# Coffee anyone ?



## Sourland

Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop.  I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply.  It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days.  Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator.  Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started.  Stop in to say, "Good Morning".

Sour your temporary coffee man.


----------



## CTKen

No tea?  (yeah, I know its a BYC cafe thing, Sour )


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> No tea?  (yeah, I know its a BYC cafe thing, Sour )



Oh yeah, Chris.  The hot water is for tea - it's brew your own so that it doesn't get bitter.   Also check out that small cabinet in the NW corner.  Mr Gordons lives there with some of his friends.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Also check out that small cabinet in the NW corner.  Mr Gordons lives there with some of his friends.


 Too kind, Sir


----------



## FridayYet

Good morning.  Hope you all have a great day!  Think I should go find some biscochitos to go with our coffee.  Be back soon.


----------



## FridayYet




----------



## Bunnylady

Hey, Sour, you beat me to it! Great minds . . . . ah, forget it; that can hardly apply here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind the folding chairs; some of them are a little wonky.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sourland said:


> Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop.  I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply.  It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days.  Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator.  Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started.  Stop in to say, "Good Morning".
> 
> Sour your temporary coffee man.


Thanks Sir Sour, your my hero of the day!
You would look more like your self with your hat ya-know
Here is one I found that should work.


 
Have a good Sunday!
Scott


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey people. Sorry I forgot to grab donuts today. I'll try and grab some tomorrow before school if time allows.


----------



## TwoCrows

Sour, I am a tea drinker too and if you dont mind Friday, those cookies look delicious!


----------



## Sourland

TwoCrows said:


> Sour, I am a tea drinker too and if you dont mind Friday, those cookies look delicious!



Tea is in the canister in the small cabinet in the SW corner


----------



## TwoCrows

Thanks Sour!


----------



## Mtn Margie

Yo, here too!  See you tomorrow....


----------



## Baymule

A great big WELCOME TO BYH!!!  to all of you from BYC!


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> A great big WELCOME TO BYH!!!  to all of you from BYC!



Thanks, Baymule.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> A great big WELCOME TO BYH!!!  to all of you from BYC!


Awwww geez, it is relieving to see a usual BYH person is still here. But then again, I am probably missing a few, as I am simply getting confused on how I know people, and from which site. I left BYC in January for what might be the last time, but I still remember about everyone.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Yay, look who's found their way to your coffee tent. I passed by a few cows giving birth and sick goats to get here. I shall sit back in my corner and observe the natives.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Now to figure out how to get a picture????


----------



## Sourland

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Yay, look who's found their way to your coffee tent. I passed by a few cows giving birth and sick goats to get here. I shall sit back in my corner and observe the natives.



I'm a people watcher in real life.  Just a shy old introvert.  I'll sit in the corner next to you.  Got sent there a lot when I was in school.  Coffee pots and water for tea are set to be turned on when they close our other coffee spots down.  First person here can just hit the 'on' buttons.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I'm a late sleeper, and a night owl. I will shut them off at night. People would get mad waiting on me to get the coffee on.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'll be the other strange person in the corner. Got to do some at a theme park last weekend.


----------



## Sourland

Hey, bunnylady gave my hat back.     Thanks, bunnylady.


----------



## Bunnylady

You're welcome, Sour. It looks better on you, anyway.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Good Morning Café Tent 
Hoping that the chilly morning don't scare away people. Even at 43.7°F the Tent will have a heater on, I get chilled easy these days, after a few days in the mid to high 80's I am spoiled.
Both pots of coffee and the Tea water are ready.
Have a good Monday Morning!
Scott


----------



## WVduckchick

good morning! Yeah coffee!! My nose helped me find the tent. 

Scott, I'm with you on the rather being warm part. The older I get, the less tolerable of the cold I seem to get.

have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Scottcaddy

WVduckchick said:


> good morning! Yeah coffee!! My nose helped me find the tent.
> 
> Scott, I'm with you on the rather being warm part. The older I get, the less tolerable of the cold I seem to get.
> 
> have a lovely day everyone!



Good Morning, WVC 
I was so hoping that being cold was not age related, I have enough issues with age as it is. 
Scott


----------



## sunflour

Thanks so much for all the work to set up the coffee tent.   First cup was so delicious, found your secret recipe in my cup.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, tent refugees.  Thanks for getting things started, Scott.  VW, are you staying we stink ?


----------



## Sourland

sunflour said:


> View attachment 32325
> 
> Thanks so much for all the work to set up the coffee tent.   First cup was so delicious, found your secret recipe in my cup.



Forget to mention - check your cup for frogs or mice.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Good morning, refugees. Got a spare cuppa?


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good morning, refugees. Got a spare cuppa?



Good morning - coffee is brewed.  Notice the good Bunnylady gave my hat back.


----------



## sunflour

When one explores new surroundings it helps to wear or take something familiar.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> Good morning - coffee is brewed.  Notice the good Bunnylady gave my hat back.


 I trust your GPS is still missing? I believe it is, because the rest of my flock ain't broody, and neither am I.


----------



## Baymule

Finished my coffee, gotta get my butt up and moving. A neighbor brought me a 5 gallon bucket of Bahia grass that I'm going to go set out. Then water the garden, the pigs, the chickens. Maybe work on fence today....


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Baymule.  We'll try to refresh the pots during the day so stop in whenever a caffeine boost is needed.


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I trust your GPS is still missing? I believe it is, because the rest of my flock ain't broody, and neither am I.



Found my 'Broody GPS', but am still looking for a modified incantation.  Found one that I think will work.  Can I try it out on your flock ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> Found my 'Broody GPS', but am still looking for a modified incantation.  Found one that I think will work.  Can I try it out on your flock ?


Howbout no?? I just barely had 2 broodies hatch out a batch, and with more eggs in the bator, I really don't need more babies.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good morning, refugees. Got a spare cuppa?


Banty, I will make sure that you always have a cuppa when you want one.
Scott


----------



## TwoCrows

My tea just isn't cutting it this morning!  

How is everybody this morning? Broodies? UGH. Thank the good lord none of mine are broody...yet anyway.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Good morning - coffee is brewed.  Notice the good Bunnylady gave my hat back.









Broody Magicians that don't be nice to the Bunny may regret it . . . .


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Broody Magicians that don't be nice to the Bunny may regret it . . . .



I don't think BYH allows threats.   I'll just be my NORMAL self.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Finally got a moment to stop by the tent. Is this coffee fresh? Off to try some gardening before I give up.


----------



## Bunnylady

Ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow

ow


----------



## Sourland

Is the bunny hurt ?  Can I help ?


----------



## Bunnylady

No, no, Sour - I'm fine, really.


----------



## AClark

I read the title to this thread and it gave me a nasty flashback to this morning. This isn't related to the theme of the thread, but y'all can have a good laugh at my expense.
My 13 year old boy made me a cup of coffee because I was dragging this morning, big time. Really nice of him and all and much appreciated. I put creamer in my coffee so, he did too. Except I was out of regular Coffee Mate, so he used the carton of heavy whipping cream in the fridge. That's no problem either, except it had turned sour. He didn't notice it, it didn't smell off in the coffee, I took a huge drink of coffee and spent the next 20 minutes heaving from the sour milk - dry heaving at that. It was awful, I'm still cringing. I hurt his feelings and I feel bad about that, but I had to brush my teeth twice and listerine to get the taste out. 

Bright side, that will certainly wake you up!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

AClark said:


> I read the title to this thread and it gave me a nasty flashback to this morning. This isn't related to the theme of the thread, but y'all can have a good laugh at my expense.
> My 13 year old boy made me a cup of coffee because I was dragging this morning, big time. Really nice of him and all and much appreciated. I put creamer in my coffee so, he did too. Except I was out of regular Coffee Mate, so he used the carton of heavy whipping cream in the fridge. That's no problem either, except it had turned sour. He didn't notice it, it didn't smell off in the coffee, I took a huge drink of coffee and spent the next 20 minutes heaving from the sour milk - dry heaving at that. It was awful, I'm still cringing. I hurt his feelings and I feel bad about that, but I had to brush my teeth twice and listerine to get the taste out.
> 
> Bright side, that will certainly wake you up!


Oh, goodness. I'm sorry about that, but it is hilarious!


----------



## AClark

Oh it was, my husband and son were laughing pretty hard after I told him it was ok and maybe to smell dairy products before using them next time. It was well within the expiration date too, doesn't expire until 5/20...
This was me to start with  which quickly turned into


----------



## Bunnylady

Hey, it could have been worse. If it had been Sourland's green potato salad, you'd_ never_ get the taste out.

(I'm glad y'all can laugh about it. This feels like one of those stories that will keep being told - kinda like the time I blew up dinner)


----------



## TwoCrows

AClark said:


> I read the title to this thread and it gave me a nasty flashback to this morning. This isn't related to the theme of the thread, but y'all can have a good laugh at my expense.
> My 13 year old boy made me a cup of coffee because I was dragging this morning, big time. Really nice of him and all and much appreciated. I put creamer in my coffee so, he did too. Except I was out of regular Coffee Mate, so he used the carton of heavy whipping cream in the fridge. That's no problem either, except it had turned sour. He didn't notice it, it didn't smell off in the coffee, I took a huge drink of coffee and spent the next 20 minutes heaving from the sour milk - dry heaving at that. It was awful, I'm still cringing. I hurt his feelings and I feel bad about that, but I had to brush my teeth twice and listerine to get the taste out.
> 
> Bright side, that will certainly wake you up!



Oh this is awful! Something similar happened to me decades ago and I now smell ALL dairy products before consuming. The hubby thinks I am a nut case.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> Hey, it could have been worse. If it had been Sourland's green potato salad, you'd_ never_ get the taste out.
> 
> (I'm glad y'all can laugh about it. This feels like one of those stories that will keep being told - kinda like the time I blew up dinner)


Nobody will ever let you live that one down.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

I'm just here for all of @FridayYet  's goodies!


----------



## Sourland

TwoCrows said:


> Oh this is awful! Something similar happened to me decades ago and I now smell ALL dairy products before consuming. The hubby thinks I am a nut case.



Hubby thinks ?


----------



## TwoCrows

Sourland said:


> Hubby thinks ?



He will say, with a screwy look on his face...."WHAT are you DOING??!"...as I am sniffing the milk carton or wrapped cheese. 

Then I tell him that sniffing first avoids excessive trips to....well, you know where.


----------



## AClark

I sniff milk generally too, you never know! Cheese I don't worry so much about, but milk, has to pass the sniff test.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

AClark said:


> I sniff milk generally too, you never know! Cheese I don't worry so much about, but milk, has to pass the sniff test.



Cheese just needs the occasional trim job. ....


----------



## LisaB

I found your coffee tent Sour, thank goodness! ☕️
Also known as DMC


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

LisaB said:


> I found your coffee tent Sour, thank goodness! ☕️
> Also known as DMC


----------



## Babyandrory

Plain tea with a little bit of sugar and cream please! oh, a jelly dounut to


----------



## Sourland

Babyandrory said:


> Plain tea with a little bit of sugar and cream please! oh, a jelly dounut to



Self serve is the word of order here.  No pastries right now, but someone generally brings some in every morning.


----------



## Sourland

LisaB said:


> I found your coffee tent Sour, thank goodness! ☕️
> Also known as DMC



Hi, Lisa, make yourself at home.  Coffee and hot water are in the pots, sugar in the SW cabinet, and milk is in the refrigerator.


----------



## Bunnylady

And just a word of advice  - stay well clear from the corners. There seem to be an awful lot of folks jammed up in them . . . . wearin' a 'chicken in the headlights' kinda look.


----------



## LisaB

Thanks Sour, I'll take mine black


----------



## LisaB

I'll jump in with both feet Bunny


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Sourland said:


> Self serve is the word of order here.  No pastries right now, but someone generally brings some in every morning.



Pssh, we don't even pump our own gas here, and you think I'm going to get my own drink??
It's amazing how quickly I switched back to being a helpless Oregonian,  stopped to get gas the other day while I was across the river in WA and sat there a few minutes wondering what was taking so long for them to come get the gas started, lol, doh!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Bunnylady said:


> And just a word of advice  - stay well clear from the corners. There seem to be an awful lot of folks jammed up in them . . . . wearin' a 'chicken in the headlights' kinda look.


Hey I called dibs on the corner, now I can't see anything.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bunnylady said:


> And just a word of advice  - stay well clear from the corners. There seem to be an awful lot of folks jammed up in them . . . . wearin' a 'chicken in the headlights' kinda look.


Like me!!!


----------



## FridayYet

I usually can scrounge up goodies now and then, but Miss Wiggles puts everyone else to shame!


----------



## Scottcaddy

Good Morning, Tent Café 
Coffee and Tea water are on the table and ready for your enjoyment.
I turned on the heater for me and WVC, it's real chilly out this morning at 45.3°F.
I do hope that everybody makes the move without any trouble.
Have a good Tuesday Morning
Scott


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', tent!

50 brrr-grees here; decidedly chilly for a May morning. The sun's coming up all bright and cheery, but they are making noises like we have at least a chance of rain just  about every day this week. 

Thanks for the coffee, Scott!


----------



## MikeLM

Coffee! Awesome, thank you Sourland!


----------



## sunflour

Good Morning Tent Folks


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Tentfolk.  Thanks for getting things started, Scott.  Just said goodbye to the Café.


----------



## Scottcaddy

sunflour said:


> Good Morning Tent Folks


Good Morning, sunflour 
I just noticed your word play in your name.
I had been reading it as 'flower' for some reason.
Scott


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sourland said:


> Good morning, Tentfolk.  Thanks for getting things started, Scott.  Just said goodbye to the Café.


It is kinda sad isn't? Just over 5 years ago we did this same thing.
Do ya think DD will get over it?
Scott


----------



## TwoCrows

Good morning folks. Yes seems a bit melancholy today, waving bye bye to the old BYC.


----------



## Bunnylady

I just hope her_ computer_ gets over it. That, to me, was the saddest part of the last a_bawk_alypse; the people whose systems just couldn't make the transition. We lost some valued members in the switch. I remember that being the thing that made me kiss Internet Explorer goodbye once and for all; not that I miss it.


----------



## sunflour

Scottcaddy said:


> Good Morning, sunflour
> I just noticed your word play in your name.
> I had been reading it as 'flower' for some reason.
> Scott



I had wanted Sunflower when I joined BYC - at that time I grew them annually - but alas the name was taken, and the ego wouldn't let me be #2 or higher .  I do bake ( and my dad's business made animal feed and flour), so thus the Flour part.


I wasn't around for the last move and haven't thought about those who cannot access or accept the new environment.  Reckon it's like having a software program you love and use daily and then the updates block you out unless you upgrade your computers - and even then some of the best utilities are still incompatible .

I hope there's no one left behind, but guess the reality is that there will be those who cannot afford the update requirements or get frustrated in the learning process.  And there's really no way to know who they are to offer a helping hand for the transition .


----------



## TwoCrows

I never thought about losing people due to outdated equipment, wow, pretty sad. 

I was around for the 2012 BYC conversion and while I was a bit apprehensive at first, the new BYC, (at the time) was much smoother and gave you options for things you didn't have before. The older system was clunky and slow. There are a few things I do like about this format here on BYH, but most of it I don't. LOL


----------



## casportpony

Good morning everyone!

Sad day for sure, but I understand that it has to be done.


----------



## casportpony

TwoCrows said:


> I never thought about losing people due to outdated equipment, wow, pretty sad.
> 
> I was around for the 2012 BYC conversion and while I was a bit apprehensive at first, the new BYC, (at the time) was much smoother and gave you options for things you didn't have before. The older system was clunky and slow. There are a few things I do like about this format here on BYH, but most of it I don't. LOL


I think what I will miss most are the ovation comments.


----------



## casportpony

I'll also miss being able to change the size of pictures while in a post.


----------



## Bunnylady

I've been through a few transitions on a few different forums in the last few years. One of the ones I hated the most was one where the owner decided to lock all content; you could post, but not copy and paste. They claimed it was a sort of copyright infringement to take their content to other sites. I didn't really care about not being able to cart written material around, but they had enough smileys to lag a Cray, and I had a lot of fun "borrowing" them - like this one:






   (anybody want a cookie? They're right out of the oven!)


----------



## sunflour

Yep, would love a cookie.

This was a copy, "view" on my Mac


----------



## sunflour

casportpony said:


> I'll also miss being able to change the size of pictures while in a post.



I've seen some of the awesome pics you have posted here, and IMO they are sharper and better than the other site.


----------



## sunflour

See, I'm trying to be optimistic - I love the posting editor - the other one drove me crazy.

But, for the list: I will miss the *term* ovation, It was unique, but *likes* has a juvenile sameness to everything on the net now IMO.


----------



## CTKen

sunflour said:


> See, I'm trying to be optimistic - I love the posting editor - the other one drove me crazy.
> 
> But, for the list: I will miss the *term* ovation, It was unique, but *likes* has a juvenile sameness to everything on the net now IMO.


I can't really comment on the term being juvenile - it would be a tad rich, coming from me , but what i will really miss is the comments that one could add on BYC - they were often more amusing than what was actually posted!


----------



## Sourland

I am going for a stress tomorrow, and I just read the instructions.  "No caffeine for 24 hours prior to the test."  This is my last cup of coffee.  

Do not say 'Good Morning' to me tomorrow.

In this new place is there any way to go to your last post when clicking on a thread ?


----------



## Bunnylady

I thought "ovation" went beyond clever. Since "ova" is the Latin word for "eggs," it is uniquely appropriate for a poultry site.


----------



## Sourland

Oops, I see it - 'Go to First Unread'.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> I am going for a stress tomorrow, and I just read the instructions.  "No caffeine for 24 hours prior to the test."  This is my last cup of coffee.



Oh, joy. No caffeine jitters, just a caffeine-withdrawal headache. Test the stress tolerance of the whole office at once, will we?


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> I thought "ovation" went beyond clever. Since "ova" is the Latin word for "eggs," it is uniquely appropriate for a poultry site.


It's just you that's beyond clever, Bunny


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, joy. No caffeine jitters, just a caffeine-withdrawal headache. Test the stress tolerance of the whole office at once, will we?



Seriously, you would never believe how social and pleasant I am when dealing with strangers - especially those who might cause me pain.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Seriously, you would never believe how social and pleasant I am when dealing with strangers - especially those who might cause me pain.


Very prudent, sir


----------



## TwoCrows

Sour, good luck on your stress test tomorrow. We will have extra coffee on brew for you when you return!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up with a bad migraine today. Still managed to go to school because it was over after a little bit, but going to drive me crazy today.


----------



## CTKen

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I woke up with a bad migraine today. Still managed to go to school because it was over after a little bit, but going to drive me crazy today.


Is there a thing as a _good_ migraine


----------



## Sourland

TwoCrows said:


> Sour, good luck on your stress test tomorrow. We will have extra coffee on brew for you when you return!



I'll need it.  Given family history and the fact that I have entered the fourth quarter of my first century seemed like a prudent thing to do.  Not to worry as I am not having any symptoms.  (Hope those aren't famous last words.)


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Is there a thing as a _good_ migraine



One that does not occur ?  Since my cataract surgery I have had very few migraines.  Cause and effect or coincidental ?  Hope that I have not just jinxed myself.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

CTKen said:


> Is there a thing as a _good_ migraine


Only when on a curved scale...


----------



## Bunnylady

CTKen said:


> Is there a thing as a _good_ migraine



Well, there is the kind that occurs with some of the symptoms (like visual distortions), but without the pain. Not as debilitating, but they can really freak you out!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah I had a visual one this morning.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Well, there is the kind that occurs with some of the symptoms (like visual distortions), but without the pain. Not as debilitating, but they can really freak you out!


I get those. I was just being a tad flippant


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> I get those. I was just being a tad flippant


 
You ?    Never !


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> You ?    Never !


Tis a shocker, I know


----------



## CTKen

Byc going down in 10 mins or so, so Nifty says


----------



## lcertuche

Oh, sorry!


----------



## CTKen

lcertuche said:


> Oh, sorry!


 im more sorry for you guys, having to tolerate our invasion


----------



## Scottcaddy

We're currently updating the site. We'll be back up shortly, so come back soon!

Scott


----------



## Bunnylady

So, the sky has fallen, has it?


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> So, the sky has fallen, has it?


Indeed, Henny Penny, it has


----------



## casportpony

sunflour said:


> I've seen some of the awesome pics you have posted here, and IMO they are sharper and better than the other site.


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kdogg331

Hey guys


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> Hey guys


Hey back.


----------



## Bunnylady

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.

I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day. 

I'm sorry, buddy.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.
> 
> I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day.
> 
> I'm sorry, buddy.


Sorry, Bunny


----------



## Scottcaddy

Bunnylady said:


> My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.
> 
> I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day.
> 
> I'm sorry, buddy.


 Bunny,So Sorry to hear about your shadow
Scott


----------



## perchie.girl

wow....     coffee (espresso) drinker but I love Green tea....  and Constant Comment and Jasmine and Lavendar teas....  Lemon too.  been a while but I like em.

deb


----------



## Scottcaddy

perchie.girl said:


> wow....     coffee (espresso) drinker but I love Green tea....  and Constant Comment and Jasmine and Lavendar teas....  Lemon too.  been a while but I like em.
> 
> deb


Hi and Good Afternoon, Deb 
Good to see that made it here you again! Did anybody start a 'Old Folks' thread yet?
Hope that DD and Al do OK without BYC.
Scott


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bunnylady said:


> My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.
> 
> I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day.
> 
> I'm sorry, buddy.


Very sorry about that.


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hey back.



How are you?


----------



## kdogg331

Did I kill the thread?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Not sure. I was just taking a test.


----------



## kdogg331

Ohhhh okay 

I was more joking lol


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.
> 
> I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day.
> 
> I'm sorry, buddy.



Sorry, Bunny.


----------



## CTKen

Poka_Doodle said:


> Not sure. I was just taking a test.


TMI


----------



## TwoCrows

Sourland said:


> I'll need it.  Given family history and the fact that I have entered the fourth quarter of my first century seemed like a prudent thing to do.  Not to worry as I am not having any symptoms.  (Hope those aren't famous last words.)



Well this is certainly good to hear! Better safe than sorry. You aren't getting old, you are in your second childhood now!!


----------



## CTKen

TwoCrows said:


> Well this is certainly good to hear! Better safe than sorry. You aren't getting old, you are in your second childhood now!!


Not sure Sour ever progressed from his first


----------



## TwoCrows

Bunnylady said:


> My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.
> 
> I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day.
> 
> I'm sorry, buddy.



Oh I am so sorry Bunny!  This is never easy on the heart.


----------



## TwoCrows

CTKen said:


> Not sure Sour ever progressed from his first


----------



## Poka_Doodle

CTKen said:


> TMI


Didn't realise that's what it'd be.


----------



## CTKen

Poka_Doodle said:


> Didn't realise that's what it'd be.


Just being silly


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> How are you?


It's a little confusing over here, I see you have been here for a while. I am missing my chicken forums.


----------



## Bunnylady

I've been hopping back and forth between the two forums all along, so it's like old hat to me. Of course, there are tons of things I don't know how to do here, mostly because I've never tried to do them.


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It's a little confusing over here, I see you have been here for a while. I am missing my chicken forums.



Aww yeah, it definitely is ! Took me a while to figure out how to turn off email notifications but it's not so bad here  I do miss my chicken forums too though!

And yes technically I joined then but I really haven't been on this site hardly at all because I love BYC so much


----------



## sunflour

Bunnylady said:


> My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped crowing today.
> 
> I just found out why my little shadow wasn't shadowing me this morning. Goliath, a_ very _oversized Serama roo, has been sleeping in the workshop for over a year. This morning, I opened the door and found feathers all over the floor. No body, no blood; it may have been the "rat patrol" (a Green Rat Snake). I had been concerned that the snake might have gotten big enough to take him out, but didn't have a run available to put him in. With all the predators around here, I learned long ago that  free-ranging chickens run the gauntlet every day.
> 
> 
> So sorry, there's no good way to lose one


----------



## sunflour

Bunnylady, so sorry about your loss.

I tried quoting and it kept placing my comments in the quote.

Also - Have you noticed, you don't get notified while in a thread of new posts - you can think you've read all, but have to refresh or leave and come back to see many other new posts already there.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

sunflour said:


> Bunnylady, so sorry about your loss.
> 
> I tried quoting and it kept placing my comments in the quote.
> 
> Also - Have you noticed, you don't get notified while in a thread of new posts - you can think you've read all, but have to refresh or leave and come back to see many other new posts already there.


Not enough posts per page either. We will all be dragged kicking and screaming into a new way of being.

My first edit, Sorry bunnylady, I got a few favorites little roosters too.


----------



## sunflour

Got a notice of Trophy's - so can we cash those in


----------



## CTKen

sunflour said:


> Got a notice of Trophy's - so can we cash those in


Course ya can - 1 Zimbabwe dollar for each


----------



## Sourland

sunflour said:


> Got a notice of Trophy's - so can we cash those in



I'm building a trophy case for mine.


----------



## Mtn Margie

Howdy, not quite morning...   I came in from chores with the rain on my heels and need some hot coffee to get warm.  Sorry about your little shadow, Bunny.  Hugs....
This tent is huge, by the way, and I think we are gonna need more goodies so I am off to bake cookies too.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hmm.... Really like the baked goods


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> Aww yeah, it definitely is ! Took me a while to figure out how to turn off email notifications but it's not so bad here  I do miss my chicken forums too though!
> 
> And yes technically I joined then but I really haven't been on this site hardly at all because I love BYC so much


Okay I have turned off email alerts about 4 times now, but I'm still getting emails, is there a magical hidden spot besides in my preferences? I'm getting a bit frustrated.


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Okay I have turned off email alerts about 4 times now, but I'm still getting emails, is there a magical hidden spot besides in my preferences? I'm getting a bit frustrated.



Okay so you know about this in preferences, right? That's what took me forever to find LOL 






 

But I got emails too after I turned it off. So apparently you have to unwatch threads and then rewatch them and it should fix it. Cause when you watch it before you fix that setting then it automatically watches it with the email notifications on. So if you unwatch and rewatch it turns it off for you 

If that makes sense haha


----------



## kdogg331

But yeah it is annoying. It should automatically do it after you turn that off or have specific email options like they do on BYC! To turn specific ones on or off


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> Okay so you know about this in preferences, right? That's what took me forever to find LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32489
> 
> But I got emails too after I turned it off. So apparently you have to unwatch threads and then rewatch them and it should fix it. Cause when you watch it before you fix that setting then it automatically watches it with the email notifications on. So if you unwatch and rewatch it turns it off for you
> 
> If that makes sense haha


Gonna give it a go, I did find that, I will try unwatching, thanks.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Nothing like leading an old lady into the electronics store and telling her to fiddle around with the electronics. This new system sure seems more complicated. I will see it it fixes my problem.


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Gonna give it a go, I did find that, I will try unwatching, thanks.




No problem.


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Nothing like leading an old lady into the electronics store and telling her to fiddle around with the electronics. This new system sure seems more complicated. I will see it it fixes my problem.




It definitely is i think! Especially settings


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> No problem.


Yay, I believe I fixed it, thank you. That's enough stress for one day.


----------



## Bunnylady

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Nothing like leading an old lady into the electronics store and telling her to fiddle around with the electronics. This new system sure seems more complicated. I will see it it fixes my problem.



IKR! Almost this exact thing happened to me - I had to have something fixed regarding my phone, and while I was waiting, the service person encouraged me to "have fun" with the devices they had displayed around the store. I stood there, thinking, "just what is it that I'm supposed to be wanting to do with these things that is supposed to be fun?!" Feeling like a hopeless incompetent, I reminded myself that most of the people in that room would feel equally at sea with my horses . . or chickens! 

Kinda nice having live-in technical support (young semi-adults), though occasionally I get to show the kid how to do something - that's really sweet!


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> IKR! Almost this exact thing happened to me - I had to have something fixed regarding my phone, and while I was waiting, the service person encouraged me to "have fun" with the devices they had displayed around the store. I stood there, thinking, "just what is it that I'm supposed to be wanting to do with these things that is supposed to be fun?!" Feeling like a hopeless incompetent, I reminded myself that most of the people in that room would feel equally at sea with my horses . . or chickens!
> 
> Kinda nice having live-in technical support (young semi-adults), though occasionally I get to show the kid how to do something - that's really sweet!



And just how do you think I feel.  You are fully aware of my level of incompetence.


----------



## TwoCrows

I never thought I'd get so old that I felt I was falling behind in the world. I sure am slow these days. LOL Boy it sure sneaks up on you!


----------



## kdogg331

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Yay, I believe I fixed it, thank you. That's enough stress for one day.



Yay glad it worked.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TwoCrows said:


> I never thought I'd get so old that I felt I was falling behind in the world. I sure am slow these days. LOL Boy it sure sneaks up on you!


Not only did it sneak up on me, but it also passed right on by. That ship has sailed. What's an MP3 player????


----------



## kdogg331

LOL I'm glad I'm not old yet


----------



## TwoCrows

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Not only did it sneak up on me, but it also passed right on by. That ship has sailed. What's an MP3 player????



What's a flat screen TV


----------



## sunflour

You are old only if you remember Commodore Computers and the first Atari games


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

sunflour said:


> You are old only if you remember Commodore Computers and the first Atari games


I loved Atari, except I could never win, you had to just keep playing, and playing,,,,


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

TwoCrows said:


> What's a flat screen TV


I miss those tv's that sat on the floor. Remember the rolling screens and adjusting your horizontal and vertical, as well as getting up to change the channels, or at least making the kids do it.


----------



## sunflour

I loved Atari too.   Hated the Commodore - you could type endless pages of data and see a red ball bounce a couple of times


----------



## sunflour

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I miss those tv's that sat on the floor. Remember the rolling screens and adjusting your horizontal and vertical, as well as getting up to change the channels, or at least making the kids do it.


And tinfoil on rabbit ears ( antennas  i mean ) to improve the reception.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

sunflour said:


> And tinfoil on rabbit ears ( antennas  i mean ) to improve the reception.


Ah, the good old days.


----------



## sunflour

Not everything was great - like growing up in Georgia without air conditioning...but didn't know what were missing until we had it.


----------



## Sourland

I can 'out old' all of you.  I can remember sitting in the living room and listening to Amos and Andy on the radio.  

You're all just a bunch of kids.  I could be your father, grand father, great grand ---------------

Count your blessings.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

We used to spend summers floating in a metal cow tank in the backyard. It was a country swimming pool.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> I can 'out old' all of you.  I can remember sitting in the living room and listening to Amos and Andy on the radio.


Haha, you are past old.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

We shall refer to you as the wise ancient one.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> I can 'out old' all of you.  I can remember sitting in the living room and listening to Amos and Andy on the radio.
> 
> You're all just a bunch of kids.  I could be your father, grand father, great grand ---------------
> 
> Count your blessings.





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> We used to spend summers floating in a metal cow tank in the backyard. It was country swimming pool.




Ok y'all win


----------



## Sourland

sunflour said:


> Not everything was great - like growing up in Georgia without air conditioning...but didn't know what were missing until we had it.



Air conditioning ?  Some day, maybe when we get back home, I will tell the story of the Princess and me and how she got the air conditioner.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> Air conditioning ?  Some day, maybe when we get back home, I will tell the story of the Princess and me and how she got the air conditioner.


Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> Air conditioning ?  Some day, maybe when we get back home, I will tell the story of the Princess and me and how she got the air conditioner.


I can't wait to hear this one


----------



## chickadoodles

Hey Sour thanks for setting up a coffee thread. I am so lost. I guess I will find some of the threads I was on, on BYC. hahaaa


----------



## Sourland

chickadoodles said:


> Hey Sour thanks for setting up a coffee thread. I am so lost. I guess I will find some of the threads I was on, on BYC. hahaaa



Welcome to our temporary home away from home.


----------



## chickadoodles

Sourland said:


> Welcome to our temporary home away from home.



Thank you. I am wondering around so lost. Hahahhaaa


----------



## Bunnylady

Hey, chicka.

It's not so bad; lots of familiar names and/or faces (though some are in disguise).


----------



## Alaskan

I backed into my homemade grill (welded together thick sheet metal for the smoker and propane tank turned into the BBQ part) ....


With my car.


The newest vehicle we own.



The least busted


The most reliable.



The most expensive.


----------



## perchie.girl

Alaskan said:


> I backed into my homemade grill (welded together thick sheet metal for the smoker and propane tank turned into the BBQ part) ....
> 
> 
> With my car.
> 
> 
> The newest vehicle we own.
> 
> 
> 
> The least busted
> 
> 
> The most reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> The most expensive.



Welll Duh....  Barbeque 1 car 0  ?


----------



## Sourland

Hi, 'Al', glad to see you here.  Have a coffee and then go and complete the gender portion of your profile.  

Sorry about the car and grill or was that the car/grill ?


----------



## Alaskan

The grill...besides being peppered with glass, is FINE.


PERFECTLY FINE!!!!!!

My car......



Luckily, the body shop in town found a used tailgate.  They will not know what color until it shows up...it needs to be shipped down here.

But the used tailgate is only slightly more expensive than a new rear window...and comes with a non-smushed tailgate.

At least I didn't smash the car frame, or axle, or......

Ah.

How nice, our formerly nicest car, soon to be a "custom by collision" wonder.

Spouse thinks cars should look good.


----------



## FridayYet

Nothing wrong with being gender-neutral or non-binary, or just secretive. LOL  

Welcome to the temporary cafe tent, Alaskan!  Sorry about the car.


----------



## Alaskan

FridayYet said:


> Nothing wrong with being gender-neutral or non-binary, or just secretive. LOL
> 
> Welcome to the temporary cafe tent, Alaskan!  Sorry about the car.


Thanks.

I am starting to wonder if I should hide the evidence.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Alaskan said:


> I backed into my homemade grill (welded together thick sheet metal for the smoker and propane tank turned into the BBQ part) ....
> 
> 
> With my car.
> 
> 
> The newest vehicle we own.
> 
> 
> 
> The least busted
> 
> 
> The most reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> The most expensive.


Way to go, n


Alaskan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am starting to wonder if I should hide the evidence.


Probably a good idea.


----------



## CTKen

Alaskan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am starting to wonder if I should hide the evidence.


My OH bashes the car so frequently that I can't even be bothered to go out and see the results of her over-exuberant driving anymore


----------



## CuzChickens

Well, I wasn't part of the BYC cafe thread, but thought I'd join just to be with BYC folk. I feel a bit sorry for the BYH natives, we've probably turned everything upside down. Lol


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

CuzChickens said:


> Well, I wasn't part of the BYC cafe thread, but thought I'd join just to be with BYC folk. I feel a bit sorry for the BYH natives, we've probably turned everything upside down. Lol


Us BYC people like to travel in flocks. The natives are disturbed, but mostly friendly.


----------



## Mtn Margie

I am sure they will learn to live with the chaos and perhaps enjoy it too!


----------



## CuzChickens

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Us BYC people like to travel in flocks. The natives are disturbed, but mostly friendly.


Yes, very true. It's crazy, I feel like every user I see is from BYC! They are very friendly and hospitable, I'm sure they can't wait till their little community is back to little again. Lol


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Sour I'll just drink a quick 'Sanka' with you until we see you on the other side of this BYC conversion break.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

CuzChickens said:


> Well, I wasn't part of the BYC cafe thread, but thought I'd join just to be with BYC folk. I feel a bit sorry for the BYH natives, we've probably turned everything upside down. Lol


Yeah. It's a lot. I love seeing all my old friends, but this is crazy.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Good Morning Tent Café 
I see it's a good thing Sir Sour started with a real big tent. Welcome to all the other BYCers who are enjoying a cuppa with us.
Fresh Coffee and Tea water are ready and the heater is on for those in need of a little warmth this chilly morning.
It's Humpday so have a good day!
Scott


----------



## WVduckchick

Good morning folks! 

Yep Scott. Really big tent! But its nice to have new visitors. 

Grabbing my coffee on the run today. Have a great Hump!


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', y'all!

I hopped over to the hardware store and bought some caution tape. Give me just a moment  . . . . .










There. Sour's table has been duly taped off. I figure everyone should be warned - a caffeine-deprived Broody Magician is nothing to mess with.


----------



## TalkBahk2Me

G' morning! Scott and WV nice to catch up with y'all over a cup of joe and the BYC & BYH groups  thanks for the hospitality sour n byh!
(pass the Biscotti's around before I eat them all)
 I'm just breaking 5 before starting the morning chores

Bunny! Good idea that's a necessity to have the tape up!


----------



## WVduckchick

Oh BL you are soooo right! Thank you for the reminder.  With all the hubbub, I almost forgot. Hope all goes well for him. (I'm not talking to him until we get the a-ok)


----------



## Scottcaddy

Bunnylady said:


> Mornin', y'all!
> 
> I hopped over to the hardware store and bought some caution tape. Give me just a moment  . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There. Sour's table has been duly taped off. I figure everyone should be warned - a caffeine-deprived Broody Magician is nothing to mess with.



Sir Sour has his no coffee stress test (isn't that stress in it's self) today
I have my annual wellness Doc's visit this morning, with my bad hearing and bad memory, I am having a couple cuppa's before I go in.
I do feel for Sir Sour 
Scott


----------



## LisaB

Sorry to hear that Bunny!


----------



## WVduckchick

good luck Scott!


----------



## LisaB

Good morning all!


----------



## Lovechicks1293

Good morning!


----------



## Lovechicks1293

A nice cup of berry tea to get the day started


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Tent folk.  Good 'wellness' visit, Scott and thanks for the coffee that I can not drink.  So far I have no withdrawal headache.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Good morning, Tent folk.  Good 'wellness' visit, Scott and thanks for the coffee that I can not drink.  So far I have no withdrawal headache.


Bad morning, Sir


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Good morning all. The flock is out on the spring grass. The chick brooder has fresh water and topped off feed. Dog has her kibble. Kids caught the bus. Time to grab a cup of that refugee coffee.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Coffee....my one and only vice, if you don't count cussing, alcohol and mushrooms as a vice...



Hi all,,Did you miss me?


----------



## sunflour

Scottcaddy said:


> have my annual wellness Doc's visit this morning, with my bad hearing and bad memory,



Good luck on your wellness exam - IMO you have already passed the mental status exam ( learning new format) 

@Sourland 
Hope the stress test is a breeze and your results are good news


----------



## Mtn Margie

Morning!  Good luck on the stress wellness visits boys...    Still raining here and now DS$ has been asked to fill in on a dual team at the last minute so we are gathering our wits about us and that may just take a pot or two of coffee.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> thanks for the coffee that I can not drink. So far I have no withdrawal headache.



Don't fall asleep during the stress test, they may count that as abnormal.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Stress test?

You coming here to visit the WWD?  She is my stress test..

Good luck with the Doc's, they are nearly as stressful as the WWD is..


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Bad morning, Sir



Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Sourland

sunflour said:


> Don't fall asleep during the stress test, they may count that as abnormal.



Abnormal, ME ?


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Thanks, I needed that.


My pleasure, Sour


----------



## FridayYet

Good morning Cafe'. Have fun at your stress test Sour.


----------



## Sourland

FridayYet said:


> Good morning Cafe'. Have fun at your stress test Sour.



I studied all night - should do well.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Sourland said:


> I studied all night - should do well.




At least you're prepared and can't blow it completely.  I normally take tests all unprepared and blow them.


----------



## Bunnylady

Duluthralphie said:


> Hi all,,Did you miss me?



Since you're still standing, I reckon it's safe to assume that_ everybody_ missed you.

(Sorry. Pay no attention to the rabbit; "Fuzz-for-Brains" is in a weird mood this morning)


----------



## Miss Lydia

Coffee I can smell it all the way to these mountains in NC.  

No frogs or mice please.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Bunnylady said:


> Since you're still standing, I reckon it's safe to assume that_ everybody_ missed you.
> 
> (Sorry. Pay no attention to the rabbit; "Fuzz-for-Brains" is in a weird mood this morning)




I feel the love!!  Thanks... 

Still holding your chute for you...


----------



## Duluthralphie

Miss Lydia said:


> Coffee I can smell it all the way to these mountains in NC.
> 
> No frogs or mice please.


----------



## chickadoodles

Hey Bunnylady, Al, Deb and Sour it is nice to see y'all. Al sorry about your BBQ. Hopefully you can get it repaired. 
Last night Dh and I got our expecting doe moved into a larger cage and built her a very nice nest box. She is due Fri. I am looking forward to a nice bunch of babies.


----------



## chickadoodles

OMGosh Ralphie where in the world did you find that? Crazy!


----------



## Duluthralphie

chickadoodles said:


> OMGosh Ralphie where in the world did you find that? Crazy!




Believe it or not I was looking for "canned Chicken" on Amazon and that popped up. It appears real and you can actually order it.  I am thinking of sending one to my Brother and his new wife for a wedding reception gift.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Duluthralphie said:


> View attachment 32709




No opossums either.     although in these parts opossum is a favorite with the old timers.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> I studied all night - should do well.



What time is your test?  



Duluthralphie said:


> View attachment 32709



  disgusting


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> What time is your test?
> 
> 
> 
> 12:15  I am not good at waiting for things, and I WANT my coffee.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Sourland, Have some coffee, it is a proven fact people do better on tests after a few cups of coffee...

HOWEVER,,Do not let your doctor see the coffee... I went to my last appointment with a HUGE 32 ounce coffee...He did not find it amusing...




Next time I will bring him one too..


----------



## Kiki

Duluthralphie said:


> Sourland, Have some coffee, it is a proven fact people do better on tests after a few cups of coffee...
> 
> HOWEVER,,Do not let your doctor see the coffee... I went to my last appointment with a HUGE 32 ounce coffee...He did not find it amusing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I will bring him one too..


He probably likes tea!


----------



## chickadoodles

Duluthralphie said:


> Believe it or not I was looking for "canned Chicken" on Amazon and that popped up. It appears real and you can actually order it.  I am thinking of sending one to my Brother and his new wife for a wedding reception gift.



Wow I cannot believe someone is really selling that. Oh my.
But I'll bet your brother will be rolling in the floor!!!


----------



## Scottcaddy

Wellness visit went fine, Doc even asked why my BP and weight has been dropping for the last 3 years.
Only thing I can think of is that I got retired (not by choice), I still drink, eat all the wrong things, and never even think about an exercise routine. 
They still ask some of the dumbest questions 
Scott


----------



## chickadoodles

That's great Scott!


----------



## Alaskan

chickadoodles said:


> Hey Bunnylady, Al, Deb and Sour it is nice to see y'all. Al sorry about your BBQ. Hopefully you can get it repaired.
> Last night Dh and I got our expecting doe moved into a larger cage and built her a very nice nest box. She is due Fri. I am looking forward to a nice bunch of babies.


BBQ is perfectly fine.  That is one solid chunk of metal...

Once I had a kid pick up the glass shards...there is no evidence of impact...well...it did get shifted over a foot.  

The car though....  giant industrial  saran-wrap over where the window used to be.  -sigh-


----------



## Alaskan

Scottcaddy said:


> Wellness visit went fine, Doc even asked why my BP and weight has been dropping for the last 3 years.
> Only thing I can think of is that I got retired (not by choice), I still drink, eat all the wrong things, and never even think about an exercise routine.
> They still ask some of the dumbest questions
> Scott


Pretty stellar.

Doc keeps wanting me to improve.

I keep saying, the best you can hope for is me not getting any worse.


----------



## Sourland

Aaah !  Folks, I am the epitome of 'elderly male health'.  Honest, I wouldn't kid you.


----------



## Bunnylady

Are you safe to speak to, yet?



Alaskan said:


> BBQ is perfectly fine.  That is one solid chunk of metal...
> 
> Once I had a kid pick up the glass shards...there is no evidence of impact...well...it did get shifted over a foot.
> 
> The car though....  giant industrial  saran-wrap over where the window used to be.  -sigh-



Didn't I see that there'd been an earthquake in your neck of the woods recently? Maybe that's what you can blame this on - an aftershock.


----------



## Sourland

Scottcaddy said:


> Wellness visit went fine, Doc even asked why my BP and weight has been dropping for the last 3 years.
> Only thing I can think of is that I got retired (not by choice), I still drink, eat all the wrong things, and never even think about an exercise routine.
> They still ask some of the dumbest questions
> Scott



Good, Scott.  They asked me a half dozen times what my birthdate was.  I wanted to give a bunch of different dates, but was afraid they would send me to psych ward.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Sourland said:


> Good, Scott.  They asked me a half dozen times what my birthdate was.  I wanted to give a bunch of different dates, but was afraid they would send me to psych ward.




I hate when they ask me what day of the week it is.  Us retired people don't pay a lot of attention to that, they are all a lot a like.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

[



Bunnylady said:


> Didn't I see that there'd been an earthquake in your neck of the woods recently? Maybe that's what you can blame this on - an aftershock.



 now that's some good thinking there! 



Sourland said:


> Good, Scott.  They asked me a half dozen times what my birthdate was.  I wanted to give a bunch of different dates, but was afraid they would send me to psych ward.



Lol,  some of those "orientation " questions can get old fast,  glad you resisted, you might have opened up a whole 'nother can of worms for yourself



Duluthralphie said:


> I hate when they ask me what day of the week it is.  Us retired people don't pay a lot of attention to that, they are all a lot a like.



Ain't that the truth. ....I was between jobs for about 8 months due to our recent relocation and I lost all track of time/days


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Good, Scott.  They asked me a half dozen times what my birthdate was.  I wanted to give a bunch of different dates, but was afraid they would send me to psych ward.



I'm afraid after about the third time, I'd have said something like, "what's the point of me telling you, since you seem to have trouble remembering it? Maybe you should write it down or something."


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Bunnylady said:


> I'm afraid after about the third time, I'd have said something like, "what's the point of me telling you, since you seem to have trouble remembering it? Maybe you should write it down or something."




Kind of like when the nice officer says,  "Do you know how fast you were going? " and you want to respond,  "well if you don't know I'm certainly not going to tell you"


----------



## chickadoodles

Alaskan said:


> BBQ is perfectly fine.  That is one solid chunk of metal...
> 
> Once I had a kid pick up the glass shards...there is no evidence of impact...well...it did get shifted over a foot.
> 
> The car though....  giant industrial  saran-wrap over where the window used to be.  -sigh-



Oh my did't that earthquake shake that BBQ over into your car window? hahhaaaa Bunnylady had it right. 



Duluthralphie said:


> I hate when they ask me what day of the week it is.  Us retired people don't pay a lot of attention to that, they are all a lot a like.



My Dh still works and when I tell him something about the weekend he looks at me and tells me it's what ever day... He sometimes thinks I'm crazy. But your right 
when you don't work anymore the days don't matter that much.


----------



## chickadoodles

Dh and I bought several fruit trees about 3 years ago and one was a Bartlett Pear according to the tag. But yesterday I went to look at it and this is what I found.
What does this look like to you all?


----------



## Mtn Margie

Looks like a red pear.  They taste better anyway and more healthy, supposedly with the red skins.


----------



## Mtn Margie

it is still raining......     I wish we could grow pears apples or some such thing.  Lucky you!  They look like they are growing nicely.


----------



## sunflour

Duluthralphie said:


> I hate when they ask me what day of the week it is.  Us retired people don't pay a lot of attention to that, they are all a lot a like.



And some of us who work crazy schedules never know what day it is without a computer


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Are you safe to speak to, yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I see that there'd been an earthquake in your neck of the woods recently? Maybe that's what you can blame this on - an aftershock.



It was only a 5.2 or 5.4, so it didn't do anything exciting.




Ol Grey Mare said:


> Kind of like when the nice officer says,  "Do you know how fast you were going? " and you want to respond,  "well if you don't know I'm certainly not going to tell you"



I lie.  Totally straight face.  Lie.


----------



## Alaskan

chickadoodles said:


> Dh and I bought several fruit trees about 3 years ago and one was a Bartlett Pear according to the tag. But yesterday I went to look at it and this is what I found.
> What does this look like to you all?View attachment 32744


That looks lovely.


I think our goats killed our apple trees... they had their first good crop last year.

-sigh-

As soon as the goats figured out where those trees were, they were climbing, *climbing *the chainlink fence.  And our half Nigerian dwarf was *jumping *over the fence until we made it six feet tall.


----------



## chickadoodles

Mtn Margie said:


> Looks like a red pear.  They taste better anyway and more healthy, supposedly with the red skins.





Alaskan said:


> That looks lovely.
> 
> 
> I think our goats killed our apple trees... they had their first good crop last year.
> 
> -sigh-
> 
> As soon as the goats figured out where those trees were, they were climbing, *climbing *the chainlink fence.  And our half Nigerian dwarf was *jumping *over the fence until we made it six feet tall.




Yes Mtn Margie it is a Bartlett red pear. I had no idea... hahahaaa Our other Bartlett pear has green to yellow pears on it so I thought it would be the same. 
Surprise I had to ask my Southern Gardener group and the Plant ID group what it was.  We have never eaten red pears but we look forward to it. 
Al maybe you should put some hardware cloth around your apple tree's. I'm sure you all need them more than the goat's! 

We thought about getting some goats since we downsized the number of cows we had. Now the pasture grows faster than the cows can eat it. 
Dh talked to a guy at work that raised Borer goats and he came home and told me to forget it.  Oh well now he has a zero turn and he cuts what they can't keep up with.


----------



## chickadoodles

Mtn Margie said:


> it is still raining......     I wish we could grow pears apples or some such thing.  Lucky you!  They look like they are growing nicely.


Thank you. May I ask why you can't grow them?


----------



## Sourland

Fresh coffee just brewed in the pots.  Can someone bring in coffee cake, donuts, or scones tomorrow ?


----------



## chickadoodles

I'll bring some coffee cake Sour.


----------



## Sourland

chickadoodles said:


> I'll bring some coffee cake Sour.



Thanks, Chicka.


----------



## CuzChickens

8 pips of the 26 eggs that made it to lockdown!!! I'll bring some chicks to the tent for everyone to ooh and ahh over later.  For now I'll keep them to myself....

Ralphie, your avvie is so cute!!!


----------



## FridayYet

sunflour said:


> And some of us who work crazy schedules never know what day it is without a computer


 And some of us work on the computer focusing about two months in the past.  I'm usually clueless on what day it is today. 



Sourland said:


> Fresh coffee just brewed in the pots.  Can someone bring in coffee cake, donuts, or scones tomorrow ?


 Thanks Sour!  I need a little pick-me-up so I can start making dinner.

Final count: 2 live chicks under my broody, 2 DIS.  Cute little things.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Fresh coffee just brewed in the pots.  Can someone bring in coffee cake, donuts, or scones tomorrow ?


*Cream*


----------



## Alaskan

FridayYet said:


> Final count: 2 live chicks under my broody, 2 DIS.  Cute little things.



What kind of chicks?


----------



## FridayYet

Alaskan said:


> What kind of chicks?


. Probably half blue Wheaten Aneraucana, 1/4 Cream Legbar and 1/4 Russian Orloff.  In other words, mutts.


----------



## LisaB

chickadoodles said:


> Dh and I bought several fruit trees about 3 years ago and one was a Bartlett Pear according to the tag. But yesterday I went to look at it and this is what I found.
> What does this look like to you all?View attachment 32744


I think there is a red Bartlett pear...


----------



## CuzChickens

FridayYet said:


> . Probably half blue Wheaten Aneraucana, 1/4 Cream Legbar and 1/4 Russian Orloff.  In other words, mutts.


I just bid on some Ameraucanas. We'll see if I get them......


----------



## Alaskan

FridayYet said:


> . Probably half blue Wheaten Aneraucana, 1/4 Cream Legbar and 1/4 Russian Orloff.  In other words, mutts.



I just hatched out 2bantam wheaten Ams.

I need to use the genetic calculator to see if they are pure or not.  (Multiple roosters)

Dont suppose you know the genetics of the "goldneck" color in d'anvers....huh?

Anywho....once they get a bit bigger, I should be able to tell if they are pure from the combs.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Good Morning, Tent Café 
It's almost Friday and we're still here.
Coffee and Tea water are good to go,have at it.
Hope that everybody has a good day!
Scott


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Scott your up early.

I can't sleep and have a big long day of work ahead.
Allergy meds are the kind behind the counter that I sign my first born over for so I don't make meth. The only kind that work but also keep me awake.

Perhaps no coffee required this Am for me. We can ration out to other tent folk.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Good Morning, B Chick 
Sorry to hear about the sleeping problem.
I'm up at this hour to see the DW off to work and help get the Grandkids ready for school.
While I wait for things to happen here I start the coffee and catch up on some threads online.
Scott


----------



## LisaB

I was up that early too but not functioning yet. My son started a new job this week and has to be up at 4:00 as he has a 60 mile drive each way so I set my alarm to be sure he's up which is senseless as he's a responsible young man. I get a chance to talk to him anyway


----------



## Mother Hen

I live in Central New York and I get up every morning at 5:30 let the chickens out of the coop while the coffee is brewing then I drink two cups ( first one has a little cappuccino mix in it with creamer and sugar for the extra caffeine boost and the second just creamer and sugar that is if I don't have flavored creamer


----------



## Scottcaddy

LisaB said:


> I was up that early too but not functioning yet. My son started a new job this week and has to be up at 4:00 as he has a 60 mile drive each way so I set my alarm to be sure he's up which is senseless as he's a responsible young man. I get a chance to talk to him anyway



Good Morning, Lisa 
Getting to have a morning chat with DW is why I get up early to see her off to work also.
Have a good Morning.
Scott


----------



## Scottcaddy

Mother Hen said:


> I live in Central New York and I get up every morning at 5:30 let the chickens out of the coop while the coffee is brewing then I drink two cups ( first one has a little cappuccino mix in it with creamer and sugar for the extra caffeine boost and the second just creamer and sugar that is if I don't have flavored creamer



Good Morning, Mother H 
Around here it's still dark at 0530 in the morning, do you have a lighted run for your birds?
Have a good chicken day.
Scott


----------



## Mother Hen

I don't have any other reason to be up as early as I do- nobody to see off to work or nobody to have a morning chat with. My reason for getting up that early is it's my "me time" so I'm able to focus on the day ahead then before I fall asleep at night I have a little more " me time" in order to reflect back over the day.


----------



## Mother Hen

Nope I don't have a lighted run. I live in NY and it's pretty daylight when I let them out to free range.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all!
   I live by the old adage, " Early to bed, early to get up makes a man ( even though I'm a female) healthy, wealthy and wise even though I don't go to bed until between 10-11pm some nights. There's plenty of mornings I'm up between 3-5 am so yes I wait for it to get daylight before letting the chickens out.
  I think another reason I get up so early is so I can sit outside and watch the sun come up while having my first cup of coffee. It's so pretty watching the sun come over the trees that are in the property I live on.


----------



## chickadoodles

LisaB said:


> I think there is a red Bartlett pear...



Yes it is a red Bartlett pear.


----------



## sunflour

Good Morning tent folks


----------



## Duluthralphie

CuzChickens said:


> 8 pips of the 26 eggs that made it to lockdown!!! I'll bring some chicks to the tent for everyone to ooh and ahh over later.  For now I'll keep them to myself....
> 
> Ralphie, your avvie is so cute!!!




It is so nice to find a person with good taste on here, and so rare..Some people.....(looking towards Iceland)  hate my avvie...


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Tent Folk, and thanks for getting things started, Scott.  Okay, where is the coffee cake hidden ?


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Good morning, Tent Folk, and thanks for getting things started, Scott.  Okay, where is the coffee cake hidden ?


Twas the mice - honest! Good morning Sir, and everyone


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> It is so nice to find a person with good taste on here, and so rare..Some people.....(looking towards Iceland)  hate my avvie...


Said Icelandic loves the avatar, but hates your interpretation of the item the duck is resting its head on...


----------



## Duluthralphie

Sourland said:


> Good morning, Tent Folk, and thanks for getting things started, Scott.  Okay, where is the coffee cake hidden ?




Morning sir!!!! May the sunshine on you today.... NO tests to study for so have 5-6 cups of Java to make up for the ones you missed yesterday...

And beware the chickadees


----------



## Duluthralphie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Said Icelandic loves the avatar, but hates your interpretation of the item the duck is resting its head on...




The item is a railroad track, I am not interpreting...just reporting


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> The item is a railroad track, I am not interpreting...just reporting


----------



## FridayYet

Good morning Cafe'. Thanks for the coffee. 



Alaskan said:


> I just hatched out 2bantam wheaten Ams.
> 
> I need to use the genetic calculator to see if they are pure or not.  (Multiple roosters)
> 
> Dont suppose you know the genetics of the "goldneck" color in d'anvers....huh?
> 
> Anywho....once they get a bit bigger, I should be able to tell if they are pure from the combs.


Nope, I'm not a color genetics expert, sorry. Would love to know more because it's a fascinating field.  Maybe someday.  Could tell the dad was my BWA since the chicks are mostly yellow with some dark spots.  My other cockerel is a Cemani, so the chicks would have been blackish


----------



## Sourland

Duluthralphie said:


> Morning sir!!!! May the sunshine on you today.... NO tests to study for so have 5-6 cups of Java to make up for the ones you missed yesterday...
> 
> And beware the chickadees



Well, today is echocardiogram day and dentist day  but I will be buzzing on a caffeine high.  Beware the chickadee, indeed.


----------



## Kiki

oh you poor thing...going to the dentist is so much fun!
enjoy your visit...
hopefully they add some good stuff to your IV right when you walk in!


----------



## Mother Hen

Yup might need a boost of caffeine to get through seeing the dentist or reward yourself with a special treat afterwards. Yesterday I had to go see a spine doctor who ordered me to get a TENS unit but one problem my insurance won't pay for it. Grrrr, I hate having issues with following doctors orders.


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Morning mother hen and Lisa.   I got two rubarb cakes done this AM. Will deliver to DH's work and take the other to mine. Recipe is from mil. Love it this time of year. Here's a piece for everyone.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm already on my fifth cup of coffee and still haven't gotten started at accomplishing anything.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Bogtown Chick said:


> Morning mother hen and Lisa.   I got two rubarb cakes done this AM. Will deliver to DH's work and take the other to mine. Recipe is from mil. Love it this time of year. Here's a piece for everyone.




I am so tired of rhubarb already...

My Mother has one rhubarb recipe. It is a rhubarb bar of some kind.  It is terrible. She is constantly bringing it over as if it is a precious offering to us..

The birds have had it so often now they are refusing to eat it..


----------



## FridayYet

Thanks Bogtown Chick!


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Would you like the recipe for your mother Ralphie? It's a like a coffee cake. Crumbly cinnamon sugar on the top...?


----------



## Duluthralphie

Bogtown Chick said:


> Would you like the recipe for your mother Ralphie? It's a like a coffee cake. Crumbly cinnamon sugar on the top...?




Nope, it would just mean a new recipe for me to get sick of..


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Preheat oven at 350.

1 stick butter
1 1/2 c sugar
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 c soured milk
2 cups flour
1 1/2 cup rubarb chopped. Blend but don't mix overly so. ( like muffins to avoid batter in the center)

Sprinkle cinnamon sugar over top. Bake 30 minutes.

Serve with whipped cream


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Duluthralphie said:


> Nope, it would just mean a new recipe for me to get sick of..



It's more cake a wee bit of rubarb.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Still a no.....

MY mother is and always has been the worst cook in the world...And being the cheapest Human still alive and rhubarb being free, it would be bad,,

When we were kids she made "baking powder biscuits" with rhubarb sauce poured over them for 2 meals a day for 3 months.... Breakfast and lunch...


So NO NO NO NO NO NO

But thanks for the offer..


----------



## Mother Hen

Thank you B Chick. I enjoyed the rhubarb cake.  It was very good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Be nice to your mama. She tried which is more than I can say for my mother.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Do not make assumptions on her trying....


----------



## Mother Hen

At least she kept you where my mother gave me to family members. Plus my mother isn't really a part of my life to this day and neither is my father.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm thinking of making homemade pizza for dinner. Anyone want some? If I get ambitious enough I might make blueberry muffins or a blueberry pie for dessert. Which one sounds better to everyone?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mother Hen said:


> I'm thinking of making homemade pizza for dinner. Anyone want some? If I get ambitious enough I might make blueberry muffins or a blueberry pie for dessert. Which one sounds better to everyone?


Count me in.... And pie sounds delicious.


----------



## Sourland

Mother Hen said:


> At least she kept you where my mother gave me to family members. Plus my mother isn't really a part of my life to this day and neither is my father.



Friends are the family we make for ourselves.


----------



## Mother Hen

I have never had any  real friends.


----------



## Bogtown Chick

No truer words sourland. Ralphie give the recipe to WWD. My maternal grandmother was like your mom. Mom said if she didn't have an ingredient for a cookie she'd still make them. And I remember koolaid without sugar or only 1/2 cup...

Chin--cey!


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Nothing like the Great Depression to make you like cookies without important ingredients I guess...


----------



## Kiki

Mother Hen said:


> I have never had any  real friends.


 I volunteer to be one!


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Mmm mother hen go with pie! 

Rubarb cakes are delivered and happy smiling people have made my day! Why don't I do this more often?!


----------



## Kiki

Bogtown Chick said:


> Mmm mother hen go with pie!
> 
> Rubarb cakes are delivered and happy smiling people have made my day! Why don't I do this more often?!


I get so excited when I deliver free fresh eggs to people who actually appreciate them!
Good job BChick!


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok. I'll go with pie even though this will be my first time making homemade pie crust.


----------



## CTKen

Mother Hen said:


> Ok. I'll go with pie even though this will be my first time making homemade pie crust.


Cold fat, cold water and cold fingers needed and don't over work the dough -sorted


----------



## Mother Hen

Will cold butter or margarine work just as good as cold fat? How much of each? I'm going out of my comfort zone by wanting to make a pie. All I've ever made homemade is bread, pizza dough and cookies. Sometimes brownies.


----------



## CTKen

Mother Hen said:


> Will cold butter or margarine work just as good as cold fat? How much of each? I'm going out of my comfort zone by wanting to make a pie. All I've ever made homemade is bread, pizza dough and cookies. Sometimes brownies.


Butter is best


----------



## CTKen

CTKen said:


> Butter is best


Quantities i cant remember, sorry


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok. Guess I better consult the good old web or talk to my elderly neighbor when I take her mail into her later on today.


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Crisco Crusts are delicious and flaky.  2/3 cup crisco, 2 cups flour, 1/2 tsp salt,  5-6TBSP of COLD water.

This is a double crust recipe.


----------



## Bogtown Chick

KiKi  I have 5 laying hens but we do run at about 25-30 eggs a week right now.  Much for us.  I have a foodie friend who raves over our eggs and knows their value.  I love taking eggs to her.  She puts love notes to the hens along with her money in the empty cartons.


----------



## Mother Hen

I currently don't have Crisco. Haven't went shopping yet.


----------



## perchie.girl

Lard....


----------



## Mother Hen

I talk to the hens I tend to when I lock them in the coop at night even though I get told by a family member that it's stupid to talk to them.


----------



## Mother Hen

Nope. I have margarine right now.


----------



## Kiki

CTKen said:


> Cold fat, cold water and cold fingers needed and don't over work the dough -sorted


Im such a blonde...
I read this as...cold fat fingers needed!


----------



## Bogtown Chick

perchie.girl said:


> Lard....



Perchie that's what my Grandma used.  It does make good crust.  But maybe because grandma rendered it herself too.



Mother Hen said:


> I talk to the hens I tend to when I lock them in the coop at night even though I get told by a family member that it's stupid to talk to them.



Oh I do too.  I tell them to quit picking on each other and to get along.  Darn Wyandottes.  Trouble makers.


----------



## Mother Hen

I tend to Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Red. They are brown eggs layers.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mother Hen said:


> I talk to the hens I tend to when I lock them in the coop at night even though I get told by a family member that it's stupid to talk to them.



But they talk to you - wouldn't it be rude not to talk bawk to them?

I used to have a little Serama rooster that would talk to me while following me  around. Have you ever seen the Narnia movie_ Prince Caspian_? The theme for the mice is played on a muted trumpet; when I realized he sounded _exactly_ like he was humming it to himself, I nearly died laughing.





(theme plays at about 1:36)


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, my family doesn't want me getting too attached to the animals here seeing how at some point they will end up in the freezer. Well, let's say "it might be a little too late" seeing how I'm not looking forward to the day when a steer gets shipped off to the slaughter house seeing how I know I'm going to have to be the one who gets him into the stock trailer.


----------



## Duluthralphie

I know this is not rhubarb Cake...BUT We made roasted Guinea Hen last night...

The stupid Guinea  that had a heart attack when being put in a cage in the back of someone's truck...The same guinea that mad the poor persons daughter cry watching it die....

Who happens to be the same girl who will be seeing a therapist for years, because I removed the dying Guineas head with an ax so it would bleed out.....

Anyways. It was delicious!  Too bad I have no more to eat.  After 5 years with guineas, we ate our first one.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I know this is not rhubarb Cake...BUT We made roasted Guinea Hen last night...
> 
> The stupid Guinea  that had a heart attack when being put in a cage in the back of someone's truck...The same guinea that mad the poor persons daughter cry watching it die....
> 
> Who happens to be the same girl who will be seeing a therapist for years, because I removed the dying Guineas head with an ax so it would bleed out.....
> 
> Anyways. It was delicious!  Too bad I have no more to eat.  After 5 years with guineas, we ate our first one.


I can't believe you waited so long. BTW sorry I couldn't make it for dinner.... I know you wanted to share the guinea with me...


----------



## Duluthralphie

You could have brought Walrus Blubber to go with it..


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> You could have brought Walrus Blubber to go with it..


I was gonna bring half of the moose I shot yesterday, but it was too big to fit in the back of the van....


----------



## Duluthralphie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I was gonna bring half of the moose I shot yesterday, but it was too big to fit in the back of the van....




Just how fast do you have to drive to get from Iceland to Greenland and then to the Vast Wastelands of the North?   I know once you hit here it is 55mph.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> Just how fast do you have to drive to get from Iceland to Greenland and then to the Vast Wastelands of the North?   I know once you hit here it is 55mph.


Don't know, I don't have a speedometer on my largest dogsled/van....


----------



## Bunnylady

Duluthralphie said:


> Just how fast do you have to drive to get from Iceland to Greenland and then to the Vast Wastelands of the North?   I know once you hit here it is 55mph.



I'm not sure Iceland is wide enough to get up enough speed to get that many "skips" out of a van.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Bunnylady said:


> I'm not sure Iceland is wide enough to get up enough speed to get that many "skips" out of a van.


Especially with a moose in the back seat.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> I'm not sure Iceland is wide enough to get up enough speed to get that many "skips" out of a van.


Tie pineapples to the bottom of the dogsled/van... Keeps it from sinking and makes a great lunch once you hit Alert, NU.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> Especially with a moose in the back seat.


Counterbalance for the polar bear hides in the front....


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sometimes, for long trips, I borrow Santa's reindeer team.... They can haul a good three moose. You know how he's supposed to live at the North Pole? Nope. He's a card carrying iceland resident, and my closest neighbour.


----------



## Bunnylady

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sometimes, for long trips, I borrow Santa's reindeer team.... They can haul a good three moose. You know how he's supposed to live at the North Pole? Nope. He's a card carrying iceland resident, and my closest neighbour.



Well, sure, why not? Gotta keep them in shape, right? Keep ol' Dancer light on her feet; Blitzen won't stay fast as lightning if he gets all pudgy. And Vixen, well, she's no end of trouble with too much time on her hooves.


----------



## chickadoodles

Sourland said:


> Good morning, Tent Folk, and thanks for getting things started, Scott.  Okay, where is the coffee cake hidden ?


In the cupboard by the coffee. Sorry I have been running all morning. Got my Dh off to work tending critters and grafting a plum and peach tree.


----------



## chickadoodles

My dad used to make rhubarb pie at first we would not touch it. Then he added more sugar and cinnamon and it was good.


----------



## Alaskan

Interesting.  Mine hatch white with a few dark spots.


-answer to FridayYet-


----------



## Sourland

Had an echocardiogram today.  There's something freaky about lying on an examining table and watching your heart beating on a screen.    I could even see heart valves opening and closing.  They are busy little buggers.  It's no wonder they wear out.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> I'm not sure Iceland is wide enough to get up enough speed to get that many "skips" out of a van.



Maybe if we add a ramp to one end of Iceland? 

And rockets!!!


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sometimes, for long trips, I borrow Santa's reindeer team.... They can haul a good three moose. You know how he's supposed to live at the North Pole? Nope. He's a card carrying iceland resident, and my closest neighbour.



Bah, humbug !  Santa does not exist.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Had an echocardiogram today.  There's something freaky about lying on an examining table and watching your heart beating on a screen.    I could even see heart valves opening and closing.  They are busy little buggers.  It's no wonder they wear out.


You didn't get to the punchline.....


Good result, or bad?

My test results finally came back.....  JUST fine.   I just need to take 10,000 Vitamin D every day.


----------



## Sourland

No punchline, yet.  I think the stress test went very well, but don't know nothin' about the echocardiogram.  She kept circling stuff on the computer screen.    I meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, they didn't whisk me off to emergency surgery.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Alaskan said:


> Maybe if we add a ramp to one end of Iceland?
> 
> And rockets!!!


Fireworks, to scare the reindeer into flying faster?



Sourland said:


> Bah, humbug !  Santa does not exist.


Tch tch, now he won't come to your house.



Alaskan said:


> You didn't get to the punchline.....
> 
> 
> Good result, or bad?
> 
> My test results finally came back.....  JUST fine.   I just need to take 10,000 Vitamin D every day.


Don't we all. So grey and cold out there...

NOT good sunbathing weather. 



Sourland said:


> No punchline, yet.  I think the stress test went very well, but don't no nothin' about the echocardiogram.  She kept circling stuff on the computer screen.    I meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, they didn't whisk me off to emergency surgery.



Uh oh. I guess no emergency surgery is good, but the consultation doesn't sound fantastic.


----------



## Sourland

Consultation was set up prior to the testing - so that is not too concerning.  I am  "a perfect example of elderly manhood."  I told the Princess that over the phone, and she replied without missing a beat, "We'll talk about that when you get home."   Have I been doing something wrong all these years ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> Consultation was set up prior to the testing - so that is not too concerning.


That's better.

You? A perfect example? Of what not to do, maybe.


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's better.
> 
> You? A perfect example? Of what not to do, maybe.



That's a bit harsh.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> That's a bit harsh.


 Well, you're here with us, so don't you think that should be enough proof you've dun gon off the deep end a bit?


----------



## FridayYet

Sourland said:


> No punchline, yet.  I think the stress test went very well, but don't know nothin' about the echocardiogram.  She kept circling stuff on the computer screen.    I meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, they didn't whisk me off to emergency surgery.



Well, glad you are not in surgery.  Echos are kind of cool, and fun to watch.


----------



## chickadoodles

Sourland said:


> Had an echocardiogram today.  There's something freaky about lying on an examining table and watching your heart beating on a screen.    I could even see heart valves opening and closing.  They are busy little buggers.  It's no wonder they wear out.



It is strange seeing it all on a screen. I hope yours keeps working for at least another century.


----------



## Alaskan

We had to do one of those things on kid #2.  

We got to see his heart valves, and they even did it on color...so we could see if any blood was jumping sides....

Kid was fine...they just scared us to death.  They made us also ultrasound his head.  

Good grief.

That was fine too.


----------



## Treerooted

Got tired of waiting; I'll grab a cup!

Heater still working in here sour? 

I'm really hoping I don't have to see a snowflake until November...though I'm pretty sure I said the exact same thing a month ago. 

I hope those of you who are not freezing are getting the gardens well underway 
And that no one was in a flood zone these last few days...all is well here.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi Treerooted... Nice to see you here. 

How's life down there?


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> We had to do one of those things on kid #2.
> 
> We got to see his heart valves, and they even did it on color...so we could see if any blood was jumping sides....
> 
> Kid was fine...they just scared us to death.  They made us also ultrasound his head.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> That was fine too.




Colors were neat.  Have they ultrasounded your head ?


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> Have they ultrasounded your head ?



That only works on the very young....US cannot penetrate thick skulls


----------



## perchie.girl

got trampled and a carrige pulled over the top of me some years back.  they life flighted me 60 miles because I got knocked out.

Doc came in after the MRI...  Good news and bad news.     Good is you just have a mild concussion....  bad ...  we couldnt find a brain.

Swear to gawd thats what he said.   

deb


----------



## Sourland

Treerooted said:


> Got tired of waiting; I'll grab a cup!
> 
> Heater still working in here sour?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Treerooted.  Help yourself to the coffee.  There may still be some rhubarb coffee cake in the cabinet.  Temperatures in the Tent are okay, but that dang pond heater still isn't working.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Glad everything seems to be going normal Sour,,







BC... 5 more mushrooms!!  I will never get enough to dry for winter at this rate..


----------



## Sourland

Duluthralphie said:


> Glad everything seems to be going normal Sour,,
> 
> 
> View attachment 33198
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal', of course as I am the most normal person that I have ever met.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

OW

Ow

Ow

ow

ow


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> OW
> 
> Ow
> 
> Ow
> 
> ow
> 
> ow


Hot coffee?


----------



## Bunnylady

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> OW
> 
> Ow
> 
> Ow
> 
> ow
> 
> ow



You too??


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hot coffee?


Sour claiming normalcy.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sour claiming normalcy.


Ah


----------



## Sourland

Folks gotta quit stubbing your brains.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> You too??


Ayuh, me too... Actually, pretty sure that claim makes everyone run away screaming.


----------



## holm25

Duluthralphie said:


> Glad everything seems to be going normal Sour,,
> 
> 
> View attachment 33198
> 
> 
> 
> BC... 5 more mushrooms!!  I will never get enough to dry for winter at this rate..



Nice find Ralphie


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Duluthralphie said:


> Glad everything seems to be going normal Sour,,
> 
> 
> View attachment 33198
> 
> 
> 
> BC... 5 more mushrooms!!  I will never get enough to dry for winter at this rate..



I have not went this week and they are out!!!  Dumb work. Dumb chauffeuring. 

I've heard the crop is meek up here. That cold snap and then lack of warm enough weather, warm rains, etc etc. the local foragers say it's a weak weak year for morels. 

I'm also pulling deer ticks off the lab left and right. She has a dose of bravecto on board and a brand new stinky tick collar. Still the ticks are bad.  One had its head buried in my thigh. I put one drop of peppermint oil on it. You should have seen how fast that thing backed its head out. I tended to my new thinned out skin at the bite site and looked at that tick -- it was deader than a door nail. Peppermint oil people. It works!


----------



## kdogg331

Site hasnt been alerting me to posts :/

But hi guys


----------



## Alaskan

Peppermint ice cream!!!!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

kdogg331 said:


> Site hasnt been alerting me to posts :/
> 
> But hi guys


It did that to me yesterday. I think this place is broken, maybe we broke it.


----------



## Alaskan

Now...if people kept sending me food and money...


Nothing would ever break.


----------



## Scottcaddy

It's Friday Morning!!
Good Morning, Tent Café 
It looks like we will have a wild weather weekend here.
Coffee and Tea water are ready, and the heater is on for the chilly ones.
Hope that everybody has a good Friday!
Scott


----------



## chickadoodles

Alaskan said:


> We had to do one of those things on kid #2.
> 
> We got to see his heart valves, and they even did it on color...so we could see if any blood was jumping sides....
> 
> Kid was fine...they just scared us to death.  They made us also ultrasound his head.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> That was fine too.



My youngest son and to have these done twice a year for the first 10 years of his life. It does scare them.


----------



## chickadoodles

Good morning everyone. I  brought doughnuts and coffee cake, enjoy. Happy Friday! 
I am waiting to see how many kits my doe has today. I wrapped hardware cloth around my large dog kennel to keep the kits from falling out when they get out of the nest.


----------



## Bunnylady

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It did that to me yesterday. I think this place is broken, maybe we broke it.



Site's been like that in a sort of on-again-off-again fashion for a while; but normally the traffic's so slow over here I've never been sure that it wasn't just me. Poor thing, I think it's in shock.





Wishing you a nest box full of fat, lively kits, chicka!


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! I'm so excited tomorrow morning ( a day before my birthday) I'm getting 2 twelve week old roosters (1 is a Buff Orpington and the other is an Easter egger). I'm so excited seeing how I was on a little scared side to inform the property owner of the second one but when he was told he said we can keep the second one.
 As soon as I can I'll get pics and post them.


----------



## chickadoodles

Bunnylady said:


> Site's been like that in a sort of on-again-off-again fashion for a while; but normally the traffic's so slow over here I've never been sure that it wasn't just me. Poor thing, I think it's in shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a nest box full of fat, lively kits, chicka![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Bunnylady. I went out to feed and check on her and she had them already! I did not disturb them to much. I saw more wiggling but I don't want to upset momma to much.
> Bunnylady I love the little bunny you have hopping that is so cute!


----------



## Duluthralphie

Mother Hen said:


> Morning all! I'm so excited tomorrow morning ( a day before my birthday) I'm getting 2 twelve week old roosters (1 is a Buff Orpington and the other is an Easter egger). I'm so excited seeing how I was on a little scared side to inform the property owner of the second one but when he was told he said we can keep the second one.
> As soon as I can I'll get pics and post them.


Happy Bday in 2 days..

Stop by and I will give you a dozen birthday roosters!


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm not able to seeing how my Uncle is very stern and doesn't want me to get anymore hens or roosters until we expand the coop some more then it will only be more hens even though my cousin is talking about getting baby ducks from neighbors later on this year.


----------



## chickadoodles

Happy early birthday Mother Hen.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks. Happy early Mother's day to all the mom's on this site


----------



## Duluthralphie

Mother Hen said:


> I'm not able to seeing how my Uncle is very stern and doesn't want me to get anymore hens or roosters until we expand the coop some more then it will only be more hens even though my cousin is talking about getting baby ducks from neighbors later on this year.




You could keep the roosters I would give you in a small cold space the size of a freezer or Ice chest..


----------



## Mother Hen

Not interested but thank you anyway.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Mother Hen said:


> Not interested but thank you anyway.




Oh no, A person should never turn down a B-day present, it is rumored to cause bad luck all year long...Trust me on this..

I turned down a birthday present once and turned older than dirt almost over night..


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm also in NY State and don't know where you live so I wouldn't be able to get my b-day present from you.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Mother Hen said:


> I'm also in NY State and don't know where you live so I wouldn't be able to get my b-day present from you.


Sure you would,,,

Greyhound goes everywhere!!   I would even meet you at the bus stop, 3 miles from here... Pretty nice of me, isn't it?







BRB,,I need to make more coffee.


----------



## Mother Hen

I just got done refilling my coffee soup mug. Pic attached


 As you can see it's not a normal sized coffee cup.  At one time I was working on getting the whole complete set but the store no longer sells those items. I have 3 other coffee cups and the small serving plate.


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> Morning all! I'm so excited tomorrow morning ( a day before my birthday) I'm getting 2 twelve week old roosters (1 is a Buff Orpington and the other is an Easter egger). I'm so excited seeing how I was on a little scared side to inform the property owner of the second one but when he was told he said we can keep the second one.
> As soon as I can I'll get pics and post them.



*Happy Birthday Mother Hen*
Congrats on the new roos, please do post pics when you get them.


----------



## sunflour

I slept in til 8:30 .  That's a first for me, LOL.

Hope there's still come hot coffee left - with the size of Mother Hen's cup guessed not, so made my own.

I have seen those big coffee cups and thought they were for plants 


'


----------



## Mother Hen

Some use them for plants but mine is strictly for coffee


----------



## Bunnylady

@Mother Hen I know there's a company here in North Carolina called Replacements Ltd. that specializes in out-of-production china patterns, crystal, and flatware. If you are serious about getting more of that set, you might check and see if there is someone who does that ind of thing near you (or, I'm sure RL would ship, if they have that pattern).


----------



## Mother Hen

According to the bottom of the cup the name of the company is Trisa. I tried to look it up but nothing showed up on the net.


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> Some use them for plants but mine is strictly for coffee



I like your cup, but it is making me crave donuts for some strange reason


----------



## Mother Hen

Maybe because I'm teasing you seeing how there's donuts on my cup. Lol


----------



## Sourland

Krispy Kreme donuts.    Good morning Tent Folk.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> Krispy Kreme donuts.    Good morning Tent Folk.



Oh, you had to bring up KK's - I have been craving them all week (honest).  They used to sell them at the grocery nearby, but alas they have removed them to avoid completion with their own bakery .  And the Krispy Kreme stores in our town are not in the best areas..


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm eating a slice of cold pepperoni pizza and drinking another cup of coffee for my breakfast.


----------



## Mtn Margie

Morning!  Y'all are definitely going to break the site before the other one is up and running....   15 pages in two days....
I brought blueberry muffins.  
I am at about 9000 ft up in the air and fruit trees have a really hard time.  I stick with the berries.  
It is time to go get some more gardening done.   Later!


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the blueberry muffins.


----------



## Mother Hen

What I was exactly thinking was putting my Uncle's mini loaf stoneware pan to work and make loaf blueberry pies but got to season it first seeing how it was just taken out of storage a few days ago and I had to clean it up with a baking soda paste.


----------



## chickadoodles

Now that's a serious coffee cup.   I just made my second pot.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yup and it doesn't take me that long to drink a pot of coffee.


----------



## chickadoodles

Mtn Margie it's a good thing you can garden and grow a garden and berries. 

I had a doughnut with my first cup of coffee. I have Hibiscus and 6" Zennia's coming up in my dining room growing them from seed.


----------



## Alaskan

My mom loves hibiscus.


----------



## LisaB

Kiki said:


> I get so excited when I deliver free fresh eggs to people who actually appreciate them!
> Good job BChick!


Me too


----------



## Dpenning

This looks like a good spot for me, some of those other threads move too fast for me to keep up with!  Took me till Wednesday to catch up on all my BYC threads and realize it was read only. I'm a smidge slow. LOL!


----------



## WVduckchick

Bunnylady said:


> @Mother Hen I know there's a company here in North Carolina called Replacements Ltd. that specializes in out-of-production china patterns, crystal, and flatware. If you are serious about getting more of that set, you might check and see if there is someone who does that ind of thing near you (or, I'm sure RL would ship, if they have that pattern).



I ordered some stuff from them many moons ago.  As I remember, they were great to deal with!


----------



## FridayYet

Finally stopping by for my lunch coffee.  Hope everyone is having a good day  - it's almost the weekend!


----------



## Mother Hen

I started my weekend last night with a brew


----------



## chickadoodles

Alaskan said:


> My mom loves hibiscus.



I could send her some seeds if you think she would like them. I nicked the edge of the seed casing to get them to germinate faster and I got an 80% sprout. 
I bought a 100 of the seeds off ebay for 1.00. I have a dozen growing that I want to plant around the yard. 



LisaB said:


> Me too


If you would like some seeds pm me your address and I will send you some.


----------



## Sourland

Dpenning said:


> This looks like a good spot for me, some of those other threads move too fast for me to keep up with!  Took me till Wednesday to catch up on all my BYC threads and realize it was read only. I'm a smidge slow. LOL!



We're kind of laid back and easy going here.  Welcome to the Tent, and follow us to our coffee thread when we go home.


----------



## Alaskan

chickadoodles said:


> I could send her some seeds if you think she would like them. I nicked the edge of the seed casing to get them to germinate faster and I got an 80% sprout.
> I bought a 100 of the seeds off ebay for 1.00. I have a dozen growing that I want to plant around the yard.
> 
> 
> If you would like some seeds pm me your address and I will send you some.


Very kind.... but no thank ypu.

My mom left a giant hibiscus tree here in Alaska for me to " take care of" for her.  Sheesh


We haven't killed it yet...but it has been a bit touch and go.


----------



## chickadoodles

That was very sweet of her to think of you. They are beautiful.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

My internet has been out all day, so the road was closed to the tent for me. I'm here now, but all the doughnuts are gone and the coffee is cold, drat! 

Always a bridesmaid, never a bride, except for that time I got married.


----------



## Sourland

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> My internet has been out all day, so the road was closed to the tent for me. I'm here now, but all the doughnuts are gone and the coffee is cold, drat!
> 
> Always a bridesmaid, never a bride, except for that time I got married.



I just brewed a fresh pot.  Sorry that the locusts ate all the goodies.


----------



## sunflour

Interesting - there are 223 viewers here (includes robots), yet on BYC read only site - there's currently over 1900


----------



## chickadoodles

I believe it. I keep looking to see if it's back up yet.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> I just brewed a fresh pot.  Sorry that the locusts ate all the goodies.


Thank you. I needed to cut down on my doughnut consumption anyways. Coffee is delicious, strong, I like it strong.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I just got kicked off here. I don't think it can handle the crowds.


----------



## Sourland

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I just got kicked off here. I don't think it can handle the crowds.



It did the same thing to me a bit ago.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> It did the same thing to me a bit ago.


I'm starting to take it personally.


----------



## Sourland




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


>


I saw that random cow, wasn't there yesterday, strange.


----------



## Treerooted

Well the tent's been busy!

Thanks for the coffee 

Finally had two days without rain...but rain is foretasted for the weekend  I was expecting to have the coop finished in two weeks, but I haven't even started on the repairs 

Enjoy the weekend everyone, I keep forgetting it's mother's day on Sunday...I'm now thinking I may take advantage and sleep in....oh that would be glorious.


----------



## Scottcaddy

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I saw that random cow, wasn't there yesterday, strange.


What is strange to me is the lack of a Bunny, Chicken, Horse, Sheep, Cat, Dog, Pig, Ducks, Geese and, Bee's.
It just don't seem right or fair to me!
Scott


----------



## Sourland

Miss the bunny - use it a lot when tormenting Bunnylady.


----------



## Alaskan

Cream sauce....

That is what bunnies need.


----------



## CuzChickens

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I just got kicked off here. I don't think it can handle the crowds.


I never got kicked off, but two nights ago, while on BYH, my tablet froze so bad, I couldn't do anything for 3 hours, I finally just unplugged it and let it die so the screen would turn off.


----------



## Alaskan

CuzChickens said:


> I never got kicked off, but two nights ago, while on BYH, my tablet froze so bad, I couldn't do anything for 3 hours, I finally just unplugged it and let it die so the screen would turn off.


Ugh.

Nasty bad.


Me hungry. 

Feed me.


----------



## Alaskan

Must eat soon.  Spouse gone...kids doing a scout thing.

No one has fed me.



FOOD


----------



## Alaskan

How do people eat when they live alone?


I used to live alone...when I had hair. ..lots of hair....I must have eaten food.....hummmm


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Al, just go shoot a polar bear and eat it raw. No dishes, no work.


----------



## Alaskan

Brilliant! !!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! First pot of coffee is done and I was nice to you all-day using smaller cup.


----------



## chickadoodles

Good morning thanks for making the coffee Mother Hen. I brought some muffins for coffee time. 
I took some cuttings from my peach and a plum tree and put them in a grow bag in the garden.


----------



## Mother Hen

Are you growing them hydroponically?


----------



## chickadoodles

Mother Hen said:


> Are you growing them hydroponically?



No this is a wicking bed.


----------



## Mother Hen

There's proof I'm using a smaller cup today even though I'm going on my third cup- only been up since 5:30 and I didn't go to sleep last night until around 11:30.
I do have water getting hot for tea with a wide variety of tea ( except for Earl Grey and English Breakfast but I won't stop anyone from drinking them if that's what they like)


----------



## Mother Hen

That's something I've never heard of. Will have to do research on it. Right now I'm doing research on herbs and getting a ton of helpful info off a site called- her gardening.com. 
Hopefully I was allowed to post another sites name.


----------



## chickadoodles

Mother Hen said:


> That's something I've never heard of. Will have to do research on it. Right now I'm doing research on herbs and getting a ton of helpful info off a site called- her gardening.com.
> Hopefully I was allowed to post another sites name.



I started out with kiddie pools and grow bags the last couple of years and I wanted a larger bed this year. 
I started from Larry Hall's RGGS (Rain gutter grow system) and his idea for the kiddie pool gardens as a wicking bed. 
Check out his video's on youtube he has some great info on there.


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm not going to be getting the roosters today after all. It got rescheduled for next weekend. The person who was giving me the roosters had a family emergency pop up.


----------



## chickadoodles

I like your coffee cup.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thank you. I actually found them at Dollar General a couple months back. I have 4 cups that say the something but different sizes and a serving plate. I had wanted to get the rest of the items that said the same thing but when you run short on cash and no credit card other things take priority.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Thanks for getting the coffee started, I need all the help I can get this 'I-can't get-it-started' morning.
Scott


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> I'm not going to be getting the roosters today after all. It got rescheduled for next weekend. The person who was giving me the roosters had a family emergency pop up.



So sorry about that, hopefully the family issue will resolve and you'll get those roosters soon.


----------



## Mother Hen

I know how you feel. The only thing I've managed to do so far is get the coffee going and let my chickens out of the coop. It's raining here so another day that's going to be wasted because of the weather.


----------



## Mother Hen

Me too! It got rescheduled for next weekend though.


----------



## chickadoodles

What kind of roosters are you getting Mother Hen?


----------



## Mother Hen

Buff Orpington and an Easter egger


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm beginning to understand why a parent gets upset when their child comes home from college and brings a ton of dirty laundry with them. My cousin ( who is 22) who stays with me, who doesn't have a job nor goes to college always has a ton of laundry which I have to end up doing seeing how otherwise it wouldn't get done and just ends up pilling up like it has all because he is LAZY and was spoiled the entire time he was growing up. He doesn't even do dishes nor helps with any of the chores even though he says he doesn't care about money and wishes it was like the old days yet as soon as the neighbors ask him for assistance he does it because he knows they will give him money.


----------



## chickadoodles

Your going to love them! 
I like Buff Orp roosters they are so gentle the few EE roosters I had were timid. One of the EE cockerels I had raised several broods of chicks for me he was an awesome protector and taught them to be gentle.


----------



## Mother Hen

There is already a fully grown Rhode Island Red rooster here so we are worried that one is going to get aggressive and they're going to be fighting constantly.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Mother Hen said:


> I'm beginning to understand why a parent gets upset when their child comes home from college and brings a ton of dirty laundry with them. My cousin ( who is 22) who stays with me, who doesn't have a job nor goes to college always has a ton of laundry which I have to end up doing seeing how otherwise it wouldn't get done and just ends up pilling up like it has all because he is LAZY and was spoiled the entire time he was growing up. He doesn't even do dishes nor helps with any of the chores even though he says he doesn't care about money and wishes it was like the old days yet as soon as the neighbors ask him for assistance he does it because he knows they will give him money.



He don't want it like it was back in the 'old days', back then no work meant no food!
Scott


----------



## Mother Hen

He would find a way to get food without having to work for it. He's just like an uncle of ours- freeloader!


----------



## FridayYet

Mother Hen said:


> I'm beginning to understand why a parent gets upset when their child comes home from college and brings a ton of dirty laundry with them. My cousin ( who is 22) who stays with me, who doesn't have a job nor goes to college always has a ton of laundry which I have to end up doing seeing how otherwise it wouldn't get done and just ends up pilling up like it has all because he is LAZY and was spoiled the entire time he was growing up. He doesn't even do dishes nor helps with any of the chores even though he says he doesn't care about money and wishes it was like the old days yet as soon as the neighbors ask him for assistance he does it because he knows they will give him money.


 At 22 he can do his own laundry. Let it pile up in a corner or in a hamper!

Good morning everyone, thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Mtn Margie

Send him to me...,  all of my kids were doing their own laundry at 10 and left the house knowing how to cook and clean and ride a horse and drive a stick.
Basic survival tools, eh?
I suppose I should add drive and back a trailer into small spaces, too!


----------



## Dpenning

Morning all,  on my second double shot latte planning how I will finish my quail hutch today.


----------



## Dpenning

Mtn Margie said:


> Send him to me...,  all of my kids were doing their own laundry at 10 and left the house knowing how to cook and clean and ride a horse and drive a stick.
> Basic survival tools, eh?
> I suppose I should add drive and back a trailer into small spaces, too!


Backing a trailer is one I still need to learn!


----------



## sunflour

Dpenning said:


> View attachment 33683 Morning all,  on my second double shot latte planning how I will finish my quail hutch today.



Good luck with the hutch.

I love your avatar - witty.


----------



## Dpenning

sunflour said:


> Good luck with the hutch.
> 
> I love your avatar - witty.


Thanks, I don't have ducks because our wild geese would chase them off but I thought it was funny.  MAy have to expand our second pond so we can add ducks.


----------



## Mother Hen

I wish I could send him away but he's too much of a scared cat to leave. From what I know he's supposed to be going to his Mama's for a few days but keeps putting it off, tells everyone he can't go up yet seeing how there's too much work here that needs to be done before he goes up there- makes it sound like I don't do anything around here when half the time I have to start it first. I may not be able to fix equipment but I sure in heck know how to use a push mower and hand equipment ( rake, shovel, wheelbarrow) so I think I would be able to manage while he was gone and I would also be able to get more accomplished in the house without him being underfoot or being more of a hinder then help.


----------



## chickadoodles

Mother Hen your RIR will likely show them who's the boss and teach them the pecking order. I had a Welsumer rooster that had to show the jr's who's the boss and he kept them away from breeding the hens and sometimes from food. Hopefully yours will get it all sorted out soon without to much of a problem.

I wish you luck with the youngin staying with you. I agree with Scott and Mtn Margie. 
Love the Peeking duck avvie.


----------



## Mother Hen

I haven't gotten the jr's yet so right now there's no issues.


----------



## Mother Hen

I also like your avatar, Dpenning!


----------



## Sourland

Rain, rain, rain !  Scott, I am far slower at getting rolling than you this morning.


----------



## kdogg331

I cant keep up lol


----------



## Bunnylady

It's not actually raining here, but it sure looks like it wants to. Makes me want to 






If I get enough caffeine in my system, I think I may start sleepwalking.


----------



## Sourland

Littlelakephil just heard from Rachel's husband (donrae).  She is "fighting an uphill battle".  Pray for her.


----------



## kdogg331

Sourland said:


> Littlelakephil just heard from Rachel's husband (donrae).  She is "fighting an uphill battle".  Pray for her.



I will pray! And you might also try posting in the prayer thread too if you haven't 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/prayer-requests.32542/


----------



## Sourland

kdogg331 said:


> I will pray! And you might also try posting in the prayer thread too if you haven't
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/prayer-requests.32542/



Thanks, Kelsey.  Just did that.


----------



## kdogg331

Sourland said:


> Thanks, Kelsey.  Just did that.



No problem  

I hope she gets better 

So what's up besides the news?


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Littlelakephil just heard from Rachel's husband (donrae).  She is "fighting an uphill battle".  Pray for her.



Always.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> Littlelakephil just heard from Rachel's husband (donrae).  She is "fighting an uphill battle".  Pray for her.


I hadn't heard she wasn't doing well, she is definitely in my thoughts.

I popped in to grab a cup of coffee. I'm on my way to my gardens to attempt some weeding, so I can plant the hydrangea shrubs I bought, as well as plant my seedlings. I'm hoping our frosts are over.


----------



## Dpenning

Thanks!


Mother Hen said:


> I also like your avatar, Dpenning!


----------



## chickadoodles

Sour I do not know the couple you are talking about but I sent up a prayer for her. 

Has anyone seen or heard from Diva?


----------



## Sourland

chickadoodles said:


> Sour I do not know the couple you are talking about but I sent up a prayer for her.
> 
> Has anyone seen or heard from Diva?



I've been talking to her via PM.  She is in serious BYC withdrawal.  Go over there and drop her a PM.


----------



## chickadoodles

Sourland said:


> I've been talking to her via PM.  She is in serious BYC withdrawal.  Go over there and drop her a PM.



Will do. I feel so bad I told her it would be fine.


----------



## Sourland

Fresh pot is brewed, and tea water is hot.  No goodies, sorry the locusts ate everything.


----------



## chickadoodles

I brought some hot wings and chips.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm making nachos if anyone wants some plus later on I might even pop some popcorn and drizzle it with chocolate and caramel.


----------



## Sourland

Hot wings and nachos with caramel popcorn for dessert.  Thanks.


----------



## Mother Hen

Your welcome. 
    I would have brought ice cream but I live with a human garbage disposal who ate it all last night.


----------



## Bunnylady




----------



## Mother Hen

Bunnylady said:


> View attachment 33835


 Will you send one my way?


----------



## Bunnylady

Sure - I'll even make it a double!


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok. That might be more of a help then a single seeing how I need all the help I can get.


----------



## chickadoodles

Nachos, and pop corn. Yes  Thanks.

Bunnylady I love your rainbow pics and the double is very pretty!


----------



## Mother Hen

I thought coffee was made. How come I didn't get a cup? If you take the last cup make a fresh pot, please.


----------



## Sourland

There's a Keurig machine right next to the brew pot.  K cups are in the NW cabinets.  Brewing single cups is more practical later in the day.  That way we're not serving bitter coffee.


----------



## Mother Hen

All I found was decaf k-cups.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> There's a Keurig machine right next to the brew pot.  K cups are in the NW cabinets.  Brewing single cups is more practical later in the day.  That way we're not serving bitter coffee.


Oooh, I love my Keurig, it was a freebie because the new fangled technology confused my mother.


----------



## perchie.girl

finally came up for air I am NOT going to try to catchup....   Just powered down the rest of this mornings coffee...and yep its 11 pm here
making mothersday presents...  Just finished.

deb


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all. Guess I'm the first one up again this morning so I've got coffee and hot water going.


----------



## Alaskan

Up?  Ha!

Not asleep yet.


----------



## Mother Hen

I went to bed around 9 something but couldn't get to sleep until 10:30 and was back up at 2:30am. I think I have a sleeping disorder seeing how there's plenty of times where I can go to bed and be sound asleep by 9pm and not get up until 5:30 the next morning then there's times where I won't fall asleep until between 10-midnight and be back up anywhere from 2:30 (like this morning)-5:30 and be up all day. Now don't get me wrong seeing how when I get up extra early those mornings that I'm up before it's daylight I take advantage of that extra time to have "me time".


----------



## chickadoodles

Happy Mothers Day to all the Mom's human and animal, chicken, cow, goat, dog, cat


----------



## Mother Hen

Thank you. Same to you if you're a mom but if not hope you still have a good day.


----------



## Mother Hen

BRB- got to refill my coffee cup.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Yes Indeed! Coffee and a nice sunny morning, it's already 66.5°F and going to a comfy low 80's this afternoon.
Thanks for the coffee M Hen, and I hope that All Mothers have a wonderful Mothers Day! 
Scott


----------



## Mother Hen

Coffees cold by now seeing how it was made at 2:30 this morning.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Mother Hen said:


> Coffees cold by now seeing how it was made at 2:30 this morning.


That's why we have a couple of Microwaves, it lets us heat up a cuppa at a time just as hot as needed/wanted.
Scott


----------



## Mtn Margie

Morning!  Thanks for the Happy Day wishes! Off to do the chores, but because it is my Day, I don't have to help move DS@'s stuff.  I get to show up at dinnertime!!!!!!  Poor DH, too bad it is not Father's Day.....


----------



## Mother Hen

I had to do the chores which isn't too bad all it consists of is letting the chickens out and giving the steers they're treat.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Tent folk, and thanks for the coffee.  There are mothers, and then there are 'mothers'.  Happy day to all of you.


----------



## Mother Hen

Happy mother's day to you too even if you're not a mom to a human. You could have pets and of course they can't say it in a way we would say it so someone needs to say it for them.


----------



## Sourland

Scottcaddy said:


> That's why we have a couple of Microwaves, it lets us heat up a cuppa at a time just as hot as needed/wanted.
> Scott



I've been tossing it out and brewing a new pot if it is really bitter.


----------



## Dpenning

Happy Mother's Day. I have three new quail babies this morning!


----------



## Mother Hen

Pics please


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sourland said:


> I've been tossing it out and brewing a new pot if it is really bitter.



Here, I just turn off the pot and let it cool after the brewing is all done, then just nuke a cuppa as needed, don't go bitter as anywhere near as quick.
Scott


----------



## Scottcaddy

Dpenning said:


> Happy Mother's Day. I have three new quail babies this morning!View attachment 33980



Will there be anymore?



Mother Hen said:


> Pics please


Yes, more pic's the better we like it!
Scott


----------



## Duluthralphie

Morning all..

May all Mothers here have a good day...

The WWD is extremely happy, we are a Guinea Fowl free household for the first time in 6 years...

I have to admit, I am not all that sad about it either...We do have a little Guinea left, But I will probably give the soup it is in to the dogs today. There is only  1/2 cup left...


----------



## Mother Hen

Okay, who blew the fuse or breaker for the coffee tent? Hopefully we have generators. If not, guess we have to start a fire in the pit and make coffee the old fashioned way.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Hope all the moms here in the café are having a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Dpenning said:


> Happy Mother's Day. I have three new quail babies this morning!View attachment 33980



What a wonderful Mother's Day event -- congrats on your new babies! 



Mother Hen said:


> Okay, who blew the fuse or breaker for the coffee tent? Hopefully we have generators. If not, guess we have to start a fire in the pit and make coffee the old fashioned way.



We could always hook up a bicycle/hamster wheel generator deal - and, given it is Mother's Day, I think it's only fitting the men folk take today's shifts.......


----------



## Mother Hen

I agree but I don't know if they will.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey gentlemen! Today is Mother's day so us women think we deserve a break so guys divide shifts between yourselves and spoil us. 
Ladies, who all agreed with that ( up above same post)?


----------



## Duluthralphie

jjjjj


Mother Hen said:


> Hey gentlemen! Today is Mother's day so us women think we deserve a break so guys divide shifts between yourselves and spoil us.
> Ladies, who all agreed with that ( up above same post)?




While on the surface this might seem like a  good idea. It is not.

It is much like a good hunting dog... It takes years to train them to hunt well.... BUT one day of spoiling them in the field and they may never hunt well again. 

So when I do not spoil the WWD on Mother's Day I am actually doing her a favor by not spoiling her. She would have a hard time performing her wifely duties, such as serving me coffee, Lunch, doing my dishes and laundry if I spoiled her today..

So it only because I love her so dearly, the way she is, I do not spoil her today. No matter how much I really wish I could....I just can't, it is not worth the risk...


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Duluthralphie said:


> jjjjj
> 
> 
> 
> While on the surface this might seem like a  good idea. It is not.
> 
> It is much like a good hunting dog... It takes years to train them to hunt well.... BUT one day of spoiling them in the field and they may never hunt well again.
> 
> So when I do not spoil the WWD on Mother's Day I am actually doing her a favor by not spoiling her. She would have a hard time performing her wifely duties, such as serving me coffee, Lunch, doing my dishes and laundry if I spoiled her today..
> 
> So it only because I love her so dearly, the way she is, I do not spoil her today. No matter how much I really wish I could....I just can't, it is not worth the risk...


What a lucky woman to have you being so concerned for her well being


----------



## Mother Hen

Duluthralphie said:


> jjjjj
> 
> 
> 
> While on the surface this might seem like a  good idea. It is not.
> 
> It is much like a good hunting dog... It takes years to train them to hunt well.... BUT one day of spoiling them in the field and they may never hunt well again.
> 
> So when I do not spoil the WWD on Mother's Day I am actually doing her a favor by not spoiling her. She would have a hard time performing her wifely duties, such as serving me coffee, Lunch, doing my dishes and laundry if I spoiled her today..
> 
> So it only because I love her so dearly, the way she is, I do not spoil her today. No matter how much I really wish I could....I just can't, it is not worth the risk...


Do you or don't you get spoiled on Father's day? If so, then you should show the same kind of consideration to her that she shows to you.


----------



## Bunnylady

I think I'm beginning to understand why Critter drove off earlier, leaving the push mower parked prominently near the back door.


----------



## Mother Hen

Typical male!!! Always trying to get out of doing their share of work yet taking the credit unless it's just my lazy male cousin that's like that.


----------



## Dpenning

Baby pics.


----------



## Mtn Margie

Rocky Mountain Goat Yoga with goats from Mountain Flower Goat Dairy at Vali Soul Sanctuary on Mother's Day, Sunday, May 14, 2017  (from the Daily Camera....  only in Boulder!)
http://mediacenter.dailycamera.com/...-mountain-goat-yoga-at-vali-soul-sanctuary/#3

I saw this and had to share.  It is BYH after all.....


----------



## Mother Hen

Dpenning said:


> View attachment 34071 View attachment 34072 View attachment 34073 Baby pics.


Very cute. I will be shot ( not literally only figuratively) but I don't carr- May I have one please? After all it is my birthday today and a birthday wish should always be granted.


----------



## Dpenning

Mother Hen said:


> Very cute. I will be shot ( not literally only figuratively) but I don't carr- May I have one please? After all it is my birthday today and a birthday wish should always be granted.


Take two or three, they're small!


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Mtn Margie said:


> Rocky Mountain Goat Yoga with goats from Mountain Flower Goat Dairy at Vali Soul Sanctuary on Mother's Day, Sunday, May 14, 2017  (from the Daily Camera....  only in Boulder!)
> http://mediacenter.dailycamera.com/...-mountain-goat-yoga-at-vali-soul-sanctuary/#3
> 
> I saw this and had to share.  It is BYH after all.....



Amazing what people will pay for,  isn't it?


----------



## Mother Hen

For my special after dinner treat tonight I was very very bad-mouth chocolate cake with chocolate frosting and on the side chocolate peanut butter ice cream drizzled with chocolate syrup plus both sprinkled with crushed chips a hoy cookies. It was very sinful but amazing at the same time. 
Yup, I need to go choc-alcoholic anonymous in order to control myself.


----------



## Lovechicks1293

Hey everyone 
WE moved the chicks out a couple days ago (we've been gone for two of the three days they were out there) and tonight when i put them in the coop, they will. not.stop.chirping. Are they scared? wanting to go back outside? they are all trying to go towards the door to outside...


----------



## Mother Hen

Maybe one got left out by accident and the others are trying to help it find it's way to the door.


----------



## Mother Hen

Nighttime chores done. Who's got the coffee or tea going? My time to relax before going to Dreamland.


----------



## Lovechicks1293

no no, they are all in there. they've quieted down since we've been gone (went to get ice cream) and some little buggers were actually roosting ON the chicken wire, protecting them from pecking at that darn window...lol


----------



## Mother Hen

Oh


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Lovechicks1293 said:


> no no, they are all in there. they've quieted down since we've been gone (went to get ice cream) and some little buggers were actually roosting ON the chicken wire, protecting them from pecking at that darn window...lol


They are in a new place. It takes a while for them to feel safe in a different home. They are peeping because they want to go back to what they are familiar with. They will adjust.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yup, I'm headed to my tent and calling it a night. Hopefully I'll get more sleep tonight unlike last night. I want all of you to "HAVE A GOOD NIGHT. SLEEP TIGHT AND WITH ANGELS ON YOUR PILLOW! DON'T FIGHT WITH THE BLANKETS TOO MUCH." (I say that instead of the popular and disgusting saying.)


----------



## Duluthralphie

I just moved another batch of Teens outside,  they are in the old guinea gulag. Even my house chick/ no idea why she hatched when she did/  got moved outside.  She has never lived in a cage or pen with more than 2 chicks so this is quite a shock to her..She seems to be doing fine, but I have lots of peeping tonight too. They seem to hate change as much as I do..


----------



## LisaB

Scottcaddy said:


> Yes Indeed! Coffee and a nice sunny morning, it's already 66.5°F and going to a comfy low 80's this afternoon.
> Thanks for the coffee M Hen, and I hope that All Mothers have a wonderful Mothers Day!
> Scott


That's what we had today. Nice day to do laundry and hang them on the lines. There were no tractors driving by to get them dusty either


----------



## perchie.girl

My mothers day present ....  My son cleaned up the kitchen from dinner with 0out me asking....


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Mother Hen said:


> Do you or don't you get spoiled on Father's day? If so, then you should show the same kind of consideration to her that she shows to you.



Mother Hen while I applaud your efforts with Ralphie.  You will get farther on a rock pile... here is your rubber hammer.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Mother Hen said:


> Nighttime chores done. Who's got the coffee or tea going? My time to relax before going to Dreamland.



I've always got a tea kettle ready to go -- pop over anytime.  I do have to warn you, though, I don't keep anything other than plain ol' tea on hand, so you may have to bring your own bag.......



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They are in a new place. It takes a while for them to feel safe in a different home. They are peeping because they want to go back to what they are familiar with. They will adjust.



X 2 -- they can be quite dramatic at times.



LisaB said:


> That's what we had today. Nice day to do laundry and hang them on the lines. There were no tractors driving by to get them dusty either



Sounds lovely - nothing better than fresh air scented linens.  We had an odd day here.  It was grey and overcast and then every time the sun actually came out and was shining it would rain.......had to give up on getting any painting on the coop done today.....



perchie.girl said:


> My mothers day present ....  My son cleaned up the kitchen from dinner with 0out me asking....



What a good boy! 



Bogtown Chick said:


> Mother Hen while I applaud your efforts with Ralphie.  You will get farther on a rock pile... here is your rubber hammer.



Truth!


----------



## Scottcaddy

It must be Monday Moaning here, I have 2 pots of the extra strong and 1pot of of the normal Coffee ready to go. Tea water is good to go also. Hope that everybody's Monday Morning goes better then mine so far.
Scott


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sorry it's taking so long. We hit even more bugs and issues.

We're really doing all we can to get things converted over and setup just right. My todo list is hundreds of rows in an excel file... and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel!

Hopefully tomorrow!

Just seen this from Nifty.

Scott


----------



## Alaskan

Tea water? ?



It's got to be 5 o'clock somewhere! !


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning! Yup, my old fanny just rolling out of bed. I know I'm late but I let the chickens out and got a pot of coffee going. Nope, didn't give steers their treat this morning, they get it every other day even though their spoiled butts think they have to have to it everyday


----------



## granny hatchet

http://209.222.104.187/  

@Sourland   Lets blow this joint !


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm going to refill my coffee cup, who else needs a refill?


----------



## chickadoodles

GOING HOME!!


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks, granny!


----------



## Bunnylady

Gonna be quiet around here again . . . think I'll go sit over there with the goats in the pasture and sip my coffee (if I can keep those pointy-headed problem children out of it!)


----------



## Scottcaddy

granny hatchet said:


> http://209.222.104.187/
> 
> @Sourland   Lets blow this joint !


That appears to go the new BYC!
The coffee is on in the Café thanks to Ol Grey Mare.
Scott


----------



## Mother Hen

See you all at BYC.


----------



## Mother Hen

I just went to BYC and it's still saying it's in read only status. Do I have to use the following


granny hatchet said:


> http://209.222.104.187/
> 
> @Sourland   Lets blow this joint !


 in order to get on the new site?


----------



## LisaB

Can't wait!


----------



## sunflour

Good Morning, 




Mother Hen said:


> I just went to BYC and it's still saying it's in read only status. Do I have to use the following
> in order to get on the new site?



Likely they will exchange the new site for the old with the same http? Once it's ready to use.


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm wondering who else has cats (or dogs) and goes to make their bed their pets jump right into the middle of the bed so you have to remove the animal (s) before finishing up?


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, folks. I'm going to go do some research now. I'll check in every so often though.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hope everyone is up for some cake and ice cream


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> I'm wondering who else has cats (or dogs) and goes to make their bed their pets jump right into the middle of the bed so you have to remove the animal (s) before finishing up?



Yep, a cat that tries to "help" make the bed   Judging by some of your posted cat pics - you love the gray tabbies too?



Mother Hen said:


> Hope everyone is up for some cake and ice cream



It looks lovely, but just coffee for me until I've been up for about 4 hours or so


----------



## sunflour

Gee, I had not noticed that if you type the key strokes you get the emoticon - that is so cool.


----------



## granny hatchet

Mother Hen said:


> I just went to BYC and it's still saying it's in read only status. Do I have to use the following
> in order to get on the new site?


thats what I used, I have been on and posting


----------



## Sourland

Hojmeward bound --------------


----------



## sunflour

granny hatchet said:


> thats what I used, I have been on and posting



I hadn't tried a post there, but think Nifty said anything posted after the transfer wouldn't be moved over - so we'll see if those posts disappear or not?


----------



## Mother Hen

Chocolate has caffeine in it also so it will give you an extra boost


----------



## Mother Hen

sunflour said:


> Yep, a cat that tries to "help" make the bed   Judging by some of your posted cat pics - you love the gray tabbies too? That I do but the younger one Tyge has an issue with females so attempting and trying to get him  to accept me is a little on the difficult side
> 
> 
> 
> It looks lovely, but just coffee for me until I've been up for about 4 hours or so


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> Chocolate has caffeine in it also so it will give you an extra boost



Well, guess I could have some chocolate cake


----------



## sunflour

Tyge not liking women surprises me.  All our females have liked DH better, but my boy, Buddy, loves me the most.  I thought it was a pattern of behavior, but looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Mother Hen said:


> I just went to BYC and it's still saying it's in read only status. Do I have to use the following
> in order to get on the new site?



Yes , I had to use the new addy.
Scott


----------



## Mother Hen

Midnight and Rigby love me. I'm just wondering if the reason Tyge doesn't like me is because during the winter he was wheezing so I used just a little warm water in a NEBULIZER and held it close. After a couple of doses (3-4 hours apart) he was breathing better.


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> Midnight and Rigby love me. I'm just wondering if the reason Tyge doesn't like me is because during the winter he was wheezing so I used just a little warm water in a NEBULIZER and held it close. After a couple of doses (3-4 hours apart) he was breathing better.



Could be he's still suspicious of that...start telling him someone else made you do it.


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, someone else did have me do it but that person never stayed in the room. Tyge would even fight me then and I tried to tell him it was to help him and not hurt him.


----------



## Sourland

Rental company is coming soon to take back the Tent.  I'm thinking of making this spot into a memorial garden.


----------



## Mother Hen

Are we going to put up a coffee cafe/tent on BYC?


----------



## Bunnylady

There already is one - the BYC Cafe.
http://209.222.104.187/threads/byc-café.948525/page-1673#post-18463075

Stop by, grab a cup and set a spell!


----------



## kdogg331

I'm confused, I thought the site wasnt up yet? And we'd have the same link?


----------



## Bogtown Chick

I'm thinking Nifty is still working on it.  Busier than a one-legged man in a butt kicking contest is my guess. 

I went to BYC and there is a read only yet.  I see some fine folks reading and checking it out...but it's the old format still(?) And my app on my phone gives the Error404 message yet...or whatever it is.  I wonder if a person will need to take off and reload the app...? 

At either rate I'm not sure if I missed out on a mushroom meet up with Ralphie & Ivie & Jerryse.  I think we are all too busy with spring though.  BYC problems....

Did all the ladies in the tent have a good mother's day?  We got the boat in the lake and the teenagers took me for a cruise.  Visited the Grandmas.  All good. Simple and good.


----------



## kdogg331

Ahh that makes sense and nifty just gave the link for the site.

http://209.222.104.187


----------



## kdogg331

Still not officially live yet tho


----------



## kdogg331

But we can use it


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Hojmeward bound --------------



Hojmeward, what is this Hojmeward of which you speak?


----------



## Alaskan

Crud poo.

I messed up on my password and am now locked out.


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, geez, Alaskan. Is there some way you could go back to the "old BYC" and retrieve/change it?

http://209.222.104.187/threads/how-do-i-reset-change-my-password.1173274/


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Crud poo.
> 
> I messed up on my password and am now locked out.



'Al', have you found your way home.  Bunnylady is my hero.  Hopefully she can lead you home.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> 'Al', have you found your way home.  Bunnylady is my hero.  Hopefully she can lead you home.


Nope... I am locked out....

It won't send me a new password either...


----------



## kdogg331

Have you messaged @Nifty ?


----------



## Bunnylady

kdogg331 said:


> Have you messaged @Nifty ?



My thought, too. This is what he said on the conversion thread:
"
"You can login to the new site at the link below. If you are unable to get it, do the following:

Try clearing your browser's cache
If you get a error about your password, try resetting it
If you still get stuck, send me a PM here with: Your username, your email address you used to signup on BYC, and the exact message you get when you try to login.
Ok... you ready!?!!?

http://209.222.104.187/


----------



## Alaskan

Yep.. I read the thread.... I have followed directions....

I have messaged nifty.


-sigh-


----------



## Scottcaddy

Alaskan said:


> Yep.. I read the thread.... I have followed directions....
> 
> I have messaged nifty.
> 
> 
> -sigh-


many 
Scott


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> Yep.. I read the thread.... I have followed directions....
> 
> I have messaged nifty.
> 
> 
> -sigh-



I hate it when it seems like the technology is fighting me. I can mess things up quite well on my own; no need to rub it in. I hope Nifty can get things sorted for you quickly.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> I hate it when it seems like the technology is fighting me. I can mess things up quite well on my own; no need to rub it in.
> 
> Did I just type that ?    'Al', it's sunny and warm back at home.  Hope to see you soon.
> 
> I set up a pop up camper with a generator, refrigerator and Keurig machine for those who have no place to get their coffee.  Please clean up after yourself.


----------



## Sourland

Okay, no one drank the coffee or ate the scones I baked so the camper, generator, Keurig and Sourland are headed home.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sorry, Sour. I was runnin' down rabbit trails.


----------



## Sourland

lady, is it hot down there in Wilmington ?  90 F and humid here - that's July weather.  Princess is in NYC and doesn't much care for hot and humid so I turned on the air conditioner.


----------



## Alaskan

You mean a fan?

Do you have a fan boy?


----------



## Bunnylady

High 80's and humid here. Our central AC is on fritz; DS and I have been setting up a couple of old window units to try to at least drop the humidity.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> You mean a fan?
> 
> Do you have a fan ?
> 
> Apparently many as 94 are 'following' me.  I tell them all - don't show unannounced for supper, and don't expect me to bail you out.


----------



## Alaskan

Bailing is fun.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Balling is fun.



For once, 'Al', I must agree with you.


----------



## Bunnylady

I dunno that I would exactly call bailing "fun," but it sure beats sinking.


----------



## Bunnylady

Well, no sign of the -dy Magician yet this morning. Good thing I stopped by the Krispy Kreme.


----------



## sunflour

Bunnylady said:


> Well, no sign of the -dy Magician yet this morning. Good thing I stopped by the Krispy Kreme.




Had to stop by for some KK's - I love those.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Well, no sign of the -dy Magician yet this morning. Good thing I stopped by the Krispy Kreme.


Bun WOman..... I have yet to have food.

DANG!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Are those things 2k calories EACH????


----------



## Bunnylady

Near enough!


----------



## Mother Hen

Good evening all. Hope everyone made it through their day good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! There's hot coffee, iced coffee and hot water for tea.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Mother Hen said:


> Morning all! There's hot coffee, iced coffee and hot water for tea.



Good Morning, Hen 
Thanks for the coffee, I hope that you have a good Friday! 
Scott


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> Morning all! There's hot coffee, iced coffee and hot water for tea.



Thank you, was hoping some KK donuts were still here



Alaskan said:


> Are those things 2k calories EACH????



Yes.


----------



## Mother Hen

I couldn't resist- sorry!


----------



## Bunnylady

Sorry. The Hot Light was on, and watching them making the doughnuts is just mesmerizing.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'll try to not eat them before others have some first but at least save me a chocolate one but not if there's a strawberry one next to it. I don't have anything against strawberries but strawberries have something against me.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Well, no sign of the -dy Magician yet this morning. Good thing I stopped by the Krispy Kreme.



'Moo'dy Magician is pretty close to the truth.  Field trial yesterday, then drove to Bowie Md last night, GD's high school graduation today, drove home (4.5 hrs because of traffic), to Philadelphia tomorrow for oldest GD's college graduation, field trial on Sunday - collapse on Monday.


----------



## Bunnylady

Take care of yourself, Sour, and drive safely.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sourland said:


> 'Moo'dy Magician is pretty close to the truth.  Field trial yesterday, then drove to Bowie Md last night, GD's high school graduation today, drove home (4.5 hrs because of traffic), to Philadelphia tomorrow for oldest GD's college graduation, field trial on Sunday - collapse on Monday.



 Take care Sir Sour, Take it easy, We need you back, safe and posting.
Scott


----------



## Alaskan

I liked to drive as a kid.....

Wow




So many years ago


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> 'Moo'dy Magician is pretty close to the truth.  Field trial yesterday, then drove to Bowie Md last night, GD's high school graduation today, drove home (4.5 hrs because of traffic), to Philadelphia tomorrow for oldest GD's college graduation, field trial on Sunday - collapse on Monday.



Hope all goes well - It tires me just to think about your weekend events.


----------



## Sourland

Daughter drove today.    One more day and then back to my hermitage.  Of course there's another field trial on Tuesday.


----------



## Alaskan

That much excitement. ..


----------



## Scottcaddy

Alaskan said:


> I liked to drive as a kid.....
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many years ago



If you were a 'farm kid' like I was a 'farm kid' you learned to drive something as soon as you could work the clutch and brake, most every machine had hand throttles back then ( thinking about it, all machines had hand throttles)
And it was not all that long ago. As I still remember it clearly.
Scott


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! There's hot coffee for all and no sweets. I personally think that rainbow is sweeter than anything. It was a beautiful sight to wake up to so I'm blessing it to all of you in the hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> Daughter drove today.    One more day and then back to my hermitage.  Of course there's another field trial on Tuesday.



Only one day and then busy again - you do have energy


----------



## Red the butcher

Scottcaddy said:


> If you were a 'farm kid' like I was a 'farm kid' you learned to drive something as soon as you could work the clutch and brake, most every machine had hand throttles back then ( thinking about it, all machines had hand throttles)
> And it was not all that long ago. As I still remember it clearly.
> Scott


Nothing as funny as the look on the city people's face when they passed the old dump truck and saw 10 year old me driving. Fallowing my dad we pulled into the gas station one looked at me then my dad and said "there is no way that kid has his license "! Dad say back"what are you nuts? Hes only 10. Who in their right mind would give a 10 year old a license? " then i hopped in the truck and fallowed my dad down the rd. City boy didn't know what to say.


----------



## Sourland

750 miles driven, 4 early mornings, 2 grandkids graduated, 2 field trials attended - all is well, but tomorrow we sleep.


----------



## Alaskan

I ---and family---- have to drive to Anchorage tomorrow.  

Eldest is graduating. 

Funny...



Ah never mind...

I typed it in, then realized the joke was lost in the typing.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Alaskan said:


> I ---and family---- have to drive to Anchorage tomorrow.
> 
> Eldest is graduating.
> 
> Funny...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah never mind...
> 
> I typed it in, then realized the joke was lost in the typing.



Can you drive to Anchorage from your house?
Will you be bringing back any livestock with you?
Hope that you have a good day!
Scott


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> I ---and family---- have to drive to Anchorage tomorrow.
> 
> Eldest is graduating.
> 
> Funny...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah never mind...
> 
> I typed it in, then realized the joke was lost in the typing.



Congratulations to the graduate.


----------



## chickadoodles

Congrats Al on your graduate!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks.

And 

This so sucks..... (getting house and animals ready to leave for 2 nights )


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all!
                 Hope everyone had a good night.
         Coffee done and water for tea is hot. In process of getting everything else set up.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Mother Hen said:


> Morning all!
> Hope everyone had a good night.
> Coffee done and water for tea is hot. In process of getting everything else set up.



You are doing good so far
Thanks for getting things going here!
Scott


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And
> 
> This so sucks..... (getting house and animals ready to leave for 2 nights )




What really sucks is going to a college graduation for your 21 year old grand daughter.  

Enjoy the moment, 'Al'.  Hope that everything was good when you got home.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Good Morning Everybody 
We will have a dry morning here, 1st one in 4 days.
Coffee and Tea are ready to go, Enjoy!
Scott


----------



## Sourland

Scottcaddy said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> We will have a dry morning here, 1st one in 4 days.
> Coffee and Tea are ready to go, Enjoy!
> Scott



Scott, good morning.  Yep, you sent all that rain North.  Supposed to rain all day here.


----------



## Bunnylady

We're drying out here, too. It's also quite breezy, which is a blessing, because it keeps the mosquitoes grounded!


----------



## sunflour

Hello Tent folks.


Scottcaddy said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> We will have a dry morning here, 1st one in 4 days.
> Coffee and Tea are ready to go, Enjoy!
> Scott



I know what you mean, rain is finally out of our forecast, but 10 am and only 62 and windy here.



Sourland said:


> Scott, good morning.  Yep, you sent all that rain North.  Supposed to rain all day here.



Well, with all your recent activities, you need a day to stay inside and rest


----------



## sunflour

Bunnylady said:


> We're drying out here, too. It's also quite breezy, which is a blessing, because it keeps the mosquitoes grounded!



Hi Bunny


----------



## Bunnylady

Hey, sunflour!


----------



## Sourland

Baseball this weekend starting on Friday night - weather predictions are good.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thought this story was awfully cute:

http://www.wect.com/story/35091347/unlikely-teammate-sparks-high-school-baseball-winning-streak


----------



## Sourland

Lucky rooster.


----------



## Sourland

Sourland said:


> Lucky rooster.



Pun intended.


----------



## Alaskan

Nothing was dead when I got home....such a wonder. 

The smallest set of chicks were somehow out of food and water...but not dead....so all fine.


----------



## Sourland

Good news.


----------



## Sourland

BYC is unable to recognize my email account?  It will come as no surprise to most that I operate off of the Princess's email account.  Since she is unwilling to change her email account (quite reasonably), I will be hanging here until/unless the same thing happens.  If I 'disappear' you'll understand why.  I'll be checking in at HOME periodically.  Please let all know that I am okay.


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, for cryin' out loud.

All I can say, Sour, is double-check that you are typing the email address correctly. If you are absolutely sure that you have that right, contact Nifty.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, for cryin' out loud.
> 
> All I can say, Sour, is double-check that you are typing the email address correctly. If you are absolutely sure that you have that right, contact Nifty.



Been there, done those.  I'll get a lot more done around here if I cut back on the chattering.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Been there, done those.  I'll get a lot more done around here if I cut back on the chattering.





What????   Cut back???? 

After the change I couldn't get on BYC...it was all kinds of screwy.

Not sure why it would barf you out now....


----------



## Sourland

Things on my account were being a bit wonky yesterday.  Little red X's were showing up on some of the threads, and suddenly on my 'wat

ched threads' list a multitude of threads from 2007 decided to show up.  They should not mess with technophobic technoilliterates.



Alaskan said:


> What????   Cut back????
> 
> After the change I couldn't get on BYC...it was all kinds of screwy.
> 
> Not sure why it would barf you out now....



There have been times; however,


----------



## Sourland

Baseball update:  boys won their Friday game 4 to 1.  Got beat their first game today 2 to nothing - a well played game on the part of both teams.  Second game today was not so much fun.  They defeated their opponents 14 to nothing - game was called after 4 innings.  Another game tomorrow, and then perhaps the semi finals on Monday depending upon how they and the other 15 teams do.  It was a beautiful day for baseball.  Thankfully since BYC is still denying me access.


----------



## Bunnylady

A skunking isn't any fun to watch, is it? Glad they spared the kids further humiliation by calling it short.

Sour, I'm just grasping at straws here - don't suppose that email account has a bunch of extraneous junk emails cluttering it up that could be dumped, does it? I like to go through mine and give it a good ol' clearing out every so often; it just seems to work better that way.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> BYC is unable to recognize my email account?  It will come as no surprise to most that I operate off of the Princess's email account.  Since she is unwilling to change her email account (quite reasonably), I will be hanging here until/unless the same thing happens.  If I 'disappear' you'll understand why.  I'll be checking in at HOME periodically.  Please let all know that I am okay.



That is so weird.  I use DH's email = same situation.  Had no problem getting back in.
Please don't give up ....BYC will not survive without the Sourland .

Makes me wonder how many folks are "stranded" with the same situation?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Sourland said:


> BYC is unable to recognize my email account?  It will come as no surprise to most that I operate off of the Princess's email account.  Since she is unwilling to change her email account (quite reasonably), I will be hanging here until/unless the same thing happens.  If I 'disappear' you'll understand why.  I'll be checking in at HOME periodically.  Please let all know that I am okay.


You have been exiled??? Hope they get it straightened out. If it can happen to you, we all are at risk of being tossed off the chicken ranch.


----------



## sunflour

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> You have been exiled??? Hope they get it straightened out. If it can happen to you, we all are at risk of being tossed off the chicken ranch.


And if that happens, we'll just congregate here with Sourland.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

sunflour said:


> And if that happens, we'll just congregate here with Sourland.


This is a nice quite place in the country.


----------



## sunflour

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> This is a nice quite place in the country.



I like the "serenity" here.


----------



## Sourland

sunflour said:


> I like the "serenity" here.



We'll work on changing that.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I can hear the crickets, oops that's frogs, and it's coming from outside my window.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all.  There's pics of my 2 roosters. The first pic is Roo-Roo, 2nd pic is of the Easter egger (haven't thought of a name yet.) Maybe my fellow coffee cafe members will help me.


----------



## sunflour

Good Morning.
@Mother Hen  - your roos are lovely - how old are they?
For the EE - how about Eddy - Ed-E, or Spot.


----------



## sunflour

@Sourland  - I reported your not being able to get on BYC, since your name doesn't come up when "tagged" this am, guess you still are locked out of the coop?  But you have been posting up thru yesterday evening? 
Have you tried signing in with your user name and not by email ( one of the tech members suggested that).


----------



## Mother Hen

The roosters are right around 13 weeks old. I was thinking of something that could go or sound good with Roo-Roo seeing how they may be different breeds but they are very close. In my older flock I have a RIR rooster, his name of course is Mr. Rooster. Isn't he handsome also? He's 3 years old.￼


----------



## Bunnylady

Sour can sign in, he just isn't allowed to post. He gets a notice that says that the forum can't contact him through his email, so what he's allowed to do is restricted. It suggests a different (valid) email . . . but that one_ is _valid.


----------



## sunflour

Mother Hen said:


> The roosters are right around 13 weeks old. I was thinking of something that could go or sound good with Roo-Roo seeing how they may be different breeds but they are very close. In my older flock I have a RIR rooster, his name of course is Mr. Rooster. Isn't he handsome also? He's 3 years old.￼


Mr Rooster is indeed a handsome fellow. .

Ok, for the EE - Rosco - or do you want to rhyme with Roo-Roo -That will be a challenge, the only thing I can think of that rhymes would not be a nice name 



Bunnylady said:


> Sour can sign in, he just isn't allowed to post. He gets a notice that says that the forum can't contact him through his email, so what he's allowed to do is restricted. It suggests a different (valid) email . . . but that one_ is _valid.



Thanks, I'll quote this in that report.  Nifty replied Sour had been on site yesterday - but I found his profile page and no activity yesterday.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Sour can sign in, he just isn't allowed to post. He gets a notice that says that the forum can't contact him through his email, so what he's allowed to do is restricted. It suggests a different (valid) email . . . but that one_ is _valid.




What bunny said.  Apparently  present email works for everyone except BYC.  I can log on and even PM - just no posting. I'll continue being that kid looking through the fence at my friends playing.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> What bunny said.  Apparently  present email works for everyone except BYC.  I can log on and even PM - just no posting. I'll continue being that kid looking through the fence at my friends playing.


Several folks are looking at the issue - it looks like you were able to post thru Friday (if not someone else was using your sign in) - 
If you can log in and check your profile, make sure you don't have 2 step verification checked...

*** At the bottom right on that screen**


----------



## Sourland

Last posted Friday night at 10:26 with no problem.  Another odd thing that happened is that I was 'ignoring' drumstickdiva - never happened on my part.  On my profile page I can not locate the screen that you are showing ?


----------



## Bunnylady

What sunflour posted is a little window that pops up when you hover (but don't click) with the mouse on the tab that says "account."


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> Last posted Friday night at 10:26 with no problem.  Another odd thing that happened is that I was 'ignoring' drumstickdiva - never happened on my part.  On my profile page I can not locate the screen that you are showing ?


Kinda makes me wonder if another similar name is crossing over ?  there are sour, sour...something else?

go to the upper banner area, look to the right, "hover" or click on your account and the above shows up, here's where you start:


----------



## sunflour

Bunnylady said:


> What sunflour posted is a little window that pops up when you hover (but don't click) with the mouse on the tab that says "account."


Hover works for me, Blooie has commented the Hover doesn't work for her (on mobile) - so if hover doesn't work Sourland, then try the click.


----------



## Mother Hen

Ever since BYC came back online, once I signed in I marked it as stay signed in. Could it be just whatever internet provider they are using that is causing the issue? I'm on Frontier and no issues unless the mobile device I'm using ends up dying because the battery runs out of charge then I switch over to my tablet.


----------



## Sourland

Got there - initially was 'blocked', but worked around that.  Two step verification is not selected.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> Got there - initially was 'blocked', but worked around that.  Two step verification is not selected.



So can you post?

BTW - I am now a follower


----------



## Sourland

It's a beautiful but cool day here.  Princess is taking me to breakfast - she's paying - makes those Cracker Barrel pancakes taste even better.  Then to a baseball game at 2:15.  Team has 2 wins and one loss.  One team has two wins (playing 2 games today both of which they should win), and 3 others have 2 wins and a loss (playing 1 game today).  On a ranking of runs scored against and runs scored by, GS's team is presently ranked second in the tournament.  There's a strong possibility they will make the semi finals on Monday.  They should be able to beat the next team, and two of the 2/1 teams are playing one another - confusing, I know.


----------



## sunflour

Eat some pancakes for me .... Grandma's pancake breakfast is my favorite, but wouldn't eat it all with having to be at the games today..

Good luck to the team.


----------



## Sourland

sunflour said:


> So can you post?
> 
> BTW - I am now a follower




Nope on the posting.  Logged out and logged back in to get hit with the big red X that started showing up on Friday.    Another 'Sour' ?  Only if there is another Prince or Princess to keep them in check.  Unchained, those of my ilk tend to run amok.


----------



## Sourland

I wonder - under the new format The Princess's email was going nuts with notifications from BYH and BYC; therefore, on all 'watched threads' I have been clicking on the 'no email notification' option.  That shouldn't be putting the screws to me, should it ?


----------



## Bunnylady

I wouldn't think so. I don't want my inbox cluttered up with notifications either, and neither forum has had an issue with me. (well . . . . you know what I mean)

I did it on the "preferences" page of my profile, though.


----------



## Sourland

After the fact, I have done it on my 'preferences' page.  I tried to register as a new viewer 'ThePrincess', but their evil program recognized the email address and refused to accept 'her'.  I was already planning some bad stuff for 'her' to say to Chaos and CTKen.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> After the fact, I have done it on my 'preferences' page.  I tried to register as a new viewer 'ThePrincess', but their evil program recognized the email address and refused to accept 'her'.  I was already planning some bad stuff for 'her' to say to Chaos and CTKen.


Ahh Hahh - someone posted that she had been active in conversations - Is she a member of BYC?  If so, maybe they are blocking the same email for you??

Nifty sends this message to you in:

"So, I'd suggest Sourland do two things:

Whilelist the email support@backyardchickens.com
Check all spam folders for emails from support@backyardchickens.com . Usually you can search for emails specifically in the spam box. In Gmail the search is: "in:spam support@backyardchickens.com" "
See PM.


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> I wonder - under the new format The Princess's email was going nuts with notifications from BYH and BYC; therefore, on all 'watched threads' I have been clicking on the 'no email notification' option.  That shouldn't be putting the screws to me, should it ?


Nope that should not cause it.
And it's interesting, if you've been getting emails then the info on the White List isn't the answer.


----------



## Sourland

No BYC emails going to spam folder - checked that yesterday.  On a positive note, GS pitched and the team won 9 to 1.  Right now they are the number one seed with two wins and one loss, but there is another team with 2 wins that has two games to go.  Also several teams have two wins and one loss.  GS's team has scored 27 runs and only had 4 scored against them.  Looks as if they should make the semi finals tomorrow.


----------



## Bunnylady

Way to go, grandson of Sour and GS's team!

If BYC isn't on the email account address book, putting it there could fix the problem. I remember a few years ago, my father opened a new email account with a provider that had some really aggressive anti-spam measures in place. He sent me an email, I tried to send one back, and it bounced. I got to tell him, "Um, Dad? Your email account just told me I'm 'persona non grata.' Is there something I should know?"

 He forgot to directly add me to the contacts list/address book; simply sending an email to someone wasn't enough.


----------



## Sourland

Just got done checking, and support@backyardchickens.com is on the contact list.  Once again the screw up goes back to them.  How can an email be fine for 7 years and then over night go 'not fine'?


----------



## goatgurl

so sorry that you are stuck in the hotel California.  for your sake I hope they get you fixed up soon but its ok if you want to visit here too.  we'd love to have you join the conversations.  and big congrats to gs and his team.


----------



## Sourland

goatgurl said:


> so sorry that you are stuck in the hotel California.  for your sake I hope they get you fixed up soon but its ok if you want to visit here too.  we'd love to have you join the conversations.  and big congrats to gs and his team.



That's it !  It's Hotel California, and I can never leave.  I'm not certain that BYH is ready for me on a full time basis.  I am trying to behave, but ----------------------------------------------------


----------



## goatgurl

pray tell why should you behave, none of us do.  as long as you're not mean and nasty to folks we'd be tickled for you to stay.  obviously you have chickens but any other kind of critters?  I've got a mixed flock of hens, rir's, barred rocks, dark Cornish, ee's and a couple of marans,  a few Muscovy ducks (does 15-20 count as a few?), milk goats, hair sheep and one lone pig.  2 maremma lgd's, an English shepherd and a 15 pound mutt puppy who is the boss of them all.  stick around as long as you want to or come visit when you finally get to go back home.


----------



## Alaskan

A "few" is technically 3......unless you are talking "livestock math", then it =30.


----------



## Sourland

Stopped by to brew a pot of coffee and set up the hot water for tea.  Have a good Memorial Day.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks. Here's some muffins for everyone to share


Cranberry Almond with Cream Cheese center plus Blueberry muffins. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', y'all!

@Mother Hen those muffins look

Hope everybody has a great (and safe!) Memorial Day!


----------



## Sourland

I'll pass on the 'cream cheese centers' , but the blueberry muffins look great.  Thanks.


----------



## sunflour

So, what am I doing for Memorial Day???   

Buying a new clothes dryer. Geez, I cannot believe mine broke yesterday
After all it's only about 22 years old

Thanks for sharing the coffee and OMG those muffins


----------



## Sourland

One thing you can count on - the new dryer won't last as long as your old one did.  GS's team goes directly to the finals at 4:30.  We may go and watch the 2:15 semi finals to scope out the competition.  I'm going to try to put out a pot here every day.  Heck, they provided me a place went I was inadvertently put into exile.


----------



## Alaskan

That makes me perpetually ram my head against the wall.

I think these modern appliances last 5 years IF you are very careful AND lucky!


----------



## sunflour

Alaskan said:


> That makes me perpetually ram my head against the wall.
> 
> I think these modern appliances last 5 years IF you are very careful AND lucky!



I know - things now are made to expire quickly so you have to keep replacing them.  And they use thin metal, plastic parts (where steel are really needed).  IMO not just to cut cost of manufacturing, but lower shipping weight from China


----------



## Sourland

Sunflour, did you brew the coffee ?  I see that it is ready, thanks.  "Thin metal" !  Just had a dishwasher 'burn' a hole through the bottom causing a leak which filtered through the floorboards into the cellar.  I asked how that happened ?  Reply, "I have absolutely no idea."


----------



## greybeard

Sourland said:


> Just had a dishwasher 'burn' a hole through the bottom causing a leak which filtered through the floorboards into the cellar.  I asked how that happened ?  Reply, "I have absolutely no idea."


A problem that happens more often than you may think. Almost always caused by the heating element getting knocked out of it's support  brackets or getting so hot that it sags down and touches or gets too close to the plastic bottom. Whirlpool dishwashers are infamous for it, but happens with other dishwashers as well.
The bottom of the DW tub will usually discolor before a hole actually forms, so it's something to watch for. Not always a defect either..All elements of this type, over time, will begin to sag because of the constant heat/cool--expansion/contraction cycle the metal goes thru and at the most inopportune time, the element inside the tube will develop high resistance and a hot spot.


----------



## Sourland

greybeard, I have found indeed that over time many elements tend to sag.


----------



## Alaskan

I replace my dishwasher. ..maybe every 4 years.... blasted things do NOT last.

I have been told the problem is that they are not designed to be run 3 times a day.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> I replace my dishwasher. ..maybe every 4 years.... blasted things do NOT last.
> 
> I have been told the problem is that they are not designed to be run 3 times a day.



When I was a teenager, people would say something to my mother like, "what, no dishwasher?" and she would look rather pointedly at me and say, "oh, I have one." 

Eventually, this model went to work somewhere else . . . .


----------



## greybeard

Sourland said:


> greybeard, I have found indeed that over time many elements tend to sag.


As my mind is now transported to a world where metallurgy and Ohm's Law no longer reigns supreme, the 'resistance and hot spots" part remains more than ever.........valid. !!! BTDT


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on.  It's a bit chilly in the lean to, so bundle up or snuggle up if that works better.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sourland said:


> Coffee is on.  It's a bit chilly in the lean to, so bundle up or snuggle up if that works better.



Is it dry?
Thanks for the coffee.
Scott


----------



## Sourland

Sunshine, Scott, we finally have sunshine.


----------



## Alaskan

Dude!

We have sunshine too!!!!

Yesterday and today!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on.  Slightly stale, but still edible, donuts on the counter.


----------



## Alaskan

I would love a donut!


----------



## lcertuche

Hot as all get out here and cloudy to boot. I'm going to have to relax and have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Sourland

Hi, Linda, help yourself.


----------



## lcertuche

Thanks, I will.


----------



## Bunnylady

BB2K and I just got back from watching her school's Theater IV class performance. They put on a dinner theater fund raiser only about a month ago, so they only had about 4 weeks to pull this thing together. To quote Larry the Cucumber, "I laughed, I cried; it moved me, Bob." No seriously, the kids were really impressive. Most of them are seniors, so it was a sort of bittersweet event for them and their teacher, too. 

I don't know if it was all the scented soaps, etc of all the folks around me or what, but I came out with a screaming headache. Lousy, 'cause like I said, the kids were really good. Did a diva when I got home - hit the ice cream. Now I'm hitting the hay.


----------



## Alaskan

What are they doing still in school?  Sheesh...summer vacation is here.


We were scorching today...got up to 66 in town!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning everyone! Hope you all had a good Memorial Day ( yes, I know it was a few days ago).
  Coffee done and water for tea is hot. 
 PT appointment this morning- always makes my shoulder feel better!!!!
  It's the weekend. Hope the weather is good!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady

Ahhhh, coffee. Thanks, Mother Hen. 

Alaskan, this was more or less Theater IV's final exam. The kids have just a couple more days of finals, then they are out for the summer. How did that happen, anyway? Seems like just yesterday, it was Easter.


----------



## Sourland

I thought that just yesterday seems like it was Christmas.  Oh yeah, time flies by more rapidly for me.    Is BB2K a senior ?

Thanks for getting things going this morning, Mother Hen.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Is BB2K a senior ?



No, we've got a bit of schoolin' yet to go with her. She took Theater II this past semester, which was her introduction to this school's drama program. She is loving it! The kids are very supportive of each other; the instructor has some of the older ones working as assistants with the younger classes. When one class has a performance, the others show up to cheer them on. For the higher-level Theater classes, the kids have to audition; BB2K got accepted into Theater III for next year.


----------



## Alaskan

When does school let out???


Up here seniors were done May 1, everyone else May 15.  By done, those were the final grades due dates...so school was done a little earlier.

But maybe we get out early due to fishing and such.


----------



## lcertuche

My son was out of school a whole week on summer vacation when he broke his leg. It is a punishment for us all at this point. The pain is much better but pent up energy is taking over his temper. Time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mother Hen

Oops, I guess I didn't refresh the coffee pot-hopefully someone else was able to.
 I've had a long, boring yet relaxation day so I'm sipping on a Smirnoff Ice.


----------



## Alaskan

lcertuche said:


> My son was out of school a whole week on summer vacation when he broke his leg. It is a punishment for us all at this point. The pain is much better but pent up energy is taking over his temper. Time for another cup of coffee.



Nothing worse than a little boy that can't get exercise. 

Close to my parents,  a neighbor kid tried to poke his eye out...I think he was 6.  Doc told his parents to just keep him still for a week.

I asked what drugs they had been given to make that happen.....


----------



## Sourland

Restraints and a padded room was on the prescription.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on - hot and fresh.  Can somebody please pick up some carbohydrates ?


----------



## Bunnylady

I've got some bananas that need to get turned into banana bread - will that do?


----------



## Sourland

Banana bread, no nuts, absolutely.


----------



## Alaskan

Sour, Sour, Sour.. ....

Nuts are good.

Cream cheese is good.

Banana bread is SUPPOSED to have LOTS of nuts.  Would probably be good with cream cheese.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Alaskan said:


> Sour, Sour, Sour.. ....
> 
> Nuts are good.
> 
> Cream cheese is good.
> 
> Banana bread is SUPPOSED to have LOTS of nuts.  Would probably be good with cream cheese.


Nuts go nowhere near banana bread.

Nuts belong in the nut house.


----------



## Bunnylady

I think there are enough nuts around here already.


----------



## Sourland

Well said, Turtle Rock.  And as far as cream cheese on anything, , but you knew that didn't you, 'Al'.  Coffee is hot and NY bagels are on the counter.  The raisin cinnamon ones are my favorite.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> I think there are enough nuts around here already.


True, true. But that's no reason to ruin banana bread that way.



Sourland said:


> Well said, Turtle Rock.  And as far as cream cheese on anything, , but you knew that didn't you, 'Al'.  Coffee is hot and NY bagels are on the counter.  The raisin cinnamon ones are my favorite.


Mmmm, coffee. Thanks.


----------



## lcertuche

Bagels and cream cheese and hot coffee. I'm there!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on.  I left some blueberry pound cake that we bought at the craft fair.


----------



## Baymule

Drinking my coffee now! Checked the incubator first thing-got 5 more EE chicks! 12 hatched out yesterday! This is my second hatching. I went to BYC to study incubators and found a LOOOONG thread about Incuview incubators. I was VERY impressed by the level of customer service and ordered one. I am collecting Muscovy eggs now!


----------



## Scottcaddy

Sourland said:


> Coffee is on.  I left some blueberry pound cake that we bought at the craft fair.



Blueberry Pound cake  
Scott


----------



## Alaskan

Dang!!!  I want blueberry pound cake too.


----------



## Sourland

It was really good.  I should have bought a whole cake instead of just a half.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> It was really good.  I should have bought a whole cake instead of just a half.


You did. I just ate half before you noticed.


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> You did. I just ate half before you noticed.



That'll be $ 6 please.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> That'll be $ 6 please.


Do you accept Canuck bucks?


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Do you accept Canuck bucks?



That'll be $ 9.27, please.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> That'll be $ 9.27, please.


Does a dozen nails and a string of bailing twine count as money? It's that or monopoly... I'm broke.


----------



## Sourland

I believe in bartering.  Coffee is on.


----------



## lcertuche




----------



## Alaskan

I will trade you some coffee for some gold  (I give you coffee.....you give me gold)


----------



## lcertuche

It's funny now but wait until early a.m. and I probably would!


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> I will trade you some coffee for some gold  (I give you coffee.....you give me gold)



How much gold for how much coffee.  I panned for gold when in Alaska and have some saved for a rainy day.


----------



## Sourland

Fresh pot of coffee is prepared along with 'nutless' banana bread.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> Fresh pot of coffee is prepared along with 'nutless' banana bread.


Delicious, thank you.


----------



## Alaskan

To being nutless


----------



## Baymule

It is blueberry picking time!! There is a great pick your own place 20 miles from us--we need to get going!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is ready - waiting on blueberry muffins, Baymule.


----------



## Bunnylady

My blueberry you-pick is about 15 feet from my back door. Pickin's are a little thin this year - we had a frost that thinned the crop a little.


----------



## Alaskan

Why in tarnation would you sit ON the blueberry muffin!!!??!!



No way will I eat it now that you squashed it!


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Why in tarnation would you sit ON the blueberry muffin!!!??!!
> 
> 
> 
> No way will I eat it now that you squashed it!




'Al', I believe you just answered your own question.


----------



## Alaskan

You actually eat "bottom" food???


----------



## Mother Hen

Excuse me, I don't want to interrupt the flow of the conversation but 'Al' if you eat ham then you eat bottom food.
I also noticed that Baymule mentioned the 5 EE hatchlings so I just wanted to sneak a pic in if Boo- my EE who not for sure if it's a rooster or a hen?  Isn't it handsome or beautiful?


 Any assistance provided would be greatly appreciated.
  The Blueberry pound cake was delicious!!!!! Thank you so much. Leave the nuts out of banana bread, please.


----------



## Bunnylady

The rusty color coming in on the wings makes me think roo.


----------



## Sourland

Boo is a cockerel.


----------



## Baymule

My EE roo is that same color. I hope your roo is nicer than mine.

I haven't gone blueberry picking yet-got is got some out of the freezer and made blueberry buckle. Ya'll enjoy!


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Baymule.  I put it on the counter for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sourland

Freshly brewed coffee and blueberry buckle courtesy of Baymule -


----------



## Alaskan

Since you left it on the counter, I picked it up and took it to bed with me.  It made an excellent pillow...but dang is it hard to lick it off of my face.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Sourland

'Al' has problems.  Don't encourage them.


----------



## Alaskan

Do problems taste good?


Are they crunchy?


Are they warm?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Alaskan said:


> Since you left it on the counter, I picked it up and took it to bed with me.  It made an excellent pillow...but dang is it hard to lick it off of my face.


You mean you don't have a tongue like a giraffe?


----------



## Alaskan

Nope... sad.

Think of the things that I could lick if I did.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Nope... sad.
> 
> Think of the things that I could lick if I did.



Umm, no thanks.  Might help you locate those lost parts.


----------



## Bunnylady

I can't get the image out of my head of a tongue going in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Alaskan

But the most tasty stuff is in the middle


----------



## Sourland

'Al' left this place a mess last night.  I've cleaned up, and brewed a fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## Baymule

Since someone who will not be named (but you know who you are) ate all the blueberry buckle, I made ginger zucchini bread. Fresh butter, knife and plates are to the left.


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> Since someone who will not be named (but you know who you are) ate all the blueberry buckle, I made ginger zucchini bread. Fresh butter, knife and plates are to the left.



Thanks, I'll have some before it's turned into a 'pillow'.  'Al' was on a roll yesterday.  I'm betting the Spouse was away and 'Al' was free to play.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, spouse and I are taking turns galavanting this summer.


Spoooooo much ..... uh.... never mind.


----------



## Alaskan

Is it bad if I lick the stick of butter?


----------



## Sourland

it's unusual behavior, but not unexpected - go ahead and lick the butter.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Alaskan

I tried to only lick......

But now that I returned the butter to the plate.....

I notice teeth marks....


----------



## lcertuche

I'll bring strawberry preserves.


----------



## Alaskan

Glad you showed up!  I am afraid that the teeth marks in the butter scared the rest away.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on.  The Princess picked up a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts on the way home from the casino.


----------



## Sourland

Don't like Krispy Kremes, eh?  Okay, I just ate the last one.


----------



## lcertuche

Oh heck, I wanted a Krispy Kreme!


----------



## Bunnylady

How about banana pudding?  Or, if I survive berry picking (the deerflies are horrendous right now) I might make a blueberry cheesecake later.


----------



## Sourland

Banana pudding is good.  Sorry, Linda, I have no will power when it comes to Krispy Kremes - I ate 9 of the dozen.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry I missed the party this morning. I gulped down my coffee and headed outside. We slaughtered hog #2 and he is on ice. Tomorrow the processing party starts at 1:00 PM, we'll have lots of sweet tea. Y'all come, ya' heah?


----------



## Alaskan

Ice, ice sounds good.


----------



## Sourland

lady, how did that cheesecake turn out ?    Can I have my blueberries as a side, please ?


----------



## Hillaire

I'll take a iced coffee with some Dayquil please... this weather increase with rapid decreases the last couple weeks has thrown my immune system off and now am fighting a cold


----------



## Hillaire

I'm a sissy when I get sick... I have a touch of the man flu lol


----------



## Sourland

Iced coffee ?  Sacrilege I say !


----------



## Hillaire

Never have been a fan of hot beverages... I like my liquids ice cold


----------



## Alaskan

Ice cold liquids are only acceptable when the outside temp is over 90.


----------



## lcertuche

Bay brings the ribs and I'll make good old fashioned sweet tea like every good southern girl knows how to make.


----------



## Alaskan

Is it too early for fresh corn?  Sure would be nice with the BBQ


----------



## lcertuche

Boy howdy, now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Baymule

BBQ and corn on the cob for breakfast!! MMMMM.......


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> BBQ and corn on the cob for breakfast!! MMMMM.......


Uh.....





Nope


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is ready.  Help yourselves.


----------



## Hillaire

you should see my desk at work right now lol vitamin water, water, warm ginger ale, tissues emergenC lol everyone is dropping of things to my desk trying to make me feel better... cuz if I don't feel good they get to hear me whine lol


----------



## Baymule

Drinking coffee, watching it rain......


----------



## Sourland

Drinking coffee, waiting for the rain to start..............


----------



## Hillaire

I'm waiting on the rain to start also... we have flash flood warnings until tomorrow morning


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> Is it too early for fresh corn?  Sure would be nice with the BBQ



Oh, no, it's in. BB2K and I picked up some Silver Queen at our favorite farm stand just a couple of days ago.

Expecting splash and dash showers here - had a sprinkle early this morning, but most of the activity is offshore right now.


----------



## Hillaire

hopefully everyone is having a great Monday!! It's my Thursday and can't wait for it to be 3:30 tomorrow afternoon.  starting to feel a little better but could use a little more rest/sleep


----------



## lcertuche

This is a good excuse to go to bed and sleep, sleep, sleep...to bad it's only your Thursday.


----------



## Hillaire

yeah I will be trying to head into bed by 8 tonight to wake up at 5 for work... shouldn't be a problem we are getting pummeled by rain at the moment.


----------



## Baymule

The rain stopped and we went out to slaughter hog #3 in a week. Spot is on ice! now comes the processing, but that's easier than hanging a 300+ pound hog and doing the skin/gut/quarter and pack in ice chests. Very tired right now, don't want coffee, I hit the wine.


----------



## Sourland

That's a lotta hog.  Going to process tomorrow ?


----------



## Baymule

Sourland said:


> That's a lotta hog.  Going to process tomorrow ?


Going to make pan and stuffed sausage for a neighbor-we processed his hog yesterday. Here in the South, "hanging" meat always means getting up close and cozy with an ice chest-even in the middle of winter.  So, ol' Spot will be just fine for a day or two. I'll bag up the bacon tomorrow, put in the frige for curing and then we'll smoke it.


----------



## Alaskan

Sausage


----------



## Mother Hen

Sorry everyone for not being on in a while - the internet here at my Uncle's house decided to go down for a few days. I know I wasn't missed by anyone. Lol!!!! I did miss you all though.
 Last year, I also had a pig I called Spot who got turned into ham, sausage, bacon. He was and still is very yummy!!!!
 On Mon ( June 19th) I had to prep for a surgical procedure I had done yesterday which everything turned out good okay better than good it is excellent! No more surgical procedures for me for five years


----------



## Sourland

Have a coffee, MH, and good news on the 'excellent' news.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thank you! 
      Yup, I'm having coffee. Yesterday when I woke up from having the procedure I begged them to mainline me coffee seeing how I still had the IV in. I never realized how dependent on coffee I am until I had to go a full day without it. I'm just glad I don't have to go without it again anytime soon.


----------



## lcertuche

Great news Mother Hen! I'm going to celebrate with you by having a cup of coffee before the Wildbunch wakes up this morning.


----------



## Mother Hen

Okay but I need to refresh my cup first.
 I don't have any children but I do also have wildbunch (3 inside 4 legged animals - cats!!!!) who decided to wake me up at 4:30 and wouldn't let me get to bed last night until around 11:30.


----------



## lcertuche

Those ornery Wildbunches!


----------



## Mother Hen

There goes me being able to enjoy this cup seeing how I know have an outside four legged animal (cat-Sparta) who is demanding attention! When is  break time again?


----------



## Bunnylady

Mother Hen said:


> There goes me being able to enjoy this cup seeing how I know have an outside four legged animal (cat-Sparta) who is demanding attention! When is  break time again?



You have a cat named Sparta? Wow. Can you believe it's been 10 years since 'the mean kitty song' went viral?





Anybody up for sweetness overload?


----------



## Mother Hen

Yup, I do have a cat named Sparta. I didn't name him though.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is hot, and water is on for tea.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'll grab my coffee to go seeing how I'm on my out the door to go PT appointment.


----------



## promiseacres

Sourland said:


> Coffee is hot, and water is on for tea.


Thanks....  need to go do chores but coffee is hitting the spot and keeping me in just yet.


----------



## Alaskan

I am now in Texas...the land of tea.

Being in back woods/nowhere Texas I feel like an outlander when I ask for coffee for lunch...they all look at me sweetly, and then say they will start up a pot...  -sigh-


So I finally caved, and decided to ask for tea...and asked for sweet tea!!!

 

Monzetumas revenge I tell ya!!!!!!!!!

Runs for two days!!!

What do they PUT in that sweet tea?!?!?!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Alaskan said:


> I am now in Texas...the land of tea.
> 
> Being in back woods/nowhere Texas I feel like an outlander when I ask for coffee for lunch...they all look at me sweetly, and then say they will start up a pot...  -sigh-
> 
> 
> So I finally caved, and decided to ask for tea...and asked for sweet tea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Monzetumas revenge I tell ya!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Runs for two days!!!
> 
> What do they PUT in that sweet tea?!?!?!


I don't want to know. Them be crazy down there....

Up here, we drink our tea hot like real people. And without the 2 kilogrammes of sugar.


----------



## Alaskan

My body loves sugar...they must have used some toxic fake stuff to sweeten it.... just sayin'


Now though, the runs are a thing of the past.  Hurrah.


Now......I get to sleep on a flea infested couch...hurrah....I guess.

I am looking at the wood floor.....probably has fewer fleas....but would I be able to stand up in the morning? ??


----------



## Sourland

'Al', over run with beasties.  Come on over.  I'll flea spray you as I have every mobile and immobile object within reach.  Fleas !


----------



## Hillaire

drinking iced coffee this morning just have to make it through today and then 2 more days off picking up the goats tomorrow


----------



## Alaskan

What kind of goats?  Do they have fleas?


----------



## Hillaire

getting a Oberhasli doeling and a Oberhasli whether both are about 8 weeks old same herd different dams and sires


----------



## Hillaire

no fleas lol


----------



## Alaskan

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Sourland

Tossed out the old and brewed the new.  Blueberry muffins are in the cupboard.


----------



## Baymule

I have smoked breakfast sausage! Saturday morning, raining, coffee, good company......God is good.

We have been pushing so hard for the past weeks.....building fence-finally got our little 8 acres all fenced in, slaughtering hogs-they were eating 100 pounds every 2-3 days! I still have slabs of smoked bacon in the refrigerator I need to slice and package. Then I picked tomatoes yesterday......I planted 168 tomato plants! I gotta lotta canning to do!

but I think I'm gonna sit here on my happy smiling backside and do as much of nothing as possible.......


----------



## greybeard

My wife promised to leave me one year ..if I ever planted more than 20 tomato plants again.
So, treasuring her company as I do, and being the obedient trophy husband that I am..I planted 40.
She lied.


----------



## Alaskan

Maybe plant 80, buy 4 goats, 10 meat rabbits and a flock of chickens.


----------



## Baymule

I did get off my smiling backside and get the bacon sliced and packaged......


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

greybeard said:


> My wife promised to leave me one year ..if I ever planted more than 20 tomato plants again.
> So, treasuring her company as I do, and being the obedient trophy husband that I am..I planted 40.
> She lied.


Pity, that. Try 100 next year?


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> I did get off my smiling backside and get the bacon sliced and packaged......



Well done.

Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you! I slept late, got some rest and NEED coffee! Frying bacon, y'all help yourselves!


----------



## Bunnylady

Hmm. If I indulge here as well as over in the café, will it give me caffeine jitters?


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Hmm. If I indulge here as well as over in the café, will it give me caffeine jitters?




Rabbits are supposed to be jittery.  It is a survival mechanism.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, water is hot, and I brought some blueberry scones.  Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Hillaire

I was drinking an iced coffee at 4:30 this morning... getting up a half hour earliar to take care of the goats before work lol


----------



## Alaskan

Oooooooh, breakfast!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is ready - hot like it's supposed to be not iced.


----------



## Hillaire

hahahaha but iced coffee tastes so good


----------



## Sourland

HOT coffee and blueberry muffins are ready to go.


----------



## Hillaire

I am drinking tea and will switch to an energy drink later.. working 3-midnight today and tomorrow... I don't mind it but I will mind waking up at 4:30 Friday as I go back to my normal 7-3:30.  Friday is my last day at my current job though.  I start my new job next Thursday


----------



## Sourland

Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Hillaire

thanks I'm excited and nervous being 30 it's always stressful to start a new job


----------



## Baymule

Hillaire said:


> thanks I'm excited and nervous being 30 it's always stressful to start a new job


What's being 30 got to do with it?


----------



## Alaskan

29 is stressfree.  Totally.


----------



## Hillaire

well you feel a little more anxious as its new at 30 I have 12 years of experience with a previous job moving on to something else is stressful lol


----------



## Sourland

30 ?  I'd give my left gonad to be 30 again.  Coffee is ready.


----------



## Alaskan

I would eat your left gonad if it made me 30 again.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah



Talking of ah....I am on a metal flying deathtrap full of unhappy infants and kids....5 hours I think


----------



## greybeard

Sourland said:


> 30 ?  I'd give my left gonad to be 30 again.  Coffee is ready.


I'd do the same to be 60 again.
If I was magically 45 again, I'd run off with my cardiologist.


----------



## Alaskan

I have decided...after age 40, it is STUPID to decide to sleep on the floor in a cold airport.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on.  Safe trip 'Al'.  Too old to switch so I'd run off with my cardiologist's nurse - the one with the pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan, for me, the point would have been moot - there'd have been no sleeping, period, even before the age of 40.

Did you say pitifully, "help, I've fallen and I can't get up?"


----------



## Alaskan

No...I pretended to be all manly and not need sleep...watched over the sleeping boy and the luggage.   Yawn


About to (in 1.5 hours) get on the last flight


----------



## Sourland

Al ?


----------



## Alaskan

Yes?   Yes?  Are you there?  Hello?


Wowsers!!!! This place is a mess...2.5 weeks of staying in nice places, wow, my place is a dump.


----------



## Sourland

No fleas ?          Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! Coffee done and water for tea is hot. There's even Texas Sweet Tea for all. Sorry no sweets or breakfast treats this morning. 
   I had some  really bad news delivered to me the other day so I'm still dealing with the shock of it but still managing to get on with my day and what projects need to be completed around here.


----------



## goatgurl

thanks for the coffee.  can't say I wasn't disappointed in no muffins but beggars can't be choosers, right.  sorry you got some bad news the other day.  prayed for peace and comfort for you.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> Morning all! Coffee done and water for tea is hot. There's even Texas Sweet Tea for all. Sorry no sweets or breakfast treats this morning.
> I had some  really bad news delivered to me the other day so I'm still dealing with the shock of it but still managing to get on with my day and what projects need to be completed around here.


So sorry about the bad news.  

Now, about that there sweet tea....what did you use to sweeten it???? Hum???


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, folks.  Coffee is brewed, and water is hot - so is the day.


----------



## Baymule

I'm cooking bacon. Home grown, slaughtered, salt and brown sugar cured by my own hands. Smoked over oak and hickory by my husband to perfection and sliced by me. Darn good stuff!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds delish @Baymule!     Hope to be cooking my own in another week!


----------



## Baymule

Just poured off the grease, gonna fry duck eggs, make toast with wild plum jam. Y'all come on over!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Baymule said:


> Just poured off the grease, gonna fry duck eggs, make toast with wild plum jam. Y'all come on over!


Be there in ten...


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I'm cooking bacon. Home grown, slaughtered, salt and brown sugar cured by my own hands. Smoked over oak and hickory by my husband to perfection and sliced by me. Darn good stuff!


The only horror with bacon is that there is _never_ enough! !  *NEVER!! *


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> The only horror with bacon is that there is _never_ enough! !  *NEVER!! *


Well, we slaughtered a over 300 pound hog and I got some really nice sides of bacon off ol' Spot! My husband slow smoked it  last Saturday and I packaged it up in 10-12  pieces to a pack,  got 22 packages. How much bacon can you eat at one sitting?


----------



## greybeard

Been awhile, but I've eaten a lb of chicken fried bacon in one sitting.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep...easily a pound  

Cover it with hollindaise and add some poached  eggs, super toasted english muffins and a spinach leaf... double


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Been awhile, but I've eaten a lb of chicken fried bacon in one sitting.


Chicken fried bacon?


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> Chicken fried bacon?



?

Coffee is on.  Baseball today =============


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Chicken fried bacon?


You're from Texas and don't know what chicken fried bacon is?

A little off the track place called Sodolak's Steak House  in Snook Tx (just west of College Station on FM 60) came up with it in the '90s, which is where I first encountered it when I worked the 2nd Austin Chalk drilling play. Since then, you can find it at most county fairs and other 'events'.

They used thin strips. I made it at home using thicker sliced strips, heavy seasoned with black and red pepper.
Plenty of recipes on the web.

I guess Sodolak's is still open tho I think the original guy is dead by now.

If you go, might want to take your defibrillator along (it's been (erroneously) described as fat, coated with fat, and fried in grease) and a big appetite. His steaks were huge last time I was there.


----------



## Baymule

I looked it up, it's what I thought it was. My Grandmother used to do that with salt pork after she par-boiled it to get some of the salt out. She was cooking bacon like that long before the 90's!


----------



## Alaskan

Fat coated in fat and fried in grease?

Triple yum!


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Fat coated in fat and fried in grease?
> 
> Triple yum!



Just reading that makes my blood vessels occlude.  Coffee is fresh.


----------



## Mother Hen

For my lunch I just had to have BACON!! I did limit myself to 2 slices though even though I could eat yo to a pound of bacon by myself and not feel bad about it. Lol


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, me too.  I am pretty sure that the serving size for bacon is one pound per person.    

Sour,  Hot Coffee Helps To Cut The grease.  If you drink the coffee while eating the grease and fat then zero clogs.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning! Coffees done and water for tea is hot! There's even Sweet Tea, Iced Coffee, Hot Chocolate, Juice, and plain Ice (Sun) Tea and Cold Water.
 Hope you all are hungry I made homemade breakfast sandwiches: some are on English Muffins, some are on Bagels, some are on bread, some are on rolls. The ones on the English Muffins are egg, cheese, sausage, bacon, ham. The ones on the bagels are egg, cheese, sausage. The ones on the bread are egg, cheese, ham. The ones on the rolls are egg, bacon, cheese. I even have breakfast sandwiches on whole wheat bread made from egg whites, cheese for those who stop by and don't care for meat.


----------



## Alaskan

Wow!

That is a huge spread!

I am thinking that we are going to need to invite a crowd to eat it all.


----------



## Mother Hen

That was earlier today. It's all gone now seeing how a large crowd grabbed and go.
 Tonight it's oven baked BBQed chicken leg quarters, brown rice and asparagus spears with a garlic butter sauce. Hopefully you will stick around long enough to get a plate.
 From what I hear, Al, you can eat as much as an army but don't feel bad seeing how there's plenty of times where I can do that also.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually , that spread sounds excellent!  Count me in!


----------



## Mother Hen

I was nice and even plated it up for you. If you lived closer to me I would invite you over for dinner but once you had some of my homemade cooking you would lose a losing battle because there's always plenty for seconds or thirds.


----------



## Alaskan

Very true....I would probably desert my family and crawl in under your porch.


Just the photo alone.... oooooooh


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, got three stipulations for you:           
             1.) Wash your hands before sitting down at the table
              2.) remove your hat while sitting at the table AND
             3.) call the rest  of the crew so they can get some before it's gone.

      FYI- there's no way for you to crawl under the porch or under the house so you would have to find someplace else to crawl under.


----------



## Mother Hen

I thought I said to save some of the dinner for the rest of the crew so why do you have a big stack of bones on the napkin that's beside your plate.
  The way you, MEN, eat anybody would think you were starving and didn't get fed. Barbarians, I tell you, Sour, these men that stop by are. Anyone would think these men still live in cave-man days.


----------



## Baymule

Mother Hen said:


> FYI- there's no way for you to crawl under the porch or under the house so you would have to find someplace else to crawl under.


He would gladly take a big flat rock!


----------



## Mother Hen

No big flat rocks here! Lots of hard grass covered ground though so I guess he would have to put up a tent or dig a hole to crawl into.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! Coffee done and it's hot. Plus I made a sweet treat for everyone. It's a concoction I made up so hopefully everyone enjoys it.I call it Memaw's Mighty Bites.


If you have a food allergy to the following ingredients; peanut butter, coconut, walnuts, or oatmeal or graham crackers PLEASE don't try it.


----------



## Baymule

Not allergic to anything, looks YUMMY!


----------



## Mother Hen

Oh, they are! They are also protein packed so they're a good healthy pick me up.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> Well, got three stipulations for you:
> 1.) Wash your hands before sitting down at the table
> 2.) remove your hat while sitting at the table AND
> 3.) call the rest  of the crew so they can get some before it's gone.
> 
> FYI- there's no way for you to crawl under the porch or under the house so you would have to find someplace else to crawl under.


Could I pretty please just do #2 and 3?


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse and older kids have been gone for over a week...the 2 youngest are NOT good cooks.

I keep being fed grilled cheese.....and then grilled cheese.

I got a bowl of cereal for one super.

I caved....I bought TV dinners for the 3 of us.  My kids had never seen such things before, and never eaten such things. ....

P.s.  They were so bad!  That was not real food!  A diet of grilled cheese and cereal is much better...just sayin'.  So glad I only bought enough for one meal.


----------



## Mother Hen

Just because the food is going into your own mouth doesn't mean you can get away with not washing your hands. Teach those young ones of yours healthy habits now and they will continue with them forever. 
   My dinner tonight was only a tuna fish sandwich and a handful of potato chips.


----------



## Mother Hen

If there's any of the Memaw's Mighty Protein Bites left from this morning eat a couple of them which will get you through the night.
     For my breakfast in the morning I'm going to fry me up some fresh BACON and some toast.


----------



## Alaskan

Sounds wonderful!

As to manners...sheesh...I failed....

I just came back from almost 3 weeks down south with my mom and my youngest. 

Turns out I haven't taught him anything manners wise.  He holds his fork in a fist (I had never noticed. ..I guess spouse hadn't either ), and had never even heard of a place setting with more than 1 fork for one person.  -sigh-

My mom spent the entire time correcting the way he holds his fork (I think he finally learned by the end of the trip), and telling him to sit it up, and properly use his napkin, and cut his food without using his fingers, and take small bites, and do not ever eat food off of your knife. 

I have taught the kid patience,  obedience, and respect.  He never once blew his top at her.....just kept taking a deep breath and then did as told.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> If there's any of the Memaw's Mighty Protein Bites left from this morning eat a couple of them which will get you through the night.
> For my breakfast in the morning I'm going to fry me up some fresh BACON and some toast.



Could I gave scrabbled eggs with that bacon and toast?


----------



## Mother Hen

Nope, no scrambled eggs here. Thinking more along the lines of an omelette. 
  For some reason I'm wanting fresh cow milk even though it will turn my insides upside down along with other things.........
      No longer agrees with me.
   I HATE not being able to drink fresh moo-moo (milk). I was raised on that and now all of a sudden it's unhealthy and unsafe to drink unless it's gone through a process. 
  Back in the day there wasn't a single thing wrong with drinking fresh cow (milk) and as far as I know of there wasn't food allergies like there is today. Can we go back to that time period, PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE?


----------



## Mother Hen

Alaskan and young-ens, you all are forgetting one major manner- GET THOSE ELBOWS OFF THE TABLE!!! Elbows do not belong on the table.
Alaskan, you do the cooking for dinner or were you TOO busy to get taught how to cook when you were younger. I personally think every man should get taught some of the stuff they rely on us women folk to do- cook, laundry, clean so they won't be caught off guard in times like this. What do you think?


----------



## Alaskan

Now elbows off the table. ....one of the few things I have taught the kids.  

As to cooking,  absolutely! 

I refuse to cook. ..but my 5 boys are learning.   The eldest 3 can all make me eggs benedict.  . My fave!  (But with bacon, not ham)

I found out this week that the youngest 2 do NOT yet know how to make holindaise!!   #4 is great at poached eggs (none this week though....they are just stuck on the grilled cheese )

I will try to get myself to teach them how...was gonna teach them this week...and didn't.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hot diggty! The boys know more than I seeing how I don't know how to make poached eggs or hollandaise sauce or even eggs benedict even though over last weekend I put my friend hard eggs on toast, with sausage patties on top and spooned some sausage gravy over it. Was it delish- oh boy it sure was!
             Seeing how I'm way past my bedtime- it's going on 11:20pm here I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Alaskan

Good night!  

Now sausage and gravy is excellent! !! Add a biscuit and even better.

I just love eggs Benedict,  and it is an excellent way to use up extra eggs.

If you just Google "easy blender hollindaise"  you will find the right recipe.

It is really just separate eggs...put egg whites away (not gunna use em).  Put all yolks in a blender or food processor,  turn on blend, look at it every so often....when the color changes to a lighter shade of yellow, then:

Add to taste:
Salt
Lime juice

Optional things to add to taste:
Mustard
Hot or mild pepper powder
Jalapeño juice
Black Pepper
Whatever fancy stuff
(We like plain. ..just salt and lime)

Then turn on blender (or whatever it is you are using), and while running add well melted, still super hot, butter.  Add butter to taste.

Tada, done!

Yeah....we don't like to messure.

Poached eggs are way tricky.... we gave up after many failures and bought a poached egg pan.  Does 4 at a time easy peasy.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Spouse and older kids have been gone for over a week...the 2 youngest are NOT good cooks.
> 
> I keep being fed grilled cheese.....and then grilled cheese.
> 
> I got a bowl of cereal for one super.
> 
> I caved....I bought TV dinners for the 3 of us.  My kids had never seen such things before, and never eaten such things. ....
> 
> P.s.  They were so bad!  That was not real food!  A diet of grilled cheese and cereal is much better...just sayin'.  So glad I only bought enough for one meal.



And you can't feed yourself?


----------



## Mother Hen

He must not be able to if he's only eating grilled cheese and TV dinners or cereal.


----------



## Alaskan

Grilled cheese is the staff of life.


Just sayin'


----------



## Mother Hen

I thought peanut butter and jelly (or peanut butter and marshmallow fluff, better yet peanut butter and banana ) sandwiches were the staff of life.


----------



## Alaskan

Definitely NOT peanut butter. .



Maybe butter is the staff of life.....or all fried foods.


----------



## Mother Hen

Fried foods!!!! Not healthy


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! Guess I'm the first one awake and up this morning so coffee is done and hot for whenever you guys get up even though I may have to make a new pot of coffee.


----------



## Mini Horses

Probably a lot of us up then --  at my house, if it's breaking daylight, the animals generally get care before computer comes on -- if sun not up yet, well    can happen.

I had coffee and 2 white choco/macadamia cookies to start.  Out the door, now back in for short -- then to work, then home and feed routine again.    Life is good, now less hectic.


----------



## Mother Hen

Mini horses, NOW you're just down right teasing me. I love white chocolate macadamia cookies. 
       Be nice and share, PLEASE


----------



## Sourland

Brewed a fresh pot of coffee.  I was in coffee withdrawal.


----------



## Alaskan

A breakfast of cookies and coffee?


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> A breakfast of cookies and coffee?



  One of the perks of living alone.   I actually did better, later.   Coffee  poured and those last 2 danged cookies jumped into my hands!!!!   Got me awake and out the door.  Did eat a decent meal late morning. 

This AM it was coffee and some splendid fruit I brought home from demos yesterday...what's not to love?  Mixture of cantaloupe, watermelon, peaches & plums, plus a piece of Dave's whole grain bread, toasted & lotsa butter.   Quick, good.

For me, breakfast is most often leftovers from a dinner.  Hey, lasagna for breakfast is great!  Ready to heat & eat.


----------



## Alaskan

the fresh fruit breakfast sounds so healthy....  maybe a small cup of fresh fruit followed by coffee and cookies.


----------



## Mother Hen

That was my dinner tonight. HOMEMADE Chinese!!!! 
      Yes, Alaskan I posted the same pic twice so you could have a plate for yourself. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mother Hen said:


> I posted the same pic twice so you could have a plate for yourself.



  How thoughtful!!!   LOVE IT.


----------



## Baymule

Fried duck eggs, pan sausage  from our hog, home slaughtered and processed, biscuits and orange juice. Y'all meet here at my house in the morning!


----------



## Alaskan

Mother hen, that was all kinds of thoughtful  of you.

I sure hope you don't see it as me being unfaithful......   but I am all set to crawl into Baymule's kitchen  for tomorrow's breakfast.   just sayin'


By the way...

I gave myself my own homegrown heart stress test the other night.... I woke up, and could hear someone trying to get in my front door.

I wondered who in blazes would think that was a good idea?  Wondered if the neighbors were out of beer....but I don't keep any in the mudporch...  bad thoughts started to creep in.  I had half a mind to let them take what they wanted....I had no desire to get out of bed.  But then I thought that maybe they would take the kids, so I forced myself up and through the house to the door..

As I approached I saw no one (top half of door is glass), but I hear a deep scratching/rubbing sound.

"Blazes!" Thought I, " I don't have the bear pistol with me!! #%*!"

So I inched forward and looked out the window...

My goats!!! They had gotten out of the barn, and my horned doe Feta was sleeping while leaning against the door, her horns every so often rubbing on the door.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning everyone!! Got a fresh pot of HOT coffee done for you all.


----------



## Alaskan

I would love some coffee!!!

But right now....I should go to sleep.

Have fun out there today!


----------



## Mother Hen

Good night, Alaskan. Sleep tight and with angels on your pillow. Don't fight with the blankets too much.
       Have fun out here today. Yeah right, with the temp going to be almost 80 and a high humidity level.
that's what I'm going to be doing today: hiding away from the heat and humidity.


----------



## Alaskan

Find a rock to crawl l under...rocks are cool.



Notice...I am now up.


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, right now I'm about to watch the back of my eyelids for a little bit. 
         Maybe when I get up someone will have been nice and made a fresh pot of coffee and got dinner going. Venison steak, baked potato and corn on the cob sounds really good, Alaskan.


----------



## Alaskan

I'll get one of my kids right on that!


----------



## Mother Hen

When's dinner? I'm starving!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

I made a pitcher of Vanilla Iced Coffee for any and all who needs a quick pick me up.


----------



## Alaskan

I want chicken fried steak, loads of gravy, biscuits, fresh corn, and a great big actually fresh salad.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Mother Hen

I have to apologise seeing how I'm unable to do that meal for you as I don't have steak or the fixings for the salad fresh corn.


----------



## Alaskan

Homemade mac and cheese?


Creamy soup?  Maybe cauliflower and cheeee?


----------



## Mother Hen

Nope just reheated rice and veggies from last night's leftovers.

               NO MEAT WEDNESDAY!!!
 Well, I can't really say "NO MEAT WEDNESDAY" seeing how I did reheat the rice and veggies in bacon grease.


----------



## Alaskan

I ended up with fancy veggie pizza...lots of garlic, spinach and sundried tomatoes.  Yeah, we are usually no meat on Wednesday and Friday.


Dang coyote is making noise.....crud..... 

The goats don't like it, I hear their bell jangling.  (3 goats, 1 bell)


----------



## Alaskan

Oh..pizza was TOTALLY a pick up item, not homemade.

I had to get into town anyway, , kid #5 had to have a check up...we also picked up tomato soup for sick kid (kid #4)


----------



## Mother Hen

Alaskan, I don't know how you do it with all those kids and now I'm glad I've only got the one, almost 20 year old son. He's hard enough to keep up with but 4 more like him I'll pass on that.
           Your dinner last night sounded good.
            Btw-  MORNING ALL! I've got coffee going. Right now I'm nice and comfy just sitting under the tent AS LONG AS STAY AWAY FROM THE SIDES OF THE TENT THERE'S ONE HECK OF A THUNDERSTORM GOING ON.


----------



## Baymule

I'm nice and comfy in my recliner clutching my mug of coffee. I don't hear coyotes, they must be sleeping late.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm sitting at the kitchen table trying to enjoy a cup of coffee but I had a four legged brat on my lap. I go through this every morning. 
      Anyone want a 2 year old male cat? I will gladly give him to you. Be my guest and take him off my lap and out of my hands. LOL.
     If I gave my cousins cat away, I would be skinned alive and hung from a tree in a heartbeat. 
       The cat is a royal pain in my keister, thinks he is a baby and needs to be held. 
       I give all 3 the same amount of attention but he demands more which in my eyes is unfair to the other 2.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee tasting really good right now!   It's a calm morning inside.  Going to be about 100 out there today with heat indx about 107 +.    All water tubs full, plenty of shade areas for all animals, so we will ALL just do as little as possible to endure.  That time of year!

Picked my FIRST tomato of the year as I was coming in from chores last night.  Not pretty but, so, so good!   Small, too.   First homegrown in about 4 yrs (no gardens) and was a volunteer plant from old hog pen.     Yep -- ate all of it and it was YUMMY!!!   The grape type are loaded, still green.  Can't wait.

Everyone enjoy and stay hydrated.


----------



## Mother Hen

I want some grape tomatoes!!! I don't mind eating them unlike with the bigger tomatoes.
     Off and on all day today supposed to get thunderstorms with a high of 75 by 5pm plus under a flash flood watch.
         I'm anxiously awaiting for the blueberries to get ripe. The birds will be lucky if they get any this year. 
     Someone fess up- who was it that drank my coffee? Do I need to take it with me when I need to use the bathroom?


----------



## Alaskan

Tent?  Tent?

A house!  You are supposed to be in a good dry HOUSE!

I agree with you on the kids...not sure how I manage... with boys their brain shut off at puberty and there is always a question as to if they will turn back on.  

Most of my kids though...manage just fine...except for my eldest..that boy is too much like me.  Poor, poor kid!  

Last time I talked to him he told me how he kept accidentally setting himself on fire.  Poor kid.  

I used to accidentally set myself on fire. ...but then I got married, and I was banned from messing with fire by my spouse.


----------



## Mother Hen

Homemade Beef Stir-Fry for dinner tonight. I have to apologise because I'm going to be greedy and not share ( well I'll share the pic and that's all). I guess I'm just a tease. Haha


----------



## Alaskan

That's OK by me.  

Too many veggies on that plate.   

I just O.D.ed on the green stuff today...I feel their poison running through my system. 

I had broccoli,  carrots, and peas for lunch...there was chicken there too....so I didn't die....but man was it close.

Maybe I need to run into town and grab a donut.


----------



## Mother Hen

NO on the donut! I can't eat just one!!!!
                         A huge Banana Split  would be a good dessert even though I don't think I could fit anything else in my tummy at this time. 
              I just told close friends of mine via text I need a tow truck, a crane and a heavy duty chain because I ate too much so now I'm not able to move.


----------



## Mother Hen

I LOVE my meat (EXCEPT FOR LIVER ) and some veggies. There is some veggies that's a complete NO-NO to even put on my plate; 
        Peas,
        Okra,
        Eggplant,
        Lima beans. 
    That's how I get if one of those veggies ends up on my plate.


----------



## Alaskan

I am just about as picky as they come.... but..

Peas. Peas are good!  Well...in some things... fresh off the vine they are good.  They are perfectly acceptable hidden in dirty mac.

Okra, fried baby, FRIED!

Eggplant, puree it and make it into a dip with soft roasted garlic and it is good, scorch the eggplant a bit first and then do the above and it is actually excellent.

if you drown lime beans in butter and call them butter beans, I will eat a portion.



I am with you on the banana split, Yumm!

Tonight we are haveing bacon and cheese sandwiches.  I like putting some spinach leaves on mine to cut the grease...but I don't have any.  Ah well...grease it is!


----------



## Mother Hen

No eggplant or peas here unless the the peas are in Mac salad. 
   Another veggie I absolutely detest and refuse to eat is BEETS! 
     I'm picky with a lot of food but grew up with the saying, " you can't say you don't like something especially if you never had it before". If I'm at a picnic or just a get together and there's something there that I've never had before I will take a "NO THANK YOU" helping which is more or less a teaspoon amount so if I have to throw it away I won't feel bad.


----------



## Alaskan

Most beets I don't like...but have you tried the chiogga beets?  Sliced thin and sautéed in butter, those are good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Nope! Not going to and you can't get me to!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Biscuits and gravy?

What about biscuits and gravy??


----------



## Mother Hen

Sorry NO biscuits and gravy here. It's TOO hot to turn on the oven. 
      I'm thinking along the lines of chicken salad wraps for dinner tonight.


----------



## Alaskan

Nope...I am going to run into town for pastries....yep, PASTRIES!


----------



## Mother Hen

I will take 2 cheese danishes, PLEASE.
        I'm allergic to strawberries so plz make sure my danishes do NOT touch anything that's made with that awful fruit.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Nope...I am going to run into town for pasties....yep, PASTIES!


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm in the process of making a fresh pot of coffee if anyone else wants some and will be up with me seeing how I'm going to be pulling an " all nighter" seeing how I'm attempting to help one of my current brand new additions survive. Looooooooong story and it's not fit for this thread- gruesome and heart wrenching at the same time.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


>


Silly Sour...I saw that letter deletion.   

I bought 4 cupcakes,  2 raspberry chocolate,  and 2 German chocolate.   And one chocolate bread.  

Super tasty pastries.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> I'm in the process of making a fresh pot of coffee if anyone else wants some and will be up with me seeing how I'm going to be pulling an " all nighter" seeing how I'm attempting to help one of my current brand new additions survive. Looooooooong story and it's not fit for this thread- gruesome and heart wrenching at the same time.


What species are we talking of?


----------



## Mother Hen

Chickens of course


----------



## Bunnylady

BB2K just lost her house chicken after days of round-the-clock nursing (she was a Serama, so really not worse than a large parrot).

I hope your patient recovers, MH.


----------



## Mother Hen

I forgot that I was talking about the baby on this site.
UPDATE: the patient (baby chick) passed on this morning at 1:14 after putting up a good fight. The damage was too severe and the wound was too deep.


----------



## Sourland

MH, sorry.  Al, pictures of you and the pasties ?


----------



## Alaskan

Nope.....the evidance has already been consumed.

So sorry to both Mother hen and BB2K.  Chick and chicken losses, always sad.


----------



## Sourland

Hasn't anyone been cleaning up around here ?  There was mold in the coffee pot.  It's been cleaned, and fresh coffee has been brewed.


----------



## Mother Hen

I got caught up with other chores but there was others who were still drinking coffee when I left the other day. I guess I'm going to have to pop in from time to time to make sure that cleanup is getting completed.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Hasn't anyone been cleaning up around here ?  There was mold in the coffee pot.  It's been cleaned, and fresh coffee has been brewed.


My older boys will start coming home soon....they can help.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey Alaskan! 
             New rule- If you take the last cup wash/rinse the pot out and make a new pot.  
  If you're kids don't drink coffee than why should they have to do the clean up?
     Speaking of coffee whose up for a glass or two of Iced Vanilla Coffee with French Vanilla creamer?


----------



## Alaskan

I try hard to train my kids to work hard. ....trying to make sure they don't turn out like me.


----------



## Mother Hen

So  what you're saying is your a bum and live off others hard work?
  If that's not what you mean please excuse my mis-understanding.


----------



## Sourland

Mother Hen said:


> Hey Alaskan!
> New rule- If you take the last cup wash/rinse the pot out and make a new pot.
> If you're kids don't drink coffee than why should they have to do the clean up?
> Speaking of coffee whose up for a glass or two of Iced Vanilla Coffee with French Vanilla creamer?



Easy to agree with your first two sentences, but ice and/or flavorings in coffee is sacrilege.


----------



## Sourland

Mother Hen said:


> So  what you're saying is your a bum and live off others hard work?
> If that's not what you mean please excuse my mis-understanding.



Al, MH just threw heavy shade at you.  Whatcha got to say to that ?


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Mother Hen

Coffee done and hot! 
     Al, was the last one to use it and never emptied the used grounds out or washed the pot.
     Come on, Al! BE A TEAM PLAYER. If you don't want to be stuck with kitchen duty you could at least jump on a mower or grab a weed eater and keep those pesky weeds knocked down.


----------



## Alaskan

It won't stop raining at my place.  Blach.


I keep smashing down the pushki along the paths, but it just pops back up.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all!
        Yesterday went so-so for me. Had doctors appointment in the morning then ended up visiting with my Grandparents who took them with me when they went to look at a trailer. If they weren't so interested in it, I would attempt to talk my Uncle into getting it. Then when I got home I found out that my doctor put in an order for me to have a pelvic ultrasound done.


----------



## Sourland

MH, hope that all is well with you.  I am at the point in life where every visit to the doctor finds something wrong.


----------



## Mother Hen

It seems like for me too. At least I can say I have a good doctor who's willing to listen to me and find the cause of what's going on.
   I hope my new doctor is going to be like this doctor.


----------



## Sourland

I have recently 'acquired' a cardiologist.  Not delighted with the need for the addition, but I do like him and his straightforward approach.


----------



## Mother Hen

Well depending on how the pelvic ultrasound goes I might "aquire" me a GYN specialist whenever it gets scheduled.


----------



## Mother Hen

Grilled hot dogs and tater tots for dinner then maybe some caramel toffee ice cream or chocolate peanut butter swirl ice cream for dessert later on.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight we carried a huge pot of ham bone and pinto beans to the neighbors, she made cornbread and iced tea. I also made dessert.

Strawberry Pretzel Salad

Ingredients
2 cups crushed pretzels
3/4 cup melted butter
3 tablespoons sugar, plus 3/4 cup sugar
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese
1 (8-ounce) container whipped topping
2 (3-ounce) packages strawberry gelatin dessert mix
2 cups boiling water
2 (10-ounce) packages frozen strawberries
1 (8-ounce) can crushed pineapple
Whipped topping or whipped cream, to garnish
Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
For the crust, mix the pretzels, butter, and 3 tablespoons of sugar. Press this mixture into a 9 by 13-inch pan and bake for 7 minutes. Set aside and allow to cool.
In a mixing bowl, beat together the cream cheese and 3/4 cup of sugar. Fold in the whipped topping, and spread over the cooled crust. Refrigerate until well chilled.
In a small bowl, dissolve the gelatin in the boiling water, and allow to cool slightly. Add the strawberries and pineapple, and pour over the cream cheese mixture. Refrigerate until serving time.
To serve, cut slices and serve with a dollop of whipped topping.


----------



## Mother Hen

Sounds good but no can do or else I would be getting rushed to a hospital


----------



## Baymule

Mother Hen said:


> Sounds good but no can do or else I would be getting rushed to a hospital


I seldom make the Strawberry Pretzel salad as it's all processed food and I try to cook _real _food. So that is my splurge in crappy junk food that tastes so dad-burned GOOD! but you can't have strawberries can you? I guess it would work with any kind of fruit.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is fresh brewed - have a cup.  Oops, good morning, all.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', Sour.  Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Sourland

Made a late pot in case anyone is interested or in need.


----------



## Alaskan

I am in neeeeeeeeeeeeeed.

Most of the family is back in the same house....

We are stacking 100 bales of hay tomorrow, without the eldest son.  -sigh-  my back hurts just thinking of it.  Luckily kid 2 and 3 have bulked up pretty nicely this summer.... 
Ah well...giant pot in the morning please.


----------



## Sourland

'Al' made a pot just for you.  How did the day go ?  Is your back still intact ?


----------



## Alaskan

Hay came in LATE!!  ARG!

But, very happy since kids 2 and 3 are finally bulking up! . They are strong now!  They were able to chunk and toss and stack...100 bales, it was nice.

If the eldest had been home...I think I could have sat in an easy chair and done nada.


----------



## lcertuche

I love my cup of coffee before anyone gets up. I don't even have to really get up early because they are sleeping in like every summer morning. I would ordinarily slept later myself but once again for the uptenth time DH lost his keys and woke me up to help him find them. No luck so he took my keys and my car since his one and only truck key is one he hasn't lost (?). Oh well, time for another cup.


----------



## Sourland

The Ghost stole my truck keys and never gave them back.  He's a mischievous ghost.  Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Alaskan

Tie your keys to an empty milk jug.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Tie your keys to an empty milk jug.



Will that keep the Ghost away ?  Are they afraid of empty milk jugs ?


----------



## Alaskan

Everyone is scared of empty milk jugs.

Duh.

Aren't you scared of jugs?


----------



## Sourland

Never had a fear of jugs = even after interaction with a jug of moonshine.


----------



## Baymule

And you could always blow across the top to make music to entertain yourself.


----------



## Alaskan

Oooooh


Muuuuuuuusic


----------



## Bunnylady

(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> And you could always blow across the top to make music to entertain yourself.





Alaskan said:


> Oooooh
> 
> 
> Muuuuuuuusic





Bunnylady said:


> (sorry, I couldn't resist)



It's okay.  'Al' is easily amused.


----------



## Alaskan

What is wrong with with @Bunnylady ?

Does she not like muuuuuuuuuusic? 



So odd.  Must have a tin ear.


----------



## Bunnylady

No, dear Alaskan, I am being a punny Bunny.
 - get it?


----------



## Sourland

Well done, punny Bunny.  Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Alaskan

Moo barf?

What is punny about moo barf?


----------



## Bunnylady

mouse over the  emoticon and see what it says.


----------



## Alaskan

Nothing...it says nothing 



I am not _special!!!!_


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan, I think most would agree that you are_ very _special.


----------



## Sourland

'Al' is special in many categories.


----------



## Alaskan

In a short bus kinda way?


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> In a short bus kinda way?



 'Al'  SMH

Coffee is brewed, and water is hot.  Brought in a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## Alaskan

I have yet to see or taste a real life Krispy Kreme.  

How can they be good?  The company can't even spell.


----------



## Sourland

I skip one morning, and nobody makes coffee ?


----------



## Alaskan

Don't panic!

There was cold press stuff in the fridge.


----------



## Alaskan

Or maybe you didn't think it was coffee because it was labeled "coffee" and you were looking for "koffee"?


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed and HOT.


----------



## Alaskan

Yummy


----------



## Baymule

Breakfast this morning was home grown, butchered and smoked bacon, fried duck eggs and cinnamon raisin Ezekiel bread. It's nearly 3 O'clock and still not hungry....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> cinnamon raisin Ezekiel bread.


That's some good stuff!


----------



## Alaskan

You got me at homemade bacon


----------



## Sourland

The Princess went to Parx Casino and stopped on the way home to buy a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts.  I've already eaten 3.


----------



## Alaskan

Is that your only supper?


----------



## Sourland

Nope, that's my only dessert.  Well I did eventually eat # 4.  Coffee is on, but the Krispy Kremes are all mine.


----------



## Alaskan

Just thinking about your dessert makes me feel sick.


----------



## Sourland

Just eating my dessert made me feel sick.  Today we went to a county fair.  One of the granges has a food stand with the world's greatest pies.  I ate a piece of wineberry/blueberry'peach pie and brought home a piece of wineberry/apple/crumb.  Princess had a piece of lemon meringue and brought home a piece of peach custard.


----------



## Alaskan

Uh!!!!!

TOO much! Too much I say!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

I got some of that coffee  made cold overnight in the fridge.

What is that called??

Whatever... come and get it!


----------



## Sourland

Cold coffee is not good !    Did you learn that from the in laws ?


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse's new thing


----------



## Mother Hen

Cold brew coffee is what's it called. I've got some sun tea made up along with some homegrown blueberries.


----------



## Alaskan

You made the blueberries? 

Cool!!!


----------



## Sourland

I don't now how to make blueberries, but I can make coffee and tea.


----------



## Mother Hen

I didn't make the blueberries!  I let Mother Nature do that but I keep the weeds away from the bush and I pick the " fruit of the Earth" that gives me every few days.


----------



## Mother Hen

Blueberries are all gone! 
              Fess up, who ate them? 
Well, there goes either blueberry muffins, pancakes or waffles for tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mother Hen said:


> Fess up, who ate them?



Won't me, I got my own blueberry bushes, and some of 'em are still bearing.


----------



## Alaskan

Love food.....


I wanted to eat them all.... but the kids got them.  

The kids are fast.


----------



## Baymule

Ezekiel cinnamon raisin bread, toasted and covered in butter, and a cup of coffee this morning


----------



## Sourland

Found some blueberries - muffins are on the counter, and coffee is hot.  Help yourselves.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

I drink tea too lol

Mornin' everyone! Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning everyone! Hope you all had a good night.
     Okay, who finished the pot of coffee and didn't make any? 
   Nobody worry though I'm in process of getting some made.


----------



## Bunnylady

Was just out pulling weeds and got chased inside by a thunderstorm. Coffee sounds like a great idea.


----------



## AClark

Not me, we have a Keurig, no more watching half a pot of coffee sit and get congealed all day. 

That said, I've had my coffee, but I'm not feeling very "carpe diem" today.


----------



## Bunnylady

It's a diem for the carpies today for sure - we've had a couple of inches of rain already, and more T-storms a-rumblin' and headed this way.


----------



## Sourland

Carpe diem, but beware the full moon crazies.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Carpe diem, but beware* the* *full moon crazies.*



That's you and who else?


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> That's you and who else?



Hey, I only dance.  There are far worse than me.


----------



## Alaskan

TheCuteOrpington said:


> View attachment 37506 I drink tea too lol
> 
> Mornin' everyone! Y'all have a great day!


Tea.....


Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alaskan

I will sit here.... all of the rest of you'll can dance


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm going on my second bottle of water today.
    I just had to take a quick restroom stop then it's back to weeding out the herb bed. It seems like every 3-4 days I have to weed that bed and I even have mulch down, at least 3". My Uncle doesn't want to use weed killer because he doesn't want the chickens harmed.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm sitting out this dance also.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Y'all missed a really good dance.


----------



## Alaskan

Anything freeze and fall off?


----------



## Sourland

It was a bit chilly, but all is well.  A little Scottish blood goes a long ways towards dealing with harsh environments.


----------



## Alaskan

Son #3 was saying how he would be happy to have new undergarments...

He said the boxers I bought are made of such thin material that all you have to do is walk across the room and the back rips wide open, which doesn't really matter since there are so many holes in the front that they are really just a "suggestion" of underwear.

He said he didn't like the short boxer briefs that I had bought him....because his, achem, "junk" dangles further down than there is fabric.  He says that this also defeats the purpose of underwear.

He says that there are still a few pairs of boxer briefs that cover all parts, but they bunch up between his legs and chafe.

He said it would be nice to own underwear that actually covered all parts and did not chafe.

He then told me about the page in the Duluth Trading Co. Catalog where they were selling the perfect pair of boxer briefs, for over $23 EACH!!


I almost ran off the road.  I laughed so hard.

I told the child that comando was the only way to go, and that I had NEVER owned a pair of underwear that cost that much.

He said he couldn't go comando.. the inside of carhartts were too rough.

I said fine, make yourself a kilt and go comando.

He said that he is disinclined to follow my suggestion.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Mornin'!

Pots of tea ready!

How's everyone? Bad news...
I got a broody, she won't get off her eggs!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. Have a bit of zucchini bread to go with your coffee. It's day 2 for school today. Amazing how important coffee is to my day when we are in session! Have a great one!


----------



## Mother Hen

I know this doesn't go along with coffee but it's a good ( in my thinking) question: if you have burdock plants in your yard, how do you deal with it?

         I made homemade lemonade with homegrown blueberries in it. You all are welcome to drink some.

          I have to pass on the zucchini bread and any other sweets. I'm on a NO carb and sugar diet.


----------



## Alaskan

can't you eat the burdock?


----------



## Mother Hen

Do you want prickly pieces in your mouth? I know I don't.


----------



## Alaskan

people eat bull nettle


----------



## Mother Hen

I've heard that burdock can be eaten but I'm not brave enough to try it. I just want it gone out of the yard area plus the yard will look so much better if there wasn't any burdock plants in it.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the zucchini bread.  I just brewed a late day pot of coffee.  Does anyone care that my back hurts ?


----------



## Mother Hen

Yes, Sourland I do care. I'm in the same boat as you but include my shoulders and hands.


----------



## Sourland

I feel your pain.  Shoulder and hands are routine for me, but the back is an occasional occurrence.  My daughter's black lab is visiting, and I set up a crate for her.  Crate was no problem, but then I bent over to put a blanket in, and .  I am unable to understand how I can lug 50 # feed bags with no problem yet something as simple as lifting the toilet seat can throw my back out.


----------



## Mother Hen

I don't understand that either seeing how weekly I have to empty 50# bag of chicken feed into the bin that it's kept in so rodents don't get in it. I'm supposed to take an anti-inflammatory twice a day but lots of time I don't even do once a day. 
 I know here in a few I'm taking a pill and going to bed. My lower back is making me regret cutting some burdock down today.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, all.  Coffee is brewed, tea water is hot, and some cornmeal muffins are on the counter.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thank you for the offer of coffee but I've got to decline it and the muffins. I'm drinking some water- got to watch how many carbs I put into my system.
   There's still some homemade lemonade with blueberries in it left over from yesterday.


----------



## Baymule

I just made cornmeal, please feel free to use some for the next batch of cornbread muffins.


----------



## Mother Hen

Baymule, I used some of the cornmeal for fried cornmeal patties.
Coffee is done and it's hot. Water for tea is getting hot. There's some iced tea and homemade lemonade also.


----------



## Baymule

That's the first thing I made, hot water cornbread with chopped onions.

How did you like the cornmeal?


----------



## Mother Hen

It was different but it was good


----------



## Mother Hen

When I make cornmeal patties, I make the cornmeal up then put it into a rinsed can, stick in fridge until it cools and firms up usually overnight then if done properly it slides out of the can and I use the indents from the can to slice it then put the slices in a hot frying pan until lightly golden brown.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sounds delish!


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a good way to make it! I just pour boiling water over it and make patties then drop in hot oil.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Who hid the cornmeal patties ?  Good morning, coffee folk.


----------



## Baymule

I milled some wheat and made some VERY filling rolls. Have one. You won't be back for seconds! LOL LOL  One will last you all day!


----------



## Sourland

Heavy in my stomach - lots of mileage out of one roll.


----------



## Baymule

Rainy day......brunch! A duck egg frittata with minced onions, fresh mushrooms topped with Swiss cheese. And one of those rolls, split, buttered, warmed and spread with homemade peach jam.


----------



## Sourland

Sorry I'm late.  Coffee is brewed, and tea water is hot.


----------



## Mother Hen

Don't feel bad everyone gets a late day every now and then. I've even been late a time or two myself.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, coffee is brewed.  Have a cup and start your day.


----------



## Baymule

Just gimme the pot! LOL


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! 
           Coffee is brewed but already 1/2 gone so come get it. I'm making up for not being able to have any yesterday morning.
  Would also enjoy having a conversation while having a cup with others.


----------



## Baymule

I was outside by 7 this morning. We are attacking a front pasture with machetes, hacking out green briars. There were also branches on the ground, those were cut up for loading in the Kawasaki mule. We made 5 loads on the mule, plus dragging tops and other branches that wouldn't fit on the mule. We worked until 11:30 and were exhausted. Soaking wet with sweat, we showered and collapsed for awhile. I made a jug of fresh sweet tea!


----------



## Mother Hen

I didn't go outside to do any work until around 11:30 but I got alot accomplished before 4:30pm.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and 2 duck eggs scrambled with chopped onions and cheddar cheese. Yum! Was planning on working on that pasture again this morning, but it is raining now.


----------



## Bunnylady

If the fuzzy little slug in the corner looks sorta familiar, it's me.

BB2K and I did a hay run yesterday. The guy selling it loaded the trailer the way he loads his. We got caught by rain for a little bit, and since it looked like it really wanted to rain some more when we got home, we pulled a couple of tarps over the trailer and went in. Then it didn't rain, but BB2K had strained something in her hip, so I wound up unloading the hay alone. Hot, sticky, racing darkness; Critter got home when I was about 3/4 done. He looked at the remaining stack of hay on the trailer and asked incredulously, "just how much hay did you put on this thing?" "58 bales," I replied. He laughed. "Did you _arrive_ with 58 bales?" "We arrived with 60 - two in the back."

He didn't help with the last of it (considering that he had perishables in the truck and how he was walking, I can't blame him), so I finished up alone and headed in.

All I can say is, any doctor who says "pain everywhere is pain nowhere" has never hauled hay._ Everything_ hurts. Nothing major; just the ol' "overused muscles" ache, but even my hands hurt from grabbing all those strings. Holding that hot coffee mug feels good . . . .

Trying to decide whether ibuprofen will help me put up the roll of wire I bought, or maybe I should leave that for another day.


----------



## Baymule

@Bunnylady you need this:

https://shop.boironusa.com/medicine/arnicare-cream/

https://shop.boironusa.com/medicine/arnicare-tablets/

I love Arnicare! It is great stuff. My husband has had open heart surgery, a knee replacement and shoulder replacement. I rubbed Arnicare cream up to the incision and it gave him relief from pain. Sore muscles, arthritis, you can feel the pain leaving as you rub the cream in. The pills work too! When my dogs get snakebit, I give them an Arnicare pill, benedryl and a baby aspirin every 4 hours. The Arnicare pill really helps their pain.


----------



## Mother Hen

Bunnylady,  I feel your pain.  Yesterday I knocked down about a 1/2 acre of overgrown weeds with a handheld weed whacker.



 That's what I mean by handheld weed whacker. 
    I didn't do jack outside today because of the achy sore muscles and also the weather kept me inside today.
     I know tomorrow I have to push the pain aside and work outside especially mowing the yard.


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> @Bunnylady you need this:
> 
> https://shop.boironusa.com/medicine/arnicare-cream/
> 
> https://shop.boironusa.com/medicine/arnicare-tablets/
> 
> I love Arnicare! It is great stuff. My husband has had open heart surgery, a knee replacement and shoulder replacement. I rubbed Arnicare cream up to the incision and it gave him relief from pain. Sore muscles, arthritis, you can feel the pain leaving as you rub the cream in. The pills work too! When my dogs get snakebit, I give them an Arnicare pill, benedryl and a baby aspirin every 4 hours. The Arnicare pill really helps their pain.



Do they sell an arnicare bath soap to treat the entire body ?


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Do they sell an arnicare bath soap to treat the entire body ?



Sour, ya done it again. When I was looking at Baymule's links, I thought, "does that come in, maybe,  a body wash?"


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Sour, ya done it again. When I was looking at Baymule's links, I thought, "does that come in, maybe,  a body wash?"



What are you gonna do when you get old like me ?


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> What are you gonna do when you get old like me ?



Seize up during cold weather, I suspect.


----------



## Mother Hen

Coffee is hot!  Water for tea is heating up. 
  Not much else is done right now seeing how I have a 2 yr old four legged animal (cat, Rigby)  who thinks he is a spoiled child and just has to be on my lap.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the coffee, and good morning.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, and water is hot.  No muffins - they got overcooked so are in the trash can.  Fresh picked blueberries - they would have been good.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Seize up during cold weather, I suspect.


that is why my idea of bliss is lying down on a giant rock, full clothed with a hat over my face, in Texas baking dry heat (say 98), and just wait until the heat soaks into my bones.

really helps the aches.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning one and all!  Here in a few I'm going to get a pot of coffee going along with water for tea.


----------



## promiseacres

Morning...


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> Morning...



Are you sure? I thought it was supposed to get brighter in the morning; I swear it seems to be getting darker.


----------



## Alaskan

I messed up breakfast!!!

eggs done eons before the bacon


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Are you sure? I thought it was supposed to get brighter in the morning; I swear it seems to be getting darker.


open your eyes.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

No! The coffee pot is empty! AAAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## promiseacres

TheCuteOrpington said:


> No! The coffee pot is empty! AAAAAAHHHHHHH!


We can always put on another pot, though the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Alaskan

no panic..... there is always that super odd new age cold brew coffee in the fridge.


----------



## Sourland

NO COLD COFFEE !  'Al', didn't you read the sign on the tent flap ?


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

promiseacres said:


> We can always put on another pot, though the early bird gets the worm.



Phew!


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> NO COLD COFFEE !  'Al', didn't you read the sign on the tent flap ?


I got a nuker. ..honest!  just heat her up!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Coffee pot is ready! Anyone want some?


----------



## Mother Hen

TheCuteOrpington, thank you.  I needed strong coffee this morning.  Last night I had went to bed with a slight migraine and a touch of it was still there when I got up a few minutes ago.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks! Got a busy day. Coffee is great!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Mother Hen said:


> TheCuteOrpington, thank you.  I needed strong coffee this morning.  Last night I had went to bed with a slight migraine and a touch of it was still there when I got up a few minutes ago.



No problem


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

promiseacres said:


> Thanks! Got a busy day. Coffee is great!



No problem


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Um.. is this the new secret ingredient coffee this morning?
OWN UP who did this?!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Hey again, ive fitted some better chairs! "Tulip style" tell me what you think! By the way, I've got a few donuts for us to share 

Here's a pic (not in the tent) 


 
And here are two donuts (sorry couldn't get much, these were the only ones in stock )


----------



## Bunnylady

TheCuteOrpington said:


> Um.. is this the new secret ingredient coffee this morning?
> OWN UP who did this?!
> View attachment 37971



Hmmm. You might inquire of the gentleman in the pointy hat when he comes in. He has expressed a marked partiality to them.


----------



## Baymule

Just finished my coffee. Got to get up and get moving, pick up things that might blow around. Hurricane Harvey is coming ashore. We're north of Tyler, so probably won't feel much of the effects, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bunnylady

for the folks in Texas. Storms that have places to go and things to do are bad enough, but the ones that just sit there, buffeting and bucketing down . .


----------



## goatgurl

thanks for the coffee.  got time to finish my cup before taking dstr#4 to the doctor today.  gonna pass on the donuts though it is hard.  I love the chocolate ones.  youall have a blessed day


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Bunnylady said:


> Hmmm. You might inquire of the gentleman in the pointy hat when he comes in. He has expressed a marked partiality to them.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

goatgurl said:


> thanks for the coffee.  got time to finish my cup before taking dstr#4 to the doctor today.  gonna pass on the donuts though it is hard.  I love the chocolate ones.  *youall have a blessed day/[*QUOTE]



Backatcha gurl!


----------



## Alaskan

I lived through so many hurricanes as a kid....  they just don't phase me   (yeah, bad me).  And yeah, I lived on the coast... Galveston and then Houston. 

It didn't help that my dad's mom always prayed for super big ones (with a "please God, make sure it doesn't kill anyone" thrown in) since that was the only way she got any rain.  (hill country of Texas)


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all. I finished off the last of the coffee from yesterday and as soon as I wake up some more I'll get a fresh pot going.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had coffee and went outside to a lovely day with lower temps.  Fed, opened coops, headed to barn with empty buckets..heard all the roos screaming,  turned in time to see a gray fox grab a young hen and run.   Ran out and look for more, see none, chickens all ran at coops.......

tomorrow it will be daybreak with gun in hand!   Sure ruined what I thought was gonna be a nice day!!    Was one of this years hatch, too.    I mean...take the 4 yr old!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry your day started that way!  That sure did break up your serene morning.  Stinks!   Get him tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> ,  turned in time to see a gray fox grab a young hen and run.   Ran out and look for more, see none, chickens all ran at coops.......
> 
> tomorrow it will be daybreak with gun in hand!   Sure ruined what I thought was gonna be a nice day!!    Was one of this years hatch, too.    I mean...take the 4 yr old!!


Even a fox is smart enough to want a tender chicken!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Had coffee and went outside to a lovely day with lower temps.  Fed, opened coops, headed to barn with empty buckets..heard all the roos screaming,  turned in time to see a gray fox grab a young hen and run.   Ran out and look for more, see none, chickens all ran at coops.......
> 
> tomorrow it will be daybreak with gun in hand!   Sure ruined what I thought was gonna be a nice day!!    Was one of this years hatch, too.    I mean...take the 4 yr old!!


they never take the ones you want to get rid of... 

  sorry for your loss.   Hope you get the varmint!


----------



## Mini Horses

OK, it's 4:54 here & I'm having coffee, waiting for a hint of daylight.  Heard first roo crow slightly.   Will leave coops closed for a while but, there are about a dozen who do not roost in them.   So, they are at risk.   Never know when they will be back but be back they will!!!    At close up last night I was missing a hen and one of her month old chicks.  Other 4 were at usual roost.    Guess I lost another..........  They were definitely inside after sighting yesterday AM.  So,  later in day.   It is not likely she & one chick were elsewhere!    

I did get a 100' of wire 2x4 over the one side of 4 slat wood fence, need to do another 20' this morning and the tube gate.  Now I realize they can dig under and all that but, so far this has been a snatch and run type with no signs of any attempts at the ones in pens, at the coops, etc.   Hope to deter and kill.
Of course, birds can fly over but most happily wander the pastures and behave.   I will move two portable coops that I use for broodies & grow outs into the larger fenced area.  It will be easier to close all but, confusing for the birds for a few days.  OH, WELL!

We shall see what today brings.  I'm thinking breakfast would work right now...a quick one.  Probably a nap later, also.


----------



## Bunnylady

Happy hunting, Mini Horses. I have had several massacres over the years; I think the worst was a total of 23 chickens and ducks. At dawn, just as the birds were coming down from roosting. A hotwire low, around the outside of the fence helps to keep 4-footed predators out, but you have to keep the grass off and it can kill things like frogs, snakes, and small birds.


----------



## Baymule

Just finished my coffee, watching hurricane Harvey on the news.


----------



## Mini Horses

No sign of fox last 3 mornings.  I'm really tired of toting a gun! Not to mention it is loud when it goes off (few test shots).  But glad that the actions I have taken have put that predator off for now.   Moved some horses to an upper field -- activity will help -- did some extra mowing along fences & buildings for less cover for it and more visual for everyone else. 

I mow regularly but my grass is SO thick and wildly growing that I can't keep it like a lawn.   They are pastures, after all, and darned good ones after years of work!    So much dew in AMs that I have to wear boots out to feed.


----------



## lcertuche

My predator this a.m. was yellow jackets. Ouch! I guess I must've got back in with one on my clothes because while I was nursing my wounds one hit my little dog. She was yelping and ran and hid under the bed.


----------



## Mother Hen

Breakfast is done- French toast,  hash browns,  sausage patties, bacon and eggs.


----------



## Mini Horses

All looks good EXCEPT for those 1/2 cooked eggs!   I just cannot do a soft egg yolk...soft cooked whites... .

When I was about 7-8 my dad made me eat an egg that was served to me "over easy" and the white surrounding yolk was runny.  Can remember gagging.  Have never been able to eat more than well cooked since then.   Probably why I don't eat many eggs!!!!!      Know that I used to like some soft yolk but, not after that.  Odd how such things stay with us. 

Sure would jump onto the toast, sausage & bacon!  YUM!


----------



## Mother Hen

I snapped the pic before the eggs were completely done ( others were trying to take pics also so I got rushed)  but they did get hard cooked.


----------



## Alaskan

I love poached eggs...


----------



## Baymule

That breakfast is a feast!


----------



## Alaskan

I am craving a snazzy breakfast.


----------



## Baymule

We had pancakes.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yesterday's breakfast wasn't anything fancy- just oatmeal you could dress up with dried fruit,  nuts,  brown sugar,  maple syrup and  also had store bought cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning -- coffee & 1/2 sandwich of PB & fig preserves.  I'm not real creative at 4 AM when getting first cup  

Gonna check Irma's location and start my day soon as sun is up.  Off for several days and loads of farm work to do!   Bush hogged for a couple hrs late day yesterday....Want to get a small shed up, some coops moved, some fence reworked, barn cleaned out, machine shed re-arranged, garden re-tilled, planted and I'm not even 1/2 done.   Oh, it would be in my best interest if I cleaned house, too.   

Ya notice which end of the list the house is on???   

Thought I was off the entire week.  No.  Some work popped up for 2 days mid week.    My wallet is happy but my list isn't.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew - your list is massive!  And, you do have priorities straight with housework on the bottom of the list, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Oh, it would be in my best interest if I cleaned house, too.



When to clean house.......
You are snowbound and the TV is broken.

You are flooded in and you finished all the outside chores.... well maybe not, you're tired from doing chores in a flood.

It is late at night and you can't sleep......NOT going to happen cause you work your  A$$ off all day long.

You are off work for 3 weeks and you have run out of things to do...ALSO not going to happen.

You're DEAD and your kids clean out the house so they can sell it.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> You're DEAD and your kids clean out the house so they can sell it.




I agree...only time you should ever have to clean


----------



## Mother Hen

My family get together is over and everyone has left- who gets stuck cleaning?  ME! 
   I don't know where to start inside the house or the outside.


----------



## Alaskan

burn it all down and live in a tent....less work


----------



## Mini Horses

POOR MANNERS & NO consideration.   

I would let them all know this....& don't host another.  Yeah, I know it's your uncle's place, so TELL HIM.


----------



## Mother Hen

I've got a pot of fresh coffee brewing.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mini Horses said:


> POOR MANNERS & NO consideration.
> 
> I would let them all know this....& don't host another.  Yeah, I know it's your uncle's place, so TELL HIM.



You know your family, I don't, but I know some people are simply oblivious. Before I just wrote the whole thing off, I'd come right out and ask for help. "You know, I love seeing you all, but all the work is killing me and I just don't think I can do it anymore." Maybe have specific things you want certain people to do?


----------



## Baymule

Mother Hen said:


> I've got a pot of fresh coffee brewing.


You'd better make it double strength for all that cleaning you've got to do.


----------



## Mother Hen

The coffee I make is made from 100% Columbian Coffee beans so it's already pretty strong but yes I did make it double strength.  I think most of my issue was I was both mentally and physically tired- not used to having a bunch of people around for long periods of time.
 I got the outside done so that's why I wasn't on here sooner plus I had to go get feed for the chickens and steers today.


----------



## Alaskan

so much rain here. ... for over a month, just rain and gloom.

I am going to have to up my intake. ..get my sunshine in a cup


----------



## Baymule

We had to get chicken feed and sheep feed today too. Naturally, from 2 different stores in 2 different towns. Sold a few eggs, the hens at least pay for their feed. We get free eggs and free meat in the form of roosters and old layer hens. Win-Win.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We had to get chicken feed and sheep feed today too. Naturally, from 2 different stores in 2 different towns. Sold a few eggs, the hens at least pay for their feed. We get free eggs and free meat in the form of roosters and old layer hens. Win-Win.


so nice when the animals help with their upkeep.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> so nice when the animals help with their upkeep.


LOL the horses are a hole in our pocket that we dump money in.


----------



## Mother Hen

I've got a fresh pot of coffee going,  if anyone is interested


----------



## Baymule

gulp gulp gulp

Thanks!


----------



## Bunnylady

GUYS! BAYMULE DRANK ALL THE COFFEE . . . . AGAIN!

It's OK, really. I know better than to get between a caffeine addict and their fix . . . especially first thing in the morning. 

Besides, isn't this what "more" means?


----------



## Mother Hen

Don't blame it totally on Baymule.  I helped also. 
   You're right,  Bunnylady!  There's no getting in between a caffeine addict and their fix first thing in the morning. If a caffeine addict doesn't have it first thing in the morning,  they're a grouch until they are able to have it.  I know I'm worse than a bear if I don't get my fix first thing.


----------



## Alaskan

me too...neeeeeeeeeed coffeeeeeeeeeeee


love the bank of coffee pots that bun lady keeps putting out.  

(except for those 2 nasty orange handled ones,  )


----------



## Baymule

I prefer lime green handles myself.


----------



## Alaskan

lime green love handles probably =some nasty fungal issue...


just sayin'


----------



## Baymule

purdier than orange


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> purdier than orange


but....but.....but


orange =decaff!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. My coffee pot is hot.... was supposed to get up about now but have been up since 3:30.... (90 minutes ago) got to love a brain that wakes up after 4 hrs of sleep and doesn't want to get its needed sleep....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. My coffee pot is hot.... was supposed to get up about now but have been up since 3:30.... (90 minutes ago) got to love a brain that wakes up after 4 hrs of sleep and doesn't want to get its needed sleep....


that is all kinds of terrible


----------



## Mother Hen

promiseacres,  I have that issue quite a lot.  What I found that helps me is I just stay in my bed,  switch positions and go back to sleep after a few minutes.  DON'T TURN ANY BRIGHT LIGHTS ON or EVEN LOOK AT AN ELECTRONIC DEVICE.


----------



## promiseacres

Mother Hen said:


> promiseacres,  I have that issue quite a lot.  What I found that helps me is I just stay in my bed,  switch positions and go back to sleep after a few minutes.  DON'T TURN ANY BRIGHT LIGHTS ON or EVEN LOOK AT AN ELECTRONIC DEVICE.


I didnt.... fortunately it's not a regular thing for me.... but am definitely ready for bed tonight!


----------



## Mother Hen

Coffee is in the carfe and it's hot so BE CAREFUL!  I don't need to have a lawsuit because someone poured coffee on their lap by not  paying attention to where they were trying to sit their cup and missed the table.


----------



## Alaskan

what if I sit on the cup??


And the cup is a squishy cup full of very hot coffee?


Would that be MY fault??


----------



## Mini Horses

Not if you are sleep walking...  errr sitting.


----------



## Bunnylady

*sigh*

Alaskan, you forgot where you set your coffee cup down again, didn't you? That's why you should put a cup on a table, and only sit on the chairs.


----------



## Mother Hen

It's not Alaskans fault he forgets,  it's that wild bunch of his and old age.  Heck,  I'm still younger than 40 and I sometimes forget where I sit my own coffee cup down at especially if it's a busy day then when I get a moment to breathe I end up finding it and still drink it even if its cold.


----------



## Baymule

Sitting on the coffee is a terrible waste of coffee....


----------



## Alaskan

today was GOOD.

Kids made me coffee...

then eggs benefict....


then hamburgers for supper.

sooooooooooo happy!

AND I never once sat on my cup of coffee!


----------



## Bunnylady

I assume you managed not to park your posterior on your hamburger, either.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## TheCuteOrpington

I've experienced one earthquake as a kid.
I was playing minecraft in turkey, with my aunts and stuff.

Suddenly, the sofa started to vibrate, then we took the stairs of the apartment down and everyone was looking at it, was it going to tip over? Nope. It was a small one.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

I wonder if Leyla is still part???

Guys, I've refilled the coffee pot


----------



## Mother Hen

I refilled the carfe also.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey cowboys and cowgirls!  I'm sorry to report this VERY sad tragedy but there is no fresh moo (cows milk)  this morning to go with your breakfast. All the older cows stopped producing and none of the young ones are either due to 1.) being too young or 2.) not ready to have their off spring.


----------



## Baymule

Catastrophe!! I am using goat milk in my coffee this morning. I drank some yesterday too. I don't think I like goat milk. I also bought kiefer made from goat milk and it is delicious. Now I know I don't want a milk goat. If I were to have a milk animal it would have to be a jersey cow. Something to ponder on.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm pretty sure there's other kinds of milk that's worse than goats milk.  I'm also pretty sure there's other stuff you could use in your coffee to lighten it up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I don't think I like goat milk.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> I'm pretty sure there's other kinds of milk that's worse than goats milk.  I'm also pretty sure there's other stuff you could use in your coffee to lighten it up.



yep.... rum works well.  


Goat milk is nasty if old, or not cooled down quickly, or if they are eating something you don't like. 

Fresh goat milk is great.


----------



## Mother Hen

I always keep a supply of liquid creamer or powered creamer because my body always fights me if I use milk especially fresh milk.  Don't know about how goats milk would effect me seeing how I've never tried it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alaskan said:


> Goat milk is nasty if old, or not cooled down quickly, or if they are eating something you don't like.


ALL milk is nasty if old, not cooled quickly....etc...


----------



## Mother Hen

I'll agree with that.
   I've bought some labeled as "Dairy Pure" from a certain store I won't name and within a matter of days it goes bad.  Yup,  the fridge is cold.


----------



## Baymule

Making 2nd pot......for y'all.


----------



## Mother Hen

By the time I got back from my appointment both the pot and the carfe were empty.


----------



## Alaskan

sitting down now for a late lunch and more coffee. 



aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Baymule

Scrambled duck eggs and coffee are ready. Who's bringing the biscuits?


----------



## Mother Hen

I'll take a cup of coffee with  1/2 tsp.sugar and 2 1/2 tsp. creamer unless you have flavored creamer than no sugar.


----------



## Baymule

No powdered creamer, just milk. How about honey?


----------



## Mother Hen

Not in coffee! I've tried it before-


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Scrambled duck eggs and coffee are ready. Who's bringing the biscuits?




Ah!


I am bringing biscuits!

son 3 makes great drop biscuits.


----------



## Mother Hen

Scrambled eggs (made from CHICKEN eggs)  with pieces of ham,  turkey bacon, shredded cheese and a couple of cherry tomatoes plus 2 slices of toast. 
  Alaskan,  what time zone are you in?  Baymule served that hours ago so I think you totally missed out.


----------



## Mother Hen

Who did it this time?  Drank all the coffee and didn't refill the carfe or pot itself.


----------



## Baymule

Nice looking breakfast except for all those red streaks over it......must be catsup....


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 38645
> Scrambled eggs (made from CHICKEN eggs)  with pieces of ham,  turkey bacon, shredded cheese and a couple of cherry tomatoes plus 2 slices of toast.
> Alaskan,  what time zone are you in?  Baymule served that hours ago so I think you totally missed out.



All of Alaska is the same time zone (used to be 3... but that made us all even crazier,  so we are now united in time!!! Ta da da ta!!)

Achem... 1 hour after California.



Baymule said:


> Nice looking breakfast except for all those red streaks over it......must be catsup....



Ditto.  

no katchup on my eggs please.

kiddos made twice baked potatoes today... their version.. with pepperoncinis, bacon, onions, cheese, and butter.  Actually very good.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Mother Hen said:


> Hey cowboys and cowgirls!  I'm sorry to report this VERY sad tragedy but there is no fresh moo (cows milk)  this morning to go with your breakfast. All the older cows stopped producing and none of the young ones are either due to 1.) being too young or 2.) not ready to have their off spring.



NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Anyone tried camels milk? Imma give that a go..

OMG! ITS SO CREAMY


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

@TwoCrows  we're over heeeere! Lol


----------



## Alaskan

camel is supposed to be closest to human....  of easily milked critters.


----------



## Mother Hen

I didn't think a camel could be milked.  Wonder what kind of milk you all are drinking and if it's actually milk.


----------



## Baymule

Camel juice? Where the heck are you getting _camel juice?_


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Camel juice? Where the heck are you getting _camel juice?_


camel juice is camel smashed into a blender and the liquid parts then strained out.  

camel milk is well, just milk.    the better choice


----------



## lcertuche

This a.m. was Ladies Breakfast at church. The menu was biscuits, white gravy, chocolate gravy, sausage, bacon, scrambled eggs, hash browns and assorted jellies and preserves.


----------



## Alaskan

chocolate gravy??????




What do you do with chocolate gravy?


The rest of that spread sounds great.  Wish I had been there to eat it!


----------



## Sourland

I apologize.  I have been derelict in my duties here.  It's a busy time of year, and the Princess and I took a vacation.  Lord, this place was a mess.  I put Alaskan in charge, but we all know how that goes.  Everything is cleaned up, coffee is brewed, water for tea is hot, and I even made some blueberry scones.  Have at it, folks.


----------



## Baymule

Aww thanks! Just came in, been working outside all morning. It's nearly 1:30 and I'm thirsty and hungry! Yum!


----------



## Alaskan

blueberry scones? ???


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, and tea water is hot.  Come and set a bit.


----------



## Alaskan

I have been bad.     decided to heavily doctor my coffee..  clearly didn't add enough though. ... still upright.


----------



## Sourland

Sorry that I'm late.  Got involved in solving 'world problems' over at BYC.  Coffee is brewed, and water for tea is hot.  @Alaskan, noticed that over at BYC yesterday.


----------



## Alaskan

noticed?

I noticed something?


----------



## Sourland

No, I doubt that you were noticing very much.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Sorry that I'm late.  Got involved in solving 'world problems' over at BYC.



I watched "Miss Congeniality" on Netflix yesterday. When you said this, somehow, I got an image of you stepping up to the microphone and declaring that the most important thing was world peace. You sure looked odd among all those beauty contestants.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey my fellow coffee addicts! 
       I've been neglecting this thread lately but it was really crazy around my place for about a week.  Now my Uncle is on nights at his job so he sleeps during the day.  I stay as quiet as I can do a lot of the cleaning at night or after I get a cup of coffee in me in the wee early morning. 
Speaking of coffee,  I'm about to brew some so if anyone would like to join me you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Alaskan

oooooh, coffee!


----------



## Mother Hen

You didn't drink too much of it.  You must not like strong coffee!  
  I'm sorry if it's too strong for you. I love my coffee to be strong.


----------



## promiseacres

Heat it up,I love a strong cup!


----------



## Sourland

Sorry I'm late.  Fresh pot just brewed - drink up.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks for the coffee.  I needed an afternoon boost!  Now I'm going to get a second cup just for an extra kick.


----------



## Sourland

I was at a field trial today where they have the worst coffee possible.  I had to get home and brew some good stuff to get my caffeine level back to normal.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is hot, and have apple Carman donuts. Get before the kids are up.


----------



## Baymule

I'll take that cup of coffee and skip the donuts. Up at 4 AM. Weaned a lamb yesterday to the back yard yesterday. She yelled ALL night long. DH finally got up and went out back. He threw a broom at her, (really? goofball, I could of told him it was a dumb thing to do if I had got up) and our female Great Pyrenees who is also confined to the back yard because of being in heat, came unwound on him. He threw the broom again and Paris was snarling and barking at him. You just don't mess with what belongs to Paris. She will tell you all about it with no holds barred. I finally got up at 6 and he told me what happened. I laughed until tears ran down my cheeks. What a dog! I love her.


----------



## Mother Hen

May I ask what's Apple Carman donuts? 
       There's regular coffee in the carfe and chocolate raspberry in the pot. NO orange handle pots available today.


----------



## promiseacres

Mother Hen said:


> May I ask what's Apple Carman donuts?
> There's regular coffee in the carfe and chocolate raspberry in the pot. NO orange handle pots available today.


Good Ole tablet and fuzzy sleepyhead .. Carmel apple donuts....


----------



## Sourland

Better late than never ?  Coffee is brewed and water is hot.  Apple Carman donuts were great.    I'll be baking something for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Sourland

I was as tired yesterday as I ever may have been in this lifetime.    Coffee is brewed, and I even made some sour cherry tarts.


----------



## Bunnylady

Glad you seem to have gotten your batteries recharged today.

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

yummy!

food and coffee!

So much better than the sea of maggots we found in the bottom of our trash box..


----------



## Sourland

The Princess and I went to the movies - saw "Victoria and Abdul".  First movie I have really liked in a while, but with Judi Dench as Victoria how could it not have been good ?  Pot is set up to be brewed tomorrow.  First person here, please brew it.


----------



## Alaskan

I prefer watching movies in private.    

*COFFEE!!!#!*


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> *COFFEE!!!#!*


 
Yikes. Remind me not to get between Alaskan and the coffee pot.

I've been re-watching Ken Burns' epic The Civil War on Netflix. So many stories; such a storyteller.


----------



## Sourland

"Al', any particular genre ?


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> "Al', any particular genre ?


nope...

all sorts


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is hot.  Where did all of those fish scales come from ?  'Al', have you been cleaning salmon in here again ?


----------



## Mini Horses

Working thru coffee right now.........catching up on reading everyone's postings.   Geesh, better get "something" to eat!!  It's just not time for me yet, maybe an hr.  

Hope everyone has a good Friday 13th.


----------



## Sourland

Truck passed inspection, got my flu shot - so far a good Friday 13th.


----------



## Alaskan

so far so good.... except I am hankering for biscuits and sausage gravy, and none of that is sitting before me.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> so far so good.... except I am hankering for biscuits and sausage gravy, and none of that is sitting before me.



How did you know what I had for lunch ?  Used ronott's recipe for drop biscuits.


----------



## Alaskan

oooooooooooh!


I might have some tomorrow. ..either that or burgers...not sure yet.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is hot.


----------



## Mini Horses

Need car & truck inspected.  Next week job.    We've had rainy & gloomy all week!!  Yesterday I got up & literally turned on every light in downstairs -- TIRED OF GLOOMY!!!   Made me feel much better & after a couple hrs I was in better mood LOL.  Good thing as I needed to go to work.

Today, not AS gloomy but  some.   Work again later and decent outside to feed.  Wet but brighter. 

So, I had bacon/spinach quiche and coffee.  Ready to go now


----------



## Sourland

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is hot.



Thanks, some left over biscuits and sausage gravy is in the oven keeping warm.


----------



## Alaskan

bacon spinach quiche sounds great!


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> bacon spinach quiche sounds great!


----------



## Mini Horses

Great title!   Leaves more for ME to eat...good deal  

They are missing out.   Besides it's a great way to use excess eggs, small amounts of any meats, veggies, cheese, etc.   Good protein, tasty and filling -- freezes well -- love quiche.

This morning sausage & tiny pancakes , butter.  Of course, coffee!    Then dog a bath, vacuum livingroom, 2 loads laundry, feed chores, open coops.....going to work soon.  Yes, food demo today -- spaghetti sauce & bread to dip in.   Will relax after that.


----------



## Sourland

Quiche - maybe it's a 'guy' thing ?  I eat quiche if necessary but generally not by choice.  Coffee is brewed.  Busy at baseball games yesterday, so no baked goods.  Sorry.


----------



## Alaskan

When a jillion eggs keep rolling into the house, quiche is a good way to use them up.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> When a jillion eggs keep rolling into the house, quiche is a good way to use them up.



Let me talk to the boys.  "Hey, boys, let's have an egg fight."


----------



## Baymule

Had grand daughters for the weekend, age 1, 2 and 10. One year old was cutting teeth. When she wasn't fussing, she was eating. I guess it takes lots of food to grow teeth. I need a coffee transfusion.


----------



## Alaskan

a coffee iv sounds great.  


Sour...don't be giving those boys any ideas now!


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> a coffee iv sounds great.
> 
> 
> Sour...don't be giving those boys any ideas now!



Ever had a house wide water fight, running through the house with a hose ?  Just one of out regular 'fun' times.  I have lots more fun ideas.


----------



## Alaskan

they have tried.... I kicked them outside pretty fast


----------



## Sourland

SIL tried that when I instituted an Easter water fight at his house.  To daughter he said, "Can't you get him to stop?"  Her reply with a shrug, "That's just my Dad."  All 5 grandkids still talk about it.  We all cleaned up afterwards.  Fun was had by almost all.


----------



## Alaskan

it is nice if mopped floors result.


----------



## Mother Hen

I've got a fresh pot of coffee made. Sorry for not having any breakfast treats. I don't know when but I'm going to be attempting to make EITHER Apple Crisp or Apple Cobbler seeing how my Uncle had a big bag if apples given to him.


----------



## Alaskan

sausage and gravy with biscuits. ..


----------



## Mother Hen

Sorry Al, I don't have the stuff to make that.


----------



## Alaskan

that's OK... I think I can get the boys to make it for me tomorrow.

kid #3 is getting really good at making homemade biscuits and gravy!


----------



## Mother Hen

A fresh pot of coffee is made. Hopefully someone else will be kind enough to make a breakfast sweet or a breakfast meal. I don't have the energy to make anything plus I'm riddled with aches and pains today- dog gone cold weather!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

thanks for the coffee!    I feel like I need an entire pot!   

How about blueberry muffins?


----------



## Baymule

I actually made breakfast this morning. Home raised, smoked bacon and fried eggs. Then we went outside and worked our tails off scraping up grass sprigs off the side of the road. We are sprigging a pasture with them.


----------



## Alaskan

I am tired just thinking about that much work.  whew!


----------



## Mother Hen

Baked Apple dices and coffee is ready. I'm also thinking about attempting to make Apple Dumplings here in a little bit.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks.


----------



## Alaskan

yummy!

I have been trying to get oatmeal cookies made.


----------



## Sourland

Fresh pot of coffee is brewed.  Help yourself to the fresh/hot blueberry muffins.


----------



## Alaskan

and oatmeal cookies!!! 

The boys made 2 big trays!


----------



## Baymule

It's night and we've worked hard all day. I'm having a glass of wine.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, and water for tea is hot.  Come and set a bit.


----------



## Bunnylady

Banana bread is in the oven - be there in a bit.


----------



## Sourland

I made fresh coffee, but can't find the banana bread.


----------



## Bunnylady

It's right over there


----------



## Sourland

Oh yeah !    No nuts - perfect.


----------



## Baymule

That looks really good, but I don't like bananas. I shall pretend to eat a slice, just to be polite......and slip it to my dog-he eats anything!


----------



## Sourland




----------



## Alaskan

banana bread is way better with nuts.

just sayin.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is ready.  'Nutless' banana bread is still good - especially if toasted.  'Al' as long as you are here, it's all good.


Alaskan said:


> banana bread is way better with nuts.
> 
> just sayin.


----------



## Alaskan

Why thank you Sour!  

I sure would like some toasting!


----------



## Sourland

I have a good memory - not that long ago that you were toasted, 'Al'.  Coffee is freshly brewed, and there is some zucchini bread.


----------



## Alaskan

bad on the zucchini bread, yum on the coffee.

Maybe I could get kids to make some biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Sourland

Fresh coffee and another loaf of zucchini bread since the first went over so well.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yum, yummy! 
      Both are very good even though my taste buds are off seeing how I'm dealing with a cold. That's why I haven't been around much lately, don't want to get anyone else sick.


----------



## Alaskan

nasty germs smooshing themselves into the electronics.  

Me...I have a cough.  hack, hack.

consider yourselves fully infected.


----------



## Mother Hen

You're the one who gave this cold to me so I'm regifting it back to you. 
  Al, I seen that not too long ago you were toasted well I've been there myself just recently.


----------



## Sourland

Well, 'Al', you have earned COLD, and not the viral sort.  An order for winter has been placed for you.  Time for wood - look outside.  It's snowing already with far more to come.

There is fresh hot coffee to ease the pain.  Have a piece of zucchini bread along with your coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

I am still going to avoid that zucchini bread.  

I currently have both kinds of cold. ..cold weather and a cold.

Hack, hack.   sneeze.

Had instant chicken noodle soup.  I actually like the stuff.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, and water is hot.  Help yourselves.


----------



## Alaskan

thank ye kindly


----------



## Sourland

Who was on clean up detail yesterday ?  This place was a mess.  SMH.  Fresh coffee is brewed, and water is hot for tea.  Please clean up after yourselves.


----------



## Baymule

I have two loaves of zucchini bread in the oven, loaded with pecans! Sure smelling good! Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Who was on clean up detail yesterday ?  This place was a mess.  SMH.  Fresh coffee is brewed, and water is hot for tea.  Please clean up after yourselves.


boys must have gotten in.


----------



## Alaskan

more zucchini bread????


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Baymule...what's your address again?


----------



## Sourland

Sara Ranch said:


> @Baymule...what's your address again?



Indeed.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Sourland

A fresh pot has been prepared.  Have at it.


----------



## Alaskan

oh good!  



coffee!!!!


----------



## Sara Ranch

I  need some comfort and warm weather right now.  No heat.  Temps at freezing outside.  Heavy winds.  Lost a full grown turkey and eight hens today.  That was at last count.  Will know final tally in a few hours when I close up for the night.  Heavy winds or a human assisted them away from safety.   *sigh*


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry you're having such a rough time @Sara Ranch!


----------



## Alaskan

Sara Ranch said:


> I  need some comfort and warm weather right now.  No heat.  Temps at freezing outside.  Heavy winds.  Lost a full grown turkey and eight hens today.  That was at last count.  Will know final tally in a few hours when I close up for the night.  Heavy winds or a human assisted them away from safety.   *sigh*



that bites!


----------



## Baymule

Sara Ranch said:


> I  need some comfort and warm weather right now.  No heat.  Temps at freezing outside.  Heavy winds.  Lost a full grown turkey and eight hens today.  That was at last count.  Will know final tally in a few hours when I close up for the night.  Heavy winds or a human assisted them away from safety.   *sigh*


After you close up for the night, have some of this hot chocolate I made for you. None of that powdered stuff, this is cocoa, milk, sugar and a splash of vanilla. I put marshmallows on top! And I heated you a slice of zucchini bread with butter on it.


----------



## Sourland

I like heated, buttered zucchini bread.


----------



## Baymule

I'll warm some up for you too!


----------



## Sourland

Thanks.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> After you close up for the night, have some of this hot chocolate I made for you. None of that powdered stuff, this is cocoa, milk, sugar and a splash of vanilla. I put marshmallows on top! And I heated you a slice of zucchini bread with butter on it.




I was getting so excited...    but then you mentioned zucchini bread again.



Sourland said:


> I like heated, buttered zucchini bread.



   you be weird man....just weird!


----------



## Sourland

@Alaskan,

I was a weird kid - that was bothersome.

I became a weird man - I worked around that.

I am a weird old man, .  I embrace my weirdness.

So called 'normal' can be seriously boring.

Good morning coffee Folk, a pot is brewed.  Have at it along with some zucchini  bread.


----------



## Mother Hen

There's some homemade Apple Crisp.  Nope,  I can't and won't take the credit for it.  My Uncle made it!  
Doggone WILD BUNCH,  must have found it during the night and gotten into it.  Hey Al,  THERE'S NO NUTS OR ZUCCHINI! 
  I'm thinking about making Apple Walnut Cake though. Will post pic if I decide to make it.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I generally have the water ready the night before and coffee grounds measured out already in the filter, just ready to flip on the switch the next morning. When I am away or sick in bed, my wife will make decent coffee.

I also do the majority of the cooking when it is a specialty recipe. Occasionally I will make a big breakfast for everyone. Today, when the chores outdoors were done, I came in and warmed up with cup of coffee #2 and made some oatmeal.

I noticed a few posts back, @Baymule mentioned pecans in quick bread. Sounds good, and haven't tried to do it that way, so I will have to give it a try. Also, you had a hot chocolate post I liked and thought I would share a recipe with you.
Crockpot Hot Chocolate: 1.5 oz heavy cream, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 2 c. milk chocolate chips, 6 c. milk, 1 tsp vanilla extract. Mix all together in crock and allow to melt and simmer. Enjoy!


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Baymule - Thank you!!!  Its so cold here and windy!  The real hot chocolate and buttered, warm zucchini bread is hitting the spot!


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Alaskan - Agreed!  And the winds have kicked up to high gear again today.  (Not in the forecast at all!)   The winds are blowing the WRONG way to send my birds back home.  

Will see what the count is tonight.

The inside of the house made it to 56 degrees!  Upstairs!  I don't think I am looking forward to winter much.

But maybe if I have some more of Baymules hot chocolate and warm buttered zucchini bread, I can ponder the windy conditions and the winter coming....


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 39809 There's some homemade Apple Crisp.  Nope,  I can't and won't take the credit for it.  My Uncle made it!
> Doggone WILD BUNCH,  must have found it during the night and gotten into it.  Hey Al,  THERE'S NO NUTS OR ZUCCHINI!
> I'm thinking about making Apple Walnut Cake though. Will post pic if I decide to make it.



very kind of you!  That looks great!

I am fond of nuts, so toss 'em in whatever you want.  



Sara Ranch said:


> But maybe if I have some more of Baymules hot chocolate and warm buttered zucchini bread, I can ponder the windy conditions and the winter coming....



tsk tsk.

No pondering on winter...pretend it ain't here.


----------



## Mother Hen

Jiminy Cricket Al!  You couldn't wait until the FRESH HOMEMADE APPLE WALNUT CAKE cooled a little longer.


----------



## Baymule

He didn't wait for the rest of us, he just dug right in! Dang it Al!


----------



## Baymule

Breakfast--crepes filled with tangy goat ricotta cheese and drizzled with maple syrup along with pan sausage. Yummy!


----------



## Sourland

'Al' has extremely low EQ.  It's not his fault, but doesn't everyone eat baked goods right out of the oven with lots of butter ?


----------



## Baymule

Sourland said:


> 'Al' has extremely low EQ.  It's not his fault, but doesn't everyone eat baked goods right out of the oven with lots of butter ?


Duh! I laugh at the directions that say to let it cool. Cool for what? Obviously the instruction writers are idiots.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 39810
> Jiminy Cricket Al!  You couldn't wait until the FRESH HOMEMADE APPLE WALNUT CAKE cooled a little longer.




yummmmmmmmy!  



Baymule said:


> Duh! I laugh at the directions that say to let it cool. Cool for what? Obviously the instruction writers are idiots.



so true!  hot makes the butter melt!

Butter! It is what makes the world go 'round!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, and water is hot - have at it, and a good day to all.


----------



## Mother Hen

A man who makes a good pot of coffee and also bakes will make someone a good housewife someday. LOL! 
Hmmm,  wonder if he also sweeps/mops,  dust,  does the laundry,  wash dishes,  cleans the bathroom and wears a French maids outfit.  
BTW Sourland THANKS FOR THE COFFEE this morning.  I would've got some going but the coffee can decided to grow legs and hide.  PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE don't get too upset with me I'm just picking.


----------



## Baymule

On my second cup.........the rain we were so excited about went south of us. We only got a short burst this morning and it quit.  The news caster keeps showing the rain that we aren't getting .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's because WE got it!  Didn't really want it - but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's because WE got it!  Didn't really want it - but whatcha gonna do?


Not like you can share......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happily!


----------



## Sara Ranch

I had flaxseed pancakes and dry aged bacon this morning, with some cold tea and leftover (heated up) espresso mocha.    buzz buzz!

Someone recently mentioned scarfing down some home cured bacon...  send me a PM please!  I have experimented with curing my own bacon but haven't got it just right yet.  The dry aged bacon is from Whole Foods, two plus hours away....

And yes, of course, one SHOULD immediately lather on the butter on any freshly baked goods...especially zucchini bread!


----------



## Alaskan

on the zucchini bread that has not yet left us.

 For the fact that the kid on coffee duty remembered his duty and there was coffee all hot and waiting for me when I got downstairs this morning.


----------



## Sourland

Hey, 'Al', see the video of what the kid did to that coffee ?


----------



## Sara Ranch

Lol - I totally forgot that zucchini does NOT like to grow in pots and that chickens really like zucchini so I only had about ONE to harvest for my eating this year.  Next year, it's going in the ground!


----------



## Alaskan

bad Sour!


----------



## Mother Hen

Good,  VERY GOOD Sour! 
Sour,  has a sense of humor. Hopefully Sour didn't take my earlier post the wrong way. I was attempting to joke.


----------



## Baymule

Sara Ranch said:


> I had flaxseed pancakes and dry aged bacon this morning, with some cold tea and leftover (heated up) espresso mocha.    buzz buzz!
> 
> Someone recently mentioned scarfing down some home cured bacon...  send me a PM please!  I have experimented with curing my own bacon but haven't got it just right yet.  The dry aged bacon is from Whole Foods, two plus hours away....
> 
> And yes, of course, one SHOULD immediately lather on the butter on any freshly baked goods...especially zucchini bread!


That would be me. We slaughtered hogs the first of June and muddled our way through some of the best darn bacon I ever had.

My feeder pig thread 2017, page 3. There is a recipe for bacon. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs-2017.35395/page-3

Smoking our bacon, page 12 shows it all sliced up.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs-2017.35395/page-11

Feel free to go to the end of my Feeder pig thread, tag me and we can continue talking bacon!


----------



## Alaskan

bacon!   Me, I just want to eat it!


*FEED MEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Mother Hen

I might fed you when my Uncle gets up seeing how I'm planning on feeding him fried potatoes,  eggs and sausage.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> I might fed you when my Uncle gets up seeing how I'm planning on feeding him fried potatoes,  eggs and sausage.


that sounds good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey Sour! 
          Bet you to getting the coffee and water for tea going this morning and both are done so just waiting on you to hopefully and maybe put out an assortment of breakfast sweets. Hint- fresh homemade zucchini bread sounds good.


----------



## Sourland

Assortment ?    Count yourselves lucky to get this day old banana bread.    Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Mother Hen

Wow!  Someone got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning or stayed up way too late.


----------



## Bunnylady

Well, I have some chocolate chip brownies that I made last night, but you're gonna have to move fast to get them 'cause they seem to be disappearing quickly.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yum,  yummy!  Chocolate chip brownies my favorite.  I'll take whatever is left


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Well, I have some chocolate chip brownies that I made last night, but you're gonna have to move fast to get them 'cause they seem to be disappearing quickly.




brownies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourland

Brownies ? Where ?


----------



## Alaskan

is she hiding them??


----------



## Bunnylady

Ha! You know you took the last dozen!


----------



## Alaskan

what?


who?



where?


what were you talking about??

*SQUIRREL! !!!!!*

**


----------



## Sourland

Never did find those brownies.  Coffee is brewed, and tea water is hot.  Good morning, Folks.


----------



## Alaskan

what brownies?

You mean the super chewy chocolate ones?

Those brownies?

Nope never saw those brownies.


----------



## Sourland

'Al', what's that brown stuff between your teeth ?

Coffee is brewed, sorry I was late getting it prepared.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I had the coffee made for Sunday School at 7:30 to automatically perk at 9:45 for 10:00am start time. I make it strong for those that like it that way, and others can add water or creamer. Can make it weaker, but can't really make it stronger if too weak starting out. Also had Danishes. Next week might do doughnuts. See you at 10 with your Bibles, grab a cup of joe and a danish and dig in.


----------



## goatgurl

thanks for the coffee and Danish.  and thanks for making it strong enough to be good.  i'd rather have no coffee than weak watery coffee.  I know, i'm picky but can't help it.  I was kind of hoping there was a brownie or two left but nooo looks like AL beat me to them.


----------



## Sourland

There's a fresh pot of coffee on the hot plate.  Help yourselves.


----------



## Baymule

Whew! I'm tired! I'll take that caffeine blast, thank you very much! We loaded hogs this morning to take to slaughter in the morning. Then we dragged the pasture, filling holes. Spread wood chip mulch over some of it, need to finish up. DSIL brought over the grand daughters because DD left on a business trip and he needed us to entertain them. Just sat down. Coffee is so good! Thanks. 

This goes so good with fresh coffee!

Microwave Brownie In A Cup

2 tablespoons butter, melted
2tablespoons water
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
dash salt
4 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
4 tablespoons all-purpose flour
Directions:
1. In a small bowl, melt the butter, add water, vanilla and salt. Whisk well
2. Add cocoa powder, sugar, whisk well. Add Flour, whisk well.
3. Microwave in coffee mug for 60-90 seconds. Center should be slightly molten.
    Careful not to overcook.
4. Enjoy with a spoon. Careful, brownie will be very hot.

You can put some chocolate chips in the cup before microwaving......yum!


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> 'Al', what's that brown stuff between your teeth ?
> 
> Coffee is brewed, sorry I was late getting it prepared.



The brown stuff is, uh, uh, coffee dregs! 

 Yeah!  That must be it.  Sure,  I was drinking the very last from the old pot.  Yeah!



Yummy new coffee though!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have done that recipe or practically same one, and it is good and fast. Good with Coolwhip on top.


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> I have done that recipe or practically same one, and it is good and fast. Good with Coolwhip on top.


wow did I read that too fast!!!

At first read through I saw "cowchips" instead of "coolwhip"


----------



## Bunnylady

Whatever floats your boat, @Alaskan  . . . But excuse me if I don't join you.


----------



## Sourland

We used to have cow chip 'Frisbee' fights as kids.  Didn't everyone ?


----------



## Sourland

I brewed a late pot of coffee if anyone is interested.  Yes, I washed my hands.


----------



## promiseacres

Sounds like heaven, get the kids off to bed and I will find the last piece of apple pie to go with.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> I brewed a late pot of coffee if anyone is interested.  Yes, I washed my hands.



Did you wash your hands after playing with cowchips?  Or after making the coffee?


----------



## Baymule

Flavored coffee!


----------



## Mother Hen

A fresh pot of coffee is made with NO cowchips being involved.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I set the auto feature on maker last night. Walked in to steam, hot decanter, but no coffee. Forgot to add the water. Had to wait another 15 minutes. Precious time too, between 6am and 7 when the school bus comes!


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the coffee.  Cow chip flingin' contest at noon.


----------



## promiseacres

You just want the pasture near the house cleaned!


----------



## Sourland

promiseacres said:


> You just want the pasture near the house cleaned!



Was I that obvious ?

Fresh pot has been brewed.


----------



## Baymule

Can we play sail rabbit too? Sorta like flinging a cow chip, but you use a flat, dried road kill rabbit. It sails through the air!


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> A fresh pot of coffee is made with NO cowchips being involved.



such a good idea  (do you realize that my time stamp says you posted at 2AM!!!  oy! )



Pastor Dave said:


> I set the auto feature on maker last night. Walked in to steam, hot decanter, but no coffee. Forgot to add the water. Had to wait another 15 minutes. Precious time too, between 6am and 7 when the school bus comes!



very sad.    I hope your day recovered.  



Baymule said:


> Can we play sail rabbit too? Sorta like flinging a cow chip, but you use a flat, dried road kill rabbit. It sails through the air!



that one is new to me.


----------



## Sourland

Road kill Frisbee second only to cow patty Frisbee in the hearts of bored country kids.  Had a 'city' kid visit one summer.  He tried to pick up a fresh cow patty.    Someone told him they were the best.


----------



## Alaskan

wow.

that sure is slow.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Can we play sail rabbit too? Sorta like flinging a cow chip, but you use a flat, dried road kill rabbit. It sails through the air!


Baymule sounds experienced and I guess she will win this. 
I haven't a chance.  so 
maybe I will stay in and bake a pie...   that goes way better with my coffee.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Can we play sail rabbit too? Sorta like flinging a cow chip, but you use a flat, dried road kill rabbit. It sails through the air!



Found a cat in our barn lot once. Not sure how it surfaced, but it had been flattened by trucks and tractors and reminded me of a mummy. It was calcified in place and had very little weight. I was less than 7 at the time and once realizing what it was, I flinged it. It did in fact sail like a frisbee.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sorry. Where has this thread gone? I am just as guilty. Once I read that road kill rabbit bit, the memory came flooding back.


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> Sorry. Where has this thread gone? I am just as guilty. Once I read that road kill rabbit bit, the memory came flooding back.


 oh maybe Dave has a chance against Bay


----------



## Alaskan

isn't that what usually happens when people sit around drinking coffee?



(I mean talk...... about random stuff..... flinging dead critters is not usually typical )


----------



## promiseacres

There's something extra in this coffee, isn't there??? 

Really you guys should warn us....


----------



## Sourland

Coffee was unadulterated when I brewed it.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Coffee was unadulterated when I brewed it.


you sure about that???


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> There's something extra in this coffee, isn't there???
> 
> Really you guys should warn us....



It's not the coffee, believe me.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> It's not the coffee, believe me.


did it get atomized???


----------



## Baymule

@Pastor Dave it just goes to show you, we both had some boring moments when were kids that sail rabbits and sail cats were instruments of play. LOL


----------



## Mother Hen

A fresh pot of coffee is made and water for tea is hot. There's NO cow chips, road kill rabbits or sailing cats in this coffee. I do have to warn you though there's a little extra get up and go in it.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Good, thankyou


----------



## Sourland

I'll have mine without the 'get up and go'.  There's rabbit fur on my chair ?


----------



## Baymule

Thank you! Gotta get moving and get dressed. From planning on a rainy do not much day, getting the 2 grand daughters in a few minutes, ages 1 & 2. Babysitter had to take the day off. I NEED that extra caffeine kick!


----------



## Alaskan

cold day.  coffee is great.


----------



## Sourland

Anyone want an early evening cup of coffee ?  I just brewed a pot.  Caffeine is my friend.  Cranberry scones are still in the oven.


----------



## Alaskan

cranberry scones rock!

I can say I HAVE to eat them for the vitamin C in the cranberries.

Better take 3....just in case I am low  on Vit. C.  Yeah...




Thanks Sour!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Definitely! Thanks. Big change from yesterday's 50degs.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yup, that's snow on the ground where I live. Sure, it's only a dusting right now but give it a few weeks and it will piling up.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Time for snowmobiles. Our winters have become warmer and less snowy. Have to haul em to the snow and find trails.


----------



## Alaskan

nasty snow


----------



## Sourland

Nasty wind, nasty cold, but on the bright side I have just brewed a pot of coffee.


----------



## promiseacres

I have a Fresh out of the oven pumpkin pie to go with.


----------



## Alaskan

I love pumpkin pie!!!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Sweet Potato  or Pecan pie is better


----------



## Alaskan

pumpkin pecan praline is THE BEST EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourland

Sorry, but apple pie is the winner.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! 
                    Coffee is brewed and water for tea is hot. 
          Apple pie with the crunchy topping is good but the best kind of Apple pie is when it's still warm with a scoop of ice cream on the side and both have cool whip.


----------



## Sourland

I put some 'Fireman's' donuts on the counter.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! Going to the Henderson Syrup Festival today! grabbed a donut on the way out the door!


----------



## Pastor Dave

When I still was on the ambulance squad and FD, used to park and go in this little greasy hole in the wall diner sometimes. They got me hooked on the apple pie served hot with a slice of American cheese on top. And the coffee was bad, but good. Ya know the kind? Woke you up but tasted awful.


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> Thanks! Going to the Henderson Syrup Festival today! grabbed a donut on the way out the door!



If some guy is there selling 'Fireman's' donuts, pick up a dozen.  I'll pay for them.


----------



## Sourland

Fresh pot is on the counter.  Have at it.


----------



## Baymule

We had a good time at the festival. Every town in Texas has a fall festival and they all pick a different theme. Henderson really has it going on, they hearken back to yesteryear and crush sugar cane with a mule operated mill, feeding the canes in on one side and drawing the flattened canes out on the other side. Another person mans the barrel where the juice is collected, skimming off the foam. Then there is the cooking vat, wood fired, where they cook it down into syrup. We bought 2 cans. I', going to make pecan pies. All over the downtown area was old equipment, there was an old tractor show, antique car show and lots of food vendors.


----------



## Baymule

Sourland said:


> Fresh pot is on the counter.  Have at it.


Thanks. The grands just left, age 1,2 and 10. The 10 year old brought a friend. The 1 year old is cutting teeth, ran a fever, felt lousy and I was either holding her or feeding her, she was grouchy! Supper was a bowl of cocoa puffs. I'll take that cup of coffee!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Thanks. The grands just left, age 1,2 and 10. The 10 year old brought a friend. The 1 year old is cutting teeth, ran a fever, felt lousy and I was either holding her or feeding her, she was grouchy! Supper was a bowl of cocoa puffs. I'll take that cup of coffee!



You've sure had your hands full for sure! You deserve that coffee.
Those festivals are fun. My grandparents still made cane sugar when Dad was growing up.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks. The grands just left, age 1,2 and 10. The 10 year old brought a friend. The 1 year old is cutting teeth, ran a fever, felt lousy and I was either holding her or feeding her, she was grouchy! Supper was a bowl of cocoa puffs. I'll take that cup of coffee!


your post makes me tired!  yawn!


----------



## Sourland

Babies are for young people.  They wear me out.  Coffee is fresh brewed.


----------



## Alaskan

do I have to arm wrestle anyone for it? Or may I just grab it and guzzle?  

(I promise to say thank you)


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm thinking about making homemade peanut butter cookies with peanut butter chips and two different batches of chocolate chip cookies (1 batch with regular chocolate chips and the other with white chocolate chips) tomorrow night.


----------



## Sourland

You'd arm wrestle an old man ?  You lose either way.  If you beat me, shame on you.  If I beat you, shame on you.  

C'mon, 'Al', just grab and guzzle.


----------



## Sourland

Mother Hen said:


> I'm thinking about making homemade peanut butter cookies with peanut butter chips and two different batches of chocolate chip cookies (1 batch with regular chocolate chips and the other with white chocolate chips) tomorrow night.



Okay, talked me into it.  I'm heating the oven for oatmeal/raisin cookies.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'll let Al have my share of the cookies. I'm not fond of oatmeal raisin cookies. Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## Sourland

No offer given.  I'm eating all of them right now.


----------



## Baymule

The best part about making cookies is eating the dough.......then making cookies with what is left.


----------



## Sourland

I should have shared.  I have a 'carbohydrate hang over'.  Coffee is brewed, good morning, all.


----------



## Alaskan

eh on cookies with raisins.  blah


I love oatmeal cookies, or oatmeal with chocolate chip!  

Got up too late today..cofree is cool


----------



## Sourland

Hey, 'Al', just brewed a pot of 'cofree'.  Help yourself.  It is free indeed.


----------



## Alaskan

see what happens when it is cold????


----------



## Pastor Dave

Since it looks like I'm up first, coffee is on. Tea kettle is also whistling over yonder.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all!
       I've got morning chores to do but before I do I've set 6 1/2 dozen homemade peanut butter cookies with peanut butter and white chocolate chips in them on the table. Help yourself!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Sourland

Thanks @Pastor Dave, @Mother Hen, thanks, but I'll pass on the cookies.  Good morning coffee folk.  Or is that 'corfree' folk ?


----------



## Bunnylady

Cofree . . . isn't that decaf? I dunno - coffee without the caffeine hit seems kinda pointless to me.


----------



## Baymule

Been researching how to smoke a turkey. Thanks for the coffee, it is soooo good this morning!


----------



## Sara Ranch

The site hasn't sent me any alerts!  I have missed the coffee banter!

I made Cuban expresso mocha yesterday and added some butterscotch chips.  Yums!  Very rich and very caffeinated!

I have warm hopes of actually doing some baking today.  I want to make gluten free butterscotch cookies!  But as I type this, I have a very cold chicken wrapped up, sitting on my lap.  Not sure if this one will make it or not.  Some of the chickens are going through their first winter (temps as low as 15) and are handling the cold well at all. I have lost 2 to the cold already.  This might be #3.  

Smoking a turkey?  Sounds interesting.  I will be brining the freshly harvested turkey this year.  Trying a new recipe for gluten free stuffing.  For the first time in like 24 years, I am actually cooking a Thanksgiving meal.  Feels weird.  Totally weird.
Suggestions on the meal?  Having company too.    The pressure!!!

Oh - does anyone have a recipe for using fresh cranberries to make some kind of marshmallowy cranberry dish?  Please share!

And suggestion for cooking the recently harvested sweet potatoes?

Thanks!


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Cofree . . . isn't that decaf? I dunno - coffee without the caffeine hit seems kinda pointless to me.



decaf is ultra evil.  It pretends to pep you up, but does not.


----------



## Alaskan

the site will not let me post my favorite decaf meme. It says it is too big.

My Name is Inigo Montoya, you have served me decaf, prepare to die


----------



## Pastor Dave

I noticed others saying pics weren't being attached because too big. They'll get it fixed.


----------



## Pastor Dave

@Sara Ranch, go to Forums, Social, Random Ramblings, Holiday Recipes.
There is a homemade cranberry sauce recipe there you might be able to use to add marshmallows to.

Also, sweet potato casserole is the bomb. Maybe Google it and find a goid one.


----------



## Mother Hen

Pastor Dave, 
   I think stupid correct butted in again.
   At the end of your message to @  Sara Ranch, you said also sweet potato casserole is the bomb. Maybe Google it and find a "goid" one. 
              I know you meant good so please don't get upset or think I'm making fun of you because that's not the case at all.
            Sour and Al, it was mentioned how an arm wrestling match between you two wouldn't be a fair match. Well, the fact is I think it would be seeing how both of you are "OLD GRUMPY MEN".


----------



## Bunnylady

Mother Hen said:


> Well, the fact is I think it would be seeing how both of you are "OLD GRUMPY MEN".


----------



## Sourland

'Al' is not old.


----------



## Treerooted

Hey sour, is BYC down?


----------



## Bunnylady

Suddenly, I'm getting warned that the site is not secure.


----------



## Treerooted

Ok, just making sure it wasn't just me


----------



## Baymule

@Sara Ranch My Grandmother made Sweet Potato Cassarole that was delicious. 

Peel and cube several sweet potatoes. Dredge them through olive oil and bake on a cookie sheet at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

Zest an orange, then peel the orange and section it over a bowl to catch the juice. Squeeze the orange core for the juice. 

1 cup pecans or walnuts

Cinnamon 1 teaspoon

Mace 1/4 teaspoon

1/2 cup brown sugar

Mix all ingredients in a bowl, then spoon into a greased casserole dish. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until the sweet potato is done.


----------



## Sourland

Treerooted said:


> Hey sour, is BYC down?



@Treerooted - some sort of problem which appears to have been resolved.  My security shut the site down and would not  allow me access until just now.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> 'Al' is not old.





old in mind...antique in heart...body isn't too bad yet...just a touch of arthritis and baldness setting in slowly. Soooo..I guess Sour is right...body isn't too old yet....or at least I am WAY younger than Sour.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Old is as Old does, or something like that. Folks use to look old/act old a lot younger than now. 70 is the new 60! I think it's a conspiracy between the government and healthcare to fool us into thinking we are younger.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Oh, and coffee is on. Folgers Classic Roast and some Indiana tap water in the tea kettle steamin', just ready to whistle.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> old in mind...antique in heart...body isn't too bad yet...just a touch of arthritis and baldness setting in slowly. Soooo..I guess Sour is right...body isn't too old yet....or at least I am WAY younger than Sour.



How about the weight, 'Al'?  Within 15 # of graduation weight here, and that took place in 1959.  Even born by then, 'Al'?  Still up for that arm wrestling ?  

Thanks for the coffee, Pastor Dave.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Pastor Dave - thanks!  I'm looking for the cranberry recipe now to try for Thanksgiving.

@Baymule - thanks!  Will be trying that recipe for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> How about the weight, 'Al'?  Within 15 # of graduation weight here, and that took place in 1959.  Even born by then, 'Al'?  Still up for that arm wrestling ?
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, Pastor Dave.



really? on the weight?   I so wish.

I am...uh.... 30 to 40 over.  Not getting any fatter....but I just can't loose what I got.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> really? on the weight?   I so wish.
> 
> I am...uh.... 30 to 40 over.  Not getting any fatter....but I just can't loose what I got.



Yep, really, but it is not distributed like it once was.    I do still use a belt that I had in high school, but it's one notch out from it's previous 'home'.


----------



## Alaskan

my fat is distributed in a nice even coating. ..so I actually look pretty trim.

I am very grateful.


----------



## Mother Hen

There's a pic of the cookies I made the other night.


There's a pic of the chili my Uncle made. It was spicy!


----------



## Sara Ranch

Let's get back to coffee and yummy food talk.   

I fried up some dry aged bacon (it's SOOOO yummy), scrambled some chicken and duck eggs, and a toasted a gluten free bagel for breakfast.  Gave some bacon grease on bagel crumbs and some scrambled eggs to my chicken (named Triple Oreo) who is in sick bay.  

He/she is in sick bay because two roosters hard mated him/her and she couldn't get back up without help.  Then when he/she was up, he/she went down again.

He/she was given to me as a "cockerel" that was close to 5 months old.  Well, we've passed the 6 month mark for sure and there are no numbs.  I checked his/her hatch mates (also boys) and they are showing some growth in that area.  

Who knows? A girl?  A boy?  Whatever gender this chicken is, it's in sickbay and scarfing up the good food.  

Can't wait to make more good food tonight!

Oh - did anyone put on the coffee this morning?  I forgot to make it.  But I have plenty of bacon to share...


----------



## Sourland

Site was playing games on me this morning so I was unable to brew coffee.  Coffee is now brewed, and tea water is hot.


----------



## Bunnylady

I think the site was playing hide-and-seek with everyone this morning, Sour. 
Nice to have it back. Too late for coffee for me, but I think I have some herbal tea around here somewhere . . . .


----------



## Mother Hen

This site and it's sister site- sufficient self was both playing hide and seek.


----------



## Alaskan

I don' like hide and seek.  nope


those cookies however look GREAT!!


----------



## Mother Hen

They are great! Not that many left.
       I'm thinking about making homemade chocolate chip cookies tonight so that way when family gets here on Sun they can have something sweet.


----------



## Sourland

'tis a Saturday dank and gloomy.  Coffee is hot, needed, and good.  Help yourselves.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks Sour for the coffee. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Good day to have work done and be in sipping coffee. Feeding done til tonight, so shouldn't have to go out til then. Temps climbed so could be nasty out. Tomorrow supposed to drop here again. November in Indiana...


----------



## Bunnylady

Last night's low was supposed to be low 40's, actually got into the low 30's. Today's high was around 70. Tonight's low is supposed to be around 60. Tomorrow night's low is supposed to be mid-30's again. Crazy roller coaster ride!


----------



## Baymule

Made egg nog. Mmmmm....... Y'all have a cup!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Made some hot chocolate in the crock pot. It was good.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Does tge egg nogg have rum in it? Mine had it as an alternative.


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> Does tge egg nogg have rum in it? Mine had it as an alternative.


Nope, Bourbon.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Pretty sure the homemade cocoa would be good with kahlua.


----------



## Mother Hen

There's a fresh pot of coffee made and water for tea is heating up. 
      Homemade egg nog is the bomb and homemade hot chocolate comes in second.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, @Mother Hen, I've mad a fresh pot for anyone needing a jump start this windy, bleak morning.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Shivering Sara here requesting a cup of hot chocolate and a cup of coffee mixed...with bourbon or rum would be a nice bonus!

It looks like a tornado hit last night.  And there were no wind in the forecast when I last checked.

Seven foot STEEL posts bent over.

The turkey kennel twisted up and relocated to a different pasture.  (And this kennel was 10'x10' and protected on two sides.)

Guinea housing gone.

A window and it's frame completely blown out (in a protected area) from a CMU building.  (Thank goodness I moved the flock out of the building yesterday!)

Bull gates damaged.

Fencing down.

Roofs gone.

Yet, the 5 gallon empty bucket didn't move. 

BOTH generators are NOT working.  No power.  No heat.  No water.  No communication with the outside world.  Did I mention no heat?  And our first snow of the season?  Just flurries to go with the howling wind.

Today was suppose to be harvest day.  Every customer, except for one, has been understanding about the need to cancel the festivities of harvest and delay deliveries.  (Thanks to everyone who was understanding.)

I am not harvesting turkeys today.  Dang it.  Instead it's been clean up and finding more and more damage around the property.

On the bright side, the power came on for a little bit today.  (Been without power for a few days.)  I am hoping to get a hot shower in before I lose power again.

To the coffee and hot chocolate makers - THANK You!!!  I really appreciate the hot beverages! 

Edited - hit the post button too quickly.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sorry to hear of your troubles and damage, Sara. Hope it doesn't take long to straighten things out. Indiana had some wind damage too. A Semi tractor and trailer sitting at a Wal-Mart was blown over by straight line winds.


----------



## Sourland

Sara, sorry for all you are dealing with.  Just made a fresh pot - help yourself, and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Pastor Dave & @Sourland - thank you very much.  The damage was actually much worse than I reported.  Lol - I lost power right after I hit the post button earlier.

On the bright side, I drove to town for breakfast after taking care of the animals and securing things I knew about the best I could.  Picked up more feed and came home with a renewed drive to get out there and get to work.

A neighbor brought some wood up and helped fix one of the generators.  Yeah, BOTH of my generators were kaput.  (Thank you neighbor!)  

Everyone with turkey and chicken orders has been very understanding.  

And it's SNOWING.  Like hard core, sticking to the ground snowing!  Outside on the ground and buildings and in one of the buildings.  Lol - I guess there's some roof damage there too.  

All in all, a good day.  Some great coffee, a kind neighbor, wonderful company on here, and progress made.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sorry you're dealing with so much, but you've got a great attitude!


----------



## Baymule

@Sara Ranch you got a SNOW-A-CANE!!!! But the bucket didn't....


----------



## Pastor Dave

Coffee is on. It's a blend of Folgers Classic with some Folgers Hazelnut flavor blended in. Not too fu-fu is it? It's hot anyway.

Water's abt ready to whistle in the tea kettle too. So help yourselves.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Pastor Dave, but I have just brewed a pot without any flavoring.  Nothing in coffee for me except a little milk.  I see that someone left blueberry muffins - thanks again.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Believe me, if I am too tired or real cold, straight up black is best to do the job!


----------



## Bunnylady

Holy cow, @Sara Ranch! What a mess! We've been through many, many hurricanes without anything like the damage you've experienced. I hope repairs can get made quickly, and I particularly hope that your power comes on and stays on - trouble is so much less hassle to deal with when you have a warm, bright house to thaw out in and a warm shower to ease the aches.

And thank the Lord for good neighbors!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Made egg nog. Mmmmm....... Y'all have a cup!




I have to be so careful this time of year...to not gain a jillion pounds due to egg nog.  I love that stuff.



Sara Ranch said:


> Seven foot STEEL posts bent over.



  Wowsers!


----------



## Mother Hen

Al, I think you and I are going to have arm wrestle NOW over which one of us gets the last cup of Egg Not seeing how I also have to be careful with it. I LOVE IT!!!! Wish it was available year round. Sure,I could make some up but it wouldn't do my weight issue any good.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> Al, I think you and I are going to have arm wrestle NOW over which one of us gets the last cup of Egg Not seeing how I also have to be careful with it. I LOVE IT!!!! Wish it was available year round. Sure,I could make some up but it wouldn't do my weight issue any good.


exactly why I refer to learn how to make it... no telling how much I would gain if I knew how to make it.


----------



## Alaskan

as to arm wrestling. ..maybe if I super spike your morning coffee, I will be able to easily win the egg nog arm wrestle


----------



## Sourland

@ Alaskan, 'Al', when you gonna learn that you can not win when wrestling ladies or old guys.  If you actually beat us, shame on you.  If we beat you, double shame on you.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all!
                   There's a fresh pot of coffee made-plain (regular) and water for tea and hot chocolate is heating up! There's liquid flavored creamer and sugar plus regular powdered creamer for coffee. 
   Sorry Sour, I don't have any regular milk. I only have almond milk.
      I do have to say to everyone THANK YOU for all the friendly banter. It really is a help especially when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Good morning MH, thanks for the coffee. Hate to hear you get feeling down sometimes. I get lots of folks coming to me to talk here at home, so pm anytime and I can try to help out. I am just a regular ole redneck pastor with a wife and kids and can relate to everyday life.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning!

We got our wood burner going last night!!! Our home feels so much nicer! Got a busy day so coffee is great.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, all.  Warm homes, fresh coffee (brought some milk, MH) perfect start to the day.


----------



## Sourland

Just brewed a fresh pot.  I'll be prepping for Thanksgiving today.


----------



## Mother Hen

You're not the only one. I'm going to be prepping for a HUGE Thanksgiving family breakfast tomorrow. My house isn't big enough for everyone and it's too cold to gather outside!


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> @ Alaskan, 'Al', when you gonna learn that you can not win when wrestling ladies or old guys.  If you actually beat us, shame on you.  If we beat you, double shame on you.



if the prize is egg nog...    no shame, nope.    EGG NOG!!! 



Mother Hen said:


> There's liquid flavored creamer



liquid flavor?   Say it ain't so!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

We're having neighbors over in a couple of weeks.....gonna be LOTS of eggnog. I make the most dee-lishious eggnog. Yum! Al hop a plane and come back to your Texas roots for a couple days!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We're having neighbors over in a couple of weeks.....gonna be LOTS of eggnog. I make the most dee-lishious eggnog. Yum! Al hop a plane and come back to your Texas roots for a couple days!


ooooooooooh!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourland

Well, the electric stove top started playing games during the prep.  Managed to get the stuffing, mushrooms in brown gravy, twice baked potatoes, sweet potato casserole all done.  All I need the stove for tomorrow is the green beans and cauliflower.  Shut the circuit breaker for the stove - if it acts up tomorrow, I will go to the beagle club (.4) miles and cook the green beans and cauliflower there.  Same thing happened last Christmas.  I think the ghost is messing with me.  He/she hates change of any sort worse than a chicken.  I guess people coming and too many dogs constitutes disturbance.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds...interesting.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm about to fix a half pot of coffee if anyone would like to join me in having a cup or two while they (and I do) last minute prep work for tomorrow.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Baymule - recipe please.  If you are going to taunt us with your culinary skills, please, please share recipes.  I'm ok if you send them to me via pm.  

@Sourland - invite the ghost to join you for the festivities!  They don't like to be ignored all the time.  Seriously.  Talk to the ghost, invite the ghost to hang out, and just be a part of things.

I hope things go well for you tomorrow!

@Mother Hen - I'd love to join you for some coffee and conversation - thank you!

To all - Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mother Hen

Sara Ranch,
         I don't want to sound mean but I so can't wait for tomorrow to be over with already. The worst part is it's not even a Thanksgiving meal that's going to be happening at my house. It's  a Thanksgiving breakfast! Right now I'm not even sure which is worse- hosting a Thanksgiving breakfast or a Thanksgiving dinner!!! 
I got the major parts done for the morning tomorrow- cleaning and getting the coffee station set up (which took me hours to do seeing how I didn't like where or how I had it set up orginially. I currently like where and how I've got it.) I just hope that come tomorrow it won't get disrupted by others walking past hitting it by accident or too many trying to get coffee all at once. I should probably get the plastic forks wrapped in napkins but right now I'm enjoying my coffee.


----------



## Sourland

Pastor Dave said:


> Sounds...interesting.



Interesting indeed.  Bottom line is that Thanksgiving will happen ghost or not.


----------



## Baymule

@Sara Ranch since you asked..... My Great Grandmother, born in 1877, died in 1980, made this eggnog for breakfast on Christmas Day. Everyone, including the children, had eggnog. My Mother remembered having eggnog at Mama Wall's on Christmas. Then my Grandmother made it for the family gatherings. She couldn't tell us the recipe, so we watched her make it and wrote it down. Now I make it and this has been a family tradition for over 100 years. May you and all here add this to their family Christmas and make it their family tradition.

Mama Wall's Eggnog

12 eggs
12 heaping tablespoons sugar
12 shots of whiskey ( I use 6-full strength blows my head off LOL )
1 pint whipping cream
a little milk

Separate the eggs, beat the whites until stiff
Beat the cream until stiff
Beat the egg yolks, add sugar and beat well
SLOWLY add the whiskey, while beating the egg yolks. The whiskey cooks the eggs.
Fold the cream into the egg yolks
Fold in the egg whites
Add a little milk

Spoon into cups, sprinkle with cinnamon or nutmeg


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds real good


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> @Sara Ranch since you asked..... My Great Grandmother, born in 1877, died in 1980, made this eggnog for breakfast on Christmas Day. Everyone, including the children, had eggnog. My Mother remembered having eggnog at Mama Wall's on Christmas. Then my Grandmother made it for the family gatherings. She couldn't tell us the recipe, so we watched her make it and wrote it down. Now I make it and this has been a family tradition for over 100 years. May you and all here add this to their family Christmas and make it their family tradition.
> 
> Mama Wall's Eggnog
> 
> 12 eggs
> 12 heaping tablespoons sugar
> 12 shots of whiskey ( I use 6-full strength blows my head off LOL )
> 1 pint whipping cream
> a little milk
> 
> Separate the eggs, beat the whites until stiff
> Beat the cream until stiff
> Beat the egg yolks, add sugar and beat well
> SLOWLY add the whiskey, while beating the egg yolks. The whiskey cooks the eggs.
> Fold the cream into the egg yolks
> Fold in the egg whites
> Add a little milk
> 
> Spoon into cups, sprinkle with cinnamon or nutmeg



now THAT would make the in-laws bearable!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

achem, Happy Thanksgiving to the rest of ya....


I just hope I make it through quietly.


----------



## Mother Hen

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE! Hey Al, if you want it quietly then don't come to my house for the Thanksgiving breakfast- eggs, bacon, sausage, pancakes, orange juice and last but not least COFFEE!


----------



## Baymule

Then ya'll mosey on over for eggnog at my house!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  'Al' you're welcome here.  It will be bedlam.


----------



## promiseacres

Everyone have a blessed day. I was last one up.... now they are insisting on breakfast. Too bad I can't send them to one of your homes... but am very thankful 
for my family and my byh friends 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Pastor Dave

After prepping things for dinner, was up til 1am. My sister's birthday was yesterday, and she asked for rabbit sausage. I ground the 30 pounds of meat and fat that it requires for sausage and summer sausage while prepping for today's dinner. It doesn't require that much, but that's how much I had frozen. NO breakfast today, JUST COFFEE for me,  please.
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## Mother Hen

My breakfast is over. Who wants to assist with cleanup? The turkey is in the oven for dinner. 
     So glad Christmas is a month away and no one is going to be here so NO more huge meals.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

How will you have room left to eat dinner after that big breakfast? Lol
I skipped breakfast to make dinner that we sat down to eat at 2:30. Took abt an hour to get away from the table
Need an emoji for loosening a belt. 
Pie later when not so full. Maybe leftovers abt 8:00


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE! Hey Al, if you want it quietly then don't come to my house for the Thanksgiving breakfast- eggs, bacon, sausage, pancakes, orange juice and last but not least COFFEE!




eggs and bacon????   



Baymule said:


> Then ya'll mosey on over for eggnog at my house!



aaaaaaaaah!

I had no one to make me eggnog.   I made do with spiked coffee!  yum!



Sourland said:


> Coffee is brewed.  'Al' you're welcome here.  It will be bedlam.



bedlam?  I am anti-bedlam. 

I lost the giblet pieces in the stock pot.  Can't find them.  

I will have to live with only diced up neck pieces in the dressing.  Found the neck.



promiseacres said:


> Everyone have a blessed day. I was last one up.... now they are insisting on breakfast. Too bad I can't send them to one of your homes... but am very thankful
> for my family and my byh friends
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING



*HAPPY THANKSGIVING! !!!*


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> My sister's birthday was yesterday, and she asked for rabbit sausage



rabbit sausage?  Never had any  but I love sausage so  super drool!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm enjoying this plate of food and watching football (LA Chargers against Dallas Cowboys). Oops, I just sounded like I tried to eat before I wasn't able to enjoy it which isn't the truth at all. This is my only meal since this morning.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Mother Hen - I totally understand.  In the past, I would stress about having company, the presentation, the food, etc.  Now I don't worry so much about it.

Usually -- but not this year -- I made something special for breakfast (usually trying a new recipe) for Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Like a big pastry roll or something easy to do the night before.

It sounds like things went well for you!  I hope you took a picture so you remember how you set everything up for the next time you host.  

@Baymule - made your grandma's Sweet Potato Casserole with sweet potatoes from the garden.  I added some chopped dates to the mix.  It was a hit!

I also used the same recipe and made it with white, er yellow, potatoes from the garden.  That was a hit too!

For the eggnog recipe - thank you!!  I have to get some whiskey...think rum would work?

Any idea if using duck eggs would work?  Meh - it will work.    Going to make some after company leaves!

@Sourland - how were things today?  Did you invite the ghost to be a part of things?  
****

Last night, prepped the turkey, made turkey stock, cranberry sauce, croutons (for the stuffing), sweet potato casserole, potato casserole, and pecan pies.  Folks, in my home, pecan pie means PECAN pie.  LOTS and LOTS of pecans...

This morning, made the cheddar biscuits, the stuffing, the gravy, and the turkey.

The food was delicious!  So many new to me recipes that turned out great!


----------



## Alaskan

sounds like a great spread!

We have 1.5 hours until "the meal"  and the oven with the turkey was shut off.

this is going to be fun :  NOT!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Sara, 
        Please pretty please save me a piece of that Pecan pie so I can have it tomorrow with my coffee.
     Al, stop being such a GRINCH and you might actually enjoy yourself and the family (or friends or BOTH) which have chosen to celebrate this holiday with you. 
    I wish I could have spent today with my entire family but I had 2 of my Uncle's and an Aunt plus a nephew here so yes all in all there was way WAY too much food. 
  If anyone wants a midnight snack later on the turkey is on my front porch help yourself. The more you eat the less I'll have to worry about not getting ate and spoiling.


----------



## Sourland

@Sara Ranch, everything went well and everyone ate well.  I promised the ghost that if he let the stove work today we would not host Christmas.    I made a baked head of cauliflower.  The first I've ever done that, and it was great.  We had twice baked potatoes, the cauliflower, mushrooms in brown gravy, sweet potato casserole, stuffing, green beans, turkey and a gallon of gravy.  The ladies got into the wine, and for dessert we had apple, mince, and pumpkin pie plus applesauce/raisin cake.  I won't need to eat for a week.


----------



## Baymule

@Sara Ranch so glad that everyone enjoyed Grandmother Elma's Sweet Potato Casserole. Chopped dates sounds like a good addition.

Yes, don't see why not you couldn't use duck eggs for the eggnog. People have used rum and said it was good, but I have always used bourbon. 

You said you made croutons for the stuffing. Ever make cornbread dressing?  I am a Southerner, have tried bread dressing, but just can't hack it--gotta have CORNBREAD dressing!


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Baymule - I haven't, but I am up for the challenge!    Recipe?

I enjoyed the bread stuffing.  Maybe cuz it had sausage in it.    I've never been keen on stuffing, but it was requested for the meal, and I found a way to make a gluten free stuffing.  So I made it.

@Mother Hen - I made one pie and 6 ramekins of  pecan pie.  One has your name on it in the fridge.    Enjoy!!

@Sourland - bake head of cauliflower??  Oh do tell how that was done!


----------



## Alaskan

one of my kids is Celiac...no gluten for him..

I make cornbread dressing that is gluten free.  

I make cornbread like the recipe says on the package, but with one stick of butter that is melted in the cast iron so it also greases the pan before being poured into the batter.  The recipe on the corn meal asks for 1/2 corn meal and 1/2 wheat flour, but I have found that 1/2 corn meal and 1/2 masa flour is excellent and cooks up just right.

After the cornbread is cooked and cooled, a break it up and mix it with 3 eggs, and mushy celery, onions and carrots that have been simmering in the stock pot for hours.  Also add the giblets and neck meat from the stock pot, all diced up.  

seasonings are sage, salt and pepper.

Add in liquid from the stock pot until the mix in the bowl is super soggy.

melt a stick of butter in the casserole dish, swirl it about, pour most of the butter  into bowl of cornbread dressing, mix it up and very gently spoon into casserole dish.  Do NOT pack.  cook until hot in center.


----------



## Alaskan

I am glad thanksgiving is over...spouse spent the time glued to an electronic,  mom-in-law had fun insulting me, and I didn't get to over indulge  with the booze because I ended up driving. 

hurrah  

glad it is done


----------



## Bunnylady

I'm glad you survived, Alaskan.Holidays are stressful enough, but toxic relations can turn what is supposed to be a celebration into a test of endurance.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had a good day with one empty chair for the first time at a holiday; not including Grandpa and Grandma. They have been gone a little while now. 

Al, that does suck for lack of better description. I am fortunate I have great in-laws. We see them all later today. And, I don't have to cook!  Your corn bread dressing sounds great.

I cooked the meal yesterday, and it went well. Everything came out good. Glad it's mostly over for a month.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, 'nough said.


----------



## Bunnylady

Pastor Dave said:


> Everything came out good.



One of the things I am thankful for is that I had the foresight to put a cookie sheet under the Swedish Apple Pie when I put it in the oven. I thought the cookie crust/top was a little_ too _spreadable when I put it on . . .  It wound up melting off the top of the pie and almost half of it ran down all over the cookie sheet. What a mess that would have been if it gone onto the bottom of the oven!

It was still yummy, though.


----------



## Baymule

Better double up on the coffee, sounds like everyone has a Thanksgiving hangover.


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> Al, that does suck for lack of better description. I am fortunate I have great in-laws. We see them all later today. And, I don't have to cook!  Your corn bread dressing sounds great.



thanks and thanks. 

 I grew up thinking that butter was a staple!  Gotta get as much butter as possible in most foods, unless you wanna use lard.    Lard is good too.



Bunnylady said:


> One of the things I am thankful for is that I had the foresight to put a cookie sheet under the Swedish Apple Pie when I put it in the oven. I thought the cookie crust/top was a little_ too _spreadable when I put it on . . .  It wound up melting off the top of the pie and almost half of it ran down all over the cookie sheet. What a mess that would have been if it gone onto the bottom of the oven!
> 
> It was still yummy, though.



That was a close one!  



Baymule said:


> Better double up on the coffee, sounds like everyone has a Thanksgiving hangover.



I sure do. ... stupid headache hasn't left yet.


----------



## Sourland

@Sara Ranch , I steamed the cauliflower until slightly soft (approx. 20 min) then I coated it with a lightly salted butter/bread crumb mixture and baked at 350 for half an hour.  If you like cauliflower, you might really like this.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Leftover pie is in the fridge.
Was out late visiting my sis and family. May be awhile before we see them again. But DH is on call and has a combine head to fix so am up to make the coffee and throw snacks in his lunch box.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the coffee and pie.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Pastor Dave - who was missing?  You could have invited Sourland's ghost over to fill the empty spot.  

@Bunnylady - always!!  I do that for most things I bake in the oven.  (Did that for the pecan pies I baked.)  It doesn't quite work that way with ice cream...  and when I made butter pecan [rum] ice cream for the first time yesterday, the stuff spilled over in the ice cream maker and froze the container to the bottom of the machine!!    Had to spoon that ice cream out, one bite at a time.  I mean, just a few sample bites were necessary to determine that the ice cream was worth saving!

@Alaskan - I am so sorry things weren't wonderful for you this Thanksgiving.  Next year, feel free to ditch the hub and the MIL and come over to my place.  Have to eat around the animal schedule, but it works out so well.  They eat.  We eat.  We sit and talk.  They eat again and go to bed.  We get to enjoy more food.

Your cornbread stuffing sounds wonderful!  I have that same icky label too.  I have to avoid gluten or suffer majorly horrible, need to rush to ER room symptoms.  I have found that taking a probiotic helps lessen any exposure to gluten.  And over a long time of taking the probiotics, there appears to be a slightly less painful reaction to gluten.

If you have any favorite recipes, gluten free of course, I would love see them.  I'd be happy to share too.

@Sourland - cauliflower is on my no list, but I am very willing to grow it and cook it for others.  I was making cauliflower crust and my young adult son was in the living room.  (I know, I just dated myself.)  I asked if he liked cauliflower and he said very adamantly "NO!!"  He said he HATED it!!!  Ok.  I snickered.   He's obviously NOT paying attention to me or he would have seen me processing the cauliflower.  Made the pizza crust, made the pizza, and he scarfed it up!!   And didn't believe me that cauliflower was the main crust ingredient!    He HATES beets and the pizza sauce was beets and carrots.    I am such a good mom, sneaking in veggies like that.  

Made Gluwein (warmed German spiced red wine) for the first time too.   It was delicious!  Going to made some more mulling spice combos to make future Gluwein.


----------



## Alaskan

dang!  @Sara Ranch all of that food sounded great!

my favorite gluten free food is chocolate souffle.    most recipes naturally ask for zero flour.  actually  been awhile since I made any.  They sure are good though.


----------



## Alaskan

oh, all cheese souffle recipes that I have looked at DO ask for flour, just FYI


----------



## Pastor Dave

@Sara Ranch, we lost my Dad in June to Dementia and renal failure. It was the first holiday for Mom and my sister and us without him. We had a good day, and know we will see him again someday.

On a side note, a family that is renovating their Grandma's house near me has asked I come and cleanse and bless it in January. In my Faith, we don't do it very often, but it should prove to be interesting.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.

@Sara Ranch, scoff not at the ghost.  I may have muttered, "If the stove works for Thanksgiving, we won't host Christmas."  

The stove worked for Thanksgiving, and has continued to work ever since.  Can a ghost have electrical aptitude ?


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Alaskan - have you made chocolate from scratch?  Yums!!!  I enjoy playing with flavors.  Lol - I made white chocolate once and took it to a planning meeting.  There was one prissy, not well liked/tolerated person there, who appointed herself "overseer" of the meeting.  She (per the rules whoever made up) was not allowed to participate, but she INSISTED on being there to be a "liaison" and an "authority".  (Translate - she was there to spy on us since the bylaws, according to her bestest friend said her bestest friend, could not be on the committee.)  Ok, whatever.

Everyone tried the white chocolate, but she refused & said something unkind.  I encouraged her to at least take a small piece and nibble bite it.  If she still thought it was "disgusting" she could easily spit it out.  Even gave her a napkin.  The pressure was on!  She did try it.  Ate the whole thing.  And another piece.  And another piece.  And another piece.  This continued for two hours.  I didn't have any left to take home.  Hate white chocolate, huh?  

@Pastor Dave - *hugs*  I think it's an honor that you have been asked to do a blessing.  

@Sourland - Absolutely!  

A lot depends on emotions and age of ghost (when the human died.)  How long it's been around, etc.  But yeah, ghosts can tweak electrical stuffs.  Even the new stuffs, like LED motion sensor lights.


----------



## Alaskan

Sara Ranch said:


> Alaskan - have you made chocolate from scratch?


nope, never have.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sourland said:


> Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop. I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply. It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days. Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator. Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started. Stop in to say, "Good Morning".


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all! 
         I had one busy weekend- had a niece and nephew here so had to give them my attention even though they are teenagers. 
          I've got a fresh pot of coffee going plus there's bread pudding with caramel sauce, bread pudding with no sauce, peanut butter cookies with white chocolate chips, mixed chocolate chip cookies and mixed chocolate chip & peanut butter cookies plus Apple pie.


----------



## Sourland

@Farmer Connie , glad that you found the coffee tent.  It's getting a little cold in here, so I am looking for something more solid.  @ Mother Hen has brewed the coffee and brought some goodies (Thanks, MH) so let's get the morning started.


----------



## Mini Horses

A cold, frosty 27 degrees here @6 AM.....sore muscles in back from fencing project yesterday, more "farm work" for today -- coffee was absolutely a necessity!!!   I had to pass on cookies but opted for leftover chili from last night. Felt I needed more lasting energy to kick myself into gear.   LOL   I'm feeling a draw to the bread pudding with caramel sauce, yummmmm!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I'm feeling a draw to the bread pudding with caramel sauce, yummmmm!!!!


Uh YEAH!   Sounds delish!


----------



## Scooter75

Good morning all. Heading into work. Coffee is hot always fresh even at this time of the am.


----------



## Pastor Dave

That is early. Mine is on fresh for anyone else getting up and going around the 6am-7am time frame.
Hot water in the kettle on the stove. Already whistled.


----------



## Scooter75

Way too early getting up at 130am but I only work 14 days a month. Mon-wed 3am 3pm Thurs 3am 9am. So I suck it up for the time off with the family..


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Scooter and Pastor Dave - we do what we have to do, and coffee helps us along the way.


----------



## Scooter75

Good morning Sour. Yes we do.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Let's see, 12 hour shifts and then a 6. Hmm, I would say emergency services, but would probably be wrong. Does sound like a bit of a strange schedule though.


----------



## Scooter75

Here is my office. Yard jockey. Move trailers around all day. Haven't been "on the road" in about 6 years now.


----------



## Scooter75

Sometimes they think it's an emergency here.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am familiar with those. Used to work for Wabash National Corp. in Lafayette, IN back abt 18-19 yrs ago.


----------



## promiseacres

Banana oatmeal bread and coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 3 AM, couldn't go back to sleep. I hate when that happens, but it just about guarantees that I'll sleep like a log tonight. Coffee......waiting on daylight. Going to make a PVC door for the PVC chicken coop we just finished. It's in the garden, then going to move 11 Easter egger pullets and a rooster in it and let them work over the garden all winter. Need more coffee....


----------



## Sara Ranch

All this talk of coffee and goodies...makes me hungry for pecan pie and butter pecan ice cream...   

I had to have some.  It was a good snack.  

The plumber got the hot water working again.  (I've been without hot water since his last visit.  He accidentally opened the wrong valve.  He had to come out because I was without heat since he started installing my propane water tank.)

By coincidence (?) the wood furnace broiler sprung two serious leaks while plumber was looking at it.  My floor is soaked, water is still steadily dripping out.  I spent the afternoon trying to find someone to come and repair it.  Yeah, my plumber said he doesn't work on them...but hello, one of the leaks if plumbing which IS his speciality, right?   

(When I moved in there was a wood furnace boiler to supply the heat and the hot water.  I hired the plumber to install a secondary system that runs on propane.  What was a 3 day job has turned into a much longer project with all kinds of challenges, like no heat, no hot water, and now this -- an extra repair bill that I will need to pay AFTER I find someone to stop fix the leaks!!!!  And no, apparently there's no way to turn off the water.)

Please make sure there's an extra pot of coffee....  I'll supply the water!


----------



## Baymule

With all those leaks, just make some "drip" coffee!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Well, you did say a lot of it happened while the plumber was there, right? Kinda like having a medical emergency while there's a doctor in the house.


----------



## Alaskan

Sara Ranch said:


> All this talk of coffee and goodies...makes me hungry for pecan pie and butter pecan ice cream...
> 
> I had to have some.  It was a good snack.
> 
> The plumber got the hot water working again.  (I've been without hot water since his last visit.  He accidentally opened the wrong valve.  He had to come out because I was without heat since he started installing my propane water tank.)
> 
> By coincidence (?) the wood furnace broiler sprung two serious leaks while plumber was looking at it.  My floor is soaked, water is still steadily dripping out.  I spent the afternoon trying to find someone to come and repair it.  Yeah, my plumber said he doesn't work on them...but hello, one of the leaks if plumbing which IS his speciality, right?
> 
> (When I moved in there was a wood furnace boiler to supply the heat and the hot water.  I hired the plumber to install a secondary system that runs on propane.  What was a 3 day job has turned into a much longer project with all kinds of challenges, like no heat, no hot water, and now this -- an extra repair bill that I will need to pay AFTER I find someone to stop fix the leaks!!!!  And no, apparently there's no way to turn off the water.)
> 
> Please make sure there's an extra pot of coffee....  I'll supply the water!


that sounds impressively bad.

  hope it gets fixed soon and running smoothly.


----------



## Sourland

Spent most of the afternoon on the beagle club's books.  Meeting tonight, and I had to prepare 2 months worth of treasurer's reports.  It took a bunch of coffee to get it done, but there is some left for you folks.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Baymule - of COURSE it's drip coffee!!!  Best kind!!

@Alaskan - all of these challenges that make me appreciate what I DO have, like hot water for tonight's shower?  The repair guy I have been calling for two days - even stopped by his shop today (no one was there) - had his buddy call me.  The poor guy is in another state having an urgent heart procedure done.  They think his artery is blocked.  My leaks, his blockage, puts things in a different perspective.  Thank goodness I am not on city water!  Imagine THAT water bill. 

@Sourland - too funny!  Well, not fun that you have to do two months worth of reports, but funny that I have been sitting down with a pad of paper working on a budget for myself.  Also trying to figure out what is a "fair" expense that my folks should pay part of if/when they move in.  It can't be called rent.  That offends them. They think they should live here for free, but that won't work for me either.  (And no, they didn't raise me.  It's pseudo family, no blood relation, just friendship over the years.)  

It's overcoming the difference in the way we think and the way we handle money.  I put aside money in reserves for major repair bills, replacement, insurance, taxes, etc.  They don't.

I'm not saying the conversation will be like this, but it's a possibility that they could say that since I don't have an electric bill, they shouldn't have to pay anything.  Same with water.  The concept of having to maintain the solar, maintain the back up generators, RUN the back up generators, replace the well pump, do maintenance on the water system monthly, just isn't a part of their lives.  With them here, I am going to go through 3x as much salt (water softener) and that's an extra $60 a month.  The generator is probably going to run multiple times a day.  Takes fuel to run the generator.  I will probably have an extra $250 a month in fuel expenses.  So I think they should pay something to cover the extra expenses.

Food is not a biggie.  I will share what I harvest, no cost.  I'll even share my coffee once in a while.  It will all work out.


----------



## Sourland

@Sara Ranch, yes it will all work out, but never allow yourself to be taken advantage of in the name of friendship or love.


----------



## Sourland

A fresh pot has been brewed, and water is hot for tea.


----------



## Sara Ranch

@Sourland - agreed.  Which is why I am not getting tv services for their visit in a few weeks.  

My youngest son has offered to send money each month to cover half the cost of tv services for the folks.    Nice of him...very nice of him...but he wants me to pay the other half.  Sorry.  TV services are a luxury.  If you can afford it and want it, go for it.  It's ok by me!

And oh what a morning!!!  I thought I drank two pots of coffee...and that equals 12 cups of espresso...  

  Turns out that I forgot to pour the second pot of coffee into my mixing pot, so I only had one cup of coffee that is equal to six espressos!  Yeah!!!

All is good...thinking of doing a few loads of laundry and updating my budget.  Forgot to add in internet expenses.    But that is ok.  AND I learned what maintenance I need to do for my wood stove boiler and it's getting a tune up/repair job today.


----------



## Alaskan

great update everyone.

I finally got the stove pipe cleaned out.  (told a kid to climb up on the roof) 
so I could start up the stove...but I think.I will wait until Monday.

have to drive to the next city up today, and tomorrow and Sunday we will only be home half of the day.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed, water is hot, and this darn old tent is cold today.


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, someone forgot to bring in wood for the stove yesterday. 
    Thanks for the coffee. I needed it really bad. 
      Waiting on a cousin to show so can go get more hay.


----------



## Sara Ranch

*just a vent*  propane guy came by yesterday to do a "mandatory" leak inspection.  Claimed he couldn't do the leak inspection due to faulty equipment.  Then he claimed I had a gas leak.  Saw the bubbles myself.  I had to sign a paper to say he did the inspection. I asked him to write on there that he couldn't do the inspection due to faulty equipment.  He reluctantly did.

gas = propane 

Repair guy came today.  Tightened the valve.  Said there's no leak if you tighten the valve.    Then he insisted he absolutely had to do this and that AND was going to replace the valve anyway.  This guy claimed he had to do a leak inspection since it wasn't done yesterday.  He never came in.  Told my visitor that showed up that I refused to let him in the house and had my visitor sign the form saying he did a leak inspection.    (I had gone into the house to check on something.  When I came back out, the repair guy was leaving.  He didn't leave an invoice and he never asked to come in the house or said that he had to come in the house!)

I'm half geared up to go to battle on Monday.  No reason for me to have been over charged for the propane.  (I was.)  No reason for me to have to pay the leak inspection fee, plus the service call fee, plus an hourly rate all for what should have been taken care of under the leak inspection fee.  Now, it's fair for me to pay for the replaced part.  I wasn't asked for permission to replace it - it was just done.  Fine. Eventually it might have to be replaced anyways.

I hate all this BS that I have to go through just to get propane delivered!!

   Can't live without the propane.  

And in funny humor, my GP decided to go deer hunting.  Would have brought home two deers if I had allowed them to jump the deer.  Think the game warden would believe it was the dogs that did the hunting, not me??

Coffee was great.  Thank you!


----------



## Sourland

@Sara Ranch , this too shall pass.


----------



## Baymule

Saddle up and charge into battle. I would be nice to start with, but I would sure let it be known that I didn't appreciate slovenly workmanship. You shouldn't have to pay for all those charges.


----------



## Alaskan

Sara Ranch said:


> *just a vent*  propane guy came by yesterday to do a "mandatory" leak inspection.  Claimed he couldn't do the leak inspection due to faulty equipment.  Then he claimed I had a gas leak.  Saw the bubbles myself.  I had to sign a paper to say he did the inspection. I asked him to write on there that he couldn't do the inspection due to faulty equipment.  He reluctantly did.
> 
> gas = propane
> 
> Repair guy came today.  Tightened the valve.  Said there's no leak if you tighten the valve.    Then he insisted he absolutely had to do this and that AND was going to replace the valve anyway.  This guy claimed he had to do a leak inspection since it wasn't done yesterday.  He never came in.  Told my visitor that showed up that I refused to let him in the house and had my visitor sign the form saying he did a leak inspection.    (I had gone into the house to check on something.  When I came back out, the repair guy was leaving.  He didn't leave an invoice and he never asked to come in the house or said that he had to come in the house!)
> 
> I'm half geared up to go to battle on Monday.  No reason for me to have been over charged for the propane.  (I was.)  No reason for me to have to pay the leak inspection fee, plus the service call fee, plus an hourly rate all for what should have been taken care of under the leak inspection fee.  Now, it's fair for me to pay for the replaced part.  I wasn't asked for permission to replace it - it was just done.  Fine. Eventually it might have to be replaced anyways.
> 
> I hate all this BS that I have to go through just to get propane delivered!!
> 
> Can't live without the propane.
> 
> And in funny humor, my GP decided to go deer hunting.  Would have brought home two deers if I had allowed them to jump the deer.  Think the game warden would believe it was the dogs that did the hunting, not me??
> 
> Coffee was great.  Thank you!



  How horrid!!

Hope it all settles down soon (without a bunch of charges )


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, coffee is brewed.


----------



## Baymule

I fried pan sausage from the hog we just had processed. Y'all help yourselves!


----------



## Sourland

Had a bit of that pan sausage with eggs over easy and sourdough bread.  I brewed a fresh pot of coffee.  It's that sort of day.


----------



## Sara Ranch

It's been a beautiful day.  

Baby got out and came running for me again.  (She's my youngest, smallest chicken.  My chicken sense alerted me to something so I went to the deck looking to see if she had escaped again.  Sure enough, after a moment I saw her and went racing down to rescue her.  She's running through field of boy chickens in puberty.  Baby is so small she can run between their legs and they wouldn't notice.) Scooped her up, brought her inside, let her eat her fill, then held her for a little bit.  She took a nap, pooped, and napped some more.  Then back to her flock she went.

She's such a sweetheart and she's had a rough start in life.  I am her third home.

Now time to round up the animals and lock up for the night.  

Thanks for the encouraging words, the coffee, and that sausage.  Oh my, it was yummy!


----------



## Alaskan

sausage!!!!


----------



## Sara Ranch

I have super hot water for tea and some Cuban coffee made.     Please help yourself.  Oh, and there's freshly made lemon water too.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Sara, just finished 'electrifying' the outside Christmas decorations.  I sure can use a cup of coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Thanks, Sara, just finished 'electrifying' the outside Christmas decorations.  I sure can use a cup of coffee.



that sounds all kinds of dangerous


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> that sounds all kinds of dangerous



Electricity is not my friend.    As a kid I was seining minnows for bait.  Went under a cattle fence.  Farmer had weighted hot wire with rocks (wired on).  I'm in the water, back hits the wired rock, wonderfully grounded, color me slammed into the water, back singed and respect for electricity engendered.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Electricity is not my friend.    As a kid I was seining minnows for bait.  Went under a cattle fence.  Farmer had weighted hot wire with rocks (wired on).  I'm in the water, back hits the wired rock, wonderfully grounded, color me slammed into the water, back singed and respect for electricity engendered.



wowsers!  how was any electric left in the fence?  Did you shock the water so bad that you killed fish??


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> wowsers!  how was any electric left in the fence?  Did you shock the water so bad that you killed fish??



After pulling me out, friends busily scooped stunned fish off of the water.

Believe that, and you can have some of this freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Baymule

I have drank all my coffee, now I'll start on yours. DH was supposed to smoke the bacon today, but came down with a bodacious cold, sore throat, achy all over SUPER BUG. It is cold, going to 24 degrees tonight, but that darn bacon is taking up space in the refrigerator and I need it out. Guess I'll go do it. Now that I have publically stated it, I HAVE to. LOL


----------



## Sourland

@Baymule, be nice to DH.  You know we guys have more pain sensors so colds are harder on us.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> You know we guys have more pain sensors



They do - it's Nature's way of trying to counteract the "Hey, guys, watch this" gene.

@Baymule - if your hubby has the cold we've been dealing with, he has my sympathies. 2 weeks and still hacking my lungs up.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We have some colds and respiratory stuff going around these parts, but there is also a stomach bug running rampant, hitting abt 1/2 the population. Nasty bug too.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Ugh.  I hope ya ALL feel better soon!

There will be garden potatoes and pork loin for dinner tonight.  Help yourself.


----------



## promiseacres

Sounds divine supper. Kid's and I just filled the inside log racks. So having hot cocoa and sugar cream pie....which is getting better with age....


----------



## Pastor Dave

When I was the Youth and Family Minister at a small town church, sugar cream pie was my and the senior minister's favorite pie. Now, the senior minister was a little bit younger than I because of my late start getting into Ministry, but that's another story. We were good friends, and worked well together. 

The ladies of the congregation liked knowing our favorite pies so they could bring one in to us from time to time. They said it made it so much easier that they could just make 2 of the same kind to bring in to each of us.

I have come to find out that a lot of folks outside of Indiana and maybe the Pennsylvania Deutch are not very familiar with sugar cream pie. If they are in other states, they have ties to Indiana and Pennyslvania or have ancestry here. 

Interesting enough, the same goes for playing Euchre, which goes well with eating sugar cream pie.


----------



## Baymule

I sat out in the cold, wrapped in my parka, lined warm gloves and flannel lined blue jeans. I love those jeans! Walked into a factory outlet store (reject store LOL) and there was a rack of Cabela's flannel lined jeans for $5.99!! AND I had a 20% off coupon! I got 3 pairs, looked online and those jeans are $50!! 

Anyway, I got some chicken soup going and DH took over. He brought me a bowl outside when it got done and told me everything I was doing wrong. LOL I made him go back in the house. It was COLD! I know for most of you, my cold is a walk in the park to your cold, but I don't care. Poor DH, he felt bad, and I wouldn't let him outside to play.

I smoked 3 sides of bacon, cut in half to make it easier to handle. One side was for a customer that bought half a hog from us, the other 2 sides are ours! it is now in the refrigerator, chilling. I'll slice it tomorrow.

I got out some Ramburger and hamburger, DH made patties and I smoked them. We had Ramburgers for supper.

Here's the bacon!







After all that I needed comfort food, so I made us a microwave brownie in a cup, topped with Redi-Whip.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Anyway, I got some chicken soup going and DH took over. He brought me a bowl outside when it got done and told me everything I was doing wrong. LOL I made him go back in the house. It was COLD! I know for most of you, my cold is a walk in the park to your cold, but I don't care. Poor DH, he felt bad, and I wouldn't let him outside to play.


I saw a picture a few minutes ago from Caldwell Tx (just West of Bryan), with about 2" of snow on the ground......


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> I saw a picture a few minutes ago from Caldwell Tx (just West of Bryan), with about 2" of snow on the ground......


I did get hit by some sleet while I was smoking up the neighborhood. Sleet!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My daughter is up around Killeen and she said snow was coming down!


----------



## greybeard

Just started snowing here. Moving west to east and will be all out of my area right after midnight.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all be sure to keep that stuff down there with ya, I got a trip to make tomorrow and don't need any added excitement....my track record hasn't been too good here as of late....
That bacon looks really delicious Bay....good job on the smoking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You be safe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> You be safe!


Sure gonna try.....


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> When I was the Youth and Family Minister at a small town church, sugar cream pie was my and the senior minister's favorite pie. Now, the senior minister was a little bit younger than I because of my late start getting into Ministry, but that's another story. We were good friends, and worked well together.
> 
> The ladies of the congregation liked knowing our favorite pies so they could bring one in to us from time to time. They said it made it so much easier that they could just make 2 of the same kind to bring in to each of us.
> 
> I have come to find out that a lot of folks outside of Indiana and maybe the Pennsylvania Deutch are not very familiar with sugar cream pie. If they are in other states, they have ties to Indiana and Pennyslvania or have ancestry here.
> 
> Interesting enough, the same goes for playing Euchre, which goes well with eating sugar cream pie.


My recipe actually calls it Hoosier cream pie....  and yes euchre!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never ate the pie, but have played many hands of euchre....Joyce is from Michigan.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Y'all be sure to keep that stuff down there with ya, I got a trip to make tomorrow and don't need any added excitement....my track record hasn't been too good here as of late....
> That bacon looks really delicious Bay....good job on the smoking.


It will be snowing in New Orleans tomorrow morning  and points farther East  later.
winter weather advisory for Alabama


----------



## CntryBoy777

That has to be a bit strange for them down there. They aren't calling for anything up here thank goodness, but some to head over Mike's way on Saturday.


----------



## Childwanderer

Just started snowing here! I'll be surprised if it 'sticks,' but then I was already surprised to see snow this early in the year. The donkey has access to the walk-in barn, and the wooly sheep have a tarp-and-pvc-pipe shelter blocking the mean north wind, so I think they'll be alright. This is my first winter with the herd, so I'm not sure of myself.


----------



## greybeard




----------



## promiseacres

We had some lake effect snow yesterday, but nothing stuck. Anyways windchill has down into it feeling about 10 degrees. So coffee is hot!


----------



## Baymule

It snowed on the Alamo!  The news said it hasn't snowed on the Alamo since 1987. Snowing on southeast Texas, but should melt and go away by late afternoon. But up here in northeast Texas, we didn't get any. It is cold though, 24 degrees. 

I made a huge pot of coffee. Hot cocoa on the stove. I'm cooking bacon and eggs, y'all come on over!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We have snow on the ground south of Houston this morning...   Gonna get to 50 this afternoon....smh


----------



## Baymule

All our Nawthurnern friends, take notice. Texas knows how to have SNOW! 

It snows, everybody gets all excited, throws snowballs, makes snowmen, closes schools or delays opening so the bus drivers don't slide off the road with our precious children, and before we get sick and tired of the stuff, it melts and goes away!


----------



## Sourland

Just weird that you folks get snow before us.  It's supposed to get here tomorrow morning.  Coffee is good, and I am ready.  Thanks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had to break out the Swiss Miss this morning....a bit Chilly out there..........there's plenty of envelopes if anyone cares to have some....water is on the stove.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had flurries yesterday and supposed to get flurries agaun Saturday.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> After pulling me out, friends busily scooped stunned fish off of the water.
> 
> Believe that, and you can have some of this freshly brewed coffee.




ah!  hand it over!  



Baymule said:


> All our Nawthurnern friends, take notice. Texas knows how to have SNOW!
> 
> It snows, everybody gets all excited, throws snowballs, makes snowmen, closes schools or delays opening so the bus drivers don't slide off the road with our precious children, and before we get sick and tired of the stuff, it melts and goes away!



ideal way to have winter!  WHOOT!!!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Snow looms.


----------



## Bunnylady

We've gotten probably 2 inches . . . all in the form of rain. Temps hovering around 40 for the last couple of days, and the wind picked up a bit last night. So, we have all of the wet and nasty, without the fun, but twice the mud. Thrills.

The coffee's good, though. Thanks, Sour.


----------



## Baymule

On 2nd pot of coffee. No snow. It's cold and I am moving slow.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Coffee is brewed.  Snow looms.



I read the above as "snow loons"  And I agree.  Those people that live with snow are loons.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> I read the above as "snow loons"  And I agree.  Those people that live with snow are loons.



And those who have never driven in snow can be true loons.  I once had the joy of driving in Atlanta during a snow storm.


----------



## Sourland

Oh yeah, just put out a fresh pot of coffee.  I've been hitting it pretty heavy today.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Oh yeah, just put out a fresh pot of coffee.  I've been hitting it pretty heavy today.


Sour, Sour, Sour.

Don't you know that you aren't supposed to hit things?

I had a good coffee fix today.

Yumm, and warm, very good, definitely needed.

Because up here in the FROZEN wasteland of Alaska...

It has just been rain, rain ,rain, rain.  

I hate snow, but sheets of ice are worse.


Of course, THIS much rain  might actually melt all of the ice on the road...that would be nice.


----------



## Sourland

The hand hurting period of semi hibernation has now arrived.  Coffee is ready.


----------



## Scooter75

So today i had more coffee than normal..... on the phone with insurance company. We smoked a telephone pole Saturday night. Wife's mom was in front of us and got the left side and we got the right side of pole.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> The hand hurting period of semi hibernation has now arrived.  Coffee is ready.



yep, cold and damp.  



Scooter75 said:


> So today i had more coffee than normal..... on the phone with insurance company. We smoked a telephone pole Saturday night. Wife's mom was in front of us and got the left side and we got the right side of pole.View attachment 41088 View attachment 41089



well, that is new and different. ..but not fun.


----------



## Baymule

Oh no! Was anybody hurt?


----------



## Scooter75

@Baymule   Nobody got hurt. We (her mom and us) were cars #3 and #4 to wreck in that curve within the hour. 2nd car took out a brick mailbox.1st one got a tree..


----------



## Pastor Dave

There's not much control on ice, black ice,  first snow hit roads, etc. In a 4x4 truck the only benefit is assistance getting back onto the road. Sand, salt, slow, weight in rear of truck. Abt all you can do. 

Used to see all this when on Fire and EMS. We had just as bad a time getting to the scenes, believe me.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is ready.  Easy on those slick roads.  Keep the shiny side up.


----------



## Bunnylady

Pastor Dave said:


> Used to see all this when on Fire and EMS. We had just as bad a time getting to the scenes, believe me.



Sounds like an episode I watched of "Highway Thru He11." Colin and his big, heavy wrecker got called out to get a tanker truck that had slid into a ditch back on the road. He couldn't even get to the truck, because during the time between receiving the call and arriving at the scene, several more trucks slid into each other or into the ditches trying to avoid each other, and were blocking the road. As he pulls up and starts to assess the situation, a firetruck creeps past him and slides into the ditch, too. (He decided the firetruck was most important, so that got pulled out first).

And I thought things got nutsy around here when the roads get icy!

Glad nobody got hurt, hope the repairs don't hurt too much, either.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  It's a good day for a hot cup.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, Sour. I think I'll sit in the greenhouse to enjoy it.


----------



## Baymule

I like your greenhouse! Pretty!

I made a lemon chess pie last night. I must confess, DH and I ate half of it, but there is the other half in the kitchen.......hurry before it's gone!


----------



## Pastor Dave

That's a lot of poinsettias. What do you do with all of them?


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> That's a lot of poinsettias. What do you do with all of them?


her hubby sells them.   hopefully.  


My driveway is so icy...the UPS man did NOT deliver our goodies.

blah... going to try to track the man down today.  Must be a new guy...the old one knew where spouse worked in town, and would drop stuff of off  there if our drive was bad.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Better setim straight. Or make the bad weather deliveries at husband's work.


----------



## Bunnylady

Pastor Dave said:


> That's a lot of poinsettias. What do you do with all of them?



Some go to our church, some are given to Hubby's customers, and some are (hopefully) sold.


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> Better setim straight. Or make the bad weather deliveries at husband's work.


yep.

we tracked him down and told him to deliver them to the college (where spouse works), guy dropped off a bunch of stuff.   Looks like maybe all of the kid Christmas presents.

So..worked out.


----------



## Mother Hen

For the  past four hours  I've been trying to thaw out the hot water in my kitchen.  So far  no luck , think it's  going to be a very  lllllooooonnnnnggggg night so I'm  making  coffee


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> For the  past four hours  I've been trying to thaw out the hot water in my kitchen.  So far  no luck , think it's  going to be a very  lllllooooonnnnnggggg night so I'm  making  coffee


bummer

hope it improves


----------



## Mother Hen

From the  way  it's  looking  it's not  going to  improve  tonight.  Think  it may have to  wait until  tomorrow morning  when  my Uncle  gets home  so he can  use the heat gun  on it seeing how it  must be  frozen  under the trailer.


----------



## Baymule

Careful with the heat gun, you can set the place on fire. Do you have a hair blow dryer? I have crawled under a house before with the extension cord ran out the window, trusty blow dryer in hand.....


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm  currently  using a  hair dryer  under the sink but the hair dryer is  shutting off then starting  back up  again  after a few minutes.


----------



## Baymule

One of those safety $%^%$&^$%^ features that you don't need. It is probably frozen up under the house anyway.... Go get some coffee.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm  already  drinking a  cup.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Pastor Dave

Once upon a time, in an earlier chapter of my life, I lived in a house trailer. Not hard to get a little heat to warm the inside,  but underneath seemed to freeze. We used the dark gray foam tubes with the slit to push onto all the pipes. Used heat tape too. Best thing to do is keep all the cold air out with whatever skirting you can get. We replaced tin with plywood. Straw bales around the skirting insulated good too. I guess if you don't want to look too redneck, you could put the bales inside the skirting. Better to look redneck than have frozen pipes though. Praying for your pipes, @Mother Hen.


----------



## Mother Hen

There's  heat tape around the  pipes that go to the bathroom. Was told never had problem with hot water freezing in the kitchen yet earlier this year during the  winter the kitchen started freezing.  
Here in little  bit I've got to  dress really  warm and go out and use the hair dryer under the trailer.


----------



## Sourland

Good luck, MH.  I'll brew another pot for later.


----------



## Baymule

Cardboard or feed sacks on the ground will help insulate YOU from the cold ground.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Definitely! What Bay said.


----------



## Mother Hen

There's a  slight  issue - that side of the trailer has pieces of  tin for skirting and because I  was never shown how to get under there I didn't  attempt  it.


----------



## Alaskan

The first house we had up here was pretty...uh... Alaskan.

When the pipes would freeze up, even with a big forced hot air heater






it could take several days to get every thing thawed back out.  I guess we just needed to wait for the temperature to increase.


----------



## Mother Hen

I still  wasn't  able to get the  hot water thawed out  in the kitchen even  using a  heat gun.  Not sure where it's  frozen at and that's  the most frustrating thing. I'm not  even  the owner of this  property so it shouldn't  fall onto me to thaw the pipes out yet I didn't  see the property  owner going  outside,  getting  the heat gun and extension cord out of the tool trailer and climbing  under the trailer nope he sat inside  on his bottom  watching  TV.  Guess  he thinks  just because  he works all night he doesn't have to do  anything  around here  anymore.


----------



## Pastor Dave

That's not right. I would still ask him to help. Maybe you can offer him some coffee. If that don't work, tell him you'r hiring someone and sending the bill to the property owner.


----------



## promiseacres

Sounds very frustrating.... hoping it gets taken care of asap. 
 @Mother Hen


----------



## Baymule

Jumped up and ran outside this morning to be greeted by twin lambs! Pictures on Sheep forum under Birthing, Weaning and Raising Young Sheep. Then came back in and had my coffee. And breakfast. Made more coffee, y'all help yourselves!


----------



## Mother Hen

Pastor Dave said:


> That's not right. I would still ask him to help. Maybe you can offer him some coffee. If that don't work, tell him you'r hiring someone and sending the bill to the property owner.


The property  owner is my Uncle who I stay with.  
It does get very frustrating!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Jumped up and ran outside this morning to be greeted by twin lambs! Pictures on Sheep forum under Birthing, Weaning and Raising Young Sheep. Then came back in and had my coffee. And breakfast. Made more coffee, y'all help yourselves!


warm enough for them?  I had one set of kids,last year...lost their ear tips.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm not  sure when it happened but I  am happy to  report  that the hot water in my kitchen  finally decided to thaw out with no broken  pipes.


----------



## Baymule

*YAY!!!! HOT WATER AND NO LEAKS!!!!

*


----------



## Mother Hen

The funny thing is  my Uncle  had just told me  I would have to  listen for the  hot water and watch  for steam  just in case  the pipe burst when I  decided to  check on the  water.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  We are making cookies today.  If possible when the Princess is not watching, I will bring some to the Café.


----------



## Mother Hen

Cookies sound good.  Thank you


----------



## Baymule

We are lazy today. Going to get up and go get pizza.


----------



## Mother Hen

Pizza  sounds good  too.  As long as there's no  anchovies  on it


----------



## Sourland

No anchovies on anything sounds good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Who wants to  come to my house  for dinner?  It's  homemade  Baked Mac  & Cheese


----------



## Pastor Dave

My wife makes some pretty good mac and cheese. Do you use cracker crumbs on the top?


----------



## Sourland

Coffee has been brewed.  Hope that everyone has a good day.


----------



## Mother Hen

Pastor Dave said:


> My wife makes some pretty good mac and cheese. Do you use cracker crumbs on the top?


Nope,  I usually  use bread crumbs  but didn't  have any.  I've  also been known to sprinkle  the top with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Alaskan

cheeeeeeeeese!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Tomorrow  morning  I'm  thinking about making breakfast  sandwiches - egg,  sausage and  cheese on bagel.  
    I'm  a human rat! I love  cheese!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds like John Candy in _Uncle Buck._


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Baymule.


----------



## Baymule

Got up early this morning. It is so foggy that we can't see the road. House sits about 100 yards off the road. Have 80% of rain on Tuesday, sure hope we get more rain!


----------



## Pastor Dave

We're gonna have a green Christmas with highs in 40s and 50s. It seems like we always skip Christmas and get snow afterwards some time. I would prefer to have a white Christmas and it go back to green afterward.


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> Tomorrow  morning  I'm  thinking about making breakfast  sandwiches - egg,  sausage and  cheese on bagel.
> I'm  a human rat! I love  cheese!




don't know about being a rat.  But that food sounds good to me!  



Pastor Dave said:


> We're gonna have a green Christmas with highs in 40s and 50s. It seems like we always skip Christmas and get snow afterwards some time. I would prefer to have a white Christmas and it go back to green afterward.



We often get some ice before Christmas. .. and then in Jan, February and March get a jillion feet of snow.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Have at it.


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Sourland

Anyone need an afternoon cup ?  I did so I just brewed a pot.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sourland said:


> Anyone need an afternoon cup ? I did so I just brewed a pot.


I'm a morning coffee addict. Afternoons I need to relax..
Chores are completed.. "smell the roses slowley". lol

Before Coffee..



After Coffee..




Coffee flavored ICE CREAM... OH YEAH!


----------



## Alaskan

whew!   I drank a full pot on my 6 hour drive to Anchorage.  barf... driving in slushy snow through a switchback full high mountain pass is not fun for me.


----------



## Sourland

@ Alaskan, that would require a half dozen 'pee breaks' for me.  

Coffee is brewed.  Is this site being slow for anyone else or is it just me ?


----------



## Farmer Connie

Baymule said:


> It is so foggy that we can't see the road.


We also have had exceptional amounts of fog the last 3 days. Early mornings it looks like it rained on the grass but we have had clear skies at night for days.


----------



## Alaskan

Howdy and good morning all!  

I am in the big city, in a hotel room without a coffee maker.

going to have to find a place here that serves breakfast.

should be at least one, right?


----------



## Sourland

Hope you found that coffee, 'Al'.  A decaffeinated Alaskan is a scary Alaskan.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Hope you found that coffee, 'Al'.  A decaffeinated Alaskan is a scary Alaskan.


very, very true.

kid #3 is with me... he was getting a bit scared. .. but then we found a coffee kiosk     crisis averted!


----------



## Sourland

Just brewed a fresh pot.  Needed an evening cup.


----------



## Alaskan

hot comfort!


----------



## Sourland

Fresh coffee brewed, and cookies are on the counter.


----------



## Pastor Dave

The boys' last day before Christmas break was yesterday. Definitely need coffee today! Oh no, two weeks of this. What was I thinking!?


----------



## Sourland

@Pastor Dave, enjoy it while you can.  These days shall pass all to quickly in retrospect.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I suspect they will.
In a chapter earlier in my life, half a lifetime ago(at least in my lifetime) I was married and had step children. I was very young and immature, and it was a very bad match with the ex. I loved the kids, but had no parental rights to see them. It ended badly, and not allowing me to see the kids was a final way to hurt me.

Skip ahead abt 4 years, and remarried, and put a decade between raising children. This time, my babies. A son in 2010 and DS2 in 2013. This time I am the same age as my Dad when I was born. This time I can make comparisons between what he did at the age I am now and what I can mimic and avoid.

It really is like getting a do-over or second chance. I really only want what any parent wants. Kids to grow up loved and able to love. Responsible, ethical and moral men to follow their pursuits and experience victories and defeats with integrity. If they understand it earlier than I did, bonus. If they are able to struggle less and understand achievement more, and I can give them the spring board to dive from, teriffic.


----------



## Alaskan

yep...

love my kids


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi all! 
   I apologise for not being on all the time. I've had a appointment each and every day it seems like then shortly after Christmas I have to go have an abdominal ultrasound done seeing how my doctor thinks that my gallbladder is aggravated and inflamed. Well, gallbladder issues run in my family especially in the women folk which brings me joy ask DO MEN HAVE GALLBLADDERS? If so, then why don't men ever mention of having to have gallbladder surgery?


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am not sure the percentage difference in how many women compared to men have procedures, but it's my job to visit folks from my congregation in the hospital and having surgeries, etc. I can tell you that I have visited men having gall bladders removed. 

I pray you fare well with yours. As with any procedure, pain and discomfort isn't fun, but I am sure a gall bladder in no way compares with child birth, so at least it should be easier than that


----------



## Sourland

Coffee Is brewed and tea water is hot.  Good morning and a good day to everyone.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks Sour for the coffee and hot tea. It's bitter cold out there this morning. My feet are still ice cubes and I've been back in from tending to the animals for a while now.


----------



## Sourland

East coast is getting really moderate weather for this time of year.  It's been in the mid 40's all week.  I think things are to change next week.


----------



## Sourland

It's a dank and damp Saturday - perfect for coffee.  Have some it's fresh.  Oh yeah, good morning, all.


----------



## Mother Hen

It's really raining where I live so a big thank you for the coffee. It would taste better if there was creamer in it but creamer is running really low until get to a store ( hopefully tomorrow) so it has to be coffee with no creamer.


----------



## Baymule

I've had my coffee, went out to feed and we went to town. DH is triple wrapping a present for our 10 year old grand daughter in 3 boxes and multiple layers of paper, including a feed sack. LOL it is sunny, but cold. Think I'll have some more coffee. Phooey on damp cold.


----------



## Sourland

Brewed a second pot.  It's that sort of damp and gloomy day here.


----------



## Baymule

We had rain yesterday. It is sunny, but damp and cold. At least, for us it's cold. LOL Gotta go outside and clean up a place for a fresh bale of hay for the sheep. Little boogers climbed the bale, peed, pooped  on the bale and tore up the tarp I had on top. So for their bad behavior, they get rewarded with a fresh bale? What is wrong with me?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We had rain yesterday. It is sunny, but damp and cold. At least, for us it's cold. LOL Gotta go outside and clean up a place for a fresh bale of hay for the sheep. Little boogers climbed the bale, peed, pooped  on the bale and tore up the tarp I had on top. So for their bad behavior, they get rewarded with a fresh bale? What is wrong with me?



well... letting them starve is bad.   


Our driveway is back to ice... with snow on the sides.  

I can NOT believe the money I have spent this year...

hack....

can't wait until morning... looking forward to a pot!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Baymule is out for a couple of days. Y'all have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sourland

@Baymule, thanks, and a Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Alaskan

I am eating MEAT

cha, cha, cha!

I am eating MEAT

cha, cha, cha!

I am eating MEAT

cha, cha, cha!

sooooooo yummy!


*MERRY CHRISTMAS! !!*


----------



## Sourland

A well fed Alaskan is a happy Alaskan.  Busy morning and day here so I neglected to provide coffee.  Here's a late pot just in case you are interested.  I sincerely hope that all of you had as good a Christmas as the Princess and me.  'Al' great pictures of your boys over at BYC.  You have every reason to be proud of them.  Good job !


----------



## Alaskan

Merry Christmas to all!  And thanks muchly for the compliment!  

The rest of the day went well. .. the inlaws didn't insult me once.... which was odd... it might of been because mom-in-law messed up on the meal.  She is usually at least a decent to good cook... this meal everything was blah.  Not horrid,  but not good...just OK to slightly bad.  Unfortunately one of the fails was the gravy... I kind of live for an excellent gravy.... the other was the mashed taters. 

Anyway, ended up being great... since I suppose the distraction led to the zero insults.  

So all good!  And tomorrow should be nice!  Lazy day with yummy food!


----------



## Alaskan

incase anyone wanted to see my 5 boys... ages 9 to 19...


----------



## Sourland

Hey, 'Al', next time have someone take a picture of you with the boys.    Seriously, how can you mess up gravy and mashed potatoes.  They're the cornerstone of every meal.  

Good morning coffee folk.  A fresh pot has been brewed.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Seriously, how can you mess up gravy and mashed potatoes. They're the cornerstone of every meal.


YES!!!

It was all tasteless....  no flavor in the dressing either...

the gravy was warm flavorless runny paste/snot. 

We had to take home the leftovers... to be polite...  but don't worry,  *WE HAVE ANIMALS!!!*


----------



## Sourland

Another pot is brewed.    I'll be needing a catheter tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Good looking bunch of boys! I know you are proud of them.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is here to help you face the day.  Son and his family are arriving at noon.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sourland said:


> Another pot is brewed.    I'll be needing a catheter tonight.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Another pot is brewed.    I'll be needing a catheter tonight.




Nice to not have to keep getting out of bed.


----------



## Sourland

Just sent son and his family on the road to home.  Coffee is brewed. 


Alaskan said:


> Nice to not have to keep getting out of bed.



I remember those days.


----------



## promiseacres

Dessert is on me, chocolate pie, cake, and gingerbread cookies.


----------



## Sourland

Just brewed an afternoon pot.  I promised not to complain, but these single digit temps are no fun.


----------



## promiseacres

We got to about 15 this afternoon... felt so much nicer... going to clean rabbit cages tomorrow when it's going to be a balmy 18....


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> We got to about 15 this afternoon... felt so much nicer... going to clean rabbit cages tomorrow when it's going to be a balmy 18....


----------



## Alaskan

yeah... most definitely not Fiji.


----------



## Sourland

Okay, 'Al', enough is enough.  Please take back the cold.

Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Bunnylady

Yeah, really. I know they say 'sharing is caring,' but at this rate, one could begin to wish you didn't care so much.


----------



## Alaskan

I care so much that I will

GIVE IT ALL AWAY!!!

Give away the cold!

GIVE AWAY THE SNOW!!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Sourland

'Al', it hurts.  What have I ever done to you to deserve this ?

Coffee is brewed.  Donuts are from Wegman's.  They are less than great, but it's all that I have.  (Except for the apple pie.)


----------



## Bunnylady

I have some Pink Velvet cake. It was supposed to be Red Velvet, but there wasn't much red food coloring left in the bottle.



Alaskan said:


> I care so much that I will
> 
> GIVE IT ALL AWAY!!!
> 
> Give away the cold!
> 
> GIVE AWAY THE SNOW!!



My son just said, "yeah, snow! What's the point of cold if you don't get snow with it? At least make it interesting." (He gets this from his father's side of the family; my family and I are normal people).


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> I have some Pink Velvet cake. It was supposed to be Red Velvet, but there wasn't much red food coloring left in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> My son just said, "yeah, snow! What's the point of cold if you don't get snow with it? At least make it interesting." (He gets this from his father's side of the family; my family and I are normal people).



Seriously, bunny, 'normal'?  Critter for sure, and son and bb2k most likely, but the Pookah line normal ?


----------



## Alaskan

Well.... ya know I love ya all. ..
and ya know sharing is caring.  

Soooooooo

not sure what else to do!


----------



## Baymule

Looked out the window this morning, checking on ewes, no Miranda. We got dressed and went to go find her. 

New Year's Eve lambs!




 



 

Coffee is ready. It's cold, drizzly rain and good momma Miranda Lambert had her babies in the shelter. Hopefully at least one is a ewe! 

Happy New Year y'all.


----------



## Bunnylady

What a great way to end/start a year! Congrats on the new lambs, and congrats on a good mom!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  What a way to start the day - a pair of healthy lambs.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Looked out the window this morning, checking on ewes, no Miranda. We got dressed and went to go find her.
> 
> New Year's Eve lambs!
> 
> View attachment 41713
> 
> View attachment 41714
> 
> Coffee is ready. It's cold, drizzly rain and good momma Miranda Lambert had her babies in the shelter. Hopefully at least one is a ewe!
> 
> Happy New Year y'all.



Those are a hoot!  Deep black face and shiny white body!  Pretty little healthy looking things! 

So nice!   

My coat is loosing buttons. .. I bought buttons... 1 too few.... and they are too big.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh ....

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## promiseacres

Happy New Year, 40 minutes until midnight... hope you all have me some good hot coffee in the morning. 2 kids are down.


----------



## Sourland

Happy New Year, coffee folk.  It sure is cold in this tent, but coffee is hot and freshly brewed.  'Al' is losing his/her buttons.  Does that surprise anyone ?


----------



## Pastor Dave

I think it may be time to scrounge for scrap material and build a shanty! I am willing to look around and even ask for anybody's spare 2×4's and plywood. I can bring my square, level, and hammer. Someone else scrounge for a wood burner or some propane. I have a Mr. Buddy with low, med, and high settings. And, I have a converter hose so won't have to use those small green, lantern type bottles. We can use 20# or I saw a 60#er the other day.

I went with a group from my church one time to a mission group in Indy called Tear Down the Walls. It is a pun on taking down barriers associated with homelessness and joblessness, etc. Director's last name is also Walls.

We were along White River by an old R.R. yard. The camps we visited and brought food, water, and hygiene items to were all tents. They taught us the abandoned buidings would hold their cold from not being heated, and a tent would heat up with a big jar candle. The vinyl was warm to the touch,  you couldn't see your breath any more, and could take off a coat too. Not sure why that all came to mind, or why I thought it needed to be shared, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Sourland

@Pastor Dave, interesting indeed.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## promiseacres

High is 4 for us.... with windchills won't feel above 0.... 
coffee is on. Stay warm friends. Oh there's pumpkin pie for a snack.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks, I'll take mine black. We are starting a Whole30 diet today. No dairy, no grains of any kind, no sugars or sugar substitutes, no legumes, but snow peas and green beans are ok, just not the seeds (beans or peas). It's a meat and vegetable diet. Almost ALL processed foods have sugar in them. A lot of label reading and putting it back. 

I bought all 4 of the books, 2 cookbooks in the lot and we started off the morning with scrambled eggs with mushrooms and green onions and pan sausage. No toast. 

We have played around with it since Thanksgiving, but wouldn't commit until after the holidays were over. We ate our last pieces of key lime pie last night. LOL Our son in law did the Whole30 from the day after Thanksgiving to Christmas.  He feels better, lost some weight and his clothes fit better. He says he will stay on some form of this diet the rest of his life in order to eat healthier.

We have two freezers full of meat. Half a grass fed steer, lamb, chicken and home raised pork. Also corn, purple hull peas and butterbeans which are not on the diet.  But we have turnip greens, mustard greens and collards in the freezer and lots of canned tomatoes. 

So here we go!


----------



## Bunnylady

@Baymule - good luck and have fun with that! I think the "fun" is important; if a diet seems too much like a chore, you're unlikely to stick with it.


----------



## Baymule

I started a thread in Random Ramblings, i'll be posting pictures.


----------



## Sourland

PA, thanks for the coffee.  Single digits, and the wind is blowing.  The tent she is flappin' away.  @Baymule, good luck.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks, I'll take mine black. We are starting a Whole30 diet today. No dairy, no grains of any kind, no sugars or sugar substitutes, no legumes, but snow peas and green beans are ok, just not the seeds (beans or peas). It's a meat and vegetable diet. Almost ALL processed foods have sugar in them. A lot of label reading and putting it back.
> 
> I bought all 4 of the books, 2 cookbooks in the lot and we started off the morning with scrambled eggs with mushrooms and green onions and pan sausage. No toast.
> 
> We have played around with it since Thanksgiving, but wouldn't commit until after the holidays were over. We ate our last pieces of key lime pie last night. LOL Our son in law did the Whole30 from the day after Thanksgiving to Christmas.  He feels better, lost some weight and his clothes fit better. He says he will stay on some form of this diet the rest of his life in order to eat healthier.
> 
> We have two freezers full of meat. Half a grass fed steer, lamb, chicken and home raised pork. Also corn, purple hull peas and butterbeans which are not on the diet.  But we have turnip greens, mustard greens and collards in the freezer and lots of canned tomatoes.
> 
> So here we go!


sounds like a doozy!

Hopefully after a week of adjusting to it, you will start to feel great with all the extra veggie intake.


----------



## Sourland

If anyone wants an evening cup, I just brewed one of the small pots.  There will be a high of 30 F tomorrow.  Then snow all day Thursday and another drop into the single digits.  Getting all my outside stuff done tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks Sour,

When I get cold I like nursing a hot cup during all of my waking hours.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, coffee drinkers.  Coffee is brewed - have a safe and productive day.


----------



## Baymule

Water is boiling on the stove, no not for coffee, it's so the animals can have a warm drink and to melt the ice. 

I must be part werewolf or vampire, super moon last night and I couldn't sleep. I am tired of cold (after 1 week) tired of ice, tired of hauling water, and grumpy because I had no sleep. Gripe, gripe, gripe. Ok, that's over, I am back to my cheery self. I'm dragging butt, but I am cheerful. Supposed to get above freezing today! 

Thanks Sour, I'll sure take that coffee! I put out a plate of pan sausage!


----------



## Pastor Dave

The sausage sounds good. I will have to put some of mine out. It is pan sausage too, or what I like to call breakfast sausage, but we make it into gravy for biscuits and generally have it for supper that way. "Why?", you say,  "rather than for breakfast?" Because I make my biscuits from scratch and am not as fast as Hardees or Carl's Jr., so start in late afternoon and have for supper.

And, of course it is rabbit sausage. That makes it pretty good and I season it however we like. Now, how's about a trade on the sausage for a cup of joe?


----------



## Alaskan

oooh!  I want the bunny sausage, the gravy, the biscuits, AND the coffee!!!


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan, please! _Bunny_ is what you pet, _rabbit_ is what you eat!


----------



## Sourland

I'll trade a pot of joe for a meal of bunny sausage.    and biscuits.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> I'll trade a pot of joe for a meal of* bunny sausage.*   and biscuits.



Just for that, you can't have any of the nice, fresh warm banana bread that I just took out of the oven. Or the chocolate chip brownies that I made this afternoon.


----------



## Alaskan

Happy food makes yummy food.


----------



## Baymule

I used to make bunny burgers.....I don't like banana bread, but i'll bet I can't have any of those chocolate chip brownies..... I can't have them anyway.....


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I used to make bunny burgers.....I don't like banana bread, but i'll bet I can't have any of those chocolate chip brownies..... I can't have them anyway.....


oh that is right!

Your diet.   Anything comfort food like on your "I may eat it" list??   uuuh...garlic roasted eggplant dip?


----------



## Baymule

Garlic roasted eggplant dip sounds good, recipe? But what would I dip in it? No chips....

Trip (GP) exploded off the porch at 4:42 AM barking, hit the screen door on his way out, it banged shut and he ran to the front. No sleeping after that wake up call. DH now snoozing in his recliner, Trip asked to come in after chasing away Bigfoot and is stretched across den floor asleep. 

Coffee is ready.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the coffee.  Not pretty here today on the East coast.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sourland said:


> Thanks for the coffee.  Not pretty here today on the East coast.



I bet not! Are they worried abt power lines getting weighed down, or just that arctic blast getting left with y'all?


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Garlic roasted eggplant dip sounds good, recipe? But what would I dip in it? No chips...



What about cauliflower or carrots? Deep fried parsnip spears, meat sticks, cheese sticks?


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Thanks for the coffee.  Not pretty here today on the East coast.



Kinda depends on where you are looking.


----------



## Sourland

Perhaps tomorrow will be pretty.  It's a multi pot coffee day.  Have at it.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Garlic roasted eggplant dip sounds good, recipe? But what would I dip in it? No chips.



eh... no recipe, and it has been YEARS since I made it (I grew eggplant back in Texas...almost 20 years ago now). but probably taste best with the garlic roasted, and the eggplant seared then roasted until soft... blend all together.  Roasted eggplant gets pretty soft and creamy. .. almost dairy like.

And yeah, to dip, cauliflower?   I am trying to remember what you said was on and off your diet... oh, snow peas are on, and they would be very good in that dip.


----------



## promiseacres

Made tea for afternoon snack of gingerbread cookies...
@Pastor Dave maybe we should trade some baked goods for some bunny sausage.... sorry @Bunnylady I shouldn't poke...


----------



## Alaskan

but it is all so yuuuuuuuuuumy!  


Don't forget the cream sauce!!!


----------



## Baymule

Morning y'all. Coffee is ready.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Baymule.  Good morning, coffee folk.


----------



## Pastor Dave

It's been an all day off and on again coffee consumption kind of day. Pretty cold out. I have to stop at supper time though. Caffeine much later than that causes a restless night for me


----------



## Alaskan

Howdy All!


Still beathing, still drinking coffee.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Could I get a cup of HOT coffee please?

It's been more than a week and I am still trying to thaw frozen pipes!  And I don't have a hair dryer.   Plumber didn't think to insulate the drainage pipe that goes outside... and it froze.  Inside and outside.  When one pipe freezes, the ones next to it freeze.  And a pipe is leaking.  His response?  "Oh, we didn't think of that.  We should have done something differently.  Well, get a hair dryer and thaw out the pipes and get back to me."

Need water pipes to have heat.  

On the bright side, temps MIGHT reach freezing next week!!  Weu weu!!!!  There might be a day when the temps reach 40 something!!!!  I am just so excited about the weather forecast!!!

I hope everyone else, and all animals too, are surviving this unusual COLD weather and frigid winds!

I think I need to do some baking today.    Use the oven!


----------



## Pastor Dave

These are the struggles that make us appreciate summer, spring, and fall. Hopefully when the weather gets more manageable, you can get the things taken care of that you're finding now so they don't reoccur. It makes you wanna just pull the covers back up over your head and sleep all winter!


----------



## Baymule

@Sara Ranch we used to live in hurricane country, 75 miles north of Houston. Vital hurricane readiness supplies include -at the top of the list-a pan of brownies and a box/bottle of wine. LOL LOL


----------



## greybeard

sara. get a really big hair dryer.





Just don't place it close to anything combustible and never use it indoors.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready y'all.


----------



## Pastor Dave

greybeard said:


> sara. get a really big hair dryer.
> View attachment 42037
> 
> Just don't place it close to anything combustible and never use it indoors.


Yep, Dad had a couple of those back in the day. Nice way to force heat and air, but even with fuel, still needed a power cord and outlet.


----------



## greybeard

Well, she didn't mention whether she had electricity or not so I assumed she did.

Sometimes ya don't and have to make do with something else.
Like a generator..

Or a steel drum with a fire going in it and blankets for insulation.



 
(bull had been stuck in the cold mud for several hrs and I had to keep it warm one cold night last week till I could get the loader over to him and sling him to his feet)


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Baymule, I needed that.  I brewed a fresh pot for anyone else who has been out in the cold today.


----------



## Sourland

A fresh pot has been brewed.  Snow, freezing rain and a high of 30 F today, and then highs above freezing for the rest of the week.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds like our weather.


----------



## Alaskan

above freezing is nice.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> above freezing is nice.



And that is where we are going to be today.    Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Baymule

I have to get off my dead butt, stop the coffee and get outside. I am so lazy today!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I have to get off my dead butt, stop the coffee and get outside. I am so lazy today!


is it rotting?   About to fall off?


----------



## Pastor Dave

Some days it's fine and dandy to be lazy. When it was frigid, had to be extra busy, so now it's good to be able to coast a little as it thaws.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> is it rotting?   About to fall off?


Haven't noticed a bad smell.......


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Haven't noticed a bad smell.......


probably because it is still too cold. 

As soon as spring thaw sets in you will be able to smell it.


----------



## Sourland

There's 'Al' smelling butts again.  SMH.  Coffee is brewed.  Sorry I'm late getting here.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, Sour. Looks like I'm going to need a booster shot of caffeine to keep the wheels turning.


----------



## Alaskan

which wheels?


The hamster wheels on which we all run?


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> which wheels?
> 
> 
> The hamster wheels on which we all run?



Those would be the ones, yep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Temps we've had here in VA for past week made me THINK I may have been moved into Canada or Alaska!   Wow, now 2 days of 40-50 days can sure life your spirits.   Been so busy toting hot water past 6 days, I haven't been able to check in much.  Been sucking down the hot coffee though!!    Totally over waking up to 2 degree (not to mention navigation 10-12" of snow)..........now they say next week is another week of Canadian cold.   I don't want to share anymore.  Keep it!!

Our area is so beyond normal with this white stuff & cold, we broke 50-75 yr record temps for 3 days in a row, the schools have been closed 6 days due to ice/snow on roads.   Tomorrow they go back -- been home a week.

I could use a brownie.   Think I will go make some.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I could use a brownie. Think I will go make some.


Sounds good!  Chocolate and wine go well together!!


----------



## Mini Horses

already having wine


----------



## Alaskan

cheeeeeeeeese


comfort food = cheese


----------



## Baymule

Hurricane supplies=brownies and wine. Snow and ice supplies=brownies and wine. Must. Have.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alaskan said:


> comfort food = cheese


For guys, lol.

For women (pay attention men!) - CHOCOLATE AND WINE!  (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## promiseacres

No chocolate wine or cheese available but coffee is on and hot. Christmas cookies for something sweet.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Mini Horses said:


> I could use a brownie.   Think I will go make some.



I understand brownies are even better in Colorado!

Afterwards you may want cheese and anything else left in tbe fridge or cabinets


----------



## Baymule

Pan sausage is ready, along with some potato/sweet potato fritters.


----------



## Alaskan

pan sausage! !!!   


MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!   NOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourland

I've had potato/carrot fritters, but never had them with sweet potatoes.  I'll have to try some.

Late pot of coffee is brewed.  Have at it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Would love coffee -- but tied up with feeding chores when it was fresh.   Glad I can fill all the water tubs with a HOSE for a few days.  Warm last couple days -- mid to upper 60 -- but back to low 30s sunday.  I just hate cold, snow, ice.  Had all I need for this winter after last week!!    Rain tomorrow but, it's a work day for me so it doesn't matter.   Will be giving out yogurt samples for 6 hrs.   At least it's organic.  LOL


----------



## Sourland

@Mini Horses, there's a Keurig machine in the SE corner.  Stop in and brew a fresh cup whenever.  I just brewed a fresh pot, so have at it.  I have declared a mental 'good attitude' day.


----------



## Alaskan

have you been able to find Mr. Good Attitude?


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> have you been able to find Mr. Good Attitude?



Ya noticed, huh.  Yeah, I spent very little time at BYC today, and then only on social or greeting threads.  I can't get in much trouble there.  Had a discussion with a mod, one post pulled, and 2 posts edited.  I have a real problem with folks suggesting crap that may be detrimental to animals' health or safety.  Best to stay away.


----------



## Bunnylady




----------



## Pastor Dave

Yesterday was our last good day after the sub zero ones we had lately. Warmed up a few days to 40 and 50 with rain. Worked in the rain yesterday, but got to 60. Hooked up the hose and did a lot of cleaning out drop pans and raked out old nasty straw.

Needed to change out some shop lights too. My fluorescents were not coming on when so cold, so put up some general halogen lights.

Knew I would need to get done and unhook the hose yesterday because storm coming in last night. Nice to prepare for winter weather in Spring conditions. 60 yestetday and rain switched to 20s today, ice, sleet, snow, high winds.

Winter is back, but rabbit shed is clean and lit up so I can see better.


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> Winter is back, but rabbit shed is clean and lit up so I can see better.


Clean sure is nice!


----------



## Baymule

Sourland said:


> Ya noticed, huh.  Yeah, I spent very little time at BYC today, and then only on social or greeting threads.  I can't get in much trouble there.  Had a discussion with a mod, one post pulled, and 2 posts edited.  I have a real problem with folks suggesting crap that may be detrimental to animals' health or safety.  Best to stay away.


You can hang out here, we would be glad for you to call people out for suggesting detrimental crap to animals health or safety. LOL Because we do it too, just in a nice way, if possible. The really stupid ones usually give up and go away. This is a FARM ANIMAL forum, where we use them for milk and meat.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Back when BYC was down and so many joined BYH to have a place to go, so many complained of the rules, mods, and uppity atmosphere on BYC, I am surprised so many remain there. It is so laid back here that I can't imagine wanting to go there. I have visited the self sufficient site, and liked it.


----------



## Sourland

Baymule said:


> You can hang out here, we would be glad for you to call people out for suggesting detrimental crap to animals health or safety. LOL Because we do it too, just in a nice way, if possible. The really stupid ones usually give up and go away. This is a FARM ANIMAL forum, where we use them for milk and meat.



Farm bred and country raised here.  I have no problem with humanely killing and eating.  It's neglect or abuse (direct or inadvertent) That drive me bat dung crazy.



Pastor Dave said:


> Back when BYC was down and so many joined BYH to have a place to go, so many complained of the rules, mods, and uppity atmosphere on BYC, I am surprised so many remain there. It is so laid back here that I can't imagine wanting to go there. I have visited the self sufficient site, and liked it.



Rules for civility help make it a true family friendly place.  Recently there has been an influx of abrasive, rude folks who do not realize the limitations of their knowledge.  "True intelligence is knowing your limitations."  I suggested that to someone recently.  It's difficult to try to help when you are chastised for 'inflaming' the poster who is inflaming the rest of the community.  The mods are generally good folks.  Some I consider to be cyber friends.  They have a tough job.  What I don't understand is how some of the recent uncivil folks seem to be granted free reign.

Anyway, coffee is brewed, and I have work to do.  - F last week, 64 F yesterday, dropping to 20 F today.  My hands are aching in anticipation.  I wish a good day to all.


----------



## Baymule

I first found BYC. I studied the coop forum and the predator forum. I read posts like, Help! Something ate my chickens heads off! And, Something is eating my chickens....and so on. I determined that a predator proof coop would be the way to go and that's what I built. I learned from other's mistakes. There is tons of good information on BYC. 

Then I moved over to TEG, SS and BYH. I like them better and rarely go to BYC anymore. 

I have had my 2 cups, but it is cold out there and I am warm and cozy in the house.......more coffee!


----------



## Bunnylady

I dunno . . . I seem to manage to get up people's noses, even here. I try to be tactful, really I do, but it can be hard to figure out how to tell someone that what they just said clearly demonstrates a lack of experience, knowledge, analytical and/or observational skills, without offending. In the cyber world, opinion seems to carry more weight than fact, and a lack of data can be irrelevant, if you just shout loud enough (reference to an old preacher's joke, there). Even what is actually abuse seems to be a matter of opinion - I once had someone argue with me long and loud that turning a rabbit over on its back for any reason was abusive.

At my college graduation, I remarked to someone, "I am dealing with this panicky thought - 'what am I doing graduating? I don't know _anything_!'" Sadly, an awful lot of folks don't seem to have gotten to the point of "the more you know, the more you realize you_ don't _know," and they know just enough to be dangerous. 

One useful thing about the rude ones, is that they can't resist getting nasty when challenged. When I was a kid,  I used to do this to my older brother - get in his way just enough to get him angry, and when he lashed out, tattle to Mom. It's a bit juvenile, I know, but when someone gets obnoxious, I have learned not to retaliate in kind, but give them enough rope to hang themselves, then hit the report button (channeling Tweety Bird here - "She don't know me too well, do she?")

We've had lovely and warm here for a couple of days, but now it's back to winter (whose winter, I haven't figured out yet; seems unusually cold to me!) I have a feeling I'll be drinking a lot of coffee over the next few days.


----------



## greybeard

Well, there's another thing to consider........
Among the many rules here at BYH is the following:

Underlined is my way of emphasizing a particular part of the text) 


> We encourage everyone to be VERY careful as they read AND reply to posts on a forum (i.e., have a thick skin when reading and be very friendly and clear when posting).


https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...cked-topics-freedom-of-speech-trolling.17190/

Dis-agreeing with someone is not necessarily an 'attack' on that person, tho in today's world, it is becoming more often than not,  viewed that way. 

The older I get, physically/medically, my skin seems to get thinner, but mentally and emotionally, it has gotten a LOT thicker. 
It would take an awful *lot* for anything someone said to me on the internet to trigger me to contact mod or admin anywhere..ie, use the report button for something I might see as  personal umbrage.


----------



## Bunnylady

Well, if someone calls me an "egotistical jerk" (as someone recently did), I might just consider the source, as it were, but that sort of thing _ is _frowned on here. In that case, I don't think there was any room for misinterpretation - the intent was to be offensive. I have always made a point of trying to look at things from more than one perspective, but sometimes, it's just too obvious. Anybody can have a bad day, or just phrase things awkwardly, and I would hope anyone would make allowance for that, but some things really can't be seen in any other light. Disagreeing is one thing, being disagreeable quite another.


----------



## greybeard

Bunnylady said:


> Well, if someone calls me an "egotistical jerk"



Ehh..probably wouldn't bother me any more than making me spit/spill coffee on my keyboard. I've been called much worse, and frequently, I earned it.

I've related before, that I was once chewed out eyeball to eyeball by the Commandant of the Marine Corps. I earned that as well, but since that enlightening experience, someone would have to really bring their A game for words (even more so  on a computer screen) to get me really upset.
chances are.......... slim to none.


----------



## Bunnylady

So who's upset? Where does it say that being upset is required for reporting a clear infraction of the rules? I have reported spam too, and anyone who gets upset by_ that_ needs some serious therapy! There have been times when I have watched conversations that I wasn't even a participant in go downhill, and reported the offender (never you, Sour - I know your style too well to be more than amused a bit by it). I know bullying tactics when I see them. Life may not be fair, but I believe everyone here is accorded a fair chance to speak, without being belittled or bullied. It's like Parenting 101 - if a kid is misbehaving, you might condemn the behavior, but you don't condemn the kid. Someone may have just made one of the most asinine comments you have ever seen committed to print, but you aren't allowed to call them an ass for saying it. You can take issue with what was said, but you have to be civil about it. Unfortunately, an awful lot of people don't want a discussion, they don't want advice, they want validation and verification, and anything less than the equivalent of "rah, rah, you go, girl!" is  perceived as "attacking" them.


----------



## greybeard

Bunnylady said:


> Where does it say that being upset is required for reporting a clear infraction of the rules? I have reported spam too, and anyone who gets upset by_ that_ needs some serious therapy!



I too have reported spam, but not specifically because it's an infraction of the rules; I did it because it's a waste of my and other people's time. Of all the assets anyone has, time is the most valuable, and in the shortest supply. I certainly waste plenty of it, but I want to choose 'what' I waste it on. 
Reading ads isn't one of those choices. 

I may look at the internet differently than many. I spent over 50 years without it, then in 2006, went 18 months without when I moved to a location that had no internet connections at all, got back on it when I moved again in early '08 and if it were to disappear tomorrow, it wouldn't bother me much at all on a personal level and then, only because of all the infrastructure that's now tied to it. We're never more than 1 substantial solar flare away from the internet going down for an undetermined amount of time and that's fine with me either way as long my electricity still works. I tend to have zero emotional investment in anything on the internet unless I also have that investment with the same person(s) in the real world.


----------



## Mini Horses

is that what that little word is for???    Wow.

So yeah, cold weather returning here, also!!   Maybe I can sit inside, drink coffee and see if I need to hit the button.
  Probably I'll just be toting jugs of water again.


----------



## Alaskan

I sure am fond of the dishwasher.....  as far as new fangled things go


----------



## Bunnylady

I_ am_ the dishwasher - the old-fashioned kind.

(and I'm pretty fond of you, too, Alaskan!)


----------



## promiseacres

Overslept so no church for us.... so I guess I have breakfast duty. Might make French toast with homemade bread...


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is on.  Cracker Barrel is calling to me this morning.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Lol - Silver Diner was calling me yesterday.   Something from memories of the past, when I lived near civilization, reminded me of a skillet that Silver Diner use to make special for me...

Sausage
Scrambled eggs
Fried potatoes
Cream gravy

I added a gluten free toasted bagel in pieces and so enjoyed that treat yesterday!!  And again this morning.  

Temps here have plummeted to single digits again.  Not counting wind chill.  

My crew (all animals) have been troopers.  Those inside have been patient.  Those outside have tough guys and gals.  Only the roosters have complained some about the cold.  

In the duck house, *chuckle*, you can see their breath as they quack.  You can see my breath as I breathe!  Then a bit of steam came of one of the male duckies backside!    Visible duck fart!  He didn't even say "Excuse me please."  He acted like nothing happened and quickly moved away from that spot, muttering something about it being too cold to go outside.  I agree with him - it IS too cold to go outside.

Thanks for the coffee!

I have electricity when the sun shines continuously.    The generator is in the shop getting a new motor.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sara, that is the most vivid description of a duck fart I recall hearing(reading). I read it to my boys. One said, That's gross! The older said, That's funny.


----------



## promiseacres

duck farts....


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> duck farts....


They need to do more of it and bring on some of that global warming stuff.........


----------



## Mini Horses

Don't have ducks but my dog does that ant the drift is 

That's when she needs to be outside!

Once again,  off for 3 days and its butt busting cold!  Water brigade of one will be at work in AM.   So I hope SOMEONE has coffee ready!!   Hey, some nice Danish would work too.......I'll probably gulp down some hi-protein yogurt before heading out. 

Have I mentioned that I hate the cold???    I'm in an area that normally does not have this much, this long.  It doesn't make me accept it more because it is not normal.  Nope, the opposite.  Hate it more.   I'll survive nicely but, I won't be happy about it.


----------



## Baymule

Bucket brigade.  Tomorrow morning I'll have pan sausage, bacon and eggs.


----------



## Sourland

@Mini Horses, here's a late pot.  Princess preempted me from the computer this morning, but she finally got her reduced rate "Hamilton" tickets.  Winter and cold get worse the older you become.


----------



## Bunnylady

You've got tickets for "Hamilton?" BB2K is going to be so jealous when she hears that . . . 

(Can you imagine how many times I have heard this?


----------



## Alaskan

My kids love songs more if they annoy me more.


----------



## Sourland

Princess knows every word to every song and sings along .  She has seen "Hamilton" once already.  Got a $250 dollar ticket - unheard of.  She takes each of our grandchildren to NYC to see a play for their 16 th birthday.  GD # 3 said, "I know it's impossible, but I would really like to see Hamilton".

Don't tell the Princess 'NO' or 'It's Impossible'.  She's been looking and looking and somehow got in a lottery for tickets.  Code # to foil scalpers, started calling at 10 AM - offered really poor seats for $200 and eventually got good seats for a bit  more than that.  Regular prices are insanely/prohibitively expensive.

Edited to add that she says this is the greatest show she has ever seen.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Princess knows every word to every song and sings along .



Maybe I've been living in the south too long - my mouth can't go that fast any more! When Lin-Manuel and the others start that rapid-fire rapping, all I can do is shake my head and laugh as they leave me tripping over my tongue in the dust.

But if all the animatics on YouTube are anything to go by, I think there are a lot of creative people who agree with the Princess.


----------



## Sourland

Once again I'm late, but coffee is brewed.  Waiting on snow here.  Not eagerly.


----------



## Baymule

We got 2 inches of snow, schools closed. We have nothing to clear roads or deal with it. It is fun for a day or two, then it melts and goes away. I'll say this, at least Texas knows how to snow. 

I'll be back for that coffee, Sour. Going to suit up and go bust ice for the animals drinking water again.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> oing to suit up and go bust ice for the animals drinking water again.


Just finished that for the ones close in and on tank water. The rest out on the ponds will break it with their hooves. 

Mine drink lots of water in winter because of the hi salt content in the range meal I'm feeding.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, I'm done with the hot water drill for morning.  Not bad this AM as temps got just a little below freeze & no winds.  Alas, temps dropping all day, so tonight will be a different story and the snow will be here by then.   I still have a few hrs to mentally prep self for the trudge.     AGAIN!  We just did this two weeks ago!!! 

Been up since 3, couldn't go back to sleep.   Coffee will be my friend today.  At least I don't have to go out on roads.  DD has my truck today, she's at work...may need 4WD on way home  for confidence if nothing else.   Yeah, 4WD doesn't prevent all but sure helps if things are a little "iffy" in spots.  But those "cute, sporty, little Mustangs" aren't good in snow, mud, water.


----------



## Bunnylady

Hauling water is a whole lot of no fun! 

If it gets above 40° during the day, I can turn on the water to the rabbitry and barn areas and not have to haul it by hand; I just have to remember to turn it off and drain everything before it freezes at night. Yesterday, when I went into the rabbitry after turning the water back on, the tank to the automatic watering system was still empty. Checked everything leading up to the tank, no problems, concluded there must be a little ice in the valve inside the tank still unmelted. Go back to the house, fill some jugs with hot water to put in the tank, haul 'em out to the rabbitry, and the rabbits are drinking all over the place when I walk in. Yup, tank working fine now - cute. 

They've been dithering back and forth as to whether our weather is going to be rain or snow; it all depends on the timing. BB2K's Theater class has a play tonight. I told her that the school may decide conditions are too nasty and cancel evening activities - kind of a "stay tuned" situation.


----------



## Sourland

Well, we got the snow, but less than was predicted.  Coffee is brewed.


----------



## AClark

We didn't get any snow, but it's so cold. It was 4 this morning, which isn't much for y'all in cold climates, but we are not prepared for this. Some changes are going to happen before next winter, as we are slugging through this trying to keep everyone watered. My hose is frozen, I'm hoping it'll thaw out in the sun today.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Hauling gallons of water, multiple trips, to the cows - great exercise!  And you know the cattle pasture is the one FURTHEST away!  Thank goodness I didn't get pigs before winter.  THEIR pasture is even further away!

Coffee was great!  Thank you!  I'll make some for everyone tomorrow.  And some tea and some hot chocolate! It will be ready, even though I will be outside, doing chores.  Help yourselves.


----------



## Mini Horses

Snowing now.   Been at it a couple hrs but 35 when it began & didn't stick at first.  Cold front has moved it to 29 & it's coming down with a vengeance.   At this rate, if it keeps up for time predicted, we'll get an easy 4-6 inches.   

While it was "warm" this morning  --relative term-- I filled all tubs and drained hoses, re closed the cutoffs, etc.   Grain this AM, loaded hay and said "have a nice day".

I could NOT, NOT, NOT live where this weather is a norm. Nope...just not me.  Of course, I live where it is NOT the norm and here it is anyway   Feb is our worst month.  Can it get worse??  Deliver me, please..  

Having umpteenth cup now... may need wine instead.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> I could NOT, NOT, NOT live where this weather is a norm. Nope...just not me.  Of course, I live where it is NOT the norm and here it is anyway   Feb is our worst month.  Can it get worse??  Deliver me, please..
> 
> Having umpteenth cup now... may need wine instead.



Me neither! And we still have February to come!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

x3


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> may need wine instead.


Absolutely!  I agree....feed/water for the critters first - wine for you after!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Grab a cup and thaw your hands.


----------



## Sourland

Dumped that whole last pot.  "Waste not , want not."  Coffee tent may be shutting down.  Those Krispy Kremes on the counter are only a 'little bit' stale.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Krispy Kremes....mmmm....haven't had fresh doughnuts in ages!


----------



## Sara Ranch

Where is everybody??  You all ok??

Missing the conversation here.


----------



## Alaskan

Silly us.  




HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I am on vacation. ... So crazy schedule. 

Right now I have a stupid headache.  Off an on all day and last last too.  blah 

going to go drug myself and pass out.

see ya!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Everyone around here seems to have the flu. Been doing a lot of hot tea varieties lately to decongest.


----------



## Sourland

Sara Ranch said:


> Where is everybody??  You all ok??
> 
> Missing the conversation here.



Last I was here, there was mold in the coffee pot.  Put the tent Café on Craig's List, but did not find any buyers - couldn't show a profit.  Okay, y'all talked me into it.  I just brewed a pot of coffee.  Yes, the pot was cleaned.  @Alaskan is over in Germany teaching manners to his/her nieces.


----------



## Baymule

Been working on a feed and tack room in the barn. Tired.


----------



## Bunnylady

My turn for coffee this morning? OK, I'm on it!






What the????

*sigh* give me a minute . . . .


----------



## Baymule

I’ll take that coffee even with a fish in it. Babysitting the grands today, age 1 and 2.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, bunnylady.  I brewed a second pot.  That first must have been old - tasted like sardines.  @Baymule, I'll second you on the tired.  Hope all these aches and pains are from overuse of an old body.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Thanks, bunnylady. I brewed a second pot. That first must have been old - tasted like sardines.



Yeah, I noticed it had a bit of a tang to it.

Sour - no gettin' sick, y'hear? I think Nifty's servers would crash from all the folks worrying about you.

Bay, I hope you have a grand time with the grands. Little people are adorable, but man, can they wear you out!


----------



## Sourland

Not sick just more arthritic like aches and pains.  Hopefully nothing more that a slight case of overdoing things.  I did brew a late pot of coffee in case anyone is interested.


----------



## promiseacres

Wish I could... (I dont wsnt to be all night) as my girls have been sick, I haven't felt the best either.... and when you're 3 and your ear hurts you will scream... at the moment though pain meds have helped.


----------



## Bunnylady

I'm a long way from 3 and yet when my ears hurt like that I want to scream, too. 

I'm sorry your little ones are sick. Hoping y'all feel better soon.


----------



## Hubbyfarmer

Need help my baby goats will only drink water from the bottle ,they will not drink from bowl


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm probably going to drink the entire pot this AM....It is SNOWING here AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm not in a high snow area but, this is 3X this month.  I really hate snow.   It's huge flaked, wet crap.   Maybe only and inch or two -- "they" say will be 40s in afternoon  Just not wanting any of the white stuff.   12" on 1/3,  4" on 1/17 and today. Yes, I am whining about it.  

Wish I had a donut.  I deserve a donut.    Goats are looking out of the barn door...they want donuts, too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stoopid snow!  I have some brownies if that'll do...


----------



## Mini Horses

Brownies ALWAYS work.  Toss a few to me  

This snow sure negates my enthusiastic efforts to begin to start plants this coming week.     Just dampens your outlook.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses sorry the white stuff is back again. Here, spike your coffee with some home made eggnog!

@Hubbyfarmer at least your baby goat is drinking! There are some wonderful people on the goat forums that will be delighted to help with any thing you need help with. I suggest that you post on the goat forum under Birthing, Weaning and Raising Young Goats. Tell how old your goat is, it it a bottle baby or do you have the mother? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I like Bailey's Irish Creme in my coffee. Stumbled onto it after hunting at my In-Laws. FIL made coffee and we warmed up with some extra antifreeze. Now, it is more of an evening, decongestant thing. As long as the cough persists. I mean, I hope to get over this cough soon.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Last I was here, there was mold in the coffee pot.  Put the tent Café on Craig's List, but did not find any buyers - couldn't show a profit.  Okay, y'all talked me into it.  I just brewed a pot of coffee.  Yes, the pot was cleaned.  @Alaskan is over in Germany teaching manners to his/her nieces.



I am finally getting used to them.  At least they haven't again burst into tears... 

I am floored that their mom let them wear skinny jeans...   I guess I am too old fashioned.  At least they put away the pair of brand new skinny jeans covered in holes....  when we adults insisted.  

When I fussed at them for letting an old lady hold the door open for them. ..instead of the other way around... they didn't cry, and they said they would try to remember next time.

so I guess things are improving? ?? 

they did say J-walking across a 4 lane road "was the scariest thing I have EVER experienced! "

Wow said I.... you don't get out much.


----------



## greybeard

'for medicinal purposes............'






50% ????


----------



## Sourland

@Alaskan, sounds as if things really are improving.  Who would ever have thought of you as a good influence.  

Fresh pot brewed.  Bring on those brownies.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, snow was laying on wet ground, it did warm to 39, sun out and it was all gone when I got home from work at 6:30!   I celebrated with a mug brownie 

While it will be down around 28 tonight, I will be thrilled to get up to "NO" snow and ready for coffee   Life is good.  In fact, I will probably have a little glass of wine in a few  -- will sleep nicely then. 

Pastor Dave, you know we've posted some recipes to make Irish Crème at home.   Yep, darn good, too!!  Well $4-5 a bottle makes it a little smoother than the store brands, too.   Hmmmm....it's also good without coffee.

 See you guys in AM


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, coffee folk.  A fresh pot is brewed, and tea water is hot.  Back to winter this morning - it's a whopping 14 F.  Hands and shoulders have been killing me lately.  This cold sure does not help.


----------



## Baymule

Sunny here with a high today of 60. The Super, Blue, Blood moon had me up most of the night. I must a vampire.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up to SUNSHINE this morning.  So nice.  It's still cool -- up to 32 now but no wind -- so, just a sliver of ice on some troughs.  Push with your finger and broken.   

Bay, I wanted to see that moon but, slept nicely & missed it.  Oh, well!   Sleep was better for me.  Just had some chicken wings for breakfast -- yeah, I'm not a traditional breakfast eater.

Couple days of rain being predicted between now & Sun.  I am not impressed with that, wet enough!  But, telling myself to just
"deal with it".     As I mumble along......to the coffee pot.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> 'for medicinal purposes............'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50% ????



I need that kind of medicine. ..  but I am the only driver.   So this is a month of almost full abstaining.     And there is quality tasty booze here.... -sigh-



Sourland said:


> @Alaskan, sounds as if things really are improving.  Who would ever have thought of you as a good influence.
> 
> Fresh pot brewed.  Bring on those brownies.



Yep... that is me.....  all study excellent influence.   yeppers.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> As I mumble along......to the coffee pot



See.... everything is better with coffee.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Cooking pan sausage, fried eggs, toast with wild plum jelly. Y’all dig in.


----------



## Sourland

@Baymule, thanks.  I've brewed a fresh pot.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Any sausage left Bay?


----------



## Sourland

Pastor Dave said:


> Any sausage left Bay?



I can not tell a lie.  I ate the last of it.


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> Any sausage left Bay?





Sourland said:


> I can not tell a lie.  I ate the last of it.



I put a package out to thaw, so Pastor Dave, in the morning, get here first! LOL


----------



## Pastor Dave

Ok, here I am.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is good and hot this morning (windchill is beloquent zero here) .. Puxatawni says 6 weeks more of winter.... not sure what a rodent out for his conjugal visits knows about the though....


----------



## Sourland

Winter has returned regardless of what the woodchuck has to say.  Coffee is good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow, late getting here.  Bay, wish it had been earlier but, I have already had a pork chop.   Maybe Pastor Dave & I can arrive before all the others tomorrow.    Hard to say.

It was light rain and  40 @ 6AM.   Supposed to drop all day and be in teens at bedtime.   Darn Canadian winds!   Means hot water toting in morning...then off to work for me.  Really not wanting a hot water ordeal early morning -- such is life.


----------



## Bunnylady

We're getting one of those "a little bit of everything" days. At 6:00 a.m, it was near 60°and rainy. Overcast and 45° right now; supposed to be breezy and sunny later, with the temps falling into the lower 20's tonight. Hopefully, I won't have to do the water hauling thing tomorrow, but we'll see.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up early-too early and went back to sleep. I hate it when I do that. Sausage is cooked, made extras, and put some in the refrigerator for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Baymule

Made hazelnut coffee, with cream and honey, just for something different. Sausage is ready!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I'm late for breakfast. Been over getting things ready at the church. Skipped food, but had coffee already. Any sausage left?


----------



## Sourland

Not a scrap of sausage, but I just brewed a fresh pot of coffee.  Still ice coated since night before last, but it is starting to go.  Roads are fine.


----------



## Baymule

@Sourland you could have saved @Pastor Dave at least one piece! Pastor Dave, I have some more in the refrigerator, in the morning, just help yourself!


----------



## Sourland

@Baymule , hey, it wasn't me.  There was nothing here when I arrived.  Where in the refrigerator is the sausage ?

Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Sourland

Out with the old, in with the new.  A fresh pot has been  brewed.  Ice storm here last night.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had a scant amnt of snow last night. Tomorrow night supposed to get 2-4"


----------



## Baymule

Gonna be drizzly today. I made a big pot of coffee. @Pastor Dave, if you can beat @Sourland, sausage is ready!


----------



## promiseacres

Chocolate chip cookies... please be kind and don't pig out...

We have 6 to 8 " of snow.... more expected tonight! Local schools have cancelled.


----------



## Sourland

Sausage and chocolate chip cookies - strange combination, but very good.     Thanks, @Baymule and @promiseacres.  Those f you in the middle of the country will be needing them.  We are supposed to get 'your' storm tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bunnylady

We've got about 6" of mud - bleah. Lovely day today (sunny and 60's), but the forecast is for more rainy days than not in the near-term. Reckon it is still winter, isn't it?


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am just waiting for a 40 or 50deg day so I can break in my new rifle.


----------



## Sourland

Who you shootin', PD ?  Bunnies ?  Coffee is brewed, and I baked some scones.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Woke up sick with the flu. Been in bed all day except thw two times to water and feed the rabbits. Jill doesn't know my system for getting their waterers thawed. She helped though, and we got it done quick.

I was law enforcement for a short time back twenty years ago. So, always a big gun enthusiast, hunter, outdoorsman. The new rifle is one I have wanted a long time. It's a model 92 Rossi lever action .44mag carbine with 16" barrel. We have a lot of coyotes and lately a bunch of hybrid wolf-dogs that have ran away or been dumped and now run wild in packs, surviving, but getting into livestock and such. So, it's just a deterrent. And I like to target practice.


----------



## Baymule

Real sorry that you are sick. It's nothing to mess with, so take good care of yourself.


----------



## promiseacres

Prayers for a quick recovery Pastor Dave. Seems like everyone has had a turn this year.


----------



## greybeard

Dave, do you happen to own a Ruger 10/22 rifle?


----------



## Pastor Dave

No. I have a bolt action .22LR that was Grandpa's. It is probably 75-80 yrs old. I also have a .243 bolt action that was purchased for pest control, but it is more suitable for deer hunting and long distant shots with its scope. So I bought the lever action.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Made hazelnut coffee, with honey and thick cream if you want that. Yummy!


----------



## promiseacres

Sounds yummy. Cuddling with my youngest then need to get my day going. I have sugar cookies to make and a birthday cake.... debating on Boston cream but have strawberries so might go with cheesecake..


----------



## Pastor Dave

My stomach eased up enough for the early morning coffee. Thanks to whomever made it. Took care of the rabbits after getting DS1 on the bus. Been eating Oyster crackers too. I believe the fact that I do daily probiotic gummies and had the flu shot has helped get this bug moved thru quicker along with the providence of the Good Lord.


----------



## Baymule

Looking outside, it is sunny (finally) and there is a thick layer of frost. The ground is so white, I thought it snowed!


----------



## Sourland

@Baymule, thanks anyway, but I do not like hazelnut.  I've brewed a pot of 'plain old' regular for any who want some.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Still have cookies. Need to go carry in firewood.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have water standing Everywhere this morning...guess it will be an inside day for us today....may have to do some zombie killin' if Gabbie gives me a chance to do so....


----------



## Baymule

Rain.  I have things to do outside!


----------



## Bunnylady

We've got showers coming and going (hopefully gone for the rest of the day). There's a decent chance of rain through Tuesday, but at least it's warm (60's). I'm getting so tired of wearing muck boots!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are standing at close to 3" in the gauge right now and could rain thru to Mon morning....then we get a day or so break and more to come in....could be an extremely wet 7-10days here. I killed my first skeeter of the year last evening shutting up the ducks....


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> We've got showers coming and going (hopefully gone for the rest of the day). There's a decent chance of rain through Tuesday, but at least it's warm (60's). I'm getting so tired of wearing muck boots!


but do the muck boots have holes in them?


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> but do the muck boots have holes in them?



Not on the outside, but in the liner. If I wear 2 pairs of socks, they eat the socks; if I wear one pair of socks, they eat my feet.(I'm rapidly running out of socks!)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bunnylady said:


> Not on the outside, but in the liner. If I wear 2 pairs of socks, they eat the socks; if I wear one pair of socks, they eat my feet.(I'm rapidly running out of socks!)


Sounds like ya may need a New pair that aren't so hungry....


----------



## Alaskan

sounds like a plan.


I prefer to NOT have my feet eaten... just sayin'


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## CntryBoy777

So how things been going for ya @Farmer Connie ?


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> So how things been going for ya @Farmer Connie ?


Not complaining about the weather! Everything is SOS.. How are you doing? I have been  trying to get over here in the evenings but the sandman has been really punctual lately..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Doing all right I guess....we are pretty soggy here, but the ducks just Love it.......got yours yet?


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> Doing all right I guess....we are pretty soggy here, but the ducks just Love it.......got yours yet?




 Not yet.. baby steps. First livestock ever which we are really planning for.
Besides swine. Been to much multi tasking. multiple inc projects. Need to stick with one thing until it is complete. there is no sense of accomplishment until something actually gets accomplished..


----------



## Farmer Connie

Time to head out for a bit..
Thanks for the shout out..


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Rain.  I have things to do outside!


Got nearly 3" since about 2am. More on the way if the weatherliar is to be taken seriously.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't have too much of a dry spell coming much in the forseeable future....


----------



## BoboFarm

And here we are in the middle of a dust storm...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope ya get some moisture...we have much more than we need right now @BoboFarm ....

  
That last one if ya expand it ya can see the ducks swimming in the field.....use the old stump as a pointer.....


----------



## Baymule

Going to rain here all week and next weekend.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is up. Kid's want pancakes.... we are getting more snow...guess it being winter I rather that than a bunch of ice rain.


----------



## Baymule

26F degrees this morning. Rain turned to ice. I’m sick, DH is sick, babysitting the grands, plus a friend. The two little girls are sick too. Runny noses, cough, no fever, just feel blah. No sleep. 

Made chocolate chip pancakes and second pot of coffee.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Baymule said:


> 26F degrees this morning. Rain turned to ice. I’m sick, DH is sick, babysitting the grands, plus a friend. The two little girls are sick too. Runny noses, cough, no fever, just feel blah. No sleep.
> 
> Made chocolate chip pancakes and second pot of coffee.



Oh no! Hope y'all get to feeling better soon!! 

Mmm, those sound delicious!  Had my pancakes yesterday though.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnylady -- duct tape inside of boots, over spots....until you get more.  May help.

Baymule - wow -- everyone sick.   At least you are all suffering in ONE place.     Lots of Lysol spray, hand washing & sleep.   Then you will have a large amount of laundry next week.  DRINK that coffee!!!!

I'm off for a week -- maybe -- on third cup, been up a while!   Finding those rascally hens places they are laying eggs!!   Easter egg hunting?   Hoping to get these gals penned better this week to retrain nesting.  Depends on weather.  Supposed to rain 3 more days BUT, only off on sprinkle stuff.  Enough to screw up a job or three.   But, I have gotten all troughs & tubs scrubbed out & refilled, things picked up and back where it belongs (heavy winds rearranged a lot), truck loaded to go to dump when it opens in couple hrs, all feeding chores done.  Good morning!!  overcast, damp, workable..71 degrees !!

So plum tree is full of buds which are thinking it's almost April, not just Feb.   Happened last year -- week of real warmth, it bloomed!!!  Next week, freezing weather killed all. No fruit.  

I had a cherry turnover about 5 this AM with my coffee.   No, didn't want to get ya'll up -- sorry.


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure hope ya get some moisture...we have much more than we need right now @BoboFarm ....
> View attachment 43620 View attachment 43621
> That last one if ya expand it ya can see the ducks swimming in the field.....use the old stump as a pointer.....





Baymule said:


> Going to rain here all week and next weekend.


We have had plenty. The ground won't take anymore. The limited sunshine factor is not evaporating it. We may just have some really thick pasture grass this year. All that poo got dissolved really well and spread even. Come on spring!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure doesn't sound good Bay, nor does it sound fun...hope ya get to feeling better....
This chilly damp weather doesn't help to stave those things off very well. It is much more chilly today here too....33 right now.


----------



## Baymule

DD and DSIL came and picked up the kids. We are sprawled in recliners, feeling just bad enough to feel lousy. Blah. DD is working on her Doctorate, DSIL is working on Masters degree to become a school Principal. So they got all their homework for the week done and turned in what was due today. They also got one side of railings for their staircase finished. The baby figured out how to go around the baby gate at the end and scrambled up the stairs with NO side rails! So it was a MUST on working on the stair rails. They have the couch shoved up against the other side.


----------



## greybeard

Not raining this morning.....yet, but the air is moisture laden enough to feel like it is. currently 35 degrees with 89% humidity. 
The ground?
Squishy on top and soggy underneath.


----------



## Bunnylady

Hope y'all are feeling better today, Bay.

We got about an inch of rain overnight, with showers/T-storms likely throughout today (it's sprinkling now). At least it's warm; currently about 68°. _Not_ looking forward to dealing with sleepy Monday morning commuters ("Pray for me, I drive on Market Street!")


----------



## Baymule

We got sleet yesterday. I am so ready to open up the garden mode! I want to plant! Oh well.......trudges back to coffee pot....


----------



## Alaskan

sunny warm spring would be lovely


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Valentine's day BYHers!


----------



## Baymule

Those are some beautiful cookies! Today is our 22nd anniversary. And Dh has a stress test today, so no coffee for him, I won't drink it in front of him, so none for me either. I'll pour  glass of milk and have one of those cookies!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Those are some beautiful cookies! Today is our 22nd anniversary. And Dh has a stress test today, so no coffee for him, I won't drink it in front of him, so none for me either. I'll pour  glass of milk and have one of those cookies!


happy anniversary @Baymule !  hope the stress test goes ok. Actually it's our "together" anniversary when we decided to start dating, 21 years for us .


----------



## CntryBoy777

It isn't a special day for us, but those cookies do look good and will certainly try one. Sure hope the testing goes well Bay and ya are so sweet to be so supportive!!.....


----------



## Alaskan

congratulations for the anniversaries. 


Am I still supposed to count?   

I think this summer will be 22.


----------



## Sourland

Congratulations, and you all are just beginners.  We're working on 55 right now.  Daughter and SIL celebrated 25 years on Tuesday.  Got here late for the cookies, but a fresh pot of coffee is brewed.


----------



## Alaskan

coffee sure is good.


----------



## Bunnylady

Little too late for coffee for me, but a cup of herbal tea before I toddle off for the night is most pleasant.


----------



## Bruce

Are you back in the land of AK @Alaskan ?


----------



## Sourland

I think that @Alaskan got home last night.  Fresh pot is brewed.  Crazy winter !  High 60's last week - 6 " of snow last night - into the 70's middle of next week.


----------



## Bruce

Winter is working its way toward spring Sour, it just can't figure out if it really wants to leave.

Welcome home @Alaskan !


----------



## Bunnylady

Temps wavering around 60° today, a little breezy, with clouds coming and going. BB2K and I went for a walk earlier. Neither one of us really meant to make it as long a walk as it turned out to be, but as I told her, there's been a lot of development going on around us lately, and  "Neighborhood 2.0" hadn't been installed in the ol' Bunny navigation system. I didn't get lost, it's just that some stuff isn't the way it used to be. I always knew where I was, I just had to go out of my way to get where I was trying to go. Wound up walking for about an hour and a half; I reckon we did about 5 miles.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep...  back home among the frozen chosen.

Eh... vacation was better.      But it is good to see the rest of the kids.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Welcome home, 'Al'.  Jet lagged much ?


----------



## Alaskan

eh... not too bad....  

vacation was way more fun than being home... so that is the main "lag" I am having to get over


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But it is good to see the rest of the kids.


Don't forget to add "and the spouse", you never know who may be reading .


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Baymule

80 degrees yesterday, broke a couple of records for temperatures this time of year, going to 80 again today. Cold front and a lot of rain coming in.

Coffee is ready!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our portion of that rainmaker is suppose to be here later this evening and depending on location here and track of the system thru....we could be between 3-7" by Sat....4 days of water. I am thankful it is liquid and the temps are up some, but such warm temps this time of year brings with it severe weather....we have a history of tornados in the area. They are not predicting a major outbreak, but it can change very rapidly. Hope all stays safe and enjoys the rest as the outside work will be put on hold for a bit....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They're predicting street flooding in the Houston area also.  GEEZE - can we just get a break?  Like maybe until November?


----------



## Bunnylady

I'm feeling sorry for you folks dealing with all that rain; having dealt with spells where it felt like I was living under a fire hose, I feel your pain.  The rain that was predicted for here turned out to be a few sprinkles, so we are a lot drier than I feared we'd be - there are places in the horses' pens that _aren't_ 3" deep in mud!


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> They're predicting street flooding in the Houston area also.  GEEZE - can we just get a break?  Like maybe until November?


What fun would that be, you would miss the entire hurricane season!

We are getting about 1" of rain today. The only problem with that is we have some snow and ice left, the ground is frozen, and will be for another month, so the rain runs on the surface. It will get icy when the temp drops below freezing again late tomorrow night just as the rain stops.


----------



## Bunnylady

I'll bet you can hardly wait.


----------



## Bruce

DW is worried the river up in Swanton will ice jam and overflow again. She's not alone, the state has already told people that were affected the last time to get out of their houses starting tonight. She does need to know if the road gets closed because it is 35 miles to work whether she goes north (through Swanton) or south. It is a lot longer if she gets up to the river in Swanton and finds out she needs to turn around and go south instead.


----------



## Sourland

@Bruce, are you safe where your home is located?

My thermostat is broken.  It is 64 F today, and it feels ungodly hot to me.

A fresh afternoon pot has been brewed.


----------



## Bruce

Very safe, no rivers near here. Only danger will be rain freezing where we have to walk. I have sand and wood stove ash for that.


----------



## Alaskan

ice is so bad.   Hope you don't get any


----------



## Baymule

I already drank the first pot. Made some more. Rainy, cold and too fanged early. Daughter on business trip, son in law and grand daughter #1 gone to work and school, babysitter not here until 7:15. So here I am in a non coffee house. Shoulda brought a big insulated tumbler......


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed - have at it.  I'm slow starting this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Back home. I have donuts!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I have donuts!


With sprinkles?


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> With sprinkles?


AND chocolate iced! It's a mixed box!


----------



## DustyBoot

How 'bout those old-fashioned chocolate cake donuts?

Started the morning by milking the goat , now I need to make myself a cup of tea, feed the cats, chase the kids out of bed and feed them, then go pick up a rooster. Going to be a busy day!


----------



## Bunnylady

Sitting here sipping freshly squeezed grapefruit juice (from the grapefruit tree in the greenhouse). Man, that'll open your eyes (or close them!!)


----------



## Alaskan

or make you go screaming.


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, no, this is a "Duncan" grapefruit tree, an heirloom variety. When ripe, a Duncan is about as sweet and tangy as grapefruit can be. One problem -  most of the varieties available in grocery stores these days are nearly seedless, and these things have about a 1/4 cup of seeds in each one of them! By the time I get done fishing the seeds out, I'm pretty much down to juice anyway, so I figured to save myself some bother and just go ahead an juice 'em. Fresh picked and fresh squeezed - it don't get much better than that . . . unless you just don't like grapefruit.


----------



## DustyBoot

Sounds amazing -- I'd take a glass!


----------



## Alaskan

achem....

I don't like grapefruit


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> achem....
> 
> I don't like grapefruit



That's OK I'd offer you some lemonade, but as I recall, you are kinda freaked out by my stripey pink lemons.


----------



## Alaskan

they are just odd. ..

ya know how I am with new things.  

BTW  as a kid... when I lived in Galveston my mom went on a "feed the kid a half a grapefruit for breakfast " kick.  

I just starved until she got over it.


----------



## Bunnylady

I couldn't stand grapefruit when I was a kid, either.


----------



## DustyBoot

For a while I was trying to be healthy and doing roasted grapefruit halves for breakfast. Granted, I put brown sugar on it before roasting it, so healthy is a relative term here. It wasn't bad, and my oldest loved it. (Edited to add: I know he loved it because he pilfered my breakfast, not because I tried to force it on him. Far from it! Little mooch.)


----------



## Sourland

Cold, damp, dreary - perfect multi coffee day.  Another pot has been  brewed.


----------



## Hipshot

Strong and black only way . Finishing the pot off now .


----------



## Bunnylady

Hipshot said:


> Strong and black only way . Finishing the pot off now .



Whoa! Ain't seen you in a while. Howdy!


----------



## Hipshot

Howdy Well now I'm a goat herder I feel more like I belong


----------



## Bunnylady

Welcome to the land of the "pointy-headed problem children." And if you don't know what I mean, you will; trust me, you will!


----------



## Hipshot

Bunnylady said:


> Welcome to the land of the "pointy-headed problem children." And if you don't know what I mean, you will; trust me, you will!


 Now would you mean cutting a brand new fence to get a stuck head out  Or that most pleasant  aroma given off by a buck . Or the fact that they insist on wasting two thirds of a hay roll I know nothing of such matters . New disbudding iron should arrive today .And I married well . DW has a degree in animal science from UConn . And is without a doubt one of the best, I've ever seen at raising bottle calves .I have a degree is BS and manure  relocation  Self  educated of course .


----------



## Sourland

@Hipshot, welcome to the coffee tent.  There's generally a fresh pot ready for use.  Don't hesitate to make fresh if it's bitter.  We always appreciate donuts of fresh baked goods.


----------



## Hipshot

Sourland said:


> @Hipshot, welcome to the coffee tent.  There's generally a fresh pot ready for use.  Don't hesitate to make fresh if it's bitter.  We always appreciate donuts of fresh baked goods.


Krispy Kreme's right I'll run right out


----------



## Bunnylady

Coffee's on, and it's a beautiful morning. Stuff to do and only so much time to do it - gotta scoot on outta here!


----------



## Bruce

Bunny must be in a hurry if she's scooting, not hopping.


----------



## DustyBoot

I forgot my tea this morning, but it's been a busy one! The house devolved into chaos over the course of the week. No school for the kids this week so they've been running wild more than usual, plus cold wet weather means more creative (translate: messy) indoor play, and plenty of mess tracked in when they decide to brave the weather. So, we've spent the morning cleaning and dinner is ready to go into the oven this evening. Next up is probably a round of baking in defiance of the ugly weather.


----------



## Baymule

A good Saturday morning to y'all! It is raining here, as usual. But I hear rumors of a partially clear day tomorrow. 

Coffee is ready and DH fried thin sliced of Spam, crispy.


----------



## Hipshot

Good morning coffees hot ,waffles steaming ,and the maple syrup is warmed and waiting .As the cook I eat last too  A bit of sun through the clouds now and then . A bit of rain between the sun .And I just think it's a beautiful day in the mid south Chores aplenty as always . Thought I stop by while them waffles cook you'll enjoy today .


----------



## Alaskan

A bit of sun is better than none.

Me...I get my summer in ever cup of joe.  The only hot I can find around here.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is hot.  @Alaskan is not.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, Sour. Boy, do I need it today!

BB2K had an audition in Raleigh yesterday, so DH and I decided to take advantage of the opportunity to visit a long-time favorite of ours, the J.C Raulston Arboretum. Splendid spring day, weather couldn't have been lovelier, bunch of flowering stuff in bloom; very pleasant day, but after spending 6 hours in the car and wandering the gardens for a couple of hours, I am having a bit of trouble getting it in gear this morning.

A few pics, just for fun:


----------



## Sourland

I can not wait.  Daffodils and crocuses are just starting to break through the ground.  I want flowers and warmth.


----------



## Baymule

My daffodils are up and the jonquils have blooms! The narcissus are blooming too. I love the smell of narcissus!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My fig tree is putting on leaves!


----------



## Alaskan

my driveway


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. First sunny day in weeks. Was going to build pig pen, daughter called and babysitter didn’t show up. No pigging today!


----------



## DustyBoot

I just realized my cup of tea is still sitting on the counter, probably cold. Oops. Bunnylady, I love the pictures! I'm getting desperate for spring. It's foggy yet again this morning. I need blue skies and green trees! The redbud is starting to bud, though, and I'm starting to see the very beginnings of leaves on a few other trees. There's hope!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> My daffodils are up and the jonquils have blooms! The narcissus are blooming too. I love the smell of narcissus!





frustratedearthmother said:


> My fig tree is putting on leaves!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Na na na na boo boo!


----------



## Alaskan

snow storm today for me... lots of wind and just a bit of snow.

Cold enough that the snow is like sand.. blown about like dust devils and making dunes and drifts.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. More rain today. I am tired of rain.


----------



## Alaskan

rain means too warm for snow.

Warm is good.

Unless you are flooding?


----------



## DustyBoot

Forgot to get tea this morning and regretted it. Had to take the car in for an oil change and wanted to fall asleep driving in the fog and drizzle. Blech. I'm with Baymule. To make it worse, I was looking at pictures from this time last year and the redbud and mountain laurels were already flowering. This year all we have are buds so far. For a week or so the chickens picked up their laying and we were getting 4+ eggs per day from 6 hens, but I think the lack of sunlight has made them revert to winter mode and we're back down to 2 or maybe 3 eggs per day.


----------



## Baymule

We don't flood, but the creeks around sometimes do. Right now they are full from all the rain we had last week. I need to get outside and get to work, but if it isn't pouring, it's in a nasty damp drizzle. It's just enough to keep me inside.


----------



## Bruce

What are you Bay, a goat??


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> What are you Bay, a goat??


No, I just don't want to get wet, cold, chilled and get sick. We've already had a couple bouts of sickness and I don't need any more. I go out and do what I need to do, but I want to stay healthy, so I'll pass on all the wet nasty weather. 

Coffee is ready. Gotta go to Livingston today to see some friends (3 hours away) and it will be pouring rain.  I need more coffee....... I'll make another pot for y'all.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Had a few sunny days here, now more rain. But not too much. Stay dry.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> No, I just don't want to get wet, cold, chilled and get sick.


Maybe that is why goats don't like to be out in the rain!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> No, I just don't want to get wet, cold, chilled and get sick. We've already had a couple bouts of sickness and I don't need any more. I go out and do what I need to do, but I want to stay healthy, so I'll pass on all the wet nasty weather.
> 
> Coffee is ready. Gotta go to Livingston today to see some friends (3 hours away) and it will be pouring rain.  I need more coffee....... I'll make another pot for y'all.


Not raining here. Just a few sprinkles yesterday. (25 miles south of Livingston) Partly cloudy and breezy--of course, that could change @ any time...


----------



## Baymule

I found sunshine in Livingston today!


----------



## Baymule

It stormed last night, but supposed to clear up and be sunny this afternoon, tomorrow and maybe Saturday. I already told DD that we are not watching their kids this weekend! We are going outside to work!

Coffee is ready, and pepperoni fritattas for everyone!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> we are not watching their kids this weekend! We are going outside to work!


Ditto!  Supposed to have a nice shiny weekend...of course part of the "shine" will be sun reflecting off the ever-present puddles... sheesh.   But, I'll take it anyway I can get it!    Might even have another kidding or two.


----------



## Baymule

I see sunshine peeking through the clouds!!


----------



## BoboFarm

Blizzard warning for the Sierras and winter storm warning for us now through Sunday morning! NWS says possibly a foot of snow in the valleys. Work has already mentioned a possible snow day for us tomorrow. It's supposed to start out as rain then turn to snow which, if it happens, will make for horrible road conditions tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I found sunshine in Livingston today!



did you catch it and bottle it up?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> did you catch it and bottle it up?


Nah, it disappeared and went back to cloudy, dark and gloomy. A cold front came in too.


----------



## greybeard

Was nice here again today. Sunny and just a bit of a N breeze. Calves were kicking up heels and running.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We had on and off sunshine most of the morning, a beautiful sunny afternoon, and a HUGE beautiful moon tonight!


----------



## DustyBoot

Sunshine here yesterday too, and expected to stay through Saturday. Hallelujah! I'm solar powered and I really start dragging when we get long stretches with no sunlight to speak of. I feel like I'm coming out of the fog today.


----------



## Baymule

Blessed sunshine. Y’all have some coffee and pound cake.


----------



## Bruce

DustyBoot said:


> Sunshine here yesterday too, and expected to stay through Saturday. Hallelujah! I'm solar powered and I really start dragging when we get long stretches with no sunlight to speak of. I feel like I'm coming out of the fog today.


Off grid? 
Battery storage? If so, how many kWh?
Backup generator? If so what size and fuel type?
Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## DustyBoot

Hm, maybe that's my problem -- low battery storage. A few days without good sun and my emotional reserves drain fast and take a while to refill. I suppose you could argue I have a backup generator in the form of a sunlight lamp, but it's only enough to keep essential systems running. Not optimal in the long run. 

(This being the internet, I'm not 100% sure if your comment was literal or tongue-in-cheek. Just to be sure: no actual solar power here, but without sunlight I start to feel low and have a hard time mustering up the energy to do much of anything. Blech!)


----------



## Bruce

My comment was literal because I thought YOURS was  Clearly I didn't read it carefully.

I think most of us understand your version of "solar powered", I know I do better when there is sun about. I wake up MUCH better to increasing daylight rather than an alarm in the dark. This morning the "alarm in the dark" was one of the cat's barfing at 5:45. I've been "off" ever since and it is 1 PM. Doesn't help that it is very gray and snowing some.


----------



## DustyBoot

I realized reading back over my first comment that it wasn't very clear. Needed more tea, obviously!

Ahh, the cat-barf alarm. I'm very familiar with that one.  Or better yet, the crying child accentuated by stepping in cat barf on the way to respond. My preference, though, is a dawn-simulator alarm clock I bought a year or so ago. I'm a much more pleasant person to be around when I wake up that way.


----------



## Sourland

I can tell that Alaskan has been here in my absence.  Half eaten donuts and dirty cups in the sink are my first clues of that.  I've brewed a fresh pot for this afternoon.  A full blown Nor'Easter is raging here right now.  Fairly low snow accumulation, but winds are whipping.  Power went out at 12:30.  It will be a while before it is restored.


----------



## Bruce

DustyBoot said:


> I realized reading back over my first comment that it wasn't very clear. Needed more tea, obviously!
> 
> Ahh, the cat-barf alarm. I'm very familiar with that one.  Or better yet, the crying child accentuated by stepping in cat barf on the way to respond. My preference, though, is a dawn-simulator alarm clock I bought a year or so ago. I'm a much more pleasant person to be around when I wake up that way.


We are way past the crying child thing. Well DD1 (will be 25 on the 9th) does wail like a 1 year old pretty loudly if she sees a spider. Most days I have no need to get up at any particular time, the benefit of being retired  

I do like the concept of the dawn simulator alarm though. Do you set it for X minutes before you need to get up so the light will bright enough to wake you at the right time? And does it have a second audible alarm you can set for 5 minutes after you want to be up in case the light doesn't do its job on occasion?


----------



## DustyBoot

The way mine works, you tell it what time you want to be awake and you can also set the length of the "sunrise." I think it defaults to something like 20 minutes. If you wanted to wake up at 7:00 a.m., it would start just barely glowing red at 6:40 and gradually brighten over the next 20 minutes. At 7:00, the audible alarm of your choice would go off. Mine has a few options including birds, a beach, music, the blaring beep, and "off." It also has a sunset simulation, so you can start with the light on and have it fade over a set length of time. It was a little expensive, but I needed something for dark winter mornings and it's a pretty impressive gizmo.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Making pancakes too!


----------



## Bruce

DustyBoot said:


> It was a little expensive, but I needed something for dark winter mornings and it's a pretty impressive gizmo.


Care to provide a link to the product? I for sure would have bought one of them back when I was working.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## DustyBoot

Bruce said:


> Care to provide a link to the product? I for sure would have bought one of them back when I was working.



Sure thing. This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0093162RM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bruce

Slick!


----------



## DustyBoot

I'm pleased to announce that this morning I regretted wearing my fleece jacket outside at 7 a.m. to milk the goat, and I opted for iced tea rather than hot. I understand a cold front is moving in this afternoon, but at least the morning was nice and spring-like! A few trees are starting to green up -- a very few, but I'll take it. And the redbud has some proper flowers now. Come on, spring!


----------



## Alaskan

I need a pot of coffee as well as a cake... yeah.....


sigh


----------



## Alaskan

There ya go...cake.  yum


----------



## Bruce

Having a hard time coming off that month long vacation in Germany huh?

You are just a tiny bit early for my birthday though.


----------



## Alaskan

yep ....  real life is work



hack


----------



## Baymule

I have the sheep round bale covered with a tarp. Since most of the bale is gone, the tarp sags. It had a rain puddle in it and I found ice in it this morning! Tonight will be a frost, hope we’re done with this soon, ready to plant the garden!


----------



## Sourland

Power has returned (for us).  Cable has returned, and another NorEaster is supposed to hit tonight through Thursday AM.  Snow is no problem, but the wind .  Much of the state is still without power.


----------



## Bruce

I was thinking about you folks south of us with the same concern. Haven't gotten past last week's storm and another is heading in to smack you around again.


----------



## Baymule

Sourland said:


> Power has returned (for us).  Cable has returned, and another NorEaster is supposed to hit tonight through Thursday AM.  Snow is no problem, but the wind .  Much of the state is still without power.


Glad you got power back, hope you get to keep it through the next storm.


----------



## Alaskan

@Sourland do you have a generator or wood stove?  Being cold is no fun.


----------



## Mini Horses

Decided to visit you guys this AM...being up at 2AM leaves a little to be desired.  Making the most of it with dishwasher & clothes washer & dryer all going.   

We got the first of those Nor'easters here last week, thankfully dry...but, the winds were huge.  I'm 50 miles inland and had steady 35-40, plus gusts, for two days, then down to 25 another day.   Hard to do much in those winds.   Lost power one day, about 7 hrs but was warm, so wasn't bad.   Besides, I had to work that day & the dog slept. LOL

Bay, the pound cake sounds sooo good!  I'm sure it's all gone now BUT, since I am loaded with these fresh eggs, I may whip up a couple tonight.  Keep one and share one.  That will use up a couple dozen.  Need homes for about another 8-10 doz!   Guess I'll share with some neighbors. 

I'm about coffeed out right now -- waiting for daybreak to go feed.  Another work day awaits.   The darned work sure gets in my way sometimes!   But -- I still enjoy a payday.  Old habits die hard  

Like you all -- waiting for a warm, sunny Spring & gardening success.   DustyBoot, I bred my goats late this year, too.   End of month should have kids from 2 ... again in April, 2 more to kid.   Milking soon.


----------



## DustyBoot

Mini Horses, I've got one who looks ready to pop but still has about a month to go. Poor thing!

Dottie, the milk goat, managed to put her filthy foot into my milk pail this morning, so I'm grumpy but the dogs and chickens are happy.


----------



## Sourland

After Hurricane Sandy when we were without power for 10 days, we had a generator installed that is capable of running the entire house, so we were warm.  No cable meant we watched a bunch of old DVD s.  I forgot how funny Lucille Ball was.  Were reaching the point of desperation.  It was almost time to start watching videos of plays in which the Princess has performed.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> It was almost time to start watching videos of plays in which the Princess has performed.


----------



## Bruce

Sourland said:


> It was almost time to start watching videos of plays in which the Princess has performed.


Might have been time to suggest an activity outside the home. Glad you were spared.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> It was almost time to start watching videos of plays in which the Princess has performed.



Not lanes of memory you wanted to walk down? Gee, I wonder why not?


When I was in college, I sang in the college chorus. One year we did "King David" (I don't remember the composer's name, but it wasn't Alan Menken). A week or so after the performance, we were all given copies of a recording that had been made that night. I kind of lost track of mine, only to rediscover it many years later, still in listenable condition. When I played it, my one thought was, "Gads, I had forgotten what a* pain *this was to sing!!"

Reckon the Princess would feel the same way about some of her performances?


----------



## Baymule

In hurricane Ike, a 80 year old big oak tree fell on our house. #1 and #2 things to have for hurricane preparations are a box of cheap wine and a large pan of brownies. We had no power, had holes in the roof where curious tree branches intertwined with the sheetrock ceiling, it was raining in the house---BUT I had wine and  brownies and everything was right in my world again.  We didn't have power for almost a month. Of course the tree had to fall on where the power line came into the house. 

DH's place of work was a mess, he missed work. I never missed a day of work. It was hard to take care of all the damage and problems working 10 hours a day, somehow it all got done.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! With the sunny days we’ve had lately, we’ve been working outside. Kinda sore in a few places, sure need the caffeine boost!


----------



## Sourland

@Baymule, thanks for the coffee it is much needed.  Power just left and cable just returned.  They are taking turns.  We got about 15" of heavy wet snow - daughter North of here got 23".  I am watching NJ news.  7,500 roads in our county are closed.  A minor state of emergency that does not involve a travel ban has been instituted.  Many have been without power since last Friday and unable to leave their homes since roads are closed.  Princess and I have been really lucky.  Our inconveniences have been minor thanks to the generator we installed after Hurricane Sandy.  Driveway is cleared, and vehicles are set to go.  Princess has an appointment for an echocardiogram this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like you need a dog sled!


----------



## Alaskan

dog sled. .. brilliant...


----------



## promiseacres

Hot cocoa is on for our afternoon snack


----------



## DustyBoot

I'm in! Yum.


----------



## Sourland

The generator is driving me nuts.    Just whining and not complaining seriously.  Some folks have been without power for a week.


----------



## Bruce

Ear plugs work well. Add over the ear hearing protectors if you need added reduction. Or just turn off your hearing aids


----------



## Alaskan

or is it the vibration?  You could put cork coasters under the feet.


----------



## Sourland

Bruce said:


> Or just turn off your hearing aids







Alaskan said:


> or is it the vibration?  .





Good morning, coffee tent.  A fresh pot has been brewed.  Power to all.


----------



## Baymule

I have boiled coffee over a fire in the backyard...... power or no power-we gotta have our coffee! LOL


----------



## Alaskan

morning all


----------



## DustyBoot

I'm finally drinking the tea I made this morning! It's been a busy day. We visited a nearby alpaca ranch, met the alpacas, learned about needle felting, the kids tried out drop spindles, and we had so much fun I was shocked to realize we'd spent two hours there. I think I've made a new friend.   Then we had lunch, then picked up our new barn cats from the animal shelter and successfully installed them in their acclimation area. Later tonight we have a couple families coming over. Fortunately tomorrow should be a relaxed, laid-back day.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Power is still out.  Generator 'song' is echoing up and down my country road.  I'll soon need a propane delivery.


----------



## Bunnylady

I hear you, Sour (a little bit hard over the roar of the generators, of course, but I lip-read pretty well). We've acquired a few generators one way and another over the years; I think our current number stands at 3. All gasoline fired, so they are all varying degrees of loud. During the post-hurricane periods when the power was out, we have noticed that there seems to be an unwritten rule of generator etiquette - you shut 'em off between 11 pm and  6 am, so your neighbors can get some sleep. As nice as it is to have power to run the lights, fridge, etc, the racket takes its toll on the nerves.

I hope your lights come on soon.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> we have noticed that there seems to be an unwritten rule of generator etiquette - you shut 'em off between 11 pm and 6 am, so your neighbors can get some sleep


That seems reasonable. The fridge and freezer can hold temp for that length of time. Don't need lights when you are asleep


----------



## Sourland

We have power !  The silence is deafening.


----------



## Bruce

You need tinnitus. You are never "alone" then.


----------



## Mini Horses

e





Baymule said:


> I have boiled coffee over a fire in the backyard...... power or no power-we gotta have our coffee! LOL



Cowboy coffee!!  Yeehaw.

I bought an old, but serviceable,  little camp style percolator pot -- all metal -- at a Habitat store one day.   The guy said he was sure glad I got there to buy this treasure -- in a tongue in cheek fashion.  Replied -- yes, will work great on top of my propane stove if we have a power outage -- guess you've never been there or YOU would own it.   

Sour, so glad you have power back on!    We are so very spoiled.    My generator is a lifeline that I hope not to need often but, sure want to have it!   Hurricane season isn't far off.   My area is in that coastal zone.  Ain't looking forward to that.

Otherwise, monrning coffee  has been great.......glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Sourland

@Mini Horses, yeah, spoiled for sure.  Too much is dependent upon electricity.  Not having to stoke the coal furnace is good, but it was always dependable, and the outhouse made for quick visits.  Gas stove used to heat the kitchen when all else failed.  Now it's a tragedy if the cable goes taking phone, TV, and internet with it.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You need tinnitus. You are never "alone" then.


This made me laugh. That ringing in my ears that never goes away. I would like to be alone and not have Tubular Bells playing in my head. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You need tinnitus. You are never "alone" then.


so true....


But then when I wake up in the middle of the night, and lift my head off the pillow to pinpoint the source.... then remember,  oh yeah.... 

well... I wouldn't mind being "alone"


----------



## Baymule

Sourland said:


> We have power !  The silence is deafening.


I am so glad that you have power back on. Yes, we are spoiled and I like it that way.


----------



## DustyBoot

Mini Horses said:


> I bought an old, but serviceable,  little camp style percolator pot -- all metal -- at a Habitat store one day.   The guy said he was sure glad I got there to buy this treasure -- in a tongue in cheek fashion.  Replied -- yes, will work great on top of my propane stove if we have a power outage -- guess you've never been there or YOU would own it.



I have a cute little collapsible silicone teakettle I use when we're camping. Bright blue. It was a gift from my brother and I smile every time I use it. But we prefer tea and hot chocolate; I don't know how it would work for coffee.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! I have coffee ready! I have corn flakes, Cocoa Puffs and milk. And it’s raining.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the coffee.  Going to wake the Princess in a bit, and she is taking me to Cracker Barrel for breakfast.  Love their buttermilk pancakes.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks for the coffee.  Dealing with Daylight Savings Time this AM, so it will be needed.  It's hard to get your circadian rhythm to deal with the clock  But, no cereal for me.  Psyching self to go hand out protein bars & Rice Crispy bars.
Hmmmmm,  Fri was a snatch & grab day -- Reese's PB cups.

Sure makes you popular in WallyWorld.  

I just want to stay home!   We have that Nor'easter blowing in with mostly wind & cold rain.  You guys up North are getting hit with snow again, more than likely.   Feel badly for you.  Winter just will not LEAVE!    I feel


----------



## Alaskan

well here March is always a snowy month.  Dumo, dump, dump.

I hate daylight savings...I hate being cold.

But the sun IS up and the coffee is hot!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I hate daylight savings...I hate being cold.



And you live in Alaska.....


----------



## promiseacres

Up early.... blaming daylight savings time..... 

I am one of the few younger one that remember no dst.....Indiana just had to join the band wagon a few years ago..... 

I suppose though in the scheme of things it's not a big deal.... just annoying.  
Coffee is on, breakfast burritos too.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 1:25 and last looked at the clock sometime after 4.  So I woke up at 7:45. Dragging this morning......NEED coffee! Thanks for the breakfast burrito too!


----------



## Sourland

Good morning Coffee Tent.  Thanks for the coffee.  It was low so I brewed another pot.  DST has no impact on me as I wake at daybreak and desire to hit the sack at sunset regardless of what time the clock says.  My mother used to say that I must have been transfused with chicken blood as an infant.


----------



## Bunnylady

On gray, cloudy days like this, I never really wake up anyway; who cares what time the clock says it is?

Hang on . . . did I hear someone say coffee? I just might survive  . . . if I can get that far.


----------



## Baymule

Here comes Bunny Lady, crawling to the coffee pot......I set a cup on the floor for ya'.


----------



## promiseacres

Poor bunnylady. Good thing she has good friends...hoping the dog doesn't steal her coffee


----------



## Sourland

She best hop up on a stool.  My beagles are loose.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> Here comes Bunny Lady, crawling to the coffee pot......I set a cup on the floor for ya'.



Ahhh, coffee; the elixir of life. Thanks, Bay!


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> She best hop up on a stool.  My beagles are loose.



Goshdangit, Sour! I_ thought _somebody had pee'd on the tent flap when I came in!

Umm, anybody got a towel? I seem to have spilled some coffee climbing up here onto the tabletop.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> And you live in Alaska.....



yeppers.... helps to increase the grumpiness.  



Bunnylady said:


> Goshdangit, Sour! I_ thought _somebody had pee'd on the tent flap when I came in!
> 
> Umm, anybody got a towel? I seem to have spilled some coffee climbing up here onto the tabletop.



Lick it up,


----------



## Bunnylady

Nah, the dog got it. Serve him right if he got splinters in his tongue, scaring me like that.


----------



## Alaskan

you don't like coffee flavored dog spit?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> This made me laugh. That ringing in my ears that never goes away. I would like to be alone and not have Tubular Bells playing in my head. LOL


Good song though. Hmmm, that isn't what I hear though 



Sourland said:


> My mother used to say that I must have been transfused with chicken blood as an infant.


What color eggs do your offspring lay?


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> What color eggs do your offspring lay?



My money is on green.


----------



## Mini Horses

That Nor'easter headed North now  (to take a foot or more of snow to you) but, not before it left us the dreaded SNOW!!  Rained all day & as it blew thru just before dark, we got about 1.5" of snow everywhere.  Temps dropped into the upper 20s last night and big wind.   Supposed to get to high 40's today, so will melt. 

 Yeah, I NEED COFFEE this AM -first cup in front of me. 
Prepped it last night and  quick brew this AM.   I hate snow and will feed in dark again -- THANKS DST  -- to be at work on time.   Black ice watch this morning on the roads.

Winds, too much water, makes for possible trees on power lines "somewhere"....sure hope it isn't on lines feeding me.    Did lose satellite transmission for a few hours during early evening for computer.  As you can see, that's not an issue now    Freeze temps again tonight, then back to our normal 55-65  days & 40 nights.  Sure hope this is the end of winter.   I want to be able to talk about growing veggies, not treading cold & snow!

You guys have a great day!  Help your selves to the coffee.  I need to get outa here.


----------



## Bruce

We are supposed to get that snow over the next 24-36 hours. 
100% chance of >= 4"
93% chance of >= 6"
73% chance of >= 8"
34% chance of >= 12"
Fortunately only 5% >= 18"
I WILL be getting up early tomorrow morning to make sure DW and DDs can all get out to where they need to go. I only need to go down to the barn  but you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Baymule

Three inches of snow here grinds everything to a standstill. No equipment to clear the roads. Can't imagine a foot and a half! Be careful everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Alaskan

new snow here too... but only about 2 inches ...  I need to check later to see if it drifted... if not I can skip plowing.


----------



## Bruce

We are now up to 100% chance of >= 6", 97% chance of >= 8", 51% chance of >= 12". And not much has happened so far. Expect over 4" overnight, an additional 4.2" by 2 AM Thursday


----------



## Mini Horses

Roads had more ice issues than snow.  Wind & cold, just froze the super wet snow.   Warm asphalt, snow melting, cold winds freezing it.   So, had a 7 mile stretch of woowee, careful on way out.  This afternoon, almost all gone.  Saw a couple yard patches along a woodline or the shade of a house on way back.  That's it.  Sunny & bright.   Thankful.

Freeze temps tonight, windy.  Geesh.....8 days until it is officially Spring!  These back to back storms are not nice.   Northern folks are getting pounded.  

Gonna be another BIG coffee morning.   Warm up to go feed, then off to work again.   Work certainly gets in the way


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is hot!  I see a nap coming this afternoon...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee! This morning I put a little milk and honey in mine. Got to go get metal roof screws this morning. Went to Lowes last night so I wouldn't burn daylight on working on the hog shelter, but Lowes only had tiny little plastic boxes of them. I asked the employee, "What am I going to do with this? That's not enough for even one sheet of metal." The employee acknowledged that they used to carry bigger boxes of them, but didn't any more.  So I have to go find some this morning.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Baymule, and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Bunnylady

@Baymule  Do you mean these?







Our Lowe's has them; I wonder why yours doesn't (or maybe that employee works in the wrong department and doesn't know where to look?)


----------



## Bruce

I've put two boxes of these in my barn roof, got them at Lowes.


----------



## Alaskan

bigger washers....use bigger washers!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

really.... those look like they are going to rip right out.


----------



## Sourland

'Al' is originally from Texas - bigger is better.


----------



## greybeard

Bunnylady said:


> @Baymule  Do you mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Lowe's has them; I wonder why yours doesn't (or maybe that employee works in the wrong department and doesn't know where to look?)


Those will work, IF she is attaching roofing panels to metal.  Even tho it says "approved for treated lumber" it also says 'for attaching corrugated panels to metal'. For wood understructure, she needs the ones Bruce linked to.

Baymule..check your local McCoys builders. They will have what you want..sold by the lb. in bulk from a big bin. Pick out as much as you want, put them in the paper sack they provide and weigh it. They will have several different kinds & lengths in bulk as well as others by the box, and probably better quality as well.
The downsides to McCoys? (if you can call them downsides)
1. Not open Sundays ('we spend our Sundays building family values')
2. They are also Preifert Distributors. Easy to get di$tracted, $idetracked, by the $hiny blue paint.


----------



## Bunnylady

greybeard said:


> Those will work, IF she is attaching roofing panels to metal. Even tho it says "approved for treated lumber" it also says 'for attaching corrugated panels to metal'. For wood understructure, she needs the ones Bruce linked to.



It was the size of the bin I was looking at - and found,a few weeks ago, just a little bit further down the aisle from the tiny plastic packages that Bay described. When I went looking for them, I also had the benefit of someone who knew what I was describing, and who went beyond the few feet of shelving that were his purview, to help me find them (in both of the sizes that have been linked). I bought the little ones that Bruce pictured.


----------



## greybeard

Bunnylady said:


> (in both of the sizes that have been linked). I bought the little ones that Bruce pictured.



It's not the size I was addressing. It's the type. Look at the tips of both. One, the screw with a sharp point and helix that goes all the way down will hold metal roofing onto  wood for decades.
The other one with the self drilling (flat) tip will not. It is made specifically for holding metal to metal and the self drilling tip makes it hard to get the screw to even go in to wood. Once it does however, that same tip has drilled a hole almost as large in diameter as the outside of the screw threads, making it all but useless in lumber.


----------



## Bunnylady

But can you get something with a thread count that high to really hang on to the loose-grained yellow (or whatever) pine? If I don't pre-drill, it wants to splint, and I also have trouble with anything finer than a deck screw stripping the hole out before it gets really snug.


----------



## greybeard

You can get the wood type with a smaller diameter.   I use the #9 most of the time since I normally use 2x4 or 2x6s s for my roof supports. It's why I recommended McCoys to Baymule...they are a building supply store and have a much better selection and better employees and they have a store in Mt Pleasant and one in Tyler.. 
Scroll down to the part where it says "*Customers also shopped for" * and use the the arrows to scroll across to different sizes.  These screws are also self drilling, but use a different type point and they are for drilling thru  metal roofing   into wood.
https://www.amazon.com/Metal-ROOFIN...0?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1521078336&sr=1-10


----------



## Baymule

I thought about McCoy's, I really like their store. But I went to Mineola to a Cade's hardware store since it is much closer to me, so I could get back and go to work. I got the type you recommend Greybeard. Didn't get to the metal today, but I now have the screws for it.

@Bunnylady my Lowes used to have the size box of metal screws like you pictured, but not any more.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> 'Al' is originally from Texas - bigger is better.


true... very true   


But I have had my metal roof pull up and off of the regular washers and start flapping about in a wind storm.   

Had to use the same screws, but with bigger washers, and screw the whole thing back down.... In the storm.


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  I wish a good day for everyone.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, Sour!



Alaskan said:


> I have had my metal roof pull up and off of the regular washers and start flapping about in a wind storm.



Have to admit, I've wondered about that one myself, particularly as thin as a lot of the metal roofing is these days.


----------



## Baymule

I NEED COFFEE!! I am sore from all my Scrap And Crap pig barn building. I hope to get the tin on today, but daughter is bringing the grand daughters over this afternoon to help me plant zucchini and corn. I have to get in the garden and get some rows ready for that. But getting the tin on is still one of my goals today.

Just. Moving. S.L.O.W.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But I have had my metal roof pull up and off of the regular washers and start flapping about in a wind storm.
> 
> Had to use the same screws, but with bigger washers, and screw the whole thing back down.... In the storm.


Where do you find the rubber "gasketed" roof screws with bigger washers?



greybeard said:


> Baymule..check your local McCoys builders. They will have what you want..sold by the lb. in bulk from a big bin. Pick out as much as you want, put them in the paper sack they provide and weigh it. They will have several different kinds & lengths in bulk as well as others by the box, and probably better quality as well.


That would be ideal. The prepackaged ones are likely a lot more expensive BECAUSE they are prepackaged. And when you run out and need, say 60 more, you have to buy the 100 pack.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Where do you find the rubber "gasketed" roof screws with bigger washers?


hardware store     roofing screws with bigger washers.


----------



## Sourland

Needed an afternoon cup so I brewed a pot of Peets - good stuff.


----------



## Alaskan

coffee    Thank ya!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Where do you find the rubber "gasketed" roof screws with bigger washers?


You have to ask for 'oversized' gasketed screws. Not every brick&mortar store will carry them.


----------



## Baymule

Got the tin on my Hawg Hut yesterday, got to go back up today and seal the holes since I had used tin. My daughter and her girls came over and we planted zucchini and corn (big seeds). The 3 year old and 1 1/2 year old got a kick out of that. The 10 year old spent the night, Mamaw is going to introduce her to the finer points of black roof pitch, which ought to be easy, it is in little tubes and applies with one of those squeeze metal thingys. Dunno what they're called, just know how to use them. 

Already drank up my coffee, made a new pot for y'all. Going to wake up the grand child and make her some cinnamon toast. Making extra for y'all!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Dunno what they're called, just know how to use them.


caulking gun.........


----------



## DustyBoot

One of the things I like best about living in the country is the opportunities for the kids to learn real life skills. I tried to teach that sort of thing in suburbia, but they don't care as much when it's obvious you're manufacturing the learning opportunities. It means more when it's for real.


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Alaskan

DustyBoot said:


> One of the things I like best about living in the country is the opportunities for the kids to learn real life skills. I tried to teach that sort of thing in suburbia, but they don't care as much when it's obvious you're manufacturing the learning opportunities. It means more when it's for real.


very true!

The entire feeding and watering of plants and animals is a huge learning opportunity.


----------



## Sourland

@Farmer Connie, welcome to the Café.  Have another cup.  I just brewed a fresh pot.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sourland said:


> @Farmer Connie, welcome to the Café.  Have another cup.  I just brewed a fresh pot.


----------



## Bunnylady

Is it green, in honor of St. Patrick's day?

A little green tea art . . .


----------



## Bruce

That is VERY green tea. Pretty.


----------



## Alaskan

that is a scary shade of green   

I think it is pea soup


----------



## Sourland

It's a beautiful morning.  Have at the coffee it's fresh.  They're still hedging their bets on the possible Nor'easter for Wednesday.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sourland said:


> It's a beautiful morning.  Have at the coffee it's fresh.  They're still hedging their bets on the possible Nor'easter for Wednesday.


Good Morning!


----------



## Sourland

Brewed an afternoon pot of Peets coffee - good stuff.


----------



## DustyBoot

Alaskan said:


> very true!
> 
> The entire feeding and watering of plants and animals is a huge learning opportunity.



It is! My 5-year-old has a couple of Asiatic lilies she's trying to get established in the garden, and I've been impressed at her conscientiousness in checking on them daily. Last month we got each of the kids (5, 7 and 9) two pullet chicks with the idea that they can raise them and sell eggs and start figuring out small-scale economics. I do have to remind them sometimes, but once reminded they do a great job at checking on and taking care of the chicks. I've encouraged them to consider saving their future egg money to invest in something else that will bring in more money, and I'm interested to see what they come up with and I love that we can say yes to any reasonable ideas they have. Before moving out here, the most real responsibility any of them got was a hamster. Not much opportunity for profit in that. 

Ahem... I'll climb down off my soapbox and go get myself some tea.


----------



## DustyBoot

Sourland said:


> It's a beautiful morning.  Have at the coffee it's fresh.  They're still hedging their bets on the possible Nor'easter for Wednesday.



*shudder* Best of luck to you. I'd send some warm spring weather your way if I could!


----------



## Alaskan

DustyBoot said:


> It is! My 5-year-old has a couple of Asiatic lilies she's trying to get established in the garden, and I've been impressed at her conscientiousness in checking on them daily. Last month we got each of the kids (5, 7 and 9) two pullet chicks with the idea that they can raise them and sell eggs and start figuring out small-scale economics. I do have to remind them sometimes, but once reminded they do a great job at checking on and taking care of the chicks. I've encouraged them to consider saving their future egg money to invest in something else that will bring in more money, and I'm interested to see what they come up with and I love that we can say yes to any reasonable ideas they have. Before moving out here, the most real responsibility any of them got was a hamster. Not much opportunity for profit in that.
> 
> Ahem... I'll climb down off my soapbox and go get myself some tea.


yep!  Lots of ways to learn!

We gave my #3 kid a busted up snowmachine.  He has been working hard to get it running,  and finally made it!  

Now he keeps driving it around and parts keep busting off... and then he has to fix those!    He sure is learning lots!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and biscuits are ready, got honey and wild plum jelly for the biscuits.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Baymule, I'm slow starting this morning.


----------



## greybeard

We had a nice little thunderstorm blow thru earl last night and gave us nearly 1" of rain in about 30 minutes. Did get lots of wind and lightning with it tho. (Yes, my Christmas lights are still up..so is the Christmas tree..the Luna moth is dead..been stuck to the bug zapper for a couple of days)


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got a half inch out of our flare up this morning along with some small hail....no gusty winds....it has passed and much quieter than it was a bit ago.


----------



## Sourland

Snow tomorrow night through Wednesday.  They're still hedging their bets on how much.  Last year at this time daffodils and crocuses were blooming.  I want daffodils.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sourland said:


> Snow tomorrow night through Wednesday.  They're still hedging their bets on how much.  Last year at this time daffodils and crocuses were blooming.  I want daffodils.


Here ya go Sour....

  
Ours are pretty well spent here....wasn't very showy here either, the rain kept them pushed to the ground....thought I'd try for ya tho.....


----------



## Alaskan

my kids are praying for more snow!  We still have a bunch, but now that they have the snow machine running they need more!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Coffee Anyone? I'm buying!


----------



## Sourland

Thanks @CntryBoy777  and @Farmer Connie.  Well the threat is for between 4-6" or 6-12" depending upon who you believe.  I'll get everything done today and just hunker down tomorrow.  One advantage to being 'old and retired' is that when it snows you don't have to go.


----------



## promiseacres

Water is hot for an afternoon cup of tea or hot cocoa.
Sorry you guys are getting hit yet agsin.... it's cold but sunny here in my corner of the midwest but I am not complaining.


----------



## Bunnylady

Being one of_ those _days, today.Hubby and a neighbor were trying to take down a couple of dead trees that were close enough to the property line that they could fall into the neighbor's yard - and on their fence and/or car. When they finally got one moving, it went about 10°off of the angle we wanted and wound up getting caught in another tree. I'd call the chances of it causing mischief from there 'unlikely, but definitely not impossible.' The other one broke in half and is now cradled about 20' above the ground in a tangle of smilax (it's a jungle out there!) While neither one is likely to cause issues for the neighbor in the future, we'd all prefer the 'clean kill'  of trees on the ground.

I think mine better be an herbal tea.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Being one of_ those _days, today.Hubby and a neighbor were trying to take down a couple of dead trees that were close enough to the property line that they could fall into the neighbor's yard - and on their fence and/or car. When they finally got one moving, it went about 10°off of the angle we wanted and wound up getting caught in another tree. I'd call the chances of it causing mischief from there 'unlikely, but definitely not impossible.' The other one broke in half and is now cradled about 20' above the ground in a tangle of smilax (it's a jungle out there!) While neither one is likely to cause issues for the neighbor in the future, we'd all prefer the 'clean kill'  of trees on the ground.
> 
> I think mine better be an herbal tea.


oh good grief!!!!

yeah... I would keep whacking away at them until they were on the ground...

Either that or every time the wind blew I would have a fit.


----------



## Sourland

@promiseacres, thanks for the coffee.  4-6", 6-12", 12-24"    I'll take the 4-6", please.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have 50-60' oak trees here @Bunnylady and there are times that broken limbs get hung on other branches and limbs 30'+ in the air....it sure doesn't make ya feel very safe out there when the wind picks up cause ya never know when they'll turn loose....I've pulled ends of fallen ones out of the ground 3-4' deep before and I always say that it was a good thing us or any of the animals weren't under that when it fell....
I looked around for ya today @Sourland and got this for ya...

  ....the azaleas are blooming here....


----------



## Bunnylady

This one's a pine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bunnylady said:


> View attachment 45574
> 
> This one's a pine.


Well, from the looks of the ground there won't be too much problem of it falling down on someone....it does look like a jungle..........ya know...it looks like ya could use some goats to help clean some of that up for ya, but it would be a real task of fencing it off, also.....


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> oh, good grief!!!!
> 
> yeah...* I would keep whacking away at them until they were on the ground*...
> 
> Either that or every time the wind blew I would have a fit.



The tricky part of that is the scale of the thing. If you look at the picture I posted, in the lower right you can see a (pretty much vertical) black line. That's a lamp post, and it's 11 feet tall (the post is vertical, I just wasn't holding my phone quite straight). The dead tree is at least 50 feet tall, with a base that's probably 2' in diameter and as stated, it's a brushy, viney mess (they call it pocosin). If anything odd happened while trying to cut that down, getting out of the way would not be a given. Sometimes you quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Baymule

We had a tree hung up like that one time. I bought a 50' nylon rope. We tied one end around the tree trunk and tied the other end to the truck trailer hitch. We pulled the tree down, safely, 50' plus away from the tree. It stretched that rope out, but it didn't snap. Had to cut the rope off the tree and trailer hitch. I still have a piece of that rope, use it all the time.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We had a tree hung up like that one time. I bought a 50' nylon rope. We tied one end around the tree trunk and tied the other end to the truck trailer hitch. We pulled the tree down, safely, 50' plus away from the tree. It stretched that rope out, but it didn't snap. Had to cut the rope off the tree and trailer hitch. I still have a piece of that rope, use it all the time.



that sounds like a good way to do it.


----------



## Bunnylady

We tried to do that with the tractor, but it didn't work.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> We tried to do that with the tractor, but it didn't work.


bad baby tractor? 

or no traction?


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> bad baby tractor?
> 
> or no traction?



Both, plus it was impossible to get a straight line of pull or get the rope high enough on the trunk to really get some leverage on it.


----------



## Baymule

We tied the rope around the bottom of the trunk, close to the ground. It took some pulling. Sometimes they just wont move because the tree is so big and heavy, just be safe.


----------



## Sourland

@Bunnylady, are you getting any snow from this storm ?  Our governor has just called a 'state of emergency' and instituted a travel ban.  Looks as if our county is the hotspot with as much as 24 inches of snow a possibility.


----------



## Sourland

It's snowing at the rate of 2-3"/hour, and a cardinal is in the top of a pin oak tree singing, "Spring, spring, spring."  I think I'm going to have to shoot him.


----------



## DustyBoot

My sympathy for the snow, Sourland.

Pleasant weather here, and I woke up to the news that the bomber who's been terrorizing the Austin area is dead. Not exactly something I can celebrate (tragic, what he chose to do with his life and how it ended) but definitely feeling relieved. We're far enough out of town that I wasn't worried for us, but I've lived in the Austin area almost my entire life so the areas he was targeting hit close to home for me (and literally close to home for a number of my friends). A little surreal.

I think I'm past due for a cup of tea.


----------



## Sourland

@DustyBoot, hate to be harsh and judgmental,  but I am glad he blew himself up and that 'we' will not have to support him for the rest of his life.  Such a young man to have so much anger/hatred.  I am curious to see what his 'story' is.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> @Bunnylady, are you getting any snow from this storm ?  Our governor has just called a 'state of emergency' and instituted a travel ban.  Looks as if our county is the hotspot with as much as 24 inches of snow a possibility.



We had thunderstorms just before sunrise and after sunset yesterday, and a high in the upper 70's. Today's high is only expected to be about 50; though it's not actually raining now, it sure looks like it wants to. Tonight's low is supposed to be in the 30's, but high enough that, in the now unlikely event that precip happens, it shouldn't be in frozen form.

@DustyBoot I'd been following that story, and am relieved for all of you. I'm sure  living through it must have felt like ages, but I think the police deserve kudos for quick work. As with so much of the senseless violence we hear of these days, I am left with a profound feeling of sadness, and wondering _WHY?_


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> It's snowing at the rate of 2-3"/hour, and a cardinal is in the top of a pin oak tree singing, "Spring, spring, spring."  I think I'm going to have to shoot him.



You have to admire his optimism.


----------



## DustyBoot

The police appear to have handled things very well; I had been afraid it would go on longer. Definitely appreciate their hard work. 

Sourland, it's not exactly that I'm sorry he's dead, and I'm glad it's over and he's no longer a threat. I'm also fine with not financing his life in prison. I don't even know that I'd go back and change things to leave him alive, were it in my power. But something that ends with death, even if a deserved death, leaves me saddened. In this case, also grateful and relieved. But still saddened.


----------



## DustyBoot

Sourland, your cardinal reminds me of a mockingbird who lived near our house when I was growing up and liked to sit right outside on our power pole and sing his little heart out every morning as soon as he woke up. My mom complained about him to a friend who lived in Chicago, who wistfully replied, "You can hear BIRDS?" 

Does change your perspective!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bunnylady said:


> As with so much of the senseless violence we hear of these days, I am left with a profound feeling of sadness, and wondering _WHY?_


The Bible says that the wicked and evil will continue to get worse and worse and are decieved by the prince of the power of the air....which is satan. It is the thief that comes to steal, kill, and destroy. It is to be expected and to continue to get worse. It is sad that so many yield their self to his control, but it will get much worse, before it gets better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have cardinals here year round as with many of the usual regulars here....but, it is the wren that bellows the coming Spring as they build their nests...and the croaking frogs taking advantage of the puddles left behind the rains....


----------



## Bunnylady

CntryBoy777 said:


> The Bible says that the wicked and evil will continue to get worse and worse and are decieved by the prince of the power of the air....which is satan. It is the thief that comes to steal, kill, and destroy. It is to be expected and to continue to get worse. It is sad that so many yield their self to his control, but it will get much worse, before it gets better.



I'm not questioning the existence of evil; I just don't understand the train of thought that leads a person to come to the conclusion that this is any way to behave. People are generally pretty self-centered creatures; they do what they do because they believe it in some way benefits them. I can understand crimes committed because of greed, or jealousy, but what does a person who destroys the lives of random, innocent victims get out of it? Is it just a power trip? Even misguided acts of "revenge" make some sort of sense, but how the person who does this sort of thing thinks it makes anything better for anyone, or is even worth the energy they invest in it, is beyond me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It certainly makes ya wonder, but history is full of examples, unfortunately.


----------



## Sourland

DustyBoot said:


> Sourland, it's not exactly that I'm sorry he's dead, and I'm glad it's over and he's no longer a threat. I'm also fine with not financing his life in prison. I don't even know that I'd go back and change things to leave him alive, were it in my power. But something that ends with death, even if a deserved death, leaves me saddened. In this case, also grateful and relieved. But still saddened.



I know that I am old, and jaded, but along with that has come the conclusion on my part that in some cases death is earned.  One of my pet peeves has always been those who travel through life as if their actions have no impact on others.  But to do intentional harm to others is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Bruce

How much snow did you end up with @Sourland ?


----------



## Baymule

Sour I hope your snow melts and runs off soon. Then maybe you won’t shoot the cardinal. LOL We are having 70’s during the day 40’s at night. Clear and sunny. 

As a peace offering I made coffee and cinnamon toast. Please don’t shoot, I promise not to sing.


----------



## Sourland

Got a foot of snow, and the cardinal is still singing, "Spring, spring, spring."  Driveway is plowed, sidewalk shoveled, deck 'sorta' shoveled, and vehicles cleared of snow.  Princess is heading to town, and I am taking a dog to a handler heading to a field trial this weekend.


----------



## Bruce

I hope it melts fast for you sour. Should be reasonably warm down your way, right?


----------



## Sourland

Got into the high 40's today, and snow settled quite a bit.  Sun has a lot of warmth already.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I sure want some Cocoa Puffs cereal.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

still lots of snow here... I guess I could pretend it is spring because it has gotten warm enough that some of the snow has turned into ice... sure......yeah..... 

kid 2 that finally  fixed the junker snow machine ...  well... he has discovered that one needs to ride the snow machine to get wood...... one also needs to ride the snow machine to haul feed...  one also needs to ride the snow machine to get to church...


----------



## Bruce

Probably has to ride the snow machine to take groceries from the car to the house door, get the mail, ...

Now he needs a job so he can ride to work to make money for when he rides to the gas station.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Probably has to ride the snow machine to take groceries from the car to the house door, get the mail, ...
> 
> Now he needs a job so he can ride to work to make money for when he rides to the gas station.



  Exactly!

Only problem is I am not sure how he could ride it into town.


----------



## Bruce

I thought sleds were the de facto transportation in AK. Not legal on the road there either I guess. 
...
But how does he get to church on it then?


----------



## Alaskan

he goes cross country to church. ..  and both church and our house are "up on the hill" as over 1,100 feet above sea level.

Town is at the beach... so by the time you get into town... no snow on the roads   legal or not. .. the machine couldn't make it.


----------



## Alaskan

So the parking area at church is still all snow and ice...


----------



## greybeard

Is this where the nomadic extraterrestrial parasites originating from a now dying planet hang out?

(aka; The Coffee Pod People)


----------



## greybeard

greybeard said:


> Is this where the nomadic extraterrestrial parasites originating from a now dying planet hang out?
> 
> (aka; The Coffee Pod People)




I guess no one ever watches 1950s sci fi movies??






to this:




to this:


----------



## Alaskan

no worries... I do not drink pod coffee or that other odd new coffee plastic cartridges  thing. 

  I am alien free.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> no worries...
> 
> I am alien free.



Seriously ?  You expect us to believe that ?


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Seriously ?  You expect us to believe that ?


what....  how many heads am I supposed to have?


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> what....  how many heads am I supposed to have?


   it varies.  Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Bunnylady

You know what they say - 'two heads are better than one.' However, two is company, three's a committee, so maybe two is enough?


----------



## Alaskan

if it is cups of coffee...then NO, two is not enough


----------



## Sourland

Too many heads is too many problems.

Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Bruce

Especially when they all want to be in charge.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning!  Coffee is much needed....brain didn't shut down well last night....but have our first rabbit litter of 2018 so it's all good.


----------



## Alaskan

bunnies are cute... they are tasty too.


----------



## Alaskan

coffee!!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Not sure that's really coffee.... 

I made a pot, it's hot.


----------



## Sourland

'Al' is trying to trick us.

@promiseacres, is the real deal.  Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Farmer Connie

promiseacres said:


> I made a pot, it's hot.


I'm out.. Did anybody save a sip for me?


----------



## Alaskan

some normal coffee in this bunch.


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Sourland

Fresh pot brewed - have at it.


----------



## Alaskan

yeah!  coffee!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I haven’t joined in on the coffee thread yet but I gotta have my two cups every morning and it’s not unheard of to have a cup or two of decaf later in the day. (I’m not immune to the caffeine. ) 

I’m up early this morning since I’m on call at work and couldn’t go back to sleep after that call so I’ll start some fresh. I may or may not get into some macaroon brownies I picked up at the grocery yesterday as a guilty pleasure. I might even have enough to share!


----------



## Mini Horses

MY morning started early and well..........

Cracker had  -- twin doelings this morning!  

Shocked and thrilled.   Norm for four years has been trip bucks, white or tan.  This year 2 black girls!!   Mini Nubs. 4th gen.  Next doe due within 24 hrs, will give mini nub 5th gen.  Again, 3 yrs she's had trip bucks.   Who knows -- maybe a new trend.  I hope!  It's a mother--daughter pair, more doelings would be awesome.

So my coffee is the smiley faced one for sure.   Gotta be at work in 3 hrs.  Easy day, giving out candy for food sampling!   Not like the 14 hrs of product resets in a store yesterday.   EASY today.  Plus big smile just thinking about lucky twin girls. GIRLS!!!!

Hope everyone is ready for Easter.


----------



## promiseacres

for does!


----------



## Sourland

@Wehner Homestead , welcome to the coffee tent, and thanks for brewing a fresh pot.


----------



## Mini Horses

Been up a loooong time.  No more kids but on the wait.   I work later today but, weather warm and doe experienced.   Then no more for couple weeks, last two due 17th & 25th.  That's it this year.  Other 7 not bred to kid.   Slack year for me, my choice.

Coffee fresh and waiting.   Help yourselves!  

Happy Easter to all.     Those who go to sunrise services are already up and out.  Blessings on you.

If you have young'uns looking for Mr Easter Bunny -- enjoy it -- soon they are hunting for cars, not eggs!    Have a DGD there now.  Trust me, messy egg dyes are easier -- not to mention $$$.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, and Happy Easter to all.  Thanks for the coffee, Mini.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee! I needed it! Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## Alaskan

Morning to you all!  Happy Easter!


----------



## Bunnylady

Happy Easter, y'all.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Happy Easter, y'all.
> View attachment 46140


did she get any eggs?


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> did she get any eggs?



No, but she got LOTS of carrots (and hugs, and pets, and heard "oh, she's so _sweet!_" about a zillion times). Why should rabbits get all the glory??

Funny that you ask about the eggs, though. When I had chickens free-ranging in the goat/horse pens, there were a few hens that decided a corner of Syd's stall was a good place to lay eggs. When the egg numbers dropped, I assumed that the crows were getting them again - it wouldn't have been the first time. Much to my surprise, I walked into the stall one day and found Blondie crunching away on the eggs! I'd heard of dogs and even cats developing a skill for eating eggs, but that was the first time I'd heard of a horse doing it. Clearly, the shells weren't putting her off at all. Nutty horse!


----------



## Sourland

Brewed an afternoon pot of coffee.  Snow is no longer falling, and has already started melting.  Daffodils are like "What the H" is this an April's Fool joke?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ll take a cup. Snow has melted already here and never stuck to the ground. Possible tornado watches/warnings predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

I can see a bit more of my driveway. ...  So I guess that means spring.   

I ran out of good coffee... I am now drinking instant.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ugh! I don’t do instant!


----------



## Alaskan

better than nothing .


but yeah,  and


----------



## Alaskan

it is warm.  warm is good.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Totally! I had a cup of decaf before bed last night because I was chilled from going out in the freezing rain to check on everyone.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Totally! I had a cup of decaf before bed last night because I was chilled from going out in the freezing rain to check on everyone.


yep, tea doesn't excite me.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I used to drink hot tea with honey, now I just go for decaf coffee with a splash of French vanilla.


----------



## Bruce

Sourland said:


> Brewed an afternoon pot of coffee.  Snow is no longer falling, and has already started melting.  Daffodils are like "What the H" is this an April's Fool joke?


yes.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on. Gonna need an extra cup today! I’m dragging and the weather looks to be hair-raising!


----------



## promiseacres

I know...ugh! will see if we have dog 4H.... may be interesting.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, WH, and good morning coffee tent folk.  We are in that rain band so snow should go today to be replaced by muddy clay.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I feel like we have so much mud already! Ugh!


----------



## Alaskan

mud is good!  mud = spring!!!  

BUT, no mud in my coffee!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s been really muddy this winter and spring. DH has struggled to put out hay with our front wheel assist tractor. This is quite unusual.


----------



## Alaskan

My place is starting to look spring like!!!!!!



Early for us...  might mean a bad year for fire.


----------



## Bruce

Always something! I didn't know fires were a big problem up in AK.


----------



## Alaskan

In the summer, if we are dry.

yep.


----------



## Sourland

It's a Wednesday dank and gloomy.  Coffee is brewed and needed on this end.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks....we had another dusting of snow.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snow!? Ugh! 

Definitely drinking at least a cup! I got chilled this morning during chores. 70s yesterday and 30s this morning with wind that reported to be 30-40mph per the weather channel. Cut right through my clothes. I sure wasn’t dressed/layered for that!


----------



## Alaskan

A bit of a snow dusting here too.  Cold too.   But the warm up last week means the driveway now has some lovely ice patches... there are a couple of spots where my car keeps wanting to spin circles...  luckily the berms are still tall enough to keep me out of the ditches...  but unfortunately tall enough to keep me heart rate steady.


----------



## promiseacres

just rewarmed my last cup of the morning... for the 3rd, maybe 4th time.... anyone need a fresh pot? DS busted his toe open first thing...so it's been a morning. but got my ham, cream cheese and english muffin sandwhich in me so I'm good. house work and rabbit shed cleaning are on my list today.


----------



## Sara Ranch

Snowed here yesterday and some flurries this morning at breakfast.  More snow in the forecast for tomorrow, all day Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.  I am so ready for winter to be over with!

Days are longer so getting more done.  Hahaha.  There's always something to get done.   

See ya all tomorrow!  Weather permitting!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> just rewarmed my last cup of the morning... for the 3rd, maybe 4th time.... anyone need a fresh pot? DS busted his toe open first thing...so it's been a morning. but got my ham, cream cheese and english muffin sandwhich in me so I'm good. house work and rabbit shed cleaning are on my list today.


busted up... hospital?    Or pat it back together yourself? 

Either way,  

mornin' all


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> busted up... hospital?    Or pat it back together yourself?
> 
> Either way,
> 
> mornin' all


I just wrapped and taped it.... it wasn't bleeding too much, but hit the rocking chair hard enough it split the tip open... it was a bit crooked...not sure if it was that way before. In any case it's his little toe so not much to do anyways.
9 yr old boys have to learn the hard way not to run in the house!!


----------



## Alaskan

what?    You can teach them not to run in the house?


----------



## promiseacres

not sure if you teach them, but you're sure allowed to say, "I told you so!"


----------



## Sourland

"I told you so !"  Heard that a time or two.

Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> not sure if you teach them, but you're sure allowed to say, "I told you so!"


yep... make being obedient less painful


----------



## Baymule

It’s cold this morning but the sun is up. Yesterday was wet, cold and windy. We hibernated inside. Low
Of 32* last night. Doesn’t the weather know it’s April? Gheesh. Coffee is ready and I made bacon and eggs. Y’all dig in.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh yum!  Thanks Bay!


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, Bay.  I'm late, and the coffee is old but still good.  I needed a booster cup.


----------



## Alaskan

I am being fed.......


.....


sooooooooooo happy


----------



## Baymule

I'm on my second cup, but there's plenty left. I need to get dressed and go out to feed the Friendly Piranhas. By PF's I mean Cornish Cross, I have 52 of them, and they are AKA Poop Masters. Whether I'm feeding or cleaning dictates what name I call them. Maybe I need another cup.......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks Bay! I need a couple cups to get going this morning. I’m almost done with a large one and I am still dragging...


----------



## canesisters

Coffee ADICT here!
Can NOT function properly without coffee. 
Dried my cow off last month and am REALLY missing the real cream...


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> Coffee ADICT here!
> Can NOT function properly without coffee.
> Dried my cow off last month and am REALLY missing the real cream...


I admire your cow milking abilities. But not enough to get a cow of my own......


----------



## Sourland

@canesisters, welcome to the coffee tent.  I just brewed a fresh pot - have at it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

another cup!! Thanks @Sourland !


----------



## promiseacres

Made coffee, got up to check a rabbit which acted as if she was about  ready to give birth most of yesterday....gave her the night to herself and she's just filled her box and cage with fur.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee @promiseacres


----------



## Baymule

Haha have some coffee and some bunny fluff. Hope you get bunnies soon!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Haha have some coffee and some bunny fluff. Hope you get bunnies soon!


Either I missed them or she had them in the last couple of hours...3 kits!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Alaskan

congrats on the kits!  What colors?

I brought more coffee!


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> congrats on the kits!  What colors?
> 
> I brought more coffee!
> 
> View attachment 46581[/QUOT
> a black otter, and a blue and chocolate but suspect the blue and chocolate are peanuts...


----------



## Alaskan

So sorry!


----------



## promiseacres

it's ok, it's part of having a breed with the dwarf gene


----------



## Bunnylady

Have your rabbits been talking to my rabbits? (You know that I think mine put their heads together when I'm not looking and ask, "how can we drive her crazy today?!")

I have a Holland  Lop doe that was due to kindle about a month ago, which she did, with no survivors. I rebred her, along with a Netherland Dwarf doe that I bought from another breeder a couple of months ago. They both kindled on Saturday, during the day, for which I am very grateful because both had one live kit on the wire when I found the litters and we all know they don't survive like that for long. Each doe had 4 babies, of which 1 was a peanut that mercifully was DOA - so 6 live babies total. I've been watching them like a hawk, and it appears that the ND doe has little or no milk. This is supposed to be an experienced doe, so I'm wondering if the guy I bought her from just neglected to tell me about this little problem of hers . . . . The Holland is an experienced mom, and has raised litters of 4 or 5 without problems before, so I put the litters together last night and gave her the lot this morning (the babies are staying in my hall closet because we're experiencing a cool snap right now - best cold snap/heat wave predictor I know is due dates for my does!)When I put them in with her, the HL practically ignored them, and was frantically working on her water valve . . . which apparently wasn't working for some obscure reason. Gave her a cup of water, checked the valve - it's working now. At some point the doe did feed the kits; they all look like they got something, anyway. Far from out of the woods with these guys, but one step at a time . . .


----------



## Alaskan

good grief!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is hot.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks I just poured myself a cup. I slept hard last night, never even woke up. Now I need my coffee! LOL


----------



## Alaskan

last night I slept poorly.  Yawn.

pour... more!


----------



## Bruce

Couldn't be due to that high dose of caffeine, right?


----------



## Alaskan

Nah....   sinus cold


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, and I am careful to stop drinking coffee by 1 or 2 at the latest


----------



## promiseacres

Ugh... got to love a worried mama's mind....coffee is hot. 
Nothing livestock related but kid related and nothing that really matters in the scheme of life. But little league coaches with an agenda....one that doesn't include my son.  the one sport he enjoys playing and he's being asked not to play with his peers but kids younger... by 1-3 years....


----------



## canesisters




----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres thats tough! I wish they’d let childhood leagues be childhood leagues and let the kids have fun! (I realize life isn’t always fair and all that but I also feel like they have a lifetime to deal with the pressures of the world. Let them enjoy some baseball while they are young!)

I’ll definitely join you for a cup, or two, or maybe even three!


----------



## Baymule

I’m late to the party this morning. Been building chicken tractors that are more than a bit over built. More like coops on skids. Had our 3 year old grand daughter yesterday to help paint. Her favorite colors are purple and pink. I need coffee!


----------



## canesisters

CUTE!


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> Ugh... got to love a worried mama's mind....coffee is hot.
> Nothing livestock related but kid related and nothing that really matters in the scheme of life. But little league coaches with an agenda....one that doesn't include my son.  the one sport he enjoys playing and he's being asked not to play with his peers but kids younger... by 1-3 years....



That's so hard, and I can see it so many ways. It's gotta be embarrassing and discouraging to be asked to play with the little kids. But though it shouldn't all be about winning, if one player really hasn't got a skill set equal to the rest of the team, the others are going to know, and they may not want to carry the weak member. "When you play the Peanuts gang, try to hit the ball at Charlie Brown - that kid can't catch a cold."  Being made to feel like you are dragging the team down can be painful, too.I hope y'all can find some kind of happy outcome here.

So far, so good with the Holland Lop doe and her blended litter. All 6 kits had full tummies this morning. The HL doe is a Blue, bred to a Broken Black, so her kits being one Black, one Blue, and one Broken Black is totally predictable. The Dwarf doe is a REW, bred to a Chestnut, so her litter has a lot to tell me - one Chestnut, one Black, and one Black Otter. Gotta love it!


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully the doe that is raising them doesn't know the difference  Or at least doesn't care as seems to be the case. 

Bay she is just too darned cute!


----------



## Alaskan

talking of kids.....

2 kids in trouble this morning. ..  one talked back and one didn't answer right away....  so... I get all the toiltets scrubbed and next at least one coop cleaned.

  I mean yeah... clean toilets  (Spouse's idea on the toilets. ..  I was going to get all of the coops clean)


----------



## Bruce

Hard core up there in AK!!! How "not right away" was "not right away" such that he deserved punishment?
I guess toilet and coop cleaning is a more acceptable response to back talk that a good


----------



## Alaskan

the "not right away"  wasn't a big time lag... but his life is already over since he was caught bald faced lying.    So... that kid gets no slack for a month.


----------



## Alaskan

the talking back one.... he is about to turn 17...   -sigh-


----------



## Bruce

Boys! 

Lying is not good. Tell him this:
"If you always tell the truth, you don't have to remember what you say".

17 Y/O testing the "almost an adult" waters I guess. Well, hopefully he figured out they are pretty deep ... and treacherous.


----------



## Alaskan

I think so.

And, I have some nice clean toilets as well as one clean coop.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... got to love the minds insistence not to sleep with stress.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Couldn’t sleep last night for that reason so I struggled to get up. Woke up with pink eye. On my second cup now! Thanks!


----------



## Alaskan

uhg, sorry for the pink eye.  I am sure coffee cures it... drink more.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Alaskan said:


> uhg, sorry for the pink eye.  I am sure coffee cures it... drink more.



Totally a reason for an extra cup!


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  Coffee cures everything - well, almost everything.


----------



## promiseacres

Sourland said:


> Coffee is brewed.  Coffee cures everything - well, almost everything.


it sure can help!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Totally agree...need more!


----------



## Bunnylady

*Whew* Spent the morning mucking out. Feeling a bit too warmed to want coffee, but if you don't mind, I'll sit here in the shade sippin' my can of V-8.


----------



## Alaskan

My dad drank v-8 all the time.....

So one day I tried it






Seriously :bun lady, do you like that stuff? Right from the can?  Undoctored??


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on...I’m up and at the job this morning. Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Coffee Folk, and thanks for brewing a pot, @Wehner Homestead.

I like V-8.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> Seriously :bun lady, do you like that stuff? Right from the can? Undoctored??





Sourland said:


> I like V-8.



It's an acquired taste - rather like coffee in that respect.

Mentioning which, thanks, @Wehner Homestead. I definitely need it this morning.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> My dad drank v-8 all the time.....
> 
> So one day I tried it
> 
> Seriously :bun lady, do you like that stuff? Right from the can?  Undoctored??


V-8 is good!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Should’ve had a V8!  

I don’t like V8 tomato juice either.  Some of the fruit/vegetable juices aren’t too bad though.


----------



## Bruce

But V8 (original) IS vegetable juice, that is what the 8 means!!! 

I did try one of their "not original" flavors. I think it was "Healthy Greens" or "Caribbean Greens", it was pretty  Didn't do that again.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It was V8 Fusion. The one I recall was Pomegranate Blueberry.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe try the V8 original. It is like tomato juice with a bit more flavor. I can imagine the fruit additives to V8 Fusion would make it quite a bit different.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Maybe try the V8 original. It is like tomato juice with a bit more flavor. I can imagine the fruit additives to V8 Fusion would make it quite a bit different.



Lol! I like the Fusion versions.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on...made homemade v8 a couple of years ago... I think it's still in the cubboard....probably about time to dispose of it...


----------



## Baymule

V8 was a treat at my house. My mom was a lousy cook, so anything with flavor was wonderful. Her idea of cooking was open a can, dump it out and heat it up. I never knew steak came any other way other than chicken fried to the consistency of shoe leather, until I left home. Steak-medium rare. I still eat CFS, but I don't burn it to a hard thin sliced brick.

Coffee is much appreciated. We kept the 2 little grand daughters for the weekend. The 19 month old doesn't sleep well at night which means we didn't either. With no sleep for 2 nights, we both slept like rocks last night. LOL

Going for another cup!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee!! Needed some to get going this morning. Thinking I’ll head for more too. It’s snowing here...


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Maybe try the V8 original. It is like tomato juice with a bit more flavor. I can imagine the fruit additives to V8 Fusion would make it quite a bit different.


Still..the paradigmatic, exemplifying, quintessential epitome of absolute nastiness. 
It's (the original and all variants) vile "flavor"  knows no limits.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Coffee is much appreciated. We kept the 2 little grand daughters for the weekend. The 19 month old doesn't sleep well at night which means we didn't either.


Perhaps you should cut off her coffee after 2 PM.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I read somewhere that 10am should be the cutoff to sleep well at 10pm...I’m trialing it. Lol


----------



## Alaskan

well...  I still need coffee and cake!

I am happy to share.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Anybody cooking breakfast? LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The donut shop made me a nice sausage, egg and cheese croissant sandwich.  Yummy!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Scrambled eggs and toast here! Kids chowed down. 

My clothes are getting tight so I’ve started counting calories. DH has always battled his weight so we are doing this together. 

Trying to figure out an exercise plan. I’m not allowed to do strength training yet so...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We're having company today, so I got a beef roast in the oven. I open a packet of onion soup mix, add water, drop in roast and stick it in the oven. When i'm more energetic, I cut pockets on both sides and stuff with garlic cloves. Today.......not so much. LOL Going to fry okra, make mashed potatoes and gravy, ought to be good. Now for breakfast....I guess corn flakes.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Had my second cup of coffee. Thanks Bay! Breakfast for the kiddos was Wheaties. I had oatmeal.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. We're having company today, so I got a beef roast in the oven. I open a packet of onion soup mix, add water, drop in roast and stick it in the oven. When i'm more energetic, I cut pockets on both sides and stuff with garlic cloves. Today.......not so much. LOL Going to fry okra, make mashed potatoes and gravy, ought to be good. Now for breakfast....I guess corn flakes.


yum!


----------



## Alaskan

I have such a craving for cake and coffee


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Where do you find all of these coffee pics???


----------



## Alaskan

Google


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Alaskan said:


> Google



Lol! The hearts from the creamer in the coffee just make it seem so cozy and inviting that I thought I’d ask.


----------



## canesisters




----------



## Alaskan

yep!  And WARMER!


----------



## Sourland

Evening pot is brewed.  It's been a multi pot sort of day.


----------



## Alaskan

I took a shower... with really warm water.

aaaaaaah!I won't need more coffee until morning.    you may have my share of the night coffee!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Having toast with wild plum jam. Help yourselves!


----------



## promiseacres

Sounds yummy! Up early checking bunnies. We have 2 new litters!! both out of my national convention boy, finally!!!


----------



## Baymule

YAY!! New bunnies!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee!! Greatly needed. Thanks Bay! 

Not sure about breakfast. I’ll figure that out when the younger two get up...


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, bay, the coffee is much appreciated.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, Bay. 

Warm and breezy today. It's strawberry season here; contemplating going down to the local you-pick and getting enough to make jam. We'll see if I can muster the energy.

And just for funsies, my blended Holland Lop/Netherland Dwarf litter. Still doing well:


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Awww!!! So cute!! 

I ended up frying a couple farm eggs. There’s plenty if anyone gets hungry. 

Need to make a feed run, check a cow again, and get DD2’s physical therapy done.


----------



## Alaskan

cute bunnies bun lady.  

I promise not to eat those.

I am actually not in the midst of a bunny craving,  I am in the midst of a cake craving!!!


----------



## Bunnylady

BB2K calls this "food porn:"


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Alaskan do the boys have any cooking experience or skills?? Maybe they need to bake a cake for you! Lol


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Alaskan do the boys have any cooking experience or skills?? Maybe they need to bake a cake for you! Lol


they are very good in the kitchen. ... but limited repertoire.  

But yes... we also currently have lots of eggs... might need to pick something for them to make.  

Right now though they are cleaning a coop and moving chickens. ...  after that lunch, then math... then maybe cake.


----------



## Bruce

Or Mama Wall's eggnog


----------



## Alaskan

actually...  they finished math... and now 1 is at scouts and the rest are cleaning up the yard.     just too much to do.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Or Mama Wall's eggnog


I take it that that is boozy?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Or Mama Wall's eggnog


Funny that you should mention that. We were out of bourbon, from using the last of the bourbon a few months ago, making Mamma Wall's Eggnog for a neighborhood party. So we went to the liquor store today and bought a big bottle, I mentioned that it was for making eggnog. The owner told me that he had eggnog, I flat out told him that mine was home made and better. My husband told him that store bought eggnog was gross. LOL I told the owner, an Asian fellow, that I used my Great Grandmother's recipe. He asked for the recipe, which I gladly wrote down for him. He was delighted. I went over the directions and he asked for my phone number in case he needed help. He was so nice, and was excited to have the recipe.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I take it that that is boozy?


Make you take back stuff you never stole, boozy.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I take it that that is boozy?


Depends on how much you put in! When @Baymule first started talking about it she mentioned drinking it as a child (with parent's permission) and getting ****-faced every Christmas. When I made it I put in half as much booze(rum in our case) as Grandma Wall specified (Bay does the same) and it had plenty of kick. A kid could get ****-faced on that. I suppose if one drinks quite a bit and quite often they could handle the original recipe. Otherwise, I suggest starting with the half dose. 

The original recipe takes 12 eggs, 1 pint of heavy cream, 12 tablespoons sugar and 12 shots booze. As you can imagine that ratio is pretty boozy.


----------



## Alaskan

one shot per egg!


----------



## Bruce

Yep. It's really good, even (especially?) at half strength. I think I need to make 1.5 batches. The DDs don't drink and adding the booze after just wouldn't be the same as blending it in during "construction". It gets really "Guzzler's Gin" smooooth (*) after a couple of days in the fridge but will separate so it needs to be shaken up. 

BTW, since I cut out 6 shots of booze I added 6 shots of DWs nonfat Lactaid milk. Figured that was an even trade with regard to liquid volume. For my money fat free milk is water anyway 

* bonus points if you get the reference


----------



## Sourland

I don't get the bonus points.    Coffee is brewed.  Add your own alcohol if you want.


----------



## Sourland

I don't get the bonus points.    Coffee is brewed.  Add your own alcohol if you want.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I like the way you think @Sourland! Not much of a drinker here so I’ll have a cup of decaf.


----------



## Baymule

I googled Guzzlers Gin and found Red Skelton. My Daddy and I watched his TV show every week. We laughed and had a good time watching that hilariously funny man. What a loss for society that he is now gone. Today's comedians seemingly cannot be funny without being vulgar. They should watch videos of Red Skelton to see real comedy, they would learn something.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Hopeful spring weather is here, sunny and 60 degrees is predicted.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! After my morning chores, we are going to work in the garden today. Got to pull weeds from the tomato trellis, lay down cardboard, mulch and plant tomato plants.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee! Needed it this morning.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I googled Guzzlers Gin and found Red Skelton. My Daddy and I watched his TV show every week. We laughed and had a good time watching that hilariously funny man. What a loss for society that he is now gone. Today's comedians seemingly cannot be funny without being vulgar. They should watch videos of Red Skelton to see real comedy, they would learn something.


Yep, my favorite. About the only comedian who could laugh at himself when he told jokes and not have it seem weird. If you hunt around you can find a show with the Rolling Stones in it. REALLY new at the time. Jagger looked so uptight.


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> About the only comedian who could laugh at himself when he told jokes and not have it seem weird.



I remember watching one routine where he got a touch of the giggles, and told the audience something like, "if you get me going, we're never gonna get out of here."


----------



## Bruce

Me too. I watched as a kid and have watched everything I could find on YouTube.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on...no breakfast yet. Got the kiddo on the bus and headed out to give Sparkle and CeCe their bottles.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I slept late. Night before last, Paris barked all night. Yesterday morning I found where an armadillo had dug under the fence into the horse pasture. She can’t get in the horse pasture, but she knew it was there and it drove her to a frenzy. Bark bark bark all night. Last night, no armadillo, all was peaceful.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, Bay. 

I took two cats to the vet to be spayed yesterday. No more yowling in the hall all night long - that's worth the cost by itself!


----------



## promiseacres

thanks.. having my 2nd cup.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Bay.
> 
> I took two cats to the vet to be spayed yesterday. No more yowling in the hall all night long - that's worth the cost by itself!


you don't like all night yowling?


----------



## greybeard

With my coffee...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Perfect Greybeard!! You are shooting my calorie counting into outer space! Lol

Could definitely use another cup and one of GB’s kolaches!!!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> With my coffee...
> View attachment 47332


dang those look good!!



what kind of jelly?


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> you don't like all night yowling?


Not so much. DD2's cat wanders the house yowling. Never know why but he does it during the day and at night. There are breaks ... to be fair he is quiet much more than he yowls but it is never appreciated.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> dang those look good!!
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of jelly?


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-blow-up-a-glucose-monitor.37785/#post-549436


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-blow-up-a-glucose-monitor.37785/#post-549436


very nice!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH had to get up early for a workshop. No new bunnies yet... today should be the day.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks! I need a whole pot to get going today!!! Cow coming in heat bellowed at the bull all night. DD2 was restless and slept on my head most of the night. (She has her own bed but I make a lot of exceptions for her because of her hospitalizations and surgeries. There are times I get more sleep if she’s with me instead of trying to make her stay in her bed.) DS woke up in the night wet from a miscommunication (DH thought I put his nighttime diaper on and I thought he did.) DS was very cold. Stripped him down, quick wipe off with wipes, diaper on, in the bed with Mom to get warmed up. DD1 was in a BAD mood when she woke up this morning. I couldn’t do anything right getting her ready for school. Ugh! Can I start over from bedtime last night??


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh and my neck hurts from sleeping in odd positions around two kids. (DH sleeps in the queensize too but the kids migrate toward Mom!)


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> Can I start over from bedtime last night??


Yes ... with a 24 hour time shift. I know such things are possible because the email notifications from USPS regarding my chicks were timestamped several hours after I read them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Yes ... with a 24 hour time shift. I know such things are possible because the email notifications from USPS regarding my chicks were timestamped several hours after I read them.



Oh my! When are they due to arrive?

ETA: I saw that they arrived on PD’s journal. Headed to yours to investigate.


----------



## canesisters

... Somewhere between blue and orange...


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks! I need a whole pot to get going today!!! Cow coming in heat bellowed at the bull all night. DD2 was restless and slept on my head most of the night. (She has her own bed but I make a lot of exceptions for her because of her hospitalizations and surgeries. There are times I get more sleep if she’s with me instead of trying to make her stay in her bed.) DS woke up in the night wet from a miscommunication (DH thought I put his nighttime diaper on and I thought he did.) DS was very cold. Stripped him down, quick wipe off with wipes, diaper on, in the bed with Mom to get warmed up. DD1 was in a BAD mood when she woke up this morning. I couldn’t do anything right getting her ready for school. Ugh! Can I start over from bedtime last night??



Not to mention that kids manage to turn sideways in the bed, so you either get head butted or they dance all over you with their little feet all night long.......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ended up in the bed again last night through various events! Ugh! Bring on the coffee for all day! Lol


----------



## Alaskan

*yawn*

spouse says I have to socialize tonight.


----------



## Bruce

No problem @Alaskan, we always enjoy socializing with you!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> No problem @Alaskan, we always enjoy socializing with you!


socializing with invisible people is GOOD!


----------



## promiseacres

I like invisible people too.


----------



## Alaskan

Not only were the people visible, there were little ones too.  -shudder-

But.... 

I made it back.   

4 ducks got out while we were gone. ... wrote it up on my thread.....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is made. Anybody got donuts?


----------



## promiseacres

no donuts here... some of those kolaches sound good though...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2... been thinking about doughnuts for a couple days...


----------



## Alaskan

sugar carbs


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to be a sunny day!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It was SO cold on my way to work this morning! 33 deg with a frost advisory. I’ll take a cup or two to warm up.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a day off!   Of course I woke at the "normal" time, even tho alarm was off.   Overcast, breezy and chilly.   Stay  inside morning.   BUT,  wait -- there are 3 mini horses loose!   Head out, call them, shake feed bucket (LOVE THAT!!) and here they come.  Pen in a corral and back inside for coffee!

YES -- I sure need the coffee!!! 

Was thinking I would till and plant today.  May nix that until later now.   Seems I need to find "the" escape route and see what needs to be done.  Plus windy & chilly is not conducive to wanting to garden.    I just need some "me" time   so I am going to sit here and enjoy a cup or two with you all. Then I will tackle the day shortly.   Thinking I may take off tomorrow also.  Need to catch up on some farm chores.

DONUTS sound good but, none here.


----------



## promiseacres

Always heartstopping to have any critters out... glad they went in easily.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!


----------



## Alaskan

I had chickens out today... one of my segregated for breeding pens... but luckily they just got mixed up with the ducks...  so no panic once I realized the wrong sperm hadn't just jumped into my hens.


Just how overdue can a goat be?  Before ya worry?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. forecast says plenty of nice weather to get things done this week... no excuses


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Going to work in the garden today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh ---- on second cup.  NICE.  Lot of work to do and this will get me going.   Birds hatching, goats milking, fences to move.  Yep, lot of work to do.   At least I get to ride the tractor again today.  Love my little tractor!    Hen & new chicks doing well, more hatching @#2 & time to check on broody#3 again.

It's sunny & will be high 60s.  Good work day.   Hope you all have the same.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

On my second cup also. Fried up some eggs and made toast. I have an egg surplus so there’s plenty for all! Lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, my.....I'm there, too.   We are all pretty "egged out" this time of year.  

AND -- I see you are doing like me, using those scoops to carry.  Then, no scoops in barn for needed use!!!!!   I'm boiling an feeding back, sharing with neighbors, making high egg dishes. 
It's almost like "zucchini days"....  Take them! Take them!

So, what kind are those streaky, spotty, dark eggs from?
(Top R in blue scoop & top L in grn bkt...+) Some seriously speckled eggs.    customers love my blue & green ones, too.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Oh, my.....I'm there, too.   We are all pretty "egged out" this time of year.
> 
> AND -- I see you are doing like me, using those scoops to carry.  Then, no scoops in barn for needed use!!!!!   I'm boiling an feeding back, sharing with neighbors, making high egg dishes.
> It's almost like "zucchini days"....  Take them! Take them!
> 
> So, what kind are those streaky, spotty, dark eggs from?
> (Top R in blue scoop & top L in grn bkt...+) Some seriously speckled eggs.    customers love my blue & green ones, too.


(I think those are dirty ones.    )


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Alaskan is correct! I have a group of very dumb hens that eat eggs that are laid where they are supposed to be or lay them in the mud. It’s like a daily Easter egg hunt for those. Ugh! (This group of 8 is on the cull list as soon as I get the time.)

We have one hen laying green eggs and now one laying blue as of today. My kids currently think those are better so we haven’t sold any. We have several that could lay colored that should start laying any day and 12 straight run barnyard mix that are highly likely to lay colored.

Edited to add the pic that I forgot...


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> (I think those are dirty ones.    )


@Mini Horses must be reading the forum on a phone. Clearly mud covered on my laptop screen.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nawh...mini just old and looked like too many for "just" dirt.     BUT let  me share a secret!!   You know how, when those eggs are on the ground and you think it will never get clean(?) --  use a Mr Clean Magic Eraser.  YEP -- cleans almost all of that off....once you wash loose stuff, of course.

Found out in desperation!  Takes most stain out -- not all but it's almost super fine sandpaper.

Crap -- thought you had a hen or duck with special artistic talent.......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Lol! I just use those here and sell the pretty ones!


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Nawh...mini just old and looked like too many for "just" dirt.     BUT let  me share a secret!!   You know how, when those eggs are on the ground and you think it will never get clean(?) --  use a Mr Clean Magic Eraser.  YEP -- cleans almost all of that off....once you wash loose stuff, of course.
> 
> Found out in desperation!  Takes most stain out -- not all but it's almost super fine sandpaper.


MR CleanMagic erasers are wonderful but be careful how and when you use them. They are made of tiny particles of melamine..the same stuff some counter top covering is made of and the same stuff that tainted some imported baby formula some years ago. 
It's generally very safe as long as you rinse off whatever you washed with them so you are sure the little microscopic fibers are gone down the drain. 

Back when we were on the showNshine car thing, I used to scrub the plastic door panels and dash with the latest greatest cleaners, then go over it with magic erasers. Amazing what the other stuff had left and the erasers removed. Not really recommended for instrument panel bezels or glass and certainly not if you have tinted film on your windows.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks GB.  I feel ok with it since they are generally small "spots" and the egg is rinsed well & dried.   Then, we toss the shells after cooking. 

If mine are really stained, they get boiled and fed back & stomped to crush.  Chickens clean them up.  


  Sometimes I think of you as a "walking encyclopedia"


----------



## greybeard

One of the other car guys brought the erasers to our attention. 
Before that, I'd only used them to clean up after the grandkid's crayon work on our walls......


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is made and I cooked some pan sausage. 

I've been working in the garden the past couple of days, DH has been helping our friend Robert build his front porch. We both have slept like rocks. LOL Nothing like a good WORKout to make one sleep soundly. LOL 

Going for second cup.....


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> Nothing like a good WORKout to make one sleep soundly. LOL



. . . unless it makes you so sore you simply can't get comfortable in any position.

Thanks for the coffee, Bay.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Need more coffee...putting on another pot. DH is home dizzy (this RN has checked him over and no major concerns as of yet) and arguing with several companies about DD2 supposed to be having a physical therapy eval today that they supposedly didn’t get all the paperwork from the doctor for.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Need more coffee...putting on another pot. DH is home dizzy (this RN has checked him over and no major concerns as of yet) and arguing with several companies about DD2 supposed to be having a physical therapy eval today that they supposedly didn’t get all the paperwork from the doctor for.


what a pain!  Hope it straightens out soon.


----------



## Alaskan

yawn


tired from the long day yesterday...  and kid 1 (the one in college) didn't help much at all yesterday. .. he has been running a fever of 101, and having finals... and then he woke me up last night his coughing was so bad.

Dang... what happened to young kids bouncing back and healing quickly?


----------



## Baymule

Bunnylady said:


> . . . unless it makes you so sore you simply can't get comfortable in any position.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, Bay.


When I am that tired and worn out, a small glass of wine makes me go right to sleep! LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> a small glass of wine makes me go right to sleep!


Amen, sistah!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> yawn
> 
> 
> tired from the long day yesterday...  and kid 1 (the one in college) didn't help much at all yesterday. .. he has been running a fever of 101, and having finals... and then he woke me up last night his coughing was so bad.
> 
> Dang... what happened to young kids bouncing back and healing quickly?



Hopefully kid 1 is feeling better now.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> When I am that tired and worn out, a small glass of wine makes me go right to sleep! LOL



LOL. Me too! Wine usually puts me to sleep.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Hopefully kid 1 is feeling better now.


finals are over... fever is down. .... he still keeps trying to hack up a lung.  hope he gets over this quick.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

People have had a hard timing shaking respiratory stuff the last two years. Sometimes up to 6 weeks after antibiotics and steroids are done, they are still fighting a nagging cough despite clear lungs.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> People have had a hard timing shaking respiratory stuff the last two years. Sometimes up to 6 weeks after antibiotics and steroids are done, they are still fighting a nagging cough despite clear lungs.


eeeew...

really ?  blach!


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> People have had a hard timing shaking respiratory stuff the last two years. Sometimes up to 6 weeks after antibiotics and steroids are done, they are still fighting a nagging cough despite clear lungs.


So you are saying I should go to the doctor? Been coughing for over a month. Started with a cold, seemed to get over that in a couple of weeks then the cough came back. Been taking Mucinex for a month. The cough doesn't happen at night when I am asleep but get vertical and it comes and goes all day.


----------



## Baymule

Late to the party this morning. It’s rainy and drizzling. Went outside and did morning chores. Husband came out to help, fed and watered, put bags of pine needles in the coops and filled a big hole that Trip dug. 

How about breakfast? 4 eggs right out of the coop, pan sausage from our pig, toast with wild plum jam that we picked the Chickasaw plums that grow in the fence rows.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> So you are saying I should go to the doctor? Been coughing for over a month. Started with a cold, seemed to get over that in a couple of weeks then the cough came back. Been taking Mucinex for a month. The cough doesn't happen at night when I am asleep but get vertical and it comes and goes all day.



It definitely wouldn’t hurt to have your lungs listened to and maybe even an X-ray done. It’s possible that it’s just lingering too though.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> So you are saying I should go to the doctor? Been coughing for over a month. Started with a cold, seemed to get over that in a couple of weeks then the cough came back. Been taking Mucinex for a month. The cough doesn't happen at night when I am asleep but get vertical and it comes and goes all day.


She's the nurse, so you SHOULD listen to her.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> So you are saying I should go to the doctor? Been coughing for over a month. Started with a cold, seemed to get over that in a couple of weeks then the cough came back. Been taking Mucinex for a month. The cough doesn't happen at night when I am asleep but get vertical and it comes and goes all day.



sigh....  maybe I should take in the youngest kid...  he has had a cough for a month... doesn't wake him up though.


----------



## Bruce

Lingering. Yep definitely hasn't decided to move on  Guess I'll go in a bit. Don't know when the "Urgent Care" places are busy but it is 1 PM now so maybe they aren't at lunch or busy?

Sounds very familiar @Alaskan. Tell you what, I'll go and see what they say. Maybe there will be some info I can pass on to help you decide.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Lingering. Yep definitely hasn't decided to move on  Guess I'll go in a bit. Don't know when the "Urgent Care" places are busy but it is 1 PM now so maybe they aren't at lunch or busy?
> 
> Sounds very familiar @Alaskan. Tell you what, I'll go and see what they say. Maybe there will be some info I can pass on to help you decide.


sounds great!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> How about breakfast? 4 eggs right out of the coop, pan sausage from our pig, toast with wild plum jam that we picked the Chickasaw plums that grow in the fence rows.


What, you didn't make the flour from wheat you grew yourself?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> What, you didn't make the flour from wheat you grew yourself?





Sire does look good!  Even with the store bought flour!


----------



## Bruce

Lungs fine. Dr. figures it is/was a bacterial or viral sinus infection. I've not been seeing any green or yellow, just slightly thicker mucous. He didn't figure antibiotics would do much good, apparently the blood vessels up there are so small that not much would get to the site and if it is viral they wouldn't do anything anyway. 

Suggested a Netti Pot (*). Other suggestions:
Saline spray - I have some so I can use that though he thinks the Netti Pot is better. 
Fluticasone - I've been using it daily for over 2 years which I did mention to him.
Mucinex - As I said before, been sucking those down for several weeks. 

* DW bought one several many years ago, never touched it after bringing it in the house. I'll have to figure out where it is since it was purchased when we lived at the old house. I'm sure it is in a box .... somewhere.


----------



## Baymule

I made honeysuckle syrup yesterday. It is supposed to be good for colds, coughs, flu and other respiratory ailments.

https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/honeysuckle-syrup.20429/


----------



## Alaskan

I made the coughing kids drink birch sap.  

but hot honey tea works best for them.


Eldest has been taking nyquil and delsym at night and he still wakes up in the middle of the night to cough.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Lungs fine. Dr. figures it is/was a bacterial or viral sinus infection. I've not been seeing any green or yellow, just slightly thicker mucous. He didn't figure antibiotics would do much good, apparently the blood vessels up there are so small that not much would get to the site and if it is viral they wouldn't do anything anyway.
> 
> Suggested a Netti Pot (*). Other suggestions:
> Saline spray - I have some so I can use that though he thinks the Netti Pot is better.
> Fluticasone - I've been using it daily for over 2 years which I did mention to him.
> Mucinex - As I said before, been sucking those down for several weeks.
> 
> * DW bought one several many years ago, never touched it after bringing it in the house. I'll have to figure out where it is since it was purchased when we lived at the old house. I'm sure it is in a box .... somewhere.


BTW  sure hope it clears up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Alaskan

Where did the coffee bucket go?

I need a full bucket of coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

here ya go!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, this time for real! 
First time I forgot the water...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hate it when that happens! I’ve also put in just water, no grounds or filter. Very frustrating to pour a cup of hot water! Lol

I need several cups this morning...DD1 has bad allergies and tree pollen is sky high. She coughed ALL night despite every intervention possible. DD2 was sneezing, in her sleep, it p***ed her off every time and she’s yell and get mad. Had to have her nose wiped by ME every time to settle down. Needless to say, she ended up in our bed. “YAWN”


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Found this the other day on Pinterest and thought if my coffee loving friends!


----------



## Baymule

I need coffee! We butchered 10 Cornish cross yesterday. Some big hulking birds! We hand plucked them. Then I spent the rest of the day cutting them all up and packaging the meat. 10 chickens were 58 pounds, whole birds, cut up yielded 38 pounds. Today I’ll simmer the carcasses, make and can broth.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, this time for real!
> First time I forgot the water...


I noticed it was gritty and quite strongly flavored.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I noticed it was gritty and quite strongly flavored.


LOL


----------



## Baymule

COFFEE! The smell of coffee is one of the best things in the mornings! It's ready, going to fix some pan sausage and fried fresh eggs, y'all did in!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks Bay. Last night was too short!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Have leftover rhubarb pie also.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Definitely thankful for a cup, but probably two this morning!!


----------



## Baymule

On the second cup. Never had rhubarb pie, I bet it is good.


----------



## greybeard

Somehow, this whole vid struck a BYH chord with me.


----------



## Sourland

Hey, this place is really clean.  Someone has been doing a great job.  I brewed an evening pot for all who would like some.  Happy Mother's Day to all of the Moms.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. And I have Arnicare cream for my aches and pains, glad to share if you have been working hard outside. Or for what ever reason, you may need relief. Arnicare is pretty darn good stuff, sure helps the arthritis in my knee!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the coffee and arnicare cream @Baymule. I will take some of the Arnicare cream today. I slipped and fell on Saturday so my whole body is achy. The last I checked it wasn't snowing or icy here but somehow I slipped...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yikes @RollingAcres!! Hope you heal without issue. 

Thanks for the coffee. My two youngest aren’t big on mornings and don’t want to eat for awhile. Ugh! I’m starving!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks @Wehner Homestead!
Maybe when you start eating they will want to eat. But I usually don't eat either until my son wants to eat.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks @Wehner Homestead!
> Maybe when you start eating they will want to eat. But I usually don't eat either until my son wants to eat.



They both drink a cup of milk first thing and I think that holds off their appetite. I figure that there’s worse things that they could be drinking and eating so I roll with it and let them have brunch.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. And I have Arnicare cream for my aches and pains, glad to share if you have been working hard outside. Or for what ever reason, you may need relief. Arnicare is pretty darn good stuff, sure helps the arthritis in my knee!



Plenty of aches I just put up with. Like the old adage about Real Texans....they never wear sunglasses (I am and I don't) ...they'd rather just squint.
My latest aches are self inflicted. My wrists and elbows are wore out from casting artificial baits. Little ones, big ones, I don't care.



 





 

Getting them out of the weeds and lily pads is sometimes a chore.


 



 
And, running the trap lines. This one didn't make it. Never under estimate the power of the conibear 330.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Wow nice looking bass! We went trout fishing yesterday but didn't catch anything.


----------



## Baymule

Nice fish @greybeard. Tomorrow you can host the fish  fry brunch. 

Conibear 330? I like it! 

I suck it up for most things, but Arnicare helps make it bearable. I used to have a long stride, swinging gait. Now, my stride is a limp. I have dismounted from my horse and just crumpled up in a heap because my knee wouldn't hold me. Knee replacement is on my list.....in about 2 years.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Conibear 330? I like it!


Careful with them..they are unforgiving. More so than a foot trap. As a friend told me just a couple days ago, 'The don't hop much after they've done the 330 dance'. That one never knew what hit him and I'm going to set another tomorrow in the same place.
I have the proper tool to set them with, but still don't like handling them with the safeties off. Get one on your hand , you won't get it off by yourself.
They make smaller ones..a 110 and a 220 but they are too small for beaver.


----------



## Alaskan

Nice fishing pictures!  Looks like spring!

I haven't ever tried that magic cream you mentioned. .. but my arthritis sure is flaring up, so I will give it a whirl as soon as it pops up in front of me.


----------



## greybeard

Early summer. It's been in the 90s already and a weather disturbance in the Eastern Gulf of Mexico has the potential to become the season's 1st tropical depression.. ..here we go.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks, I'll pour myself a cup and get the day started. Got to get feed today, run errands and work in the garden some more. 

Think I'll get me a bowl of cereal with a side order of Arnicare.

https://www.amazon.com/Boiron-Analg...1898&sr=8-3&keywords=pain+relief+cream+arnica


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Early summer. It's been in the 90s already and a weather disturbance in the Eastern Gulf of Mexico has the potential to become the season's 1st tropical depression.. ..here we go.


Send some rain up my way.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sucking down the second cup!   Bay, we have rain coming in various amounts for next 4 days.   We need some but, I hope it doesn't get crazy!   Pastures need some as it has been hot, drying.

I'm wanting to have your errands & garden day -- alas, work calls.  Another week of too many hours.  But, I appreciate the winter hay $$ coming in early.


----------



## RollingAcres

On my second cup today. I normally only drink one cup but today I need extra. 'Tis the season for allergies as well...ugh....


----------



## promiseacres

Turned on the keruig for all these 2nd cups.


----------



## greybeard

Those Keurigs are the spawn from hades. Way too convenient..and way expensive compared to ground coffee in bulk. When I have them, I drink $15 (36 pods) worth in about 2 weeks (or less) and that's getting 2 cups out of each pod. That would buy me enough regular canned coffee to last 2 months.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Those Keurigs are the spawn from hades. Way too convenient..and way expensive compared to ground coffee in bulk. When I have them, I drink $15 (36 pods) worth in about 2 weeks (or less) and that's getting 2 cups out of each pod. That would buy me enough regular canned coffee to last 2 months.


I use the reusable pods, fill with my regular old coffee... I like the fancy pods... but yes am cheap for every day coffee.  it was a gift so I have to use it occasionally.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres thanks for the coffee. I had two cups today too! 

Fell at a friend’s carrying DD2 yesterday. We had gone to look at the shed that’s coming for my chicken coop. Twisted my left ankle and bruised my right knee. DD2 was scared and has a scrape on her right elbow. I somehow protected her head and we landed several feet from where we started. My first instinct was to protect her. Scared DH pretty bad too. I’ve already overdone it today. Just took some ibuprofen. It’s DH’s bday, gotta get some Oatmeal Cookies made. That’s the only thing he asked for.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh my goodness @Wehner Homestead! I hope your ankle and knee heal soon!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Now, my stride is a limp.


I thought they had pills for that now??
(I wouldn't have posted that for anyone but you Bay)



greybeard said:


> Get one on your hand , you won't get it off by yourself.


If you have a hand left worth saving.



greybeard said:


> Those Keurigs are the spawn from hades. Way too convenient..and way expensive compared to ground coffee in bulk.


I agree. I think they are good at the grocery store or businesses where people generally get only 1 cup and can have a choice of flavors. A regular pot of coffee sitting around on the warming tray thing can get pretty nasty (if they remember to keep it filled).


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> I use the reusable pods, fill with my regular old coffee...


I have 3 of those reusable plastic pods. It's a pita to clean and refill them unless I fill all 3 of them the night before, even then, I usually make a mess..


----------



## Bruce

But at least you aren't breaking the bank and filling the dump with plastic that will be there for a thousand years.


----------



## greybeard

A thousand years?
By golly, that sounds like it fits the latest buzzword we hear so often..sustainability. Probably gluten free too.

If that were the only reason for using the refillable ones, I probably wouldn't Bruce.


I burn all my own household trash and haul only  metal and glass to the trash compactor.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> I have 3 of those reusable plastic pods. It's a pita to clean and refill them unless I fill all 3 of them the night before, even then, I usually make a mess..


I let them dry out then shake out the grounds and wash.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I thought they had pills for that now??
> (I wouldn't have posted that for anyone but you Bay)


Once in a great while I might take an Advil. I take no prescriptions and plan on keeping it that way. I just suck it up and keep going. One of these days I'll probably get knee replacement surgery. But that kinda bothers me......DH's doctor said they are good for 40 years. Since a lot of people in my family live to 100 and beyond, I don't want the damned thing to wear out on me.


----------



## Bruce

Ah but seeing as how DH's shoulder replacement improved his life immensely, I would think you would be giving that knee replacement serious thought. But, yeah, it would suck if you were still active at 100 like DW's aunt and had to have it replaced then. I bet they would give you a life time guarantee though.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Ah but seeing as how DH's shoulder replacement improved his life immensely, I would think you would be giving that knee replacement serious thought. But, yeah, it would suck if you were still active at 100 like DW's aunt and had to have it replaced then. I bet they would give you a life time guarantee though.


He had knee replacement too. That also tremendously improved his quality of life. My turn will come.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wondered when Bay’s DH’s replacements would come up in discussion with hers...


----------



## Mini Horses

Mom had one knee done and just "couldn't find time" for the other.   20 yrs later -- the replacement was still great, original issue was very painful and kept her from walking.    Some medical assists can work well.  Just saying.

Wehner, glad your fall wasn't worse!  You know what to do for the resulting soreness.   Oh, I'd lovesome cookies!

Keurig.   Had 3 of those machines (free from demos)  gave 2 away and used one.  They are fine when you want just one cup. Yep, have couple of those refill/reuse.  I hate, hate, hate that grounds get out & into my cup.   Some do have little paper filters, they cost big time for use.   Now Keurig has made one with a screw on cap -- which keeps the grounds in the cup!!  It's $12 but if it works it would be fine.  

The Green Mountain coffees are tasty!  When doing demos & got freebies, tasted even better.    Now I have a lot of canned ground to use (demo freebies -- & a new drip pot, with timers, cutoff, etc)   and make a pot.   Summer will prob go back to Keurig & the "new" refill cup.   At an office they are great -- people can bring their own cups.


Today I am on cup 3 and checking off computer to head to work.    Everyone have a GREAT day.


----------



## Baymule

On second cup, gonna scramble some eggs.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Some do have little paper filters, they cost big time for use.



Not too expensive. I've got a bunch (300 ct bag I think), but have only used 'em a few times.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ekobrew-Paper-Filters-100-ct/51989543


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yum! @Baymule scrambled eggs sound good to me!  That’s what we are going to have here too. 

I’m still a little sore and DD2 keeps talking about us falling and mentioning her “boo boo.” We will both be just fine though. 

I need a new coffee maker. I’ve run vinegar through mine several times and it is still sssllloooowwwww!!! DH and I talked about a Keurig but I think we are going with a regular coffee maker. I don’t need individual cups to wash that are refillable. I’ve also heard that the hot chocolate clogs up the needle when run through the Keurig. Saving money in the process sounds even better!


----------



## Bruce

I think the best use for a Kuerig at home is the ability to have lots of different flavors of coffee. If everyone in the house that drinks coffee drinks "unflavored" coffee, it is an expensive cup o' Joe. And the machines are really expensive, regular drip pots are pretty darn cheap.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Bruce

Wait, you can do that without some bacon or sausage??


----------



## RollingAcres

Yes I can. I'd much prefer with some bacon or sausage but i don't have any right now.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead this is the one we have. Can brew single cup or a pot. It comes with a reusable filter for the single cup. I love it!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> @Wehner Homestead this is the one we have. Can brew single cup or a pot. It comes with a reusable filter for the single cup. I love it!
> View attachment 48319



Very interesting!! I hadn’t seen such a thing!!


----------



## RollingAcres

I normally use the single cup side for coffee and the pot for making tea. I make pitchers of tea to put in the fridge for DH.


----------



## greybeard

One of the very last discussions my brother and I had the week he died, as I was making us each a cup of morning coffee, was about the Kuerig he had. We both agreed that
"A dang coffee maker isn't supposed to make that gear whirring squeaking noise like some old snack vending machine..supposed to be 'bumb bumb bumb bumb bump' percolation sound like the old coffee commercial"


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> Very interesting!! I hadn’t seen such a thing!!


Looks like the single side is shaped for travel mugs.


----------



## RollingAcres

Looks like it but I've fit a regular coffee mug there and it worked fine. I've also made tea in the single side as well, just put the tea bag in the filter part.


----------



## Sourland

It's a chilly/damp/dreary here so I brewed another pot.  It's been a multi cup sort of day.


----------



## Alaskan

After trying different stuff for coffee making...

I like a french press.  We use a camping one (so insulated sides to keep it hot, and hard to break).

Works great... and the only thing that needs to be bought and replaced is the grounds!  

also... no electricity needed. .. just pour in hot water.   (but we grind every morning... and I don't have a hand crank)


----------



## Bruce

So you got the boys a hand crank 110V generator so you could grind your beans?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Yes I can. I'd much prefer with some bacon or sausage but i don't have any right now.



Obviously you need to be raising pigs! LOL These will go to slaughter in mid July.


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Yum! @Baymule scrambled eggs sound good to me!  That’s what we are going to have here too.
> 
> I’m still a little sore and DD2 keeps talking about us falling and mentioning her “boo boo.” We will both be just fine though.


I am glad that nothing was broken. Falling down is no party, but at least the damage was minimal. That is a blessing.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Obviously you need to be raising pigs! LOL These will go to slaughter in mid July.


And Bay will send some to each of us


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Obviously you need to be raising pigs! LOL These will go to slaughter in mid July.
> 
> View attachment 48333
> 
> View attachment 48334


Obviously I do! But until I can get some of my own, you can send me some of yours!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> And Bay will send some to each of us


Yes!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, if Bay is sending sausage, add me to the list!!  


I know those eggs are nice & fresh but, could not eat them with the runny yolk that happens soon as you put a fork to it.   Nope, gotta have them well done.  In fact, scrambled dry with a lot of onion/peppers/garlic, even some salsa.   Right!  I am not a true egg fan.  My flock keeps laying in spite of it.    My customers always tell me how good they taste.   Love that.

Uhhh...back to the sausage....I'll send you my address.


----------



## RollingAcres

I can eat eggs any style, scrambled, sunnyside up, soft-boiled, hard-boiled....but I do like runny yolk! DH thinks it's disgusting! He's not much of an egg eater and the eggs have to be "white".
Bay, I'll send you my address as well.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> He's not much of an egg eater and the eggs have to be "white".


Show him the inside of a brown egg shell. Brown eggs ARE white eggs, they just get tinted before laying.


----------



## promiseacres

having a 2nd cup... Bay I want some sausage! 
got a call last night.. have jury duty June 12.. DH is out of town at a work related school.... I 100% don't want to do it... but they don't think being a full time Mom is a good excuse... nor is the anxiety this is causing is...


----------



## ldawntaylor

@promiseacres have you been thru this before?  For the most part I find jury duty to be a lot of waiting and a lot of boredom.  One piece of advice, go early.  Chances are high you will need to in order to get a parking spot or to walk from the one you do find.

Do you at least live in an area where it is just one day?  This time around I have to rearrange my schedule for the next 3 months.


----------



## Bruce

Do you have someone that can watch the kids @promiseacres?


----------



## promiseacres

First time to have to go in..though have been on the list.guess the current judge doesn't see my kids as an excuse. Do I have someone...will have to figure that out....last time I checked on local drop off child care it was $60/kid per day....  will have to start asking friends and family.... I don't let strangers watch them in any case.


----------



## RollingAcres

Found this on the internet (Family Issues)


----------



## promiseacres

Yeah, I won't make a good juror...but sounds like I still have to show up...just hoping I won't get picked.... between my kids and my conservative views I can hope...


----------



## RollingAcres

DH was called for jury duty before and went but they ended up not selecting him as a juror, so he didn't have to stay for the trial. I'm thinking they called you for jury duty but will still need to go through juror selection for that trial. Hopefully they don't pick you.


----------



## Baymule

I never have been picked even when I wanted to be. Last time it was a theft case, over $20,000 which made it a felony. I said he needed to be taken out behind the barn and whupped with a peach switch. I didn’t get picked.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I never have been picked even when I wanted to be. Last time it was a theft case, over $20,000 which made it a felony. I said he needed to be taken out behind the barn and whupped with a peach switch. I didn’t get picked.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> So you got the boys a hand crank 110V generator so you could grind your beans?


nah... we have a mortar and pestle...  the boys have muscle.


----------



## Alaskan

y


Baymule said:


> I never have been picked even when I wanted to be. Last time it was a theft case, over $20,000 which made it a felony. I said he needed to be taken out behind the barn and whupped with a peach switch. I didn’t get picked.


yeah.. they only want wuss liberal no morals people on juries.

kinda sad actually. 

If you believe in anything,  you will get kicked off.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Since my dad is a former local preacher I don't get picked for the trials very often.  But I still get a summons every couple of years.

Plus, if you know anyone involved with the case or have had dealings with the lawyers one is usually dismissed.


----------



## RollingAcres

I wonder if it's illegal if you pretend to know the lawyers.


----------



## Bruce

The problem with the "Family Issues" defense is you still have to find someone to take care of the kids while you hang out at the court waiting for and going through the selection process. When I did in back in college (I did get them to at least move it to summer when school was out) was it was a 3 month thing and you had to sit there every day all day. It was so long ago I don't remember if it was a full 3 months or maybe 1 week each month.


----------



## greybeard

I've been on several juries, civil, criminal and grand jury.

I never tried to get out of any of them or tried exceptionally hard to get picked during the Voir Dire. 

The civil trial was the best entertainment tho..where else can you watch and hear real people air all their dirty laundry? 
Much of the testimony was very explicit, and I probably wouldn't have believed it if it were not for the photos and video.....


----------



## promiseacres

A friend from church volunteered for the intial day....it's a Tuesday. That Friday we have a camping trip scheduled...  not sure I can do anything but hope it's either a short trial or I get released quickly.... now what can I do while I wait....books, tablet? I honestly don't know... shouldn't they send a letter so people know what to expect?? My 2nd phone I did get a time to be there and they said comfortable clothes...trying not to obsess over it...

Coffee is on.


----------



## ldawntaylor

I would go with a book.  One I don't mind losing if I forget I brought it.

I don't know about where you are but here, cell phones had to be turned off.  I also had to walk through the scanner for the first time.  I also will not be taking my purse in on the next trial date as that was searched this time.

You will do fine.


----------



## RollingAcres

ldawntaylor said:


> I would go with a book.  One I don't mind losing if I forget I brought it.
> 
> I don't know about where you are but here, cell phones had to be turned off.  I also had to walk through the scanner for the first time.  I also will not be taking my purse in on the next trial date as that was searched this time.
> 
> You will do fine.


Agree, a book would be best. I've never been to jury duty but I'm pretty sure cell phones are not allowed.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, for sure don’t walk in with a pocket knife, the scanner will pick it up and it will be taken away. 

We butchered 15 Cornish cross chickens yesterday, I got 6 cut up, packaged and frozen. Got to do the rest today. Then boil the carcasses and can broth. 

Thank you, I NEED COFFEE! 

Only 16 more to go.......


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Yeah, for sure don’t walk in with a pocket knife, the scanner will pick it up and it will be taken away.
> 
> We butchered 15 Cornish cross chickens yesterday, I got 6 cut up, packaged and frozen. Got to do the rest today. Then boil the carcasses and can broth.
> 
> Thank you, I NEED COFFEE!
> 
> Only 16 more to go.......


reading that made me tired!

   Good luck to ya, may your coffee be strong!


----------



## Baymule

It is 9:06 PM. Just turned off the pressure canner. I got all the chickens cut up, vacuum sealed and in the freezer. I packed the back pieces in quart jars and canned 13 quarts for dog food. I canned 17 pints of broth. I am tired. We still have 16 Cornish Cross chickens to go.

First one up tomorrow, please make the coffee EXTRA strong!

ETA: 15 dressed whole chickens weighed 76 pounds, 5 ounces.


----------



## promiseacres

Wow! That's a job!


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Wow! That's a job!


It ain't over until the last chicken squawks.


----------



## Alaskan

yeah... my boys were up until 10:30 last night finishing up the last of the sausage and bacon.

But that was the last of the pig.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on extra strong!


----------



## Baymule

I slept late this morning, dragged to the coffee pot and was too bleary to even say a proper thank you. 

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> yeah... my boys were up until 10:30 last night finishing up the last of the sausage and bacon.


Dirty job but someone has to do it. Nice of them to take one for the family


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Dirty job but someone has to do it. Nice of them to take one for the family


my kids do just about everything.  Best darn boys I have ever laid eyes on.

....

I am getting lazy and enjoy it.

And truth be told I am starting to panic (silly boys keep growing up!)  I am just going to have to downsize as they leave the house.

At this point I can't milk more than one squirt before my hands give out.  Only going to get worse.


----------



## Bruce

You just need to bring in new boys as the current ones move out


----------



## Alaskan

hack,  hack,  wheeze  


Too old to pay for more of 'em!  Useful they are... but also quite spendy.


----------



## Baymule

Get a milking machine. Your boys are going to make some VERY lucky ladies the best husbands ever. Let's just hope your boys fine equally awesome ladies.


----------



## Bruce

And bring them all back home. Then you can double the herd size since you'll have double the help!!


----------



## Alaskan

actually possible. 

10 years difference between eldest and youngest.   So the eldest could come home with a bride and a kid before the last one leaves.

 

We do have the space.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Get a milking machine. Your boys are going to make some VERY lucky ladies the best husbands ever. Let's just hope your boys fine equally awesome ladies.


If there are no children to do the milking... then there are no children to drink the milk. 

So I would sell the goats.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Anybody have cinnamon rolls? I sure got a hankering after some cinnamon rolls!


----------



## promiseacres

We have some, just some from the can... but they have cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Alaskan

yum!


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> We have some, just some from the can... but they have cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I’ll make another pot, I’m gonna drink this one.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks Bay! I’ll drink a whole pot myself today!


----------



## Alaskan

ugh!


This beginning of summer  is beating me down...

a jillion things to do...  can't keep up  


Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Baymule

Just came in, took a shower and collapsed. We finished butchering the Cornish cross chickens. 15 of them. They are in the ice cooler in the kitchen floor. It may take me another couple of days to get them processed. I think I need more jars and vacuum seal bags.


----------



## Alaskan

hard work

glad you have it done!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> This beginning of summer is beating me down...
> 
> a jillion things to do... can't keep up


Put the boys on mandatory overtime!


----------



## Alaskan

they are!  They are working from 8am until I let them quit.  Today the youngest age 9 I think will be done at 7:30 for an hour to play before bed.

The older 3 worked until scouts. .. and there they will clean out a storage shed until 9pm.  Then they still need to do night milking.


----------



## greybeard

Saw these 2 this morning at the rear (West)  entrance of Kingwood Hospital, Kingwood Texas. An employee told me either hospital security of sheriff dept had shot and killed them either late last night or very early this morning. The hospital grounds and parking lots are abundant with well manicured landscaping and flower beds. The road is a short curvy road that dead ends, well lit, and traffic is slow (30mph speed limit) leading only to the medical facilities, so I'm pretty sure a car didn't hit them, not while they were alive anyway. This is in a very well developed area, immediately adjacent to US 59 (soon to be renamed I-69) that is a suburb of Houston but it does sit between the East and West forks of the San Jacinto River.  The whole area, (Kingwood, Humble, The Woodlands) are over run with these feral hogs and they almost nightly make a mess in the yards of some very high $$ subdivisions.Last year's floods had driven them temporarily out of the river bottoms but now, the green lawns and dry weather have brought them back with a vengeance..
Both are mature & pretty big, I estimate minimum of 225 lbs each.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some big hogs! They sure can destroy a yard or plow up a hay field. Nice neighborhood or not, the hogs are coming! 

Coffee is ready. I set out the toaster, bread and home made plum jelly.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just coffee for me.   I need to get a move on to go to work.  Still raining off/on days....2 more days.  Then they say 3 clear before yet another wet front moves in for a few days.

Crops will be late this year.  Fields are too wet to work.  BUT those who got their corn out before this began are looking at good growth.

My grass is coming on so strong it will be a challenge to cut!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Made egg sandwiches this morning at about 10. Gotta get a new routine now that I have the kitten feedings to add in!


----------



## greybeard

Had coffee very early this morning, (well before sunrise) and sat out back and enjoyed the fragrance of gardenias.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Had coffee very early this morning, (well before sunrise) and sat out back and enjoyed the fragrance of gardenias.
> View attachment 48503


gardenias!

NICE!


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks...chores and rhubarb pie is finished... jerky is in the dehydrator... it am ready for a nap!


----------



## Baymule

I slept late. I was exhausted. Finished with the last of the Cornish cross last night at 9:23. I processed 12 yesterday. I cut them up, vacuum sealed and frozen. I canned the backs and necks for dog food, 12 quarts. Two batches that had to pressure for 75 minutes. Then I canned 16 pints of broth. I was tired! 

Coffee is much appreciated. Thank you @RollingAcres .


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> chores and rhubarb pie is finished


@promiseacres is it just rhubarb in it the pie or with strawberries or other fruits? I have lots of rhubarb but I don't normally do anything with it. Maybe this weekend I will make some rhubarb muffins.



Baymule said:


> Finished with the last of the Cornish cross last night at 9:23. I processed 12 yesterday. I cut them up, vacuum sealed and frozen


I "feel" tired for you! lol. Are those all for your own future consumption or do you sell the cut up meat as well?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> @promiseacres is it just rhubarb in it the pie or with strawberries or other fruits? I have lots of rhubarb but I don't normally do anything with it. Maybe this weekend I will make some rhubarb muffins.
> 
> 
> I "feel" tired for you! lol. Are those all for your own future consumption or do you sell the cut up meat as well?



We processed 44 over 3 weeks, each batch took 2 days to slaughter and process. We sold 10 chickens which paid for half the expenses, even down to the ice we packed them in, so not bad. 

https://www.sufficientself.com/thre...-2018-cost-profit-loss-or-freezer-meat.15621/


----------



## promiseacres

@RollingAcres just rhubarb, hubby's Grandma's recipe, his favorite. Made one last week too. It's kind of stringy so hopeful it's ok,


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm not much of a rhubarb fan, I don't like sour stuff. My son likes to just eat it like celery then pucker up and continue eating.


----------



## Baymule

Never had rhubarb.


----------



## RollingAcres

We didn't plant it, it "came" with the house. It grows like crazy every spring. When it gets too big DH will mow over it and it will come right back in a few weeks time. I don't use it much but I also don't want to get rid of it, just like the mint that I get. Better to have them and not need them than need them but don't have any around.


----------



## promiseacres

My sil gave us 2 large plants last spring... we divided them and DH is super happy as we've never had luck getting small starts to grow.


----------



## Baymule

Will it grow in a hot climate?


----------



## RollingAcres

Heat will cause rhubarb to bolt that much I know but other than that I don't know much about it. Oh and the leaves are toxic. If I have a way to send them to you @Baymule without it spoiling I would.

Have to look this up on the internetz.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

My Mamaw makes rhubarb pie. Never tried it. The smell was never appetizing to me and I didn’t think the pie itself looked appetizing either.


----------



## Alaskan

rhubarb loves Alaska weather, grows like crazy.

Sadly I am not that fond of the stuff.


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Heat will cause rhubarb to bolt that much I know but other than that I don't know much about it. Oh and the leaves are toxic. If I have a way to send them to you @Baymule without it spoiling I would.
> 
> Have to look this up on the internetz.
> View attachment 48550



Frozen ground?  Nope, it won't grow here!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee and yes, the rhubarb pie is on. Enjoy.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! I need coffee! And pie!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks!


----------



## greybeard

Bebop a rebop Rhubarb Pie.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I have lots of rhubarb but I don't normally do anything with it.


I make rhubarb sauce. Cut the stalks to about 1" pieces, TINY bit of water in a sauce pan (so it doesn't burn before the moisture starts coming out of the stalks), add lots of sugar (to taste) cook to whatever texture you want. My grandmother used to make this.



RollingAcres said:


> My son likes to just eat it like celery then pucker up and continue eating.


I've heard people put salt on it and eat it raw. Tried it, did NOT like it. Sticking with sauce.



Baymule said:


> Will it grow in a hot climate?


Yes. Aforementioned grandmother lived in Chino, CA. Nothing cool about that area in the summer.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce do the daughters eat rhubarb sauce? What do you use it on/with?


----------



## Bruce

No one but me eats it. It isn't a sauce you put on stuff, it is sort of like applesauce. Snack or I suppose if one wanted it could be a veggie side dish. 

BTW, regarding it bolting. I've already cut 4 flower buds off. Don't really know if anything bad happens if it does flower but I'm not taking chances


----------



## RollingAcres

@Bruce so it won't affect the taste if it went to flower but it may affect the stalk production. All the energy will go towards producing the flowers so not much energy left to produce edible size stalk, kinda like garlic plants as well, if they let them produce scapes then your garlic heads will be smaller.


----------



## Bruce

When my garlic (first time I've planted it) starts making scapes, I'm cutting them off! Of course they are edible as well. I should probably cut the chive scapes now, they are forming. Chives seems to be a plant that just keeps going, year after year.


----------



## RollingAcres

The garlic scapes are quite delicious! And yes chives will keep coming back and spread.


----------



## Bruce

And spread and spread and spread. I tried to grow scallions from seed in a metal window box I put on the ground in the garden. They didn't grow but the dang thing is now full of chives.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready y’all.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks @Baymule !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2! Up early this morning and been at work for several hours already. Coffee break for my second cup!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> X2! Up early this morning and been at work for several hours already. Coffee break for my second cup!


I hope you don't get any "treat me like a celebrity" kind of patients or difficult ones today.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm on cup 3......chores done, now getting ready to leave for work.   Looking for weather reports & feeling sorry for ME.   I surprisingly have Monday off -- due to unexpected work schedule changes (some teams didn't want to work!)   and it occurred to me that I could till my little garden and plant the things sitting on my front porch!     Mentioned this to a co-worker yesterday and she said it's raining Monday.  

Tell me it isn't so!!!    Nothing in ground, working 10-12 hrs day, and I get ONE DAY  --  RAIN???  How dare it!  Like most weather, it changes by the hour.  Hoping I can get it tilled, planted and then get the rain.     Eternal optimist.

Will see how it goes      Otherwise,  I may be stuck inside and forced to CLEAN THE HOUSE ---     Rather plant.

Hope ya'll have a great day -- and good weekend.   You guys in the south are surely looking at rain --- which you MAY need.


----------



## Bruce

May there be not one drop of rain during daylight hours on Monday for you Mini!

We have light rain today, should be cloudy but not raining tomorrow, chance of rain again on Monday.


----------



## Alaskan

Still have a cough...  and I am SO TIRED!


yawn


----------



## Baymule

Keeping the grand daughters for the weekend. The 20 month old was up at 4:30 this AM cheerful and busy. Four. Thirty. There ought to be a law against that. The 11 year old has a tummy ache, cried, and fell back asleep on the sofa. On second pot of coffee. Somebody lob a doughnut at me!


----------



## Baymule

41 alerts...... no time for that......


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, Bay, so sorry about the time.  But you KNOW they run on a different clock from ours!     I know you are still loving it and hoping for naptime for the young one.   

Bruce, thanks for those GREAT thoughts!   I could actually go with no rain just first half of day....don't want to push my luck!  Alas, the weather reports this AM say tonight it starts, late day, and tomorrow looking most all day    I am still hoping.  I need to either plant or pot these lovely started plants.   There are little peppers starting on the green pepper plants   Guess I need to at least POT those.   I wish I didn't need to work today but, food demos are weekend affairs and I'm scheduled.  Watermelon anyone??  

Beautiful out there this AM just not enough time to till and then get showered, dressed and to work......RATS!

Sooooooooooooo   everyone have a GREAT Memorial Day.  Remember those for whom this holiday was established and I thank them all for the freedom it has given me.  Cherish that!


----------



## Baymule

I’ll wear her out today! The 3 year old is still sleeping. Papaw went back to bed, lazy day! We have one of those hard plastic pools for little kids and a big patch of sand. Fun times. 

Happy Memorial Day to everyone.


----------



## Mini Horses

My son  (who is living here in my garage apartment AGAIN ) had mowed 3 acre field at lower end of farm last night --  while I mowed a few 1/2 acre paddocks with the lawn mower.   He decided at daybreak to mow more.  So he & tractor worked thru another 5 acres before I actually knew he was out there doing it.   Good it needed to be done BUT he doesn't realize that he left no places that they "want" to graze in those fields!!!  And did all at one time!! Luckily I caught him before he went into another -- where they will be ok for about a week, then another small field at top will last about 3-4 days.  By then I can start to rotate back thru ones cut.     Will grow fast with all the rain.

Since he was feeling like he should help me  -- since he is living here -- I suggested that he work the tiller in the garden and fix a section of fence there that the little stallion took out.  He says that he WILL at least get the fence fixed and see what time he has left to till.   Yes, I did
mention growing and feeding ourselves now & thru winter!  And how important it was for me -- and that it was to RAIN several days.   That set him into a spin as he has some work scheduled to start Tues and can't do in rain!  Needs to do the work to get paid -- yep -- we all have issues     Hmm, just get my garden area secure and tilled, please.

Bay,  water & sand sound so good compared to dealing with an "adult".    Son has no kids, otherwise I could enjoy the same.   Daughter live here on the farm & two of them do NOT get along.   My life is really "walking a tightrope" right now between all that is happening.     I can see why kids sometimes feel like running away -- it has crossed MY mind.

I think I will be glad to go to work today.....to relax.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> There ought to be a law against that.


THERE IS, with the exception of Christmas morning for those that have trees with presents under them.
I suggest you read her the rule book.


----------



## Baymule

Up at 5:20 this morning. Plus several times in the night. Need. Coffee. It’s ready!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> Up at 5:20 this morning. Plus several times in the night. Need. Coffee. It’s ready!



I’m beat. Rough weekend at work. Being a nurse isn’t easy. Fighting sinus stuff that’s painful and gagging me, feeding kittens around the clock, dealing with DD2...today is DH and I’s only day off together this month and he’s going to do hay. Ugh! Just keep telling myself that we will be on vacation soon and it’ll be just family for six days!!


----------



## Mini Horses

TODAY -- my only day off -- THANK YOU Bruce!!   Your request that I have a day with no rain worked very well until mid afternoon.      Off work yesterday @6:30 and just said, wow....next 36 hrs are MINE!!  It wasn't raining as weatherman had predicted.   Shower last night somewhere after midnight, nothing big.    Up to sunsine at 6AM -- had my coffe and headed out to fix the fence DS did not get done yesterday.   He heard tractor and came out, did the fix!    I tilled.   I planted !!!!!    YES, I have finally got the garden started.  

Sprinkles about 2:30.   Tired, done for now and inside cooking.  What a great day.


----------



## promiseacres

Need to get chores done. No motivation after horse camping 4 days. It sure was a great time. Coffee is hot!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> TODAY -- my only day off -- THANK YOU Bruce!!   Your request that I have a day with no rain worked very well until mid afternoon.      Off work yesterday @6:30 and just said, wow....next 36 hrs are MINE!!  It wasn't raining as weatherman had predicted.   Shower last night somewhere after midnight, nothing big.    Up to sunsine at 6AM -- had my coffe and headed out to fix the fence DS did not get done yesterday.   He heard tractor and came out, did the fix!    I tilled.   I planted !!!!!    YES, I have finally got the garden started.
> 
> Sprinkles about 2:30.   Tired, done for now and inside cooking.  What a great day.


@Mini Horses Glad you were able to till and get your garden planted! I also got mine done yesterday.


----------



## greybeard

Enjoyed coffee this morning but not tomorrow morning. Nothing by mouth after midnight tonight, not even a stick of gum or swallow of water.

Doc says..
'We're going in...'


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Enjoyed coffee this morning but not tomorrow morning. Nothing by mouth after midnight tonight, not even a stick of gum or swallow of water.
> 
> Doc says..
> 'We're going in...'


Going in where to do what? You can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## Alaskan

x2...  this is for your heart?


----------



## Alaskan

ah well...


----------



## Mini Horses

RollingAcres said:


> @Mini Horses Glad you were able to till and get your garden planted! I also got mine done yesterday.



Congratulations!!   It is such an accomplishment this year, right?    

GB -- NOT nice...you can't hang us out to dry like this….I will assume that the valve thingy has issues?    Well, you may not get around to us before you go in.  My prayers will be with you and wait for your updates.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Doc says..
> 'We're going in...'


Whatever this "going in" is, good luck and please keep us posted.



Mini Horses said:


> It is such an accomplishment this year, right?


Right! Of course now my body is achy.


----------



## Baymule

Finally sat down to catch up, had 71 alerts. Before I could get them all read, I got 12 more. Had to stop a few times, but now almost all caught up. Then off to catch up on TEG and SS.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Best wishes GB for whatever it is that you are having done!!


----------



## Alaskan

just to whine...

my arthritis is flaring up.


  I don't mind the fingers too much... but right now it is shooting pain through my wrist and down to the elbow.


----------



## greybeard

They are just going to do the TEE thing and 'maybe' some cath work to check my grafts while they have me out.


----------



## Mini Horses

GB -- I'll drink an extra cup just "for you".   Thankfully it isn't another op.  Not that this isn't a concern but, not as bad as the whole open you up scenario.    Praying for excellent results & reports. 

Yep -- on the coffee wagon.   Checking emails & posts quickly as I have to be at work at 8.  Should be home by 2.    Same cloud, off & on rains as past 3 days -- 3 more coming "they" say.  I just feel so blessed that I had Monday to till & plant!   This is great weather for the transplants.    It's about 80 highs and, of course 150% humidity     At this point, I can deal with it.  BUT -- not a whole lot longer.   Could use sunshine!  Looks like Friday may bring "some".  Sunday I'm home & it's promising for weather.   

Enjoy your day!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Alaskan sorry to hear that your arthritis was flaring up. Hope you get some relief soon.
@greybeard Our thoughts and prayers are with you.
@Mini Horses Good thing your garden is done. Now they can soak up the rain and the plants can grow. We're getting rain Friday and Saturday, at least that's in the forecast.


----------



## Mini Horses

Home & hitting the coffee  -- pick me up time!   Finished work needed quickly and felt I'd run across the road to a local "hardware, feed, nursery" store.   Wanted some turnip seeds to sow into a field I'm using for winter animal feeds this year, with pumpkins, mangel beets, millet, etc. going in also.   They had LOTS of seed and then I mistakenly wandered into the bushes & plants area outside.  Big mistake!  Now need to go pick up my 3 new apple trees      They were so nice, already set fruit, large, priced well, and now where to plant?   They won't make me wait 4-5 yrs to produce, at least.


----------



## RollingAcres

Looks like someone will be busy planting! What type of apple trees?


----------



## Mini Horses

Gala, 1 Gold Delicious, 1 Granny Smith.   There's a couple dozen apples on each one.....how could I not buy?    

Plenty of places to plant but, need to be where they are protected from goats and minis.   The backhoe will make real fast work of digging!


----------



## ldawntaylor

Do you have deer netting tyo put around the trunks?  Of course, that would need replaced periodically.


----------



## Mini Horses

I put wire fence around them -- 4 posts and wire..  I have deer, also but they mostly stay at the lower end where the treed area is.  Rarely see one up near the road -- unless zooming by at 100mph to get the  trees way over there.  LOL.

Just have to not put them where they will be "in the way" when fully grown trees.   Not sure I want an "orchard"  so I'm wondering why I bought them without thinking it through.  Could be worse.


----------



## greybeard

Done, and home. Long day, but I'm done with strong blood thinners...no more warfarin or xarelto. Clopidogrel and that's it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohooo --- GREAT news.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Glad your procedure went well @greybeard, and meds improved. I was thinking of you the other day as I sold the Gravely. I did get another Craftsman to tinker with. Now have a DGT6000 with 54" deck and 27hp Kohler to go along with the GT5000 without a deck and slightly smaller motor.

I plan to mow with the recent acquisition and put a cylinder that substitutes as a PTO off the rear to raise and lower the 3 pt hitch I'm gonna add to the GT5000. I also have a scoop style FEL for the front that will only lower and raise by a lever and be able to handle abt a wheelbarrow load or so of weight/content. It might even tolerate some snow pushing.


----------



## greybeard

Pastor Dave said:


> Glad your procedure went well @greybeard, and meds improved. I was thinking of you the other day as I sold the Gravely. I did get another Craftsman to tinker with. Now have a DGT6000 with 54" deck and 27hp Kohler to go along with the GT5000 without a deck and slightly smaller motor.
> 
> I plan to mow with the recent acquisition and put a cylinder that substitutes as a PTO off the rear to raise and lower the 3 pt hitch I'm gonna add to the GT5000. I also have a scoop style FEL for the front that will only lower and raise by a lever and be able to handle abt a wheelbarrow load or so of weight/content. It might even tolerate some snow pushing.



Sounds like you have a full schedule of tinkering ahead of you.

I'm no longer a big fan of Kohler engines. I know lots of people love 'em and they used to be the bee's knees, but seems in recent years, their quality has dropped somewhat. 
Have fun with it!!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> The backhoe will make real fast work of digging!




We should all have a backhoe!
But many of us don't.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’d love to get some apple trees planted. Maybe one of these days...

Glad your procedures went well GB and your meds are better regulated!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> We should all have a backhoe!
> But many of us don't.


You can pick up an older one cheap. You'll never again run out of 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Alaskan

spouse is out of town... so I keep staying up too late. 

Stupid arthritis is still in full force.   

At least school is out and 3 boys are home, so I don't have to use my hands.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Already 80 degrees. Going to work outside this morning  before it gets hot.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Thanks for the coffee. Took dog out, fed/watered rabbits, came in drank coffee. Now playing catch up from rain day yesterday. Have to put hay away. It was half way from the field to the shed and under a roof, but the rain did drive in from the South and made the bales damp. I am going to let them dry out in the 90deg sun today. While that is happening, gonna get in some mowing.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Already 80 degrees. Going to work outside this morning  before it gets hot.


We have rain here this morning with temps in the high 70's! Sheep decided today was the day to get them babies out!


----------



## Alaskan

OzarkSerenityAcres said:


> We have rain here this morning with temps in the high 70's! Sheep decided today was the day to get them babies out!


all healthy?


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres

Oh yes...little boy is doing great! Got see him suck...she is a great momma!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres

Another has laid herself in the hut...thinking she is going to be next! By the by, I love this coffee spot!! Great place! And bonus, you can get tea and biscuits!


----------



## Baymule

Adorable lamb! I love lambs!


----------



## Alaskan

OzarkSerenityAcres said:


> Another has laid herself in the hut...thinking she is going to be next! By the by, I love this coffee spot!! Great place! And bonus, you can get tea and biscuits!


very nice!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, I love a coffee spot -- where we can all throw out bits & pieces and everyone can relate.  I am home today, so turned off alarm BUT -- didn't help.  Still awake at 5.   Laundry working, hot out today -low 90s -- and "they" say we will see the sun today.      Nice.  It's been on vacay for last week!  And rain each day, which we also are not to have today. 2X nice.   Will re-evaluate my "must do" "should do" "wanna do" lists and choose all I can get done.   

The lambs are darling.   Snuggles would be my thought LOL

Would love to continue our visit but I need to DO something, most anything would be good...it all helps.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on! Woke up to tiny kittens wandering around my room!! They walked right through the sides of their wire crate!!! Gonna need a few cups and figure out another way to safely contain the rascals...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We are going out to pull weeds in the garden today. Bit by bit we are weeding, spreading manure and covering with cardboard and mulch. I have less planted/growing in my garden than I have had since we moved here. But this spring we got SO much done, had SO much going on, it's a trade off. Our plans today are to weed another patch, clean the horse barn and barn yard and dump it in the garden. Then cardboard and mulch. 

If I don't have much of a garden this year, I ought to have a super garden next ear.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Made egg sandwiches about 20 mins ago since the kids were finally ready to eat! There’s plenty to go around as I need to make some egg deliveries! Lol


----------



## ldawntaylor

Wehner Homestead said:


> Coffee is on! Woke up to tiny kittens wandering around my room!! They walked right through the sides of their wire crate!!! Gonna need a few cups and figure out another way to safely contain the rascals...



Good morning everyone,

May I suggest a cardboard box?  The ones some businesses get light weight paper goods in comes to mind.  At my work nursing dept. gets disposable briefs in large boxes.

At your children's ages I would have had a lot of fun.  Turning something like that into a little house.  Begging my mom to cut small windows, among other things.

I needed to get to town for feed before it gets any hotter.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@ldawntaylor they started in a box but I don’t have one with tall enough sides to contain them...


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! We are going out to pull weeds in the garden today. Bit by bit we are weeding, spreading manure and covering with cardboard and mulch. I have less planted/growing in my garden than I have had since we moved here. But this spring we got SO much done, had SO much going on, it's a trade off. Our plans today are to weed another patch, clean the horse barn and barn yard and dump it in the garden. Then cardboard and mulch.
> 
> If I don't have much of a garden this year, I ought to have a super garden next ear.


I know someone that used newspaper and straw. It must have worked ok, because he still uses it.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Pastor Dave said:


> I know someone that used newspaper and straw. It must have worked ok, because he still uses it.



If I went that route I would want to be sure the ink was non-toxic.

I use cardboard and mulch too.  But only on walkways between my raised beds.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Wehner Homestead said:


> @ldawntaylor they started in a box but I don’t have one with tall enough sides to contain them...



Maybe you can get another.  Or maybe you still have the original box and it has flaps that can be taped to extend the sides?

Making do with what we have can be such a challenge.


----------



## RollingAcres

On my lunch break so have time to do some catching up. Haven't been on for a day and a half, lots of notifications to check out!



Pastor Dave said:


> I know someone that used newspaper and straw. It must have worked ok, because he still uses it.


I did that one year when my garden was smaller. I used newspaper and grass clippings to weigh it down. It worked but needed a lot of newspaper (at least a few layers) and lots of grass clippings to make sure it keeps the newspaper down.



Mini Horses said:


> Gala, 1 Gold Delicious, 1 Granny Smith. There's a couple dozen apples on each one.....how could I not buy?


Nice! I don't know what varieties I have. The trees "came" with the house when we bought it.



greybeard said:


> Done, and home. Long day, but I'm done with strong blood thinners...no more warfarin or xarelto. Clopidogrel and that's it.


GB glad your procedure went well!



Wehner Homestead said:


> I’d love to get some apple trees planted. Maybe one of these days


I'm sure your kiddos would love to pick apples and make apple cider from your own apple trees! My son loves to make cider. One of these days hopefully I can invest in a better/bigger cider press. The one I have now is a tabletop one, it does the job for now.
I am allergic to raw apples, I get blisters on my lips and my mouth instantly get very itchy. Maybe this is just all in my head, I can't eat the apples from the store but I can eat apples from my own trees just fine.  Anyone else allergic to apples/cherries? I don't spray my trees with my pesticides.

Ya'll have nice afternoon! It's 78 degrees now but will go up to 85 degrees and thunderstorm is in the forecast.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> On my lunch break so have time to do some catching up. Haven't been on for a day and a half, lots of notifications to check out!
> 
> 
> I did that one year when my garden was smaller. I used newspaper and grass clippings to weigh it down. It worked but needed a lot of newspaper (at least a few layers) and lots of grass clippings to make sure it keeps the newspaper down.
> 
> 
> Nice! I don't know what varieties I have. The trees "came" with the house when we bought it.
> 
> 
> GB glad your procedure went well!
> 
> 
> I'm sure your kiddos would love to pick apples and make apple cider from your own apple trees! My son loves to make cider. One of these days hopefully I can invest in a better/bigger cider press. The one I have now is a tabletop one, it does the job for now.
> I am allergic to raw apples, I get blisters on my lips and my mouth instantly get very itchy. Maybe this is just all in my head, I can't eat the apples from the store but I can eat apples from my own trees just fine.  Anyone else allergic to apples/cherries? I don't spray my trees with my pesticides.
> 
> Ya'll have nice afternoon! It's 78 degrees now but will go up to 85 degrees and thunderstorm is in the forecast.



the apples in the store are polished up and covered in wax.  Maybe that is what you are reacting to.


----------



## RollingAcres

Maybe


----------



## Baymule

@RollingAcres your body is telling you that there is something wrong, something in those apples that is bad for you. It's not the apples, it's whatever they are sprayed with. 

I have chemical issues, I can't use cleaning products, anything with a smell.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good point!
Coffee is on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh -- slept well and enjoying the coffee.  Thanks.

Off yesterday and worked in the 90 degree day we had.  Really wears you out, that heat and sweat. added some wire fence to a lower area of existing board fence & moved a 5 mo old buckling, soon to be adding four weanling with him.  Covered in cut grass, dirt with who knows what kind of manure in it  and was filthy!  Long hot shower, then to bed on fresh, line dried sheets.  Nice.

Work today but off tomorrow.   Have 9 goat kids to give CDT shots, some repairs to a chicken coop I want to start to use again -- minor stuff -- and some extra fence to contain the occupants to their area until retrained for nightly cooping in a new place.   Next week will clean up where they are now & not wanted there by me.    Wanted to butcher some chickens but tooo hot.

You guys enjoy your day.  I need to move on.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is good this morning! Thanks!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks. Slept in a bit. Critters are going to be hungry...


----------



## Pastor Dave

Finished baling yesterday, and might let it grow again for a second cut. My neighbor was eying the hay enough that I left him a windrow. I am using his homemade portable baler, after all. His is real thin and spindly, just abt a half acre. We were looking into Troybuilt walk behind sicklebar mowers til I noticed they aren't making them anymore, so unsure abt part replacement. I got into that with a '66 Gravely.

Took the dog out this am, fed/watered rabbits, and now finishing coffee. I have other work to do today, but trying to forget abt it awhile.


----------



## Mini Horses

Is this a motorized baler that he built?     Square bales?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We’re babysitting the two little grand daughters this week. DD is studying for a test on her PHD. She has to answer twenty questions with 5 pages of explanation for each question. Then next week she has to take her test, that will take 2-3 days. So we’ll keep the littles so she can get her work done. I’m getting another cup.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the coffee.
Best of luck to @Baymule's DD!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee! I need it! The one bottle kitten passed last night.  Today will be a bit rough but going to try to distract the kids with some fun activities. 

It’s the first day DD1 doesn’t have to go to school!! It’s summer break! 

Good luck to your daughter Bay. That sounds crazy! Very helpful of you to take the littles!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead sorry to hear about the kitten.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> She has to answer twenty questions with 5 pages of explanation for each question.


That seems extreme to me! On the other hand my PhD sister (who retired from teaching Organic Chemistry a week ago) is visiting and said no. Detailed questions require detailed answers.

I'm sure your DD will do well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well - that is too much detail for me!     I'm certain she will do well and you will be ready for the kiddos to leave and let you get a day of rest, also.   They are fun but, everyone needs a break. 

I was up early as norm and had coffee before going to work.  It was a sizeable team project and 1/2 didn't show!!   The other lady & myself would have stayed and done the job BUT the dang store had not finished all the prep!   Called it in & left. They will reschedule.   With that just blowing up my day, I am home and plan to stay here.   

Maybe I can accomplish the jobs that were rained out yesterday before I moved on to a little gardening!   Little by little I am planting and one day will be posing picks of harvesting   

Sorry about the kitten loss.  Sounded like they had a pretty rough start in life and sometimes than cannot be overcome.

I'm gonna finish this cup and go get filthy dirty!


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about the kitten, you tried. 

DGD the 10 year old is baking chocolate chip cookies. I’ll save some for coffee tomorrow!


----------



## Bruce

And us, you'll save some for us as well right?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. We’re babysitting the two little grand daughters this week. DD is studying for a test on her PHD. She has to answer twenty questions with 5 pages of explanation for each question. Then next week she has to take her test, that will take 2-3 days. So we’ll keep the littles so she can get her work done. I’m getting another cup.


PhD in what?


----------



## Alaskan

cookies!!!


----------



## Baymule

C


Alaskan said:


> PhD in what?


College administration. 

Cookies in the morning!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> C
> 
> College administration.
> 
> Cookies in the morning!


oh yeah....  that would require lots of answer writing.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and have some chocolate chip cookies. Since DD and DSIL had a babysitter, they ran errands and went out to eat, just the two of them. They picked up kids at 8:00 last night. They looked almost sane again. A little time together goes a long way.


----------



## Alaskan

sounds nice.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready and have some chocolate chip cookies.


Chocolate chip cookies - breakfast of Champions! lol


----------



## Alaskan

make them oatmeal chocolate chip and they count as good for you health food.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

X3!!!


----------



## Bruce

The DDs made chocolate chip cookies today. 3 trays and they all came out different. The first tray had the cookies on a Silpat sheet and took 13 minutes, 2-3 minutes more than the recipe said, still tasted a tiny bit "floury". Second batch was on a darker sheet on parchment paper, a bit crunchy on the outside at 9 minutes. The 3rd was on a lighter sheet on parchment paper, cooked about right at 11 minutes. 

Baking, what an adventure.


----------



## Baymule

Chocolate is a vegetable-it comes from cocoa BEANS.
Flour comes from wheat-grain group.
Eggs. Health food.
Butter is in the Dairy Group.
Sugar is also a vegetable-Sugar BEETS!
Vanilla flavoring is also a vegetable-Vanilla BEANS.

So who ever got the stupid idea that cookies are not health food?


----------



## greybeard

And remember..
eggs=non-meat protein.

A vegan's delite no?
Make all those ingredients non-gmo, all natural 100% certified organic, gluten free, eggs from free range heirloom breed chickens, on zero herbicide/pesticide no commercial fertilized grass and we can all live as long as Euell Gibbons. Oh wait.poor Euell......
And of course, the ethanol used in the extraction process for getting Pure Vanilla Extract has to be the good stuff too..not from wood pulp and hopefully not using microwaves or the  AMD-TLC method which  adds a mixture of chloroform, ethyl
acetate and 1-propanol........
'pure' indeed..


----------



## Bruce

Ah, but vegans don't eat anything that came from any animal in any form. I guess it is their PETA side coming out. Of course they are missing the fact that a lot of "backyard chickens" are spoiled critters that live quite good lives and happen to produce eggs as a side benefit.

And you can make vanilla extract at home with cheap vodka and some vanilla beans.


----------



## Baymule

Who said anything about GMO or vegans? Y’all shut up and eat cookies! Not supposed to talk with your mouth full.   Y’all could have made coffee.....


----------



## promiseacres

Cookies and coffee...there's leftover peach and apple pie also.


----------



## Bruce

Ooh, peach pie. I'll be right over.

OK, I probably won't, best not save my piece.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Who said anything about GMO or vegans? Y’all shut up and eat cookies! Not supposed to talk with your mouth full.   Y’all could have made coffee.....




Coffee is on now...since they were too busy talking nonsense about GMO or vegans and didn't make coffee.

No peach for me please but I love apple pie! It's good for breakfast because apples are fruits.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Coffee is on now...since they were too busy talking nonsense about GMO or vegans and didn't make coffee.


 



Baymule said:


> Who said anything about GMO or vegans? Y’all shut up and eat cookies! Not supposed to talk with your mouth full.  Y’all could have made coffee.....



Well, I was. And actually, I made coffee at 3am and had most of the pot drank by 4am..while yall wuz all sleeping..
(BYH seems to roll up the sidewalks around 11pm)


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Well, I was. And actually, I made coffee at 3am and had most of the pot drank by 4am..while yall wuz all sleeping..


Who said I was sleeping at that time? Maybe I was sleep-walking


----------



## bethh

B


Sourland said:


> Coffee is ready - waiting on blueberry muffins, Baymule.


Both sound good to me.  Need to get off the computer and get my spaghetti cooking. The dogs here have it terrible and are a terrible influence.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m rolling laughing at y’all! It’s almost noon and I’m on for the first time today. I was probably on around 11 last night.... Not my fault though. Two kiddos took late naps at 5pm and were wound up when it was time for bed. I wish I could’ve gone to bed before 9 like DH (had to work today) and DD2! Instead, I finally went to sleep in the recliner while the other two watched movies until they passed out! Lol. I have a stiff neck and made a slow start this morning. Wish I was more of a morning person.


----------



## bethh

bethh said:


> View attachment 49060 View attachment 49059 B
> 
> Both sound good to me.  Need to get off the computer and get my spaghetti cooking. The dogs here have it terrible and are a terrible influence.



Aww, Gracie’s picture didn’t pop up and her snoozing is what prompted the pics.  Well, lunch is done.  Now it’s time to go and make super hero capes.  Our grandkids are having a combined super hero birthday party next Saturday and everyone is dressing up.  I tried getting away with I wear my super hero costume every day but they wouldn’t wear of it.  Down to the sewing machine, gotta dust it off.  It’s probably covered in chicken dust after all the babies were in the basement before moving outside.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Well, I was. And actually, I made coffee at 3am and had most of the pot drank by 4am..while yall wuz all sleeping..
> (BYH seems to roll up the sidewalks around 11pm)


Yeah, I'm tired and want sleep! I got up at 5:30 this morning. You were up at 3? Why?


----------



## greybeard

Afib. By the time it settled down, it was time to get dressed and out the door anyway.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Afib. By the time it settled down, it was time to get dressed and out the door anyway.


Yeah, that would wake you up......


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Chocolate is a vegetable-it comes from cocoa BEANS.
> Flour comes from wheat-grain group.
> Eggs. Health food.
> Butter is in the Dairy Group.
> Sugar is also a vegetable-Sugar BEETS!
> Vanilla flavoring is also a vegetable-Vanilla BEANS.
> 
> So who ever got the stupid idea that cookies are not health food?



coffee is a fruit....   From coffee BEANS!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And you can make vanilla extract at home with cheap vodka and some vanilla beans.



yum!


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Afib. By the time it settled down, it was time to get dressed and out the door anyway.


Yikes!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We discourage caffeine when one is experiencing afib....


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> We discourage caffeine when one is experiencing afib....


I'll have you know, this is America. SCOTUS has upheld the 8th amendment which prohibits cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Baymule

Have some more coffee greybeard. It’s ready. I’m fixing sausage and eggs this morning. Everyone help yourself!


----------



## Bruce

She did say "discourage" not "force you to avoid"


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is often the only way for those with no afib to get theirs pumping...  so I hear.      I can tell you that sucralose will affect mine and I don't have any problems otherwise.  Just know that if I consume, I can tell.   So while I like some of the flavored waters I have to read the labels to be sure it isn't in there.

I am enjoying my coffee and catching up on you guys.  Been leaving early for work all week and no time between feeding and leaving to check in.  Today is a late start and I will be giving out samples of berries today -- ahhh, with whipped cream!     It will be nice tonight to have strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and blackberries to snack.   I'm a whipped cream lover and can just eat it with a spoon -- sans berries!    Tomorrow it will be watermelon, plain.  Fruitfull weekend.  My chickens love me, at least they love the scraps.

I would LOVE a cookie with this coffee right now.  Looks like I'm too late and they are all gone.     My own fault.


----------



## promiseacres

You're not too late I have sugar cookies this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I can tell you that sucralose will affect mine and I don't have any problems otherwise. Just know that if I consume, I can tell. So while I like some of the flavored waters I have to read the labels to be sure it isn't in there.


Artificial sweeteners give me migraines. I have to carefully check ingredients as well.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> I will be giving out samples of berries today -- ahhh, with whipped cream!


Giving out samples of berries (with whipped cream) to whom? Yourself? 
I picture @Mini Horses doing this:
_MH to customer: would you like to sample some berries?
Customer: No thank you. 
MH: Ok, then I'll sample it for you. Yum!_


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> She did say "discourage" not "force you to avoid"



"discourage" is one of those code words the medical community uses in place of what they really mean. It's like that diabetic menu they give you in the hospital; 'diabetic' meaning tasteless, horrible, unpalatable, make you want to puke, with fake bacon soy burger, watered down milk, and other unseasoned crap a pig wouldn't touch. Or the heart icon on the name by your door, which means "He// NO, you ain't ever gonna get anything good to eat or drink here".
That marital "S" word is also "discouraged" as is anything else enjoyable and fun.
I already gave up alcohol, quit smoking again, and all kinds of other things...often think I might as well go ahead and just dig a hole and pull the sod in over me if this is what the 'golden years' are to be.


----------



## Mini Horses

RollingAcres said:


> Giving out samples of berries (with whipped cream) to whom? Yourself?
> I picture @Mini Horses doing this:
> _MH to customer: would you like to sample some berries?
> Customer: No thank you.
> MH: Ok, then I'll sample it for you. Yum!_



Well, yeah!!   Especially if I am working ice cream    It melts!

I am in different stores, WM mostly.   Samples?  Depends on the vender that has hired us.    Some days I pour drinks, some days I cook chicken, steak, pork chops, other times cookies....fun!  Now if you want to see grab & run, trying giving away Oreos in WalMart on a Saturday in the summer!!   You are sought out. 

ETA:  We actually do not eat the samples during "on" time.   We do normally taste prior to start to be able to answer customer questions about it....but, NEVER taste the beer/wines at anytime on sample day, in store.   Yes, we all have to have State food certifications and follow all rules for handling, temps, storage, etc.   I go thru a serious number of gloves. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> That marital "S" word is also "discouraged"


oh lord...    why isn't that listed as enjoyable exercise and stress relief?


More should be better.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> oh lord...    why isn't that listed as enjoyable exercise and stress relief?
> 
> 
> More should be better.


Because it can cause too much excitement?


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> "discourage" is one of those code words the medical community uses in place of what they really mean. It's like that diabetic menu they give you in the hospital; 'diabetic' meaning tasteless, horrible, unpalatable, make you want to puke, with fake bacon soy burger, watered down milk, and other unseasoned crap a pig wouldn't touch. Or the heart icon on the name by your door, which means "He// NO, you ain't ever gonna get anything good to eat or drink here".
> That marital "S" word is also "discouraged" as is anything else enjoyable and fun.I already gave up alcohol, quit smoking again, and all kinds of other things...often think I might as well go ahead and just dig a hole and pull the sod in over me if this is what the 'golden years' are to be.


I can sure see that!


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Because it can cause too much excitement?


the infirm person just shouldn't do the work.


----------



## Alaskan

watching my doe that kidded Sunday.  Ha!

She is such a great first time mom.  She keeps a very close eye on her kids.  

Today I was watching her, and it is evening, so she wanted to mosey on up to the barn.  Those 2 kids were bouncing all over the back blade and ignoring mom as she kept calling.  So she stood and waited... and kept calling... until the 2 tiny trouble makers finally listened.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I'm cooking pan sausage, fried duck eggs and toast. There's enough for everyone. If I run out of duck eggs, we'll start on the chicken eggs.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks Bay! Duck eggs, the only way I've had them was in the form of salted duck egg.


----------



## Alaskan

stick my duck eggs in some brownies! !!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe I'll get around to making some zucchini bread this weekend....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yum!


----------



## Alaskan

that new set of kids continues to cause trouble!  They kept jumping on a junk pile yesterday and fell in and got trapped twice.  



Got rid of half the pile today......


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We cleaned the horse barn Wednesday and yesterday we scooped poop around the barn. Over a year ago, we got 100+ loads of wood chip mulch from power line contractors. We spread a lot of wood chips around the barn to keep the dust down. We have a 31 year Tennessee Walker mare that has breathing issues, I guess the horse version of COPD. The sand gets dry and dusty and she coughs and hacks. The chips did a great job. Plus we put their round bales of hay right outside the barn, so they just kinda hang out, eating and pooping.

A major portion of horse poop, rotted hay and wood chips has now been transferred to the garden. We are beat. We still have some more to scrape up. It is so dry that the top layer was pulverized manure, sand and hay. Underneath was dark black, rich soil. Even with no rain in 2 months it is still holding moisture and damp. We give it a few days to dry out some, then we'll try to get the rest of it. Then we'll start the wood chip train, shuttling wood chips to the barn and barn area. 

Coffee is good this morning.


----------



## Alaskan

Man...  I just wanna put my feet up!  blah


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was making scrambled eggs at 9pm for DD2. Yes, I cater to her some. We aren’t really sure what her digestive system tells her about being hungry and she’s a finicky eater that hadn’t eaten much so when she asked for eggs, I asked fried or scrambled. She ate 3 scrambled pullet eggs. Anyway, the point is that I thought of this thread and how funny it was to make scrambled eggs at 9pm for a 2 yr old. There’s plenty more eggs if you want some, but you have to cook your own! Lol


----------



## Alaskan

at least she didn't ask at 2 am


----------



## Mini Horses

Had coffee at 5 AM.  sorry guys no time  to get on line.  Fed, filled troughs, did some other chores, showered & dressed for work.  Home at 6:30..left  7:15 for 2 hr drive to get chickens, back, chickens up and I'm ready for bed!!  It's almost 3:30AM.  Need to be up again in a  very few hrs.   Goodnight all!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Headed out to the garden. We got 1/8th of an inch of rain yesterday!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

I wish you could have some of MY rain....rain into the storms going to get birds, ran into the storms coming home!   It had stopped when I got there & we caught & loaded by flashlight.  It had slowed to sprinkles when I unloaded.    In between some really heavy downpours!   Huge puddles & lots of road ponding, with "wipers can't keep up" rain.   Yeah, garden is fully watered!

Coffee was great, thanks!!   Sure would like a sausage & gravy biscuit...hmmmm.     Took off today to get everything settled in and do errands later.  Will be a slower work week than normal, so I can have a couple days on the farm.   So much to do!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> We got 1/8th of an inch of rain yesterday!!!


 better than nothing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Alaskan said:


> at least she didn't ask at 2 am



I probably would’ve made them anyway.


----------



## Bruce

Of course you would. Wouldn't any of us in your position?


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Headed out to the garden. We got 1/8th of an inch of rain yesterday!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@greybeard @Baymule  Are ya'll expecting to get any of the rain that is predicted for this weekend and early next week?  "They" say we may get up to 6 inches down here south of H-town.


----------



## greybeard

We have in the forecast (and have had for 2 weeks) a 40% chance, but if you look closely at the map, you can see the yellow dot immediately North of where Houston and Galveston Bay are. I am located within that yellow dot.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are getting rains here in VA.  My area getting occasional (very) rains last 2 & next 3 days.   Moderate temps.   Grass will be butt deep to a tall giraffe!   Have gotten about 2" in 2 days and often heavy in air drizzly stuff.   Hard to accomplish some projects as everything is slick.

I have had a young fox around the farm for a couple weeks and he likes chicken!!  lost 3 before I got things battened down.  Been watching for it and double checking all.  Last night I go out to do a barn check -- some chickens roost in there, need to change that!! -- and as I walk into the barn, flashlight in hand, I  hear a hen sqwacking.  Scan with light to see why (I'm thinking snake?) and am facing a skunk!!  We were both startled.  We both backed up. 

Went  out, shut door & checked a spot I had seen digging -- yep, fresh again.  Small hole into barn at a spot that was block & crete but had allowed spot to run a bathroom drain out.   Back inside -- slow & careful --  there it was, in a corner, had eaten some eggs I had not yet picked up.  Back out.  Waited a few and it scampered out the hole it had entered.  Nice.  Filled access with solid cement block out & brick inside. 

Outside, I scan around with light to see if it has left area -- and there is the fox!!   Go in for gun.   Back out & it is there in field next door, I go toward and it heads back to woods. 

Guess I need to have a regular time outside.   Will pick up some larger live traps today and bait with some wet cat foods and old chicken necks.   Haven't had a fox around in about 4-5 years.   Just hope it is alone but, doubt as it is coming back often! May have kits in a den. DS has been seeing it most nights.

Otherwise -- I am having my coffee and getting ready for work. Probably half a day...need to pick up a couple things from Lowe's & TSC while out there.   Want to set up some hot wire at chicken areas later today.   Have several solar chargers, all charged and ready!   Will help until trapped or SSS.


----------



## Bruce

That is a pretty ugly map @greybeard 



Mini Horses said:


> We both backed up.


Hopefully it was backing up away from you rather than toward you


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Egg sandwiches and oatmeal for brunch! Plenty of coffee too!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Hopefully it was backing up away from you rather than toward you



   Yes!!   It was a juvenile, less than 1/2 size adult.  Still, they come "fully loaded".   It's probably the one I have seen evidence of being in my garden.   Those little funnel holes....


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Haven't had a fox around in about 4-5 years.


I've seen more fox here the last 6-7 months than I have in many years. 
Their mistake.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We have a fox that was getting braver and closer to the house that sits in the middle of 42 acres. Queenie has also grown up and is loose 90% of the time. Have seen her run the fox off (it was close to perimeter fence and she was a distance away when she spotted it.) I haven’t seen it since! I’m sure she will finish it given the opportunity. She was ready to when it went through the fence that evening and hightailed it!


----------



## RollingAcres

No fox here(knock on wood) that I've seen yet but doesn't mean they are not around.


----------



## Skiesblue

We have foxes around but the dogs block them. And the coops are near the house. I sometimes regret that when “the Three Tenors” get going at 4am.


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> I sometimes regret that when “the Three Tenors” get going at 4am


Your morning wake up call


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Our rooster wakes up when I leave for work at 5am. He starts crowing when I walk out of the house. I tell him good morning and leave! Lol


----------



## Jason Butcher




----------



## Skiesblue

I used to have varying schedules. Sometimes I’d go out and wake _them_ up. Take that you bxstards.


----------



## Alaskan

my oven just shorted out... or blew something. ...  can't find an obvious spot... 

guess that means I have to call a repairman.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> my oven just shorted out... of blew something. ...  can't find an obvious spot...
> 
> guess that means I have to call a repairman.


oh no


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you got the oven fixed Alaskan, I'm looking for biscuits in AM!


----------



## greybeard

It's morning now, and I'm gonna have some biscuits!


----------



## Baymule

2:04 AM? That’s middle of the night! 

We slept until 4:30! 

On 2nd cup of coffee, just had scrambled eggs. Picking up little grand daughters at 7:00, keeping them the next couple of days. Going blueberry picking this morning.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on and biscuits are ready. Y'all help yourselves.


----------



## promiseacres

yum!!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> 2:04 AM? That’s middle of the night!
> 
> We slept until 4:30!
> 
> On 2nd cup of coffee, just had scrambled eggs. Picking up little grand daughters at 7:00, keeping them the next couple of days. Going blueberry picking this morning.


Night ends at midnight.........

Was up because the water well tank sprung a leak..a torrent actually at one of the PVC fittings coming from the well. Gonna have to pull the 52 gallon tank off and build a proper base for it instead of that dinky plastic pad the well company installed 10 years ago. My fence project and everything else will have to wait, because we'll be out of water till I get the tank set so it doesn't stress the 1 1/4 lines going to it. Evidently been leaking a little for quite a while, the base settled about 1 1/2" on one side and the tank was leaning and the threaded adapter fitting coming out of the tank cracked.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 49332 Coffee is on and biscuits are ready. Y'all help yourselves.


those look good!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Night ends at midnight.........
> 
> Was up because the water well tank sprung a leak..a torrent actually at one of the PVC fittings coming from the well. Gonna have to pull the 52 gallon tank off and build a proper base for it instead of that dinky plastic pad the well company installed 10 years ago. My fence project and everything else will have to wait, because we'll be out of water till I get the tank set so it doesn't stress the 1 1/4 lines going to it. Evidently been leaking a little for quite a while, the base settled about 1 1/2" on one side and the tank was leaning and the threaded adapter fitting coming out of the tank cracked.


sounds like a bunch of work... hope it goes back together smoothly


----------



## RollingAcres

Looks like GB will be busy.


----------



## Alaskan

yep, I agree.
And having water sure is nice.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> those look good!


Thank you. However those were not made this morning . I do have some in the freezer (made extra dough the last time), so maybe I'll bake them for breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> And having water sure is nice.


It sure is! Don't think GB or his wife wants to take a bath in a nearby pond or creek if it's not fix today.


----------



## Alaskan

bathing?   No reason to do that but once a month at best.....  drinking is good though.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Bathing? No reason to do that but once a month at best


Once a month - maybe for Alaska weather. He works in 90 degrees weather, might be a little


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think those biscuits need some sausage gravy from the processed pig I picked up today!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I think those biscuits need some sausage gravy from the processed pig I picked up today!!


Agree!


----------



## Jason Butcher

Wehner Homestead said:


> I think those biscuits need some sausage gravy from the processed pig I picked up today!!


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Was up because the water well tank sprung a leak


Can you replace the PVC with PEX? Or does that not come in larger than "in the house" sizes?


----------



## greybeard

i know they make it up to 1 1/2".
pex is good hose.
It's the pex brass fittings I don't care for. 
galvanic corrosion.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good Morning All !!!

Sun is out.  Temps are good (right now ).   Off all morning & getting laundry done.  Coffee and Italian meatballs for breakfast.  (It's what was sitting there waiting -- heat & eat.)

Would love to stay home (again!) but, work scheduled.   May get some things done, small things, before I go.   I feel blessed. 

Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## RollingAcres

Italian meatballs for breakfast sounds like a good idea. I've had pizza for breakfast, ramen noodles for breakfast, rice for breakfast but not meatballs.


----------



## Baymule

Been blueberry picking with the grands. Nap time now!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Nap time now!


For you or the grands?


----------



## Mini Horses

RollingAcres said:


> Italian meatballs for breakfast sounds like a good idea. I've had pizza for breakfast, ramen noodles for breakfast, rice for breakfast but not meatballs.




   Me too -- big fan of leftovers for breakfast.  Already cooked. I love a bowl of collards & ham then....NOT a big egg eater & with 60 chickens, that's not a plus.     It's all good


----------



## Jason Butcher

Mini Horses said:


> Me too -- big fan of leftovers for breakfast. Already cooked. I love a bowl of collards & ham then....NOT a big egg eater & with 60 chickens, that's not a plus.  It's all good



Not an EGG fan!!!


----------



## greybeard

If you buy milk, want to know where it came from?
http://whereismymilkfrom.com/finding-my-code

(on a gallon plastic jug of cow's milk, the code is often near the neck, right beside the date)
Milk I have right now, came from Conroe Texas Bordens Dairy tho it's walmart brand. Code=14-1823


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very interesting link GB!


----------



## RollingAcres

That's an interesting link GB.
Good morning and coffee is on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Checked my goat....no code   

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Checked my goat....no code


----------



## Jason Butcher

I have a love, hate relationship to coffee


----------



## Jason Butcher

No, I have an extreme passion for coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

coffee never talks back to me  


but it keeps leaving my cup!


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> I think those biscuits need some sausage gravy from the processed pig I picked up today!!



Yummm!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

guess what.... I planned on going to bed early.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

May I join y'all for a cup o Joe? I make awesome blackberry jam.....


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> May I join y'all for a cup o Joe? I make awesome blackberry jam.....


Anyone that gets up at or stays up to 3:36am is welcome here. 

I was beginning to think there was some kind of rule here that said 'no posting after 11PM or before 5:30am"..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Anyone that gets up at or stays up to 3:36am is welcome here.
> 
> I was beginning to think there was some kind of rule here that said 'no posting after 11PM or before 5:30am"..


We had a crazy evening last night. Had to chase my doeling down and rescue her. She escaped in her attempt at getting to the kudzoo buffet just on the other side of their fence. That stuff is like crack to her. Our buck, he distracts from eating it. I think he has ADD in goat form. But Luna.....? Nope. She does her best to get as much as she can in a days time. Long story short, if I had gone to sleep last night I would not have been able to be my husband's alarm for work this morning. My days usually start at 5am. Sorry for rambling. I'm a bit loopy by now. Need. More. Coffee. Strong. Black. Oh heck add a bit of Goat milk. That's what we're here for right?


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you need some coffee. I just made a fresh pot.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Yeah, you need some coffee. I just made a fresh pot.


 And I have a tack and horse auction to go to today! Plus I HAVE to go buy a new latigo strap. The old one is dry rotted so I can't ride. Anyway we can just harvest the energy from my goats? They are always up for some fun..... Crazy buggers.....
<<<<<me right now


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mom zombie on the road! Beware!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey, quick question.... Any recommendations on saddle soap and oil? This is my first saddle I've owned and I want to make sure I take good care of it.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm coffeeing up to tackle adding some underground fence to a coop a young skunk has decided to invade searching for eggs.  THEN preparing some traps to try to catch said young skunk -- yes, I've come face to face on several occasions, guess at about +/- 4# size --  and I hope to relocate it a few miles away.  I am suspicious that it is living under another coop.   Been almost 2 weeks now that I see evidence almost daily, it's here. Time to go!

So many things to do and only 1 day...well, also until 11 tomorrow morn...then back to "job" work.     Another year of it!     Seems like 100 yrs right now.  

I think I will "draw straws" for anything else that is on the list to do.  Beyond long......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Sounds like fun. I have to set posts later for the new horse pasture......


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey, quick question.... Any recommendations on saddle soap and oil? This is my first saddle I've owned and I want to make sure I take good care of it.


my advice...

don't let the goats or the horses chew on it


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads!


That's today?
Oh lawd.
I gotta find somewhere to hide quick..the kids with all their linoleum lizards are more than I want to endure today.


----------



## Mini Horses

GB -- Maybe you will get no more than I often get on Mother's Day -- A text or phone call.   That's fine with me as it's all about what happens the other 364, not the one day.

Ahhh, lovely day out there today in my area.   Hope all you dads are enjoying your day.

Going for another cup -----


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy Father's Day to all you dads!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Alaskan said:


> my advice...
> 
> don't let the goats or the horses chew on it


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So far this am I have fed and watered my harem of critters. Scrubbed both my duck pools, repaired a hole in each, just waiting on the caulk to dry. Scrubbed and cleaned all the water buckets, waterers, and feed dishes.... Yelled at my kiddos for back talking. Splinted a duck with a broken toe. Set up a temporary pool for the duckies. Checked on my new momma bunny and her babes. Collected eggs...... What's next? Can I stop for a cup? Oh darn. I still need to weed in the garden had to get the ducks squared away first thing bc SURPRISE we inherited 10 ducks last night!


----------



## RollingAcres

Sounds like a busy busy morning already for you @MatthewsHomestead !
How did you inherit 10 ducks?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I needed a Pekin Drake so posted an ad. A lady got in touch with me so she came out and traded me. We talked all things farm for a while. At some point I had mentioned needing to get my only khaki Campbell some friends. Yesterday she got in touch. Had decided to go with just her Pekins. Asked if I was interested in her stock so of course I jumped on it. Traded her a crap ton of quail eggs and some of my Ameracauna and Orpington eggs for them. And she has more for me. So now while the Hubbs is getting our new horse pasture fenced, I will be creating three more duck runs so I can finally get everyone separated by breed. Yay! More work. Good thing I'm home everyday...... That's the long and short if it.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Just realized that I've been up and at it for 5 1/2 hrs.....


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> If you buy milk, want to know where it came from?
> http://whereismymilkfrom.com/finding-my-code
> 
> (on a gallon plastic jug of cow's milk, the code is often near the neck, right beside the date)
> Milk I have right now, came from Conroe Texas Bordens Dairy tho it's walmart brand. Code=14-1823


Interesting indeed. My Booth Brother's milk, which is supposed to be ALL Vermont from cow to carton says it was bottled at the HP Hood facility in Barre, VT. I wonder how Hood makes sure they don't mix "foreign" milk in with my Vermont cow milk. 

"All milk processed at the Booth Bros. plant in Barre is sourced from Vermont farms located in Washington, Lamoille and Orange counties.  Milk processed at our facility comes from farmers that pledge not to use artificial growth hormones."

Don't see any hints that they are in any way associated with the massive HP Hood company ($2 Billion in sales). Also found this:
"Jerry Booth, manager of the Barre plant, has been with Hood for 19 years, and he’s the only member of the well-known Booth Bros. family who still works in the company — HP Hood bought Booth Bros. in 1997." 

But the container carries the "Vermont Seal of Quality" meaning it has to be a Vermont product. And it seems that Organic Valley milk is now exclusively processed in the same HP Hood plant. "Buying local" sure can be confusing!! Yeah I'm helping the Vermont dairy farmers but a huge corporation is taking their cut.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I wonder how Hood makes sure they don't mix "foreign" milk in with my Vermont cow milk.


"Foreign" as in from your neighbor New York? 

We get Stewart's milk. According to Stewart's they get their milk from 30-40 dairy farms in the Capital region NY.


----------



## Bruce

NY, NH, MA or anywhere that isn't VT is foreign as far as "local food" goes. Well except for seafood. Have to make allowances for the fact that we do not border an ocean. Though, to be fair, something grown up near Rouse's Point would be more local to me than something grown in a lot of Vermont. It is about 30 miles to Rouses point. 170 miles to Brattleboro (extreme SE corner of the state).


----------



## greybeard

Actually, HP Hood is a Massachusetts company operating out of Lynnfield Mass, but it is just a subsidiary and namesake of a bigger company called Catamount Dairy  Domestic LP, out of Boston and Chelsea Mass. The reason most people think Hood is a NY company is because of Hood's acquisition of the Batavia NY plant.
Catamount is the $$$ behind Hood and all it's subsidiaries.
Who is the CEO of Hood? John A Kaneb.
Who is the president of Catamount? John A. Kaneb
CFO of Catamount? Brother Gary Kaneb.

AND, you'll be quite happy to know as well, that Catamount has another iron the fire. (several actually) That entity so many love to hate.."Big Oil".
Until recently, another subsidiary of Catamount, Cumberland Farms owned Gulf Oil and still owns hundreds of stations and convenient stores in the NE US as well as the SE.
Cumberland Farms by the way, has absolutely no agriculture (in the dirt) assets. The "Farm" part is just a name.

"_Cumberland Farms withdrew from agriculture in 1986, selling 5,000 acres of Cape Cod land, along with a cranberry processing plant and freezer facilities, for $30 million. At about the same time it closed down its 400 acre dairy farm in Bridgewater, Massachusetts, pocketing $2.7 million from the federal government to slaughter the herd under a program designed to cut the nation's chronic oversupply of milk. The company next proposed to establish a $150 million waste-to-energy incinerator on 400 acres of its Bridgewater farm. The site, however, was found to contain hazardous waste substances in water and soil samples._

Catamount is still in oil, tho they did dissolve their Gulf Oil thing. Another of their subs, Catamount Resources is involved in the shale natural gas plays in Pennsylvania and the crude oil production in the Dakota badlands.
Yes, your "Vermont" milk is mixed with other milk and then shipped back to Vermont and for one simple reason. There isn't enough dairy processing infrastructure left in Vermont to provide all of Vermont's needs. You can partly blame Suiza Dairy/Dean Foods for that...but that's a chapter for another day.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Actually, HP Hood is a Massachusetts company operating out of Lynnfield Mass, but it is just a subsidiary and namesake of a bigger company called Catamount Dairy  Domestic LP, out of Boston and Chelsea Mass. The reason most people think Hood is a NY company is because of Hood's acquisition of the Batavia NY plant.
> Catamount is the $$$ behind Hood and all it's subsidiaries.
> Who is the CEO of Hood? John A Kaneb.
> Who is the president of Catamount? John A. Kaneb
> CFO of Catamount? Brother Gary Kaneb.
> 
> AND, you'll be quite happy to know as well, that Catamount has another iron the fire. (several actually) That entity so many love to hate.."Big Oil".
> Until recently, another subsidiary of Catamount, Cumberland Farms owned Gulf Oil and still owns hundreds of stations and convenient stores in the NE US as well as the SE.
> Cumberland Farms by the way, has absolutely no agriculture (in the dirt) assets. The "Farm" part is just a name.
> 
> "_Cumberland Farms withdrew from agriculture in 1986, selling 5,000 acres of Cape Cod land, along with a cranberry processing plant and freezer facilities, for $30 million. At about the same time it closed down its 400 acre dairy farm in Bridgewater, Massachusetts, pocketing $2.7 million from the federal government to slaughter the herd under a program designed to cut the nation's chronic oversupply of milk. The company next proposed to establish a $150 million waste-to-energy incinerator on 400 acres of its Bridgewater farm. The site, however, was found to contain hazardous waste substances in water and soil samples._
> 
> Catamount is still in oil, tho they did dissolve their Gulf Oil thing. Another of their subs, Catamount Resources is involved in the shale natural gas plays in Pennsylvania and the crude oil production in the Dakota badlands.
> Yes, your "Vermont" milk is mixed with other milk and then shipped back to Vermont and for one simple reason. There isn't enough dairy processing infrastructure left in Vermont to provide all of Vermont's needs. You can partly blame Suiza Dairy/Dean Foods for that...but that's a chapter for another day.....


And this is why I got milk goats people. I raise them. I kid them. I milk them. I process. Can't get any more local than your own backyard. 

Goodmorning. Got the strong stuff brewing this fine morning....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Thanks for coffee @MatthewsHomestead but no coffee for me today. Not feeling so good and my throat hurts but life must go on.



Bruce said:


> Though, to be fair, something grown up near Rouse's Point would be more local to me than something grown in a lot of Vermont. It is about 30 miles to Rouses point. 170 miles to Brattleboro (extreme SE corner of the state).


We rented a cabin up near Point Au Roche a few years ago. Lake Champlain is beautiful.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I made blueberry cobbler!


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> thing I'm home everyday...... That's the long and short if it.



I WANT to be.   Old as dirt and working on being full time farm.  Not that I will become rich farm person BUT, just pay for the daily grind...animal feeds, etc.   one more year.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> And this is why I got milk goats people. I raise them. I kid them. I milk them. I process. Can't get any more local than your own backyard



YEP!!! How fresh can it get when we carry it inside still warm from the girls?   I laugh at those who won't even taste it because they "think" it must be bad taste because hey, it's a goat!   It's pure A2 milk, clean, yummy & so good for you! 




Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I made blueberry cobbler!



Oh, my -- I could sure handle that cobbler!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> I WANT to be.   Old as dirt and working on being full time farm.  Not that I will become rich farm person BUT, just pay for the daily grind...animal feeds, etc.   one more year.
> 
> 
> 
> YEP!!! How fresh can it get when we carry it inside still warm from the girls?   I laugh at those who won't even taste it because they "think" it must be bad taste because hey, it's a goat!   It's pure A2 milk, clean, yummy & so good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my -- I could sure handle that cobbler!!



I am unofficially retired at age 30. My husband still works but I stay home with the kiddos and the critters. I guess you could say I'm the boss lady around here. It's nice to set my own pace and not have to deal with the daily grind.


----------



## promiseacres

Cobbler!!! Thanks @Baymule
Retired? Not with the kids at home... as a sahm a true break isn' often for me. But am blessed.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Right! That is the truth! Three of them at that. All boys aged 4, 6, & 10.


----------



## promiseacres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Right! That is the truth! Three of them at that. All boys aged 4, 6, & 10.


We have a boy and 2 girls. 3,6, 9 . We have fun.  4h, basrball, softball, homeschool. Bunnies, horses. Camping. Love sharing my love of critters and nature with them.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> but it is just a subsidiary and namesake of a bigger company called Catamount Dairy Domestic LP, out of Boston and Chelsea Mass.
> .....


Well ain't THAT just dandy! We have a lot of Cumberland Farms/Gulf stations up here. I figured CF was owned by Gulf, not the other way around. Live and learn.

Wish I could think about dairy goats but I wouldn't have a lot of use for the ~50% male offspring getting the does back in milk each year. And DD1 would not accept selling them as food. Just how many cute little bucklings or wethers can one foist off on people! Of course I have so much to do, I don't really have time to get set up for goats anyway.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Well ain't THAT just dandy! We have a lot of Cumberland Farms/Gulf stations up here. I figured CF was owned by Gulf, not the other way around. Live and learn.
> 
> Wish I could think about dairy goats but I wouldn't have a lot of use for the ~50% male offspring getting the does back in milk each year. And DD1 would not accept selling them as food. Just how many cute little bucklings or wethers can one foist off on people! Of course I have so much to do, I don't really have time to get set up for goats anyway.



You could always get a Jersey heifer.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Or sell your bucks to kids for 4H


----------



## Baymule

Being a stay at home Mom or Dad is the most important job one can have. Your kids are little ONE time, you get ONE chance, then they are grown and gone. Enjoy this time with your family.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes! That's exactly what I'm doing! And trying to teach them the basics of life, mostly unplugged, with responsibilities according to their age here on the mini farm. Crossing my fingers we raise them right!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I figured CF was owned by Gulf, not the other way around. Live and learn



Note I said CF owned Gulf Oil "until recently"..
They no longer do but do still own a big part of Gulf, or more accurately, GOLP which stands for Gulf Oil Limited Partnership. They are out of Mass too. You have to realize, that by the time CF got Gulf, the whole T. Boone Pickens thing had passed and Chevron and Gulf had already merged (with Chevron being the majority owner) but by that time (as a result of the hostile takeover attempt by Pickens) Gulf had already divested itself of a lot of it's worldwide holdings. It was Chevron that actually sold the Gulf NE US operations to CF.  BP also got in on part of that deal and it is how BP got so many stations in the Northeast as well.
Gulf is/was one of those corps, that the name brand, and it's individual parts is/was worth more $$ than the whole enchilada is/was. 

It's 'complicated'. Gulf is still an active company, but it is not the same size or kind of company it was pre-1985. The brand, is worth a HUGE amt of $$ tho. In the 1990s, CF, BP, and Chevron were all making and selling products under the Gulf name in the NE, but none of them would accept each other's credit cards. If you had a Chevron gasoline credit card, and went to a Gulf station owned by CF, you couldn't use your Gulf or Chevron Credit card..you had to use a CF gas credit card. (I saw the same thing happen with Exxon and Mobil stations after their merger)


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Was inspired by @Baymule & made blueberry crisp for dessert last night.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you. It’s hard to beat fresh blueberries. We usually pick a lot and I freeze them . I woke up at 1:30 and went back to sleep sometime after 5. Bleh. Coffee is good and your blueberry buckle is better!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I've got honey butter biscuits and homemade strawberry preserve or homemade blackberry preserve! Can stick more coffee on or a tall glass of sweet iced tea! Been a crazy morning and now I'm about to spritz ACV on my new horses hooves. She has a mild case of thrush. Probably from all this rain we've had and no one has given her hooves much attention until I started cleaning them.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> got a call last night.. have jury duty June 12..


For some reason jury duty came to mind and I remembered you were called. How did it go for ya?


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> For some reason jury duty came to mind and I remembered you were called. How did it go for ya?


Was cancelled the night before!! which was great as I only had a sitter lined up for that day. so we went bike riding with my friend who was going to watch the kids.


----------



## Bruce

Um, who watched the kids while you were biking instead of jurying?


----------



## promiseacres

they went with..


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Was cancelled the night before!! which was great as I only had a sitter lined up for that day. so we went bike riding with my friend who was going to watch the kids.


Well that was nice!



Bruce said:


> Um, who watched the kids while you were biking instead of jurying?



Since she already had a sitter arranged for that day, she should have taken that day as a spa day/"me" day.


----------



## promiseacres

Since she already had a sitter arranged for that day, she should have taken that day as a spa day/"me" day. [/QUOTE]

I did let my friend watch the older two while my 3 yr old and I went shopping and to lunch. Sometimes it's nice to just have 1 again... LOL but for the most part I'm ok with my tagalongs. Anyways too cheap to go to a "spa"  would much rather be active in the outdoors.


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm sure your 3 yr old enjoyed his/her alone time with mommy. 
I only have 1, he's 7 and he tags along to almost everything, which I'm ok with.
Yea, I'm too cheap to go to a spa as well, or manicure or pedicure...can't see spending money on something I can do myself.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We have toast with wild plum jelly.


----------



## RollingAcres

Yummy! Thank you.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on and I made blueberry muffins. Time for some breakfast, y'all help yourselves.


----------



## promiseacres

looks great!


----------



## Mini Horses

It's waaaaay past breakfast but, I could sure eat a muffin.  I did have a cup coffee after I got home from work...no muffin 

Tuna salad -- NO bread, wanted sandwich   Ate salad and handful of grape tomatoes, some mozzarella cheese.  It was "there", healthy & satisfying.  Missing dessert 

Eggs.....was overloaded, now with the heat indexes in 100-104, lots of rain, they are slowing laying.   And when they do, smaller eggs.  OK girls, I'm stressed too BUT --  WE MUST WORK THROUGH.   Anyone else with this issue?   Yeah, 3 dozen a day to 1.5-2 not good.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Tuna salad -- NO bread, wanted sandwich


Nothing like craving/wanting something and don't have the ingredients to make it.

Good morning everyone. Coffee is on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Couple cups down.   Opened coops, checked all nose counts, will go to work for couple hours and then back home about lunch.  Have things to do after grass dries off.   Expecting cooler day and overcast, so want to work outside for rest of the day.  HOPE  I get to work in garden.  Sure needs it!


----------



## RollingAcres

We might get some showers Wednesday evening and scattered t-storms on Thursday. After that it's going to be hot and humid for the weekend. I.DO.NOT.LIKE.IT


----------



## Baymule

Hot here too. I put the water sprinkler on the purple hull peas yesterday evening from 6-10. I set out 6 zucchini and 15 cucumber plants yesterday morning and watered them in real good. On my first cup of coffee. Gotta go to Tyler today.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh mylanta, anyone still have coffee on? I need some Java. It's been crazy busy the past couple of days. Cut and cleared a persimmon tree Saturday night. We got 4 more ducks. Moved a tree log pile, fenced the garden off (it's inside the pasture we've been putting up). .....I'm ready to crash already today.


----------



## RollingAcres

Could brew a pot. I'm sure someone else would need it too to get through the afternoon.
What kind of ducks did you get? I really want ducks.


----------



## RollingAcres

Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Mini Horses

OK -  That bit of injury info sure can make coffee spew!   

It's sad but true.   I can tell you this, the ground gets much harder when older than younger.   Guess it just compacts during those years we wait to hit it again. 

I actually turned off my alarm and fell back asleep for almost 2 hrs!  unusual but feels good.   Now I am doing my coffee, will go to work and do errands while out.   Expect to be done by 2 & have several hrs of daylight to work at home.  

You all have a blessed and happy day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Could brew a pot. I'm sure someone else would need it too to get through the afternoon.
> What kind of ducks did you get? I really want ducks.


Oh mylanta I was so sick yesterday. I think it was my allergies...
Aside from my Pekins, we ended up with a few more Rouen, Khaki Campbell, some Black, Brown and Blue? Swedish. Started with 10 now we have a total of 24 plus what's in the bator. The bator goes on lockdown tomorrow night.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Tried to upload a couple pics of the new ducks but my phone is not cooperating


----------



## RollingAcres

Hope you are feeling better today @MatthewsHomestead .
Don't want to assume, but are your ducks for both meat and eggs? I'm looking into duck breeds and trying to read more about them. So far Cayuga and Welsh Harlequin are catching my eyes.  I can't get too many as they will be in the same coop & run as my 2 hens, so don't want to crowd them.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I want some of both those breeds too! Just have to wait until all our other projects are done to create space for them and some calls. Just be careful that you have all hens only. Drakes will try to breed your chicken hens and could hurt them badly. I raise for breeding, eggs, and meat. Too many drakes means supper!


----------



## RollingAcres

No drakes for me, I don't want to breed them, not even sure if I want them for meat yet. Just want eggs for now but if I get some drakes from the duckling then they will become supper. Roasted duck, yum! 
I want breeds that are not loud, Cayuga is one of them.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

My Pekins are super loud. Thankfully all my neighbors across the road find my animals entertaining and not annoying! The Black Swedish seem fairly quiet..... That could be another option for you.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

The eggs are amazing to bake with. Talk about fluffy and moist cakes and breads!


----------



## Skiesblue

I was going to recommend Muscovy ducks but just read it’s illegal to own or sell them. Whhaaaaat?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That's crazy. I know lots of people that have them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Skiesblue said:


> Muscovy ducks but just read it’s illegal to own or sell them. Whhaaaaat?



They are for sale all over here.....where are you located?   Apparently they are used for meat.  ??


----------



## Baymule

It was tried to make Muscovies illegal, but that failed. It was something to do with a migrating duck scenario. I have some and they are nice homestead ducks. They hiss instead of quack and are quiet.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I.DO.NOT.LIKE.IT


Me either. Mr. NOAA says we will be 3-4°F lower than you. Not comfy.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Started with 10 now we have a total of 24 plus what's in the bator.


Duck math!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Me either. Mr. NOAA says we will be 3-4°F lower than you. Not comfy.
> 
> 
> Duck math!


It started as chicken math, then rabbit on to duck and now I just call it farm math. We have chickens, rabbits, goats, quail, ducks, pigs, cats, a dog, pheasants and a horse. And now I have to go start a thread about my sow bc she has something weird coming out of her vag


----------



## goatgurl

not sure why muscovies would be illegal.  I know that they are wild in florida maybe has something to do with invasive species??  I know I have a bunch of them so no one call the law on me please.  If I were to get a breed just for eggs i'd probably go with welsh harlequin.  they are one of the best for eggs but the muscovies are good for meat and eggs.  who would have thought that ducks could actually have personalities. and @Bruce duck math is real, I started with 6 ducks and now with all of the babies running around I can't even count them all.  and my teachers said I wasn't good at math.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Welsh Harlequin are also very pretty! You are excellent at math! Keep adding! Haha. I'm such an enabler.....


----------



## goatgurl

oh yes you are @MatthewsHomestead.  ha, between goats, sheep, chickens, ducks, rabbits and dogs I don't need an enabler, thank you very much.  I get in enough trouble all by my self, lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh mylanta! Don't we all!?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

What kind of Rabbits do you raise? Mine are Californian and New Zealand crosses


----------



## goatgurl

they are a dukes mixture, meat mutts.  some NZ, Californians, American chinchillas with a little palamino mixed in.  grow nicely and are easy keepers.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee @promiseacres .



Bruce said:


> Duck math!





MatthewsHomestead said:


> It started as chicken math, then rabbit on to duck and now I just call it farm math.





goatgurl said:


> duck math is real, I started with 6 ducks and now with all of the babies running around I can't even count them all. and my teachers said I wasn't good at math



Y'all obviously didn't pay attention in math class and never learn about "the bird and the bees"!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Welsh Harlequin are also very pretty



Yes and Muscovies are not (I'm so sorry muscovies owners!).


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Yes and Muscovies are not (I'm so sorry muscovies owners!).


Don't tell my friends that have them but I have to agree with you! Van I hide under that chair too!


Bout to rustle up some chicken baskets to go with that coffee! Thanks for the cup!


----------



## RollingAcres

Hahaha


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I actually slept hard last night, only woke up one time. I have been up for an hour, it felt good to not have to get up and go. Yesterday our 10 year old neighbor boy came to work with us, his mom drops him off on her way to work. He likes to hang out with us, he piles into whatever we are doing and we pay him for it. He is coming over again tomorrow. Yesterday we weeded around the fruit trees and other areas as well. Then we cleaned out the sheep lot and spread around the trees. After that we called it a day and had lunch. Then I took him home. 

He is currently going to be a bull rider. He will start out on calves, but needs his safety equipment first. He is saving up for the vest and helmet, his uncle will loan him a bull rope. We will have to be certain we don't miss his first ride!


----------



## Bruce

Child Labor 



goatgurl said:


> I started with 6 ducks and now with all of the babies running around I can't even count them all. and my teachers said I wasn't good at math.


If you can't count them, your teacher was right 

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
STAND STILL!!!!
1, 2, 3, 4,
STAND STILL!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Child Labor



More like adopted grandparents......


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I actually slept hard last night, only woke up one time. I have been up for an hour, it felt good to not have to get up and go. Yesterday our 10 year old neighbor boy came to work with us, his mom drops him off on her way to work. He likes to hang out with us, he piles into whatever we are doing and we pay him for it. He is coming over again tomorrow. Yesterday we weeded around the fruit trees and other areas as well. Then we cleaned out the sheep lot and spread around the trees. After that we called it a day and had lunch. Then I took him home.
> 
> He is currently going to be a bull rider. He will start out on calves, but needs his safety equipment first. He is saving up for the vest and helmet, his uncle will loan him a bull rope. We will have to be certain we don't miss his first ride!



That's great that he's willing to work and learn and of course getting paid is a bonus! Not many kids nowadays want to work at all.
Future PBR in the making! Please post pics(with his parent's permission) of his first ride when you go.
We took our son a PBR show last year and he had a blasts and has been asking when he can go again!


----------



## Baymule

He is too old to go to day care, he has 2 older siblings, but they are in and out. So we try to have him over to "work" a couple days a week. He asks his Dad if he can come over and work for us. It helps break up the boredom of being home for him, his parents are glad that he is not at home by himself and we enjoy him being here. 

I remember going home from school with a key around my neck from 3rd grade upward. Both my parents worked and sometimes it is a tough situation. I remember being bored to death and would have loved to have had "adopted" grand parents around.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> More like adopted grandparents......


I don't remember my grandparents paying me to work 

Joshing aside, I think he's a lucky kid. And you could be training up some great help for when you are older and need a strong body to do some work at the farm.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Joshing aside, I think he's a lucky kid. And you could be training up some great help for when you are older and need a strong body to do some work at the farm.


X2


----------



## WVduckchick

Where's the coffee??  I need more.


----------



## promiseacres

it's gone...
can turn on the keurig...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Child Labor
> 
> 
> If you can't count them, your teacher was right
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
> STAND STILL!!!!
> 1, 2, 3, 4,
> STAND STILL!!!!


This was me attempting to count how many I had of each breed of my 24 ducks so I could divide them out properly! 
Everytime I thought I was close my husband would start on another section of the new fence and get them stirred up again! So much easier to count at night when they are all just laying around being sleepy heads!

Vet came out this am. My 12 year old mare is actually 18. But in great health although the vet does want her to gain around 100lbs. She said I've done a great job with her hoof care! Yay!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh, I've got a fresh pot of Joe over here!


----------



## Skiesblue

Mini Horses said:


> They are for sale all over here.....where are you located?   Apparently they are used for meat.  ??


Texas. If I understand correctly they fall under federal protection as there are wild populations of them.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Skiesblue said:


> Texas. If I understand correctly they fall under federal protection as there are wild populations of them.


Oh mylanta that's interesting to know.


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> My 12 year old mare is actually 18.


Um, what sort of math did you use to figure that out?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Um, what sort of math did you use to figure that out?


Lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Was told she was 12 when we bought her. Vet exam today showed that she is more 18. Totally cool though as im 12ish years out of the saddle and the only one of us that know horses. She is a great addition for us no matter her age, hasn't been ridden the heck out of, in great health with lots of life and trail years left in her. Thankfully it wasn't my math that was off this go around! Hahaha


----------



## Baymule

Skiesblue said:


> Texas. If I understand correctly they fall under federal protection as there are wild populations of them.


I am in Texas too. I have muscovies. There was a lot of noise about muscovies being a migrating duck, but that didn't pass, thank goodness.


----------



## Skiesblue

My bad. I didn’t pursue the subject. Are they good to keep?


----------



## MissNutmeg

I'm here I'm home *breathes in deeply* coffee is that really coffee?! Must have coffee....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is brewed. Oatmeal raisin cookies for those who need to get out the door. It's fair week for us....so let's getter done.


----------



## Mini Horses

I sat on my front porch With my first cup at 5:45...watched the sky changing colors, some chickens wandering and thought "next year this is what I want to be able to do every day".  Just take it in.    It was nice to see I had been able to mow down the tall tops from a small pasture in the front -- there's about 10" of grass for the mares to graze....once I inspect and make any repairs to the hot wire around it.  This is an "occasional" pasture that used to be mowed for a huge yard, until the light came on one day.  Now I graze it a week or two, then cut, grow and repeat.    Working today & tomorrow but, then off for 4 days -- in a row!!  wooohooo    Fence gets checked then, charger is solar and fully charged.  A knock you on your butt one.

 Next week I will be removing the 4 buck kids from the does...they will join my older Nubian buck and the 6 month old breeder kid I bought.  The older buck is a  friendly guy and can nurture for next couple months.  In Sept the 4 bucklings will be sold.    Rosh Hashanah will bring good $$ for these.   Winter hay pay.   And with the separation comes more milking time.  Three of the four does will still have a doeling to assist but, soon they will be weaned, also.  For now it will be , off all night, I get morning milk, etc.  I need to get myself & the does back into the swing of things! Cheeses & cream need to be made. Milk frozen for winter -- will keep the best two girls milking into Fall, probably.

A day in the garden will be needed.   A day in the house & barn will be needed.  This morning on the porch has been nice but "mini vacay" is sure being used up fast.     Ahhh, such is life.  It actually sounds pretty good to just have the time to do what I need to do.   

In a few hours I will be giving out samples of  ice cream at a local WalMart  -- yeah, it will be a busy day!!  

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday...…


----------



## Baymule

Skiesblue said:


> My bad. I didn’t pursue the subject. Are they good to keep?


Yes they are. They brood their own young, raise their babies and make a good farm duck.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee! And cookies! Thanks! I slept in, gotta get moving, we have company coming today. I’m gonna bake chicken leg quarters (that we raised) home style potatoes, corn and squash fritters and garlic French bread.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

We are back into the heat after a week of very nice rain.  I am going to try to get a few things done before the worst of the heat today.  

Muscovies are migratory, just too many gone feral to determine who is who any more.  Domesticated for thousands of years in central and south America.  Loved mine!  Males grow off fast and ready to butcher in no time.  We just used breast, more like pork to my way of thinking than chicken or duck.  At a couple weeks old I could reliably determine the bigger males from the smaller females.  Very, very smart and personable, too.  At least the females are.  Mine knew which was bedroom window and would wake me up at dawn so I would go out and feed them.  In personality more like a goose, than a duck.  Pretty good egg layers IF you can find nests to prevent them from going broody.  Not as good as a Khaki Campbell for eggs, but pretty good.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the coffee and cookies @promiseacres .
Had some errands to run this morning,  just got home. It's 82 degrees right now so I'm going to head out to pick some raspberries.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Running out the door to help a neighbor get 5 sheets of plywood up on the roof of his porch. He is buying plywood a little at a time, as finances allow.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Already drank mine but there is plenty. Got to get the animals fed and cared for, going to pick up the grand daughters. Son in law has to write a 10 page paper that is due today, so we are keeping the kids so he can have the needed peace and quiet to concentrate. LOL He is working on his Masters degree to become a school principal.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all. Drinking my first cup, probably will need a second today.
Thanks for coffee Bay. Enjoy your days with the grands. You, er I mean the grandkids, will need a nap later.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had coffee early.....now @ 4:00 it's 97, in the shade on my back porch!!  All the animals are standing in the shade of trees, sheds, whatever!   I dumped and refilled all the troughs with nice cool well water...am now INSIDE having a cool drink.  Sweat wet, stink, got feed & watering finished.  It is horrid out there!!  I feel badly for all of the animals.  The goats & horses are tolerating, chickens panting and almost stopped laying -- what I get is small and seldom.  Can't blame them!  Have a week of this and then, MAYBE some rain Thursday.    Nice 4 days off  .   Won't get a lot done with this. 

This heat stroke....uhhh, weather....is all over the SE.  We are all suffering.  But I am going to whine....


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh Winter how I miss you! lol


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> This heat stroke....uhhh, weather....is all over the SE. We are all suffering.


Not to mention the NORTH EAST!!



Mini Horses said:


> I feel badly for all of the animals.


Me too, I closed up the barn about 8 PM, most of the poor hens were standing on the roosts with their wings cocked up.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Goodmorning! Got a pot going and some fresh made blackberry jam with honey butter biscuits and bacon... Who's joining me?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Today should be a mostly simple day. I have a deer to cape and get started and aside from the regular rounds all I have extra to do is get my chicks set up in their next step brooder and come up with a shade plan for my chicken and turkey duo and the ducks.... 

And I could start building the new rabbit houses.... But I don't want to. It's been a crazy few days, sticking to the rearranging and the deer today. Easy stuff only. Buahahaha.......

Garden gave me an entire 5gallon bucket full of banana peppers alone yesterday!!!i need to take a pick of the one humongous zucchini I picked. And tons of squash! I have a green thumb after all! 
(Sorry, after days of being MIA I'm a bit wound this am)....(or maybe it's the coffee....?)


----------



## Mini Horses

I will join ya -- I'd like double bacon on my biscuit, please. 
Been on coffee for a while.

I'm heading out for tractor diesel in a few.   Lots of lifting and pulling today.   So much I want to do but with the heat -- who knows.   It sure takes it out of you fast.   You go out pumped to work and quickly are a drooping flower.

With you on the shade.   All my various animals, fields, pens, have shade but they've hinted that fans & a/c would be a positive!   It is stifling out there.   News showed a totally RED US map.   Out West some 112 temps and East Coast mostly pushing 100 -- then there's the heat index!.  Unreal.

Gotta get a move on while it's still in the 80's.  


EVERYONE drink water!!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> (Sorry, after days of being MIA I'm a bit wound this am)....(or maybe it's the coffee....?)


Um perhaps you need decaf? 



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Garden gave me an entire 5gallon bucket full of banana peppers alone yesterday!


What are you going to do with these? Are you going to canned/pickled them?


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> I will join ya -- I'd like double bacon on my biscuit, please.
> Been on coffee for a while.
> 
> I'm heading out for tractor diesel in a few.   Lots of lifting and pulling today.   So much I want to do but with the heat -- who knows.   It sure takes it out of you fast.   You go out pumped to work and quickly are a drooping flower.
> 
> With you on the shade.   All my various animals, fields, pens, have shade but they've hinted that fans & a/c would be a positive!   It is stifling out there.   News showed a totally RED US map.   Out West some 112 temps and East Coast mostly pushing 100 -- then there's the heat index!.  Unreal.
> 
> Gotta get a move on while it's still in the 80's.
> 
> 
> EVERYONE drink water!!!!!


Stay cool and rest often!


----------



## Soon2Be

Did someone say coffee? I like coffee. 
I have had a cup already this morning. I will have another cup or two throughout the day. I like strong rich coffee. No, weak brown water please.


----------



## Baymule

I slept until 7 this morning. Thanks for the coffee, I sure need it.Yesterday with the grands was fun. The 11 year old headed to the kitchen to make a double batch of French macaroons. I would offer y'all some, but we ate them all. LOL Then we made pizza dough and invited our DD and DSIL for supper. We went to a bakery yesterday morning for a treat, the 20 month old pooped her diaper and fell asleep 5 minutes from home on the way back. She slept through me changing and cleaning her up, but her eyes flew open when I laid her down and she was wired the rest of the day, LOL 

It was too hot to take them outside to play so we did Disney channel all day, played, baked and played some more. For pizza, we divided the dough into 4 parts and built pizzas. We made plain cheese, pepperoni and cheese, fresh tomato slices, cheese pepperoni and feta cheese, and chicken alfredo with spinach, cheese and feta. They left at 8:00. 

I'm sitting here looking at pieces of dry spaghetti on the floor, dirt, toys that crept under the sofa, and little girls rubber boots. Guess I need to get dressed and get moving.


----------



## greybeard

Skiesblue said:


> I was going to recommend Muscovy ducks but just read it’s illegal to own or sell them. Whhaaaaat?


No, it is not illegal to own or sell Muscovy ducks. That is an often repeated misconception on many of the hobby farm boards. The regulations apply ONLY to the taking, sale, possession, or moving of WILD Muscovy ducks from their natural habitats. It does not affect domestic possession or production.
Muscovies are now "protected" but US Fish and Wildlife never intended to prevent  their domestic raising or owning.  What you CAN'T do, is release domestically raised Muscovy ducks to the wild.

_5. Do I need a migratory bird permit to raise and sell muscovy ducks? 

"No. You do not need a waterfowl sale and disposal permit or other Federal permit to raise and sell muscovy ducks. Muscovy ducks are now protected under the MBTA due to natural range expansion from Mexico into the United States. Although we amended the regulations at 50 CFR 21.14 and 21.25 to restrict possession and sale of muscovy ducks, we intend to revise those regulations. Therefore, we are not issuing permits or restricting sale, purchase, or possession of muscovy ducks at this time. Release of muscovy ducks to the wild outside their natural range is prohibited. More information is available at http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds  "_
Scroll down to #5:
https://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-9.pdf

Read the last paragraph:
https://www.fws.gov/pacific/migratorybirds/permits/wsad.html

And:
_
*§21.54   Control order for muscovy ducks in the United States.*
(a) Control of muscovy ducks. Anywhere in the contiguous United States except in Hidalgo, Starr, and Zapata Counties in Texas, and in Alaska, Hawaii, and U.S. territories and possessions, landowners and Federal, State, Tribal, and local wildlife management agencies, and their tenants, employees, or agents may, without a Federal permit, remove or destroy muscovy ducks (Cairina moschata) (including hybrids of muscovy ducks), or their nests, or eggs at any time when found. Any authorized person may temporarily possess, transport, and dispose of muscovy ducks taken under this order.

(b) Muscovy ducks in Hidalgo, Starr, and Zapata Counties in Texas. In these counties, take of muscovy ducks, their nests, and their eggs may be allowed if we issue a depredation permit for the activity.

(c) Disposal of muscovy ducks. You may donate muscovy ducks taken under this order to public museums or public institutions for scientific or educational purposes, or you may dispose of them by burying or incinerating them. You may not retain for personal use or consumption, offer for sale, or sell a muscovy duck removed under authority of this section, nor may you release it in any other location.

(d) Other provisions. (1) You must comply with any State, territorial, or Tribal laws or regulations governing the removal or destruction of muscovy ducks or their nests or eggs.

(2) You may not remove or destroy muscovy ducks or their nests or eggs if doing so will adversely affect other migratory birds or species designated as endangered or threatened under the authority of the Endangered Species Act. If you use a firearm to kill muscovy ducks under the provisions of this section, you must use nontoxic shot or nontoxic bullets to do so.

(3) If you operate under this order, you must immediately report the take of any species protected under the Endangered Species Act, or any other bird species protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, to the Fish and Wildlife Service Ecological Services Office for the State or location in which the take occurred.

(4) We reserve the right to suspend or revoke the authority of any agency or individual to undertake muscovy duck control if we find that the agency or individual has undertaken actions that may harm Federally listed threatened or endangered species or are contrary to the provisions of this part._

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-i...59ce4a9be80&node=50:9.0.1.1.4.4.1.14&rgn=div8


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> I will join ya -- I'd like double bacon on my biscuit, please.
> Been on coffee for a while.
> 
> I'm heading out for tractor diesel in a few.   Lots of lifting and pulling today.   So much I want to do but with the heat -- who knows.   It sure takes it out of you fast.   You go out pumped to work and quickly are a drooping flower.
> 
> With you on the shade.   All my various animals, fields, pens, have shade but they've hinted that fans & a/c would be a positive!   It is stifling out there.   News showed a totally RED US map.   Out West some 112 temps and East Coast mostly pushing 100 -- then there's the heat index!.  Unreal.
> 
> Gotta get a move on while it's still in the 80's.
> 
> 
> EVERYONE drink water!!!!!


Double bacon is a necessity!



Soon2Be said:


> @MatthewsHomestead just don't put up a tarp for shade for those ducks. They will think it is something evil in the works.
> Sorry for the loss of the chicks. That's too bad.


Meant to quote this on our thread, but i was thinking of something similar to the porch around the main duck house.....?



RollingAcres said:


> Um perhaps you need decaf?
> 
> 
> What are you going to do with these? Are you going to canned/pickled them?


Yes!!!! I'm going to can them so I have yummy peppers for sandwiches!

No decaf for me! That stuff is for the birds!


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Double bacon is a necessity!
> 
> 
> Meant to quote this on our thread, but i was thinking of something similar to the porch around the main duck house.....?
> !


I don't know if you missed it, but I put a tarp up for extra shade and the ducks would not venture anywhere near it. I had it strapped pretty good too so that it didn't flap in the wind. They avoided it as well as food and water. Ugh. I took it down, they are back to their content life.


----------



## Soon2Be

RollingAcres said:


> Yes and Muscovies are not (I'm so sorry muscovies owners!).





MatthewsHomestead said:


> Don't tell my friends that have them but I have to agree with you! Van I hide under that chair too!
> 
> 
> Bout to rustle up some chicken baskets to go with that coffee! Thanks for the cup!


Awe. No love for them? I love them because they are different. It's like an ugly dog, it grows on you.  I actually find them pretty. Plus, they have characteristics of ducks and geese. They can fly and perch like a wood duck. But, I know they aren't for everyone.


----------



## promiseacres

A 2nd pot is desperately needed...had Ag tractor comp late last night 2 am bedtime, then alarm at 5 am to get in for the bunny show... now resting before on back for the parade. Good times fair week.


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I have a deer to cape


It is deer season in NC already??


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Soon2Be said:


> Awe. No love for them? I love them because they are different. It's like an ugly dog, it grows on you.  I actually find them pretty. Plus, they have characteristics of ducks and geese. They can fly and perch like a wood duck. But, I know they aren't for everyone.
> View attachment 49928


Yours yes. Everyone else's no. I love the colors yours have. Just not the nose thing on their faces! Don't be mad at me...



Bruce said:


> It is deer season in NC already??


No. Last one I have to do from last season. Next up is yet another raccoon.....


----------



## Bruce

Frozen since last fall???


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Yours yes. Everyone else's no. I love the colors yours have. Just not the nose thing on their faces! Don't be mad at me...
> 
> 
> No. Last one I have to do from last season. Next up is yet another raccoon.....


I wouldn't be mad. Lol. More muscovies for me!
Now, I think some are uglier than others - I don't like the ones with massive caruncles that they breed for show.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Frozen since last fall???


Yes. But no frostbite. I check my freezers regularly. I know a taxidermist that's big-time and he sometimes takes 2 years on some. I can't imagine being that busy!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Soon2Be said:


> I wouldn't be mad. Lol. More muscovies for me!
> Now, I think some are uglier than others - I don't like the ones with massive caruncles that they breed for show.


I do think yours are cute! Maybe it's because I've watched them grow frim ducklings with you....?


----------



## Sourland

Wow, glad to see that the 'temporary' coffee tent is still going strong, and someone has even been cleaning up.  I brewed a fresh pot for this afternoon.  I wish a Happy and Safe 4th of July to all.

Sour


----------



## Bruce

Too hot for coffee. Had fruit salad again tonight.


----------



## Baymule

We got 3/4” of rain yesterday evening. We sure needed it. It has been so dry and hot. 

Coffee is ready and scrambled eggs. 

Everybody have a good July 4th!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> To hot for coffee



  Rarely!   It's like a hot shower, you feel cooler when you step out and the air hits you.

Besides, how could I function without the caffeine? 

Today is "holiday routine" at my place.  ALL tubs will filled with cold (from the well) water late evening, coops had water & feed inside for early breakfast WITHOUT me    Goats & horses have plenty (!!) good grass.    I slept in until almost 7 and I am just now, going outside.

Spent about 5 hrs on tractor yesterday and loved all of it!  I rarely have had 2 days in a row off, of late...today is #3 and tomorrow another day at home.     NICE!

My list is long but, one thing I did yesterday that is so minor as to the actual "doing" but has just not happened and I so, so, so loved...…...Ready?  Put actual closing latches to lock  & hooks to hold open, on the big coop.   TOLD you it was minor    Just a got to do & never had latches, tools, etc. when I went there.  Now I can throw away the length of board I was using to jam it shut tight.     I'm working on some more little things today.

Was nice to just shut and  latch it securely.


----------



## Baymule

Been outside weeding the garden. I put a teaspoon of fertilizer on each corn stalk and DH watered each one for me. Pulled a lot of goatweed. Pulled lambs quarters, giant ragweed and poor joe, 2 wagon loads and gave it to the Sheep. Got new garden shoes, feet hurt!


----------



## Soon2Be

Bruce said:


> To hot for coffee. Had fruit salad again tonight.


Never too hot for coffee. You can serve it over ice if you like.


----------



## Soon2Be

I am on a second cup of hot coffee. It's cool inside my house, but if I were outside, I would be drinking it iced. Feels like 100° today! 
Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Bruce

Yesterday morning the house was 80*F in the morning. Cooler last night and it went down to 69°F 
Had hot coffee with my breakfast, put second cup in the refrigerator, drank that about an hour ago. Currently over 90° outside, I'm not out there! I did water the garden this morning about 7 AM before it got hot. Will have to go back out to get part of dinner though. Some broccoli is ready and some snow peas. While I was watering and weeding I noticed some of the sugar snaps are ready as well. Time to OD on fresh garden veg.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on my garden needs desperate attention... but not sure when I will get to it. But today is the last day of fair.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Soon2Be now yours is cute. Some of the ones I "googled" are not good looking. 



Bruce said:


> Some broccoli is ready and some snow peas. While I was watering and weeding I noticed some of the sugar snaps are ready as well. Time to OD on fresh garden veg.



We have been OD on lettuce. Still more out there.


----------



## Soon2Be

RollingAcres said:


> @Soon2Be now yours is cute. Some of the ones I "googled" are not good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been OD on lettuce. Still more out there.


Yeah. I've seen those with excessive caruncles. Most of those are bred for show and are not the norm for backyard flocks. 
Thanks, I like mine. They are not done growing yet. My drake has lots more caruncles than the girls.  My muscovies are 4 months old.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Time to OD on fresh garden veg



LUCKY YOU!!    I'm not experiencing this...sadly.



promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on my garden needs desperate attention... but not sure when I will get to it



Yeah, I'm drinking 2nd cup and wondering if my garden is even salvageable.   You know -- too much rain, too much heat and I had too many long work days to get out there!

Will look and decide if I can salvage anything, plant wise  My bad as I didn't mulch, etc.   Plus this was once part of a pasture and trust me, it still looks like it!!    GRASS!!!!  Well rooted grass.  Thick grass.  Till, set & die, till, set & die, type grass.  Hopefully, I can do that dance and come up with some Fall things, at least. 
Tonight is the veg auction a few miles away.  I plan to go & see what's there.  May just buy some things, can, and hope for more garden results later.   We did get a couple random showers yesterday, maybe 1/2" in total.   Softened the crust, about it.   But Fri night into Sat "they" say rain is coming!!     My 4 days off ends today but, off again Sunday...….then back to it 7 days in a row.

Gonna love the coffee and see what today brings.   I have gotten things done that had been put off, so feel pretty good about that -- Sure have a tan now


----------



## Mini Horses

Mini Horses said:


> Gonna love the coffee and see what today brings



SO ---  since I have this LAST day looming and want to garden, can, etc.   I had found my old canner and knew it needed a new gasket.   Then, couldn't find the jiggie thing.

I have been considering a new canner -- especially since a while back Baymule talked about her All American buy and I found that NOW you can buy double stackers!!   NO, I didn't know.   Went to their site to look and saw prices. At that point I was on a "mission" to find one, for way less.  I had searched "pressure canners" last night on CL.   There were about a dozen listed, two were All Americans.   One 2-tier @185 -- good deal at 1/2 price.  Another, 1-tier, was $25 and the explanation when opened was "never used".    Sounds like my name is on that!!  

Looked at pictures and the label reads All American No.7.
Hmmm...website only shows 9XX series....?? definitely old.   This AM I called CS at All Amer.   Yep, a NO 7 is same as a 915 or 925, I am told.   Well at $260 each for the 915 + the number 7 will be mine.   Call seller, arrange to go there and I have it looking at me now.  A couple minor features are changed now from then but, nothing major.

It's got a booklet that list part prices and  this tells you the age of this "new" unit -- the steam gauge was $2.50 then, it's $16.99 now.   Of course, the instruction book was only 35 CENTS!   Whole lot of instruction for canning with tin cans and not so much with jars but, some of the   reading it is a little amusing.   More recipes for cooking than for actual "canning".....so now I will buy a new canning book.  Even that expense keeps price unreal.
The double pan set were still wrapped as new, you can see the slight discoloring of the paper on the creases.   I can find no dates on booklet or pan.  While I believe it MAY have been used, wasn't much!       Will test out Sunday.   Of course, I don't know with WHAT!  May have to butcher those roos.

THAT is my late day update  -- had to share as my kids don't care or want to hear it.    But you all can understand and appreciate a good buy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  What a deal - you do seem to find 'em!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> But you all can understand and appreciate a good buy.


You bet we do!


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses Make sure the gasket is in good condition, but congratulations on the deal! 

Coffee is on. FYI looked at a property last night.. needs a ton of work (like house gutted) but great location, good bones on house... we are friends with closest neighbors, 20 acres, 2 decent barns, 1 garage.... open fields and pastures....


----------



## RollingAcres

No coffee yet. Sitting in the waiting room right now. DH is having surgery to his ankle. He's being prep, so we're waiting for now then my son and I will go find some coffee and breakfast while DH is in surgery.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Prayers for your husband AND you while he has to keep it elevated. Haha


----------



## Pastor Dave

Got work done yesterday when it was still 100+ heat index, and finished as the clouds rolled in and cooled down 15 or 20degs, maybe more.

Got up today with less work to do, cool air, and a good time to sit with coffee. Tonight and tomorrow night low in upper 50's.
Cheers!


----------



## RollingAcres

Just got coffee. Ahhh.
@Pastor Dave thank you.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> @Mini Horses Make sure the gasket is in good condition, but congratulations on the deal!




All Americans have no gaskets!  Nice .   Guy had no idea what he had.  It is the same as the current 915 model, so 7 qts or 10 pints.   I'm good with that. 




RollingAcres said:


> . DH is having surgery to his ankle. He's being prep, so we're waiting



Hope this was a planned surgery that will help.  Prayers that he comes through with flying colors and it helps him with what must be a painful walking experience.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Mini Horses it was planned for end of month but was moved up due to a cancellation. Found out on Tuesday about the moved up surgery for today. But it's done and over with.
Surgery went well, DH is in recovery. He will need to stay off the ankle/foot for 6 weeks then check to see how the bone heals.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Yep, a NO 7 is same as a 915 or 925, I am told. Well at $260 each for the 915 + the number 7 will be mine. Call seller, arrange to go there and I have it looking at me now. A couple minor features are changed now from then but, nothing major.
> 
> It's got a booklet that list part prices and this tells you the age of this "new" unit -- the steam gauge was $2.50 then, it's $16.99 now. Of course, the instruction book was only 35 CENTS! Whole lot of instruction for canning with tin cans and not so much with jars but, some of the reading it is a little amusing.  More recipes for cooking than for actual "canning".....so now I will buy a new canning book. Even that expense keeps price unreal.
> The double pan set were still wrapped as new, you can see the slight discoloring of the paper on the creases. I can find no dates on booklet or pan. While I believe it MAY have been used, wasn't much!  Will test out Sunday. Of course, I don't know with WHAT! May have to butcher those roos.



On line manual for All American canners 910 thru 941
http://www.allamerican-chefsdesign.com/admin/FileUploads/Product_49.pdf
another with additional info:
https://www.hippressurecooking.com/all-american-pressure-cooker-manual/

Some reading regarding the #7:
https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1928068/old-all-american-canner

And some more Q&A for older pressure cookers and specifically how to care for the non-gasket seal areas and over pressure pugs & steam petcocks.
http://cookingwithjim.com/converting-or-upgrading-an-old-pressure-canner/

Manuals for most pressure cooker/canners free download here:
https://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooker-manual-library/

Might be a date stamp under the lid or on the bottom of the pot that will resemble this one that was made Sept 2016:






Be aware that National #7 and AA #7 are not the same product. National was the old name for Presto before they became Presto in late 1930s or early 1940s.

Some of the older models, with the flip-up petcock and no weight or blow-out plug were designed to be watched constantly and you manually opened the petcock to release pressure. 

Older is often better quality but not necessarily safer..or even as safe.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Surgery went well, DH is in recovery. He will need to stay off the ankle/foot for 6 weeks then check to see how the bone heals.


Rent him a "knee scooter":
https://www.amazon.com/Drive-Medical-Aluminum-Steerable-Alternative/dp/B003VMAKVS


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Rent him a "knee scooter":
> https://www.amazon.com/Drive-Medical-Aluminum-Steerable-Alternative/dp/B003VMAKVS


I might. But my house is very small so it would only work if he wants to go outside for fresh air.


----------



## RollingAcres

We're home now. DH is sleeping. I'm outside with my son, going to fill up the water trough for the cattle. The chickens are out free ranging.


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> We're home now. DH is sleeping. I'm outside with my son, going to fill up the water trough for the cattle. The chickens are out free ranging.


glad that he is home. He won't be a happy camper for awhile, but it will be worth it after he heals up. 

@Mini Horses that is a fantastic buy on the All American! I adore mine and for the life of me, I don't know why I put up with my old one for as long as I did. The All American is awesome. I named mine The Beast.


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning is windy, cooler, overcast with possible showers off/on.  Heavy rains late day & overnight, which we needed!   Been like others -- hot, hot, hot & dry.  So rain welcome, & some cool off. 

Coffee on  -- help yourself.    I'm working later, so checking in & out before.  Animals also well & happy with lower temps -- even the goats were tolerating the water since it gave them relief.  Maybe the chickens will upped the egg output tomorrow!

RollingAcres...glad DH is home & hope he will have fast healing.   You know, will need some "wait on me" time. And I don't mean he's slower moving  




Baymule said:


> The All American is awesome. I named mine The Beast.





greybeard said:


> On line manual for All American canners 910 thru 941
> http://www.allamerican-chefsdesign.com/admin/FileUploads/Product_49.pdf





greybeard said:


> Some reading regarding the #7:
> https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1928068/old-all-american-canner



Bay, knew you would appreciate the find with your "bargain" genes.  Yeah, me too!!!  Looking further, I agree with seller, never used.   (it was boxed & in a shed of a house he bought).

GB -- you come thru every time!      I haven't had time to even think into more research ( back working) and these sites sure help, big time!    Downloaded manual !

Looking at the pics in the No 7 thread, Yes, I have petcock, screw on handle with metal bottom & bakelite at top. Can find NO dates anywhere.  Doesn't matter, just curiosity.  My gauge has a white face and on the back side of the handle is a release plug -- looks metal with rubber inside ?? -- but, that is what it is, per manual.   First thing I thought when buying -- switch out the petcock to the weighted thing.   My old one has such and it is a very heavy cast alum one but, not in front of me so can't say what brand.  It does have gasket, it does set on & twist to seal -- several spots slide under one another --    very descriptive, huh?   I've had it 40 +/- yrs.  Not used in last 15, packed & would get new gaskets/tested before use.  Same basic size.    BUT it worked great when I was doing heavy canning years ago.  Now, canning is for my self supply.  A security blanket for my future "retirement".  That is part of MY prepping to care for self and use farm provided &  garden items, with having everything here & paid up.   PRICE was huge incentive for me.

It's like finding one of the old crank butter churns that is all there, still works, almost free.....we get excited over such "little" things! 

In past year I have accomplished acquisition of several appliance & farm items all for under $400.  I am amazed!   Price of said items is over $1800 and all have been excellent, almost new.  And a purebred buckling @ similar 1/4 value cost.  CL has been good for me.     

Last item I want -- a milking machine, similar savings.   It will come.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I might. But my house is very small so it would only work if he wants to go outside for fresh air.


He will go nuts sitting in a chair for weeks and as my dad said, you can't carry anything using crutches. What if he is home and you are not and he wants to make lunch or something? Get the scooter


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Speaking of canners.... We bought one two years ago. Was Brand New in the box and only paid $50. I think it was an unwanted wedding gift or something..... this year we are adding those banana peppers to the canning list. We use as much of our own homegrown/canned goods throughout the year and love it. It's healthier than those processed foods at the store. And the kids get a kick out if helping! Found an old fashioned candy thermometer at a yard sale for $.25 last year. It works like a charm for my homemade jams and preserves. It's always exciting to find good deals on great things. Congrats on your awesome find! Happy canning! We can't wait to sample some of your batches!


----------



## Bruce

What defines an "old fashioned candy thermometer"?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> He will go nuts sitting in a chair for weeks and as my dad said, you can't carry anything using crutches. What if he is home and you are not and he wants to make lunch or something? Get the scooter


I ordered one from Amazon last night. I looked into renting one it's around $25/week and he'd need it for at least 6 weeks. By the time we're done renting it's cheaper to buy one.
DH is doing good so far. Not a difficult patient (yet) lol.



Mini Horses said:


> You know, will need some "wait on me" time.


I think I might have selective hearing, can't hear what he need.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I wish I had one of those things when I had hurt my ankle. Mom's don't get to just sit around! Had to do everything.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> What defines an "old fashioned candy thermometer"?


It was brand new in the package dated in the 60's. Not wild west old, but still pretty old. Checked to make sure the temp read correct and was pleasantly surprised that it did.


----------



## Baymule

We got RAIN yesterday!  We got TWO INCHES of beautiful rain! And we went to Walmart and found sweet corn 10 ears for ONE DOLLAR. We got 50 ears. Drinking my coffee, then up and dressed, do morning chores and put up cream corn!.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> It was brand new in the package dated in the 60's. Not wild west old, but still pretty old. Checked to make sure the temp read correct and was pleasantly surprised that it did.


Post a picture!


----------



## Bruce

Canning the corn or feeding it to the animals Bay? YEA! for rain. We got some Thursday night, not expecting more this week  Will be watering the garden, watching the grass turn brown and the pond going down and turning green.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I think I might have selective hearing, can't hear what he need.


Don't give him a bell to ring


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Don't give him a bell to ring


I'll give him a bell but it's a silent one that won't ring. Hahaha


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I'll take a pic in a while of the candy thermometer


----------



## Mini Horses

2 cent for any thermometer is good!!     I shop those "things" at 2nd hand places and our local Habitat store.  Get some good things really cheap, sometimes.  I often mull thru "just in case".

First time I saw one of those scooter things a lady was using in Wally World.  I thought it was a kids scooter she had just smartly repurposed.   Then realized it wasn't.  good idea.  She had a small bike basket on hers, helped to carry stuff.  CL -- sell it on CL when you're done.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Lol. I meant to say a quarter not 2 cent. My bad. Haha. Still a heck of a deal!


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I wish I had one of those things when I had hurt my ankle. Mom's don't get to just sit around! Had to do everything.....


When did you hurt your ankle?


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Lol. I meant to say a quarter not 2 cent. My bad. Haha. Still a heck



MY typo.  25 is great.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to butcher 10 old laying hens this morning. Plus two MEAN roosters, plus two roosters for a neighbor.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are enjoying a lovely COOL day here.  It's mid 60s right now.     Upper 70s max....light breeze, low humidity. It is lovely!!!!   Of course, only today.   Tomorrow not bad at mid 80s, then back to 90s.    NE winds & trop storm Chris off the coast.   What a great change.   We had the rains for 2 days with about  2.5" overall. 

Everyone deserves a day like I'm having -- weatherwise 

I have a list.  Thinking I should throw darts to decide what gets done but, holding my cup instead.  Ahhh, nice coffee.

Bay, wish you were here to do my roos.


----------



## RollingAcres

A little late but coffee is ready and I made biscuits with sausage gravy.


----------



## Soon2Be

RollingAcres said:


> A little late but coffee is ready and I made biscuits with sausage gravy.


My favorite breakfast!


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> A little late but coffee is ready and I made biscuits with sausage gravy.


Are you originally a southern person? I've never had that and for some reason it strikes me as being somewhat regional.


----------



## Soon2Be

Bruce said:


> Are you originally a southern person? I've never had that and for some reason it strikes me as being somewhat regional.


I'm not southern and love biscuits and gravy. However, I grew up everywhere it seems, which includes the south, so maybe that has something to do with it. 
I've had good biscuits and gravy in PA too as well as the best corn bread ever!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We butchered chickens for 4 hours yesterday, then an hour to clean up, showers and a nap. Chickens are in ice chest in the kitchen. Was going to can all day, neighbor called and needs help putting roof decking on his porch so we’re going to do that today. Mini Horses I sure would butcher your Roos for you! Neighbor picked up his roos last night, very happy to have that done. Another full day ahead.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Are you originally a southern person? I've never had that and for some reason it strikes me as being somewhat regional.


I am neither southern or northern.  
I grew up in a different country. When i came to the US when I was 20, I lived in Louisiana, maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Mini Horses

Southerners are inclined to "gravy" most anything.  

Grands were in WV and they sure did make gravy.  It's probably a way to help extend foods and/or assist with any wild taste from hunting   ?    But milk based sausage gravy over biscuits is awesome.    I could do some right now.

Another beautiful day here.  Cool, low humidity, getting just 80-83 later.    I'm considering staying home, move work jobs over a day.    Yeah, I have that option.    DD sent text this AM to say some of the mini mares were out in her yard.  Great!   I had turned off alarm but, getting up then.  They don't go anywhere except to eat the SAME grass that grows in their fields.   They broke out for a chance at SEX.    Yep.  They are cycling and a lovely shiny, black stud is in a field at DD.    Dress, trudge down with the "magic bucket" and they all follow back to a gate.   Then I walk to find their escape.  Repair.  Go back up and have the 4 bucklings screaming.

Surprised they aren't hoarse by now.   Added the last 60' of wire to the 4 board fence for their "new" pasture yesterday.   Put them in about noon so they could get used to parameters while daylight.   Weaning time.  Plus don't want their sisters bred.   Only 5 does nursing but 4 still have a doeling to nurse & help me transition into milking again.   One mini nub had twin bucks....she's a little concerned.    Otherwise, the herd is pretty ok with having the pesty boys outa there!   The boys were laying at the fence line, not in their shed, at my outing this AM.  Quiet at that time.   Not now.  They have been grazing & eating feed for a month.  Will be fine!   It's life.

Time to refill the coffee cup.    Everyone have a great day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well, we got another round in on Rose's hooves. Just her fronts yesterday. She hates having to balance. I think its because she has gone so long without proper trimming and care. But she feels better each time. She will soon relearn how good it feels. I think she maybe had bad farriers in the past and remembers that. She is ok with picking, but when you go to clip or rasp she starts leaning her weight on you. I'm thinking of ordering a radius rasp for her mustang roll because she makes it impossible to do with the normal rasp. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mini Horses

lift her leg to front, file down.   Of course, I have minis, so less weight and I'm usually sitting to do.  It's low when they are short.  

In for lunch and getting ready to go milk ….. should be fun.  Some of these are not used to human milking.  They have been but, not regularly.  Will be some resistance, I'm sure.  The one with twin boys just pulled is a mini Nubian.  Another low down job.  Guess I need to go pull the milk stand but,  she isn't being used "for milking" generally.  Will see how it goes.


----------



## promiseacres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well, we got another round in on Rose's hooves. Just her fronts yesterday. She hates having to balance. I think its because she has gone so long without proper trimming and care. But she feels better each time. She will soon relearn how good it feels. I think she maybe had bad farriers in the past and remembers that. She is ok with picking, but when you go to clip or rasp she starts leaning her weight on you. I'm thinking of ordering a radius rasp for her mustang roll because she makes it impossible to do with the normal rasp. Any thoughts?


Can you look at getting a hoof stand? 
@minihorses have fun milking


----------



## Baymule

Tired. We decked neighbor's porch. I went up on the roof, DH and neighbor pushed the plywood up to me, helped position it and I screwed it down. He didn't have any tar paper, we did, and we had a half a box of tar paper nails with the plastic rounds on them. The guys went to go get them, I relaxed on the roof until they got back. They rolled out the tar paper on the ground, rolled it up and put it on the roof. I rolled it out and tacked it down. We got home at 1:30, took showers. I ate a piece of sausage and a hunk of cheese. Then I cut up the 10 chickens, pot of boneless meat is in the refrigerator, bones are still in the ice chest. Sat down about an hour ago. 

I'm going to veer off the coffee train......headed to the fridge for a glass of wine.


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad you can finally relax.  Wine is another food group like coffee and chocolate and ice cream!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I'm going to veer off the coffee train......headed to the fridge for a glass of wine.


And you deserve it!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bay you definitely deserve a glass or two of wine!


----------



## Baymule

I did animal chores, cooked supper and just got that glass of wine. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but sometimes I enjoy the relaxing effect.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You should sleep really, really well tonight!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee on. DH is bringing home the hay wagon before work. Then after work he is off to a school for work. 2 days kids and I can sleep in, and Friday a camping trip.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay --  you sure deserved the wine!!  I love a glass at night, helps me go to sleep.    Hot days outside, a beer sure is nice.  I believe it's the hops that satisfies.  Then a shower.

Ridgetop -- I'm with you!!   Whoever did the orig food group thing just needed more clarity!  

Promise...nice.  A camping trip is fun.   I just finished several days of off the "work" schedule and today gotta go back. Bummer!!

Milking went well yesterday.  The girls were looking for relief, so some resistance but, nothing huge -- well, after the first few squirts and some food in the bucket     The 4 boys have decided they are OK but, still sing out sometimes.   They are eating, drinking and running about.  1/4 acre of nice grasses & weeds...plus a touch of pellets....they are fine.

One doe still has twin doelings, two have a single -- one had twins both pulled, one in milk at 15 months out & her doeling will still nurse!    So last 2 get milked, 2X day & other 3 will be 1X -- until their kids wean.   Probably will keep 2 going for a while.   Confused yet?    I'll milk to make some cheeses, cream, butter, use fresh -- then slack off to 2 into Fall.   Then will dry off before kidding starts.

Speaking of milking --  better get out there!   Running late.  I will have to adjust my own schedule now.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee @promiseacres it sure is good this morning. I’ll use some cream from @Mini Horses goats! Ahhhh..... that is so good!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The guys went to go get them, I relaxed on the roof until they got back.


Relaxed or baked in the hot sun??

You have a super busy day!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> lift her leg to front, file down.   Of course, I have minis, so less weight and I'm usually sitting to do.  It's low when they are short.
> 
> In for lunch and getting ready to go milk ….. should be fun.  Some of these are not used to human milking.  They have been but, not regularly.  Will be some resistance, I'm sure.  The one with twin boys just pulled is a mini Nubian.  Another low down job.  Guess I need to go pull the milk stand but,  she isn't being used "for milking" generally.  Will see how it goes.


That's a good idea. I'll have to try that the next go around. Would that work on her rear hooves? 
I need to start training Luna to a milk stand..... Have to get it built first. 



promiseacres said:


> Can you look at getting a hoof stand?
> @minihorses have fun milking


Looking into it. A friend of ours may know someone who got out if horses willing to let us buy one from them. If not we will be ordering one......



Baymule said:


> Tired. We decked neighbor's porch. I went up on the roof, DH and neighbor pushed the plywood up to me, helped position it and I screwed it down. He didn't have any tar paper, we did, and we had a half a box of tar paper nails with the plastic rounds on them. The guys went to go get them, I relaxed on the roof until they got back. They rolled out the tar paper on the ground, rolled it up and put it on the roof. I rolled it out and tacked it down. We got home at 1:30, took showers. I ate a piece of sausage and a hunk of cheese. Then I cut up the 10 chickens, pot of boneless meat is in the refrigerator, bones are still in the ice chest. Sat down about an hour ago.
> 
> I'm going to veer off the coffee train......headed to the fridge for a glass of wine.


Oh my! You were busy! Hope that glass of wine was good!


----------



## Baymule

Me on the roof yesterday. It was scorching hot until right as we were finishing up. All that thunder and dark clouds, but it didn't rain. I slept hard last night!


----------



## Bruce

I bet you did! You did 3 days of work in one and out in conditions you should have been in the shade.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I bet you did! You did 3 days of work in one and out in conditions you should have been in the shade.


Haha, I yelled at the guys to get their A$$ moving, they were in the shade (under the roof) while I was in the heat on top of the roof. Sharon brought out iced tea several times. It was appreciated.


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> That's a good idea. I'll have to try that the next go around. Would that work on her rear hooves?



Yes.  You can bring the leg out, generally bent, prop on your  knee, or pull thru between your legs and hold with knees..  Then rasp down.   As to a stand, well, look at a picture and decide what you have that works.  Got a "bottle jack" ?  raise it and set the hoof on there, same thing.   $$$ 

This mare has had work, so she will be cooperative, most likely.  If she isn't then you will need a stand or improvise.  They can be hard to hold and work as the pressure  of them lowering legs will be heavy.  

Also, you can roll that edge by filing it while held up, just work back and forth in a left to right motion, vice straight across for flat of bottom.   Use fine side of rasp.  you might try a small rasp for that -- easier to handle.


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!       Coffee is on & tasting mighty good.  Help yourselves.   

I am out to milk shortly, gotta be awake first.   Had fallen into a feed and leave schedule.  With kids weaning and does to milk - well, there's that up and at 'em, early to rise crap, just slapping me in the face.   After those 4 days off in a row, man I KNOW I have to retire and live life.  Next year seems far away this morning.  



Baymule said:


> Haha, I yelled at the guys to get their A$$ moving, they were in the shade (under the roof) while I was in the heat on top of the roof. Sharon brought out iced tea several times. It was appreciated



   Yeah, you sure had the "hot spot".  DS used to roof and it's like 30 degrees hotter up there!!   Hmmmm, your retirement seems to have some "moments to remember".  It is nice to help though. 

Gotta get a move on.   Milk, feed, shower, head to work.

Hey -- anyone heard from Sourland, Alaskan, and Wehner?  Haven't seen much from them lately.    Of course it's that time of year to have more work than time.  Just hope all is ok otherwise with them.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Taking hogs to slaughter this morning. More of that up and at ‘em early stuff. LOL Every one have a great day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> Yes.  You can bring the leg out, generally bent, prop on your  knee, or pull thru between your legs and hold with knees..  Then rasp down.   As to a stand, well, look at a picture and decide what you have that works.  Got a "bottle jack" ?  raise it and set the hoof on there, same thing.   $$$
> 
> This mare has had work, so she will be cooperative, most likely.  If she isn't then you will need a stand or improvise.  They can be hard to hold and work as the pressure  of them lowering legs will be heavy.
> 
> Also, you can roll that edge by filing it while held up, just work back and forth in a left to right motion, vice straight across for flat of bottom.   Use fine side of rasp.  you might try a small rasp for that -- easier to handle.



Oh great idea about a jack! She won't loosen her legs enough for me to put between the knees. This whole thing would be so much easier if she did. I think she really had some bad farriers in the most recent past. Not that she has had care in a while.... She's finding that I leave her frog and most of the sole alone. I only take what needs to be worked. The toe, heals, and working the bars back. And then she gets the koppertox brushed on. Two of her hooves still really stink. Still some black gunk coming from her collateral sulcus. And once I get her hooves to a healthy length and all this thrush cleared, I'll have to pull out the root kill to settle this crack she has..... I really need to start working her. It would probably help with all this. Just haven't had the time with all the summer work hitting at once. About another month in a half and I can start her restart. Thank God y'all don't mind the pointers over coffee. I've got omlets going in the skillet. Onions, peppers, fresh ham chunks, mushrooms, and cheese.... Just collected the eggs this morning and last night....also fresh baked cinnabons just about to come out of the oven.


----------



## Baymule

I’m coming to your house for breakfast! Save me some!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning everyone. Thanks for coffee MH. @MatthewsHomestead Bay and I will be over for breakfast. 
@Baymule looking forward to your pig roast for my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Great news! The Hubbs says we have a bottle jack!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Tenderloin biscuits for lunch if anyone didn't make it for breakfast. Fresh sweet iced tea. Or I can put more coffee on....


----------



## RollingAcres

I just put more coffee on. Just had lunch something simple. I made cucumbers salad. The cukes i just bought this morning from the farm stand. Basil and parsley from my garden. Onions and jalapenos from the store.


----------



## Soon2Be

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Tenderloin biscuits for lunch if anyone didn't make it for breakfast. Fresh sweet iced tea. Or I can put more coffee on....


Yum. What is tenderloin biscuits?


----------



## Soon2Be

What is everyone's favorite brand of coffee? And why?


----------



## Skiesblue

I’m not supposed to drink much coffee so I grind beans. Starbucks-I’m afraid I’m feeding the beast conglomerate- but I have to make the 2  cups count.


----------



## Soon2Be

Skiesblue said:


> I’m not supposed to drink much coffee so I grind beans. Starbucks-I’m afraid I’m feeding the beast conglomerate- but I have to make the 2  cups count.


I grind beans too. But, gave up Starbucks awhile ago. 
Peets is actually my favorite, but it is expensive. We buy different brands depending on what store we are at. I don't drink a lot of coffee, but what I drink, I like it to be smooth and bold.


----------



## Skiesblue

Peet’s eh?  Stocked a lot of it when I worked at a grocery store. Always wondered if it was good. Also wild horse something. Budget is more flexible these days so I’m able to sample.


----------



## Soon2Be

Skiesblue said:


> Peet’s eh?  Stocked a lot of it when I worked at a grocery store. Always wondered if it was good. Also wild horse something. Budget is more flexible these days so I’m able to sample.


When we get it, we usually order it - sometimes the store stuff can be old. 
Kicking horse coffee? I've had that too. 
I also like a local coffee company's brand too, but again expensive. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Baymule

Hills Bros still comes in a metal can, good coffee.


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks for coffee MH. @MatthewsHomestead Bay and I will be over for breakfast.
> @Baymule looking forward to your pig roast for my birthday tomorrow!



Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday Rolling Acres
Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Skiesblue

Metal can. Also useful.


----------



## Skiesblue

Also happy birthday.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Soon2Be said:


> Yum. What is tenderloin biscuits?


Fried pork tenderloin on a biscuit. I put Cherokee purple 'mators and a little light mayo and some pepper on mine. 

Too exhausted to fire up the pot today so k-cup it is. 
My k-cups are brands like Starbucks and other high dollar and sometimes frufru brands/styles. Otherwise we get whatever we find that comes in a metal can. Which usually means great value brand. (The Walmart brand).....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Now if you asked about resend tea bags.....
Only two I go with. Either Lipton pekote....
Or a local(actually from over in Tennessee) connessuer who can mix any kind of tea for any kind of ailment. I'm actually trying to learn from her what is what and this way I can start growing my own. It tastes so much better!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

@RollingAcres HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll make you a cake later! Any request?


----------



## Baymule

Roast pork shoulder for lunch today! Tater salad, corn and purple hull peas for the Birthday girl! We will have cake for dessert!


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> @RollingAcres HAPPY BIRTHDAY



3X


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday Rolling Acres
> Happy Birthday to you!!


Thank you Bay!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> @RollingAcres HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll make you a cake later! Any request?


Thank you!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> Also happy birthday.


Thank you!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> 3X


Thank you MH!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Roast pork shoulder for lunch today! Tater salad, corn and purple hull peas for the Birthday girl! We will have cake for dessert!


Sounds delicious! I love all things purple!


----------



## RollingAcres

Pulled pork and coleslaw for dinner tonight.


----------



## RollingAcres

I needed some beer for my pulled pork. Just got carded for buying beer. I'm 43 and the girl at the counter is probably in her early 20s.


----------



## Soon2Be

Happpyyyy Birthday!


----------



## RollingAcres

Soon2Be said:


> Happpyyyy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Bruce

Happy 43rd @RollingAcres 



RollingAcres said:


> I needed some beer for my pulled pork. Just got carded for buying beer. I'm 43 and the girl at the counter is probably in her early 20s.


Some places card if you don't have white hair and a walker


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Happy 43rd @RollingAcres
> 
> 
> Some places card if you don't have white hair and a walker


Thank you! And I know they do, it's part of their jobs to. I do however am getting there with the white hair.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Happy 43rd @RollingAcres
> 
> 
> Some places card if you don't have white hair and a walker



That would be me!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So.... We went to pick up some plywood pallets that we will use to erect the walls and the roof of Rose's horse stall. Came home and trimmed her rear hooves. Let the Hubbs help this time so he would understand why I need a farrier stand for her. He gets it now. She did better than she did with her fronts though. Then we found our turkey poult dead. That shook me. I was so excited that it was growing and thriving. Plus it was doing so well earlier today. It seemed to have just dropped dead. The chicken chick that was it's buddy is all sad and lonely. But now I have to quarantine and watch for any symptoms before I can integrate her with anyone..... I just don't understand how Spazz would have just dropped dead. Plenty of shade, water, and feed..... I hope these 7eggs in my bator are successful. I PRAY they are. This was plans for future meat. And sales. Urgh! So frustrated.


----------



## greybeard

I haven't been carded since 1972 when I was 22. I came back from overseas the year before with grey hair.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@MathewsHomestead am told turkeys are a bit fragile...
@greybeard  grey can be quite distinctive


----------



## Soon2Be

greybeard said:


> I haven't been carded since 1972 when I was 22. I came back from overseas the year before with grey hair.


You don't look that old.


----------



## Soon2Be

I bought this coffee from our local grocery store called, Truck stop organics. It isn't too bad - way better than truck stop coffee (I imagine), and is made in the UP.
My cup is already empty.
@MatthewsHomestead sorry for your loss.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thanks. Going to work on the new rabbit hutches and getting ready for the sale tomorrow as therapy. Wish I drank because I would probably medicate with a couple glasses of wine..... I'll just surround myself with my animals instead.....


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead sorry for your loss...
@greybeard grey is "in" nowadays. Young kids are dyeing their hair grey on purpose. Ours are natural.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

No sale today. Didn't get the trailer unloaded in time. Sold a chick today. Dont normally sell just one. But it was another homesteading friend who only had 1 of 5 hatch. Her chick needed a buddy.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. Going to keep the grands today through tomorrow evening. DD is studying for a two day test next month that she failed last month, toward her PHD. She does not handle failure well and cannot go forward unless she passes this test. We’re doing our part by keeping the grands—and the dog. I need more coffee.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning and thank you for coffee Bay. Good luck to DD with her test. Sorry to hear about the previous test for her.
I'm back to work this week after taking last week off to stay home and take care of DH. Since last week was the first week after his surgery and he's not yet in a cast I figured it's better that he didn't get up to move about too much in the crutches.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh my. So much to do. And we have vacation Bible school this week. Already been out to do one round with the critters. I'm napping and then I'll be back for coffee. Got about. Half a pot left if anyone wants it. I'll make pancakes and bacon in a bit......


----------



## promiseacres

We have donuts, leftover from DH's work yesterday. It was his birthday.


----------



## Baymule

I made cinnamon toast!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Bay!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you Bay! I will have a second cup and heading out,  DS has a field trip.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Made homemade Mac for the boys for lunch. Still got some coffee? Think I'll fire up the k-cup......


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Fixing to get dressed and go water the garden. We have 100+ degrees all week and into next week, so I am watering in the cool of the mornings. I have purple hull peas, corn, tomatoes, cucumbers and zucchini that I don't want to lose, none of which is bearing yet. I planted late, we had late frosts and now I have to keep the garden alive in the summer heat.


----------



## Bruce

I need to water this morning as well, got a LITTLE rain Tuesday, nothing in the forecast. Pond is going dry, it is rain fed only


----------



## RollingAcres

Luckily we have had t-storms here and there so I haven't have to water my garden yet.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah when I Iooked at the radar a few times it showed rain down your way. You could have shared!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Yeah when I Iooked at the radar a few times it showed rain down your way. You could have shared!


I did try to share with you! I set the fan to blow the rain clouds your way.


----------



## Baymule

Headed out......


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, coffee for me!!  I'd sure love some bacon.   Go to work later today -- demo is ice cream sundaes.   Talk about busy!    Will be making little ice cream cups about as fast as I can     Sometimes I have a couple start to melt & I toss them into the ole gullet.  Tasty.

So the 5 does in milk are killing me!   4 have doelings still with them, so some help.     Generally they all give once a day to me.  One little gal had twin bucks, so she gives me a little more work BUT a mini Nubian so very rich milk but, less of it.  Looking at her milk, no wonder her kids always grow so well!  Frig is busting at seams so Sunday will make cheese.  That's my "day off" this week.   

I'm still on track to "retire" in  summer of 2019.  This milking sure makes me realize that I will need to if I am keeping up with milk.  Then, what do I DO with it all?  Of course I don't have to milk them all but, why have dairy if you don't?   Catch 22.   I can sell some trained, in-milk does (which I plan to do) -- just need another source for some of the milk.  The kids can be pulled and fed, can get a couple feeder pigs, still -- when you get a gallon a day and have 11 in milk...…….get the picture?   NOT getting into gov't regs & an "official" dairy.  May think on "herd shares".   Still a great deal of handling and sterilizing and people issues for pick-up & delivery.    Soaps & lotions work but don't really use a LOT of milk.   I have a few months to think it out....not even breeding season yet    (Downsizing to 2 is a option )  Did I say that?!

My truck decided to have issues this week.   DS finally got around to it -- who knew horns were such a PITA?  Location is poor & need it for inspection.  Then, while looking at his work, I notice something in the stabilizer that is in need.  Back to auto parts place!   Wrong part, going back today.   AND his truck's starter died, so picked that up last night for him.  Take that core and my wrong parts back in a few.  Never ends.   Guess I'll check feed needs -- TSC is right there & no reason to make more trips.

YOU ALL ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!     I need to get busy out there.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses, when you are getting lots of milk, freeze it. Then you won't have to keep milking all year long. Get you a good supply in the freezer and dry them up. 

I watered for over 2 hours, drenched everything good and deep. Tonight I'll set the sprinkler on the peas for a few hours. Let the sheep out in the yard to graze, they are on the pipeline now, I'll be watching them to see when they are ready to go home, back to their cool barn. Going up to 102-104 today. HOT!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Hey -- anyone heard from Sourland, Alaskan, and Wehner? Haven't seen much from them lately. Of course it's that time of year to have more work than time. Just hope all is ok otherwise with them.



Sourland went on vacation ....  uh..... for some reason,  and somewhere.... now I forgot.

Me...

my dad got sick,  I had to last minute figure out how to get all of my aninals taken care of and get down to Texas with the kids to see him, as fast as possible.  I got down there Tuesday morning.  then he died Thursday morning,   then the funeral, then visiting with everyone who had made it to town for the funeral, then we all had to get up to Portland for my eldest to be tonsured a sub-deacon...  then I keeled over for a week.

Just now starting to move again...  this last month was a bit much I tell 'ya.

Think I need to sell the goats before next summer.... next summer NO KIDS will be home to milk. ... ....  tried selling them already,  market here is no good.  

pictures 

The first 2 carrying the coffin are students of my dad, the rest are all grandkids





I would do a dead dad shot....  because he sure looked better dead than alive -sigh-  but maybe that would offend.... So moving on....

my kid being dressed as sub-deacon by the metropolitan


----------



## RollingAcres

@Alaskan really sorry to hear of your loss. Glad that you were at least able to see your dad before he passed.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan, that is bittersweet. You lost your Dad and your son being tonsured a sub deacon all in the same week. I know you will miss your Dad. My parents are gone, my sister and I are now the "old generation". It is a final thing when you bury your parents. Hugs to you for your Dad.

And the young generation marches forward. I know you are so proud of your son, what a wonderous thing for him.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan, so very sorry for your loss of your dad.  I am glad that you are well.  Your family is very proud of your son, I'm sure, and rightfully so.

Just miss & worry about those who normally post and then "stop".  We are at that age when, well you just don't know -- so we check your whereabouts.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Sourland

@Mini Horses, it's the busy time of year, and I was away a bit early in the month.  All is well with me and mine.  Wishing the same for you and yours.  'Al', hugs and a lift up - hope you are not too heavy.  Congratulations to your son and to you and Spouse for raising a group of great kids.

Brewed a fresh pot and dusted things off here.  Anyone got any goodies ?  I am carbohydrate deprived.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sourland said:


> Brewed a fresh pot and dusted things off here. Anyone got any goodies ? I am carbohydrate deprived.


I have some leftover potatoes that can be made into home fries.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sourland, Glad all is well -- just busy.

  Home fries probably better for us than the donuts I'm thinking .    Coffee guzzling here.  Haven't been out to open coops and milk yet.  Need to get moving!!  I turned off alarm and slept in until 6:30.  Was nice.  Then I lazed around for a while    Sometimes you just "need" a slack day.  Signing off to get these animals back to happy.  

We have rain rolling in tonight, through Monday or Tuesday.  Looks like my day off, Sunday, will be wet.    Always subject to change!


----------



## Baymule

I sure would take your rain if you don’t want it! We have a week of 100+ degree weather. I slept in too, too hot to do anything outside so no reason to be up and at ‘em.


----------



## promiseacres

us too... we need rain... 
thanks for the coffee... need to get bunny cages cleaned


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks all.....  and yeah, I am proud of my kid...  but that was very hard too.  My dad was a Reader in the church, my eldest always super looked up to my dad, and a big reason why my eldest wants to be a priest was because of my dad.  My kid and I had both very much wanted my dad to be there when my kid was tonsured.  


So to have my kid tonsured the week AFTER my dad died....  Was a kick in the gut.


----------



## RollingAcres

It's so bittersweet! But your dad would have been very proud of his grandson!
Congratulations to your son! Forgot to mention it previously.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So to have my kid tonsured the week AFTER my dad died.... Was a kick in the gut.


Depending on your beliefs, you can consider that while your Dad wouldn't have been able to make it were he still hanging on, he would be able to make it because he had passed. You just wouldn't see him there.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> Thanks all.....  and yeah, I am proud of my kid...  but that was very hard too.  My dad was a Reader in the church, my eldest always super looked up to my dad, and a big reason why my eldest wants to be a priest was because of my dad.  My kid and I had both very much wanted my dad to be there when my kid was tonsured.
> 
> 
> So to have my kid tonsured the week AFTER my dad died....  Was a kick in the gut.



Also one heck of a tribute to the influence of your Dad.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Depending on your beliefs, you can consider that while your Dad wouldn't have been able to make it were he still hanging on, he would be able to make it because he had passed. You just wouldn't see him there.



But I haven't yet figured out how to talk to the dead.

I just miss being able to chat with him.  I had very much looked forward to sharing the joy of my eldest's accomplishment.  Not the same when he can't talk back.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Also one heck of a tribute to the influence of your Dad.


yeah....

but that hurts too....  because my younger kids never really got to know him.

I guess just everything hurts right now.


----------



## Bunnylady

So sorry to hear about your dad, Alaskan. But how wonderful about your son.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But I haven't yet figured out how to talk to the dead.
> 
> I just miss being able to chat with him.  I had very much looked forward to sharing the joy of my eldest's accomplishment.  Not the same when he can't talk back.


Very true 
Long road to recover from this, I'm sure others who have lost a parent will agree. Do the best you can, when you can. Before my mother died in 2003 I had been making my lunch to take to work for years, clipped grocery store coupons to save money for years. For a year after she died even those things were too much "work". Everything that was more than "must be done" was too much "work". My brain couldn't handle it.


----------



## promiseacres

sorry Alaskan 


Coffee is on. We got a bit of much needed rain yesterday.


----------



## Baymule

On my second cup. Already been out and done chores. Water sprinkler is on the watermelons. Going over to neighbors to put radiant heat barrier on porch, then metal roofing. At least, until the heat gets too bad. Won’t finish today, too hot.


----------



## Sourland

Brewed a fresh pot for the afternoon.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Going over to neighbors to put radiant heat barrier on porch, then metal roofing. At least, until the heat gets too bad. Won’t finish today, too hot.


Put the radiant heat barrier on YOU!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

What is radiant heat barrier? I have so much to learn!


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> What is radiant heat barrier? I have so much to learn!


Freakin' AWESOME stuff!! 

https://www.amazon.com/RadiantGUARD...locphy=200623&hvtargid=pla-350558783671&psc=1

we put it under the tin roof on the sheep barn, it must be 15 degrees cooler under there. Wish we had put it on our porch, it's been 108 on the porch this week. At least it keeps the heat off the house.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all. Coffee is on. Rainy and cloudy day today, 61 degrees.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! I slept on this morning, tired from yesterday. This is me on the roof yesterday. I was using a short piece of a board and a hammer to tap the tin into place. 




 

We got all the metal in place, but left the ends with no screws in them. Robert wants to put flashing on the ends. I would have done that first. 

We went to Walmart yesterday afternoon and found sweet corn for .10 cents an ear. We got 50 for us and 20 for Robert and Sharon. We called Robert when we got home and he came right over. By the time he got here, I had his shucked, DH helped me shuck ours, I am fast on shucking corn. Then I washed, blanched, cut it off the cob and bagged it up. Got 12 bags of 2 cups each of cream corn. 

Today I have some boards to paint so I can get going on building storage in the middle bedroom. Otherwise I have NO ambition. 

Need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like ambition enough to me, Bay.

RollingAcres & I are in the cooler than norm, raining it's butt off part of the East coast.   Got 3.5" yesterday, on top of a couple the day before....it's off & on now but, some heavy stuff coming from the South, so a little more not really needed in an hour or so.  My only day off in last 8 & next 6, so I am a touch down over it.   My goats are especially unhappy -- since I have NO hay for those spoiled gals.   Heading out for a couple bales.  My grass is knee deep on them -- of course, rain makes it a place they won't go.   BUT it is also why I have no hay on hand!

Do I have plenty that needs me to do in the house?  Of course!!  Do I want to do that?  NO!!  I will give myself an attitude adjustment and get to work.  

I am thrilled to have rain and not drought -- BUT  I would love to share some of this with you dry TX people.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We got all the metal in place, but left the ends with no screws in them. Robert wants to put flashing on the ends. I would have done that first.


Yep.


----------



## RollingAcres

It's been raining off and in here. 
Doing mostly inside stuff. Made cornbread for breakfast earlier. Now I'm gping to make meatballs and wontons.


----------



## Baymule

I watered the 4 crepe myrtles, cucumbers and corn. I staggered to the house soaking with sweat and guzzled sweet tea. Now my husband is scrambling me a couple of eggs. Then I’ll move the Sheep off the pipeline back to their barn and paint my boards.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> We went to Walmart yesterday afternoon and found sweet corn for .10 cents an ear.


Wow 10 cents an ear?! I haven't check the price on corn at the grocery store yet. Checked the local farm stand down the road, no local corn yet. @Bruce you guys have local corn yet?


----------



## Sourland

@RollingAcres, down here in central NJ local sweet corn became available 4th of July weekend.  I buy from a stand that picks daily.    Every year I freeze about 50 half pints of their corn for use when it is out of season.

A fresh pot has been brewed and some leftover blueberry scones are on the counter.  Have at 'em.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sourland said:


> @RollingAcres, down here in central NJ local sweet corn became available 4th of July weekend.  I buy from a stand that picks daily.    Every year I freeze about 50 half pints of their corn for use when it is out of season.
> 
> A fresh pot has been brewed and some leftover blueberry scones are on the counter.  Have at 'em.


I think we normally have some by now. Maybe I went too early this morning so maybe they didn't pick any yet for today. I'll have to check again tomorrow. 
I've never had good luck freezing corn. I've tried blaching it first. I've tried not blanching it. How do you do it?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Very true
> Long road to recover from this, I'm sure others who have lost a parent will agree. Do the best you can, when you can. Before my mother died in 2003 I had been making my lunch to take to work for years, clipped grocery store coupons to save money for years. For a year after she died even those things were too much "work". Everything that was more than "must be done" was too much "work". My brain couldn't handle it.


thanks... kinda where I am at now.


----------



## Alaskan

eh....  No corn here   


Got to go into town and grab goat feed... and I very much wanted a nap...  see ya!


----------



## greybeard




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

greybeard said:


>


I love that movie.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


>


I see no downside.    

corn sure is better than beets.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

We got a new bunny last night! Lady from church came over to me at the end of the morning service and asked if I wanted one.... Of course I'm not going to turn down a free bunny. He is all black and handsome! So now I'll be keeping a female from Lilo's litter for him a mate! Pics later on....

It's been raining here. Off and on. Lots of trees down everywhere and a neighboring city has something like 200+ ppl without power.

This is why I want to go solar with a back up generator.......


----------



## Baymule

Was up and out at daylight. Got garden watered, found garden sprayer and laid out the boards I want to paint. Cooking bacon now, going to add fried eggs, a short stack and maple syrup! Brunch y’all. Come and get it!


----------



## Baymule

Finally got the boards painted, tried not to let sweat drops land on them. Inside under the AC now......


----------



## Alaskan

sure wish I could grab some of that food!  Spouse is home... but I didn't get fed... or coffee...

heading into town with 2 boys for an animal feed run...  and a me feed run


----------



## Skiesblue

Whew. Another hot one but not quite as bad as yesterday. Slight northerly breeze has temp down to 102. Can’t believe that this time last year and several previous years I was throwing freight in a warehouse.


----------



## RollingAcres

Welp just got a text from DH saying that our AC in the living room is broken....and it's hot and humid this week....


----------



## Skiesblue

Swamp cooler maybe? Or just a simple fan bath towel set up?  Good luck. Been there.


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> Swamp cooler maybe? Or just a simple fan bath towel set up?  Good luck. Been there.


Thank you. The AC in the kitchen is on and we have a fan blowing the cool air in the living room. We'll try not to spend any money on a new one yet. With DH not working spending the money on a new AC unit is not what we want to do. Soon it will be fall and cool.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Wow 10 cents an ear?! I haven't check the price on corn at the grocery store yet. Checked the local farm stand down the road, no local corn yet. @Bruce you guys have local corn yet?


Not yet, MIGHT be some at the Farmer's Market on Saturday but more likely not until next week. Been so hot and dry. The guy puts up some very good corn.



Alaskan said:


> thanks... kinda where I am at now.


It does get better ..... with time.



Baymule said:


> Finally got the boards painted, tried not to let sweat drops land on them.


If you managed that you are a better (wo)man than I Gunga Din!



RollingAcres said:


> Welp just got a text from DH saying that our AC in the living room is broken....and it's hot and humid this week....


Welcome to my house! We only have AC in the cars.



Skiesblue said:


> Swamp cooler maybe? Or just a simple fan bath towel set up?  Good luck. Been there.


Blowing humid air over water doesn't really cool things off much.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Here are my babies, here is the new guy, and here is my kiddo...the newfound horseman. He has taken to riding so well! Wants to do barrel racing!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Coffee is on. Been at it for about 30 mins now. Feeling inspire by Bay so I may dig out some coops today, scrape out some piggie poo.... Get some things going so this garden can be prepped for a better year next year. Also need to set my chickens up as a brooder instead and get my broodies moved over before they hatch!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Here are my babies, here is the new guy, and here is my kiddo...the newfound horseman. He has taken to riding so well! Wants to do barrel racing!


You little horseman is adorable! Great pics!
Thanks for coffee!


----------



## RollingAcres

Made apple crisp with blueberries and raspberries yesterday evening. Y'all help yourselves.
It has fruits in it and oatmeal so it's healthy for ya!


----------



## Alaskan

dang I want real coffee!   I am down to some scary instant cream coffee stuff that spouse keeps giving me!

I am starting to wonder if it has any caffeine


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> You little horseman is adorable! Great pics!
> Thanks for coffee!


Thank you! He can be a handful but I am blessed that he is a good kid!

Bay, thanks for sharing the crisp! Tum yum yum!


----------



## Baymule

@RollingAcres  spray your bed sheets with water, turn a fan on and sleep cool. Been there. Have the grand daughters, gotta go!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> dang I want real coffee! I am down to some scary instant cream coffee stuff that spouse keeps giving me!


Next time when you go into town to get feed, you need to stock up on your coffee supply. 



Baymule said:


> @RollingAcres  spray your bed sheets with water, turn a fan on and sleep cool. Been there. Have the grand daughters, gotta go!


It hasn't been too bad, we managed. The AC in the kitchen is doing it's job and the box fan blowing the cold air into the living room helps. But we also don't have the heat like yours in Texas. Have fun with your grand daughters!


----------



## Alaskan

Life is good.

No food, but I have good real coffee.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

No food? Not even some old cookies for dunking.  




Alaskan said:


> Life is good.
> 
> No food, but I have good real coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

I got fed at lunch.  

And now spouse gave me a boozy drink.  so all happy here.

And who needs more than coffee for breakfast?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I do only have coffee for breakfast, but at lunch I do like a cookie or two. Sugar cookies, and oatmeal are my favorites in case anyone is doing some baking.


----------



## Alaskan

Oatmeal turns cookies into Health food!


----------



## Alaskan

Dang it all... I am hungry again...

Feeeeeeeeeeeed meeeeeeeee


Pretty please.


----------



## Baymule

ALL cookies are health food!

Oatmeal cookies--Oatmeal is good for you!
Oatmeal raisin--You still have the benefit of oatmeal, PLUS raisins! Fruit!
Chocolate Chip--Flour, made from wheat, the grain group.
                         Egg-excellent protein and rich in nutrients
                         Chocolate chips-chocolate comes from cocoa BEANS!                                             -Vegetables


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> It hasn't been too bad, we managed. The AC in the kitchen is doing it's job and the box fan blowing the cold air into the living room helps. But we also don't have the heat like yours in Texas. Have fun with your grand daughters!


I have lived quite a few times with no AC. I survived and am still kicking. One time I was canning, it was hot, so hot that the butter in the refrigerator got soft. It didn't liquify, but darn near it.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, people lived in Florida before the advent of residential A/C. Of course the number has gone WAY UP once A/C came about.


----------



## Baymule

In the early days of Texas was a saying, Texas is Heaven for men and dogs, but Hell on women and horses.


----------



## Ridgetop

Our old house had an airtight door that separated the upstairs.  AC upstairs, none downstairs.  Ceilings were 9' though and we installed ceiling fans in all rooms.  Canning was hard in the hea!  I would often spend hours during the midnight hours doing it because otherwise it was just too hot to run the pressure canner, and water bath canner all day.  Best part of canning was taking the finished product into the root cellar where it was nice and cool!  

Makes you appreciate what our forebears went through.  And they wore corsets and several layers of petticoats!  I would open the windows as soon as the heat outside was less than inside, and in the am, close all windows and blinds as soon as the sun warmed up.  The house was built in 1920 and we had insulation sprayed into the walls when we moved in.  Stayed cooler than outside is all I can say, but I spent a lot of time in my bathing suit!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

We went and picked up 8 new young bunnies! They are super sweet if not a bit nasty from their overnight in a crate. We picked them up Tuesday evening, didn't plan to have them until yesterday evening so the pen wasn't 100% ready. Had to put in the bottom wire so they didn't fall through, add the feeders and boxes. I'll have to add a ramp today so they can get up to the "bridge" we made between the two boxes..... 

@Alaskan here is some homemade spaghetti I made.... Plenty to share! Snapped a pic before stirring in the fresh herbs from the garden and a spot of milk. I use milk and brown sugar to balance the acid from the tomatoes, less heartburn that way! Also have some homemade meatballs to throw in!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Definitely a coffee kind of day. Coop to dig out, bunny baths to give, and the dog, some painting to do for a customer, still need to get my two broody hens better situated. They refuse to come off their eggs and to let me give them separate nesting boxes. They apparently like sharing the load....?


----------



## Bruce

Looks like your new bunnies could use a bit of grooming. Did they have a bath?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Looks like your new bunnies could use a bit of grooming. Did they have a bath?


Haha I was just thinking the same that maybe they just had a bath and needed to be brush.


----------



## promiseacres

@MatthewsHomestead  Fresh tomato sauce, looks yummy. Might have to try it again... never have used milk and brown sugar. 
Bunnies are cute too.


----------



## Ridgetop

I always put brown sugar in any tomato dishes too.  The brown sugar cuts the acid.  Never tried milk though.  A friend puts baking soda in her tomato sauce to cut the acid.  I prefer the brown sugar.  Looks yummy!  Is that fresh basil on top? 


Over 60 years ago an Italian neighbor gave my grandmother a recipe for meat tomato sauce.  My family have been making it ever since.  My sister and I were 5 and 6 and allowed to cross the street and walk the half a block to the neighbor, carrying a baby gift.  First time I saw a newborn - so tiny!  I was thrilled when I was allowed to sit on the couch while the new mommy sat with me so I could hold him.  The mother gave me the recipe card to take home afterward!  It must have meant a lot to a 6 year old because I can still remember it clear as day over 60 years later.


----------



## RollingAcres

I normally use sugar in my tomato sauce, never tried brown sugar.



Ridgetop said:


> It must have meant a lot to a 6 year old because I can still remember it clear as day over 60 years later.


It must have!


----------



## RollingAcres

While we are on the topic of tomato pasta sauce. Here's a question for everyone:
Do you use a little sauce for your pasta or do you drench it with sauce?

I like my pasta just lightly sauced. But if you serve me pasta that's drenched in sauce I'd eat it too. Not picky and I LOVE pasta so I don't say no to pasta.


----------



## greybeard

the more sauce...the better.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> @Alaskan here is some homemade spaghetti I made.... Plenty to share! Snapped a pic before stirring in the fresh herbs from the garden and a spot of milk. I use milk and brown sugar to balance the acid from the tomatoes, less heartburn that way! Also have some homemade meatballs to throw in!




Yum!

@RollingAcres  drown it!


----------



## goatgurl

i'm a plenty of sauce kind of girl.  I put a little sugar in my sauce but have never tried putting a little milk in it.  will have to give that a try
@MatthewsHomestead I had 2 Hens on one nest of eggs, both sat on the clutch and when they hatched both hens worked hard and co-parented the chicks.  they did a good job and raised them all.  just leave them to work it out.


----------



## Bruce

I am closer to "lotta sauce" than "little sauce". And if you happen to have some bread to mop up the extra sauce, so much the better!



Ridgetop said:


> I always put brown sugar in any tomato dishes too.  The brown sugar cuts the acid.  Never tried milk though.  A friend puts baking soda in her tomato sauce to cut the acid.  I prefer the brown sugar.  Looks yummy!  Is that fresh basil on top?
> 
> 
> Over 60 years ago an Italian neighbor gave my grandmother a recipe for meat tomato sauce.  My family have been making it ever since.  My sister and I were 5 and 6 and allowed to cross the street and walk the half a block to the neighbor, carrying a baby gift.  First time I saw a newborn - so tiny!  I was thrilled when I was allowed to sit on the couch while the new mommy sat with me so I could hold him.  The mother gave me the recipe card to take home afterward!  It must have meant a lot to a 6 year old because I can still remember it clear as day over 60 years later.


What a great memory!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Alaskan said:


> Oatmeal turns cookies into Health food!





Baymule said:


> ALL cookies are health food!
> 
> Oatmeal cookies--Oatmeal is good for you!
> Oatmeal raisin--You still have the benefit of oatmeal, PLUS raisins! Fruit!
> Chocolate Chip--Flour, made from wheat, the grain group.
> Egg-excellent protein and rich in nutrients
> Chocolate chips-chocolate comes from cocoa BEANS!                                             -Vegetables


I love this logic. It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Alaskan

Coffee is healthfood.....  it comes from beans!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

As far as the spaghetti sauce talk, these days I like plain noodles with butter, garlic salt, pepper, and parsley. If I'm feeling squirrelly I throw on some cheese, either parmesan or a slice of American. Spaghetti sauce doesn't appeal to me like it used to.


----------



## Bruce

Olive oil and herbs (garlic is REQUIRED) instead of tomato sauce is good too.


----------



## Alaskan

Garlic is magnificent.


----------



## Bruce

A life without olive oil and garlic is not worth living!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Now I know what's for supper tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Roasted garlic too!!!!   With good fresh crusty bread!  

Dang.... just finished supper 30 minutes back...and I am now hungry!

OH!!!! I left the bag of chocolate chips in the car...  I wonder if they melted.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning and coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks! Need a good jolt to get moving. Had a sleepover with a friends daughter, she was up at 5.  need to get chores done, then to town to talk to health department about the farm's options for a new septic, get John at camp. Home, lunch and get the camper finished so we can leave when DH gets home from work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I am closer to "lotta sauce" than "little sauce". And if you happen to have some bread to mop up the extra sauce, so much the better!





Bruce said:


> Olive oil and herbs (garlic is REQUIRED) instead of tomato sauce is good too.





Alaskan said:


> Garlic is magnificent.




Yes, yes and YES!      As I drink my coffee and get hungry.  

Bruschetta!   Yeah, gotta love it!!  Has all the above & no pasta.


----------



## Baymule

On my second cup. After running all week, I have little ambition today. LOL


----------



## RollingAcres

Just finished my second cup. Very little ambition here as well (and I'm at work so shhhh) . LOL


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Alaskan said:


> Roasted garlic too!!!!   With good fresh crusty bread!
> 
> Dang.... just finished supper 30 minutes back...and I am now hungry!
> 
> OH!!!! I left the bag of chocolate chips in the car...  I wonder if they melted.


We pickled garlic one year. It was a lot of work skinning the garlic but they were so tasty.

Your chocolate chips will turn into one big delicious candy bar.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Baymule said:


> On my second cup. After running all week, I have little ambition today. LOL





RollingAcres said:


> Just finished my second cup. Very little ambition here as well (and I'm at work so shhhh) . LOL


I have ambition but the body doesn't want to cooperate these days.  Me, I'm back to my garden to poke at things before giving up.


----------



## Alaskan

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Your chocolate chips will turn into one big delicious candy bar.


 glad you posted that!  I never took them out!  Going to send a kid now.


----------



## RollingAcres

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Your chocolate chips will turn into one big delicious candy bar.


That's a very optimistic way of looking at it!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Ridgetop said:


> I always put brown sugar in any tomato dishes too.  The brown sugar cuts the acid.  Never tried milk though.  A friend puts baking soda in her tomato sauce to cut the acid.  I prefer the brown sugar.  Looks yummy!  Is that fresh basil on top?
> 
> 
> Over 60 years ago an Italian neighbor gave my grandmother a recipe for meat tomato sauce.  My family have been making it ever since.  My sister and I were 5 and 6 and allowed to cross the street and walk the half a block to the neighbor, carrying a baby gift.  First time I saw a newborn - so tiny!  I was thrilled when I was allowed to sit on the couch while the new mommy sat with me so I could hold him.  The mother gave me the recipe card to take home afterward!  It must have meant a lot to a 6 year old because I can still remember it clear as day over 60 years later.





RollingAcres said:


> I normally use sugar in my tomato sauce, never tried brown sugar.
> 
> 
> It must have!





RollingAcres said:


> While we are on the topic of tomato pasta sauce. Here's a question for everyone:
> Do you use a little sauce for your pasta or do you drench it with sauce?
> 
> I like my pasta just lightly sauced. But if you serve me pasta that's drenched in sauce I'd eat it too. Not picky and I LOVE pasta so I don't say no to pasta.



Yes, fresh basil that I grew. Hoping it seeds out good so I can plant more. Also a bit of fresh curled parsley, also homegrown. 

Yes, the brown sugar is healthier and cuts the acid better. The milk (1-2 tbsp) adds a touch of creaminess and helps it stick to the noodles. I use a bit more when I make tomato soup..... Homemade garlic cheese bread! With roasted garlic, fresh butter, and a touch of grated Parmesan..... My meatballs have fresh herbs, garlic, tomato paste, and mozzarella mixed with half and half mixture of oats and bread crumbs and of course one small egg, mixed together like meatloaf and baked to perfection. I make them large, almost fist size so you get one in a nest of noodles, sauced, and a sprig of fresh parsley to top. Makes a nice presentation and about the only pro looking dish I make but everyone loves it!

I'm a medium sauce kind of gal. But the noodles tossed in a bit of butter then drizzled with an olive oil mixture of herbs and garlic is a fav here too! Top it with some good Parmesan and we are talking!.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

goatgurl said:


> i'm a plenty of sauce kind of girl.  I put a little sugar in my sauce but have never tried putting a little milk in it.  will have to give that a try
> @MatthewsHomestead I had 2 Hens on one nest of eggs, both sat on the clutch and when they hatched both hens worked hard and co-parented the chicks.  they did a good job and raised them all.  just leave them to work it out.


This is very good to know. In my years of raising chickens I've not ever had a broody. The one now went broody in spring but I had to break her bc she was my only Orpington hen and I needed her to lay fertile eggs. She was sitting on Ameracauna eggs at the time....now it's her and my Jubilee together.they have become best gal pals..... And soon to be momma's! It's exciting!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Yes, fresh basil that I grew. Hoping it seeds out good so I can plant more. Also a bit of fresh curled parsley, also homegrown.
> 
> Yes, the brown sugar is healthier and cuts the acid better. The milk (1-2 tbsp) adds a touch of creaminess and helps it stick to the noodles. I use a bit more when I make tomato soup..... Homemade garlic cheese bread! With roasted garlic, fresh butter, and a touch of grated Parmesan..... My meatballs have fresh herbs, garlic, tomato paste, and mozzarella mixed with half and half mixture of oats and bread crumbs and of course one small egg, mixed together like meatloaf and baked to perfection. I make them large, almost fist size so you get one in a nest of noodles, sauced, and a sprig of fresh parsley to top. Makes a nice presentation and about the only pro looking dish I make but everyone loves it!
> 
> I'm a medium sauce kind of gal. But the noodles tossed in a bit of butter then drizzled with an olive oil mixture of herbs and garlic is a fav here too! Top it with some good Parmesan and we are talking!.....


I also sauteed some cherry tomatoes, cause I have tons of them,and added them to my friend butter noodles tonight. Very tasty.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I also sauteed some cherry tomatoes, cause I have tons of them,and added them to my friend butter noodles tonight. Very tasty.


Oh it sounds yum!!! I had a honeybun for supper.....


----------



## Alaskan

BTW....  the chips were fine.


----------



## Baymule

I made a lamb pot pie for supper tonight. I suck at making pie crust, so bought ready made refrigerated ones, so easy! I didn't know they made those!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Apparently you can make any kind of meat into pot pie! I want to try it with quail or rabbit when I harvest!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Is it crazy that I go to the bathroom in the dark so that I can see out the window and check on my critters. The farm nightlights allow me to see what's going on but only if the inside light is off.... I need to go to bed!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh it sounds yum!!! I had a honeybun for supper.....


What's that?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Alaskan said:


> BTW....  the chips were fine.


I hoping for some chocolate chip cookies with my coffee tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Is it crazy that I go to the bathroom in the dark so that I can see out the window and check on my critters. The farm nightlights allow me to see what's going on but only if the inside light is off.... I need to go to bed!



No scorpions huh?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> What's that?


The honeybun? Lol. Or Supper? 



Alaskan said:


> No scorpions huh?


Not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bethh

Morning all.  Hope its a beautiful day there.  I'm enjoying a nice morning on the deck with a cup of coffee.  Soon I need to get up and run some errands.  Just a fun picture.  My wonderful hubby and our rooster, Lucy.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Y'all are making me hungry with all that talk about food even though i just ate some pancakes. 
I'm off to making some cucumber salad abd get more chores done before heading out to DSS's 30th birthday gathering. 
Have a great rest of the day!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> The honeybun? Lol. Or Supper?
> 
> 
> Not in my neck of the woods.


The honey bun.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I made a lamb pot pie for supper tonight. I suck at making pie crust, so bought ready made refrigerated ones, so easy! I didn't know they made those!


Oh, can I come for dinner?
Dang, too late, that was LAST night!


----------



## Baymule

@bethh  love the picture! Looks like the "men folks" are talking things over. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

Doof morning to y'all.  Uhhh…..that is_ supposed_ to read GOOD morning, but considering how tired we get from working on our farms, gardens, work, family, and all that we do, maybe_ doof_ is the better word. LOL LOL

Coffee is ready.


----------



## Bruce

Bay, YOU are a doof!


----------



## RollingAcres

Doof morning to you too Bay! Lol


Bruce said:


> Bay, YOU are a doof!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> The honey bun.



This thing.




Picked up some electrolytes and safflower for my Nubian Luna. If that doesn't work by the end of the week we will go ahead and bolus her. Made some fridgerator pickles. Doing zucchini bread tomorrow and zucchini squash fritters.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Bay, YOU are a doof!


I had a one eyed rooster named Doofus once, does that count?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> This thing.View attachment 50767
> 
> Picked up some electrolytes and safflower for my Nubian Luna. If that doesn't work by the end of the week we will go ahead and bolus her. Made some fridgerator pickles. Doing zucchini bread tomorrow and zucchini squash fritters.


Oh, little Debbie,   What's wrong with your goat?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Her weight was too low to let Jupiter breed her so when the vet came out and gave her her rabies shot we separated them she put good weight on for about a week. Then she just lost appetite. It went from her getting a bowl finished every night to her taking two or three days to eat her grain. She's always had free choice minerals, baking soda, hay, clean water, and plenty of forage. I think it was depression from being separated from Jupiter. So they are back together in our garden. We've given her a bottle last night and with the addition of electrolytes tonight. She is starting to perk up. Now to deal with my new find of lice. Yay. Any holistic ideas on that? But that's what we've been dealing with....


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Her weight was too low to let Jupiter breed her so when the vet came out and gave her her rabies shot we separated them she put good weight on for about a week. Then she just lost appetite. It went from her getting a bowl finished every night to her taking two or three days to eat her grain. She's always had free choice minerals, baking soda, hay, clean water, and plenty of forage. I think it was depression from being separated from Jupiter. So they are back together in our garden. We've given her a bottle last night and with the addition of electrolytes tonight. She is starting to perk up. Now to deal with my new find of lice. Yay. Any holistic ideas on that? But that's what we've been dealing with....


My one Nubian I had was pretty lanky for about 2 years. In general dairy goats take a long time to mature, and they don't get fat like the pygmies, and dwarf breeds. You don't really want them fat either. It's like the difference between a Holstein and an Angus, they have a different body type too.

We use ivomectin as needed for worming or external parasites, but never on a schedule as parasites can quickly developed immunity to wormers. We use it orally.

I have always been against grain in a goats diet. It always makes me nervous to feed any rations and grains due to things like over eaters, and acidosis. Goats in general like more browse so we provide ours with tree and shrub trimmings as often as we can.

I don't do holistic. I prefer to treat stuff as necessary, but in general my goats have been pretty healthy in the last few years, so not much is needed.

Hope yours gets better. She's probably too young to breed this year anyways?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Vet says it's not about her age but reaching an appropriate weight/build. I don't worm unless they need it. I'm with you on the over medicating. Lanky is good, but she isnt healthy. I think a lot of it too has been dehydration. I noticed she only drinks from her bucket and nothing else and she had a different waterer when they were separated. She gets anxiety when he isn't around too. I think we have her back on track. Didn't actually mean grain. Just their small scoop of daily goat pellets. I get the kind that has a molasses coating. The safflower is just for her because of significant weight loss. I wonder if a bit of garlic in her bowl along with a mint extract spray(made from my mint plants) would nip the louse in the bud before she gets infested. Or a dawn bath.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Off to start a thread..... I'll have coffee and homemade bagels out bright and early for everyone!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Coffee and bagels are up! Got the strawberry and blackberry preserves and butter out!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Sooooo..... Apparently my weirdo dog uses the litter box.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Sooooo..... Apparently my weirdo dog uses the litter box.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Hey herd people's 
I keep getting kicked off of byc it says my internet connection is lost.  came here to try and see if I get the same thing. Anyone else having trouble over there?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Hey herd people's
> I keep getting kicked off of byc it says my internet connection is lost.  came here to try and see if I get the same thing. Anyone else having trouble over there?


Nope not me, but I've heard other members are having problems randomly.


----------



## Alaskan

I am all good...


Except for the boredom caused by cleaning out photo files.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Hey herd people's
> I keep getting kicked off of byc it says my internet connection is lost.  came here to try and see if I get the same thing. Anyone else having trouble over there?


Nope. Not with that. Other ppl like oldhenlikesdogs was saying. It just acts wonky with liking posts for me.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Morning all. Still giving my goat a bottle each night..... She is testing through some nipples. My broodies are hatching. No clue how many or what yet they have..... Coffee is on....


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Sooooo..... Apparently my weirdo dog uses the litter box.


It’s better than your kids using the litter box. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It’s better than your kids using the litter box. LOL


Have your kids ever used the litter box?


----------



## RollingAcres

I just made some cornbread. So help yourselves to some after dinner snack or late night snack.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> I just made some cornbread. So help yourselves to some after dinner snack or late night snack.


Yum!

I love cornbread!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> It’s better than your kids using the litter box. LOL


 I dunno.... Our youngest (he is 4) has been really lazy and not "making it" to the potty. Might be he could learn some pointers!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That said.... I'm going for another cup of joe. Fresh pot on! Made chocolate chip pancakes this am..... Dig in!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Have your kids ever used the litter box?


No, don’t have one, or a cat either. But yesterday before I could get our 23 month old granddaughter dressed after her bath, she disappeared. I was getting the 3 year old dressed. I went looking for her and found her in my husband’s closet. She pooped in his closet.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> No, don’t have one, or a cat either. But yesterday before I could get our 23 month old granddaughter dressed after her bath, she disappeared. I was getting the 3 year old dressed. I went looking for her and found her in my husband’s closet. She pooped in his closet.


Oh my!!! 
Who needs a litter box when you can just use the closet!!! Hahahah


----------



## promiseacres

that would not be a good moment... poop in the closet!    DS pooped out in the yard once though....


----------



## Baymule

We took them to the Discovery Science center in Tyler and let them play for hours.


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Sooooo..... Apparently my weirdo dog uses the litter box.



My little dog was trained to a piddle pad when young.   As she ages and can't always wait for me to get home, I leave one near the door & she will use it on occasion...while I'm at work.  Far better than the carpet!!  

I'm pretty "done" with coffee for now -- need to head out to work soon, just checking on everyone.

We have "poss scattered showers" for another day.  Almost 2 weeks of this!!   Some have been heavy and 2-3 inches a day.   Well, needless to say, ground is saturated and now can't take more.  Ditches are full and farmers can't work.   Kinda messy!    My goats hate it!  You know how dairy girls are.....wateritis.  We actually had sunshine for about 5 hrs Monday...then the clouds & rain came back.   Nothing changing for next 7 days!  I'm over it.     Gloomy is not fun.  At least I am going to work everyday, so not in the house pouting about what needs to be done out there.  Then, I walk outside from work...it's more rain!!


----------



## Alaskan

Constant clouds are never fun.

And I do always find it silly how goats think rain will make them melt.




Cooooooooffeeeeeee


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I went looking for her and found her in my husband’s closet. She pooped in his closet.


Ewwwwwwww!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> My little dog was trained to a piddle pad when young.   As she ages and can't always wait for me to get home, I leave one near the door & she will use it on occasion...while I'm at work.  Far better than the carpet!!
> 
> I'm pretty "done" with coffee for now -- need to head out to work soon, just checking on everyone.
> 
> We have "poss scattered showers" for another day.  Almost 2 weeks of this!!   Some have been heavy and 2-3 inches a day.   Well, needless to say, ground is saturated and now can't take more.  Ditches are full and farmers can't work.   Kinda messy!    My goats hate it!  You know how dairy girls are.....wateritis.  We actually had sunshine for about 5 hrs Monday...then the clouds & rain came back.   Nothing changing for next 7 days!  I'm over it.     Gloomy is not fun.  At least I am going to work everyday, so not in the house pouting about what needs to be done out there.  Then, I walk outside from work...it's more rain!!


I think you've been getting the same weather I've been having! We are practically neighbors.....


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse made a huge mess of pound cake!!!!    (over run with eggs)

One big cake was made, and a bunch as cupcakes!

Come help yourselves!

I was given a slice covered in fresh strawberries!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! DH will be going in early to work for awhile.... guess I need to get used to getting up a bit earlier. Thanks for the sponge cake and strawberries @Alaskan !! Yum!


----------



## Bruce

Who says you have to get up earlier just because he is?


----------



## Alaskan

I am feeling lazy today...  overcast... what can I tell ya...

I am looking at the coffee on the counter...  don't want to stand up and pour it myself

-snicker-


----------



## Bruce

That's what your kids are for. Or are they on their trip now?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Who says you have to get up earlier just because he is?


Tradition and he is well spoiled.


----------



## Bruce

Ah. DW isn't spoiled. She's on her own for breakfast on the 6 days a week she works. She gets up at 5:30 AM. I get up when I get up though that is usually by 6 or 6:30 depending on how I slept.


----------



## Skiesblue

I am once again awakened by the cold nose of doom since my pyr girls have retired.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That's what your kids are for. Or are they on their trip now?


Down to the youngest 2...  they take forever to do chores...

  but yeah, I waited for them to come in.


It is still cloudy and dreary today...  I did only a tiny bit of work....  I should have just taken a nap.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I hate being the wife and being sick..... All these guys in my house and no special treatment. They get sick and it's all boohoo tears and being waited on hand and foot! The hard lives us moms face......

It's been dreary here most of the day. Pit the pigs in the garden to do their thing and my girl figured out how to get out. So sick me, head full of wobbly weight, went and tore up my wrought iron picket fencing from my weeded over hosta bed and lined the garden fence so she can't just lift it up to get out....... I swear I need a cape some days because it made me feel like superwoman. Covered in a chill sweat, head about to explode, and here I am beating in a picket with a rubber mallet and chasing a pig back into a garden....... I'm whooped. 

Ok, done ranting, I will shut up and eat some poundcake smothered in strawberries!


----------



## Baymule

@MatthewsHomestead I hope you feel better soon! You are right, Mom get sick and the whole place goes to crap.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thank you Bay! You totally get it/me! Have to pass on coffee. Just some green tea with honey and jello water for me today....

Oh the road to recovery..... It's long and dusty.....


----------



## promiseacres

@MatthewsHomestead glad you're feeling better. 
Sun is up... was hard to wake up dreamt about snakes in my rabbit shed.... 
 Coffee is on.


----------



## Bruce

Geez Promise, I would WANT to wake up from a dream like that.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Geez Promise, I would WANT to wake up from a dream like that.


Yeah... well I have such vivid dreams and usually need resolution  therefore I don't wake well if I am dreaming up some crazy problem because of it...   I also had to take my son to camp and had 2 buyers show up... so lots of problems to solve.. lol


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead I hope you feel better soon!

@promiseacres good luck with the buyers!


----------



## promiseacres

@promiseacres good luck with the buyers![/QUOTE]  that was in a dream... I do have a buyer coming tomorrow though.. she put a deposit down a few days ago on 5 bunnies.  makes my job easier.


----------



## Bruce

OK then, I trust you offed the dream snakes before they got your bunnies!


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> @promiseacres good luck with the buyers!


  that was in a dream... I do have a buyer coming tomorrow though.. she put a deposit down a few days ago on 5 bunnies.  makes my job easier.[/QUOTE]

Ohhhh....that was before I had my first cup of coffee so er'thing was a blur! lol


----------



## Pastor Dave

The field at the back of tbe church property I maintain for hay has its share of snakes and wildlife. It is behind the house, rabbit shed and shelter house that joins the playground. Today, the grounds team was mowing up next to the field which is only abt 8-10" high right now. I see an erratic swerve by the guy on ztr mower and then he does a 180 before end of his swath and he comes back through, then turns off his deck. He had hit a snake at the tail end, the thing struck at his mower deck, and he swerved, then turned to make sure he completed the job. It was abt a 24" copperhead.

I have a Colt Cobray derringer with a 4" side by side barrel that breaks open at the top and chambers 3" .410 shells or .45Long Colts. I typically carry it holstered with both barrels loaded with the .410 if I am doing work on foot out there. Snakes usually slither away fast, but if they don't hopefully have time to draw and shoot. Never have stepped on one. The North border are pines and have seen the occassional timber rattler.


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn....


I want a coffee hottub....  of a coffee bed...

Or......

Left over pound cake...  that will work!


----------



## greybeard

Except for Bruce, ya'll sure do get up late for a bunch of farmers.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Are you originally a southern person? I've never had that and for some reason it strikes me as being somewhat regional.



Bs &Gs is a staple food in the Midwest.
It’s a comfort food that every good Mama can make from scratch. I prefer mine with pork we raise. I buy the biscuits typically as it makes my work quicker. 

Either way, come visit and I’ll fix you up!


----------



## greybeard

Pastor Dave said:


> The North border are pines and have seen the occassional timber rattler.


For goodness sake..if you ever shoot one of those, keep it strictly to yourself.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Drinking coke instead of coffee this morning...McD special. On our way to IN State Fair to watch a niece show. Taking the two oldest with us.


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Drinking coke instead of coffee this morning...McD special. On our way to IN State Fair to watch a niece show. Taking the two oldest with us.


have fun, we hope to go... but not sure when yet...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I made monkey bread!


----------



## Mini Horses

wow--  this is a wake up morning!     Sickies & snakes!  

ONLY day off for me in last 8 and next 8!   Trying to check in and there are sickies and snakes!   Geesh.   Glad to see you on line Wehner, had wondered where you have been.   

It is very overcast here -- they say sun later for a few hours -- rain every day for last 17 days!!!  Poss more for next week.   My ground is squishy and grass HIGH.   Goats are very unhappy, chickens and mini horses don't really care. You squish when you walk!   And I am THE high spot on my road .  What a messy July it has been.  Garden is slam done!  Farmers are moaning and for good reason.  It's area wide along VA & NC coast.  Flooding in areas.   Shouldn't be any issue with the fill level of our reservoir lakes  

I need to get a couple more bales of hay for the goaties.   Yeah, diary goats do NOT like rain and wet.  Humor them.  Hay fields in area are high but, can't cut.   What a mess.   Been years since I've seen so much rain for so long.
I'm gonna boot up and do "something" while the sun is out.     Haven't seen it in a few days!


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Except for Bruce, ya'll sure do get up late for a bunch of farmers.


That is likely because the REAL farmers were probably out tending their animals BEFORE they ate and came online 



Mini Horses said:


> You squish when you walk!


As opposed to here where we are crunching when we walk. We were squishing in the spring though.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready.


----------



## promiseacres

Was going to make cInnamon rolls.... oven quit work...


----------



## Baymule

Great, so now you need a new oven?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Great, so now you need a new oven?


Yes and still a dishwasher and a sink fixed.

Sorry was very tired,..DH has fixed the oven before..something may need a good cleaning in it... DH is supposed to tear into the sink this afternoon.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you for coffee. Just finished mowing.


----------



## Bruce

Going out to mess with the pond, had coffee and blueberry pancakes. Managed to remember the blueberries up front, unlike last week when I'd already made 8 before it dawned on me that SOMETHING was missing . Didn't burn any this week either. Maybe a good sign of a productive day.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Was going to make cInnamon rolls.... oven quit work...


Oh no!


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Yes and still a dishwasher and a sink fixed.


That sucks.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Except for Bruce, ya'll sure do get up late for a bunch of farmers.


I'm always two-ish or more hours into my day by the time I post!



Mini Horses said:


> wow--  this is a wake up morning!     Sickies & snakes!
> 
> ONLY day off for me in last 8 and next 8!   Trying to check in and there are sickies and snakes!   Geesh.   Glad to see you on line Wehner, had wondered where you have been.
> 
> It is very overcast here -- they say sun later for a few hours -- rain every day for last 17 days!!!  Poss more for next week.   My ground is squishy and grass HIGH.   Goats are very unhappy, chickens and mini horses don't really care. You squish when you walk!   And I am THE high spot on my road .  What a messy July it has been.  Garden is slam done!  Farmers are moaning and for good reason.  It's area wide along VA & NC coast.  Flooding in areas.   Shouldn't be any issue with the fill level of our reservoir lakes
> 
> I need to get a couple more bales of hay for the goaties.   Yeah, diary goats do NOT like rain and wet.  Humor them.  Hay fields in area are high but, can't cut.   What a mess.   Been years since I've seen so much rain for so long.
> I'm gonna boot up and do "something" while the sun is out.     Haven't seen it in a few days!


All better now. Probably from working in all this rain you and I are sharing. The hubbs and I were just saying we were glad we went to the beach when we did! Sure will be happy to see it slack off. Pigs have the garden well on its way to preparation for next spring..... 

Had 5 so far hatch from my two broodies.... Had I think 2-3 more eggs. Chicks I could see are adorable!!!! Incubator went into lockdown this am. Sale went well Saturday. sold all the critters I took. Yesterday was spent chasing down the escaped baby pheasants...... This am so far was rounds, opening free rangers cages, getting a build prepped. I'm stopped now for coffee and first meal...,


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Sink got fixed. DH took another look at the dishwasher...determined it's the pump. And the oven is doing something different this time... but we'll figure it out.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Except for Bruce, ya'll sure do get up late for a bunch of farmers.





MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm always two-ish or more hours into my day by the time I post!


Same here but I'm not a real farmer! 

Thanks @promiseacres for the coffee. Glad one thing was fixed.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That is likely because the REAL farmers were probably out tending their animals BEFORE they ate and came online


If they have time to eat breakfast, they're falling behind.


----------



## Hillaire

greybeard said:


> If they have time to eat breakfast, they're falling behind.


haha this is so true.  I wake up at 5:30 to be out the door by 6 to start chores.  By the time feeding, milking, filling waterers and sending out to pasture along with the same for the poultry I’m pushing to get to work by 9


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Same here but I'm not a real farmer!
> 
> Thanks @promiseacres for the coffee. Glad one thing was fixed.


I'm not a real farmer either. Biggest tractor we have is an 86 simplicity mower minus the deck! We use it to move heavy stuff around the yard. We farm with animals here....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Sink got fixed. DH took another look at the dishwasher...determined it's the pump. And the oven is doing something different this time... but we'll figure it out.


Dang, you just can't catch a break! I have to look at the refrigerator, it is running kinda loud. Inside job which is good because it is Texas hot and humid!


----------



## Baymule

Just sat down. Hit the garden at 6:30, watered the corn, cucumbers and zucchini. Then picked 2 washpans of purple hull peas. DD brought the grands over to spend a couple of days, she shelled peas too. We got 9 pounds of shelled peas. I put 8 bags of 2 cups each in the freezer, plus some for supper. I did stop at 1:00 to rock the little one for her nap. 

The 11 year old even shelled peas. The littles played in the dirt, on the tractor, more dirt, made us dirt ice cream, and got all played out. It’s been a nice day.

I just yielded the kitchen to the 11 year old. She is making macaroons and a colossal mess. 

Made afternoon coffee!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Dang, you just can't catch a break! I have to look at the refrigerator, it is running kinda loud. Inside job which is good because it is Texas hot and humid!


Right @Bruce ! I was just writing that in my journal but felt like I was whining about the hot weather again. lol
If we want hot and humid we would have moved to Texas to be @Baymule , @greybeard and @Latestarter 's neighbors!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I just yielded the kitchen to the 11 year old. She is making macaroons and a colossal mess.


Yummy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Save some for me!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Just sat down. Hit the garden at 6:30, watered the corn, cucumbers and zucchini. Then picked 2 washpans of purple hull peas. DD brought the grands over to spend a couple of days, she shelled peas too. We got 9 pounds of shelled peas. I put 8 bags of 2 cups each in the freezer, plus some for supper. I did stop at 1:00 to rock the little one for her nap.
> 
> The 11 year old even shelled peas. The littles played in the dirt, on the tractor, more dirt, made us dirt ice cream, and got all played out. It’s been a nice day.
> 
> I just yielded the kitchen to the 11 year old. She is making macaroons and a colossal mess.
> 
> Made afternoon coffee!


Sounds like a wonderland kind of day.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

When I grow up I wanna be like Bay!




Seriously though, you do inspire me and I want to learn as much as I can on here from you my friend....

As usual, I've been up and at it. My projects were interrupted by rain yesterday.... I'll try again today. The Hubbs and I worked at framing the roof to Rose's stall last night. Half done.... We had another chick hatch..... Here is my favorite pic of the new babies!



I'm fairly certain this one is the Jubilee/Chocolate cross....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH drove my car in, hoping he can figure out why it's losing antifreeze... I really want a truck.... 
Coffee is on friends are coming to ride but it's pretty wet... so may have to cancel.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Have a squirmy almost 2 year old in my lap. Her immediate breakfast is a hunk of cheese. When the others get up, I’ll make pancakes. Y’all are welcome too! 

@Alaskan it was a good day.


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> When I grow up I wanna be like Bay!
> 
> Seriously though, you do inspire me and I want to learn as much as I can on here from you my friend....
> ...


X2 on that! She inspires me too and she is beautiful and funny!
Love your baby chick pic @MatthewsHomestead ! I think you should submit that in POW.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn.

I think I need a week of sleep...  but I am old enough to realize that that will never happen.


----------



## Alaskan

I just discovered that you can get coffee in a solid form..  stuffed into some horrid vegan power bar thing. 

Who cares...  my addiction will be taken care of while I travel.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> I just discovered that you can get coffee in a solid form..  stuffed into some horrid vegan power bar thing.


But...Is it made with 'all natural, 100% organic free range, gluten free" yada yada yada coffee?


----------



## Alaskan

Who cares...   I don't care.

I care that I have coffee that I can carry with me when I travel to backwoods off the grid Alaska...  in my pocket...  ready as soon as I pull it out!

It would be nice if it tasted good...  I am a little worried that vegan means it will taste nasty...  but coffee in my pocket is worth the  risk.


----------



## Skiesblue

Good evening. Watching approaching thunderstorms here. Need the rain. We had two lambs this week. I was worried they would dehydrate w the temps but ok so far.


----------



## Skiesblue

^ I’d chew on beans myself...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> X2 on that! She inspires me too and she is beautiful and funny!
> Love your baby chick pic @MatthewsHomestead ! I think you should submit that in POW.


thank you!

Coffee in the pocket sounds alright. 

So had one egg from the broodies that had to quickly go to the bator. The gals were off teaching the others to eat and drink and it was a late zipper... It is now happily back with its momma's and siblings. We went to visit my parents and cam home to one of my bator eggs hatched. Got to watch it's final emergence from the shell. And another is externally pipped! I love when my critters have babies/hatch!!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Woke up and have three in the bator. One is one of my turkeys!!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Coffee is on! Blueberry muffins are out!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee and the muffins! Congrats on the chicks, especially the turkey!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the coffee and muffins! It's exciting to watch chicks hatch. Honestly I've never seen it "live".


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> I just discovered that you can get coffee in a solid form.. stuffed into some horrid vegan power bar thing.



You lost me at vegan....

How about chocolate covered coffee beans? I love those!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Another chick, one of my Ameracaunas, and two quail chicks!!!

Chicks hatching is a good excuse to not do much else right? Lol


----------



## RollingAcres

You have quails too?


----------



## RollingAcres

Stopped at Tractor Supply just now during lunch time to look at some chicks. They didn't have much, only some "Production Red" chicks left and some ducklings. They said will be getting in more tomorrow but don't know what breed. And I have to buy a minimum of 6. I don't really want that many. So I'm contemplating if I should spend more money (in chicks and $35 shipping) to buy online so I can get what I want, specific breeds. Or spend lesser $$ and just get some from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Stopped at Tractor Supply just now during lunch time to look at some chicks. They didn't have much, only some "Production Red" chicks left and some ducklings. They said will be getting in more tomorrow but don't know what breed. And I have to buy a minimum of 6. I don't really want that many. So I'm contemplating if I should spend more money (in chicks and $35 shipping) to buy online so I can get what I want, specific breeds. Or spend lesser $$ and just get some from Tractor Supply.


Do you have a Front Porch Forum there? You could post looking for someone to split with.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Woke up and have three in the bator. One is one of my turkeys!!!!!


What? You went to bed instead of staying up staring at the incubator all night??


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Do you have a Front Porch Forum there? You could post looking for someone to split with.


I've never heard of it. But I googled it and saw that only a handful of towns in NY have FPF.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> What? You went to bed instead of staying up staring at the incubator all night??


She's not getting "Mother of the Year" award for sure for not staying up!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> You have quails too?


We have a bunch. Chickens, ducks, quail, pheasants, rabbits, a pair of Nubians, a pair of pot bellied, and our horse. Trying to get turkeys going....



RollingAcres said:


> Stopped at Tractor Supply just now during lunch time to look at some chicks. They didn't have much, only some "Production Red" chicks left and some ducklings. They said will be getting in more tomorrow but don't know what breed. And I have to buy a minimum of 6. I don't really want that many. So I'm contemplating if I should spend more money (in chicks and $35 shipping) to buy online so I can get what I want, specific breeds. Or spend lesser $$ and just get some from Tractor Supply.


What kind are you looking for?



Bruce said:


> Do you have a Front Porch Forum there? You could post looking for someone to split with.
> 
> 
> What? You went to bed instead of staying up staring at the incubator all night??


I tried. Nothing was happening and I ended up dozing off.... Missed a bunch...



RollingAcres said:


> She's not getting "Mother of the Year" award for sure for not staying up!!!


Hey now! I did try. And I was up off and on all night last night. So far I have three quail, the turkey, two Ameracaunas with one on the way out, a Chocolate and a Jubilee/Chocolate cross!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Ever seen a hamster cuddle?..... This is Norman, our oldest son's pet.... But he favors mom! and Norman and Shasta hanging out. She is from the broodies, would have died but I quickly got her into the bator to finish. She was late hatching and the momma's were off with the others. She is now happily back with her siblings and moms.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Coffee is on.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> We have a bunch. Chickens, ducks, quail, pheasants, rabbits, a pair of Nubians, a pair of pot bellied, and our horse. Trying to get turkeys going....


Looking forward to your "turkey" adventure!



MatthewsHomestead said:


> What kind are you looking for?


All of them? lol. I want at least one that lays white eggs (looking at Leghorn), one that lays chocolate eggs (Cuckoo Maran) and I really want another that lays green eggs. DS wants a Columbian Wyandotte.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> I tried. Nothing was happening and I ended up dozing off.... Missed a bunch...


See? See what happened when you weren't there? You missed that "special moment".


----------



## Mini Horses

Hillaire said:


> haha this is so true. I wake up at 5:30 to be out the door by 6 to start chores. By the time feeding, milking, filling waterers and sending out to pasture along with the same for the poultry I’m pushing to get to work by 9



I had 3 days in a row this week that required me to be there @8 !! WOW...tough and bad.  It's why I'm trying to stop most off farm work next year.  Just too much rush, rush, rush.  It would help if bills stopped rolling in or cars/trucks, fences, etc. stopped needing repair!    Dream on.

Today don't have to work until noon.  Nice.  

Having my coffee and catching up on threads.   Would sure love one of the blueberry muffins.  SIGH.  None here.

Alaskan....you can get shots of high strength coffee in small containers.  Couple ounces.   That could work.  Alas, not as crushable as a bar but...taste?


----------



## Baymule

Whew! We have been busy! The 3 grands went home Tuesday night. I picked peas until dark, got a couple pounds of shelled peas, back at it yesterday morning. Picked another washpan yesterday evening, after it cooled off. Got 1 and 1/2 bushels in the refrigerator. Have several people wanting shelled purple hull peas for $35 a bushel. Going to deliver this afternoon, then go to Outback Steakhouse! Haha We peaed outside, we peaed in our recliners, we peaed on the floor...….need to sweep!

Got to go water the corn, it looks ready to pick. I'll pick some to check, take a few ears to a neighbor. Gave a couple of watermelons to our hay guy yesterday. 

Trip, our male GP was peering in the window from the front porch this morning. I felt something wrong, so checked on him. He was limping on his front leg. Probably copperhead bite. I gave him baby aspirin, a benedryl and arnicare pills. He is stretched out sleeping now. At 11:00 he gets another dose. 

I need to heat up my coffee, it got cold. I have 113 alerts! I need to catch up, haven't been able to hang out on BYH the past few days......


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I need to heat up my coffee, it got cold. I have 113 alerts! I need to catch up, haven't been able to hang out on BYH the past few days......


That's because you've been busy peaing!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> I had 3 days in a row this week that required me to be there @8 !! WOW...tough and bad. It's why I'm trying to stop most off farm work next year. Just too much rush, rush, rush. It would help if bills stopped rolling in or cars/trucks, fences, etc. stopped needing repair!  Dream on.
> Today don't have to work until noon. Nice.



Don't we all wish the bills will stop coming in!



Baymule said:


> Trip, our male GP was peering in the window from the front porch this morning. I felt something wrong, so checked on him. He was limping on his front leg. Probably copperhead bite. I gave him baby aspirin, a benedryl and arnicare pills. He is stretched out sleeping now. At 11:00 he gets another dose.


Hope Trip gets better soon!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Good morning y'all. Coffee is on.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your "turkey" adventure!
> 
> 
> All of them? lol. I want at least one that lays white eggs (looking at Leghorn), one that lays chocolate eggs (Cuckoo Maran) and I really want another that lays green eggs. DS wants a Columbian Wyandotte.
> 
> 
> See? See what happened when you weren't there? You missed that "special moment".


Yes I did!there are more though. And I get to watch them grow!

So super cute story warning!!

My turkey poult is HUGE compared the chicken chicks so you can imagine how it compares to the quail chicks. It's also the same fluffy yellow. The quail chicks follow it around like its their momma hen (I think it's a Jenny). They cuddle up to it to sleep. It makes sure they follow it over to the food and water. They even huddle under it like they would with a momma. It's the cutest. I feel bad that I will soon have to separate them....


----------



## Baymule

He will. That is my typical treatment for copperhead bite. Our female GP, Paris DESPISES snakes and kills them. Trip hasn't been bit until now, maybe this will make him hate snakes too. Beaux, the new 6 month old Catahoula puppy doesn't have any snake "experience" so we'll see. Both Parker and Polly ( now gone, sniff) both got inducted to the copperhead Hall of Fame, and avoided them after that. Usually a couple of treatments, sleep and they are fine. Going for more coffee.....


----------



## Baymule

Gave Trip another round of baby aspirin, benedryl and arnicare pills. He is snoozed out in the floor. He got bit on the left front leg, he is laying on it, so it must feel better. He got up once and wanted to go outside with me, but turned around at the door and went and laid back down.


----------



## RollingAcres

I decided that I'm just going to order the chicks online that way I can get what I want. They will be shipped 8/20. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey now! I did try. And I was up off and on all night last night.


You know we are just messing with you, right?


----------



## Baymule

I gave Trip another round of benedryl, baby aspirin and Arnicare pills at 3:00 and again at 7:00PM. About 30 minutes ago, he wanted out on the porch, he ate his food, then got a long drink of water. He came back in and has been chomping on a bone. The swelling is down by a lot, he is putting weight on it, but it still hurts. Mostly he is just stretched out sleeping.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad he seems to be improving.  Copperhead bites might not kill ya - but them suckers HURT!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Had a friend bitten by one -- bet he wishes he could have been treated as well.    That ER bill was a whopper!    Yeah, he said it HURT.   Let Trip rest.   Geesh, you all got that many of those things there????    They are here in the general area but, not heavy population.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Good morning y'all. Coffee is on.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your "turkey" adventure!
> 
> 
> All of them? lol. I want at least one that lays white eggs (looking at Leghorn), one that lays chocolate eggs (Cuckoo Maran) and I really want another that lays green eggs. DS wants a Columbian Wyandotte.
> 
> 
> See? See what happened when you weren't there? You missed that "special moment".


I have eggs I can send you! Just haven't spring for my npip or I would send you a few chicks. I've got great bloodlines!
I need to find some poults. Not sure this other egg is going to hatch.....



Bruce said:


> You know we are just messing with you, right?


Wait. You were? 

Haha. J/k. I wasn't being totally serious either!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I gave Trip another round of benedryl, baby aspirin and Arnicare pills at 3:00 and again at 7:00PM. About 30 minutes ago, he wanted out on the porch, he ate his food, then got a long drink of water. He came back in and has been chomping on a bone. The swelling is down by a lot, he is putting weight on it, but it still hurts. Mostly he is just stretched out sleeping.


Good to hear that Trip is doing better!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee @promiseacres !


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I have eggs I can send you! Just haven't spring for my npip or I would send you a few chicks. I've got great bloodlines!
> I need to find some poults. Not sure this other egg is going to hatch.....


I ordered some chicks yesterday but thank you though! Maybe next year I'd try hatching some eggs. I also wanted EE but there were none available for the hatching date I selected.  
So you only have just 1 poult that hatched the other day?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We slept until 7:00!! What woke me up was Beaux boofing at us to let him out. Trip came walking slowly to me, then trotted the last few steps, smiling and waving his tail. His leg is still swollen, still hurts, but is much better. I gave him another round of medicine at 11 last night and at 7 this morning. I'll be canning today, so he can hang out and sleep all day. Finally found the bite mark, it is on the inside of his upper forearm, almost to his chest.


----------



## RollingAcres

I was already out the door at 7:00. Was up at 6:00, filled the trough, checked on the cattle, let my hen out, went to get coffee and milk, fixed lunch for DS (he has camp today) then to work.
What will you be canning today @Baymule ?
Poor Trip! But glad that he's better.


----------



## Bruce

Glad Trip is recovering. Hopefully he's learned that copperheads are something to be careful around.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> I ordered some chicks yesterday but thank you though! Maybe next year I'd try hatching some eggs. I also wanted EE but there were none available for the hatching date I selected.
> So you only have just 1 poult that hatched the other day?


I'm hoping to have some F1 EE's next year. Maybe I'll get my npip too. But I would just send you some eggs if you decided to try or if you have a broody...



Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! We slept until 7:00!! What woke me up was Beaux boofing at us to let him out. Trip came walking slowly to me, then trotted the last few steps, smiling and waving his tail. His leg is still swollen, still hurts, but is much better. I gave him another round of medicine at 11 last night and at 7 this morning. I'll be canning today, so he can hang out and sleep all day. Finally found the bite mark, it is on the inside of his upper forearm, almost to his chest.


Glad he doing better!


----------



## Mini Horses

Someone had 9 poults on CL, near me, and before I could call to ask what kind -- they were sold!   It was good.  Not thinking I want to take on any more right now.  Of course, that was after they sold and I TRULY thought about any purchase.  Do not buy, do not buy!      Learn to say NO.  

Had my coffee early but, thanks for the offer of more.  I have a coffee sampling demo today, so it will be in front of me all day.  With that in mind, I get to watch -- in total amazement! -- at how much sugar/creamer some people use.   OK, I'm a straight up drinker, occasional touch of cream if really bad coffee.   But we use these little cups, you get about 3 oz and some will put 2-3 teaspoons of sugar in it -- that's syrup!     And creamers.  Again, the flavored ones just poured in, as much as the coffee volume.  I could freeze this for coffee ice cream     Ahhhh...to each his own.

So, last night I made some more nectarine preserves.  Free fruit, free sugar.    Next week more peaches and apricots.   Need to buy another box of small lids for these 1/2 pt jars.   I do sometimes do a few pints but, prefer smaller so I can eat & go to another flavor.  All ready, cooking, jars hot, rings hot and I couldn't "find" lids. Panic mode!   Searched, thought and finally DID find a new box of small (had plenty larger) -- don't want that again.  Will buy them today!  Will have some corn to put up next week.   I need to make some cheese.  It will be a busy week.

You guys with producing gardens know what it takes (a 9 day week).  My garden started late from cold and rain.   THEN, once started, got flooded out & over grown with almost 3 weeks of daily rains...I quit!    May be able to salvage some area for winter crops... Hope to as I can still get cole crops, root crops, etc.  It is decent here into early Dec most years.  This year -- who knows.  Weird weather.   Noticed fields of crops with huge puddle ponds as I drove yesterday.  Farmers not happy.

Have a GREAT Friday....I need to get off to work.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Finally found the bite mark, it is on the inside of his upper forearm, almost to his chest.


Poor baby!  Good sized snake to reach up and bite him that high on the leg.  Yikes!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes. Only the one poult. Just checked the last couple eggs. They were DIS. Looks like development stopped when we had the power surge. Still a good hatch though.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> Someone had 9 poults on CL, near me, and before I could call to ask what kind -- they were sold!   It was good.  Not thinking I want to take on any more right now.  Of course, that was after they sold and I TRULY thought about any purchase.  Do not buy, do not buy!      Learn to say NO.
> 
> Had my coffee early but, thanks for the offer of more.  I have a coffee sampling demo today, so it will be in front of me all day.  With that in mind, I get to watch -- in total amazement! -- at how much sugar/creamer some people use.   OK, I'm a straight up drinker, occasional touch of cream if really bad coffee.   But we use these little cups, you get about 3 oz and some will put 2-3 teaspoons of sugar in it -- that's syrup!     And creamers.  Again, the flavored ones just poured in, as much as the coffee volume.  I could freeze this for coffee ice cream     Ahhhh...to each his own.
> 
> So, last night I made some more nectarine preserves.  Free fruit, free sugar.    Next week more peaches and apricots.   Need to buy another box of small lids for these 1/2 pt jars.   I do sometimes do a few pints but, prefer smaller so I can eat & go to another flavor.  All ready, cooking, jars hot, rings hot and I couldn't "find" lids. Panic mode!   Searched, thought and finally DID find a new box of small (had plenty larger) -- don't want that again.  Will buy them today!  Will have some corn to put up next week.   I need to make some cheese.  It will be a busy week.
> 
> You guys with producing gardens know what it takes (a 9 day week).  My garden started late from cold and rain.   THEN, once started, got flooded out & over grown with almost 3 weeks of daily rains...I quit!    May be able to salvage some area for winter crops... Hope to as I can still get cole crops, root crops, etc.  It is decent here into early Dec most years.  This year -- who knows.  Weird weather.   Noticed fields of crops with huge puddle ponds as I drove yesterday.  Farmers not happy.
> 
> Have a GREAT Friday....I need to get off to work.


What's a good site to learn to make cheese. Gotta learn before time to breed my goats.


----------



## Skiesblue

I’m enjoying coffee with a little organic molasses in it. Just enough to tweak the flavor not really sweeten. My new lambs have the water bunk figured out- good because of the heat. Heat categories for me are pretty hot, really hot and oh dear. Presently we’re at the low end of pretty hot. Hopefully tomatoes will start ripening. Most stayed green what’s up with that?


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> I’m enjoying coffee with a little organic molasses in it. Just enough to tweak the flavor not really sweeten. My new lambs have the water bunk figured out- good because of the heat. Heat categories for me are pretty hot, really hot and oh dear. Presently we’re at the low end of pretty hot. Hopefully tomatoes will start ripening. Most stayed green what’s up with that?


When the temperature gets too hot or too cold, the tomatoes won't ripen. Something to do with the pigments in the fruit that make them turn red, they need the right temp to generate those orange/red pigments.


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm hoping to have some F1 EE's next year. Maybe I'll get my npip too. But I would just send you some eggs if you decided to try or if you have a broody...


That would be great! My EE was a broody once. 
And what is npip?



Mini Horses said:


> I have a coffee sampling demo today, so it will be in front of me all day. With that in mind, I get to watch -- in total amazement! -- at how much sugar/creamer some people use. OK, I'm a straight up drinker, occasional touch of cream if really bad coffee. But we use these little cups, you get about 3 oz and some will put 2-3 teaspoons of sugar in it -- that's syrup!   And creamers. Again, the flavored ones just poured in, as much as the coffee volume. I could freeze this for coffee ice cream  Ahhhh...to each his own.


They want some coffee to go with their sugar! 
I like sugar in my coffee but not extremely sweet. I can do with or without creamer. No flavored coffee or flavored creamer for me. Occasionally I'd add a dash of cinnamon in the coffee grinds before brewing.


----------



## Skiesblue

RollingAcres said:


> When the temperature gets too hot or too cold, the tomatoes won't ripen. Something to do with the pigments in the fruit that make them turn red, they need the right temp to generate those orange/red pigments.


Thanks. Bunking the green tomatoes in the banana basket only does so much. I have a black and red variety that turns completely black but doesn’t ripen. Green beans all burned up. This was a challenging season.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I get to watch -- in total amazement! -- at how much sugar/creamer some people use. OK, I'm a straight up drinker, occasional touch of cream if really bad coffee.


Seems to me like a person might want to taste the coffee first. I know a guy who will put 2-3 liquid "cream cups" in a cup of coffee and a lady that will dump in 4-5 packets of sugar. They don't even know if the coffee is "bad" first. I put some heavy cream in the coffee I make at home, no sugar. If I'm out there may or may not be sugar necessary but usually does want a bit of cream (half and half at best).


----------



## Baymule

I canned 27 pints and 4 half pints of elderberry syrup. Ready for flu season. Our oldest granddaughter is allergic to antibiotics so I’m getting into herbals. I canned 8 pints of spicy sweet pickles. Cleaned up mess, tired now. 

Trip slept all morning and went outside a few minutes ago. Still swollen, but much better.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> a lady that will dump in 4-5 packets of sugar.


Umm that's me


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I canned 27 pints and 4 half pints of elderberry syrup. Ready for flu season. Our oldest granddaughter is allergic to antibiotics so I’m getting into herbals. I canned 8 pints of spicy sweet pickles. Cleaned up mess, tired now.
> Trip slept all morning and went outside a few minutes ago. Still swollen, but much better.


Nice!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I'm curious too. What's npip?


----------



## Mini Horses

National Poultry Inspection Plan....

I have no affiliation with this info below (although I have bought from MyPetChicken)  but it's a pretty decent explanation of the NPIP  & they have a site.

https://www.mypetchicken.com/backya...and-why-should-I-purchase-only-from-H350.aspx


----------



## RollingAcres

Got it! Thanks MH.


----------



## promiseacres

Roll me too said:


> Umm that's me


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> What's a good site to learn to make cheese. Gotta learn before time to breed my goats.



Library near you?
Google make goat cheese
OR

tell me what you want to make & I will scan directions from my cheese making book  by Ricki Carroll.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

_"What's a good site to learn to make cheese. Gotta learn before time to breed my goats."_

I started here:  http://www.fiascofarm.com/dairy/index.htm


----------



## Skiesblue

Baymule said:


> I canned 27 pints and 4 half pints of elderberry syrup. Ready for flu season. Our oldest granddaughter is allergic to antibiotics so I’m getting into herbals. I canned 8 pints of spicy sweet pickles. Cleaned up mess, tired now.
> 
> Trip slept all morning and went outside a few minutes ago. Still swollen, but much better.


Lordy where do you get so many elderberries?
Check into antibiotic alternatives like sulpha drugs or anything else she might tolerate. You’re probably ahead of me on that. I’m allergic to anything ending in ‘cillin’  
I have to be careful treating animals. If an oral capsule breaks and spills on my skin it leaves painful burns. But there are some antibiotics I can use. Good luck.


----------



## promiseacres

Garden tractor pull today, DH hasn' made any yet this year. He's not happy as he had to go into work. I helped him load up now enjoying my syrup...I mean coffee. Plenty for all. I don't mind how you prefer it .


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> enjoying my syrup...I mean coffee. Plenty for all. I don't mind how you prefer it .



 I believe each should prepare as they like it -- BUT 2 teaspoons in 3 oz is a HUGE amount.  Those packets are only 1/2 tsp.   Bet you don't use 16 of those in an 8 oz cup.    

So I am now enjoying a fresh brewed cup -- straight up!   

It just finished brewing, help yourself.   There is sugar & goat cream available for anyone who wants it.   I had some fresh blueberries while waiting and there's more -- have some.

Heavy rain again today & tomorrow.   Of course!  tomorrow is my one day off, again...one day and rain     Maybe it's my punishment for not cleaning house on my last day off.  Guess I will do that tomorrow.    To be honest, I sometimes just crash a few hrs on these lone days because I've generally been working 10 hr days for a week or more and need a break.  Hey, I don't feel guilty -- just know that feeding, watering, milking, etc. gets first priority.    Glad that I can still do what I do.   I see sooooo many who cannot handle their own self needs for a day, work and farm life is NOT an option for them.   Good health is a Blessing that I am thankful to have.

Work calls.   Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pastor Dave

There's a certification here in Indiana through the county or maybe a permit to sell eggs at farmer's markets and stuff. I asked a lady at church that's been on a farm her whole life what it involved if there were tests or inspections. She said there used to be but not now. I am not sure what the benefit is unless there's a fee to the county and then I guess it's abt the $.


----------



## Baymule

Skiesblue said:


> Lordy where do you get so many elderberries?
> Check into antibiotic alternatives like sulpha drugs or anything else she might tolerate. You’re probably ahead of me on that. I’m allergic to anything ending in ‘cillin’
> I have to be careful treating animals. If an oral capsule breaks and spills on my skin it leaves painful burns. But there are some antibiotics I can use. Good luck.


We found a patch on the side of the road and have been picking from it. I think I'm going to cut some of the canes, cut them in 1 foot lengths and make me a row of my own elderberries. I put 2 cups of water to 1 cup berries and cooked them, then strained, mashed the berries, added a little water, returned to stove, then strained again. 

My son in law calls my herbals witchcraft and scoffs at me. He has a touch of Aspergers and it makes him a little rude. Other than that, he is the perfect husband, father and son in law. Couldn't ask for a better man. So I just overlook his quirks. 

We picked berries again yesterday and got probably another 6 cups of berries.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Best pie ever from elderberry. Mom used to have Dad go pick raspberries/blackberries or cut off sprigs of elderberries. It wasn't just the great amount of sugar used to make it sweet, it has such a unique taste. Haven't had it in probably 20 years.


----------



## RollingAcres

Had my coffee with lots of sugar  and now heading out to get errands done. Of course it's going to rain later and probably tomorrow and I need to mow the lawn. 
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> Best pie ever from elderberry. Mom used to have Dad go pick raspberries/blackberries or cut off sprigs of elderberries. It wasn't just the great amount of sugar used to make it sweet, it has such a unique taste. Haven't had it in probably 20 years.


Did your Mom mix the elderberry juice with the blackberries/raspberries?


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Umm that's me


I figure if something needs that much "adulteration" to make it palatable, no sense in consuming it in the first place


----------



## Skiesblue

What do elderberries taste like?


----------



## Skiesblue

I’ve not eaten any pie except store frozen. Now that I think of it not a lot of garden raised vegs except tomatoes. I’m missing out.


----------



## Baymule

What do elderberries taste like? 

@Skiesblue  Hard to describe. But they must be cooked before consuming. They have to be de-stemmed, the leaves and stems contain toxins and should not be consumed. I use @Devonviolet's recipe for making the syrup. I have ordered dried berries from Amazon, but this year, we went picking. Elderberries are good for the flu, they stop the virus from replicating. 

Yes, you are missing out by not having a garden. Fresh vegetables are so darn good. The abundance from one tiny seed is astonishing to me. No matter how many times I plant, the miracle of a seed never fails to amaze me. The harvest of fresh vegetables, canning, freezing and dehydrating, putting them up for winter eating is as natural to me as breathing. I have massive failures, but I have massive success too. Right now in the garden I have zucchini, I make fruit roll ups for the grand kids with cooked, pureed zucchini and frozen Welches grape juice. I have corn that is almost ready to pick, tomatoes, purple hull peas and cucumbers. Earlier I had mustard greens and turnips. We eat a lot of meals out of the garden. BYH has a sister site, www.theeasygarden.com link is on the right side of this page. Lots of information, lots of friendly people who like to help other gardeners. Why don't you check it out?


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> You lost me at vegan....
> 
> How about chocolate covered coffee beans? I love those!





Mini Horses said:


> Alaskan....you can get shots of high strength coffee in small containers. Couple ounces. That could work. Alas, not as crushable as a bar but...taste?



-yawn-

The chocolate covered beans probably would have been a good choice.

The bars were decent... definitely not bad, and I sure was glad to have them!

I am about to get off the ferry and head to bed!!

I will catch you all up tomorrow. 

From Saint Nilas Island



 
Leaving the small islands to return to Kodiak 


 
Beach at Saint Nilas


 
Kodiak harbor when we were getting ready to go to the islands.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I make fruit roll ups for the grand kids with cooked, pureed zucchini and frozen Welches grape juice.


Why have I never heard you mention these fruit rollups???  So, are you going to share your recipe???


----------



## Mini Horses

OK Devonviolet...we were both up at a terrible hour  
Already past cup 2.  Flipped over to SS and got involved with the black garlic thread, then search and that lead to some other sites with info on smoking garlic &/or sliced onions in a solar dehydrator, etc.  Then on to some market sales product ideas for next year.  Yeah, I've been jumping around.   One day off, rain for later, downpour late yesterday.  Can't do much outside today and was dark when I got up at 3:30.   So sideline farm work for next year evolved as I read one little post on SS.     My mind floats.

Made a big pot of chili  (yes, TX crew, with beans) for freezer fill.   I will process about 10# of peaches and a huge amount of pears, probably 15# sometime today/tonight.  Not sure if I will can or freeze them.  Depends on how other things go with weather, mood, animals.  LOL will be a strange day as I don't have to "be" anywhere.  That sounds nice, really.

Everyone must be sleeping in today


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Everyone must be sleeping in today


I wish!   I'm going to give that black g garlic a try!  


Mini Horses said:


> So sideline farm work for next year evolved as I read one little post on SS.  My mind floats.


What are you thinking?   You have a plan to get out of the work force before that - please share!!!!

Alrighty - off to figure out what I need to do today...maybe stir that corn, lol!


----------



## Mini Horses

Nah, told you I was planning to quit work in 12-18 mos, at least one of my jobs, then the other.  So looking at farm income type efforts.  Advance planning.   That's why I've been looking, buying, shopping all these things I "think" I want to have -- get that in place before I drop a paycheck.  Will be able to make the things I want with equipment in place.  I will be broke, busy and happy!  The old lady and her farm.

Yeah,  I plan to do the black garlic.  Novelty thing but sounds good.  AND since I have no rice cooker, looked & found other options.

Of course Greybeard pointed out that if a farm had to mow their fields just to keep them down, that they were understocked.  Now I know GB knows his stuff, so I may have to buy something!?   Increase the goat herd?  The chickens maybe -- at least they give me eggs to sell -- but don't eat enough grass for what I have to cut.

I believe I could find someone to buy a feeder calf, I finish and we split it.  Thinking I may look into that.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> OK Devonviolet...we were both up at a terrible hour


Yes, occasionally I am up in the middle of the night.  Sometimes I fall asleep in my chair and wake up with a full bladder. I check BYH before I hit the hay.

Last night, I had made some turkey stuffing and a pumpkin pie, to take for our monthly church fellowship meal today.  I was waiting for the pie to cool enough, that I could put it in the fridge to cool. Both turned out yummy, BTW!  



Mini Horses said:


> My mind floats.


I know exactly what you mean, Mini.  There are times I go online to look something up. That triggers a thought, so I look something else up.  And on and on it goes.  My mother used to call it “rabbit trails”.

DH will come into the room and ask what I’m doing. I’ll say more research.  My mind never shuts off!!!  That can be a good thing and it can be a bad thing.


----------



## Skiesblue

Mini Horses said:


> Nah, told you I was planning to quit work in 12-18 mos, at least one of my jobs, then the other.  So looking at farm income type efforts.  Advance planning.   That's why I've been looking, buying, shopping all these things I "think" I want to have -- get that in place before I drop a paycheck.  Will be able to make the things I want with equipment in place.  I will be broke, busy and happy!  The old lady and her farm.
> 
> Yeah,  I plan to do the black garlic.  Novelty thing but sounds good.  AND since I have no rice cooker, looked & found other options.
> 
> Of course Greybeard pointed out that if a farm had to mow their fields just to keep them down, that they were understocked.  Now I know GB knows his stuff, so I may have to buy something!?   Increase the goat herd?  The chickens maybe -- at least they give me eggs to sell -- but don't eat enough grass for what I have to cut.
> 
> I believe I could find someone to buy a feeder calf, I finish and we split it.  Thinking I may look into that.


Hair sheep. No shear and tasty but you’ll need fencing and a guardian.


----------



## Skiesblue

For the gardeners here I do have a couple of zucchini the size of a Buick. And lovely tomato plants with fruit that may finally start to ripen.


----------



## Pastor Dave

No Bay, my Mom just did straight up elderberry with sugar and cornstarch. When it came to berries, she sent my Dad and me out. She got in chiggers real bad one time and got scared off. Haha
I didn't know abt the toxins involved in the stems and elderberries. I just know she knew how to prepare them, and it made The BEST Pie Ever! 
She was always good at just abt any pie you have heard of or read abt. Hot and cold pie are my two favorites, and Elderberry wins the ribbon!


----------



## Baymule

@Skiesblue for your Buick sized zucchini, make Zucchini Boats! Cut in half, scoop our seeds with a spoon. With the spoon, scoop out as much of the zucchini as you can. Chop in half inch pieces. Chop an onion, saute with zucchini. Brown a pound of hamburger meat. Combine with zucchini and onion, can add mushrooms, bell pepper or whatever you like. Mix in a cup of spaghetti sauce. Fill the zucchini shells, place on a cookie sheet. Bake at 350 for half hour, remove from oven, top with cheese and put back in the oven for 15 minutes. 

@Devonviolet I use 6 Buick sized zucchini. I cut in half, then quarter them. I scoop out the seeds and peel. I slice each quarter in two pieces, then cut in one inch cubes. Put them in a pot, add grape juice to barely cover and simmer until the zucchini is translucent. Puree in a blender and add one can frozen Welches grape juice. Blend again. Pour on solid sheets in dehydrator and dry. You would NEVER know that it is zucchini!


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> No Bay, my Mom just did straight up elderberry with sugar and cornstarch. When it came to berries, she sent my Dad and me out. She got in chiggers real bad one time and got scared off. Haha
> I didn't know abt the toxins involved in the stems and elderberries. I just know she knew how to prepare them, and it made The BEST Pie Ever!
> She was always good at just abt any pie you have heard of or read abt. Hot and cold pie are my two favorites, and Elderberry wins the ribbon!


I like pies. Cake is just ok, but PIES! YUM! I have several cups of Elderberries in the refrigerator, I may have to try making a pie. My favorite is cherry pie, but all I've ever had was store bought. No cherry trees here!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Mom didn't mind cherry picking. No chiggers! Just the occassional tick. We took our 6' step ladders and picked wherever we found permission. IN has 'em.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> My favorite is cherry pie, but all I've ever had was store bought. No cherry trees here!


I LOVE cherry pie!!!  I used to be able to get cans of unsweetened,  tart cherries in cherry juice. Those cherries made the best cherry pies! 

For the past several years, I have been looking for those cherries in multiple stores. But, all i finf is cherry pie "filling", which includes sugar, cornstarch and who know what else. So, it stays on the shelf.


Oh, and thanks, @Baymule.  I'll have to give your recipe a try once i have loys of zuccini.


----------



## RollingAcres

Before



 
After


----------



## Bruce

DW brought home a zucchini club yesterday. Someone likes to leave them on her counter at the PO. She and DD1 made chocolate chip zucchini bread and gave the excess to the chickens. They were quite happy to have the "club".


----------



## Pastor Dave

@Alaskan,
How are you after the large earthquake that I have heard hit up there?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Before
> View attachment 51178
> After
> View attachment 51179


I use that oatmeal crumble over fruit too! It sure is quick and delicious!


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> @Alaskan,
> How are you after the large earthquake that I have heard hit up there?


Huh?

Was there one?


----------



## Alaskan

Ah.... looked it up...

That is on the north slope..  super far away from me.

Thanks though for thinking of me.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I use that oatmeal crumble over fruit too! It sure is quick and delicious!


That oatmeal crumble is my go to for everything crisps or crumble. I agree it sure is delicious!


----------



## Alaskan

Raining here...


----------



## RollingAcres

Raining here too...tomorrow will be rainy as well. I have planned on taking my son tp the fair and watch the monster tryck free style show but may not go if it rains


----------



## Skiesblue

RollingAcres said:


> That oatmeal crumble is my go to for everything crisps or crumble. I agree it sure is delicious!


Recipe? I’m pretty sure I can smell that...


----------



## Skiesblue

Watching the Incredible Dr. Pol. He had to euthanize his dog (cancer). Reminded me of putting one of mine down. We were new to the community. It was done in the truck because Rose was huge and unmovable. Somebody hugged me (I was crying) and to this day I have no idea who it was. 
Don’t forget kindnesses in life.


----------



## Baymule

We just lost our beloved Parker to pancreatic cancer, it is heartbreaking.

Coffee is ready, actually been ready and I drank it. I'll make some more for y'all!


----------



## RollingAcres

We lost our June 2 momths ago to cancer as well. It still hurts .


----------



## promiseacres

craving home baked goods.. DH hasn't had time to fix my oven and he's at school for work again... home tonight so am hopeful... something gets fixed soon coffee is on


----------



## promiseacres

so sorry Bay! 


Baymule said:


> We just lost our beloved Parker to pancreatic cancer, it is heartbreaking.
> 
> Coffee is ready, actually been ready and I drank it. I'll make some more for y'all!


----------



## Baymule

@Pastor Dave I have an elderberry pie in the oven right now. Because of you mentioning your Mom’s pie, I decided to make one. Sure smells good!


----------



## Pastor Dave

@Baymule I think I can smell it baking. It needs to jell up just a bit and then put a big scoop or two of ice cream on it!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Pastor Dave how's your recovery?


----------



## Baymule

This has to be one of the best pies I ever had. I have discovered refrigerated pie crust. I have never been good at pie crust, ready made is awesome. This pie is delicious. Thanks for sharing your memories of your Mom making elderberry pie @Pastor Dave.


----------



## Alaskan

Pie!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> @Baymule I think I can smell it baking. It needs to jell up just a bit and then put a big scoop or two of ice cream on it!


Then pack it in dry ice and send it to Dave!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Pie for @Pastor Dave.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I have discovered refrigerated pie crust.


You just now discovered frozen & refrigerated  pie crust?
They've been around since the early 60s & late 50s...
_*[1958]*
"Frozen Pie Crust, pgk. 29 cents."
---Panola Watchman [Carthage TX], November 20, 1958 (p. 44)_

Wait till you discover automobiles and flyin machines like aeroplanes...you'll really be in for a shock.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> This has to be one of the best pies I ever had. I have discovered refrigerated pie crust. I have never been good at pie crust, ready made is awesome. This pie is delicious. Thanks for sharing your memories of your Mom making elderberry pie Pastor Dave.


Looks good Bay! 



Bruce said:


> Then pack it in dry ice and send it to Dave!


I've never had elderberry pie. Please send me some as well. 



greybeard said:


> You just now discovered frozen & refrigerated pie crust?
> They've been around since the early 60s & late 50s...
> _*[1958]*
> "Frozen Pie Crust, pgk. 29 cents."
> ---Panola Watchman [Carthage TX], November 20, 1958 (p. 44)_
> 
> Wait till you discover automobiles and flyin machines like aeroplanes...you'll really be in for a shock.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Morning all! Phone has been wonky. Got a pair of lop ears for my birthday yesterday. Found a buck for theM I hope to pick up saturday....


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Morning all! Phone has been wonky. Got a pair of lop ears for my birthday yesterday. Found a buck for theM I hope to pick up saturday....


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Pastor Dave

@RollingAcres I am doing real well. I'm observing the weight restriction, but haven't slowed down hardly at all. Jill and my oldest, Heath, did my chores first afternoon after surgery, but I went out same evening to check on the rabbits, and was back to doing chores the next day. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good to hear!


----------



## RollingAcres

It's time for an afternoon cup of sugar with coffee. (@Bruce )


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Pastor Dave said:


> @RollingAcres I am doing real well. I'm observing the weight restriction, but haven't slowed down hardly at all. Jill and my oldest, Heath, did my chores first afternoon after surgery, but I went out same evening to check on the rabbits, and was back to doing chores the next day. Thanks for asking.


Glad You Are Healing Well!!



RollingAcres said:


> It's time for an afternoon cup of sugar with coffee. (@Bruce )


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Meet Ginger...and Daisy....


----------



## RollingAcres

Awww how cute!


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Meet Ginger...and Daisy....View attachment 51301 View attachment 51302


Are they pets, or dinner?

Cute


----------



## Baymule

Lops are cute. Every now and then you get one with one ear down and the other ear up. We called them flops.  You have a pair of cuties, like the black and white one.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> It's time for an afternoon cup of sugar with coffee. (@Bruce )


When we were little we would have coffee at Grandma and Grandpa's (Dad's parents). It was basically milk with a few tablespoons of coffee.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Alaskan said:


> Are they pets, or dinner?
> 
> Cute


I've sold a few of my meat bunny babies as pets due to their disposition and I kept getting asked by others if I had other varieties like lops or lionheads.... so these young ladies are my pet breeders. I won't breed them as often as my meat gals. All my breeders are pets. Bunny meat isn't as versatile or tasty the older they get.....



Baymule said:


> Lops are cute. Every now and then you get one with one ear down and the other ear up. We called them flops.  You have a pair of cuties, like the black and white one.


thank you! It's hard to see but her spots have that brindle coloring.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> When we were little we would have coffee at Grandma and Grandpa's (Dad's parents). It was basically milk with a few tablespoons of coffee.


When my son was around 3 he asked for coffee so we gave him milk with a drop of our coffee.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

My oldest would sneak sips of papas coffee when he would go for his morning constitutional. The little was only about 3 at the time. Now he is 11.... I let him have a cup every once in a while. It's mostly sugar with a bit of coffee.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Any of you with chickens might appreciate this story.....

I had two broodies that hatched out a clutch of 5. Another eggs began to hatch but they were off nest so I had to put it in the bator. Little Shasta hatched without a hitch. I let her dry and fluff then I put her back. The mommas and her siblings were happy to have her back. Two days later my incubator chicks hatched. Five chicken chicks, a turkey poult and 4 quail. Decent hatch I guess. The hubbs brought home two barred rock (hoping they are pullets).... I put the quail in my outdoor chickery  brooder and moved the broodies into a modified rabbit hutch with a bit more space and some ground time available.... I was moving my brooder chicks and thought "let's see if they will just adopt these babies too". So I put their chicks (two had died so they had four) into the tub I was using to move the brooder chicks and put the broodies in my small dog crate to move. As I was waiting on our oldest to bring me something so I could settle them, I tilted the tub over a bit so the broodies could see their babies. They looked a bit shocked to see so many.... But then they immediately went back to their distressed broody  clucks. Finally got them all settled in to the new space and all the chickies (even the poult) were playing and eating and drinking. Checked on them at tuck in last night and the two broodies had them ALL tucked under them, safe, sound, and warm! I got really lucky and they are such good moms, adopting such a large group of babies they didn't hatch.... soSo proud of my two girls!

I hope everyone is well this AM. We are truely blessed!

Coffee is on, biscuits and gravy on the table. Help yourselves!


----------



## promiseacres

thank you! It's hard to see but her spots have that brindle coloring.[/QUOTE]
Looks like chestnut and broken chestnut. 

thanks for biscuits and gravy 

We are on day 4 of school. so far it's going well.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee and biscuits & gravy @MatthewsHomestead . Really nice to hear your broodies are being such good moms.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

They are my best two hens 

Shhhhhh don't tell the others I said that!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

promiseacres said:


> thank you! It's hard to see but her spots have that brindle coloring.


Looks like chestnut and broken chestnut. 

thanks for biscuits and gravy 

We are on day 4 of school. so far it's going well.[/QUOTE]
Your probably right. I don't know all the colorings, just some good recipes! I do know blue eyes disqualifies from being a show bunny but don't know why. Everyone wanting them for pets loves the red or blue eyes.

Lunch break! Homegrown ma'mater sandwhiches, watermelon slices, grapes, and southern sweet tea. Grab a plate!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Lunch break! Homegrown ma'mater sandwhiches, watermelon slices, grapes, and southern sweet tea. Grab a plate!



Yummy! I have leftover baked ziti.


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> Recipe? I’m pretty sure I can smell that...



*Oatmeal crumble topping recipe
*
Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups oats. I only have old fashioned rolled oats at home so that's what I used
1/2 cup AP flour
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4-1/2 cup chopped nuts, optional (I like using pecans in my baking)
A pinch of salt, also optional
A few dashes of cinnamon depending on how much you like it to be "cinnamonny"
1 stick of butter, melted

Mix all dry ingredients together.
Pour melted butter over the mixed dry ingredients and mix everything until coated
This recipe is enough for a 9" pie dish. It's also very good as a topping for muffins.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I got really lucky and they are such good moms, adopting such a large group of babies they didn't hatch.... soSo proud of my two girls!


I LOVE broodies like that!!!  Nice!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is Tuxedo. He will be Ginger and Daisy's boyfriend. Just got home from picking him up. He is a sweetie but camera shy.


----------



## Alaskan

He has no face.... just sayin'


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is Tuxedo. He will be Ginger and Daisy's boyfriend. Just got home from picking him up. He is a sweetie but camera shy.View attachment 51361


----------



## Alaskan

I was teasing...   even without his face showing, it is clear that he is a cute rabbit.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

He was being camera shy. Lol 


Alaskan said:


> I was teasing...   even without his face showing, it is clear that he is a cute rabbit.


oh I know you were. No worries. It was pretty funny. He is adorable and sweet. All the new lops are a tad shy of what I consider an appropriate mating age (6mos). By the beginning of Sept they should be ready for me to break out the candles and Marvin Gay.... Kinda excited to see what colors they throw. His parents are gorgeous and with the girls coloring.....


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, I have no idea about rabbit colors... what is dominant, etc.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Genetics is Greek to me. I just like to be surprised and see what comes out. I took the time to learn a little basic stuff with my chickens so I can try and create another blue Wheaton rooster but that's about it....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I hate being an insomniac. Early to rise, late to sleep, rarely get a nap.....


----------



## Alaskan

If you aren't going to sleep at night... naps would be good. 

Can you sleep standing up?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
New bunnies are cute! @Bunnylady has Been working on a color genetics thread in the bunny area.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee @promiseacres .

@MatthewsHomestead Tuxedo is cute even tho he's faceless. lol


----------



## RollingAcres

Funny lyrics Friday from my DS: 

*Pat Benatar, Heartbreaker*
DS: You're a heartbreaker, _tree_ maker....

*Bon Jovi, You give love a bad name *
DS: Shot through the heart and _you're too lame_, Darlin' you give love a bad name..... (You're too lame, that's why you give love a bad name! )

*The Police, Roxanne*
DS: Roxanne, you don't have to _throw up_ the red light....

*ACDC, TNT*
DS: ...so lock up your _donuts_, lock up your wife, lock up your back door.....

This kid...lol!


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like a little classic rock n' roll to get the morning going! That and COFFEE! 

Loved the broody story @MatthewsHomestead  those hens deserve a special treat!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on!
> New bunnies are cute! @Bunnylady has Been working on a color genetics thread in the bunny area.


Cool!



RollingAcres said:


> Thanks for coffee @promiseacres .
> 
> @MatthewsHomestead Tuxedo is cute even tho he's faceless. lol


 thank you


Baymule said:


> Nothing like a little classic rock n' roll to get the morning going! That and COFFEE!
> 
> Loved the broody story @MatthewsHomestead  those hens deserve a special treat!


Yes they do!!

he has a face!


----------



## Alaskan

And eyeballs!!   Nice!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I feel like black is just hard to photograph! 

It’s 2:30 pm here. I try to avoid coffee after 10am but I think I’m going to put on another pot so that I don’t have to use toothpicks to keep my eyes open. Anyone want to join for a cup? I have a few homemade biscuits leftover...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

You are too much!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MatthewsHomestead said:


> You are too much!!



We posted at the same time! It looks like this is a response to me but I know it’s really aimed @Alaskan and the statements of the obviously obvious.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> We posted at the same time! It looks like this is a response to me but I know it’s really aimed @Alaskan and the statements of the obviously obvious.


You never know, maybe she was referring to you and the toothpicks comment. 

But I know it was meant for Alaskan's comment.


----------



## Alaskan

Toothpicks in eyeballs are bad.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Alaskan said:


> Toothpicks in eyeballs are bad.



I always imagine them going through my eyelids!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh mylanta!!!!! Y'all went from too much to "whoa nelly"!!!

Notice I said* y'all *this time! Hehe


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Welp..... it's high school football season!! Went to a game this evening that was a tight game all the way to the last play. Good times.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Tomorrow I get up an hour early for the sale.... hope to re home these last three boy bunnies.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

OH!!!!! Olive the piggie is rounding out!!!!Finally noticed it today!


----------



## Alaskan

Never can figure out how to spell y'all.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We are going to pick up a huge boar this morning. Wilbur got too big to breed their , sows, so we are buying him. We’ll keep him 4-6 weeks, then take him to slaughter.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rainy day here. I'm going to make a second cup of coffee. Who wants more coffee?
Went out to pick some tomatoes and jalapenos this morning. I don't have enough tomatoes to can up but should have enough to make a batch of sauce for dinner.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

The sale sucks today. I'll probably be packing up early


----------



## Alaskan

I want a teleport box...  so I can send my animals to market.

The market up here is impressively bad this year.  Economy up here has been tanking for three years now...  everyone is trying to sell off their chicken coops and their animals.

I haven't sold a single duck!  Those used to sell out, with extra people clamoring for more, in 3 days max after posting the ad.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Never can figure out how to spell y'all.


And what about the possessive and the plural possessive!
Y'all's
All y'alls'
??


----------



## Wehner Homestead

but so true! Just run with it!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have been substituting some green tea for coffee lately. It doesn't have near the caffeine benefit, but is supposed to be good for inflammation and antibodies. So, I have some in the morning and again after supper. IF I don't feel some results, in time I will switch back to coffee.

I am waiting til the end of the month to breed my does. I should get a cool day or so that the bucks need to be "prime". They will kindle at the end of September, so it shouldn't be so hot by then. It should give enough time to allow another kindle in the Fall before it gets too cold. I like to start back up at middle or end of February so they kindle in March and squeeze in another so can breed first of May and kindle in June before taking a break for the summer.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Pastor Dave said:


> I have been substituting some green tea for coffee lately. It doesn't have near the caffeine benefit, but is supposed to be good for inflammation and antibodies. So, I have some in the morning and again after supper. IF I don't feel some results, in time I will switch back to coffee.
> 
> I am waiting til the end of the month to breed my does. I should get a cool day or so that the bucks need to be "prime". They will kindle at the end of September, so it shouldn't be so hot by then. It should give enough time to allow another kindle in the Fall before it gets too cold. I like to start back up at middle or end of February so they kindle in March and squeeze in another so can breed first of May and kindle in June before taking a break for the summer.


sounds about like my plans. Except I won't be able to breed the lops until early september. Thankfully it doesn't get really cold here until late December..... ish..... past couple years though it's been unpredictable round these parts....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes, I know it's late/early.... can't sleep. My ear is bothering me, RLS is acting up something fierce and the Hubbs sounds like a freight train.....


----------



## Alaskan

Me, just going to bed.

-yawn-

Hope you get some sleep


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> I have been substituting some green tea for coffee lately. It doesn't have near the caffeine benefit, but is supposed to be good for inflammation and antibodies. So, I have some in the morning and again after supper. IF I don't feel some results, in time I will switch back to coffee.


And if it does work, you'll have to quit this thread and start one called "Green tea anyone?"


----------



## Mini Horses

Pastor Dave said:


> I am waiting til the end of the month to breed my does. I should get a cool day or so that the bucks need to be "prime".



How many does do you keep in the lineup?   I know you use the meat but, do you market any of it? 

Alaskan, I think the economy is off in many places.  With many store closings the income slows, the costs to maintain animals is one of first to go....Weather has caused a lot of income issues with the snowball effects of life, work, damage, etc.  It's tough all around.  At least you can send the ducks to freezer camp.   Sadly, I don't see a lot of upswing coming in the next couple of years.  Those of us with coping skills and the ability to sustain our own food supplies will be in a better place than many!

I am lazing around this morning as it's first day I didn't have to be at work by 8 in a week.  Of course I still woke at 5:30 but, nice to be able to "relax" for a couple hours.  (I work later today)  Made some peach butter last night, only small batch of 4 jars.  It adds up   Besides, only me to eat and I have that much nectarine preserves made.   Using up some free fruit. I do not eat much in the way of jellies, etc.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Alaskan, I think the economy is off in many places. With many store closings the income slows, the costs to maintain animals is one of first to go....Weather has caused a lot of income issues with the snowball effects of life, work, damage, etc. It's tough all around. At least you can send the ducks to freezer camp. Sadly, I don't see a lot of upswing coming in the next couple of years. Those of us with coping skills and the ability to sustain our own food supplies will be in a better place than many!



With us up here lots of oil field jobs shut down.

Tough I agree.


----------



## Pastor Dave

@Mini Horses, I quit trying to sell to customers. I didn't market them or advertise much when I did. I had 4 does and 2 bucks, and abt this time last year I decided to scale back to half. At first I had many customers trying it out. Most had raised back in the day or liked to eat them when younger. I thought they would be more repeat customers, but I definitely misfigured. Instead of every 5 weeks, some only bought twice a year or less. Some never bought again. So the meat began stacking up some, and I didn't want that to happen. I cut back to just what we eat now and if I want to give the occassional one away to family or friends.


----------



## Mini Horses

Pastor Dave said:


> I cut back to just what we eat now and if I want to give the occassional one away to family or friends.



That's a good place to be and sometimes hard to do.  

I have those down size thoughts when I open the frig and see 6 gal of goat milk -- like, "why do I _need_ to milk this many?".   If I find my sales for "in milk does" slows next year, then I will rethink my herd size...or the "type" i.e. meat/dairy, adjusting accordingly. 

Gardens the same.  Do I NEED 20 tomato plants?


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Gardens the same. Do I NEED 20 tomato plants?


Yes. Each row like this:
One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
= 20.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Yes. Each row like this:
> One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
> One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
> One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
> One for the poor, one for the birds, one for the worms, one for the fungus, one for you.
> = 20.




You left out the bunnies


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on...DD1 is on the bus. She isn’t a morning person and that was a battle. Ugh! She’s not trying to misbehave, she just doesn’t wake up all the way until she’s already on the bus.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Coffee is on.
Fall weather (or for @Baymule it's winter weather) is here.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Coffee is on...DD1 is on the bus. She isn’t a morning person and that was a battle. Ugh! She’s not trying to misbehave, she just doesn’t wake up all the way until she’s already on the bus.


How's her cough?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> How's her cough?



Thanks for asking! Basically gone. We’d stopped her allergy medicine and have since restarted it. I think that and keeping her home from school on Friday and she took a 4.5 hr nap have helped the most.


----------



## RollingAcres

That's good to hear!


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> You left out the bunnies


And the chickens!


----------



## RollingAcres

Forgot to post this morning. We had some time to do some fishing and swimming yesterday. The weather was gorgeous.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## greybeard

A good time for fishing and swimming.
(It's safe to go back near the water. Shark Week is officially over and the last of the Sharknado movies has been done and shown).


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Into week 2 of school. Sometimes I wonder if it's worth it... hoping DS gets motivated. Farrier is coming and need to clean bunny cages...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

greybeard said:


> A good time for fishing and swimming.
> (It's safe to go back near the water. Shark Week is officially over and the last of the Sharknado movies has been done and shown).


----------



## Wehner Homestead

promiseacres said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Into week 2 of school. Sometimes I wonder if it's worth it... hoping DS gets motivated. Farrier is coming and need to clean bunny cages...



I totally get it! Plan was to homeschool all the kids and DD1 wouldn’t work for me and it was a battle. She’s in her second week of first grade and wants to know why I won’t homeschool her! Homework is quite the to-do and I can’t cope with being responsible for ALL of her education. I’ll focus on teaching her other life skills like cooking, cleaning, animal responsibilities, etc while reinforcing what she learns at school.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee too! 

Random thought: Does anyone else ever wish that they had these emojis for texting??


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Random thought: Does anyone else ever wish that they had these emojis for texting??


Yes! But I also have some cool ones like such. Cool right?


----------



## Skiesblue

One reason this life is worth giving up city living.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wow!
Country living is always better than city living!


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> A good time for fishing and swimming.
> (It's safe to go back near the water. Shark Week is officially over and the last of the Sharknado movies has been done and shown).


Not to mention that they don't have alligators.

Did'ja see on the news about that woman that tried to save her dog from the 14' alligator? She saved the dog, but the gator got her! Were it me..... aw HELL NO! I ain't gonna fight no gator! And she wins the Darwin Awards!


----------



## RollingAcres

No sharks no gators no piranhas


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Good morning y'all. Coffee is on.
> Fall weather (or for @Baymule it's winter weather) is here.
> View attachment 51430


You're darn right! 57 degrees IS winter here! With occasional dips to the 30's but those never last long!


----------



## RollingAcres

And I'm out there in flip flops in 57 degrees weather


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> No sharks no gators no piranhas


No monster fish either? I bet y'all don't even have chupacabras either. 

http://www.science-rumors.com/19-chupacabra-facts-to-know-what-is-a-chupacabra/


----------



## RollingAcres

LOL! No chupacabras, just sasquatch 
We have Northern Pikes here but that's no monster fish (my son loves that show and "chasing monsters").


----------



## Alaskan

On the homeschooling....  yeah...  we school along with the college timeline...  so this week is prep...  next week we start.

As to trouble kids.  some kids just love to give grief.  My boys are as good as they come... but my eldest has his head screwed on crooked when it comes to school and following up etc.

He made 2 Fs last semester in college.....  no joke.  Turns out that he thought he had turned stuff in.... but hadn't (all papers were done electronically).  He never followed up...  so lots of ZEROS!!!  

Told him he gets 1 more semester...  then he gets kicked out of my house and pocket book.   Whatcha gonna do?  That boy is more stubborn than a rock.  Sweet kid.... but


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> No sharks no gators no piranhas


None of those nasties here either!


----------



## Baymule

What about alligator gar? 

https://www.chron.com/hunting-fishi...ator-Gar-Caught-in-Trinity-River-13003659.php

https://www.nature.org/newsfeatures/specialfeatures/animals/fish/alligator-gar-facts.xml


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Ok guys, plug your ears for a moment....

Why the hack don't men listen when you say "hey, we don't need to cut corners on this"....? I'm so frustrated with the Hubbs. He goes allllll out with 2x6s and welded cow panels and such for the goats.... for the horse he just puts out some t posts that (imo) are two short, some insulators with hot wire ran through.... but no heat to the wire..... really? Does he really think that's going to hold in a 1300# animal that has all these green soybean fields to stare at and who obviously thinks the grass is greener on the other side.... even though it's shorter and definitely NOT greener! He wants to put the smallest investment into things possible and expects professional results! Urgh! Not like we can't afford it. Just he is cheap! 

Ok guys, you can take the ear plugs out. I'm done ranting.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mornin.  Coffee is on. I picked up a few roosters the night before last. Was pouring when we got home so they camped under the carport. Got them settled in yesterday. One will end up moving on but the other three are promising studs for some easter eggers....at least two are named. One is Obi Wan Kenobi and the other is Qui-Gon Jinn. The 11yr old named them.....


----------



## promiseacres

@MatthewsHomestead  sounds like names my 9 yr old gives. 

 As for your DH mine is the opposite.... let' take 2 months to plan a project that will take 2 days....  and we needed it yesterday. I agree make those wires hot! 
BTW Duke DHs horse pushed his gate open last night...was grazing in the yard this morning he pushed the gate open after he unlatched it.. pain in the butt. If it was someone's else's horse DH would be threatening an auction.   I have had him isolated to put some weight on him....  now Duke is in the pen without gates to the yard, road.


----------



## Bruce

Wouldn't it be easy enough to lock the gate?


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> What about alligator gar?


None of that


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I have a lot to do today and tomorrow. I am going to work on the middle bedroom closet today. I am going to slice cucumbers and soak them in lime water, have a friend coming tomorrow. I'm going to teach her how to make the spicy sweet pickles that my great grand mother made.


----------



## RollingAcres

Morning everyone. Thanks for coffee @MatthewsHomestead .


MatthewsHomestead said:


> One is Obi Wan Kenobi and the other is Qui-Gon Jinn. The 11yr old named them.....


LOL kids! They always come up with some good names!

My chicks arrived yesterday! I posted some pics of them in my journal. DS named them last night. I didn't get to take individual pics of them but I will. Names are Pitch, Birch, Walnut, Romelle (a female character from Voltron), Jolte (Jolteon from Pokémon).


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't it be easy enough to lock the gate?


Problem is dispite lining everything up our latches no longer work because the posts have all moved due to the wet ground. Duke likes to lean on the gates and I am guessing lips at my chains until he gets out. My fix works for all the others and if he has company he doesn't appear bother them.  I may need to put a different chain on it, bc of our hot wire I can't just chain it to the post.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> I may need to put a different chain on it, bc of our hot wire I can't just chain it to the post.



Until stable posts, there is always -- WAIT -- baling twine 

That 1300# horse needs some electric on the fence.    Some days things just make you wonder!  Yes, the grass (crops) always seem greener on the other side.  But often the crops, which they will eat, can be a hazard to their health.  A big horse with colic is a real problem!!   Not to mention vets & possible worse than hoped outcomes.

I have been able to locate and cover excape routes for the goats  (put extra wire over lower half of tube gates!) -- except for ONE 18 month old doe...she jumps 4' like it wasn't there!  At least she also jumps back in     Now, the doelings from this year are no longer following her. I'm sure the guy with the alfalfa field across the road is pleased.    What can I say, she has good taste.  This year I will breed her and hope that stops the excessive jumping.  Has worked in the past with a couple other athletes.  

Morning news has reported this summer has been the overall highest on record for days of high humidity & rain here locally.  Like 60 out of 75 days....heck, I could have told him that!  Supposedly we will have 4 days of no rain now  then another front with -- what else?  lots more rain!  It's depressing and not convenient.   Could be worse, so I am thankful it is not.

Had tuna salad breakfast & some dehydrated figs that I worked up this week.  YUM.   I don't really like to "stop" to cook breakfast anymore, it seems.   So whatever leftovers are in there get my attention.     Gotta get outside!

Have a great mid-week day everyone.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

promiseacres said:


> @MatthewsHomestead  sounds like names my 9 yr old gives.
> 
> As for your DH mine is the opposite.... let' take 2 months to plan a project that will take 2 days....  and we needed it yesterday. I agree make those wires hot!
> BTW Duke DHs horse pushed his gate open last night...was grazing in the yard this morning he pushed the gate open after he unlatched it.. pain in the butt. If it was someone's else's horse DH would be threatening an auction.   I have had him isolated to put some weight on him....  now Duke is in the pen without gates to the yard, road.


He finally agreed that we need the heat. Even told her yesterday to enjoy it bc by this weekend he hopes to have it up and on. 
I'll be saving up and buying a few actual posts at a time. Next tax season we are springing for a much better fence if I've got to go buy the fence panels myself! And some tube gates. Plus he wants his own horse now so we can ride together. Not until we extend the pasture and set up fences better. Thankfully she only escaped the one time he left the gate unlatched. I was at football practice with our star wars fanatic so he had to run her down by hisself. Should have just put the lead line on her and he could have saved himself the trouble.... oh well. He's learning I guess. I'll take a pic of our gate system in a bit....



> Bruce, post: 564793, member: 14330"]Wouldn't it be easy enough to lock the gate?


Horses are highly intelligent. They can figure things out quicker than us humans sometimes..... even gate locks....



Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I have a lot to do today and tomorrow. I am going to work on the middle bedroom closet today. I am going to slice cucumbers and soak them in lime water, have a friend coming tomorrow. I'm going to teach her how to make the spicy sweet pickles that my great grand mother made.


I want to learn too! Recipe???


RollingAcres said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for coffee @MatthewsHomestead .
> 
> LOL kids! They always come up with some good names!
> 
> My chicks arrived yesterday! I posted some pics of them in my journal. DS named them last night. I didn't get to take individual pics of them but I will. Names are Pitch, Birch, Walnut, Rommelle (a female character from Voltron), Jolte (Jolteon from Pokémon).


----------



## RollingAcres

I forgot that I did take a pic of one of the chicks yesterday. I used my work address so that when they arrived I could pick them up. I picked up the chicks yesterday during lunch and brought them back to the office with me.
This is Romelle. She was trying to learn chicken math.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Morning news has reported this summer has been the overall highest on record for days of high humidity & rain here locally. Like 60 out of 75 days....heck, I could have told him that! Supposedly we will have 4 days of no rain now then another front with -- what else? lots more rain! It's depressing and not convenient.  Could be worse, so I am thankful it is not.


We already knew that, didn't need a report to tell us. Rain, rain and more rain...my tomato plants are all waterlogged.  I still have lots of tomatoes on there, so I'm just leaving them on the vines until they ripen, although a lot of them are falling off...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> I forgot that I did take a pic of one of the chicks yesterday. I used my work address so that when they arrived I could pick them up. I picked up the chicks yesterday during lunch and brought them back to the office with me.
> This is Romelle. She was trying to learn chicken math.
> View attachment 51503


adorable.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Morning news has reported this summer has been the overall highest on record for days of high humidity & rain here locally.


I don't have data on the heat (we've had plenty) but we are the opposite on rain. Has barely rained at all the last 2 months. 



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Horses are highly intelligent. They can figure things out quicker than us humans sometimes..... even gate locks....


But they don't have fingers and can't spin the dial on a Master padlock.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Ministers in the shade with fans is how we cool the cows.  Goats love it too.

Wading pool works for potbelly pig, chickens and turkeys.  Yes, even the birds will take a dip if hot enough.  They all also love fans and mister.  

As we age heat gets to us quicker!  Everyone know signs of heat stress and take precautions!  What I breezed through at 40 will literally stop me dead at 60.
Dh and I were just talking about how we used to get up and bring in two truck loads of wood before hay dry enough to rake.  Then rake, bale, put in barn 3 or 4 wagon loads of hay AND normal milking, daily chores... Them days done gone!
   Be really careful if on any medications for blood pressure especially.  Slow but steady gets it done.


----------



## Mini Horses

RollingAcres said:


> She was trying to learn chicken math.



I believe that they are genetically modified into that -- coming equipped.  



Donna R. Raybon said:


> Slow but steady gets it done.





Donna R. Raybon said:


> Dh and I were just talking about how we used to



Yes to both, Donna.   BUT we keep on getting on....that's a key factor.    Keeps us young, slower but young.    There are days when I wonder who that is looking back at me in the mirror!  Most days I do not feel as old as I am, or look


----------



## Bruce

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Ministers in the shade with fans is how we cool the cows.


You give them religious services to cool down?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well. Rose is back in the goat pasture until we get hers fixed. The Hubbs is going to hot the top and middle so we can let the goats in with her. This way she has company. We are getting a new nanny timorrow/this evening! Hopefully her experience will straighten our Billy out! He is such a bully. We need to get another Billy so he has someone to play and butt heads with I guess....? The Hubbs came up with an idea that I've been toying with.... a bunny "playground" or colony for at least the girls.... something they can play and run around in and be happy..... a happy critter is a productive critter.... long long day.... I'll put some coffee (and tea for the dear Pastor ) on in the am...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is Darth Maul.... ended up with another star wars named chicken!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Coffee is on. Chocolate chip and blueberry muffins are out. Gel yourselves. Time for me to head out and be productive..... back in a bit.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee and muffins. We also have oatmeal raisin cookies, made them last night. Y'all please help yourselves (or is it y'allselves lol).


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead is Darth Maul the one you are keeping?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the muffins and cookies! Yum! Already had coffee, going to get dressed and get the morning chores done before my friend gets here for her pickle making session. I’ll post the recipe later with full instructions. My relax time is over, gotta get to work. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> @MatthewsHomestead is Darth Maul the one you are keeping?


Yes he is one that I am keeping. I love his colors and barring. Think he will make some very beautiful EE's. I'll try and get better pics. That was taken the night we brought them home....


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> You give them religious services to cool down?


I'm pretty sure she meant misters, you silly goose I mean Bruce


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Yes he is one that I am keeping. I love his colors and barring. Think he will make some very beautiful EE's. I'll try and get better pics. That was taken the night we brought them home....


He looks gorgeous. Did you get him from Craigslist? There are quite a few free roosters posted on CL here but I don't want roosters. And I'm pretty sure the free chick I received is a cockerel.
We used to have a beautiful RIR rooster but he got mean. First he attacked my dog, then me and when he attacked my son that was the end of the mean rooster.


----------



## RollingAcres

Also fyi@Bruce pulled pork for dinner tonight . I put dry rub on the pork shoulder last night. Since I don't have a smoker and I don't have any smoked ham hocks this time, I added a couple pieces of smoked pork chops in the crockpot with the pork shoulder to cook all day today. I normally add in a cup of beer but no beer this time so I added some whiskey. So we'll see...


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Muscovy are so smart!  They have a really unique personality if hand raised, at least the females do.  Males so hormone driven!!!  They are excellent mothers and I have had them hatch 20 to 30 at a time.  Considering how large eggs are they do ok for production IF you can keep them from being broody.  They are not descended from  European mallard lines like other domestic breeds, but will cross to produce sterile offspring.  Here in mild winters of eastern TN they would hatch off March to October.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Darth Maul (the colorful one) and Obi Wan Kenobi  (the white one). The other two were camera shy...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> He looks gorgeous. Did you get him from Craigslist? There are quite a few free roosters posted on CL here but I don't want roosters. And I'm pretty sure the free chick I received is a cockerel.
> We used to have a beautiful RIR rooster but he got mean. First he attacked my dog, then me and when he attacked my son that was the end of the mean rooster.


that's RIR for you. They are full of attitude. I got rid of my hens because they were so mean to my other chickens.... these guys are super laid back it seems. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Got a five year old nanny goat today. Paid $25 for her. Her name is Grandma. She is a boer/Nubian cross. A little fat. Super heavy. But first thing she did was put our obnoxious Billy in his place. I'll try and get pics tomorrow....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

2 1/2 hour drive there and back to go pick this bad boy up but we now have a new coop! Really needed it.... it's a 4x8 shed but after a few retro fits and a run added it will be a lovely new home for my chickens! Not bad since we just had to put the gas in to pick it up!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Where is the coffee? I am seeing double ATM. Feel like I'm hungover but it's lack of sleep. That drive whooped me good!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Sun is up. Going to get a new dishwasher today.   and part to the oven is ordered.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That's fantastic news!! Thanks for the coffee


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee @promiseacres . That's great news! Pretty soon we'll be seeing pics from you of your baked goods. 

@MatthewsHomestead free shed? Score!!!  
Oh your DH probably shouldn't see this pic of him in a "compromising position"


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> pickle making session


How was the pickle making session Bay?


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh.  coffee, moving slow and enjoying it.  Cool morning in mid 60s, sunshine....wet from dew, like really, really wet.   Somehow things worked out between jobs and I now have 3 days off & decent weather! A miracle.     Since it's so wet right now, I will do some errand type things this AM, then get into other farm work.   

Checking CL yesterday, when I hit reply, the whirly robot thing happened and then "sorry, there was an error".  Thought CL has issue.  This AM I tried again  -- hey, can't be without CL & wanted to contact a couple  --  Same thing, whirly & msg.   Had recently had a "auto windows update".  Hmmmm   So  tried it on my tablet -- worked as should and I got contact info.  Now, don't know how to "fix" the "fix" so desk computer works.   Hate the tiny tablet!  Any suggestions welcome.

   catching up with posts, alerts, journals    hard to do with last few weeks of outside work but, next week busy, also.  Then it appears to be slowing some -- but, two weeks out and that can change fast.   

Nice to have cooler weather and no rain for a couple days.  If I am REALLY lucky, may get the all grass garden mowed and plowed again     Yes, it must be mowed first -- that bad!  I am thinking that I may totally cover area with cardboard for the winter...hoping it will kill out all under there and be a better effort in Spring.    Sounds good, at least.    At this point, nothing to lose is my thought.

Need to move along to get something done.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres what are you looking forward to making most with your oven??


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> @promiseacres what are you looking forward to making most with your oven??


mmmm.... probably frozen pizzas when I don't want to cook...    maybe some sugar cookies and DS birthday is coming up so he needs a cake. oh and cinnamon rolls!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Somehow things worked out between jobs and I now have 3 days off & decent weather!


Yay! Enjoy your 3 days off!
Nice cooler weather and I'm loving it!


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> probably frozen pizzas when I don't want to cook...


 
So disappointed in you!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Cofffffeeeee!  Cool this morning here.  Rita has had her morning walk and breakfast.  She is wedged between me and side of recliner for her nap.  Love my piggie!

Only milking five goats once a day, so will get that out of the way.  Decided to send three to sale barn next week when we cull the chickens.  That will leave buck, six does and two doelings from this year.  Have to get those doelings disbudded today!!  Way past due!!

Dh and I decided to keep the English Buff Orpingtons (his favorite) and French Black/Blue Copper Marans (my favorite.)

Cinnamon rolls!?  Now there is a noble idea!  Let the bread machine do the hard work while I go milk!


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> How was the pickle making session Bay?


We had a good time. She is like a daughter to us, I've know her since she was about 9 years old, she just turned 40. She's getting married in October, DH is walking her down the aisle. Her fiancé lives on his father's ranch, 900 acres, and has promised to fence and till up a garden for her. She lived with us for about a year at one time and she got bit by my garden bug. LOL

Her fiancé said that he didn't like pickles, but I convinced him to try one of mine, and he devoured it. He loves them. So I picked a goodly batch of cucumbers and invited her over to learn how to make them. 

Here is the recipe for y'all. Copy it and print it out, add it to your recipe books. I have a 3 ring binder with the clear plastic sheets that I use. This came from my great grandmother, 12-13-1877 to 5-11-1980, to my grandmother to me. I first made these when I was in high school and have made them ever since. I can sit down and eat a jar of them, then drink the syrup! LOL They make the BEST deviled eggs! I mince up pickles and add a little of the syrup too. 

Mamma Wall's Spicy Sweet Pickles
8 pounds cucumbers, sliced 1/4" thick
2 cups pickling lime
10 cups sugar
8 cups apple cider vinegar
1 bottle pickling spice
Place cucumbers in plastic or stainless steel pot or bucket NO ALUMINUM! Aluminum will
darken the pickles.
Cover with cold water and 2 cups pickling lime. Place plate on top to weight cucumbers down.
Soak 24 hours. Remove cucumber slices and rinse well. Pour lime water outside on the garden.
Return slices to the container, cover with cold water and 2 cups apple cider vinegar, soak for 2 hours.
In a big stainless steel cooking pot, mix sugar, vinegar and spices over medium heat. Stir until sugar is dissolved. Drain cucumbers and add to syrup in the pot. Cook until the slices are translucent.
Pour boiling water into clean fruit jars. Pour boiling water over lids and rings. 
this is to get the jars hot, sterilize them, so they won't crack at putting hot pickles and syrup in them. Boiling water over the lids is for a better seal. Dump hot water out of jars, pack with pickles and syrup, wipe rim and seal. Place jars in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.





 https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/35550244/willie-ottilie-wall#


----------



## Baymule

@MatthewsHomestead that is a great FREE chicken coop! I love it. I am such a scrounger, I love deals like that. I can't wait to see what you do with it. Paint it some fun colors, bright and maybe paint pictures on it and just have fun.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> @MatthewsHomestead that is a great FREE chicken coop! I love it. I am such a scrounger, I love deals like that. I can't wait to see what you do with it. Paint it some fun colors, bright and maybe paint pictures on it and just have fun.


Yes!!!! You get me then! Everything else is barn red trim on white or vice versa.... It all looks great. But I really wanted this as my "nursery" so I thought about bright and colorful and just going crazy with it! I'll have to see what kind of paint I can score. Even if it's just primary colors, that's where all the others come from....


----------



## Baymule

Post a picture of it, front, side and back. We'll come up with a color scheme for you! This is coming from a crazy woman who painted a kitchen bright red and white, everybody else hated it, but I loved it.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> We had a good time. She is like a daughter to us, I've know her since she was about 9 years old, she just turned 40. She's getting married in October, DH is walking her down the aisle. Her fiancé lives on his father's ranch, 900 acres, and has promised to fence and till up a garden for her. She lived with us for about a year at one time and she got bit by my garden bug. LOL
> 
> Her fiancé said that he didn't like pickles, but I convinced him to try one of mine, and he devoured it. He loves them. So I picked a goodly batch of cucumbers and invited her over to learn how to make them.
> 
> Here is the recipe for y'all. Copy it and print it out, add it to your recipe books. I have a 3 ring binder with the clear plastic sheets that I use. This came from my great grandmother, 12-13-1877 to 5-11-1980, to my grandmother to me. I first made these when I was in high school and have made them ever since. I can sit down and eat a jar of them, then drink the syrup! LOL They make the BEST deviled eggs! I mince up pickles and add a little of the syrup too.
> 
> Mamma Wall's Spicy Sweet Pickles
> 8 pounds cucumbers, sliced 1/4" thick
> 2 cups pickling lime
> 10 cups sugar
> 8 cups apple cider vinegar
> 1 bottle pickling spice
> Place cucumbers in plastic or stainless steel pot or bucket NO ALUMINUM! Aluminum will
> darken the pickles.
> Cover with cold water and 2 cups pickling lime. Place plate on top to weight cucumbers down.
> Soak 24 hours. Remove cucumber slices and rinse well. Pour lime water outside on the garden.
> Return slices to the container, cover with cold water and 2 cups apple cider vinegar, soak for 2 hours.
> In a big stainless steel cooking pot, mix sugar, vinegar and spices over medium heat. Stir until sugar is dissolved. Drain cucumbers and add to syrup in the pot. Cook until the slices are translucent.
> Pour boiling water into clean fruit jars. Pour boiling water over lids and rings.
> this is to get the jars hot, sterilize them, so they won't crack at putting hot pickles and syrup in them. Boiling water over the lids is for a better seal. Dump hot water out of jars, pack with pickles and syrup, wipe rim and seal. Place jars in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51566


Handsome couple!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!
Quick question.... What are the benefits of pouring into the garden? I may just put it in a bottle and let it spray through the hose if it's super nutrient rich....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Post a picture of it, front, side and back. We'll come up with a color scheme for you! This is coming from a crazy woman who painted a kitchen bright red and white, everybody else hated it, but I loved it.


As soon as I get back home I will!! Currently stranded at the library BC the Hubbs' truck needs a jump and some fuel I guess in the carburetor?? He can't swing through until his lunch break. At which point I will be taking my car back and he can keep his old clunker. 

Really it's a nice truck. An 86 GMC Sierra classic. Needs a small amount of cosmework. But definitely need a deep fine tuning on everything under the hood.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> We had a good time. She is like a daughter to us, I've know her since she was about 9 years old, she just turned 40. She's getting married in October, DH is walking her down the aisle. Her fiancé lives on his father's ranch, 900 acres, and has promised to fence and till up a garden for her. She lived with us for about a year at one time and she got bit by my garden bug. LOL


That's so nice to hear that DH is walking her down the aisle! Congrats on her coming nuptial! Bay, you are a great teacher and mentor to her and to us here in BYH. I'm glad that her fiancé is going to get a garden ready for her.



Baymule said:


> Here is the recipe for y'all. Copy it and print it out, add it to your recipe books. I have a 3 ring binder with the clear plastic sheets that I use. This came from my great grandmother, 12-13-1877 to 5-11-1980, to my grandmother to me. I first made these when I was in high school and have made them ever since. I can sit down and eat a jar of them, then drink the syrup! LOL They make the BEST deviled eggs! I mince up pickles and add a little of the syrup too.


Thank you for sharing your grandmother's recipe with us! I know you have shared the link to this recipe before but I couldn't remember where. I too have a 3 ring binder with clear plastic sheets to keep the recipes I printed out. I have some saved on my phone as well, which I should print out and put in the binder. You know we can't always trust technology to save stuff for us.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Post a picture of it, front, side and back. We'll come up with a color scheme for you! This is coming from a crazy woman who painted a kitchen bright red and white, everybody else hated it, but I loved it.


Great idea!



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Everything else is barn red trim on white or vice versa


I love barn red. I told DH if/when we need new siding, we're getting barn red. He rolled his eyes. lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> Great idea!
> 
> 
> I love barn red. I told DH if/when we need new siding, we're getting barn red. He rolled his eyes. lol



Maybe go with a barn red tin roof??


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I like it. But EVERYTHING is that color scheme. Even the house is brick red and white!
I'm excited about this coop. The Hubbs' doesn't get a say on it this go around....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@MatthewsHomestead I’d let the kids (human not goat ) decorate it! Can’t get any more original than that!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Homemade cinnamon rolls!!  Y’all are giving me more to do!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> @MatthewsHomestead I’d let the kids (human not goat ) decorate it! Can’t get any more original than that!


I second that idea!


----------



## Baymule

I vote for purple with yellow trim.


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm good with anything purple. 

While we are on the topic of chicken coop. Do y'all put dried/fresh herbs in your coop and nesting boxes? A while ago I read that putting herbs in there helps repel insects, so I started doing it.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wehner Homestead said:


> @MatthewsHomestead I’d let the kids (human not goat ) decorate it! Can’t get any more original than that!


I would have a star wars, black panther, and paw patrol themed coop!Dont know if my ocd could handle all that....lol



RollingAcres said:


> I'm good with anything purple.
> 
> While we are on the topic of chicken coop. Do y'all put dried/fresh herbs in your coop and nesting boxes? A while ago I read that putting herbs in there helps repel insects, so I started doing it.


I will be if and when I can get my herbs going good. Mint is good for repelling rodents and spiders and such. Lemon balm is good too. And lavender is great for broodiest because it is coming and relaxing.....


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I would have a star wars, black panther, and paw patrol themed coop!Dont know if my ocd could handle all that....lol



Hahaha...well if it helps, you should give them each one side of the wall, then you'll get one theme on each wall(star wars theme on one wall, paw patrol on another wall, black panther on the other wall) instead of all themes all over the place.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> I vote for purple with yellow trim.


I'm good with purple. It's a fav of mine. But maybe with a bronze/coppery trim..... Lowe's (and probably other places) has this "hammered" copper spray paint that looks fantastic on all sorts of surfaces and it's outdoor graded....


 

 



This is my poor attempt at herb pots. A few are doing great, a few are not.... Still can't get lavender and chamomile going good.....

 



Notice the brick red and white trim on the house...... I'm done with the red and white...... Unless I get a set of those "pioneer woman" dishes from wally world. Now they are gorgeous and country chic!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Hahaha...well if it helps, you should give them each one side of the wall, then you'll get one theme on each wall(star wars theme on one wall, paw patrol on another wall, black panther on the other wall) instead of all themes all over the place.


Oh my pants! i would just paint a sunflower fieldon the front then! Hahaha!

Hey that's not a bad idea either.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh my pants! i would just paint a sunflower fieldon the front then! Hahaha!
> 
> Hey that's not a bad idea either.....


This is what happens when you use your husband's phone...... None of your words are stored in the predictive text and auto correct messes you up to high heaven! That was supposed to say "oh mylanta" not "oh my pants"


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> This is what happens when you use your husband's phone...... None of your words are stored in the predictive text and auto correct messes you up to high heaven! That was supposed to say "oh mylanta" not "oh my pants"


But "oh my pants" sounds funnier!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes it does!!! I just went to re read it and it took me by surprise!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> This is my poor attempt at herb pots. A few are doing great, a few are not.... Still can't get lavender and chamomile going good.....


Do they get full sun? I know lavender needs full sun. I have 2 lavender plants, one is in full sun and it grows like crazy. The other is in part sun, still grows good but not as big and bushy like the full sun one. They are both planted in the ground (flower bed alongside the sunroom). I've never planted chamomile so I'm no help there.
I have a mint plant in the flower bed as well and more mint growing wild down by the well area.
Is that basil on the front left of the pic? I use basil in the coop too. After I harvest the leaves for drying, instead of throwing away the stems, I tied them up in a bunch and hung them in the coop.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Mamma Wall's Spicy Sweet Pickles


What, no 12 jiggers of whiskey???


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Do they get full sun? I know lavender needs full sun. I have 2 lavender plants, one is in full sun and it grows like crazy. The other is in part sun, still grows good but not as big and bushy like the full sun one. They are both planted in the ground (flower bed alongside the sunroom). I've never planted chamomile so I'm no help there.
> I have a mint plant in the flower bed as well and more mint growing wild down by the well area.
> Is that basil on the front left of the pic? I use basil in the coop too. After I harvest the leaves for drying, instead of throwing away the stems, I tied them up in a bunch and hung them in the coop.


Yes, basil front left. Middle was oregano, right is mint three in back are curled parsley. I'll have to try that basil trick. I have been just picking off what I need....


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm good with purple. It's a fav of mine. But maybe with a bronze/coppery trim..... Lowe's (and probably other places) has this "hammered" copper spray paint that looks fantastic on all sorts of surfaces and it's outdoor graded....View attachment 51579 View attachment 51580 View attachment 51581
> 
> This is my poor attempt at herb pots. A few are doing great, a few are not.... Still can't get lavender and chamomile going good.....View attachment 51582 View attachment 51583
> 
> Notice the brick red and white trim on the house...... I'm done with the red and white...... Unless I get a set of those "pioneer woman" dishes from wally world. Now they are gorgeous and country chic!



I used that hammered copper spray paint on a metal cabinet. It only hammered in one spot, but I still like it.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> This is what happens when you use your husband's phone...... None of your words are stored in the predictive text and auto correct messes you up to high heaven! That was supposed to say "oh mylanta" not "oh my pants"



I kinda like the "oh my pants"


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> What, no 12 jiggers of whiskey???


Does anyone pickle pickles in whiskey??


----------



## promiseacres

Have no clue about whiskey and pickles...

But coffee is on. Woke up due to storms....


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Does anyone pickle pickles in whiskey??


I've been pickled before but can't imagine getting hammered on whiskey pickled pickles. 
However, for all you free rangin', 100% organic, gluten free, au naturel,  non-gmo, no artificial preservative types, you can plop down $16 (+taxes and shipping) for 22.5oz of rye whiskey pickled pickles and be the toast & darling of that new age genre. 



 

https://www.gourmetgroceronline.com.au/brooklyn-brine-company-whiskey-sour-pickles

(seems like a complete waste of good rye whiskey to me tho)


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce was cracking a joke because has my great grandmothers recipe for homemade eggnog. It calls for 12 jiggers of whisky and it will blow your head off. My grandmother made it and it was freely given to even the children. I remember getting snockered on eggnog at Christmas. LOL I make it now but I use 6 jiggers of whiskey.


----------



## Baymule

And no, I don’t put whiskey in the pickles!


----------



## Bruce

Oh, so you are following THAT recipe as written. I see


----------



## RollingAcres

@Bruce abd @Baymule the eggnog pics were scrolling on the BYH homepage just a couple of days ago.


----------



## RollingAcres

DS is frog hunting this morning at a friend's camp. He went up last evening and spent a night.


----------



## Mini Horses

That camp looks like it would be a fun place!  Do you all eat the frog legs -- or DS just likes the giging? 

This morning started well -- 63 outside, sun coming up, humidity down...even tho dew was huge.    I slept in until 6:30.  All going well.  7:15 neighbor calls.  Going down road & sees couple ponies out, call they mine?   DARN!  Dress, grab a bucket with some feed and drive to where he saw.  Nothing.  Drive to back fields and all my mares are right there where they belong. 

Well, having had mine out (or my goats) and know they can create problems, I went back to where seen, slowly keep going and there they were, a neighbors back yard.   I get out, bucket in hand...pop the trunk and grab a lead/halter...walk back & the magic bucket never fails.     Halter one and head out, other following bucket willingly.   See #3 but, that one decides to stay put.   Not sure who they belong to but, only 2 others it can be.   Walk up to drive gate, to push the monitor & ask -- see a truck coming out & we have right house -- they did not know Poncho & Jellybean were out.   They took over & went for #3.  I walk back to car, open trunk to deposit halter, lead & notice...bucket, feed pan, couple gal water, another lead, a blanket, clean towels/rags, tape, rubber gloves, hand wipes, collapsible crate, xtra pair boots-- all next to the jumper cables, spare tire, container of bungees, handful of hay twine, etc.   Gotta travel prepared!!  Doesn't everyone carry these things?  Yes, if you have livestock.

Happily back and glad no one was in trouble.  Thankfully we have pretty low traffic on my road.   

Now, I can begin my day -- AT HOME, yes!    Let me find those long, long lists and try to do something.


----------



## RollingAcres

That camp is an RV campground. Lots of things for the kiddos to do, they can go fishing, hiking, frog hunting, kayaking and they have a pool for swimming. It's too "crowded" for my kind of camping but it's great for kids. 
Glad no one was in trouble. Defintely not something you want to wake up to.
I'm off to the garden then gotta get those tomatoes processed. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce abd @Baymule the eggnog pics were scrolling on the BYH homepage just a couple of days ago.


Really?? Cool!! I guess I have to go to the home page once in awhile. I usually stick to the "watched threads" page.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Doesn't everyone carry these things? Yes, if you have livestock.


But of course!  Ya never know when you'll need them.  We were driving through New Mexico on vacation several years back when I had exited the HWY for a quick bathroom break and a fill-up when what to my wondering eyes did appear in my rear view mirror?  A riderless, bridle-less saddled horse running scared down the grassy area between the highway and the feeder road.   My DH thought I'd lost my  mind when I pulled over to the side of the road, jumped out and reached into the back corner of the truck bed and grabbed a bucket with a lead rope coiled up inside it.  I didn't want to spook the horse over on to the hwy but I stepped out into the grassy area with my bucket and started whistling to the horse.  Got his attention and he stopped, head up and nostrils flaring.  He was totally spooked and didn't know which way to go.  I stood there a bit longer,  talking softly to  him....by this time there were hwy patrols with lights on coming up behind him and I just prayed that they would stop and give me a minute.  Horse looks at the hwy - looks at the bucket and starts walking towards me.  WHEW!  He was covered with sweat and trembling but by golly he knew what that bucket was for.  I let him come to a stop in front of me - reached out and scratched his shoulder and was able to ease the lead rope around his neck, made a loop to go around his nose to make a make-shift halter and led him to the nearest station where the hwy patrol took over.  Not much longer before his panicked owner showed up.  The horse had broken away from him when he was trying to switch between halter and bridle.  Silly man didn't know to keep the halter hooked around his neck while making the switch.  He learned!  That was actually the second time I caught a wayward horse on a road....but that was the most exciting story with the most potential to go bad in a hurry...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Our new dog! 1/2 Dalmation 1/2 Blue Healer. He is 7mo and already farm trained! Still has some learning but he is so sweet! 

New goat. She put Jupiter in his place and he has NOT ONCE head butted us since! She is Nubian/Boer cross.... 

Jupiter and Luna are srsticking close and cautiously curious about it all... Luna is still way too thin but she is eating better and starting to fill out. We have to feed her separate from the others so they don't bother her.....

Also a new bunny buck for Lilo. Stitch escaped and don't know what happened to him.... Need a name for the new fella. We put locks on the cages now so the kids can't get them out and forget to lock up properly.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

frustratedearthmother said:


> But of course!  Ya never know when you'll need them.  We were driving through New Mexico on vacation several years back when I had exited the HWY for a quick bathroom break and a fill-up when what to my wondering eyes did appear in my rear view mirror?  A riderless, bridle-less saddled horse running scared down the grassy area between the highway and the feeder road.   My DH thought I'd lost my  mind when I pulled over to the side of the road, jumped out and reached into the back corner of the truck bed and grabbed a bucket with a lead rope coiled up inside it.  I didn't want to spook the horse over on to the hwy but I stepped out into the grassy area with my bucket and started whistling to the horse.  Got his attention and he stopped, head up and nostrils flaring.  He was totally spooked and didn't know which way to go.  I stood there a bit longer,  talking softly to  him....by this time there were hwy patrols with lights on coming up behind him and I just prayed that they would stop and give me a minute.  Horse looks at the hwy - looks at the bucket and starts walking towards me.  WHEW!  He was covered with sweat and trembling but by golly he knew what that bucket was for.  I let him come to a stop in front of me - reached out and scratched his shoulder and was able to ease the lead rope around his neck, made a loop to go around his nose to make a make-shift halter and led him to the nearest station where the hwy patrol took over.  Not much longer before his panicked owner showed up.  The horse had broken away from him when he was trying to switch between halter and bridle.  Silly man didn't know to keep the halter hooked around his neck while making the switch.  He learned!  That was actually the second time I caught a wayward horse on a road....but that was the most exciting story with the most potential to go bad in a hurry...


Oh the Magic Bucket!!!! Nice story. Glad you did what you did for the horse!


----------



## Mini Horses

Love the new goat and dog.  What a freckled guy!  And yeah, that doe isn't gonna put up with any crap from a buck... Looks to be a nice size doe.  I love Boers.  They are generally pretty mild mannered -- good thing with their size.   Some of my bucks were over 300 & a few of my does were 225-250.  Hey, meat goats.

I think we horse owners always "try" to help when one (or 3) get loose.   They can be wild when scared but mostly just want to be told they are OK...and handled cautiously.    They do panic when loose on a highway.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Well into my coffee this morning. Working.


----------



## Baymule

Finishing my coffee, going to go out and do morning chores. Beautiful dog @MatthewsHomestead  I hope he makes as good of a farm dog as he is pretty. Love the captured horse story @frustratedearthmother I bet that guy was real grateful!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Love the captured horse story @frustratedearthmother I bet that guy was real grateful!


Oh, he was grateful and a bit embarrassed, lol!  Beautiful horse, but a little too much for the beginner that owned him.


----------



## Mini Horses

Woke to zero vis  fog this morning.   Still that way!   Has lifted a little...was at maybe 100' and now I can see about 300'.  Yeah, really heavy.     Fog is kind of an odd feeling.

Otherwise, temps nice in low70s, going to mid 80s.  They say we will have 4 days of mid-upper 90's with high humidity starting tomorrow.    Geesh, had hoped it was over -- guess not. But no rain with it and hay field across road was cut yesterday.  I love to watch him bale.  He has the equipment that bales, collects and stacks all at on sweep.  Cool!!  He drives along, then just takes a huge load out at once.  Bet that cost a bundle.  Wont' get to watch this week -- back to work tomorrow.

Need to work out here today -- lift fog, lift!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Finishing my coffee, going to go out and do morning chores. Beautiful dog @MatthewsHomestead  I hope he makes as good of a farm dog as he is pretty. Love the captured horse story @frustratedearthmother I bet that guy was real grateful!


he was raised on a farm around the same or similar critters so fingers crossed..... he didn't show any interest in chasing my chickens...that's a plus. And he does bark if anyone pulls in the driveway. I've never trained a working dog though for farm use so ANY tips are highly welcome. 
(The Hubbs has now claimed him as his football buddy! SMH)


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, about that training a farm dog...….right there with ya' on that. I am having fun with our dog Beaux. Glad that your dog is not interested in the chickens, mine has taken down 4 so far.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> Love the new goat and dog.  What a freckled guy!  And yeah, that doe isn't gonna put up with any crap from a buck... Looks to be a nice size doe.  I love Boers.  They are generally pretty mild mannered -- good thing with their size.   Some of my bucks were over 300 & a few of my does were 225-250.  Hey, meat goats.
> 
> I think we horse owners always "try" to help when one (or 3) get loose.   They can be wild when scared but mostly just want to be told they are OK...and handled cautiously.    They do panic when loose on a highway.


I think the Hubbs' has partially claimed him. Glad I'm not in trouble for bringing him home! I wish I could get my Nubian doe to put some meat on her bones.......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So getting that doe was one of the best things we have done so far. We gave $25 for her and she is worth that twenty times over! No more issues AT ALL with our buck!!!Anyone can walk through their pasture without ANY risk. His manners are so greatly improved!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Now to figure out what materials I have so I can make a slow feeder for the hay....


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on. Time to catch up on reading some threads.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Dad had an ER trip last night to make sure everything was okay. Stopped at a 24 hr bakery on the way home. Needless to say, the kids were thrilled with donuts this morning and there’s plenty to share too!  I’ll post a pic in a bit.


----------



## RollingAcres

What prompted the ER trip for your dad? Is he ok?
Yes donuts!


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> What prompted the ER trip for your dad? Is he ok?
> Yes donuts!


Because he wanted donuts for being a good boy!!! Duh!


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Now to figure out what materials I have so I can make a slow feeder for the hay....



@Latestarter made one from 2"x4" horse wire with a tray under it to catch the drops. Joe! Can you post a picture?


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Because he wanted donuts for being a good boy!!! Duh!


Hahaha


----------



## Granny Heeney

I saw the word "coffee" and fell over myself to get to the thread  LOL  And then...donuts...  Is there a "drool" smilie?  LOL


----------



## RollingAcres

Granny Heeney said:


> I saw the word "coffee" and fell over myself to get to the thread  LOL  And then...donuts...  Is there a "drool" smilie?  LOL


Hahahaha! There is actually a "drool smile" emoji  . Just click on the "smiley face" just above the comment box.
Welcome!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Here’s the donuts: 
Plain glazed were across the front, chocolate iced with cream filling on right, then cinnamon rolls. 



 
@mystang89 these are from Jeff’s bakery in Jeffersonville. Close enough for y’all to check out sometime. Of course, I think our local one is better but reaction from kids was worth it. 

@RollingAcres Dad had severe pain and swelling around his surgical site. They did a CT and found free air in his abdomen which is a medical emergency. I left work and hurried down thinking he was headed to surgery (my mom had been told he was also.) General surgeon and on call urologist collaborated and concluded that everything was post-nephrectomy related and gave him some more pain pills and another antibiotic.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Wehner Homestead said:


> Here’s the donuts:
> Plain glazed were across the front, chocolate iced with cream filling on right, then cinnamon rolls.
> View attachment 51654
> @mystang89 these are from Jeff’s bakery in Jeffersonville. Close enough for y’all to check out sometime. Of course, I think our local one is better but reaction from kids was worth it.
> 
> @RollingAcres Dad had severe pain and swelling around his surgical site. They did a CT and found free air in his abdomen which is a medical emergency. I left work and hurried down thinking he was headed to surgery (my mom had been told he was also.) General surgeon and on call urologist collaborated and concluded that everything was post-nephrectomy related and gave him some more pain pills and another antibiotic.


Ohhh, that ain't right, I'm so hungry right now I could eat rocks.

  Found it  LOL

HEY!  One has a big bite out of it!  ROFL!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Here’s the donuts:
> Plain glazed were across the front, chocolate iced with cream filling on right, then cinnamon rolls.
> View attachment 51654
> @mystang89 these are from Jeff’s bakery in Jeffersonville. Close enough for y’all to check out sometime. Of course, I think our local one is better but reaction from kids was worth it.
> 
> @RollingAcres Dad had severe pain and swelling around his surgical site. They did a CT and found free air in his abdomen which is a medical emergency. I left work and hurried down thinking he was headed to surgery (my mom had been told he was also.) General surgeon and on call urologist collaborated and concluded that everything was post-nephrectomy related and gave him some more pain pills and another antibiotic.


Well, with those delicious looking donuts, I'd "fake" some severe pain and make up some swelling too!


----------



## RollingAcres

Dips on the chocolate ones!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Granny Heeney said:


> Ohhh, that ain't right, I'm so hungry right now I could eat rocks.
> 
> Found it  LOL
> 
> HEY!  One has a big bite out of it!  ROFL!



 My kids are 6,4,3. They don’t get whole donuts and they wanted to try different ones.


----------



## Baymule

Keep us updated on your dad.


----------



## Latestarter

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Now to figure out what materials I have so I can make a slow feeder for the hay....





Baymule said:


> @Latestarter made one from 2"x4" horse wire with a tray under it to catch the drops. Joe! Can you post a picture?



I got the pallet from Home Depot out back. You can see the size stamped on the third pic. Some laying around 2x4s and some old trash wood fence boards from HD in their trash. Got the 2x4 no climb fencing from Bay. Had to buy the hinges, corrugated roofing, and roofing screws. Had left over decking screws for the actual build. This was built to hold the smaller square bales (45-65 lb) The large square bales (~100lb) won't fit so need to be placed in there in quarter sized pieces. Just swing the roof up and drop a whole bale inside.


----------



## Latestarter

Those donuts sure did look good...  Would NOT help with my "diet" and waistline though   Hope dad is OK...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Granny Heeney said:


> I saw the word "coffee" and fell over myself to get to the thread  LOL  And then...donuts...  Is there a "drool" smilie?  LOL


coffee is on. Homemade waffles over here.... there are plenty! Think this may have been my last go around with the waffle maker. It was acting wonky this am.......



Baymule said:


> Keep us updated on your dad.


x2


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So a little sad, a little proud....
went out to check everyone's h2o yesterday afternoon, took Rufus with me. He ran off a hawk! Then stood over my favorite little pulley crying. Poor fellow was upset that his critter had been got! I told him "thank you bud, you did your best". He didn't want to come back in after that so I put him in the goat yard to stand watch til everyone went to roost. I'm sad over Ariel my bird, but proud of the young boy for doing his job. Now if only I knew how to train for herding....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is was I originally had in mind.... but I like the sides and roof of your design.... May try to incorporated the two. We had a deer stand we are going to be taking down out by our pond. It has some really good preasy re treated pegboard walls.... I like the sides and roof for weather protection.... we use the small square bales. I'm sure we will end up feeding two a day for our three goats and horse come winter......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh mylanta! Stupid phone! *pressure treated plywood boards..... SMH. I think the rest can be deciphered.....


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> So a little sad, a little proud....
> went out to check everyone's h2o yesterday afternoon, took Rufus with me. He ran off a hawk! Then stood over my favorite little pulley crying. Poor fellow was upset that his critter had been got! I told him "thank you bud, you did your best". He didn't want to come back in after that so I put him in the goat yard to stand watch til everyone went to roost. I'm sad over Ariel my bird, but proud of the young boy for doing his job. Now if only I knew how to train for herding....


Awww sorry about Ariel.
Great job Rufus!


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> I got the pallet from Home Depot out back. You can see the size stamped on the third pic. Some laying around 2x4s and some old trash wood fence boards from HD in their trash. Got the 2x4 no climb fencing from Bay. Had to buy the hinges, corrugated roofing, and roofing screws. Had left over decking screws for the actual build. This was built to hold the smaller square bales (45-65 lb) The large square bales (~100lb) won't fit so need to be placed in there in quarter sized pieces. Just swing the roof up and drop a whole bale inside.
> 
> View attachment 51669
> 
> View attachment 51671
> 
> View attachment 51672


Neat!



Latestarter said:


> Those donuts sure did look good...  Would NOT help with my "diet" and waistline though


What "diet"? The "See-food-eat" diet? 
I'm on that seefood diet as well.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh mylanta! Stupid phone! *pressure treated plywood boards..... SMH. I think the rest can be deciphered.....


What happened to Oh my pants! ?????  LOL

Sorry about your Pulley......snicker snicker phone auto correct….. But good for Rufus, he is a good dog.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> What happened to Oh my pants! ????? LOL


LOL!
I vote that she uses "oh my pants" from now on!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gotta love phones! I’m texting someone about a steer we have for sale for show and it changed dehorned to deformed! 

I just don’t feel good today. Most likely a combination of stress and hormones but ain’t got time for that!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Gotta love phones! I’m texting someone about a steer we have for sale for show and it changed dehorned to deformed!






Wehner Homestead said:


> I just don’t feel good today. Most likely a combination of stress and hormones but ain’t got time for that!


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Latestarter

Hope you get to feeling better quickly WH


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> LOL!
> I vote that she uses "oh my pants" from now on!


"oh my pants" it is then!



Wehner Homestead said:


> Gotta love phones! I’m texting someone about a steer we have for sale for show and it changed dehorned to deformed!
> 
> I just don’t feel good today. Most likely a combination of stress and hormones but ain’t got time for that!


Oh My pants!!  deformed! Hahaha. Must be a unique cow!
hope you feel better!


----------



## Baymule

Must be a deformed unique cow that wears pants. (I hope there is a diaper under there or a poot chute)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Must be a deformed unique cow that wears pants. (I hope there is a diaper under there or a poot chute)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well back at it out in hell.... dew point is 72 and no idea what the temp is. Sweat rolls as soon as you step outside. Hydratio, hydration, hydration..... My poor critters.... 

So.... We decided to tear off our porch. We will use the deck part for some of the walls on the horse stall. The railings that don't have wood bees and can be saved will be used for additional runs for the birds. We'll just put up a short deck/steps and the space being taken up by the porch will become a garden entrance to the house..... We shall see how it turns out....


----------



## promiseacres

this may be related, or not.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## promiseacres

So my kids left our garage fridge freezer open last night. So having la,b chops, pork chops and steak....more steak for another day this week too.... and ground pork. Am trying to think positive and enjoy the fact it's not raining so I can grill the meat.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh no! 
At least you don't have to worry about what's for dinner the next few days!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yikes @promiseacres! That’s definitely stressful! Glad you can make use of it too. Any sign of getting the stove fixed? 

Y’all are cracking me up with the autocorrect jokes and deformed cows in pants! 

On another note, it hurts to laugh. I guess I should’ve told y’all more of what was really going on but I attempted to shrug it off and get on with my day. No such luck! The pain woke me 3-4 times through the night that was upper epigastric and wrapped around to my back at the same level. No changes in bowels and though I’m nauseated at times, no vomiting. Considering all of the recent stress and the fact that I take ibuprofen almost daily (sometimes twice)...I now have an ulcer. My mom had to take me to the dr! I was talking to her and it hit me that if the pain was bad enough to wake me at night, I need to have it checked out. (Nurses definitely aren’t good patients! Lol) I’m now taking carafate three times a day and Pepcid two times a day. No ibuprofen, alive, aspirin, etc. Nothing spicy either. Otherwise, some bloodwork was drawn and if symptoms continue/are worse/new symptoms develop, I have to call for further testing like an ultrasound (for gallbladder) or upper GI scope (could be more than one ulcer or other internal issues causing pain.) Either way, I’m praying the meds work and bloodwork comes back fine. Funny enough...she didn’t tell me to reduce my stress! We are fb friends and she knows my life is slightly crazy right now...


----------



## promiseacres

@Wehner Homestead  the part is waiting at the repair shop, DH is going to pick it up. Then he will put it in... of course he has a bug...plus working 10+ hours every day...maybe this weekend. I can hope the dishwasher gets installed soon too. Almost hoping it rains all weekend.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Wehner Homestead  Sorry you feel badly and my first thought was gallbladder when you described pain.  Either that or ulcers not good but, thankfully both have good recovery rates!!    So there's your positive thought. 

NO, nurses are not good patients.  Used to tell my mom she was like the ones she used to come home complaining about.  

@Matthews Homestead.   Glad the doe is helping.   I will assume the new dog is Rufus...he did good.  Sorry you lost a pullet, probably a young one & a favorite.  Always the way!

That hay feeder LS made, if copied, will need a post in the ground to tie to.  His buck kept tipping it over   Goats, ya know?   I like the top load and cover for hay.   Mine like to put their front feet on something when standing to eat...maybe a 6x6 on each side, to anchor/weigh & give a front feet stand.

It's been upper 90s with feels like of 102-104 2 days now.  Two more days of it coming up!!  This after a teaser "fall coming" of 60 mornings & mid 70 days.    Guess next week I'll wake to snow -- seems to be how the weather is going.    Makes me feel a little better that I work thru Friday because can't do much outside except refill water!


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Yikes @promiseacres! That’s definitely stressful! Glad you can make use of it too. Any sign of getting the stove fixed?
> 
> Y’all are cracking me up with the autocorrect jokes and deformed cows in pants!
> 
> On another note, it hurts to laugh. I guess I should’ve told y’all more of what was really going on but I attempted to shrug it off and get on with my day. No such luck! The pain woke me 3-4 times through the night that was upper epigastric and wrapped around to my back at the same level. No changes in bowels and though I’m nauseated at times, no vomiting. Considering all of the recent stress and the fact that I take ibuprofen almost daily (sometimes twice)...I now have an ulcer. My mom had to take me to the dr! I was talking to her and it hit me that if the pain was bad enough to wake me at night, I need to have it checked out. (Nurses definitely aren’t good patients! Lol) I’m now taking carafate three times a day and Pepcid two times a day. No ibuprofen, alive, aspirin, etc. Nothing spicy either. Otherwise, some bloodwork was drawn and if symptoms continue/are worse/new symptoms develop, I have to call for further testing like an ultrasound (for gallbladder) or upper GI scope (could be more than one ulcer or other internal issues causing pain.) Either way, I’m praying the meds work and bloodwork comes back fine. Funny enough...she didn’t tell me to reduce my stress! We are fb friends and she knows my life is slightly crazy right now...


I couldn't like this post, I hate it that you are feeling so bad and life is hard on you right now. You gotta take better care of yourself. You KNOW that you know better than to take so much ibuprofen. I'm not a nurse, but I know at least that much. BAD PATIENT!!! If you go in the hospital we are going to send you a deformed cow in a diaper wearing pants to cheer you up!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wehner Homestead said:


> Yikes @promiseacres! That’s definitely stressful! Glad you can make use of it too. Any sign of getting the stove fixed?
> 
> Y’all are cracking me up with the autocorrect jokes and deformed cows in pants!
> 
> On another note, it hurts to laugh. I guess I should’ve told y’all more of what was really going on but I attempted to shrug it off and get on with my day. No such luck! The pain woke me 3-4 times through the night that was upper epigastric and wrapped around to my back at the same level. No changes in bowels and though I’m nauseated at times, no vomiting. Considering all of the recent stress and the fact that I take ibuprofen almost daily (sometimes twice)...I now have an ulcer. My mom had to take me to the dr! I was talking to her and it hit me that if the pain was bad enough to wake me at night, I need to have it checked out. (Nurses definitely aren’t good patients! Lol) I’m now taking carafate three times a day and Pepcid two times a day. No ibuprofen, alive, aspirin, etc. Nothing spicy either. Otherwise, some bloodwork was drawn and if symptoms continue/are worse/new symptoms develop, I have to call for further testing like an ultrasound (for gallbladder) or upper GI scope (could be more than one ulcer or other internal issues causing pain.) Either way, I’m praying the meds work and bloodwork comes back fine. Funny enough...she didn’t tell me to reduce my stress! We are fb friends and she knows my life is slightly crazy right now...


I'll have to make you some chicken noodle soup. With homemade chicken broth and have it delivered with that diaper wearing cow! Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> I couldn't like this post, I hate it that you are feeling so bad and life is hard on you right now. You gotta take better care of yourself. You KNOW that you know better than to take so much ibuprofen. I'm not a nurse, but I know at least that much. BAD PATIENT!!! If you go in the hospital we are going to send you a deformed cow in a diaper wearing pants to cheer you up!



I didn’t take too much at one time or technically too frequently. I was taking it too chronically and not going to the chiropractor for lack of time. Just to clarify. 

I also have a chiro appt tomorrow.


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Now to figure out what materials I have so I can make a slow feeder for the hay....


Look thru the pictures till you find one that suits your fancy. Click on the picture and it will take you to the post or thread. (you may have to click twice, but not exactly a double click)
https://www.backyardherds.com/threadloom/search?query=hay feeder&tab=656


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Yikes @promiseacres! That’s definitely stressful! Glad you can make use of it too. Any sign of getting the stove fixed?
> 
> Y’all are cracking me up with the autocorrect jokes and deformed cows in pants!
> 
> On another note, it hurts to laugh. I guess I should’ve told y’all more of what was really going on but I attempted to shrug it off and get on with my day. No such luck! The pain woke me 3-4 times through the night that was upper epigastric and wrapped around to my back at the same level. No changes in bowels and though I’m nauseated at times, no vomiting. Considering all of the recent stress and the fact that I take ibuprofen almost daily (sometimes twice)...I now have an ulcer. My mom had to take me to the dr! I was talking to her and it hit me that if the pain was bad enough to wake me at night, I need to have it checked out. (Nurses definitely aren’t good patients! Lol) I’m now taking carafate three times a day and Pepcid two times a day. No ibuprofen, alive, aspirin, etc. Nothing spicy either. Otherwise, some bloodwork was drawn and if symptoms continue/are worse/new symptoms develop, I have to call for further testing like an ultrasound (for gallbladder) or upper GI scope (could be more than one ulcer or other internal issues causing pain.) Either way, I’m praying the meds work and bloodwork comes back fine. Funny enough...she didn’t tell me to reduce my stress! We are fb friends and she knows my life is slightly crazy right now...


Yikes WH! Please take care of yourself and get well soon!


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> Look thru the pictures till you find one that suits your fancy. Click on the picture and it will take you to the post or thread




Nice -- never knew that.  Thanks GB


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m now taking carafate three times a day and Pepcid two times a day. No ibuprofen, *alive*, aspirin, etc.


Alive? I've never taken that kind of pain meds before!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

No idea what I was even trying to say now!


----------



## RollingAcres

That's ok you don't have to say anything. Just get well.


----------



## Latestarter

Might have been Aleve vice alive... that's how I read it anyways. But then I'm a little dyslexic myself sometimes


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> So my kids left our garage fridge freezer open last night. So having la,b chops, pork chops and steak....more steak for another day this week too.... and ground pork. Am trying to think positive and enjoy the fact it's not raining so I can grill the meat.


When I switched to a freezer with an alarm for when the door was open SO MUCH BETTER!!

Not sure how to retrofit that..  maybe a temp gauge that beeps on your phone when it drops below temp?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

LS wins! It was Aleve not alive. Thanks for helping me recall. 

Still in quite a bit of pain today. Haven’t slept well the last two nights. Just had a thunderstorm here so of course all the kids piled in our bed. Getting ready to relocate them all to their proper places.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Not sure how to retrofit that.. maybe a temp gauge that beeps on your phone when it drops below temp?



Or, a spring hinge that will automatically  close the freezer door?
They are available as aftermarket and Model specific or if it's an old freezer and you don't mind a bit of 'rustic' look, a spring hinge like is used on many french (think saloon) doors.

alarms...
There's a link in each of the 4 devices listed below. (1st one is just a thermometer) Follow them for prices and more info:
http://www.freezerhub.com/freezer-alarms.html


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Look thru the pictures till you find one that suits your fancy. Click on the picture and it will take you to the post or thread. (you may have to click twice, but not exactly a double click)
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threadloom/search?query=hay feeder&tab=656


Thank you!!! About to go check it out since I can't sleep tonight. Was down most of the day with a heat migraine. We were under heat advisory today. Schools shut down all outdoor activity between 1:45am and 6pm today because of it.... A positive though, lady needed room for final cutting of the season so we scored 30 bales of medium quality horse hay for $2 each. Normally she sells for $3ea. Everyone else around us sells lesser quality for about $5 so we definitely exchanged numbers to keep her as one of our "hay dealers"... came home and found that one of the kiddos left the barn door unlatched to the side we store the hay in.... all three goats and Rose were all up in there and had made a big ol mess. Yay. And of course they just looked at me like "what mom?"... silly critters....


----------



## Baymule

Great score on the hay! Coffee is ready. Going to pull up old cornstalks this morning and pull weeds in the pea patch.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead and @MatthewsHomestead I hope y'all get some rests and feel better.

@Baymule thank you for coffee.


----------



## Latestarter

MatthewsHomestead said:


> And of course they just looked at me like "what mom?"... silly critters....


The kiddos or the goats? Inquiring minds want to know!  Grats on a great hay deal.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> The kiddos or the goats? Inquiring minds want to know!  Grats on a great hay deal.


----------



## RollingAcres

So I have an embarrassing moment to tell y'all. This was like one of those "America's Funnies Home Videos" moment but actually happened to me last weekend. 
Last Friday my son spent a night at a friend's camp. On Saturday I went up to spend some time at camp with him before bringing him home. While I was there DS wanted to go kayaking so I had to rent one. Welp, the office didn't have any kayaks at the time but they had paddle boats available. So we rented that instead.

We(DS & I) walked over to the dock to get in the paddle boat. I let DS get in first. Then it was my turn to get in. Now the paddle boat was tied to the dock with the front of the boat(where the paddles are) next to the dock. Instead of spinning the boat around so the side where the seat is, is close to the dock, I just stepped into the front of the paddle boat. I had one foot in the boat, 1 foot still on the dock, that's when the boat started to move away from the dock. You know where this is going...So there I was 1 foot in 1 foot out, doing the split and then ended up falling in the pond! 
I'm sure the campers across from the pond had a good laugh at me!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Latestarter said:


> The kiddos or the goats? Inquiring minds want to know!  Grats on a great hay deal.


Both....?  kidding.... the goats and horse... the human kids were like "I didn't do that".... of course you didn't boys, of course you didnt. SMH


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> So I have an embarrassing moment to tell y'all. This was like one of those "America's Funnies Home Videos" moment but actually happened to me last weekend.
> Last Friday my son spent a night at a friend's camp. On Saturday I went up to spend some time at camp with him before bringing him home. While I was there DS wanted to go kayaking so I had to rent one. Welp, the office didn't have any kayaks at the time but they had paddle boats available. So we rented that instead.
> 
> We(DS & I) walked over to the dock to get in the paddle boat. I let DS get in first. Then it was my turn to get in. Now the paddle boat was tied to the dock with the front of the boat(where the paddles are) next to the dock. Instead of spinning the boat around so the side where the seat is, is close to the dock, I just stepped into the front of the paddle boat. I had one foot in the boat, 1 foot still on the dock, that's when the boat started to move away from the dock. You know where this is going...So there I was 1 foot in 1 foot out, doing the split and then ended up falling in the pond!
> I'm sure the campers across from the pond had a good laugh at me!


Where's that darn camera when you need it!?


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Where's that darn camera when you need it!?


It was a good thing I didn't carry my phone with me!


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> It was a good thing I didn't carry my phone with me!



Believe me, you aren't nearly the first person to ever do that.
I never did it with a peddle boat (I have one at my pond) but I did do it with my alum v hull....from dry land (as I was getting out of the boat from the bow..that's the pointy end for you landlubbers). I didn't actually get wet, but the boat shot out into open water and I'm standing on dry land looking at it wondering if I'm going to have to swim after it. (Wind saved me the trouble)


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> (Wind saved me the trouble)



Lucky you. 
DS and I had a good laugh on the way home.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> It was a good thing I didn't carry my phone with me!


Oh My Pants! That could have gone wrong quick! I took mine out on a huge lake in our little Jon boat once. Some guys in a big boat went speeding past us and their wake flooded our boat. Of course it was our first one and we didn't know to put the battery to the trolling motor in the middle. So the back end started to sink.... We managed to get over to the shoreline but were headed into some hanging tree branches. There was a spider in its web going straight towards my face so I leaned back a wee bit. Hubbs thought I was going to stand so bear hugged me. Next thing I know I'm under the boat, feet weighing me down bc I had my boots on, not a good experience. Thankfully I was able to stand up and my head broke the surface. But my phone, that he insisted I bring so we could keep track of time, was a goner.


----------



## Baymule

I’m getting nothing done today. DD texted that the youngest had a fever at day care, could I go pick her up? Of course I did and she is what I’ve done all day. I’ll have her tomorrow too.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I’m getting nothing done today. DD texted that the youngest had a fever at day care, could I go pick her up? Of course I did and she is what I’ve done all day. I’ll have her tomorrow too.



Hope her fever breaks soon. She gets to spend lots of cuddle time with grandma.


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh My Pants! That could have gone wrong quick! I took mine out on a huge lake in our little Jon boat once. Some guys in a big boat went speeding past us and their wake flooded our boat. Of course it was our first one and we didn't know to put the battery to the trolling motor in the middle. So the back end started to sink.... We managed to get over to the shoreline but were headed into some hanging tree branches. There was a spider in its web going straight towards my face so I leaned back a wee bit. Hubbs thought I was going to stand so bear hugged me. Next thing I know I'm under the boat, feet weighing me down bc I had my boots on, not a good experience. Thankfully I was able to stand up and my head broke the surface. But my phone, that he insisted I bring so we could keep track of time, was a goner.


Oh boy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on, on this crisp 57 degrees morning


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning! 
I love Crisp mornings!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

coffee!!! I’ve been limiting myself to one cup.  This ulcer stuff is no fun! 

Thank you for the coffee though. I’ll savor it!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

It's been a lazy morning here.... football game last night with the kiddo. Tonight we will go to a local high school game, tomorrow evening we will watch one on the telly!


----------



## Latestarter

waiting somewhat impatiently for 57 degree anything... morning, evening, day, night... these 90+ days and 70+ nights are getting old. Fall can come whenever it's ready and I'll welcome it!


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> waiting somewhat impatiently for 57 degree anything... morning, evening, day, night... these 90+ days and 70+ nights are getting old. Fall can come whenever it's ready and I'll welcome it!


Or you can move back up north....


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh My Pants! That could have gone wrong quick! I took mine out on a huge lake in our little Jon boat once. Some guys in a big boat went speeding past us and their wake flooded our boat. Of course it was our first one and we didn't know to put the battery to the trolling motor in the middle. So the back end started to sink.... We managed to get over to the shoreline but were headed into some hanging tree branches. There was a spider in its web going straight towards my face so I leaned back a wee bit. Hubbs thought I was going to stand so bear hugged me. Next thing I know I'm under the boat, feet weighing me down bc I had my boots on, not a good experience. Thankfully I was able to stand up and my head broke the surface. But my phone, that he insisted I bring so we could keep track of time, was a goner.



Decades ago, new wife, myself and wife's best friend went to Lake Chicot in Louisiana (I lived in Lafayette back then)  and rented a canoe, and had a good time, paddling around, in and amongst the big cypress trees. Didn't have a bit of trouble, but got the bug...the canoeing bug. A few weeks later (this was pre-computer age--so not much done in the way of research) wife and I went to Bogue Chitto & rented a canoe for the morning float down the river.about 8-10 miles I suppose.
Had a cooler, extra clothe, our good 35 mm cameras,  and blanket aboard for a stop along the river for a secluded lunch and 'maybe' some extracurricular activity. We, as 'experts' (having been in a canoe exactly 1 time previous) laughed as other novices capcised and dumped themselves and their belongings out into the coolish spring fed river.  All went well, even thru the first few frequent little rapids and tight spots until I got tired of paddling while sitting down on that low seat and decided I would be much more comfortable with most of my 6'4" frame perched up on our 48 qt Igloo cooler.  About the 3rd paddle stroke from my new lofty vantage point, I dumped us and everything we had into the river................no lunch (or anything else) for us that day. Cooler floated downstream..lid came open of course, samiches, snacks, fruit and drinks headed Southeast toward Mississippi. Cameras, still on straps around our necks... wet, as the same canoeists we had just made fun of paddled smugly around us. (they did stop and help us gather our belongings.)

Undeterred, (as if we had a choice) we righted our vessel, and finished the trip, wiser and wetter.

Some years later, we moved to West Texas, and bought a 16' canoe and spent many many hours on the area lakes and rivers in some absolutely beautiful country and got very good at it.  I think this is on a trip down Devil's River but may have been on the lower Pecos.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad you and the wife were no worse for the wear though!


----------



## RollingAcres

Funny story GB!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Decades ago, new wife, myself and wife's best friend went to Lake Chicot in Louisiana (I lived in Lafayette back then)  and rented a canoe, and had a good time, paddling around, in and amongst the big cypress trees. Didn't have a bit of trouble, but got the bug...the canoeing bug. A few weeks later (this was pre-computer age--so not much done in the way of research) wife and I went to Bogue Chitto & rented a canoe for the morning float down the river.about 8-10 miles I suppose.
> Had a cooler, extra clothe, our good 35 mm cameras,  and blanket aboard for a stop along the river for a secluded lunch and 'maybe' some extracurricular activity. We, as 'experts' (having been in a canoe exactly 1 time previous) laughed as other novices capcised and dumped themselves and their belongings out into the coolish spring fed river.  All went well, even thru the first few frequent little rapids and tight spots until I got tired of paddling while sitting down on that low seat and decided I would be much more comfortable with most of my 6'4" frame perched up on our 48 qt Igloo cooler.  About the 3rd paddle stroke from my new lofty vantage point, I dumped us and everything we had into the river................no lunch (or anything else) for us that day. Cooler floated downstream..lid came open of course, samiches, snacks, fruit and drinks headed Southeast toward Mississippi. Cameras, still on straps around our necks... wet, as the same canoeists we had just made fun of paddled smugly around us. (they did stop and help us gather our belongings.)
> 
> Undeterred, (as if we had a choice) we righted our vessel, and finished the trip, wiser and wetter.
> 
> Some years later, we moved to West Texas, and bought a 16' canoe and spent many many hours on the area lakes and rivers in some absolutely beautiful country and got very good at it.  I think this is on a trip down Devil's River but may have been on the lower Pecos.
> View attachment 51797


Find any perls on those Texas rivers?


----------



## greybeard

Perils, yes. Devils River is aptly named and in very desolate remote territory. We very rarely saw another human while on it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! Haven't gotten the river yet this year.
Got 2 new trailer tires yesterday. So ready to go trail riding tomorrow.  
Got the part for the oven and the new dishwasher is here too.
Today DH is going tractor pulling. Taking DS. Girls and I are tattoeing bunnies, cleaning tack and trimming up the horses.


----------



## Baymule

Going to get horse feed and corn for Wilbur the hog this morning. Then we are picking up a trio of Silkies!


----------



## Latestarter

Going to pick up goat pellets, do some grocery shopping, and then enjoy the day. Sitting here right now eating fried bacon and a bagel with butter, cinnamon  and sugar.


----------



## greybeard

I'm going to go over and see about cutting or pulling a tree top off my brother's fence. The other end is still up in the tree. gonna be tricky since the top fell in the gateway.
That place still hasn't sold and I kinda want to take care of it.kinda don't.
One of these kind of deals..


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> all three goats and Rose were all up in there and had made a big ol mess. Yay. And of course they just looked at me like "what mom?"...



Yeah -- WHAT????  It was for us, right??  



greybeard said:


> I kinda want to take care of it.kinda don't.



That's true of many things in life...

This morning I slept in -- until 7 !  Dog woke me to go out.   Have a day off and decided to sleep, run errands and use it as a "holiday routine" type day.  Sure am enjoying it.   I have 4 days in a row off next week    and can do my farm work then.  What's a couple more days of waiting??  

Fed up, opened coops, etc. and came in for another cup of coffee  -- turned on computer for researching a couple things I felt "might" be doable to assist with feed issues.   With that, I can say that reading about raising mealworms does NOT make the coffee taste good.     But, it is a more cost effective way to provide this feed that they like and is good for them, nutrient dense.   Crickets are next on my list and just haven't gone there yet.  Trying to finish coffee.  

The feed store is on my list.....hanging a couple loads of laundry (beautiful day!  Love sheets died outside)….even cleaning inside Wow, that will be a feat in itself. 

I plan to walk a couple fence lines to measure distance and see what/which I will replace next week.  There are several to choose from   and at this juncture I  want to select those that will assist with winter rotational graze.   A couple areas of cross fence are candidates for several strands of hot wire on the current posts, removing the remaining wire fence.   I will concentrate on the new wire fence on perimeters, in the Spring I can reconsider  the cross fences and if needed in some areas.  The old mini horse herd is dwindling by attrition.  Some pastures can combine now.  Goats have some different needs in both graze and fence type.   Plus my finances have different needs.    Trying to use what I have before spending where I do not need to spend.  Have a couple rolls of 2X4 no climb waiting for me to put up.

Noticed I have a couple run-in roofs to repair next week, also.  Hope the weather holds out for me....cooler would be nice.  Guess it's time for the cricket research now.


----------



## RollingAcres

I just got back from the feed store and running errands. Didn't have breakfast but did have coffee.  
In a little while I'm going to go pick more tomatoes and make another vatch of sauce. Might have enough jalapenos to make pickled jalapenos.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I'm going to go over and see about cutting or pulling a tree top off my brother's fence. The other end is still up in the tree. gonna be tricky since the top fell in the gateway.
> That place still hasn't sold and I kinda want to take care of it.kinda don't.
> One of these kind of deals..
> View attachment 51809


Yeah that looks like a lot of NO fun. Be interested to know how you manage it without some part of it dropping on the fence.



Wehner Homestead said:


> Here’s the donuts


Good thing you let the kids have some before you posted them, folks here might not have left any for your family!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Perils, yes. Devils River is aptly named and in very desolate remote territory. We very rarely saw another human while on it.


I read an article awhile back about the Texas perl rush.  

Supposedly there are such things as fresh water Texas perls.


----------



## RollingAcres

Apple cinnamon hand pies for dessert and/or breakfast


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I read an article awhile back about the Texas perl rush.
> 
> Supposedly there are such things as fresh water Texas perls.


Then come home and raise pearl mussels, they wouldn't take near as much care as goats do.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Apple cinnamon hand pies for dessert and/or breakfast


Yum!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Then come home and raise pearl mussels, they wouldn't take near as much care as goats do.


Ooooooh, but then I would need to buy river front property in Texas!!!

  I ain't that rich.


----------



## promiseacres

Apple pies! 
Coffee and blueberry donuts


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Last week I was sick and felt lousy. Grand babies got sick, so we took care of them. Life goes on. Today DH is sick. Life stops.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope BJ gets to feeling better there Bay....maybe a day off will be beneficial to him.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

How rude of me....I forgot to put out the fresh buttermilk biscuits.....there is fig and pear preserves along with sorghrum and honey to go with them.....butter is right here....


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## greybeard

Pearl's my girl...







Alaskan said:


> Ooooooh, but then I would need to buy river front property in Texas!!!
> 
> I ain't that rich.



It's probably less expensive than you think. 

(I was born and grew up in Highlands Texas, on the banks of the San Jacinto River, and the town's city limit sign proclaimed  it to be _Pearl of the San Jacinto_
(I think it now just says "A great place to live"



 




We used to look for them on all 3 of the Concho Rivers when I lived in San Angelo, and found a few, but not of jewel quality.. A pearl harvesting permit at the time was $35.
The original name given to that river by Spanish explorers was El Río de las perlas  which means river of pearls.
http://www.texfiles.com/features/pearls.htm


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! Last week I was sick and felt lousy. Grand babies got sick, so we took care of them. Life goes on. Today DH is sick. Life stops.



Did DH get the "man flu"? 
Hope he feels better sokn so life can go on again. Lol


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Yeah that looks like a lot of NO fun. Be interested to know how you manage it without some part of it dropping on the fence.



The tree was supported on the fence end somewhat by it's big limbs being on the ground. Was fortunate that it fell so close to the gate, as that is where the wire is strongly fixed to the sawed telephone post.


Got it done but not without trouble, the biggest problem was getting in there. It was in a small fenced off area where my brother had intended to build an elevated cabin, a small version of his beach house on 8' tall pilings, but was unable to live long enough to do so. I tried cutting enough out of the way to get my truck thru it but finally just went down the fence and cut the wires, then unloaded my stuff out of the truck and went home and got the tractor, walked up the trunk's angled part and tied a chain on it and pulled it off it's perch with the tractor, then pulled the thing along the ground and away from the fence. That's 14 ga Bekeart HT that's supposed to be able to support right at 1300 vertical lbs of force and 110,000 psi tensile strength.  Pretty hard to break it which is why we use it instead of the cheaper classic Red Brand low carbon type or so-called "American Wire". It did force the gate down a little which makes it now a 'pickup and drag' type gate, but a lot of that probably came from having so much flood water run over it and I do mean over it.

Here's what it actually looked like before, tho the gate isn't visible thru the branches..



The fence is running left to right in the background and the gate is center of picture, partially open but obscured by the hated tree.

Done:




The fallen tree I moved off to the side and kinda piled what I had cut off on it but opted to leave most of it intact so the next flood didn't lift it and carry it into my fence which is about 300 yards to the South of this location.
As you can see, since I was on the tractor and didn't want to stop to return to the house, I had a few bobos I couldn't tend to. It doesn't take much to make me bleed all over the place. 






 and by the time I finished mowing everything I could, several hours later, it was dark and I had bled all over myself and the tractor and later, my truck. Another ruined shirt and another pair of stained jeans..



Such is life.

I'll have to go over there after while and repair the fence I cut so the cows don't get in it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's quite a bit of work GB....looks like ya did a good job with it. I'm kinda in the same boat with ya on the bleeding, but not to that degree just yet.....I don't have anything, clothes wise, that doesn't have blood stains on it somewhere....one of the reasons I only wear jeans and Tshirts.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good job BG with the trees. Just a little bleeding. Built characters lol


----------



## Latestarter

I thought it was a requirement when working around the property, on basically anything... Blood is required to some degree. Seems no matter what I'm doing, I always end up with blood coming from some cut or scratch, gouge, etc. Even just riding the mower I end up all cut up.  Glad you got the downed tree taken care of.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Decades ago, new wife, myself and wife's best friend went to Lake Chicot in Louisiana (I lived in Lafayette back then)  and rented a canoe, and had a good time, paddling around, in and amongst the big cypress trees. Didn't have a bit of trouble, but got the bug...the canoeing bug. A few weeks later (this was pre-computer age--so not much done in the way of research) wife and I went to Bogue Chitto & rented a canoe for the morning float down the river.about 8-10 miles I suppose.
> Had a cooler, extra clothe, our good 35 mm cameras,  and blanket aboard for a stop along the river for a secluded lunch and 'maybe' some extracurricular activity. We, as 'experts' (having been in a canoe exactly 1 time previous) laughed as other novices capcised and dumped themselves and their belongings out into the coolish spring fed river.  All went well, even thru the first few frequent little rapids and tight spots until I got tired of paddling while sitting down on that low seat and decided I would be much more comfortable with most of my 6'4" frame perched up on our 48 qt Igloo cooler.  About the 3rd paddle stroke from my new lofty vantage point, I dumped us and everything we had into the river................no lunch (or anything else) for us that day. Cooler floated downstream..lid came open of course, samiches, snacks, fruit and drinks headed Southeast toward Mississippi. Cameras, still on straps around our necks... wet, as the same canoeists we had just made fun of paddled smugly around us. (they did stop and help us gather our belongings.)
> 
> Undeterred, (as if we had a choice) we righted our vessel, and finished the trip, wiser and wetter.
> 
> Some years later, we moved to West Texas, and bought a 16' canoe and spent many many hours on the area lakes and rivers in some absolutely beautiful country and got very good at it.  I think this is on a trip down Devil's River but may have been on the lower Pecos.
> View attachment 51797


Lessons learned..... I would like a waterproof camera but that will have to wait.   



greybeard said:


> I'm going to go over and see about cutting or pulling a tree top off my brother's fence. The other end is still up in the tree. gonna be tricky since the top fell in the gateway.
> That place still hasn't sold and I kinda want to take care of it.kinda don't.
> One of these kind of deals..
> View attachment 51809


Nice depiction!



RollingAcres said:


> Apple cinnamon hand pies for dessert and/or breakfast
> View attachment 51812


Yum!!!!

GB, I'm glad you got it down and out without any real harm..... Scraps, bruises, bleeding and cut heal. Your a tough fella for sure. My Hubbs' uses electrical tape bandaids for EVERYTHING


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Ooooooh, but then I would need to buy river front property in Texas!!!
> 
> I ain't that rich.


Just buy in the areas flooded by Harvey, should be some cheap sales there.



CntryBoy777 said:


> That's quite a bit of work GB....looks like ya did a good job with it. I'm kinda in the same boat with ya on the bleeding, but not to that degree just yet.....I don't have anything, clothes wise, that doesn't have blood stains on it somewhere....one of the reasons I only wear jeans and Tshirts.


Maybe all your jeans and Tees should start out red


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Just buy in the areas flooded by Harvey, should be some cheap sales there.



I guess that depends what ya call 'cheap'.
It's all about demand and demand for property, especially farmland is still very high in Texas. 
This one borders right on a river that flooded severely during Harvey..I'm pretty familiar with it. About 40 acres with a relatively modest 2 bedroom house on it. 
5 years of estimated market value:



 

One year estimated market value:


----------



## Bruce

$10K+/acre??? OW!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> $10K+/acre??? OW!


Lots of ag land is valued in part, according to what it is capable of producing vs the demand for land in that area. Turn that 40 ac parcel in to four  10 acre hobby farms and the valuation will drop like a rock, because cumulatively, it can't produce as much. 
It is getting harder and harder to find medium size tracts in this part of the country. 100-1000+ acres is fairly common, as is 1-5 acres, but 20-40-60-75 acre tracts are almost non existent.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Lots of ag land is valued in part, according to what it is capable of producing vs the demand for land in that area. Turn that 40 ac parcel in to four  10 acre hobby farms and the valuation will drop like a rock, because cumulatively, it can't produce as much.
> It is getting harder and harder to find medium size tracts in this part of the country. 100-1000+ acres is fairly common, as is 1-5 acres, but 20-40-60-75 acre tracts are almost non existent.


Around here farmland averages at $4K p/acre. We have an opportunity to buy a 75 (or split between 25/50) acre lot..... just don't have the finances at the time.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

THIS was absolutely delicious last night. Leftovers for lunch to whoever can tell me what it is!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

As always, coffee is on. Made hot cakes and egg scramble (with cheese and peppers/onions), help yourself!

HAPPY LABOR DAY!!!!


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> THIS was absolutely delicious last night. Leftovers for lunch to whoever can tell me what it is! View attachment 51858


Corned beef, potatoes and carrots. Needs cabbage


----------



## Mini Horses

Stew...looks great!   I could have that for breakfast.    Can see the carrots, potatoes.  Meat?  Could be beef, pork, lamb.. looks beef and yummy.

It's lovely here this AM.   Been having coffee and checking in to see what others are doing.  Apparently, sleeping in   Well it IS a holiday!    Started at 70 here, up to 88 later, feel like of 95, scattered shower/T-storm at 30% late day.  I could be happy with normal aver of 82 but, will take what I get -- no choice, right?   Dew is so heavy it looks like it rained.   Water slings off boots as you walk thru the grass.  The grass is loving it and growing faster than anyone can eat it.  Yes, mowing is in the weekly chores.

Few days of farm work this week as I am off outside work     Probably enough on that "list" to cover a month.  Will choose ones that benefit me the most to do first.  Then, if any time left, will start on others.  Also I see I am off next 2 Saturdays (unusual!) and one of those has a goat auction .  I believe I am going to take 4 bucklings from this past Spring kidding.  They aren't quite where I'd like for best $$ but, at this time I don't want to carry into winter, allocate space, worry about escape to does, etc.   So whatever I get, I get!    There is enough pasture to carry them for months but, if we get an early snow or hard freeze, more hay.  With this year's weather challenges I am not wanting to chance it.   Carrying 5 Spring does and need to feed them instead.    

I am giddy about several days off...in a row!   Now to use them well.   With that thought, I will wish everyone a GREAT Labor Day!!   I am getting out there shortly to decide where to start -- actually, already know!  Just need to pull things together & do it.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We have our 11 year old grand daughter last night and today. She made a beeline for the Silkies. She is in love with them! Today she is going to bake cheese cake. She loves to bake and wants to own a bakery.


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> THIS was absolutely delicious last night. Leftovers for lunch to whoever can tell me what it is! View attachment 51858


Yummy!


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Around here farmland averages at $4K p/acre. We have an opportunity to buy a 75 (or split between 25/50) acre lot..... just don't have the finances at the time.


It won't be getting cheaper any time soon, if ever..


----------



## Skiesblue

Buying DFW. Some flood plain but sandy loam and  several good build spots. Man I thought retirement meant slow down. ^


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Baymule How’d the cheesecake turn out??


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you. 2 more days of hot and humid weather here then it's going to cool off to fall like weather.


----------



## greybeard

Skiesblue said:


> Buying DFW. Some flood plain but sandy loam and  several good build spots. Man I thought retirement meant slow down. ^


No, it just means stop getting paid by someone else for your labors.

If it's in the Trinity floodplain, she can really get wide and deep some years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just checking in....no coffee for me, tho....it is way too hot outside for it and I don't want to be sweating before I get out in it....I'll just stick with my iced tea....hope all are okay this morning and have a Great day!!.....


----------



## Mini Horses

RollingAcres said:


> 2 more days of hot and humid weather here then it's going to cool off to fall like weather



Hope it cools off her, too.  It was 89 on my shaded porch at 10:30 today.  Checking to see if I moved to somewhere in TX!!  Nope, still in VA....way hotter than norm.   Guess I'll do some inside work for a while.  You can get dizzy in that heat.

I did get the "landscape crew" to some vine areas I want help clearing.    The girls (15 goats) are doing a great job!   If I penned them in smaller area they'd be done by now but, they are working and moving.  It's ok...all needs their help.  Once the leaves are gone I can cut the vines out. One or two more days and 2 sections will be done.   Both are in shade, so they are concentrating there.  




greybeard said:


> No, it just means stop getting paid by someone else for your labors.



Is that Uncle Sam?  Well, a lot of it Is MY money -- whatever.  It is a fact that I still work somewhere, somehow.  Pulled out about 100' of old fence yesterday, cleared all growth & ready to add about 5 lines of hot wire on the posts...girls are helping with honeysuckle on another 100.    They love the work and are quite enthusiastic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sounds like a good "crew" to be a supervisor of Mini, I just might get my 3 on the ditch bank.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> It was 89 on my shaded porch at 10:30 today. Checking to see if I moved to somewhere in TX!! Nope, still in VA....way hotter than norm





So the AC is not working at work(hasn't work since last Tuesday). It's 88 degrees upstairs! I'm in the basement, it's was 75 degrees this morning but now it's up to 78.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Is that Uncle Sam? Well, a lot of it Is MY money -- whatever.


While it is possible to live long enough to get more out than you and your employers put in, it will take a long time.


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Baymule How’d the cheesecake turn out??


Neither one of us ever made one, so we made two. We used a New York recipe, then covered with melted chocolate, then studded with raspberries. They were pretty, and tasted good too. Now that I know how, I would make cheesecake again.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> Neither one of us ever made one, so we made two. We used a New York recipe, then covered with melted chocolate, then studded with raspberries. They were pretty, and tasted good too. Now that I know how, I would make cheesecake again.



Very neat! I’ve never made one from scratch. The instant boxed variety are great in a pinch for pitch-ins or a last minute sweet treat though. I’ll have to try my hand at homemade one of these days.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Is that Uncle Sam? Well, a lot of it Is MY money -- whatever. It is a fact that I still work somewhere, somehow.


It means you are now being driven and getting paid by the worst,  and hardest  boss you'll ever work for.
you.

Around here, honeysuckle is among the easiest crap to get rid of. The stuff it climbs on tho, not so much.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So here is my stew recipe..... one bottle of amazing bbq sauce that the Hubbs threw away before I could figure out what it was, five short but thick carrots sliced even, about 10 of those baby red potatoes skinned and sliced, throw it in the crock pot with 2tbsp butter and some beef stock....set to high for about 45mins-an hour. Then.... add your VENISON tenderloin. Turn to low, let it cook for around 5 or 6 hours..... OMG it was Amazeballs!!!!! Loads of flavor, no added salt or pepper needed. So mad the Hubbs threw out that bbq bottle!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Need help giving this little guy a name. My newest double mane lionhead.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Been doing coffee for a while.   Time to eat something soon.   I am checking out prices of another engine for the one that blew on my riding mower yesterday....my 7PM end of day "gift".  At least had finished front yard.   Sure didn't need this.   It isn't a rush but considerations.... will look for a used, it's about 9 yr old unit and may just go with a whole new one now.  But  this late in season, will probably wait on sale or until Spring.   For the amount of times I will need to mow grass in yard, I can borrow DDs unit.  She sure used mine for past several years!

Anyway, not what I wanted -- surprise     Have bushhog for fields.   It's annoying as I use it to pull the little trailer with "stuff" to come in/out of working sites.  It is what it is.

Hot again, 90s, like rest of week.    So be it.  Out I go.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Need help giving this little guy a name. My newest double mane lionhead.View attachment 51912



Romeo!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Need help giving this little guy a name. My newest double mane lionhead.View attachment 51912



Bo


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Been doing coffee for a while.   Time to eat something soon.   I am checking out prices of another engine for the one that blew on my riding mower yesterday....my 7PM end of day "gift".  At least had finished front yard.   Sure didn't need this.   It isn't a rush but considerations.... will look for a used, it's about 9 yr old unit and may just go with a whole new one now.  But  this late in season, will probably wait on sale or until Spring.   For the amount of times I will need to mow grass in yard, I can borrow DDs unit.  She sure used mine for past several years!
> 
> Anyway, not what I wanted -- surprise     Have bushhog for fields.   It's annoying as I use it to pull the little trailer with "stuff" to come in/out of working sites.  It is what it is.
> 
> Hot again, 90s, like rest of week.    So be it.  Out I go.



Never a dull moment for sure!
Stay cool.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Name the bunny? He looks like a gray blue color, name him Azure.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Great name choices! I'll let y'all know what I decide!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I keep a list of names that I like so that I have a reference if something doesn’t come to mind right away.


----------



## RollingAcres

If I keep a list, when I need it I wouldn't be able to find the list because I wouldn't remember where I kept it....

Happens to me all the time. For example, I washed my son's art smock that he brought back from school last semester. I know I washed it and I put it away so that he can use it again when school starts. We were getting school supplies ready and putting them in his back pack the other day and I couldn't remember where I had kept the smock. It's an old shirt so not really a big deal. I know I put it away but now couldn't remember where.


----------



## Latestarter

Failing memory... I think I have that problem too... Can't remember.   Very pretty little bunny. Just in case, I heated up the kettle for anyone who wants tea. I have green and black (bagged vice loose leaf) to choose from.  Sorry to hear about the blown engine there Mini. We all can ID with that "always something else to deal with, & why me? why now?"  thing. Never a good time for catastrophic failures of machinery.  I mean really, who "NEEDS" that at ANY time? 

Should be able to find a good deal on end of season mowers here in the next couple of months at the big box stores as most don't want to store them over winter just to sell at discount next year. You could probably make an deep discounted offer on a "floor model" and they'll let it go.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So I ran the names by my little handsome fireball.... best action from him came with the name Romeo. He kept nudging me. As I hadn't yet named the doe either I guess her name will be Juliet. 

I'll have to start a name section in my critter notebook. It is kept on the bookshelf so unless I leave it laying around it should be easy to find!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MatthewsHomestead said:


> So I ran the names by my little handsome fireball.... best action from him came with the name Romeo. He kept nudging me. As I hadn't yet named the doe either I guess her name will be Juliet.
> 
> I'll have to start a name section in my critter notebook. It is kept on the bookshelf so unless I leave it laying around it should be easy to find!




I came up with his name! Lol  Very cute that his lady friend can be coordinated! 

I keep my name list in the notes section of my iPhone. DH and I both also have an app called Evernote (free) that we pay a nominal fee for yearly to have our phones synced so that we can see what each other enters. It’s wonderful for keeping track of offspring, weights, heat cycles, vac schedules, and we even have a health section where I have each family members’ own list of allergies, meds, doctors, etc. (DD2’s is pretty intense. It allows DH to have everything at his fingertips with her.) I can also enter grocery lists and he can see them at the store and delete things as he puts them in the cart. I can put them in order by location in the store as I think of them. May be something to look into. 

I have gotten more and more forgetful since DD2’s en utero diagnosis...


----------



## Alaskan

Stress will do that to ya.


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> So here is my stew recipe..... one bottle of amazing bbq sauce that the Hubbs threw away before I could figure out what it was, five short but thick carrots sliced even, about 10 of those baby red potatoes skinned and sliced, throw it in the crock pot with 2tbsp butter and some beef stock....set to high for about 45mins-an hour. Then.... add your VENISON tenderloin. Turn to low, let it cook for around 5 or 6 hours..... OMG it was Amazeballs!!!!! Loads of flavor, no added salt or pepper needed. So mad the Hubbs threw out that bbq bottle!


Sounds pretty good tho I am not a fan of 100% slow cooker roasting of meats even for stews. 
No matter what type meat I use, if it is a large chunk, I prefer to season, flour and then brown it in a slightly oiled pan or skillet first...on all sides and as many edges as I can, and I mean brown it good.

There is a term (from Frawnce of course) that explains what this does. The Maillard Reaction. 
Carmelization is similar, but not exactly the same phenomenon. Carmelization takes place at higher temperatures and is a completely different process.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction

(I have been told by several accomplished farm & ranch cooks, that removing the meat from the stew after the usual cooking, and browning it as the last step is even better)


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Sounds pretty good tho I am not a fan of 100% slow cooker roasting of meats even for stews.
> No matter what type meat I use, if it is a large chunk, I prefer to season, flour and then brown it in a slightly oiled pan or skillet first...on all sides and as many edges as I can, and I mean brown it good.
> 
> There is a term (from Frawnce of course) that explains what this does. The Maillard Reaction.
> Carmelization is similar, but not exactly the same phenomenon. Carmelization takes place at higher temperatures and is a completely different process.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction
> 
> (I have been told by several accomplished farm & ranch cooks, that removing the meat from the stew after the usual cooking, and browning it as the last step is even better)



I only use my slow cooker for 3 things: making tomato sauce, French onion soup and Pulled Pork. For my pulled pork I try to brown it first by grilling(charcoal) it first.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> But this late in season, will probably wait on sale or until Spring. For the amount of times I will need to mow grass in yard, I can borrow DDs unit. She sure used mine for past several years!


I would think the deals would be coming now, when they want to get rid of the summer use hardware.
Since DD used it so much, claim she caused the engine to blow and is responsible for half the replacement cost.



RollingAcres said:


> If I keep a list, when I need it I wouldn't be able to find the list because I wouldn't remember where I kept it....


Make a list of where you keep your lists.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> I am checking out prices of another engine for the one that blew on my riding mower yesterday....my 7PM end of day "gift". At least had finished front yard. Sure didn't need this. It isn't a rush but considerations.... will look for a used, it's about 9 yr old unit and may just go with a whole new one now.



I have one that is 7 years old, and is still doing a fair job, tho I still need to replace a deck spindle that has a 'slightly' bent shaft. I figured I'd replace the whole mower in another year, but looking at how much they have increased in price since 2011, I may just keep repairing this one.

(I just mowed most of my lawn with the bush hog. Did a pretty good job but now I have to get out the small mower and cut around the well, flower beds and the bushes I couldn't get close to with the 6' mower. Sure was a lot easier cutting from the tractor than from the riding mower and a 72" swath helped a lot. Blades on a bush hog have to be SHARP to cut a lawn)


----------



## Bruce

Those spindles are surprisingly cheap.


----------



## greybeard

$85 ea
I can buy the 2 bearing, 2 seals, the 4 cap screws, and a shaft for less than $40 but I've become a bit lazy in my old age.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!  
Up for no reason...brain is on and so I am up.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wehner Homestead said:


> I came up with his name! Lol  Very cute that his lady friend can be coordinated!
> 
> I keep my name list in the notes section of my iPhone. DH and I both also have an app called Evernote (free) that we pay a nominal fee for yearly to have our phones synced so that we can see what each other enters. It’s wonderful for keeping track of offspring, weights, heat cycles, vac schedules, and we even have a health section where I have each family members’ own list of allergies, meds, doctors, etc. (DD2’s is pretty intense. It allows DH to have everything at his fingertips with her.) I can also enter grocery lists and he can see them at the store and delete things as he puts them in the cart. I can put them in order by location in the store as I think of them. May be something to look into.
> 
> I have gotten more and more forgetful since DD2’s en utero diagnosis...


That whole memory loss thing sucks....the Hubbs has it worse than me, but i hate to think of how it will progress as i age.....



greybeard said:


> Sounds pretty good tho I am not a fan of 100% slow cooker roasting of meats even for stews.
> No matter what type meat I use, if it is a large chunk, I prefer to season, flour and then brown it in a slightly oiled pan or skillet first...on all sides and as many edges as I can, and I mean brown it good.
> 
> There is a term (from Frawnce of course) that explains what this does. The Maillard Reaction.
> Carmelization is similar, but not exactly the same phenomenon. Carmelization takes place at higher temperatures and is a completely different process.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction
> 
> (I have been told by several accomplished farm & ranch cooks, that removing the meat from the stew after the usual cooking, and browning it as the last step is even better)


Oh yes! Always take the meat out and separate it. This is so it can rest. I do that with chicken stew too. I don't break the crock out much, but my roasti g pan finally had to be laid to rest.... I'm just too cheap to buy a new one (maybe I'll get one from Santa).......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rufus is not working out.


----------



## promiseacres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Rufus is not working out.


Sorry!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Rufus is not working out.


So sorry...


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.

Today is the first day of 2nd grade for DS. He's excited to head back to school and see his friends.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on!
> Up for no reason...brain is on and so I am up.


I woke up at 2-something, then at 4-something, but I went right back to sleep. A lifetime of jump up and start the day, go-go-go and now I don't have to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Woke up to rain this morning and feeling like grandpappy Amos from the "Real McCoys"......guess the knee and back are wanting some attention today.....today will be an Unle Joe type day....."there's Uncle Joe, he's a moving kinda slow at the Junction"......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@MatthewsHomestead What’s going on with Rufus?


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry with Rufus.   Maybe things can get better...?

So, now you guys are cooking and I'm hungry.   None of that stuff is sitting her waiting for me to dig in!

I'm hot, 90+ and humidity.  Took truck to get inspected...place I'd never been & this young man takes it in to inspect.  I swear, I thought he was going to rebuild the thing!  Up on the lift, under with a light, another under the hood shining light down, front to back, back to front.  Like 45 minutes of this.   I have never had such an inspection.  Heck, I wanted to point out some dents, too, since he seemed to be doing a pre-buy check.   Anyway, he says the brake pads needed replaced (yes, marginal) and I had to clean the front light lenses....tried to tell me the ball joints were bad but had just done those 6 mos ago & we BOTH went under to look see & measure! (I had receipts in glovebox.)   He tells me ok, but brakes.  It's rejected until.  Nice.  So, less than 1/2 mile away, the sticker fell off the windshield onto my dash.   There it will lay.  LOL   Now I have to do that while I shop for  a mower engine.    Can't win.  Could be a LOT worse.  

However, all animals were fine when I got back.   Son working at the job where he is using my tractor (!!!GRRRR)  so I can get it back, hopefully by first of week. 

I believe this is a chill with a glass of wine night!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> It's rejected until. Nice. So, less than 1/2 mile away, the sticker fell off the windshield onto my dash.


Um, don't know about VA but here that inspection sticker best be firmly attached to the windshield. The only way to get them off is with a razor blade. 



Baymule said:


> A lifetime of jump up and start the day, go-go-go and now I don't have to.


You are just now figuring that out??


----------



## Baymule

Our power went off this afternoon. A truck topped a blind hill, lost control and hit a power pole, snapped it right off. The young man is not expected to make it. He was life flighted to Tyler.


----------



## Baymule

On a happier note, today is our daughters birthday. We went to Texas Roadhouse for steak dinner. The wait staff brought out a saddle, had her get on it while they shouted to the whole restaurant, Today is Rachel’s birthday, she is 32! The whole place erupted in cheers, whoops and applause. The waitress counted to 3 and everybody yelled YEE-HAW!!


----------



## Bruce

Like DD's Bday,  for the guy in the truck. Classic case of "excessive speed" I imagine if he snapped a power pole.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like y'all had a great time!!....and wish her a Happy one from us, too......my oldest had her 40th a week or 2 ago.....

That is terrible about the accident.....


----------



## Baymule

People speed down these backroads, drive in the middle on blind hills and curves as fast as they can. We slow down and hug our side of the road. Weekly we barely avoid a speed demon taking our share of the road. While that young man was a stupid idiot, he shouldn't have to pay for his poor judgement with his life. We don't even know who he was and don't know how to check on him to see if he lived.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> While that young man was a stupid idiot, he shouldn't have to pay for his poor judgement with his life.


That is kind of how it works isn't it? Small mistakes, small consequences. Speeding over a hill on a blind curve in a 4,500 pound hunk of metal, big consequences. Yeah, it would have been better if he'd been going slower, almost lost it and the consequence was only needing a change of underwear. I hope he makes it, I hope his damage turns out to be repairable and relatively minor. I feel for his family, they did nothing wrong but they will suffer no matter the outcome.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Decaf is on. Throat is a bit scratchy, hoping for a bit of relief. Help yourself to a late cup.


----------



## Baymule

We're having 2,000 units of vitamin C mixed in a shot of elderberry syrup. 

@Wehner Homestead, you need some of this!


----------



## Skiesblue

An Uncle Joe day for me tomorrow. Came off the ladder (painting living room) but landed flat footed pretty hard. Caught the paint and the brush so points for that. Getting old ain’t for sissies...


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Um, don't know about VA but here that inspection sticker best be firmly attached to the windshield. The only way to get them off is with a razor blade.


Here too.  But...  Young man didn't affix correctly.  Heat?



Baymule said:


> On a happier note, today is our daughters birthday



YEE-HAW! Looks like fun.




Wehner Homestead said:


> Throat is a bit scratchy, hoping for a bit of relief



Hmmm.  Coffee?  Add honey.



Skiesblue said:


> Getting old ain’t for sissies...



AMEN, sista!!  Daily challenges.  But alternative is worse.
Trudge forward.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Got some raw honey to out in it for that scratchy throat @Wehner Homestead  and a kick of whiskey if you're inclined. Your throat might still hurt, but you won't care. 
@Skiesblue I did some painting yesterday too. I've building two shelf towers in the middle bedroom closet to put canned goods (jars), canning supplies and my big pots in. I got them finished and one tower loaded up. The big tower is 3' wide and 7' tall, the little tower is 22" wide and 7' tall. I painted all the boards before I put it all together, then did touch up after I beat them up. LOL I hope you can take some time to put your feet up and rest today. Landing like you did has got to hurt.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh,  coffee and "working the kinks out" kinda morn.   Then I will muse over mechanical fixes for truck & mower, maybe. 

Then I may just go hug some goats & minis....feeling like a slow day is developing.   I call it -- enjoy the things for which I am grateful day.    Need to make a pot of cheese and cook a couple doz apples into something -- maybe a few jars of chunky applesauce. Or some fried apples.  Love those in the mornings.

Yep, this is going to be a "wander along" type day.  

Bay, your shelving sounds good.   I have some adjustables that I use a lot in one of my upstairs storage areas.   WOW, do I need to get in there and throw out, reorganize!  Thanks, sorta.   It's dark & decent temps all year per my skin when I go in.  I'm thinking to put one of those thermometers in --with the read out on another unit, the indoor/ourdoor sets -- to monitor temps.  It may be a good place for canned goods next year.  My garage is perfect except for son living in there.  Hoping they find another house, soon.  Not many rentals around.

Hope everyone else is lined up for a nice day!  I'm getting a refill.  Back in a jiffy.   Certain others will be checking in.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Baymule happy belated birthday to your DD! Looks like she had a blasts!

It's terrible to hear about the accident.

@Wehner Homestead you need Bay's "special medicine" aka whiskey!  Hope your throat feels better soon.

@Skiesblue take it easy on your foot.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee @Baymule! I’ll skip the whiskey. I don’t do alcohol. Hot coffee and a sudafed for me. I’m also losing my voice! 

Your daughter looks like a great sport! I’m sure the kids got a kick out of it!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks for the coffee @Baymule! I’ll skip the whiskey. I don’t do alcohol. Hot coffee and a sudafed for me. I’m also losing my voice!
> 
> Your daughter looks like a great sport! I’m sure the kids got a kick out of it!!



Sorry you are losing your voice. But look on the bright side, you can "chat" with us here on BYH all day long even if you don't have a voice.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> Sorry you are losing your voice. But look on the bright side, you can "chat" with us here on BYH all day long even if you don't have a voice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We ended up getting 1.1" of rain yesterday, so it is a bit soggy out there now....and more on the way....I put fresh hay out in the goat house yesterday evening, so they should be good and will just take the day as it comes. Sounds to me like the cooler nite temps are trying to give ya a chest cold @Wehner Homestead....might wanna increase the vitamin C intake.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’d like to increase my vit C intake but most things are acidic and aggravate my ulcer even more! Really ready to get the date for the scope to see what’s going on!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’d like to increase my vit C intake but most things are acidic and aggravate my ulcer even more! Really ready to get the date for the scope to see what’s going on!


I can imagine that would be something to deal with....sure hope it can be treated easily.....


----------



## Skiesblue

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Got some raw honey to out in it for that scratchy throat @Wehner Homestead  and a kick of whiskey if you're inclined. Your throat might still hurt, but you won't care.
> @Skiesblue I did some painting yesterday too. I've building two shelf towers in the middle bedroom closet to put canned goods (jars), canning supplies and my big pots in. I got them finished and one tower loaded up. The big tower is 3' wide and 7' tall, the little tower is 22" wide and 7' tall. I painted all the boards before I put it all together, then did touch up after I beat them up. LOL I hope you can take some time to put your feet up and rest today. Landing like you did has got to hurt.


Tower sounds great. I wish I had room. A knee is a little sore (bumped it) but ok otherwise. I’m posting later about a paint phenomenon I’m experiencing but have to dash to the feed store.


----------



## Mini Horses

So, today got the truck inspected.  Still no mower engine.  It's ok, one will surely turn up eventually.  Or --

In my wandering day, I did a few things as I saw them. Minimal work day.  Did spray & remove a few huge wasp nests.  Nice!  Scrubbed and filled a few water tubs...ahhh fresh and cool!  

Heading out in a few to set up a catch pen for 4 young bucklings.   I believe the auction is tomorrow -- will confirm In a few minutes.   No need to put off their leaving.  A few less is good. HOT out there still.


----------



## Alaskan

Evening all


----------



## Wehner Homestead

On the way home from the children’s hospital again. DD2 complained of a sore neck on one side all day and held her hand on it. She cried a lot and she has a high pain tolerance. She then spiked a temp. Needless to say, that’s gotta be checked out with all of her other medical issues. After terrifying the ER docs with concerns related to her shunts and possible meningitis, she ended up testing positive for strep. Praise God! We just have to give antibiotics and continue to monitor. She gets to go home! This is huge! (It didn’t take 7.5 hrs this time either.) 

I’m supposed to get up for work in 5 hours. We still have almost an hour to get home. I’ll be drinking lots of coffee tomorrow!!!


----------



## promiseacres

@Wehner Homestead Praying for your little one! How scary. Coffee is on.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee! I’ve got my insulated cup full!


----------



## Bruce

Glad DD will be on the mend. Sorry you have to work on little sleep.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead glad DD2 only had strep and not anything too serious (not that having strep is good). Sucks that you didn't get much sleep.


----------



## Baymule

Keeping our 3 grands all weekend plus a friend of the oldest. The little ones had us up early, watching Disney now. The 2 year old went outside and helped me do morning chores. Need to go pick the purple hull peas, but DH feels bad, is napping in his recliner and oldest granddaughter isn’t up yet. 

We got ONE INCH OF RAIN yesterday evening!!! 

Kids are coughing, DH feels cruddy, putting on another pot of coffee.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your scratchy throat may have an explanation, now....ya may want to get tested yourself.....ya wouldn't want to be passing that around.....sure glad that it wasn't anything more than that for DD2.....


----------



## Latestarter

Glad nothing more serious. Take it easy at work today as best you can.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a fairly lazy day around here yesterday....we got .2" yesterday with on/off showers, on top of the 1.2" we got the day before....have more on the slate for today, but finally leaving the area tomorrow....but then the temps are suppose to drop to the low to mid 80s.....I guess I need to make a couple of calls today and iron out a few specifics for the coming Trip next saturday....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I asked one of the docs rounding this weekend to order a strep test but he said with DD2 testing positive and my closeness to her, he’d rather just treat me so gave orders to one of my coworkers to call in. I’ll be clear for strep anyway.


----------



## Skiesblue

Living room paint phenomena. After wasting er spending a lot of time choosing a color I decided on a pastel grayish blue. Looked gray in the can. On the brush and initially on the wall. A day later the blue in ol paint’s pedigree showed up. Never paint a sunny living room on a cloudy day.


----------



## Skiesblue

Wierd huh? Grayish on top bluish on the bottom. I need to get out more


----------



## Latestarter

Pretty impressive blending job you did there!


----------



## Baymule

Fade paint is all the rage..... takes real skill to do that.


----------



## Bruce

I bet if you TRIED to do that it would come out all one color.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and cinnamon toast is ready!


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh - been at coffee for a while, before light out.  But that was only 5:30.   Heading out for shavings for goats, then some hay.   I am so loaded with grass that no hay in stock here. BUT scattered showers yesterday, today, tomorrow -- THEN possible hurricane Florence may visit.  Gotta be ready for that.  We all know dairy goats to NOT do rain well.   They will need to eat, so hay to buy.    The mini horses just get wet and shake it off.  

I did take 4 young bucklings to sale yesterday  Good girl.  And I picked up a set of dog kennel panels "almost free" from a CL post.  Light damage to fence on 2 but, patched...looked like  damage from mower too close.  Yeah, I know what that is but, well repaired and @ $40, I am good with it!   Section with gate not damaged, NICE!    4 - 10X6's. Plus 2-4X6 gates, 1 4X4 gate and another panel 10X4 also part of deal.  They were moving...several things out there. 

Guess I better get a move on -- have to be at work at 1230.      Ya'll have a great day...we East coasters are planning for our visit from Flo.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mornin'!!....coffee amells good, but gotta get at least a piece of that cinnamon toast.....oh man!!...ya did a bang up job on the toast Bay!!......I really feel for all over on the eastcoast @Mini Horses .....just dealing with the water, so far would be enough and when a major hurricane comes to visit.....it's...it's....well, just "Kiss my Grits" it is Flo......


----------



## RollingAcres

Good afternoon y'all. 
We just got back about an hour ago from an overnight trip to Cooperstown. I'll post some pics in my journal later or tomorrow. Right now I have some house chores to tend to. Critters were taken care off right when we got home.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> On the way home from the children’s hospital again. DD2 complained of a sore neck on one side all day and held her hand on it. She cried a lot and she has a high pain tolerance. She then spiked a temp. Needless to say, that’s gotta be checked out with all of her other medical issues. After terrifying the ER docs with concerns related to her shunts and possible meningitis, she ended up testing positive for strep. Praise God! We just have to give antibiotics and continue to monitor. She gets to go home! This is huge! (It didn’t take 7.5 hrs this time either.)
> 
> I’m supposed to get up for work in 5 hours. We still have almost an hour to get home. I’ll be drinking lots of coffee tomorrow!!!


That all sounds terrible. 

So sorry.  

Make sure you don't pass out while driving.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I bet if you TRIED to do that it would come out all one color.


Isn't it all the same color?


----------



## promiseacres

Listening to the new dishwasher run (it's quiet!) ..  almost wish I had some decaf....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Isn't it all the same color?





Skiesblue said:


> Wierd huh? Grayish on top bluish on the bottom.




I wonder if maybe it wasn't mixed properly and there was some layering of the pigment in the can.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I survived only two hours of sleep and my whole shift. Was tired last night but gave DD2 a bath and got the tub ready for DS, trimmed DD1’s nails, ran a load of laundry, got an antibiotic ordered for DA because he has strep too, took a shower, and watched part of a movie with the kids. Worked again today. Still tired but with two sick kids, an ulcer, strep throat, work was crazy today, and sleep deprivation, I think that’s to be expected. In fact, I consumed way too much coffee yesterday and today for my ulcer...

Oh and I went to the grocery after work! Yuk!


----------



## Baymule

I hope you can get caught up on your sleep soon. You are way, way overloaded right not. Just a decent night's sleep would be a God send. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## promiseacres

@Wehner Homestead  prayers for a good restful break!
 In the meantime coffee is on. Should hear today if we got the extension on the farm.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead hope you are able to get some sleep.

@promiseacres


----------



## Skiesblue

Catch a nap and delegate if you can.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I don't know how to tell you to achieve it @Wehner Homestead, but accomplishing some much deserved sleep is essential. Too many health complications brought on by sleep deprivation.


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 3:30, finally went to sleep at 5. Grrrr. COFFEE! thanks!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks all! I may try to grab a nap this afternoon! Today is my only day at home this week. Lots to get done but going to rest. 

@promiseacres  (and if it’s not right that you are able to find something even better!)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wehner Homestead said:


> @MatthewsHomestead What’s going on with Rufus?


Stay tuned, I've got a novel to tell about it.....



Baymule said:


> Our power went off this afternoon. A truck topped a blind hill, lost control and hit a power pole, snapped it right off. The young man is not expected to make it. He was life flighted to Tyler.
> 
> View attachment 51965


Oh no!!!! Prayers for him and his family....



Mini Horses said:


> Ahhh - been at coffee for a while, before light out.  But that was only 5:30.   Heading out for shavings for goats, then some hay.   I am so loaded with grass that no hay in stock here. BUT scattered showers yesterday, today, tomorrow -- THEN possible hurricane Florence may visit.  Gotta be ready for that.  We all know dairy goats to NOT do rain well.   They will need to eat, so hay to buy.    The mini horses just get wet and shake it off.
> 
> I did take 4 young bucklings to sale yesterday  Good girl.  And I picked up a set of dog kennel panels "almost free" from a CL post.  Light damage to fence on 2 but, patched...looked like  damage from mower too close.  Yeah, I know what that is but, well repaired and @ $40, I am good with it!   Section with gate not damaged, NICE!    4 - 10X6's. Plus 2-4X6 gates, 1 4X4 gate and another panel 10X4 also part of deal.  They were moving...several things out there.
> 
> Guess I better get a move on -- have to be at work at 1230.      Ya'll have a great day...we East coasters are planning for our visit from Flo.


I just hope she loses strength and doesn't screw up our weekend....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Ok, so I was all excited because it seemed like Rufus was a great fit, that he got along and didn't go after my chickens. He just wanted to play with George and the goats. Well he pissed Rose off and she kicked him across the pasture.... He didn't have any injuries, thank God, but that set off a chain of events..... A chicken turned up dead. Then one went missing..... He stopped listening to BASIC commands, forgot his name. Started running off to terrorize the neighbors chickens, started pooping and peeing ONLY in the house, knocked my clean dishes off the counter where they were drying and chewed up all my cooking utensils, tore up fencing, howls like he is dying when I crate him, chewed off two leashes, and that's just the little things. I've tried going for walks with him, I've tried working on basic commands again.... He just went from a good dog to a menace. He is still super lovable and cuddly, but everything else is off. And he hasn't responded at all to any training techniques.... My husband now wants him gone. I went to a rancher friend of ours and asked him for advice.... He said he wouldn't deal with what ive been dealing with and that the dalmation in him makes him dumb.... We talked about why I have him... How he was basically dumped in my lap. (I'm usually a glass half full and find the silver lining type of person).... This dog is driving me and my family insane. Mostly for me it's because he was good until he wasn't good and I don't know what else to do or try.... Every suggestion people have had is stuff I've been doing hoping and praying for any signs of improvement.....Nada. anyways, the rancher friend gave me one of his pups. A 3/4 BH 1/4 BC, tips on how to get her started right, and the offer to bring her over to learn from his experienced dogs.... She has been a dream to work with.... She listens, knew her name within an hour of having her, sniffed my little diddles and then stood guard over them and wouldn't let George near to sniff them, knows "no", "off", "come", "good girl", sit, stay, potty..... She is soooooo smart and such a joy to work with. Her whole body wags when she gets praised for doing good....

Meet Belle, our Blue Heeler/Border Collie pup....

Or not, pic won't load.

Well anyways.... This is just all a mess....

I feel like a terrible dog owner. I love him, but I can't tolerate him, and I'm at my wit's end.... Is it possible that being kicked by a horse made him brain dead, cuz that's what he acts like...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh my pants the pic loaded!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Belle is very cute!

Sorry things didn't work out with Rufus. I don't know if getting kicked by Rose made his a little terrified and started acting out like he did.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I have a friend on another forum who is insisting that every dog is trainable.... I'm trying everything I can.... It makes me feel really bad to hear them basically disapproving that I'm looking for another home for him and that I got the pup.... This friend said that I give up too easy. In a way I feel like maybe I am, but I haven't yet.


----------



## promiseacres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I have a friend on another forum who is insisting that every dog is trainable.... I'm trying everything I can.... It makes me feel really bad to hear them basically disapproving that I'm looking for another home for him and that I got the pup.... This friend said that I give up too easy. In a way I feel like maybe I am, but I haven't yet.


ask your "good" friend to take Rufus... I agree dalmations are difficult and not for everyone. I love the new pup! wishing we were ready!!


----------



## RollingAcres

I believe every dog is trainable as well however what works for others may not work for you and your dog. Some dog/owner combination may not be a good fit but it doesn't mean that the dog is a bad dog or the owner is a bad owner. It all depends on the dog and the owner's situation (time, space...)


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I have a friend on another forum who is insisting that every dog is trainable.... I'm trying everything I can.... It makes me feel really bad to hear them basically disapproving that I'm looking for another home for him and that I got the pup.... This friend said that I give up too easy. In a way I feel like maybe I am, but I haven't yet.



He isn't a good fit for you...  ...  move on.... and no, don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Baymule

We just gave away Beaux, our Catahoula pup because he kept killing chickens. I was faced with a dog that I could never trust with my poultry and his lifetime of a trail of dead chickens, keeping them put up, keeping him in a separate area, and decided it just wasn't worth it. So I ran an ad on Craigslist and he now has a home that is a perfect fit for him. Beaux is a great dog, just not a fit for us.



promiseacres said:


> ask your "good" friend to take Rufus... I agree dalmations are difficult and not for everyone. I love the new pup! wishing we were ready!!



I was going to say that!! If "good friend" is downing you for not wanting this disaster in a spotted dog suit, then let "good friend" who seemingly knows everything about dogs, have Rufus the Dufus. 

I suggest you find Rufus a new home or take him back where you got him. You don't have to be the Mother Teresa of brain dead dogs.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh my gosh! Thank you guys!!!! I was really starting to feel bad there.... Y'all spoke everything I wanted to say. Yes he can be trained.... But so obviously not for what I need him trained for.... I did put up a CL ad and spoke with a lady who is a firefighter, leads an active life and is totally in love with him even though he is a big goof. She is going to pick him up as soon as she gets home..... She is stationed out where they expect Florence to hit and will need her help. My prayers go out to her and her fellow firepeople and paramedics that are all on standby..... I think this will be such a better fit for him and he will be so much happier not getting scolded for chasing chickens..... Belle is proving herself more and more and even though she is just a wee pup she is showing such promise..... It really is best all around for all critters involved and for my nerves.... You guys are all rockstars and I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you made the sensible decision! That dog was NOT meant to be with you. I think you've now found the right one! I used to believe that all dogs are trainable... I no longer agree with that sentiment. As with any other animal, not all are suited to be what we want them to be, and some will never measure up to our expectations. period.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Glad you made the sensible decision! That dog was NOT meant to be with you. I think you've now found the right one! I used to believe that all dogs are trainable... I no longer agree with that sentiment. As with any other animal, not all are suited to be what we want them to be, and some will never measure up to our expectations. period.


X 2


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Finally baked. Made Eggless chocolate chip cookies. (We ate the eggs for supper Sunday)  anyways didn' want to run after eggs so I adapted. Not too bad Imo. 
Still waiting to hear about the farm. 
Oh and dh is making hay...he says it will go into my trailer which means no more trail riding   good to have more hay but sucks!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

We are batting down the hatches here, hearing up for this storm... Basically just getting loose stuff up and out of the yard, make sure the critters are all in a sound and safe pen/coop/stall... Other than that we are fairly prepared for whatever.... 

What kind of substitutions do you use for eggs? Never tried doing that...


----------



## promiseacres

https://www.spiceupthecurry.com/eggless-chocolate-chip-cookies/  I just googled it, and this came up. they're flat but ok otherwise

Prayers for safety



MatthewsHomestead said:


> We are batting down the hatches here, hearing up for this storm... Basically just getting loose stuff up and out of the yard, make sure the critters are all in a sound and safe pen/coop/stall... Other than that we are fairly prepared for whatever....
> 
> What kind of substitutions do you use for eggs? Never tried doing that...[/QUOTE


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> We are batting down the hatches here, hearing up for this storm... Basically just getting loose stuff up and out of the yard, make sure the critters are all in a sound and safe pen/coop/stall... Other than that we are fairly prepared for whatever....



Stay safe! My thoughts are with you and those who will be affected by Flo.


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Glad you made the sensible decision! That dog was NOT meant to be with you. I think you've now found the right one! I used to believe that all dogs are trainable... I no longer agree with that sentiment. As with any other animal, not all are suited to be what we want them to be, and some will never measure up to our expectations. period.



x2

And that is why there are so many DIFFERENT breeds of dogs, for many different tasks and uses.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

promiseacres said:


> https://www.spiceupthecurry.com/eggless-chocolate-chip-cookies/  I just googled it, and this came up. they're flat but ok otherwise
> 
> Prayers for safety





RollingAcres said:


> Stay safe! My thoughts are with you and those who will be affected by Flo.


Thank you! We should be fine here. Up in the foothills. But we do tend to get the tornados and flooding and downed trees.... Definitely getting Rose and the goats moved to the stall my hubby built. There is a tree leaning at the goat barn, not sure if it will make it through this storm. Rufus the Rufus will go to the basement or big bldg.....the chickens will all go into our indoor winter coop... The pigs should be fine because they can go in or out, knowing those lazy bones they will stay in..... Still figuring out what to do with all the bunnies. Might just clean out my chickery shed but then I worry about it getting blown over. Doubt that will happen.... I'm just a worry wort. I grew up on the coastline so these things don't bother me except for the critters.....




Baymule said:


> x2
> 
> And that is why there are so many DIFFERENT breeds of dogs, for many different tasks and uses.


Oh I am so happy about my decision! He is an escape artist and got off his chain.... So like a dummy I let the goof in for a bit while the Hubbs wasn't home. He knocked the bread box down and tore into the bread loaf, pooped on my kitchen floor and drank from the toilet! And he has a rotten smelling butt. It stank so bad I almost threw up. Nasty dog. It was definitely for spite too bc I watched him poop before he came in....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

On the other hand, Belle is so patient and waits until I take her out to go, and she does it right away when we go out. Then runs a circle around me to say "look mom, I went potty". And when she did have her whoops in her crate she was so visibly upset about it..... I gave her a bath with some of my aveno lavender and chamomile soap to soothe and calm her and she curled up in my arms and napped.... Our fault that time for throwing her off the routine I had set.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Picking up charcoal and gas for the cars and chainsaw and tractor today. If the power goes out we can just grill up things as they thaw out in the carport or building.... Also have to let down the basketball goal and chain it to the pasture fence. Don't know what we will do with the picnic table yet....


----------



## Baymule

I burst out laughing at Rufus the Dufus pooping in the floor, eating the bread, that is a disaster dog! Rolling on the floor here.... probably not funny to you!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

He is pretty crazy and spiteful. Hindsight it's hilarious. Not when it happened though. And I was trying to be nice to him!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

He was like a tornado in a trailer park!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Coffee is on.


----------



## Pastor Dave

My only thought @MatthewsHomestead, is that you don't want Belle picking up any of Rufus' behavior.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have some cinnamon swirl bread to share....if anyone wishes to have some....just help yourself....

   I like it heated with a little added butter on it....


----------



## RollingAcres

Yummy! 
Thank you for the cinnamon swirl bread @CntryBoy777


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yum. That tasted amazing!! Thank you!



Pastor Dave said:


> My only thought @MatthewsHomestead, is that you don't want Belle picking up any of Rufus' behavior.


I've been keeping her separate from him. When he came in he was so excited that he didn't pay any attention to her and he stepped all over her. She doesn't like him because he is a jerk. She is exact opposite. She is such a political little lady. I put him out and she finally stopped being nervous.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Ohhhh, this hurricane has me worried..... I don't usually worry over hurricanes. Heck I grew up knowing and living nothing but.... This one, it has me worried......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the cinnamon swirl bread @CntryBoy777!! I like mine the same way! 

@MatthewsHomestead I agree that Rufus isn’t a good fit for your family. Sometimes it’s just a matter of finding the right place. I personally rehomed a Standard Poodle and a Goldendoodle earlier this year. It broke my heart but it was in their best interest. Since having DD2, they weren’t a good fit for us any longer and I miss them but they are so happy and spoiled now. 

This hurricane has lots of people on edge! I’ll be praying!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

me for the unforeseeable future......


----------



## Mini Horses

@MatthewsHomestead   just turn the picnic table upside down.  Flat, it will be ok.   Bunnies -- Can you tarp them??
You may be ok that far inland -- heavy rain, winds but should be ok.

Ahhhh, cinnamon bread!  Thanks.  Smell & taste all in one bite.  Had coffee a little late, sitting in my truck waiting for a store to open.  Got that last 2 hrs of work completed for the week, for that company. It's sunny & mild outside now.  Seems I have been given a couple hours to play on the farm   Just had lunch and will head out.  I'm certain I will find something to do!!


----------



## greybeard

Daughter called me a little while ago..she's worried too, but she's over somewhere around Booneville NC. She's on hilly land so she'll be fine. It's been a lot of years since she was young and we rode out hurricane Andrew in Nueva Iberia La..in a mobile home.


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have some cinnamon swirl bread to share....if anyone wishes to have some....just help yourself....
> View attachment 52066 View attachment 52067  I like it heated with a little added butter on it....



Dang that looks good!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks y'all!!.....it has been a while since Joyce has made it, and as good as this is....it isn't quite up to par, but most of our pans and stuff is in storage....so, she had to make do....


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Ohhhh, this hurricane has me worried..... I don't usually worry over hurricanes. Heck I grew up knowing and living nothing but.... This one, it has me worried......


How far are "the foothills of NC" from the coast? And are you high enough to not have to fear flooding??
Stay safe!!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

You are doing the best for you and Rufus by rehoming him!  Dalmatian were bred to be high energy and run and be aggressive/suspicious of strangers.  They are very stubborn and hard to train.  Especially the males!   As a kid growing up we had a blue eyed female named Cleopatra.  She was an exception, being biddable, smart, and affectionate.  All other Dalmation I ever knew where bad to bite and pretty much destructo dogs!!
It is hard what you are going through, I have had to admit defeat more than once myself.


----------



## Baymule

I canned tomatoes today. My tomato crop was just meh.....I got a few at a time, not enough to do anything with. So I cut them up, cored them and put them in gallon bags in the freezer. Over the summer, I got 9 bags. This morning I got started on them. I canned 10 pints and 3 quarts of spaghetti sauce with onions, garlic and mushrooms. I canned 20 pints of tomato sauce, turning off the pressure canner at 4:10 and dashing out the door to drive to town and pick up the two little grand daughters from day care. Son in law had a Dr appointment and daughter was in Commerce taking a test for her PHD. Oldest grand daughter was with another teacher that is also their neighbor. I took the two littles home and stayed there until my daughter got home. Then I came home, fed sheep, gathered eggs, and cooked supper. I am tired.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew!  Sounds like a long, but productive day.  Rest!


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh... there's nothing quite as good as home grown/made spaghetti sauce   I used to be able to stand at the counter peeling and de-seeding tomatoes to make sauce that was then frozen. My back just can't take that strain anymore. By the time I got done I'd be a cripple.  I like smaller chunks of tomato in the sauce vice just "soup" sauce. I'd love to have a garden but it's just so much work to be successful...  Maybe next year I'll build a couple of small raised beds and plant a small quantity of stuff for me... 

Glad you got at least a little sauce for your efforts and time.


----------



## Baymule

I got out my 3 big pots and dumped frozen tomatoes in them and started cooking them low and slow. 




 

After they thawed and simmered, I put them through my old strainer, taking out the seeds and skin. @Latestarter I like chunks too, but since I had already quartered and frozen the tomatoes, I just made sauce. I did chunk the onion and mushrooms, I like to see the chunks versus tiny minced mush. LOL


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Daughter called me a little while ago..she's worried too, but she's over somewhere around Booneville NC. She's on hilly land so she'll be fine. It's been a lot of years since she was young and we rode out hurricane Andrew in Nueva Iberia La..in a mobile home.


She is my neighbor! Depending where at she is only 10-20 mins from me. I'm in East Bend off 67. 

We flood like crazy! And the ground saturation plus whatever rain means tons of trees down everywhere. Last year we had two Tornados...... It's been way too wet for us this year..... Around here roads get washed out. We are along the base of the mountains and the yadkin river flood soooooo bad. Lots of low laying places. Rain goes down hill so the crests along the roads are fine, then you hit the bottom of whatever hill and it's washed out.we have no tree coverage to protect from whatever winds, soybean field on three sides and neighbors across.... There is one tree in the duck lot that is up against the back of the goat barn.... It leans and we worry about it going down.... That's why the Hubbs is finishing up the horse stall. It's built big enough to house her and the three goats....  
Seems like the new predictions have us faring a bit better, but nothing is ever a certainty with hurricanes...... Still moving all the outside critters into temporary cages/pens inside the big sturdy bldg. It will be warmer and 100% dry in there. Don't know where it hitting tomorrow came from.... Still anticipated for Friday sometime.... Oh well.... You can only do so much. 

@Baymule your sauce and maters looked good! I like the chunks too but hey, you do what you can with what you've got right?

Thank you all again for being supportive and encouraging with the whole dog situation. I really value everyone's help and opinions/suggestions!


Goodnight all, got a full day tomorrow.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Baymule your sauce looks good. I don't have one of those strainers like your. I normally put my maters in the food processor and chop them up into smaller chunks, not too small.

@Latestarter I prefer my sauce to be slightly chucky(small chunks) as well but even if it's "soupy" sauce I'd still take it. I never turn down sauce 

@MatthewsHomestead do what you can and stay safe. 

@Mini Horses will you be affected much by Flo? Stay safe as well!


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter said:


> Maybe next year I'll build a couple of small raised beds and plant a small quantity of stuff for me...



MANY things can be grown in containers.   Consider that & even straw bales.  Both does help with weeding, as you can imagine.   I have a utube thing that shows how to make the "self watering" containers sold.   With your heat issues, these may help.  I'll find the URL & post.   Yeah, older we get, harder things are.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Seems like the new predictions have us faring a bit better, but nothing is ever a certainty with hurricanes...... Still moving all the outside critters into temporary cages/pens inside the big sturdy bldg. It will be warmer and 100% dry in there.



Too much rain can be as bad as the wind sometimes!  For all the reasons you say.  And yes, nothing certain....those rascal whip around and bite you in the butt.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> @Baymule your sauce and maters looked good! I like the chunks too but hey, you do what you can with what you've got right?



Great job!   You could have saved a few pieces to become chunks and added to the sauce .   Of course, you can throw a few in when using it to serve up.




RollingAcres said:


> @Mini Horses will you be affected much by Flo? Stay safe as well!



At this point, it appears not a great deal.   Heavy rains, tropical winds it seems.  Will possibly get hit with the turn around rains a few days later  

Coffee is on and I'm indulging.    Rain in area...thanks Flo...but not at my house right now.   It's a matter of "soon" judging from those black clouds.   Expect afternoon to be wet.   They harvested the field of corn next to me by headlight yesterday.  Farmers trying to salvage all they can and I sure don't blame them!  If it gets wet & down, they lose it.

All the animals were on alert yesterday.   The atmospheric pressure changes let them know something is coming, way before we may notice it.   Several hens have decided that the hay stacked & hay in the feeder at goat shelter is THE BEST nest they have ever seen  I don't mind except you sometimes have to hunt.  Found them easily as goats were in other pastures for the day last couple days.  Won't be that way when several days of rain settle in.

Everyone stay safe as you can.   We are all probably WAY better prepared than the "city folk" .


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Everyone stay safe as you can. We are all probably WAY better prepared than the "city folk" .



I think so too!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yeah. We are both on "the wrong side" of the storm.... Meaning we are on the side that has the winds pushing against the flow of rivers.... This backs them up and the rainfall can't drain properly so lots of flooding anticipated. That's the biggest concern ATM.......


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

You stay safe too Mini!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

I have some questions for y'all. Does anyone use essential oil? Do you know how to make them?

Every year I have lots and lots of mint growing. I'd harvest some for tea and use in the chicken coop but would like to find more ways to use them and to preserve them.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> I have some questions for y'all. Does anyone use essential oil? Do you know how to make them?
> 
> Every year I have lots and lots of mint growing. I'd harvest some for tea and use in the chicken coop but would like to find more ways to use them and to preserve them.


I've been looking into this as well..... You basically make a still.... Can be made with your pressure cooker/canner.instead of the piece that caps off the steam, you go up with copper tube, then down to your ice bucket where it coils in the bottom to cool it, the tube comes out the bottom of the bucket and drips into an essenciar. Basically it's a fancy beaker that separates the oil from the water droplets.... Takes a high yield to make a little bit. By with essential oil a little is all you need. You can use the water too! The mint oil is really good to make a spray for critters to treat/prevent lice naturally as well as other pesky bugs like mites and such...


Went to TSC to stock up on some feed in case we can't get out due to flooding/downed trees...... Pigs will be getting some cattle feed mixed in to their hog feed since it was on sale. It will make their stuff stretch further, four bags on 50% discount all because they had a hole in the bag.... Feed still looks good! Cost more for the chickens than it did for the horse!


----------



## RollingAcres

50% discount? Score!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I've been looking into this as well..... You basically make a still.... Can be made with your pressure cooker/canner.instead of the piece that caps off the steam, you go up with copper tube, then down to your ice bucket where it coils in the bottom to cool it, the tube comes out the bottom of the bucket and drips into an essenciar. Basically it's a fancy beaker that separates the oil from the water droplets.... Takes a high yield to make a little bit. By with essential oil a little is all you need. You can use the water too! The mint oil is really good to make a spray for critters to treat/prevent lice naturally as well as other pesky bugs like mites and such...



Sounds good, however I do not have a pressure cooker.
I read somewhere(today) that you can cook the mint leaves in the crockpot with a little water. Then leave the liquid in the fridge. A thin film of oil will form and once cooled will harden. Then you just scrape the oil off the water.
https://www.diynatural.com/diy-essential-oils/


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I've been looking into this as well..... You basically make a still.... Can be made with your pressure cooker/canner.instead of the piece that caps off the steam, you go up with copper tube, then down to your ice bucket where it coils in the bottom to cool it, the tube comes out the bottom of the bucket and drips into an essenciar. Basically it's a fancy beaker that separates the oil from the water droplets.... Takes a high yield to make a little bit. By with essential oil a little is all you need. You can use the water too! The mint oil is really good to make a spray for critters to treat/prevent lice naturally as well as other pesky bugs like mites and such...
> 
> 
> Went to TSC to stock up on some feed in case we can't get out due to flooding/downed trees...... Pigs will be getting some cattle feed mixed in to their hog feed since it was on sale. It will make their stuff stretch further, four bags on 50% discount all because they had a hole in the bag.... Feed still looks good! Cost more for the chickens than it did for the horse!View attachment 52109




Up here feed is around 20 bucks per 50 pound bag.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Sounds good, however I do not have a pressure cooker.
> I read somewhere(today) that you can cook the mint leaves in the crockpot with a little water. Then leave the liquid in the fridge. A thin film of oil will form and once cooled will harden. Then you just scrape the oil off the water.
> https://www.diynatural.com/diy-essential-oils/


That sounds fairly simple...



Alaskan said:


> Up here feed is around 20 bucks per 50 pound bag.


 it ranges here..... It was 50% because there were holes in the bags that they taped shut.....

https://www.facebook.com/1806786822869482/posts/2189586454589515/
Video of flooding already happening in New Bern, NC


----------



## Mini Horses

I always look for damaged bags @TSC!     One day I got them with another 10% off for the neighbors coupon.  


Yep, that FIY oil deal sounds almost tooooo  easy.    Eventually I will try it.  No plant material right now.


WOW -- Newbern is along water but, that just isn't even right!  No doubt many places will be similar.  The water will be the worst part of this storm.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Finished putting up insulators, ran the fourth/bottom strand of wire, made up some critter cages so I can move them into the big bldg, git the feed all stowed away, moved a dozen or so planters, washed out every bucket and filled with water for critters and flushing, cleaned out old chickery bldg, cleaned stuff off small trailer and stored in said bldg, got the pheasants in their safe cage.... Ended up with a blood blister.... It darn hurt!


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Finished putting up insulators, ran the fourth/bottom strand of wire, made up some critter cages so I can move them into the big bldg, git the feed all stowed away, moved a dozen or so planters, washed out every bucket and filled with water for critters and flushing, cleaned out old chickery bldg, cleaned stuff off small trailer and stored in said bldg, got the pheasants in their safe cage.... Ended up with a blood blister.... It darn hurt!


Ready to pass put from exhaustion too I bet.  Maybe you will sleep through any excitement.


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> We flood like crazy! And the ground saturation plus whatever rain means tons of trees down everywhere.


Oh, do stay away from those trees, likely going to be mighty wet.



Mini Horses said:


> Will possibly get hit with the turn around rains a few days later


Looks that way, current expectation is she will hit TN and get north going up the east side of KY, all of WV and the west side of VA. MAYBE we'll get some rain next week from the remnants since it looks like she'll be coming our way as she dies out 


Alaskan said:


> Up here feed is around 20 bucks per 50 pound bag.


Someone has to pay 100% markup to cover Mini's 50% off!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Just finished almost everything. Last minute in the early am I will get the chickens, ducks and remaining bunnies caged up and in the lockdown bldg. Should be here around noon so I will have to hustle! Time to pass out


----------



## promiseacres

prayers for everyone in the storm's path, looks like it'll miss us. got another 108 bales of hay done last night, DH trading it for his mechanic skills. now we have to figure out where to put it... wishin' things were finished on the new farm... it could go in the big barn... anyways cofee is on. made pie crust yesterday, probably will make an apple pie or 2 and John's mirror cake, he turns 10 tomorrow.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.
Everyone in the storm's path please stay safe!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We were up late last night and up early (6) this morning. DH made oatmeal. 

A friend is coming for lessons on how to make jelly this morning. She is getting married in October and DH is walking her down the aisle. Her husband to be lives on his father's 900 acre ranch and she has fallen in love with country living. She lived with us for a year about 10 years ago and I introduced her to gardening. Now she is planning a spring garden and her future DH is all on board with it. LOL

I wrapped her wedding gifts yesterday, 2 cases of canning jars and the Ball Book of Canning and a utensil kit of canning supplies. I used feed sacks and duct tape. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

Do I know how to wrap wedding presents redneck style or what?


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I wrapped her wedding gifts yesterday, 2 cases of canning jars and the Ball Book of Canning and a utensil kit of canning supplies. I used feed sacks and duct tape. LOL LOL



Love it!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Do I know how to wrap wedding presents redneck style or what?



I was going to say that but didn't want to "offend" you.


----------



## Baymule

The news is showing flooding and people who didn't evacuate are now flooded, some on their roofs, begging to be rescued. I think the first thing the rescuers should do is kick them in the butt. They were told to leave. 

Y'all stay safe.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Do I know how to wrap wedding presents redneck style or what?



Not done, gal!   Where's the hay bale sisal ribbon???  

Yeah, those who did not evacuate need more than a scolding.  I will say, though, that SOME did not leave because their animals could not be accommodated.   However, there were organizations that would help with many of them if they were contacted in advance.   There are those with $$$ issues to move.

MOST were just in denial that they would not be able to "handle" it all.   BAD JUDGEMENT!  

I believe bunnylady was right there in Wilmington.   Hope someone has contact to know she is ok.   Baymule had contacted me by msg and offered to advise my situation if my net was out & I could not "check in" -- for which I was thankful!   Hope bunnylady has such a base to reach!

There are SEVERAL BYH members in NC -- pls all check-in or someone do check on them & report that so we know people are ok.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady posted on BYC sometime after midnight that the power had gone out. Conserving phone battery. Said they are far enough up that the storm surge won't get them.



Baymule said:


> The news is showing flooding and people who didn't evacuate are now flooded, some on their roofs, begging to be rescued. I think the first thing the rescuers should do is kick them in the butt. They were told to leave.
> 
> Y'all stay safe.


They shouldn't be close enough to kick them in the butt. There were a lot of people interviewed by the press that said they had been through "x" hurricanes and they were going to ride this one out too. They deserve no help at all when they are up on their roofs yelling "save me!".


----------



## Baymule

They still deserve to be helped, but  butt kicking is in order.


----------



## greybeard

Coffee is on, & this morning, it's a Craddock and Reid George IV 1818 silver seervice urn full of Ospina Dynasty, Gran CAFÉ, Premier Grand Cru™, and I had 500 French Perigord truffles DeEx overnite air, shipped in from Knipschildt Chocolatier in Norwalk, Connecticut.

(actually, it's an 8 cup Mr. Coffee  pot regular drip grind Folgers with one stale biscuit, but if you're gonna play pretend, may as well go big big or stay home)


----------



## promiseacres

Truffles! Sounds like a good breakfast to me.


----------



## Baymule

That coffee sounds delish! And truffles too! I have amaretto biscotti to go with this pretend breakfast!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the fancy coffee and breakfast @greybeard 

I've never had truffles but it sure sounda good with biscuits and biscotti. Maybe I'll make some pretend croissants for y'all too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hmmm...sounds interesting.   But, I am having biscotti cookies with chocolate coated bottom, with my coffee.  Healthy?  

I need the caffeine.     Hoping our NC families are ok.  Heard from some on here...no power will limit many from checking in, minor among their life disruptions.  But, we care.


----------



## greybeard

That loud 'whoosh' noise ya hear as something goes right over your head.......
Just a thought that popped up


----------



## Baymule

Parted your hair?


----------



## Bruce

Are we talking mushroom truffles or chocolate truffles?



Baymule said:


> They still deserve to be helped, but  butt kicking is in order.


Maybe, AFTER there is no threat to the rescuers. And they should pay out the wazoo for that service if they ignored mandatory evacuation notices.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Are we talking mushroom truffles or chocolate truffles?
> 
> 
> Maybe, AFTER there is no threat to the rescuers. And they should pay out the wazoo for that service if they ignored mandatory evacuation notices.


I agree they should pay.  Rescues can be very expensive.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Love it!!!


X2million!!!

We are still here, still alive! Nothing really happening like they predicted for us yet.... Some wind, a light bit of rain with a few minutes of downpour here or there.... 

Rufus the Rufus's soon to be new mom is one of those rescue workers. She is a firefighter stationed somewhere that way to aide in rescue and relief efforts.... 

I've been through a gazillion amount of hurricanes too, but I sure would have loaded all my critters onto the trailer, goats in the way back of the sub, having no horse trailer I would have saddled up Rose and we would have All rode out! I have a trail horse for a reason, it's called camp out if need be! No way you would have caught me staying OR leaving my animals behind. There was a lady over on BYC asking if a week's worth of food and water was good for her chickens to leave behind.... In Wilmington..... Where it's flooding and they are riding boats down the road.... Really woman? Expect your chickens to either drown or be starved! That should be animal cruelty. Get a crate, put them on a towel in your back seat and if you can't take them to your hotel, go around to the area farms and ask if they can house them. There were tons of stables and farms opening their barn doors for refugee critters AND owners! Heck! They could have come here! It boils my blood. I get it, chickens are bottom of the totem pole, but they are still living creatures who depend on us big bad humans to care for their well being. Sheesh. 

Ok, rant over. Half of my day was lazy spent with the younguns, the other half we finally got that new brood house in exact location, leveled, and the pallet fence up between the three buildings. I also painted some in my tack/feed room. Triple color scheme. Duke blue on bottom, Heather grey on top, white trim.... Thinking of going grey on the ceiling as well.... It's ugly. Then I'll sand and coat the flooring.... Also need to paint the shelf that came with it.....

Watching college football now listening to the rain and the ducks.... (Have I mentioned how much I love their butt wiggles! Hehe).


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Are we talking mushroom truffles or chocolate truffles?


The fungi type truffles. If I'm going to play make believe or have imaginary food, friends, fantasies or drink, I'm going high $.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Look how smart Romeo is!!!!! He stacked the cups!!!! His way of telling me he wants more water and food..... But still super smart! Yes, he got special treats for this! Hate keeping him in this makeshift hut, but his is currently occupied with misplaced critters. Going to let Flo play out another day.... If all we get is rain like today they all go back Monday am....


 

I love the idea of using feed bags for wrapping!!! Bay that is genius! 

Here is our bit of redneck ingenuity..... Our horse stall built almost entirely of recycled materials! You wouldn't believe how sturdy it is. Yes those are pallets! Super duty ones from the Hubby's job site. (He is an electrician for a major tobacco company)... That back wall....? Concrete forms we scored free! Still have a bit of work to do, the gate/door and those rafter bits that stick out.... And he is going to wire in a light.... But it's almost done! Those pallets all have heavy duty lag bolts bolting them in place. Same with the back wall. I'll try and get progress pics of the painting in my tack room. Just the grey is on right now....


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> The fungi type truffles. If I'm going to play make believe or have imaginary food, friends, fantasies or drink, I'm going high $.




Then I am asking for wild mushroom cream soup, super expensive red wine, veal medallions with cream sauce... creme brulee for dessert.

Edited:  oh...  greens...  fine...  asparagus with hollandaise and a tiny wild green salad with a light garlic cream sauce.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That pic with my hubby in it.... If you notice the fence on the right.... Rose bent it over like that! She was curious about what was going on! I think she knows it's for her! Haha


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I'm in on the asparagus with hollandaise.... Skip me with the shrooms. But I'll have some mahi mahi, salmon and tuna with some crab legs and crab cakes. And old fashioned 11layer chocolate cake, and some green bean casserole!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wind is howling and Hubbs is snoring.... Can't sleep to save my life......


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Then I am asking for wild mushroom cream soup, super expensive red wine, veal medallions with cream sauce... creme brulee for dessert.
> 
> Edited:  oh...  greens...  fine...  asparagus with hollandaise and a tiny wild green salad with a light garlic cream sauce.



Wow we're getting gourmet! But yummy!
Who wants lobsters? 
I'm sure @greybeard has some nice beef tenderloins to make beef Wellington for us


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

We have rain..... Not going to complain because we needed it.....


----------



## Bruce

I don't think we should be dictating what @greybeard is going to make. He was generous enough to invite the lot of us!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well.... The storm is upon us! Heavy wind and rain, also flood warnings, schools on 2hr delay, possibly closed if places flood....


----------



## Bruce

Seems to me like a day off for EVERYONE is in order. EVERYONE in the area stay home for the day, all the rain can fall and clear, no one to rescue on flooded roads and OOPS no road there anymore.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well.... The storm is upon us! Heavy wind and rain, also flood warnings, schools on 2hr delay, possibly closed if places flood....


Hunker down, stay in and stay safe. Schools on 2 hour delay? With a hurricane flooding the area? Are you kidding me? Morons. 

That is a REAL NICE horse stall. That is something to be proud of.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’d keep my kids home with me. Knowing where they are and that they are safe takes precedence in my opinion. 

Hitting coffee hard this morning. Worked the last 3 days. 12 hr shifts can be rough and Sat was horrible! I cried on my way home-at least I held it together until then. Didn’t help that it was too busy for me to take my Pepcid so the ulcer pain escalated and was my reminder to take my meds. Ugh!

Lots to do here. When I work, lots of things don’t get done. Dishes, laundry, and housework...maybe some outside stuff that I’ve been putting off. 

I have a scope scheduled for next Tues (9/25) to have my ulcer checked out.


----------



## RollingAcres

I don't want to "like" your post @Wehner Homestead ...I just want to give you some 

Please take care of yourself and try to get some rest. Housework and such are always going to be there.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I don't think we should be dictating what @greybeard is going to make. He was generous enough to invite the lot of us!


No problem. It's all make believe anyway, like the imaginary friends some children have. 
(point in fact too, I didn't (in that post)  actually 'invite anyone in'; in reality or otherwise.)




> Parted your hair?


Not mine.
 Similes can fly pretty good, and are often stealthy..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Hunker down, stay in and stay safe. Schools on 2 hour delay? With a hurricane flooding the area? Are you kidding me? Morons.
> 
> That is a REAL NICE horse stall. That is something to be proud of.


About 9pm they notified us school was closed tomorrow..... They always wait until the last possible minute....

We are hunkered down. Critters are all restless. I would be too! The two pheasants were picking on what I assume is the hen.... We started with 10 and now just have the 3. I've named her Tinkerbell. They pecked at her shoulder of her wing and opened up the skin. Thankfully I have some wound spray. That stuff is like magic! Poor girl was actually cuddling with me! A pheasant! She is usually very shy and skittish.... Too sweet and too cute.

The Hubbs does still have to go to work tomorrow/today..... However there are a couple alternate routes that don't flood...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That post was meant to be posted last night.... Silly service...

It's beautiful here today. Probably going to get all the critters situated back into their coops, runs and pens today. I'll paint some more in the tack room and work on my market bags....


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> It's beautiful here today. Probably going to get all the critters situated back into their coops, runs and pens today. I'll paint some more in the tack room and work on my market bags....



Good to hear!


----------



## RollingAcres

Lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Lol
> View attachment 52214


hahahaha!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

good morning. coffee is on. DH got in 13+hours yesterday.. I took kids to the zoo. I'm moving slow... poor DH is already at the job. school and house work, maybe get the yard mowed again... is on my to do list. oh and prep the camper.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you for the coffee. DH let me sleep in a little this morning.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Thank you for coffee. Rainy day here, would be a good day for sleeping in.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Drinking my cup before my second wind...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh and scrambled eggs and toast for breakfast with plenty for all! (Getting tired of my modified bland diet! - I’ve discovered a few things that I can have but other things are definitely a no-no!)


----------



## RollingAcres

I made hash browns so eat up


----------



## Latestarter

I have just a little bacon left out of a 3 pound package. Last night I considered cooking up that rasher of bacon then use the grease to make some fried potatoes and onions covered with a little shredded cheddar and a couple of over easy eggs piggy backed.   Then got side tracked and it never happened.   Maybe tonight...


----------



## RollingAcres

Or you can make it this morning for breakfast/brunch/lunch?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love breakfast food any time of day!


----------



## greybeard

I made a pot, drank 3 cups, and you're welcome each and all to have some but you will have to physically come here to get it.


----------



## RollingAcres

I think I'm going to have a cup this afternoon.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m thinking some sounds good now. DD1 made brownies from a box...


----------



## Bruce

And were they any good? I ONCE bought a gluten free brownie mix at Trader Joes. Might as well have been chewing on a Gumby.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yep. I keep some around to make in a pinch. Actually did a trial for part of a 4-H project in foods once to do a taste test and see if people liked the boxed variety or the homemade variety of brownies better. Took them to a family function. Consensus was boxed variety were moister and more chocolatey.


----------



## Bruce

Fortunately DD1 has figured out how to make really good GF brownies from scratch.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Fortunately DD1 has figured out how to make really good GF brownies from scratch.



In your case, that’s awesome! We don’t indulge often...DD2’s diet is stricter than gluten free...


----------



## Bruce

I bet. I guess I shouldn't complain about DD1's "not by choice" gluten and nightshade intolerance and "by choice" vegetarianism.


----------



## Latestarter

The bacon and all that goes with it is still in waiting... I decided to thaw and try my first ram lamb steak(s). They came in a package of 2 so I cooked up the larger one for dinner with some onions and mushrooms. Pictures to be posted soon on my thread. Fair warning


----------



## Alaskan

I had 2 portions of spinach today... and carrots too I tell ya.

So I am having cheetos for super.  

Got to balance it out.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on. I just made a fresh pot.
Anymore brownies left? I'd eat that for breakfast.
For some reason I can't make good brownies from scratch. I can bake anything else from scratch but when it comes to brownies, I use the box kind.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

There are brownies left! I actually had a small bite as I was getting DD1 ready for school! 

Sister’s oldest came to get on the bus with DD1 as sister had an early meeting this morning. She’s a teacher. The girls are four months apart, best friends, and in the same class. I made them cinnamon rolls and bacon so there’s plenty of that too! 

Thanks for the coffee! I love my cup.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Alaskan said:


> I had 2 portions of spinach today... and carrots too I tell ya.
> 
> So I am having cheetos for super.
> 
> Got to balance it out.


Cheetos!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Fixing to get dressed, do my morning chores and get started on the day. We are going to drag up a chicken coop bottom frame that I got started on, but never finished. Going to move it to it's new permanent place closer to the house and finish it for GD#1 new trio of Silkies.


----------



## Latestarter

Al, a balanced diet is very important! I don't know if the cheese provided in the cheetos is enough dairy... Perhaps a follow-up bowl of ice cream?    Maybe with some chocolate mixed in somehow... sauce? hot? chips? chunks?  you know, as a mood enhancer... To recover from the dementors...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Cross your fingers for me! I go for a job tour, background check and drug screen tomorrow morning! This momma is going back to work!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! Fixing to get dressed, do my morning chores and get started on the day. We are going to drag up a chicken coop bottom frame that I got started on, but never finished. Going to move it to it's new permanent place closer to the house and finish it for GD#1 new trio of Silkies.





Latestarter said:


> Al, a balanced diet is very important! I don't know if the cheese provided in the cheetos is enough dairy... Perhaps a follow-up bowl of ice cream?    Maybe with some chocolate mixed in somehow... sauce? hot? chips? chunks?  you know, as a mood enhancer... To recover from the dementors...


Silkies are awesome and so is ice cream and chocolate!!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

The


MatthewsHomestead said:


> Cross your fingers for me! I go for a job tour, background check and drug screen tomorrow morning! This momma is going back to work!



Good luck! What job?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

An auto parts manufacturing company. Start pay w/o experience is 11.50 and benefits/vacation days immediately after 90 probationary period..... Third shift so it doesn't interfere with families routine of things....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

It's not hard but it's not easy either to get hired on there


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> An auto parts manufacturing company. Start pay w/o experience is 11.50 and benefits/vacation days immediately after 90 probationary period..... Third shift so it doesn't interfere with families routine of things....




Third shift so you will work nights?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yep. Works for me. Won't have to stay up all night listening to the Hubbs train engine of a snore! Haha!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## MatthewsHomestead

It's true! If I'm to be kept awake all night I might as well make some money!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> It's true! If I'm to be kept awake all night I might as well make some money!



Hahaha that's one way of looking at it.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Coffee is ready! Howdy Howdy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Hello Farmer Connie


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Cheetos!!!!!



Yep!  



Latestarter said:


> Al, a balanced diet is very important! I don't know if the cheese provided in the cheetos is enough dairy... Perhaps a follow-up bowl of ice cream?    Maybe with some chocolate mixed in somehow... sauce? hot? chips? chunks?  you know, as a mood enhancer... To recover from the dementors...



Ha!

I should have stopped at half a bag.   I almost finished the bag...  blah!  Bad choice.

I will eat good food today to make it up to my body.


----------



## Alaskan

Farmer Connie said:


> Coffee is ready! Howdy Howdy!
> View attachment 52296


Why thank you!


----------



## Farmer Connie

RollingAcres said:


> Hello Farmer Connie


Hay! Things are slowing down around here now. I should have a little more time to play here on the Herd site. Been a long and crazy summer. Can't believe it's almost October.
Thx for the friendly hello. I'll try not to be such a stranger.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Silkies are awesome and so is ice cream and chocolate!!!!!


I haven't thought about silkies with ice cream and chocolate.....they are pets.....


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> An auto parts manufacturing company. Start pay w/o experience is 11.50 and benefits/vacation days immediately after 90 probationary period..... Third shift so it doesn't interfere with families routine of things....


I worked at STEMCO in Longview once upon a time, making exhaust parts. I ran a saw, cut and deburred pipe elbows, those big stacks that you see on 18 wheelers and various other parts. Worked 2nd shift, got transferred to 3rd. 3rd was way better than 2nd but I swore that I would have to be HUNGRY before I worked nights again. 

I hope you get the job. 3rd shift ain't so bad.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

My poor coffee machine is on the fritz, and I’m doing all I can to extend its life. I am insanely attached to this particular machine.
He did a decent job this morning.  I enjoyed my coffee with a slice of raisin apple pie.


----------



## RollingAcres

Raisin apple pie sounds good. And of course it's healthy, you're eating fruits.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Exactly!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I had 2 portions of spinach today... and carrots too I tell ya.
> 
> So I am having cheetos for super.
> 
> Got to balance it out.


So you needed the spinach so you would be strong enough to lift the Cheetos and the carrots so your eyes would be strong enough to see them so you could pick them up?



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Cross your fingers for me! I go for a job tour, background check and drug screen tomorrow morning! This momma is going back to work!


Yea!  ... I guess. I kinda like not going to work 



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Third shift so it doesn't interfere with families routine of things....


Other than you get home just after the kids get on the bus for school?



Farmer Connie said:


> Coffee is ready! Howdy Howdy!
> View attachment 52296


Hey Connie, nice to see you again.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> So you needed the spinach so you would be strong enough to lift the Cheetos and the carrots so your eyes would be strong enough to see them so you could pick them up?





Bruce said:


> Yea! ... I guess. I kinda like not going to work


----------



## Farmer Connie

Bruce said:


> Hey Connie, nice to see you again.




 Hey Brucey!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I’m not following you around, Connie. I actually knew of this thread when the chicken one was under construction. I mean, it’s *COFFEEEEE*!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Connie is being stalked!!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Skiesblue

“She said ‘no kibble for anyone til I’ve had my coffee’”.


----------



## Bruce

She does have that look about her!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Connie is being stalked!!!!


That's ok, she has trained anti stalking pigs!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Going to be a long day!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Alaskan

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 52348
> Going to be a long day!


That is me today... hopefully the coffee is good enough


----------



## Baymule

Sitting in recliner, feet up, glass of ice water, been busy. Scalded and peeled chicken feet, they are simmering. Peeled shrimp for shrimp Alfredo fettuccine for supper tonight. Jars are in dish washer. In another 30 minutes I’ll grab The Beast (my 921 All American pressure canner) and get to processing the broth.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

My chickens would be screaming very loudly if I tried to scald and peel their feet!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


> My chickens would be screaming very loudly if I tried to scald and peel their feet!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

You just made me realize why my back hurts today. I put my AA canner away yesterday. I’m 64.5”, and the shelf is about 7’. You know they are _heavy_!


----------



## Skiesblue

How do you fix them?


----------



## Alaskan

Skiesblue said:


> How do you fix them?


Usually use the feet in soup stock.

Unless you want to go oriental.   I think they cook them like we do chicken wings.


----------



## Bruce

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 52350


You either have a very large coffee cup (and a giant to hold it) or VERY small chickens!


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> You just made me realize why my back hurts today. I put my AA canner away yesterday. I’m 64.5”, and the shelf is about 7’. You know they are _heavy_!



I put mine on the bottom shelf in the big kitchen cabinet. It's not called The Beast for nuthin'. LOL



Skiesblue said:


> How do you fix them?



I scald and peel the feet, cut off the toenails, then simmer for several hours. I can the broth at 10 pounds pressure for 25 minutes. I got 7 quarts today. The broth is good to cook with, or just a hot cup of broth with fresh garlic and ginger grated into it is delicious. Sure is good for sore throats, cold and general feel bad. I cook the garlic and ginger into the broth when I heat it up. The feet are full of cartilage and make a real good broth. 

I take out the long leg bone, pull the "meat" off and toss the bone. The dogs get the toes and meat.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I have the same. If I could find a low place to keep it, I’d be delighted. 
I have turkey, duck and chicken stock and broth. The stock is for me. I give my queasy citified siblings the clear stuff.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Going camping this weekend!


----------



## greybeard

Seen them for sale in the ethnic sections, never tried them and don't intend to. I know where them feet has been...
Way too early in the morning to be talking about feet fetish anyway...


----------



## Duckling and Spider

greybeard said:


> Seen them for sale in the ethnic sections, never tried them and don't intend to. I know where them feet has been...
> Way too early in the morning to be talking about feet fetish anyway...


----------



## Duckling and Spider

No coffee yet. I don’t have the energy to make it yet.
Apple pies we made last night.


----------



## Pastor Dave

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Going camping this weekend!


Supposed to go to FIL's for cookout tomorrow up by Crawfordsville. His gf has 6 grandkids and ALL will be present to go along with my two. It promises to be energetic to say the least.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Going camping this weekend!


Thanks for the coffee! Have fun this weekend, it's going to be a rainy weekend here.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> No coffee yet. I don’t have the energy to make it yet.
> Apple pies we made last night.
> View attachment 52358


Those look yummy! Thanks, I'll have one!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bring on the coffee!! Got lots to get done today!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Unless you want to go oriental. I think they cook them like we do chicken wings.





greybeard said:


> Seen them for sale in the ethnic sections, never tried them and don't intend to. I know where them feet has been...



Done that...but now I don't think I'd do it again. Like @greybeard said, I know where them feet has been....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all!
Thanks for coffee @promiseacres and have fun camping!


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead did you get the job? When do you start?


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow you guys have been busy.   I've been working, so not able to get coffee except in the car!   Today I'm off, so wanted to catch up.   HOPE to get a couple things done today at home -- we'll see    It is cooler here, nice sunshine -- probably upper 70s today.  Tall grass is very wet here, want to mow field but -- may/may not get to it.   

Had hen hide out on  small nest, so 2 of 4 eggs had hatched last night.  I'll have to go fight the monster hen today to see if I have 4 now, or ???   Then I need to move her and them tonight.  She just can't keep them in the back end of the trailer she is in -- as in tractor trailer -- once they jump down, can't get back up, the chicks that is.    Always fun times on a farm!

I did put water there for her last night to keep her from leaving for another day.  And a panel to keep chicks from coming out to edge.  She will stay with them if they can't get to her.  Just bought some time.  Hoping last 2 get hatched.

Gotta go do something to make my day...


----------



## Bruce

Silly hen. Hope you can convince her that your choice of brooding space is better than hers.


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Done that...but now I don't think I'd do it again. Like @greybeard said, I know where them feet has been....


I know where them feet have been too and it took me awhile to get over it. After I scrub them, scald them, peel them, boil them for hours, strain the broth, jar it up and pressure can it, by golly the finished product is CLEAN.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> the finished product is CLEAN.



At least sterile


----------



## Farmer Connie

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Going camping this weekend!


 I miss camping with the kiddos. When the grand kids get old enough we will re kindle that tradition.

Got any coffee to spare? Long day ahead of me.


----------



## RollingAcres

We always have coffee to spare. Will just make more when we run out. 

How old are your grandkids?
I miss camping...haven't done that in quite a few years, at least 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Farmer Connie said:


> I miss camping with the kiddos. When the grand kids get old enough we will re kindle that tradition.
> 
> Got any coffee to spare? Long day ahead of me.


 We were camping as young as two weeks. Aaaaaaaaall seven children 0-10. In a tent.


----------



## Bruce

Farmer Connie said:


> I miss camping with the kiddos. When the grand kids get old enough we will re kindle that tradition.


Whether they like it or not!


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Usually use the feet in soup stock.
> 
> Unless you want to go oriental.   I think they cook them like we do chicken wings.


Haven't you heard? The 'O' word is taboo and it's even illegal to use it if one works in  any part of the Govt.
_
 "The word 'oriental' does not describe ethnic origin, background or even race; in fact, it has deep and demeaning historical roots".[12]

In 2016, President Barack Obama signed legislation striking the word from federal law.[13]_

This FFFR (fried feet fetish relief ) is available from any of the  street vendors in the Philippines and in some eateries as a appetizer, traditionally  served before the main dish of balult. Just ask for panlasang pinoy, Paa nang Manok (Chicken Feet Adobo), or the easily prononounced version...Adidas.





(sometimes, the 'toes' are separated from the 'foot and served as 2 different type appetizers one in a bowl as above and the other as a finger food or... _Pulutan_.


The Communist Red Chinese invented it and call it dim sum style.

You can buy them raw from H-E-B for almost nothing, which IMHO, is 100X what they are worth.

_
*INSTRUCTIONS*
*PREPARING CHICKEN FEET:*
_


_

Use a sharp knife to cut off the nail from the feet. Remove any brownish or yellowish spots from the skin if you see any. Rub the chicken feet with salt all over. Rinse off the salt of the chicken feet in a clean water. Pat them really dry with an absorbent paper towel

Preheat enough oil to deep fry the chicken feet. Preferably in a pot or wok that has a lid (because it will splatter when you deep fry them).  You may need to do this in batches. While the oil is heating, get the seasoning ingredients ready.

Deep fry the chicken feet batch by batch if necessary. Fry until they turn pale golden brown and dry, about 5 minutes. Remove the chicken feet and submerge into the ice-cold water. Repeat with the rest of the chicken feet. Let the feet soak in the ice cold water for 2 hours.
_
_*STEAMING WITH INSTANT POT OR PRESSURE COOKER:*
_


_

Pour 2 cups of water in the inner pot. Place the trivet on top. Transfer the soaked chicken feet in a large bowl (that can fit in your instant pot). Pour the seasoning ingredient over. Place the bowl on top of the trivet. Close the lid and press Pressure Cooker, High Pressure and set the timer to 30 minutes. When the timer is done, do quick release by carefully turning the steam release handle to vent and wait until the pressure valve to collapse all the way and then uncover the lid. Sprinkle some chopped green onion and serve immediately
_
_*BRAISING WITH INSTANT POT:*
_


_

Press saute on instant pot. Add oil and when it says "hot", add garlic and ginger and saute for 1 minute. Add star anises and stir fry for another 30 seconds. Add the chicken feet, oyster sauce, soy sauce, red chili and stir to mix everything. Pour in the water. Turn off saute and close the lid. Press Pressure Cooker, high pressure and set the timer to 25 minutes. Do quick release by carefully turning the steam release handle to vent and wait until the pressure valve to collapse all the way and then uncover the lid. Sprinkle some chopped green onion and serve immediately
_
_*STEAMING ON STOVE-TOP:*
_


_

Get your steamer ready and bring the water to a boil. Transfer the soaked chicken feet in a large bowl and pour the seasoning ingredient over. Steam for the next 45-50 minutes or until the chicken feet is tender
_
_*BRAISING ON STOVE-TOP:*
_


_

Preheat a pot with a lid and add cooking oil. Add garlic and ginger and saute for 1 minute. Add star anises and stir fry for another 30 seconds. Add the chicken feet, oyster sauce, soy sauce, red chili and stir to mix everything. Pour in the water and let it come to a gentle simmer. Close the lid and let it gently simmer for the next 1 hour or until the chicken feet is tender. Sprinkle some chopped green onion and serve immediately.
_
INGREDIENTS
1 Tbsp Salt to rub the chicken feet
500 gr chicken feet (just over 1lb)
Cooking oil for deep frying
ice water enough to submerge the fried chicken feet
1 Tbsp cooking oil if braising
SEASONING:
2 cloves garlic finely chopped
1 Tbsp fresh chopped ginger
2 star anise
1 Tbsp oyster sauce
1 Tbsp dark soy sauce
1/4 cup Chinese rock sugar
2 Red chili finely chopped
1 cup water
GARNISH:
1 stalk green onion green part only, finely chopped


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Going camping this weekend!


Us too...  sort of..

Cub scout family camp


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I know where them feet have been too and it took me awhile to get over it. After I scrub them, scald them, peel them, boil them for hours, strain the broth, jar it up and pressure can it, by golly the finished product is CLEAN.


Yeah. I think once you peel one...  and see that all of the nasty is peeled off...

Then you realize it is good stuff.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


> We were camping as young as two weeks. Aaaaaaaaall seven children 0-10. In a tent.


I'm approaching my 60's. When we took our kiddos, I was young as well. My son and daughter were babies at time. I'm too old to babysit in the woods now. Once the grand kids get some miles on them and become more self sustainable, then I can enjoy the rustic retreat lifestyle again. Dragging a 4 y/o autistic child out to the woods is not a mini vacation by any means.


Bruce said:


> Whether they like it or not!


My kids were born before beepers/pagers/cell phones. They lived to be outdoors. They loved camping. Especially the camping & fishing times. Both were in Scouting. Both troops were heavy Camping Troops..
Nothing like fishing for catfish with the kids and 3 hours later cooking them with the kids in a cast iron skillet on a camp fire.
I have tons of fond memories on 110 film, if anyone really remembers what that was..lol
The good ole days were good. Yes indeed.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> This FFFR (fried feet fetish relief ) is available from any of the street vendors in the Philippines and in some eateries as a appetizer, traditionally served before the main dish of balult. Just ask for panlasang pinoy, Paa nang Manok (Chicken Feet Adobo), or the easily prononounced version...Adidas.


Um, no thanks.


----------



## greybeard

Farmer Connie said:


> I have tons of fond memories on 110 film, if anyone really remembers what that was..lol
> The good ole days were good. Yes indeed.


110? You young whippersnappers were in high cotton. 



 



Most of my early pictures, we took with a Brownie Hawkeye using 620 film. 
The camera came with one roll of film and cost new, about $8. Add a couple of bucks and you got a flash. Flash bulbs were like gold around my house tho. DO NOT try to catch the bulbs when ya pop it out...they are hot!!


----------



## Farmer Connie

greybeard said:


> 110? You young whippersnappers were in high cotton.
> View attachment 52387
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my early pictures, we took with a Brownie Hawkeye using 620 film.
> The camera came with one roll of film and cost new, about $8. Add a couple of bucks and you got a flash. Flash bulbs were like gold around my house tho. DO NOT try to catch the bulbs when ya pop it out...they are hot!!
> View attachment 52388


We still have our Brownie 8mm camera. NO BATTERIES NEEDED. It has a butterfly fold out crank.  Still have our projector, reels and even a slide machine. 
Hubby was really into 35MM chrome slide pix back in the day. It was fun going camping in non primitive camps with the Scouts and doing slide shows of previous years of packs/dens projected on a sheet in the woods while toasting marsh mellows with friends and family.

We had a betacam back then too. Betamax player as well. All that stuff was transferred to digital to preserve the memories. Old technology didn't have a very long shelf life back then.
I love memory lane! My happy days..


----------



## greybeard

We were too poor to do any 'moving pictures'. 
Heck, I thought a viewmaster was the bee's knees, and for some slides, if ya flicked the lever fast enough, it looked live........sorta.
(i was easily entertained in those days.)


----------



## Duckling and Spider

More mini pies are now done. Coffee pot is set, and Baymule has me tired from crying.  
Goodnight, to all! I hope everyone sleeps well... unless you’re working. That might get you fired. Or driving! Don’t do that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Drinking coffee...lol yesterday won’t end until about 0600!


----------



## Alaskan

So tired... going to bed now.

-yawn- been a very long day.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> More mini pies are now done. Coffee pot is set, and Baymule has me tired from crying.
> Goodnight, to all! I hope everyone sleeps well... unless you’re working. That might get you fired. Or driving! Don’t do that.



Crying? 

Thanks! I need coffee! Pouring rain and had to take the puppy out twice to potty. Just had to wait for a break in the rain. Grand kids spent the night, Disney channel is on.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

It’s pouring here too.
I just let my dog go three weeks ago today. I have a lot going on in my world. I really needed him. More than I realized. Getting another dog (or even cat) isn’t foreseeable though. 
Reading your threads (they were in the suggestion area below) had me crying for the first time... and now.


----------



## Latestarter

Just looked at the radar and sure nuff, Bay is getting some serious rain down her way. Light here now with small break coming. Gotta go get the goats fed! Then I expect I'm in for some rain too!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Duckling and Spider so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Pastor Dave

Ahhhh! Coffee day.
I have been drinking a cup of brewed green tea in the morning and one after supper for its benefits. I get a dab of caffeine, but on Saturdays I drink a cup of coffee after my green tea! Lost 18 lbs since middle of July. Once get to goal, I might go back to... nah, probably try to keep doing the same regiment.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Wehner Homestead

When on the road...


----------



## Alaskan

-shudder-

McDonald's coffee.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I


Alaskan said:


> -shudder-
> 
> McDonald's coffee.



It’s not my preference! I prefer home-brewed over anything. Traveling with theee kids 6 and under and a 12 week old puppy means avoiding extra stops at all costs!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Alaskan said:


> -shudder-
> 
> McDonald's coffee.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Got the job offer. Just waiting on background and drug screen to come back....


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Got the job offer. Just waiting on background and drug screen to come back....


Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 52465


Cute!



Alaskan said:


> -shudder-
> 
> McDonald's coffee.


Might be better than Boy Scout coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> Might be better than Boy Scout coffee.


VERY good point!


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 52465


----------



## greybeard

I'll be happy to send you a thermos so you don't have to stop at that awful place...


----------



## Latestarter

Not much of a coffee drinker anymore, but I haven't found McDonald's coffee to be all that bad...    Being from New England originally, I kinda prefer Dunkin Donut's coffee (Regular - which equates to light and sweet for those unfamiliar). Can't stand starbucks crap... even their just basic coffee tastes terrible to me... same for most of the other "big name" foo foo coffee places... (Seattle's Best, etc.)   sorry... guess I'm just not a coffee _Connoisseur_


----------



## Alaskan

Starbucks is awful. 

Coffee + corn syrup for any of their flavored stuff.

There is GREAT coffee here in Alaska..  lots of local roasters... and people who roast at home..  just good coffee!

I will drink bad coffee...  but I have grown used to the good stuff!

Crazy when going back to Texas...  and not finding any little coffee snacks!  Here in Alaska there are coffee shacks all over with drive through excellent coffee!  In the summer there are even ones out on the water for people in boats!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Latestarter said:


> Not much of a coffee drinker anymore, but I haven't found McDonald's coffee to be all that bad...    Being from New England originally, I kinda prefer Dunkin Donut's coffee (Regular - which equates to light and sweet for those unfamiliar). Can't stand starbucks crap... even their just basic coffee tastes terrible to me... same for most of the other "big name" foo foo coffee places... (Seattle's Best, etc.)   sorry... guess I'm just not a coffee _Connoisseur_


 I’m willing to forgive you for your blasphemy because I also was born over there, and DD is my happy place. 
But not the one they built 30 minutes away. I’ve never gotten good coffee there.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I do prefer Starbucks when in N.Y. or buying bags.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I want to move to Washington! Those coffee shacks got me so excited as we passed one after another! I’ve been to 48 states, and lived in four (It seems like more). Washington only gets my vote for residency because of the huts.


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckling and Spider said:


> . I have a lot going on in my world. I really needed him. More than I realized.




Sorry about your dog.   I found my little girl passed last Tuesday morning and I miss her so, so much.   15 years together in this house.   Miss her meeting me at the door, snuggling, being at my feet.   Sad, sad, day.    Having hard time with it and no new one considered for a while, I'm sure.   Just not "there".  Now I'm alone in the house and miss her presence.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Got the job offer



Congrats.  Of course, you know this will be a huge change -- maybe more than you even think right now.   


Coffee….Wehner Homestead, yes...thermos is in order.   I use one in the winter so I can have coffee between stores as I work.   It's quick, already there, my treat.   McD coffee is ok.  You know Seattles is now owned by Starucks.    We have a Green Mountain plant in my area, about 15 miles.   I've often considered applying as part of their salary is  -- FREE COFFEE CUPS!!   You get an allocation of those Keurig cups each week...somewhere along the line of a 24 or 28 cup box each week.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - so sorry you lost your little gal.    I know she is missed...


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks, FEM.  Yep, some long, dark days right now.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I’m sorry you lost your dog too.
 It’s crazy how many people are dealing with this lately. On the chicken site, there were several others that lost a dog within the past month or so.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry for both of you (and any others) who have lost their loved pets  It's always inevitable, and always very difficult and painful. IMHO more so in the case of a dog as they are so tuned in to their owner and love unconditionally.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Mini Horses


----------



## Baymule

Awww Mini Horses I am so sorry. You get a lot of family history wrapped up in a dog or any pet for that matter. 15 years is a long time to have a pet. I know you miss her and there is a hole in your life without her. My heart goes out to you, big hugs my BYH sister. Hopefully after you retire you will have time and the want-to, to spend with a puppy that will bring pee puddles and a fuzzy bundle of joy into your life.


----------



## Baymule

It is a rainy morning, I am lazy. Been over on SS, started a thread about lard. I rendered 4 quarts of lard yesterday, probably get twice that today. Got 2 pots going of chopped pig fat. Haven't even got dressed yet. lazy slob, that's what I am. Just drained the coffee pot, so guess I'll get dressed and go outside to feed. Animals must hate me by now...….


----------



## Latestarter

Same here Bay... gotta sign off now and go feed goats. I'm sure they're starving by now. Elf is up sleeping in a corner of the couch and Mel's stretched out on the floor. All the goats are hiding under the floor of their "to be" shelter.  Looks to be a good vegitative day for me and the animals.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Hello! Coffee is delicious today! Hitting the spot.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Baymule said:


> It is a rainy morning, I am lazy. Been over on SS, started a thread about lard. I rendered 4 quarts of lard yesterday, probably get twice that today. Got 2 pots going of chopped pig fat. Haven't even got dressed yet. lazy slob, that's what I am. Just drained the coffee pot, so guess I'll get dressed and go outside to feed. Animals must hate me by now...….


We have been getting into lard rendering. All natural V.S. veggie oils. 
Glad to hear!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Same here Bay... gotta sign off now and go feed goats.


And get working on walls for their shelter so they can eventually stop crawling under the floor! Hope your body is up to it.



Latestarter said:


> Regular - which equates to light and sweet for those unfamiliar


That would have been me when I moved here. Asked for regular coffee. Very surprised when it came with cream and sugar already added. In So. Cal, regular meant black and decaf meant black, you ask(ed??) for the other things separately. If you didn't ask, you got unadulterated black, regular or decaf.



Mini Horses said:


> I found my little girl passed last Tuesday morning and I miss her so, so much. 15 years together in this house. Miss her meeting me at the door, snuggling, being at my feet. Sad, sad, day.  Having hard time with it and no new one considered for a while, I'm sure. Just not "there". Now I'm alone in the house and miss her presence.


 So sorry MH! Hard enough to lose a pet but when it is your sole home companion, so much worse!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Latestarter said:


> Same here Bay... gotta sign off now and go feed goats. I'm sure they're starving by now. Elf is up sleeping in a corner of the couch and Mel's stretched out on the floor. All the goats are hiding under the floor of their "to be" shelter.  Looks to be a good vegitative day for me and the animals.


HI LATESTARTER!
We opened up the retired "Buck Paddock" this morning. The grass and mostly weeds are over 5 feet tall. It's like a scene out of the Jurassic Park Movie to see the tops of the thick brush move and can't see any of the goats. 13 of them in there and they vanished into the Bermuda Triangle of Foliage. I can't leave them in there all day. Bloat is inevitable. They don't know how to enjoy in moderation.


----------



## greybeard

Duckling and Spider said:


> I want to move to Washington! Those coffee shacks got me so excited as we passed one after another! I’ve been to 48 states, and lived in four (It seems like more). Washington only gets my vote for residency because of the huts.





Duckling and Spider said:


> I want to move to Washington! Those coffee shacks got me so excited as we passed one after another! I’ve been to 48 states, and lived in four (It seems like more). Washington only gets my vote for residency because of the huts.



Could maybe get me excited too if I lived or traveled thru that part of the world.
Some of those coffee bikini  baristas evidently were selling more than coffee & had a special meaning to "want cream with that?".............or (more likely) Starbucks was losing market share and knew their horrible product couldn't compete.


----------



## Latestarter

HEY THERE CONNIE! I'm sure the goats are in "hog" heaven  Good to have you back with us. I can only imagine how busy you've been down there with the weather and animals...


----------



## Baymule

Well, my lazy self rendered 8 quarts of lard, plus made cracklins. The first batch of cracklins I made, we put cheese over them, nuked in the microwave to melt the cheese, salted them and chowed down. Dang they were good! The last batch is about ready to come out of the skillet. DH has been getting up to stir, I have a puppy asleep in my lap and he mustn't be disturbed......LOL That's my story and I'm sticking to it! Plus it has allowed me to rest for a little while, sat down about 40 minutes ago. Been needing a rainy day so I could stay in and get some things done. 

@Farmer Connie I would appreciate your input on making lard. A good discussion of "how-to" benefits everyone. 

https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/lard.15789/#post-429868


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I have a puppy asleep in my lap and he mustn't be disturbed......LOL That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


We do that with cats at our house. Of course if DH didn't take a picture, it didn't happen. We need our puppy pictures!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Ooh yah, cracklins


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Just had to put Luna down. I'm trying desperately to hold it together. She was one of our bottle babies. Jupiter knocked her up despite our attempts to prevent it and they must have died in her and we had no idea because she never showed signs. She went downhill rapidly today. Went septic and in shock.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Oh, hon, I’m so sorry!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Latestarter

OH NO! That's terrible! So sorry this has happened to you! My sympathy to you all!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## RollingAcres

@Mini Horses so sorry for your loss


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Just had to put Luna down. I'm trying desperately to hold it together. She was one of our bottle babies. Jupiter knocked her up despite our attempts to prevent it and they must have died in her and we had no idea because she never showed signs. She went downhill rapidly today. Went septic and in shock.


I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## RollingAcres

@MatthewsHomestead I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Baymule

Aww... @MatthewsHomestead  I am so sorry. Don't worry about trying to keep it together, have a good cry. We love our animals, but it hurts so bad when we lose one. I've said this before and I'll say it again, I will take the pain of loss for all the joy my animals bring me. If I closed up shop and refused to have any more, I would be missing all the joy.
Big hugs.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Aww... @MatthewsHomestead  I am so sorry. Don't worry about trying to keep it together, have a good cry. We love our animals, but it hurts so bad when we lose one. I've said this before and I'll say it again, I will take the pain of loss for all the joy my animals bring me. If I closed up shop and refused to have any more, I would be missing all the joy.
> Big hugs.


X2!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thank you guys. Here is a bit if something to remember her by...



My dainty little ballerina goat! Our biggest concern now is how Jupiter is going to handle her being gone. He was her protector. They were bottle fed side by side....

@Mini Horses I'm so sorry for your loss as well! we can have a good cry together


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

It's too late and dark tonight so Hubbs put her in the deer freezer and I have to bury her myself in the am. It's going to be so hard. I almost want to just cremate her.....


----------



## Mini Horses

@MatthewsHomestead   Yeah, we are both feeling it! 
Sorry about Luna.    But we must be thankful for the time together with them.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

We decided to take her in for autopsy to make sure it was what we all thought. Want to make sure it wasn't anything super contagious to the others....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning,  coffee is on.

Hugs to all those who've loss their beloved pets/animals recently or long ago.  Like MH said we must be thankful for our time together with them.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 5:30, looked at the clock and slept for another hour. Going to make chicken broth again today. Making room in the freezer! Going to take stuff out of the freezer in the utility room, rearrange, and put it all back, hoping to squeeze things together a little more.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

So the vet confirmed what we all thought it was. She offered to cremate but we want her to have a proper burial so I'm about to go dig under her favorite tree. I'll probably plant some flowers for her when I can. What is a gorgeous, shade loving flower that comes back every year?


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you at least got confirmation of the cause. Hate losing an animal and not have any idea what happened or why.


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'll probably plant some flowers for her when I can. What is a gorgeous, shade loving flower that comes back every year?



Hydrangeas are good in partial shade. Astilbe are good in shade too. These are the perennials I have. Some roses are good in the shade but idk what kind.


----------



## Bruce

@MatthewsHomestead


----------



## promiseacres

@MatthewsHomestead 
Glad the others won' be affected.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@MatthewsHomestead just seeing all of this. I’m SO sorry!!! 

A random search turned up this list...if nothing else maybe it will start you on the path of what you are looking for! https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ho...dening/gmp19607249/best-perennials-for-shade/


----------



## Baymule

Make sure that whatever you plant is not a toxic plant. I am very cautious about what I plant. Hostas are not a floral plant, but they like shade and are a pretty plant.


----------



## Ridgetop

Such a shame about Luna.  Sometimes if only one kid dies it mummifies and is delivered with the survivors.  Since she lost both kids, no hormones to keep her healthy and no hormones to bring on normal labor.  You couldn't know what was happening since you didn't know she was bred.  Necropsy was a good idea to set your mind at ease.

So sorry it happened.


----------



## Alaskan

I feel the need of a chocolate souffle. 

Hummmm


----------



## promiseacres

Well I have apple cobbler...yes that's what it is...had extra apple pie makings.... after I prepped apple pies last week for cooking on the fire while we camped. They turned out delicious with the calzones. And an afternoon cup.


----------



## Ridgetop

Need coffee . . . .


----------



## Mini Horses

Apple pie sounds really good!   Now sounds good!  

Alaskan -- anyone at your farm missing those goats and their gift of milk?  Milk -- soufflé -- goats.   Ice cream & apple pie.

Yep, how my mind skips along.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I have no idea where my mountain pie makers are.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> I have no idea where my mountain pie makers are.


What's a mountain pie maker?


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider

I’ve made grilled cheese to apple pie in them.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> What's a mountain pie maker?



She was probably referring to the pie iron I described here in my journal
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rolling-acres-this-and-that.37787/page-33


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 52608 View attachment 52609


I like that!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Hostas are not a floral plant, but they like shade and are a pretty plant.


True and they are winter hardy and come in many leaf and flower variations. Woodchucks like some but not others.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m up with Halo...no coffee until after my EGD this morning for this ulcer.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m up with Halo...no coffee until after my EGD this morning for this ulcer.


Hang in there...the reward(coffee) after the EGD will be golden!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Today we load the hog, tomorrow we take him to slaughter!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Today we load the hog, tomorrow we take him to slaughter!


take pictures!


----------



## Ridgetop

Ulcers!  Lived on goat milk, boiled potatoes and kugel for a year for mine.  Goat milk is excellent for ulcers. Rabbiy meat is also good for stomach problems.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Apple pie sounds really good!   Now sounds good!
> 
> Alaskan -- anyone at your farm missing those goats and their gift of milk?  Milk -- soufflé -- goats.   Ice cream & apple pie.
> 
> Yep, how my mind skips along.



I don't think so.

Less chores is awesome.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have to give up coffee!!! 

Dr didn’t tell Mom much. I work with him so he just wants me to to call him tomorrow. I’ll know more then. 

DD2 also has a MRI with sedation tomorrow to check on her shunts and spine. Appt with neurosurgeon after.


----------



## Latestarter

Get a bottle of Excedrin... It's great for eliminating caffeine withdrawal headaches. Best thing I've found in pill form anyway. If it's the acid from the coffee and not the caffeine that they want eliminated, you could always (do what I did &) switch over to teas. Many teas are actually higher in caffeine than coffee, but much more gentle on the gut. Sorry you have to give it up.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider

Have you ever had an idea come to you that you just couldn’t believe took so long?
I used a small wooden cutting board in my cabinet to stack coffee cups.


----------



## promiseacres

@Wehner Homestead


----------



## RollingAcres

Give up coffee? Oh no! But like LS said if it's the acid you have to give up to help the ulser heal, then have tea.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ll find out for sure what I’m allowed and not allowed tomorrow. I won’t be giving it up tomorrow as the day of DD2’s appt isn’t the day to start!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Alaskan said:


> I feel the need of a chocolate souffle.
> 
> Hummmm


yes!!!!! Chocolate and good strong coffee!



Baymule said:


> I like that!


 X2


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey, how old is too old to breed a goat? Jupiter has gotten Grandma once or twice. Just wondering if I need to start watching her. She is 5ish


----------



## Alaskan

5 is still a fine age.

I wouldn't worry until after age 7.

Unless there are other things wrong.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Good to know!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is her.....


----------



## Latestarter

Looks fine to be bred to me... Best wishes!


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on, extra strong. 

@Wehner Homestead good luck with DD2s MRI.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Hoping to meet with new loan officer (s) to get s our dream property. It sure has been a roller coaster....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck to you PA. If it's meant to be it will happen.


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> I have to give up coffee!!!


You won't leave here though, right?? We let @Latestarter stay and he drinks tea. Heck, y'all let ME stay and I generally have a single cup of coffee only on Sunday morning when I make hot breakfast. Barely enough to claim I am a coffee drinker.


----------



## Latestarter

Heck... I don't normally participate in these type threads (make believe with pretend coffee and desserts)... I got "trolled" into joining...  Love me some good fishin' bait I guess. Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## RollingAcres

We can talk about pretend fishing if you'd like LS.


----------



## Bruce

Think of it as a "coffee/tea conversation group"! Like The Old Folks Home on BYC


----------



## Baymule

I like having a cup of coffee with my friends. I had to gulp and go this morning so we could load Wilbur the hog, to take him to slaughter._ My_ coffee ain't "pretend".


----------



## Alaskan

Good grief!  Sent kid to unplug the copier/fax from the phone jack.  He has no idea what a phone cord is...  I had to explain. 

  and


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh boy...


----------



## RollingAcres

Opinions needed from y'all please.
So my chicken run is a bit overgrown now. It hasn't been used since July because I've been letting my only hen free range.
I'm going to start letting the chicks out into the chicken run soon. Should I go in there and whack it down? Or leave it overgrown so the chicks are in the thick, harder for hawks to see them maybe?
Here are some pics.


----------



## Latestarter

wow... might be safe from hawks, but I'd worry about snakes, raccoons and any other sundry critters that could be in their sight unseen...


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> Opinions needed from y'all please.
> So my chicken run is a bit overgrown now. It hasn't been used since July because I've been letting my only hen free range.
> I'm going to start letting the chicks out into the chicken run soon. Should I go in there and whack it down? Or leave it overgrown so the chicks are in the thick, harder for hawks to see them maybe?
> Here are some pics.
> View attachment 52634 View attachment 52635


IMO I'd leave it, more bugs to eat, better coverage. It won't take long to get down to dirt.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I look through the overgrown areas, then let ‘em loose!


----------



## Bruce

I go with @Duckling and Spider, combination of @Latestarter and @promiseacres. Of course you'll have a devil of a time seeing the chicks in there, best train them to BOSS or scratch a bit so they will come out. 

I had a big patch like that behind the barn this spring and the chicks did just fine hunting around in it. They didn't take it down to dirt, I had to mow eventually.

BTW, chicks can go through 2x4 wire for a surprisingly long time. You might find them on the wrong side unless you put some chicken wire on the bottom of the existing fence.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you all for your input.

@Latestarter I didn't even think about the ground predators 

@promiseacres and @Duckling and Spider thanks!

@Bruce What's BOSS?

I do plan on putting chicken wire on the bottom so they don't get out through the current fence.
I also have a tarp that i plan on puttong in one of the corners for them to hide under if needed. The "runway" from the coop out to the chicken run is covered on top so they can go there too.


----------



## Alaskan

BOSS is black oil sunflower seed.

But any treat will work well.

Definitely treat train them!!!! Makes life much easier.


----------



## Bruce

My girls are well trained. They get BOSS in the morning and scratch at night. Need them to come in around dusk or before? Call "here chick chick chick and walk down toward the barn, they know what is coming. The Pied Piper never had it so good. Some do occasionally hold out and a shaking a tuna can with some scratch in it where they are hanging out will usually get them moving.


----------



## RollingAcres

My older hen comes running when I whistle to call her or shaking the can works too. I've been making the whistle calls to the chicks when I feed them or give them treats. They don't come to me quite yet but they will.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> BOSS is black oil sunflower seed.
> But any treat will work well.
> Definitely treat train them!!!! Makes life much easier.



BOSS, Got it!

Treat-trained anything, dogs, cats, chickens, humans, definitely makes life easier.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I won’t be leaving...I’ll just enjoy pretend coffee! Tea is out too. I’ll post more on my journal.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Wehner Homestead said:


> I won’t be leaving...I’ll just enjoy pretend coffee! Tea is out too. I’ll post more on my journal.


Your life is over!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I like having a cup of coffee with my friends



Me, too, Bay!   This is a nice place to check in, post a little to update and share.   I am certainly having coffee, tea & or fresh goat milk each time!   On at 4AM today -- alone.  My son contributed to my wake-up and I intend to repay him if he goes to sleep anytime soon!!!



Duckling and Spider said:


> Your life is over!



Well, I'm thinking it is a temporary situation...just how temporary is key.   BUT WH can pretend she's drinking with us!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Think of it as a "coffee/tea conversation group"! Like The Old Folks Home on BYC


Hey! Who you callin old!?

Honey butter biscuits are just out of the oven. Grab 'em while their hot. Fresh pot of coffee and choice of creamers set out.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning!  Biscuits are going fast!


----------



## Baymule

I have some home made wild plum jelly to go on those biscuits! Thanks for the coffee. I have a puppy in my lap. At the rate he’s growing, pretty soon he’ll be hanging off on both sides!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for the coffee biscuits.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey! Who you callin old!?
> 
> Honey butter biscuits are just out of the oven. Grab 'em while their hot. Fresh pot of coffee and choice of creamers set out.


Hard to get good biscuits up here.  

I think that is a Texas thing... excellent biscuits!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Hard to get good biscuits up here.


Probably the seal fat they cook with


----------



## Alaskan

that stuff reeks!


----------



## greybeard

I don't remember which country I was in, but visited one of those historical sites where they had used whale oil lamps decades and decades ago. The place still stunk all to be danged from the oil smell that had seeped into the wood the building was made of. May have been Japan..,or maybe S. Korea


----------



## Alaskan

Not surprised that it still stunk.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning all. 
Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! My sister and her friend came for the weekend, they are staying in a hotel in town. We are going to Canton today. The two of them go to Canton several times a year, it's their get away, they've been doing this for years. They rent those electric scooters and shop for several days. I have a scooter reserved today too, it is nice not to have to limp along. I'll rub down my knee with liniment and go hang out with my sister. 
I don't need anything, buy I'll go to spend time with my sister. 

https://firstmondaycanton.com/

uhhhh……. nope. grandbaby is sick, gotta go get her and take care of her today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Uh oh...hope the grandbaby doesn't have anything contagious!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you miss out on the outing with sis. Hope the grandbaby gets to feeling well quickly.


----------



## Baymule

Probably does, and we'll catch it and be sick for two weeks like last time. I have to leave in a few minutes, pick up the 2 year old and meet DD at the Dr's office.


----------



## Mini Horses

Seems it was awfully quiet on the coffee thread this morning.  Yeah, I'm just getting on here.   Think it may have had something to do with the cold milk I had this AM?   Opened frig, in a hurry, poured milk -- that acted as breakfast, too -- did chores, ran in to change & go to work.  Took a cup of coffee on the way.   Home at 6:30, changed, out to chores & milking.   Now I have about 3 gallons in the fridg   Off tomorrow, need to make cheese!  Maybe cream instead.  Or both.     Brat keeps on putting out milk!

I swear, working gets in the way!!!     Haven't seen weather but, I need to mow whatever it is.  Catch ya'll in the AM...I may sleep in.   If I can.


----------



## Alaskan

I still haven't figured out how to get more done.  

Blasted summer is over... trying desperately to finish up some painting before it gets too cold.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Rise and shine y’all!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well -- I did sleep in!!   7:30 alarm got me up   Gotta say it was a nice & welcome sleep.    Out to open coops, count noses, etc.   In & checking on all computer things while grass dries a b bit.   Plan to ride for 3-4 hours to top some junk in fields.  Then -- ?? -- who knows.  It isn't like I don't have  several lists to choose from  but, it may turn into a "what do you FEEL" you want to do & not necessarily most needed.    Need a day like that sometimes. This is my "day off" after all.

   I know it's Saturday -- but, where is everyone??   Hello!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> it may turn into a "what do you FEEL" you want to do & not necessarily most needed.  Need a day like that sometimes. This is my "day off" after all.


Amen, sistah!


----------



## promiseacres

Must be busy.... I need to start too... right now just working on laundry... paid bills, up dated rabbit sales lists, chores are done to.


----------



## Latestarter

Just came in from morning chores, cooked up a pkg of breakfast sausages and sitting here catching up with those and a big mug of tea. Gray, gray, gray out. Temp isn't bad. Humidity is high. Supposed to be sunny and 80 today. I have to redesign a better way to store my small square bales. The last 12 I bought, I have 4 left and they are all mold covered...  Trying to salvage what I can from inside the bales. What a waste.


----------



## greybeard

Today, is National  Coffee Day. 
http://fortune.com/2018/09/29/national-coffee-day-2018-deals/
(save some time. Sorry, there is no imaginary coffee or pretend donuts at the link. just some history, demographic data and a list of places where you can buy real coffee, get free real coffee, or save  real money on real coffee.)

(National Imaginary Coffee Day is April 1st)


----------



## Duckling and Spider

LO had me up five times last night. A special needs aunt told her about monsters.  I didn’t sleep much. 
Whole pot of coffee was gone in ten minutes. I still couldn’t remember what to do with the batter. Apple coffee cake finally got done though.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> LO had me up five times last night. A special needs aunt told her about monsters.  I didn’t sleep much.
> Whole pot of coffee was gone in ten minutes. I still couldn’t remember what to do with the batter. Apple coffee cake finally got done though.
> View attachment 52697



Make Monster Spray. Guarenteed to kill Monsters on contact. It is so strong that even a week after it is dried, if a Monster touches it, it will immediately DIE. "What about the Monster bodies?" a child asks breathlessly, with wide open eyes. Monster Spray is so strong, then when the Monster touches it and DIES, the Monster's body instantly VAPORIZES! GONE! Monsters are terrified of Monster Spray and will not even come near it. 

Then you let the child spray under the bed, in the closet, across the doorway and window sills. The room will be protected against Monsters for a whole week, then repeat the process, making a BIG DEAL of out of it. If the child wants to spray more often, let them. It makes them feel powerful against those bad ol' Monsters! 

How to make Monster Spray; First give the child a small piece of paper and have him/her draw a scary monster. Be very impressed by the drawing. Then take a red magic marker, draw a circle with an x in it and explain that means Death to Monsters. This will be your label, so make sure that it fits a spray bottle. Then fill a spray bottle with water and a cap full (or less) of Pine Sol. This will give it a smell that Monsters hate because they know it is DEADLY to them. Put this bottle in a place that the child can access and let her/him know that it is ok to use it when they feel afraid. When my daughter was little, she would spray my room as well, so the Monsters didn't get me! LOL LOL


----------



## Latestarter

Brilliant! Now THAT is thinking outside the box!


----------



## Baymule

Feel free to copy and share!


----------



## Ridgetop

*LOVE* Monster Spray idea.  Wish I had known about it 38 years ago when oldest child had night terrors.  Will remember it for grandchildren.


----------



## Ridgetop

By the way, once your ulcers clear up you will be able to resume normal eating and coffee habits.  The stomach is one of only 2 organs that can repair and regenerate themselves.  I have had 3 or 4 bouts with ulcers lasting years.  Once they healed I was back on coffee, juice, etc.  Hopefully your ulcers are the ones caused by an easily identifiable infection (forget the name, blood test identifies it) and a month long course of several antibiotics will cure it.I am a steady coffee drinker, always was and always will be.  Only one of my ulcer attacks was caused by that microorganism, the other 3 and my years of spastic colon were caused by nervous stress.  Stress induced ulcers are harder to clear up since if you knew what was causing the stress you could deal with it!  LOL  The ulcer that required antibiotics cleared up very fast - only a few months.

Hope your new diet and doctor's prescriptions clear the ulcers up.  Milk is good, goat milk is better.  I drank Nubian and LaMancha unpasteurized milk constantly during my ulcer  problems. Higher fat content in the Nubian milk. Also, higher butterfat content than commercial cow's milk since it was not separated.  I think the high fat content helped to soothe and coat the ulcers.

Some people currently recommend pasteurizing goats' milk before using it for house milk but we never did.  My children drank unpasteurized goat's milk all their lives and they never had acne or pimples during puberty either.  The only time I pasteurized and heat treated colostrum was for the goat kids even though we blood tested for CAE annually.  With careful testing and pasteurizing we had a clean herd.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!  Busy day with school. Need to mow (1 last time?!) Want to do some baking... and should hear from the newest lender about if they are willing to work with us on the farm....


----------



## Mini Horses

Ridgetop said:


> Some people currently recommend pasteurizing goats' milk before using it for house milk but we never did. My children drank unpasteurized goat's milk all their lives and they never had acne or pimples during puberty either. The only time I pasteurized and heat treated colostrum was for the goat kids even though we blood tested for CAE annually. With careful testing and pasteurizing we had a clean herd.



There are those with young children & older adults who feel this is best.   I can respect that.

HOWEVER ---  I've always used it raw and I'm still a kickin", doing well and feeling good.  My mom was given it when she lived with me and over the course of a year, her stats improved.  Grandparents always had raw cow milk, butter, etc.  lived long lives.   It's about healthy animals and clean handling  (although a little dirt never hurt many, LOL). 


Coffee this morning.. work calls me soon.    Hope everyone has a wonderful day and all your "events" are happy ones.


----------



## Baymule

Already been up awhile and having another cup of coffee. Waiting on my friend to get here, teaching her how to make broth from my last bag of chicken feet. Got to clear out the freezer for all that pork that is coming like a freight train!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good afternoon. It's lunch time and maybe some coffee.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m missing my coffee. No longer withdrawing. Need to send my stuff to my parents so it doesn’t go stale and the temptation won’t exist any longer.

I’m officially drinking only water. Any suggestions of warm drinks that don’t contain caffeine, nothing acidic or citrus, or chocolate...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Decaf green tea...?


----------



## Mini Horses

OOOOHHHH.....does this mean DH wasn't a coffee drinker?

So there's the caffeine "boost" most of us want but, I like the taste, as well.   While I can go without it, not what I want to do right now.    You either, probably.  Alternative hot drinks.   No caffeine...no acids...no fun - oh, wait, that last one isn't part of the RX, right?   

Check into hot cocoa with carob, not chocolate? Carob has no caffeine.  Geesh, gotta be something out there!   I notice on my Hot chocolate box there is no mention of caffeine and we know there is some.    So googled it...

1 cup brewed coffee    95mg
1 cup decaf coffee       2-12mg
1 cup black tea            47mg
1 cup green tea            25mg
1 cup hot chocolate        5mg

Of course...can vary with strength of brew.

Add *carob powder* and stir until blended completely. Add milk and honey and heat until *hot* but not boiling. Pour *hot* spiced *carob* into mugs and sprinkle with cinnamon and cardamom. Add dollops of whipped cream on top, if you like

Then..chicory…
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...alternative/&usg=AOvVaw1u_-7mRDrCWMYm0LgEvmqW

Sure there must be something else....I just googled these. 

Glad to see you posting again.   So, how long est for no caffeine drinks?  Water is great but, in AM I want a little more!    Fresh goat milk is good.  I drink a lot of that!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Chocolate is listed separate from caffeine on my “don’t” list. I miss chocolate. I need caffeine to get going. I love the taste of coffee. I used to warm up of an evening with a cup of decaf. 

Length is the rest of my life....

Wondering about broth personally.

Also talked to a couple doctors at work over the weekend and have a few things that I need to trial and/or make appts to explore. I’ll update y’all as I find out more.


----------



## Mini Horses

FOREVER   ??     That seems unkind.  I mean, once ulcers heal...maybe decaf?   Just not right!    Not like no wine for an alcoholic...understand that.   Sorry.


----------



## Baymule

I was going to suggest broth. It's hot and it tastes good.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m missing my coffee. No longer withdrawing. Need to send my stuff to my parents so it doesn’t go stale and the temptation won’t exist any longer.
> 
> I’m officially drinking only water. Any suggestions of warm drinks that don’t contain caffeine, nothing acidic or citrus, or chocolate...


Hot uh...  milk.... uh......  with honey?


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead no coffee forever? Oh no! I hope not. 



Wehner Homestead said:


> Any suggestions of warm drinks that don’t contain caffeine, nothing acidic or citrus, or chocolate...



How about some ginger "tea"? In the Chinese culture, ginger is the go-to home remedy "medicine" for a lot of ailments, especially for stomach problems and easing nausea. It also helps warm your body.
You get some ginger, peel it, then smash it(like smashing garlic) or you can cut it or chop it. Simmer the ginger in water for about an hour, drain it and you can drink it with or without honey/sugar.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. And some broth fro @Wehner Homestead  I have bacon and eggs too!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee @Baymule 

Bacon, Wilbur?


----------



## Bruce

Somehow bacon, eggs and broth just doesn't sound all that appetizing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I updated on my journal but I don’t know that everyone has read it...I don’t have an ulcer. I had a scope done to check things out and I have bile reflux. It’s a whole other world of issues. Definitely quite the pill to swallow literally...like 6 a day right now!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Baymule thanks for the broth! I have a feeling that I’ll be consuming my fair share this winter. 

@RollingAcres I’ll have to check out and try this Ginger “Tea.” 

I also found a recipe for elderberry tea on Pinterest. I know that Bay and DV have sung its praises so I’m going to see if I can find the supplies to try making it based on this recipe. If it’s any good, I’ll share it!


----------



## Skiesblue

I made a kale smoothie with almond milk and mandarin oranges. It has nearly cured me of further interest in food particularly smoothies. . Can I feed it to my chickens?
Kale not in the presence of salt pork or ham hocks is


----------



## Latestarter

When I first started reading, I was like "are you KIDDING me?!!!"... Kale? with oranges and almond milk?  to DRINK?!!? Really?    

Then caught "the rest of the story!"   Not sure the chickens would want it either.


----------



## Ridgetop

Skies Blue:  Mix it with mash and feed it to the pigs.  They will eat just about anything. 

Wehner:  SO SORRY ABOUT THE DIAGNOSIS!  Isn't there anything else they can do for you along with the pills?  No cure?

Ginger tea like Rolling Acres suggested is good.  Add honey if you like it sweeter.  It is good for stomach problems.  So is mint tea.  With one of my pregnancies I existed on saltines and mint tea for months - so glad I am past all that. 

Peppermint and ginger are both good for stomach problems, and might not repeat badly with reflux.  Worth a try.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Skiesblue

Latestarter said:


> When I first started reading, I was like "are you KIDDING me?!!!"... Kale? with oranges and almond milk?  to DRINK?!!? Really?
> 
> Then caught "the rest of the story!"   Not sure the chickens would want it either.


Yep. Diet craze. Supposed to take the weight right off. Tasted like lawn clippings and skim milk w orange might. You chase it with buttered coffee.


----------



## Skiesblue

I was going to offer it to the dogs but I know they’re smart enough not to touch it. Maybe the guinea fowl. Mine at least aren’t very discriminating.


----------



## Alaskan

Skiesblue said:


> Yep. Diet craze. Supposed to take the weight right off. Tasted like lawn clippings and skim milk w orange might. You chase it with buttered coffee.


It helps you lose weight... because if that is all you have to eat.... you stop eating.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good point A!! Lol

Btw I didn’t mention that mint is out too! I’m really limited...


----------



## Alaskan

Wow!  I would have thought that mint would be nice and soothing.


----------



## promiseacres

@Wehner Homestead  
I have nothing to offer.  but hopefully the diet helps you feel better. And maybe you can let go of the pills? 

Everyone else coffee is on and hot.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> It helps you lose weight... because if that is all you have to eat.... you stop eating.


So true! 



Wehner Homestead said:


> Btw I didn’t mention that mint is out too! I’m really limited...


What???  Why?



promiseacres said:


> Everyone else coffee is on and hot.


Thank you!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Been up awhile. Our puppy loves to play ball. If I don't toss it for him, he tosses it for himself. Tomorrow we will have him 3 weeks, he is almost house broken (accidents happen), he plays fetch, knows his name, sometimes he comes LOL, and has chosen my chair for his favorite place. I finally wore him down and he is asleep in my lap now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Well y’all...I’m down 2 pants sizes. There isn’t going to be anything left of me! I have tried to walk some each day but the small meals and limited diet has cut my caloric intake drastically.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie is "addicted" to her dish and ball and they are never far from her sight.....or mouth....
@Wehner Homestead when ya consider the added "stress" of the past couple of months.....ya will level out when the "system jolt" is settling down....I've lost about 25lbs since last Dec....my britches are falling off of me now....


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Well y’all...I’m down 2 pants sizes. There isn’t going to be anything left of me! I have tried to walk some each day but the small meals and limited diet has cut my caloric intake drastically.


Sounds too fast to me.

 

Be careful.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gabbie is "addicted" to her dish and ball and they are never far from her sight.....or mouth....
> @Wehner Homestead when ya consider the added "stress" of the past couple of months.....ya will level out when the "system jolt" is settling down....I've lost about 25lbs since last Dec....my britches are falling off of me now....



Well @CntryBoy777 you better hold them britches up with some suspenders lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> Well @CntryBoy777 you better hold them britches up with some suspenders lol


Naw.....just get overalls.....


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> I updated on my journal but I don’t know that everyone has read it...I don’t have an ulcer. I had a scope done to check things out and I have bile reflux. It’s a whole other world of issues. Definitely quite the pill to swallow literally...like 6 a day right now!


Coffee still out I guess? Is there anything they can do to reduce or stop the reflux?




Skiesblue said:


> Yep. Diet craze. Supposed to take the weight right off. Tasted like lawn clippings and skim milk w orange might. You chase it with buttered coffee.






Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Been up awhile. Our puppy loves to play ball. If I don't toss it for him, he tosses it for himself. Tomorrow we will have him 3 weeks, he is almost house broken (accidents happen), he plays fetch, knows his name, sometimes he comes LOL, and has chosen my chair for his favorite place. I finally wore him down and he is asleep in my lap now.


I guess you couldn't get out of that chair for a while.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> and has chosen my chair for his favorite place. I finally wore him down and he is asleep in my lap now.





Bruce said:


> I guess you couldn't get out of that chair for a while.



Guess she can take a nap with him.


----------



## Baymule

I had to get him up and give him a bath. Before we got up this morning, he had a poop explosion in his kennel. DH got up before I did and did the major clean up. I did the finer detailed clean up and gave him a bath. His dog towels are in the washing machine now. One of them was pretty gross, I hosed it down outside first. He is all nice and clean, he smells like Johnsons baby shampoo, his kennel smells of vinegar water and the towels are getting dosed down with Clorox.

Oh, and he is back in my recliner asleep-I'm on the sofa. LOL


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh no! Guess y'all had a shi++y morning!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure @Baymule ......they don't stay little for very long....really hard to believe that Gabbie is almost a year old.....I know that Carson will be expanding on ya before long.....hopefully, without many nasty messes to deal with.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I had to get him up and give him a bath. Before we got up this morning, he had a poop explosion in his kennel.


Thankfully in the kennel - not in your chair!!  LOL!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the concern all. The weight loss that fast hasn’t been intentional. It was recommended that I lose 5-10# and I’m sure I’ve accomplished that without trying. I’ll track my calories tomorrow and let y’all know how it weighs in. 

There are no cures or actual pills that are proven to help bile reflux. Just some things that may cut down on some of the discomfort. 

I’m on Pepcid and carafate to reduce the damage to my stomach and esophagus from the bile refluxing. We’ve elevated the head of our bed. I’m only drinking water. I am also following the restrictions very closely and eliminating things that cause pain. The pain is much more tolerable this way. I have a follow-up with my family doc scheduled on Monday so I’m interested in seeing what he has to say.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks for the concern all. The weight loss that fast hasn’t been intentional. It was recommended that I lose 5-10# and I’m sure I’ve accomplished that without trying. I’ll track my calories tomorrow and let y’all know how it weighs in.
> 
> There are no cures or actual pills that are proven to help bile reflux. Just some things that may cut down on some of the discomfort.
> 
> I’m on Pepcid and carafate to reduce the damage to my stomach and esophagus from the bile refluxing. We’ve elevated the head of our bed. I’m only drinking water. I am also following the restrictions very closely and eliminating things that cause pain. The pain is much more tolerable this way. I have a follow-up with my family doc scheduled on Monday so I’m interested in seeing what he has to say.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks for the concern all. The weight loss that fast hasn’t been intentional. It was recommended that I lose 5-10# and I’m sure I’ve accomplished that without trying. I’ll track my calories tomorrow and let y’all know how it weighs in.
> 
> There are no cures or actual pills that are proven to help bile reflux. Just some things that may cut down on some of the discomfort.
> 
> I’m on Pepcid and carafate to reduce the damage to my stomach and esophagus from the bile refluxing. We’ve elevated the head of our bed. I’m only drinking water. I am also following the restrictions very closely and eliminating things that cause pain. The pain is much more tolerable this way. I have a follow-up with my family doc scheduled on Monday so I’m interested in seeing what he has to say.


You take good care of yourself.


----------



## Skiesblue

Good luck. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m trying!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry WH...compared to this an ulcer sounds pretty good now!     At least they heal.   And this won't or no surgical options?  Geesh….


----------



## Baymule

I woke up right before 4:00 and laid there until 5:00 I gave up trying to go back to sleep and got up. Coffee is ready.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The surgical option is reworking that sphincter. I’m not sure I’m comfortable with that process. It would also depend on how much the surgery could potentially help...Time will tell.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wehner Homestead said:


> It would also depend on how much the surgery could potentially help...Time will tell.


We know things change but, what I've recently read couple options are not showing much improvement after.   So I suppose the "wait & see" approach is good now.  And stress is one of the factors to increase the problems.  YOU sure are batting 1000 right there!   Like many people & their health issues, you can live with restrictions and be pretty OK most of the time.     Yep, you see it daily -- at home and work.

Well, BAY, I was up with ya!  Yep coffee going at 5.  Chores then a short work day.   Sure was glad it was over & I hit the recliner for an hr after getting home.  Then up for chores & milking!   I hope to be in bed early tonight.  Jammies on & having some hot tea.  Have 3 days off now … could be 4 if I need  Weather good & I hope to get some things figured and done.  Have a couple slow weeks coming up so I can do some "longer" projects.

Then there is goat breeding!   WOW -- a LOT of wagging tales in that field.  Considerable amount of talking and moaning going on out there, too.   Setting up for some activity.  Want to get a couple temp pens set for "day visits" before I begin that fiasco in a week or two.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on along with some chocolate chip cookies made fresh yesterday. Why am I up 2 hours early? No reason other than my mind said it's time to. ATTACH=full]52912[/ATTACH]


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## promiseacres

it's on my farm journal page... but am applying for another loan today... this lender has seen the appraisal but says they will approve the loan on the property.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck and


----------



## CntryBoy777

Finally something positive for ya to hold on to....I know ya feel at your wits end, but catch your breath and stay with it just a little longer.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Y'all, I just submitted an adoption application with a rescue group for a 9 months old German Shepherd.
That made me cried thinking about my June. I miss her so much.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope the adoption works and she can continue to try  live up to your June!  I believe they often send another to help us cope.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh! This makes my heart happy! Good luck!


----------



## Latestarter

Though I am not a "shelter supporter", I do hope that if this is the one, that you are successful. I hope you aren't paying pedigree costs to acquire this dog.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks WH.

LS, the adoption fee is about the same as the rest of the rescue groups around here. I really haven't been looking for another dog until today. My SIL sent me a picture and I figured I can at least submit an application. Some places has a long process, some places may not even call back.


----------



## Mini Horses

Home today for first day of three!  Thought I was having a good run.  Then, this happens.

 -- today my beautiful, athletic, always a PITA coming 2 y/o doe tried to jump a fence. Goes over 4' like a deer, this one a little taller and a CP, so not forgiving. She caught her rear leg, snapped the bone and has a lovely compound fracture . Yep, she was hobbling and I went to check, there it was bone & all looking at me. Not bleeding or such. I wrapped it in clean cloth & but vet wrap to hold it on--keep flies away, limit dragging,  no more dirt/grass in it. Not a reset thing and she will have to be put down.  Vet would be min $700 and that's because leg would have to be off about 3' above ankle. So, if she didn't get infected, etc., a 3 legged goat and huge bill. Can't justify that. Just can't !! 


 So, asked around to find a hunter who would do the deed and help butcher....I'd give them most of the meat (I'd want a piece to try it -- haven't had goat in yrs.) 2 didn't want to shoot for "only" a broken leg. How about, she isn't going to live with it??!! People butcher goats for meat all the time! Geesh. I have NEVER done from step on on an animal like this … really don't want to do the kill but -- I may be becoming EXTREMELY SS in a short while. I don't want to wait beyond tomorrow morning as I do not want to have her like this and risk ANY issues with the meat. I am hoping the neighbor behind me -- who deer hunts! -- will say yes when he gets home tonight.

 While I hate to lose her, I sure can't see SSS and wasting a good amount of meat when I know she is healthy, well fed and of good flesh.   I mean, common sense has to prevail here.  Right?   She gets up and grazes like it was a sprain.  

If Baymule were here we'd be grilling by now!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is just awful Mini.....if I was close enough by ya, I'd sure help ya out....hope someone over there will....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no....that's a shame!   Heck, if I were there I'd help you too.  It's not something that anybody wants to do - but I agree - it has to be done.  The first one is sure the hardest.  I have to psych myself up to do it and the worst thing to do is to hesitate.  If I hesitate I'm in trouble....

Really hope you can find someone to help you.  I'm so sorry about this.


----------



## Bruce

Oh man, what a horrible accident


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh Mini, I hated to like your post, but I sure hope you can make lemonade out of the lemons you've been handed. As with the others before me, If I was there I'd help you no issue. If you can't find a hunter/neighbor to do it for you, perhaps a local butcher can do the whole deal for a reasonable cost? That way you bring the doe to them, and a week or two from now, you go pick up packaged, frozen meat. Or maybe advertise the goat for sale as meat on CL? No protein gains for you, but maybe recoup a little $$...


----------



## Mini Horses

Nearest butcher is 40 miles...weekend, of course!  I'll get it resolved early morning.   Hard decision but, right one for the farm.    She was born here.  1/4 Saanen 3/4 Nubian.  I had retained her for eventual milking.  

Then....more wonderful happenings...had other 14 does in a forage field and the young buck, another field and an alley away made his way to them.   Remember all those flagging tails I mentioned?  Well, he ain't a virgin any more!    There were 5 doelings I had hoped to wait into early 2019 & still will if not bred.  A very thorough check left me feeling they were not, plus none had been flagging this week. They are 8-10 mos & of good weight but, not my choice.  (Yeah, I have lute on hand, if)  Of course it looks like 7 of the adult does were serviced.   The older buck didn't fit thru the little opening, so he's kinda PO'd.  

Sure gonna need coffee in the AM!!!  Strong & plentiful, it will be a long, long day.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Golly! You’ve had a rough day of it Mini. I hope my mess hasn’t rubbed off on you!


----------



## Skiesblue

@Mini Horses Gods speed tomorrow morning. I just lost a young ram- nothing apparently wrong except he was dead. Didn’t feel comfortable with salvage. Take advantage of the meat when you can.


----------



## Latestarter

40 miles? That's like right around the corner, isn't it? I drive that for hay and pellets (now). Hope you're able to get it all accomplished Mini.


----------



## Skiesblue

May your weather be cool and the aim spot on.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Sorry I haven't been on. It's been so crazy around here I've barely had time for a cup of coffee on the go. Biggest update is our middle child broke his arm. The little trooper had to have surgery and two pins put in. Of course this happens on his mom's week, not ours.... So I had to swoop in and be not only my husband's rock but hers as well. Her sorry excuse for a husband. Couldn't be bothered to keep our youngest, let alone be by her side for support. For a woman who feels threatened by me, she sure leaned on my shoulder (figuratively) a LOT. I'm just glad we could all be there for little dude. He was amazing throughout the whole ordeal. Apparently, some kid on the playground at school was jumping around and sat on his arm....? Two and two plus the different stories don't quite add up. This kid is a known bully and our guy is little. I mean, his 4 year old brother is almost as big as he is.....

Needless to say it's been hectic. And obviously this is the first time I've gotten to let it all out and breathe. Thanks for letting me ramble and rant! Missed y'all! 

Did I miss anything interesting?


----------



## DexterThompson

Sourland said:


> Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop.  I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply.  It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days.  Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator.  Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started.  Stop in to say, "Good Morning".
> 
> Sour your temporary coffee man.


Yes


----------



## Latestarter

Truly sorry there MH about your son. Glad the docs were able to "fix" it and I hope it heals with no issues or complications. I HATE bullies!


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH @DexterThompson from NE TX! So glad you joined us.  I hope you'll consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly.  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/   There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Mini Horses good luck today with the doe.

@MatthewsHomestead sorry about your middle child. Hope for a speedy recovery. How's your new job going? I think the last time you said you got it just waiting on drug test before starting.

@DexterThompson Welcome!


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Did I miss anything interesting?


Here..in the 'coffee shop'?
not really.
It's like the old soap operas or newer 'reality' shows. You can miss weeks, then 'tune in' and find things are pretty much just like they were the day you last checked in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Soap Operas?  -- Same story, different day.    We all have them!  Some just share more than others.

MH -- glad all went well for the little dude.  Youngins heal quickly so he'll be good as new in "no time".   And, yeah, how IS that new job working for you?  


Sucked up coffee & courage this AM.  Had to "get 'er done!"

Called butcher..can't do until Tues.  Too long!   I called the father of the young guy behind me, to get a number.  Telling him what I needed, he says I'm here all weekend and can do it for you!!   Call me when ready & I'll come up.   I knew he hunted & butchered them but, find out he does it for friends and smokes turkeys, sausage, etc.  Has an entire processing set up at his home 40 miles away.   At this point I'm feeling I hit the jackpot.   He says, never done a goat -- I said, I've been told do it like a deer & I've never done either.  We're good!!     The take out was kind, swift and heartbreaking...but, I swallowed HARD, wiped my eyes and said, let's move on.   So 10:30 ish  done & on ice.   

I am sad & glad, at same time.  Sad this lovely girl is gone (& she caused it!!) but, glad it is "done" humanely & I did not have to do the deed.   

Tried to give meat, eggs, chickens to butcher...nada.  "Just pass it on"   Glad I could help.    (I have a lot of passing to do)


Now I hope to have good news the rest of the weekend!!  Everyone have fun and enjoy yourselves.  Thanks for letting me share my downers and glad we can all share good & bad with caring & support.   It's a great "family'!   THANKS.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh Mini! I’m sorry but I’m glad you found someone to help you out!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad you were able to find someone to help you.  to you Mini


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I am sad & glad, at same time. Sad this lovely girl is gone (& she caused it!!) but, glad it is "done" humanely & I did not have to do the deed.


Bad as it is that this happened, I think it came out as well as it could. Here's to a better today, tomorrow, next week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce, only thing better would have been she didn't try the jump!


----------



## Bruce

I'd loan you my time machine but it is broken and I can't get the parts. They only exist in the future!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I'd loan you my time machine but it is broken and I can't get the parts. They only exist in the future!


Uh oh


----------



## Bruce

Yep, I'm stuck here.


----------



## Latestarter

That's OK Bruce... we enjoy your company!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks LS


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You two!


----------



## Skiesblue

I read somewhere : count on these things-
Livestock will hurt themselves, hurt each other and hurt their caretakers. 
Stuff happens.


----------



## greybeard

Skiesblue said:


> I read somewhere : count on these things-
> Livestock will hurt themselves, hurt each other and hurt their caretakers.
> Stuff happens.


Not so different than mankind are they?


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... guaranteed ( <--- Never spell that right, always need spell checker for it... that and restaurant ) all livestock, will end up as dead stock. Just a matter of when and how. Sounds cold. Sorry Mini, not to take away from the loss... we all hate losses, especially the unplanned/unexpected/unnatural/needless ones.


----------



## Alaskan

I have huge problems spelling that word too, "guaranteed " because the way I pronounce it is NO WHERE close to the way it is spelled.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks. Have the grands for the weekend. Been up since 4.

The perp.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Thanks for coffee. 
Going to make some biscuis and cook up some bacon for breakfast. 
Then later get these cut up and process them. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> You two!


Seriosly. Kids!


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter said:


> all livestock, will end up as dead stock. Just a matter of when and how


So true -- I'm good now.   Have raised & sent to butcher pigs & cows for self, done own chickens & sent a LOT of goats to sale for same.   Just first goat here & rocked me to have it this way.   OK now.   This morning, I plan to cook a piece, taste and decide if I want to package or call a friend who likes it.  Just no need to go thru the work if I don't.  


I'm enjoying my coffee this morning -- hoping that TODAY unfolds with being able to do some of the things I had planned for 2 days ago when the SHTF, so to speak    We recover if we are a "farmer" -- hobby or otherwise. 

It's a beautiful, sunny day in my area....temps low 70s & going into low 80s.   I hope to ride my tractor & do some farm work -- lot of here & there catch up.   May get some rain late week from that disturbance going thru the  Carib now......thanks.  Will be glad to have the rain by then.

Everyone enoy their day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> This morning, I plan to cook a piece, taste and decide if I want to package or call a friend who likes it.


Not sure what cut you're going to cook or how you're going to cook it - but we love it cooked low and slow in red wine with lots of garlic.  The meat is rich and delicious.  (in my opinion!)  Hope you enjoy it as well!


----------



## Latestarter

I took out a package of goat chops that @Devonviolet and her DH gave me quite some time ago, to try... I honestly forgot them in the back of the freezer buried under frozen colostrum in zip locks...  There are 4 small chops, similar to what lamb chops look like, but not as much meat (dairy wether after all). Not sure how I'll cook them. Had considered grill but afraid they'll dry out. Also considering fry pan with butter, garlic and onions... I'm sure it will be simple yet interesting whatever I do. I'll let y'all know, prob on my journal.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> Not sure what cut you're going to cook or how you're going to cook it - but we love it cooked low and slow in red wine with lots of garlic. The meat is rich and delicious. (in my opinion!) Hope you enjoy it as well!



MY thoughts exactly!

I used a small piece of tenderloin -- thinking give it best shot & that's normally the best cut.   Didn't want to go into a lot of cooking, so heated a skillet, added a touch of olive oil, browned thinly sliced loin.  Took a tiny bite to begin .  It was pretty good, went with a larger bite.  Hey still good!

Somewhere between lamb/veal taste wise, IMO.  Touch of salt & garlic was even better.  Then I felt next time low/slow with red wine.  It's a little chewier and that would also tenderize.

I can see a loin roast in a crockpot with wine, tomatoes, garlic, etc. would be outstanding!   Wine would add just a little sweetness, also.   Italian seasoning would work and give different taste.   OK -- I'm packaging this stuff!!  

LS -- enjoy.   You might want to marinate a couple hrs.  Mine was about 20 months, so mature.   A younger would be more tender.  This was a dairy breed -- Meat ones  more tender, more meat per carcass, larger cuts.  I like Boers for size, personality, results.


ETA:  This is my PSA for those who think -- Could I?  Should I? Is it good?


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> May get some rain late week from that disturbance going thru the Carib now......thanks. Will be glad to have the rain by then.


The 'where' on that one is pretty much agreed upon, as is the strengthening.


> Nearly all of the intensity models bring the cyclone to
> hurricane strength over the Gulf of Mexico in 2 to 3 days, and the
> NHC forecast follows suit.



However, the "when" it will be at any geographical point is all over the place.



> The depression is moving northward at about 5 kt.  The system is
> forecast to move generally northward during the next 2 to 3 days,
> with some increase in forward speed as it moves between a deep-layer
> ridge over the western Atlantic and a trough over the west-central
> United Sates.  A northeastward turn is expected after 72 hours as
> the aforementioned trough progresses eastward across the central
> United States.  *The dynamical models generally agree on the overall
> scenario, but there are still large difference in forward speed. In
> fact, the ECMWF ensemble has members that are still over the Gulf of
> Mexico in 5 days, and others that reach southern New England in that
> time period.*


----------



## Skiesblue

Crock pot for us. Takes the mischief out of the chewiest cuts.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I know this post has taken off on its own since @Sourland began it, but where has he been since July? Anyone heard from him?


----------



## greybeard

Back home at BYC I would assume.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> I took out a package of goat chops that @Devonviolet and her DH gave me quite some time ago, to try... I honestly forgot them in the back of the freezer





Latestarter said:


> I'm sure it will be simple yet interesting whatever I do. I'll let y'all know, prob on my journal.





Mini Horses said:


> You might want to marinate a couple hrs. Mine was about 20 months, so mature. A younger would be more tender. This was a dairy breed --


Like LS said, these chops came from our first wethers. They look like lamb chops, but are definitely not as tender.  They do taste good. But, as Mini said, they are tasty.  Since then, we have decided low and slow, on a rack, in the crock pot makes for much tender meat.  I don’t cook with wine, because the sulfites give me a migraine. But, wine with some garlic and herbs de Provence, should give it some awesome flavor.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Devonviolet - have you tried any of the sulfite free wine?  It tastes like ca-ca to drink - but it's pretty good to cook with.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> @Devonviolet - have you tried any of the sulfite free wine?  It tastes like ca-ca to drink - but it's pretty good to cook with.


  

Yeah!  That's what I want . . . wine that tastes like ca-ca!!!  

Actually, I wasn't aware they made a sulfite free wine.  I'm mot much of a wine drinker, anyway. But, it might be worth trying for cooking.  I do love me some Boeuf Bourguignon. YUM!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> eah! That's what I want . . . wine that tastes like ca-ca!!!



I'm a bit of a wine snob, lol.  It's not that it was awful - just didn't tickle my taste buds. So, even though I didn't love it - it was perfectly fine for cooking with.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> May get some rain late week from that disturbance going thru the Carib now


Current forecast says Michael will hit the Florida Panhandle around Wed afternoon as a hurricane.


Pastor Dave said:


> I know this post has taken off on its own since @Sourland began it, but where has he been since July? Anyone heard from him?


He's been posting on BYC. He and the Princess went on a multi week vacation a few weeks back. Not as far back as July though!


----------



## Alaskan

We like to cook meat in terribly sweet nasty to drink beer.  Usually a messed up home brew.  Alcoholic root beer is good too.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee/tea is on...and perhaps wine?


----------



## Mini Horses

I think the pic of that feast Devon posted looks yummy!  I'm thinking the goat meat would work out about the same.  Hmmmm.    Also, tart cherry juice would do a similar job at both flavor & tenderizing the oat meat.  It is tasty, just a long grain meat and so, more chewy than "tough.  The wine/juices break it down.  Even some balsamic vinegar would do the job!

So this AM with my coffee I had some "made yesterday" goat cheese & crackers.  Real buffet, huh?   Well, too much milk in frig, so cheese & cream.  Today I'm hoping to do some butter, as soon as I finish the goat meat packaging. 

Being my 4th day in a row at home....I am relaxing to find how rewarding it can be.  Did chores, collected eggs, played with the younger animals, visited with the older ones and gave the all a good look over, some hugs, etc.   Even with the unplanned events, anxiety & resolve, I found time & calm to "enjoy" being at home, knowing I had the next day at home and planning accordingly.  It is going to be very nice when I can truly "retire" next summer.  I got a glimpse fo how it will be.   For those of you already there, kudos!

Been a lot nicer than "this is the only 24 hrs I have" to get things beyond those daily feed care chores taken care of.


----------



## RollingAcres

If you heard it/read it in your news today: This tragic news "made" National news today. It happened about 30 miles south of where I live. I don't know any of the victims but someone at my work knew someone. 
https://wnyt.com/news/schoharie-crash-route-30-and-30-a/5100377/?cat=10114


----------



## Latestarter

That would be "knew" someone... very tragic.


----------



## RollingAcres

Fixed it


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW.  In VA you cannot title or license a limo without the final inspections for the cut & rebuild.   Wonder how they got it on the road without that?    The rental company will have a lot of questions to answer!   No valid vehicle AND no valid licensure driver.   We made limos and ran a service in '90 in VA.  It's a really tight system here for vehicle inspections, your premises, equipment, etc.   Our welders had to be certified, the equipment to hold, align, etc., constantly inspected.  

I'm surprised the vehicle was "on the road"  but we all know how some can evade the laws.  Sounds like it was also overloaded with passenger numbers.  Such a shame that a whole family -- and then some -- were totally destroyed.


----------



## RollingAcres

It is such a shame. The vehicle wasn't even supposed to be on the road. But who knows what the limo company did.
They also said that the owner of the limo company is a former FBI informant.
https://www.timesunion.com/news/article/FBI-informant-in-terror-stings-owned-limo-in-13290392.php


----------



## Baymule

That has been all over the news. What a horrible accident, so sad.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, first heard it early this morning. Wondering just how fast that limo was going to kill everyone inside. I ASSUME none were wearing seat belts but ALL died at the scene?  Very bad.


----------



## Skiesblue

A sad loss of life. And the company owner looks suspect per the news.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh my pants! I need a vacation. Or some spiked coffee! Lol. Any thoughts on putting weight on a horse? I was told today to soak beet pulp with a couple beers.....?


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh my pants! I need a vacation. Or some spiked coffee! Lol. Any thoughts on putting weight on a horse? I was told today to soak beet pulp with a couple beers.....?


For many years I have kept my horses on a beet pulp based pellet feed. They love it and as seniors now, they have always looked very good on it. I can vouch for beet pulp for putting weight on a horse. Sadly, my 29 year old gelding has Cushings and laminitus and has lost weight. My 31 year old Tennessee Walker mare has COPD and struggles to breathe, she is getting worse. They might not make it much longer.  I'll be needing something "spiked" myself....


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh my pants! I need a vacation. Or some spiked coffee! Lol. Any thoughts on putting weight on a horse? I was told today to soak beet pulp with a couple beers.....?



I was told to add a bit of good oil.



I used olive.  Start small,  increase the amount slowly (as with all horse diet changes).  I can't remember how much we ended up at... I think 1/2 a cup of olive oil once a day poured over his feed.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've used Blue Seal feeds for over 30 years.   Have had my seniors on Sentinal Senior for many years.  It is BP based & extruded, so the "pellets" are more like puffed wheat cereal.  Large & puffy, easy to eat.   Yes, oil can help, also.

Is she quidding her hay/grass?   Slobbering food?

Have you had her teeth checked?   Often the jaw teeth can be jagged and hurt when they chew, even cutting their gum or tongue.  So, painful to eat.  Vets can file them down and all is good for a while.  You can check them for such things.  I've had one that the tooth had gone almost sideways and grown was long, instead of grinding down with all others as they do when they chew.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Teeth are good. Just had them checked. What about triple crown feed? I will add the oil.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 
@MatthewsHomestead  doesn't hurt to give her a dewormer also. Even if she' not due.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

That was my thought too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I miss my coffee...I seem to be functioning mostly well without it though...


----------



## Alaskan

Super hungry... no breakfast today until 1pm.

Just too busy


----------



## Latestarter

I rarely if ever ate breakfast... Had a decent lunch, snacked in the afternoon and late dinner. Didn't stop me from gaining weight I might add... Go get yourself something to eat!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep. . At at 1... and then again at 2



But I am FROZEN.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s supposed to turn off cool here  tomorrow like October is supposed to be. I’ll miss the 80s but not the mosquitos. I have a dozen mosquito bites from the kidding and checking the babies. I did get everything for a bonfire though!


----------



## Latestarter

After time for sun down the western horizon was ablaze with reds and purples. The back side of the front is about 30-50 miles in that direction. Highs tomorrow supposed to be low 70s followed by a few nights in the low 50s. Time for open windows!


----------



## Bruce

Yippee! And goat house walls??


----------



## greybeard

The cool front is blowing thru here now......WET and wild and windy. 
When air masses collide...... We probably got 2" of rain today. 
Spent the day in the shop building some wooden crates and boxes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

South of Houston - no rain, no wins, no cold- yet...


----------



## greybeard

frustratedearthmother said:


> South of Houston - no rain, no wins, no cold- yet...


Cool--not cold. You can see where the dry line is..or was just a little earlier. Cool is coming, just hasn't reached south of Houston yet.
(flags are wind direction and temp)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Good morning! Have to take our oldest to the dr today. He has had a "poison oak" rash for 2 1/2 weeks now and it's still not getting better. He isn't allergic and has never kept it this long before....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yikes!  For relief!


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Highs tomorrow supposed to be low 70s followed by a few nights in the low 50s. Time for open windows!


Yesterday's high was almost 80! Today is going to be about the same, high 79 degrees, tomorrow as well. After that it will be down to 50's for high.




MatthewsHomestead said:


> He has had a "poison oak" rash for 2 1/2 weeks now and it's still not getting better. He isn't allergic and has never kept it this long before


I hope he gets some relief!


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Good morning! Have to take our oldest to the dr today. He has had a "poison oak" rash for 2 1/2 weeks now and it's still not getting better. He isn't allergic and has never kept it this long before....


I think sensitivity to things like poison ivy and oak can change, especially with repeated exposure. While he may not have been allergic to it before, he may be now.


----------



## Baymule

I am allergic to poison oak, ivy and Virginia creeper. When exposed to it, I wash with a weak bleach solution. It kills the itch and dries up the rash. If I get to it right away, I don’t even break out. A great topical painkiller is in the sunburn section, aloe Vera gel with lidocaine. It’s great for bee stings, ant and other insect bites. 

Thanks for the coffee. I made pumpkin spice zucchini bread with my last zucchini of the season.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunny here.  Mid 80's today, with Michael rolling thru Thurs night, so rain and all day Fri.  Supposed to cool to 70 days & 40 nights after that -- for a few days anyhow.  Been about 15 degrees above norm for last 6 weeks.  Makes for grass growth but,  scary for what "might" come to make up for it.  

Tried to spin milk for cream last night - late.  Did something wrong  (milk not warm enough, I think?) and had overflow everywhere!     Cleaning up at 1AM !!  Then, got confused and thought -- OMG, did I milk???    Stopped and checked clock, realized it was now 2AM and YES -- I had milked, fed, closed coops, etc., hours ago.   Whew!  Dang Sr moment 

You just can't do things so "out of time frame"    


Coffee is definitely in right time frame now!     Enjoy!

Everyone stay safe with the hurricane -- yeah, it's gonna give a lot us something to do.   I'm making sure there is some hay for the twinkle toe does during the rain event.  At least it's moving fast, not lingering like Flo.


----------



## promiseacres

Hanging in the nursery at co op... (I will be sincerely glad when my turn is finished) when ' raining....waiting to hear from the bank....  Coffee is cold...


----------



## Duckling and Spider

promiseacres said:


> Hanging in the nursery at co op... (I will be sincerely glad when my turn is finished) when ' raining....waiting to hear from the bank....  Coffee is cold...


----------



## Duckling and Spider

On the monster front, I found the solution for her!  I had forgotten about the veggie tales song “God is Bigger than the Boogeyman”
We sing it throughout the day, and watch the YouTube video before bed.  It works!
 There is a good chance that I will  be setting up the tent in the yard today.  After tonight, we are expecting lows in the thirties.  Not that I will definitely not try sleeping outside with her in that cold ( it isn’t like we can’t come back inside), but just in case, I would like to get one last night in the tent with her.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> You just can't do things so "out of time frame"


So true!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good afternoon. What's for lunch y'all?


----------



## promiseacres

Chicken and rice soup... 
Dd#2 is over her virus, now dd#1 has it.... I have a headache and sore throat.  Hoping it's short lived.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry PA... hope y'all heal up quick and get past it. Just got back from a small grocery shopping trip. Was hungry, so should have waited but was out that way and didn't want to make another trip later. Was out of milk and just can't live that way   Didn't have the time, money, or inclination to drive all the way to the dairy this time. Anyway, since I was in the dairy section, I picked up some sour cream. 

Now I don't like sour cream by itself (or plain yogurt, or any sour milk tasting product), but when you mix it with a couple of packets of Lipton beefy onion soup mix.... oh my... very fattening and addictive with ruffles   Used to also especially love it with 4 cheese Doritos, which they don't make anymore. Only issue with doing that dip on those Doritos was the MAJOR case of stank breath after eating...  but so worth it!   Spent right at about a hunnert and got some fruit and canned tomatoes, mushrooms, etc. Wasn't ALL garbage food.  Finishing up my morning mug o' tea while typing this.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Dd#2 is over her virus, now dd#1 has it.... I have a headache and sore throat. Hoping it's short lived.



I hope you and DD1 feel better soon.



Latestarter said:


> Now I don't like sour cream by itself (or plain yogurt, or any sour milk tasting product), but when you mix it with a couple of packets of Lipton beefy onion soup mix.... oh my... very fattening and addictive with ruffles  Used to also especially love it with 4 cheese Doritos, which they don't make anymore. Only issue with doing that dip on those Doritos was the MAJOR case of stank breath after eating...  but so worth it!  Spent right at about a hunnert and got some fruit and canned tomatoes, mushrooms, etc. Wasn't ALL garbage food. Finishing up my morning mug o' tea while typing this.



I'm not a fan of sour cream by itself either. But you are right when it's mixed with the onion soup mix, it's da bomb! I love Doritos, Spicy Doritos, Cool ranch. When we make nachos for dinner, we normally use a mixture of Doritos and tortilla chips.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Latestarter while you were out, did you get some Buffalo wings?


----------



## Latestarter

No RA... my wings on this trip were the same as your thumbnail pic above... clear. Considered stopping and getting them as lunch, but it's a little warm here today in the sun and I had purchased milk and a couple other refer items. So was a good boy and came home.   But I did  have a diff craving for something... so I took out that box of brownies I bought a while back. Son of a gun but after mixing it all up, I had lined a 9x13 pan for them, and this mix is for an 8x8 pan...   When did they start making 1/2 batch sizes of brownies?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope you and your family get over the "bug" quickly @promiseacres ....
We had to go to town today, so we had lunch/dinner at Rio Lindo....our favorite Mexican place.....
Guess the brownie people are trying to help ya in cutting back some @Latestarter .....


----------



## RollingAcres

I have no clue why there was a "clear" thumbnail pic attached. I didn't even try to attach anything. 


Latestarter said:


> I had lined a 9x13 pan for them, and this mix is for an 8x8 pan...  When did they start making 1/2 batch sizes of brownies?


That's weird. Usually the box brownie mixes give you a choice of 3 pan sizes.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Son of a gun but after mixing it all up, I had lined a 9x13 pan for them, and this mix is for an 8x8 pan...  When did they start making 1/2 batch sizes of brownies?


Um, I think 8x8 is standard for brownies. 9x13 is for lasagna.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## RollingAcres

Poor LS, craved wings, got nothing. Craved brownies, got nothing.

Food - 1
LS - 0


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think it’s: 

Food-2
LS-0



Brownie mixes that are for a 9x13 are labeled “family size.” I have no idea when or why this started. I made the same mistake at some point. I know the fancy ones like Ghiradelli brownies are the 8x8 packages.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 53208 View attachment 53209


I guess the options are for people who like their brownies thin and those who like them thicker.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I think it’s:
> 
> Food-2
> LS-0
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie mixes that are for a 9x13 are labeled “family size.” I have no idea when or why this started. I made the same mistake at some point. I know the fancy ones like Ghiradelli brownies are the 8x8 packages.



Oh right. Apparently i don't know how to do food math.


----------



## Latestarter

In the "good old days" brownies were in 9x13 unless you wanted "cake" brownies (  ) This box offered no options... just the 8x8... But, they did have walnuts already included in the mix   Ah well, they are still nice and chewy deliciousness.   OK so what say you:  crusty corner pieces,    center edge pieces,    or   ooie gooie center pieces?  

I confess that right now I sit here eating one (or more) of each along with a nice glass of cold milk. Who needs oreos?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ooey gooey centers!! Bake the edges enough for the kids and I eat the middle by spoon!!!

ETA: used to anyway!


----------



## greybeard

Stores can sell more boxes of brownies for 8x8 pans than they can brownies for 9x13, and sell the8x8 box for just a few pennies less than the 9x13 box.
(If it ever happens again, just make a 'dam' with folded up alum foil in the 9x13 pan, turning  it into a 9x7 'pan'.
63 sq in (9x7) vs 64 sq in (8x8)...1 sq in won't make no never mind.)


----------



## Baymule

I like the ooey-gooey AND the crusty corners.....so just cut a BIG piece!


----------



## Mini Horses

Brownies for me -- I don't really care for oreos BECAUSE I don't like the centers.   Tooo sweet and not special.   The thins are better, even then I scrape out the center crap.

However, while I like the old sour cream/lipton dip, I can eat sour cream with a spoon - plain.  

If we lived close I'd give you some fresh milk!  And cream!     I'm still milking one.


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on... nice cool morning here.... need to get the furnace cleaned out so we can turn it on. love it when we need the AC then the furnace on in the same week.... so far not much of a fall, hoping winter stays away for bit.... got to love the midwest.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> OK so what say you: crusty corner pieces, center edge pieces, or ooie gooie center pieces?



Umm all of it duh!


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> coffee is on... nice cool morning here.... need to get the furnace cleaned out so we can turn it on. love it when we need the AC then the furnace on in the same week.... so far not much of a fall, hoping winter stays away for bit.... got to love the midwest.



Thanks for coffee. 55 degrees this morning and it's only going to go up 2 more degrees for the high today.
Nope not turning on the heat yet. For the past couple of days we actually turned the AC on because it was hot (well by hot I meant 80 degrees, not 100 ).


----------



## Baymule

Nice and cool here too. I love October, cool, crisp and just right. Haha, here we can run the air conditioner and the heater in the same day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Cooler here, too.   Maybe we could have October all year  

Michael blew thru last night between rain bands 5ish, heavy winds joined 9ish and all blew out about 3AM.    Crisp, sunny and wet, not muddy, this morning. Since I was up late, turned alarm off before retiring and slept in.  NICE.  

Had to milk late by couple hrs due to rain -- I could get wet but doe wasn't participating! -- brought it in and ran warm milk thru cream separator.  Frig already full of milk.  All went well with that, thankfully.    While I love the ability to do this, the clean up is tedious and time consuming with all the little parts to disassemble and replace.  You sure want to do a lot at once.  Then put it away for a while.   So now I have this unit -- that I had wanted for a long, long time -- and I'm thinking why do I NEED all this cream???      I have always maintained it would be AWESOME to live in an area with friends who enjoy similar things and we could share such items....grinders, slicers, etc. -- as well as the products we have.   

OK, now that's off my chest.   I am drinking coffee  & enjoying a relaxing morning.  Hope you all are enjoying your day.   I'll see what I can get done today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As far as brownies go, I'll eat what others leave....since I don't have teeth if they are a bit crusty, they just have to soak in the milk just a little longer.........have been known to eat batter, too.........it got down to 46° here last nite and is crisp out right now....I agree with @Baymule , we have and do use the heat and AC sometimes in the same day....when we lived in the trailer it was done quite regularly.....


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh Mini... if we lived closer I would absolutely participate in that share the wealth option! Course it might be a bit one sided as I don't have nearly the farm that you have...

So it's 55° way up there in northern New York state at RA's place and it's 58° as I sit here, and sprinkling rain  there's something wrong with this picture... I don't mind the cooler temps, but wish it hadn't started being all wet again. Wasn't supposed to start raining till tomorrow evening, and then supposedly we have three to four days of it to look forward to. Least the AC is off. if it gets too damp, I may have to put on the heat for a bit. I have some windows open and it sure is nice to have the windows above the head of the bed open at night again. Love the fresh air.

Just finished breakfast... a banana and 3 brownies  So I'll finish up here and continue drinking my big mug of tea. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> So it's 55° way up there in northern New York state at RA's place and it's 58° as I sit here, and sprinkling rain  there's something wrong with this picture



Right.


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter said:


> Just finished breakfast... a banana and 3 brownies



MY, my, my!   So not good for you and so my kind of meal!     But it doesn't last like "real meal" does.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> But it doesn't last like "real meal" does.



Sure it does if you eat enough of it.


----------



## Latestarter

Well... shame on me, I finished that 8x8 pan of walnut brownies in 4 sittings over 2 days. Enough calories for a week or more


----------



## Alaskan

It had walnuts in it....  eaten with a glass of milk... sounds like health food to me.


----------



## Alaskan

Today has been a day of poo....

Dog poo all over the school room, human poo flood all over the bathroom...

Where did the reset button go?

Or... better yet, a perfectly clean house button? No....  pressing that button would most likely result in my house being burnt down.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... sorry about that.  Nothing worse than a poo overload!


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh no... sorry about that.  Nothing worse than a poo overload!


Yes....  yes......

At least... this time..... it didn't touch carpet.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Al... what happened in the bathroom? Backup? I didn't know you even had a dog...


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Sorry Al... what happened in the bathroom? Backup? I didn't know you even had a dog...



I liked dogs as a kid...  dislike them now.

Spouse has a dog...  I live with spouse.

But the poop in the house dog is the in-law's dog that we had to, once again,  babysit.

The human poop was a sudden clog/backflow/horror from the toilet that I never look at that was relegated to children.  

They clogged it, they caused the flood, they cleaned it.  


And no, kids are not allowed to ever use the parental toilet.   Nope.

Segregated toilets results in happiness.


----------



## Alaskan

As to the child caused flood...  they haven't done that for over 10 years....  so not a frequent occurrence.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh no @Alaskan ! That's crappy (no pun intended )


----------



## RollingAcres

It's rainy and cold here today. DS wants to carve a pumpkin so we'll have to do it inside.
I'm thinking goulash for dinner on this chilly damp day


----------



## Latestarter

I crave some pumpkin pie... with whipped cream


----------



## Baymule

I have chicken wings thawing out. I have a recipe that I bake them instead of fry them. Easy and delicious. 

@Latestarter brownies and pumpkin pie are both health foods.

Brownies:
Flour is from wheat--grain group
Chocolate-comes from cocoa BEANS and therefore is a vegetable
Eggs-good for you
Sugar-from beets which are vegetables and veggies are good for you

Pumpkin pie:
Pumpkin-a HUGE vegetable and it's orange too, so full of nutrients
Spices-all low calorie
Eggs-health food
Evaporated milk-Dairy group
Sugar-let me repeat this-COMES FROM BEETS AND BEETS ARE VEGETABLES!
Pie Crust:
Flour-Grain group
Lard-Meat group (sorta)
Salt-essential to life

Now don't you feel better?


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> It's rainy and cold here today. DS wants to crave a pumpkin so we'll have to do it inside.
> I'm thinking goulash for dinner on this chilly damp day


Wee bit early to carve a pumpkin don't you think? It will be a moldy mushy mess in a week.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love @Baymule ’s rationales!!! I’ll take brownies AND pie now!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Wee bit early to carve a pumpkin don't you think? It will be a moldy mushy mess in a week.


Get another and double the fun. Duh. Kids are little one time. Pack in all the fun because soon they grow up and are gone.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I have chicken wings thawing out. I have a recipe that I bake them instead of fry them. Easy and delicious.
> 
> @Latestarter brownies and pumpkin pie are both health foods.
> 
> Brownies:
> Flour is from wheat--grain group
> Chocolate-comes from cocoa BEANS and therefore is a vegetable
> Eggs-good for you
> Sugar-from beets which are vegetables and veggies are good for you
> 
> Pumpkin pie:
> Pumpkin-a HUGE vegetable and it's orange too, so full of nutrients
> Spices-all low calorie
> Eggs-health food
> Evaporated milk-Dairy group
> Sugar-let me repeat this-COMES FROM BEETS AND BEETS ARE VEGETABLES!
> Pie Crust:
> Flour-Grain group
> Lard-Meat group (sorta)
> Salt-essential to life
> 
> Now don't you feel better?


True... true...  

Cane sugar is a grass, must count as fiber. 

Swap out sweet potato for that pumpkin and the you HAVE to have a slice a day for the vitamin A .

Oh wait.   Pumpkin is lower in vitamin A .     So maybe you need 1/2 a pumpkin pie a day for your required vitamin. A levels.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Wee bit early to carve a pumpkin don't you think? It will be a moldy mushy mess in a week.


DS has been asking to carve a pumpkin. I have a few in the garden, so if it gets moldy we'll just carve another.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> I crave some pumpkin pie... with whipped cream



Ok I need to stop mentioning food that way you don't keep craving something


----------



## Latestarter

Actually, I thought (know) pumpkin was (is) a fruit as it contains seeds on the inside... didn't this discussion take place about a year or so ago?  Now to further digress (and repeat) I believe most pumpkin pie fillings are actually made from squash, not pumpkin. real home grown pumpkins made into pies are delightful! Sweet potato pie (to me) tastes almost identical to pumpkin and I like either!  RA, even if you DON'T mention food, it is on/at the forefront of my mind (and many other's here as well)... Trying to type fast as another line of T-storms is approaching. Haven't had satellite most of the day for TV or internet. As I expected, looks like my nearby BYH neighbors are getting pounded with rain and airborne electricity as well.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Woke up early... well normal time 6 days a week.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks, already drank my coffee and going out to do morning chores. Anybody have cinnamon rolls?


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> DS has been asking to carve a pumpkin. I have a few in the garden, so if it gets moldy we'll just carve another.


Don't forget to roast the seeds for the little ones they will like them....ours always did....


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee @promiseacres . Already drank that earlier. Just got back from the grocery store.

@Baymule no cinnamon rolls but I did make Cinnamon apple bread with brown sugar/cinnamon toppings. 

@CntryBoy777 I asked DS if he wanted roasted pumpkin seeds, he said no. I saved some seeds for planting next year. Some i threw to the chickens.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Baymule

That's pumpkin art!


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 53277



That's the same bowl I eat my Post Toasties and Blue Bell ice cream from.
(not at the same time of course)


----------



## Latestarter

Damn GB... that's a BIG bowl! I hope you don't fill it to the rim and it's only that size to prevent sloshing and spills...


----------



## greybeard




----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> That's the same bowl I eat my Post Toasties and Blue Bell ice cream from.
> (not at the same time of course)


You must eat a box of cereal or a gallon of ice ceam at a time


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
Excited going to take horses out to state park trail ride this afternoon.


----------



## kdogg331

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on!
> Excited going to take horses out to state park trail ride this afternoon.



Sounds nice


----------



## Baymule

We had a storm blow through twice last night in two waves, got 1 1/2” of rain. Got 2” before that for a weekend total of 3 1/2”. It’s 45 degrees outside and 98% humidity. Think I’m gonna make venison chili. Saturday was rainy and I made chicken wings. 




 

I got a hankering after cheese ravioli with shrimp in Alfredo sauce.


----------



## Latestarter

Dang... there's mention of wings again... and chili too! 2 of my favorites. (I have a LOT of favorites...)


----------



## RollingAcres

Yummy! I'm starving, haven't eaten anything yet but had 2 medium cups of coffee from Dunkin Donuts(i don't normally get DD).


----------



## Alaskan

Just drinking coffee....

Hoping for a brunch/ early lunch of biscuits and sausage.


----------



## Mini Horses

So I had coffee and out the door this AM.  Now readying about all this FOOD.      Have some cans of pumpkin and a lot of fresh goat cream.  A pie sounds good!!  Maybe I can get to it in a day or two.   Need to make some crusts as I have that lard to be using and from some demos, a lot of flour.   My daughter loves me to make cinnamon pinwheels.  Used to do a lot when the kids were young, pie crust rolled with butter, cinnamon & sugar, into pinwheels and baked.  They are Soooo good with cold milk (plenty of that here!), hot tea or hot coffee.  Yep, sounds like a good thing to make.  

I don't have any venison BUT, a lot of goat meat --  I need to call it something else.  Look on line...heck, they charge $49 for a shoulder.   Mine aren't cut as pretty but, geesh what value!     Plan to grind some for taco & chili.   I like chili!!

Oh, and stuffed peppers....good eating!      Maybe some mac & cheese, bread pudding -- and the list goes on.

Dang.   Now you have me wanting to cook all night.   But, I can't.  Work tomorrow, will need sleep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter said:


> Sure would be nice to win it about now... The megamillions is over 1/2 a billion (548 mil) and the powerball is 314 million. I'd even be willing to split either with another winner



OK -- I'll share!   Heck, I'd be happy with being one of 100 winners       Once I won $12.50.    I do better at Vegas slots.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses i was raised calling goat meat cabrito. My grandmother would put cabrito on to BBQ and it was good. Now it’s called chevon, no idea where that comes from, probably French. Cabrito is Spanish. You sure can’t call it kid, people would call you a child eating witch and burn you at the stake.


----------



## RollingAcres

I made some grilled cheese sammiches with bacon for dinner. I used american cheese and cheddar cheese. DS wanted smoked blue cheese along with the other 2 cheeses in his.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> cabrito



Yeah, well "technically" that is very young animals -- like 4 mos.  I can't do that.    But carne de capra is for older ones (both Mexican/Spanish)  and Chevon is ?French.     I like the sound of Chevon better...  prices in all languages is same -- expensive.   

Lamb just sounds so much nicer than goat -- may be why some don't even want to try it, yet love lamb.  Mutton isn't even as tasty sounding as lamb.      Perception.

venison or deer
pork or pig
Well, see what I mean?


----------



## Baymule

We took a 2 year old ram to slaughter, I still called it lamb. Not much difference, maybe a little tougher, but I have made stew, lamb pie and shepherds pie with Ramburger-tasted great. And the ground meat makes awesome lamb tacos!

Had venison-road-kill-deer chili for lunch. LOL (the guy that hit it threw it in the back of his truck, it got hung, skinned, gutted, quartered and packed on ice-and was given to us) What a conundrum, what to call it? Venison? Deer? Stupid for hitting his truck? Road kill? Or may just tasty! 

Pork? Pig? Daughter has told me not to tell her their name when she is eating it.  She doesn't want to know that she is eating Spot, or Poodle, or Betsy.....

Chevon sounds like a gas station.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Mini Horses my grandma used to make something similar. She rolled each side towards the other and folded each end over slightly. We called them cinnamon rolls. One of my favorite things to see on the counter to this day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Our trail ride was lovely. Just me,  2 very good horses, 3 kiddos and 2 friends with their horses.  If you look close you can see all 4 of us in the photo.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I made some grilled cheese sammiches with bacon for dinner. I used american cheese and cheddar cheese. DS wanted smoked blue cheese along with the other 2 cheeses in his.


Kid has expensive tastes!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry... cheese is simply NOT supposed to be "blue"... or green... If I see either of those colors or variations there off on my cheese, it is disposed of straight away.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Our trail ride was lovely. Just me,  2 very good horses, 3 kiddos and 2 friends with their horses.  If you look close you can see all 4 of us in the photo. View attachment 53352


Sounds like an awesome day


----------



## promiseacres

@Alaskan it was. So very blessed. 
Coffee is on. Fall is here to stay I guess.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.
36 degrees this morning. Possible frost tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are easing into Fall here.  Thankfully.  No heat or AC for a week or more -- nice.  My bill will appreciate it.  I am enjoying the cooler days.   If this continued for weeks, even months, I'd love it !!!

Having coffee and TV on for a weather update and hear about the flooding in TX again.   So FL, NC & TX  are all victims of extreme weather, especially wind & water... places in between are having same crap, just less of it.  The long term impacts are just mind boggling.  Personal loss and the emotional toll are often unseen at first.  Be kind to everyone as you just never know the stress they are under. Be thankful for what you have, even without winning the lottery.  If you were not in these areas, you kinda did win.  Think about it.

I've got about a 2 hr job this am and then home.    May get a little something done outside.  Need to as I have demo work Thu, Fri, Sat...off Sun...then about 60 hrs of "work for hire"  next week, Mon-Fri.   Don't see any block of time for farm work except today & Sun.  Makes me look longingly for my goal of cutting waaaay back next summer!   I want 4 days at home & only 3 at some work!


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks for coffee.
> 36 degrees this morning. Possible frost tonight.


Freeze is pretty well guaranteed here.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Freeze is pretty well guaranteed here.


Yup...you're waaaaayyyy up there.
Usually when they say "frost warning", they meant it for the Adirondacks but we normally do get it because we're on a higher elevation than the nearby towns.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm not ready for those temps!   Even some words make me shudder  --  freeze, snow, zero !     No, please, NO!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, almost finished with coffee, I have zucchini bread, y'all help yourselves. More rain. @Mini Horses that is central Texas where it is flooding. The soil is limestone based with scrub oaks, rocky, hilly, and beautiful clear creeks and rivers. It is subject to flash floods and dumb people build in low places. On the news it was said that it is the highest water in 83 years. If it flooded 83 years ago, ya' think it might do that again? It is beautiful country with gorgeous views, but put your home on high ground.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- like the beaches here.   You see it eroding, so WHY build there?      I mean, that Ocean has been doing this a long, long time and won't stop now.  

Just visit and take pics. Don't build.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It is subject to flash floods and dumb people build in low places.


And dumb people build in the areas where the water needs to go to get out to the ocean.


----------



## Alaskan

When me moved to Galveston my mom specifically chose to buy an old house... one that had survived the hurricane of 1900.

She thought if it had survived that, it should see us through anything. 

It did too.  Sat out many a hurricane in that house.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses i was raised calling goat meat cabrito. My grandmother would put cabrito on to BBQ and it was good. Now it’s called chevon, no idea where that comes from, probably French. Cabrito is Spanish. You sure can’t call it kid, people would call you a child eating witch and burn you at the stake.



You can rightfully blame political correctness for the change from cabrito to chevon.  All the kewl kids always seem to find some new way to describe food in a more 'sophisticated' manner and about a decade and 1/2 ago, the big West Coast restaurateurs began using French terms for Spanish food items and it soon caught on in NYC.
It doesn't take a genius to see when the change took place...about the same time all the rest of the PC cutesy, hugs, rainbow fartin unicorns, and rear end kissing double talk began. 



 

Anyway, Chevon became the newest buzzword  for those trying to impress others,  even tho chevon is any goat meat and (at least in most of Texas outside Austin) cabrito is reserved for goat kids (if it's on grass, it isn't cabrito) ...but evidently according to the progressives, it's still chevon, which is just about any goat meat, kids thru old age culls.

I have had some good bbq baby goat and even in french speaking South Louisiana, the Cajuns still call it cabrito.


----------



## Alaskan

Spanish is great....

French though...  can't pronounce their words to save my life!  All kinds of letters that you aren't supposed to say...


----------



## Alaskan

By the way.... I have no trouble at all saying "baby goat "


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee is on .


----------



## Baymule

Pretty sunrise! Still dark here. Drinking my coffee with our puppy in my lap, he must be bumping 40 pounds now.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> By the way.... I have no trouble at all saying "baby goat "



Watch it!
The PC police will be at your doorstep with torches and pitchforks if you keep that callous attitude up.
Baby goat-cabrito..Veal-baby calf.......təˈmātō,-ˈtəˈmätō

spade...wide faced, long handled sharp gardening tool

The wimpification of America continues..


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Pretty sunrise! Still dark here. Drinking my coffee with our puppy in my lap, he must be bumping 40 pounds now.


Thanks! I love sunrise pics. It was still dark when I got up.
Your puppy is trying to keep you warm by sitting on your lap.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Watch it!
> The PC police will be at your doorstep with torches and pitchforks if you keep that callous attitude up.
> Baby goat-cabrito..Veal-baby calf.......təˈmātō,-ˈtəˈmätō
> 
> spade...wide faced, long handled sharp gardening tool
> 
> The wimpification of America continues..


PC...what a bunch of *@#%


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> PC...what a bunch of *@#%


Someone somewhere close is probably "_triggered_" by those few words and will spend the rest of the morning demanding a 'safe space'..


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Spanish is great....
> 
> French though...  can't pronounce their words to save my life!  All kinds of letters that you aren't supposed to say...


Or the letters that have been removed from the original spelling.
hôpital - they got rid of the 's' and put a caret over the o to tell you the next letter has been removed. What a language, as bad as English!
http://www.200words-a-day.com/circumflex-in-french.html


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Someone somewhere close is probably "_triggered_" by those few words and will spend the rest of the morning demanding a 'safe space'..



That someone better find that "safe space" soon and stay in there and don't come out. BYH is definitely not a "safe space" for them. lol


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Or the letters that have been removed from the original spelling.
> hôpital - they got rid of the 's' and put a caret over the o to tell you the next letter has been removed.


I just figured they all had a lisp..


----------



## Mini Horses

The sun got up before me today.  That's fine!  To bed late, cold in bed -- turned on the mattress heater thing, then to sleep.   Got up to cold inside!    It's 68 in here but, only 50 out "there".     Guess Fall is truly here.  They say a high of 58 or so.   OK...60's all week....time for the long sleeves to come out.   Not time for the heat but, long pants & shirt sleeves.    Just crisp when you jump out of bed!  

My DD has advised me she is going to go "back to school" by retraining for another type job.  Looking into medical billing.    Right now she can get some grants to pay for it as single parent, limited income and all that stuff.  GO for it!  Her almost MIL has done it for years, from home.   Guess that is also a plus, the "from home" portion.  Nice.  I'm looking at "from home" too....retirement!     Seems we can both graduate about the same time.    

This weekend I hope to work out the timer & light in the coops stuff.  And with the colder temps, a kick to get all the "winterizing" complete!   Pull heated tubs, check them out, look at all pipe insulations, etc.  Time consuming but absolutely necessary.  So that's my goal for next couple weeks.  And Fall clean up time is right around the bend.  Foliage dies and you "find" stuff.  

My demo sampling days are getting good now -- gotta entice those hungry shoppers to buy!   This time of year we start with the coffees, hot cinnamon rolls, apples, hot teas, cookies, heated dips, hot wings; then go into hams, steamed veggies, lot of appetizers, wines & beers.  Yeah, tasty time of year!      That's how I spend most Fri, Sat & Sun afternoons -- it's a job.

I need to get ready to go to work.   You all enjoy your day


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> My demo sampling days are getting good now -- gotta entice those hungry shoppers to buy! This time of year we start with the coffees, hot cinnamon rolls, apples, hot teas, cookies, heated dips, hot wings; then go into hams, steamed veggies, lot of appetizers, wines & beers. Yeah, tasty time of year!  That's how I spend most Fri, Sat & Sun afternoons -- it's a job.


YUM!  I'd have a hard time not eating all my samples, lol!


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> My demo sampling days are getting good now -- gotta entice those hungry shoppers to buy! This time of year we start with the coffees, hot cinnamon rolls, apples, hot teas, cookies, heated dips, hot wings; then go into hams, steamed veggies, lot of appetizers, wines & beers. Yeah, tasty time of year!  That's how I spend most Fri, Sat & Sun afternoons



Ahh..it's you...you're that person. 
Those people do NOT want me to come around their table and sample the offerings.


----------



## Alaskan

Mornin' all.

Turns out I have a crop of new great horned owls around my coop.  Nothing eaten....that I know of.  ...... yet.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Those people do NOT want me to come around their table and sample the offerings.


And why? You'd be eating all of their samples?


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> And why? You'd be eating all of their samples?


No. I wait till several others are gathered around, then I reach in & take a sample, make a   face, cover my mouth, feign gagging and gastric distress and hurry off toward the restrooms. 
The sample cookers are usually not happy. 
 (Dunno why. I was born with a sunny disposition..most people seem to like it)


----------



## RollingAcres

I like it!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Thanks for coffee.


----------



## Baymule

We kept the 2 year old last night. Mom had to be out of town, Dad didn't think he could handle all 3 by himself, so they asked us to keep the little one. She was a live wire and finally went to sleep at 9:30 and up before 5 AM. I took her to day care. Papaw and Carson (puppy) are both in the recliner sound asleep-worn out from entertaining a 2 year old. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> YUM!  I'd have a hard time not eating all my samples, lol!





greybeard said:


> Ahh..it's you...you're that person.
> Those people do NOT want me to come around their table and sample the offerings.




Some things are better than others -- some customers are better than others      GB sounds like an "other".   All in all, every day is different.   You just work through it. 



So, cool here this AM.  It's season for this time of year.  Better than winter freeze, so not complaining.  May have some rain tonight, nothing heavy.   I'm off Sunday and hope weather is decent, so I can accomplish "something".

Everyone get ready for the weekend.   TGIF for those still in the workforce.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> TGIF for those still in the workforce



Speaking of workforce... @MatthewsHomestead hope all is well. How's the new job?


----------



## Latestarter

Entertaining a "live wire child" is quite a strain on us "age challenged" fellas...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We kept the 2 year old last night. Mom had to be out of town, Dad didn't think he could handle all 3 by himself


Does "Dad" now have immense respect for "Mom" given I bet she deals with all three most of the time. And of course he gave you the youngest one, the one that likely needs the most attention.


----------



## Alaskan

2 kids are going across the bay... with a storm coming on... for boyscout remote camping.

So glad I get to stay home.

Dang...  I haven't been getting good sleep lately 

My recently widowed mom decided on Tuesday to come see us ... she shows up tonight at 7.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hopefully it's not a severe storm. Camping + cold weather + storm = not fun.
Enjoy your mom's visit.


----------



## RollingAcres

Here's a random question for anyone:
Would you do one of those DNA test(DNA kits from like Ancestry.com or 23&Me)?


----------



## Latestarter

Hope all goes well with mom's visit and the kid's camping trip.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Here's a random question for anyone:
> Would you do one of those DNA test(DNA kits from like Ancestry.com or 23&Me)?


I have tinfoil hat issues.....

But am thrilled that my mom and aunt and 2 uncles did it.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah, after 24 yrs in the military, I have foil hat issues as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> Here's a random question for anyone:
> Would you do one of those DNA test(DNA kits from like Ancestry.com or 23&Me)?


Nope, not in the least bit interested....it wouldn't change my life one iota....no matter what the results their computer spits out....reminds me of the fair days when they had ya sign a card and fed it to a computer that spit out a fortune or what your signature revealed......


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Hopefully it's not a severe storm. Camping + cold weather + storm = not fun.


Crossing a large bay during a storm = not fun!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Crossing a large bay during a storm = not fun!


Yeah.... luckily it has been holding off... just threatening.....

So ...  hopefully they are now fully across.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Here's a random question for anyone:
> Would you do one of those DNA test(DNA kits from like Ancestry.com or 23&Me)?


absolutely.
Been meaning to, tho not necessarily thru Ancestrydotcom.

I'm naturally curious about all things and like to be as informed as possible, and it wouldn't change me but then, it's purpose isn't to change who WE are, but many I've talked to are afraid of having this done. Their reasoning is usually, that they are afraid they might be descendant from an ethnic group they don't physically appear to be part of.
Kinda hoping I'm descendant from Indians...the Sanskrit/maharah/red dot on forehead kind, not the feather head dress kind or African be my 2nd choice.
I could dig it..maharishagreybeard.



 

But would be just as comfortable if it turns out to be  Gunga Din's poorer cousin...... Insufferable Din.. 
It would be nice to know what took place prior to the 16th century with my family, however, I still wouldn't be 'identifying' with either of the above mentioned groups, as there has been too much water under the genetic bridge.  I just want to know.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> absolutely.
> Been meaning to, tho not necessarily thru Ancestrydotcom.
> 
> I'm naturally curious about all things and like to be as informed as possible, and it wouldn't change me but then, it's purpose isn't to change who WE are, but many I've talked to are afraid of having this done. Their reasoning is usually, that they are afraid they might be descendant from an ethnic group they don't physically appear to be part of.
> Kinda hoping I'm descendant from Indians...the Sanskrit/maharah/red dot on forehead kind, not the feather head dress kind or African be my 2nd choice.
> I could dig it..maharishagreybeard.
> View attachment 53485
> 
> But would be just as comfortable if it turns out to be  Gunga Din's poorer cousin...... Insufferable Din..
> It would be nice to know what took place prior to the 16th century with my family, however, I still wouldn't be 'identifying' with either of the above mentioned groups, as there has been too much water under the genetic bridge.  I just want to know.


I think it is fun finding out that your ancestry is totally different from what you thought it was.


----------



## Mini Horses

Guess we are all the same "poor" friends...no one won. 

Well, didn't even buy a ticket, so no loss.

Up at 5:30 and NOW feeling like a nap    If it was tomorrow, I'd go back to bed.  But since it is today, can't do that as I need to be at work at 10:30      I don't like the loss of light hours in Fall & winter.  Working out there by flashlight is not fun AND it's when fox & possum like to wander and snatch, so hate to open coops early.   Often I don't have to but days that I do need to do so, it concerns me.  Don't have many around but, a couple seen in past.

Guess I'll get more coffee and hope that helps me re awaken.


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses I don't like the loss of daylength either...  dreading the time change in a couple of weeks... but atleast most days I can do chores according to my schedule not a work schedule. I use a headlamp also... makes chores much easier in the dark.


----------



## Bruce

We could all move down near the equator, then there would be no seasonal light changes.


----------



## Latestarter

Right, and no real dusk or dawn either... like the proverbial light switch, on or off. Least here there's a transition of sorts that takes up to an hour. Nowhere near that long at the equator.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....and the heat and humidity will have ya dreamin' of the good ole days.....cause the AC would be running everyday...


----------



## RollingAcres

On the way home with a precious cargo...


----------



## Baymule

I don't need ancestry dot com or any other. My mom wrote a family history book that traces us back to the year 1,000. She did this before the internet and researched it all by tracing down documents, letters to other family members, visiting old cemeteries, county records, libraries and so on. It was a labor of love and it took her twenty years. I treasure my book.


----------



## Latestarter

RollingAcres said:


> On the way home with a precious cargo...



OK... now just what the heck kinda tease is THAT? That is SOooooooooooo not right!  My guess would be a box of fresh doughnuts!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> OK... now just what the heck kinda tease is THAT? That is SOooooooooooo not right!  My guess would be a box of fresh doughnuts!


X2!


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> OK... now just what the heck kinda tease is THAT? That is SOooooooooooo not right!  My guess would be a box of fresh doughnuts!



Meet our newest family member Skyler


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  So cute!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  So cute!!!


X2!



Baymule said:


> My mom wrote a family history book that traces us back to the year 1,000.


1,000 huh? Not a lot of documentation way back then!


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> I use a headlamp also... makes chores much easier in the dark



Yep -- use those & hate that the headbands wear out so!   Also have a couple of the old "snake lights"  & those come in handy, too.

Skyler is adorable!!  Can't wait to see more.   NO, never thought donuts....they aren't "precious", just wrongfully good. 

While I find ancestry quite interesting, at this point I just could care less.  I have a good amount of detail from about 4 gen back and I'm good with that.  Can't change anything now and I am certain no one left a hidden fortune of money.   I do appreciate the things I was taught  by the grands and beyond that nothing of concern.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Don't want to use a head lamp around here right  now... the bugs will attack your face!  I can't tell you how many bugs I had for breakfast until I figured out what the red light was for, lol!


----------



## promiseacres

Bugs are mostly dead around here... even had snow flurries today...  I am not ready for that....though my kids are.


----------



## Baymule

Skyler is beautiful! Red Merle Aussie?


----------



## Baymule

Ok I got really stupid in the kitchen today. DH wanted creme brûlée so I made 6 ramekins. Had all these egg whites left over..... what to do with them? I love 7 minute frosting and haven’t made it in years. Looked up chocolate cake recipes but nothing was smacking me. Decided on a double batch of brownies, as they cooled I made the frosting. Y’all need to get started on these now, might not be any left for coffee in the morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang you!  (they look delicious)  Sigh....


----------



## Bruce

DD1 uses egg whites to make her gluten free bread. Then we have to figure out what to make that uses only yolks.



frustratedearthmother said:


> I can't tell you how many bugs I had for breakfast until I figured out what the red light was for, lol!


USUALLY the red light is so you don't screw up your night vision. But your reason for it to exist sounds really good too.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats on that little bundle of precious joy! Love puppies!  My head lamp doesn't have a red light function...  So I eat and breath bugs and pick them out of the corner of my eyes, unless it's raining. I try to do chores when the light isn't required. Not cold enough here to kill 'em off yet...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Latestarter said:


> I try to do chores when the light isn't required.


I wish!  I don't have that choice yet...  Morning feeding is before work and these days the sun isn't up when I go out.      After the time change both feedings will likely be in the dark.  Retirement can't get here soon enough!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> X2!
> 
> 
> 1,000 huh? Not a lot of documentation way back then!


Actually there wwas quite  bit of documentaion prior to yr 1000, tho it will be neccessary to be able to read cuniform, sanskrit, Hebrew, Hittite, Old Chinese, and more recently, Latin (as well as another dozen or so dead languages), tho I suspect Bay is speaking of 1000AD(CE) and not the first year 1000...which is much much different than 1000 years before birth of Christ. 

And, in the scheme and big picture of human timeline, the year 1000AD(CE) is not all that long ago. 
There is way way more human history before that timeline than after it, which is why DNA is such a great tool to find out 'where we came from".
By the year 1000 (when writing was already greatly advanced) the Sumarians had already settled Mesopotamia 3000 years earlier, and the Indus Valley and it's civilization was founded about the same time. Both Babylonian Empires had already come and fell, the great pyramids of Egypt had already been built for the most part, the Bering land bridge had already been gone for over 20 millennia, and the 1st known North Americans were already here 13,000 years ago. And of course, 500 years before Columbus, (which fell in the last years of timeline 0-1000AD) Lief Erikson and other vikings had already "discovered" North America, and the Anasazi had already populated the SW area of what is now America. (some of their artifacts date back 1500 years BC)
So going back to Year 1000 AD is not so far back, and most people that have DNA done want to go a lot farther back than that. (as do I) 

 DNA don't give a rat's butt about records or years, or names or languages or how many of our ancestors were lost to the ages because the families of that time didn't want the black sheep of the family known about.

DNA does have some limitations, tho it is still far better than reading/writing on stone tablets.


----------



## Baymule

Mom and Dad took a trip to England and Scotland, tracing down old records and cemeteries. There is a lot of information in the old churches and cemeteries. She traced us back to the Plantagenet Kings of England. And yes, there was documentation, lots of it, even way back then. 

History is a great study, the ancient Romans had piped in water and built great aqueducts that carried water from the mountains to the cities. They built 3 story apartment buildings. Romans had heat from boilers under the floors (operated by slaves). The things we think we are so smart to have in modern times, are in reality, old. They built massive road systems to move their armies and supplies. 

the Roman Emperor Hadrian had a wall constructed to keep the Caledonians, later known as Scots, from invading Britain. Hadrian came to power in 117 AD and began construction on the wall, which was completed in 6 years and ran for 73 miles. Parts of it still stand today. I guess it was documented or else we wouldn't know who piled up all those rocks. 

I love history.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> She traced us back to the Plantagenet Kings of England. And yes, there was documentation, lots of it, even way back then.


Which illegitimate child of the Plantagent royalty are you descended from?

The last legitimate Plantegent  king was Richard III and he was from House of York.  Richie III had only one son, Edward of Middleham, and he died very young, supposedly of TB. Richard's brother also had a son; George Plantagenet, 1st Duke of Clarence, 1st Earl of Salisbury, 1st Earl of Warwick.
Clarence, but he was executed by Edward IV.  Clarence left a son, but he too was executed in 1499, and that ended all except illigetimate heirs to the throne via the Plantagent line.
All the Plantagenet kings and royalty tho, had bastard children, none of which had any legitimate claim to anything. Several of the Plantagent kings and other royal family married within their own family...cousins were popular, tho one earl married his own sister. That line, is the only Plantagenet line in the world today.


There are btw, millions of people living today with lines leading back to the House of Plantagenet thru the bastard sons.
I'm one of them....a descendant, (like you and a million+ others)  of an illegitimate "royal" child but via the House of York and not Lancaster.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> There are btw, millions of people living today with lines leading back to the House of Plantagenet thru the bastard sons.
> I'm one of them





Baymule said:


> She traced us back to the Plantagenet Kings of England.



So we should now refer to you as Prince Greybeard and Princess Baymule??



Latestarter said:


> My head lamp doesn't have a red light function...  So I eat and breath bugs and pick them out of the corner of my eyes, unless it's raining. I try to do chores when the light isn't required. Not cold enough here to kill 'em off yet...


Time to break out that bee keeper's hood!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you all!



Baymule said:


> Skyler is beautiful! Red Merle Aussie?


She's an Australian cattle dog mix and she has the blue coat


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Bugs are mostly dead around here... even had snow flurries today...  I am not ready for that....though my kids are.


I thought all the bugs are dead too in this cold but nope puppy was full of fleas


----------



## Baymule

Not a princess! Just a baymule. LOL 

Wash that puppy with Dawn dishwashing liquid, it kills fleas!


----------



## Bruce

Fleas don't die easily, especially if they have a nice warm body to hang out on.


----------



## RollingAcres

We washed her twice yesterday with Dawn soap and also natural flea and tick shampoo. Hopefully we got them all. Tjen I had to wash all of our clothes and jackets....
Here's a close up pic of Skyler


----------



## kdogg331

Wow you guys sure do know a lot about history!! I've always found it very interesting. And I have found it especially interesting how the Romans really were so advanced and even had like those spas/bathhouses they'd all sit in together with like the hot tubs or whatever, piped water, all that stuff, yet when they fell everything just went with them and we went into the dark ages. I've just never understood that or how it was even possible. I mean, surely one person must have survived? It's all just so interesting to me aha


----------



## kdogg331

Also this might seem like kind of a stupid question but the whole AD BC thing gets kind of confusing. Are we in AD right now? Or is that time period over? Like what would the 1600s, 1500s, etc. Be considered? And now?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> So we should now refer to you as Prince Greybeard and Princess Baymule??


Odds are pretty fair, that the title would be fitting for you as well Bruce. The farther back you go, the more you will find that contemporary time people are 'related' in some form or fashion.
Being  descendant from royalty is so common, that it is  no big deal.

Ancestry written records are 'weak'. Too much missing, too much was recorded incorrectly, too much  mis-spelled (remember, in those days, only the uppers were educated).
Even one of England's most famous citizens has huge swaths of detail missing from his own history. Shakespeare.

And, too much simply omitted.
Wild oat spawn rarely make into family bibles or are buried in family plots for obvious reasons.
I had trouble pinning down a GGG grandfather's birthplace. Lawderdill, Alabama according grandmother's bible.  Turned out, he was born in  Lauderdale County, town of Mars Hill Ala.
Died and is buried somewhere in Tenn of cholera during civil war.


----------



## greybeard

kdogg331 said:


> Also this might seem like kind of a stupid question but the whole AD BC thing gets kind of confusing. Are we in AD right now? Or is that time period over? Like what would the 1600s, 1500s, etc. Be considered? And now?


AD for most people means 'after death' (of Christ) tho it really comes from a latin phrase _anno domini_ which means "in the year of our Lord", (year Christ was born) which is one of the reasons it is confusing. If, AD meant 'after death' then 33 years would be left completely out of history.

Now, most scientists and atheists use the 2 references that reflect whether a time is of "Modern Age" or prior to "Modern Age) but are referred to as the 'common era', which is abreviated "CE" and equates to AD. We are in the Common Era (AD) now.

Prior to the modern (Common) Era is referred to as BCE which simply means Before Common Era and is any time prior to the birth of Christ.
(There is no year zero.)


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> I wish! I don't have that choice yet... Morning feeding is before work and these days the sun isn't up when I go out.  After the time change both feedings will likely be in the dark. Retirement can't get here soon enough!



Yes, yes & yes!  If I have to be at work early that day, dark when I start...almost always dark when time changes next month.   Just not fun.

Bugs? Well, cooling at night here so many are kaput...




kdogg331 said:


> Romans really were so advanced and even had like those spas/bathhouses they'd all sit in together with like the hot tubs or whatever, piped water, all that stuff, yet when they fell everything just went with them and we went into the dark ages



Many years ago when DH & I spent a while in Italy we went to these old ruins and saw the roads, aquaducts, bathhouses.  AMAZNG.   Many of the bathhouses were also connected with brothels.  Wooowee, some of the porn paintings still on those walls  .   We also went thru the ruins at Pompey, walked up Mt Vesuvius and visited the Greek isles for a while.   Glad we saw the history there because at the rate the world is going it won't be left there for very long.   Yeah, I have a LOT of pictures & video.

I slept late this morning -- hadn't gone to bed until 1ish -- cooked a lovely breakfast    and prepared enough for heating tomorrow AM as I have to work & leave early.  Chores were done, goats taken to other pastures for the day (they are on honeysuckle clearing duty) , did laundry, ran dishwasher and going to make cheese, spin out cream, hopefully do butter also.   Then clean the frig.

My one day off until next Sunday and I will feel good to have this all done.   I'm on a roll.

Hope you enjoy your day as much as I am mine.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like you did more this morning before I even got out of bed.     Sort of a lazy Sunday morning here.  Gotta get busy this afternoon and can some bone broth that's been simmering since yesterday.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Odds are pretty fair, that the title would be fitting for you as well Bruce. The farther back you go, the more you will find that contemporary time people are 'related' in some form or fashion.
> Be descendant from royalty is so common, that it is no big deal.


Could be. 3 grandparents immigrated from Spain in the very early 1900's, no royalty there. But other grandparent's "stock" goes back to 1630's (from England) and I believe a Mayflower passenger ancestor married into the line in there somewhere as well. 

But you are saying I shouldn't be planning for my royal installation any time soon?


----------



## kdogg331

greybeard said:


> AD for most people means 'after death' (of Christ) tho it really comes from a latin phrase _anno domini_ which means "in the year of our Lord", (year Christ was born) which is one of the reasons it is confusing. If, AD meant 'after death' then 33 years would be left completely out of history.
> 
> Now, most scientists and atheists use the 2 references that reflect whether a time is of "Modern Age" or prior to "Modern Age) but are referred to as the 'common era', which is abreviated "CE" and equates to AD. We are in the Common Era (AD) now.
> 
> Prior to the modern (Common) Era is referred to as BCE which simply means Before Common Era and is any time prior to the birth of Christ.
> (There is no year zero.)



Thanks for the explanation! I think I understand it a little better now.



Mini Horses said:


> Yes, yes & yes!  If I have to be at work early that day, dark when I start...almost always dark when time changes next month.   Just not fun.
> 
> Bugs? Well, cooling at night here so many are kaput...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when DH & I spent a while in Italy we went to these old ruins and saw the roads, aquaducts, bathhouses.  AMAZNG.   Many of the bathhouses were also connected with brothels.  Wooowee, some of the porn paintings still on those walls  .   We also went thru the ruins at Pompey, walked up Mt Vesuvius and visited the Greek isles for a while.   Glad we saw the history there because at the rate the world is going it won't be left there for very long.   Yeah, I have a LOT of pictures & video.
> 
> I slept late this morning -- hadn't gone to bed until 1ish -- cooked a lovely breakfast    and prepared enough for heating tomorrow AM as I have to work & leave early.  Chores were done, goats taken to other pastures for the day (they are on honeysuckle clearing duty) , did laundry, ran dishwasher and going to make cheese, spin out cream, hopefully do butter also.   Then clean the frig.
> 
> My one day off until next Sunday and I will feel good to have this all done.   I'm on a roll.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your day as much as I am mine.



Wow that sounds amazing!! I am going tp have to visit. Europe has so much history, it's awesome. I have barely been outside US. Only Canada and the Bahamas a few times each. And only been to all New England states, New York, Pennsylvania, and Florida. And I think I had a layover in New Jersey and Atlanta once. But stayed in the airport.


----------



## kdogg331

I think we only traced back to 1620 or so, at least on my dad's side. I think my nana and grandpa (on mom's side) have done a lot of ancestry work and have a big huge family tree written down somewhere. I would like to ask them about it and/or find it and look at it. That is the one thing I, and I think we all kind of, regret about my grandma's (dad's side) passing is that we never really asked her about our family history before she passed and by the time we did, she was starting to go because of the meds and really couldn't remember much. She was always sharp as a tack and we should have asked a lot sooner. I think we do have a little book or our history though, like our family name, idk who wrote it. We do know though that one of our relatives was I think a ship builder and a captain and participated in the American Revolution and the Boston Tea Party and I think he was in some clubs with Paul Revere and Sam Adams and stuff. One of our relatives also founded Ocean Spray and I think we have Nantucket whalers in our history somewhere too. And I know we are mostly English and Irish along with some Dutch, German, and some other stuff. I think we're like a 1/16th or 1/8th Portuguese, my grandma was part Portuguese.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> 3 grandparents immigrated from Spain in the very early 1900's, no royalty there.


Maybe..maybe not.
This is where people make false assumptions and connections..and lack thereof.
Spain had it's own "royalty" which was intrinsically interwoven with both French and English royalty, as well as within the Italian and other _houses_.
Just one of many examples:
Eleanor of Castile was queen consort to Edward Ist (House of Plantagenet..King of England) and her father was King Ferdinand ruler of what is now Spain.
One issue (offspring) of that union  was King of England Edward II.

Keep in mind, all royalty was expected to produce heirs and all royalty was expected to produce heirs from a union with other royalty. If there wasn't one available, they married royalty from another country and not a commoner, tho out of wedlock relations with commoners was.....'common'* both for male and female royalty which is how English kings came to rule over Spain and France, (and vice versa) thru claims of ascension due to intermarriage between royal houses.
*Offspring from dalliances were not legitimate and more often than not, came to a bad end, tho enough survived for the millions of claims today of being descended from this king or that king.

For much of England's history, they were at war and in those days, for the most part, the kings, princes, and lords  were expected to lead their armies at least part of the time. This meant leaving the wifey/queen behind and she more often than not wasn't going to sit around for years and years with out being 'serviced' .   First, came the 100 Years War (actually 116 years) with France, then right on it's heels came the War of the Roses which lasted another 32 years, so there was plenty of messin around time while Kingie was off to the four winds.. 

Click around the link below and you'll see what I mean and can get a good idea of just how many "descendants" there must be in the world today.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarchs_of_Castile_family_tree


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Guess what?

  
The hunters (camp next door) gave him to me an hour before leaving. They didn’t think to mention it sooner. He “ain’t nothing but a hound dog... he ain’t never caught a rabbit.”  Fine with the flock as long as they aren’t hiding (he does like to flush).  He is careful of the broody duck though!
Their gd named his brother Uh Oh. So this is Maaco.  AKC!


----------



## Baymule

WOW! @Duckling and Spider they just GAVE him to you? That is awesome! Maaco sure is a cutie, he looks so huggable!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

He pooped on the floor once. My bad! I was cocky, and thought he would be okay. I know better. He isn’t my first dog to house break.
Now I’m hoping he stays quiet. Beagles are beagles. They sing throughout the day and night. Maaco is quiet until I leave the room. I got him to quit down. Hopefully he stays quiet!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Love beagles but they love to run, for the most part.  Grdad used to have rabbit beagles.   Always lead broke them when I was there.  He used to say the pups learned before being strangled!  He did hunt on his own property with them. Maaco looks to be a nice dog.

Today it was windy out -- steady 20mph & frequent gusts above. So, had an inside day.   Guess it was "homestead" day as I made 4# cheese, chunky applesauce (only 3 pints), sliced and started 4 trays of dehydrated apple rings, spun out a quart of cream and made a half # of butter from last weeks left over cream.  Was cleaning out the frig of some milk!  Still 3 gals to get used up. Then, kitchen clean up.  Wow, the cream separator is tedious to clean. Then also had to wash all those dish towels -- milk stuff & they will sour, ya know.

I'm thinking, "why" are you doing this???   I knew I could and wanted to use the milk vice just tossing it the birds.  They are still getting plenty but, why not feed it to them? -- and I'm only milking ONE goat. She'll get dried off in a couple months -- maybe sooner with the shorter days. So now I have another quart of cream to use and haven't quite finished the last batch, I'll freeze the cheese for some lasagna next month.  I'll measure & freeze some milk for batches of soap.  Guess I need to find  a family to enjoy some milk. Many just turn up their nose when you say it's "goat milk".   It's not so easy to get this girl to stop producing! I kept 2 daughters, one will FF in  Spring.

Did make a run to the feed store  so I would have plenty as I work a heavy schedule all week.  Probably the last of heavier schedules as they generally slow for Nov/Dec.  The demos generally increase...it's a see-saw.  Tomorrow is an up & out early day, well all week is.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

He’s been quiet throughout the night. Unfortunately, I have a mouse chewing something in my room. Somewhere near the trap ironically. So gross!!! But we are country people. Mice come in when it gets cold outside. I thought they were gone though.  
I know now that goat milk changes with the goat. I’ve had some recently that wasn’t bad. I know I’d be okay with it within a day or so. Unfortunately, you are right about people turning up their noses. Too bad! I’d give anything to have some milk in the house right now. I can’t get to the store until Wednesday at least.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

So where’s my coffee?!


----------



## Baymule

My DH made coffee, here's a cup for you @Duckling and Spider


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I’m going to need a nap. Even a full pot isn’t helping.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> I’m going to need a nap. Even a full pot isn’t helping.


Just cuddle that cutie-pie little beagle.


----------



## RollingAcres

A new pot of coffee coming right up. I need extra coffee today. It has been a while since we had a puppy. It's like having a newborn baby (that's been awhile as well, almost 8 years ago!), up every couple hours to take her out for potty.

I'm all caught up with this coffee thread. Congrats @Duckling and Spider on your new dog!
So from what I just read, @Baymule, @greybeard and @Bruce each could be 1/2045th royalty? 

I'm curious about this DNA test but I don't want to send my DNA out there for people to analyze.


----------



## Alaskan

I think it is fun... the DNA test....  because people lie.

We had a family tree book....  and as I have researched...  I have found that 1 set of parents...  were an aunt and uncle, not my parents.   (6 generations back I think).

Anyway...  the DNA test helps pop up any glaring errors in your family tree.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> I think it is fun... the DNA test....  because people lie.
> 
> We had a family tree book....  and as I have researched...  I have found that 1 set of parents...  were an aunt and uncle, not my parents.   (6 generations back I think).
> 
> Anyway...  the DNA test helps pop up any glaring errors in your family tree.



I think so too


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> So from what I just read, @Baymule, @greybeard and @Bruce each could be 1/2045th royalty?


You may kiss my ring


----------



## greybeard

Duckling and Spider said:


> So where’s my coffee?!


At the nearest convenience store or still in the can in your pantry?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> So from what I just read, @Baymule, @greybeard and @Bruce each could be 1/2045th royalty?



I'm still a Doublewide Diva, I shall adjust my tiara......


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I'm still a Doublewide Diva, I shall adjust my tiara......


Did you ever go in a place called Murphy's Restaurant or know a guy named Earl? (He's the Charlie Daniels of the torque wrench)


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

moving very slow... woke up about 3 with nasal drainage so took some nighttime cold medicine now am super foggy...  but have chocolate donut holes... and outdoor chores are done.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hope you feel better PA.


----------



## Latestarter

Take it easy (as you can) PA... you really don't need it blossoming into something worse that will put you down for a while.


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure chocolate donut holes are the go to prescription for a stuffy head


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure chocolate donut holes are the go to prescription for a stuffy head


Nope...  a stuffy head needs Mexican food

Tamales are best.


----------



## Bruce

With plenty of hot peppers to clear your sinuses out?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> With plenty of hot peppers to clear your sinuses out?


The only way to eat Mexican food.


----------



## Bruce

For YOU maybe! I don't do "heat" unless it is actual temperature.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> For YOU maybe! I don't do "heat" unless it is actual temperature.


And Mexicans


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres I like hot and sour soup from the local Chinese restaurant when I get stuffy! Opens you right up. Some places make better soup than others. This place is my fave. Thinking some sounds good now...

@RollingAcres Congrats on Skyler!!! Very cute! Male or female? I’d have guessed Aussie Mix when I saw the pic but all depends on what the rest of the Heeler X is.

@Duckling and Spider I’ve always liked beagles. Friend had one growing up that would get loose and we’d chase him for hours! 

Just a quick update...started a new job too. Between revival at church and new job for last two and next two days, I may not get caught up and keep y’all updated as well as usual. I’ll try to pop in and at least like a few things here and there or wave so y’all know I’m still among the living. Lol


----------



## kdogg331

I didn't think cattle dogs came in merle? Adorable either way though. Genetics in mixes are a weird thing. My brother & his fiancé have a Great Pyrenees/Lab/Boxer/unknown mix and she acts a lot like a Boxer and looks like it in her jaw (wide mouth and smile) even though she's not that much Boxer. She's a reacue, 11 months old now, they got her in February. Rescue said Pyrenees/Border Collie (probably cause of her color, black and white) but they did a DNA test and it came back like 37% Pyrenees, 13% Boxer, 25% unknown (it did say toy breed but doesn't seem believable lol), and the rest Lab. Yet the Boxer is so obvious. Big on using her paws, etc. Also not fluffy at all. Point is, genetics is a funny thing lol their new puppy is Pyrenees/Collie but we kinda think he looks Golden, English Setter, or Spaniel. Though definitely part Pyrenees because of the rear double dew claws. And his fluff. He points sometimes too. They adopted him 3 weeks ago so no DNA test yet.


----------



## kdogg331

Okay turns out I was very slightly off on the percentages, 37.5% Pyr, 12.5% Boxer but still, close enough. Although proves my point even more, slightly less Boxer than originally thought. Although honestly I really don't think that half percent means anything or makes any difference whatsoever lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure chocolate donut holes are the go to prescription for a stuffy head



Yeah, most any chocolate is my "go to" RX for just about anything.

Since we are having a "dog day"....this AM when I went out to do my feed chores, here is a hound mix in the backyard.  Like most of the running deer hounds, she's lean and so very submissive.  She comes over, we talk, I check her collar and call the number.   Soon get a text, says "she'll come home".  Hmmmm…….I replied, ok, just hate to see her become road kill!!   The reply, how far are you from XXX....I'm about a 7 mile drive.....probably 4 as a dog might run.   Reply -- ok, I'll come get, what's addy, etc.   By this time I'm done with chores, inside & changing clothes to go to work.   She had eaten some dog food and had some goat milk.   As I go out the front door...….surprise!   a second dog   This one is an obvious doxie mix...maybe 20 # and check her collar, same phone.   Text that now there are two, is she missing more?    I'm thinking, this one has got to be tired to travel that far with those short legs!!   She looks like a house dog.    About 15 min later, text say "I got them both, thanks."    

That time of year..dogs & hunters.  Many have the collar devices to track, sure helps locate them.   You ride down the road and see some sitting by, looking at every truck, just in case it's their ride.     I've seen several deer along the roads, dead, yep - that time of year!

It's been cool here, maybe 10 below norm average.  Mostly low 40 night but yesterday huge frost!  It was 30 out there.  Wasn't expecting that.  Sun up and warmed to 68, nice day.   I just don't like the shorter daylight hours.
  It's not convenient for me

This evening  I get home 7ish, out to milk with flashlight....walking over to check coops & close (hate to do that late, but)  I see movement out of corner of eye, flash light and there is one of the skunks I've seen evidence of being around.  RATS!!  It quickly runs off & I go about my close up and check on the hen and ONE chick.  She had hidden a nest in a trailer, 4' off the ground and would go back up at night, calling chick -- who could NOT get up there.  I've been going out, picking it up and putting it in.  Tonight, it's not there!  check trailer and hen not there.  I then look and find them in a little grow out coop.  Milked, put Brat back in field and decide I had to close up the little coop -- skunk will kill a chick.  OK, take care of that, then I could go in for the night....long day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Feeling much better this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Been building a chicken coop the past two days, going full speed ahead. Got a lot done. This is for 11 year old granddaughter and 3 Silkies. We’ll get back on it next week. Rain, things to do, until Monday.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for Coffee. How are you feeling today @promiseacres ?

@Baymule a purple chicken coop? I LOVE it!



Baymule said:


> This is for 11 year old granddaughter and 3 Silkies


So your granddaughter will be staying in the coop when she comes to visit? 

I just read that a single winning lottery ticket was sold in South Carolina. So @MatthewsHomestead might be rich? The rest of us are still poor....


----------



## Bruce

Good size cop for 3 birds.



Mini Horses said:


> Soon get a text, says "she'll come home".


Not if she was harassing my chickens she wouldn't. She'd find her way to the pound.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead Congrats on your new job! Skyler is a female.

@kdogg331 The people we got her from said "cattle dog" but when we saw the sire looks like Cattle dog but dam looks like a pit mix.

@Mini Horses I hope that skunk doesn't cause any trouble for ya. Every once in a while I'll smell skunks so there's one around.


----------



## promiseacres

@RollingAcres thanks. Yes am better.


----------



## Mini Horses

Skunks -- Make lots of funnel shaped holes, looking for grubs.   They will eat every egg they find.  They will kill small chickens...and return for more.   Since black and nocturnal (mostly) use a flashlight "in case".   They can climb things but not good climbers in the true sense, so they don't generally go far.  We apparently have SEVERAL around here        Would like there to be fewer to none.  They DIG very well.  Even their pee stinks!

Beyond that, not much of a threat "in general".

I'd rather have tadpoles.


----------



## Baymule

@RollingAcres the 3 year old picked the color. She loves purple. The 11 year old loves chickens and yes, she will hang out with her chickens. 

We picked up Wilbur today! I updated my thread. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-500-pound-boar.38333/


----------



## kdogg331

RollingAcres said:


> @Wehner Homestead Congrats on your new job! Skyler is a female.
> 
> @kdogg331 The people we got her from said "cattle dog" but when we saw the sire looks like Cattle dog but dam looks like a pit mix.
> 
> @Mini Horses I hope that skunk doesn't cause any trouble for ya. Every once in a while I'll smell skunks so there's one around.



It'll be interesting to see what she grows up to be and how big. She looks really small right now and the ears look really unique and sort of different than either pit or cattle dog, at least that I've seen (and I haven't seen many of those two specifically), but she could have more than two breeds, especially if the mom was a mix, and she could just still be young too. Either way she's adorable and the exact breed doesn't really matter much, I just find it interesting and might love dogs a little bit too much lol I almost wonder if she isn't part Catahoula or something though. Do you have those there? Sorry, don't mean to split hairs apart here and/or overanalyze so much, I guess I'm just one of those that like has to know lol or at least really likes guessing. And might be a bit too interested  sorry. Think it could come partly from my love of all things dog (and actually... any animal) and probably also partly (largely) from the OCD aha probably where the gotta know bit comes in. Anyway, sorry, now I'm just rambling here.


----------



## promiseacres

good morning! Coffee is on


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! I have a big puppy in my lap, not much room for a laptop, LOL


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


>




I'm curious. I've seen the same design in one of your other structures (when you put interior walls in your barn)  and wondered about it then and I see it in this one as well. The studs. My framing days are hopefully long past me, but it's always been conventional that each roof joist must land on the top plate directly above each wall stud or jack stud and that the only exception being if a joist lands in the middle of a double headered window frame, which is why a double header is used above a window, and any window that is larger in width than the wall stud spacing is supposed to have a substantial header above it. Your joists on the window side  appears not to land in middle of the header but only owing to the fact that particular joist seems to be omitted. No?
There are no jack studs directly  under the king studs that carry the roof weight down to the saddle.
I've never seen framing where the 2x4 studs were oriented as the jack (lower) studs are. Jack studs are carrying the weight of both the roof and the upper wall, and are notorious for bowing. If they bow in the direction the wall is going it's usually no big deal, but if placed as your's are, when they bow, they are apt to push the wall covering out. I understand on the gable end, where you used a single 2x4 as a sill but above the 4x4s (the 2 runners) under the  long wall is there a reason the jack studs weren't turned 90º just as the wall studs were?


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> She's an Australian cattle dog mix and she has the blue coat


Looks more like a catahoula leopard, especially after seeing the pics in your journal. (often called a Lousiana Leopard dog around here)


----------



## RollingAcres

kdogg331 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what she grows up to be and how big.


That's for sure.



greybeard said:


> Looks more like a catahoula leopard, especially after seeing the pics in your journal. (often called a Lousiana Leopard dog around here)


I looked up catahoula leopard dog and she certainly has a little resemblance. She's definitely a mix breed. The people we got her from said "cattle dog" but who knows if that's accurate.


----------



## RollingAcres

Here's a pic of the other pups 


And pic of the parents, mom is white dog


----------



## greybeard

between sire and dam, looks like a lot of Heinz in the background...


----------



## Latestarter

Perhaps GB, with it being just a small basic chicken coop, house framing procedures aren't really a necessity... If a tornado goes through, it won't matter either way. That roof won't have enough weight to really bow out the 2x4s anyway... Pretty sure it will work just fine doing it that way in the present application.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Perhaps GB, with it being just a small basic chicken coop, house framing procedures aren't really a necessity... If a tornado goes through, it won't matter either way. That roof won't have enough weight to really bow out the 2x4s anyway... Pretty sure it will work just fine doing it that way in the present application.


I didn't say it wouldn't work, just wondering why/if there is a reason for doing it that way. 
Turning studs one plane of direction on a jack wall and the opposite on the upper wall is very unusual, as is supporting joists in some places and not in others.


----------



## kdogg331

RollingAcres said:


> Here's a pic of the other pups View attachment 53735
> 
> And pic of the parents, mom is white dog
> View attachment 53736



Wow really diverse litter with colors and stuff. And the dad certainly does look cattle dog. Mom almost looks cattle dog/pit? Or possible American Bulldog and no cattle dog. But definitely seems to be a mix, those ears aren't right for either breed. Although I can now see where the pup got her ears aha


----------



## RollingAcres

I know my pup is a mix and that's fine with me. If I had paid top dollars for a pure bred pup and found out it's not then I'd be p***ed but I didn't pay top dollars.


----------



## kdogg331

RollingAcres said:


> I know my pup is a mix and that's fine with me. If I had paid top dollars for a pure bred pup and found out it's not then I'd be p***ed but I didn't pay top dollars.



Oh yeah, definitely nothing wrong with mixes at all! Sorry if it seemed like I was implying that at all, def wasn't trying to, was just meaning the parents seem to both be mixes or at least the mom so the pup is probably a mix of a mix and you might never know for sure, which of course is not important and nothing wrong with that. Mixes can be some of the best dogs. We have a mix and my brother and his fiancé have adopted two mixes this year and they're all great. Plus it's fun cause you get to see all the different personality traits and looks of various breeds. Ours is a 6 1/2 year old Black Lab/Great Pyrenees mix. He'll be 7 in March and we did buy him, he came from a little family farm type thing in Western Mass. But he's been having a lot of health problems the last year or so and even from beginning had bad hips plus was raised in a barn, not really socialized at all, so I'm not sure I'd go with BYB again but idk. He's great though. My brother's dogs are rescues. One they got in February at 12 weeks old. Rescue said Pyrenees/Border Collie, likely cause of her color (black and white), but DNA test says Pyr/Lab/Boxer and something else. The other one they adopted 4 weeks ago Saturday at I think 13 weeks but possibly older. And they said Pyrenees/Collie but they're gonna do a DNA test. It's a different rescue but yeah. We kinda think some sort of bird dog. Like English Setter, spaniel, or Golden or something. Sorry, I feel like I already mentioned all this? Sorry if I'm repeating myself. But point being mixes can be great dogs. Gator's half and half and he's great but the rescues, the super mixes of a ton of breeds, are even better I think. But don't tell Gator that


----------



## RollingAcres

kdogg331 said:


> Sorry if it seemed like I was implying that at all, def wasn't trying to


No worries, I wasn't even thinking that.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> I know my pup is a mix and that's fine with me. If I had paid top dollars for a pure bred pup and found out it's not then I'd be p***ed but I didn't pay top dollars.


I have never had a 'purebred' dog and probably never will, but I have had some really wonderful dogs in my lifetime; each and every one.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

greybeard said:


> At the nearest convenience store or still in the can in your pantry?


Ha ha! I live many miles from a convenience store. 

 


RollingAcres said:


> The only way to eat Mexican food.


If you don’t have to blow your nose after a meal, you didn’t make it right!  Add more peppers!! 


Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Been building a chicken coop the past two days, going full speed ahead. Got a lot done. This is for 11 year old granddaughter and 3 Silkies. We’ll get back on it next week. Rain, things to do, until Monday.
> 
> View attachment 53630 View attachment 53631
> View attachment 53629
> View attachment 53632 View attachment 53633


Are those H-D boots?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Maaco got his new collar today. Nice, strong leather one with a nameplate. 
He’s out of the kennel during the day already. He didn’t have an accident until... Duckling decided to not go to the bathroom. Suddenly, she was walking down the hall, peeing.  I honestly think that was the problem since he peed in the hall. 
Ha ha! He was burying a bone in a chair, and now he’s sleeping there. He’s adjusting well to life inside.  
 

It’s time for some more coffee.


----------



## Baymule

I am very, very happy for you that this cute beagle has come into your life. He will fill the empty place in your heart and overflow with love and joy.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> Ha ha! I live many miles from a convenience store.
> View attachment 53757
> 
> If you don’t have to blow your nose after a meal, you didn’t make it right!  Add more peppers!!
> 
> Are those H-D boots?


What are H-D boots?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Here's a pic of the other pups View attachment 53735
> 
> And pic of the parents, mom is white dog
> View attachment 53736


The Father of the pups looks to be a Blue Heeler, they are cattle dogs and very smart.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Baymule said:


> What are H-D boots?


 
I thought I saw the logo on the bottom of the boot.


----------



## Baymule

@greybeard I don't know a durn thing about framing out walls, jack studs or what ever all that carpentry jargon you used. I am no carpenter and don't know how to get from a pile of reject lumber to the finished product that I have a picture of in my head. But I damn sure don't let THAT stop me. It's a chicken coop, by the time I get finished, it will be fairly sturdy and it will house chickens. 

I suck on cutting angles, have no idea how to cut them, so I just do it anyway. Somehow, I make it work. I collected lumber for the day I would be able to build the structures I wanted. Some came from roll off boxes from construction sites. Some was used lumber, some were long, some were short, most all of it was damaged in some way. I riffle through my pile (which is growing smaller all the time) and drag out something that I think might work. The roof rafter pieces came from 2x12s that had been used in concrete forms and they were 5' long. I had a neighbor with a table saw rip them for me and I made them work. The grommets came from dog eared cedar boards that is used on wood fences, they were damaged and on the reject rack. (I guess they are called grommets-those thingys I used to sandwich the lousy angles I cut and screwed them together)

When we had our barn built, we hired it done. When we had our 12'x54' screened front porch added on, we hired it done. I at least know when something is above my pay grade. 

This is a chicken coop. The grand daughters had fun painting the boards. I enjoy taking a pile of scrap and crap and making it into some thing that I can use. The chickens will like it, the grand daughters will like it and that makes me happy.

I wish I was a better carpenter, but I'm not. I respect your vast knowledge and have learned much from your posts. I know you could do a much better job than I. You are welcome to come help, if you'd like. I'd even feed you lunch, I am a better cook than I am a carpenter.


----------



## Baymule

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 53763
> I thought I saw the logo on the bottom of the boot.


They are Sketchers leather tennis shoes.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I see orange, and get all excited.


----------



## Baymule

They must be really good boots! Do you have any?


----------



## kdogg331

RollingAcres said:


> No worries, I wasn't even thinking that.



Oh okay good, thanks. I wasn't sure. Felt kinda bad aha



greybeard said:


> I have never had a 'purebred' dog and probably never will, but I have had some really wonderful dogs in my lifetime; each and every one.



I've thought about getting a purebred for my next dog and I do like the idea of having a well socialized dog from the beginning and knowing specific breed traits but not every dog is like that, even purebreds it's not a guarantee they'll have those traits, and they're so expensive. Plus all the mutts I know have been awesome. So idk. I think for a pet, mutts are probably like the best. Unless someone needs it for a very specific job like a service dog, police dog, herding dog, something like that, and needs the predictability and specific traits, which I don't.



Duckling and Spider said:


> Maaco got his new collar today. Nice, strong leather one with a nameplate.
> He’s out of the kennel during the day already. He didn’t have an accident until... Duckling decided to not go to the bathroom. Suddenly, she was walking down the hall, peeing.  I honestly think that was the problem since he peed in the hall.
> Ha ha! He was burying a bone in a chair, and now he’s sleeping there. He’s adjusting well to life inside.
> View attachment 53759
> 
> It’s time for some more coffee.



Awww so cute



Baymule said:


> The Father of the pups looks to be a Blue Heeler, they are cattle dogs and very smart.



They're supposed to be great dogs



Baymule said:


> @greybeard I don't know a durn thing about framing out walls, jack studs or what ever all that carpentry jargon you used. I am no carpenter and don't know how to get from a pile of reject lumber to the finished product that I have a picture of in my head. But I damn sure don't let THAT stop me. It's a chicken coop, by the time I get finished, it will be fairly sturdy and it will house chickens.
> 
> I suck on cutting angles, have no idea how to cut them, so I just do it anyway. Somehow, I make it work. I collected lumber for the day I would be able to build the structures I wanted. Some came from roll off boxes from construction sites. Some was used lumber, some were long, some were short, most all of it was damaged in some way. I riffle through my pile (which is growing smaller all the time) and drag out something that I think might work. The roof rafter pieces came from 2x12s that had been used in concrete forms and they were 5' long. I had a neighbor with a table saw rip them for me and I made them work. The grommets came from dog eared cedar boards that is used on wood fences, they were damaged and on the reject rack. (I guess they are called grommets-those thingys I used to sandwich the lousy angles I cut and screwed them together)
> 
> When we had our barn built, we hired it done. When we had our 12'x54' screened front porch added on, we hired it done. I at least know when something is above my pay grade.
> 
> This is a chicken coop. The grand daughters had fun painting the boards. I enjoy taking a pile of scrap and crap and making it into some thing that I can use. The chickens will like it, the grand daughters will like it and that makes me happy.
> 
> I wish I was a better carpenter, but I'm not. I respect your vast knowledge and have learned much from your posts. I know you could do a much better job than I. You are welcome to come help, if you'd like. I'd even feed you lunch, I am a better cook than I am a carpenter.



Our coop probably has a lot of errors too, especially framing the roof, but it works fine and doesn't leak lol and wow that's a big porch


----------



## greybeard

Structural carpentry (making it work safely, strongly, and for a long period of time) is a lot different than Aesthetic carpentry (making it look pretty)
Asthetic carpentry is all about fancy angles and dadoes and joinery--like one would see in furniture,doll houses and models.
Structural carpentry is much more about measuring and basic dimensions.


Baymule said:


> (I guess they are called grommets-those thingys I used to sandwich the lousy angles I cut and screwed them together)


The wooden joist-to-stud ties you used are called gussets. They help keep the roof from lifting off the walls.

As you didn't use a top plate, you need 3 collar ties installed before anyone else gets up on that roof. 1 on each end and one in the center. There is, as of the time you posted the pictures, nothing to prevent the weight of the roof+ weight of the man from pushing the walls outward off the plate above the jack studs. Even better, would be a center joist tie.










Your area and mine, can see significant ice storms, on average once every 5-10 years. 1/2" of ice on a roof=2 1/2lbs added weight per sq foot. Length of roof X run from roof edge to peak in ft X2=sq footage of roof. If each side of the roof measures 5' X 8' that is 80 sq ft X 2.5lbs=200 additional lbs of roof load.


----------



## Baymule

A collar tie is that cross bar at the top? That makes sense and I shall install them. You posted this at 1:17 AM? Goodness, don't you ever sleep or did my sure-to-fail roof structure worry you so much that you awoke to make me that informational drawing?  On the other coop similar to this one that I built, I put a collar tie on each end, but not in the middle.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. @Baymule I am like you. But have a carpenter in DH... he's like GB....don't do anything unless it's 100% correct!  I tell myself it's not a terrible way to be but can be wearing on a person.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. @Baymule I am like you. But have a carpenter in DH... he's like GB....don't do anything unless it's 100% correct!  I tell myself it's not a terrible way to be but can be wearing on a person.


What I know comes from "helping" my Daddy and Grandpa when I was a kid. And a few things I absorbed along the way. My DH is not a carpenter and can be dangerous with tools. LOL He once walked in the house with the door knob in his hand.....don't ask me how he managed to twist it off. For three days we slept, went to work with a closed, but no door knob front door. I finally got off early enough that I got a new one and installed it. Together we muddle along and manage to get things done. Maybe not up to very high standards, but it works. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

I've cobbled together some nifty things....none of which I have to live within.     Mostly, if I need a  larger build that will last, I get my DS to do.  He's a framer & roofer, so it lasts!   But -- if he doesn't get to it as soon as I want, it has become apparent that if I START...he will come & do 

Seems to work well.... 

I've gotten him to frame it and then I can side it.  That is a workable for us both -- his time & mine.  I asked him to do a little shed and nothing yet, guess I need to start it and ask for a suggestion, which will lead to his help and doing.  It is sometimes the only way to get him started on MY stuff.

Ahhh...cold outside (38 this AM) and coffee sure works!  It will be time to leave for work soon...….loaded goats with hay in their barn because it's going to rain noonish  until tomorrow morn.  CRAP.  Nor' Easter and I am not thrilled but it is coming without an invitation!  Know they will starve before walking in the rain -- hay is there   They can eat and chew cud in a dry barn.


----------



## Bruce

I'll sit with @greybeard on this one. You DO need something from keeping the rafters from spreading like Bambi's legs on ice 

There is no top plate, not sure what that is going to do. Never have seen a roof structure that didn't have a top plate over the wall studs. Fortunately you don't get snow loads  But for future builds, yes put a header over "missing studs" like window and door openings. And yes, anything supporting should go fully to the ground even if interrupted by a horizontal piece. Otherwise the roof weight will flex the horizontal piece where it is not supported. If you need an opening under the horizontal, put in a header that is supported by studs nailed to the next stud on either side.

All that said, I suspect your chicken coop will stand for some time .... if you put in those collar ties.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> A collar tie is that cross bar at the top? That makes sense and I shall install them. You posted this at 1:17 AM?


Yes the bar at the top. Any house or structure without joists above the studs will at least have collar ties if not ties and a joist tie to keep the walls from spreading and moving in the wind.
Bad picture because I had to shrink down a panoramic view (the ties aren't really curved) . These are the collar ties in my house with the cathedral ceilings.
They are covered over by asthetic pine  but each is three nailed together 2x10s that are tied back thru the pine into rafters.  The center 2x10 is shorter, to allow the 2 outside 2x10s to go around the sides of the rafters.



They used a 2x8 for the center member of the ties where ceiling fans hang to use as a channel for wiring..a cableway to power and comm from one side of the house to the other and of course to power the suspended fans/lighting.
(yes I still have some interior Christmas lighting (and a Christmas tree) up. Too late to take them down now.)


 



Yours won't need to be that strong at all. A single 2x4 nailed or screwed to the sides of 2 opposing rafters will suffice to connect (tie) them together. All gable roofed structures will have them unless they have steel and welded rafters and studs...and even lots of those do.
IF, I didn't have partition walls in the back of the house, I would have needed a post in the center of the house at midline to support the roof and it would have had to go all the way down to ground support.

My wife is a nite person and I frequently stay up late with her or spend a lot of time doing research and reading different topics. "What is that...how did it get there? How? What does it do..how does it work ...WHY does it work?"
I simply have to know. driven to know.


----------



## promiseacres

good morning all! coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. Just drinking some now. Rainy day. Earlier this morning we had sleet!


----------



## Alaskan

-yawn-


----------



## Baymule

Mornin’ Y’all. All I got to offer is hotel coffee, but it’s good. Y’all can have breakfast at the hotel breakfast bar, lots of goodies. Sausage, eggs, cereal, fruit, English muffins, bagels, waffles, orange juice, apple juice, and more. Packing up the suitcase for the trip home. See y’all later.

192 alerts!


----------



## Skiesblue

Ah biscuits. Forbidden by my diet. Had two.


----------



## Latestarter

Nice!  Safe trip Bay!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, where'd ya go??   You left the farm -- overnight?

This morning I'm slacking sorta.  Off work after 7 days and 7 more looking at me.  I deserve a day!   Looking at frig full of MILK, saying make cheese -- other than ricotta, farmers, etc.  Keep forgetting to go online & order starters, rennet, etc.   So, I searched local and FOUND LOCAL SUPPLIER!!!  Says product in stock.     It's a wine & cake decorating shop, with other hobby "stuff".  In my way old haunts just 45 miles out (lived 4 miles from their location for many years).   I am thrilled.   Of course they are closed today  Open Tues - Sat and website shows they have all the crap I could want.   I will freeze milk and go there in a week or so, when I'm off again.   Exciting!  Who knew??  

Plus, since they offer all this "stuff" they must have buyers!  With that in mind, may be a source for obtaining goat milk clients next Spring when all those kids appear.   This store is NOT in an area that would allow any goats.   So people are traveling in or they are sending out.   Hoping for some decent networking from it all.   Maybe they have a bulletin board for clients. 

Beyond that -- I just did re work a pen for my latest family, a hen & 2 chicks she hatched 2 days ago.  They now have a lovely 6X9 stall in the barn with cozy nesting box, own water source and scratching area.  Mom is teaching them good things.   They can go out in a couple weeks.  I'm working on a new closeable area for her & the other hen with ONE chick.    Yeah, squirly deals.   The single chick IS a pullet . OH, I did catch 3 more roos last night -- had to wait for roost time.  Soon, they will be invited to roast time.     Have 9 waiting now and plan to add 3 more, maybe 5.    The hens are happy to get a rest.   I will set a day to skin & can....6th or 7th looking good, if not all day rains.   I'm off work then.  Will get onto ice, at least.  Then process next day.  I & the old cat will be happy to see them "re-packaged" and will do broth, etc.  Lot less chickens to feed is also a plus!   These were from my Spring hatches.

Will keep Handsome, my BYM, the full RIR and the full lavender Araucana….couple Marans will stay, too.  Yeah, I am LOADED with chickens  (Plus the 14 waiting!) Time to harvest. 

Need to get back out there &do some things.  Lunch is over!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Exciting! Who knew??


Great find!!


----------



## Baymule

We went to a wedding, DH walked the bride down the aisle. It was held outdoors st a winery outside of Fort Worth. We left Friday and came back today. We boarded Carson the puppy and a neighbor came over twice a day to look after things for us.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> We went to a wedding,



Nice!   It's good to get a day or two away now and them.  It's not only nice but, needed.


----------



## Bruce

Who were the bride and groom? I ASSUME you and DH were on the "bride's side" given he walked her down the aisle.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Great find!!



Great that it is local.  I work a store each week that is 1/2 way there...so not a stretch to run on in.   There's cost of gas but the S/H for ordering just  $5-20 in product is high, I end up not doing and often forgetting until I am READY to make cheese, yogurt, etc.  They have those starters, too.

First visit will be fun.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Who were the bride and groom? I ASSUME you and DH were on the "bride's side" given he walked her down the aisle.


The bride's mother and I have been friends going way back, I have known the bride since she was a little girl. Her father finally drank himself to death some years back and my husband has given her the father figure that she never had and craved so much. Not the first marriage for either the bride or the groom, but it will be the best for both of them. We stood in the "family" picture because we are family of the heart.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Great that it is local.  I work a store each week that is 1/2 way there...so not a stretch to run on in.   There's cost of gas but the S/H for ordering just  $5-20 in product is high, I end up not doing and often forgetting until I am READY to make cheese, yogurt, etc.  They have those starters, too.
> 
> First visit will be fun.


You are going to be like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> First visit will be fun.


My guess is the first visit is going to be expensive, too many goodies.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Mini Horses I wanna tag along!! Sounds super exciting to me!!


----------



## promiseacres

Morning! Coffee is on. 
Started my morning dropping the gallon of kool-aid right in front of the fridge...  got part of it cleaned up but now the mess under the fridge and mopping....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hate messes! 

This was my mess to deal with Friday while pasteurizing milk and making supper...



 
That’s a Pyrex bowl and a bunch of eggs mixed with broken glass knocked off by Oscar. There was glass in the laundry room (behind me taking the pic) and in the dining room to the far right. Of course it was under the fridge and stove too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee! I got a new coffee maker on Friday and I’m back in the club!


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s a Pyrex bowl and a bunch of eggs mixed with broken glass knocked off by Oscar.


Aren't cats helpful? I see he is pretending not to notice the mess he made.


----------



## Baymule

No mess this morning, but I think we have a travel hangover. DH is sneezing, sounds croaky and feels bad. I am tired. Gotta go get the puppy this morning. It is a sunshine day, can't waste it, will work on chicken coop today and tomorrow. Wednesday is 80% rain and storms. Coffee is good, thanks!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Woke up so late this morning, not sure what happened to my alarm. I remember setting it, perhaps the volume was turned down. Woke up at 7.37am and had to hurry up and wake the boy up so he doesn't miss his school bus at 8.

@Baymule the wedding pic is beautiful!

@Wehner Homestead you can drink coffee again? And what a mess Ocsar(I'm sure he still denies it) made!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@RollingAcres yep! I’m healed! It was evidenced immediately. Went to Taco Bell after church and had pizza for supper! I’ve eaten spicy food like crazy since, had a couple cokes, and I’m now a coffee drinker again.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wow you really went "all out" lol! Glad to hear that you are healed and no longer in pain.


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> @RollingAcres yep! I’m healed! It was evidenced immediately. Went to Taco Bell after church and had pizza for supper! I’ve eaten spicy food like crazy since, had a couple cokes, and I’m now a coffee drinker again.


I suggest you try to avoid the cokes no matter what. 
Yeah, I know, it's difficult..


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> No mess this morning, but I think we have a travel hangover. DH is sneezing, sounds croaky and feels bad.


Time to get the Elderberry Syrup out.  DH and I have had a cold for about a week, and have doubled down on our Elderberry Syrup + Vitamin C. I recently learned that Echinacea and Goldenseal - both promoted as helpful for cold and flu (which needs “hot” remedies) , are actually “cold” remedies, and therefore aren’t helpful for colds and flu. 

Also time to make a big pot of bone broth/chicken soup, for you both to eat at each meal.  That will work wonders for strengthening the immune system.

I recently bought a box of “Traditional Medicinal, Throat Coat Tea” at Walmart, so when the throat got scratchy, we made up a big batch, in a thermal caraf, which actually kept it hot for about 12 hours!  It really works for an irritated throat.  It has a naturally sweet flavor, which puzzled me.  So, I went to www.traditionalmedicinal.com and learned that the licorice root, in the tea, has a naturally sweet flavor.  No honey needed for this tea.


----------



## RollingAcres

Devonviolet said:


> Also time to make a big pot of bone broth/chicken soup, for you both to eat at each meal. That will work wonders for strengthening the immune system.



I've got a cold too DV.. *cough cough*


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m sorry to hear that!  Do you have any Elderberry Syrup or bone broth?  The Throat Coat Tea help with a non-productive cough, but doesn’t stop a cough like an RX cough med might. It just sooths an irritated throat, and minimizes non-productive coughing.

If you don’t know how to make Elderberry Syrup, I can post my recipe.  It’s easy to make. You can buy the elderberries on Amazon.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Devonviolet I was only joking. I don't have a cold.


----------



## Bruce

I think @RollingAcres wants to buy some of your Elderberry Syrup


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@greybeard the cokes weren’t near as good as I remembered...it was that or mcd coffee. I’ve got my own coffee maker again so it’s back to the GOOD stuff! Lol


----------



## Baymule

@Wehner Homestead that is Blessed news! I am so happy for you that you are healed.  I agree with GB, stay off the cokes. They aren't good for you even when you are healthy.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> @Wehner Homestead that is Blessed news! I am so happy for you that you are healed.  I agree with GB, stay off the cokes. They aren't good for you even when you are healthy.



I used to think I was a coke drinker. Decided since DD2 that I prefer coffee and now I could care less to have another coke ever again.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, cooking bacon and eggs too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yum! On the way to the hospital with Dad for his hernia repair. He’s NPO so just coffee for me for now.


----------



## promiseacres

Yum! Thanks @Baymule ! 

Today is the big day for my Velveteen lops! They are being presented at ARBA National convention! Sincerely pray they pass (they will have to pass 2 more times to become an approved breed!) They are our absolute favorites!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I think @RollingAcres wants to buy some of your Elderberry Syrup



I would and her other stuff as well.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready, cooking bacon and eggs too!


Yummy! Thanks for coffee and breakfast!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck @promiseacres !

@Wehner Homestead speedy recovery to your dad after his hernia repair.


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> I could care less to have another coke ever again.


Are you using the word "coke" in the regional "anything considered a 'soft drink', 'soda', 'pop', 'soda pop' " way or the Coca Cola Coke™ way?



promiseacres said:


> (they will have to pass 2 more times to become an approved breed!)


Ooh that would put you in the record books as a developer of a new breed. Cool.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce coke as in Coca Cola. I’m from IN. Our general term is pop!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Speaking of workforce... @MatthewsHomestead hope all is well. How's the new job?





Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Been building a chicken coop the past two days, going full speed ahead. Got a lot done. This is for 11 year old granddaughter and 3 Silkies. We’ll get back on it next week. Rain, things to do, until Monday.
> 
> View attachment 53630 View attachment 53631
> View attachment 53629
> View attachment 53632 View attachment 53633





RollingAcres said:


> Thanks for Coffee. How are you feeling today @promiseacres ?
> 
> @Baymule a purple chicken coop? I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> So your granddaughter will be staying in the coop when she comes to visit?
> 
> I just read that a single winning lottery ticket was sold in South Carolina. So @MatthewsHomestead might be rich? The rest of us are still poor....



Ok Bay, you can come build ours! We are totally tearing all the coops down and just going to a builder and having a really nice, large, easy and functional coop built. 

Nope, I'm still poor. Animal rich but dirt poor. Haha.

The job is going really great!!! Haven't had time for anything since having to adjust to working over night. But they had me training a new hire last night.... And it feels like I'm becoming my team leads go to person.... I reckon thats all good. Lol. And overtime is great. Day 6 is normal time and a half but day 7 is double time. So I'm getting paid $23/hr for the 7th day when we pull an all weeker. 

How has everyone been?


----------



## Latestarter

The money is good, but it certainy wears on a body to work that much... Glad things are well.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes it does! Getting used to steel toes and standing on concrete floors is tough. I've felt like I've been crawling out of my truck every morning.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This means we can remodel the kitchen and bathroom though so I WILL be getting a tub! Haha.


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Yes it does! Getting used to steel toes and standing on concrete floors is tough. I've felt like I've been crawling out of my truck every morning.


Please take care of yourself


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Bruce coke as in Coca Cola. I’m from IN. Our general term is pop!


I've never really cared for colas. There are, however, a large quantity of Dr. Pepper cans in the box when I go to turn them in


----------



## Bruce

The problem with working 7 days a week is that in reality it is, minimally, 12 days straight. 
All paid work and no time for work at home makes @MatthewsHomestead one pooped puppy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I've never really cared for colas. There are, however, a large quantity of Dr. Pepper cans in the box when I go to turn them in


Dr. Pepper 
I'm not much of a soda drinker. Every once in a while I'll have a root beer or orange soda or cream soda.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> The problem with working 7 days a week is that in reality it is, minimally, 12 days straight.
> All paid work and no time for work at home makes @MatthewsHomestead one pooped puppy!


yes!!!! But..... Our line on our shift has the highest volume with the best quality in the whole plant. So they are staffing our line up... 1st and 2nd shift keep screwing up the high end parts so we are getting that part and they will get ours. Our line lead and 3rd shift maintenance guys are the only ones that know the robots like the back of their hands so that's another reason we are getting the high end parts. We may actually get some time off eventually.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

RollingAcres said:


> Dr. Pepper
> I'm not much of a soda drinker. Every once in a while I'll have a root beer or orange soda or cream soda.


I don't really drink soda much anymore either


----------



## RollingAcres

Just water all day long.


----------



## promiseacres

me neither on the "pop" couldn't handle the carbonation when pregnant and now well I just prefer coffee in the morning otherwise water. 
the Velveteens showed this morning I found out our new jr broken buck got 1st and our "sold" sr broken doe was 1st! hoping to hear on our other doe soon. BUT THEY are being presented!!!   Need to get lunch and work on finishing school.... not very focused right now...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Or all night long in my case. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Not a Dr Pepper fan. DH is.  when I accidentally grab his drink instead of mine!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

The new job will pay for my tuition as long as it is somehow job related! Our oldest wants to get into robotics so I told him when he is old enough he is going to work with me so they can pay for his schooling!


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like some serious operator AND maintenance personnel training is in order if 2 out of 3 shifts can't do the job right. 

Congrats @promiseacres !!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Wehner Homestead said:


> Not a Dr Pepper fan. DH is.  when I accidentally grab his drink instead of mine!


that's the face mine makes when he drinks from my root beer.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

promiseacres said:


> me neither on the "pop" couldn't handle the carbonation when pregnant and now well I just prefer coffee in the morning otherwise water.
> the Velveteens showed this morning I found out our new jr broken buck got 1st and our "sold" sr broken doe was 1st! hoping to hear on our other doe soon. BUT THEY are being presented!!!   Need to get lunch and work on finishing school.... not very focused right now...


sweet! Post pics if and when you can!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Sounds like some serious operator AND maintenance personnel training is in order if 2 out of 3 shifts can't do the job right.
> 
> Congrats @promiseacres !!


Yes. Sorely. Found out last night they let 3 guys go that were from the temp agency.... I know of at least one other that has NO business operating robots. (Used to work with her at a different job before we decided I would stay home....)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I mean how hard is it to put a left flap over right?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well. I'm off to bed some more. Lol. Gotta get that beauty rest!


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I mean how hard is it to put a left flap over right?


I guess for some people they need instructions on each flap. Put down 1st, Put down 2nd


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I guess for some people they need instructions on each flap. Put down 1st, Put down 2nd


Those are probably the same people who needs to be reminded that when you order hot coffee, the content IS HOT.


----------



## promiseacres

THEY PASSED!!!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## promiseacres

and my new doe got 2nd out of 20!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s wonderful news @promiseacres !!!


----------



## RollingAcres

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well. I'm off to bed some more. Lol. Gotta get that beauty rest!


Thanks for checking in. It was good to hear from you.


----------



## Latestarter

Congratulations @promiseacres You should be proud of what you've accomplished! So two more shows and they'll be accepted as a new breed? wow... impressive!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Are you using the word "coke" in the regional "anything considered a 'soft drink', 'soda', 'pop', 'soda pop' " way or the Coca Cola Coke™ way?



"_Wanna Coke_"
"_Sure_"
_What kind? I've got  Coke, Dr Pepper, 7up, and root beer_


(nowadays, it's getting that way (actually  worse) when asking for a cup of coffee....)


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> @greybeard the cokes weren’t near as good as I remembered...it was that or mcd coffee. I’ve got my own coffee maker again so it’s back to the GOOD stuff! Lol


[caution...double entendre  ahead]
Everything in moderation....including (I guess) ..........moderation.

I've never tried any, but if it is acid in coffee that is a problem, they do have regular caffeinated coffees that have been de-acidified. Some natural coffees supposedly have less acid than others as well.
https://www.homegrounds.co/low-acid-coffee/
I actually drink way too much coffee and if not for the coffee, I would take in very little liquid each day. (I've never liked the taste of water or even the idea of drinking plain or clear water....I know what fish do in it. And no, I don't want a slice of lemon on the edge of a glass of water)
My well water is very good and everyone that visits comments on it's good taste, but I just don't drink much of it, or any other water.


----------



## kdogg331

Saw the best Great Pyrenees tonight. He was HUGE, VERY fluffy, and SO friendly.


----------



## greybeard

Wife and I want to move back west, out to where the radio signals fade to static, past where the telephone poles and speed limit signs end, and we've found that place ..Mentone, the county seat of loving County Texas.
but there seems to be one problem.


No homes or home sites for sale. 
Did find one piece of property, 1600ac but they want nearly $3 million for it and there's not even a county road to it. 

& did find another, for 5 acres, but I don't like the sound of the condition of sale.  Payment in full +$99 processing fee and he'll mail you a warranty deed. Looks like it might be in a subdivision too, tho the picture is kinda fuzzy. Lot 24
Wonder if there are 20 contiguous lots available?




 


 

I haven't broke this plan to wife yet, but she hates the humidity here, and the bugs, and the rain, and she likes rocks, and the mountains and wide open spaces, and the average rainfall is only 10 inches/year.

View to the north:


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like a total of over 70 lots... Don't know if you could get 20 in a block but I suppose you could ask. Since the Mrs. likes rocks and mnts and wide open spaces, she'd only get 1 and a half if that picture is where you'll be... Donb't see any mnts, and the rocks look more like pebbles... (the 1/2)... Sure looks to be plenty dry though.


----------



## greybeard

That's the beauty of it. Everything to the right of the Pecos is flat and to some people... 'featureless'.
Everything to the left of the Pecos is rising and rugged.
It's why I tell everyone, 'You aren't really in WEST Texas until you cross the Pecos."


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Grey and raining...GB good luck with your plans.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> I guess for some people they need instructions on each flap. Put down 1st, Put down 2nd





RollingAcres said:


> Those are probably the same people who needs to be reminded that when you order hot coffee, the content IS HOT.



Yes and yes. Haha. So last night/this morning my line lead was training me for all the general work he does like inspections, weights and such..... This is only my third week in. I hope that is a good sign for my future with the company....

@promiseacres  Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I probably shouldn't have any coffee though..... I go to bed in a bit. Lol


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Grey and raining...GB good luck with your plans.


Not exactly 'plans' and the odds of us actually moving there are realistically slim and none.
There's likely no elec power lines run to that parcel, drilling a water well with good water may be cost prohibitive as well. My wife is not much on the idea of ....





 At one time (I think  1999-2001) we were very close to buying several sections of land (about 5000 acres) in another West Texas county already fenced, with an older mobile home and electricity and I looked it over for a day & 1/2 and liked it but found out water was extremely deep and the usual deal was having to drill several exploratory wells before any water was found. It did have 1/2 dozen windmills on it, but the quality of water from those was ok only for livestock water, so I passed it up.

We will look for something a bit more civilized, tho if I were single, many more options would be open, but I can't imagine life without my wife.


----------



## Baymule

The right place will come along for you GB. 

@MatthewsHomestead are you working 3rd shift? That is not so bad, I always hated 2nd shift. Rack up the overtime while you can, it will stop at some point and you can get back to some semblance of normal. In the meantime, bankroll it!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Not exactly 'plans' and the odds of us actually moving there are realistically slim and none.
> There's likely no elec power lines run to that parcel, drilling a water well with good water may be cost prohibitive as well. My wife is not much on the idea of ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one time (I think  1999-2001) we were very close to buying several sections of land (about 5000 acres) in another West Texas county already fenced, with an older mobile home and electricity and I looked it over for a day & 1/2 and liked it but found out water was extremely deep and the usual deal was having to drill several exploratory wells before any water was found. It did have 1/2 dozen windmills on it, but the quality of water from those was ok only for livestock water, so I passed it up.
> 
> We will look for something a bit more civilized, tho if I were single, many more options would be open, but I can't imagine life without my wife.


I sometimes wish we could go off grid. But I like hot running water too much.... And I don't know enough about creating our own energy. Maybe when the kiddos are grown and out....



Baymule said:


> The right place will come along for you GB.
> 
> @MatthewsHomestead are you working 3rd shift? That is not so bad, I always hated 2nd shift. Rack up the overtime while you can, it will stop at some point and you can get back to some semblance of normal. In the meantime, bankroll it!


Yes 3rd. On my 3rd week in and already being trained to do some of the line leader work. Definitely banking as much as I can. We want to look into a foreclosures farm or stables with more land.....


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> That's the beauty of it. Everything to the right of the Pecos is flat and to some people... 'featureless'.
> Everything to the left of the Pecos is rising and rugged.
> It's why I tell everyone, 'You aren't really in WEST Texas until you cross the Pecos."
> View attachment 53994


My kind of heaven


----------



## Skiesblue

Halloween rooster.


----------



## Skiesblue

A little late. Looks like he needs a Snickers bar.


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> We want to look into a foreclosures farm or stables with more land.....


That 5k acre tract I looked at was a foreclosure from Tx Veterans Land Board. Those kind of places are out there from a variety of sources....you just have to be ready to jump and have your waddling poultry all lined up when one comes available.


----------



## Ridgetop

I am surprised you are thinking about moving, Greybeard!  And leaving _east_ Texas?!  Dry is ok, but you need water for everything.  You must be planning to retire from stock raising.  That photo looks similar to most of southern California, except we have lots of mountains, and where we don't have mountains, we have valleys surrounded by shorter mountains.  You have seen pix of my gully right?  That is not even a small hillside here.  That is why we want to move somewhere that has lots of water.


----------



## Alaskan

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 54077 A little late. Looks like he needs a Snickers bar.


Very cool


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> I am surprised you are thinking about moving, Greybeard!  And leaving _east_ Texas?!  Dry is ok, but you need water for everything.  You must be planning to retire from stock raising.  That photo looks similar to most of southern California, except we have lots of mountains, and where we don't have mountains, we have valleys surrounded by shorter mountains.  You have seen pix of my gully right?  That is not even a small hillside here.  That is why we want to move somewhere that has lots of water.


Of love the wide open nothing of it all.

But truth do tell...  I would prefer a little further east...  Castell or Mason area.


----------



## greybeard

Won't be retiring from stock raising but will downsize significantly unless I can find 500 ac I can afford. Takes a lot of acreage out there to support a pair, but there were cattle running on that land before the turn of the 20th century.  
I lived 'not quite that far West' for 10 years and we really liked it. About 75 miles North East of there. 
I've had not much water and I've had too much water. I'll take 'not much' every day of the week.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 54076 Halloween rooster.



Is that yours? Ayam Cemani?


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee PA. It's dark and rainy today but temp is milder, 54 degrees.


----------



## Baymule

Cold and clear this morning, thanks for the coffee. Carson the puppy wants to play “sock.”


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Carson the puppy wants to play “sock.”



You should ask BJ to look for the sock


----------



## Bruce

Cold I understand, what is "clear"??

Carson is pretty cute, I think you have no choice but to give up the sock.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Cold I understand, what is "clear"??



As in clear blue sky, no clouds...


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Cold and clear this morning, thanks for the coffee.


Cooler, but  dark and foreboding here.
Wow, did it ever rain and storm last night. Finally stopped right at midnight but it came in buckets till then.


----------



## Baymule

Nope I was wrong, it lightened up and it is cloudy. Maybe just wishful thinking. 

Carson can find his own sock, ball, bone and Kong. He is learning fast!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We had a short-lived, but strong storm late last night.  High winds, extremely heavy rains and a power outage for a short while.  Unhappy critters...


----------



## Latestarter

The radar shows nothing anywhere within 100 miles of me yet it's cold, gray/cloudy, misting, and windy.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> As in clear blue sky, no clouds...


So not this?


----------



## promiseacres

Waiting around for the appraiser to get here.... he called yesterday afternoon.... said tomorrow or another 6 or 7 days...,  so far am not impressed. We are down to 22days to close...changed my entire day to make it work... now hoping he follows thru on his time frame. I have bunnies to pick up.


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope he shows up soon!


----------



## Ridgetop

Coffee . . . coffee . . . coffee . . . can't get started without a full pot!  Sleep at night after coffee?  No problem.  Caffeine is all that keeps me going most days! 

As to water, less is fine with respect to flooding, but no water is bad.  We are restricted to 55 gallons per person per household per Gov. Jerry brown and his merry band.  Can't irrigate, can't water, will probably have to start going to the Laundromat when his bill starts reducing our per person allottment!   (Down to 10 gallons per person over the next few years.)  My son in central coast California and has an excellent well, but the county has legislated to put regulators on all private wells and tax the owners for any water over the amount they decide to allow you! 

Give me water, lots of water - and a piece of high ground!


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> My son in central coast California and has an excellent well, but the county has legislated to put regulators on all private wells and tax the owners for any water over the amount they decide to allow you!




Good gravy!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Ridgetop said:


> As to water, less is fine with respect to flooding, but no water is bad. We are restricted to 55 gallons per person per household per Gov. Jerry brown and his merry band. Can't irrigate, can't water, will probably have to start going to the Laundromat when his bill starts reducing our per person allottment! (Down to 10 gallons per person over the next few years.) My son in central coast California and has an excellent well, but the county has legislated to put regulators on all private wells and tax the owners for any water over the amount they decide to allow you!



Oh my! I can't imagine having to live with that restriction.


----------



## Baymule

That’s not even enough water to make coffee for the BYH bunch!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> That’s not even enough water to make coffee for the BYH bunch!


55x16=880 pretend cups of pretend coffee. (that is a measured cup (8 oz) tho..not a pretend cup).


----------



## RollingAcres

So roughly how much coffee do y'all drink a day? I normally drink 16-20oz a day. Some days might be more.


----------



## Bruce

@Latestarter doesn't drink coffee so ZERO! If I break mine down to "per day", I guess I would be about 1.7 oz


----------



## greybeard

Well over a quart per day for sure

At least a dozen to 16 good sized cups on a normal day.
1. Make up the 8 cup Mr. Coffee and turn it on.
2. Make a Kcup & drink it while the Mr Coffee is doing it's thing.
3. Drink from the Mr. Coffee pot most of the day.
4. Use Kcup refillables in the evenings, at night and until I go to bed.
I likes coffee...if it's real coffee.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> 55x16=880 pretend cups of pretend coffee. (that is a measured cup (8 oz) tho..not a pretend cup).


Leave it to you to do the math.  We'd drink that up in no time!


----------



## greybeard

At least a dozen to 16 good sized cups on a normal day. 
1. Make up the 8 cup Mr. Coffee and turn it on.
2. Make a Kcup & drink it while the Mr Coffee is doing it's thing.
3. Drink from the Mr. Coffee pot most of the day.
4. Use Kcup refillables in the evenings, at night and until I go to bed.
I likes coffee...if it's real coffee.


----------



## promiseacres

Got it all done today!  camping tomorrow!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Leave it to you to do the math.  We'd drink that up in no time!


All 8 of us drink 110 cups each per day? I don't think so. 
(8 is the average number of individual members visiting Coffee Shop each day this week--today not included)


----------



## Alaskan

Dunno.....

Half a pot?


----------



## Ridgetop

Several pots between DH and myself.  When he was still working (before retirement and working at home) I would make a pot at 5 am while fixing his breakfast, then another pot around 10 am just for me, another pot at 2pm to get through dinnertime, and a final pot just before he got home so I could have a cup ready for him.  Same schedule in summer through 10 am pot, then switched to ice tea (sun tea not instant) for the rest of the day and evening.

We have cut back to 3 pots a day shared between the 2 of us.  Real coffee though, not decaf.  And yes, I'm worried about being able to maintain our coffee drinking schedule if we have to cut our water usage.  Coffee or bathing?  Coffee or laundry?  Choices . . . .


----------



## promiseacres

@Ridgetop I cannot imagine! 
Coffee is on!


----------



## RollingAcres

If I drink that much coffee I'd be like this


----------



## Latestarter

Ridgetop said:


> I'm worried about being able to maintain our coffee drinking schedule if we have to cut our water usage. Coffee or bathing? Coffee or laundry? Choices . . . .


  The choice is easy! ALL of them! Just as soon as you move out of that socialist/fascist empire known as CA. I really can't comprehend how people have allowed the govt to take such control... and it just elevates every year...  We have nice warm and moist places here in East TX, or you can move incrementally westward for increasing dryness until you get to Greybeard TX...


----------



## Bruce

If they moved to "Greybeard, TX" seems like the only difference from where they are now is who is keeping them from using as much water as is reasonable is the controller - CA govt or Mother Nature.


----------



## Baymule

I love East Texas.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> I really can't comprehend how people have allowed the govt to take such control... ...


I can.
People  have become lazy, and have come to expect the other guy to do the heavy lifting in society. 
"For evil to flourish, all that is required is for good men to do nothing" Burke


----------



## Skiesblue

Baymule said:


> I love East Texas.


I got here as soon as I could. I have lived all over the country and I like this the best.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> If they moved to "Greybeard, TX" seems like the only difference from where they are now is who is keeping them from using as much water as is reasonable is the controller - CA govt or Mother Nature.


You can use all you can capture in Texas.  Just ask Clayton Williams Sr.

_
Jeff Williams manages his family’s 18,000-acre farm outside Fort Stockton. Their land sits on top of five different prolific aquifers on the southeastern edge of the Permian Basin. Standing by an irrigation ditch, shooting water to a fish pond, he acknowledges that his family isn’t the most popular in the neighborhood. They’re the biggest consumers of water in Pecos County. His grandfather, Clayton Williams Sr., is notorious for pumping nearby Comanche Springs dry in the ’50s.

It used to be a West Texas oasis, like nearby Balmorhea. Once it dried up, a new pool filled with chlorinated water was built on top of the town’s old spring-fed pool.

Farmers downstream of the springs filed a lawsuit against Clayton Williams and 25 of his neighbors to stop the pumping. But in 1954, they lost the case. In Texas, according to the long-standing rule of capture, the water beneath your land is yours to do with as you please.

“If you’re property owner in Texas, you hold that right very near and dear to your heart,” Williams says. “That goes up there with god, country, family, and your property.”_

It's been challenged lots of times, and the challengers have always lost, but lots of outsiders have moved here since the '50s especially in the Hill Country, around Dallas and Houston and they've brought their thoughts and attitudes with them. Every few years, some moron proposes a change to the Texas law and constitution to do away with rule of capture. And, every few years, someone that has come in and bought property closest to the Gulf of Mexico pushes or sues for a change  to the Tx law and constitution that says there is no such thing as privately owned beachfront property too. So far, they lose, but eventually, they'll get their way and Texas as we have always known it, will be gone forever. (Hopefully by then, so will I because I dang sure don't want to live long enough to see it happen)


----------



## Mini Horses

Only time we've had water restrictions here was during a very unusual drought many years ago.  They did limit things, like watering lawns, washing cars, filling pools, etc.  But a private well was in no way controlled & could be used however wanted.  They did ask a sign be placed AND they did check to see you actually had an operating well  in housing neighborhoods.    Rural, no questions.

While they requested & preached to all about conserving, they did not limit gallons per person, house, etc.  Fined if you were caught doing restricted activity in use.

There's always jugs of bottled water to buy for drinking, cooking, etc.  Certainly the gov hasn't limited those sales in CA!   What freaks me are the states that say they can control you from catching rainwater  

I have an excellent well but, I don't waste water.

What is CA doing to "correct" their water shortage?   Desalination would be a huge consideration, IMO.


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> with rule of capture



In VA you own everything above and below your deeded land, so any water, minerals, etc. are yours -- unless a previous owner sold the rights -- that means we can mine, pump, collect all that is within our boundaries.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Only time we've had water restrictions here was during a very unusual drought many years ago.  They did limit things, like watering lawns, washing cars, filling pools, etc.  But a private well was in no way controlled & could be used however wanted.  They did ask a sign be placed AND they did check to see you actually had an operating well  in housing neighborhoods.    Rural, no questions.
> 
> While they requested & preached to all about conserving, they did not limit gallons per person, house, etc.  Fined if you were caught doing restricted activity in use.
> 
> There's always jugs of bottled water to buy for drinking, cooking, etc.  Certainly the gov hasn't limited those sales in CA!   What freaks me are the states that say they can control you from catching rainwater
> 
> I have an excellent well but, I don't waste water.
> 
> What is CA doing to "correct" their water shortage?   Desalination would be a huge consideration, IMO.


_"What is CA doing to "correct" their water shortage? Desalination would be a huge consideration, IMO._"

Black Balls seems to be their current answer.......

Anything besides water (minerals, oil, & gas) can and is sold as a right in Texas, and the newest one is the wind above your land. That, is your's as well,to sell or not to sell.

 "Sell your land if you need to, but never sell your mineral (or wind) rights".


----------



## Latestarter

Much of the most densely packed area of CA is a desert for all intents and purposes. There isn't any water there to support those who already live there. They get their water by diverting almost 100% of the Colorado river to retention lakes and reservoirs for future use. But the climate being what it is in socal, people keep moving there, or did, now many who moved there a generation or more ago are moving out of socal to areas that are similar, like the front range in Colorado, which is ALSO a virtual desert, and doesn't have the water to support the population. Part of the reason I left Colorado. A side benefit of all these transplants is that they are trying to turn their new environment into the same thing they left.   It was/is becoming a second edition of socal.


----------



## greybeard

There is an active thread I'm reading on a cattle board right now, explaining why so many native Floridians that farm/ranch are leaving that state. Too many snowbirds moved there in the last 40-50-60 years and changed what was once paradise for farming and ranching. They don't often choose Texas as a new destination as they all fully know the same thing is happening in Tx as has already happened in Fla, so Kentucky, rural Virginia, and Tenn are the choice places for farmers/ranchers to move to.
A telling sign, when farm families many generations deep leave their home states and take their chances in dirt poor Appalachia just to get away from all the new age mumbojumbo/PC crap that is coming and has been brought into their old states.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Just ask Clayton Williams Sr.


Draining the aquifer you sit on isn't the most intelligent thing to do. I guess they could have a different sort of range war. Everyone drills a bunch of wells and pumps the water out. Then there is none even for the Clayton Williams Sr.s of the world. It is unlikely that the aquifers the Williams ranch sits on don't extend beyond their property. If they don't, well then that water wouldn't be available to anyone else anyway so it doesn't matter how much they use or how they use it.



Mini Horses said:


> What freaks me are the states that say they can control you from catching rainwater


Colorado. Water rights purchased decades ago. Same is true of CA, @Latestarter's statement about the source of water for So. Cal isn't totally correct. MANY decades ago people in So. Cal bought the water rights up north where there was water. So, Cal was an arid near desert way before the first European ever set eyes on it. The water from up north is piped down through the central valley, often in open man made aqueducts so some is lost to evaporation.  The rivers in the L.A. area are huge concrete ditches. They rarely carry any water and were built for flood control to take the rare dump of rain out to the ocean. 



Mini Horses said:


> What is CA doing to "correct" their water shortage? Desalination would be a huge consideration, IMO.


Yes and a huge expense. Desalination takes a lot of power. And just how much sea salt can you sell  There are 24 million people in So. Cal., the entire population of the state is 39 million. That is a LOT of water to desalinate. So where do you now put all that salt? Can't just dump it back right offshore where it will increase the salinity of the water that is brought in to be desalinated. Nothing is ever easy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Gosh, glad I am sitting with my nice coffee in a place that is sitting (so my well digger told me 20 years ago) on top of a main aquafer in the county.   Not something I researched before buying, just sheer luck.  Of course, it's 500+ foot down but, sure here!   

When Va Beach was in a house building frenzy some 30 years ago, many of the then local farmers and dairies (Mennonites) were moving to GA.   Apparently good land and prices ?  All in all, I'm constantly happier with my little farm location.     There are things i'd change but, not much when I hear other area situations. 

This morning I slept in late and while most of day rain had been predicted earlier in week, that changed when the front did.     Today sunny and nice.   Breezy but not bad.  May get to play on the farm?   Guess I'll watch for goats wagging tails this morning.  Then decide if Romeo will get another date, or two.   Need to get the kids on the way! 

Beyond that, just a "day on the farm", feeding chores, occasional repair, winter prep, etc.    Sounds NICE.

Hope everyone else has a good day planned


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Draining the aquifer you sit on isn't the most intelligent thing to do. I guess they could have a different sort of range war. Everyone drills a bunch of wells and pumps the water out. Then there is none even for the Clayton Williams Sr.s of the world


Clayton Williams Sr. was just the straw that broke the camel's back. There were wells drilled drawing water from that aquifer long before  he did, ever increasing as demand for produce  and pasture increased. Started 10 years after the Civil War.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Yes and a huge expense. Desalination takes a lot of power.


I lived for 2 years at a place (a useful little corner of the world) whose sole source of fresh water was desalination.  The technology was not what it is today and reliability was 'iffy' at best, but it was better than the barged in water from Jamaica. Guantanamo Bay Naval Base.


Israel is desalinating a lot of water at a cost of USD $.40 (40 cents) per cu meter ( 1M³ =264 gallons)
Their Hadera plant alone is making about 92 million gal per day.

Average water consumption and cost of supply by sea water desalination at US$1 per cubic metre(±50%)
*Area.......* ....*Consumption Litre/person/day....*....*Water Cost US$/person/day*
USA.........................378.........................................0.38
Europe.....................189......................................... 0.19
Africa........................57.........................................0.06
UN recommends min of..49..........................................0.05

Yes, you can return the salt to the sea. It's never dry solid salt anyway..it's brine water. You dilute/mix it with other salt water, and release it either close to shore or  thru long pipes extending far off shore, thru holes all along and in the horizontal pipes.  It's done this way in desal plants all over the world every day, including here in the USA.


----------



## Latestarter

Actually, with the polar ice caps melting and glacial decay/melt, the salinity of the seas is diminishing so it behooves us to spend the money to desalinate water to add that rich brine back to keep the salinity levels stationary. We don't want those ocean currents coming to a stop and starting a new ice age.


----------



## greybeard

Wife talked me into stopping with her at McDonalds earlier tonight. (It  had been years since I last darkened their door) I KNEW, not to order any of their burgers or the pressed pork parts they call a McRib, but I figured, "How bad can a Sausage, Cheese McMuffin be? Surely they can't screw that up...can they?"
It was on their $1 menu, and cheap enough I suppose for the sandwich, but all the carbon offset credits I also had to buy is going to set me back thousands.......
Lesson...relearned. 
Picture taken at 7:25pm Nov 3 2018, Cleveland Tx, at the 5 star  McDonalds with the fancy recycled (sustainable) napkins and the biodegradable [plastic] silverware . 



 
Tasted just as good as it looks.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Latestarter

looks fine to me... aside from the processed, pasteurized, cheese food product, they call cheese... it's an english muffin, a sausage patty, and the fake cheese. I actually like the flavor of their sausage. Real cheese would taste better but...


----------



## Alaskan

:barf

I dunno.

I live in foodie-ville

So a biscuit sausage is always made with a homemade biscuit, homemade sausage and topped with a poached egg and spinach and is...

Drum roll

THE BEST EVER!!!!


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> looks fine to me... aside from the processed, pasteurized, cheese food product, they call cheese... it's an english muffin, a sausage patty, and the fake cheese. I actually like the flavor of their sausage. Real cheese would taste better but...


yeah..if, you like both halves of your muffin extra extra toasty, as in burned black.
But, it's my own fault. I went in there.


----------



## Latestarter

Why didn't you return it and ask for one that wasn't burned?   Al, you get what you pay for... I'm sure your foodie biscuit costs a bit more than a buck...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and I made cinnamon toast! It will take the taste of that Mickey D’s sausage biscuit out of your mouth. Not a bit healthy, but it tastes good!


----------



## Latestarter

Mornin' all Hope everyone remembered to set their clocks ahead last night. Fall forward and spring back! Hard to believe it's almost lunch time and I just got up... 



Baymule said:


> ...Mickey D’s sausage biscuit... Not a bit healthy, but it tastes good!


Hmmm I can't see where it would be any less healthy than making the exact same thing at home    I mean I THINK we all like and eat sausage at home, some from home grown hog   And most of us eat grain based (breads) products. I know the cheese on it is almost 1/2 oil vice real cheese, and maybe that isn't as healthy as the real thing... I mean I know it doesn't taste as good as real cheese. But yeah... it tastes good 

OK, so how many of you are still stressing because I got DST backwards?  I know it's really spring ahead, fall back.  But really, when I rolled over and looked at the clock this morning I felt much better rested knowing I got an "extra hour of sleep"...  Funny thing though... my animals didn't think it was kind of me to make them wait an extra hour for their breakfast and morning attention. Good thing for all of us that it's not a life and death issue of starvation...

Got another inch of rain last night when the front line passed through. Hit and was gone in about an hour. Hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday. I need to head to the kitchen and get a turkey cleaned, prepped and stuck in the oven. Gonna eat very well this afternoon and for the next few days.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Why didn't you return it and ask for one that wasn't burned?


I explained that..it was my fault, as I put myself at the mercy of their cook when I chose to enter their establishment. 
(I did take it back to the counter, but opted not to get a replacement or refund.)


----------



## Baymule

LS, I meant the cinnamon toast I made this morning wasn't a healthy breakfast. I meant that the cinnamon toast would take away the taste of the Mickey D's sausage biscuit. Guess I didn't make myself clear.


----------



## promiseacres

Had fun riding yesterday. There was a costume contest too. My princesses and their unicorns.


----------



## Ridgetop

They are so sweet!  I hope they won a prize!

Had several cups of coffee this am, so am busy labeling the storage boxes in the Tool/Workshop.  It is almost done!  I just have to bring all the traveling tool chests down and put everything away, then store the tool chests in the newly emptied and cleaned milkshed! 

I am now very saddened to hear that Texas is becoming another liberal outpost of the crazy people from whom I was planning to flee!  What happened?  I thought only people who disliked the socialist scene in larger metropolitan areas were going to Texas.  Don't tell me the liberal socialists are invading and taking away people's rights there too!  Is there anywhere safe to go?

There is apparently a "wild" burro that has showed up in the 100 open acres behind my place.  I have received several calls already, the latest this am, asking if one of mine has escaped.  No they had not, and cannot, since I have 5' high welded oil pipe with no-climb woven wire.  The 100 acre area is surrounded by homes with horse trails leading to streets.  The walkers who first saw it tried to catch it but it was very spooky and wouldn't let them approach.  I have never seen it, but my neighbor saw it this am on the other side of the gully calling to my animals.  Then it retreated up the trail into a small canyon.  I have posted it on the neighborhood website suggesting that someone needs to go in and catch it.  they will probably have to rope it. 

The strange thing is that no one has reported a lost animal! Usually people immediately report lost or strayed animals on the website and they are almost immediately found and returned.  (Except for the sad notices about small pets that go missing after dark that we know are never coming home again.)  There is no water source back there although there is plenty of dry forage that the burro could get by on.  I hope someone catches it soon before it gets out onto one of the many roads and gets hit by a car.


----------



## Latestarter

Tryptophan dosage complete. Nap time calls.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Why didn't you return it and ask for one that wasn't burned?   Al, you get what you pay for... I'm sure your foodie biscuit costs a bit more than a buck...



We have 1 fast food place in town... I mc. Donalds...   but NOTHING at our McDonald's costs a buck!  

I will have to swing by and compare...  that would be interesting.


----------



## promiseacres

@Ridgetop there was only one other that participated... LOL so yeah we won a prize, candy and a mum.


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> but it was better than the barged in water from Jamaica. Guantanamo Bay Naval Base.




I lived in Gitmo about 1958......yep, thanks USN.   All was nice at first then, watched gunfire in the hills as Castro & Batista troops fought it out, then all civilians were set back to USA.  Had to leave my first horse, Joker    There just under 2 yrs of a longer tour.



Latestarter said:


> actually like the flavor of their sausage. Real cheese would taste better but...



Order it with NO CHEESE   


So awoke to light rain this AM.  Boooo!   But, not bad.  It did cause a "delay" in daylight because of the cloud cover....and it was my day to be the DGDs schoolbus.   DD is taking training classes for a new job, means she has different work hours, school bus at 6:10 way bad.  So, I am the sub-driver to school in AM..3 days a week.   We have to leave at 6:50 to get her there, so I am thinking...get up an hour earlier and catch the bus!  Of course, it is pitch black and who knows how many fox/skunk you have to pass to get up the 1/3 mile drive but -- I'd get her & wait for it with her!!    Save me 30 miles & almost an hr round trip!  Spoiled but, SAFE.   She does bus home.  Almost 16.  Next yr she'll drive!

Since I made my self go to bed at 9 as I caught self dozing in recliner, I was up and awake at 4:30 anyway.

Only a couple hrs of work today.  Leaving soon, back by 4.   Then feed chores, day is done.  

I did have a "quick" panic on the time change yesterday.  Had to leave for wok at 11:30, was on time as I went to barn for something, back in to change & looked at clock on stove .  WHAT??   Deep breath, oh, yes, that and MW do not change automatically.  Whew...all else does.  Changed those, changed clothes, off to give away the Guacamole.   Now I have about 20 avocados to use.   Did you know the chickens really like them??????     Me, too...just not so many.  Several are green, so ok for a week.  

Rain today & tomorrow -- nice Wed  I'm staying home Wed!!


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm your DGD is 16 (almost) and needs a chaperone to get to school on time? Really? I had parental supervision till about 4th or maybe 5th grade... After that it was my responsibility to make sure it happened (life) as designed...

I woke up to clouds, and by the time I was up, cleaned up, dressed, headed out to feed the animals, it started sprinkling. No matter. went out and got it done. got splattered lightly a few times while in progress. Not heavy enough to deter the goats from eating, so I didn't let it bother me either  Does look to be a gray and damp to wet next few days though.

Road trips over the next 3 days. Tomorrow to Shreveport, LA for a VA doc appt., Wed I have a 4 hour round trip to pick #1 only DS from the airport. Thursday I need to go pick up 12 bags of feed I ordered (Poss Fri if they don't come in early enough).


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> school bus at 6:10. Save me 30 miles & almost an hr round trip!


That is way too early. All city streets? 15 miles in 30 minutes is kinda slow otherwise.


----------



## Baymule

Joe, be careful on your road trips. People are crazy. I hate getting on I-20 and will take the long way just to stay off it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> That is way too early. All city streets? 15 miles in 30 minutes is kinda slow otherwise.



Backroads & little towns @35 mph....2 lanes...tractors moving field to field.   So, same school bus picks up for sr high & jr high...end result, they are only 1/2 mile apart and long country roads to get there  .   Her first class starts at 7:30.   Kid has to catch a bus at 6:10 for that.   So, mom has taken her for couple yrs, on way to work.   We don't want her standing out in total dark to catch a darned bus!    It's one of the not so good things about country life.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on. Help yourself. Not sure what’s for breakfast yet. First cup down, headed to milk, then I’ll have another cup. I’ll try to let you know what’s for breakfast. Rough start this morning but praying it gets better!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Fried eggs, sausage patties, toast, and more coffee!! Kids are drinking chocolate milk!


----------



## Mini Horses

WH -- sounds like your morning had a "turn around".  What a great breakfast!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Better than expected.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Her first class starts at 7:30.


That is too early given how long the kids have to be on the bus. DD2 lucked out all through school, the bus picked up at 8:10. They swapped grammar and middle/high school start time the year she started middle school. In a city though, grammar school was about 2 miles and the middle and high schools shared a parking lot and were about 4 miles.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, Bruce -- it's way too early.  But that's the schedule.  Also, it's why we take her there rather than make her get up at 5:30 to catch the bus., in the dark.  These are kids, not adults who choose their work environments.


----------



## greybeard

As a kindergartner, and all thru school, I got up at 5:30 and walked the 3 miles to school and back each day, uphill both going to and returning from school, rain, shine, sleet and hurricanes.  I made one stop in the morning, and that was to knock loudly on the door of Mr. Woods, so he would be sure to get up in time to get his bus started and  get all the other kids to school on time.
From 2nd grade on,  made one stop on the way home and that was at Joe's Drive Ice House In to flirt with the bartendress and get a cold longneck Coke  (some of you will have to google a 'Texas drive in ice house' to find out what it is)


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is on, been up awhile, almost finished and going out to greet the wet morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Me, too -- up a while.  But we have sunshine today.  Was 82 here yesterday but drizzle all day off/on.   today 70 BUT un!   I like today (plus I'm off work!)


Ahhhh, Bay you have hugging &siting to do today.   Probably gonna be a little trail walked between house & hog pen.    Would be if mine.

Just checking in and heading out.


----------



## promiseacres

good morning... cold mornings last few days.. possible snow tonight... guess it's about time
coffe is hot


----------



## Latestarter

Been up for over an hour here. Have my mug O" tea and haven't done animal chores yet. Gray, wet, windy, and generally yucky weather here. Would still be dozing if I hadn't had to revert to being a mouth breather. Sinuses completely shut. Ah well... Guess I better go feed some animals as it's getting light enough outside to see. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast & cool -- upper 50's tops for day.    I'm leaving for work in a very short time.  Off tomorrow & yep, rain predicted off/on.     Not like I don't have things to do inside house, barn, sheds....just not what I WANT to get done.    It'll work out.

I'm baking cookies at WM this afternoon..fun   It will be a "grab & run" day of customers.  Such is life.  Buy Pillsbury cookies!   I shout as they rush by.    

LS -- hope we both get some drier weather to get jobs done.  Especially you  -- don't want to waste the DS help you have there.  Mine actually did a roof repair for me last week -- only 3 months after the request  Guess the 2 story ladder I put up to use to do it gave him a tiny "push".


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Rain. Cold. Blah.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good afternoon y'all. Haven't been on for a few days. How's everyone doing?


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Rain. Cold. Blah.


Get used to it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bleh...

But right now I'd take frozen mud over sloppy mud...


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Guess the 2 story ladder I put up to use to do it gave him a tiny "push".


I hope you didn't push him OFF the 2 story ladder!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Bleh...
> 
> But right now I'd take frozen mud over sloppy mud...


When we went to the kill pen and picked up Pearl, it was muddy, black land. It's located in Kaufman, close to Dallas. I hate black-suck-your-boot-off mud! sand ain't so bad...…. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I swear my boots weigh 5 lbs apiece right now... sheesh.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I swear my boots weigh 5 lbs apiece right now... sheesh.


Lordy I remember those days. The land we had in Livingston was black clay. It would crack open in the summer, you could twist an ankle in the cracks. Cement mixers could learn a thing or two about a hard surface from black clay. When it rained, it was slick as snot on glass, it rained some more and it stuck to my boots. Every step I took, my feet got bigger and bigger. DH stuck his truck so deep one time, it took a bulldozer to get him out. Black clay. 

My beautiful white horse after a rain at our old place.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> I swear my boots weigh 5 lbs apiece right now... sheesh.


Yeah but you are 4" taller!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Yeah but you are 4" taller!


Not so much!  I just have huge "cankles" when wearing my boots instead of my normal dainty ankles...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. We have snow this morning...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, we have more drizzle. It was 35* this morning when DH got up.


----------



## Bruce

Darn cold for Texas this time of year!


----------



## promiseacres

Got about an inch. 


Mini's say where's breakfast!


----------



## Baymule

Sitting in high school auditorium for granddaughter 6th grade Veterans Day program, scraping horse dirt out from under my fingernails. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Fantastic program, loved all the military songs and patriotism. I love my country.


----------



## RollingAcres

Current situation


----------



## Baymule

First freeze/frost tonight.


----------



## Rammy

Same here.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Spitting snow here.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... off to a rabbit show!


----------



## Baymule

Have fun at the rabbit show! Going to be sunny here today, going to work at cleaning up the garden.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Sunny here but cold and very windy. We received about 2" of snow yesterday.
Have fun at the bunny show PA.
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Bruce

Better you than me RA! We actually have a bit of sunshine this afternoon. Won't last though.


----------



## RollingAcres

We still have a bit sunshine but that wind makes it miserable


----------



## Bruce

Wind is cranking, power company warned of possible outages due to high winds. Should have more sun tomorrow.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snow on some fall leaves this morning...


----------



## Alaskan

Oops... missed a few days.  My mom was in town.

Howdy all, hope things are good.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope you had a good visit! @Alaskan


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!  And yes, it was great.


----------



## Bruce

And this is the first we hear of this visit from Mom?


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy Veteran's Day to all our Veterans! Thank you for your service.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> And this is the first we hear of this visit from Mom?


Alaskan mentioned that a last minute phone call was received that Mom was coming for a stay...if I recall correctly. Don’t remember which thread it was posted on though.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And this is the first we hear of this visit from Mom?





Wehner Homestead said:


> Alaskan mentioned that a last minute phone call was received that Mom was coming for a stay...if I recall correctly. Don’t remember which thread it was posted on though.



Yep...  my mom called,  said I finally finished with cleaning out the office (his office at the university) and today I finally finished the taxes (she had filed an extension) so I guess that means I could come visit.  It is OK if I take the first available flight?

I said sure...  she had to wait 4 days to fly out....  anyway.  

I was busy while she was here, she hadn't been up for 3 or 4 years, and the last 2 times my dad was already sick...  so the visits were mostly focused on caring for him.

So this was the first time in years that she had seen some of my kids (except for the funeral), and definitely the first time in years that she got to spend time with them.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad the visit was enjoyable!!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... it was nice.

My folks used to spend Christmas with us before my dad got sick... but my mom said nah...  she us thinking of coming up for 5 months starting in June-ish.

Probably best... less risk of hip breakage with zero ice.. ..  but I will miss having her for Christmas.


----------



## promiseacres

show went well. was home yesterday with a migraine. fortunately feel better today. 
coffee is on!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Alaskan glad to hear your mom's visit was nice. It would be nice for her to spend a few months with you come June.

@promiseacres sorry you had a migraine but glad that you're better today. Hopefully it's completely gone by now.


----------



## RollingAcres

So last year for Christmas I did mostly homemade gifts for my step children (grown adults + their significant others). I made them mason jar cookie mixes, cookies, their favorite cookie dough for baking at a later time, and got them little things like mason jar candle holders & ornaments.

I'm thinking about doing some type of mason jar mixes again for this year. Does anyone have a good recipe for those mixes?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I don’t have recipes but I have seen soup mixes and brownie mixes in Mason jars before. Thinking I may have a cookbook with mason jar recipes. I’ll look in a bit!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Not enough coffee in the world to face this day!!!!! Found lice on DD1 last night. Only two adults but several eggs. Treating her, cleaning like crazy. Haven’t found any on anyone else but ugh!!!!


----------



## Bruce

I sure hope you caught that early enough Wehner! We have managed to avoid that and since it is most often transmitted in school children, I don't worry about it at the moment since the girls are way past that age.



Alaskan said:


> she us thinking of coming up for 5 months starting in June-ish.


Now why would that be. Hmmmm, Summer temps in Texas  summer temps in Alaska 
Yeah, that might be it.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Not enough coffee in the world to face this day!!!!! Found lice on DD1 last night. Only two adults but several eggs. Treating her, cleaning like crazy. Haven’t found any on anyone else but ugh!!!!



Ugh! Definitely not something you want to face and I'm sorry you have to deal with it!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Mini Horses

I 2nd Bruce's post!  

Lazy day here but, I did get 3 things off my "should do" list.  Just some minor outside like load some trash for the dump, pot some comfrey slips (I've been forgetting for a month!), clean & stack some buckets, etc. I'm piddling around.  Windy, cool, now overcast & rain rolling in late afternoon.     May get a roof corner fixed on a big run-in.  No biggie, just annoying.

Plan to make cheese from last of milk in frig while I watch the rain on my kitchen window!   Don't need the rain!     May be a good day for an "oven" meal.   Rain tomorrow, too.  So, I'll do my work that day and have next 3 days at home.

Can't believe it is Thanksgiving already.   Time flies, except when we are waiting for kiddings.   Before long it will be 2019 -- not long after, gardening!   I sure miss fresh from the vine tomatoes.   OH, today I cut open 2 butternut squash for the chickens...from my 2017 garden!!  Still good.   Over a year old and still good.  Keeping those seeds!   I have 8 more, big 3#rs.  

I'm on tail wagging watch...looks like I may have 2 to go.   Appears that Romeo took care of 4 in his outbreak on 10/5, another during a 10/31 date I arranged, one due back in this week & the 2 ? ?  If they don't show, then 6 on 10/5  Busy boy!
Have 5 young ones I'm hoping to get bred in Feb.

MAYBE kidding, gardening & work load will all blend nicely this year...hoping.  

I need to go burn some stuff....would love to burn a couple small 1/2 - 1 acre fields, too.  Depends on winds.  Would be lovely with rain coming to kill the smell!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Before long it will be 2019


YES! Only 5 more weeks and we will start getting more light each day.
I am not going to discuss what happens until then.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> YES! Only 5 more weeks and we will start getting more light each day.
> I am not going to discuss what happens until then.


Smart of ya.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> I'm thinking about doing some type of mason jar mixes again for this year. Does anyone have a good recipe for those mixes?


Define "some"....
I don't have any recipe for 'that type' previously mentioned but I do for mason jar contents that would get us in trouble with ATF and Texas alcohol control board.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Define "some"....
> I don't have any recipe for 'that type' previously mentioned but I do for mason jar contents that would get us in trouble with ATF and Texas alcohol control board.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Define "some"....
> I don't have any recipe for 'that type' previously mentioned but I do for mason jar contents that would get us in trouble with ATF and Texas alcohol control board.



Well they are old enough to get "that type of mason jar contents" and probably would appreciate it, however like you said, it would get us in trouble....Isn't there a reality show about that?


----------



## Bruce

If not, you can start one. Capital Region Moonshiners


----------



## RollingAcres

Sure and Bruce my Vermont counterpart


----------



## Bruce

I have no time to make moonshine. Nor knowledge. I think you better get @greybeard, he seems to know more.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I have no time to make moonshine. Nor knowledge. I think you better get @greybeard, he seems to know more.


I no longer partake of distilled spirits, legal or otherwise or anything else with alcohol in it for that matter, but I do know how make the apparatus to make the former. I will not however, share that information as some folks are too irresponsible when on the good stuff.


----------



## Bruce

Well RA, there goes you "get rich quick" plan!


----------



## greybeard

A dry line came thru just before dark today and the temperature dropped behind it. I almost missed the shot.



 

Some of the cows were up and looked longingly at me, as if I were going to put out hay while they still had plenty of green grass. Silly cows.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, pie or German chocolate cake for something sweet.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. News said snow flurries in Tyler, but it melted when it hit the ground.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

German Chocolate Cake!!  

I may have an extra project today!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh and this is the second time DD1 has had lice. The other time she was 3 and got them from daycare. Shared with me. Ugh! Horrible feeling. 

I think I’ve gotten all of the lice and nits and nymphs off of her but she’s still scratching so another round of checks today. 

Most of the house is cleaned based on lice mode. Need to do a couple more modes of laundry, sweep upstairs (kids slept downstairs all weekend and last night), and change bedding and wash for the day.


----------



## greybeard

currently a snow/sleet mix here.  Won't stick. Ground level temp is 45


----------



## RollingAcres

Snowed last night but now it's just raining.


----------



## promiseacres

we got an inch of snow last night. temps say it'll stay longer this week.


----------



## Latestarter

Right at 32° here with wind chill at 22°. Gray as can be and damp but no falling moisture. Ground hasn't frozen. Will have to unhook hoses, drain them, and prepare outside for sub freezing tonight.


----------



## greybeard

From what I gather it is snowing & sleeting quite heavily farther to the SW between SA and Houston but again, no accumulation.
All this should slide off to the East Northeast pretty soon, leaving clear cold skies.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s just raining here too. 

Kids had pancakes this morning!


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Oh and this is the second time DD1 has had lice. The other time she was 3 and got them from daycare. Shared with me. Ugh! Horrible feeling.
> 
> I think I’ve gotten all of the lice and nits and nymphs off of her but she’s still scratching so another round of checks today.
> 
> Most of the house is cleaned based on lice mode. Need to do a couple more modes of laundry, sweep upstairs (kids slept downstairs all weekend and last night), and change bedding and wash for the day.




On the extra cleaning.  So sorry.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Alaskan I hate cleaning! I’d love to have a housekeeper so I could cook and be outside!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, pie or German chocolate cake for something sweet.


Hmmm, I think I need to know what kind of pie before I decide.

Just below freezing this morning, 2-3" of wet snow, temp up to 34°, gonna get colder and stay that way for a bit, 12° Thursday morning.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, I think I need to know what kind of pie before I decide.


What kind of pie do you want Mr. Bruce?


----------



## promiseacres

Pumpkin...here


----------



## Latestarter

Blueberry... warmed, with vanilla ice cream on top.


----------



## RollingAcres

I like all kinds...some of my favorites are pumpkin, apple, pecan, coconut cream, chocolate pudding...

I'm making a pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving and maybe a pecan pie.


----------



## RollingAcres

Does anyone still eat minced meat pie?


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> What kind of pie do you want Mr. Bruce?


Cherry


----------



## Alaskan

Pumpkin pecan praline.


----------



## Baymule

Chocolate meringue. Lemon chess pie. Lime Angel pie.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee is on. DD2 cried out at 3. Ended up in our bed. I couldn’t go back to sleep!  Should be an interesting day...


----------



## Rammy

I like tea. Strong. Where is it? Where...........oh..........there it is<stumble stumble>I hate mornings..............


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. Messy commute this morning, took me almost an hour to get to work, normal drive is 30 mins. Some schools are on 2hr delay.
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## greybeard

27 deg when I got up this morning, headed for 50 late this afternoon.
Goodbye green  bahia and bermuda.


----------



## Baymule

Frozen here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We even had ice this far south (of Houston)... can Not want it!


----------



## Latestarter

Had a little skim ice on the troughs this am. Phone said it was 27, computer said 30. I say phooey... where's my winning ticket so I can buy a tropical island? Cooked a pkg of breakfast sausage to have with my mug O' tea. Just finished them. Still some cloud cover. Sun is trying to come through and burn them off. High today forecast ~43°, 54° tomorrow. There's no wind right now so it doesn't feel as cold as it is. I'm sure once the sun gets a little elevation, it will feel pretty good to be out and have a seat to soak up some vitamin D.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> I say phooey... where's my winning ticket so I can buy a tropical island?



Yeah, and we can all live there with you happily ever after.


----------



## Bruce

I think Rammy gets the first guest farm 



Wehner Homestead said:


> DD2 cried out at 3. Ended up in our bed. I couldn’t go back to sleep!


That's a bummer, I hate when it happens. And I don't have little ones to wake me up at early hours. I guess my head does it.



RollingAcres said:


> Messy commute this morning, took me almost an hour to get to work, normal drive is 30 mins.


That sucks. Hope they have it cleaned up for the trip home.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

24 degrees here. Supposed to be wintery mix of ice and snow tonight for a total of two inches. 

I can deal with snow. Ice makes people into idiots! 

Saw this and had to share...


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like pretty good advice actually.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  good advice!


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> 24 degrees here. Supposed to be wintery mix of ice and snow tonight for a total of two inches.
> 
> I can deal with snow. Ice makes people into idiots!
> 
> Saw this and had to share...
> View attachment 54693


That is relatable to most Southerners. NEW Southerners (AKA just moved here) probably wouldn't get it, especially the iced tea part. LOL


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> 24 degrees here. Supposed to be wintery mix of ice and snow tonight for a total of two inches.
> 
> I can deal with snow. Ice makes people into idiots!
> 
> Saw this and had to share...
> View attachment 54693




I'm used to driving in the snow but I still drive like that in the snow. lol


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I think Rammy gets the first guest farm



Bahahaha that's true! The first guest farm all the way on the other side of the island. Remember they are set in their ways?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That is relatable to most Southerners. NEW Southerners (AKA just moved here) probably wouldn't get it, especially the iced tea part. LOL


Actually that driving advice could be used here. Amazing how many people forget how to drive in snow over the spring/summer/fall. Maybe change that iced tea to HOT tea. Wouldn't want Grandma getting scalded.


----------



## Baymule

In the South, stomping the brakes and dumping Grandma in the floor would be regrettable, but dumping the iced tea would be a disaster!


----------



## Bruce

Now would that be sweet tea? Is there any other kind allowed in TX?

BTW, stomping on the brakes on snow is likely to dump everyone on the floor as the vehicle goes off the road sideways, or with the rear leading the front after the 180°


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Actually that driving advice could be used here. Amazing how many people forget how to drive in snow over the spring/summer/fall. Maybe change that iced tea to HOT tea. Wouldn't want Grandma getting scalded.


Agree! Accidents every where this morning even though it was only about 1.5" of snow on the ground, but was slick.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> I think Rammy gets the first guest farm
> 
> 
> That's a bummer, I hate when it happens. And I don't have little ones to wake me up at early hours. I guess my head does it.
> 
> 
> That sucks. Hope they have it cleaned up for the trip home.


----------



## greybeard

Evidently, out in Portland Or, the correct way to respond to icy roads is to engage warp drive till the airbag explodes. Gets really crazy at 35 seconds...


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't want Grandma getting scalded.


Heck no...she'd sue me..if she wasn't already dead


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Evidently, out in Portland Or, the correct way to respond to icy roads is to engage warp drive till the airbag explodes. Gets really crazy at 35 seconds...


I am just....  floored.

If it is so slick that your car is sliding sideways...  why would you be driving...  WHY would your foot go anywhere near the gas pedal??


----------



## Bruce

That isn't snow, it is ice. On a hill. Nothing worse. Those people would have been smart to not keep trying to make progress after they hit the first object and stopped. That guy at :45 was truly an idiot. You NEVER touch the gas on ice and only the brakes lightly HOPING you might slow down a bit. But pretty much the only thing that will stop you is a clear patch of road or an immovable object. Even an uphill won't necessarily stop you, come to a stop and start sliding back down. They all should have stayed home.


----------



## Rammy

Whats the fun in that?


----------



## Bruce

Lots more fun than watching you car get destroyed! You are then out of a vehicle for a week or more depending on when the auto body place can get to it. OR you are scraping up money to replace your totaled vehicle because it is highly unlikely you can find a comparable one for the money you get from the insurance company.


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> OR you are scraping up money to replace your totaled vehicle because it is highly unlikely you can find a comparable one for the money you get from the insurance company.


Aint THAT the truth! Ask me how I know...   On 2nd thought... don't ask.


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Aint THAT the truth! Ask me how I know...   On 2nd thought... don't ask.


I'd ask, but I already know.


----------



## greybeard

I watched a lot of those today.it's like slow motion demolition derby. The ones on I-85 I-84 and on the Penn turnpike up north aren't any less spectacular.















https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=icy+roads+accidents+usa


----------



## Alaskan

I remember 1 year down in Texas it got icy.

I STUPIDLY actually got in my car....  no joke... all I can say is I was younger than 30...    but I had good tires and AWD.   I went slow and smart...  most everyone had stayed home,  so no worries about having to stop short etc.

I got to my office, and parked.  I had to walk around the car to get to the building... so I had my hands on the car to keep from slipping on the ice... AND I PUSHED THE CAR SIDEWAYS!!!    

It was only then that it dawned on me that driving to work to grab some paperwork...  had been a royally stupid idea.  

I still wasn't smart... could have just spent the night there.... walked home...  whatever...  nope..  

I drove home.  

But again...  slow and careful and I made it with zero problems. 

That night on the news they showed the post office parking lot, where the postal workers park.  They had gotten to work fine, but the wind during the day had pushed the cars all up against the fence in a big mess.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Still some cake left. Freezing rain here...but we have no where to go. DH is working on a bean head in the field though... praying he stays safe. His manager is a bit daft lately....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Got down to 23 degrees here last night! At 7:22 AM its only 28 degrees, high today of 56 degrees. At least there is no snow. I made walnut, pecan, Raisin Bran muffins.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Lots more fun than watching you car get destroyed! You are then out of a vehicle for a week or more depending on when the auto body place can get to it. OR you are scraping up money to replace your totaled vehicle because it is highly unlikely you can find a comparable one for the money you get from the insurance company.


@Bruce, it was a joke.........


----------



## RollingAcres

Probably 6-9" in my area. @Bruce what's in the forecast for you up there? I don't think you're "in the map" lol


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Bruce

Nope, not in that picture. I would say we got 6-8. Wasn't particularly windy so what I see is what we got. Went out just after 11 this morning when the snow stopped, got back in at 2.  Of course the first 1/2 hour was putting the bracket and weight on the back of the garden tractor and (because I wasn't thinking!) had to push it around in the drive bay and get it turned to face out and drag the blower to the front for installation. No room to "fore and aft" the GT under power. I COULD have put the blower on in the original orientation (blower in the middle of the bay facing away from the door for easy mounting, GT by the door facing the same way) .... then it would still be there until all the snow melts. GT doesn't back up for **** up a hill, especially with the blower on and doesn't back up for **** in snow. 



Rammy said:


> @Bruce, it was a joke.........


I know!!


----------



## Rammy

Whew!!


----------



## Alaskan

Grump,grump, grouse 

My coffee keeps cooling off too fast.

Guess I should start to only use insulated mugs.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a good plan Al! Either that or heat your house to around 160°.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Sounds like a good plan Al! Either that or heat your house to around 160°.




We all know that heating my house past 50 isn't happening!

So I guess a different mug is a better idea.


----------



## Bruce

Lots cheaper too.


----------



## Alaskan

Very true.  

And I dont have to hike up hill through the snow, a mile each way, to get that there mug.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Nope, not in that picture. I would say we got 6-8. Wasn't particularly windy so what I see is what we got. Went out just after 11 this morning when the snow stopped, got back in at 2.  Of course the first 1/2 hour was putting the bracket and weight on the back of the garden tractor and (because I wasn't thinking!) had to push it around in the drive bay and get it turned to face out and drag the blower to the front for installation. No room to "fore and aft" the GT under power. I COULD have put the blower on in the original orientation (blower in the middle of the bay facing away from the door for easy mounting, GT by the door facing the same way) .... then it would still be there until all the snow melts. GT doesn't back up for **** up a hill, especially with the blower on and doesn't back up for **** in snow.
> 
> 
> I know!!


Oh well.reverse is over rated anyway. 
Dam the tuxedos....full speed ahead!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Insulated cups are available...


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh!


----------



## Rammy

Cinnamon swirl cake fresh out of the oven. Enjoy!


----------



## promiseacres

looks yummy. 

After church we were graced by this guy in our dead tree. Maizy was very concerned about him.


----------



## Rammy

Looks like the cousin to one I saw here in Tn couple weeks ago.


----------



## Baymule

We had the grands for the weekend. The 2 year old never goes down to bed without a fight, so I just let her stay up until she is about to drop.  We don't have schedules here! LOL yesterday morning she was up at 2:20, awake for an hour, then back to sleep, but up at 5:30. This morning she was a live wire at 5 AM. Woke up DH too. I sat down with her in my recliner, DH took the puppy out. She looked around and said, "Where's Mamaw's coffee?" _ Papaw hasn't made it yet!
_
She didn't take a nap today, I gave the two little ones a bath, dressed her in her PJ's, fed them supper and had her ready to fall asleep in the car seat on the way home.


----------



## Alaskan

I could not parent a non-sleeper.

Nope.

Nope.

Nope.

Good for you @Baymule you have the patience of a saint!


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. coffee is on. 
In in 27 hours we'll be owners of 20 acres! not sure how I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Morning. coffee is on.
> In in 27 hours we'll be owners of 20 acres! not sure how I'm going to sleep tonight.






There aren't enough words to express how excited I am for you!!!


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Morning. coffee is on.
> In in 27 hours we'll be owners of 20 acres! not sure how I'm going to sleep tonight.


congrats and the sleeplessness is understandable. 
The easy part is over and the hard part about to begin.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I could not parent a non-sleeper.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Good for you @Baymule you have the patience of a saint!


My_ daughter_ has the patience of a saint! But even a saint needs some rest, so we take all 3 from Friday night to Sunday evening once a month to give them both a chance to rest.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Morning. coffee is on.
> In in 27 hours we'll be owners of 20 acres! not sure how I'm going to sleep tonight.



So excited and happy for you!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> My_ daughter_ has the patience of a saint! But even a saint needs some rest, so we take all 3 from Friday night to Sunday evening once a month to give them both a chance to rest.


Better be careful with that, you are also giving them the opportunity to create another sleepless wonder!


----------



## Baymule

Since the sleepless wonder was a total surprise, they have since learned "whar them thangs" come from and have taken steps to ensure that they are protected from another one.


----------



## Bruce

"Honey, you are pregnant?? How did that happen??"

You mean you forgot to teach them about the birds and the bees?


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## promiseacres

sleepless wonders can be fun though.... and they are worth the trouble. 

Coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. I still have some chocolate chip cookies, so grab them before they are all gone. Also have some leftover homemade pizza, I'm going to have a slice for breakfast.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Coffeeez!  I have a new bottle of hazelnut creamer...what Hubby calls "frou-frou."    Anyone got any holiday-type goodies?  Feeling munchy today.


----------



## greybeard

Ah....a new or unfamiliar term...

TOP DEFINITION
froufrou
Garish/overly ornate as in bedroom furniture totally buried in frills, throw pillows and stuffed animals. Frilly ornamentation for women's clothing, or men's tuxedo shirts.
_One look at all the froufrou furniture in that house, and I couldn't breath. No man could possibly live there._
#garish#ornate#showy#pretentious#ostentatious

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=froufrou
Now I know.


----------



## Baymule

I have orange muffins with walnuts and raisins. Have all you want @Granny Heeney I'll have some of that frou-frou creamer for my coffee.


----------



## Baymule

What's on your Thanksgiving menu? 
Roast whole chicken
Cornbread dressing
I'll think of something
I'll think of something
Who the He!! Cares, bring on the PIE!
Chocolate Meringue
Pumpkin


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> What's on your Thanksgiving menu?
> Roast whole chicken
> Cornbread dressing
> I'll think of something
> I'll think of something
> Who the He!! Cares, bring on the PIE!
> Chocolate Meringue
> Pumpkin



Just the 3 human us this year so it will be a small feast. DS planned it with DH and said they are cooking. I'll take care of dessert.

Smoked turkey breast (purchased from a smokehouse)
Mashed taters with gravy
Stuffing
Maple glazed carrots
Corn
Pumpkin pie and cookies

I made the pie dough a couple of days ago. Tonight I will make the pumpkin pie. I might add a pecan pie as well.


----------



## Latestarter

Will worry about the turkey and fixins' tomorrow. Have a rack of St. Louis cut baby backs in the oven right now for later today.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Will worry about the turkey and fixins' tomorrow. Have a rack of St. Louis cut baby backs in the oven right now for later today.


Enjoy! I' need to figure something out for later...


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy Thanksgiving to y'all and safe travels to those who will be travelling (even just down the road)!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Will worry about the turkey and fixins' tomorrow. Have a rack of St. Louis cut baby backs in the oven right now for later today.


You clearly need some house guests @Latestarter


----------



## Alaskan

We are having:

turkey, 
mashed potatoes 
Cornbread dressing 
Giblet gravy
Sweet potato something
Pecan praline pie or pumpkin pecan praline

MIL is making some kind of yankee dressing and green bean casserole


----------



## greybeard

Tonight, Mexican meat loaf...and whatever other people bring to the 1st of 3 differently themed Thanksgiving meals in our family over the next 3 days. 
1. Wed evening-Mexican
2. Thursday-traditional meal--turkey, ham,  etc.
3. Friday-leftovers.
4. Saturday-BBQ beef or pork--no poultry.


----------



## greybeard

Turkey and romaine in the news. Salmonella


----------



## Baymule

Tonight I made shrimp Alfredo NOTfettucini, imitation fettuccine that looked a lot like macaroni. My homemade sauce got inside the macaroni instead of rolling off the fettuccine. I think I’ll use macaroni from now on! 

Now for that pumpkin pie!


----------



## RollingAcres

Here you go


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 54958


Love the braid!! 
I made sky high chocolate mousse pie. 
MIL does the rest.


----------



## Baymule

Pretty braided crust! I just successfully made, for the 2nd time, my own home made pie crust. I'm getting better at this! Maybe someday I'll get fancy like @RollingAcres


----------



## Latestarter

Did you use some of that lard from your hogs to make the crusts? I understand lard makes the crust extra flaky and tasty.


----------



## greybeard

Oh Goody..another wet Thanksgiving Day in store for much of E. Texas.
As Old Mose said just before every Comanche in the world rode down on them........ "We thank ye Lord for that we are about to receive".


 
And the river is already out of it's banks and beginning to crawl into the pasture from last Sunday's rain upstream..


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like you got some flooding starting. Doubt it'll get to Harvey levels, least I'd hope not. Just checked the radar and looks like everything is south of I-20 and moving almost dead east. Couple of little puffs above 20, but shouldn't amount to much. Forecast for me is 50% showers on Friday. Tomorrow and tomorrow night not calling for moisture. But Saturday is supposed to be sunny and 71°


----------



## greybeard

Oh, I don't expect to ever see "Harvey levels" ever again, but any high water, as soaked as the ground already is, causes me a little concern if for no other reason than the fences.
It is pouring right now but I worry more about what is going on upstream 50 miles or so.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Tonight, Mexican meat loaf...and whatever other people bring to the 1st of 3 differently themed Thanksgiving meals in our family over the next 3 days.
> 1. Wed evening-Mexican
> 2. Thursday-traditional meal--turkey, ham,  etc.
> 3. Friday-leftovers.
> 4. Saturday-BBQ beef or pork--no poultry.


Dang....  I think I want to be there Saturday!

Been so long since I have been to a Texas BBQ!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Love the braid!!
> I made sky high chocolate mousse pie.
> MIL does the rest.





Baymule said:


> Pretty braided crust! I just successfully made, for the 2nd time, my own home made pie crust. I'm getting better at this! Maybe someday I'll get fancy like @RollingAcres



Thank you ladies! The braid was easy. You make the crust then use the leftover dough to make the braid. Then just put the braids on top. 
Good job Bay!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Love the braid!!


I saw that, I went 
Glad it is (presumably) easier than it looks. Sure is fancy.



Alaskan said:


> Been so long since I have been to a Texas BBQ!


I would have to check the state statues but I am PRETTY sure there is no law about making Texas BBQ in Alaska!


----------



## Alaskan

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Did you use some of that lard from your hogs to make the crusts? I understand land makes the crust extra flaky and tasty.


Yes I did! And made a chocolate meringue pie today. It is cooling in the refrigerator. We ate at 2:00 and are so full! Can’t wait for the pie to cool and set!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> View attachment 55010


I want that bird down at the bottom of the pic!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I want that bird down at the bottom of the pic!


That is a Cornish Cross that we raised. We still have half left, join us for leftovers! 

Coffee is ready.


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> Ah....a new or unfamiliar term...
> 
> TOP DEFINITION
> froufrou
> Garish/overly ornate as in bedroom furniture totally buried in frills, throw pillows and stuffed animals. Frilly ornamentation for women's clothing, or men's tuxedo shirts.
> _One look at all the froufrou furniture in that house, and I couldn't breath. No man could possibly live there._
> #garish#ornate#showy#pretentious#ostentatious
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=froufrou
> Now I know.


I think he tends to stress that bit that says "girly"  LOL


----------



## Granny Heeney

RollingAcres said:


> Just the 3 human us this year so it will be a small feast. DS planned it with DH and said they are cooking. I'll take care of dessert.
> 
> Smoked turkey breast (purchased from a smokehouse)
> Mashed taters with gravy
> Stuffing
> Maple glazed carrots
> Corn
> Pumpkin pie and cookies
> 
> I made the pie dough a couple of days ago. Tonight I will make the pumpkin pie. I might add a pecan pie as well.


I started a new holiday this year, since payday was fragged    Today is Baking Friday    Everyone got stiffed for goodies since we'd run out of funds, so I dragged Gramps to the store at 9 am for dessert fixins.  To distribute among family and neighbors on the First Annual Baking Friday: three punkin pies, one apple lattice, one blueberry lattice, was going to make a pecan pie and had a cardiac arrest when I saw how much they wanted for the pecans *gulp!* so I added fixins for a FOURTH punkin pie and a sweet potato pie for later.  Also, the man wants me to make him some muffins.  TIMEOUT!  I'm going on BYH!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> Tonight I made shrimp Alfredo NOTfettucini, imitation fettuccine that looked a lot like macaroni. My homemade sauce got inside the macaroni instead of rolling off the fettuccine. I think I’ll use macaroni from now on!
> 
> Now for that pumpkin pie!


Been doing basically the same thing lately but with rotini.  **evil, sauce-gobbling laugh**  Oh, they WILL gain 10 lbs this year...


----------



## greybeard

There is a cafe not far from here (out with the cows and the Lone Star beer) called Simply Country.
In Moss Hill Tx. Nothing frou frou about it, but this time of year, they sell hundreds and hundreds of pies, along with complete Thanksgiving dinners to go. But, it's the pies (and cakes) everyone goes for. So busy, you have to order them ahead of time, and they open just long enough Thanksgiving morning for you to go pick them up--the line is long!.  Not cheap but they are large pies & cakes and simply wonderful.








Their chicken fried steaks are near legendary too.
(No, you won't find any of the new age buzz words used there or on the menu...no 100% yada yada yada, no free range meringue, ...just good food.)

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...616-Reviews-Simply_Country-Liberty_Texas.html


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh!  And aaaaaaah!

Never tried them!


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD MORNING, Y'ALL !     Every day we get up and thrive is a good day....hope no one has "issues" today, be they personal or animal.  

It's 47 here this AM, 20 degrees warmer than yesterday and more agreeable to me.   Overcast with rains coming in later today -- don't need that! 

Coffee is appreciated as I've been up 2 hrs and pretty well needed the wake up caffeine then.  Wanted to work a couple fencelines -- cutting scrub -- but that isn't gonna happen with the rains coming.  Maybe I'll go to a chicken swap instead   There's one close & I feel like doing some "hello" networking.  Fun time.  Not buying, just visiting.

Since I didn't cook for Thanksgiving, no desserts here.  Sure would like a slice of pie with the coffee! Oh, well....

Hope everyone is having a great morning


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses have a piece of lemon meringue pie. I made it yesterday. I just woke up, coyotes woke me up at 2:30 am. I went outside and Trip was up at the front fence barking his deep bark. They “talked” a few more minutes then went silent. I stayed awake for awhile after that.


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> There is a cafe not far from here (out with the cows and the Lone Star beer) called Simply Country.
> In Moss Hill Tx. Nothing frou frou about it, but this time of year, they sell hundreds and hundreds of pies, along with complete Thanksgiving dinners to go. But, it's the pies (and cakes) everyone goes for. So busy, you have to order them ahead of time, and they open just long enough Thanksgiving morning for you to go pick them up--the line is long!.  Not cheap but they are large pies & cakes and simply wonderful.
> View attachment 55060
> 
> View attachment 55061
> View attachment 55062
> 
> View attachment 55063
> 
> Their chicken fried steaks are near legendary too.
> (No, you won't find any of the new age buzz words used there or on the menu...no 100% yada yada yada, no free range meringue, ...just good food.)
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...616-Reviews-Simply_Country-Liberty_Texas.html


You had me at "chicken fried steak"....I'm so hungry, I could eat rocks  LOL  What I would do to snake some icing off those cakes...  >:-D**


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on. new neighbors brought us a huge box of donuts...leftovers from their church function yesterday. so have at it.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee and doughnuts!


----------



## greybeard

Have had my first cup now. A few more and it's time to get out and run the traps and reset any that are sprung and make up a couple of snares. Water is going to be cold.


----------



## Baymule

What are you trapping?


----------



## greybeard




----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Rammy

Its alot colder today than it was this past weekend. Going to make myself some lipton bold english breakfast tea to warm up! Where's the blueberry muffins?


----------



## Mini Horses

I looked for those muffins, too.   Guess we were too late    But after I dropped GrD at school, I zipped thru a fast food and got a sausage biscuit to have with my traveling mug of coffee.   Then fill gas tank, then to TSC, then home.

Power just blinked off & back on.   It's lightly raining.  Hope it blows on out and clears.  Supposed to be sunny & cool rest of week.  I sure would like that!  Have some more outside work to do.   This is 2nd week I'm off -- not vacation, just no work.  Guess it's my "practice run" for retirement...  No work schedule and no pay check.      Gotta say it's ok if you can also have "no bills" arriving.  Ahhhhhhhhh--such thoughts!  Yep, working on that part.

Been packing & unpacking, tossing out, inding seasonal clothes, tools, reorganizing & all that "stuff" we do.  So I have a stack of bought @90%off plant pots.  That is so annoying right now because it spurs me to WANT to start plants and no way a garden can work here for another 3 months.      This is gonna be a long winter.   Good news is that my comfrey roots are sprouting.    They are in a little cold frame area.    Hoping to get some good root base going to be able to transplant early.   I'm looking at some dog cage panels, posts, greenhouse plastic -- maybe I can get that working.  It's all here for use.

AM I bored???   Or what?


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> What are you trapping?





greybeard said:


> View attachment 55164



Good one GB!


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> View attachment 55164


Needing another cuppa.  I stared at that for a full 30 seconds with my mouth hanging open before I got it.


----------



## Baymule

Now that there is funny!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Good mormimg, emeryome!  **lips frozen to coffee cup**


----------



## Rammy

Five more minutes........yawn......


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on


----------



## Mini Horses

My coffee is over.  Chores done and soon on a feed run.  Another week off...well, until Sat/Sun, when I work.    Some cooking thoughts have entered  my mind.  Will see how that goes.   I'm out of chili in the freezer!   Can't let that go for long as it's a very satisfying and warm dinner.   Hmmmm.  Gotta check for anything I might need to do a pot -- in case I need to stop at grocery while out.  Will need to get tractor diesel while out, also.   The list gets longer 

Talk later.   Ya'll enjoy your day.


----------



## Granny Heeney

I'm off the hook tonight    ...Leftovers!  >  It is a good day that you can nap in the middle of.

Afternoon coffee, anyone?  I have hazelnut frou frou


----------



## Alaskan

I spiked mine...  that works better. 

Sigh.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight we are having leftover chicken on nachos. I fry the whole corn tortilla, then top with chopped chicken, chopped onion, sliced jalapenos and cheese. Yum!


----------



## Alaskan

Sounds so good! 

We are out of cheese....  no shopping until next week.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Alaskan said:


> Sounds so good!
> 
> We are out of cheese....  no shopping until next week.


:-o  If you were my neighbor, I'd run some over to you!  I always say, if the cheese and chocolate companies all closed, America would starve!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, I have drank the pot! LOL Time to go outside and go to work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- coffee over with.  Last went down about 6:30 as I picked up DGD to take to school.  Back home, feed chores, list for shopping while out doing my crappy 2 hrs of work for others.   Barely worth the time to start the truck but, I did move the jobs to the day that I wanted to be out shopping.   Convenient.   Then off until my Sat & Sun demo work.   I am really learning to like all the at home time but, yesterday I managed to do NOTHING!! 
Zip, nada, nope....lazy day and I enjoyed that too.

It was cold & windy.   Today was 27 at get up   Not pleasant.  Didn't like it at all.  I hate the cold weather -- especially if it is snowing!!  OK, pretty for first hour, until ground get white...then I want it to STOP!   Thin ice on some tubs & some road puddles.    Guess winter is coming early?   Rats.

I'll hussle out and ride the tractor this afternoon.  Couple more holes in dirt road I want to fill with rock/dirt.  Got most done last week, these are the pothole ones, others were 5 FEL & spread. Need to move my dog kennel panels tomorrow. Moving some chickens to new housing.  They'll need containment for a few days so I can restrict the old place they were using.  Darned free rangers gone rouge ones.  We'll change that!   Then, I can expand the pregnant doe quarters over the next 2-3 months.   Moving some stall areas in the barn.

Always something to do, right?   Well, there is at my place   DD off tomorrow (Thu) & Fri -- plan to get her help & do a stall panel at her place for/with her.     Rarely do I get help!   Will be nice.


----------



## Latestarter

Just sat down with my morning mug. Found a different shaped/color egg this morning so I guess one of the other pullets has joined the first. Pretty sure the first was a BO and that this is one of the RIRs. I don't eat a lot of eggs anymore so if only two lay through the winter, that ought to do me just fine. The other three can wait till spring to come online. Today is supposed to be very windy but bright sun and temps in the high 60s low 70s. I need to get back to work on my new goat barn bldg. Have the 2 side walls waiting to be framed and stood up then sheathed, then the roof and I can call it "good enough for now". Supposed to have T-storms passing through Friday night.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Everyone's so industrious today!    All I've managed to do is run laps in my living room, waiting for eggs to hatch.  Speaking of which...the little feller poked a hole out to where I could see an egg tooth, then less than 4 hrs later, there he was!    Little Gus Gus is a poppa!  I'd take pictures but I lost my blasted phone in all the chaos (yup yup, first hatch  LOL).


----------



## Granny Heeney

::crawling toward thread::  Coffee....must...have...coffee...


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Baymule

I’ve got coffee! I’m making cinnamon toast.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Drinking a cup now. Got my morning chores done. Feeling a bit better this morning. Hoping this means well for the future.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Granny Heeney  more chicks??   Always exciting time.  Then, we wait -- for grow out.

Yes, coffee going down & appreciated.  This morning I have a pot of chili working.  Wanted to get it cooking before I got involved in other work and forgot   then wouldn't have dinner and I've been drooling over the tasty  thought for several days. 

Cold & windy out there, again.  30 at wake up, may get to 45 today.  Now a warm up to mid 50 Fri & mid 60 to 70 on Sat/Sun.  Then back to 40s Monday   Who needs Disney with rollercoaster like this?   OH, I don't like rollercoasters!   


Well, need to get out to move the kennel sections, measure for tarps, off to TSC, then get those hens moved tonight...I HOPE!   May not get all ready before Friday night catch.   Find I have some issues to resolve with a rain catch at corner of this set up.

The heavy rains can create a "flood" at one spot.  Not an issue Normally but, if I enclose this "porch like" area (12X24 roof off one end of barn)  into a roost and run, then a heavy rain could be a mess with chickens scratching.    So -- some fill and some catchment, to be run off by spigot/hose at bottom of the drum.      Of course, once they have been broken from using other roost areas, I won't have to keep them penned.  But that's a few weeks off.   They WILL get lights early AM to encourage lay because they are connected to the barn, lights are there.  After they retrain,  only roost and added nest boxes will be utilized & they will totally free range again.   These hens will be beyond good lay at next molt, so this "temporary" use is fine.  Those who are coop roosting will also be  gone after next molt.  That coop will be re-sanitized and filled with young hens.  I need my broodies to produce a whole new flock this year!!   My young, smaller flock of RIRs will be a base for eggs.  I will add a few more purchased young hens in summer.  Maybe some BO & BR hens.   Gotta keep my egg sales going.

My coffee has really ramped my thoughts up this AM....  Out to get some work done.

Everyone else -- have a great day!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> This morning I have a pot of chili working.


Yay you did make chili! You've only been talking about it for a few days now


----------



## Granny Heeney

Very first chick from my own birds!    Here s/he  LOL  is!


----------



## Rammy

Granny Heeney said:


> Very first chick from my own birds!    Here s/he  LOL  is!
> View attachment 55361


Awwwwww!


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on! 
cute chick @Granny Heeney ! Congrats on the hatch
chores, housework, field trip, then possible trip back up to Mom's for the last tractor... yesterday got bunny cages cleaned... rarely have they gone 2 weeks but between the weather and Thanksgiving.... but finally got decent weather for a couple days here.


----------



## RollingAcres

Granny Heeney said:


> Very first chick from my own birds!    Here s/he  LOL  is!
> View attachment 55361


Cute! Congrats on your hatch!


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Very first chick from my own birds!    Here s/he  LOL  is!
> View attachment 55361


That is so exciting! You are a chickee Grandma!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Woke up to cool but decent & plenty of plans. Coffee on the run. Went to get some hay, so I could concentrate on working -- then clouds rolled in on ay home and rain began.  Just heavy sprinkles, stop & go, still rain!  Unload & come in for breakfast @9.  Nice pork BBQ.  Yeah, weird.

Overcast but stopped the water...supposed to clear in a while.  Have OUTSIDE work.  It needs to stop!!   I must finish the 1/2 done temporary coop set-up (temp for 6-8 months).    And I need to get the rest of the rock on that driveway back to DDs house.    OK I am here to wait it out maybe another 1/2 hr ??   Would be nice if that's all the wait     Just want to get it done & off list.

Took things to DD yesterday for her little "project".  If we don't get to it now, next wk is fine.  We have a day off together then, also.  It's a want, not a need project.  Two weeks out would be ok.


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on. temps better but pouring rain today... glad we got a few things done the other day. baking apple pies this morning, then over to the new farm to get some measurements, ect.


----------



## Baymule

Neighborhood party this afternoon! Taking Wilbur as BBQ pork and eggnog. Bring your own chairs!


----------



## Bruce

I think we need an address Bay! Texas is a BIG place even if we know the general area to look in.


----------



## Rammy

Once I get my errands done, I will be on my way. Hold me some ribs.


----------



## Latestarter

1.25" of rain last night according to the gauge. Emptying the feed buckets seemed a bit deeper than that.  Was quite the lightning show around 1am, but only lasted for an hour and a half or so. Ground is back to sponge status once more. Pretty windy as well right now. Another day of rest while things dry back out a bit. The goat shed took it all in stride and the goats kept nice and dry underneath.


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully the sun will come out and you can get the roof on so they can stay dry inside. I bet you'll have to cover the openings they are using to get under now or they will continue to go under rather than in simply due to habit.


----------



## greybeard

coffee and kolaches here. 
no, no one but wife and I can have any...for obvious reasons.


----------



## Granny Heeney




----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> then over to the new farm



Didn't that feel GREAT to say??     You worked so hard to make it happen.  I'm certain it is exciting to "be there"    Would be for me.

The pies sound good, too.   Great breakfast, IMO.  YUM


----------



## promiseacres

You know yes it does...it's been so bittersweet with dealing with my Mom... that well hard to feel great about it. I know it will work out but has sooo been frustrating. 
Lots of rain yesterday. No drips or water found anywhere we could tell on the farmhouse. Even the basement was amazingly dry.  Coffee is on,.. have to scoot get chores done then church.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, had another day with off/on rain yesterday.  I was working, so inside but, home to damp.   The front hung around all night, so this morning isn't any better     It could be worse, thankful it isn't.  we will get more of the misty stuff later.  It is warm, about mid 60s.  Plus I work again today -- I'll be making avocado brownies & coffee. Customers will be thrilled.  

Brought the new Instant Pot home.  Took some goat meat  out of freezer. Plan to pressure cook it Mon/Tues.   Not sure what seasonings yet but something exciting to serve over rice.  
Lately  I seem to have love affair with peppers & onions,  more than the usual.  I'll check some recipes before I cook.

Right now, enjoying coffee and thinking scrambled egg may be good.  Or warm oatmeal.  Or -- well, most anything fast.  Where's that apple pie???  THAT would be awesome.

Need to go feed.   I'm sure the animals are wondering where I am.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Not sure what seasonings yet but something exciting to serve over rice.


Butter. sugar and a little cream usually works...


----------



## Baymule

Wilbur was the hit of the party yesterday with several people asking how I made the pulled pork. We left some with the hosts of the party and brought some home. We had friends spend the night and I taught her how to make bread today. We made rosemary focaccia bread, dinner rolls and cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Yes there's LO pie.


----------



## Granny Heeney

*punches that weekend in the face*  Coffee...sometimes the light at the end of the tunnel is neon and says "Coffee served 24 hrs"...


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Yes there's LO pie.


Thanks for coffee. What is "LO" pie?
No pies here but I have some chocolate chip cookies and an apple cake.


----------



## Baymule

Cinnamon rolls for everyone!


----------



## promiseacres

Left over... lol....


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Left over... lol....


Ohhhh LO pie still sounds good!


----------



## Granny Heeney

I ain't proud, I'll channel cat those leftovers  LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, no pie but at 2 mini pumpkin cupcakes I had brought home.  OK but, not homemade and a touch sweeter than I would have liked.   Coffee was good, as usual.  Working on another cup now.  Got to sleep in, not on DGD to school schedual this week. 

Looking at goat meat recipes and have pretty well decided on one with a wine sauce.  For shanks, actually -- but ok for this.  Partly because I like the taste of most wine sauces AND mainly to use up a bottle of Merlot I have and will not drink.   Two birds with one stone, no waste.    Garlic, celery, carrots tomatoes, thyme & bay leaves  how can I go wrong?       Other one is more lemon, cinnamon, ginger, cumin, honey & tomato, that I'm viewing.  It will be tried next week.   Both sound good to me.   I'll report back and yes, pictures.  

Bay, you had some HUGE cuts from Wilbur.  It looks very tasty.

I need to head out there & get that temp coop finished today.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Apparently my milk was having a great morning  LOL


----------



## Bruce

Yep, probably was, until you drank it!


----------



## RollingAcres

Granny Heeney said:


> Apparently my milk was having a great morning  LOL
> View attachment 55472


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on. I have pancakes and apple cake.


----------



## Baymule

Apple cake? Yum! I have coffee and a puppy in my lap.


----------



## RollingAcres

Puppy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Forgot to post it yesterday


----------



## Bruce

I bet it looks different now RA!


----------



## RollingAcres

1/2 now


----------



## Latestarter

Just finished morning chores, have my big ol' mug of tea, and visiting my online family before I have to head out for the 45 mile drive to the feed store for goat pellets and chicken feed. The debate raging in my brain now is... 

Do I drive the additional 80 miles to get a decent Philly cheese steak sub w/xtra cheese, mushrooms and onions   The only time I would get out that way is if I'm headed over to the airport, and that "might" happen once or twice a year and not anytime soon. This is the closest I'll get about once a month when I make my feed run. Is it worth the extra 2.5 hours of driving , the cost of gas (which has dropped below 2 bucks a gallon here! ), dealing with the traffic going through Dallas , etc...

I'll let y'all know the outcome


----------



## RollingAcres

Just make your own cheese steak sub.


----------



## RollingAcres

He wasn't asking us. But let's take a vote on that:

Do you think @Latestarter will drive the extra miles to get a decent Philly Cheese steak sub?
or
Do you think he will not get the Philly steak sub?

I vote Yes.


----------



## Rammy

Yes...............


----------



## greybeard

Wife and I were coming back from Arkansas one day and almost down to Nack on US59, which we always take from Texarkana all the way home, when we got hungry. Decided we really really wanted to eat Mexican food at Posada's in Jacksonville so I cut cross country West at Timpson on 84 thru Mt Enterprise to Rusk, then North  up to Jax and then we traveled back South to lufkin on 69 to catch 59 again.
Yes...Worth it.
(There is/was a Posada's in Lufkin but their food sucks.)





Will Joe make the trip for the Philly?
Probably.
Neither wife nor I would drive 10' ft for one. Might be alright if they'd leave all that cheese and other goop off of it.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> so I cut cross country West at Timpson on 84 thru Mt Enterprise to Rusk, ....


Looks to be about a 65 mile detour.

I would guess Joe would keep driving and get that PCS, he seems to like to drive anyway. Not sure how much better the PCS made at that place is compared to what he could make at home. Gonna be a very expensive PCS with the extra time and gas for the truck even at < $2/gallon.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, Joe went the extra miles for his Philly cheese steak sub.

@greybeard there is a Posados Mexican restaurant in our little town. The food is fantastic.   It's packed all the time.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Looks to be about a 65 mile detour.


Somewhere around that.  I had already driven over 700m that weekend, so an extra 60 miles one way wasn't terrible, but the 2  hrs was a drag by the time we got home.


----------



## Bruce

That and the heartburn from the spicy Mexican food


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That and the heartburn from the spicy Mexican food


I've never had heartburn/indigestion more than once or thrice in my life that I remember, and those times, it wasn't from Mexican food.
Cheap whiskey.

But I'm not worried much. Besides, it's that 7th french fry that's gonna kill ya.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Latestarter said:


> Just finished morning chores, have my big ol' mug of tea, and visiting my online family before I have to head out for the 45 mile drive to the feed store for goat pellets and chicken feed. The debate raging in my brain now is...
> 
> Do I drive the additional 80 miles to get a decent Philly cheese steak sub w/xtra cheese, mushrooms and onions   The only time I would get out that way is if I'm headed over to the airport, and that "might" happen once or twice a year and not anytime soon. This is the closest I'll get about once a month when I make my feed run. Is it worth the extra 2.5 hours of driving , the cost of gas (which has dropped below 2 bucks a gallon here! ), dealing with the traffic going through Dallas , etc...
> 
> I'll let y'all know the outcome


Extra extra cheeeese.....  I'd walk a mile for a good Philly    I had a wrasslin' match with a lattice apple pie yesterday--it was delicious but it looked like I beat it with a hanger before I baked it.  So much going on yesterday, it got too cold, too dry and the strips kept falling apart.  Nobody but me complained and it's gone  ROFL


----------



## Granny Heeney

I have the makings for a blueberry pie but I don't want to make another lattice.  Do you have any cool ideas?


----------



## Baymule

Make a blueberry buckle. Pour blueberries in a dish. In another dish, melt 1 stick of butter, add 1/2 cup of sugar or more to taste. Add 1 teaspoon cinnamon and 1 or more cups oatmeal to make a crumbly mixture. Spread over blueberries and bake. It goes together real fast, real easy and everyone will scarf it up. Much easier than a pie!


----------



## Rammy

Do you bake it?


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> Make a blueberry buckle. Pour blueberries in a dish. In another dish, melt 1 stick of butter, add 1/2 cup of sugar or more to taste. Add 1 teaspoon cinnamon and 1 or more cups oatmeal to make a crumbly mixture. Spread over blueberries and bake. It goes together real fast, real easy and everyone will scarf it up. Much easier than a pie!


Oooh, I could do that, sounds delicious...uncooked oatmeal?


----------



## Latestarter

yes, uncooked


----------



## Baymule

Yup, uncooked oatmeal, bake at 350 degrees.


----------



## Bruce

Granny Heeney said:


> Extra extra cheeeese..... I'd walk a mile for a good Philly


Yeah but wold you drive 160 miles for one?


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.

So did @Latestarter drive that extra miles to get the PCS sub?


----------



## Granny Heeney

Bruce said:


> Yeah but wold you drive 160 miles for one?


An extra 80 miles, maybe, but there better be one heckuva doggie bag!  ;D


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks for coffee.
> 
> So did @Latestarter drive that extra miles to get the PCS sub?


Yep he did, 160 miles.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Yep he did, 160 miles.


Good for him (and his belly)!


----------



## Rammy

That must be ONE great philly cheese steak sandwich!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Blueberry Buckle in the oven!    As per @Baymule !




Added--Forgot to set the timer, had to go back and see what time I posted this.  Dork.  LOL


----------



## Rammy




----------



## RollingAcres

Granny Heeney said:


> Added--Forgot to set the timer, had to go back and see what time I posted this. Dork. LOL


Thank goodness for BYH!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Would it be wrong to eat a piece of this before anyone gets home, just to make sure it turned out right?


----------



## RollingAcres

Nothing wrong with that. It's called "quality control". 
Looks delicious!


----------



## Rammy

Im licking the screen


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks delish!


----------



## Granny Heeney

RollingAcres said:


> It's called "quality control".


  I are Agent 9.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll bet there’s none left. I’ve got the crud. Nose dripping like a leaky faucet, sore throat, feel like I’ve been hit by a garbage truck that backed up to see what he hit. Taking my home remedies plus Aleve and sudafed. 

Keeping our 2 year old granddaughter tonight because mom is out of town. Dad can handle the other two, but toss the youngest in the mix and it is chaos. LOL She is playing with blocks, she never winds down. I think I need another shot of elderberry syrup, some vitamin C and another box of Kleenex.


----------



## Rammy

Get better soon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Feel better!  You're a farmer - you don't have time to be sick!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Im licking the screen


Eeeewwwwwwwww!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I’ll bet there’s none left. I’ve got the crud. Nose dripping like a leaky faucet, sore throat, feel like I’ve been hit by a garbage truck that backed up to see what he hit. Taking my home remedies plus Aleve and sudafed.
> 
> Keeping our 2 year old granddaughter tonight because mom is out of town. Dad can handle the other two, but toss the youngest in the mix and it is chaos. LOL She is playing with blocks, she never winds down. I think I need another shot of elderberry syrup, some vitamin C and another box of Kleenex.


Feel better soon


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Would it be wrong to eat a piece of this before anyone gets home, just to make sure it turned out right?
> View attachment 55593


Did your family like it?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. @Granny Heeney have any blueberry buckle left?? here we call it blueberry crisp. But no matter it looks yummy!


----------



## greybeard

No caption needed...


----------



## Baymule

I put another pot of coffee on. Already drank the first pot. Took 2 year old granddaughter to daycare, went to grocery store, post office and came home to feed animals. DH peeled potatoes and they are simmering on the stove for potato soup. We’re sick, feel bad, this sucks.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Bay... use the bad weather days upon us to rest up, stay warm, remember to hydrate (you don't need to emulate me and end up with renal failure). I bought and have been eating oranges for the potassium and vitamin C. Get well soon!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Feel better immediately, Bay!    There was about 2 decent-sized pieces of bb left--ran it down to my friend this morning; she had a bad seizure yesterday and blueberries will make anything better.    She has 2 teen-aged boys, though, so she may not have even gotten any!  As for the rest of it, it disappeared so fast I'm not sure they tasted it  ROFL  Thanks again, @Baymule !


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> No caption needed...
> 
> 
> View attachment 55607


What a great shot, did you take it??  :-o


----------



## greybeard

Granny Heeney said:


> What a great shot, did you take it??  :-o


No, the photo was posted on a cattle board I frequent, and I didn't get to see the funeral train either. I do wish I had paid closer attention to the schedule of events. It passed only about 30 miles from me thru Magnolia, Spring, Tomball.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH is working half a day then we are splitting firewood.... as we have very little split for the woodburner. And we like our wood heat.
@greybeard awesome photo


----------



## Granny Heeney

Sun's coming up, chickens are out, everyone's fed....time for coffeeez...


----------



## Rammy

Fed chickens and cows last night. Need tea. Shuffling to kitchen.


----------



## Baymule

It poured down rain all night. I looked out window a few minutes ago, no lambs yet. I was going to get dressed, sick or not, and go check on Miranda, but I saw her and Ewenique hanging out together, both still fat. So I'll take that cup of coffee with my Kleenax. Sneeze, sniffle, blow, cough, blech. I sure am complaining a lot.....that sure ain't my normal! 

@Rammy, since you like tea, I think I'll boil up a pot of sassafras tea. Don't worry about the head cold and crud germs, passing it through the computer sanitizes it.


----------



## Baymule

Sassafras tea is ready and we have local honey to go in it.   




 



 

Mmmmmm this is the good stuff!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Wow, memories!  :-o  I remember trudging through the woods as a kid, getting excited and munching on leaves when we found a sassafras tree!


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Wow, memories!  :-o  I remember trudging through the woods as a kid, getting excited and munching on leaves when we found a sassafras tree!


That is a country kid rite of passage. The leaves are dried and ground to make File' (pronounced FEE-lay) for gumbo.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Sassafras tea is ready and we have local honey to go in it.
> 
> View attachment 55643
> 
> View attachment 55642
> 
> Mmmmmm this is the good stuff!


Boy! That looks good. Will go great with my oversized blueberry muffins.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Sassafras tea is ready and we have local honey to go in it.
> 
> View attachment 55643
> 
> View attachment 55642
> 
> Mmmmmm this is the good stuff!



Which method are you using to reduce the saffrole from it?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH stayed home to get wood split... Saturday didn't get much. The splitter wasn't working... he thought the tractor was the problem...but appears not. So borrowin a neighbors. Now they all want me to fix breakfast after letting me sleep in...


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you for coffee.

Anyone here in BYH affected by winter storm Diego?


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Thank you for coffee.
> 
> Anyone here in BYH affected by winter storm Diego?


Yes, I was, but that was before it became glam chic and got named.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Yes, I was, but that was before it became glam chic and got named.



Was your place flooded? Sorry I don't recall seeing any post about it.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Anyone here in BYH affected by winter storm Diego?


Most likely anyone in Virginia and North Carolina. BYC member in southern VA had 2 feet. Didn't lose power thankfully. I think parts of Tennessee might have had snow or ice.


----------



## Alaskan

Go back to bed.

Too much snow.


----------



## Sourland

Sorry for the mess here.  @Alaskan was supposed to be in charge of cleanup, but 'Al' has been busy working on his church.  I brewed an evening pot in case anyone is interested.  Sorry, don't have any carbohydrates.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That'll be just right for my plain cake donuts that just arrived from Dunkin Donuts.....thanks @Sourland .....


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Which method are you using to reduce the saffrole from it?


The "I drank the tea and it's gone" method. Seriously? I see no harmful effects from an occasional cup of sassafras tea.

It (safrole) occurs naturally in a variety of spices, such as cinnamon, nutmeg, and black pepper, and herbs such as basil. In that role, safrole, like many naturally occurring compounds, may have a small but measurable ability to induce cancer in rodents. Despite this, the effects in humans were estimated by the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory to be similar to risks posed by breathing indoor air or drinking municipally supplied water.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safrole


----------



## Baymule

I also found publications that claimed a cup of sassafras teas contained 4.5 times the amount that researchers think to be poisonous. 

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-674/sassafras

If that is true, then I should have been dead a long, long time ago.


----------



## Latestarter

Gonna take more than a bunch of nasty old safroles to take your mean, ornery, "old" self out...


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Gonna take more than a bunch of nasty old safroles to take your mean, ornery, "old" self out...


Dad-blamed right about that! Maybe why I am getting cranky in my "old" age, all them saffroles trickling through my liver, might be poking holes in it like liver flukes......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

which method....


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> The "I drank the tea and it's gone" method. Seriously? I see no harmful effects from an occasional cup of sassafras tea.
> 
> It (safrole) occurs naturally in a variety of spices, such as cinnamon, nutmeg, and black pepper, and herbs such as basil. In that role, safrole, like many naturally occurring compounds, may have a small but measurable ability to induce cancer in rodents. Despite this, the effects in humans were estimated by the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory to be similar to risks posed by breathing indoor air or drinking municipally supplied water.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safrole



Considering the number of times I have seen concerns raised about 'suspected' cancer causing agents, I assumed you would have performed due diligence in the matter.
We know for sure it is a cancer causative in rats but extensive tests have not been done on humans, but that isn't unusual. Lots of things have caution labels or even banned outright simply because of "Known to cause cancer in laboratory rats".

True, many spices contain safrole, but not to the levels contained in some sassafras roots.
In a great # of things, people point out that various substances have been used for centuries "with no problems" but, as they say, Absence of evidence does not equal evidence of absence.
On an almost daily basis, I flew thru air, drove thru and even walked thru terrain where Agent Orange was sprayed by the thousands of gallons but I haven't (yet) gotten cancer, therefore, agent orange doesn't cause cancer?

Globally many millions of people used tobacco their entire long lives and never got cancer, therefore, cigs aren't nearly as bad for us as is made out to be?

The Cherokee Indians used sasafrass extensively for centuries, but they had their own method of removing the safrole. I thought you may have used their method instead of one of the chemical methods that commercial spice makers use to reduce the safrole level in commercially prepared spices.


----------



## Baymule

I don't give it a thought. I dig up some roots, wash, then boil them. I'll say this, I've been sick for 2 weeks with a very annoying dry hacking cough. A cup of sassafras tea and the coughing STOPPED and didn't return for 8-9 hours.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, eggs hashbrowns toast and bacon too... 
Another nice sunny day to get wood split.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, eggs hashbrowns toast and bacon too...
> Another nice sunny day to get wood split.


Ohhhhh that sounds soooo good! We've both been sick, hungry, but the desire to cook a meal just hasn't been there! Thank God I bought a package of flour tortillas, been making breakfast burritos. LOL LOL You have inspired me!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, eggs hashbrowns toast and bacon too...


Made a frittata with the last 4 of my little russets. Just sausage and some scallion (home grown) along with 2 eggs donated by the hens. 



greybeard said:


> The Cherokee Indians used sasafrass extensively for centuries, but they had their own method of removing the safrole.


Would you happen to know that process? Not that I personally need it, wouldn't know a sasafrass plant if it was in a pot next to me. Don't even know if they grow here. But if it is simple, maybe Bay would want to give it a try.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Would you happen to know that process? Not that I personally need it, wouldn't know a sasafrass plant if it was in a pot next to me. Don't even know if they grow here. But if it is simple, maybe Bay would want to give it a try.


She can read it here: (SASSAFRAS TEA: USING A TRADITIONAL METHOD OF PREPARATION TO REDUCE THE CARCINOGENIC COMPOUND SAFROLE)
https://tigerprints.clemson.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2345&context=all_theses


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> She can read it here: (SASSAFRAS TEA: USING A TRADITIONAL METHOD OF PREPARATION TO REDUCE THE CARCINOGENIC COMPOUND SAFROLE)
> https://tigerprints.clemson.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2345&context=all_theses


I already have that, but perhaps it will help @Bruce should he ever decide to identify sassafras trees.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Gonna take more than a bunch of nasty old safroles to take your mean, ornery, "old" self out...





Baymule said:


> Dad-blamed right about that! Maybe why I am getting cranky in my "old" age, all them saffroles trickling through my liver, might be poking holes in it like liver flukes......


----------



## greybeard

I tend to take a very long and wide view of all things. and am, and always have been of the opinion that we, (especially those of us that are of sufficient age and/or ag experience that future new entries into farming might consider 'mentors') should be very careful what we 'put out there' as  being 'harmless'.
Everything we type here, will be read for years to come, by young people (and not so young) looking for advice and general guidance. It is incumbent upon each of us to set the best example possible, post the most accurate and factual information possible IF this board is to be regarded as the pre-eminent small farm/herd resource on the web.

If we tend to think, "Ahh...no one reads any of this or takes it seriously", we would be very wrong. I have already seen direct quotes of complete posts from this board with thread URLs included and usernames printed,in a commercially marketed book by a well known author that according to Amazon and Wiki, is "a renowned writer, historian, and animal advocate". Not all he had to say was complimentary either. This means, that not only are members and farm interested people reading these posts, but many thousands of others as well.
Just some of the names and urls leading to their posts:
greybeard
WildRosebeef
Bossroo
Francismilker
Herferds
Aggieterpkatie
Royd


And from BYC, there were even more..a lot more.
Homesteading Today had it's share of notoriety as well.
A typical review of the book:
_
__________ is a cogently written treatise on the subjects of animal rights and animal welfare. The author exposes the duplicitous nature of the claims that breeding animals for slaughter is or can be "humane". Highly recommended.
6 people found this helpful_
Macmillan Publishers, a Thomas Dunne book, so not some blog contribution or backalley paperback.

We tend to tout our successes, but the truth is, before success and longevity came upon on us, we learned our lessons and walked the harrowing path of success thru our mistakes...no need to allow future generations to make the same mistakes, even if they didn't cause us any harm personally.
I have seen first hand, the results of poor advice being followed as 2 different 4h kids lost animals when they followed some unique 'holistic' parasite control method they found somewhere on the internet and I have seen the same advice given on this board by well intentioned but less-informed-than-they-should-be members.

I'm 68 1/2 so if I get cancer tomorrow, no big deal, no big loss. I've already "lived' my life.
I have lots and lots of blood and death and suffering on my hands already. I don't want anymore.

I advise my grandchildren against risky endeavors, even tho I may have indulged in them myself at a younger and much more naive age and one of the things they will never get at my house is sassafras.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> I have already seen direct quotes of complete posts from this board with thread URLs included and usernames printed,in a commercially marketed book by a well known author that according to Amazon


I didn't know about such book but after reading your post I think I found such book and found those references mentioned. Just curious, did you read it?


----------



## greybeard

Yes, tho it has been a couple of years ago..I no longer have the book itself, as I gave it away as a "white elephant" Christmas gift one year ago. . It did very much surprise me to find the BYH references to those posts.


----------



## Bruce

At least they are citing their sources? It is sort of scary that someone would pull forum posts for a book they are publishing. Talk about subjective vs objective information.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> At least they are citing their sources? It is sort of scary that someone would pull forum posts for a book they are publishing. Talk about subjective vs objective information.


Yes, in the "notes" section..you can see them in the google books preview but cannot read the full comments the author wrote in the book text itself.




 



 


For me, it's no big thing. This is a public forum and every single word we type and submit is open to the worldwide public's absorption and  full  scrutiny.


----------



## Bruce

I would have a tough time believing much of anything in a book that used public forums as references. Of course we all know that if we read something on the internet it MUST be true.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I would have a tough time believing much of anything in a book that used public forums as references. Of course we all know that if we read something on the internet it MUST be true.


That isn't all it used, by any means, but you don't understand. This book is wholly ABOUT US and what we say on the internet...the backyard farmer, herder, the backyard home butcher and home processor and the ways we justify how we do things in comparison to how they are done commercially. What other reference would you expect the author to use if not our own words?

The book merely used them to illustrate a specific mind set and I found it often very accurate and in line with what I've observed here at BYH myself dozens of times. Many of us do indeed, (at least in part) attempt to rationalize our meat eating, milk drinking, egg gathering by how we care for them on small farmsteads as opposed to how they are treated on "factory or industrial" farms.


The book goes on, to explain that the 'all natural, free range, GMO free, blah blah blah farmer" isn't doing the animals any really big favor in the end,  and they are also not going to be stopping industrial farming, and anyone that believes this alternative style of management is more humane at the end is simply deluding themselves.
I don't agree that it makes one bit of difference...dead is still dead, and I'm always going to eat meat either way, but I do _understand_ where the author is coming from. I can see the world thru eyes other than my own.

From day one here at BYH and elsewhere on the internet, I've never made any bones about my livestock---they are ALL going to end up on someone's fork or between a bun somewhere.  They ALL have to produce....there are no mooing pets or non productive cattle here and never have been. I don't do the "Oh how cute" thing and there are no free rides here. A momma doesn't breed back or is unable to raise a calf?..., she is gone and I don't mean to someone's 'Rescue Ranch'. I DO take good care of my cattle, but I make no false representations...they're each and every one, destined to end up on a plate..the only question, is when.

And that, is the point of the book. No matter how well we treat animals, we are still raising them for someone to eat. I neither deny it, nor have a problem with that.
Name of the book is
_The Modern Savage.
Our Unthinking Decision to Eat Animals.
_
Ok, which one of you provided the photo of your pig for the cover?


----------



## Baymule

This modern savage has coffee ready. Y’all help yourself to some bacon, sausage, eggs, biscuits and homemade wild plum jelly. 

Any other modern savages got any milk, cream for my coffee and goat cheese they’d like to contribute to breakfast?


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Ok, which one of you provided the photo of your pig for the cover?



I think that's @Baymule 's Wilbur!



Baymule said:


> This modern savage has coffee ready. Y’all help yourself to some bacon, sausage, eggs, biscuits and homemade wild plum jelly.
> 
> Any other modern savages got any milk, cream for my coffee and goat cheese they’d like to contribute to breakfast?



Thanks for coffee and bacon and sausage and eggs and biscuits and wild plum jelly! Sorry I don't have any all natural, free range, GMO free milk or creamer to offer.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> No matter how well we treat animals, we are still raising them for someone to eat. I neither deny it, nor have a problem with that.


I don't have a problem with that either. If we want to raise our own animals for eating and if that makes us "feel good" about giving our animals a better humane life then so be it.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Sorry I don't have any all natural, free range, GMO free milk or creamer to offer.


Gluten free?  (eating that kind of stuff is about as filling and satisfying as this make-believe food.)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> This modern savage has coffee ready. Y’all help yourself to some bacon, sausage, eggs, biscuits and homemade wild plum jelly.
> 
> Any other modern savages got any milk, cream for my coffee and goat cheese they’d like to contribute to breakfast?


FF


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Gluten free?  (_eating that kind of stuff is about as filling and satisfying as this make-believe food_.)


It can be GF if you want it to be. Eating GF is expensive, our make-believe food is "free"!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee going strong.   Cold but sunny predicted for today.  Been a whirlwind few days.   3" snow Sunday, rained & melted that night. Work all day Mon.  Tues at work & get call about dogs killing chickens.  Witnesses & pictures.   Go home find 7 dead & 2 injured -- may need to finish them today (?) will see.   Found dogs, advised neighbors/owners and gave them a tentative $$$, pending today & last 2....as well as a "don't expect them to return if they come here again" talk.      (newly acquired dogs).

Needless to say, sleep was sketchy last night & up at 4: as I just gave up on it!  Thankfully they didn't get into all the fields but, I sell eggs and now down 8 young hens & a traumatized flock.  Days like Tues  make you consider many  options...  not all good   But, things happen and we move on.

Good news is that I am off until Sunday.   Guess I'll be "carrying" for next few days...in case.  We are supposed to have 60s Thurs thru Sunday       Hope it happens.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> I don't have a problem with that either. If we want to raise our own animals for eating and if that makes us "feel good" about giving our animals a better humane life then so be it.


which brings up another salient point.....a great deal of what we do and tout is not bout the animals at all...........it's about us. Making us "feel good".
I admit it..I do it and partially if not mostly for that reason. Cows don't give a crap if it's raining and cold, but I do, so I built a couple of good 22' x32' loafing sheds for when the weather is bad. They rarely ever ever use them, (maybe 2-3 nights/year here) but it's totally their choice....they're there for them. I feel I've done my due and 'feel good' about it. The cows don't give a rat's rear end about it and if they think anything about it at all, probably think; "crazy human....what's that for?...we got nice leather coats on......we ain't goin' in there." 

We do things to make ourselves 'feel good'....a rationalization, whether we will admit it or not. We do the same in all sorts of aspects of our lives. Draw little circles of isolation/insulation around ourselves so we feel more comfortable in society....and within ourselves.
(Why do you think the condemned-to-death prisoners are offered a last meal of their own choosing (or at least used to be) ? To perhaps make society feel 'less bad' about the taking of  life? exactly. We're about to kill the guy..you think we really really give a crap what he has to eat his last meal?
(Yes, I support capital punishment as long as we are SURE we got the right culprit and the punishment is applied equally across all demographics) 



But again, everything we type and say on the internet will be here for a very long time, to be read by many more than just our membrs.
I looked a little while ago at the stats and this is what it showed:
*Users Online Now*

greybeard,
Sumi
Total: 134 (members: 3, guests: 100, robots: 31)
Evidently, the 3rd 'member' chose not to have his/her presence visible.
Be careful what we advocate....the world is watching.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> It can be GF if you want it to be. Eating GF is expensive, our make-believe food is "free"!


Never, has the old saying "Ya get what you pay for" been more true.
I'm a glutton for gluten.  It's filling. The make believe food is exactly that..make believe..kinda like the imaginary friends some folks had when they were children, tho the imaginary friends probably served more purpose.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I'm a glutton for gluten. It's filling. The make believe food is exactly that....kinda like the imaginary friends some folks had when they were children, tho the imaginary friends probably served more purpose.


Unless one is intolerant to gluten.



greybeard said:


> The Modern Savage.
> Our Unthinking Decision to Eat Animals.


OK, so the guy is the same sort of emotional vegetarian as DD1. Figures people shouldn't eat animals. Is he also espousing a vegan diet so no animals are raised for any purpose other than as pets? How does a vegan even justify having a pet? Stuck in the apartment/house all day while Mom and Dad are at work? Get to go for a walk once or twice a day? 

I don't know how accurate the title of the book is to the text but I would argue that the BYH type of farmer is the opposite of unthinking when it comes to making the decision to eat animals or raise them for others to eat. Unthinking is a better description of many whose animal products come prepackaged at the grocery store. 

Or is his purpose only to dump on the small "eco friendly" farmer? I don't think anyone in that category thinks that "big ag" is ever going to be replaced with the small "family farm". That is what we had in past centuries before economies of scale and refrigeration came into being. 

I suspect this person's book is not read by many other than those already in his "choir".



RollingAcres said:


> It can be GF if you want it to be. Eating GF is expensive, our make-believe food is "free"!


And a PITA. But some do what they have to do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Unless one is intolerant to gluten.
> 
> 
> OK, so the guy is the same sort of emotional vegetarian as DD1. Figures people shouldn't eat animals. Is he also espousing a vegan diet so no animals are raised for any purpose other than as pets? How does a vegan even justify having a pet? Stuck in the apartment/house all day while Mom and Dad are at work? Get to go for a walk once or twice a day?
> 
> I don't know how accurate the title of the book is to the text but I would argue that the BYH type of farmer is the opposite of unthinking when it comes to making the decision to eat animals or raise them for others to eat. Unthinking is a better description of many whose animal products come prepackaged at the grocery store.
> 
> Or is his purpose only to dump on the small "eco friendly" farmer? I don't think anyone in that category thinks that "big ag" is ever going to be replaced with the small "family farm". That is what we had in past centuries before economies of scale and refrigeration came into being.
> 
> I suspect this person's book is not read by many other than those already in his "choir".
> 
> 
> And a PITA. But some do what they have to do.



I couldn't  agree with you more Bruce....but reading the prior post has made me sick of gluten   yikes,


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I don't know how accurate the title of the book is to the text but I would argue that the BYH type of farmer is the opposite of unthinking when it comes to making the decision to eat animals or raise them for others to eat. Unthinking is a better description of many whose animal products come prepackaged at the grocery store.


again, a rationalization. An "us vs them' comparison to (in part) try to justify the end. "_Well, at least we aren't crowding them all together and force feedi...blah blah blah..."_ We've all read it numerous numerous times.....the rationalizations.
He did not go very far into the 'industrial' meat production much at all. That, was in another/previous  book I presume.
The 'unthinking' part as it applies to this particular book is that the alt farmer types (Us) aren't carrying the thought process all the way to it's predictable and eventual end....the killing of the animal so we can eat it.  We prefer to focus on all the 'feel good' things we do. I don't remember if the author mentioned it or not, but We have to be honest here.....how many threads have you ever seen started that described in any detail at all,  how the actual killing process went, in comparison to the # of threads describing all the 'feel good' things we do?  A rough guess, would be 1 out of 100 but probably much much less than that.

The rest of the 'unthinking' part is that there is some kind of belief out there, that this 'kinder/gentler' way of animal husbandry is somehow a stepping stone or gateway to the cessation of raising livestock for food. (evidently, a lot of vegans believe it is..or maybe wishful thinking. We are, the camel's nose under the tent in their minds.)

They are our own words, telling the world what we do..................and what we don't do, but between the lines, are the things we don't often  mention that we do...or at least facilitate.
We probably aren't fooling anyone but ourselves. In the end, it's all the same.

We are going to raise 'em, kill them, bleed 'em out, skin 'em, gut em. carve 'em up, start a fire  and eat them..or what  they produce..and when they stop producing, then we'll kill them too. 
It's ok, and I don't mind a bit he used my own words. I don't pretend to be anything beyond what I am.
a beef producer.

Ask your daughter...she may have the book or at least be familiar with it. The paperback's price is probably under $10 Amazonian or may be available online for a fee thru eBooks or Kindle type thingies.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> And a PITA. But some do what they have to do.



Luckily I don't have to but DSD has to. After many years of having issues, she's recently diagnosed with celiac.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> This modern savage has coffee ready. Y’all help yourself to some bacon, sausage, eggs, biscuits and homemade wild plum jelly.
> 
> Any other modern savages got any milk, cream for my coffee and goat cheese they’d like to contribute to breakfast?


Awww, I had some homemade gravy to go with those biscuits but 9Volt and I savaged it.  >:-D**


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

Made a pot too...just was distracted getting here.... school, haircut for dd#1 & Mom's bringing down a load to the farm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Goodmorning, i being  a tea drinker...was hopin for some sasafras tea and a big hardy plate of sausage, bacon, eggs and biscuits. ... will check back in to see whats cookin,...... ya all have a great day going out to play with four legged kids.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Had my cup of coffee a bit ago and thought of y’all. Caught up on some posts over the last few days...wow! 

I did make Oreo balls (truffles) dipped in white chocolate and kids coated with green and red sprinkles on Sat. They were devoured before I could get picture evidence. Super yummy and easy. Kids able to help. I’ll definitely make them again. 

I’ll post an update on the farm journal.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Wehner Homestead  wondered where you were, not much posting from you of late.   Hope all is well.  Truffles sound good!

First of four days off here    Couple thing to get done before the darned rain hits us Fri late and on into Sat/Sun   2-3" we don't need.  But -- live with it!!

Neighbor came by to reimburse for dead chickens and update on dog containment.  Nice that this young man is responsible enough to take action quickly.  He's living in parents house (they divorced and are in area but not the house).  Hope the dogs do well with the shocker set-up as they are ok people dogs & just never around animals so no training.    I believe it will work out as he really wants it to do so.  

I have to go get some hay, bag of feed, some screws and get back home to finish projects.    I'm wasting daylight


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Guess the griddles  off, not cookin...oh well a bowl of oatmeal will do just fine.  @Wehner Homestead, thoes Oreo balls sound yummy !


----------



## RollingAcres

@Wehner Homestead glad to hear from you. Oreo balls are delicious, I've had them but never made them.

@Mini Horses sorry to hear about your dead chickens. Glad your neighbor is responsible and reimbursed you.

@MatthewsHomestead hope things are well with you. I know you haven't have time since started your job. Just wanted to say hi and wish you Merry Christmas in case you check in between now and Christmas time.


----------



## Latestarter

Sitting here having just finished a pan of a meal I haven't had in ages... cream of wheat! Cooked up, a little sugar and milk added and it's great! Never cared for it with nuts or fruit... Just as described is perfect for me.   Sure, biscuits and gravy, bacon, sausage, eggs, even some fried up ham (not my favorite)... Or some hash browns; scattered, smothered, covered, and chunked please drool) with a couple of eggs piggy backed would (absolutely) get devoured. But this meal was pretty much just what I wanted.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> Sitting here having just finished a pan of a meal I haven't had in ages... cream of wheat! Cooked up, a little sugar and milk added and it's great! Never cared for it with nuts or fruit... Just as described is perfect for me.   Sure, biscuits and gravy, bacon, sausage, eggs, even some fried up ham (not my favorite)... Or some hash browns; scattered, smothered, covered, and chunked please drool) with a couple of eggs piggy backed would (absolutely) get devoured. But this meal was pretty much just what I wanted.


I LOVE CREAM OF WHEAT


----------



## RollingAcres

I've never had cream of wheat


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> I've never had cream of wheat


You can get the instant packages..and give it a try, you just might like it on a cold morning, a little cream and honey, butter....yummy


----------



## RollingAcres

I've thought about trying it before but somehow always forget to put it on my shopping list...is it in the oatmeal isle?


----------



## Latestarter

Yes. located near the other "hot cereal" selections. I must confess that as with oatmeal, I do NOT like the "instant" (with puddings either  )... oatmeal or cream of wheat. It's also known as Farina. If you've ever had grits, it's similar in appearance and consistency but obviously made from wheat vice corn. I'm not a big grits fan, but then I wasn't raised with them. To me they (grits) don't have a lot of taste aside from whatever you're adding to them such as butter, eggs, etc. Of course those who were raised with grits probably feel the same way about cream of wheat...  It has a very mild flavor. 

I didn't even look at what the box cost me, but just did a google and the 28oz (big) box costs almost 10 bucks!   Had no idea it was that expensive.  Oh well... I like it, and a box lasts a very long time.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> located near the other "hot cereal" selections


That might also be the reason why I never thought to get cream of wheat when I'm at the grocery store. I'm not a fan of cereal or hot cereal. I usually pass on oatmeal. If I do have oatmeal, it needs to be sweet, with brown sugar AND maple syrup (yes both). I can't remember if I've had grits...if I've tried it, it would have been in my college years and that's a long time ago....


----------



## Latestarter

I'm a big fan of brown sugar and maple syrup in my oat meal as well (along with a little milk). Really good solid meal to hold you over on a cold damp day.


----------



## RollingAcres

It is very filling. Have you tried overnight oatmeal(cold oatmeal)? I actually prefer that than hot oatmeal but must have brown sugar and maple syrup in it as well.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Latestarter said:


> scattered, smothered, covered, and chunked please


  No way!  LOL I'm scattered, smothered, double-covered and chunked---Hubby teased me about it ("mangled, smashed, wiggled and stippled"  PNWesterners, pssh  ROFL) until he tried 'em...  >:-D  Now he just says, "Do mine like hers."


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> It is very filling. Have you tried overnight oatmeal(cold oatmeal)? I actually prefer that than hot oatmeal but must have brown sugar and maple syrup in it as well.


Vermont maple syrup....yummy.  never tried cold oatmeal on purpose. And my being lazy in the morning  makes me like the instant, lol, .....cream of wheat or oatmeal


----------



## RollingAcres

You'll have to prepare the cold oatmeal the night before (hence overnight oatmeal). Let the oat soak and soften in milk overnight. For some reason I like that texture better than cooked oatmeal. Not a fan of the instant ones. One time at work I didn't have anything, so a co-worker asked if I'd like some instant oatmeal. I said yes, made it, took a mouth full and almost threw up. The taste was too artificial for me.


----------



## Granny Heeney

I worked at the WH on Mingo in Tulsa for several years and used to annoy the fur off my manager and co-workers by playing this on the jukebox at slow times    It's catchy, dang it!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Vermont maple syrup....yummy


Vermont and New York maple syrup, I like them both! When my MIL used to live in Vermont, I'd ask her to bring some Vermont maple syrup whenever she came to visit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Granny Heeney ....I knew it when i saw it, I shouldn't  of hit play....Now I got  rasin toast going on in my head playing......


----------



## Granny Heeney

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Granny Heeney ....I knew it when i saw it, I shouldn't  of hit play....Now I got  rasin toast going on in my head playing......


Oh no, earworm!  I'm sorry (somewhat)  Heeheehee!  I guess it's catchy kinda the way chicken pox is catchy?  LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> Vermont and New York maple syrup, I like them both! When my MIL used to live in Vermont, I'd ask her to bring some Vermont maple syrup whenever she came to visit.


Never had the NY, maple syrup only Vermont as I lived in New England.....but thanks for the visual  of barfing the instant oatmeal....     .quess I'll  have to stay away from that for a while....barf


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Granny Heeney said:


> Oh no, earworm!  I'm sorry (somewhat)  Heeheehee!  I guess it's catchy kinda the way chicken pox is catchy?  LOL


Ya...... like the mites of a thousand infected chickens... thank you, lol


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Granny Heeney ....I knew it when i saw it, I shouldn't  of hit play....Now I got  rasin toast going on in my head playing......


Hahaha that's why I didn't play it.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> but thanks for the visual of barfing the instant oatmeal.... .quess I'll have to stay away from that for a while....barf


You're welcome! One thing I learned here at BYH, we share er'thing with er'one!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> Hahaha that's why I didn't play it.


Smart move !  Just think of the "four seasons singing  "


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> You're welcome! One thing I learned here at BYH, we share er'thing with er'one!


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> It [Cream of Wheat] has a very mild flavor.



Well, that's, one way of putting it.


----------



## Latestarter

Granny Heeney said:


> No way! LOL I'm scattered, smothered, double-covered and chunked


Actually, I too order double covered, but didn't feel that was necessary to say in my post  Used to order the (NY strip) steak & eggs, then changed over to the pork chops, then they turned the pork chops into pork chips (so thin they were like potato chips) so they wouldn't have to raise the price, so stopped ordering that for a while. Over the past decade or so, I guess they've had a hard time finding good cooks... Seems my meat is either over cooked or under. I even try to talk directly to the cook to let him/her know how I want the meat cooked. When they get it right, I've actually started tipping the cook. When I do, it generally catches them completely off guard. Guess that doesn't happen too often.

I have had cold (cooked) oatmeal before... sorry, I prefer it warm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Latestarter. ..you got me thinking about cream of wheat......so  I just ate a big bowl.....yummy, thank you


----------



## Alaskan

I grew up on cream of wheat as a kid.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> I grew up on cream of wheat as a kid.


Sounds like it's  your turn for a bowl full


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I use minute oats and make my own oatmeal by adding hot water then add brown sugar and sometimes walnuts. DD1 likes hers with a dash a my coffee creamer and brown sugar. DS likes his with brown sugar and crumbled bacon. DD2 will eat oatmeal any way you make it. I’ve never had cream of wheat. 

DH has mentioned eating coco wheats growing up. Wonder if that’s a chocolate version of cream of wheat?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> I use minute oats and make my own oatmeal by adding hot water then add brown sugar and sometimes walnuts. DD1 likes hers with a dash a my coffee creamer and brown sugar. DS likes his with brown sugar and crumbled bacon. DD2 will eat oatmeal any way you make it. I’ve never had cream of wheat.
> 
> DH has mentioned eating coco wheats growing up. Wonder if that’s a chocolate version of cream of wheat?


Coco wheats or coco puffs ? I hope you are comfortably resting right now as the doctor ordered....


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> I grew up on cream of wheat as a kid.



Sounds like a good reason to stay away from cream of wheat.    Hope that I'm not the only one wanting an evening coffee.  I just brewed a pot and left some oatmeal raisin cookies on the counter.


----------



## Bruce

Our internet SUCKS tonight! Can't even get through the threads.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m definitely wanting something to snack on...not sure what...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m definitely wanting something to snack on...not sure what...


Pickles and ice cream are a favorite i hear ...just kiddin, ring your table side bell and have someone bring you fresh fruit or bon bons


----------



## Baymule

I would like a nice fudgy brownie. Only thing about that is I'll eat the whole pan, don't need that. This is my go to recipe for a night time brownie snack.

Microwave Brownie In A Cup
2 tablespoons butter, melted
2tablespoons water
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
dash salt
4 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
4 tablespoons all-purpose flour
Directions:
1. In a small bowl, melt the butter, add water, vanilla and salt. Whisk well
2. Add cocoa powder, sugar, whisk well. Add Flour, whisk well.
3. Microwave in coffee mug for 60-90 seconds. Center should be slightly molten.
    Careful not to overcook.
4. Enjoy with a spoon. Careful, brownie will be very hot.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yummy! Have to be quieter than that since all the littles and DH are asleep and recovering from the stomach bug that I haven’t come down with. (Praying that I don’t!)


----------



## Bruce

Yeah you and the little one sure don't need that!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Trying to take care of us. It’s hard not being mama to the other kiddos, especially since they are sick. 

Found some Oreos!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> Trying to take care of us. It’s hard not being mama to the other kiddos, especially since they are sick.
> 
> Found some Oreos!


Make sure you eat the inside first...and save the chocolate cookie outside for last ...


----------



## Mini Horses

I throw the inside away -- tooo sweet!   Like the cookies ok.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Sounds like a good reason to stay away from cream of wheat.    Hope that I'm not the only one wanting an evening coffee.  I just brewed a pot and left some oatmeal raisin cookies on the counter.


Nice to see you over here again.  

Eh, I don't mind it.  But it isn't comfort food either.

Now that couple of weeks that my mom decided little kids should eat a half of a grapefruit for breakfast...  I just went hungry.


----------



## greybeard

I liked Cream of Wheat when I was a kid..probably because it was expensive and we didn't get to have it often. Tried some again a few months ago and hated it...........same with 'Malt O Meal.
(I'm not really big on grits either)
Oatmeal, I can take it or leave it and usually will leave it.
I'm just not much on any breakfast food that has a texture and consistency of something that has already been eaten once........


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> I'm just not much on any breakfast food that has a texture and consistency of something that has already been eaten once........


 Never thought of it that way before - but will probably never think of it any other way again!!  Good thing we don't eat much of any kind of grain product around here...


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Baymule

I have coffee and a box of Kleenax.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We did away with the kleenex and just use toilet paper...Charmin....got tired of blowing out the tissue and having a handful of snot....


----------



## Baymule

I have used toilet paper too, but ATM I haven't run out of Kleenax. LOL


----------



## Latestarter

Alaskan said:


> Now that couple of weeks that my mom decided little kids should eat a half of a grapefruit for breakfast... I just went hungry.


  So you were one of the original users of the "grapefruit diet"!   Proof that it works!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> We did away with the kleenex and just use toilet paper...Charmin....got tired of blowing out the tissue and having a handful of snot....


 well THAT'S  A  VISUAL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am sittin here eating and just read that.....dang dude.....you sure are funny


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Storm just started again, thundering too...see ya all later for desert, bout to loose internet....


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I would like a nice fudgy brownie. Only thing about that is I'll eat the whole pan, don't need that. This is my go to recipe for a night time brownie snack.
> 
> Microwave Brownie In A Cup
> 2 tablespoons butter, melted
> 2tablespoons water
> 1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
> dash salt
> 4 tablespoons granulated sugar
> 2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
> 4 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> Directions:
> 1. In a small bowl, melt the butter, add water, vanilla and salt. Whisk well
> 2. Add cocoa powder, sugar, whisk well. Add Flour, whisk well.
> 3. Microwave in coffee mug for 60-90 seconds. Center should be slightly molten.
> Careful not to overcook.
> 4. Enjoy with a spoon. Careful, brownie will be very hot.



Sounds quick and easy! I'll have to give it a try. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RollingAcres

Just finished lunch. A few of us order Thai food for lunch today.


----------



## Sourland

CntryBoy777 said:


> We did away with the kleenex and just use toilet paper...Charmin....got tired of blowing out the tissue and having a handful of snot....



Why is it that I feel the need to wash my hands ?


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Why is it that I feel the need to wash my hands ?


Always a good idea.


Just sayin'


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> Oatmeal, I can take it or leave it and usually will leave it.  I'm just not much on any breakfast food that has a texture and consistency of something that has already been eaten once........


It's always been a consistency thing for me, and when it's cold...ugh...    Dad called it "hot cereal," and we'd occasionally get it after church when my parents didn't want to cook a whole breakfast.  Mom didn't get it---it would hit the back of my throat and literally gag me.    I'd get sent for a nap for not eating my breakfast but the trade-off was fine with me if it meant not having to eat oatmeal.  ROFL!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Granny Heeney.  That dang ear worm....was driving me nuts...so i played it for my husband ...not bothering ME any more ...he's  not happy lol


----------



## Granny Heeney

Alright, who gave us their cold  LOL  We're going through Kleenex like Sherman through Detroit.  Ugh...  I've taken to walking around with a roll of toilet paper.  *snort, snuff, sniff*


----------



## Granny Heeney

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Granny Heeney.  That dang ear worm....was driving me nuts...so i played it for my husband ...not bothering ME any more ...he's  not happy lol


They say the best way to get rid of an earworm is to listen to it, so it actually worked?  Heehee!  Poor Hubby...sorta...  *evil laugh*


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Granny Heeney said:


> They say the best way to get rid of an earworm is to listen to it, so it actually worked?  Heehee!  Poor Hubby...sorta...  *evil laugh*


Lol...and i have been singing it to him......just when his mind is off of it.....i strart hummin it....


----------



## Granny Heeney

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol...and i have been singing it to him......just when his mind is off of it.....i strart hummin it....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol...and i have been singing it to him......just when his mind is off of it.....i strart hummin it....


Your evil..............knew I liked you for some reason.............


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Out of creamer, DH is sick with the stomach bug. My cup of coffee wasn’t the same this morning. 

I’m limiting myself to one cup/day since pregnant.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast this morning but not "cold".  Get to approx. 60 and -- of course  -- rain!!   started sprinkles at noon, still doing that & heavier stuff coming tonight, all day tomorrow and even into Sunday    Not anything  I wanted!   Off work and too wet to do anything outside.   Booooo!      Could be worse.  

Got some BYH time.   Did get hay this morning, all in & done.  Goats & minis loved me for it    Guess I'll watch it rain tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> Out of creamer, DH is sick with the stomach bug. My cup of coffee wasn’t the same this morning.
> 
> I’m limiting myself to one cup/day since pregnant.


Have you got canned milk ? Works fine in a pinch......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have you got canned milk ? Works fine in a pinch......



I’m a French vanilla snob but unlike LS, I don’t have to have a specific brand. I did use a dab of goat milk but it just wasn’t the same.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m a French vanilla snob but unlike LS, I don’t have to have a specific brand. I did use a dab of goat milk but it just wasn’t the same.


Well after a day lounging in bed (per your dr.) And eating bon bons, pickles and ice cream...you may want to go lite on  french vanilla...its high in calories. ...hope your family gets over the bug soon


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Can I burst your bubble and say that I don’t like pickles or ice cream? I did crave chocolate ice cream with my first and she could eat it daily! Lol


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I have coffee and a box of Kleenax.


You getting any better Bay??



Granny Heeney said:


> Alright, who gave us their cold  LOL  We're going through Kleenex like Sherman through Detroit.  Ugh...  I've taken to walking around with a roll of toilet paper.  *snort, snuff, sniff*


You have to ask? It was @Baymule obviously!



Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m a French vanilla snob but unlike LS, I don’t have to have a specific brand. I did use a dab of goat milk but it just wasn’t the same.


And you couldn't a 1 drop of vanilla extract??


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> Can I burst your bubble and say that I don’t like pickles or ice cream? I did crave chocolate ice cream with my first and she could eat it daily! Lol


no problem...I forgot how much older I am than you are....so does that mean you don't  know the expression "did the rabbit die "???


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Wehner Homestead

I don’t know that expression but I do know these...

“See ya in the funny papers!” 

“Crick” instead of creek or stream

I’m going to “Davidoova!”

And just because we need a laugh... “git r dun!”


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok...a long time ago....that was how they tested for pregnancy.....and if the rabbit died..you were prego....no pee sticks back then .....At this very moment in time ,I just felt old knowing that factoid...


----------



## Bruce

Got more of us close to your age than far from it B&B. Lots of us remember such things. 



Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m going to “Davidoova!”


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Got more of us close to your age than far from it B&B. Lots of us remember such things.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means.



X2


----------



## Latestarter

OK, so just for giggles and grins, from what I understand, the rabbit test was replaced by using frogs long before that saying died or test strips came along, as rabbits were getting too expensive. "The frog died" just doesn't sound as sexy...

ETA: I have no idea about davidoova either... 

ETA: 2nd time to correct spelling of "fog" to "frog".


----------



## Bruce

Fogs?

Oh, frogs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Got more of us close to your age than far from it B&B. Lots of us remember such things.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means.


Oh thank you lord and baby jesus....scared me for a moment, thank you Bruce


----------



## Bruce

Must be a young person's thing 
Even "the Google" couldn't tell me a thing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I think the rabbit  test..was my parents generation. And was used into my early teens...when i was still a 


Bruce said:


> Must be a young person's thing
> Even "the Google" couldn't tell me a thing.



Is a daviddoova taking a poop ? ....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Must be a regional or local thang....never heard it before either.


----------



## Baymule

It's cold and wet outside, windy too. Still sniffling, feeling cruddy, this stuff just won't LEAVE!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> It's cold and wet outside, windy too. Still sniffling, feeling cruddy, this stuff just won't LEAVE!


Sorry you feel like crap, that's  no fun at all


----------



## Latestarter

cold, wet, damp, windy, generally uncomfortable weather here as well. Thankfully I'm not sick (at the moment), but I have been out in public, so it could be coming.

Looks like (radar) that spinning low is now right over the junction of AR/LA/MS, and the back side feeder bands are dissipating over me here. Heaviest stuff in over is GA/FL and up north in Misery and Illinois.


----------



## Baymule

It's going around. Somebody sneezes in the grocery store, you walk through it minutes later....breathing. BAM! you just got a snort of germs.  So far, I haven't figured out a way to go out in public and hold my breath.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> cold, wet, damp, windy, generally uncomfortable weather here as well. Thankfully I'm not sick (at the moment), but I have been out in public, so it could be coming.
> 
> Looks like (radar) that spinning low is now right over the junction of AR/LA/MS, and the back side feeder bands are dissipating over me here. Heaviest stuff in over in GA/FL and up north in Misery and Illinois.


No truer words have been spoken...pounding rain here


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been successful so far keeping it out of my chest, and it is getting better.....knock on wood.....Bay maybe some of that elderberry wine or Eggnog would make ya feel a bit better and allow ya to get some rest, too....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've been successful so far keeping it out of my chest, and it is getting better.....knock on wood.....Bay maybe some of that elderberry wine or Eggnog would make ya feel a bit better and allow ya to get some rest, too....


We have been taking a couple of glugs  of elderberry syrup, mixed with 3,000 mgs of powdered vitaminC, and a shot of Kahlua before bed don't hurt neither.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, so I have 5 POL pullets and at least 4 are laying. I believe the 5th has just started. I'm already starting to back up on eggs since I don't use/eat them like I used to. SO tonight I broke down and tried this:





I added additional eggs as mine are pullet starts so small vice large or ELs... So also added a bit more of the other ingredients as well. Here's what I ended up with:



Pretty tasty though I can taste the "egg" flavor, not overly sweet, but it is rather "oily" from the butter in the pie dish as well as the mixture itself. Might have to alter that a bit. The crust formed real nice but only "browned" down the sides and not on the bottom, so need to adjust temp up a bit or increase cook time more. Overall, it's OK though.


----------



## Alaskan

Looks good!

For lots of eggs...

I like:
 old fashioned pound cake (12  eggs)
Chocolate souffle 
and
Eggs Benedict (I can run through a bucket of eggs with eggs Benedict!    )


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on


----------



## Rammy

Tea for me, please.


----------



## Baymule

That's a delicious looking pie!

Here ya' go @Latestarter  One of my favorites.

Lemon Chess Pie

Ingredients

2 cups sugar
1 tablespoons flour
1 tablespoon cornmeal
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1/4 cup melted butter
1/4 cup milk
grated lemon rind from 1 lemon
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 9-inch pie shell (uncooked)
Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
Whisk together sugar, flour, and cornmeal in a large bowl.
Add eggs, melted butter, milk, lemon rind, lemon juice, and salt and whisk well.
Pour into pie shell.
Bake for 15 minutes.
Reduce oven temperature to 300 degrees and bake for another 40 to 45 minutes.
Pie will still be failry jiggly but will firm up as it cools.
Refrigerate until ready to serve.
Nutrition Facts
Lemon Chess Pie

Amount Per Serving
*Calories* 378
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy black tea? Green tea? Sweet tea?

Out and about running errands this morning then home to make a baked ziti for a Christmas party later. Then need to clean house for DS birthday party tomorrow.

Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh -- yes, lots of eggs for pound cake    Yummy.  I also do a good amount  of bread pudding when eggs & goat milk is abundant.

Slept well, coffee excellent,  leftover stew for breakfast  

Some of my chickens are laying, some still on strike.   Worse part of that is the lack of eggs to sell  --  which paid for their feed.  Now they cost me.  Need to change that, so lights will begin tomorrow. My customers are complaining of "no taste" on commercial eggs.   Can we say "appreciation" ??

Not raining but off/on all day coming.  It's just wet feeling and not comfortable.  Temps are good...60.  If sun out, it would be great! Ground is saturated.   Computer time today


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! Im new here but want to say hello! I have my BIG Capt. America full of the finest coffee and am just browsing the goat section here.NO big plans for the day just research, research, research.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well a fine morning to ya @r3bauer !!.........feel free to stop in anytime....where the coffee is Fresh and opinions and thoughts Abound.....


----------



## RollingAcres

@r3bauer welcome, glad you stopped in.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks @Baymule  I've added your lemon chess pie recipe to my recipe file and will give that a try next go-round. I'm not a real big pie/cake/frosting fan and my favorite fruit type pie is blueberry. Another pie I like is chocolate pudding pie. @Alaskan do you have a recipe to share for that old fashioned pound cake or do I just google it and choose from those provided? @Mini Horses concurred... do YOU have a recipe you really like for that pound cake? I haven't had pound cake in many decades but would absolutely give that a try as well. Sadly, I've always been a better cook than baker... Which is probably a very good thing or you'd be seeing me as a star on "My 600 Pound Life"...


----------



## r3bauer

Mid December and no snow here makes me happy! As I get older I hate snow more and more. @Latestarter chocolate pie is amazing my second favorite to pecan.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope it doesn't "make up for it" come February/March time frame...


----------



## r3bauer

Same here!! I bought my chicks last March with the plan to move them in April.  Well we got a ton of snow and cold in April and wound up with 10 chickens in our basement in a small area after the out grew the brooder. Trying to avoid that this season. Going to get 5 Cayuga ducks and possibly some pygmy goats this spring


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> @Rammy black tea? Green tea? Sweet tea?
> 
> Out and about running errands this morning then home to make a baked ziti for a Christmas party later. Then need to clean house for DS birthday party tomorrow.
> 
> Y'all have a good day.


Black or sweet is fine. Fixed some bold english breakfast tea this morning. So good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sweet tea dinking here, getting ready for lunch


----------



## RollingAcres

I like all kinds of tea, cold and hot. Cold can be unsweetened or sweet tea but hot tea I prefer unsweetened.


----------



## Alaskan

FINALLY found a proper recipe. 

https://www.ourstate.com/true-pound-cake/

I am not home, so couldn't see if I have 1 that I usually use. But the one above looks right.

Kid 2 is celiac, so recipes that are mostly flour (so replacing is difficult and omitting impossible) just aren't cooked any more at my house.  

However, my paternal grandfather loved pound cake.   And it freezes like a dream. Which meant it was cooked often when I was growing up.  You can cook it up in a bunch of smaller pans and freeze them for whenever.   Truly, a year later, they are still good.

Notice, proper pound cake does NOT use a rising agent.

The room temp ingredients make a huge difference in giving it some fluff.

If you want a touch less dense, you can separate out all eggs.  Mix in 1 yolk at a time, as the recipe asks.  I like putting any seasonings in at that point (I usually use cardamom and a tiny touch of cloves and nutmeg).  Then once all yolks are in, then add the whipped up whites. 

Yes... this cake is for those who are strong of arm!  

Once cooked and cooled.  I dust it with powdered sugar, slice, drench with cognac or rum, a dollop of almost no sugar whipped cream.  Doesn't get better!

A thin slice toasted with butter on it is great for breakfast.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alaskan said:


> Once cooked and cooled. I dust it with powdered sugar, slice, drench with cognac or rum, a dollop of almost no sugar whipped cream. Doesn't get better!


Holy Cow - that sounds delish!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, thank AL... saved for future (soon!) use   As an aside, I have a pork shoulder in the oven, about an hour left to go. Gonna eat/get FATttttttttttt today!


----------



## Baymule

Pound cake calls for a half teaspoon of Mace. It’s a spice most have never heard of, try it in pound cake and pumpkin pie.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Pound cake calls for a half teaspoon of Mace. It’s a spice most have never heard of, try it in pound cake and pumpkin pie.


Yep, mace is good in pound cake.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> For lots of eggs...


One makes @Baymule's Mama Wall's eggnog! Uses a full dozen.



r3bauer said:


> Good morning all! Im new here but want to say hello! I have my BIG Capt. America full of the finest coffee and am just browsing the goat section here.NO big plans for the day just research, research, research.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! Its 7:05 here and I am enjying a nice BIG cup of joe. DW is making country fried steak and eggs for breakfast and all is right in my world so far. How are all of you doing?


----------



## Baymule

We have a beautiful sunrise this morning. The sheep are at the round bale, roosters are crowing, coffee is hot, all is good.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> It's going around. Somebody sneezes in the grocery store, you walk through it minutes later....breathing. BAM! you just got a snort of germs.  So far, I haven't figured out a way to go out in public and hold my breath.


My daughter's fixing to wrap herself in Chlorox disinfectant wipies, as we're running to Aldi in a minute


----------



## Granny Heeney

r3bauer said:


> Good morning all! Im new here but want to say hello! I have my BIG Capt. America full of the finest coffee and am just browsing the goat section here.NO big plans for the day just research, research, research.


Welcome!    I just did a triple take at your name--my maiden name is Bauer and my younger sister is Rachel!  :-o


----------



## r3bauer

Granny Heeney said:


> Welcome!    I just did a triple take at your name--my maiden name is Bauer and my younger sister is Rachel!  :-o


wow my last name is Bauer and I have 3 sons all with R first names hence the R3Bauer. It fitting that we have Bauer as our last names(maiden in in your case) since it is German for farmer!


----------



## Granny Heeney

r3bauer said:


> wow my last name is Bauer and I have 3 sons all with R first names hence the R3Bauer. It fitting that we have Bauer as our last names(maiden in in your case) since it is German for farmer!


I was wondering if it was a football thing, as in RG3    Yah, folks teased me about the farmer thing when I was a kid since I grew up in the burbs of Chicago, but I skedaddled into the hills as soon as the gate came down!


----------



## r3bauer

Im 3-4hrs west of Chicago in Dubuque, IA


----------



## promiseacres

Just up... no church as we have to prep for DD#2 s birthday party... slept in and DH made coffee. She'll be 4 tomorrow. She wants movies and coconuts for her birthday...


----------



## greybeard

Another beautiful morning here in paradise, where every day, is above average...the sun is bright, the cows are fat and I can already hear the guns over at the rifle range a few miles away.


----------



## r3bauer

In big news for DS #1 he passed his EMT practicals and is now ready for the national registry test next month.


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> Another beautiful morning here in paradise, where every day, is above average...the sun is bright, the cows are fat and I can already hear the guns over at the rifle range a few miles away.


That made me think of Lake Wobegone  LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee was good.   We still have overcast, off/on showers until Tues.  Such a downer!  Limits a lot.    BUT -- leaving for work in 5 minutes!  All inside giving away food samples..

Have a great day!!


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> In big news for DS #1 he passed his EMT practicals and is now ready for the national registry test next month.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

promiseacres said:


> She wants movies and coconuts for her birthday...


 OK... gotta be some sorta story behind this one... Why in the world does a kid want coconuts for a birthday present? 



r3bauer said:


> In big news for DS #1 he passed his EMT practicals and is now ready for the national registry test next month.


 Congrats to your son! Not an easy step completed or test coming up. Best wishes to him on successfully passing it.

I just finished the last of the egg custard pie I made. Have my mug of tea, and plan on dozing and enjoying football today while hoping the "back 40" will dry out sufficiently that I'll be able to get back to work here maybe tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bruce

I hope you get some dry weather there @Latestarter


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks Bruce. Next three days are supposed to be ~60° give or take a degree or three, and partly cloudy with low winds. That should help though no clouds and a better breeze would help more. Next rain chances come Tuesday night through Wednesday. But that's forecast to be "chance of showers" so not "heavy rain"... The ground here right now is just saturated. Any rain will basically have nowhere to be absorbed...


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> Congrats!!!!





Latestarter said:


> OK... gotta be some sorta story behind this one... Why in the world does a kid want coconuts for a birthday present?
> 
> Congrats to your son! Not an easy step completed or test coming up. Best wishes to him on successfully passing it.
> 
> I just finished the last of the egg custard pie I made. Have my mug of tea, and plan on dozing and enjoying football today while hoping the "back 40" will dry out sufficiently that I'll be able to get back to work here maybe tomorrow afternoon.



Thank you! Have to brag a little, he was a professional musician at age 18 playing SXSW ( Giant Music festival in Austin, TX), left his band worked odd jobs, decided to go for his EMT last summer and started it in August will be completely done next month, he is going to go on to get his paramedic and ultimately wants to be a flight medic. He is only 20!


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> Thank you! Have to brag a little, he was a professional musician at age 18 playing SXSW ( Giant Music festival in Austin, TX), left his band worked odd jobs, decided to go for his EMT last summer and started it in August will be completely done next month, he is going to go on to get his paramedic and ultimately wants to be a flight medic. He is only 20!


You have a right to brag about him!! That is awesome!


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> Thank you! Have to brag a little, he was a professional musician at age 18 playing SXSW ( Giant Music festival in Austin, TX), left his band worked odd jobs, decided to go for his EMT last summer and started it in August will be completely done next month, he is going to go on to get his paramedic and ultimately wants to be a flight medic. He is only 20!


Flight medic should be a fun job... or at least interesting.

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

@Latestarter I am not sure...I think she was tired people asking.... she was happy with her doll, barbie, sit n spin and other toys. 

Coffee is on. Need to get moving have a dental apt but DH is home so I get to go by myself.... will probably get some groceries too.


----------



## Baymule

Brunch will be around 11:00, leftover ribeye and baked potato.


----------



## r3bauer

DW is home with me today. I have an appointment at the VA in Iowa City. She made me scrambled eggs and sausages along toast and coffee.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sitting here with a plate full of sliced roast pork shoulder, reheated, and a big ol' mug of tea. Good luck at the VA r3. I use the VA over in Shreveport, LA. I don't normally get to eat when I go though as they're usually drawing blood (fast required).

Edit to correct spelling of blood...


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> no church as we have to prep for DD#2 s birthday party... slept in and DH made coffee. She'll be 4 tomorrow. She wants movies and coconuts for her birthday...


PA, Happy Birthday to your DD2 today! She's my DS's birthday twin! 



r3bauer said:


> In big news for DS #1 he passed his EMT practicals and is now ready for the national registry test next month.


R3B Congrats to your son!



Latestarter said:


> I'm sitting here with a plate full of sliced roast pork shoulder, reheated, and a big ol' mug of tea


Sounds yummy! I'm sitting here eating a plate of buffalo chicken pasta for breakfast/lunch.


----------



## Latestarter

MMMmmmmm buffalo chicken


----------



## RollingAcres

It's the leftover sauce from buffalo chicken pizza yesterday. I just tossed it in some pasta with some garlic. Here's the buffalo chicken pizza (with sausage on top) DH made yesterday.


----------



## Baymule

I love to make home made pizza. Another gray gloomy day here. Steaks and taters are warming up, y’all dig in! I’m sure going to! LOL


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> when I go though as they're usually drawing blond (fast required).


anyone we know?


----------



## promiseacres

Home from the dentist....still numb  so it's just soup for me.  everything looks yummy


----------



## r3bauer

Thanks all. I have been having numbness in my left ring and pinky finger for about a month now with diminishing grip strength I hope its an essy fix


----------



## Rammy

Could be carpal tunnel. Im having a similar problem but its my thumb and forefinger. I got one of those wrist braces at wallyworld and its helped alot. I wear it at night. Maybe you can try that.


----------



## r3bauer

Well pinched nerve in my elbow. Slightly worse that in 2013. Muscle damage in my hand due to it. Occupational therapy or surgery find out at a later date.


----------



## Rammy

Ouch.


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> Well pinched nerve in my elbow. Slightly worse that in 2013. Muscle damage in my hand due to it. Occupational therapy or surgery find out at a later date.


Whichever one it is, do it. I am a great believer in, if it's broke, get it fixed. Sounds like you've been here before, when is your next appointment?


----------



## r3bauer

Baymule said:


> Whichever one it is, do it. I am a great believer in, if it's broke, get it fixed. Sounds like you've been here before, when is your next appointment?


I feel the same way. Im going to call tomorrow to set an appointment and figure it all out.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Brunch will be around 11:00, leftover ribeye and baked potato.


DANG!! I missed it.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> DANG!! I missed it.


I saved you a plate, it's in the refrigerator.


----------



## Bruce

I'll be right there!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Leftover pie, apple and peanut butter...I think. Left at a family get together...so not mine.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all. I have forgone the coffee this morning for a big glass of arnold palmer. not sure what breakfast will entail yet. I am going to call about my hand today and try to get in sooner than my check up in mid January.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.


----------



## Granny Heeney

RollingAcres said:


> It's the leftover sauce from buffalo chicken pizza yesterday. I just tossed it in some pasta with some garlic. Here's the buffalo chicken pizza (with sausage on top) DH made yesterday.
> View attachment 56074


----------



## Granny Heeney

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Leftover pie, apple and peanut butter...I think. Left at a family get together...so not mine.


Apple and peanut butter?  Ooooh, how'd that taste?  I'd try that....  Especially now, I'm waiting for payday and eating leftover leftovers  LOL  Thinking of going out and free-ranging with the girls just for a change of pace


----------



## r3bauer

Granny Heeney said:


> Apple and peanut butter?  Ooooh, how'd that taste?  I'd try that....  Especially now, I'm waiting for payday and eating leftover leftovers  LOL  Thinking of going out and free-ranging with the girls just for a change of pace


It reminds me of a caramel apple when I ate it as a kid


----------



## Latestarter

leftover leftovers?   I get it though... Just me here so anytime I cook a standard family sized meal, I'm eating it for days... Turkey, pork shoulders, roasts, etc.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> leftover leftovers?   I get it though... Just me here so anytime I cook a standard family sized meal, I'm eating it for days... Turkey, pork shoulders, roasts, etc.


Same here with just 2 of us in the household, but as I do almost all the cooking, I set a 3rd day limit, otherwise the fridge gets cramped for space. If we haven't eaten it by the end of the 3rd day, it goes out no matter what.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> I set a 3rd day limit,


That's pretty much what we do.  If it freezes well - I'll freeze it.  If not, between dogs, pigs and chickens nothing is really 'wasted.'


----------



## greybeard

Except for turkey after a holiday, I very rarely freeze leftovers. As I told the wife, "If we didn't eat it in 3 days the first time around we aren't going to want it a few months down the road either".
(people food is among the least of my expenses)


----------



## Alaskan

People food is hugely expensive up here. 

We eat it until it starts to go bad.  Yeah. . Starve or eat the leftovers you hate.

And if they do start to go bad the chickens get them.

Going in now for a blood draw... wellness thing.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> "If we didn't eat it in 3 days the first time around we aren't going to want it a few months down the road either".


I think the issue is "We've already eaten it 3 days in a row and are sick of it NOW". Might be perfectly tasty heated up out of the freezer in a week.


----------



## RollingAcres

3 or 4 days is usually the max for leftover food. I normally bring leftover the next day for lunch.


----------



## r3bauer

with two teenage boys in the house plus me (who is a powerlifter) very seldom do we have left overs. In the rare instance we do they are gone the next day


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I think the issue is "We've already eaten it 3 days in a row and are sick of it NOW". Might be perfectly tasty heated up out of the freezer in a week.


no, not for us. Food leftovers that are frozen then thawed are never as good as freshly prepared food and the taste of frozen 3 day leftovers is not something I care to endure regardless of the time span between. Taste, texture and aroma all suffer IMO. Tried it several times with a variety of different leftovers each instance, each with the same results. 

(maybe we just aren't hungry enough?)


----------



## Bruce

Maybe 
Some things do well frozen and reheated. Lasagna is one.


----------



## Mini Horses

I freeze it the first day -- leaving only what I want to reheat the next.   Then have meals ready when I don't want to cook.  Most often things like stew, soups, etc.

Large meats, roasts. turkey, etc. are either shared with kids or turned into plan overs next day. That's just to not waste it.  If I get lazy & forget, well, animals get it.


----------



## Rammy

Lasagna.....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Lasagna is one.


I do not in any way, shape, or form partake of any kind of lasagna.. fresh baked or otherwise.


----------



## goatgurl

@greybeard you kinda scare me...  don't like trees and don't like any shape, size, form or fashion of lasagna.  are you sure you're an earthling?


----------



## Alaskan

I love a good cheesy meet filled lasagna!  

True though... not traditional Texas food.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Rammy

Got me a big ol' cinnamon roll this morning...........tea for me...........yumm!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Promise!!....got home inspection today at 2pm and increasing rain chances as afternoon wears on.....hoping it will hold off until the inspector gets done with his business....can't hang out this morning tho.....still working on the truck....it has turned into a real mystery/adventure....will probably post in my thread about it later......hope all have an Enjoyable day!!....


----------



## Mini Horses

Hoping all goes well with the inspection ,  Country.

Would be nice if all went well with the truck repairs, too    It's always a PITA when we have vehicle issues.   I need to get brake pads on my car ---  grrrrr.  But, could be a LOT worse.  At least the truck is fine.

Awoke to 26 degrees this AM....up to 30 now.     COLD!  Everything was white and glistening off the frost everywhere.
Instant "pretty", then ugg "cold", now hurry and warm up.  It should get to 50.   Chickens are roaming, goats are still bedded in their barn, minis are neighing "where's hay?".    Coffee is hot and delish!      Yeah, moving slow this AM...out the door in a few.  No one is starving!


----------



## greybeard

goatgurl said:


> @greybeard you kinda scare me...  don't like trees and don't like any shape, size, form or fashion of lasagna.


I cut trees off roads or fences on average a dozen times/year. My sister lost a perfectly good 2 story barn a few years ago to an oak tree that blew down. I lose power here on average once every 2 months for anywhere from 2 hrs to all day & 1/2 the night due to trees on power lines. None, of those trees were mine. Always one off my brother's place, my sister's place or off the national forest. Their fallen leaves and limbs get washed into the natural drainage ditches that are dry most of the year, then clog up the two 32" culverts under my 1/4 mile long drive and the water ends up coming over the road, washing it out or at at the least, washing out the crushed limestone. I have to clean all that wet heavy mess out with a pitchfork before the next heavy rain comes, and as a matter of fact, need to do it now.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Rammy said:


> Lasagna.....


I've had a hankering to make one for about a week but the price of ricotta    It's been through the roof here for a while.  Cows are endangered in SC right now, don'cha know  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> I've had a hankering to make one for about a week but the price of ricotta    It's been through the roof here for a while.  Cows are endangered in SC right now, don'cha know  LOL


With a gallon of milk and 2 lemons, make your own.

Lemon Cheese Recipe
This rich and delicious cheese may be made in the evening and will be ready to spread on hot croissants for breakfast! It is a great cheese to start for all ages and experience. You may have to add a bit more or less lemon juice depending on the milk you use. 
Ingredients 
1 gallon of milk
2 large lemons 
Recipe 
Warm milk to 165 degrees F (you may go up to 190F to help your milk coagulate). Stir often to avoid scorching the milk. Add the juice of the lemons to the milk. Stir and allow to set off the stove for 15 minutes. 
The warm milk will separate into a stringy curd and a greenish liquid whey. Line a colander with cheesecloth 
and pour the curds and whey into the colander. Save the whey for baking bread if desired. Tie four corners of the cheesecloth into a knot and hang the bag of curds to drain for an hour or until it reaches the desired consistency. 
Remove the cheese from the cloth and place it in a bowl. Add salt to taste -- usually about 1/4 teaspoon. You may mix in herbs. Fresh dill leaves are delicious. Place the cheese in a covered container and store in the refrigerator. This cheese will keep up to a week. It is a moist spreadable cheese with a hint of lemon taste.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I cut trees off roads or fences on average a dozen times/year. My sister lost a perfectly good 2 story barn a few years ago to an oak tree that blew down. I lose power here on average once every 2 months for anywhere from 2 hrs to all day & 1/2 the night due to trees on power lines. None, of those trees were mine. Always one off my brother's place, my sister's place or off the national forest. Their fallen leaves and limbs get washed into the natural drainage ditches that are dry most of the year, then clog up the two 32" culverts under my 1/4 mile long drive and the water ends up coming over the road, washing it out or at at the least, washing out the crushed limestone. I have to clean all that wet heavy mess out with a pitchfork before the next heavy rain comes, and as a matter of fact, need to do it now.


Sounds like you should move to the desert! No problem with trees falling on power lines there.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Sounds like you should move to the desert! No problem with trees falling on power lines there.


No trees falling down but there are giant cactus that could fall on his house or barn


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I cut trees off roads or fences on average a dozen times/year. My sister lost a perfectly good 2 story barn a few years ago to an oak tree that blew down. I lose power here on average once every 2 months for anywhere from 2 hrs to all day & 1/2 the night due to trees on power lines. None, of those trees were mine. Always one off my brother's place, my sister's place or off the national forest. Their fallen leaves and limbs get washed into the natural drainage ditches that are dry most of the year, then clog up the two 32" culverts under my 1/4 mile long drive and the water ends up coming over the road, washing it out or at at the least, washing out the crushed limestone. I have to clean all that wet heavy mess out with a pitchfork before the next heavy rain comes, and as a matter of fact, need to do it now.


That will make you hate trees.

Yep.


----------



## Mini Horses

I use vinegar in the milk for that cheese -- plus fresh goat milk.  It freezes well!   Yes, make cheese or feed to chickens, pigs, cats, dogs, etc.    Get a goat!   You will have more milk than you need.  Then there's cream, butter, yogurt and on and on.

GB -- maybe put some fencing a few feet before the culvert opening to catch the debris, then easier & more open clean up?  Seems like it would be.  Maybe even most moveable with tractor and attachments?   Worth some thought.


----------



## goatgurl

so ok @greybeard maybe you don't hate every tree, maybe just the ones that cause you and yours problems.  I can appreciate that kind of dislike but to condemn them all is just wrong.  the lasagna you get a pass on, everyone has something they don't like. for me its green beans, yup the veggie that everyone loves I would rather not partake of.  childhood thing I guess.


----------



## Bruce

DD1 won't touch a green bean in any form. DD2 will eat them only if they are raw.


----------



## Rammy

I love green beans. Grow and can them myself every year. Will cook some for dinner, just them and some bread and butter. Yum!


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> GB -- maybe put some fencing a few feet before the culvert opening to catch the debris, then easier & more open clean up? Seems like it would be. Maybe even most moveable with tractor and attachments? Worth some thought.


Not possible.
1. Tho it is my road to maintain , it actually is located on my sister's property thru a titled mutual easement. She lives a few miles up the highway and rarely visits her 41 acres here. I and a friend run cattle on it thru a casual lease arrangement,  I don't mind spending the $$ or time and energy on her fence, but it would be extremely difficult to find anything to anchor it to other than trees, and I am loathe to tie wire to trees, doubly so for trees that don't belong to me..
2. The end of the inlet side of the culvert is directly below the property line fence.. (built in 1965)  beyond that, is US Govt land. I can do lots of things, but placing any fence on Govt property is taboo. They send a survey crew out every few years to remark the property line and to ensure sure no one is encroaching on _The People's_ property.
3. Since I have a separate fence on the opposite side of that road to contain livestock and allow us to travel without opening any gates, the fence at the inlet side is sacrificial and the lower wires broke years ago from the pressure exerted from the debris dam. Wire exacerbates the problem anyway. They grab any small twigs that pass and the twigs build up, and they grab more & bigger and bigger stuff till you just have a big mat of forest debris extending several yards out into Govt land.
I do tho, appreciate the suggestion and your opinion.


----------



## greybeard

goatgurl said:


> so ok @greybeard maybe you don't hate every tree, maybe just the ones that cause you and yours problems. I can appreciate that kind of dislike but to condemn them all is just wrong.


I've killed thousands, probably 10s of thousands. (but as Arnold S. said in True Lies.."just the ones that deserved to die")


----------



## promiseacres

Good Morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## Rammy

Got my BEC biscuit and my "tea" ( rc cola)for breakfast. Now drudging to work.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee.


----------



## Baymule

I got lemon chess pie in the oven!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## RollingAcres

Yummy!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> View attachment 56166


Those look great!

As to green beans!  

Grew up on them.  SUCH a Texas thing, they grow great in the heat there.   Spent many an hour tending to and harvesting and preparing them.  My dad loved them.  I can eat them politely....  but I sure don't like them!


----------



## Bruce

Eating politely is much nicer than just cramming a bunch of beans into your mouth!


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Granny Heeney

Glad to see I'm not the only one still up...SOMEone badgered me into making half a pot of coffee so I ain't going to be sleeping for a while.  Howdy everyone!  LOL  Coffee's on!


----------



## Bruce

Um, Granny it isn't even 8 PM. I think most of the regulars here will be up for some time coffee or not.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> DD1 won't touch a green bean in any form. DD2 will eat them only if they are raw.



My daughter is NOT a veggie eater...like almost none!  Potatoes, white beans, pork & beans  - about sums it up.  Weird because she ate them as a kid, most of them.  Was never forced to.

I always say, the only thing green she likes is $$$$$.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Um, Granny it isn't even 8 PM. I think most of the regulars here will be up for some time coffee or not.



  Yep!!   Sometimes 12--3AM is my only free time.


----------



## Latestarter

Granny Heeney said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one still up...


 As has already been mentioned... wayyyyyyy too early for bed.


----------



## Rammy

Mini Horses said:


> My daughter is NOT a veggie eater...like almost none!  Potatoes, white beans, pork & beans  - about sums it up.  Weird because she ate them as a kid, most of them.  Was never forced to.
> 
> I always say, the only thing green she likes is $$$$$.


Doesnt everyone?


----------



## Bruce

Nope! I like lots of green veggies!


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all!! I got my BIG cup of coffee and semi ready for the day. Have an appraiser coming to look at the house, we are wanting to clear up some debt and on Tuesday I applied for a refinance loan, yesterday the appraiser call and said I can be there by 11 tomorrow! We weren't expecting them until next week.


----------



## Rammy

Good luck.


----------



## r3bauer

Rammy said:


> Good luck.


Thanks we arent getting our hopes up until the cash is in hand but we are feeling pretty positive.


----------



## promiseacres

Hope it goes well. House prices around us have increased. So our place appraised for over 30,000 more than in 2016!  today is a baking day. Sugar cookies, gingerbread, caramels, chocolate covered pretzels, maybe some fudge and pasteries.


----------



## r3bauer

promiseacres said:


> Hope it goes well. House prices around us have increased. So our place appraised for over 30,000 more than in 2016!  today is a baking day. Sugar cookies, gingerbread, caramels, chocolate covered pretzels, maybe some fudge and pasteries.


Thank you! Today is the last day before the holiday chaos. We have our friendsmas tommorow, my moms Sunday, my dads Monday and finally recover on Christmas day.
I am going to smoke a 16lb turkey tomorrow and DW is making a13lb ham, plus we have everyone bringing something so there will be tons of food!


----------



## Mini Horses

Things are pretty much a "normal" day here on Christmas.  That happens when you've had so many of the holiday.   We don't do a lot of much.   So, a nice meal, usually late day.   Only kid is 16 (sole GD) -- she wants $$ -- easy shop.   Decorations are fairly minimal.   It's all good.   My kids are 49 & 52, both divorced.   We are pretty mellowed out.   Haven't exchanged gifts for several years.  My mom, dad & DH are all passed on to greener pastures.

Today is first official day of "winter" and it's 71 here    almost 20 degree above norm.   It's also still dreary & rainy.   All I want for Christmas is sunshine!       Well,   a lottery win would also be acceptable!  

@promiseacres   all the baking sounds delish!   Used to do the marathon bake deal years ago.  When kids were young and their friends kept the house full.     My then DH was from a large family and we had lots of get togethers.    One year I thought I'd get a head start, so baked and froze.  When I got ready for using -- they were almost gone!!    The kids had found them (garage freezer!) and had been consuming.   Whatcha gonna do?   BAKE MORE!!!  

Now, multi selections are seldom.   I'm thinking a plate of brownies may happen soon.  Yum.


----------



## r3bauer

Mini Horses said:


> Things are pretty much a "normal" day here on Christmas.  That happens when you've had so many of the holiday.   We don't do a lot of much.   So, a nice meal, usually late day.   Only kid is 16 (sole GD) -- she wants $$ -- easy shop.   Decorations are fairly minimal.   It's all good.   My kids are 49 & 52, both divorced.   We are pretty mellowed out.   Haven't exchanged gifts for several years.  My mom, dad & DH are all passed on to greener pastures.
> 
> Today is first official day of "winter" and it's 71 here    almost 20 degree above norm.   It's also still dreary & rainy.   All I want for Christmas is sunshine!       Well,   a lottery win would also be acceptable!
> 
> @promiseacres   all the baking sounds delish!   Used to do the marathon bake deal years ago.  When kids were young and their friends kept the house full.     My then DH was from a large family and we had lots of get togethers.    One year I thought I'd get a head start, so baked and froze.  When I got ready for using -- they were almost gone!!    The kids had found them (garage freezer!) and had been consuming.   Whatcha gonna do?   BAKE MORE!!!
> 
> Now, multi selections are seldom.   I'm thinking a plate of brownies may happen soon.  Yum.


DW always tries baking and such ahead of time, well two teenagers and a powerlifter husband make that an exercise in futility! LOL
Edit: Appraisal went well so heres hoping!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Have a spread of 3 kinds of fudge, caramels, chex mix and sugar cookies and gingerbread men. 
Gingerbread cookies are perfect with coffee ! No frosting needed


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning! Coffee is in the cup. @promiseacres those look delicious!


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning! Coffee is on!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! Keeping granddaughters for the weekend to give their parents a rest. Have had a 2 year old puking at inopportune times, like 12:30 this AM. She’s running around like nothing happened now. She just ate cinnamon toast so I’m sure I’ll be seeing it again. LOL no fever, just because. 

We’ll have Christmas this evening with them, got the littles lots of presents, money for the 11 year old for her trip with Dad to London and Paris on spring break.


----------



## Baymule

I got 140 alerts..... maybe later. That ought to take awhile. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We’ll have Christmas this evening with them, got the littles lots of presents, money for the 11 year old for her trip with Dad to London and Paris on spring break.


Lucky 11 Y/O!!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Bacon and eggs over here!  And hot buttered raisin toast!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well ham sandwich for breakfast, working more coffee now.   Brought ham (& grapes) home from yesterday demo...good stuff.   Today I am making cookies, again!   Guess there will be lots of "stuff" for more of those tonight.   Every butter & "spread" maker thinks they need to show people how to make cookies, brownies, cakes, etc.    They pay, I do  

30 degree and big frost this morning but gone FAST as the sun came up!   YES --there is still a sun out there -- had not seen it in so long that I was wondering about the whereabouts!    Even cold is easier to handle with enough sunshine.       Plus the gloom is so depressing from rain & overcast.  Will be a good day!

So -- need to leave (to make chocolate, choco chip cookies!).  What a job!  Yes, I get to sample them too -- quality control


----------



## Latestarter

Good breakfast Granny! I'm just finishing mine as well. Had 5 slices of bacon and 3 smallish pullet eggs fried in bacon fat. Eating the last slice of bacon YUM! Really prefer my eggs over easy then cut them all up to make a yolky, runny "mess" to fork onto toast and eat. I've been skipping the toast though since the toast coupled with all that protein and fat means weight gain. I'm hoping just doing the protein (and fats) that it'll draw additional fat from storage and help lose some weight.


----------



## greybeard

been very foggy here every night and early morning hrs for last several days.
Covers most of extreme E. Texas.
4th largest city in US and surrounding counties covered in fog:


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> been very foggy here every night and early morning hrs for last several days.
> Covers most of extreme E. Texas.
> 4th largest city in US and surrounding counties covered in fog:View attachment 56274


Which city?


----------



## greybeard

Houston Tx.
I think the picture was posted on Twitter  3 days ago,but may have been only 2 days.I was able to view the full moon only for a few minutes last night before the fog returned.


----------



## Alaskan

I thought that was Houston but just wasn't sure.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce

It is a pretty cool picture. Must be interesting for the people at the top of the skyscrapers to look out the window, then go down and outside.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Baymule

I've been up awhile, my coffee went cold while I was using my blabberbingers, LOL. It's getting light now, gonna get dressed, go feed, come in, shower and then pack our suitcase. Going to my sister's on Conroe. We had Christmas with DD and family last night. They needed clothes for the two little girls, so we covered them up in new clothes. At 2 and 3, they are already into sparkly dresses, Minnie Mouse, tights, sparkly shoes, pretty panties and all the fancy little girl clothing. They went wild opening presents. The oldest got money, she is going to London and Paris with her Dad on spring break.


----------



## Granny Heeney

BAKING DAY!    Anyone else slinging flour and eggs around today to feed the masses tomorrow?


----------



## Rammy

Tea for me, please. I just cook for me. Currently doing my fall cleaning.


----------



## greybeard

Granny Heeney said:


> BAKING DAY!    Anyone else slinging flour and eggs around today to feed the masses tomorrow?


Tomorrow morning's Kolache dough is rising, and before long it won't look so empty and orderly...My son and his wife,  are coming over tonight to cook sausage gumbo, and my eldest sister will be joining us for supper, and Ill be getting the dressing in the oven and the turkey and ham ready to go in. In less than 24 hrs, the 16' of tables on the far left will begin to fill with food.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sixteen feet of food sounds awesome!!


----------



## canesisters

I was talking to a friend at church yesterday and found out that (oddly) they had no plans for Christmas day... none.
So I said that I was needed to head to my sister's around noon, but that I'd love a reason to make Mom's traditional Christmas casserole.  Next thing I knew, that couple is coming, her Dad, my Dad and a couple of 'maybes' from a few other friends.  LOL  Instant Christmas party. 
It's going to be fun.  I'm putting an assortment of Christmas hats/headbands outside the door with a sign that says:
_*The best way to spread
Christmas cheer
is singing loud
for all to hear!
So belt it out,
Sing loud and proud!
Pick your hat
and come on in!*_


----------



## Granny Heeney

greybeard said:


> Tomorrow morning's Kolache dough is rising, and before long it won't look so empty and orderly...My son and his wife,  are coming over tonight to cook sausage gumbo, and my eldest sister will be joining us for supper, and Ill be getting the dressing in the oven and the turkey and ham ready to go in. In less than 24 hrs, the 16' of tables on the far left will begin to fill with food.


I'm hooked up with a bunch of PNW-erners and years ago, the first time I said the word "Kolache," they all stared blankly at me.  LOL  Now if that ain't a crying shame!  ;D  I ain't talented enough to put a batch of those together.  The foods are pretty much all I miss about the Chicagoland area...can't walk 10 feet without tripping over a Kolache!


----------



## Granny Heeney

canesisters said:


> I was talking to a friend at church yesterday and found out that (oddly) they had no plans for Christmas day... none.
> So I said that I was needed to head to my sister's around noon, but that I'd love a reason to make Mom's traditional Christmas casserole.  Next thing I knew, that couple is coming, her Dad, my Dad and a couple of 'maybes' from a few other friends.  LOL  Instant Christmas party.
> It's going to be fun.  I'm putting an assortment of Christmas hats/headbands outside the door with a sign that says:
> _*The best way to spread
> Christmas cheer
> is singing loud
> for all to hear!
> So belt it out,
> Sing loud and proud!
> Pick your hat
> and come on in!*_


Oooh, what's the story behind that casserole??


----------



## Granny Heeney

*Would wash 2 loads of socks for a Kolache*


----------



## greybeard

Granny Heeney said:


> I ain't talented enough to put a batch of those together.


There's nothing to it, tho those, are not kolaches....

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-blow-up-a-glucose-monitor.37785/


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> In less than 24 hrs, the 16' of tables on the far left will begin to fill with food.


And in 26 hours the 16' tables will be full of empty dishes.


----------



## canesisters

Granny Heeney said:


> Oooh, what's the story behind that casserole??



I'm sure there's a dozen variations of it.  Mom used to make it every Christmas.  On the evening of Christmas Eve, mix together eggs, milk, sausage & cream of mushroom soup. Layer bread in a casserole dish.  Cover in egg mixture.  Add a layer of bread and cheese, cover in mixture top with cheese and put in the fridge overnight.  In the morning we got our stockings as it cooked and we couldn't touch the presents under the tree until we had eaten breakfast.. and WOAH to the girl that acted up between stockings and breakfast!!!!!  I suspect this had more to do with Mom & Dad needing a little time to wake up before things got crazy.
But since we only got it on that one day, it was special to us.  I took over the 'Christmas morning' traditions for a few years after she passed... but then my sister didn't want to get going early (Mom probably thought that was funny...) so we stopped having the casserole and just went right to a big dinner. 
SO - THIS year, I'll make the casserole again.  Who knows, maybe a whole new tradition with friends instead?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> And in 26 hours the 16' tables will be full of empty dishes.


I wish. there'll be leftovers till I get sick of them and toss them all on 3rd day


----------



## Granny Heeney

1 cherry, 2 punkins done...I have a lurker, though, I don't know if both those pumpkin pies are going to make it til tomorrow  LOL  "Can I eat it?"  "Uh, yeah..."  "Today?"  "Well, it's your pie, eat it whenever you want."  The man acts like he never gets any sweets, but every week has Muffin Monday.


----------



## Bruce

Dibs on the cherry pie!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Granny... muffin Monday just aint gonna hold a candle to a nice warm pumpkin pie!   Or any other home made fruit pie IMHO. I mean, really...


----------



## Granny Heeney

Latestarter said:


> Sorry Granny... muffin Monday just aint gonna hold a candle to a nice warm pumpkin pie!   Or any other home made fruit pie IMHO. I mean, really...


LOL!!!  I seem to be getting that impression!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Merry Christmas everyone!    Coffee's on!


----------



## promiseacres

@canesisters sounds like you've a new lovely tradition! Sounds like a fun time this morning. 
Merry Christmas everyone. Waiting on DH to wake up...he's not felt good so letting him sleep.


----------



## Granny Heeney

*giggle*


----------



## r3bauer

Happy Holidays all! May your herds be healthy, chickens be laying, and family be happy!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## greybeard

Been up all night except 2 hrs. THE MOST unusual Christmas Eve I ever had!
About 7pm, just as son#3, his wife, me and my wife and my eldest sister sat down and started eating gumbo, an acquaintance from nearest neighboring place pounds on door, opens it, takes one step in, his white tee shirt covered in a big splotch of red, and croakly exclaims....."Bill shot me".  He had indeed been shot thru the upper right abdomen, just below his rib cage, and a matching exit hole in the back. 9mm  looked like. Son grabbed my Mossberg, since we don't know WHO is coming thru the door or what was going to happen next...

Too tired to explain it all right now, and I got turkey to fix, but the guy did survive at least long enough to make it into the ambulance and Bill was released at the scene. It was all related to the question I asked about horses in the horse section.

Wife and I were discussing who was going to fix what this morning and she looks at me sternly and sez "Don't make me call Bill..."


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow, just wow....


----------



## greybeard

Oh...and...............Welcome to Texas........


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Latestarter

What the hell?!  Good Lord GB... there must have been one hell of an explanation for Bill to be released at the scene after shooting someone... Hope the rest of your day goes a whole lot better than your Christmas eve went! If folks are gonna get shot over them horses, might be time to stop being neighborly and give them back to who rightfully owns them!


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow, WOW, WOW  on the shooting incident!

OTHERWISE --  I'm wishing Merry Christmas to everyone.  Also sending prayers that upcoming birthings are all easy and happy, gardens are abundant and people can love their neighbors to spread Peace & Joy.  Feel free to raise your voices with mine.


Sun is out, temps are moderate (45), animals are all fed, I got up alive.  Going to enjoy my day...just a normal one.  No big meals or gatherings.   I do plan to clean house  , later have a small meal from whatever is in frig, a glass of wine & be thankful for a quiet day.  Already finished chores,  sent greetings to both kids, delivered GD her gift and I'm thru.

Actually, there are several of us out here who are having a similar no fuss day.   Mostly we have spent years with the hussle of raising kids and can enjoy the fact that all are grown and just fine!     Enjoy your rest.    All you youngins -- enjoy your kids!


----------



## Alaskan

My kids are old enough....  they picked as their Christmas present get to sleep in.

Now at the ripe time of 10am they are doing chores... then breakfast..... then presents.

The kids are getting socks BTW, by request.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Good Lord GB... there must have been one hell of an explanation for Bill to be released at the scene after shooting someone...


There was. Video. Bill was in a place he had every legal right to be, doing what he had verbal and text permission to do from the property owner.  The guy that got shot worked for property owner. Both made poor decisions, but only one got shot and he will be facing assault charges once he leaves hospital.

Never insult another man's wife in his presence. Ever.


----------



## Latestarter

Ouch! insult to injury... literally... survive the shooting to face assault charges... damn.


----------



## greybeard

for breakfast, some very ugly, too quickly thrown together  kolaches


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> for breakfast, some ugly kolaches


Looks like a great spread!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!


----------



## promiseacres

As long as they taste good....


----------



## Baymule

On our way home.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Never insult another man's wife in his presence. Ever.


Um, what ever happened to "sticks and stones can break my bones but words can never hurt me"???


----------



## Bruce

It wasn't supposed to snow at all yesterday yet it did a bunch. And the sunlight was just right to put us inside a snow globe


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> There was. Video. Bill was in a place he had every legal right to be, doing what he had verbal and text permission to do from the property owner.  The guy that got shot worked for property owner. Both made poor decisions, but only one got shot and he will be facing assault charges once he leaves hospital.
> 
> Never insult another man's wife in his presence. Ever.


OH MY PANTS!!! This sounds CRAZY!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey. Hope everyone has been good. And I hope all had a very Merry Christmas! Yes, I've been beyond busy! But enjoying a real day off today. Being lazy and grooming Rose. I've got the house to myself and im not completely exhausted! How has everyone else been?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Um, what ever happened to "sticks and stones can break my bones but words can never hurt me"???


I've never heard that, but you're right..the words didn't hurt him one bit.
He'd been needing an attitude adjustment coming for awhile.........Bill played Santy Claus and gave it to him for Christmas.


----------



## Baymule

We got home at 12:30, I went to check on all the animals. We fed a little while ago, it is getting dark and the wind is blowing and gusting. Storm is a' comin'. We had a great time at my sisters, next year she won't host Christmas, that is going to break up the family into little groups. I hate to see that, but she said she will be 72 in March and it stresses her out too much. She's tired. I live too far away for everyone to come here. Makes me sad. I am a "more the merrier" kind of person, love big family/friend gatherings. Sigh.....


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry @Baymule 
Our families don't always get together much anymore either.... though I can live without some of them... some just live on drama...   anyways it is sad people don't make more effort...


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Sorry @Baymule
> Our families don't always get together much anymore either.... though I can live without some of them... some just live on drama...   anyways it is sad people don't make more effort...


We have always gathered for Christmas, it is a generational thing. As one gets old, it passes to the next generation. I hosted Christmas after my Mother gave it up. My sister took it up when they bought a large home with 1500 square feet of covered deck, perfect for entertaining. We used to live 1 hour away, now we live nearly 4 hours away, so we spend a couple of nights. Our DD and family also spend a couple of nights and my sister's half sister comes from the Rio Grande Valley and spends a week. She is overwhelmed by all the preparations and I think her half sister stresses her out even more than all the rest.  I would gladly host Christmas, but am too far away. Family gatherings are an ebb and flow, constantly changing as some move away, some die, some are born, some grow old and can no longer travel and all the dynamics that go into a family group. Some break away and form their own group with their children and grand children, it is always moving, growing or decreasing. My sister and I are the "old" ones now.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Some break away and form their own group with their children and grand children, it is always moving, growing or decreasing. My sister and I are the "old" ones now.



Yep. some of that is same here. My wife thinks "The younger family should start hosting this and Thanksgiving instead of you and your sisters" but 'the old folks' have always done it in my family, and as long as there is one of us alive and physically able, we will continue to do it.
Unless, one of the young ones wants to badly..and they better be close by. 
If you host, you don't have to travel......that's the (only) upside. My 2 sisters and their families all live within 20 miles of me, and my youngest son not much farther away. 
My youngest son (in Tomball) was going to do it this Christmas but is in the process of replacing counter tops and new flooring so he gets to do it next year.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We had a great time at my sisters, next year she won't host Christmas, that is going to break up the family into little groups. I hate to see that, but she said she will be 72 in March and it stresses her out too much. She's tired. I live too far away for everyone to come here. Makes me sad. I am a "more the merrier" kind of person, love big family/friend gatherings. Sigh.....


What if "Many hands makes light work"? IF she is willing to not have to control everything (some can't deal with that) people could bring pre-made dishes. Those that come from farther away and stay a night or two can help with the "local prep" stuff.


----------



## canesisters

Is there some central place that your family can gather at for a special event? 
Here, The Jefferson Hotel 'the place' for really special gatherings.  Tables are booked many months in advance in the dining room.  But, maybe something like that.  Or even, a lodge at a state park where everyone can stay a night or two and prepare the big meal together?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rain is on it's way.


----------



## Baymule

It's just the whole thing. She is tired. Her ex daughter in law (more of a daughter to her) just inherited her fathers small house and is re-doing it. I think she will want to have family Christmas and holidays there. If that is where it goes, we will probably stay up here and just have a smaller gathering. I don't know.....


----------



## greybeard

After a very windy & rain filled night, the sun is shinning tho there are still a lot of lingering clouds. good forecast for next few days.


----------



## Mini Horses

Life brings changes -- we all have to deal with them, in some fashion.        As we age it is sometimes a challenge to adapt.  I am an only child, from parents who both had large families.  Mom couldn't have more.   Dad's fam had 6 boys in the Navy, so everyone spread out.  The one daughter cared for parents, eventually married and had one child.   Mom's fam was 4 boys & 3 girls.   Again, 3 spread out & 4 at home.   Mom was the last of all to pass.    Now-- me & my 2 kids, who have discord.    It's a real teeter/totter sometimes.    There are some cousins all over -- none are in contact.  So it goes.    I have a LOT of background info, pictures, etc. that I will share with each of my kids, via a "package", in case they ever want to know more.

It has become a small, isolated family unit -- so to speak.  This does sometimes cause me to view things differently.  I see things as, almost, 3 individuals who are simply "loners" in many situations.   We each have some extended families as friends, co-workers, etc.   BYH & SS are an extended "family" for reaching out in emotion & sharing,  not just information, for many of us.   It's all good. 


Now...fill the coffee cup.  It's chilly out, not bad.  Sunny 
Rain blowing in tonight     I need to go pick up more hay.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Dad's fam had 6 boys in the Navy, so everyone spread out.



WW2 and the economic boom immediately following it caused more families to 'spread out' than any other time in our modern history. (1900 and later)

My own parents left 'the farm' in north central Texas and extreme Northeastern Texas right after WW2 to resettle here on the Gulf Coast where there were lots of good paying jobs in petro-chemical plants. One of Dad's brothers stayed in Calif where he was stationed when the war ended.
The Calif brother made it about every other year for awhile, but soon declined to travel that far. (Can't blame him) Still have a cousin and his family in Calif....had 2 there, but one of them recently told them "you can all go to %$*!" and she 'came home to Texas'.

When I was a kid, the big family Christmas was in New Boston Texas, where my grandparents lived. We made the trip every Christmas about 300 miles one way until both my grandparents were gone. (went several other times during the year as well) 

Our last extended family reunion was in Linden Texas in late summer 2017, which is about 1/2 way between "everybody" in the family. People were there from 5 different states.yes, the Calif people attended.


----------



## Alaskan

Reunions are fun...but yeah, lots of work


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Reunions are fun...but yeah, lots of work


That one was a special one. Put together by request and for the benefit of my brother, to see the family together one last time. Big guy, standing front row with black cap and his hands in his pocket. In 3 months, he was gone. Cancer.
There were a few that couldn't attend, but not many.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Coffee's on!  And there are clean cups.


----------



## promiseacres

Clean cups are good.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Carson the puppy met me at the bedroom door with his sock, been playing tug. He finally got enough, now I’ll take that coffee! Uh-oh he’s going  for his squeaky pig.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh...coffee!  Thanks for letting me join you with my cup full.

Today, 64 @get up -- nice!  Yesterday 27.  Huge change.  Of course, the unneeded rain is coming with this warmth -- heavy today and lighter thru Tue.  Great for any ducks but, my goats are not impressed.  Me either because it limits outside work.  Especially annoying as I have had this week and next week off from my weekday jobs.   So much you can't do with wet wood, wet soil, wet everything.

I am doing some inside house cleaning  (like Rammy) and not enjoying it, but --  Love the results 

We are on the PLUS side of time now -- every day the daylight increases a tiny bit        Then, there is the New Year approaching, for what that is worth    OK, new calendar.  Most of us are enjoying the "seed porn" catalogs and planning for our always hopeful gardens.  I'd really love to pick a nice, vine ripened tomato and make a sandwich -- NOW!!  

Enjoy your day


----------



## Granny Heeney

Mini Horses said:


> Most of us are enjoying the "seed porn" catalogs and planning for our always hopeful gardens.  I'd really love to pick a nice, vine ripened tomato and make a sandwich -- NOW!!


ROFL!  We just got the new Meyer's Hatchery (I think Meyer's?) catalog last week...chicken porn!  My daughter wants a Silver Spangled Appledumpling Spaetzlenoodle.  Or something like that.


----------



## Granny Heeney




----------



## Rammy

Mini Horses said:


> I am doing some inside house cleaning  (like Rammy) and not enjoying it, but --  Love the results



Yeah, looks great for a couple of days until either I or my animals mess it up again!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Rammy said:


> Yeah, looks great for a couple of days until either I or my animals mess it up again!


You're not really that far from me and stuck in the same yuck I am.  All indoor sports for today.  LOL  Rain rain, go away, come again in APRIL.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Granny Heeney   you gotta admit that's a "purty bird".   Reminds me of the pictures of the fancy runway models with all the color and that fancy headdress!

I'm not looking at those darn hatchery sites...Not, Not, Not (maybe).


----------



## Granny Heeney

Don't do it!  :-o  Those sites suck you in and you'll be building coop extensions before you know it!  Run, Forrest!


----------



## greybeard

I was thankful the 3 days before and during Christmas it didn't rain, but could use a few more dry days myself. Not to be it seems. I knew it was coming, and it did. All dry yesterday.rode my 4 wheeler over almost all of what you see.
Mentone Tx is looking better and better.




And yes, the highway is closed.............again.


----------



## Baymule

Highway 59?


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> ROFL!  We just got the new Meyer's Hatchery (I think Meyer's?) catalog last week...chicken porn!  My daughter wants a Silver Spangled Appledumpling Spaetzlenoodle.  Or something like that.


I thought you were going to talk her into sheep and YOU were going to get the chickens!


----------



## greybeard

FM 945 and TX 150. 


Baymule said:


> Highway 59?


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Mentone Tx is looking better and better.


Or at least somewhere not so flat so the water can run down hill rather than across the land!



Granny Heeney said:


> View attachment 56474


If you get that, I believe you have to name it Phyllis Diller.



Granny Heeney said:


> Don't do it! :-o Those sites suck you in and you'll be building coop extensions before you know it!


But not before the chicks arrive!


----------



## Alaskan

Granny Heeney said:


> ROFL!  We just got the new Meyer's Hatchery (I think Meyer's?) catalog last week...chicken porn!  My daughter wants a Silver Spangled Appledumpling Spaetzlenoodle.  Or something like that.


I have those... but in fancy colors.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Granny Heeney said:


> ROFL!  We just got the new Meyer's Hatchery (I think Meyer's?) catalog last week...chicken porn!  My daughter wants a Silver Spangled Appledumpling Spaetzlenoodle.  Or something like that.



Sure you just HAD to mention that....I ended up ordering 20 jersy giants today....thanks


----------



## canesisters

At work on a Saturday.  Thank goodness the coffee is plentiful.


----------



## Rammy

Im off til next Wed.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is good! Thanks for sharing @canesisters! What are you doing working on a Saturday? Making up for Christmas/New year's ?


----------



## Baymule

Going to make a pot of chili for lunch.....Wilbur and Ramburger made with home canned tomato sauce.


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> Coffee is good! Thanks for sharing @canesisters! What are you doing working on a Saturday? Making up for Christmas/New year's ?



Yep.  One customer has a contract that requires them to clear the floor.  They got behind because of being closed Tuesday & needed to send 8 trucks today.

Chili sounds wonderful!!  Scratch up some cornbread to go with it.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Alaskan said:


> I have those... but in fancy colors.
> 
> View attachment 56483


Ooooh, I was looking at those red ones yesterday!    Beautiful!!


----------



## Granny Heeney

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sure you just HAD to mention that....I ended up ordering 20 jersy giants today....thanks


Oh boy....OHHHH boy....I'm a bad influence!


----------



## Granny Heeney

It must be a chili kind of week--I made a pot last night and by gosh, the last of it just got munched  :-o  I need to bug my local friends and find out how they make scratch corn bread around here


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Granny Heeney said:


> Oh boy....OHHHH boy....I'm a bad influence!



Yes...but your a good chick !  Lol.....I have been lusting for them for quite some time, five would of suited us perfectly, ten would be the best amount....but around here its goat big or goat home ! So I  OVER DOSED ON MY CHICK ORDER......   hope when they are full grown they don't  poo as big a pile as the dogs do...sure woud hate to trip over it in the chicken yard !


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> It must be a chili kind of week--I made a pot last night and by gosh, the last of it just got munched  :-o  I need to bug my local friends and find out how they make scratch corn bread around here


You make cornbread from a mix? (shudder) 

1 cup cornmeal-the best is WHOLE kernel corn, not the Aunt Jemima crap where they take out the germ and give you the yellow outer hard shell
1 cup flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1-2 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk

Stir it all together. In a cast iron skillet, thump a glop of bacon grease and heat until smoking hot. Pour most of it in the cornbread mix, stir it in. Pour batter in hot skillet and bake at 375 degrees until done, about 30 to 40 minutes.

There are many variations, but this is the basic recipe.


----------



## canesisters

Exactly!  I burn my mouth every time - can't wait to get that first bite of butter smothered goodness.


----------



## Latestarter

I made chili yesterday as well. We had bowls of it and chili dogs for dinner last night. Still had enough to put 6 containers in the freezer for later use and a couple in the fridge to use over the next few days.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> You make cornbread from a mix? (shudder)
> 
> 1 cup cornmeal-the best is WHOLE kernel corn, not the Aunt Jemima crap where they take out the germ and give you the yellow outer hard shell
> 1 cup flour
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1-2 eggs
> 1 1/2 cups milk
> 
> Stir it all together. In a cast iron skillet, thump a glop of bacon grease and heat until smoking hot. Pour most of it in the cornbread mix, stir it in. Pour batter in hot skillet and bake at 375 degrees until done, about 30 to 40 minutes.
> 
> There are many variations, but this is the basic recipe.


No, but everyone down here has their own way of cooking things


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> No, but everyone down here has their own way of cooking things


I re-read your post, how do you make cornbread? Same basic recipe?


----------



## greybeard

I'm making King Ranch Chicken with smoked turkey currently.


----------



## Alaskan

I use the same basic recipe BUT do a stick of butter in the cast iron instead of the bacon grease.

And, we don't do the cup of flour.  We do 1 cup corn meal and 1 cup masa.


For not plain...  and aiming more for spoon bread we add any or some or all of the following: juice from the jalapeno jar, diced jalapenos, can of corn drained, grated cheese.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I'm making King Ranch Chicken with smoked turkey currently.


Do you use velveeta in your version?


----------



## Mini Horses

I KNOW you guys are up!!!    Where are you???  


I'm slacking on amount of coffee this morning because I will be serving coffee and cinnamon rolls all afternoon at work.  You know, QT will kick in.   

Another overcast day.  Warmish.   Four more coming, with assorted rainfall amounts.   Please let me be in the lower amounts quoted!  Sunshine would be awesome.  I'm off six days after today (again!)   I wonder if I retired and didn't tell myself       This is almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I think everyone is hiding from the rain Mini Horses......i miss the pitter patter, cheeky  chatter


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Do you use velveeta in your version?


No.I used Colby/Monterrey Jack.
My wife does not much like velveeta in anything,and for a dish like this, I wanted a bit more 'whang' than velveeta has.
I also used Doritos Original instead of plain tostitos this time. Not sure I will do that again, but my wife loved it.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> And, we don't do the cup of flour. We do 1 cup corn meal and 1 cup masa.


I bet that is good! I may have to mix some masa with my next batch of Lamb's cornmeal. 
But, how well does it rise with the omission of wheat flour and masa as a substitute? Does the Clabber Girl react well with masa?


----------



## r3bauer

Im hiding in my offoce playing Red dead Redemption 2. It kinda sucked me in. DW and kids gave me a Xbox 1s and a tv for my office and I bought the game a week ago. Other than chores I ve been playing that most of my spare time. Lol


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> Im hiding in my offoce playing Red dead Redemption 2. It kinda sucked me in. DW and kids gave me a Xbox 1s and a tv for my office and I bought the game a week ago. Other than chores I ve been playing that most of my spare time. Lol


I've watched a number of YouTube "missions" for that game. I think it would drive me nuts having to guess where and when and how many times you have to visit a place before you can do the "mission". They sometimes mention how many hours it took to figure something out so they could then record 15 minutes.



Alaskan said:


> Do you use velveeta in your version?


I'm with @greybeard's wife


----------



## Granny Heeney

Pretty much the same way but a friend of mine in Tulsa showed me how to swap out the liquid ingredients with a can of creamed corn.    She so creative!


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Pretty much the same way but a friend of mine in Tulsa showed me how to swap out the liquid ingredients with a can of creamed corn.    She so creative!


That's the variations of which I mentioned. Sometimes I make what I call Cornbread Supper. Make a batch and a half of cornbread batter. Have ready;

1 pound browned sausage
1 chopped onion
sliced jalapenos
grated cheese

Pour just enough batter to coat the bottom of a smoking hot greased deep skillet. Put in the sausage, onion, jalapenos and cheese. Top with remaining batter. Bake at 375 for 45 minutes.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Sausage!


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> I've watched a number of YouTube "missions" for that game. I think it would drive me nuts having to guess where and when and how many times you have to visit a place before you can do the "mission". They sometimes mention how many hours it took to figure something out so they could then record 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> I'm with @greybeard's wife


I find the story engaging and the missions fun and move the story along. Its an open workd so you can play it any way you like. There is 85 hours of game play not including online. I get that its not for everyone though!


----------



## Granny Heeney

*stumbles in with coffee and Kleenex*  Donut....must have...donut...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee and cinnamon rolls are ready, 
don't step on Granny!


----------



## Granny Heeney

I finally have a pic that doesn't make me cringe  LOL  A month or so back, my daughter got her first place.    She and her sweet room mate threw a party, complete with snacks and music and decorations, but after an hour, nobody'd showed.    Since they're literally 30 yards away from us, I did the mom thing and walked over to hang out and try their dip.    Shel's room mate took this pic of the 3 of us.  That's me in the middle.  (Eventually, a friend or 2 from her room mate's church did show up, so I was able to go home and make the old badger that I live with a bowl of ice cream    )


----------



## Baymule

What lovely ladies! Big smiles! One of our son in law's students went to Brazil and brought him back some coffee. He doesn't drink coffee, our daughter makes up a thermos cup of some instant flavored stuff, so they gave it to us. It is ground to almost a powder. It is so darn good! Now I have to look around to see if I can find it here. Dark, strong and yummy!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Got another pot going!  And ham and cheese sammiches for everyone!


----------



## RollingAcres

Lovely picture @Granny Heeney !


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I bet that is good! I may have to mix some masa with my next batch of Lamb's cornmeal.
> But, how well does it rise with the omission of wheat flour and masa as a substitute? Does the Clabber Girl react well with masa?


Rises perfectly actually. 

Looks just like "regular"

Doritos in king ranch chicken?  I thought it was just chicken, tortillas, and cheese?  Doritos instead of the tortillas?


----------



## RollingAcres

I went away for a week and I missed all the food talk around here!

I don't know what King Ranch chicken is, never had it but I bet it's real good.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I'm with @greybeard's wife


I had never even tasted velveeta until I got married. 

Spouse cooks with velveeta...  and uses it in king ranch chicken.   

I have grown to like it in some stuff.

But yeah,I was raised on montyjack.


----------



## Bruce

Granny Heeney said:


> I finally have a pic that doesn't make me cringe  LOL  A month or so back, my daughter got her first place.    She and her sweet room mate threw a party, complete with snacks and music and decorations, but after an hour, nobody'd showed.    Since they're literally 30 yards away from us, I did the mom thing and walked over to hang out and try their dip.    Shel's room mate took this pic of the 3 of us.  That's me in the middle.  (Eventually, a friend or 2 from her room mate's church did show up, so I was able to go home and make the old badger that I live with a bowl of ice cream    )
> View attachment 56550


Lovely picture, little bit confused! You in the middle, DD Shel on your right our left? And if her room mate took the picture who is the other woman? Or is she the room mate and it is a "selfie" picture?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce, these young people are so talented these days. They can get the perfect picture in a selfie. How to hold the phone out and click the button to take the picture without getting a close up of a thumb, is beyond my talents. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, but we old people know how to use OLD technology that today's kids never heard of. Wonder how long it would take them to figure out a rotary phone.


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> Yeah, but we old people know how to use OLD technology that today's kids never heard of. Wonder how long it would take them to figure out a rotary phone.


We are so old we dialed our friends on a rotary phone while listening to an 8 track!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah back then the parents had SOME idea what was happening. Now the kids text, make plans and all of a sudden their friends are going to be "here" in 15 minutes.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Yeah, but we old people know how to use OLD technology that today's kids never heard of. Wonder how long it would take them to figure out a rotary phone.


----------



## farmerjan

farmerjan said:


>



They probably couldn't figure it out. there's no pictures or a touch screen and it doesn't talk back to you  and give directions.....


----------



## Bruce

True!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something else that causes snarls, strange looks, and disgust from kids nowa days is eating anything cold out of the fridge without sticking it in the microwave first.....even a hot dog.....and they can't believe it when I tell them we didn't have air conditioning either....we just sweated in bed with the windows up and skeeters biting....


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Yeah, but we old people know how to use OLD technology that today's kids never heard of. Wonder how long it would take them to figure out a rotary phone.


I know how to use it. That's what we used to use. Does that mean I'm old now?


----------



## farmerjan

I still don't have air conditioning, and my son has his heat pump set in the summer so the house is 75.  It is too hard on us to go from 90 outside, to a 65 inside then back out again....And the only time he uses the "air conditioning" in the one tractor is when he is mowing with the discbine, or baling with the round baler.  It is too hot in a cab tractor to not use the air, and the danger of mowing with the discbine  REQUIRES you to use the cab tractor and the dirt/dust from the round baler would choke you so you have to use a cab.  They will get as hot as a car in the sun on a hot day....
And I refuse to use a microwave because it "irradiates" your food and basically kills all the nutrients in it so your body is eating sterile food that doesn't feed the cells.....I have a convection oven.  And hot dogs are best in a cast iron pan on the stove if you can't put them on the grill...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've split plenty of dogs and fried em in a skillet....bologna too....have had many bologna and tomato sandwiches that way.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've split plenty of dogs and fried em in a skillet....bologna too....have had many bologna and tomato sandwiches that way.....


Yep...mom would cut a split or two in the bologna so it would lay flat in the pan  and not curl up.

But - have ya ever had a peanut butter and mayonnaise sammich?  I grew up on 'em and never knew that not everybody else did.


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yep...mom would cut a split or two in the bologna so it would lay flat in the pan  and not curl up.
> 
> But - have ya ever had a peanut butter and mayonnaise sammich?  I grew up on 'em and never knew that not everybody else did.


My bologna would look like a maltese cross the way I'd cut it....naw, can't say I ever had a peanut butter mayo samwich....but, have had just plain mayo samwiches and had them with maters on em....bacon wasn't wasted on samwiches unless Mom and Dad wanted BLTs.....heck, when there was nothing else, I'd have a butter and sugar samwich....


----------



## farmerjan

I eat LTM sandwiches all summer, sometimes just tomato and mayo.....Bacon was for weekends....


----------



## Latestarter

Not being a fan of raw tomatoes, I prefer just a mayo, lettuce and bacon sandwich  Of course bacon is good any which way. As to the age and competency discussion, I've heard that some kids today don't know how to tell time on a real clock.   If it isn't digital, they can't tell time.


----------



## farmerjan

Latestarter said:


> Not being a fan of raw tomatoes, I prefer just a mayo, lettuce and bacon sandwich  Of course bacon is good any which way. As to the age and competency discussion, I've heard that some kids today don't know how to tell time on a real clock.   If it isn't digital, they can't tell time.



I believe it,  or make change without the cash register or calculator,  or some other device telling them how much.  And god forbid they actually count it back to you and know what they are doing.... or give them the extra pennies so they will give you back a nickle or dime or quarter without more pennies.....GRRRRR


----------



## promiseacres

Happy New Year!  Coffee is on! 
Excited for 2019 & all it will bring. 
I'm in the generation who remembers our first microwave, portable phones, though we had a corded.... Grandma had a rotary so I used that. Making change I can do... though it takes  a minute. In any case one of the many reason we homeschool, I don't feel it's good to so dependant on technology....   my kids will hopefully know both older ways and the new too.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is really good this morning. Up late last night to keep the dogs from going bonkers with fear over all the booming fireworks. Even the sheep were rattled-and they never are. Watching the grandkids today so their parents can go hit the sales to buy themselves some nice clothes for work. DSIL is a 6th grade teacher, DD is a college professor, so they have to be presentable. LOL 

We will have shrimp/scallop fetticini (sp?) alfredo for supper whenever they pick up their kids. They usually make a day of it and don't come get them until they have to.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Doritos instead of the tortillas?


yes.
Well, I used crushed tortillas for the very bottom layer but slightly broken Doritos for the other layers.


RollingAcres said:


> I don't know what King Ranch chicken is,


It's probably illegal in Capitol Region NY.
It's a casserole type thing, named after a South Texas ranch, tho it has no verifiable connection to the Klebergs or the ranch..
Grated cheese
Leftover boneless shredded dead chicken (or in my case.. dead smoked turkey)
Corn tortillas of some kind.
cream o mushroom soup
cream o dead chicken soup
certain spices..
chopped green peppers, chopped onions, chopped cilantro, chopped peppers, jals, anchos, whatever..all sauteed in butter, mixed with the soups and dead fowl, layered between corn tortilla and cheese and baked.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> It's probably illegal in Capitol Region NY.


 The more reasons to try it! 


greybeard said:


> It's a casserole type thing, named after a South Texas ranch, tho it has no verifiable connection to the Klebergs or the ranch..
> Grated cheese
> Leftover boneless shredded dead chicken (or in my case.. dead smoked turkey)
> Corn tortillas of some kind.
> cream o mushroom soup
> cream o dead chicken soup
> certain spices..
> chopped green peppers, chopped onions, chopped cilantro, chopped peppers, jals, anchos, whatever..all sauteed in butter, mixed with the soups and dead fowl, layered between corn tortilla and cheese and baked.


Sounds delicious and Iike your Doritos method.


----------



## r3bauer

When I was in charge of training cashiers as assistant manager I would always make them count change back. They always said "the register tells me what to give them" I said and humans are giving it out. Never had an off drawer on my shifts


----------



## Mini Horses

r3bauer said:


> We are so old we dialed our friends on a rotary phone while listening to an 8 track!



AND a party line -- only answer on your ring and DON'T listen in on the others....which were there on the open line if you picked it up!!    Talk about gossip --


I remember when bologna was only sold from huge rolls at the grocer, who cut off the amount you wanted and wrapped it.   Bacon was such a treat back when they butchered and smoked, it was a special meal.  Now, I must say, I love being able to buy and use anytime.  Wright's applwood is a favorite.  Of course, it costs only slightly less than a good steak.     BUT, my favorite meal in summer is a BLT with freshly ripened tomatoes from the garden
The little cherry type tomatoes are grown as much so I can consume them from the vine as anything.   Spring is coming!

I have several old cast iron skillets and they cook great!   I like a grilled steak or burger but, I can cook a great one in those skillets!  They make THE best cornbread pan you can find.

SO--- Happy New Year to ALL!!      Remember that the days get longer from here on out     It's sunny and 71 here right now    Loving it!


----------



## farmerjan

Happy New Year to all.  No sun here, but the rain stopped and the temp has been inching up since last night.  Highs yesterday were 48 after a morning low of 37.  Overnight it has gone up to present 59.  Quite a breeze out there, but it will dry the top of the wet ground so that's all good.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> but it will dry the top of the wet ground so that's all good.


Yeah, but only the top. Don't break thru. 
Time to go check my beaver sets. Had to redo them yesterday after the floodwaters Dec 25-27 set most of them off.


----------



## Mini Horses

What do you do with the beaver GB?


----------



## Bruce

He dances with glee when they die! Cause a lot of trouble at his place.



RollingAcres said:


> I know how to use it. That's what we used to use. Does that mean I'm old now?


Absolutely! Sorry to be the bearer of bad news 



Latestarter said:


> As to the age and competency discussion, I've heard that some kids today don't know how to tell time on a real clock.  If it isn't digital, they can't tell time.


And apparently they have stopped teaching cursive writing. My kids learned but I heard a radio show a year or so back where a guy in his mid twenties wasn't taught it. Don't know what the "education system" has decided they should learn that cursive was pushed out.



greybeard said:


> Leftover boneless shredded dead chicken


Sure glad you are using dead chicken. I ASSUME it was dead before it was shredded 



Mini Horses said:


> AND a party line -- only answer on your ring


Actually learned that one in '79 when I moved to Vermont. Phone company said they didn't have any single lines available right then. BUT they didn't tell me just what it meant to have a party line. Never had one before. Phone rings? I pick up! Turns out I was not the 1 ring but the 2 ring.   I did get a private line in a few months.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> yes.
> Well, I used crushed tortillas for the very bottom layer but slightly broken Doritos for the other layers.
> 
> It's probably illegal in Capitol Region NY.
> It's a casserole type thing, named after a South Texas ranch, tho it has no verifiable connection to the Klebergs or the ranch..
> Grated cheese
> Leftover boneless shredded dead chicken (or in my case.. dead smoked turkey)
> Corn tortillas of some kind.
> cream o mushroom soup
> cream o dead chicken soup
> certain spices..
> chopped green peppers, chopped onions, chopped cilantro, chopped peppers, jals, anchos, whatever..all sauteed in butter, mixed with the soups and dead fowl, layered between corn tortilla and cheese and baked.



Spouse makes it without the canned soups.  Does use a can of rotel.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... DH returned to work, we have co op. Am tired we cut, split more wood yesterday.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> What do you do with the beaver GB?


Give it to a friend to use for coyote bait.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Bruce said:


> Lovely picture, little bit confused! You in the middle, DD Shel on your right our left? And if her room mate took the picture who is the other woman? Or is she the room mate and it is a "selfie" picture?


The one on my right is my daughter, the other is her room mate, whose family immigrated from Peru and became American citizens when she was around 12.  We call her "Allie" because our clunky American mouths can't quite manage her full name!  (She has the most adorable accent, too, btw, and is beautiful both inside and out...Michelle hit a homer in her room mate search, BIG time!)


----------



## Granny Heeney

Bruce said:


> Wonder how long it would take them to figure out a rotary phone.


I'm a watcher, and I've seen some eyebrows knitting to see a rotary, especially if it's on the wall


----------



## Granny Heeney

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've split plenty of dogs and fried em in a skillet....bologna too....have had many bologna and tomato sandwiches that way.....


Wow, my belly just stood up and hollered at that...just a plain ole bologna and tomato sandwich would hit the spot...


----------



## Granny Heeney

Bruce said:


> Sure glad you are using dead chicken. I ASSUME it was dead before it was shredded


Not sure I'd have the energy these days to try to cook a live one, heeheehee   Yay for stores


----------



## Mini Horses

Good Morning to all.

Coffee -- on second cup and even cooked myself 2 pieces of sausage rounds.   Thank you Jimmy Dean.     Early up today as it was a day I needed to "bus" DGD to school.   Yep, they are back at it again. 

Overcast here but wind has died down and it's a decent mid 40's day.    So, I hope to get a few things done out there  as rain AGAIN tomorrow morning.    Geesh, more rain.  Been off almost 3 weeks, for the most part, with rain 85% of those days.   We're all feeling like it's time to stop this.

Gonna get out there now.  Enjoy your day


----------



## Baymule

Rain. More rain. Drinking my coffee, looking at rain. I need some sunshine. Guess I'll get a glass of orange juice. Florida orange juice, sunshine in every glass, right?


----------



## r3bauer

Winter weather advisory here this morning. Cold (20°F) and blowing snow causing low visibility and potentially slick spots on the roads. Fun day for me to run into town...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Florida orange juice, sunshine in every glass, right?


I believe that is a false advertising claim. I bet it isn't even .0000001% sunshine!



Granny Heeney said:


> Michelle hit a homer in her room mate search, BIG time!)


Yay! Doesn't always work out well. DD2 knows some Peruvians, they come north on their summer break from school to work at the ski area where DD is in her second year as a lift attendant. Yep even with paying for airfare and housing, they can make more money here than there. And it isn't easy to find local people who want to work a 3-4 month job. But it is good for college kids on break!


----------



## Rancer

*COFFEE!!!!!*


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Good Morning to all.
> 
> Coffee -- on second cup and even cooked myself 2 pieces of sausage rounds.   Thank you Jimmy Dean.     Early up today as it was a day I needed to "bus" DGD to school.   Yep, they are back at it again.
> 
> Overcast here but wind has died down and it's a decent mid 40's day.    So, I hope to get a few things done out there  as rain AGAIN tomorrow morning.    Geesh, more rain.  Been off almost 3 weeks, for the most part, with rain 85% of those days.   We're all feeling like it's time to stop this.
> 
> Gonna get out there now.  Enjoy your day



For some strange reason, school here is out until the 7th.  Never known them to take 2 full weeks before.  But my son is back in at VDOT (actually went in for a 1/2 day on NYeve) and I go to test tomorrow for the first time in nearly 2 weeks.  Not that that is surprising... so many just not testing.  Kinda nice to "semi-retire"  in a way.  Especially with this crappy weather... getting tired of having to cart all the equipment in and out of barns when it is wet cold and damp out.  Of course, when I get my car back, the meters and hoses will be inside and warmer and easier to work with.  I blew the engine in it and the guy who is doing it, does it as a side job and won't cost near as much.... but not in any big hurry either.  Plus there is a bad strut so he is going to replace that too.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, it is cloudy and damp.... rain coming in later it says, then some partial clearing on Thurs and then more coming in on Friday....


----------



## greybeard

47 and a slow steady soaking rain here. Supposed to continue thru the day and into tomorrow.
Good weather forecast later in the week, the weekend and maybe next week. One day is supposed to see 72 for a high, and sun to go with it of course. We'll see......


----------



## Baymule

Gee, @farmerjan, you blew the engine?  I've done that and got a friend of a friend to fix it on the cheap. I had to wait on it, but at least I could pay for it. 

Drizzly rain here. Gray, gloomy and just cold and nasty enough to keep us inside.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Gee, @farmerjan, you blew the engine?  I've done that and got a friend of a friend to fix it on the cheap. I had to wait on it, but at least I could pay for it.
> 
> Drizzly rain here. Gray, gloomy and just cold and nasty enough to keep us inside.



Yeah;   287,000  on it.  I have no complaints, I paid 1500 for it, 2000 Subaru Forester with 180,000 on it, from a friend who was anal about servicing it etc.  Had it nearly 3  years and it is in pretty good shape overall.   So another 1200 or so to get another couple of years is not a big deal.  I don't want payments.... and all the new stuff is just too fancy and complicated for me.  
Just saw a Ford Ranger  like mine for $700. 2wd.  Gonna go look at it tomorrow.  Can always use another run around in truck, and this one is in much nicer looking shape than mine.  Looked to be close to the year mine is, parts interchangeable maybe?  We'll see.  Guess we really need to sell some calves....


----------



## Baymule

A new diesel truck would cost more than we paid for our house and 8 acres. That’s just nuts.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> A new diesel truck would cost more than we paid for our house and 8 acres. That’s just nuts.



Yep, totally NUTS to spend 50-75,000 for a new truck.  The ranger I saw is the little truck,  but mine has been great for hauling feed and stuff.  Yes, I have been known to "really load it"  but still, better than taking one of the big trucks to town when I am on my way home from work or something and need to get 2-500 lbs feed.... have hauled water, about 125 gal which is 1,000 lbs.... and I have been known to have the hay stacked on the back to where I can't see behind me except with the side mirrors....   it's a great "run around  truck" for parts and such too unless I need to take the trailer for something.  The diesels get about 10-14 mpg all according to what we are hauling.... but it is nothing to take a load of cattle, 6-10,000 lbs plus trailer weight... or a flatbed trailer load of  roundbales,  I think he hauls 14 or something, so about 12,000 lbs or more.  And we have hauled some pretty heavy tractors on the trailer too....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Just saw a Ford Ranger like mine for $700. 2wd. Gonna go look at it tomorrow. Can always use another run around in truck, and this one is in much nicer looking shape than mine. Looked to be close to the year mine is, parts interchangeable maybe? We'll see. Guess we really need to sell some calves....


Ford is finally going to be selling Ford Ranger again this year.
Base MSRP begins at $24K + dealer add on costs. Pricing for the new Ford Ranger starts at *$25,395* for a 2-door, 2-wheel-drive Ranger SuperCab. $4K more gets you 4wd.


----------



## Baymule

Kept the little granddaughters last night. Took them to day care, will pick them up this evening. Tomorrow, rinse repeat. This gives their parents a chance to get some sleep and do homework. DSIL will graduate with Masters in May. DD will be right behind him with a PHD. 

It’s 10:16 and I’m finally getting my second cup of coffee. Went out in the rain and fed animals. Got another 3/4” last night, 2” since yesterday morning. Still raining.


----------



## Baymule

I forgot to add that we dropped Trip off at the vet's office, he is getting relieved of those pesky family jewels that have him jumping the fence, chasing the ladies.


----------



## Baymule

I am so excited! They are forecasting  SUNSHINE  for Saturday and Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Really??  The sun is still out there ??? ????


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Its not here in Florida, waiting  on rain....hope you all get some sun soon !!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I forgot to add that we dropped Trip off at the vet's office, he is getting relieved of those pesky family jewels that have him jumping the fence, chasing the ladies.


Poor Trip...that's what he gets for messing around!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Sunny and mid 40s here for next 2,3 days... was hoping to ride but youngest dd has a weird rash and fever....and pretty sure I am getting the cold DH had before Christmas... oh and DH plans on patching the roof of the new farmhouse... yep it's got a leak.  So plans on a dr visit and resting with dd instead of enjoying the fallish weather.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. Hope both you and DD feel better soon. Partly sunny here, 34 degrees right now, will go up to about 43 today.


----------



## greybeard

full sun here


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy you guys are looking at sunshine for a change


----------



## Latestarter

Sometimes a relaxing day of rest with one of your little ones is even better than what the doctor ordered! Enjoy the "down time" and get you both feeling better! Sorry to hear about the roof leak, but I'm sure you're gonna find all kinds of other interesting things over time as you "modernize"/repair/update/convert the house you bought into the home that you want.


----------



## Alaskan

No coffee yet... have to drive kid to work... cold.

Kudos forgot I need to see out the windshield.  

He is scraping away right now

Done enough


----------



## greybeard

It's always so strange, to see the water rise dramatically under a cloudless sky and full sun.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful sunny day here too - and the bayous are on the rise.


----------



## Granny Heeney

*has a weather tantrum*    Stooopid rain!


----------



## farmerjan

I think I am ready to take up drinking so that I will be too "pie eyed" to see that it is still cloudy, rainy, cold, damp, wet, muddy, dreary, depressing.....Did I say wet and raining????? 

Was a chilly 34 this morning, got up to 42 with clouds, misty chilly sprinkles and showers and now is lightly raining....
Maybe some sun coming tomorrow???? I probably will go blind if it is.  And I think that @Mini Horses is getting more than us.  We seem to be on the western fringes, but it looked like it was really getting mid and southern Va and out towards the coast.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wet rainy  day in Florida, I think everyone  is tired of this weather....and we all complain  when it gets too hot during summer,


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I think I am ready to take up drinking so that I will be too "pie eyed" to see that it is still cloudy, rainy, cold, damp, wet, muddy, dreary, depressing.....Did I say wet and raining?????




It is DEPRESSING!    Just don't drive once you get soused.  

Oddly, the continuing ed training I had to take today was the VA Alcohol Safety Training.   Drank coffee then, had it been last night, wine would have been in hand.     We have to keep several food handling certificates, & alc, updated to work.  'I'm sure you have a few things required to keep testing, too.  Fun, huh?     Pretty soon they'll tell me it's time for the pee test again … won't be from home.


----------



## Alaskan

Eh...  childish here .


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> Eh...  childish here .



Yepper, weaklins down here on lower states...everyone can't  brave the wild frontier  ....


----------



## Alaskan

I TYPED coldish.  As in cold-ish.

Autocorrect did not like that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Both fit lol, we are adults whinnin about rain, ...its been raing for years..you got the deep stuff to deal with !


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> I TYPED coldish.  As in cold-ish.
> 
> Autocorrect did not like that.


I kind of wondered about that.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually, spouse said we had to do a 3 nights in the big city thing this past week.

Not horrid snow... just a foot most places... but sidewalks were icy and SO MANY earthquakes. 

Sheesh.

New years had 2 on top of each other.   A 4.something and a 5.something.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 

Dd is feeling better... I am not..... DH still is set on fixing the roof. Not sure how that is going to work. First he gets to dig out the big ladder.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all, been up since 0430. Ate breakfast and coffee and planning on going grocery shopping today with DW


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all. Rainy and slippery here.
Out at TaeKwonDo class with DS then grocery shop. DSS, DSD and their mom will be over for dinner later tonight. 
We're having spaghetti with sausages and meatballs. I'll make the sauce and meatballs when i get home from the store.
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Rammy

Yum!


----------



## Latestarter

Sitting here with my big mug of tea, trying to catch up. 21 pound turkey went in the over just before 11. Figure I'll be digging into some serious tryptophan come 3-4pm   Didn't stuff it... too much bread/carbs for just me. Probably will throw together a green bean casserole and cook up some candied yams. Used the last of the spuds with the rib roast when son and fam were here and too lazy to go to the store and buy more right now. Plan to zip lock some chunked meat with gravy and freeze it to see how it reheats down the road. Hopefully it will do well and I can just bake or boil enough potato to reheat it and pour over.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Woke to hard frost but was very warm standing in the sun by the time animal feeding was over. Says it's 56° outside right now and prob is in the shade. In the sun it feels wonderfully warmer.  Looks like they've changed the weather forecast to just substantial cloudiness Sunday night into Monday... No longer forecasting rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

RollingAcres said:


> We're having spaghetti with sausages and meatballs



Sounds good -- I 've been wanting some Italian.  Have all here to heat & eat.  Maybe tonight.  

LS, the meat with gravy generally freezes very well with good results when reheated.   It's a lovely meal to have in a hurry.  Yay, less carbs!!   It'll still taste great.   Saute onions & add.  Somehow that seems to lower the carb crave.   I love onions & garlic, too. 

There is sunshine here!    Of course, we also have big wind out there -- it should dry some of the surface, at least.  I work later but, off and home tomorrow.  It is supposed to be sunny, upper 50's warm and almost no wind.    What a good day that would be.     Hope they didn't lie to me.  I'm back to a little work next week and would sure appreciate even ONE day of wonderful weather before that starts.


----------



## farmerjan

We started out raining again this morning.  I got on the radar and looked and there was this "comets' tail" swinging back around us and kept us in the wet.  But at right about noon the sun came through.  It is a slick mess, supposed to get some of @Mini Horses  wind too, but it will help.  Mostly sun for the next week????  I will gladly take it even though I have to work a good part of the week.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Plan to zip lock some chunked meat with gravy and freeze it to see how it reheats down the road.


Double wrap it (ziplock freezer bags X2) and it will do much better. 
The ice crystals forming in the gravy's water content  is what can cause freezer burn. Freezer burn is usually not dangerous to health but the taste & texture is "less than desirable"...


----------



## Granny Heeney

That put me in mind of my favorite auto-correct:  "It's so cold I'm wearing lettuce under my sweatpants."  ("leggings")


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Granny Heeney said:


> That put me in mind of my favorite auto-correct:  "It's so cold I'm wearing lettuce under my sweatpants."  ("leggings")




Doesn’t  it make the lettuce soggy and limp ? ....  you are one funny lady


----------



## promiseacres

My son wears his long johns, dd2 wears her long Jocelyn's.... @Granny Heeney you can wear your lettuce.... lol  I usually prefer my tights.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like my CuddleDuds!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I Like  @Granny Heeney , lol...I don't  need long johns, or any thing to keep me that warm here, BUT...this summer i bet the chilled lettuce would work on coolin me off. I'll  stuff some under my clothes.


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> I forgot to add that we dropped Trip off at the vet's office, he is getting relieved of those pesky family jewels that have him jumping the fence, chasing the ladies.



I always tell folks who I don't want to do that to him... trust me, he won't miss them.   You should see some of the men, their eyes like saucers.


----------



## Baymule

It's been a rough week. We kept the 2 and 3 year old granddaughters Wednesday and Thursday, took them to daycare Friday morning, then their Mom picked them up that afternoon. Took Trip to vet Thursday morning, picked him up that afternoon. He was wiped out and laid in the floor, it was a madhouse here. LOL  Also had 11 year old grand daughter and her friend Thursday night and Friday night. Son in law came over today, he got a call that his father was killed in a 4 wheeler accident today. DD and DSIL are gone to Lubbock. We are keeping the little girls, the 11 year old went to a neighbor. They are thinking they will be back on Wednesday. 

On theeasygarden.com one of the members, a dear friend, posted on Sunday the 30th that he had the flu, Monday he was sicker and that was his last post. We found out that he died on Jan 2. The whole forum is devastated, he was a long time member and a great guy. It sucks. He was 53. 

I'll be back sometime later this week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry, for all the bad news @Baymule.   You will be busy with 2 little ones there.

@farmerjan  if you got the 30+ winds we had, it sure helped dry the surface.   Hopefully you will get the sun several days this coming week -- we are supposed to also.  

Last night I was out and saw this "stuff" in the sky.   Turned off my headlamp, looked up and there were stars everywhere!!  Big and bright....been cloudy for so long I had actually forgotten what its like to see them.    Wasn't cold, mid 40s, and wind was light.   Today, the weather is supposed to be 59, sunshine a no wind.   WOW --  looks like they got it right today!

Hope to work outside most all day.   I'm ready -- waiting on the sun to come on up!  Little coffee and I will be out the door.

Hope everyone has a glorious day!


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> It's been a rough week. We kept the 2 and 3 year old granddaughters Wednesday and Thursday, took them to daycare Friday morning, then their Mom picked them up that afternoon. Took Trip to vet Thursday morning, picked him up that afternoon. He was wiped out and laid in the floor, it was a madhouse here. LOL  Also had 11 year old grand daughter and her friend Thursday night and Friday night. Son in law came over today, he got a call that his father was killed in a 4 wheeler accident today. DD and DSIL are gone to Lubbock. We are keeping the little girls, the 11 year old went to a neighbor. They are thinking they will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> On theeasygarden.com one of the members, a dear friend, posted on Sunday the 30th that he had the flu, Monday he was sicker and that was his last post. We found out that he died on Jan 2. The whole forum is devastated, he was a long time member and a great guy. It sucks. He was 53.
> 
> I'll be back sometime later this week.


I thought of you when I read about the member you posted about. I had just joined TEG and was just getting to know him. I wanted to hug you so bad. You are in my thoughts as well as sll the members who knew and loved him.


----------



## Latestarter

Very sorry to hear of the multiple deaths you're dealing with Bay. My deepest sympathies to you and all who knew them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is a real shame and at a young age too....so sorry Bay and all that knew him....


----------



## Granny Heeney

B&B Happy goats said:


> I Like  @Granny Heeney , lol...I don't  need long johns, or any thing to keep me that warm here, BUT...this summer i bet the chilled lettuce would work on coolin me off. I'll  stuff some under my clothes.


Dang, you know you're in a hot area when you consider putting lettuce in your drawers.  Heeheehee!


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> It's been a rough week. We kept the 2 and 3 year old granddaughters Wednesday and Thursday, took them to daycare Friday morning, then their Mom picked them up that afternoon. Took Trip to vet Thursday morning, picked him up that afternoon. He was wiped out and laid in the floor, it was a madhouse here. LOL  Also had 11 year old grand daughter and her friend Thursday night and Friday night. Son in law came over today, he got a call that his father was killed in a 4 wheeler accident today. DD and DSIL are gone to Lubbock. We are keeping the little girls, the 11 year old went to a neighbor. They are thinking they will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> On theeasygarden.com one of the members, a dear friend, posted on Sunday the 30th that he had the flu, Monday he was sicker and that was his last post. We found out that he died on Jan 2. The whole forum is devastated, he was a long time member and a great guy. It sucks. He was 53.
> 
> I'll be back sometime later this week.


  Take care of you, too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule so sorry to read this,  sending


----------



## Bruce

Granny Heeney said:


> Dang, you know you're in a hot area when you consider putting lettuce in your drawers.  Heeheehee!


Some people keep their "lettuce" hidden in drawers but it isn't the stuff one would normally eat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Some people keep their "lettuce" hidden in drawers but it isn't the stuff one would normally eat.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Starting back to school.


----------



## Rammy

Taking Mom to the Dr for a check up post surgery. So far shes made a complete turn around since then. Feeling better every day. Then off to the grocery store.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Taking Mom to the Dr for a check up post surgery. So far shes made a complete turn around since then. Feeling better every day. Then off to the grocery store.


I hit the like for your moms recovery....grocery store shopping  too many humans for me !


----------



## Rammy

I try to go very early like when they first open. Or the open all hours wallyworld run. 3am not alot of people out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> I try to go very early like when they first open. Or the open all hours wallyworld run. 3am not alot of people out.



with my panic attack and ptsd issues....we go once a month, today while i paint DH will pick up a few things for me.....I hate leaving home, lol and i used to travel to visit my son in Denmark alone, travel over Europe....now I don't  even want to go to the grocery store ....life is a trip


----------



## RollingAcres

@Baymule so sorry to hear about the sad news.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> 21 pound turkey went in the over just before 11. Figure I'll be digging into some serious tryptophan come 3-4pm


How was that roasted turkey? And the green bean casserole?



Mini Horses said:


> I 've been wanting some Italian. Have all here to heat & eat. Maybe tonight


So did you get to have some Italian?


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> How was that roasted turkey? And the green bean casserole?
> 
> 
> So did you get to have some Italian?


Id like to have some Italian.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Id like to have some Italian.


Knowing you Rammy, I better ask: "are we still talking about food?" Don't answer that!


----------



## Rammy

I think the winking emoticon kinda let you know the answer to that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Mini Horses

Well, YES,I did have Italian food that night.

THEN -- as to "having Italian" -- when I was there I sure saw a lot of delightful sights!  Both meals and servers.   So, Rammy, enjoy whatever Italian you like.  

It was back to work today, after almost 3 weeks pretty much off 5 of 7 days.   Even rainy, it was a rest for me but, my wallet is in withdrawals.    Still not exciting to get up and leave   I can say this about being home -- you sure can imagine a lot of things that need to be done, all costing money!  Of course, it is winter and there are many things that are more easily done  in Spring, with more "work & time" than money -- like gardening.   Winter seems to make you want to sit and eat!    Lesson is -- don't quit work or retire in winter!  Bad start.  

Yeah, it's early afternoon and I only had 1/2 day of work.    It's "almost" retired work.


----------



## Baymule

My eyeballs are rolled out on my face. My a$$ is dragging about  a 45 minute delay. I slammed it in the car door, it was just too darn slow. I have bills I need to pay, can’t think straight, really need to balance checkbook but in my present state of no mind, I’d better wait. Grand kids go home Thursday, we’re on the downhill slide. 

The 2 year does not need much sleep and what little she does need is punctuated by waking up yelling MAMAW! She hits the floor running. I need a coffee transfusion. She started puking night before last, probably 10 minutes after I went to sleep. I cleaned her up, she puked some more for awhile, then drifted off to sleep. I held her in my recliner the rest of the night. She poped up like a jack in the box at 4:30 ready to go. I hadn’t gone back to sleep. She felt great, I was so brain dead I couldn’t feel much of anything. 

Son in laws farher was killed in a 4 wheeler accident Saturday. The 2and almost 4 year old would have been miserable, wouldn’t have understood and they would have been crying unhappy babies. They are much better off here entertaining us. We love the pandemonium. 

It’s 2:00 think I’ll go get that coffee transfusion.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Son in laws farher was killed in a 4 wheeler accident Saturday.


Dang!

So sorry!


----------



## Bruce

That is awful Bay! How are DD and SIL holding up?


----------



## Mini Horses

Our colder weather is coming in.  By weekend I will have more moisture falling -- rain, mix, snow?   My farm is always "on the line" it seems.  I'm certain it's because of the lay of the land in the area, in general...couple rivers, coast, and "hilly" on other side.   I'm just on that line between a lot.   Weekend should be fun     All agree -- wet is coming, again.  

Of more "concern" is the colder weather and thoughts of ice on troughs.     My weather site says that yesterday, when it was 68 here, that same date in 2018 was a mere 10 !  Yes, we had a week of that hauling hot water weather.   So, jugs are ready for our Jan/Feb winter.  Along with insulated boots, gloves and all that jazz.  Well, it IS winter  

Still, today is to be 50-55, very windy but temps dropping into upper 30s tonight...down from there for balance of week.  In fact, couple nights upper 20s.  


Not much happening around my area beyond above.  I'm slowly merging back into work.   1/2 days thru Sat.  Wish government would resolve things & get back to work. 

Hope you guys have a good day.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses we are in the "snow" area.  No line right in this area....It was a pretty nice day yesterday, tested 2 herds and was hurting last night.... about 9 hours total in the barns... but it got real windy last night and we got some rain showers on top of it.  Was 52 at midnight, been dropping ever since, down to 42 at 9.am.  Sun is out. 
Supposed to get 3-5 " of snow... so they say right now.  Sat aft.  through Sun eve...maybe into Monday... Oh well it is January.

Don't blow away out there today.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That is awful Bay! How are DD and SIL holding up?


Conversations have been short. I'm sure everything has been a whirlwind. The 11 year old flew out yesterday, a neighbor took her to the Dallas airport, her mom met the plane so she could go to the memorial service today. They will leave tomorrow and be home tomorrow afternoon. We have 2 little girls that will be so happy to see their Mommy and Daddy. 

I have hundreds of alerts, it's going to take a while to catch up. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan  YEP -- you get a good amount, looks like.   I didn't even want to mention it, hoping you could get another ay under your bet before the reality set in.    I won't get a lot of any thing & what comes will leave pretty quick this time.   You will most likely have a mess into mid week.    Hopefully your test farms will be after that -- would help.  I'm sure they are on back roads with no grading.   Wooohooo, retirement is coming soon!!  

Any looksee on the house/property you mentioned?


----------



## RollingAcres

We just order 2 round (4x5) bales of hay to be delivered later, $60 each. The 4x4 rounds are $45 each. Just curious to see what hay price is in your(all y'all) areas?


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> We just order 2 round (4x5) bales of hay to be delivered later, $60 each. The 4x4 rounds are $45 each. Just curious to see what hay price is in your(all y'all) areas?


IF, there were any local hay available, it would certainly  be over $80 for a 4x5.
Any hay available in East texas is coming in from out of state, to distribution points in Tx and La.

Nacodoches Tx Craigslist:


> 2018 Cut Coastal Bermuda Rolls (barn stored): $89/roll
> 
> 2018 Cut Bahia Rolls: $70/roll


Sounds good huh? But, to get those prices, you have to order a truckload of 46 bales and it's coming out of Northern Fla.



> *Hay for Sale - $90 (Grapeland Tx)*



*



			Alfalfa hay 3x4x8 bales weighing around 1400 pounds new load just in 275.00 per bale can be picked up in Overton Tx
		
Click to expand...

*
And, this is another, and very typical ad this year:
https://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/d/austin-coastal-mix-hay-big-round-bales/6788134984.html

https://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/d/fairfield-cow-hay-round-bales/6790655680.html


----------



## RollingAcres

holy s***!
Is that the norm around this time of year?
Why is it so much higher in TX compared to up here? I'd think that we have to pay more because we NEED hay around here in the winter time, there's no grass to eat at all, and growing season is so much shorter.


----------



## Alaskan

Morning


----------



## Alaskan

Hay here, for a regular small square bale, mostly Timothy mix is $8 to 10 in field pick up on the day baled.  Goes up to $14 when stored.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Morning


Evening


----------



## Rammy

Afternoon. 
I just got my second round bale here, 4 x 5 and it was only $35 dollars. Ive seen bales for $45 to $60 dollars depending on where its located.


----------



## Bruce

I paid $30 per round bale, presumably the equivalent of 10 small squares. These came from Al, 1/2 mile up the road.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I paid $30 per round bale, presumably the equivalent of 10 small squares. These came from Al, 1/2 mile up the road.


Ooooooooh!   Very nice!


----------



## Baymule

We had a dry summer. We got some not so great 1st cutting rye grass hay for $35 a roll and $10 a bale to haul and store in our hay supplier’s barn. He didn’t have enough for his own cows and told us to go find some. In September he got another cutting and swapped us good hay for the rye grass hay. Plus we bought more for $60 a bale. He stores it for us and brings it to us as needed. He doesn’t gouge his customers in time of drought because he is a good man. In fact, a darn fine man.


----------



## Latestarter

As reported in my journal, I picked up a 3'x3'x8' square bale of mixed orchard grass and alfalfa today weighing ~790 lbs for $150.00  That's about the equivalent of 13 small square bales which would be ~$16-18 each right now, if they were available. Pure alfalfa from Oregon/New Mexico/Colorado/etc is running ~$15/small square. Large squares of alfalfa (~100 lbs) are in the $24-26 range.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Two years ago I got 4 x 5 round bales for $25.00 a bale. The hay was baled around the corner from me and I drove the tractor up and brought it home myself - no loading fees.    Last August I had a friend give me three 4 x 5 bales.thought she'd get another cutting in Sept - didn't happen.  I also got 50 square bales from the local high school FFA group.  I'm doling out hay by the stalk trying to make it last!  It'll be close, but I'll probably need at least one more round.  Prices here (south of Houston) for rounds are between $45 for 'native' grass up to $125 for Coastal.


----------



## farmerjan

Round bales here go for anything from $30 to $60.  All depends on what size, to when it was made.  We were so far delayed making first cutting because of the excessive rain.  We made some nice 2nd cutting orchard grass in small sq bales. We are getting $5 a bale out of the field now, sometimes a little cheaper to old regular customers.   We mostly deliver them to those tried and true customers.  It will be going up to $6 a bale next year.  
This year we do not have near as much as we need for the regular customers we have.  Alfalfa sq bales 50-60 lbs go for $7 & $8 each.  We don't make alfalfa as we usually only use 150-300 a year. It is very time sensitive to getting it made right and we often just can't get to it.  Plus a small field of 5 acres would produce more than we need and to sell it we would have to cultivate a different set of buyers.  There are enough people around here that make it that we usually don't have any trouble finding what we need.  It helps to be established in the farming community too. 
On years when hay is plentiful, like this year, there is also the problem with quality due to the delayed first cutting.  We just sent off samples to see what it is testing, because I think the protein is real low and we will have to supplement to compensate.  So plentiful doesn't always equate to good hay.
Luckily we have seldom had a problem finding hay.  But then we try to keep about an 18 month supply so that we can get through a year of drought and still squeak by.  And we will buy hay from friends that need to get it out of their field, or moved to make room for next year's hay, or hay that has been sitting for 2 years.  If we can get it and get it moved, for a "cheap" price,  it will add back organic matter into the soil and if the person even put the minimum of fertilizer on it, you are in essence getting free fertilizer also.  So it will improve the quality of the pasture/ground it is being fed on.  

I feel for those of you paying $50 and more for rolls of hay.  You cannot really justify the costs if you are trying to be profitable.  I understand that the goats are supplying milk, and/or meat... and that goats are more profitable than cattle.  And for those that have horses, or other "companion" animals, it is not a matter of being profitable, it is a matter of this is what this hobby costs.  I get that, I had horses for years.  But for us, getting over $30-35 for a 5x5 or 5x6 roll, makes it too costly to feed to cattle.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Interesting to hear hay prices... amazing how  much it varies. In our immediate area we had reduced amounts of hay produced.. due to lack of rain. But not to far away had plenty. So hay prices were $4.50 to $6.00 a bale when I bought a 100 bales to get us through this season last fall. (I need grass for our horses, which is generally cheaper)


----------



## Rammy

When I had a horse it usually ran 2.75 to 3.50 a bale depending on what you got and where. I got mine about 15 minutes from my house. The people who I got it from dont do it anymore. Their hay won best hay in the county ten years in a row at the county fair. If I ever got another horse, I dont know where Id get the hay.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Costal hay, bale $8.00 at TS here in fl.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you all for your input. It is interesting to know about hay prices in other states. We weren't so prepared last summer to get hay due to DH's surgery in July. He bartered for 5 or 6 round bales (4x5) around end of July and those lasted until about now. Next year we are going to buy them as the hay is being baled.


----------



## Alaskan

Down in the single digits....  don't like it.

Muscovy don't like it.  Chickens are fine.


----------



## Bruce

Currently about 18°F, going to keep dropping until it hits -1°F Saturday morning. Going to be -6°F Sunday and -3°F Monday.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> holy s***!
> Is that the norm around this time of year?
> Why is it so much higher in TX compared to up here? I'd think that we have to pay more because we NEED hay around here in the winter time, there's no grass to eat at all, and growing season is so much shorter.


Not the norm here, for this time of year, but the norm for this year.
Abnormal supply and demand, with not much supply available.

It was too wet to get into the fields to cut and bale very much, and there is a huge market for hay here.

There's currently nearly 12,000,000 cows (beef/dairy/mommas, calves, steers, and bulls) in Texas, 400,000 horses, and 890,000 sheep and goats. That's a lot of hay needed for a state that has a big % of it's land located in the arid and semi-arid western half where it's hard to grow anything at all even in good years.
I'm glad I pulled the trigger and bought 1st cutting hay, since there was very little 2nd cut and no 3rd cut.

We see the same thing happen here in drought years. Rice straw round bales were going for$50+/bale in 2011 and that has almost zero nutritional value.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> I'm glad I pulled the trigger and bought 1st cutting hay, since there was very little 2nd cut and no 3rd cut.


Yep - last time I'll "wait" on hay that never comes.  I think I'll make it - but it's gonna be close...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Snow is coming tomorrow...


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. No snow here but 10 degrees currently and it will only be in the teens for high today.


----------



## Latestarter

About to head out and do morning chores. 44° and the radar shows the rain approaching. Should be here in about an hour or two. Looked out the window and Blackie has her 2 kids out in the pen with her. At a day old, I doubt they can get back inside the shelter by themselves but they are moving around quite well.


----------



## Rammy

Its 25 degrees here. Got my coke from Sonic, thats my coffee. Need a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Latestarter

coke & a cinnamon roll? Diabetic?


----------



## Rammy

Nope! Need the sugar to get going in the morning!


----------



## Baymule

Been up long enough to be on my second gulped down cup of coffee. Walked to the sheep lot in house shoes and jammies to check on Lil' Cutie, she's still fat, back to the house. 

Grands went home last night. We picked them up from daycare, took them to eat, then home to wait on their parents. DD went to work today, DSIL stayed home. 

Was going to loll around, but @Latestarter mentioned the approaching rain, so better skedaddle outside and get the feeding done. 

Tired.


----------



## Mini Horses

23 here at sun up.   Took GD to school, then home & broke ice, toted some hot water, did other feed chores.   Going to work in a hr.....

Had a fried egg & baked sweet potato for a late breakfast.      Coffee since 6AM.  Done.   2nd load of laundry  going in dryer.   Ahhhh.  I'll be ready for a nap in a couple hrs but, can't at work.      It will be busy with everyone thinking they need all the water & bread the stores have since "poss" snow this weekend.   Bet my cheezits & pringles will be gobbled up as they run by... 

@Latestarter,  you may be surprised and find those little darlings inside.   Of course, you could add a cinder block step!


----------



## greybeard

I think the next one is going to get just about everyone from the rockies to the atlantic coast... it'll be in our back pocket within hours. It won't stick around here long tho. It has bigger fish to freeze. 
look out here it comes it's comin. look out there it goes it's gone.......... screaming straight thru Texas like a mad dog cyclone..


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you're tired Bay. You've been through quite a lot lately with being sick, having the grand kids, people dying, and just life in general. Try to take a few days just for you and get some much needed rest!


----------



## canesisters

Stocking up on coffee tonight.  A Winter Storm Alert for most of the state with NO clear idea if the central part will get rain/sleet mix, <3" of snow, >8" of snow...

Probably need to check the pantry for 'snowed-in snacks' too. 
What do you NEED if you're going to be stuck in the house for a few days?


----------



## Rammy

Tea. Sugar. Bread. Macaroni. Beans. Rice. Good book or two or three. Charged up cell phone and back up batteries. Yep.....

Charcoal and a grill, too.


----------



## RollingAcres

Adding to the list water (for drinking and also for toilets if you are on a well, in case power goes out). If you have a portable generator, make sure you have enough gasoline.


----------



## RollingAcres

We don't like using the space heater but we had used it in the past when power went out. We'd start the generator and run the space heater to warm up the room.


----------



## Rammy

Got plenty of water under the house in gallon milk jugs or 2 litre soda bottles just for cleaning or flushing the toilet. My neighbor has a porta potty out by his barn for just in case. I have water purifier tablets for doing drinking water.I had thought about getting a small water tank for storing water inside the house somehow for emergencies. Some are pretty pricey, though. Still working on my prepper stockpiles. Little bit at a time.


----------



## RollingAcres

Worst comes to worst, there's always the nature(BTDT)!


----------



## Rammy

Same here.


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> Stocking up on coffee tonight.  A Winter Storm Alert for most of the state with NO clear idea if the central part will get rain/sleet mix, <3" of snow, >8" of snow...
> 
> Probably need to check the pantry for 'snowed-in snacks' too.
> What do you NEED if you're going to be stuck in the house for a few days?



#1.Brownies. Bake several pans of gooey, chocolatey brownies. 
#2.Box of wine.
#3.See #1 & #2.


----------



## Baymule

Got over 200 alerts, reckon I'll get started on "em.


----------



## Rammy

Sucks being popular, doesnt it?  Everybody loves you, Bay.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Sucks being popular, doesnt it?  Everybody loves you, Bay.


It's been a rough week, thanks for all the virtual hugs (in the form of alerts LOL)


----------



## Latestarter

You'll get to it somewhere... I wished you the chance to settle back and just take care of you for a bit and recover. Been sick, then the deaths and baby sitting grandkids. You've done your share! You deserve a break today (and tomorrow).


----------



## Baymule

This afternoon we went to a movie, The Upside. It was good entertainment. We needed to go have some laughs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> This afternoon we went to a movie, The Upside. It was good entertainment. We needed to go have some laughs.


Sounds like you were due some fun time for yourselfs...happy your back


----------



## B&B Happy goats

But you were very much missed Bay


----------



## Baymule

Well, I finished up through yesterday's posts. That leaves Today's posts, I'll read through them tomorrow. LOL Good night!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! It came from Brazil, Pilao brand, ground fine, strong and GOOD! Our DSIL is a teacher, one of his students brought it to him for Christmas, he gave it to us. I already found it on Amazon, gotta have more!


----------



## promiseacres

Homemade cinnamon rolls with the coffee


----------



## Rammy

Yum! Cinnamon rolls!


----------



## Latestarter

wow... look at all that sweet sugar icing!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

promiseacres said:


> Homemade cinnamon rolls with the coffeeView attachment 56962


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey all. How did everyone fare through the holidays?


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey all. How did everyone fare through the holidays?


Fine, just a run of the mill Christmas and New Year here. 
You?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Fine, just a run of the mill Christmas and New Year here.
> You?


Christmas and new year is always rough on me. Added to that, George was hit by a car. It took some time but we have a new husky pup named Elsa. Otherwise it went well


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear the holidays are rough for you. Doubly sorry to hear about George. Best of luck with Elsa! Pics please?


----------



## Bruce

We might not be able to handle the cuteness overload @Latestarter !


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

First two are Belle. Second two are Elsa. Last two are my new chickens (pics from farm iIgot them from. I haventhatook any yet). A trio of Russian Orloff and a quad of Mottled Orpington.


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty chickens!!
Sorry about George...  @MatthewsHomestead 

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Pretty pups and I love speckled chickens! They are gorgeous. 

Thanks for the coffee. Carson is in my lap, butt under my armpit, head on my ankle on the recliner footrest. He’s trying so hard to be a lap puppy but he’s getting a little big. LOL At Christmas he was 67 pounds, must be 70-75 now.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I needed the cup of coffee. Been chasing these two girls around since 6! I've taken them out so many times and new pup still had an accident.


----------



## Latestarter

Awww. gotta forgive the accidents when they're that cute! Beautiful animals, thanks for the pics!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thank you. She is adorable. And at 13 werkswshe is the same size as Belle at 8ish mos! They both are high energy and have been having a blast with each other all morning. Both are passed out at the foot of the bed currently. Blessed peace.... For the moment. 

I must be some kind of crazy. Three boys and two high strung dogs, a husband and all our farm critters plus a full time job! Yep. I'm nuts. Totally bonkers!


----------



## Latestarter

But hey! It keeps your life interesting! Never a dull moment   And what a great way to live, right?


----------



## farmerjan

I have always loved the husky/malamute dogs and their markings.  Had a friend that bred them.  But one thing, please be advised as per the friend that bred and raised them for over 30 years.....they are very often NOT poultry friendly.  It seems to be bred into them to kill chickens.  NOT SAYING this will automatically happen.  Just want you to be extra careful with your birds, and make sure you are around with them interacting.  I would hate for something to happen to the birds, then have you learn that they have some tendencies, and say you wished someone had told you.  

I have had German Shepards and crosses for years.  Most were all very tolerant and disinterested in the poultry.  One I got would ignore the birds when I was around after the first few lessons and scoldings to not chase them.  She would lay there and the birds would be out and she would ignore them.  About 6 months later, had a bird get killed.  Then a few days later, another. Finally,  I parked up the road on an afternoon at the time I would normally go to work and snuck back down through the field to spy.  I caught her just laying around, then all of a sudden, would jump up and grab one and kill it.  She was a sneak killer and we parted ways not long after that.  I had never had one do that sort of thing so wasn't looking for it but had come up with no other solution.  So I am only trying to give you a "heads up" to watch the husky as she grows.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

farmerjan said:


> I have always loved the husky/malamute dogs and their markings.  Had a friend that bred them.  But one thing, please be advised as per the friend that bred and raised them for over 30 years.....they are very often NOT poultry friendly.  It seems to be bred into them to kill chickens.  NOT SAYING this will automatically happen.  Just want you to be extra careful with your birds, and make sure you are around with them interacting.  I would hate for something to happen to the birds, then have you learn that they have some tendencies, and say you wished someone had told you.
> 
> I have had German Shepards and crosses for years.  Most were all very tolerant and disinterested in the poultry.  One I got would ignore the birds when I was around after the first few lessons and scoldings to not chase them.  She would lay there and the birds would be out and she would ignore them.  About 6 months later, had a bird get killed.  Then a few days later, another. Finally,  I parked up the road on an afternoon at the time I would normally go to work and snuck back down through the field to spy.  I caught her just laying around, then all of a sudden, would jump up and grab one and kill it.  She was a sneak killer and we parted ways not long after that.  I had never had one do that sort of thing so wasn't looking for it but had come up with no other solution.  So I am only trying to give you a "heads up" to watch the husky as she grows.


We are actually making upgrades to turn two sheds into full coops with safely enclosed runs. Don't want to take chances.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

The cause of my husbands slight jealousy.... She chose to cuddle with me not him!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Latestarter said:


> But hey! It keeps your life interesting! Never a dull moment   And what a great way to live, right?


ABSOFREAKINLOUTELY


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

People are on their way to pick up Jupiter. We had a coyote attack a couple weeks ago. Got two of our pigs and Grandma the white goat. Three nights in a row. He is lonely and needs a herd.... No more goats for us. Not for a while.


----------



## Bruce

What sort of fencing do you have to keep predators out? Clearly the dogs aren't up to it yet.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for you losses. that really sucks.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> First two are Belle. Second two are Elsa. Last two are my new chickens (pics from farm iIgot them from. I haventhatook any yet). A trio of Russian Orloff and a quad of Mottled Orpington.View attachment 57032 View attachment 57033 View attachment 57034 View attachment 57035 View attachment 57036 View attachment 57037


I always wanted to try Orloffs!  (They fit all of my cold weather and old breed chicken wants)  but couldn't fond a good breeder who would ship up here.

Tell me how you like them.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> People are on their way to pick up Jupiter. We had a coyote attack a couple weeks ago. Got two of our pigs and Grandma the white goat. Three nights in a row. He is lonely and needs a herd.... No more goats for us. Not for a while.


That is rough!!  

So sorry!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
9° F.... 
Have 4 hungry day old kits praying their momma feeds them today.


----------



## SonRise Acres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> 9° F....
> Have 4 hungry day old kits praying their momma feeds them today.



Coffee in hand in the cup my oldest son gave me for the holidays. It holds a LOT of coffee!
I need to stop complaining about our 30° highs. But we live in an area with 112 days in the summer so we aren’t accustomed to it.

Hoping your momma gets her kits all fed and going strong.

We have one doe due soon. Anytime from today, though she’s showing me no signs as of last night. If she delivers we are hoping for a daylight delivery. Our last doe who delivered did so at midnight. With a big light and a powerful flashlight we still named a kid June that we had to rename Jude 2 days later when I noticed our mistake. Haha. It also means I will be pulling out my favorite insulated coffee cup after this morning. I have poured coffee in it, went out and delivered quads, cleaned up, made sure everyone was nursing and walking, came back in and still had piping hot coffee in my cup. It’s my kidding go-to tool.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. On my 2nd cup of coffee. I need to get my lazy butt up and go feed. Fortunately I can look out the window, do a head count at the round bale and see if any ewes have lambed. Nope, not this morning, so I get to be lazy. LOL Cold, dreary and windy. I could always do something productive in the house, like …………. blah, druther be OUTSIDE.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> Good morning y'all. On my 2nd cup of coffee. I need to get my lazy butt up and go feed. Fortunately I can look out the window, do a head count at the round bale and see if any ewes have lambed. Nope, not this morning, so I get to be lazy. LOL Cold, dreary and windy. I could always do something productive in the house, like …………. blah, druther be OUTSIDE.



I can do that with my herd as well and love my window/pasture placement because of it. Lol!


----------



## promiseacres

Kits got fed... had to hold the doe in the box but they are fed. FYI they are rabbits


----------



## Baymule

I like rabbits. I would have them but DH doesn't like the meat.


----------



## Latestarter

So much better when they deliver during the day Son Rise... at least for us. As prey animals, I guess they may feel safer delivering at night. Never the less, it's nice to have a mug that keeps the drink at the desired temperature for a long while! Hope she delivers soon for you with no issues.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> And I refuse to use a microwave because it "irradiates" your food and basically kills all the nutrients in it so your body is eating sterile food that doesn't feed the cells.....


You do realize, that is an old wives tale/urban legend...?
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/17/health/17real.html
https://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/features/do-microwaves-zap-nutrition#1
https://skeptoid.com/episodes/4080
(I could add dozens more credible, unbiased and accepted sources of true research that shows the same thing)

All cooked food other than boiled food is 'irradiated'. If you have not irradiated it, it isn't cooked. Microwaving does only one thing. It makes the food vibrate, which induces friction and it is the heat from this friction that cooks the food.
And even food that is boiled is also 'irradiated' using radiated heat to make the pot boil.

For 'classic irradiation' to happen, it has to be ionizing radiation.
UV light
alpha or beta decay
Gamma
X
Cosmic rays
etc etc.
You will notice that microwaves are listed under the heading  "non-ionizing"
https://examples.yourdictionary.com/examples-of-radiation.html


----------



## canesisters

The mechanic here at work uses PILES of sugar in his coffee.  PILES!!!  I mean - there are only 3 of us that regularly drink coffee here - him, me and one of the drivers.  I bring my own little packets from home and the driver only uses a sprinkle.  We went through a 12LB case between 12/17 and last Friday.  
I came in this morning to find that 'someone' had raided my little stash of packets and cleaned me out.
Luckily I KNOW my co-workers and brought more this morning - so the coffee's still on.


----------



## Rammy

Geez! Id tell him to buy his own sugar from now on.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on...bring your own sweetners and creamer....   not going to the store until Friday...  
Freezing rain today... 

3 of 4 bunnies doing great, #4 seems to be fading.


----------



## canesisters

He's just miffed because 'the company' is *supposed* to keep the coffee area supplied and miffed at me specifically because I do the ordering. 
It's odd watching him lately.  He's in a very unhappy place about a lot of things and he's SOOOO NEGATIVE and reactive about EVERYTHING.  I just got out of a very unhappy situation and I suddenly see that I was JUST like him for *such a long time*.
So, I'm trying to give a whole lot of grace about all of his whining and moaning.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rammy said:


> Geez! Id tell him to buy his own sugar from now on.



X2! He’s going to end up in a diabetic coma!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Drinking a cup with French vanilla creamer while I catch up some. There’s plenty to share. It’s Kroger brand though so sorry LS.


----------



## Rammy

You're a lot more patient than I would be. I cleaned someone's clock once because after I got divorced, I would buy a package of hotdogs and buns and that would be my lunch at work all week. Someone I worked with decided it was ok to eat my food without asking. I jumped their A@@ when they came in. At the time, I had so much debt to pay off<thanks to the ex> that I could only spend $20 at the grocery store. I pretty much went vegetarian for two years because I couldn't afford meat. My Mom would give me some chicken or a roast once in a while but I was pretty much paycheck to paycheck for a while til I got some stuff paid down.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Time for a refill, need more coffee.


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> He's just miffed because 'the company' is *supposed* to keep the coffee area supplied and miffed at me specifically because I do the ordering.
> It's odd watching him lately.  He's in a very unhappy place about a lot of things and he's SOOOO NEGATIVE and reactive about EVERYTHING.  I just got out of a very unhappy situation and I suddenly see that I was JUST like him for *such a long time*.
> So, I'm trying to give a whole lot of grace about all of his whining and moaning.


I take that to mean that you have reclaimed your home and your roommate moved out. GOOD!


----------



## Baymule

I got to witness the rosy glow of SUNRISE!!!! And it is SUNNY outside!! There is frost everywhere, so it's cold. But SUNSHINE!!


----------



## SonRise Acres

Morning all! I slept late this morning. I never do that but I just couldn’t sleep last night. Like Baymule we woke up to cold, frost, but sunny. Off to make coffee with only ONE spoon of stevia. Don’t want the wrath to hit about over use.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## greybeard

canesisters said:


> The mechanic here at work uses PILES of sugar in his coffee.  PILES!!!  I mean - there are only 3 of us that regularly drink coffee here - him, me and one of the drivers.  I bring my own little packets from home and the driver only uses a sprinkle.  We went through a 12LB case between 12/17 and last Friday.
> I came in this morning to find that 'someone' had raided my little stash of packets and cleaned me out.
> Luckily I KNOW my co-workers and brought more this morning - so the coffee's still on.
> View attachment 57136


There are some prescription medicine, (opioids) that increases a body's craving for sugar. I know someone that is like that, but I forget which medication he is on that causes it. I know oxycodone is one of them.

(His name isn't Edgar is it?)


----------



## SonRise Acres

greybeard said:


> There are some prescription medicine, (opioids) that increases a body's craving for sugar. I know someone that is but I forget which medication it is that causes it. I know oxycodone is one of them.
> 
> (His name isn't Edgar is it?)



He might have been wearing an Edgar suit.


----------



## canesisters




----------



## Baymule

Still cloudy, can see a glow in the sky, but we are OUTSIDE! We are doing a burn pile, DH is raking the driveway with the tractor. Life is grand.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> Still cloudy, can see a glow in the sky, but we are OUTSIDE! We are doing a burn pile, DH is raking the driveway with the tractor. Life is grand.



Those are some of my favorite days. I am wondering if you and I live close to each other @Baymule by weather descriptions and locations. Does Durant or Bonham mean anything to you?


----------



## canesisters

So many times a driver will say to me "Guess it turned out to be pretty nice day" - meaning the weather
I always answer "Most of them do" - meaning life


Glad you've gotten outside some today!  It's been gray, gray, gray here - but nothing is falling out of the sky today so I'm hoping to be out a little too this afternoon.


----------



## greybeard

SonRise Acres said:


> Does Durant or Bonham mean anything to you?


It does to me & I'll be near there next week... where the arrow is. 
Baymule lives down near Tyler.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Kits got fed... had to hold the doe in the box but they are fed. FYI they are rabbits



Is she a first time mom?  Hope #4 makes it!  

Coffee and cold here this morning.   Overcast but, no moisture.  It was 31 a go out but hadn't been that cold all night so no frozen water troughs or hot water to tote.    More cold, cold this week end and they're giving us another shot at snow.   Just do not know why they even THINK we need any.

I'm in.  It's gloomy.  Can't get interested in outside.  Did work a couple of hrs at my "job".   Tomorrow I have a few stores to work but, only 4-5 hrs.  Then done until Sat -- popcorn at WM.  Yeah, get your popcorn for super bowl Sunday !       Really slack this time of year.  March, it will suddenly become 40-50 hr weeks!  They try to kill us for about 4 months, then a normal 20 hr week begins.

It's a job


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses she is. Down to 3. Sucks the other doe didn't settle... so can't foster.


----------



## Baymule

SonRise Acres said:


> Those are some of my favorite days. I am wondering if you and I live close to each other @Baymule by weather descriptions and locations. Does Durant or Bonham mean anything to you?


I haven't been there, but have heard of both. We are in Lindale Texas.


----------



## Bruce

canesisters said:


> We went through a 12LB case between 12/17 and last Friday.


 indeed! And I thought a lady I used to work with was bad. When the dept went out for lunch and she got coffee, the regular cup and saucer size, she'd dump 5 packets of sugar in without even trying it first.



canesisters said:


> So, I'm trying to give a whole lot of grace about all of his whining and moaning.


Maybe since you see your old self there you can help him see what he is doing to himself and others. Interesting point made by @greybeard, I wasn't aware of that aspect of opioids.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> I haven't been there, but have heard of both. We are in Lindale Texas.



We lived in Tyler after my Mom graduated nursing school. I know exactly where Lindale is, though it’s been a long time since I have been there.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> It does to me & I'll be near there next week... where the arrow is.
> Baymule lives down near Tyler.
> View attachment 57150


Huh...  I thought London was there next to Telepone.

Ah well.  Silly brain.


----------



## Alaskan

Ah, looked it up...  London is NE of Telephone


----------



## Baymule

Alcoholics can also crave sugar.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> @Mini Horses she is. Down to 3. Sucks the other doe didn't settle... so can't foster.



Sorry about the kit.  She's new to this.  Probably will do better next time.


----------



## r3bauer

Evening all! Apologies for my absence of late. Life and such. Middle son graduated last friday fro. H.S. and my oldest son turned 21 last Wednesday.  Winter finally hit us with ice and freezing drizzle. Forecast is for a heap of snow this weekend. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats to your sons and their parents! Hope you don't get too much snow.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Ah, looked it up...  London is NE of Telephone


Telephone Texas is home to one of my favorite food offerings.
https://www.heb.com/product-detail/hell-on-the-red-hot-party-dip/120745

New London Texas, down in Rusk County, is infamous as being the site of the worst school disaster in the history of the United States. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_London_School_explosion


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Mini Horses I hope so... at the very least I will make sure there's a foster momma available.  Down to 2 and one isn't looking good. Getting some goat milk today.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Need ... all ... the ... coffee!

I had to get up way too early today. Had to get my kids up way too early for their liking. Busy day.


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> Evening all! Apologies for my absence of late. Life and such. Middle son graduated last friday fro. H.S. and my oldest son turned 21 last Wednesday.  Winter finally hit us with ice and freezing drizzle. Forecast is for a heap of snow this weekend. Hope you are doing well!


Congrats to your son for graduation H.S. and congrats to your son turning 21.  Both are life's milestones. No congrats on the snow and ice storm


----------



## Baymule

No rosy glow of sunrise this morning  just gray, cloudy, and gloomy. Getting another cup of coffee.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

On second cup...thinking I may need a third cup today. Was up part of the night with DS complaining about his shin. There’s a bruise but he doesn’t recall hitting it.


----------



## canesisters

I've got a bit of a sour stomach this morning so skipping the coffee .. 


 
Was all ready for a cup of chamomile & anise tea.. I mean READY... and poured cold water over the tea bag... ok, fine.  Fished out the tea bag and drank the cold water so I could refill with HOT... and dropped the tea bag.. onto the NASTY landfill filth covered carpet!



WHO puts CARPET in a landfill scale house!?!?!?!


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> I've got a bit of a sour stomach this morning so skipping the coffee .. View attachment 57176
> Was all ready for a cup of chamomile & anise tea.. I mean READY... and poured cold water over the tea bag... ok, fine.  Fished out the tea bag and drank the cold water so I could refill with HOT... and dropped the tea bag.. onto the NASTY landfill filth covered carpet!
> View attachment 57177
> WHO puts CARPET in a landfill scale house!?!?!?! View attachment 57178


An idiot had that carpet installed. Might as well have a dirt floor.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think it needs a concrete floor that can be bleached!!!!


----------



## SonRise Acres

Wehner Homestead said:


> On second cup...thinking I may need a third cup today. Was up part of the night with DS complaining about his shin. There’s a bruise but he doesn’t recall hitting it.



My sons can come in with the biggest bruises and have no idea where they came from. Still not sure how that happens. Hope he feels better this morning.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Ugh! On our way to the orthodontist. One son has braces so he’s just getting his monthly wire change. Younger son is getting his palatal spreader, the first of two torture devices he needs before seeing braces. Poor kiddo!


----------



## RollingAcres

r3bauer said:


> Evening all! Apologies for my absence of late. Life and such. Middle son graduated last friday fro. H.S. and my oldest son turned 21 last Wednesday.  Winter finally hit us with ice and freezing drizzle. Forecast is for a heap of snow this weekend. Hope you are doing well!


Congrats on your middle son's HS graduation!


----------



## Bruce

SonRise Acres said:


> Ugh! On our way to the orthodontist. One son has braces so he’s just getting his monthly wire change. Younger son is getting his palatal spreader, the first of two torture devices he needs before seeing braces. Poor kiddo!


You know I don't think ANY of us recall orthodonture fondly. I remember one Thanksgiving where they cranked my wires the day before. Worst TDay ever, couldn't eat much of anything. At least I didn't have any torture devices other than the braces. I do feel for your younger one, I imagine the spreader make for constant discomfort for quite some time.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Bruce said:


> You know I don't think ANY of us recall orthodonture fondly. I remember one Thanksgiving where they cranked my wires the day before. Worst TDay ever, couldn't eat much of anything. At least I didn't have any torture devices other than the braces. I do feel for your younger one, I imagine the spreader make for constant discomfort for quite some time.



And ... he didn’t get it. The custom made pieces were made incorrectly.


----------



## Bruce

And of course YOU now have to make time to go back when the new pieces come in.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Telephone Texas is home to one of my favorite food offerings.
> https://www.heb.com/product-detail/hell-on-the-red-hot-party-dip/120745
> 
> New London Texas, down in Rusk County, is infamous as being the site of the worst school disaster in the history of the United States.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_London_School_explosion


Sad trivia about New London.  But no, I was talking about London, the one near, just NE of Telephone. 

And I had no idea that Telephone made salsa!


----------



## SonRise Acres

Bruce said:


> And of course YOU now have to make time to go back when the new pieces come in.



Exactly!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> You know I don't think ANY of us recall orthodonture fondly



I still remember it hurt to eat a scrambled egg!  

It is sunshine today    Cool but ok, light breeze.   I can do this one and plan to get out there shortly.  Worked this AM.  Then added some info on that Milk-Share thread!    Someone besides GB needs to read it and help me answer  

Having a nice hot afternoon cup of coffee now  -- prepping for some outside chores.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Mini Horses said:


> I still remember it hurt to eat a scrambled egg!
> .



I remember trying to eat a cheese sandwich, literally bread and cheese. I made it through the bread but couldn’t bite through the cheese and started crying. I had braces for a VERY long time and everything they could add to them. But I never had a spreader.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Not to mention that some of us folks have life-long issues from orthodontic treatment.  I am suffering from something called orthodontic induced root resorbtion and am in the middle of approx. $20K of dental work - including bridges, implants, bone grafts and all manner of torture!


----------



## SonRise Acres

@frustratedearthmother wow! I never knew someone who had issues. That’s scary. Is it something that can be fixed so there are no more issues or will it last forever?


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Not to mention that some of us folks have life-long issues from orthodontic treatment.  I am suffering from something called orthodontic induced root resorbtion and am in the middle of approx. $20K of dental work - including bridges, implants, bone grafts and all manner of torture!


Wow, there is no way I'm hitting the Like link on that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No way to stop the progression, no way to have prevented it. (except for no orthodontic treatment at all)  Just my special way of reacting to it.     And, I had a sadistic orthodontist all those years ago...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Had braces twice. Headgear, retainers, teeth pulled as I have a small jaw. Ugh! I can vividly remember the pain.

I couldn’t swallow pills yet and I hurt SO bad! My dad mashed up some kids Motrin and I washed it down with water. After that kicked in, I ate 3/4 of a 9x13 of lasagna. Dad decided to intervene regularly after that as I was literally starving!

I remember my teeth hurting because my lips were touching my braces after adjustments.

I have a permanent retainer in the bottom front of my mouth. It’s great fun to get food stuck in.

Really praying none of my kids require orthodontia!


----------



## promiseacres

@frustratedearthmother that sounds awful... I have terrible memories, scars in my cheeks and cement on some of my teeth but it seems quite minor of that... ugh taking my DS for his consult with the orthodontist next month...


----------



## SonRise Acres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Had braces twice. Headgear, retainers, teeth pulled as I have a small jaw. Ugh! I can vividly remember the pain.
> 
> I couldn’t swallow pills yet and I hurt SO bad! My dad mashed up some kids Motrin and I washed it down with water. After that kicked in, I ate 3/4 of a 9x13 of lasagna. Dad decided to intervene regularly after that as I was literally starving!
> 
> I remember my teeth hurting because my lips were touching my braces after adjustments.
> 
> I have a permanent retainer in the bottom front of my mouth. It’s great fun to get food stuck in.
> 
> Really praying none of my kids require orthodontia!



I remember my mom doing that with meds and adding sugar to help me gag it down. The “blessing” in this is my younger son has a feeding tube. So pain meds and food can go in no matter what.


----------



## SonRise Acres

@frustratedearthmother , I am so sorry. I can’t imagine.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahh, thanks ya'll!  I've been blessed with great health all my life.  Still take no prescription meds or have any major complaints other than a little old-age soreness now and again.   So I shouldn't complain too much...


----------



## farmerjan

I cannot even begin to imagine the braces.  Have never had them, nothing except my wisdom teeth being pulled.  One got real bad  & it got pulled 2 days before HS graduation... that wasn't fun. The others got taken out by an oral surgeon about 1 1/2 yrs later. when another started to give me problems.  They were all impacted under my last molars, so couldn't come up through.  That's where all my wisdom went... 
If I had an ounce of sense in my head I wouldn't have started milking cows or anything that is so much hard work for so little return, and caused so many body aches and pains...

We had sun yesterday, melted some snow.  I went to Winchester 125 miles, Tues eve, stayed over and tested one farm @ 2 am and then went to another at 730 am.  No heat at the 2nd one, and the cows wouldn't come in so started nearly an hour late there.  They hadn't shoveled or sanded or anything and nearly busted my butt a couple of times on the packed icy ground.  
Supposed to come in with clouds, snow/rain/icy mix tomorrow night.


----------



## Bruce

I can see where you are ready to retire from that job. Pretty rude of the people not to at least make it safe for you to come test their animals.



Wehner Homestead said:


> Really praying none of my kids require orthodontia!


Sadly that is rarely the case. Though I suppose "require" is a bit of a subjective thing.


----------



## r3bauer

Been fortunate with the orthodontic work. Havent needed it and neither have the kids.


----------



## r3bauer

Coffees on! Good morning fine folks, hope your day goes well. I am on cup number 2 already.  Going to be busy today volunteering at a local veterans center and then a nutritionist appointment.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Freezing drizzle today.


----------



## Baymule

Good Morning Y'all! Coffee is ready. Should be plenty to go around, @promiseacres and @r3bauer have coffee ready too! I woke up at 3:30 AM, laid there until DH woke up, Didn't want to wake him up.


----------



## r3bauer

Baymule said:


> Good Morning Y'all! Coffee is ready. Should be plenty to go around, @promiseacres and @r3bauer have coffee ready too! I woke up at 3:30 AM, laid there until DH woke up, Didn't want to wake him up.


I here you I I woke up at 3am and was wide awake. Went down to the couch and watched TV. Went out and checked the chickens then took DW to work


----------



## SonRise Acres

Up and caffeinating!

Have a fairly laid back day today. Not a lot on my schedule beyond animal care, dishes, and coffee.


----------



## Rammy

I got my Sonic fix on the way to work this morning. Now getting my BYH fix. Pouring the rain down here this morning.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Freezing drizzle today.


No drizzle here, just freezing. Well a bit below freezing, it was -10°F at 6:30 AM.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Bruce said:


> No drizzle here, just freezing. Well a bit below freezing, it was -10°F at 6:30 AM.


----------



## Baymule

Going to be a high of 70* Saturday and a high of 36* Friday. down in the 20's at night for a couple of nights. MINUS degrees? AW HECK NO!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> No drizzle here, just freezing. Well a bit below freezing, it was -10°F at 6:30 AM.


Yikes! 9 degrees here right now. This morning when I went out to do morning chores it was zero on my thermometer.


----------



## promiseacres

It turned to snow.


----------



## Baymule

Love the snow pictures.....especially because they are not MY snow pictures! LOL LOL


----------



## Rammy

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 57207 It turned to snow.


It looks like a postcard.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Love the snow pictures.....especially because they are not MY snow pictures! LOL LOL


I'll send you some snow so you don't feel so left out!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s still drizzle here. Supposed to get bad for 9 days starting Saturday night. We’ve started farm prep.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I'll send you some snow so you don't feel so left out!


You'll have plenty to spare by Monday afternoon!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> You'll have plenty to spare by Monday afternoon!


I'm sure I'll have enough to share!


----------



## Bruce

If you share too much, I think I'll have some spare I can give you.


----------



## RollingAcres

You should share some of your snow with her too. Mine would be NY snow, I'm sure she would like some VT snow as well. Bahahaha


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> Love the snow pictures.....especially because they are not MY snow pictures! LOL LOL



Almost verbatim what I was about to say. I love snow ... when it’s not mine. Our area shuts down with snow. Good grief people buy out every loaf of bread and jug of milk if we even have 3 flakes fall.


----------



## Rammy

Hey, they do that here in Tn, too, and half the time its gone the next day. They close schools if it starts spitting flurries. Unbelievable.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Rammy said:


> Hey, they do that here in Tn, too, and half the time its gone the next day. They close schools if it starts spitting flurries. Unbelievable.



My kids think snow days mean you build a snowman and drink hot chocolate after school work. We homeschool. LOL. Thankfully we haven’t had many days of snow over the years. We did have an ice storm so bad I couldn’t open my door to get out.


----------



## Rammy

Back in 93-94 area, we had just moved into our house when Tn got hit with a massive icestorm. We had no power for two weeks. Cooked food on our propane heater and heated water on it for sponge baths. Im better prepared this time.


----------



## r3bauer

This is what I get to look forward to tommorow circled area is where I am located


----------



## Rammy

Sucks being you..... go buy bread! Quick!


----------



## Baymule

Too late, the bread will be sold out! LOL Y'all batten down the hatches and be ready for the cold weather. It's a coming right for you. 

I come from hurricane country. No power meant sweat pouring off, open windows, swamp skeeters the size of buzzards blown in from the coast, local skeeters that hatched out in masses and the hybridized versions of both. And ALL of them out for blood, literally! Oh, and NO BREAD!! 

Thanks for the generous offers of snow, but I think I'll just get some crushed ice for my ice tea.


----------



## Bruce

All the bread in all the stores!!!

A day here where they decide it is unsafe for the kids to go to school means:
The parents still go to work
The kids old enough and with access to a car go skiing/boarding up in the mountains.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Guys, I might be dying.  I got the bright idea to start the C25K program. What could go wrong!

Today’s work out has my legs feeling like they are made of Jello. Shall we take bets on if I can walk tomorrow? How about if I can get out of bed?

Of course working out on the farm means my goats and sheep stood there chewing their cud and staring at me like I had lost my mind. Fun times. Fun times.


----------



## Latestarter

I believe Iowa gets plenty of snow most years. I don't think those folks up there get near as whacked out as the folks further south. Probably have no problem running out of bread there. Folks over east from there though... some expecting over 2 feet... that might close things down for a bit.


----------



## Rammy

We may get an inch of snow Sunday but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Skiesblue

So he’s a lot more black mouthed cur than Anatolian. I won’t say anything if you all won’t...


----------



## Baymule

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 57234
> So he’s a lot more black mouthed cur than Anatolian. I won’t say anything if you all won’t...


He sure is handsome.....shhhhhhhh……...


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like he'd handle a coyote with little effort at all. Perfect.


----------



## Skiesblue

Thank you. I got him from a well meaning rescue who misidentified him but I didn’t know either.


----------



## Skiesblue

Latestarter said:


> Looks like he'd handle a coyote with little effort at all. Perfect.


He and his partner threw down w coyotes two months ago. He came home w bites on his face and throat. Other dog didn’t make it. Think they got into a den.


----------



## Skiesblue

We have heavy duty coyotes.


----------



## Baymule

No matter what he is, he's good at what he does. 
sorry about your other dog.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 57234
> So he’s a lot more black mouthed cur than Anatolian. I won’t say anything if you all won’t...



Those eyes look so soulful! He’s a handsome guy.


----------



## Skiesblue

I will say this use lgd breeds for lgd work. The bell around his neck is so he can’t sneak up on chickens. Bottle lambs behind him.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about your other dog... what breed was it? and was it Sam?


----------



## Skiesblue

Yes it was Sam. Pyratolian. About 120lbs so pretty solid. Last sighted in hot pursuit of a coyote into thick timber. Caddo limped home two hours later. Bites blood loss   I’m assuming Sam got pulled down and given there’s no sign of him it’s my best guess. I could be wrong. But I don’t expect to see him again. That’s the deal w LGDs.


----------



## Rammy

Im so sorry.


----------



## promiseacres

sorry. 

Coffee is on


----------



## Baymule

Today is cloudy, but the temps aren't too bad, tomorrow the cold hits. Going out to fill all the water tubs, it is easier to deal with frozen water when full. I can either break ice or pour boiling water over it to thaw. I'll stuff hay in Paris's doghouse, Trip can sleep on the porch on the rug or his dog bed. Animals all have shelter.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Coffeeeee....  Bad week--Pearl, my last remaining Brahma, laid her first 2 eggs, began looking a little off, shot downhill and was dead in 2 days.    The signs were identical to having eaten one of those damnable toxic millipedes, same as Rotisserie, though without the seizures (probably because she went so quickly).  4th Brahma lost in 6 mos., thinking I'm cursed for Brahmas, done with that breed for now...  *sigh*  If something ain't eating them, they're eating something they shouldn't, and it's been heartbreaking.    Last time I held her, she made her very soft baby noises but wasn't strong enough to snuggle her face into my coat like she used to...  Bye, sweet Pearl...


----------



## SonRise Acres

Granny Heeney said:


> Coffeeeee....  Bad week--Pearl, my last remaining Brahma, laid her first 2 eggs, began looking a little off, shot downhill and was dead in 2 days.    The signs were identical to having eaten one of those damnable toxic millipedes, same as Rotisserie, though without the seizures (probably because she went so quickly).  4th Brahma lost in 6 mos., thinking I'm cursed for Brahmas, done with that breed for now...  *sigh*  If something ain't eating them, they're eating something they shouldn't, and it's been heartbreaking.    Last time I held her, she made her very soft baby noises but wasn't strong enough to snuggle her face into my coat like she used to...  Bye, sweet Pearl...



So sorry you lost her and her sisters. Sounds horrible. Hoping your day picks up.

Off to make coffee. Tried to get my workout in before coffee (guilt free cream -lol). It kicked my hiney.

Have a busy day. Farm stuff, though nothing major today. Then I have to get ready for an overnight we are doing tomorrow to celebrate my Mom’s and younger son’s birthdays early. Taking my Mom to her favorite restaurant tomorrow and then her gift to my son is symphony tickets (he’s very musically inclined and wants to go to the symphony), so I will be taking him Sunday to his first symphony.


----------



## Bruce

That sucks Granny! I'm sorry you've lost so many. Interesting about the millipedes. There are only 2 critters I think my chickens won't eat: millipedes and wooly bear caterpillars. The girls let them just "walk on by".


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Coffeeeee....  Bad week--Pearl, my last remaining Brahma, laid her first 2 eggs, began looking a little off, shot downhill and was dead in 2 days.    The signs were identical to having eaten one of those damnable toxic millipedes, same as Rotisserie, though without the seizures (probably because she went so quickly).  4th Brahma lost in 6 mos., thinking I'm cursed for Brahmas, done with that breed for now...  *sigh*  If something ain't eating them, they're eating something they shouldn't, and it's been heartbreaking.    Last time I held her, she made her very soft baby noises but wasn't strong enough to snuggle her face into my coat like she used to...  Bye, sweet Pearl...


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Granny Heeney

COFFEE'S ON!    And there's "Everything Bagels" and tons of soft butter and cream cheese!


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> COFFEE'S ON!    And there's "Everything Bagels" and tons of soft butter and cream cheese!


Thanks for the coffee! I'll take a pass on the bagels, we're on a low/no carb diet. Trying to knock off 15 pounds. All that bread, sugar, pasta products that I went to the dance with...…..darn that's good/bad stuff!


----------



## Granny Heeney

**puts down and hides the piece of bacon**


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning! Close on our refi loan today! Paying off high interest debt and saving around $400/mth. We got about 8 inches of snow overnight.  Youngest son is shoveling driveway now.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Will take the coffee in a triple grande size. Keep the bagel . Oh, that’s a hard sentence to write. LOL. I love bread but it does not love me. 

At my Mom’s for a fun birthday weekend (early celebration for her and my younger son’s birthday which are only a day apart). Tasty TexMex food today and symphony tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> **puts down and hides the piece of bacon**


We can have the bacon, just not the bread. In fact, I cooked up a cookie sheet of bacon yesterday for us to warm up, 1 piece at a time, sausage too.


----------



## RollingAcres

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 57234
> So he’s a lot more black mouthed cur than Anatolian. I won’t say anything if you all won’t...


Handsome!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> We can have the bacon, just not the bread. In fact, I cooked up a cookie sheet of bacon yesterday for us to warm up, 1 piece at a time, sausage too.


Yummy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Granny Heeney said:


> Bye, sweet Pearl...


Sorry for your loss...


----------



## RollingAcres

r3bauer said:


> Good morning! Close on our refi loan today! Paying off high interest debt and saving around $400/mth. We got about 8 inches of snow overnight.  Youngest son is shoveling driveway now.


----------



## Latestarter

Caught up here, have had a few sips of my hot tea. Can't put it off any longer... gotta go coax the goats out of their shelter and feed them.


----------



## promiseacres

Got my chores done after sleeping in until after 8... snowing and blowing so went out to do chores first thing. Then feed the people... now enjoying my coffee.


----------



## Baymule

I am such a wuss....I put on my flannel lined blue jeans, Carhart overalls, thermal long sleeve shirt and bright orange sweat hoodie. Dirty boots and blanket lined gloves completed my fashion statement. Animals don't care if I went out only wearing a feed can, but I durn sure care! LOL


----------



## greybeard

Yall's govt pine tree tops are sure doing a dance out there this morning.
Anemometer showed a 29 mph gust a little earlier.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We're catching the wind here too - gust at 25mph - holding pretty steady at 16.  Not terrible by some folks standards but I don't care for it.  Nope - don't care for it at all.  I'm a self-admitted cold weather wuss - but @Baymule has got me beat, lol!


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Yall's govt pine tree tops are sure doing a dance out there this morning.
> Anemometer showed a 29 mph gust a little earlier.


We should be getting that tomorrow afternoon and well into Monday morning. Starts around the time about 11" of snow will have fallen with another inch to follow.



r3bauer said:


> Good morning! Close on our refi loan today! Paying off high interest debt and saving around $400/mth. We got about 8 inches of snow overnight.  Youngest son is shoveling driveway now.


All good! That $400/month sure will make life a bit easier. 



Baymule said:


> In fact, I cooked up a cookie sheet of bacon yesterday for us to warm up, 1 piece at a time, sausage too.


Bacon, you can't eat just one!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I am such a wuss....I put on my flannel lined blue jeans, Carhart overalls, thermal long sleeve shirt and bright orange sweat hoodie. Dirty boots and blanket lined gloves completed my fashion statement. Animals don't care if I went out only wearing a feed can, but I durn sure care! LOL


Me too... all layered up.... still cold.


----------



## Mini Horses

That storm front down south is headed here for tomorrow.  Rain tonight and in 50's.   Up to 60 by noon Sun and down to 20 by 6PM!!  With wind chill into mid teens...compliments of the Artic air flow that wanted to visit at the same time.    While we expect  some ice, no snow.      I'm NOT a fan of cold.  I just can't get warmed back up...and I see Mon & Tues as hot water tote days.  

I've prepped what I can, checked pipe insulation and have heat tapes working in barn.  Should be as OK as ok can be, considering.  I'll get a can of gas tomorrow, in case the winds take a tree out somewhere & kill power.  Hay, feed, food, all done.   Even bread, LOL.

My adventure tomorrow is to go pick up 3 barn kitties.    Been needing more and actually had hard time finding any.   Everyone wants them to be "inside divas" and I NEED barn cats!   Looking on CL a couple days ago I found a farm with some free ones, 4 months old and already hunting -- thanks to Mom!  She also has goats, dogs, chickens, so they have been exposed.  Exactly what I was looking for!  She had 3 left and I'm taking them all.  Have set up a 6X8 pen for them to help them settle over the move & re-acclimate for a few days.  I'll get to play with them several times a day  & then begin letting them loose in the barn, then beyond.  I'm excited.    They are all females, so need to check the spay clinic dates.   Meeting her at noon tomorrow.     Now, I need names.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.
Still snowing out, so far about a foot of snow outside. DH is out snowblowing. I went out to shovel the deck and a small area for my dog so she could go. She was out earlier hopping in the snow and didn't know where to do her "business".


----------



## Rammy

Mini Horses said:


> That storm front down south is headed here for tomorrow.  Rain tonight and in 50's.   Up to 60 by noon Sun and down to 20 by 6PM!!  With wind chill into mid teens...compliments of the Artic air flow that wanted to visit at the same time.    While we expect  some ice, no snow.      I'm NOT a fan of cold.  I just can't get warmed back up...and I see Mon & Tues as hot water tote days.
> 
> I've prepped what I can, checked pipe insulation and have heat tapes working in barn.  Should be as OK as ok can be, considering.  I'll get a can of gas tomorrow, in case the winds take a tree out somewhere & kill power.  Hay, feed, food, all done.   Even bread, LOL.
> 
> My adventure tomorrow is to go pick up 3 barn kitties.    Been needing more and actually had hard time finding any.   Everyone wants them to be "inside divas" and I NEED barn cats!   Looking on CL a couple days ago I found a farm with some free ones, 4 months old and already hunting -- thanks to Mom!  She also has goats, dogs, chickens, so they have been exposed.  Exactly what I was looking for!  She had 3 left and I'm taking them all.  Have set up a 6X8 pen for them to help them settle over the move & re-acclimate for a few days.  I'll get to play with them several times a day  & then begin letting them loose in the barn, then beyond.  I'm excited.    They are all females, so need to check the spay clinic dates.   Meeting her at noon tomorrow.     Now, I need names.


 April, May, and June....just like the Disney characters.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Coffeeeeez....  *snooping around for donuts*


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on cinnamon rolls going in the oven in a minute...

8 degrees feels like -6 with windchill.... 

Need to go check those critters....


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Coffeeeeez....  *snooping around for donuts*


 
None here. But I have coffee!



promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on cinnamon rolls going in the oven in a minute...
> 
> 8 degrees feels like -6 with windchill....
> 
> Need to go check those critters....



Cinnamon rolls sound soooo good, enjoy one for me.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Need coffee!!! Sick kid and the work of preparing yesterday left me feeling like I’m dragging.


----------



## Baymule

Making another pot!


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on cinnamon rolls going in the oven in a minute...
> 
> 8 degrees feels like -6 with windchill....
> 
> Need to go check those critters....


I made cinnamon rolls as well this morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Those cinnamon rolls look delish!  

Doing Keto here...Ya'll are just cruel ...


----------



## Rammy

Id starve if I didnt eat carbs.


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> Need coffee!!! Sick kid and the work of preparing yesterday left me feeling like I’m dragging.


You SHOULD be dragging, I read your journal entries.


----------



## RollingAcres

frustratedearthmother said:


> Those cinnamon rolls look delish!
> 
> Doing Keto here...Ya'll are just cruel ...


I'd be lost without carbs...


----------



## Mini Horses

Rammy said:


> April, May, and June....just lime the Disney characters.



I like it!!     They look so alike, one name may do for everyone.

All brown tabby with some dilute calico orange spots here & there.   But they are lovely, silky, thick coats & the girls are very sweet.  At least, right now.     Excellent weight and healthy looking.     In a day or two, may see more color differences.  Right now they are "kitty".     She had children, so they were handled "ready or not".   Who can resist a kitten?


----------



## Granny Heeney

RollingAcres said:


> I made cinnamon rolls as well this morning. View attachment 57322


----------



## promiseacres

Chores


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> I made cinnamon rolls as well this morning. View attachment 57322


Doing keto also, that picture is pure torture. Tried to make a make-believe brownie a couple nights ago,  it was disgusting.


----------



## Alaskan

Coffee hour after church today...  I ate 2 huge salads because some of the ladies brought cookies and homemade excellent brownies.   
I think i overdid my sugar intake....  but i am hoping the double salad helped to balance it out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m craving something sweet at the moment...


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m craving something sweet at the moment...


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... just have cinnamon chex cereal my kids picked out now don't want to eat....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Going to watch the grand kids today so parents can have lunch and a movie.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Chores


You looked cold! Doing chores this morning was brutal! It was -20 degrees on my outside thermometer!!! Right now it's -8 degrees.



Baymule said:


> Doing keto also, that picture is pure torture. Tried to make a make-believe brownie a couple nights ago,  it was disgusting.


Have you tried Flourless Chocolate cake before? It's fudgy and chocolaty and it's goof for GF, Paleo and Keto diet. I only know that because I was looking up GF recipes so I can make for my DSD.


----------



## promiseacres

Yes this morning was worse.... definitely getter done and back inside. So thankful to my DH  he put in another chain to hang a 3rd heat lamp in our rabbit shed and it's still above freezing in there! For the first time ever in these temps. Of course my 4 year old is running around the house without  a shirt on...


----------



## SonRise Acres

Woke up so late this morning. But I felt terrible yesterday, went to the symphony for my younger son’s early birthday present, picked up fabric for some new sewing projects, drove home from my Mom’s, stayed up with the kids to watch the super moon/blood moon/lunar eclipse ... this mama was wiped.


----------



## RollingAcres

SonRise Acres said:


> stayed up with the kids to watch the super moon/blood moon/lunar eclipse


How was it? I wanted to stay up but it's too late and I have work today, so didn't stay to watch it.


----------



## Mini Horses

I looked at the moon about 10 -- big, bright & white.  I went to bed.   I've seen a lot of full moon nights...wanted sleep.

It was "only" 20 this AM, wind chill to low teens.   BUT nothing like the below zeros some of you have.   This is certainly all I want to endure -- and not for long, either!!   Supposed to be mid 40s tomorrow and 60 on Wed.  Geesh.  I just want to get the cold over with and gone, Spring to arrive and STAY.

Seems so little to ask.   I took a pole among my animals and they feel like I do.     Confirmed.  We want winter gone.


----------



## SonRise Acres

RollingAcres said:


> How was it? I wanted to stay up but it's too late and I have work today, so didn't stay to watch it.



Beautiful. The super moon was gorgeous! It’s like the moon was sitting right in our pasture, like you could touch it.


----------



## farmerjan

I would have added to the group and said, yep, this is winter, now it is time for spring to come....and winter to be over.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Mini Horses said:


> I looked at the moon about 10 -- big, bright & white.  I went to bed.   I've seen a lot of full moon nights...wanted sleep.
> 
> It was "only" 20 this AM, wind chill to low teens.   BUT nothing like the below zeros some of you have.   This is certainly all I want to endure -- and not for long, either!!   Supposed to be mid 40s tomorrow and 60 on Wed.  Geesh.  I just want to get the cold over with and gone, Spring to arrive and STAY.
> 
> Seems so little to ask.   I took a pole among my animals and they feel like I do.     Confirmed.  We want winter gone.



I got to count it as science for my kids. Lol. A lunar eclipse for science and they think I rock for letting them stay up late = awesome mom points. Haha

I concur with you and your farm. I normally love winter but am just not into it this year.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Have you tried Flourless Chocolate cake before? It's fudgy and chocolaty and it's goof for GF, Paleo and Keto diet. I only know that because I was looking up GF recipes so I can make for my DSD.


Of course it is also about a million calories. But SO tasty.


----------



## RollingAcres

SO tasty is right!! Or she could try making those black beans brownies. I've eaten them, not bad at all. Not something I'd make but if someone else makes it, I'd eat it.


----------



## Latestarter

Mini Horses said:


> I took a_ pole _among my animals and they feel like I do.  Confirmed. We want winter gone.


Was that so you could beat them into submission if they didn't concur with you?


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## greybeard

Been on the road.........


 needed something to go with coffee tonight.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Temps improving but bringing rain and ice...

Need to go get hay.... every time we've had time the weather is crappy...


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. Not as cold today comparing to yesterday but still only at 1 degree. It's going to warm up tomorrow and Thursday. But tomorrow might bring ice as well.
We need to get more hay as well.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Mmmm coffee ...

It’s going to be 57 here today, so really nice. We don’t have much going on around our farm right now. Healthy animals, no one kidding, just kind of maintaining at this point.


----------



## Baymule

Got that 6:00 text this morning, 2 year old was feverish, could I keep her today? Of course. DH has Dr appointment right now. Sitting in parking garage with sleeping toddler in her car seat. LOL without her nap, she’s a bear, so I’ll just sit here and let her get her nap out. Why didn’t I stay home with her? Because she runs a hundred miles a minute and wouldn’t have slept a wink. The car put her to sleep. ZZZZZ


----------



## Baymule




----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Got that 6:00 text this morning, 2 year old was feverish, could I keep her today? Of course. DH has Dr appointment right now. Sitting in parking garage with sleeping toddler in her car seat. LOL without her nap, she’s a bear, so I’ll just sit here and let her get her nap out. Why didn’t I stay home with her? Because she runs a hundred miles a minute and wouldn’t have slept a wink. The car put her to sleep. ZZZZZ


Little kids and their naps...without naps, they turn into monsters!  The hardest time with my DS was during the "I'm-too-old-to-take a nap" transition.


----------



## Rammy

Your never too old for a nap.


----------



## Alaskan

My 17 year old got up, did his chores and then crawled into bed next to me and passed out



Poor kids were working all weekend including Monday, cleaning up a cabin, and fixing it up (building a door, putting in insulation,  etc).


----------



## promiseacres

Well got 12 more bales from"storage" to tide us over....
Sincerely hope next time dh can come...couldn't get a gate open so that didn't help my work load... but DS was able to roll them so was a help "stacking" them.  I broke the tail gate latch trying to get it open to unload...  guess DH is right am stronger than I think... 

Anyone want to move firewood now??


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> I broke the tail gate latch trying to get it open to unload...


Hopefully it's just the stiff wire rod that runs from the handle over to each side that popped out of a clevis and not the clevis itself that broke. I've fixed several either way, but never in the frigid conditions you are living in.
Keep in mind....Lots of door and tailgate parts are made of plastics of different kinds and they get extremely brittle in very cold weather and are a lot easier to break. Even those made of metal break easier in very low temperatures.


----------



## promiseacres

@greybeard yep   brittle plastic was probably part  of it, as the latch broke off in my hand

Oh well DH needs something else to fix... 

Firewood is in. I am absolutely bushed.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Your never too old for a nap.


True but there are those in between decades when they don't seem to sneak up on you mid day.

DD1 would fall asleep in the car ... until the car stopped.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all.  We got about 5" of snow last overnight.  Planning on doing a few chores and then going and digging out my mom.


----------



## Rammy

We are suppose to get more snow and/or i e tonight. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. Coffee is on. 
Temps were above freezing, so getting rain at this time on top of inches of snow... temps to drop this afternoon.... schools are closing... good day to stay home.


----------



## SonRise Acres

r3bauer said:


> Morning all.  We got about 5" of snow last overnight.  Planning on doing a few chores and then going and digging out my mom.



Stay warm! 

We had a loss on the farm yesterday. One of our hair sheep passed away very unexpectedly. Today we have a lot to do because of that. I’m not sure why, but I’m pretty sure it was due to the cold (we will know more today). She has shelter and warmth and others to snuggle with. But was acting ornery about it. 

Add in homeschool typical things and dishes because I couldn’t do them due to dealing with all of that, and it’s a busy day today.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about the loss of your sheep. It seems that the cold is picking off people's livestock this winter. She had shelter and warmth and didn't use it. Stubborn. Sounds like some people I know.

The news is showing snow, but the ground is warm so it is not sticking. 

We are having driveway work done. First he laid down 10 loads of red dirt to raise the level and provide a good bed for the crushed concrete. He brought out his bull dozer and packed each load. Today comes the crushed concrete. We have done the driveway in sections. This is the biggest and most expensive yet.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> Sorry about the loss of your sheep. It seems that the cold is picking off people's livestock this winter. She had shelter and warmth and didn't use it. Stubborn. Sounds like some people I know.
> 
> The news is showing snow, but the ground is warm so it is not sticking.
> 
> We are having driveway work done. First he laid down 10 loads of red dirt to raise the level and provide a good bed for the crushed concrete. He brought out his bull dozer and packed each load. Today comes the crushed concrete. We have done the driveway in sections. This is the biggest and most expensive yet.



I remember when we had our driveway put in. Ugh! It was such a process. We did a very similar set up. Hope it’s completed quickly.


----------



## Baymule

We had the front done first. The county will put in 40' of culvert. So we got 2 twenty footers and had the county put them in. Plenty of swing room for truck and trailers.  They ran the red dirt and crushed concrete right up to the fence posts, but cannot do anything past the county right of way. We were thrilled. We later had another load dumped which brought it almost to the gate. The front gate is deeply recessed for truck/trailer room. Then we had the circle in front of the house done, but no red dirt laid down first and the sand is eating the crushed concrete.  
When they get done today we have to rehang the gate, it will be set too low to clear the new road.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Coffeeeez!    And a funny?  Last night, I was reading lists of things called Mondegreens, which are mis-hearings, mostly in songs or spoken poetry.  It was pretty funny to read the actual lyric then what folks thought they heard.  I was holding it together until I saw one from an old Eddie Money song, then I almost fell off my chair: "I've got two chickens with parrot eyes."


----------



## Granny Heeney

I forget sometimes that I'm old  ROFL  For those who haven't heard the song, the original line is "two tickets to paradise"


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> They ran the red dir


Is that just red clay dirt or is it iron ore?


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Is that just red clay dirt or is it iron ore?


I didn't see any ore rocks or gravel. It is not pure clay, more of a mix of sand and clay. It poured rain last night and it is still packed hard.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> The news is showing snow, but the ground is warm so it is not sticking.


Mostly moved East but still raining here. Current radar shows some wintry mix from Nac over to Palestine and almost down to Bryan. A friend of mine in Hearne said he woke up to sleet & snow flurries.


----------



## SonRise Acres

greybeard said:


> Mostly moved East but still raining here. Current radar shows some wintry mix from Nack over to Palestine and almost down to Bryan. A friend of mine in Hearne said he woke up to sleet & snow flurries.
> View attachment 57382



I used to live in Nac while my Mom went to SFA for her nursing degree. I loved my time there.


----------



## Latestarter

Picked up just a smidge over an inch of rain here last night. New rain gauge works great  It has now become cold. Been sitting right at 32° since I woke up this morning and the wind is blowing, making it feel colder. All the kids made it through last night and were up/out/ running around this morning while their mommas had breakfast. Supposed to get to low 40s but I don't know if we'll make it or not, then high 20s tonight. Mid 20s tomorrow night, then climbing back above freezing. Highs in the upper 50s to low 60s this coming weekend and sunny. That will be nice.

Stay warm and dry everyone!


----------



## RollingAcres

It's 30 degrees right now and it's getting warmer. We had freezing rain this morning, going to rain the rest of the day as the day gets warmer. Tomorrow it will be 46 degrees, feels like summer!


----------



## Alaskan

On my 1 to 2 feet of snow....

All night last night BLASTING cold wind and rain.  


I hate, hate, hate ice.

But I guess I should be happy, the driveway berms should be high enough to keep me on the hill even if I do pinball the entire way down.


----------



## Bruce

Wrap the vehicle in those big packing air pillows.



r3bauer said:


> Planning on doing a few chores and then going and digging out my mom.


I know what you mean but it reads kinda humorous. 



RollingAcres said:


> Tomorrow it will be 46 degrees, feels like summer!


Temperature: 46°
Real Feel: Summer!


----------



## greybeard

All cleared off here and 37 deg on it's way to 29 for the low tonight.
Lots of standing water after last night's deluge.


----------



## Baymule

We got an inch of rain, ice on top of all the animals water. We got (2) twenty yard loads of crushed concrete. It is spread over the red dirt. Even after the rain last night, the red dirt was not gooey, slick or slippery mush. This guy has built us a humdinger of a driveway stretch. Wish he had done the circle up by the house. He's coming back in the morning to finish up and load his bulldozer. The truck of crushed concrete was supposed to be here at 9 AM, but had a flat and didn't get here until after 1:30. Then it took 2 1/2 hours for the truck to come back with load #2. This is some nice crushed concrete! NO wire, no big chunks that twist ankles. We are happy.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Coffee for everyone!    Hope y'all and your critters are warm and dry!


----------



## Rammy

Its too darn cold!


----------



## Baymule

Butter in my coffee please!


----------



## RollingAcres

You put butter in your coffee @Baymule?
Good morning y'all. It's raining and it's slippery here.


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> You put butter in your coffee @Baymule?
> Good morning y'all. It's raining and it's slippery here.


Yeah, we are on the Keto diet, low carb and high fat. So a plop of butter in our coffee gives us a little more fat in our diet. I'll say this, we do not feel hungry or deprived on this diet. Sure, I would love to have a great big chewy brownie, but I need to drop "creep weight" you know, the pounds that creep up on you until you can't button your pants and wonder where the heck THAT came from! (brownies)


----------



## Baymule

WHY am I being stalked by ads for ICE CREAM CONES????????


----------



## Rammy

They know your on a diet....................the cyber trolls strike again............muhahaha


----------



## r3bauer

Baymule said:


> Yeah, we are on the Keto diet, low carb and high fat. So a plop of butter in our coffee gives us a little more fat in our diet. I'll say this, we do not feel hungry or deprived on this diet. Sure, I would love to have a great big chewy brownie, but I need to drop "creep weight" you know, the pounds that creep up on you until you can't button your pants and wonder where the heck THAT came from! (brownies)


I followed Keto for a bit. It was hard for me because I am diabetic.  I lost a good bit of weight and energy was through the roof. Im know on a Mediterranean diet lots of fish and chicken rarely lean beef.


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> I followed Keto for a bit. It was hard for me because I am diabetic.  I lost a good bit of weight and energy was through the roof. Im know on a Mediterranean diet lots of fish and chicken rarely lean beef.


We want to get to our desired weight and then eat more sensibly than we have been. If we have to "low carb" it from time to time, that's ok. Fish and chicken is ok, but I am a red meat eater. I love pork, lamb and beef. Fish is meh...… chicken is ok, better than fish. We raise our own chicken. How long did it take you to lose how much weight, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Chores are done... swapped out a tank heater, other one just wasn't keeping up anymore... hoping the other one will work better. More single digits and belows coming...


----------



## greybeard

r3bauer said:


> I followed Keto for a bit. It was hard for me because I am diabetic. I lost a good bit of weight and energy was through the roof. Im know on a Mediterranean diet lots of fish and chicken rarely lean beef.



I lost 40 lbs the first 6 months of last year with no particular diet, have been able to keep it off, and on Dr's orders eat all the beef I want. Generally speaking, except fried, I avoid chicken whenever possible. 
Both my cardio Dr and Diabetic nutritionist (I'm type2) told me "eat what you want within reason but Work It Off."


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> So a plop of butter in our coffee gives us a little more fat in our diet.


Frankly, I'd rather eat the butter plain than put it in coffee. If you want to add some fat, use heavy cream in the coffee. Need more fat? I guess you just need to drink more coffee.



Baymule said:


> WHY am I being stalked by ads for ICE CREAM CONES????????


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> WHY am I being stalked by ads for ICE CREAM CONES????????


I dunno? I'm seeing ads for snow covered greenhouses ........... and hospice care.....


----------



## promiseacres

@greybeard that's mean.... but funny


----------



## r3bauer

Baymule said:


> We want to get to our desired weight and then eat more sensibly than we have been. If we have to "low carb" it from time to time, that's ok. Fish and chicken is ok, but I am a red meat eater. I love pork, lamb and beef. Fish is meh...… chicken is ok, better than fish. We raise our own chicken. How long did it take you to lose how much weight, if you don't mind me asking?


I lost 30lbs in about three months. I started getting really low bloodsugar so my nutritionist and Dr. Agreed that I should adjust to something  to control blood sugar stabilization.  Sadly after 2 years of trying to avoid insulin I start Lantus soon.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear r3... But the alternative is worse...


----------



## Bruce

Yeah it is! Just another bump in life's road r3, annoying maybe but doable. I had to check cat's blood sugar twice a day and give her Lantus for 3 years. Good thing it was that cat because no way I could be sticking any of the other 3 in the ear for testing once let alone twice a day (and often many more, I swear that cat pulled the blood down from her ears when I was going to use the lancet).


----------



## r3bauer

Latestarter said:


> Sorry to hear r3... But the alternative is worse...





Bruce said:


> Yeah it is! Just another bump in life's road r3, annoying maybe but doable. I had to check cat's blood sugar twice a day and give her Lantus for 3 years. Good thing it was that cat because no way I could be sticking any of the other 3 in the ear for testing once let alone twice a day (and often many more, I swear that cat pulled the blood down from her ears when I was going to use the lancet).



Thanks all. I realize its not a major deal in the grand  scheme of things but still irritating. Lol


----------



## Bruce

Oh yeah it is. Especially since you have been working so hard to avoid having to take insulin. At least (I THINK) since you have done pretty well so far you won't likely have to take huge doses of the stuff. The cat got up to 3 units twice a day. The guy across the road, being substantially larger and not really working at a proper diet for diabetes, takes 70 units. He has other insulin as well, don't know all the details. 

You got this, it will be annoying at first, then it will become a "don't think much about it" habit.


----------



## r3bauer

Current stats:
Age 40
Weight 327lbs
Height 6'2"
Blood sugar 190-250
Elevated cholesterol

Before my pinched nerve I worked out 3-4 days a week and I still watch what I eat very closely. I was told not to track what I eat as closely as I used to because I obsessed over it.


----------



## Bruce

I've heard that. In fact I have read the advice "don't look at the scale, look in the mirror". 
Weight loss would be a positive but easier said than done. One step, one day at a time.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> @greybeard that's mean.... but funny


Now, I'm seeing Direct TV ads......in Vietnamese. (I do understand why tho...and it's much clearer just how closely ad software tracks what we post.)


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning coffees on. Cold as cold can be this morning. -20°F with windchill of -35°F. Broke down and put a heat lamp in the coop yesterday and made sure that the coop was sealed other that the vents.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. News said -17... chores are done as I had a doe due today....so far no kits... thankfully...


----------



## Rammy

Its 21 degrees here. Brrrrr............and guess what? no snow or ice like they said............again...............surprise surprise!


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> But I guess I should be happy, the driveway berms should be high enough to keep me on the hill even if I do pinball the entire way down.



May be a plus for you     Just glad it isn't what I worry about.



r3bauer said:


> Im know on a Mediterranean diet lots of fish and chicken rarely lean beef.



And lots of veggies.    Sorry to see you need to go the insulin route.  Looking at your stats, you are a "big boy"   Even on the med diet eating -- which is a good, doable one -- I'm sure the nutritionist tells you to use low-glycemic foods.   Portions?  That is where most of us get into trouble.   A 5 percent weight drop would probably assist with the numbers.   I have the issue with low sugar and so, most often I eat like a diabetic to keep the levels stabilized.  Graze all day.  Small meals.   I rarely eat out anywhere -- like fast foods.   Of course, I CAN eat desserts  but rarely bake anymore, so I don't "eat it all".  That cake just calls "come get me!"  from the counter.  



Bruce said:


> Frankly, I'd rather eat the butter plain than put it in coffee. If you want to add some fat, use heavy cream in the coffee. Need more fat? I guess you just need to drink more coffee.



Yeah, more heavy cream!!    I can eat plain butter  

This morning I had some nice hot tea, vice coffee.   I have always been a big tea drinker but, last year or so has been heavier with coffee.    I'm  hungry so thinking I will go fry some bacon    and have it on this heavily seeded bread I have in the freezer.  May even fry up an egg....since the girls have begun blessing me with those again.   Then, I have some work to get done & report today.   This "brunch" will carry me for a while.   Ahhhhhh, need to pick up some hay while I'm out.  The list gets longer....

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## farmerjan

Not so terribly cold here, 31 was the low but after 57 yesterday, it feels cold.  Sun is out so won't be too bad as long as the wind lays.  We are supposed to be 20's to 40's the next few days, but then a real cold snap next week, with 20's for the highs and single digits for the lows coming in about Wednesday?  Some snow maybe on Tuesday before temps drop?   I'm testing cows Sun eve and Monday morning.... don't want to be testing the end of the week if I can help it.  
Oh well it is winter I keep telling myself....


----------



## Latestarter

BTDT and you know, -20° not counting wind chill, is just ridiculously cold. That's hibernation weather.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We are just hitting 40 at the moment. But was really cold feeding  animals this morning.....doesn’t  feel like  a normal florida winter this year, it has been cooler.....but so much better than what others have endured so far this winter. Stay warm everyone


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> BTDT and you know, -20° not counting wind chill, is just ridiculously cold. That's hibernation weather.


Next week they are predicting worse.... like -50....am assuming that's with the windchill...  record lows EVER here in Northern Indiana. Am praying they are wrong.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Now, I'm seeing Direct TV ads......in Vietnamese. (I do understand why tho...and it's much clearer just how closely ad software tracks what we post.)
> 
> View attachment 57428


Why Vietnamese? Just because you were there 50 years ago? How would they know?

Feeling for those of you in the -20°F (ish) temps. We are supposed to get much colder (27°F now) but not near double digits below. Closer to 0° but negative.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Now, I'm seeing Direct TV ads......in Vietnamese. (I do understand why tho...and it's much clearer just how closely ad software tracks what we post.)
> 
> View attachment 57428


Sometimes I see ads in Japanese. I don't know why because I don't look at anything Japanese, not even Chinese.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Why Vietnamese? Just because you were there 50 years ago? How would they know?


https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...how-we-muddle-along.38119/page-49#post-590019
To post one of those pictures, I had to search a Vietnam website.
Not long afterwards, I posted in Latestarters journal regarding DirectTV contracts. I'm sure this post too, can affect which ads are visible to me, as can anywhere I've been on the net that left any traces in my history, cookie, or temp internet files.
(I am, while typing this reply, seeing an ad for some kind of legal settlement regarding somewhere in North Carolina. Holly Springs to be exact. 
I read something about that a couple weeks ago while looking for another topic on a different discussion board. (Yes, your entire browsing history follows you around and privacy is really non-existent to any board that uses these type ad campaigns.)

There is a way to 'opt out' of Google's personalized ads........ads tailored to reflect what you have shown an interest in thru past web travels and instead of tailored ads, you allegedly will just see random ads.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Sometimes I see ads in Japanese. I don't know why because I don't look at anything Japanese, not even Chinese.


You may now, simply because you mentioned them....


----------



## Bruce

Let us now RA, that would be quite a "coincidence".

I'm using Chrome, I THINK there is something you can check that says not to let sites track you?


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> You may now, simply because you mentioned them....


I do know that they track our browsing history because I see ads for things that I looked at. We'll see if I start to see more Japanese or Chinese ads.


----------



## Alaskan

It is unseasonably warm up here.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Let us now RA, that would be quite a "coincidence".
> 
> I'm using Chrome, I THINK there is something you can check that says not to let sites track you?


You can, but on many sites, it does very little good. 





It's about like the old "nationwide do not call" list that was 'supposed' to end telephone robocalls. yeah...riggghhhttt..


----------



## Bruce

So it SOUNDS a whole lot better than it is. I have ad blockers so I don't see ads. I do sometimes get some pretty bizarre emails and I have no idea how they got my email since clearly they aren't related to anything I have ever done on the web.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Oh well it is winter I keep telling myself....



Me, too.  But it is so hard to believe with the up & down weather.   I mean it's 25 one day and 65 the next!   Yeah, they are saying maybe snow here Tues.

I hate to jinx me BUT...two of the biggest snows here, both over 15", were first week of March.  Almost 10 yrs apart and last was 9 yrs ago.  Hmmmm…….please, no.




RollingAcres said:


> I do know that they track our browsing history because I see ads for things that I looked at.



Yes, and it annoys the heck out of me!!  I looked for some operating instructions for a coffee pot for a friend, now...yep everbody with one for sale sends me an ad.



Alaskan said:


> It is unseasonably warm up here.



So, what is that?  You have snow and it's "warm" ??     does that mean it isn't a negative number?   It's all relative, right?   ENJOY the warm winter.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> So, what is that? You have snow and it's "warm" ??  does that mean it isn't a negative number? It's all relative, right? ENJOY the warm winter.


Well.. yeah!  Anything above 0 F is warm!  

But we warmed up to right at freezing for 3 days.   So now we are solid ice.  

Back below freezing and blizzarding.  We are only a touch below freezing... so hopefully that means the ice is still wet enough, and the snow is wet enough, so that the snow welds to the ice and we lose the horrid slick driveway.

But maybe we can stop the blizzard before I have to plow.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I hate to jinx me BUT...two of the biggest snows here, both over 15", were first week of March. Almost 10 yrs apart and last was 9 yrs ago. Hmmmm…….please, no.


I bet it is the same here.

When the weather gets just below freezing, so things are warming up in March and April, we can just get HAMMERED with feet of snow!

Often the huge dumps don't start until February.


----------



## Bruce

The last really big single dump we had was about 28" in less than 24 hours. That was Feb 14, 2007.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Our alligators made the national news yesterday: frozen solid in the ice with only their snouts poking out.  Cuz YEAH it's cold in the Carolinas!


----------



## Alaskan

Granny Heeney said:


> Our alligators made the national news yesterday: frozen solid in the ice with only their snouts poking out.  Cuz YEAH it's cold in the Carolinas!


Must be a great photo.

Dinos that they are... does that hurt them?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got dd#1 birthday party today,  looks like cold but only a bit of snow so the party is a go. Winter birthdays can be interesting...


----------



## Baymule

So far we haven't had any snow or ice storms. We have dipped down to 24 degrees, ice on the animal's water, but nothing bad. Still have February to go, then should be clear sailing! Haha, we moved in February 14, 2015. Just as we finished unloading on the 15th, it started to rain. Eleven days after we moved in, it snowed and as is typical here, shut down everything.


----------



## Rammy

We got a dusting here. Thinking of getting a de-icer for the cows. Tired of busting the ice in the trough.


----------



## Baymule

Frigid winter temperatures have created an unusual sighting at a swamp in North Carolina: Alligators frozen in the water with their noses above ice.

The Shallotte River Swamp Park in Ocean Isle Beach, N.C., posted a video on Facebook showing the gators' behavior. 

"Eighteen American alligators are thinking ahead as they poke their noses up through the ice," said a narrator during the video, which has since garnered more than 44,000 views.

According to the swamp park, the alligators are entering brumation, a process similar to hibernation where the animals' metabolism slows down and they enter a lethargic state. Brumation kicks in when the water is too cold for them to remain active, said the park.

During brumation, the gators will pop their nostrils up out of the water to catch a breath while the rest of their body stays in the water.

The alligators also don't eat during this period, or they get very sick, the park said.

Park manager George Howard told The Charlotte Observer alligators seem to sense when the water is about to reach freezing temperatures and pop their nostrils out at the right time.

Howard said alligators that froze in place last year thawed out after a few days with no injuries, according to The Observer.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...tors-frozen-swamp-noses-above-ice/2677970002/


----------



## Rammy

Wow.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Cold here and only one day of snow. But our winter often doesn’t start until January and usually ends at the end of February, so we could still see something. The kids were able to make snowballs. Since it might be their only chance, one is in our freezer. Lol


----------



## SonRise Acres

@Baymule


----------



## Bruce

My guess is the gators aren't frozen in as some people would imagine. Not a gator cube but in water that has a thin layer of ice on top. Still, very interesting.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve never seen that, but when @Granny Heeney mentioned it, I had to go looking.


----------



## Baymule

There is an alligator farm maybe 20 miles from us.


----------



## Bruce

Gator skin boots!


----------



## r3bauer

Good afternoon everyone.  Hit the high of 2°F above now the deep freeze is coming. Was -17°F this morning at 6:30. Bought some bedding for the coop, salt for the driveway, some groceries, took DW and DS#3 to breakfast and got DS#3 haircut.
Came home and taught  DS#3 the family chili recipe.


----------



## Bruce

Thank you for not sharing that cold with us! Must be the winds are blowing it below us, we aren't supposed to be much below 0°F true the next few days.

Will need a report on how DS#3's chili came out. Are you a beans yes or beans no family?


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> Thank you for not sharing that cold with us! Must be the winds are blowing it below us, we aren't supposed to be much below 0°F true the next few days.
> 
> Will need a report on how DS#3's chili came out. Are you a beans yes or beans no family?


I know its sacrilage in Texas but we are a beans family.
The recipe is a long standing family tradition with each generation putting their own twist on it. Started with my grandmother who made it and the gave the recipe to my dad. When I was 14 years old my dad taught me his version and over the last 26 years I tweaked it to where it is now. I have sampled (quality control ya know!) His and its close to mine. I am pretty proud of him.


----------



## Bruce

You do realize that here if you talk about a recipe, you are required to post it


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You can also find the “Great Chili Debate” in my journal. It was fun and educational. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Chili sounds good! I may have to make some tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You do realize that here if you talk about a recipe, you are required to post it


Especially family recipes. Bruce has enjoyed my great grandmother's eggnog recipe! LOL LOL


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Are you a beans yes or beans no family?


----------



## Mini Horses

Chili is always good in winter!  Hot and filling -- beans or no.

Time I made another pot as I have eaten the last portion I had in freezer.  Need to get it done as the heavy "crunch time" for my job is fast approaching and after 10 hr work plus feeding chores, all you want is "heat & eat"   

I have a ham I need to cook this week, sweet potatoes to bake & will get a few collards, too....and, of course, a pot of beans will follow soon.   

38 this AM, so no ice   Yesterday about 1/2 inch but warmed to almost 50.  Temps good today & tomorrow...then they say the bottom will drop again.  Some kind of moisture will fall......wait and see what it is.      Just above freezing now, it's good.

The WM I work demos most often had eggs for 38 cent a dozen!  You can't feed the hens for that.  Needless to say, everyone bought all they could carry.   I'm looking at the "best use" dates of March 15, thinking wow -- and you guys buying don't even realize they are already 5-6 weeks old.  So when hens slow for winter, we all know to just save a few dozen to use over the next 4 months. 

The price was SO GOOD -- I kept wanting to buy them   I have 6 dozen boxed at home --    I didn't buy any.


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> You do realize that here if you talk about a recipe, you are required to post it


Abbreviated recipe 
Chili beans
Beef
Sausage 
Tomato sauce 
And the rest is secret!


----------



## Baymule

I toss a few fennel seeds in my chili.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. 32 degrees currently, snow showers 1 to 3 inches for today.

Chili with or without beans would be fine with me either way.


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> And the rest is secret!


That is the important part!



Mini Horses said:


> I'm looking at the "best use" dates of March 15, thinking wow -- and you guys buying don't even realize they are already 5-6 weeks old.


I think that is unlikely. The Julian date the eggs were packed should be on the carton and MOST LIKELY they were packed not too long after they were laid, couple of days at the most. I believe a lot of states require the "use by" date to be no more than 45 days from packing, some are 60 days.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Cold and more to come, they are preducing recor lows here in NorthernIndiana ... not looking forward it... but we got plenty of wood in. Need to get tanks filled and the new heater in the one today...


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Thanks for coffee. Cold here too and another snow storm coming tomorrow, saying 8-12".


----------



## Rammy

Suppose to get cold here later tonight and possible snow tonight.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Supposed to have a cold front move through tonight. We have a doe showing signs of coming labor. Sooo hoping she drops babies today or waits. My does love to deliver in the worst weather.


----------



## RollingAcres

SonRise Acres said:


> My does love to deliver in the worst weather.


Make it interesting for everyone


----------



## greybeard

SonRise Acres said:


> Supposed to have a cold front move through tonight. We have a doe showing signs of coming labor. Sooo hoping she drops babies today or waits. My does love to deliver in the worst weather.


The 'old timers' always said oncoming or current bad weather stimulates birthing to begin. I've found it to be true................about 1/2 the time.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Frigid winter temperatures have created an unusual sighting at a swamp in North Carolina: Alligators frozen in the water with their noses above ice.
> 
> The Shallotte River Swamp Park in Ocean Isle Beach, N.C., posted a video on Facebook showing the gators' behavior.
> 
> "Eighteen American alligators are thinking ahead as they poke their noses up through the ice," said a narrator during the video, which has since garnered more than 44,000 views.
> 
> According to the swamp park, the alligators are entering brumation, a process similar to hibernation where the animals' metabolism slows down and they enter a lethargic state. Brumation kicks in when the water is too cold for them to remain active, said the park.
> 
> During brumation, the gators will pop their nostrils up out of the water to catch a breath while the rest of their body stays in the water.
> 
> The alligators also don't eat during this period, or they get very sick, the park said.
> 
> Park manager George Howard told The Charlotte Observer alligators seem to sense when the water is about to reach freezing temperatures and pop their nostrils out at the right time.
> 
> Howard said alligators that froze in place last year thawed out after a few days with no injuries, according to The Observer.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...tors-frozen-swamp-noses-above-ice/2677970002/



Cool info


----------



## r3bauer

Record low temps here also. -50°F with windchill for Wednesday.  I hope the extra heat lamp and extra bedding in the coop will be enough.


----------



## Bruce

-50°F!!!! That is just NOT OK! Shouldn't be any windchill inside the coop though.


----------



## r3bauer

Shouldnt be,  but still makes me nervous you know?


----------



## Baymule

I can't even imagine such COLD temperatures! I'll keep myself down here in Texas, where 40 ABOVE zero is cold!


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> Record low temps here also. -50°F with windchill for Wednesday.  I hope the extra heat lamp and extra bedding in the coop will be enough.


Temps like that, one bit of cold air on the heat lamp and the bulb will break.  

I think that there are ceramic bulbs that don't break as easily... not sure.


----------



## Mini Horses

What do you do with vehicles & other motored equipment??  Block heaters?  Heated garages??    Animals??  I can't even imagine that temp feeling.  Your house & heaters are maxed.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

r3bauer said:


> Record low temps here also. -50°F with windchill for Wednesday.  I hope the extra heat lamp and extra bedding in the coop will be enough.


-50°F  I’m cold just thinking about temps like that


----------



## greybeard

You know it's cold when people in Walmart are wearing 2 pairs of pajamas.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> What do you do with vehicles & other motored equipment??  Block heaters?  Heated garages??    Animals??  I can't even imagine that temp feeling.  Your house & heaters are maxed.


Heated garages are great, but block heaters work well. But you need to keep the battery warm too, not just the block.  Some people bring the battery inside at night.


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> Record low temps here also. -50°F with windchill for Wednesday.  I hope the extra heat lamp and extra bedding in the coop will be enough.


What is the low without the windchill?


----------



## r3bauer

Alaskan said:


> What is the low without the windchill?


-33° schools have cancelled until Thursday at the earliest.  Even the three state colleges cancelled!


----------



## r3bauer

Mini Horses said:


> What do you do with vehicles & other motored equipment??  Block heaters?  Heated garages??    Animals??  I can't even imagine that temp feeling.  Your house & heaters are maxed.


My truck is sitting out in the driveway but the wind is blocked by the house. My chickens are in the coop with extra beeding and two heat lamps. DS#3 and I check on them constantly through this. We havent had these temps in 20+ years! We cranked up the heat, shoveled out the gas meter, dryer vent, and furnace air intake and exhaust. I have to go to a Dr. Appointment an hour and a half a way today.


----------



## promiseacres

@r3bauer
We will be there tomorrow....-40 - 50 windchills, below zeros highs.....  currently 8° F and dropping....
Got a new tank heater in... extra firewood inside... going to be a rough 3 days...some schools already have cancelled through Thursday.  Not my kids... I told them we will keep on... even tomorrow which is our light day of school due to our co op classes. Stay warm!


----------



## Rammy

I need to get a tank heater, too. Chopping thru thick ice aint fun.


----------



## canesisters

I just can't comprehend that kind of cold.
I think the lowest we've EVER had around here was something like -15. 
I know that millions of people and animals get through it just fine.. but HOW???  

I keep saying that I want to visit during one of these nasty, miserable cold spells just so that I can stand outside the motel for a few mins and say that I've experienced it.   I think that I would NEVER complain about Virginia cold again.


----------



## RollingAcres

r3bauer said:


> -33° schools have cancelled until Thursday at the earliest.  Even the three state colleges cancelled!


Stay warm and be careful going outside to do animal chores!



promiseacres said:


> We will be there tomorrow....-40 - 50 windchills, below zeros highs..... currently 8° F and dropping...


Bundle up and stay warm and safe!


----------



## Baymule

No wonder birds fly south for the winter. A bunch of them are here, tearing up the birdseed my husband puts out for them.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> What do you do with vehicles & other motored equipment?? Block heaters?


Drive a Prius! Don't need "cold cranking amps". The 12V battery only needs to open the circuits for the high voltage battery. The gas engine is started through the transmission by the electric motor and that is run from the high voltage battery. There is no starter motor cranking. None of that rrrrrr, rrrrrr, rrrrr click. rrrrr, rrrrr, rrrrr and hopefully start before the 12V dies. Which doesn't take long at -20°F even with a new battery.

The tractor took a few tries when it was about 0°F. The garden tractor? Even with a new battery, the biggest CCA they make, it requires several 3 minutes cycles of "boost" from the charger at 0°F, not sure it would start at all at -20°F.


----------



## Mrs1885

Grandkids are the best. I tell our kids that their kids make their rotten selves worth it. 

I have the three year old granddaughter with me this morning. Youngest daughter came home a week and a half ago to farm sit while hubby had surgery and is recovering. Bitty woke up and came downstairs when she smelled the bacon cooking. She grabbed a piece and ran back upstairs to put on her princess dress for breakfast. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a doll!


----------



## RollingAcres

She's very cute!


----------



## Mrs1885

Thanks! She's a ham and a half.


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> You know it's cold when people in Walmart are wearing 2 pairs of pajamas.



They do the PJs there, too??   I see it and cannot understand what they think is OK with it!!  One of the local judges sends them out of his court.  He's posted outside his courtroom that the lounge dress is not allowed.   Good for him!



canesisters said:


> I keep saying that I want to visit during one of these nasty, miserable cold spells just so that I can stand outside the motel for a few mins and say that I've experienced it. I think that I would NEVER complain about Virginia cold again.



Well, I do not have to "experience" that cold to appreciate our milder temps.   Heck, when I go out at 28-30 degree mornings, I already know double that cold ain't for me!!!      I bitch & moan about 28....those are generally hot water tote days. But far better than what it would be like for days and days.  

Exteme cold here & I will plug in my heated tubs for a week or two and be pretty ok (until the bill came )  But at those drastic below zero temps, and single digits all day, even many of the heaters won't keep the water unfrozen.   Hard to even imagine.

Weather like they are having is when we have to read about frozen animals.     Sadly, it happens.  Especially when no one can get hay to them.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> One of the local judges sends them out of his court. He's posted outside his courtroom that the lounge dress is not allowed.


I've never seen PJs in a courtroom. I was on jury duty one time and heard a judge order a male juror to wear "Sunday clothes" and not to wear blue jeans the next day. (no, it were not me..I knew better)


----------



## promiseacres

Going out in a few minutes,  actual temp is -18° F ....
Hot coffee is on. DH'S work is the only place I know of open today.... his manager didn't want stuck at home all day with his family... so DH went in. he told me to wear my glasses when doing chores to protect my eyes...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready.


----------



## RollingAcres

Stay warm and safe everyone!


----------



## promiseacres

Warmed up again. Critters are doing fine. I will check water again at noon.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Mrs1885 said:


> Grandkids are the best. I tell our kids that their kids make their rotten selves worth it.
> 
> I have the three year old granddaughter with me this morning. Youngest daughter came home a week and a half ago to farm sit while hubby had surgery and is recovering. Bitty woke up and came downstairs when she smelled the bacon cooking. She grabbed a piece and ran back upstairs to put on her princess dress for breakfast. LOL



She is completely adorable. I think princess gowns are totally appropriate breakfast attire. @Mrs1885


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all! DW stayed home from work today due the weather and authorities asking people to stay in due to the cold. DS #2 just got home from work after only being there a half hour due to the freezer unit freezing.I call and checked on all my family and they are all good and warm, and my chickens are a surviving!
I cannot wait for Saturday when the temp is projected to be 44 degrees!


----------



## Latestarter

You know it's gotta be damned cold when the refrigeration units "freeze" and stop working... Not like there's a problem of potential lost food under this circumstance... One good side if you will.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I've never seen PJs in a courtroom. I was on jury duty one time and heard a judge order a male juror to wear "Sunday clothes" and not to wear blue jeans the next day. (no, it were not me..I knew better)


What if the juror doesn't have any Sunday clothes? Some folks do blue jeans for everything, some in better shape than others of course.



promiseacres said:


> DH'S work is the only place I know of open today.... his manager didn't want stuck at home all day with his family... so DH went in.


DH should get paid hazardous duty wages.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> What if the juror doesn't have any Sunday clothes? Some folks do blue jeans for everything, some in better shape than others of course.


Some go to church in jeans, just saying...
What about wearing a nice pair of jeans and dress shirt, would that be acceptable?


----------



## canesisters

PEOPLE are SO FUNNY!!!!!!
We use a file cabinet as the coffee break counter here at work.  In one of the drawers is the cups & lids.  Another the creamer, sugar, anti-sugar, cocoa, tea, etc.  And in the top one is the coffee.  A box of each.



I ordered the decaf thinking that I will be wanting some coffee late in the afternoons this winter - but also wanting to go to sleep at night... 
Everyone has been walking around grumbling, whining, complaining about being so tired and dragging their butts - for a MONTH. I don't usually go in the cabinet because I start on coffee WAY before getting to work so usually have a gigantic travel mug with me.  I open it today to check supplies and see if I need to place an order.... wanna GUESS which they have been using to make coffee all month?????


----------



## canesisters

RollingAcres said:


> Some go to church in jeans, just saying...
> What about wearing a nice pair of jeans and dress shirt, would that be acceptable?



Perhaps that needs to be taken into consideration when choosing a jury in the future - "Do you own a wardrobe of clothing that will be acceptable to Judge XYZ?"


----------



## RollingAcres

canesisters said:


> PEOPLE are SO FUNNY!!!!!!
> We use a file cabinet as the coffee break counter here at work.  In one of the drawers is the cups & lids.  Another the creamer, sugar, anti-sugar, cocoa, tea, etc.  And in the top one is the coffee.  A box of each.
> View attachment 57662
> I ordered the decaf thinking that I will be wanting some coffee late in the afternoons this winter - but also wanting to go to sleep at night...
> Everyone has been walking around grumbling, whining, complaining about being so tired and dragging their butts - for a MONTH. I don't usually go in the cabinet because I start on coffee WAY before getting to work so usually have a gigantic travel mug with me.  I open it today to check supplies and see if I need to place an order.... wanna GUESS which they have been using to make coffee all month?????


----------



## RollingAcres

canesisters said:


> Perhaps that needs to be taken into consideration when choosing a jury in the future - "Do you own a wardrobe of clothing that will be acceptable to Judge XYZ?"


----------



## Alaskan

Are all of the super cold folks getting snow with that cold?


----------



## r3bauer

Alaskan said:


> Are all of the super cold folks getting snow with that cold?


Tommorow possibly only 1-2 inches. Nothing major.


----------



## RollingAcres

We just got snow yesterday. Temp is dropping but not as cold as some places. -4 for low tonight


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> We just got snow yesterday. Temp is dropping but not as cold as some places. -4 for low tonight


Much snow?

With us when it is warm we get feet of snow, when it is cold no clouds and no snow.

I was wondering if it was the same down there.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Much snow?
> 
> With us when it is warm we get feet of snow, when it is cold no clouds and no snow.
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same down there.


We had about 6" of snow but some places received almost a foot. It was around high 20's/low 30's temp wise. I think it's about the same here too, if it's too cold, no snow.


----------



## r3bauer

Alaskan said:


> Much snow?
> 
> With us when it is warm we get feet of snow, when it is cold no clouds and no snow.
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same down there.


Same here temp goes up snow comes down usually


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> What if the juror doesn't have any Sunday clothes? Some folks do blue jeans for everything, some in better shape than others of course.


Better buy or borrow some some good clothes. The requirements were in the juror summons, and posted on the door. Some of those judges rule their courtrooms like little fiefdoms.


----------



## greybeard

r3bauer said:


> I cannot wait for Saturday when the temp is projected to be 44 degrees!


A veritable heat wave huh?


----------



## Alaskan

We are right now warm...  so snowing...  should maybe plow this afternoon... figures since I have to drive up to the closest big town and back today...  not home to plow.



Getting colder though by Friday


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Much snow?
> 
> With us when it is warm we get feet of snow, when it is cold no clouds and no snow.
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same down there.


Yep, "too cold to snow". If there are clouds, the "heat" stays in and we get heavier and potentially more snow.
No clouds, much colder as the heat escapes.


----------



## Alaskan

Well..  I actually raised my voice at the kids...    and to me. 

Kid 3 had parked his 4 wheeler off of the parking area but straight shot behind my car.  With all of the snow I had to gun the car to get it out and was worried I would shoot over the parking area and hit it. 

And my car, though started up for me was NOT fully cleared of snow..  ...

Anyway...  I finally managed to get out of there, and kid 3 made sure I got down the drive (following me on the snow machine).

Turns out he then turned on the plow truck, used it to jump the 4-wheeler, reparked the plow truck and then plowed the half mile of driveway and the parking lot with the 4 wheeler (he is just 15 and has no license,  we don't yet let him plow with the plow truck... it is a beast and costs over a hundred bucks to tow it out when you stick it in the ditches that line the driveway).

He got all of that done in 2 hours so he could be ready for pick up by the grandparents.

He must have been flying.

And guess what... all of his toys are now parked FAR away from my car and parking spot... and I am no longer mad.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... actual temps are -15 today ... supposed to start warming up today.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Needed the coffee, thanks for starting a pot. 

Up early. One of our farm kitties is getting fixed today and I am sitting outside the vet’s office waiting for drop off time. At least he owns a ranch so I can sit and look at horses on one side of the parking lot and cows on the other. His goats are too far away to see, but he has a nice herd of them, which is why we started bringing our goats to him. He’s a great vet. His sister actually handles the pet side and he handles livestock only. 

Then it’s off to town. Today is my youngest’s birthday and I need to pick things up for Saturday’s celebration. Why do they have to grow up so fast? (Said in my best mama whine  )


----------



## Bruce

Too fast and not fast enough in some respects!


----------



## r3bauer

Sad news today. DW's BIL passed away suddenly at age 51.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## SonRise Acres

r3bauer said:


> Sad news today. DW's BIL passed away suddenly at age 51.



Wow, so young. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> Sad news today. DW's BIL passed away suddenly at age 51.


That is terrible! Too early to ask how your SIL is doing, I'm sure she will be in shock and lost for quite some time.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for the loss.  It seems that this past year there have been so many deaths with the people being "too young".  51 is too young, as were the several losses we had here.  It is one thing when a person is in their 70's or older, but in their 50's is still their "prime" in so many ways.  Condolence's to your wife and her family.


----------



## Latestarter

Terrible news to have to deal with at any time R3. So sorry and deepest sympathies to your wife & all involved. Jan said it so well... there has been a LOT of death and loss this past 6-12 months... and many were really young... too young... So sad and such a loss.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on 

Finally normal temps...felt a little off last night, this morning am absolutely exhausted.... ugh I have too many things to get done. 
R3 my condolences on your loss.


----------



## r3bauer

DW says thank you for your condolences.  We are in shock still. SIL is in fragile health as it is and DW is worried about her big sister naturally.


----------



## Rammy

Sorry to hear about your loss R3.


----------



## r3bauer

Rammy said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss R3.


Thank you


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> DW says thank you for your condolences.  We are in shock still. SIL is in fragile health as it is and DW is worried about her big sister naturally.


It is a shock and it hurts to suddenly lose a loved one. That is something that you cannot prepare for as you can when some one is very ill. Illness might be bad, but it does give loved ones time to come to grips with it. I am very sorry for the sudden loss. Sending hugs.


----------



## Baymule

@Alaskan sometimes you need to raise your voice to kids, just to check and see if they are listening. Which, by the time you have to yell at them, it is pretty much a given that they are not listening and haven't been for some time. So don't beat up on yourself, you are just being a good Dad and making sure they grow up to be fine young men. And from what you post, you are raising some very fine young men.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> What if the juror doesn't have any Sunday clothes? Some folks do blue jeans for everything, some in better shape than others of course.





RollingAcres said:


> Some go to church in jeans, just saying...
> What about wearing a nice pair of jeans and dress shirt, would that be acceptable?




In my area, the judge who posted, specified no lounging clothes....people were coming to court in those sleep pajama pants, and house shoe scuffs -- big wrinkled  t-shirts.  Honestly, looked like they had just jumped out of bed and ran to court.  Not just one or two but several.

It was bad enough with the darned pants at the bottom of butts, undies hanging out -- now the sleep pants, scuffs - all over at Wallyworld.  Then, one day I had to pass the courtrooms on the way to treasurer and saw the notice.    Truly, clean jeans would have been like "Sunday best"  -- unless, of course, they had the askuss ripped out & legs of pants cut up.




Alaskan said:


> And guess what... all of his toys are now parked FAR away from my car and parking spot... and I am no longer mad.



Well done -- by both of you!!  


We've had the two COLD days, now two warm ones approaching....then, well "they" think more of the same      OVERALL, my area has had a very wet but, mildish winter thus far.  I will hope that it gets no worse than the current coaster ride, then "grin & bear it" for another 4-6 weeks..  No matter what that dadburn groundhog does tomorrow !!!

If I consider there would only be 4-6 "weeks", just seems shorter than the past 12 weeks.   Thinking positive!  

Up at 5:30, had coffee, did feed chores, picked up DGD at 7 to go to school, went to work at 7:30, home at 8:45 for the day.      Looking for what I want to do on any one of SEVERAL lists     Enjoy your day.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> clean jeans would have been like "Sunday best" -- unless, of course, they had the askuss ripped out & legs of pants cut up.


And people are willing to pay a lot of money for those ripped cut up jeans! Not me.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> then "grin & bear it" for another 4-6 weeks.. No matter what that dadburn groundhog does tomorrow !!!


Is tomorrow Ground Hog Day? I really pay no attention. It won't be spring until some time in April shadow or no shadow.


----------



## Alaskan

Sorry about the loss re

Sucks.


Thanks for the kid compliments.   Yeah, the reason I had to get in the car and GO was I was talking kid 2 to his board of review 2 hours away.

They said he was 1 of the best they had ever seen, and yeah, he got his eagle.

And he has finished high school, kid 2.  Since he took English in the fall from the college it counts as a college class AND as a full year of high school English.   And he had as ll of his other credits (boy had a very full load of classes all through high school).  So... done.

So kid 2 leaves today to go down to Texas.

Hit me like a ton of bricks I think Tuesday. 2 kids out of the house....


----------



## Rammy

Going to feel kind of empty, huh? You could move to Texas like you had mentioned earlier and change you screen name to Texaskan.


----------



## Alaskan

3 more to go though...  youngest is only 10..

This "getting to be an empty nest"  will be a long road!  Which is good... don't think I could handle them all leaving at once.

But I had thought they would all stay home for the first 1 or 2 years of college before heading off, WAY less money that way.

And that hasn't happened.   

Eldest was gone for almost 2 months of his senior year of high school, then 3 months that summer.  He was home for the first year of college, but gone all summer,back for 1 week and then gone,  gone!

Second is leaving today and he is a senior in high school.  He will be back for maybe a week or 2 to attend high school graduation,  then gone all summer.  He is thinking MAYBE he will be at home for his first college semester next fall... then skedaddle.   


Third wants to skip college entirely and go to trade school.  No trade schools in town  so the second he has all high school credits he will be gone.



I sure am proud of them... but the ball is rolling faster than I thought it would.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

it will be ok buddy


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> it will be ok buddy


Thanks.


----------



## Alaskan

Or did you mean @r3bauer  ?



Maybe we all need a group hug, a huge bowl of comfort food of mac and cheese and drink of our choice!!


----------



## Rammy

My comfort food is homemade chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Latestarter

My comfort food is... well... to be honest...   food


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee.... it's on. 
(It's also my comfort food)


----------



## SonRise Acres

Coffee going on here. Today is a fun day celebrating my youngest turning 11!! He’s getting a new bike ... shh, don’t tell him.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Maybe we all need a group hug, a huge bowl of comfort food of mac and cheese and drink of our choice!!



I'll take that group hug! I'll have to pass on the mac n' cheese, on a low carb diet, it is working, but oh so hard! I'll just take a cheese stick. LOL



Rammy said:


> My comfort food is homemade chicken and dumplings.


My husband loves 'em too! I can old layers and make broth for instant dump meals. (as in dump out of a jar) But no dumplings for us right now, so I won't mention it to him. Shhhhhhh……..



Latestarter said:


> My comfort food is... well... to be honest...   food


Joe, you ought to get off the junk food/crap food train. You KNOW it isn't good for you, but just like a bull headed man, you keep plowing the same row, over and over. You would feel better and your joints would feel better if you would stop eating the foods that make you flare up with inflammation and pain. And yes, it IS connected. We like you and none of us like "seeing" you in such pain and misery. Heck fahr, you've got @Devonviolet a stone's throw away, a wealth of information on good/bad foods, good/bad health, plus having been a nurse at the Mayo Clinic. You already know this. It take work, it takes giving up the comfort foods that we love to eat, it takes dedication to living a better life for yourself. It disturbed me that you were/are considering making huge changes in your life such as giving up your goats and farm. Please make the changes in your life that will lead to a healthier and better life for you. I am not trashing you, I am concerned about you. You already know what you need to do, it's just making up your mind to do it. You will have PLENTY of support here and from me and DV. All of us love you and don't want to see you in misery and pain. 

Ok, off my soapbox now.


----------



## Rammy

Totally agree with @Baymule's statement. I was also thinking about @Devonviolet and everything she figured out and is now healthy and happy. We all care about you.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> Totally agree with @Baymule's statement. I was also thinking about @Devonviolet and everything she figured out and is now healthy and happy. We all care about you.


Yes, I have worked hard to figure out how to be healthy. I have come from the brink of death (literally), with Lyme disease, and it took a lot of hard work to get to the point I am today. I have to agree with @Baymule.  90% of my improved health is food related. There are many foods, that I love (like peanutbutter cups), that I haven’t eaten for YEARS, because I know peanuts cause a lot of inflammation in my joints. Now, I am even giving up carbs, and the weight is coming off, which will put less strain on my arthritic ankle.  The way I see it, if food is causing me pain, it isn’t really comfort food.

And yes, @Latestarter, Bay is right. We truly love you and it breaks my heart to see you in so much pain!  I would hate to see you give up your goats, because of the extreme pain you are experiencing, when that is what gives you joy!


----------



## Baymule

DH and I are both on a low carb diet right now. I would crawl a mile over broken glass for a pan of brownies! But we are determined to lose the extra pounds we have packed on. Plus we are healthy and want to keep it that way. Joe, I have 2 or 3 Whole-30 diet books with recipes that I will be glad to loan you. It is 30 days of elimination foods that may cause you inflammation. It helps you to identify foods that you may have allergies to. 30 days of no dairy, grains or nuts. Then you SLOWLY add them back in to see what makes you feel bad. There are some good recipes in the books.


----------



## Rammy

X2


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Coffee and chicken and dumplings!!!! 

It’s foggy and cold here.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks folks. I'm trying.


----------



## Baymule

We know you are. We care about you and want you healthy so you can live the life you want.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Thanks folks. I'm trying.


Do your best. I gotta agree, giving up the goats and farm for an RV on the road isn't a good health plan. Talk about no exercise and junk food on the road! Ask @CntryBoy777 how healthy life is on the road. Not quite the same of course but there is a lot of sitting and doing nothing.



Alaskan said:


> So kid 2 leaves today to go down to Texas.
> Hit me like a ton of bricks I think Tuesday. 2 kids out of the house....


And why TX, other than it is warmer than Alaska?


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee.... it's on.
> (It's also my comfort food)



It is mine too.

Chicken and dumplings just don't do it for me.

If we are trying to be no carb and more healthy then poached eggs and a meat with spinach and a fruit side.

Light on the carbs then king ranch chicken casserole or chicken fried steak with a heavy hand with the gravy boat.







Bruce said:


> And why TX, other than it is warmer than Alaska?



My mom and youngest sis live there.  I am actually 7th generation Texian.  Moved away after my first kid was born.

Kid 2 is going to spend time with my mom... my dad passed away just this past summer, so newly-ish widowed.


----------



## Bruce

So he's going as much to spend time with Grandma as to get away from the cold! I bet he'll be a big help.


----------



## Alaskan

I am sure he will be.  

As soon as my mom heard he wanted to come, she said she needed him there in time to help her with a conference she is running.   My dad ran this thing,  every February.   First year without my dad, my mom is continuing it, and wanted my kid there to help her out....  I think just to hold her hand.  

Anyway, I am glad he can help.


----------



## Alaskan

Oooh, or spoon bread with a super meaty chili!  Wait!  That is high carb.... but low gluten.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well. DW is cooking breakfast, corned beef hash for DS3 and myself and everything bagel sandwich with smoked salmon and cream cheese for her.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> My mom and youngest sis live there. I am actually 7th generation Texian. Moved away after my first kid was born.


a Texpat.


----------



## Bruce

Both sound good to me @r3bauer !!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> Thanks folks. I'm trying.



Ok latestarter. ..here it comes...directly from a yankee..."whatch wanna be a cranky fluffy old fart"????
"Ya know that's  not wicked cool at all"  
Ahhhh  to be so loved and liked by your friends that they bitch you out because they want you around for a long time....


----------



## SonRise Acres

Got the coffee going and getting ready for our hopefully easy day.

Woke up to our dog freaking out about a deer in the yard. We live on 400 acres of awesome hunting ground. Not sure why this particular doe freaked him out. She appeared to just be grazing.

School work, the kids have piano and theater classes this afternoon ... that’s pretty much it ... as long as my older son wakes up feeling better. He has Autism (very high functioning) and stims when he thinks. His main stim is pacing at a slow jog. He twisted his ankle yesterday while stimming. For a kid that doesn’t complain about pain, he was on the sofa all afternoon. He doesn’t even do that when he’s sick. So if he’s not better this morning I am going to take him to have it looked at.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope the ankle heals quickly!


----------



## RollingAcres

@SonRise Acres  Hope your son's ankle heals quickly!


----------



## Baymule

What is stim?


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> What is stim?



Kids with Autism usually have self stimulatory behaviors. Most people have seen this if they have ever seen a child on the spectrum rock back and forth (what people used to think all Autism looked like). They do it for various reasons. It helps them calm and soothe themselves if they are overstimulated, helps them ramp up their sensory system if they are under stimulated, etc. It is used to help them organize their sensory system.

Thank you so much for asking, @Baymule.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Thanks everyone! It’s still a little sore but he is using it in a normal fashion so no visit. His sensory system is almost like it’s asleep, so if he complains of pain at a 2 on a pain scale, it could actually be damage that would have us at an 8. So I have to take those things into account.


----------



## Latestarter

I have a nephew who is borderline genius and also Autistic. He has done exceptionally well where that did NOT used to be the norm. There has been soooooooooo much progress! So happy your son is doing OK with it!  Hope his ankle becomes a non issue.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Latestarter said:


> I have a nephew who is borderline genius and also Autistic. He has done exceptionally well where that did NOT used to be the norm. There has been soooooooooo much progress! So happy your son is doing OK with it!  Hope his ankle becomes a non issue.



My son tested at an extremely high IQ when we did his battery of testing. But he has some fairly serious memory issues and learning disabilities going on too. It’s like he has a wall up between his IQ and the world and can’t access it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Girls night scheduled tonight, a painting party... am excited... going to paint my Richie.


----------



## SonRise Acres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Girls night scheduled tonight, a painting party... am excited... going to paint my Richie.



Oh, sounds like so much fun! Have a blast.


----------



## Baymule

SonRise Acres said:


> Kids with Autism usually have self stimulatory behaviors. Most people have seen this if they have ever seen a child on the spectrum rock back and forth (what people used to think all Autism looked like). They do it for various reasons. It helps them calm and soothe themselves if they are overstimulated, helps them ramp up their sensory system if they are under stimulated, etc. It is used to help them organize their sensory system.
> 
> Thank you so much for asking, @Baymule.


A dear friend of ours, who is like a daughter to us, has an 18 year old daughter who is high functioning autistic. She is a good kid, in special classes and loves to talk. Most of the time, if you didn't "know" then you wouldn't realize it. 



promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Girls night scheduled tonight, a painting party... am excited... going to paint my Richie.


Paint Ritchie? Oooooooo you got to take pictures! Thanks for coffee, worked in the garden yesterday and I slept like a rock.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Girls night scheduled tonight, a painting party... am excited... going to paint my Richie.


Thanks for coffee. Sounds like fun!


----------



## RollingAcres

Today is the first day of Chinese New Year. 2019 is the year of the Pig/Boar based on the Chinese Zodiac.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Very cool @RollingAcres ! I guess it’s appropriate to say happy new year! 

We are doing take 2 of my younger son’s palatal spreader today. The last one was made incorrectly and we had to wait for a second one to be made.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you @SonRise Acres !



SonRise Acres said:


> We are doing take 2 of my younger son’s palatal spreader today. The last one was made incorrectly and we had to wait for a second one to be made.


Hopefully the second one is done right this time.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Just a fun story from my neck of the woods to start your day.

Goat Jogging Partner


----------



## SonRise Acres

RollingAcres said:


> Thank you @SonRise Acres !
> 
> 
> Hopefully the second one is done right this time.



He got it on! Well, the top half. He had a second appliance for the bottom jaw and one to move his jaw forward.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here, everyone!!   
                                      Group Hug


----------



## Alaskan

Probably sorely needed.

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce

SonRise Acres said:


> He got it on! Well, the top half. He had a second appliance for the bottom jaw and one to move his jaw forward.


Sounds kinda uncomfortable! I hope he does well with it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
@SonRise Acres hope your son is doing ok this morning 
Was out until midnight... had a blast with my friend/farrier painting our halfies, hers is a cross. She was a great support when I was debating, searching for a new horse.


----------



## Baymule

I love that! I MORE than LOVE that! Not only did you have a good time, but now you have a treasured picture to hang on the wall. Be sure to sign and date it in the corner. I see your initials, add the date.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Bruce said:


> Sounds kinda uncomfortable! I hope he does well with it.



He’s not a fan, that’s for sure. He talks funny now and swallowing is hard. Forget chewing. But they assure me as he gets used to it that will all subside. I have to turn it once a day in order to make his upper palate spread over the next 6 months. Freaked me out completely but I did it.


----------



## SonRise Acres

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 57841 Coffee is on.
> @SonRise Acres hope your son is doing ok this morning
> Was out until midnight... had a blast with my friend/farrier painting our halfies, hers is a cross. She was a great support when I was debating, searching for a new horse.



I love it. You had fun AND have a great momento of the evening.


----------



## RollingAcres

@promiseacres that's awesome! I love it too!

@Mini Horses thank you for the group hug!


----------



## Bruce

SonRise Acres said:


> He’s not a fan, that’s for sure. He talks funny now and swallowing is hard. Forget chewing. But they assure me as he gets used to it that will all subside. I have to turn it once a day in order to make his upper palate spread over the next 6 months. Freaked me out completely but I did it.


It is new, you both will get used to it and it will become routine. As much fun as it is not, isn't it grand that the improvements can be made to his mouth!


----------



## Baymule

SonRise Acres said:


> He’s not a fan, that’s for sure. He talks funny now and swallowing is hard. Forget chewing. But they assure me as he gets used to it that will all subside. I have to turn it once a day in order to make his upper palate spread over the next 6 months. Freaked me out completely but I did it.


Our grand daughter had something like that. Had a serious under bite and had to do the mouth spreader thing.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... DH is home sick... this may be interesting.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. Hope your DH feel better soon.


----------



## SonRise Acres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on... DH is home sick... this may be interesting.



So glad to wake up to coffee brewing! 

Hope your DH feels better quickly.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... prepare for leftover cheesecake for tomorrow. 
We have 3 kits in a lovely nest and  looks like another doe (experienced )  will have hers today.  now if they just stay warm enough. I brought the 3 in overnight but woke up at 5 worried if their mama understood what I was doing. So they are back out to feed, possibly stay now that I can check on them often to make sure they are warm. The rabbit shed is definitely staying warmer now, but not sure if it's enough.


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning  all! 
     Wow, I sure missed this thread and had alot of reading to do to catch up on everything.
           If some of you don't  already know I'm  no longer living in  New York. I live in the Central  part of Virginia and  here on March 2nd  I'm going to  be moving to  the  outskirts of  Chesterfield, VA.


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope the bunnies stay warm!

It's 61 here this morning   Yes, couple days of summer here, mid winter -- mid 70s last 2 days, now dropping back to 40 for a couple...AND THEN 50 rest of week  They say 50 is "normal".  Guess it hasn't been "normal" for a couple of years.   Been nice while it's here.   Hoping it stays in 40s  & I'll be THRILLED!     May have some rain first of week but, it's been dry for several days, so it's ok.  

Goats will start kidding first week of March and we all know decent weather would be a real plus.   Can't believe it's time, already.   Not sure if all are bred, some look not to be. Buck was with them...  Young buck who just made his own schedule.  Showing no interest now, hmmm.  Maybe some singles?   Guess I will know in April. 

I am hoping to get seed starts going this week.   The weather promises Spring will arrive and I so want my garden to work this year.  2018 was a total bust.  Between weather & work, just nothing.  I promised myself better this year!  Don't we all, every year?  

Ahhhhh….need the coffee.  Had hot tea this AM because I didn't prep pot for this AM & didn't feel like making at wake up.  Ready NOW.   Going for it....


----------



## Mother Hen

Right now the temp where I am is 64° and it's cloudy but over the weekend it's supposed to  drop back down into the 40° mark.


----------



## Rammy

Its 20 degrees here. Thats a 50 degree drop from yesterday.


----------



## canesisters

Mother Hen said:


> Morning  all!
> Wow, I sure missed this thread and had alot of reading to do to catch up on everything.
> If some of you don't  already know I'm  no longer living in  New York. I live in the Central  part of Virginia and  here on March 2nd  I'm going to  be moving to  the  outskirts of  Chesterfield, VA.




You'll be just a hop away from me!  I'm south of Petersburg.


----------



## Mother Hen

CaneSisters,
                     Right now I  live in Amelia Court house


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all. 41 degrees here and raining, temp is supposed to drop this afternoon to below freezing at night so it will be a slippery mess!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hate to hear of all the problematic weather that many are experiencing....I know it is tough dealing with the changes and especially the swings in temps....with or without moisture falling....hope all can be Safe while out in such mess....
Here, we have another 82° day on tap with sunny skies....wishing I could share some with each of ya....


----------



## Baymule

After a week of 70 degree weather, winter is back. It is 25 degrees now.


----------



## Mother Hen

Baymule,
     I sent the nasty weather to Texas but it wasn't supposed to  go to your area.


----------



## Baymule

If we get snow, it is usually in February, although last year it was in January. Make it to March and we're good!


----------



## SonRise Acres

Ugh! We wore short sleeves and capris to church Sunday night. We could do this until about 4am yesterday. Then the cold came through. It’s now 23 with a windchill of 12.


----------



## Mother Hen

Burr! I'm  supposed to  have that kind of temp next week and then Monday night  it's  supposed to  turn to rain with a temp of 32° which means my boyfriend  will be substituting  as a snow plow driver!


----------



## Bruce

Mother Hen said:


> Amelia Court house


In the courthouse?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> In the courthouse?


@Bruce I was wondering about that too so I googled it. 



> _*Amelia Court House* is a census-designated place (CDP) in and the county seat of Amelia County, Virginia, United States.[1] The population as of the 2010 Census was 1,099.[2] Amelia Court House is also known as *Amelia Courthouse* and *Amelia*._


 (From Wikipedia)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce I was wondering about that too so I googled it.
> 
> (From Wikipedia)



Smart girl !


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Smart girl !


Thanks!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks!



You are most welcome


----------



## Mother Hen

It's  really not a court house. That's  just the name of the small town.


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> After a week of 70 degree weather, winter is back. It is 25 degrees now.



It makes more sense when you realize that there are actually 11 seasons...


----------



## RollingAcres

canesisters said:


> It makes more sense when you realize that there are actually 11 seasons...
> View attachment 57901


Guess we are all fools.


----------



## Bruce

I believe that to be accurate @canesisters


----------



## greybeard

No spring here most years. Goes straight from cold to hot, no in-between. and 
 summer can happen year round..


----------



## Mother Hen

greybeard,
                  I heard that Texas is currently  going through a winter temper tantrum.


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> It makes more sense when you realize that there are actually 11 seasons...
> View attachment 57901



And then there's Texas...…

 There are only two seasons.
1. Wet 
2. Dry


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> And then there's Texas...…
> 
> There are only two seasons.
> 1. Wet
> 2. Dry


But, they both don't necessarily come in the same year..


----------



## Baymule

So true.


----------



## r3bauer

Hi all sorry about my absence.  Its been a hellish week. Wake and funeral to start the week, and just craziness since then. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Mother Hen

r3bauer,
             My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.
Still windy. The wind was very strong last night.
Have a good day everyone and stay warm!


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 1:00 AM and couldn’t go back to sleep until almost 5 AM. Then I slept until 9, I hate when that happens. I feel like crap. Going to finish my coffee, go feed, bust ice and haul water. Sorry about that Sheep, horses, chickens and dogs.


----------



## Rammy

Been there, do that. But its usually when I have to work. By the time I fall asleep again, its time to get up.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have 22 this morn with sun, so should warm fast.    Two days ago was 61 at wake up .  Next week rain but warm.  OK.

Working from tablet as main computer had to go to repair -- virus?  This is small with short battery life  .better than nothing. 

Only a touch of ice on troughs..


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. They are calling for freezing rain for us... got to love a warm up that brings that...   but it's the midwest...


----------



## SonRise Acres

This weather is nuts. I can’t plan anything beyond today because it all might change.


----------



## Baymule

SonRise Acres said:


> This weather is nuts. I can’t plan anything beyond today because it all might change.


Sounds like normal weather to me! LOL 

Good morning to everyone, may this week be a good one!


----------



## Mother Hen

Good Morning  all!
             The Keurig is  prepped and  there's plenty of K-cups with lots of different flavors  so you all can have a cup. No charge!!! 
             It's  only 31° here!


----------



## Baymule

We got some coffee from the local downtown candy shop, a dark roast that is growling strong. Good stuff.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Mmmmm. I use an old fashion percolator. I used to brew the k-cup way but then I was given a percolator for camping over the campfire. I tried it on my stove to learn how to do it and fell in love with the rich flavor. Now I grind my beans, percolate, and sweeten with stevia (I don’t use sugar), and coffee is so much better.


----------



## Baymule

Camp coffee, boiled in a pot. Toss in a lump of ice or an egg shell to settle the grounds.


----------



## Alaskan

Blah.

Ok....  enough winter


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning all!
               I've got the Keurig  all ready and there's a very good assortment of K-cups ready to be used plus there's also plenty of hot water for  anyone who wants hot chocolate,  tea also there's Orange Juice for  those who don't  like the  stuff with caffeine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No real need for warming up here....I'll leave it for those that need it....I have my iced tea with me....it is 61° here...headed to 82° today.....hope all can stay warm with all the cold blowing thru their area....


----------



## Rammy

Rub it in @CntryBoy777 !  Its going to rain all day again today and til Tuesday. Under a flood watch til 6pm tuesday.  I think its going to rain all week. 
I"ll have some hot tea, please.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Rained yesterday,

Raining today.

We were going to process two chickens yesterday but the rain prevented that and now we won’t be doing it today either. Ugh!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, @Rammy I have been feeling pretty guilty of having decent weather while so many are enduring the elements....but, then I remember what we've been thru to get here and it was our choice to relocate here....so, I might as well enjoy it....it'll be Hot before long and everyone else will be comfortable.....


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, @Rammy I have been feeling pretty guilty of having decent weather while so many are enduring the elements....but, then I remember what we've been thru to get here and it was our choice to relocate here....so, I might as well enjoy it....it'll be Hot before long and everyone else will be comfortable.....


Im just teasing you, @CntryBoy777 . You certainly do deserve your sunny weather. No reason to feel guilty and I didnt mean to make you feel so. If you get any extra warmth, send it this way.


----------



## RollingAcres

No sunny weather here. 25 degrees today. Snow storm advisory for tomorrow.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> No sunny weather here. 25 degrees today. Snow storm advisory for tomorrow.


Please stay warm.


----------



## SonRise Acres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, @Rammy I have been feeling pretty guilty of having decent weather while so many are enduring the elements....but, then I remember what we've been thru to get here and it was our choice to relocate here....so, I might as well enjoy it....it'll be Hot before long and everyone else will be comfortable.....



While it’s cold and wet these last weeks, it’ll be hot here soon. We will be in 110 degree heat with no clouds in sight for shade. I prefer the cold.


----------



## CntryBoy777

June 1st is the start of hurricane season, so have to keep an eye out on the horizon.....it rarely gets to triple digits here, usually hangs in the mid 90s with high humidity it'll be AC time for this old man.....


----------



## SonRise Acres

CntryBoy777 said:


> June 1st is the start of hurricane season, so have to keep an eye out on the horizon.....it rarely gets to triple digits here, usually hangs in the mid 90s with high humidity it'll be AC time for this old man.....



Spring starts tornado season for us ... or movies on the laptop in the cellar season as my kids call it. LOL. Every area has their things. I grew up with tornadoes so they don’t freak me out. But my brother moved to California and called me while grocery shopping to chat and an earthquake hit. He just kept chatting because it was a “small one”. Sorry buddy, the ground moves under my feet and I’m running in a panic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

SonRise Acres said:


> Spring starts tornado season for us ... or movies on the laptop in the cellar season as my kids call it. LOL. Every area has their things. I grew up with tornadoes so they don’t freak me out. But my brother moved to California and called me while grocery shopping to chat and an earthquake hit. He just kept chatting because it was a “small one”. Sorry buddy, the ground moves under my feet and I’m running in a panic.


I'm very familiar to tornados having lived in the Memphis, Tn are for 40yrs or so....the heart of Dixie Alley....I sure learned to read the sky....I hated the storms at night, cause ya couldn't see them.....y'all have more chance of the F4-5 out there...but we had quite a few come thru our area too, but mainly F3s were seen regularly....I've spent some time in Oklahoma yrs ago during July thru September....I use to sing and dance at different Pow-Wows out that way....


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Please stay warm.


Thanks @Rammy


----------



## RollingAcres

SonRise Acres said:


> Spring starts tornado season for us ... or movies on the laptop in the cellar season as my kids call it. LOL. Every area has their things. I grew up with tornadoes so they don’t freak me out. But my brother moved to California and called me while grocery shopping to chat and an earthquake hit. He just kept chatting because it was a “small one”. Sorry buddy, the ground moves under my feet and I’m running in a panic.


That would freak me out. I will take a snow blizzard anytime over tornadoes.


----------



## SonRise Acres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm very familiar to tornados having lived in the Memphis, Tn are for 40yrs or so....the heart of Dixie Alley....I sure learned to read the sky....I hated the storms at night, cause ya couldn't see them.....y'all have more chance of the F4-5 out there...but we had quite a few come thru our area too, but mainly F3s were seen regularly....I've spent some time in Oklahoma yrs ago during July thru September....I use to sing and dance at different Pow-Wows out that way....



Really? Very cool (about singing). 

Yeah, I can read a sky. Our tiny town (200 people) has a tornado siren but we can’t hear it since we don’t live in city limits (sounds funny saying city when it’s one single main road and 200 people). So I make sure to listen to the skies and weather radio.


----------



## SonRise Acres

RollingAcres said:


> That would freak me out. I will take a snow blizzard anytime over tornadoes.



It’s not bad. Most tornadoes are known about in plenty of time to get to shelter. I will say, in this area I hate when I see people buying new tech and big screen TVs who have no storm shelter. You will pretty much survive in a shelter. 

And, unlike blizzards, it’s over in minutes to hours. LOL


----------



## Baymule

You need good home insurance, full replacement value. If you don’t specifically ask for full replacement value, they depreciate your home and give you a pittance. Note to remember: anything you spend to secure your home from further damage, such as tarps, hiring neighbor with chainsaw, etc, is fully refundable, so save or write out receipts. 

Good morning! Raining. Foggy. Warm front moving upward from the coast.


----------



## RollingAcres

SonRise Acres said:


> It’s not bad. Most tornadoes are known about in plenty of time to get to shelter. I will say, in this area I hate when I see people buying new tech and big screen TVs who have no storm shelter. You will pretty much survive in a shelter.
> 
> And, unlike blizzards, it’s over in minutes to hours. LOL


A secure shelter is a must when you live in tornado alley. You'd think people would want to make sure that they have a shelter in place before spending money buying TVs and other stuff.


----------



## greybeard

https://www.tripsavvy.com/tennessees-tornado-alley-2477892

but, a tornado can happen anywhere.


----------



## SonRise Acres

greybeard said:


> https://www.tripsavvy.com/tennessees-tornado-alley-2477892
> 
> but, a tornado can happen anywhere.



I agree that they can. We even now have earthquakes (won’t go into my rant on their cause). I still remember our first one after we moved here. I was ready to move away. Thankfully they have all originated north of us in our state and could just be felt at our home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There certainly have been some pretty destructive ones hit through that area...we were spared from any real damage, but others close by suffered.....we are so Thankful for that....we also missed out in '04 when the 4 hurricanes came through Florida....we lived here during that time, too....we left in '06...


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> https://www.tripsavvy.com/tennessees-tornado-alley-2477892
> 
> but, a tornado can happen anywhere.



It can and we have had some tornado warnings in certain areas here. We did have a few tornadoes touched down around here.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Blah.
> 
> Ok....  enough winter


No problem Al, it will be over in 3 months!



CntryBoy777 said:


> it'll be Hot before long and everyone else will be comfortable


Considering your high today is about my top end of "comfortable", you got that right!



CntryBoy777 said:


> June 1st is the start of hurricane season, so have to keep an eye out on the horizon.....it rarely gets to triple digits here, usually hangs in the mid 90s with high humidity it'll be AC time for this old man.....


At least you won't have to worry about storm surge. The wind and rain are bad enough.



SonRise Acres said:


> movies on the laptop in the cellar season


That is a season we don't have here. We have winter, mud, spring, mud, summer, fall and "too brown".



SonRise Acres said:


> Sorry buddy, the ground moves under my feet and I’m running in a panic.






I grew up in So. Cal.. Generally speaking earthquakes aren't nearly as destructive as a tornado. Of course there are the occasional "big ones" that do a lot of damage.



SonRise Acres said:


> (sounds funny saying city when it’s one single main road and 200 people)


Sounds more like a village or a town than a city.



RollingAcres said:


> A secure shelter is a must when you live in tornado alley. You'd think people would want to make sure that they have a shelter in place before spending money buying TVs and other stuff.


Nah, that tornado is "never going to happen to them" and they can use the TV all year.


----------



## Baymule

Still Raining.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Drizzly on and off here ...


----------



## SonRise Acres

Baymule said:


> Still Raining.



Here too and we have to be out in it.


----------



## Mother Hen

It's cloudy and cold  here.


----------



## promiseacres

Having an afternoon cup... Freezing rain at this time...


----------



## Rammy

Thats not good @promiseacres. Its been raining here since yesterday. Today its drizzly, then rains a little harder, then back to drizzle. Super foggy out, too. Going to be raining pretty much all week.


----------



## Mother Hen

Baked chicken and salad for dinner tonight!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

Sunny here the last 3 days. That goes away tomorrow and won't happen again in the 6 days Mr. NOAA will show me.


----------



## r3bauer

Evening all . Well mother nature forget to take her meds and is currently dumping 6-10" on us. Im ready to be complaining about the heat now!


----------



## canesisters

Why is something as simple as sleep so hard?
Why does coffee have to be fresh to be good?  Why can't I just make a huge pot once a week and not have to wait those horrible 3mins for it to run into my cup?  Why do businesses HAVE to open in the MORNINGS?  And WHY so early?
Why couldn't I have been born rich?  Why is it considered '_WRONG_" to show up at work in PJs with bed-hair and stinky teeth?  Why doesn't work close for rain?  Why does it have to rain everyday anyway?


----------



## Baymule

For a change, I slept good last night. It dawned on me why I haven't slept much lately. I have been waking up at 12:30 or 1:30 and laying awake for 3-4 hours.  Last night I realized that every night I did that, I found a new lamb the next morning. Duh. The shepherd in me was awake for their birth, even though I didn't realize it at the time. Only one more ewe to lamb. I suppose I won't be finding newborns this morning, because I slept like a rock last night.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Baymule I'm glad you got some good night sleep. Most nights I sleep ok. I'd wake up a couple times but would fall back to sleep within few minutes. The other day I was up to let the puppy out around 2 am then was wide awake for a couple of hours after. 



canesisters said:


> Why is something as simple as sleep so hard?
> Why does coffee have to be fresh to be good? Why can't I just make a huge pot once a week and not have to wait those horrible 3mins for it to run into my cup? Why do businesses HAVE to open in the MORNINGS? And WHY so early?
> Why couldn't I have been born rich? Why is it considered '_WRONG_" to show up at work in PJs with bed-hair and stinky teeth? Why doesn't work close for rain? Why does it have to rain everyday anyway?


Why can't I win the lottery? Why can't we have 4-day work week and 3-day weekend? Why can't businesses have the same hours as schools so parents can be home and spend time with their kids after school?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just remember this....if it weren't for the "valleys" in life, ya would never know or enjoy the "mountain tops"....and as my Mom would say....boy, the world don't revolve around you....your just a speck of dirt in it....
Glad ya got some good rest @Baymule ya certainly deserved and needed it.....


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> @Baymule I'm glad you got some good night sleep. Most nights I sleep ok. I'd wake up a couple times but would fall back to sleep within few minutes. The other day I was up to let the puppy out around 2 am then was wide awake for a couple of hours after.
> 
> 
> Why can't I win the lottery? Why can't we have 4-day work week and 3-day weekend? Why can't businesses have the same hours as schools so parents can be home and spend time with their kids after school?


I have a four day workweek and a three day weekend. Sometimes I get a four day weekend depending on when the holiday falls.   Love ya @RollingAcres !!


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I have a four day workweek and a three day weekend. Sometimes I get a four day weekend depending on when the holiday falls.   Love ya @RollingAcres !!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## farmerjan

Raining here too.  Had cold and cloudy Sunday, then intermittent rain Monday and more steady stuff last night and today.  Wish I could like the post by @canesisters  a hundred times. 
Farm cancelled test yesterday, had a silo unloader breakdown on Sunday.  Re scheduled for Friday aft.  It is supposed to clear off tomorrow, 2 days of sun then rain again Friday.  Temps were in the 20's and 30's Sunday & Monday, some ice Sunday night,  30's again today, then maybe 50 with the sun tomorrow?  Can't change it.  But we sure don't need all this water right now.


----------



## Mother Hen

Afternoon  all!
          There's no  salad left from last night and only two pieces of chicken! 
       I just got back from paying bills and it's drizzling and cold.  Nothing like New York though. 
        Going out to eat dinner tonight at Mi Jalisco for Taco Tuesday.  Taco's  are only $1, soft tacos are $2 and margaritas are $1.50. Plus while waiting for your meal your table gets brought chips, salsa and a white sauce.  


 
Sorta ready for tonight.  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Why can't we have 4-day work week and 3-day weekend?


EW! I'm not giving up my 7 day "weekend" RA!



Mother Hen said:


> Sorta ready for tonight. Hope to see some of you there.


I think I might be too late. Besides I don't even know if I am 1 mile or 2,500 miles from the place!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> EW! I'm not giving up my 7 day "weekend" RA!


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning everyone!
   Hope you all had a good night! I know I  slept but I don't  feel like I did. 
   The Keurig is hot and there's some regular  brewed coffee also. 
     Right now it's 39° here but  doesn't feel  it; supposed to  get up to 48° around 3pm but who knows for sure.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all. Not feeling to hot this morning but must push on. General feeling of "ick" but need to dig out my mom and got to an appointment this morning.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Still drinking my coffee. Just finished breakfast for us and have a lot on our plate today.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry you are feeling poorly @r3bauer, bad enough when there is nothing pressing but much worse when you HAVE to do. I hope the roads are safe for you.


----------



## Mother Hen

Afternoon  everyone!
   I got the following from my  boyfriend today


 


Sure they're  a day early but they  came via FedEx. I cried when I opened the box because I  was only expecting a card and a box of chocolates. I sure get spoiled and  I'm  loving it.


----------



## RollingAcres

that's nice @Mother Hen !


----------



## Mother Hen

RA, 
     Yes, it is. I guess he didn't  expect me to cry over them but I  get emotional  over the small things.
          I don't  understand  why  he doesn't like me to cry especially when  they're "happy tears".


----------



## SonRise Acres

So sweet.


----------



## Mother Hen

Yes, he is!


----------



## Baymule

Happy Valentine's Day to all. Today is our 23rd anniversary. 4 years ago today was moving day for us. We left our old life behind and moved to our new life. We're having a blast. Hope everyone's day is a good day today!


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy Anniversary Bay! 
Happy Valentine's Day to all.


----------



## Mother Hen

BayMule, 
    Happy Valentine's day to you too and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## Rammy

Varshgaanth ki shubh kamanaaien!................Hindi for Happy Anniversary...............


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Baymule

I’m getting Sheep Feed and 3 square bales of hay.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I’m getting Sheep Feed and 3 square bales of hay.


Sounds like my kind of husband...........now if I can only find one.............


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mine called on his way home from work last night and said he'd be late because he needed to make a stop.  I told him I'd slit his throat if he did lol!  He's the kind to always over-do holidays and I'm the kind that would rather just have a help-mate every day of the year!


----------



## Mother Hen

frustratedearthmother,
                  Was he late? What was the stop he had to do? If he did  make a stop I hope  when he got in you didn't  slit his  throat.


----------



## greybeard

I assume, the stop was to pick up last minute Valentine's Day gift(s).

We're going over to Killen's, a place South of Houston for Wagyu steaks..made the reservations back in November.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> We're going over to Killen's, a place South of Houston for Wagyu steaks


Enjoy!


----------



## RollingAcres

We're not doing anything special today. DS and I won't even be home until almost 8.


----------



## Mother Hen

My boyfriend and I  aren't  doing anything special  today except  he's  going to bring home dinner from APPLEBEES.


----------



## greybeard

I liked things a bit better when I was much younger, a lot smarter, and broke up with any and all girlfriends right before Thanksgiving and didn't make up or get a new one until April or June.(my birthday is in June)
Didn't have to go to their house for Thanksgiving dinner.
Didn't have to buy 'em a Christmas gift, go to any of their dumb Christmas Parties.
Didn't have to eat awful Christmas Day dinners at their Aunt Margaret's place with 20 linoleum lizards and rug rats running about with their noisy new death ray Christmas presents.
Didn't have to sit thru the drudgery of watching a specific 'her' and all her friends get sloppy drunk/sick on New Year eve or eat yet another boring & uninspired New Year Day dinner.

Make up or get a new one before Easter was about the right timeline, as I really didn't mind going to Easter church services and, ... watching bratty kids bawl because they didn't find many eggs wasn't too much of an ordeal, and of course, there is something to be said for 'making up' .......if ya get my drift..........
It saved me 100s (thousands? )of $$ over the years..not having to buy flowers, jewelry, heart shaped boxes of expensive candy, the latest greatest gadget, bottles of good wine to take to the host's house when we ate, or listening to the never ending drama young women deem to be some sort of rite of passage or asset.
Ah, the joy of exercising one's unalienable right to the happiness of pursuit..
Then, I actually caught one (or got caught..depending which story one believes)  and all that changed...


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Then, I actually caught one (or got caught..depending which story one believes) and all that changed...


I'm pretty sure you got caught.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mother Hen said:


> I hope when he got in you didn't slit his throat.


Didn't have to cuz he wasn't late.  My "love language" is Acts of Service.  A gift is not the way to my heart.   Mow the grass, cook, help clean - those say love in my book. 

For Christmas one year he bought me the most beautiful necklace and earrings - lots of carats and lots of zeros in the price tag.  Not to sound ungrateful - but I had him return them and had a barn built for less money!


----------



## Mother Hen

A barn is good plus you don't have to  worry about it  getting  stolen or lost.
         I wish sometimes  my boyfriend  wouldn't spend the exerburant money on me but I  know and understand that  he's  showing me  he loves and appreciates all I do for him and he's  trying to give me everything  that I  never had before so I  don't  complain,  groan or moan about it.


----------



## Bruce

Did you get a vacuum @RollingAcres ??



Baymule said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all. Today is our 23rd anniversary. 4 years ago today was moving day for us. We left our old life behind and moved to our new life. We're having a blast. Hope everyone's day is a good day today!


Easy day for you to remember!!



frustratedearthmother said:


> Didn't have to cuz he wasn't late.  My "love language" is Acts of Service.  A gift is not the way to my heart.   Mow the grass, cook, help clean - those say love in my book.
> 
> For Christmas one year he bought me the most beautiful necklace and earrings - lots of carats and lots of zeros in the price tag.  Not to sound ungrateful - but I had him return them and had a barn built for less money!


You are my kinda woman! I hope his feelings weren't hurt but that barn is WAY better and you use it every day of the year. Fortunately DW isn't a jewelry kinda gal, she wanted a pearl necklace for a wedding gift, wore it that day. It's been in the safe deposit box for 28 years. Don't suppose it is specifically what she wanted this year but the beef barley soup is on the stove.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> Didn't have to cuz he wasn't late.  My "love language" is Acts of Service.  A gift is not the way to my heart.   Mow the grass, cook, help clean - those say love in my book.
> 
> For Christmas one year he bought me the most beautiful necklace and earrings - lots of carats and lots of zeros in the price tag.  Not to sound ungrateful - but I had him return them and had a barn built for less money!


My kind of thinking


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Did you get a vacuum @RollingAcres ??


I did not. I already have one. 



Bruce said:


> Don't suppose it is specifically what she wanted this year but the beef barley soup is on the stove.


Awww how nice of you!


----------



## promiseacres

This was My Valentine's day, eye appt, then home for farrier to trim hooves, lunch. School, palapated and attempt to breed some rabbits,  then to the farm to help mom unload a truckload of "stuff" where I discovered the basement was full of water and a fountain from the pit... text DH, no response, so do what we need to do. Go home, try to do some school again. DH calls tells me to go back and unplug the sump pump.... so I do. Come home do chores and then back to farm with dh to fix the problem... the tubing just needed put back on...  and now home with frozen pizzas in the oven. Square pizza on a round pan and round pizza on a rectangle... that's my day...  I am pooped. No I didn't get any firewood in... but it can wait... we celebrated a bit last week for my birthday... and what's your 22 years together anniversary... oh well. I got to see an awesome sunset at the farm.


----------



## Bruce

You are one busy lady Promise!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

beautiful sunset!


----------



## Baymule

I made it clear to my husband long ago to skip the frou-frou gifts, don't bother me with jewelry or frippery. I wanted POWER TOOLS, I wanted a TRACTOR, I wanted a DUMP WAGON (I used it to death and the neighbors got me another one for Christmas LOL) I wanted SADDLES and HORSE GEAR. I wanted HAY, I wanted a STOCK TRAILER. On our 20th anniversary I found a barn sale out in BFE, so we went. I got a 3 stack CHICK BROODER for a hundred bucks! When I found our newest horse on the kill pen Facebook page, I told him she could be my anniversary, birthday, Mother's day and Christmas present for the whole year. My normal Mother's Day and Birthday gifts are 5 pound boxes of deck screws of various sizes. Love those things!


----------



## farmerjan

When I was a kid and got my first horse, I asked my grandmother to get me things like a bucket, halter, currycomb, brushes and all sorts of stuff like that for the various holidays.  Said I didn't even want a choc bunny for Easter.  She was great about stuff like that. 
For Christmas this year I gave my son a set of heavy duty jumper cables and various stuff for the farm operation.  Snack food to keep in the tractors, etc.  He will work long hours in the winter feeding and such, and when he has had to pull a 8pm-8am on the night shift with VDOT,  sometimes a couple packages of peanut butter crackers will get him through until he gets home to eat something or stop and get something.  Got a 20 ft all purpose tow chain and some misc for his birthday this coming sat. the 16th.  Took him out to eat for BBQ tonight after doing the cows,  at our local service station that has a small food/deli inside.  Guess that will do for Valentine's....


----------



## Baymule

Sounds practical to me!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Have a field trip to a shrimp farm.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Have a field trip to a shrimp farm.


Oooo sounds like fun! Will you be able to buy shrimp from them?


----------



## canesisters

Post a pict of the tiny little pastures with the tiny little fences!


----------



## Baymule

I’d like shrimp with my coffee please!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I’d like shrimp with my coffee please!


     Maybe in an omelette…


----------



## Alaskan

Ew

Shrimp is not a breakfast food for me.


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm  in the process of  making  Goulash for  dinner tonight


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Shrimp is not a breakfast food for me.


I can pretty much eat anything for breakfast.  
If it's good, it can get in mah belleh anytime. 



Mother Hen said:


> I'm in the process of making Goulash for dinner tonight


Mmmm goulash . We haven't made that in a while, so that's going on my menu plan for next week.


----------



## Bruce

canesisters said:


> Post a pict of the tiny little pastures with the tiny little fences!






Baymule said:


> I made it clear to my husband long ago to skip the frou-frou gifts, don't bother me with jewelry or frippery.
> ....


What a woman!!!! He's a lucky guy.


----------



## promiseacres

A picture of my son “corralling” some shrimp in their pasture. Brought home a pound...  dinner on Sunday fresh shrimp!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I made it clear to my husband long ago to skip the frou-frou gifts, don't bother me with jewelry or frippery. I wanted POWER TOOLS, I wanted a TRACTOR, I wanted a DUMP WAGON (I used it to death and the neighbors got me another one for Christmas LOL) I wanted SADDLES and HORSE GEAR.


Hmmmmm...that sounds like you made a heck of a good trade.


----------



## farmerjan

Shrimp are good anytime.....
Interesting that they grow them there.  I've never seen a shrimp farm.  Something I would like to go to.  Neat trip.  Bet the kids enjoyed it.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on. 
The whole family is sick, nothing major just have a little head cold.
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> Shrimp are good anytime.....
> Interesting that they grow them there.  I've never seen a shrimp farm.  Something I would like to go to.  Neat trip.  Bet the kids enjoyed it.


I know... it's a bit crazy to think what they are doing. They are a family farm, the owner has bad allergies and bad eyes, shrimp were something he can do to add to the farming tradition.  And now his wife joins him and they do it all. It's an awesome example of non traditional farming. And really neat to get fresh seafood without worrying about extras in them. They don't add any antibiotics and use a bacteria system for the waste.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Coffee is on.
> The whole family is sick, nothing major just have a little head cold.
> Y'all have a good day.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks @Rammy


----------



## Baymule

Mawnin’ Y’all I’m sitting on a stump watching the newest additions. DH warmed up my coffee and brought it to me. Can’t think of a better way to spend the morning!


----------



## Mother Hen

So adorable! 
       They must be very brand new additions.


----------



## Alaskan

My youngest is now plowing!!

Buying a plow for the 4-wheeler was the best investment ever!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Mawnin’ Y’all I’m sitting on a stump watching the newest additions. DH warmed up my coffee and brought it to me. Can’t think of a better way to spend the morning!
> 
> View attachment 58175


I hope it was nice and warm!

Fun colors on the newborns.


----------



## Alaskan

Gotta say.... I was so nervous about the 10 year old plowing... I just sat and listened....

 He got stuck when plowing the driveway for the good renter... but it was right as the guy was leaving.. so got pulled put easily.

He had trouble on the up hills (I had forgotten to tell him to pick up the plow and run it up hill, put down the plow and push the snow on the down hill) and I could hear him revving too high. 

 But we went over it all when he got home, so he will do better next time. I actually fessed up and said I had worried (usually I pretend I was never worried, of COURSE I knew the kid could do whatever.....) and kid laughed and said I could always buy him a cell phone... cheeky!


----------



## Bruce

A nice new $1,100 smart phone with unlimited data!!

Sounds like he did great his first time out, pretty minor "errors". He should be proud of himself.


----------



## Baymule

It makes kids proud to do something independent of close supervision. Well done!


----------



## r3bauer

Hi all. Been taking some time to myself and family after everything these past few weeks. DS3 and I build a workbench in the garage this weekend,  just need to add wheels. The chickens are doing well and my blood sugars are getting under control.


----------



## promiseacres

From farm to table...


----------



## Mother Hen

Watching the  Daytona 500; under another caution  with 2 laps remaining; Hamlin (#11) is in first with Kyle  Busch (#18) in second and Logano (#22) in third


----------



## Mother Hen

Hamlin won the Daytona 500


----------



## Skiesblue

promiseacres said:


> From farm to table... View attachment 58222View attachment 58223View attachment 58224


Wow. You _have_ had a lot of rain...
Seriously those look good. From a landlubber.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've had this wonderful 3 days off - rain at least 1/2 of each day .  Temps mid 40s but the rain feels much colder!   Got a little outside work done each day, hay & feed mostly.  Cooked a ham yesterday and big pot of beans today.   Freezer has been replenished with "heat & eat" … plenty of ham for sandwiches for the week. And shared same with DD.      Tomorrow will cook 1/2  turkey breast, sweet potatoes and some kale in the ham broth I saved for that.     Yeah, rain makes me cook.   

Goats want me to serve their dinner in the barn -- precious darlings sure don't want to meet up with a raindrop!!  OK for me though   Hey, mom, we are right here waiting...yoohooo…


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s supposed to rain all week starting tomorrow. The weather man is predicting 3-5” of rain. 

@Mini Horses Glad you’ve had a nice 3 days off, even with the rain. Sometimes you need those rainy days to make you stay in and catch up. Cooking meals ahead is always good!


----------



## Mother Hen

On Tues night early Wed morning  snow is in the forecast for  me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Icey out there.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thank you for the offer of coffee,promiseacres but I've  already  had 3 cups. 
   I'm  about to do a smoothie if anyone  would like one.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We should find out the closing time today on our house...have to verify the amount needed for close and we have to pickup some things we will need....having to resupply the place....at least we won't be very far from any of the stores we frequent...they are all within 5miles of the house.......it is starting to get warm here tho....hit 85° yesterday....


----------



## Mini Horses

Mother Hen said:


> On Tues night early Wed morning snow is in the forecast for me.



Welcome to VA weather    70 to 30 in rapid transitions.     We will get the cold and rain scheduled may fall as snow.  Won't accumulate, won't stay.   My only concern is killing the buds on my plum tree if the cold lasts too many hours.

Plan your day … it will be coldish but, ok.     You are about 1.5 hr NW of me, you MAY get a dusting... will be gone fast.  Just a fun, pretty view out your window.   



Exciting --


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> We should find out the closing time today on our house...



WooooHoooo….coming down to the dotted line!!!


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> We should find out the closing time today on our house...have to verify the amount needed for close and we have to pickup some things we will need....having to resupply the place....at least we won't be very far from any of the stores we frequent...they are all within 5miles of the house.......it is starting to get warm here tho....hit 85° yesterday....


Im so happy for you!  If you need anything, let me know. Your duckies are waiting.


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> We should find out the closing time today on our house...have to verify the amount needed for close and we have to pickup some things we will need....having to resupply the place....at least we won't be very far from any of the stores we frequent...they are all within 5miles of the house.......it is starting to get warm here tho....hit 85° yesterday....


Exciting times!



Here...slushy.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Supposed to rain today.


----------



## Bruce

No, supposed to be SUNNY! today  and maybe 15°F. Snow overnight Wednesday.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready! Supposed to rain today.


Suppose to rain here all week. Heard we will get 10" by the time its done. On the news today they were saying this campground is asking people to leave by Wed because of flooding concerns.


----------



## promiseacres

Hooray coffee! Currently  18 and sunny here. More Winter weather coming tomorrow.  
School and housework today.... kind of nice to get to stay home.... may try to get some bunnies bred too....


----------



## RollingAcres

Sunny and 9 degrees currently. It will go up to 25 degrees today.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Suppose to rain here all week. Heard we will get 10" by the time its done. On the news today they were saying this campground is asking people to leave by Wed because of flooding concerns.


Oh that sounds just lovely! Stay out of the flooded roads Rammy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Stay out of the flooded roads Rammy!


Turn around, don't drown!


----------



## greybeard

Got ours last night and early this morning.
Movin on up, & to the east side..


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Enough already!  We got it overnight and early morning also...


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Got ours last night and early this morning.
> Movin on up, & to the east side..


----------



## Mother Hen

greybeard said:


> Got ours last night and early this morning.
> Movin on up, & to the east side..
> View attachment 58244


It's  supposed to  start where I live either late tonight or very early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Baymule

Thunderstorms and pouring rain today. It's 37 degrees and cold!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Thunderstorms and pouring rain today. It's 37 degrees and cold!


Same here, and t-storms possible for the next 72 hrs too. Not much accumulation forecast, but the ground is already soaked again.


----------



## farmerjan

Snow on the ground,  some sleety stuff against the windows.  33 right now.


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> Snow on the ground,  some sleety stuff against the windows.  33 right now.



Same here.... 31 here, snow and sleet stuff .... weather definitely has been quite a yoyo pattern...


----------



## Baymule

Where is this rain in August when we could really use it? LOL LOL


----------



## Rammy

Its non- stop rain here. Already reporting flooding in certain areas of Tn on the news.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Right now it's cloudy and 9 degrees. Snow coming in this evening but will change over to sleet and freezing rain then change to rain tomorrow. It will be in the 40's tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hate that all are dealing with such nasty weather....we are getting our day started here....gathering our stuff and will soon be leaving to take care of business and get the keys today..........it is 68 here now with a projected hi of 85 and mostly sunny.....today should be such a Great day for us and I just can't feel too bad about it....tho, I sure don't like my friends having to deal with bad weather.........I will post from the new place this evening....we have a cork to Pop!!...


----------



## RollingAcres

So happy for you @CntryBoy777 !!!


----------



## promiseacres

@CntryBoy777 so excited for you... weather isn't too bad I don't mind getting to stay home.


----------



## farmerjan

YAY for @CntryBoy777


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Where is this rain in August when we could really use it? LOL LOL


No kidding Bay....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Snow on the ground,  some sleety stuff against the windows.  33 right now.



Nasty...  at those temps it just can't wait to turn into an ice sheet.



CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure hate that all are dealing with such nasty weather....we are getting our day started here....gathering our stuff and will soon be leaving to take care of business and get the keys today..........it is 68 here now with a projected hi of 85 and mostly sunny.....today should be such a Great day for us and I just can't feel too bad about it....tho, I sure don't like my friends having to deal with bad weather.........I will post from the new place this evening....we have a cork to Pop!!...


Wow!  Tropical paradise!

Teleporters....  that is what I need!

Congrats on the new place.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Is coffee still available?


----------



## RollingAcres

It's available all day long


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank goodness, last two days I been using it to stay awake. Kids. How are all of you? 
I saw your new country that's awesome!! Can't. Wait yo see the pictures


----------



## r3bauer

Hello all! Ive been a busy bee. Looking into getting bees so DW and I went to a bee keeping seminar last night. Met some friendly people who have been hive keepers for a few years and got a lot of info. 
The chickens are doing well with this additional 5 inches of snow we received last night. The dog seems to love it too. Me not so much. 
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Alaskan

I really am getting plow shy....



Guess I have to man up, grit my teeth, bite my tongue.. .  And let kid #3 not only touch my plow truck...  but plow with it.

Maybe I will get him a license first...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Nice when the kids can start being useful 
Sunny day and 30°


----------



## RollingAcres

r3bauer said:


> Hello all! Ive been a busy bee. Looking into getting bees so DW and I went to a bee keeping seminar last night. Met some friendly people who have been hive keepers for a few years and got a lot of info.


That's great R3! I've always wanted to do beekeeping as well but DH is allergic to bee sting so I never got into it.


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> Hello all! Ive been a busy bee. Looking into getting bees so DW and I went to a bee keeping seminar last night. Met some friendly people who have been hive keepers for a few years and got a lot of info.
> The chickens are doing well with this additional 5 inches of snow we received last night. The dog seems to love it too. Me not so much.
> Hope all is well with everyone.



http://www.rudyshoney.com/

These are friends of ours from where we lived for 30+ years. They started with a few hives and are now selling in stores all over the area.

Who knows? Maybe you can grow your hives into a part time job or extra income. At any rate, you and family will have delicious honey to enjoy from your own hives.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We have more drizzly rain. It won't rain all at once and clear off, it has to drizzle, drizzle, drizzle...….


----------



## canesisters

Rain here.. again.

I've always wanted bees!  But I'm not ready to commit the $$ to getting them myself.  I have a space that I think would be FANTASTIC if someone wanted to use it to bee-keep - small clearing (30'x30'ish) sided by pasture, woods, creek, driveway.  They'd have easy access to keep an eye on them...  Have contacted a couple of local bee keeping groups - zero response. 
I guess keeping bees on borrowed land isn't a very popular idea.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's exciting I would love to have bees. What breed of bees are y'all looking at? When. I first looked in to them I eididn realize how many different  variety there are.
Plow truck oooooo that might be something I could drive.need more snow .To bad you can't till/plow the soil like that.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's exciting I would love to have bees. What breed of bees are y'all looking at? When. I first looked in to them I eididn realize how many different  variety there are.
> Plow truck oooooo that might be something I could drive.need more snow .To bad you can't till/plow the soil like that.


You want more snow?



I just got more.... if only it would ship!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> You want more snow?
> 
> 
> 
> I just got more.... if only it would ship!


Hahaha, we have some here too so I'd be glad to ship some out.


----------



## Dale HWA

Haha shipping snow reminds me of 2010 in Vancouver when they shipped snow from the interior mountains so we could have snow for the Olympics... 

Today is a beautiful bluebird day and tomorrow is 2-4 inches of snow.... spring needs to arrive  sooner than later... more coffee...


----------



## Alaskan

I remember the year....

That every "April Shower "  was white!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol our winters are extremely mild . We hardly every get snow . Lowest is ,20 degrees normally stays up above 40 lol south Texas winters .


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> That's great R3! I've always wanted to do beekeeping as well but DH is allergic to bee sting so I never got into it.


RA, that is how you get the money to support your hobby - insurance!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I really am getting plow shy....
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to man up, grit my teeth, bite my tongue.. .  And let kid #3 not only touch my plow truck...  but plow with it.
> 
> Maybe I will get him a license first...


No license needed if he stays on the private driveway.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> RA, that is how you get the money to support your hobby - insurance!


Oh is that right? I better increase it first.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, and check to see if there is a waiting period!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> No license needed if he stays on the private driveway.


He will have to turn around on a 2 lane public road though....

But mostly I am worried about him sticking it in a ditch... big heavy beast...  so we usually have to shell out and get it towed out.


----------



## Rammy

Cant like that one. Never fun having to shell out money.


----------



## Alaskan

Nope.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> He will have to turn around on a 2 lane public road though....
> 
> But mostly I am worried about him sticking it in a ditch... big heavy beast...  so we usually have to shell out and get it towed out.


Reasonable worry, guess you need to put in guardrails 
I wonder if one REALLY needs a license to just back the vehicle on the road 20' and go back up the driveway.  
Don't tell anyone but I take my garden tractor/snow blower out on the road to turn around and to clear in front of the mailbox.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Don't tell anyone but I take my garden tractor/snow blower out on the road to turn around and to clear in front of the mailbox.


George Jones kinda said the same thing regarding his lawn tractor.....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Been up since 5:30. Keeping grands. No sleep, well, about 4 hours, no wonder DD is perpetually tired.


----------



## Mini Horses

ANOTHER day of the wet stuff!!      They say it will end tomorrow and start again in 3 days.    Wet, slick, yucky.  We are all hating it.   Only good -- water troughs stay full. 

Just came in from feeding.  Hair is wet as when I wash it.  Outer clothes wet, feet cold....my ANIMALS are DRY !!!  In barns, dry.  Chickens are out but, only to eat  run back in.....something is wrong with this picture!   

So, now I dry off, shut up and change clothes to go to work.  At least it's one store all day, vice several to run in & out of rain -- which is here for ALL DAY, again.  OK -- I want to be done with the constant rain.  We need it but, not this much, this often.  We had more rain in first half of Feb than we normally get all month.  We've had over 10 inches in past week.   
Hope someone has a dry day, somewhere -- anywhere!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Just came in from feeding. Hair is wet as when I wash it. Outer clothes wet, feet cold....my ANIMALS are DRY !!! In barns, dry. Chickens are out but, only to eat run back in.....something is wrong with this picture!


And yet we keep doing it...


----------



## promiseacres

Made blueberry pancakes with fresh made whipped cream.


----------



## Rammy

Yum!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Hope someone has a dry day, somewhere -- anywhere!


Me too.... 

I came in from feeding just as wet as you - but from sweat!  It's humid, muggy, disgusting out there - but - YAY- rain is on the way.   In the 32 years I've lived here - I've never seen it this bad for this long.  The big barn is dry - the little barn, with only two does and their 4 kids in it, is getting saturated with urine.  Gonna have to address that problem before it gets really bad... ugh.


----------



## Rammy

Id like that post FEM, but the urine comment made me feel for you bigtime!  Hope it isnt too bad to clean when you get to it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Rammy said:


> Hope it isnt too bad to clean when you get to it.


It's not going to be fun...   It's been so wet here for so long that there is literally a buying frenzy at TSC when they get a new shipment of bedding in...pure craziness!


----------



## Rammy

I bought some shavings for the chickens at a small feed store in town because of TSC being so busy. Their bedding is so wet there is no point in trying to turn it. Just added shavings ontop.
Id go get a truckload for $10 at the local sawmill, but my truck would be in the pasture til summer. Id never get it out with all this mud.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm going to check at another place Monday.  For now I'm playing musical pens....sigh. 

Temp 80 today - 84% humidity.  The air even feels wet....


----------



## greybeard

A hard blowing front came thru here a couple hours ago from the West...it was wet too but it has cleared everything out as it moved ENE. 
Yall to the NE are going to continue to get some more of that good ol Gulf of Mexico and Pacific Baha moisture...but should get some relief in the next couple days.


----------



## Rammy

Cant win for losing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Cant win for losing.


Dang..... no car washing for you this week....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Dang..... no car washing for you this week....


Oh, its getting washed. Thank you, mother nature.


----------



## Baymule

The rain stopped! Something like a giant light bulb lit up the sky and chased away the gloom. Tomorrow it will be sunny, then back to cloudy before the rain comes back.


----------



## Rammy

Its still raining here. You think its stopped, but nooooo.....here it comes.....


----------



## Mother Hen

Morning  everyone!
             I would say coffee is ready but  my house is a mess just moved in yesterday. 
  The unpacking is going slow, slower than a snail crawls. 
      It feels good to be in  my own house WITH NO ROOMMATES! 
        Jackson (who is a cat) and I are the only ones awake right now which I'm  thankful for seeing how the dogs get under foot. 
  As soon as I get completely settled  I'll take pics and  post them. 
  I know  I'm going to be  very happy here.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee on. And blueberries muffins. 
Insane winds today, our antenna came down again... previous owners never cemented it in just stuck a pole the ground and attached to the house... we've put it back up once this year....  still dark but hoping nothing else is damaged.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm working on a tv antenna here at our new place.....seems I can "identify" with both of ya young ladies here!!.....we still have to get things from storage....800mi away.....but, the cleaning and intial setup will nickle and dime ya to death....somuch to do, in a short period of time....cause ya just need to get it done so ya can Finally rest.....


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. Moving is always an adventure. Before we finished unpacking here, I like to have torn the house up looking for flour. I have a microwave recipe for brownies in a cup and couldn’t find the flour. I so desperately NEEDED a brownie but I didn’t get one that night!  Congrats on the move @Mother Hen  I know you are embarking on a new adventure in life.


----------



## Bruce

Mother Hen said:


> It feels good to be in my own house WITH NO ROOMMATES!


Very much like that!!! Your stress level will go way down now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rammy said:


> Id go get a truckload for $10 at the local sawmill, but my truck would be in the pasture til summer. Id never get it out with all this mud.





Baymule said:


> then back to cloudy before the rain comes back.



Right about the truck & mud!   There are some fields around here that could suck up those giant tractors!!   So now we have more cloud & rain    A week of sunshine would be sooooooo welcome.

I say this as I watch the heavy sprinkles coming down!    GO AWAY.  The two days of dry we are to get (before more of -- you guessed it!) won't be enough but, welcome.  

Guess I'll get my boots on and put out more of those bags of shavings I stocked in last week.  Now I need even MORE


----------



## Bruce

y'all in Virginia sure do need a break, seems it hasn't stopped raining for more than a day or 2 since last summer.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, Bruce....that is almost true.   Let's just say way more than normal, way more often, way out of control....

Agriculture is huge in this state.  Things will be in trouble if it doesn't soon get back to normal.   A lot of crop failures last year.  2 year in a row and these farmers will all be under the bus.  Sad.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are spillways to resivoirs in Mississippi full and overflowing....gonna cause problems in the Delta when it gets there....headed for the Mississippi River....they grow alot of rice, cotton, and beans over there.....sure hate it for them.


----------



## farmerjan

Rammy said:


> I bought some shavings for the chickens at a small feed store in town because of TSC being so busy. Their bedding is so wet there is no point in trying to turn it. Just added shavings ontop.
> Id go get a truckload for $10 at the local sawmill, but my truck would be in the pasture til summer. Id never get it out with all this mud.


Boy, we can relate to that.  It was all my son could do to get a roll of hay out in the pasture.  He had to hold the brake on the one wheel going across the hill with the roll of hay on the bale spear.... and its a big 4 WD  tractor....
Sun finally peaking out today. Getting  windy, that will help some.  But will take down trees with the ground so soupy. Water is running down the pasture in little streams just because there was so much rain.


----------



## farmerjan

Although it is not my place, in case anyone didn't know, @Latestarter  passed away and @Devonviolet  has started a thread,   Tribute to Latestarter.  Please visit it.  I haven't known him near as long as most, but he will be sorely missed.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah.. I just heard...  I am just... floored!



Very sad.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> Yeah.. I just heard...  I am just... floored!
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> There are spillways to resivoirs in Mississippi full and overflowing....gonna cause problems in the Delta when it gets there....headed for the Mississippi River....they grow alot of rice, cotton, and beans over there.....sure hate it for them.


It's the flooding such as would occur in a big spring melt or other floods up on the Ohio and Missouri Rivers that really cause problems on the lower Miss River.
(Lower Mississippi is generally anything below Cairo Ill, but especially below the New Madrid floodway and Cape Girardeau Missouri.)

This is what the USCOE calls the Project Flood for the miss River and it is envisioned as the worst the river would ever get. You can see from this USCoE map, just how much flows in to the Miss River channel from the Missouri and Ohio Rivers compared to what the lower rivers and streams contribute.





The control structures are there to protect 2 areas and to prevent one singularity from happening. (by congressional mandate)
1. Cairo Ill
2. Baton Rouge and New Orleans La.
Singularity=the Mississippi River from flowing uncontrolled into the Atchafalya River Basin. Once it goes, it will be unlikely USCOE can ever get it back into it's historic channel.it's a shorter straighter shot down the Atchafalya to the Gulf than it's current channel past Baton Rouge and New Orleans.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. A few muffins left too. Wind is no longer roaring... now to clean up and access damage. Antenna is taken care of for now. But our farmhouse had a large amount of siding blow off...


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you are ok!


----------



## Bruce

So sorry @promiseacres, I hope you can get that wall covered up before soaking rains hit it.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> So sorry @promiseacres, I hope you can get that wall covered up before soaking rains hit it.


Not sure our plan... there is very old wood siding under...this definitely makes residing a priority though...


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear about the siding on your house @promiseacres . Glad you guys are ok.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. A few muffins left too. Wind is no longer roaring... now to clean up and access damage. Antenna is taken care of for now. But our farmhouse had a large amount of siding blow off...


Is it vinyl siding?


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Not sure our plan... there is very old wood siding under...this definitely makes residing a priority though...


@greybeard asked my question. I ASSUME it is. Wood siding doesn't generally rip off like vinyl, wood is much stronger. And ... maybe I'm weird, but I don't think putting vinyl directly over wood siding is a good idea. It isn't going to sit right and I would GUESS be more likely to tear because of that.


----------



## greybeard

It's one of the downsides to vinyl siding unless it is really high quality (thick)  vinyl. It's generally so thin that wind can get between the seams and start tearing it loose from the fasteners.
The upside is it's low cost and ease to install.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> It's one of the downsides to vinyl siding unless it is really high quality (thick)  vinyl. It's generally so thin that wind can get between the seams and start tearing it loose from the fasteners.
> The upside is it's low cost and ease to install.


It's aluminum over the wood...but I also found vinyl trim pieces in the yard so am guessing it's been repaired before... will probably replace it with vinyl.... but take everything thing off then a house wrap. I am thinking DH said the wood would stay?? But I know our previous farm house we took all the layers of siding off (there was 4,5 I think)

Coffee is on. Sunny and 23°


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on. 
Sunny today after 6 invoices of snow received last night.


----------



## Mother Hen

Keurig is hot. 
   It's  43° here right now.  
       House is ready to  start receiving  visitors so if any of you are passing through  stop in for coffee, hot coca,  ice cold bottled water or just to chat.


----------



## GypsyG

I do my morning check while my coffee brews.  This mornings check found raccoon destruction.  I had one dead hen and one hen I had to finish off.  By time I got done cleaning up the mess and skinning the hen I had to dispatch, my coffee pot had shut of... So insult to injury is microwaved coffee, and I found out we are out of cream.   Oooh, if I find out who put that empty carton back in the fridge....

29° and overcast.  100% humidity.  Chances of mixed percipitation all day.  The roads are slick so school was cancelled, so I must grudgingly assume my role as my family's free daycare service.



*fixed auto correct


----------



## Baymule

That raccoon will be back, better secure the coop like Fort Knox. Sorry about the hens, I love wildlife, but not when they go after livestock.


----------



## GypsyG

Baymule said:


> That raccoon will be back, better secure the coop like Fort Knox. Sorry about the hens, I love wildlife, but not when they go after livestock.



I like wildlife too... It's tasty.  Put it in a crock pot, add some spices, bell peppers, onions and barbeque sauce and coon makes the best "pulled pork" sandwich you'll ever eat.


----------



## r3bauer

Evening everyone. Just trudging through the day. Hating this cold and snow, but looking forward to spring. I been keeping busy by building a few things like a side table and a garden bench.


----------



## Bruce

Well tomorrow is March so spring is getting a LITTLE closer!!!


----------



## GypsyG

Well, I'm going to be up until the sun comes up drinking coffee and running out to check every time I hear a noise outside.


----------



## Alaskan

GypsyG said:


> Well, I'm going to be up until the sun comes up drinking coffee and running out to check every time I hear a noise outside.


Waiting for the coon?


----------



## GypsyG

Alaskan said:


> Waiting for the coon?


Yep.  I have vowed not to sleep until he is caught... And probably a couple of days after just to make sure he's acting alone.


----------



## Alaskan

GypsyG said:


> Yep.  I have vowed not to sleep until he is caught... And probably a couple of days after just to make sure he's acting alone.


Good plan.... except.....  I personally do not function without sleep.  

Good luck!


----------



## greybeard

You just need to get you an LGS.
Livestock Guardian Spider





Here, you can borrow mine for awhile..


----------



## GypsyG

greybeard said:


> You just need to get you an LGS.
> Livestock Guardian Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you can borrow mine for awhile..
> View attachment 58780


Good think I'm not planning on sleeping...  That's what nightmares are made of.


----------



## greybeard

Ah......dreams
I'm reminded of a line from Hamlet.......
_There are more things in heaven and Earth, [Horatio], / Than are dreamt of in your philosophy._
(a dark side of Prince Hamlet, but then, he was a dark person to begin with)


----------



## GypsyG

greybeard said:


> Ah......dreams
> I'm reminded of a line from Hamlet.......
> _There are more things in heaven and Earth, [Horatio], / Than are dreamt of in your philosophy._
> (a dark side of Prince Hamlet, but then, he was a dark person to begin with)


Hamlet?  Do you believe in ghosts, greybeard? I'm open minded about them but I am starting to think that many can be chalked up sleep deprivation derived dillusions.

The coffee isn't working and my trap is still empty... right now I'm thinking of a different Shakespeare quote - 'We are such stuff as dreams are made on, and our little life is rounded with a sleep.’


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, hope you got your Coon @GypsyG  probably a mama feeding her kits...  peanut butter on foil has worked for us.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Well tomorrow is March so spring is getting a LITTLE closer!!!


Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks @promiseacres for the coffee. I’ll take the whole pot, please. Going to my ex-Mother in law’s funeral today,  2 hours away. My kids MawMaw. It’s going to be an interesting day. That’s the fightingest bunch of people I’ve ever seen. There is a brawl after every funeral as the next of kin fight over possessions, even down to the pot plants at the funeral. My ex husband and siblings already hate each other. My ex sister in law asked me to go to the family viewing because I am her family. It means a lot to my son. My daughter and I are riding together, she is making her appearance to be respectful. She hasn’t seen her MawMaw in 11 years..... the woman was positively hateful to her. It’s going to be a day..... I wonder if those Trinity County inbreds are going to start fighting at the funeral. Got any bourbon to go in that coffee?


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Got any bourbon to go in that coffee?


No but I have some moonshine or gin. The moonshine I have is not like the real deal moonshine made in the south, it's made here in NY, but still good to me. 

Hopefully everyone will be respectful enough at the funeral to not start a fight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Few years back there was a funeral locally that DID have an actual brawl at the site of interment.  Police had to come break it up.        Later head that "someone" wanted part of the ashes...… and tried to get them    PEOPLE!!!   


Beyond coffee for now.   Things to do this morning -- before I need to go to work -- and before it, what else?  -- starts to rain again. and again. and again....

If anyone out there knows where SPRING is hiding, flush her out!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> "someone" wanted part of the ashes...… and tried to get them  PEOPLE!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses we got some last night after 4 very decent DRY days.  The temp has dropped since midnight and there was a little "mixed precip" in it earlier.  Going to town, taking the car for the front end alignment then to the stock yards to see how prices are doing for a bit.  Rain, showers then more serious stuff Sunday and Monday with temps being cold enough for possible snow...


----------



## farmerjan

Good Luck @Baymule   I went to my x's family funerals but all were glad to see me.  I will go to my ex's when the time comes for my son's sake....

@greybeard  that looked more like a rat than a possum but any spider that is dinner plate size .....OMG. No thanks.


----------



## GypsyG

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, hope you got your Coon @GypsyG  probably a mama feeding her kits...  peanut butter on foil has worked for us.


No luck. It will be another late night.


----------



## greybeard

GypsyG said:


> Do you believe in ghosts, greybeard?


ectoplasmic hybridology?
Yes.


----------



## GypsyG

greybeard said:


> ectoplasmic hybridology?
> Yes.


Well, if you ever have a problem at least you know who to call!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> even down to the pot plants at the funeral.


pot or potted??

I'm sorry you are likely to have a less than pleasant day today. Not that funerals are ever fun but a brawl? Those people can't fight over the spoils tomorrow?


----------



## greybeard

Yep. I don't fear dying, but I prefer not to be roasted in the depths of a Sloar...


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Beyond coffee for now.   Things to do this morning -- before I need to go to work -- and before it, what else?  -- starts to rain again. and again. and again....
> 
> If anyone out there knows where SPRING is hiding, flush her out!!



But.... but..  it isn't yet May.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> It’s going to be a day..... I wonder if those Trinity County inbreds are going to start fighting at the funeral.


Are they the type that go to family funerals and weddings looking for a date?


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Baymule

People were on their best behavior. The funeral directors were warned and ready to throw anybody out that started a ruckus. I saw people that I hadn’t seen in 25 years. My son was pretty torn up, he was a pall bearer. He will miss his MawMaw. My MILs sister told me after the funeral that the preacher told a bunch of lies (about what a loving mother and grandmother she was). I about hit the floor, trying not to guffaw in loud laughter over that. It was an interesting day.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad you got home without any "damage".  Many times the "dearly departed" is made out to be better than they were.

Then there are others that you could never say enough good about, even though they were not perfect, they were really just "good decent folks".


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Glad you got home without any "damage". Many times the "dearly departed" is made out to be better than they were.


Me too.

You know it isn't right to speak ill of the departed. At least not at the funeral.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Me too.
> 
> You know it isn't right to speak ill of the departed. At least not at the funeral.


Uhhh….you don't know this bunch.....they'll talk bad to your face, dead or alive. LOL Besides, it was the truth. Her sister said that the "departed" treated everyone ugly and was real ugly to her.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Cold coming in again...high today 34, but tomorrow high is 18, lows 8...


----------



## Baymule

We may get cold spells down in the 20's, but they never last long. Last year was record breaking cold, got down in single digits and teens. But temps went back up and ice and snow melted. I just can't imagine cold like that for months and months.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are on the opposite of that spectrum here....hi of 84° this afternoon with a low of 58° tonite....the next front that is coming is suppose to drop temps to highs in the 60s and lows in the 30-40s....sure wish I could share some of it with ya....I hate cold.....


----------



## Alaskan

So ticked off.. .  People suck


Not only did some #$@% think it was great to let their dog run free out here (and so find my poultry and pull some to pieces)  but this morning I find out that someone called the health inspector on the general store down the road.  Nice place,  they have mail boxes,  groceries,  and some great home made food. They were reported because they have a store cat!  (A cat that has been there for years)

Stupid idiots!  I have never seen the cat on the food prep areas... usually up top in the dry good section where she wouldn't contaminate anything anyway.

And dude!!!  I would MUCH rather have a few cat hairs in my food... than have rodent poo and hair on my food!  

Their building is ancient (for Alaska), so no way would they be able to keep the building rodent free..... unless.....  they use hordes of chemicals and poisons....  (and the people who own that store are pretty crunchy/granola)... or... have a cat.

Just stupid.

If you don't like the cat...eat somewhere else.


----------



## promiseacres

@Alaskan that sucks... both the loss of poultry and the store....


----------



## Baymule

I think you should make a flyer to that effect, go to the store and pass them out. It would be nice to find out who did it so they could be ostracized by the community.


----------



## Alaskan

Turns out it was a former employee...  the employee was fired, and called the health inspector the next day.

But since the health inspector was called...and saw the cat....  nothing locals can do.


----------



## Baymule

So take the cat home, bring it back later.


----------



## Alaskan

Maybe so.


----------



## Baymule

Then beat up the former employee.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Orange cinnamon rolls ready in 20.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Turns out it was a former employee...  the employee was fired, and called the health inspector the next day.
> 
> But since the health inspector was called...and saw the cat....  nothing locals can do.


So retribution for losing their job. And my guess is they deserved to be seen to the door.



Baymule said:


> Uhhh….you don't know this bunch.....they'll talk bad to your face, dead or alive. LOL Besides, it was the truth. Her sister said that the "departed" treated everyone ugly and was real ugly to her.


Can't see going to that funeral if she liked no one and was liked by no one. I know why you went, to support your son.


----------



## greybeard

Was the cat left to roam around inside the business after the store closed for the day?


Alaskan said:


> I have never seen the cat on the food prep areas


Absence of evidence does not equal evidence of absence.

If I walked in any place that served food and saw a cat roaming around free I would just turn around and leave.


----------



## Alaskan

No idea.  

I just assumed that they cleaned up the counters before they would start cooking for the day.


----------



## greybeard

My wife had a friend out in W. Texas that had 4-5 'inside' cats inside the house and when we visited, I saw they were walking all over the dining tables, kitchen counter tops, range top and anywhere else they wanted to go.  She offered to fix us a late lunch one day and I quickly made an excuse to leave earlier than we had planned to. 
feces and urine is still feces and urine regardless if it comes from a feline or a rodent.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all! Been a busy weekend and today is no different have a VA appointment today at 9 in town and then another one out of town at 1. So a fun filled day of dealing with government beurocracy


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. Chores are done... 1°  windchill is -16
thankful mama bunnies are holding in their kits... 
I have a dental cleaning today... I hate going...


----------



## Bruce

Hope it warms up for you soon Promise!


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. Coffee is ready. It’s 22* outside but supposed to be sunny today. I’m so ready for spring. Yesterday broke records for cold temps at this time of year.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Morning y’all. Coffee is ready. It’s 22* outside but supposed to be sunny today. I’m so ready for spring. Yesterday broke records for cold temps at this time of year.


Record lows here too... I am sooo ready for spring!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. 
Sunny but only 7 degrees currently. Will go up to 21F


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Missed this thread! Still getting my morning coffee in. Started a low cal diet yesterday. DD2 had a sleep study last week and due to changes in my stomach muscles from a csection and gaining 30#, I look pregnant. DD2 told the tech working that I have a baby in my belly because my stomach is big. Time to make some changes. 

I’ll add exercise once it’s not a frigid temp outside. Highs have been in the teens during the day.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres would you send me the info on the shrimp farm?? I think we are coming up that way for the Bug Bowl at Purdue in April.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Missed this thread! Still getting my morning coffee in. Started a low cal diet yesterday. DD2 had a sleep study last week and due to changes in my stomach muscles from a csection and gaining 30#, I look pregnant. DD2 told the tech working that I have a baby in my belly because my stomach is big. Time to make some changes.
> 
> I’ll add exercise once it’s not a frigid temp outside. Highs have been in the teens during the day.


I laughed when I read this, not at you but at the fact that kids just say the darndest things! My son had said to me before "mommy your belly is squishy (while pressing at my muffin top)"


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> @promiseacres would you send me the info on the shrimp farm?? I think we are coming up that way for the Bug Bowl at Purdue in April.


https://www.hoosiershrimpfarm.com  they are also on Facebook

Don't feel to bad  DH has a pregnant look too.. since his accident in 2014.... life happens.,.no one has asked his due date yet though... lol


----------



## greybeard

I see Ra (or Surya) has ceased malingering and has returned to drive the chariot of fire across the sky..........finally.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@RollingAcres jk kids do say the cutest things!

@promiseacres i can’t imagine his reaction if someone asks that! 
Thanks for the site!

DH is doing the diet with me. Focus is on portion control and making healthier choices.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! Donuts too.

@Wehner Homestead If you're not too far from us for the Bug Bowl and have time feel free to stop by.  always fun to meet BYH friends


----------



## Baymule

I just finished coffee, going to get dressed and go do chores. The sun is shining, going to warm up. Hope we are done with the 20 degree weather.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Hope we are done with the 20 degree weather.


When y'all have the 100 degree days this summer you'll surely miss this 20 degree weather.


----------



## Alaskan

I always love 100 more than 20.

Nice!


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> When y'all have the 100 degree days this summer you'll surely miss this 20 degree weather.


No I won’t! I know how to handle 100 degrees! The secret is air conditioning!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> No I won’t! I know how to handle 100 degrees! The secret is air conditioning!


The secret to 20°F is a wood stove.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> The secret to 20°F is a wood stove.


And heating blankets/mattress pads lol


----------



## greybeard

I'll take 100°F out in the sun every time 365 over 20°.
I carry my shade with me wherever i go.
<-------


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> o I won’t! I know how to handle 100 degrees! The secret is air conditioning!


Yup!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> The secret to 20°F is a wood stove.


That works until you go outside...


----------



## Bruce

The same is true of A/C in hot and humid places!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I'll take 100°F out in the sun every time 365 over 20°.
> I carry my shade with me wherever i go.
> <-------


Yep, yep


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on. 7°F currently but it's sunny and bright.


----------



## Alaskan

Grumpy

Kids are sick....  now I think I am coming down with it...

And we had a mess of stuff to do today


----------



## Bruce

Sorry you all are down in the dumps Al! Hope this is one of the short viruses.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Also mixed up a glass of apple juice with 3,000 mg of vitamin C in it for @Alaskan


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! Got another psych appt. Today and then not sure what Im going to do. My chickens are back in full production mood. Now my boxer won't eat much in the morning unless I hand feed her. No other signs of distress, shes active, eyes are bright, same blend of food. Im confused.  Shes not eating anything else and no treats. Our cats where sneaking up on her while she was eating so we moved her food to my office and if I put her food directly on the floor she will eat a little. Im going to try a new bowl I think.


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> The same is true of A/C in hot and humid places!


Well, unlike cold places there's only so much you can take off, but you can always put another layer on.  Though to be really honest I'd rather be somewhere in the middle not over 80 and not below 25.


----------



## Daxigait

I'm not a fan of coffee, but I saw this this morning when I was looking for a good morning image for a friend. I know it applies to a lot of people.


----------



## greybeard

Daxigait said:


> Well, unlike cold places there's only so much you can take off, ...


Well........out here in the middle of nowhere, it's like Baxter Black said.
"Stripped to the waist........you can do that, Ladies and Gentlemen,  from either end."


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

good morning all! it's morning for me at least lol.


----------



## Daxigait

greybeard said:


> Well........out here in the middle of nowhere, it's like Baxter Black said.
> "Stripped to the waist........you can do that, Ladies and Gentlemen,  from either end."


Lol.  Uh no


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Daxigait said:


> Lol.  Uh no


definitely not xD


----------



## Daxigait

Alright folks we need a topic I need to keep my mind off the fact that I can't go home and check on one of my prize does that was due yesterday.  It's a bit scary cuz she looks like she's swallowed two hot air balloons.


----------



## RollingAcres

Daxigait said:


> Alright folks we need a topic I need to keep my mind off the fact that I can't go home and check on one of my prize does that was due yesterday.  It's a bit scary cuz she looks like she's swallowed two hot air balloons.


Sorry you can't be there to check on your doe.
Just start a topic and we'll chime in. Go.


----------



## r3bauer

Daxigait said:


> Alright folks we need a topic I need to keep my mind off the fact that I can't go home and check on one of my prize does that was due yesterday.  It's a bit scary cuz she looks like she's swallowed two hot air balloons.


How about Hobbies? Outside of our animals, gardens, and acreages, what does everyone do with the little free time you have? I took up woodworking and also power lift and volunteer and a veterans center.


----------



## Daxigait

well between my goats and cows and horse and working 60 hours a week milking and kidding season I'm not sure I have any hobbies anymore but when I did Iwell betw do most type of sports, hiking,
distance bike rides, and I like to quilt.
there's a topic I'd like to discuss my last hiking trip included solo overnight backpacking in the backcountry of Yellowstone does anybody have suggestions on good places to go?  I don't mind some steep hiking but I don't want to mountain climb.  The 900 feet up in a mile wasn't bad.


----------



## Daxigait

By the way, yes I know there are bears but you have a better chance of getting struck by lightning and I do a lot of chores in the midwest in tornado alkeyawith lightning I've got a better chance there.  Besides we all have to choose what we're willing to risk to live a little some people go down the side of mountains pomskies where there are no ski slopes.  I wouldn't go down nope no way.


----------



## Daxigait

If anyone has a favorite part of the Appalachian trail especially if it's near North Carolina I would love to hear about that too.


----------



## Daxigait

okay that's a no-go how about everybody chip in with the one disease or condition or problem that you learned about with your animals that you wish you had known before it happened to her that you would most like to warn people about.


----------



## Alaskan

Animals are expensive. ..  but cost less than therapy


----------



## Daxigait

Well, I'm home and she still holding on to them. It's time to do chores now.  Come on Gigi it's a weekend I can take care of them let's have them before the middle of the night.


----------



## Bruce

It was so nice of her to wait for you!



Daxigait said:


> Well, unlike cold places there's only so much you can take off, but you can always put another layer on.  Though to be really honest I'd rather be somewhere in the middle not over 80 and not below 25.


I agree, that is a nice range.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on,
Highs in the 40s... of course I am fighting a virus... but spring seems to be here


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> It was so nice of her to wait for you!
> 
> 
> I agree, that is a nice range.


I agree it was nice of her to wait but she had no ligament last night and we're still waiting I wish you'd go ahead and do it now so I can work on getting those babies are colostrum and get started on getting them on the bottle so that by Monday night I can have them on them bucket.


----------



## Daxigait

Well, time to make a feed store run now she'll pick to go into labor.lol


it is wet and rainy here today, but at least the temperatures are nice it's up near 50 and after being in the negatives and single digits from last Saturday night till Wednesday I will take it joyfully.


----------



## Baymule

Daxigait said:


> I agree it was nice of her to wait but she had no ligament last night and we're still waiting I wish you'd go ahead and do it now so I can work on getting those babies are colostrum and get started on getting them on the bottle so that by Monday night I can have them on them bucket.


Hold your breath and it will happen exactly like you want it to!


----------



## RollingAcres

Feel better @promiseacres


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Feel better @promiseacres


x2 Everyone else in the house can get sick, but when Mom is sick, everything shuts down.


----------



## Baymule

A storm is coming. We can hear the thunder, Trip, the Great Pyrenees is on the floor behind my chair. He hates thunder, will happily gallop around in rain, but hides from thunder. So, we let him in the house for his comfort.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> x2 Everyone else in the house can get sick, but when Mom is sick, everything shuts down.


So true.


----------



## Alaskan

I think we are getting over the crud that we had.

Kid 3 made it to work today...  with dayquil. 

Yesterday though, he walked up the stairs and then had to rest ...  his blasted asthma....  he looked a bit better today after a day of mostly being in bed...

I made him show me his inhaler...  so he has it


----------



## r3bauer

I dod something huge last night, The reason it was a huge step for me was I haven't been to an indoor concert for almost 18 years. My anxiety just wouldn't allow it. I have missed kids concerts, school programs, DS1 performances, family functions, hell you name it,  if I did go I could not enjoy them as  I was worried that the proverbial "something" would happen.
   I have been going through intense psychotherapy to combat these issues. Last night was a big test. As you may know I am big fan of Irish music and Gaelic Storm was in town last night. I thought the show was sold out, I found out there were tickets available and decided I wanted to go. I told DW and I'm not sure who was more surprised, her or I!
   Now we got to the casino an hour before the doors opened to the Bar and walked around to allow me to get used to the noise and people. When the doors opened we were one of the first ones through the doors and found a great spot.
   A Pipe and drum corp opened up the show and were good, congrats to the crew for the great job! Then out came Gaelic Storm! They put on an amazing show! I was having fun and even though my anxiety reached some pretty high levels I stuck it out and wound up really having a great time!! Even ran into a few friends!
   I was having o much fun last night I felt like the old me for a bit! I felt almost normal. I was singing along, clapping my hands and just having a blast.
Notto beat a dead horse but this is a huge milestone.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congratulations -  hope this is the first step in many more good times for you!


----------



## Baymule

@r3bauer I am happy for you. You are right, that is HUGE and I am glad that you were able to go and enjoy yourself. Keep up the good work!


----------



## r3bauer

Thank you all!


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but this is a huge milestone


Yes it was! Took a lot of courage to make that move. Hopefully the memory will make the next one easier.


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> I dod something huge last night, The reason it was a huge step for me was I haven't been to an indoor concert for almost 18 years. My anxiety just wouldn't allow it. I have missed kids concerts, school programs, DS1 performances, family functions, hell you name it,  if I did go I could not enjoy them as  I was worried that the proverbial "something" would happen.
> I have been going through intense psychotherapy to combat these issues. Last night was a big test. As you may know I am big fan of Irish music and Gaelic Storm was in town last night. I thought the show was sold out, I found out there were tickets available and decided I wanted to go. I told DW and I'm not sure who was more surprised, her or I!
> Now we got to the casino an hour before the doors opened to the Bar and walked around to allow me to get used to the noise and people. When the doors opened we were one of the first ones through the doors and found a great spot.
> A Pipe and drum corp opened up the show and were good, congrats to the crew for the great job! Then out came Gaelic Storm! They put on an amazing show! I was having fun and even though my anxiety reached some pretty high levels I stuck it out and wound up really having a great time!! Even ran into a few friends!
> I was having o much fun last night I felt like the old me for a bit! I felt almost normal. I was singing along, clapping my hands and just having a blast.
> Notto beat a dead horse but this is a huge milestone.


Sounds excellent!



Hopefully the next time will be eveneasier.


----------



## Daxigait

Don't forget to change your clocks.


----------



## Alaskan

I despise the clock shifting #$%^$@**!!!!!

Hate it.


----------



## promiseacres

Changed the clocks....it's so dark!!!! 

Coffee is on and cinnamon rolls going in the oven...


----------



## Mini Horses

Changed  my stove & MW clock -- others auto -- BUT it didn't change the internal one.   So, up as normal, finding I'm an hr late  and it's still dark    It is always an adjustment & I am not particularly happy -- like many.


It will be lighter when I get home from work, which will be nice for chores.    Of course, each morning...dark at chores.  You just can't win.   PLUS, we had that week of "out of the blue" cold.  It's not good for us   I'm too old for all this crap.  It confuses my entire body.  Unfair  

We had rain this AM...while dark but, heard it.  Stopped now & hopefully gone.  Can't count on it though.  This is shaping up to be a "whiney, I want to stay home, quit work and hide" kinda day.       I deserve it!

Checking rear ends, looks like I have a goat who will kid in the next couple weeks.   Then, the game is on with several more to follow.  That time of year.  Hope she holds of for a full 2 weeks, 'cause I'm really, really busy until then.  After that, a little slack and can be home here & there.  Good luck with that and "doe code".      

Everyone enjoy their day!


----------



## Baymule

We did not set our clocks back, still haven't, we'll get around to it. We will have a late breakfast of Wilbur bacon and fresh eggs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I want to stay home, quit work and hide" kinda day.  I deserve it!


You DO deserve it.  Take the day off - you have my permission!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We did not set our clocks back, still haven't, we'll get around to it. We will have a late breakfast of Wilbur bacon and fresh eggs.


That could be problematic Bay, you need to move them forward! 
PITA and a bad thing if you ask me. Of course the animals in the barn don't notice a difference, they use their "solar clock". Actually, being retired, I wouldn't notice much either until I had an appointment to get to except that DD2 and DW still get up in the morning and head off.


----------



## Mini Horses

FEM -- I would have stayed home but, work calls and I am  dependable, most times.  This is the job I can't set my own days/hours.  Have a really HEAVY work week this coming.  Not looking forward to it but, that's life.     Next year...I may quit.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That could be problematic Bay, you need to move them forward!
> PITA and a bad thing if you ask me. .



Yeah, you are right, I just look at the cell phone anyway, so will set clocks by it. Still haven't set the durn clocks.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... felt good enough for church yesterday... but woke up with stomach pains....  rabbit cages/trays HAVE  to get cleaned today.... not looking forward to the day...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

r3bauer said:


> Thank you all!



I am so happy for you, congradulatios , i have some issues that keeps me out of large crowds , malls let alone a concert...wow! Awesome  accomplishment


----------



## Daxigait

Frankly, I prefer this time I don't care about the dark in the morning it is always dark when I milk and go to work.  I want some time when I get off work to see my animals, and do my chores in the daylight.  Plus it leaves more light time for riding in the evenings. I much prefer this time if we would just stay on it.


----------



## Daxigait

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on... felt good enough for church yesterday... but woke up with stomach pains....  rabbit cages/trays HAVE  to get cleaned today.... not looking forward to the day...


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> We did not set our clocks back, still haven't, we'll get around to it. We will have a late breakfast of Wilbur bacon and fresh eggs.


Forward lol
wish I had that option. But it really doesn't matter what time the clocks is still have to get up and milk, feed kids, and go to work.


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> That could be problematic Bay, you need to move them forward!
> PITA and a bad thing if you ask me. Of course the animals in the barn don't notice a difference, they use their "solar clock". Actually, being retired, I wouldn't notice much either until I had an appointment to get to except that DD2 and DW still get up in the morning and head off.


sometimes I'm not sure about animals in their internal clocks. I'm still waiting on Gigi.  She has had all the signs are they giving is gone she's swollen and red and elongated in the back the baby's dropped a while back and she still not in going into hard labor and she was do according to the calendar on the 7th. If she hasn't get it by tonight I'm going to lute her.  That internal clock of hers is kept me up checking on her several times a night for days now bah humbug.
Oh well, as long as she and the kids make it through safely I'll take it, and try for the joyfully part.


----------



## RollingAcres

@r3bauer that great! Hopefully you'll get to enjoy more indoor concerts!


----------



## r3bauer

RollingAcres said:


> @r3bauer that great! Hopefully you'll get to enjoy more indoor concerts!


Went DS#3 High school band concert tonight. First time in 3 kids I went to one. Im making some giant leaps.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's fantastic!  Congrats on such great progress.


----------



## Mini Horses

@r3bauer,  I agree -- great moves forward.   Glad you are becoming able to "handle" such events.   

Still dark here but, going out shortly for those feed & open coops chores.   Then, off to work.    It was nice to have daylight longer into the late day -- helped to be able to look over all the critters when I got off work yesterday.  Only thing I like about daylight saving time.   One year it was keep in place all year...   I'm over the loss of sleep but, that's not a hard thing here.

We've had several days without rain     How NICE!!   There is hope that I will actually be able to till the garden area!   Of course, there's been so much for past couple months that many of the farmers fields are still seeing little "ponds" all over.  No big tractors in those.  Thankfully, not mine.  It's even warming up...yeah I know it's Spring but, the weatherman didn't seem to!  It's 32 this morning, warming to upper 40s.  70's in 2 days.  

My goats will start kidding soon.  One looks like a week or so.  No, she isn't sharing her actual date -- surprise!  I'm on "butt check" for bags each day at feed time.     Milking chores will begin soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Feeling better... hope it's long term... 
Got rabbit cages cleaned and bred several yesterday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

r3bauer said:


> Went DS#3 High school band concert tonight. First time in 3 kids I went to one. Im making some giant leaps.


----------



## Baymule

Been up awhile, just checking in, got to fix breakfast for the two little grand daughters. It's spring break, DD is studying her PHD, then taking students to a conference for several days. She'll take her little girls with her, the students will play with the littles and all will have a good time. DD just needed a couple of days to get her studies done beforehand. 

Oldest grand daughter and DSIL are now in Paris, France having good a time and seeing the sights. 

Last night we had sausage, eggs and cinnamon toast, the 2 year old drug up a chair to stand on and ate 3  Wilbur sausage patties as they came out of the skillet. LOL


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> Went DS#3 High school band concert tonight. First time in 3 kids I went to one. Im making some giant leaps.


Congrats on the progress. You have us all cheering for you!


----------



## Daxigait

Finally!!!  Does!!!!!!!


Thanks to Gigi and Fire


----------



## Alaskan

Daxigait said:


> Finally!!!  Does!!!!!!!
> View attachment 59417
> Thanks to Gigi and Fire


Great!


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful!


----------



## promiseacres

Good day. Did a little bareback riding with my kiddos. They are turning into decent riders.


----------



## Daxigait

Thanks everyone. I put several pictures of them from today they're only a few hours old so they're not all stretched out yet but I put them on my thread and hoped several would comment which one they think I should keep  I can't keep them both I have a buyer for one


----------



## Baymule

Riding is fun, I need to saddle up and go riding.


----------



## greybeard

Well, looks like the board is back up and running now.
All morning, I've been getting


> "gateway timed out. Upstream server did not reply in a timely manner error..


and





I reported to admin, the outage via BYC earlier


----------



## r3bauer

greybeard said:


> Well, looks like the board is back up and running now.
> All morning, I've been getting
> 
> and
> View attachment 59440
> 
> I reported to admin, the outage via BYC earlier


So it wasn't just me, good to know! Lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Same here


----------



## Baymule

I just got the forever circle of doom.


----------



## greybeard

Evidently had been down most of the night and all morning. When I submitted my post up above, it was the 1st post since about 9:30PM last night.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Same here


Me too.  I figured it was just my erratic service where I was at.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Same here


Me too.  I figured it was just the erratic service where I was at.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! Another trip to the VA hospital to get my eyes checked out its only been 10 years! Lol. I went to the local farm store where I get my feed and other supplies and where I ordered my ducklings,  I checked on my order and they didnt have it! I wasnt upset but made sure I got a new order for them and they will be in on April 8.


----------



## Bruce

Being able to see clearly may be a shock to your system!


----------



## Bunnylady

Good morning, all. Nice to see BYH functioning normally again (I was getting all kinds of messages yesterday; I would swear the weirdest said something about a "railgun failure." _Do what? 
_
Mentioning shocks to the system, our thermometers are making like yoyo's . . . it must be Spring. That layer of yellowish dust that seems to be coating everything kinda hints in that direction, too. Is it really pollen season already?*cough, cough*


----------



## Bruce

Maybe th


promiseacres said:


> Good day. Did a little bareback riding with my kiddos. They are turning into decent riders.


Maybe they have a good teacher


----------



## greybeard

Bunnylady said:


> (I was getting all kinds of messages yesterday; I would swear the weirdest said something about a "railgun failure." _Do what?_


_Railgun_ is part of a security/content delivery network program called Cloudflare.  Websites employ Cloudflare to do a number of things, including protecting from DDOS attacks, ad and traffic analytics, and reverse proxy seervice. (DDoS stands for Distributed Denial of Service, which basically is a website being brought to a stop or crawl by barraging it with huge numbers of packets...requests)
Cloudflare 'sits' between us, (BYH users) and this website's servers.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thx, @greybeard

I figured that "railgun" was probably the name of a program, or a type of program with a very specialized purpose, since all google came up with was the sci-fi definition that I was familiar with. Granted, I didn't look for long, but I felt fairly sure that if it was a generic term, google should have brought it up on the first page. And, since neither of my geeky kids knew what a railgun was (at least, not in this context ), I was pretty sure we didn't have one in our little network, so the problem must be someone else's, and not mine.My daughter might scoff at the idea of 'a little chicken site being the target of a DDoS attack' (her words), but some folks don't care who they inconvenience, especially if they are using it as practice (or a wedge) for something bigger.


----------



## greybeard

Bunnylady said:


> since all google came up with was the sci-fi definition that I was familiar with.


Well, I'm not saying BYH was victim of any kind of attack. Any program or bit of software caan cause problems...just because. 
And railgun weapons aren't just scifi. The US Navy is actively working to perfect the one they have.  It's been tested on land but not deployed on ships. The Red Chinese are reportedly already installing their own version on a ship for testing purposes.


----------



## Bruce

So not THIS kind of rail gun






http://world-war-2.wikia.com/wiki/Dora/Schwerer_Gustav_K._(E)_Rail_Gun


----------



## Bunnylady

@Bruce I was wondering if someone was going to bring that one up.


----------



## greybeard

Since this is a special day, for both supper and desert tonight, I'm having 

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286 208998


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Good morning, all. Nice to see BYH functioning normally again (I was getting all kinds of messages yesterday; I would swear the weirdest said something about a "railgun failure." _Do what?
> _
> Mentioning shocks to the system, our thermometers are making like yoyo's . . . it must be Spring. That layer of yellowish dust that seems to be coating everything kinda hints in that direction, too. Is it really pollen season already?*cough, cough*


Yellow stuff?  

You mean the snow by my front door?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... no major storms bit lots of wind... Internet wasn't working last night.... but got it reset today.


----------



## Baymule

Leaving the pot of coffee on for y'all. The sun is shining, I got to get to the GARDEN!


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Yellow stuff?
> 
> You mean the snow by my front door?


Pine pollen. That time of year for me to have to put up with  Other People's Stuff!!!  
At night, you can shine a good flashlight up and see pollen in the light beam. My truck wiper blades and window seals are covered in it. The pond surface is yellow in the corners where the wind blows it and builds up.


----------



## Alaskan

That much pollen?  Must be spring!

No spring at my place... it is only March.


----------



## Baymule

The pollen bloom hasn't hit here yet, but it will!


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> That much pollen?  Must be spring!
> 
> No spring at my place... it is only March.
> 
> View attachment 59579


Coffee is on. 
We had snow flurries yesterday afternoon... 
Coffee is on. Looks like a nice sunny day, high 42....I will take it.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> @Bruce I was wondering if someone was going to bring that one up.



You are welcome 



Alaskan said:


> Yellow stuff?
> 
> You mean the snow by my front door?


Um, no I don't think it is that


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all.
Had a nice warm day yesterday, above 65° and now back to 30°.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice Saturday here....sunny, getting to upper 50s, rain last night so damp dirt but, I can work with it.  Go to work at 3:30 and that gives me a few hours to "do" whatever -- chores and look about mostly.  Slept in until & -- NICE!!! Needed it after all the early morns this week.    

Going to check out the nest of my son's pair of ducks.  He got them last year as fresh hatch.  Told him as they grew that he had a hen & drake.   He felt two drakes & was disappointed but, thought mom was not correct.   Guess now he knows 
He reported 9 eggs but, I haven't looked and want to see if she's setting or just collecting a clutch.     Not mine but will look to be able to advise when he can expect ducklings.

In other news -- I'm watching goats who will begin kidding in a week or two.  That's a lot more work than ducks.  

Sorry some of us still have cold and snow -- it's time for green and warm!   Would love, love, love to work in garden.  Need to till ligtly and plant.  Need some time. 

Everyone enjoy what you get today.  I hope it's great!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing about it MH....if there is snow on the ground then the weeds aren't growing..........I still laugh about the duck egg fiasco with 3 trying to set on the nest mound....


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Good morning all.
> Had a nice warm day yesterday, above 65° and now back to 30°.


fairly similar here. mid 50's on Thursday, dropping since then. Just around freezing and going lower to 18°F in the morning. High just below freezing and it looks to be repeating that cycle for a couple of days.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m awake. Everyone else is asleep. I worked last night and I’ve been up in the middle of the night for the last week checking on Nellie. Kids have bronchitis and one has tonsillitis too. DH complained of a sore throat tonight. 

Trying to decide if I should just make coffee and stay up or try to sleep. May go give DD1 another breathing treatment if she keeps coughing. 

DST wreaks havoc on the kids. I wish they’d just pick a time and stick with it. 

Hobbies? DH says I need one. He bought me a puzzle. 1000 pieces. It’s been halfway done for two weeks and I haven’t touched it again.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on
 hope you got back to sleep @Wehner Homestead


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Hobbies? DH says I need one. He bought me a puzzle. 1000 pieces. It’s been halfway done for two weeks and I haven’t touched it again.



Hobbies??? Oh my! 
With all that you do, where in the world did he think you were going to find time for a hobby?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres i did get back to sleep. Didn’t set an alarm. Just now getting up. Time to put on some fresh coffee. Have some leftover chocolate pie from Pi Day. I’ll share! 

@Baymule when it was colder and I was depressed and anxious over losing the baby, I didn’t enjoy my animals. He was worried about me. I’m doing much better and he’s realized that my animals are my hobby. 

We have baby goats! Nellie gave us quads yesterday. Pics on Kidding thread. I’m heading out to check on them and will post more pics later!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hey....ya gotta give him "credit" for at least, thinking of ya and caring enough to try and "comfort" ya.....but, at this "stage" of life anything requiring "time", surely can't be very applicable.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@CntryBoy777 he’s absolutely wonderful! I needed to grieve and he hated seeing me upset. He may come across as kind of hard but he’s a big softie! He is the one that laid on the ground in the barn to help Nell’s kids all get colostrum. Human kids love him. Dogs that are terrified of men love him!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning all. Coffee/tea is ready. 



Bruce said:


> fairly similar here. mid 50's on Thursday, dropping since then. Just around freezing and going lower to 18°F in the morning. High just below freezing and it looks to be repeating that cycle for a couple of days.


Looks like this week it will be high in the 40's, low in the 20's. It's perfect for icy condition early in the morning, melting snow during the day then freeze at night. I already fell a few times. 



Wehner Homestead said:


> We have baby goats! Nellie gave us quads yesterday.


Congrats! WH!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @RollingAcres 
We have those same temps today, but they will be rising all week. To highs in 50s &60s and lows in the 30's.... Spring!!!


----------



## Baymule

Its a beautiful day today. Will be inside, keeping our 2 year old grand daughter, she has fever and can't go to day care. I can show her the marigolds and zinnias we planted in peat pellets last week that are coming up. And I have another flat ready that we can plant today. Gotta get the gardening bug in them! The 4 year old loves the zuchinni candy and fruit roll ups I make from zuchinni, so she loves to plant the big seeds and pick it.


----------



## Daxigait

Good morning everyone! I hope everyone had a better weekend than me I went on to the Barnyard Saturday morning to the screaming cry that sendx a chill down the back of any goat owner coming from one of my doelings.  that repeated high-pitched cry that usually means enterotoxemia and sends you running for the antitoxin. by the way if you don't have and I talked to him put it in your fridge it is a small price to pay.
Treating her quickly with the antitoxin and banamine. There followed a period of peace and then a return to symptoms within a few hours prompting a second dose of the antitoxin and oil to be administered. A few hours later I'm wondering if I'm dealing with something like brain swelling because she had gotten her vaccines and disbudded on Thursday so I treated with dexamethasone while I'm waiting on the vet. The vet finally got home about midnight so 1 in the morning I'm at the vet for IV treatments with fluids dextrose, vitamins, dmso, and more dexamethasone plus two other drugs. all day Sunday was every hour with a syringe trying to get a little bit of milk into her. 10:30 last night we did another round of ivy and tubed milk.
This morning even though she is dam raised  was finally able to get her to take a little bit of milk from a bottle avoiding the syringe feeding.  lAittle bit ago she was to be able to handle a very wobbly stand up on her own with help for the carrier.  Praise and thanks to the Lord the author of Life in The giver of good gifts.



This will cost me a go with compassion International for someone in need but I am glad to pay it.  My farm name is triple sure cuz when I get triplets sign spend the money for the one baby to buy a goat for a family overseas. I also I'm going to do it for him saving this little girl for me because she's fantastic.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow @Daxigait! I hope the little one continues to improve!


----------



## Daxigait

Wehner Homestead said:


> Wow @Daxigait! I hope the little one continues to improve!


Next hope is we need bowel movement.


----------



## Bruce

That was an exciting weekend and not in the way one would want. I hope she ramps up quickly.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> It's perfect for icy condition early in the morning, melting snow during the day then freeze at night. I already fell a few times.


Don't do that!!!!


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> That was an exciting weekend and not in the way one would want. I hope she ramps up quickly.


it was about enough to make me cry and I just trying to worry for the Doling, but this was supposed to be my break weekend.  it was my first weekend without a kidding since January 31st. I had this vain hope I might actually get some rest.


----------



## Baymule

Rest. BWA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Rest. BWA HA HA HA!!!


Yeah well, seeing that I drive a semi for a living and work about 60 hours for the week locally rest is something that I could use. This was my rest weekend in theory.

Well, she's all wobbly but for the first time since Saturday afternoon she's up on her own, and we have bowel movement!


----------



## Bruce

Where else can you post how excited you are that a goat pooped? 

Sounds like she's coming along well.


----------



## promiseacres

On my 3rd cup... everyone must be getting things done today.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Where else can you post how excited you are that a goat pooped?


Heck, after my heart bypass surgery I was pretty excited that I pooped.......it meant they could release me to go home...


----------



## Daxigait

greybeard said:


> Heck, after my heart bypass surgery I was pretty excited that I pooped.......it meant they could release me to go home...


:


greybeard said:


> Heck, after my heart bypass surgery I was pretty excited that I pooped.......it meant they could release me to go home...


Lol
That type of fun comment,  makes me think you get along real well with @kwhites634 from byc.
I am serious I found it funny I know sometimes it's hard to tell if people actually mean in print.


----------



## greybeard

I go to BYC about once/year.


----------



## Daxigait

so someone on here mention gardening the other day. I'm not a very good Gardener but I like to raise trail of tears black beans because they are the best!
  I got a couple of new packs of the heritage beans since it has been a couple of years since I've garden and I wasn't sure the condition in mind. When do you guys usually plant your beans?


----------



## greybeard

Daxigait said:


> When do you guys usually appliance your beans?


Appliance?
I'm not familiar with that term in relation to beans other than cooking them and my wife has forbidden me ever again bringing Frijoles negros into the kitchen...or eating them in a restaurant


----------



## Alaskan

At my place beans can't grow....  too cold.

I did once plant a couple in the greenhouse.  When you stick your finger in the soil your finger has to be at a happy/warm temp.  Beans can't grow in cold soil.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just can't remeber exactly, but most summertime veggies like the soil temp to be between 55-60°....at 1" depth...don't know where ya are at, but in northern Mississippi they are usually planted towards the last of April and mid May depending on the weather and temps at that time.....


----------



## Daxigait

greybeard said:


> Appliance?
> I'm not familiar with that term in relation to beans other than cooking them and my wife has forbidden me ever again bringing Frijoles negros into the kitchen...or eating them in a restaurant


the problem with using voice typing and sometimes it has no idea what your talking about and puts down weird stuff. That will end is AI improves


----------



## Daxigait

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just can't remeber exactly, but most summertime veggies like the soil temp to be between 55-60°....at 1" depth...don't know where ya are at, but in northern Mississippi they are usually planted towards the last of April and mid May depending on the weather and temps at that time.....


I am in the southwest corner of Missouri and I'm hoping to start them indoors so I can hopefully get an early crop and then replant in August for a fall crop if I'm really lucky.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya are starting them inside, then ya can go ahead and plant them.....with beans, peas, and corn....most just direct sow, because the plants don't get "setback" as when they are transplanted.....that would be an undertaking to transplant a whole row of beans, peas, or corn....


----------



## Bruce

Up here I plant beans and cukes mid May, direct sow. Peas can be done earlier as can broccoli and cabbage transplants. Tomato and pepper transplants have to wait until end of May, early June. They won't do anything at all until the ground has warmed up.


----------



## greybeard

Daxigait said:


> That will end is AI improves


That was the basic premise behind both The Matrix and Terminator.....
I for one, welcome our electronic overlords.....or our reptilian overlords...whichever comes first.


----------



## Daxigait

greybeard said:


> That was the basic premise behind both The Matrix and Terminator.....
> I for one, welcome our electronic overlords.....or our reptilian overlords...whichever comes first.


The problem with AI is going to be the programmers and those who gave them the original goals and whether they gave them the right value for life. We're already to the point where a computer can  be presented with the game of chess but no rules figure out the game and beat the Masters within a couple of hours and not just beat the Masters but baffle them because computers don't think like we do.


----------



## greybeard

Values (and code) can be corrupted at any time, and for any reason (or for no reason at all) , regardless of what the original intent and goals were/are..


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Up since just after 4. My new house goats got hungry. Lol

Once I’m up, I’m up. Coffee is on. Help yourself. Now to decide on breakfast...

Getting taxes done today.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Busy day. 
This afternoon we head towards Indy to attend the viewing of my cousins wife. She was only 37...  the only thing I know is she thought she had the flu and wouldn't let her husband take her to the hospital. Very sad sitaution.


----------



## Bruce

Can't like that at all Promise! I wonder what was the actual cause of death.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Up here I plant beans and cukes mid May, direct sow. Peas can be done earlier as can broccoli and cabbage transplants. Tomato and pepper transplants have to wait until end of May, early June. They won't do anything at all until the ground has warmed up.


Same here. Beans I normally direct sow.


----------



## Baymule

PA sorry about your cousins wife. That has to be tough for the family.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. Busy day.
> This afternoon we head towards Indy to attend the viewing of my cousins wife. She was only 37...  the only thing I know is she thought she had the flu and wouldn't let her husband take her to the hospital. Very sad sitaution.



Very sorry to read this post, condolences  to you and your family


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....that has to be a tough situation....especially if children are involved.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. Busy day.
> This afternoon we head towards Indy to attend the viewing of my cousins wife. She was only 37...  the only thing I know is she thought she had the flu and wouldn't let her husband take her to the hospital. Very sad sitaution.


Sorry to hear that PA...


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Getting taxes done today.


Mine is pretty much done. I just need to go through it one more time then I'll mail it. For some reason we can't efile.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> Mine is pretty much done. I just need to go through it one more time then I'll mail it. For some reason we can't efile.



We went to someone new this year and he explained several things and got us $5,000 more!! The interest we pay with our farm payments wasn’t taken off last year when the new guy reviewed everything. Yay for putting more money toward paying off student loans!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. Busy day.
> This afternoon we head towards Indy to attend the viewing of my cousins wife. She was only 37...  the only thing I know is she thought she had the flu and wouldn't let her husband take her to the hospital. Very sad sitaution.


That sucks.

Did they have little kids?

So sorry for your loss... huge shock to everyone I am sure.

I feel worst for the husband... he will probably be beating himself up over not forcing her to go...


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Mine is pretty much done. I just need to go through it one more time then I'll mail it. For some reason we can't efile.


Weird. We efile the Fed taxes 'cause it is free with TurboTax. Costs for the state so we send that USPS. 



Wehner Homestead said:


> We went to someone new this year and he explained several things and got us $5,000 more!! The interest we pay with our farm payments wasn’t taken off last year when the new guy reviewed everything. Yay for putting more money toward paying off student loans!


Are you going to refile last year's taxes? You would get money back.


----------



## promiseacres

So yes they have a son, age 14 and my cousin has two daughters from his first marrage both "grown"  . Was told she has had problems with her asthma, drinking and drugs    it's been a long day. Thanks for the condolences. Not very close to my cousin but glad I got to give him a hug.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya can get some good Rest tonite....ya sure deserve it.....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> So yes they have a son, age 14 and my cousin has two daughters from his first marrage both "grown"  . Was told she has had problems with her asthma, drinking and drugs    it's been a long day. Thanks for the condolences. Not very close to my cousin but glad I got to give him a hug.



Well dang all.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Weird. We efile the Fed taxes 'cause it is free with TurboTax. Costs for the state so we send that USPS.
> 
> 
> Are you going to refile last year's taxes? You would get money back.



We discussed it with the new tax guy. We have the option to refile and he’s happy to do it for us but he wanted us to know that it sends up lots of red flags to refile for that. We’d likely be audited. Not that we have anything to hide but that just sounds stressful and we opted to just move forward.


----------



## Baymule

IRS=GESTAPO


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... going to get some things cleaned up outside.


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> We’d likely be audited. Not that we have anything to hide but that just sounds stressful and we opted to just move forward.


Yeah it is. And depending on how much you would get back, the CPA might take most or all of it (plus more) to go to the audit with you.

Worse than an audit is when THEY screw up and one branch doesn't talk to the other. Way back when you could file computer generated "data" sheets that they typed in (I guess) something got put on the wrong line on their end. Year or so later they came after us for the money we (didn't) owe them. Easy to prove, they just had to pull out the original paperwork. Got it straighten out with the contact people but it took FOREVER to get to the collections/dunning arm of the IRS to get it. Got to the point they were talking about putting a lien on our house and garnishing wages. DW nearly went crazy from the stress. We'd get a letter, I'd call the contact, they'd say it would be taken care of. Took 3 months. Because THEY screwed up. Should have put a lien on THEIR property or at least gotten a 10% reduction on taxes for a few years.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Took 3 months. Because THEY screwed up


Been there - done that!  Because of THEIR mistake they insisted we pay additional taxes.  Talked to one person and they acknowledged we didn't actually owe the money - but the other person insisted we pay it anyway and we would be refunded when it was all straightened out.  HUH?    I hounded them every day to get my money back.  It was resolved but I wrote them a nasty letter pointing out that I paid the non-owed taxes in a timely manner and they should have been more timely refunding the money that they never should have gotten anyway.  Sigh....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've had issues with them several times and have received letters from just about every regional office they have.....had a lady from Birmingham, AL tell us that none of their computers have the same date or time on them and there isn't any communication between the offices....it all relies on what the computer says.....I went to an office and asked some questions.....they called the local law and had me escorted from the building.....I laughed all the way to the car....when we got past the BS, I wondered if we'd ever get out of that "sticky web".....I was surprised nothing came up with them while buying the house.....tho, all of that took place well over their 7yr period.....so hopefully, that monster is in the dust....


----------



## greybeard

Most alphabet type agencies have become self perpetuating, ever growing entities all unto themselves and no long serve the public but serve themselves.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Weird. We efile the Fed taxes 'cause it is free with TurboTax. Costs for the state so we send that USPS.


For the past few years we have tried to e-file. But each time we did that, we'd get an email stating that it was "rejected" and asked that we check our info (DOB, SSN) to make sure it's correct. I checked all of that nothing was incorrect. So I just mail them.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> For the past few years we have tried to e-file. But each time we did that, we'd get an email stating that it was "rejected" and asked that we check our info (DOB, SSN) to make sure it's correct. I checked all of that nothing was incorrect. So I just mail them.



There is a possibility, that someone else has 'borrowed' your SSN or other identifying data at one time or you made an error on one of your previous paper filings and IRS people eyes didn't catch that. Could be something as simple as a misspelled name, incorrect address, misspelled address, different ph # or anything else that a modern computer's query finds right away. One wrong letter or digit and the cross check software kicks it out...rejects it.


----------



## Bruce

But they still want their money.


----------



## greybeard

Yep..if money truly is the root of all evil, then the IRS is satan himself...


----------



## Baymule

We closed down a business. A few months later, I got two checks totaling almost $27,000 from the IRS. It was 6 months of employee with holding taxes that I had filed and paid in monthly. The IRS had the closing date wrong and refunded me all that money THAT WASN'T MINE. I finally went to Marvin Zindler, Channel 13 News in Houston, a consumer advocate, to get them to take their money back. 

Abolish the IRS and go to a flat consumption tax.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks! I need it!!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> We closed down a business. A few months later, I got two checks totaling almost $27,000 from the IRS. It was 6 months of employee with holding taxes that I had filed and paid in monthly. The IRS had the closing date wrong and refunded me all that money THAT WASN'T MINE. I finally went to Marvin Zindler, Channel 13 News in Houston, a consumer advocate, to get them to take their money back.
> 
> Abolish the IRS and go to a flat consumption tax.


Again, one of the big problems is that too many agencies have strayed far from their original mission statements and thus their goal of serving the greater good of the citizens. This is not limited to only the IRS/Treasury Dept.

DOE, EPA, USDA, NASA, SSA.....all of them and more, have experienced (usually by their own intentional design) "mission creep". 
They do this to ensure their own survival and to make their agencies more 'relevant' when it comes to budgetary inputs. 

I doubt we will ever see IRS as we know it "abolished" and replaced strictly by a federal consumption tax.
The Dept of Treasury employs around 87,000 people with about 70,000 of those being full or part time IRS employees. There are another 63,000 federal employees that work in jobs related to US Treasury/IRS, and are represented by a very strong National Treasury Employees Union, 150,000 members. Their lobbying efforts in congress is substantial. They aren't going to go quietly into the night by any means.

Consumption tax sounds good on surface, but it would have to be in conjunction with some sort of flat income tax as well, or have a lot of exceptions/exemptions. Consumption tax moves the brunt of revenue assessment onto young families with kids at home.  Old people, whose kids have already left home do spend money but person for person, are more frugal than young families. Even the elder rich and semi-rich tend to be much more careful when and how they spend money. 

Our tax code is and has been for a very long time 'broken' but I know of no easy, fair way to fix it, tho a 'debt tax' with exemptions for home mortgage would go a long way toward fixing it IMO. It would also reduce the propensity for people to so easily go into debt they really can ill afford. 

More than that, I won't say, as it would be getting into politics...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all.


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD MORNING!!   
It's just a good day when we awaken and have sunshine soon after!  

Windy -- huge winds yesterday as a cold front moved in.  Still cool and 20 mph winds.  Sunshine abounds!   During the front moving in last night, gusts of over 75mph were along the coast and it tipped a tractor/trailer onto it's side on the Hampton Bay Bridge Tunnel  (VA to Eastern shore). Luckily it didn't go into the Bay!!   Driver ok.   Generally they shut the bridge o such vehicles but the steady winds were not that strong, so hadn't limited traffic.  

At my place...worked late and came home tired about 8:30.  Instead of going out & closing coops, I sat down & soon fell asleep.     Fortunately, nothing had decided to get a chicken dinner and all were accounted for at morning feed.     It's tough to get    On the other hand, I sure slept well!!  First time I've gotten 8 straight hrs in weeks.    Just checking in on all before I head out to work, again.    2020 retirement is looking good!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> It's just a good day when we awaken and have sunshine soon after!


That ended on March 10th. Doesn't start getting light until 7 AM now. 

Went out in the dark at 5:30 to move enough snow that DW could get out onto the (unplowed) road at 6:30. I cleared her a path and some of the road as well. Two fortunate things:

A vehicle came up the road from the south heading north so DW had some tracks in the snow drifted onto the road to follow out.
The cable on the winch for the blower on the garden tractor didn't fray apart until I had finished that part. 
So the GT is out in the parking area unable to lift the blower. Not sure how I'm going to fix that, there is a loop over a thimble with a ferrule clamping the cable back to itself. Don't have ferrules or a clamping tool and there are 2 parallel rods across the front of the winch that won't let cable clamps through. Now that it is light I'm going to eat, then go out and see what I can do.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> Fortunately, nothing had decided to get a chicken dinner and all were accounted for at morning feed.


Very fortunate! Same here. I went out last evening, my intention was to close up the coop but the hens weren't ready to head in yet so i thought I'd go back out later to close up the coop but completely forgot all about it. Luckily nothing bad happened to them.


----------



## RollingAcres

I read that some of us in the northeast and midwest might get to see the aurora borealis tonight. Hopefully the sky is clear tonight for a chance to see it!


----------



## Bunnylady

Well, that was an interesting morning.

About 9:00, I got a call from a friend who lives a mile or so from here; she had gotten contacted by a neighbor that lives somewhere between us. He had a little donkey in his yard, and was wondering if it was hers? She was at work, so couldn't be sure either way, but was calling to see if by some chance my mini mule had gone on an Expedition (she hadn't, but wouldn't have gone by herself in any case). I called the neighbor, who described an animal that none of us could place. He said he hadn't been able to catch him, and I offered to help, but (knowing that even 2 can be a crowd with some animals) I wasn't offended when he preferred to continue to try on his own for a bit more. After a bit, he called me back to report that he had managed to get a rope around the donkey's neck, and had put it in a large dog kennel/run, so it would at least be safe and secure while efforts were being made to find the owner.

BB2K and I decided to see if we could at least get an idea of which direction he might have come from. The only tracks in our driveway were from deer, but that wasn't surprising; my mule would hardly have allowed a fellow longear on our place without braying a salutation. The dirt/gravel road behind our place is pretty hard, but it does take tracks, and the only hoofprints on it were also from deer. We followed that road back to a nearby farm that specializes in high dollar show Arabians. A donkey isn't 'zackly the sort of animal you'd expect to find at such a place, of course, but you never know what kind of mascot some folks might have, and at least we could spread the word.

We located the trainer, who said she had heard a donkey on occasion, but didn't know where it was kept. While we were talking with her, an SUV pulled into the parking area. It was an older model, and the driver and passenger had a comfortably slightly scruffy look that told me "these ain't Arabian show horse people." The first words out of the driver's mouth were, "we're missing a donkey?"


Turns out they live pretty close to the Arabian farm (and me). Evidently, someone let the donkey out during the night, and they had been driving around looking all over. They were very relieved to know that their donkey was safe. They may invest in a padlock after this.


----------



## Bruce

And now you know another neighbor!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad it turned out well!!....it is always the "backstory" that stays with us for as long as we remember.....


----------



## Daxigait

Good morning everyone I hope you have a great week.  
No I disagree with this mug entirely 2 is just not even close  lol


----------



## Baymule

I like the mug, but make mine Sheep. LOL Fill it up with strong coffee and some cream please. I’ve got to drag horse panels around and build a weaning pen. Normally they would get pasture #1, but that will be Ringo’s new home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just wanted to wish all that will be traveling over the rest of the week Safe travels and return back home....we will head out sometime tomorrow and it will be the wknd before we get back....hopefully on saturday.....we will be dropping Gabbie off at DD3's house this evening.....hope everyone has a great day!!..........


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Be safe!! We are loading up the horses and going trail riding at a friend's this afternoon.... we will see how the unicorns do with cows....   not herding just riding around their pastures.


----------



## RollingAcres

Safe travels to everyone travelling!


----------



## Baymule

Been rearranging the sheep barn, getting ready for weaning and bringing Ringo home. Have to finish up the weaning pen and Ringo’s night pen, but each will have a piece of the barn to shelter in from rain. Counting down to Tennessee!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, best wishes for safe travels for all and hope that the BYH get togethers are fun for all.  It's going to be a long few days for me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Beautiful day is predicted, of course we have co op classes most the day.... rain the next few days...


----------



## Baymule

Gotta go get feed this morning so we'll be well stocked in while we go get Ringo.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  I just might jinx it...

But here it is.... only the end of March...  and I see some dirt on my driveway!


----------



## Baymule

Shhhhh……..don't say that out loud!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Well...  I just might jinx it...
> 
> But here it is.... only the end of March...  and I see some dirt on my driveway!


Yeah that's what I thought last week, then we got a foot of snow. It is still there but I'm not!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I can assure ya that it won't be following ya to Florida either.....


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I can assure ya that it won't be following ya to Florida either.....


I dunni... 

Maybe he packed some in a cooler.


----------



## canesisters

Coffee's ready.  Made it extra strong today, so you might want a little extra creamer.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks for coffee. I love extra strong coffee. I have started cutting down the amount of sugar I put in my coffee and completely cut out creamer. I used to drink it SWEET, now I can almost drink it black.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well I have always had  my coffee black and no sugar.  Yep, straight up!   Liking it stronger as I get older  -- maybe it takes "more" to get revved up  

Hoping everyone has good weather, good traffic and no issues for their travels.  Bay going for Ringo and Country going for possessions.   It will be a win/win for both!  I am home and loving it    Much easier than they will have to do with driving, packing/loading, and then unloading.

Weather is GREAT here today but, Tues & Wed I awoke to 28 & 31 morning temps!   Even ice on troughs the first day.  Where'd THAT come from?   It's almost end of March and we rarely get that kind of chill this late. 

So I have a day at home, great weather, a list of things to do and am waiting for my DS to return my tractor -- that was to be here last night!!  I am getting annoyed right now.  When he didn't return it last night, he said first thing this AM.  Well, first thing is over and a phone call says he's still using it at the job to load shingles.  I am not getting happier as I wait & he should have told me it wasn't being returned until noon,  last night.     This will sure set me up for a poor temper!!!!!!!  It will also set him up for NO MORE borrowing.    He's an adult -- needs to act like it.  

Chores are done, up since 5:30, so I am catching up on some postings....am loving that part of today    Hope we all have a productive day -- whatever it is for each of us, playtime, worktime, resttime -- it's all good.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the coffee! I like my STRONG with a dab of creamer. 

I really wish I could’ve made it down to Mike’s to meet him, Theresa, Bay, and Bay’s DH while they are so close! One of these days!


----------



## Alaskan

I want coffee......

My kids were slow this morning...  no coffee yet (9am here)


----------



## r3bauer

Well hello all! I finished my Prolonged Exposure therapy today. Now its all on me. It was tough but I did it. 
In the meantime we got the garden beds cleaned out, chicken coop spring cleaned, and scouted a few areas for turkey hunting. Next month.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> Well I have always had  my coffee black and no sugar.  Yep, straight up!   Liking it stronger as I get older  -- maybe it takes "more" to get revved up
> 
> Hoping everyone has good weather, good traffic and no issues for their travels.  Bay going for Ringo and Country going for possessions.   It will be a win/win for both!  I am home and loving it    Much easier than they will have to do with driving, packing/loading, and then unloading.
> 
> Weather is GREAT here today but, Tues & Wed I awoke to 28 & 31 morning temps!   Even ice on troughs the first day.  Where'd THAT come from?   It's almost end of March and we rarely get that kind of chill this late.
> 
> So I have a day at home, great weather, a list of things to do and am waiting for my DS to return my tractor -- that was to be here last night!!  I am getting annoyed right now.  When he didn't return it last night, he said first thing this AM.  Well, first thing is over and a phone call says he's still using it at the job to load shingles.  I am not getting happier as I wait & he should have told me it wasn't being returned until noon,  last night.     This will sure set me up for a poor temper!!!!!!!  It will also set him up for NO MORE borrowing.    He's an adult -- needs to act like it.
> 
> Chores are done, up since 5:30, so I am catching up on some postings....am loving that part of today    Hope we all have a productive day -- whatever it is for each of us, playtime, worktime, resttime -- it's all good.


Well, I hope you got your tractor back in time to get something done.  I wish I had one this weekend.   I get to clean out the stalls in the big loafing shed just the  wheelbarrow and I


----------



## Mini Horses

@r3bauer, we have a LOT of turkeys around me.   Hope you find a good flock when hunting time arrives!  Congrats on finishing the course.  From your recent reports, it appears to have been a good thing for you   

Very warm & breezy.  Watching a doe who is getting ready to kid.  She's holding off hard as she can  -- I was home all day and work tomorrow.    Get with it Lilly!!  That 1.5 gal udder can't feel good, you are waddling!  They've dropped, they are ready to arrive      Let's go, gal. 

Yeah, doe code...I work tomorrow.    She's on 4th kidding and good mom.  Looks like she may have trips again...I'd like to have it done.  Apparently she isn't concerned 


@Daxigait, no tactor back in time for me to work the project.  Told him it better get here tonight and I'm PO'd….so he better plan on helping build the shed Sunday.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... eerily quiet.... kids all are at sleepovers.... raining, supposed to rain all day... need to pick up kids this morning... then probably some house work... rabbit shed needs cleaned but.. not sure I want to be soaked doing it, highs only in the 40s... have a good Saturday


----------



## Daxigait

Well, it's soaked here and raining too. it was a nice morning though, I slept in till 6 would you didn't take my milkers happy, but you have to take a break sometime then leisurely did my chores and sat and played with the little kids now I need to do laundry and some other things.  I'm going to put off trying to clean out the one more thing area for the goats that I call the sun room because I put Sun panels in it.  It's just too wet to use my wheelbarrow.there's all kinds of water sitting on the surface we've had such a wet winter in this much rain as we got it's just nowhere for it to go right now.  
I hope everyone enjoys something sound this Saturday it's nice to be able to be a little bit leisurely for a change at least in how early I start.  there's always something that needs done.


 

I don't like coffee   but here you go.


----------



## Alaskan

Good coffee meme


----------



## Mini Horses

As planned, I worked yesterday & worried all day about Lilly.  Got home, went to barn & she had pawed up a mess!  She was obviously in labor.  Put her out to paddock, under protest.  Had to get the stall back in order & felt some walking would help her.  Cleaned & rebedded while she paced and hollared.  Back in, calmer, some half serious pushing.   Concerned me.  But she got serious & spent 45 minutes keeping us both uncomfortable.  Finally, hard pushing & popped 3 out in 15 min.  Literally, I had to move each one to make room for the next!!  Talk about a puddle!   All very fast & good outcome.

Of course --- boys!!!!   But everyone good.






Will add that while the time last night wasn't long, what had me concerned was that she had been having contractions off and on, pawing,  fleering (sp), up & down, etc. for 2 days.  While she may have been repositioning them,  it did give me halt to think that there way be a tangle in there...  For that reason, I was concerned.  She's always kidded well and is a great mom, HEAVY milker.   Now we can both relax.    Six more to kid.  Lotsa white, daddy is a  fullblood Saanen.  Lilly is 1/2 Nubian -- looks full Saanen like her mom.  Last yr she had trips, 2 does & 1 buck...does are still here.


PLUS, tractor back & I can use it today.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They are all so sweet got t love goats lol.


----------



## Daxigait

Co


Mini Horses said:


> As planned, I worked yesterday & worried all day about Lilly.  Got home, went to barn & she had pawed up a mess!  She was obviously in labor.  Put her out to paddock, under protest.  Had to get the stall back in order & felt some walking would help her.  Cleaned & rebedded while she paced and hollared.  Back in, calmer, some half serious pushing.   Concerned me.  But she got serious & spent 45 minutes keeping us both uncomfortable.  Finally, hard pushing & popped 3 out in 15 min.  Literally, I had to move each one to make room for the next!!  Talk about a puddle!   All very fast & good outcome.
> 
> Of course --- boys!!!!   But everyone good.
> 
> View attachment 60303
> 
> 
> Will add that while the time last night wasn't long, what had me concerned was that she had been having contractions off and on, pawing,  fleering (sp), up & down, etc. for 2 days.  While she may have been repositioning them,  it did give me halt to think that there way be a tangle in there...  For that reason, I was concerned.  She's always kidded well and is a great mom, HEAVY milker.   Now we can both relax.    Six more to kid.  Lotsa white, daddy is a  fullblood Saanen.  Lilly is 1/2 Nubian -- looks full Saanen like her mom.  Last yr she had trips, 2 does & 1 buck...does are still here.
> 
> 
> PLUS, tractor back & I can use it today.


 My doe that just had the quads did that pacing and digging and up and down with repositioning too. 

Congratulations on the healthy kids and safe Mama, sorry about all the balls though.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. And the fire is hot! 
 It's been interesting to read everyones adventures of meeting other BYHERS...


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Mini Horses !


----------



## Baymule

I slept until 7 AM this morning! BJ got up at 5, I rolled over and went back to sleep. We were exhausted when we got home yesterday. 680 miles to @Mike CHS and Teresa's beautiful farm and 680 miles back. Many thanks to them for putting us up for a couple of nights and being the lovely people that they are, we enjoyed them so much. It was 1 1/2 hours from our house to Interstate 30, their house is just minutes from Interstate 65. So all the in-between was Interstate. Speed limit might have been 70 or 75, but just going with the flow of traffic was 80 or 85MPH. That was another reason why we didn't want to haul a trailer, so bought a camper top off Craigslist to put on the truck. Ringo rode in the back of the truck like he'd done it all his life. I gave him animal crackers through the sliding back glass as we drove along. 

I've already been out to check on Ringo, I love him. After I finish my coffee, I'll go out to do my morning chores, starting with him. I'll make sure that he has a belly full of hay before turning him out on the green grass and clover. Mike's pasture was lush and green, so I am not expecting a belly ache, but I will still be cautious. I'll limit his time on pasture to start with to give him time to acclimate. 

A good morning to all, y'all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee this morning is strong and wonderful!  Up at 5:30 as I take GD to school M/T/W this week...we leave at 6:45.  It is also cold & windy here this morning.  No, not an April fool joke -- it's 28 with the wind chill   I mean, this is APRIL.  I want some consistent warmer weather.  Doesn't seem like too much to ask.   It is sunny, I'll give it that...warming to 50?  Hmmm.


It's a work day -- leaving soon.   Had chores and things to do first.  Nice that I can set my own hours about 90% of the time.     The wind made for a slow start at some things, hang on tight!

Almost hate to say it - jinx factor -- but, it looks like I may have 4 days off with fairly decent weather.  WOW, that would be awesome!  Sun thru Wed.  I can hardly wait!  There may be time for getting a garden in  and I certainly need/want to get that done!!!   Also need to do something about a mower..fix or replace this rider.  Been looking.  $$$but, need to do. 

I hope everyone out there has a good day, better week!!  Here, a day at a time works for most things.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you get lots of quality time with your tractor!


----------



## r3bauer

Well surgery on my arm is scheduled for April 18th at the University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics.  6 weeks recovery time. That puts me out until May 30th. But it should take care of it or at the least stop anymore damage from occurring.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Highs in the mid 50s today!!  Hopefully I will get a ride in today... we will see... between school, an apt and a 4H meeting might be hard to fit in... but need to try a few things with Daisy...


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you find time for the ride! 

Coffee was great this AM.   Another day of 30 degrees at wake-up --- and it DID wake me!  Tired of the cold.  I am not a fan of cold weather and I feel it's time to warm up.

Making lists and notes for things I hope to get done next week while off 4 days straight..   One is to drive to the store I found about an hour away that sells the cheese making "stuff".  First doe kidded and others due soon, so I want to have the enzymes, rennets, whatevers, at hand before milking begins in about a month.   May be the only time I see for a while.  Hey, it's 1/2 a day between drive & browsing there.  I don't always have that time    Besides -- it will be like something fun on my "mini vacay".     Once milking chores are added to my schedule, time becomes really, really tight.  But, my life style choice  -- all good.   They do mail out, so that is what I will do once I view it all.  

Yesterday started cold and I was good until I went to work.   Man, my mood was bad!  Even I didn't want to deal with me. (glad I work alone)   Guess I just didn't WANT to go to work      That "wanting to stay home" is getting stronger each month.  Can't wait until this time next year when I "HOPE" that I have accomplished enough goals to actually "retire".    Right now, I need some "fun time".  Figure I can get that easier than winning the lottery.

Everyone go love on your new animal babes, new animal farm members  (Mel, Ringo, etc.)  and enjoy your day!


----------



## Baymule

I think I need more coffee.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It was 34 this morning when putting DD1 on the bus. Brrrr! It’s April. Time to warm up! 

DS and DD2 go back to preschool this week since spring break is over. 

All four bottle babies are growing good. 

Jewel is in heat. Keeping her from getting bred adds to the chaos. I had her spat scheduled. DH decided he isn’t ready for that yet. Ugh! Back to the discussion board on that one.


----------



## greybeard

We had small hail or huge sleet for about 40 seconds yesterday afternoon. 
Frost yesterday morning. 
"Thunder in Feb = frost in April" has been accurate again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I only had to protect Gabbie from outside "concerns", but the toddler pull-ups did work really well with the mess....but we used the cloth doggie diaper as a covering....like the old rubber pants that was used on a cloth diaper.....it helped to hold the pull-up in place....and an added barrier.....


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn...

We homeschool so wake up at 8.....  today we had to get up at 7  

The kids looked like zombies.  I decided to make them do the state testing this year.  Not sure why they don't make the testing for homeschoolers later in the day... no way will they test well.  


As a result I am paying for my morning coffee.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya never know til the results are returned.....many times I thought I blew a test and turned out way Better than expected....so, hope ya get pleasently Suprise!!....


----------



## r3bauer

Counting the days until Monday! My ducklings arrive on the 8th.  Got lots to do before the surgery. Luckily DS3 will be around to help out even more than he usually does.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ducklings!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m only worried about the kids accidentally letting them together...Jewel and Halo are in the house and Eli heartbroken to be kicked out temporarily. My original plan didn’t work because Ella ended up needing the dog crate and I didn’t think through well enough to realize that I had it double booked. I really think Halo will cycle fairly close to Jewel.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is amazing and amusing how the "cycles" will sync within an animal group....and humans, too!!.........I raised 4 daughters....aske me how I know.....


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> Counting the days until Monday! My ducklings arrive on the 8th.  Got lots to do before the surgery. Luckily DS3 will be around to help out even more than he usually does.


I think anticipation is the worst.


----------



## promiseacres

Got our ride in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad it worked out for ya!!.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Even a short ride does the body good!  The mind, even better.  Good job on scheduling.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Busy day..church and co op. but that's ok, looks like it may be wet. Need to go check nest boxes ...


----------



## Baymule

Clear weather today, got to go get feed. Tomorrow it is supposed to be raining.  We got the camper off the truck that we put on to go get Ringo. I sure didn't want to go crawling in the back of the truck all stooped over to drag feed bags out. So much easier to step on the tailgate, grab a bag and put it in the portable building.


----------



## Bruce

And BJ will get his pretty truck back soon!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And BJ will get his pretty truck back soon!


He's got it back now. The ugly camper is off, the pretty chrome rails are back on. Haha, he's a happy_ camper_ once more. Now I'm about to disrupt his world with 50 Cornish cross chicks in the next few days to a week. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres  you find full nest boxes!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... chores are calling no bunnies as of yesterday and mama's not nesting...


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning EVERYONE!  

Coffee is great.  Chores beckon (slept in this AM ) and then work, for me.   Enjoy all you can.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning. Almost done with my first cup of coffee. Sun is shining and bright but only 36 degrees right now. Will warm up to mid 40's so that's good.


----------



## Baymule

It's calm and still, supposed to rain. We actually need the rain, the sand turns to dust pretty quickly.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is a "good thing" that @Bruce returned home yesterday....it is suppose to be right at 90° this coming sunday with the humidity rising each day til then..........it is too soon for him to experience that here.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is a "good thing" that @Bruce returned home yesterday....it is suppose to be right at 90° this coming sunday with the humidity rising each day til then..........it is too soon for him to experience that here.


Yeah, he'd melt in that heat.


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Clear weather today, got to go get feed. Tomorrow it is supposed to be raining.  We got the camper off the truck that we put on to go get Ringo. I sure didn't want to go crawling in the back of the truck all stooped over to drag feed bags out. So much easier to step on the tailgate, grab a bag and put it in the portable building.


My oldest sister has an F150 with one of those hinged-right-behind-the-cab  bed covers on it. She likes it, but I hate it. You can't put anything of any size in it and sure can't easily get it out and she ends up calling me (like yesterday to pick up a 'some assembly required' in 3 boxes trundle day bed in town, when she was already there with her own truck.)

Like this one:


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> My oldest sister has an F150 with one of those hinged-right-behind-the-cab  bed covers on it. She likes it, but I hate it. You can't put anything of any size in it and sure can't easily get it out and she ends up calling me (like yesterday to pick up a 'some assembly required' in 3 boxes trundle day bed in town, when she was already there with her own truck.)
> 
> Like this one:
> View attachment 60520


Why own a truck if you stick that on the bed?


----------



## Baymule

I hate tonneau covers.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I hate tonneau covers.


Even has a French unspellable name.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Why own a truck if you stick that on the bed?


She's 79 and no longer does any farming...sold all her cows a few years ago and nowadays spends her time traveling to quilt shows and visiting the grand kids. Truck is starting to get some age on it and I suspect she is going to trade it in on a new Ford Expedition Max pretty soon, which makes more sense for her needs, but it won't help me having to go haul her bigger or taller stuff..


----------



## Baymule

But like a good brother, you will go haul whatever she needs.


----------



## greybeard

Till I move west about 500 miles..She has 2 grown sons and several grown grandsons nearby with trucks that are going to have to pick up the slack.


----------



## r3bauer

Hello all. Sad day today. I lost a chicken, after getting them through the hellacious winter and cool spring thus far DS3 went to gather eggs at 6pm and found her. 
The strange thing is at 8am this morning I seen nocsigns of her being in distress. She was lying on her side and had a large soft bulge at the base of her neck. I buried her before thinking of cutting the bulge open. I think with the rapidity of her death she may have choked on something. 
The alway have fresh water, oyster shell and plenty of food. She wasn not small by any means and I saw no signs of pecking. 
I am bummed. I understand thats its part of having animals but it still a living animal that died in my care.


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> Hello all. Sad day today. I lost a chicken, after getting them through the hellacious winter and cool spring thus far DS3 went to gather eggs at 6pm and found her.
> The strange thing is at 8am this morning I seen nocsigns of her being in distress. She was lying on her side and had a large soft bulge at the base of her neck. I buried her before thinking of cutting the bulge open. I think with the rapidity of her death she may have choked on something.
> The alway have fresh water, oyster shell and plenty of food. She wasn not small by any means and I saw no signs of pecking.
> I am bummed. I understand thats its part of having animals but it still a living animal that died in my care.


A bit of a puzzle.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry for the loss.   I had 2 old girls leave the flock last Fall.  It's sad.  We understand and it's part of raising animals.  Doesn't make any of us less affected, just more able to accept it as part of life.


----------



## canesisters

Could she have fallen off the perch?  I had a friend who lost a hen to a broken neck like that.  Freak accident.
I'm sorry that you lost one like that.  It's somehow more difficult when you don't know why.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... 
FYI a tonneau cover that folds up and is easily removed is pretty nice....  we have one and keeps our camping wood nice and dry. 
Going to the state park to ride  today...


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> My oldest sister has an F150 with one of those hinged-right-behind-the-cab  bed covers on it. She likes it, but I hate it. You can't put anything of any size in it and sure can't easily get it out and she ends up calling me (like yesterday to pick up a 'some assembly required' in 3 boxes trundle day bed in town, when she was already there with her own truck.)
> 
> Like this one:
> View attachment 60520


A few years ago we had a truck that had the tonneau cover (it was there when we bought the truck). We took it off almost immediately after we bought the truck, such a pain in the ***.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Going to the state park to ride today..


Enjoy!


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. I slept late. We have been working hard the last couple days, guess I was tired.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Yeah, he'd melt in that heat.


Hey, I was all prepared! Brought 3 pair of shorts, they never left the bag. Had my work gloves too for fence building or other such tasks, didn't use those either.


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> Enjoy![/QUOTE
> We did!


----------



## Baymule

I'm more tired now, we hacked at green briars all day. I am now suffering from Butt Drop Disease. Butt dropped, feet up in recliner with a glass of ice water. Husband is also suffering, but finds solace in clutching the TV remote, watching his favorite show through his eyelids. Life is good.


----------



## Bruce

I was watching the forum through my eyelids last night. Not good for the neck.


----------



## RollingAcres

Coffee is on.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks! Baseball practice then birthday party. .. everyone has coughs and scratchy throats....


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh no. Hope everyone feels better soon.
At DS's TaeKwonDo class then grocery shop then home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had some light showers earlier this morning, but the sun is out now....suppose to be headed to 90°....and the moisture that fell has turned to "instant humidity".....ain't life Great??.....luckily we have Plenty to do inside.....


----------



## Bruce

And an A/C unit!!!

Supposed to stay above freezing for a few days. Not quite trusting enough to put out the hoses and auto waterers for the critters yet though.

Must have been windy here, 2 of the empty wood racks were blown over. I can understand the one with the roof sitting on it, lots of material to catch the wind. But the other one? Not that much on the sides with 3 1/2" gaps between the boards and then there is the weight of the base.


----------



## CntryBoy777

...til a woodchuck weakens a corner or 2.....


----------



## Bruce

No chucks have been seen so far this year.


----------



## Mini Horses

I had hot tea this AM...just not in the mood for coffee   All is good, chores done -- overcast and high humidity but, not the actual rain predicted.  Sure feels wet out!   Ehhh -- work a demo later, so it's ok.   Right now, I am HOPING what the "no rain, yes rain, probably no rain"  guessers are predicting stays in the "no" category.   Hate to have 3 needed days off and filled with rain  -- AGAIN     Just waiting -- what will be, will be  

Somewhere I saw the "nation" will experience heavy rains most all summer.   What?  Again??  Still???   I don't want a drought but, a few days without downpours would be welcome.   The heat I can do but, humidity makes it less tolerable.  I'm sure we all feel this way if you live anywhere but desert country.

I need to go package eggs from last 3 days.  Prob 7-8 dozen.  My customers will buy those up first of week.    Feed $$.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know @Mini Horses , as many times as they have gotten a forecast wrong.....we still expect what they say to happen.........I've never had a job that would allow me to "lie" so much, before Firing ya.........I do hope ya do get dry weather and ya can get to "plane" with the chores....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Thanks! Baseball practice then birthday party. .. everyone has coughs and scratchy throats....


That is just lame.

Hope the sickness passes quickly.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I had hot tea this AM...just not in the mood for coffee


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> suppose to be headed to 90°


You can keep that, no thanks. 46 degrees here and partly cloudy. I turned the heat off and cracked open the kitchen window.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are at 89°....with a realfeel of 98°.....we are running the AC....


----------



## promiseacres

65 and sunny... ball and party is done...now to the farm and maybe some shopping...


----------



## Baymule

It rained all day, got 1 1/4” we sure needed it. Supposed to rain tomorrow too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We didn't get a drop... not that I wanted it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> It rained all day, got 1 1/4” we sure needed it. Supposed to rain tomorrow too.



You can have some of mine !!     I like to share!


----------



## Baymule

I'll take it, just send it on over!


----------



## Alaskan

Still snow here.   

Driveway is now only mud and sinkholes...  so break-up/ spring is here.

The snow is receding. 

But I won't believe it until the birds start showing up.

Varied Thrush is first... then the cranes...

Neither are here yet...    so maybe this melting snow is an illusion and 2 more feet are showing up on Monday.


----------



## Bruce

Spring must be here now if birds are the clue. Redwing blackbirds and robins showed up 2 weeks ago. Mallards and Canada Geese this weekend.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

I just finished off the pot, I’ll make some more. Good morning y’all.


----------



## Mini Horses

Slept late -- turning off the alarm worked!    Needed sleep.  Felt great -- no guilt here.

Had coffee and getting ready to wander on out there to take a look at the "starving" herds...

Yep, the "guessers" are still going to destroy my long awaited days off    rains coming in tomorrow afternoon and hanging out on Tues.  It's so difficult to work mud.    No tilling, no fence stretching, no fun.     Will be sunny & warm on Wed when I "may" get something done but, limited with/by "wet".  So goes life on the farm.    Of course, today is lovely but, need to be to work at noon.

So, while having coffee, I'm thinking of a discussion with a senior aged lady yesterday, and "having something to do, socialize, etc".    If I could find enough of these ladies,  we could have a lovely community garden!!   Socialize, physical activity with others, nice veggies for eating & good health.  Then realize no one around ME is interested.   Yeah, I'm looking for a garden group -- kinda like a sewing circle   Those used to be a fun & productive social time for many ladies, back in the day  -- quilters, embroidery, etc.   Ahhhh, memories.

Back to reality -- need to do chores!


----------



## Mini Horses

I forgot to give you an "awwwh moment"   My old mini stallion is loving on one of the 2 day old trips.  He's quit mellow!  They snuggled for a few.  All 3 have have running around and under him..no issues with "uncle Amego"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome pic!  At first glance I thought the kid was a foal, lol.
Looks like a pic of the week candidate.


----------



## Bunnylady

For all you sheepie people, this happened at our house a couple of days ago. BB2K calls him "Sleepy Sheepy:"



 



( BB2K is into amigurumi; this one is about 5" long)


----------



## r3bauer

Great picture! I am in the process of getting the brooder set up for my ducklings that should be here Tuesday or Wednesday.   Got it washed out and everything bleached, just drying now and I will put the bedding down and set up the heat lamp and other stuff


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sleepy Sheepy is soooo cute!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Spring must be here now if birds are the clue. Redwing blackbirds and robins showed up 2 weeks ago. Mallards and Canada Geese this weekend.



Yep, yep.  Doesn't matter how snow is still there, if the birds have shown up it is spring. 

Congrats!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I forgot to give you an "awwwh moment"   My old mini stallion is loving on one of the 2 day old trips.  He's quit mellow!  They snuggled for a few.  All 3 have have running around and under him..no issues with "uncle Amego"
> 
> View attachment 60672



Very awesome photo!



Bunnylady said:


> For all you sheepie people, this happened at our house a couple of days ago. BB2K calls him "Sleepy Sheepy:"
> 
> View attachment 60679 View attachment 60680
> 
> ( BB2K is into amigurumi; this one is about 5" long)



 To BB2k, very good sheep!  Now she needs to make a flock... each one a different breed.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> I forgot to give you an "awwwh moment"   My old mini stallion is loving on one of the 2 day old trips.  He's quit mellow!  They snuggled for a few.  All 3 have have running around and under him..no issues with "uncle Amego"
> 
> View attachment 60672


Awwww


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, think I'll scramble some eggs. Sure got lots of them!


----------



## RollingAcres

I made some steak and eggs with the leftover steak. We made steak sandwiches for dinner last night.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready, think I'll scramble some eggs. Sure got lots of them!


Did that this morning as well. Delivered 2 dozen today, still have over 2 dozen left, lots of them are USDA small. Need 4 eggs, use 5.


----------



## r3bauer

Well they arrived!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....love some baby ducks....


----------



## Mini Horses

Ducklings are so cute!   My son has a pair and the hen is setting a nest now.  Ducklings in a week or two.   Not mine.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to be another beautiful day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Already checked the bunnies... no kits yet but two have nests. Super windy...  40°


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! One cup down, ducks and chickens are doing well and we had our first thunderstorm of the season this morning.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> I forgot to give you an "awwwh moment"   My old mini stallion is loving on one of the 2 day old trips.  He's quit mellow!  They snuggled for a few.  All 3 have have running around and under him..no issues with "uncle Amego"
> 
> View attachment 60672


There's one for the p o w
A sentiment I see several people share.


----------



## Baymule

Went to post office to pick up meat chicks. Ordered 50, got 43 live chicks. Bummer on the dead ones. I’ll call and get credit for the dead ones.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule,  never bought that many at one time.  So, do they come in several boxes or a large one (probably divided inside)? 

This year I am considering -- no commitment yet -- replacing my flock of hens.  Well, at least 1/2.  See my commitment showing?      Not REALLY wanting to wait for them to grow, the care while, etc.  BUT....many hens are getting older and there's the "eat the same, lay less" issue.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Went to post office to pick up meat chicks. Ordered 50, got 43 live chicks. Bummer on the dead ones. I’ll call and get credit for the dead ones.


Who did you get them from?


----------



## Daxigait

I have bought chicks from Hoover hatchery because they are certified mycoplasma free. They come color marked with colors on their heads.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> This year I am considering -- no commitment yet -- replacing my flock of hens. Well, at least 1/2. See my commitment showing?  Not REALLY wanting to wait for them to grow, the care while, etc. BUT....many hens are getting older and there's the "eat the same, lay less" issue.


Sounds like it is "freezer list" making time....course, I guess it depends on the reason ya have them....ya been at this for a while now.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, older hens may not be so much freezer material as soup stock material.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...they make Great chicken and dumplins........"rightly seasoned", of course.....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Thanks @Baymule
> Already checked the bunnies... no kits yet but two have nests. Super windy...  40°


Funny... me too (wind, not kits)

Wind was barreling along all night last night... still some gusts this morning.


----------



## r3bauer

Windy here too. 40 mph gusts. Rain on and off all day. Didnt get to much done today.


----------



## promiseacres

1 bunny kindled finally this evening, 1 is still holding out but has fur pulled.


----------



## Baymule

Daxigait said:


> I have bought chicks from Hoover hatchery because they are certified mycoplasma free. They come color marked with colors on their heads.


That's who these came from. 8 more died today. I ordered through Tractor Supply. So far, this has been a lousy experience.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> That's who these came from. 8 more died today. I ordered through Tractor Supply. So far, this has been a lousy experience.


That really sucks


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses Order new replacement chicks, raise them up and slaughter down the flock this fall. I usually make it a 2-3 day event. I slaughter and pack on ice Day 1, Cut the meat off the bones and pre cook the meat (heat shrinks the meat). Then I pack in jars, cover with broth and can. I simmer the bones for broth and usually can it the next day.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> That really sucks


Yes it does. I have a customer that ordered 20, slaughtered, pieced out and Food Saver packed. Now I'm wondering if I will even have 20 to sell. Last year I started with 55 and we slaughtered 44. They just fall over dead for no reason.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The ones I got from Tractor Supply last year were pathetic.  You know how Cornish Cross usually grow -  most of mine didn't top 5 lbs even after a couple months.  Three of the hens went to the laying flock and they're smaller than my Orpingtons….but they lay a nice egg.


----------



## Baymule

The ones I got from TSC last year grew to be huge. I hope these grow off as well as last year's. 
I wanted to buy from this hatchery, only an hour or two away, but they were sold out.

https://windymeadowshatchery.com/


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> That's who these came from. 8 more died today. I ordered through Tractor Supply. So far, this has been a lousy experience.


when I ordered straight from the hatchery years ago I did better. When I ordered through Tractor Supply this last time I lost half of them.  I don't know what the difference is except for there were more chicks from the hatchery than when I did it from Tractor Supply and I just don't think they stayed warm enough.

I do really like their isa for just layers. I keep my heritage Rhode Island reds for pretty birds.


----------



## Rammy

promiseacres said:


> 1 bunny kindled finally this evening, 1 is still holding out but has fur pulled.


Why is it called kindling when a rabbit has babies?


----------



## promiseacres

Rammy said:


> Why is it called kindling when a rabbit has babies?


Rabbits kindle, cows calve, ewes lamb, horses foal, goats kid....  maybe because their young are kits?


----------



## Rammy

I was wondering about that. Thanks.


----------



## greybeard

So why don't they call it Kittling?


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> So why don't they call it Kittling?


Because everyone will think you said knitting


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 3 new mini rex  kits overnight.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going to pull weeds in the garden today. Storm coming tomorrow, keeping the 3 grand daughters this weekend plus a friend, maybe cutting some trees Sunday. I got to at least get the tomato rows weeded, then I can plant them Monday.


----------



## promiseacres

Green pastures


----------



## CntryBoy777

Green looks so much better than white....


----------



## Baymule

I wish I had open fields like that, we have a lot of trees. DH loves his trees and it is like murdering his children to cut any.


----------



## Rammy

I like trees, too. Nice shade for the animals. But nicer to have it mixed with pasture. And a nice big pond for ducks. 
Oh, darn....Im awake. Thought I was dreaming.


----------



## promiseacres

well these are our current small pastures... about 2 acres total.... new place will have over 5 acres of pasture and 5-10 of hay ground, then 5 of "woods"


----------



## Daxigait

Rammy said:


> I like trees, too. Nice shade for the animals. But nicer to have it mixed with pasture. And a nice big pond for ducks.
> Oh, darn....Im awake. Thought I was dreaming.


Like this


----------



## Rammy

Daxigait said:


> Like this
> View attachment 60958




Is that a duck or goose in the pond?


----------



## Daxigait

Rammy said:


> Is that a duck or goose in the pond?


It's a blue heron.  unfortunately I was up at the barn milking and my cell phone doesn't have good enough zoom.  He/She is a big one.


----------



## Rammy

Daxigait said:


> It's a blue heron.  unfortunately I was up at the barn milking and my cell phone doesn't have good enough zoom.  He/She is a big one.


My first thought was egret, but wasnt sure since it was blurry when you zoomed in. Thats why I thought maybe goose because it was so big. Nice pond.


----------



## greybeard

Difficult to tell but appears to maybe be a blue heron standing.
I have them here.

I kept a few trees but not many. Maybe 1-3% of what I started with.


 


It was a mess to clean up and turn productive but worked out well as I could do it.
Before;


 


 

after;


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Green pastures


Not here!



Baymule said:


> I wish I had open fields like that, we have a lot of trees. DH loves his trees and it is like murdering his children to cut any.


I was going to suggest you invite @greybeard over with his chainsaw, then I read the second sentence.



Daxigait said:


> It's a blue heron.


Sucker will clean out your pond of frogs and fish given the opportunity.


----------



## greybeard

this one has no idea how much mortal danger he's walking toward. 3' in front of it, just barely in the water, there's a Conibear 330 beaver trap with a closing force of about 100lbs per side.


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> Not here!
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest you invite @greybeard over with his chainsaw, then I read the second sentence.
> 
> 
> Sucker will clean out your pond of frogs and fish given the opportunity.


I'd be glad if it could clean out a few of the frogs. I have way too many.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to rain all day, got a houseful of kids. Found some shredded zucchini in the freezer yesterday so will let the kids make zucchini bread today. The 11 year old and her friend are going to cook dinner. Rainy days and grandkids equals a day of rest. Going for another cup of coffee. Life is good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just having my first cup!   Time way off this morning  -- one of my does decided to have twins yesterday.  Knew yesterday AM it would be within 36 hrs, from checking her.  I'm thankful she waited until I go home from work.  FF mini Nubian and it was a little tight!!   After first, 2nd was fast.  WHEW.  Sooooooooo, had to do a little "these are YOURS -- Mommy 101".   Alas, it was 1:30 when I went out to be sure tummies were both full for the night.  Then everyone laid down.   Rain all day today.  I work.  Out in a few to check all and then dress to leave.

Oh -- one of each  buck & doe.  So I'm 4/1 with kids right now.  Hope that ratio changes!   Only first 2, 5 more to go.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee... slept in and need to get chores done.


----------



## RollingAcres

Didn't have coffee yet, out of coffee at the moment.  So just had some tea. 
It's going to be in the 70's today.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, I really need it this morning. BB2K and I need to leave in a few - we are taking assorted baby bunnies, chicks and "Blondie the Easter Pony" to a local toy store to do round two of our annual Easter visits. It's a little bit bittersweet; she's a high school senior, and this may be the last time we do it because she may not be available after this (*sniff*).


----------



## greybeard

Just keeping an eye on the sky here. Possibility of some pretty strong stuff moving thru here this afternoon and early tonight, moving from West to E/NE. Outside, it just 'feels' bad. Warm, heavy, humid, breezy and overcast. A _when air masses collide_ type thing, which rarely brings good things.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> she's a high school senior, and this may be the last time we do it because she may not be available after this (*sniff*).




Yep...  I sometimes just do not understand how time moves on.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Just keeping an eye on the sky here. Possibility of some pretty strong stuff moving thru here this afternoon and early tonight, moving from West to E/NE. Outside, it just 'feels' bad. Warm, heavy, humid, breezy and overcast. A _when air masses collide_ type thing, which rarely brings good things.


Tell us what it turns into.


----------



## greybeard

Turned into this:
TORNADO WATCH
ISSUED: 11:24 AM APR. 13, 2019 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
TX
. TEXAS COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

ANGELINA BRAZOS CHEROKEE
GRIMES HARDIN HOUSTON
JASPER LIBERTY MADISON
MONTGOMERY NACOGDOCHES NEWTON
PANOLA POLK RUSK
SABINE SAN AUGUSTINE (me)SAN JACINTO(me)
SHELBY TRINITY TYLER


----------



## Baymule

We had a hail storm.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@greybeard and @Baymule - ya'll stay safe!

I think it may mostly stay north of us...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Rainy days and grandkids equals a day of rest.


As long as the kids are old enough to deal with their needs. Making dinner sure is a bonus!



Bunnylady said:


> she's a high school senior, and this may be the last time we do it because she may not be available after this (*sniff*).


Oh, "empty nest" syndrome before it happens. What are her plans for next year?



Baymule said:


> We had a hail storm.


Lucky you! Did the kids go out and play in it?


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Turned into this:
> TORNADO WATCH
> ISSUED: 11:24 AM APR. 13, 2019 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
> TX
> . TEXAS COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE
> 
> ANGELINA BRAZOS CHEROKEE
> GRIMES HARDIN HOUSTON
> JASPER LIBERTY MADISON
> MONTGOMERY NACOGDOCHES NEWTON
> PANOLA POLK RUSK
> SABINE SAN AUGUSTINE (me)SAN JACINTO(me)
> SHELBY TRINITY TYLER


Pretty big area!

Stay safe!



Baymule said:


> We had a hail storm.
> 
> View attachment 61017



Such GREEN!!!!


----------



## greybeard

We fared fine here, but lots of damage farther North. Alto, Franklin, Lovelady all had tornado sightings and Franklin was hit hard. Lots of East Texas is without electricity still. 
_Entergy reported 4,384 customers without power in Robertson County, 4,874 in Madison County, and 2,748 near Walker County as of 4:30 p.m. Oncor reported 1,000 customers in in Leon County, 1,400 in Limestone County, 5,500 in McLennan County, 500 in Freestone County, 1,700 in Falls County, 1,800 in Bell County without power._

https://weather.com/news/news/2019-04-13-severe-impacts-tornado-texas-louisiana-mississippi-alabama


----------



## Alaskan

Dang!  Huge area damaged!  So not one tiny tornado?

Lots of them touching down?


----------



## greybeard

Several.
It's moving/moved into the Southeast US now.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...es-trail-of-horrific-damage-in-texas/70007983

Lookout Tenn, Alabama, Ky, Ill, Mo, Arkansas. Okla and, North Tx not out of the woods yet either.
Current radar as of 10 minutes ago:


----------



## Alaskan

Pretty huge!  Wow!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Pancakes too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Having coffee now.   Not out yet, we have some light showers going on    All day yesterday and light, off & on for today.  NC is getting heavy rain a couple hundred miles South.  Of course, clearing & warm all week -- 50 hrs of work all week -- then some rain for the weekend after.      Geesh.   

  enjoying for a little while.    Work later today.   Sunshine would be nice.


----------



## promiseacres

Cold and rainy..  sure makes everyone grumpy....


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! Coffee down, breakfast of corn beef hash and eggs done. DS3 is out doing chicken chores now, and the ducklings are doing well. Gave the dog a bath and going to clean the garage today. Trying to get some of my list done before my surgery on Thursday.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Better temps today, back to 70 tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I was sore and tired all weekend from the weed pulling marathon I did in the garden on Friday. Having the grand daughters plus a friend all weekend gave me a chance to rest up so I can go out today and hit it again. I took wagon loads of Poor Joe, fescue, lamb's quarters, clover plus other weeds to the sheep and they ate it up. Yesterday we took the girls out to the area that we have been working on to get cleaned up and picked up branches, sticks and small stuff. We made 4 loads in the mule. The 2 year old brought me a stick and said, "That's enough."  Then Russell came over and laid down a bunch of small trees, limbed them and stacked them up so we can cut them for firewood for DD and her family. I stuffed the ewes full of hay before I turned them loose on the tops. Going for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Alaskan

We had snow Friday and Sunday, and some hail too.

But it is spring!

The varied thrush is back, so even with the pond iced over....SPRING!  

Kids are running out now to tap the birch tree.


----------



## Mini Horses

We had some of the storm system that moved North from TX and did so much damage from several tornadoes.  So Sunday night it slid in, NE direction.  About 3 AM Monday morning I was awakened with the blowing & howling.  Didn't hear the rain due to all that but, we got our share!   This morning things were everywhere they didn't need to be including 3 animals.    Got them back where they belonged and took care of closing where the storm had opened.   Just a broken barn door latch and a fence post.   All is good....  Yeah, sure needed coffee this morning.  News/weather said 73 mph winds in our area last night & will maintain about 30 all day.

DDs duck hatched at least 10 ducklings.  5 more eggs still there.  Don't know if pipping or not -- haven't been to the duck area and they aren't mine anyway.   I'm sure they're cute as all ducklings ARE!   I'll check them out tomorrow.   He says, the hen won't mess with the littles and "runs from them"  LOL.  I told him to stay away and let her finish the job and she will take care of them! 

I was out checking on goats when they came to the barn to tell me.  Of course, they were carrying flash lights and felt it necessary to shine the things into the goats and get them all up.    Had to "remind" them to shine it up to reflect from metal, no one needed it in their eyes.      Yeah, dog & cat people.  

Any way -- no one was trying to kid right then.  Have one within about 36 hrs & was doing a "bed check" on her.  Another within the week, it appears.  Last 3 are looking like early to mid May.

With the warm weather and more than ample rain, grass is surging along -- warm weather types are happily awakening!  It's sure greening up all over now, not just patchy cool weather areas.    NICE  because decent hay has gotten hard to find.  Won't need much now except for any stalled goats during kidding.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! No coffee for me until after labs this morning.  Going to be nice here in Iowa today. Looking at close to 70.  Planning on just checking on the ducklings and chickens until DS3 comes home and  an do chores for me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.. got to get chorse done and horses loaded then off to the state park for a morning ride.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. This morning we go to town, get a few grocery items, go by TSC, run errands, then back home and we'll clean up the tops and mess from having trees cut on Sunday.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good morning y'all. Thanks for coffee. The sun is out and it's going to be in the high 50's today. Tomorrow will be a bit better then it will rain for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rammy

Morning. Have ten duckies hatched so far. One isn't doing too well, though. I had to help it out of the shell as it seemed to be shrink wrapped a little. It bled some but the bleeding has stopped. Just a little weak. Going to give him/her some nutridrench when I get home. Got it in its own brooder until it gets better. Seemed a little more perky this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here it's lovely out!  Sunshine, mid 40s and climbing to low 70s, light breeze.  Pretty nice out there   The kids are jumping and running, cute to watch.   

Can confirm 3 broodies!  Yeah, been waiting to be sure...I'm sure.  Each has 4 eggs -- 2 also have a golf ball -- So I will set up a controlled, secure area and move them into pens one night this week.  I had been removing eggs so the ones under each are all "about" the same lay & set date.  When I move them, one will get all the eggs and other two will get some I am collecting now.  That way, one will hatch out 7-10 days ahead, others about same time couple of weeks later.  Mainly, not wanting to "waste" time and hens for only 4 chicks each, at most.    May actually buy a dozen eggs from a local raiser. Making contacts for availability.

Heading to work in a few.    Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Mini Horses

What a wonderful day!   Beautiful weather and I came home to brand new twin doelings   Dry, full tummy, with their FF mom -- who's doing great!   They even came to me for petting.  That was a surprise.   Probably about 3 hrs old then.

Another doe is in the barn, early labor.  Barn checks will happen until she kids and all that.  There's some low moaning going on.  I'd love her to get done before way into the daybreak hours...oh, doe kids would be extra nice.  

Pics are on other device.   Will add later.  



  new girls .





 
Kids dropped, ligs gone, moaning & in a kidding jug.  It's time!

Right now I'm at 4 buck/3 doe kids....all white. Saanen.


----------



## Mini Horses

Brat had kids about 11:00.  Twin boys. Oh, well, it's fine. Mom & kids doing great.  Just in from last check for night.   All full tummies, mom expelled placenta, I cleaned pen.     To bed, to bed.  Even got some colostrum to freeze.     5:30 will come very soon!

Everyone have a great day -- when the sun comes up.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Another nice one is predicted


----------



## Baymule

I woke up around 1AM, last time I looked at the clock, it was after 4AM. Grrrr.....


----------



## Alaskan

Lack of sleep must be contagious... I didn't sleep that great either. 

The edges of the pond have melted,  so

And today I am setting some duck eggs in the incubator for a friend.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Didn’t sleep good last night either! In computer classes for work today. We are changing computer systems. My eyes need propped open


----------



## greybeard

This looks 'interesting'.......Déjà vu all over again..


----------



## Alaskan

Need to push that far west where they need it.

I would guess you would prefer dry over rain at the moment.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all! Todays the day, finally having zurgery to free up the nerve in my left elbow. Six weeks from today I should be back to full action. DS3 has been a life saver with chores and helping me around the place.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Need to push that far west where they need it.
> 
> I would guess you would prefer dry over rain at the moment.


I prefer dry over rain at any moment.
It is pouring and storming like mad here currently.

_
ISSUED: 4:13 AM APR. 18, 2019 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
...SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR EASTERN WHARTON...GALVESTON...
SOUTHERN SAN JACINTO...FORT BEND...SOUTHEASTERN MONTGOMERY...
BRAZORIA...CHAMBERS...LIBERTY...CENTRAL MATAGORDA...SOUTHERN POLK AND
HARRIS COUNTIES UNTIL 515 AM CDT...

At 412 AM CDT, Doppler radar was tracking a line of strong
thunderstorms along a line extending from North Cleveland to
Langwood to near Brazos Bend State Park. Movement was east at 50 mph.

Winds in excess of 40 mph will be possible with these storms._

Moving that fast, it shouldn't last much longer tho.....there appears to be a 2nd line behind this one.

This interactive map shows air movement..and wind. Every time a low moves across Texas from West to East, the low pressure funnels Gulf moisture up ahead of the dry line that is currently sill out in central Tx.  The whole mess is moving East North East, so the mid South and SouthEast are gonna get a good helping of this too.


----------



## Mini Horses

You guys in TX are getting rain that is then coming HERE!    I'm not really wanting it right now -- but, the guessers say tomorrow late day will be wet, wet, wet...into Sat.   

Sleep?  What's that?     Was up until 2:30ish Tues nightWed morning with doe kidding, got a "nap" until 6 AM.  Did chores, went to work, home about 5:30 for chores - again.  Let me tell you, by 9: I was in bed!  Of course, up at 4:15 AM this morning  due to early in bed time But was nice to have 7 hrs straight sleep.   Yeah, this old gal needed it.  I'm awake but, eyes still feel "raw".  Coffee should get me going, so far only had hot tea.   Brewing coffee now -- join me!   Then chores, work, wash, repeat.

Fortunately our weather temps have been good lately.   Nice for the does and new kids.   Grass is growing, kids are bouncing around, cuteness abounds.   Then, I have to leave for work  You know, these jobs get in the way of my farm time.   Wish they would just send $$ and let be stay home -- WAIT, that's retirement, isn't it?   Uhhhh...I do get some of that now    Retirement 2020 --  hurry!    Hard to wait.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee.  
Rain, storms today. 
Currently 61, temp dropping today.... be a good day to stay inside... other than those chores.... hoping baseball practice is canceled.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

r3bauer said:


> finally having zurgery to free up the nerve in my left elbow.


Hope that goes well for you!   My DH is having nerve conduction tests today on both arms/hands.  Surgical correction probable...sigh.


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> Morning all! Todays the day, finally having zurgery to free up the nerve in my left elbow. Six weeks from today I should be back to full action. DS3 has been a life saver with chores and helping me around the place.


Hope your surgery goes well for you. Recovery will be hard as you look at all the stuff you can't do while you heal up. But then it will all be worth it and you can get on with living.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hope that goes well for you!   My DH is having nerve conduction tests today on both arms/hands.  Surgical correction probable...sigh.


I hope his tests go well. If he needs surgery, then maybe that will help and fix the problem. You are a wonderful woman, you are his support system and take the best of the best care of him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks, @Baymule   Not all that wonderful, lol!  We just do what we do and handle each problem as it comes up.  He would do the same for me...


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks, @Baymule   Not all that wonderful, lol!  We just do what we do and handle each problem as it comes up.  He would do the same for me...


He is a great guy, I know you want to keep him around for a looooong time!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope things went well and your recovery goes even better @r3bauer! 

@frustratedearthmother I hope that they can figure out a way to effectively help your husband!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks @Wehner Homestead.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Cooler temps this Good Friday morning...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Need several cups today. I’m off a few days and don’t have that added stress and I’m still not sleeping well.


----------



## Baymule

Drinking my coffee, watching the deep rosy glow of the sun shining through the trees.


----------



## r3bauer

Pain is manageable with oxycodone and tylenol.  Nerve block wore off about 2am. But I was already taking my pain meds in anticipation of it wearing off. Thanks for the positive comments!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for checking in, was wondering about you! The pain and misery will go away as you heal up and you will be so glad that you had this surgery.


----------



## Alaskan

Can't believe I haven't yet shared this photo of my eldest...  the friend he was staying with cobbled it together.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Mini Horses

Well between work and chores, lucky to log on   Then there's the shower & sleep part..    @Wehner Homestead  you know that our sleep patterns won't change for the few days off  but, you can try!   I have found melatonin helps me, if I think of taking it about an hr before bed.  PLUS  you have those lovely young'uns to help you stay awake!  When you get to MY age & stage, you'll find naps happen easily  

I've had to milk the doe with new twins since she is an "over achiever" in the milk production.   So I was able to replenish the colostrum and first couple days of "rich" milk for the freezer.  While I have not had to use any, you never know.  Plus, I have had occasion to share the wealth for some who needed it.  We have a wildlife certified rescue near and on occasion she needs it for a fawn.  Nice to have it.

Have 4 in milk now and  4 more due.    Since I have the large gals (Saanen & Saanen X Nubian) they are totally on board with production!  Two of this years are FF with great udders and full.   I am thrilled with one who is the daughter of "the worst udder" on the farm (but huge producer!) and she has a great one!   Looking forward to keeping her in milk a while.  She just had twins 3 days ago...doelings!!!!   They are 3/4 Saanen.    Lot of white kids here.   So far 6 bucks 3 does.    Another doe due  "soon"    At least large twins,  possible trips -- she's big!   Then 2 or 3 more in another month.  MILK abounds!!     Say cheese, cream, butter....   I want SO badly to just stay home...next yr that is my goal.

Seems quiet on the board...what are you all doing out there?


----------



## Baymule

I'm up, on 2nd cup of coffee. I'm setting out tomatoes today. It is still cold at night, but what the heck. I think we are done with frost for the spring. It is in the 50's at night, but has been warm and sunny during the day, today it is supposed to reach 80 degrees. 

@Mini Horses you have a lot of milk! Make lots of cheese, freeze some of that cream for your coffee.


----------



## promiseacres

Colored Easter eggs last night.  Thanks for the coffee... got my baking done yesterday.... DH is working today, he finally was given another crane truck! !!!   That will make fixing the big tractors much easier!!! & safer. So he is moving his tools.  this afternoon plan on going to the farm to fill the dumpster. Currently sunny, hope it holds.


----------



## Baymule

Love the colors on the eggs! So pretty! On SS there is a thread on using natural dyes. Purple cabbage makes the most beautiful deep blue color, who knew? 

https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/natural-easter-egg-dyes.16084/


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Love the colors on the eggs! So pretty! On SS there is a thread on using natural dyes. Purple cabbage makes the most beautiful deep blue color, who knew?
> 
> https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/natural-easter-egg-dyes.16084/


This is just neon food coloring.... we tie dyed them... maybe some day I will look into natural food colors...


----------



## Alaskan

We spent 3 days this week cleaning the church... all of the deep cleaning stuff that is always put off.... we did NOT do everything that needed doing.  We tired out.  -sigh-

Plus the usual stuff at home of course.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mini Horses said:


> Another doe due "soon"



 When I arrived home from work today I found two 1/2 dry, nursing, large white doelings    Good work, Daisy!!!
Now we are at 6 bucks/5 does.     Catching up.  Talk about "who's who"  9 white, one black and 1 pale crème.  Saanens need to be stenciled .  If you "know them" you see little differences, especially since most have some spots on their udder.  Weird, I know.   To average passerby it's a whole lot of white goats.

Should be another 3 weeks for the next group.  Little rest time.

It's been a great day here -- sunshine, warm and breezy.  I stopped at a friend's to pick up 3 LOVELY fig trees she had rooted from her trees.  She gives me about 95% of the figs -- they don't eat them  ---   I give her eggs & all the fertilizer she wants for her garden.  But the trees are getting older and  so last Fall we decided to package some shoots with dirt, secured around the base  by cutting a big plastic plant bucket, securing it and letting it grow.  Now, about 7 months later, these things are beautiful.  3 & 4 foot tall, leafing and all that....I love it...& her for doing it.   Don't even know the kind -- nor does she as they were in the yard when they bought the place some 25 yrs ago.   But, small, sweet fruit.  I dehydrate them and enjoy. Yep, still getting her figs, these won't bear much for a while.  So now my "orchard"  has 3 apple trees (young & flowering), a huge plum tree and these 3 figs.   I plan to add about 6 blueberry bushes later this year.   On a roll.

I need to go play with the goat kids, check for placenta drop, etc.   Love it....I am so blessed.  I love my little farm. If I am lucky, tomorrow I can get my garden going.  Better late than never.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> When I arrived home from work today I found two 1/2 dry, nursing, large white doelings    Good work, Daisy!!!
> Now we are at 6 bucks/5 does.     Catching up.  Talk about "who's who"  9 white, one black and 1 pale crème.  Saanens need to be stenciled .  If you "know them" you see little differences, especially since most have some spots on their udder.  Weird, I know.   To average passerby it's a whole lot of white goats.
> 
> Should be another 3 weeks for the next group.  Little rest time.
> 
> It's been a great day here -- sunshine, warm and breezy.  I stopped at a friend's to pick up 3 LOVELY fig trees she had rooted from her trees.  She gives me about 95% of the figs -- they don't eat them  ---   I give her eggs & all the fertilizer she wants for her garden.  But the trees are getting older and  so last Fall we decided to package some shoots with dirt, secured around the base  by cutting a big plastic plant bucket, securing it and letting it grow.  Now, about 7 months later, these things are beautiful.  3 & 4 foot tall, leafing and all that....I love it...& her for doing it.   Don't even know the kind -- nor does she as they were in the yard when they bought the place some 25 yrs ago.   But, small, sweet fruit.  I dehydrate them and enjoy. Yep, still getting her figs, these won't bear much for a while.  So now my "orchard"  has 3 apple trees (young & flowering), a huge plum tree and these 3 figs.   I plan to add about 6 blueberry bushes later this year.   On a roll.
> 
> I need to go play with the goat kids, check for placenta drop, etc.   Love it....I am so blessed.  I love my little farm. If I am lucky, tomorrow I can get my garden going.  Better late than never.


Blackberries!  Plant blackberries!!!


----------



## Baymule

congrats on the new kids and the fig trees. Have you ever made strawberry fig preserves with strawberry jello? They are soooo good!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Colored Easter eggs last night.


We are going natural again this year. No young kids "needing" to color eggs. And the only white layers I have are laying smalls. Thus we will have an array of browns and greenish blues.



Baymule said:


> Love the colors on the eggs! So pretty! On SS there is a thread on using natural dyes. Purple cabbage makes the most beautiful deep blue color, who knew?
> 
> https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/natural-easter-egg-dyes.16084/


I bet water from artichokes would make an interesting green color. The water in the bottom of the pressure cooker is pretty dark.


----------



## Baymule

I grow purple mustard greens, they turn green when cooked, the water turns purple......now I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Alaskan

More of that white flakey stuff falling from the sky.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I saw a post somewhere...maybe Pinterest of all the different natural colors. I’m thinking it’s really neat but I don’t have time to put forth that much effort!


----------



## promiseacres

HAPPY EASTER!  
Coffee is on... unfortunately no new kits this morning.... someday I will get a new batch of Velveteen lops...


Wehner Homestead said:


> I saw a post somewhere...maybe Pinterest of all the different natural colors. I’m thinking it’s really neat but I don’t have time to put forth that much effort!


Have to agree.., neat but when???


Alaskan said:


> More of that white flakey stuff falling from the sky.


Can't like this....


----------



## Baymule

Good morning and Happy Easter!


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Blackberries! Plant blackberries!!!



I have LOTS of wild ones here.  At some point I would like blackberries & raspberries.  Not happening this year.  But plans to do maybe next -- unless huge sale on plants  



Baymule said:


> Have you ever made strawberry fig preserves with strawberry jello



No.  I make a few jars of fig preserves.  Used to make a lot of strawberry -- from fresh picked -- because my DH liked them a lot.   Personally I don't use more than one or two jars of any jams a year, so not really worth my time.  Made 8 half pints of fig ones last year and still 7 are unopened.  At least they last a while    Just rarely have toast and so, rarely jams/jellies. 

This morning with coffee I had 2 slices of sausage and some cabbage slaw  I  know, weird breakfast.    I need to eat more of these plentiful, good for you eggs!    Going out to milk shortly.   That's starting up again.  But love the  milk.  I drink coffee straight up but, hot tea needs cream & just a touch of sugar.    Within the next 30 days I will be needing to regularly spin milk for cream & butter -- best results in early lactation -- then cheeses need to happen.   I love lasagna and the goat cheese is "free" and plentiful.   Plan to do a few "hard" cheese this year, first time. Have to go buy the rennet, enzymes, whatever    Only the kefir ones in hand.  Discovered a local shop for all this, only 50 miles out. 

   Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jams and jellies ain't just for toast anymore, @Mini Horses , ya can use them to make a glaze for most meats....a pork roast or chops in a crockpot with a couple of Tbsp of blackberry jelly or jam makes for some tasty pork....and adding some orange marmalade to some steam saute chicken, gives it a real zest of fresh taste....course, there is always homemade biscuits!!....but, that is bread and many try to avoid that these days and times.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> ya can use them to make a glaze for most meats....a pork roast or chops in a crockpot with a couple of Tbsp of blackberry jelly or jam makes for some tasty pork....and adding some orange marmalade to some steam saute chicken, gives it a real zest of fresh taste


YUM!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah -- cooking with is an option & one I've used often.  Love bread & biscuits just don't eat much of them.  Those things seem to settle on the hips now days.     And while I don't actually diet, eat what I want, I do tend to move toward the lower calories.   I "graze" a lot -- low blood sugars -- so I have learned to stay away from the things that cause the sugar highs & lows, to keep stable.   Have milk with the cookies.  

I am a good cook but, when just ONE to cook & eat you often lull through meals.   Healthy, dense nutrition is my main goal.  Then there's that brain fart and I eat the entire chocolate cake!    Aging has it's challenges.  I can attest to that and I am among the lucky ones who has been healthy & active.  Figure I have another 30 yrs on this body & in this life.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had to milk Brat.  I mean, she was slapping that udder back & forth with every step!   Had previously taken a quart of colostrum and a quart on each of next 2 days of milk/colostrum.   Today, day 5 after kidding, it was just unreal!!  Her twins are huge and nursing.  But she needed at least 3 more to suckle.   I took 3 quarts and she looks like she's ready to walk into the milk parlor now.    But, not the over extended sight she was.   The milk is like drinking half & half -- sweet cream.   Just no way she could not be milked.  I know they make what's used but, she had so much it had to come out or explode.   Her twin sisters, a year younger, are not quite as bad but still huge.   Milk goats, for sure!!!!!!   I am amazed.   It's not from overfeeding.  Her mom was quite a prolific producer!

THEN -- garden woes.  Wanted to go pick up a mower, trailer loaded with heavy metal shelving units.  Thanks DS!   Wanted to cut grass & till.  Considered a tiller...have one but, it's a tow with mower one...need mower.       Called TSC..would rent their trailer for $15.  They are closed today!      Thought I'd bushhog a field, can't get the darned thing pushed onto the PTO (ALWAYS an issue -- no one here to help).   Did chores, cussed, nothing solved my predicament.     

Wish I had a hot tub!   Long soak & glass of wine sounds good right now.   I need to relax.

Oh, well, guess I will go cuddle with the goat kids.  At least they won't be a disappointment.    I'm over my rant.  I'm sure this group understands.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've certainly had days like that - so rant away!


----------



## r3bauer

Hello all. Day 3 of the hostage situation.  Aka recovery lol. Things are going well. DS2 mowed the yard for me. DS3 prepped the garden beds.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL -glad you're doing better!  Thank goodness for your helpers!


----------



## Alaskan

Merry Christmas!

My place today.  

The church after morning services





My pond




The priest said he saw a wild mallard walking about on the ice on the church pond.

Clearly a mentally retarded mallard.


----------



## Mini Horses

@r3bauer,  glad you had help.  Keep up the recovery!

@Alaskan while it is quite unseasonable for my area, the snow & church is quite lovely in your pictures!  Really a post card perfect picture.


I've gotten my trailer emptied, moved my work schedule around and plan to go get that mower first thing in the morning!!!  Need to mow and need to till that garden area!   I will, I will, I will    Tomorrow is to be sunny, warm and a mow/till day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... lots of ball practice and sunny days this week!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is rather cool here this morning.....low humidity and 48°....tho, it is headed for a high of 83.....I remember my days as a coach.....I loved working with the girls in softball and basketball.....never a dull moment.....


----------



## Baymule

We are adopted grandparents to 4 neighbor boys and get invited to their games. We love it. 

Thanks for the coffee! I’m going to plant Cherokee Purple tomatoes today. And pull more weeds! Tomorrow I have jury duty.


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> Hello all. Day 3 of the hostage situation.  Aka recovery lol. Things are going well. DS2 mowed the yard for me. DS3 prepped the garden beds.


Glad things are going well so far and that your helpers did. Hopefully they didn't complain too much about having to do it


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is percolating... yes it's 4:45...
DD 2 decided it was time to be up... put in movie and checked rabbits (meatpen bunnies are due)  and started coffee.... both kids have ball practice. DH is coming  between and taking dd2 and ds home. She and I might take a nap later today...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I have jury duty today. From 8:30 till they decide they don’t want me at probably 5:00. Not one time have I ever been picked for a jury.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning. Lost a duckling overnight.  DS3 said she was lethargic and not moving well last night. He checked on them this morning and found her. We will bury her thos afternoon when DS3 gets home from school. Its a part of life but still disappointing


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-oh....ya done gone and done it Now, @Baymule , ya are in judge Roy Bean's territory.....guess we'll have to call ya the "hanging juror"............


----------



## Alaskan

r3bauer said:


> Good morning. Lost a duckling overnight.  DS3 said she was lethargic and not moving well last night. He checked on them this morning and found her. We will bury her thos afternoon when DS3 gets home from school. Its a part of life but still disappointing



So sorry


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I have jury duty today. From 8:30 till they decide they don’t want me at probably 5:00. Not one time have I ever been picked for a jury.


How often do you have to go? I was called when I was in college, at least they moved it to summer. Back then (and for all I know still is the same in So. Cal) you had to go EVERY day for weeks. Sit there and read or play cards or whatever waiting to be drawn for a possible jury seat. Only got seated once, heard the testimony in a divorce case, came back in the morning and they had settled overnight. Back to the boring wait. When DW was called some years ago she only had to go 4 times, about a month apart and 2 of those were cancelled. You call in and see if they need you to show up. 

Sorry about the duckling Rob.


----------



## greybeard

Here, you don't get called to jury duty after you reach age 65. I've been on several before that and looked forward to each one of them.


----------



## Bruce

My MIL was called up and she's 86.


----------



## Baymule

This is the second time in 4 years since we moved here. In Polk county, I was called in about every 2 years also. 

Today there were probably over 300 people to start with. Then they started on the exemptions, college students, people that were caregivers for sick or elderly family, people with small children and no one to watch them, and so on. That whittled it down. They went through all these steps, everything took time. They had each person walk by, to get their card scanned by the computer. Everyone had to have a pay sheet filled out and how to be paid. You could claim your $6 or waive it or donate it to 1 of several options. I donated mine to foster kids. Each person had to walk by and turn in their pay sheet. Then the people who wanted to be paid had to line up to get their $6. Finally the judge came out and went over the exemptions again. People lined up again to get excused. All this took a couple of hours. Then they called out names of potential jurors. The court sent 20 people to a JP's office in Precinct 5, to be there at 2:00, they all left. Then they called out, starting with #1, people's names. #48 had left. OH NO!! What a dither of excitement, he left! It took probably 10 minutes to resume calling out names, up to #70. Then they had to go through the random selection process to replace #48. The rest of us were dismissed. I was out of there by 11 AM.

So once again, I was not chosen for jury duty. The look on some of the people's faces when they were called clearly showed that they did not want to be there. If I had need of a jury, I sure would want people who wanted to be there and not be angry at the waste of their time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I guess I've won (or lost- depending on how you feel about it) the jury lotto several times.  Many years ago I was chosen to be on a jury for a capital murder trial.  We were to be sequestered for several weeks.  I had teenagers at home - so I was all for it, lol.  But, they did a plea deal right before trial started.  Several years ago I was picked and sat on a jury.  Short trial - lasted a couple of hours.  Interesting way to spend an afternoon.  Was called again a month or so ago and we were dismissed after a couple of hours.  Our county pays $10!  We also have the choice to keep or donate. I chose a women's shelter.


----------



## Alaskan

We do the exemptions ahead of time... when you get your first postcard. 

You are assigned a month...  and before the month starts you have to fill out an online questionnaire.....to make sure you aren't exempt. 

Then on your month you have to call in every evening...and you are told when to call back...or when to show up.

I think it is every 2-ish years.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on...
I have been on our counties list this past year.... and once other time since we moved... though this time the current judge doesn't see my lack of  childcare options as an excuse. I definitely don't want to decide someone else's fate.... so far things have settled prior me having to go in..
Need to get chores done then start my online training for a job.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> though this time the current judge doesn't see my lack of childcare options as an excuse


Same here......  which I find odd.   : hu


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> We do the exemptions ahead of time... when you get your first postcard.


Same here...to an extent...but the exemption choices on the mail-in card are limited and will still be reviewed...it's not an automatic bye.

Once we are selected to go on the small pool for specific case, (about 25-30 selectees) we would then go to a small empty courtroom, before the presiding judge for that case, and go thru the voir dire process, wherein both the prosecution and defense attorneys gets to decide whether or not they actually want you on the jury. (not all states do this)

Child care is not usually an automatic exemption, as it is viewed the same as if one was going to a job. There are exceptions but they generally expect parents to find a babysitter or temporary child care the same as if they would have to do in any other instance that the parent needed to be out of the household.
This is a duty and one of the very few (3) that all citizens of this country are expected to fulfill. Vote, pay their share of tax and serve on jury. 
I've personally never been much on shirking any civic duty and have served on jury duty even as a single parent with 4 children at home. An exceedingly small price to pay to live and work free in this nation. Freedom, comes at a cost..in this case, just some time.


----------



## Baymule

Well, I just turned this morning's leftover coffee into iced coffee. I put sugar, cream and ice, stir it up, feet up, kicked back in recliner.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Well, I just turned this morning's leftover coffee into iced coffee. I put sugar, cream and ice, stir it up, feet up, kicked back in recliner.


Not a fan of cold coffee but too often that's how I end up drinking mine.


----------



## Baymule

I buy it at Starbucks, so why not mix me one up at home.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning all.  Officially one week out from surgery. This is driving me nuts.  Im going crazy just sitting here.  DS3 is doing an amazing job of taking care of the chores but it bugs me when I can't even feed the animals. 
Anyway,  The ducklings are growing like weeds. Chickens are laying like mad and Im getting the gardem planned out. Around here we plant on mother's day.


----------



## Baymule

It won't be long and you will be back at your regular routine. Sometimes you just gotta suck it up and do what has to be done, no matter how crazy it makes you. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

I normally like my coffee hot and straight up.   BUT I have had a couple cold coffee that are ok.  That is the only time I do like cream and just a touch of sugar in the coffee.  Maybe drink a couple during the summer.  They are "better" on a hot, hot day!  TX has that covered, right Bay?  

Had 5 broodies and now, I see 6.   Poor RIR had a lovely nest in a corner, mounted feed tub.  I noticed this week that a hen had been adding eggs when the RIR left for a daily "business" break.  Tonight I go out and see the RIR sit on the top board at the front wall of the stall, making little moaning noises.    What's up with that?  Walked over to check if something had happened as she was all huddled on the nest this morning and there on the nest, the hen who had been laying those eggs!!!   No time to settle this right then -- I had milking to do.  So...in AM I will need to be the "hen cop" and move everyone around.   Including the two RIRs in the goat barn sharing a nest & 4 eggs.   They will each get a new clutch and those 4 will go in with the hen who is setting 4 eggs & a golf ball.    It's that time of year!

One goat doe is being milked & feeding twins  Always an over producer.  I noticed a full sister is going to need to be milked starting tomorrow, also with twins.  I held off for a week on this last one but, just huge amounts and I do use them for milking on a regular basis, kids are fat and beginning to nibble grass, etc.  It's all good.  Only 1X day for a couple weeks, then 2X.    Just a lot more chore time that's hard to find when I'm working jobs 50-60 hrs a week this time of year.    Juggle!!   That's why my computer time is

2:30 AM  .  Gotta go to bed!   Up at 6.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> 2:30 AM . Gotta go to bed! Up at 6.


That is not enough sleep!


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses no its not....

Coffee is hot.


----------



## r3bauer

Iced coffee down, no sling last night or this morning.  I appreciate all the encouragement.  Im eager to get back to normalish!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses you need more rest that that! Yesterday we ran errands, starting with going to the other side of Canton to get a mini tiller. I've been looking at them, they start about $300 and up. Found this one for $30. It hasn't been run in 2 years. We took it straight to our friend, Robert. he's going to put new fuel lines on it, clean the carburator and all that good stuff. Then he gets to use it too.


----------



## Baymule

Watching Sheep TV. DH finally gave the ok to let them out in the yard, it’s planted in clovers and he likes the pretty blooms. The blooms are dying back, so it’s sheep time. They are belly deep and chomping away. All I need now is a glass of iced coffee... but I’d have to go in the house and get it.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep all -- it is NOT enough sleep.   But some days it happens.  Most often I do get 6-8 and if I am home, a short catnap  


Today I found both hens on the egg in the feed tub   They both growled at ME, otherwise, seemed ok with each other.  I left them to it.   

We had a big, bad storm in our area today.   It happens, I went work after chores, so glad all I seem to have had was wind & heavy (!!) rain.   All had shelter, so napped a lot I bet.

@Baymule,  I've been looking for one of those, too.  No tiller repair guys near but, I'm hopeful!   Once the garden is in and growing, I'd rather run that than hoe all day!   Had one about 30 yrs ago.   Believe I wore it out.   The search is on.  I check every day on CL.   It will happen!    Just can't maneuver the big pull behind and mower when there's only a small area to work.   Does great to start tho     Haven't hooked it up since I bought another mower last week.  Had too much yard to cut first.  Ahhh...another job.  Need that 

I'm heading to bed!   Sweet Dreams to all!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses you need more rest that that! Yesterday we ran errands, starting with going to the other side of Canton to get a mini tiller. I've been looking at them, they start about $300 and up. Found this one for $30. It hasn't been run in 2 years. We took it straight to our friend, Robert. he's going to put new fuel lines on it, clean the carburator and all that good stuff. Then he gets to use it too.


I've found the 2 cycle mini tillers to be 'less than impressive'. I've had 2 and gave them both away. The ring and pinion or brass worm gear down on the bottom end are the weak points. Hopefully they have improved in the last 6-7 years.


----------



## Baymule

This one is a 4 cycle. Our neighbor is going to put a new carburetor and fuel lines on it, the kits are $15, cheap enough. It's not like I'm going to dog it to death, it will do what I want it to.


----------



## greybeard

Will probably work much better in your sand than mine did in the clay I have.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Highs mid 40s.... baseball practice then softball games.... looks like softball might get rained out though.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mid 40s ahh no thanks I LL keep my heat. Our high is 85 already I need to finshf working in my garden today and get some plants planted and replant some seeds between a rabbit escape artist and the chick(teens) dust bathing where the are not wanted some of my seeds died or didn't come up I pretty sure the chicks were eating my seeds so it time to clip wing and hope they can no longer squeeze through the fence. also have house work to do today as well. I be baking some bread today and keep thinking about a cake so that might happen as well.i could really use some coffee but the coffee maker broke as did the pot so we be going to the store soon.


----------



## Baymule

You can boil coffee in a pot. Toss in a few cubes of ice to settle the grounds. It’s not bad.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's is neat .Have to try that and added science experiment woohoo lol


----------



## r3bauer

So we have a dang winter storm warning! This is insane! 60° yesterday!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's is neat .Have to try that and added science experiment woohoo lol


It's campfire coffee. AKA hurricane, the power is off coffee. LOL


----------



## Baymule

r3bauer said:


> So we have a dang winter storm warning! This is insane! 60° yesterday!


Get some syrup and make snowcones. Enjoy!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Highs mid 40s.... baseball practice then softball games.... looks like softball might get rained out though.


Yeah....40s here too.

I am so excited!  The ice is remelted from the pond! (Again) and I can see all of my driveway! 

 it keeps going this way.  My coops are filthy,  and need repair, but the 2 feet of snow makes that tough to impossible.


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> So we have a dang winter storm warning! This is insane! 60° yesterday!


NO shoveling for you!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....  
Bacon and french toast in a bit.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks, I need coffee!


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> NO shoveling for you!!!!!


Nope not shoveling. It will be melted by this afternoon


----------



## Mini Horses

2 days in a row...8 hr of zzzzs.   Nice!!   

On second cup of coffee.   Hope everyone is having good weather.  It always helps with work and our moods.     Moderate here and sunshine.   Mid 50 nights, mid 70 days -- with some in upper 70s.   Typical for this time of year, FINALLY.   

Haven't seen a post from several in a long time...hope all is well.  Everyone is busy, I know, but we like to at least have a pop in 

Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## r3bauer

44° right now. Ducks are getting big. DS3 is up to cleaning the brooder 3x a day and filling there food and water the same. 
I get the stitches out Thursday and hopefully out of the sling then too. DW has been an amazing woman during all this with my arm.
DS1 had a live performance with his rock band Friday night we went too and he stayed at the house all weekend. 
DS2 just got promoted to assistant manager at his job so he is working a lot more. 
We got 6" of snow yesterday and its melting today. Its going to make a muddy mess of things for a while.


----------



## Alaskan

Barf on the snow!


Ours does keep melting.   

The cranes have come to dance on the lawn, so spring is here!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Oh mylanta how is everyone? I've been MIA and I apologize for that. Missed our conversations and sure could have used some advice along the way. Hopefully yall dont tar and feather me for being gone!


----------



## Mini Horses

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hopefully yall dont tar and feather me for being gone!



Nope -- but, 30 lashes with a wet noodle may be in order.  Hope all is well.  We are pretty forgiving.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Mini Horses said:


> Nope -- but, 30 lashes with a wet noodle may be in order.  Hope all is well.  We are pretty forgiving.


Oh my. That sounds intense! Haha. Will definitely have to catch up over coffee in the am!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on...rain.... most the day.... hoping bb and sb get cancelled.... girls played in the rain Saturday.... me too as I am now the official assistant coach....got the shirt to prove it...need to get moving get chores done then my online training.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Oh mylanta how is everyone? I've been MIA and I apologize for that. Missed our conversations and sure could have used some advice along the way. Hopefully yall dont tar and feather me for being gone!


It’s about time you got back here. What have you been up to?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It’s supposed to start raining here tomorrow or Wednesday then rain the rest of the week. Last weekend we got 3 1/4”. Today we’ll finish dragging branches to the burn pile so we can burn it after the rain.


----------



## r3bauer

Rain most of the week here. Snow is all gone though! Our coffee machine died this morning.  Going to buy one Wednesday along with a new vacuum.  Exciting huh? Lol


----------



## Rammy

Need to water the garden today. Didnt get much rain last time it did rain. Need to get my sprinkler out.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> It’s about time you got back here. What have you been up to?


Eh. Left my job. Started rescuing horses. Somehow I now have 5. Got a husky, sold her Saturday. Hated doing it but..... trying to rebuild my chicken and duck flocks.... got 40 baby chicks downstairs waiting on us to finish my grow out coop. Might sell a few a chickenstock. No more pigs. Lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

How have yall been?


----------



## greybeard

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Eh. Left my job. Started rescuing horses. Somehow I now have 5. Got a husky, sold her Saturday. Hated doing it but..... trying to rebuild my chicken and duck flocks.... got 40 baby chicks downstairs waiting on us to finish my grow out coop. Might sell a few a chickenstock. No more pigs. Lol


Does rescuing horses pay better than the job you left?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

greybeard said:


> Does rescuing horses pay better than the job you left?


 your funny!


Absolutely not. But at least the horses aren't jealous that I am better at things than them. Also they dont harass me. It got to the point where I hated waking up to go to work. The horses are more rewarding and peaceful. No drama. I apparently dont do people well. Can't deal with attitudes and self worth crap.


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> Rain most of the week here. Snow is all gone though! Our coffee machine died this morning.  Going to buy one Wednesday along with a new vacuum.  Exciting huh? Lol


Very! Gives you a reason to get up and out 
Big decisions to be made, there are a bazillion coffee makers and about as many vacuums.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Eh. Left my job. Started rescuing horses.


Time to get another job to pay for the horse upkeep! After reading your last post I bet your stress level has dropped substantially. Sounds like it was a toxic work environment.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> Very! Gives you a reason to get up and out
> Big decisions to be made, there are a bazillion coffee makers and about as many vacuums.
> 
> 
> Time to get another job to pay for the horse upkeep! After reading your last post I bet your stress level has dropped substantially. Sounds like it was a toxic work environment.



Yes very toxic. I am looking but I'm not in a hurry...


----------



## r3bauer

Bruce said:


> Very! Gives you a reason to get up and out
> Big decisions to be made, there are a bazillion coffee makers and about as many vacuums



We have narrowed it down to a ninja coffee bar and a shark pet and allergen model vacuum...


----------



## Rammy

MatthewsHomestead said:


> your funny!
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. But at least the horses aren't jealous that I am better at things than them. Also they dont harass me. It got to the point where I hated waking up to go to work. The horses are more rewarding and peaceful. No drama. I apparently dont do people well. Can't deal with attitudes and self worth crap.


Wish I could leave my job.


----------



## Bruce

Uh oh. Things going south again Rammy?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rammy said:


> Wish I could leave my job.


It was not an easy decision...


----------



## Alaskan

Here we had our Easter (Pascha), so stoked!  It went well, and excellent food!

I love when we are a week behind, because then I get to buy all of that candy that is now 50% off.

My snow is FINALLY looking like it is melting properly.   Hope we don't get any more.  Maybe 2 more weeks and I can FINALLY get the the coops cleaned out get started on repairs.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

oh my pants yall. hubbs and i are talking about our chickens and since we are rebuilding our flocks (thank you elsa for wiping us out, thats why she is gone, couldnt break her of it). anywho, we CANNOT decide!!! too many choices. im liking the four brahma chicks. but i think i like the barnvelders too. we have a dozen cuckoo maran and ten welsummer. thinking of selling them to get barnvelders. hubbs wants deathlayers but of course we dont have a purse large enough to payout for a trio of them. any one have suggestions? im open to honest opinions.


----------



## Rammy

MatthewsHomestead said:


> oh my pants yall. hubbs and i are talking about our chickens and since we are rebuilding our flocks (thank you elsa for wiping us out, thats why she is gone, couldnt break her of it). anywho, we CANNOT decide!!! too many choices. im liking the four brahma chicks. but i think i like the barnvelders too. we have a dozen cuckoo maran and ten welsummer. thinking of selling them to get barnvelders. hubbs wants deathlayers but of course we dont have a purse large enough to payout for a trio of them. any one have suggestions? im open to honest opinions.


Just keep them all.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> oh my pants yall. hubbs and i are talking about our chickens and since we are rebuilding our flocks (thank you elsa for wiping us out, thats why she is gone, couldnt break her of it). anywho, we CANNOT decide!!! too many choices. im liking the four brahma chicks. but i think i like the barnvelders too. we have a dozen cuckoo maran and ten welsummer. thinking of selling them to get barnvelders. hubbs wants deathlayers but of course we dont have a purse large enough to payout for a trio of them. any one have suggestions? im open to honest opinions.


I prefer breeds with clean feet (so not the Brahmas...though they are nice) because I get a bunch of mud...or wet snow. 

So... bantams to brood, I have Wheaten Ameraucana.  I really liked the FEMALE d'anvers (great broodies and wonderful personalities) but all of the male d'anvers were hugely people aggressive.   The bantam white Leghorns I had were great,  and some of the bantam wyandotte (great color selection with those).

For egg laying I prefer fancier Leghorns (longer lived than the production Leghorns and lay almost as well), my Spitzhauben,  and Dominiques. 

But my best ever standard sized broody was a cuckoo Marans.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, I liked the Welsummers I had way back when.  Pretty good layers,  and most had spotted eggs which are fun.

I wouldn't keep both the Barnevelders and the Cuckoo Marans since then you will have only dark egg layers. I think the Marans will be more broody and lay a bit less than the Barnevelders. But it depends what you want.

I would add a white egg layer,  it makes the dark eggs look way darker.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rammy said:


> Just keep them all.


You enabler you!



Alaskan said:


> I prefer breeds with clean feet (so not the Brahmas...though they are nice) because I get a bunch of mud...or wet snow.
> 
> So... bantams to brood, I have Wheaten Ameraucana.  I really liked the FEMALE d'anvers (great broodies and wonderful personalities) but all of the male d'anvers were hugely people aggressive.   The bantam white Leghorns I had were great,  and some of the bantam wyandotte (great color selection with those).
> 
> For egg laying I prefer fancier Leghorns (longer lived than the production Leghorns and lay almost as well), my Spitzhauben,  and Dominiques.
> 
> But my best ever standard sized broody was a cuckoo Marans.


I currently have an adult trio of mottled orpington and my OG chocolate orpington hen. Getting a jubilee hen tomorrow. Love my orpingtons. In chicks I have my own hatch ees out my recently deceased blue and lavender ameracauna hens, 4 light brahmas, 2 lav ameracauna, a barnevelder, a dozen cuckoo marange and ten welsummer. Currently have a total of 40 chicks.....
Just not sure what I want to keep and what I would want in place.... would love some Spitzs too though. So confused.

Although I am dead set on Welsh harlequin ducks...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Here are some newer horse pics. Dont remember if I shared any or not.... the fuzzy bear is Nature Boy. The sorrel mare with the star is Allie. No picture of Sully. He is still really poor but having well. Same coloring as Rose but mane and tail are way more blonde.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Question, would Tilley be considered a paint or a bay. Three socks and that face.....? Otherwise typical baby coloring.....


----------



## Rammy

Socks arent above the hock or the knee or she would be. At least thats what AQHA says. I had a horse that had a baby with stockings like that. Two more inches on one and He'd of been considered a paint and ineligable to be registered as a QH. Whew!


----------



## Baymule

I'd call her a bay with stocking legs and a blaze. If you want to get real technical, those are sabino markings. I have a sabino Tennessee Walker mare we went to a kill pen and bought, she was the skinniest horse I've ever had.

This is Pearl's picture at the kill pen, that I just couldn't ignore. I kept going back to her picture, showed her to my husband and he named her Pearl. We went and got her the next day.


----------



## Baymule

This was our first ride.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... @MatthewsHomestead all your talk about chicks makes me want some now.... but waiting until we move... always something. 
cows may be in the future also.... 
Cute horses. It's a tough job to rescue horses...either you're limited on space and time or you take the chance and rehome.... I am dreaming of rescuing,rehabbing ponies.... too many have a chihuahua syndrome.... 
My training is done....missed passing by a point.... but wasn't sure I truly had time with trying to get Mom moved.... ball season and homescgooling... sigh...  oh well.


----------



## Baymule

I don't consider myself a rescuer, I saw a horse I liked and a good price and bought her. I know I take a chance buying from a kill pen, but what the heck. I've pissed off more money than that on stupid things before. When I want another horse, I will go back to the kill pens for one. There are sick, injured, old and some crazy horses in kill pens. But there are also horses that just don't belong there, good horses that nobody wanted and you just have to find that one you want. It's a risk, but I'll take it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all I making ho tea if anyone wants any. The kids are all asleep so it's quite first time in awhile it's been this quite lol. I can actually hear m own thoughts.... Okay moving on. On chicks I have ee, welsumers, buff opg.,barred rocks, comets, champion pearl, and Rhode reds. I like the heavy egg layers I hatch and butcherthe ones we can't keep currently we have 5 hens and 44 chicks. I don't know if I told yall but we set up a new pin for the rabbits so far they are loving it. However that being said I now have to go out there and catch them to put them in cages again because we are expecting lots of rain and that (mostly the whole yard really) yard has been know to flood depending on how much rain we get. But it suppose to rain for the rest of the week. I was hoping to get more garden work done before the rain but that didn't happen. @promiseacres I know how the home schooling goes I am looking at ordering next year's curriculum which one do you use


----------



## promiseacres

@promiseacres I know how the home schooling goes I am looking at ordering next year's curriculum which one do you use[/QUOTE]  We'll mainly Abeka... my first grader will be doing mostly that next year... my 4th grader will be doing it for Math... and looking at other curriculum for Language. He'll have Science (apologia) and History at Co op.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I did look at abeka some we currently use rod and staff it's alot of work for her (gear more towards school then homeschool) I been debating between our fathers world and sonlight.


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> oh my pants yall. hubbs and i are talking about our chickens and since we are rebuilding our flocks (thank you elsa for wiping us out, thats why she is gone, couldnt break her of it). anywho, we CANNOT decide!!! too many choices. im liking the four brahma chicks. but i think i like the barnvelders too. we have a dozen cuckoo maran and ten welsummer. thinking of selling them to get barnvelders. hubbs wants deathlayers but of course we dont have a purse large enough to payout for a trio of them. any one have suggestions? im open to honest opinions.


Kinda depends on your goals! Deathlayers - Greenfire Farms? If they REALLY wanted to save this breed they would be selling chicks for a LOT less than $99 unsexed to others who want to breed them. The gold looks a lot like a Golden Campine, different comb. I have lots of different breeds because I like to have chickens I can keep track of and have an idea who is laying (not that they go to camp if they don't). 



promiseacres said:


> My training is done....missed passing by a point.... but wasn't sure I truly had time with trying to get Mom moved.... ball season and homescgooling... sigh... oh well.


You can try again? 1 point isn't much and perhaps after your mom gets moved you will have more time to study.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I did look at abeka some we currently use rod and staff it's alot of work for her (gear more towards school then homeschool) I been debating between our fathers world and sonlight.


It's a solid curriculum... but yes a lot of work. My two are naturals at math so we'll keep at it. DH wants me to get K4 for our youngest... so probably will. but will make Kindergarten last closer to 2 years. Our co op has been a great source and lets see other curriculums.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> You can try again? 1 point isn't much and perhaps after your mom gets moved you will have more time to study.


   Not for this "assignment" but hoping they'll offer another at some time. It's grading essays for standardized tests... so having to align my thoughts  and just the fact of not having had a english class for over 20 years... we'll I thought I really did ok but... IDK like I said I wasn't too upset... I really was struggling to get things done during the training.    I will get paid for the training though.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She loves math and science it's the phonics an d reading we have more problems with but I get kinda tired of the constant amount of work I think she currently does 36 pages a week (she is six started first grade early). I have two main concerns one beIN when the boys are old enough for more the just preschool and the other being that next year add historvand an actual science along with are and music with them. Not sure wit as much time as rod and staff takes each day if we could do it. Normal we start at ten and finish by four.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101  that is a long day!!! We try to start at 8-9 and be done by lunch time... for both the first grader and 4th... but my son is doing well and is pretty independent at this time. Sometimes it does take most the day though. We're done with co op classes and just finishing up a few things the next month.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Rammy said:


> Socks arent above the hock or the knee or she would be. At least thats what AQHA says. I had a horse that had a baby with stockings like that. Two more inches on one and He'd of been considered a paint and ineligable to be registered as a QH. Whew!





Baymule said:


> I'd call her a bay with stocking legs and a blaze. If you want to get real technical, those are sabino markings. I have a sabino Tennessee Walker mare we went to a kill pen and bought, she was the skinniest horse I've ever had.
> 
> This is Pearl's picture at the kill pen, that I just couldn't ignore. I kept going back to her picture, showed her to my husband and he named her Pearl. We went and got her the next day.



Ok. I do get confused on color, markings and their technical terms sometimes. Thank you for helping me on that one. 

As for chicks, I'm still slightly confused about what I want to do. Want good egg layers, want some that go broody, want some good for meat.... so I guess an all around dual purpose bird. Different breeds are cool bc then you never know how the chicks come out and it's like Christmas watching them hatch and feather out. 

@Baymule Pearl is gorgeous! Tilley, Allie, and Sully were kill pen rescues. And as you see, Tilley is super kid friendly. Sully, poor guy, you could fit your fingers through his ribs when he went into QT. He has put on weight and ribs are not as noticable, but he is still poor. May be rebuilding a friends barn in exchange for use of the one good stall and 6 acres of pasture.  we do not have a lot of space atm and still looking for land....


----------



## Baymule

Sully may take awhile to finish out nice and plump. He'll probably put on weight fast, then slow down and still look ok, just not slick and pretty. That takes longer.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

we are going to go and see how much work is involved in putting up the pasture fencing and the barn repairs this evening. hopefully it goes well and we can move all but one so they can have some good yummy spring grass....


----------



## greybeard

Just 1 cup for me this morning as I had an early eye dr annual appt......but I now have a pair of those free & fancy (& foldable) designer sun glasses all "The Beautiful People" yearn for and wish they could afford....since he dilated my eyeballs clean out of their sockets.
Good news is my 3 yr old prescription is still good and no glaucoma or astigmatism to amount to anything. (I'm diabetic)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

great news! glad to hear all is well. i bet you rock the socks off those designer shades!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I am looking at ordering next year's curriculum which one do you use



I never used 1 single curriculum.   I used different things for different subjects .



promiseacres said:


> (Rodcand Staff) It's a solid curriculum... but yes a lot of work.



I agree, I love their stuff...but much of it is too much work for us.  Hack.

I did use and LOVE their reading series, starting with their 5th grade "a time to plant" Those are SO GOOD for character training and values etc.  I didn't like the grades 1 through 4 ones. 

Their "Christian Light Readers" are fantastic, all grades.   And those go I think from grade 1 to 8.  I also loved the "God is Good" set for little kids.

Also loved their "Health for the Glory of God"

Ok... done with Rod and Staff stuff.

For phonics and early reading, I like the Bob's Books.





And the Explode the code series.  Explode the code is all work texts, and very well done.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> She loves math and science it's the phonics an d reading we have more problems with but I get kinda tired of the constant amount of work I think she currently does 36 pages a week (she is six started first grade early). I have two main concerns one beIN when the boys are old enough for more the just preschool and the other being that next year add historvand an actual science along with are and music with them. Not sure wit as much time as rod and staff takes each day if we could do it. Normal we start at ten and finish by four.



For math, especially the lower grades, I loved Right Start math.  I really think it gives the best math foundation.

For the younger grades (below grade 5) we would do mostly fun science kits that everyone in the family could participate in.  And nature walks, gardening,  cooking, and make all of those science. I would also take them to the library and they got to pick 3 books each for that week.  Sometimes I would make them find books on the science topic we were covering.  So weather, lighting,  bats, whatever. 

History we always did together, still do.  Sometimes we still do science together.  I read a bit, then ask them questions,  quiz them, make them find places on the globe, in an atlas, etc.  I love History and Philosophy and the Philosophy of Religion.   So I would pick a different era for each year, and then find books on that that were good.  

When several were getting into high school we did an American History year which was a great deal of fun because I found an antique American History book (written before WW1, when the Panama Canal was halfway done), and alternated reading that book with a modern American History textbook.  It was cool because that was not only history, but how do we view ourselves,  how do we view what America has done.  How does the viewpoint of the writer completely change how things are written and presented. 

Music is hard,  because that is usually a single child activity.   However,  it is manageable. To be honest though...  I only managed to get the first 2 a few years of piano lessons.  We did sing though as a family.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Just 1 cup for me this morning as I had an early eye dr annual appt......but I now have a pair of those free & fancy (& foldable) designer sun glasses all "The Beautiful People" yearn for and wish they could afford....since he dilated my eyeballs clean out of their sockets.
> Good news is my 3 yr old prescription is still good and no glaucoma or astigmatism to amount to anything. (I'm diabetic)


That is good news!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I actually use the Bob books as well. My favorite part of sonlight was that they aren't grade basied so much more age range 5-7 ect and they had you reading together then talking about wat was read and then Coby work and things like that not the current book work and the estimate time to complete each day is 3 he's for all of it so yay


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> It's grading essays for standardized tests


That is SO subjective!!!! I couldn't do it.



MatthewsHomestead said:


> As for chicks, I'm still slightly confused about what I want to do. Want good egg layers, want some that go broody, want some good for meat.... so I guess an all around dual purpose bird. Different breeds are cool bc then you never know how the chicks come out and it's like Christmas watching them hatch and feather out.


I don't have Orps because they supposedly tend to go broody (and IIRC aren't real feed efficient). No need here for girls that don't lay because they are "hatching" pine shavings. If you want some for meat, you might want to just get some meat breeds, I'm always amazed at how fast they get to "eating size" compared to the egg laying and dual purpose breeds. I don't have Rhode Island Reds but they are the classic "lots of eggs" brown layers. My Exchequer Leghorns are pretty little birds but don't lay as big as claimed (supposed to be med to lg) or as often so for white eggs, I think you need to stick to white or brown leghorns. Black Australorps and Rocks are also good layers. Then you NEED  some Easter Eggers for blue/green eggs. 



greybeard said:


> but I now have a pair of those free & fancy (& foldable) designer sun glasses all "The Beautiful People" yearn for and wish they could afford


Mine aren't foldable, they roll up into a small cylinder. I think I have 4 of them. At least I remembered to take one with me the last time so I didn't get yet another.


----------



## promiseacres

Well just got an email. I can continue with training on a probationary status....    guess it's good though... just an adjustment. I like the thought of getting paid and being at home with my kids.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I dont butcher a lot so dual purpose is more up my alley. Think we will keep a couple of what we have (for a colorful egg basket) add some speckled Sussex, some splash ameracauna, austrolorp, and a few buff brahmas.then either silver appleyard or Welsh harlequin ducks. Whichever I can get a hold of first at a decent price. I've only ever had my jubilee and my chocolate orpington hens go broody once last year. It was awesome and they stuck it out as a team. I loved not having to incubate. I think my chocolate is wanting to go broody again. She isn't quite ready yet so maybe in a month or so I'll let her set....

All this homeschool talk has piqued my interest.... we talked about it but I dont think my two youngers mom would be on board. We share week on week off with her..... makes things tough but we get to have them consistently....


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> All this homeschool talk has piqued my interest.... we talked about it but I dont think my two youngers mom would be on board. We share week on week off with her..... makes things tough but we get to have them consistently....


I knew a family that homeschooled kids that were in a one week with each family situation. 

It was interesting because they split the subjects.  So the one house did all language arts, and the other house did all sciences. 

It was a good arrangement for them.  And that way there didn't have to be a bunch of communication over what had been done, or agreement over curriculums, etc.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Would a donkey we a good idea to put in with my horses. We got the 6 acre pasture but the area is prone to coyotes....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I slept late, guess I was tired. 



MatthewsHomestead said:


> Would a donkey we a good idea to put in with my horses. We got the 6 acre pasture but the area is prone to coyotes....



Horses don’t need protection from coyotes unless you have a mare foaling out in a pasture. In that situation coyotes might attack as the foal is being born, killing the foal. It happens but it’s not that common. 

If you get a donkey, get a standard size gelding or Jenny. No jacks! Minis are cute but fall prey to dogs and coyotes. Get a donkey because you like it, not for protection your horses don’t need.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I seen post about donkeys with smaller animals And apparently it depends on the donkey some are great protector And other hurt/kill those they were intend be to protect. I would think it would be fine with large horse I wouldn't put in with ponies sizes just out precaution. Our neighbors have one I with their deer herd and it stays with them non stop and another neighbor has them in with horse and from what I seen they are fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I would agree with bay though horse are very capable animals and have been known to kill large predators when they had to.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Get a donkey because you like it, not for protection your horses don’t need.


X2.

Basically what is being proposed, is protecting one equine with another equine. A horse can already kick and bite and run at least as fast  as a donkey.....most of those who recommend buying a donkey for protection just happen to have one (or a dozen) for sale.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Off topic but I have wiggling eggs ahh lol. I was put eggs on the floor of incubator and the eggs kept rolling around at first I thought it was me so I kept fixing them and the I wasn't touching it an one starts wiggling back and forth so cool. Duck an geese eggs, three of the geese eggs were wiggling lol


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thanks guys. Not a fan of donkeys. Maybe a dead broke gentle mule one day.... if it fits the bill of needing rescued.... for now I'll just focus on my rescues. Yall gave me great input. Love ya for it. I'm soooooo lazy today. Need to clean my bathroom and my dirty nasty duck pool. Not excited for it though.


----------



## Alaskan

Playing with poo... usually not an exciting prospect.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Alaskan said:


> Playing with poo... usually not an exciting prospect.


Especially since I was just covered in it.


----------



## Alaskan

I once, _once_, hammered with a poo covered hammer.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good Morning all!     Coffee going on here.

Weather is just perfect....but, gotta go to work.   Off Sunday and guess what -- RAIN.   I will take that as a suggestion to stay inside and clean this house!        Maybe I will get some cooking done while that happens -- some crockpot, long bake time, etc., type things.   I am hoping to get the garden tilled Sat morning...then plant, then the rain will seem OK.  

Milking is in full swing here.  I am co-milking three with their kids.   Even with "sharing" I am having to take in close to 2 gallon a day.   These are heavy milk producers -- that's mostly what I raise -- so Sunday looks like (while inside!)  I will spin for cream and make cheese.   THEN, my frig will be able to hold more.   It's a cycle    Need to clean the porch frig  as it's ready for a Clorox bath after winter and pollen.  I'll do the inside of it too while I'm at it.  

My eggs are cutting back.  With 7 of my layers on broody duty!     You just have to grin & bear it!   still enough for customers, especially since I had to boil and feed 3 doz last week.  There's that "no room for" thing again.  

Only 2 more months of heavy, heavy work hours -- then I can be home more.   That's a long time when you want to stay home    not so long, after it's over.  For those young'uns out there, sorry if you have another 20 yrs to endure.   I'm looking at "retire 2020"   --    Well, partially retire


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses thanks for the coffee.  Busy day again if ball game doesn't get rained out.... chores then get my training done and girls have dental appts.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all! Im getting my stiches out today.  I will see what they say about a brace or what also.


----------



## Baymule

Lightening shook the house last night. Hard rain. More coming. Thanks for the coffee. I’ll make some more, it’s a coffee morning.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee need coffee thank you. Both boys have a stomach bug and the youngest is running fever. We are already behind in school was hoping to catch up this week we see what happens. I need to pasturize milk and clean house somemore hopefully baby boy will feel well enough for me to get some things done currently holding him while they watch paw patrol his temp is up again. 
Mini horse that's exciting about retiring!!
Promise good luck at the dentist.ml


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Lightening shook the house last night. Hard rain. More coming. Thanks for the coffee. I’ll make some more, it’s a coffee morning.


Definitely a coffee type of morning/day. Been up and at it since 430. Ready for a nap but won't do that until midday when its hottest out.


----------



## Baymule

I went to the garden and pulled weeds from the sad beet rows. I planted them early, they mostly didn't come up, but the weeds sure did. So I carefully weeded around the survivors. I planted two packets of beet seeds. I want some pickled beets! I make them with cinnamon sticks and whole cloves, they are darn good. Last year I only got 4 jars worth and I made them last as long as I could. I spent 4 hours outside this morning, it started to rain again, so I came in. My husband planted the two clumps of wild plum suckers we rooted. 

I'm gonna go make some home made pimento cheese.

1 pound cheddar, grated
1 package cream cheese 8 ounce, softened
1 jar chopped pimentos
Couple glops of mayonnaise just enough to hold it all together.

Great on sandwiches, crackers, celery sticks or eat it on a spoon


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Coffee need coffee thank you. Both boys have a stomach bug and the youngest is running fever. We are already behind in school was hoping to catch up this week we see what happens. I need to pasturize milk and clean house somemore hopefully baby boy will feel well enough for me to get some things done currently holding him while they watch paw patrol his temp is up again.
> Mini horse that's exciting about retiring!!
> Promise good luck at the dentist.ml


Sorry that your kiddos are sick. Sometimes just being a comfort to them is all you get done. I get to relive those moments because we are the back up baby sitters for our 3 grand daughters. They get sick, we keep them, sometimes take them to the Dr if Mom or Dad can't get off work. Then we get sick, ain't that how it goes?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sometimes expect this time i think i had it first..... but i just chalked it up to first trimester issues... i am doing some computer work while nurse him. i been thinking about what alaskan said about how she makes her  own school for her kids and decided to finish this year like that to see how it works for us. i been getting frustrated with how fast rod and staff goes. they introduce a word a lesson then, then you wont see that word again till three lesson and you forget it completely.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the words i am mean are like because, should, could, would.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> I went to the garden and pulled weeds from the sad beet rows. I planted them early, they mostly didn't come up, but the weeds sure did. So I carefully weeded around the survivors. I planted two packets of beet seeds. I want some pickled beets! I make them with cinnamon sticks and whole cloves, they are darn good. Last year I only got 4 jars worth and I made them last as long as I could. I spent 4 hours outside this morning, it started to rain again, so I came in. My husband planted the two clumps of wild plum suckers we rooted.
> 
> I'm gonna go make some home made pimento cheese.
> 
> 1 pound cheddar, grated
> 1 package cream cheese 8 ounce, softened
> 1 jar chopped pimentos
> Couple glops of mayonnaise just enough to hold it all together.
> 
> Great on sandwiches, crackers, celery sticks or eat it on a spoon


That recipe sounds easy and yummy. My MIL uses velveeta, not real cheese, and while it's good it's not great. shhhhh. Dont tell her I said that


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I am not of fan of pimenro cheese but my father loves it on a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## promiseacres

Pimento chrese spread...  sounds yummy. 
We survived the day... ball got cancelled so got the rabbit cages cleaned. Next 2 days will be spent moving mom... more training next week.


----------



## Baymule

Pimento cheese grosses me out.  I never would eat it. When I was in my early 20's, an elderly neighbor showed me how to make it and I liked it. I still won't eat any other pimento cheese but mine.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol I am not of fan of pimenro cheese but my father loves it on a peanut butter sandwich.



One or the other is fine BUT not together!  

Hope kids get to feeling better.  Sounds like you are expecting another?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Look at this pretty girl I picked up today. We named her Cora. She is an English Orpington. Yall know I like my orps!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mini horse lol so far youngest hasn't ran fever and the older boy seems better. My daughter hasn't shown signs and their daddy says he feeling ok (he had a root canal done today so he isn't t happy).  I am actually no that big fan of peanut butter either probably watching my dad eat his nasty combos that did it he also like mayo and banana on his peanut butter sandwich there something wrong with his tongue is all I can say. Oh before I forget our first duckling hatched tonight at 10


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Off to Moms... moving her class A rv....which has been sitting for years...


----------



## Baymule

You’re gonna need more than coffee.


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all.  Hope you have a great day. I got some errands to run and just need to get out of the house. The stitches are out and I don't need a brace or splint anymore so I can finally drive again.


----------



## Mini Horses

TGIF everyone.     

That used to mean more when I work the old 9-5 er.   Now, nada....I work most weekends & a lot of weekdays. 

Today, in at noon, but off Sat/Sun, so this week, TGIF is good!!

Coffee and chores finished. Probably need to go milk out a goat, she looks to need help.  Kids were nursing but their tummies aren't enough...my jar helps.

Of course, I have a list for this weekend that will take a dozen to complete    but, something will be done.  Mood & need will rule when it comes to choosing one of many jobs.

I haven't see Farmer Jan post in a while, Pastor Dave in a long time --  mystang was mia for a while as was Wehner...saw those both posted on her thread.  Just watching for those who are busy and just need to pop in and say "I'm busy but around"  

I'm busy and out to milk, then change up & to work!


----------



## promiseacres

Rv is moved. Eating a late lunch then off again.


----------



## greybeard

I once moved one that had sat for many years. When I finally got it where it was going, it was good for nothing but stripping it down and making into a self powered hay trailer. Finally sold it to someone that offered me a deal I couldn't turn down and they turned it back into a ghetto looking fishing RV for the coast. They lost it to hurricane ike.


----------



## Daxigait

I get lost in kidding season with my job being 55 to 60 hours a week and then dealing with babies and milking and linear appraisal is next weekend.  That means shaving and trimming etc.  I am trying to catch up on what you guys have all been up to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great!!.....
Glad it wasn't the "issue" that ya thought it could be.....just keep "focused" forward...."life" is full  of "changes" and the quicker ya "adjust" to what is "coming" the easier it is to "overcome"......just like "riding a horse"......


----------



## Alaskan

Most of my snow has melted...  so now comes the panic of getting everything done.



Over 80% humidity this week though...  so didn't paint.

Got the trash box rebuilt so dogs, eagles, and bears can't get in.

But so much else is on my todo list.


----------



## Daxigait

come out come out wherever you are. I really hate it when something is not where you normally put stuff and you have no idea why it's not there or where it might be. Of all times why are my clippers not where they're supposed to be I have my little ones, plusI have my finishing ones for udders, but I have no idea where my A5 is. 

All right, the socks and dryer are bad enough but this is ridiculous.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....  
It's too early... but got to get moving DH says... cinnamon rolls going in the oven in a few...


----------



## greybeard

I'm up....watching the river's NOAA hydrograph...looks like this one will be a minor flood. "Action stage they call it.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm up and checking weather.   Planned to till garden this morning, so checking weather issues.  A front is bringing rain but, that is "supposed" to roll thru just before daybreak tomorrow.  Heavy clouds today with very, very slight chance of occasional showers.  I can deal with that as it's later in day.  The cloud cover should be nice for the work.   Right after chores hope the tiller works without a hitch and  I can get the tomatoes in the ground!   Then the warm weather above grounds, like beans, squash, etc.   Later in week, root crops  We all know how plans go    But all is here to do this!!   And tomorrow I'm home -- looks like an inside day with the rains.

Coffee is good -- have some!    Hot tea here, too.


----------



## Baymule

Thunder woke me up at 2:58 and woke up our 2 year old granddaughter. I tucked her in next to me and she went back to sleep. I didn’t until after 4. Up at 6, coffee is good. 

@greybeard what’s the river look like?


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> Got the trash box rebuilt so dogs, eagles, and bears can't get in.




Oh, my!  Get it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all one of mine little ones had a nightmare poor baby. i distracted him with the new hatch-lings so now we are both up for good he been up since five something .... cant remember the exact time. any ways when we were looking in on them in the incubator the first two to hatch out were attacking the new duckling and the two new goslings so they are now in the temporary brooder and aren't very happy about it. i need to check the weather they be going outside in a old wooden rabbit hutch that's big enough for all of them and safe from predators for now they are in my kitchen as its the only place that has enough room. had some bad storms last night there was at-least one tornado just north of us. We went shopping yesterday, went to office max that place is dangerous lol to many school supplies and organizing totes. after i spent good portion there we went to Costco and i found several sets of books for the kids to read for school and a world and a us map. yay now i just have to find a place for everything living in  a small house has its draw backs lol. i am actually on my laptop this morning so my typing is actually much better. oh before i forget for those of you that homeschool(or those looking for a good website for a school age or younger child) i been using education.com and i love it they have printable pages, games and lots of other things. plus its a decent price you can pay for a lifetime membership and its not to bad. i have had it for awhile and enjoy it.  anyways i better get start on some chores i am going to decide what to cook and the cinnamon rolls sound delicious


----------



## greybeard

River is barely up, but it takes awhile for the upstream water to get down here. 
Still, I don't think this one will be bad at all..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

what river are you close to?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was all exciting no one had fever everyone seemed healthy then 8 am hit and one was running (Joshua) 103.4 the other was running 101.5 (Lucy). Josiah is hyper and well. So I gotten nothing done again today and Lucy stsrges running 103.2 anhour ago. I hope everyone's days is going well. We be laying  around here rest has it's uses I suppode.


----------



## Alaskan

Hard when one is hyper and the others just want to be snuggled while they pass out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's was easier when I wasn't nauseous (morning sickness normal time it starts to kick in for me) hoping to get hyper Baby to sleep s the other two can rest he thinks their campou I leaving room makes a perfect jumping/ wrestling mat.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well -- belt broke on tiller, went to TSC & got one.  By the time I got home, time to get ready for work.  So, three laps around the outside edges and kapoot!   Rain by daybreak -- home tomorrow & will be mighty annoyed watching it rain on  my parade!!!!!   I'd be happy to just get the tomato area done, so I can transplant these huge tomato plants.   The rest could get done later in week.  I'm sure praying for a light and fast rain.

On the good side -- before I left this afternoon, one hen had hatched 2 chicks, one still wet.  Tonight, she had 3 chicks & 2 eggs.   Another nest/hen had a lone chick & couple eggs, took that chick to #1 hen.   A third nest (2 hens on it) had a single chick, 9 more eggs, took chick to hen #1 -- who now has 5 chicks & 2 eggs.  It's dark & by daylight all should "be hers".

Obviously I had not penned them off and volunteer eggs appeared, so hatching will be odd.   I plan to swap out and eventually the eggs, too.   Like the two at hen #1.  If not hatched out tomorrow, I will add to another nest.   Musical chairs??  Or, musical chicks. 

Figure more will be hatched and raised that way.   It's tough to check them all each day.  They attack!  Will put mom & chicks into other pens as they stop sitting.  Takes a day or two.  Then.....will see. 

They sure are cute!


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> what river are you close to?


East Fork, San Jacinto River. It's my Eastern property line. We have some history, the river and me..


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, GB you sure do have some history with that river. Sure you don’t have river water in your veins? 

Been up since 2:30 AM. The 4 year old woke up throwing up. Got her bed, then mine, her, me, wound up in my recliner.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Coffee is on. Sun is shining and we are taking the day to get things done around here after church.
Yesterday got home in time for DH to mow our place...it was just a bit long...  we will go to the farm this afternoon to mow, unload a trailer and do some clean up. All I can say about thsee last couple of days is that family sure can suck.... I
@Baymulecan't like your update... hope you can rest today.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yuck poor baby I hope she feels better and you don't get it. 
Gray well I glad the river behaving an I have never heard of that river but I really dont go toward Houston area. We don't travel much . The older kids stopped running fever late last night don know if it was because of the every three hour meds or not didn't risk taking them off of the medicine. So far only me and Josiah are awake.


----------



## Baymule

No rest today! Got the washing done. Played with kids all day. Have baby chicks hatching out, they are enchanted  with them. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

I am tired.

Snow is still working at getting gone....  but this constant overcast sky....  

Dislike


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Have baby chicks hatching out



Me, too  -- everywhere!    Moved hen & 5 chicks.  Put her last 2 eggs under hen next nest over.  Had checked this AM and had one hen with 1 chick & 9 more eggs.   Another nest with 2 hens had a JUST out wet chick & another egg.  So, was going to take those 2 single chicks to move with 5.  Tonight, when moving time came, went for chick from hen with lots of eggs -- she then had 5 chicks hatched and attacking me!!   So, got the single from others and stuffed it in with her & hers.  Busy hatch day!   Still have 22 eggs under hens.  Some will get moved as hatches happen.  

NOW...rain at wake up, light and quit soon after.  I went to garden to till, had to change belt...de rust 3 bolts to remove cover...make 3 trips to TSC for belts.  Now, it just won't start!  OLD tiller given to me, had it running yesterday then belt went.   Did I say OLD?   At least 30!  Will make a couple calls tomorrow for info...& narrower belt.     We should know that "free" isn't.   but, engine strong when running.  I'm sure it's minor.     It did rain more but, ok.

Guess I'll pull the deck from the mower and pull the other tiller around to get it done!   Just didn't want to do the deck thing.     Son says he'll look at it tomorrow.  

Back to work tomorrow...busy week.


----------



## Baymule

How do you get so many broody hens? What breed/breeds? I_ want_ broody hens, never get one. 

However, The Looney Gooney Guineas, (on their 3rd nest) have a group effort going on. There is a traditional dark pearl female, a lighter, kinda washed out dirty brown pearl female and a big white with a faint pearl pattern male. The two females share a nest, the male guards, but mainly the dark pearl female. He chases away the light colored female. There got to be 25-30-ish eggs in the nest and the dark pearl started setting Friday.  As I understand it, there is a high mortality rate on the hatchlings, we'll see how it goes. A neighbor wants guineas, I was about to pull eggs from the nest to incubate, when she started setting.


----------



## Baymule

One more chick hatched out, total of 15 out of 24 eggs. Yesterday was the official hatch day, but they started popping out of eggs on Friday. 

I slept like a rock last night. The 2 year old had me up at 4:30 Saturday morning, the 4 year old had me up at 2:30 Sunday morning. My comforting thought is that their parents got some rest and sleep. LOL We keep all 3 girls at least once a month for the whole weekend so their zombie parents can sleep. Both of them have been in school, son in law to get his Masters and is applying for principal and assistant principal positions in the various school districts around here. Daughter is almost done with her PHD, after this week, she just has to write her dissertation and she will do that over the summer.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule, I love my broodies for their great mothering. Couple are NINJA moms, RIRs less aggressive.  I dislike so many at one time  as it can be fun & a work in progress.  Again this year, they decided it was "time" at my busiest work schedule.  With all the rains, I did not (again!!) get their separations from others set up in time.   Good side is this year two are actually in the coop, so hoping chicks will become part of the flock easily.

I have 3 RIR, 2 Marans, 2 barn yard mix...on nests.   4 are last yr broodies, 2 from last yr hatches, one?    I have a lot    Of course, that's 7 eggs a day not being laid for customers.   On the other hand, it's a flock of new hens to begin lay in Fall -- a good thing.   Roos will be freezer camp candidates.   I have had new flock roos added each year.   Plan to buy a few BOs & BR soon.  I like the heavy breeds.   I hope to get an area finished soon for all the new moms & chicks.   Some older hens will need to be culled as non producing this year   The new ones will become the layers, etc.  You know the drill.   Didn't cull in Fall/Winter as I knew this would happen and I wanted the chicks.

Considered taking all chicks to group raise but, I like them learning to be chickens from the hens.  PLUS no heat lamps, etc.   I have the shelters done, fence is here...just need to put all together.  SOON!   Hoping one late day this week I can have those in the chicken area and "together". Once they feather, fence can come down around them & they expand the free range area (which is already fenced)

Now, coffee #2, then out to chores, then to work.   Yep busy, busy work week and that makes my days very long.  

Hope all have a good week out there -- I have 60 this AM and only going to 70ish, overcast, no rain/wind.  Upper 70s rest of week -- sunshine -- will be nice.   I will get the darned garden in or collapse trying!     If I don't transplant tomatoes soon I will be container gardening!!!


----------



## r3bauer

My ducks  are starting quack!!! Its funny instead of all peeps its peep peep quack!!! Lol


----------



## Alaskan

My best broodies are my fancy breeder stock rose comb Leghorns, and my bantams.  The bantams are Ameraucana and d'anvers and they want to brood all spring every spring.   

The Leghorns are the best moms. They hide sets of eggs, hatch them all and defend them fiercely.


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry I didn't get the coffee on this morning. I finally finished my training, start officially grading tomorrow. And started turning the horses out to graze, I start letting them out to graze for shorter time periods then work them up. Initially gives me quite the work out as they don't understand why they can't just gorge on all the lush grass.... but they get their grain to come in so they adjust to the routine in a few days. Off to ballgames now.


----------



## Baymule

Sunshine yesterday and today, then predicted rain for 10 days.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Sunshine yesterday and today, then predicted rain for 10 days.



Ten days of rain ...... guess it's  time to rearrange  furnitue, paint a room or go on a trip


----------



## greybeard

Gonna get messy again and stay that way awhile looks like. 
The ground's a little soft yet but I guess I better get the lawn mowed today so I'm not mowing it in June with the big tractor and bush hog.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@Baymule Happy Birthday!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I was going to keep my mouth shut...but it's  out now......HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAYMULE
@Baymule.


----------



## Baymule

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Baymule Happy Birthday!


Haha! I know where you got that! I'm proud to be 64 years old today. I like birthdays and I want a whole bunch more of them!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Haha! I know where you got that! I'm proud to be 64 years old today. I like birthdays and I want a whole bunch more of them!



Did you get cake?


----------



## Baymule

No cake, my husband gave me a beautiful card. Friday our daughter, her husband and 3 girls and us are going out for BBQ to celebrate my birthday and Mothers Day. Sunday while everyone else is packing the resturants, we'll all be home and skipping the crowds. LOL Our anniversary is on Valentines Day, we always go out the day before.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Birthday, Bay!!!      Hope you had a great day.




Alaskan said:


> defend them fiercely



YEP -- they can hurt you!   I came in bloodied up tonight from an attack...tried to move them back in the hen house.  She tok them outside and they couldn't get up over the  door ledge.  There she was by the door, they under.  I wanted them in as there is a skunk who wanders in uninvited.  Bad move on my part!  I have an 1 1/2' shallow gash, plus 4 smaller ones.  

Tomorrow a ramp will go up at the coop door...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!


----------



## Rammy

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## r3bauer

Happy birthday!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Happy Birthday, Bay!!!      Hope you had a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP -- they can hurt you!   I came in bloodied up tonight from an attack...tried to move them back in the hen house.  She tok them outside and they couldn't get up over the  door ledge.  There she was by the door, they under.  I wanted them in as there is a skunk who wanders in uninvited.  Bad move on my part!  I have an 1 1/2' shallow gash, plus 4 smaller ones.
> 
> Tomorrow a ramp will go up at the coop door...


Oh good grief!

Good mama though


----------



## promiseacres

Tempted to make another pot.... working all morning (AND keeping the kids motivated) has been a bit rough... But I passed and am now grading papers 4 hours every morning. Horses behaved better this morning coming in off the field though. Just 1 ball game tonight. Ball games/practices every night this week.... probably will get some weather cancellations though. Everyone have a great afternoon.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Trying to get caught back up. Work has been crazy. I’ve done overtime. Training for a new computer system. I had a stomach bug. All three kids have had pink eye. So much to catch y’all up on and read. Tonight, I’m having trouble sleeping. Going to need coffee in the morning!!!


----------



## promiseacres

@Wehner Homestead I put on extra for you. 
Out for chores... then work.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Wehner Homestead,   I know, I know -- crazy!!!  At least "my" crazy doesn't involve sick patients, or kids at home.   Trust me, that's a plus when it comes to guilt & sanity.   

I  am able to somewhat move the days & times I work --  huge help.  Still...….those 12 hr days + chores will get ya!

Gotta go --  have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Definitely need coffee this morning ... My goats have stopped respecting the electric fence now they just run through it .... so I be Workin on fixing it to were they can get out again.they keep getting into the chicken yard then jumping that fence(they bend it over then jump it) then they get in to feed barrels. My husband add extra lines on the fence thinking it might help clear it didn't they out again. . So farthe respect the electric fence in the field so I don know why they don't in their pen.


----------



## r3bauer

Morning everybody.  Rain and cool here. I have no real plans today other than thd usual chicken and duck chores.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Haha! I know where you got that! I'm proud to be 64 years old today. I like birthdays and I want a whole bunch more of them!


Geez, too busy yesterday to see this so HAPPY BELATED (by 2 days) BIRTHDAY Bay 



Wehner Homestead said:


> Trying to get caught back up. Work has been crazy. I’ve done overtime. Training for a new computer system. I had a stomach bug. All three kids have had pink eye. So much to catch y’all up on and read. Tonight, I’m having trouble sleeping. Going to need coffee in the morning!!!


Geez, you just can't catch a break!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> My goats have stopped respecting the electric fence now they just run through it ....


Sounds like they need a stronger charger. Our neighbor's black alpaca just lifts the hot wire tape (there are only 3 rows) and walks under. I think there is too much fiber insulation there. He never goes far, just into their yard or the neighbors on either side. Their brown alpaca and the 3 horses never go out. 

But goats don't have the insulating layer so a bigger jolt should set them back.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My goats have stopped respecting the electric fence now they just run through it ...


Once they learn that there is goodness on the other side of the fence....  hogtieing them might be the only way to keep them locked up.  

Seriously though,the fence will have to be made bear proof now....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's no lie.... The brats I so can't wait until the new pen is finished...


----------



## Mini Horses

For a goat, I find hot wire only works if THEY want it too  

It helps low for kids who try to smell it, up high for those standing up to try & get out -- notice both of these efforts involve noses touching it for most times.   Goats have a hollow hair shaft, so often they just don't feel it like other animals -- unless they're wet and we all know that seldom happens!    Most of my horses respect it.   Same field, goats, outta there!


----------



## Alaskan

True...   I never got my goats to respect electric fence.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....rain rain rain today... hoping that means ball will be canceled. I'm frying morels for supper if it is...  I might share...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is good today! Yesterday was storms and rain, today is patchy drizzle, rain back again tomorrow and Saturday. School closings and delayed start is scrolling across the bottom of the news, due to roads being flooded.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

its actually pretty outside today where i am. thank you for the coffee. crazy busy day yesterday and then last night was nerve racking. slept like crap. needed the coffee!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mh I am watching you and drooling over nice weather we expecting rain for two weeks i already am tired o the rain however it's great for my garden . So far the only seeds that have yet to come up are my peppers. So far this morning the goats haven't gotten out my husband did some more work on their fence and I looks like the electric fence on jursasic park on the raptors cage lol.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Mh I am watching you and drooling over nice weather we expecting rain for two weeks i already am tired o the rain however it's great for my garden . So far the only seeds that have yet to come up are my peppers. So far this morning the goats haven't gotten out my husband did some more work on their fence and I looks like the electric fence on jursasic park on the raptors cage lol.


Huskies, goats, and dinosaurs.... they all need to be fenced in as such! im kinda glad but also a bit sad we no longer have goats. they are cute but we had such a hard time with them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I dont remember I told yall the finally count on the eggs but it was 3 gosling's and 4 ducklings. And my duck momma hatched out 3 s total of seven. Two of the gosling were killed by a Drake that got in their yard so he now in a cage and will be processed asap. Just need to make freezer room. He was already on the processing train for attacking ducklings and laying goose and duck hens as they are trying to lay eggs.  He had been separated but the butt  can fly and even when I clip his wing he still get in some how so I am done. Lucy not very happy about where he going because he pretty . Oh well he shouldn't have killed my gosling's and it would have make me want to kill him right now. I had to process four birds but haven't had the freezer room so I been waiting till there a bit more room. But I am goin to have lots of roosters come fall sooo I guess I better hurry up same with rabbits 21 kits ones almost 4 months the others are lose to two month. I did not expect oll of them to survive  but they did this year lol last year I only had one survive and this year it's over run lol.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

we were gone until dark yesterday. went out with our oldest to do a head count and night time check on everyone. dont know how in the world he saw it but oldest spotted Nature Boy out in the field. that was fun. (note the sarcasm). had to talk to him. let him smell me. several times. then little reassuring scratches here and there. then worked our way up to he let me rub and love on him. after much talking to him and reassuring and loving i was able to get the halter and lead on. then we stood and talked and loved some more. once i felt him relax enough we FINALLY walked back over and into the pasture. once in, i could immediately feel his tension and nerves release. poor fella. it was just on the other side of the fence but he was so confused and worried. i thank the Lord that he is bonded to me and trusts me or else it could have gone so wrong. he is our biggest in size, but also the biggest baby, and he spooks the easiest of them all.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They are naughter for sure I been having a hard time this week with them it didn't help I been sick with a bug and add in pregnancy symptoms and goat annoying behavior turn in to can I just eat them now lol. I am pretty much at the decision I don't want anymore them 5 does and one buck. I started with 2 and one buck. We had three does born and a buck this year. And my husband ad talked about m getting a herd of twenty to carry the tax exemption for the how property ... Please please no lol I couldn't handle the over load  while homeschooling and everything else I would not be milking all of them by any means. No. When they act out (just normal goat behavior but annoying to us) it's hard to appreciate them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Poor guy...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

he is my big ol goofy, selfie loving, buddy sour (to me not other horses), lovable, gentle giant. he is so sweet. love love loves to be groomed and loved on.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

is it horrible that im having mac n cheese for breakfast????


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol not really as long as your not try to diet lol my kids don like Mac and cheese so we rarely have it.


----------



## greybeard

MacNCheese is not one of my favorites either, tho it is a cheap, quick and easy side to make. Not too bad tho, if some good chili is mixed in with it.

I made a pot of Chicken and Sausage gumbo last night and tho it was good, I was a little disappointed in the roux I bought. Always used Savoy's Roux but the store I was in only had a different brand (Kary's Dark Roux) and it was pretty 'greasy'. I had to skim about a coffeecup's worth off the top.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yuck that's alot of grease.


----------



## greybeard

I'm sure part of it was water in the cup but still, it was way below the quality gumbo we usually make. 
That was some hi $$ sausage too.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

mac n cheese was homemade. i dont care for store bought... it was yum after i put some hot sauce in to spice it up. my reflux will pay me back for that later....


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> mac n cheese was homemade.


 In that case, yes it is OK to have it for breakfast


----------



## Alaskan

I like homemade mac and cheese with something fancy in it... like pulled pork... it is excellent. 

I had leftover pizza for breakfast


----------



## Jesusfreak101

How do you make your Mac and cheese? I work on that dish I normally cheat since and just me and hubby that eat it (I use Velveeta)


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse said you start with a bechamel (Butter, flour and milk...  like a gravy) then add whatever is on hand, cream cheese or sour cream, or velveeta. And add grated cheese to thicken a bit more.

If you are putting bacon in, use the bacon grease instead of butter in the bechamel.



Spouse just tosses stuff together.... and makes food.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

i cook my noodles til almost done. while they are in the kettle i make my cheese sauce. start with milk. smidge of salt and pepper,and butter; when it starts to simmer i add cheese of choice. usually cream cheese first, let it get melty, then cheddar... add a smidge of sour cream at the tail. pour over noodles and mix well. top with some parmesan and bread crumb then bake.


----------



## greybeard

Bechamel is just a white roux. It's the  base for a lot of different pasta dishes.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

thats my general recipe. nope i dont know measurements. maybe once upon a time i did. but i make is often enough and for long enough that i can just throw it together for however much i want to make. sometimes i change the cheeses...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

i only add flour if im using certain cheeses. mozzarella is a hard one because it likes to get thick and stringy so it doesnt need the flour for thickening


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sighs looked like I still need to go to store I am craving BBQ sandwich with Mac and cheese.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Sighs looked like I still need to go to store I am craving BBQ sandwich with Mac and cheese.


that does sound good


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> (I use Velveeta)


Might as well just buy boxed M&C.


----------



## Baymule

Low carb diet (which I am currently blowing) = no pasta. Not supposed to have English peas, but_ fresh_ right of the garden? Oh heck yeah! Our coupon is about to expire for buy one medium original Schlotzsky's sandwich, get one free, so we have_ had_ to go to Schlotzsky's.  I am not losing weight right now, but holding at 136. Still watching what we eat, but not on a hard core diet. It's nice to see that I can skid off track and not gain weight. Those sugar snap peas are calling my name!  I stand in the garden, eating them right off the vine. 

It was 53* this morning. In May?_ Fifty three degrees? _Going to get another cup of coffee.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's 58 here but we not that far apart. I would love some coffee these boys are kicking my butt. They end up in my bed most of the night and they take it over little Invaders. We going to be getting the kids new mattress hopefully That will help I am also tempted to go ahead and switch the one year old from crib to twin. He wakes up mostly because he run into the side. I figure if he has more room it might help (will have bumpers to prevent falling out,).


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It was 53* this morning. In May?_ Fifty three degrees? _


What's up with that? It is supposed to make 60° at 4PM here. And the rain which started last night is supposed to end by 8 or so.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It was 53* this morning. In May?_ Fifty three degrees? _Going to get another cup of coffee.


Oooooh!  So warm!  

I can't wait until we hit 50!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there!


Is that today?


----------



## promiseacres

Internet was out all morning... technicians came out and finally got it going ..something on their end they said we may have issues until they fix it all. It about 12:30 by that time. So much for working on grading essays today... but got the rabbit cages cleaned, papers graded and recorded, and working on laundry. Now watching Charlotte's Web... nice to just stop for a moment.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Is that today?


 If you are Hispanic today is _El Dia de la Madre_. Most US Hispanics observe 2 Mother's Days..May 10 and the traditional Anglo 2nd Sunday of May.

_Día del Padre_ (Hispanic Father's Day) is the same as is observed by Anglos...3rd Sunday in June, which this year falls June 16.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Is that today?


Sunday. Thought I’d get an early start.


----------



## Baymule

20 more minutes. Waiting on pressure canner to finish. I have 7 quarts of “dog food” in it. I cleaned out the freezer. Hog liver, chicken livers, heart and gizzards, rabbit, cooked chicken in broth, beef heart all chopped fine and mixed with cooked rice. Got a big pot, cooked and ready to can in the refrigerator. I’ll finish it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice job @Baymule !   clean freezer, save on dog food, make dogs happy!  

Oh, your rain is coming my way.   Seems Sat night & Sunday late day.  With that in mind , I decided to stay home today and do farm chores.  Mowed yard, bush hogged couple fields, Moved hen & chicks, scrubbed & refilled several big water tubs, bought feed, errands etc.   Tried to get eye check up & local eye dr not open!   Crap.   You see, while working on a tiller, I took glasses off, laid them down (BAD), then stood up and stepped on them. Popped lenses out (thankful they are not glass!!!) bent frames.  Put lens back in, some straightened but, will need new.      2 days ago.

Went to go unload feed -- open barn door into a big ole snake!  Been slack on eggs, now I know why!!   I rehomed him, shortly after "machete surgery".   The local "buzzards at your service" crew is taking care of the final relocation issues.  






I caught him as he left the nesting spot of my jumbo egg layer, WITH her egg!!   Don't mess with my eggs!   Big rat snake...he should have settled for the mice.  

About time for chores but I am having something cool to drink first, taking a break!   Thoroughly enjoyed a work day at home!
I'll do feed and close-ups, shower and drop into bed exhausted but, content.  I can even sleep in tomorrow because I don't have to leave for work until 10:15 tomorrow and off at 4.  

I hope everyone else had a good day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Burned my hands today. Stupid me didn't let go of the rope....

 


This is how good they look after burn spray, antibiotic cream and constant icing.... nice huh


----------



## Alaskan

Not a brilliant idea.

Hope it heals fast.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Not a brilliant idea.


Depends how high up ya are.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is going on... 

Ouch! @MatthewsHomestead!  

Have a bb double header...I think DH is taking girls for a trip up to Mom's to get her carriages and tack moved.  I hope as its only 39 at this time,,.highs in 50s today.


----------



## Baymule

Little by little, PA and it will all get done. What an exciting time for you and your family! Thanks for the coffee. It's raining, been raining and going to keep on raining. 

@MatthewsHomestead what were you trying to hold onto? Rub some honey on your hands and put on gloves. Let it stay on as long as you can, honey is very healing.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are a lovely 65 here now, overcast and showers later today.  Highs in mid 70's.   Pretty much same temps all week with rain showers today thru Mon AM.   It's ok, I need the rain on pastures.   All good.  Wish I had gotten some over seeding done yesterday but, didn't happen.  More hours in the day would help...  … help everyone, right?

We've had mid 70 to low 80s all week with low to mid 60 nights.  Windows open at night lets cool air in -- close in morning, stays cool all day.  So, no A/C needed yet.   Saves $$.    I've done this for years but, perfect temps for it now.    You TX people who are hitting 90, ahhhh...A/C time.

Watched my hens with chicks teaching how to scratch and come to their calls.   So amazing!   Such dynamics within the groups.  They have different calls for different situations.  Of course, can't get too close as these are Ninja moms!!  But they take them a really good distance for those tiny legs.  They rest them between the walks but, we're talking 75' distances each way.   That's a lot for 3 day old chicks.   The baby goats are inquisitive about what these little things are but, their nose gets too close and momma hen is on them.  Goat kids jump and run off, happily chasing one another, not a care in the world.  Run, jump, play king of the mountain on the ramp.

I love Spring on the farm!  

  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Baymule

I got the pot of dog food heating up on the stove. I just put the lids and rings on to boil and got the tea kettle on to boil. I guess I'll get dressed, scald the jars, fill 'em up and put them in my All American pressure canner. The Beast! I love The Beast!


----------



## Mini Horses

@MatthewsHomestead ---  gloves!  Yeah, hindsight is great.  That's an ouch, for sure.   Plus, hurts for a few days.  A reminder?

@Baymule   --  good job for a rainy day.   Sometimes we need the time inside.  I haven't used my All American, yet.  But, I don't have that huge one like you.    However,  my $25 buy for a brand new, never used -- old one -- was fantastic!  Spent $32 to buy the jiggler, so $57 for a $200 + unit.  I'm thrilled.   My old Presto is still around and kicking.

If I EVER get the danged tilling done, will can some veggies. 
I'm going to do some dog foods, per your reporting, later in year after roo harvest.  I don't have a dog now but, cats and DD has two dogs to feed.  It will be used.


----------



## Baymule

I got 4 more quart jars in The Beast and another pot of beef heart and pork liver cooking on the stove. Going to a movie and lunch at one of those movie/meal places with DD and family. I’ll have just enough time to finish this canning, put the cooking pot in the refrigerator and go. Wish I could stay home today!


----------



## greybeard




----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok mat you need gloves and that looks painful. I learned from. My goats to try to remember to wear gloves (I forget often). I had three on leads and one decided to bolt and broke the lead an sliced opened my hand. I mostly walk them by their collars now. But I do try to remember the gloves.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Little by little, PA and it will all get done. What an exciting time for you and your family! Thanks for the coffee. It's raining, been raining and going to keep on raining.
> 
> @MatthewsHomestead what were you trying to hold onto? Rub some honey on your hands and put on gloves. Let it stay on as long as you can, honey is very healing.


NB got out again. Was ponying him down the road to the new pasture since he is an escape artist at our place.... didn't work. He woad, I didn't. Rope slipped through hands before I realized what was going on. Happened so fast i didn't react at first then i felt the tingle of the burn coming on. Son walked him back to our place. We will just wait until Thursday when we have a trailer. Doesn't burn today but oh so sore. Thank you for the honey tip. You know i prefer natural remedies!


----------



## Bruce

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Burned my hands today. Stupid me didn't let go of the rope....


OW!



Baymule said:


> honey is very healing


Raw I assume.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Yes. Very much so


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, (DH made it) 

Happy Mother's Day !


----------



## Baymule

Celebrated Mother’s Day with DD and family yesterday. Son surprised us, came in yesterday evening, he’s taking us to lunch today. He starts a new job in the Baytown area tomorrow, 4 days on, 3 days off. He has 35 acres in Houston county that he needs to get fenced, well, septic and some sort of housing for when he is off or between jobs. This job with time off will give him the opportunity to do that. 

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hope mother's day all!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> Celebrated Mother’s Day with DD and family yesterday. Son surprised us, came in yesterday evening, he’s taking us to lunch today. He starts a new job in the Baytown area tomorrow, 4 days on, 3 days off. He has 35 acres in Houston county that he needs to get fenced, well, septic and some sort of housing for when he is off or between jobs. This job with time off will give him the opportunity to do that.
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!


That's good and exciting news!


Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

My DD works 3 on & 3 off.  It rotates each month between two of them, so M-T-W one month, then T-F-S the next.  Works to where on switch over month they wrk 6 days on but, next 6 days off.  I'd like that.  

Wishing Peace, Love & Joy to all the mothers & grand mothers out there.   Enjoy your day!

I'm having homemade pizza at DD later, with her & DGD.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> He has 35 acres in Houston county that he needs to get fenced, well, septic and some sort of housing for when he is off or between jobs.


Hopefully on high ground!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Hopefully on high ground!




And a boat!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Hopefully on high ground!


Houston_ County,_ not Houston the_ city._ East Texas, county seat is Crockett, nearest town to his property is Ratcliff. it has been family land through 6 generations. Of course, it started out being a much larger piece of land and has been divided over the years.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Spouse said you start with a bechamel (Butter, flour and milk...  like a gravy) then add whatever is on hand, cream cheese or sour cream, or velveeta. And add grated cheese to thicken a bit more.
> 
> If you are putting bacon in, use the bacon grease instead of butter in the bechamel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse just tosses stuff together.... and makes food.



Spouse?


----------



## Alaskan

Does that count as central Texas verses East Texas?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Spouse?


Yep....  I got married....


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Does that count as central Texas verses East Texas?


East Texas. Red dirt, piney woods, pastures and cattle. 



Alaskan said:


> Yep....  I got married....


No announcement? No pictures? 

Congratulations! I wish you both many years of happiness together.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Yep.... I got married....



I didn't know you weren't....congrats!


----------



## Mini Horses

Spent yesterday re-working fences on a small pasture.  Started well, then rain!   Thought I could work in sprinkles and within 5 min it was a downpour.   This drowned rat went inside to change out of drenched clothes     Waited an hr and skies cleared, so out I went to tackle it again.   Moved 6 CPs and 12 T-posts to expand onto another 40' area needing to be eaten.   Two bucks and a little stallion will keep it all mowed.  The goats will have a blast with the honeysuckle trying to take over one corner.

Then, I put 90' of new 2X4 on one side -- on existing wood posts. The old fence section needed replaced, after about 18 years.   Later today I will remove the older fence from the area and adjust a gate.   The three pasture mates will be CONTAINED!!   All 3 felt they needed to "roam".  I made up my mind they would not.  None go off the property but, I don't want them visiting  --  BOYS will be boys!   Fences eventually rot.    I eventually get around to repairs.  

So -- in preparation for being able to "move" this morning, I took an Aleve before bed.       Got to work today, will finish the last of the clean up tonight...and get the tractor out of the field.  

  Enjoying my morning brew.   Have a cup with me.


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> Yep....  I got married....


I thought you were already married. This is recent? Congratulations.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Alaskan way to make an announcement lol  congratulations that's awesome when did y'all get married?
Going to catch up on some chores around the house and probably clean the yard and animals yards may be if I have time work I the garden.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> No announcement? No pictures?
> 
> Congratulations! I wish you both many years of happiness together.


There probably were announcements and pictures a couple of decades ago. We didn't know @Alaskan back then.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> East Texas. Red dirt, piney woods, pastures and cattle.
> 
> 
> No announcement? No pictures?
> 
> Congratulations! I wish you both many years of happiness together.


Nah... nah....  not recently 



Uh....uh..... dang....uh.... 23 years!!!  That's it!  It will be 23 years as of end of summer..


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> There probably were announcements and pictures a couple of decades ago. We didn't know @Alaskan back then.


Yep!  That is true.

It was a big wedding.   

I think a fluffy white dress...  not sure....  I would have to check photos. .  I know it was white .....  I do remember we had Scottish country dancing


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... and there was not enough food, but plenty of beer...


----------



## Baymule

We just came in, been building a chicken tractor for the Cornish cross. I’m following my usual pattern of it’s crunch time, they needed a home last week!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol okay that makes me feel better it always seems I am behind some where (okay everywhere). Well at least your getting it done and you be ahead on that next year . At least that's what I tell myself lol.


----------



## Alaskan

I went to candle eggs and up the humidity...  there were pips.



Oops... whatever


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I went to candle eggs and up the humidity...  there were pips.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... whatever


I have some 10 day old chicks that hatched 3 days before the official hatch date. So who's right, the incubator days to hatch or the know-it-all premature chicks?


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Oh... and there was not enough food, but plenty of beer...


Usually the latter makes people not notice the former.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yep!  That is true.
> 
> It was a big wedding.
> 
> I think a fluffy white dress...  not sure....  I would have to check photos. .  I know it was white .....  I do remember we had Scottish country dancing


Were you married in TX?


----------



## Alaskan

Yep.  In Houston....  we were both going to college at Texas A&M, but both of our parents were in Houston. 

Too many college kids at the wedding...  as soon as the caterers put out a tray it was scarfed up.

I have no idea how the beer managed to hold out.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to be a beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## promiseacres

Good Morning!  Beautiful here too. Need to get moving.


----------



## Rammy

Im stiff from yesterday. Post holes arent fun.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Im stiff from yesterday. Post holes arent fun.


Suck it up, Buttercup.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I have no idea how the beer managed to hold out.


That is pretty odd. Perhaps whoever planned the reception assumed all those college kids would drink a LOT of beer and over supplied.



Rammy said:


> Im stiff from yesterday. Post holes arent fun.


Yeah and digging them is even less fun!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

i cant dig post holes right now. and i need to....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Fencing seems to be never ending when you need to do it lol. We are still working on the pasture dh has been working over time at work so haven't had much time on fence plus he fixing on of our vehicles at the Same time so he splits the time between the two and us. Plus he doesn't want me to help much while trying to watch three kids and being pregnant. Which I understand the older two listen but the one year old well he a naughty toddler lol. I can't wait till that fence is finished and the goats can no longer be naughty and get out and to Grandma's yard to eat all her nice flowers ! I mostly have to watch them in the field and make sure they behave and bring them in when they are being to naughty.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Nature Boy is an escape artist. Only the two times so far, but he is in my repeat offender list....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

My hands today....


----------



## Bruce

OW!!!! It's going to be awhile before you can be a hand model again.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> OW!!!! It's going to be awhile before you can be a hand model again.


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> My hands today....View attachment 62198 View attachment 62199 View attachment 62200


They look a lot better.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> They look a lot better.




ill be glad when i can get back to my norm. i feel like my critters are dying (they arent. but they know something is up with momma). it just is driving me crazy to wait until the oldest gets home. the hubbs is just like "they look like wire pulling hands to me" (hes an electrician and had this happen to him, however i have woman NOT man hands)

first round of EOGs today for the oldest. the middle one is going to summer school it would seem. his reading is horrible. like repeat the 1st grade horrible.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

coffee and bojangles this am


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> first round of EOGs today for the oldest. the middle one is going to summer school it would seem. his reading is horrible. like repeat the 1st grade horrible.


Always fun.  

Yeah... we are wrapping up school...seeing if anyone has to do school this summer.

Actually about to take kid 3 to the doctor this morning......  

His breathing sounds like an old man dying of lung failure.  

I think the kid has to wear the good respirator i bought him EVERY time he mows, or sweeps, or does anything else even slightly dusty.... and he just hasn't been doing that. 



But I think he is finally bad enough...  that he will start wearing it.


----------



## Alaskan

And oh.... as to reading... some kids just need to be a bit older to figure that all out...

Reading actually requires some pretty intense skills.  I know some kids that are excellent at reading.... that couldn't read until age 10.

There are lots of different methods and resources out there.  Different ones work better with different kids.

I really liked the Bob books and explode the code.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Considering how late his speach developed.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey guys, can y'all please keep me in your prayers. Going through some things and I could use all the strength I can get. And wisdom. Thank you


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... 
Praying @MatthewsHomestead 

We have fence issues too.... appears a deer got into it.... DH doesn't want the horses on it... picking up hay Saturday but down very low... ugh


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on...
> Praying @MatthewsHomestead
> 
> We have fence issues too.... appears a deer got into it.... DH doesn't want the horses on it... picking up hay Saturday but down very low... ugh


Thank you.

Mending fences is no fun. We've been there before. Except Rose found out it wasn't hot and broke the top two layers of insulators. She wanted the grass on the other side. Was about a month after we got her. Hubbs was quick to go get the "hot box" and get it all fixed up


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey guys, can y'all please keep me in your prayers. Going through some things and I could use all the strength I can get. And wisdom. Thank you


Prayers going your way. Sorry for whatever has landed on you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Praying


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thank You Guys. Y'all are amazing! today i am getting jacked on coffee. i have a ton of housework to do before this afternoon. Tilley is finally going to my youngers moms house (my step kids that i claim). we are also picking up Spirit. he is an all black mini! cant wait to start working with him. decided that i am going to work with NB to drive. he needs a job but the saddle with a rider puts stress on his withers. since driving is all about the front and pushing and he is super strong in the legs and back, he is going to train to drive. we wont use him often for it, still have to get a cart too.... anyways, off to channel my zummies into something productive.


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Hey guys, can y'all please keep me in your prayers. Going through some things and I could use all the strength I can get. And wisdom. Thank you


I know nothing about that thing called wisdom...  -sigh-

But I will pray for you to be strengthened.


----------



## Baymule

Canning more dog food today. It sure is a good way to clean out the freezers. Plus I always keep the offal when we take animals to slaughter. We raised that animal, fed it, cared for it, it just goes against my grain to throw out parts that can be used. maybe I don't like pork liver, heart or one year old packages of chicken gizzards and livers, but the dogs sure do!

Got 7 quarts on the counter, 5 more in the pressure canner. DH splits a quart between the 3 dogs and mixes it with their kibble. They love the stuff. Sitting here for 90 minutes watching the gauge drives me nuts. I want to be OUTSIDE! But this needed doing too. 52 minutes to go...….


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well today been busy and yet not very productive . First the dog killed one of my rabbits which makes me cranky, the kids(humans) have been fighting over every little thing. Then about noon we get a call from Grandpa saying one of the cows is having problems calfing. The poor thing has the head and one leg of a very large calf stickin out when we get back there. The calf is very much dead and has been for some time. It's also huge looks like a month old. After pulling for awhile I finally talk my husband into tryin it my way(pregnant and the only one that some what of a clue how to turn the leg out but can't) my husband says all he can feel isthe other shoulder blade and his arm is to big to go I further so add to my frustrating inability to go in (my forarms are much smaller then m diesel mechanic husband's) we could not remove the calf and the vet can not make it till after six. Hopefully she be ok and they be able to help her. Otherwise we put her down.  Makes the six or seventh calf lost this year four were shot by some punk teens and the others died at birth unsure as to why.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101 sorry that all sucks!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

On my way home with Spirit!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well today been busy and yet not very productive . First the dog killed one of my rabbits which makes me cranky, the kids(humans) have been fighting over every little thing. Then about noon we get a call from Grandpa saying one of the cows is having problems calfing. The poor thing has the head and one leg of a very large calf stickin out when we get back there. The calf is very much dead and has been for some time. It's also huge looks like a month old. After pulling for awhile I finally talk my husband into tryin it my way(pregnant and the only one that some what of a clue how to turn the leg out but can't) my husband says all he can feel isthe other shoulder blade and his arm is to big to go I further so add to my frustrating inability to go in (my forarms are much smaller then m diesel mechanic husband's) we could not remove the calf and the vet can not make it till after six. Hopefully she be ok and they be able to help her. Otherwise we put her down.  Makes the six or seventh calf lost this year four were shot by some punk teens and the others died at birth unsure as to why.


how goes it with the cow and calf?


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> four were shot by some punk teens




Blows my mind.

So sorry....  I hope the cow was saved.


----------



## Alaskan

We are in the midst of end of year wrap up and spring cleaning and outside chores!!!

Need more hours in the day!

Asthmatic kid was going downhill....  I thought it was because he hadn't worn his respirator at the shop when he swept and mowed....

I am sure that contributed. ..  but the kid got the flu!!!

When I took home to the clinic his oxygen level was just barely high enough that he didn't have to go to the hospital and be put on oxygen...but it was CLOSE.

Anyway, a bunch more drugs, and tamaflu...  he is super slowly getting tiny bit better....

Kid 4 now caught the flu...  

And nope... they wouldn't dole out tamaflu for the entire family....  they said that since the rest of us could breathe...   we were fine with getting  the flu.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, chores done. Short break until I need to start working.


----------



## Baymule

@Alaskan you need some elderberry syrup. Elderberry keeps the flu virus from replicating. If the virus cannot multiply, then it dies out and you get well. The best is to grow your own, but some pharmacies carry Elderberry syrup. Maybe look online?


----------



## Baymule

Well I guess I need to drag my tired butt outside and get going on the day. I'll put the ewes and Ringo on pasture #2, let the lambs in the yard. Then feed/water the chickens in 3 coops. I have Cornish still on the porch, so gotta feed/water them, clean up poop. Been working on a tractor (that won't require a tractor to move it LOL) should have most of it done today and finish Sunday, then move them to it! Going to storm tomorrow. This evening after I put up the sheep, going to mow pasture #2 so the Bermuda grass can grow. The garden looks like a jungle...….sigh


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I feel your pain @Baymule...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like it is getting "piggie time"...so, they can till it for ya....


----------



## Bruce

Busy Day @Baymule, how do you get it all done when it is too hot to be outside a good 50% of the daylight hours?



Alaskan said:


> And nope... they wouldn't dole out tamaflu for the entire family.... they said that since the rest of us could breathe... we were fine with getting the flu.


Around here they push the flu shots all fall and winter. And you've got it in your house and they don't think you should be spared?


----------



## Mini Horses

Rammy said:


> Im stiff from yesterday. Post holes arent fun.



  REALLY??  Not fun??    What part?  Doing it or the next day? When I have those days, I take 1 Aleve before bed -- so I can move the next day.

For those interested -- saw dehydrated elderberries at WM!   Nice.

Alaskan, hope everyone gets better, FAST!

Bay, hang in there.  Eventually things get done, as you know.  I'm beyond a list!   Just "put out the fires" and hope for better days.

I think 30 hr days and 8 day weeks would help us all!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Update on cow. They couldn't find her yesterday  evening and this morning they found her laying in one of the five stock tanks (alive) the calf still there they going to wait and see if it comes out on it's own. If it doesn't they try again I hope either that or we end up putting her down for them.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Update on cow. They couldn't find her yesterday  evening and this morning they found her laying in one of the five stock tanks (alive) the calf still there they going to wait and see if it comes out on it's own. If it doesn't they try again I hope either that or we end up putting her down for them.


I was in that very same situation with a cow, dead calf that wouldn't come out. We hitched a come along to the calf, it dragged the cow. The vet showed up and used a diamond wire saw to reach up in the cow, saw the calf up and pull it out in chunks. It also happened to be Mother's Day. I'll never forget_ that_ one. The cow died that night, we should have shot her. Hindsight is 20/20 vision. Bummer. Sorry about the cow and calf, are they really stupid enough to think that the dead calf is suddenly going to pop out on it's own? Please go shoot that suffering animal.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Busy Day @Baymule, how do you get it all done when it is too hot to be outside a good 50% of the daylight hours?


It's not hot yet. I think it only reached the mid 80's.

My husband mowed the pasture. I worked on chicken tractor and got a lot done.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Sorry about the cow and calf, are they really stupid enough to think that the dead calf is suddenly going to pop out on it's own?


Sadly... uh, x2

No way is it coming put now. 

At this point, the cow must have a raging infection.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Busy Day @Baymule, how do you get it all done when it is too hot to be outside a good 50% of the daylight hours?
> 
> 
> Around here they push the flu shots all fall and winter. And you've got it in your house and they don't think you should be spared?



I guess punishment because we didn't get the flu shot?

I try to remember to get one for asthmatic kid every year (but no one else)... but it has been maybe 10 years since any of us have had the flu....  and I missed getting my asthmatic kid a shot this year.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 

Need to get moving, chores then loading a hay wagon and bb practice. After lunch we will take the mower to mow the farm and mom's place.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ah, yes, the miracle of caffeine!    Up early, as usual, roosters announcing daylight.   Need to be at work at 10:30 -- sampling steak today   It is always a popular event even tho they only get a good bite.   Idea is that they BUY, not stand and eat   It is as popular a chocolate candy though.

Getting a couple loads of laundry done while I enjoy my coffee.  I'll have a few hours later today to "start" a project and an unplanned (but VERY welcome) day off tomorrow.   So what's coming?  Rain.  Yep, they say scattered showers, mostly afternoon.  Figures...day at home, rain  what's new?

This makes me think -- when I stay home full time, will it rain each day?    nawwwh...can't happen!     What a thought!

Hope everyone gets well, is well, up and about -- enjoying life!


----------



## Baymule

Slow start this morning, was awake for over 2 hours last night. I hate when that happens. Finished with coffee, out to do chores.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Unfortunately they are trusting the young an who told them this young being 18 ish (long story but he owns his own ranch a gift from his parents at 16 so he has a well yo can guess) they trust his opinion . We will end up shooting her there was a calf I think last year that mother ad plenty of milk but her teats did not allow for the milk to come out we kept trying to convince them to let us take the calf so it wouldn't starve they claim since I could escape us it was ok two days later it died from starvation. I not the biggest fan of the animal maintance. I think part k the issue is their age and they just don't care the hay they give the cows is not fit for bedding in my opinion it's very frustratin for me. I am very hands on with my animals and I won't let one suffer if I can do something. They always amazed that the hogs I had would come when I called and wanted to be petted, or how my goats Wil come running when call and follow me. My husband laughs because all the animals we have will follow me everywhere. They getting tired of dealing with the animals  we are hoping to convince them to let us take over them so they do have to that has yet to happen.


----------



## Baymule

Don’t take over care of the animals unless they pay you. Best thing would be for them to get sick of the whole thing and sell their animals. Then y’all lease their land and put your OWN animals on it.


----------



## Baymule

It was supposed to be storming at noon today. So we went to Tyler to a movie. It didn’t rain. Bummer. I could have got a lot done on my chicken tractor. Bummer. So now that we’re home, the sky is dark, wind blowing and I hustled up and got animals cared for. The movie was good. It was A Dogs Life. Go see it.


----------



## Baymule

Local news has taken over programming for tornado warnings. Yay! We are north of the tornado rotation possibility, instead of in the middle of it. It’s all passing over Tyler. Rain, thunder, lightning but no tornado over us! Storm finally made it here. Hey weather news caster!! Your storm is 5 hours late!


----------



## Baymule

Get in your safe room. Put bicycle helmets on the kids, knee pads, what ever you have and get in your safe room. The funnel clouds are over Whitehouse and Chappel Hill. 

I don’t mind missing being able to watch The Preakness horse race on TV. When it is us in the crosshairs of a bad storm, I sure want to know where the rotation, funnel clouds and tornadoes are. Don’t know what we’d do if a tornado squatted over us. Guess us and the dogs would hunker down in the hallway and kiss our bohonkous goodbye. LOL LOL 

Still watching the storm in splotches of angry red, orange, yellow and green on the boob-tube.


----------



## Baymule

Tornado warning expires in 15 minutes. Last weekend Longview got hammered, did lots of damage, knocked power off for thousands of people. 

Horses are in their barn. Sheep are in their barn. Chickens in the coops. Paris in her dog house. Carson and Trip sprawled in the floor. Thunder, lightning, rain, all is well.


----------



## Bruce

That sounds like a lot of NOT FUN! Bay.



Baymule said:


> It's not hot yet. I think it only reached the mid 80's.


That is when the whining about it being too hot starts at my house.


----------



## promiseacres

Glad is well @Baymule ... I always debate whether the critters are safer in a barn or not...   solid buildings probably help. We got the hay picked up, I just parked it in the drive at the farm. So of course while we were mowing at the farm a storm blew up. DH was frantic... by the time we got trailers moved and room for the wagon it blew over.   was over 80 here too but very windy. DH got a service call so missed supper again...  hopefully he gets home soon. Mom called won't be down until after 8... she needs help unloading...


----------



## Baymule

Regular programming is still off due to storm/tornado warnings. It's blown past us, in the next county. They extended the tornado warnings. 

At least we got some rain. Dunno how much. The horses are free to come and go in the barn. I think they are better off choosing where they want to be in a storm. When we lived in hurricane country, they chose to be out in the open for the worst, in the barn for just rain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It didn't matter with our goats.....I could've left the gate standing open and they wouldn't get past the open door to their house.........I kept the doors up in case we needed to separate or protect them....they used one as a toy and the other Comet ripped out the hinges.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... windy and storms predicted.


----------



## Baymule

All that crazy weather last night and we only got 1/4" of rain.  We were right in between two storm cells, so most of it bypassed us. Local news was on full out storm/tornado/hail broadcast until almost 9:00 last night. I'm ok with missing out on all the NOT-fun!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> We were right in between two storm cells, so most of it bypassed us.


Glad you're safe!


----------



## greybeard

Quite a humid night & morning here but only a 'trace' of rain the last 96 hrs.
Looks like the mid section of the country can expect more violent weather the next 96 hrs, all over the place.


----------



## Baymule

I’m pretty sure that ALL of that 1/4” of rain is suspended in mid air about 6’ off the ground and following me. Yes it’s hot and gooey.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are having upper 80 to low 90 temps here, also.   All week.  It's 85 out there right now.  Today the humidity is low with a light breeze.  Very nice day.   Of course, I don't see any change for at least a week -- maybe humidity up -- but, no rain.  Hmmm, may want some then....hard to water 15 acres without it 

I have a previously unplanned day off.  I have been lazing around all morning and loving it!   Do need to make the most of this time and get "something" done but, not terribly enthused about "doing".  Just need some time to rest a bit, so not pushing self.  May do something like mowing, etc.   That makes me feel like I worked but, no big physical issue.  Hey, ride around.    That's my game plan.


----------



## Baymule

If anybody deserves an easy day, it's YOU. Enjoy your mowing.


----------



## greybeard

Mowed the yard late this afternoon and the driveway. Almost got it all done..left about 600 sq ft unmowed in the old garden spot  but lost a pin out of the deck so will have to finish tomorrow. 
If it doesn't rain, I'll do some liquid weed eating tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I did mow.      Yard didn't need it but the tractor and I covered about 3 acres this afternoon and evening.  I stopped & had a steak DD had grilled for me, then finished the last field for the day.  I don't recommend mowing by headlights.    You needed a windshield to protect you from bugs but weather was great and I wanted it finished.  Pasture so not heavy or rutted, just wanted the weeds cut down!   Needed goats in there but with brand new kids last month, they were having none of it.    This field had been neglected in every way, so working to shape it back up.   My bad, my repair.  So it goes.

Had gotten along driveway to back of farm earlier -- had to stop & go get gas   .  Usual stuff.

Oh, before mowing I did get the filters, face & inside the A/C all cleaned off and started it for first time this year.  Temps will be in upper 80's all week -- can't hold off any longer on the cooling.   I don't run the heat pump because I don't live in the upstairs.  So use a window unit downstairs -- save a good amount on electric!  I do turn on the heat pump unit a couple times a year for a day or two....or if I have a guest stay & that's rare.   Otherwise, whatever I need to dust/vac up there gets done with windows open.     It's actually not  heavy heat, I have good insulation & solar/thermostated attic fan.  That helps keep entire house cooler.

I did rest and I did get some work done.   I call that a great day!


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a productive day. 
Coffee is ready.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Good morning. Had a couple little things this morning to finish picking up from the Chickenstock this weekend. It was crazy but I didn't buy any critters. Spirit is now in the pasture with the girls and the boys are down at the new pasture. Trying to see which of the girls gets along best with him before taking one down to the boys. Lots to do today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

DD3 is bringing the grandsons down from Alabama on wednesday and staying for a week with DD4....they have plans, but my butt is staying right here in the AC....each day is high humidity and mid 90s.....I volunteered to watch and entertain Gabbie and Callie.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I volunteered to watch and entertain Gabbie and Callie.....


Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee I been trying to behave since pregnant but I might give in this morning. All three kid kept waking up. Josiah (1yr) joined me in bed and about 10-15 minutes later he threw up all over me . Got us both cleaned up and  little bit later he wanted to nurse then he fell ack to sleep. Then Joshua had an accident in his sleep. So cleaned him up and got him to go back to sleep and lucy kept waking up crying. Thankfully I had some help last night my husband was home tonight I won't be so lucky if it happens again I LL be on my own.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Coffee I been trying to behave since pregnant but I might give in this morning. All three kid kept waking up. Josiah (1yr) joined me in bed and about 10-15 minutes later he threw up all over me . Got us both cleaned up and  little bit later he wanted to nurse then he fell ack to sleep. Then Joshua had an accident in his sleep. So cleaned him up and got him to go back to sleep and lucy kept waking up crying. Thankfully I had some help last night my husband was home tonight I won't be so lucky if it happens again I LL be on my own.


Just wait til they get to be "teenagers".....your building Strength now for when ya get to that "stage" of life.....


----------



## Baymule

Never a dull (or restful LOL) moment with little ones.


----------



## promiseacres

Got home from the ballgame to the girls in bed and my fence fixed!!!!  DH is super awesome today!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya need to give him an extra biscuit or 2 for breakfast in the mornin.....


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... don't forget the gravy!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....  just cereal this morning.... wet and 50's today...


----------



## Mini Horses

I could really go for some biscuits and gravy right now!  


Instead, got call from DD that she had a snake in her shed...went down and found about a 1.5' young rat snake.  No longer with us.  RIP.  But, on way back up path, I noticed my work crew was making really good progress on clearing the vines and crap from the area I had installed some temp fencing last week...CPs, yes TIED to posts...hey, needed the clean up to even work fence new fence into place.  Didn't want tractor in there as some wood/stumps laying under.  Soooo, goats work for free!    Plus honeysuckle and vines are favorites...they went in 5/15, so between the grass & vines they are going well.  In another week, I will be able to do the permanent fence move.   

5/13








5/21


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Improvement!  Yay for free workers.


----------



## Baymule

Smart move Mini Horses!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I don't recommend mowing by headlights.


How many bugs did you have for desert?



CntryBoy777 said:


> I volunteered to watch and entertain Gabbie and Callie.....


Tough job, glad you "manned up" and volunteered


----------



## Alaskan

Yesterday....  I licked a fly.  

It was in my coffee...  I didn't realize it was there until it touched my tongue!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alaskan said:


> Yesterday.... I licked a fly.


I am happy to say that I have never done that - at least not knowingly....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!....just a little extra protein..........sure beats a yellowjacket or bee.....those will make ya remember to cover your cup.....


----------



## Alaskan

I am happy to say I had no extra protein!

I spat I tell ya!

I know fuzzy stuff should not be in my coffee!!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yesterday....  I licked a fly.
> 
> It was in my coffee...  I didn't realize it was there until it touched my tongue!


So did you feel just a bit like a frog?


----------



## Baymule

With all the rain we have had, the flies are everywhere. Raising 40 Cornish cross meat chickens, wet blob poop, a fly aphrodisiac.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Warmer weather today.


----------



## Mini Horses

For once in a blue moon, "they" guessed correctly  --  so enjoying sunshine, warmer than norm and decent all around.    No rain events seen, although we did have a  short shower 2 nights ago.  Very considerate to be middle of night so it didn't seem to be a problem -- just light, knocked the dust down, washed the grass and felt good to get up to the area having had a shower.  

The guy with fresh cut hay was thrilled it was only a little, I'm sure.  


Hi-Ho, Hi-HO -- it's off to work we go....


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Yesterday....  I licked a fly.
> 
> It was in my coffee...  I didn't realize it was there until it touched my tongue!


----------



## Mini Horses

Had an eye exam today, $70    But, close to where I was and I needed the RX to order glasses.   So, I bit the bullet and went.   The doctor was looking at my chart I completed -- you know, all the questions -- do you, have you, etc.   And kept saying he couldn't believe I was not on any meds.  Well, I'm not.  '"So -- how old are you?  Heck I'm only 60 & take 27 pills a day!!  Plus I'm diabetic.  Can't believe you are this much older & no meds."

Ok, THIS IS MY $70 worth of time ----  He asked name of my family doctor as none was listed -- I have none.  Well, when was last time you went?  20+ yrs ago.  Maybe you need to go and have a physical, been a while.     WHAT??????   WHY????

I'm fine!!!  You would be better if you ate properly, lost weight and exercised.  If your doctor hasn't told you this, he should...if he has, do it!  I'll send you a bill for the consult.  (I'm just thinking, WOW)

Just give me the RX I'm outa here!   I laughed all the way out, shaking my head.  yep, I was on a roll and just couldn't shut up!



Now, I need to get new glasses.  Thinking to try Zenni online.  Anyone ever do that, on line ordering?  Input welcome.


----------



## Baymule

I’m coming up behind you. 64 and no meds. My Mom refused prescription drugs. They have side effects....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Well, I spent my entire day with horses. First the boys where I got a lovely nail through my foot. Thank God I had my tetanus a couple years back. And thankfully I found the board with the nail before the boys did. 
This afternoon was spent grooming the girls and Spirit. He is so happy to not be wearing a halter. And he is super easy to catch. When I took it off the other day he looked up at me with a sparkle in his eye and nuzzled me. He whinnies every time I come out. Falling in love fast with that little guy. Going to trim his hooves tomorrow.  Never have I ever done a mini horse.... 
Speaking of hooves.... had a visit with an old fella who has thrush and beginning stages of founder. His toes were long and I had to trim back his bars so he sits back off his toes. Had to correct the breakaway point and give him a nice point of rollover. His frog should be able to shed itself now but his owner needs to take him off pasture. Not a lot of heat coming off his hoof wall and no bounding pulse so I'm hoping we caught it in time. Could be a grazing muzzle would do the trick....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Bruce said:


> So did you feel just a bit like a frog?


----------



## Alaskan

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Speaking of hooves.... had a visit with an old fella who has thrush and beginning stages of founder. His toes were long and I had to trim back his bars so he sits back off his toes. Had to correct the breakaway point and give him a nice point of rollover. His frog should be able to shed itself now but his owner needs to take him off pasture. Not a lot of heat coming off his hoof wall and no bounding pulse so I'm hoping we caught it in time. Could be a grazing muzzle would do the trick....


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH was off to work early... lots aches this morning, sincerely hoping I am not getting sick. 
@MatthewsHomestead  hopefully they can make use of a dry lot. My Richie is prone to laminitis (foundered 3 years ago)but it's definitely controllable in the dry lot. He does get some limited pasture too. My farrier has had success with her mare who also fights it with a grazing muzzle.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is encouraging to hear. I'm not a farrier. But I know the basics enough to barefoot trim. Going back out today to see how the trim is working for him... kids awards day today too....


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> Well, I spent my entire day with horses. First the boys where I got a lovely nail through my foot. Thank God I had my tetanus a couple years back. And thankfully I found the board with the nail before the boys did.
> This afternoon was spent grooming the girls and Spirit. He is so happy to not be wearing a halter. And he is super easy to catch. When I took it off the other day he looked up at me with a sparkle in his eye and nuzzled me. He whinnies every time I come out. Falling in love fast with that little guy. Going to trim his hooves tomorrow.  Never have I ever done a mini horse....
> Speaking of hooves.... had a visit with an old fella who has thrush and beginning stages of founder. His toes were long and I had to trim back his bars so he sits back off his toes. Had to correct the breakaway point and give him a nice point of rollover. His frog should be able to shed itself now but his owner needs to take him off pasture. Not a lot of heat coming off his hoof wall and no bounding pulse so I'm hoping we caught it in time. Could be a grazing muzzle would do the trick....


You can do a barefoot trim? My hero! I have to pay a farrier.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I’m coming up behind you. 64 and no meds


Add me to that list - yay!  Although I am taking OTC Niacin to try to get that cholesterol number down....sigh.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> You can do a barefoot trim? My hero! I have to pay a farrier.


I still have a LOT to learn. But I pick things up quick. Biggest thing is remembering to map properly for balance and the breakaway/mustang roll. I Have to map first. Cant just eyeball like the pros.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Add me to that list - yay!  Although I am taking OTC Niacin to try to get that cholesterol number down....sigh.


I take niacin too. However, my numbers didn't start going down, until I started taking a higher dose of natural thyroid medication (balanced T3 and T4). From what I understand low thyroid can cause elevated cholesterol.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Wanted to sleep in but DH had to work... John's team won their game last night!! They are 4-2. Was so proud as he stayed in the box during the live pitching. He's definitely afraid of the ball but is working through it. Though he is talking like it may be his last year due to other interests. 


I take otc magnesium for cramps and anxiety, etc  It definitely helps when I remember to take it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> I take niacin too. However, my numbers didn't start going down, until I started taking a higher dose of natural thyroid medication (balanced T3 and T4). From what I understand low thyroid can cause elevated cholesterol.


I didn't know that!  My thyroid numbers are always normal - but about as low as they can be and still be normal range...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce can't function without her Slow Mag....guess ya will have a short career as a coach then.....


----------



## Baymule

I have a few more swallows of coffee, then got to get chores done. I need to bail out the horse tank.....it's a 300 gallon galvanized redneck swimming pool. It is now green, filled with skeeter wigglers and needs bailing and scrubbing with Clorox. Ahhh…..summer is here.


----------



## greybeard

3rd cup and now to go try to deal with a calf it's mother has not taken on.
Sumbeech can run faster than the deer I spooked up while looking for the calf right before dark last night. I had to lead in, then lock the whole herd into a 20 ac parcel at dusk just to help/hope the calf makes it thru the night, as it ran into the woods that make up what used to be my brother's place. Hopefully it had enough instinct to rejoin the group. Knew something was wrong Thursday evening when momma showed up all alone right behind the shop with afterbirth hanging and no calf anywhere around. Yesterday morning, I found the calf with her, but she just kept pushing it away but I decided to let it stay with her during the day. I'll have to try to graft it on to another cow or give it to someone that has a milk cow I guess...I don't bottle feed them at these low prices.
She just wrote herself a one way ticket to sale barn and the kill pen.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bad cow!


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Joyce can't function without her Slow Mag....guess ya will have a short career as a coach then.....


Well coaching softball not baseball...  Have a feeling that might continue. Though praying someone with more experience will step up.... not sure I want to deal with parents who sit there doing nothing then feel obligated to yell you because you had to yell at their kid across the field who just watched the ball roll by them....  I did explain what she needed to be doing between inninings. And the last inning she did much better...  in my book yelling in ballgames is ok as long as it's balanced with learning and positives... how else do they learn? It works for my kids... people suck... really wish I had time to hit the trails... maybe soon.
@greybeard hope the cow cooperates!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I have a few more swallows of coffee, then got to get chores done. I need to bail out the horse tank.....it's a 300 gallon galvanized redneck swimming pool. It is now green, filled with skeeter wigglers and needs bailing and scrubbing with Clorox. Ahhh…..summer is here.


No swallows of coffee but we do have barn swallows building nests 

Is there no drain plug on the stock tank? Man, bailing out even a half empty 300 gallon tank sounds like no fun. I guess you could start a siphon. And get some feeder fish to eat the mosquito larvae after you get it set back up and the chlorine has dissipated.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I guess you could start a siphon.




Yum!  Larvae in the mouth!  (Clearly I have trouble with siphoning)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol you don't have to use your mouth to start the suction lol. You take a water hose make it in the water deep enough and that is Long enough. The get a shop vacuum to the end you would need to suck and start the flow.


----------



## Alaskan

So I have to FIND the shop vac...  make sure it works....  FIND a good extension cord....

Yeah...  I would just suck


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Actually, you don't even need a shop vac....use a fairly short section of hose and drop it in the tank until the hose is full of water - hold your thumb over one end while you take it out and put it down as low as it'll go to the ground - take your thumb off the end and let the water start running - it should keep running until the tank is nearly empty.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I didn't know that!  My thyroid numbers are always normal - but about as low as they can be and still be normal range...


Well, it's not the general consensus among the medical population. But, among the integrative physicians that I know,  numbers in the low normal range, are too low.  I feel a lot better, since I was put on natural thyroid replacement ie., Desiccated pig thyroid, and my medication was increased to a very high dose. Finding a doctor that will treat hypothyroid that way, is very hard to do these days. 

I think the biggest drawback to getting good thyroid care these days, is the fact that Big Pharma can't make a profit on natural thyroid drugs. Because of that, they "educate doctors" that natural thyroid medications don't work.  The thing that I don't understand, is that natural thyroid medication worked for probably over a century, before synthetic thyroid medication was developed by Big Pharma.  They also work today. My husband and I are proof of that.

The best way to get a drug accepted, is to do "scientific studies". However that costs money. And how do expensive studies get paid for? By Big Pharma of course!


----------



## Bruce

You are so cynical @Devonviolet. But I believe you are also correct. 



Alaskan said:


> Yum!  Larvae in the mouth!  (Clearly I have trouble with siphoning)


FREE meat!!



frustratedearthmother said:


> Actually, you don't even need a shop vac....use a fairly short section of hose and drop it in the tank until the hose is full of water - hold your thumb over one end while you take it out and put it down as low as it'll go to the ground - take your thumb off the end and let the water start running - it should keep running until the tank is nearly empty.


I was going to say that but now I don't have to


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> Actually, you don't even need a shop vac....use a fairly short section of hose and drop it in the tank until the hose is full of water - hold your thumb over one end while you take it out and put it down as low as it'll go to the ground - take your thumb off the end and let the water start running - it should keep running until the tank is nearly empty.


I think that I have actually done it that way before....

But as if I can remember anything from one day to the next!


----------



## Bruce

That method does require you to be able to stick not only the hose but at least one hand in the liquid. That doesn't work well if you are trying to siphon gas from a car, perhaps that is your only point of reference @Alaskan  However you can get a suction bulb hose, they sell them for aquariums.


----------



## r3bauer

Hi there all! I apologize for my absence. Its been eventful around here. I had my surgery on my elbow, and finally got the all clear on the 22nd to return back to normal activity, I proceeded to mow,  finish the duck coop, move the ducks into the coop, and do the usual chicken chores. DS #3 and I got the garden planted finally today and I am getting ready for DAV duties this Monday for the Memorial Day. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Baymule

We bailed out the tank. No shop vac, no sucking on a hose, just a bucket. It works, it is good exercise and it doesn't take long. Scrubbed with a long handled brush, Clorox, rinse. Pick up tank, stand it on end and spray it out, flop it back down and refill. Put squirrel stick (actually a cedar sapling) in tank with one end sticking out. Turn off water 45 minutes later. Done.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We bailed out the tank. No shop vac, no sucking on a hose, just a bucket. It works, it is good exercise and it doesn't take long. Scrubbed with a long handled brush, Clorox, rinse. Pick up tank, stand it on end and spray it out, flop it back down and refill. Put squirrel stick (actually a cedar sapling) in tank with one end sticking out. Turn off water 45 minutes later. Done.


Oooh!

That will do it too!


----------



## Baymule

The squirrel stick is very important, it keeps them from becoming floaters.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Is there no drain plug on the stock tank?


I wondered that myself. The galvanize stock tanks I use have drain plugs, so do the poly tanks.  Usually tho, on the galvanized tank, I just dip out about 1/4 of it (if it's full) and then tip it over on it's side and go to work with the pressure washer.


----------



## Baymule

It has a drain plug, have never used it. 

Today we went to a high school graduation in Fort Worth at the Convention Center right snack dab downtown. 600 kids. Our friend's daughter wanted us to come, she is high functioning autistic and it was important to her. We left here at 11:00 AM and got back at 7:00PM. We gave her a gold cross necklace, she loved it. It was a good day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Helped DD move a HUGE tree trunk and a lot of big limbs, cut into 4 & 6 ft lengths.  Used tractor!!   Took some moves but, got it done!   Out of way to drop another was goal.   Bush hogged some under brush while back there, for easier work area. 

Then mowed for a while, mainly the chicken field.   Came in mid day for lunch & a nap.   Back out late day to bush hog and that was my farm day.     I did scare up a little fawn, still spotted, in the back field.  I left the far corner, where it ran to.  I'll get it tomorrow after the doe collects that fawn tonight.   Couple rabbits and a turtle appeared, unharmed... but moving on!  It's late to see a fawn that young this time of year.   At least it got up and ran.  I would have been upset if it had been hit.

Good day -- worked on my "farmer tan".     Was low 90s but a little breeze, humidity not bad either.  Love using my tractor.   Now, a shower & to bed.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a darn good day to me! I bet you scared that poor fawn half to death. Mom will take care of it and move it out of reach of you and your tractor!


----------



## Alaskan

Sounds like a great hot day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was 96° here today....not a cloud in the sky.....it was so hot that Gabbie went out, did her business, and went straight back to the door..........my days work was monitoring the AC....making sure it worked Properly.....


----------



## Alaskan

I still have my big feather bed, and 2 quilts, on my bed.

It is getting warm enough though... that I can kick the feather bed to the bottom of the bed halfway through the night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Gosh -- could not do Alaska.   Cold & snow are not part of my comfort zone.   It's 72 here right now.  Very nice out.  "They" say we may get scattered showers today -- the heat & humidity kind, mostly late day & short lived.   Haven't felt humidity issues last few days, so     BUT -- I could use some rain!!  Been dry and pretty warm for last 10 days with no rains.   Looks like another 3-4 days before any seems to be a "for sure".   It would sure help these just mowed fields to recover.  Meanwhile, the heat is helping kill out the unwanted stuff.  What regrows will be the goats delight to mow down.     The new cut makes them work more on the honeysuckle -- that is slowly taking over!! 

Now that kids are older, the does will take them into the back fields and not be so stressed to return them to their barn safety.   And, the kids are less sleep anxious...as a group, they can easily deforest a fence line!!!  Today we will play "pied piper" and visit an area needing their attention.  I threw several big limbs for fresh leaves to them yesterday.  5 minutes and all leaves GONE.  They are serious eaters.

The 2 bucks, that I recently included a corner of "stuff" into their field, have completely cleared it.  Good job, guys.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Memorial Day.

I will celebrate today in memory of my Daddy, World War 2 Navy veteran and my big brother, Viet Nam Marine veteran. I miss them. I celebrate them both. 

I celebrate all veterans today and active duty members of all branches of our Military. Today and every day, I can enjoy life because of the sacrifices our men and women have made. Thank you to all who have made and kept our country safe and free.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I celebrate all veterans today and active duty members of all branches of our Military. Today and every day, I can enjoy life because of the sacrifices our men and women have made. Thank you to all who have made and kept our country safe and free.



100X over!!  My dad survived a sinking ship at Pearl Harbor because he had been taught how to make water wings from blue jeans!   He kept those jeans the rest of his life.    Many of the younger generation just do not realize how those veterans, many who gave it all, made our lives free today!  Sadly.

The fawn is still out there   Will give it until tonight, then get it to a rescue.  Probably a young, FF doe who is too scared to come back or has been in a tragedy.  But, I don't THINK she'd bring it back into a field I just cut and I don't feel another spotted has come in.  I did still leave a nice area for it to hide and have seen it in there.  Sad, really.  It needs milk.  Against the law to maintain one in VA unless licensed to do so.   There's a unit near me.  Will call them later today for advice and assistance.  Hoping all goes well for the fawn.


----------



## Baymule

My Daddy's ship went down in the Battle of Guadalcanal. He had scars and wounds....he had shrapnel in him until the day he died. As a little girl, the blue dots on his arms from the shards under the skin were fascinating to me. He had hairy knuckles because the doctors took a skin graft from his belly to put his hand back together, so he had this mass of curly hair on the back of his hand.


----------



## Alaskan

Bummer about the fawn...


I hope it works out.

As a kid I loved listening to war stories... as a kid the horror part was distant and not understandable.....and I saw them as just the best most fascinating adventure stories.


----------



## greybeard

Checked my game camera today down on the beaver dam. Just one partial picture of the rat as he turned and swam away. (I need to correct the year and time next time I go down there.)



 

Also a few pics of wood ducks muckin about next to the rat dam.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Bad storms east of us last night. 

So thankful for our armed forces and their sacrifice.


----------



## Baymule

I can always count on you to have coffee ready! The news showed 2 tornadoes in Ohio, homes destroyed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fawn is gone.  Appears that mom returned and bedded there last night as big area bedded was not before.  All gone today.  I want to believe they are together and fine.  This is a field near a wooded area where a small herd lives.  I am sure that several were bedding in this field.   I wish them all well.

Coffe was welcome this AM as I had to go back to work after a VERY needed and welcome 2 days at home.   Burnout.  I got a lot done at home and that settled my own farm work needs.  Had a relaxing couple days, even tho I worked all day.  Ok, took a nap one day   Haven't done that in a long time.  It was very nice!   Far less hours to work this week, so will get back to normal now -- maybe.  More time at home, anyway.   And will have time to go get new glasses ordered. 

Bed time very soon.   Morning coffee already sounds good


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now Mini....ya know,...that is a word that is carries Many "definitions" that can be applied to the word "normal"....it does seem that is an awfully difficult "target to hit".....I often think of the scene of I-gor when he takes the Abnormal brain, instead of the Normal one....and told the Dr that it was Abby Normal's brain...........classic Gene Wilder/Marty Feldmen movie scene in Young Frankenstein.....


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Coffee is ready, have cream, sugar, honey so fix it the way you want it. Still dark outside, waiting on sunrise.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Work, school and a ballgame tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee brewing, it's a little later than usual -- relaxing morning.    Going to work in a while but, it's HOT out there so wouldn't do but so much at home until late day anyway.  Works out just fine.      Need to get gas for mower & diesel for tractor while out.   Better  post a note on my truck dash.

73 out there right now.  upper 90's this week and rain possible Sat.   We need it  -- a good, soft rain would be great, for a few hrs.    Am I asking too much


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I want to believe they are together and fine.


I'm VERY sure they are. Before the alpacas arrived 2.5 years ago we had a doe that would hop the crappy 4' fence and have her fawn/fawns between the fence and the pond. Really tall weeds/grass on the backside of the pond. We would see her hopping the fence and not coming back for hours and hours. Never saw the fawns until they were old enough to come out into the area between the pond and barn that I could mow. Then some days we would see them come out into the grassy area with mom and go back. Mom could hop the fence, they couldn't and the year there were twins they would come out while she was gone and frolic some. Thus I don't think your fawn was ever in danger of being permanently left.


----------



## greybeard

Deer are among the most attentive mommas in the animal kingdom. Everything I know about fawns tells me "Leave them be..momma WILL come find them"

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/fawn-missing-mama-deer-forms-the-posse.38036/


----------



## Baymule

Just got home, tornado activity all around. One started at Canton, to Grand Saline, now going towards Alba. One about 12 miles from us. Another one at Quinlan. Some may be funnel clouds, not touching ground. One headed towards @Devonviolet. Gotta go, need to call her.


----------



## greybeard

Does look ominous.
https://weather.com/storms/severe/n...torms-tornadoes-flash-flooding-plains-midwest


----------



## Alaskan

Dang!  More of them!

Hope they fizzle out soon.


----------



## Baymule

Another one in Canton. DV is watching the Dallas news, 2 were headed towards her, one veered to the east. It is a confirmed tornado. I think the other one went to the west of her, ran out to feed before it starts raining here. Weather man is telling people in Canton to take cover in a safe spot. Oklahoma and Arkansas are both getting hammered, according to the weather map. 

Heating up lamb chili, hungry! Check y'all later.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You guy be safe


----------



## Baymule

Canton High School is taking damage.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I saw earlier there was some severe storms heading in @farmerjan and @Mini Horses ....hope ya are safe!!....


----------



## greybeard

12 straight days of US tornadoes.


 

Miss River from Ill to New Orleans has now been in flood stage for longer than any period since 1927's Great Flood.


----------



## Bruce

All very scary. I think I'd be putting a tornado shelter number ZERO on my to-do list! 

DD1 was supposed to fly from Chicago to LaGuardia then home arriving at 11 PM. Bad weather (and potential tornados) in the NYC area stranded her at O'Hare. She's now getting home at 9:30 AM tomorrow which means she's spending something over 12 hours in O'Hare. She will not be a happy camper.

I need to replace some fence and want to find the lot lines to do so, plus post the south line where people who live up the road that runs up the south side of our property seem to think they have the right to trod through my woods. Watch someone get hurt, then try to sue me. That line has an angle change marker in a vernal pool and there is no line of sight from the one in the field to that one nor from that one to the SW marker. Surveyor is coming at 9 AM tomorrow to help find some markers the idiot prior owner pounded down so he could mow over them (HIGHLY illegal) and hopefully get some line of sight markings in the other areas. DW is taking the day off to go get DD1.


----------



## Baymule

We're ok, DV is ok, storms missed us both. One moved in close to Mount Pleasant...… Have a funny to tell on Latestarter-Joe. Tornado warning shortly after he moved. He had a storm shelter so he went to it. Someone had left the hatch up and there was an inch of water in the bottom, he was sitting uncomfortably in a folding chair, and Mel took one look at it and utterly refused to enter that death trap. He ran around the yard, Joe peeked out, keeping an eye on Mel. The storm passed, Joe gratefully went to his recliner and Mel happily went inside and laid out on the floor. @B&B Happy goats


----------



## Bruce

I still think of Joe with some frequency. Anyone know how the property sale is going and how the "kids" are?


----------



## Baymule

Nope.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks on the deer/fawn remarks.  Yep, deer will leave the fawsn several hours to forage, then come to feed.  Most often the fawn won't move. My mowng disturbed it and it move a fair distance & more mowing.   Between disturbance and possible scent issues I was concerned.  But seems all is good.   I have left the far corner unmowed, in case they want to use it.     But that fawn was NOT leaving, so...mom had to come back for it.

Then -- on amazing animals --  I have a little doeling that was twin to a buckling.  She was smaller and he "took over" the udder.  Mom began to become less interested in the shy doe.  I watched in case I needed to intervene but she was nursing, just not what she should.  Her friend was one of twin does --  whose mom could feed 4 or 5 -- The little one had begun sleeping with that set of twins and I noticed she "tried to nurse" the doe, who would walk away.  With great stealth, she would approach from the rear, as her friend nursed from the side.   Generally getting a good amount.  Today, I saw the doe mom, with the twins, has accepted her & lets her nurse!!  Guess between it all she smells OK.


AS TO WEATHER -- Hope everyone stays safe.  Yep, some of that system heading E and FarmerJan will see more than I, it appears.  We "may" get a late night shower but, mainly they guess Fri evening & sat morning will be our time for the rains.   OK, we need the rain here -- been unseasonably warm and 98-100 predicted for tomorrow.  97 today.  Back to mid 80's after front passes.   I don't see any weather reports with more than rains, light winds, at this time.


----------



## Bruce

Fawns may be the only children that do as they are told! The doe says "Stay here" and they do. You could just about step on them and they do not move. Sure glad this one did when you are mowing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule , @Devonviolet ,  @greybeard , @goatgurl , and @Senile_Texas_Aggie ......and all that are in the area ahead of this front....stay Safe!!....keep us posted.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X2


----------



## farmerjan

Here in the western side of Va we have gotten some very spotty downpours, hail, and pouring rain.  Then 5 miles away there are 10 sprinkles and nothing but clouds. Didn't get much here but a light shower, but they got 50 mph winds south 20 miles in Lexington and trees down and pouring rain. Have been hearing about the midwest and the flooding and the tornados all throughout the central and southern states.  Prayers for all to be safe.


----------



## Baymule

Ok here! Haven’t been out to check the rain gauge but it really poured down last night.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You can send us a little rain if you would please 
Glad to hear you guys are all safe , still would rather a hurricane than tornado!


----------



## Baymule

Hurricanes come with tornadoes too. One went down our street in Livingston during hurricane Ike and dropped a 100 year old oak tree on our house. Tore up trees, but never touched down or it would have been worse. Hurricanes-hunker down. Fire, floods-RUN. Tornadoes-sit in the closet and kiss your A$$ goodbye.

Just checked with @goatgurl she is ok, headed to work. She said she'll check in when she gets home. She said the flooding is terrible, the worst in many many years.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Hurricanes come with tornadoes too. One went down our street in Livingston during hurricane Ike and dropped a 100 year old oak tree on our house. Tore up trees, but never touched down or it would have been worse. Hurricanes-hunker down. Fire, floods-RUN. Tornadoes-sit in the closet and kiss your A$$ goodbye.
> 
> Just checked with @goatgurl she is ok, headed to work. She said she'll check in when she gets home. She said the flooding is terrible, the worst in many many years.



So much crazy weather, i think i need @greybeard  to explaine why we are getting it !


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> So much crazy weather, i think i need @greybeard  to explaine why we are getting it !


Certain people say it is climate change and we should go back to living in the Dark Ages (while China and India chug away). I say it is a consequence of aerosol spraying for the past few decades, scientists had and have no idea of the consequences of filling the atmosphere with metals in order to control the weather (or "save" the planet from global warming).


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Certain people say it is climate change and we should go back to living in the Dark Ages (while China and India chug away). I say it is a consequence of aerosol spraying for the past few decades, scientists had and have no idea of the consequences of filling the atmosphere with metals in order to control the weather (or "save" the planet from global warming).



Right there with you on the stupidity of space junk and the aerosol  atmosphere. ..lets add the ocean of plastic waste....what a legacy  humans are leaving for the future  to clean up....


----------



## Baymule

Add to that that the earth's climate has changed for eternity and some puny human thinks that cow farts are going to kill us all? Good grief, will someone push her face into a fresh cow patty?


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Add to that that the earth's climate has changed for eternity and some puny human thinks that cow farts are going to kill us all? Good grief, will someone push her face into a fresh cow patty?


I am laughing as I stepped in a real nice fresh green one yesterday and then a picture of some yuppie face first in one......


----------



## greybeard

Power is out here and on backup gen since before dawn. Rained hard but not for long. Not sure why the power is out, but it is  very local outage. Only myself and 5 other customers affected. 


The weather is fine. It's only the timing that is off.
A rift in space/time continual? I blame Q.


Last time CONUS experienced what we are seeing today and to this extent was 1921. There were no aerosols, satellites, or spraying going on then. 

This year's outbreak of bad weather is caused by something called the Madden-Julian Oscillation.  It was predicted over a month ago.  It has it's roots in the Indian Ocean. 
The explanation is here:
https://www.vox.com/2019/5/29/18643166/tornado-2019-ohio-kansas-missouri


----------



## greybeard

Currently, the north/south weather train has changed tracks and is now spreading out in a more East/West fashion.  Should give the midsection of the country a break.


----------



## Baymule

We got 4 1/4” of rain last night. Sure needed it. Pastures and hay fields needed rain. After too much for too long, we finally got sunshine. Every body baled hay as fast as they could. Fields are cut, hay put up, for once it’s perfect timing for rain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm really hoping that this is a good hay year.  We had several producers who've had a first cut...but not that many timed it so well.  Kinda hoping we get a little wet stuff today.  I've got 9 rounds, (3 3rd cutting from October - and 6 first cutting this year) but would like to get at least 6 more second cutting bales.


----------



## greybeard

We may get a little more later but for the most part, it's quickly moving off due East and I now have mostly blue skies and much lower humidity. 



 

The great electric eel in the nether world is again generating voltage and I'm back on commercial power.


----------



## promiseacres

No one has made hay around here yet...too wet...usually first cuttings are done by June 1.  Praying it stops... we will need around 700 bales this year...DH hasn't wanted to plant the new field either... but at least no major storms.  At the farm the soil test was done this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

No rain here, yet.  95 out there right now, so should cool down from here on into evening.  Was a balmy, cool AM @70.    Too hot to be out there right now, will be out in another hr or so for chores.  Supposed to rain Fri night & good portion of Sat.  We need it.  Been dry & very hot last 10 days.

Glad all are safe!     6/1 begins hurricane "season"


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> The great electric eel in the nether world is again generating voltage and I'm back on commercial power.




One of my kids asked me to explain how a modern day smart phone worked...

I looked at him and said that the only way I could answer that question was to tell him that there were tiny elves that lived inside the phone...  they make magic, that makes the phone do stuff.  And that is why if you drop the phone it stops working or goes wonky... the elves get concussions,  and concussions are bad.

He looked at me and said, ah... you have no idea how they work.

I said, yep, none at all.


----------



## greybeard

Ra the Sun gawd has returned to pulling his fiery chariot across the sky...

When I was a kid, a homework question was "Why does ice float?". Asked my father, he went thru the science book a little bit, thought some, drug out several World Book Encyclopedias that some door-to-door salesman had sold my mother the year before and I could see he didn't find the answer and still didn't know but then he finally said "Because that's the way God made it".
Wrote it down just that way. Next day, teacher raised her eyebrows at the answer, but she didn't mark it wrong....definitely a different era.


----------



## promiseacres

Elves, eels and God....that works for me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.sunny and 80's today.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We are going to light up a burn pile this morning. No breeze, just rained, perfect morning for the burn pile.


----------



## Bruce

Supposed to be mostly sunny, though looks to me like total overcast, and 62° here.


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn.....


----------



## greybeard

Last night, was the worst 'bug' night so far this year. I had to clean the bug zapper off twice during the night and had just cleaned it before we turned it on. (I clean it with a shop vac in leaf blower mode..takes <30 seconds) It was so clogged with deaduns that it could no longer zap, as the dry carcasses insulated the grid and live bugs were haughtily crawling around within the grid and this is no cheapy plastic bug zapper..it's a good Flowtron with about 5000V..

Did you know, that when bugs are 'ZAPPED" that it creates a mist of insect body parts and fluids in a ~6ft radius around the zapper?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> Did you know, that when bugs are 'ZAPPED" that it creates a mist of insect body parts and fluids in a ~6ft radius around the zapper?


----------



## Mini Horses

Noooo -- didn't know about the "bug rain"!  Thanks, GB 

Was a 5 AM up day, chores, coffee, DGD to school, then to work.  Glad this week is over for reset work.   Tomorrow & Sun it's demo work, so less physical but,  it is tedious & repetitious.  Sat it's beer battered fries & Hunt's ketchup.   Will be a breeze.  Sunday I will make a LOT of berry & romaine salad, poppyseed dressing.   Hey, there will be a lot of blueberries, strawberries & watermelon to bring home.    That always nice.   Plus it will rain tonight & a good amount of time on Sat, might as well make some $$.

It's hot. Lovely 67 @5AM, and 89 now.  cooler than last two days.  We did get about an inch of rain, heavy rain, about midnight.  It's overcast now but, more rain coming.  Looks like I'm an the fringe of the heavy stuff going N of me.  That is fine with me.   I want some rain just not the rest..  Picky  
My pastures will be happy.  Saves on feed.   And the one I plan to use for weaning goat kids will be just right next week!  Work has slowed and milking does will be a lot more pleasant with that.  Get ready girls!   The kids have kept them producing nicely.


----------



## Baymule

It was confirmed that we had 7 tornadoes Wednesday. They were divided between Kaufman, Canton and Winnsboro. Each town got at least one EF2 tornado. Canton got hit twice with EF2’s.

ETA: 12 confirmed tornadoes state wide.


----------



## Bruce

Just too scary!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> It was confirmed that we had 7 tornadoes Wednesday. They were divided between Kaufman, Canton and Winnsboro. Each town got at least one EF2 tornado. Canton got hit twice with EF2’s.
> 
> ETA: 12 confirmed tornadoes state wide.



Very happy all BYH peeps are ok in Texas.


----------



## Baymule

I'd druther have a hurricane. My momma always said, "Build your house on high ground." I have never lived in a low spot that would flood. Wise woman, my Mom. Hurricanes come in, rain measured in feet, not inches, winds that blow things down, cause a big mess and meander on it's way to somewhere else before it blows itself out.  tornadoes are selective and no one knows where they are going to squat down and cause utter destruction.


----------



## promiseacres

Indiana had 14 one day last week...tornados...definitely the season for it. My dad had them all around him. Fortunately he just lost one tree in the middle of the yard.


----------



## Mini Horses

T-storms coming in, so I fed, came in to eat & turned TV on to hear weather--- find a breaking news report that a shooter entered a municipal bldg. in Va Beach, began firing and killed 11 people!!!  Shot at police, they shot & killed him.  A disgruntled employee!!   WOW -- nothing normal in our area.   Why can't people cuss & stomp, not shoot???

One police officer took a bullet but, thankfully, all have bullet proof vests and his life was spared.

We do have thunder and all that going on, also.   I am just shocked....lived in VA Beach 30+ yrs.  Of course, all of our cities are connected and you just cross a road and enter another.


----------



## promiseacres

@MiniHorses that's so sad... people are crazy!  
Stay safe in the storms!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Will be interesting to see if we get our ballgames in, spotty Storms predicted.


----------



## Baymule

Hope the teams get to play! Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee so welcome this AM.  Slept in until almost seven 

It is a brisk 66 out there this morning. Sun is out, everything is wet but, smells so clean!     Yeah, more rain predicted  --  off/on showers until early afternoon.   So be it.  Hasn't been any fire & brimstone stuff but, we did have thunder & a little lightening in the distance late last night.  It looks like a great week in mid 80s with next rain late week.  I can work with that.    Might even have 2 days off....   will see.

    There is a goat auction next Sat and I am off work that morning -- may go, if it happens.  I may even take 4-5 goats.  No need to feed if I'm not keeping long term.  Have to recheck their schedule.   Our local Thurs night veggie auction should be starting up...will check that schedule, too.  Hey, what else can ya do??   They are both fun & close to me.

Everyone ENJOY your day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No auctions close to me here...wish there was!  Have fun and keep your hands in your pockets if you go, lol!!  (unless some really nice Boers come through - I remember you're thinking about it)


----------



## Mini Horses

Still planning some Boer but, not now!   Yeah, probably first kiddings next Jan-Mar for a buckling -- does, I'm looking for breeding age and maybe someone selling out, etc.  No rush.  Besides, I know what I'm watching to buy.  Even some Xbred does with size & milk -- 1/4 Nubian is good, etc.   Also prefer to get 2-3 does at a tme, bonded.

Almost bought a couple parrots at an auction once -- by mistake, signaling to my then DH.     SIT on your hands!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

You mean that doesn't just happen in movies? Could have been expensive!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> You mean that doesn't just happen in movies? Could have been expensive!



   SOLD!!           Fast, too.


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE   

Yep, early but body awoke before alarm & roosters.  So, up it is -- can't go back to sleep.   There's coffee waiting, I'm on 2nd cup.
I've checked my email, looked at work for today, planning what to do when I get home mid afternoon.   

It's not like there isn't a huge list to choose from but, I am currently looking at where & how to best separate the kids from the doe moms -- for easiest handling and least stress.   Oh, there will be some stress, for ALL of us.  BUT I need to do and need to milk 2X day, etc., etc.   Then, there are the buck/doe issues with the kids.   Pretty much I will pull all bucklings, leave doelings with moms and take the boys to auction soon.   Just know the fence has to be ironclad    to keep them apart.  I'm looking at an area at the back of the farm.....

Speaking of the "back of the farm"  --  DS & girlfriend were mowing and weed eating around a storage & bonfire area, when she went to move a big cardboard box that had blown off during a storm last week.   As she picked it up, she was startled to find a pile of kittens under it!  LOL...5 grey kittens.  Mom?  Who?   She replaced the box as it was and we will watch to be sure they are being fed.   May try to trap mom, then put the family into a large pen to tame.  

While they have occasionally spotted a stray, we are shocked with the find.  Life happens.   There are sheds and run-in barns within 10-15' of the box.  Surprised she didn't use those.  No other animals in those fields right now...or for a few weeks.  Oh, well....she may move them away!   We didn't touch any, they look to be just a few days old & active.

Now -- back to planning kid weaning.   Chores for morning.  Off to deliver DGD to school by 7:15, and then to work for a few hours.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning thanks for the coffee!  
A few showers this morning but sounds like it will clear off for the softball game. Chores are waiting the start my grading. Which is going well. (FYI We have a new litter of bunnies!!!! )


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> While they have occasionally spotted a stray, we are shocked with the find. Life happens.


quote from Jurassic Park right after the "ohhing and ahhing" but just before the running and screaming began...
_"Life will find a way"_


----------



## Mini Horses

Worked until noon, done -- came home.  Farm "stuff" to do.

I was concerned about those kittens and decided to go check them out.  I had brought home a 1/2 wild  4 mo old kitten back in Jan.  Yep, she's the mom!   Taking great care of them.   She was not having any handling but, has always stayed at one of the barns.  She is a great mouser and always has other food available.  She won't come close but will hang 50-60' from you.  Has been petted, etc. but, not liking it.   I'll work it out.  The other 2 cats are one fixed, other is so old (20ish) he couldn't even mount.  LOL   Guess others live near.

Noticed my comfrey is growing very well!!  Still in big pots.  Will transplant late summer, once some goats are gone.   I'm thrilled with the plant growth.  Goats & chickens devoured all the first ones I planted, these are being protected.  The roots are not cheap to buy.  I hope to develop about 1/4 acre of them.   They can be grazed once well established & recoup.  Chickens dug up the young roots.   My 3 fig bushes are about ready for transplant, also.     Love dried figs!!  My dehydrator works overtime for those.  More protect from goats stuff.   My orchard is in the chicken "yard".   They are good with the tree stuff, just not the low fruits...buffet! Watched hens & chicks doing their thing. Checked all water troughs.

Did forage today and got a cup of lovely wild blackberries.  Sweet, too.     Also found I have about 75' of new canes FULL of berries -- ripening.  So by weekend, I'll probably get several cups.  Nice.  I may make some jam with them -- after straining  seeds.   I was taking goats out to a browse area and began picking while they were munching at stuff.   Got a lovely walk through several fields while pied pipering goats & checking pastures.

Found SEVERAL groundhog burrows along the RR right of way & tracks.  They have plenty to eat with 80 acres of crops on other side.  Some have burrows on that side, also.   The train line is not currently using the tracks, not in past 5 yrs.  They do check & maintain! But I have a driveway the length of the property, along the RR property.  It was part of my walk -- left goats in a pasture, happily eating "trash" & tall grass. 

So that was my day in the sun.   Enjoyed it.   Think I'll get chores going.   Hope everyone else got to enjoy their farm.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Chores are waiting the start my grading. Which is going well.


Very glad to hear it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

My, my!!... @Mini Horses .....ya sure had a "Spring" in your step, today!!....it is so good to hear ya had such a Wonderful day.....your descrption had my mind waundering back to our "goat walks" this time of year....in a different "climate zone"..........wouldn't have been walking goats here today.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhhh...I remember your goat walk reports.  know you kinda miss it, too.     Enjoy mine with me.    Next time I will take pics!  Sorry I missed that this time.   Of course, I had about 20 with me.   Mostly they are well behaved.

As I came home today the afternoon showers had begun, as weather guesser had promised.   I know they had just begun because of the mad rush going on from pasture to barn!   
No walk today, unless I wanted to get wet alone.   My 2 bucks were out in it, guess they like a shower now & then.

Wind whipped up quite a bit but, it's not supposed to do much more, just some light showers for a couple hours.  All good.  Grass is loving it!  Pastures grow!  It breaks the heat for a while.

I'm home tomorrow      Will work on the enclosure to hold the bucklings for weaning.   Then, in they go!!   Shelter is up, water trough there, 2 sides already fenced,  about 100' of fence to up and ready for them!!!   Will add a hay rack for them to laze by, in the shade of 18x24 building.  Only 5 of them.   When they are gone, the 5 doelings will be there to wean.   And moms will then be milked daily.   At least the doelings will get to nurse a week or so longer.  Helps all of us have time to break into the milking routine.


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> So that was my day in the sun.   Enjoyed it.   Think I'll get chores going.   Hope everyone else got to enjoy their farm.



Thanks for the reminder!! We have a farm to enjoy it!!!  Been so busy lately not sure I have been.....   but it helps that we do have our first Velveteen Litter doing supper well and they are now 5 days old, can't remember if I mentioned it... been a bit gun shy of something happening to them.  Last night I filled the dumpster (about 150 jars in there.. still a lot more to go) Then DH cut hay... on the acre of yard we let grow... almost had a calamity as the tall stringy grass got wrapped around the mower parts (where it wasn't supposed to be) and tried to catch fire. Luckily DH caught it and got it cleaned up and finished the field. 

Coffee is on. Enjoy your farm today!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday  I put Ringo and his girls in the garden. Since the wees got away from me and were about 4 feet tall, we fenced off the parts that were doing good and let the sheep have at it. Pasture #2 is growing a decent patch of Bermuda and crab grass, so I put the lambs on it. In about an hour, they were full and wanting to go back to their barn. They are so spoiled, so I let them go back home. Shortly after that, it started to rain, a slow steady rain and it rained all day. 

I made two batches of wild plum jam, I am using the pectin that calls for less sugar. The jam starts out sweet on the tongue, then leaves a tart taste. It is really good. 

Today-so far, the coffee is good. Everything is wet, may get more rain today. We got 21 bags of rock from Lowes that were busted for $1 a bag, we gotta unload and dump those, we're going back tomorrow for some more.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Enjoy your farm today!



We are generally so busy with the "have to dos" that we forget that we have a farm to also enjoy it.    I don't farm for profit, just like to have it pay for some of the animal needs with pastures and egg, kid goat sales.   But, I do like to  make time to ENJOY.    A mild summer day on the tractor is great.  Walking with the animals, watching Mother Nature at work, harvesting fresh fruit & veggies., enjoying the new animal life.  It's WHY I have this place.   Otherwise, I could go live in an apartment and watch the cop cars go by.  

We all need to "smell the roses"  OR goats, as the case may be.   Sunset on the farm, stargazing at night...it's life.


----------



## Bruce

Or you can be like @B&B Happy goats, with a small "gentleman" farm AND cop cars out front of the house!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce...they are constantly  on our road now....cleaning up the bad guys


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....like watchin' "Dukes of Hazard"....meets "Mod Squad"...........


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have an of the subject a question. Keep reading different things on this. We are expecting 103 f this weekend and I was wondering do any of you cut your goats hair to help them stay cool. One place said it would help and other said their hair helps then stay cool. I mostly been thinking about my buck he got the longest hair. They are all Nubians.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> We are generally so busy with the "have to dos" that we forget that we have a farm to also enjoy it.    I don't farm for profit, just like to have it pay for some of the animal needs with pastures and egg, kid goat sales.   But, I do like to  make time to ENJOY.    A mild summer day on the tractor is great.  Walking with the animals, watching Mother Nature at work, harvesting fresh fruit & veggies., enjoying the new animal life.  It's WHY I have this place.   Otherwise, I could go live in an apartment and watch the cop cars go by.
> 
> We all need to "smell the roses"  OR goats, as the case may be.   Sunset on the farm, stargazing at night...it's life.


Here is 1 of my Star "Roses".....

 .....just had to "share"....


----------



## Baymule

We got 3/4” of rain yesterday. Ringo and the ewes are in Pasture #2, the lambs are in the garden. I pulled the tall weeds in the yard that the sheep won’t eat, it looks pretty good now. Took a break and had a couple of scrambled eggs. Going to go pick wild plums now.


----------



## greybeard

Waiting for the sun to dry out the grass so I can mow the lawn. I regret now, not mowing it Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....like watchin' "Dukes of Hazard"....meets "Mod Squad"...........



You got that right


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Bruce...they are constantly  on our road now....cleaning up the bad guys


What ever will you do for entertainment if they succeed in "cleaning out the swamp"?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> What ever will you do for entertainment if they succeed in "cleaning out the swamp"?



  "  Party like it's  1999".......


----------



## Baymule

We picked wild plums and visited in the middle of the road with people who stopped to ask what we were doing.  We dug up a couple of small wild plum plants. Then we went elderberry hunting. We dug up 7 plants and I cut elder flowers. I don't know if I want to dehydrate them for hot tea or make cordial.  came home, time to water the CCX chickens, stuck the plants in buckets and filled with water. Ice water time for us!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> We picked wild plums and visited in the middle of the road with people who stopped to ask what we were doing.  We dug up a couple of small wild plum plants. Then we went elderberry hunting. We dug up 7 plants and I cut elder flowers. I don't know if I want to dehydrate them for hot tea or make cordial.  came home, time to water the CCX chickens, stuck the plants in buckets and filled with water. Ice water time for us!


We had several great wild plum trees on the 180 acre farm we were on from '67-'69....before Memphis....and Mom would always try to transplant some closer to the house, but didn't have them transition very well....they made excellent plum jelly....they had a yellow skin with a stripe of red.....small like a loquat.....


----------



## Mini Horses

None around me   

PLUS  With the week of unusual warmth in Early Feb -- my plum tree bloomed!  Of course, the freeze 2 wks later killed the fruit.
2nd yr in a row for such loss.     If it happens 2020, I'll probably make the tree firewood!     Can plant something else that may give me fruit.    It's never been a real good producer and the fruit is small.    Rather have some tart cherries.


----------



## Baymule

These are cherry sized red plums. They make the best jelly/jam.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had a good day yesterday, fencing work pretty much done.  animals rotated in pastures.  Did some grass cutting and DS did a good amount of weed eating for me.     Appreciated that!    Of course, now I need to clean up after that "help"   but, it's all good.  

Rained late day & last night, a fair amount, as predicted.  Really overcast this morning, rain showers later today &  with T-storms for Sat thru Tues    Don't need THAT much that close but, it is what it is.  

Breakfast is steak & lima beans today.   I'm on 2nd cup of coffee, then to chores.      I got fed first today, unusual.   Then it's off to work.  Today  -- I will simply give out coffee and donuts.   Ya know, 300 donuts is a big pile!!!  Glad I have a decent breakfast, cause you can guess what lunch will be    A sugar high! 

One of my hay suppliers  (a farmer) sent a notice that he has baled some really nice oat hay.   Arranging to get a load of that next week, after the rains move out.  He's got some grass hay, too -- so need to take the trailer when I go.   The goat weaning & milking fiasco begins next week.  2 does had only bucklings, so they will be 2X day right away.   3 more have doelings to work on them for me....until I can get back into the routine.    Fortunately for me, I have a very slow "paycheck" work week.  I'll knock that out on the rainy days  & leave the dry ones for the farm.  Nice to have the option.


Everyone enjoy your day -- whatever it brings!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

......looks like summer has Arrived!!.....


----------



## Bruce

70° and sunny today. I was sweating pulling weeds and grass from the garden area. I REALLY need to learn to do that in the fall so the garden is more ready for planting in the spring.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Slept in an hour. 
@Bruce yep...I think we all have these thoughts .


----------



## Baymule

I slept in too. I stayed up late reading a book and I was exhausted from yesterday. I got in machete mode and chopped a pile of tall weeds and put them on the burn pile. Then I pulled all the black nightshade I could find. We went to Lowes and got busted bags of rock and 16 bags of lime. After some discussion with the fertilizer man, he said he wouldn't be able to get his truck in here, due to the many trees and the gully that bisects the pipeline. So I put out lime with a bucket, throwing it like sowing seeds. I put out 640 pounds, it may not sound like much, but my pastures are small and I didn't lime the woods. I threw it where I am going to sow giant Bermuda seeds. I looked like a ghost. Yes, I wore a face mask to keep from breathing it. Today we'll spread the rock and I plan on running the disc where I am going to plant my Bermuda. Maybe. I have plums that need to be cooked or bagged and put in the refrigerator. 

Right now the most important thing is getting another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am into coffee mode now -- I, too, slept in!  That kinda day 

Had some plans but, rain has changed them.    Now, it's chores, pick-up my new glasses, the few things on shopping list and back home.    It's pretty wet in the grass and too wet to do tractor work well.   More coming next 3 days, so don't want plowed ground to make mud.    At least the grass "uses" it.

I did give a clutch of eggs to a hen setting for 2nd time this yr! @Baymule  you should have this one -- a broody, broody  -- a Ninja mom!   She stole a nest from another earlier...they then shared it.   And when each had only one chick, I took the chicks and put with some others.   No need to waste 2 hens on 2 chicks!  Plus, the chicks were unsure who mom was.    She is determined and back at it!!!   I gave up & placed eggs last night.
3 more setting.   Golf balls.     Maybe I will give them eggs.

I could always vacuum and that stuff    Thinking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Today we'll spread the rock and I plan on running the disc where I am going to plant my Bermuda.


You're spreading rock on a field where you're going to plant?  Or did I miss something, lol?


----------



## promiseacres

Got the hay baled... 76 bales off of the acre of yard!  Need to get the fences down and excited to see what we get off the 9/10 acres of old pasture. Oh and DS got in two bb games.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> You're spreading rock on a field where you're going to plant?  Or did I miss something, lol?


You didn't miss anything, I'm just brain dead and tired. I meant we'd spread the rock on the driveway. We had the circle in front of the house spread in crushed concrete a couple years ago, but some of the "rocks" were big and footing was unsteady. DH covered it over with wood chip mulch. It rotted and washed away and he scraped up what was left. These bags of rock are just the thing to cover over the crushed concrete.

Today I dragged the disc with Marigold, then sowed giant Bermuda seed.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Got the hay baled... 76 bales off of the acre of yard!  Need to get the fences down and excited to see what we get off the 9/10 acres of old pasture. Oh and DS got in two bb games.


76 bales! That's awesome!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Pillsbury cinnamon rolls in the oven (really wish I had time to make homemade ones)  rain today. 

After church going after hay and Mom's horses... last trip I am praying.


----------



## greybeard

How many tons to the acre is that?


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> How many tons to the acre is that?


About one and a half.... bales only averaged about 40#...   our baler had to be adjusted throughout... but it tied well. Pretty good as it's not been used for a couple years. DH lubed it and off it went. Another reason we tackled the small area first.


----------



## Mini Horses

Small bales are easier for us to lift.  

This is  a good start for the farm to pay you back!  Nice.

Yeah, having my coffee & relaxing.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  I prefer the 40# bales... so much easier for me to stack.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Today has been brutal... Can't spend much time out in this kind of heat.  Notice the heat index...


----------



## CntryBoy777

No m'am.....that sure ain't weather nobody needs to be out in....hope it cools down for ya over yonder....y'all be Safe!!...know ya will be, but just have to say it....


----------



## Baymule

I don't know what the heat index was today, but I was sweat soaked, dripping sweat off my face and drinking cold water like a camel.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Had a little shower a bit ago - lowered the temp - but sure didn't lower the humidity!  We're supposed to cool off some later this week.  Yay!


----------



## promiseacres

Moved Mom's hay and her two horses today... rain all day.... highs in the 70s...


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had rain past 3 days, at least 2 more to go.    Temps are low 70 night and upper 70s days but, humidity is 98-100%  so not real nice.   Thankfully the actual showers come & go but, no sun - just clouds.  Even when it stops, everything is so wet that you are limited in what can be done easily or well. 

All I know is that grass is growing at a record pace.  But, as pasture, too much water in the grass negates the nourishment until it dries some.   Tossing goats some hay...they don't do rain.
On the other hand, the chickens are out eating a whole lot of drowned bugs & worms.

My job work this week is very slack.  Hope to get it done Mon or Tue, while it's raining.  Save sunshine days for "me" at home.  Not having to be a driver for DGD to school this week...she's done.   Because she's honor roll, no exams required, so no school for her this week.     Means I don't have to be up at 5AM.  Loving that part!  It's tough getting old.    Bodies don't always WANT to get up & go.  Don't want to rush that early.   Gotta find the coffee first and drink it a little slower.  Easy start up, then run.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. VBS week....  plus ball games every day...working afternoons... I will have full days.... but it won't bother me if a game or two get rained out.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> but it won't bother me if a game or two get rained out.



  Something nice with too much rain?   Sometimes, even the kids are ok with a rain out.  

Having lovely coffee.   Cooking some sausage patties, then some squash & onions will get tossed in the pan -- calling it breakfast.  Then I'll be ready for the day, especially after sleeping in late.

I could really get used to this!


----------



## Baymule

I am Officially Tired. More coffee please. I dragged hoses, watering in the bermuda seed yesterday. We got a light shower, just enough so I don't have to water today.  I filled in dog holes yesterday. Huge caverns that took a lot of shovel work. Have a dental appointment this morning to get teeth cleaned, so I'm not going to go out and work hard this morning, just do chores. Going for another cup...…

@Mini Horses yes you can get used to this! It's nice when your only "have to be there on time" is a dental appointment.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses yes you can get used to this! It's nice when your only "have to be there on time" is a dental appointment.



Working on it!!  Only 12 more tractor payments.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Notice the heat index...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Turned on the water hoses to water my grass seed. 62 degrees this morning! In June!


----------



## Bruce

No watering here today. Rained all night. It was supposed to amount to .4" but it sure sounded heavier than that. 82° yesterday, 66° today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Torrential rain here yesterday.  Sun out today, so far.  

I woke up feeling like a Mac Truck had run over me, backed up and hit me again  So sore and a sinus headache -- still a little of that with me.   I was dragging all day!!   And sleepy.
Actually got up & went back to bed with  a heating pad...wondering what happened.    Thinking on it, I had loaded & unloaded several bales of hay (60#rs), worked 4 hrs, came home and walked about 4 miles as I was checking on animals & repeated trips to check kittens...mom was moving them!   Also think I slept in a weird position.

Anyhow, bad start.   Only drank a cup of hot tea.  Took a loooong, HOT shower.  That helped.  Used Absorbine on sore muscles.    Worked a couple hrs at stores & now I'm off for 3 days.  

Haven't had this happen in years....   Usually I take an Aleve before bed if a lot of pulling & lifting during the day.   Didn't.    I'll be at home tomorrow.    I'll be good & won't act like a teen.   Ahhhh, better go look at that to do list.


----------



## Bruce

And you wonder why you are whipped!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh nooooo - you are my hero and you are NOT allowed to get sore or tired or have headaches, lol!

But if it happens - take care of yourself!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. My work assignments appears to be finished... I will check again today but no essays available to grade yesterday. So sneaked in a nap then cleaned bunny cages before ball games. Put in 4 nest boxes yesterday for the bunnies... all 4 were staching and nesting.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’m picking up our two little granddaughters this morning to spend the day with us. We’ll play outside, watch Disney and have fun today.


----------



## Baymule

It’s 60 degrees. It sure is nice.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, my what a long night's sleep can do for a tired body!   

It's a cool 65 here this AM.  Sunshine!   Going to upper 70s before it rains again...    Home today and will get "something" done, although I'm not terribly enthused.      Sure that will change as I get into it...or not.  May just relax.   Rain will be overnight, so if it dries enough I will at least mow the yard.  Rain again tomorrow is possible.   The sky has a real leak lately.   

Ya'll remember the show where you wiggle your nose and it happens?   Wish I could do that.   Would clear up all the lists!!! 

Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Bruce

Supposed to be 76° and sunny today, low overnight 56° at 5 AM, high tomorrow 64°... at 11 AM. Must be a cold front coming, rain tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn

Silly sun keeps waking me up at 5....  and making it hard for me to sleep before midnight.


----------



## Baymule

We got our two little grand daughters today. We played outside for awhile, then filled the little wading pool for them and they played in that while we sat outside with them. Then inside for a late lunch (cinnamon toast) and watching Disney. I hear people complaining how grand kids wear them out. For us, it's like a day off. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Lots of grandparents are not nearly as active as you and BJ!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Lots of grandparents are not nearly as active as you and BJ!


That is true. Use it or lose it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 


Baymule said:


> That is true. Use it or lose it.


The other day one my 2nd graders at VBS started in on how adults can't run and are slow.... I told them how I feel better and am more active now than 20 years ago... not sure they believed me but it's 100 % true. Kid's and critters have done that.


----------



## Bruce

Yes, but can you run and are you fast?  
I'd have to work up to running and certainly wouldn't be fast.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hmmmmm….@Bruce  you need to chase a few goats, horses, kids and you learn fast    You also learn to think like them, turn on a dime, juggle from foot to foot, and fall with grace...as they watch you lay there & cuss.  

Bring back memories of catching your boys for handling?

I'm not as fast as 20 yrs ago but, I still give them something to think about.   You do know you are never as fast as they are but, you can learn to maneuver more.   OK, in your MIND you think you are as fast    that thought corrects itself quickly 

Now days, I do prefer those who come when called!


----------



## greybeard

Back in the bad ol days, I could rope a steer or cow, run around a tree right quick and make a turn with the rope and snub  off close to the tree to work on the animal.
No more.
There's an old car related adage that also applies to working livestock. "Better to be quick than fast"
(there IS a difference.)


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 

Last day of VBS.... took another nap yesterday... think I am getting sick... but it's a fairly light weekend with rain predicted.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

our new pasture is looking amazing and even though NB has been over there, yesterday was his first official day that he was let out into the huge part. He. Was. In. Heaven. he is such a good boy. today is folding laundry, doing his hooves, cleaning up some sticks and things that could be potential trip hazards for him. have to deep muck the stalls and lay out new shavings. recent rain prevented a good muck and now everything is a nasty mixture mess. at least we shall have some good fertilizer! our VBS is this coming week.


----------



## Baymule

Today I'll be cooking down and making the last of plum jam. We pick wild plums, little cherry sized tart fruit, in the fence rows. So good! A neighbor gave us 2 gallons from her plum tree. I don't knw what kind it is, but it has silver dollar sized red plums that are sweet.  We got suckers from that tree and planted them, they rooted and are growing.

I don't run anymore and haven't in a long time. Arthritis in my left knee tells me not to. If I run, I'll limp for a week. But I do a lot of walking and that has strengthened the muscles and ligaments around my knee. I take turmeric for the inflammation and that helps keep the pain down. I don't stop, even when I lurch from side to side like a staggering drunk, from the pain. Like I said, use it or lose it. 

@Mini Horses I like the animals that come when called too!


----------



## greybeard

I'll be filling everything I can up with gas and diesel today, ahead of the big price increase at the pumps when ww3 breaks out.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am on the last of 3 days off -- in a row!!.  What an experience.   My body told me to relax, rest and recoup.  I have done that so far.  Not wanting to "waste" any time off, I have done some things but, nothing heavy.   Little cleaning, lot of sorting & tossing out, the daily animal chores, slept in & even a nap each day   Nice.   Could do this each week.

Picked more blackberries yesterday.  Saw the front end of one of the several groundhogs living along the banks of the old RR tracks, where I was picking some of the blackberries.  There must be 25 holes over there!   Watch where you step!   He retreated as soon as he saw me.  Have a little over 2 qts of berries in the frig, so may do a batch of jam later.   That's a low energy activity.    Will make way more than I will eat in a year.  Will gift some.

Rain late day yesterday -- again -- went thru quick but, everything wet yet another day.  MAY mow yard later.  Need to & might be only chance for another several days.   Today is quite cool...only 60 now, with 15 mph winds.   Dry out grass day.    Only going to low 70s, making for a good day to do that chore.

Back to work tomorrow -- will make beef sirloin shish-ka-bobs.  It will be fun and busy!   Who doesn't like a nice piece of steak!?   Guess what I will have for dinner...

@Baymule, I'm certain you will have that knee "reworked" soon as your insurance kicks in.  I think you said you are waiting for Medicare?   It will be so nice to walk without all the pain!   Makes the recovery time & hurt worth it.  You have DH here to confirm that!!    And, I don't run a lot, either.  Thankfully, still can if need arises.   I do walk a lot here on the farm.   A round trip to the back fields is 1/2 mile.   Couple times a day & exercise is done!  Some days,  ride the mower


----------



## Mini Horses

@greybeard,  I agree, there is some serious concern about USA getting into more aggressive activity over there.   Not thinking WW3 but, we've been fighting with some Nation for many, many years.  Don't see an end.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I'll be filling everything I can up with gas and diesel today, ahead of the big price increase at the pumps when ww3 breaks out.


It will likely go up before that. Oil went up with the 2 tankers being attacked in the Gulf of Oman yesterday. By Iran if you believe our government. Not by Iran if you believe them.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Picked more blackberries yesterday.  Have a little over 2 qts of berries in the frig, so may do a batch of jam later.   That's a low energy activity.    Will make way more than I will eat in a year.  Will gift some.
> 
> 
> 
> @Baymule, I'm certain you will have that knee "reworked" soon as your insurance kicks in.  I think you said you are waiting for Medicare?   It will be so nice to walk without all the pain!   Makes the recovery time & hurt worth it.  You have DH here to confirm that!!    And, I don't run a lot, either.  Thankfully, still can if need arises.   I do walk a lot here on the farm.   A round trip to the back fields is 1/2 mile.   Couple times a day & exercise is done!  Some days,  ride the mower



I just finished with my 3rd batch of plum jam. Not bad for 3 hours. After chores this morning, we spread 55 bags of rock on the driveway. We got busted bags yesterday from Lowes for $1 a bag.

BJ's doctor said knee replacements will last up to 40 years. That gives me pause.....I may need to wait awhile, I will live past 100 and don't want the durned thing to wear out before I do.


----------



## Baymule

Hmmmm…….that's a good idea Greybeard. We just emptied our diesel tank, put a new valve and filters on it, ready to fill up. Guess I need to make that phone call. 

My jar lids are pinging!


----------



## Alaskan

It sure is nice having a big fuel tank full of fuel.

We have 2, a 350 gallon one and a 250 gallon one.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Taking in the meatpen to be tattooed. 
Already checked... 1 doe had her litter.... just 1 live.... not sure what the other two are waiting on.... one has a nest full of fur. The other was working on hers and is huge... one more has a fur nest too but her dd is tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you get good litters from your does. On second cup of coffee, today is meat chicken slaughter day, shooting for 10 processed chickens, then only 30 more to go. Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done and I'm tired of fooling with them. Sure glad that it doesn't take long to raise them to freezer size.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> It sure is nice having a big fuel tank full of fuel.
> 
> We have 2, a 350 gallon one and a 250 gallon one.


We have a 500 gallon tank, but it takes a long time to use that much, so quite happy with 300 gallons.


----------



## Baymule

10 chickens on ice, taking lunch break. Then the afternoon to cut and package.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You go girl!


----------



## promiseacres

A litter of 9 Velveteen lops !!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> 10 chickens on ice, taking lunch break. Then the afternoon to cut and package.


And the night to sleep!


----------



## Baymule

Got 5 cut up, vacuum sealed and in the freezer. Stopped to do evening chores, cook supper and eat. Just killed a big T-bone and them durn chickens can wait until the morning.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Happy father's day to all the Dad's and Grandpa's !


----------



## Baymule

Been up for an hour and half, it is raining, lightening, thundering, Blessed rain! The internet has been off and blipping on and off, it's off now. I'll post this later. LOL The internet just came back on, post!


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Happy father's day to all the Dad's and Grandpa's !



Second this!


Yep, I have satellite and if a storm -- blips in service.  Storm doesn't even have to be at MY house   close works.  

BUT -- you do appreciate the rain on newly planted grass!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Walked Allie the 3 miles down to the new pasture yesterday morning. Her and NB were happy to see each other again. Spirit is in an uproar as he is now the only one at our place. He has kicked up a fuss and hollars at us to let us know his displeasure. The search begins for a friend or two for him. Coffee is on. Help yourself.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee.. going to need it as baseball is an hour drive away, doesnt start untul 7:45.... it's the boy's tournament...  Mom is staying with my girls. Probably be about 11 before we get home.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Gotta get dressed, do chores and pick up little granddaughters at 8:00 to take them blueberry picking. We’ll keep them for the day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

promiseacres said:


> Thanks for the coffee.. going to need it as baseball is an hour drive away, doesnt start untul 7:45.... it's the boy's tournament...  Mom is staying with my girls. Probably be about 11 before we get home.


I feel your "pain"....when I coached....the last games started at 9:30....get in bed by midnight.....got up at 3am and punched the clock at work @ 4am, thankfully it was only 2 nites per week....and usually the kids didn't have many of those games, but when they did it was tough....hope ya Win to make it as good as it can be.....


----------



## Mini Horses

I was on earlier, reading only.   But after coffee and chores, it's almost 90 out there, so back inside for a while.   It's a lovely day, huge sun, easy breeze that helps you not feel the humidity that is out there.

Found neighbor baling the AWESOME alfalfa across the street.  Stopped everything to go get lined up for some.    I mean young, foot high, lush, a little orchard grass mixed in, 55-55# bales that I am thrilled to get!   A pile of 15 awaits me.   I swear the neighbor who owns that property is such a hunk!!  Dang we are tooooo many yrs apart.     He's close to my kids ages.  He was out helping, made the trip very pleasant!

OK, off track there.     And I will be able to get some in winter, after all "regulars" have spoken for what they want.  It's enough for me and my herd.   They will cut this again in  late August. My girls will be so happy.   Oh, yeah, he isn't charging me for the "occasional" escape and graze of goats  --  and I won't charge him for the free fertilizer!     $9.50 a bale and here, that's the price of smaller bales of mixed grass.  So, I'm good!!  Came home & got the $$ before he changed his mind.   Will get some great orchard from him in winter, also.  This is second cutting this yr for the alf.

It's what I need since I have to start milking regular this week.  Milk stand goodies!!
This has been a "working" day after all.


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW -- DS came home about 2:30. Shortly after he got trailer and went across roadd, got hay, brought back and unloaded for me.  This is like 4:  I had been cutting grass and we both saw DARK clouds about 5 miles out, moving our way.  Well about 20 minutes after unload, the rain started...sprinkles & I rushed mower under equipment shed -- where hay was.  Back side is a goat barn....into which the does & kids an RUN, rain ya know!

I turned off mower, prepared to run to house and suddenly (!!!) it was like a firehose was turned on, wind whipped to about 60 mph, and it was thundering.  17 goats & kids were huddled tight as they could get into a corner, like "WTH??" .   Then big banging sounds!  HAIL!   Half inch plus, hitting ground so hard it was bouncing 2 foot back up -- in grass!   This went on for 15 minutes....then died down some and steady rain. Ran to house but soaked in just the 200' I had to go.    After another 5-10 minutes.... it went away.     1/2 hr of unreal storm.  Glad farmer got his 500 bales in and I got mine under roof!  Lucky that all happened before this surprise storm.

Weird.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - that's crazy!  Glad you were able to get the hay in!  And glad YOU were able to get in too!


----------



## Bruce

Someone's guardian angel was on the job!



Mini Horses said:


> I swear the neighbor who owns that property is such a hunk!! Dang we are tooooo many yrs apart.  He's close to my kids ages.


May September romance??



Mini Horses said:


> $9.50 a bale and here, that's the price of smaller bales of mixed grass.


OUCH! Orchard grass hay here is $4 for 40# squares.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

One of the horses kicked Belle and busted her jaw. Wit will have to be wired back and her pups are only 2 weeks. Here is the link to the fundraiser if anyone is interested in helping or if you can share and pass the link around to help get her back to her babies. They have been bottle fed today but they miss and need their momma. My poor baby girl misses her pups.
https://www.facebook.com/1676683069295575/posts/2119310428366168/


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> One of the horses kicked Belle and busted her jaw. Wit will have to be wired back and her pups are only 2 weeks. Here is the link to the fundraiser if anyone is interested in helping or if you can share and pass the link around to help get her back to her babies. They have been bottle fed today but they miss and need their momma. My poor baby girl misses her pups.
> https://www.facebook.com/1676683069295575/posts/2119310428366168/


The hits just keep on coming. I don't know why, but it seems when one thing goes all wrong, everything else just piles on. Go break a big mirror, the old superstition about 7 years_ bad_ luck wouldn't apply, you already have bad luck. You'd have 7 years of_ good_ luck.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Baymule said:


> The hits just keep on coming. I don't know why, but it seems when one thing goes all wrong, everything else just piles on. Go break a big mirror, the old superstition about 7 years_ bad_ luck wouldn't apply, you already have bad luck. You'd have 7 years of_ good_ luck.


I need to. Something HAS to give. BRIGHT SIDE, The fundraiser has already reached $250 so we are halfway there. Something told me this would be a rough year on us. Thank you for your friendship and moral support.

Pulled two HUGE zucchini today. Garden is doing something at least


----------



## greybeard

I never have understood how these FB and gofundme things work......are these funds paid back to the donors (loans) or are they a charity type thing?

If the latter, wouldn't it be easier, faster and more 'for sure' to just go to the bank and borrow the funds?


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Its to a 501c3 organization that provides aide to families with emergency vet bills. Normally for us is not an issue but we just had two horses lost and a bunch of other expenses and didn't have it.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

The foundation helping us is all volunteer ran. It is charity based.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@MatthewsHomestead  
Well no more baseball... DS's team lost 9-11... fought hard but.... can't say I am too upset. It was a great season but need a break. Now just 4H and softball... well  and farm stuff.  The well guys are coming out to the farm today. Of course I already had one child have an eye appt, and farrier appt today... and 4H mtgs... going to change the eye dr I think... well guys can't give me an exact time... and it definitely needs attention.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Slaughtering more chickens today. I’ll be glad to have them all packed in the freezer. We have other things to do around here! I hatched 2 batches of chicks out, total of 35. As soon as I can tell the cockerels, they will go in the chicken tractor for slaughter this fall.


----------



## Mini Horses

GB -- the GoFundMe is a site where funds are asked to be given for "whatever" situation is out there.   Sometimes people ask for help from others, sometimes friends as for funds for other people.   Money is given by anyone who reads and pays into that situation they feel inclined to give money to assist.

Not sure all the obligations of the site.  BUT based on news reports, there are watchdogs out there who follow the asking and receivers.


----------



## greybeard

Yeah, I kinda knew how it worked on the donation end, but was wondering if there was a contractual or even ethical requirement on the recipient end to repay the donations.

I've seen both gofundme and kickstarter things to be greatly abused, and the donators were absolutely & irately distressed over how it all played out.
One well known case in point being Occulous Rift, the virtual reality gaming hardware. I don't care one bit about games of any kind or very much care about it's technology but saw the complaints on a car related board I'm on. The guy with the idea started a kickstarter page in 2012, raised $2.5 million, promising anyone that donated $300 or more to receive one of the  devices for free once development was complete, but  2 years later  FB bought the idea and fledgling company for $2 billion and under the new ownership, the price for a new unit was over $500 and realistically, very few of those that donated $300 or more ever actually got a freebie. The original guy walked away with a fortune.
And then, there's this..a huge scam from the very beginning:
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...maritan-scam-show-perils-crowdfunding-n936941

Only because law enforcement got involved did gofundme decide to refund all the donations. Last I heard, the 3 involved were headed to the pokey.


----------



## Bruce

That is a lovely one. I think it safer to stick closer to home, like when someone local has huge medical bills due to cancer or other misfortune. Those people will be in the local paper, not anonymous faces on the internet. 



promiseacres said:


> well guys can't give me an exact time... and it definitely needs attention.


Definitely a priority! I hope they get it into A-1 shape and it isn't too expensive.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That is a lovely one. I think it safer to stick closer to home, like when someone local has huge medical bills due to cancer or other misfortune. Those people will be in the local paper, not anonymous faces on the internet.


Nothing wrong with that at all. I frequently see donation jars at local retail outlet checkouts asking for donations for various families in need as well. More often than not, it's to cover or help defray final expenses for a family member in which there was no life insurance policy. 

I did see a gofundme request link posted about a year ago, on one of the cattle boards I frequent. Asking for $$ to buy a couple of cows. That, did not end well and the guy afaik, never posted there again.

Another member there, received an email regarding an 'equipment for sale' ad he posted on craigs list. He posted the details about the email on the same cattle board. Not well received either. They don't play very cutesy there..


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

$60 more to go. I wish this hadn't happened and timing sucks. Thank y'all for being a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Coffee is on. Biscuits and jam on the table. Got one to get on the bus for summer school and then im hoping to hear that she starts treatment today. $$ was raised Thank You Lord!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. Glad you able to raise the $. How are the pups doing?


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad the money was raised. For members of the older generation, BC, (before computers) social media can be a bit of a marvel. When we were COC (clean out of cash) it was SOL. LOL

It is storming, glad for more rain. Got chickens on ice in the kitchen, y’all know where I’ll be and what I’ll be doing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Got chickens on ice in the kitchen, y’all know where I’ll be and what I’ll be doing.


Is that the last of 'em?


----------



## Mini Horses

It's been wet & gloomy here.   Started ok, yesterday and turned mid day to rain, AGAIN!  Of course, more this morning, overcast and more later.       Too much, too often.   News says expect same rest of month & we are already 2" over norm for June@ mid month.     Don't want to Jinx but, probably won't get enough Jul/Aug, our hottest time.      With that in mind, I'm stockpiling a few pastures...at least I will have some to let them graze part of day.   Right now, I've had to be cutting.  Darned weeds to cut out.

You have to wear boots because the grass is SO wet...feet are wet if you don't.   Just glad I got the grass mowed in the chicken yard a couple days ago.  Yep, big area and they do not make it dirt as too much area.     I think mom hen is "weaning" her 5 chicks from hen attention.   I see more distance between them and independence from them.  She does make sure they are in at night   And she got on the roost last night, rather than snuggle down where they generally sleep.   They can get up there but, weren't at door close.  Guess the teens are being given their "driving permits".  It's all good.   I've loved watching the process.  It's why I love broodies.

Some work today -- ok, can't do much outside with current conditions anyway.  Might as well make a $$ or two.  Besides I need to pick up something at TSC and it only a couple of blocks from one of the stores I'm working.   Save gas...but, I normally plan those things anyway.  Habit. 

$ saved is $ earned.  Better get going.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> It is storming, glad for more rain. Got chickens on ice in the kitchen, y’all know where I’ll be and what I’ll be doing.


Hiding in the pantry, knocking down some Egg Nog.....


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Is that the last of 'em?


Nope. We’ve done 20, 18 more to go. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Hiding in the pantry, knocking down some Egg Nog.....


Now that sounds like a darn fine idea! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I got the 10 chickens super cleaned, pin feathered, cut up, packaged and in the freezer yesterday. Today I am going to can backs, necks and skin off the breast meat for dog food. 

Breakfast is scrambled eggs and biscuits with wild plum jam. Y'all dig in.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning, thanks for the coffee. Rainy and 61 degrees. Will see if we have softball tonight.... working on 4H projects today, they are due tomorrow. 
Yesterday we got rabbit cages and the horse lean to cleaned... we have a barn swallow nest in the lean to... did not make them happy being out there. They kids were impressed by their swooping at us. It was a nice evening at home.


----------



## Baymule

I just checked the rain gauge. We got 1/4" early yesterday morning and another 1/4" last night. The rain is watering my newly planted grass seed!


----------



## Mini Horses

It's 77 this AM...humid!!   Sun is out but, T-storms predicted for 5-8PM blow in.     More of the weird one we had a few days ago --Blow in hard, 60mph winds, hail, poss tornados.  Need none of it!

I expect the afternoon showers in summer -- not these temper tantrum cells.   A lot of damage can happen in a short time  And the rain is horrendous!! 

So. did chores early and  surveyed anything I needed to attend to before late day.  I'm mostly "ok".   Goats are loving the new alfalfa hay, they hate the WET grass, the walking thru...ok tiptoe thru.

I'm heading to 2 stores, be back by 1....short day of easy work.  THEN the farm...not as easy but, more desired.  

Glad you got the chickens worked up, Bay.  Lot of work there!

PromiseAcres,  my birds dislike any presence in "their" area   The old cat doesn't bother them at all -- too old to climb the rafters or even consider eating a bird now.  My DS has a younger cat --  he tears the nests up!   A great mouser, too.  Old guy used to be 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Baymule

Third batch is in pressure canner. This will make 18 quarts of dog food and 2 quarts of broth for them. The dogs love this stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

EVERYONE likes a chicken dinner   

The storm cell came.  In & out -- FAST.  Yep big winds, hard rain but only 20 mins.   Luckily we did not get the heavier stuff some of the surrounding areas did.  I was in a little "split up" area.  Thankfully.   A lot of lightening, swirling, heavy winds, hail, whole nine yards about 10 miles either side of me.    

Wet but, otherwise good.  Supposed to be good weather next several days    There's a chicken swap at one of the TSCs on Sat, hope to go -- just to look


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can hear ya now @Mini Horses ....I saw and just couldn't turn away....and since I went to "look"....I watched it in the backseat the whole way Home....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah "look" what followed me home!  

Really, I'm only going to "network" and just relax.  Don't have many Saturdays off (generally doing a demo, prime days Fri-Sun)  but, not this week, only Fri & Sun.   I'll ask DGD is she wants to go -- & have breakfast at IHOP, another rare event - eat out.

Lovely here this morning -- wet grass but, lovely otherwise.  Hope everyone else enjoying their morning.   I'm lazing along.  Work later.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya have a wonderful time!!....if I was close would neet ya for a double stack.....


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Pups are great. We are at the V.Hospital waiting to pick up momma


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.

How is it that   6:15 feels like sleeping in...


----------



## Mini Horses

Feels like -- because it probably IS!!  

Some schedules are so different from others.   I've actually been thinking about this for several days, as I have been enjoying my sleep until 6:30-7: AM.    For several months I was being a "grammi bus driver" for DGD to school...meaning 2 to 3 days a week, up at 5 to do chores, dress, get her, take to school -- then go to my work!   Now that school is out, my work schedule slowed, I am NOT needing to get up early.  So began sleeping in for another hour or so.  Felt guilty at first but, have decided no need to.  AND decided I like the slower get up & go pace.    Plus, I don't get to bed early, so sleeping later is the only way to get sufficient shut-eye rest.   It sure makes a nice difference...any time it can happen.

SO -- enjoy all you can.  Not easy with kids on top of everything else.  Plus, you have all the after school activities with the kids. I remember those days.  It's tough.

Enjoying my coffee, contemplating a drive to the chicken swap.  Want to go but, the 20 mile drive isn't thrilling me right now.  DGD doesn't want to go -- guess she's sleeping in.      Yawn...   Uhhhh, plenty to do here.  Do need couple bags of shavings,  but not urgent.    I'll think on it  through another cup.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses you are starting to enjoy the retired life! LOL 

All 3 granddaughters here for the weekend, we’ll have blueberry pancakes when the 12 and 4 year old get up. Until then, coffee for me, nap for Papaw and Disney for the 2 year old.


----------



## greybeard

Take life one cup at a time.
Expresso yourself.
Stay grounded.
Better latte than never.
So many blends, so little time.
Take time to smell the coffee.
Juan Valdez's donkey was actually hauling bags of Colombian cocaine...


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Hey guys. I'm sorry I haven't been on to update much. Puppers are doing great. They had a smooshy scrambled duck egg made with their Esbilac for breakfast and I soaked puppy chow for them and Belle in warmed whole milk. Finished mashing theirs with their puppy milk and Belle will get hers mashed up in another hour or so with her night time antibiotic. The hardest part has been keeping Belle separated from them so her milk will dry up. They can't nurse on her bc she needs to get her weight back up. She was only 26lbs and should be 35-40. So we definitely have to get her back to health. Max is on my shoulder using my ear as a chew toy and Diva is with our oldest learning how to read a book. Lol. We are very blessed and everyone is doing great!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on,
@MatthewsHomestead  so glad Belle is recovering, hopefully she leaves the horses alone....

Ball is done. Might have a cookout/carry-in for softball. It was a tough tournament but  am somewhat relieved. Pre-fair judging started yesterday, fair starts Saturday.

Another doe is nesting and all previous bunnies are doing great!


----------



## Mini Horses

@MatthewsHomesteadGlad mom & pups doing well.  I'm sure they want to be with them but not a good idea now.   You know and are "suffering" through it.

Coffee is on if anyone up and ready.   Fresh goat milk if you use if you lighten your coffee.   In fact, I need to get out there and milk one doe pretty soon.  Pulled her boys last night and they were in with dad --lot of screaming going on by mom! 

And the hen with chicks in the regular coop has advised those chicks they are "on their own"!!   One tried to set next and scoot under a wing.  She reprimanded it quickly.  The other four were together and talking about it!  I moved #5 with them....all still chattering as I shut the coop door.   They are fine & run around all day without her...then the flock dynamics at night.   She taught them to be great foragers!  They're couple months old.   Have 5 more to integrate with them in a week or so... were with hen & fox got her.  I've been raising since.

Home yesterday and didn't go to the chicken swap.   Decided I didn't want to, needed to work at home & did.   Reworked the fence on a small coop area and happy to have it ready to use, again.  One section of top netting to add today, about an hour, just tedious work to connect it all.     But, ok.




Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses you are starting to enjoy the retired life! LOL



  Well, I am practicing!      Since work has slowed way down, I have slack time and loving it, again.  Actually, only the Spring "reset season" is so demanding.  Then, it can be only 10- 15 hrs  a week.  THAT is great  It's the 60 hr weeks for 3  months of resets that kill you.    Older I get, the more I dislike that time.   And, this year the DGD take to school thing was new.   She will have her driver license for next yr.  Will be a senior then.  Then DD can enjoy her work schedule without my help.

Ahhh...2nd cup is waiting.   So is the coop run netting.    No rush.   Oh, yeah, the doe in milk may think so...…..ooops.   Pulling 2 more kids to wean, which will add another full time milking doe this week.  See why I need to  retire?   Cheesemaking will start soon.  It's still enjoyable and my choice to do.

Lovely 57 out there this AM...low humidity & going to upper 70s.  A perfect day, IMO. I've only needed to run AC about 4-6 hrs a day to maintain a nice temp.   Love saving electric!  But -- 90s coming later in week, so that will change.  

Enjoy your farm, your animals, your chores!!  Love your life!


----------



## Baymule

I’m going for my second cup. Storms rolling in tonight and rain predicted all week. Hope there is enough clear weather windows to finish chicken slaughter. I’m ready for them to be GONE. The giant Bermuda I planted is about an inch tall, maybe I’ll scatter some fertilizer before the rain hits.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Thank you for the encouragement. Its hard to do that. Mostly its Belle I feel worse for. I did let her check on them once so she could see they were ok but it was look no see. She seemed happy they were ok and witnessed for herself that they were eating from a bowl. Not as much wining from her since. We have her free in the kitchen, bathroom and my room where she always sleeps. Puppets are in the front hall in the living room. Can't have them wondering around and getting lost in my kids room. 

Belle is definitely retired. 

Supposed to just be overcast today. We had rain yesterday. Maybe.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> She taught them to be great foragers!


Angel has done the same with the 8 that will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. Taught so well that one must scratch the ground then look down to see if they found anything that they are doing the same thing when they jump up into the hens' hanging feeder. First you kick out a lot of pellets, then look down to see if there is any food under your beak. Well YEAH there is since you are STANDING in a bowl of feed


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

well, 3 of the other pups came back. one has a home and will be picked up Thursday. That leaves two boys to find a home.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

one boy left to find a home. my bio mom (raised more like an aunt or big sister bc gparents raised me) is taking one. she lives in NY and will be coming down in August. she will send the $ for the shots and care until she comes to get him. that gives me time to work on getting a good foundation built for her. he should be able to walk on a leash and know a couple basic commands like sit and come. puppers, mom, and momma cat with her two babies are all fed. still have chickens, ducks and the barn kitties to feed. That will be our oldest childs job. then we finally move my chicks. should be a semi boring day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. May be an interesting day our well is supposed to be getting fixed today and DH is cutting hay. 
Not to mention I have a few errands and tractor driving practice tonight.


----------



## Baymule

We are supposed to go get feed this morning. DH is knocked out in his recliner, so I don't know how that will go. LOL Then we are going to set up my sheep working equipment we bought off Craigs List yesterday. I am so excited to have the equipment. It sure will make life easier. I've been putting up cow panels to run them through and it hasn't worked very well. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/score-sheep-handling-equipment.39777/


----------



## Baymule

After watching the weather, we might do best to wait until Wednesday to go get feed.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> May be an interesting day our well is supposed to be getting fixed today and DH is cutting hay.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is ready. 
Our well did get fixed and cut 5-6 acres of the old cow pasture. will put some photos on my journal. Today DH is tedding with a tedder he is demo'ing . Working on finishing up 4H projects and Tractor driving tests tonight. oh and at some point cleaning the rabbit cages.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Puppers!


----------



## promiseacres

Ahhh such cute puppies!


----------



## Bruce

What's not to  about puppies??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...I agree with y'all on that.....I like the one with the brown and tan muzzle the most.....love the eyes!!.....


----------



## Baymule

Puppy breath.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Hay got stormed on last night... , close to 1 1/2 in of rain.... 
Get to clean rabbit cages, grade the tractor driving tests... work with John on rabbit records... may do some baking for the open shows. Jocelyn wants to make cookies.


----------



## Baymule

That's too bad about the hay. I hope you can get it dried out and baled before another rain. Here, last year, there was NO rain and nothing past a scanty first cutting. Our hay guy told us early on to go find some and they would haul it for us. Finally in late fall, we got rain and everybody scrambled to make a final cut. 

Cleaning rabbit cages......that's why I favored all wire hanging cages. I used a torch to burn off fur and a wire brush to spiff them up. Easy.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

I can't seem to get rid of our rabbit cages. We aren't doing them anymore.....


----------



## Baymule

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I can't seem to get rid of our rabbit cages. We aren't doing them anymore.....


Raise quail in them.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@MatthewsHomestead  I have had decent luck selling/buying cages on craiglist and Facebook. Depending on condition $10 to $20 per stacking cage, hanging cages even in good condition do seem harder to sell though.  

Last night DH tedded the hay. We're demo'ing a "new" tedder but it's had some damage from shipping and was previously demo'ed...debating if it's worth the price DH's company is wanting, but it is nice to have... especially with those pop up storms the other night. While he worked in the field I drained all the faucets that were treated with the chlorine....  then kids and I picked mulberries. 
 they did a good job even though my two older ones won't eat them. I told them I should take them blueberry picking here in a few weeks...  Last time I went was several years ago and it was better NOT to take the kids. Need to get moving still have cookies to bake, books finished. Then 4H electric judging this afternoon and baling this evening. Went after groceries yesterday instead of working on the cookies and 4H books. But found DS an lab coat for showman ship.


----------



## Mini Horses

On 2nd cup here.     Temps good right now at 81 but into mid 90 later -- humid!   Tomorrow & Sun 100.  Yep, it's hot here.    LOTS of water trough filling.   Possible rain Sun evening.  It will be appreciated on my pastures.

I'm watching the elderberry ripening.  Just starting and it's a rush to beat the birds!   Will probably get a few boughs each time, freeze as I do, until I get enough.   So be it.    Some young elderberry plants on the farm are being flagged, will relocate some but, don't want them cut down or eaten along with honeysuckle & such growth.  Hope the goats understand they shouldn't defoliate those  flagged plants.    

There is a u-pick blueberry farm about 10 miles from me.   I'd like to get there next week.  Glad they don't weight you going in and out.  I do eat!     Will need to look at time I have.  May pick, freeze & process later for jams, etc.

Guy roll baled some nice orchard across street -- normally he squares.   They don't look to be as large as most...need to go check it out and price.   I can handle them if they are in the 700 range.  Those 1000+ I have to wrangle.  They can load on trailer & then at home is the issue.  But, I have a  carport that animals use occasionally for shade & it is perfect to place rounds for winter.   Helps to not have to handle on a daily basis.  I can limit their access to keep them out now & to graze one at a time later.  A  no brainer  Add to list!      Been walking, watching, thinking about re-purposing all that is "farm", including fence relocation.   Big job.  Thinking for 2020 "retirement".

Anyone heard from Wehner Homestead?   Not seen posts in a long while...hope all is ok.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> On 2nd cup here.     Temps good right now at 81 but into mid 90 later -- humid!   Tomorrow & Sun 100.  Yep, it's hot here.    LOTS of water trough filling.   Possible rain Sun evening.  It will be appreciated on my pastures.
> 
> I'm watching the elderberry ripening.  Just starting and it's a rush to beat the birds!   Will probably get a few boughs each time, freeze as I do, until I get enough.   So be it.    Some young elderberry plants on the farm are being flagged, will relocate some but, don't want them cut down or eaten along with honeysuckle & such growth.  Home the goats understand they shouldn't defoliate those  flagged plants.
> 
> There is a u-pick blueberry farm about 10 miles from me.   I'd like to get there next week.  Glad they don't weight you going in and out.  I do eat!     Will need to look at time I have.  May pick, freeze & process later for jams, etc.
> 
> Guy roll baled some nice orchard across street -- normally he squares.   They don't look to be as large as most...need to go check it out and price.   I can handle them if they are in the 700 range.  Those 1000+ I have to wrangle.  They can load on trailer & then at home is the issue.  But, I have a  carport that animals use occasionally for shade & it is perfect to place rounds for winter.   Helps to not have to handle on a daily basis.  I can limit their access to keep them out now & to graze one at a time later.  A  no brainer  Add to list!      Been walking, watching, thinking about re-purposing all that is "farm", including fence relocation.   Big job.  Thinking for 2020 "retirement".
> 
> Anyone heard from Wehner Homestead?   Not seen posts in a long while...hope all is ok.


I'm curious...what do you do with the elderberries?


----------



## Mini Horses

Huge benefit for antioxidant & antiviral plant.   You make syrup &/or tincture to use for fighting off, reducing severity of colds/flu.  Also great immune booster.   Jelly, pie, etc, also nice.  

Devonviolet may chime in with more info.  I'm a beginner for it.


----------



## Bruce

Then, of course, there is always elderberry wine. You know, just a "tonic" for what ails you.


----------



## Alaskan

Tonics..... so important.


----------



## AmberLops

Good to know! I've bought it online (elderberry syrup) for colds and flus...it really does work. Is it difficult to make a homemade syrup?


----------



## Bruce

Check with @Devonviolet (it may be in her journal), she's the resident "pusher" for the health benefits of elderberry syrup. I bought some elderberry Kombucha at the healthy food store, I had been given a quart of homemade raspberry the week before. Mostly they both tasted like vinegar! Sounds weird but oddly enticing.


----------



## Baymule

@AmberLops 

Elderberry keeps the flu virus from multiplying. You might have the flu, but the original virus will die off and cannot keep making more virus, so in about a week or so, you are much better.


Elderberry Honey Syrup
2 cups dried Elderberries
6 cups Filtered Water
2 oz sliced, peeled ginger root, cut into small pieces
36 oz (Net Wt) Raw/Unfiltered Honey (Local honey is best) or less, to taste

Combine Elderberries, ginger and water.
On stovetop heat until boiling. Lower heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

Pour into large fine screen strainer over a large bowl. Using large spoon, stir, scrape, mash berries until most of the fruit is off seed and moisture is squeezed out. Rinse strainer with an additional 1/2 to 1 cup more of filtered water, to get all the residual goodness of the berries.

Cool to body temp and add honey. Heating raw honey destroys the enzymes, that give honey it's healing qualities.
Pour into 1/2 gallon canning jar or 2 quart canning jars and refrigerate. I put some in a used honey bottle for easier dispensing.

To minimize risk of getting the cold/flu virus, take 1 Tablespoon of this syrup daily, during cold season, or when you suspect you might get a cold. If you do get a cold, start taking 2 Tbsp three times daily for the duration of the illness plus 3-4 days. 

@Devonviolet gave me this recipe. You can get dried berries on Amazon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Then, of course, there is always elderberry wine. You know, just a "tonic" for what ails you.



Such tonics have great uses!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> @AmberLops
> 
> Elderberry keeps the flu virus from multiplying. You might have the flu, but the original virus will die off and cannot keep making more virus, so in about a week or so, you are much better.
> 
> 
> Elderberry Honey Syrup
> 2 cups dried Elderberries
> 6 cups Filtered Water
> 2 oz sliced, peeled ginger root, cut into small pieces
> 36 oz (Net Wt) Raw/Unfiltered Honey (Local honey is best) or less, to taste
> 
> Combine Elderberries, ginger and water.
> On stovetop heat until boiling. Lower heat and simmer for 20 minutes.
> 
> Pour into large fine screen strainer over a large bowl. Using large spoon, stir, scrape, mash berries until most of the fruit is off seed and moisture is squeezed out. Rinse strainer with an additional 1/2 to 1 cup more of filtered water, to get all the residual goodness of the berries.
> 
> Cool to body temp and add honey. Heating raw honey destroys the enzymes, that give honey it's healing qualities.
> Pour into 1/2 gallon canning jar or 2 quart canning jars and refrigerate. I put some in a used honey bottle for easier dispensing.
> 
> To minimize risk of getting the cold/flu virus, take 1 Tablespoon of this syrup daily, during cold season, or when you suspect you might get a cold. If you do get a cold, start taking 2 Tbsp three times daily for the duration of the illness plus 3-4 days.
> 
> @Devonviolet gave me this recipe. You can get dried berries on Amazon.


Thank you so much!! I appreciate it 
I will buy some elderberries and make this stuff as soon as I can!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all   --   up, awake,  sunshine   

Great cup of coffee here -- have some!    Need to go out for chores, then to work. 


There's a lot of honey in the elderberry syrup.   This one is very similar, less honey, which is expensive.   The rose hips & euchinacea root are optional.   I got it from a site that has a number of this type of holistic plant uses.  Haven't tried it but plan to soon...when I have enough berries.    I'm not buying so long as they are free!  Also got one with Brandy...uhhh, brandy & honey great preservatives.   Sounds like an evening liquer.    These are a couple options for all to consider.    


Elderberry Cold & Flu Syrup

_Yield: 16 oz.
_
*INGREDIENTS
*
1/2 cup dried elderberries (or you can get elderberries on Amazon if MRH is sold out!)

2 cups filtered water 
1 cinnamon stick (or 1 Tbsp. cinnamon chips) 
6 whole cloves 
2 Tbsp. fresh grated ginger (or 2 tsp. dried ginger root) 
1 Tbsp. Echinacea root 
1 Tbsp. rosehips 
zest of 1 lemon (or orange) 
1 cup raw unfiltered honey (substitute this with maple syrup, vegetable glycerin, or another sugar if making for a baby under 12 months)

*DIRECTIONS
*
In a small saucepan, combine everything but the honey (heating honey up past a certain temperature can cause it to lose all of it's natural antibacterial/antiviral properties).

Over high heat, bring the elderberry mixture to a boil and then reduce the heat to simmer. Simmer for 20 minutes.

Remove elderberry mixture from heat and strain through a mesh strainer, making sure to squish out all the juice that you can.

Mix honey into the strained juice and stir until completely melted and mixed together.

Store in a glass bottle or jar in the refrigerator! This homemade elderberry cold and flu syrup will keep for up to 6 months in the fridge.

*TO USE
*
Children 2+ years take 1/2 Tbsp. (for babies under 2 years take 1 tsp.) hourly, at the onset of symptoms and taper off to 4 times daily as you get better. If you are trying to build immunities, take 3 times daily at least one week before a trip or whatever you are preparing for.
Children and Adults 12+ years take 1 Tbsp. hourly, at the onset of symptoms and taper off to 4 times daily as you get better. If you are trying to build immunities, take 3 times daily at least one week before a trip or whatever you are preparing for.

*TIP
*
The honey is added at the end of the process and not during the cooking process because honey keeps its antiviral and antibacterial properties at a certain temperature. As long as you do not boil the honey, but instead add it to the already cooked product, you will not destroy the good viral fighting properties that you are trying to use in your syrup. Also always make sure that your honey is raw and unfiltered, as that is the best kind of honey with healing benefits.


Elderberry Elixir Recipe

_yields 1 quart
_
*Ingredients
*
• 14 oz dried elderberries
• ½ oz dried marshmallow root
• ½ oz fresh ginger, cut in thin slices
• 1 cup raw local honey
• 1 ½ cups brandy
• cooking pot
• metal ruler

*Directions
*
1. Combine elderberries, marshmallow root and ginger with 5 cups of water in a pot. Bring to a boil and with the lid on, let simmer for 2 hours.

2. Remove lid. Measure height of liquid in pot with a metal ruler.

3. Without lid, let the decoction simmer on medium heat until ½ of the liquid has evaporated.

4. Pour through a strainer and press the remaining liquid out of the plant material. You can offer the spent plant material to your compost Goddess.

5. While the decoction is still warm, add 1 cup raw local honey and stir with a whisk until the honey is completely dissolved.

6. Add 1½ cups brandy.

Bottle, label and store in a dark cool place. No need to refrigerate, honey and alcohol are great preservatives.

Elder blessings, Susanna Raeven


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Check with @Devonviolet (it may be in her journal), she's the resident "pusher" for the health benefits of elderberry syrup. I bought some elderberry Kombucha at the healthy food store, I had been given a quart of homemade raspberry the week before. Mostly they both tasted like vinegar! Sounds weird but oddly enticing.


Yes, @Baymule posted my recipe. We collect elderberries every summer, and make Elderberry syrup. 

I’m a huge proponent of Kombucha, Kefir and raw sauerkraut, as they are an excellent source of probiotics. Eighty percent of our immune system resides in our gut. So, eating probiotics is the best way to stay healthy. My personal opinion, is that eating fermented/cultured foods, on a daily basis, is a much better way to consume probiotics. It’s also a lot cheaper than taking commercial probiotic capsules.   

Yes, Kombucha is on the sour side, depending on how long it was fermented.  It is left at room temp, with a cloth cover, to allow fermentation gasses to escape. The bacteria, in fermented foods, consume the sugars in the food, that they are culturing. Since I follow a low-carb lifestyle, I prefer the more sour version, of Kombucha, since it makes it lower in carbs. I make my own Kombucha, and it gets rather sour. To make it more palatable, I dilute it in my drinking water. On a hot day, it is rather refreshing over ice. 

The “flavored” Kombucha found in the healthfood store, is made by adding some kind of fruit (like elderberries, blueberries, peaches, mango, strawberries, ginger, etc.) to the finished Kombucha. It is then sealed and placed in the refrigerator for a few days. Since the fermentation gasses can’t escape, it creates a natural carbonation, to the Kombucha. I love Kombucha this way.  I have never tried Elderberry Kombucha. My favorite is to add a few chunks of candied ginger to the Kombucha for what is called a “second ferment”. It is YUMMY!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> There's a lot of honey in the elderberry syrup. This one is very similar, less honey, which is expensive.


Since I have cut way down on my carb intake, I have tried a low carb version of an Elderberry Elixer, using dried stevia leaves (which is a non-toxic carb free sweetener). However, it tastes like artificial sweeteners, and I’m not crazy about that aftertaste. 

Soooo . . . I’m still looking for a lower carb version of Elderberry Elixer.  I may just have to try your version, Mini Horses.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm so glad I have recipes now!! I'm gonna make some Elderberry syrup as soon as I can 
Thanks everyone for sharing the recipes!
@Devonviolet  I can't stand the taste of stevia either...the aftertaste is so artificial. I used to grow stevia and it's really good fresh but you can't do much with it in that form!
What about Agave? It tastes good...I don't know if it's lower in carbs but it might be


----------



## AmberLops

I'm having my 30th cup of coffee right now 
My AC is broken and my house is now 90 degrees...fun. I had a busy day planned for breaking apart a bunch of pallets and making nesting boxes, I have to get more hay for the rabbits today...now I have to wait for the AC guy to come and apparently he's coming "sometime today"


----------



## greybeard

_"You might have the flu, but the original virus will die off and cannot keep making more virus, so in about a week or so, you are much better."_
Which is about the same length of time flu takes to run it's course even if one takes nothing whatsoever for it.


----------



## AmberLops

greybeard said:


> _"You might have the flu, but the original virus will die off and cannot keep making more virus, so in about a week or so, you are much better."_
> Which is about the same length of time flu runs it's course even if one takes nothing whatsoever for it.


It prevents the flu from becoming worse and it boosts your immune system to help fight it off.


----------



## greybeard

AmberLops said:


> It prevents the flu from becoming worse and it boosts your immune system to help fight it off.


I neither dispute nor agree with that, but do have issue with the timeline previously posted and the inference that it lessens the length of time one 'has' the flu. "A week or so" means 1-2 weeks, which is the time period that symptomatic influenza generally takes to run it's course doing nothing more than taking it easy and drinking plenty of water.

It's only if/when complications arise that it lasts longer, but for the majority of people, 5-14 days is as long as flu lasts, which is the same time period stated for flu when using the tonic.

The following quotes came from 5 different reputable sources. I can provide links if you wish.
There are many more that state the same thing.
_
How long does it take to get over Type A flu?
The flu typically lasts three to seven days, according to the CDC. Serious complications of the flu, such as pneumonia, can take longer to recover from. Some symptoms, such as a cough, can persist for more than *two weeks*._

_
*How long does the flu last?*
For most healthy people, the flu is an uncomfortable but short-term illness that resolves itself as the immune system fights it off. Symptoms usually appear from one to four days after exposure to the virus, and they last five to seven days. _

_
For people who do not develop serious flu complications, symptoms usually last 3–7 days. Some people find that their symptoms get better and then worse again or that they are worse at certain times of the day, such as in the morning.

Although fever and the most severe symptoms typically resolve within a week, some people have low energy for up to 2 weeks, and it is possible to experience a cough for up to 8 weeks._

_
Influenza, commonly referred to as “the flu,” is a highly contagious respiratory infection caused by the influenza virus.

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)Trusted Source, an uncomplicated influenza infection will last from three to seven days in most people, including children. However, a cough and feelings of weakness or fatigue can last for two weeks or longer._

These are well known, well studied and accepted parameters gleaned from studying millions of flu cases over the course of decades.


----------



## AmberLops

greybeard said:


> I neither dispute nor agree with that, but do have issue with the timeline previously posted and the inference that it lessens the length of time one 'has' the flu. "A week or so" means 1-2 weeks, which is the time period that symptomatic influenza generally takes to run it's course doing nothing more than taking it easy and drinking plenty of water.
> 
> It's only if/when complications arise that it lasts longer, but for the majority of people, 5-14 days is as long as flu lasts, which is the same time period stated for flu when using the tonic.
> 
> The following quotes came from 5 different reputable sources. I can provide links if you wish.
> There are many more that state the same thing.
> _
> How long does it take to get over Type A flu?
> The flu typically lasts three to seven days, according to the CDC. Serious complications of the flu, such as pneumonia, can take longer to recover from. Some symptoms, such as a cough, can persist for more than *two weeks*._
> 
> _
> *How long does the flu last?*
> For most healthy people, the flu is an uncomfortable but short-term illness that resolves itself as the immune system fights it off. Symptoms usually appear from one to four days after exposure to the virus, and they last five to seven days. _
> 
> _
> For people who do not develop serious flu complications, symptoms usually last 3–7 days. Some people find that their symptoms get better and then worse again or that they are worse at certain times of the day, such as in the morning.
> 
> Although fever and the most severe symptoms typically resolve within a week, some people have low energy for up to 2 weeks, and it is possible to experience a cough for up to 8 weeks._
> 
> _
> Influenza, commonly referred to as “the flu,” is a highly contagious respiratory infection caused by the influenza virus.
> 
> According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)Trusted Source, an uncomplicated influenza infection will last from three to seven days in most people, including children. However, a cough and feelings of weakness or fatigue can last for two weeks or longer._
> 
> These are well known, well studied and accepted parameters gleaned from studying millions of flu cases over the course of decades.


Well, before I started taking natural remedies for colds/flus etc...I've had terrible reactions to the flu.
Just a few months ago I woke up with a fever but I went to work anyway (I work 12 hour shifts) and after about 5 hours at work, my temp was so high (104) that I passed out. I was in the hospital for over 2 weeks after that and I wasn't getting any better.
Someone came to check on me and they gave me Sambucas/Elderberry/Echinacea tincture and I left the hospital the next day. Even the doctors were amazed. So I really do believe that natural remedies work, as I've seen it myself.
Even at my clinic we give patients natural remedies sometimes because they do work better than the conventional medicine designed to treat that specific problem....for example D Mannose.
So many patients have come here with UTI's and have been on every antibiotic we have, but still have the infection several months later. When we give them D Mannose, the infection disappears in 3-5 days.

We give patients with internal hemorrhaging a supplement called Dispel Stasis in the Palace of Blood...it's a Chinese herbal medicine created to stop internal bleeding. It works every time, no matter how severe the injury is.

So I can't change my mind...I believe it works


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> _"You might have the flu, but the original virus will die off and cannot keep making more virus, so in about a week or so, you are much better."_
> Which is about the same length of time flu takes to run it's course even if one takes nothing whatsoever for it.



BUT -- the elixir recipe I posted (from a natural health site) has brandy in it.   While "nothing" may work in the same time, I bet taking the elixir will make it easier to tolerate that week.  Especially if you are taking it several times a day.  

Elixir sounds more medicinal than just "brandy".   Hey, in years past the whiskey was used for a lot of pain relief.


----------



## greybeard

Oh, I have drowned lots of maladys with both cheap and top shelf whiskey, but I don't for one minute believe that's what cured me. 

The Placebo Effect is a well known, extensively studied and well documented phenomenon.


----------



## greybeard

AmberLops said:


> Just a few months ago I woke up with a fever but I went to work anyway (I work 12 hour shifts) and after about 5 hours at work, my temp was so high (104) that I passed out. I was in the hospital for over 2 weeks after that and I wasn't getting any better.
> Someone came to check on me and they gave me Sambucas/Elderberry/Echinacea tincture and I left the hospital the next day.


A true miracle no doubt. One dose and you were cured.
And your medical diagnosis upon admission to hospital was verified as????
Again, one to 2 weeks is what most influenza takes to run it's course.


----------



## AmberLops

greybeard said:


> A true miracle no doubt. One dose and you were cured.
> And your medical diagnosis upon admission to hospital was verified as????
> Again, one to 2 weeks is what most influenza takes to run it's course.


My point was that I was really sick with whatever the heck that virus was and after taking that tincture my fever was gone, my blood pressure normalized, my vision was better and I felt good enough to leave.
I had no clue what it was, I wasn't into natural medicine then. But after that I've only been using natural remedies and so far for the past 4 months I haven't had a cold or flu. I take Silver tincture when I don't feel right and so far nothing has progressed into a cold/flu.
I've always had bad reactions to colds/flus and since I've been using natural remedies, I haven't had any reaction 

When people get the flu shot and get the flu afterward, they'll tell you that it's not as bad as it would have been if they hadn't got their flu shot...that's crazy if you ask me.


----------



## Baymule

I have never taken a flu shot and don't think I ever will. Elderberries will be ripening soon and we will be out picking them. They do boost immunity, so I will really, really enjoy my elderberry pie!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I have never taken a flu shot and don't think I ever will. Elderberries will be ripening soon and we will be out picking them. They do boost immunity, so I will really, really enjoy my elderberry pie!


Make me one please!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Make me one please!


I sure will! And i'll even eat it for you!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I sure will! And i'll even eat it for you!


Sounds perfect!


----------



## greybeard

AmberLops said:


> When people get the flu shot and get the flu afterward, they'll tell you that it's not as bad as it would have been if they hadn't got their flu shot...that's crazy if you ask me.


Not at all crazy..it's how vaccines work, tho the flu vaccine is a bit different because that virus can mutate very quickly, and often does between the time the vaccine for that season's strain was developed and when the inoculations actually begin. It can also mutate mid season or at the end of the season and the vaccine given for that season not work very well. That has happened this year, with a new flu strain showing up at the very end of flu season and it is still popping up now.
I usually do get a flu shot and have not had the flu since i began taking them. The 1st year I took it tho, I did get a very bad case of flu, but it was also the year CDC said they didn't get the right strain isolated soon enough.

There's nothing wrong with 'alternative medicine' and by almost all accounts, it does no harm in of itself. The harm comes when people put too much confidence in AM and postpone or even completely forego proven traditional medical care. By the time they decide AM isn't working, it's too often too late.



One of the greatest minds of our time, Steve jobs (Apple Computers) needlessly died of a rare form of pancreatic cancer after opting for an alternative treatment according to reliable sources close to Mr Jobs, conjured up by some "healer" south of the border. Rare form of cancer, in that is one of the few pancreatic cancers that is pretty easily handled by surgery. It grows slowly and there's plenty of time to make a decision but he waited several years, and it spread to his liver. Had a liver transplant in '09 but was too late. His biographer stated that Steve told him the biggest regret of his life was putting so much faith in alternative treatment and waiting so long before opting for surgery and the use of Sutent®. Those decisions cost him his life in 2011 at age 56, and there was no good or logical reason for it to have happened.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs#Health_issues


----------



## AmberLops

greybeard said:


> Oh, I have drowned lots of maladys with both cheap and top shelf whiskey, but I don't for one minute believe that's what cured me.
> 
> The Placebo Effect is a well known, extensively studied and well documented phenomenon.


I know all abut the Placebo Effect...but if natural medicine works in animals, then that can't be the placebo effect because animals aren't capable of it 
I know that there are some ridiculous theories and all that but there are alternative methods that do work.


----------



## Baymule

I use home remedies and do just fine with them. BUT I know when I need something stronger and will go to the doctor, instead of blindly following Aunt Minerva's Super Speciality Gobblety Goop Cure All. My son in law makes fun of my home remedies, he is sick a LOT, but I'm not, so who is right or wrong?


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I use home remedies and do just fine with them. BUT I know when I need something stronger and will go to the doctor, instead of blindly following Aunt Minerva's Super Speciality Gobblety Goop Cure All. My son in law makes fun of my home remedies, he is sick a LOT, but I'm not, so who is right or wrong?


I'm with you! 
The proof is in the pudding....I've never been so healthy as I am now!


----------



## greybeard

I wanted some eggs with my evening coffee


Again, med high. I don't like my eggs runny.



ease the top down and counted to 10:



another



Took less than 30 seconds for both and they lifted out clean as a whistle



Pretty much, I can cook 'em as fast as I can crack the egg and drop it on there.
For my wife's, I don't lower the top.
5 is the limit I can do all at one time tho, cracked beforehand into a bowl and gently poured on to the waffle iron.


----------



## greybeard

You'll all want to use some of that cooking spray on the irons before you drop the egg on there unless you're against using such stuff..in that case, just go ahead and drop that free range all natural, gluten free, non-gmo  farm fresh egg down on there and close the lid. I'm sure it'll work out just fine...


----------



## Baymule

Cooking spray works for me too. Woke up at 4 AM. Been over on SS, drinking my coffee, got a load of clothes in the dryer, one in the washing machine. Got 3 big pots simmering chicken backs, necks and other assorted unwanted parts that I'll can this morning for dog food. They love the stuff. Then I'll finally be DONE with this batch of Cornish Cross chickens!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Cooking spray works for me too. Woke up at 4 AM. Been over on SS, drinking my coffee, got a load of clothes in the dryer, one in the washing machine. Got 3 big pots simmering chicken backs, necks and other assorted unwanted parts that I'll can this morning for dog food. They love the stuff. Then I'll finally be DONE with this batch of Cornish Cross chickens!


 YAY


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Day 2 of the Fair. Mostly fun stuff today. Kiddie tractor pull and girls want to watch the horse show.


----------



## Mini Horses

@greybeard,   and look how cute they are all "waffled". 

I don't like my eggs runny either -- can't do it.    And I am not fond of the stronger taste of the yolks from my truly free range gals...my buyers LOVE it.   I'm just not a big egg fan.  However, they contain a lot of choline, esp yolks, which is very essential the older you get.   Mostly I scramble with lots of green pepper & onions cooked down first, then add egg.    Quiche, I really like.   I've talked to myself about the goodness & constant availability    Hasn't helped much.     Still only eat them seldom.  I have no issue with spray oils (have several types on hand) but I love real butter!

So beyond doctor meds and alternative meds, IMO the critical assist for good health is "clean" food and keeping active.  We do better with less additives & naturally grown.  We can't all be farmers, butcherers, or want to be.   But the more we can cook from scratch, fresh grown & humanely raised, the better we are.    All the pretty dark colors in fruit & veggies are a good thing to choose to eat, as well as less sugars, salts, etc.  It's a choice that many in urban life don't take advantage of.    And I don't go to a gym but between the reset work I do and work here, I get more "exercise" than many of them.   At wake up, I often do stretches to give my back and legs a good start.  Keeps my core working well.

On 2nd cup, so I need to get a move on & do what chores I need done.   This time of year, with plenty of pasture, the key issues are feeding an old cat & stallion their senior rations, the milking does handled, opening coops and WATER....hot, hot, hot, they drink a whole lot.   So, morning & evening, water checks & fills.  I have plenty of troughs.  But the goat kids have to have shorter containers.  Naturally, the adults choose to drink from those also.    Visitors sometimes ask why so many separate containers -- well, goats are not choosy about where they drop pellets, but are about what they drink!  Things change as they grow up.


----------



## AmberLops

2nd cup of coffee brewing 
The AC guy never showed up yesterday but he said he is coming today. So we'll see!
The house got past 95 degrees yesterday 

Then I can break apart those pallets and make some much needed nesting boxes!
Have to make a run to TSC and the hay farm today too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is horrible  with no AC....


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Quiche, I really like.


Many years ago when I was single..several decades back, I was on a job out in West Texas, and I went to a big motel out on the interstate as it was the only and closest place to get a good meal and mixed drinks. I met a woman in there, well dressed and good looking. After a bit, I excused myself, went into the dining section & ordered something to eat and she came over and handed me a piece of paper, told me "Come out to my place tomorrow night at 7 and I'll fix you a real meal". 
Now I have no idea what this lady saw in a rough and rowdy drilling rig worker, but good fortune it seemed was smiling on me.

Next evening, I cleaned up, put on my best clothes, which consisted of wrangler jeans, a clean shirt, and off the rack Tony Lamas, grabbed my good hat and followed the directions to her place and turned into a long paved drive, with white pipe fences on both sides. Good Hereford cattle on one side and nice looking quarter horses on the other side with natural gas wellheads here and there. Pulled up in front of the open garage, could see a nice looking corvette inside and a shiny new pickup. She answered the doorbell, and I hung my hat on a hook in the hallway. After a few minutes of small talk, she led me into the dining room and we started to eat..didn't recognize the main dish, but first bite my taste buds rebelled. I washed it down with a sip of white wine from good glassware and tried another. 2nd bite left a coating on the roof of my mouth and I asked what it was. "Lamb quiche"
After a bit, I excused myself, saying I had to get something out of the truck. Walked back down that hallway, grabbed my hat off the hook, out the door, open my truck door and thought to myself "Sometimes, the juice just ain't going to be worth the squeeze" started the truck up and left the same way I came in. Stopped in a little taqueria on the way back to my motel and considered things. Any woman that would feed a man quiche (and lamb quiche at that) on the first date is just too risky a gamble for me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What was she thinking?  LOL!


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## AmberLops

2nd cup of coffee brewing 
The AC guy never showed up yesterday but he said he is coming today. So we'll see!
The house got past 95 degrees yesterday 

Then I can break apart those pallets and make some much needed nesting boxes!
Have to make a run to TSC and the hay farm today too.


B&B Happy goats said:


> That is horrible  with no AC....


He's still not here yet! I called again and he said he'll be here by 2...he better be!


----------



## Baymule

I hope he shows up soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Better yet, hope the part needed is readily available and not too Pricey!!.........if ya have box fans ya can put them in a window a have some breeze at least....a damp towel on the input side will cool the air some too.....get a hand towel and wet it with water...wring it out and put around your neck....it will work wonders on cooling your body down....course, ya do have to keep repeating the process, but better than "baking.....


----------



## AmberLops

It's past 2 and no sign of him yet...
It's 102 degrees in the house, 94 outside. Too hot for me and the dogs! But then the entire yard is full sun...too hot out there too. I have a few fans on but it doesn't seem to do much other than blow the hot air around!
I soaked a hand towel and put it in the freezer, I've been putting that around my neck to cool me off and it seems to help. Right now the dogs are using the rabbits frozen water bottles


----------



## Bruce

I hope that guy shows up soon Amber!



Baymule said:


> I sure will! And i'll even eat it for you!


I'd love to see how you plan to transfer the improved immunity to @AmberLops


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> I hope that guy shows up soon Amber!
> 
> 
> I'd love to see how you plan to transfer the improved immunity to @AmberLops


He finally showed up but he won't have the parts to fix it until tomorrow or Tuesday 
And the immunity will be transferred through radio waves


----------



## greybeard

AmberLops said:


> He finally showed up but he won't have the parts to fix it until tomorrow or Tuesday


You better hope for tomorrow or as soon as possible afterwards.........Thursday is 4th of July and a holiday.
Hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd buy a window unit and have AT LEAST one room cool!

Maybe a friend has one sitting around, doing nothing???
Sorry you are experiencing this.   Toooooo hot for it!


----------



## greybeard

I echo a window unit. You can get a 5000btu 110V slide in for about $120 at walmart. 
I have one in the lower bedroom for exactly this reason and, it also allows us to be able to keep one room cool on our generator without disconnecting the refrigerator and freezers if we have an extended power outage in hurricane season..

(free overnite delivery by Wed.)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arctic-King-5-000-BTU-Mechanical-Window-A-C-White/222806043


----------



## farmerjan

God bless you for the heat.I wouldn't want it.  Still we hit 91 today, there was a little breeze.  I got hot on the ford 4600 raking hay though.  No canopy and no cab.
I don't have air conditioning at the house.  There have only been about a half dozen days that it was nearly unbearable.  Have never had air in any place I have lived.  It is very hard on a person that works outside to be in and out of air all the time.  It would maybe be nice to have it down to 75 or so on real hot days, but I have never wanted it to be real cool inside. I have never lived in a real hot climate like those of you in Tx or Ga or Fl... but I did go to see a friend of mine a couple times a year in Fl so was there in the hot summer.  Air was nice to go inside to for awhile.  I get headaches from things being all closed up so would go outside for a little bit just to get the outside air.  Riding in a car with the air on gives me headaches. My car has air and I will put it on but not real cold, and then have a couple windows open for air flow.  I know, I'm weird.


----------



## AmberLops

@Mini Horses  I recently moved here and I don't know anyone well enough to feel comfortable asking them for a favor 
@greybeard  thank you for the link, I appreciate it. I won't be able to get it until payday though...and that's on Wednesday. The timing couldn't be worse!
Didn't even think about the holiday coming up...
I sure hope it gets fixed tomorrow!


----------



## AmberLops

farmerjan said:


> God bless you for the heat.I wouldn't want it.  Still we hit 91 today, there was a little breeze.  I got hot on the ford 4600 raking hay though.  No canopy and no cab.
> I don't have air conditioning at the house.  There have only been about a half dozen days that it was nearly unbearable.  Have never had air in any place I have lived.  It is very hard on a person that works outside to be in and out of air all the time.  It would maybe be nice to have it down to 75 or so on real hot days, but I have never wanted it to be real cool inside. I have never lived in a real hot climate like those of you in Tx or Ga or Fl... but I did go to see a friend of mine a coupld times a year in Fl so was there in the hot summer.  Air was nice to go inside to for awhile.  I get headaches from things being all closed up so would go outside for a little bit just to get the outside air.  Riding in a car with the air on gives me headaches. My car has air and I will put it on but not real cold, and then have a couple windows open for air flow.  I know, I'm weird.


I don't think you're weird at all! Everyone's different


----------



## greybeard

In a way, I fully agree with Farmer Jan.
AC is the devil.
Makes ya soft..and in that regard, I'm soft. I do fine if I'm outside working, but just sitting around outside,or just standing doing minor stuff at the workbench in the shop  it's tough. Sitting inside without ac would be worse, tho I have in the last 15 yrs lived for a time (14 mos) without ac here in this same county.


----------



## Alaskan

I have always had AC... you take the top sheet and flap it a few times before you go to sleep.  

I have lived in Texas without AC a few times...  but most of the time in Texas I did have AC.  Back then I preferred a good fan over AC.  I had an attic fan in the house I last lived in back in Texas...  I think they got that attic fan off of a jet engine.   With that fan on there was such a great breeze, no need for AC.

I did though....  when working outside close to Alice, Texas greatly enjoy the AC in the bunkhouse. 

I always went in for lunch...  had a bit of a slow lunch... then went back out and worked until dusk.  I didn't mind working in the heat...  but that cool air at lunch was nice!


----------



## Mini Horses

My AC is set at 74 and the main feature is the humidity reduction.  We are humid here.   It is cooler than the outside but, it isn't near cold.  In fact, it is often turned off at night and some days only on a few hrs.  I don't like cold but, cooler is good when it's 90 out & high humidity..  

Can sure appreciate the "wait for payday" part, especially with the repair bill added on.  We were just all offering up ideas.   Then comes "swamp cooler"  A tub with ice by the fan.  Cooler air to  pull from.  Melts fast at 102!      Just hope the parts are there and ready by tomorrow  

Up at 3 this AM    Couldn't sleep any longer...so got up.  Coffee finished the wake up and now I'm waiting on daylight.  Roosters just started, so can't be long now.  Will check everyone's water...won't be much to top off as all full at 8PM.  Toss a little feed to some.  Had a quick shower late day yesterday and enough to knock dust but, also all things wet.  Had hoped to mow this morning, can't now. I'll do something else.   Have to leave about 11:30 for work.  It will be an interesting day, cooking ribeye steaks for sampling.   It will be annoyingly slow until about 4:30, then pick up until I shut down at 6.   Just a long day as you think about all the things you need/want to do while "standing around" with almost no customers.   May be a tiny busier with it being first of month.   Hey, it's my job.     Busy Sat/Sun though, as usual.

Hope everyone awakens to great weather, good health, a great day with only pleasant happenings!


----------



## Baymule

I have lived without AC before. As kids, we didn't have AC, we had an attic fan. When we finally did get AC, it was a window unit for Daddy because he worked nights and needed to be cool so he could sleep during the day. I never lived with central heat and air until I left home and rented an apartment. As an adult, I lived many times with no AC. For those nights when I was laying there, sweat trickling down, miserable and hot, I spray misted the bed sheets and turned the fan on full blast. The evaporation of the water, coupled with the fan, would actually get cold and off to sleep I went. 

While I_ can_ live with no AC and I_ have_ lived with no AC, even when temps hit above 100*F, I sure don't want to now.


----------



## AmberLops

I agree @Mini Horses  it's the humidity that makes the AC much needed! It's so humid here too...yesterday was unbelievable...not even the tiniest breeze outside.
I appreciate everyone's ideas  You guys are very helpful!

Gotta run to Ace today to pick up some wire for baby-savers and nesting boxes. Then it's time to start making more boxes and get things ready for all my upcoming Angora litters!
I have 4 does all due with their first litters on the 5th...so exciting!


----------



## Mini Horses

@AmberLops,  will the heat affect the rabbits much?  I know my chickens stand panting and not even interested in laying eggs.   I get 6-8 not 20-24 nowdays.  They can take the cold better and, if lights added, lay nicely in our winters.   Alas, they have shade and fans in the barns, no AC.  

Maybe you will get a litter on the 4th!  Fireworks for sure!


@Baymule  I sure had many years with no AC as a kid.  In fact, our fans were folded, hand held.    But I lived through it just fine.   You learn to cope.  When parents & I moved to VA, we had electric and a couple fans from the landlord.  What a revolution that was!   Played a lot of board games and I was really good at cards from a young age.  Plus puzzles!  I still love puzzles.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> @AmberLops,  will the heat affect the rabbits much?  I know my chickens stand panting and not even interested in laying eggs.   I get 6-8 not 20-24 nowdays.  They can take the cold better and, if lights added, lay nicely in our winters.   Alas, they have shade and fans in the barns, no AC.
> 
> Maybe you will get a litter on the 4th!  Fireworks for sure!
> 
> 
> @Baymule  I sure had many years with no AC as a kid.  In fact, our fans were folded, hand held.    But I lived through it just fine.   You learn to cope.  When parents & I moved to VA, we had electric and a couple fans from the landlord.  What a revolution that was!   Played a lot of board games and I was really good at cards from a young age.  Plus puzzles!  I still love puzzles.


It does affect the rabbits...but I have 3 fans set up in the rabbitry, so It's cooler in there than it is in the house right now! Plus they have tons of frozen water bottles in their cages.
They have no interest in breeding in this hot weather. I'll be lucky to see another litter born before September! And I would love babies born on the 4th!


----------



## greybeard

I'm old enough to remember when it was not called air conditioning..it was called "Refrigerated Air".
A postcard from the 50s for a Kerrville Tx motel:



 

The term has now made a comeback, and refers to air conditioning in which compressor, the condensor and evaporator are housed in one unit outside your home or business...much like a giant window unit instead of having a condensor/compressor outside and the evap and air handler inside like most central units do.

I think the first air conditioning I was in was the Bronson Movie theater Baytown Tex and the sign out front proudly proclaimed "refrigerated air'.


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha I want some of that refrigerated air...
Looks like the parts are coming tomorrow. Hopefully that's true


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my gosh - I remember the Brunson well.  Saturday morning kid movies - Jr. Mints and/or popcorn!  What else was a kid to do on Texas Ave in Baytown?  





photo credit: Google


----------



## RollingAcres

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha I want some of that refrigerated air...
> Looks like the parts are coming tomorrow. Hopefully that's true


@AmberLops, have you tried looking for a used one on Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace? You might be able to find one that's inexpensive.


----------



## greybeard

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh my gosh - I remember the Brunson well.  Saturday morning kid movies - Jr. Mints and/or popcorn!  What else was a kid to do on Texas Ave in Baytown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit: Google


It's still there you know. The city bought it well over a decade ago and turned into a historical/visitors information building and offices. They had the sign taken down and redone last year. 


Christmas..in July.


----------



## AmberLops

RollingAcres said:


> @AmberLops, have you tried looking for a used one on Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace? You might be able to find one that's inexpensive.


I looked on craigslist but almost all the ones I saw were broken in some way!
And I don't do facebook  So not sure about there!
By the time my AC is fixed i'll be used to this heat! It got to 108 inside today...I'll probably be cold when it's 80


----------



## farmerjan

Don't blame you for wanting the ac when it is hitting 108 inside !!!!! Is the house in full sun with no trees or anything for shade?  We get some humidity here, but nothing like @Mini Horses gets closer to the coast.  I didn't know that Tenn got such high temps and humidity.  
We had an attic fan when I was a kid too. Pulled the cooler air in through the windows and the hotter air went up and out.  I still use the basic principle.  Have a fan in the kitchen window and it pulls the air in from the bedroom, and the "den" and the bathroom and it does cool it down to almost the same temp outside.  The one nice thing about this house, it was built in the 1750's of stone.  Walls on the original part are about 12 + inches thick, and it does not heat fast from the outside.  I close it up in the mornings that are going to get up in the 80's/90's so it stays cooler inside.  The kitchen is a brick addition, before insulation was thought of I guess as it gets hotter than blazes.  I can close the door into the kitchen part during the hottest afternoons and it helps the main part stay cooler.  And surprisingly, once you get the main part warm in the winter, it will hold the heat.  But if it gets real cold, then it takes a bit to get it warm again.  One reason I have liked those infared type heaters.  They will get it warm, quietly, and keep the temps decent.  This place has hot air oil heat and it costs a small fortune to heat, without any other supplement.  Sure wish I could bottle or can some of this heat to save for winter!!!!


----------



## AmberLops

farmerjan said:


> Don't blame you for wanting the ac when it is hitting 108 inside !!!!! Is the house in full sun with no trees or anything for shade?  We get some humidity here, but nothing like @Mini Horses gets closer to the coast.  I didn't know that Tenn got such high temps and humidity.
> We had an attic fan when I was a kid too. Pulled the cooler air in through the windows and the hotter air went up and out.  I still use the basic principle.  Have a fan in the kitchen window and it pulls the air in from the bedroom, and the "den" and the bathroom and it does cool it down to almost the same temp outside.  The one nice thing about this house, it was built in the 1750's of stone.  Walls on the original part are about 12 + inches thick, and it does not heat fast from the outside.  I close it up in the mornings that are going to get up in the 80's/90's so it stays cooler inside.  The kitchen is a brick addition, before insulation was thought of I guess as it gets hotter than blazes.  I can close the door into the kitchen part during the hottest afternoons and it helps the main part stay cooler.  And surprisingly, once you get the main part warm in the winter, it will hold the heat.  But if it gets real cold, then it takes a bit to get it warm again.  One reason I have liked those infared type heaters.  They will get it warm, quietly, and keep the temps decent.  This place has hot air oil heat and it costs a small fortune to heat, without any other supplement.  Sure wish I could bottle or can some of this heat to save for winter!!!!


I love stone houses! I lived in a house in Maine that was built in 1880 and it was made of stone...only had a fireplace to heat the entire 6 bedroom house! It was freezing in the winter and I had to cut all the firewood myself because a cord of wood in Maine is crazy expensive! The fireplace was beautiful though...it was covered in crystals, amethysts and quartz that the elderly woman who owned it found on trips to Europe. It was pretty amazing!

It does get hot here...it's my first summer in Tennessee so i'm new to it. It was 96 degrees outside today with no clouds. My house is really small and it sits in full sun all day. There are woods all around me but no shade on the house at all. I spent most of the day outside, in the woods looking for critters and blackberries. It's cooler in the woods! The humidity here crazy but I don't mind it...growing up in Hawaii i'm used to high humidity


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully, ya will be able to bypass having to "deal" with it much longer....if ya can find a place and get things worked out for the "better" for ya with what is to be "faced", just ahead.....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. @AmberLops i have iced coffee for you! LOL And a popsicle for your breakfast, you can have all you want.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> And a popsicle for your breakfast, you can have all you want.



How  thoughtful   

I had split pea soup, some left if you want that. 

Done with coffee and going to head to TSC for a bag of Sr feed.  Would have stopped yesterday after work at the one near there BUT -- a "scattered shower" was happening.   Those are probable daily for the next week --  with heat & humidity this week, I can expect this.   Most of the Eastern USA can expect them!   It's a lot better, IMO, than days of big downpour.

Will work this afternoon....then OFF for 2 days!  

Hope all are planning a balanced 4th -- fun & relaxation.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. @AmberLops i have iced coffee for you! LOL And a popsicle for your breakfast, you can have all you want.


HA HA! I actually did have iced coffee this morning  I'm gonna need a pitcher full of that stuff please!
Those popsicles will be breakfast, lunch and dinner for me!
@Mini Horses  I think i'll skip the soup this time around 

Never got to make those nesting boxes yesterday...cutting the wire and attaching baby savers to 4 giant cages took up most of the day so today will be the day to break up those pallets.
So far I don't have any plans for the 4th...I was thinking of going down to the river but I know it's gonna be packed.
My neighbor came over yesterday and invited my to his place for a cookout but then he warned me about his crazy/wacky family members and told me stories of past 4th of July parties...no thank you!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all  --   

Up & working the elderberry boughs I picked late day yesterday.   Found a couple more patches of those bushes that were begging to be picked.  scissors in hand, I cut those pods, dropped into a box and smiled all the way to the house.  Worked some last night, some this AM.

All I can say is these are not as easy as picking those wild blackberries.  You are working with little berries -- I'm thinking, you aren't sick and haven't been in 20 yrs!  What are you doing this for???    OK, DS gets sick often.   It's the challenge of "doing it". 

Getting self ready to tackle outside now.  Supposed to be hot day, so it will be a "see how it goes" day.  Always things to do, just not always the mood to do or supplies on hand.   Need to mow yard areas.  Sounds like low stress work    That's probably going to be my "big" accomplishment for the day.   Oh, fix chicken coop door that wants to come apart.  Think this is shaping up to be a "touch up" day.  We all need a few of those.    Yep, mosey around and do what hits your fancy.  Moving all bucklings to weaning pen is on that list    again!


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> Well -- belt broke on tiller, went to TSC & got one.  By the time I got home, time to get ready for work.  So, three laps around the outside edges and kapoot!   Rain by daybreak -- home tomorrow & will be mighty annoyed watching it rain on  my parade!!!!!   I'd be happy to just get the tomato area done, so I can transplant these huge tomato plants.   The rest could get done later in week.  I'm sure praying for a light and fast rain.
> 
> On the good side -- before I left this afternoon, one hen had hatched 2 chicks, one still wet.  Tonight, she had 3 chicks & 2 eggs.   Another nest/hen had a lone chick & couple eggs, took that chick to #1 hen.   A third nest (2 hens on it) had a single chick, 9 more eggs, took chick to hen #1 -- who now has 5 chicks & 2 eggs.  It's dark & by daylight all should "be hers".
> 
> Obviously I had not penned them off and volunteer eggs appeared, so hatching will be odd.   I plan to swap out and eventually the eggs, too.   Like the two at hen #1.  If not hatched out tomorrow, I will add to another nest.   Musical chairs??  Or, musical chicks.
> 
> Figure more will be hatched and raised that way.   It's tough to check them all each day.  They attack!  Will put mom & chicks into other pens as they stop sitting.  Takes a day or two.  Then.....will see.
> 
> They sure are cute!


glad you hatches are going well.  hopefully your hands will be smarter than mine were with their chicks. I had to nice group of Heritage Rhode Island red chicks for a change.  unfortunately, my hens weren't very bright and in one of our arial floods, and they really do deserve to be called that, all five of them were taken out into the run and they drowned


----------



## farmerjan

I know the "catch up" kind of day.  Going to take water up to the meat birds, and then get the other truck and start moving round bales out of the fields so that when we keep getting all these pop up storms, the grass all gets watered so the fields will grow back.  Already see new regrowth from the rain we have already head. 
Going to be hot and humid here too, with a marginal chance of the storms being severe that will coming in from the west.  Need to mow the yard here too.  Temps suppose to get up to the low 90's with heat index near 95-100.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning everyone, sounds like yall have all been busy. just been doing the normal around here. farm chores, house chores, home school. the only thing new is i believe i found the culprit to all my duck eggs going missing. my ducks tend to lay at night and keep their eggs hidden so i always have to hunt for their eggs but i been finding their nest with no eggs. last night i went to let the dog inside through the back door she runs in and doesnt even see the (looked to be) four foot long texas rat snake loving know as a chicken snake. its the second one we have had around. i vote we catch it and get rid of it by relocating to the back of the property or kill it i dont like to share my eggs even more so when i am not getting any. my husband wants to leave it and not kill it  and he might be talked into relocating. he thinks it around because the tall grass i am going to have to remind him the last one we had around was around when the grass was cut and stole my egg from the chicken coop. i actually like snakes just dont like them eating my food is all. thankfully all my chicks are almost full grown or i would be worried about them. outside of our visitor last night he would be the only new thing that has happened as of late. i am already ready for fall and this heat to be over. i am not handling it well pregnant. some days have already been in the 100s+ range i believe the highest we have had is 104.


----------



## AmberLops

Everyone is busy!!
@Jesusfreak101  I think the snake is better of being relocated. That way it's still around (far away) and you still get to have your eggs.
It's been so hot everywhere...I wish it would cool off about 20 degrees...

My AC if finally back on as of yesterday evening. I'm so happy!!


----------



## Mini Horses

AC again


----------



## RollingAcres

AmberLops said:


> My AC if finally back on as of yesterday evening. I'm so happy!!


Yay!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning everyone, sounds like yall have all been busy. just been doing the normal around here. farm chores, house chores, home school. the only thing new is i believe i found the culprit to all my duck eggs going missing. my ducks tend to lay at night and keep their eggs hidden so i always have to hunt for their eggs but i been finding their nest with no eggs. last night i went to let the dog inside through the back door she runs in and doesnt even see the (looked to be) four foot long texas rat snake loving know as a chicken snake. its the second one we have had around. i vote we catch it and get rid of it by relocating to the back of the property or kill it i dont like to share my eggs even more so when i am not getting any. my husband wants to leave it and not kill it  and he might be talked into relocating. he thinks it around because the tall grass i am going to have to remind him the last one we had around was around when the grass was cut and stole my egg from the chicken coop. i actually like snakes just dont like them eating my food is all. thankfully all my chicks are almost full grown or i would be worried about them. outside of our visitor last night he would be the only new thing that has happened as of late. i am already ready for fall and this heat to be over. i am not handling it well pregnant. some days have already been in the 100s+ range i believe the highest we have had is 104.


If ya relocate it, there are some things to consider....are ya just "moving" trouble for another to have to deal with?.....tho they are not territorial, they do reproduce....do ya wish to deal with the offspring each year?.....I like snakes, but some are better off just being thinned out....not relocated.........otherwise, raise more chickens to lay more eggs, so them and you can have some to eat....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank fully we live on a two hundred acre ranch and moving him or her to the back field wont hurt anyone we are the closest house to there. even are neighbors are a good distance from there and there are plenty of rodents for it to eat. he or she will remain on the property. our biggest snake issues are the cotton mouths and rattle snakes. those get killed if they come to close to the houses. to many young children and my husbands grandparents cant move that fast away from them and the ones we have on the property have recently have stopped rattling thanks to the hog population they will kill and eat a rattle snake so the snakes have learned not to rattle so that they dont get eaten.
amber i am glad you got ac our went out i think the year before last it was horrible then we lost heat last year which was cold lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> thank fully we live on a two hundred acre ranch and moving him or her to the back field wont hurt anyone we are the closest house to there. even are neighbors are a good distance from there and there are plenty of rodents for it to eat. he or she will remain on the property. our biggest snake issues are the cotton mouths and rattle snakes. those get killed if they come to close to the houses. to many young children and my husbands grandparents cant move that fast away from them and the ones we have on the property have recently have stopped rattling thanks to the hog population they will kill and eat a rattle snake so the snakes have learned not to rattle so that they dont get eaten.
> amber i am glad you got ac our went out i think the year before last it was horrible then we lost heat last year which was cold lol.


I never knew until I joined this forum that pigs eat snakes! Pretty neat!
And I hope your heat didn't break down around January/Feb this year...I drove through Texas to get here and it was soooo cold with that weird cold-front  I remember stopping at a gas station and getting out of the car...the wind had to have been like 50mph of freezing cold 
But driving through Amarillo and watching the sun come up there was amazing...such a beautiful part of the state with that huge sky!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There isn't very much that a pig won't eat....and if they can't eat it they will sure chew on it and spit it out....but, they excel at getting snakes....most of their veins are close to the bone and not the surface of the skin....therefore, no venom can be injected into a direct vein....and the skin is thick and tough enough to repel the fangs.....and they are deadly with that snout.....


----------



## AmberLops

Good to know! I want pigs so badly...I just don't have the right setup for them.
I wonder how many snakes those grass-fed vegetarian pigs eat


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> thank fully we live on a two hundred acre ranch and moving him or her to the back field wont hurt anyone we are the closest house to there. even are neighbors are a good distance from there and there are plenty of rodents for it to eat. he or she will remain on the property. our biggest snake issues are the cotton mouths and rattle snakes. those get killed if they come to close to the houses. to many young children and my husbands grandparents cant move that fast away from them and the ones we have on the property have recently have stopped rattling thanks to the hog population they will kill and eat a rattle snake so the snakes have learned not to rattle so that they dont get eaten.
> amber i am glad you got ac our went out i think the year before last it was horrible then we lost heat last year which was cold lol.


You need a couple of pet yard pigs. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Crepes rolled around cottage cheese and drizzled with wild plum jam that didn't set, for breakfast! There is no fail in jelly/jam making, just use it like syrup!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Put some fair photos on my journal. Just have the auction left for our Fair week. Hoping John gets a good price on his Grand Champion meatpen  (his were the only ones)


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You need a couple of pet yard pigs. LOL


But how much yard will be left after they root it all up?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> But how much yard will be left after they root it all up?


A neighbor has a miniature pig, it just grazes and doesn't root up the yard. I don't know if it would go after snakes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol we plan on getting either kunekune next year or american guinea hogs.just depends on how much we decide to spend. i don't know about anywhere else but the kunekune are expensive. they are going 400 -300 a piglet on craigslist. the american guinea hogs are 50-70 a piglet. i really like the kunekune coloration and their faces they remind me of gremlins. i like the american guinea hogs as well they just arent as colorful but they both are known for being docile and grass eaters and they only get to 250 unlike my durocs we had almost two years ago until i got pregnant and hubby wanted them gone cause they were more like pet pigs they loved to be scratched and i would get in the pen with them. our male was 650 and our female was 350 neither were very old. we got one litter of piglets before he made me sale them. apparently you cant have lap pigs and be pregnant around here lol.


----------



## AmberLops

@Baymule  that sounds soooo delicious! 
I bought 300 canning jars from someone and I plan on makin' jam and jelly...you will have to be my go-to person for recipes! 

Happy 4th of July Everyone!!!

I hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> But how much yard will be left after they root it all up?


They would have as much "yard" as they had before the pig, tho the "material covering the yard may change....but the dimensions would remain the same....


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> There isn't very much that a pig won't eat....



Living garbage cans!   They will also devour chickens, if fhey feel like it.   My American Guinea hogs were quite tame and people oriented.  They never bothered the chickens.  The will root!!!   yes, they graze but trust me, they root.  KuneKune not so much but, I'm thinking it is because of the structure of their face.  Their snout is short and very turned up...making it more difficult.  Both are lard hogs, so you get the fat.   Mine were about25 when butchered.  Excellent meat.



AmberLops said:


> wonder how many snakes those grass-fed vegetarian pigs eat



  If hungry, all they find.  Maybe it's a moving corn stalk and NOT a "snake".   Anyway, no one will tell!!   Nope, hogs will keep a secret.



Baymule said:


> There is no fail in jelly/jam making, just use it like syrup!



Often, it is the BEST use of jelly/jam.   Glaze your pork & chicken...ice cream syrup, or  crepes!   I've even MWd jelly when I had no syrup.



AmberLops said:


> Happy 4th of July Everyone!!!



YES    Enjoy our USA Country...happy 4th !!


Last night, I heard the popping and noise from firworks.  Go out onto the front porch and see a lovely display coming over the tree tops in the distance.  There is a large park there  (International Paper/Union Camp) and they had an employee party/cook out, complete with fireworks. 

Enjoying some hot tea with fresh from the goat milk.    I drink coffee straight up but, hot tea with cream & a touch of sugar.  This is wean the kids, start milking week.   My work schedule and age of kids are well aligned.   Now, I have been considering reducing my herd and the milking will certainly be a selection process.     One has a side easy to milk and other side, small orifice..takes longer, harder -- all part of it.  She's a great mom!   I do have 5 young ones coming up. Couple yrlings I want to keep and milk next year.      I have to many WANTS  

It's hot, hot, hot out there  All water tubs cleaned yesterday. All top offs done, coops open, milking done this morning.   Inside to have my tea & clean these elderberries I picked last evening.  It is a real job beating the birds and deer to them!!   Couple more pickings, then I'm done for this year.  Will have enough frozen to process later.  Not feeling it right now.   Just that collecting has to happen when it has to happen!    

I got the yard(s) mowed yesterday.   A tank top helped even out the farmer's tan    Yeah, sun damaged skin and all that...?   Speaking of skin -- I found a saved piece of info, while looking to clean files on computer saves, about oil from Queen Anne Lace seeds.   It mentioned wrinkles, age spots, etc., improved by it.   Guess that is why I saved it.  As I was picking elderberries, I cut a couple of the seed pods from nearby Q Anne.     those seeds are so tiny I'm thinking...no way I can squeeze those.  Smaller than a sesame seed.    Cross that off list. 

I'm out for more adventures.   Hope you can do the same!


----------



## AmberLops

@Mini Horses  it sounds like you're having a fun 4th of July!
And that's interesting about the queen anne lace seeds...i'll have to learn how to get the oil out of those little things!


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> i'll have to learn how to get the oil out of those little things!



I've looked and most sites direct you to purchase areas.  Then, some suggest actually using the carrots.   Q Anne known as "wild carrot" & is relative of our "carrots" we eat. 

So, most of these oils are steamed.   I'm thinking to dry these seeds, put them into the Ninja with a little water, whip it up, then heat it, cool it.  Hope some oil forms on the surface   It's pretty much what they suggested with carrots.  I want the Q Anne as it's free and plentiful here --  Seems wrinkles are also 

Be sure you know difference between QA and hemlock!!!

Incidentally, roots can be eaten (carrots) & dried, powdered, used to replace coffee --??-- that's a stretch for ME.  I like my coffee.   I know chicory roots work nicely.  QAnne, uhhh?? 

I don't need any of this but, nice to know.  Kinda fun.   Survivalists info can save your life!   With all the crap going on in today's world, we never know what is in store for us all.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm all about finding edible wild plants/weeds and using plants for natural remedies!
But I don't know about that Queen Anne coffee...I love my coffee 
Will have to look and see the difference between Queen Anne lace and Hemlock...not sure I know the difference!
But I did not know that it's a wild carrot...yum! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Baymule

Hope everybody is having a great 4th of JULY!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Big booming here  thunder and lightning, nature's  light show


----------



## Baymule

We had our neighbors, Robert and Sharon over, and @Devonviolet and her husband. We grilled lamb/Wilbur burgers for lunch, neighbors brought chips, DV brought egg salad. We all had a great time. I made Keto hamburger buns so DV could have a non-wheat flour bun, she was delighted and took the recipe home with her and 2 left over buns. 

Our other neighbors (and much younger) have been sitting in a parking lot since 12 noon so they can have a good spot to watch fireworks. They invited us.....uhhh…...nope. What little brains I have left wants me to watch the fireworks on TV under the AC in my recliner.


----------



## greybeard

If anyne has ever been to a scenic little island in Michigan called Belle Isle, they've undoubtedly hear the legend of it's original name. Rattlesnake Island, so named by the native Americans. The French settlers turned swine loose on the island and the pigs eradicated the snakes.
http://www.detroit1701.org/Belle Isle.html

And of course, there is the opening scene and very first words we hear from Gus in the TV miniseries Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Mini Horses

@AmberLops,  Here ya go
http://www.ravensroots.com/blog/2015/6/26/poison-hemlock-id


They say young plants tender, older ones woody -- for carrots/Q Anne.  I'll stick with the orange ones.   But---those hikers stuck in the thickets might like to know these things. 


Raining here, too.  Some lightening & thunder, so far rain has been slack compared to sounds.


----------



## promiseacres

Home from the local fireworks. Good show. Happy Independence Day


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> @AmberLops,  Here ya go
> http://www.ravensroots.com/blog/2015/6/26/poison-hemlock-id
> 
> 
> They say young plants tender, older ones woody -- for carrots/Q Anne.  I'll stick with the orange ones.   But---those hikers stuck in the thickets might like to know these things.
> 
> 
> Raining here, too.  Some lightening & thunder, so far rain has been slack compared to sounds.


Thank you so much!! That's a great link, i'll be sure to save it for future reference too!


----------



## AmberLops

Had a nice quiet 4th of July at home with my rabbits and dogs 
A few minutes after my neighbors started their fireworks, it started pouring...thunder, lightning and all!
 Free fireworks!!! A nice stormy Independence day


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee here, too.   Hey, we could have a road trip and stop for coffee everywhere along the way! 

Many years ago -- I remember traveling and seeing "coffee stops" along the road ways for travelers.  Of course, then driving was THE way to travel for most.   Might still see that today but, since I don't travel like that much now, I don't know.   Many were sponsored by Insurance companies, etc.  It was a way to have drivers stop, walk, rehydrate....coffee, water, soft drinks, etc., all free.   Being military and away from the "home" spots, you drove long and hard -- non stop.  At this point in life, my "family" has reduced from 19 aunts, uncles, grandmas & pas to self, DS, DD & DGD.   We are all here, no real travel.

So yesterday was quiet.  Sunny & hot with cloud and noisy showers about 7 PM.    Spent 3rd & 4th doing pretty much little things about the farm.  Relaxed and loved it!    Work has been up & down, back at it today and for next 10 days.  Not always full days but, you don't get to do anything "large" with time available.   Then, I'll have 4 days off again.    Maybe I will get all these elderberries out of the freezer and juiced/canned for later use.  Maybe not.   Two weeks out you just don't know what will come up.  Roll with it...   Each day an adventure.

Enjoy your day...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I've been tired all week, I took off from any "projects" LOL. I'm starting to get my energy levels back up. That's how I operate, full blast until I drop, then forced rest, then back to wide open and going again. I slept late, drinking my coffee and thinking about the day.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on...2nd cup 
Not much to do today...have to start my rabbitry chores, order some rabbit feed, pick up some hay and then I planned on hiking the back of my property to see what's growing and hopefully pick some blackberries 
It's gonna be a hot day today! Hoping for some stormy weather so I don't have to water the gardens 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> We had our neighbors, Robert and Sharon over, and @Devonviolet and her husband. We grilled lamb/Wilbur burgers for lunch, neighbors brought chips, DV brought egg salad. We all had a great time. I made Keto hamburger buns so DV could have a non-wheat flour bun, she was delighted and took the recipe home with her and 2 left over buns.


We had a great time, as well!  The Wilberburgers were delicious.  Since I went Keto, I have been eating "bunless" burgers. It was awesome to be able to eat a real "hamburger"!  YUM!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

This is where I am! 
Considering what/when/where my day is going.    Today's job was suddenly changed to another, with prev job moving to yet another day   Now I need to shuffle  my own "stuff" a bit.   Rare but, there it is.  It will all get worked out …  AFTER this second cup!  

Weather is good.   That's always a plus.  When places open, I can call & try to move the tires on truck appointment to this morning, not next week.  Hope they are in stock & have time.  If not, change day for next week. 

Breakfast is cold chicken tenders.   Not in mood to cook.  Hope others out there are more creative.  But, these are healthier than a couple doughnuts.    And no sugar spikes.  Could have put into MW for a few.  Next time.

Well, there goes the alarm -- guess I didn't sleep in 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is brewing and i'm so happy this morning!! And a bit overwhelmed...
All 3 of my English Angora does had their kits last night. Woke up to 23 new babies! 
Two of the does had 9 and the other had 5. They're pretty small so I wasn't expecting 9 kits!
It's hard not to think about how i'm gonna sell them all...or better yet, where i'm gonna keep them all 
They did so well though...all the babies born in the boxes, nests were nicely made, no dead kits so far!
One doe did separate her litter into 2 piles..so I put them all together in the back of the nest.
One of my Netherland Dwarf does also had her litter...5 healthy babies! 

My essential oil order came in the mail yesterday so today will be my perfume-making day!
I made a few roll-on bottles yesterday and I plan on making some sprays today.

@Mini Horses  my breakfast is chocolate chip waffles...I think yours sounds healthier 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on all the new baby kits! How wonderful! What color is your Netherland dwarf? Those are cute little rabbits. Now you will have a LOT of Angoras to brush, collect the wool, learn to spin, knit, crochet, make something wonderful with the knowledge that it came from your rabbits and your own handiwork. Now get started! LOL


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Today's job was suddenly changed to another, with prev job moving to yet another day


They can't do that to you! You've already planned what to eat based on the expected job


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Congrats on all the new baby kits! How wonderful! What color is your Netherland dwarf? Those are cute little rabbits. Now you will have a LOT of Angoras to brush, collect the wool, learn to spin, knit, crochet, make something wonderful with the knowledge that it came from your rabbits and your own handiwork. Now get started! LOL



Thanks!!
I have quite a few Netherlands but the doe who kindled today (name is Maude) is a Chocolate Otter...she's beautiful 
The sire of this litter is a young buck I haven't used yet...he's a Vienna Marked Black Otter with 2 blue eyes....gorgeous buck!
And I don't know what to do about all that fiber...I wanted some but not THAT much ha ha!
I'll probably sell some of it, spin some and crochet with it...and use the rest for needle-felting!
I already have 6 English angoras, 1 French buck and 6 babies that are 5 weeks old now....so altogether I have 29 babies and 7 adult angoras


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Thanks!!
> I have quite a few Netherlands but the doe who kindled today (name is Maude) is a Chocolate Otter...she's beautiful
> The sire of this litter is a young buck I haven't used yet...he's a Vienna Marked Black Otter with 2 blue eyes....gorgeous buck!
> And I don't know what to do about all that fiber...I wanted some but not THAT much ha ha!
> I'll probably sell some of it, spin some and crochet with it...and use the rest for needle-felting!
> I already have 6 English angoras, 1 French buck and 6 babies that are 5 weeks old now....so altogether I have 29 babies and 7 adult angoras


I think you are in the Angora business. LOL I used to have an Angora blend sweater that was my favorite of all times. It was so soft and so warm. Being so warm, I didn't get to wear it very often. LOL


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> I already have 6 English angoras, 1 French buck and 6 babies that are 5 weeks old now....so altogether I have 29 babies and 7 adult angoras


Bunny math! Except in this case you are only indirectly responsible since you didn't bring home 29 babies yourself.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I think you are in the Angora business. LOL I used to have an Angora blend sweater that was my favorite of all times. It was so soft and so warm. Being so warm, I didn't get to wear it very often. LOL


Ha ha! I've honestly never had anything made from angora 
You want a sweater? I ca make you one....I'll have more fiber than I know what to do with!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Bunny math! Except in this case you are only indirectly responsible since you didn't bring home 29 babies yourself.


Exactly 
The one doe with the older litter was actually pregnant when I got her...so then i'm_ really_ not responsible for those 6 babies ha ha!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! I've honestly never had anything made from angora
> You want a sweater? I ca make you one....I'll have more fiber than I know what to do with!


I'll take you up on that!


----------



## Mini Horses

@AmberLops,  Congrats on all the new babes!   It would be exciting for me, know it is for you.   How nice that they all had them in one day.    Not how goats do it!     Not sure I'd want the job of collecting the fur.  When my minis shed each spring, the show stock had to be brushed & groomed a lot.  What a mess!!!  Sorta "haired" me out.  

AND Bay, it's still too hot for those sweaters in TX!



Bruce said:


> They can't do that to you! You've already planned what to eat based on the expected job



I KNOW!!     Was not nice.   BUT today was vitamins   turned to spiked seltzers & popcorn.  Yeah, I can make an entire move theater happy!   My chicken nugget breakfast was from yesterdays, demo.   




Bruce said:


> only indirectly responsible since you didn't bring home



Gosh, I like that thinking!     Does that count when breeding happens that I didn't plan & the animals broke a fence???   Alllllright, alright, alright!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I'll take you up on that!


I will make you one when I harvest enough fiber! I would be happy to 

@Mini Horses  Thanks! I'm excited but overwhelmed at the same time 
I'm sure i'll get 'haired out' real soon!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up around 2:30 and last time I looked at the clock it was 4:37.  I hate it when I do that. Then I slept late until 7:30. Thank you for the coffee. I poured a cup then let the dog out, she goes home today. We have been babysitting our DD and family's pup this week, a Blue Heeler and Australian Shepherd 7 month old named Pepper. She has been having a blast here on the farm. She is smart and learns quick. We have enjoyed keeping her, just another grandkid. LOL


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> I will make you one when I harvest enough fiber! I would be happy to
> 
> @Mini Horses  Thanks! I'm excited but overwhelmed at the same time
> I'm sure i'll get 'haired out' real soon!


I would treasure that!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on, it's pouring down rain with thunder/lightning and it looks like midnight out there!
The thunder kept me up all night...can't sleep through that! This storm is supposed to last just 2 more hours 
@Baymule  the offer is sincere! I would be happy to...when I have enough fiber I will pm you about sizing


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all there hot tea and banana muffins, bacon and eggs are just about ready.  how is everyone this morning? 
some how one of the baby bunnies well more like teenager got out of its cage and i thinking the dog caught it last night. i could not find it any where yesterday so we lot yet another bunny i am still cant figure out how it got out of the rabbit cage. oh well, thankfully it wasnt one of the ones i planned on breeding it was a little doe that i couldnt breed because her brothers are my new bucks. they are unrelated to my last two does we have. i am kinda tired of rabbits to be honest between heat and dogs we lots quite a few. mostly due to stay dogs people dump on or near our property. next year i am hoping to have a barn set up with a place just for the rabbits but until then it is what it is. we are so close to having all the t-post in for the new field i am so excited about not having to buy hay. I am going to be clipping chickens wings tonight.... i am tired of them flying over there fence and going into my garden and eating my vegetables. 
amber i am glad your rabbits are being good mothers thats is awesome when they behave themselves.
i have a question for yall i been debating about the pigs next year. i want to get them and i still will but should i just get feeder pigs or should i get a breeding trio? i am debating on this because of my kids. I currently have a six year old, a three year old, a one year old and will have a newborn in December. i so i am concern about my kids getting near a boar or a sow with piglets i do plan on having the far from the house so there is that and the kids unless they go out into the field which is unlikely to happen since the yard we have is fence and they know to stay in it(grandpa drives tractors and runs into vehicles and fences so they know its not safe out side the yard unless we are with them_) i plan to have the pigs a the front of the two acres with the bucks since i be getting a docile breed however if i just get feeders they will have a separate yard all together. and more then likely i will have a separate area for the pigs anyways for breeding time and birthing time so i might just end up with a separate yard and then allow them in the field with the goats when needed.


----------



## AmberLops

@Jesusfreak101  Oooh banana muffins! I want some of those 
The angoras I got were rescues (kinda feral) so I was not sure how they'd do as mothers but so far so good!
As someone who has never owned pigs...I can't really give my opinion but I do know that some breeds are very docile, even when they have piglets. Not sure about boars though... I had a neighbor in PA who raised Herefords and they were the sweetest pigs. What breed are you considering?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

American guinea hogs and kunekune. we had durocs and they were big babies but they were huge and not full size. my husband didn't care for me to go in the pen with my 600 and 350 pound lap pigs lol


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Gosh, I like that thinking! Does that count when breeding happens that I didn't plan & the animals broke a fence??? Alllllright, alright, alright!


Absolutely! When you count your animals, you don't have to count those offspring.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> American guinea hogs and kunekune. we had durocs and they were big babies but they were huge and not full size. my husband didn't care for me to go in the pen with my 600 and 350 pound lap pigs lol


I love pigs...I think they are some of the cutest creatures on earth! I'm trying to save up for a Juliana...we'll see.
I knew someone who had a Guinea Hog and she was a nice pig. She would come up to the gate to be loved on and she would suck on your ankles...kinda weird but I loved her


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yell are such inablers lol. I did that with chickens this year and I suppose the ducks and the goats. I used the excuse that 6 of the chick's were for the older two along with four ducklings and two doeling that were born on my son's birthday I can't get rid of his birthday present that and the rabbits my daughter wanted to keep lol. I figured it would help them learn about how to take care of animals and they could sale some of the products lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol that's funny. my durco sow was very needy when it came to loving she would rub all over you and stick her snot in your hand and pretty much purr. she was funny the male love his ears scratched I miss them. I love the pigs (OK I have a fondest for all my animals lol including my big bucks who loves his kisses lol the does demand them lol)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love my AGH's.  They are very gentle.  Mama's with babies are usually docile - my biggest boar is the sweetest pig out there.  Mine are a lot like cats - they like to rub on me when they walk by - usually right after they've gotten out of the pond....sigh.  They run with my goats and chickens with out ever being aggressive.  However, they are opportunistic feeders and I would NEVER allow a young child around them.  Just pays to be smart about it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ahhh I decide to peek on Craigslist and there are piglets for sale kunekune for 250 from one breeder and 50  from another  I want them ahhh they so spotted and cute.... husband probably won't go for it right now.... it the cheapest I have ever seen them normally they are 350 and up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

how can you not fall in love with them...


----------



## farmerjan

What is the purpose of the pigs?  Meat for you?   Or as breeders to sell pigs off of?  Depends on what you want to do as to what you get.  I would raise some for meat, and be able to take a break from hogs.  Your kids need more or your time and energy for awhile.  Since you have had some in the past, you know that breeders require a little more energy and effort, especially when they are farrowing.  And pens to keep them in.  
Unless you ring their noses, pigs will root and they will destroy the pasture where you have your goats.  They do not do well sharing for the simple reason of their nature to DIG.  Run some feeders in your garden area, let them do the basic tilling and fertilizing.  Then move the area for the next bunch.  Regardless of how good natured they are, pigs can hurt a child.  A sow with pigs, or a boar,  is more of a concern than just feeders. You are going to be spread pretty thin for awhile with the small children and the baby. JMO


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> Unless you ring their noses, pigs will root and they will destroy the pasture where you have your goats.


Not denying that pigs root at all.  However, my AGH's that are on pasture will graze.  I have not seen them root unless they are confined.  AGH's are known grazers.

Put them in a pen (usually my garden area) and they will tear it up, lol!  They can make craters big enough to disappear in.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> how can you not fall in love with them...


They're beautiful! Hard to pass up a deal like that!


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 @farmerjan is right, you are going to have your hands full, keeping breeding pigs will require more of your time. I also suggest feeder pigs. You keep them 6 months, they go to slaughter and then you are done. You can choose to have them in the summer or winter, put them in the garden, pasture or a pen. I've done all 3 and I now have a dedicated Pig Palace and a large pen.

It is 92 degrees this afternoon......and I don't have to go spray pigs or fill their mudhole for them to keep cool. I don't have to drag a water hose, tote feed or do any piggy chores. You know why? Because they went to freezer camp!

I am enclosing my feeder pig threads for you to look at. 

This was our first feeder pigs. I learned quite a lot, keeping these guys. They gave me the creeps, always trying to get behind me and biting at my blue jeans. I carried a pipe when I went in to feed and water them to keep them off me.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs.32154/

This was 3 Red Wattle hogs, they are some smart pigs! They were friendly, I never got that creepy feeling up my back. We wound up slaughtering them ourselves because my slaughter date was too far out and I couldn't get a sooner date.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs-2017.35395/

We were going to keep these two for a litter of piglets, but I got tired of having to find the water tub, and just got tired of pigs, so we took them to slaughter. It was a wise decision.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/

This is Hereford hogs, they were pretty to look at! Pay attention to how I built the pen, the feeder, water, and easy access. I got tired of having to go find the feed tub or the water tub after the pigs took it who knows where. Not to mention that the moment I filled their water, they turned it upside down and spilled it all. Plus, safety wise, this is the best thing I ever did. Our first feeder pigs gave me the creeps and I NEVER went in their pen when I was alone. You will like my Pig Palace!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymule’s-pigs-2018-herefords.37448/

The latest was Wilbur, the 500 pound boar that we bought off Craigslist for $100. We got a LOT of meat from Wilbur! If you just need meat for the freezer, buying a large hog, for me at least, is the way to go. They usually sell for very little. You do run the risk of boar taint, but I fed roughage, soured corn, milk, hay, leaves for about 45 days and if there ever was any boar taint, there wasn't any when I got through. less than 2 months and I was done! We still have a lot of meat from Wilbur. For July 4th, we had Wilbur/ramburgers on the grill. LOL

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-500-pound-boar.38333/

I hope this gives you information that you need to help you make the best decision for you and your family on raising pigs.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> I love pigs...I think they are some of the cutest creatures on earth!


How about some nice curly coated Mangalitsa?


----------



## Mini Horses

Well I agree with both FarmerJan & Baymule.   YOU WILL BE TOO BUSY with your own kids & self to take on breeding pigs.  I loved my AGHs...but, did not cry when they left!   Two boys in freezer, 2 sows and their young to a farm starting to raise AGHS.   Meat is excellent.   BUT-- you have other obligations without adding pig raising right now.   Buy one ready or a short term feeder.    There's always next year to consider breeders.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> How about some nice curly coated Mangalitsa?


I know...I absolutely love those! So cute...and curly ha ha!


----------



## Bruce

And the babies have racing stripes! Have you read through @luvmypets journal and farrowing threads?


----------



## AmberLops

Good morning everyone!!
Coffee is on and there's a fresh-baked batch of chocolate chip cookies too 

Yesterday we had a giant storm...thunder/lightning, wind, some hail, pouring rain and flooding everywhere. No fun.
The power was out from 6 pm until 6:00 this morning.

Today is gonna be a hot one... 92 degrees with a 'real feel' of 105 

Hope everyone has a great day and stay cool! 

@Bruce  I didn't know they have stripes as babies! That makes them even better!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Look st the storm this way— at least you’re not in drought. We have 3-4 days of hay making sunshine before the spotty showers return.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> @Bruce I didn't know they have stripes as babies! That makes them even better!


There are some stripers in this post:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...rom-lucy-and-prissy.38925/page-16#post-612519


----------



## AmberLops

Those pigs are so cute. I might have to get me some of those


----------



## promiseacres

AmberLops said:


> Those pigs are so cute. I might have to get me some of those


kind of like kittens though... they grow up!


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> kind of like kittens though... they grow up!


Except that I like pigs and i don't like cats!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

honestly I want them mostly for meat and I would like to be able to sale them for extra money to help with over all cost. I am still on the fence because I really enjoyed having our pigs but at the same time the set up we use to have sacked. I had to mend the fences because the temporary pen was very old and had so many weeds it took forever for the pigs to find the holes or for us to see them. the biggest issue my husband had was the size of them and he didn't like me in with them but I am not very well behaved lol. we are still going to talk about everything I really appreciate the advice gives me more to think about. the kids love them as well. currently we have 7 goats, fifty chickens four geese nine duck and four rabbits. not including the pets. I think my biggest worry is how to do it with a new born I would not be going in the pen period with the youngis and that fine with me. so mostly likely for now might end up with feeders until we have older kids. just slightly frustrating having to wait lol. I also decide that if we get a cow it going to be a feeder. I am not game on having a herd of cows quite yet.


----------



## luvmypets

AmberLops said:


> Those pigs are so cute. I might have to get me some of those


I’ll give you some piglets if you come and get them! Im in NJ tho so it be a bit of a haul


----------



## Bruce

That's a heck of an offer @AmberLops!!!

How are you @luvmypets?


----------



## AmberLops

@luvmypets   Thank you! I would love some piglets from you!! I'll see what I can do...I'll be travelling to Maine this fall.
NJ wouldn't be too far off from that journey!
I'm hoping to pick up some sheep from @secuono  around that time too...pigs and sheep! That sure would be a blast and i'll see if I can do it. I'll be messaging you in the fall for sure!


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 what did you think of my Pig Palace set up? It makes raising pigs sooooooo much easier. The bin feeder will hold 100 pounds of feed, the blue barrel feeder for sour corn, both can be accessed from outside the pen. The water barrel with the hog nipple stopped turning the water tub over, love it! With caring for a family, it sure would cut down on the work involved in daily caring for pigs. If you build a set up something like mine, be sure to allow room for backing a trailer up for loading and a way to run them up a chute. I don't have the chute, wish I did.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Now that fair is done DH is Gung ho to get started on the farm improvements.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you for the coffee! Farm improvements! Progress is moving forward.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> DH is Gung ho to get started on the farm improvements.



Go while the fire is hot!  

71  here, with some humidity but not bad out.   85 high they say.   Last 3 days no rain but small chane of late day scattered showers and we got "scattered on" all 3 days  I know I got some of someone else's share.  I'm sorry and wish I could have gotten it to you!  Wasn't bad though but, grass is out of control.  Every strand is laughing at me & the mower. 

Another long work day.  OFF tomorrow     Then back at it for 4 days. It's that paycheck thing.  


Enjoy your day!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on! It's cappuccinos today 
Today is a busy day...I have 7 does kindling this month and I need to make 7 new nesting boxes. I made 2 yesterday, yay just 5 more to go! I don't think it could get any more humid outside...I went out this morning and my glasses completely fogged up and stayed that way so I had to do rabbit chores without them 
Tonight i'll be back to making perfumes. I need a few more to sell at the market next weekend!

I hope everyone stays cool and has a wonderful day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey Bay I like the pig palace my husband and I were talking about it. even if we get the kunekune I probably end up with a similar set up. that way I don't have to worry about going in on the days I end up wearing the baby. lol I remember the first day I came home with my youngest I end up bottle feeding and milking a goat while wearing him.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> hey Bay I like the pig palace my husband and I were talking about it. even if we get the kunekune I probably end up with a similar set up. that way I don't have to worry about going in on the days I end up wearing the baby. lol I remember the first day I came home with my youngest I end up bottle feeding and milking a goat while wearing him.


Glad you like it, it sure saves a lot of work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Typical weather today...71, sunshine, tiny breeze, going to 88.  And a day on the farm!   Absolute must for mowing yard as we have rain showing for most all day Friday, clear weekend.   Good, off Sunday and want to enjoy  that time.

@AmberLops  hope you got your other nesting boxes built.  You should make up a lot of extras since you have so many bunnies working for you.    I'm sure you sanitize and recycle but, with your numbers you need a lot at one time.

You guys always talk about plopping babes into anothers nest to foster.   Do rabbits just take them without question?   Seems that way from my side of the story    It ain't that way with goats & horses!!!     Heck, I even had a hen who didn't want an xtra after day 2.

I do have one little goat doeling this year who adopted herself onto another doe.  Took some sneaking but, she finally was allowed to nurse that doe!  Her mom fed her at first, then seemed to shun her in favor of her brother.   She buddied with twin doelings and learned to go to meals with them!!!

@Jesusfreak101,  I have a December baby...well he's 52 now.   DOB 12/26.  Yeah, Christmas was slightly uncomfy that year.     Worse -- B'days were always hard with being the day after Xmas.


Time to refill the cup.   You guys have a rocking day!!


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Typical weather today...71, sunshine, tiny breeze, going to 88.  And a day on the farm!   Absolute must for mowing yard as we have rain showing for most all day Friday, clear weekend.   Good, off Sunday and want to enjoy  that time.
> 
> @AmberLops  hope you got your other nesting boxes built.  You should make up a lot of extras since you have so many bunnies working for you.    I'm sure you sanitize and recycle but, with your numbers you need a lot at one time.
> 
> You guys always talk about plopping babes into anothers nest to foster.   Do rabbits just take them without question?   Seems that way from my side of the story    It ain't that way with goats & horses!!!     Heck, I even had a hen who didn't want an xtra after day 2.
> 
> I do have one little goat doeling this year who adopted herself onto another doe.  Took some sneaking but, she finally was allowed to nurse that doe!  Her mom fed her at first, then seemed to shun her in favor of her brother.   She buddied with twin doelings and learned to go to meals with them!!!
> 
> @Jesusfreak101,  I have a December baby...well he's 52 now.   DOB 12/26.  Yeah, Christmas was slightly uncomfy that year.     Worse -- B'days were always hard with being the day after Xmas.
> 
> 
> Time to refill the cup.   You guys have a rocking day!!


I want your weather!!
It's already past 80 here right now 

As for the nesting boxes, i'm trying to make one for each of my does...but I have around 50 does! So that makes it a bit hard. Working on it though!
And yep, you can just plop a baby in with another nursing doe and 95% of the time they don't really even notice.
It's harder when the kits are older than a week though.
I do have one doe who will take in any age kit...she's even taken in a 3 week old! She's so sweet and laid back...also not the brightest bunny in the world but I love her


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my oldest son is 12-23 lol . well a lot has happened. yesterday the ac wasn't blowing cold air and the drain line was clogged. so my husband worked on some on it. come to find out the sensor that controls Whether the ac or heater comes on is broken. so we possible getting the part today. my husband calls me at 3:32am(he works nights) to tell me that the tire I was concerned about on my vehicle(he drove to work) was now bulging and close to exploding.... he gets home and tries the ac on the off chance it kicks on and a fire starts.... we got it put out right away but he said it didn't change the appearance of the wires so he believe a fire had happened without our knowledge. so that scary.


----------



## Baymule

Morning y'all. Moving slow, ran sheep through the chute yesterday and gave a few a scissor trim. I really need some clippers. Back hurts from being bent over. Got a lot of busted bags of sand and rock to spread today. It was 95 yesterday, same today and it is 94% humidity.  Why ain't it raining? 

@AmberLops 50 does! You go girl, do the things that make you happy. Nothing puts a smile on your face like a nest box of baby bunnies. 

@Jesusfreak101 disaster averted! It could have been bad. Thank you Good Lord!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

agreed on both the account and tire the kids and I were talking about going to see my parents this weekend 3 hour drive from us. so that would have been bad. and thankfully it's not hot this morning yet. so I have all the windows open


----------



## AmberLops

@Jesusfreak101  that's really dangerous...
Please be careful! I hope it gets fixed today. Don't try to turn it back on until you have the part you need to fix it.

@Baymule  get some clippers!! It makes everything so much easier. Yesterday I shaved all my rabbits...even my lops and my Netherlands....you can't not laugh when you look at them 
Amazon has some great deals on clippers.


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. Storms and dental appts... heat index predicted to 99... 

@Mini Horses yep haven't had any issues adding kits. I even "traded" a foster with his sibling a couple days later. But yea haven't done it much beyond a week or so.


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> @Jesusfreak101  that's really dangerous...
> Please be careful! I hope it gets fixed today. Don't try to turn it back on until you have the part you need to fix it.
> 
> @Baymule  get some clippers!! It makes everything so much easier. Yesterday I shaved all my rabbits...even my lops and my Netherlands....you can't not laugh when you look at them
> Amazon has some great deals on clippers.


What clippers do you recommend?


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> What clippers do you recommend?


The ones I have are for dogs...I don't know if they'd work on sheep!
But I found these clippers on amazon and they look nice. I had clippers like this when I had my sheep 

https://www.amazon.com/Missyee-Clip...farm+animals&qid=1562762961&s=gateway&sr=8-26


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Morning y'all. Moving slow, ran sheep through the chute yesterday and gave a few a scissor trim. I really need some clippers. Back hurts from being bent over. Got a lot of busted bags of sand and rock to spread today. It was 95 yesterday, same today and it is 94% humidity.  Why ain't it raining?
> 
> @AmberLops 50 does! You go girl, do the things that make you happy. Nothing puts a smile on your face like a nest box of baby bunnies.
> 
> @Jesusfreak101 disaster averted! It could have been bad. Thank you Good Lord!


Yep! Over 50 does, 8 bucks and tons and tons of babies and more babies on the way  I love my rabbits!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

will do. I told my husband even after all the money we have put into this unit (almost every part is brand new) I think I want window units lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK an I have issues with four bunnies... amber clearly you love rabbits lol I am still not the biggest fan.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> but I have around 50 does!


Amberlops Rabbit Ranch!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> my husband calls me at 3:32am(he works nights) to tell me that the tire I was concerned about on my vehicle(he drove to work) was now bulging and close to exploding.... he gets home


PLEASE tell us that he did NOT drive home on that tire!


----------



## AmberLops

@Bruce  at least my landlord doesn't care! He thinks it's great when people have 'a hobby'...


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> OK an I have issues with four bunnies... amber clearly you love rabbits lol I am still not the biggest fan.


Get some Holland Lops...you'll change your mind!


----------



## Bruce

Oh that's good, probably pretty rare to find a landlord that thinks having a hundred rabbits is OK.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Oh that's good, probably pretty rare to find a landlord that thinks having a hundred rabbits is OK.


I know right? He's older and so far he's been nice 
He always tells me that his wife's only hobby was shopping and spending tons of money. So he thinks having a hobby that makes money is great. I don't think he knows how much money I spend on these rabbits


----------



## Jesusfreak101

honestly Bruce I do not know lol I was asleep pretty much when I answered the phone. he said something about Jack's and he didn't have the ones I bought him which are heavy duty and his favorite set but whether or not he changed the tire I do not know. I been overly tired as of late so that isn't helping.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol animals are expensive lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol animals are expensive lol.


Oh yeah!
Every time I have a litter of kits, I think...oh I'll sell them all. Then they get a little older and I love the colors,
or their boning or their heads/ears and I end up keeping half the litter...i'll just make room for them 
I just did that with my Squirrel doe's litter of 3 week old kits. There was one I definitely wanted to keep...a 'Frosty'.
Then the one I thought was a 'smoke pearl point' actually ended up being a Sable Point which is a color I've always wanted...and it's a doe so I have to keep her! See how they add up?!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol that's  always fun you need more cages lol.


----------



## Bruce

At some point we might need to get you enrolled in a 12 step program @AmberLops. Maybe SOON!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ac is fixed Yay my husband rocks he tested it before leaving for work. no fire ac man that a friend of ours said that the part that was bad caused the fire. my husband bought the part for 35 and fix in less the 3p minutes if our ac guy came out it would have been closer to a hundred just for his time.


----------



## AmberLops

@Bruce  maybe...but not yet! I can't deal with the rabbit-withdrawals right now 

@Jesusfreak101  i'm so glad your AC got fixed! And for such a good deal too


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol your funn. and yes it was a great deal I so thrilled.


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> I don't think he knows how much money I spend on these rabbits



Maybe DH doesn't either.  

When you love colors and they come in so many -- it's bad math.   Ain't like crayons!  Crayons don't eat.  But it's fun and if you can support it, I say GO FOR IT!

Right now, with Saanen goats, you get mostly white.  Slows me down...but, one buck is black and I get some color.  Back to the awwhhhh factor.

@Jesusfreak101,  Glad the AC got fixed "easily" .  You need it.

Back to making my elderberry juice, so I can make elderberry syrup and get this obsession out of my way!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I agree my body been hot at any temp driving me crazy. have fun with your elderberry syrup I am hoping to make some eventually. been cleaning since the ac been back running. I am hoping to keep everything up. so I can catch up everywhere else lol


----------



## Baymule

Glad you got AC fixed. Your husband is a super hero!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

agreed he is very handy to have around. lol that man and his ability to fix things is amazing I have a bad habit of breaking get things lol so we balance each other lol


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe DH doesn't either.
> 
> When you love colors and they come in so many -- it's bad math.   Ain't like crayons!  Crayons don't eat.  But it's fun and if you can support it, I say GO FOR IT!
> 
> Right now, with Saanen goats, you get mostly white.  Slows me down...but, one buck is black and I get some color.  Back to the awwhhhh factor.
> 
> @Jesusfreak101,  Glad the AC got fixed "easily" .  You need it.
> 
> Back to making my elderberry juice, so I can make elderberry syrup and get this obsession out of my way!!


Hey it's hard to get those colors ha ha!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH is cutting more cow pasture tonight. Our littlest hasn't been feeling well.... a fever and sore throat.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry you have a sick one.   

Coffee #1 gone....heading to chores.   Then back in for cup 2, change clothes and head to work.       It's a lovely day.  Rain coming tomorrow, looks like most of afternoon but, nice weekend.    My days run together, so "what's a weekend?"     Just two more days, it seems.

I'm hankering for a piece of cheesecake   It would be breakfast if I had any!  Bacon & egg sandwich looks possible.  Better for me -- will see how goes.  

Gotta run.   Ya'll have a great day now, ya hear?


----------



## Baymule

Cup #2 down, now to lift butt and get moving. LOL It rained last night, it is cool and pleasant, so off to dump sand in a low spot in the barn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all about to get hot tea and breakfast made and do my morning chores the clean some more and try to get some school done. also need to put some bedding and nesting material in the animal houses today. and probably need to refill all the waters...the geese and ducks make the them really nasty. hopefully next year I ) have a better geese number to process this year only one. I hatch five and a evil Drake killed three and one died of natural causes. he no longer around. anyways I see yell later all three human kids are awake and I am under attack lol.


----------



## AmberLops

3rd cup of coffee is brewing 
Hoping to get a lot done today! It poured last night which wasn't in the forecast so i have a few soaked bunnies i had to dry off...oops! They don't seem to mind, it's so hot out already this morning! Tomorrow is finally a day in the 80's 

Today i pick up 2 new Holland Lop bucks!! Yes, i'm adding MORE rabbits...
One is a year old broken blue marten, the other is 7 months old and he's a Sable point like my newest baby doe!
A match made in heaven 
I'm excited, now i just have to figure out where to put them...
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

promiseacres said:


> Our littlest hasn't been feeling well.... a fever and sore throat.


Sure hope they get to feeling better, Soon!!....probably got rundown some with all the excitement of the Fair........give em some hugs from us....


----------



## AmberLops

Well I got my new bucks today! The one they said was a broken blue marten is actually a broken squirrel! Yay for that, he's so handsome. I'll post a picture as soon as I can...I can't wait to breed him with my Squirrel doe!

When I brought the new guys home and was setting them up in quarantine...I noticed that one of the 5 week old angora babies was lying flat and thought maybe it was dead...but no. It has Floppy Rabbit Syndrome 
So now he's by himself in a carrier in the shade with a frozen bottle and I'm syringe-feeding and watering him.
I sure hope he comes out of it soon   It's been one weird day!
More coffee being made...in fact I think i'll make an entire pitcher of iced coffee


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol you have more love for bunnies then I but this only our third year and the first two I didn't have a single litter survive jut on kit and then had several adults die. everyone tells me oh bunnies are so easy I say bull. lol. I told my daughter about you bunnies you make yarn form she decide that she wanted to learn to crotch like me so she could have bunnies like yours like. my first try at a scarf lol. I only done wash cloths before I been teaching myself.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> The one they said was a broken blue marten is actually a broken squirrel!


And THAT is why you need a ton of bunnies! There are a bazillion colors and patterns, have to have a lot of rabbits to have them all.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol you have more love for bunnies then I but this only our third year and the first two I didn't have a single litter survive jut on kit and then had several adults die. everyone tells me oh bunnies are so easy I say bull. lol. I told my daughter about you bunnies you make yarn form she decide that she wanted to learn to crotch like me so she could have bunnies like yours like. my first try at a scarf lol. I only done wash cloths before I been teaching myself.


You are doing some nice work!


----------



## AmberLops

@Bruce  exactly  Gotta have more bunnies...
@Jesusfreak101  that's sweet! And your scarf if beautiful  Crocheting is a ton of fun!
Angoras are nice to have, they need a lot of grooming but having fiber from them is really nice.
I'm glad this year is better for you and your rabbits...and I agree with you...'breed like rabbits' just isn't true. They're not always easy to breed and things go wrong!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you both its been a while since I gotten to work on it. I am hoping to finish it before the weeks over.


----------



## AmberLops

I hope everyone stays safe from Tropical Storm Barry...
It sounds like it's going to be pretty bad.
Sunday night it's supposed to make it's way here to Middle TN  I hope it doesn't...but by then it should be slowed down.
Again, stay safe and watch out for the flooding


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Was at the farm until 10.... mowing hay/pasture. A lot of this grass was very fine and laying down... made for frustrating slow mowing. Working on getting the camper ready for next weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Be sure to take pictures so we can go along on your farm journey! Thanks for the coffee. Tired this morning, we worked outside yesterday and got some things done. The heat drains us. We hole up under the AC in the afternoons.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's overcast but nice little breeze to help dry the morning dew.  I need to mow the other half of the yard this AM, then work 1-5.   It's supposed to rain in afternoon, guess I'll have that on way home.    Never know.

Watch very little TV but, this AM heard we have Barry brewing.   It is that time of year, hurricane season.  It's something to be watched with being coastal.   Even inland you get the bands of wind/rain making a mess.  With the unsettled weather for past couple years, I feel like "every" day is some disaster weather time.      Time to buy some hay again -- goats stay in during storms, need hay to serve them meals.  

Time to go crank the mower.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
@Baymule  I brewed you another extra strong cup 


It's hot outside today! Not as bad as it has been...the high for today is 89 
Gotta go do my bunny chores and get the day started!
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> A lot of this grass was very fine and laying down... made for frustrating slow mowing.


But does it make better hay? I would think the animals would prefer the finer grasses. I know my alpacas would rather graze the same area over and over as the grass grows rather than eat the taller thicker stuff.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

coffee sounds so good this morning.... but I can't have it so I stick to hot tea. need to finish some outside animal house cleaning today. clean the waters and move the rabbits today. then possible weed  the garden some. I need to get ready to start planting for fall. so excited. I love cooler weather. outside of that more house chores . ya'll stay cool drink lots of water this heat is dangerous.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay it official I am fired... i was putting my three glass milk jars in fridge and one broke and cut the top of my hand pretty bad... we will see if I need stitches. Praying not cause that's an er trip my Dr office is closed today.  I need to learn not to break things


----------



## Bruce

That's horrible!!!!
Do you have any immediate care places there? They can stitch you up if needed and they are way cheaper than the "we handle everything from a hangnail to a car crash victim" ER.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101  sorry


----------



## Jesusfreak101

for some stupid reason they are closed that's were my Dr is located which is annoying me greatly the closest er is 45 minute drive so hoping to avoid. we waiting game to see if bleeding stops my husband was a fire fighters so he has lot of experience with first aid


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so bleeding get stopped need butterfly stitch as support since I move a lot my hubby ordered me not to use my hand. I am just happy I don't have to deal with Dr's lol. I am not a fan of their tools mostly needles.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do you have any Steri-Strips.  They're pretty good at closing a wound.   Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - we must've posted at the same time. Glad your hubby is there to take care of ya!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol with my accident prone personality you and be both lol. this is the second cut on this hand in the last three weeks. I run in to doors in walls lol.  he says they need to make Becky proof things lmao. not nuclear or construction proof or water proof those don't cut it for me lol.


----------



## AmberLops

@Jesusfreak101  i'm sorry about your hand! Hope it heals up quick and i'm glad you don't need stitches!
Put some silver gel on it...I say that to everyone ha ha but it really works


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that would be the first I have ever heard of silver gel. I have to look that up. I have a prescription strength antibiotic/antibacterial ointment the Dr has us keep on hand between the kids and I he prefer us have it so he gives it to me when we run out. So far we haven't had any infected wounds thanks to God and the medicine.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

AmberLops said:


> Put some silver gel on it...I say that to everyone ha ha but it really works


Funny you should say that, lol.  (and I hope you're right)  I had a toenail injury yesterday I managed to rip the toenail 3/4's of the way off and the doc took off the rest of it).  I was changing the bandage a minute ago and couldn't find any Neosporin.... soooo... I grabbed some silver gel that I got from Jeffers for a hot spot on the dog.  I'm not too proud to use dog meds on myself!


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 I am so sorry that you cut your hand, but glad that it isn't any worse.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes OK I prefer my cut the toe thing freaks me out. Bay it is what it is I tend be very clumsy lol with my first pregnancy I nearly fell down a flight of stairs, then I would always hit my stomach on something. and with all my pregnancy it happens lol and when I am not pregnant it's the same lol. I also break phones and other things like knifes and jars other such items that my husband says should be impossible and yet it's not lol for me any ways.


----------



## Baymule

You should borrow my middle name-Grace. It sure hasn't worked for me, maybe it will change your luck! LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lmao  to funny Bay lol my husband said it would scar I laughed and said it just add to my collection lol. I am bad. I could use some grace lol I avoid high heels for good reason lol.


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Funny you should say that, lol.  (and I hope you're right)  I had a toenail injury yesterday I managed to rip the toenail 3/4's of the way off and the doc took off the rest of it).  I was changing the bandage a minute ago and couldn't find any Neosporin.... soooo... I grabbed some silver gel that I got from Jeffers for a hot spot on the dog.  I'm not too proud to use dog meds on myself!


Ha ha! It will definitely help! It's a great thing to have. I'm sorry about your toenail!

@Jesusfreak101  be careful please!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> You should borrow my middle name-Grace. It sure hasn't worked for me, maybe it will change your luck! LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I promise I try lol. oh since I am right handed and my left is the one that's cut I was able to finish the scarf. for my first scarf it's not bad. lol I need practice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am pretty sure I want to leave it uncovered over night what are yells thoughts it looks better since it's been in the air.


----------



## AmberLops

Your scarf looks beautiful! Great job 
As for your hand...if it feels better left uncovered then you should leave it that way.
I like to keep wounds wrapped up but that's just me 

Did you make sure there's no glass in the wound?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH tedded the hay with the new Tedder last night. Fixing the rake this morning. Then this afternoon raking and baling. might make DH'S birthday cake also.


----------



## Baymule

If he gets all that done, he sure deserves some birthday cake!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I second cake would be earned plus delicious.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Gotta do my rabbit chores, after that i'm off to work then back home for more rabbit chores 
Tonight is the rodeo and i'm super excited! Never really been to a real rodeo 
Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sounds like a busy day. drive safe amber.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

whoever said chickens were stupid never had chickens.... the brats figured out were holes and my garden fence where and have been eating my produce including my watermelon. I chased them out fixed both holes one finds the first hole fixed the runs around to where the other hole was but found it fix haha we see how long it last I am hoping to clipping wings soon.


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Coffee is on!
> Gotta do my rabbit chores, after that i'm off to work then back home for more rabbit chores
> Tonight is the rodeo and i'm super excited! Never really been to a real rodeo
> Hope everyone has a great day!!


Have fun at the rodeo! One of our neighbors, a 11 year old boy will be steer riding when rodeo season starts back up. We'll be there to cheer for him! Another neighbor boy, does the mutton busting, he is 6. We go cheer for him too.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Have fun at the rodeo! One of our neighbors, a 11 year old boy will be steer riding when rodeo season starts back up. We'll be there to cheer for him! Another neighbor boy, does the mutton busting, he is 6. We go cheer for him too.


That's fun! It's nice of you to do that for them 
Right now i'm trying to figure out if this rodeo is happening or not...they say it's going to be switched over to tomorrow if the rain keeps up, but the weather says a chance of rain for that area...everyone I call says 'you'll know if it's cancelled when you get there'  
It's an hour drive away but i guess i'll just have to go and see if it's happening


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol that a ways to drive but I am thinking what that kind of drive is like with three kids lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my first quilt is done.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my first quilt is done.


That is beautiful. Give yourself a pat on the back and big hug from me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you. next will be my daughters. I was suppose to finish these last year but never finished unfortunately


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my first quilt is done.


That's beautiful!!


----------



## AmberLops

Never made it to the rodeo...but i'm pretty sure it was cancelled anyways!
When I was getting ready to leave I went to feed the rabbits dinner and 3 of my angora kits were dead, along with a lionhead kit that was almost dead 
Looks like they had coccidia so I went to tractor supply, picked up some Corid and treated all my rabbits...fingers crossed none of the others get it.
While I was driving there it was pouring down rain with strong winds and I thought for sure that tropical storm Barry came early! Cars were sliding all over the road (including mine), rivers flooded across the road, i couldn't see a thing...not a very peaceful drive like it usually is! I guess it was just a sample of what tomorrow will be like 
The weather is crazy right now! Stay safe tonight everyone!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got another 250 bales put up (nice heavy, tight bales, 60+#).  of course we were putting the second load in the corn crib when we saw a rear tire had blown.... DH tried anyways...but had to remove bales from the corner and we did get it done, not without swearing though... it's always something. Got in bed around midnight. Did bake the cake and just have to put the frosting and make the goo for it. (Greman chocolate ). We debated on waiting today to bale...thankfully we did not as a rain storm came through last night. We need the rain  but.... not with hay down. but it's done. Hoping we can enjoy our Sunday, eat cake and be a bit lazy.


----------



## Baymule

250 bales is an accomplishment. In the barn before a rain is even better. Take the day off and celebrate his birthday. 

@AmberLops i hope your rabbits are all ok. With that kind of rain, no rodeo. With sick rabbits, no storm is going to stop you from getting medication to treat them with!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i agree with bay 250 pounds is alot of hay. yall did good work and i would say yall earned your cake.
thats some bad weather stay safe. i hope your rabbits get better and the ones that dont have it dont get it. 
its going to be another hot sunny day here. so i am hoping to get all the chores done before it gets to hot but we will see. i got to feed the rugrats first lol they have been waking up every morning at the same time as me which is not helping me get things done before they wake up.


----------



## AmberLops

Good morning!
Coffee is on, I have a whole day of cleaning and disinfecting the rabbitry today.
I lost 4 more rabbits this morning already 
That medication better do its job... I need my rabbits!

@promiseacres  german chocolate cake is the best! And can you please deliver a few bales of hay to me...along with some cake?


----------



## promiseacres

@promiseacres  german chocolate cake is the best! And can you please deliver a few bales of hay to me...along with some cake? [/QUOTE]
Bummer on the bunnies. 
Gladly would share some cake but not sure how well it would ship... on the hay front...well with our horses and bunnies well I still need 150-200 bales....


----------



## AmberLops

Aw thanks @promiseacres 

Well so far I lost 14 babies today and i think one of my pregnant Holland Lop doe's has Cocci too...she's acting really strange. Losing her would be hard, she's my best doe and she's due on the 21st 
I spent the last 6 hours scrubbing and disinfecting every single one of my cages in the pouring rain...
Tropical storm Barry is here today and it's definitely not a good time for all this crap to be going on


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya had a pressure washer ya could spread them out and soap em down....let Barry do the rinse and then flip em over, repeat.....sorry to hear ya have lost so many lately......hope ya can get ahead of it, for sure!!...


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya had a pressure washer ya could spread them out and soap em down....let Barry do the rinse and then flip em over, repeat.....sorry to hear ya have lost so many lately......hope ya can get ahead of it, for sure!!...


Thanks, I hope so too 
And I wish I had a pressure washer! That would have made it go so much faster than a hose, scrub brush and a bucket of ammonia!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Still have some cake for anyone who wants sweets. 
It's going to be terribly hot this week... was able to spend our evening on our deck last night. Storms brewing near us but not here so kids swam while we enjoyed grilled pork chops and cake with friends. Our friends have a small generator we can use this weekend  for our extended family lake trip. At a cottage but we take our camper for sleeping in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now, either everybody is really busy...or....they all decided to "sleep in"....and I didn't get the msg.........oh well, I'll just leave this loaf of cinnamon swirl bread that Joyce made yesterday....right here on the table, and any that wishes some will be more than welcome to have some........yeh, I'll "pick up the slack" and put a fresh pot on in case someone needs it this morning....might as well, since I 'm up from sending Joyce and GD off to return her home....


----------



## promiseacres

Just missed you @CntryBoy777 
Cinnamon bread is lovely!


----------



## Baymule

2 year old granddaughter tt’ed her bed at 2 am, changed her and tucked her in bed with us. It took me awhile to go back to sleep. She was up at 6:30. Thanks for the coffee and Fred, tell Joyce thanks for the cinnamon bread! When the 4 year old gets up, we’ll have pancakes. 

@AmberLops i am so sorry that you are having such problems. What about dosing them all with apple cider vinegar? I would mix it 1 part ACV to 3 parts water and give them all an eye dropper full 2-3 times a day. Babies a half eye dropper.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

cinnamon bread your my hero it's my favorite I rarely get it no else here likes it the weirdos.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

a could I maybe get the recipe??


----------



## AmberLops

I would love some cinnamon bread please!
@Baymule  I've been giving them ACV water for a couple of months...just a capful though.
I will make it extra-strength like you mentioned with a dropper. Maybe that'll help them! Thank you


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Tonight is the rodeo and i'm super excited! Never really been to a real rodeo


Were you going to enter the bucking rabbit contest??



AmberLops said:


> I lost 4 more rabbits this morning already


 I sure hope you can stop this!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> might as well, since I 'm up from sending Joyce and GD off to return her home....


Already?


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha @Bruce 
No rodeo for me this year...sick rabbits and pouring rain are not a great mix for a rodeo!
I hope I can get rid of this cocci...I don't want to lose any more rabbits 
Still haven't checked on them yet...i'm not looking forward to going out there today.


----------



## Baymule

I had mucoid enteritus sweep through my rabbitry once. I fought it for several months. The vet prescribed kaopectate with paragoric, had to take it to the pharmacy to get it mixed up. It helped control the mucoid enteritus. Ask your vet. I also took them off all pellets and they got oats, barley and milo.


----------



## AmberLops

That's something else I could look into...I actually have Kaopectate in the fridge and I've been giving it to all the kits with diarrhea. But not all of them had diarrhea when they died...but they did have other symptoms of Cocci. I've taken them all off pellets and they're just getting oats and hay right now.
I'll talk to the vet and see what he says, thanks bay! 
So far today there's been no deaths! I'm so happy about that and I hope it stays this way!


----------



## Baymule

That's how I found out that barley grows the most beautiful fur ever. I fought death and sickness all summer, then it was finally over. Fall and the shows started up and I swept the fur classes, winning them all.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> That's how I found out that barley grows the most beautiful fur ever. I fought death and sickness all summer, then it was finally over. Fall and the shows started up and I swept the fur classes, winning them all.


I have to do that...been thinking about it since you told me to try it but I still haven't done it yet!
It seems to have worked so well for you...my bunnies could use some nicer fur 
Summer seems to be hard on rabbits...everywhere else I've been I had my rabbits indoors and this is the first year that my rabbits are outside and everything was going well until this month.
@Mike CHS  how long does summer last here?? My neighbor said it's summer till October...
please tell me that's not true


----------



## CntryBoy777

There have been "cool snaps" take place in mid Sept, but it's been 80-90s in Oct....course, depending on which side of the hill ya are on and altitude plays a part, also.....mid July unto the end of Aug are commonly called the "dawg days"....summer can be tough, no doubt....may have to get some fans to keep the air moving.....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> There have been "cool snaps" take place in mid Sept, but it's been 80-90s in Oct....course, depending on which side of the hill ya are on and altitude plays a part, also.....mid July unto the end of Aug are commonly called the "dawg days"....summer can be tough, no doubt....may have to get some fans to keep the air moving.....


Oh man...well I just moved all of my rabbits out of the 'rabbitry' building and into the shade outside.
I think it's better for them to have fresh air...i'm also hoping it'll keep the diseases to a minimum 
I'm in middle tn but a little more west and deep in the mountains. It sure is beautiful here but boy is it HOT! and the humidity? I thought Hawaii was humid... I've lived in quite a few states but never been to the south until this spring. Maybe i'll get used to it? I do love it here though!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I spent 30+yrs in the Memphis area and I attended college in Cookeville.....my Dad was in the Navy and I was born in Florida...moved to Alaska....on to Hawaii....then onto Maine...and then to Mississippi....now, back in Florida....guess "life" may just be a circle.....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I spent 30+yrs in the Memphis area and I attended college in Cookeville.....my Dad was in the Navy and I was born in Florida...moved to Alaska....on to Hawaii....then onto Maine...and then to Mississippi....now, back in Florida....guess "life" may just be a circle.....


That's neat!
Do you have a favorite state?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@AmberLops hoping your bunnies improve. 
They are pedicting a very hot humid weekend for us. Highs in mid to high 90s and heat indexes above 100s.... so far our fans and ice bottles are keeping the bunnies cool. We'll be at the lake this weekend so hoping we don't lose any while we are gone. But I almost expect some. We'll see.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

here we have to use frozen water bottles just to keep the bunnies alive mine are outside in shade....

I am not sure I ready for it to be morning the youngsters kept waking up. one of the mornings coffee would be nice but no. anyways there is hot tea if anyone wants it. I got a message yesterday day someone wants to come out this weekend to view two of the kids I prefer to sale. we see what happens.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so I been thinking the goat kids which at this point shouldn't be considering their age... they are seven months old. anyways I was thinking that their mother had gone severally down in production or they were nursing well turns out I finally saw them nursing this morning.... so that interesting. and explains some. I also believe the other kid that belongs to my other does is also still nursing at sixmonths. because Lilly is always lopsided.... I am not set up to separate now... the bucks had to be separated they were doing their buck thing and I don't want to breed quite yet. I am just glad no one goes in heat till august.


----------



## Baymule

Cow Panels. Instant pen. You need some cow panels and T-posts, they are great for temporary set ups until you can make something permanent. Or pallets. Pallets are free, can get loads of them at Lowes, build a temporary pen with pallets. Can't get any cheaper than free. If you don't have T-posts, run one pallet long ways, turn the next one across like a T, then long ways, then T, all you need is a box of screws. It may not be pretty, but it will darn sure work!


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> @AmberLops hoping your bunnies improve.
> They are pedicting a very hot humid weekend for us. Highs in mid to high 90s and heat indexes above 100s.... so far our fans and ice bottles are keeping the bunnies cool. We'll be at the lake this weekend so hoping we don't lose any while we are gone. But I almost expect some. We'll see.


Aw I hope you don't lose anyone. That's really hot weather!
So far I have 2 litters left of kits over a week old...lost 4 litters.
I'm hoping these younger babies have a better start when they leave the nest box


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> That's neat!
> Do you have a favorite state?


Tennessee and Mississippi....mainly middle or rural west Tn....but, the family roots are from central Mississippi and I've always been a Mississippi boy at heart.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am hoping to be able to shortly throw up some panels in the bucks yard to extend the girls area and hoping my husband takes down some of the wall he put up in my goat house (was a temporary pen for baby bunnies). it cuts the house completely in half and I just had a gate it would work well for separating at night. I also really hoping the people who messaged me yesterday actually make it out this weekend and take them home. I am already having a hard time keep up with milk much less if I had five does. I know technically I have to milk all five but if I feed them I want the milk lol. I do plan on making soap and cheeses next year so I not sure how much milk I will need along with four kids but so far they only go through maybe at most two gallons a week and I currently get 2.5 quarts of milk a day. so yeah. I also plan to buy a milk separator so I can make our own butter and ect.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Tennessee and Mississippi....mainly middle or rural west Tn....but, the family roots are from central Mississippi and I've always been a Mississippi boy at heart.....


Never been to Mississippi but it seems like a really nice place too 
I was born in Colorado, parents moved to Hawaii when I was 4 and then moved to Idaho when I was 11...then to Oregon, Arizona, New Mexico, Maine, Pennsylvania, back to Arizona and now i'm here!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay I am feeling under traveled now lol. I have only every lived in Texas and have only been put of state twice once to Mexico a border or and once to Arkansas but I was young and don't Remember it...


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 I cut cow panels in half and use hog rings for "hinges" for gates. Then a clip of some sort for closure. They are strong enough to make a dandy temporary gate!


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> okay I am feeling under traveled now lol. I have only every lived in Texas and have only been put of state twice once to Mexico a border or and once to Arkansas but I was young and don't Remember it...


If I had a choice I wouldn't have travelled that much!
Maybe you'll take a roadtrip in the future? A vacation?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> a could I maybe get the recipe??


Sorry, that it took so long, but I only have internet on my phone.....I took a pic of the puter screen to keep from typing it.....in the first pic the flash makes it difficult to see an area, but in the 2nd pic I moved the placement and ya can see all of it....ya should be able to expand it to see better, too....

  
This is my Mom's recipe...there is a slight difference that we do.....and we really like it, but we use cane sugar in the cinnamon that is spread and then rolled....ya have to be careful tho as to how much sugar is used, because the surgar and yeast will react to each other and the center will be softer and it will be doughy if too much is used....Mom didn't put the sugar in, just spread the cinnamon on the dough and rolled....either way it is really good....and when it gets dried some...couple of days....it makes Great french toast...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you I am so excited  I love baking it's one of my favorite hobbies. we made bread the other day a more banana muffins. today making blueberry muffins, granola bars and tortillas.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh I also made a pineapple upside down cake it turned out great my kids aren't cake fans so I rarely make any cake. but it was so good I will be making that recipe again for sure.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Humidity going up today. Need to get chores done then off to the farm to fill the dumpster. And getting camper ready.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning  today's the day, I am going to separate the roosters and clip wings along with catching all five extra drakes and we going to start processing them granted I am not doing that part today. however I will be starting on them come thursday. I probably only two each day since the human kids will be a slight challenge the older two help but the youngest hasn't seen this happen and my older sons first time he cried and was very angry at me (until he ate the chicken nuggets lol) so I am planning to deal with a angry one year old. I have a clue on how many birds we currently have. they have been able to get out so no telling how many we lost to predators. we still have a lot through. and a lot are roosters. next year we be able to hatch our own eggs again this year I only had six now five layers come Oct that will increase.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It's going to be a hot one today.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Today I have to finish the nesting boxes...i have 6 does due this month and they don't all have boxes.
I have a Lionhead doe that's due today but haven't checked her box yet...exciting!
It's going to be a hot one here too but there are thunderstorms in the forecast all day.
Yesterday was so nice! Tropical storm Barry came in and it rained a little but it was mostly party sunny and the winds were strong but it was a nice change...usually there is absolutely no wind where i'm at unless there's a storm.
I didn't even know that was possible 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> I've lived in quite a few states but never been to the south until this spring. Maybe i'll get used to it?



If you stay there -- yep, you are forced to adjust to it.  After 65 yrs in this area, I kinda adapted.   



Baymule said:


> It may not be pretty, but it will darn sure work!



  WORKS is the key!!   Looks can be 2nd, especially if temporary until they can be sold off.   


For whatever reason, the email notices of postings has stopped.    So I wondered where all the coffee crew was     turns out, I was the one missing the call !  But, I have had coffee...mostly each day... did have hot tea with wonderful goat milk a couple times.  Nice change -- and I love hot tea!   Have had a couple days off and spent much outside completing some tasks.  Actually it was "in & out" due to heat!!!  But, stayed hydrated and accomplished a few things. Nothing to write home about, needed doing just the same.  

Another hot day.   86 now and expected mid to upper 90s.   Same yesterday...upper 90s.  No real rain, just an occasional afternoon hit from humidity levels.   It's gonna have to rain soon.  Could use the ground moisture replenished and the cool down it brings.  With mid 70 nights, its not even comfy for the animals.   All have shade during day -- and using it!  Water dumping is a chore  but, must do and that's ok.   Chicks have just stopped laying pretty much.  They have cool shade but chickens do better with cold than heat.  Wings out & panting....no eggs.    Come to think of it, I have my wings out and panting, too.  I understand.   

Stay cool.  Stay hydrated.  Stay safe.  Have a good day.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Chicks have just stopped laying pretty much.  They have cool shade but chickens do better with cold than heat.  Wings out & panting....no eggs.    Come to think of it, I have my wings out and panting, too.  I understand.
> 
> Stay cool.  Stay hydrated.  Stay safe.  Have a good day.



So are you telling us that you have stopped laying eggs too?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was wondering why you weren't posting lol. the chickens and drakes are done however now I need to catch a duck she has some white gunk on her eye most likely between the ten extra rooster and five extra drakes they did a number on my girls. they are now in a pen where the only escape will be going to the freezer. I do need to set up some sort of shade for them but that's all they get. they are adjusting to each other and no girls, the girls seem happier already. some got out of chicken yard and are walking around the main yard that's OK for now tomorrow they won't get out. they were raiding my garden so that's now over yay. I have two rooster in with the hens, a Drake and three ducks that haven't shown their gender yet. everyone seem calmer. I plan to throw up a temp pen for my extra buck soon and I will have to do another for the girls. oh well. hoping someone coming to get them this weekend. I really could use the gone. I wouldn't mind keeping but the current feed bill is 300 from my 150 so it's doubled because the field isn't ready yet. that will help when we get that done. anyways Ya'll have a good day I am going to put the year old down for nap, get a shower and start prepping for lunch.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> So are you telling us that you have stopped laying eggs too?




  YEARS ago...switched from crib to playpen!

HOT out there!!   Water checks & refills done.  Collected a few eggs -- hurray!  a few got back with the program.   Then  did the "Pied Piper" routine with 22 goats to some fields the 9 mini mares can't possibly eat down.  Had to sneak away after they all settled on eating the large amounts of vines/young tree limbs out there...so they didn't follow me back.   Huge temp difference in the shade.   I'll make them stay out there a few hours, then they will be waiting at the top gate to get back to their "own" barn.  Creatures of habit!   And that little jaunt gave me about a 1/2 mile walk   Who needs a gym??

Ahhh...I found my hammer that I had "left somewhere" 3 days ago!  Could NOT remember where, or even what I had it for but, there it was hanging on a fence, by the gate I had climbed.  Whatever!  At least I remembered that I had had one!!!!   

Inside chores abound.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> So are you telling us that you have stopped laying eggs too?


Ha ha ha! I was gonna say that but you beat me to it  
@Mini Horses  missed reading your posts! Glad you're back for coffee


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I I don't kblow about Ya'll but I been having a hard time with dinner lately haven't been hungry... the kids don't complain about hunger either it's just so hot..plus lately we been having late lunches with daddy. he doesn't wake up till noon and normally food ready between1:30-2 so having issues.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I I don't kblow about Ya'll but I been having a hard time with dinner lately haven't been hungry... the kids don't complain about hunger either it's just so hot..plus lately we been having late lunches with daddy. he doesn't wake up till noon and normally food ready between1:30-2 so having issues.


I think the heat has a lot to do with it...I haven't been hungry much either. Usually I eat dinner around 4-5 but since it's been so hot I've been eating much later...just blaming summer


----------



## Mini Horses

We don't need big meals all day.  Yep, heat will affect eating.  Just DRINK plenty of water.   You know, it is suggested that heavier morning meals, much lighter night time meals are a better allocation of energy for your body.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I never heard that but that's generally my favorite meal to began with. I can't wait for my girls to lay more eggs I normally eat three eggs but lately I have cut back to one or two depending on how many I have.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffe  is on.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffe  is on.


Thanks! Heat wave here. We're about to go out to work while it is cool. DH is going to bush hog the pipeline, I'm going to start reclaiming the garden from the head high weeds and water my new giant Bermuda grass that I planted about a month and half ago. I watered daily until we started getting scattered showers once or twice a week. No rain, none in the forecast and the sand is turning to dust. I watered yesterday and will soak it again today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good Morning to all.  Hot as hades here!  Another upper 90s day with feel like of 105-108.  Same as yesterday, same until Monday when it is supposed to drop into upper 80s, less humidity.   It will be welcome!  With the heat, you dump so much hot water!   But they need, drink and appreciate the fresh cool water I put back in.  Shade is being used.   Thankfully, there is plenty for everyone!

So, even with the heat, morning coffee is welcome.  It's on and being consumed here.  Help yourself!   Ahhh, caffeine -- the get up & go choice.   

Back to work today.  But 12:30 start gives me mornings to do chores & check all.   Hottest of day, inside working.  Home as it begins to cool (cool???? staying close to 80 all night!).   It works.  At least still daylight this time of year at 7PM.

My half feral cat brought her 3 six wk old kittens to the barn yesterday.     She had them (surprise!), moved once & we knew where, moved again...never found.  So I've been wondering.   She comes to eat, leaves, always seen somewhere on the farm.   Guess she has decided to bring them closer to food source.  I helped with food/water in the barn for them!   Picked one up, ok.  Pick another up and what a fight that one put up!  Third ran off where I couldn't reach it.   NO matter.  While I would like to pet them once in a while, just wanted barn cats -- mousers.  The claws & teeth on that one told me no mouse would get away!  Will have to catch in a month or two to do the neutering.    Got to get that done!

It's hot, it's only July but -- I have a 1.5 yr doe that appears to be coming into heat.    I'm not ready for that right now.  She's a seasonal type, Saanen/Nubian cross, and Nubs sometimes  cycle this early.  Just not wanting a single kidding in mid Dec.  Maybe the other 2 does her age will start soon.   They are going to be bred soon anyway.  Just like to group kiddings.  

That's it for me.   Everyone drink water all day!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all going to make much needed hot tea... still wish it was coffee but oh well tis the season of my life. my husband keeps teasing about having a total of eight kids I think he lost it lol I wouldn't mind but we all should know my brain would be gone. laundry alone would be the cause lol I haven't caught up with folding and hanging the last few days I am hoping to get it done today along with other house chores that seem never ending. this weekend apparently starts today for my husband he has a four day weekend so that should be fun expect he claims we going to be working all weekend and no fun the party pooper. I can't decide what to cook for breakfast part of me wants donuts the other wants a sausage , egg , hash brown and biscuits. we shall see which wins out. I have to change out waters today and need to defend my garden some and still my compost from the chicken coop and put in there along with the rabbits manure. and start getting seeds planted I am a little behind but that's ok. I also need to find a place for my corn my husband built a fire pit in my garden area so that took over where I plant the corn so it will be outside my garden area so that's OK.  I still wish I had a tiller but for now I am with a pick axe hay for clay. anyways I hear the one year old so I better get going he likes to beat his daddy up in bed so yah bye yall.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on...it's cappuccinos today! 
Today is the rabbits' last day on Corid before they start up again. It seemed to do it's job perfectly. Yay!
Busy day today...off to work then getting everything ready for the big farmers market on Saturday!
I haven't been to this market yet so i'm excited to see how it turns out!
Hope everyone has a great day, stay cool!!


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> I haven't been to this market yet so i'm excited to see how it turns out!



Are you just goin or do you have a stand there?


----------



## Baymule

Sitting on porch under fan with iced tea, soaked with sweat. DH took shower, my turn now. Done. For. Day. Now I’ll do laundry and cook something.


----------



## Bruce

Too hot to cook Bay!


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Are you just goin or do you have a stand there?


I rented a space there so i'm setting up a table 
@Baymule  don't get overheated! It's too hot everywhere right now!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bruce tell that to my husband lol


----------



## Bruce

@Jesusfreak101's husband: It is too hot to cook so you shouldn't do that. Take everyone out to dinner


----------



## Mini Horses

Hmmm...I'm up!!  Would prefer to be in bed but, not sleepy.  Of course, I have slept.  Came in as storm looked close, lot of lightening, dark clouds, thunder.   Had a cup of hot tea and sat down on couch.  Went to sleep.  Woke about 4 hrs later.   

Actually it did rain not far away.  Missed me.  But, I was changing out attachments on the tractor and THAT was interrupted, annoying.   Had taken the backhoe off and set tractor up at bush hog, started connecting that.  Stopped as lightening was pretty active, tho not real close, didn't want to be out in it.  It was already about 8PM  because I had worked today.   Wanted all ready to crank up & mow at first light, missing heat later.   Now, I will need to finish hook up first....worst part of it all!   No choice. 

Like so many, we are having scorching heat.  Here, high humidity!  It was actually nice this morning as temps were upper 70s but about a 6-7MPH breeze.  Hoping that will be the same 3 hrs from now.   It's 75 now -- same as dew point.  Only 3 mph winds.  Just stepped out onto porch.  Not bad but, hope it picks up a little. 

Customers were complaining about weather as they came to shop today.  Yep, hot walking from car to store.  For many that would be their only exposure.    For those of us with farms & livestock, it's far different.   I just agree with them  "Yep, sure is hot.  Drink lots of water!"   Then there are those who obviously work out in it, looking drug out  --  praising the feel of AC.   You see a lot in those stores!

Hope everyone arises to a good day, good health, plenty of water, and hopefully some time in the AC!!    If you are outside, take care and find the shade, work slow, drink water, don't overdue....it can wait, normally.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee and ice water is on. 
Leaving this morning for camping at the lake with the extended family. Got a friend doing chores morning and night. And my Mom coming at noon.... ice bottles and and lots of water, bunnies have fans. But almost expect we'll lose some. With this heat wave.


----------



## RollingAcres

Everyone be safe out there in this high heat and high humidity weather.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Today is going to be HOT! Everyone stay safe and cool 
@promiseacres  have fun camping! And fingers crossed that you don't lose any rabbits while you're away


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> But almost expect we'll lose some. With this heat wave.


I hope not!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well it's diffently hot enough lol. making sticky chicken for dinner. I got some things done I got the temporary yard for the bucks set up I am going to move the doeling to the yard the boys were in. and the roosters have a tarp for shade now so that should help them and the bucks have one incase of light rain we aren't expecting any storms but it is texas. the boys yard is completely covered by trees. the doellings will be able to get to shade as well.  I just need to get a water trough in that yard and hay and I am all done for the day. my husband wants to work on the fence and maybe have a fire and roast marshmallows later.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my husband wants to work on the fence and maybe have a fire and roast marshmallows later.


Where's that FIRE emoji?  And a sweat emoji?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol that's thoughts I feel like it's going to be torture to be honest lol. oh and I forgot I still have the trailer of feed to unload ugh.... lol  the kids also wanted me to bake brownies lol typical.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh my kids found a giant rooster and his chick's working at tractor supply and decided they needed a picture.


----------



## Baymule

Adorable! You have beautiful children.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Where's that FIRE emoji?


I worked on an old rotting fence, will this do?


----------



## Baymule

Hey @Jesusfreak101 !!!!!!! @Bruce built the fire!!! Bring the kids and marshmallows!!!


----------



## Bruce

And the 20' long forks, that sucker was HOT.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol to funny now if only there was a fast way to Vermont from Texas lol


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol to funny now if only there was a fast way to Vermont from Texas lol


It's called an airplane.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

goats new yards


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol okay Bay you need to take off your smarty pants lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my poor goat kid she got stung by a yellow jacket.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol okay Bay you need to take off your smarty pants lol


What? And run around naked? 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> my poor goat kid she got stung by a yellow jacket.


That hurts!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lmao no please no I already have three naked kids who are running around outside to my husbands family horror lol and yeah she ran out and was rubbing her nose on her sisters butt


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a normal family to me!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

wait I am confused the naked kid part normal or the freaked out extend family normal? I need more sleep


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha @Baymule  are smarty pants the only pair of pants you have?


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> wait I am confused the naked kid part normal or the freaked out extend family normal? I need more sleep


Both


AmberLops said:


> Ha ha @Baymule  are smarty pants the only pair of pants you have?


Yup


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my poor goat kid she got stung by a yellow jacket.


My goats had issues with bees, wasps, and hornets....and if I was around they would want me to tend to it.....slap it down with my cap and stomp on it....they loved sharing their space with the ducks....they chased and caught the horse flies....so, they roamed the fields together.....


----------



## AmberLops

@Jesusfreak101  poor baby! Those things hurt!
I got stung twice in one day by a bald-faced hornet and man those things are nasty!
I've never had a sting that painful


----------



## Mini Horses

H O T  !  !   


Everyone is laying in the shade this morning.  It's 80 out there, going to 100+  add humidity.   Right now, light breeze & ok out there.  In an hr or two..not.   Cool water is plentiful and so is shade.   We're all existing.   

BE SAFE  --  DRINK WATER, stay in shade.  Hang in there!


----------



## Baymule

Taking a break under a shade tree. Been pulling head high weeds in garden. I lop off the leafy tops for the lambs, stems for the burn pile. Soaking wet, hot sweaty yuck. Already took an iced tea break. Ringo and ewes are in pasture #2. Gotta go move water sprinkler on my baby Bermuda, last patch, then can cut it off. Back to work.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so I separated the dwellings around seven pm last night and just finished milking and the one goat that was giving a little over half a quart jar now gave me one and almost two completely full quart jars. I got four jars total would have gotten more except Lilly stepped in to my jar I am planning on getting a container that has a lid that would prevent that it driving me crazy.


----------



## Baymule

Done. Had shower. BJ heating up lunch.


----------



## Bruce

You mean he put it on plates and placed them outside? 

Expected Heat index at 4 PM: 102°F That is WAY TOO HOT for Vermont!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You mean he put it on plates and placed them outside?
> 
> Expected Heat index at 4 PM: 102°F That is WAY TOO HOT for Vermont!!!!!


I agree. That is too hot for you. I am Officially Feeling Sorry for you now.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

kids are finally getting their fire tonight. crazy children lol. we got a lot done today already worn out but I imagine I can't go to sleep yet lol. we having burgers and fries/tater tots. tomorrow will be more restful and house cleaning lol I got one bird butchered. trimmed the trees which made the goats happy, mowed some and of course the rest of the chores lol. hubby cut a large tree down and load and unloaded the wood from it. now have fire going kids have been playing in the kiddy pool and having a blast my oldest says we should set up the tent she lost it clearly lol


----------



## Bruce

Sitting here sweating in our non A/C house, the idea of a fire of any kind is not appealing at all!


----------



## Mini Horses

102 is too hot for everyone!   It's that here, now (index)  & was at 108 about 12-1 today.   I'm looking at shower 3 if I have to go out there anytime soon.     All done except closing coop door.    I had to empty a 100 gal trough that was feeling like a hot tub -- all the way down into the thing.
Just scrubbed and refilled 36 hrs ago. Dumped every water container out there, 2nd time today. They are drinking but, what's left gets hot.  OK, grass needs it, I guess...  More of same tomorrow & prob Monday.  Saying a "cold" front tues, into low 80s.  Possible rain Tue/Wed.   Need some of the Canadian air I hated all winter.  


I know most of us are dealing with this.  Still gonna complain       This is actually the time when this area does have some dramatic heat.  Overdoing it this year.

Haven't see my old feral cat tonight.  Hope he's sleeping under a bush.  20 +/-.   I have lost 2 -- 7 y/o hens in this...big  BOs.  Some things you can't prevent.

ETA:   The old man showed up to eat about 15 mins ago.


----------



## Bruce

Supposed to be a low of mid 70°s tonight but the house won't cool down . Heat index is supposed to be "only" 88° tomorrow but it is supposed to get down to the mid 60°s for a low Monday so it will feel much better. And I hopefully will get some stuff done, just too hot today and tomorrow.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

60 that sounds like heaven my house actually sits at 80 during day and 75 at night because of how hot it is.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

they went Marsmellow crazy lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Cute kids! Looks like they had fun 
Today was the farmer's market and it was a lot of fun!
Sold a bunch of stuff and i'm happy with how it turned out. Met a few nice people and a few crazies but oh well ha ha!
Woke up at 5am, left and got back home at 5pm...the market was set up in full sun, way too hot but everyone made it work! long day...I need some late-night coffee and chocolate 
Hope everyone stayed cool and had a great day!
Will catch up tomorrow morning at coffee hour


----------



## Mini Horses

Kids are enjoying those marshmallows!!    It's fun.  They're good.  You are only a kid once.  Love it while you can.

Farmer's markets can have "every" personality you can imagine and then some!    But I love to go anyway.

Well, 60 sounds a tiny cold, except at night!   75-80 days are fine with me.   Not the 98 predicted for today WITH 110 feel like temps!!    Another 48 hrs, then cool back down and hopefully the rain they say will come along.  After all this heat, we need it!!  At least the coming week looks a little more normal.   There are extended hours at libraries and some churches are open during the week for public access.   All to help those who do not have benefit of AC at home, or on the streets if living there.  Sadly many do.

I am thankful for the trees I planted 20 yrs ago!   the animals are able to enjoy the shade & lay in the cooler grass beneath them.   Helps to tolerate the heat. 

News says it is "National Ice Cream Dah"   Guess that is why my demo today is -- what else?  Ice cream!!   With this heat, you can only imagine how busy I will be!!   Easily 600 samples....in about 4.5 hrs.  BUSY dipping.

Once again -- stay cool, inside best.  Do chores early!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
@Mini Horses  send me some of that ice cream! 
Today is a day of errands....ace hardware, TSC, Walmart and hopefully that's all!
I have 2 does due to kindle tomorrow! One of them is my Holland doe who had cocci last week. She seems to have recovered really well...not sure if it will have any effect on her kits ? I hope not!
The other doe is a Netherland dwarf and this will be her first litter so...fingers crossed 
HOT weather today, heat warning is in advisory for today and tomorrow...but then the news says that we're getting hit by huge thunderstorms that will keep the heat from reaching those dangerous levels. I sure hope so!
My rabbits were so hot yesterday when I got home. A break from it would sure be nice!
Everyone stay cool and have a great day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

It's been a real scotcher of a week here too. I've started back to work and I've been sweating bullets ever since. The critters have been doing good though. They know where the shady cool spots are.


----------



## Mini Horses

@AmberLops  I hope you have good litters today!   

I'm home today & tomorrow.   Slept well, hope to accomplish "something".  Two more bucklings to wean off.  Hope to separate them with the other 3.  Then pretty much done with kids until sale time.  
This should be our last of day of extreme heat.     Drops into 80s all week.  10 degrees is a big difference.  Plus less humid, rain coming....I hope.   All this heat, we need some rain!   Pastures & trees do.  Probably Wed.

It's early, roos are crowing.  Most are done but, always that one!        Maybe he'd like a cup of coffee.   

A fresh pot just finished brewing.    Help yourself! 

Get out and enjoy your day  --   avoid the heat!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
Had a lovely weekend. Get too hot, just hang in the water for a bit! High today only 76! All bunnies made it. I had one I was sure wouldnt... Giving him some tlc... he's made it this long, see if we can get him to and through weaning. Hopefully will get on the trails this week.   lots to do though...school planning and cleaning house...


----------



## Baymule

76 and 80's! Sounds wonderful, glad y'all are getting some relief. Thanks for the coffee Mini Horses, it's good. We are watching our grand daughters today so our daughter can work on her dissertation for her PHD. Then they go to day care Tuesday and Thursday, that at least gives her 2 days in a row to concentrate. Tomorrow we go get feed for horses, sheep and chickens. 

I have these hog heads in the freezer. Skinned, cleaned, sawn in half, so yesterday I boiled 4 halves and picked the meat off the bone. It's in the freezer waiting on me to do something with it. Sure takes up less space now. I bet I got 2 gallons of broth in the refrigerator, it is solid now. I have more heads to go, I think I'll try putting the next two halves in my granite roaster pan and put them in the oven. I think I'll can the broth, that stuff is rich! I'm gonna be busy all week, Maybe I can squeeze it all in.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Thanks @Mini Horses no babies yet though! My lop doe always seems to kindle a day late but I'm a bit worried about the new mom. Hopefully she does alright!
The weather here is the same, tomorrow it's going back down to the 80's which will be sooo nice!
@promiseacres  i'm glad you had a good time! That weather sounds amazing right now. It would probably feel like winter since it's been so hot  And i hope your little baby makes it, i'm rooting for him!
@Baymule  That broth sounds delicious  What are gonna use it for?


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> the market was set up in full sun, way too hot but everyone made it work!


Do the vendors not have big umbrellas or canopies? All the vendors at our Farmer's Market do. Good for sun or rain.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Do the vendors not have big umbrellas or canopies? All the vendors at our Farmer's Market do. Good for sun or rain.


This market is set up under a 'dome' that has a glass top on it...nobody had an umbrella or canopy...but next time, i'm bringing my canopy  It was too hot, and i'll be selling rabbits next time and they can't be in the sun like that!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning  all. sounds like everyone has a full day. we are behind in Lucy's English book so we be working on that we behind by six lessons not hard to get behind when tbongs pop up. math she can do by herself the English requires me so that can cause issues but we had history, science and life lessons instead so I don't feel so bad about it.the one year old had four teeth coming in and is very upset about it. he had a fig bar which are really soft is was screaming everytime he took bite poor guy. tomorrow we suppose to get rain I am so excited however tomorrow Lucy goes to dentist to get some cavities fixed. praying that all goes well. mostly for me it's.just cleaning house and farm chores this weekend and hoping goto get seeds planted and garden weeded and some new plant areas ready as well.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> This market is set up under a 'dome' that has a glass top on it


Oh dandy, let's just focus the sun's rays on the meat below!


----------



## AmberLops

@Jesusfreak101  have you tried clove oil for your baby's teething? Or those frozen teething rings?


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Oh dandy, let's just focus the sun's rays on the meat below!


Exactly!! I was NOT expecting that. They said it was covered by a dome so I assumed it was....covered!
Oh well, i'll be prepared next time


----------



## Jesusfreak101

no to the cloves oil I haven't heard of it but In order for me to use it on him I would have to use it on me and cloves oil is a big no no while pregnant. there are a lot of oils I can't use right now.and some can't be used on my age group of kids I been wait to get back into until they are a bit older and I feel more confident in my abilities with it.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> school planning


----------



## RollingAcres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol okay Bay you need to take off your smarty pants lol





Baymule said:


> What? And run around naked?



OMG! We don't want Bay getting in trouble with the law and end up on the news!


----------



## Skiesblue

Never put bagworm cocoons in the kitchen trash can. 
Especially a couple of pounds of them.....


----------



## Alaskan

Skiesblue said:


> Never put bagworm cocoons in the kitchen trash can.
> Especially a couple of pounds of them.....


Did they all crawl out?



Man!  I am picturing the kitchen!!


----------



## Skiesblue

Normally I’m pretty laid back about creepy crawlies. Thinking these were dead I just dumped them. And left for about 30 minutes. Great googly moogly. Heck there were two on the snoozing dog. And *don’t step on one*. I’m skipping dinner and headed straight to happy hour.


----------



## Alaskan

The SLIME!!!!


----------



## Skiesblue

Black slime no less. Hopefully I’ve found em all. Just eeewww. Now I know why people burn them but I’m betting there’s a squick factor to that too. They probably explode or stink or run for political office.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol sorry that's not nice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK I had to look up what those were. lol not sure I seen them around here and why where they in a bag if they are what I am finding I am confused.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

guys maybe ya'll can help what word would this be and it has to have  ur in it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

never mind I feel blond it's burn ... hello wake up mom.


----------



## Skiesblue

I’m not sure about the bag part either. Think 1 1/2 inch caterpillar inside of this. So I dump a couple of pounds in my trash believing they are dead. Nope. Seems some aren’t only not dead but have climbed out of the trash and are, bags included, distributed all over my kitchen floor. Mostly. It’ll all be funny one day...


----------



## Mini Horses

Skiesblue said:


> Mostly. It’ll all be funny one day...




For us just reading, it's funny today.

But, thanks for the public service notice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that's almost a reason to have a house chicken but not really lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Still 96 out there, feel like of 105.

This morning, while cooler and a nice 10mph breeze, I was happy to ride my tractor for about 3 hrs.  Mowed.   I is supposed to rain tomorrow and I wanted the GRASS to use the water, not those weeds.    

The 9  mini mares stood in the shade watching.  I heard them snickering at me -- "dummy.  she needs to be in the shade".

I came in about 1:30, had to shower!! Filthy!  Wet!  Stinky!  Soaped this ole bod from top to bottom.  After shower, took a nap.  It all felt good  -- the work, the tractor ride, the recovery.

I've had a lovely spaghetti/meatball meal.  Watched news.  Rain tomorrow seems for sure.   Nice.   Will work inside.  Time to recheck/top off everyone's water.

  Lovely farm day.  I love it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

meatball mmmmm. it sounds like you got a lot done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 64564 I’m not sure about the bag part either. Think 1 1/2 inch caterpillar inside of this. So I dump a couple of pounds in my trash believing they are dead. Nope. Seems some aren’t only not dead but have climbed out of the trash and are, bags included, distributed all over my kitchen floor. Mostly. It’ll all be funny one day...


I can assure ya that they don't snap, crackle, or pop when burned in a fire....


----------



## Bruce

Skiesblue said:


> Think 1 1/2 inch caterpillar inside of this.


Those round brown stick like things??? Wow, what great camouflage!


----------



## Skiesblue

They are twigs. Go figure. They build very strong structures with twigs foliage and a silk that is difficult to break or cut. I admire nature this was just a surprise.


----------



## AmberLops

Skiesblue said:


> Never put bagworm cocoons in the kitchen trash can.
> Especially a couple of pounds of them.....


YUCK!!
That must've been fun 
I've seen them around but I honestly never knew what they were! Now I know...


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> OMG! We don't want Bay getting in trouble with the law and end up on the news!


The headline would read;
FULL MOON OVER TEXAS!


----------



## AmberLops

Well I went out to feed my rabbits their dinner and my Netherland Dwarf had 2 kits born in her plastic feeder...no fur pulled, no nest...nothing! What a great first-time mom.
I guess that was her way of telling me she's hungry? 'I'll just plop these babies in the feeder, then she'll HAVE to feed me dinner' 
Oh well...my Holland lop doe Skyler is a day late to kindle but she usually always is, so tomorrow i'll just foster those 2 kits to her, I know she won't mind!
Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> The headline would read;
> FULL MOON OVER TEXAS!


Ha ha!!


----------



## Baymule

Skiesblue said:


> Black slime no less. Hopefully I’ve found em all. Just eeewww. Now I know why people burn them but I’m betting there’s a squick factor to that too. They probably explode or stink or run for political office.


I believe they are already holding political office.....



Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 64564 I’m not sure about the bag part either. Think 1 1/2 inch caterpillar inside of this. So I dump a couple of pounds in my trash believing they are dead. Nope. Seems some aren’t only not dead but have climbed out of the trash and are, bags included, distributed all over my kitchen floor. Mostly. It’ll all be funny one day...


It's funny now. I am laughing so hard! Ever feel like one of those DUH! moments.…..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, ya mean like the other day when I was using the chainsaw?.....went out to fill it up with gas and bar oil....now, I left my old can "behind" and bought a brand new one here, just a 1gal....but, yep!!....a danged new spout "puzzle" to solve....so, I get the can and since I had just filled it, I didn't want to overflow it before I even started.....I kept pushing the switch and pressing this palm-sized lock plate and nothing was coming out.....so, I took it out from the carport and got the sun to light it up for me and tried again....course, each time takes a few tries to get it to work....because the hand slips....it was only dribbling into the tank.....I was at the point ready to get the funnel and pour it straight from the can, but then it hit me.....as my eye caught a look at the spout, out of the tank, the dad-blame cap was on the spout....yep, I quickly turned around to see if anyone saw..........but, the best part is....when I removed the cap, the pressure caused the gas to come gushing out and overfilled the tank.....so, had to wipe that off before getting started......


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, ya mean like the other day when I was using the chainsaw?.....went out to fill it up with gas and bar oil....now, I left my old can "behind" and bought a brand new one here, just a 1gal....but, yep!!....a danged new spout "puzzle" to solve....so, I get the can and since I had just filled it, I didn't want to overflow it before I even started.....I kept pushing the switch and pressing this palm-sized lock plate and nothing was coming out.....so, I took it out from the carport and got the sun to light it up for me and tried again....course, each time takes a few tries to get it to work....because the hand slips....it was only dribbling into the tank.....I was at the point ready to get the funnel and pour it straight from the can, but then it hit me.....as my eye caught a look at the spout, out of the tank, the dad-blame cap was on the spout....yep, I quickly turned around to see if anyone saw..........but, the best part is....when I removed the cap, the pressure caused the gas to come gushing out and overfilled the tank.....so, had to wipe that off before getting started......


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all hot tea on the stove soon there will be oatmeal. need a breakfast my daughter won't eat for us to eat and something quick that doesn't make you wake up hungry other wise I would be having bacon and eggs.  she not allowed to eat until after her appointment. and oh I don't know if ya'll have heard about this but according to this(Google news) https://komonews.com/news/local/pet...adly-rabbit-disease-confirmed-on-orcas-island there a new or new to this area (by area I mean usa) rabbit illness to look out for..


----------



## promiseacres

I'll start the coffee maker....sorry tea doesn't cut it. 

Super bummed my trailer hitch got damaged, the trailer being used for hay storage...  
No trail riding this week...
Guess we'll just ride at home but it sure isn't as fun...
Mowing the yard today. And will find our small spayed for sprating our hay fields. Oh and dishes...they are never ending lately.

@Jesusfreak101 RHD has been around for awhile... definitely a concern. There's been a couple of cases in the Midwest but so far they have been isolated.


----------



## Baymule

Any ride is better than no ride at all. Thanks for the coffee. We got a quick rain yesterday, high today is 87, I'll take that! Gotta go get feed today.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well then okay new to me lol but most things are expecially when it comes to bunnies out all my animals I read a lot less about them.


----------



## AmberLops

Thanks for the link @Jesusfreak101 
Coffee is on...a lot of coffee is needed today!
This morning I went out to check on my Holland lop doe (Skyler) who was due yesterday...
She had 2 kits born on the wire...no nest made and no fur pulled... both are chilled and right now they're warming up in the dryer.
It is 61 degrees this morning, the wind is blowing a little too much. Poor babies are kit-sicles! They sure are cute...a broken blue and a solid blue. Fingers crossed they make it 
Now i'm trying to figure out where to put them and the kits from my Netherland Dwarf...
I'm sure it'll all work out, right? It has to!
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee??  Maybe a stiff drink! 

Storm came through last night.  BIG winds!   I have about a 12X12 section of roof on a run in, blown apart --some of it sitting almost 300 ft away.  A roof  panel off of main barn (fiberglass one),  big feed bins scattered about.   AND about 100' of fence down directly between run-in damage and where some of the tin is.... going to survey the rest right now..    Oh, yeah, more storms late day into night from this system.    Can't wait. Catch you later.

Oh -- had 4 goats out, also.  That was easiest resolve.   A real "wake me up" morning.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh wow. I guess I shouldn't complain it missed us. I am sorry you got all that damage but at least it can be fixed right.lucy in the treatment room I am not allowed in since I am pregnant. probably silly but I don't like leave her in there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - Geeze - so sorry for the damage!  Keep your head down out there!


----------



## Mini Horses

Except for one of the barn doors ripped from hinge, pretty much that was it...enough, too.   I went to back to check on everything in between & DD who lives in mobile home back there.   Just some scattered leaves/twigs there.   But in the wooded area, some large trees were topped out.  We are talking  some very big stuff.   So, won't have to actually cut more down this summer.    Just cut more up to dry out.

Walked along the woods on next door farm -- owner lets us take any downs we want, he doesn't live there, leases open area to a farmer --  and there are 4 good sized ones down -- in line with my torn up run-in shed, the fence and the tin.     Looks like a determined wind sheer line.

Anyhow, with some winter downs, and these, DD will be set for her wood heat needs this year and probably start of next year!   There is a lot of it.   I'll go with tractor & help move next week..  She will chain saw, we load tractor & take to her splitter, etc.  it's a nice day with her...and some exercise.  PLUS it's FREE!!

Can't work on the roofs until first of week.  We are both off & she will help me with that.  Will get supplies needed between now & then.   Isn't "major"  but, not really welcome either.     Gotta check my "junk pile" first   Some things are there.

Hope it's just rain today.  Not more winds, lightening, etc.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow @Mini Horses  be careful please!!! 
I'm glad the damage isn't too bad and that you're okay!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Coffee??  Maybe a stiff drink!
> 
> Storm came through last night.  BIG winds!   I have about a 12X12 section of roof on a run in, blown apart --some of it sitting almost 300 ft away.  A roof  panel off of main barn (fiberglass one),  big feed bins scattered about.   AND about 100' of fence down directly between run-in damage and where some of the tin is.... going to survey the rest right now..    Oh, yeah, more storms late day into night from this system.    Can't wait. Catch you later.
> 
> Oh -- had 4 goats out, also.  That was easiest resolve.   A real "wake me up" morning.


Wow that is a lot of wind. I wonder if you had a microburst.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I wonder if you had a microburst



   We had something.  

These trees that topped were in a very wooded section of about 25 acres.  Hadn't been logged in YEARS.   The trees were more tall, than well branched, as they were never thinned but reached for the light.  It's hardwood, not pine.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses you and DD will get it all repaired and lots of free firewood. You rounded up the goats, none of you were hurt. So that's a good thing, it could have been far worse.


----------



## Mini Horses

YEP -- could have been a LOT worse.   All ok.   Just some repairs.   Closer look  and there's a lot more tin to replace than estimated 12X12....more like whole one side, 12X30.  Just $$  .  It's all fixable..  Only 2 2x4's to replace, rest ok.  Animals all safe.   4 fence posts (I have) & re-connect the fence.   Easy Peasy.

AND it's 67 on my back porch!   Been waking up  to 75-80, with day to 95-98 + heat index to 105.   ONLY 67   Got AC off.  Save some electric.    75 inside & no chance to heat up.  Life is good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya had winds like that come thru....keep your eyes looking in the trees for somebody else's tin that got blown your way....could be some on the side of the road, too.....glad all are okay!!.....sounds like a good deal on the wood....just hope ya don't get much more, from damage that is.....


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> We had something.
> 
> These trees that topped were in a very wooded section of about 25 acres.  Hadn't been logged in YEARS.   The trees were more tall, than well branched, as they were never thinned but reached for the light.  It's hardwood, not pine.


Maybe a Derecho?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Sleepy this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee -- thanks!  
Up & moving along this morning.   Still only 66 out   It's overcast but they say clearing later, expect 77 high.  What a relief!!   That cool front is hanging out for a few days and I welcome it!    Animals are enjoying it, too.

All day rains yesterday.  Light, off & on type, all needed.  The extreme heat had parched the ground and we truly needed the rains.  Light chance of scattered today, not likely.   Things smell so clean out there.  Showers work.
Hated the down time -- life with weather on a farm -- flex! 

Hope everyone else is having a welcome day, today!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It’s cool here too!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
It's another beautiful day...60 degrees this morning!
Yesterday was the most beautiful day I can remember...the sky was blue and the wind was blowing...only got to 78 degrees and no humidity. I think today will be around the same 
The bunnies sure are happy in this weather.
I checked on the little kits born yesterday and the fosters...they're all doing so well 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Jocelyn and I rode yesterday morning. Friends are coming over this morning to ride. Anyone raise monarchs? We have released 2 this year and have 2 chrysalis and 1 caterpillar. My kids love it.


----------



## promiseacres

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217801201395474
			





If you have FB you can watch one of our catties become a chrysalis .


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> Anyone raise monarchs? We have released 2 this year and have 2 chrysalis and 1 caterpillar. My kids love it.


That's interesting!


----------



## AmberLops

That's neat! The video isn't working but I think it might be my laptop...

Coffee is on, just went out to check on rabbits and my smallest lop doe had 6 babies!
She weighs 2lbs and I don't know how she did it...she's never had more than 3!
She did such a good job 

It's a whole 57 degrees out right now...feels like winter but it'll warm up to around 80 today.
With the humidity being gone, it's been so nice outside. I hope it stays that way for a little while longer!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## farmerjan

I can't get the video either.  Says not available or I do not have permission to view it. 
Got down to 58 here last night, sun clear, NO HUMIDITY.  

  My son was cutting hay yesterday and will cut more today and tomorrow probably.  Trying to get all the neighbors done and we will cut the sorghum/sudan today as we have a great 5 day drying window to get it made in dry hay and not have to worry about wrapping it. 
Gorgeous weather yesterday, looks great today, and for the next week.


----------



## RollingAcres

I can't view the video either.
I'm off tomorrow. Might take my son to the county fair for a few hours so DH can sleep (he works night). Then on Saturday we are planning to go to the zoo.


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> trying to get all the neighbors done and we will cut the sorghum/sudan today as we have a great 5 day drying window to get it made in dry hay and not have to worry about wrapping it.


----------



## AmberLops

RollingAcres said:


> I can't view the video either.
> I'm off tomorrow. Might take my son to the county fair for a few hours so DH can sleep (he works night). Then on Saturday we are planning to go to the zoo.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

at the dentist again today Lucy lip looks awful. hoping they can help. she says it hurts and it looks like it would.


----------



## AmberLops

Aw poor baby...that looks awful 
Hope she feels better soon and that it gets fixed


----------



## Jesusfreak101

you and me both apparently she caused it by sucking on her lip .... they giving an antibiotic just to make sure and they said to brush with peroxide so this should be fun.


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no...that's not going to be easy


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> at the dentist again today Lucy lip looks awful. hoping they can help. she says it hurts and it looks like it would.


Looks like the world's largest canker sore! We used to put baking soda on the white part. I haven't had one in MANY years and knock on wood that will continue to be the case.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My mom always daubbed those type things with alum...even her own.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that's what I normally would use as well is alum it works I also some times use it for the teething monster. but this one was kinda freaky looking the picture doesn't do it justice it's white white. I was concerned since she had the dental thing done that it might be caused by tools or an infection. they said it isn't infected but want her on the antibiotics to prevent same with the peroxide. they said it would take atleast a week to heal.


----------



## RollingAcres

I always put salt on my canker sore. It hurts like he!! but it heals within a couple of days. However, I won't do that to DS when he has canker sore, just make him salt water solution to gargle.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol I see a lot a drama with my six year old if I did that lol


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I always put salt on my canker sore. It hurts like he!! but it heals within a couple of days. However, I won't do that to DS when he has canker sore, just make him salt water solution to gargle.


Try the baking soda the next time RA! No pain, still works.


----------



## Baymule

YAY! I'm back online! My modem died. I have Hughes Net satellite internet. They are sending a tech out Monday with a new modem, that will be a automatic sign up for another 2 years. I don't think I want to do that. I'm using my cell hot spot right now. I need to investigate further, I may cancel Hughes Net and save that $98 a month.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I was wondering where you were woman ! Good to see you back


----------



## Baymule

I ran though all the "things to do when your internet is off" for several hours last night. I was getting irritated. Today a neighbor came over, he is more computer smart than I am, and determined that the modem was dead. We called Hughes Net and  the hours ticked by. Finally it was determined that the modem was dead. YOU DON'T SAY! I have to do internet studies tomorrow. I don't want to re-up for another 2 years.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I ran though all the "things to do when your internet is off" for several hours last night. I was getting irritated. Today a neighbor came over, he is more computer smart than I am, and determined that the modem was dead. We called Hughes Net and  the hours ticked by. Finally it was determined that the modem was dead. YOU DON'T SAY! I have to do internet studies tomorrow. I don't want to re-up for another 2 years.



Good luck, hopfully  you have more of a selection than we do here in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Baymule

We have satellite TV and satellite internet. Both suck, both cost too much money, but it's better than nothing. Barely.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> YAY! I'm back online! My modem died. I have Hughes Net satellite internet. They are sending a tech out Monday with a new modem, that will be a automatic sign up for another 2 years. I don't think I want to do that. I'm using my cell hot spot right now. I need to investigate further, I may cancel Hughes Net and save that $98 a month.


Yay! 
That's a lot to pay for internet isn't it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It doesn't cost much for antennas and they have some pretty rangey ones.....ya can set it up and see what is available where ya are....and antennatv.com will show ya where the relay towers are located in your area....the only difficulty that we have found is storms between the tower and antenna will disrupt the signal, but it is certainly worth the $90/mnth we paid directv....that was about 8yrs ago now....there are quite a variety on free tv these days....even ion.....


----------



## Mini Horses

I have satellite net.  They take you for fees as it's about all you can get in some areas.   I have an old, old style on which programming has been updated but, still NOTHING near the process speeds of today.  I have a tablet that works from wifi. Was cheap. Short battery life makes that a PITA but, had to have it for work as we must log in & out on it, do reports, etc.  The locator in it reports we are at the store and must be used.  It's fine, just wasn't going into big money for the "requirement" of a device.   I do NOT have a smart phone, or that could have been loaded with the app.  It was $700 vs $50 for working.  

Plus my TV is 15 y/o.  Still have the old "box" the gov't provided everyone when the this HD stuff changed.  OK, I get more than enough channels for ME as I watch little TV.  HD was another thing that technology priced high and now the flat TVs are pretty cheap.  Will need to replace it in the next yr or so, most likely.   Still will only use antennae.  I'm not spending for all the "not needed".

Storms interrupt the sat net, so some days you are "down" even when it's not in your backyard. It's all ok.  I grew up with NO TV, then black & white with only a couple channels, then color (poor color)...woohoo.  I can deal with it.  Less channels is ok with less cost.

Coffee is welcome this morning.    I'm up, feeling good and listening to crowing.  Couple of the boys need to be stopped!  Just no need for it.    Then, looking at the young ones growing out, looks to be 50/50 on those   I see butchering and buying pullets in my future.  It's a time to consider customer base and do I want to provide or not.  There's that "earn for retirement 2020" lurking  -- decisions.  2 hens are broody now.  WTH  Extreme heat, start of some molt, yeah -- feed me and I'll walk around for you time.  Egg count down.     It's that time of year again.

Oh a GOOD note,  the store where I was working yesterday, put out some frozen turkey breasts for 25 cent a pound!  Bought 6 .  A recent inventory located them in the freezers behind something and the date said they had to get them outta there!  We know they are still good, so
about once a month turkey will be on the menu DD & I generally cook one and split it...4-5 lb for each of us.

They had about 80 and it lasted about 20 minutes on the floor!  Gal putting them out alerted me & another demo person so we could grab some.   

That's it for me this morning.   I have chores to get done, milking to do, then get ready for work.  

Everyone have a blessed day!   Enjoy yourself. Love life.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is good, thanks MiniHorses. That’s a great deal on the turkey breast’s! 

Using my cell as a hot spot sucked the battery dry last night/and it was plugged in! I can see that won’t work very well either. I guess I’m stuck with satellite internet. Oh well, there’s worse things in life. 

Good morning y’all. We’re going to go get 50 square bales today from the field for $3 a bale. It isn’t great hay, but will do in a pinch when we are between round bales. If nothing else, I can use it for bedding for the Sheep, then it makes fine compost. 

The heat is back. Y’all stay cool.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
We have an antenna, like @CntryBoy777 says we get plenty of channels. We are fortunate as we can get centurylink high speed.... it's 90/month but that includes the house phoneand their modem.   Used to have Hughes net....they suck. 
Sorry the video wouldn't load... it was a catty becoming a chysalis. Maybe I will try later.
We need to get moving, meeting friends at state park to hike and bike in 2 hours.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They are sending a tech out Monday with a new modem, that will be a automatic sign up for another 2 years.


THEIR hardware broke and they can force you into a 2 year contract to get it replaced?? That should be illegal. Is it possible to purchase a modem elsewhere? DW set up the cable contract at the prior house and at the time you had no choice but to rent their modem. After a time it became possible to buy them at places like Best Buy. Got one for less than a year of Comcast rental.

We have 15M DSL with the land line (it was 7 for a long time). The only other option would be satellite. We don't watch TV, don't even have an antenna though we do have a TV and a VCR to show movies.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

we have just internet from ziplink and it's 55 a month for unlimited and pretty fast I don't know the exact spend through...


----------



## Baymule

There is no cable out here. It’s satellite or nothing. TV antenna would work, but we like some of the channels that antennas don’t pick  up.


----------



## Baymule

We only got 40 bales. They were so heavy that together we couldn’t pick them up. Fortunately we asked our 6’7” neighbor for help and he tossed them in the trailer. They were big, could only fit 40. I can pick up a 80 pound bale, I couldn’t budge these. I’ll have to bust the bale to feed them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> There is no cable out here. It’s satellite or nothing. TV antenna would work, but we like some of the channels that antennas don’t pick  up.


Have ya checked orbytv.com?.....just started seeing commercials for it....Best Buy sells the equip and fee is $40/mnth....I don't know anything about it, but it looks like it has some of the "cable channels" as we used to know it....in a pkg.....


----------



## Baymule

Any of the TV stations available on the internet won’t work because the internet is limited. Use up the allotted amount and it goes to dial up. It is already slower than cane syrup on a cold day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. @Baymule Those are some big bales! Last bales we did definitely were on the larger side... but DH tries to keep them around 60#...  we had fun on our hike and bike yesterday. About 2 miles each way.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
It's hot outside already! Got some sun tea brewing 
We're supposed to get some strong storms on Tuesday and Wednesday and they're supposed to break that high heat/humidity thing we got going on.
Today will be grooming day for all the bunnies! They're all molting right now... so far I only plucked one and now she's the funniest looking rabbit in the group with her baldness 
Hope everyone has a great day, stay cool!


----------



## Baymule

Been pulling weeds, in the garden and pulled goat weed in pasture #2. I still have a wagon load to pull in the pasture, but I was done. I took a break, we rode the Kawasaki Mule around the corner to meet our new neighbor. A young woman, veteran, in the Reserves and has a 6 year old daughter. Impressive young woman. Her in-law’s were helping her clean up in preparation for a double wide delivery in mid August. Her MIL said she had been married to their worthless son, they kept her. LOL There were a half dozen people, all in law’s family, and a tractor. We’re excited to have a new good neighbor.


----------



## Bruce

Son/ex must be quite a piece of work for his parents to choose her over him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

May be like @Rammy 's neighbor....a guy everybody dislikes....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey y'all got some news for y'all you know to go with your afternoon ice tea or coffee. we found out we are having a little baby girl this time and we pretty set on naming her Lilian Rose.


----------



## Baymule

Awww.... congratulations on a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> May be like @Rammy 's neighbor....a guy everybody dislikes....


Speaking of @Rammy, have you heard anything from her lately?



Jesusfreak101 said:


> we found out we are having a little baby girl this time and we pretty set on naming her Lilian Rose.


Congratulations!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule had some communication from her a short while back.  Otherwise..   I see Pastor Dave has returned    It's a concern when one of the herd "goes MIA"...especially after the sad and unexpected experience with our buddy Latestarter.   Sends a chill when they are out for a while.

Wehner is another one absent....I hope all is ok with them.

It's a lovely 70 out there this morning. Expect upper 80s by end of day.    Coffee is great and the roast beef sandwich I just ate was, also.    Still need to go milk one goat.  I don't need the milk but, she needs it removed   I see cheese making will be needed mid week.  At a gallon a day, can't just keep piling up!   

I love my full-sized girls because I feel if I need to take the time I want it worth the time!  Then there's the physical part of room for hands, size of teats, etc.  But, as I open the frig the reality of WHY the smaller goats are favorites -- less milk!  Same fun!    There's a beauty of a LaMancha doe on CL -- reason "she gives toooooo much milk for DH & I".     Being an enabler, I wanted to suggest a pig but, refrained.    And yes, a few does I dry off and don't milk.   But, if you raise milk goats they should be milked .   Farm life can be so hard!!   Three of my girls just insist I milk.  It's their life.  When I pull those kids off, I will be in real trouble. 

My chickens are far easier.   But they don't give sympathy or let you hug them....goats have personality plus. 


Now -- how is YOUR farm life going???


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank yall everyone here is excited.
I really want to start making cheese and soap its driving me crazy... we get so much milk abd in order to get jars to milk i have to dump out good milk because i cant fit any more in my freezer and i already have  two and a half gallons pasturized in the fridge for the kids and us to use... non of the animals  we have can really have the milk ok well maybe the chickens but i draw the line finding another container to pour it in because i doubt they would go for it...  oh and i need the milk separator so i can make butter and ice cream.. and all the other dairy delights.


----------



## Baymule

You need a feeder pig to drink that milk, then to slaughter for the best pork you ever had in your whole life.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Let that extra milk set out until it clabbers- your chickens will love it!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce ...I am in contact with her,..... she is still healing her heart and needs time.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We got a busy day today and tomorrow, maybe Wednesday too.


----------



## Mini Horses

YES!!  Coffee.   Up way too early at 4:30...  Some days your mind won't stay asleep even though your body wants to.
Seems only my eyes aren't yet with the program...  Did read a few posts I'm behind with.   Couple journals I'll need to do "an Aggie stalk" to update self.  

Off Tue & Thu this week.  Seems a yr away but, not.   

Need to check this AM to see if the 5 bucklings and their dad are still where I put them last night!  Hope so but, I swear they turn into putty and slip thru places I didn't think the cat could!!  Two went under a board fence yesterday and I KNOW they had to belly crawl to do it.  They really wanted to nurse that badly?   Saved me milking time last night.   But didn't want to start the "bawling" for mom/kids all over.  8/10 is sale date!  Auction.

Weather had gone back to "normal" temps but, they say back up this week.  Little less humidity, so probably won't feel much different.   Not like couple weeks ago.

Chores are calling...everyone stay safe.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, I know that feeling! My eyes opened at 3:45 AM. Really? I could have used an extra hour of sleep. Waiting on daylight. Got to water my new grass. We have 40% chance of rain today and tomorrow, that just means that we have 60% of dry heat. LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. Busy day ds goes off to camp and girls have been invited to a Birthday party. Need to get Groceries somewhere in there too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've got three of my grands with me this week!  They're fantastic kiddos and I'm enjoying every minute.  Today they are in charge of dinner.  DGS (12) is going to make meatloaf - GD 11 is making homemade mac and cheese and the 8 year old GD is making salad.   I think we're all going to work on some homemade bread.  Not exactly low-carb - but who cares when it's made with love, lol!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Bruce ...I am in contact with her,..... she is still healing her heart and needs time.


Good to hear. Give her a  from me and tell her (if you haven't) that her BYH friends are thinking of her.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've got three of my grands with me this week!  They're fantastic kiddos and I'm enjoying every minute.  Today they are in charge of dinner.  DGS (12) is going to make meatloaf - GD 11 is making homemade mac and cheese and the 8 year old GD is making salad.   I think we're all going to work on some homemade bread.  Not exactly low-carb - but who cares when it's made with love, lol!


Sounds like a lot of fun to me!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've got three of my grands with me this week!  They're fantastic kiddos and I'm enjoying every minute.  Today they are in charge of dinner.  DGS (12) is going to make meatloaf - GD 11 is making homemade mac and cheese and the 8 year old GD is making salad.   I think we're all going to work on some homemade bread.  Not exactly low-carb - but who cares when it's made with love, lol!


So, how'd the dinner turn out?....was there any Grandma assistance, or just supervision....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Rabbit cages need cleaned. Got a bit of rain last night. It was needed.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I sure need it! The forestry mulcher will chew up more brush and trees today. That thing is so cool.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Got "kid fever" ...going to look at a baby goat for sale ....just can't  wait ten more months for ours to be ready to breed and have some.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> I see Pastor Dave has returned  It's a concern when one of the herd "goes MIA"...especially after the sad and unexpected experience with our buddy Latestarter. Sends a chill when they are out for a while.
> Wehner is another one absent....I hope all is ok with them.


I sure hope @Wehner Homestead is doing ok. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> .I am in contact with her,..... she is still healing her heart and needs time.


Please tell her we missed her!

And where is @greybeard?


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> going to look at a baby goat for sale .



Just looking or possibly bring home one?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> o, how'd the dinner turn out?....was there any Grandma assistance, or just supervision....


The dinner was awesome!  My grandson nailed the meatloaf.  He's a math prodigy so he had no trouble doubling the recipe.  Only input from gramma was to offer him a pair of gloves to wear while using his hands to mix.

 We changed the menu a little.  Postponed the mac and cheese so they could put potatoes and carrots around the meatloaf as it cooked.  Oldest granddaughter washed and peeled veggies and youngest put a salad together.  AND...drum roll please... they made bread!  Four medium size loaves of homemade, delicious bread.  GD1 discovered that it's a physical chore to make bread...she stirred and kneaded her little heart out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> Just looking or possibly bring home one?



I have a hard time leaving one behind, lol...as long as I can check out the moms condition....I would say "Pipers chance of riding home with me is about 150 percent. .

But you know I just have to leave myself SOME room to say no


----------



## Mini Horses

@frustratedearthmother  glad you are having coffee with us.  I know you will add to your journal on SS once the grands have returned home.   Should be some good stories.      You are lucky to have a "few" grands.   Here, only 1.  A 16 y/o going on 25.    Not big into farm, per say but straight A honor roll, a loner,  so it goes.  I'm still thrilled even tho far less interaction.  Enjoy yours wanting to "do".

Coffee late this AM but, nice and quiet.   That's good for a change.    I'm  checking my list and at the top is a trip to repair shop for a looksee/estimate on front end of truck -- you know the ball joints, control arms, stabilizers -- all that stuff.  Something needs fixing, I'm sure, before new alignment & tires.  It's hard to get time for these things.  But I need to do.  Off today, so making time.  Then, I can look at the $$$ end of it.  Let's face it, we rarely go to a shop and get out "free".

Lilly, a goat, was a WITCH at milking last night!   Two kids bawling not far away added to her mood -- didn't help mine, either!   She likes calm to milk -- it wasn't there.     I will give some feed to those boys, just before I go to feed/milk her this AM.   Can't WAIT for them to be gone.   Actually, those 5 little boys and a couple mature does will be my "new tire" money in 2 wks.    The does with doelings are not nearly as upset at weaning as those with bucklings. 

Will assess the 1/2 barn roof loss from storm last week.  See what I need, what can be reused (tin) and get that lined up for Friday fix.   It's a very large run-in barn, so still in use, just need one side re-roofed -- A frame type.  DS says he'll help.  We'll see.  We aren't always on the same page.    Would be nice to have help this time.

Everyone stay cool!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got "kid fever" ...going to look at a baby goat for sale ....just can't  wait ten more months for ours to be ready to breed and have some.


B go lie down!!! You've just gotten RID of excess goats!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> B go lie down!!! You've just gotten RID of excess goats!!!!


Too late Bruce ...I swear, the fever made me do it


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> Too late Bruce ...I swear, the fever made me do it


Did you get two?  My excuse, errrr reason, is so they have a friend when they get to a new home!   It's true!!!  the others will shun them for a while and a friend "along for the ride" sure helps!

 Goat math at it's finest moment!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Did you get two?  My excuse, errrr reason, is so they have a friend when they get to a new home!   It's true!!!  the others will shun them for a while and a friend "along for the ride" sure helps!
> 
> Goat math at it's finest moment!



Almost !!!! , lol....but she is staying inside with us till she is 4 weeks old and I give her her CDT and worm her, plus I am fostering a puppy inside, she will get properly introduced to the wethers and doe's before she is left with them


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> Almost !!!! , lol....



WHAT??   Opportunity knocked & you didn't answer???


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> hey y'all got some news for y'all you know to go with your afternoon ice tea or coffee. we found out we are having a little baby girl this time and we pretty set on naming her Lilian Rose.


Congratulations!! Sorry it's a little late. You picked out a beautiful name too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

DH made coffee this morning so it's a bit strong - but help yourselves.  I hear the grands stirring upstairs so I'll be indulging them with biscuits and sausage gravy this morning.  Plan for the day is to see The Lion King!  Wish me luck going to a crowded movie theater with three young-un's in tow!


----------



## AmberLops

@frustratedearthmother  I NEED that strong up of joe please!
And good luck with the grandkids at the theater! That sounds a little difficult


----------



## Jesusfreak101

coffee coffee.... mmm okay i give into day i ran out of my caffinated hot tea bags just have decaf left and after three kids woke me up multiple times and two slept on me me one on my chest and the other on my legs so sleep really didnt happen. i woke up late at nine my husband got home at 5 am and saved me from one. so anyways nerd to pasturize some milk so i can,have jars to milk this morning and i need tp go get some hay... ugh i was hoping to wait till this weekend oh well. goats love their hay.


----------



## Daxigait

I plove my goats, and while I understand the breeding means sometimes having to sell things, when events like this happen it makes me think about ever selling a goat again.
I sold a beautiful doe soon after she had quads and was milking over a gallon and a half a day in mid April. the following picture is what she looked like when I sold her followed by what she looked like when they returned her to me Monday night.  I was horrified, and so glad that I liked her doeling enough to contact them about getting her back because somehow the outcross to  my good Buck was fantastic. I understand that sometimes things happen, but she weighed185 lb when she left, and I bet soaking wet she might be 110 right now
 : 


 

sorry I just had to vent.


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> coffee coffee.... mmm okay i give into day i ran out of my caffinated hot tea bags just have decaf left and after three kids woke me up multiple times and two slept on me me one on my chest and the other on my legs so sleep really didnt happen. i woke up late at nine my husband got home at 5 am and saved me from one. so anyways nerd to pasturize some milk so i can,have jars to milk this morning and i need tp go get some hay... ugh i was hoping to wait till this weekend oh well. goats love their hay.


I can understand being sleep deprived. at least yours is for semi good reason family. what type of hay do your goats love?


----------



## Bruce

Daxigait said:


> I understand that sometimes things happen, but she weighed185 lb when she left, and I bet soaking wet she might be 110 right now


 Did they just not feed her? Didn't bother to test and treat for parasites? At least she's back where she will return to health.


----------



## AmberLops

That's so sad...people can be terrible 
What was there reason for returning her?
I'm glad she'll be taken care of now though.


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> Did they just not feed her? Didn't bother to test and treat for parasites? At least she's back where she will return to health.


they said she just didn't want to eat, but they had to have disrupted her rumin or something because she has always been a good eater. they finally wormed her July 15th.  At least that's what they said. She's always been very parasite resistant, but resistant like I told them does not mean never susceptible especially after a major change and the horrific weather we've had this year.


----------



## Daxigait

AmberLops said:


> That's so sad...people can be terrible
> What was there reason for returning her?
> I'm glad she'll be taken care of now though.


I actually contacted them and offered them a breeding to my buck out of a national champion stock if I could have one of the kids because she had such a fantastic doeling this year.   instead of me breeding her, I got her back.  Obviously, she's not in any position when she showed up to be bred anytime soon. I'm glad I have her though, and hopefully I can get her back to health.


----------



## Baymule

Wow! Daxigate so glad you contacted them. I bet you don’t let her go again!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that poor girl . we only have two kinds availble near us both they love. their favorite is alfalfa but i rare get it as its 16 dollars a square bale. but the coastal hay we get is 9 a square bale but they like it from one store better. their bales are still green they love that lol. i can get coastal thats been fully dried and they will pick at it lol.


----------



## Baymule

It is insane here this week. We’ve had a forestry mulcher here. Got 2 granddaughters, age 2 & 4, plus  their 2 dogs. Dogs are small enough to go under gates, go through cow panels, have to watch them closely. Great Pyrenees are on lockdown so they don’t make a snack of the interlopers. They aren’t happy. I’m giving them dog popsicles, half frozen pork bones, to pacify them. We have cut gaps in fence in 2 places so mulcher can go on neighbors property. Horses are at another neighbors. The 40 bales of hay we got were put up too wet and are hot and moldy in the middle. I guess we have hay mulch now. We have company coming Friday, meeting friends for dinner Saturday and more friends coming Sunday. 

When the babies go home Friday morning I think I need a drink and I don’t men iced tea!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

this is daisy she the fatter of my two does which but i use to think they were under weight i have since learned thats not the case lol. this one might be pushing over weight adventually if she contiunes to get extra oats when milking the snot. once she runs out of juzt the oats in the feed mixture she throws a fit....


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> It is insane here this week. We’ve had a forestry mulcher here. Got 2 granddaughters, age 2 & 4, plus  their 2 dogs. Dogs are small enough to go under gates, go through cow panels, have to watch them closely. Great Pyrenees are on lockdown so they don’t make a snack of the interlopers. They aren’t happy. I’m giving them dog popsicles, half frozen pork bones, to pacify them. We have cut gaps in fence in 2 places so mulcher can go on neighbors property. Horses are at another neighbors. The 40 bales of hay we got were put up too wet and are hot and moldy in the middle. I guess we have hay mulch now. We have company coming Friday, meeting friends for dinner Saturday and more friends coming Sunday.
> 
> When the babies go home Friday morning I think I need a drink and I don’t men iced tea!


Oh no! Sounds like you've had a rough week 
Sorry about your hay...that sucks big time! I don't think I could handle all of that company to be honest 
Get yourself something good to drink!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i know that feeling bay but i am either always pregnant or nursing for the last seven years lol.  ok and here the doe i was think was kinda of skinny lol she really isnt she just has a different shape. she also always has her hips poking out i want more weight on her. when we have them in the field they become huge like they are going to explode lol. so i know she isnt unhealthy i just want her fatter before next breeding.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> We have company coming Friday, meeting friends for dinner Saturday and more friends coming Sunday.





AmberLops said:


> I don't think I could handle all of that company to be honest


I don't think I can handle all that entertaining in one weekend! 



Baymule said:


> When the babies go home Friday morning I think I need a drink and I don’t men iced tea!


You can still have iced tea, hard iced tea that is. I have a bottle of apple cinnamon flavored moonshine that I add to my iced sweet tea, oh so good!


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Wow! Daxigate so glad you contacted them. I bet you don’t let her go again!


Definitely not


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol i know that feeling bay but i am either always pregnant or nursing for the last seven years lol.  ok and here the doe i was think was kinda of skinny lol she really isnt she just has a different shape. she also always has her hips poking out i want more weight on her. when we have them in the field they become huge like they are going to explode lol. so i know she isnt unhealthy i just want her fatter before next breeding.


if you have your feed made they have a fat oil that you can add in kind of like the molasses was added in and it is less expensive than whole sunflower seeds. It  does a really good job of putting weight on and glossing their coat.  assuming of course they have a good hay a good ration vitamins and minerals too.


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol i know that feeling bay but i am either always pregnant or nursing for the last seven years lol.  ok and here the doe i was think was kinda of skinny lol she really isnt she just has a different shape. she also always has her hips poking out i want more weight on her. when we have them in the field they become huge like they are going to explode lol. so i know she isnt unhealthy i just want her fatter before next breeding.


you can also throw in some beet pulp or whole roasted soybeans that helps


----------



## Daxigait

I tried the soybean meal once, but it's way to Dusty I don't want that in their lungs I resort it to mixing it with crimped oats with molasses to at least make it tolerable to use it up


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i mix it my self. well it was two parts barely and two parts oats(now just 4 parts oats as barely is 30 dollars a bag now and oats are 10) obe part black sunflower and one part calf mana. i also add alfalfa pellets. that certian doe loves all of it but the other  gas issues with the pellets she not a fan she spit the out the brat lol ahe prefers the mix without the pellets. only problem is then she eats faster then i milk her teats are so tiny ...


----------



## Mini Horses

@Daxigait,   I liked your post for the great looking Nubian and that you are getting her back!!   Sad she is in such poor condition and MORE sad they didn't even CALL to ask for help.  Just thrilled she is back home!!   She will recover but, it will take a little while beyond obvious weight gain as I'm sure her whole system went "down" healthwise.  Being home and happy will spur her to return to her previous good health.




Jesusfreak101 said:


> once she runs out of juzt the oats in the feed mixture she throws a fit....



I have one who  will hold her milk if she runs out of feed.    So I keep some extra to add if I haven't gotten her milked out before she gets the feeder emptied out.   Same one who gave me a fit day before yesterday as her "boys" were bawling in another field.  Rank, she was.  Yesterday I made sure the bucklings were fed and quiet before she got fed and milked.  Back to old self, stood nicely and ate.

Then another I milked yesterday -- had taken HER twin boys, also,  was so very pleasant.  She didn't care about her kids.  The routine is eat and get milked -- came when called by name, thru gate and directly to her spot, gave all her milk and never budged.  She hasn't been milked in over 6 months but you would have thought it had never NOT been day to day.    Brat is full sister the other, Lilly, but one year older.   Similar but, different.  Both give 1 + gal per day.  Lilly's twin, Daisy, has twin doelings still nursing for another week or so.   Then there will be three --  4 gal a day  

The bucklings are staying put in their paddock.  Dad is with them!  His turn to help out.    Ten days until auction time for the bucklings.    I believe cheese will be on the to do list for Friday.   Gotta use it up.     Still have soap but, will make more when it cools off....Novemberish.  Will freeze milk in soap batch portions.  Have enough of the oils, butters, lye to make about 400 bars.   Yeah, I used to make & sell it.  May start that back up next Spring. 


So, @Baymule, you are busy!!!!     Who puts the fence back up?  Are they leaving the cuttings?    Did you get your elderberries picked?  Did Devonviolet? I know she has her own bushes -- but not sure if enough production for her yet.  I grabbed a few more yesterday.   Have about a pint of dehydrated ones plus a gal of strong juice and three 1/2 pint of lightly sweetened juice.   Probably dehydrate these last ones as easier to store.

Plus, dehydrator is finishing 2nd batch of figs today!   

I'm planning to go to the veggie auction tomorrow night for some tomatoes & eggplants.  Can tomatoe sauce, prep eggplants for freezing -- make eggplant parm for winter.  


Worked 9 hrs today 7-8 tomorrow.  Off Friday     Need to go do chores, get eggs & milk 2 goats.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok now i knew there were animal auction but veggie auctions uh i am in. lol. oh and thats just funny lilly is my doe that is supper easy to milk, her sister daisy is the pill. she a stinker once i give daisy more oats she stops the hopping and stands still a sweet as you please to bw milked. i hate her teats through i already said that but they are so tiny its a three finger job and i dont have small hands and one of her teats orifice is towards the back of her teat so that one you have to angle juat right and try to milk. sigh oh well. i am keeping lillys daughter and if the other two dont sale theh might join the buckling in the freezer as we already have issues getting to much milk juat between the two currently milking. kinda wish i didnt have to but i really dont want to feed them for no reason and be ober run with kids. the goats in my area keep changing price orignally for this breed was 400-300 abd right now they are at 75 thats just crazyness. i have my two listed at 200 the same price i bought my two does for.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> @Daxigait,   I liked your post for the great looking Nubian and that you are getting her back!!   Sad she is in such poor condition and MORE sad they didn't even CALL to ask for help.  Just thrilled she is back home!!   She will recover but, it will take a little while beyond obvious weight gain as I'm sure her whole system went "down" healthwise.  Being home and happy will spur her to return to her previous good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one who  will hold her milk if she runs out of feed.    So I keep some extra to add if I haven't gotten her milked out before she gets the feeder emptied out.   Same one who gave me a fit day before yesterday as her "boys" were bawling in another field.  Rank, she was.  Yesterday I made sure the bucklings were fed and quiet before she got fed and milked.  Back to old self, stood nicely and ate.
> 
> Then another I milked yesterday -- had taken HER twin boys, also,  was so very pleasant.  She didn't care about her kids.  The routine is eat and get milked -- came when called by name, thru gate and directly to her spot, gave all her milk and never budged.  She hasn't been milked in over 6 months but you would have thought it had never NOT been day to day.    Brat is full sister the other, Lilly, but one year older.   Similar but, different.  Both give 1 + gal per day.  Lilly's twin, Daisy, has twin doelings still nursing for another week or so.   Then there will be three --  4 gal a day
> 
> The bucklings are staying put in their paddock.  Dad is with them!  His turn to help out.    Ten days until auction time for the bucklings.    I believe cheese will be on the to do list for Friday.   Gotta use it up.     Still have soap but, will make more when it cools off....Novemberish.  Will freeze milk in soap batch portions.  Have enough of the oils, butters, lye to make about 400 bars.   Yeah, I used to make & sell it.  May start that back up next Spring.
> 
> 
> So, @Baymule, you are busy!!!!     Who puts the fence back up?  Are they leaving the cuttings?    Did you get your elderberries picked?  Did Devonviolet? I know she has her own bushes -- but not sure if enough production for her yet.  I grabbed a few more yesterday.   Have about a pint of dehydrated ones plus a gal of strong juice and three 1/2 pint of lightly sweetened juice.   Probably dehydrate these last ones as easier to store.
> 
> Plus, dehydrator is finishing 2nd batch of figs today!
> 
> I'm planning to go to the veggie auction tomorrow night for some tomatoes & eggplants.  Can tomatoe sauce, prep eggplants for freezing -- make eggplant parm for winter.
> 
> 
> Worked 9 hrs today 7-8 tomorrow.  Off Friday     Need to go do chores, get eggs & milk 2 goats.


So do you have a good soap recipe?


----------



## AmberLops

I'm in on the soap recipe...I need one. I'm such a failure when it comes to making soap it's unbelievable 
@Jesusfreak101  do you have a soap recipe you could share?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol honestly  no i been pintresting finding ones thay are suppose to work lol i havent tried it yet.so i am in as well. most call for lye and three or four different oils. there alot more ingredients then i thought there would be lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Oh ha ha! The first batch I ever made turned out perfect...I tried the same recipe again and it was a fail...and the time after that too  Then I tried I ton of other recipes and none of them turned out. The one that did turn out the first time was lye, coconut, castor, and olive oil.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'll have to hunt down the folders with all the soap info.  Will be a few days.   But most have lye, a liquid (water, milk, etc) and oils.   Different oils do different things within the soaps.   This can change the lathering, cleansing, skin conditioning, etc.  I always buy food grade lye.  AND you need to measure precisely, mix a certain way, watch temps and so on. Not hard, just not a throw together like a meatloaf.     There are calculators on line to help with changing oil types, what quantities and such.  If you don't get the correct mix, temp, stir...it won't trace, can over/under react and your set won't happen.  And have your mold ready because when it's ready to pour -- you NEED to pour, not look around for a container.    Yeah, some control is a must.   I use a digital scale, stainless steel pots, glass measuring containers.    ONLY use the pots & utensils for soap -- not cooking.   Good ventilation, long gloves.

But the soap is great!   

Children in the house -- they will need to be away from all this as it is being made, not helping; lye & fumes can be problems, the hot oils can burn, etc.  So, THAT must be planned.




Jesusfreak101 said:


> ok now i knew there were animal auction but veggie auctions uh i am in.


Our local State Ag sponsors and runs it.  Farmers or individuals can bring or buy.   A lot of farmers bring their too ripe to ship & a lot of "farmer market" stall operators buy for that reselling.  Truck loads, a bushel a box...fruit, veggies, etc.   Never know what will show up.  It's fun.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sounds like it and thanks for the informatio  on the soap i plan on making out side to help with the fumes and kids issue by using my gas grill burner.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> I'll have to hunt down the folders with all the soap info.  Will be a few days.   But most have lye, a liquid (water, milk, etc) and oils.   Different oils do different things within the soaps.   This can change the lathering, cleansing, skin conditioning, etc.  I always buy food grade lye.  AND you need to measure precisely, mix a certain way, watch temps and so on. Not hard, just not a throw together like a meatloaf.     There are calculators on line to help with changing oil types, what quantities and such.  If you don't get the correct mix, temp, stir...it won't trace, can over/under react and your set won't happen.  And have your mold ready because when it's ready to pour -- you NEED to pour, not look around for a container.    Yeah, some control is a must.   I use a digital scale, stainless steel pots, glass measuring containers.    ONLY use the pots & utensils for soap -- not cooking.   Good ventilation, long gloves.
> 
> But the soap is great!
> 
> Children in the house -- they will need to be away from all this as it is being made, not helping; lye & fumes can be problems, the hot oils can burn, etc.  So, THAT must be planned.
> 
> 
> 
> Our local State Ag sponsors and runs it.  Farmers or individuals can bring or buy.   A lot of farmers bring their too ripe to ship & a lot of "farmer market" stall operators buy for that reselling.  Truck loads, a bushel a box...fruit, veggies, etc.   Never know what will show up.  It's fun.


That's what has been happening with my soap...none of the batches are tracing. Even when I follow the exact recipe I used that DID trace! I use a scale, i measure everything perfectly 
The last batch I made was a disaster. I have plastic bowls that are supposed to be perfect for soapmaking...I used them with all the other batches but I decided to make a 7lb batch. I mixed the lye and water and it melted through the plastic mixing bowl, got all over the counter, the floor and splattered on my arm  
I thought about not trying to make soap again but I want to give it one more chance...just one


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yeah i saw alot of people using plastic that made me nervouse i like glass. i am glad it didnt burn you. i also read abkut keep vingar close by flr just incase it gets on you that it null the lye out.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol yeah i saw alot of people using plastic that made me nervouse i like glass. i am glad it didnt burn you. i also read abkut keep vingar close by flr just incase it gets on you that it null the lye out.


It actually did burn my arm, I wasn't wearing gloves that time  I poured vinegar on it and all over the floor too...then afterward I read that it's not a good idea to use vinegar and that it can actually make the burn worse! I can't tell either way, it was my first burn and hopefully my last. I think the vinegar did help though...it stopped the melting


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh my thats scary and you introuble for not using gloves naughty naughty (like i have any room to talk)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol ran across one fine acrea show thread now my six year old wants to show a lamacha lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

way off topic but my body need to turn down tbe heat i keep getting hot flashes oh my goodness i need a walk in freezer well fpr more the one reason lol.


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol yeah i saw alot of people using plastic that made me nervouse i like glass. i am glad it didnt burn you. i also read abkut keep vingar close by flr just incase it gets on you that it null the lye out.


that is really good to know. Sally sunshine from the chicken site suggested cold chemistry soap book.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

this is a better picture of lilly. she a ham. lol i went in tbeir yard to change out their water and she comes up behind me and bumps me (more like touches so very gentle) with her nose on my butt i was distracted so she scared me lol she looked at me excuse you i want loving.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> It actually did burn my arm, I wasn't wearing gloves that time  I poured vinegar on it and all over the floor too...then afterward I read that it's not a good idea to use vinegar and that it can actually make the burn worse! I can't tell either way, it was my first burn and hopefully my last. I think the vinegar did help though...it stopped the melting



Try the cold process soap making , so easy....and NEVER use plastic when making soap....I  have a huge stainless steel bowl that I fill with ice and water, then set my pyrex bowl inside it to make the cold process soap in, no burns, no problems...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

now b&b you must provide a recipe moohahs


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok, the best way to give you all the information  and let you choose the process you like is to provide the link...morning chores.com goat milk-soap recipes......or just look up goat milk soap recipe.....the morning chore site has lye and no lye recipes. ...the cold process one I used , cured for six weeks, but the room I cured it in smelled awesome the entire time, well worth the wait ....and soooo easy to do 
@Jesusfreak101 @AmberLops


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you i probably use the lye so i can use my goat milk. ok we found four texas toads stuck in a pool all four were fine. my youngest likes toads alot lol. my other son has two as pets. i am so happy seeing so many toads in my garden. i love them my husband grandmother kills them its why she is infested with rolly pollys they climb all over her house.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i need to a better solution for my goats fumping out their minerals... i checked according to the famacha card and they are borderline... probaly do to the lack of minerals once they dump them they do not eat them the naughty brats. i need to get a fecal done as well...  i hoping to possible worm this winter when they stop milking so i have two months are more before i milk again. goats can be brats and why do they walk near their water trough then poop into it...okay i am done.


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i need to a better solution for my goats fumping out their minerals... i checked according to the famacha card and they are borderline... probaly do to the lack of minerals once they dump them they do not eat them the naughty brats. i need to get a fecal done as well...  i hoping to possible worm this winter when they stop milking so i have two months are more before i milk again. goats can be brats and why do they walk near their water trough then poop into it...okay i am done.


first on the water trough put it on the other side of the fence that have to stick their head through if you don't have a good way to do that cut up a cattle panel and make a square then cut holes in that grind it down if you need to on those edges and then they have to reach through I guess you could do it the whole concept with wood and not have to worry about it.   As long as they have to reach through a fence to get to the water but can't poop in it.
  As to the minerals right now I get the little two space feeding pan / mineral holder from tractor supply for $6 screw it on the wall of the shed / Barn high enough that they can get in it but have more trouble pooping in it. I am going to build them a feeder soon that they have to kind of stick their head in like a chicken nesting box that has a flip-top lid that I can just open and pour in mineral. I usually get two of those double pan feeder things and put two types of mineral in the one and baking soda in the other.  I will go look at tractor supply and see if I can get the image for you when I have a chance


----------



## Daxigait

Here @Jesusfreak101 


$5.99
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...l-feeder-2x175-qt-capacity-black?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Try the cold process soap making , so easy....and NEVER use plastic when making soap....I  have a huge stainless steel bowl that I fill with ice and water, then set my pyrex bowl inside it to make the cold process soap in, no burns, no problems...


Cold process is the only way I've tried so far! I'm glad it's easy for you 
I'll try it again with a new recipe, i'll do the ice like you mentioned and no plastic this time 
@Jesusfreak101  gloves were not the only thing I was missing...goggles and a mask were missing too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> Cold process is the only way I've tried so far! I'm glad it's easy for you
> I'll try it again with a new recipe, i'll do the ice like you mentioned and no plastic this time



Keeping the bowl you are mixing in cold, and mixing slowly is the key


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Keeping the bowl you are mixing in cold, and mixing slowly is the key


Good to know!
I just have to get more oil...then i'll (hopefully) share the good news that I made a successful batch of soap!
Thanks


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the mineral container are the ones i have u tie them to the fence but some how they ekther dump them or they poop in them i probably move them near the waters when i do ypur fencing ideal.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something ya can use for minerals is a "Y" connector for 4" pvc pipe.....ya will need a screw in cap and a unthreaded cap.....put the threaded cap in the bottom end and pour minerals into the top and push the other cap on top....they will lick the mineral from the shorter hole and when they need more ya just pull the top cap and put it in.....this can be mounted on a wall where rain can't get to it....if there are some fighting for it put another in another location....I wouldn't fill it up to the top, because the moisture can cause clumps, depending on how fast they eat it, I'd keep it about 3/4 full and it will fall down as the deplete it....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ooooo i like


----------



## Jesusfreak101

amber i am shocked  you live dangerpusly lol
 my husband td me my crazy coming out today lol i was crying most of the morning now i laugh at the word pudding lol so excuse me if i seem crazy today lol


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired. I bought pizza for supper tonight. Usually I make it. Didn’t care.


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> the mineral container are the ones i have u tie them to the fence but some how they ekther dump them or they poop in them i probably move them near the waters when i do ypur fencing ideal.


I screw mine to the two by four on the wall.


----------



## Daxigait

CntryBoy777 said:


> Something ya can use for minerals is a "Y" connector for 4" pvc pipe.....ya will need a screw in cap and a unthreaded cap.....put the threaded cap in the bottom end and pour minerals into the top and push the other cap on top....they will lick the mineral from the shorter hole and when they need more ya just pull the top cap and put it in.....this can be mounted on a wall where rain can't get to it....if there are some fighting for it put another in another location....I wouldn't fill it up to the top, because the moisture can cause clumps, depending on how fast they eat it, I'd keep it about 3/4 full and it will fall down as the deplete it....


Picture?
Good idea like the chicken feeders/calcium containers.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

it wont work to screw in with our set up. one house is an old box trailer we refitted the other it would work once he takes down part of the stall wall  and puts in a gate for now its not a large enough space for it.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> amber i am shocked  you live dangerpusly lol
> my husband td me my crazy coming out today lol i was crying most of the morning now i laugh at the word pudding lol so excuse me if i seem crazy today lol


Ha ha! I don't mind, I could use some humor today...just don't make me laugh too hard or i'll crack more ribs
@Baymule  take it easy! Don't have a breakdown on us just yet


----------



## promiseacres

It's been an exhausting physically and mentally... Coffee is on... but I really truly need a good restful break....


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on.
@promiseacres  you can have the whole pot of you want! Hope you have a better day and take it easy 

My neighbor offered to help me with rabbit chores today and I think I'll take him up on it. Yesterday was a little too much for me with all that bending and turning...something the dr said was no-no for a couple weeks.
They all got breakfast already, I was up early so they were happy about that!
It's gonna be hot today, around 90 and humid. That cooler weather we were supposed to get on Sunday is no longer coming...but the rain still is...bring on the rain!
Hope everyone has a great day...take it easy, take a nap and stay cool


----------



## CntryBoy777

Daxigait said:


> Picture?
> Good idea like the chicken feeders/calcium containers.


Here is a link to one....
http://www.swampyacresfarm.com/MineralFeeder.html


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i must have missed something what happend to you amber? 
promise give your self a mommy rest day take it easy your body needs it! 
my husband is off till monday so yay today is grocery day i dont mind shopping but to be honest i whether not lol but we out of alot of things so off to the store we go. my mpther whether we be down there but cant afford it right now. between the denist, dr and the tires and new battery fpr the car we spent 2000 dollars in the last month we had not planned on. life is full of suprises.


----------



## AmberLops

That's a lot to spend when you're not expecting it 
I got in a car accident last Saturday night. Got a few broken ribs and a concussion...plus I look like a Halloween freak right now with these bruises


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes thats horrible. i am glad you only got that through.  and yeah it is but could have been worse my paster and his wife (who my friend and midwife) were out of town when some one started a fire on their porch and caused alot of damage where they can no longer live in it. so i take my small surprises.


----------



## Baymule

Car accident ! Glad you weren’t hurt any worse than that. Count your Blessings. 

Forestry mulcher operator is on his last day. He’s not here yet. Haven’t fed animals. Daughter and her husband will be here sometime this morning to pick up 2 and 4 year olds who are watching Disney right now. Husband gone to Dr appointment. Got company coming for lunch. I have swept the floors and not much else. I really need a boring day. Anybody know where I can buy one cheap? Like maybe for the loose change in the coffee can? LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not sure but you find the store and let me know... i am pretty sure my kids take after me lol they cant ever sit still or really be quite lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Car accident ! Glad you weren’t hurt any worse than that. Count your Blessings.
> 
> Forestry mulcher operator is on his last day. He’s not here yet. Haven’t fed animals. Daughter and her husband will be here sometime this morning to pick up 2 and 4 year olds who are watching Disney right now. Husband gone to Dr appointment. Got company coming for lunch. I have swept the floors and not much else. I really need a boring day. Anybody know where I can buy one cheap? Like maybe for the loose change in the coffee can? LOL


Ha ha!
I'm in...if you find the place that's sells boring days for cheap I need to know!
You sound too busy...run away bay, save yourself and go find a quiet place...let me know where you are and i'll meet you there


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry about the accident, Amber.  Hope all works out ok.

Bay, DGs leaving soon, should help quiet a little.  While they ARE FUN, they are also a lot of work.  Once lunch is over -- naptime!

My day started ok -- decent weather temps, overcast  with spotty showers possible.  Had a little rain last night.   Then went to mechanic for truck repair estimates.  THAT ruined the day.      Some front end "stuff".  No surprise, that's why I went -- surprise was $1300 estimate  and $50 for getting it!  Double price was thinking..

Talk about more than expected, I'm there.  All "normal wear & tear".   So, a few things are ones which DS can do, saves couple hundred labor.   Other things will have done but, about 2 wks out.    The most "urgent" is the one DS can do.  The rest could go a month or 3 without issue.   OF COURSE, needs doing, not a safety risk.  Budget rules. 

Didn't go to veggie auction last night    By the time I milked and got all that "stuff" done (3 does), just felt too hot & no time to shower and get there.  No biggie -- was more for fun than needs.    Instead, I made the wild blackberry juice I had made (from those picked on the farm),  into blackberry jam & syrup.   It's excellent tasting.  Like picking fresh.   I don't make mine super sweet and the taste is strong of berries, not sugar.  Yummy this morning on some toast.

With off/on rains next 3 days, temps mid 80s and most of weekend off...I hope to be a weekend farmer.    Still have that roof to replace on the run in barn...hmmm...roof tin or truck repairs...what a see-saw.    Good week end to check on what tin is still ok to use.  Some looks pretty undamaged.  Need to go collect it from the "new home" it was given....no matter the condition.   Then I could get any lumber while buying truck parts.  Better go get my little "stash" out -- this stuff isn't free.  

I'll check ya'll out later.   Be safe out there.


----------



## RollingAcres

AmberLops said:


> take it easy, take a nap and stay cool


Umm you have to tell that to yourself.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> That's a lot to spend when you're not expecting it
> I got in a car accident last Saturday night. Got a few broken ribs and a concussion...plus I look like a Halloween freak right now with these bruises


Hmmm, I missed this as well!  My accident in Feb resulted "only" in whiplash, nothing broken or concussed (other than the totalled car) and it took months of PT and Chiropractor to get back close to "normal". Take it easy and make sure you get everything fixed up.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, I missed this as well!  My accident in Feb resulted "only" in whiplash, nothing broken or concussed (other than the totalled car) and it took months of PT and Chiropractor to get back close to "normal". Take it easy and make sure you get everything fixed up.


Sorry about your accident. I hope everything is okay now 
I'll see how things go, I've had injuries much worse than this. And to be honest...chiropractors scare me!
I feel like they're going to make something worse  I have lots of follow-up appointments with the dr for x-rays and all that good stuff though.


----------



## AmberLops

RollingAcres said:


> Umm you have to tell that to yourself.


It's not that easy!


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Sorry about your accident. I hope everything is okay now
> I'll see how things go, I've had injuries much worse than this. And to be honest...chiropractors scare me!
> I feel like they're going to make something worse  I have lots of follow-up appointments with the dr for x-rays and all that good stuff though.


I'm fairly good, I can still feel it in my neck when I tilt it a couple of directions but I think I have full mobility side to side. I was about 85% when the PT was done, the chiropractor did the rest. He did add a couple of exercises. I'd never been to one before, this guy used to run a pain clinic in Baltimore before he and the family moved up here. So far he's only done good for me.


----------



## Baymule

Our friends couldn't come for lunch today and I wasn't disappointed. They are coming Sunday. 

The forest mulching is done. We have clean up to do, but nothing like trying to clear with a chainsaw, machete, tractor and our hands. 2 1/2 days...….what would have taken us a year or two to get done, if it ever got done. We'll be planting grasses and clovers in another month when it cools off somewhat. 

Our neighbor, Robert, foster Dad to the horses this week, patched the fence where we cut it so the mulcher could clear for our new neighbor who is next to him. He let the horses out and they ran over the newly cleared ground. Before, it was a series of trails through the brush, saplings, trees and briars. This was freedom! They ran back and forth like kids let out on a playground. Even my two old Seniors cut up and ran around, not for long, LOL, but they ran.

We are exhausted, but in a good way. We enjoyed our grand daughters and managed to have fun with them, even with all the activity going on this week. I bet we'll both sleep good tonight!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

good morning all. another day to hit the stores hear feed store first the another grocery store. my husband wants to cut down trees 0n the fence line today. so that should be fun. i probably try to start preping the garden and the new areas i be planting in as well atleast while it cool. i need to start getting the corn and pumpkinds in the ground they have already almost completely out grown the egg cartens i started them in. i am hoping my husvand fixes my wagon soon so i can use that to move my compost fron the coop around but we shall see. anyways i hope yall day is going well and everyone got the rest they needed.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up to wet ground this morning. Haven't been outside yet to see how wet, but the red stock trailer is shiny, that means it is wet. I think we just got a drizzle or spot shower, but I'll take it. At least the dust is settled. All week long with the forestry mulcher here, it has been beyond dry, that machine worked in a dust cloud straight out of a desert sand storm. Every 2 hours, he had to stop and blow out the air filters and radiator coils. However much rain we got or get, it is most welcomed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i think that and the 100+ weather is only two things i dislike about summer. but i guess i cant complain its not like the desert which i wouldnt live in i am not sure how the people who live there seem to like it. sand lot and lots of sand.


----------



## Baymule

We live in agricultural and forest land, but our pocket of soil is pure sand. Just down the road it is red dirt, most of the soil around here is red dirt, but right around us is sand.


----------



## AmberLops

Good morning!!
I went out to feed the rabbits and saw one of my angoras hopping around near the edge of the woods...i ran to check her cage because she has 6 kits and i don't want to lose them!
All 6 kits were not in the cage...went back inside to get my glasses so i could actually see them 
They were all hopping around near the woods with their mama...happy as could be. When i got to them they all RAN in different directions so i was chasing a litter of 4 week old bunnies for almost an hour...so much fun 
I got all of them though...every time i grabbed one they screamed their little heads off...couldn't help but laugh at it, such a cute defense 
I had a lady coming by to pick up 4 Netherland dwarf kits...she called to tell me she was 10 minutes away and then i realized i hadn't filled out any of the pedigrees. I ended up filling them out while she played with the rabbits and thankfully she wasn't in a hurry. Sure am glad those babies sold though!
Hopefully the rest of the day will be more...quiet. But i do have 3 other people coming by to pick up some lop babies so there may be more stories on the way 
Hope everyone stays cool today!


----------



## Baymule

Haha!  I can just picture you out chasing bunnies early in the morning! Haha!  Did you catch them with a fish net or with your hands? If you don't have a fish net, I suggest that you get one. I use one to snatch chickens, it sure helps. 

Then you sold 4 Netherland Dwarf kits, that's good, helps to pay the feed bill, and have more people coming to get lop babies today. Money is good-it keeps your rabbit addiction going.


----------



## Baymule

I feel so smart!! After all the internet troubles late last week and early this week, finally getting it working again, but my Alexa wouldn't work. We only use it for making a grocery list, but it sure is convenient because I always have my shopping list on me in my cell phone instead on a scrap of paper that is at home. So I got brave and stepped into the realm of Alexa set up. I followed directions on my cell Alexa App and I got her set up and back on!!! I feel brilliant.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Haha!  I can just picture you out chasing bunnies early in the morning! Haha!  Did you catch them with a fish net or with your hands? If you don't have a fish net, I suggest that you get one. I use one to snatch chickens, it sure helps.
> 
> Then you sold 4 Netherland Dwarf kits, that's good, helps to pay the feed bill, and have more people coming to get lop babies today. Money is good-it keeps your rabbit addiction going.


It sure was fun! Every time I got inches away from them, they darted off like little race cars 
I caught them with my hands...no fish net but that's a great idea!
And yes, have to keep up my rabbit addiction...I need cages, cages and more cages 
I'm glad you got your Alexa fixed! You ready for mensa?


----------



## Baymule

The question is, "Is MENSA ready for ME?


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> The question is, "Is MENSA ready for ME?


HA HA!


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> got all of them though...every time i grabbed one they screamed their little heads off...couldn't help but laugh at it, such a cute defense



Good Job!   Of course, you sure spoiled their "play day"!   Yep, fish nets lengthen our arms.  A hundred years ago I never knew rabbits made noise     One day, sitting on a log, I spotted a young one next to it and grabbed it....what a sound!     Deer also make a low call sound to fawns if not where they were left.   Rarely hear either animal in the wild as they are quiet types.



Baymule said:


> directions on my cell Alexa App and I got her set up and back on!!! I feel brilliant.



Hey, I would too!   I don't have a smart phone BUT, accidentally found my flip has a verbal command section you can set up.  Freaked me out.    I hit "END"   I may have made a couple comments that I hope were not recorded


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i have french flusy for doelings... they broke into the bucks pen... pretty sure they arent in heat they where pen oringally with dad and mom before i split everyone up. but i be watching for their heats the brats.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I'm on my second cup. I'll be outside at daylight to do chores. Got company coming today for lunch and a neighbor bringing his mean rooster over for me to slaughter because he doesn't know how. He said they have never eaten chicken that didn't come from the store, this ought to be a real treat for them. Should be some real farm entertainment for our guests. I expect them to gross out and not watch. LOL LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule the coffee is good this morning, I fell asleep last night uploading farm pics... taking a slow morning then back to the farm. 

@AmberLops you should try hutch for your rabbit records, I love being to just print all my pedigrees and it's not too expensive. Plus it has a timeline so you can keep track of due dates, ect. I still keep paper records but love the pedigree features.


----------



## Mini Horses

Soooo @Baymule, it's lunch and entertainment?  

What fun.  Uhhh, glad the guest of honor is a roo and not a pig.     Maybe (?) they'd rather see the great mulcher results and leave before you wield the knife.  


DS did some truck repair for me this morning. Now I have to pick-up new brake pads for front, so he can install those tonight.   Couple other small things he will do next weekend and hope I will be done....Saved a lot over estimate from the shop.  Will then be able to get the alignment done, about $100. So I will be set for a while!    Sure helped the wallet.  Nope, didn't pay him a dime!  He owes me.   Even more than this....yeah, I played that card!!   He'll be working the barn roof next week, too.


Need to go to the parts place for those brake pads, have a job this afternoon for a demo.    Such is life.  I 'm just Blessed that I can still do the things I have chosen to live with.    At the stores, I people watch -- I think "NOT going there".  Then, I feel good about the work to have a healthy lifestyle.  It is all worth it!

Everyone be safe, eat well, work smart, respect your life!


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Thanks @Baymule the coffee is good this morning, I fell asleep last night uploading farm pics... taking a slow morning then back to the farm.
> 
> @AmberLops you should try hutch for your rabbit records, I love being to just print all my pedigrees and it's not too expensive. Plus it has a timeline so you can keep track of due dates, ect. I still keep paper records but love the pedigree features.


I'll have to look into that! Thank you 
Usually I fill out my pedigrees when the kits are 2 weeks old...but I completely forgot with this litter!


----------



## AmberLops

@Baymule  thanks for the coffee!
How come I wasn't invited to your 'lunch and a show"?  I'm betting they can't watch...

Nice and cool outside today...the high is 79 with some storms in the afternoon.
Big storm came out of nowhere last night and some of my rabbits got rained on after the wind blew their cover away...I was up till almost midnight blow-drying baby bunnies 
I have another sale today...for my last lop! He's a beautiful Siamese Sable but apparently people think his color is 'ugly' as many people have told me when I sent pictures 

Hope everyone has a great day, stay cool and safe


----------



## Bruce

Let's give Bay's neighbors the benefit of the doubt, maybe they WANT to learn!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Let's give Bay's neighbors the benefit of the doubt, maybe they WANT to learn!



BAY already mentioned she thought they may be grossed out ....


----------



## Bruce

Yes BUT there are people who expect they will be grossed out but want to learn the skill anyway. From what I understand it is easier after the first time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> From what I understand it is easier after the first time.



You have never done it??  Heck, maybe you just need a new place to have lunch.     OR maybe you'd rather remain outside of that line of training.  It's  not a requirement.   Your chickens will feel SAFE knowing that.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Your chickens will feel SAFE knowing that.


Yes they do! DD2 has "allowed" that we can have 1 meal of chicken A MONTH. DW isn't overly fond of roast chicken either. So I make use of the guy at the farmer's market that raises meat birds during the season. But, if people here weren't averse to any animals dying for food (DD1) and others were more willing to eat chicken more often, I would give some meat birds (not CXs) a try and do the butchering myself. 

Nope, haven't done it but the second necropsy was easier than the first and the third easier than the second. And I have, sadly, had to kill a hen (my favorite of course) due to unrecoverable medical issues. So I THINK I could process a bird. I've watched several YouTube videos on the subject.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I remeber my very first "experience"....I was in the 4th grade....my dad used the "whack and toss" method....so, we got "emersed" rather quickly.....feed sacks work really good and helps with the mess.....


----------



## AmberLops

I've never butchered my own chickens...I think i'd be too grossed out to be honest


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
I have helped butcher with both chickens and rabbits. Rabbits are much easier, less mess. 
I am exhausted worked at the farm all weekend. But two more fences are down. Making progress.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all and i think it depends honestly. i hate killing the birds and i process every year the first bird out of each batch is always the hardest and i get sick to my stomach just the act of killing it but thats my personality (i cry over killing bugs so i am weird). however my daughter is blood thirsty monster lol she tell me and her daddy go kill chickens for nuggets abd go kill hogs for bacon and pork chops. she also likes goose and duck meat. so far non of my kids like seafood but they love fishing lol. with practice the rest of the processing is easier i wil say this i still hate butchering geese(taste like deer so good) their feathers are a nightmare even after dipping in boilinhg water. i really want on of the defeathers but cant get hubby on board to spend the money sp will see about making it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hot tea is almost ready will be making bacon and french toast. i been working on organizing the school supplies and my desk area. i sweat i am cleaning and yet i seem to be making a larger mess......  i probbaly finish that today after putside  chores and once everything cleaned up inside my next project that i keep saying i work on but had gotten to is the garden.. alot of my plants have died from heat or bugs. it was great havint the chickens help until they decided they like the produce better. however the geese and ducks have learned to like the havester ants we have those things hurt worse then a wasp sting. anyways  i also need to make time cleaning animal pens. my busband is setting up a temporay electric fence so i can let the does out in the field. outside of that no farm news. oh i dod have a problem with my sour dough starter it got sick. poor thing caught a mold bacteria and another that made it smell horride i was able to save half a cup from a quart and half of starter. its back to seeming healthy and overly hungry currently feeding twice a day until it back to full health.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Had a big storm yesterday, 40mph winds and rain for about 10 minutes...not sure what it was but it sure cooled things off!
@Jesusfreak101  that's too bad about your sour dough starter. I hope it feels better soon 
Hopefully today there are no rabbit emergencies, no craigslist crazies and no more invisible tornadoes 
Hope everyone has a great day! Stay cool


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ah yes craiglist crazy they are always fun.
it happens i was more upset about it because i had planned tp use it for english muffins and bagels but i waot till next week just to make sure it all better. and if not i make a new one will take forever through.. mmm ok not really but still. oh my husband finally on board with homemade snacks yay instead of store bought now only if i could get him on board woth homemaxe breads.. lol he addictied to store bought


----------



## Baymule

We had a nice time with our company yesterday. They are our business partners in a country music TV station. They updated us on what is going on, it’s all sounding good. STRYK TV is now playing on Roku, Amazon Fire and Apple TV. Next will be Google TV. They have a program on their phone that shows how many people are watching and what town/state/country they are in. Amazing. 

They left before the rooster killing. LOL Neighbors little boy was very happy for me to kill the rooster and said he was going to eat the rooster. I showed him the guts, explaining each organ. We killed my mean rooster too. I had a pen of 3 month old chicks and let him pick out a new rooster.


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> Hopefully today there are no rabbit emergencies, no craigslist crazies and no more invisible tornadoes



WHAT???  You'd have nothing to worry with??  A FREE DAY? 

@Jesusfreak101,  NOPE -- not enough time to do everything.  And with young ones to care for, even less time.    I agree first bird is hardest.  Then you just say WTH and get on with the mess.  Of course, it isn't something on my menu for a few days!   Never eaten geese, duck yes.  I have heard the feathers are difficult.   You can get directions for a plucker on the net, powered by a drill.  Not as efficient as those that look like a washing machine but, thrifty to make.  Bread makers!   put ingredients in, push buttons, get lovely smell, and loaf of bread a little later.    Some good eating!

Bay, a radio station??   Who knew?   Music to butcher by.  I hope the new roo the young one picked turns out nicer than the last....

My DGD wanted a rooster I had mentioned I was going to butcher for personality.   A few days later, she asked for him.  How do you say NO?  He's still nasty but, alive.  Her rescue.  Yeah, had to later provide a couple hens to see if it helped.  Nope but, he's still alive     Now, I don't even mention those things....later, they get chicken & dumplings.  With explanation "made a big pot, want some?"    They took pork chops from hog, don't want goat meat.  Ate some in a stew I took them -- without defining further.  

We all have our  acceptance levels.  Its fine.  I don't raise rabbit (cute factor stops butchering -- but, could if had to).  I'm sure Bruce could do poultry if it was allowed on the table.

Hey, I only like oysters fried done, others raw is good.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> I have helped butcher with both chickens and rabbits. Rabbits are much easier, less mess.


Yep...

My kids (having grown up butchering poultry of all sorts... and helped with an occasional deer and a pig) were THRILLED when I handed them a rabbit. 

They said that was the easiest,  fastest,  most wonderful butchering ever AND you got a cool pelt.


----------



## Baymule

I told that little boy and his Dad that my meat has names. LOL


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> WHAT???  You'd have nothing to worry with??  A FREE DAY?


Is that REALLY too much to ask??


----------



## Alaskan

When the kids are little

Yes


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i second what Alaskan said lol. its never ending if it is not one it the other lol. they gang up on you. i end up teasing mine and they know it and i told them if they contiuned to wake me up at night multiple time(mostly older two) for no good reason again i was gonna tie them to their beds. by no good reason being hi or the slept walked into my room.


----------



## AmberLops

Well I don't have kids so I consider myself lucky ha ha! 
So much for a drama-free day...all was going well until tonight when I was outside with my dogs and one of them went out of my sight around my truck (that doesn't start up anymore) and yelped...came running to me limping on her back leg. It's swollen but I have no clue what happened. She was only walking, no running, jumping or anything crazy so I don't think it's broken...I thought maybe a snake got her but I looked everywhere and didn't see one around.
Maybe a hornet? It's pretty swollen.
She has no other symptoms so far, just that she screams when I touch her leg but she puts some weight on it.
I gave her a Benadryl and some aspirin so hopefully she feels better tonight.
I'll see how she's doing in the morning and if it's bad i'll have to take her to the clinic


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to clean rabbit cages, tattoo bunnies. Photos of the ones I will sell. Hopefully we get some rain too. Need it so we can plant our new hay field. Spring was too wet, so far now it's too dry. 
@Jesusfreak101 and @Alaskan I hope your kiddos slept which meant you did too. 
@AmberLops hoping your dog is better and didn't tear her cruciate ligament.


----------



## Pastor Dave

In bed by 11:30 and up at 6am with COFFEE to get boys on the bus by 7:15. I'll take my coffee to go BACK TO BED! Be back up in abt an hour to restart my day. Haha


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
My dog is brand new this morning, no real injury so I think it was a bald-faced hornet...they seem to have taken over the truck and claimed it as theirs. I can't stand those things 
I got stung twice in the same day a few weeks ago, and I swear it hurts more than any other sting...it's close to a centipede bite.

On a non-bug note...
One of my angoras had her kits today! A day early but that's fine with me. She had 6 beautiful lilacs! 
That brings my baby angora load to 24 now...18 of them are 5 weeks old though so it doesn't count ha ha!
Hope everyone has a great day! Hopefully there'll be some rain in the forecast for those who need it...I know I do!


----------



## Baymule

Glad your dog is ok, I treat copperhead bites with benedryl, baby aspirin and an arnicare pill for the pain. It usually takes 3 doses 4 hours apart. 

Congrats on the angora litters! That's a lotta babies, are you going to sell them?


----------



## AmberLops

Here's the pup in question


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Glad your dog is ok, I treat copperhead bites with benedryl, baby aspirin and an arnicare pill for the pain. It usually takes 3 doses 4 hours apart.
> 
> Congrats on the angora litters! That's a lotta babies, are you going to sell them?


Thanks for the tip on the copperhead bite care 
And I plan on selling most of the angoras...i might keep just a few. Some of the 5-week-olds are gorgeous colors...i have a solid chocolate, a chestnut and a fawn that i want to keep. And maybe a lilac or 2. And i gotta keep a blue


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Here's the pup in question View attachment 64987


Adorable!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Thanks for the tip on the copperhead bite care
> And I plan on selling most of the angoras...i might keep just a few. Some of the 5-week-olds are gorgeous colors...i have a solid chocolate, a chestnut and a fawn that i want to keep. And maybe a lilac or 2. And i gotta keep a blue


Yep, you got it. Rabbit-uh-tosis! Symptoms are big feed bills, lots of rabbits, constantly talking about rabbits and cuddling rabbits. There is no cure.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Adorable!


She's my baby. I got her from some guy on craigslist selling a litter of 2 week old puppies 

Ha ha ha! And yes...i know i'm beyond help with my rabbit addiction


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Glad your dog is ok, I treat copperhead bites with benedryl, baby aspirin and an arnicare pill for the pain. It usually takes 3 doses 4 hours apart.



I haven't heard of arnicare, but am interested. Our female dog had swollen lady parts from an abrasion or something probably from squatting to pee while the grass was too tall. Anyway, I was advised to treat with chewable benadryl with a dose per weight, and I used the spray form of the gel to apply topically that has been mentioned time and time again in here, but can't remember the name. It's safe for eyes and if licked. We were doing that every 4 hours or abt 3x a day while awake.


----------



## Baymule

We use Arnicare in a cream rub on for pain, it immediately takes effect and lasts 4 hours. The Arnicare pills go under the tongue and are good for 4 hours. We give the pills to the dogs when they get snakebit or hurt and have obvious pain. We buy the tubes of cream 4 or 5 at a time to make sure we don't run out. 

http://www.arnicare.com/


----------



## Baymule

Arnicare is not safe for eyes or to be licked.


----------



## Mini Horses

Everyone seems to be up and moving about this morning...always great to see!!   Here, I awoke to heavy fog.   It's hot, it rained HARD 7-9 ish, then slow & steady until after midnight.  Everything is wet!!!!   News say we got approx. 3".  Yep, we sure did.

So, now, the grass -- that I JUST cut -- has grown all that back.  I did get milking done as the first drops began last night.  Took that gallon in & reduced that plus another gal into 2 qts of lovely ricotta.  I am not making a great deal of progress  in "keeping up"      But, every little bit counts, right?   Too wet out right now to do much, so will see what I need to do to can some milk....will freeze a little for soap making.   In winter I could use the canned for making pumpkin pie.     And in my hot tea.  

Ahh..Amber, bunny heaven!  Wish I were close enough to help with the hugs & cuddles.  That's the best part.    Glad the dog is OK now.

PromiseAcres, I could use a quiet trail ride right now.  Bet YOU could, too!    Will need to keep checking your journal for "results"  .

Back to work tomorrow for 4 days.   

Chores are done, I'm back in for    Maybe some toast now. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

she is so cute and tiny. and oh my goodness rabbits everwhere lol. i am good i am not the biggest fan i have two does and one buck i breed this fall and in spring. meat buns only my daughter wants a pet bun or hamster she in charge of the care for the rabbits now along with feeding the dog and two cats. my oldest son and youngest feed the birds (chickens , ducks, geese) and collect their eggs. its always cracks me up the gander is scared of the one year old but ny daughter who is 6 runs from him and he chase her and only her she learning to chase him and kick his tail feathers if he tries to go after her. normally her brothers come to her rescue and chase him off lol. i an getting started later then i planned. my hubby and his grandpa had to take three bull calfs to auction this morning and hubby wanted us to come so we went. so finaly getting to milk and feed up and its hot already but later suppose to be 100+ so i will deal with 85-90 with humidity.


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> PromiseAcres, I could use a quiet trail ride right now.  Bet YOU could, too!    Will need to keep checking your journal for "results"  .


  That's sweet of you to think of us.  I'm planning on just that come Friday... my trailer is down...  mysteriously the jack got bent while we were gone a couple weeks ago..) but asked a neighbor/friend this morning if I could borrow theirs until mine gets fixed. 

Got the bunnies tattoed, nails trimmed and photos of the ones we'll sell.  might go sneak a nap...DH can't hardly sleep until Thursday... I can't seem to get enough...


----------



## Baymule

I was given a small sack of pears. They are simmering now. I quarter, core and peel them. I can them in light syrup with a piece of lemon peel. I love them like that. Wish I had more.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

bay why cant you be my neighbor honestly lol i so far know no one near me that cans


----------



## Jesusfreak101

kids are so weird.... my son loves babies he also loves freaking out his sister most of the morning he had baby dolls breastfeeding off of him and then he started go at them with a sword.....  honestly the boy was cracking up because his sister was freaking out which juat made him laugh and do it more. sighs. almost got school done for the day i am pretty sure i am going to make coffee and drink the pot i am so tired. todays lunch is grilled ham and cheese and for those who dont like it in this house there peanut butter. unfortantly one doesnt like either so he get something else. i am over run in eggs lol first i had only six older hens layinh(they range from 5-6 years old) now the new hens are starting to lay so far 11 are laying along with two new ducks. before its over there will be a total of 7 ducks laying and close to 30 hens. i need egg cartons lol. the does are back with their kids until i can get a new trough one cracked it was a older tote that i just used cause it was handy. with the heat with out a large enough source they would do well. but oh well the two thar are nursing will be going in the freezer so they are just gaining weight to make our bellies happy lol.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> @Alaskan I hope your kiddos slept which meant you did too.


Ha!

Thanks.. but my kids are now all old...

Baby is 11.

They keep me up too late... but they never wake me up.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Ahh..Amber, bunny heaven!  Wish I were close enough to help with the hugs & cuddles.  That's the best part.


I agree! I love the baby stage...but then they grow up and have babies of their own...the cycle of cuteness never ends


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> In bed by 11:30 and up at 6am


That is pretty much my night every night. Sometimes do sleep to 6:30, occasionally 7.



AmberLops said:


> I got stung twice in the same day a few weeks ago


Time for the LARGE can of wasp killer, clean the nests out!



AmberLops said:


> 18 of them are 5 weeks old though so it doesn't count ha ha!


I am pretty sure they don't count until they are a year old 



Baymule said:


> Arnicare is not safe for eyes or to be licked.


Sure doesn't sound like it!

_"Arnica montana, also known as wolf's bane, leopard's bane, mountain tobacco and mountain arnica, is a moderately toxic ethnobotanical European flowering plant in the sunflower family. It is noted for its large yellow flower head."_


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Wish I had more.



Plant a tree?   Tell  the giver you will take any more that they want to share.    Never know!  Maybe you have something to barter.

My friend has two huge, old fig trees.  They don't like figs.   Well, she & DH pick, refrigerate and give them to me  
I make preserves and dehydrate most.   They don't even wan any of those.  Don't like figs. 

I share my wild blackberry jam,  goat cheeses, fresh eggs & chicken manure for her garden.  Works for me!  4th dehydrator full will be done tonight!  Trees are overloaded this year.  Sweet!!  

Hopefully my apple trees will bear next year.  Early week of heat, they bloomed.  Next week of frost, lost all.   Plums, also.  It was a real disappointment.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> bay why cant you be my neighbor honestly lol i so far know no one near me that cans


If you want to learn how to can, I will teach you. 

Start with the Ball Book of Canning.
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/th...ing-test-kitchen/1127589900?ean=9780848746780

I have this version, the one above is a little newer.
https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-Book-Home-Preserving/dp/0778801314

I will be happy to exchange phone numbers with you, you can call me and I will walk you through the steps. The easiest to start with is jelly. You can waterbath that without a pressure canner. 

I learned to can, freeze, make bread, because older women mentored me and taught me. I pass it on every chance I get. The first thing I ever canned was my great grandmothers spicy sweet pickles, when I was in high school. My Daddy brought in a 5 gallon bucket of cucumbers, so I called my grandmother and got the recipe over the phone. I wrote it down and followed her directions. I still make them.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> If you want to learn how to can, I will teach you.
> 
> Start with the Ball Book of Canning.
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/th...ing-test-kitchen/1127589900?ean=9780848746780
> 
> I have this version, the one above is a little newer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-Book-Home-Preserving/dp/0778801314
> 
> I will be happy to exchange phone numbers with you, you can call me and I will walk you through the steps. The easiest to start with is jelly. You can waterbath that without a pressure canner.
> 
> I learned to can, freeze, make bread, because older women mentored me and taught me. I pass it on every chance I get. The first thing I ever canned was my great grandmothers spicy sweet pickles, when I was in high school. My Daddy brought in a 5 gallon bucket of cucumbers, so I called my grandmother and got the recipe over the phone. I wrote it down and followed her directions. I still make them.




I have to warn you that @Baymule will easily be one of those people that will be a friend for life.  That of course is a good thing.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i camt imagine it being a bad thing lol. i would love to bay. and i am glad jelly doesnt call for a pressure canner as i have yet to get one. saving up for it and looking around for one thats been used. several place want 100 dollars or more for them. i imagine they worth it but just cant drop that much on what ever i feel bad when i by much need cloths for myself much less that lol. i am frugal i dont like spending lots of money on things i found a great cheese making book with recipes at the library i am copy the recipes out of it. pretty sure thats cheating through... but yah.


----------



## Baymule

Making jelly or fruit preserves is very easy. What is available locally? 

In the spring wild plums ripen. The shrubby trees grow in the fencerows and we go pick them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

honestly i have yet to make a single farmers market her they have funky hours and has yet to work put. however one opened recently closer and with longer hours most are open on tuesdays and thursdays only from 7 am to 12pm which isnt bad except they are 45-1 hr away. this other is on saturdays from 9 am to 3 pm and only a 20 min drive. my youngest hate car rides anything over 10 minutes and he generally was screamibg he slowly getting better. all stores are 30-45 min away one reason i hated shopping didnt matter to him if he got a break from the car once he got back in it was a long drive home with an upset 1 year old.


----------



## Baymule

I spread them on cookie sheets to fully ripen. Then I cook them, strain them and make jelly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok now i am hungry lol i am the only one really obbessed with perserves and jellys lol. i love apricot and i can eat strawberry sometimes the store bought is alittle sweet. i have slight sugar problems mt body doesnt like sweet very much i prefer tart. i can get sick to tummy from sweets after one bite depending on the amount of sugar such as pecan pie that stuff kills me.


----------



## Baymule

My grandmother made watermelon rind preserves-and they were good. You can make jelly or preserves out of almost anything.


----------



## Baymule

If you made home made jelly, your kids would like it on PB&J sandwiches. There is a pectin that uses a lot less sugar. I used it this year and got a tart wild plum jelly.


----------



## AmberLops

In the middle of a huge storm...
50+mph winds, hail, thunder/lightning and rain 
Just went out and made sure the bunnies will be alright and not blow away


----------



## AmberLops

@Baymule  that jelly looks SO good!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes be careful amber!!

my six year old is sleep walking  doors are locked but still concerned aboutt when she does this. freaks me out.


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> yikes be careful amber!!
> 
> my six year old is sleep walking  doors are locked but still concerned aboutt when she does this. freaks me out.


Starting to hail now 
No fun having a sleepwalker in the house! Have you thought about getting one of those hook-locks (can't remember the name) to put higher up on the door? That way if she got the door unlocked she couldn't reach the other one.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule in the pickle recipe, do ya use McCormick pickling spice in it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i have vut only problem is husband works nights and gets home between 3-4 so unless i woke up just to let him in it wouldnt work.


----------



## AmberLops

This storm is freaking me out!!
It's hailing now and it sounds like a train outside


----------



## Jesusfreak101

praying for you for sure. i hate hail storms


----------



## AmberLops

The weather alerts say cloud to ground lightning now. Looks like daytime outside!
I've never seen hail to be honest...kinda scary. My bunnies are a lot braver than me...just came in from checking on them and they look so content


----------



## Jesusfreak101

your not alo e hail is scary no matter how many times you have seen it.


----------



## promiseacres

Crazy night... hopefully no storm damage @AmberLops ! 
@Jesusfreak101 that would be scarey!! Hopefully you little one stayed in bed. And canning isn't hard. The blue book is my go to. Start with water bath recipes.
Coffee is on. We have dental apts...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

uh... ok sleep is a make believe thing it seems.. lucy as far as i know did not sleep walk the reat od the night. that being said it seems like everytime i went to sleep someone else woke up.. all three kids end up in my bed. our bed is a queen so ita not like its very big and ending up with five people in it once charlie got home is very uncomfortable... i be looking for the canning book i already have two one i believe is a blue book.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

. this is the one i have. so yay


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
The storm ended up lasting until around 1 AM....so coffee is extra strong ha ha!
Did a quick walk around the property, so far so good. I don't see much damage besides plants being flattened and some trees down on the border of the woods.
The rabbits are all fine...happy, hungry and acting like nothing ever happened 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> . this is the one i have. so yay


That’s the one I have!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> uh... ok sleep is a make believe thing it seems.. lucy as far as i know did not sleep walk the reat od the night. that being said it seems like everytime i went to sleep someone else woke up.. all three kids end up in my bed. our bed is a queen so ita not like its very big and ending up with five people in it once charlie got home is very uncomfortable... i be looking for the canning book i already have two one i believe is a blue book.


We tied the crib to the queen...  more space for kids.

When the bedroom was too small for the crib to be against the side of the bed...we built a platform/ crib kind of thing that went between the bed and the wall.

But.... once I had enough kids... usually I could get 2 kids to sleep together just fine.  So 2 kids would be in a single bed in the kid room.

We would try to have no more than 2 in our bed....  when the next came along the then 3 or 4 year  old would sleep with the 6 year old...the 8 year old would sleep alone.  Baby and 2 year old in parent bed.

But then.... I HATE nighttime parenting...and am a bit of a scary bear if my sleep time is interrupted. 

I had lots of training sessions with the little 2 year olds, teaching them to read the big digital clock...  no waking up parents until the clock says it is ok.


----------



## Mini Horses

That storm you had, Amber, was here about 2 hr ago in full force. Huge amounts of lightening, heavy winds.   Ok here. Glad it cleared out,  was concerned about milking but, worked out ok.   Still poss more rain tonight and again tomorrow late day.     had 4.5" in last 3 days.  Appears rest of storm stuff gone.

It's hot out and humid....not cool like after some rains.

Stressful day at work -- large, confusing reset with poor instructions, a LOT of product and shelf movement.    First time we've had such  incomplete paperwork in a long time.  Worse?  Yep, another store with same tomorrow and another Friday.  Will be glad to have this week over   At least, after today, we will know what the issues are in the beginning.  That helps!  This takes 2 people 8 hrs each.      Won't be forever.

   Time to go milk.....close coops.....shower, relax, bed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> shower, relax, bed


Sounds like you earned it!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> If you made home made jelly, your kids would like it on PB&J sandwiches. There is a pectin that uses a lot less sugar. I used it this year and got a tart wild plum jelly.


Some fruit has pectin in it. DD1 made triple berry jam today - blackberry, raspberry, gooseberry (the one with the pectin). And currants have pectin as well. 



AmberLops said:


> In the middle of a huge storm...
> 50+mph winds, hail, thunder/lightning and rain
> Just went out and made sure the bunnies will be alright and not blow away


Whoa!! You are a good bunny momma going out in that ... and more than once!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> my six year old is sleep walking  doors are locked but still concerned aboutt when she does this. freaks me out.


DD2 used to sleepwalk. Once she came out of her room, down the stairs, through the living room and dining/kitchen area to the downstairs bathroom. Don't know where she thought she was, the upstairs bathroom was a right turn 1 foot outside her bedroom door.  



Jesusfreak101 said:


> all three kids end up in my bed. our bed is a queen so ita not like its very big and ending up with five people in it once charlie got home is very uncomfortable...


Sounds like it is time to set some rules. To each their own of course but I wouldn't ever put up with that.


----------



## Mike CHS

AmberLops said:


> Coffee is on!
> The storm ended up lasting until around 1 AM....



We aren't that far from you but we didn't get but a small amount of rain and no wind.  Now this afternoon was a different story and we did get that for an hour or so.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

honestly i dobt mind the tiny ones two and younger sleeping with me however i prefer all in their beds. my husband is the sucker lol the kids go to his side and he just picks the. up and snuggles then goes to sleep and they try to take over the bed. he remonds me of croods dad figure who always wanted a sleep pile he happy to have them on top of him but they prefer to sleep on me which drives me crazy. my oldwst knows for the most part she will be sent back to bed the three year old is learning it unless he has an accident then he goes and lays down ib our bed until its cleaned up or hubby gets home cause he is heavy. the youngest is a cling on he has a habbit of being on me or next to me that we been working on  but if he wakes up in the mild of the night to nurse i fall asleep before putting him in his bed. been working slowly on weaning mostly because i kind of tired of bursing tried to end nap time nursing and that didnt go well he freaked out crying for four to five days still so i give him a bit longer and try again. i need him to take that nap so i wait for him to be more ready. my husband pretty set o  being done so we shall see. lol honestly i be happy either way just not a fan of the pregnacy part. i am double jointed pretty much everywhere and my hips keep popping in and out of place and it hurts... i trying not to lay or sit a certian way so far seems to help the other day it happened and i limped for the rest of the day. i been wprking some on the garden alittle frustrated with it. most of the veggies my hubby and kids wont eat go figure. only me and josiah like tomatoes. joshua like cumcumber and broccoli . lucy likes corn and green beans but only canned greenbeans like her daddy. the watermelon and cantwrlope they all like so i keep that up. i am growing pumpkins for the fun of having a patch and i love pumpkin bread and pie so yeah lol. i am also growing peppers and onions. hoping to add carrots and potatoes as they all like those well all but joshua who doesnt like potatoes the crazy boy. i think i might go crazy from picky eaters.


----------



## AmberLops

Mike CHS said:


> We aren't that far from you but we didn't get but a small amount of rain and no wind.  Now this afternoon was a different story and we did get that for an hour or so.


Lucky! Last night was awful. Thought for sure there was a tornado around.
We got that storm today, around 3:00 but it wasn't too bad...barely rained but the wind was crazy!


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> That storm you had, Amber, was here about 2 hr ago in full force. Huge amounts of lightening, heavy winds.   Ok here. Glad it cleared out,  was concerned about milking but, worked out ok.   Still poss more rain tonight and again tomorrow late day.     had 4.5" in last 3 days.  Appears rest of storm stuff gone.
> 
> It's hot out and humid....not cool like after some rains.
> 
> Stressful day at work -- large, confusing reset with poor instructions, a LOT of product and shelf movement.    First time we've had such  incomplete paperwork in a long time.  Worse?  Yep, another store with same tomorrow and another Friday.  Will be glad to have this week over   At least, after today, we will know what the issues are in the beginning.  That helps!  This takes 2 people 8 hrs each.      Won't be forever.
> 
> Time to go milk.....close coops.....shower, relax, bed.


I'm glad it didn't do too much damage...it's one heck of a storm!  Glad you're okay, and stay safe!!
And @Bruce  yes, I risk my life for my bunnies  Gotta make sure they're okay at all times, no matter what the weather is ha ha!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to run after mower parts, this afternoon is the lawyer appointment. We need some rain, anyone want to send some our way?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I finally slept all night, not laying awake a couple hours in the middle of the night. I hope things go well with the attorney.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all. i hope that it all gets resolved sorey about whats all going on. hopefuly yall will get it all worked out promise i imagine yall are both under alot of stress as of right now.
rain soubds so good. we getting to 103 today so everyone needs to be careful with the heat.  i am gonna make some hot tea i think and go outsife and start chores and check on water and try to water all the plants before thebheat gets here i imagine we lose the plants but oh we i reseed if nessicary.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on, it's gonna be a hot one today!
More storms in the forecast for tonight, hopefully just rain 
@promiseacres  you can have all this rain, please take it!
I have 2 Netherland Dwarf does due today, both first-time moms so i'm hoping for the best. One was actually due yesterday but I guess she wants to hold them in a little longer 
Have a great day everyone, stay safe and cool!


----------



## promiseacres

Back for a 2nd cup after doing chores I tacked up Richie and rode him for an hour, including a short trip up the road, where I met a neighbor taking her morning walk. Kid's were just getting up when I came back in...this may need to happen more often.


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Back for a 2nd cup after doing chores I tacked up Richie and rode him for an hour, including a short trip up the road, where I met a neighbor taking her morning walk. Kid's were just getting up when I came back in...this may need to happen more often.


Sounds nice!! A relaxing morning ride


----------



## Bruce

I think so since riding is your solace.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> I think so since riding is your solace.


I really don't like riding on the road... but it's what we have right now, out of their pens. On the farm we'll a trail around hay fields and through the little woods. Richie's previous owner rode him down the road all the time.. without company... so glad he remembers that and behaves. I will have to see how Daisy does too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sounds amazing and yes you need it.


----------



## Baymule

Heat index 105-110 for the next few days. High of 98 degrees, I didn’t need to know the heat index. Thanks a lot weather man.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Heat index 105-110 for the next few days. High of 98 degrees, I didn’t need to know the heat index. Thanks a lot weather man.


That's way too hot  Be careful and don't stay outside for too long!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i dont know what our heat index is i dobt want to know. i am going to for sure be inside before its to hot. i got some things planted feed up need to milk and water the animals.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i need hot cheetos mmm they sound so good i also ran out of hot sauce now i am so sad no hot sauce for my breakfast tacos


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> That's way too hot  Be careful and don't stay outside for too long!


Heck, don't go outside at all except for early morning and late evening animal chores!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> High of 98 degrees, I didn’t need to know the heat index. Thanks a lot weather man.


We had a real temp of 101 today... not complaining because I swore I wasn't going to do that...but I would appreciate a cool front at any time now!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> We had a real temp of 101 today... not complaining because I swore I wasn't going to do that...but I would appreciate a cool front at any time now!


Open your freezer and stand in front of it.  If you want a winter storm, set the fan to blowing. 

I know, I know, I deserve it, I'll even do it for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> We had a real temp of 101 today... not complaining because I swore I wasn't going to do that...but I would appreciate a cool front at any time now!


I was in Laredo a few times....I remember it snowed once while I was there....so, I know they do get that, that far south....but, it was in Feb, too.....was doing my best to send ya some "cool thoughts".....


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Open your freezer and stand in front of it.  If you want a winter storm, set the fan to blowing.
> 
> I know, I know, I deserve it, I'll even do it for you.


Ha ha! I actually did that today...took a few freezer breaks


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> If you want to learn how to can, I will teach you.
> 
> Start with the Ball Book of Canning.
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/th...ing-test-kitchen/1127589900?ean=9780848746780
> 
> I have this version, the one above is a little newer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-Book-Home-Preserving/dp/0778801314
> 
> I will be happy to exchange phone numbers with you, you can call me and I will walk you through the steps. The easiest to start with is jelly. You can waterbath that without a pressure canner.
> 
> I learned to can, freeze, make bread, because older women mentored me and taught me. I pass it on every chance I get. The first thing I ever canned was my great grandmothers spicy sweet pickles, when I was in high school. My Daddy brought in a 5 gallon bucket of cucumbers, so I called my grandmother and got the recipe over the phone. I wrote it down and followed her directions. I still make them.




Have to put in my 2 cents here.  In the older ball canning books, you will see that jelly does not need to be "finished" in a boiling water bath.  I don't do it, did it once and said PHOOEY ON THIS.  When I do my jelly, after pouring into the jar, screw on the lid fairly (hand) tight, INVERT on a dish towel on the counter so the lid gets hot, and then when you have finished all the jars in that batch, turn them back over in the same order you inverted them so they all have a chance to get the lid hot, and you will hear the little pings as the vacuum forms and the lids seal. 

This will tell you how "ANCIENT"  I am.  I learned to make jelly with using PARAFFIN;  In other words, HOT WAX, on the top of the jelly.  Yes, it sealed the air out which is the whole purpose of preserving.....sealing out the air and not allowing any kind of mold growth or enzymes to cause spoilage.  
.
  I find that the easiest things to start with canning are tomatoes, that do need the hot water bath, but are VERY SIMPLE.  And all my fruits that are canned, are hot water bath.  Most do not need to be pressure canned.  Apples, peaches, pears.... all can very easy.  Peaches probably the easiest because the hot water you dip them in to loosen the skins is very quick and easy, then you just halve or quarter or slice, a light syrup or just juice and water, and then in a hot water bath.  I freeze all the smaller fruits...strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, blueberries.... freeze on a cookie tray, then I vacuum bag in 1 or 2 cup sizes for recipes,  and they keep great til I want to use them. They don't get smushed  if you freeze them first then vacuum pack or just bag. 

If you don't want to make jelly, but "butters", use a crock pot to cook the "sauce down" and it won't burn, and you don't have to watch and stir constantly, just occasionally until it is as thick as you want....most of them I don't add any sugar either so it is pure "fruit puree" but cooked to a thicker consistency......add a few spices to the applesauce as is cooks down to make homemade apple butter.  Spreadable and easy to use on a sandwich instead of jelly or jam. 

The directions on the Mrs. Wages packages that you can find in the canning aisles are pretty self explanatory, and they make small batches so if you make a mistake...(and oh how many I have made over the years....) you aren't losing a whole big batch at a time.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I learned to make jelly with using PARAFFIN; In other words, HOT WAX, on the top of the jelly.



I did too...  but we did the wax on top and THEN also sealed them in a bath...a double seal.

But my grandmother was super careful about such things.  

She only used the wax on the jelly.... not the tomatoes or other canned goods.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Lots of fog this morning. Apt with the attorney went well. Going back in a couple weeks to finalize everything.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like good news. Get the paperwork straight so y’all can move forward. 

My mom used paraffin too. When she opened a jar of jelly, I got to lick the paraffin before throwing it away.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i am actually jealous neither my mother or either grandmothers canned, or baked. my grandmother on my mother side knitts and sews but never taught my mother and never taught me. i been having to teach my self in alot of areas i plan teach all my kids the ones i have learned. the older two have been practicing sewing using needle point looms. its part of out homeschooling. along with teaching them how to grow and take ccare of animals. i been told i am old fashioned lol i am ok with that atleast they be able to save money later on by using these skills my husband also plans to teach all of them how to take care of the vechicals and such. its funny my father doesnt know how to do that either. when it comes to my family it seems like they forgot to pass down what they knew or didnt care to depends on the relationship. anyways moving on so i am going to have too look up all  the stuff yall were discussing lol. buts thats ok i like to research lol. i have gotten alot better at alot of things.i remember after my husband and i bought my  first sewing machine i kept breaking needles and i cpuldnt sew a straight line i finished a quilt this year and did not break any needles and i sewed straight lines lol.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Open your freezer and stand in front of it.  If you want a winter storm, set the fan to blowing.


That only works if you also have a bunch of shaved ice for the fan to blow in your face.



Baymule said:


> I got to lick the paraffin before throwing it away.


WASTING the paraffin?


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101 my mom canned but didn't really teach us... so I am self taught also. One thing about "homestead" type of people is they usually are very willing to share their knowledge. I am impressed a quilt is definitely something to be proud of. I made stocking and a tree skirt... a few other things... but never a quilt.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i still have one to finish but i will admit the first scared me when i washed it wi was worried it wouldnt survive but it did so far bewn wash three or four times. i got the plans off pintrest it was for new quilters but i will say for one of the first thing i every made it was a bit to bit off.
https://pin.it/vl6ex5hrugp5ud


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Today is shopping day in the 'big city'...a few hours away but no stores around here to get all the things I need.
I always feel like i'm shopping for the end of the world 
Supposed to storm today, hopefully the bunnies will be okay while i'm out.
Who knows? I might come home to a nestbox full of healthy happy babies from my doe Pepper...I though she was due yesterday but I looked again and it's today 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Jesusfreak101

have fun amber thats sounds fun expecially since your gpibg with out kids. its been seven years sonce i did anything kid free.... and hubby free its been closer to 8 mmm might be a day needing to come up lol.


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> I did too...  but we did the wax on top and THEN also sealed them in a bath...a double seal.
> 
> But my grandmother was super careful about such things.
> 
> She only used the wax on the jelly.... not the tomatoes or other canned goods.



Yes, wax only on jelly and jams.  Had to have a fairly "solid surface" for the wax to stick to so that it could seal out the air.
Then put a lid on them.  The real old type jars that were made for the wax seal had a snap on plastic lid which kept the top clean, and kept things like mice from trying to gnaw through the wax too.  Used to store down in the cellar and it would get dusty and have little "mices" that would get in.  We had a dirt floor cellar then......


----------



## farmerjan

We would save the wax after washing it off, went into the box that would get reused to make Christmas candles.  Didn't reuse it for the jellies, but after a good quick wash, don't see why it couldn't have been.  I mean you heated it to melting so not exactly like it wasn't pretty "sterilized"....


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My mom used paraffin too. When she opened a jar of jelly, I got to lick the paraffin before throwing it away.



  You got to throw it away?

We got to wash it, and then remelt and reuse.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> You got to throw it away?
> 
> We got to wash it, and then remelt and reuse.


My Mom was a germaphobe.


----------



## Alaskan

My grandmother was too... she just boiled it forever. 

When she washed dishes...she washed them by hand, perfectly ....then poured boiling water over them all, one side, then the other....

Perfectly clean towel to dry... with perfectly clean hands...and don't touch any part of the dishes or silverware that will touch the mouth......

Me.... eh.... dirt is fine,makes ya stronger.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay question do any of you home schoolers have this issue(you older ladies as well) my six year old can ready but when her daddy is around she acts like she cant. my three year old talks some but when daddy around nothing but baby talk  my husband says he wants to believe it but its hard to when he never sees or hears it. i am going to lose my mind. he says if he doesnt feel like they improving he wants to send them to private school(public schools near us suck) which right now we really cant afford he says he make it happen which probably means i wouldnt see him. what are yalls thoughts how fo i get him to see it? how i do i encourage both of them to show daddy they can do something he thinks they cant...???


----------



## Alaskan

Video tape


----------



## promiseacres

I would video them too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Both grandparents raised 7 & 8 children,  fed by canned good from garden and much hunted meat, plus chickens & occasional hog.  Now, mom had to help pick, process and can.  She was oldest daughter.   After leaving home she said she  did NOT want to do that "ever again".     And didn't.   She was happy to take  fresh & canned goods back home when we visited but, wasn't doing any at home.   So when I got married and always had some type of garden going, WANTED to can … mom said "WHY?"   That got me no where with help.   She'd occasionally snap a few beans if visiting, would eat fresh I gave her...but, no garden, no canning.  My dad & I would sneak a couple plants along the fence line, mom complained.

Mom did sew well and make a lot of clothes for herself, me and my two kids.   She gave me some guidance with that skill but, nothing major.  I pretty much watched, read and figured it out!

The small "farms" they had were my delight.   I even liked the fact that they were so self-sufficient, even tho I did not realize what that truly meant.  Just love that they did these things.  I always wanted to "do stuff" when there and did.  The cellars were my  favorite -- jars of beautiful, colorful food all lined up.  Other little girls wanted dolls, I wanted a farm set!!

"Old fashioned"?   If so, I'm there!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol reason we all get along lol i want to try to tape i have to be super sneaky lol my daughter just read to my mom over phone with no probelm i am seeing three way call for that one moohaha


----------



## AmberLops

Jesusfreak101 said:


> have fun amber thats sounds fun expecially since your gpibg with out kids. its been seven years sonce i did anything kid free.... and hubby free its been closer to 8 mmm might be a day needing to come up lol.


You need a break! Take a day off if you can..or better yet, make it happen 
I do this shopping every 2 weeks and it takes ALL day...today I left at 10 and got back at 5:30.
Makes me not want to go out again....at least for 2 weeks


----------



## Baymule

Shopping all day long? 

Coffee is ready. Carson, our black Lab/Great Dane, woke me up at 3:42 to go outside.  I tried to go back to sleep, but no go. I'm going to scramble some eggs with some chopped onion and cheese tossed in.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

mmm coffee please. man these boys are kickong my butt on sleep. my three year old had a hard time falling asleep last right he finally fell asleep around 12 am no more naps for him... the other one woke up then and kept wake up through the night.
amber i would love one just to sleep lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I'm going to scramble some eggs with some chopped onion and cheese tossed in.



Sounds good!  I'd like a couple strips of bacon alongside, please. 

My darned chickens are kinda/sorta going into molt mode.  The extreme heat started the egg shutdown and now...they don't seem to feel a need to start back   Several are older hens but still laid well.    New hatches from Spring will start up in a couple months.   There's way more eggs than I want or use but, slack for some customers.  We've been scraping by most weeks for them....that's life.    For some reason, it hasn't been a real concern for me -- eat less ya'll.   Normally, one doz from the store is enough to make them realize WHY they like my chicken eggs.   

Beyond that shortage, the milk is in good supply.   Last night I milked and put that directly into a pot to make cheese.  So another 2 quarts of ricotta in freezer.   Frig is full, no room for more fresh milk!!   Tonight I will turn another 4 gal into cheese.    Then, room for more daily...for a couple days.   Off Sunday, so will can some then -- haven't gotten to it yet.   Work is sure getting in my way!     Picked up some lovely discounted Italian loaves last night, will make bread pudding.  My treat 

Coffee is ready.  Lovely and strong.   Sugar & fresh cream if you go that route....I'm straight from pot type.     Now, I will drink and think about those eggs & bacon!!  

Chores & water checks done.  Need to get ready for work.  Will do some bushhog work late day.  Should leave tomorrow less busy.  

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

mini your more then welcome to some of our eggs we are flooded my new girls who werent suppose to lay till oct have already started... i am running out of place to put the eggs. i am waiting to go get egg cartons before i start saling them again. one of my bigest bowls. i figured i woulf make cowboy breakfast (dads version) scrambled eggs, bacon, potatoes, jalopeno all mkxed together with cheeese on top.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
@Baymule  can i have some scrambled eggs please? Sounds so good right now 
My job for the day is gonna be trying to figure out my camera...it's older (now discontinued by company) and my dog chewed through the cord that transfers the pictures to my laptop...so I bought a new cord that says it works for this model. I hope it does! Then I can get some more pictures up  Just have to see if it works first...
I have 2 bunny sales today so that means I get to buy...more cages 
Have a great day everyone! And stay cool...it's hot out there today 
Monday and Tuesday the heat index will be 109 here...that's way too hot. Hopefully the bunnies will be alright. There's a big storm on Tuesday so i'm hoping it'll be just rain and a breeze to cool things down...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Going to be 102 today - so not looking forward to outside chores today!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

uh i am tired of summer fdm you made me check out weather we a little high temps then yall i am not excited tuesday 105 . i didnt realize yall aere in houston. i knew bay was in texas but very few people do i know where they are located. i only driven through houston. their traffic scares me i hate city traffic.


----------



## Baymule

I learned to drive in Houston. Nothing rattles my cage. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I hate the traffic too - but ya do whatcha gotta do.  A lot of DH's appointments are in the med center of Houston...so I do it when necessary.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yeah i learn to drive in port aransas area lol no real traffic there lol i learn to adjust to san antonio traffic when nessicary


----------



## Alaskan

I learned to drive in Houston....  didn't use to mind it much..  ...  ... 

Used to love driving in Texas when I was a kid.

But now....



Don't like all those high mpg roads down there in Texas. And the jillion, jillion drivers all driving at mach speed.

Up here the top speed is 55.  Most of where I drive it is 25, 35, and a bit of 45.

Been here 20 years now.  I have gotten used to slow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Houston traffic is a breeze compared to Austin.  But I-30 around Austin has a posted speed limit of 80 in some spots. Not that I'd ever drive that fast...uh uh...not me..nope…   My DH calls me lead-foot  not sure what's up with that, lol


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> mini your more then welcome to some of our eggs we are flooded my new girls who werent suppose to lay till oct have already started... i am running out of place to put the eggs. i am waiting to go get egg cartons before i start saling them again. one of my bigest bowls. i figured i woulf make cowboy breakfast (dads version) scrambled eggs, bacon, potatoes, jalopeno all mkxed together with cheeese on top.



Do you and the kids/ husband like pudding?  How about some real old fashioned custard?  When I used to have extra milk and eggs, I would make custard.  There is a good and easy recipe on Rose Acre Farms eggs website.  I don't have it in front of me but they have lots of recipes to incorporate eggs into your diet.  Quiche?   The custard recipe, which I double, I make in a deep dish set in a little bit larger dish of water which makes it a little bit more custardy and less firm.  Plus doesn't make it so grainy.  I've used vanilla and lemon extracts for different flavors. Sure it is a commercial egg farm, but the recipes are pretty good.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> I hate the traffic too - but ya do whatcha gotta do.  A lot of DH's appointments are in the med center of Houston...so I do it when necessary.


I guess there isn't any decent mass transit in Houston you could get to without going all the way into the city?



Alaskan said:


> I learned to drive in Houston....  didn't use to mind it much..  ...  ...
> 
> Used to love driving in Texas when I was a kid.
> 
> But now....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like all those high mpg roads down there in Texas. And the jillion, jillion drivers all driving at mach speed.
> 
> Up here the top speed is 55.  Most of where I drive it is 25, 35, and a bit of 45.
> 
> Been here 20 years now.  I have gotten used to slow.


Me too. Grew up just south of L.A., driving in bumper to bumper stop & go traffic was normal. Been in VT for 40 years (almost exactly actually!). Don't like big city driving. Heck I don't even like going into Burlington, population ~42K. Just a smaller version of big city traffic wise. Slow is fine, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm way out in the boonies all the back roads lead to highways where 60-70mph is the norm...usually you can drive for 10 minutes and not see one other car. Kinda fun


----------



## Mike CHS

AmberLops said:


> I'm way out in the boonies all the back roads lead to highways where 60-70mph is the norm...usually you can drive for 10 minutes and not see one other car. Kinda fun



That sounds like US 64.  I have driven from Fayetteville to I-65 and didn't see a single car in 45 miles.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Do you and the kids/ husband like pudding?  How about some real old fashioned custard?  When I used to have extra milk and eggs, I would make custard.  There is a good and easy recipe on Rose Acre Farms eggs website.  I don't have it in front of me but they have lots of recipes to incorporate eggs into your diet.  Quiche?   The custard recipe, which I double, I make in a deep dish set in a little bit larger dish of water which makes it a little bit more custardy and less firm.  Plus doesn't make it so grainy.  I've used vanilla and lemon extracts for different flavors. Sure it is a commercial egg farm, but the recipes are pretty good.


Too many eggs = old fashioned pound cake. .10 to 12 eggs per cake... and you can make a bunch as it freezes just fine.

Or chocolate souffle...  keeps fine in the fridge for maybe 3 days...cook right before you want to eat.

Or eggs Benedict...my boys make a great blender hollandaise... and that uses up a crazy number of eggs.

My kids like hard boiled....I prefer scrambled...  but we can eat a mess of them that way too.


----------



## AmberLops

Mike CHS said:


> That sounds like US 64.  I have driven from Fayetteville to I-65 and didn't see a single car in 45 miles.


I've taken 64 to get to Lawrenceburg a few times 
TN 13 is a ton of fun too and so beautiful


----------



## Jesusfreak101

unforantly thats one of our problems on one of the kids currently likes eggs gp figure. umm i think my oldest likes pudding alittle the milddle hasnt had any as i never made from scratch (first year we really over flowing with milk last year we just had lilly in milk and i kinda watch how we used her milk) i appericate all the ideals i like alot of them and wil now be on a recipe hunt.


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. Coffee is ready, the sun is peeking through the pine trees like a red rubber ball. Pretty. AC is running, already hot outside, going to drink my second cup of coffee, go outside and do chores.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhhh...2nd cup going down smooth.   Have some. 

Home today.   Heading out shortly to tractor to back & help DD move another tree trunk out to where she can cut it up.  She split one she had already cut to length and I helped her move and stack the split stuff to the wood racks after I go home last night from work.   Wanted to see where we could pull the next two.   We have a plan and she will cut on in half so we can move for her to cut.  We move the splitter & she will put it vertical to roll the pieces too big to lift & split.

Then, I will have DS get his hind parts in gear for a day of "help mom".  Need to get the barn roof repairs working, right after new brake pads on my truck.   We all go back to work tomorrow -- gotta hussle today!     Where's my whip? Get cracking!!

@Jesusfreak101,   here's an easy on.  Tastes good, useful, simple, plain cheese.  No special equipment, special rennets or enzymes.  It's very basic.  Try it.   Slow heat milk and that takes about 20-30 min.  Another 30 to put rest together& clean up.   Easy peasy.

Whole Goat's-Milk Ricotta

1 gall whole milk
1/4 cup ACV vinegar
3 tablespoons butter
1/2 tsp baking soda

Heat milk to 195 degree...do not boil...heat slowly & stir to prevent sticking.

Then slowly stir in vinegar a little at a time, watching for the separation of whey.  If the whey is still milky, increase heat of milk to 205. Adding too much vinegar will impart an acidic, or sour, taste to the cheese.

Gently ladle curds into colander lined with butter muslin.

Drain slightly, put curds into a bowl.   Add butter & baking soda, mix well.  Store covered container in frig.  Good about 1 week that way.  Can freeze it.

From  Home Cheese Making by Ricki Carroll.


So, I don't drain in colander.  It gets too dry for my ricotta use.  It is supposed to be a rather "loose" cheese & will tighten up is drained too much.  I slotted spoon it into a really large glass measuring bowl, with spout & handle.   I carefully pour the whey from that bowl into a smaller (1 cup) measuring cup, then add the butter/soda, mix and add back whey as needed to keep it the consistency I want.    You can mix it drier for use on crackers, etc.   When making and freezing for lasagna, I like the looser consistancy (think cottage cheese).    When you add dry spices they will rehydrate.   Generally I throw in garlic powder, basil, a touch of black pepper...great on crackers.   I have made it with sun dried tomatoes & oregano, good mix.  If you want sweet, cinnamon, figs, etc. works.  Bagels?   Stir more & it will become creamy smooth.  It sets up more after in frig.  Less whey and it is thicker, also, if you do drain thru muslin, it will be much thicker.   Better use than dumping milk.


----------



## Pastor Dave

In response to something @Jesusfreak101 said Friday, I wish I had paid more attention to the chores and jobs Dad did while I could have. He picked up carpentry and electric from his dad. He could do plumbing and auto mechanics too. My father in law is a mechanic, so other than keeping up on fluids and simple prev maintenance, I don't mess much with our autos. I will do simple carpentry, but the one time Dad showed me some wiring, he couldn't see as well by then, and he crossed some things abt the time I was starting to get it. But, I have two friends that are electricians.

Mom has taught me cooking, cleaning, washing, and canning. I did awful on her sewing machine and decided against future attempts. I can do simple hand sewing; buttons and seams or easy repairs.

There was a lot of lost domestic and technical arts that used to be passed down within families. I feel it is good to be self sufficient as possible. Ok, enough of my spiel. Everyone have a good Lord's Day!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Morning y’all. Coffee is ready, the sun is peeking through the pine trees like a red rubber ball. Pretty. AC is running, already hot outside, going to drink my second cup of coffee, go outside and do chores.


Red sun in the morning, sailor's warning


----------



## AmberLops

Morning everyone!
Coffee is on and it's extra strong 
Didn't get my camera figured out yesterday so maybe today.
Big heat advisory in effect from today through Wednesday 
Gotta run to TSC today, pick up some probiotics for the bunnies, get a few cages, and anything else I can think of.
Have a great day everyone, try not to go outside for too long...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Went out to feed yesterday evening and found visitors wandering around the side yard:






This morning they have made their way in to the pasture.  I swear I didn't bring 'em home, lol.  They just appeared.   All drakes.


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Went out to feed yesterday evening and found visitors wandering around the side yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning they have made their way in to the pasture.  I swear I didn't bring 'em home, lol.  They just appeared.   All drakes.


Precious


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> They just appeared. All drakes.


Down on their luck hobos?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you for the recipe. i have a question should i use pasterized milk or will it happen during the process. with the little and my pregnancy i just want to be sure lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Down on their luck hobos?


That was my first guess, lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> thank you for the recipe. i have a question should i use pasterized milk or will it happen during the process. with the little and my pregnancy i just want to be sure lol.



It happens.    Nice, huh?    Sometimes I pour the still warm milk into the pan and it makes it a little quicker to heat to temp.

Here's some I had this morning on buttered rye toast.  Garlic/basil/pepper....Had filled 2 qt containers, this 1/2 cup left, so I added spices and put in frig.   You can see it is spreadable but, still solid enough to leave a "hole" in the dish I took it from.




 

Then … outside to bush hog,  move tree trunks, honcho the truck repairs and inside to can up 6 pints of elderberry juice. Ping, ping, ping   Needed frig room.  

Down to only 3 gal of milk in frig now.   Then, there's another gal or more tomorrow...may never catch up.  Have 8 qts of this cheese in freezer and am making/taking 2 or 3 qts to a friend Tuesday.   That should clear it out for a couple days!    Good thing I don't have any one else to care for or consider needs for.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Had a packed weekend of fun, family reunion and state fair. 
John's electric got a blue.  DH was hoping for better, but oh well. Now back to work... was tentatively thinking we would start our school year today....got home at 11 last night...so letting the kids sleep.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We are taking our 12 year old grand daughter and daughter back to school shopping today. Our daughter is going to make sure that our DGD doesn't con us into something that doesn't meet school attire dress code. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Trying to psych myself up for our 5th day in a row of triple digit heat.  When will it end?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got up to a realfeel temp of 96 this morning, the actual temp was 78 and the high is suppose to be 93....the humidity is so thick ya can't hardly breathe outside....least I can't......couple of nights ago the weatherman said we had 11wks left before we can hope to see a cold front....


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
It's been WAY too HOT! @frustratedearthmother  hang in there...i'm sure it'll get better...won't it? 
Today's high is 95, with a real feel of 106. Tomorrow is will be 97 with a real feel of 110...keeps going up.
I know the rabbits are looking forward to the end of this heat wave.
@CntryBoy777  that's a long time! Are you guys at least getting any rain?


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> ...couple of nights ago the weatherman said we had 11wks left before we can hope to see a cold front....



On a positive note, that is SLIGHTLY better than never again.   Sorry, that's the best I can do for that weather thing.

It's comfortable here at 79 and only going to 87ish.  Today, humidity is low and comfy out.   Wish I could share with all. 

Right now DS is on at least the 100th attempt to remove the bleeder screw on the brake caliper!   We took to a garage & they couldn't get it either   Even the back outs wouldn't work.   Next, new caliber....$70 instead of a $2 screw!!  Can't bleed the lines and MUST.  So, brake job is truly costing!!  It's never been removed since I've owned it --  not a good day!  

So, I've moved my work from today to another.  Guess I will finish mowing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mechanical issues - ugh!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. We are taking our 12 year old grand daughter and daughter back to school shopping today. Our daughter is going to make sure that our DGD doesn't con us into something that doesn't meet school attire dress code. LOL


Somehow I can't see you letting yourself get bamboozled by a 12 year old.



CntryBoy777 said:


> We got up to a realfeel temp of 96 this morning, the actual temp was 78 and the high is suppose to be 93....the humidity is so thick ya can't hardly breathe outside....least I can't......couple of nights ago the weatherman said we had 11wks left before we can hope to see a cold front....


Ouch! 80° here for a high today with RH of 55% at that time. Low of 64° tonight.
We've had enough rain in the last week that the pond has gone up at least 6".


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> Coffee is on!
> It's been WAY too HOT! @frustratedearthmother  hang in there...i'm sure it'll get better...won't it?
> Today's high is 95, with a real feel of 106. Tomorrow is will be 97 with a real feel of 110...keeps going up.
> I know the rabbits are looking forward to the end of this heat wave.
> @CntryBoy777  that's a long time! Are you guys at least getting any rain?


Oh yeh!!...we are getting rain, but it is tropical rain....so, it isn't from a cold front passing thru....it is more like a ladle of water being dumped on hot rocks in a steambath....like monsoon season in Hawaii...well, on Oahu anyway........the realfeel temp here was 95° at 8am....going up to around 105 today....just not much difference between the highs and lows enough to cool down much....air is so thick ya "could cut it with a knife", as mom would say....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok kinda jealous of the cool weather.  i am working on the school room today. currenting breastfeeding its nap time so after he is down i be going back out to finish my chores. uh some times these kids can making farming more frustrating. someone or something puled out all my corn, jalonpenos(i know the kids did that they got caught rolling on top of plants in the mud), pumkin plants and pretty much all the only seedling that have survived are the cumcumber, greenbeans, and peas. lol. so back to planting. i be replanning where to plant to prevent it happening again. no ones allowed in the garden. i wake up at five just so i can get things done and lately someone wakes up from something and needs snuggles to fall back asleep. so started late this morning on my chores. i will one day get everything done and be bored so i  guess i shouldn't complain to much.  one of the kiids school books is missing and of course its one of  the must do books so got to find that. i say this i am rarely bored with all my new projects and my old one lol. i can wait for cool or cold weather.


----------



## promiseacres

Day one of our school year is almost finished.. DS the 5th grader is bound to make his day last and last though.. the girls preK and 2nd grade did fine and are finished. looks like rain is heading our way, we really need it! just mid 80's today.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh yeh!!...we are getting rain, but it is tropical rain....so, it isn't from a cold front passing thru....it is more like a ladle of water being dumped on hot rocks in a steambath....like monsoon season in Hawaii...well, on Oahu anyway........the realfeel temp here was 95° at 8am....going up to around 105 today....just not much difference between the highs and lows enough to cool down much....air is so thick ya "could cut it with a knife", as mom would say....


Oooh that sounds lovely


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning. sounds good. i was finally able tp get out of bed on time (well 22 minutes late but hey better the seven lol) both boys are in my bed sleeping and daddy just went to bed so yay i can get milking done early. and try to get breakfast ready before kids wake. i am debating on whether to go ahead and do the kids chores or not. my son in charge of feeding and collecting eggs from the birds and my daughter is in charge of feeding the dog and cats along with watering the bunnies and feeding them. they both get an allowence for doing it i thinki i might just go out a second time when the get up and get those done quickly then start school. i imagine they wont be happy if i took the money making chores away lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

as soon as i hit reply my youngest wakes up. go figure anyways my notmal hot tea is on waiting for that. then taking stinky with me if required to get milking done he might fall back asleep. promise what curriculum do you use. so far we using rod and staff for math and english. i be adding star and spangles history. then i am adding a science book i was given. i like rod and staff ok its just alot of book work that doesnt give much extra time for us to do other things. i have to work out a new schedule come novemeber when she finishes these books.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101  My son (5th grade) is doing Abeka Arithmetic, Learning through Literature for Language for "English", then for history our co op is doing a free Indiana history course and Science is apologia. My daughter (2nd grade) is using Abeka for both math and phonics, apologia for science also. I also have a reading eggs subscription for the girls for supplemental reading/phonics.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

how do you like it so far? your one of the first i ran into who uses it. i had thought to go with appologia for science then i got the book from my friend lol. she uses master books. anothee usss saxon, they all use different things lol go figure. we stadted first grade really early so she going into second after november.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> how do you like it so far?


 Abeka?  the kids do fine with their math but I really don't like the lower level Abeka language/reading/spelling... which is why we are trying something different for my son.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ah ok that makes since i hear it was abit slower then the rod and staff . i also read that for some it could be distracting with all the colors and such. i am feel stuck with the rod and staff until i find something else that would be more homeschool pace basised and less school pace. we shall see i had though about son light but they are sp expensive its ridiculous. it was i think 800-900 for the first year we would do it and ever onext year about the same. compared to the 250 for rod and staff for all of theirs (i dont get all of theirs).


----------



## Baymule

I congratulate both of you for teaching your children. The Abeka curriculum is a very good one. My daughter was in private school most of her school years, on the Abeka curriculum. The upshot is, she went to Sam Houston University at 16 years of age, graduated at 19 and had 2 Masters degrees at 22 years old. She is now a college professor and working on her PHD. 

You two keep up the good work. You are investing yourselves in your children and their future. At some point, you may want to put them in public school. My DD went to public school in 9th grade, because she wanted a social life. LOL At 11th grade, she needed ONE credit to graduate that year and public school said no, she had to come back for 12th grade to graduate. So she went back to private school, beat down the doors at the college until they admitted her. 

You never know what will be the spark that lights up your children and stays the course of their life. When you get discouraged, don't give up. You both are exceptional parents.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you for the encourage me i am blessed to be able to and tp have a large church family of mostly homeschoolers. my parents arent to thrilled they think they need more time with other chilldren for social skills but i belive the still learn those. my husband is also not for since his mother didnt actually do it but i can understand that they learning that i do and am very focused on it i can get over stress about it when,she being a brat and trying not to do it lol. i am start my son on preschool so thqts fun lol


----------



## AmberLops

I think homeschooling is great! I was homeschooled, graduated at 16, and completed online college at 17 
I think it's definitely the way to go and your kids are lucky


----------



## Baymule

If anyone has ever ordered garden seeds from www.rareseeds.com AKA Baker Creek, both him and his wife were home schooled. So there is a success story if there ever was one.


----------



## AmberLops

@Baymule  I bought almost $200 worth of seeds from them in the spring! But I didn't know that about them 

I've been trying to figure out what kind of storm we're going to have today...Accuweather has been saying severe storms and then the warning disappears the next day but I found an article about it.
Torrential downpours, wind gusts up to 70mph, isolated tornadoes and thunder/lightning
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...etch-of-eastern-us-tuesday-afternoon/70009062

Yesterday i bought stakes and rope to tie down the canopy that covers the rabbits, and some tarps to put over their cages and tie them to the ground. I want to be prepared for this storm...not like all the other storms.
I'm determined


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i actually looked at their seeds i have to save for theirs alot more lol they are up there in compaired to the stores near me.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> ah ok that makes since i hear it was abit slower then the rod and staff . i also read that for some it could be distracting with all the colors and such. i am feel stuck with the rod and staff until i find something else that would be more homeschool pace basised and less school pace. we shall see i had though about son light but they are sp expensive its ridiculous. it was i think 800-900 for the first year we would do it and ever onext year about the same. compared to the 250 for rod and staff for all of theirs (i dont get all of theirs).



Rod and staff has the best prices by far.... but yes, too much busy work/true school for us.

I still used their readers..  starting in 5th grade (I did not like their bible based ones in the early grades), "Time to Plant" Reader and workbook start in 5th.   Excellent!

https://www.milestonebooks.com/item/1-115--/

As for math.... Right Start I think gives the best foundation. Great program especially for the early grades.

https://rightstartmath.com/?gclid=C...4izTi-wm2egL5-OnVMblA7R1Fs0ErXZYaAqaPEALw_wcB

For early reading and spelling Explode the Code can't be beat.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... as to socializing....  

When the kids were little we would sometimes take the entire day... spend the ENTIRE day...on being nice to each other...

I have no idea how I would have taught my kids to be good and kind to each other and others......if I hadn't had so much time with them.   but maybe my kids are just challenged. 

I did make sure that they had "time with strangers" (like grocery store, public park, public skating, working at the food pantry), and "time with familiar people" (people at church, people at scouts, taking care of shut ins, whatever other activities they did).


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yeah from what i saw in the science and history sections it baised off their veiw points. one reason i am just using the work books for phonics, reading and math.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> yeah from what i saw in the science and history sections it baised off their veiw points. one reason i am just using the work books for phonics, reading and math.


I actually was fine with their religious view points... but I found their early bible study/reader books way too focused on specifics (like the names of people etc.) and I wanted to focus on character building. 

I didn't try their older bible stuff.

I did love their 2 health books (little pamphlet type books), the Health for the Glory of God is awesome. 

And their "God is Good" little readers are excellent. 

But I did other stuff for religious stuff and for character building. 

Actually,  their readers that start in grade 5 with Time to Plant, have EXCELLENT character building!  One of the reasons I am such a big fan.


----------



## Alaskan

For phonics/early reading I liked Explode the Code books, with Bob's books to read.


----------



## Alaskan

I think the Bob's books now have companion workbooks.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

we have prek-3rd grade of the bob books i love those lucy does really well with them and my son thinks the prek ones are funny lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay coffee or a nap is needed.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, going out to do chores then clean rabbit cages. DH hasn't really wanted me to go trail riding...but I might try to sneak off on Friday. He is looking at new jacks for my trailer though. I didn't tell him I set a date in two weeks with my friend to definitely go...   I need to get outside... I have poison ivy rash on my arm... and sweat/heat really bothers it..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes, i hate poison ivy. i also hope you get to go riding with evwrything going on you could use the stress relief.


----------



## Baymule

Wash the poison ivy with a bleach and water solution. It will stop the itch and dry up the rash. 

Going for second cup.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Day 6,540 of triple digit heat... (least it feels that way).  Maybe some rain coming tonight and/or tomorrow.  Can't get here fast enough if it will lower the temps!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on, super strength today...motor oil strong ha ha! 
Yesterday had to be the hottest day in U.S history...is that possible? It was 98 with an index of 112.
Thankfully I didn't lose any rabbits, I thought for sure I was gonna lose at least a few but they had their frozen bottles and ice cubes in their bowls.
That big storm came through, it was pretty wimpy compared to the last one...the winds got up to 40mph, got tons of rain and some amazing red lightning! I tried to video tape the lightning but my camera doesn't like to see in the dark.
Rain was nice though, @frustratedearthmother  it should be coming you way next..I hope 
Have a great day everyone, stay inside if you can and stay cool!


----------



## promiseacres

Having a second cup as we get school started. Kid's cleaned water bowls, then rode bikes and the pony while I finished cleaning trays.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so this morning didnt start off great. to say the least my lovely husband decide to tell the pregnant person that he could not expect logic from a hormonal pregnant women all at 4 am..... i point this out right or wrong clearly not the smartest thing to say to a pregnant woman while she crying.... anyways after that one of my goats spilit a jar of milk on the stand and i wanted to cry then but i held that together. (might be true on hormones but still lol not something i care to hear) now cooking breakfast and started on school.i am hoping to get the school room finished and the house cleaned we shall see my midwife is comeing over tomorrow for my appointment. should be fun


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @frustratedearthmother , the only thing rain is good for here is "instant humidity".....the clouds help some, but are only there when it is sprinkling, then they move out and sun comes shining thru....where is that wrungout washrag emicon?....

@AmberLops ....my brother that lives just north of Memphis, yesterday showed me they reached a heat index of 116°....I told him the grass will be crunching before too long without moisture....they got 3/4" overnite and have a break in the heat....none here tho....just another day inside for me....


----------



## Baymule

We have crunchy grass. Fields are brown, some are green. It is raining, but not here. The near by showers have cooled things off for us, so we worked outside until 12 noon.


----------



## Alaskan

Not enough rain up here...  my well is getting a bit spotty...  I guess no more days of laundry on the same day as dishes and showers...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes i wouldnt be able to do that. i hopw yall get rain soon!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay this is on my brain because of the issue i seen in my immediate family(parents, sibling ect) but not getting anywhere so much but i figure i could should share with yall as well. i am kinda obssessed with Dave Ramsey, he a financial advisor/coach. lots of books out there but he big on anyone can be debt free and a millionary. he even shows lots of proof of such. after this month we be again out of debt and saving our goal of 16,800 as our emergancy fund (lots of random medical debt that came up out of now where and took all and more of our emergency fund we had). i would sugest looking him up along with his everydollar budgeting app i love that thing. its awesome. my husband and i finally got on the same page on alot of things recently with debt is bad lol i came from a famjly who struggled to make ends meet and still has issues. his family think debt it ok and is a statis symbol but yeah. so i am excited about it. an since my family wont listen i bug you guys lol.


----------



## Mike CHS

I like what Dave Ramsey does and a lot of people would be better off following it but keep in mind he is making a fortune with his show.  If you want to be independent you can't have debt especially if you plan on being retired at some point.  Some things can't be avoided (like medical) so you have to deal with those as they come along.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i cant say i blame hime for making money for what he good at. but his radio show he claims he does not get paid for. i imagine he gets paid for his books and the classes and live things he does. but i do understand that it why we want another fund just for medical. we pay alot in health insurance for them to pay pretty much nothing.. i got a ultra sound done(was covered) we pay 500 a month(most of which is just for me) and the bill for th ultra sound with insurance was 220 with out would have been 240 which is beyone insulting. so anyways we pretty much getting rid of them and having a saving fund just for that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today -- I skipped work!   Yep, was scheduled and did not want to go, so I stayed home.   Moved the planned jobs to next week and didn't have any concern about doing it...I didn't WANT to go work in stores.   Rare that I have such adverse feelings but, today I did.   It's almost like calling in sick when  you ain't.  

Did get a lot of "paperwork" done at home that had been put off and needed to move forward.  Did it!!  Feels good. My goats & I had a lovely milking session.  No rush, no concern, lot of milk.  The chickens laid well today.    Overall, I recommend staying home.    While I do have to work tomorrow & Friday, I did advise mgr I was not working the Sat job, have a goat auction.  So, move the job or I will skip it on my portal. I feel liberated.

Some days, you deserve a day off!  This was mine.   And the weather was awesome. Tomorrow, I will awake to reality    but, I sure enjoyed today.      Retirement looking better & better.  I'm ready...just a couple things to finalize first. 


Meatballs, tomato sauce and asparagus for dinner.  Now, I'm having wine...bed very soon.   Hey, 2 glasses & I'm asleep.    You know the good for you thing....healthy... It surely is relaxing!

Everyone enoy THEIR day tomorrow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
We did the Dave Ramsey course. It was good, it helped... but I doubt he would understand our current situation with our farm...  oh well. He's probably correct.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had Dave Ramsey course twice at last church. Second time was a refresher. It was good content, but a millionaire that went broke, figured out how to get back on track, and now further back on top than before he went broke, telling others how to do finances isn't going to relate to everyone. I do believe in self sufficiency and buying/paying as you go rather than living in a cycle of debt. A lot of the principles are decent.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> his family think debt it ok and is a statis symbol but yeah.


Sadly that is how a lot of people are 1 step away from financial disaster. Big house they can't afford, expensive car they can't afford. Keep up with the Joneses (what likely are also in that boat). You'll be surprised by how many people who don't live high on the hog actually have a fair amount of money ... because they aren't doing the above.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> and saving our goal of 16,800 as our emergancy fund


Don't forget to save for old age at the same time. I don't recall the numbers but a huge number of people don't have much of anything saved. Sometimes it is because they are living hand to mouth and there is nothing left, others because they don't save but could.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats my parents they dont have retirement. my husband and i are saving for that as well along with pretty much everything else. i refuse be that way i remember my dad pawning everytjing thing thwn nkt having money to pay for the pawn and getting it taken. also remember several times when i was a teen having to help with bils and food or we would not have any. my dad is horrible with money so much so my mom has a seperate bank account because she lived through not having bill money because he would spend it on something. they are currently in deep debt to the irs and a loan company. probably  a reason i like dave ramsey is because it strikes a cord with me. they alwayd tell mre you cant debt but i am determined to be with out it


----------



## Baymule

I slept late this morning! 7:43 when I got up. I was tired from the work we did yesterday. My knee was killing me, swollen and throbbing. According to my step counter on my phone, I walked 4 miles. Since I hurt it last Sunday evening I barely have walked a mile and a half a day. I’ve barely done the chores, then back to my recliner. We needed round bales for the horses and sheep, our hay guy didn’t show up until dark. We got that done, I took 2 ibuprofen and BJ rubbed my knee with Arnicare. Still swollen and hurting this morning, but better. Getting another cup of coffee!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i like epson salt when i get a sprain or something and helps my husband knees(old injury). the other thing i can think of is young living panaway it works great alittle on the expensive side but it awesome.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Yesterday the weather was amazing, I hope today will be the same! It was 92 but so breezy and not humid so it felt cooler than it was 
Last night I found this little guy slithering around the rabbits. I brought it inside to figure out what it was...couldn't decide if it was a baby copperhead or Dekay's brown snake...so I called it a Dekay's and let it go 
Last night I also saw that huge snake I made a thread about a while ago, and I think it is a racer...it came out from under the rabbits and came after me. I pinned it down with a rake...it was striking at me and acting crazy so I told him (yes I talked to the snake) that i'll him go if he leaves peacefully...no chasing and no biting. I lifted the rake and it looked right at me then slithered across the grass and up a tree....can't help but think he's cute 
Anyways, hope everyone has a great day!
@Baymule  sorry about your knee..maybe alternate some hot/cold packs for it ? That usually helps


----------



## Pastor Dave

That pic looks like a ringneck snake. Usually docile and does have venom for prey, but doesn't usually strike and prefers left alone.

However, if I have a snake chasing me and trying to strike, and I have it penned with a rake, not sure I could allow it to continue living.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry about your knee Bay...More Arnicare & Ibu….of course, coffee!   

SNAKE??  under a rake, won't leave alive.   Small in hand -- first, won't get into mine but, also to heaven sent.  

So,  to work in couple hours.   Nice out this morning, low 70s & had a light rain a little after midnight, leaving grass wet, tall and clean.    I had mowed and that left it short where I needed to be!  But, threw some hay to the goaties because THEY not only don't like rain but don't like wet feet either!     I started their day with a full gut of hay.  We love each other.   Plus I told the 5 "boys" they were leaving Saturday -- enjoy this while you can.

And rut has started.    One buckling -- who looks very mature -- has the left front leg all brown with pee.   Of course, he thinks he's "all that".    The does walk by the fence and laugh.  Well, one was cycling and I moved her to another area to keep things calm.   The older bucks know it's a little early.

chickens -- some are half naked.   It's been hot, yes.  They took that as a reason to begin molt.  I hate this time of year, not just because of egg drop but, you see feathers everywhere!  You are always looking for "the predator"   Keeps you alert.

Cat has her 3 kittens on my back porch.  Weaning them and has them to the food dish.    BUT I also found a large mole on the porch.  No one eats them!  Collected & trashed.  Soon she will be teaching them to hunt   They will be great mousers!!    She isn't a lap kitty but, I can pet her while she eats and she will follow me, come when called.   It's all good.  The old man is still here and shares with the cat & kittens.  He's too old for much, so has done a 360 from early years.  Soft food only and tolerant of others.  I am happy each day he is here at this point.  It's touchy for him at 20+.  He's been a good cat.  A feral who insisted he would live here!

My day off yesterday was an energizer.   More would be good.   It's coming.   Everyone be safe....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am onto my 2nd cup of coffee. 

1st at a little after 6am, but when getting six hours of sleep after a hard shift(which is each shift) and getting up to see the boys an hour before getting them on the school bus, my body is begging for more rest, so back to bed for a couple hours. Still getting feeding and chores done. I am not sure I will adjust without the broken up 8 hrs of sleep. I have been going to morning appts and other scheduling things that require before shift activity. But, that is not every day. Thank God!

Been trying to sleep in a little on Saturdays, but Sunday only allows an extra hour of sleep before getting up for church. Such is the life of second shift factory work. The wife and kids are real supportive, so that's good.

2nd cup of coffee anyone?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @AmberLops , that is a ring-necked snake...they only get to 6-8" long when fully grown....they mainly eat bugs and worms.....I don't believe they are venomous and they are very docile....some have a yellow ring and others a red ring, but are of the same species.....the racer will put on a "show" but are not dangerous and mainly eat bugs, lizards, frogs....a gray rat snake however, will fight ya tooth and nail and will eat eggs, rodents, birds and rabbits....though they will shy away from the larger ones.....even as a hatchling, a copperhead, is colored and patterned as the adults are...the pattern on their back is known as an "hourglass" pattern....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thunderstorms  here and buckets of rain.....no outside work.... ten rabbits lucky day.... AGAIN !     
its  a great day if your a duck here


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Still swollen and hurting this morning, but better. Getting another cup of coffee!


Maybe after it starts to feel better, you should be nice to it instead of overworking it before it has healed


----------



## CntryBoy777

I poured 1.1" out of the gauge yesterday evening....checked it this morning and had another 1.3" in it....water standing on sandy soil....guess it is saturated and supposedly much more on the way....we are under a flood watch til sometime saturday.....then temps rise and dewpoints drop some, but with the humidity increase the realfeel temps stay the same....tho, the winds are suppose to shift so the amount of rain will decrease....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I do remember from days as a youth spent in TN, that the baby Copperheads have less venom than the mamas and papas, but it's potent even at birth/hatching.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Pastor Dave said:


> I do remember from days as a youth spent in TN, that the baby Copperheads have less venom than the mamas and papas, but it's potent even at birth/hatching.


What makes them more dangerous is that they haven't learned to use and control their delivery of venom....they will release more with every strike....whereas a mature one will control the amount released and if it isn't a food source, will "dry strike" most of the time as a defense and deterrant...allowing them time to get away....


----------



## Baymule

Our female GP, Paris, kills snakes. ALL snakes. She hates them and I am ok with that.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol my husband doesnt like snakes he come and gets me because i will catch handle them and plus i know if they are venomous or not.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> What makes them more dangerous is that they haven't learned to use and control their delivery of venom....they will release more with every strike....whereas a mature one will control the amount released and if it isn't a food source, will "dry strike" most of the time as a defense and deterrant...allowing them time to get away....



We have these snakes in our area, although I have never seen one.   But, I don't venture into the woods without boots and a stick except winter.   All the farming in our area does help keep them somewhat secluded.   But ever watchful.  

Wonder, if I wear a sign  "not food for you" they would leave me alone should we meet ?   

YES, those large rat snakes can be very aggressive if you mess with them.  I've been able to "gently" coax them to put their head  over a board or concrete to meet with the machete.


----------



## Baymule

Paris killed one this week. She wore herself shaking that snake. It was in the chicken coop, big no-no.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh @AmberLops , that is a ring-necked snake...they only get to 6-8" long when fully grown....they mainly eat bugs and worms.....I don't believe they are venomous and they are very docile....some have a yellow ring and others a red ring, but are of the same species.....the racer will put on a "show" but are not dangerous and mainly eat bugs, lizards, frogs....a gray rat snake however, will fight ya tooth and nail and will eat eggs, rodents, birds and rabbits....though they will shy away from the larger ones.....even as a hatchling, a copperhead, is colored and patterned as the adults are...the pattern on their back is known as an "hourglass" pattern....


Good to know, thank you! Sure was a cute snake, it was probably full-grown then.
Goes to show how much I know about snakes ha ha...maybe I shouldn't handle them unless I really know what they are 
I haven't killed any snakes yet, and I honestly don't think I can...there's just something about them. I find them fascinating...they seem so smart.
Will the grey rat snakes eat a small adult rabbit?


----------



## CntryBoy777

In a heartbeat!!....and look for more....the way that I look at it is this....I prefer to not kill anything except skeeters, ticks, and ants....oh, and wasps........but, it is my responsibility to protect the animals that I choose to tend to and care for...if anything "threatens" or is a "threat" to anything that I'm responsible for, then they will gladly be vanquished without hesitation.....I didn't get pleasure from taking out the 3 juvenile coons the one day, but I was sure glad that when I counted ducks and chickens that evening all were there....eating pellets and chattering to me.....if I end the suffering of my own animals...which has been very hard to do at times....I have no issue with taking out a vermin that will attack what is mine. As far as snakes go, I have let both venomous and non venomous go....but, if there are children anywhere around I will dispatch the venomous ones and the egg eaters....the others I let be....many are petrified of snakes and kill em all....I understand the fear and concern, as I use to feel the same way....but, knowledge and experience can subside fear and allow ya to be much more discrete about which ones ya do and don't kill....they do much more Good than harm, but if ya are in doubt, then it is always best to treat a gun as if it is "loaded"......so, ya may think they are really neat, but I bet ya Love your rabbits much more than them....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> In a heartbeat!!....and look for more....the way that I look at it is this....I prefer to not kill anything except skeeters, ticks, and ants....oh, and wasps........but, it is my responsibility to protect the animals that I choose to tend to and care for...if anything "threatens" or is a "threat" to anything that I'm responsible for, then they will gladly be vanquished without hesitation.....I didn't get pleasure from taking out the 3 juvenile coons the one day, but I was sure glad that when I counted ducks and chickens that evening all were there....eating pellets and chattering to me.....if I end the suffering of my own animals...which has been very hard to do at times....I have no issue with taking out a vermin that will attack what is mine. As far as snakes go, I have let both venomous and non venomous go....but, if there are children anywhere around I will dispatch the venomous ones and the egg eaters....the others I let be....many are petrified of snakes and kill em all....I understand the fear and concern, as I use to feel the same way....but, knowledge and experience can subside fear and allow ya to be much more discrete about which ones ya do and don't kill....they do much more Good than harm, but if ya are in doubt, then it is always best to treat a gun as if it is "loaded"......so, ya may think they are really neat, but I bet ya Love your rabbits much more than them....


I agree, and I'm not afraid of snakes...never have been. But if I found one in one of my rabbits cages I would lose it...I know that for a fact! If that happened, I think I could and would kill a snake. But as long as they're keeping away from the rabbits, I don't mind them being around.


----------



## Mini Horses

On the subject of snakes.... I don't like them … but, tonight I milked at dusk, took that inside and back out to check on things.  There was a young King snake -- seen before about 3 wks ago, same area -- and he is only about 1.5' long, thin, obviously young.   He moved as I approached but, only went far enough to get his head under some scrap hay, then stopped & laid still.   Guess he thought he was hidden.  I went past & back, still "hiding".

I actually left him!    Thinking I will relocate him if seen again. Matter of time.   Just don't like them -- yep, they scare me.  But Kings will keep venomous away, I've heard. At least they will eat them and are not affected by the venom) This one is still a wuss.    I see him being moved away next time.   I have cats for mousers and machete for rat snakes...  I'm good.

Then, tonight I find a 1/2 grown possum on the back porch.  Will set a live trap or two set for tomorrow night!   Release that rascal a few miles away.   Too many visitors for me.

It looked like this but WAY smaller...WAY!!   And it can't stay because I don't want to see him this size !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... kids are all up... so no quiet morning.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

promise we are in the same boat lol. mine daughter wants to sibg and be very loud this morning and the boys are making train noises. its amazing my husband can sleep through it


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- I'm getting 2nd cup now.   May be a 1/2 pot day.   Not enough hours of sleep last night.  Some noisy ATVs woke me from a good  rest this morning.    Time to get up but, I had planned to sleep in if body clock allowed.     Foggy out & not just the brain!

Need to set up a few things this morning so I can catch & load goats in AM, to go to auction.   Work 12:30-6:30 today, when I need to be home to do this catch pen thing.  Will get it done, they have to go!!    Rut and boys -- nooooo, too many.Young ones.  Have until 12: to get them there, it'll work.


----------



## Baymule

When we take animals to slaughter we load them the night before. We have to have them there early. 

Another hot one today!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
@Mini Horses  Kingsnakes can get 7 feet long!  That's pretty big...I went to a reptile expo in Nashville recently and I fell in love with a 6-foot kingsnake and a beautiful albino ball python. Then I saw an African House snake and it was the cutest thing, so tiny 

Today I plan on going to the fair! They have a rabbit show going on today and I thought i'd have a look around at all the critters 
Stay cool everyone and have a great day


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> But if I found one in one of my rabbits cages I would lose it...I know that for a fact!


Keep your cool! If you pull out the shotgun and get the snake you'll kill the rabbit too!


----------



## promiseacres

So got blocked on Facebook today when I shared my sales list  on my fb farm, the album is like 3 years, I just change out the photos... I started a MeWe page... ugh but 90% of my sales have been from fb... it's just temporary but what a crock... definitely doesn't help my mood. I have the bunnies on Craigslist also... anyone have suggestions on advertising livestock?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't know about the whole "social media" stuff, it seems the "rules" change regularly....but, there are lots of things on Pintrest....BYH is as "social" as I get....quit fb yrs ago and tweeter too.....wonder if there are some 4H boards similar to BYH....hope ya can figure something out and sorry I couldn't be of anymore help than that, but wanted to try and help ya....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> So got blocked on Facebook today when I shared my sales list  on my fb farm, the album is like 3 years, I just change out the photos... I started a MeWe page... ugh but 90% of my sales have been from fb... it's just temporary but what a crock... definitely doesn't help my mood. I have the bunnies on Craigslist also... anyone have suggestions on advertising livestock?



I am not sure....  it is TOUGH!!

FB was my best seller too.

Some people get around the FB restrictions by being very creative with wording...  but it is getting harder to not get caught.. . And being creative reduces exposure and reduces sales....   

So far in my area of the world... there is no good solution.  ....  some people have started monthly meet-ups for selling...

Mewe was tried... haven't yet gotten enough people to switch over  . 

CL is ok.... and can work .. ... just nowhere as good.


----------



## Baymule

I joined mewe too to read the sheep groups. FB is ridiculous, I have a FB page, but don’t post on it. All the slaughter horse kill pen sites are gone from FB. So how are the horses supposed to be saved from being sent to slaughter if no one can see them? FB are morons. Did you know FB tracks your movements through your cell phone? Big brother is watching! Creepy


----------



## CntryBoy777

I wish I could delete it off my phone, but can only disable it....I heard on the news that they can activate the camera and voice recorder, too...........


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I wish I could delete it off my phone, but can only disable it....I heard on the news that they can activate the camera and voice recorder, too...........


----------



## Bruce

Glad I NEVER did FB. Don't need to delete it from my phone because it isn't on there.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

some phones it comes a programed permit app. my last phone had it. its annoying the permit apps that take up space and you cant delete them for the ones or whatever you want to use that space for.


----------



## Mini Horses

Since I don't "do" fb, I have no suggestions.  But, I'm sorry that you were blocked  (not sure what all that entails).  Then, I have no smartphone and the flip phone doesn't do any apps.  Lucky I can text, talk and take pics.  

Maybe you can work "around" the block on your page....?   Can you offer consultations with "wannabe owners"?  Offer other assistance, cages, etc.?    I am not familiar with any fb rules.

But....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have opened an account on MEWE also but it's going to be awhile before enough people that got booted from Facebook move over to it.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep.... I don't "do" the social Facebook stuff...  just used it for sales... but it was so much better than CL for farm sales.

Sad that that era is over...


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Keep your cool! If you pull out the shotgun and get the snake you'll kill the rabbit too!


I would never do that!! I'd be more careful


----------



## AmberLops

I don't do any of the social media sites...I only sell my rabbits through CL but it's hard sometimes with all the scammers and flaggers. My ads get flagged all the time unless I word things right


----------



## Mini Horses

In my area there are more lawnmowers for sale on "farm & garden" than tractors & animals.    We are talking walk behind, small yard stuff.   They need a mower section.

And some people flag everything that is kitty/puppy....EVEN LGDs.   One add had a $1000 rooster but, it had to be to someone who would also  adopt his BFF -- a Great Pyr, can't separate.       A few have listed the LGDs as farm workers for hire. 

I wish they would flag the darned push mowers instead!!!!


----------



## AmberLops

You have to be creative when it comes to advertising animals online! It works though 
I do no prices, no real info, usually no pictures and just have the people email me. It makes for more serious buyers when they have to email you for more information...or at least I think it does


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> I don't do any of the social media sites...I only sell my rabbits through CL but it's hard sometimes with all the scammers and flaggers. My ads get flagged all the time unless I word things right


They get flagged on CL?  Do they also have a no animal policy???????


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Alaskan I think it's just activists being dumb as sales of livestock is allowed   once the block is lifted and putting MeWe links on my pages. 

Got some rain and storms last night so not sure when but maybe we can now plant our hay field.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not sure if i want coffee or hot tea. this morning. later today my brother and sister in law will be coming over. i hoping that goes well sometimes it doesnt my sister in laws an i have completely differemt personalities. i could go on more and explain but i ll leave it at that. my husband also has coworkers/friends coming over to help him with some tree cutting/fencing. i thinking we gonna start processing the goats soon. my husband work is making some cut backs and that has us nervous. plus i really need to get to work on processing birds again. alright well i think thats it.


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> They get flagged on CL?  Do they also have a no animal policy???????


They have a no animal sales policy if you advertise on pets, but there are TONS of dog breeders advertising puppies for $1000 and they don't get flagged...but my rabbits do. I can't put them under farm/garden...they do allow legal sales of livestock but my ads get flagged within minutes on there...I just take my chances with pets and general for sale.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on 
I have someone coming to pick up 2 baby angoras (finally) and another person to pick up a Netherland Dwarf 
Gotta go to the library to print out some documents, then it's back to the rabbits. I'm determined to figure out this darn camera to upload the pictures. The SD card doesn't fit in my laptop for some reason ? So I bought the cord for the 'easyshare' part of the camera but I don't know how to use it  I don't have patience for that kind of thing!
Weather-wise it's gonna be hot today, near 100 (actual temp) and heat index at 105.
Stay cool!


----------



## Baymule

Babysitting today so DSIL and DD can shop for him some clothes. Just finished chores, they are here!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> I don't do any of the social media sites...I only sell my rabbits through CL but it's hard sometimes with all the scammers and flaggers. My ads get flagged all the time unless I word things right


You are most likely  getting flagged due to someone else who is trying to sell rabbits. I post the pictures and all info. On craigslist. 
But no social media for me ....
 FACEBOOK


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This is what I dealt with yesterday evening.  Gracie, English Shepherd and Farm Dog Extraordinaire, found this for us.  This is a Cottonmouth.  Sorry I couldn't get any picture of the mouth when he was striking at me....I was kinda busy keeping him off of me, lol!  

Before:



 

*         Graphic Pic Warning!*

After:




Hopefully today is a little less scary!


----------



## Baymule

Good girl! Did she get steak night?


----------



## AmberLops

Good job Gracie!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> You are most likely  getting flagged due to someone else who is trying to sell rabbits. I post the pictures and all info. On craigslist.
> But no social media for me ....
> FACEBOOK


Oh I know...there was a time a few weeks ago when all my ads were getting flagged within 20 minutes of being posted.
I knew exactly who it was, so I started flagging all their ads and they finally stopped


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> You have to be creative when it comes to advertising animals online! It works though
> I do no prices, no real info, usually no pictures and just have the people email me. It makes for more serious buyers when they have to email you for more information...or at least I think it does


While I on the other hand don't even look at listings that don't have pictures. If I want to consider buying something, I want to weed out the crap.



AmberLops said:


> I'm determined to figure out this darn camera to upload the pictures.


Can't you just connect the camera to the computer with a USB cable?


----------



## CntryBoy777

My goodness @frustratedearthmother !!....that'll sure get your attention!....glad ya was able to eliminate the "threat".........they can sure be very persistent....I'm surprised ya didn't get a pig to defend ya...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> This is what I dealt with yesterday evening.  Gracie, English Shepherd and Farm Dog Extraordinaire, found this for us.  This is a Cottonmouth.  Sorry I couldn't get any picture of the mouth when he was striking at me....I was kinda busy keeping him off of me, lol!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 65234
> 
> *         Graphic Pic Warning!*
> 
> After:
> View attachment 65235
> 
> Hopefully today is a little less scary!




GRACIE......you rock !  Good girl


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm surprised ya didn't get a pig to defend ya...


The pigs got the carcass, lol.  So, they got a free meal that they didn't have to work for.


----------



## Bruce

And neither did you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> And neither did you!


Oh yes I did, lol. If you've ever held down a venomous 5 lb snake that was trying to bite you - you'd know what I mean!  I was dripping sweat and shaking by the time that snake was dead.  I worked HARD for the pigs free meal!  Just hope I don't have to get their next meal that way!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> While I on the other hand don't even look at listings that don't have pictures. If I want to consider buying something, I want to weed out the crap.
> 
> 
> Can't you just connect the camera to the computer with a USB cable?


With the camera I have it makes no sense...I have to download the easyshare thing into my computer but my laptop blocks it from downloading. I contacted the company and they talked me through it today but the problem is my laptop 
And when I post pictures on CL my ads will automatically get flagged. If I don't post pictures it works out okay.
I sold 4 rabbits today and have another sale tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> They have a no animal sales policy if you advertise on pets, but there are TONS of dog breeders advertising puppies for $1000 and they don't get flagged...but my rabbits do. I can't put them under farm/garden...they do allow legal sales of livestock but my ads get flagged within minutes on there...I just take my chances with pets and general for sale.



Just crazy!


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> Oh I know...there was a time a few weeks ago when all my ads were getting flagged within 20 minutes of being posted.
> I knew exactly who it was, so I started flagging all their ads and they finally stopped



Whoever that is...sure is petty.   Crazy that they wouldn't leave you alone until you flagged them back. ..   

I am feeling old....  starting to be tempted to start yelling "get off my lawn!"


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Whoever that is...sure is petty.   Crazy that they wouldn't leave you alone until you flagged them back. ..
> 
> I am feeling old....  starting to be tempted to start yelling "get off my lawn!"


People sure are strange aren't they?
I don't see the point of flagging another breeders ads, our rabbits aren't even close to similar...same breed but a world of difference. I just assume people will pick what they want and like in a rabbit and if it's mine that's great, if not...there will be someone else 
Another thing I can't understand for the life of me is why people scam you by acting interested in a rabbit, then set up a place and time and never show up or make up some phony story explaining why they can't make it. Then the SAME people will write to another one of my ads (not knowing it's me) and ask the same questions. I used to ignore them but now I call them out on it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is percolating. Storms are coming through, waiting to do chores. Hooray more rain! Too bad DH has school in Wisconsin this week... timing for that always sucks.


----------



## Mini Horses

CL has those "odd little people" in certain areas -- others don't care!   We have meat rabbits advertised a LOT around here.  Mostly they are as breeders, not harvesters.   Maybe that makes those opposed to using them for a meal less inclined to flag.  I sold my pigs on there quickly & without incident.     There are always a "few" of those people out there.

Yesterday I took 7 goats to auction.  Market was down a little in price but, not terrible.   Plus it was a fun & interesting day -- so away from the normal "work-a-day" day.   I was able to load the 5 young bucklings without issue --   -- feed buckets rule!  Then took them to the sale, returned home and thought to load 4 does.  Two didn't want to be in the party.  OK!   Took those 2 who loaded & delivered them.   Thought about going back home to change clothes but, looked around and saw we all looked pretty similar, so stayed and checked out all the other "for sales" until auction time.   It's only a 15 minute drive from home, but would have taken 45 by time I got back -- stayed there.

It ended well.   A lot of poultry there!!   Some beautiful turkeys of all ages, same with chickens (& many types!), rabbits, a lot of cages & carriers for sale, plus goats, sheep, pigs, even 1 llama...oh, yeah, 2 Great Pyr puppies .  So, I bought 7 beautiful pullets @ 8.50 each.  Hey, I can't raise them for THAT!   Wanted a few replacement layers, new blood.  Couldn't believe how many were buying cages of roosters at $7-9 each bird.   They auctioned a "cage" and at per bird bid.  Heck, next time  I may take a few roos!      There were some terrific trios of specialized breeds, etc.   Thought about turkeys but, freezer full of them!  I refrained, don't need.    The pigs you couldn't give away!  SURE thought of Bay...one brought 3 huge pigs (all cleaned up!)  2 sows & a boar...500# each, easy.   $80 each.   Then one boar, probably 700#, that was a truly great looking hog!   If you were a breeder, you would want him.   $45. later, someone got it.  Big dark red hog, quiet...nice animal, really nice.      This guy was almost waist high on me.  But -- taint?  Who knows.  Sure wouldn't fit in the back of the little Ford Ranger I had there!  Good thing I had DD truck & not my trailer.  

This morning it was nice to be back to only my 2 adult bucks.  Not only less to feed but, less hassle.   The two does sold were ones who didn't get bred this past year and one was a "troublemaker", other just standoffish...nice change.  The new pullets (approx. 4 mos) were put into a lovely pen that DS had put up for ducks he sold & had been unused for a couple months.   So, I used it!    About 10X12, 6' tall & 1' in ground of chain link, roofed in chainlink, small shelter inside.  Nice.  It isn't next to others but, good location until I pull some roosters and re organize current coop occupants.   Couple weeks out.

With all that out of the way, I find my morning coffee quite relaxing today.     It is especially so since I have a very heavy work week coming up and see NO time to deal with buckliings who thought they were "all that" or building another chicken pen.   The mature bucks have pens where I can separate -- they are fine until rut, which is starting up here.     Plus, have a check in hand.

Hope every one enjoyed your "absentee" trip to the auction.    Something to read & ponder with breakfast, right?  Well, I was happy to share.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Our local livestock auction shut down about 5 years ago....I miss it!  It sure was nice to have a place to take extra's without dealing with the crazies that I usually get as buyers, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. Got the water sprinklers going on my two new pasture patches. It is so dry here. The loose sand is up to a foot deep in places. There is a patch of sand on the side of the house that we have to put the mule in 4WD to drive through it. The biggest fertilizer I need is humus. I use everything I can get my hands on. Wood chips, hay, dead hay from around the round bales. I spread the stemmy hay the sheep don't eat in their lot, they oblige me by pooping and peeing on it, the hens scratch through it, turn it and poop on it too. Compost making at it's finest! LOL

@Mini Horses you know me, I would have been buying one of those big hogs. Someone else has already fed them up to a huge size, all you gotta do is clean them up. I worm them when I get them home, apple flavored ivermectin for horses in a bread sandwich works nicely. The secret is roughage. I'll sour milk and soak hay sections in it to get them started. They get hay, soured corn, boiled eggs, and a all purpose pellet that is 14% protein. Sometimes I use soaked beet shreds. Anything that will get them to eat roughage. Our last huge hog, Wilbur, loved elm and sassafras leaves and I picked him some every day. We kept him 45 days and off to slaughter. No taint. I'll take a large, unwanted hog over a weaner piglet ANY day! More meat, WAY less money!

Sounds like a good day at the auction. So far, all our sales have been to individuals. But someday I may get volume up enough that I don't want to fool with individuals as much. Then I'll be on the hunt for a good auction to take them to. It seems the best ones for sheep and goats are in west Texas-a bit far off.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
@promiseacres  please send me some of your rain! It feels like forever since the last time it rained.
I would love to go to a livestock auction...the closest one I've seen is a stockyard that's an hour and 40mins away from me. I do plan on going in the fall when i'm ready for chickens...and maybe a calf...and a pig


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> Another thing I can't understand for the life of me is why people scam you by acting interested in a rabbit, then set up a place and time and never show up or make up some phony story explaining why they can't make it. Then the SAME people will write to another one of my ads (not knowing it's me) and ask the same questions. I used to ignore them but now I call them out on it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses you know me, I would have been buying one of those big hogs.


Yep, we'd be surprised if you wouldn't! WHAT a deal, all that meat for $80 (or $45 for the big one) and a month or so of work and food. 16 cents a pound to start.


----------



## Baymule

My freezer is still full of Wilbur. When it cools off, I'm going to take out those hugs slabs of fresh ham steaks, grind them and make sausage. I have pan sausage, but I want stuffed, wood smoked sausage.


----------



## Alaskan

The only HUGE problem with homemade sausage...it tastes so good that we eat it way too fast!!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Gonna be another hot one. So ready for August to be over!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee... didn't sleep to great with DH gone...having a friend come over for coffee later. Better get the laundry off the couch...


----------



## Mini Horses

Just checking in -- coffee on, help yourself.   Heading to work in a few and long days all week.   BUT they keep sending those electric bill and I need to pay; the feed store keeps calling and I need to buy; the wallet screams "feed me" and I do   

Life is good.   I'm happy to be able to continue as I do.  

HOT here, too.   mid 90s & feel like of 100+.  Troughs full, pastures good, shade abundant, I will work inside --  everyone here is good.     You guys all drink plenty of fluids and take an occasional rest.....


----------



## Baymule

The power went off at 5 PM yesterday. It didn't take long for it to be HOT in the house. I fed, did the evening chores and we went to town. Come to find out, there was a problem at Eastman plant in Longview that they aren't talking about, it knocked over 70,000 out of power. Power came back on at 8 PM.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh my goodness thats miserable. i know alot of people go without ac for one reason or another but i like it. i am glad it got fixed.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> The power went off at 5 PM yesterday. It didn't take long for it to be HOT in the house. I fed, did the evening chores and we went to town. Come to find out, there was a problem at Eastman plant in Longview that they aren't talking about, it knocked over 70,000 out of power. Power came back on at 8 PM.


Oh no! I'm glad it's fixed...the sun really heats up a house doesn't it??


----------



## Baymule

Our AC is undersized for the house, the afternoon sun beats down on it, with the temp set at 72 degrees, it is 80 degrees. When we were in the financing process, thieves stole the inside and outside units, ripped out the breaker box, wire, even going under the house to cut wire from the bottom. This was a HUD repo, we had 30 days after closing to get it all fixed, they threw all kinds of stringent stupid gooberment rules at me. So the contractor that they approved put in a 2 1/2 ton unit, should have been a 3 ton at the very least.  August is HOT!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Our AC is undersized for the house, the afternoon sun beats down on it, with the temp set at 72 degrees, it is 80 degrees. When we were in the financing process, thieves stole the inside and outside units, ripped out the breaker box, wire, even going under the house to cut wire from the bottom. This was a HUD repo, we had 30 days after closing to get it all fixed, they threw all kinds of stringent stupid gooberment rules at me. So the contractor that they approved put in a 2 1/2 ton unit, should have been a 3 ton at the very least.  August is HOT!


Maybe you could take your own advice and stand in front of the freezer...or put a fan in front of it 
I'm sorry...I just had to do it 
You could eat some frozen bananas?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol Amber lol 
bay thats is annoying ours is the same wsy but more to do with our insulation.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule ours is too... runs constantly. .. though I haven't noticed being too warm until today...I have a fever... ugh no time for that...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i hope you feel better soon i hate being sick


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Our AC is undersized for the house, the afternoon sun beats down on it, with the temp set at 72 degrees, it is 80 degrees. When we were in the financing process, thieves stole the inside and outside units, ripped out the breaker box, wire, even going under the house to cut wire from the bottom. This was a HUD repo, we had 30 days after closing to get it all fixed, they threw all kinds of stringent stupid gooberment rules at me. So the contractor that they approved put in a 2 1/2 ton unit, should have been a 3 ton at the very least.  August is HOT!



Got a window AC for your bedroom ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> @Baymule ours is too... runs constantly. .. though I haven't noticed being too warm until today...I have a fever... ugh no time for that...



You are far too  busy to get sick....hope you feel better quickly


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so i keep thinking my kids were needy but so is lilly lol silly girl likes to lick me she licking my neck when i am,sitting down. and her needy daughter rainbow the two i pretty sure i am keeping.


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Maybe you could take your own advice and stand in front of the freezer...or put a fan in front of it
> I'm sorry...I just had to do it
> You could eat some frozen bananas?


I hate bananas. They stink. Bananas are mooshy and gross. They taste nasty.  My husband loves banana pudding. I refuse to make it for him. Friends over the years have felt sorry for him and made it for him, so he gets his banana pudding fix. Gross, nasty, stinking, I'd rather hug a road kill possum. 



promiseacres said:


> @Baymule ours is too... runs constantly. .. though I haven't noticed being too warm until today...I have a fever... ugh no time for that...


You better shut it down and get well. You don't have time to be sick, but you sure better take care of yourself.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

bay how  can you not like banana 
personally i like only one that are still somewhar green i like the tarter ones pnce they rippen i cant stand them to sweet thats when they used in baking.


----------



## Baymule

I hate banana everything. Banana bread stinks. tastes nasty. Yuck. I never have liked bananas, even as an infant, my Mom said I wouldn't eat banana baby food. I hate them.


----------



## Baymule

Great Picture!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

wow first baby i have ever known not to like bananas my kids will go on banana diets everyonce in awhile. my older son would eat 2 bunches a day when he wants them. i cant keep enough in the house some months other months i cant make bread fast enough...  right now he likes grapes, broccoli, carrots, (veggies raw) chicken nuggets(only homemade one no frozen he a snob lol), bacon, cereal, chips and granola bars(store bought only my homemade ones arent good enough for him lol), oh and of course goat milk. kids are picky. my daughter loves cheese but not melted unless its  on pizza....  the youngest will eat anything. he is my favorite diner right now lol. they get it from their daddy he very picky when we first got together he wouldnt eat anything (didnt like anything) with spices, sauces or condiments he gotten better abouy it and now prefers it lol. the man wouldnt even eat ketchup now he likes a1 and strogenoff and all manner of goodies still something he wont eat.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I held my breath while I cut up bananas for my babies. They just don't know how I sacrificed for them! LOL LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thanks yeah i had another but my hair was wild(had to fix before that picture it was everywhere lol didnt help that lilly kept licking it...) she also had her head on my shoulder in the other she a cutie she knows i am a sucker lol. her daughter is just as friendly as her mother. compared to daisy who always been more standoffish and so are her kids they like scratches but are happy with out. as were lilly demands them and she sweet with my kids. daisy recently started trying to knock the kids down... she only knocked one down my older son she head(gently but not the point) butted him in the chest and knocked him down. my youngest climbed on the trailer with them (before i could stop him) and she lowered her head like she was gonna push/headbutt him. i yelled and she stopped dead in her trackes got him and pretty much made up my mind that she probably will be going. i am not sure if she trying to be mean but stil not cool. the youngest would have fallen off the trailer so yeah no plus outside of the udder support on her her teats are horriblely tiny and they both spray out at the top as well and one has an office closer the the back of the teat. she also the most prone to hoof rot.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol poor bay lol i hate peanut butter i will eat if i have no choice cant stand smell or taste really i put alot of jelly and nuts and chips in mine to kill the favor as much as i can.


----------



## Baymule

Butt your kids? Yup, she's gotta go!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yeah i am debating how she goes whether its in my freezer or to auction. i havent decided yet. yeah i told my husband that if she keeps it up i shoot her myself. i dont deal with mean animals around my kids. all mean or aggressive animals leave very quickly. we got rid of three dogs one with food agression (only for human food) with toddlers around wasnt happening and the the other two had neurological issue we think. that countless roosters. so far the gander survived but he just hisses and runs for his life from the 1yr the 6yr old is afraid of him but has been working on it. its funny watching the 3yr and 1yr old chase him away from her. all i have to do is look in his drirection and he knows to run lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol poor bay lol i hate peanut butter i will eat if i have no choice cant stand smell or taste really i put alot of jelly and nuts and chips in mine to kill the favor as much as i can.


Why not put some bananas with that peanut butter?.....makes a Great sandwich!!....
My, my Bay....ya deal with hogs and slaughtering and butchering....and ever soured corn....not to mention mucking out for all the animals....and ya say bananas stink?.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol cowboy has a point there lol but i shut up lol the peanut butter gets me. i can handle guts and poop but not peanut butter or buggers. my husband laughs at me because i can deal with the kids snot hut my own makes me gag


----------



## Baymule

I'll clean a gut shot deer, but don't hand me a damned banana.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol if you dont have geese or ducks thats one of their favorites the love the peels anf the chickens also the the banana itself lol.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm with you on that one @Baymule  I can't eat bananas either...never could 
Since my rabbits got hooked on them, i'm stuck buying and cutting up bunches of them every day. They go through half a banana each rabbit every day...60+ rabbits...that's a LOT of bananas


----------



## Mini Horses

AmberLops said:


> They go through half a banana each rabbit every day...60+ rabbits...that's a LOT of bananas



   Girl, you've lost it!   I'd cut that back fast.


----------



## Baymule

Banana Bunnies! 

Coffee is ready!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I'd rather hug a road kill possum.


How old? 
Yes, we have no bananas, we have-a no bananas today



CntryBoy777 said:


> Why not put some bananas with that peanut butter?.....makes a Great sandwich!!....


My step father loved those, so did his dog.



AmberLops said:


> I'm with you on that one @Baymule  I can't eat bananas either...never could
> Since my rabbits got hooked on them, i'm stuck buying and cutting up bunches of them every day. They go through half a banana each rabbit every day...60+ rabbits...that's a LOT of bananas


If you can't stand bananas, I have to wonder how your rabbits ever came to know they exist.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee! 
Feeling a bit better today, hoping it continues as have another attorney apt with my Mom this afternoon. Took some cold medicine last night so slept good.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all i am glad your feeling better dont over do it. 
this morning my husband was cute and waited up for me. only time we actually get to talk with out kids. 
there been alot of changes at his work. they are switching people from night to day shift and others they glijg to let go because they getting rid of night shirft completely which has us nervous no telling whats gonna happen but God is good and works all thing for good for those who trust in him so thats were we stand. lots of farm decions to but i am pretty sure if we keep the goats i know the two does i am keeping i doubt i keep a third doe. and might sale buck to get a boar goat instead of a nubian but havent full decided on that yet.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Morning all! 
I used to love bananas , then after I had my kids I couldn't eat them anymore , they give me
severe stomach pain , I can only eat them cooked in to something like bread ect. Same thing happened with honey. I can't eat that without
the stomach pain  they are both so yummy too....it sucks


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats frustrating.


----------



## Baymule

It’s POOP PARTY DAY!!!!
@Ridgetop @Devonviolet and their husbands are coming for lunch and DV is bringing fecal samples from her goats. WHOOP WHOOP!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not sure i would be excited about the poop part lol but that might be because of how often i change someones
diapers or wipe butts lol


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> How old?
> Yes, we have no bananas, we have-a no bananas today
> 
> 
> My step father loved those, so did his dog.
> 
> 
> If you can't stand bananas, I have to wonder how your rabbits ever came to know they exist.


Oh that would be because of @GypsyG   ……...I started a thread after I lost a kit and long story short she recommended bananas when it's hot outside. It really does help! So that is the story of how my rabbits learned about bananas


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> It’s POOP PARTY DAY!!!!
> @Ridgetop @Devonviolet and their husbands are coming for lunch and DV is bringing fecal samples from her goats. WHOOP WHOOP!!


YAY! Sounds like a blast! Be sure to take pictures 
I love looking at samples...fecal, urine, tissue...you name it! One of my favorite parts of my job...Is that weird?


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Girl, you've lost it!   I'd cut that back fast.


Ha ha! I know  I should re-count them because I've added on a few since the last count


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yea that is weird amber lol and yes i would say you do need to count your bunnies but i can understand losing count lol


----------



## GypsyG

Bruce said:


> Yes, we have no bananas, we have-a no bananas today



No bananas in Scranton PA!


----------



## GypsyG

AmberLops said:


> I'm with you on that one @Baymule  I can't eat bananas either...never could
> Since my rabbits got hooked on them, i'm stuck buying and cutting up bunches of them every day. They go through half a banana each rabbit every day...60+ rabbits...that's a LOT of bananas


A whole half might be a little excessive for your little bunnies. You don't want to create little bunny diabetics.  I only give my big girls a quarter... Less if a slice of apple or sweet potato is on the menu too.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> It’s POOP PARTY DAY!!!!





AmberLops said:


> Be sure to take pictures



@AmberLops  You want Bay to take pictures of the poop or pictures of the party animals (aka @Baymule, @Devonviolet, @Ridgetop and their DHs)?


----------



## AmberLops

GypsyG said:


> A whole half might be a little excessive for your little bunnies. You don't want to create little bunny diabetics.  I only give my big girls a quarter... Less if a slice of apple or sweet potato is on the menu too.


Good to know! Thanks...don't want diabetic bunnies  They don't eat any other fruits or veggies...just the bananas. They won't eat carrots, apples or anything else fresh!


----------



## AmberLops

RollingAcres said:


> @AmberLops  You want Bay to take pictures of the poop or pictures of the party animals (aka @Baymule, @Devonviolet, @Ridgetop and their DHs)?


Roll it all up into one great picture!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Jesusfreak101

have you tried spanich my go crazy for it. that and blueberries, strawberries and watermelon but mine arent pick like yours lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Mine won't eat any of those...I actually bought a bag of frozen berries yesterday for them and they didn't touch it!
Oh well...guess i'll stick to buying 10 bunches of bananas at a time...I get some pretty funny looks


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol animals are funny lol


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, we just got home from @Baymule's POOP PARTY.   We had a great time & actually had fun looking at poop. The good news is that none of my goats had bad parasites. 

We had a yummy lunch of Keto Lasagna and a salad, that my DH made. And awesome Blueberry Cobbler. Then, we three girls spent time at the kitchen table, with both mine and Bay's microscopes & the boys chatted away in the living room. 

I'm so glad I finally got to meet @Ridgetop and her DH. My DH and I really like them! 

Okay, gotta go out and do chores before it gets dark out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> time at the kitchen table, with both mine and Bay's microscopes



Clorox time....before breakfast, anyway.

Only farm people would see nothing wrong with this.....


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet forgot to post a picture! We had a great Poop Party, laughed a lot and had fun. I found worm egg pictures on my computer and then we followed the steps as Teresa taught me. @Mike CHS show her this picture, so I know how to throw a party or what? LOL 

These two were totally immersed in poop! 




 

@Ridgetop brought DV and I each a breeding harness complete with crayon. RT was twisting it around, trying to show us how to put it on a buck/ram. Some how it just wasn’t getting through to us. So I got a model for RT to strap the harness on. LOL 



 

Carson is such a good sport! What a sweet boy! 

We had a lot of fun, too bad RT and her husband have to head towards home now!


----------



## Mike CHS

A good time was had by all.    I'll show Teresa this  post.


----------



## sadieml

Carson is a good sport.  At first he's gotta be all "did someone say BREEDING?" and then "aw, man, this is just a fashion show!"


----------



## AmberLops

Devonviolet said:


> Well, we just got home from @Baymule's POOP PARTY.   We had a great time & actually had fun looking at poop. The good news is that none of my goats had bad parasites.
> 
> We had a yummy lunch of Keto Lasagna and a salad, that my DH made. And awesome Blueberry Cobbler. Then, we three girls spent time at the kitchen table, with both mine and Bay's microscopes & the boys chatted away in the living room.
> 
> I'm so glad I finally got to meet @Ridgetop and her DH. My DH and I really like them!
> 
> Okay, gotta go out and do chores before it gets dark out.


Looks like everyone had tons of fun! 
And yay for no bad parasites!


----------



## AmberLops

What kind of snake is this??
Caught this one today! It was about 7-8 inches, not aggressive at all


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> What kind of snake is this??
> Caught this one today! It was about 7-8 inches, not aggressive at all
> View attachment 65392


Looks like a corn snake....also known as a red rat snake...they can have varying colors and patterns, but are a very commonly kept snake as a pet....since they are fairly docile and typically reluctant to strike...they are non-venomous and range around 3-4', but can get up to 6' in length....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks like a corn snake....also known as a red rat snake...they can have varying colors and patterns, but are a very commonly kept snake as a pet....since they are fairly docile and typically reluctant to strike...they are non-venomous and range around 3-4', but can get up to 6' in length....


Thanks for the info!
Must've been a baby then  Sure was cute! I let him go down the road a ways...it'd be neat to see it as a 6-footer!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are usually between 4-6" when they hatch and in nature they normally hatch in May, so could be a hatchling from this past May....tho, it is difficult to distinguish length from a pic...


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> @Ridgetop brought DV and I each a breeding harness complete with crayon. RT was twisting it around, trying to show us how to put it on a buck/ram. Some how it just wasn’t getting through to us. So I got a model for RT to strap the harness on.
> 
> Carson is such a good sport! What a sweet boy!
> 
> We had a lot of fun, too bad RT and her husband have to head towards home now!
> 
> LOL



YES!!!  That is SO cool, that @Ridgetop brought each of us to a breeding harness! I got a blue crayon.    I'm looking forward to putting it on Danny Boy and getting our girls bred.   This will help take the guesswork out of it all. . . Did he??? Didn't he????  

RT also brought each of us a jar of homemade apricot jam, which is out of this world! As soon as we got home, I just had to open it and try it. I just LOVE apricots and I wasn't disappointed. It is delicious!   

Oh and RT and her DH brought @Baymule and I and our DH's each a cool "Cabelas" baseball cap. DH put his on and left it on 'til we got home and went out to do chores. He exchanged it for his headlamp, because we got a late start and it would be dark before we got back in -- and it was.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Sounds as if the poop party was a good time for all! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RollingAcres

Devonviolet said:


> YES!!!  That is SO cool, that @Ridgetop brought each of us to a breeding harness! I got a blue crayon.    I'm looking forward to putting it on Danny Boy and getting our girls bred.   This will help take the guesswork out of it all. . . Did he??? Didn't he????
> 
> RT also brought each of us a jar of homemade apricot jam, which is out of this world! As soon as we got home, I just had to open it and try it. I just LOVE apricots and I wasn't disappointed. It is delicious!
> 
> Oh and RT and her DH brought @Baymule and I and our DH's each a cool "Cabelas" baseball cap. DH put his on and left it on 'til we got home and went out to do chores. He exchanged it for his headlamp, because we got a late start and it would be dark before we got back in -- and it was.


Who knew, a Poop Party could be so much fun!!! 
Glad y'all had fun! And good boy Carson for being such a good "model".


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all....  when stupid comes out of someones mouth its just frustrating. abd they blame you being upset on stress... no its what you said.  we looking at moving and was talkibg to my mother about it and also stated that my husband said he could do fourteen days on (away from home) fourteen days off. and she asked what was wrong with that and i said we had done it in the past and it effected our marraige to were we almost got divorced and i dont want to go anywhere near that again. i didnt also tell her because i whether us to be together.  but she said even if he wanted to leave me now he wouldnt because child support on four kids is way to expensive.... thats the dumbest thing... and made me upset right away. maybe i am the crazy one i feel like it.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning all....  when stupid comes out of someones mouth its just frustrating. abd they blame you being upset on stress... no its what you said.  we looking at moving and was talkibg to my mother about it and also stated that my husband said he could do fourteen days on (away from home) fourteen days off. and she asked what was wrong with that and i said we had done it in the past and it effected our marraige to were we almost got divorced and i dont want to go anywhere near that again. i didnt also tell her because i whether us to be together.  but she said even if he wanted to leave me now he wouldnt because child support on four kids is way to expensive.... thats the dumbest thing... and made me upset right away. maybe i am the crazy one i feel like it.


Calm down, don’t let those words rattle you. It will all work out.


----------



## Baymule

We got RAIN last night! Not much and not for long, but it settled the DUST!  We had gone to bed, it was after 11. Then I woke up at 3 AM, didn’t go back to sleep until after 5.  

Congratulations to @Devonviolet for her goats having such a low worm egg count. The fecal exam proved that what she is doing to treat her goats is working. Nothing like seeing it through a microscope.


----------



## Bruce

Between Devon and DH as they got about a mile from home on the way to Bay's
"Did you remember to pack the poop?"
Yep, only on BYH 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> but she said even if he wanted to leave me now he wouldnt because child support on four kids is way to expensive.... thats the dumbest thing... and made me upset right away. maybe i am the crazy one i feel like it.


Maybe, hopefully, she said it as a joke?? 
I can't really imagine 14 on, 14 off, in a travelling job - especially with young children. Leaves the one at home to be a single parent. Too much for 1 person unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Bruce

I hope @greybeard is OK, he's not posted since early July. And I don't think he was in perfect health. Makes me a bit concerned.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my mom has a tendance to say things that dont make since or are very rude such as today statement and unforantly she is serious. our realationship has be rough since i got married ab have children. pretty much set up boundaries for her. i was annoyed and hurt over it. i shouldnt let it bug me but it does. i got over it shortly after posting that. ny husband had talked about letting them move in with us and this just reminds me why i dont want to do that. one of the times when he worked put of town he was gone completely for three months. for close to two years he spent out of town and we had only been married maybe three years. it was a huge struggle i just am not built for that and dont want to go there again to me not seeing him and not being together puts to much of a strain on our marriage and or family. i whether move out of state. (never been put of state so new adventure) currently not there yet. so we see what happens when we get there


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Between Devon and DH as they got about a mile from home on the way to Bay's
> "Did you remember to pack the poop?"
> Yep, only on BYH






Bruce said:


> I hope @greybeard is OK, he's not posted since early July. And I don't think he was in perfect health. Makes me a bit concerned.


I hope so too. I asked about him a couple of times but heard nothing from anyone.


----------



## Bruce

I think was the only one here that had his contact info. If that isn't the case, maybe someone can see if he's all right.


----------



## RollingAcres

Any idea what area in Texas he's at?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

houston area from what i remember.


----------



## Baymule

He is in Cleveland, Tx. He is also on a cattle forum on cattletoday.com @farmerjan said he hasn't been on there much either and something about him moving to west Texas..... @farmerjan any updates?


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101  there's some things that some people don't understand I am sure your mom doesn't remember having Littles and making a marriage work. I also don't know how people live with a "part time" Dad. It takes two special people to make it work out. 

I hope greybeard just has Internet issues.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, he's been talking about moving to west TX for awhile now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I hope @greybeard is OK, he's not posted since early July. And I don't think he was in perfect health. Makes me a bit concerned



Me, too, Bruce.  Yes, he had been talking of a move but, he generally "tells us" if he will be off the radar for a while.   It is a concern, wish we had a way to just get a check-in.


AS to R A I N  ---  wow.  Yesterday about 4:30 a quick storm blew through and it was one heck of a doosy.  3" in 1 hour!!  I thought a firetruck had a hose pointed at my front door....so intense.  I have an 8' covered porch entire length of house.  It was blowing so hard that the rain was pounding the house under that porch.   It looked like a curtain out there, so heavy you couldn't see thru it.  That lasted about 20 mins and then another hr of extreme wind,  heavy downpour, thunder, lightening, hail, etc.  The cell hit worse than that about 4 miles away and took out 5 power poles in a row, looked like broken match sticks.   They were laying there this AM...being worked on this afternoon.  Several trees down all over.  One guy had 3 in his back yard.  Wife was on deck, coming in from outside, a tree fell and pinned her down (she wasn't badly hurt), another came into the side of his house, third onto his car.     talk about scary...wow.   Oh, yeah, rivers up, ditches full, fields flooded...what an event.   We even made the news, our little town.  

You know those yellow, red, orange blobs on the weather maps?  I was in the red part.      Mde my milking work a little late -- and kinda hussled to get done before the next downpour.    Weird weather year, right?  Everywhere.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Going to be hot today. That means I’ll get chores done this morning, then stay in under the AC. Sooooo ready for fall!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee!  First co op day, plus packing up the camper, tomorrow we get to leave for 4 day camping trip. Not sure I am ready... and fighting the poison ivy still... @Baymule am using bleach...


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Thanks for coffee!  First co op day, plus packing up the camper, tomorrow we get to leave for 4 day camping trip. Not sure I am ready... and fighting the poison ivy still... @Baymule am using bleach...


Get a bottle of aloe vera gel with lidocaine and rub into the rash. It is found in the sunburn products. Take the bottle with you camping, it is good for insect bites and stings.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oatmeal bath always works for me along with (cant remember name) som pink lotion. i am very allergic to poison ivy it quickly sprrads on me. bay i am right there with you on fall it cant come soon enough. i imagine in other states it can as the get much colder but still relief from this heat will be nice. however we getting relief from 100+ here todays high is 95. thats about 10 degrees cooler then what its been without the heat index.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
The weather is finally starting to cool down  Today is 90 but the rest of the week is lower 80's and rain.
Sounds nice to me!  Hope everyone stays cool today.
@promiseacres have you tried apple cider vinegar for the rash?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - so glad you didn't get major damage from that storm.  Sounds like it was really bad.  Glad the guy's wife wasn't seriously injured!


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Me, too, Bruce.  Yes, he had been talking of a move but, he generally "tells us" if he will be off the radar for a while.   It is a concern, wish we had a way to just get a check-in.
> 
> 
> AS to R A I N  ---  wow.  Yesterday about 4:30 a quick storm blew through and it was one heck of a doosy.  3" in 1 hour!!  I thought a firetruck had a hose pointed at my front door....so intense.  I have an 8' covered porch entire length of house.  It was blowing so hard that the rain was pounding the house under that porch.   It looked like a curtain out there, so heavy you couldn't see thru it.  That lasted about 20 mins and then another hr of extreme wind,  heavy downpour, thunder, lightening, hail, etc.  The cell hit worse than that about 4 miles away and took out 5 power poles in a row, looked like broken match sticks.   They were laying there this AM...being worked on this afternoon.  Several trees down all over.  One guy had 3 in his back yard.  Wife was on deck, coming in from outside, a tree fell and pinned her down (she wasn't badly hurt), another came into the side of his house, third onto his car.     talk about scary...wow.   Oh, yeah, rivers up, ditches full, fields flooded...what an event.   We even made the news, our little town.
> 
> You know those yellow, red, orange blobs on the weather maps?  I was in the red part.      Mde my milking work a little late -- and kinda hussled to get done before the next downpour.    Weird weather year, right?  Everywhere.


YES....weird weather year is right!
That's too bad about the storm...sounds crazy! That poor man...that's a lot of damage done  Glad his wife is okay though!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I had a box shipped to me from @greybeard quite some time back with personal address and full name on it, but it was thrown out before the move; not the contents, but the box. I remember his first name, but I'm fairly sure that would be an impossible way to track down someone in any state, especially TX


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Yesterday about 4:30 a quick storm blew through and it was one heck of a doosy. 3" in 1 hour!!


Sounds like @CntryBoy777 sent you his weather!



Mini Horses said:


> Wife was on deck, coming in from outside, a tree fell and pinned her down (she wasn't badly hurt),


 sure glad she wasn't hurt badly. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> along with (cant remember name) som pink lotion.


Probably Calamine


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Between Devon and DH as they got about a mile from home on the way to Bay's
> "Did you remember to pack the poop?"
> Yep, only on BYH


  How did YOU know we had that conversation?????  I actually DID ask DH if he packed the goat poop, after we got on the road.    Then we discussed how many different bags he used to isolate the poop, from the food, in the cooler (5)


----------



## Bruce

I'm p-sy-kick!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  so glad that you didn't have any worse effects from the storm, and so very glad that the lady wasn't hurt bad by the tree falling..... it must have scared the YOU KNOW WHAT out of her though.  WOW

As for @greybeard , I don't think you will see too many postings from him anymore.  There must have been some sort of a "dustup" on here, and something about some apologies and such.... he just dropped me a message that he probably would not be posting on here anymore.   His health is okay, but his sister is fighting cancer, and other sister has had some serious health issues too.  And with the cattle markets the way they are, is contemplating the move to west Texas where both he and his wife would prefer to go, but the possibility of not having cattle there now as it is alot of work for not being able to make even a fair price with them.  Plus they need alot more land in west Texas, it is more "arid" , and he doesn't know if he really wants to do all that upkeep.  
So he is well, all things considered, but is going in some other directions at this point.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses ;  so glad that you didn't have any worse effects from the storm, and so very glad that the lady wasn't hurt bad by the tree falling..... it must have scared the YOU KNOW WHAT out of her though.  WOW
> 
> As for @greybeard , I don't think you will see too many postings from him anymore.  There must have been some sort of a "dustup" on here, and something about some apologies and such.... he just dropped me a message that he probably would not be posting on here anymore.   His health is okay, but his sister is fighting cancer, and other sister has had some serious health issues too.  And with the cattle markets the way they are, is contemplating the move to west Texas where both he and his wife would prefer to go, but the possibility of not having cattle there now as it is alot of work for not being able to make even a fair price with them.  Plus they need alot more land in west Texas, it is more "arid" , and he doesn't know if he really wants to do all that upkeep.
> So he is well, all things considered, but is going in some other directions at this point.


Thanks for the update. 

I hate not knowing what is going on when people fall off the radar.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH made it home last night about the kid's bedtime... now he's sleeping in. Not sure if it is being on central time all week or happy to be in his own bed... poison ivy is much better after the bleach treatments.... my old go to must be expired too long?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Waiting on DH to bring me coffee from home. The coffee here is horrible. 

He’s been going home every evening to milk and stays home to sleep and milks before he comes back in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Waiting on DH to bring me coffee from home. The coffee here is horrible.
> 
> He’s been going home every evening to milk and stays home to sleep and milks before he comes back in the morning.


How is she doing? Big hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@greybeard 


farmerjan said:


> As for @greybeard , I don't think you will see too many postings from him anymore.


I, for one, will miss his postings and advice.  He gave so freely of his time to help folks here and was, unfortunately, chastised for his occasional bluntness.  It's a shame because he was a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I don't  find bluntness offensive, but bullish  behavior, rudeness and and picking on new members just isn't  part of what I thought BYH  is about.
I sure don't  miss the snarky comments....but I wish him well in his new adventures


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> Then we discussed how many different bags he used to isolate the poop, from the food, in the cooler (5)



   REALLY???   Farmer's feel that much is necessary when we play in it all day and my have had it on our hands as we bagged?   Trough water didn't wash it off??!!    Ahhh, dontcha love farm life? 


@greybeard
@farmerjan

Thanks for the update.  But   I wish it were not so!  Like FEM, I enjoyed his posts.   If there was a riff, let's just tell the one that said or did "whatever" to   and let's mend our emotional psyche.  We must remember that often when we post, it isn't/doesn't come out just like we were thinking -- some interpret differently -- some type and don't say it the way they were thinking, etc.  I just hope GB will at least say hello sometime.   Divorce is so sad.


@Wehner Homestead, hope DD2 is improving.  This is sure tough for the family as well as her.  But you are amazing parents and with all the prayers from us, God will take care of her.   Now, enjoy that homebrew coffee!  Hope it's a thermos full. 

It's partly overcast here and "they" say -- more showers late day.    I'm not wanting that.  Weather downer!  Anyone else noticed/felt that there were less storms brewing  in south Atlantic & forming into hurricanes  BUT -- far more horrid weather situations happening right on top of USA and traveling across from coast to coast?     It's like the focus has totally changed it's location for catastrophic origin & movement.     Maybe just my own thinking but, how I see it.

Gotta go.   Everyone, have a great one!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

going to be a long  day the boys are already fighting this morning. my daughters already not to looking forward to the lesson today. they been having her review all week and she is bored with it I am looking at master books to see if that would be a better fit. lots to think about. My husband is off today so no telling what we will be doing today. after breakfast going to do outside chores(got up late both boys were up through out the night so caffeine is needed). i hate shopping for homeschooling curricluims makes me nervous if i choose the wrong one. but cant stay with rod and staff it makes her bored and make me cranky when she doesnt want to do it or pretends not to know what she doing when she read the same word a few problems up and more then just once. she does the math great so might keep that but i doubt it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> necessary when we play in it all day and my have had it on our hands as we bagged?  Trough water didn't wash it off??!! Ahhh, dontcha love farm life?


Well, actually I wore gloves, to bag it, to prevent cross contamination.

But you do make a good point. I don't rinse my hands in the water trough. But I do rinse my hands every so often in a clean(er) bucket of water. I am well aware that doesn't wash germs away. But it makes me feel better. 

The multiple bag isolation was for the benefit of those at Bay's, as I didn't know Ridgetop and her DH and didn't know how they felt about storing poop samples in the same cooler, with food.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> As for @greybeard , I don't think you will see too many postings from him anymore. There must have been some sort of a "dustup" on here, and something about some apologies and such.... he just dropped me a message that he probably would not be posting on here anymore. His health is okay, but his sister is fighting cancer, and other sister has had some serious health issues too.


Thanks Jan, I'm glad his health is OK. Tough going with his sisters.  Please let him know he will generally be missed here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, I hate to admit it - but this morning I had a 'senior' moment.  I had a surgical procedure this past Monday.  Still a bit tired and achy but got up to go to my follow-up appointment this morning.  Got as far as being seated in my truck, motor running, when I decided to double-check my appointment card.  Follow up appointment isn't until Monday...   Geeze - all dressed up and nowhere to go.  (I blame it on the anesthesia, lol!)


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh dear! Sorry to hear you needed a surgical procedure.  I hope all went well and you do (or will) feel better soon.

Don't feel bad. I've had a few of those senior moments too. I don't remember the details, but I recently had a similar situation with an appointment for DH. 

The way I see it. . . Better early than late. Right?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have to say that I’ll miss @greybeard as well. He’s often crossed my mind when I wasn’t present. I didn’t always agree with his approach but his knowledge always blew me away. He will be greatly missed!

If too many of the “older” members take leave, I’ll be doing the same and keep up with a choice few in other ways.

ETA: DH forgot my coffee!!!He did buy me a fountain Pepsi but it’s not the same.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks @Devonviolet.  It wasn't horrible...I had a benign tumor in my neck/face removed.  It had been small and unnoticeable for a few years - then it decided to overstep it's boundaries and get pushy.  (kind of like a guest that hangs around a little too long)  Eviction process was successful, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet

It's so good to hear from you @Wehner Homestead!

I haven't been on much lately, following DH's quadruple bypass. But, have not seen you commenting on the few threads I have been able to check in on. 

I hope all is going well with you.   

And about substituting a "fountain Pepsi"  for coffee.  Coffee is King!!!     That's like comparing apples and oranges.     There is no comparison!


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks @Devonviolet.  It wasn't horrible...I had a benign tumor in my neck/face removed.  It had been small and unnoticeable for a few years - then it decided to overstep it's boundaries and get pushy.  (kind of like a guest that hangs around a little too long)  Eviction process was successful, lol!


Well I'm glad it wasn't anything serious and that you had a good outcome.   It's always best to eliminate growth (of any kind), to minimize risk if it turning into something worse.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> As for [USER=5064]@greybeard , I don't think you will see too many postings from him anymore.  There must have been some sort of a "dustup" on here, and something about some apologies and such.... he just dropped me a message that he probably would not be posting on here anymore.   His health is okay, but his sister is fighting cancer, and other sister has had some serious health issues too.  And with the cattle markets the way they are, is contemplating the move to west Texas where both he and his wife would prefer to go, but the possibility of not having cattle there now as it is alot of work for not being able to make even a fair price with them.  Plus they need alot more land in west Texas, it is more "arid" , and he doesn't know if he really wants to do all that upkeep.
> So he is well, all things considered, but is going in some other directions at this point.[/USER]



That would be me. I did it, I own this one. GB and I had a disagreement, I demanded an apology. I have been the target of his rudeness on more than one occasion, and blown it off, but this time, something snapped and I let him know it. I was ticked off. I even had a moderator check in on it to make sure that I was not out of line. I like GB, have nothing against him, he is/was an asset to this forum and I respect his vast knowledge. He is also known for his rudeness. 

He is not coming back because I demanded an apology? :lol::lol: Good grief. You know, if you can't take it, don't dish it out. 

Now y'all can pile on me and I will shoulder the blame. I'm a big girl and I can take criticism.


----------



## Baymule

I did not intentionally underline that and have no idea why it posted that way. Operator difficulty I suppose.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule... ..I for one  would like to personally thank you for calling him out..
 When I first joined BYH  I had many run ins with the rudeness and interruption of conversations I was having on my journal.  He was snarky  insulting and had me thinking of leaving BYH,  You and Latestarter convinced me to not let him run me off.
I have read new persons posts and he would be so rude to people..I love learning, and I appreciate  people treating others as they would like to be treated...
too many people on this site sat back and  said nonthing to him. Thank you, thank you, thank you ,...for standing up to @ greybeard,
it's  too bad he wasn't  able to humble himself and apologize  to you and the others he insulted  purposely .
I have been biting my tongue all day, thank you


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i had hardly any contact with him but i did see his past post and they were rude for the most part. i wondered if it was just the um way he spoke without knowing it. some relatives of mine are that way. either way its hard for me sometimes to make sure i dont come off weird in forums as my only contact most of the time is my kids so lol i tend to forget adult conversations are like.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> The way I see it. . . Better early than late. Right?


Yes but that would be one long wait! I wonder if the doctor's office has comfortable beds for over weekend guests


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I occasionally have senior moments -- NO anesthesia involved    So, FEM & Devonviolet, you're good! 

Right now, it's chocolate and wine time.    Another type of "senior moment"  -- you know, the "it's good for you" part and I prefer to forget all the other stuff about it.  The French & Italians know it's good for you.     Besides, I worked all day and I deserve to relax & enjoy.  Doing just that!

It's been raining off & on for last couple of hours   Do not need more right now, plenty wet out there!!!   This everyday thing is no fun.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule... ..I for one  would like to personally thank you for calling him out..
> When I first joined BYH  I had many run ins with the rudeness and interruption of conversations I was having on my journal.  He was snarky  insulting and had me thinking of leaving BYH,  You and Latestarter convinced me to not let him run me off.
> I have read new persons posts and he would be so rude to people..I love learning, and I appreciate  people treating others as they would like to be treated...
> too many people on this site sat back and  said nonthing to him. Thank you, thank you, thank you ,...for standing up to @ greybeard,
> it's  too bad he wasn't  able to humble himself and apologize  to you and the others he insulted  purposely .
> I have been biting my tongue all day, thank you


I agree...
I'm still new to this forum but my experience with him was not always good. It's great to help and offer advice, but insulting people and making them feel less-than is not okay.
And unless you like to make people feel that way, apologizing is not that hard to do.
But I wish him the best.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is cooking, got cream and sugar or honey. Breakfast is crepes wrapped around cottage cheese and drizzled with wild plum jelly that didn’t set. Since there is no fail in jelly, it’s wild plum syrup.


----------



## Mini Horses

Gosh, that sounds good, Bay.   Something to do with all this ricotta I am making!!   AND I have some wild blackberry syrup (& some jam...was busy picking along with the birds!)  It's delish!

Goat milk is abundant  and while tasty, useful, and on and on --- how much can I use up .    One being milked 1X day but heavy producer, two more I'm trying to dry off, still gotta work them through.  Work schedule is in my way!  Again.   I hope that I can get some hard cheese made.  Freezer is cheese & milk when you open it.  My bad. Will use the frozen for cheese in a couple weeks when I have the time to devote to it.  Saanens are big producers.  These are 1/2 & 1/4 Nubians, so good cream.

NOW -- STILL -- we have rains, off & on, with some of it heavy -- for next 5 days   Have already had 9" in past week.   It's better than a drought but, too much, to soon.    Where's the faucet?  Wish I could find it!  We need some controls.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Mini Horses  I feel for you about the rain...we have more comming this weekend again.....
I admire and lust for the ricotta cheese  but will have to wait till next kidding to try my hand at making some .......stay as dry as you can


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i wish some of your rain would come here we could use it. my husband getting ready for hunting and i refreshing stella on bird retrival. its funn how God made this dog. she great on the farm most of the time she even helps me catch the roosters when they get out and i cant(being round can make it hard tp bend down fast...). she loves her jobs. sometimes to much she doesnt want to stop but she young and stil learning as long as she stops eating shoes and destorying my plants we be golden.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats it i am fired i was working with stella only second day of the refreshing and first i through the decoy up a tree and got it down.. then i throw it on the roof 30 feet up and its still up there i bought it yesterday grrr of course the dog knew the area it went but unable to retriev and looked at me like really... i need your stprm mini


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well we came to the desion to sale all seven goats at auction come wensday we be dropping them off tuesday. currenlty not enough time and not enough money to finish front fence without it make them more expensive then buying milk and nakes ne have less time. some goatd will be harder to say good bye to then others.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well we came to the desion to sale all seven goats at auction come wensday we be dropping them off tuesday.


I know that's hard.   But, you can always get back to it later if it makes sense for your family.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

add tp that we been trying to move and save up money to so that we can have our own place and because of the cureent houses condition this just isnt the right time. i wish is was through.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> add tp that we been trying to move and save up money to so that we can have our own place and because of the cureent houses condition this just isnt the right time. i wish is was through.



Your children will be older and able to help more after you get your own place......then having animals may be easier on you and more interesting  for your children.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

true. just a hard choice but probably the best fpr now with four little ones and homeschooling. just sad about. we be keeping the chickens, ducks and geese for now. so thats not so bad.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> true. just a hard choice but probably the best fpr now with four little ones and homeschooling. just sad about. we be keeping the chickens, ducks and geese for now. so thats not so bad.



After the goats are gone a hour, .....and the time comes when you usually milk and feed them....you will be amazed  at  what a relief it can be to eliminate  that chore.... and gain that time for something else........and the savings of $$$, oh boy...that new house is in your future.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yup. i ditched the goats today didnt milk yet gonna dry them up some of our adventure today. they had a blast we went for a train ride, played on a playground, went swimming, and walked around the park watching deer, ducks, geese, evil squirrels lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> I admire and lust for the ricotta cheese  but



Posted recipe on here about a week ago.  When ready, if you want it again I'll send it to you.  It's really good.  I liked Bay's stuffed crepes ideas this AM & no time to make the crepes, so 2 spoons, one with cheese, one with jam.   YUM.     It's also good mixed with things like garlic/basil, etc. as a spread.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> some goatd will be harder to say good bye to then others.



This is always true!   But you have so many things to worry over and care for (like children! ) plus a child on the way -- it's probably a good decision for now.  Hey, someone is ALWAYS selling a goat or three.  

Speaking of goats -- I need to milk.  Will be thinking of you


----------



## CntryBoy777

...I hate it when "life" gets me behind on threads and things being said....and I don't want to keep "dredging up" something of the past....but, seeing as how I have also "experienced" GB's mess...however, I also got many good lessons on a variety of topics....it is his "choice" to leave and if he can't swallow his "pride" enough to make an apology....which he never would...then, the Herd is better of without him....I believe that @Baymule had every right to say what she did and knew she could certainly speak for herself.....as I did thru the mess we were dealing with this time last year....there are several others that I miss having here, but being knowledgeable and having experience doesn't mean ya can run roughshod over others and belittle them.....I know I don't have much to offer, but I do share what I do know some about....and hopefully can give someone a smile ever now and then....and to me, the commrodery here is what it is all about....I sure am glad to be able to call most all here a friend....and of course, some are a bit more "dear" than others, but so is the way of life.....Thanks for being here....and allowing me to be apart of the "Herd"....


----------



## Baymule

coffee is ready. Breakfast was a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well said @CntryBoy777!  I agree that GB had some good info to share. However, I was also the victim of his rudeness more than once. And telling him I didn't appreciate being treated that way wasn't enough. So, I stopped responding to anything he said.  I personally won't miss him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> Well said @CntryBoy777!  I agree that GB had some good info to share. However, I was also the victim of his rudeness more than once. And telling him I didn't appreciate being treated that way wasn't enough. So, I stopped responding to anything he said.  I personally won't miss him.



Truth be told...we probably could start our own "me too " page on the subject of greybeards rudeness....but  I am happy to read that more people are comming forward with their feelings.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> ...I hate it when "life" gets me behind on threads and things being said....and I don't want to keep "dredging up" something of the past....but, seeing as how I have also "experienced" GB's mess...however, I also got many good lessons on a variety of topics....it is his "choice" to leave and if he can't swallow his "pride" enough to make an apology....which he never would...then, the Herd is better of without him....I believe that @Baymule had every right to say what she did and knew she could certainly speak for herself.....as I did thru the mess we were dealing with this time last year....there are several others that I miss having here, but being knowledgeable and having experience doesn't mean ya can run roughshod over others and belittle them.....I know I don't have much to offer, but I do share what I do know some about....and hopefully can give someone a smile ever now and then....and to me, the commrodery here is what it is all about....I sure am glad to be able to call most all here a friend....and of course, some are a bit more "dear" than others, but so is the way of life.....Thanks for being here....and allowing me to be apart of the "Herd"....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> ...I hate it when "life" gets me behind on threads and things being said....and I don't want to keep "dredging up" something of the past....but, seeing as how I have also "experienced" GB's mess...however, I also got many good lessons on a variety of topics....it is his "choice" to leave and if he can't swallow his "pride" enough to make an apology....which he never would...then, the Herd is better of without him....I believe that @Baymule had every right to say what she did and knew she could certainly speak for herself.....as I did thru the mess we were dealing with this time last year....there are several others that I miss having here, but being knowledgeable and having experience doesn't mean ya can run roughshod over others and belittle them.....I know I don't have much to offer, but I do share what I do know some about....and hopefully can give someone a smile ever now and then....and to me, the commrodery here is what it is all about....I sure am glad to be able to call most all here a friend....and of course, some are a bit more "dear" than others, but so is the way of life.....Thanks for being here....and allowing me to be apart of the "Herd"....


You have a lot to offer! You tell great jokes, you make people laugh...and you identify all the snakes!
Those are some great qualities


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> coffee is ready. Breakfast was a bowl of cereal.


Wow, livin' on the edge there Bay 
Mind if I have some of that cereal? 

Coffee is on!
Selling 2 rabbits today, hopefully more. Work has been crazy so it's nice to have a day off!
The weather is incredible! 78 today...feels like fall


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> coffee is ready. Breakfast was a bowl of cereal.



I had some health food - smoked brisket and egg on a biscuit.


----------



## Baymule

I got more cereal. We butchered 4 more EE young roosters. Just finished, cloroxed everything and am done. Set out rib eye steaks for supper. For some reason I don’t want chicken.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i can understand that feeling. uh four out of five are either having allergies are have a mild cold. not feeling well today two cranky toddlers and cracky parents lol poor lucy she the only the feels fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

mlrning all. its monday here  which means its a school day. i nees to run out and go milk. start breakfast and the school will began. probably a long day of reveiw before we start our new books. (add to the fact we didnt do schoold friday or saturday like we suppose to ). tomorrow is the day that my goats go. i am still torn about it butlimited choice and its the better one for them and us.   we been looking at houses and there alot more in our price range that are nicer without having to have two acres so thats something to think about.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> mlrning all. its monday here  which means its a school day. i nees to run out and go milk. start breakfast and the school will began. probably a long day of reveiw before we start our new books. (add to the fact we didnt do schoold friday or saturday like we suppose to ). tomorrow is the day that my goats go. i am still torn about it butlimited choice and its the better one for them and us.   we been looking at houses and there alot more in our price range that are nicer without having to have two acres so thats something to think about.


Sometimes the bigger decisions are what to give up and what the gains will be. Give up goats-gain your own home. Even on a small lot you can have a few chickens and a garden. I did that for years at our previous home. You get nothing back in rent, but paying for your own home means that someday you can sell it, apply that money for a down payment, buy the house with 2 acres and have goats again. Now go house shopping!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol been doing that lol my husband bigest reserve on moving the last several years has been hisngrandparents want to leave him their house with some land and he saw moving as a waste however since the mobile has only gotten worse and turned into a money pit he game. we have had the ac fixed i want to say twice this year and multiple times before that to were its pretty much a new unit, the the electrical pole need to be fixed, three maybe upto five water leaks. inside outlits werent working. another outside outlit on the pole wasnt wprking. the windows will have to be replaced or temporary resealed. the outside siding and trim need to be done, the masterbath shower has a busted pipe that needs fixing but same time the entire shower need to be replaced... i could keep going. its been crazy with trying to repair only to turn around and something else breaks and we dont own the house and its poissble we wont nothing written in stone so makes it hard to decide what to fix and what to leave. so i feel its better this way.


----------



## Baymule

You got your priorities straight.


----------



## Bruce

Nothing says you can't go to the grandparent's house when the time comes and sell the one you buy now. You can make money on the house you buy but like Bay said, you get nothing back from rent.



AmberLops said:


> You have a lot to offer! You tell great jokes, you make people laugh...and you identify all the snakes!
> Those are some great qualities


And I'd bet the man could make lemonade from a stone!!


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> As for @greybeard , I don't think you will see too many postings from him anymore. There must have been some sort of a "dustup" on here, and something about some apologies and such.... he just dropped me a message that he probably would not be posting on here anymore. His health is okay, but his sister is fighting cancer, and other sister has had some serious health issues too. And with the cattle markets the way they are, is contemplating the move to west Texas where both he and his wife would prefer to go, but the possibility of not having cattle there now as it is alot of work for not being able to make even a fair price with them. Plus they need alot more land in west Texas, it is more "arid" , and he doesn't know if he really wants to do all that upkeep.
> So he is well, all things considered, but is going in some other directions at this point.




Now I feel really guilty since it was my posting about my son buying his new (used) truck that Greybeard got upset about.  And got several people upset with him.  I actually missed a great deal of the conversation since I was not on BYH during that week (getting ready for a 4th July party) and was surprised with the responses when I came back.  But I am probably responsible for the fuss in the first place with my post about DS2 buying his truck.  I *am* surprised that Greybeard would decide to drop out of BYH over that though. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> I, for one, will miss his postings and advice. He gave so freely of his time to help folks here and was, unfortunately, chastised for his occasional bluntness. It's a shame because he was a wealth of knowledge.


He could be amusing, he was incredibly knowledgeable, and certainly shared that knowledge willingly with others.  I also enjoyed his postings (for the most part) but occasionally he was more than blunt and hurt feelings unnecessarily.  Like *frustratedearthmother* though I will miss him and hope he will reconsider and come back.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. School and have a guy coming to look at the farm to see about the septic. Hopefully we'll get some riding this week. But have to mow as there's finally enough rain to make the grass grow.


----------



## Baymule

You are up early! I'll take that coffee and thanks!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Now I feel really guilty since it was my posting about my son buying his new (used) truck that Greybeard got upset about.  And got several people upset with him.  I actually missed a great deal of the conversation since I was not on BYH during that week (getting ready for a 4th July party) and was surprised with the responses when I came back.  But I am probably responsible for the fuss in the first place with my post about DS2 buying his truck.  I *am* surprised that Greybeard would decide to drop out of BYH over that though.
> 
> 
> He could be amusing, he was incredibly knowledgeable, and certainly shared that knowledge willingly with others.  I also enjoyed his postings (for the most part) but occasionally he was more than blunt and hurt feelings unnecessarily.  Like *frustratedearthmother* though I will miss him and hope he will reconsider and come back.


You don't have anything to feel guilty about. I am the one who called him out on his behavior. For him to leave over that is downright silly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

first its no ones fault for someone else actions sp you and bay can bpth stop feeling guiltly over this. he the one that made the choice to one be rude and two not put his pride aside to appologize and leave instead. so there that.
i woke up two hours late... that being said i also didnt get in hed til 12 only to have my youngest son wake up at 12:30 and he didnt go back to sleep until 1. then another one woke up around 3:30-4 am so if my alarm went off i didnt hear it. cooking breakfast, then gonna feed milk and load everyone up. will be try to pasturize as much milk as i can an freeze some more to help with the fact they wont be here. i also need to find a place to put it in the freezer.... lol.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
I need a break from this rain...anyone want it? Please take it! 
Selling a few angoras today, then have to make a run to TSC to pick up rabbit food.
Pretty boring day so far, but i'm sure there'll end up being some kind of crazy thing that happens...seems to be how it works around here on boring days. Like chasing angoras through the woods 
Yesterday my French angora buck got out of his cage...I think the breed just likes to escape because so far all 4 out of 5 have escaped at some point... and he took off as fast as he could...I had to run through the woods, in the rain and it took me about 15 minutes to catch him...of course his coat was one huge, felted mat covered in dirt/mud/leaves 
Anyways! Hope everyone has a great day, stay cool if it's hot and stay dry if it's raining like it is here


----------



## Pastor Dave

2nd coffee of the day is finished. Going to go feed/water the rabbits. My first cup at 6:30ish is a half cup so I can get back to sleep for a couple more hours after getting the boys on the bus.

Once I get my goats, I plan to get the boys on the bus, go do feeding and milking, and then come in and grab a nap. It will be a little different sleep schedule for summer break, but that only lasts 2 mos, so might as well keep it similar to the other 10 mos. The rabbits are not on a dedicated schedule like goats will be. They have enough water and feed for 2 or 3 days, but everything needs freshened and I open the barn up, etc. I get to them now when I do, but it will be more regulated once the goats and chickens are here.

I know a guy now that feeds at 5am or gets up at 5am and comes back in and naps before doing his other chores, etc, so I guess I will too. I try to do jobs and knock out chores before going to work and waiting til Saturday or Sunday afternoons to get in the longer tasks.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!  @Jesusfreak101 I feel your kiddos pain, forgot my allergy meds yesterday. Feeling it now. But at least the poison ivy is gone. Hoping ds will work on his school work better today... I need to get out to mow today, so I can go riding Friday. Probably with kids as I can't figure out a babysitter.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day to my sweet DH!    We're going to try a new restaurant for his celebratory lunch.  Looking forward to getting out to do that.  

Had my second cup  of coffee already and want to get outside soon and hopefully accomplish a few things before we head out.

Happy Wednesday ya'll!


----------



## Baymule

Going for my second cup too. We got a little over an INCH OF RAIN yesterday! It was beautiful. It is a welcome relief from the dry scorching heat. Forecast today is high of 89 degrees instead of the usual 99 degrees. We had dry sand over a foot deep in places, wind blew up our own private sand storms. Thank you dear Lord for the rain!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay i think i need coffee not much sleep again. my voice is really rough... pollen is high today. its weird to think i dont have to milk.... making my to do list and breakfast.  plently still to do.
i know your promise i avoid the meds while pregnant.
have great lunch with your dh fustrtedearthmother
ok bay i am jealous we still are getting rain for awhile i tired of no rain. ok and i am tired of.summer. lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Enough rain here to share with A L L of you!!!   I can't mow fast enough  -- even at all, grass is so wet -- tall, wet, won't dry.   Then there's work, which gets in the way of when I am home to do.    Hey, I milked in the rain 2 days ago -- light sprinkly stuff.  The bucks are going bonkers.  My white buck is a crappy brown over much of his body      At least the temps are ok, mid 80s.

With a "holiday" weekend coming up, food demos are heavy booked.    Gotta convince customers to buy snacks, grill food, drinks, etc.      All part of the money machine.  

Last night I had a fried egg & bacon wrap for dinner, while I stirred milk to make cheese.   This morningit was fresh goat cheese and figs with my coffee.   Only the coffee & wrap were from the store.   Very nice of my animals to give back.  

IT IS "HUMP" DAY.....  enjoy it.   Wait!!  Do you have "hump day" when you retire???


----------



## Baymule

Every day is hump day. LOL


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
No rain in the forecast today...YAY! 
Getting everything ready for the farmers market on Saturday...hopefully it's a cloudy day but so far it looks like it'll be sunny. I have a bunch of baby blankets, felted bears and perfumes to sell!
I'm trying to decide if I want to bring a couple Angora babies...depends on the weather though 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hump day whats that lol its never ending week here lol aleast it feels that way.
amber i hope it goes well on saturday for you.  my parents cant decide if they coming up this weekend or the nexted


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am curious @Mini Horses, what consistency does the goat cheese result in? Does it firm up, or what can it be used for if it's just sorta curdled, yogurt consistency? Inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## promiseacres

Needed a 2nd cup... decided to put the horses out on pasture for a couple of hours this morning... Mom's dumb morgan mare couldn't wait her turn and charged the fence...  bounce off it, tore her face up... she's now in the small paddock. We spent over 2 hours fixing the fence and looking for the nails that were popped off.. still 3 out there.  but we needed to get school done. Mom of course isn't answering her phone... if it was my horse I'd be thinking stitches but since it's just a pasture pet... not sure it's worth it... I'm not going to try to clean it up by myself as dumb as this mare acts with fly spray.... I really didn't need this today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A telescoptic magnet works well for finding those things....I got mine for a couple of bucks at an auto parts store and have used it many times.....sure hate ya having to deal with that today........seems to always happen when ya have plans or an arm long list of things to get done.....hope nothing else rears its ugly head to upset your day....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Every day is hump day. LOL


Or as @Jesusfreak101 said, there is NO hump day because you work 7 days a week.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> A telescoptic magnet works well for finding those things....I got mine for a couple of bucks at an auto parts store and have used it many times.....sure hate ya having to deal with that today........seems to always happen when ya have plans or an arm long list of things to get done.....hope nothing else rears its ugly head to upset your day....



I got a long handled magnet also at a "sale table" where they have less than top shelf tools in many of the stores like an auto parts and TSC and our local feed co-op.  It has a flat head about the size of a flat baseball.  Used it several times to try to find stuff that has gotten dropped/lost off a truck or something.  It is great.  I have found unbelieveable numbers of screws/nails/metal pieces of stuff with it.  Also have a small one with a telescoping handle but really like the bigger one even if it is a stationary handle.  They are great.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. woke up at 4:30... couldn't sleep. DH has gotten our anniversary weekend off in a couple of weeks and says we might go horse camping...ack! 
@CntryBoy777 we have a couple of magnets, one on a pole and one with wheels. I only found the one with wheels. We searched and searched but finally gave up. I finally got a hold of Mom about 2 and she came out and decided no stitches though it was still bleeding. We treated the wounds and then she came back in the evening to retreat.. I got the mowing done here and DH did the farm. Plus he finished fixing the fence.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I hope your day is better than yesterday. Horse camping is exactly what you need. It restores your inner happiness.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Everybody in Florida hunker down and stay safe! What nobody is saying is after Dorian charges through Florida, then where is it heading? 

It's hot here, going out to pull some giant ragweed and lambs quarters out of the garden this morning, maybe a wagon load for Ringo and his girls and one for the lambs. By that time I will be soaked and need a shower. DH has a Dr appointment this afternoon in Tyler. While we are in Tyler, we are going by East Texas Seed Company to get Crimson clover seed, Prine Tertaploid Rye grass seed and 5 pounds of chicory seed. I need to get some more lime, will lime the "new" ground and sow seed in the coming month.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good morning!  On my second cup and trying to decide what to do today.  The original plan was to hook up the trailer early and go pick up some stock panels to create a dry lot for the critters.  I was trying to plan ahead so I can be ready to broadcast fall seeds.   Need to be able to give it a chance to get established.  But, dealership has my truck because they didn't get finished with routine maintenance and the recalls - ugh.  Specifically told them yesterday morning that I didn't want to leave it overnight.  Sooooo no panels this morning.  Grrrrr.  Oh well - gotta adapt and make another plan.   It's life - what else is new, lol!

To all those in Florida - stay safe!


----------



## Mini Horses

Dorian -- our weather cast says WE, here on VA coast,  should expect rains from this storm about Thur-Fri.  Seems a front is settling on us that "should" keep storm just South of us but, expect rains.   So that means NC & SC will be rained upon just prior.     With all that said -- who knows until it's over ??   

This thing seems to be doing it's own routing.  If it stays over land,  weakens.  If it goes over water, strengthens -- and we are ON the water.   For me, I will be sure to have gas stashed to run the generator, if needed.  Otherwise, I'm pretty prepared.

YUCK on truck saying overnight, FEM.  Hate when I actually have a whole day to do, plans in place, and bingo...life happens.  Just seems so unfair.  Who knows when you'll be ready again.

Have done three 14 hr days in a row and I just turned off all alarms and slept until 7:30 this morning.  How wonderful that was!!  Needed the sleep and even went to bed early, so I got almost 9 hrs -- in a row!   So very unusual.  So nice.  You feel like a "new person" when you sleep -- who knew?    I'm sure the "gang" is wondering where I am by now...they are fine, just don't really believe that.  Spoiled.

I work later but, ya'll have a fun farm day!   Of course, many of you also work today -- so we should try to have a fun work day.


----------



## Mike CHS

These storms are so unpredictable.  In 2004, Hurricane Ivan did a job on the Florida panhandle before finally pushing east.  Most people that I knew didn't have power or TV so we were surprised when the storm did a 360 out in the Atlantic and hit the Gulf again several days later but this time it hit further west.


----------



## AmberLops

I couldn't live where hurricanes hit....they do so much damage.
I heard that quite a few counties in Georgia are under a state of emergency too.
To everyone in Dorian's path....STAY SAFE


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> I couldn't live where hurricanes hit....they do so much damage.
> I heard that quite a few counties in Georgia are under a state of emergency too.
> To everyone in Dorian's path....STAY SAFE


WHATTTT????? You’ve never had a hurricane party? Girl you have been missing the FUN!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

I’m hot, soaked with sweat and filthy. Headed in for a shower and something to eat. I’m hungry too. NOW BJ wants to come out and dig a ditch with the tractor. Sitting in a chair watching. He has an appointment with his cardiologist today for random chest pains..... and he thinks I’m going inside? Not happening.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> He has an appointment with his cardiologist today for random chest pains.


Uh oh!  Glad he's getting checked out - but couldn't the ditch digging wait until after his appointment?  Really hope everything works out well!


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope BJ doesn't have to go the route of @Devonviolet's DH! Though that is better than the alternative.



Baymule said:


> What nobody is saying is after Dorian charges through Florida, then where is it heading?


Latest NOAA picture shows it hitting FL around the Ft. Pierce/Vero Beach area (best as I can figure) at 2 PM Tues at > 110 MPH winds, then heading straight up to Jacksonville at 2 PM Wed with 74-110 MPH winds. That is good news for @CntryBoy777 and @B&B Happy goats, not so good for the people on the east coast of the state.


----------



## Bruce

Made it to Waterville, ME, having dinner with SuperChemicalGirl, then up to Moncton, New Brunswick tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is the one thing about most hurricanes....unpredictable and things change over and over again....so, ya can only prepare when there is one, but until it is a day and a half away ya really can't be sure....just prepared....the anticipation can drive ya nuts if ya let it, but it is my tbeory that if ya can't change or affect it....ya just take it as it comes....my Master has things under control and will deal with what is presented.....


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce BJ already had a triple bypass 4 years ago. I keep a close eye on him. Dr said stop taking blood pressure medicine for 2 weeks. Take BP and pulse 3 times a day, keep a log. We go back in 2 weeks. BP medicine may be dropping his BP too low. We’ll start there with something easy, if that’s not it, we’ll try something else.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Made it to Waterville, ME, having dinner with SuperChemicalGirl, then up to Moncton, New Brunswick tomorrow.


Enjoy your visits!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> @Bruce BJ already had a triple bypass 4 years ago. I keep a close eye on him. Dr said stop taking blood pressure medicine for 2 weeks. Take BP and pulse 3 times a day, keep a log. We go back in 2 weeks. BP medicine may be dropping his BP too low. We’ll start there with something easy, if that’s not it, we’ll try something else.


There was a period of about 2yrs that I had to take my pressure before taking a pill, for the same reason....if at 120+ take a pill and below skip it....it was annoying doing that, but was much better than the alternative.....


----------



## Bruce

Seems like a reasonable thing to do, same as with diabetes. Don't know how much insulin you need until you check the level.I hope BJ's issue is just the BP medicine!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Seems like a reasonable thing to do, same as with diabetes. Don't know how much insulin you need until you check the level.I hope BJ's issue is just the BP medicine!


Me too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Me too!


...me too


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Me 3!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> WHATTTT????? You’ve never had a hurricane party? Girl you have been missing the FUN!


Really?? I can't tell if you're joking or not!
Hmmm...let me know when Texas is getting hit by a hurricane and i'll come over and stay with you ha ha! 
And me 4! I hope your hubby is okay and that his pain is nothing serious


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Really?? I can't tell if you're joking or not!
> Hmmm...let me know when Texas is getting hit by a hurricane and i'll come over and stay with you ha ha!
> And me 4! I hope your hubby is okay and that his pain is nothing serious


We are far enough inland now that hurricanes just throw rain and wind, nothing like being along the coast. You don't need a hurricane to come visit!

Coffee is on, I already drank most of it, I'll make another pot.


----------



## promiseacres

Yeast donuts ! 
Got my trail ride in yesterday.  then ran after feed and groceries. 
Today slept in...


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like you are doing ok, promise....a ride AND now donuts!

I had strawberries, a bacon/egg/cheese wrap, with homemade cheese.    Plenty of coffee in the pot and if you like milk/cream, there's about 6 gal there.  In fact, chocolate syrup is right there, have cold chocolate milk!!  Please drink all you want.  Putting another gallon in freezer for the cheddar I plan to make next month, when I have time to do it.  

Weather here is just fantastic today.  Same predicted for next 2 days.   Of course, I am working   Holidays they push the food & drink things.  Today I'm cooking steaks!  Yesterday, beer sampled.  Tomorrow, cookies.   You just bounce from one thing to another    Actually, most are fun demos.

It's "looking" like I will be off Tues/Wed.    Need to be!  My grass is butt deep to a tall giraffe.   Too wet to mow in AM, often too late in PM -- after chores.   

Farmer cut the orchard grass across the street.  Hope he'll do the alfalfa next week  Need to get a SUPPLY....my goaties love that stuff!   Hope Dorian stays away, don't need rain on it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. @Mini Horses I think your breakfast sounds better than store bought donuts. But having them again today. Oh well. Looks like rain today.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee here and toast with my home made wild plum jam. I can eat the jam with a spoon, it's so good. Lunch will be yesterdays pork roast in cream of mushroom soup and onion soup mix, with 2 bags of frozen mixed vegetables tossed in this morning (crock pot) to make stew/soup.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks for the coffee!  Woke up to the smells of cooked pig wafting through my house.  Dry rubbed and sat in the fridge for 12 hours yesterday and cooked low and slow for 10 hours overnight.  It will turn into pulled pork later today.  Yum!


----------



## Baymule

Haha, we are both pigging out! Yours looks a whole lot better than mine.


----------



## AmberLops

Yum! Save some for me! 
Coffee is on, sun tea is brewing in the yard...today's gonna be a hot one!


----------



## Mini Horses

@frustratedearthmother,      I would be having that right now -- for breakfast!     Looks soooo good.   I'm a supper for breakfast kinda person -- leftovers, overnight cooks, etc.  Plus, I find I rarely have "time" to do an evening meal if it isn't already cooked.   They say you should have your bigger meal in the morning  guess my body agrees.     All I know is that I would be chowing down on that lovely crusty, browned, caramelized pork!! 

Checked the news for a weather update on Dorian.  Looks like this storm is going to share with everyone on the East coast!  
There IS a very, very slight chance that it will skirt some and blow on out further when it gets to the Outer Banks area    At any rate, Thurs thru Sat looks WET!!!        Better get some hay ready cause we know the goats can get wet -- they will need and expect 4star service in the barn!  I can get wet, in their opinion.  Will sure make milking fun -- location is not where they bed down and involves walking OUTSIDE to it.Only milking one now & 1X day but, with 3/4-1gal a day, can't miss the event.   Which makes me think -- dang, that's a LOT of weight to carry around!

Working later -- easy demo...cookie type thing & grapes.   Guess chickens would like me to come open their coop --  I'm lazing with my coffee.  They have food/water in there.  

Everyone on E coast, get ready.   But -- have a good day, while you can.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> @frustratedearthmother, I would be having that right now -- for breakfast!  Looks soooo good. I'm a supper for breakfast kinda person -- leftovers, overnight cooks, etc. Plus, I find I rarely have "time" to do an evening meal if it isn't already cooked. They say you should have your bigger meal in the morning  guess my body agrees.  All I know is that I would be chowing down on that lovely crusty, browned, caramelized pork!!



We think alike MH!  I can testify that it is YUMMY!  And, it goes pretty well with coffee, lol!
My evenings are about to get busy again - going back to work next week....  This will help with at least a couple of meals that I won't have to cook after work.   

Just a hair more than 4 months until retirement!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH wants breakfast...thinking smokeys and pancakes...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Leftover pizza for breakfast. Going to be another hot one today. 99 degrees, waiting on fall.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> waiting on fall.


x10000000
We're forecast to get triple digits for about 5 days I a row...  when will it end????


----------



## AmberLops

I'm SO looking forward to fall.

Coffee is on 
Was it just me or was yesterday the longest day in existence? I wanted the day to be over at noon!
Had 2 no-shows for rabbits, which is a huge waste of time since I have to drive into town. One of them re-scheduled for today...we'll see.
When I was doing rabbits chores this morning, my neighbors dog was running around my yard. I called her over and she has a lot of hair loss and painful looking skin that didn't have last time I saw her.
So I made her some shampoo with oils, silver and a bunch of other stuff, put it in a bag with directions and left it in her owner's mailbox.Hopefully he'll use it on her, she doesn't look good.

Anyways, stay cool everyone and have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

@AmberLops  Hopefully, he will use it on her!    We know it will only get worse if something doesn't happen.  

Yesterday was a day L O N G here, too.  Worked and let me tell you, the whole world was shopping at WalMart!   Home, moved goats around, fed, collected eggs & shut coops, milked...now, after dark & finally inside for the night!  Deal with milk, frig full....ready for bed, can't go to sleep   Get up, play solitare, get sleepy, back to bed.

Had to be up to get trash cans out, feeding done & into town to pick up DD who dropped car for minor work & state inspection at dealer.  THEN realize that school started today -- and that I have the "take DGD to school" starting this week.    It's Thu & Fri this month, M/T/W the next, and so on.  DGD hasn't seemed real interested in getting her drivers license, so we continue to deliver her each morning.   She buses home.  Talking with DD on way home this AM, we felt the good part was that when she turns 18 in April, she won't have to have & we won't have to pay for driver training.    That's $250....I can buy another roll of fence with that!!  

Having worked 9 days in a row, I am taking today to be home.  Yeah, work will happen but, more to my liking.    Now I just have to draw a straw to see which "gotta do" will get done.   Plus there will be laundry and some heavy crockpot cooking.  Next week is beyond busy for me and I know if I don't pre-cook I won't eat the way I should.  Not good.   So this week I will do several heavy meal preps, to eat & to freeze some.

Then, there's that Dorian thing happening --  when, where?  At this point, they are saying expect heavy rains and maybe not much more where I am.  Storm surge at coast,  50 miles out, so not here.   If rains are really heavy & long, we do get an amount of flooding near the rivers and some roads are often closed in spots.   Again, not my farm.  Winds are an issue   Just have to wait for it & see what happens!

  late this AM...reschedule me!   

Everyone have a great, great day!!!!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> x10000000
> We're forecast to get triple digits for about 5 days I a row... when will it end????



_ NEVER!!_


----------



## Mike CHS

Those kind of temps I can do without.    We have been in the low 90's for a couple of days but it's supposed to be low 80's for the next few days.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Those kind of temps I can do without.    We have been in the low 90's for a couple of days but it's supposed to be low 80's for the next few days.


I wish!


----------



## Alaskan

We are cooling down. 

No more 60s...  50s now and the world is coloring up.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Temps are a lovely  mid 70s.... my favorite time of the year is September. Cool mornings and warmer afternoons but perfect weather for jeans and maybe a sweatshirt in the evenings. Got some rabbits bred last night...


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres,  breeding time....always anticipation.  At least with rabbits they can be easily moved from cage to cage.

Here, I am dealing with rut for goats.  These bucks   DS says the one "stinks" from far away.  Well, I'm apparently nose blind because it isn't THAT bad...you have to be closer.   One is a real escape artist and if a doe was cycling, he sure has found her!   I have found him in with the herd, more than once.  HOW he is getting out?   I believe he can fly!! The other, older buck, isn't such a problem.   It's an adventure. 

This morning we have heavy fog.  It's slowly lifting.  Very hot into late hours yesterday, 92 high & still 80 at 9PM -- 70 out there now.   They say -- Dorian will probably bring rains Thur & Fri, with those winds of tropical force.  Not wanting either but, especially the heavy winds.  

I did get to cut the yard and one of the lower fields, yesterday.   Tall grass was heading and so some free seed.   In our area, it will recover well and provide winter graze a little longer...mix of warm & cool weather grasses.   This rain will pop it back up fast.   Should help with less hay needs.  Depends on weather  

You guys in FL -- getting rains??   I see there's a system in the Gulf, looks like TX may be wet, too.   So far, it's been a light hurricane season, for which I am thankful!

Time for something to eat.    Coffee is good, help yourself


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Sunny and cool this morning. 
Had the horse's teeth floated yesterday, well just Duke. During both John and Jocelyn took their horses for a bareback ride.   They continue to get more independent. Which is awesome but still makes my heart stop at moments. Yesterday afternoon we started a will....want a plan for our kids IF something happened to us. Also getting the paperwork for Power of Attorney and Medical decisions for both of us... Not fun but glad it's in process.


----------



## Baymule

Waiting on daylight so I can put Ringo and the ewes in the garden for a couple of hours. Going to hit 100* today, so I want to graze them while it is not 100* LOL. Then I'll put the lambs in for a couple of hours. Yesterday I didn't get started until 8:00 and by 11:00 it was hot and I put the lambs back in the shade. The garden went to crap this year, ragweed and lambs quarters are over my head, might as well use it for grazing, the sheep LOVE the weeds. By 11 AM it will be in the mid 90's.

Thanks for the coffee, had a cup. May save the rest for iced coffee later on......nah, going for another cup!


----------



## Baymule

Getting dressed, going out to start the day. Then I'll be canning meat for the dogs. It's clean out the freezer time.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule I never got a garden started this year!   So much rain, then heavy work schedule...gave up on it.   I didn't have weeds..lol..but, the goats grazed the grass.  Should be fun in the Spring      BUT..that's life.    Hey, those weeds are full of vit/min they like and save some hay/grass for a day or two. 

It was foggy here this AM.   Rain bands moving in later today, then Dorian will be off shore tomorrow.  So, ALL day rain/winds.  Sounds like something I could do without.     Especially since I work tomorrow -- gotta love running into the store in the rain.   Customers will stay home, so it's gonna be slow go.  Then  milking in the rain???   Hmmm, bet we will empty her before I leave and she won't get a night milking.  It'll be ok as I'm only doing 1X day with her, so just a few hrs early & we can both miss the rain dance.    Yeah, have an indoor place  but need to rearrange "stuff"...…..

Otherwise -- everything is good -- especially my coffee.    Needed that jolt this AM.  First day (of many) for taking DGD to school.   We leave at 6:45...it's just breaking light about 6:30.  They start early around here.   It re-arranges my schedule!!      With school starting it has re-arranged a LOT of our schedules.  Public or home schooling.  Changes abound.

Better get myself on out to finish a couple things that need my attention.


----------



## AmberLops

Sounds like everyone is super busy today!
Coffee is on, extra strong this morning 
I have 2 rabbits to sell today, then people coming on Saturday and Sunday for more rabbits!
Today is a gonna be the nicest day weather-wise so far this week/weekend.
85 and sunny...hopefully not humid!
Stay cool and have a great day everyone


----------



## Mini Horses

Just picking up a little wind here, some very light rain off & on.  It will get worse about 3 AM...then most of day Friday.  Hope power isn't lost here but, generator full & a couple extra  containers, in case.   VA Beach & Norfolk are anticipating a LOT of power outage.  We may get lucky here.

Right now, Carolinas are getting huge rains & ocean surge.  There is always that flooding/surge concerns with any storm, this one promises a good hit.    Hope it slows but, right now, it's increasing again -- almost back into a 3.  Carolina has had some really hard hits in past 2 yrs.  Whole towns flooded.  No doubt that is a fear with this one.  Hope all can stay safe.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Just picking up a little wind here, some very light rain off & on.  It will get worse about 3 AM...then most of day Friday.  Hope power isn't lost here but, generator full & a couple extra  containers, in case.   VA Beach & Norfolk are anticipating a LOT of power outage.  We may get lucky here.
> 
> Right now, Carolinas are getting huge rains & ocean surge.  There is always that flooding/surge concerns with any storm, this one promises a good hit.    Hope it slows but, right now, it's increasing again -- almost back into a 3.  Carolina has had some really hard hits in past 2 yrs.  Whole towns flooded.  No doubt that is a fear with this one.  Hope all can stay safe.




Hope you don't  loose power or get any damage, we were very lucky and dodged the bullet with it taking the east coast route. Be safe, , let us know how your ok


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses  - geeze - sure hope you don't get anything rough.  But, sounds like you're prepared if/when it happens.  Keep your  head down and stay safe!


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Just picking up a little wind here, some very light rain off & on.  It will get worse about 3 AM...then most of day Friday.  Hope power isn't lost here but, generator full & a couple extra  containers, in case.   VA Beach & Norfolk are anticipating a LOT of power outage.  We may get lucky here.
> 
> Right now, Carolinas are getting huge rains & ocean surge.  There is always that flooding/surge concerns with any storm, this one promises a good hit.    Hope it slows but, right now, it's increasing again -- almost back into a 3.  Carolina has had some really hard hits in past 2 yrs.  Whole towns flooded.  No doubt that is a fear with this one.  Hope all can stay safe.


Stay safe


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
Praying for those who are in the path of Dorian.


----------



## MtViking

Good Friday morning, one more day of the daily grind, then I get to work at the homestead. We have football games tonight and tomorrow, and dump runs to make plus Boy Scout meetings to schedule. It’s gonna be a busy weekend. I’ve been trying to breed the new rabbits but no luck yet. Yesterday when I was feeding everyone and saying yellow I noticed one of our girls is a LOT bigger than she was a couple days ago, so I’m suspecting she might be pregnant from the place we got her from. I put the nest box in because if she is pregnant I have no idea when she’s due. It’s definitely not from my house she has zero access to the buck except the last couple days and they were 100% supervised with zero mountings let alone fall offs. So that’s exciting. Everyone enjoy the day and have a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning!!!     Good news.  Dorian lost a lot of force and is losing a lot of moisture on everyone.    NC is getting the brunt of it along the Outer Banks.   The storm has been so very slow moving that it just enhances the torment  Lots of rain.  At this moment, they report the eye just off Cape Hatteras -- about 150 miles as a crow flies.   That makes the most of the far bands just hitting my place.   So, some winds and rain, currently not huge.   Looks like that will continue as it is moving slightly out to sea.   On the coast at Va Beach, much more of a hit.   There's a few thousand without power and flooding is a consideration.    All area schools announced closing for today as of mid day yesterday.   Safety move.  Courts, etc., did similar.  All predicted to be "gone" by late day.   Flooding will be there for several more days as water seeps along.

That means coffee is GREAT this morning     as I feel sad for those with greater issues -- and happy I live further inland!

The goaties are standing in their dry barn, looking out -- of course (!!!) they are waiting for breakfast to be delivered.   It's all good, I had prepped this with hay in their barn, on the machine storeage side, to throw to them....all dry and close.    So spoiled!    Coops all had extra feed/water inside, in case storm kept me in much later.   Yep, prepped yesterday. I see Romeo walking around outside of his barn.  Good, he sure needs a shower!!  I need to take him a bar of soap.     He was so white, until he peed all over himself!!  Cruddy brown....and he STILL wants to rub on me.


----------



## Baymule

Keeping the two little granddaughters for the weekend. Going to watch a neighbor boy ride rodeo bulls tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> x10000000
> We're forecast to get triple digits for about 5 days I a row...  when will it end????


Y'all can move up here, much more pleasant.



Mini Horses said:


> we won't have to pay for driver training


Someone has to teach her, don't want her out on the road unskilled.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Homemade cinnamon rolls are out. 
Our anniversary weekend. Going to an air show then drop kids off at Grandma's for the night. And trail riding tomorrow!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Someone has to teach her, don't want her out on the road unskilled.



They actually have extensive classes first, then a trainer vehicle at school with 8 required hours in that, plus required 80 hours on the road with a licensed driver, in various place and times of day, documented by the licensed driver(s).  So this is another in car, 4 hr, only required if under 18.   And the 4 hrs is allocated between 3 students in the car.  Breaks down to about 1.3 hrs  with a "trainer" observing, per student.  It's pretty controlled in VA. 


Today is cooler.   61 out there.  Very nice, little crisp.   Sun has burned off the light fog.   Of course, it's wet!  Grass is soooo wet.   Ground is firm, although the dirt is damp.   But decent temps for next several days, low 80s & sunshine.   I'm liking it.  Thankfully, no storm damage.  A Blessing for sure.

There are wet feathers everywhere.    Molting chickens.  Couple roosters have only one or two of the lovely, long, curved tail feathers.  That's a little funky looking   They are probably embarrassed.  Hens are a mess with bald patches, pin feather patches...what a sight.  Not a fashion show.   Gotta buy more mealworms today, almost out.  They sure love those things right now & need the protein.

Cheese making going on this morning.

Hope everyone else has a happy day.


----------



## MtViking

I’m having an afternoon cup of coffee it’s been a great Saturday so far. The youngest won his small fry football game by a good margin. He worked hard got his job done and most of all had a BLAST doing it. While my wife was letting the new barn kittens run around as she cleaned up the crate, one of em caught his first mouse. She said it was almost as big as him it ended up getting away from him, but that’s a great sign that we have a good future mouser. I’m getting ready to run to the dump and check on the critters and make sure everyone is staying dry. Is cool and wet today which is a nice change from the dry summer heat we’ve had the last few weeks. I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Baymule

It’s 101 out there, feels like 1001. Hot hot and more hot. We went to a high school rodeo this morning. Our 11 year old neighbor boy is riding steers. They do the little kids first, then the big kids. There was little bitty kids that rode calves. One calf ran out the chute, bucked and fell over. Men ran over, picked up the calf and dragged the boy out from under it, dusted him off, stood him up and he walked to the chutes to applause. Once him and his dad were out of the arena, the boy was examining his sore places. LOL

Our neighbor boy got a reride because his steer bucked, stopped and struck a pose. Then it started bucking again and threw the boy off. His second ride was a good one, but he didn’t make it to the 8 second buzzer. Another one bites the dust.

We took our 3 and 4 year old granddaughters and they enjoyed it. Another neighbor boy played Tball at 1:00 and 3:00, we didn’t go. Somehow roasting in the oven temperature heat didn’t sound enticing. Pity the poor kids out there playing!


----------



## Alaskan

Cold and drizzly up here

Everything dying


----------



## Alaskan

Driving home at 5 pm


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Driving home at 5 pm
> 
> View attachment 65947


Beautiful!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> It’s 101 out there, feels like 1001. Hot hot and more hot. We went to a high school rodeo this morning. Our 11 year old neighbor boy is riding steers. They do the little kids first, then the big kids. There was little bitty kids that rode calves. One calf ran out the chute, bucked and fell over. Men ran over, picked up the calf and dragged the boy out from under it, dusted him off, stood him up and he walked to the chutes to applause. Once him and his dad were out of the arena, the boy was examining his sore places. LOL
> 
> Our neighbor boy got a reride because his steer bucked, stopped and struck a pose. Then it started bucking again and threw the boy off. His second ride was a good one, but he didn’t make it to the 8 second buzzer. Another one bites the dust.
> 
> We took our 3 and 4 year old granddaughters and they enjoyed it. Another neighbor boy played Tball at 1:00 and 3:00, we didn’t go. Somehow roasting in the oven temperature heat didn’t sound enticing. Pity the poor kids out there playing!
> 
> View attachment 65927


Sounds like you guys had fun!
If I had a kid, i would be so worried if he was bull-riding that young 
It's good to have a sport/hobby though!


----------



## Alaskan

It is beautiful.... but also depressing. 

I dont like all of the birds leaving..... everything dying .....  and everything getting cold.

Yeah.... whine, whine, whine


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Still a few cinnamon rolls left. Survived a air show yesterday, today going riding.


----------



## Mini Horses

I think the picture is lovely, Alaskan....just could never do your cold there -- or months of snow.

Ahhhh, a ride sounds so good.  Picked up some hay from a friend  (she sells it)  and we talked about riding one weekend.  She has 2 lovely horses (down from 5 LOL) and looking for someone to ride locally, with her.   She does go for weekends or weeklong trips with a "group"  but, this time of years just wants some afternoon rides sometimes.    Would be a nice change and either make me want to buy one, or confirm I'm good as is!  

Work again later today.   Then, may have 3 days off or at least partially so.    Maybe get some farm work going.   Right now I'm watching weather -- rain or not?  Work if rain, farm fun if not.   Nice that I can juggle that most days.

It's upper 60's this AM. Pretty nice out there.   Just a lightweight long sleeve shirt is perfect....some old jeans and boots.  Yep, water on grass makes for wet pant legs if I don't slide on those tall boots in the mornings.   Small price to pay for green surroundings and comfy weather! 

For ya'll with tooooo hot and tooooo cold -- envy me!  


   this is my morning, today.....coffee and check in /check on.


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> It is beautiful.... but also depressing.
> 
> I dont like all of the birds leaving..... everything dying .....  and everything getting cold.
> 
> Yeah.... whine, whine, whine


I couldn't live there! But it's pretty ha ha
Now I can't remember, but is it summer or winter when it's constantly dark? Or is it light?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Jealous of your temps @Mini Horses !  We were at 86 by 8:30 this morning and it's only going up from there.  And we're dry...crazy dry for here.  We haven't had rain in weeks.  Can't do anything without getting covered with dust.  Our relief - if we get any - will probably be tropical in nature.  Ugh.   But in a mere 3 months or so we should cool off, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Had coffee, breakfast was a baked potato split with DH. Granddaughters had cinnamon toast, slice of fried spam and dry fruit loops. Put Ringo and ewes in garden for couple hours, lambs in there now. DD coming to get girls around noon. Neighbors with 4 boys coming at 3 to watch football. Little granddaughters playing in the dirt now. They love our sand!


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Jealous of your temps @Mini Horses !  We were at 86 by 8:30 this morning and it's only going up from there.  And we're dry...crazy dry for here.  We haven't had rain in weeks.  Can't do anything without getting covered with dust.  Our relief - if we get any - will probably be tropical in nature.  Ugh.   But in a mere 3 months or so we should cool off, lol!


3 months?? Oh no!


----------



## Baymule

@AmberLops for this kid, his Dad, uncle and grandfather, it is a way of life. Cows, tractors, cutting hay, horses, roping and working cows is their normal. For this kid to take up rodeo is all he has wanted for 2-3 years now. We were honored to be invited to his first bull ride on a yearling Jersey Bull 1 1/2 years ago in grandpas arena.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> They actually have extensive classes first, then a trainer vehicle at school with 8 required hours in that, plus required 80 hours on the road with a licensed driver, in various place and times of day, documented by the licensed driver(s). So this is another in car, 4 hr, only required if under 18. And the 4 hrs is allocated between 3 students in the car. Breaks down to about 1.3 hrs with a "trainer" observing, per student. It's pretty controlled in VA.


With all that it seems you wouldn't need to pay for instruction anyway??

In-laws did a National Geo cruise from AK to Wrangel Island Russia, got back Thursday. Weather was too bad to dock at Nome so the boat went to some small fishing village that had no docks at all, everything unloaded by Zodiac walk through the water to get on shore. Then a 70 mile trip over a bad dirt road to get back to Nome. The passengers and the CONTAINER of supplies for them had to be brought out that same road and brought on board by Zodiac. The trip was good other than that.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> @AmberLops for this kid, his Dad, uncle and grandfather, it is a way of life. Cows, tractors, cutting hay, horses, roping and working cows is their normal. For this kid to take up rodeo is all he has wanted for 2-3 years now. We were honored to be invited to his first bull ride on a yearling Jersey Bull 1 1/2 years ago in grandpas arena.


That makes sense...it runs in their blood


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> I couldn't live there! But it's pretty ha ha
> Now I can't remember, but is it summer or winter when it's constantly dark? Or is it light?



Summer, lots of light... winter lots of night.  

But I am not that far north, only latitude 59, which I think is about the same as Oslo, Sweden.

So....  the shortest day of the year still has about 5 hours of light.



Bruce said:


> With all that it seems you wouldn't need to pay for instruction anyway??
> 
> In-laws did a National Geo cruise from AK to Wrangel Island Russia, got back Thursday. Weather was too bad to dock at Nome so the boat went to some small fishing village that had no docks at all, everything unloaded by Zodiac walk through the water to get on shore. Then a 70 mile trip over a bad dirt road to get back to Nome. The passengers and the CONTAINER of supplies for them had to be brought out that same road and brought on board by Zodiac. The trip was good other than that.



That sounds like the best part!


----------



## Baymule

I slept late! Didn’t wake up till 8:07. I must have been tired. Coffee is ready. The good news is the temperature high today is only 97 degrees! After a week of 100+ degrees, 97 sounds like a cold front!


----------



## promiseacres

thanks for the coffee.. John had an appointment first thing. now finishing up school and need to clean the trailer and the rabbit cages. had a nice ride with hubby yesterday.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> That sounds like the best part!


Perhaps not when you are 94 years old. Of course MIL is a mere 86.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Perhaps not when you are 94 years old. Of course MIL is a mere 86.


Ah...yes....  probably a bit tricky at that age.


----------



## Mini Horses

BUT -- THEY DID IT!!!!   That is the best part.

I got some farm work in today and enjoyed a couple hours on the tractor, mowing.   Now -- rain.    Didn't need it, especially not now.  Still daylight and could be doing things out there.     Saw the black clouds so hustled myself up and got the milking done, coops closed...came inside. Dang.

Better check the weather for balance of week.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope your rain lets up!


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> BUT -- THEY DID IT!!!!   That is the best part.
> 
> I got some farm work in today and enjoyed a couple hours on the tractor, mowing.   Now -- rain.    Didn't need it, especially not now.  Still daylight and could be doing things out there.     Saw the black clouds so hustled myself up and got the milking done, coops closed...came inside. Dang.
> 
> Better check the weather for balance of week.


PLEASE send me some of that rain!
I don't know how everything here is possibly still green...it hasn't rained for 2 weeks now and the past few days have been HOT! Today was 97 and tomorrow is the same...no clouds either


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I slept late! Didn’t wake up till 8:07. I must have been tired. Coffee is ready. The good news is the temperature high today is only 97 degrees! After a week of 100+ degrees, 97 sounds like a cold front!



A cold front wow....


----------



## Alaskan

Things are in the 40s to low 50s up here now.

Brrrrrrr


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> A cold front wow....


----------



## Baymule

We haven’t had much rain to speak of for 2 months. We have had scattered pop up showers and were lucky enough to get a 1” rain once. Twice we got 1/8” and we’re glad to have that. The sand is dry, billows of dust drift just from walking outside. In places the loose sand is over a foot deep. We just concluded over a week of 100+ degrees. 

Today-taking shop vac to the barn. Determined to finish Feed and tack room this fall/winter. The dust must be deep enough to grow tomatoes in it. Going to vacuum all of it that I can, have 35 bales of hay on a flatbed trailer to put up. Building and hanging doors is this weeks project. Taking 4 lambs to slaughter on Wednesday.   

Coffee is ready y’all! I made a special dust free pot! Maybe @Mini Horses could make a pot with rain water? I’m kinda forgetting what it looks like!


----------



## Baymule

A high today of only 94 degrees!!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee! 
High of 90 today. Good day to clean the house and run to town for groceries.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Things are in the 40s to low 50s up here now.
> 
> Brrrrrrr



That's what most of my winter is like...then there's Jan/Feb, our cold months.  We get 30-35  days mostly...20s & teens at night.   Some years we get the "Arctic blast" and colder.  It's all the cold I WANT!!   Right now -- low 80 days & mid 60 nights.   It will cool about 10 degrees in a month or so, then another 10, if things go "normal".  Normal can change. 




Baymule said:


> Maybe @Mini Horses could make a pot with rain water? I’m kinda forgetting what it looks like!



Drinking from a fresh pot now, chasing breakfast down the hatch.   But, I can go get some rainwater for you!    We didn't get much yesterday -- enough to make things wet.  Heading out shortly to accomplish something.  Did a little walk-about yesterday and see a few "fix-me's" waiting to be addressed.  May get a couple of those, don't feel like a whole project is in my day.    67 now & 82 for high.  I can enjoy that.  Over 1/2 the day will be pleasantly cool. 

I'd share this weather with you If I could.   Still have a section to mow but, too wet right now -- late day work.  I hate to tell you how high it is, what with you suffering to even sprout any grass.   Hmmm...TX isn't so green.

I'm going to enjoy another day at home.  Back to work tomorrow.   Everyone out there -- have a pleasant day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> A high today of only 94 degrees!!


Break out the longjohns, lol!


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Break out the longjohns, lol!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Gonna be a HOT one...heat advisory for today. Temp is 97 with a 'real feel' of 105.
I made sure to stock the freezer full of water bottles for the rabbits.
My dog has a vet appointment to get her microchip...poor thing 
Hope everyone has a great day, and stay cool!
Except for @Alaskan  and @Baymule  you guys have to stay warm


----------



## Baymule

Regular cold front we have here! We peeled back layers of dust in the feed and tack room. Soaking wet with sweat, we looked like we fell in the horse tank, then rolled in the dirt. DH is taking a shower now, he’s toast, done for the day. I think I’ll go pull goat weed until it gets too COLD!! LOL LOL Then I’ll go in and shower, wash clothes, etc


----------



## Baymule

Our county got listed on the burn ban. We have a burn pile but we wouldn’t light it anyway. Coffee is ready. Taking 4 lambs to slaughter this morning, the rest go in November. We got a brief pop up shower yesterday evening, it settled the top layer of dust.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Kid's are all bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, they only went to bed 20 minutes early...   our church's Wednesday events restart today.  
Might rain...  hoping to get our field planted soon, 3 acres of orchard grass and clover.


----------



## Mini Horses

Orchard & clover = happy horses.  

Heavy fog this AM...like can't see 1/4 mile    Need to head out but, putting off for an hr or so.  Actually, would be easy to just stay home   But a hr or two of work to get done first.

Some grass cutting on outside of fence lines is on the agenda for this afternoon.   Plus moving one buck to a lower field where I need some heavy "browse" work to clear some overgrowth, mostly at fence and low tree limbs..  He's a pro at it!!  So, we'll walk each other down there    Mr B is so accommodating -- large but very tame. 

That's it for me.  Slow day here.   Enjoy YOUR day!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Ah...yes....  probably a bit tricky at that age.


PLUS! I found out last night that the cruise ship could get only 1 mile from shore, that is a LONG Zodiac ride. I can only imagine how many hours it takes to off load, then reload the entire ship in Zodiacs over that distance. I bet the crew was beat, then they had to go into "cruise mode" for the next set of passengers.


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on, sun tea is sitting out in the yard...waiting for this heat advisory to clear up, it was stormy last night but no rain....maybe it'll rain today 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> PLUS! I found out last night that the cruise ship could get only 1 mile from shore, that is a LONG Zodiac ride. I can only imagine how many hours it takes to off load, then reload the entire ship in Zodiacs over that distance. I bet the crew was beat, then they had to go into "cruise mode" for the next set of passengers.


Yeah.... huge difference between about full of 80 and 90 year olds...  and 20 to 40s


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Co-op day. Mid 80's highs today. Good chance of storms this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. This morning we'll stack up 35 square bales in the feed and tack room, then start building doors for it. It will get finished this winter!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up...DGD to school & back home.   COFFEE!!  Up to late to wait for the brew   that drive is sure longer before coffee.  

Coops open, feeding done.  Now, relax before going to work .  it's chicken wings today -- betcha I will be popular in that store.   Especially since it will be lunchtime when I start up.  

I've had 3 lovely days at home, got most grass cutting done, a few put-off things accomplished, some nice used lumber(free) to finish the side  of a run-in and repair from prior storms.   I'm off this Sat and plan to go to a goat auction.    Hope to get a few more 3-4 mo old pullets like last ones, 3 wks ago.  Nice, nice birds and only $8.50 each.!   Hard to raise them for that.   Plus -- it's fun to go.     Last time I sold 7 goats, this time 2 does under consideration but, may--may not    Last minute decision.  Don't plan to buy anything larger than a chicken...

Pretty quiet on here....what's up??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Pretty quiet on here....what's up??


I have a boring life and nothing exciting to talk about...


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have a boring life and nothing exciting to talk about...


I'm sure that's not true!
I always enjoy your posts


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on!
Today is RABBIT SALE DAY! 6 angoras and 1 lop!  
The guy may want to buy a few more angora babies next week, when the other litters are ready 
Heat advisory is still on...today is 95 with an index of 103. Hopefully it cools off soon...
The leaves are changing and I'm ready for fall!


----------



## Baymule

Don't take any checks!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Don't take any checks!


Ha ha ha! NEVER AGAIN


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Hot and stormy today. 
Need to get groceries and make a birthday cake.


----------



## Baymule

We moved hay off the trailer yesterday and stacked in the feed and tack room. We moved a bunch of stuff that was on top of the stack of plywood, got 2 sheets, then put all that stuff back. We played with the idea of doors, didn't really accomplish much. I put the 2x4 back up that keeps the horses from waltzing into the feed and tack room. Some day soon I will have doors! Then move feed, saddles, tack and get it all set up just like a REAL barn! I've had stuff crammed in a 12'x24' portable building since we moved here. This feed and tack room has been a start, mostly stop, project. Ready to get it done.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I got up early this morning to go to Wally world (hate it) to pick up some things before work.  Walked past the wine section towards the dairy aisle and had to do a double take.  They have a bunch of wine on clearance - and it just happened to be some of the wines that we enjoy.  Felt a little odd buying a cart full of wine at 7am this morning, lol.  (but can't pass it up when it's half the price per bottle than it usually is)

But, I had coffee when I got to work - not wine!


----------



## Baymule

With the retirement count down, we sure couldn’t find fault if you did pop a cork. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

OK everyone -- today is FRIDAY and also the 13th day of the month...  Enjoy it.
Yesterday, came home to a doe out of her pasture (  how?)  and by the buck.  He had licked her neck until totally wet!   Blubbering, doe crying, kisses, all of it.    Opened the gate, she went in and within two steps, it was love!     Waited  a few more minutes, removed doe over extreme resistance and took her to a paddock.  Buck laid down, looking for a cigarette.    HOPED she would be out of it by morning as they don't stay in this mood very long.

Up early, GDG to school, back home.   Same doe, out of pasture into adjoining paddock.     Open gate, she ran to awaiting buck, same deal...in and out of field, mission accomplished....boy, she can sure put on the brakes -- tugged until I got her back in paddock.   Seems she was climbing a convenient spare gate I had leaning at the fence on the pasture side, jumping down.   You can't trust them!!!!     It's been there for 6 months.

Back inside.   Take some cheese and scraps to chickens.  Realized I hadn't gotten the 1/2 gal of clabbered milk, pick that up to take....wasn't careful and it began to spew.  Now I have a 12' trail of milk from table to sink, and down the cabinet front. Cleaned that up.  Out and dumped milk.   Back in.

Tasted some of the Beauty Berry jelly I made and have decided that the taste is very much like a Marachino  Cherry.  Yep, closest description I can give.  It's good but, not something I'd eat a whole lot of as I'm not that huge a fan of them....but beautiful color!    It was pleasant with the fresh soft cheese and would probably be nice with yogurt, as well as toast.    The wild blackberry is soooooo  much better. 

  Now, coffee and get ready for work.   Looks like the rain they predicted is on it's way, at any minute.  Good day to work inside jobs.    Be careful out there!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Where's the coffee? Okay, I'll put a pot on. It'll be ready in a minute. Ya'll help yourselves.

Up before six this morning - on a Saturday?  There's something wrong with this picture. But, lots to do.  I have three round bales that need to be moved and covered this morning.  They're in the livestock trailer so it's always a challenge to get them out.  It'll happen though.  "They're" talking about an outside chance of a possible tropical storm in our area (most likely won't be more than a depression) coming this way.  Whatever it becomes, we have heavy rain predicted for early next week so I need to get it done asap. 

Happy Saturday ya'll!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @frustratedearthmother  was coming to make a pot. House cleaning today....birthday party for ds tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

I was up before needed on Sat, also.  But had set alarm as I wanted to get a couple things done -- in the HOPE that I will be able to attend the monthly goat auction today.  I plan to get another 6-8 pullets if any like last ones are there.  Thought to take 2 does to sell, not able to load this AM, because of the buck!  With his rut behavior last few days, I'm actually thinking HE NEEDS to go... He's full Saanen, big and climbs fences!!!!  I'm planning to show him what hot wire is today...hope it will calm his desire to change pastures.      Butts & busts wood, climbs CPs -- I believe he's monkeyXbison, not Saanen.  Breeding will be complete very soon, it appears.

Plus, 3 does crying "I'm here!" isn't helping. One of them climbs/jumps fences.  Left those 3 & moved all others -- in desperation at dusk.  Romeo was with the three.   Someone should be tired by now!     Who knows where they are this morning.    Getting geared up to check that in a few.  They aren't in my backyard.


Other than THAT -- it's a great day!!!  Weather lovely, coffee is great.   Help yourself --   I'm the one sitting with a full cup, shaking her head!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Going to work on the feed and tack room this morning. I hope we get some of that tropical storm. It is so dry and dusty, we need to work on the newly forestry mulched area, but it is too dusty. Need to plant clover and rye grass too, just too dry.


----------



## AmberLops

More coffee is on!
Can I be in on that tropical storm? It hasn't rained at all this month 
Have someone picking up 2 rabbits today! Other than that, not much going on today over here...but that always changes 
The heat advisory is over today, yay! It's still hot (95) but not nearly as humid 
Have a great day everyone, stay cool!


----------



## MtViking

Morning from Montana, just got done feeding critters. And letting the cattins run around. We have small fry football this morning then runnnng errands. I got another rabbit hutch yesterday from a family friend. It’s in pretty good shape for not being used in 15 years. It’s going to be perfect for my grow outs. It’s about 8x4 with two sections. I’ll be getting that ready this afternoon. Have a good weekend


----------



## MtViking




----------



## Mini Horses

Pressure wash, some paint, little TLC does wonders!! & FREE!


----------



## MtViking

Mini Horses said:


> Pressure wash, some paint, little TLC does wonders!! & FREE!


Yep, that’s my plans exactly. It’s built really well so I see no problem getting several more years out of it. And yes my favorite price FREE


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I hope we get some of that tropical storm. It is so dry and dusty


We need some here too - but I'm afraid to wish too hard, lol.  It's either feast or famine around here it seems.   But, we're dry, dry, dry.


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to the auction!   No chickens I wanted.  Only one goat I would consider -- a nice Boer buck -- BUT, sure don't need yet another buck!!!    So proud!  Looked twice and left anyway.

Did stop at the Habitat store & bought some canning jars & lids.  24 w/m pints, 10 NEW 1/2 pints w/lids & rings,  6 boxes of new lids, 1 box new lids/rings w/m...and 3# of 3"deck screws, all for $15.   Best buy today.   

Now I can go work on the hot wire.        Gonna find the plug in one, want that first jolt to be a memory maker!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Looked twice and left anyway.



You have such self control!  



Mini Horses said:


> Now I can go work on the hot wire.  Gonna find the plug in one, want that first jolt to be a memory maker!



Please get a picture when you light his fire, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Hot and dry here, our sand is loose and a foot deep. Have to put the Kawasaki mule in 4WD to get through some places. Drifts of sand blow on the breeze, everything is dusty. We need RAIN! 20% chance of rain the end of the week, sure hope we are not the 80% that gets no rain.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee... feeling kind of puny today... DH wants to mow the hay field(s) tonight... hoping all at the same time this go. I get to mow the yard at the farm while he does that. He's also talking about me learning to drive the tractor so he can stack when we bale... Something that I need to learn but.... not sure I can live up to his expectations.  
Yesterday was my son's 11th birthday. Time sure flies. Made a german chocolate cake for him, the leftovers are in the fridge.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> We need RAIN!


Bring some buckets and come on down.  "They" have promised us rain - scads and scads of it over the next few days.  Of course, they have lied before - but somehow I think we're going to get it this time.   I'm ready for it.  All new round bales are covered.  Everything I could get mowed is mowed.  Bring it ON!  (we need some - we've been drought-ish for months now)


----------



## farmerjan

We are also getting pretty dry here.  Usually we get a rain or two in Sept from a "hurricane or tropical storm" but they have stayed east so far.  Temps in the 90's again aren't helping.  We are not critical, but some counties are actually into the moderate drought condition.  Didn't get the proposed showers this past weekend, about 10 sprinkles, but it was cloudy and cooler.  Then 92 yesterday, and supposed to be hot again today.  Now maybe 30 % chance of showers/t-storms tuesday.  Glad we didn't put any hay down... but if we had, it would rain for sure!!!!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Something that I need to learn but.... not sure I can live up to his expectations.


Because he is SUPER picky or are you just not sure you can learn to run the tractor and baler? If the second, you CAN. See this:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQuEO01jp9V9fqIRHilwc9A/videos

If the first, he'll have to decide if it is better to have slightly imperfect help or do it all by himself. And in a few years, you can pass the task on to your son . I hope he had a happy birthday.


----------



## Baymule

Well said @Bruce. I was thinking it, you wrote it. I guess Great Minds hang out in the same gutter.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Going to keep 4 year old grand daughter today, she had fever last night. Kept her yesterday. 
Today is 20% of rain, 40% tomorrow, 60% for Thursday and Friday. Then 30% for Saturday and Sunday.  
Coffee is ready, later I'll have pan sausage and fried eggs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Up early this morning to try and feed without getting drenched.  Didn't get drenched, but did get wet.  Mud boots will be a necessity by this afternoon if it keeps up.  This NON-tropical system could bring us, in a worst case scenario, up to 15 inches according to the weather liars.  At this point I don't expect anything near that.   A couple of inches would be welcome.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Because he is SUPER picky or are you just not sure you can learn to run the tractor and baler? If the second, you CAN. See this:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQuEO01jp9V9fqIRHilwc9A/videos
> 
> If the first, he'll have to decide if it is better to have slightly imperfect help or do it all by himself. And in a few years, you can pass the task on to your son . I hope he had a happy birthday.



Super picky.... of course in I ran over the old lp tube thingy last night while mowing the yard at the farm.... 2nd time on the zero turn.... we definitely need a trip to the scrap yard....too many things to mow around...I don't even like driving with him around...in the vehicle or following in another. I know I can do it just don't want to deal with his 100 comments how it should be done differently and sometimes sh*t just happens....he is better than he used to be.  He says I don't take criticism well....  probably don't. We'll see my friends husband is willing to buck bales if need be. Our college boy is in school now. Thanks for coffee, need to get moving chores waiting the DS is getting his braces.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> ....he is better than he used to be. He says I don't take criticism well....



Tell him complimentary suggestions & encouragement is welcome!     (YOU will do fine -- just go slow with it.)


WELL -- I got the hot wire up Sat, the box up & connected Sun AM...the buck into the paddock, right after I tested it.   Then, he went to his favorite "stand and lean over" spot.   Now, I've read that goats have a "hollow hair shaft" and the electric wire doesn't hit them as strongly due to that.  Well, a wet goatee seems to conduct just fine!    A back up, head shake and fence butt was the first response.   A couple more checks & yep, it did tingle!  Then, the ultimate...apparently the wire looked like a vine -- which needed tasting.   Yep, out went the tongue ---   Seems that was the final confirmation that whatever was there was NOT friendly.  I laughed hard.  Yes, sadistic.  But, on day 3 he is still in there and giving that wire some respect.  And he  leaned into the little chain link walk thru gate I have on one side...to scratch...it hit the wire.  BOOM...now, that gate is not friendly.     Hope it continues as I don't want to build a fortress now.   After rut, he's fine.

Coffee needed this morning.   Slow go feeling.  But, will work for about 10 hrs today.  At least it's schedule my own time work.  At mid 60s out there, really nice.   We have fog and the dew is so, so heavy (all week!) that you need boots.  Each step slings water like you are wearing a hose on your feet. 

Right now I only milk one doe, 1X day, evenings.   Last night I truly did not want to do it   BUT --  did!   I had a little talk with myself, reminding the doe didn't do this except my keeping her milking -- so get your old butt out there!!!!    Not long after, back in house with my daily gallon.  Brat is such a sweetie!      We all have "those" days.  

Let's see -- hmmmm...about 8 month to retire????    Yeah, I can do that!!   It's more exciting than graduating from school!!! 

Everyone know -- a bad day happens, keep on getting on!  It will pass.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Let's see -- hmmmm...about 8 month to retire????  Yeah, I can do that!! It's more exciting than graduating from school!!!


Soooo exciting and yes - you can do it!


----------



## Alaskan

Best all!

Mouse squeaking in the mud porch... can't find it!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Finally found the sucker... it had fallen in a tote....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We've got a little tropical storm down here....yay?  I mean - that's what I get for asking for a little rain.   @Baymule - you need to bring barrels and buckets and come get ya some of this rain.  We've got enough to go around.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well FEM, I'm sure ya heard it growing up like I did...."be careful what ya Wish for, ya might get more than ya bargain for".....
Hope your roads stay passable and ya don't get more than ya need.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I think we’ve already gotten more than we need.  .  We’re at a bit over 5 inches now.  About an hour ago we hadn’t hit even 4.  The intensity has really picked up.  Thankfully, not much in the way of wind at all.  I’ll take that as a small blessing.


----------



## Mini Horses

dry as it has been there, will probably soak right in before a know it!!   Let's hope.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This clay soil has been concrete hard for months and is slow to open back up.  But, if the rain would slow down some it might soak in a bit before the next band comes through.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry -- didn't realize so much clay.  Nope, slip & slide along.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> We've got a little tropical storm down here....yay?  I mean - that's what I get for asking for a little rain.   @Baymule - you need to bring barrels and buckets and come get ya some of this rain.  We've got enough to go around.


Just talked to my son, he is working on the east side of Houston, was sent home last night, got 2 hours show up time tonight. He said it is storming. We are sure hoping we get some of that!


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> We've got a little tropical storm down here....yay?  I mean - that's what I get for asking for a little rain.   @Baymule - you need to bring barrels and buckets and come get ya some of this rain.  We've got enough to go around.


I NEED SOME TOO!!! 
Hasn't rained once this month...


----------



## CntryBoy777

It won't be too much longer for ya @AmberLops around the end of the month to the middle of Oct and ya will have more than ya will care for....ya may get some out of that storm as it moves to the northeast if it holds together long enough to push thru there.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We've had 9.39 inches of rain so far...most of that coming yesterday evening and over night and it's still coming.   No work today though - so that's a good thing.  Wouldn't have mattered for me - I would not have gone.  I have goats to move.  Most of the goats have high and dry shelters - but the bucks have a hoop house and when it's this wet - they'll be wet too.  Soon as it's light outside I'll be moving them to a better area.  They'll love me even more, lol!

Need coffee this morning - lots of it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.We did finish mowing the hay last night... mower found a fence post.... but DH had spare parts and kept it going. Tractor began making noises.... hoping it gets through baling. But the sunset was lovely.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful!!   

Sorry about the post.     "Stuff" is what creates so many tractor problems...breakdown, damage, etc.   But -- hard to find everything before.

Tooooo much rain in that TX system.  Just unreal.  

Here the weather is good.    Thankfully  

This morning, buck still where he belongs.    

Hi-Ho, Hi-Ho, it's off to work I go!    

Some of you can't enjoy your day -- hope it improves.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> We've had 9.39 inches of rain so far...most of that coming yesterday evening and over night and it's still coming.


 



promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.We did finish mowing the hay last night... mower found a fence post.... but DH had spare parts and kept it going. Tractor began making noises.... hoping it gets through baling. But the sunset was lovely.


Junk in the field, can't see it until the field is mowed, can't miss it when you mow because you can't see it. Maybe when it has all died off in the fall you can run a landscape rake through to pop loose some of that stuff.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> It won't be too much longer for ya @AmberLops around the end of the month to the middle of Oct and ya will have more than ya will care for....ya may get some out of that storm as it moves to the northeast if it holds together long enough to push thru there.....


Sounds good to me! Everything is dry and dusty over here...
I'll have to look at the forecast for the next few days...see if that storm will make it up here


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on! Extra strong espresso today 
I have a few rabbit sales today...2 angoras and 2 netherland dwarfs.
Looks like the rabbits have been going to new homes in pairs recently! 

Hoping for rain....it's not in the forecast but we'll see. Maybe i'll just have to do a rain dance and hope for the best! I doubt I could convince my neighbors to join me 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Alaskan

Pouring rain here.....kept me up WAY too long last night...  blowing wind... banging stuff...

I had to get up once to close the storm door that popped open.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully ya will have better Rest tonite @Alaskan ....


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Pouring rain here.....kept me up WAY too long last night...  blowing wind... banging stuff...
> 
> I had to get up once to close the storm door that popped open.


That's too bad 
Get some sleep tonight!!


----------



## Bruce

For all of you who are too hot, maybe this will help

 
Yes, that is Laddie on the left, Teddy on the right, just left of the solar arrays. They don't mind sleeping out in the cold, in fact I think they prefer it. No frost on their backs today though. Those orange and yellow trees are suggesting there is more color out there than we really have.


----------



## Baymule

@frustratedearthmother whats the situation at your home? It looks bad on the news. I know you are high and dry at your house, but your pastures are going to be a mess. Check in with us!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yes - house is high and dry.  Pastures ARE a mess!  Thankfully, the work the neighbor and I did last summer is doing what we wanted it to and helping with drainage.  However, I've got some places that simply won't drain - think pig pen.  That will have to just dry up on its own - but the pigs aren't complaining.  If it were winter it might be a problem, but it's not right now.  

Interstate 10 is closed this  morning east of the Baytown area.  Major interstate - closed and underwater.  Tornadoes were hot and heavy in the Baytown, Mt. Belvieu, Winnie area last night.  Several touch downs.  One was less than 5 miles from my brothers place.  They are ok - thank goodness!

Now I guess we start watching the other "areas of disturbed" weather that are brewing out there.


----------



## AmberLops

I'll put some coffee on 
Have some rabbit sales today, 3 angoras going to new homes!

@Bruce  it looks WAY too cold over there! 88 degrees here today...maybe this heat wave is finally over!

@frustratedearthmother  stay safe! The pictures and videos of that storm on the news are crazy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Tropical Storm Imelda - Take 2:

This stinkin' storm just won't quit.  We just had our college (and public schools in the area) shut down.  We were instructed to leave the building.  I had planned to finish my lunch but...

This morning the storm was east of us.  It has now backed up - or new bands have developed - and we're catching it again.  Airports are shut down and roads are flooded everywhere.  What a mess.


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yes - house is high and dry.  Pastures ARE a mess!  Thankfully, the work the neighbor and I did last summer is doing what we wanted it to and helping with drainage.  However, I've got some places that simply won't drain - think pig pen.  That will have to just dry up on its own - but the pigs aren't complaining.  If it were winter it might be a problem, but it's not right now.
> 
> Interstate 10 is closed this  morning east of the Baytown area.  Major interstate - closed and underwater.  Tornadoes were hot and heavy in the Baytown, Mt. Belvieu, Winnie area last night.  Several touch downs.  One was less than 5 miles from my brothers place.  They are ok - thank goodness!
> 
> Now I guess we start watching the other "areas of disturbed" weather that are brewing out there.



Ouch..... home it dries up soon.

I got good sleep last night....  still rainy, but at least just soft rain, and the wind stopped.

It was raining so hard yesterday morning that the rain sheeted off so quickly it was missing the gutter.... that is crazy for us.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow! I'm kinda jealous of these storms everyone's having HA HA! 
Stay safe and stay dry!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You can have this one...take it please!


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> You can have this one...take it please!


Wish i could!!
I'm hoping at least some of it comes this way 
Starting to look like the sahara out here!


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Wow! I'm kinda jealous of these storms everyone's having HA HA!
> Stay safe and stay dry!


Be careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Agree - this situation went from bad to devastating for a lot of folks.  People who flooded in Harvey and just got their houses repaired - flooded again.  People who did NOT flood in Harvey have flooded homes for the first time ever.  It's really horrible.  We had 10 inches of rain Tuesday afternoon until Wednesday morning.  Today we got 5 more inches in 5 hours.


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry to hear of it.  I know some people who were hoping it would hit more to the western part of Tx and give them some rain.  We are now on the drought monitor with abnormally dry for most of the state, not the coast, with some areas actually with a moderate drought designation.  Didn't get any rain they said we might get yesterday (tues) and the 20% they had for NEXT tues just got dropped to a few spots of clouds with 10% or less chance.  Temps this morning were 51* here....BBBRRRR.  But are supposed to get back up after tomorrow (Fri) into the 80's near 90 again.  We are not used to such a long dry spell this time of year.


----------



## Baymule

A small town, Winnie, between Houston and Beaumont got 41 inches of rain. Interstate 10 closed. Highway 59 closed at Shepherd and Interstate 45 closed at Highway 242.


----------



## Baymule

Meanwhile, back at the county under a burn ban, we got a light mist. At least it was cooler today.....it was 78* on my porch, instead of 99*.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glade you guys are out of the danger zone.  That amount of rain is something I can't even comprehend.


----------



## promiseacres

Mike CHS said:


> I'm glade you guys are out of the danger zone.  That amount of rain is something I can't even comprehend.


X2


----------



## farmerjan

On one of the cattle forums, there has been alot of talk about the devastation in Winnie, Tx.  Plus tornadoes  closer to Beaumont.... That is an un heard of amount of rain at one time;  for anywhere even in the Amazon rain forest....  So very sad for them.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I'm glade you guys are out of the danger zone.  That amount of rain is something I can't even comprehend.


Even when we lived down there, our house was in a high spot. The land we owned several miles from town was another story. A dry gulley that cut across the property turned into a raging river. Once we were out there trying to clear debris from the fence. I had my leg woven in and out of the barbed wire fence to keep from being washed away, dragging limbs off the fence. LOL In rains like this, many roads went under water. I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow that's a lot of rain...can't imagine that much rain is good for anything or anyone


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Praying we get our baled and put away dry.... DH is going to try to get off work early.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I hope you get the hay in! We got a shower at 1:30 AM don’t know how much, it didn’t last long.


----------



## Bruce

Noon and the outside temp has hit 66°Time to open the windows and let some warm air in!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Noon and the outside temp has hit 66°Time to open the windows and let some warm air in!



I'm cold when it gets down to 70 at night ha ha!


----------



## Alaskan

45 here... so windows are open.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Hay is on the wagons...233 bales my estimate was 200. I did drive for awile, about 80 bales...not sure it'll happen again...though I think I can start the old Allis and move her now. Between the two of us and our 11 year old we got 112 on the wagon, and a friend who is an expert stacker came and they got the rest done. I am paying him in pies. 
80's again today...  many years we've had frost by now...kind of odd but good for hay and a fall planting too. Have a good Saturday !


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres,  isn't this 2nd batch (or 3rd) of hay at new farm?   Sounds like you are set for winter....nice!

We had a couple days of cool here -- 42 yesterday AM...for me that's a brrrrr day, & up to 71 daytime.  No AC running for a few days.   Alas, it's a lovely 67 now but going to mid-upper 80s today.   Not a bad day, not unbearable...kinda pleasant for all but a couple hrs.  I'm good with it.     Work today anyhow.  Home about 4 and it will still be a decent day....grass will be dry enough to cut and that's what I hope to do!   Even with no actual rain, our humidity is so high that we awaken to WET...keeps things growing but, hampers early morning "stuff" sometimes.

RUT is in full swing for these goats!   I'm ready for it to be over.  This 2 yr old Romeo is stomping my last nerve!   He needs to chill or I will move him out....sale or butcher....better chill!!

Everyone try to be safe, be kind, be happy...


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses yes! our 2nd cutting so over 600 bales of our OWN hay from our land (some I have I had bought last year)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

promiseacres said:


> our 2nd cutting so over 600 bales of our OWN hay from our land (some I have I had bought last year)


That is awesome!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that harvest has you smiling.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> @Mini Horses yes! our 2nd cutting so over 600 bales of our OWN hay from our land (some I have I had bought last year)


That is a great haul!  Congrats!

Do you have barns big enough to hold it all?


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> @Mini Horses yes! our 2nd cutting so over 600 bales of our OWN hay from our land (some I have I had bought last year)


That's great!!


----------



## promiseacres

Got all the hay put away....just a few sprinkles.... thankfully we had it all baled last night. @Alaskan we do have barns at the farm. Of course the horses are still here. But we should be set. We are exhausted... oh I did start the old Allis and moved the hay wagon all by myself. Now I just need to keep up with so I don't forget all the steps.


----------



## Mini Horses

Awesome!!   Awesome that it's your "own" hay.  Even if not "perfect", it's value offset some other costs over there.  Plus you have a storage building for it!!


----------



## farmerjan

@promiseacres ;  I can relate to the "remembering the  steps" since there are only maybe 2 tractors here that start the same way.  I have to run them occasionally so I remember how to start them.  
Yes, it is a great feeling to have hay in the barn, it is better than money in the bank because if there is no hay available, money won't help.  That is how I felt when I saw the bag full of corn silage.... INSURANCE ... against a cold or wet or snowy winter.  I am not sure where we stand for hay for the winter, but I do know that we don't have enough square bales to satisfy our regular customers.  Not sure what my sons' plan is at this time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is Great!!!....
Ya can always make ya a "cheat sheet" to have with ya for a reminder....or make yourself a phone video so ya won't forget the steps....


----------



## farmerjan

I made a cheat sheet one year because I was having a hard time remembering the one tractor.  I remember calling my son in angry tears of frustration because I could not figure how to start it.... It started on gas, ran on diesel....old Alis - MD... made during the war 1940's?.... sweet to be able to start on gas, get the engine warmed up so switching over to the more economical diesel was easy and it would fire.   OLD Diesels do not have glow plugs or block heaters etc.,  but I was having trouble with all the push this lever, pull this one after the gas engine started ....
Another time I called him for one of the newest tractors (as in new to us like a 1970's or 1980's),  we have to run the bushhog..... I am used to old tractors with a starter button of sorts, most of all our Alis tractors have a starter button on the diesels, and you have to make sure the "stop" is pushed in because you pull it out to stop the flow of diesel to the engine.  Those old tractors will keep running if you turn off the key, because the diesel is still going into the engine.... Good though for kids cuz they can't get on and start the engine with turning the key for the electrical system without also pushing in the "stop" knob so the diesel  will feed into the engine, and to have to use the starter button to start it.  
Well, turns out this "new tractor" had a key start, just like a car....., but you had to have BOTH gear levers in Neutral, and your foot on the clutch to start it (safety measures again, so someone who isn't supposed to start it , can't get it started)....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Way back in the 70's we had a old  Alis with the crank on the front and it had three wheels....watched my husband break his wrist on that girl....(told him not to drink n drive)  gosh that tractor was a faithful  girl to me


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan those do sound confusing. Our alis has two extra steps, turning on the fuel and the battery has a switch too. He had issues with both and added those steps. But it's a gas so no steps like you said. But sure takes a lot of fuel. Our other running tractor is diesel. Just needs the pto fixed.


----------



## farmerjan

Our old Farmall H,  we turn off the fuel.  A little thing that is set right in the fuel line at the old fuel bowl.... that was before they put fuel filters on the lines.  Any impurities that came down the line ( it is gravity from the fuel tank) settles into the bottom of the glass fuel bowl, and you just turn off the fuel line and unclip the bowl and dump it with any impurities...holds about 2-3 oz. maybe.... they settle out before they get into the engine. We also have a small leak, and requires we take the line off, and it will be a big enough job that we just make do right now, by simply turning off the fuel (gas) from the tank when we are not running it. It doesn't leak when it is running.
A fuel filter was designed due to the fuel being "forced" into the engine because now there is a fuel PUMP..... more pressure, I guess more HP whatever.... but any engine with a fuel pump of any kind, has a fuel filter.
If there is a small drain on the battery, many people put in a switch to "turn off" the juice from the battery to the rest of the tractor.  I actually have one on my little ranger 4x4.  Mechanic put it in, inside the truck, to turn  off the current to the truck because we couldn't find what was causing the battery to go dead.  Something has an electrical drain.... so easier to just put in the switch.  Anyone who wanted to steal it wouldn't know how to get it started if they didn't know about a battery switch.  I don't turn if off during the day if I am in and out of the truck.... but I don't park it and leave it on as there is something somewhere that is a "slow drain".... takes a few days to draw down the battery.... so not a big deal.  A whole lot less expensive than tearing all the wiring out at least on the truck. I certainly can deal with that.

Fixing a pto can be very expensive sometimes.  Hope you can get by without a major deal, but many times that involves taking apart the transmission.....


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan I am not sure about the pto but since DH is the best tractor mechanic I know (probably in the county) he knows what it'll need. That's why we have 4 other I think only 4, nonrunning tractors... projects everywhere. I sincerely pray we can put up a good shop for him. Btw You sure know your  tractors. I am impressed, as you describe both turn off valves on our tractor with my description.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the compliment.  I am glad that you understood what I was saying about the tractors, and the fuel shut off and the battery shut off.  I have had to learn alot even though I don't know enough to take them apart, I do understand much of the basic running of them.  And I like the "older tractors"... They are simpler in some ways, and I can figure them out if I take the time to think about them.  The newer ones I get in and am totally lost....

My son is a good mechanic, but time is the "problem" also...projects.... he has actually sent out some of our problems lately.  Since his accident, he doesn't have the same push to work on them as he used to.  I think part of that is he is more often tired out from work and that is alot of "mental fatigue".  He is a supervisor and 2nd in command of the VDOT headquarters where he works, and has to deal with alot of BS with the employees and with the public.  Just one example... the guys were mowing the road right of ways... the sides and banks of the roads.  Normal job to keep the sides of the roads from becoming jungles and to keep the growth back so you can see up and down the road, line of sight etc..  Some "angry landowner" brought in a stalk of milk weed that had been mowed down.... on state right of way.....because there are not very many places that milkweed is growing and it is the only food for the migrating Monarch butterflies..... and he had to go meet with this landowner to discuss this.  OKAY I am all for trying to help different species survive.... but come on????  If he wants that bank to not be mowed by the state, so that the milkweed plants can continue to grow and feed the butterflies, then the landowner needs to PERSONALLY maintain that bank so that the line of sight is not compromised and the state doesn't have to mow it as a normal part of their roadway maintenance.  But the landowner seems to think that the state guy, on the tractor, with the mower/sickle that they use on the banks, sometimes at 45 degree angles, needs to be aware of the different kinds of plants that maybe should be left to grow?????
  I wish we/he/I could figure out a way for him to get out, and go on the disability that the previous dr. recommended, and then he could do some of the things that he always says there just isn't enough time  in the day to do.  His shop is half finished, and he just doesn't have the money to do it.  And with the added stress, and costs of lawyers,  fighting the B#@%H on the cell tower, he just seems to have lost some of the "heart" for farming. There is not enough money in farming for him to do it and keep his income near the level he has now, and would have to pay his own insurance and that isn't happening.... So we struggle along and try to make compromises and  figure out how to do some things.  The cell tower money would really help to smooth things out.....but right now it will have to be up 2 years to pay back the money and time he has put out to fight her.  Still not that bad.... but wasted money and loss of income. 

On that subject, she did NOT file an appeal with the board of supervisors on their ruling when they voted in our favor FOR the tower, so that is in our favor.  One more "strike against her" as far as showing how vehemently she objects..... Possible start date is late winter... and she does not now have an injunction against starting the project( judge threw that out in court the last trip)... but if they come in and start the road,  we figure she is going to file for a temp injunction for some reason.  I'd like to win the lottery, be able to fight her in court without regard to worrying over the cost, and get a non-connected real estate agent to try to see if they would list the place and at a somewhat currently reasonable appraisal, and buy the miserable "B" out and send her packing.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rain and storms are predicted...I am ok with that. Highs still in the 80's.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Rain and storms are predicted...I am ok with that. Highs still in the 80's.


Sounds like a nice day to me! Thanks for the coffee. Breakfast is bacon and eggs.


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan, It is difficult to WANT to continue farming when it's ALL work and no time, or money, to do it.   Guess it's one of the reasons we see the small  "backyard" farms....a taste of farm while we still work jobs for income.  Although most of those are not on the size/level of what you and your son are doing.   The majority can only handle a small herd of animals, buy hay/feed, hopefully sell enough to help offset those costs.   At least that is what I see and feel.   Probably why we are referred to as "homesteaders" and not "farmers".   Maybe it should be "dreamsteaders"  

This morning my little place is at 66 out there, humidity way lower than it has been.   Once it breaks daylight I will get to doing the chores.   Right now, guzzling coffee.     They say it will get into very low 80s.   Sounds ok to me.

Let's see --- where did I see that little wasp nest?  Need to spray while cooler AM and the whole bunch are right there on it!   AHHH, fix that barn door hinge, rebuild that ditch bank spot while backhoe on tractor, move goats to another pasture, move those 4 cattle panels & posts, finish the last of the wood on side of run-in, hang a gate...… look for a day to butcher these 5 young roos...  guess I need to get working!

Life is good...


----------



## AmberLops

Anyone up for more coffee?
Going to be a beautiful day here! 88 degrees and sunny 
Today makes 30 days since it last rained in this town! Never seen that before, every place I've lived it rained almost every day. Oh well, i'm sure stormy season will be....stormy 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MtViking

Afternoon all, I’m gonna skip the coffee but say hello anyways. Still trying to breed the rabbits still no luck I think they’re defective  got everything cleaned good anyways and putting the rabbit poop on the new garden blot on top of the cover crop we planted. It’s gonna be the best dirt around here. I’m also gonna get the new to me hutch cleaned up and ready for grow outs if my darn rabbits ever get busy. The whole “ breeding like rabbits” is starting to seem like a myth on my farm.


----------



## Bruce

MtViking said:


> The whole “ breeding like rabbits” is starting to seem like a myth on my farm.


My Dad and step-mother found that out too. 



farmerjan said:


> They are simpler in some ways, and I can figure them out if I take the time to think about them. The newer ones I get in and am totally lost....


True. Mine is pretty simple but it is only a 35 HP tractor. I look at the big tractors like WTFarmGirl is running or the huge ones Tractor Time With Tim's brother and nephew have and I think it would take some time to remember what all the levers and buttons do.



farmerjan said:


> If he wants that bank to not be mowed by the state, so that the milkweed plants can continue to grow and feed the butterflies, then the landowner needs to PERSONALLY maintain that bank so that the line of sight is not compromised and the state doesn't have to mow it as a normal part of their roadway maintenance.


Or, they could plant a half acre of milkweed away from the road and feed a whole lot of Monarch caterpillars! Don't bitch, do something positive!


----------



## farmerjan

Agree with your last statement @Bruce .  I mean, really...... that's what happens when some retired people have too much time on their hands.....


----------



## Bruce

Being a retired person, I figure to take my own advice. Have a smallish section of the pasture that has rocks that are too big to move, can't mow over them plus it is kinda steep. I think I'll turn it into a bee and butterfly flower area. Now I just need to find out what I need to plant so there will be flowers for them spring through fall. And they have to be perennials or self seeding annuals, don't have time to plant it every year.


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan
 the  kids and I raise monarchs. Released another today.  but we still cut and remove milkweed if it grows in a place we don't want it.  there's a balance to everything.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Or, they could plant a half acre of milkweed away from the road and feed a whole lot of Monarch caterpillars! Don't bitch, do something positive



ABSOLUTELY !!      I was thinking same thing...why worry about the roadway when you can plant it elsewhere?



Bruce said:


> I look at the big tractors like WTFarmGirl is running or the huge ones Tractor Time With Tim's brother and nephew have and I think it would take some time to remember what all the levers and buttons do.



I have a hard time keeping up with my truck KEYS.  No way I want to do a "ten step" start up.  I love my smaller, automatic tractor.   But, if I had to do the BIG jobs, would have to learn.  Not in my plans.


----------



## AmberLops

MtViking said:


> Afternoon all, I’m gonna skip the coffee but say hello anyways. Still trying to breed the rabbits still no luck I think they’re defective  got everything cleaned good anyways and putting the rabbit poop on the new garden blot on top of the cover crop we planted. It’s gonna be the best dirt around here. I’m also gonna get the new to me hutch cleaned up and ready for grow outs if my darn rabbits ever get busy. The whole “ breeding like rabbits” is starting to seem like a myth on my farm.


Yep...'breed like rabbits' doesn't exist' just ask anyone who breeds rabbits ha ha


----------



## promiseacres

AmberLops said:


> Yep...'breed like rabbits' doesn't exist' just ask anyone who breeds rabbits ha ha


Well only if you bought two of the same sex as just pets....the ones without plans to breed do quite well....

Coffee is on. Going trail riding today!!!


----------



## MtViking

AmberLops said:


> Yep...'breed like rabbits' doesn't exist' just ask anyone who breeds rabbits ha ha


They make it look easy on EVERY internet video and web site I’ve seen. “Just put the doe in with buck, and they’ll do the business quick and easy” Lies all Lies


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you need a more romantic setting. candles on the table, carrot greens on the plate, soft music??


----------



## MtViking

My poor buck has been friend zoned by one of the does. She just loves to hang out, but doesn’t want anything serious, she just wants to be friends. The other doe thinks he’s some sort of creepy rapist and runs around screaming the whole time until he gives up and just lays down. She won’t give him the time of day. Frustrating but I keep on trying and they get out together everyday. Hopefully someday they will breed and I can start raising some meat rabbits. If not the kids are gonna be mad at me when I eat our breeders and start over. Lol


----------



## MtViking

Bruce said:


> Maybe you need a more romantic setting. candles on the table, carrot greens on the plate, soft music??


Good idea maybe a little Barry and a nice dinner.


----------



## AmberLops

MtViking said:


> They make it look easy on EVERY internet video and web site I’ve seen. “Just put the doe in with buck, and they’ll do the business quick and easy” Lies all Lies


Ha ha!
Getting them to breed is one thing...but the hardest part comes AFTER the breeding


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Well only if you bought two of the same sex as just pets....the ones without plans to breed do quite well....
> 
> Coffee is on. Going trail riding today!!!


So true!!


----------



## promiseacres

Afternoon cup, anyone?  Rode at the state park for about 4 hours. Kid's were picking on each other...  made the two older ones walk a bit... ugh. But I did enjoy it overall.


----------



## Mini Horses

I spent another day at home!     Yep, getting tooo easy to stay home.   Computer called in "sick" Sunday job and moved all today jobs to later in week.     Two days here.

SO -- me & tractor did some barn repairs that had never been worked from a storm & rain & another storm.   More to do but, I feel better about it now.   Got feed when I went for a couple big boards this AM  (for the repairs).  Went to neighbor next door and dug two trenches about 20' long for them, while I had the backhoe on the rig.  Then home -- milked, closed coops and came in to shower.

Let me tell you,  that was a dirty wash cloth when I was done.  I must have come out 3 shades lighter!   But, I have been playing in the dirt & such all day.   Got a lot done, so worth it and I truly enjoyed it!    Yeah, retirement -- here I come!! 

PLUS, I have been thinking I needed some dirt in a few places and hated the thought of buying bagged dirt.   (Yes, 14 acres & "buying" dirt...don't want a big hole)   But, here I am in this big old run-in  (24X36) and kicking around this fully composted black gold!!   There was my dirt.  I need to take about 5 inches out while it's dry weather....guess it will be more than what I need for the "fill spots".     $$$ saved.  The bedding from winter has fully decomposed, along with the manure.   I'm good with it all.   New shavings after that, costs less than buying dirt.

Playtime over -- back to work tomorrow.    Shame really, as I'm wanting to move the new dirt.     Maybe I will get home early!


----------



## Baymule

MtViking said:


> They make it look easy on EVERY internet video and web site I’ve seen. “Just put the doe in with buck, and they’ll do the business quick and easy” Lies all Lies


How old are the does and could they be too fat? if they have too much internal fat, they won't breed. So if you are fixing up that romantic dinner, be sure and go KETO diet.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> So if you are fixing up that romantic dinner, be sure and go KETO diet.



KETO on a booty call???    Champagne & chocolate!!


----------



## Baymule

No champagne and chocolate for fatties! Even carrots have too much sugar! Maybe some nice greens and ice water!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> No champagne and chocolate for fatties! Even carrots have too much sugar! Maybe some nice greens and ice water!


Mmm sounds romantic! 
'Waiter...we'll have the bowl of greens and your finest ice water'


----------



## Alaskan

Use fancy shaped ice


----------



## Baymule

Hmmm.....might need to add cigarettes for "after"


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Hmmm.....might need to add cigarettes for "after"


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Need to do school today.... but I really don't wanna...I am so behind... of course the whole depends on if the septic guys are coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Today is septic day!  We got everything cleaned out for the contractor and then worked on the garbage heap. Filled the dumpster.... hope everyone is doing ok and has a good Wednesday.


----------



## Baymule

Septic Day may not sound enticing to the majority of people, but we sure understand and are excited for you! Another step in making your farm into your home!


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree with Bay.  Good day for septic --  another step forward!

Going for another cup of "starter fluid" and then....work.

We have lovely weather but, could use a nice, slow shower.  The grass is getting crunchy in a couple places.  Been a couple weeks since rain and looking like another week, or .  Slight poss shower late in week..we will see.  Seems it's always too much or too little.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, septic got all done. 
Crazy day yesterday... DH ended up going to the dr...has a bad sinus infection...John had a wire lose on his braces so had to take him to the orthodontist...and Richie (my haflinger ) is "off". Vet can't see him until tomorrow so fortunately have friends with the Reccommended pain meds. My farrier friend is stopping to check him this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Oh no! Ritchie? I sure hope he is ok, he is such a beautiful boy. Hope your husband feels better too. Notice the order of concern? 

We are leaving at 7:00 to drive for an hour to get loaded up for feed for the month. I have chickens eating their heads off. Going to slaughter 5 roosters tomorrow morning, think I have 3 or 4 more after that. I have a pen of 10 EE layers that are on their second molt, they are due for the canning jar. That will reduce the feed bill. I have maybe 16 EE pullets coming up to laying. We have 6 lambs eating their heads off, they go to slaughter on November 12. New lambs should start hitting the ground in mid October. Not to mention 4 horses...…. And they all EAT!

We sold 40 pounds of lamb to 2 customers, from the 4 we took to slaughter a few weeks ago. That paid for the processing and fuel to take them, plus a little more. I still have more to sell, but will stock up DD and family first, do some swapping with my hay guy for cutting some big dead trees. He loves to work for lamb! LOL LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Afternoon cup anyone ? 
Richie is better but not 100%... think it's his back


----------



## Bruce

That doesn't sound good!


----------



## Baymule

Ritchie's back?


----------



## AmberLops

Poor Ritchie...hope he heals up fast 

Anyone up for a cup of joe at this hour? Sure tastes good


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready with a side order of 2 multivitamins and 1 B-complex. Been skipping those lately, need to get baco on the program. Butchering roosters this morning. A friend who wants to learn how is coming over to help. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule ! The vet is coming over this afternoon, and a friend knows a horse chiropractor. I believe it's all treatable even if it's simply no more double riding... Of course storms are predicted this afternoon also. may be an interesting appointment in the rain.


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Thanks @Baymule ! The vet is coming over this afternoon, and a friend knows a horse chiropractor. I believe it's all treatable even if it's simply no more double riding... Of course storms are predicted this afternoon also. may be an interesting appointment in the rain.


That's good news!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready with a side order of 2 multivitamins and 1 B-complex. Been skipping those lately, need to get baco on the program. Butchering roosters this morning. A friend who wants to learn how is coming over to help. Everyone have a great day!


No more skipping out on your vitamins young lady 
You need those!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Had to reschedule the vet appointment...was storming...Richie is acting fine. Our farm may of gotten 4 inches of rain.... it's still raining. 
Released our last butterfly between showers.


----------



## Baymule

Glad Ritchie is better. I was awake at 4 AM, got up at 4:30. I drank up all the coffee, but @promiseacres is making y'all some more. LOL What's up for today? Don't know yet. Thinking about butchering the remaining 3 or 4 roosters. Maybe. After them, I'll have a lot of rooster-reject (backs, necks) to can for the dogs, an all day job. Then a pen of 9 or 10 layers, I'll can that meat and make broth. Another 2 day job. Sure would be nice to have that done.....anybody got some motivation tennis shoes? As in shoes take me to the chicken pen? LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

I HATE when you get your butchering done -- and MINE is still waiting  

Having only an hr to "waste" before going to work -- chores done! --  I checked CL.  Yeah, some mornings you need a chuckle....

How many of these mower seats would you buy?






Then, this one has goats for sale -- really??






There are so many odd things going on.  

BUT my coffee is delish!   I'm trying to psyche up for a "baby days" demo....a huge set up to assemble  (cardboard mock-ups!)  Handouts and product to show.  Just a whole different day.   

Tried to set up for truck repairs yesterday.  The little shop I like is toooo busy for this week -- he's really good and lower fees than those big shops.   Next  week probable.   Yeah, something I had put off due to the expense but, now it's a gotta do for my safety.  Will drive other vehicle, not thrilled but at least I don't have any big feed pick ups to do, all done.  Still less expensive than another truck.  Not doing any purchases now...no new payments!!     Once done, I'll be good for a while.  That's a plus.

OK -- gotta go.   Cruise CL, have a chuckle!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I will take two of those mower seats please @ Mini Horses.....


----------



## Baymule

Late breakfast, 2 leftover lamb chops and bacon wrapped green beans from supper last night. Going to buy paint for the barn doors. Chickens get fed another day.


----------



## MtViking

Coffee is good and a chilly fall morning. The snow has arrived, getting warm clothes on to go check on everyone water and food. Usually we get a littl bit of time to acclimate to the cold not this year. It was in the 70s last week and the 80s the week before. Now it’s 30. Ugh sacrifices to live in Montana. Supposed to be back in the 50s by Friday though so this is just a teaser for all the snow bunnies out there. It’s also great for hunting season. Brings the elk down from the tops of the mountains.


----------



## MtViking




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Haven't  had elk meat  since  the 70's, but I absolutely  love it....not a big fan of venison,  but elk


----------



## MtViking

B&B Happy goats said:


> Haven't  had elk meat  since  the 70's, but I absolutely  love it....not a big fan of venison,  but elk


I haven’t got an elk in a long time. But you right it is delicious. Usually someone I know has extra that I get for the freezer. Elk hunting takes a lot more time than I have. We usually get a few antelope and deer though. I like it all really especially antelope that’s my favorite. we drew 3 tags this year. Hopefully we will fill all the tags.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> How many of these mower seats would you buy?


Well, with a nice slipcover 
Sadly those seats aren't made real well. My garden tractor is never outside unless it is being used but still has a crack in the seat. I put Gorilla tape on it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've had elk and moose....both were good, but I really liked the moose.....saw pleanty of pronghorn up that way.....I almost broadsided a big  buck standing in the middle of the highway right at the Montana South Dakota line....he finally moved when I hit the air horn.....I was in a town in Wyoming and a whole herd pranced thru downtown.....


----------



## farmerjan

And the other night I nearly had a side of venison with the front of my truck.  Good sized buck decided to go across the road at the last minute in front of me.  We have so many white tail deer here that they are a PITA.  
I would like to take a trip out "west" and see some of the scenery, and the wild stock roaming the land.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> I HATE when you get your butchering done -- and MINE is still waiting
> 
> Having only an hr to "waste" before going to work -- chores done! --  I checked CL.  Yeah, some mornings you need a chuckle....
> 
> How many of these mower seats would you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this one has goats for sale -- really??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many odd things going on.
> 
> BUT my coffee is delish!   I'm trying to psyche up for a "baby days" demo....a huge set up to assemble  (cardboard mock-ups!)  Handouts and product to show.  Just a whole different day.
> 
> Tried to set up for truck repairs yesterday.  The little shop I like is toooo busy for this week -- he's really good and lower fees than those big shops.   Next  week probable.   Yeah, something I had put off due to the expense but, now it's a gotta do for my safety.  Will drive other vehicle, not thrilled but at least I don't have any big feed pick ups to do, all done.  Still less expensive than another truck.  Not doing any purchases now...no new payments!!     Once done, I'll be good for a while.  That's a plus.
> 
> OK -- gotta go.   Cruise CL, have a chuckle!


Wow I always wanted a goat in sheep's clothing


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  the sheep/goat...odd 

You think they would know what they had


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Yeah...  the sheep/goat...odd
> 
> You think they would know what they had


I know!
Unless they're one of those scams...like the 'herding monkeys' that are everywhere on the Nashville craigslist


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 

Sheep and goats are the same anyways...... shows how far removed most people are from their food. 

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah -- sheep & goats look alike...  Just funny to see.
Last week guy had mini-donk for sale, which was obviously a mini mule -- IF YOU KNEW what you were seeing.  

Coffee going down smooth.  One batch of cheese done, another to go.  Taking to a friend, on my way to work.

Yesterday -- wow, I must have been zoned out.   My truck is down and waiting for mechanic to have time, borrowed DD truck for the week.  Only ONE key for this vehicle.   Get to work, lock it, go inside.  Work.   At end of day, thought I had left my Ipad in a box that had gone in the crusher.  After searching and backtracking, found I had left it in charger in break room.   WHEW!    Wanted to buy something, found I had left my wallet at home -- money, debit cards, driver's license in it.    No problem, could wait to buy stuff another day.   Tried to leave.  Realize I have LOST the key to the truck.

Not in lost & found.   No money, no key, no ID  ...THANKFULLY a friend & co-worker.   We go to her house, call locksmith.   The key has a chip.  We are talking a lot of money ….  friend gives me the $200 quoted.  YES .. that much!  She takes me back to truck.  Locksmih arrives.  Part of making this chipped key means she plugs a device into the computer system of the truck....not working.  We have to search ALL fuses until we find one bad.  Replace.  Success!!   So, 2 hours, 2 keys and $200 dollars borrowed got me home.    

Now, the good part is that this truck had seemed to run and sound like it couldn't change gears --automatic -- and no one knew why.   WELL, the fuse was for the emergency brake as, when I drove off, that light came on and never was before.   I stopped, released brake, stepped it back on & released again...light out, truck now doesn't have the "can't shift" sound, much peppier. Guess we got more than a spare key for the money.  

I'm leaving the "see if there is brake damage" to DD -- I have done "MY" part in problem solving.  

After getting home at 8:30, had to feed, close coops, milk.  Then, trust me, I sat down with a nice glass of wine!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad your fiasco had a good ending MH!!....tho $200 for a key is sure a bit pricey.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've had those kind of days - they're NO fun at all!


----------



## Baymule

Some days just seem to cloud up and rain all over you. Glad you finally got home!

I woke up at 2 AM, laid there, thinking about, of all things the last 3 roosters I have to butcher. Last time I looked at the clock it was 4:20 I hate it when I do that. Woke up just before 8 AM. Guess I need to butcher those darned roosters so I can sleep! Then I'll have a day's worth of canning chicken backs and other parts for the dogs. They go through a quart jar a day, over their dog food. In the meantime, I need another cup of coffee, it's a quarter to nine and I ain't done a darn thing around here.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm hoping the "blinking blue light"  isn't following me today.   Just can't win days happen 

Hey, Bay, you just added another dog  -- may need more than a quart a day now


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> I'm hoping the "blinking blue light"  isn't following me today.   Just can't win days happen
> 
> Hey, Bay, you just added another dog  -- may need more than a quart a day now


Nah, DH divides it up 4 ways, mixes it with their kibble like some kind of dog chef. He stirs it in with all his OCD of perfection.


----------



## MtViking

Mmm coffee is good. Well it’s about 22 degrees this morning. I took my rabbit tarp down last night by accident trying to clean off all the snow. Which actually worked out ok it covered the front of their hutch nicely from the cold weather. Had to install the heat water bottles at about noon yesterday. It’s still coming down heavy here. Now that the ground has cooled off it’s really starting to accumulate. I have probably 3-4 inches in most spots and 6 in other spots. I’m getting my hat and gloves on to go hop on the tractor so I can keep my driveway clear. I haven’t plowed with a bucket or back blade so this will be a learning experience. It a 64 560 farmall she a big ole beast I’m betting it goes smooth as butter. Well I better get to it I’ve been watching it snow for a few hours now lol. Everyone enjoy they’re Sunday it’s a beautiful one to be sure.


----------



## Baymule

And we usually don't even get a hard killing frost until November......


----------



## CntryBoy777

We setting "records" over here....with no changes for quite a while.....Beautiful country up Montana way, but way too much "s" word and cold for me.....and everybody stands leaning forward.....to brace for the winds.....


----------



## farmerjan

BBBBRRRRRRRR


----------



## Alaskan

We have had the f word....  but not the s word


----------



## Bruce

We've only had one very mild f word. But it got my butt in gear. Got the furnace air filters replaced, tested both furnaces. Cleaned the woodstove chimney and have run it twice with scrap wood. I finished the 6th wood rack (5 done last year) today. I really wish I could get IBC totes cheap or free as some seem to. At this point I'm running out of scrap to make the racks plus they take a long time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The weather person said no change in weather for at least 10-12 more days....guess we'll continue breaking records into Oct...


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> The weather person said no change in weather for at least 10-12 more days....guess we'll continue breaking records into Oct...


Same here!
We do have a coldfront coming in next Friday...supposed to have a week in the upper 70's but then right back to warmer temps


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> We've only had one very mild f word. But it got my butt in gear. Got the furnace air filters replaced, tested both furnaces. Cleaned the woodstove chimney and have run it twice with scrap wood. I finished the 6th wood rack (5 done last year) today. I really wish I could get IBC totes cheap or free as some seem to. At this point I'm running out of scrap to make the racks plus they take a long time.


Wooooooood!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! We’re going to butcher three roosters this morning. I want them off the Feed bill. Will be busy this week, next week we’ll slaughter some old layer hens.


----------



## promiseacres

Mmmmmmmmm coffee. Thanks @Baymule 
School and today we need to clean the rabbit cages.  80's today by Friday the high is 55. No f word here yet which is somewhat unusual.


----------



## Baymule

Still in the 90's here. Dry, dry, dry. Sure need some rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> next week we’ll slaughter some old layer hens.



Will you can the meat from these or do you find it tender enough to part out & freeze?   Mine are all in "some" stage of molt  If I chose non layers, all would get the knife.     It's hot here, like there.    It's looking slow workwise for 2nd & 3rd week of Oct.  If weather cools, I can get my roosters off my feed list.

Today not bad but, back to 90s for couple days, then to mid 70's, then ?  Who knows.    Don't see any rain, which we need.   5 days of work though.

It's time of year when I have a lull in outside work, then one company picks up with holidays and one stays slow.  Winter  -- mostly slow.


Seems a lot of snow & cold out West … lot of rain heading  North in midsection....then there's the heat in SE.     Quite abrupt differences.  News says 4 million acres unplanted due to floods.     Prices will skyrocket.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses i will can the old layers . The roosters are 4 months old, I cut them up for frying, the backs and necks will be canned for the dogs. The three we just did are vacuumed sealed, whole, giving them to a neighbor. We have so much, why not share.


----------



## Alaskan

I have a bunch of old layers....  I just keep putting off killing any...

Old scrawny things....  not tempting to me in the least


----------



## promiseacres

Off to mow the yard... again... did get the cages cleaned. Then took the kid's cat to the vet... ear infection only cost $138 for meds and diagnosis...ugh. Kid's both rode a bit while I cleaned cages. John likes Richie better than Daisy as he moves out easier...
 Richie is feeling much better... of course the vet is coming tomorrow...but Chase needs a good sheath cleaning so...Not sure it's worth having Richie checked at this point.


----------



## Bruce

If the vet is there, might as well, you've already paid for the house call.


----------



## Baymule

You have the vet do sheath cleaning? I just do it myself. It's not that difficult to do, it has that eewwww factor, but so does gutting a hog. Meh.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> You have the vet do sheath cleaning? I just do it myself. It's not that difficult to do, it has that eewwww factor, but so does gutting a hog. Meh.


I do Richie's... Chase is Mom's and for a couple reasons including that she wacks him whenever he relaxes it.... so he needs a sedative...not sure if or if Duke has ever been done... in any case this appt gives us a vet-client relationship so I can get pain meds for the horses. I have put it off since we moved here.... but we can't even buy Bute without a prescription now.


----------



## Baymule

I don't blame you, a horse that needs a sedative isn't one that you want to be so "personal" with LOL.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Another day of 80 degrees.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll take your 80 degrees and trade you my 97 degrees! And I’ll drink your coffee to boot! I’ll even let you borrow the water hose for simulated rain!


----------



## promiseacres

it's up to 89...temps are supposed to fall starting tomorrow. I'm ready to turn off the AC! and have some nice fall temps. Vet couldn't find anything with Richie... some theories...but hard to say at this late. Going to have a horse chiro out on Thursday.... just need to make sure my boy is good. We may take some time off of riding him double. John thinks he can do fine on him on the trails... I have my doubts but will let him try if he shows some initiative to ride here at home. Oh we have two bunny does nesting!! Due on Friday.  I need to go do chores and finish mowing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> sheath cleaning? I just do it myself. It's not that difficult to do, it has that eewwww factor, but so does gutting a hog. Meh.



   Given the choice, I'll do the sheath cleaning!   And trust me, I've done a LOT of them!  Only have the 3 stallions here now, so not a biggie...especially with no breeding .  OK, one guy did some earlier in the year  -- not planned, wanted, intended.  Rampant damned stallion.  Wanted to shoot him!   I'm watching bellies!!    Stalls are available, in case.   Who am I kidding?  At least 2 look prego.  Hope no more.

There's a horse auction this Sat but, didn't know in time to get a coggins!      Anyone want a little chestnut mini horse???  All original equipment, low mileage  

On another line --  about 1/2 day of work tomorrow, then I can come home and use my tractor for a while.  Things to do (always!) and I'll get a few crossed off the list.   Need to call the shop and see if he thinks he can work my truck in this week.  Ball joints, control arms, etc.   $$$  Less than payment, repeat, repeat!!

Need sleep.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I’ll take your 80 degrees and trade you my 97 degrees! And I’ll drink your coffee to boot! I’ll even let you borrow the water hose for simulated rain!


I want in on that deal too!
98 here today...and yesterday!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH is putting in the hours fixing the combines. Had to change our will appointment... so just school and hoping to get out to the farm to mow the yard out there.


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 2AM by dogs barking. I walked outside, neighborhood dogs were barking, I talked to mine and praised them. I was awake a couple of hours, then slept until 7.

Got chicken backs simmering on the stove, will can them for the dogs later. DH wants to spread some bags of rock on the driveway, so we’ll do that. It’s going to be hot, so an afternoon of watching a pressure canner under AC sounds pretty good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Had fresh homemade apple butter with toast this morning.  I've got enough to share!  Need a fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I made a homemade peach cobbler last nite and there is always leftovers.........turned out really good.....


----------



## Mini Horses

You guys with food are killing me!   I was up at 3:30 for NO apparent reason... did this  … then to work.  Back at noon.  I'm hanging inside where it's a balmy 75, not outside where it's 91 in the shade.   Just not gonna start that darned mower.  Besides, with no rain grass is in slow grow mode.     Guess it would be a good time to cook the 8-10 lb of apples, so I can enjoy applebutter!   Thanks, FEM.  No peaches, so can't do the pie.

Really need to clean the house but, not in the mood.  Maybe a nap would take care of it all.   Hmmmm, yawn.


----------



## Mike CHS

AmberLops said:


> I want in on that deal too!
> 98 here today...and yesterday!



Same here.  We are only working outside in the morning and late afternoon to beat the heat.  Just before sunset the Sun is behind the treeline so it's about 6-8 degrees cooler when I haul water out to the far fields.


----------



## Mini Horses

Didn't nap.  Didn't mow.  Didn't care.   Did cook.  

Heading out to milk.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So did I @Mini Horses we had bbq'd pork and a baked potato....turned out well...and had enough cobbler left for us to split tonite....Joyce was gonna make another one of those sugar cream pies that @promiseacres shared the recipe to....and it was really Wonderful....we didn't want the cream to spoil, so Joyce was gonna use for the pie...but there wasn't enough for ice cream either....so, we used it on the cobbler leftovers....


----------



## Baymule

I got 6 quarts of chicken back pieces, necks, wing tips and skin canned for the dogs, and one quart of broth and rice. They love the stuff. 

We picked up DH's truck....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mike CHS

At least the truck will be ready when BJ is ready to start driving after his eye fixes.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> At least the truck will be ready when BJ is ready to start driving after his eye fixes.


The truck repairs have kicked our butt this year. Better than making a truck note, but this has got to stop! 

He is excited to get his eyes fixed. This is one surgery that he is actually looking forward to! LOL LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> We picked up DH's truck....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Ugh.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope it all goes well for ya both!!.....better to spend money on what ya know....than to hope for anything better for the same money....I'd be absolutely "lost" in a new car....I told Joyce the other day that we would have to look at commercial trucks when we look at something....it is all that ya can get "stripped down"....these days and times....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hope it all goes well for ya both!!.....better to spend money on what ya know....than to hope for anything better for the same money....I'd be absolutely "lost" in a new car....I told Joyce the other day that we would have to look at commercial trucks when we look at something....it is all that ya can get "stripped down"....these days and times....


Yeah, we'd have to have driving lessons again, just to learn how to drive it.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 3AM. Laid in bed trying to go back to sleep. Phooey. Coffee is ready. Good morning!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. 
3am is much too early... 6 is too. 
Our truck didn't start yesterday...my crossover has been parked since may.... in any case DH jumped the truck but we are not sure why the battery was drained. Vehicles suck.  supposed to go to a rabbit show Saturday... now we probably won't.


----------



## Baymule

Probably the alternator, that's been my experience. The only good thing about that is it happened at home, not 200 miles away.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I hope not... it's fine this morning so far... the cd player was acting funny... maybe it drained it? or a door... IDK it's a 2011 and has a lot of computer junk to tell us if there's a problem...so am hoping it isn' t the alternator.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> so, we used it on the cobbler leftovers....



Good job!    No waste of cream OR pie.


On the truck repairs subject....      never ending but, I am right there with  "better than a payment" each month. And there is sooooo much crap on these new ones that I'd need to a training course to use them.  Even turning them on is a challenge.  Part of that is getting yourself up off the floor from sticker shock! 

Plus, keys are $100+ each, not the old $5.  When you open the hood it's wall to wall "stuff" that needs all manner of gauges & testers to check out. 

Had coffee, DGD to school, back home. Heavy fog. Young doe stuck in fence, fixed that.  Slow morning now, to work at 12:30.   Just hawking coffee today.   Guess I won't sleep well again with all the caffeine today.   Been waking middle of night.   Today, 1:15...finally back to sleep about 3, then alarm at 5:30.  Not good!

Need to go milk out a doe.  Going to dry her.  She was letting her doelings nurse but, at 8 months she's weaning them.   Wants relief, so I've milked her 2 times.  She's at the gate now....she likes to be milked.   Didn't put her in line-up this yr and she was perfect when brought in 2 days ago.  I have 3 of these full sisters and all are huge quantity producers. She & twin have great udders...the single yr older has ugly one but, milks well -- looks bad.   I don't hold it against her.  This one waiting for me, Daisy, had twin doe this yr -- and has been raising another doeling, also.    A milking machine is in my future, saving now.  I'll slack the amount I take and reduce her production gradually over next week or two.

We're in high 90's again today but, relief after "they say".

Everyone be safe and enjoy your day.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The truck repairs have kicked our butt this year. Better than making a truck note, but this has got to stop!


Maybe @Senile_Texas_Aggie will give you his F350


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Maybe @Senile_Texas_Aggie will give you his F350


Ours is a F250 diesel 2004 model. 

Haha! My son called tonight, he asked "how much did you spend on it last year....me-nuthin'. Him-And the year before that? Me-nuthin' Him-and the year before that? Me-nuthin'  OK so I get it, it's a good truck, we have done routine maintenance, but did it all the big repair bills  have to come in the last 6 months?


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, if they didn't all come at once, after years of "nuthin", then you would have been moanin and groanin every year.....  And look at it this way, it is 15 years old, how much have you spent on it in that time besides normal maintenance????  I actually am putting 25 every paycheck into the savings account (that earns practically no interest) just to start saving for the "rainy day" .... just in case....


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I woke up at 3AM. Laid in bed trying to go back to sleep. Phooey. Coffee is ready. Good morning!


Maybe some melatonin would help?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the farm mowed last night...now I am congested and I think I have a scratch on my eye....
This morning  we do have 3 new baby polish bunnies. 
45 degrees this morning.  autumn temperatures are here!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Yep, if they didn't all come at once, after years of "nuthin", then you would have been moanin and groanin every year.....  And look at it this way, it is 15 years old, how much have you spent on it in that time besides normal maintenance????  I actually am putting 25 every paycheck into the savings account (that earns practically no interest) just to start saving for the "rainy day" .... just in case....


Work that needs to be done is expected, but we've been sh!t and hit 3 times this year, all of them expensive. Once would have ok, twice, still ok, but 3 times is "Oh COME ON! This is getting ridiculous!" 
A repair savings account is a good idea, it's not "if" but "when". LOL


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I slept until 7 this morning! I sure needed to NOT wake up at 3 or 4 AM.


----------



## promiseacres

Having another cup, with store bought cookies. 
Called the eye dr about 10, even though I know she's "off" on Friday. The receptionist said come in about noon, she'll see you. My nose and eye was continual draining. It hurt to close my eye or move it side to side at that time. Fortunately no scratch just debris. We stopped at the library and grocery afterwards. Came home and had a nice nap. Now I am restarting this day....even though it's mostly over... John is still working on school.... I really don't care. Just happy my eye feels better.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that your eye is ok! I'm all about safety. A good pair of goggles for your eyes and a face mask for your nose/lungs would help. You might look goofy, but you could see and breathe. Last time I checked, those two things were pretty high on the list.


----------



## Bruce

It is amazing how little debris it takes to give you serious eye irritation, I'm glad you've got that licked Promise.


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Got the farm mowed last night...now I am congested and I think I have a scratch on my eye....
> This morning  we do have 3 new baby polish bunnies.
> 45 degrees this morning.  autumn temperatures are here!


Congrats on the babies! 
I tried some new eyedrops that I bought at Kroger...they're amazing!
The brand is Similasan and they make different drops for different issues...
I had a scratch on my eye last week and it took away all the irritation


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Still waiting for the mini rex doe to kindle...she's pulled more fur.  With truck issues (has started just fine since Wednesday? ) decided against going to the rabbit show. 
So  now what to do with our Saturday... probably housework, grading and maybe some farm clean up.


----------



## Mini Horses

My Sat is planned  --  go to work 

But I see an entire weekend free coming up next weekend.    Exciting to have 3-4 days in a row for my own.  I may be able to stretch that into 5 days.    Heck, that would be amazing!!

Coffee good this AM and I actually slept well last night!  First time in several nights.  Feels really good!    Need to relieve some milk tension from Daisy this morning.  Sadly my old cat appears to be living on this goat milk right now.  He's pushing 21 and going downhill for last year but, past few months really down.   It's like us being over 100.  He's had a good life.  Every day I expect to find it has ended.  He's pretty much stopped even the soft foods this past week.

On a better note -- my molting hens blessed me with 14 eggs this week.     I have feathers  E V E R Y W H E R E.   With cooler weather next week and a few days off, I hope to send roos to freezer camp!!  I will assemble all things to get the job done, grab them from the roosts one night and start early the next day.   At least the cages are ready and some are already in small runs --the grow outs, who are soon to be fryers.  Bigger ones, canning.   Will  help food bills -- mine & theirs.   Been waiting to do this for a while.   Fall arriving.   May not get all at once as there are several of them and only one of me.  

With cooler temps, no doubt several of you will be doing some butchering.   We could have a huge cookout on line!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Waiting for that cool weather to start some butchering around here too.  Looking forward to a lower feed bill and a full freezer!


----------



## farmerjan

Me too, on the butchering, but will take them to have them done as there are 30 or so and I cannot do them here at the house (landlord.....), and that is just more than I can handle anyway.  But a relief from the feed bills would be nice as the big ones are way too big and the heat had really been getting to them.  I will do all the ones I have and if there are any left behind from the next time they go out, then they will be the last for the next 6 months probably. If there are only a few I will pass on them.  I expect the farmer to call me anytime, as it was supposed to be about now.  Sure would like these to be gone first.  Am going to do the big ones up into parts since they are so big.


----------



## Baymule

We have the granddaughters for the weekend, Miranda lambed twins last night, both are boys. Strong and healthy!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> We have the granddaughters for the weekend, Miranda lambed twins last night, both are boys. Strong and healthy!


Congrats!!  Post some pictures would ya'??


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee and french toast for Sunday breakfast


----------



## Baymule

Up at 3AM with 4 year old, diarrhea and puking in her bed. I gave her a shower, stripped the bed and washed everything. Wrapped her in a blanket and held her. DH made coffee, I’d offer y’all some, but I drank it all.  We were outside at 7, I fed, the girls played and Papaw laughed at them.


----------



## Baymule

@AmberLops


----------



## Mini Horses

Just toast & jelly, strong coffee...   It was quick. 

Slept in until 6:30 and enjoyed that.  Back to 5:30 get up tomorrow.   I have "school bus" duty for DGD.   In some ways it's a shame since I only have 1 1/2 days of work.  Then again, it DOES get me up early & moving! That's a winner.  Gave her the $250 fee for her "pro driver" training.  Starts next week.  Once licensed, no more "bus runs"    It'll be a month down the road. They have to get license from a judge, with parent there.

Today & tomorrow we are supposed to be 77-80 days, then 5 days of 67-70.....days!   Fall is coming   Should be really nice out there.  I do have plans -- a LOT of things to accomplish.  Hope I can get to most.  Plan to give it a go.   Some is just needed general maintenance that's been put off due to "time".  

Yesterday I got my first egg from the 7 new pullets I bought about 6 weeks ago.    So, others should follow pretty soon.   Small, lovely brown.  I'm sure they will be nice & large in a month or two.  It's all good.  I plan to move the 7 or 8 "grow out" roos to their out of the way pen, bring girls up here by the other chicken house.   It's near top of my list now.  I'll cage the boys, clean out the housing & pen, move them that night...so as to not upset the girls that I'll catch at night.   Cages are ready. 

Can't sell the small eggs...customers don't really want.  So will be cooking more egg dishes for a couple months.  And a friend whom I provide freebees all year will be thrilled to get a larger number of them.    She gives me figs and things from her garden.  We provide to each other.  It's all good!!  We have some awesome trades.

I am going to list some "to dos" later, then I can make good use of my days off....which I seldom get, especially all together.   Shame really because with only one day here & there, you want to just rest!!  Then things pile up.    Working on the "piled up" list this week.

Still need some rain......don't see any coming for another week or more.   At least it will be cooler.  I'm off to planning & my work later today.  YAH!! last for 5 days!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Baymule  -  Hope her tummy troubles were short-lived and that ya'll can have some good times today!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> We were outside at 7, I fed, the girls played and Papaw laughed at them.



Sounds PERFECT.      Hope the 4 y/o is feeling better.

Looks like Trip is doing his job.   I love the sight!     Nice the lambing is going well for you.   Seems strange tho, as I am always looking at the late winter & early Spring babes.  This year, I may have some early winter ones    The buck was doing his job...early  Not sure.

HMMMMM....if you have goats AND sheep, you could have Spring kids and Fall lambs.    For income, that's a good thing.


----------



## Baymule

The 4 year old is fine now. Papaw and the 12 year old entertained the littles while I napped in my recliner. Right now they are rolling around on the floor wrapped up in blankets, playing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 4yr old could be cutting teeth....doesn't sound like a virus....at least at grandmaw's house.....
I swanee @Mini Horses ....I bet ya meet yourself "coming and going" with all ya have on your "agenda" each week....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Up at 3AM with 4 year old, diarrhea and puking in her bed. I gave her a shower, stripped the bed and washed everything. Wrapped her in a blanket and held her.


And this is why you look forward to having them come visit? 



Mini Horses said:


> They have to get license from a judge, with parent there.


Doesn't one generally get a driver's license from the DMV? 



Mini Horses said:


> Can't sell the small eggs...customers don't really want.


Silly people! 3 smalls is 2 XLs. Plus, if you have a recipe that needs 1 egg but you only want to make half the recipe (pancakes for example) 1 pullet egg is great!


----------



## Baymule

We’ve been outside playing in wet sand. I lied. I told them it was mud. Their toys were an empty paint can, lid, Christmas tree stand, Tonka truck, sticks and acorns. They mixed up chocolate milk, mudpie and stinky feet soup. Anybody want some? We got plenty! They will now spend another 45 minutes in the bath tub.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> @AmberLops
> 
> View attachment 66638
> 
> View attachment 66639


They're adorable!! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> The 4 year old is fine now. Papaw and the 12 year old entertained the littles while I napped in my recliner. Right now they are rolling around on the floor wrapped up in blankets, playing.


Glad she's feeling better and that you got some rest too!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They will now spend another 45 minutes in the bath tub.


And all that "mud" will go down the drain! Glad y'all had a fun day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Doesn't one generally get a driver's license from the DMV?



Yeah, Bruce...they take the test at DMV, who issues the license.  BUT, in VA under 18 yr olds -- after going thru all the other hoops, has to go with a parent,  on a set date,  to receive their license.   Of course, the judge gives the group a stern lecture on responsibility, safe driving and on and on and on.    It's the VA way.   

IF she waited until April, at 18....no $250 pro & just take test, get license.  Done.   But then mom & I have bus duty all winter, plus any other driving she needs.  Of course, if bad weather...snow, ice, etc...she won't drive even with a license on those days.  Not this year.

Time to shower and hit the bed.   5:30 before I know it  and DGD to school.  But then I'm home all day!!!!     Only work Thursday...all week off.   I can't believe it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Was going trail riding but my friend can't go now....  now debating if just should cancel.... 3 kids and 3 horses and one of me.... we have plenty to do otherwise but....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Go trail riding. Winter is on the way, take every nice day that you can get. I admire what you do with your kids. You are home schooling them, a real gift to them. Your children are learning things that other children will never even come close to learning. May God heap you and your family with his Blessings.

I won't be moaning about the dust, heat, dust, heat, a one foot layer of loose dry dry sand, dust, heat and more dust. WE GOT RAIN LAST NIGHT! I don't know how much, still dark, haven't been outside yet.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule, Congrats on some RAIN!! Any amount helps right now.  We are "supposed" to get some tomorrow...hope you didn't get it all.   I want to share.   Whatever you got, wasn't enough, I'm sure!   They say maybe 1/2' here.  Knocks the dust down.

I can say that my coffee this morning was a treat.   Awoke to it brewing, alarm going off, 5:30 had arrived!   But knowing that I would take DGD to school, then the day was MINE -- well, not enough words to express the delight! 

Got the dishwasher loaded and going before I left, had some things loaded in back of truck to take to our dump station on way home  (no street pick up here). Then feed routine, open coops, etc.   Back inside to convert milk into cheese...3rd batch working, so checking in on the boards here & SS.   Have a roast out to cook all day.  Will go in the pot shortly, apples waiting for me to cook & can.  Those things will cook some while I get the laundry on the line & clean sheets on bed.  THEN....once at a settling point, I'll go mow the yard, it will be dried of the dew.   After that?
Who knows!    The list is huge.  Few things on there to "call & find".   Good to work while cooking is going on.   I'm doing lunch right now -- thus the "time out" here. 

Temps are good, not hot - just warm - a light breeze. To be honest, no matter the weather, I'm loving being home.     Much to do.....bye...


----------



## promiseacres

Having another cup....this is beginning to be a habit... 
Super lovely day. My youngest didn't want to trail ride so my Dad came over for the afternoon. John rode my horse as he is convinced he is better than Daisy, plus the kids no longer want to ride double....and Richie needed a break from double riding. They did great together, Richie can be forward and a bit spooky.  Jocelyn rode her mini pony, Rayne,  who did fabulous for her 2nd trail ride ever.  So I rode our super great kid broke Daisy...  snow possible this next weekend. .. so we better take advantage of these last few 70 degree days!!


----------



## Baymule

glad you and the kids went riding. We got 1" of rain. It settled the dust, I am so tired of heat, dry, and dust! FINALLY! SUMMER has left!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's a fairly hefty front heading down and it is bringing "S" word with it.....suppose to be effecting all the way down to Houston by the wknd, so everybody stay aware of your local news for weather warnings or conditions.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. School, cleaning rabbit cages and making apple pies today. Need to get the farm too, clean up/fill the dumpster.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I slept late, I was tired. After months of no rain, beastly scorching heat and a dust storm every time the wind blew, rain and cooler temperatures was a welcome relief. So we worked outside yesterday all day. Our normal quit time is 10-11 AM. Yesterday we worked until 4PM. We worked on a patch of woods at the end of the house. We cut and pulled green briars, chainsawed low branches, dug out a stump, piled and hauled to the burn pile. Our neighbor Robert came over to help. Our objective was to skid a playhouse for the granddaughters to that location, but it must be cleared and cleaned up. We were tired and slept like rocks. Back at it today, we should get it skidded into place today. It will be perched, high centered on a swale, so we’ll have to fill it in. The girls want a sand floor—THAT will be an easy wish to fulfill! Probably another full day, maybe 2. I want to build a BBQ hut and gazebo also. Eventually it will be a nice place to BBQ and hang out with friends, family and kids.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The girls want a sand floor—THAT will be an easy wish to fulfill!


I'm pretty sure those girls are smart. Won't they kinda notice that the sand floor in the playhouse is the same as the mud they were playing with yesterday??


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce, they probably noticed the "mud" was wet sand.   But that's what mud IS at grandmas!      Kids are able to adapt.

We are getting R A I N today.  Yep, a little.  In reality, it's more of a fine mist -- no real droplets.  Anyway, it's wet.  Sorta.    After a few hours the grass is wet.  Hey, it's water!  Good enough...better than none.  May total .25" for the day   I'm thankful for it, even tho it prohibits the outdoor work.    Been very dry for my area. VERY. It will be gone by morning, just pleasant coolness will stay behind.

My DGD did the actual drive to school today, I was a passenger.  She did great!  Yep, all the bells & whistles -- everything she should have done.   Happy with that.  I drank coffee and rode along quietly.

Need to check on those apples cooking.   Smells good.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure those girls are smart. Won't they kinda notice that the sand floor in the playhouse is the same as the mud they were playing with yesterday??


We got it moved, leveled and concrete flat blocks under the skids. We have some bags of sand from Lowes to fill it in. of course, paris used it as a vantage point to watch a ewe have twin lambs this evening. Paris didn't like the smooth level ground, so she dug a hole. LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

Wait, all you have is sand and you BOUGHT sand at Lowe's? 
I'm sure Paris was happy in her fox, er GP, hole watching over her sheep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce, she bought "clean" sand      AND before she got it, no hole.     Thanks, Paris, for breaking it in!


----------



## Baymule

Actually we buy bags of rock with a hole in it for $1. We get 15 or so bags of rock, sometimes sand is in the mix. We are doing the circle part of our driveway. So we set the sand aside for the playhouse floor. An added bonus-the bagged sand does not have sheep poop in it.


----------



## Bruce

Oh FREE sand! That is different


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Day old donuts too...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. It will be warm today, high of 91* then it cools off, tomorrow will be 75* and spotty rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

HOT coffee here this AM.   54 on my porch!  Yeah, almost winter for you TX people.    It's Fall here.    We'll have low-mid 70 all week, then it's low 60 the following week.   So glad I got all my light jackets washed up couple weeks ago.   Pulled out some flannel shirts, too.   That & sweat shirts pretty much make up the attire for a couple months.     It's a tad early for the 60s...that's normally a Nov thing.  Signals early winter?    Well, it's "time" for that proverbial "bad winter" we get every 7-10 yrs.  Been wary last 2 yrs -- hope it doesn't happen now. 

Today I work 12-6, then I'm looking at 6 straight days at home.   Hard to believe (although this IS our slow time)  as not usually all together.  I will think I have "retired"!    Especially when payday rolls around.      Truck repair bills only add to the "joy" of both of us aging & needing $$ inputs.  Almost done.

On a positive note, I found a little deposit to my account from Social Security.  They actually review your accounts each year -- automation at it's finest -- and since I have worked continually since my "retirement age"  I am getting a small increase in my monthly stipend.    In my case it appears that MY account is reviewed about Sep, a makeup sum is in my account Oct, and the increased amount begins to pay Nov.  Nice job SSA.   Every little bit helps   It happens that the new amount will be basis for the paltry COL increase (that they normally eat up with increased Medicare increase).  I never knew they did this until it began a few years back.

Most of ya'll aren't still working after retirement.  I am.    Last night I has thinking, 57 years I've been working!    You know, I am THRILLED that I still can and do.

Guess I'll wander on out there and open the coops now.  The days being shorter, daylight is later and nightfall is earlier.  So I'm adjusting my own schedules.    Otherwise, may have a fox take advantage.   Thankfully, haven't seen one around this year.....but, had 7 deer in my front yard pasture 2 days ago.  We startled each other as I backed to turn and the headlights hit them as I pulled out.     Dark when DGD has to leave for school now, & I was going to get her.  Coffee in tow.  I can drink as she drives.  Today...DD has the drive time, she's off work.  I get to 


Well, that's MY day in a nutshell.   Hope yours is as pleasant as this one is for me.  


ETA:  This looks like a journal entry for me...I need to shorten it but, hey gives you something to read as you have your coffee.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> The days being shorter, daylight is later and nightfall is earlier. So I'm adjusting my own schedules.


That is for sure. I have to get the trash and recycles out by 7 AM on Thursdays. Got them out about 6:50, went down to open the barn and the coop door. The girls were all still asleep. And it is dark enough by 6:30 that they are up on the roosts and I need a flashlight to see that they are all in.



Mini Horses said:


> ETA: This looks like a journal entry for me...I need to shorten it but, hey gives you something to read as you have your coffee.


Or eat my cereal


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Absolutely  beautiful  day here today, in the 80's and wonderful breezy  day , great outside day with the animals and doing priojects


----------



## Alaskan

Full fall here  ....  highs in the low 40s


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  cold....


----------



## AmberLops

Finally feels like fall here 
Today was 80 degrees, breezy and cool with some rain this morning.
Tomorrow will be stormy. We'll see what those 'severe thunderstorms' bring 
I'm enjoying the cooler weather, It means more time outside with the rabbits!


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Full fall here .... highs in the low 40s





B&B Happy goats said:


> That's cold....




That's about what our Jan/Feb weather is here...and it IS COLD!   Plus, that's your "high".  With lower to come.   Older I get, the colder I get, or feel.  Just not fun to be cold      I can deal with most of the weather here but, not extremes like so many Northerners have.  Nope.  Not for me.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> That's about what our Jan/Feb weather is here...and it IS COLD!   Plus, that's your "high".  With lower to come.   Older I get, the colder I get, or feel.  Just not fun to be cold      I can deal with most of the weather here but, not extremes like so many Northerners have.  Nope.  Not for me.


Me either, my blood has gotten thin in the nearly 40 years I have been "down south".... yeah I know it isn't south to those of you in Texas.....I feel the cold alot more too.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
My sis is in the UP of Michigan... beautiful place but I doubt I'd get used to the short summers and cold.... just like the weather of the midwest the best. Some hot, some cold and a lot in between. We are getting our first cold day tomorrow...20's in October which I'm not looking forward to... but what do you do wait a day or two and it'll get better.  or worse... that's the midwest.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for coffee! I slept until 7AM. A storm came through around midnight, more rain! We now have 10 lambs from 6 ewes. Happy! Happy! Happy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Patiently waiting for our cooler front to get here...


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Finally feels like fall here
> Today was 80 degrees, breezy and cool with some rain this morning.


No that is SUMMER!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> No that is SUMMER!


Ha ha NO! Summer is 100 degrees  Trust me...it's 73 degrees outside right now and I can't go out without a sweater!


----------



## Bruce

No 100° is h3ll!
Sweater? I was hot at 60° yesterday out in the sun with a long sleeve shirt on.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Patiently waiting for our cooler front to get here...


We got it!!! 54 degrees! High today of 58* Got 5/8" of rain last night and got rained on while doing morning chores. I was happy to come in wet and change clothes.


----------



## Mini Horses

Isn't it amazing how our bodies acclimate?

I started with double shirt/jacket -- 49 @ 6:30 AM.  Now, 11:45, just a shirt, almost 70.  Sunshine abounds.  Finally!  Been very overcast past 4 days.  They say -- maybe 73 high today. Nice.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We're getting some drizzle right now - but the temps haven't started dropping yet.     Probably a good thing since I wore open-toed shoes to work, lol.  Maybe it'll hold off until I get home and wear something more sensible.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We got it!!! 54 degrees! High today of 58*


62° here today, should I send you some heat?


----------



## Baymule

NO! I've been waiting on this weather!


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! Tonight the low is 39...and 35 tomorrow night 
I'm not ready for 30's! Daytime temps are nice though...70's so I guess that makes up for it


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
33 degrees outside... heavy frost. But our first one this fall. 
Need to grade papers and this afternoon a Menards shopping trip.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woke up to the mid-50's this morning....brrrrr!  Fall finally got here.  Butchered a goat yesterday and a pig is on the agenda today.   But, I need another cup of coffee before I can tackle that.


----------



## Baymule

Nice and chilly here, sunny today. I slept hard last night, woke up right before 8:00. Going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## farmerjan

61 @ 3:30 A.M. when I got up to go to work.  Dropped to 52 by dawn, and is back to 62 at noon.  But all clouds and possible light showers.  Looks like they got some an hour north but it looks like it is just going to be cloudy today. Got that chilly raw feeling though.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, that "cold front" is lingering all along East coast, heck looks even South into TX -- from weather map this morning.   Only 43 this AM, not bad & sunshine again -- warmed up nicely, still only low 70s today.  Great, just long sleeve weather.  

Made a quick run to town for the rear brake pads to get onto my truck.  DS says he'll do late day.  (he did fronts 3 wks ago)  I watched U-tube how-to in case I need to tackle this job personally.    Don't think so but, good to know stuff on there!!   Wouldn't be first auto repair I've done.  If he volunteers, I'll have him do front control arm and upper ball joints, too -- shop has put me off for 2 weeks now, says too busy with others in front of me.  Now, possibly Wed.    DS has been working a small room addition job & almost complete.  He may be able to get to it before the shop.  I'm borrowing DDs truck, need to not keep longer.

Today I've got a little weed-eater trim work to do so I can set up for my "rooster butcher" day.  Looking like Monday or Tuesday is a go, depends on rain or not.  A mess I hate but, gotta get it done....like many others of you!   Then need to mow the "chicken yard" -- 1/4 acre or so.   Plus stake & stabilize the 2  young apple trees in there...lotta wind, they're leaning.  

Otherwise?  It's a beauty of a day and a list of things await me.  Coffee is good, have some!    There's sugar and goat cream if you use that in yours .... tea bags there, also.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! Tonight the low is 39...and 35 tomorrow night
> I'm not ready for 30's! Daytime temps are nice though...70's so I guess that makes up for it


It's too HOT!!!!
It's too COLD!!!!
Complain, complain, complain 
I think you need the Baby Bear weather - JUST right.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> Butchered a goat yesterday and a pig is on the agenda today. But, I need another cup of coffee before I can tackle that.



You go girl !!! 

@Bruce,   here -- I'm loving this weather!   Chilly in morning but, good.  It's the 20s & 30s I really do NOT like!   Today's weather would be great for next 6 months!


----------



## Bruce

Sure would!


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> You go girl !!!
> 
> @Bruce,   here -- I'm loving this weather!   Chilly in morning but, good.  It's the 20s & 30s I really do NOT like!   Today's weather would be great for next 6 months!



Agree 10 times over!!!!!! Don't mind the cooler morning temps, but am not looking forward to the 20's....

What's the farmers almanac say for this winter????


----------



## Baymule

I don't like 20's either. That means hauling hot water to the animals, breaking ice in the horse tank and it is a PITA.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Rare to get 20's and below here - but it certainly has happened.  Nothing and nobody this far south enjoys THAT!  Just not supposed to happen!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> It's too HOT!!!!
> It's too COLD!!!!
> Complain, complain, complain
> I think you need the Baby Bear weather - JUST right.


Do I complain_ that_ much?? 
Guess I need to tone it down a little...try to complain less


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> Do I complain_ that_ much??
> Guess I need to tone it down a little...try to complain less



I could  just complain for you.   

I am not sure how you all manage such crazy temperature swings.  We usually swing less than 20 degrees from our high to our low, often just a 10 degree shift.

Being on a bay our weather is pretty constant....  so we don't tend to get very cold in the winter, but we also don't get very hot.


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> I could  just complain for you.
> 
> I am not sure how you all manage such crazy temperature swings.  We usually swing less than 20 degrees from our high to our low, often just a 10 degree shift.
> 
> Being on a bay our weather is pretty constant....  so we don't tend to get very cold in the winter, but we also don't get very hot.


I guess Tennessee is known for it's strange and unpredictable weather. The other day, the high was 90 and the low was 40...
On the news, last week in Colorado the high was 85 and the low was 11! That's crazy...
How cold are the winters in your part of Alaska?


----------



## Alaskan

Eh...  I have seen -20F but that is rare...  we tend to stay in the tens in the winter.... unless we lose the cloud cover....  

Without clouds it gets way cold (for us), so below zero, but usually not colder than -10F.

But then in the summer we are usually mid 50s with highs of mid 60.  No joke.

Alaskan's call this area the Banana Belt since we are so mild, and still get some sun.

Kodiak and SE Alaska are more mild... as in their winter lows are usually in the 30s, but they are also rainforest...no joke, just a cold one,  so SO MUCH rain!  The school kids there think the sky is supposed to be gray.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... but interior Alaska is psychotic...  highs of 90 and lows of -50F and lower.  Nasty, nasty.   -shudder-


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Cinnamon rolls in the oven.  
Church then not sure our plans... maybe try out my new electric pressure cooker. Yesterday we got wood to fix our hay shed and a new bladder water tank for the farm. So plenty of projects to address.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cinnamon rolls -yum!  I'm gonna have one more cup of coffee and then outside to pick a pig to butcher.  Ugh - but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Do I complain_ that_ much??
> Guess I need to tone it down a little...try to complain less


I was JOKING with you!! Maybe I should have put in a  or a but one shouldn't laugh at their own (attempt at) humor .... unless you are/were Red Skelton.


----------



## Baymule

I loved Red Skelton. CLEAN humor!


----------



## Bruce

He was always my favorite


----------



## Mini Horses

Late coming on -- guess I missed the warm cinn rolls, probably all cold ones too.    BUT -- just made a fresh pot of coffee.  Felt the need!   Late lunch, too.

Beyond regular chores, been doing some touch up mowing, weed eating from yesterdays mow and a little bush hog patch for a neighbor.   Loaded and hauled a couple big pallets to DD to stack wood upon.  heading bac out in a few.  Lots more out there waiting for me.     Made a batch of soft cheese to take to chickens. 

  this is over for now.....  see ya later


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Eh...  I have seen -20F but that is rare...  we tend to stay in the tens in the winter.... unless we lose the cloud cover....
> 
> Without clouds it gets way cold (for us), so below zero, but usually not colder than -10F.
> 
> But then in the summer we are usually mid 50s with highs of mid 60.  No joke.
> 
> Alaskan's call this area the Banana Belt since we are so mild, and still get some sun.
> 
> Kodiak and SE Alaska are more mild... as in their winter lows are usually in the 30s, but they are also rainforest...no joke, just a cold one,  so SO MUCH rain!  The school kids there think the sky is supposed to be gray.


Ha ha! Some parts of Hawaii are the same way, always cloudy and raining.
Summers in the 50's? That would be something else!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> I was JOKING with you!! Maybe I should have put in a  or a but one shouldn't laugh at their own (attempt at) humor .... unless you are/were Red Skelton.


Oh...oops!  Usually I get jokes but I guess I missed that one!
It's hard not to laugh at your own humor sometimes, isn't it? Especially when you're making jokes and no one gets it or they have no sense of humor!
Guess i'll have to look up Red Skelton now...i'm curious


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks - need it this morning!  Heading out of town this afternoon and still have lots of last minute stuff to do to get the critters ready to be home alone.  I have to give them the talk about not having wild parties and such!  No need to remind Cowboy that he's in charge because he always is, lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain late yesterday was annoying sprinkles...evolved into some light showers off & on until daybreak.  Only 1/2" total.  Needed more but, thankful for any.   Of course, I had hoped to butcher roos today/tomorrow and "all wet" won't cut it.  Plus, warmed up.   Now they have a reprieve until Friday when our coming rain front has passed (Wed) and the following cool front arrives.   Warm & flies is not my idea of a good butcher date.  

Little happening outside this AM until it dries off.   Guess inside will get some attention.  My coffee pot will be emptied...keeps me moving.     Have about an hour of online course work to do before the housework.  At least "they" pay me for doing...plus, it's required update work.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We got 1.22 inches over night.  Didn't really need it, but at least it's a manageable amount.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Guess i'll have to look up Red Skelton now...i'm curious


Google him and look at videos. This clip has early Rolling Stones. 




It doesn't have any of Red's characters though, you'll have to watch other videos for them and of course they are why you watch Red Skelton.



frustratedearthmother said:


> I have to give them the talk about not having wild parties and such!


Check the ceiling for pizza when you get home


----------



## Bunnylady

We had showers/t-storms during much of the night, for a total of about an inch._ Much _needed, but what we didn't need was the power outages. I'm not sure what that was all about (the few times I woke up, conditions didn't seem that all that severe to me), but the power went off several times. Whatever was going on, it seems to have messed up our internet connection; I am using my phone as a hot spot this morning (gotta get our in-house tech support on this one).

The quality of the video is poor, but here's a sample of Red Skelton, as one of his more familiar personae, "Clem Kadiddlehopper:"


----------



## Mike CHS

I liked all of his material but my favorite was the Pledge of allegiance and I think it was in 1969 or so.


----------



## AmberLops

Those are great videos! I see why everyone likes Red Skelton


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Lows high 30s, high 68. 
Would be a great day for trail riding but have to wait until tomorrow, high only 50s but have dd1 has speech today.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Those are great videos! I see why everyone likes Red Skelton


Yeah you young people missed out on good comedy. Now it seems to be insults and swearing.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Yeah you young people missed out on good comedy. Now it seems to be insults and swearing.


x2

Thanks for the coffee. Keeping grand daughter #2 again today, she doesn't feel good. Going to be rainy today, can't go out and play.


----------



## Bruce

Don't you and BJ get what she has!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> Don't you and BJ get what she has!!!!



X2!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Yeah you young people missed out on good comedy. Now it seems to be insults and swearing.


I know  Such a shame.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> x2
> 
> Thanks for the coffee. Keeping grand daughter #2 again today, she doesn't feel good. Going to be rainy today, can't go out and play.


Aw, hope she feels better


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> I know  Such a shame.


But you DO have YouTube where you can watch a lot of the older shows. Way back then you were either sitting in front of the TV on the proper night at the proper time or you missed it. Might be able to catch it during summer reruns. Not only that, the seasons were a LOT longer. DD2 binge watched Hogan's Heroes a few years back but it got taken down since it wasn't licensed. There were  40 episodes per season and she watched them all in a few weeks after I pulled the old guy "TV was better when I was a kid" line and we watched the first few. Guess I was right!


----------



## Baymule

Grand daughter #2 ate everything in her lunch kit today. Her parents packed her lunch like she was going to daycare. Yesterday she sipped on Mamaw’s chicken broth and ate some rice. It’s raining so we are watching Looney Tunes cartoons. 

Old TV shows my favorites are Beverly Hillbillies, I love Lucy and Bonanza. Maybe Gunsmoke too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lassie was one of my favorites


----------



## Mini Horses

I loved Bonanza.   And years before that, Hi HO Silver & the Lone Ranger.  Use to buy those comics, too.    I like the horse, Silver in that but...Bonanza it was Michael Landon 

I still see westerns on one of my channels...old ones...cowboy & indian ones.


----------



## farmerjan

Saturday morning programs....Fury of the Broken Arrow ranch, Sky King about a plane flying rancher/good guy  against all the bad guys,  Flicka, then like the others, Bonanza, Lone Ranger and Tonto, The Big Valley, Gunsmoke, Lassie, Rin Tin Tin......


----------



## Baymule

ALL John Wayne movies!


----------



## Bruce

Anything with Dick Van Dyke or Carol Burnett.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Can't leave out Eastwood, Bronson, Murphy, Scott, and Steve MacQueen....


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> ALL John Wayne movies!


I love John Wayne! That's why I named my best buck after him ha ha!


----------



## Mini Horses

We're enjoying a stroll down TV  memory lane and the "youngsters"  are shaking their heads.

Been up since about 4...when DS called me to come rescue him from his lack of attention to the gas gauge on his truck!    There he was in the middle of the road -- out of gas!   I took him a 5 gal can of gas & made sure he got started, then back home.  Thankfully only couple miles out.   He realized how low when he got home but, thought he had enough to get to the station    Obviously, it wasn't!  

 Rain is rolling in this morning.   Should start up here in next couple hours, then an all day event with strong rain mid day.  Suppose to be gone 4 to 6 PM.    We do need the rain and it looks like it will give us 1.5-2".   Hope the winds don't whip up, too.

Taking DGD to school in a few and it may be last time I will need to do so.   She will test Friday and get a "temporary" license to drive alone.  Her perm one will be given  by judge in couple weeks.  VA state way to do things if under 18.   OK by me...I won't miss the 5:30 wake up!   

Weather will keep me inside today, where I have plenty to keep me busy.    I've been home for a whole week!!  Outside mostly.  Work tomorrow...then it's cool temps Fri, when I'm home again!  

Everyone enjoy your day.   Mid week to the weekend -- when many are home from work with plans....hang in there


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Now I know why I am always the first one up, everyone else is up watching old TV shows...


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Been up since about 4...when DS called me to come rescue him from his lack of attention to the gas gauge on his truck!  There he was in the middle of the road -- out of gas! I took him a 5 gal can of gas & made sure he got started, then back home. Thankfully only couple miles out. He realized how low when he got home but, thought he had enough to get to the station  Obviously, it wasn't!


One "word": AAA 

I think you are sending us your rain. Supposed to potentially start around 6 PM, 100% chance of heavy rain starting at 2 AM through 11 AM, then % chance tapering off but still 50% by 4 AM Friday.


----------



## Baymule

Being lazy this morning. Got up at 6:30, drinking last cup of coffee, then going out to do chores.


----------



## farmerjan

Raining here too @Mini Horses .  Can't believe I can actually hear it on the roof.  Landlord actually got the porch roof fixed, well, the ones he hired to do it.  After 6 months.....

Got all the stuff I need for work in the back of the truck, will load the sample bottles and the computer when I go out to leave.  Won't have to worry about hauling water today as they won't be drinking so much with the grass being wet either.  We should be out of rain by 2 or 3.  Hope we get an inch or more just because of how dry we are.  It will be a start to helping out the soil.  I think this will take alot of leaves out of the trees.  They are saying wind coming in behind this precip


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I think you are sending us your rain.



I like to share     didn't need it all.

This morning ours is coming from the South, after NC used some.  This afternoon from the West, where FarmerJan used a little first.
See?   Sharing is what we do!    I suspect TN  was involved, too.

Farmers here rushed to get the P-nuts out and up this past week.  They sprayed the cotton fields and now, with dying foliage, the cotton is really showing.   Should be a good crop.  In a couple days, it will dry off and they will harvest.  Didn't see as much soybean this year.  Hmmm.

I gathered a few bags & packages of some seed that I'm heading out to toss onto the fields that have some shorter areas, where the harder rains today will wash it to the ground.  Some will sprout, some will lay until Spring & sprout then.   Best are ones that get a little root going now, then jump up in Spring.    Part of this is winter rye and winter wheat, a mixture; plus heavy top turnips, rape seed, australian peas, vetch, clover.  Not raining at the moment but...still here and coming.  

Animals are all hunkered down in their barns...except chickens.


----------



## farmerjan

It is POURING here right now.  Sure am not looking to go out in it.... but I want to get the farm done, so guess I will go on and go.  I could put him off to next week, he said he didn't care.  This is stay in weather..... but who knows what next week will be like either.  It is a chilly 52 out with the rain.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Didn't see as much soybean this year. Hmmm.


Possibly because they figured it wouldn't be worth putting in with the tariffs substantially reducing sales to China.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, tariff's could be part of it.  Then we had an extremely wet Spring.  Some couldn't work their fields -- probably had to decide what to grow, could grow, etc.     crops can be a difficult life.  The deer will be missing a lot of protein this Fall.  But they're fat anyway.

Turkey flocks are huge this year.


----------



## AmberLops

A huge rainstorm came through last night...it wasn't even in the forecast 
It was pouring and the wind was crazy...woke me at 2 AM, then I realized that I didn't have any of the rabbits 'rain-ready' so I went out with my flashlight and got them all set up for rain. Went back inside, took a shower, and tried to go back to sleep with not much luck.
Not sure where the storm came from, but it left behind 2 1/2 inches of rain and lots of tree branches to pick up


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Snuck in a trail ride yesterday. It was cool, high 40s and windy but a good ride.   But fighting a sinus headache and sore throat...  went to bed early last night...
DH is going to try to get a couple days off so we can reroof our hay shed. Hoping he can.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 3:30, went back to sleep, woke up at 4:30, went back to sleep. Got up at 5:30. 43 degrees this morning, winds 5 MPH, so we are going to burn our colossal burn pile that we have been building for months. We dragged up more yesterday, and laid it aside. The back of the mule is full too. We'll burn the pile down, then toss on more. Tomorrow we are planning on slaughtering old layer hens. Then I'll spend the next couple of days canning.


----------



## Mini Horses

No wind..good day to burn.  

I'm helping DD move some downed trees from woods to yard tomorrow.  They've been laying for a few months, so she will cut and spilt as needed over next couple weeks.   She has about 5 cords ready & dry, so no rush with this.   Then, my own work on the farm to get done.   So busy tomorrow.  Today -- giving out popcorn samples.  

One buck slipped into a field of does yesterday and smelled every butt out there!   All are either bred or not in season.    Need to review dates he visited previously -- kidding will surely start earlier than I had planned.   Well, get it over with!  

Hope shop has my truck repairs complete tomorrow.  I am tired of waiting.   2 week backup when it went in, finally "my" turn.  

Almost 2" rain yesterday, clear and sunny today.  Cool.  Tomorrow  sunshine and 65 daytime.   Hmmm...jacket time.  Glad to have the clearing.  I did get my spot seeding done in a couple pastures, currently resting ones, between rain showers.  The later rain was hard & plentiful as predicted.  So the little seeds got washed down to ground & some recently cut grass mulch floated to cover them.  The manure that was cut & spread will fertilize as well.   It will sprout & get some light growth. The cold weather seed will grow nicely and be edible in a month...kale, turnip greens, winter wheat, etc.   A December treat for the grazers.    Rain again Sunday or Monday.     Seems our "moderate drought" is over.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Not sure where the storm came from, but it left behind 2 1/2 inches of rain and lots of tree branches to pick up


Wow, probably a lot of power outages as well.



Baymule said:


> 43 degrees this morning,


You might as well be up here!

Apparently our wind and rain are a Nor'easter so not shared from y'all down south.


----------



## Baymule

Tired. We piled and burned, I pulled up goat weed,13 wagon loads and tossed on the fire. That huge pile and all the tops we dragged up yesterday are gone, just a smoking pile, much reduced in size.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you need some goats for that weed!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ohhh, that's  a bunch of work !.... Bet you will be thrilled to look in that direction tomorrow  and see it all gone  good riddance  to the burn pile ...


----------



## CntryBoy777

This storm that is "brewing" in the Gulf is bringing us 35-40mph winds with tropical rain and could have some severe weather.....it's suppose to curve up into the Carolinas and Virginnie way.....many end up in the NE, so everybody stay aware....


----------



## Bruce

Thanks but no thanks, we have our Nor'easter that started last night. The higher winds should stop around 2 AM, rain through the morning. Don't need any more wind or rain for a while after that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, VA is getting that stuff somewhere between Sun night and Mon morn....will have weakened from the Gulf storm strength but, rain, rain, rain.    Could be a LOT worse...I'll take the rain.  

54 out there now and will drop to  42 ish by 6AM, when I'm getting up and out.   Nippy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooooo!!!....hot chocolate temps....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Maybe you need some goats for that weed!


Nothing eats goatweed. Doves will eat the seed, but evidently the doves don’t eat all the seed, because there is plenty to grow!


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, we may see some of that storm brewing, but we will be to the west of it so it should only give us some rain.  We had 1.1 inches from the rain that came in late Tues night and left on Wed aft.  Slight chance of frost tonight here, possibly down in the 30's tonight, but if the breeze keeps up it probably won't settle.  Brought in the 2 hanging spider plants for the night.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> This storm that is "brewing" in the Gulf is bringing us 35-40mph winds with tropical rain and could have some severe weather.....it's suppose to curve up into the Carolinas and Virginnie way.....many end up in the NE, so everybody stay aware....


Good to know  I just saw a warning on Accuweather for TN. The forecast says severe thunderstorms, possible tornadoes, high wind gusts and flooding for my town. Maybe it'll slow down before it hits land.... Stay safe everyone!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Caught our 2nd mouse for the week... it's the season.. 
Cats do a good job outside but they can't get in the crawl space. We have a few nice days... need to get the rabbit cages cleaned, clean the pool, and...idk. kids want to do something fun with friends on fall break. DH tried to get a couple days off to fix our hay shed roof.  But they won't let him, told him get it done this weekend.... but I am committed to helping take my Mom's horses to auction tomorrow.,.ugh it's always something.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> but I am committed to helping take my Mom's horses to auction tomorrow.,.



She finally agreed to cut back?  

Chilly here, all day.  But sunshine makes it bearable!


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> She finally agreed to cut back?
> 
> Chilly here, all day.  But sunshine makes it bearable!



She technically agreed to it well over a year ago...  but just hasn't made it happen...when her place sold my aunt told her they could stay at her place for a short time... and now my aunt is VERY short on hay for the winter so they HAVE to go!


----------



## Bruce

Seems your aunt has some pull. Maybe the stored goods should go to her house for "a short time"


----------



## Baymule

Just sat down with a glass of tea. Heating leftover lamb chops and Mac n’ cheese for lunch. Slaughtered 10 hens, they are in ice cooler in kitchen, waiting on me. I’ll spend the next couple days canning.


----------



## Baymule

I have 5 parted out, 5 to go. I’m deboning meat to can for us, bagging the bones to simmer tomorrow for broth, bagging the backs and necks to can for the dogs. The gizzards, livers and hearts are bagged in the ice cooler to go in the dog jars. Drinking ice tea. Then back to work.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Been cloudy here all day with light on/off showers....keeping it damp and cool outside.....they are saying that an inch should be about what we see from it...along with some wind and some severe storms after midnite....should be moving pretty quickly may get to @Mini Horses  before it returns to the sea.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Heating leftover lamb chops and Mac n’ cheese for lunch.


What is a "leftover" lamb chop??? I've never seen such a thing.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> What is a "leftover" lamb chop??? I've never seen such a thing.


I raise ‘em. I got enough to have leftovers.


----------



## Baymule

We kept the little granddaughters last night, took to daycare this morning. DD is at a conference, DSIL is sick. He just couldn’t handle 2 little girls. He got home from work yesterday and went to bed. He went to work today, got home with fever and feeling terrible, went to bed. DD texted me to keep them again tonight. I picked them up from daycare. She’ll be home late tonight. I did finish parting out the other 5 chickens. LOL I have a couple days of canning ahead of me. Then I have another 8 or 9 to slaughter. 

I have 84 alerts. Don’t think I’ll get to them tonight.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I raise ‘em. I got enough to have leftovers.


I get them so rarely there wouldn't be any leftovers!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I have 84 alerts. Don’t think I’ll get to them tonight.


You've done enough...alerts can wait.

I had felt today was butcher roos day -- BUT after waiting almost 3 weeks, the mechanic could/would be able to get my truck in for the new upper control arms/ball joints.   So, when I called about 7:30 he said bring at about 9:30.   DD was going to meet me and bring me home.  Go to start and DEAD battery.. What??? no time.  Wouldn't take a jump....call DD and had her pick up a battery and bring to me as she was in town.  Get here, can't get the horrid clip off that holds battery in....finally did. New batt in and off to shop, arriving 1 hr later than planned.  Mechanic says "don't know if I can be done today, since you're late I started another job".   I wasted NO TIME in asking why he hadn't called me AND advised him to tell the other job to wait like I had for almost 3 weeks!!!   He advised he'd do best he could to get mine done.  I told him he owed me that!!  I needed my truck as DD was loaning hers to me and it was now having issues.  I HAD to have this done.

DD took me home...in front yard I have 15 goat does grazing.  found & fixed escape hole. Called them & moved back into pasture.

Then, get a WEIRD call from my "mortgage co" saying I was short in my escrow. (NO WAY!!) A man with an extreme accent, lot of background noise, giving me info that you would think ONLY the mortgage co would know.   After much repeating (so I could understand him) we get to the part where I needed to pay $868.20 to bring escrow into balance.  OK, many questions from me, replies from him.  It became "pay by debit card" time.  I had been careful to not divulge anything and said I would need to pay this next week after payday...what's your number to call back?   He gave me his "direct line".   Called and he answered....acted like I had more questions.  Hang up.  Call mortgage co and after much transferring get a supervisor who cannot confirm this person is associated with them...  Surprise!!  Advised they might have a hack going on & gave all info...then reported all to FTC for possible fraud/scam activity.    Couple hours used up.

Then drive tractor to back to pull 4 large logs (tree trunks) from woods for DD; then helped her pickup and transport another pile of cut logs from further down along wood line to her cutting pile, with the tractor.  By now, late day. 

4:30 mechanic calls...miraculously the truck repairs are done.  Have DD take me to pick up.   Bill is a good amount less than originally thought.  Nice.   Go home.  Do chores.  Leave for town to return old (6 y/o) battery for core charge refund and what do you know...truck doesn't start as I go to leave town!  Thought it was the remote clicker  (my theft/alarm system requires it to start engine)….new battery for that.  Nope,  Took it apart right there!   cleaned some crap off the spot to click...still no go.  Notice NO LIGHTS...hmmm, new battery.  Open hood, cable to ground is loose.  Back in auto store...give me something to tighten this.  WHAT?  Hey, I bought this AM and you did not install, so do so now!  Got that cable tightening done, truck started and home.   Took new wires for spark plug to coil pack -- that I bought while at auto parts shop -- so we can install, hoping that is the problem on her little truck.  If not, plugs are next.   

I never planned to be a mechanic but, dammit I will be if this keeps up.  Ain't ever had an issue being direct with my words...that's why truck was done -- he'd planned to leave early for a car show this weekend.  He could go, just not till I got my truck!!     Some days I am quite assertive.  Why did I wait for that long for work?  Because this mechanic is good and he is honest.  Have used him off and on for many years.  Just needs a little "talk" sometimes....if he thinks he can slide you to suit his own life, he may.   I wouldn't slide today and he didn't get to leave early for the car show this weekend.   Too bad.  Drive at night.

Today has been full.     And, yes, I am having a relaxing glass of vino.  I have earned it!!!   Roosters will crow again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I have earned it!!!


I'd definitely say you have earned it!  What a mess - reminds me of the day I had a bad tire on the trailer and couldn't get it fixed and couldn't find another spare to fit and spent half a day trying.   You enjoy that wine!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
Yes I am a bit anxious about my day so up at 4 something... hoping Mom isn't expecting me to drive...but at the same time... not sure I want to ride with two people driving whose eyes are not what they used to be... with a horse trailer.... and two crazy horses. But....  in any case we don't leave until 1:30, have rabbit cages that still need cleaned and hope to get the kids out to get their pumpkins. 

@Mini Horses I was a bit worried there for a minute that you would be scammed. All our escrow communication has always been via letter. So glad you got that taken care of but what a waste. I sure hope that guy gets caught!


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> @Mini Horses I was a bit worried there for a minute that you would be scammed.



I've been working with this "new" to me mortgage company -- you know how they move you between servicing companies -- because my PRIOR company filed bankruptcy and feds moved all accounts to another.   There were issues & discrepancies with what the "new" one felt I owed and/or had paid -- like a large overage was transferred and "disappeared".    Because of the company bankruptcy, details were slow to obtain.    We've been communicating by MY calls to them and they in writing to ME.  But  then his call. I'm pretty careful about what I say and provide when I did not initiate the call.  But info caller had was some that they would need "my file"....THAT was first red flag & kept getting more "interesting".   Having been in money/file documentation mgmt. for years (in a former life ) I'm pretty suspect to many things...& people & facts & not fitting together, or giving pertinent info to unknowns.   It's been reported.  So either a hack to investigate &/or scam ring out there OR an unorganized mtg servicer!

The entire day was just one of "cat & mouse" or unneeded interruptions to my plans.    One of those BUSY as shell but not much progress on plans.  Like all day long, jumped spot to spot.    Accomplished some things, the hard way.

Today is a lovely 38 to start chilly....only up to 66-68 day.  But, I work.  Yep, chips & dips -- a customer grab & run demo.  Easy work -- pays the bills. No complaints.   At least I'm off & home before dark.     PLUS can drive my OWN truck that is driving so, so nicely now.    Sure was good to be back up high in a full sized truck -- DDs is a smaller Ford Ranger.   I feel like I'm up on a ladder or something...nice.

Then, hoped to move the roo butcher date to Sunday but, we are being pelted by "Nestor" (?) with a couple inches of rain, all day.   Heavy work next week, so will feed them another week or so.    Gonna be plump when done.  

EVERYONE -- Be safe and enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> And, yes, I am having a relaxing glass of vino. I have earned it!!!


Yes you did!



promiseacres said:


> All our escrow communication has always been via letter.


Yep, Like the IRS, they don't usually call.



Mini Horses said:


> OR an unorganized mtg servicer


I'm not sure I would use the word "unorganized". I would never give any bank info/debit card to someone who called me on the phone unless by prior arrangement/association.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I get them so rarely there wouldn't be any leftovers!


Maybe you ought to come visit, we’ll fill you up! 

Took little granddaughters home at 10:30 this morning. Came home and started processing chicken. Got 11 pints of meat canned for us and 12 quarts of chicken backs, necks, gizzards, livers, hearts and rice canned for the dogs. Tomorrow I’ll simmer bones for broth.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce, I meant unorganized (using a kind term) as they couldn't confirm this was not one of their personnel -- or was -- seems they have no master list of assigned "agent numbers" within their company.  That's pretty basic, like a name, when they are used.   OR, even if it was a number within that system.     Any supervisor in this section should have that info or be able to call HR for it.   And certainly they would have a security division to ask.  Doesn't make you feel secure, right?  

Oh, LOL, no bank info/debit card to an unknown. 

Picked up couple bales of hay.  Rain tomorrow, so we know the goats won't graze.    I was low -- still have pasture -- and soon will need to stock up.  Just not this week.   My suppliers have plenty of hay available.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Any supervisor in this section should have that info or be able to call HR for it. And certainly they would have a security division to ask. Doesn't make you feel secure, right?


Sure does(n't)! I'm thinking that since this person had pertinent data it is possible someone in the company is working with someone else on the "outside", passing info so they can scam people. Maybe I'm just too suspicious.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee on. 
Mom got her horses sold... not a day I want to repeat. I don't like this auction...seems a bit twisted so dealers can get cheap horses.  

Got kid's their pumpkins and rabbit cages cleaned before we left.


----------



## Bruce

Glad the horses are gone, sorry about the quality of the auction.


----------



## Baymule

I get it on the auction but sometimes you just don’t have a lot of choice. They are gone but it leaves a bad taste in your mouth. 

Today I simmer chicken bones for broth, then strain and can the broth. Another long day in the kitchen. 

I’ll set the bones to simmer, then go out to do chores. I have a round bale coming for the sheep so I have to take my cow panels apart and pitchfork all the dead hay out of the way. I pitchfork the good hay into a wagon and give to the slaughter lambs. That takes a couple hours.  I’m tired and haven’t even got started yet.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I feel ya @Baymule on being tired before you even start.  You've had a busy couple of days.  I've got hay moving chores in front of me this morning too.  Need to scrape the old out and put a new round bale under the shelter - then get all the panels around it.  The pigs have been bedding down in the leftover hay pile and they're not going to be happy that I'm moving them.  Oh well....


----------



## Mini Horses

You two have the chores that will hit here in about 6-8 weeks.  Yeah, I'm dreading it!   But, a couple rolls will sure help me on the "day to day" feed chores, while keeping tummies full.  At this point in the size of the "herds"  I have a couple options of where to place them...fully covered  .    That sure helps with the length they will last for good forage.   Still some waste from pull out but, I can deal with that.  Plus easy to pull out onto surrounding pastures for final rot.  Not planned 20 yrs ago but, sure nice now.     Two big metal 20x24 carports & one side of a bigger run in...they're even in 3 locations.   Luck.  They can fully stand under shelter while they eat.  I love that, even if they don't care.   

RAIN .. all .. day.. since about 2AM.  For once, they got it right.  It's just as they predicted.     And, just as I knew, goats all out there "looking" for me.  I didn't disappoint.   Had already placed the hay in the equipment side of their barn, just tossed to them.  Naturally, some of it will be bedding in an hr or so -- tried not to OVERdo but...!     The horses ate hay I placed outside in the pastures late evening, hoping they'd be full and not consume the entire amount I had loaded into their hay racks in the run-in for morning.   Little lull in rains now but, we have balance of day and it is the most dreary day out there!   I think every window shade is up and lights on in the house!   69 out there so not cold for the mares who are getting a little shower...their choice.  Chickens are happily eating any floating worms they find.    Feeders are full...water, everywhere.

Those with sunshine and lovely temps...Enjoy it for me, too.


----------



## Mini Horses

So it slacked raining & I went to DDs to replace the spark plug wires I had gotten for her little truck.  Of course, it started back up about 1/2 way thru & I ha not put it under cover first. Well, water is just wet -- and it wasn't more than drizzle/mist.
Wasn't fun but, done!!  Those rascally engine lights are now off.    Had to get that done so truck could be driven.

Back up to house, fed, closed coops and cooked a lovely NY strip and some peas.  I'm done!  Last load of laundry in dryer.  Back to up at 5:30, DGD to school, then work, then?  Two more days of being the licensed driver with her!!  Then she's a loner.


----------



## Bruce

I bet it runs a lot better with new wires. They are something that we just don't think about but I recall Tom and Ray say a few times that when they get old and possibly wet inside the casing they go bad. 

Do I get the VAGUE impression that you'll be happy to get out of "bus duty"??


----------



## Baymule

We cleaned out the hay bale area under the sheep barn, loaded it in the mule and pitched it onto piles of branches that we placed to rot. We spread some around under the trees and worked a big pile of dead hay and sheep poop down, making several loads in the mule and spreading it. 

I am going to make a couple of covered hay huts on skids. One for the horses and one for the sheep. It won't be right away, but it is on my radar.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Do I get the VAGUE impression that you'll be happy to get out of "bus duty"??



That obvious?     

And it does run better -- stopped the misfiring.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Rain and wind for us today . 
School, 4h meeting and getting the camper ready!!!! Yes this Friday we are going horse camping. it's our local state parks Halloween weekend. Lots of soup, trick or treating,  costume contest with the horses. And lots of riding.


----------



## promiseacres

Oh and tomorrow is presentation day for the velveteen lops!


----------



## Baymule

Storms rocked east Texas last night, over 1500 without power by 1 TV news account, Good Morning America,  but local news says over 3,000 without power. Tornadoes hit Dallas in the Richardson area, doing lots of damage, no deaths reported. The storm came through here at 3AM, hard rain  lots of lightening, we both woke up, but went back to sleep. No damage here. I'll check the fence line this morning to see if any trees are down. It has cleared off here, supposed to be sunny by this afternoon.


----------



## Bruce

You both probably thought you were dreaming it was raining since you've been hoping for rain so long.



promiseacres said:


> School, 4h meeting and getting the camper ready!!!! Yes this Friday we are going horse camping. it's our local state parks Halloween weekend. Lots of soup, trick or treating, costume contest with the horses. And lots of riding.


We might require pictures.


----------



## AmberLops

Today was a beautiful day...78 degrees and breezy. Took another hi


Baymule said:


> Storms rocked east Texas last night, over 1500 without power by 1 TV news account, Good Morning America,  but local news says over 3,000 without power. Tornadoes hit Dallas in the Richardson area, doing lots of damage, no deaths reported. The storm came through here at 3AM, hard rain  lots of lightening, we both woke up, but went back to sleep. No damage here. I'll check the fence line this morning to see if any trees are down. It has cleared off here, supposed to be sunny by this afternoon.


Glad you guys are okay!
I saw that tornado in Dallas on the news and it looked pretty bad.
There was a tornado that hit in my town today..didn't even know about it until afterward! It was 4 miles from my place


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
I'm a little excited... presentation day for the Velveteen Lops. BTW I sold two yesterday, very nice girl. I sent her my sale list that I just updated the weebly site since MeWe now wants $ for their pages... and FB won't let you actually sell/promote your critters any more.  I still see a lot of horse adds but they've really targeted rabbits... BUT I can put a link to a website.  She met me after our 4H meeting last night, drove 2 hours to get them.


----------



## Bruce

Yet FB will allow any amount of lying in political ads. Freedom of speech you know. I don't see why selling animals isn't the same thing.


----------



## Bunnylady

Craigslist supposedly won't allow "selling" dogs or cats, but you can "rehome" them, for a fee. No way, no how, $500 is NOT a rehoming fee!

So far, rabbits are still considered livestock on CL, so can still be offered for sale.


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnylady said:


> Craigslist supposedly won't allow "selling" dogs or cats, but you can "rehome" them, for a fee. No way, no how, $500 is NOT a rehoming fee!
> 
> So far, rabbits are still considered livestock on CL, so can still be offered for sale.


I have ads there...but most people around here look there want cheap rabbits... I've gotten a few sales though so I keep the ads up. 
And extremely dumb you can post a link with a sales list, just not an actual sales list there.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> Craigslist supposedly won't allow "selling" dogs or cats, but you can "rehome" them, for a fee. No way, no how, $500 is NOT a rehoming fee!


It is (or darn close) at the shelters!


----------



## promiseacres

They failed due to the judges felt there was a rabbit with the wrong eye color from what was listed on its pedigree  so a technicality. They'll be presented again next year


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> They failed due to the judges felt there was a rabbit with the wrong eye color from what was listed on its pedigree  so a technicality. They'll be presented again next year


Phooey. Maybe next year, different judge.

MeWe charges? How much?


----------



## Bruce

Sorry about the DQ, was the judge getting picky about an error on the paperwork?


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> They failed due to the judges felt there was a rabbit with the wrong eye color from what was listed on its pedigree  so a technicality. They'll be presented again next year



Wrong eye color can be the result of a weird gene (like brown eyes on a Blue rabbit), or it can be the result of a breeder mis-identifying a color (for example, blue-gray eyes on a white rabbit is an Ermine, _not_ a Blue-Eyed White. If BEW is a recognized color for the breed, and Ermine isn't, then the rabbit is an unshowable color). Wrong eye color is a DQ; the judges were doing their job right. The breeder is at fault here, not the judges; they should know better than to bring a rabbit with a DQ for a presentation.Now, if there was a broken claw, or a broken tooth,_ that_ sort of DQ could have happened in transit, and might not be the breeder's fault.


----------



## promiseacres

I am guessing it was a lynx vs fawn color or something similar... two almost identical colors other than eyes and undercoat and can be hard to distinguish if the rabbit is young. Especially on the rex coats. All solids show together so it does seem a bit nit pickyn since both colors are allowed. (This is my guess of the problem )  But in reality it's an easy fix. Type is consistent which is way ahead where they were 5,6 years ago. 
@Bunnylady MeWe is free for personal pages. $1.99 for other page


----------



## Bruce

Me wee? Don't we all wee sometimes? Sure don't want to pay for it


----------



## Mini Horses

I am NO LONGER a "bus driver or rider"... … DGD is licensed and has a school parking permit.   Today was my last day.   It was good news. I do NOT have to hear a 5:30 alarm in AM;  do not have to leave before daylight each morning.  I am happy & it isn't even morning!!!     Been a year & I feel relieved. 


For those of you on Medicare, you know it is "open season" to switch from conventional to a "plan".  Having never researched very far into this  (I've never even used the Medicare I have paid for over 8 yrs), but decided to check this year.   Now, I see that I can actually get to USE one of the plans without being sick or injured.  They have a OTC benefit. So you can buy a good amount of "stuff"  -- pain relief, bandages, skin care, vit/min, dental items, etc.   They have quarterly amount you can spend for such (almost $300 a yr).  I am thrilled at the prospect.     Like, I only PAY now...with this I could pay and RECEIVE a benefit. WOOHOOO -- they will pay for my toothpaste, wrinkle cream, Alleve, bandaids,etc.  Plus some limited dental pay outs for cleanings, minor work, etc.  Yep, next week when I have a couple days off I'm gonna check out some of these plans!   Heck I could spend a few hundred of "my payments" .  They have the "silver sneekers" benefits, also.  Means I could go to the local YMCA gym free.  Nice in winter when some of our activities are slack -- some good equipment at ours. What a find.

My day has been great!  Can sleep in tomorrow and "found" a way to spend $$$ a second time.  

Hope everyone else has such a great day!!!


----------



## AmberLops

Bunnylady said:


> So far, rabbits are still considered livestock on CL, so can still be offered for sale.


My Craigslist ads keep getting flagged and I get emails saying it was because it didn't follow CL 'rules' ….not sure how. My ads have no prices either. I've tried everything


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe because the "others" say meat rabbits??

Here, I see adds for bunnies all the time!!  Doesn't seem to be an issue.   Dogs have been --but, seems to have slacked off with hunting & LGD types.   The Chi & Poms still "disappear" from the listings pretty quick.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe because the "others" say meat rabbits??
> 
> Here, I see adds for bunnies all the time!!  Doesn't seem to be an issue.   Dogs have been --but, seems to have slacked off with hunting & LGD types.   The Chi & Poms still "disappear" from the listings pretty quick.


Maybe...There are other rabbit breeders advertising their (non-meat) rabbits for sale under pets and most of their ads stay up constantly


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on there's some leftover apple pie.

@AmberLops maybe you upset someone?  Or you're being tagged by competition? BTW do you raise lionheads? Blacks will be showable in Feb, they passed yesterday if you did not see.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Leftover apple pie? Yum! That’s a scrumptious breakfast!


----------



## Mini Horses

My kinda breakfast -- coffee & pie!!   

Good day, good weather, heading to the shower -- I smell like one of the two bucks I must moved around....or like BOTH of them!  

 Younger one has to have hot wire & I mean HOT.  He's a PIA with it because he found the cord and has unplugged it!  I made a wall between him & it with a nice big  piece of  1/2 in plywood!     If he wasn't a really good specimen, he'd be gone by now.  May be leaving anyway!


----------



## Bruce

Pretty annoying there Mini! And apparently pretty smart.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes to both, Bruce.  Put him into his "prison" & he stood up to jump out,  hit the wire.  Stomped, walked directly to the box.  Found the board...not happy, rammed the board, then  walked off & laid down.

He's big, tame to people, great bloodlines.  Lady had 11 of 14 kids that were bucklings that year.  LOL  Desperate, she let me have my pick for only $75.  Jumped on that.     But, I  don't need Romeo to be a Hudini!!     May find him a new home, just because I don't want the drama.    Besides, buying some Boer in Spring...at least plan to.  Another buck will be too many.


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on there's some leftover apple pie.
> 
> @AmberLops maybe you upset someone?  Or you're being tagged by competition? BTW do you raise lionheads? Blacks will be showable in Feb, they passed yesterday if you did not see.


I don't show my Lionheads, just the Holland Lops now. But thank you for letting me know!
I thought about that...there are quite a few people selling Lops. The Lionhead ads don't get flagged as easily


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
Co op day and getting the camper ready and packed!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, breakfast is bacon and scrambled eggs. Rain coming in this evening, drizzly and cold tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, you need rain.  Looks like more may be coming with that storm by Yucatan.  Then, may not get to YOU.    Love what you get now...that grass needs rain! 


Promise -- sounds like a weekend camping trip.  ENJOY IT!

Coffee is welcome this morning -- as it is most days!    That wake up call thing.   I often think the coffee makes the sun come up   it's usually being enjoyed at that time, waiting for that "event"         So far, no breakfast ----- but, bacon & eggs sounds really good.   Wish I had someone to cook them. 

Need to get to feed store this AM.  Better get a move on so I can be done and enjoy this nice weather.   Low 70s today, sometime. Only hitting 50 now.  Cool but nice.  Pretty "normal" for us this time of year.    Everyone enjoy their day, whatever it brings.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> But, I don't need Romeo to be a Hudini!!


Maybe you can buy a jail cell or two the next time a police department decides they need a new building


----------



## Alaskan

Ah...slaughter day....

Interesting what my grow outs look like... these are from the small set of eggs from before the extra males were taken out of the flock... so interesting genetics.

The cockerel in front must be half Spitz... very cool comb. Ended up almost a buttercup comb.





The one in back with the arrow might be male... but is clearly a mutt, so it is getting butchered too. Not sure what cross though... I -think- the only fuzzy faced standard chicken I have are 1 blue Ameraucana, and maybe 3 Leghorn x Ameraucana. Anyway... way too mutt for me to keep, male or female...

Then I have 1 extra dark brown cock... but both are about equal fault wise.... couldn't decide which to get rid off...which is why I have had 2 for so long. . But it is full on Fall/almost winter... so I have to cut back as much as possible... I told the kids to just grab one of those. Luck shall choose.

I do have 1 dark brown cockerel growing up that might be better... too young yet.

I wanted to also cull a few dark brown and a few white leghorn hens... but I refuse to kill the white Leghorn hen that is my best broody...and now that her chicks are grown...I can't tell which she is!  So all white Leghorns get a reprieve.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> but I refuse to kill the white Leghorn hen that is my best broody...and now that her chicks are grown...I can't tell which she is!  So all white Leghorns get a reprieve.



I have a few of those...mine are leghorn X but great layers of large, pale blue eggs and at least 1/2 of the 7 are great broodies.  They stay until...    The 7 pullets I got short while ago are now all laying.  One is a leghorn, it appears, others are WR & WR cross.  Six lovely eggs today, 5 large brown & the one white.  First lay I've had from her.  It was startling to open the nest box & see that white one.    I have pullets from 2 summer hatches that I am expecting to begin lay any time now.   The 6 cocks from those hatches are destined for the axe soon.  Hope next week I can have a butcher day.  Been put off several times -- one thing or another.   My older hens are coming out of molt slowly, so some eggs now & then from them.      I have a RIR gone broody now.


----------



## farmerjan

I used to have a cross breed hen, that was on a property I moved to in Ct, because they couldn't catch her, and so I inherited her.  She liked to go broody in DEC.... in the cold snowy weather.....
Thing was, if the eggs were fertile, she would hatch them and raise those chicks.  Finally got to where she would go in the chicken house with the other hens, I think she was getting old and it was easier to eat the feed in the feeder, than to try to forage for it in the winter.  Kept her til she died.... fooled her several times, put eggs under her that were "purebred" and she would raise the chicks right up cuz the were "hers".. Called her the "wild hen"...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!



         

Retirement is pretty darn good! So happy for you!


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!


Best news ever!


----------



## Alaskan

My problem is that I have been selling all chicks each year....

So my hens are old now  ... not sure how old... but most are at least 4, if not 6.  

I think I only kept 3 pullets from spring 2018... none from last spring.  

So my egg production is close to zero...especially now that fall has hit hard...  for some reason (I guess from wild bird migration) they tend to have a heavy lice load every fall...and of course that also reduces laying. 

So everyone got sprayed, coops got cleaned and sprayed. They are coming out of moult...  but the weather is freezing to mid 40s and getting rapidly darker... so I am pretty sure most of those old girls will not lay until February. 

I did keep back 4 bantam pullets and I think 8 standard pullets this year.  The standard pullets are mostly pure Leghorn with a couple of mixes.

They were late season hatches though... not sure if they will lay before February. 

The Leghorns do great... this is finally the first fall that egg production is so bad.  I have a heritage rose comb line that produce well and are long lived.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> The Leghorns do great... this is finally the first fall that egg production is so bad. I have a heritage rose comb line that produce well and are long lived.



So you are "due" a lax egg season.   congrats, you have it!  It will all work out, as you know.   Leghorn is known to be flighty but they are excellent layers and, yes, long lived.  I bought mine as day old chicks "Super Blues" from My Pet Chickens.   Was disappointed the eggs were so pale BUT they have been excellent hens and still lay at 4.  Really good moms, too.   They have been "worth" the expense(ive) paid.



frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today. I wrote a letter. I put it on my boss's desk because she was out. I sent a copy to HR. It was my official retirement letter!! My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st. But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts. Woo Hoo!



You rascal, you!!   Finally did It.   That is wonderful    Heck, you've only got 2 months and very few of those days will be "work" days.    This will be a MERRY Christmas and HAPPY New Year.  Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh shucks - thanks ya'll.  Yes, very few actual days to work out of the next couple months.  I have lots of PTO I need to use up...and I'm going to try my best to use it all!


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!


Congratulations!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is so Wonderful @frustratedearthmother !!....Joyce made my favorite cake, boston creme pie, and I'll post it so All can share in celebrating with ya.....

 .............here is a song to go with it.....





I promise ya won't miss it, but will take a little bit to quit thinking about it.....and everyday will be "just another day" to do as ya wish....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Someone else might have to take care of the coffee for the weekend... I am going camping!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, it sure is good. Have fun camping and enjoy your weekend! 

@Mini Horses what are super blues leghorn? You said they are good moms, do they go broody? They lay blue eggs?


----------



## Baymule

It's snowing in the Texas panhandle. That's too danged close!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses what are super blues leghorn? You said they are good moms, do they go broody? They lay blue eggs?


The "Super Blues" are designer chicks that My Pet Chicken worked to develop by crossing blue egg layers with leghorns.  They won't divulge the exact crosses and the F2, F3s seem to have the darker blue eggs.  Well, a darker TINTED blue.   Hoping to get the darker I spent mega buck and bought several about 4 yrs ago.  Day olds.

So the roos were mean has shell!!  Look & act pure leghorn.  The pullets were/are flighty, excellent foragers, excellent layers, large eggs true NINJA moms!!    As the years pass the color fades but, still obviously a touch blue there.  I was surprised at how many were broody, as leghorns are not & had to come from the ?? crosses.  Shell color big disappointment BUT, these girls are still active, laying, setting and all that.  So, nice end results.   I do get green from those chicks where hen crossed with my Marans roos. Love the colorful eggs.     Also, they are the size of leghorns, slender look.     Like EEs, many crosses can produce these.

Same ole, same ole weather -- no complaints.   Back to work today thru Sun with demos.   Rain Sun/Mon, so might as well be inside working.   Then, slack M-F, so hope farm work gets done.  It's my happy place.    Better be REAL happy because I have a lot to get done.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> and now that her chicks are grown...I can't tell which she is!  So all white Leghorns get a reprieve.


Sometimes it is good to stand out and sometimes best to blend in with the crowd.



frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!


Congrats! Be ready for the "what day is it??" fog. Day of the week isn't so clear when you don't have a set schedule. Every day is Monday or Tuesday or ... No "Hump day", no TGIF, no weekends. The only day I'm really sure of is Sunday since DW doesn't work on Sunday. If she's home, it is Sunday ... except when there is a holiday or she takes some vacation. REALLY screws up my concept of what day it is. Good thing I have reminders on my computer calendar.

Will the Boss be surprised or is she expecting your retirement?



Mini Horses said:


> Well, a darker TINTED blue.


Curious. The blue layers that I know of EE, Ameraucana, Araucana and (I think Legbars) have a shell that is blue all the way through, brown eggs are brown tint on a white shell just as green and olive are a brown tint on a blue shell. Is there a breed that tints white shells blue?


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> The "Super Blues" are designer chicks that My Pet Chicken worked to develop by crossing blue egg layers with leghorns.  They won't divulge the exact crosses and the F2, F3s seem to have the darker blue eggs.  Well, a darker TINTED blue.   Hoping to get the darker I spent mega buck and bought several about 4 yrs ago.  Day olds.
> 
> So the roos were mean has shell!!  Look & act pure leghorn.  The pullets were/are flighty, excellent foragers, excellent layers, large eggs true NINJA moms!!    As the years pass the color fades but, still obviously a touch blue there.  I was surprised at how many were broody, as leghorns are not & had to come from the ?? crosses.  Shell color big disappointment BUT, these girls are still active, laying, setting and all that.  So, nice end results.   I do get green from those chicks where hen crossed with my Marans roos. Love the colorful eggs.     Also, they are the size of leghorns, slender look.     Like EEs, many crosses can produce these.
> 
> Same ole, same ole weather -- no complaints.   Back to work today thru Sun with demos.   Rain Sun/Mon, so might as well be inside working.   Then, slack M-F, so hope farm work gets done.  It's my happy place.    Better be REAL happy because I have a lot to get done.



I would guess it is just Ameraucana x Leghorn. 

That way you get 1 blue egg gene which = a very light barely blue.  You need 2 blue egg genes to get a better blue egg.

I have a few Ameraucana x Leghorns...  they look pretty Leghorn, maybe only a tiny bit fatter than pure Leghorns. Mine do have face fuzz, not lots but some.  But I used some very nice pure breed super fluffy faced Ameraucana. 

The fuzzy face, in my experience breeds out fast.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!



That's  FANTASTIC I am sooooo HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am sooooo HAPPY FOR YOU


Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Sourland

I'm impressed - the coffee tent is still here, and it's even clean.  I stopped by to dust things off.  BYC is planning an upgrade, and the last time that happened I got locked out for a couple of weeks.  This tent became my temporary home.  I've brewed an evening pot if anyone wants some coffee - have at it.


----------



## Sourland

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had the BEST day at work today.  I wrote a letter.  I put it on my boss's desk because she was out.  I sent a copy to HR.  It was my official retirement letter!!  My last official day working for someone else will be Dec. 31st.  But, my last actual day of work will be Dec 13 when Christmas vacation starts.  Woo Hoo!



Well done.  Be prepared to work twice as hard as ever, but now it's for yourself.


----------



## Bunnylady

Well howdy, Sour! 

I hear that BYH is next on the list for upgrades, so if you do wind up retreating to it, it may be a brand spankin' new tent (but, no sulking!)

Hopefully, it will all go so smoothly, all we will have to do is log in


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> The only day I'm really sure of is Sunday since DW doesn't work on Sunday. If she's home, it is Sunday ...



  Love it!  Heck, I'm only one here and I'm only sure of the day when I check the computer & phone. 



Bruce said:


> Is there a breed that tints white shells blue?



No.  They are blue thru...just that it is so light, it's "tinted".  several blue egg layers were involved in the cross.  The leghorn seems to negate any brown.    I just wanted blue.



Sourland said:


> I'm impressed - the coffee tent is still here, and it's even clean. I stopped by to dust things off. BYC is planning an upgrade



We got the "upgrade" on Sufficient Self yesterday.    It was pretty fast and no issues that I've seen  OTHER THAN..looks.


----------



## Baymule

Does this mean that BYC'ers will come to visit like last time? We met some very nice people, yourself included @Sourland!


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Someone else might have to take care of the coffee for the weekend... I am going camping!!


Yay! Have fun


----------



## AmberLops

Getting tons of rain from Tropical Storm Olga...so far got 3 inches and tomorrow is supposed to bring 3-4 more inches of rain  It's nice though...everything needs a good watering since it's been so dry lately. Today was 58 degrees, felt warmer though and tomorrow's high is 77 
Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Baymule

Been up awhile, mulling over what to do with DD's dogs. They left last night, I am supposed to babysit, but both of them can run through cow panels without even slowing down. Not good around here, with new lambs and Paris waiting for the dummies to run into HER territory. Also gaps under gates that they can squeeze under to run out and become coyote snacks, horse play toys for stomping......sigh...… I think I'll put 'em on the porch in their kennel and take them out for leashed walks. That's about the only way I can return them still living. One is an old Silky Terrier, the other is a young Australian Shepherd, Blue Heeler cross-a bundle of energy with not a lot of obedience. Oh well, guess I'll get dressed, do chores then go get the PITA's


----------



## B&B Happy goats

have fun doggie sitting the little PITA'S....I feel your fustration


----------



## MtViking

Snowy and cold this morning! It was a bit of a surprise we were at 69 degrees yesterday, weather guessers said we would get some rain today and possibly turn to snow tonight. There’s 4 inches in the ground and it’s still coming down. Ugh Montana weather, don’t like it wait a minute.


----------



## Baymule

I just can’t take the doggies home with me. Spending a couple hours with them, will come back this evening and tomorrow morning. Called DD and she was happy with that. They are sweet dogs, I’d hate for something to happen to them on my watch. 



MtViking said:


> Snowy and cold this morning! It was a bit of a surprise we were at 69 degrees yesterday, weather guessers said we would get some rain today and possibly turn to snow tonight. There’s 4 inches in the ground and it’s still coming down. Ugh Montana weather, don’t like it wait a minute.


BRRRRRR...... we got snow last winter, it lasted all of 3 days before it melted and went away. Now THAT’S my kind of snow!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sourland said:


> Be prepared to work twice as hard as ever, but now it's for yourself.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## MtViking

Baymule said:


> I just can’t take the doggies home with me. Spending a couple hours with them, will come back this evening and tomorrow morning. Called DD and she was happy with that. They are sweet dogs, I’d hate for something to happen to them on my watch.
> 
> 
> BRRRRRR...... we got snow last winter, it lasted all of 3 days before it melted and went away. Now THAT’S my kind of snow!


I want your kind of snow. Lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I just can’t take the doggies home with me. Spending a couple hours with them, will come back this evening and tomorrow morning. Called DD and she was happy with that. They are sweet dogs, I’d hate for something to happen to them on my watch.


Sounds like the best plan!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Finally a Saturday off. Windy, drizzle and coffee indoors! Ahhhh. 
Oh, wait! Feeding and chores to do. And then more coffee indoors. Ahhh.


----------



## Sourland

Brewed an afternoon pot - have at it.  Grandson had two baseball games this morning.  I screwed up the alarm clock so it was a rush getting out of here.  The tied the first game 3/3 and won the second 8/0.


----------



## Bruce

Nice to see you visiting your coffee house Sour 



Mini Horses said:


> No. They are blue thru...just that it is so light, it's "tinted". several blue egg layers were involved in the cross. The leghorn seems to negate any brown.  I just wanted blue.


I guess that would add to the egg color palette. Everything from white to really light blue to deeper blue to shades of greens and browns.



Mini Horses said:


> We got the "upgrade" on Sufficient Self yesterday. It was pretty fast and no issues that I've seen OTHER THAN..looks.


Given they are all owned by the same person/company, it is not at all surprising that the software is the same. 



AmberLops said:


> Getting tons of rain from Tropical Storm Olga...so far got 3 inches and tomorrow is supposed to bring 3-4 more inches of rain


That is TOO MUCH in 2 days!



Baymule said:


> I just can’t take the doggies home with me. Spending a couple hours with them, will come back this evening and tomorrow morning. Called DD and she was happy with that. They are sweet dogs, I’d hate for something to happen to them on my watch.


Answers my question well enough. I was wondering how long DD was going to be gone and if it would be better for you to stay at her house instead of bringing them to yours. I think you found a happy balance.


----------



## Baymule

I went back this evening, let them out to potty, played in the yard with them, took them back in, food water, back outside. I stayed a couple of hours, back in the morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Awake WAAAY too early.   Notice several others up & posting between 2 & 5 AM...we need help...we need sleep 

Rain all day... I have to work, so ok.  Nice weather Mon & Tue, I can be home   rain again between Wed & Fri, I will work.   Can't believe how this worked out.  

Hope everyone else is fortunate to have the weather they would like    Will finish my coffee now.  Have a good day


----------



## Sourland

Brought some fresh banana bread over - just out of the oven - neutered of course.


----------



## FluffTheDuck

-yawns- I'm here! 
What did I miss? Oh, 811 *pages* of words? Welp hi all I'm new here but I see some people I know on BYC!


----------



## AmberLops

FluffTheDuck said:


> -yawns- I'm here!
> What did I miss? Oh, 811 *pages* of words? Welp hi all I'm new here but I see some people I know on BYC!


Yep and don't forget to read_ every_ post on here to get caught up ha ha!


----------



## FluffTheDuck

AmberLops said:


> Yep and don't forget to read_ every_ post on here to get caught up ha ha!



Time to start reading


----------



## AmberLops

FluffTheDuck said:


> Time to start reading


I was kidding! There'll be new posts in the morning at 'coffee hour'


----------



## FluffTheDuck

AmberLops said:


> I was kidding! There'll be new posts in the morning at 'coffee hour'


Oh thank goodness, I was only on page 877  (jk)

Yes I'll wake up and there will be 300 posts, or even pages


----------



## AmberLops

FluffTheDuck said:


> Oh thank goodness, I was only on page 877  (jk)
> 
> Yes I'll wake up and there will be 300 posts, or even pages


Ha ha! Not quite that many 
What kind of animals do you keep/raise?


----------



## FluffTheDuck

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! Not quite that many
> What kind of animals do you keep/raise?


Horses, I had goats like 2 weeks ago, ducks, chickens, fish, dogs, cats... Yeah.
What types do you have?


----------



## AmberLops

FluffTheDuck said:


> Horses, I had goats like 2 weeks ago, ducks, chickens, fish, dogs, cats... Yeah.
> What types do you have?


Neat! Sounds like you have a busy farm 
I raise rabbits...Holland Lops and Lionheads. I used to have Angoras and Netherland Dwarfs too but I recently had to sell most of my stock so now i'm down to just 2 breeds.
I have a dog and a fish in the family too, and plan on adding sheep and chickens soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. We had fun camping. Costume contest was canceled as it rained most of Saturday.... but got in a ride each day. And it stopped raining for an hour of trick or treating.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, had my two cups, time to get dressed now. It’s foggy and damp this morning, supposed to rain on Wednesday. Going to be a nice day, so we’ll be outside working on something. We gotta move a compost pile, drag a chicken coop to a different location and park it. Finally figuring out where I want coops. All this temporary stuff I’ve done has allowed me to see what works and what doesn’t. 

@FluffTheDuck what kind of horses do you have? I have a 32 year old TWH and 30 year old love of my life QH, both retired. Also a 10 year old chestnut blaze faced stocking legged  snoopy gelding from a kill pen and a TWH 15 year old mare from a kill pen. Holes in our pockets that we dump money in......... LOL


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Yep and don't forget to read_ every_ post on here to get caught up ha ha!


Of course! How else would she "meet" everyone??


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, she can meet me now --  from VA.   

I still have 12 "hole in pocket"  minis.   At least it takes 4 to make 1 biggie    so I can still let them be retired while I work to feed them.     They range from 19-34 y/o  Only 2 teenagers left, tho!   Goats, 15 & counting.  Chickens...who knows?  not still long enough to count but, too many.  All males are endangered by an axe. 

Bay, even fog is wet and you want some wet on that new grass.  I took the time to check a field where I had thrown a mixture of seed -- clover, vetch, turnip greens, winter wheat & rye, Australian peas.  Lots of little things growing!   It's been warm and plenty of moisture, so they should jump up for a Thanksgiving "treat"....but establish for Spring.  It's always a work in progress.

I understand that BYC & BYH will get the "revamp" update that SS just had.   Sorry, not a fan....  I mean it's ok but, I do not like the "look" OR having to hit new posts to get back to making a selectin for next thread....no pictures, no list of sister sites to just hit & go.   About the only things I want to change at this stage of life are sheets, towels & undies.  OK   TMI 

Today is sunny & lovely.  windows open, no a/c or heat.  Bllls got paid & everyone fed for another month.   Coffee is GREAT.  Ya'll are here to talk with     What more could I ask?     Hope your day is as good as I think mine is


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> About the only things I want to change at this stage of life are sheets, towels & undies. OK TMI


Right!   I'm a little lost at SS myself.  Slowly figuring it out but to me it's not as user friendly as previously - maybe it's just my old brain protesting...


----------



## Mini Horses

NO -- it's the update.  As I type I can look to right, see threads to take on, plus sister sites to tap & go.  SIMPLE! KISS


----------



## Baymule

I'm tired. We pickforked the sheep hay compost pile in the mule, went to the horse barn and pitchforked it out in a bare spot. I wanted to get the coop moved, but we got distracted by green briars and spent the next several hours hacking away. We started a burn pile, dragged up branches and briars. We got tired and quit. I went back out to the horse hay ring, it's on the pipeline, worst soil on the place. Every time we get a new round bale, we move the hay ring. We are using the dropped, trampled, pooped on hay to enrich the lousy dirt. There was a big wad of hay, so I pitchforked it around to cover more area. 

While I was doing that, a neighbor called, asking if we wanted a pig. It turned out that friends had trapped a feral pig, young one about 40 pounds. I told him that we had plenty of pork, why didn't he take the pig. He didn't have a pen. I told him to shoot it and bring it to me, I'd slaughter it for him. He and his wife are both on disability, they are poor, and a pig would take  some money off the grocery bill. 

I sharpened up knives, took them, a wash pan, jug of Clorox, and rags outside and a table. They showed up and he put a dead pig on the table. She was red, probable half domestic pig. I skinned her, he helped by pulling her this way or that way. I used a cleaver to cut the aitch bone between the back legs. I place the cleaver, then beat it with a hammer to break the bone. Then I did the same thing with the sternum. After opening her all the way, it was a lot easier to gut the cavity. With a full stomach and intestines, I sure didn't want to nick them! I constantly washed the pig, the table and my hands. DH helped by taking over washing duty, spraying when I asked him to. I quartered the pig, cut off the loins and every bit of meat I could get, leaving the spine and rib cage. We bagged up the hams, front legs and the other meat. Our neighbors went home happy. It was a nice pig, with dark red meat. Yum.

Then it was time to do chores. I came in and got a shower. Sat down, just tired. Did my good deed for the day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You DID do good!  I've got several of those 40 pounders waiting on me....but I'm gonna do some larger ones this weekend.  Have some help coming and I promised them we'd split the meat 50/50.  It would be nice if I actually knew who these folks are that are coming to help, lol. 

I placed a Craigslist ad and promised to split meat with an experienced home butcher. I contacted the first one who responded to my ad. (I got several responses - back-ups if these folks flake out on me)

DH was like - uh, you invited strangers with guns and sharp knives to come to our house?  Yep!  LOL - nothing like an adventure and some new friends, right?


----------



## Baymule

I like the way you think! That's a darn good way to thin the herd!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay -- you did good.  Bet the couple were very happy & sure helped with their grocery shopping!  Even a small pig will give the two of them several nice meals.

FEM, I just want to sit and watch....hope DH gets some pics for us!   That's real ambition!! 

Knew someone who used to do similar with old hens.  Called a group together, butcher, share.   But, these were "known" people.  

Guess you'll know those that show pretty soon.  Nothing like meeting over guns, knives and guts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Nothing like meeting over guns, knives and guts.


Butcher-bonding - doesn't get much better than that, lol!


----------



## AmberLops

Coffee is on! I know it's late but feel free to have some 
@Bruce  i'm about to rant about the weather...
I think the sun is officially gone! The past 3 days the forecast says sunny and 70 and it's been grey and cloudy, not even a little bit of sun! Forecast says it's going to be 71 degrees and full sun tomorrow...we'll see about that!! Still no frost yet! I'm used to New England frosts in early September so this is nice!
Can anyone tell me if I should bring my Hibiscus and Ferns indoors before the frost?
Not sure if they'll make it outside through the winter.


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> Can anyone tell me if I should bring my Hibiscus and Ferns indoors before the frost?


Lots of kinds of ferns... so not sure...


But hibiscus HATE cold!  Bring it in!!!

My mom has one...it is fine at 45... but not much colder.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 3 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. Coffee is on, already drank mine and had a bowl of oatmeal. 
Have to go to Tyler today, to Academy. Called all over the place for sausage casings yesterday, NOBODY had them. Not the slaughter places, not grocery stores, what the heck? Of all places, Academy had the hog casings and collegen casings. Academy is clear the other side of Tyler, probably 35+ miles away. We still have huge amounts of Wilbur, the 820 pound boar hog. My idea is to make smoked sausage because we love it and will eat it up, versus a slab of ham steak (not cured) and shoulder roast. I'm tired of pork roast.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> Coffee is on! I know it's late but feel free to have some
> @Bruce  i'm about to rant about the weather...
> I think the sun is officially gone! The past 3 days the forecast says sunny and 70 and it's been grey and cloudy, not even a little bit of sun! Forecast says it's going to be 71 degrees and full sun tomorrow...we'll see about that!! Still no frost yet! I'm used to New England frosts in early September so this is nice!
> Can anyone tell me if I should bring my Hibiscus and Ferns indoors before the frost?
> Not sure if they'll make it outside through the winter.



Yes you need to bring them in for the winter and frost,  both will die if you don't


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee! Was up early but was busy prepping for co op class, had to get a substitute for the science I am teaching as we have a funeral that day, DH's grandpa passed away at 91.  He'll be sorely missed but is in a better place. He was still living on his home by himself! Korean War vet and he also turned wrench on tractors, so he and my husband always had a special bond and love of tractors.
 If anyone follows my farm page I'm off to put some more cute photos on it and then I need to unpack the camper, which got winterized Sunday night.


----------



## Bunnylady

@promiseacres my condolences. Sounds like a life well lived.



AmberLops said:


> Can anyone tell me if I should bring my Hibiscus and Ferns indoors before the frost?



If these are the typical greenhouse grown hibiscus and Boston ferns, then yes, most emphatically yes you need to bring them in. I vividly remember the smell of a greenhouse full of Boston ferns when the heater failed on a freezing night. (Fortunately, the root balls didn't freeze, so the crop was salvageable, but we had to cut all that frozen foliage off) 

On the other hand, there are cultivars of frost-hardy natives that are usually planted in the landscape, but you don't usually see those sorts of ferns in hanging baskets, for example. The Hardy Hibiscus have dinner plate-sized flowers, and are labeled as such.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mornin All!!.... @AmberLops the sun is still shining and it shines everyday....above the clouds.......here we are still dealing with record breaking warmth...realfeel temps near 100....as far as your hibiscus is concerned, it depends on the variety.....this link may help ya decide....

https://www.trop-hibiscus.com/gindr.html


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Well, she can meet me now --  from VA.
> 
> I still have 12 "hole in pocket"  minis.   At least it takes 4 to make 1 biggie    so I can still let them be retired while I work to feed them.     They range from 19-34 y/o  Only 2 teenagers left, tho!   Goats, 15 & counting.  Chickens...who knows?  not still long enough to count but, too many.  All males are endangered by an axe.
> 
> Bay, even fog is wet and you want some wet on that new grass.  I took the time to check a field where I had thrown a mixture of seed -- clover, vetch, turnip greens, winter wheat & rye, Australian peas.  Lots of little things growing!   It's been warm and plenty of moisture, so they should jump up for a Thanksgiving "treat"....but establish for Spring.  It's always a work in progress.
> 
> I understand that BYC & BYH will get the "revamp" update that SS just had.   Sorry, not a fan....  I mean it's ok but, I do not like the "look" OR having to hit new posts to get back to making a selectin for next thread....no pictures, no list of sister sites to just hit & go.   About the only things I want to change at this stage of life are sheets, towels & undies.  OK   TMI
> 
> Today is sunny & lovely.  windows open, no a/c or heat.  Bllls got paid & everyone fed for another month.   Coffee is GREAT.  Ya'll are here to talk with     What more could I ask?     Hope your day is as good as I think mine is



I went on the SS site and I am with you.  Really don't care for it at all.  There is a cattle site, that has some nice posts, but I find it to be very user "unfriendly" and I go on it less and less.  If they change BYH to what SS has done, I may be on it very little.  I agree with liking to be able to just go over to the right and hit the site to switch over, and I like the " similar threads" at the bottom of the page to just check up on random things.  Also don't like the "bolder" lines on SS.  It is too stark in my opinion.


----------



## Baymule

I believe this version is soon to be obsolete, so it’s not like Nifty made the change to confuse us. Come on y’all, we can do this!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't like the changes made at BYC and quit even visiting over there....if changes do come, then I hope the form stays close to what we have now and is easy to navigate to the different forums and threads.....sometimes "new" isn't improved or better.....


----------



## Bruce

Easy navigation and finding of watched threads is important to me. Not so much the "easy access" to other forums, I have them bookmarked on the tool bar, just as easy to click that.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> here we are still dealing with record breaking warmth...realfeel temps near 100


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Mornin All!!.... @AmberLops the sun is still shining and it shines everyday....above the clouds.......here we are still dealing with record breaking warmth...realfeel temps near 100....as far as your hibiscus is concerned, it depends on the variety.....this link may help ya decide....
> 
> https://www.trop-hibiscus.com/gindr.html


You're so positive  The sun was out for a little while today and that was nice!
100 degrees? That's too hot for this time of year!! 
And thank you for the link.


----------



## AmberLops

Bunnylady said:


> @promiseacres my condolences. Sounds like a life well lived.
> 
> 
> 
> If these are the typical greenhouse grown hibiscus and Boston ferns, then yes, most emphatically yes you need to bring them in. I vividly remember the smell of a greenhouse full of Boston ferns when the heater failed on a freezing night. (Fortunately, the root balls didn't freeze, so the crop was salvageable, but we had to cut all that frozen foliage off)
> 
> On the other hand, there are cultivars of frost-hardy natives that are usually planted in the landscape, but you don't usually see those sorts of ferns in hanging baskets, for example. The Hardy Hibiscus have dinner plate-sized flowers, and are labeled as such.


Thank you, and thanks @B&B Happy goats   and @Alaskan 
It's a boston fern so I brought it inside today. I think i'll put the hibiscus in the greenhouse...there are too many to keep inside, plus I noticed today that their pots are filled with fire ants


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
Rain here today.


----------



## promiseacres

checking out the new look....  I think I can handle it...


----------



## Pastor Dave

We're supposed to get some snow on Halloween. Guessing it's just flurries, because ground isn't frozen yet.


----------



## Pastor Dave

promiseacres said:


> checking out the new look....  I think I can handle it...


Trying to navigate


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Being a non computer person....not sure I can adjust to the change here


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You can do it!   I'm starting out by going to "watched threads."   Starting to venture into other areas slowly and trying to remember where I saw what!


----------



## Baymule

Look at it this way, this is a FREE forum where we can talk to all our friends. We can get and give advice, receiving and giving help. We share pictures, admire others animals, oooh and aaah over all our barns, wood piles, fences, dogs, animals and everything near and dear to our hearts. In the computer world, updates happen. The comfortable old shoes get tossed out and the new shiny shoes have to get broken in. Before long, the new shoes are comfortable too. So get with the program, we have to learn our way around, we can ALL do this. 

Big thanks to @Nifty for providing us this wonderful place to gather. For many of us, this forum is our lifeline. We know there are others like ourselves out there and we don’t feel so lonely. I am grateful. 

Big thanks to @CarpCharacin for all the work you are doing and for putting up with our whining while we adjust to the “new shoes”. 

Get another cup of coffee y’all and figure out this new stuff! 

Pulled 52 pounds of Wilbur out of the freezer last night, going to make stuffed sausage today, DH will smoke it tomorrow. I’m really sick and tired of pork roasts. LOL still have stacks of enormous pork chops, fried 4 yesterday, they are a pound or more apiece. Raining and cold today. Got to do chores, go to TSC because I got COUPONS! Bye for now!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess that is the reason they are usually slaughtered at a much smaller size Bay..........ya could always give the dogs some variety and make some pork and rice additive for the dog food.....they'll help eliminate Wilbur...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule  @fustratedearthmother..... your both right, we will all adjust to the new changes...reminds me of when my dad had the house painted after my mother died,  for twenty years or more it was always a pretty grey blue color,..... he changed it to a yellow green color.....once we got past the front door....it was still home


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> Big thanks to @Nifty for providing us this wonderful place to gather. For many of us, this forum is our lifeline. We know there are others like ourselves out there and we don’t feel so lonely. I am grateful.
> 
> Big thanks to @CarpCharacin for all the work you are doing and for putting up with our whining while we adjust to the “new shoes”.
> 
> Get another cup of coffee y’all and figure out this new stuff!



I imagine this is going to be like me and my phone. My son bought himself a new phone, and offered to set up his practically new, far fancier than mine "old" phone for me to use. My feeling was, "I know my old one is getting quirky, but it's familiar, so I'd prefer to stay with it, thank you." Finally, it just got too "quirky" for even me to tolerate, so I told him, "go for it!"

Yeah, the new phone is _such_ an improvement, it's ridiculous..


----------



## farmerjan

I didn't mean to sound ungrateful for the fact that there are people like Nifty looking out for the site and keeping it working.  But there also is something to be said for things that look and work in a familiar manner.  

I am with you on the phone @Bunnylady .  I have an OLD flip phone.  It fits in my back pocket, I can sit on it and nothing goes wrong with it.  I know the day is going to come when it is going to quit, but the idea of a "smart phone" just doesn't have that same allure that so many people find so desireable.  There are a few times I have thought of it, and the idea of possibly using it as a "hot spot" for my computer is pulling me..... but I really want to be able to drop the little phone in my pocket and not worry about it breaking or cracking or anything like that.  I don't want a bigger phone in my shirt pocket, making my shirt lopsided, I wear fairly snug jeans to not catch on farm equipment so none of those extra pockets all over them, and a smart phone will surely get busted if it is in my back pocket and I swing up and sit on the steel seat of the Farmall H tractor.   Not sure how to reconcile the two.  Yet I cannot read somethings that are sent to me on my phone because I cannot make the picture bigger. 

Just don't like the stark darker colors on here.


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> plus I noticed today that their pots are filled with fire ants




Yeah no fire ants in the house


----------



## Bunnylady

@farmerjan This is my second smart phone. I, too, clung to my flip phone for ages; I only gave it up when my husband changed carriers and the new one didn't support them. Considering the fate of my daughter's phone screens, it seems incredible that I haven't broken one yet, but I haven't (knock on wood). I have had issues with certain styles of chair seats somehow stripping the phone right out of my pocket (not sure how to fix that). 

I know they make phone cases that are designed to protect them from nasty bumps, and holders/holsters that can attach somewhere else, like on a belt.



Alaskan said:


> Yeah no fire ants in the house


Been there, done that, NOT FUN!!


----------



## Baymule

Hey everybody! It’s cold and rainy here. Animals are warm and dry in their barns and dog houses. I made cheesecake yesterday, got that and a fresh pot of coffee, y’all come on over!


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Guess that is the reason they are usually slaughtered at a much smaller size Bay..........ya could always give the dogs some variety and make some pork and rice additive for the dog food.....they'll help eliminate Wilbur...


I’ve done that with a sow we had on the freezer. Still had some roasts left over from her, so canned dog food!


----------



## farmerjan

My son has broken 2 smart phones already  in the last couple of years.  He likes to be able to go on the internet and stuff, but will occasionally tell me that he really hates how big they are and that they aren't as convenient as his old flip phone for carrying it with him.  He has had shatterproof cases, and all sorts of stuff.  They've had cracked screens, and then finally got broken.  I talk to people all the time that have made upgrades year after year because the phone has a crack in the screen, or this doesn't work or that.... and it isn't cheap to go to a newer one.   I guess that I just am trying to see the better in it, overall.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> 100 degrees? That's too hot for this time of year!!


Amber, 100°F is too hot ANY TIME of year!!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> Guess that is the reason they are usually slaughtered at a much smaller size Bay..........ya could always give the dogs some variety and make some pork and rice additive for the dog food.....they'll help eliminate Wilbur...


Maybe some of those roasts could go to the neighbor you slaughtered the feral pig for. Sounds like they could use it and Wilbur was certainly big enough to feed multiple families for a year. 



Bunnylady said:


> and holders/holsters that can attach somewhere else, like on a belt.


I have one of those. I see lots of phones stuffed in people's back pockets but that just seems a recipe for disaster to me. In the winter I can stick it in the pocket of my "purse", AKA winter coat, without the case since it has lots of decent size pockets.


----------



## Bruce

OK, unless someone has found it, my LEAST FAVORITE "update" is the loss of "watched threads with unread posts" feature. Really sucks to have to look down the list of watched threads looking for titles in bold indicating there is something unread. Reloading the page doesn't even shove those to the top, it will be really easy to miss things if they make it to page 2.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Lots of rain, cold rain...  my least favorite weather...


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with everyone!!!   There ARE places to "find" that are not where we "left them".   With age, you find this with your entire life - keys, wallet, hammer, your cup of coffee.  Like Bay says, this is a place that we all love to visit and talk about anything & everything, with everyone.

Don't mean to be ungrateful --- but, I will sure say what I don't want to change to.   Dark colors, misplaced lists....we can help each other by shouting out when we DO FIND those things/places.   LOL   Still don't like the way the smilies work now.   Some things are changing as they refine the new update...after a day or so.

Cell phones -- smart phones -- another "don't wanna but, eventually will" places.   I find an old fanny pack helps me keep the phone in front and located when I need it...out & about.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mentioning change . . . . looks like  there is a major change on the horizon in my life. I interviewed for a job at a local garden center earlier this week, and tomorrow, I go for a half-day "orientation." I hope this works out; I have a feeling I could be really happy working there.


----------



## Bruce

That is great Bunny! Nothing better than a job doing something you like and with a short commute.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bunnylady said:


> Mentioning change . . . . looks like  there is a major change on the horizon in my life. I interviewed for a job at a local garden center earlier this week, and tomorrow, I go for a half-day "orientation." I hope this works out; I have a feeling I could be really happy working there.


Awesome ! I hope you love the job and the people


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a smart phone and carry it mostly in my back pants pocket...I haven't ever broken a screen on one....depending on the job I may do, I don't always have it with me if it could get lost or broken. If something is important and somebody calls, they will leave a message and when I get back to the phone I'll get the voicemail and call back. I do have a rubber holder for the phone so if it is dropped....and has been on several occassions thru the yrs....it is not damaged. I don't spend the big bucks for my phones, our service is with Cricket and buy their lower end phones....the one I use now was $129 brand new. I was hesitant in getting one, because I loved my flip phone, but couldn't stand texting on it....so I made the transition and I never missed it. This is my 2nd one I've had and ready for another. This one is acting up and is the only internet access I have, so these days it is important to be able to communicate with others. I just can't justify the added expense of paying more to have access at home when it is rarely used....it is enough to have it on the phone and mobile, than limited to a station at the house.....then again, my computer is Windows 7 and the computer has never been connected to the internet, so no updates, hacks, or viruses.....


----------



## Alaskan

I still haven't set up the voice mail on my phone....


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> I still haven't set up the voice mail on my phone....



I got my kid to do it for me.


----------



## Alaskan

I tried to get a kid to do mine... said he couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Baymule

Bunnylady I sure hope you get the job!


----------



## AmberLops

Bunnylady said:


> Mentioning change . . . . looks like  there is a major change on the horizon in my life. I interviewed for a job at a local garden center earlier this week, and tomorrow, I go for a half-day "orientation." I hope this works out; I have a feeling I could be really happy working there.


That's great! I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## AmberLops

It SNOWED today!!  Didn't add up at all but it was like a mini blizzard!
The high for today was 38, got some snow and the low tonight is 28. The rabbits look cold but I gave them some extra hay tonight.
As far as phones go, i've always had a flip-phone, but right now i don't have a phone at all since i dropped mine in the river a couple weeks ago. Tomorrow i'll look into getting another one and setting it up, but it's not a priority right now


----------



## Mini Horses

That cold front you just had is coming our way.  Right now, we've had a front of what was predicted as very heavy rain & T-storms.  Most of the bad was about 50-75 miles west of me....thankfully.  But was fast moving and actually came thru like clockwork.   Windy, then some pretty fast and fairly light showers for about 1/2 hr.  Seems gone now.   Few sprinkles maybe but, out by 3 or 4 and sunny, cool tomorrow.   No snow     maybe 60 tomorrow.

Winds woke me, so up playing solitare to get sleepy.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Snow yesterday and current temp is 25° F , supposed to get up to the 40s this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We'll be smoking more sausage today. I have 10 packages of ground meat to make pan sausage with. We bought some collagen casings that I later found out that can't be put on the pit and smoked, they are for "fresh" sausage. So i'll see if I can make some of that with the ground meat.  The stuffed sausage we made and smoked yesterday is waiting in the refrigerator to be vacuum sealed and put in the freezer. Supper last night was a smoked sausage sandwich. LOL It's 30*, I'll wait for it to warm up a little, then go outside to do chores, then hit the kitchen. Day 3 of the Wilbur Sausage conversion from fresh ham steaks and shoulder roasts. 

All the wood smoke had BJ's eyes burning last night, so I pulled an old trick out of the hat. When I was in my early 20's I worked in a huge shop, building oil field pumping units. Welders told me that if I ever burnt my eyes, to grate up a potato and squeeze the juice into my eyes. Sure enough I woke up at 3 AM one morning, clawing at my eyes in agony. I grated up a potato as I was told, squeezed the juice in my eyes and got INSTANT relief! Wow! So last night, I peeled, washed and grated a small potato and squeezed the juice into BJ's eyes. Relief was immediate, no more pain, no more burning. He is just fine this morning, his eyes don't burn and there is no pain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My dad was a welder for years and I can remember the times that he would grate up a potato and lay back in the recliner with a glob of potato mush on both eyes.  He'd lay there for about 10 minutes and get up and keep going!


----------



## Bruce

Hmm, would never have thought of using potato juice for burning eyes. I'll TRY to remember that should I ever have the issue.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, that freek weather hitting Texas was bad.

One of my sister's goats got frostbite on her teat.  Crazy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I suppose I shouldn’t complain about the weather change-it definitely makes for good hot tub weather!  Pic is dark - but it’s supposed to be!


----------



## Baymule

The silhouette of the palm tree makes it look like a tropical resort.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool here but no real heavy frosts yet.

Yesterday I went out for chores and the goats seemed "off".  In fact, a couple of the younger ones had obviously puked up green stuff...still on their mouths.   Hmmm...A couple had been out when I came home night before.    Fed HAY -- nice grass hay.   Went in and as I left for work I noticed the "reason" for the tummy upsets.    They had done some tree trimming on the holly trees (2) by the house.....yep, both looked like this.   Guess the young one ate too much.   Well, had planned on a major trim, just not like this. 





All were fine this morning.   Had planned to cu about 6' off top but, may have to wait a while now, after their defoliating.

I actually went on around and to the side of the house to be sure they hadn't eaten all the comfrey leaves!  They love those things & I was lucky -- still there.   I've been working on these ones to replace ones they & chickens devoured...roots & all, last yr.   I have been able to get 4 big, strong plants going in huge containers, so I can move them when the time comes.   I have them caged now for protection.  LOL

You can see where the goats & wind tore up the hot tape & a white panel came from ??  Hey, I was leaving for work....worry later.


----------



## farmerjan

We have had a slight frost the other day, but are supposed to get a bit of a freeze tonight with temps dropping down into the 20's.  It is 38 now on the thermometer, but it is protected under the porch roof.


----------



## AmberLops

Woke up this morning to the first frost! Everything was frozen solid and covered in a layer of ice after all that rain and sleet the other day. It was 28 degrees last night, today's high was 47. Nice and sunny though 
I thought I would mind the cooler weather more than I actually do...it's cold but also kind of a nice change!
The rabbits don't seem to mind. I checked on the newborns and the older kits, they're all warm and cozy.


----------



## Alaskan

Glad the bunnies are fine...

And glad the holly eating goats didn't get too sick



And.... the new smilie system.... not user friendly.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
 
Going to try and get rabbit cages cleaned, pool winterized, have wood to pick up, hay to bring from the farm... and pumpkin seeds to roast.


----------



## Mini Horses

COOLD out there is AM....was at 37  and that's heading into freeze zone, not wanting that yet. Up to 44 now so sun is warming us nicely. They say, 58 high. OK, wear a jacket! It's ok weather for a couple months or so.....until March, maybe.?  Dream on!

Leave to work before long.   Fixing breakfast, gotta go.

ENJOY whatever day you hav!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning  all been awhile. how have yall been? we good here the kids had a stomach bug they finally got over. and i been kept busy between homeschool cleaning and making christmas gifts.


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. We had another freeze last night, cold thin morning, but the sun is out. Gotta go to Tyler, slow leak in truck tire, gotta get that fixed. I’d best get off my butt and get chores done. Smoked sausage for everyone for breakfast! LOL


----------



## AmberLops

Gimme some smokes sausage Bay!!
@Jesusfreak101 I've been wondering where you've been! Missed seeing you at coffee hour.
Glad the little ones are over the flu. It's been going around here.
29 degrees this morning, frost on the ground. It's going to be 52 degrees today with tons of sun.

Off to sell a bunny, see everyone later


----------



## Bruce

It was supposed to get down to about freezing last night. Outdid itself, 22° at 7 this morning. Just now making it up near freezing. "Expected high of 44° at 4 PM but I won't believe it unless I see it, more likely MAYBE 40°.


----------



## MtViking

Sounds like everyone is getting Montana fall weather. It in the 20s here and cloudy yesterday was really nice got up in the high 30s and started to melt some of the snow. Big rabbit show today that I’m going to go check out. First one I’ve been to and I’m hoping to get some new blood for the breeding program. Huh the breeding program that doesn’t exist right now but maybe with a new buck the does will be more receptive. Anyways enjoy the cooler weather the hot stuff will be back soon enough.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Jesusfreak, good to hear from you.   Drop in a little more often.

It's chilly here tonight but nothing like 22 -- @Bruce, sorry....for you. Tomorrow is supposed to be a duplicate of today for us. Mornings coldish, afternoons good.


----------



## AmberLops

Today was a beautiful day! It got to 57 and the sun was shining. Got lots done today...cleaned all the rabbits trays, scrubbed and sprayed out the cages, raked the leaves around them, made a trip to get some hay, sold 2 rabbits...now it's time for bed


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> And.... the new smilie system.... not user friendly.



I agree....when i choose a smilie and the little window closes, if i click in a certain area it will add a smilie to the message...i think there's a glitch there. The smilies are still there after you choose one, they're just invisible.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just found that there ae hundreds of images in the smilies section way below the ones we are used to, most I would not use.   But, I have issues with the smilies going into spots NOT selected, then delete & start again      Almost always, there is then a "freeze up" of my being able to type.   Strange.

So 35 here this morning....that's getting too close to the "F" word.    Getting to upper 50s later.  Then there's that time change -- at least the timepieces changed.   Apparently my BODY isn't equipped.  Nope, I'm still on DS time.   PLUS  I really hate the dark early in afternoon!. 

Like many, I'll be so screwed up for next couple of weeks.  Annoying.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 been missing you, glad you are back.


----------



## Alaskan

I wish we could do a vote...  for or against daylight savings.


----------



## Bruce

I'm agin it!!
I'm kinda liking the idea of one time zone and "military" 24 hour clocks. Same time everywhere, each area can set their own start time.

"Call me at 11:00" is a lot more clear when you don't have to ask "your 11:00 or mine?".


----------



## farmerjan

I don't like daylight savings time.  Never have since I was a kid.  Always feel like it is "later" than my body clock says.  I like being able to get in the house and be done with chores outside before 9 or 10 p.m. which is what it is in the summer.  But I have always been a morning person, from the time I was a kid.  I admit that lately I have been staying up later, and I have gotten myself off schedule and it shows.  I am glad to not be doing all the extra early mornings that I used to with testing, like 2 and 3 a.m., but am going to try to start getting myself up and going  earlier so that I can get back to going to bed and falling asleep earlier in the evening. I seem to get so much more done when I get up and get to working at whatever needs doing.  
I get the people who work jobs like more daylight hours that they cdan be outside, and not stuck inside, but I think that jobs should just start earlier in the summer, and before it gets so miserable hot, so that people have the option to get done earlier and then can do what they want.  The daylight savings time is better for my son and our hay making.  He works 8-4:30 normally.  Time change gives him an extra hour in the summer.  Then they go to work at 7-3:30 so he actually benefits from 2 extra hours of daylight.  He prefers it.   But it messes with my sleep patterns for weeks afterwards. 
I too wish they would just leave it as one time and then let the businesses as @Bruce  says, make their own adjustments.  You can't do anything about the time zones, that is pretty much set, and I get that. But daylight savings time needs to go away.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  I keep having it freeze up too and not be able to type.  And sometimes it all just goes away, like I closed it out, goes to the desktop, then will come back.  Also, clicking on the little bell instead of hovering and having the alerts show... sometimes I can't get it to click on, but I can go to "what's new" and get the newest posts there.  PITA


----------



## Mini Horses

It's all a little annoying!!   OK it's a LOT annoying.    Sorry your having the issue @farmerjan, but glad it isn't just my machine or imagination.


----------



## Alaskan

Eh....

If you look at a time zone map...Alaska "should" be in at least 3 time zones, maybe even 5.

But we thought that was stupid....  so except for a couple of islands way super far out to the west, we are ALL on the same time zone.

So sure... they see the sun rise over in the state capital maybe 3 hours before they see it in Dillingham...  but ya know what?  Nobody cares!

8am is 8am all across the state!


----------



## promiseacres

Pool is almost winterized, just need to airlock the bottom drain, hay is moved. But didn't get any wood moved. DST sucks... Indiana used to not confirm to the silliness.... we are one county south and east in Eastern time, though only an hour from Chicago . so fast time/slow time are common terms used locally...  drives me batty but not much we can do.


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> Eh....
> 
> If you look at a time zone map...Alaska "should" be in at least 3 time zones, maybe even 5.
> 
> But we thought that was stupid....  so except for a couple of islands way super far out to the west, we are ALL on the same time zone.
> 
> So sure... they see the sun rise over in the state capital maybe 3 hours before they see it in Dillingham...  but ya know what?  Nobody cares!
> 
> 8am is 8am all across the state!


 
Good point.... something to think about.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm against daylight savings...I think it's pointless!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Trail ride planned for this afternoon, might be the last for a while, but going to take advantage of the 50° temps this afternoon. 🦄


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> You can't do anything about the time zones, that is pretty much set, and I get that.


Not necessarily, Russia used to have 16 time zones, only 11 now  And they don't do DST as of 2011 (according to Wikipedia)


----------



## Baymule

I finished my coffee, had to go to DD's and take the two little girls to day care. Son in law is sick and didn't think he could make it. Was glad to step up and help. I'll catch up on BYH, do chores and see what the day brings.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning yall. one of the boys is clingy this morning. so not much going on. try to work on breakfast seems alittle difficult with a 1.5 year old on top of me lol..today my midwife is coming over for my check up. so getting to make this mad house alittle less messy lol thankfully she understands  she had nine kids in her house so knows how messy they are  lol.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning yall. one of the boys is clingy this morning. so not much going on. try to work on breakfast seems alittle difficult with a 1.5 year old on top of me lol..today my midwife is coming over for my check up. so getting to make this mad house alittle less messy lol thankfully she understands  she had nine kids in her house so knows how messy they are  lol.


Yeah...our midwife house check when we lived in the cabin... I was worried.   I asked her at what point she would refuse a home birth... she said she had only once, in a cabin so small they ate on the bed,  and it showed!   and of course the wood stove was 3 feet from the bed.


----------



## Bruce

That must have been uncomfortably hot! And darn cold when they went outside.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh no no eating in the bed nope cant deal


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...nasty


----------



## promiseacres

Another good day to ride.


----------



## Baymule

I love it! Those are some happy kids! Mom too!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, DH is taking the day of to work on our hay shed roof. Hoping the weather co operates. He has been wanting to get it done for a couple weeks.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope he gets the roof done.   Was raining here, I have a roof repair waiting but, not something that can't wait.    They said maybe .05 inches, more like .5 came in.   But mostly 2-5 AM, as predicted.   Some clouds linger, sun is back there....  Of course, everything is wet, wet, wet!   So, I suppose I will go do the few little jobs I have this week since they are inside stores.    Cool out at 55 but going to 65. In sunshine yesterday, I got some running done, truck alignment and tire rotations all completed. Picked up feed and unloaded. New windshield gets put in later this afternoon....between store work. Then, truck is ready for State inspection. At last & $1K in repairs later. All new front end stuff.....good for several years again. 

It's all worth it -- or so I tell the wallet -- and before winter weather & slowed work/income.  Didn't have to pull from my "backup $" either.   Plus got final approval for mortgage mod, lower rater, fewer years, slightly lower payment.   Yesterday was a good day!   I sure slept well last night.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok coffee on not doing much, breakfast tacos help your self dont mind the sleep walking mother in one. Joshua my 3 yr old (4 next month) threw up every 30 minutes last night. so far this morning he been able to hold down tea but hasn't wanted anything to eat.


----------



## Mini Horses

New windshield in truck at 4;...   Notice an hr later, the lights are on,  not the switch.     Get home -- prepared to disconnect battery -- Wait and lights go off.  My truck has never had this  happen.  Inside -- internet says the light sensor is just below the windshield --- nice.  Watch & lights go out.  OK, no need to disconnect battery.  BUT never had lights on/off at start up and shut down. in the truck. ???

Don't need this.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> ok coffee on not doing much, breakfast tacos help your self dont mind the sleep walking mother in one. Joshua my 3 yr old (4 next month) threw up every 30 minutes last night. so far this morning he been able to hold down tea but hasn't wanted anything to eat.


Got any chicken broth? It is good for an upset tummy. Hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

he so dang picky he would not touch it even if i disguised it he hasn't wanted to eat at all. he is drinking, so that's fine he hasn't gotten sick since this morning but has been running fever from 102-100.7. so far neither of the other two show any symptoms.


----------



## Alaskan

Wow!

Everyone passed out!


----------



## Alaskan

ACK!!!

Hello?!?!

Echo, echo, echo


----------



## Bunnylady

Nobody here but us chickens!🐓🐓🐓🐓


----------



## Alaskan

Hurrah!

The mice are all gone!!!


----------



## Bruce

Yay for no more mice!!

Don't know about you Al but some of us have to work while the sun (sorta) shines! 
Had to put DW's snow tires on since we are expecting snow tomorrow. She took DD2's car to work today. I also put a bunch of screws in the roof of the little barn. We had big winds last week, one of the metal panels about went flying.

 

As you can see, the roof, especially on the back, is in rough shape. What you can't see is that the supporting structure is worse. There isn't enough "structure" under the shed part of the roof that there is ZERO chance I would ever get on it. The barn really needs to be rebuilt, the original front (non shed) part is about 150 years old, the rest probably about 100. Likely it originally had wood shingles. But there is enough rot in the posts and beams of the original structure that clearly the roof was not always kept up. If it had been, the whole structure could be lifted and the (basically non existent) sills replaced and the posts at sill/ground level replaced/repaired.

I used my Gorilla ladder to get up to the roof and the chicken ladder on the roof. Not sure why it is called a chicken ladder, the girls all ran when I brought it from the workshop in the big barn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

guys this bug is horrible,  both boys are over it but my daughter, dh, and i have it . me bein g the worst off. there are moments its just not cool. so far we are alive


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I got up early.  I started dinner at 6am.  I put a Leg O' Goat in the crock pot with a bottle of red, a pkg of dry onion soup mix, and lots of fresh garlic and onions.  When I say "OMG" good - it was "OMG" good!  It was so good when I tasted it that I totally forgot to go outside and grab a couple sprigs of rosemary to toss in the pot - which was the original intention.  This meat was so good, and so tender, and so flavorful.  The rest of my goats need to look out.  Goat tastes good!


----------



## Bruce

Sounds great!


----------



## Baymule

I am thinking a leg of lamb for Thanksgiving, along with a couple of young EE roosters. Who needs turkey?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Who needs turkey?



Agree!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I also put a bunch of screws in the roof of the little barn. We had big winds last week, one of the metal panels about went flying.


Did you use huge washers?

Once the roof tries to peel off, I find it needs some crazy huge washers to keep it down.

We had 2 roof bits try to fly away years ago... we put some huge washers on... they have been fine ever since.

Sucks about the rot.... that is why I am such a HUGE proponent of keeping the roof in good shape.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I am thinking a leg of lamb for Thanksgiving, along with a couple of young EE roosters. Who needs turkey?


We usually have muscovy...

But not this year.... guess we will have turkey


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Took two full days but the roof is replaced on hay shed.  Had to replace sheathing and shingles. 
We usually have ham for Thanksgiving...


----------



## Baymule

Our big family gatherings have become a thing of the past. My sister has hosted for years, but her health is not so great anymore and she can't handle the stress of having everybody over. I would be glad to host, but moved 3 hours away and nobody will come up here. Her daughter is hosting a small family gathering, so sister and her husband are going there, that would be 4 hours away for us. Our daughter and family are going to his cousin's house for several days, so it looks like it will be us and our son. We are going to invite some friends and anyone we find that has no family and nowhere to go.


----------



## Bruce

I'll be leaving in 2 weeks to go to So. Cal. My step sister and her husband are having a 10 year anniversary on the same "tour" boat they got married on. That is the day before Thanksgiving. Then they are having a "gathering, nothing fancy, for T-Day at their condo. If there will be turkey I expect it will be pre-sliced from the store. Don't know if she's ever done a whole T-Day dinner. 



Alaskan said:


> Did you use huge washers?
> 
> Once the roof tries to peel off, I find it needs some crazy huge washers to keep it down.
> 
> We had 2 roof bits try to fly away years ago... we put some huge washers on... they have been fine ever since.
> 
> Sucks about the rot.... that is why I am such a HUGE proponent of keeping the roof in good shape.


Nope, just regular 1.5" roofing screws. It is pulling the metal back down just fine. I think the rafters on the original part of the building are still in  good shape.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanksgiving here isn't a "big gathering" anymore.  Just me, DS (+a girlfriend?), DD & DGD.    With that we just wing it.  LOL.

I have several turkey breasts & 1 whole turkey in freezer -- compliments o a 25 cent a # buy -- DD is cooking the whole one so we can get it used up.   She & I will share it.   Will have about 5# of spiral sliced ham from work...we will share.  I will make a pan of sweet potato the day before & steam veg for me -- they won't eat.  DS goes to current girlfriends family dinner.   Yeah, just a farm work day and we will pkg the food into freezer packs for DD & me.   All good.    

Years back it was huge family get together.  Now, just a day off with a larger than usual meal being cooked.  We sometimes don't even eat together, unless late day.   Which will be so this year.    Everyone is getting older and the parents are gone, so my generation and beyond  -- many of whom are not interested in an annual feast.

Today is lovely out low 40 at wakeup and going to mid 60s.  Alas, colder and rain moving in about midnight.  They say the rain will blow on out in short time, cold will stay!  We are to see a couple days in low 40s, then back up to "normal" of  about 60.     I can deal with it.   Have hay & feed in,   I work next 11 days!!   So time will be tight.   Then slows back for couple month to 3 or 4 demos a week.   6 hr days.   Not bad.

They are out there waiting for my appearance -- actually the "feed".   LOL    Need to do and shower for work.


----------



## Baymule

Today is rainy and cold. I have done laundry, changed bedsheets, got a bot of lamb/pork chili simmering on the stove, got the breakfast sausages I made and froze last week packaged up and vacuum sealed. Got another load of laundry to fold. Lunch was leftover lamb stew. Got Fritos for the chili for supper tonight. 

I left Sentry loose in the slaughter lambs pen--unsupervised. I snuck out a couple of times to peek at him and found them contentedly munching hay and him in his dog house. Normally I put him in the pasture when I can't be out there with him, so far he is doing just fine.

Getting sleepy, I'd better get up and go fold those clothes. And maybe sneak out there to check on Sentry to see if he is chasing lambs or still being good. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I bet he is still being good!!


----------



## Baymule

He was being good! It has stopped raining, Trip and Paris were in the newest, side pasture that connects to the back yard. I have that closed off to the Sheep right now, have rye grass and crimson clover coming up. Sentry was delighted to see me and I figured he needed to run off some energy so I put him in with Paris and Trip. Carson whined at the fence so I put him in there too. Trip has a bone, not sharing, I’ve heard a few sharp “MINE” barks. LOL They can all play together for the afternoon.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... feels like 18° 🥶


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, it is only 40* here. Supposed to hit 28* next week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Promise, can't like your 18 !!

Bay, about the same here....today & next week.   Mid 40s here, all day.  A little below our "norm".     Hoping this isn't a prelude to colder than norm winter!    Sure don't need or want that.

So, I'm going to head out to work soon....windy out & can't do much.  Might as well get some of these store resets done so I can stay home on a better day for me.  

Earlier in week I had my truck windshield replaced.   Now, I find the headlights come on automatically, at night, when I start the thing.  They never did before.   Thought I was imagining things but, nope, it's happening.   Internet says the sensor is under dash, near the windshield.   ???  always was to be this way?   Or?   They do turn off after engine shuts down.  But when on this way, the switch can't control them.   Daytime, switch will work to turn off/on.   Trying to get used to it and decide if it is something I need to address or not.  It's kinda nice....I think.  LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Weird - but I like the automatic feature on my truck.  It used to bother me to walk away while the lights were on and I'd keep checking until they went off, lol.  But, not having control at the switch is strange....

I 'opted out' of work today.  Too many PTO days that I need to use up so today will be one of those.  We're not as cold as many of you are, but it's coming.  I'm close to needing to put out another round bale - always happens when it's the gross outside.   Its windy today and we had nearly two inches of rain yesterday.  I think I'll wait until Sunday - we're supposed to have sunshine for a couple of days after today.  Despite the coolness this morning it wasn't too bad in the hot tub with coffee this morning.   I could get used to starting my days that way....at least when the weather is cooperative.


----------



## Baymule

Put some bourbon in that coffee and you won’t care what the weather is!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Put some bourbon in that coffee and you won’t care what the weather is!


I like the way you think, lol!  Except - if I have a drop of alcohol before evening I won't get a darn thing done all day. But, on second thought, there's some days that sounds pretty good!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't normally "celebrate" holidays and if there is a meal that is prepared with others, "tradition" isn't usually included....for the past 20yrs the only turkey that was fixed was from Mom.....we've always had BBQ'd pork ribs or baked ham.....however, we have been invited to a dinner this year for turkey by @B&B Happy goats and I have to bring my BBQ sauce with us....haven't heard the "when" as of yet, but we do look forward to getting together again with Barb&Leon..........it will be a good time for sure.

I remeber saying a while back that it would take a "polar express" to come thru to bring in Fall here, but didn't want most of ya to endure the severity of the cold, just so we could get some cooler temps......but, it seems that it is on the way and I sure can't stop it.....so, might as well embrace it.....it should arrive tues/wed and will drop our temps to the mid to high 70s and lows in the 50s....my brother, just north of Memphis told me they are expecting some really low temps during that time....highs in low 20s and lows in the 10° range....I told him I was glad to be a little further south.........I really do hate it for those affected, because I would not enjoy tending to animals in those temps....I'd rather hibernate by a Fire....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Warmer today, currently 29, high is 45.put in the tank heaters yesterday. Had ice all day.... so not ready for this. Tuesday may be record lows... of course the last bred doe is due Monday.  Always something.
DH has to work and is planning on cutting wood. Kid's and I are going to attack the kitchen and bathrooms. At some point need to get to the farm, see what Mom's been up to over there. Hopefully she's taking stuff out.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going for my second cup. Supposed to hit a low of 28 and rain on Monday. Taking 6 lambs to slaughter on Tuesday, think we’ll load them tomorrow and give them plenty of hay and water. They’ll make a mess in the trailer, but we won’t have to be out in the cold rain getting them loaded. We always load the evening before and leave first thing the next morning. 

Fred, going to Barbs for Thanksgiving will be a nice day. Good food, good company, good time.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'd rather hibernate by a Fire....


You can do that up here in Vermont! Fire in the wood stove for days now, the living room is the cats' favorite place.

I'm sure you and your hosts will have a good time. In this case I think T-Day is more of a convenient "excuse" than a tradition though I suppose it could be the first of some years that the 4 of you get together at the end of Nov.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold came in overnight here.  22* on the protected porch temp gauge, probably a bit less out in the open air.  Sun and high fluffy clouds, up to maybe 50 today, mid 60's tomorrow.  Then some real cold and poss snow flurries tues but maybe just cold miserable rain?  Got a hot choc, getting ready to go to farm to get the one group of cows in to wean off the big calves.  Feed the calves in the barn lot, turn the cows back out for now.  Get in the cows with new babies maybe tomorrow, tag and move them to winter pasture.  Try to get the panels up and get the sheep into the other lot today too.  Think I can get some help for a little bit after we get done with the cows. Panels in the other field, just need to get a few posts in & tie up panels.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> I 'opted out' of work today





frustratedearthmother said:


> wasn't too bad in the hot tub with coffee this morning.  I could get used to starting my days that way



Short Timer....   


It was a very chilly 31 this morning.   First frost for the year.   I am not liking it!  Up to 51, now it's 36 & dropping.   So another 30-31 morning coming up --  it's Fall.  This is 15-20 degrees below our norm.  Not ready to be cold.  Nope, not.

To make it even worse, the internet was down, so coffee and no net. Bundled and did chores, went to work. AND tomorrow it will be dark when I come home....not late, just dark early. Don't like that either. Wow, I'm on a roll!!  I want warm & sunny back.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Short Timer....


Guilty!  But why go to work if my boss doesn't?  She took the day off - so did I.  

 I only have 20 working days left.  Out of that 20 working days I have to take 2 vacation days, 1.5 comp days, and I have12 sick days that I'd like to use up.  That uses up 15.5 of the 20 days I have left, lol.   I probably won't use up all the sick time...I have a couple things I still need to do...mainly to train my boss on the things she should have learned before I only had 5 work days left!  Her lack of planning isn't my emergency!  

Oh, she's off Monday too.  Hmmmmm….


----------



## Bruce

I presume they will pay out the unused sick days? A little extra can't hurt, you'll have a LOT of non work days starting in January.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They will not pay out the sick time.  Whatever I have left over will be donated to the company pool.  I'm ok with that.

They will, however, pay out the vacation.  The two vacation days I need to use are to keep me under the maximum because all they will pay on vacation time is 192 hours.  I have 191.5 right now and will earn another day for November and another for December.


----------



## Bruce

I have a premonition that you will be sick a few days between now and the end of the year. Mental health is important you know.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

There is a distinct possibility that your prediction could be true.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> That uses up 15.5 of the 20 days I have left, lol. I probably won't use up all the sick time...I have a couple things I still need to do...



Geesh -- hope you are packing your personal stuff now, otherwise, with only 4.5 days,  you may leave something behind!       At least 1.5 days will be used to tour the campus  & say "good bye"....then probably some type of "check out" procedure, another day.   So, you may have 2 days of actual "work" ??    NICE!!

Not bad out at 42 this morning....Started to get light about 2 min ago, so I'm gonna finish this oatmeal and get the feed & open coops chores done then, off to work.   Every day this week and weekends, it will be go to work for me.   (FEM, you can feel badly for me! LOL)   Lot of food demos this time of year -- you know, taste it to sell it!  Sure wouldn't want anyone to miss buying every cracker, chip, dip, pie, cake or candy they make!   Next week it will be the heavy stuff -- spiral hams, turkey, etc.     Pretty fun most days -- and I get to try things I'd not otherwise buy.  

Two fronts coming my way tomorrow & Wed.   One very cold, one pretty wet.  Hoping the wet gets outa here before the cold fully arrives.....don't want snow.  Sure might be some Icy roads on Wed.  Just backroads, as the highway near me is a busy trucking route & those big rigs generally keep things open.   Will add some extra bedding to the goats quarters tomorrow.     Looks like I'm off the whole week of Thanksgiving.  Hope the weather stays mild & dry so I can check all the winterizing chores and do anything needed.

Everyone have a wonderful Monday!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Temps 35° but dropping all day. Tomorrows high is 22°    🥶 
Rabbit cages cleaned and extra dividers in so the two outdoor buns can come in tonight. Our little FT black Polish doe has a nest built. Adding yet another heat lamp for her.... our orginal Polish bucks first litter in a couple of years. 
Need to dig out horse blankets with the extra horses.... going to blanket Daisy at least as she's got the lightest coat. If the snow holds off. DH got home with a load of firewood to stack at nightfall last night so we got it stacked. Now to get the breezeway cleaned so we can start bringing firewood in.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well everyone all better and been cleaning up the house killing germs. Saturday we took the kids to the park for a bit to get some energy out before the grocery store. and yesterday after church we went. to a friend's house for the kids to play. today will be cleaning, school and getting the animals and yard ready for the cold front tonight's low is 31 and tomorrow low is 28  i am gonna freeze lol.  one of the many reason i refuse to live up north if i can help it. my husband will be off for 6-8 weeks come the last week of November. he got alot of paid vacation  time he gonna be using. so that gonna be fun lol. some time during that period i be popping out number four lol got to get everything ready for that. anyways i need to get started on cleaning and school so i see yall later.


----------



## Baymule

Got things done around here, going to be 28* tonight and 24* tomorrow night. We are taking 6 lambs to slaughter in the morning. We built a loading chute yesterday in the lovely sunny day, loaded them this morning while it was still warm and not raining. Got plenty of hay and water out for animals, outside water faucets turned off and drained, the 2 faucets on the house are wrapped. Temps are dropping and it is drizzling rain.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i still havent made it outside ahhh, younger is going down for a nap. Got school done, some cleaning still more its never ending. Older two are watching cartoons while i rock the youngest to sleep. i go outside once he down come back in clean up lunch, clean up school, make dinner, bath kids get them to bed,  do laundry, dishes again, sweep and mop for the third time work on some sewing projects then get a shower then go to bed. we see what gets done lol. i never seem to be able to complete my to do list as of late. might be the roundness lol.


----------



## promiseacres

our day... we do have 3 new bunny kits. But brrrr and temps are dropping. Keeping the water warm for hot cocoa and tea


----------



## Jesusfreak101

promise i am not Jealous what so ever!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Me either !


----------



## Baymule

Well, it's getting cold down here in TEXAS! Ah reckon it's time to break out my heavy duty WINTER GEAR!! yes, those are my feets and my flip flops


 




​


----------



## Jesusfreak101

baymule you ought to know better!! is that snow or sleet?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Well, it's getting cold down here in TEXAS! Ah reckon it's time to break out my heavy duty WINTER GEAR!! yes, those are my feets and my flip flops


Love it!!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> baymule you ought to know better!! is that snow or sleet?


That was snow.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

🥶 okay then i might need more clothes. lol problem with winter due date nothing fits when it's cold


----------



## Alaskan

Brrrrr


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep...that's a problem with winter babies.   I was lucky and didn't get big at all, so my coats fit!!  12/26 baby....

BAY -- is that NOW snow??????

I'm not wanting any of that.  Nope.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Yep...that's a problem with winter babies.   I was lucky and didn't get big at all, so my coats fit!!  12/26 baby....
> 
> BAY -- is that NOW snow??????
> 
> I'm not wanting any of that.  Nope.


No, that was at out old house, 6 years ago. I no longer wear flip flops, my feet just fill with sand. LOL LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

just rub it in mini lol this is the first one that nothing has fit lol. i am in dresses and sweat pants at this point. i do have one pair of fishing pants that fit. My first is 3/29 my second is 12/23 and my third is 3/1 and this one is due 12/16 lol. My husband said we could go buy more maturnity but i been avoiding it i had some left from my second i been using and apparently have out grown along with what i had from my third lol the belly has gotten so big this time. my husband claims i look beyond ready to pop he amazed my stomach could stretch so far.


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> our day... we do have 3 new bunny kits. But brrrr and temps are dropping. Keeping the water warm for hot cocoa and tea
> View attachment 67406View attachment 67407


Congrats on the kits! Your snow looks to cold though.....


----------



## AmberLops

IT'S SNOWING!!!  
The low tonight is 11 degrees....tomorrow's daytime temp is 32 and 14 degrees tomorrow night.
Supposed to get 1/4" to 1/2" snow tonight. It rained most of the day so everything is frozen and covered in ice.
If there's snow on the ground tomorrow morning (betting there will be) then I will be posting pictures for sure!
Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Alaskan

Ice!  Ack!


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> just rub it in mini lol this is the first one that nothing has fit lol. i am in dresses and sweat pants at this point. i do have one pair of fishing pants that fit. My first is 3/29 my second is 12/23 and my third is 3/1 and this one is due 12/16 lol. My husband said we could go buy more maturnity but i been avoiding it i had some left from my second i been using and apparently have out grown along with what i had from my third lol the belly has gotten so big this time. my husband claims i look beyond ready to pop he amazed my stomach could stretch so far.


I was wearing my husband's extra coats with my last, her birthday was 12/17... so I feel your pain. soon the baby will be here and it all be lovely.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 12° , feels like -1 

Makes me grumpy....


----------



## Baymule

It is 22* here! Still dark, haven’t been outside yet. DH has the hot water on the stove so I can go thaw out the water buckets. LOL think I’ll get another cup of coffee!


----------



## promiseacres

Chores done.... all are GOOD!!!! the extra lamp has made a big difference for the bunnies! (which is awesome as we need to start thinking breeding for 4H juniors in about a month.) having another cup. I'll keep the water warm too for the rest of the day. Don't mind the cats... they decided it was too cold to go out... 
Horses were happy for hay, I will give them more hay at noon. Chase, one of Mom's is not doing great with the cold... shivering a lot. I told her over a week ago he needed a blanket. So she brought over a couple of junk ones.. neither are good for turn out. I guess I just need to get him measured and one ordered...at least she'll probably pay me back. DH is ticked... all summer it was too hot for her to do anything with the horses, now it's too cold.... Family is so fun....


----------



## Pastor Dave

2 hour school delay today in Central IN. We ended up with abt 3" snow and the temp is 9degs with a below 0 windchill. More coffee please! Thank-you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

uhhh according to radar we have snow clouds... thats just crazy. it's currently 32.we been losing chicks not sure as to why. i know we have predators  around a red tail hawk decided to nest close by. and we also have an owl coming around at night, that and large stray cats. The dog came in late last night but no telling what happened there is a dead chicken not eaten from what i can tell looking out the window. it is the second hen to die in three months i think. and the chicks went from 25ish to 6 that i have seen. problem with not making it outside very often. i doubt it's the dog because if it was she wouldn't stop she needs the chickens back to their yard but thats about all she does.
promise family can be nuts, my brothers are that way. drives me crazy probably one of the reasons I like stay home on the holidays instead of dealing with their craziness.


----------



## Mini Horses

ere it's 52 out there, light rain which they say will increase heavily AND temps will drop all day to 20s about 2AM.   So we may get some flakes falling  it wont stay as ground is too warm.   Maybe a few on steps, car, etc. until shortly after sunrise.   Upper 30s tomorrow.

Just came in from making sure all troughs full -- in case the hose is frozen -- have hay at ready, bunkers full.  They can all eat & watch the rain drops.  LOL    Had to move 3 animals to be able to put one with a shelter.  you know -- boys, girls, bucks, sex, all that crap, had some that had been moved around and one in his hot wired prison needed a roof.  I's done.   I figure they'll do ok with cold rain & wind all night, just hunker down guys!!

Now...I'm going to work.   Good thing today is a "set your own time" job.   Would have called out had it been a 9-5er.


----------



## Baymule

We got lambs unloaded. DH fell in the trailer, his knee is swollen. They are booked through February! So I made appointment for May 19 for the 8 lambs that we are not keeping.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats a long time to feed those little guys. but its also alot of lambs to process on your own...


----------



## Alaskan

39 way up here...

Might start a fire... it is getting a bit cold to be without heat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> 39 way up here...
> 
> Might start a fire... it is getting a bit cold to be without heat.


Lol, we are supposed to go down to 35 tonight and I covered all the outside plants....39 inside ....We would be frozen ! 
I don't  know how you do it, lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Alaskan thats just crazy says the girl from South Texas lol. no thanks i am cold when it's 65 in the house much less 39.... probably helps your use to it but not happening i need heat.


----------



## farmerjan

Started at 58 about midnight, temps kept falling.  Now 29 @ 7 pm and supposed to get down to upper teens with wind chills in single digits.  Had 60's plus all last week, now tomorrow maybe upper 30's .  Not looking to taking care of the chickens at son's house with these temps.  I put the plexiglass squares in the spots where the hardware cloth is that he takes out for the summer.  But all the waterers will be frozen.  Made sure I drained the hose, his heat is set at 57 or so.   Too much swing, and this is about 20 degrees colder than normal...

What is normal anymore????


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my husband claims i look beyond ready to pop he amazed my stomach could stretch so far.


How many buns are in that oven??   
I agree with you, seems a waste to go out and buy clothes you'll wear only a month. Maybe you can find something at GoodWill.



Alaskan said:


> Ice!  Ack!


What Al said!!!!!!
Snow can sometimes be bad, ice is always bad (unless it is on a rink and you are wearing skates).


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 10° today, averages usually in the 50s.... am praying this isn't a pattern for the winter (which still is over a month of away  )  but at least the rabbit shed is buttoned up and warm enough we should get some surviving winter litters this year. It's supposed warm up slowly over the next week.
School today and need to grab hay bales from the farm.


----------



## Mini Horses

COLD!   Yes, unseasonably so for us...and many of you all out there!  27 outside and I awoke to 64 inside!  Yikes, turned heat up a little -- I sleep on a heated mattress pad, so it was toasty there.     Heading out there in a few....coffee first!   Filled troughs late yesterday, so may need to break a little ice, don't expect a huge issue.



promiseacres said:


> am praying this isn't a pattern for the winter (which still is over a month of away  )


 You and me both !    We get a bad winter about every 8-10 years...and are "past due".   I hate the bad years.   Don't need it now.


Only 5 more days before a day off.      They say 4 days of rain, including that day off -- bummer! I'll be ready to rest then, so 

Past time to bundle up & get moving.     Everyone wear your snuggies!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> thats a long time to feed those little guys. but its also alot of lambs to process on your own...


They'll be 8 months old and that will be the ending of the winter grasses, clovers, rye, fescue and others. Then the heat sets in and we will be trying to establish more bahia and Bermuda. We have a running start, but don't need the extra mouths eating it. I don't process lamb. I could if I have to, but don't want to. Going to advertise the meat from this batch for sale, can't do that if I hack at it myself, having them USDA processed.


----------



## Baymule

Had my coffee, need to get dressed and get outside to break ice. We have to pick up 4 neighbor boys after school today. Parents have day off, going hunting. We are the stand in grand parents. LOL So I need to rustle up something for them to eat, they will hit the house hungry! Bottomless pits!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 27° this morning!! Feels like a heat wave.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. 27° this morning!! Feels like a heat wave.




    I'm close at 22 and I can assure you -- it is NOT a heat wave!!!!

Now, it's going to be low 50's next few days and that is because of RAIN.  Don't want that.   Maybe 3/4" each day,  just not excited with it.

Bummer


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, we are above freezing. Maybe we can get back to our relatively mild winter with the occasional dip into the 20's. 

We made it to 3 school campuses yesterday, got the 4 boys picked up and home with them. Their Mom didn't pick them up until 7:30. He had shot a deer, they didn't find it, so he took her back to her car and went back to the deer camp. They found some guy on Facebook that would bring his dog to trail the deer for $50 plus $100 if he found it. I'll find out today if they found it or not. It was his birthday, we had made a pan of brownies with 35 candles on it. So she facetimed him as he drove back, showed him the burning candles, we belted out Happy Birthday and she blew out the candles. LOL LOL The boys attacked the brownies and we sent the remaining 3 of them home for their  Dad. Life is good.


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> I'm close at 22 and I can assure you -- it is NOT a heat wave!!!!
> 
> Now, it's going to be low 50's next few days and that is because of RAIN.  Don't want that.   Maybe 3/4" each day,  just not excited with it.
> 
> Bummer


If you can get by without the insulated bibs... it's a heat wave in the midwest.... 3 days at around 10....15 more degrees can make a big difference.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol nop thats to cold for me. today was suppose to have a appointment  but looks like we going to postpone it my daughter is complaining of not feeling well. i felt nauseous yesterday and got sick if i ate anything other then a breakfast taco pretty sure mine was a pregnancy thing. today i am cleaning like crazy and going to be trying to get things organized  again. i hope all of yall stay warm and have a good day. our weather people cant seem to make up their minds what the weather is gonna be like it was already suppose to be in 70s now. the high is 49 lol. they still claim it warm up again i believe it when i see it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They found some guy on Facebook that would bring his dog to trail the deer for $50 plus $100 if he found it.


Seems a might greedy to charge an extra $100 if the dog is successful. For that kind of money, while not real ethical, I'd be tempted to go out hunting another day and after a different deer. The one he shot is likely dead somewhere by now anyway.


----------



## Alaskan

Won't any old dog track a blood trail?

The one time a deer dropped where we couldn't see it, we just grabbed the ranch dog and he found her right off.

She actually had only run maybe 20 feet,but the brush was so thick we couldn't find her.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Seems a might greedy to charge an extra $100 if the dog is successful. For that kind of money, while not real ethical, I'd be tempted to go out hunting another day and after a different deer. The one he shot is likely dead somewhere by now anyway.


They didn’t find it.


----------



## Alaskan

Dang.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Sunshine today.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, woke up at 4AM, couldn't go back to sleep. Oh well. At least it is one degree above freezing. Going to be sunny today here too!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

cant decide if i want hot tea or coffee. 
sorry you couldn't sleep bay.


----------



## Bruce

Good thing you aren't up here Bay, we were 2° below freezing


----------



## Mini Horses

We were at 42 & raining this morning.   A light sprinkle/drizzle all day (for 3 days!)….so overcast and all that!     Inconsiderate goats inside  waiting, horses outside "come when you can"  'tude.   Goaties think I LIKE rain -- since I trudge out to feed no matter what.


----------



## farmerjan

28 and cloudy early, but cleared off mostly, and nicer.  Up to 55 and more sun than clouds.  Decent day, but tomorrow supposed to be cloudier and cooler.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> How many buns are in that oven??
> I agree with you, seems a waste to go out and buy clothes you'll wear only a month. Maybe you can find something at GoodWill.
> 
> 
> What Al said!!!!!!
> Snow can sometimes be bad, ice is always bad (unless it is on a rink and you are wearing skates).


Agreed! Driving to work yesterday i hit a giant chunk of ice in the road and the car spun out. When it finally slowed enough for me to get back into my lane a HUGE buck and 4 does ran across the road! If i didn't hit that ice, i would have plowed into those deer  I do think i'm thankful for that ice ha ha! But hopefully from now on, its stays warm enough to keep that ice away.


----------



## Alaskan

I hate ice in the roads... nasty stuff.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Not sure I got much done yesterday. I took advantage of the snow before it melted yesterday and had a kids and horses photo shoot for our Christmas cards. Not sure I can top it.  🦄 so I had to edit them and work on my creation.....which took most the afternoon. I did get the dryer sheets in the camper.... the dirt will keep until we open it next year...  This morning  DH started his worktruck but came back in...has a flu bug... hopefully he can rest and the rest of us stay healthy but....of course we had a date night planned..oh well


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> DH started his worktruck but came back in...has a flu bug... hopefully he can rest and the rest of us stay healthy



Elderberry juice or syrup.   Helps reduce time & severity....I'm told.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes yeah ice can be scary. one reason i am happy living in a warmer climate then yall further north. 
Not sure what we going to do today besides the normal  house work. my youngest keeps deciding we have to wake up earlier and the older boy keeps staying up late. at some point i get enough sleep. one more week and my husband off for six to eight weeks. should be fun and some time during then i should be giving birth which means woohoo i am just about done being pregnant. hopefully i be able to fit into my clothes again lol. i also can't wait for the restrictions  to be over so i can get to work on my garden and start working on fencing again so we can go back to raising animals. i be working on the kids Christmas presents some more hopefully I will finish them up so i doubt have to worry about them come december.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Agreed! Driving to work yesterday i hit a giant chunk of ice in the road and the car spun out. When it finally slowed enough for me to get back into my lane a HUGE buck and 4 does ran across the road! If i didn't hit that ice, i would have plowed into those deer  I do think i'm thankful for that ice ha ha! But hopefully from now on, its stays warm enough to keep that ice away.


Boy was your shoulder angel working that day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Where is everyone?    Yes -- I know you are all out there!   

@Devonviolet,  @Wehner Homestead, @Southern by choice , @Ridgetop,@mystang89  and several others...….the "rules" say you need to check in so we know you are OK.    What's up?  We worry.  At least say, you're still around.

WOOHOO --- found something new in the update we just had.  If you begin to type the name, a popup happens!!   Nice.  May be the best thing I've found so far.  LOL

Been up way to long, too early...winds!!  Woke me up.  We had that "front" come in with some rain and snow flurries, then gloom and sprinkles a couple of days, now the winds from he!!.   You all know what it's like to wrangle hay in this!   So bad that I'm having to feed IN their barns to keep it from blowing away.  Of course, the goats think that should be normal -- but, it's too early in the "winter" for this. Alas, here it is.   I'll need 3 days of walking just to pick up everything that blows in & out.   I can see from this that I need to make some housing changes in the goat herd....before kidding begins.  All the unbred youngins from this year will be moved.  Have the space, just need to get it done.   I see a lot of shavings will be needed.....plus garden mulch will be working with a clean out.  

One of my bucks has decided he prefers the company of the mini mares....and their barn.   He's fine, they are ok with him (again!) but would prefer he gets another shower!   Amazingly they are all pretty much the same size, so lined up at the feeder you have to really check their tails to see which one he is.  It does free up another of the run-ins & field.   My other buck is younger and just not so laid back -- he can be a typical "jerk" at times -- the horses don't welcome him like Bo.

It's time to consolidate the feeders, waterers, herd members and all that, to lessen the winter chores.   Have a couple coop windows to re-cover for winter, double check water pipes and such.  Those will be my chores the week of Thanksgiving when I have a few days off to handle it.  Hope the weather is good.  Plugged in heat tapes last week before the cold front.  Will check the heaters, heated tubs, collect hoses and all that's "winter" to try to be ready.  Just have a sinking feeling that this is going to be "one of those years" when winter hits hard, for longer than normal.   

What's happening at your farm?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Friday night we kept the grandkids, took them home @ 8:00 Saturday morning and we headed 3 1/2 hours south. Went to a baby shower for a young woman that BJ mentored. Her dad was BJs boss, her grandpa was half owner in the business and the shower was held at her grandparents. There was a fish fry, tons of food, about 50 people there and a good time. We got to see lots of people we hadn’t seen in a long time. The mother to be was covered in gifts for the baby. We had a great time and got home right before dark, got the animals fed and called it a day. 

Tomorrow morning we have to be in Tyler at 6:45 AM at the doctor for BJ’s cataract surgery.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

On my second cup.  No big plans today - got most of the to-do list for this weekend taken care of yesterday.  Put a fence around my raised beds to try to keep the silly dogs out.  Of course, having that fence building as my chore for the day required doing 3 more things to accomplish.  Why does one job always lead to another?  Ugh.  

Moved some smallish pigs into a pen that needs to be cleaned up.  Also tossed the bucks in that same pen for a couple hours.  Multi-species clean-up crew works pretty well, lol.


----------



## Baymule

Getting any chore done is like knocking over dominoes.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in....thanks for the coffee. Need to get outside a feed critters. I am sure they are wondering where I am by now.


----------



## AmberLops

My 'farm' hasn't been too busy!
Cleaned out rabbit cages today...hopefully the last time for a few months. I did a deep cleaning last week!
Have to get all the rabbits nails trimmed soon...probably won't have time tomorrow though. Did a hay run today, it was a perfect day for a drive. The weather was beautiful today!
Still trying to get the most of my does to breed...i guess the 'strike' is still going on for those girls.
I have a new issue today with one of my bucks...will start a thread about it in a minute. He decided to become a demon-rabbit and try to tear all my does apart out of the blue. He never acted like that before!

Got tons of house/yard work done today. I put new tread on the front porch....still working on the steps and hopefully that'll get done tomorrow after work! Next up is patching the roof over the porch...all the heavy rain from these last few storms did a number on the roof!
Hope everyone has a great night, stay warm


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. I drank all the coffee but I got another pot cooking for y’all. BJ has cataract surgery this morning, in two weeks it will be the other eye.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule prayers the surgery goes well! Thanks for the coffee. I am feeling better, DH went to work today.  I never got sick but periods of just not feeling well. Kids all seem ok too. So school, speech and grabbing hay today. 4H council mtg tonight..


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  You've almost got BJ rebuilt !!   

@B&B Happy goats , sounds like you're are working at "half" speed.  At least it isn't "half asssked".  Maybe you'll find the parts department soon.   😍  I'm certain it's inconvenient and annoying but, it sounds like you are adapting well.

Thankfully the hard winds have died down to tolerable heavy breeze.  Still overcast & occasional misty drizzle....wish it was sunny!   Showers again tonight!!   Boooooooo!   I'm over this crap.   It will warm to about 50 so that sure helps.   

Maybe those further south could post a picture of  sunshine -- haven't seen any in about a week and want to be sure it's still out there 

Make the best of what we get day...….just life!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Mini Horses....just took this one for you ...the sun still shines


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning yall. just gonna work on the house and school today.  we are going to moving things around and getting rid of some things to make it more functional. my husband  like to "reorganize" things and where he put things doesnt work so new plan. i keep wanting to start on my garden but  i know i shouldnt quite yet at least not until after the baby  is here.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Jesusfreak101 it's so foreign to me to think about doing much gardening this time of year....   hoping after we get moved we'll get a good garden going again. That will probably be 2021.   Have a mom's night out tonight with some fellow homeschool moms.


----------



## Baymule

I am going to be positive about my 2020 garden, 2019 sure was a bust. We are feeling the loss too. No fresh veggies, nothing in the freezer. Boo. 

Thanks for the coffee! It is warm here. low in the 40's, I like that! We have a sunny day, tomorrow too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

coffee is needed , uh i haven't been getting much sleep and the boys coming to my bed isnt helping. 
yeah i can imagine it's still snowy up there. or temps are 75 for today. i won't be planting in the garden till March but i start seeds in January. that's if i do a garden this year. we looking at moving possibly next year. so yeah, we see what happens. my garden this year didnt do well either baymule oh well i just try again this year we had lots of bugs and the chickens  were eating alot of it the brats.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I am going to be positive about my 2020 garden, 2019 sure was a bust. We are feeling the loss too. No fresh veggies, nothing in the freezer. Boo.


I hope it is better next year Bay! DD2 and I went to our Farmer's Market friends to pick up some ground beef and potatoes for the winter. Got the beef, no potatoes. Basically a functional crop failure ... it was too wet to dig them and then the ground froze Now they will rot in the ground.


----------



## Baymule

I just posted this on B&B HappyGoats journal.

Ok everybody, Barb is in a bad way and needs some serious prayers. She has a BIG hole in her eye. It has gone beyond a macular bleed and she is in danger of going blind at any moment. She went to her doctor that did her cataract surgery and he is sending her to a specialist, his professor, who is a macular surgeon, at 8 AM tomorrow morning. She is shook up, worried and scared of losing her eyesight in her right eye. She is thinking that she will go straight to the hospital, is on her way home now to pack an overnight bag. She promised to let me know what is happening in the morning.​


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Will be praying for her!


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm brand new to BYH and don't know Barb, but will certainly be praying for her,


----------



## farmerjan

thistlebloom said:


> I'm brand new to BYH and don't know Barb, but will certainly be praying for her,


Barb is the thread @B&B Happy goats .....

Welcome to BYH.


----------



## AmberLops

Barb is in my thoughts and prayers. Really hoping for the best for her


----------



## Mini Horses

Praying for good results and quick recovery.  Sure hoping this can be repaired.   Keep up updated soon as you have any news, Bay.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Sending good thoughts her way💓


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got my evening out and DH even did dishes and cleaned the sinks!  
Am praying for Barb.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning yall, well might be taking it easy today not to happy about it but my body is still yelling at me from yesterday so might not get much done today which annoys me. but it is what it is.


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> I'm brand new to BYH and don't know Barb, but will certainly be praying for her,


I am glad you are here, this is a great forum for those of us afflicted with the love of animals! LOL There is no cure and there is plenty of support here, some might even say that we are enablers...….LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

some would say bay lol i think we all are lol. plus we go a step further and give breed suggestions lol.
nice to meet you thistbloom i thought i already replied to you last night apparently not i do appologize my brain doesnt work correctly lately.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had coffee and --- I HAVE SUNSHINE!!!   Been almost a week of gloom so, excited to see it's still here, although Barb (B&B) was kind enough to provide a pic to prove the sun still shines somewhere -- renewed my faith in that.

Speaking of Barb, praying hard this morning for her & her eye issues.

Beyond that -- have a day at home and sun to enjoy.   A few things to do so I will slowly work at those.   Yep, a slower day today, I hope.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the welcome Bay and @Jesusfreak101   😊.

We have sunshine today also! I am mostly solar powered apparently because I can kick butt on chores when the sun shines. 😋


----------



## Bruce

Poor Barb!!! Sounds like it is far worse that she first thought. I hope the surgeon can save her sight in that eye. 

 @thistlebloom


----------



## thistlebloom

Thank you @Bruce .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

any update?


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I am glad you are here, this is a great forum for those of us afflicted with the love of animals! LOL There is no cure and there is plenty of support here, some might even say that we are enablers...….LOL



MIGHT be enablers?????????


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> any update?


This is what she posted this afternoon,

We are home, the new specialist was VERY thorough....and found more problems with both eyes, Monday they will operate on right eye, plan is if no complications , I come home...plant myself face down till I have to return there at 6am, bending forward in the truck face down...same on ride back home..then one week of face down but can get up to do the needed, food potty etc for five minutes only, then back face down.....he is 80 percent sure that this will be repaired, can't promise it won't happen again and will take up to 6 months for vision to return to "normal" ...other eye I am keeping on hold until I know how this one is healing....
 So trying to keep a sense of humor I will be in my bed next week face planted in whatever BYH stuff that you wanna throw this way, "one eyed deaf cyclops "seems fitting at the moment, sure beats being deaf in both ears and blind sitting in the corner in a pile of poo growing into a mushroom ! Bay did warm ya of the dark humor 
 Thank you for the support and well wishs.....
 I got to be able to see to take leon for his hand surgery on Dec. 3....
 Going to go read all that I missed today, have a fantastic evening everyone ​


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you baymule i glad that the new doctor was so thorough and seems able to help. that's is awesome!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
I will put out some pumpkin cake with cream cheese frosting. 
I made it for my Mom group. Still not "into" baking lately...  hopefully will get into it as the holidays get closer.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Yesterday a neighbor came over and helped me hang a gate, set a H brace to hang it on and put up a cow panel to close the gap between the gate and corner of the portable building that forms a wall of the sheep barn. It replaced a wire gate that was loose, the wire was not stretched and our GP Trip could crawl over it. I added more wire to the gate to raise it another 2 feet. Climb THAT Trip! He's not on the porch this morning, maybe it worked. 

My husband was having fits because I wouldn't let him help. Everything he touched, I bit his head off. He is not supposed to lift over 25 pounds, but I pretty much cut that down to ZERO. He is not supposed to bend over and he kept trying to find a way to cheat on that. He got mad, I got mad, he yelled, I yelled right back. He stomped off to the house. @B&B Happy goats called and chewed on him too. He finally began to get a glimmer of WHY he is not supposed to bend and lift. By that time, I was ready to knock him in the head and tell God that he died. We are paying a lot of money for the up grade lenses that Medicare won't pay for, why screw it up? One week, ONE WEEK of following Dr's orders and he is wanting to do as he pleases. Later he thanked me for making him do nothing. FINALLY he "got" it. By that time I was ready to gouge his eyes out, take them to the Dr's office and demand a refund. Gheesh. OK, rant over. 

Going to get another cup of coffee.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good gracious @Baymule!  Glad BJ lost that one fight - he needs to not mess that eye up.  On DH's first cataract surgery the lens shifted and he had to go back for a second surgery to nudge it back in place.  Not so much fun...

I'm practicing being retired today.  I'm off until after Thanksgiving week.  Only going back for a couple days in Dec and will be done, done, done!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Climb THAT Trip!


Oh SURE you just HAD to throw down the gauntlet didn't you?!? 
Glad you tied BJ up, what's the use of getting it fixed if you aren't going to do everything you can to keep it fixed?


----------



## Pastor Dave

@promiseacres, you might not be into baking lately, but we're still into eating, so get back at it... Lol


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Going out in the drizzle to do chores. Going to be gone all day, Trip spent night on porch so he wouldn’t be in the rain. He is scared of thunderstorms, if we aren’t here he jumps out. The back yard and side pasture is hot wired, but no shelter for him. With the new gate and cow panel at the Sheep barn, he will have a safe place while we are gone. Unless he finds a way out...... GRRRR


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thanks promise! the boys are driving me crazy. one stayed up late and both decided 5 am was the time to get up. i disagreed and told them to go back to sleep which meant they were in my bed very unhappy about it but they both fell back to sleep then my daughter came in saying she couldnt sleep i told her go lay back down. they all are going to stop coming to my bed i don't know if i said this before but we have a queen bed and having all three kids in bed with us does not work. i might be cranky this morning I am pretty sore. today a midwife appointment day so cleaning today.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> thanks promise! the boys are driving me crazy. one stayed up late and both decided 5 am was the time to get up. i disagreed and told them to go back to sleep which meant they were in my bed very unhappy about it but they both fell back to sleep then my daughter came in saying she couldnt sleep i told her go lay back down. they all are going to stop coming to my bed i don't know if i said this before but we have a queen bed and having all three kids in bed with us does not work. i might be cranky this morning I am pretty sore. today a midwife appointment day so cleaning today.


When we had a bedroom big enough, we tied a crib to the side of the bed.  When the bedroom was too small we made a homemade bassinet thing. 

Just for infants and toddlers.

After that age I was pretty strict about how to tell time, and that parents are not to be woken up before 7.

But... it worked better when they had someone to sleep with.  My kids just slept in the same bed (so 6 year old sleeping with  4 year old), until they were maybe 10 and wanted their own mattress. 

I dunno... now that it has been more than 10 years since a child has wanted to sleep with us...  I do miss that stage...they were cute.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... and that wasn't supposed to be a judgment thing...  I totally get that each family is worlds different...  I just wanted to say what we did...

And that they do eventually grow out of that stage


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i understand if our room was big enough i probably would. the boys were mad they had to go back to sleep. i am planning on taking apart their bunk since my middle is scared to sleep there and the youngest doesnt need to climb. the oldest is moving to another room with a new bed got her so that should help. i am just cranky.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol i understand if our room was big enough i probably would. the boys were mad they had to go back to sleep. i am planning on taking apart their bunk since my middle is scared to sleep there and the youngest doesnt need to climb. the oldest is moving to another room with a new bed got her so that should help. i am just cranky.


Not sleeping makes everyone cranky!


----------



## promiseacres

Sleep is good. My kiddos are good sleepers other than my youngest  (almost 5) has recently starting to wet the bed... so lots of laundry. But she sleeps...obviously to well. 
Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for coffee, keeping our 3 granddaughters for the weekend, age 3,4,and 12. The 12 year old slept with us until last year, LOL the 3 and 4 year old sleep in pack n’ play beds in our room, which they are out growing. Going to give away the bedroom set in middle bedroom and replace it with something more little kid friendly. They grow up too fast!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bunk beds are your friend for the grands!  I've got a set in the extra room that has a double on bottom and a single on top.  We also have a cot and a flip bed so they have choices.  Of course they love the bed alternatives better than the beds, lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Oh SURE you just HAD to throw down the gauntlet didn't you?!?
> Glad you tied BJ up, what's the use of getting it fixed if you aren't going to do everything you can to keep it fixed?




BOTH are male...……nothing more to say.  Right ladies?      

Geesh….been a long time since I worried about kids & "whose" beds.  Can't recall my two ever wanting to be in my bed and DGD is coming on 18 really fast, so no sleep overs here.   Wish you all the best.   I do have one of those double bottom & single upper beds -- in a bedroom, another has a queen.  Neither room gets used.   Me, I'm downstairs in my bedroom "suite".   Quiet.

Today is bright out but cloudy.   We are to get light rains rolling in late day and into overnight.  Only 1/4 to 1/2" total.   A lot better than earlier forecasts of Fri night thru Sun morning!!  Next week, when I'm home all week  (   )   the weather should be very nice.   Good....I have a lot to do.  

FEM, I'm "practicing" for retirement next week, also.   Just don't have a firm date like you do.    But today & tomorrow I need to feed shoppers!!   Gotta get going.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> FEM, I'm "practicing" for retirement next week, also. Just don't have a firm date like you do.  But today & tomorrow I need to feed shoppers!! Gotta get going.


I have faith in you - you can do it!  I'm only a little bit worried about keeping busy, lol.  What happens when all of  my "to do's" get done?  Course that'll take at least 5 years so I guess it won't hurt to slow down a little after that, lol.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> What happens when all of my "to do's" get done?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh FEM...you will never run out of things to do.....its just the prioritys  on the list changes 🤔


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, blueberry biscuts in the oven.


----------



## Baymule

Tha


promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, blueberry biscuts in the oven.


 Thanks PA can always count on you for coffee! On my second cup. The 3 year old is up, having breakfast of Mac n cheese and grapes. It’s what she wanted after being told no gummy bears. LOL The 4 year old just got up. FEM bunk beds won’t work. Our son comes to visit and he’s over 6’ tall. Was thinking trundle beds so it would sorta make a king bed for him.


----------



## Mini Horses

No "to do" list ???????    REALLY?   Not a happening, unless you stop writing them down.   

I'm almost done with 2nd cup and using it to wash down breakfast.....apple pie.   Hey, fruit and grain, right?  

I grabbed a Mother Earth Mag yesterday from a stack I was just moving in an effort to re-arrange some things.  The cover had an article listed that I thought I wanted to read --- about some  cone covers you make for early or late gardening  (yeah, I'm thinking of Spring!)  --- so, was reading that during early coffee.  It was informative and as I paged on, I saw a seed ad that read "new varieties for your 1995 garden" .   Guess I save a lot of things longer than others.     Then it got me to thinking just how long I've been doing this stuff. I've had a farm of some size for over 50 years!! Always with animals. No wonder I can't stop. Some things change, others never will. 

Tomorrow I begin an entire week of being at home.   Exciting!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Mini Horses. Enjoy your week at home, hope you take some time to relax


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh FEM...you will never run out of things to do.....its just the prioritys on the list changes 🤔


I'm beginning to see that already... geeze...I'm gonna be busy!! (and I'm gonna love it!)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Our son comes to visit and he’s over 6’ tall.


A couple of years ago when the Superbowl was in Houston - I had two reporters as houseguests for a couple of nights.  It was a father/son team and holy cow were these guys tall.  Dad was 6'5" and son 6'6".   Dad slept in the guest room with the queen bed and son slept in the grandkids room on the bottom bunk bed, lol.  He said there are no beds long enough for him anyway so the bunk bed wasn't really a problem.  LOL - poor guy!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Yesterday afternoon we got a load of firewood split and stacked (and moved as it was a tree someone just needed cleaned up) It's all split and hopefully we'll get the rest of it moved tonight. Still working on our breezeway clean up so we can start burning.  I have been getting a weeks worth of hay moved from the farm every week too. Either my shoulder is going to give it up or get stronger... Kids help as much as they can. It's not too bad though I can get about 23 bales on the truck myself, DH can get around 30 but I don't like to stack as high. It's nice to put in a the shed without worrying about it getting wet anymore. 
One reason DH would really like a new camper is the bed isn't quite a queen as we were told... maybe one of those short queens or a full we haven't ever actually measured it... but his feet hang off the end.  
Letting the kids sleep in this morning we stayed up watching a movie... 
I need to get the kids up and get our day going. Have a good one!


----------



## Mini Horses

A very crisp 30 here at get up     Bright sunshine, so maybe the warming to 60 will happen quickly.  So far it's supposed to be good weather all week.  Hurray!!  Been a long time since I've had a week off with decent weather.  I'm looking forward to it.

Have things to do but, no pressure.   Will take it one day at a time and enjoy "practicing retirement"      A week of it!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 3, looked at clock......Naw.....went back to sleep. Woke up at 4, went back to sleep, woke up at 7 and got up. Going to be a beautiful day! 

@Xerocles you might like to join us in a cup of coffee? 

I’m frying pan sausage from Wilbur and scrambled eggs. PA where’s those fabulous cinnamon rolls? LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> PA where’s those fabulous cinnamon rolls?


They are gone...all gone. Probably will make some more for Thursday. and of course pies.


----------



## Baymule

I made a Thanksgiving dinner of sorts for the grand daughters on Saturday. We were out of town on Friday and missed the little girls Thanksgiving feast at their day care and we felt awful about that. So we made pumpkin pies, baked chicken, mac n' cheese-just what they wanted. Made rosemary focaccia bread too, the 12 year old ate most of that. DD and family will be going to the Houston area to spend Thanksgiving with son in law's family. Both his parents are gone, so any family time he gets is a special thing to him. My son will come here and it will be the 3 of us. I'll bake a young rooster, make cornbread dressing, more pumpkin pies, grapefruit salad, purple hull peas and whatever tickles my fancy. I think I'll dredge from my feeble memory the dinner rolls I used to make many moons ago.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No cinnamon rolls?     Just my luck, lol.

Woke up 7:30ish.   First thing I do every morning is to look out the upstairs window towards the barn.  What to my wondering eyes do appear?  One of my moon-spotted Nubian does is at the buck's fence being a  total hussy.  Now, the Nubian buck on the other side of the fence would be glad to oblige her deepest desire, but he's not at liberty to do so.  It's obvious they are in loooove and would like the privacy (or at least the opportunity) to take care of business.  That's THEIR plan. 

 MY plan is to take this Nubian doe (Spot - original, huh) who is probably at least 34 inches tall - and take my Pygmy buck (Chester)who is maybe 18 inches tall on a good day - and blend 'em up!  I want new Kinder babies and that's the formula.  Here's hoping Chester is feeling his oats today!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Not going to try to catch up on this thread. I’ll just start from here. Hello all!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> @Xerocles you might like to join us in a cup


Baymule, thank you for the invite, but today is a shining example. Up at 7, chores, cooked and wolfed down breakfast. Answered a couple of posts here, wrote a new question, and here it is nearly noon. I feel like such a slug! If I'm gonna get anything accomplished I gotta get my butt in gear. No time for coffee. Maybe when I have the experience you guys have, I will be able to manage my time better and relax for a second cup...but right now I feel like I am playing "catch-up" every day. But sincerely, thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey y'all not much going on here going to the feed store for some chicken feed, dog and cat food. Can't seem to stop thinking about the goats but thats is what it is. i can't wait till we can have some again i been missing them alot lately regardless of how I been feel physically. i hope yall all have a great day gonna head out now see yall.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'll take another hot cup, thank you. Had chocolate peanut butter ice cream for breakfast and I'm chilled! (It was a selfless act, DH shouldn't be eating it and I needed room in the freezer) Late breakfast because I was cleaning the fridge, doing laundry, and reorganizing the laundry room. Hoping for a few more degrees of warmth before I tackle cleaning pens. It was 24 when i got up, looks like 31 now and we're going to get some sunshine again today, yay!


----------



## Alaskan

I find regional/ethnic heritage food interesting. 

Like my spouse...  spouse thinks life is potatoes,  and usually mashed, white flour all the way, and wonder bread is great stuff.  Loads of beans especially rice and beans.  So red beans, and black beans.

Me...  I was raised on cornbread, eggnoodles, very few beans (except for Kentucky wonder long beans, and butter beans), and potatoes were rare and usually served as tiny new potatoes,  scalloped,  or roasted.  I was never in my life served wonder bread...all bread was cracked wheat, lots of seeds kind of breads.

So the family has grown used to me serving proper (to me) giblet filled cornbread dressing, with giblet gravy.....  but they have spouse's fondness for mashed potatoes. 

As we were discussing food today....  spouse actually asked why in the world would egg noodles be used for anything other than chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Baymule

Cornbread dressing and giblet gravy-YUM! Do you put boiled egg chunks in your giblet gravy? My Grandmother did, she was a great cook.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Cornbread dressing and giblet gravy-YUM! Do you put boiled egg chunks in your giblet gravy? My Grandmother did, she was a great cook.


I'm not much of a cook, but I do follow the rule book. It's right there in the Book of Rules for Grandma cooking. Rule number 37. Giblet gravy MUST have chopped boiled egg.


----------



## Mini Horses

My day started slow and ended well.  Atfer morning chores, I made up my mind to work at the area I wanted to use for the younger goats, so finished the 4' panel on the one side as it had not been completed.  Drug the board, cut it to length, loaded the now 4X7 piece onto the tractor and moved it.  Leveraged into place and nailed. 

Decided to house Romeo there to get the shelter for his area completed and moved.  So, Attached (temporary) a cattle panel at interior divider of shed, hooked to the existing wooden slats and then a 8X10 dog panel onto front.   Loaded hay & water and put the rampant  buck in there.   He paced and tried to get out of jail but, settled in an hour or so.   Tomorrow I will finish the moveable shed and put it into the hot wired pen that is his.   Then he can return there for The ??? winter ???    He is too much trouble to keep enclosed and I am going to send him on his way.   Will list to sell.  Nice full blood Saanen, just an escape artist and I'm tired of it.   Made up my mind, Adios.

So, after his shed is done tomorrow, I can work a little fence movement for the now finished run-in and get the 5 younger does moved there.   Opens space in the big goat shed for the older does.   This will almost finish my "re-arranging" of the goats -- until kidding begins.

Noticed I was low, so jumped in the truck and went for a load of hay about 2. Holiday, etc., don't want to wait.    Got back and unloaded, fed everyone, closed all the coops and called it a day.   Finished just as dark began.  Nice.

It's tough being home!!!   This morning I kept checking the calendar to be sure wasn't  supposed to "be" somewhere.   Nope, I was ok. Tomorrow, will put the assembled material together to finish the portable shed. Most I've cut to size, drill battery is on charge.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Cornbread dressing and giblet gravy-YUM! Do you put boiled egg chunks in your giblet gravy? My Grandmother did, she was a great cook.





Xerocles said:


> I'm not much of a cook, but I do follow the rule book. It's right there in the Book of Rules for Grandma cooking. Rule number 37. Giblet gravy MUST have chopped boiled egg.



Huh, nope, never any egg in the gravy.

Chopped up giblets and neck meat maybe, if you don't want all of that stuff in the cornbread dressing.

Don't even put boiled egg in the dressing.   Egg goes in the cornbread, and then more egg over the broken up cornbread and other ingredients....but not boiled egg.

Interesting... what tradition does that come from?

My dad's mom was Texas hill country German.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Going after a load of hay today.... all the firewood is stacked. 
Will get pie making started this afternoon when the rain is supposed to start.


----------



## Baymule

My Grandmother was born and raised in Louisiana, not Cajun, but got the Cajun influence in her cooking. My Mom was a lousy cook, I took after my Grandmother. I use chopped boiled egg in the dressing and giblet gravy. 

My Grandmother was a tiny woman, barely over 5' tall, but packed a mighty personality in her short self. She would cook and eat almost anything. I helped my Grandpa skin squirrels, then she fried up a heaping plate of them. She fried the heads, split the skulls and ate the brains. Me, I couldn't get past the empty eye sockets and the orange teeth. LOL

Thanks for the coffee PA! We made a feed run yesterday and got a round bale delivered for the sheep. We are good now. Got to go for another eye check up for DH, then Monday he has the other eye operated on. I'll be cooking tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD morning.....everyone!    I see we are all taking care to have feed/hay on hand before stores close and dinner happens for we humans.     When my mom was here, she told someone she never got fed until the animals had been.....LOL....mostly true!

Not as cold this morn, almost 40 and moving to upper 60s.  Nice day for my shed building.     

Everyone enjoy their day!


----------



## promiseacres

Lunch break and icing my back...hay is moved but loading the truck I twisted wrong... so icing my back while I have minute. May take an aleve before we leave. Next is speech for Jocelyn and unload the old roof on the burn pile at the farm. Some reason we haven't gotten school started yet...


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> When my mom was here, she told someone she never got fed until the animals had been


Isn't that standard?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

life is school promise they working on getting along and working with others. they are also working on time management  and observing the world around them😁 thats what my friends remind me when i get stressed about home school.


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> Isn't that standard?


I am pretty sure it is. 
Trying to decide if I should ice again... I definitely did something... hurts worse when I sit vs. Moving around. So chores are done. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> I am pretty sure it is.
> Trying to decide if I should ice again... I definitely did something... hurts worse when I sit vs. Moving around. So chores are done. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow.


Ouch. Hope your back feels better.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> I am pretty sure it is.
> Trying to decide if I should ice again... I definitely did something... hurts worse when I sit vs. Moving around. So chores are done. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow.


Yeah...sure hope it eases up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Isn't that standard?



It is here...as most places with livestock.



promiseacres said:


> Hopefully I feel better tomorrow.



OUCH!   Maybe try stretching, upside down...…..bend way over like trying to touch ground.   Sometimes it will get things to "release".   Alleve, again.   

Just hope it feels better soon.  Makes it hard to move when you hurt.  Not to mention how badly it feels!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Pretty stiff this morning... will try not to just sit around. Pies to bake, chores... very windy with gusts in the 50mph range. 50° but will drop all day they say.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Today will be an inside day. Going to make pumpkin pies, cornbread dressing, do laundry and whatever else comes to mind.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm "planning" to continue work on the  run-in I've started.   We'll see if I can get done.  Rains threatening, so just up in the air.  If rain wins, then inside it will be.  Probably not cooking much but, cleaning is still waiting for me!    

No big dinner here.  DD & DGD are going to her dad's tomorrow, DS--who knows? -- me, not a big deal as I have all kinds of food here!!  Just another day and I'm thankful it's at home, actually.    My ex invited me to their dinner but, I really just don't feel I want to go.   Have stuff to do here that's more in need and the quiet is more inviting. 

My coffee was strong and welcome this morning.   I'm ready to tackle the shed build now.....  Other chores were done.  I love how happy those animals are to see me  -- when I am loaded with a wheelbarrow of hay.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm finishing my third cup. then prepping food for tomorrow. The boys and Kid#1's GF are coming. I love Thanksgiving and it is the one day when I enjoy all the hours of food prep for a 15 minute meal, haha.


----------



## Baymule

I got the cornbread dressing made, grapefruit salad made, 2nd load of laundry in the dryer and ate lunch. Going to make the sweet potatoes next.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I haven't done anything this morning except butcher 4 hogs.  Ok, really I sat and watched someone else butcher hogs for me.  It was nice!   Four hogs down, one in my ice chest and they took three with them.  Two of theirs were free just for butchering.  One of their friends called the guy while he was butchering and he wanted one too - so I sold him one cheap and they butchered that one too.  Lower feed bill, meat in my freezer, and in theirs!  Win/win for everybody!


----------



## thistlebloom

It's a good day to be indoors if you have to be. Windy, with gusts up to 60mph they say. We are pretty well sheltered by trees and it hasn't been too bad yet, but a big gust went through at 4 a.m. and I heard a bucket getting propelled past the bedroom window.
Got two turkey breasts roasting, the sweet potatoes are ready for the next step, potatoes peeled and green beans snapped. The floors have been steamed, rugs in the washer. Doing as much prep as possible today, so maybe I can sneak a ride in tomorrow morning before the kids show up. Supposed to be partly sunny and not so windy.


----------



## Alaskan

Pie!!!!!

 

We made pumpkin pecan praline,  what did you all make?


----------



## promiseacres

Sky high chocolate mousse pie is for us, an apple for my hay helper. Will make pumpkin but maybe not today. Need to see when dh wants to have the turkey I bought. Probably Saturday or Sunday. The crust is ready.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

cleaning and organizing on the side while baking i went ahead made the stuffing, brownies, pie crust, next is filling for the pumpkin pie and donuts for tomorrow breakfast. we got some more furniture moved and some more to go before we are done but we are getting closer cant wait till the house is done being reorganized.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Thanksgiving y’all! Coffee is ready! Have some pumpkin pie for breakfast. Y’all enjoy your day.


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Thanksgiving!  @Baymule thanks for the coffee!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy Thanksgiving BYH


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy Thanksgiving, ya'll!  Hope everyone has a wonderful, peace filled day!


----------



## Mini Horses

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BYHrs -- however you choose to spend it.


----------



## Xerocles

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Animals tended, bisquits made. Black beans & rice hot in the crockpot. Eggs deviled. And ham cooked yesterday (sister hates turkey). Off to the big city to enjoy the holiday w/ family and friends. Hope everyone has a GREAT Turkey day.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> She fried the heads, split the skulls and ate the brains. Me, I couldn't get past the empty eye sockets and the orange teeth.


You are trying to ensure that none of us eat anything offered here aren't you!

Happy T-day to all.


----------



## farmerjan

I'm with @Mini Horses ;  A happy Thanksgiving to everyone how ever you spend it!!!!!  Gotta say I am glad that I am not like @WolfeMomma ....... not wanting snow any time soon.


----------



## thistlebloom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We have sunshine!!


----------



## WolfeMomma

farmerjan said:


> I'm with @Mini Horses ;  A happy Thanksgiving to everyone how ever you spend it!!!!!  Gotta say I am glad that I am not like @WolfeMomma ....... not wanting snow any time soon.


It not fun, not how I was planning on spending my day   
I think we got at least 6-8 inches maybe more as it keeps coming down


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We have sunshine!!


Rain here which I thought was illegal in So. Cal.


----------



## Alaskan

It is raining up here in Alaska...  all of the snow has been washed away.  

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Rain here which I thought was illegal in So. Cal.



Oh, they're just showing off for you!


----------



## Alaskan

I ate the last slice of pie!!!!    

Pumpkin pecan praline!!!!!!!   

Why didn't we make 4 pies?? WHY???


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> I ate the last slice of pie!!!!
> 
> Pumpkin pecan praline!!!!!!!
> 
> Why didn't we make 4 pies?? WHY???


Because then you would have been compelled to eat more, and gotten so full as to be sick..... this way you can look forward to maybe some more of that wonderful pie because it is the season for "eatin"......


----------



## AmberLops

Happy Thanksgiving! I know it's late but just wanted to wish everyone a great day


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Because then you would have been compelled to eat more, and gotten so full as to be sick..... this way you can look forward to maybe some more of that wonderful pie because it is the season for "eatin"......


 
So wonderfully true!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Waiting on daylight.    Coffee is ready, help yourself.  Decent day weather wise, they say.  Rain rolling in tomorrow late...and staying for Sunday.  How nice  not.  But, I'm back to work Sun, so doesn't matter much.  It's light jacket weather here in upper 40s...but a brisk 35 out there now.   Sure better than the snow @WolfeMomma...and the rain some of you have.

@AmberLops  "enjoy" your Black Friday day at work.  TSC shouldn't be as bad as a Best Buy or WalMart,  so just consider yourself "lucky"    

Great day at home yesterday except for the heavy winds.  That was a hinderance.   Didn't get some things done because handling roofing tin and sheets of T-111 isn't doable in 20 MPH winds -- not for me..  Hope it is calm today.   Otherwise, I muddled along well.  It's been a nice week at home, so far.  Not doing any shopping today -- I don't do "black Fri".     Chores start soon.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Mini Horses said:


> Waiting on daylight.    Coffee is ready, help yourself.  Decent day weather wise, they say.  Rain rolling in tomorrow late...and staying for Sunday.  How nice  not.  But, I'm back to work Sun, so doesn't matter much.  It's light jacket weather here in upper 40s...but a brisk 35 out there now.   Sure better than the snow @WolfeMomma...and the rain some of you have.
> 
> @AmberLops  "enjoy" your Black Friday day at work.  TSC shouldn't be as bad as a Best Buy or WalMart,  so just consider yourself "lucky"
> 
> Great day at home yesterday except for the heavy winds.  That was a hinderance.   Didn't get some things done because handling roofing tin and sheets of T-111 isn't doable in 20 MPH winds -- not for me..  Hope it is calm today.   Otherwise, I muddled along well.  It's been a nice week at home, so far.  Not doing any shopping today -- I don't do "black Fri".     Chores start soon.


Yeah the heavy wet snow is not fun to plow! 
For now im sitting comfy in my house shopping the black Friday deals online lol


----------



## Xerocles

I'll have a cup with you this morning. Nothing else doing, anyhow. Had a great lunch yesterday with sister and her friends. Wonderful for about 2 hours. Then the eating and gossip was all finished. Spent the rest of the day watching tv and wishing I was getting work done at home. Have some business to take care of here in the city today. Then back to the home place, and restart finishing touches on rabbitry.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in until 8....now DH wants breakfast, need to do chores too...some things only mom can do.... maybe someday breakfast will be waiting and chores done too. 
Heading to the farm today, finish fixing the roof and moving equipment. The good hay equipment needs to be inside. And moving hay to the corn crib,


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 2:40, went back to sleep sometimes after 4. Got up at 7:30, thanks for the coffee. I’m eating the last piece of pumpkin pie. Every one have a good day!


----------



## thistlebloom

I'll freshen the pot... need extra today. Did chores in 16 degrees, but the wind was pretty stiff from the north east and went right through my jeans. Nice day with the kids yesterday. Sent them home with all the leftovers. What was I thinking? Haha. 
Oh well, don't need the extras, I already feel the winter inches creeping up. Sure wish Bay hadn't beat me to that last piece of pie. I could have arm wrestled her for it.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Waiting on daylight.


Not doing anything untill March???


----------



## MtViking

Coffees on. I’m headed out to go hunting hope everyone has a great Saturday


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, hope you get meat for the table. 
We picked up lamb yesterday, had half the ground meat made into pan sausage. Why have I never thought of this before? It’s danged good! Y’all have some.


----------



## Xerocles

May I have a couple patties of that sausage?  Sounds delish! Do you have outside fat added to that? Like venison or rabbit gets? Gonna be beautiful in mid 60s here today. Anxious to get outside.


----------



## MtViking

Well got snowed out of hunting this morning. The roads are just too bad getting up the mountain. So now I’m up trying to figure out what I can work on in the dark. Guess I’ll go start plowing the driveway, got another 4-6 inches since last night. The joys of winter in Montana.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in again..... kids and DH  making their own breakfast while I sit with my coffee..
He is washing the pan first... one reason I don't like to cook 3 times a day the dishes never stop... especially when you have to help fix a roof, move hay and firewood... oh and two loads of laundry washed and dried... another chore that never ends. 
Might get rabbit cages cleaned while dh moves equipment at the farm then do some Christmas shopping... would rather just order it online but DH likes to...plus our youngest has her birthday coming up too.


----------



## Baymule

No fat added to the lamb sausage. They had a good fat cover, just enough. I did add a little olive oil to get them started. 

PA, girl you need a dishwasher!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Never joined in before here but hope everyone is doing well. Alabama weather is....self-explanatory to those living/from here. Had a day mid-October that was a high of 106 degrees, then two weeks later our highs are in the 30s. Went back up to the 70s yesterday and expecting freezing temps by....Tuesday?
Speaking of coffee....a cup in hand now. I can't get my mornings functioning well without.


----------



## WolfeMomma

I think im the only one who raises lamb and cant stand the taste of it  
Serisouly, i have tried multiple types from different locations and breeds and they are just different
levels of tasting like Im licking a sheep. I had lamb chops once that were heavily spiced that were ok. But thats it.
I wonder if i would like sausage?? i haven't tried lamb sausage before!
Im a die hard beef and pork lover i guess lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i love lamb havent got to raise it yet but its on the wish list lol. oh and baymule i have a dishes washer but for some reason i pretty much have to wash the dishes first for it to function correctly sighs. plus i don't want my cast iron pans in there i pretty much use only that now days.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm another one with a wash before you load dishwasher. I do them by hand, but it's just the two of us here now so if there's a pile of dishes I can blame myself. I do have a nice view out the window though. 😊


----------



## WolfeMomma

I do just a rinse , then in the dish washer they go. It even gets rid of caked on stuff. I love that thing!


----------



## Baymule

I prewash, but in the dishwasher it goes! I hand wash and dry big stuff and cast iron.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> No fat added to the lamb sausage. They had a good fat cover, just enough. I did add a little olive oil to get them started.
> 
> PA, girl you need a dishwasher!


Oh we have one...seems like it is running nonstop...kids put away and I fill. But lately two loads a day isn't getting it done.   
Got rabbit cages cleaned, horses watered, a hole filled my dog dug... and everything that goes with along with those chores. Time for lunch and a 2nd cup of warm coffee


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Cinnamon rolls going in the oven.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee and cinnamon rolls! I’ll add lamb sausage and eggs. Everybody is welcome!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

coffee is needed so tired this morning I could have slept more. but st this point I think thats normal.


----------



## farmerjan

Cup of hot cocoa, never did learn to like coffee.  Will do mocha, but not straight coffee. Sorry to all you true coffee lovers. Cloudy, rainy early, supposed to clear off with a little sun, warmer, then colder and windy this eve.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, water hot for those who want cocoa or tea. 
Pumpkin pie leftovers too. 
Hoping I can get some good online deals today...didn't get our shopping trip in. But the roof is repaired, equipment moved (even have room for the camper) & firewood is ready when we decide to start the wood furnace.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, water hot for those who want cocoa or tea.
> Pumpkin pie leftovers too.
> Hoping I can get some good online deals today...didn't get our shopping trip in. But the roof is repaired, equipment moved (even have room for the camper) & firewood is ready when we decide to start the wood furnace.


That's  alot to get done, good for you and your family !


----------



## Baymule

DH is having cataract surgery on his other eye this morning. It’s getting daylight, so I need to run out and feed right quick, then change clothes and off we go!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it goes well!


----------



## farmerjan

Positive thoughts for your DH cataract surgery, @Baymule  and for Leon's surgery on Tuesday. @B&B Happy goats .... and so happy for Barb's good report and soon to be "release" from the restrictions.
Colder, with lots of wind today, some sun but mostly cloudy.  Got a cup of hot cocoa this eve, getting stuff ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

BJs eyesight in his right eye is blurry. He is unhappy about that. We go back in the morning for a follow up, where they will probably tell him that is normal and will get better.


----------



## Alaskan

Good eye updates. 

Here... snow finally...  but it is threatening to warm up a bit come the weekend...   worried about potential ice....


----------



## Baymule

BJs doctor called last night to check on him.  What doctor does that? If they call at all, it is regulated to a nurse or underling. Doctor said it would clear up and get better, which it was better before we went to sleep and it is better this morning. He has a 8:30 follow up appointment this morning, we’ll have to leave at 7 in order to battle morning traffic. 

Coffee is good this morning, it’s 28 degrees. Had a piece of smoked sausage wrapped in a piece of bread for breakfast, got plenty!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
I am up but feeling like a truck ran over me... debating on having the kids try to get chores done.... farrier coming too but they should be able to handle that... I just want to sleep...


----------



## Baymule

So sorry you are feeling bad. Dr. Baymule says chicken broth with fresh garlic and fresh ginger grated into it. Elderberry syrup every hour or two,  get some rest and sleep.


----------



## MtViking

Glad surgery went well! Get better @promiseacres. Chinook winds are blowing in Montana and melting the snow. Roads are going to be like ice rinks this morning. I hope my kids remember how to drive on it. Worries me every winter. The rabbits are enjoying the warmer weather, so are the dogs, as am I to be honest. The snow was so perfect for snowman making last night I just had to go out in the dark and build one hahaha. He’s about 7ft tall so should last a few days.


----------



## farmerjan

MtViking said:


> Glad surgery went well! Get better @promiseacres. Chinook winds are blowing in Montana and melting the snow. Roads are going to be like ice rinks this morning. I hope my kids remember how to drive on it. Worries me every winter. The rabbits are enjoying the warmer weather, so are the dogs, as am I to be honest. The snow was so perfect for snowman making last night I just had to go out in the dark and build one hahaha. He’s about 7ft tall so should last a few days. View attachment 67809


That is just adorable !!!!!! Good for you.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> then do some Christmas shopping... would rather just order it online but DH likes to.


Have you checked his temperature? He must be sick, men don't like to shop (unless it is for tools or equipment).



WolfeMomma said:


> I think im the only one who raises lamb and cant stand the taste of it


Send it to MEEEEEE!!!!!! 
DD will be driving down through Maine from the Calais crossing to around Portland on the 13th or 14th then home to NW Vermont 

Parked at the Long Beach airport, plane delayed 1h 10M. Really should have checked that before heading to dinner then here.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
And yes @Bruce my DH wants to shop for Christmas....he probably enjoys it much more than I. The two of us aren't typical in the female/male likes and dislikes. He worries way more than I about a clean house than I...   but the bunnies get clean cages weekly...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. On my second cup. Today I am going to can dog food. I had 3 halves of hog heads in the freezer that had to go when we picked up lamb from the processor. So I cooked them, picked the meat off, put half gallon jars of broth in the refrigerator and gave the jaw bones and half skulls to the dogs. Today is canning day. 

I tried to make scrapple out of a hog head, but just couldn't make myself eat hog head. I didn't even get to the point of making scrapple, just didn't look appetizing to me. With all the better cuts of meat that we have, I am quite happy to make dog food from the hog heads. 

When we have hogs processed, the butcher saws the heads in half, skins them, scoops out the brains and I get them bagged up and frozen. I never asked for them, but ok, I will use them for dog food and dog broth. I can even get past that eyeball looking at me. LOL LOL But I just can't eat them. If we were hungry, I probably could. But we are not hungry and I gladly share the heads with the dogs.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm getting a late start around here today. It's sprinkling, the snow is gone, and the pens need a good thorough cleaning before the rain gets heavy. I think I'll have another cup first. I have a few of yesterdays cinnamon rolls left. I sent most of them home with Kid#2 yesterday, but held back a couple just in case I didn't really mean I was going to watch my calories.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Today I am going to can dog food.


I'll be doing the same in a couple days.  I've got lots of leftover bits from the hogs we did recently.  I'll mix up the meat with some cooked rice and can it all up for 'em.    Only problem with that is they get spoiled! ​


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> the butcher saws the heads in half, skins them, scoops out the brains and I get them bagged up and frozen.


----------



## Baymule

I got 12 quarts of meat and rice, I put a half cup of cooked rice in each quart. Then I got 16 quarts of broth and rice. You are right, FEM, the dogs are so spoiled! 

Making use of my time, while processing, I did laundry and ran the fecals I took from the sheep a couple of days ago. Perfect thing to do while keeping an eye on the pressure canner. 

Then I cooked lamb chops and mixed vegetables for supper, so good!


----------



## WolfeMomma

I need lots of coffee this morning.  I have to throw hay, Stalls have to be fully cleaned, fresh shavings, scrubbed buckets ect I let them go a day or two longer then I would like and now they are a disaster lol Nothing better then fresh clean stalls


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on @WolfeMomma 
 the truck starts today, it wouldn't Monday, DH jumped it. By yesterday it was drained again. So bought a new battery last night. It's our only running vehicle  my suv has transmission issues but fortunately DH has a work truck to drive. 
 DH just said it started. The battery was original, 2011 truck with 130,000 miles so it was due.


----------



## Bruce

8 years on a starting battery is a long time in an area that gets cold in the winter, I'd say you got good life out of that one.



WolfeMomma said:


> Nothing better then fresh clean stalls


Which the animals will decorate with fresh poop! They clearly have no appreciation for your efforts (either that or you have none for theirs   )


----------



## WolfeMomma

Bruce said:


> 8 years on a starting battery is a long time in an area that gets cold in the winter, I'd say you got good life out of that one.
> 
> 
> Which the animals will decorate with fresh poop! They clearly have no appreciation for your efforts (either that or you have none for theirs   )


The first thing they do is go in and pee ....what the heck!


----------



## Bruce

The cats do the same thing with a clean litter box, like they need to mark it for ownership or something.


----------



## WolfeMomma

My kids do it after I clean the bathroom lol Drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I want a second cup but got engrossed in reading an article on Yahoo about Georgia Tann, who kidnapped over 5,000 children and babies in Memphis Tennessee during the Depression and sold them. Had the local officials on her payroll, she destroyed families. Evil woman. I seldom read comments, but I kept reading, some of the commenters were her victims or relatives of her victims. The famous wrestler, Ric Flair was a stolen baby, adopted out to a wealthy couple. 

Link:








						For 20 years, a Tennessee baby thief kidnapped more than 5,000 children from the streets, hospitals, and shanty towns of Memphis. Now, 70 years later, survivors of her 'house of horrors' are confronting the past.
					

As director of the Tennessee Children's Home Society, Georgia Tann got rich by stealing babies and adopting them out to unsuspecting families. Hundreds of children died under her watch.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## WolfeMomma

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I want a second cup but got engrossed in reading an article on Yahoo about Georgia Tann, who kidnapped over 5,000 children and babies in Memphis Tennessee during the Depression and sold them. Had the local officials on her payroll, she destroyed families. Evil woman. I seldom read comments, but I kept reading, some of the commenters were her victims or relatives of her victims. The famous wrestler, Ric Flair was a stolen baby, adopted out to a wealthy couple.
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 20 years, a Tennessee baby thief kidnapped more than 5,000 children from the streets, hospitals, and shanty towns of Memphis. Now, 70 years later, survivors of her 'house of horrors' are confronting the past.
> 
> 
> As director of the Tennessee Children's Home Society, Georgia Tann got rich by stealing babies and adopting them out to unsuspecting families. Hundreds of children died under her watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Oh my gosh! I have never heard this story . Those poor children


----------



## WolfeMomma

I saw a story posted on facebook about all the underground caves in TN and how that state has so many missing people near where the caves are :O i will have to go dig around and see if i can find the link.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule you sometimes I forget there has Always been crazy psychotic people amongst us... I want to blame things on "these days"


----------



## Baymule

Evil abounds, has always been with us and always will. Seeing it continue for so many years, unchecked, with the full approval and cooperation from those that we are supposed to trust, was beyond evil. It continues today. Hold your children close, teach them well and tell them if something doesn't feel right, RUN.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I think thats part of the issue with today's culture we tell our kids not to offend others. i asked my daughter if she needed to worry about offending strangers she said yes(thanks cartoons) i told her no if you feel uncomfortable for any reason you leave and get some where safe as fast as possible. don't worry about their feelings. it's more important for you to be safe then it is to protect their feelings. and if someone touches or grabs you yell, and are fighting bets are off kick no no places bite scratch pull hair.  i think the we cant offend others is bull. one of the kids favorite cartoons is paw patrol and time the bad guys got caught they just get told how bad they were and that's it what kind of example is that🤔 and why is a child in charge of the emergency department... kids cartoons are odd   ok I am done complaining lol


----------



## farmerjan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on @WolfeMomma
> the truck starts today, it wouldn't Monday, DH jumped it. By yesterday it was drained again. So bought a new battery last night. It's our only running vehicle  my suv has transmission issues but fortunately DH has a work truck to drive.
> DH just said it started. The battery was original, 2011 truck with 130,000 miles so it was due.


When you are out, go by Advance Auto or Auto Zone or one of them and have them check your alternator.  They will do it for free, of course hoping to sell you  a battery.  Just make sure it is charging like it should be.  Had one truck once that the alternator wasn't charging properly and it was not keeping the battery up.  Replaced it and "fixed". Granted you got more "mileage" out of the battery than many do..... but my little 4x4 ranger has an "electrical drain" somewhere and without tearing apart the whole truck to check every wire, and none of the ones we did get to showed a problem;  we just put in a battery cut off switch.  It is inside, just a lever you flip.  When the truck is going to be parked for more than a day or 2, I just flip it and the juice from the battery is "shut off".  This way it doesn't drain it over a period of time.  Cost about 10-15 to have it put in when I had the truck getting some other little stuff done.  Got tired of the battery always being "dead" after 3-4 days.  My alternator was fine, but there must be a little bad spot in a wire that causes it to short and that drains the battery.  I've had it in there for about 3-4 years now and have not had to replace the battery since.


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan he did go ahead and check the old battery just to be sure and it was definitely the problem
House is nice and toasty with the wood furnace going. Unfortunately it's making a noise and a blower needs replaced...


----------



## farmerjan

I figured you were on top of the battery checking/alternator but just thought I would mention it.   Sometimes the alternator is just the problem and the older battery would still be okay..... but you got alot of years out of it and probably did more starting in those 130,000 miles than someone that did more highway driving.  Sometimes it is not the miles but the off/on that will wear it down.  Still.... 8 years is pretty darn good.  

Is there any chance the blower fan  is loose?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I want a second cup but got engrossed in reading an article on Yahoo about Georgia Tann, who kidnapped over 5,000 children and babies in Memphis Tennessee during the Depression and sold them. Had the local officials on her payroll, she destroyed families. Evil woman. I seldom read comments, but I kept reading, some of the commenters were her victims or relatives of her victims. The famous wrestler, Ric Flair was a stolen baby, adopted out to a wealthy couple.
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 20 years, a Tennessee baby thief kidnapped more than 5,000 children from the streets, hospitals, and shanty towns of Memphis. Now, 70 years later, survivors of her 'house of horrors' are confronting the past.
> 
> 
> As director of the Tennessee Children's Home Society, Georgia Tann got rich by stealing babies and adopting them out to unsuspecting families. Hundreds of children died under her watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


I read it.  . ... had to text my mom, ask if she was SURE her older brother died at birth.  She said she was sure.    The baby was buried... but I was thinking well.... poor family, though they did have the money to bury the baby.... did they ever look at the body?  It would be easy to have the hospital and funeral home "in on it", so everyone could get money.

Sheesh... make a person paranoid.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Beautiful day predicted. Need to pick up feed, get a few groceries and make something yummy for a family get together for tomorrow..only have 2 eggs...   oh and a hay run.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 4, went back to sleep. Coffee is good. Only 2 eggs, hope you don’t have to go buy any. I have 9 girls in the off season and 7 pullets in lay and 7 more that haven’t started laying yet. The 7 that are laying only lay 0-5 a day, usually 3. It’s just enough to keep us in eggs. 

Went to TSC yesterday, it’s worm horses day today. It only takes a few minutes. I have a few sheep to worm too. The rest will get garlic juice. One is on the definite cull list, I’m looking real hard at a couple of others.


----------



## WolfeMomma

pour me a giant cup! I have a whole bunch of homework, and a mid term to study for


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Beautiful day predicted. Need to pick up feed, get a few groceries and make something yummy for a family get together for tomorrow..only have 2 eggs...   oh and a hay run.


Too bad you're not closer. I would sure hook you up with eggs. My 6 EEs are being real troopers. 6 eggs one day, 4 the next. Only a month ago it was a steady 6-a-day. Took 4 doz to my sister on Thanksgiving. Have 4 doz in the kitchen now. Eggs frozen. Eggs pickled. Can you dehydrate eggs?  I need to do some "opposite" chicken math!


----------



## Baymule

@Xerocles 

Egg recipes

Keto CREPES Low Carb Crepes
1 tsp vanilla
4 eggs
4 oz cream cheese or cottage cheese.
1/8th cup butter
Filling of choice (we used no sugar added cherry pie filling today)
Sweetener (we used 1 packet of Splenda)
Directions:
Blend all ingredients (we use a hand blender)
Pre-heat small 6” skillet lightly oiled with olive oil or coconut oil
Pour ¼ of the mix into the skillet over medium heat and cover with a lid
Leave for 60-90 second, turn over and leave for another 60-90 seconds.
Filling: we used a sugar free cherry pie filling mixed with some cottage cheese
Approximately 4 grams of carbs

Keto Egg Muffin Cups
Eggs (6)
Shaved Turkey (6 slices) 
Sliced Spinach (½ cup)
Red Bell Pepper (3 tablespoons)
Mozzarella Cheese Light
Fresh Basil (optional)
Red Onion (2 table spoons, finely chopped)
Salt & Pepper
Directions :


1. Preheat the oven to 350°;
2. Slice the spinach, red onion, red pepper and basil and grate the mozzarella cheese.
3. Spray a nonstick muffin tin with olive oil spray ;
4. Gently drape the piece of turkey in one of the muffin cups so that it rests on the bottom and the sides of the tin to make a larger cup. 
5. Carefully crack an egg and pour it into the turkey cup.
6. Add a little bit of sliced red onion, spinach, red pepper and cheese on top of the egg.
7. Add some fresh basil and grind a bit of fresh pepper and salt onto the egg.
8. Put the muffin tin in the oven and bake until eggs are set and the whites are opaque, about 10 minutes for a runny yolk and closer to 15 minutes for a harder one. Keep in mind that the egg muffins will cook for a bit longer when you take it out of the oven.
Nutritional Value :
Each Egg Muffin Cup Contains :

95 calories 
6g of fat
9g of protein 
2g of carbs
200 mg of sodium

A lot of Keto recipes use eggs and are waistline friendly. LOL

This recipe is NOT waistline friendly, but who cares? It is my great grandmother's recipe, handed down through the years. My Mother remembered getting eggnog at breakfast on Christmas morning, I was allowed Eggnog also as a child. As an adult I found it amusing that my practically non drinking parents allowed us kids to get sh!t faced on Eggnog on Christmas day. LOL LOL I watched my Grandmother making it and wrote it down. I make it with only half of the bourbon and it is just fine. Full strength it blows my head off, not much of a drinker here. Mamma Wall's Eggnog is a family tradition and I freely share her recipe with others so that they can start their own family tradition or just enjoy it. Feel free to copy and print it out. 


Mamma Wall's Eggnog
12 eggs, separated
12 heaping tablespoons of sugar
12 shots of bourbon (I use 6)
1 half pint whipping cream
1 cup milk
Beat egg whites until stiff.
Beat whipping cream until stiff.
Beat egg yolks, add sugar 1 tablespoon at a time.
Continue beating egg yolks, slowly add bourbon 1 shot at a time. Beat egg yolk mixture thouroughly while
 adding bourbon. The bourbon cooks the egg yolks-if you just dump the bourbon in you will get curdled eggs.
With a large spoon or spatula, fold the whipped cream into the egg yolk mixture. Then fold in the egg
 whites. Stir in the milk.
Serve in cups with nutmeg or cinnamon sprinkled on top.

Puff Pancakes
melt 3 tb butter in two cake pans (or as I use medium size skillets)
 then mix......
 4 eggs
 2/3 cup milk
 2/3 cup flour
 1 tsp of vanilla
 split the batter between the two pans/tins and stick in the oven at 375*
 I bake for 20 minutes for myself (they will collapse a little after you take them out at that time). If you like things crispier on the edge or would like them to hold their 'puff' for better presentation then bake them a bit longer. If I bake longer I turn the oven down to 325* for the last half. with some whipped cream and fresh fruit they make an outstanding and easy fancy breakfast.


----------



## promiseacres

Xerocles said:


> Too bad you're not closer. I would sure hook you up with eggs. My 6 EEs are being real troopers. 6 eggs one day, 4 the next. Only a month ago it was a steady 6-a-day. Took 4 doz to my sister on Thanksgiving. Have 4 doz in the kitchen now. Eggs frozen. Eggs pickled. Can you dehydrate eggs?  I need to do some "opposite" chicken math!


thanks... got rid of the hens a few years back for room for the bunnies.... when we get over to the farm though I'm getting another flock....hoping they can free range a bit. As eggs can be as low as 0.50 a dozen at the local groceries, hard to justify feeding hens for that... but they just don't taste the same!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey guys, promise you need chickens and maybe some ducks for when your baking their eggs are great in baking. 

ok off topic but i don't handle being the center of attention well much less in a group setting... my church is hosting a baby shower for me and I am having all kinds of stress over this. i am grateful, i really dont like being in the spot light... they announced it in the church flier thing and then sent a call on the prayer chain... we not in a huge church but a couple hundred people and now I am just about to lose it... to many people  i already know some who are going and i am just need to vent i guess i been having nightmares about it like i said crowds and i dont mix well. i prefer one on one interactions... i know i am being silly on this in some ways but ahhh hide me... just the possibility of more then 10 showing has me freaking out. last time they hosted one for me 15 women were there but they didn't really announce it to the whole church it was just the women's bible study that knew about it and that was hard enough for me to handle and they. all know how I am....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> As eggs can be as low as 0.50 a dozen at the local groceries



 


I think the least expensive are $1.80 or so... I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> hey guys, promise you need chickens and maybe some ducks for when your baking their eggs are great in baking.
> 
> ok off topic but i don't handle being the center of attention well much less in a group setting... my church is hosting a baby shower for me and I am having all kinds of stress over this. i am grateful, i really dont like being in the spot light... they announced it in the church flier thing and then sent a call on the prayer chain... we not in a huge church but a couple hundred people and now I am just about to lose it... to many people  i already know some who are going and i am just need to vent i guess i been having nightmares about it like i said crowds and i dont mix well. i prefer one on one interactions... i know i am being silly on this in some ways but ahhh hide me... just the possibility of more then 10 showing has me freaking out. last time they hosted one for me 15 women were there but they didn't really announce it to the whole church it was just the women's bible study that knew about it and that was hard enough for me to handle and they. all know how I am....


Good time to learn destress and calming stuff.

Some essential oils are good... I got some pills and powders from my local alternative medicine place to help calm me...

And then meditation or prayer.  Just repeating "Lord have mercy" while focusing on breathing can really help.

And yeah...WAY easier to say than do....  my jaw is still tense...


----------



## Xerocles

59 degrees. Partly cloudy. 10% chance of rain.
That's what the weather forcast was at 8:00 this morning. RIGHT! It's 10%ing like crazy right now. And I was wearing insulated gloves, a stocking cap, and still pretty chilly.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> hey guys, promise you need chickens and maybe some ducks for when your baking their eggs are great in baking.
> 
> ok off topic but i don't handle being the center of attention well much less in a group setting... my church is hosting a baby shower for me and I am having all kinds of stress over this. i am grateful, i really dont like being in the spot light... they announced it in the church flier thing and then sent a call on the prayer chain... we not in a huge church but a couple hundred people and now I am just about to lose it... to many people  i already know some who are going and i am just need to vent i guess i been having nightmares about it like i said crowds and i dont mix well. i prefer one on one interactions... i know i am being silly on this in some ways but ahhh hide me... just the possibility of more then 10 showing has me freaking out. last time they hosted one for me 15 women were there but they didn't really announce it to the whole church it was just the women's bible study that knew about it and that was hard enough for me to handle and they. all know how I am....


Get some lavender oil and put it on your wrists and a little on your neck so you can smell it, it should help calm you..........I understand it being stressfull for you, .....breath deeply and slowly...and enjoy the love your church members are showering you with ....


----------



## Xerocles

[QUOTE="Jesusfreak101, post: 631212, member: 17396"

having all kinds of stress over this. crowds and i dont mix well. i prefer one on one interactions... and they. all know how I am....
[/QUOTE]
DITTO on the crowd thing. More than 3, it ain't me.
But we all get stuck sometimes. Here's the plan. Get 3 friends who "know how you are". Swear them to something dire if they leave your side for the entire event. Huddle in a group, in deep discussion. Be prepared to say "Thank you, that's so sweet" 50 times when people come up to congratulate you, and dive right back into your deep conversation. If somebody is really persistent one of the friends sidetracks them into some topic and leads them away, to palm them off on some other guest. It will be obvious that it must be important, so you won't have to be Ms Sociable all night. Well, I guess you'll have to break to open presents....but that you'll just have to tough through. It'll be like four friends at a mall....tons of people around, but just you and your buddies apart.
Happens all the time at proper social functions where one person is "supposed" to be the center of attention.


----------



## Xerocles

@Baymule my god woman! Do you have your own cooking show or something???
Ok. My epicurian egg delight.
Utensils: bowl (cereal size), fork, microwave, toaster

Ingredients: 1 egg, 1 sausage patty (frozen) OR ham slice, pinch of pre-shreded cheese and 1 English muffin.

Prep: place sausage in bowl, microwave 1 minute
While sausage cooks, slice muffin and put in toaster.
Remove sausage with fork, break egg into bowl, and put sausage back, on top. Cover with cheese. Return to microwave (and cover with saucer....cause that egg will explode all over the microwave otherwise). Cook 1 minute more.
Use fork to slide cheesy egg and sausage onto toasted muffin.
VOILA! Egg mcmuffin a la George
And that's about as fancy as I dare to get!
Thank you for the tips, though. I'll pass them along if I ever get a SO who does the cooking thing.


----------



## Xerocles

Xerocles said:


> @Baymule my god woman! Do you have your own cooking show or something???
> Ok. My epicurian egg delight.
> Utensils: bowl (cereal size), fork, microwave, toaster
> 
> Ingredients: 1 egg, 1 sausage patty (frozen) OR ham slice, pinch of pre-shreded cheese and 1 English muffin.
> 
> Prep: place sausage in bowl, microwave 1 minute
> While sausage cooks, slice muffin and put in toaster.
> Remove sausage with fork, break egg into bowl, and put sausage back, on top. Cover with cheese. Return to microwave (and cover with saucer....cause that egg will explode all over the microwave otherwise). Cook 1 minute more.
> Use fork to slide cheesy egg and sausage onto toasted muffin.
> VOILA! Egg mcmuffin a la George
> And that's about as fancy as I dare to get!
> Thank you for the tips, though. I'll pass them along if I ever get a SO who does the cooking thing.


As fast and easy as cereal (yuck!) And only 1 fork and 1 bowl to wash. And every bit as good as that clown's version.


----------



## Xerocles

Well, looks like the "10%" thing has ended for now, so back to the shed roof. It's really low pitch, so slippery shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Xerocles

Oh, one last thing before I go. @Baymule I tried the eggnog, but a couple of questions? You said separate the eggs. Is separated into two groups enough? I put six on one end of the table and six on the other....but I suppose I COULD line them around the edge, so they'd all be separated.
Also, did the 12 shots of bourbon as you recommended, and only used the six in the recipe as instructed. Didn't know what to do with the other 6, so I drank them. Still think I should go on the roof? Thash sum purty good eggsh nox.


----------



## promiseacres

Still need to make cookies but got some pb fudge made. Got hay, feed, groceries, eggs from a friend. And stopped to have a cup of coffee with ano there friend. Enough school got done to check it off.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> Oh, one last thing before I go. @Baymule I tried the eggnog, but a couple of questions? You said separate the eggs. Is separated into two groups enough? I put six on one end of the table and six on the other....but I suppose I COULD line them around the edge, so they'd all be separated.
> Also, did the 12 shots of bourbon as you recommended, and only used the six in the recipe as instructed. Didn't know what to do with the other 6, so I drank them. Still think I should go on the roof? Thash sum purty good eggsh nox.


That’s so funny! LMAO!!


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> @Baymule my god woman! Do you have your own cooking show or something???



No cooking show, I just like good food! Those are easy recipes, especially the egg cups in a muffin pan. You can do that! Put them in a zip lock bag in the refrigerator and warm in the microwave for breakfast. 

Eggnog makes roofing much more fun!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Georgia Tann, who kidnapped over 5,000 children and babies in Memphis Tennessee during the Depression and sold them.


 She was kidnapping approximately 80 kids a month for years?!?!?! Gee you'ld think the neighbors might notice eventually.



Baymule said:


> Went to TSC yesterday, it’s worm horses day today. It only takes a few minutes.


Do you take the horses to them? 



promiseacres said:


> As eggs can be as low as 0.50 a dozen at the local groceries, hard to justify feeding hens for that... but they just don't taste the same!


And the ghastly pale yellow yolks are as natural and appealing as orange cheddar cheese.



Xerocles said:


> Thash sum purty good eggsh nox.


It sure is! You may be the only other BYHer besides me (and Bay of course) to make Grandma Wall's eggnog. It is an effort but sure is good. Too bad the "normal" time of year for eggnog is also the normal time for the hens to not be laying.



Baymule said:


> Eggnog makes roofing much more fun!


And you may not even notice when you fall off.


----------



## farmerjan

Xerocles said:


> Oh, one last thing before I go. @Baymule I tried the eggnog, but a couple of questions? You said separate the eggs. Is separated into two groups enough? I put six on one end of the table and six on the other....but I suppose I COULD line them around the edge, so they'd all be separated.
> Also, did the 12 shots of bourbon as you recommended, and only used the six in the recipe as instructed. Didn't know what to do with the other 6, so I drank them. Still think I should go on the roof? Thash sum purty good eggsh nox.


      I thought I would fall off the chair........


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> She was kidnapping approximately 80 kids a month for years?!?!?! Gee you'ld think the neighbors might notice eventually.
> 
> It was an adoption agency, you know, a place full of children. Duh.
> 
> 5000 children/20 years=250 children per year/12 months=20.8 children a month
> Your math is off. But 20.8? How in the world did she kidnap a .8 child? I find that disturbing.
> 
> 
> Do you take the horses to them?
> 
> Rode 'em right in the store.  All 4 of them.
> 
> 
> And the ghastly pale yellow yolks are as natural and appealing as orange cheddar cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is! You may be the only other BYHer besides me (and Bay of course) to make Grandma Wall's eggnog. It is an effort but sure is good. Too bad the "normal" time of year for eggnog is also the normal time for the hens to not be laying.
> 
> 
> 
> And you may not even notice when you fall off.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 I think @Xerocles has a good idea. Surround yourself with a few friends, your "safe" place. Have one of your friends tell the ladies holding the shower for you that you are petrified with fear in crowds. have the ladies explain to the others attending the shower that you love and appreciate each and every one of them and that you are going to do your best to be brave in the crowd.  When it is time to open presents, have a friend announce that you have a crowd phobia and are truly frightened and for them to please be patient with you. 

I have found that in any crowd of people, some of them are going to be taking antidepressants for a variety of reasons. Some of them have a childhood of abuse that they would like to forget about. Some may be closet alcoholics. What I am saying, that their life ain't so perfect either, so they may cut you some slack. They may have a deeper understanding of life's problems that what you may think. As serious as your fear of crowds is, there may be people in that crowd that are a whole lot worse off than you are, but they are just better at hiding it. 
Big hugs.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Oh how I miss fresh eggs. Ours have just stopped laying. 16 chickens and I haven't had any eggs from them in a month. Bunch of freeloaders I tell ya!!! Probably going to order a different breed from the hatchery this spring, Not sure what kind yet though.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on...making waffles in a minute. 
I had lights on in our coop...eggs year around that way.


----------



## Baymule

I used to get 6 chicks every spring, by fall they were laying. I slaughtered hens in their second molt. So at times I had 18 hens, but in winter I had 12. Rotating in the new and rotating out the old worked for me and I had eggs all year around. I may get back to doing that, I have too many chickens!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I thought I would fall off the chair........


If you make it full strength (per the original recipe), I would be surprised if you didn't fall off your chair!



WolfeMomma said:


> Oh how I miss fresh eggs. Ours have just stopped laying. 16 chickens and I haven't had any eggs from them in a month. Bunch of freeloaders I tell ya!!! Probably going to order a different breed from the hatchery this spring, Not sure what kind yet though.


How old are they? I've never had girls lay in the late fall/early winter after their first year as I don't light the coop. Mine have a "forever home" so I figure not to burn them out with year round laying. I have 8 pullets that were hatched (Meyer Hatchery) 6 months ago, getting eggs from 2, maybe 3 of them. The others need to get on the nest!



Baymule said:


> It was an adoption agency, you know, a place full of children. Duh.
> 
> 5000 children/20 years=250 children per year/12 months=20.8 children a month
> Your math is off. But 20.8? How in the world did she kidnap a .8 child? I find that disturbing.


Some kids are younger therefore shorter so only count as .8??

TWENTY years??? I was guessing 5ish years based on the "during the Depression" time frame. 
Didn't realize it was an adoption agency, I wonder how many adopters had an inkling these kids weren't legally adoptable. And what were they told? Mom and Dad died (must have been a constant "parade" to the grave yard)? Gave them up because they couldn't afford to feed them? That might have worked in 1930 but 1945? Gullible or implicated in the scheme I guess.


----------



## Alaskan

WolfeMomma said:


> Oh how I miss fresh eggs. Ours have just stopped laying. 16 chickens and I haven't had any eggs from them in a month. Bunch of freeloaders I tell ya!!! Probably going to order a different breed from the hatchery this spring, Not sure what kind yet though.


If mine aren't laying when they should be... I often find it is because they have parasites. 

Right now I am not getting eggs...  but I did treat them in the fall for parasites....  it is just my flock is way too old, and the few pullets that I kept, are still too young, and I have no light to help them start up.

So... I bought eggs again today...  the absolute least expensive eggs... 1 dozen medium cage reared...  $2.60


----------



## Baymule

I've put a light on chickens before. It worked to get them started back to laying after they molted. I figured they needed the time off to grow in new feathers, but waiting months after that for spring? Uh, no. I don't have any lit up now, but when I build my permanent coop and run, I will have electricity run to it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got some shopping done. Almost finished.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I need to rustle up some breakfast. No idea what, sometimes I go blank at mealtime.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Sometimes I go blank at mealtime.



My mother used to say if you don't know what you're hungry for - you're not hungry enough.  
Geeze.....what do I want for breakfast???


----------



## Baymule

Oatmeal. Then picking up grand daughters for the day.


----------



## Mini Horses

On 2nd cup and just ate a piece of cake.        Tasted good, not even good for me.  So what?   I enjoyed it.

28 at get up --little crust of ice on water tubs here & there, no biggie.  Ssun is out and warming to mid 50s.   Probably will be nice out.  My job is inside so I won't know.   That's ok.   

Thought I'd be off 2 days coming week but, jumped  on a job that was offered, instead....it will allow me to relax in January.  Worth it!  It doesn't take a lot to make me happy.       Jan and Feb are when we "may" get the snow or extreme cold -- for here.   I'm not a fan of either, so knowing I can stay home is nice.   Whatever I was going to do can wait another week.  LOL  

It's time for many of us to be looking toward Spring gardens.  I know it's that time for me.   Going through and sorting seed.  You never know -- may not be "something" I want within these hundreds of packs of seed  In fact, there WAS and I ordered, it arrived last week. I made a list....will cross off as I find.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Off to an early appointment.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I ordered 2 pounds of garlic from amazon that I need to get planted. Maybe I’ll do that today. DH is still sidelined from his cataract surgery, so I have to stay away from big projects for now. A week from today he goes back for a checkup and then he’ll be able to do what he wants.


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm here today.  Mid 40s, heading to upper 60s.  FOG!!  Yeah, about 300-400' visibility.  It'll burn off eventually.  Sun behind clouds and needed to help clear this up.   Of course, the goats & chickens heard me open the back door....didn't need to see me!  LOL, the food
bringer is awake.

So heavy days of work in a row here but, next week and thereafter, I will think I'm semi-retired.        Farm work is waiting, maybe I will get some of it done with being home more days than working each week.  

Some of the hens have decided to begin to lay again.  I am seeing the goat does enlarging and will most likely have earlier kidding than wanted  -- thanks to the "Houdini" buck that I'm rehoming soon.  And far more scattered kidding.  It is what it is. Just easier for sales to have them as a group -- take a whole load at once to sales barn.  My first seed catalog arrived a few days ago.   Guess Spring will follow soon....usually does.

Everyone get up and out.   Count your blessings if you are up and reading.   Be thankful for another day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey y'all, just finishing fixing breakfast  bacon, biscuits, fried eggs, and hash browns today. today plan is to cleaning house, get the baby things washed and put away, school, some outside chores and maybe feed store we see how the day goes. my husband will be working on one of the vechical today so most of the time he wont be in the way of cleaning lol.


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> hey y'all, just finishing fixing breakfast  bacon, biscuits, fried eggs, and hash browns today. today plan is to cleaning house, get the baby things washed and put away, school, some outside chores and maybe feed store we see how the day goes. my husband will be working on one of the vechical today so most of the time he wont be in the way of cleaning lol.


Hey, did you have the baby shower thing yet? Just wondering how it went.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yes I did it went fine mostly was just my close friends from church showed up. it w1p5as a nice quite baby shower. my kids opened all the baby gifts and threw them on me they couldn't start opening them fast enough for themselves lol. we went to church and i kept getting stopped by others who couldn't make the shower who got us some things as well or are going to be giving us some things. this was one of the many photos they took


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> yes I did it went fine mostly was just my close friends from church showed up. it w1p5as a nice quite baby shower. my kids opened all the baby gifts and threw them on me they couldn't start opening them fast enough for themselves lol. we went to church and i kept getting stopped by others who couldn't make the shower who got us some things as well or are going to be giving us some things. this was one of the many photos they tookView attachment 67943



I am so glad that you had a nice shower and weren’t overwhelmed by it. 

I’ve worked in the garden today. I dig a trench, then scooped sheep poop and put it in the trench. I covered that with soil, then sprinkled lime and azomite over that. Then my husband watered it in, complaining because I won’t let him outside to play. LOL After the doctor turns him loose next Monday, then we’ll get busy. Not about to let him screw up his eye surgery! Then I pulled 8 wagon loads of tall, dead weeds. Taking a break now. I may go peel the shrimp for the shrimp fettuccine Alfredo I’m making tonight.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I am so glad that you had a nice shower and weren’t overwhelmed by it.
> 
> I’ve worked in the garden today. I dig a trench, then scooped sheep poop and put it in the trench. I covered that with soil, then sprinkled lime and azomite over that. Then my husband watered it in, complaining because I won’t let him outside to play. LOL After the doctor turns him loose next Monday, then we’ll get busy. Not about to let him screw up his eye surgery! Then I pulled 8 wagon loads of tall, dead weeds. Taking a break now. I may go peel the shrimp for the shrimp fettuccine Alfredo I’m making tonight.


That's IT? Thats all you did today? SLACKER!!


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> That's IT? Thats all you did today? SLACKER!!


Well, no. I did morning and evening chores, feeding and such, sheep, chickens, horses. I did some training on my puppy, put him with the ewes and lambs-unsupervised! He did great. Friends came over and showed us phone videos of the Luke Combs concert they went to, another friend came over and got the tractor. I'm working on transitioning my female Great Pyrenees out of the back yard , she is a real nut case and is a story unto herself. She has been spending time with the other 3 dogs and the fights have been not so bad, only had to break up one that got too intense.


----------



## Xerocles

Can we have a show of hands? How many of you hate going to town as much as I do? I'm not talking THE CITY. I mean a town 6 miles away, with one True Value and two traffic lights. I needed a few screws to finish a project today, and I procrastinated and put off until it was too late. And got almost nothing worthwhile accomplished. But I just hate to leave my little piece of ground anymore.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is definitely me.  Thankfully DH likes to run errands!


----------



## Xerocles

frustratedearthmother said:


> That is definitely me.  Thankfully DH likes to run errands!


Can I send him a shopping list?  
You know, I never used to make shopping lists when I lived in the city. Need two batteries? Jump in the car and go get them. 15 minutes later, want lunch? Jump in the car. (I haven't gone to a restaurant or burger joint in 5 months).
Now, I keep a shopping list in my phone at all times, and until something really pressing comes up, I just don't go. And make sure I get it ALL in one trip.


----------



## Alaskan

Xerocles said:


> Can we have a show of hands? How many of you hate going to town as much as I do? I'm not talking THE CITY. I mean a town 6 miles away, with one True Value and two traffic lights. I needed a few screws to finish a project today, and I procrastinated and put off until it was too late. And got almost nothing worthwhile accomplished. But I just hate to leave my little piece of ground anymore.



I hate driving to town...  I hate most socializing. 

I do like the coffee group I go to every Saturday morning....  but that is it.

AND, they are putting in a second traffic light in town!!!  A real one, with red and green and yellow lights!

When I moved here there was 1 blinking red light.

We are now up to 2 blinking red, 1 that blinks red to one side and orange to the big street, and soon TWO full traffic lights!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Thats me , Im always driving to town for things that i forgot. Although my echo helps me keep a list on my phone, so lately that hasn't been an issue.Our nearest town/city is about a 20-25 minute drive away. Its a pretty decent size. Has everything I need and more. I like running errands for the most part. I feel like I live at Sams Club ....Im sure it will only get worse as my boys get bigger lol


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
We have lists...dry erase board on the fridge then to a scrap paper.
When I try to sell stuff online it's tough to find a time I will meet people....they all want to do it in the evening and right after a grocery trip....I never go to town for one thing.  Even if it's making up an excuse to take kids to the library. Driving a truck all the time makes you hesitate about wasting fuel, my traverse wasn't much better either.


----------



## WolfeMomma

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> We have lists...dry erase board on the fridge then to a scrap paper.
> When I try to sell stuff online it's tough to find a time I will meet people....they all want to do it in the evening and right after a grocery trip....I never go to town for one thing.  Even if it's making up an excuse to take kids to the library. Driving a truck all the time makes you hesitate about wasting fuel, my traverse wasn't much better either.


I used paper for my lists but I always forgot the paper at home lol So having it go directly to my cell is so very helpful. Fuel prices can be rough. My SUV does ok, better then my husbands truck at least.  It has an option where I can turn it on "eco mode" but you had better not try to pull out in traffic fast...with that mode on there is ZERO get up and go lol


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It’s a rainy day, sure needed the rain. Going to find inside things to do. Think I’ll make Lamb shank stew.


----------



## thistlebloom

I have a dry erase board on the fridge for grocery list and general memory boosts. I usually take a picture of my list when I'm heading to town. Sometimes it's helpful to sit in my truck in the parking lot and organize it on a piece of paper so I can cross things off as I put them in the cart. The days of walking in a store with a mental list are long gone. 
Walk in a store and my mind becomes a complete vacuum...why am I here?


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> I hate driving to town...  I hate most socializing.
> 
> I do like the coffee group I go to every Saturday morning....  but that is it.
> 
> AND, they are putting in a second traffic light in town!!!  A real one, with red and green and yellow lights!
> 
> When I moved here there was 1 blinking red light.
> 
> We are now up to 2 blinking red, 1 that blinks red to one side and orange to the big street, and soon TWO full traffic lights!



I know how discouraging that progress stuff is. We have been discovered. All the farm fields are disappearing and going up in
large ticky tacky houses on tiny lots.


----------



## Baymule

The city of Tyler population is somewhere above 300,000. But on any given day, due to the small towns around Tyler, the fact that many work in Tyler, the population is northward of 500,000 and ALL of them are in their cars! Traffic is a pain. 

Got lamb shanks in the crock pot with 2 quarts of chicken broth, 1 pint tomato sauce, lots of garlic and spices. 

Rain gauge says 5/8” of rain, coming down softly, soaking in, very little run off-just what we needed. 

DH wants to go to town. At least it’s not Tyler.


----------



## Xerocles

Sorry I missed coffee this morning. I missed breakfast, too. It was errand (yucky ) day. And it was a backward day for me, too. Weatherman said rain. 72f. As soon as I got the chickens covered, it was off to town. Beautiful, warm, sunshiney morning. And here I was, driving, paying bills, and shopping (ugh ). Oh, I mentioned yesterday that I hadn't been to a burger joint in 5 months? I forgot breakfast, it was 2:00, and there was a McDonalds. It stopped my backbone from tickling my belly button, but HOW did I ever practically live on those things?
Anyway, got home, unpacked, made a couple of business calls, and headed outside. You guessed it! Raining! Why didn't I get some work done this morning and do errands now? Oh, we were just talking about lists. Need 30' of chain. Forgot to put it on the list because it was one of the primary things I needed, and would never forget. FORGOT!


----------



## farmerjan

Glad I am not the only one who forgets the most important thing, because it was too important to put on the l;st


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't do it often but I have been known to call home and ask Teresa WTH did I go into town for.


----------



## Bruce

I've never called to ask what I went to town for but I've called to find out what was on the shopping list I forgot to bring with me. 



Alaskan said:


> I hate driving to town...  I hate most socializing.
> 
> I do like the coffee group I go to every Saturday morning....  but that is it.
> 
> AND, they are putting in a second traffic light in town!!!  A real one, with red and green and yellow lights!
> 
> When I moved here there was 1 blinking red light.
> 
> We are now up to 2 blinking red, 1 that blinks red to one side and orange to the big street, and soon TWO full traffic lights!


Time to move!!!!


----------



## Baymule

We tell Alexa and she puts the list on my phone.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay life can be crazy. on little with a virus and mild to high fever. along with sore throat.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> okay life can be crazy. on little with a virus and mild to high fever. along with sore throat.


Are you sick or one or your kids?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

kids joshua he 3 gonna be four dec 23. fever hit 105.2 he temp been going down last i che ked 103.6 hopefully that will keep going down  rocking his little brother at the moment. took him to Dr earlier just a virus. hopefully baby girl will hang out in the womb until this is over


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> okay life can be crazy. on little with a virus and mild to high fever. along with sore throat.


DD#1 has the flu.... fun fun.


----------



## Baymule

I'm sorry that both of you have sick children. Sometimes I get those 5 AM calls to come get one of the grand daughters because she is sick. We are happy to help out with the kids so their parents don't miss work. I have met my daughter at the Dr office and a few times just took them for the appointment she set. 

I hope your kids get well and feel better.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

he got flu and strapped tested both negative so yeah


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Baymule that's awesome.... I am sure they appreciate your help. 
Jocelyn still has a fever.  she had her annual check up Monday, had a cough. Her Dr predicted a fever then....guess she was right. DH stopped for supplies and extras for her. So far the other two are ok. We'll see as my youngest kisses everyone.... and I have had something off and on for quite a awhile. So it's time someone else gets it.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Waiting on daylight. We let Trip stay on the porch last night because of cold and rain. He is scared of thunder. DH let him out and Trip jumped the fence and took off. It’s 30 degrees and DH was out there in flip flops calling Trip. At least he grabbed a jacket before running outside. Trip ran right by him and kept going. Guess who is steaming mad? Carson always tells on Trip. Ask Carson, Where’s Trip? He runs to the fence at whatever point he last saw Trip. 

On my second cup of coffee, it will be daylight soon. Stupid dog. He’s going back on lockdown.


----------



## Baymule

I remember having a sick kid, needing to go to work, but my child came first. I almost got fired onece because of taking off to take my toddler to the doctor. I struck a deal where I could come in, work the night shift, then double back the next morning. It was hard, so yeah, I get it. 

When I was 17, my Mom told me in no uncertain terms that when I had kids, not to expect any help from her. I never forgot that. I had my son 10 years later at 27 and my daughter when I was 31. She did my older sister the same way. My Mom cheated herself out of so much. Heck, we moved here to be close to our granddaughters. We are on call anytime they need us.


----------



## Baymule

Well guess who was on the porch with a big smile, wanting in? Yup, Trip. This is the FIRST time he’s jumped back IN! He drives me nuts sometimes. He got his hugs, is now asleep in the floor.


----------



## Baymule

2 big dogs asleep in the floor, who farted?


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Well guess who was on the porch with a big smile, wanting in? Yup, Trip. This is the FIRST time he’s jumped back IN! He drives me nuts sometimes. He got his hugs, is now asleep in the floor.floor


Maybe Trip saw, heard, smelled something across the fence that you guys didn't, and knew it needed investigated/ dealt with? Good morning.


----------



## Bruce

105° fever is scary high!!



Baymule said:


> Well guess who was on the porch with a big smile, wanting in? Yup, Trip. This is the FIRST time he’s jumped back IN! He drives me nuts sometimes. He got his hugs, is now asleep in the floor.


I guess you can't punish him TOO much since he came back in, right??


----------



## thistlebloom

I had to smile at Carson tattling on Trip. My little ACD does the same thing to her big sister the BMD who likes to visit all the neighbors.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i always seem to be cleaning...thats what i am doing today i think about baking banana muffins. keep thinking about what i am gonna make for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i always seem to be cleaning...thats what i am doing today i think about baking banana muffins. keep thinking about what i am gonna make for lunch and dinner.


Banana muffins....ummmmmmm! Sharing?
I saw a recipe last week for banana pudding stuffed french toast. Got the pudding mix yesterday. Gonna try it real soon.
How's the little one today? Fever down?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yes I will share i also was thinking of making blue berry muffins my favorite😁. 
Joshua much better his fever broke last night at 1:40 and so far hasnt come back. He bouncy today been keeping cartoons on so that he rest other wise he running around shooting dinosaurs lol. he went from this
 to to this whatever he has came on quick and seems to be leaving quick thank God considering i could give birth any day i am over the moon


----------



## Jesusfreak101

have at them!


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> I saw a recipe last week for banana pudding stuffed french toast. Got the pudding mix yesterday. Gonna try it real soon.


Just how does one get the pudding inside the bread?


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> Just how does one get the pudding inside the bread?


And just how much is this information worth to you?

Well, unfortunately its not banana pudding _like Mama used to make. _You use instant banana pudding mix & 1/2 cup of cool whip. Put it in a zip lock. Clip the corner. Stab a hole in the edge of the bread with a knife. And pump it in. Then cook as normal.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmmm, must be some pretty spongy bread if you can squeeze pudding (of whatever sort) into it and have it stay. We were making french toast with the second half of a loaf of sourdough bread from the Farmer's Market (the first half was garlic bread the night before) and no pudding would stay in that, it would have leaked out all the holes.


----------



## Baymule

Nice of you to share. You can make muffins! See? Cooking ain't so hard! Better get practiced up for those rabbit recipes.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Nice of you to share. You can make muffins! See? Cooking ain't so hard! Better get practiced up for those rabbit recipes.


If you're refering to those _yummy _looking muffins above, those were from @Jesusfreak101 I can make an acceptable muffin though (as long as I use a storebought mix  ) . You could tell the difference between her's and mine anyway. She uses those fancy frilly little paper things. Mine would come straight from the pan.
And @Bruce don't know about that french toast. I think I will try it tomorrow. I'll let you know, win, lose, or draw.


----------



## Xerocles

I got the coffee started this morning. And having a piece of toast with the last of that pear butter I made.
It's 3:30. Woke up thirsty and couldn't get back to sleep. But that's ok. Soon as its light enough to move around, I'll take care of the animals and go back to bed. It's only supposed to get to 48f today....cold by SC standards. So I dont intend to do much til mid afternoon anyhow. Since I got the rabbit shed functional, next project is to get the chainsaw into that garden area. Cold weather is good for sawing and hauling.


----------



## Xerocles

Haha. I just realized that for those who missed my gardening thread, that sounds kinda silly, getting in the garden with a chainsaw.
My "garden":


----------



## WolfeMomma

Turned the coffee on, my day is probably going to consist of studying for exams and taking a trip to town....again of course because you know I dont go enough 🙄 Have to get more shavings, and some dishwasher soap lol


----------



## promiseacres

@Xerocles that's quite the job to clear those saplings...are you going to do raised beds or clear out the roots? 

Thanks for coffee, took my daughter until midnight to fall asleep she was coffee so badly. My Dad is coming over to stay with her so the rest of us get to go to co op. 😴


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> @Xerocles that's quite the job to clear those saplings...are you going to do raised beds or clear out the roots?


Neither! 
I'm gonna try the "Ruth Stout" method. When they're cut to ground level, gonna cover with about a foot of hay (last years round bales @ $5/bale). No til. Plant by pulling hay back enough to plant. Any unwanted growth that makes it through the hay? More hay, till its smothered out.


----------



## promiseacres

That sounds much easier of course not very quick. 😼


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> That sounds much easier of course not very quick. 😼


 And just how quick do you think it would be, even tilling out all those roots with a tractor (which I don't have)? Or making all those raised beds? Its called "lazy man's gardening" and that fits me to a "t".


----------



## Xerocles

First morning of dealing with frozen water, other than light skim that a finger poke would solve. Guess winter is finally here. Everybody's fed & watered. I'm headed back to bed. Maybe when I wake, it'll be spring?


----------



## Xerocles

Just realized. We haven't heard from @AmberLops since Thanksgiving. Think she may not have survived Black Friday? Maybe a road trip is called for, to see if TSC is holding her hostage.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We are looking at the red, orange glow of sunrise through the trees. Beautiful. I’m going to finish pulling weeds out of the garden. Ragweed, lambs quarters, they get HUGE. They are dead now and easier to pull. I pulled 8 wagon loads yesterday. I quit at 3:00, I was tired. I am seriously considering weed cloth for 2020. I’ve tried mulch, cardboard with mulch on top, the weeds always win. Last spring I ran the tractor and disc in the garden and wound up planting every weed seed in there. They all came up twice. Weed cloth is looking better and better.


----------



## Baymule

This was September 4, there is a 245 pound ram in there!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well so far i already had to spank my daughter and she keeps trying to get into more trouble... it's gonna be a long day. hopefully i 'll get more done today then i did yesterday but we see what happens.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Shoot even weeds are big in Texas ! @Baymule


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well so far i already had to spank my daughter and she keeps trying to get into more trouble... it's gonna be a long day. hopefully i 'll get more done today then i did yesterday but we see what happens.


WHAT!!?? Spanking a child? Child Protective Services!!! Get your left thinking selves in here quick! We have a parent who's actually PARENTING a child, teaching them to be a respectful, and honor authority!  How are we supposed to ruin our country if we allow thinking like that?
Good for you, hun. Nobody (should) enjoys spanking their child. Always made me feel kinda sick at my stomach when I had to resort to it. But, like culling an injured or sick animal, its a job a responsible adult knows must be done from time to time.
I never tell a parent HOW to raise their child, but since you already have the good sense to discipline your children, may I offer a suggestion? I was raised with a "switch". And used it with my children. It's a new, new generation, and in case you don't know what a switch is, it is a long thin tree limb, about as big around as a 16d nail, about 2 ft long, and flexible. With light strokes, stings like beejesus, but leaves no lasting marks or bruises. Once old enough to go outside alone, I (and my children) even had to go outside and get our own switch. That alone instilled enough dread and fear that the USE of the switch usually wasn't necessary.
Good on you for having the fortitude to raise your children to respect authority. Wish a few million other parents thought the same way. Our country would be a better place. Oh, and sorry your DD got to the point it was necessary. Always a tough time for a parent.
OK. Sorry everyone for getting on my soapbox. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> My "garden":


Looks like it's growing pretty well already!!

What keeps the trees from sprouting back up through the foot of hay?


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> Looks like it's growing pretty well already!!
> 
> What keeps the trees from sprouting back up through the foot of hay?


Same thing weed guard does for weeds. Lack of sunlight. Remember, I said a FOOT of hay. And if any struggle through that, more hay on top. No sunlight for long enough and they give up and die....kinda like my houseplants always do.
Don't know. Never done it before. We'll see, and of course keep you all posted. Sounds a heckuva lot easier than grubbing all those roots out of this hard ground, of which I'm sure I'd miss enough to come back and I'd have to dig again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i actually know what a switch is lol i had it used on me a few times and the two older have learned what that is as well already they just seen it used on something that makes a loud noise and that tends to straighten them up i have not had to use it on their butts. there all sorts of nutty advice when it comes to raising kids like one (i forget the name) but if they child is miss behaving you ignore the behavior and when they do something good you reward it. my husband said this when i told him about the article, child steals candy parent ignores child shares candy parent rewards its nuts to me to ignore a bad behavior i wouldn't even do that with my animals why would I with something much more precious. we discipline according to Gods word i believe its in proverbs(can never remember addresses well)  but it says the parent who with holds the rod hates their child to me that says that there is a reason to spank but there also a reason to teach a child why they have gotten spanked i seen parents spank and when the child is ask why they got spanked they don't remember i make sure they understand and still know that i love them after words. my daughter doesnt respond to much punishment i tried the ok you colored on  the walls now you need to clean the walls mine like to clean walls lol and today she volunteered to clean the toilets my children make punishing with extra chores pointless. they even happily clean up animal waste the stinks lol.


----------



## Xerocles

It's 2:00 p.m. and still only 45f outside. Apologies to all of you who live in harsher climes, but that's COLD here. Everytime I start outside, before the door closes, I'm back inside. Guess those trees can wait another day. The sunshine is beautiful....through my kitchen window.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> This was September 4, there is a 245 pound ram in there!
> 
> View attachment 68025


Crazy...

I found,  back when I gardened...  if you till it all up with the tractor again, let it all sprout,  have the chickens eat up all of the sprouts... then plant... it greatly reduces to weeds.


----------



## Xerocles

I thought I'd give all you folks in the rest of the country a chuckle. It's 5:00 p.m.  Went out to collect eggs (6 for 6 today) and check on the rabbits. Its 49f. I put on a sweater, my heavy down parka, a stocking cap (one of the heavy ones from TSC) AND gloves. My hands were still cold. I think I'll definitely stay south of the Mason Dixon!


----------



## thistlebloom

@Baymule , your weed picture wore me out. I will happily shovel snow for 5 months!

Took the boy kitties to town early this a.m. for the spay/neuter clinic. I felt so bad for them while I stood in line. They were in an all wire dog crate and I didn't have the courtesy to remember to bring a towel to put over it so they could "hide".  They were pretty calm,  but little Finnigan was ready to take on any dog who edged too close . Have to go back to town in the dark to pick them up.


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired. I quit at 4:00 still have some fence to clean a n a few more sneaky trees to dig up, chop with machete and wait till next year when that deep, deep knot of root sends up another one. But the weeds are pulled. Yup, definitely going with weed cloth for 2020. I’ve fought this for 5 years, ain’t gonna go for 6.


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> Hmmmm, must be some pretty spongy bread if you can squeeze pudding (of whatever sort) into it and have it stay. We were making french toast with the second half of a loaf of sourdough bread from the Farmer's Market (the first half was garlic bread the night before) and no pudding would stay in that, it would have leaked out all the holes.


Ok. Here you go, guy. Just tried this. Pudding mix per directions on box. Recipe called for 1/4 cup of cool whip. Couldn't tell it did anything. I'll leave it out next time. Needed a nozzled piping tube. Was a.    bi!($h to pipe in with the ziplock. Taste? Meehhhh. I'll probably do it again when I have a friend stay over til breakfast. It sounds and looks impressive, and French toast is always a good idea.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I’m tired too.  I’m rebuilding fences in an area behind the barn.  Some of my former students were the original builders and I know I gave them some string, a tape measure,  a level and darn good instructions.  I guess I didn’t supervise well enough, lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Farm wise, doing nothing this week.  Everyone has been lucky to get fed & watered.  Should be last of my heavy working hours/days for a couple of months now.   Whew!!  But had to take on this job, couldn't pass on the $$.  LOL   Demos next 3 days, then off for several.   Hope the weather holds for me.   Maybe I will get around to finishing some starts and crossing a couple other things off that darned list.   First will be to check all insulation on water lines in the barn.  Heat tapes are on & working but, it's an annual "check up", fix if needed.  I'll check out the heated tubs while they aren't needed, also.   In case.

It's been petty chilly, downright COLD a couple of days.   Way below normal for my area. There was ice on a couple places...shallow amounts of water, out there feeding tonight.   They say rain tomorrow & Sat.   Don't even need it, either.   But, I see the temps actually rising between now & daybreak.  Like that.

It's late.  I need to go to bed, long day.  At least I can turn off the early alarm for tomorrow.  Of course, I'll awaken close to it anyway.   Maybe I can sleep an extra hour.      I'll get caught up with all the postings over the weekend.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... now dd2 is sick...so having to cancel her birthday party. Taking dd1 back to the doctor, 4 days of a fever and barely eating....  need hay too...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yikes promise sorry to hear about the second one now. and the first one not improving thats frustrating. i forget how old are your kids?


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> yikes promise sorry to hear about the second one now. and the first one not improving thats frustrating. i forget how old are your kids?


Dd1 is 8 and dd2 will be 5 next Tuesday. So old enough but still little.


----------



## Mini Horses

As predicted, awoke 10 mins before the disabled alarm would sound.  It's ok, I feel rested.   Routine is hard to break.

Everyone through with their seasonal shopping?   I am.   

We don't exchange gifts anymore.  Haven't for several years.  Do buy for DGD but, she's almost 18 now and you know how easy that is?  Yep, she wants just $$$.    GREAT!  Now that she's driving, gas purchases are hers.  Money helps. 

Last week she went for an interview for her college choice.  We are hoping she gets an acceptance letter before long.   Only 6 openings for her selected path of study in theatrical background stuff -- stage lighting, settings, film, etc.  About two hours away but, she would stay in a dorm.   Still, close enough to come home for weekends, etc.   Only grandchild.   So, once she's settled we are "done" with the extended training/schooling.   

I'm sorry you guys have sick children @promiseacres & @Jesusfreak101.  I sure remember the one has it, now another...going around at school...all that.   AND I was always able to help my own DD with her sick daughter, so she could work &/or get some rest.  My ex DIL was also there to help with my DGD if needed.   Family.  It's nice to have some to rely upon.

Everyone enjoy their weekend -- and every other day of the week!   LOL those retired don't even think much of "weekend" anymore -- a day is a day....until the kids need something.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> LOL those retired don't even think much of "weekend" anymore -- a day is a day....until the kids need something.


I second that! A weekend suggests that weeks have ends. I don't even think of what day of the week it is anymore. Heck, I have enough trouble keeping up with what day of the MONTH it is. Only, I do find it easy to keep up with Wednesdays. When I decide I need to go to the dump, I go to the calendar, and its almost always a Wednesday.....cause they're closed on Wednesday.
Yesterday it was miserable cold here. Today is miserably cold AND raining. Sighhhhh. I'm such a baby!


----------



## Baymule

Off to a slow start this morning--and I don't care! Finished the coffee, guess I need to get off my dead butt and go do chores.


----------



## Alaskan

We are moving more slowly every day... getting down to almost 5 hours of daylight...

Makes it harder to get up in the morning when it is as dark as the bottom of a well.


----------



## Bruce

It will get better soon Al!!! 5 hours! I can't quite imagine how depressing that would be. 



Xerocles said:


> No sunlight for long enough and they give up and die....kinda like my houseplants always do.


You cover your houseplants with a foot of hay? No wonder they die!   
So I guess the hay thing in the garden works as long as you keep a foot on it all the time so the seeds underneath never get a chance.



Xerocles said:


> Sounds a heckuva lot easier than grubbing all those roots out of this hard ground, of which I'm sure I'd miss enough to come back and I'd have to dig again.


Pigs, you need PIGS!



Xerocles said:


> I thought I'd give all you folks in the rest of the country a chuckle. It's 5:00 p.m.  Went out to collect eggs (6 for 6 today) and check on the rabbits. Its 49f. I put on a sweater, my heavy down parka, a stocking cap (one of the heavy ones from TSC) AND gloves. My hands were still cold. I think I'll definitely stay south of the Mason Dixon!


 
20° this morning, yep warmer than the last 2 days. Put on the Carhartt coat instead of the insulated Carhartt coveralls, winter pull on boots and gloves. No hat but then from your Avatar picture, I have quite a bit more natural insulation on my head.



Xerocles said:


> Ok. Here you go, guy. Just tried this.


 Looks like you found the right kind of bread!



Mini Horses said:


> About two hours away but, she would stay in a dorm.



2 hours would be quite a commute
EVERY college kid should spend at least one year in the dorm. Whole different mix of people and backgrounds than they have spent their lives with to that point in their lives. You don't get that if you only see them in class. Likely as much of an important personal education as the classes are of "topic" education.


----------



## Baymule

Chores are done, have eye squinching microscope work to do now.


----------



## promiseacres

back from the doctor... she gave everyone in the family a prescription hoping to knock this thing out, all but our ds have it...


----------



## Bruce

I hope he escapes the sickness!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i hope yall all start feeling better promise.
 Joshua completely over what ever it was thankfully. So tonight we having chicken taco soup, corn bread and sweet tea. Help yourselves i pretty sure i am not gonna make dessert tonight i went on a cleaning spree this morning/afternoon. i am kinda worn out but it is what it is.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Someone mentioned elderberry to help get over this crud. So got some tablets...


----------



## Xerocles

I'll take a cup this morning. At 7:30, its already warmer than all day yesterday, and the rain has stopped. Course, since I live on a red mud hill, going to feed the animals was like walking on a giant "slip n slide".


----------



## Jesusfreak101

it's ironic you mention elderberry i been waiting for ours to come in since joshua got sick still hasn't arrived. 
xerocles you mentioned being a winter wimb if it make you feel better i am to jot use to cold 50 are cold. today's high is 81 on Monday it goes to 60 with a low of 36 and Tuesday high in 40s with low of 31


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It’s another sunny beautiful day here. Going to keep the granddaughters for the day. Our daughter is a college professor, she mentored a young man that is graduating today. He graduated with his associates degree already, today he’s graduating with his bachelors degree. He is 19. He invited her to his graduation. He was in college in Tyler and Commerce, 2 hours away, st the same time. He is going on to graduate school. Our daughter graduated with her bachelors at 19, had 2 masters degrees at 22. She is proud of this young man. 

Today we’ll play with kids, it will be a day of rest.


----------



## farmerjan

It is also warmer here already than all day yesterday.  Started with 1/4 inch coating of ice on everything yesterday, then just rain and clouds.  Fog last eve.  Rain this morning, cloudy but supposed to pass through and be maybe partly sunny later, but then the wind pickining up.  Sun for Sunday then rain again the early part of next week.  Got to go test this afternoon, then again Monday and Wed;  so far.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> Course, since I live on a red mud hill, going to feed the animals was like walking on a giant "slip n slide".


When my Dad and step-mom had their sheep farm in Oregon it was on red clay. You could gain 3" of height just walking in the fields.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, 3 " of height, and about 10 lbs of weight..........on each foot.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Coffee is on, Hope everyone is having a good morning!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm having an early morning -- up at 4.....but, had gone to bed really early, so it's all good.   Waiting on daylight.  LOL   Coffee is excellent.

Have a new tablet I need to set up.   Hope DGD will be available to help me.  I'm not up on some of the "stuff" but, sure ready to get this larger screened (AND longer battery!!) set up to use.  Updated op system should help -- "they" say -- with programs I use for work.   Home Mon & Tue so maybe it can happen.

Need to call and get the propane tank filled...better put that on a big note to self!   Cold is coming and I need to get that ready.  I do not like to be cold!!  Haven't even cut on pilot yet but, know it's low in tank --  maybe couple weeks worth.  The electric heat is great for "chilly" but, more expensive than the propane heat in dead of winter.   Today, we have mid 60's...no worries. .  Maybe it will dry things up from the 2 days of rain we've had. 

This week I have acquired a couple hundred 12oz coffee cups -- the old fashioned paper ones -- so I'm ready to begin my seeds!!   They soften enough to just cut and set in ground by time starts are ready.   Did I mention free? ...a demo trash perk.   Hey,  just another 45 days and It will be time to do this for the early Spring plants.    Notice I'm totally ignoring the use of "winter" references.   I'm trying to ignore it, winter, that is....moving right into better times.

Those of you with snow and months more of cold --  sorry.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mid 60’s??  Geesh...I’m wayyyy up in NW P A on the snow belt in the highest peak on this side of the Mississippi River...it’s cold.  We got 6” of very heavy snow yesterday.  Going to make for fun trudging through the fields....oh well, I absolutely love it so who am I kidding.  My sister called yesterday on her way to the mall..she says. What are you doing...I said about to tube feed my sick duck.  Honestly, that says it all right there to me.  I think what I was doing was far more important than shopping. But, that’s just my opinion...I love a good pair of jeans too.  Anyways, today we’re busy because it’s our best friend’s’ Christmas party.  My son is also home from college for the weekend...which would normally trump everything....but I told him he’ll have to help me either do farm work or make a veggie tray, depending on when he comes.  It stinks we can’t just sit...but, I reminde myself he’ll be home in three days for a month...only child..very spoiled....well..just spoiled with attention and love.

thats my day...hope you all have a great one!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning....still lots of coughing here...hoping I feel up to cleaning rabbit cages later... DH &DS went and got hay yesterday, enough for about 10 days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

everyone here is still asleep, i been having hard time sleeping but thats normal tomorrow my due date i am hoping she comes sooner whether then later. My oldest came early, my middle came 1 week late and my currently born youngest came 2 weeks late. I am overly ready for this to be over. I over did it again yesterday according to my body and suffered through it last night. If she was already born my body would not be coming so much every time i decide i need to do a deep clean... i planned on cleaning out my kitchen cabinets yesterday (inside and out) i also end up cleaning the oven out, dusting, dish, laundry, grocery shopping, feeding up, cooking you know all the normals that also come with being a mom of three(technically 4 now. Out of all four of my pregnancy this one has been the most painful and frustrating in the since my body not letting me do much. some days lately i haven't been able to do anything but rest and my husband been cooking which for most isnt a bad thing but he only decent at co ok ing ground beef and let's be honest thats gets old.he does try which i am grateful but the man could use some more lessons in cooking lol.  i have gotten the entire house re-organized just about i believe the closest is the last that needs to be done. which i am debating if i want to do that later today. i also need to finish up some Christmas presents for the kids, wrap them up and i am ready for Christmas. i also need to figure out what goodies to bake for Christmas treats and my oldest sons birthday (12-23) along with what he gonna get for his birthday. anyways thats al l thats currently on my mind.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101 My last month (or so) with all my pregnancies were spent with off and on contractions with not much activity at all...so never did much nesting. Kudos to you for even having energy to think about baking on top of a baby any day.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 it sounds like that burst of energy right before the baby is born. It might happen today!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i am not sure about the energy  but it had to be done lol. the kids turned alot of things that were white brown with dirt the stinks however they atleast helped clean some of the walls lol thats their favorite chore the weirdos. My midwife was laughing the last time she was over you can't get them to pick up toys for anything but ask if they want to clean walls and their fighting who gets what walls. it's amazing how quickly they can make things filthy lol. i still think my pigs were cleaner then my kids lol.  my husband looking at starting his own company we working on all the details we wants to start come January 1stish. he wants to have his own hotshot company mostly big machine moving. he use to do it but back then he worked another job as well and the truck he was using was an old pick up that was having issues so we stopped until we could get a better truck which is now lol. so this time he wants to go all out and register it and have a tractor truck and trailer set up so yeah a lot more money then i was thinking but oh well he likes it and he can be home more often then he currently is and drum roll its would be day shift woohoo. i hate night shift.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so excited my belly dropped woohoo i know it can change but any change is nice at this point I can breath ahhh


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Yeah, 3 " of height, and about 10 lbs of weight..........on each foot.


Last night I was watching a YouTube channel I follow, the guy is putting up a big solar array. He was digging a trench in his good old Texas wet red clay and made the same comment as he held up his clay ladened foot (in a boot of course).



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My son is also home from college for the weekend...which would normally trump everything....but I told him he’ll have to help me either do farm work or make a veggie tray, depending on when he comes. It stinks we can’t just sit...


Nothing like quality time while doing chores!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> My oldest came early, my middle came 1 week late and my currently born youngest came 2 weeks late.


That doesn't seem like a very positive trend. Sure hope this one reverses it!


----------



## thistlebloom

@Jesusfreak101  I cracked up at "the little weirdos" 🤣 I love it! Hope your baby girl comes soon and safely.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol well who likes cleaning walls thats just as bad if not worse then watching paint dry lol.


----------



## Bruce

I'd rather watch paint dry! I could probably even do it while "resting my eyes".


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Had a bit of snow over night.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Was supposed to start raining this morning. It went to Oklahoma. No rain here. BJ goes back to doctor this morning, will get turned loose to do whatever he wants. Holding him back has been like riding a race horse at a walk, chomping at the bit wanting to RUN.


----------



## Mini Horses

up @ 5:30 and had my coffee.  Dried some clothes from last night and washed/dried 2 more loads.     Then out to do morning chores....languished a while in some of the fields, walked along some fence lines, counted noses, looked at condition and so on.   Don't have a chance to do that as much as I used to and really miss it.

Have  2 full days at home and am making the most of it!!   Starting early as weather is really good today -- rain tomorrow -- well, maybe.   They say possible      Working at outside things, some inside prep for tomorrow....in case of rain... so I can clean and reorganize.  Very badly needed.   When you work long hours, some things get put on hold.  Gotta slack the work some.


HOWEVER, if I sign on here in AM, I tend to stay tooooo long.  LOL
Just checking on everyone while I have lunch.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning guys look who we found walking aroubd the property. for now i am calling her banana muffin she a very small pig i guess .5-3 foot tall and close to 150 ish she has three piglets with her. she alittle stand offish but doesn't seem bothered by our presents. we have her pen thanks to banana muffins ego the name. anyways any ideal what she is?


----------



## Bruce

Picture coming I assume


----------



## Bruce

"Lovely" day today. DD1 got home from college for her break last night. I took her to her 11 AM neurology appointment 25 miles away only to find out they had cancelled it when she was in 6 months ago and they had made an appointment for "in 6 months" for Feb 17th. Well dandy! Now IS 6 months from June and she won't even be here on her Feb break, she'll be in Toronto. She had figured they added the Feb 17th appt, no idea why they cancelled the one today. Would have been nice if they told us.

On the plus side we do have a sunny day so we can make power. Only managed < 1 kWH yesterday


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yes sorry, i didn't want to get to close i can't run very fast being 10 months pregnant as of today ironically lol


----------



## Bruce

I'd say it is a pig   

I don't know much about pigs but I know she isn't a Mangalitsa because she isn't hairy like @luvmypets pigs.

I wonder if someone will come looking for them, I would guess they escaped from somewhere nearby. Either that or you just got pigs the same way we got our last 2 cats - unwanted drop offs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

pretty much only one neighbor raises pigs we gonna contact him and see but yup


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Holding him back has been like riding a race horse at a walk, chomping at the bit wanting to RUN.


I hope he doesn't run into anything and hurt himself!


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 you might ask around to see if anyone is missing some pigs. I bet she was hungry! 

DH is now able to do whatever he wants. His vision is excellent and he is thrilled with that.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know he has to be more than thrilled.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well my husband said no one has claimed her i called the main feed store in our area and they said no one has said they have a missing sow. her piglets look to be a month or more old i haven't seen them nurse and she seems dried up. they piglets are very nervous more so then the mama so he thinks she been away from people for awhile


----------



## farmerjan

Color wise she looks like she has Berkshire in her.  White stripe and white feet, upright ears.... But being in Tx, there is a good chance she may have gotten loose and has been running wild.... possibly with some feral hogs.  And by the looks of her, they are not her pigs, but some that have just been traveling with her.  She seems to be pregnant looking.  And if the udder development is any indication, maybe no more than a month or less,  from having pigs.  Feral hogs don't get as big as fast and the little pigs learn early on to be good foragers.  They also are much less "tame" , and can get very aggressive.  I would assume that the little pigs are some that just started following her..... maybe she was running with a group of feral hogs for awhile.    They will calm down and be decent eating if you keep them penned and feed them.  I would definitely make sure the males are castrated though.
If you have the room, extra pen, and your husband can take care of them, you have gotten some "free" animals to raise for the freezer.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> If you have the room, extra pen, and your husband can take care of them, you have gotten some "free" animals to raise for the freezer.




Bacon!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

gotta love bacon! and wow ok so pregnant momma pig and three feral piglets... great lol wasnt expecting that one.. so far she pretty docile even through she seems alittle afraid my husband and i both agree it probably will only take a little while before she take again. after we got them in the pen i waited a few hours and took her more corn she immediately  looked happy to see me. nose up gently huffing out air and waging her little piggy tail in a excited way poured the corn out in feed pan she started right over as i backed up a couple of steps i think she would have came and ate any ways but as a safety measure i didn't want to get to close.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

in other news my water broke and having contractions so probably having baby today finally woohoo. ok let's just get this out first gross on the water front and secondly on the contraction i have had more fun but on the baby front i am so,excited!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Happy Baby Day! I’m excited for you!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

me to baymule i have a little girl to snuggle and i will be normal size again for those who don't know i been over huge this time to where even my maternity pants dont even fit


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Dr changed my meds, praying I start feeling better...I really need to get the bunny cages cleaned....bronchitis sucks. Dd1 was doing 99% better yesterday. And dd2 still about 65%. Today is dd2 birthday. Making spaghetti and brownies for her. Hoping to have her a party on Saturday since we had to cancel last weekend. If not she'll get to share her celebration with Jesus.
@Jesusfreak101 praying for as easy of a delivery as possible!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

already at seven centermeters woot


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## B&B Happy goats

🥳


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> already at seven centermeters woot


@Jesusfreak101 will be posting pictures of the new baby any time now!



Baymule said:


> @Jesusfreak101DH is now able to do whatever he wants. His vision is excellent and he is thrilled with that.


I don't know, now that he has excellent vision he might look in the mirror and ask you who the old guy is!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

quick message before my nap born at 8:40 7.6lbs 19 3/4 in long both of us are healthy talk to yall later


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Girl, my hat comes off to you, taking care of your home, animals, cooking, cleaning, home schooling your children  and just like nonthing you pop out a baby  God bless you , your new baby and your family. Congratulations


----------



## thistlebloom

Super happy for you @Jesusfreak101 ! Beautiful baby girl! Thank God for a safe delivery


----------



## Bruce

Congrats! Rest up, you deserve it.


----------



## Xerocles

So what's the big deal about delivering? My chickens do it every day.
JUST KIDDING! I went through it three times,_ on the male side of the house, _and wasn't sure I was going to survive it!  Whew, pregnancy and delivery are tough!
CONGRATULATIONS to your entire family. She's beautiful. So happy for you. Glad everyone's all right.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my oldest are about to be home, but my younger son is head over heels in love lol he doesnt want to leave her side much less stop holding her. i am on bed rest today boo oh well i promise i will behave


----------



## Mini Horses

You deserve a day of bed rest!!  Enjoy it while you can.

Congrats on that lovely little girl.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nothing exciting here today.   The storm that had so many tornados
is rolling thru with rain & some winds.   Don't need either and it's just totally messed up my day off!   So, inside complaining.  LOL

Doing some housework and have a nice pot of chili cooking.   The animals are all sheltered and waiting it out better than I.    They don't have "work days" and "time off days" to worry with -- just sunup and sundown, mom feeds us in between! Everyday.  

So this front has brought some warm weather along,   It's 68 now and supposed to be another front roll in tomorrow morning, dropping us to mid 40's day, then into mid 20s at night with a feel like of upper teens!   All in 48 hrs.  By golly, that's COLD!  Guess there will be ice breaking Thurs morning.  Too soon for that.  Our norm is 50 ish this time of yr.   I want normal!    I'll keep chanting that, as I pack on the Carharts and Long johns.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so lucy kept saying how cute and tiny she is when she saw her, joshua (oldest son) demanded to know if she was really big enough to come out of there he was very concerned and wondered were the midwife had gone lol i told him she was coming back tomorrow to check on sister and me and he said good lol. the youngest was jealous he wanted to hold her again as well he overly tired he needs a nap daddy trying to get him down for nap time now. lots of excitement lol baby and i are all alone again in the bedroom. giving birth at home was so much nicer then in the hospital granted the food service might be better in the hospital my poor husband not the best cook around but he sweet enough to try. i am overly blessed today the love in this house is so thick you can cut it with a knife the kids are so sweet and excited its fun watching them. my older son demanded to know where the other babies were he was hoping there were five more in there uh no lol


----------



## Xerocles

All your kids look precious. You're blessed.


----------



## promiseacres

Congratulations @Jesusfreak101 she's sure sweet!  my Kinzey is excited she gets to share her birthday. 

Got my running done and rabbit cages are cleaned...it's been 15 days  usually clean every 7 to 10.... tired and my chest hurts but I survived. Warming up then chores. Oh made miss Kinzey her brownies, new recipe Rocky road brownies.


----------



## Baymule

What a beautiful baby girl! Your children are precious, you have a lovely family. I am very happy for you. Get some rest.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you all i am very much blessed and about to go to sleep. had to help my husband to get the other three asleep.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 20s today. No running is planned. Housework and rest.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

She’s sooo cute...looks big! No wonder you were uncomfortable!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She’s sooo cute...looks big! No wonder you were uncomfortable!


As for my morning today...our weather here in McKean county PA...getting 6-8”. I had sooo many last minute things to do 35 miles away today.  Guess that’s not happening.. guessing Chris will be plowing all day for our tenants.  Yesterday he had to have 5 cars  towed out of our alley, for the movie theater par...it’s converted into appartments.  He’s been warning this guy for months.  We gave him written warnings, etc. So, yesterday he called the truck.  The guy came out finally and said, cool...now I won’t have to be bothered by you anymore, because I don’t want them!  Chris and I were like..what a dummy...you can turn them in for scrap and get about $300!  Ok, that’s my rant...have a great one..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

been debating on what to do about the pigs. Stella our dog is going crazy she wants them gone. i imagine the smell wild,  then add is she protecting small kids was a pregnant woman and now a newborn they seem to stress her out greatly. sighs and if she a Berkshire like some think she gonna get to big for what i prefer. so yeah. desions desions plently of time to come  to a desion. 
any ways i am already tired of bed rest my midwife gonna be here around 2 until then i am stuck which is frustrating but i am enjoying baby time.


----------



## Baymule

If you can’t calm the dog down, pen her up. Those pigs represent a lot of freezer meat to feed your family. Worm them, feed them, slaughter and put in the freezer. If the little pigs are half feral, they probably won’t get very big, so keep them long enough to put a little finish on them. If you are feeding corn, sour it. Get a half dozen buckets, put enough corn in for one feeding, cover with water. Take a gallon of milk and split between the buckets. Let them sit 3 days.  Feed morning and evening, refill each bucket when you feed them. Pour some of the sour water in the new bucket to get the process started quicker. If there is corn left in their tub, skip a feeding. 

To worm them, get apple flavored ivermectin horse wormer at TSC. Cut crust off a slice of bread, put some wormer on the bread, fold in half and mash the edges together, making a wormer pillow. Toss over the fence to each pig. To condition them to the bread, toss them bread for several days before worming.  You can also toss them hard boiled eggs for a treat, the sow will love them. 

If the sow is pregnant, she has brought you a gift. She, herself, is a gift. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baymule

Going to our daughter's this evening to open presents......that I bought yesterday,,,,,,,,and will get wrapped today. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. 20s today. No running is planned. Housework and rest.



Are you a runner Promise? Housework and rest in the same breath, lol.
Hope you get over this crud quickly. It doesn't help when you have to be in and out of the cold when doing even bare maintenance chores.


----------



## thistlebloom

I've been making coffee in my stovetop percolator lately. Takes longer, but I start it when I get the fire going in the morning and race out to throw hay at the horses. It's ready when I get back inside. It makes me think of my parents kitchen when I was little. The coffeepot perking and making the kitchen smell so good. Sentimental I guess.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Jesusfreak101

well i believe its official muffin is pregnant her milk line has in larged  and seems like she starting to produce milk i watching from window.


----------



## Baymule

Watching from a window.......you just can't stand it, can you?


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Are you a runner Promise? Housework and rest in the same breath, lol.
> Hope you get over this crud quickly. It doesn't help when you have to be in and out of the cold when doing even bare maintenance chores.


LOL
"Runner" as in the Mom kind, I run you here, and him there, and then stop for this and  stop for that.  Otherwise I'm more of a rider if you want me to go very fast without a vehicle. 🤭


----------



## Jesusfreak101

honestly no bay i can't i went crazy being in bed doing nothing yesterday  today i went and collected eggs and dumped small amount of feed and let's just say i still have healing to do it hurt some so i am done back inside in a chair watching from the window... hubby gonna do the rest of the chores he says i need to be have behaving more


----------



## Bruce

Don't push it! This isn't an era where you are expected to birth the child out in the field, strap it on and get back to work.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol true Bruce i just can't stand doing nothing i am gonna behave until fully healed no promises afterwords


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


>



Love it! I remember that commercial. My percolator just goes ...perk...perk....perk


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> If you can’t calm the dog down, pen her up. Those pigs represent a lot of freezer meat to feed your family. Worm them, feed them, slaughter and put in the freezer. If the little pigs are half feral, they probably won’t get very big, so keep them long enough to put a little finish on them. If you are feeding corn, sour it. Get a half dozen buckets, put enough corn in for one feeding, cover with water. Take a gallon of milk and split between the buckets. Let them sit 3 days.  Feed morning and evening, refill each bucket when you feed them. Pour some of the sour water in the new bucket to get the process started quicker. If there is corn left in their tub, skip a feeding.
> 
> To worm them, get apple flavored ivermectin horse wormer at TSC. Cut crust off a slice of bread, put some wormer on the bread, fold in half and mash the edges together, making a wormer pillow. Toss over the fence to each pig. To condition them to the bread, toss them bread for several days before worming.  You can also toss them hard boiled eggs for a treat, the sow will love them.
> 
> If the sow is pregnant, she has brought you a gift. She, herself, is a gift. Merry Christmas!


Excellent advice!


----------



## Mini Horses

That video had no SMELL !!!    One of the best parts of coffee.   

Supposed to be 26 with feel like of upper teens with winds in AM.   I'll be smelling coffee then.  Made sure troughs were all full....easier to break ice.   Plus all goats & horses got extra hay late tonight.  Fun.  It's almost freezing now.   Back to low 40s afternoon, so not the hang around temps you Northerners have.  Glad they are in your area, not mine.   Not cold friendly!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Windchill makes it feel like 1° 🥶


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We got about 10” of snow yesterday and overnight....going to make the day interesting.  Especially since we got a new pig!  No name yet, or pictures but I’ll work on that.  Going to visit all my family in a Pgh on Saturday for Christmas and I am sooo excited!!


----------



## Mini Horses

You two sure make MY cold morning seem tame.   I'm still COLD!!   Gloves & hats in use.   That's why I live South of ya.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Back to low 40s afternoon, so not the hang around temps you Northerners have. Glad they are in your area, not mine. Not cold friendly!


So you are saying you wouldn't have wanted to go out with me at 7:30 AM when it was -7.4°F to put the trash and recycles at the road and then tend to morning animal chores??


----------



## Baymule

I have drank all my coffee. Still in sweats, slobbed out. For the first time ever, my husband has gotten dressed and beaten me out the door. He's on the tractor, working on his obsession, the driveway. More power to him. In a short time, my animals will go into revolt, wondering why he is outside and I'm not. LOL Carson is on the porch, peering in at me. Guess I'll get dressed and go outside. Later we will go to Lowes and get my favorite gift, 5 pound boxes of deck screws in 3" and 4". My pork and chicken customer gave us a $100 Lowes gift card! So I get 2 Boxes of screws at $30 each and BJ gets a tote of pea gravel for his beloved driveway for $44. That will finish out the driveway, then we can start on the carport and driveway extension to the carport. That will be another project as I have stored lumber in it since we moved here. The pile has been considerably whittled down, so will clean out and sort into keeper and burn piles, fill in holes dug by dogs and start rocking it! Wonder what it feels like to park car/truck in carport? Get out at night, the flood/motion light comes on and lights our way to the porch? That will be AMAZING!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Wonder what it feels like to park car/truck in carport? Get out at night, the flood/motion light comes on and lights our way to the porch? That will be AMAZING!


 As a Texan, I've always imagined you riding up to the door on your horse, throwing the reins over the hitching rail, sashaying into the house, tossing hubby a fiver, and saying "take good care of my horse, pardner. Extra oats, its cold tonight."


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> You two sure make MY cold morning seem tame.   I'm still COLD!!   Gloves & hats in use.   That's why I live South of ya.


I don't mind a bit of winter... but seems to be early.. honestly always wanted to move just a bit further south. Like the Ozarks or perhaps southern Indiana. But probably stuck for a while.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Bruce , and  @promiseacres ,  that is too dang cold! We don't get the real cold stuff until Jan.or Feb. usually. Although it's hard to say what is usual anymore. @Baymule , I cracked up at you guys favorite gifts - deck screws and gravel, haha. You're easy to buy for  😋.

We got snow last night, still coming down as dandruff. It's light and powdery so no need to worry about taking it off the CP hay shed for now. Broke the sled out for the morning feeding. I was happy to see some accumulation, but it will make trying to keep up with the manure a bit tricky. I refuse to hunt through inches of snow to pick up turds. Gonna get on that fat bike today and run the dogs around the "loop". Soon as we get a good pack on the gravel road I can start using the kicksled. Yeehaw!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay i changed my mind nope not moving north cant deal with those temps 50 is cold to me. still not doing much but feeling better did some mild cleaning this morning and took the pig half a banana and a mostly eaten peanut butter sandwich that the chickens end up eating. so far i am getting better quickly probably helped my youngest son didn't jump on me or land on my stomach like he did day before yesterday which didn't help.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> For the first time ever, my husband has gotten dressed and beaten me out the door.


Probably because you had him tied down before he got the all clear from the doctor. He's raring to go get stuff done that he's been kept from.



thistlebloom said:


> @Bruce , and @promiseacres , that is too dang cold! We don't get the real cold stuff until Jan.or Feb. usually.


Unusually early for us as well. We don't usually go sub 0°F until Jan and Feb. It has warmed up to +5°F, likely the high for the day.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> For the first time ever, my husband has gotten dressed and beaten me out the door.



Geeze, couldn't he just ask you to go outside nicely?


----------



## Xerocles

thistlebloom said:


> Geeze, couldn't he just ask you to go outside nicely?


  I was thinking the EXACT same thing, but I didn't have the nerve to say it!


----------



## Baymule

@Xerocles a good cowgirl unsaddles her own horse and sees to its care. No Prima Donna here! 

DH was raring to go this morning. Good for him!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> @Xerocles a good cowgirl unsaddles her own horse and sees to its care.



Amen, sistah!  And the horse is fed before the cowgirl eats.


----------



## farmerjan

Xerocles said:


> As a Texan, I've always imagined you riding up to the door on your horse, throwing the reins over the hitching rail, sashaying into the house, tossing hubby a fiver, and saying "take good care of my horse, pardner. Extra oats, its cold tonight."


@Xerocles   comment had me practically rolling on the floor!!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

The horse I had when I was a teenager came in the house with me. I never told my Mom until years later.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well i believe its official muffin is pregnant her milk line has in larged  and seems like she starting to produce milk i watching from window.


I did think she looked pregnant in the picture.  You are getting quite a bargain for having them just wander into the yard.  I agree that you should get the 3 younger ones up to size enough to kill..... b'bq pigs maybe?   Let the sow have her pigs, maybe sell some as feeder pigs... advertise in the paper or something.  Make a little money and put some in the freezer for your growing (in size) family.  You really did luck out.  

Congrats on the baby and your kids are absolutely adorable in the pictures with the baby.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Going to be another beautiful day. Our little granddaughters are having a Christmas program at 10 this morning. All the kids in their day care sing Christmas songs. They are so cute.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

considering how much pork we go through i would say it was a very big blessing. no telling for sure until she pops but she tolerates the piglets but will toss them if they annoy her or get to close to her food. i remember my other sow with her piglets and she wouldnt toss them for eating lol so we be watching regardless. but so far they get along well with the birds it that changes we through a fence up to seperate them but until then i am just getting use to doing inside chores with four lol four oh my its hard to believe. the dog does fine for the most part she tolerates the pigs as long as my kids are in the front yard and no where near the pen otherwise she feels the need to threaten the pigs. the pigs have already learned she can't get them so they just ignore her. i was able to do small chores including collecting eggs with out much pain and today its all gone so i be trying to do the same amount and build back up until i am healed. i won't be lifting feed bags anytime soon but i can water and throw a small bucket of feed i know i suck at behaving lol. my husband kinda frustrated he not really used to doing all my work and he barely able to handle the kids,cook and try to keep up with dishes. i can't stand watching all the cleaning i got done be pointless and get messed up so quickly lol. i been doing some laundry and other small chores. i am not a sit still person its driving me crazy i couldn't sit still when i have birth the other times either. Lilian is doing well she a little piggy she likes to eat. she very calm baby she doesn't cry much even when she hungry she just starts making feed me noises then if i don't get her soon enough she start crying but as soon as she picked up she stops. she also so far sleep pretty well at night i am spoiled rotten with my kids in that since all mine slept really well at night. 
on other news my husband grandfather is in the hospital he having some medical issues they want to keep him another day atleast and will go from there. they haven't seen the new one yet but no way i am taking her to the hospital at her age. 
my parents are suppose to come up today to see her they plan to spend the night in a hotel and see us again tomorrow not sure how up for that i am but my husband and i have decide to say if baby and i get to worn out that we tell them it's family nap time and we see them later kind of thing. 
it's suppose to rain all day... and be cold 54 the high i know i am a wimp but seriously wet and cold blah. yesterday its was nice and sunny and high 61 so baby and i got some fresh air and sun (she was bundled up) but it was nice to get outside.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my husband kinda frustrated he not really used to doing all my work and he barely able to handle the kids,cook and try to keep up with dishes.


It should give him a good perspective on all that you do when he isn't looking and an appreciation for it.


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my husband and i have decide to say if baby and i get to worn out that we tell them it's family nap time and we see them later kind of thing.


You sound like you've got yourself and your life together. I think we're ALL proud of you. Just remember, if you find it is overcoming you, you have friends on here who are willling to listen. Post partum blues and depression are very real as your body gets it's hormones back in order. My ex-wife had a terrible time of it. So, anytime the stress is building up, jump on here and blab away. We care. Keep up the good work....just don't try to do TOO much of it at once.
God bless.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

these pigs are getting plump fast lol they were so skinny even the runt looks much better.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baby picture because she so sweet! Miss muffin discovered another place to sleep lol


----------



## Baymule

Free sausage! 

Your baby is beautiful and sweet.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol and here I been thinking bacon lol two meats my kids love bacon and pork chops lol


----------



## Bruce

Looks like the chickens and geese couldn't care less that the pigs are in there with them!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not really but when the pigs start rooting in the hay the chickens get excited.


----------



## Bruce

Digging up treats for the chickens! What good guests those pigs are.


----------



## farmerjan

You really lucked out.  4 new FREE porkers, a possible new litter coming, and a BEAUTIFUL new BABY.  All in less than a weeks time.  Gives you something more to celebrate and be thankful for on Christmas.


----------



## Xerocles

Shortest day of the year! More sunlight starting tomorrow! OK, so the simple things bring me joy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> So you are saying you wouldn't have wanted to go out with me at 7:30 AM when it was -7.4°F to put the trash and recycles at the road and then tend to morning animal chores??



CORRECT!!     NOT my kind of weather....nope, not me.  Sorry, Bruce, you would be out there alone.    




Xerocles said:


> Shortest day of the year! More sunlight starting tomorrow! OK, so the simple things bring me joy.



And ME, toooooo.   I'm gonna count every minute from now until we have a "decent" day length.   I'm a daylight at 6AM until 9PM type.      While I'm at it, nothing below 40 or above 85 degrees.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Slept in...it was lovely. DH only has 4 hours to work the rest of the year.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We have some people we met yesterday coming over so their kids can hold the newest baby lamb. It will be fun.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> Shortest day of the year! More sunlight starting tomorrow! OK, so the simple things bring me joy.


Yep, a WHOLE less than one second for us! I'm sure I will notice. 

Of course sunrise will continue to get later. Currently 7:25, it will continue getting later until it is at 7:29 on the 30th, continuing that until Jan 6th when it will reverse. Back to 7:25 on Jan 16th. But the sun will set 1 minute later tomorrow than it will today and a bit later every day after. That is the one that affects MY behavior as it means I will slowly begin to go out later to carry the 3 STUPID chickens from the feed room to the coop after all the hens have gone to roost. Why these same three INSIST on being carried into the safety of the coop every night is beyond my minimal level of comprehension.


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> Yep, a WHOLE less than one second for us! I'm sure I will notice.
> .


 Hey. Don't be a "gloomy gus". One second can make a difference. Like yesterday. Had I only been one second quicker making it to the bathroom......


----------



## Bruce

Though that isn't really funny at all!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yes it is, especially  when it happens to someone other than yourself....don't  ask me how I know


----------



## Mini Horses

We are a few hours into "official" winter....it's frost & fog here.   Looks strange with white into white & the tree line is a barely seen shadow.  I know there is a house somewhere across the road -- but even the road is "gone".    However, they say we will see the sun later and that it will go from our current 26 to 50!   Pretty normal this time of year.

Those of you with snow, hope YOU enjoy it (some do) but, this is as "white" as I want.     

I'm enjoying day 2 of 6 that I get to stay home.      Been pacing myself to enjoy being & doing, not just rushing to get it done.  It's a little different and a lovely change.   Had a week off about a month ago.  Maybe this is a trend.  No, just normal job slowdown.   Right now entire month of Jan looks like 5 days at home & 2 at work weeks.  Feb will pick up a little and March starts killer hours of work.    Would be nice to have the does kid, while I'm home to help separate.  

One of the things I'm planning is to get done with the prep of barn stalls for kidding pens.  I see a load of shavings in my immediate future.  LOL   Also,  a big clean out and re-bed the goat barn -- it's a BIG run-in.   The garden area will benefit from some added cover to finish out over winter.   It's all good.  Don't see extreme cold for next couple weeks, so the power wash/disinfect of stalls should dry well over a couple of days.  All dirt floor but, rubber stall mats in front  2/3.   Works well for the horses and the goats have done ok with them -- I cover with shavings -- but they don't segregate their potty to rear of stalls as a horse will.  Easy to hose off tho, once soiled shavings removed.   Lot of mulch will happen over next few months.   

Several of the old hens have begun to come back  into  lay,   Plus the 5  young hens grown out from mid summer hatch have started up.  My customers are happy!   I am happy because I like to collect eggs....and egg sales help feed bills!    The seven 4 mo old pullets I added late summer began laying a couple months ago & are very dependable now.   Things are picking up.

Time to go feed.    Enjoy your day.....


----------



## Baymule

I slept late this morning! I never even woke up last night. It’s cold but sunny, promises to be a beautiful day. BJ wants to work on the driveway, so that’s what we’ll do today.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

making me jealous bay lol, the kids had alittle to much excitement  yesterday both my boys got a late nap and stayed up late. the younger boy kept falling asleep and waking up all the way till about 12 were he decided to stay up and play. hubby tried for about a hour at that point while i dealt with baby and still couldn't get both boys to sleep one went down but the younger didnt so i got done with baby went and dealt with the 1 year old and finally got him to bed about 2 and of course they wake up around 8am bouncing off the walls so they will have an early or on time nap today and the be forced to play outside till dinner time life is so unfair to the lol. my husband dad is having his Christmas party today we see if we make it, baby and i probably won't go to avoid exposing her to lots of people. also need to send hubby to store to get the a2 milk our older sob can drink he pretty well out and can't stomach the regular a1 protein milk so a2 it is until i get goats again. my parents apparently think my life is chaos lol the had three kids my brothers are 2 years apart and i an 10 years younger the  both of them lol. i enjoy my chaos


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> also need to send hubby to store to get the a2 milk our older sob can drink


I know it is a typo but pretty darn


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol always have to have a battle with auto correct lol


----------



## Baymule

Morning y'all.  Coffee is ready, breakfast is link sausage from Wilbur, fried eggs and toast with home made wild plum jam. Woke up at 2:00 AM, coyotes were howling, I walked out on the porch to listen. I got up 3 more times, the dogs are quiet when the coyotes light up. Finally got up at 4:20. BJ made coffee while I made breakfast. Got a load of clothes washing, got to go get feed today.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee! Have a Christmas this afternoon.  Sleeping is getting to be a habit.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, Bay, I got feed yesterday -- and my back is telling me it was a little too much after moving 1/2 ton of hay!   Couple aspirin, coffee and some stretching will set it right in short order.  LOL   Besides, I have to go back today for the one kind they were out of...at least it's only 7 miles away.  It's ok.     Overcast but a nice 42 this morn.   May get some sprinkles later, nothing big.   Hey, looks to be mid to upper 50s next ten days!!   I'm home, can enjoy that.

Your breakfast sounds good but, I'm having a bowl of chili this AM.   Weird, I know but not a big egg eater.   Will have them Christmas morn in a casserole at DDs.   That's about it for me, although I love quiche.   AND I actually scrambled one with onion earlier this week.   Try to make myself eat them as they are available and well, you know...grow your own & all that.   Favorite is with onion & green pepper.   I'm missing the glasses of fresh milk since having dried everyone up with kidding coming.   Guess I need to grab some frozen to thaw.   

Have this new ipad to get set up and DGD is out of school -- looks like a good match to get it done.       Will set that up when I go open the coops, take eggs to them and drop her some gas $$.   First year she's driving and I haven't needed to take her Christmas shopping for her mom's gift.  Growing up!

My back is  agreeing to work now.   Need to get going.


----------



## Bruce

Do you like potatoes Mini? One of my favorite breakfasts is potatoes cut quite small fried with sausage, add some scallions or onions, then whisked egg poured over it then all cooked together.


----------



## thistlebloom

That sounds good! I don't often have breakfast, though DH usually has eggs and now and then hash browns with it, his most favorite breakfast food. We've backed off the hash brown breakfast menu because he's pre-diabetic, and since my soil has scab I haven't grown our own potatoes for a few years. My morning energizer is a large green smoothie. Which is actually pretty gross so we just chug them down. No sissy fruit additives for us! I decided we weren't getting enough greens a few years ago so that's where that started. We call it our daily pond sludge.


----------



## Bunnylady

thistlebloom said:


> My morning energizer is a large green smoothie. Which is actually pretty gross so we just chug them down.



I long ago decided that if we had to eat "Purina People Chow," we'd be a lot thinner! When meals are just "get it over with," you do tend to consume a lot less.

It's been an interesting couple of months. A couple of years ago, I started selling crocheted chicken and cardinal ornaments at the place where I buy feed. In mid-October, they said they'd already been getting inquiries, did I want to do it again? I said sure, why not. I've been making ornaments ever since - at last count, we've sold about 200 of 'em. New this year were turkeys and sheep


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> I long ago decided that if we had to eat "Purina People Chow," we'd be a lot thinner! When meals are just "get it over with," you do tend to consume a lot less.
> 
> It's been an interesting couple of months. A couple of years ago, I started selling crocheted chicken and cardinal ornaments at the place where I buy feed. In mid-October, they said they'd already been getting inquiries, did I want to do it again? I said sure, why not. I've been making ornaments ever since - at last count, we've sold about 200 of 'em. New this year were turkeys and sheep



And you waited until two days before Christmas to share this with us WHY? 
Now I'm not a sheep person but those sheep are adorable!! Since it's just me, I don't do Christmas trees (I just close my eyes and see it from memories past) but if I did, I would order a couple sets of these for NEXT year. These ornaments are just spectacular. No wonder the store was having "inquiries".
 Oh, and for Christmas dinner, I was thinking "kibbles and bits" as a special treat.


----------



## Xerocles

It's raining HARD today, so except for absolute necessities, it's been an indoor day. Typically lunch is forgone, or maybe a quick sandwich. But as I was stuck inside and I'd rather cook than clean, I decided to make spaghetti. WHY I decided to take a shortcut with the noodles I don't know, but instead of grabbing the colander to drain, I opted to use the lid on the pot to drain. The lid slipped. Most of the noodles went into the sink. Nyx loved her lunch. I had a light lunch after all.


----------



## Mini Horses

The ornaments are fantastic!!  I'd say do them all winter & be ready for next Fall!!     No goats?  LOL

@Xerocles, Same here....no tree.   BUT, I do have a cute little wire tree that's glittery and about 2' tall.   I put it in a plastic bag and if doing any "Christmas entertaining" I put it out.  It hasn't been out in 2 yrs but, who knows??

Since I have some much needed and appreciated time at home, I'm doing inside and outside things, as it hits my fancy.  Yesterday I did some 10 min jobs that you have annoying you -- will get to it later things -- several were done yesterday as I just took the time to stop & fix it!

Have been sorting thru boxes....upon boxes....a few at a time.   Right now I'm doing a LOT of laundry.  A box full of great shirts and some long johns -- all in "like new" condition and waiting for me to re-discover them.  Now I don't need to go shopping.  LOL


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> We call it our daily pond sludge.


That does NOT sound appetizing!



Bunnylady said:


> I've been making ornaments ever since - at last count, we've sold about 200 of 'em. New this year were turkeys and sheep


Super cute!



Xerocles said:


> Nyx loved her lunch. I had a light lunch after all.


That is one way to keep your caloric intake down. Hopefully you'll get more of it next time. I cook pasta in a metal mesh basket with a handle, not sure what it was originally supposed to be used for. When the pasta is done I take the pot over to the sink, lift the basket out with the spaghetti "fork/spoon thing" and put it in the sink. Return the pot of hot water to the stove. It adds a bit of heat to the house as it cools.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> It adds a bit of heat to the house as it cools.



And some "most often" needed moisture to the air.


----------



## Bruce

TRUE!!!! We have a humidifier in the dining living room area and a pot of water on the wood stove in the living room. Any extra in the kitchen/bath/bedroom area is a plus in the winter.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> I long ago decided that if we had to eat "Purina People Chow," we'd be a lot thinner! When meals are just "get it over with," you do tend to consume a lot less.
> 
> It's been an interesting couple of months. A couple of years ago, I started selling crocheted chicken and cardinal ornaments at the place where I buy feed. In mid-October, they said they'd already been getting inquiries, did I want to do it again? I said sure, why not. I've been making ornaments ever since - at last count, we've sold about 200 of 'em. New this year were turkeys and sheep View attachment 68305View attachment 68306View attachment 68307View attachment 68308



Those sure are cute... I hope you are getting lots of money for them.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I have to chime in..... you waited til now to show us...... Okay, now how much and pictures of all the other ones. I am serious...... There are a couple of the turkeys that I would like and a sheep or 2. Add cost of shipping..... come on, homemade is nice.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Yeah, I have to chime in..... you waited til now to show us...... Okay, now how much and pictures of all the other ones. I am serious...... There are a couple of the turkeys that I would like and a sheep or 2. Add cost of shipping..... come on, homemade is nice.


x2! I love those!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Watching the sunrise through the pine trees. Merry Christmas y’all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Merry Christmas backatcha - and to all the BackYardHerders!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Chores are later and later since I have been sleeping in...


----------



## Xerocles

Just did my Christmas "good deed". There was a car wreck in front of my property. Setting sun is DIRECTLY in front of the highway this time of year. One car put on brakes (due to the sun). Car behind got stopped in time. Car behind that one didn't. I checked to see about any injuries, emergency crews notified, etc. Car with a mom and 3 pre-teen daughters. Truck wiith a "good ol boy". Everyone was ok. Hwy patrol took forever to come. So I came to the house and made a pot of hot chocolate and thermosed to them. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You did a good thing!


----------



## Bruce

I'm glad there were no injuries. There is a place on I/89 running south just north of Winooski where people come around the curve to the left and are blinded at the "right" time of morning. Doesn't help that twice a year the clocks change and it happens all over again.


----------



## farmerjan

So very glad that there were no injuries for all in the accident.  Good for you being the good Samaritan.  Merry Christmas to you and to all BYH 'ers


----------



## Mini Horses

Merry Christmas ALL  !!!🎅


Slow morning here.  Breakfast with DD & DGD in a while.....then "home alone".  LOL   As in the movie, sometimes we have surprises.    Yesterday, as I was putting out hay, a goat horn hit me just above the eyebrow.  Not a seemingly hard hit, put a little bump quickly arose.  Once inside, I saw the little bruise spot.   This morning, when washing my face, I looked into the mirror and saw this surprise decoration....





I haven't had a shiner in years!  LOL   Hope it clears some before I head back to work....don't think I have enough concealer to cover this.      Yep all from that little round spot above the eyebrow.


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses wow, that's pretty ugly. Hope it heals fast. 

Merry Christmas, gifts are open, breakfast made and ate and chores done. A nap sounds lovely.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW, that's quite a shiner.   Have a good one and just tell everyone that you got it worse than the other guy!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Merry Christmas everyone! @Mini Horses you got a not so pretty Christmas present. LOL 

We are out of town, neighbors are watching our place. One neighbor texted at 8:30 last night, our dogs were going nuts. He walked to the fence, didn’t see anything, dogs settled down. Dogs went nuts again around 10, neighbor Robert drove over, pulled up to gate and walked to the house. He said Sentry was really barking. Didn’t see anything, went home. At 1AM neighbor Ron heard the dogs barking like mad, he drove over. Carson had a bobcat cornered right at the sheep barn. Carson turned his head to look at Ron, the bobcat took off. So a bobcat is stalking our lambs! So proud of our dogs and grateful for the best neighbors anyone could ever have. When Robert goes to feed this evening, I told him to put Trip on the sheep barn for the night. Love our dogs and neighbors! Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## Bruce

That was close Bay!!! Good doggies!



farmerjan said:


> WOW, that's quite a shiner.   Have a good one and just tell everyone that you got it worse than the other guy!!!!


Oh HECK NO! you say "Yeah but you should see the other guy!".

Wow Mini, that is pretty ugly if you don't mind me saying so. On the other hand you could have lost an eye if the horn hit was an inch or so farther down so not too bad after all is considered.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Geeze Louise @Mini Horses !  That looks pretty impressive!  Hope it doesn't get even worse.  Really glad it hit your head and not your eye!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Carson had a bobcat cornered right at the sheep barn.



GOOD DOGS!!!  Great neighbors to keep coming back.   You have said there were bobcats seen around and about!!  Hope they stay away.....or get shot.



Bruce said:


> Oh HECK NO! you say "Yeah but you should see the other guy!".



LOL that's my story line, Bruce!!!      

It's not sore but I was shocked to see it this morning as it was only the little spot when I when to bed.   Imagine my surprise when I looked in the mirror.  Could have been a lot worse.    It doesn't look so bad to me --if I'm not at the mirror. LOL

Guess I need to start using the dehorning iron.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  most of the kids managed to drag themselves to Christmas church...  but I mean DRAG themselves. None were able to serve.... so the poor priest, with zero helpers,  on occasion lost track of where he was supposed to be in the service.   

But... it was a great service,  I enjoy the jillion psalms, and old and new testament readings. 

So... we are postponing the Christmas feast until children are fever free.    

So, Gospel reading:





Church after the service:




Not the best church photo though... so one from last month:


----------



## farmerjan

Love the photo with the snow coming down.  Hope the kids all feel better.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so first thing Merry Christmas all. 
secondly i am pretty sure this wont be approved off but i wanted to see how much the pigs where adjusting to us and well to push the envelope i am not good at all when it comes to leaving well enough alone lol. anyways so this morning I made pancakes way to many and as i already have 4 gallon bags of pancakes in the freezer i decided the left over pancakes would go to the pigs. so i went out to feed them and decided to see if the sow would take one from my hand and well she did the first time the next time she didn't but its shows they learning to trust us so that's good in some ways if we end up keeping her. either ways it was interesting lol my husband just shock his head. he laughs because every animal i have ever handled seems to like me almost to much. lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Alaskan said:


> Well...  most of the kids managed to drag themselves to Christmas church...  but I mean DRAG themselves. None were able to serve.... so the poor priest, with zero helpers,  on occasion lost track of where he was supposed to be in the service.
> 
> But... it was a great service,  I enjoy the jillion psalms, and old and new testament readings.
> 
> So... we are postponing the Christmas feast until children are fever free.
> 
> So, Gospel reading:
> View attachment 68346
> 
> Church after the service:
> View attachment 68347
> 
> Not the best church photo though... so one from last month:
> View attachment 68345


Oh my gosh...are you Byzantine Catholic?? I am...I can’t believe it..when I saw the first picture I saw the set up, and was taken aback, but thought how rare it is to see another church like this....unfortunately where I live now, there are no Byzantine churches and we go to Roman, which is fine, but I do miss the rituals and the old traditions.  My hubby doesn’t miss the long masses ...lol. We are of the same faith but he wasn’t raised going to Byzantine so there isn’t the same appreciation. What wonderful pictures...we also called our church a Greek Catholic, so perhaps that’s what you are...or even Orthodox..they are basically the same....I’m just thrilled to see the cross!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

It got warmer here, we still have much snow, but everything has turned to the crust on top, and where we have walked and drove, is just sheets of ice.  It’s sooo bad. My husband has to empty our dump truck today and go get stones to put on our very large driveway so we don’t have accidents..only a matter of time.  Knock on wood.   But, hopefully with a little sunshine more will melt..finally and we’ll see a bit of grass?  I just know the animals are loving it!!  The goats barely wanted to come in last night!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Yesterday was mid 60s.... I was ok with that. Went for a ride at home. Richie was feeling a bit onery and Kinzey and I fell off.... Kinzey did get on the mini after that but she is now afraid of Richie again....  we were riding bareback... he did a little hop then put his head down to eat....so nothing for me to hold onto... it's her second time coming off...  he was gold after that. 


Today we are moving a trailer load of hay and fix roofs, and possibly some firewood.


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> It got warmer here, we still have much snow, but everything has turned to the crust on top, and where we have walked and drove, is just sheets of ice.  It’s sooo bad. !



I shudder just thinking about it.  It's 38f this morning at 7:30, but going into the 60s, just as yesterday. I happily forgo the white Christmas thing.
Yesterday was pretty much a routine day at my place. Was going to finish cutting the trees in the garden plot. As I poured gasoline into my chainsaw, it poured out equally quickly! Lots of luck finding a small engine repair shop open on Christmas day. So. Off comes the cover. (I really don't know beans about engines, but am ok at remembering how to put things back that I take apart.) Found the culprit. A fuel line had come off. But the space was too small for human fingers. Too small even for needle nose pliers. Oh, for a set of 10 inch hemostats! But, no. So. The carburetor had to come off.   ??? How? Eventually got it off, still had to use needle nose to reach the fuel line, put back on, only to discover I had disconnected yet ANOTHER line in the process!  Finally, after about 4 hours of head scratching and improvising I had a functioning saw again. Life on the farm! I only had time to cut 16 trees before dark. So, back to finish up (hopefully) today. Hope everyone else had a merry Christmas!


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Yesterday was mid 60s.... I was ok with that. Went for a ride at home. Richie was feeling a bit onery and Kinzey and I fell off.... Kinzey did get on the mini after that but she is now afraid of Richie again....  we were riding bareback... he did a little hop then put his head down to eat....so nothing for me to hold onto... it's her second time coming off...  he was gold after that.
> 
> 
> Today we are moving a trailer load of hay and fix roofs, and possibly some firewood.



I'm glad neither of you got hurt. Hopefully it was a soft landing... 
I don't recall, is Richie a Halflinger? Sometimes those really broad ones are harder to stay on bareback. Kind of like riding a slick barrel, lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

We had such a nice day yesterday. Both boys were here and Kid#1's GF.  I made a nice breakfast, but had to get up at 4 since I was so tired Christmas Eve I didn't do the prep I had planned on. So I was really tired when they all left around two.  Think I'm fighting off whatever crud is circulating now. Really need this coffee, and today I have whipping cream to put in it!


----------



## Alaskan

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh my gosh...are you Byzantine Catholic?? I am...I can’t believe it..when I saw the first picture I saw the set up, and was taken aback, but thought how rare it is to see another church like this....unfortunately where I live now, there are no Byzantine churches and we go to Roman, which is fine, but I do miss the rituals and the old traditions.  My hubby doesn’t miss the long masses ...lol. We are of the same faith but he wasn’t raised going to Byzantine so there isn’t the same appreciation. What wonderful pictures...we also called our church a Greek Catholic, so perhaps that’s what you are...or even Orthodox..they are basically the same....I’m just thrilled to see the cross!  Merry Christmas!


Yep, lots of different kinds of Orthodox, Russian, Greek, Romanian, Georgian, Serbian, etc..  the one we go to is Antiochian Orthodox.


Xerocles said:


> I shudder just thinking about it.  It's 38f this morning at 7:30, but going into the 60s, just as yesterday. I happily forgo the white Christmas thing.
> Yesterday was pretty much a routine day at my place. Was going to finish cutting the trees in the garden plot. As I poured gasoline into my chainsaw, it poured out equally quickly! Lots of luck finding a small engine repair shop open on Christmas day. So. Off comes the cover. (I really don't know beans about engines, but am ok at remembering how to put things back that I take apart.) Found the culprit. A fuel line had come off. But the space was too small for human fingers. Too small even for needle nose pliers. Oh, for a set of 10 inch hemostats! But, no. So. The carburetor had to come off.   ??? How? Eventually got it off, still had to use needle nose to reach the fuel line, put back on, only to discover I had disconnected yet ANOTHER line in the process!  Finally, after about 4 hours of head scratching and improvising I had a functioning saw again. Life on the farm! I only had time to cut 16 trees before dark. So, back to finish up (hopefully) today. Hope everyone else had a merry Christmas!



Sounds like a normal "if it can go wrong it will" kind of day!

On Monday as people were starting to get sick... we wanted to do a quick plow.... one 4-wheeler didn't have the battery put back in, the other wheeler kept stalling for mysterious reasons, and the plow truck wouldn't start at all!!!

We gave up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

went and saw two houses today one you could tell needed foundation work the floor wasnt level and neither were several door frames and cracks everywhere that house is no away.  the second house was small and cute had one acre with it but lots of surrounding farm land so possibly able to purchase more land later. the kids lived it they did not want to leave lol. should be two more houses at some point. we what happens.


----------



## Bruce

I think you'ld want to check on the possibility of more land before you bought. It would be a real bummer to want to add acreage and find out the land will be sold to a developer for WAY more $/acre than it would sell as farmland. 



Alaskan said:


> So... we are postponing the Christmas feast until children are fever free.


Somehow I missed that your kids were sick, sorry to hear that. I hope recovery is quick and you and spouse don't get it.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> I'm glad neither of you got hurt. Hopefully it was a soft landing...
> I don't recall, is Richie a Halflinger? Sometimes those really broad ones are harder to stay on bareback. Kind of like riding a slick barrel, lol.


Yes a haflinger... he isn't as wide as some but....  I landed on my feet but she didn't. She got flung of my back as I fell forward, she was hanging on good. Probably my twisting to stay up didn't help.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Somehow I missed that your kids were sick, sorry to hear that. I hope recovery is quick and you and spouse don't get it.



Spouse now has it too....

I called a friend that plows... begged to be put on his list...  luckily he said he can cover us.  So yeah.

He will plow tomorrow for everyone up here, and also make sure the church is plowed Saturday and Sunday. 

Huge relief!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So my hubby started working on another part of the new chicken coop today!  This thing is going to be 12” high!  They will love it!  We sold the mini pig on Christmas Eve...made a little profit...but with all the work Chris did to build her a special 4”x8room in the barn..with carpet and heat!   Well, we lost money due to all of his labor.  We’re going to take the room thing apart because it’s in the way of my beautiful barn..but there goes another day o& work.  Anyway...it was sad to see the mini pig go, because she was adorable but I didn’t want a house pig...and she was like a puppy in here!  And I do not have time for that!  Plus she is wayyyy too delicate for this area...which the internet said nothing about.  Oh well, she went to a good home.  The two little girls have a babysitter who has a mini pig so they wanted one for a long time!


----------



## Baymule

We are back home, we had a nice Christmas at my sister's.  First thing I did was to hug the dogs! We are so proud of our dogs, keeping the sheep safe. There is a brand new lamb that the bobcat could have grabbed, but thanks to Carson and our neighbor, she is still here. We love our dogs!


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> with all the work Chris did to build her a special 4”x8room in the barn..with carpet and heat!


 Carpet and heat for the pigs room? I'm not laughing at you. I'm laughing at memories. My exGF got me into this animal thing (then left). The coop has linoleum floors, curtains on the nest boxes, curtains on the ventilation windows, they have a swing. And I finally drew the line when she wanted me to make them a couch! (She was serious).


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Carpet and heat for the pigs room? I'm not laughing at you. I'm laughing at memories. My exGF got me into this animal thing (then left). The coop has linoleum floors, curtains on the nest boxes, curtains on the ventilation windows, they have a swing. And I finally drew the line when she wanted me to make them a couch! (She was serious).
> View attachment 68365


There are ladies on BYCthat make coops with curtains, etc...but, they only stay nice for a short time, I would imagine...he put the carpet down because the mini pig can only withstand 50’-80’ and needs to be go potty in he4 litter box...we didn’t want to ruin her for the people who would buy her from us...but it was very funny when he told me what he was doing!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Carpet and heat for the pigs room? I'm not laughing at you. I'm laughing at memories. My exGF got me into this animal thing (then left). The coop has linoleum floors, curtains on the nest boxes, curtains on the ventilation windows, they have a swing. And I finally drew the line when she wanted me to make them a couch! (She was serious).
> View attachment 68365


Can you fit many chickens in that coop?  Looks smallish?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Drinking out of my new Indiana state park mug... my sis and her family and my Dad are coming this afternoon and spending the night.   
My hay shed is full enough for a month and DH got the roofs patched up yesterday. Today (before company gets here) we need to clean the bunny shed, move the camper to the farm and split, carry in firewood.  House needs some attention too.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> went and saw two houses today one you could tell needed foundation work the floor wasnt level and neither were several door frames and cracks everywhere that house is no away.  the second house was small and cute had one acre with it but lots of surrounding farm land so possibly able to purchase more land later. the kids lived it they did not want to leave lol. should be two more houses at some point. we what happens.


Yes definitely check before you make an offer.... how fun, it's stressful looking at houses but fun too.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres sounds like a full day -- and night!  Enjoy their visit.

@Xerocles  I think it's a lovely & colorful coop!   You still have it?

Well it was a balmy 40 here this morning and heading to mid 60s.  Way above the normal 50 day/30 night.  Not complaining!!  LOL

I've had 8 beautiful days at home. Alas, it ends today.  Work this afternoon & sun afternoon.   Hey, then another week at home!!  I'm liking it, a lot!   Getting some things done and plenty more to do.      Weather has been great.   Unusual -- we all know that quite often the nasty weather coincides with precious time off.

DS turned 53 yesterday  Even he was amazed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

we are they looked like they were getting some property measurements done baised off all the tape. and it's so an hour from any grocery store so not prime realistate  for the subdivision the realtor checking on that for us as well some other property in poth tx and they have some ordience limiting animals we also checking on on says only six hens dont know if that's per acre like all the other animal limits or not no rooster which is kinda sad i like my roosters .no pigs, fowl party poopers. but the houses are cheaper there  by that i mean you get the same size house and land near us for 300000 compared to 150000 big difference. some things i can live with i suppose lol. hubby has a first interview with one company this morning and has a second interview with another on Monday he says the first conversation he had with the guy was very promising so yeah however that one is in kennedy tx so we would look at poth more then. but we find out what he offers hubby. he talking if they ask him to work while he off from his current  compaining he be doing that i am fine with it ,he will be make extra money which works for us. there alot of tiny town areas that by towns i mean they just have a some people living in the area not even sure there is a post office. we wanting to stay close to 160000 which isnt much but we can was my afford the payments. which we more inclined to go for .


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', y'all!

Our first Christmas since my mother passed away . . . Dad and the brother I call "the Ubergeek" did a great job of hosting; while Mom was sorely missed, it wasn't as painful as I feared it might be. Mom really loved to decorate, and though she had scaled back in the last few years, when my brother was digging through the Christmas stuff, he was like, "why do you need 3 nativity sets? You only have one mantle to put them on" - I'm not sure even Mom could have explained that one.

I think I'm beginning to understand why, when she was at the hospice, Mom kept apologizing for leaving so much "mess" for us to deal with, though. Love you, Mom; though we may grouse, it's a labor of love, and we really don't mind at all.

Chainsaws. Why did it have to be chainsaws? Between 2018 being so wet, 2019 starting off so dry, and two hurricanes (Florence and Dorian), most of the pines on our place have been lost. Some got blown down, but many are standing dead.  A few days ago, my husband decided to try to deal with a few of the most worrisome ones. Trees #1 and 2 went pretty much where he wanted them to, but #3 was determined to be a problem. For one thing, it was leaning slightly. We moved the cars out of range, and I also shifted a bench seat - but not far enough. Hubs tied a rope to the tree to try to encourage it to go the way he wanted, but I had a really bad feeling about this one . . . I figured, I could stand and argue, or go in the house and pray that I was wrong. I chickened out and chose the latter.

Long story short(er), the tree went the wrong way on the "hinge." The rope held, but it didn't pull the tree the other way, it caused it to swing sideways as it fell, so it landed squarely on the bench seat and even clipped the house slightly. When Hubs saw which way the tree was heading, he jumped back out of the way, but the chainsaw was stuck and the bar got mangled beyond repair (the case got cracked, but it's otherwise still usable). Hubby dug out his battery-powered chainsaw and tried to rescue the gas-powered one, but his valiant little electric finally gave up the ghost - the motor burned out. Fortunately, it managed to hang in there just long enough to free the other chainsaw, and for some reason, Hubs had a spare bar and chain for it, so the tree did get cut up and removed from the front of the house. When it became clear that the electric was no longer among the living, Hubby found a beefier version on eBay.  When it got here, it was already dark and cold out, so he assembled it on the kitchen counter (*sigh* "You might be a redneck if . . . .") After correcting whatever the previous owner had done to mutilate the chain, he has declared the new one a total upgrade from its predecessor. Merry Christmas, Hubs.

Thank you all for your compliments on the ornaments. as requested, here are some of the others: cardinals




and the chicken gang. I've done a few one-offs of other colors and breeds, but this is the basic flock.




And @Mini Horses  you asked about goats. I tried this yesterday - do you think it works?


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Can you fit many chickens in that coop?  Looks smallish?


Well, it has the requisite 24 sq ft open floor space mandated by the BYC chicken nazis, (6 chickens-no chicken math. I beg ppl to take eggs, cause 6 chicks give me more than I can use.) plus 3 spacious nest boxes, PLUS a 16 cubic foot enclosed storage area. With our relatively mild weather, chickens only go inside to lay and sleep. Even in inclimate weather, they choose to hang out UNDER the coop. And the run is about 275 sq ft, 1/2 in wire up 6 ft (with 2' apron around) and covered with chicken wire for overhead protection. The swing is in the run, suspended from the ridgepole by braided nylon line, about 5 ft above the ground-a 4" dia, 3 ft long sapling. With easy "hoping" access from the coop roof (where they like to hang out). And I haven't seen a chicken on that swing in over 8 months! I also have 30 sq ft of wire  "grass area" (currently growing winter rye) covered 2" above ground level so they get green stuff growing through + bugs attracted to it, without being able to scratch the grass to death in that area.
I cringe to mention this, but the coop does NOT have the required 1 sq ft/10 sq ft of floor space ventilation. Only about 2 sq ft ventilation.


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> Chainsaws. Why did it have to be chainsaws?



AMEN!

And, again. I LOVE those ornaments! Might even be incentive for me to start putting up a tree again. Any chance of horns on those goats?


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> This thing is going to be 12” high!


Is that a typo?



promiseacres said:


> Today (before company gets here) we need to clean the bunny shed, move the camper to the farm and split, carry in firewood.


Heck with that, you don't want the company to be bored, save some of those fun tasks until after they arrive. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> says only six hens dont know if that's per acre like all the other animal limits or not no rooster which is kinda sad i like my roosters .no pigs, fowl party poopers.


Probably town zoning ordinance, they don't care if you have 1/4 acre or 14 acres. And no pigs because everyone knows they will stink up the entire neighborhood. Not a lot of knowledge or flexibility behind some of those ordinances. 

The 8 houses up the road that runs past the south side of our property (dead end up there) are on property that used to be part of this property. The people we bought the place from had hacked off a chunk, made house lots, put in the road and sold the lots. The "rule" in that neighborhood is NO chickens ... but they can have camelids if they want. Most of the lots are 1 to 2 acres, half on fairly steep slopes mostly treed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

it's a zoning ordenice the other animal ordience mention  if you have two acres you can have 4 goats or sheep per acre, you can a one cow per acre one horse per acre and it said laying hens but was crossed out and put abit later you could have no more the 6 hens but did not say whether that was according to acre size as well or period. but it did say absolutely no roosters, fowl other the chickens and no pigs.


----------



## farmerjan

Stay away from any places that have those type of ordinances if you can.  They will wind up amending them in the future when they get their first complaint about a sheep or goat that got loose.  If they allow horses, then what about donkeys?  Can you imagine what a hullaballou  there would be over a donkey braying?  The roosters are because of the noise/crowing, early in the morning.  God forbid anyone has to be woken up before daylight.  
Most of those ordinances are for the whole lot that you have, regardless of the number of acres.  The "lot" is considered the unit.  But if it says 4 per acre on a 2 acre lot them maybe not.   Really, try to find something that is not in a restricted place.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i prefer not to live in any city limits personally. the Yorktown homes we looking at dont have ordinances. neither does Lewisville thats the one in the middle of now were the other in poth would be temporary until we could afford to move to another area but would allow my husband to work in kennedy however i told him we could rent but that limits the animals no matter what on that.


----------



## farmerjan

It's a real PAIN in the tail end to have to move when you have animals....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yup and the new piggy addition take awhile to grow out add in the fact the sow pregnant and when she pops those will take awhile to grow out and i refuse to kill a pregnant animal as does my husband so plus i kinda have a piggy obsession so yeah.


----------



## Bunnylady

Xerocles said:


> Any chance of horns on those goats?



Better?


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> Better?View attachment 68372


You're amazing. Simply AMAZING!


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> Better?View attachment 68372


I just scrolled down to the "buy, sell, trade" forum, and don't see your ornaments anywhere. Are you just showing off? Teasing us? Or just waiting for those of us "worthy" of these treasures to be determined?   yeah, I know Christmas is over, but there's NEXT year to prepare for.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Better?View attachment 68372


I am crazy impressed!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

how long have you been crocheting, i just started and i thought i was doing ok but girl you have loads of talent


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnylady said:


> And @Mini Horses you asked about goats. I tried this yesterday - do you think it works?



Oh, my goodness!!  Absolutely!!!    How adorable they all are.

I couldn't get the pictures to open in your post BUT when I tap on the quote in Xerodes, it opened!!   What talent you have there.!!

Speaking of goats --- Went out to feed this AM and NO goats.   WHAT???  14 does gone.  One had opened the gate (yes one can and I keep 2 different latches on there & had failed to engage the second yesterday after leaving out) -- I quickly surveyed the hay field across the road, nope.  My yard, nope. the fields on either side (which they rarely enter) -- another NOPE.   

Then, "when all else fails", I banged on their feed trough and hollered!  2X and I herd the bleats -- getting closer....there they were in the mares pasture.   They were happy to come thru the gate I opened for them and scampered off to their troughs -- "Good morning, mom.  We were looking for you! Just browsing until you cam out."  

It pays to teach them to come for feed.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Oh, my goodness!!  Absolutely!!!    How adorable they all are.
> 
> I couldn't get the pictures to open in your post BUT when I tap on the quote in Xerodes, it opened!!   What talent you have there.!!
> 
> Speaking of goats --- Went out to feed this AM and NO goats.   WHAT???  14 does gone.  One had opened the gate (yes one can and I keep 2 different latches on there & had failed to engage the second yesterday after leaving out) -- I quickly surveyed the hay field across the road, nope.  My yard, nope. the fields on either side (which they rarely enter) -- another NOPE.
> 
> Then, "when all else fails", I banged on their feed trough and hollered!  2X and I herd the bleats -- getting closer....there they were in the mares pasture.   They were happy to come thru the gate I opened for them and scampered off to their troughs -- "Good morning, mom.  We were looking for you! Just browsing until you cam out."
> 
> It pays to teach them to come for feed.


Sounds like a momentary panic there... glad they were fine.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Alaskan said:


> Sounds like a momentary panic there... glad they were fine.


I would’ve been scared no death!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Pour me a big cup! Livestock guardian wouldn't stop barking last night, and I have stalls to do today.


----------



## Mini Horses

BIG pot over there for all -- help yourself!  

We know the LGDs don't sound off for nothing -- that is worrisome, even when we know they are so capable -- of course a close neighbor may not be as impressed.  Like roosters, not always a welcome call.

It's extremely foggy here....3 days now.   Having an "Indian Summer" spell of weather here, so the warm days & cold nights produce this.   I'll take it in exchange for the nice day temps!  Buns off soon enough for me but, I don't do those early morning drives to work.

Found 3 bales of hay on side of road last night.  Yep, turned & went back for it.  Not good hay to feed BUT...garden mulch & chicken pens great.   FREE...that's me.   

Couple of my goats are starting to bag....we're 15-30 days out, looks like.  But been watching all the butts at the feed trough.

Romeo -- the breakout Saanen buck -- has been imprisoned again for about a week now.   He's calm & not terribly happy -- I'm good with it.   Auction is 1/11....bye Romeo.   Whatever the bid, it's OK!!   Yeah, he tap danced on my last nerve!  I've had dogs easier to keep penned.  He's a fence climber.

Home today.  Going to get something else done outside.  Another list cross-off.   Thawed a turkey, so I will stick that in the oven, yum!   Haven't had one in quite a while.  I see some winter meals for the freezer being worked up.  Anticipating a big dinner.

Hope everyone else has good weather and a great day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning yall. okay so the head banging is about our housing situation. we still house shopping but got an offer we also looking at. His grandparents are having a rough time with the cows and my husband and i are the only two willing to help( his aunt and dad refuse to feed them hay or help mend fences or catch the cows when the get out) anyways we were approached yesterday and offered two acres that would be transferred directly to our name when we said yes... we debating we lived here almost 6 years and been kinda tired of extend family nonsense  and the back and forth housing situation. we both still incline to move but worry about his grandparents with them being in 80s trying to tend fences and their cows much less driving the tractor to do so.


----------



## Baymule

Feed sack trained animals are always easier to get back in the fence! Glad you got them back in where they belong!

Coffee is good this morning. We are keeping the grand daughters for the weekend, until Monday morning, then I'll take the little girls to day care and the 12 year old home.  I put a mean rooster in the crock pot last night so they can feast on mean rooster soup. LOL LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Feed sack trained animals are always easier to get back in the fence! Glad you got them back in where they belong!
> 
> Coffee is good this morning. We are keeping the grand daughters for the weekend, until Monday morning, then I'll take the little girls to day care and the 12 year old home.  I put a mean rooster in the crock pot last night so they can feast on mean rooster soup. LOL LOL


Oh geez.. I have three cockerels that I must choose which one to keep. I still have my one rooster Spike, but I’m hoping with so many hens I can have two roosters.  Anyways...the one cockerel is out, he’s smaller and just not..up to par...the others...one is big, bright, beautiful feathers, but more quiet.  The other not as big, huge waddle and comb...witch might be a con here with the freezing temps..but he crows like crazy!  At this point his crow is a bit funny..like a teenager who’s voice is changing, but I can tell it’s getting there.  I’ll try to get pictures soon, but we have back to back family part today and tomorrow...so, who would you all choose?  Big and beautiful, or smaller and loud?


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning yall. okay so the head banging is about our housing situation. we still house shopping but got an offer we also looking at. His grandparents are having a rough time with the cows and my husband and i are the only two willing to help( his aunt and dad refuse to feed them hay or help mend fences or catch the cows when the get out) anyways we were approached yesterday and offered two acres that would be transferred directly to our name when we said yes... we debating we lived here almost 6 years and been kinda tired of extend family nonsense  and the back and forth housing situation. we both still incline to move but worry about his grandparents with them being in 80s trying to tend fences and their cows much less driving the tractor to do so.


Take that deal. The 2 acres will be in your name, it will be yours, you can build a house there and it will be YOURS. Family dynamics can kiss your butt. Heck, ask for 5 acres and you will care for their cows and mend fences. If they are paying for the supplies, keep the place up for them. Sure, it will get divided up between his Dad and aunt, who have done nothing to deserve it, but you will know that YOU did right by his grand parents and that is something that money can't buy. 

They offered you 2 acres, ask for 5, they might say ok. If not, take the two acres and it will be YOURS. At some point, they will be too old and feeble to do much of anything and you will have to do it all. Perhaps you could work out a deal for a steer every year for the freezer. Keep it on the pasture until close to butcher time, pen it on your place and feed it until slaughter. Yes it will be work for y'all, but look at the fantastic life you and your kids will have. There is no better way to teach your children to care about others, than by example.


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh geez.. I have three cockerels that I must choose which one to keep. I still have my one rooster Spike, but I’m hoping with so many hens I can have two roosters.  Anyways...the one cockerel is out, he’s smaller and just not..up to par...the others...one is big, bright, beautiful feathers, but more quiet.  The other not as big, huge waddle and comb...witch might be a con here with the freezing temps..but he crows like crazy!  At this point his crow is a bit funny..like a teenager who’s voice is changing, but I can tell it’s getting there.  I’ll try to get pictures soon, but we have back to back family part today and tomorrow...so, who would you all choose?  Big and beautiful, or smaller and loud?


Big and beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

WolfeMomma said:


> Pour me a big cup! Livestock guardian wouldn't stop barking last night, and I have stalls to do today.


Warning bark or DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!! bark? I think I would have gone out to check on the dog if it was too continuous. Maybe it felt the presence of "too much for me to handle if they come in" and needed some backup.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> so, who would you all choose? Big and beautiful, or smaller and loud?


Am I missing something? WHY would I want a loud rooster? And why would smaller be better?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok what do yall think? they gotten larger and her milk looks to be enlarging am I crazy??


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, the pig is enlarging.  LOL

I'm with Bay, ask for 5 acres.  They aren't really using it themselves anyway.  PLUS you can then afford to get a new trailer or build a house.  Win/Win   Now, DHs new job may be an issue....but, appears he is now in a "haven't decided" mode.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Bruce said:


> Warning bark or DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!! bark? I think I would have gone out to check on the dog if it was too continuous. Maybe it felt the presence of "too much for me to handle if they come in" and needed some backup.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? WHY would I want a loud rooster? And why would smaller be better?


We did check, was nothing that we could see or hear. Eventually he stopped but it took a while, which is weird because he normally never barks.


----------



## Baymule

WolfeMomma said:


> We did check, was nothing that we could see or hear. Eventually he stopped but it took a while, which is weird because he normally never barks.


We were gone Christmas Eve and our dogs went nuts. Neighbor Jimmy came over at 8:30, didn’t see anything and went back home. At 10:00 they went nuts again, neighbor Robert came over, didn’t see anything and went home. At 1:00 AM they went nuts again, neighbor Rob drove over, saw our big black Lab/Great Dane had a bobcat bayed at the barn. Carson turned his head to look at Ron, bobcat took off. 

Just because you don’t see whatever is out there, your dog does, plus he hears and smells it. He is on the job. We were gone and all our dogs were on the job. We have some awesome neighbors.


----------



## Bunnylady

Animals' senses are (for the most part) keener than ours, which is why I like to have some critter with me when I'm out after dark. I figure, if I keep an eye on them, they will let me know if there's something out there I need to know about.

Of course, when your Lab cross wakes you up all night long barking at the deer that keep cruising through the yard, it can get old fast.



Xerocles said:


> I just scrolled down to the "buy, sell, trade" forum, and don't see your ornaments anywhere.



Wellllllll . . . . 

I thought about listing them a couple of months ago, but at that time,  keeping up with the rate at which they were selling at the feed store, plus making the couple of dozen cardinals that my husband "ordered" to give to his customers, was keeping me pretty busy. Even on special orders, I hate to make people wait. Right now, I am taking advantage of the after-Christmas sales to stockpile supplies, which are going to get turned into a stockpile of critters that will hopefully keep things a bit less nutsy and even allow me to branch out a bit.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> how long have you been crocheting


Ummmm, let's see . . . . somewhere between 45 and 50 years. And to give credit where it's due, my daughter actually designed the sheep, originally as a plushy.

*sigh* Those of you with a creative streak know, when the muse speaks, she can be relentless. This happened today


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Warning bark or DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!! bark? I think I would have gone out to check on the dog if it was too continuous. Maybe it felt the presence of "too much for me to handle if they come in" and needed some backup.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? WHY would I want a loud rooster? And why would smaller be better?


A loud rooster scars away predators and alerts farmers to come running!!  The smaller one is more laidback, but we could probably win some contests with his waddle and comb...they are that big!!   But here..they will mostly get frostbite..and the best treatment is no treatment....I hate so see him go through all that


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i go for big simply because the chicks i hatch we wil end up eating and i like them to be on the bigger sidr


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> .....allow me to branch out a bit.


Branch out?? Are you gonna start crocheting barns and tractors next? You've pretty much got the animals covered.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

they are all so pretty!!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Baymule said:


> We were gone Christmas Eve and our dogs went nuts. Neighbor Jimmy came over at 8:30, didn’t see anything and went back home. At 10:00 they went nuts again, neighbor Robert came over, didn’t see anything and went home. At 1:00 AM they went nuts again, neighbor Rob drove over, saw our big black Lab/Great Dane had a bobcat bayed at the barn. Carson turned his head to look at Ron, bobcat took off.
> 
> Just because you don’t see whatever is out there, your dog does, plus he hears and smells it. He is on the job. We were gone and all our dogs were on the job. We have some awesome neighbors.


Agreed, there probably was something there. We just couldn't hear or see it. Last time it happened a couple months ago turned out it was a mole lol


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Raining.... which means a bit of a break. Spent yesterday hanging out with family, my sister and her family in the morning and then in laws in the evening. Fun times but am glad that it's done. Family all gave a us  bit of cash for our farm projects, .


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.  Raining.... which means a bit of a break. Spent yesterday hanging out with family, my sister and her family in the morning and then in laws in the evening. Fun times but am glad that it's done. Family all gave a us  bit of cash for our farm projects, .


That’s nice!  We had a family party too!  Our party starts around 10 am and we left at 7 pm so I could take care of the animals...they were so mad when I got home!  Usually it’s a two day event because everyone comes from afar, but not this time.  It was great.  Tons of people.. We all bring the grossest foods we can find also and we try them all to see what’s the worst.  This year was this spicy pickled crab meat from the Asian market.  Looks like hotdoh sauce...smells bad, burnt off everyones taste buds!    my hubby worked more on my new chicken coop and got some drain spout on...no more carrying water!!  Yeah!  The chickens love it too!  We still haven’t caught that one little banta that got away from us the night we brought it home...it lived on the roof for two days.  We have an open rabbit hutch for it with food etc...it’s stubborn.  We’ve chased it a bunch...no luck...dumb chicken...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i go for big simply because the chicks i hatch we wil end up eating and i like them to be on the bigger sidr


We only eat the cockerels so far...there’s a leghorn that’s not laying and she’s young...never payed a darn..I think she’d make a great dinner...Chris doesn’t believe me they only lay white eggs...that’s how I think she’s not laying


----------



## Bunnylady

Xerocles said:


> Branch out?? Are you gonna start crocheting barns and tractors next? You've pretty much got the animals covered.



One thing I've thought about: our local Hospice does a "Festival of Trees" as a fundraiser every year. I'd love to do a tree for them, and you gotta admit, it would be unique!



WolfeMomma said:


> Agreed, there probably was something there. We just couldn't hear or see it. Last time it happened a couple months ago turned out it was a mole lol


Years ago, we lived next door to a guy who was a member of a hunting club, who had a pen in the back yard where he sometimes kept a few hounds. Those dogs would bark/bay at a bored cricket yawning.There were lots of pet dogs in the neighborhood; often, you could tell the progress of the morning joggers by the barking dogs. The pets frequently barked because the other pets were barking, but they _never_ barked when the hounds went off . . . I guess even the dogs knew the hounds' noise was "a tale told by an idiot; full of sound and fury, signifying nothing (a little Shakespeare  to start your morning!).


----------



## Mini Horses

It is scheduled to rain here later & into tomorrow.   I work a 4 hr demo later but, right now I'm babysitting a canner of pints of chicken breast meat.    First time I have used this one on this stove.  Since it is electric -- you can't adjust the flames.  LOL....now I have found "the spot" to keep 10# and I am almost the turn off time.  Tonight & tomorrow I will be doing a few more "loads".    I was gifted 60# of chicken breasts & tenders and freezer is slam full with stuff.  Got a few whole chicken breasts for other dishes.  But, no way I can get all this in there.  So, canning!   Sure not turning down something like this.   Long story BUT, restaurant supplier and a customer who declined order when delivered.   Also a lot of other things....French fries, salad greens, spinach, rolls,  cases of apples, etc.   A REAL haul!!     I may never have to shop again. LOL

Beyond that -- well, the penned roos have gotten a parden for a few days.   Can do but so much!    

Today is a wine sampling    I'm gonna need a glass by midnight!~


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow!  Congrats on such  great haul.  Canning sounds like the way to go with all that.  Hope you can get it all taken care of!  Wine sampling, huh?  Sounds good!


----------



## Baymule

Rained last night, drizzly, cold and windy today. Keeping grand daughters, littlest one has snotty nose and cough. One or all 3 are always sick. LOL. So we are bowling in the hall with their toy set.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

All three of our NHR cockerels are crowing up a storm..plus our rooster, Spike, BR,  is in fierce competition, and mad at Chris for disturbing his peace by working on the coop.  Plus, we have a tiny new bantams  cockerel making some sad crowing...you can barely hear each other at our farm!  Chris used to hate the ducks... now it’s rooster heaven! Poor guy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

*lol i know that feeling we have ten bachelor roosters i been meaning to process but haven't gotten to quite yet along with three extra drakes. Hoping to start on them soon, just trying to get to where i can with the baby in tow. so far i been able to get the house caught up on everything but laundry. Hoping to get to them soon growing all night is Getting old*


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> *lol i know that feeling we have ten bachelor roosters i been meaning to process but haven't gotten to quite yet along with three extra drakes. Hoping to start on them soon, just trying to get to where i can with the baby in tow. so far i been able to get the house caught up on everything but laundry. Hoping to get to them soon growing all night is Getting old*



How's that little baby girl doing? I think we need some more pictures of her!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol she is good  as you can tell she likes to eat, she had her check up by the midwife the other day she showed how wiggly she can be the midwife was nervous about sitting her on her lap and doing the blood work so she laid her down on the couch to do it while i was fixing the other three kids lunch. the red outfit is from Christmas day and the white was from today.


----------



## Baymule

She’s beautiful!


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol she is good  as you can tell she likes to eat, she had her check up by the midwife the other day she showed how wiggly she can be the midwife was nervous about sitting her on her lap and doing the blood work so she laid her down on the couch to do it while i was fixing the other three kids lunch. the red outfit is from Christmas day and the white was from today.



Those sweet cheeks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yes she is thank you! she a very quite baby, only time she fuses is if i don't get to her in time she first majes hungry noises for a few minutes then gets mad and stops fusing as soon as we pick her up. she is very laid back lol reminds me of my oldest son he has a laid back personality as were my other two are needy lol.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, on my second cup. About to get grand daughters up, breakfast and dressed so I can take the littles to daycare and the oldest home.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Are they feeling any better?  Who won at bowling?  Last night I didn’t get home from our Sunday dinners until ab 7:30.  The animals didn’t want to go in at 2 so I left them out.  Which would have been fine except for my hurt duck, Little Lou.  He’s the one with the broken knee that I tube fed for 4 weeks.  I couldn’t find him for 30 minutes. Then I found him under the barn steps stuck in a mud puddle..I was bawling.  I brought him in and put him under the heat lamp..all over again.  I’m hoping that he’ll bounce back quickly from this and not have another setback.  Other than that, my does are getting fatter by the day.  I want to put cameras up in the barn for when it gets close to kidding but, we don’t get wifi out there.  My husband thinks it’s too expensive and doesn’t want to hear about it.  Ugh.  I’m calling the internet company today, just to see.  Does anyone know of a cheap camera..without WiFi...we have electricity?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baby moniters


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Got to take ds to get his braces adjusted... it's every 3 weeks. Not sure DH'S plans.... I know he was hoping my suv was ready after getting it's transmission fixed...but haven't heard from the shop. Probably splitting wood.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol i know that feeling we have ten bachelor roosters i been meaning to process but haven't gotten to quite yet



I have a few more than that.   Just canned 14 qts & 6 pts of the chicken breasts I got 2 days ago.   Now, I have to do these roos that I have put off and put off....I promise myself to do  within next ten days!   Some will sure need canning -- few are a yr, others at 6 mos -- may use as fryers.









promiseacres said:


> Got to take ds to get his braces adjusted...



Oh, my.  I so remember those days.   Day after even scrambled eggs were hard to chew!  LOL  Much better appliances now.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> Branch out?? Are you gonna start crocheting barns and tractors next? You've pretty much got the animals covered.


I don't see any alpacas



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ugh.  I’m calling the internet company today, just to see.  Does anyone know of a cheap camera..without WiFi...we have electricity?


How far is the barn from the house? I put in a range extender in the little barn which is close enough to get signal from the router so I could set up the charging station as required by the power company, part of the deal to get the station free. The station is only another 30' but the signal from the house is really weak there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Baby moniters


Ok, I’ve been looking at the baby moni all over...but, to get one that doesn’t require WiFi...is about $150.....I really didn’t want to go that high.  My hubby is already giving me grief about all the kidding supplies I have to buy...like they aren’t necessary..ugh...jerk head!!    so, if you know of one, that doesn’t require WiFi...I have electricity so that’s not an issue...please let me know!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH is off to work for half a day. 
@Mini Horses fortunately DS does really well and is usually snacking on the way home. 
Debating on a trail ride for new year's day...but not sure the temps will cooperate.  We have a bit of snow this morning, our Christmas warm up is done.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I didn’t look out yet, but we’re getting 3-5” today.  We are also going to our 1 st New Years party in....decades?  We aren’t partners.  We definitely don’t like to stay up till midnight.  Our best friends throw a party every year but we say no, because, it sounds to get a bit...well, everyone has fun.  We’re all old so it’s nothing inappropriate.  But, we decided to go today f a bit...but what we found out...they do the midnight thing at like 8!  Perfect!!  I hope everyone has a very safe and happy new year’s with friends and family!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, I’ve been looking at the baby moni all over...but, to get one that doesn’t require WiFi...is about $150.....I really didn’t want to go that high.  My hubby is already giving me grief about all the kidding supplies I have to buy...like they aren’t necessary..ugh...jerk head!!    so, if you know of one, that doesn’t require WiFi...I have electricity so that’s not an issue...please let me know!


We found ours on Amazon for about $110...no wi fi needed.....simple baby monitor  with sound and video


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I didn’t look out yet, but we’re getting 3-5” today.  We are also going to our 1 st New Years party in....decades?  *We aren’t partners*.


 if you're going to a party with someone who isn't your *partner* that may well BE a wild party! But it shows that you're DEFINITELY "partiers". Isn't auto- correct wonderful?
Happy and safe New Years celebration to you and EVERYONE IN BYH LAND.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy New Years Eve to all!  

For me, never know if I'm up & awake at midnight or have been in bed for hours.  LOL   Surely, no party, either way.  It's another day.  I'm like the animals, day/night, another day comes & goes.

Today, I "hope" to get a little section of fence up.  Only about 60 or 75 feet.  Adjusting fence line, now that the "stuff" that had been overtaking that corner has gotten under control.  Thank you goaties!! It will straighten that line into a corner (not a swerve) and free up the 4 CPs that were there as a temp fence line.   Good!   I have a new home site for those, too.   

Our weather has been unbelievable.  78 yesterday, only 40 when I got up this AM.   Upper 50s for 3 days, then mid 60s for a few days.   I am certain that one day the "ball will drop" and I don't mean the crystal one.   Those temps will plummet one day in the next month. Sure wish not but, inevitable.    For now, I'm taking this warmth and loving it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy New Year BYH. It sure has been a eventful year, ....have a safe and happy night 🥳🤩


----------



## Baymule

We’ll be watching the New Year party in New York. I’ll make some eggnog.


----------



## WolfeMomma

I need a big cup, stressed out dealing with certain people who don't hold up their end of a bargain....sigh


----------



## Baymule

WolfeMomma said:


> I need a big cup, stressed out dealing with certain people who don't hold up their end of a bargain....sigh


Hopefully that can be resolved.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We’ll be watching the New Year party in New York. I’ll make some eggnog.


Mama Wall's half strength I presume. I'll "watch" the NY party from a prone position in bed with my eyes closed. Might be snoring as well just to add some excitement to the event.


----------



## Xerocles

HaHa. Somebody needs to do a quick thread "what are your plans to celebrate New Years". From what I see, looks like most are like me, and @Bruce . Not planning on "seeing" the new year until about 6:30 tomorrow morning.
There's enough "professional" drunks on the road all year. I sure don't want to be away from home with the tons of "amateurs" that will be out there tonight.


----------



## Bruce

I likely won't see it that early, no sense getting up before the sun does which will be just shy of 7:30!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> We’ll be watching the New Year party in New York. I’ll make some eggnog.


US too. My eggnog is in the fridge cooling and chex mix done also.


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> I likely won't see it that early, no sense getting up before the sun does which will be just shy of 7:30!


Get your rest. Its my job to turn the crank to get the sun 🌞 outta bed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol y'all arent alone i refuse to stay up till midnight no point just makes me cranky the next day i need sleep more then the new year needs me to "ring it in". fun i can only remember stay up for new years on like give occasions four of which i was working one where my husband and i were dating the rest i was either working at resturant or dance hall lol. i have always preferred sleep.


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> I don't see any alpacas


Challenge accepted!





No plans for seeing in the new year - I'll probably fall asleep long before. Though I often wake up around midnight and have to resettle   so who knows?


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> Challenge accepted!
> View attachment 68453


@Bunnylady. You're so talented, it's SCARY. And so quick! Can you do a platypus? Not that I would ever want a platypus......it's just the weirdest animal I could think of. Surely somebody in Australia raises them on a farm.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bunnylady said:


> Challenge accepted!
> View attachment 68453
> 
> No plans for seeing in the new year - I'll probably fall asleep long before. Though I often wake up around midnight and have to resettle   so who knows?



You're good! Wow...
Ummm, I didn't see a horse....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> We found ours on Amazon for about $110...no wi fi needed.....simple baby monitor  with sound and video


I think I might have found one...we’ll see if it works now...https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NP8MRCD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. Pretty good deal..$73!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that  does it bunnylady come to Texas and teach me i been self teaching no one i really know crotches so your it get you butt here I 'll provide food and drinks oh and the yarn lol can't promise there be quite through...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> @Bunnylady. You're so talented, it's SCARY. And so quick! Can you do a platypus? Not that I would ever want a platypus......it's just the weirdest animal I could think of. Surely somebody in Australia raises them on a farm.


Sometimes the stuff you say makes me giggle..who even knows how to spell “platypus“?  Lol. Good one though!


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Sometimes the stuff you say makes me giggle..who even knows how to spell “platypus“?  Lol. Good one though!


It's amazing the "useless" knowledge I have. Now if only I can learn useful things, like the sound a rabbit makes when they're done!
Speaking of strange animals (this one is from down under also. Not a student of Australia, just paid attention to my children's homework research papers.)
Baby echidnas are called "puggles". That became our "safe" word. Anyone told the kids they represented me, they had to know the safe word (it's ok. They're grown now and the safe word is "but officer....")


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm having a glass of wine and a BBQ sandwich right now.  Won't wait for midnight....will be asleep long before....I'm celebrating now,   It's so I won't "miss out".   

Work the fence adventure today.   Prepped and cooked down apples.  Made & canned 6 pints of apple butter..  Tomorrow, applesauce gets made.  Also unpacked & scrubbed, dishwasher washed about 50 more canning jars.  They're everywhere!   LOL  Didn't know I had so many pints...good thing. Will need to order more lids before Spring.   I'm on a roll.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> Challenge accepted!


Wow. OK now we just GOTTA see the platypus   



Xerocles said:


> Baby echidnas are called "puggles". That became our "safe" word. Anyone told the kids they represented me, they had to know the safe word (it's ok. They're grown now and the safe word is "but officer....")


That sounds like a good idea, keep hearing of people being taken for money because their kid/niece/nephew, etc is in trouble and needs money. If the person "aiding" them doesn't know the "secret word", you would know you are being scammed.


----------



## Alaskan

@Bunnylady 

Very impressive work!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Those are awesome critters you make, when will we see them for sale or can we pm you and ask?


----------



## WolfeMomma

Coffee is on, Hope you all had a wonderful new years! I went to bed at 8pm Im getting old ahaha


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning!  We got dumped on with more snow! At 10 pm we had 6”. So I’m not sure how much we have now...  we went to our friends last night...our usual Sunday dinner crew......boy were those roads bad!  Crept home around 10-15 mph! . Happy New Years!!


----------



## promiseacres

Just up...we all made it to midnight last night. Even our youngest for her first time. Watched indiana Jones and played Horsepoly


----------



## Jesusfreak101

some reason the neighbors which mind you are good ways away decide to shoot of cannons in rapid succession the dog went crazy. the kids were all in bed by 8:30 i went to bed at nine glad i did got woke up 8-9 times last night. on other news pretty sure my husband has had it staying home he getting frustrated better quick now. he goes back to work next week. i think he excited about doing anything at this point lol. he said at one point he can't handle living in a daycare 24/7 granted i say our house is a mad house but daycare is incorrect we miss a few kids for that lol. he misses the out side world well correction people lol he used to more adults and less kids lol apparent paw patrol conversations dontvwork for him lol.


----------



## MtViking

Happy new year. Have an afternoon cuppa on me. I’d like to thank everyone on this forum for all the great advice and encouragement on our new family adventure to build a homestead and mini farm for hopefully generations of my family to enjoy and keep going. Hope everyone has an amazing 2020 I know I will do my best to make it so.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy New Year to all also.  Didn't stay upto watch a ball drop and since I woke up this morning, I think that it is a good start to the new year.  Weather still a bit warmer than normal but not going to complain.  No ice, no snow,  no miserable cold temps.  Yup, good start to the new year.  Hope that 2020 is a good one for all.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH back to work. Not sure what we are going to do....I need to get some bill stuff and this and that. Tried to find someone to go trail riding but everyone is busy plus it's supposed to be windy. Split Firewood is all stacked. May just clean house and prep schoolwork.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Breakfast here this morning is a bowl of oatmeal with honey, butter and cinnamon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good happy new year morning to all.   A crisp 33 at wake up but heading to low 60s and I'll take it!!   A few light rain showers tonight and tomorrow...they say "scattered".   I'd like to NOT be scattered upon.  

Breakfast was leftover chicken breast from last night.  It was yummy.   Fast for this AM & went well with my coffee.  Today it's back to work for me.  About 4-5 hr, no big deal EXCEPT that I'm getting so in love with so much time at home to do what I need and want.   

Bet my animals are wondering why I'm late....Oh, well.


----------



## Bruce

The animals don't know the day of the week but I think they like Thursdays. I get the trash and recycle to the road by 7:30 then go do animal chores. It is usually later all the other days, at least in winter.


----------



## Daxigait

Happy New year to you all.

Here's to good health and safe healthy kidding.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Happy New Year! i have no idea if today is still new years but if i am late oh well. lots going on cant keep track of days or times lol don't ask me for directions i will most certian get you lost today. My dh grandparents (without us talking about it or asking) offered him their current house and five acres they thinking about moving to a retirement  home because of grandpa's health issues. he has Parkinson's and dementia and has been going down hill. he kept falling the other day so there that. we still discussing housing and jobs hubby starting his own business so working all that out and for now its a side business until we find out about his current job and the job offers he has had.. life is never calm it seems. also found another large snakes skin in the yard(technically kids found it) looks like a solid color no pattern so i thinking texas eat snake i kept seeing a big one hanging out and the hens kept going on strike until the pigs came so yeah. but we  do have rattle snakes, cotton moyths/water moccasins around i highly doubt either one still not a pleasant sight with young kids around.


----------



## Daxigait

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Happy New Year! i have no idea if today is still new years but if i am late oh well. lots going on cant keep track of days or times lol don't ask me for directions i will most certian get you lost today. My dh grandparents (without us talking about it or asking) offered him their current house and five acres they thinking about moving to a retirement  home because of grandpa's health issues. he has Parkinson's and dementia and has been going down hill. he kept falling the other day so there that. we still discussing housing and jobs hubby starting his own business so working all that out and for now its a side business until we find out about his current job and the job offers he has had.. life is never calm it seems. also found another large snakes skin in the yard(technically kids found it) looks like a solid color no pattern so i thinking texas eat snake i kept seeing a big one hanging out and the hens kept going on strike until the pigs came so yeah. but we  do have rattle snakes, cotton moyths/water moccasins around i highly doubt either one still not a pleasant sight with young kids around.


yuck

life is always a challengealways something going on isn't there?  prayers for your decision-making and job stuff


----------



## farmerjan

You will seldom find snakes where there are hogs.  They will kill them, poisonous or not.  When we had hogs, the snake population just disappeared.  But it is an established fact that hogs will kill snakes.  So that ought to make it better for your kids and their safety in the yard.  

So the offer of moving into the house and having 5 acres is to "give it to you" ???? Legally and all?  Will that mean that you will not have a mortgage or any kind of loan payment?  If so, then figure what it will take for you to be able to survive and pay the bills.  Then you and your husband can make the decision of what kind of job he needs to be able to provide for a decent living.  Not having to make a big mortgage payment can really offer you options in income  "needs and wants"....


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My dh grandparents (without us talking about it or asking) offered him their current house and five acres they thinking about moving to a retirement home because of grandpa's health issues. he has Parkinson's and dementia and has been going down hill. he kept falling the other day so there that.


I'm not you but I think I'd jump on a free house on 5 acres and find a job close enough that I like well enough. One can always change jobs later. And property with a connection to my grandparents would be super sweet. 

I'm glad they are planning to move now before he gets even worse. Moving is hard, it is harder for older people and harder still for people with dementia. The sooner the better.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yes that's from my understanding, hubby still wants to go house shopping i am kinda stressed out about the whole thing i prefer to just decided and then just do it kinda of think being undecided stresses me out.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Jesusfreak101   A gifted house and 5 acres? Wow, I think that's beyond exciting!


----------



## WolfeMomma

coffee is on! Hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee!  
Got bunnies all tattooed, and decisions made which Polish stay and go. 
Today we'll get feed and groceries. 
Have a great Friday


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning...last night my hubby made me lobster, crab, shrimp and  homemade French fries to ring in the new year!  It was great!  What a romantic


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Thanks for coffee!
> Got bunnies all tattooed, and decisions made which Polish stay and go.
> Today we'll get feed and groceries.
> Have a great Friday





promiseacres said:


> Thanks for coffee!
> Got bunnies all tattooed, and decisions made which Polish stay and go.
> Today we'll get feed and groceries.
> Have a great Friday


Would you pick up a few things for me while you're at the grocery store? I got animal feed last week. Grocery store was right next door. Just hate grocery shopping. Last time I went was Dec 4th. But its raining all day today so can't do much outside. Guess I shouldn't put it off any longer.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffees. We’re having oatmeal again this morning. Then going outside to shovel out the Sheep barn and lot. Got a load of sheep poop on the mule, mule parked in garden. It started drizzling yesterday late afternoon so we quit. Today, more shoveling!


----------



## promiseacres

Xerocles said:


> Would you pick up a few things for me while you're at the grocery store? I got animal feed last week. Grocery store was right next door. Just hate grocery shopping. Last time I went was Dec 4th. But its raining all day today so can't do much outside. Guess I shouldn't put it off any longer.


Actually my feed store is literally in the middle of nowhere, a friend started a feed store in her pole barn...but it can be on the way to the grocery store. So that's a good reason to do both on the same day. I'll probably do a "pick up" for groceries, order it online then just show up and they bring it out. (I hate shopping also.)


----------



## Mini Horses

Morning all.    Nice temps at 55 this AM..  Going to upper 60 -- of course, with some rain....not heavy, they say.

Shopping -- I am in stores so much for work, I just grab the one or two things I need then.   No set shopping for me.  It's weird, I know but really don't buy much except some staples, laundry etc.  Meat, only on sale and not often...both freezers FULL.   I need to eat more, I guess.   LOL


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', y'all!  

70° at dawn this morning; heading for a high in the upper 70's. Seriously breezy out there, too. Seems like a perfect day to open the windows and "auto clean" the oven!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Good morning...last night my hubby made me lobster, crab, shrimp and homemade French fries to ring in the new year!


Not to mention Peanut butter and jelly!



promiseacres said:


> I'll probably do a "pick up" for groceries, order it online then just show up and they bring it out. (I hate shopping also.)


I'd trust them to pick out boxed things but I want to choose my own veg and meat.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Not to mention Peanut butter and jelly!
> 
> 
> I'd trust them to pick out boxed things but I want to choose my own veg and meat.


pretty much how I do it.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Morning everyone! coffee is on!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Not to mention Peanut butter and jelly!
> 
> 
> I'd trust them to pick out boxed things but I want to choose my own veg and meat.


Ohhh, peanut butter is my daily go-to..I eat it const because I can’t gain weight!!  Lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

yesterday We found 4 more duck eggs in the barn and two ducks are acting broody....hmmm. My does’ udders are developing nicely..the Pygmy’s feels like a nice grapefruit!  She’s due January 31!  And we got Slim Jim, the Hampshire pig out of my big barn, into his own barn!!  Yeah!!  Everyone have a great Saturday!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

got to love broody ducks mine are the most vicious birds we have. every time they have hatch out any duckling heaven forbid you touch their babies they have been known to bite and wing beat you lol. we picked up their ducklings and they jump and grab their duckling  out of your hand they are baby hogs. my geese are that bad unless your my husband who likes to make them mad. i am allowed to hold the gosling because they know i give the baby back unlike my husband who wants to see how mad they will get he go issues. 
We out of three houses we saw yesterday we only really liked one. Grant the others we liked but they had some issues that made us say no one wasn't level, and had some rot they tried to cover up with a piece of carpet also had a barn that they hooked up direct electric to but did so in a very unsafe manner. they also had a pool which in my and hubby opinion is a very big negative large water bill major upkeep and unsafe for kids expecially ours who would just jump in. 
another was off a major high and i mean just easement between house and high way, also had a condemned house to one side and another that should have been condemned (was also in poth were the animal limits and it was on acre and you have to have 2 to have animals). the one we likes was recently remodel, had a nice sized acre with walnut tree possible more then one, had a clemintine tree that the kids were all over(had ripe fruit on it had to beat them off with a stick jk). it was alittle on the smaller of the three houses but its in a nicecountry stymied neighbor hood which seemed to have lots of kids in there which would be great for the kids. the other one we interested in is Leesville, the only other option is his grandparents home which there no telling when we could move in, foundation issues, pumping issues, the over hangs (covered porches) the wooden post are no longer connected to the concert foundation they move freely and don't really hold any weight so major safety issue. we also would need to update/change alot of things for instance the carpet that through out the whole house including in the kitchen, dinning room pretty much every room except the one of the two bathrooms. also no telling what other issues its 40+ year old home that they have let break down with no upkeep in maintenance oh and it needs a new ac unit the repair tech we have had to come out multiple times to do temporary fixes i believe this last year technically (i don't remember the problem) also another major problem. is one of their daughter lives with them so that's an issue as well. lots to think about granted it has five acres, but we wondering the amount we would have to put into it first. The other concern is that his aunts might fight that we get the house/land in court saying their parents werent mentally sound. lots consider and not much time to do so.


----------



## promiseacres

Morning....kids and hubby let me sleep in again.... but DH is making breakfast which means a big mess. Oh well I need to get moving. Taking care of the farm's neighbors dog and cats too and still need to do that feed run.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

just want to point this out i hate auto correct it never corrects the words i would want it to instead it just changes the words i typed to something that doesn't make since....


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> his grandparents home which there no telling when we could move in, foundation issues, pumping issues, the over hangs (covered porches) the wooden post are no longer connected to the concert foundation they move freely and don't really hold any weight so major safety issue. we also would need to update/change alot of things for instance the carpet that through out the whole house including in the kitchen, dinning room pretty much every room except the one of the two bathrooms. also no telling what other issues its 40+ year old home that they have let break down with no upkeep in maintenance oh and it needs a new ac unit the repair tech we have had to come out multiple times to do temporary fixes i believe this last year technically (i don't remember the problem) also another major problem. is one of their daughter lives with them so that's an issue as well. lots to think about granted it has five acres, but we wondering the amount we would have to put into it first. The other concern is that his aunts might fight that we get the house/land in court saying their parents werent mentally sound. lots consider and not much time to do so.


"grandparents home which there no telling when we could move in,"
 do you have a pressing need to be out of your current house quickly? If not, then I would say it's time for a Sunday evening sitdown. ARE THE GRANDPARENTS COMPETENT? Have all parties present. Hubby, aunts, grandparents. Air it out. Make sure EVERYONE knows what's happening. If the aunts have heartburn about this, best to know about it now. Backdoor agreements between you and grandparents INVITES problems down the road. Maybe even prepare, in writing, what your understanding of the deal is, and after the discussion is over, get everyone to sign. Will fare you well if there's trouble down the road. 
Physical problems with the structure? Depending on the seriousness of the foundation problems, everything else seems minor...and probably less costly than the downpayment portion of a conventional mortgage. New pump, new AC, and new carpet? Done.
Does the one aunt HAVE somewhere else to live? I see her claim being the most serious. "I cared for them when they were old and infirm, and now they sell the home out from under me."
Some families balk at "breaking up the homeplace" idea. Put in a clause giving right of first refusal to family members should you ever decide to sell.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the current house we live in is a single wide and it's is a money pit thats just rotting the amount of work to fix it isn't worth it. all the siding needs to be replaced, insulation is missing under the house needs to be replaced there some leak that currently fixed itself but had created a water balloon under the house that had electrical lines under water. the foundation is needs to be fixed (some place the cinder blocks holding the house up arent even touching the house..) the sever pumping issues and the septic needs to be replaced. so yeah its kinda one of those things and we had been debating to fix something that isn't in our name and it's gone back in forth whether it would ever be this is the first time his grandparents said they would put anything in his name most of the time it's been we put it in your dad's name and yall can still live there one of those things. originally we moved here to help them and they had said they would put it in our name that was 6 years ago we not on the trusting side if they do what they say great but yeah the flip flop alot. one reason the moving is open.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnylady said:


> "auto clean" the oven!



I remember the convenience of this feature!  Unfortunately, current stove doesn't have it.   Boo.

57 degrees, rain, coffee and pan sausage.   Help yourself!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

believe or not his entire family is on this deal doesnt mean they stick to it. since he was young him getting the homestead (grandparents house and five acres) has always been the plan. however like i said they have gone back in forth since we been here about whose name it would be under and if he would get it. it's one of the issues. and i won't touch the aunt thing they use their parents (so much so the grandparents dont have their life savings anymore) we discussed buying the property to help his grandparents financially.


----------



## Bunnylady

Jesusfreak101 said:


> they have gone back in forth since we been here about whose name it would be under and if he would get it.



This is what wills are for. It sounds to me like, before you make any further plans, y'all need to see a lawyer who can help you get this written up in a form that makes it clear to everyone. Other wise, you could put your heart and soul into this place, and get it yanked out from under you by unsympathetic family members.

If you are buying it from them, that too needs to be done in a very clear and legally binding fashion. If you have family members who don't play nice, "what Grandma and Grandpa meant to happen" won't amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> . If you have family members who don't play nice, "what Grandma and Grandpa meant to happen" won't amount to a hill of beans.


Resounding AMEN.Experienced it firsthand. IT HAPPENS!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that's what has me concerned about it i told my husband it would have to be in our name and done asap so that there wouldnt be any fun business about their mental health and that it would be through a title company/agency that would make it completely legally ours with no chance for that to change later.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i deal with crazy people to often to be blinded in this situation. my family is out with the cats in most of their cases my parents being the exception.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> that's what has me concerned about it i told my husband it would have to be in our name and done asap so that there wouldnt be any fun business about their mental health and that it would be through a title company/agency that would make it completely legally ours with no chance for that to change later.



Families  sure can turn ugly when it comes to property or money...you are wise to be aware of what you have seen them do in the past...do what is best for you and your family


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> just want to point this out i hate auto correct it never corrects the words i would want it to instead it just changes the words i typed to something that doesn't make since....


We are used to your particular brand of madness, we decipher what you really mean. And we love you for it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay way off topic went in to wake hubby for breakfast to find his pillow hanging on the wall lol. some times he dreams of pocket cows or aliens fix his feet but this is the the first pillow on the wall case we had lol he took it down before i got to take a pictures lol.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> "grandparents home which there no telling when we could move in,"
> do you have a pressing need to be out of your current house quickly? If not, then I would say it's time for a Sunday evening sitdown. ARE THE GRANDPARENTS COMPETENT? Have all parties present. Hubby, aunts, grandparents. Air it out. Make sure EVERYONE knows what's happening. If the aunts have heartburn about this, best to know about it now. Backdoor agreements between you and grandparents INVITES problems down the road. Maybe even prepare, in writing, what your understanding of the deal is, and after the discussion is over, get everyone to sign. Will fare you well if there's trouble down the road.
> Physical problems with the structure? Depending on the seriousness of the foundation problems, everything else seems minor...and probably less costly than the downpayment portion of a conventional mortgage. New pump, new AC, and new carpet? Done.
> Does the one aunt HAVE somewhere else to live? I see her claim being the most serious. "I cared for them when they were old and infirm, and now they sell the home out from under me."
> Some families balk at "breaking up the homeplace" idea. Put in a clause giving right of first refusal to family members should you ever decide to sell.


X2 this is god advice.


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> that's what has me concerned about it i told my husband it would have to be in our name and done asap so that there wouldnt be any fun business about their mental health and that it would be through a title company/agency that would make it completely legally ours with no chance for that to change later.


Yes. Get title NOW or get away. Even wills are no guarantee. They can be changed later, without your knowledge. And, this gets really crazy...you mentioned grandparents going to assisted living....if this is government sponsored (medicare/medicaid) they must use ALL their financial means first, including (here in SC at least) any real estate they disposed of in the previous 5 years. LAWYER TIME!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> that's what has me concerned about it i told my husband it would have to be in our name and done asap so that there wouldnt be any fun business about their mental health and that it would be through a title company/agency that would make it completely legally ours with no chance for that to change later.


In YOUR names would be the only way to go.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> X2 this is god advice.



"This is God advice ".... , oh @Baymule,  how you make me laugh...


----------



## Baymule

Moving slow here. On second cup of coffee and will go for a third. We have been working hard around here the past two days on the wrong end of a shovel. LOL We have got a lot done, still need to finish up, but not today! Taking the day off. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> "This is God advice ".... , oh @Baymule,  how you make me laugh...



I corrected that! Didn't want to give @Xerocles the big head! hah, I'll just leave it. @Jesusfreak101 you aren't the only one with auto correct difficulties!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I corrected that! Didn't want to give @Xerocles the big head! hah, I'll just leave it.


That's OK. I think even GOD agrees with me on this one.


----------



## Baymule

Well, I guess I need to get dressed and get outside and get chores done. We were so tired yesterday afternoon, we quit at 3, DH went in for a shower, I fed animals, then went in for a shower to discover that SOMEBODY had taken a LONG HOT shower and I got a SHORT COLD shower! Supper was cancelled due to lack of interest on my part......I had cereal and DH made a sandwich. We collapsed in our recliners, even our feel good hurt. DH needs today to recuperate. I'd like to go get finished up, but I can't work him to death! And he won't let me go start working by myself, so no work today!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> DH needs today to recuperate. I'd like to go get finished up, but I can't work him to death! And he won't let me go start working by myself, so no work today!


 wish I had somebody to blame it on when I was too tired to start back.


----------



## Bruce

Excellent points @Xerocles


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We have been working hard around here the past two days on the wrong end of a shovel.


Probably could have gotten more done, more quickly if you had been working from the handle end!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well looks like miss muffin going to have piglets soon she swollen, and has milk she also not eating and she was yesterday not even interested in muffins or pancakes which for her is strange. she also acting extra motherly towards the piglets that are with her. so looks like piglets are on the way. also i was able to approach her in the box trailer she loves to sleep in and she didn't stand up which is a first. i had one knee on the ramp and she didn't even stand up. not even my goats would stay laying when i approached it goes against instint to remaining laying with the exit blocked.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101  Yes EVERYTHING is writing AT the lawyers! Moving my Mom locally has turned into a nightmare. 
Lots of good intentions gone bad I guess. For example just today she decided to "gift" us with 5 extra bags of the horse feed that her 2 horses and  2 of mine eat. So I went to pick up 5 bags (3 horse, 2 rabbit) and brought home 10. I DO NOT HAVE the storage space for 5 extra bags of one of the 3 feeds I order and pick up every 2 weeks.  And it doesn't save me a trip because I will still need the other 2 types.  I assume you know the saying  "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" ?  I'm trying to do that today but  ACK!  I've been pulling my hair out with her good intentions and plan changes that magically "just happen" everytime she gets a whim, so I just have to adapt...


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> So I went to pick up 5 bags (3 horse, 2 rabbit) and brought home 10. I DO NOT HAVE the storage space for 5 extra bags


Gosh, I hate to see a fellow BHYer with problems. I'll help you out and take that extra rabbit feed off your hands. I'll just stuff it under my bed if necessary!


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> but  ACK!  I've been pulling my hair out with her good intentions and plan changes that magically "just happen" everytime she gets a whim, so I just have to adapt...


And just try to remember when you were 15 and had sudden plans for a sleepover, cheerleader tryout, 4H cookout or whatever and she had to shuffle HER life to accommodate YOUR whims! Payback is a MF.
Wish I still had my Mom to drive me crazy (and, yes, they ALL do).


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> believe or not his entire family is on this deal doesnt mean they stick to it. since he was young him getting the homestead (grandparents house and five acres) has always been the plan. however like i said they have gone back in forth since we been here about whose name it would be under and if he would get it. it's one of the issues. and i won't touch the aunt thing they use their parents (so much so the grandparents dont have their life savings anymore) we discussed buying the property to help his grandparents financially.



I understand your reasons for caution. To me it looks like a ticking time bomb. Better to have your own place that you have chosen and be free of strings and family disputes. Even if it costs more financially. The emotional cost of family haranguing is much more of a burden.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Families  sure can turn ugly when it comes to property or money...*you are wise to be aware of what you have seen them do in the past...*do what is best for you and your family



Oh yes, families can definitely get ugly. BTDT, although it was only one sibling, but she manages to create havoc enough to seem like an entire army.  Lust for possessions brings out the  deepest rancidness.


----------



## promiseacres

Xerocles said:


> And just try to remember when you were 15 and had sudden plans for a sleepover, cheerleader tryout, 4H cookout or whatever and she had to shuffle HER life to accommodate YOUR whims! Payback is a MF.
> Wish I still had my Mom to drive me crazy (and, yes, they ALL do).


Sounds like your teen years of cheerleading and 4H was perfect. I didn't come from the right family to be able to be a cheerleader (though honestly was the kid that thought it was pretty lame). And most of my teen years were spent trying how to figure out how to stay out of my stepfather's view while my Mom slept or read to escape life.  I wasn't allowed do many extras except 4H  until I could drive myself.  Honestly the fact I let her back into my life is a miracle in itself...


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Sounds like your teen years of cheerleading and 4H was perfect. I didn't come from the right family to be able to be a cheerleader (though honestly was the kid that thought it was pretty lame). And most of my teen years were spent trying how to figure out how to stay out of my stepfather's view while my Mom slept or read to escape life.  I wasn't allowed do many extras except 4H  until I could drive myself.  Honestly the fact I let her back into my life is a miracle in itself...


I commiserate with you about the Wonderbread Years. I grew up kinda far out in the country. I did 4H in grammerschool because EVERYBODY did 4H and the schoolbus just ran late on those days. My parents both worked, so there was no "mom taxi". I didn't have to endure the step parent thing, adnittedly. But, as my Dad worked three jobs, I seldom saw him anyway. But there were no "organized" extra curricular activities in my life either. Until late middle school, when I joined the school band. I rode my bicycle (which I bought myself from money working at my Grandpa's country filling station) to all after school functions (six miles each way, with a trombone strapped on my back. When it was still safe for a kid to do things like that.) That was the extent of my "popular" things as a kid. Otherwise, just hanging out in the woods or working in Grandpa's store.
Sorry if I brought up unpleasant memories for you. The "unfortunates" always assume (at least I do) everyone else are one of the "fortunates".


----------



## promiseacres

@Xerocles apology accepted. I really shouldn't be so touchy. Things have not been good between us. Just have put myself in a between a rock and hard place when comes to my Mom and feeling like I just have to keep my mouth shut because of it. I am sorry I bit your head off. I am truly blessed and know we all have burdens.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> @Jesusfreak101  Yes EVERYTHING is writing AT the lawyers! Moving my Mom locally has turned into a nightmare.
> Lots of good intentions gone bad I guess. For example just today she decided to "gift" us with 5 extra bags of the horse feed that her 2 horses and  2 of mine eat. So I went to pick up 5 bags (3 horse, 2 rabbit) and brought home 10. I DO NOT HAVE the storage space for 5 extra bags of one of the 3 feeds I order and pick up every 2 weeks.  And it doesn't save me a trip because I will still need the other 2 types.  I assume you know the saying  "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" ?  I'm trying to do that today but  ACK!  I've been pulling my hair out with her good intentions and plan changes that magically "just happen" everytime she gets a whim, so I just have to adapt...


I’m sure you can find room...make your trip to get the other feed, but instead of getting the feed she brought, treat yourself to an ice cream cone!  Nothing over $5..put the rest in a little savings jar...that money adds up fast and then you have extra cash for you and the hubby to buy something extra that wasn’t in the budget!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> I commiserate with you about the Wonderbread Years. I grew up kinda far out in the country. I did 4H in grammerschool because EVERYBODY did 4H and the schoolbus just ran late on those days. My parents both worked, so there was no "mom taxi". I didn't have to endure the step parent thing, adnittedly. But, as my Dad worked three jobs, I seldom saw him anyway. But there were no "organized" extra curricular activities in my life either. Until late middle school, when I joined the school band. I rode my bicycle (which I bought myself from money working at my Grandpa's country filling station) to all after school functions (six miles each way, with a trombone strapped on my back. When it was still safe for a kid to do things like that.) That was the extent of my "popular" things as a kid. Otherwise, just hanging out in the woods or working in Grandpa's store.
> Sorry if I brought up unpleasant memories for you. The "unfortunates" always assume (at least I do) everyone else are one of the "fortunates".


Yes, but all the work you did then helped you grow up into the strong, independent man you are today!


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yes, but all the work you did then helped you grow up into the strong, independent man you are today!


Independent??? Lady, have you SEEN all the help I've been asking for on here?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Independent??? Lady, have you SEEN all the help I've been asking for on here?


Oh, geez, me too..that doesn’t mean you’re not independent...that means you’re bold enough to try new ventures!  If you weren’t, you’d be watching tv with a bag of Cheetos and pop instead of learning how to better yourself !!


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> Sounds like your teen years of cheerleading and 4H was perfect. I didn't come from the right family to be able to be a cheerleader (though honestly was the kid that thought it was pretty lame). And most of my teen years were spent trying how to figure out how to stay out of my stepfather's view while my Mom slept or read to escape life.  I wasn't allowed do many extras except 4H  until I could drive myself.  Honestly the fact I let her back into my life is a miracle in itself...




I think it shows a big heart and a lot of compassion.


----------



## Baymule

I was lucky, I was a Daddy's girl. The fact that my Mom didn't like us kids didn't faze me like it did my sister and brother. I was happy in my Daddy's garden, with the dog and I bought a horse when I was 12 and spent my time with her. I guess I just have an attitude that I don't let things get me down. My Mom cheated herself out of a lot of love, but I still took care of her shriveled little heart after her stroke.  And she still didn't like me.


----------



## thistlebloom

I was more fortunate than I ever realized at the time. Mom and dad loved each other, and though not a demonstrative family I always knew we were loved. Mom was the farm animal enabler, and I spent free time hanging out at home taking care of the animals. I didn't think it was weird to not have a social life. I guess I still don't!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Church then shopping today. 
We did find a spot for the feed. Luckily DH had space in his pulling tractor that stays dry.  
@thistlebloom thanks for the kind words


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning M!  Today my son comes to visit which is always great!  And Sunday dinner with friends, of course Mass after chores.  We are taking one of my beloved ducks for dinner to our friends house.  He became a much too dominant Musco drake and was hurting too many other ducks.  I had him in his own pen, but it was no life for him, it broke my heart.  I didn’t want to take him to auction.  This was really the only option.  It was hard, but I helped my hubby pluck the feathers, because that’s what you do on a farm, and it was my last act of love for MyGuy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so hubby and i talked some more (who knew people talked this much to other adults lol i am being spoiled) he wants to move and if they decide to give the house and land to us later thats great but he wants out of here asap the house has been a major stress point simply because even with all the things we have fixed there still alot more to fix. i won't lie i prefer the house we looking at (could be that its so pretty). however starting his own business and moving sounds stressful but i actually looking forward to moving atleast we came to a decision and i feel better.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> we came to a decision and i feel better.



That's always a good start!   Go with it.


37 here this AM...up to 55 later.   20 degree cooler than yesterday wake up but, ok.   SUN is out!!!   Rain gone!!!

I have some online continuing ed stuff this AM...will get that out of the way before I begin any projects outside or it won't get done.  LOL     

Was up before daylight, so I was able to complete canning another 8 pints of applesauce.  DONE!!   Rest of the apples will become welcome treats to the goats today.   I'm over it and don't need more.  I have to stop myself!   Summer canning will be in high speed, I can just feel it. Could be worse obsessions and keeps me out of trouble.   Now I need to program self to USE this food, not just admire the lovely jars full.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  I had to smile.  I am also guilty of sometimes just admiring my canning and not using it as much as I should!!! Plus the food in the freezer.... I'm "hoarding it"   . Almost funny but I guess that I like knowing that there is all this here in case I need it. I am trying to do more eating out of it,  and want to get one emptied and cleaned out this year. Also it will help me to "find" stuff that I probably have forgotten is in there. I do want to do more freezing of vegs this year since I haven't had much of a garden for the past 2 years .

We  got as chilly as you.   We were at 36 this morning and it is still quite windy.  Forecast says that will be slowing down and a nice enough afternoon.   My ankle and knees are aching this morning after testing yesterday morning, then helping work 4 cows and calves through the chute that my son bought Friday at the sale.  All bull calves, actually they were already steer calves which was great;  one cow had a set of twins, heifer and bull,  and he sold the heifer off and kept the bull calf.  It will do better getting all the mother's milk and he got more than he thought for the heifer  $125., so it made the cow/cf pair cost a bit less.  They are all in the 8 yr old range so not too old, and they went with the bull after we got them done.  Moved 3 other cows,  checked open, up with the bull too as we have had a few "oops" lately with cows being called open and them being short bred.  Calves showing up with cows that should only be 5-6 months because they were bred but not very far along, from the previous group and we kept them to re-breed.   So if they are cows we aren't set on selling, they will go back with the bull for now.  Got one older cow that will get sold, she was supposed to have calved and I didn't feel a calf in her and she has no udder so definitely not nursing anything.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> That's always a good start!   Go with it.
> 
> 
> 37 here this AM...up to 55 later.   20 degree cooler than yesterday wake up but, ok.   SUN is out!!!   Rain gone!!!
> 
> I have some online continuing ed stuff this AM...will get that out of the way before I begin any projects outside or it won't get done.  LOL
> 
> Was up before daylight, so I was able to complete canning another 8 pints of applesauce.  DONE!!   Rest of the apples will become welcome treats to the goats today.   I'm over it and don't need more.  I have to stop myself!   Summer canning will be in high speed, I can just feel it. Could be worse obsessions and keeps me out of trouble.   Now I need to program self to USE this food, not just admire the lovely jars full.


Lucky you...our temps dropped and we got 3” of snow and more coming...that’s NW PA...gotta love it.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> Independent??? Lady, have you SEEN all the help I've been asking for on here?


Yep, that is independence! You are asking for help so YOU can do things. Dependent people need someone to do everything for them.



thistlebloom said:


> I didn't think it was weird to not have a social life. I guess I still don't!


What are we, chopped liver???


----------



## Bunnylady

farmerjan said:


> one cow had a set of twins, heifer and bull, and he sold the heifer off and kept the bull calf.




I trust the new owner knew they were probably buying a freemartin?


----------



## farmerjan

Since he turned around and sold it right there at the sale, it was announced that they were bringing back in the heifer twin to sell,  it would have been pretty obvious.  Probably went to one of the buyers that gets alot of small calves.  They would mostly go to veal raisers,  but there are a couple of buyers who get alot of the small calves and they go on to either slaughter or to someone who raises them for feeders down the road.  Small calves like that, that go to slaughter actually go for baby food veal and beef.  Wasn't trying to hide that it was twin to a bull.  Someone might have needed a calf to go on a cow that lost a calf too.  It is part of chances you take when you buy at the stockyard.  We have a cow with a heifer calf twin, she refused to take the bull calf which we would have preferred she raise.  The heifer will get sold and go as a feeder.  We have a guy who bought some heifers last year to raise up to breeding size and she would not get sold to him, but at the stockyard you buy what you see and take what you get.  Have never sold one deliberately trying to misrepresent it.   But you take your chances unless there is some guarantees that are stated before the animal/pen is sold.


----------



## Bunnylady

farmerjan said:


> Have never sold one deliberately trying to misrepresent it.




I'm sure you wouldn't, and I certainly hope you don't think I was implying that you would. Just vaguely curious about why she might have gone for more than expected.

Many years ago, I knew a man who had a Charolais bull and a few Jersey  and Jersey cross cows. When one of the cows calved, he'd get another calf at an auction and the cow would raise them both. I used to wonder how it was that there seemed to always be such young calves available - didn't think about rejected or just "surplus" twins. Do they produce twins that often?


----------



## farmerjan

If the calves that go through the sale are beef, or beef crossed, they will bring twice what a holstein bull calf will.  I will try to get beef crossed calves off the few dairies that I get calves from, when one of my jerseys or dairy crosses calve.  They will put on weight much faster, and will make a better beef for a homesteader type person to raise.  When we have had a beef cow have a dead calf, will try to get a beef/ or beef crossed calf as they also are more often more aggressive to get started on a cow.  Plus, they will bring more when they are pulled off the cow to sell as a feeder. 

We have an average 1-2 sets of twins born a year.  Mostly try to let the cow raise both if she is mothering them.  They will be smaller than if she has one calf, because they are not designed to produce milk like a dairy cow, but you will get more "total weight" in 2 calves than one.  So, if the cow milks decent, you still will come out as good or better.  Many people don't want the cow to raise twins though.  Often it will pull the cow down, she will not keep her weight as well because her body is trying to produce more milk due to the higher demand of 2 calves.  Many will not breed back as fast and that is a "strike against them" when you are trying to get all your calves born in a 60-90 day window.  We have one out to pasture now that has twins...bull and heifer.  She is a good momma, and didn't lose weight like some.  The calves are smaller, and probably would have been better for the bull calf if we had pulled the heifer.  But, we let her raise them.  I didn't have a nurse cow in milk at the time I could have put the twin on or probably would have pulled it and grafted it on the nurse cow.

I think my previously checked open, hol/guernsey cross heifer has a set of twins.  I saw her with 2 calves nursing, but since she was supposed to be getting bred, is at a field that is not convenient to getting her to the barn and I was not expecting her to be pregnant, she is "on her own".  She ought to be able to raise the 2 even with not getting any extra feed.  Udder looks good, but she will probably lose some weight because of not getting any grain.  There are a couple of other cows with calves in that field, so one calf could belong to someone else and stealing, but usually they don't steal at that young an age. 

There are also the calves that get sold because the cow might not want to feed it, or she has mastitis and her udder is no good, or died, or other reasons.  If it is an old cow, she might not have come in with enough milk to keep the calf going.  

But most often, the black calves at the stockyards are from an angus or another black beef breed crossed with a dairy cow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
School restarts!  😴  not ready.... but we'll figure it out.
Yesterday we got a couple more  nailers and a small portable air compressor at Menards, all were on sale...saved over $100 . I told DH that we should have one of each kind at this time...  he has been watching sales so we get what tools we need to get the farmhouse back together.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

33 degrees out,..... highs out will be 69...too cold for me   ...... at least it should be a calm morning doing chores.....Have a great day every.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> School restarts!  😴  not ready.... but we'll figure it out.
> Yesterday we got a couple more  nailers and a small portable air compressor at Menards, all were on sale...saved over $100 . I told DH that we should have one of each kind at this time...  he has been watching sales so we get what tools we need to get the farmhouse back together.


I looove using the biggest nail gun!  My DH only lets me use it a bit...but boy is it fun!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> 33 degrees out,..... highs out will be 69...too cold for me   ...... at least it should be a calm morning doing chores.....Have a great day every.


Whhaaattt!lucky you!  We dumped on with more snow last night and DH is out plowing for our rental units.  Enjoy it when it gets up to 69*.  Lol!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m in hot water today with my DH, I went out to to barn @ 11 pm to check on my goat...who might have toxemia...she’s due February 2...he woke up and couldn’t find me.  He said he was going to shoot my goat..and he’s not speaking to me yet.....we NEVER fight.....but the goats have really been an issue because I put too much money into them.  He doesn’t understand because they weren’t expensive, and we’ll never get that back.. to me..they are NOT about money...this was and still is a hobby farm..I suppose I should shut my mouth and take this on the chin...I know better than to go out in a storm...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Whhaaattt!lucky you!  We dumped on with more snow last night and DH is out plowing for our rental units.  Enjoy it when it gets up to 69*.  Lol!



That is why I left the snow....to be warm, but now this is cold weather and everyone  is complaining  here, fireplaces are burning, most have the heat on...but it still makes me laugh to see people in Florida with gloves, wool hats  and ugg boots on..with a ski jacket


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m in hot water today with my DH, I went out to to barn @ 11 pm to check on my goat...who might have toxemia...she’s due February 2...he woke up and couldn’t find me.  He said he was going to shoot my goat..and he’s not speaking to me yet.....we NEVER fight.....but the goats have really been an issue because I put too much money into them.  He doesn’t understand because they weren’t expensive, and we’ll never get that back.. to me..they are NOT about money...this was and still is a hobby farm..I suppose I should shut my mouth and take this on the chin...I know better than to go out in a storm...



It was my goat with toxemia that got me here on BYH, ended up losing  her, but the vet said I managed to keep her alive as long as I did by what I had been doing....$200 goat, $150  vet bill equaled a dead doe and kid...ugh, bummer  
I hope your girl pulls through and kids a beautiful doe or two for you .


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> 33 degrees out,..... highs out will be 69...too cold for me   ...... at least it should be a calm morning doing chores.....Have a great day every.


36f @ 7am and only getting to 58f today. You guys are colder than us in SC. Something wierd there!
1 week expected of exact same forcast. Starting Sat, daytimes will be about 70f, lows upper 50s. For a week....but rain everyday that week. At those temps even if my first litter of kits get born on the wire, they may have a fighting chance.


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m in hot water today with my DH, I went out to to barn @ 11 pm to check on my goat...who might have toxemia...she’s due February 2...he woke up and couldn’t find me.  He said he was going to shoot my goat..and he’s not speaking to me yet.....


I'm loyal to my gender, and _usually _defend the guy in all situations. But in this case, even *I, *only knowing you from BYH, would have looked in the bathroom, kitchen, and barn, in that order, before I became concerned. No. In fact, I wouldn't have even looked. But I probably would have laid in my nice comfy bed thinking "if she's gone, WHAT am I gonna do about all these animals?" LOL.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Xerocles said:


> 36f @ 7am and only getting to 58f today. You guys are colder than us in SC. Something wierd there!
> 1 week expected of exact same forcast. Starting Sat, daytimes will be about 70f, lows upper 50s. For a week....but rain everyday that week. At those temps even if my first litter of kits get born on the wire, they may have a fighting chance.



Yes it definitely  has been a strange weather  season....perhaps we won't  have a boiling hot steamy summer this year   ..ya, like that's  going to happen .


----------



## Mini Horses

Similar weather here....34 @ get up and going to mid 50s.   Sun is out so that makes it better and wind calm, not like yesterday.

Got up at 6:30, thinking to get out and rushing -- then said "why?".   I don't have to be anywhere and just who thought it was good to always start early??   I haven't been out yet.  Ok, I do need to get moving but not at 6:30!

@Duckfarmerpa1  you need to help DH chill out about this checking on the animals.   OK -- snowing.   But these animals need us in good and bad weather.   It's something we do, check on any sick or expecting.     When I used to breed minis & all foaling ready were on cam, there was a monitor by my bed.  Clothes at ready to pull on and an alarm monitor under my pillow.  The mares had a device on their halter, it went off when they laid out,...I raised the dark towel off the monitor & watched.  Either went out or went back to sleep.  LOL   My late DH was part of it and never complained!   With 30-40 mares, it was a "way of life".  LOL

@Xerocles  when are the kits due?

From the looks of udders, my first kids will start arriving last 1/2 of this month.   I'm usually all settled with dates I bred each doe.   This year -- the rampant buck was in & out of fields so much that I don't know who was cycling, so who got bred.  Line up at the feed trough girls, so I can check your rear ends!!   I'm not a fan of this method.   Romeo is going to the goat aucton this Sat!!   My other buck is a gentleman and waits for me to bring his bride to him.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> Got up at 6:30, thinking to get out and rushing -- then said "why?".   I don't have to be anywhere and just who thought it was good to always start early??
> 
> @Xerocles  when are the kits due?


I get up @ 6:30. At first light, I make the water, food, welfare checks (granted with so few animals it's easy for me). Then back inside for MY food,water,welfare check.  I don't do anything of consequence until temps are above 40f. And I don't do any substantial tasks until (unless) temp is above 50f. Why? BECAUSE I CAN!   
Sorry for you folks where that would mean you wouldn't go outside for weeks at a time. But, if I had to live in those places, I wouldn't have animals and I WOULDN'T go outside for those weeks. Spoiled? Yes! I LOVE the sunny South. Animals here are for my pleasure and enjoyment. I don't enjoy anything when I'm cold! 
Nesting box goes in on Wed morning, kits due by Sat. OK, OK.  I MAY get outside a few minutes early on Sat. First time excitement and all. But then again, it's only supposed to get down to 61f Friday night.
Stay warm everybody!


----------



## Baymule

@Duckfarmerpa1 I have a suggestion for midnight checks o the goats. Carry your cell phone so if your husband wakes up, he can call you to find where you are. It also would help in locating your frozen body in a snow drift somewhere. 

Going out in a snowstorm puts your own life in danger, I side with your husband on this one.


----------



## Xerocles

OR @Duckfarmerpa1 2nd suggestion. You could be thoughtful and promise to wake him from his peaceful slumber any time you are making late night inspections "just so he doesn't worry".
AND carry your cellphone to help locate the body in the snowbank. How far away from the house is the barn, anyhow?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 I have a suggestion for midnight checks o the goats. Carry your cell phone so if your husband wakes up, he can call you to find where you are. It also would help in locating your frozen body in a snow drift somewhere.
> 
> Going out in a snowstorm puts your own life in danger, I side with your husband on this one.


I had it...he called...furious..I used to have seizures...it’s not smart for me to go out...he’s still not talking to me today..ugh...I’d cook a nice dinner..but I’m not a good cook...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i am with baymule and Dh, my husband gets worried to and gets mad at me for going out in a thunderstorm. i point out if he did it i would be worried and upset with him. 
if you wouldn't want him doing it then i say you shouldn't either i try to behave some lol not much for instance my husband wouldnt want to sit in the pig pen with a 350 pound sow or 650 lb boar that want to be lap pigs lol i would through and have in the past. also he wouldn't go through brush to carry piglets out of where the momma hid them the took you to show you them and then mock charge ever time on squealed because she forgot it was you carrying them lol done that to. my husband a distant animal lover i am the obsessed one lol.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> OR @Duckfarmerpa1 2nd suggestion. You could be thoughtful and promise to wake him from his peaceful slumber any time you are making late night inspections "just so he doesn't worry".
> AND carry your cellphone to help locate the body in the snowbank. How far away from the house is the barn, anyhow?


Oh my gosh..he’d kill me if I woke him up...he literally said he’s going to shoot the goats..he’s had it......the barn is about 250 ft away..we know from digging for electricity..but weather is bad here...he just doesn’t think I need to risk things for...as he puts it..$200 goat...ugh


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i am with baymule and Dh, my husband gets worried to and gets mad at me for going out in a thunderstorm. i point out if he did it i would be worried and upset with him.
> if you wouldn't want him doing it then i say you shouldn't either i try to behave some lol not much for instance my husband wouldnt want to sit in the pig pen with a 350 pound sow or 650 lb boar that want to be lap pigs lol i would through and have in the past. also he wouldn't go through brush to carry piglets out of where the momma hid them the took you to show you them and then mock charge ever time on squealed because she forgot it was you carrying them lol done that to. my husband a distant animal lover i am the obsessed one lol.


I know...I have to tell him I’ll calm down..but he won’t come home or answer calls..I’m in deep dodo


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know...I have to tell him I’ll calm down..but he won’t come home or answer calls..I’m in deep dodo


 You may have to make him a promise not to go out in a storm...espically  with a history of seizures...
can you use a baby monitor that you can turn on to hear what is going on ?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yeah that's deep yikes but him throwing that much of a fit is ridiculous leaving and not answer calls is not okay. He gets to be upset but not livid for a mistake anyone could have done not thinking about anything but what you needed to take care of.


----------



## thistlebloom

Coffee is so good this morning! Thanks!
Snowing lots, 6" so far, then the dang rain is supposed to start again this afternoon. Ugh. Sloppy mess.
My friend is picking me up at the end of the driveway this morning to go look at another friends new horse.
Then back home for snow shoveling and fire tending and laundry.


----------



## Bunnylady

@Duckfarmerpa1 - to quote my husband, "and this guy is what, 5 years old?"

There are words in the psychology world for his kind of behavior, and they aren't flattering. There is a line between being concerned for someone, and "controlling behavior, " and this sounds so far over it, the line isn't even visible any more. 

@Mini Horses I spent several years on the Mare Stare forum, and can remember many, many dramatic nights. One in particular - a mini mare pushed a foal out without a lot of fanfare at about 3 am local time. There was no one in the barn at the time, the mare continued to lie there, and (as sometimes happens with minis) the foal was trapped in the sac. By incredible good fortune, someone in Europe was watching that particular camera. They realized what the shiny, moving thing behind the mare signified, and knew that the foal's life likely depended on them. They didn't have the horse owner's phone number, so they called a staff member of the forum, and with their limited English managed to convey the urgency of the situation. The staff contacted the horse owner, who ran out to the barn and rescued the foal in the nick of time. As the forum owner said when she shared the story the next day, "this is why we're here!"


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know...I have to tell him I’ll calm down..but he won’t come home or answer calls..I’m in deep dodo


BTW...the goat is fine..up, eating..no temp..totally fine...phew!


Jesusfreak101 said:


> yeah that's deep yikes but him throwing that much of a fit is ridiculous leaving and not answer calls is not okay. He gets to be upset but not livid for a mistake anyone could have done not thinking about anything but what you needed to take care of.


i totally agree with you..we have an old school marriage..he’s the boss


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> You may have to make him a promise not to go out in a storm...espically  with a history of seizures...
> can you use a baby monitor that you can turn on to hear what is going on ?


I just bought one...it wasn’t hooked up last night...ugh


----------



## Bunnylady

Jesusfreak101 said:


> . He gets to be upset but not livid


Exactly. "Don't ever scare me like that again, I nearly had a heart attack" is understandable and could be construed as being concerned for your welfare, but what he's doing is all, _all_, ALL about him. This is "how _dare_ you make me worried? I'll show you!" This is the kind of thing my husband's father would do - is your husband also an alcoholic?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bunnylady said:


> Exactly. "Don't ever scare me like that again, I nearly had a heart attack" is understandable and could be construed as being concerned for your welfare, but what he's doing is all, _all_, ALL about him. This is "how _dare_ you make me worried? I'll show you!" This is the kind of thing my husband's father would do - is your husband also an alcoholic?


Oh my gosh no....he acts like a child sometimes because I was disabled for 25 years and now I’m not..in an instant we could lose it all again...we just said how blessed we are...but..I always push it with the animals...always, always, always..it really is my fault..he shouldn’t have drove away...but I pushed him after weeks of him asking me to chill out.  My fault on this one. bTW...we don’t drink and that wasn’t a very nice question...I’m not trying to be rude..please don’t take it that way at all...but, don’t think I would ever ask that


----------



## Baymule

Well let’s get this back on track. @Duckfarmerpa1 we all care about you, you got silly and lesson learned. 

We just had lunch, DH is collapsed in his recliner and I have 3 loads of clothes to fold. We finished cleaning out the sheep barn yesterday. Today we raked up leaves, piled  them in the mule and raked them out in the sheep barn. We raked up 10 loads! The sheep barn is piled deep in leaves. LOL


----------



## Bunnylady

Yeah, you're right, Bay. I probably shouldn't have asked that on a public forum. But my husband's father_ was _an alcoholic, and though Hubby turns 60 this year, I still have to deal with the scars it caused. People who say and do things with the deliberate intent of hurting the feelings of people who care about them can really make me see red.

Continuing to be mild around here; nights going down near freezing, but days near 60. Then it warms up a bit more and rains.  To avoid having half of the hay trampled into the mud, I'm giving the horses hay in their stalls, which means they poop and pee in there, and because it's too muddy and slick to get the wheelbarrow in and out, I have to haul it out in buckets. But, it has been worse, and at least I can still muscle that muck around without paying for it (much!)


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ...he acts like a child sometimes because I was disabled for 25 years and now I’m not.


One last suggestion. @minihorses mentioned a device she attached to her horses halter, that alarmed if the horse went down. Never heard of this and I don't know what it is....but you might want to consider getting one and keeping it clipped to your pants or shirt...at all times, snow or no snow....if you have a history of seizures. You could go down in summer, too. Reasonable precaution?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My two cents worth.  I go out plenty of times in the dead of night.  I always, always, always carry my cell phone. (Bay already mentioned this)  If DH wakes up and wonders where I am - he texts me.  If I need him I call him. Works for us.


----------



## Bunnylady

Shoot, we could all "go down," seizures or no. One time, my mini mule spooked at something while I had her on a lead, she crossed behind me, and her lead caught me behind my knees and took me down neater than a hockey player's hip check. Flat on my face, my chin even hit the ground; I could have wound up with a lot more than the headache and stiff neck that I got. It's completely reasonable to be expected to at least let someone know where you are and what you are doing anytime you are dealing with large animals (if only so they can call 911!) - and, having been knocked off my feet a few times by goats, I include them in the category of "large animals."


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Well let’s get this back on track. @Duckfarmerpa1 we all care about you, you got silly and lesson learned.
> 
> We just had lunch, DH is collapsed in his recliner and I have 3 loads of clothes to fold. We finished cleaning out the sheep barn yesterday. Today we raked up leaves, piled  them in the mule and raked them out in the sheep barn. We raked up 10 loads! The sheep barn is piled deep in leaves. LOL


Update..came home a bit ago..we both said sorry..it’s over.  We moved on.  That’s how we roll.  Thank you all for your kind words...and thank you for caring..next time...oh..there won’t be a next time..


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Update..came home a bit ago..we both said sorry..it’s over.  We moved on.  That’s how we roll.  Thank you all for your kind words...and thank you for caring..next time...oh..there won’t be a next time..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> One last suggestion. @minihorses mentioned a device she attached to her horses halter, that alarmed if the horse went down. Never heard of this and I don't know what it is....but you might want to consider getting one and keeping it clipped to your pants or shirt...at all times, snow or no snow....if you have a history of seizures. You could go down in summer, too. Reasonable precaution?


I had one...I got rid of it as a sign of my freedom and back to the living...lets get back to chit chat


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> lets get back to chit chat


I had some chit chat....but it was negative and long winded, so I put it in My Garden post. Didn't want to be a Negative Nelly on this general coffee klatch thread.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh geez..now you tell me!!


----------



## Baymule

A neighbor texted and said something was going on at the back of our place a little after 9 tonight. I went out the back door, whatever it was, it stopped. Then I heard it, closer. The sounds were coming from the land next to us, just beyond where our barn is. I heard yip yip yip and barking and growling. I called another neighbor and he listened too. There was silence, then it started up again. We concluded that coyotes were killing a dog. They made a lot of noise, then it went silent and stayed quiet. The neighbor that texted said his dog is missing. We think we know where it went.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> A neighbor texted and said something was going on at the back of our place a little after 9 tonight. I went out the back door, whatever it was, it stopped. Then I heard it, closer. The sounds were coming from the land next to us, just beyond where our barn is. I heard yip yip yip and barking and growling. I called another neighbor and he listened too. There was silence, then it started up again. We concluded that coyotes were killing a dog. They made a lot of noise, then it went silent and stayed quiet. The neighbor that texted said his dog is missing. We think we know where it went.


OMG! Cougars, bobcats, coyotes, feral hogs. How do you guys DEAL with all that mayhem? I know. LGDs. But still. If I weren't so homophobic, I think I'd kiss my neighbor who carries his .30-30 everywhere. Worst predator I've seen or seen sign of in my 1 yr is a really big mosquito last summer.
Really sorry about your neighbor's dog.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no....that's horrible.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Xerocles said:


> Worst predator I've seen or seen sign of in my 1 yr is a really big mosquito last summer.


Question:  Why does your neighbor carry his 30-30 around?  Is it for predators?   And, have you given any thought to the likelihood that you may attract predators the more prey animals you get?


----------



## Xerocles

frustratedearthmother said:


> Question:  Why does your neighbor carry his 30-30 around?  Is it for predators?   And, have you given any thought to the likelihood that you may attract predators the more prey animals you get?


Yes, he's had his rifle scabbarded on his tractor everytime I've seen him on the farm. Yes, it's for predators. He is protecting some very valuable cattle, and not $2 chickens or $10 rabbits like I have. I am just enjoying the fruits of his labors.
No, I've given no thought to the fact that I may be raising "bait". But, I don't quite follow. Are you suggesting that I should forego having animals so I don't tempt predators....or just cautioning me that I may be faced with them in the future in spite of my neighbor's vigilance? I, like most, I suppose, house my animals with a modicum of protection in mind, and am ready to step up security if circumstances change (like actually SEEING a raccoon track in the mud by the pond). I refuse to live in fear of ALL possibilities, but will take any and all measures necessary if circumstances warrant.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> OMG! Cougars, bobcats, coyotes, feral hogs. How do you guys DEAL with all that mayhem? I know. LGDs. But still. If I weren't so homophobic, I think I'd kiss my neighbor who carries his .30-30 everywhere. Worst predator I've seen or seen sign of in my 1 yr is a really big mosquito last summer.
> Really sorry about your neighbor's dog.





frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh no....that's horrible.



The dog has been digging under the fence, running off, coming back. They put her on a cable, she broke it. She howled all day and night, ran up and down MY fence, inciting my dogs to riot. They gave her away, but she was such a PIA, the lady brought her back.  I would have much rather they had found the dog a better home, but honestly, I am not going to miss her. I hate that she is a coyote snack, but that's what happens to loose dogs around here.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> Yes, he's had his rifle scabbarded on his tractor everytime I've seen him on the farm. Yes, it's for predators. He is protecting some very valuable cattle, and not $2 chickens or $10 rabbits like I have. I am just enjoying the fruits of his labors.
> No, I've given no thought to the fact that I may be raising "bait". But, I don't quite follow. Are you suggesting that I should forego having animals so I don't tempt predators....or just cautioning me that I may be faced with them in the future in spite of my neighbor's vigilance? I, like most, I suppose, house my animals with a modicum of protection in mind, and am ready to step up security if circumstances change (like actually SEEING a raccoon track in the mud by the pond). I refuse to live in fear of ALL possibilities, but will take any and all measures necessary if circumstances warrant.


You are raising bait.   We are not saying to live in fear of what may happen, but to be prepared for what may happen. If you wait for circumstances to warrant the necessity, you will more than likely have dead or injured animals. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yea - what she said!   Seems that I have offended you.  That wasn't my intent.  You've said that you appreciate input.  Just raising some ideas.  But, it seems as if he feels the need to carry a rifle for predators - and he's your neighbor - that the predators might not be that far away.  I'm one of those crazy people who think a $2 chicken and a $10 rabbit deserve protection too.  As I sit here and listen to my LGD's raising hell in the pasture and the coyotes howling right across the road - I have no worries.  Glad that you don't either!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready! Last night, Sentry the 7 month old puppy was barking, BIG DOG barking. He was up at the front fence, looking south, the direction all the ruckus came from last night, so I figured the coyotes were crossing the road with their prize. I walked to the gate and he came galloping to me. I praised him, petted him and gave him lots of reinforcement. He is gonna be one outstanding dog when he grows up. Heck, he is outstanding now. 

Another sunny day today. Got to do SOMETHING outside today! I'm sure I'll come up with something.


----------



## promiseacres

Morning, thanks for the coffee. School, speech, milk run and cleaning rabbit cages today.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

It's  go get feed, groceries  and errands day...
Going to a gun store to trade my 12 gauge (never fired) shotgun in for a better hand gun.while DH puppy sits....
Have a great day everyone. ..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Yes, he's had his rifle scabbarded on his tractor everytime I've seen him on the farm. Yes, it's for predators. He is protecting some very valuable cattle, and not $2 chickens or $10 rabbits like I have. I am just enjoying the fruits of his labors.
> No, I've given no thought to the fact that I may be raising "bait". But, I don't quite follow. Are you suggesting that I should forego having animals so I don't tempt predators....or just cautioning me that I may be faced with them in the future in spite of my neighbor's vigilance? I, like most, I suppose, house my animals with a modicum of protection in mind, and am ready to step up security if circumstances change (like actually SEEING a raccoon track in the mud by the pond). I refuse to live in fear of ALL possibilities, but will take any and all measures necessary if circumstances warrant.


I agree.  I’ve lost three ducks to predators.  But I have an entire farm of animals that give us great joy.  I’m not saying that my ducks were not valuable..because I think it’s clear by my avatar that ducks are one of my favorite animals...but, I d rather loose a few than not have any.  That’s just like the whole...better to have love and lost ....idea...at least in my mind


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hoping for a boring day here!  But it looks decent out so that’s a plus..we’re due for more snow..1-3”. Have to go get bananas a staple of my diet


----------



## Xerocles

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yea - what she said!   Seems that I have offended you.  That wasn't my intent.


OH NO! You didn't offend me! I was genuinely baffled by the way your post was worded. IF, as I read it the first time, you were suggesting that I shouldn't be raising animals because they attracted predators, then YES, I would have been highly offended. So, I was being prepared for whatever path that was following.....just as we prepare in advance for potential predator attacks.
There is no way to "predator proof" our properties. Even @Baymule with her pack of LGDs had a bobcat make it all the way to the barn, about to enter the inner-sanctum. Thank God her precautions paid off (good puppies!) That's all we can do- protect as far as we think is reasonable. Predators have been dealt a major setback in the area near my place, because the landowners will not abide them. Now, the primary predator is domestic dogs. The week before Christmas my neighbor gave me a courtesy call to see if my dog was home, then immediately dispatched a dog wandering his pasture. Had it been a coyote, bobcat, fox, or raccoon, the outcome would have bee similar. I have never even seen a hawk over my property. Another neighbor less than a mile from me raises game chickens. I can neither confirm nor deny that he fights them, but he sells them for several hundred $ each...and I'm pretty sure he's never been to a sanctioned chicken show. He doesn't seem the type to be deterred by federal protection laws. He's protecting chickens valued as much as a dairy cow. I'm microscopic compared to my neighbors. I have 6 chickens and three rabbits. Chicken run is 16' X 16' completely enclosed, 1/2" wire 6' high, 2' apron. No free range except when supervised. Rabbits in all-wire suspended cages with field fencing around the shed. AND I have a very protective dog (not official LGD but proven to be deadly to animals encroaching on "her" property.) And I'm "proactive". Hell, we've been bantering proper fencing and protection for two goats that I don't plan on getting for probably 4 months! I feel like I do better than many successful and well established members on here in that respect. Ppl routinely mention things like "just got two really cute piglets...gotta quickly figure out where I'm gonna put them." Any animal coming here has been prepared for, with all infrastructure in place BEFORE they set paw on the place.
Gosh, I apologize everyone. I realize I got carried away here, and the coffee club isn't the place. 
Just know, I wasn't offended. I welcome all input to improve my husbandry practices. We all (hopefully) do the best we can under our circumstances as we see them. If I lived in east Texas, I would probably enlist my neighbors to hire professional hunters to reduce the predator load around our properties. But I DON'T live in east Texas, so I will not question their methods, because I don't understand their unique circumstances.
SEE! I got carried away and let my coffee get cold. Can I get another cup if I promise to keep my big mouth shut?


----------



## Baymule

Haha. if you lived in east Texas you wouldn't have to hire anyone to reduce predators. The woods are full of hunters and they live to hunt, some hunt to live. Feral pig is tasty, if you shoot the young ones. Shoot the old ones and they feed the buzzards. 

Don't keep your big mouth shut. It's ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm sorry the way my post was worded gave you pause.  Again, I apologize.  I was merely bringing it up because I've seen it happen so many times.  I think you re taking great precautions and enjoy following your journey.  Carry on Sir!


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> It's  go get feed, groceries  and errands day...
> Going to a gun store to trade my 12 gauge (never fired) shotgun in for a better hand gun.while DH puppy sits....
> Have a great day everyone. ..


OH NO! Trade IN a gun? Get a better pistol, sure, but a shotgun is SO versatile around the home and farm. I've got guns that I haven't fired in over 20 years. Come to think of it, I've got guns I've NEVER fired that I've had for over 20 years.    Many of you suffer from (chicken, rabbit, goat, etc) math. I am a victim of gun math. Never met a gun I didn't like or could resist at the right price.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so much predator talk this morning I very much dislike coyotes i was about five when one decide i would make a tasty snack if it hadnt been for my dog who attacked the dang things i would have been. and fence do t always protect. we lost a few birds to coyote, cats and foxes we have cattle panel with the 2x4 fencing attached to it and electrical fencing. if it comes near my fence and it's a stray dog or other its first time gets a warning shot next time it's dead. we also had a hawk come by. i prefer not to kill it i lost some chicks to it this fall but compared to having lots of rats and snakes i take a few loses to a family of hawks atleast this year probably would have felt different  if i had less birds but i have about 40 chickens so hatching out 25 more and losing most to cats, snakes and the hawks i view as acceptable this year mostly because we hatch way to many anyways....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i plan on butchering some rooster and hens i gonna start this week if i can need to get down to a reasonable and moveable number i am not moving 40 chickens 3 geese 10 ducks and four pigs all but the chickens are reasonable plus i have so many eggs 12 dozen on my counter and that's not including what i have in the fridge or coop ...


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> But, if I had to live in those places, I wouldn't have animals and I WOULDN'T go outside for those weeks.


Yeah you would because you would have adapted to the cold, at least to some degree. 15°F and above I just put on the Carhartt coat, pull on (step into) winter boots and gloves. Below that I'll pull on the Carhartt insulated coveralls, might put on a hat or just use the hood. If it is windy (20 MPH and over), I'll pull on the coveralls at higher temps.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Going to a gun store to trade my 12 gauge (never fired) shotgun in for a better hand gun.while DH puppy sits....


Coulda taken that rooster out with one shot from the 12 gauge! Wouldn't have needed a very big hole either if you were point blank distance. 



Xerocles said:


> Ppl routinely mention things like "just got two really cute piglets...gotta quickly figure out where I'm gonna put them."


But @Xerocles that is the PROPER way to do it!! Planning ahead takes all the excitement out of the process   

I was going to go out about 8 to clear snow off the solar panels so they could start doing their job when the sun got up far enough. Didn't bother since despite Mr. NOAA saying we had a 4% chance of precipitation, 40% cloud cover and no suggestion of snow, it was totally cloudy and snowing. Seems to have stopped now so out I go though not likely going get much power today since the "40%" cloud cover is supposed to increase. I can't see anything but gray off to the west so no clearing will happen. Supposed to get more snow tomorrow then get down to 0°F Thursday but there should be some sun. Then 100% chance of rain Friday and Saturday, winds gusting to 30s Friday. So far this month has been truly awful for solar generation.


----------



## farmerjan

Mornin all.  Went to work at 5, cloudy but dry.  In the barn testing,  and about 8:15 - 8:30 it started snowing.  Like coming down so thick you couldn't see across the field. They were calling for it..... BUT .... supposed to be 1-3 mostly sticking in the grassy areas..... We got at least 4 inches in 2 hours and it is still coming down.  And it is sticking everywhere it falls....  BEAUTIFUL, picture postcard pretty..... supposed to move out as quickly as it came in.... Roads hadn't been touched when I came home from the farm but not too bad.  Luckily few on the roads so not too bad but the hills were a little dicey.


----------



## Bruce

And everyone will stay home until it melts!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm sorry the way my post was worded gave you pause.  Again, I apologize.  I was merely bringing it up because I've seen it happen so many times.  I think you re taking great precautions and enjoy following your journey.  Carry on Sir!


The peopl3 on here are so nice to each other!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i plan on butchering some rooster and hens i gonna start this week if i can need to get down to a reasonable and moveable number i am not moving 40 chickens 3 geese 10 ducks and four pigs all but the chickens are reasonable plus i have so many eggs 12 dozen on my counter and that's not including what i have in the fridge or coop ...


Can you sell the eggs? We gave them away until this past week, two friends offered to pay us from now on!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i wish most everyone has chickens aroubd us or they will message ask our location then say it's to far  i sale every once in awhile but not all that often.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i wish most everyone has chickens aroubd us or they will message ask our location then say it's to far  i sale every once in awhile but not all that often.


I have 14 duck eggs in the fridge now too...


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> And everyone will stay home until it melts!



If only!

True, some do; Heaven knows the authorities do their best to convince us to. And with reasonable caution, even people who aren't used to icy roads can navigate them safely (especially since there are so few cars to run into then!). But it's that "reasonable caution" thing that gets so many into trouble (kinda like "common sense" being not so common).

Of course, every once in awhile, people surprise you. A few months ago, I was driving on the interstate when we got caught by a thunderstorm. Near whiteout conditions in the downpour, and instead of stubbornly screaming along at (or above!) the 70 mph speed limit, traffic slowed to about 45 - and they stayed in position, with nobody trying to pass anybody. I could hardly believe such a universal display of good sense.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Does anyone else find themselves bringing in copious amounts of hay with them daily, no matter how hard they TRY to leave it in the barn, the basement, wherever?  It’s in my hair, even though I where a hat, it’s all over!  In the egg baskets!  Ugh!    Gotta love it?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Xerocles said:


> OH NO! Trade IN a gun? Get a better pistol, sure, but a shotgun is SO versatile around the home and farm. I've got guns that I haven't fired in over 20 years. Come to think of it, I've got guns I've NEVER fired that I've had for over 20 years.    Many of you suffer from (chicken, rabbit, goat, etc) math. I am a victim of gun math. Never met a gun I didn't like or could resist at the right price.


With my hearing loss and vision issues, my pistol grip 12 gauge is too much gun for my needs...got a pearl handled 38 special today ...and I love it.......


----------



## thistlebloom

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Does anyone else find themselves bringing in copious amounts of hay with them daily, no matter how hard they TRY to leave it in the barn, the basement, wherever?  It’s in my hair, even though I where a hat, it’s all over!  In the egg baskets!  Ugh!    Gotta love it?



Yes. Especially when I cuff my pants up to keep them up out of the mud. Forget to unroll them outside then leave half a flake of hay all over the floor. Gonna get another horse to feed the floor sweepings to! 🤣


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> With my hearing loss and vision issues, my pistol grip 12 gauge is too much gun for my needs...got a pearl handled 38 special today ...and I love it.......


Aha! I spouted off without knowing the whole story. Pistol grip 12 ga. Unless you're a trained LEO, bad choice. Difficult to control and _can _break your wrist.
B U T .vision issues are usually aided by a shotgun. Point in the general direction and you're likely to hit SOMETHING. (Think, throwing a dart at a dartboard vs throwing a handfull of darts)
 Hearing loss? Shame on you if you're not using hearing protection when practicing. You can get "Mickey Mouse" type ear protectors that have electronic decible dampers (increase your hearing kinda like a hearing aid, for hearing normal conversation, but instantly block high decible sounds (like a gun report) to a gentle "poof". Mine were on sale for $12.00.
And the .38 special will be as loud, or louder than your shotgun (shorter barrel, less attenuation, closer to your ears) well, anyway, louder.
And, if you're NOT practicing, but NEED to use the gun...then screw the noise and hearing damage...you got more pressing things to worry about.
I love revolvers, and I guess the site wouldn't allow it but I wish I colud see a picture of the new "baby".
NOW GET OUT THERE AND SHOOT IT! You wouldn't want to jump on the interstate without driving a few farm roads first. Find out what it does before you need it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Xerocles said:


> Aha! I spouted off without knowing the whole story. Pistol grip 12 ga. Unless you're a trained LEO, bad choice. Difficult to control and _can _break your wrist.
> B U T .vision issues are usually aided by a shotgun. Point in the general direction and you're likely to hit SOMETHING. (Think, throwing a dart at a dartboard vs throwing a handfull of darts)
> Hearing loss? Shame on you if you're not using hearing protection when practicing. You can get "Mickey Mouse" type ear protectors that have electronic decible dampers (increase your hearing kinda like a hearing aid, for hearing normal conversation, but instantly block high decible sounds (like a gun report) to a gentle "poof". Mine were on sale for $12.00.
> And the .38 special will be as loud, or louder than your shotgun (shorter barrel, less attenuation, closer to your ears) well, anyway, louder.
> And, if you're NOT practicing, but NEED to use the gun...then screw the noise and hearing damage...you got more pressing things to worry about.
> I love revolvers, and I guess the site wouldn't allow it but I wish I colud see a picture of the new "baby".
> NOW GET OUT THERE AND SHOOT IT! You wouldn't want to jump on the interstate without driving a few farm roads first. Find out what it does before you need it.



I woke up deaf in my left ear last year  due to heredity  hearing loss....I do use hearing protection. The reason I chose the pistol grip 12 gauge was because when I bought it I was rehabbing a former drug and alcohol house that I had bought for myself...had some pretty nasty people that in their drug fog thought they could still crash there. The pistol grip was suggested  as the best choice as I could brace it against my body and turn and shoot. ..that was about seven years ago and I never had to use it...just let that beautiful  slide sound by the door and I herd feet running down the drive way.
I chose not to carry a concealed weapon, but will keep this one at home for personal  protection and when the wild hogs or the pack of pit bulls come around....and  if I have to put a injured, sick or dieing  animal at rest.
I have had to use my guns here in the last two years more than anytime in my life....this is some kinda crazy out in the country side part of Florida that the meth heads have migrated to,.... it's  beautiful  country, ....but really ignorant rednecks doing very stupid things...


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> ..just let that beautiful  slide sound by the door and I herd feet running down the drive way.


There are probably people on this site who are offended by talk of guns, and to you, I apologize. This is an animal site and not a firearms site. But if you will forgive just one more observation?
There are "instinctual" sounds. If you're walking in the woods and a rattlesnake starts sounding off, nobody says "what's that".  You KNOW what it is. Likewise when a 12ga pump shotgun is cycled, that sound is instinctually recognized, and the "bad guys" know what's coming next. Exit, stage left!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You may be very surprised at how many of the members have firearms  ....
you don't  owe me a apology,  I am not offended.by your comments  at all.
With my now being deaf in one ear, and having to use a hearing aide in my better ear to pick up sound, it creates another very disturbing  problem for me....I can't identify where the sounds that I can hear are coming from...my hearing has no sense of direction..so walking in the woods is out for me now...carrying a shotgun would not be wise for me as I would be setting myself up as a threat to someone that I can't even hear....kinda like being "naked and afraid" ....so my gun only comes out when absolutely  needed and when I am positively sure on what is happening....guess you could call it a handicap of sorts......but it sure drives me crazy when I ask my husband where he is and he say "I'm  over here" ...like I can identify where his sound is coming from .....dang dummy 
And the instinctual  sounds don't  exist in my world any more, I can't  hear them .


----------



## Bunnylady

B&B Happy goats said:


> so my gun only comes out when absolutely needed and when I am positively sure on what is happening.



Isn't that, like, rules #1,2 and 3 of gun safety - know your target, don't haul your gun out unless you intend to use it, and don't even have a gun on you unless you are sure that you will use it if necessary?

Add to that list of instinctual sounds the sound of a bullet ripping through foliage a few feet to one side of you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rinse and repeat.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Geez, I’m glad it’s sooo boring here in PA...although, Chris did wing a coyote last week....then we tried to call them back and sounded like a bunch of hyenas...


----------



## Mini Horses

Xerocles said:


> I got carried away and let my coffee get cold. Can I get another cup if I promise to keep my big mouth shut?



Yes, even if you keep talking.!  We don't limit coffee.




Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> bringing in copious amounts of hay with them daily, no matter how hard they TRY to leave it in the barn, the basement, wherever?



All those places and what I have NEVER been able to figure is HOW it gets past a hat, hood, high neck shirt and into my bra!


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> Isn't that, like, rules #1,2 and 3 of gun safety - know your target, don't haul your gun out unless you intend to use it, and don't even have a gun on you unless you are sure that you will use it if necessary?
> Add to that list of instinctual sounds the sound of a bullet ripping through foliage a few feet to one side of you.



Know your target and what is behind it
Never put your finger on the trigger until you have your sights on the target
Never aim at something you don't INTEND to shoot
Always assume the gun is loaded even when you are sure it isn't. 
All reasonable and presumably common sense but I gather it isn't all that hard to forget where the muzzle is when you aren't actively engaged in shooting.

Guy down the street forgot the last one, shot himself in the thigh while cleaning his gun. Lived through it thankfully. 

My stepfather was in the 101st Airborne during WWII. He said you never worry about the bullet you hear, that means it missed you.



Bunnylady said:


> I could hardly believe such a universal display of good sense.


Now if people would only use that good sense when there is a merge ahead and get BEHIND the people in the lane that will stay open. Everyone could continue at the work zone 55 MPH speed but NOOOOOOO, gotta get in front of those people so EVERYONE is stuck in stop and go as they push their way into the line of cars when they can't continue in the closing lane any longer. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Does anyone else find themselves bringing in copious amounts of hay with them daily, no matter how hard they TRY to leave it in the barn, the basement, wherever?  It’s in my hair, even though I where a hat, it’s all over!  In the egg baskets!  Ugh!    Gotta love it?


Nope. But then I only have the 2 alpacas so there isn't all that much hay being moved around daily.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Know your target and what is behind it
> Never put your finger on the trigger until you have your sights on the target
> Never aim at something you don't INTEND to shoot
> Always assume the gun is loaded even when you are sure it isn't.
> All reasonable and presumably common sense but I gather it isn't all that hard to forget where the muzzle is when you aren't actively engaged in shooting.
> 
> Guy down the street forgot the last one, shot himself in the thigh while cleaning his gun. Lived through it thankfully.
> 
> My stepfather was in the 101st Airborne during WWII. He said you never worry about the bullet you hear, that means it missed you.
> 
> 
> Now if people would only use that good sense when there is a merge ahead and get BEHIND the people in the lane that will stay open. Everyone could continue at the work zone 55 MPH speed but NOOOOOOO, gotta get in front of those people so EVERYONE is stuck in stop and go as they push their way into the line of cars when they can't continue in the closing lane any longer.
> 
> 
> Nope. But then I only have the 2 alpacas so there isn't all that much hay being moved around daily.


Lucky you!  Hey, I heard they make great ‘guard alpacas’. Is that true at all?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

When I went to close up the animals at the barn ton, everyone was outside, making noises.  I knew something was up.  Then I saw our Hampshire pig..running squirely around and into the barn!  I called Chris..it took a good 29 min to get him back in his pen!  Ugh!  Chris made a whole new latching system.  It better work buddy!!  Darn pig! Messed up my routine!


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> When I went to close up the animals at the barn ton, everyone was outside, making noises.  I knew something was up.  Then I saw our Hampshire pig..running squirely around and into the barn!  I called Chris..it took a good 29 min to get him back in his pen!  Ugh!  Chris made a whole new latching system.  It better work buddy!!  Darn pig! Messed up my routine!


This one sounds like a real stinker. It may be time to hot wire his pen.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Not too much on the schedule. Just usual stuff.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Last night our Hampshire pig, Slim Jim got out!  He went in my big barn just as everyone was trying to go in nicely for me to let them in.  I had a devil of a time trying to get that guy to settle and go where I wanted.  Finally had to call Chris.  That dumb pig had up in circles!!  He dug under the gate because it’s swampier due to rain then snow and ice.  Chris made provisions to the gate.  Have to go to the dentist today...nothing else going on except the usual.  Have a great morning everyone!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’ll take a multivitamin and a B complex with that. I got plenty, I’ll share. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee working.  Up early to light ice everywhere.  Heavy winds made the cool air a wowser.   But, done with chores & sun out.  Now, another cup as I get settled into idea of needing to go to work today.  Bummer. 

Have another 3 weeks of "home more than at work".  I'm liking it except on payday.   At least, I'm prepared.  Winter is always slower but, just using time better this year.  Plus it has been decent weather most of the time.   I'm "practicing retirement".

Still unpacking boxes from storage.  Wow, what finds!  My own stuff.  On the hunt for a grinder & a mixer/food processor unit.  Plus I went from thinking I needed to buy more canning lids to having more than I have jars.   Treasure boxes.  LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses    Enjoy those 3 weeks - it's good practice!  Hope you find more treasures!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Coffee working.  Up early to light ice everywhere.  Heavy winds made the cool air a wowser.   But, done with chores & sun out.  Now, another cup as I get settled into idea of needing to go to work today.  Bummer.
> 
> Have another 3 weeks of "home more than at work".  I'm liking it except on payday.   At least, I'm prepared.  Winter is always slower but, just using time better this year.  Plus it has been decent weather most of the time.   I'm "practicing retirement".
> 
> Still unpacking boxes from storage.  Wow, what finds!  My own stuff.  On the hunt for a grinder & a mixer/food processor unit.  Plus I went from thinking I needed to buy more canning lids to having more than I have jars.   Treasure boxes.  LOL


We grind our meat..it’s awesome!  Saves tons of money and it doesn’t take long at all!


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We grind our meat..it’s awesome! Saves tons of money and it doesn’t take long at all!




True!  Plus uses the smaller & odd cuts we don't use much.  I'll have the pleasure once I find the darned grinder in one of these boxes!!    I know you're in there!   Come to me!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that reminds me i need to thraw that hog leg and break in my meat grinder to make breakfast sausage mmm


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We’re having another storm ... so we’ve decided to go to an auction!! We’re just going to sell a few chickens I bought by accident last time and 1 rabbit. Basically it’s date night


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, just had to turn around to get a quick load of chips delivered!! Yeah!  Chickens will be happy


----------



## promiseacres

DS popped popcorn ( I really don't know why we buy other snacks). You're all welcome to a bowl. 
Soooo bummed, went to glue my soles back on one of my ariat riding boots and saw the other needs it too. And our gorilla glue was all dried up... so decided to see if they still make these gems (I bought them 20 years ago, though didn't wear them regularly for the first 10). And of course they don't make them in women's sizes any more...   I have another pair of riding boots but these I could hike in also.


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> DS popped popcorn ( I really don't know why we buy other snacks). You're all welcome to a bowl.
> Soooo bummed, went to glue my soles back on one of my ariat riding boots and saw the other needs it too. And our gorilla glue was all dried up... so decided to see if they still make these gems (I bought them 20 years ago, though didn't wear them regularly for the first 10). And of course they don't make them in women's sizes any more...   I have another pair of riding boots but these I could hike in also.



I wear Ariats also. I think you mean the Terrain boots that were first developed for endurance?
They absolutely do still make women's sizes.    
I have bought my last two pair online from Riding Warehouse.
Thanx for the popcorn!

Oh, and I bought a shoe glue that is the best repair for shoes I have ever used  ...excuse me while I rummage for it... 
Oops, had to come back and edit because I told you the wrong shoe glue. The_ real_ one is called Shoe-Fix Glue. I bought it on Amazon.
It's a small bottle. but it's been used to repair 2 or 3 pairs of shoes so far and there is still a third of a bottle left.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> I wear Ariats also. I think you mean the Terrain boots that were first developed for endurance?
> They absolutely do still make women's sizes.
> I have bought my last two pair online from Riding Warehouse.
> Thanx for the popcorn!


You're welcome. These were woman's cascades... they make men's still (as a work boot) but not the ladies. I will check out the terrains though.


----------



## thistlebloom

Oh, when you said you hiked in them I thought of the Terrains. Those Cascades are nice, like packers.
I've been riding in the Terrains forever, and they are my favorite shoe for work also. I use the waterproof ones at work.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Oh, when you said you hiked in them I thought of the Terrains. Those Cascades are nice, like packers.
> I've been riding in the Terrains forever, and they are my favorite shoe for work also. I use the waterproof ones at work.


Yeah I liked my first pair so well I bought a back up a couple years later as a "good" set. Which is why I didn't wear them much at first. I will probably glue these back together but probably need a back up.n


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Lucky you!  Hey, I heard they make great ‘guard alpacas’. Is that true at all?


Nope. Alpacas are prey animals. They will chase the chickens when they are out behind the barn but that is about it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Nope. Alpacas are prey animals. They will chase the chickens when they are out behind the barn but that is about it.


Guess I won’t go that route....I don’t need any more prey animals at the moment...yikes!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Wow...last start to the day, perhaps everyone has cold temperatures today?  It’s 3* here.  I’ve decided to wait to go out for a bit, and I’m keeping the animals inside the barn..it’s going to be too cold.  Otherwise, should be boring..got home late from the auction...took a real beating... I won’t be selling there again. Life lesson.  But we made it fun.   Hope everyone stays warm and has a great day!!


----------



## promiseacres

@Duckfarmerpa1 I am guessing come March prices will go up again. Most people don't want more critters to feed in the cold. 

I need to get moving... co op day and DH wants firewood brought in.... they are predicting over 6" of rain starting this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Bunnylady

6" of rain? Yikes! During the summer, we could get that in one thunderstorm, but that's a heckuva lot for this time of year!  

I was just thinking that one good thing about these frosty mornings is that they help to dry the ground. The moisture turns to ice, which sticks up above the surface. When the sun comes up, it seems the ice evaporates or sublimates or whatever it does, drying things out a lot faster than when the temps stay above freezing.

And then of course, the temperatures come up a bit, and it rains again.(*splat*)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

coffee thats promise 
okay nothing new here really putting housing on hold (house we liked is under contract so there that but thats ok just waiting for the right place) for a bit hubby company getting moving he set up the name bank account ect next to get vechical trailer and loads he could move smaller things with what we currently have as well. he working nights again so he plans on giving notice at some point.  that should make life interesting.  need to make my to do list to go with the basic things i do everyday. i also need to make school work for my daughter and sob i been thinking of remaking for next year when he start kindergarten. 
the pigs have gotten pretty friendly with me they get within 6 inches of me now and follow me around oinking at me even when i don't have food. i had one of the piglets take food out of my hand so they improving as well. so far no new piglets i keep debating if she is pregnant or not but time will tell. and i have decided i might have an addiction to babies.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 I am guessing come March prices will go up again. Most people don't want more critters to feed in the cold.
> 
> I need to get moving... co op day and DH wants firewood brought in.... they are predicting over 6" of rain starting this afternoon/evening.


Yes, that’s what my hubby said too...I’m sorry to hear about your rain...you will have quite a mess to deal with!  Good luck


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> coffee thats promise
> okay nothing new here really putting housing on hold (house we liked is under contract so there that but thats ok just waiting for the right place) for a bit hubby company getting moving he set up the name bank account ect next to get vechical trailer and loads he could move smaller things with what we currently have as well. he working nights again so he plans on giving notice at some point.  that should make life interesting.  need to make my to do list to go with the basic things i do everyday. i also need to make school work for my daughter and sob i been thinking of remaking for next year when he start kindergarten.
> the pigs have gotten pretty friendly with me they get within 6 inches of me now and follow me around oinking at me even when i don't have food. i had one of the piglets take food out of my hand so they improving as well. so far no new piglets i keep debating if she is pregnant or not but time will tell. and i have decided i might have an addiction to babies. View attachment 68703View attachment 68704


Adorable pict...keep those coming!!


----------



## Baymule

We are supposed to get 3” from that storm. It’s been a dry winter, we need the rain.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> We are supposed to get 3” from that storm. It’s been a dry winter, we need the rain.


Wahoo...my stamp must of stuck to that rain I said I sent you


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> We are supposed to get 3” from that storm. It’s been a dry winter, we need the rain.


The rain will be great for you, but the forcasters say 80mph gusts and large hail in your area. Possible tornados? Ouch! Good luck.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> The rain will be great for you, but the forcasters say 80mph gusts and large hail in your area. Possible tornados? Ouch! Good luck.


That just goes with the territory. In Livingston, where we lived for 30+ years, it was hurricanes with a side order of tornadoes. Essential supplies include a box of cheap wine and a pan of brownies. When a 100 year old tree is laying on your house and it is raining inside your home, eat brownies, drink wine and it's not so bad after all. 

The local news will stay on TV, tracking tornadoes and advising people to hunker down. We are on satellite TV, so when there is severe weather in our immediate area, the stupid TV goes off. One time when we had hail and bad weather coming, I put my tractor in the carport and parked my car under a tree. I have my priorities straight. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Usual  low 30s morning & hot coffee!

Staying cool today @mid 40s tops with only light winds, so working outside shortly.   Some pens to re-secure and be ready to throw a dozen roos into tonight.  That's the plan, hope it works.  I need to plan their demise.   Right now, the hens are just hating this many.

Otherwise pretty "everyday".

Been setting up this new Ipad and I'm just OVER IT!!  I've put it down for a while --again.   NOT a techie.  I persevere.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay i posted to soon the sow and one piglet got out hubby and i tried to get the them back but so far nope she charged towards me and I am not dumb enough to step in front of her so their out there somewhere they know where food is(plus i should be sprinting  like i was no one tell my midwife). still have two piglets, fixed how they got out. th dog got sprayed by a skunk. we getting thirty bales of hay today. and one of my brothers is at hospital/urgent care for a constant feeling of choking today went from uneventful to crazy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well they back napping outside the fence brats. anyways my brother has some sort bacterial infection or allergic  reaction so he on meds now.


----------



## farmerjan

@Duckfarmerpa1 , sorry you took a beating on the prices.  But in all fairness, this time of year is the absolutely WORST to sell small animals.  Along about the time that spring is "hinting"  on coming around, the prices will be better.  No one wants to have to feed and water alot of small pens of animals in the cold and you get quite a bit colder than we do.  Either get them gone before the holidays, as you did with the others that you sold, or prepare to keep them until there is warmer temps and bare ground that is saying spring is coming..... I doubt that it was the particular auction you went to but just the time of year. 

Started cold 22 here, sun out melting the snow that we got on Tuesday.  Supposed to be up near 50 then rain and in the 50's and 60's for a few days..... Crazy weather.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 , sorry you took a beating on the prices.  But in all fairness, this time of year is the absolutely WORST to sell small animals.  Along about the time that spring is "hinting"  on coming around, the prices will be better.  No one wants to have to feed and water alot of small pens of animals in the cold and you get quite a bit colder than we do.  Either get them gone before the holidays, as you did with the others that you sold, or prepare to keep them until there is warmer temps and bare ground that is saying spring is coming..... I doubt that it was the particular auction you went to but just the time of year.
> 
> Started cold 22 here, sun out melting the snow that we got on Tuesday.  Supposed to be up near 50 then rain and in the 50's and 60's for a few days..... Crazy weather.


You are totally right...and now we know for the future...us newbies have to just learn and take it on the chin..I will say one thing...my female ducks are much happier today...and I got more eggs, so I guess that’s a plus!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> okay i posted to soon the sow and one piglet got out hubby and i tried to get the them back but so far nope she charged towards me and I am not dumb enough to step in front of her so their out there somewhere they know where food is(plus i should be sprinting  like i was no one tell my midwife). still have two piglets, fixed how they got out. th dog got sprayed by a skunk. we getting thirty bales of hay today. and one of my brothers is at hospital/urgent care for a constant feeling of choking today went from uneventful to crazy.


You are having a rough day...I’ll keep you in my thoughts today’s that things get better


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol it's more funny at this point because i thought it was almost to quite today well that clearly changed cant say i am bored now lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol it's more funny at this point because i thought it was almost to quite today well that clearly changed cant say i am bored now lol


That’s always the way it is...


----------



## promiseacres

Finished bringing in firewood in the rain, then chores in the rain... but critters are taken care of and the racks are full.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I got my chores done early due to the cold...which was nice for a change...I’ve been making computer fliers all evening...NOzt fun.  To sell baby bunnies, duck egg and chicken eggs.  Next I need to apply for a license to sell food...I’m not quite sure how to due that yet...dept of...? In PA. Any hints?  Oh, that’s because I plan to make salted duck eggs...or at least I’m going to TRY...apparently some people pay $22 for 6!!  So..we shall see?


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I plan to make salted duck eggs...or at least I’m going to TRY...apparently some people pay $22 for 6!!  So..we shall see?


I've probably had salted duck eggs and didn't know it. I've made a few trips to China, and my agreement with my translator was, he was to order the food he liked, X2, but was not to tell me what it was, until after. I ate some pretty strange (by American standards) things. I remember moon cakes with a filling that _sounds _like salted duck eggs. I just googled them. NO WONDER they cost $22 for six! It's an intensive days work to prepare them even before you wait the 30-60 days for them to brine. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT PROJECT. I can hardly hold out for the week for pickled eggs!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> I've probably had salted duck eggs and didn't know it. I've made a few trips to China, and my agreement with my translator was, he was to order the food he liked, X2, but was not to tell me what it was, until after. I ate some pretty strange (by American standards) things. I remember moon cakes with a filling that _sounds _like salted duck eggs. I just googled them. NO WONDER they cost $22 for six! It's an intensive days work to prepare them even before you wait the 30-60 days for them to brine. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT PROJECT. I can hardly hold out for the week for pickled eggs!


Oh geez...I guess I didn’t know that part..I watched a utube video..it didn’t look bad...hmmm??


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ..I watched a utube video..it didn’t look bad...hmmm??



You know "what you see on the internet....."    

You may want to check into any "cottage laws" in PA.   Some of the small farm issues are covered by those aa to what, when, where, etc.. that can be sold by farmers.  But, I suspect that there would be a few hoops for something like cooked eggs.  Keep us posted.  Sounds like a specialty food.   Pickled quail eggs come to mind now.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's late.  I'm up.  Found a young possum in a shed when checking things.  Scooted it into a trap.  Will haul that unwelcome butt off a few miles & release it tomorrow.  Glad it wasn't that huge one that had been here a couple months ago.

While out, I notice a goat doe out of barn and alone under cover.  Yep, she's possibly in early labor.   That was couple hrs ago an a check 15 min ago had her same place and a few hollars as I went by.  Means little, she's vocal a LOT.    Could be tonight or ---  doe code, ya know!   But, I'll ck again in a while.  Sure will spoil my sleep.    Been bagging but, looked like another week.   Will let ya know in AM.  At least it's warming until low 40's for dawn, then into 70s tomorrow.

Guess it will be a solitare game night.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. @Mini Horses it sounds like you need a good cup!  Got kids yet?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> You know "what you see on the internet....."
> 
> You may want to check into any "cottage laws" in PA.   Some of the small farm issues are covered by those aa to what, when, where, etc.. that can be sold by farmers.  But, I suspect that there would be a few hoops for something like cooked eggs.  Keep us posted.  Sounds like a specialty food.   Pickled quail eggs come to mind now.


Not sure what a cottage law is?  I email a lady at dept of agriculture...we’ll see where it gets me


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone..we’re supposed to get a lot of rain today...hoping to melt some of this snow...I’m sick of shoveling for the chickens.... Other than that..hoping for calm day...hoping Busty’s not limping..ugh.  Ohh, maybe I got some rabbits kits!!


----------



## promiseacres

Morning everyone. 
@Duckfarmerpa1 check with your health department, they are the ones here in Indiana that enforce the cottage laws. I hope you got your kits. 
@Mini Horses hoping you weren't up for nothing.


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Not sure what a cottage law is?  I email a lady at dept of agriculture...we’ll see where it gets me



Texas has a whole lot easier cottage law......who has a commercial kitchen? Lab testing? Gheesh.

Lots of luck, you're gonna need it.









						Limited Food Establishment
					






					www.agriculture.pa.gov
				








__





						Pennsylvania - Cottage Food Law - Forrager
					

Pennsylvania is a bit different than other states in that it doesn’t have laws specific to cottage food operations, but the Department of Agriculture simply allows “limited food establishments” that meet specific guidelines. The application process is lengthy, but limited food establishments...




					forrager.com
				








__





						Pennsylvania Cottage Food (Limited Food Establishments) Laws and Regulations:  How to sell your homemade foods in Pennsylvania
					

Find the facts, laws, rules and methods to make and sell your own homemade foods in Pennsylvania.  From jams, jellies, apple butter, salsa, pickles, pie, cakes, cookies and more, here's how to do it and be safe and legal!



					www.pickyourown.org


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Texas has a whole lot easier cottage law......who has a commercial kitchen? Lab testing? Gheesh.
> 
> Lots of luck, you're gonna need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Food Establishment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agriculture.pa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania - Cottage Food Law - Forrager
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania is a bit different than other states in that it doesn’t have laws specific to cottage food operations, but the Department of Agriculture simply allows “limited food establishments” that meet specific guidelines. The application process is lengthy, but limited food establishments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forrager.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Cottage Food (Limited Food Establishments) Laws and Regulations:  How to sell your homemade foods in Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> Find the facts, laws, rules and methods to make and sell your own homemade foods in Pennsylvania.  From jams, jellies, apple butter, salsa, pickles, pie, cakes, cookies and more, here's how to do it and be safe and legal!
> 
> 
> 
> www.pickyourown.org


Oh, thanks a ton!  Wonder why my state is different...goofy!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, my ipad just gave me a weather update...not rain....freezing rain starts at 7:24....ugh....wish us luck


----------



## Baymule

The weather newscasters are warning everybody about the storms coming tonight. They have been talking this up since Monday. I have to laugh, they all say to hide in the basement. WTH? A _basement?_ In Texas? Do these morons not know what geographical location they are in? Nobody has a basement here, the water table is too high for that. A lot of houses are built off the ground on blocks, depending on the weight of the building to hold it down. And they said if you are in a mobile home, LEAVE! Really? This Doublewide Diva ain't going anywhere and if I did, where? This storm stretches from one end of Texas up to the whole durned country, so just where am I leaving to that ain't hours and hours away? Dummies.

Oh and now they are touting emergency kits, water, batteries, radio, 3 day supply of food and water, change of clothes, work gloves, a week's supply of medication, shelter in place, don't get in your car and try to outrun a tornado and if you are in a mobile home, get in your car and try to outrun a tornado.   Or get in a ditch or low place, my doesn't THAT sound attractive! We have a gully that exits out property, with towering trees on both sides, we do live Behind The Pine Curtain here, ya' know. So we run out in the pounding rain and 80 MPH winds to the gully, the tornado passes over and we look like a porky-PINE with a ga-zillion pine toothpicks embedded in our hides? Maybe we can just sit in our doublewide and get transported to the Land of Oz. Now where did I put those ruby slippers?


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> you need a good cup! Got kids yet?



2:00 no kids -- went to bed.  6:30 no kids.   That's fine.   She's still isolated herself on outside of run-in, under big overhang area.   Didn't go in & check her but, at 2: only light swelling & she wasn't gonna get a lig check.    Will do that at feeding in about half hr or so.  All others laying in shed.  It's good.  Everyone is quiet.

Me?   I had pot ready to just turn on & brew so it was ready when I came back in.  Smelled great.   Drinking some now.   Ahhh...sinfully good!  Now I can relax.   Hey, even got 4hr of Zzzz.  No need to complain.

It's only 34 out & going to mid 60s.  Tomorrow & Sun are our 70s days.   Ooops.  Still great weather if she is ready.   2nd freshening.  Looks like twins will happen again.  

Now I can enjoy coffee, feed, take the possum away & relocate it on way to TSC.   Get back, unload, check everyone, shower & head to work.   Goat auction tomorrow.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Texas has a whole lot easier cottage law......who has a commercial kitchen? Lab testing?
> Lots of luck, you're gonna need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Food Establishment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agriculture.pa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania - Cottage Food Law - Forrager
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania is a bit different than other states in that it doesn’t have laws specific to cottage food operations, but the Department of Agriculture simply allows “limited food establishments” that meet specific guidelines. The application process is lengthy, but limited food establishments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forrager.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Cottage Food (Limited Food Establishments) Laws and Regulations:  How to sell your homemade foods in Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> Find the facts, laws, rules and methods to make and sell your own homemade foods in Pennsylvania.  From jams, jellies, apple butter, salsa, pickles, pie, cakes, cookies and more, here's how to do it and be safe and legal!
> 
> 
> 
> www.pickyourown.org


Ok..it seems as if sell eggs, even out of my sister in laws store, doesnot require a lisence....but, to make salted eggs, I need the cottage law lisence...it’s $35...a lot of paperwork.  I’m going to try the recipe and see if it’s even worth it first..someone on the the BYC forum said they read it’s pretty difficult.  Plus... I have to see if they’re tasty too..??  But, thank you sooo much for the info...I might have gotten myself into trouble if I’d have tried to sell them without a. License ....


----------



## Baymule

Yay!!! Now the new is giving tips for driving in the rain! I got a better idea! Just STAY HOME and wait for the tornado!


----------



## Mini Horses

Trip to TSC not happened … going soon.

Put out hay, goaties came to feed....except one who was apparently waiting for them to clear the barn, in she goes.

I quickly set up fresh bedding in birthing corner...shooed her in and she delivered  almost immediately.  

9:06 a buck & 9:11 a doe.    
She's cleaning and talking to them.  I need to get to TSC !!   All is well.   I expect a couple more will kid within a week or two from their looks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YAY for babies and an easy delivery!  Woo Hoo!  I've got months to go before I get new little ones...


----------



## Bunnylady

Congrats on the new babies, @Mini Horses  

Well, y'know how it goes, @Baymule ; folks who work in the news media have to make themselves feel relevant. I agree that a lot of what they say is just parroting what they hear or read, and they don't even think about how that might relate to local conditions, but some of it is based on actual data. The thing about mobile homes, for example. A significant number of the people who have been killed in tornadoes were sheltering in mobile homes, only to have them disintegrate around them or roll over with them inside. We get our fair share of tornadoes here in the Carolinas, and I know a little too well the sight of trees turned pink with insulation ripped from shattered trailers. They are built light, not sturdy, and they just don't fare well in extreme weather. Obviously, if what's coming at you is a mile-wide EF5, _everyone_ would have to "hide, and hope the dragon doesn't find you," but storms that would only take a few shingles or maybe a sheet or two of sheathing off of a stick-built can annihilate a mobile home. If you have nowhere else to go, well, I suppose you can just take the attitude that, "if it's my time to go, it's my time," but when it comes to protection from a tornado, a mobile home isn't necessarily "better than nothing," in some situations, nothing might actually be better (think "shrapnel"). I live in a modular home, and while the builder said it is actually sturdier than on-site stick built, I pray I never have to find out whether or not that's true.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> The weather newscasters are warning everybody about the storms coming tonight. They have been talking this up since Monday. I have to laugh, they all say to hide in the basement. WTH? A _basement?_ In Texas? Do these morons not know what geographical location they are in? Nobody has a basement here, the water table is too high for that. A lot of houses are built off the ground on blocks, depending on the weight of the building to hold it down. And they said if you are in a mobile home, LEAVE! Really? This Doublewide Diva ain't going anywhere and if I did, where? This storm stretches from one end of Texas up to the whole durned country, so just where am I leaving to that ain't hours and hours away? Dummies.
> 
> Oh and now they are touting emergency kits, water, batteries, radio, 3 day supply of food and water, change of clothes, work gloves, a week's supply of medication, shelter in place, don't get in your car and try to outrun a tornado and if you are in a mobile home, get in your car and try to outrun a tornado.   Or get in a ditch or low place, my doesn't THAT sound attractive! We have a gully that exits out property, with towering trees on both sides, we do live Behind The Pine Curtain here, ya' know. So we run out in the pounding rain and 80 MPH winds to the gully, the tornado passes over and we look like a porky-PINE with a ga-zillion pine toothpicks embedded in our hides? Maybe we can just sit in our doublewide and get transported to the Land of Oz. Now where did I put those ruby slippers?


thats terrible..I you hope you take precautions..but, take it with a grain of salt too.  In 1985 a tornado went through Kane..where we live.  It touched down my uncle’s neighbo’s backyard..took out the shed and trees.  Our best friends house ..they didn’t live there...but it used to be a two story..now it’s just one tiny story..one bedroom..but perfect for them. . We had tornado warnings all last summer and they touched down in counties beside us...we actually saw the storm brewing that went through..you could hear it...and then it was gone to the next place...so..be careful...but...once again don’t go overboard because, most likely you’ll be sitting having tea??  And things will just be noises and yucky..might lose power..have a romantic evening planned!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Trip to TSC not happened … going soon.
> 
> Put out hay, goaties came to feed....except one who was apparently waiting for them to clear the barn, in she goes.
> 
> I quickly set up fresh bedding in birthing corner...shooed her in and she delivered  almost immediately.
> 
> 9:06 a buck & 9:11 a doe.
> She's cleaning and talking to them.  I need to get to TSC !!   All is well.   I expect a couple more will kid within a week or two from their looks.


Oh my gosh..that easy!!  I might have to talk to you on the side..plus ask you what else you’re getting at TS.. I think I have supplies pretty good..but never hurts to double check...congrats...I would love to see pictures!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bunnylady said:


> Congrats on the new babies, @Mini Horses
> 
> Well, y'know how it goes, @Baymule ; folks who work in the news media have to make themselves feel relevant. I agree that a lot of what they say is just parroting what they hear or read, and they don't even think about how that might relate to local conditions, but some of it is based on actual data. The thing about mobile homes, for example. A significant number of the people who have been killed in tornadoes were sheltering in mobile homes, only to have them disintegrate around them or roll over with them inside. We get our fair share of tornadoes here in the Carolinas, and I know a little too well the sight of trees turned pink with insulation ripped from shattered trailers. They are built light, not sturdy, and they just don't fare well in extreme weather. Obviously, if what's coming at you is a mile-wide EF5, _everyone_ would have to "hide, and hope the dragon doesn't find you," but storms that would only take a few shingles or maybe a sheet or two of sheathing off of a stick-built can annihilate a mobile home. If you have nowhere else to go, well, I suppose you can just take the attitude that, "if it's my time to go, it's my time," but when it comes to protection from a tornado, a mobile home isn't necessarily "better than nothing," in some situations, nothing might actually be better (think "shrapnel"). I live in a modular home, and while the builder said it is actually sturdier than on-site stick built, I pray I never have to find out whether or not that's true.


I’m sure your home is built very sturdy and strong!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> When a 100 year old tree is laying on your house and it is raining inside your home, eat brownies, drink wine and it's not so bad after all.


I think I would have to drink an awful LOT of wine before that situation would seem "not so bad after all".



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh, thanks a ton!  Wonder why my state is different...goofy!!


I think every state has their own set of rules. For instance here you can't sell prepared food if it was made in a location where any animals have access to the prep area. As in, if you have pets, your kitchen is off limits for making food for sale unless the only door is to the outside (and who has a house like that??). You can't just say (and eve do, keep the pets out of the kitchen at all times by keeping the door(s) to the kitchen closed. Raw milk can only be sold at the farm or a store owned by the farm. You can sell meat at a Farmer's Market but it has to be processed in a USDA approved facility. You can sell non retail to individuals though. For instance someone could raise a beef animal and sell it packaged to people they know even if the slaughterhouse isn't USDA.



Baymule said:


> Or get in a ditch or low place, my doesn't THAT sound attractive! We have a gully that exits out property, with towering trees on both sides


Oh right, there is a deluge falling out of the sky and I want to lay in a gully where the flash flood will rage? NO THANKS!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m going to try the recipe and see if it’s even worth it first..someone on the the BYC forum said they read it’s pretty difficult. Plus... I have to see if they’re tasty too..??


Might also want to find out if there is even a market for them. I've never heard of salted eggs, surely no one at our Farmer's Market is selling them.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> I think I would have to drink an awful LOT of wine before that situation would seem "not so bad after all".
> 
> 
> I think every state has their own set of rules. For instance here you can't sell prepared food if it was made in a location where any animals have access to the prep area. As in, if you have pets, your kitchen is off limits for making food for sale unless the only door is to the outside (and who has a house like that??). You can't just say (and eve do, keep the pets out of the kitchen at all times by keeping the door(s) to the kitchen closed. Raw milk can only be sold at the farm or a store owned by the farm. You can sell meat at a Farmer's Market but it has to be processed in a USDA approved facility. You can sell non retail to individuals though. For instance someone could raise a beef animal and sell it packaged to people they know even if the slaughterhouse isn't USDA.
> 
> 
> Oh right, there is a deluge falling out of the sky and I want to lay in a gully where the flash flood will rage? NO THANKS!
> 
> 
> Might also want to find out if there is even a market for them. I've never heard of salted eggs, surely no one at our Farmer's Market is selling them.


Right!!  I might just pickle them..that might sell easier around here!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Pouring rain so Chris decided to finish the other half of our new chicken coop!! Yeah!!  Well, Spike...my horrible rooster, was getting in his way, and going after him.  We knew his days were numbered..because I have 3 cockerels that are beautiful and I’m going to keep 2.  So... I did it...I took him out!  I couldn’t believe it, and neither could Chris,but he’s been such a pain in the Paducah that...I had to!  So, then I plucked him..and gutted him myself!  He’s now soaking in a brine.  Hope he’s yummy!!  I had to chase him quite a bit so, he was stressed..so, probably won’t be too good...oh well.  I’m proud of myself for taking care of business!  And hes doing great on the coop.  We can’t get it all done today..but probably tomorrow!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If you let him age in the refrigerator a few days he "should" be more tender than if you cook or freeze him right now.   But, CONGRATS!


----------



## Baymule

WOW! You did that all by yourself?  I am proud of you! @B&B Happy goats is right about letting him age in the refrigerator a few days, then simmer low and slow all day. Pick meat off bones and return to broth. Then you can make what my grand daughters call Mean Rooster Soup  or you could make a pot of chicken and dumplings. I like to make chicken mole' (MO-lay) over rice. Depending on his age, the dark meat can be almost a dark as a Hershey bar. It's delicious revenge!


----------



## Baymule

We are under tornado watch until 2 AM.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

when you hear your six year old say tico taco yah yah yah in the bathroom you know you ruined your kids. we caught the piglet yesterday thanks to our dog stella who worked her tail off herding the dang thing. the sow is still out but we just gonna shoot her I tired of trying to catch the dang pig and she to dangerous to be around the kids stella tried to help with her we might try once more to get her but if we can't then she dinner.cant wait for these storms to pass  i think the news is Getting paid to cause fear the jerks. oh your getting hail run for you life pretty much.


----------



## Baymule

Our weather news was telling everybody to have 3 days worth of food and water.   And a change of clothes and a weeks worth of medications. Talk about fear mongering!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang - all we got was how to drive in high winds!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

frustratedearthmother said:


> If you let him age in the refrigerator a few days he "should" be more tender than if you cook or freeze him right now.   But, CONGRATS!


Ohh..ok, sounds good!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> WOW! You did that all by yourself?  I am proud of you! @B&B Happy goats is right about letting him age in the refrigerator a few days, then simmer low and slow all day. Pick meat off bones and return to broth. Then you can make what my grand daughters call Mean Rooster Soup  or you could make a pot of chicken and dumplings. I like to make chicken mole' (MO-lay) over rice. Depending on his age, the dark meat can be almost a dark as a Hershey bar. It's delicious revenge!


Yeah..he was sooo mean...I thought I killed him last week bec I hit him in the head with the stick I carry..but it’s not a big stick.  Ok..we’ll probably try out a new roaster we just bought for just this type of thing!!   Would that be good...or the crock pot?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Our weather news was telling everybody to have 3 days worth of food and water.   And a change of clothes and a weeks worth of medications. Talk about fear mongering!


Well..how is it there...does it look that bad?  We’re you inside all day?  You don’t sound like the kind of person that sits still too long..


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> but we just gonna shoot her I tired of trying to catch the dang pig and she to dangerous to be around the kids


Meat for your family!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well..how is it there...does it look that bad?  We’re you inside all day?  You don’t sound like the kind of person that sits still too long..


Yeah, Bay will sit still for awhile when she dies .... though I'm not sure she will even then.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Our weather news was telling everybody to have 3 days worth of food and water.   And a change of clothes and a weeks worth of medications. Talk about fear mongering!



I feel very safe because I just checked my cupboards and I for sure have at least 3 days worth of food and water. And several changes of clothes too! I'm just having trouble picking out an outfit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well that was eventful the winf was insane felt the house move i am ready to move didnt think the house was ready to go apparently it wants to leave. anyways we had hail mostly pea size to nickle  sized nothing major. however the wind broke an already dead tree and knocked over the older chicken coop poor chickens apparently decided to sleep in it tonight they went to a ride and seem to be find i make sure at Sun up. getting the kids to bed the girls are asleep the boys aren't unforantly.


----------



## Baymule

The worst is almost past us, going to rain all night. We have two big dead pine trees by the horse barn that did NOT fall! We are getting them cut down. I’ll walk fences tomorrow to make sure no trees are on the fences. No tornadoes, at least not here. TV is off, still raining hard. Lightening shook the house. Trip is in the house sprawled in the floor. Carson is on the porch, I think he needs to go potty but the rain is discouraging him. Sentry is in the sheep barn, Paris is in her dog house. Horses are in their barn, sheep in their barn. I was outside most of the day making sure the animals were ready for Noah’s Flood. I bet my rain gauge is overflowing. Still pouring. 

I don’t know why we need 3 days worth of water, there’s plenty outside. 

It’s nice to finally have a hard rain. We had a dry summer, fall and up to now, a dry winter. Now that a tornado isn’t going to blow us away, I think we’ll go to bed. Wait! The TV came back on!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m gl


Baymule said:


> The worst is almost past us, going to rain all night. We have two big dead pine trees by the horse barn that did NOT fall! We are getting them cut down. I’ll walk fences tomorrow to make sure no trees are on the fences. No tornadoes, at least not here. TV is off, still raining hard. Lightening shook the house. Trip is in the house sprawled in the floor. Carson is on the porch, I think he needs to go potty but the rain is discouraging him. Sentry is in the sheep barn, Paris is in her dog house. Horses are in their barn, sheep in their barn. I was outside most of the day making sure the animals were ready for Noah’s Flood. I bet my rain gauge is overflowing. Still pouring.
> 
> I don’t know why we need 3 days worth of water, there’s plenty outside.
> 
> It’s nice to finally have a hard rain. We had a dry summer, fall and up to now, a dry winter. Now that a tornado isn’t going to blow us away, I think we’ll go to bed. Wait! The TV came back on!


ad you’re safe and sound!!


----------



## Xerocles

@Jesusfreak101so happy it didn't get any worse than that for you.
@Baymule sounds like it didn't even get bad enough to break out the wine? Good news!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Can’t wait for daylight!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, good morning everyone......it’s good to see that the storm didn’t hit you guys as bad as they said.  So do you live near each other?  Have you all met?  That would be neat!!

So I’ve got a preetttty good back ache going on from shoveling out the chicken coop yesterday.  There was soooo much chicken poop.  Chris said it smelled like sauerkraut!!   Anyways, perhaps I’ll take it a bit easy today?  Yeah right...we’re finishing the coop!!  Plus it’s warm enough for me to get a good clean muck out of the duck barn!  Ok everyone, have a great day..you guys out west..stay dry!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning not ready for mornin,l oh well any ways my husband put the coop back up correctly as soon as he hot home last night. we have the yard to clean for sure and repairs to make were they are needed and we have to go to the store we out of milk again i miss my goats.


----------



## promiseacres

Up finally.... hubby wants breakfast guess it will bacon ( storebought ) and french toast.


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, good morning everyone......it’s good to see that the storm didn’t hit you guys as bad as they said.  So do you live near each other?  Have you all met?  That would be neat!!



@Jesusfreak101 lives in the San Antonio area, I live in northeast Texas. We are quite a ways apart, about a 5 or 6 hour drive. If we go to San Antonio, I'll be sure to look her up. Haven't been there in many years. I think every Texan makes a pilgrimage to The Alamo at least once in their life. It is hallowed ground.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Up finally.... hubby wants breakfast guess it will bacon ( storebought ) and french toast.


Getting daylight here, cloudy, windy and cold. Looking out the kitchen window, I see white streaks of sand, where the rain washed it down.


----------



## Bruce

Glad the damage was minimal. Bet y'all sleep well tonight.


----------



## promiseacres

Done with chores.... water is everywhere...    rain all day then freezing temps tonight.... yes I would rather snow.


----------



## Baymule

I walked fences, only a branch on the fence, tree fell right next to fence. I’ll take that and be happy. 






We got 3 1/2” last night. I don’t think we’ve had that much since last winter. We’d get a quarter inch, a few times we got an inch of rain, just enough to perk things up but never a lot at one time. Really glad to see this! 





I took a lot of pictures, I’ll post them later. I gotta go back outside!!


----------



## Baymule

Just because


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> @Jesusfreak101 lives in the San Antonio area, I live in northeast Texas. We are quite a ways apart, about a 5 or 6 hour drive. If we go to San Antonio, I'll be sure to look her up. Haven't been there in many years. I think every Texan makes a pilgrimage to The Alamo at least once in their life. It is hallowed ground.


Definitely...Not quite the same..but everyone in The tristate area goes to Niagara Falls...not hallowed, but verrrry spectacular!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> I walked fences, only a branch on the fence, tree fell right next to fence. I’ll take that and be happy.
> 
> View attachment 68756
> 
> We got 3 1/2” last night. I don’t think we’ve had that much since last winter. We’d get a quarter inch, a few times we got an inch of rain, just enough to perk things up but never a lot at one time. Really glad to see this!
> 
> View attachment 68757
> 
> I took a lot of pictures, I’ll post them later. I gotta go back outside!!


Don’t you have a lot of flooding?  We get that bad here


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Just because
> 
> View attachment 68758



I hit the LOVE button 5 times for Prince!
Great shot Bay!


----------



## thistlebloom

I didn't get my morning coffee till 2:30 this afternoon. Thought I'd have a leisurely morning but looked out the window and all the wet heavy snow we got yesterday and all night( and still coming down when I got up), had collapsed the Shelter Logic shed protecting my Farmall Cub and one end of the alfalfa stack. Worked outside for 6 hours and I really need my coffee now.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> I didn't get my morning coffee till 2:30 this afternoon. Thought I'd have a leisurely morning but looked out the window and all the wet heavy snow we got yesterday and all night( and still coming down when I got up), had collapsed the Shelter Logic shed protecting my Farmall Cub and one end of the alfalfa stack. Worked outside for 6 hours and I really need my coffee now.


Oh dang!  Horrid mess to wake to, I hope you aren't too sore after taking care of it all.


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> Oh dang!  Horrid mess to wake to, I hope you aren't too sore after taking care of it all.



I'll let you know tomorrow! 🤣


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad everyone made it thru their part of the storm without major damage.   Clean up is always the pits.  The "system" from TX is moving our way, much of the fury left behind.  We have some rains now, winds really picking up but, not expected to be more than a thunderstorm.   Bad part for us is that the rain is hanging around for the next 3-4 days.  

It was 76 here today, sunny in morning and overcast all afternoon. It was a home day and, as planned, I took a goat to the auction.    Mixed emotions as I mainly use auctions to sell off the bucklings.   I had bought Romeo as a weanling, the full blood Saanen I had been wanting.  He will be 2 next month & I've had 2 yrs of breeding's from him.  Excellent lines, etc.  But he has become such an escape artist I had just "had it" and mad decision to sell him.

Back up the little pickup with camper shell, opened his pen with a bucket of feed in hand.   He loves his feed!  walk to the truck, toss a handful on the tailgate, set bucket inside and in he went.  Close tailgate.   Done.  Off we go.

I got there a little earlier than planned  but, trucks arriving.   You just don't want to be first few up, prices are generally less at first & last.   I took the truck home (had borrowed DDs, due to shell).   Did some things, ate, went back  It's only 8 miles to check arrivals for sale, talk, etc.

Had been a couple hours and the place was buzzing!  Lot of animals & people.   Low and behold, whose head is sticking out into the aisles, greeting everyone --- Romeo!  He was loving the atmosphere and they were sure enthused with the one who had become the official "Hello everyone!" greeter.      This big, white bruiser was eating it up!!

Auction starts, many lots of turkey, rabbit, duck, chickens, pot bellied pigs, etc., sold first.   I couldn't help myself, bought  8 really nice pullets, 4 at any day lay age, 4 about 2 mos out.  I'd have gotten $20 a pop to sell privately, paid $7 each.  Very happy.    Anyway, when those were out and ring cleared, time for animals and they had about a dozen head of cattle.  Mostly Holstein just weaned, a few were feeder calf size and a couple mature Dexters -- in need of  a lot of groceries.   I sat on my hands!    Prices were low but I wasn't taking on any hay burners.  Had promised myself.   Then time for the sheep & goats.

I'm expecting my guy to get thru first few, as we arrived that way.  Nope, almost last!   Prices were excellent on goats and there were some very, very nice ones!   One Boer buck I wanted so badly (all 350# of his huge, spotted body) but knew I was not ready for him.  At end I DID get name & number from seller who has more of same in sons & daughters.   So, will get one this Spring...or three. LOL. His buck brought $420 -- which I was absolutely willing to have paid! It was high sale today. My buck was #2 @$370....he was looking great & had made friends.   Met buyers who are currently planning to use him for breeding. He'll sure do that!  He loves his job.

All in all, longish day. Good results.    I am excited to have found a local breeder with Boers I can love.   And, these pullets are great.   Same breeder I got the last 7 from, who are fantastic!   

That's been my day of fun& networking that I get to do seldom.  Enjoyed every minute.  I plan to do a lot more of it in 2020.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Wow...sounds like you had a full day!  I’m really glad you wrote so much detail about the auction..since we’re just getting started.  Like we knew the last bring not much money, but not the first too.  But that makes sense..people want to see what’s ahead.  Plus..I didn’t realize feeder calves are ‘hayburners’. I’ve been..ummm kind of guiding my hubby in that direction..but, he’s not ready.  He’s had cows before, and he just...well...doesn’t totall explain..we watch them go at auction, but maybe if they eat so much as you’re saying, I’ll wait until we can get our one field replanted.  I’m really glad to hear you got such a great price on Romeo..he must be quite the looker!!  We bought some more pullets yesterday too, not as good of a deal, but they are laying...have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Icey outside. Made an cinnamon sugar apple cake . You guys can share.


----------



## Xerocles

Advice needed. Put this in my rabbit thread also, but maybe seen here quicker. Red had her kits. Zero fur pulled. No hay in nest box. She ripped a piece of cardboard to cover them. Its 59f @7:30. Do I add hay or leave alone?  I didn't even count them yet.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Advice needed. Put this in my rabbit thread also, but maybe seen here quicker. Red had her kits. Zero fur pulled. No hay in nest box. She ripped a piece of cardboard to cover them. Its 59f @7:30. Do I add hay or leave alone?  I didn't even count them yet.


Add hay...you can touch baby bunnies..but be careful, sometimes moms are protective at first.  Just put them in the nest box, and put her cardboard on top...at least..this what I would do...perhaps someone on here will tell you different..im not an expert, but I’ve lost new kits, so I’m just giving you my experience...I would add hay and get them off the wire grate.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone...it’s Sunday so that means my son,Ben comes!  Then Mass.  Have to make a pie to take to Sunday dinner with friends...and of course, chores..but, I love that!!  The renovation to the coop looks great!  We have two doors now!!  Sooo excited!!  And, I got my 2nd blue egg yesterday..so, clearly our new EE pullet is laying!!  And the normal egg count is up, so probably another pullet has started too!!  Yes!  We’re in the money..  Got to go check on the new pullets we bought yesterday..have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Mini Horses

The storm front is upon us.  Heavy, heavy winds last night.  I am happy to say at my farm, rains have been light to moderate so far.   Looks like it will change soon...I do expect more late day.  We seem to be within a band of less intensity at the moment.  I'm sure ok with that!!

@Duckfarmerpa1  yep--you have to learn some auction tendencies.  First in -- the bidders are getting geared up; last in, many are gone.   The birds take the edge off as they are smaller commitments.    AND....listen.  Sometimes they bring a cage of bunnies and say "your money times 3"   You are buying the cage full, bid on 1 animal and pay X3, for all three in the cage.  And don't raise your hand to wave at a friend -- You become a bid!  LOL   We try to have fun & teach on here.

Feeder calves are way past weaning, by generally a few hundred pounds.  YES cows will eat a LOT of forage.  A LOT.   Heavy graze is needed.   Read FarmerJans comments on cattle.  She raises meat & dairy.

It was fun!!  I enjoy going.   Romeo, is a fullblood Saanen with great genetics and yeah, a looker & a lover. Obviously friendly! The auctioneer even mentioned his antics when he entered the ring....he had been in the back beforehand.  Probably got a goat kiss!


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Don’t you have a lot of flooding?  We get that bad here


We ourselves are up high and dry, but have to cross several creeks to get to town. So when we have flash floods, we are ok, just can't go anywhere for a little while. Most people here don't build in low places. My sister lives in Conroe, close to Houston Texas, near the San Jancinto river. In hurricane Harvey they got 7 feet of water in their house, the water even washed the brick walls away. When the water went down, you could see all the way through her house. I would shag a$$ out of there, but she won't move. She has contractors on speed dial, this wasn't her first rodeo and she kicks in high gear before the water even goes down. Not me!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses I am glad that you not only got a good price for Romeo, but that he got a good home too. And you got a contact for moon spotted Boers! I love moon spots.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay if this keeps  up i might go crazy....my morning schedule is put the window with this girl she wants to eat and snuggle for hours in the morning. i need to either get up even earlier which seem daunting but not sure what option b is because she just hungry, needs a change or is having a hard time falling asleep.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;  great on the buck, I know that you feel better that he is going somewhere for breeding purposes even though you knew well that slaughter was an option when you took him.  Hopefully you mentioned his escape tendencies so they could be a little prepared.... and that he will be occupied enough to not get into too much trouble until they fall so in love with him that they will also put up with it for a few years !!!!!
Glad that he did good price wise also.

Going to the auction was always my "social life" in some ways too.  I thoroughly enjoyed it and made a point to go even when I did not plan on nor needed to buy anything.  I actually worked for over a year at the one sale barn because I liked the interaction and you get a few good ins on stuff too.  Very little in chickens or ducks or turkeys or rabbits here at the sale barns.  Sheep and goats very popular at the place I used to work up in Harrisonburg and the best place to sell as far as prices go.  There are too many cattle at the sales for them to get into small animals much although you will occasionally see some.  Saturday is the best place for that as there are more "weekend farmers" and more people are off work. 

This particular sale barn does a once a month "bred cow sale"  and a once a month "dairy cow sale" since it is in more dairy country than we are here further south.  There are still alot of mennonite farmers up there ( about an hour north of me in Rockingham county)  but the dairy sale has been getting smaller due to so many selling out.  They also have a "graded" feeder sale once a month on a Saturday.  Your cattle are graded as they are weighed and those that make the grade will be sold conmingled in a group.  They bring a little more that way and that is where we sell our "colored cattle" that are good.  Black is basically what sells here at the closer sale barn and other colors get discounted even if they are good cattle.

You are right about the first and last parts.  With the cattle it is a bit different as they are sold according to size/weight..... Baby calves are mostly sold first although the one sale will sell sheep and goats, then go into steers.  They will sell baby calves while the steers are being sold because there are buyers that just go for the baby calves.  They are sold out in the "barn part" where the calves are penned.  
But for the most part it is baby calves, then any "head cows" , cows that are bred, cows with calves, then the steers.  Then they usually sell heifers, then the cull/pound cows then any cull/slaughter bulls.   Sometimes they will announce that they are having a "cow sale" which normally is someone selling out  or cutting down or something.....Here it is often on  tuesday night because their tuesday sale is much smaller than friday.  Sales are usually at 6 or 6:30 p.m..   Sometimes they will have a small group of cows or even a few breeder bulls at the friday sale and they get a bit of advertisement ahead of time so it will draw more people. 
There are certain buyers that are at every sale.  They buy for other people and go to sales several days a week.  That is their job.  They pay what they are "alloted" by the companies/people that they are buying for.  They might pay a little less for some and a little more for others, but they know that they have to buy within the range that these companies allow.  They can look at cattle in 10 seconds make a decision and buy and know what they are going to give for those animals in the ring.  Most buy for a couple different people, and know that these not so great cattle will work for this person, and that these real good cattle will go to that person, and that the dairy cross cattle will only be accepted by this other person. It is big business.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> The storm front is upon us.  Heavy, heavy winds last night.  I am happy to say at my farm, rains have been light to moderate so far.   Looks like it will change soon...I do expect more late day.  We seem to be within a band of less intensity at the moment.  I'm sure ok with that!!
> 
> @Duckfarmerpa1  yep--you have to learn some auction tendencies.  First in -- the bidders are getting geared up; last in, many are gone.   The birds take the edge off as they are smaller commitments.    AND....listen.  Sometimes they bring a cage of bunnies and say "your money times 3"   You are buying the cage full, bid on 1 animal and pay X3, for all three in the cage.  And don't raise your hand to wave at a friend -- You become a bid!  LOL   We try to have fun & teach on here.
> 
> Feeder calves are way past weaning, by generally a few hundred pounds.  YES cows will eat a LOT of forage.  A LOT.   Heavy graze is needed.   Read FarmerJans comments on cattle.  She raises meat & dairy.
> 
> It was fun!!  I enjoy going.   Romeo, is a fullblood Saanen with great genetics and yeah, a looker & a lover. Obviously friendly! The auctioneer even mentioned his antics when he entered the ring....he had been in the back beforehand.  Probably got a goat kiss!


I did notice at both auctions how they put up a box of many small birds. But the auctioneer is talking so fast we couldn’t tell if you were bidding on on one..or all...it was like, he would switch back and forth if the animals were good enough...  that’s how I accidentally bought bantams chickens last month..I wanted the other chickens..but I didn’t know i was bidd on the ones in the middle...

then..we went with the big stuff..it seemed as if they would switch between by the pound price and just...here’s $375 a head...or $5 for this calf..I suppose we just have to go a lot more to understand.  The first auc this giant up boar who had been castrated only two weeks ago..and stunk..went for $15...this past one...giant ugly boar went for $0.65 lb..even that is a great deal but...it must’ve been because they wanted to breed him?  

we have that farmer friend that wants to go with us..but, he’s kind of a know it all...and talks too much.  We love him dearly, but we want to experience it ourselves...or at least...form our own judgments.  Plus..if he rides along, there’s no room for what we buy!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> When the water went down, you could see all the way through her house. I would shag a$$ out of there, but she won't move. She has contractors on speed dial, this wasn't her first rodeo and she kicks in high gear before the water even goes down. Not me!


Just rebuild and wait for the next "Harvey"? People should be allowed to make a flood insurance claim ONCE. After that, no flood insurance for you if you live in a flood likely area.


----------



## farmerjan

You will only learn from experience going to the auctions.  You will also get an "ear" for the different auctioneers as you go and listen to them.  Maybe compromise with the neighbor and go with him once, you might pick up some things from listening to him talk too much.  Then just not make any commitment to go again.... be vague about going.  Possibly mention that you are going to be in "town" or wherever, was he going to the auction, maybe you could meet him there??????  I know some people can be a PITB  and not wanting to start something that you can't get out of..... but if he is from there, you might get some insight....or some "ins" with someone there.  And he might be considered a PITB by other people and it can create a little sympathy for times you are there without him.... and he might just be lonely.  

Just a note. $.65 /lb for a big boar hog is a HUGE price..... they are worth about  $.25/lb here.  Real big ones are not in demand because they get too big to breed younger gilts.  Anything over about 2-250 lbs is usually sold for slaughter unless it is a good purebred and someone needs it for breeding pretty desperately.  A big boar that has been castrated is usually taken home and fed for 60 days or more to get the "taint" out of the meat.  They are ususally ground up mostly into sausage.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Just rebuild and wait for the next "Harvey"? People should be allowed to make a flood insurance claim ONCE. After that, no flood insurance for you if you live in a flood likely area.



Half of Houston would be abandoned, including part of the Medical Center.


----------



## Baymule

Haha I like big boars that nobody wants. That’s a lot of meat-real cheap!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Half of Houston would be abandoned, including part of the Medical Center.


I know. And WHY were people allowed to fill in all the flood water "paths"? Property tax money is my guess.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I know. And WHY were people allowed to fill in all the flood water "paths"? Property tax money is my guess.


My Mom always said to build your house on high ground. She was a wise woman.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses ;  great on the buck, I know that you feel better that he is going somewhere for breeding purposes even though you knew well that slaughter was an option when you took him.  Hopefully you mentioned his escape tendencies so they could be a little prepared.... and that he will be occupied enough to not get into too much trouble until they fall so in love with him that they will also put up with it for a few years !!!!!
> Glad that he did good price wise also.
> 
> Going to the auction was always my "social life" in some ways too.  I thoroughly enjoyed it and made a point to go even when I did not plan on nor needed to buy anything.  I actually worked for over a year at the one sale barn because I liked the interaction and you get a few good ins on stuff too.  Very little in chickens or ducks or turkeys or rabbits here at the sale barns.  Sheep and goats very popular at the place I used to work up in Harrisonburg and the best place to sell as far as prices go.  There are too many cattle at the sales for them to get into small animals much although you will occasionally see some.  Saturday is the best place for that as there are more "weekend farmers" and more people are off work.
> 
> This particular sale barn does a once a month "bred cow sale"  and a once a month "dairy cow sale" since it is in more dairy country than we are here further south.  There are still alot of mennonite farmers up there ( about an hour north of me in Rockingham county)  but the dairy sale has been getting smaller due to so many selling out.  They also have a "graded" feeder sale once a month on a Saturday.  Your cattle are graded as they are weighed and those that make the grade will be sold conmingled in a group.  They bring a little more that way and that is where we sell our "colored cattle" that are good.  Black is basically what sells here at the closer sale barn and other colors get discounted even if they are good cattle.
> 
> You are right about the first and last parts.  With the cattle it is a bit different as they are sold according to size/weight..... Baby calves are mostly sold first although the one sale will sell sheep and goats, then go into steers.  They will sell baby calves while the steers are being sold because there are buyers that just go for the baby calves.  They are sold out in the "barn part" where the calves are penned.
> But for the most part it is baby calves, then any "head cows" , cows that are bred, cows with calves, then the steers.  Then they usually sell heifers, then the cull/pound cows then any cull/slaughter bulls.   Sometimes they will announce that they are having a "cow sale" which normally is someone selling out  or cutting down or something.....Here it is often on  tuesday night because their tuesday sale is much smaller than friday.  Sales are usually at 6 or 6:30 p.m..   Sometimes they will have a small group of cows or even a few breeder bulls at the friday sale and they get a bit of advertisement ahead of time so it will draw more people.
> There are certain buyers that are at every sale.  They buy for other people and go to sales several days a week.  That is their job.  They pay what they are "alloted" by the companies/people that they are buying for.  They might pay a little less for some and a little more for others, but they know that they have to buy within the range that these companies allow.  They can look at cattle in 10 seconds make a decision and buy and know what they are going to give for those animals in the ring.  Most buy for a couple different people, and know that these not so great cattle will work for this person, and that these real good cattle will go to that person, and that the dairy cross cattle will only be accepted by this other person. It is big business.


Why do they switch between selling per lb and by the head...it was confusing..we were paying.0.55 for a pig..then it was gone then next the pig was giant at 385 just castrated, so he was sold for $14. By the head.  It kept switching back and forth all night.  That was confusing.  At the end of a sale we didn’t know if the guy paid so much a pound or what, it was confusing...guess we need more practice


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> You will only learn from experience going to the auctions.  You will also get an "ear" for the different auctioneers as you go and listen to them.  Maybe compromise with the neighbor and go with him once, you might pick up some things from listening to him talk too much.  Then just not make any commitment to go again.... be vague about going.  Possibly mention that you are going to be in "town" or wherever, was he going to the auction, maybe you could meet him there??????  I know some people can be a PITB  and not wanting to start something that you can't get out of..... but if he is from there, you might get some insight....or some "ins" with someone there.  And he might be considered a PITB by other people and it can create a little sympathy for times you are there without him.... and he might just be lonely.
> 
> Just a note. $.65 /lb for a big boar hog is a HUGE price..... they are worth about  $.25/lb here.  Real big ones are not in demand because they get too big to breed younger gilts.  Anything over about 2-250 lbs is usually sold for slaughter unless it is a good purebred and someone needs it for breeding pretty desperately.  A big boar that has been castrated is usually taken home and fed for 60 days or more to get the "taint" out of the meat.  They are ususally ground up mostly into sausage.


We couldn’t understand why she was so happy about her price?

i said we could go with Tim a time or two..in dirFB ent cars hopefully...he doesn’t believe in utilites and has no water or gas..I thought he had a stove, but maybe not if he’s so against utilities..ugh!!  Anyways. I’ll go with him as long as he stops talking down to us...he does that to everyone, but worse to me.  Yes...I am very nieve and malleable...but in a positive way.  I am always happy.  But he thinks I know absolutely nothing about farming..wel..I must be doing something right! He’s just made because I haven’t run to him for help.  But my hubby knows a lot o& this stuff.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

But my hubby said mo


Baymule said:


> Haha I like big boars that nobody wants. That’s a lot of meat-real cheap!


st of it will be fat so what you’re mostly paying for is his fat to get cut of, and then you get the real stuff you want to eat.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Well we went to our sunday night dinner and told our rooster story...I thought everyone would proud of me abnd give me a high five....it was the total opposite!!  Everyone was shocked appalled that I could do such a thing.  Vaugh’s...who I love dearly said she’ll never think of me as that nice sweet city girl that Chris brought up to date....I tried to explain..it’s still me...he just need to go!!  But they kept feeling sorry for Chris having to sleep at night with me...jeepers people...he was a mean old rooster..we have a fram now...he’s not needed any longer, I fired him, the end.  But of course the story got pretty detailed...the ladies thought they wanted to know, so Chris to odd them...I am a goodie shoo shoo.  My friends can’t picture me this way, and are disturbed when the do... well, I showwed a bunch of bunn pictures to make up for it!


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like that the neighbor isn't one I would want to spend alot of time with either.  Most men that are that "old school" don't think a female can know about farming.  I got alot of that when I first moved here.  But you just go about things quietly in your own way and if it keeps working, then slowly they will grudgingly give you some credit.  Some never do.  He might be one of them.
I think  you might be better off not getting anymore involved with him other than neighbors. Plus if he doesn't have running water I can imagine there is the personal hygiene thing too.....

It is really better to NOT get too descriptive when you are disposing of an animal.  People just don't get it, unless they are like ones on here.  Better to just do it and quietly and not get into it with friends that are from a former life time and life style. Most will not see the humor in that unless they are true farmers.  
Don't know why the auctioneer would switch from selling by the head to selling by the lb unless the ones bringing in the animals have requested that.  And since I don't small animal auctions like that I really can't tell you.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Duckfarmerpa1  you got a lesson, as FarmerJan points out -- if not into this lifestyle, they are appalled!  Here, it's just life to harvest the animals you have raised for meals.  The "city folk" only know that chicken comes from Tyson or Perdue, never a consideration that it was ALIVE before it got into the plastic wrap.   They just assume it is "made that way".   

At the large animal livestock it is normally by pound,  with exception for things like young stock.   Where small livestock sell, generally by the head.   The cattle here went by head, probably 12-14 total.   This is primarily goat & sheep, with some months that birds & rabbits are added.  


The storm front has broken up some in our area -- meaning we didn't get so much rain from it.  Alas, another is heading in from NW and if the two meet there will be an argument.  Otherwise, calmer and cooler mid week.   We have had unusually warm weather here.

Now, several of my goats are bagging and I expect the cold will come in for the events.  That's what I don't like about the Jan/Feb kids....we are all cold.  Those are the days I'm out and unhappy.  It does get them ready to sell in time for some of the ethnic holidays and better prices.  But, last year I had late kiddings, enjoyed the weather and sold with only a slight drop in price.   It's a daily butt check chore, at feeding lineup.  It's life on the farm.

Now that I brought in these 8 new birds -- I put them into a pen I had planned to use for holding the roos to butcher.   Tomorrow I will need to revise plans for these boys.  Probably add a roost in one of the run ins that's fully fence contained.  Only need 3 or 4 days there...then they will be on  ice, then canned.   Musical chairs!   Gotta love it.  LOL.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> Sounds like that the neighbor isn't one I would want to spend alot of time with either.  Most men that are that "old school" don't think a female can know about farming.  I got alot of that when I first moved here.  But you just go about things quietly in your own way and if it keeps working, then slowly they will grudgingly give you some credit.  Some never do.  He might be one of them.
> I think  you might be better off not getting anymore involved with him other than neighbors. Plus if he doesn't have running water I can imagine there is the personal hygiene thing too.....
> 
> It is really better to NOT get too descriptive when you are disposing of an animal.  People just don't get it, unless they are like ones on here.  Better to just do it and quietly and not get into it with friends that are from a former life time and life style. Most will not see the humor in that unless they are true farmers.
> Don't know why the auctioneer would switch from selling by the head to selling by the lb unless the ones bringing in the animals have requested that.  And since I don't small animal auctions like that I really can't tell you.


Ohh, we thought they would be glad i got rid of Spike..obviously not...from now on...I’m not saying a word!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1  you got a lesson, as FarmerJan points out -- if not into this lifestyle, they are appalled!  Here, it's just life to harvest the animals you have raised for meals.  The "city folk" only know that chicken comes from Tyson or Perdue, never a consideration that it was ALIVE before it got into the plastic wrap.   They just assume it is "made that way".
> 
> At the large animal livestock it is normally by pound,  with exception for things like young stock.   Where small livestock sell, generally by the head.   The cattle here went by head, probably 12-14 total.   This is primarily goat & sheep, with some months that birds & rabbits are added.
> 
> 
> The storm front has broken up some in our area -- meaning we didn't get so much rain from it.  Alas, another is heading in from NW and if the two meet there will be an argument.  Otherwise, calmer and cooler mid week.   We have had unusually warm weather here.
> 
> Now, several of my goats are bagging and I expect the cold will come in for the events.  That's what I don't like about the Jan/Feb kids....we are all cold.  Those are the days I'm out and unhappy.  It does get them ready to sell in time for some of the ethnic holidays and better prices.  But, last year I had late kiddings, enjoyed the weather and sold with only a slight drop in price.   It's a daily butt check chore, at feeding lineup.  It's life on the farm.
> 
> Now that I brought in these 8 new birds -- I put them into a pen I had planned to use for holding the roos to butcher.   Tomorrow I will need to revise plans for these boys.  Probably add a roost in one of the run ins that's fully fence contained.  Only need 3 or 4 days there...then they will be on  ice, then canned.   Musical chairs!   Gotta love it.  LOL.


How many goats do you have and what breeds? Obviously I’m brand new to all of this so, by the daily butt check, are you checking their bag to see it get bigger, and therefore a clue to time to go?  Or the temp of the doe?


----------



## promiseacres

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> But my hubby said mo
> 
> st of it will be fat so what you’re mostly paying for is his fat to get cut of, and then you get the real stuff you want to eat.


You should read Baymule's thread about Wilbur. 
Coffee is on.  News says a trend of more millinials moving to small urban homes.... no lawns...  go for it is my opinion.... let those of us who want to use the land have it. I still don't see us having an issue selling our place.


----------



## Xerocles

What an ugly yucky day. Strong thunderstorms last night, thunder woke me up, shaking the house. HEAVY rain continuing this morning. Walked through an inch of water to feed the animals...and I live on a steep hill! Didn't even do a close inspection of the new kits, just glanced in the nest while I fed. Scattered all over the box.....not in a neat little pile. Concerned about nursing, but guess they'll snuggle to the warmth of Mama when she gets in?


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> But my hubby said mo
> 
> st of it will be fat so what you’re mostly paying for is his fat to get cut of, and then you get the real stuff you want to eat.


I will politely say that you are dead wrong. While there was fat, I gave it to Devonviolet to render for the lard, so even the fat didn't go to waste. I already had quarts of rendered lard, so I didn't need it and was glad to share the bounty. I left a wide strip of fat on the pork chops, when I fried them, I wound up with more fat in the skillet than what I started with. That also didn't go to waste, I make "dog gravy" with meat grease and it gets mixed with their kibble. 

Hanging weight on Wilbur was 506 pounds. We paid $100 for him, might have spent that much on corn, but I think it was less than that to feed him soured corn for a couple months to clean him up. Slaughter was $1.00 per pound, cut and wrap, vacuum sealed and a $85 kill fee which includes skinning and gutting. 

So for between $700-$800 we had a freezer full of meat, plus we had to take some to a neighbor's freezer, we gave away a lot to friends and neighbors and there is still 9 or 10 packages of 4 pork chops each, the size of a dinner plate plus we took out 50 pounds of meat a month or so back and made stuffed smoked sausage. 

I always keep the offal and can it for the dogs too. 

So, am I afraid of big old boars? Nope!


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well we went to our sunday night dinner and told our rooster story...I thought everyone would proud of me abnd give me a high five....it was the total opposite!!  Everyone was shocked appalled that I could do such a thing.  Vaugh’s...who I love dearly said she’ll never think of me as that nice sweet city girl that Chris brought up to date....I tried to explain..it’s still me...he just need to go!!  But they kept feeling sorry for Chris having to sleep at night with me...jeepers people...he was a mean old rooster..we have a fram now...he’s not needed any longer, I fired him, the end.  But of course the story got pretty detailed...the ladies thought they wanted to know, so Chris to odd them...I am a goodie shoo shoo.  My friends can’t picture me this way, and are disturbed when the do... well, I showwed a bunch of bunn pictures to make up for it!


Well, I guess you learned...….your "normal" friends live in a different world than you do now. THIS is where you come to tell of your venturing into slaughtering a mean rooster and WE applaud your efforts and congratulate you! Your friends and family think you are some sort of cruel monster and belong in a slasher horror film. After all, EVERYONE knows meat comes from stores! 

My own sister, who buys chicken breast and cooks it for her 7 little dogs, thinks I am a horrible person, called ME cruel to my face, and refuses to eat at our house because I might feed her one of my poor little animals instead of buying meat at the store. 

Bottom line is, you have moved into a different world, one your previous friends cannot even begin to fathom. While you can move freely from your world into theirs, they cannot do likewise. They do not want to know the details, from shoveling sh!t to slaughter. All they want to know is that baby animals are cute and cuddly and Disney lives on your farm. While it is silly to perpetuate the outright lies that are popular in the movies, I'm afraid that you won't be able to shake up the "normal" people's distorted perception of what real life is.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> What an ugly yucky day. Strong thunderstorms last night, thunder woke me up, shaking the house. HEAVY rain continuing this morning. Walked through an inch of water to feed the animals...and I live on a steep hill! Didn't even do a close inspection of the new kits, just glanced in the nest while I fed. Scattered all over the box.....not in a neat little pile. Concerned about nursing, but guess they'll snuggle to the warmth of Mama when she gets in?


Get your candya$$ back out there and gather the babies back up in a pile so they can stay warm.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, @promiseacres I am going for my second cup. I slept ALL night with no 2 hour break listening to the dogs bark, and woke up right before 7 AM. It is COLD here by Texas standards. Everything is white with frost and it is so foggy that I can't see the road.


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> How many goats do you have and what breeds? Obviously I’m brand new to all of this so, by the daily butt check, are you checking their bag to see it get bigger, and therefore a clue to time to go? Or the temp of the doe?



Have 15 mature & 2 babes that were just born Friday.
They are Saanen, Nubian  &/or cross of two.  Only one buck now, Nubian.  Yep, butt check the bags that are filling and proceed to vulva & ligaments as the bags fill, depending on the doe.   Most are ones that have kidded before and I'm pretty sure of their "next move" from experience with them.  This year I do have 5 first fresheners.   Except for the buck, at this point all of them were born here.   So, all dairy.

I am planning to add meat goats back onto the farm later this Spring.  Having raised Boer previously, I do know and like the breed.  Meat goats sell well in this area and my plan is to raise a few for the sales.  Yes, I will harvest one for my own freezer but, it is a farm income decision.   I will not discontinue the dairy but, will possibly cut back doe numbers.  I love my goat milk, cream, butter, cheese, soap, etc.   Plus I have customers who do.   I also sell eggs.



Baymule said:


> Get your candya$$ back out there and gather the babies back up in a pile so they can stay warm.



I agree.   Better listen!!   



It has been raining here, light stuff.   Hope that's all I get.  65 now and they say up to 68ish.    Pretty much stable temps for next 3 days, then down into low 40s...closer to normal for this time of year.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

first thing first duck dont worry about the stupid things your friends said they never faced down a mean rooster much less know they are treating animals much worse when they but meat and eggs from the store and don't get started on other goodies they get. nor do they realize how hard it is to kill an animal you have raised. i butcher two nice roosters yesterday because we have 10 roosters not including my two that are in with my hens thats 10 to many. well now eight, it's hard every time i tend to cry over the first one after the first its a bit easier because i am already upset so why not just keep it up kind mentality. most of my friends think i am crazy because how much work I add to myself they all have excepted my murderous hag ways but granted the raise chickens however they don't butch any of theirs lol. the sow vanished gonna have to see if we can hunt her down if not oh well we still have three piglets to eat.  hubby really doesn't want to shot her with her possibly being pregnant but i figure if she stay on the property running aroubd she to dangerous for the kids and grandparents and she wild bacon. my mother cant believe i would say that baised off my history crying over dead lizards and such.  my daughter is what we teasingly call her blood thirsty she demand i kill birds for chicken(duck or her favorite goose) nuggets, and daddy kill pigs for pork chops and bacon. we all understand were you coming from i think it would be harsher if you didn't use the meat or if you torment the animal prior to killing which is something we don't do. this turned into a long winded post just to tell you we understand lol. moving on nothing planned except house work and school my stomach is cranky i been burping since yesterday morning I am about to lose my mind. 
baymule i had a question before i forget would you mind sending me the recipes you used for breakfast sausage and bacon?


----------



## Baymule

I used Williams sausage seasoning. I used to buy it locally, can't find it now, will probably have to call the company and order it. Or come up with my own recipe.





__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com
				




Bacon. I brined it in salt water ( half cup of non idiozed table salt) in the refrigerator for a few days, then washed it off, let it "air dry" in the refrigerator a day or two, then we smoked it low and slow in the pit over oak and hickory. Back in the refrigerator to chill, then sliced and vacuumed sealed. Best. Bacon. Ever.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Have 15 mature & 2 babes that were just born Friday.
> They are Saanen, Nubian  &/or cross of two.  Only one buck now, Nubian.  Yep, butt check the bags that are filling and proceed to vulva & ligaments as the bags fill, depending on the doe.   Most are ones that have kidded before and I'm pretty sure of their "next move" from experience with them.  This year I do have 5 first fresheners.   Except for the buck, at this point all of them were born here.   So, all dairy.
> 
> I am planning to add meat goats back onto the farm later this Spring.  Having raised Boer previously, I do know and like the breed.  Meat goats sell well in this area and my plan is to raise a few for the sales.  Yes, I will harvest one for my own freezer but, it is a farm income decision.   I will not discontinue the dairy but, will possibly cut back doe numbers.  I love my goat milk, cream, butter, cheese, soap, etc.   Plus I have customers who do.   I also sell eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.   Better listen!!
> 
> 
> 
> It has been raining here, light stuff.   Hope that's all I get.  65 now and they say up to 68ish.    Pretty much stable temps for next 3 days, then down into low 40s...closer to normal for this time of year.


Ok, I’ll pick your brain if you don’t mind...my one doe is. Pygmy..I’m pretty sure this will be her first time at bat, just based on everything...her bag, teats, disposition...the other is a Nigerian Dwarf, and I know she’s done it bef, just don’t know how many.  I’m not sure if you read my journal, but I rescued our goats so I have no history on them...just based on there bodies and reactions with me.  So, with this in mind...what can I look for with these two, besides what I’ve read...do you have any insight just from, ummmm years of doing it yourself?  Like will my newbie look different than the one thats freshened before?  Thanks!


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee Promise. I'm having a couple more.  
Had to get out there early and do some shoveling so I could get the critters taken care of and bring in some more firewood. Dh is working and he had to get up early and clear the driveway to go to work.  It's nice to have at least the preliminary chores taken care of so I can enjoy my coffee and hanging out woth the "herd" here. 

@Jesusfreak101 , I laughed out loud at your "murderous hag" comment. 🤣


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m not sure if you read my journal, but I rescued our goats so I have no history on them



I did and am gong to reply to your questions there.


Another doe kidded twin bucks this morning.   She didn't come out for hay at the trough, looked in and she was down just beginning to push.   Both out & up within 30-35 minutes.   I finished my chores, checked on all pastures....water, water!!






Friday's kids and mom are out and about today.  She was a touch spazzed at first....kids were hopping and running...didn't come when called.  LOL.   They played, got tired, went back in barn & cuddled to nap.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  So cute!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Babies aww,too cute!!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> well, I showed a bunch of bunn pictures to make up for it!


I hope you aren't planning to tell them what is going to happen to the buns if you are raising them for the freezer. 
BTW, what was for dinner that night? Impossible Burgers? Tofu? I'm sure they didn't eat any animal body parts.
Sounds like you need to make some new friends, maybe at the feed store or the auction house. And yeah, only talk to the old friends about your pets. Make sure you are all graphic about when the cat hacked up a big ugly hairball on your bed.



Mini Horses said:


> That's what I don't like about the Jan/Feb kids....we are all cold. Those are the days I'm out and unhappy.


You need to build your kidding barn attached to the house with house back door opening into the barn! 



Mini Horses said:


> I put them into a pen I had planned to use for holding the roos to butcher.


You aren't going to KILL them are you? And EAT them? 




Baymule said:


> So, am I afraid of big old boars? Nope!


Bay ain't askeered of ANYTHING!


----------



## Baymule

Adorable kids! It has started. More babies on the way.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> I hope you aren't planning to tell them what is going to happen to the buns if you are raising them for the freezer.
> BTW, what was for dinner that night? Impossible Burgers? Tofu? I'm sure they didn't eat any animal body parts.
> Sounds like you need to make some new friends, maybe at the feed store or the auction house. And yeah, only talk to the old friends about your pets. Make sure you are all graphic about when the cat hacked up a big ugly hairball on your bed.
> 
> 
> You need to build your kidding barn attached to the house with house back door opening into the barn!
> 
> 
> You aren't going to KILL them are you? And EAT them?
> 
> 
> 
> Bay ain't askeered of ANYTHING!


Yes, I learned my lesson..no more farm talk unfits very happy baby stories!  Probably not even to yo7 guys unless I need help...besides most of the story of the chasing Spike was dramatized for fun....?? None of my goats are being eaten...that I will know of.....??


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> You need to build your kidding barn attached to the house with house back door opening into the barn!



I's only about 200' and has electric.  I could use a heater.....AND I will admit to having used my attached garage.   Mostly, unless way below freezing,  extra straw, a blanket, after a good towel dry.   Yeah....warm is nicer.  I don't like the cold, they do better.



Bruce said:


> You aren't going to KILL them are you? And EAT them?



I plead  --  Guilty!!   (Don't tell anyone, OK?  I'd be a murdering hag! )  You know how women are!!!!!!!


This whole thing brings up the 3 ladies behind me at the auction who thought it was HORRID that these calves were taken from their moms.   And WHY do this to cute  little goats -- to get more money when friendly?    Yeah, I had to  explain that "babies" were ONLY there to get the milk flowing.  The cows/goats had a job and the offspring were collateral damage.  I explained they got the milk, only via bottle -- since you can't use the milk otherwise!  AND if not milked it could cause great damage to the cows who gave 5-6 gal and the calf could not ever drink that much. (Holsteins from a reg herd, a dairy) Talked mastitis, inflammation, loss of udder quarters, death, etc.  Further that ALL were removed not just the boys.  They got a new perspective.  By the way, the calves were in really good shape, halter broke and handled, weaned & on solid feed.

They just don't know.


----------



## Bruce

Those ladies do now!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, Bruce -- AND -- it actually tamed their anger when they understood what was really happening.  Attitude adjustment.

 It was my BYH duty to give them information. 

also -- I did not mention my roosters or canning.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lmao mini your funny your both duties have been fulfilled  and good thing you didn't explain what happens to some auction animals lol. you know we would probably have one of the best stares ever if everyone here took over a state lol.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> I's only about 200' and has electric.  I could use a heater.....AND I will admit to having used my attached garage.   Mostly, unless way below freezing,  extra straw, a blanket, after a good towel dry.   Yeah....warm is nicer.  I don't like the cold, they do better.
> 
> 
> 
> I plead  --  Guilty!!   (Don't tell anyone, OK?  I'd be a murdering hag! )  You know how women are!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This whole thing brings up the 3 ladies behind me at the auction who thought it was HORRID that these calves were taken from their moms.   And WHY do this to cute  little goats -- to get more money when friendly?    Yeah, I had to  explain that "babies" were ONLY there to get the milk flowing.  The cows/goats had a job and the offspring were collateral damage.  I explained they got the milk, only via bottle -- since you can't use the milk otherwise!  AND if not milked it could cause great damage to the cows who gave 5-6 gal and the calf could not ever drink that much. (Holsteins from a reg herd, a dairy) Talked mastitis, inflammation, loss of udder quarters, death, etc.  Further that ALL were removed not just the boys.  They got a new perspective.  By the way, the calves were in really good shape, halter broke and handled, weaned & on solid feed.
> 
> They just don't know.


I’ll admit...we have no clue when we go and see the calves there...my farmer friend$ said it cheaper to shoot th3 bull calves ...than take them to auction...I know  of saw what h3 meant with the prices....it is sad though to see a young animal go after all the work that goes into it all...plus...I just love animals and, even a# a farmer now, still wish they could all live...but, i get it


----------



## farmerjan

@Duckfarmerpa1 ; Somewhere I spelled it out why farmers were disposing of their bull calves rather than have it cost them to sell them.   I don't have a clue how to find it.  @Mini Horses  so well explained it to someone who has no clue.  If the calves were weaned, halterbroke and on grain then they didn't need the milk.  Has anyone ever asked these clueless people how long they breast fed their children.... or if not how long they were on bottles?  Tried to explain that babies get weaned off the teat and that it is part of nature.  I think she did a bang up job of trying to explain all that to them.  I'll bet these women might just give it a little second thought before they start in on "how terrible"  this or that practice is in the future.  One can only hope.


----------



## kdogg331

Good morning everyone. 

Figured I’d pop over here during the BYC update but may have to stick around. Been browsing and forgot how much I enjoy this site! Been a member over here for a little while but very rarely stop by.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I’m awake, and don’t wanna be. Someone gimme coffee before I start crying.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## TwoCrows

I am lost without BYC.


----------



## promiseacres

Starting a 2nd cup for our guests. Sorry just have cereal or toast today... I didn't know we were having company  . Anyone need water for tea?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

promiseacres said:


> Starting a 2nd cup for our guests. Sorry just have cereal or toast today... I didn't know we were having company  . Anyone need water for tea?


Who can think of food this early? I need another pot of coffee.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Thank you for the hospitality though!


----------



## Xerocles

WOW! Things are happening early at the coffee klatch this morning. Think I'll toss a few more pancakes on the griddle. But first, just enough daylight to feed the animals.


----------



## Xerocles

TwoCrows said:


> I am lost without BYC.


There, there now. It'll be OK. We'll look out for you, and take good care. Just be brave. We'll help you get through this. We're not scary.....just different.


----------



## Xerocles

Boy, I can sympathize even more with you guys with your snow, now. With so much rain over the past couple days, it is slick as everything out there. I did some pretty fancy dance moves this morning to try and keep my butt from hitting the ground. Think I may have pulled something! Of course, the 63f temp does make it a _little_ nicer than if it was snow. That'll teach ME to try to feed up in tennis shoes! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

This is me...…..haven't even looked out.  My inside temp reader tell me it's 54 out there.    It's trying to break daylight, so must be overcast -- even rain?   Don't want rain.  Please don't be doing that.   Please! I'm hoping this will help....I said "please"!  Rain is predicted for most of the day.

Today I absolutely must add the roost bar and a 2 x10  section of fence in this run-in so I can snatch up roos today/tonight & securely pen them.   I've been trying to watch them and see who I will keep -- if any -- of these rascals.   I know the hens will be pleased.   Then, I "think" I have a hen who is an egg eater.   Have 2 "suspects" and I will cage them for a few days to see where that goes.  If I am then finding egg numbers greatly improve -- well, they will go with 2 others my DGD keeps as pets., with same issue. 

One of the 8 new pullets I brought home Sat left me a thank you egg yesterday.  Appreciate that! 

I hear rumbles-- yep, pouring out there.   Even lost net, this was typed almost 2 hrs ago!!


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> -- even rain?   Don't want rain.  Please don't be doing that.   Please! I'm hoping this will help....I said "please"!  Rain is predicted for most of the day.


Gotcha. Been trying to get hay mulch in the garden for over a week. Scared I'll lose the tractor in the mud. But I try to keep it in perspective. I figure God is just trying to tell me "Stay inside and clean that NASTY house up!"


----------



## Mini Horses

@Xerocles maybe we both need to do housework!  

I'd rather clean the barn....more fun & company out there.  I'll go play with baby goats!!!


----------



## Baymule

Whew! I slept late! I woke up at 12, then around 3AM it must have thundered because Trip was clawing the back door. I put him on the front screened porch. I laid awake for awhile. Went back to sleep, woke up at 6, thought I was getting up, next thing I knew it was 8AM. And we have company from BYC! I am embarrassed that I was not here to properly greet our guests! 

Welcome BYCers! I’ll get breakfast going, home grown lamb sausage, scrambled eggs, biscuits with wild plum jam and lots of coffee!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> . And we have company from BYC! I am embarrassed that I was not here to properly greet our guests!
> 
> Welcome BYCers! I’ll get breakfast going, home grown lamb sausage, scrambled eggs, biscuits with wild plum jam and lots of coffee!


It's OK Bay. You don't have to do it all. The guests surprised me. But I did my best to make them feel at home. Had to settle for pancakes, though. I think they've gone home now. But I could sure go for a wild plum jam biscuit! Got a little butter with that?


----------



## Baymule

Sure! I just buttered 2 biscuits for you! Here’s a spoon to dig in the wild plum jelly. We pick them off the fencerows around here. When a batch doesn’t set, it becomes pancake syrup. Have some for your pancakes!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that's it baymule you keep cooking like that and i moving in!  I am slept in as well. my bad. well life is up in the air yet again hubby had decided to only do is business on weekends so that he could build it up but now his current job is cutting hours but not covertly either they had him come in at 4 pm and leave by 7pm they didn't tell him till 5 ish that they had decided at 1 to send everyone home he drives 45-55 minutes(one way) there so really a waste of time. he also heard in two months they plan to get rid of night shift and they don't know what,they gonna be doing with the repair men which is what he is... so yeah lots of fun


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Whew! I slept late! I woke up at 12, then around 3AM it must have thundered because Trip was clawing the back door. I put him on the front screened porch. I laid awake for awhile. Went back to sleep, woke up at 6, thought I was getting up, next thing I knew it was 8AM. And we have company from BYC! I am embarrassed that I was not here to properly greet our guests!
> 
> Welcome BYCers! I’ll get breakfast going, home grown lamb sausage, scrambled eggs, biscuits with wild plum jam and lots of coffee!


I just have to ask...whose picture of the eye is in your avatar?  Is it a horse?    Enjoy your company!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> that's it baymule you keep cooking like that and i moving in!  I am slept in as well. my bad. well life is up in the air yet again hubby had decided to only do is business on weekends so that he could build it up but now his current job is cutting hours but not covertly either they had him come in at 4 pm and leave by 7pm they didn't tell him till 5 ish that they had decided at 1 to send everyone home he drives 45-55 minutes(one way) there so really a waste of time. he also heard in two months they plan to get rid of night shift and they don't know what,they gonna be doing with the repair men which is what he is... so yeah lots of fun


That’s terrible...I’m sorry to hear that for you all


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I got up at 9:30....I don’t remember the last time I slept that late.  Under the weather a tad...Chris did my chores.... I miss the fresh air...I’ll be out later hopefully


----------



## Bruce

kdogg331 said:


> Good morning everyone.


What the heck were you doing up at that time of day Kdogg?? Either you forgot to go to bed again or are horribly ill!



TwoCrows said:


> I am lost without BYC.


Its OK, working now, all updated and looks like BYH.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> he also heard in two months they plan to get rid of night shift and they don't know what,they gonna be doing with the repair men which is what he is... so yeah lots of fun


Time to look for a new job before all the others get laid off and are competing for them.


----------



## Bunnylady

Could somebody check their calendar for me, please? Mine reads "January," but the news headlines read more like "March." An EF1 tornado rearranged cars at a school in Loris; a guy got bitten by a shark in Rodanthe. I'm slogging around in shirt sleeves with the temps in the mid-70's; can this really be January?


----------



## Bruce

Mine says the same thing. No tornados here and no sharks in the lake, temp DEFINITELY not in the 70's but warmer than usual here. I wonder if it is going to screw up the sap season this year. It has gotten cold enough to harden the ground up again, guess I better go retrieve some of the trees I cut before the warm up since it is supposed to go above freezing again tomorrow. Can't be running the tractor over soft, wet ground.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Our land is just muck....not everywhere..but out where the gate to my pigs are...my boots sink to ankles....all around the barn there’s either a patch of thin ice or thick slop mud...I got stuck in the driveway...it’s a gravel driveway but the mud is so thick after the thick ice we had that the gravel is nowhere to be seen...ugh


----------



## Mini Horses

Been warm here too.   3.5 of rain last night made it slippery this morning but most is soaked in now.  Sun is in & out, it's in low 60s.

Sure worries me that Feb may be just as overly cold as Jan has been overly warm.   Checked the mail and it still says I'm in VA and haven't relocated to FL.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Been warm here too.   3.5 of rain last night made it slippery this morning but most is soaked in now.  Sun is in & out, it's in low 60s.
> 
> Sure worries me that Feb may be just as overly cold as Jan has been overly warm.   Checked the mail and it still says I'm in VA and haven't relocated to FL.



Mini. It gets swap butt humid here.....stay in Va. If you can deal with the politics  🥵


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Could somebody check their calendar for me, please? Mine reads "January," but the news headlines read more like "March." An EF1 tornado rearranged cars at a school in Loris; a guy got bitten by a shark in Rodanthe. I'm slogging around in shirt sleeves with the temps in the mid-70's; can this really be January?


I dunno... freezing cold and snow up here...

Clearly January where I am.


----------



## kdogg331

Bruce said:


> What the heck were you doing up at that time of day Kdogg?? Either you forgot to go to bed again or are horribly ill!
> 
> 
> Its OK, working now, all updated and looks like BYH.
> 
> 
> Time to look for a new job before all the others get laid off and are competing for them.



 Up late! Didn’t go to bed until like 5:30  



Bunnylady said:


> Could somebody check their calendar for me, please? Mine reads "January," but the news headlines read more like "March." An EF1 tornado rearranged cars at a school in Loris; a guy got bitten by a shark in Rodanthe. I'm slogging around in shirt sleeves with the temps in the mid-70's; can this really be January?


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> I dunno... freezing cold and snow up here...
> 
> Clearly January where I am.



Winter stayed in Alaska and they aren't sharing!  
We have finally got some seasonal cold going on here, but it's been weird up to now. Whoever heard of rain and 40* in January?


----------



## kdogg331

You guys are hilarious! May have to stick around.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

y'all its 79 here we need to have a pool party. an God is in control it works out better this way he been on night shift for about two years it will be nice having the same schedule instead of me staying up late to spend time with him when he is off. i can't handle 12am or later i like 8pm or 9pm bed time lol. he has his business to make money with so no big lose just a jump before we wanted it oh well. i just can't wait to have everything situated some with his company and the housing it would be nice. the housing market is on crack around here for a nice house on one acre were we currently live is 554,000 dollar property not really sure how that works how much is the land worth they want 21000 an acre five years ago the same was 5000 how the heck the firgure the price now is insane.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> y'all its 79 here we need to have a pool party. an God is in control it works out better this way he been on night shift for about two years it will be nice having the same schedule instead of me staying up late to spend time with him when he is off. i can't handle 12am or later i like 8pm or 9pm bed time lol. he has his business to make money with so no big lose just a jump before we wanted it oh well. i just can't wait to have everything situated some with his company and the housing it would be nice. the housing market is on crack around here for a nice house on one acre were we currently live is 554,000 dollar property not really sure how that works how much is the land worth they want 21000 an acre five years ago the same was 5000 how the heck the firgure the price now is insane.



You have a great attitude and faith in God. Life has a way of changing things up, but when you know the One who is watching out for us, you're able to relax and see what comes next. I hope you find a good house, I know what you mean about the market. Ours has gone berserk too. We could never afford to buy now. Thankfully we don't have a mortgage and plan on staying here until they dynamite us out, lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> Mini. It gets swap butt humid here.....stay in Va. If you can deal with the politics 🥵



I know about FL -- had a house & business in Homestead for 8 yrs until Andrew visited.  And a condo in Melbourne.  Yeppers -- hot, humid, most days a quick afternoon shower, winters there were sweater weather for me and hat, gloves. heavy jackets for locals.  Fire ants!!   Armadillos.  Yeah, been to FL.

I flew in every month, stayed one week.  Drive motor home down mid Jan....stayed about 2 months....flew home 1 week to VA ea month then.  WHEW.   Grew tired of it and sold all FL.  That's been a long time and I have only been back one time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> I know about FL -- had a house & business in Homestead for 8 yrs until Andrew visited.  And a condo in Melbourne.  Yeppers -- hot, humid, most days a quick afternoon shower, winters there were sweater weather for me and hat, gloves. heavy jackets for locals.  Fire ants!!   Armadillos.  Yeah, been to FL.
> 
> I flew in every month, stayed one week.  Drive motor home down mid Jan....stayed about 2 months....flew home 1 week to VA ea month then.  WHEW.   Grew tired of it and sold all FL.  That's been a long time and I have only been back one time.



HELP ....I'M stuck here ....and I can get out .....
Swamp butt weather will here again shortly 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## promiseacres

@B&B Happy goats  ummm you could move north... but not sure how far you'd need to go to avoid swamp butt....  even hear there's 2,3 months with potential for it.

Good day, sold all 5 of the polish buns I had listed.... they are headed to Main first of February. End of February the 3 Velveteen lops are headed to Montana. We really needed the cage space. Have a mini rex due early February, pretty sure she took. 
Made it to the kids appointments, dd1 will need her speech therapy 3x a week now. We only had time to brush the horses while they ate their suppers. The daylight is staying a bit longer so hoping we'll get more time to work them.


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Good day, sold all 5 of the polish buns I had listed.... they are headed to Main first of February. End of February the 3 Velveteen lops are headed to Montana.


First time I've noticed this come up. I'm interested in a rabbit breed that I can't find within 1000 miles of me. How do you ship live bunnies?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

....@promiseacres ....."potential " sounds much better than the guarantee that we get here, lol
Must be a good day for rabbit sales, I sold four Flemish giant kits this afternoon


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> First time I've noticed this come up. I'm interested in a rabbit breed that I can't find within 1000 miles of me. How do you ship live bunnies?


Maybe a dedicated animal shipper? FedEx and UPS don't ship live animals, don't know that USPS would ship a live mammal though they do day old poultry and occasionally aquarium fish. I know you can get POL pullets from some hatcheries so they have some way. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I got stuck in the driveway...it’s a gravel driveway but the mud is so thick after the thick ice we had that the gravel is nowhere to be seen...ugh


The "road" up into my woods is like that! I figured it had been cold enough and the ground would be frozen so I could get the thinner branches from some trees I cut down in the fall. The big parts had been dragged out to the field, the smaller parts piled by the side of the "road" for later retrieval. 

Nope, hit water between the cistern in the field and the natural wetland 100' north of it. Then got to the woods 200' farther on and the trenches I had made with the tractor in the fall when it hadn't rained for days. There was water running down the tracks even though it was below freezing. Based on the fact that it was reasonably solid at the bottom of the foot deep ruts and what I saw in the dirt/mud that had been pushed up to the middle and sides someone dumped rock there sometime in the past. I guess it all sank. I think it would take a LOT of 5' tractor buckets of rock to get it anything like a reasonably solid surface.


----------



## farmerjan

Bunnylady said:


> Could somebody check their calendar for me, please? Mine reads "January," but the news headlines read more like "March." An EF1 tornado rearranged cars at a school in Loris; a guy got bitten by a shark in Rodanthe. I'm slogging around in shirt sleeves with the temps in the mid-70's; can this really be January?


Just wait, we hit mid 70's and beautiful sun on Sunday...... supposed to get snow and freezing rain this next weekend with temps dropping into the 20's;  and 30's during the day next Monday...... Yep, it's the NEW NORMAL.....


----------



## farmerjan

USPS will ship live poultry, adult size as well as baby chicks.  Lots of Purebred show birds are shipped if  no one can go to a show to pick it up.  Have lots of poultry breeders that help transport birds from here to there too.... but USPS was still shipping adults recently.


----------



## promiseacres

Xerocles said:


> First time I've noticed this come up. I'm interested in a rabbit breed that I can't find within 1000 miles of me. How do you ship live bunnies?


Generally with they go with other breeders that are attending a big show (for a small fee $25-30). I have sent rabbits coast to coast and several even to Alaska and Canada.  The Polish go with a gal whom I have sent many with over the years to a show in Pennsylvania the buyer is going to the same show, and is from Maine. 
Velveteen lops are being picked by a gal who does a rabbit transport trip monthly (I guess for fun as its not a $ maker) She is also the buyer.  FB has been my main source of sales over the years. Just have to be creative.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> First time I've noticed this come up. I'm interested in a rabbit breed that I can't find within 1000 miles of me. How do you ship live bunnies?


Yes...I tried to ship them, via UPS and that wasn’t happening...you need a special carrier?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Generally with they go with other breeders that are attending a big show (for a small fee $25-30). I have sent rabbits coast to coast and several even to Alaska and Canada.  The Polish go with a gal whom I have sent many with over the years to a show in Pennsylvania the buyer is going to the same show, and is from Maine.
> Velveteen lops are being picked by a gal who does a rabbit transport trip monthly (I guess for fun as its not a $ maker) She is also the buyer.  FB has been my main source of sales over the years. Just have to be creative.


I just read that UPS will ship them in approved rabbit carriers, for next day only....they will be placed in the luggage compartment  under the plane, but it "says" they do fine...
Not sure that would be my first choice but may be worth looking into..the carriers are shown in the photos online.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my biggest question is how can you be sad and happy at the same time.... my youngest son fell asleep in his own bed tonight with out me holding or rocking him i just sat with him but still i love rocking him but with little girl thats hard to do and he needs to be able to go to sleep like the older two its just i am gonna miss rocking him.. i
mile stones they make you proud but at the same time they make you sad... constant change.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i never thought of flying rabbits.. i know the do that with goat kids i would just worry about the stresss the rabbit would under go considering they can kill themselves when they panic/heart attack...


----------



## farmerjan

There is an approved shipping box for Poultry too.  They are expensive, but if it is a rooster or pair you sold for $100 or more, then it is worth it to some.  They also are shipped next day.  Maybe you can get with a rabbit club in the area.... find someone at a show that might be going to a show close to where your proposed bought rabbit is coming from.  Like @promiseacres  was explaining to you.... there are ways.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
I know for big shows some people will pack up their bunnies and fly them... they figure a quicker flight is better than a longer cross country drive.  This gal I sold the polish to is paying as much for their transport as the bunnies. I gave her a deal when she wanted all of them. We really need the space. Polish are more common here, not so much where she is.    I have done that way too many times though especially if there's no shows and I pay a pet transport... paid $100 in transport once for one bunny... and I have really considered sending some to national convention. For $50-60 per bunny people will take the bunnies, care for them make sure they are shown and bring them home. Of course you need to make sure they will do what you pay them to do. There are fb groups just to review transporters. I have had decent luck and have 2 or 3 that I am very confident in.


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I just have to ask...whose picture of the eye is in your avatar?  Is it a horse?    Enjoy your company!!



That is Joe's Tuff Bars, a purest white, pink skinned, blue eyed Quarter Horse and the absolute love of my life. He is 30 years old, he has Cushings disease and is retired. I was devastated by his disease and I cried for days, my husband did too. He is thin, his ribs and hip bones stick out and I cannot put weight back on him. He has always been so beautiful, he never looked his age, I rode him until a few years ago. He was always so sweet and gentle, anybody could ride him. I joked that he had two speeds, slow and stop. He is my heart horse, my baby, everyone loves Joe. 

This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride. When our neighbor died a few years later, on his casket was several pictures of him riding Joe. 

​


----------



## Mini Horses

When moving mini horses, trainers often had room for one or two extra to move between shows....and I also flew them to & from on occasion.   Oddly the cost to fly was not much different than hiring a private trailer transport in many cases.  Yes, you have to have special containers.  Never had one not arrive in excellent condition.  One year, the horse had a better flight than I did -- straight thru, I had layovers.  

Hope you can find your rabbit and get it shipped.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay this morning need strong coffee, hubby had a rough night at work not really sure all that happened but i woke up at 3:40 to him drinking beer which is abnormal for him. little girl heard us talking and couldn't sleep finally got her back to bed about 5 am and older son woke up from bad dream about then and had to snuggle to settle back down. then he woke up at 7am. they all been hyper then whiplash cranky something in the air. i got some cleaning done yesterday need to finish some things today.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I just read that UPS will ship them in approved rabbit carriers, for next day only....they will be placed in the luggage compartment  under the plane, but it "says" they do fine...
> Not sure that would be my first choice but may be worth looking into..the carriers are shown in the photos online.


I searched UPS and found this; note the All mammals part:

Live Animals that are prohibited from being shipped and are not accepted for transportation include, but are not limited to:

*Any poisonous, venomous or threatening animal*
*Any Threatened or Endangered species*
*Arachnids (All):*  Examples: mites, scorpions, spiders, ticks
*Birds (All)*
*Crocodiles (All):* Examples:  alligators, caimans, gavials
*Mammals (All)*
*Obnoxious Insects:* Examples:  flies, locusts, mosquitoes, roaches, termites, weevils
*Snakes (All):*  venomous and non-venomous


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I stand corrected, I said UPS, ment to say FedX....overnight delivery.....


----------



## kdogg331

Bruce said:


> I searched UPS and found this; note the All mammals part:
> 
> Live Animals that are prohibited from being shipped and are not accepted for transportation include, but are not limited to:
> 
> *Any poisonous, venomous or threatening animal*
> *Any Threatened or Endangered species*
> *Arachnids (All):*  Examples: mites, scorpions, spiders, ticks
> *Birds (All)*
> *Crocodiles (All):* Examples:  alligators, caimans, gavials
> *Mammals (All)*
> *Obnoxious Insects:* Examples:  flies, locusts, mosquitoes, roaches, termites, weevils
> *Snakes (All):*  venomous and non-venomous



I’m dying at “obnoxious insects”


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i had to bacj and read that lol i didn't even notice until kdog said something lol


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I stand corrected, I said UPS, ment to say FedX....overnight delivery.....


Don't be messing me up like that! I'm easily confused


----------



## Baymule

kdogg331 said:


> I’m dying at “obnoxious insects”


Darn! I had a box of mosquitoes I was going to send you!


----------



## Bunnylady

I'm trying to think of things that _aren't_ on that list - fish, I suppose,  some lizards (but not Gila monsters), butterflies - anything else?

And sorry, Xerocles, but that seems to rule out your platypus.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Don't be messing me up like that! I'm easily confused


Obviously  I am easily confused  too ...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I just read that UPS will ship them in approved rabbit carriers, for next day only....they will be placed in the luggage compartment  under the plane, but it "says" they do fine...
> Not sure that would be my first choice but may be worth looking into..the carriers are shown in the photos online.


Ohhh...I went to my local office and they acted like I was an idiot and printed out a list of rules of what they would and wouldn’t ship...said nothing about a plane...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

O


Baymule said:


> That is Joe's Tuff Bars, a purest white, pink skinned, blue eyed Quarter Horse and the absolute love of my life. He is 30 years old, he has Cushings disease and is retired. I was devastated by his disease and I cried for days, my husband did too. He is thin, his ribs and hip bones stick out and I cannot put weight back on him. He has always been so beautiful, he never looked his age, I rode him until a few years ago. He was always so sweet and gentle, anybody could ride him. I joked that he had two speeds, slow and stop. He is my heart horse, my baby, everyone loves Joe.
> 
> This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride. When our neighbor died a few years later, on his casket was several pictures of him riding Joe.


h, that’s a really nice story about your neighbor, and a sad story about Joe.  I’m sorry he can no longer be ridden, but glad he can still be in your lives to enjoy each other.  He must be heck of a fella.  There are those few animals we come upon in life that touch our souls so deep, it leaves a permanent imprint on our hearts.  Clearly Joe is one of those guys.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> I searched UPS and found this; note the All mammals part:
> 
> Live Animals that are prohibited from being shipped and are not accepted for transportation include, but are not limited to:
> 
> *Any poisonous, venomous or threatening animal*
> *Any Threatened or Endangered species*
> *Arachnids (All):*  Examples: mites, scorpions, spiders, ticks
> *Birds (All)*
> *Crocodiles (All):* Examples:  alligators, caimans, gavials
> *Mammals (All)*
> *Obnoxious Insects:* Examples:  flies, locusts, mosquitoes, roaches, termites, weevils
> *Snakes (All):*  venomous and non-venomous


That’s the exact same thing they printed out for me...so I was sooo glad to read below when it said it was really FedEx...because I would’ve been soo mad at my local UPS guys!!  Ugh


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> And sorry, Xerocles, but that seems to rule out your platypus.


NOPE! She's got a bill and lays eggs. I'll tell 'em she's a DUCK. That's not on the list.....and what do those UPS clerks know?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol you better hope they blind and dumb lol she got fur your duck lol. to funny.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Dd2 is sick again...feeling off also. 
I think I will stick to my regular ways of shipping bunnies....UPS, USPS or FedEx....  if I had clue before I don't now.... 😂


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Dd2 is sick again...feeling off also.
> I think I will stick to my regular ways of shipping bunnies....UPS, USPS or FedEx....  if I had clue before I don't now.... 😂


Sorry about opening that can of worms. As a newby, when I read about you selling to MA & MT, I just thought there was something ELSE I didn't know about.


----------



## Bunnylady

Xerocles said:


> I just thought there was something ELSE I didn't know about.



The rabbit underground?


----------



## Mini Horses

No live shipping here for several years.  Last for day old chicks that I bought.  4 or 5 years ago now.   Hey, some of those hens are still with me!

Upper 50s at get up today....will heat another 10 degrees or so.  Then -- JUST to remind me it is Jan, will be at freezing when I get up tomorrow!     Add windy.  Then, 2 days of 50s before going back to upper 30 days next week.  You just don't know what to wear from day to day.    Now I'm spoiled with this warmer than usual and I admit -- I really don't want to change it!!   However, I will adjust.

Work today & tomorrow. then home for another week.   It's been good.   Hopefully with cooler weather next week I will get to these roos that I've been collecting in a bachelor pad.  So far it's working pretty good.  Plenty of room, food, water, roosts, scratch area and no hens. Not fighting.  All should be calm for their demise.  But don't want to push my luck, so have plans.

Thinking I may use this pen to house a roo and some hens I want to put together for fertilized eggs next month.  All I will need to do is throw in some nesting boxes.   Last year I had broodies starting in late Feb, so I could then have chicks grown and producing for next Fall egg customers.  Sounds like a plan to me!   I have my broodie boxes ready 

No more goats kids as of 11 PM check last night.   Do have a couple I anticipate by end of month.  We're good.   2nd doe to kid is a heavy producer.  I checked her bag last night then the twins to see if they were nursing!  Yep, full tums.  So I milked some out.   Normal for her, she's a 2 gal-dy milker.   Talk about sharing!   I save/freeze in case I need for another.  Yep, colostrum, too.   Need to get out & feed.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> NOPE! She's got a bill and lays eggs. I'll tell 'em she's a DUCK. That's not on the list.....and what do those UPS clerks know?


Note that is says "but not limited to". I'm pretty sure a platypus is a live animal and would be excluded. Guess you'll have to head over to FedEx. Unless you can convince them the platypus isn't alive


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bunnylady said:


> The rabbit underground?


Just don’t ask ME!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We’re getting 3” of snow today, then 5-8” tomorrow during day, and another 3” at night...I suppose our break from winter is over.  My son who gave me the flu is now sick. He has to go back to go back to colon the weekend so, I really hope it gets better fast.  Busty, my Nigerian Dwarf, who is due Feb 1, is laying around mush more than Stomy, whos due Feb28.  But, Busty looks to be carrying a few, Stormy maybe just one.  I suppose I’d be laying around more too.   Ok everyone...have a great day!!  @Xerocles ..don’t get into too. much trouble shipping things with the Federal  govt.


----------



## Baymule

It is raining this morning! The temps are dropping and it is cooling off. Most of the rain is above us, but I'll take whatever we can get. All the animals are warm and dry, Trip the thunder and rain-a-phobe, is on the porch. LOL 
Coffee is good this morning. Set out some chicken wings, last package in the freezer.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> It is raining this morning! Most of the rain is above us,


Ummmmm.....here in SC, all the rain is ALWAYS above us. Is this another Texas thing?


----------



## Xerocles

Xerocles said:


> Ummmmm.....here in SC, all the rain is ALWAYS above us. Is this another Texas thing?


Sorry. I'm out of coffee this morning and my brain isn't hitting on all cylinders.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sometimes we swimming in it lol. 
raining here as well its coming down softly my daughter excited we have a flock of black belly whistling ducjs that come and visit there close to 50 of them.. they on the roof sounds like elephants lol. before these guys i thought all ducks quacked these literally whistle and sound like song birds.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> Ummmmm.....here in SC, all the rain is ALWAYS above us. Is this another Texas thing?


 OK, let me clarify for someone who is out of coffee and brain fizzled. The rain is _geographically _ above us, like on the map of the area.


----------



## Bruce

Ducks on the ROOF?? I wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> sometimes we swimming in it lol.
> raining here as well its coming down softly my daughter excited we have a flock of black belly whistling ducjs that come and visit there close to 50 of them.. they on the roof sounds like elephants lol. before these guys i thought all ducks quacked these literally whistle and sound like song birds.


Can you get a picture?  I’d love to see what they look like....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Ducks on the ROOF?? I wouldn't have guessed that.


Muscovies don’t go that high, but we had to clip a lot of wings because they were flying about 15’ up onto the shed, and things...the landed on top of rabbit hutches, their own pens...but we were wort they wetland on vehicles.  We trimmed wings twice on each bird....they can still perch.  I’m just praying they don’t do it on my car!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i 'll have to do that tomorrow morning these are wild ducks that hand out with mine every morning. and it's actually funny my Toulouse geese can easily fly that high they do it every so often i have to keep their wings clipped otherwise the fly up and around and into the pasture  they suppose to be to heavy to do so but book not mine the brats.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i 'll have to do that tomorrow morning these are wild ducks that hand out with mine every morning. and it's actually funny my Toulouse geese can easily fly that high they do it every so often i have to keep their wings clipped otherwise the fly up and around and into the pasture  they suppose to be to heavy to do so but book not mine the brats.


Speaking of Toulese gease...my drake has been causing quite a lot of issues here...since his mate died in a June and it’s mating season.  Last night i put an ad up on our local internet for him to go to a home that. Had feral geese only.  A woman texted this morning with pictures of her three geese...she’s coming 2hrs one way tomorrow...we are getting HUGE storm...she knows this...she’s still coming!!  But, I’m very glad that Honky is going where he’ll be be happier.  Chris thinks he’ll be soooo happy...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well they came back but not very close to house windows for a picture


----------



## Jesusfreak101

here a better picture


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well they came back but not very close to house windows for a picture


Oh wow..they are so sleek looking!  I’ve never heard of them before!  We definitely don’t have them aero here.  I’m going to have to look them up!!  Is that a NHR rooster too?  That’s what my cockerels look like, but smaller.  Very good looking guy!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> here a better picture


Very pretty!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Very pretty!!


It says they don’t migrate...do you get to see them a lot?  They look like wood...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

pretty much every morning they seem to like our house lol. there are six stock tanks on the property two of which keep water even all summer so we constantly have wild ducks. they have increased in numbers there use to be only four that came over now there 50. they my free loading birds the eat drink make a mess and leave. if their numbers keep increasing like they are we might have to go duck hunting. they are very small about 4lbs at max i would think. these guys and doves have come here in hoards. we don't normally hunt close to the houses just out back. 
and no actually he a (tsc) welsumer rooster he is very handsome. i have one other rooster who gets to live he a mix he white with black specks he was hatched by us we named the (white) lasso and western. currently there an extra rooster thats a barred rock who in with the hens he an escape artist. the other rooster are in a bachelor pen they don't enjoy that with the ability to see the hens lol poor boys.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

here some pictures of our birds and the one of the wild flocks of ducks that hang out there are three groups that come by. and the three piglests


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> It says they don’t migrate...do you get to see them a lot?  *They look like wood*...


   @Jesusfreak101 did you put a bunch of wooden decoys out to make us think you had ducks? 
Really pretty ducks. You guys in Tx appear to be the only ones fortunate enough to see them. You're right at the northern edge of their range. Pretty, yes, but 50 freeloaders a day? I think I'd have to set some traps. The web says they're quite tasty.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the two brown duck hens are cambell/Rouen cross and if they have duckling run away they are mean!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

no xerocles lol i have ten ducks three of which are extra stakes i plan to eat soon. i need them gone before they really hurt anyone during mating season.  so far with the amount of space they have and my beautiful pain in the butt gander named  lander keeps them in check lol.


----------



## Baymule

We got 1 1/4” of rain today! With the 3 1/2” we got Saturday, that’s 4 3/4” in 5 days. The rye grass and cleaning vet is growing! We sure needed the rain!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> We got 1 1/4” of rain today! With the 3 1/2” we got Saturday, that’s 4 3/4” in 5 days. The rye grass and cleaning vet is growing! We sure needed the rain!


  love that rain !


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> here some pictures of our birds and the one of the wild flocks of ducks that hang out there are three groups that come by. and the three piglests


Very nice pictures!!  I could look at ducks all day!!  Was your house in the near back, or in the far to the right, or not at all?  It’s hard to picture where everyone else’s place looks like when they talk about theirs lives.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> love that rain !


We got 3” of snow..still coming...still predicting 10” by tomorrow night


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> @Jesusfreak101 did you put a bunch of wooden decoys out to make us think you had ducks?
> Really pretty ducks. You guys in Tx appear to be the only ones fortunate enough to see them. You're right at the northern edge of their range. Pretty, yes, but 50 freeloaders a day? I think I'd have to set some traps. The web says they're quite tasty.


Chris would love that because you wouldn’t have to house them too....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> @Jesusfreak101 did you put a bunch of wooden decoys out to make us think you had ducks?
> Really pretty ducks. You guys in Tx appear to be the only ones fortunate enough to see them. You're right at the northern edge of their range. Pretty, yes, but 50 freeloaders a day? I think I'd have to set some traps. The web says they're quite tasty.


No duck is tasty after it’s all you’ve had for like two weeks


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol hey I disagree i can cook duck in so many ways lol and yes the trailer is the house we currently live in its a single wide it was built in the 90s ego part of its issue its never been worked on until we start six years ago we just been dumbing money non stop into it only for something else to break its getting old.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol hey I disagree i can cook duck in so many ways lol and yes the trailer is the house we currently live in its a single wide it was built in the 90s ego part of its issue its never been worked on until we start six years ago we just been dumbing money non stop into it only for something else to break its getting old.


Oh, I dont car3 about that...I was just trying to be abl3 to picture where you live your life with your little ones, etc...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We sure needed the rain!


Now you need a 100,000 gallon storage tank so you can save the rain for summer!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well depends on all what you want to know


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well depends on all what you want to know


That was a smart move putting that metal roof over your home, sure saves on having to recoat and seal the roof....years ago I bought one similar  to your and rehabbed  it....wish I had done it with that type of roof, ...good job !


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i agree it was a smart move however i can not take credit. his grandparents originally had this house and roof put here for my husband's sister she decide to leave for several reason. they asked us to come up several years ago my husband wanted to move up to be able to help them so here we are.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> We got 1 1/4” of rain today! With the 3 1/2” we got Saturday, that’s 4 3/4” in 5 days. The rye grass and cleaning vet is growing! We sure needed the rain!



Your cleaning vet is growing?


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Your cleaning vet is growing?


I read that  and thought my own self is crazy. Chalk it up to cell phone auto correct, ghost letters, retarded fingers or I shut my eyes and that's what my fingers said.


----------



## thistlebloom

I didn't know if it was some sort of Farm Code...


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> I didn't know if it was some sort of Farm Code...


Yeah, that's what it was......_Farm Code_ for clover!


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm writing that in my code book.


----------



## Xerocles

Coffee's on. Cold morning. Well, 37f. A veritable heat wave for some of you, yes, but cold for me. Compared to our 70f yesterday. Not gonna venture outside a whole lot today.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Wish we were at 37°    we are 21°


----------



## Xerocles

I stumbled on a HUGE score yesterday. A guy advertised hardwood pallets for sale, $5 each. I went to look. They are 80" X 80", in beautiful condition. He has litterally thousands! He told me I could HAVE (as in FREE) ALL I WANTED if he didn't have to load them for me (they weigh abt 200lbs each). Even loaned me a tool designed to take them apart efficiently. So, I'm going back on Sunday with my chainsaw. Make them 40" X 40". That should make a good size house for (1) a duck house for 3-4 runner ducks and (2) sleeping pen for 2 ND goats?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i agree it was a smart move however i can not take credit. his grandparents originally had this house and roof put here for my husband's sister she decide to leave for several reason. they asked us to come up several years ago my husband wanted to move up to be able to help them so here we are.


That’s nice it stayed in the family


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> I stumbled on a HUGE score yesterday. A guy advertised hardwood pallets for sale, $5 each. I went to look. They are 80" X 80", in beautiful condition. He has litterally thousands! He told me I could HAVE (as in FREE) ALL I WANTED if he didn't have to load them for me (they weigh abt 200lbs each). Even loaned me a tool designed to take them apart efficiently. So, I'm going back on Sunday with my chainsaw. Make them 40" X 40". That should make a good size house for (1) a duck house for 3-4 runner ducks and (2) sleeping pen for 2 ND goats?


Sounds pretty great!   There a local plant that that throws away there shipping containers....these are huge wooden 2’ x 4’s...some 10’ long, some only 4’...but we can fill up the dump truck...plus then we get tons of those very expensive screws out of them...it’s a lot of work...but...it’s all free...and you can’t beat free in my mind any day!!  I’m a huge bargain girl!!  Good job!!


----------



## Baymule

Score! That is great! I am a scrounger and bargain hunter. We want pictures of your piles of treasure!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh...so we got our 3” yesterday...and Chris is going to shovel and plow for tenants now...maybe a couple more Inches.  We were supposed to get the ten inches today but now it’s moved to tomorrow.  Today is just supposed to very cold.  Keeping the animals in today due to the winds...have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well found some resister kunekune pigs the pictures show excellent  stock however not sure i can afford or if it's smart to buy. i really like the breed not sure if i like it for 450 a piglet...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

stupid phone corrected me again and did so incorrectly i dislike auto correct...


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> stupid phone corrected me again and did so incorrectly i dislike auto correct...


Can you disable it?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> Can you disable it?



Under extreme cases of frustration, one can disable auto correct quite quickly with a swift smack with a hammer depending on level of fustration and angle of the hammer...protective eyewear is advised ....lol


----------



## thistlebloom

My phone just has word suggestions, I would be really irritated if it corrected my thoughts!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol dont tempt me B 
honest thistle i haven't a clue how or if i can i am not tech savvy
 it's very annoying i type something and it changes it when i hit the space bar some times either i didn't notice it or it changes after i finish why not really sure but i reread my post then post them just to reread them see several different words that where not there in place of words that were...


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> My phone just has word suggestions, I would be really irritated if it corrected my thoughts!


My phone does that too, it can be pretty useful when it is guessing well as it saves a lot of 1 finger typing. When I first got it for some reason it "thought" I wanted "therapist" frequently when I started with "th". I probably needed one but I've never had occasion to use that word on my phone.


----------



## thistlebloom

"one finger typing" hahaha me too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

One finger wonder here also


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee ready when y'all are, havent cooked yet but gonna get some house chores done first since we going out todat.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks coffee is good. Snowed late last night now raining, ice on everything....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Got to get dressed, get over to the neighbor’s and let the dog out to potty.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee. I'm still sitting on my rear. Gotta get the snow clothes on and get out to do more snow moving. Nothing fresh yesterday but it's coming down now. I need to shuttle 3 bales from the alfalfa side of the shed  (long CP 'tube") to the grass hay side, because since the temporary shelter on the alf side collapsed it requires digging under a snowy tarp to feed. 
It's much easier from the other end which has 6' of open space to load hay nets under shelter.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> "one finger typing" hahaha me too!


And I have a hard time with that too! Bigger fingers than "keys" on the phone. I usually type a fair bit in a post (like this) so if you see short posts you'll know I'm on the phone. I can type all this on the computer in less time than it would take to type the first sentence on the phone.


----------



## Bunnylady

I have trouble focusing on the phone screen for long, so I don't do it any more than I have to. My kids are rather lazy in that respect - they frequently use the "voice to text" feature on their phones, rather than typing. I occasionally do, but I want to proofread and punctuate before I commit to sending; I don't trust that goofy thing!


----------



## promiseacres

The snow is all  melted away with the rain and every thing is nice and slushy.
I should go back out and work on convincing the rabbits to breed...  our newest MR buck has decided he needs to attack the does when they scamper away rather than breed them... last year the new buck was shooting blanks.... so most are getting bred back to our original guy, related or not. I did have a Velveteen lop doe lift for a buck yesterday!!! And have at least 1 MR doe due around Feb 1. I'm sure winter will hit in full force about that time.


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> I should go back out and work on convincing the rabbits to breed.



There's something you don't hear very often!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> stupid phone corrected me again and did so incorrectly i dislike auto correct...


My computer does it to me...I just reread my journal entry from this morning..ugh..terrible autocorrect!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> The snow is all  melted away with the rain and every thing is nice and slushy.
> I should go back out and work on convincing the rabbits to breed...  our newest MR buck has decided he needs to attack the does when they scamper away rather than breed them... last year the new buck was shooting blanks.... so most are getting bred back to our original guy, related or not. I did have a Velveteen lop doe lift for a buck yesterday!!! And have at least 1 MR doe due around Feb 1. I'm sure winter will hit in full force about that time.


Have you had weird results using related rabbits?  I have a really nice young buck this year, but he’s related to 2 does....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Well, Chris just back a bit ago from plowing the second time  for The day.  It took 2 hrs each time to do all the rental units..we have 35 .  He’s whooped.  We got at least 8” maybe more, and where it drifts you can barely walk to the barn...carrying water was tough.  It started raining about 2 hours ago, making a nice crust of ice on top of everything.  Ugh. My son is coming tomorrow morning for his last visit before he leaves to go back to college so I have to get the chores down before dawn....fun in the these conditions


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> It started raining about 2 hours ago, making a nice crust of ice on top of everything.


YUCK!!!!
Maybe your son could help with some of the snow moving tomorrow


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> There's something you don't hear very often!


It is here...    they love to drive me crazy....
Up making air fryer donuts.... not sure how many will be left in the morning.... they are delicious.


----------



## promiseacres

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Have you had weird results using related rabbits?  I have a really nice young buck this year, but he’s related to 2 does....


No.... have done 1/2 siblings, father to daughter, son to mother,  line breeding.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> No.... have done 1/2 siblings, father to daughter, son to mother,  line breeding.


So, I wouldn’t have to worry about health issues, or deformed babies?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  And air fryer donuts. 

@Duckfarmerpa1 linebreeding is the way to lock in good traits (and bad) so culling needs to be done but I am seeing more good kits doing this than not.


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> No.... have done 1/2 siblings, father to daughter, son to mother,  line breeding.



If it works well for you, they call it "line breeding." If it doesn't work out well, they call it "inbreeding." It's exactly the same thing - breeding related individuals together. There's no better way to get traits established in a line, but that applies both to things you want to see, and things that you don't, and you can't always pick and choose which comes out. If there's something nasty running around in a bloodline (like poor immune function), the more closely related two individuals are, the more likely that breeding them together will result in some offspring that have that problem - or, if there is some particularly desirable trait, that's more likely to show up in some of the offspring, too. The trick is to cull ruthlessly, only selecting animals that have the good traits that you are looking for - and to actually_ have _something in particular that you are looking for, so you know when you've achieved your goal.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee, and donuts too!
No new snow fell last night  and it's about 33 so the roof is dripping. Hopefully this warmth will get the snow to slide off the trees. We've got some broken limbs. Rain is forecast next week, which I don't like, but if it counts towards the 200" of snow they said we'd get this year I'll take it and shut up.


----------



## farmerjan

1000 pages on the  "Coffee " thread.... Neat.  Chilly but mostly sunny out.  Pretty breezy here after the rain and all yesterday.  Several days in the 30's and 40's and maybe 50's by the end of the week.  Have a nice Sunday


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had some "not drastic" cold here.  Talking upper 20 mornings and upper 30 -low 40 days.   It's all good except days with heavy winds -- had those too.  Brrrr.  

This morning,  I'm only 1/2 way thru first cup of coffee and usually finished 2 or 3 by now.  Well, last 2 days, drank none. I've been off since Friday and dealing with "something" gut related.  So inside a LOT & had issues with dehydration. NOT fun. Low grade fever, like 100, for 2 days...no desire to eat … forcing fluids.  Fri night I had my daughter come feed for me, only so I could stay in.

First time I've had anything more than a headache in probably 20 years. Not thrilled with this.   But I'm feeling better today, so may get something done outside -- unlike last 2 days.  Sure made me tired.   Something to eat will help, I'm sure.  Ice cream sounds good!

That means I'm in "catch up mode" for postings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> dealing with "something" gut related.


That is NOT good.  Do you think you mighta picked it up on the job?  I know you're around a lot of public when you're working.  Ugh.  Glad your daughter was able to help.  Really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Baymule

Sunny but cold. Keeping grand daughters and the littlest has fever so no going outside to play. We got the dog too. LOL also babysitting neighbor dogs but I go to their house to feed and care for them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay some moments life is nuts. last night
stella our dog went crazy th was cranky about all the barking(she sometimes just barks at neighbor dog who doesnt shut up) anyways he went out there to make her stop then realized she was after something came back got the shot gun with a light attached to it and went out and next thing I hear is five rounds being shot off. there was a skunk visiting stella was herding it out of our yard and st put an end to it. the dog got a big treat for doing a good job. she needs a bath she stinks to hog heaven. then today aroubd lunch time dh is out feeding cows and i am nursing baby and start smelling burning wires shut off all power take the kids to grandma's call hubby home and the dishwasher cord was melted that was scary. now i am ready for a drink but since i am nursing i stick to sweet tea and chocolate.


----------



## Baymule

Pat yourself on the back for even knowing to shut off the power. Lots of people wouldn’t know that.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not the first electrical fire i dealt with but hoping it's the last. the base board is also black.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> not the first electrical fire i dealt with but hoping it's the last. the base board is also black.


Girl,  you Really need to move   ...I sure hope you and your husband find a new place soon


----------



## Bruce

That's for sure! Sounds like the place is a deathtrap.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

agreed and thankful its the first here I dealt with one at parents old house hair dryer caught on fire in my hand as i was using it then nearly caught certian on fire after i unplugged it and threw it at same time so had to run and grab the curtain and kick it, then another time i was working at a boutique store and they used one to many exenchion cords and those caught fire i was alone and immediately unplugged the things before they caught and clothes that were hang over them on fire and ironically one of the two owners claimed i started the dang fire 😲 how rude... anyways my husband worried about my sanity pretty sure it's a little late as that left the moment i discovered the word pudding and could stop laughing because it jiggles ... lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> agreed and thankful its the first here I dealt with one at parents old house hair dryer caught on fire in my hand as i was using it then nearly caught certian on fire after i unplugged it and threw it at same time so had to run and grab the curtain and kick it, then another time i was working at a boutique store and they used one to many exenchion cords and those caught fire i was alone and immediately unplugged the things before they caught and clothes that were hang over them on fire and ironically one of the two owners claimed i started the dang fire 😲 how rude... anyways my husband worried about my sanity pretty sure it's a little late as that left the moment i discovered the word pudding and could stop laughing because it jiggles ... lol


 I love your giggles , pudding


----------



## Jesusfreak101

why can you only choose one emotion ahh i love and cracked up over your post B


----------



## Bruce

You can choose as many as you want


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol Bruce you smart butt lol i was referring to the like button thing lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> why can you only choose one emotion ahh i love and cracked up over your post B



Well my little pudding, you need to get yourself and your little cupcakes a newer safer  home


----------



## Jesusfreak101

working on that and just remembered another fire here was part of inside part of the ac unit controlling mechanism that caught fire had to shut off power then to


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol Bruce you smart butt lol i was referring to the like button thing lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol no hiding Bruce i an a smart butt too lol my husband, daughter and mother agree that captain marvel reminded them of me lol apparently we have the same additude lol


----------



## Xerocles

27f. Has the world gone mad? These are temps I'm supposed to read about other places and laugh. I'd better make some HOT coffee this morning. (Who am I kidding? I'm not going out there! I don't own that many clothes).


----------



## promiseacres

Hot coffee but 27 sounds lovely, staying below freezing another day. Currently 17. 10 day for cast looks better, mid to high 30s for the rest of the week.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

It’s 4* here.  I’m keeping the animals in.  I’m waiting to do my chores till around 9...maybe it’ll be 6*?    we got about 24-15”of snow in the last three days...with ice mixed in there so you have to be very careful how you walk, and walking out to the barn, you fall through that thick crust.  Makes carry buckets of water, not fun.... The tank isnt frozen, it’s the valve handle...it’s plastic so we can’t take the torch to it...    So, I carry many, many buckets.  On the upside, our egg production is wayyyy up!  Now we just need people to start buying.  We have two regular customers, but we need some more, now that we’re getting 20 a day..and that number will just rise with 35 hens, once the pullets are a little older.  We’re in the money


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Generally with they go with other breeders that are attending a big show (for a small fee $25-30). I have sent rabbits coast to coast and several even to Alaska and Canada.  The Polish go with a gal whom I have sent many with over the years to a show in Pennsylvania the buyer is going to the same show, and is from Maine.
> Velveteen lops are being picked by a gal who does a rabbit transport trip monthly (I guess for fun as its not a $ maker) She is also the buyer.  FB has been my main source of sales over the years. Just have to be creative.


Re-visiting this from a week ago. Actually just wanting to share a human (bunny) interest story. Coco the bunny just flew from San Francisco to Japan, BUSINESS CLASS, with all the fringe benefits. Now only wish I could afford business class   
Don't know how to link a url, but if you google "Coco the bunny" its a headliner.


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> It’s 4* here.  I’m keeping the animals in.  I’m waiting to do my chores till around 9...maybe it’ll be 6*?    we got about 24-15”of snow in the last three days...with ice mixed in


Yep, @Duckfarmerpa1. That's the ones I get to chuckle at! People actually LIVE in places that get that cold? I can't even imagine!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

It’s 4* here right now.  We got about 14-15” of snow over the last three days...with a layer of ice thrown in there.  Makes for hard walking out to the barn..sinking through a thick crust of ice, while carrying buckets of water.  Our tank isn’t frozen, but the plastic valve is, and can’t take a torch to that.  So, just have to carry a lot of water.  Chris with we out plowing for a few hrs, then he also picks up garbage for our tenants on Monday, so that’s another hour gone.  Guess I’m holding down the fort.  Good day to clean.  I always clean on ?Monday.  Oh, last night we we to my SIL for FIL b-day..had prime rib...I don’t like that, but she had quite a lot of other things I did love!  What a wonderful night!  We all did a 500 piece puzzle together...it was fun...quality family time  Hope everyone has a great day!  Stay warm!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning yall, coffee sound amazing. 38 degrees right now the two youngest are awaje baby girl trying to go back to sleep and little boy keeps tickling me(doesnt tickle but don't tell him lol) need to clean house again today i am starting to wonder how any thing gets clean if you have kids in an apartment seeiosuly.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Re-visiting this from a week ago. Actually just wanting to share a human (bunny) interest story. Coco the bunny just flew from San Francisco to Japan, BUSINESS CLASS, with all the fringe benefits. Now only wish I could afford business class
> Don't know how to link a url, but if you google "Coco the bunny" its a headliner.


That’s crazy!!  I guess I understand it..but, no...honesty...I can’t say that I Understand  paying that kind of money to fly a bunny....maybe it’s because mine are plain janes...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Yep, @Duckfarmerpa1. That's the ones I get to chuckle at! People actually LIVE in places that get that cold? I can't even imagine!


My hubby says when it gets like this...Why do we live here??  Let’s move!  Which is ridiculous...we own...1/3 of the town!!  But that’s not saying much..


----------



## Mini Horses

@Xerocles I'm with you -- hard to believe they don't move as soon as it's warmed enough to find the car under the snow! 

It's 27 here with "feel like" of 21.  I'm not out there yet!  Animals are all staying in their barns, too...even those who can walk out at will!    This is colder than norm for here but we generally have a couple weeks of this during our winters.  I can deal with that better than months of snow!    I do have heavy clothes for this -- even if they only get worn a couple times a year.        It's enough cold to kill off parasites but, not enough to cripple you for what needs to be done.

In fact,  I am considering doing my 6 hrs of assigned work today -- while it's too cold for me outside working and since I'm so tired of the house after 4 days of the "sickies".    Some stomach flu type crap.   Still tired but hugely better.   I'll go feed, come back for a refreshing HOT shower, and get going. 

Everyone enjoy your day -- whatever it brings.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

In fact, I am considering doing my 6 hrs of assigned work today -- while it's too cold for me outside working and since I'm so tired of the house after 4 days of the "sickies". Some stomach flu type crap. Still tired but hugely better. I'll go feed com back for a refreshing HOT shower, and get going.
i had the stomach flu too...and I’m sick of the house tooo!!


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning yall, coffee sound amazing. 38 degrees right now the two youngest are awaje baby girl trying to go back to sleep and little boy keeps tickling me(doesnt tickle but don't tell him lol) need to clean house again today i am starting to wonder how any thing gets clean if you have kids in an apartment seeiosuly.


38f sounds yummy even to me right now. Though local weather says 27f, I went out armed with body temp water for everyone. And there wasn't even skim ice in anybody's waterer. But what the heck. Everybody got fresh warm water anyhow.
As to how to keep things clean with kids..... I wonder the same thing with old men! I'm probably just as bad as your kids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i was trying not to offend lol but all men well the ones i know are  my husband included he is confused on how cone i get more done with him at work then home i tease him that when. he home there a five kids not four and the fifth can be the needyist lol


----------



## Baymule

January 2018! It got in single digits. Good thing our snowmageddons only last 3-4 days!


----------



## Baymule

I am sleepy. Littlest granddaughter peed the bed 3 times last night and woke up once just because. Why are little ones bright and perky while grown ups eyeballs are rolled out of their sockets?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol because if they were cranky when we are it would be a nightmare lol


----------



## thistlebloom

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> It’s 4* here.  I’m keeping the animals in.  I’m waiting to do my chores till around 9...maybe it’ll be 6*?   we got about 24-15”of snow in the last three days...with ice mixed in there so you have to be very careful how you walk, and walking out to the barn, you fall through that thick crust. Makes carry buckets of water, not fun.... The tank isnt frozen, it’s the valve handle...it’s plastic so we can’t take the torch to it...  So, I carry many, many buckets. On the upside, our egg production is wayyyy up! Now we just need people to start buying. We have two regular customers, but we need some more, now that we’re getting 20 a day..and that number will just rise with 35 hens, once the pullets are a little older. We’re in the money



Ducks, I used to haul water for the horses in the winter. Instead of carrying them I used a plastic sled to slide it along. Much easier on the body. The 5 gallon buckets with lids worked the best, less sloshing because when you have to haul water you don't want to waste a single drop, lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

It got up to 40* yesterday. Took a bareback ride on Luke with 3 friends (not all of us on Luke), and one was saying it sure felt warm for 30*. I said that's because it's 40* 😄


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> January 2018! It got in single digits. Good thing our snowmageddons only last 3-4 days!
> 
> View attachment 69086



I'm so glad y'all survived that! 😂


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I gotta say that Bay got more snow than we did here that year.   Not complaining -- I like to see others in snow clothes!      This was my 2018 snow -- plenty!




So far nothing more since then.   Oh, one morning we did get a few flakes mixed with rain.....over in 1/2 hr.   Still the chance as we have gotten some of the biggest hits the first week of March.   Not wanting any.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ! We all did a 500 piece puzzle together



I love to do puzzles!   When I was just 7 or 8 I used to sit with an older lady and we'd do puzzles...big ones.   They kept one going on a card table all the time.  LOL



thistlebloom said:


> buckets with lids worked the best, less sloshing because when you have to haul water you don't want to waste a single drop, lol.



What an understatement!!!   BTDT.   You just treasure every drop.   I carry out hot water, as it will melt ice & lightly heat rest.  So, less to carry....but trudging thru that crap to open the tanks is the pits!    I've also kept a heated tub in the barn aisle so I could dip from it to add to the smaller buckets.   I LOVE the heated tubs, not the electric bill.  So, one to serve many helped. 


Today I had to break some ice but, not much more.  The wind took a toll on the water, even more than the temps.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> The tank isnt frozen, it’s the valve handle...it’s plastic so we can’t take the torch to it..


Maybe a hair dryer would warm it up enough to move?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
22° this morning 
Have to use a hair dryer at least once a year on the rabbit shed door...fortunately there's an outlet next to it.  For the heated water bucket for the dog and cats. Electric bill goes up in the winter...  I am really hoping to have a better watering systems when we move...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> Ducks, I used to haul water for the horses in the winter. Instead of carrying them I used a plastic sled to slide it along. Much easier on the body. The 5 gallon buckets with lids worked the best, less sloshing because when you have to haul water you don't want to waste a single drop, lol.


We use the sled to haul feed..I was wondering about the water..you didn’t lose too much and then have too much Ivey spots?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Maybe a hair dryer would warm it up enough to move?


Great idea!!  I have one out there for the kidding!  You’re a genius!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone, another frigid morning here.  My ducks are sooo antsy!!  They want out!  But if I let them out..in this deep of snow, they wouldn’t be able to move, and might get frostbite with the temps...momma knows best!  Last night I sang them the song I saw them when they were younger, it helped settle them, and they ate animal cookies, yum!  I even got to snuggle with them like I used to, but haven’t been able to since the hectic pace of winter!  Not much on the plate for today.  Chris has to get an apartment ready for a new tenant.  I’ll stay in the barn and play with animals.


----------



## Baymule

27 degrees here, will warm up to 40 degrees. Got things to do today before the rains on Wednesday.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> 27 degrees here, will warm up to 40 degrees. Got things to do today before the rains on Wednesday.


Hang onto that rain as long as possible, wouldya? Its supposed to get here Thurs night or Fri. I haven't been able to get the tractor in the garden in two weeks. Need another day or so of drying up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, my -- apartment days!!!   I spent almost 20 yrs in property management.   Our own and those of others.  Sold my last ones many years ago.  But, some vivid memories!!  One of my favorite court excuses for not paying rent -- yep, spent a lot of time in court -- he had no stove to cook.  Brand new stove but it will NEVER work until you have the utilities turned back on!   Eviction granted.   Yeah.

It's a cool 24   here this morning.  Rather crisp    Will be taking HOT water out there in a very short time.   some of the chickens are in a huddled mass with a "WTH" look...I mean we have had Spring weather for an unusual time -- winter just came to our door and walked in without an advance warning!  OK -- the calendar but, little else.   Heck, I thought we were skipping it.   I was willing.   "They" say it will reach 35 later, another 25 morning tomorrow but, low 40 and going to increase to upper 40s by end of week.  I'm on board!!

First day since last Fri that my body has let me enjoy a cup of coffee!   I'm taking it!   Also first day I have felt I was once again alive enough to be a farmer.   My energy has returned!!  About time.   I use these "times" to monitor myself in approaches to sick animals and their own needs for getting back into action.  We are amazingly similar and if you do this it does help in their recovery needs.   That means I'm ok with the TLC and separate quarters until they can resume their get up & go.  After years with not even a cold, the "body self decision" to have a purge & fast all at once was not on my list.  I used my elderberry juice and revisited Lipton instant soup. LOL  Thankfully nausea wasn't included.  Some hot tea was allowed, just couldn't get my mouth to accept food until late Sunday.  

Well my animals will accept all the food and warm water I want to share this morning!!    Better get that working.  Bundle up!!  "Baby, It's cold out there".


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all well this friday  is my husbands last night working at his current job and come monday he starts working for himself. i am excited that after two years of night shift we finally be on the same schedule no more midnight talks and 6 or 7 o clock wake ups or getting woken up at 3 or 4 am when he gets home. now it will just be the kids waking me up. Going to work of course on cleaning house today, school and animals. my new phone that i got i think 5 may be 6 months ago broke yesterday so ordered a new one again. that makes three phones that have broken on me in the last  year and half .... anywyays trying to print out the kids school this morning my printer was acting up yesterday so hopefully it behaves today.


----------



## thistlebloom

Good morning! It seems we've swapped weather ends with some of you guys. We are unseasonably warm, warmer than Texas! So weird. It's supposed to climb into mid 40's and rain tomorrow and the following days. That rain on snow sure makes a mess.

@Duckfarmerpa1 , when I hauled water in a sled I used 5 gallon buckets with lids. It helps if your trail isn't super bumpy and the sled has higher sides, but I've also made it work on a toboggan. Sure a lot easier than carrying buckets.

@Mini Horses , hows the black eye doing? Mine finally disappeared. Now my face is back to the usual goofy look.  😄


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> Good morning! It seems we've swapped weather ends with some of you guys. We are unseasonably warm, warmer than Texas! So weird. It's supposed to climb into mid 40's and rain tomorrow and the following days. That rain on snow sure makes a mess.
> 
> @Duckfarmerpa1 , when I hauled water in a sled I used 5 gallon buckets with lids. It helps if your trail isn't super bumpy and the sled has higher sides, but I've also made it work on a toboggan. Sure a lot easier than carrying buckets.
> 
> @Mini Horses , hows the black eye doing? Mine finally disappeared. Now my face is back to the usual goofy look.  😄


You can have your cold weather back TB...it was 30 here this morning,  high I supposed to be 51....we are cold !


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can have your cold weather back TB...it was 30 here this morning,  high I supposed to be 51....we are cold !



Yikes! That's not supposed to happen! Is nothing sacred? Lol


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> and revisited Lipton instant soup.


Funny because when I was young that was about the only thing that was appetizing when I was sick. Broth and just enough small noodles to give it some texture. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> that makes three phones that have broken on me in the last year and half ....


I HOPE they are being replaced under warranty. What kind of phones are they that break so easily?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> Good morning! It seems we've swapped weather ends with some of you guys. We are unseasonably warm, warmer than Texas! So weird. It's supposed to climb into mid 40's and rain tomorrow and the following days. That rain on snow sure makes a mess.
> 
> @Duckfarmerpa1 , when I hauled water in a sled I used 5 gallon buckets with lids. It helps if your trail isn't super bumpy and the sled has higher sides, but I've also made it work on a toboggan. Sure a lot easier than carrying buckets.
> 
> @Mini Horses , hows the black eye doing? Mine finally disappeared. Now my face is back to the usual goofy look.  😄


Hmmm...I tried it..no success today..very bumpy and looong trail, which, unfortunately, gets recovered with snow daily...but thanks for the tip...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, my -- apartment days!!! I spent almost 20 yrs in property management. Our own and those of others. Sold my last ones many years ago. But, some vivid memories!! One of my favorite court excuses for not paying rent -- yep, spent a lot of time in court -- he had no stove to cook. Brand new stove but it will NEVER work until you have the utilities turned back on! Eviction granted. Yeah.

yeah...unfortunately, we’ve heard it all, been to court more times than we care to think about..never amounted to anything...but..it affords us a nice living with all the time in the world.... Chris hasn’t worked a ‘real’ job since 40...that’s pretty good for us...nice to take off when we want...but we never do....can’t leave the tenants...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Oh, my -- apartment days!!!   I spent almost 20 yrs in property management.   Our own and those of others.  Sold my last ones many years ago.  But, some vivid memories!!  One of my favorite court excuses for not paying rent -- yep, spent a lot of time in court -- he had no stove to cook.  Brand new stove but it will NEVER work until you have the utilities turned back on!   Eviction granted.   Yeah.
> 
> It's a cool 24   here this morning.  Rather crisp    Will be taking HOT water out there in a very short time.   some of the chickens are in a huddled mass with a "WTH" look...I mean we have had Spring weather for an unusual time -- winter just came to our door and walked in without an advance warning!  OK -- the calendar but, little else.   Heck, I thought we were skipping it.   I was willing.   "They" say it will reach 35 later, another 25 morning tomorrow but, low 40 and going to increase to upper 40s by end of week.  I'm on board!!
> 
> First day since last Fri that my body has let me enjoy a cup of coffee!   I'm taking it!   Also first day I have felt I was once again alive enough to be a farmer.   My energy has returned!!  About time.   I use these "times" to monitor myself in approaches to sick animals and their own needs for getting back into action.  We are amazingly similar and if you do this it does help in their recovery needs.   That means I'm ok with the TLC and separate quarters until they can resume their get up & go.  After years with not even a cold, the "body self decision" to have a purge & fast all at once was not on my list.  I used my elderberry juice and revisited Lipton instant soup. LOL  Thankfully nausea wasn't included.  Some hot tea was allowed, just couldn't get my mouth to accept food until late Sunday.
> 
> Well my animals will accept all the food and warm water I want to share this morning!!    Better get that working.  Bundle up!!  "Baby, It's cold out there".


yeah...unfortunately, we’ve heard it all, been to court more times than we care to think about..never amounted to anything...but..it affords us a nice living with all the time in the world.... Chris hasn’t worked a ‘real’ job since 40...that’s pretty good for us...nice to take off when we want...but we never do....can’t leave the tenants...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well bruce i am not so sure its the phones faults but iphones the first one was mine that i dropped and broke the screen, the next one was my husbands old phone then that one broke about a month later not really sure how or why one that one and then now this one not really sure why but the screen went purple and stopped responding so yeah. in the past i had otter boxes that are suppose to be just about unbreakable i broke that in a month ... for an 80 dollar case thats bad. we stopped buying straight new phones and started buying refurbished phones with this last one was 80 so this new one is the same price better then the new price when no matter what phone i have i tend to break. i am rough on objects i try not to be its why i dont carrry my phone with me i just put it somewhere on the counter and only touch it when i am using it to text or get online other wise i am on my head set if i have a call. even the flip phones done last long with me. my husband has talked about buying me the construction quaitly phone s but those are up there and price and knowing me i would find a way to break it. there a good reason i dont have breakables in my house lol. even washing dishes i been know to break them on accident while i am washing them. we are down to two glass cups, and three coffee cups from the orignal 10 or 15 cups. pretty sure its a miricle i have broken myself lol ironically i have never broken a bone.. praying that never happens i am not good at staying still or following dr directions. yall probably firgured that already. the two older kids are outside playing we taking a break from school we have alittle more to go and we will be done. and i am starting on the cleaning which i have to start all over again and clean the bathrooms and floors yet again thanks kids. one of the boys tried to help clean the toilet i caught him in the act..... then you have all the acorns leafs and rocks my other son brought into the house and my daughter coloring leaving paper on the floor and colors and add the toys and then add breakfast and lunch where my kids are unable to keep food off the floor and your have a giant mess. i also have close to ten loads of laundry some clean some dirty ...sighs i better get to work i suppose.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well bruce i am not so sure its the phones faults but iphones the first one was mine that i dropped and broke the screen, the next one was my husbands old phone then that one broke about a month later not really sure how or why one that one and then now this one not really sure why but the screen went purple and stopped responding so yeah. in the past i had otter boxes that are suppose to be just about unbreakable i broke that in a month ... for an 80 dollar case thats bad. we stopped buying straight new phones and started buying refurbished phones with this last one was 80 so this new one is the same price better then the new price when no matter what phone i have i tend to break. i am rough on objects i try not to be its why i dont carrry my phone with me i just put it somewhere on the counter and only touch it when i am using it to text or get online other wise i am on my head set if i have a call. even the flip phones done last long with me. my husband has talked about buying me the construction quaitly phone s but those are up there and price and knowing me i would find a way to break it. there a good reason i dont have breakables in my house lol. even washing dishes i been know to break them on accident while i am washing them. we are down to two glass cups, and three coffee cups from the orignal 10 or 15 cups. pretty sure its a miricle i have broken myself lol ironically i have never broken a bone.. praying that never happens i am not good at staying still or following dr directions. yall probably firgured that already. the two older kids are outside playing we taking a break from school we have alittle more to go and we will be done. and i am starting on the cleaning which i have to start all over again and clean the bathrooms and floors yet again thanks kids. one of the boys tried to help clean the toilet i caught him in the act..... then you have all the acorns leafs and rocks my other son brought into the house and my daughter coloring leaving paper on the floor and colors and add the toys and then add breakfast and lunch where my kids are unable to keep food off the floor and your have a giant mess. i also have close to ten loads of laundry some clean some dirty ...sighs i better get to work i suppose.


Ohhh pudding, you need a maid AND a phone


----------



## Jesusfreak101

retty sure the mai=d would run away the minute she  came in probably screaming or crying or maybe both lol. i tend to want to. both boys sat down to watch cartoons and fell fast asleep here hoping they stay asleep.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> retty sure the mai=d would run away the minute she  came in probably screaming or crying or maybe both lol. i tend to want to. both boys sat down to watch cartoons and fell fast asleep here hoping they stay asleep.


You need "Nanny McFee"     ...or Mc Phee ?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey lol thats an ideal


----------



## Jesusfreak101

any left over coffee i could use some tonight working on getting the girls to bed the boys are still asleep thankfully. still have dishes and laundry to do the laundry pile in my room keeps growinghide me it wants to eat me!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol its funny now when my mom complains about her and dads laundry and then i mention that when i am caught up i have to do 4-5 loads a day she has to only do 6 in a week lol she gets quite and says no way lol


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> @Mini Horses , hows the black eye doing? Mine finally disappeared.



Thank you for asking -- mine left also...slowly and colorfully!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> when i am caught up i have to do 4-5 loads a day



You need a commercial size girl.... with the size of your family, it only makes sense.   Especially with so many  young ones.
Well, all but ONE is young.    



Bruce said:


> Funny because when I was young that was about the only thing that was appetizing when I was sick. Broth and just enough small noodles to give it some texture



Exactly!    Tasty, too.    It's nice when you just want the taste and no volume...like late evening.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!  22° current temps, should be above freezing today.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It is raining, just above freezing, a cold rainy day. I’ll be in the kitchen all day. We bought beef liver yesterday for 25 cents a pound and got 69 pounds! We ran out of my canned dog food, so I’m excited. For $17.25 I can probably fill up every quart jar I have and then some. I counted and have 46 wide mouth quart jars. At 7 quarts per pressure canner batch, for 90 minutes each, cool down and heat back up, I don’t think I’ll be done today! LOL I don’t think I have enough jars....... My house is going to smell like liver. (Shiver-yucky face, shiver)  my dogs ought to be glad I love them so much.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Funny that you say that my washers drum is a 7cubics drum. It does quite a large load. Two of the loads are cloth diapers we have two in diapers granted my son has decided he wants to potty train so his diaper use has slow down but his sister uses quite a few.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bay if you lived closer I have plenty of jars I currently not using. And I second on the gross factor on liver I am not a fan I am squimish about eating somethings organs the other two things I won't touch because my brain can't get past something are clams/orysters(they a giant bugger the filter the water no thanks), and animal feet sorry but I know where they been no amount of cleaning going to make it seem appealing to eat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks for the coffee promise oh before I forget I don't know if you have looked at either of these sights but I currently use education.com for school worksheets and  computer games /typing. Then the other I am looking into is kidskonnect.com looks like a good filler for some lessons. Incase I already shared I apologize.. I can't remember if I had or not...


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Thanks for the coffee promise oh before I forget I don't know if you have looked at either of these sights but I currently use education.com for school worksheets and  computer games /typing. Then the other I am looking into is kidskonnect.com looks like a good filler for some lessons. Incase I already shared I apologize.. I can't remember if I had or not...


I have but it's been awhile ago. We do want to start my son on typing...so might look it up again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another cold start @ 26 but we're up to 30!   Going to 40.      It is winter....after all.

Coffee still hot, help yourself.

Sunshine abounds so I hope to get out there for a while,  after lunch.   Few things to do on computer first.   checking my schedules, seems Feb will begin the pickup of work.   Wish they could do these resets in the cold weather, slowing in the warm Spring when I really want to be home. 

Couple weeks.....start plant time.   Yeah!!   I'm ready.  actually, I can usually get some cold crop items out late Feb or early Mar....cabbage, greens, turnips, etc.   May need a cover some nights for a couple weeks.  Just want to grow.


----------



## promiseacres

Water is hot for tea.... wanting something hot but don't need another cup of coffee...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It is raining, just above freezing, a cold rainy day.


It is just above freezing here today as well and mostly sunny! 

I took DD2 to pick up her car at the body shop on the way to her work this morning, it is 18 miles east. Got up at 6, I don't ever get up at 6  But since I was going to be out and about I had made arrangements last night to go to the farm that has beef steaks at the Farmer's Market in the Spring-Fall after I dealt with the car business. They are 18 miles north of the auto body place. I'd given the lady my number since she said they were sending 2 animals in Dec, they just got them back last week. So now I have steaks for a couple of months since we generally eat steak once a week. They sell veg as well but I didn't know that they are also a dairy with about 150 cows. 

I made chicken and veg broth yesterday, the chickens got the non liquid parts after I got home today. They seemed quite pleased.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats what i am about to do is make chivken broth cooked some rooster to day i would really like to know why the stores chicken meat is white and mine is red like steak just about that bugs me...


----------



## Bruce

Because the store chickens are Cornish Cross and live all packed into a barn and your birds aren't CCs and don't live all packed together?


----------



## Baymule

Store bought chicken is bred for white breast meat. They are slaughtered at 6 weeks and haven’t lived long enough to develop any flavor. They get huge fast, I raise them in the spring, they get so big, they take a step or two and squat down again. 

@Jesusfreak101 your chickens have had a life. They caught bugs, scratched in dirt and ran around acting like chickens. 

Whew I am tired. I processed 69 pounds of beef liver for the dogs. I started at 8:30AM and just put the 4th batch in the canner and cleaned up my mess, Cloroxed everything and put it all away. This batch will be done at 8:45PM. I have 28 quarts and 6 quart bags, raw, in the freezer. Dogs got some on their food tonight and licked the bowls clean. I changed bed sheets and washed 4 loads of clothes. It has rained all day. Supper was canceled due to lack of interest on my part. My husband’s survival meal is a bologna sandwich. LOL 

This stuff looks nasty. It stinks. The house stinks. I hate liver. Gross slimy crap, but gosh darn the dogs love it. I guess I’m onto something.


----------



## Bruce

Next time, if there IS a next time, maybe you need to break out the respirators. I agree, liver cooking is PU stinky. I don't think anyone in the family would eat it so I'm safe.


----------



## thistlebloom

That was some kind of bargain you got on liver. Good job canning it up Bay! But I must confess, that is some ugly stuff. Mom used to make liver and onions a lot. I liked it! I have never cooked it for my family though. I guess that means I liked moms, but don't crave it enough to bother. That, and nobody would probably eat it.


----------



## Baymule

Oh I’ll do it again. I keep the offal when we send animals to slaughter, I can it for the dogs. But we ran out! If I can just go buy it like this, I’ll make the dogs real happy. 15 more minutes and I can turn the canner off.


----------



## Baymule

On the last batch one of the jars broke in the canner. Phooey. I had 12 jars left, I need to get some more and do this a couple more times and get stocked up good. 

Coffee is ready! I sure need it.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee @Baymule 
Sorry you lost a jar of dogfood.  Sounds like a lot of work but I am sure the dogs appreciate it.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Thanks for coffee @Baymule
> Sorry you lost a jar of dogfood.  Sounds like a lot of work but I am sure the dogs appreciate it.


They get bored with their dog food. Our female Great Pyrenees will leave a bowl of kibble for days, in the summer, ants get in it. So making dog food for them to mix with their kibble makes them eat it all up. When we slaughter chickens, o can the backs, necks, gizzards, hearts and livers for them. With 4 big dogs, it's hard to make it last, now that I can just go buy beef livers for 25 cents a pound, I won't ever run out!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> On the last batch one of the jars broke in the canner. Phooey. I had 12 jars left, I need to get some more and do this a couple more times and get stocked up good.
> 
> Coffee is ready! I sure need it.





Baymule said:


> On the last batch one of the jars broke in the canner. Phooey. I had 12 jars left, I need to get some more and do this a couple more times and get stocked up good.
> 
> Coffee is ready! I sure need it.


One of these days, I’d like to pm you, I’d like to start canning again, my hubby doesn’t because if the work involved, I’m wondering if it’s gotten any easier?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yester we ran all over to get products to help my poor animals...apparently when we got them from they bad farm, they brought lice.  I checked them before, but didn’t see them...well, saw them now!!  So, everyone itches...poor guys and gals...bad momma!  But I’m working fast and furious!  Then we we put to our best friend’s birthday party...it was really nice....just work today...medication for some, and trying to order what I need for the chickens!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> With 4 big dogs, it's hard to make it last, now that I can just go buy beef livers for 25 cents a pound, I won't ever run out!


Didn't beef liver use to be incredibly cheap because no one wanted to eat it, then "someone" decided it was healthy so people started buying it and economics kicked in. Supply somewhat limited, demand is up - raise the price! Maybe people aren't buying it much any more?


----------



## Mini Horses

I like liver & onions!   I only use calf liver, though.  Also, fried chicken livers.  No gizzards!   No pork, it seems grainy. Young calf liver is smooth to eat.

That was a great price there Bay.     When you do the two tier in your canner, is there a tall rack to set jars on the top layer?

@Duckfarmerpa1  canning is not hard, you just have to follow some guidelines.   It is time consuming but, rewarding.   I just canned up a lot of chicken breast, applesauce & apple butter a couple weeks ago.  Yum!   I will use both canners this summer when the garden comes in....you can tell I'm optimistic about a garden this year!



promiseacres said:


> Water is hot for tea.... wanting something hot but don't need another cup of coffee...



And I've even made a cup of hot broth when this happens to me.   Satisfying.

I'm with a lot of you -- not yet above freezing this morning.  But, they say 47 later.   Plus in 50s Fri & Sat, then there's that rain thing Fri night!     Made sure buckets were full last night.  Easier to break ice than haul hot water.    I am enjoying my second cuppa coffee. Then, well, they are all out there patiently waiting for the keeper of the feed to get her butt in gear. I've decided they can learn to adjust their schedule.....I'm not doing early now!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Didn't beef liver use to be incredibly cheap because no one wanted to eat it, then "someone" decided it was healthy so people started buying it and economics kicked in. Supply somewhat limited, demand is up - raise the price! Maybe people aren't buying it much any more?


Our farmer friend goes up to the butcher and gets the hearts and tongues that he’s discarded...for free...then he’s smoking them...I did not try the heart last night.   Maybe next time?
its still only 12* here now..supposed to climb to 24* later..but we are to get up to 35* on sat with rain?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Eeewwww okay maybe I am just overly squishish but the tongue gross I can't stand when cows lick my hand overly slimmy much less eat it shudders. 
 The kids are hyper this morning they been climbing the furniture to long inside yesterday with all the rain. I release them today. But they probably get all muddy with all the puddles everywhere when our yard floods it holds water all the clay... It looked like a lake yesterday its improved some..


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', y'all! 

@Jesusfreak101  -for some reason, I see a lot of laundry in your immediate future . . . wonder why that would be? Hope the fun the kids have outside is worth the mess.


Already had as much caffeine as I dare this morning, so now working on a cup of herbal tea. Been waiting for the temps to edge up into the 50's before I go out to beef up the security on my paddock fence. While I was feeding yesterday evening, a neighbor's pit bull got under the fence and attacked my extremely elderly goat. Fortunately, I was there, so I peeled the dog off the goat and handed him back to the kids that own him before he managed to kill her. The goat is currently residing in my hay room. She's had some banamine and SMZ's this morning; the rest is up to her.

I had a hot wire a few inches off the ground on the outside of that fence, but keeping it clear was so aggravating (to say nothing about all the small wildlife it killed), I stopped maintaining it a few years ago. Looks like I need to restring and reactivate it; if that dog ever gets out again, he'll probably be back.

On a cheerier note, I finally got around to making an equine model.
A couple of ponies:




A donkey and a mule. The mule is styled after my mini mule, Betsy, though I need to add a few white touches around some of the feet to be really "her."



Oh, and @Xerocles ? Your platypus:


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry about your elderly goat getting attacked, I hope she's okay. Good thing you were right there. Yikes.

I love those ornaments! I have absolutely no talent for knitting or crocheting, other than making a long chain, lol, and that was when I was a teenager so even that "skill" is long forgotten.
Would you sell some through the mail? I would enjoy giving some to horsey friends and several of the little girls in my neighborhood would be delighted to have one. I have a mini mule also, that's a fun one! Platypus! You crack me up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay thats just crazy talent i am constant amazed by your skill bunny!!
unfortunately there a lot of laundry regardless so that might as well


----------



## Xerocles

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, and @Xerocles ? Your platypus:View attachment 69184


!                                              !
Speechless. I'm just totally speachless.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, and @Xerocles ? Your platypus:


 Bunny that is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!

Hmmm, what can we challenge her with now 🤔


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> !                                              !
> Speechless. I'm just totally speachless.


...wow...we don’t want that!!  We like to hear the stuff that comes out if your  mouth..you crack me up...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ...wow...we don’t want that!!  We like to hear the stuff that comes out if your  mouth..you crack me up...


But...absolutely..the platypus and ALL the animals are just adorable and soo real looking!


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> One of these days, I’d like to pm you, I’d like to start canning again, my hubby doesn’t because if the work involved, I’m wondering if it’s gotten any easier?


I have an All American canner, I love it. It is a fantastic precision machined piece of kitchen equipment and I use it often. You don't have to PM me, just start a thread and tag me. That way, you will get lots of advice from different people, besides just me. There are lots of experienced people here and we will help you, walk you through the process and answer any questions that you have.

@Mini Horses I can double stack pints in my All American, but I can't stack quarts. It holds 7 quarts, when canning meat, the time is 90 minutes, not counting the time to heat up, get up to 10 pounds of pressure, then the time to cool down before opening it. So each batch takes awhile.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses I can double stack pints in my All American, but I can't stack quarts. It holds 7 quarts, when canning meat, the time is 90 minutes, not counting the time to heat up, get up to 10 pounds of pressure, then the time to cool down before opening it. So each batch takes awhile.




Yeah, I have an All American, just not the tall one.   So was wondering about stack or a shelf.    Neither of mine are double up.  Other one is old, believe maybe a Presto?  Not sure right now.   I used the AA when I was canning a couple weeks ago.  Chicken, applesauce & apple butter.     Actually, the AA is old but was never used!  It is a "no 7"....now a 921 I think  CS told me when I called.   It was a $25 buy on CL...original box & all.   I did spend about $30 to get the parts to switch out the petcock to a jiggler.    The owner's book pushes cans, not jars. Yep -- kinda funny. The double pans that fit in the bottom are still wrapped in the original paper, book appeared unread. Kind of unusually weird. One day I'll change out the parts for jiggler.    Part prices in this book ain't what they are now!!

I would not -- on my own -- consider stacking jars on one another.  Just seems counter to what you should do,  good seals and all that.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Rain today. Get to go pick up my traverse finally, been at the shop for over 6 weeks.... haven't drove it since last May.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, I'm going for my second cup. We are having a free lunch today at a new steak house in Tyler today. One of our neighbor's saw a flyer for Longhorn Steak House that is opening up and they offered a free lunch on Friday or free supper on Saturday for training their staff. Reservation only, so he booked his for Saturday immediately and called us, then booked ours for Friday while talking to me. Spread the good deals around! We love our neighbors, we have the best!


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin', y'all! 

And they say there's no free lunch!  Sounds like a deal to me. Enjoy!

[QUOTE="thistlebloom, post: 636802, member: 19978"
I love those ornaments! I have absolutely no talent for knitting or crocheting, other than making a long chain, lol, and that was when I was a teenager so even that "skill" is long forgotten.
Would you sell some through the mail? I would enjoy giving some to horsey friends and several of the little girls in my neighborhood would be delighted to have one. I have a mini mule also, that's a fun one! Platypus! You crack me up.
[/QUOTE]

Believe it or not, it took me forever to learn to do chain stitch with a hook. Almost every project begins with some chain stitches, and for the longest time, I had to do those beginning stitches with my fingers . 

Yes, I am definitely up for selling them through the mail. At one point, my daughter was going to set up an etsy store for me, but that got bogged down somehow. This little red hen may just have to get over her technophobia and figure out how to do it herself.  Now, if I can just learn how to get some decent pictures.


----------



## Baymule

Your ornaments are so lovely. You are so talented! I have never learned how to knit or crochet, always wanted to, but just never learned it. You should definitely sell your ornaments, they are adorable.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> Your ornaments are so lovely. You are so talented! I have never learned how to knit or crochet, always wanted to, but just never learned it. You should definitely sell your ornaments, they are adorable.



Thank you. I pretty much wound up being self-taught, being left handed - when I was learning, all the instructions seemed to be written for the right hand. I had to read them, and then mentally turn it around. Even the illustrations only helped so much, because left-handed stitches are more or less mirror images of their right-handed counterparts. Knitting is something I still struggle with. For some reason, I have tension problems that I can't seem to rectify, and my knit and purl stitches are almost always different sizes.


----------



## Baymule

I am right handed, but shoot left handed and I run a adding machine left handed.


----------



## Mini Horses

My paternal grandmother crocheted big time!  There were doilies everywhere....and I mean everywhere!   Lovely tablecloths, etc.  Back then they didn't "do" these cute things.  But she was good.  I wasn't living close, so never learned.

It was a welcome 42 at wake up today.   Way nicer than 26 of last couple days.   Of course, with this warm up comes rain.  OK, don't need it but it's arriving tonight.  Gone noonish tomorrow?  Not heavy stuff.    Well, my only real grump of that is that there is a chicken swap at one of the TSCs that "may" get rained out.  Heck that was my entertainment plan for the weekend!   So, hope it clears and people show with something.   Little early in the year but


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Guess I am making waffles and smokies for our birthday girl. It's her birthday party day. Her actual birthday is Monday.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Waffles 😍sounds so good! I need a waffle iron...


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101 I put sprinkles in them for the birthday girl.  they went over well. Now the housecleaning begins... 🤪


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol i can imagine where the frosting lol. My kids are funny Joshua doesnt like any kind of bread including pancakes and waffles he still in the crazy i eat nothing stage. My younger Son Josiah eats everything that kid makes my life easy lol. Lucy will eat somethings but still cant get her to eat soup and josiah will sometimes eat it. i cant wait till they all actually eat what i cook it will be nice not to have to make multiple meals. joshua pretty much just eats bacon, granola bars, and chicken nuggets, he als o will eat raw carrots, green beans, blue berries and apples the rest is junk food that he will eat. and only josiah likes eggs and yet i have 40 hens , 5 duck hens and i wonder why lol


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Waffles 😍sounds so good! I need a waffle iron...


I have this one, like it very much. Cycles very quickly after the first waffle is done
https://www.amazon.com/ChefsChoice-WafflePro-Traditional-Temperature-6-Setting/dp/B000A3PBWO


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Making cinnamon rolls and scrambled eggs


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We are keeping our granddaughters fro the weekend. The 3 year old was up at 3 AM. I had to convince her to go back to sleep. Of course I was wide awake. Breakfast will be pancakes. Watching Micky Mouse in Disney.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bunnylady said:


> Thank you. I pretty much wound up being self-taught, being left handed - when I was learning, all the instructions seemed to be written for the right hand. I had to read them, and then mentally turn it around. Even the illustrations only helped so much, because left-handed stitches are more or less mirror images of their right-handed counterparts. Knitting is something I still struggle with. For some reason, I have tension problems that I can't seem to rectify, and my knit and purl stitches are almost always different sizes.


My friend is a lefty, and she has the same issues with knitting...but she can’t do near what you can do!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We went to a Ski for Cancer party yesterday...is was fun...it actually rained during the day, so ruined the skiing, but then the snow started at night and won’t be done til wed or Thursday?  But it was a nice time with old friends and new for a very good cause!!


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We went to a Ski for Cancer party yesterday...!!


Skiing for cancer? When I lived in Colorado I used to snowboard for wrenched knees and broken wrists....not the same thing I guess. But I soon learned that a SC boy had no business on that "freezy skid stuff".


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Skiing for cancer? When I lived in Colorado I used to snowboard for wrenched knees and broken wrists....not the same thing I guess. But I soon learned that a SC boy had no business on that "freezy skid stuff".


Didn’t know you lived in a snow zone...the way you talk about the cold, I thought you were always in a pampered state...  both ways??  Just teasing...


----------



## Mini Horses

Yesterday 56 at get up, today?  A lovely 38!    

Rain Sat 4M, gone by 6AM but, you know wet gets in the way!  
 I did put the 2 suspected egg eater hens into their own pen Sat, after snatching them from their roost the night before.   Sure they appreciate getting out of the small overnight cage.  Now the watch for improved collection numbers.   I'm positive one was guilty!!  She watched the layers closer than me.  Will wait a few days, In case there is another....believe there may be.    Then, plan for chicken & dumplings.

Sunshine is out there waiting for me!    I'm finishing this cup of coffee and heading out for whatever the day brings. Going to 50 & no  winds.   Nice.    Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning yall, woke up late again so people decided they had to wake up more then once last night and again at 5 am so i refused to get up... do not know if we make church which has me cranky. We didn't go last week because of flu going around and hubby nervous today about taking little girl since its still hang around...


----------



## Baymule

Craptastic. I finished chores, was playing with the 3 year old and dogs. I told her don’t let them knock her down, when 250 pounds of running dogs slammed into the back of my bad knee, knocking me to the ground. I bent my knee backwards and rolled on the ground writhing in agony. I was almost crying, it hurt so bad. Then I got 4 big drooling faces on my face. LOL LOL I struggled to my feet, limped to the gate, and got us through it. I leaned against the gate, told the little on to go get Papaw and tell him I hurt my knee. She ran to the house. BJ ran out the door and I told him to bring the mule. Took 3 Advil, waiting on pain to dull so I can go wash Sheep poop off my hands, change clothes. Done for the day. Probably done for several days. Dammit.


----------



## thistlebloom

OHhh...that's awful. I can definitely empathize with bad knees. I blew my right one out playing in an old lady soccer league when I was 38. Couldn't completely bend or straighten it for a year. Still can't sit cross legged and I wear a heavy duty brace on bad days.
Larka is a knee slammer. I just cringe for you  .

Ice is your friend. I still ice mine when it swells and it helps a lot.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh dang - so sorry!  Sure hope you get better sooner than later!  Nothing worse than getting hurt when you don't have time to be hurt!


----------



## Baymule

I hate it when this happens. One of these days I’ll get knee replacement surgery, wonder what the dogs could do to it? LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> I hate it when this happens. One of these days I’ll get knee replacement surgery, wonder what the dogs could do to it? LOL


I hate being down and out because I worry that the hubby won’t take care of the animals the ‘right’ way...  take care of yourself!!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Craptastic. I finished chores, was playing with the 3 year old and dogs. I told her don’t let them knock her down, when 250 pounds of running dogs slammed into the back of my bad knee, knocking me to the ground. I bent my knee backwards and rolled on the ground writhing in agony. I was almost crying, it hurt so bad. Then I got 4 big drooling faces on my face. LOL LOL I struggled to my feet, limped to the gate, and got us through it. I leaned against the gate, told the little on to go get Papaw and tell him I hurt my knee. She ran to the house. BJ ran out the door and I told him to bring the mule. Took 3 Advil, waiting on pain to dull so I can go wash Sheep poop off my hands, change clothes. Done for the day. Probably done for several days. Dammit.


OH NO! Still got any of that wine left from the hurricane party? Sounds like you could use some "party".


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

And what about you, @Xerocles , what are YOU up to today?  What’s the weather like?


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> And what about you, @Xerocles , what are YOU up to today?  What’s the weather like?


Raked some chicken poop. Hand spread some hay in sparse parts of the garden. Not much. Weather was borderline freezing this morning (no ice in the animal's water). Went up to a balmy 54f. I can live with that.
BTW. When I lived in Colorado, it would snow very regularly. 6-8 inches. Swept it off the drive with a push broom. Couldn't make a snowball to save your life. Like throwing confetti. Oh yeah. Always evaporated (sublimated) by mid afternoon. No wet mucky ground. EAT YOUR HEART OUT PENNSYLVANIA!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Raked some chicken poop. Hand spread some hay in sparse parts of the garden. Not much. Weather was borderline freezing this morning (no ice in the animal's water). Went up to a balmy 54f. I can live with that.
> BTW. When I lived in Colorado, it would snow very regularly. 6-8 inches. Swept it off the drive with a push broom. Couldn't make a snowball to save your life. Like throwing confetti. Oh yeah. Always evaporated (sublimated) by mid afternoon. No wet mucky ground. EAT YOUR HEART OUT PENNSYLVANIA!


Darn you!!  Always livin the good life!


----------



## Xerocles

A little touch of excitement tonight. Nyx was barking for a looong time. Not unheard of for her, but it finally got on my nerves. Usually she stops when I call her down and she reports to my side. Tonight when I called, she started making welping and whining noises. I was thinking she had encountered one of those predators you guys keep warning me about. I rushed back inside, grabbed the spotlight and shotgun and headed outside IN MY HOUSE SLIPPERS! Turns out a housecat had wandered into the yard and she had treed it, about 20 feet up, and no limbs for a minute. I tried to call her off....got her as far as the porch, and she was right back. Wonder how long that cat can hang on the side of that tree?


----------



## Bruce

Poor cat!


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> I just cringe for you  .


I just cringe for me too. It seems that every time I splatter on the ground, it is my left knee and I limp for weeks to 6 months. I GOT THINGS TO DO! 



Xerocles said:


> OH NO! Still got any of that wine left from the hurricane party? Sounds like you could use some "party".



I got Bourbon from making eggnog. I'm thinking a hot toddy before bed. For me a hot toddy has a couple tablespoons of Bourbon, not much of a drinker, but it will knock me out and I'll get some sleep.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol well dad it could have been a bobcat and house cats will kill small bunnies so might want to thank her. We had some that killed a litter of bunnies  not really sure how they got them but they did...


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> I was thinking she had encountered one of those predators you guys keep warning me about. I rushed back inside, grabbed the spotlight and shotgun and headed outside IN MY HOUSE SLIPPERS!


So what are you saying here? That the rest of you was covered by that spotlight and shotgun?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> So what are you saying here? That the rest of you was covered by that spotlight and shotgun?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule i died laughing matter a fact it would have been a mess if i was still pregnant lol my husband still teases me about that just wait his day will come lol


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> So what are you saying here? That the rest of you was covered by that spotlight and shotgun?


And it was COLD out there!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule sooo sorry about that knee.   Yeah, that knee is gonna make things tough for a while now.   Look at it this way, at least your DGD remembered to go get Pawpaw....AND you have that mule.  Otherwise, a wheelbarrow ain't much for a ride!      I'm sure you know the drill to help ease the pain.  good luck.    How long before medicare?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well i am up not sure if i go back to sleep. Police have some One stopped at my husband's dad's. House he went over to see what is going on. And to make sure fencing intacted


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He came back in felony police stop, then his grandpa called apparently it is his dad's girlfriends son..... he went over to talk to his grandpa.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule sooo sorry about that knee.   Yeah, that knee is gonna make things tough for a while now.   Look at it this way, at least your DGD remembered to go get Pawpaw....AND you have that mule.  Otherwise, a wheelbarrow ain't much for a ride!      I'm sure you know the drill to help ease the pain.  good luck.    How long before medicare?


That little girl ran all the way to the house and ran to her Papaw yelling, "Papaw! Mamaw's knee! Mamaw's knee! Mamaw hurt her knee!" He knew what that meant and ran to the door and I told him to bring the mule. This morning I can touch my foot to the floor and put a tiny bit of weight on it. Yeah, I know the pain drill, ain't my first rodeo. I'm having coffee, had a double spoonful of turmeric mixed with coconut oil, with a side order of 3 Advil and rubbed down with Arnicare.  In recliner, feet propped up, pillow under knee. Going to be a gorgeous day today, that really hurts! Tomorrow will be rain, we'll go to town tomorrow, run errands and hit the taco truck. LOL LOL 5 months to Medicare. Counting down. 



Xerocles said:


> And it was COLD out there!



 I've done that too, without the house shoes. Since DH had a 3rd security light added, now our whole driveway is lit up so I got to be careful. Don't want to cause blindness, heart attack, polio, or permanent emotional distress to anyone driving by at that moment.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  We got our traverse back... not sure the transmission is 100%.... DH says it may just have to relearn things....now it needs new struts... it's always something.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Uggh, gotta hate that..good luck with that.  That’s what’s great about having a hubby who’s addicted to cars, there’s always a spare transmission laying around..  Going early to the store just to get some ketone strips for the girls....praying it’s nothing...but, JHP Homesteading thinks it’s a good idea to check, his girl has it, and my dear Busty is being too sluggish. . Hoping she’s just fat.  Quick question goat owners..I’m checking ligaments like crazy...I know they run rightdown beside the tail...they are normally stiff...well If I’m doing it right, my girls’ it’s feel kind of mushy...and they have 3-5 days to go...does it extend wider out, more toward the bony area?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so we also got a dog put in our custody, she either gets taken to some house she possibly  belongs at or we keep her or we take her to a shelter... she a pit bull mix looks to be under a year old not fixed and is very human friendly. took stella out to meet her (the other dog was locked in a cattle trailer) and normally i am good with animal body langue but  she confusing she was excited about me and when stella would smell her (no aggression from stella just curious) she would do this freeze everything but tail and kinda grow bark wimper thing and could not tell if she wanted to bite stella or not so yeah not sure if i want to test that plus my husband not a fan of pits i could care less the breed, breed doesnt make the dog all the time


----------



## Baymule

Mmmm…….. I won't have a pit or a pit mix. Don't care about the individual dog, the breed as a whole has a bad reputation. I'd take a pass on this one.


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> so we also got a dog put in our custody, ... she a pit bull mix  *breed doesnt make the dog all the time*


IMHO find the owner, or take to a shelter. "Breed doesnt make the dog all the time". True. But sometime breeding WILL come out. Just as LGDs instinctively protect herds, and aggressive rabbits are culled from breeding lines, certain behavior traits CAN be there, regardless of the treatment. Pits were developed to be viciously aggressive. Not all are. They can be very loving family pets. But sometimes a loving pet can get a (unrealized) trigger and genetic behavior can rise to the surface. It only takes an instant for tragedy to happen. 
I personally might consider keeping. Heck, my dog now has pit mix. But it's just me, out in the country. If I had four precious bundles of boisterous energy around, no WAY I'd trust generations of genetics to be overcome, no matter how loving the dog seemed in the beginning.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> IMHO find the owner, or take to a shelter. "Breed doesnt make the dog all the time". True. But sometime breeding WILL come out. Just as LGDs instinctively protect herds, and aggressive rabbits are culled from breeding lines, certain behavior traits CAN be there, regardless of the treatment. Pits were developed to be viciously aggressive. Not all are. They can be very loving family pets. But sometimes a loving pet can get a (unrealized) trigger and genetic behavior can rise to the surface. It only takes an instant for tragedy to happen.
> I personally might consider keeping. Heck, my dog now has pit mix. But it's just me, out in the country. If I had four precious bundles of boisterous energy around, no WAY I'd trust generations of genetics to be overcome, no matter how loving the dog seemed in the beginning.


X about a 1,000,000,000!!!!


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> so we also got a dog put in our custody,


In fact, you say *put* in your custody. If the dog was *brought* to your property, my suggestion stands. If she found her way onto your property on her own, I would skip the part about finding the owner. She might come back.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The police gave her to my husband even through they knew where she belonged they were gonna have her put down. My parents have a lab pit mix he a sweet heart the kids and pull on his ears and tail and he just acts like its the best.the kids are a major consideration. I am also just because i am curious am spying on stella who in our yard while said dog is in cattle trailer stella doesnt seen to like her close to her yard. Back fur raised  for five minutes she just finally settled down.  I was  dh even accepted her from the police he claims its because he knew how I would feel about if they just put her down.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

*we been discussing getting a buddy for stella but i was wanting another herding dog breed somehing with her energy so they be more include to get along as opposed to a another breed with low energy that would get agressive because stella or kids annoyed them. Still have decided on that simply because not sure i want to go through training another dog to behave around kids and animals.... *


----------



## Xerocles

OK George. Butt the heck out, and let others live there life as they see fit! If only I could live by this motto. BUT. You are playing with fire. My dog is sweet. Strangers can do anything they want to her. The biggest threat is getting your face licked off. But I have had occasions (during training) when even *I *would only handle her wearing padded sleeves and heavy gloves. The potential is there.
APOLOGIES FOR THE GRAPHIC PIC IN MY NEXT POST. MODERATORS REMOVE IT IF YOU SEE FIT.
This morning after the cat incident last night. None of that is her's. Thank God it's also not some child's.
P L E A S E reconsider even "trying" her to see how she behaves. Your kids are more precious than the life of ANY animal.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> stella doesnt seen to like her close to her yard. Back fur raised for five minutes she just finally settled down.




Female/female doesn't always work well. Especially as adults. They will often fight more than two strange dogs that are female/male. Plus it's Stella's territory so she's going to be protective of it.


----------



## Xerocles

Inappropriate picture removed. The one who needed to see it, saw it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Xerocles said:


> OK George. Butt the heck out, and let others live there life as they see fit! If only I could live by this motto. BUT. You are playing with fire. My dog is sweet. Strangers can do anything they want to her. The biggest threat is getting your face licked off. But I have had occasions (during training) when even *I *would only handle her wearing padded sleeves and heavy gloves. The potential is there.
> APOLOGIES FOR THE GRAPHIC PIC IN MY NEXT POST. MODERATORS REMOVE IT IF YOU SEE FIT.
> This morning after the cat incident last night. None of that is her's. Thank God it's also not some child's.
> P L E A S E reconsider even "trying" her to see how she behaves. Your kids are more precious than the life of ANY animal.


breath promise as far as we concerned we aren't keeping her. Hubby is hooking up to cattle trailer and taking her while he getting a tire for said trailer. Hoping they take the dog really dont want to do the shelter because they will charge for us dropping her off and they put her down since she a pit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Xerocles said:


> View attachment 69321


I am gonna say the cat didnt make it.


----------



## Beekissed

Xerocles said:


> IMHO find the owner, or take to a shelter. "Breed doesnt make the dog all the time". True. But sometime breeding WILL come out. Just as LGDs instinctively protect herds, and aggressive rabbits are culled from breeding lines, certain behavior traits CAN be there, regardless of the treatment. Pits were developed to be viciously aggressive. Not all are. They can be very loving family pets. But sometimes a loving pet can get a (unrealized) trigger and genetic behavior can rise to the surface. It only takes an instant for tragedy to happen.
> I personally might consider keeping. Heck, my dog now has pit mix. But it's just me, out in the country. If I had four precious bundles of boisterous energy around, no WAY I'd trust generations of genetics to be overcome, no matter how loving the dog seemed in the beginning.



Couldn't agree more!   No risk is worth exposing your children to even the most faint possibility that a breed or breed mix's instinctual bred in traits will arise at any given moment. 

I've heard folks say that even Labs can bite a child, but the TYPE of bite and the behavior DURING the biting is vastly different between a pit and a Lab.   Labs are bred to have soft mouths, so if they bite at all it's a quick snap and release.   Pits, on the other hand, were bred to bite and hold, even shake violently, whatever it is they get their mouths on.   Given their mouths are exceedingly larger than a typical Lab and they are WAY more muscular, that bite and shake can kill a human, especially a little kid.    

I love German Shepherds but as long as there are small children in our family, I'd never get one.   Too many bad experiences in the family already, as well as horror stories related to GS's possessive behavior of just one individual, the whole one man dog syndrome.   Yes, I've also heard many loving stories about how sweet they are with children, blah, blah, blah but the horror stories were of such horror that it outweighs the good.   

Some things aren't worth risking a kid's life.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Tomorrow will be rain, we'll go to town tomorrow, run errands and hit the taco truck. LOL LOL 5 months to Medicare. Counting down.



I am going to assume that you are only "riding along"???   Uhhh --  knee -- hurt -- swell -- ONE day from damage.
Yeah, a lot of drive thrus!!  

So, I assume June will bring a doctor into the picture and surgery in the early Fall??    Mark your calendar.

After nursing BJ, I'm certain you know the limits you will face for a while AND the relief afterwards!!

Sunshine out there and mid 50s today.    Then the mid 40 days and upper 20 nights all week.   I hope this is the worst of our winter but, glad Feb is a "short" month!   Never know until it's over.   LOL


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> After nursing BJ, I'm certain you know the limits you will face for a while AND the relief afterwards!!


I wouldn't bet that with Bay "What's good for the gander is good for the goose". I imagine he will have as much or more trouble holding her back than she had with him


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Uggh, gotta hate that..good luck with that.  That’s what’s great about having a hubby who’s addicted to cars, there’s always a spare transmission laying around..  Going early to the store just to get some ketone strips for the girls....praying it’s nothing...but, JHP Homesteading thinks it’s a good idea to check, his girl has it, and my dear Busty is being too sluggish. . Hoping she’s just fat.  Quick question goat owners..I’m checking ligaments like crazy...I know they run rightdown beside the tail...they are normally stiff...well If I’m doing it right, my girls’ it’s feel kind of mushy...and they have 3-5 days to go...does it extend wider out, more toward the bony area?


Busty has toxemia ...so, now we have to do all the stuff to try to get her feeling better...fast.  Luckily, at this point. She shows, trace to small ketones.  But she still doesn’t want molasses or any yummy treats the vet said to give...she’s making it tough...ugh...now it’s time to worry


----------



## Bunnylady

Jesusfreak101 said:


> breed doesnt make the dog all the time



Pit Bulls aren't _supposed_ to be human aggressive; their historic use has to do with a prey drive (remember Pete, the dog from the old "Little Rascals" series? Registered Pit Bull). Unfortunately,  bad breeding and especially bad handling can make a wreck out of just about any dog. Not knowing this dog's background and history, I'd be very, very careful. She might turn out to be wonderful, but who knows how long a road it may take to get her there.

I think the Pit Bull that chewed up my goat a few days ago is a good demonstration of that. The kids that came with him had no control over him at all; when he got into my pasture, in spite of   my mini mule and small pony chasing him, he made a torpedo-like run at the only "prey" his size - my goat. I half strangled him getting him off the goat, then dragged him around the yard until I could get a lead on his collar and hand him back to the kids - and with all that decidedly ungentle handling, he never so much as growled at me. I'm sure he's a wonderful dog at home, just an untrained one that is a menace to anything that doesn't live with him.  

(Incidentally, the goat is mending nicely)


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> But she still doesn’t want molasses or any yummy treats the vet said to give...she’s making it tough...ugh...now it’s time to worry



syringe it into mouth.  Slowly -- so she doesn't choke.   Won't take much, she's a small goat.  Fat, full of kids but, small. Got any Red Cell?  I have found that seems to help them want to eat a little.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He was able drop her off at the house that was suppose to be her home so yay for that


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Busty has toxemia ...so, now we have to do all the stuff to try to get her feeling better...fast.  Luckily, at this point. She shows, trace to small ketones.  But she still doesn’t want molasses or any yummy treats the vet said to give...she’s making it tough...ugh...now it’s time to worry



Got a dosing or drench gun?  You'll need one if you don't have one already.  Makes it easy to give to sheep and goats the things they don't want to eat.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I have a syringe that is sort of like that, and I used it to tube feed my duck.  Its That big, but not as sturdy.  I’ll need to buy one for sure.  Poultry nutridrench is a dropper...she doesn’t like molasses either...and getting her on the goat stand was ridiculous. I hate to do this to her.  Can I try karo syrup with some grain tonight?  The scare 3weeks ago I mixed the molasses and karo..the grain and syrup mixture was mostly gone in the morning.  Or, do I need to watch her get it down her throat too?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I wouldn't bet that with Bay "What's good for the gander is good for the goose". I imagine he will have as much or more trouble holding her back than she had with him



Indeed, I went out to feed this morning and just now. I did ride the mule to the Sheep barn, gotta make some concessions ya know. Going to pick up little granddaughters from day care, take them home and wait on their parents, who are buying a car this evening. @Bruce, you know me well. Hahaha. @Mini Horses, do you really think I’m gonna stop??


----------



## Baymule

Can’t edit on my phone, knee still swollen, still painful but I can limp and put a little weight on it. So...... off I go! I did sit in recliner most of the day. LOL


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Can’t edit on my phone, knee still swollen, still painful but I can limp and put a little weight on it. So...... off I go! I did sit in recliner most of the day. LOL


You let a little fall in the pasture put you in the recliner all day? Let me tell you about MY day. I.... I....well, I.... OK, I got out of bed. Then I.....  Well, shame on you for not doing anything all day, anyhow. 
Hope the knee feels better quickly.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses, do you really think I’m gonna stop??




Not a chance!!!

BUT -- I would have at least used vet wrap for added support.  

AND after the op -- you must use more caution until it gets some healing.    MAYBE  DH will make "payback" part of life after the operation...…..hog tie you!


----------



## Baymule

I got to wondering if a new knee could take what I dish out. I wonder if it would hold up to a couple of big dogs slamming into it. Boy, if that broke, that could be a real mess. If I got thrown off a horse... my knee is crap, but the new one better be made out of tough stuff. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

My sisters are titanium. But I think you are still supposed to be careful 
My friends husband was riding his quad in the forest and smacked a tree with his new knee. Totally screwed it up.


----------



## Xerocles

@Baymule. Do you use a knee brace? It's a constant for me. PITA but not as much as a knee out. Usually only wear when I plan strenuous activity (which sounds like 24/7 for you) like heavy lifting or playing tackle football with the dogs   . seriously, gives support, but especially keeps it from going the wrong way (hinged reinforcement only bends one way.) About 15 bucks and worth every penny to avoid even one episode like you just had.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> @Baymule. Do you use a knee brace? It's a constant for me. PITA but not as much as a knee out. Usually only wear when I plan strenuous activity (which sounds like 24/7 for you) like heavy lifting or playing tackle football with the dogs   . seriously, gives support, but especially keeps it from going the wrong way (hinged reinforcement only bends one way.) About 15 bucks and worth every penny to avoid even one episode like you just had.


I have several, I only use them when I'm in unbearable pain. I can't wear them every day, it slows me down. The dogs knocked me flat once before but they didn't take my knee out. They got excited and jumped all over me, licking my face, I got up spitting sand where they stepped on my face. Gotta love them. 
I'll be limping around for a few weeks, maybe.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today was a great day here....DGD received her   written award/acceptance at VCU, with a full ride!!   She was one of 42 who had applied for six available openings in their theatre program.   Bonus, she also received one of three fully paid....even her dorm, etc.  We are so, so excited and PROUD!    She graduates this June and goes there for Fall.   Honor Roll student and all that!   What a gift.  She also had been awarded a $10K scholarship, last Spring but, may not collect it now if not needed with this award from VCU.  Another student can then benefit with that grant.

It's about 1.5 hrs away, so not a bad ride to visit here or there, in Richmond, VA.   Excellent rated school.   She will study production, not acting, so the lighting, stage, film, and all the things "behind the scenes".   She became interested in this here in our own rural but progressive school system & has been working with lighting, taping, etc, at the school.   She's taken all manner of math, science & language courses (straight As in 2 yr of latin!  Who takes latin?)...college prep stuff.   SATs excellent,  she has earned it!    We are blessed.

That's my brag.  Had to share.  LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  A full ride - that is awesome! Sounds like she's definitely got her head on straight!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Baymule hope you're feeling better !
@Mini Horses congrats to your granddaughter! !


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone, not much to report, except, yep, we got some more snow...sigh.  Going to be a work day.  Have a great one everyone!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is GREAT this morning.   Excitement keeps you awake  

Light out, not quite "sunny" but a little overcast.  NC to my South has some possible rain & I'm thinking overcast is better than rain.
Need to make a hay run early today.  It's my last week for slow work from employers.   Seasonal work gets starting up next week and will quickly add to my "desire to retire".    Hey, it rhymes!   

Coffee pot is full & hot -- help yourself!   Sorry, no breakfast goodies are made.   I have been thinking about pancakes for a while -- maybe because of the maple syrup I saw in the cabinet.    Will grab something to eat after chores....then go for hay.  

Isn't bad out there this morning  38 and going to 48.   It's gonna be in 40s all week....I'm ok with that....20-30s nights....I'm ok with that, too, If it is the worse the winter gets!!   Hoping that's so.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> Coffee is GREAT this morning.   Excitement keeps you awake
> 
> Light out, not quite "sunny" but a little overcast.  NC to my South has some possible rain & I'm thinking overcast is better than rain.
> Need to make a hay run early today.  It's my last week for slow work from employers.   Seasonal work gets starting up next week and will quickly add to my "desire to retire".    Hey, it rhymes!
> 
> Coffee pot is full & hot -- help yourself!   Sorry, no breakfast goodies are made.   I have been thinking about pancakes for a while -- maybe because of the maple syrup I saw in the cabinet.    Will grab something to eat after chores....then go for hay.
> 
> Isn't bad out there this morning  38 and going to 48.   It's gonna be in 40s all week....I'm ok with that....20-30s nights....I'm ok with that, too, If it is the worse the winter gets!!   Hoping that's so.


Are you using mood enhancing chemicals today? NOBODY is supposed to be that happy, excited, and cheerful in the morning unless its Christmas, birthday, or you live on a farm!   
Good morning to you, too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol morning yall slow moving over here. Pretty much decided i need new shoes. My hiking boots died awhile back and been making do with other shoes and i woke up again to ankle pain and barely able to walk so it's time i am to young for this lol says the almost 29 yr old man thats a odd thought. Wearing ankle braces today neither are comfortable which is annoying but atleast no longer hurting. Anyways not much happening today gonna work on the house and school the house work is never ending it seems lol. My mother brats she only has to clean once alot twice a week and it stays clean.  Also need to get the animal houses cleaned and more bedding in there


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. Coffee is wonderful. Thanks. It’s raining here, Trip was clawing at the back door last night, BJ got up and let him in and walked him through the house to the front porch. Lily livered dog. So big, brave and fearless— until it comes to thunder or gunshots. 

@Mini Horses that is purely fantastic, wonderful and awesome about your granddaughter. A full ride! What an honor! What an achievement! I know you are bursting with pride and excitement!


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My mother brats she only has to clean once alot twice a week and it stays clean.  Also need to get the animal houses cleaned and more bedding in there


Let her brag! Then look her in the eye and ask "how often did you have to clean when *I *was little?"
Grandparents just LOVE rubbing noses at their kids. It's just payback for what we put THEM through.
Oh, and good luck with the shoe thing. We grew up poor, but we always had good shoes and a good bed. My Dad was a firm believer in the adage that "a man's boots and his bed. He's in one or the other 100% of his life"


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Today was a great day here....DGD received her written award/acceptance at VCU, with a full ride!!


EXCELLENT!!!!!!



Baymule said:


> So big, brave and fearless— until it comes to thunder or gunshots.


Probably knows that those enemies are one he can not defeat. Best to run away.


----------



## Xerocles

This morning:








But wait! It's not even FEBRUARY yet! I haven't even pruned the pear trees!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My mulberry bushes already have baby mulberries...gonna be a shame to lose that harvest when it finally freezes....


----------



## thistlebloom

It's snowing! Yay! Much better than mud and it's supposed to snow in January anyway, silly weather.
I'm not sure how I manged to get grounds in my coffee, but it's a little chewy this morning. Better brush my teeth before I smile at anyone.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep...I've got the plum tree leafing & blooming -- 3rd yr in a row!   I can surely count on no plums again.    It will freeze again.  March winds will blow off any bloom that survived.   No plums.

I might aw well cut the darned tree down!   But, it's cute and the chickens like the shade under it.   Used to like the falling plums.

Hopefuly the two young apple trees will hold off a couple weeks.  I so, I might get a few apples!   Wooohooo.   Time will tell.

@ Baymule,  all ok with Devonviolet ?

@Xerocles -- paid by another college is my only "enhancer" today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> @ Baymule, all ok with Devonviolet ?


X2?????


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> This morning:


Now you cut that out!!!!!


----------



## Xerocles

Request please, everyone. Nobody bother me for the next 3 days. Baker Creek Catalog came today. Next 3 days, uninterrupted PLANT PORN!


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet texted me pictures of her Nubian and Lamancha, both are pregnant. She is excited about them.  We went to see her and her husband several weeks ago. They both are doing fine.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> Request please, everyone. Nobody bother me for the next 3 days. Baker Creek Catalog came today. Next 3 days, uninterrupted PLANT PORN!



I totally get that. Enjoy!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I totally get that. Enjoy!


Oooohhhh! Ms Royal Golden on page 109 SHOULD have had her own centerfold pull-out! Oooohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Request please, everyone. Nobody bother me for the next 3 days. Baker Creek Catalog came today. Next 3 days, uninterrupted PLANT PORN!


Just remember to come up for air...


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> Oooohhhh! Ms Royal Golden on page 109 SHOULD have had her own centerfold pull-out! Oooohhhhhhhh!



Baymule fumbles for her Baker Creek catalog, turning to page 109...…….

THAT'S ON MY LIST TOO!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  that is great about your granddaughter's scholarship and all.  Congratulations to her and to you and your daughter both for raising such a smart, good decent hardworking kid.   There is hope for that generation,,,, at least here in Va !!!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Not raining but it is going to be cloudy and damp today.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
Today we have dental appts, and get a load of hay and always school.


----------



## Mini Horses

I got hay yesterday, @promiseacres .   Alas, I had to spend $$ -- wish I had raised mine because it sure makes it easier to handle.  LOL  It is some really nice hay, however.  Orchard/alfalfa mix.

It is 30  and such heavy, heavy frost out there that it looks like someone spray painted everything white.   Cold.   Pretty at first glance, it's sparkly and serene.  The goats are still in their barn, the horses out and don't care about it.       I am still viewing it with coffee in hand.    Listening to news this AM "they say" our "norm" for this time is 49 days...…..we are hovering that but, I sure don't feel like it's "norm".   Somehow, I just remember the colder days.   Sure won't complain if "their norm" is what we have all month!

@farmerjan, thanks!    I know you are hustling this last week before that long anticipated ankle surgery.  Spring will be much nicer for you this year!!!   Just keep that thought.  


Enjoy your day, everyone!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@farmerjan ...I didn’t realize you were having the surgery this soon..I’m glad to hear it.  I pray it goes well.  I realize that yours is much worse off than mine was...but, hopefully you’ll get as good of an outcome!!

Today is Storm’s due date...if she actually took the day she was exposed.  So, we’ll see.  Other than that..a normal day day of farming...woohoo!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Xerocles you bad man making me look at my catalog now as well lol it's contagious. I was already animal shopping now seed shopping i already am obsessed.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I know what you mean about animal shopping..now is the time to buy...apparently?  I’m finding a lot of good deals in our area. Just not pot belly pigs..or they are ugly.  No offense to the pigs.


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know what you mean about animal shopping..now is the time to buy...apparently?  I’m finding a lot of good deals in our area. Just not pot belly pigs..or they are ugly.  No offense to the pigs.


Too bad you're up in snow country. These are $50 each.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> Request please, everyone. Nobody bother me for the next 3 days. Baker Creek Catalog came today. Next 3 days, uninterrupted PLANT PORN!


Don't forget to eat and use the bathroom a few times!


----------



## promiseacres

Taking a break after loading and getting hay....icing my hip....as DS was "throwing" bales down and hit me with one as I bent to grab one.... not good when you fall back down after you get up the first time. Doesn't help my back hasn't been great lately anyways.  Still need to unload the hay...  just 23 bales fortunately


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> Taking a break after loading and getting hay....icing my hip....as DS was "throwing" bales down and hit me with one as I bent to grab one.... not good when you fall back down after you get up the first time. Doesn't help my back hasn't been great lately anyways.  Still need to unload the hay...  just 23 bales fortunately



Ouch! Hope it's not a long lasting injury.


----------



## promiseacres

So got the hay unloaded and other than I'm sore and achey and a nice big bruise but overall I am feeling better. We'll see how I feel tomorrow though. At least I have hay for about 2 weeks.  I stuck it in my trailer rather than use the garden tractor and wagon as DH says it's too soft to take the truck in the pasture... less bouncing on the tractor and loading and unloading.


----------



## Baymule

Oh PA, so sorry you got hit by a hay bale. For sore muscles and injuries I heartily recommend Arnicare rub on cream. That stuff is a life saver. Every farm should come with a half dozen tubes, a “starter kit” upon purchase of the farm. It numbs the pain for 4 hours.


----------



## Baymule

It’s been dreary and cold all day. I made a crock pot of lamb shank stew with smoked sausage. I finally found a Keto bread recipe I like, so we had a filling lunch. We’ll have it again for supper, lunch tomorrow, then the rest goes in the freezer. I may make some broccoli cheese soup for tomorrow night. Last night I browned a pound of ground pork with a packet of taco seasoning, then spooned it over sautéed chopped cabbage.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Last night I browned a pound of ground pork with a packet of taco seasoning, then spooned it over sautéed chopped cabbage.


That really sounds good!


  At my house DH would insist on some hot Rotel or Picante as a finishing touch, lol.  Me - I'd top it with some shredded cheese!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so today was fun, got in the car to go pick up a buck(rabbit) for our doe, and first I miss our exit so have to turn around find a bank to get cash only to realize i neverr grabbed my wallet call the person to reschedule she says i can still get him today and pay tomorrow. Start heading there only to notice my gas tank is near empty i have enough barely to make it home so had to cancel again get 10miles from home just for the car to change its mind and say i have enough to make it 3 more miles i go park at a gas station and wait for hubby he gets there we fill up and go home. Did i mention all four kids were with me ....now questioning if i want to go out anytime soon lol. My oldest son got an excellent nap that was a bonus lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Too bad you're up in snow country. These are $50 each.View attachment 69382


Oh my gosh...sooo cute!!  We got a lead on some minis at TS today...a guy is selling his farm to move to Las Vegas!!  He has a bunch of animals we are going to look at....hmmm.  Oh, also, while at TS we met a wom that works there who has a big farm, with 14 ND goats...she was. Very knowledgable and said we could fritter on FB.  I don’t do that since I got ‘hacked’.  So, Chris and de next time we are in, we are going to leave my email to ask if we could visit her farm...She was just that friendly that we are pretty sure she would say yes.  But, this would be someone in our area that we could see their set up, and learn from...she said she has some bucks...so perhaps that would open options too?  She also sells her eggs right at TS ...she has 140 chickens! So, I think she’d be someone we could definitely learn from, about an hour away!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I bet th


Jesusfreak101 said:


> so today was fun, got in the car to go pick up a buck(rabbit) for our doe, and first I miss our exit so have to turn around find a bank to get cash only to realize i neverr grabbed my wallet call the person to reschedule she says i can still get him today and pay tomorrow. Start heading there only to notice my gas tank is near empty i have enough barely to make it home so had to cancel again get 10miles from home just for the car to change its mind and say i have enough to make it 3 more miles i go park at a gas station and wait for hubby he gets there we fill up and go home. Did i mention all four kids were with me ....now questioning if i want to go out anytime soon lol. My oldest son got an excellent nap that was a bonus lol


I bet th e kids were sooo disappointed...glad you didn’t run out of gas!! Yikes!


----------



## Mini Horses

I've left home with no money & no cards!   BUMMER --- and you always find your gas is low at that point.   Other day, I left without wallet -- no cards, no license....on empty.  I had planned to stop, etc.  So, had a whole $3. between what I found in pockets & console.  Bought $3 & drove home.  Only 6 miles, but ---


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Well, now we have an entirely new deal going down!  We found this guy who moved to Las Vegas...well, he basically wants us to buy all his animals...for very good deals!  We are definitely buying the tree pigs.  That’s done.  They aren’t fixed, they’re young and tiny.  Juliana mix.  Perfect..they’ll be small enough, but also sturdy enough to handle our climate!  Then, he wants me to buy his six goats...dirt cheap.  He just can’t take his an8mals out there.Theres a long story to it..I won’t bore you guys...he had ND and three fainting...he’ll give me all six for $250...or $75 per doe.  But in a previous conversation he said $50...you see he’s a disabled vet, with a badddd memory.  He can’t keep track of what we say.  I write it all down.  He’s even willing to throw in some chickens for free.  He’ll sell the dog igloos for $100 plus the shed they live in.  I think it all sounds good.  He was selling eggs to the local grocery store for years.  100 dz every two weeks.  He said he made a lot of money off the animals so he’s fine with letting them go cheap.   We’ll see...I’m sure a Chris will want to haggle a bit on price for the dog igloos...or that we don’t want all the goats.   I think it’s perfect time...some of his are kids too...these deals don’t last...if we hesitate..they’ll be gone by next week!!  Wish me luck!!  Going at 3tomorrow!!  That’s if Stormy doesnt have other plans!


----------



## Bruce

Tree pigs? I GOTTA see a picture of that! 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She also sells her eggs right at TS ...she has 140 chickens!


Probably takes home all the leftovers every time TSC has Chick Days


----------



## Baymule

Another dreary day here, I got out potting soil and plastic 3" pots and filled them up. I started planting vegetable seed. It has begun.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I sold 4 dozen duck eggs today !!  I’m in the money!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. On my 3rd cup of coffee, I'll make some more for y'all. Woke up at 2:30 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. Grrrrrrr  

I played with potting soil and vegetable seeds yesterday. I got the garden bug! 
@Xerocles why don't you join TEG, sister site to BYH and start a garden journal in rhe Fruits and Vegetables forum? 

here's mine. 





__





						Baymule’s 2020 Garden
					

Happy New Year! 2019 was a flat out, pure-dee garden bust. Drought, heat, failure. Ring out the old, bring in the New Year! Go 2020!!  It has begun!  We spent the last couple of days cleaning out the sheep barn. I practice deep litter, bedding with pine shavings, pine straw, leaves and hay. We...



					www.theeasygarden.com
				




I have made my list for Baker Creek. Revised my list, gone through my wealth of seed packets and realized, I already got that and revised my list again. Oh! I don't have THAT! Add to the list...…..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Good morning. On my 3rd cup of coffee, I'll make some more for y'all. Woke up at 2:30 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. Grrrrrrr
> 
> I played with potting soil and vegetable seeds yesterday. I got the garden bug!
> @Xerocles why don't you join TEG, sister site to BYH and start a garden journal in rhe Fruits and Vegetables forum?
> 
> here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baymule’s 2020 Garden
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! 2019 was a flat out, pure-dee garden bust. Drought, heat, failure. Ring out the old, bring in the New Year! Go 2020!!  It has begun!  We spent the last couple of days cleaning out the sheep barn. I practice deep litter, bedding with pine shavings, pine straw, leaves and hay. We...
> 
> 
> 
> www.theeasygarden.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made my list for Baker Creek. Revised my list, gone through my wealth of seed packets and realized, I already got that and revised my list again. Oh! I don't have THAT! Add to the list...…..


@Xerocles should definitely join that forum!!  I went on the site to see your pictures when you were putting up your barn, and then looked through more.

Sorry you were up since 2am..I hate those days.

We will be pretty busy today..playing will all our new animals!!  And, I will. Probably go to our local medexpress just to get the eye looked at...it’s swelled a bit more.. ugh.

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, not sure coffee will help but i take a large cup please. Not sure what's up with me but my body is achy (Could be a viruse could be just that time kind of thing), besides that i have a head ache and a sore throat since the cold front came through. Course i can't take much of anything and we have to go to the store today
, already not looking forward to that. Baymule you are way ahead of me  starting seeds i need to get moving on that along with preping the garden since we not moving anytime soon   pretty sure i am gonna go crazy but oh well it is what it is for now.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> @Xerocles why don't you join TEG, sister site to BYH and start a garden journal in rhe Fruits and Vegetables forum?


Sorry you woke early and are annoyed by that. It happens to me some, and I like it. I find I am really inspired and productive then. Course I peter out by mid day and take a nap. But I'm usually pretty succesful for those first few hours at planning and prepping. Unlike today where I slept til 7, and didn't crawl out til 7:45.
Only climbing to 39f today. (I know, I know....but that's COLD for me. Spoiled and lovin it).
You're right. I should join TEG. But you've no idea how apprehensive I am about the garden thing. Chickens, rabbits, goats, and ducks. Don't know what I'm doing and don't mind asking you guys a million questions. So, I just go for it. But gardening? I've done it dozens of times, and utterly failed dozens of times. Too intimidated to admit I don't know what I'm doing, but feel like I SHOULD know what I'm doing already. Talk about a catch 22!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
Sent 5 bunnies off last night, 3 off tomorrow evening. Got my back adjusted by the chiropractor and feeling ok today. Family day, going to an rv show.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> gone through my wealth of seed packets and realized, I already got that



That is where I often find myself --- "wanting and having".  LOL  I do the list and look see deal, then I wait a week to see if I really do want the other "stuff".   By then, I'm usually more sensible.

I do have all the pots, soils, seeds to begin, just haven't.  Want to but haven't.    I hope for fresh to eat and some to freeze or can for winter needs.   If that happens --success!    Anything else is just a bonus.   I'm toying with some animal feed things this year, in a little more than the things that sprout because they missed a seed....millets, sunflower, etc.



Xerocles said:


> I've done it dozens of times, and utterly failed dozens of times. Too intimidated to admit I don't know what I'm doing, but feel like I SHOULD know what I'm doing already. Talk about a catch 22!



Yeah, we all have these issues.  And every time we move, well a whole new set of "rules & soil" become part of the situation.  Looking back, the least "planned" gardens were often my best.     BUT nothing grows if you don't try.    So if intimidated by TEG, just lurk and post here -- we'll revel in your needing us.    I'm hoping to at least have a couple pictures of mine before the weeds take over.   Even some produce from it.   

Coffee done, oatmeal done, visiting done....I need to go outside now for chores and projects.   Upper 40s but rain rolling in late and into tomorrow morning.   Well, I work tomorrow & Sunday...so inside.   Enjoy your day, ya'll.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Sorry you woke early and are annoyed by that. It happens to me some, and I like it. I find I am really inspired and productive then. Course I peter out by mid day and take a nap. But I'm usually pretty succesful for those first few hours at planning and prepping. Unlike today where I slept til 7, and didn't crawl out til 7:45.
> Only climbing to 39f today. (I know, I know....but that's COLD for me. Spoiled and lovin it).
> You're right. I should join TEG. But you've no idea how apprehensive I am about the garden thing. Chickens, rabbits, goats, and ducks. Don't know what I'm doing and don't mind asking you guys a million questions. So, I just go for it. But gardening? I've done it dozens of times, and utterly failed dozens of times. Too intimidated to admit I don't know what I'm doing, but feel like I SHOULD know what I'm doing already. Talk about a catch 22!


It’s ok. It has a lot to do with weather. Seeds. Etc. that’s why you should join. For great tips. We ALL can use tips


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> That is where I often find myself --- "wanting and having".  LOL  I do the list and look see deal, then I wait a week to see if I really do want the other "stuff".   By then, I'm usually more sensible.
> 
> I do have all the pots, soils, seeds to begin, just haven't.  Want to but haven't.    I hope for fresh to eat and some to freeze or can for winter needs.   If that happens --success!    Anything else is just a bonus.   I'm toying with some animal feed things this year, in a little more than the things that sprout because they missed a seed....millets, sunflower, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all have these issues.  And every time we move, well a whole new set of "rules & soil" become part of the situation.  Looking back, the least "planned" gardens were often my best.     BUT nothing grows if you don't try.    So if intimidated by TEG, just lurk and post here -- we'll revel in your needing us.    I'm hoping to at least have a couple pictures of mine before the weeds take over.   Even some produce from it.
> 
> Coffee done, oatmeal done, visiting done....I need to go outside now for chores and projects.   Upper 40s but rain rolling in late and into tomorrow morning.   Well, I work tomorrow & Sunday...so inside.   Enjoy your day, ya'll.


We’re growing animal feed. Sunflower and pumpkin. Everyone eats pumpkin and people buy them like crazy. Plus they keep for sooo long.  We’re also looking into new types of hays.  Most of our soil is clay in our area. So we have to dig deep and put several tons of old manure. No joke. Last year we even kangaroo manure and zebra mixed in with the regular.  I have to tell Chris to hold back on mixing souls and such. Our season is sooo late. And last year we were too early and had to plant twice

Stormy is making a ton of noise today. Not sure if she’s going to kid or if it’s because she sees new goats in the other pasture. We’re watching her closely


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Woke up at 2:30 AM and couldn't go back to sleep.


And this occurred without the assistance of a granddaughter!


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We’re growing animal feed. Sunflower and pumpkin. Everyone eats pumpkin and people buy them like crazy. Plus they keep for sooo long. We’re also looking into new types of hays.



I'm adding mangel beets & turnips.  Now you can get the "7top" turnips that produce tops, not the bulb root, for graze.  But the chickens & goats loved the ones with bulbs.   Mangels won't work well in the clay but, another old type fodder, stores well.  You could do some grains for the birds...millet, barley, oats.  No real effort.   You might want to consider clovers, builds soil, good forage.




Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Stormy is making a ton of noise today. Not sure if she’s going to kid or if it’s because she sees new goats in the other pasture. We’re watching her closely



Probably both.  LOL.  But don't worry so much about the mouth, it's the other end you need to watch.     Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> I'm adding mangel beets & turnips.  Now you can get the "7top" turnips that produce tops, not the bulb root, for graze.  But the chickens & goats loved the ones with bulbs.   Mangels won't work well in the clay but, another old type fodder, stores well.  You could do some grains for the birds...millet, barley, oats.  No real effort.   You might want to consider clovers, builds soil, good forage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably both.  LOL.  But don't worry so much about the mouth, it's the other end you need to watch.     Couldn't help myself!


Barley, oats and clover sound like something I need to talk to Chris about...cool!  Thanks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Whoosh...busy busy busy day!  Jan 31 will be on our calendar forever!!  I wish I could say I’ll sleep good tonight, but I pr won’t with my todo list that just grew exponentially!  Plus I have many people coming here tomorrow to look at bunnies...we’ll see if that actually happens.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.had a fun day dreaming yesterday. 
DH wants breakfast made... I don't mind making it other than the mess... oh well.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> DH wants breakfast made... I don't mind making it other than the mess... oh well.



I assume he wants more than toast...?!   

It's wet out today.  Good amount of rain last night and now just "moist air & wet ground".  It's warm.  50 out and going up.   Overcast now but, sun will appear later.   I'm working -- well it's fun work -- giving out apple slices.  Fun day.    Plus home before dark.  
 

Better go convince the goats they won't be harmed by walking on wet ground!    Horses, nope -- they could care less....already out, as well as the chickens.  Goats are such prima donnas.  

Saturday….the news isn't on early, just "stuff".


----------



## Baymule

The sun is shining! We've had a gloomy week, damp, wet, cold, windy, cloudy and dark. I guess the only good thing out of that is that it forced me to pretty much stay inside with my knee propped up. I am walking a lot better, lot less pain and I finally slept good last night. Now with a sunny day, I can go out there and screw it up all over again! LOL LOL 

Tomorrow is Super Bowl, there is a local young man playing on the Kansas City Chiefs, Patrick Mahomes. He is their quarterback. I'll be wearing red! We are having the neighbors over, I'm fixing lasagna, garlic French bread and a veggie tray.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee PA!
The sky was on fire this morning. I opened the front door to set the cats out and gasped. We have so many trees we don't properly see sunups and sunsets, but this one put on a show for us deprived woods dwellers. Thank you God for all those gorgeous colors on the clouds .  ❤

More rain coming today and lots of wind. I hope they got the rain part wrong.
Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> More rain coming today and lots of wind.


Red sky in morning, sailor take warning! Sorry, you are going to get the rain and wind.  you see a red sky at night soon.


----------



## Alaskan

Cold up here. 

The snow has been nice in not too much at once...  and we got up into the teens...do it isn't blowing around as much.

Only one spot on the driveway got filled back in by drifting snow.


----------



## Bruce

It is nice when the snow stays where you put it!


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> we got up into the teens



UP into the teens......BRRRRRR!    I'm upset when we go DOWN into the teens.     

Rain & overcast was predicted to clear about noon...then sunshine & roses!  Didn't happen!! Drizzles off & on, didn't warm up either.  so overcast that even the chickens went to bed early. LOL   

"They" were way off.  Hope for better tomorrow.

AT LEAST -- we were no where near the teens.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> It is nice when the snow stays where you put it!


Oh so true!

I hate having to shovel(or plow) the exact same snow 5 times in a row!

I was talking to a guy tonight... he has some plow harness plugs just sitting around.   that I see him tomorrow,  then when I show him my harness...that he has the right ones.

He is out of work ATM, and said if he has the part, he could swap them out.

Dang it sure would be nice to be able to plow for more than 10 minutes at a time before having to stop, get out of the truck, and wiggle the blasted plug trying to find the "sweet spot".


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> AT LEAST -- we were no where near the teens.


Teens are all shiny, shiny compared to below zero.


----------



## Alaskan

Talking of you warm Texas people.....

My grandmother wanted to move when she got married, so went to the library to read about different cities to move to.

And there she read that in Houston roses bloomed all year around!  🤣 

So yep, they got married and moved to Houston. (Grandparents had both been born and raised in Chicago)


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on and biscuits in the oven.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Chris is off to plow..got a few more inches of snow.  But, he checked on everyone first, so I have a goos half hour before I have to get moving.... We have two parties today...nephew’s bday, and then our normal Sunday dinner, which I’m sure will be turnEd into a super bowl party. Better wear my stretchy pants!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks PA for the coffee and biscuits. I slept like a rock last night. I sure needed it. Going to relax a bit, then do chores. Got laundry to do and get food ready for Super Bowl. Go Chiefs!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So yep, they got married and moved to Houston. (Grandparents had both been born and raised in Chicago)


My maternal grandfather and family moved from Chicago to So. Cal. when he was young, for his health. He always said Chicago was a good place to be FROM (*). If he thought it was bad in the very early 1900's (like BEFORE 1910) imagine what he would think now. Of course your grandparents might think the same way about Houston now compared to "then".

* My step-father said the same thing about Missouri. He moved to So. Cal after he got out of the 101st Airborne at the end of WWII.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> My maternal grandfather and family moved from Chicago to So. Cal. when he was young, for his health. He always said Chicago was a good place to be FROM (*). If he thought it was bad in the very early 1900's (like BEFORE 1910) imagine what he would think now. Of course your grandparents might think the same way about Houston now compared to "then".
> 
> * My step-father said the same thing about Missouri. He moved to So. Cal after he got out of the 101st Airborne at the end of WWII.


Can't imagine living in So. Cal. but I do see how the climate would be all kinds of tempting.

Oddly, strangely, and mind blowing-ly...  my mom still loves Houston.    But both of her sibs are still alive and there, and she has a bunch of friends there, and my baby sis sees her every weekend.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got into the 50s yesterday, will be again today also.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Oddly, strangely, and mind blowing-ly... my mom still loves Houston.  But both of her sibs are still alive and there, and she has a bunch of friends there, and my baby sis sees her every weekend.


Family wins over crowds? I take it she doesn't live in one of the areas that floods when hurricanes blow through.


----------



## Baymule

I can remember as a kid swimming in the street after a hard rain in Houston. 

Thanks for the coffee! How about that Super Bowl? We were rooting for the KC Chiefs because Patrick Mahomes is from White House, a small town on the outskirts of Tyler. He's a very fine young man that the whole area is proud of. We invited a couple and their 4 boys over for the game. The Chiefs were being soundly beaten until the last 6 minutes of the game. I'm no big football fan, but I had on my red T-shirt and was yelling for the Chiefs! It was fun. 

I fixed a big pan of lasagna, garlic French bread and monkey bread for dessert. Nothing left. Had a veggie tray and ranch dip, some of that is left, good thing, because I need to nibble celery and carrots for awhile to make up for the carbs and calories in the garlic bread and monkey bread. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

No game watching here.    I  don't watch any of the games.   Did work tho and people were shopping for last minute "stuff"....  The dips, sour cream, cream cheese, etc were empty shelves!     I'd say there was a LOT of fried chicken, potato salad and deviled eggs being consumed, judging from baskets and shelves.    The gals in deli couldn't fry that chicken fast enough!!

I then came home to calm!     There was some hustle at the starting line with the goats & hay.      That's all.

I moved my work this week so I could be off today -- do any needed so I could get up & out without concern for next 3 days.   Our busy season is starting.  Not major yet but,  need to get self back in the swing of things.  Had 2.5 months of slack, so it's taking a "mental" adjustment.   Plus rain last 1/2 of week...so I will work inside stores.  

Warm today, some overcast but ok.    Getting out there!


----------



## Baymule

YAY!! I just found feeder pigs! Oh, there are feeder pigs available, but people are sure proud of them this year. These are Hampshire/Yorkshire for $50. I'll take that deal! I've been finding 6-8 week old weaners for $60-$100!! I got to get outside, do chores, then we gotta spiff up the Pig Palace, hook up the trailer and trek 1 1/2 hours away to go get them!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Good morning all well yesterday was slightly crazy end up at hubby dad's house most of the day fun for the kids at first until the game started and they were stuck inside with no toys in a house of things they weren't allowed to play with including pillows so no lava game. Let's just go with i avoid doing that again if possible for some time it's hard on the kids to have to try to behave when nothing to do but they did pretty well we left before the game finished and watch the rest at home. I did get some cleaning done yesterday and was upset with myself do again breaking the coffee pot   night before i tried to break my toe with a mason jar of masa so yeah i need to stay away from breakable. Today is going to be very busy lots of errands, house, work, school, animals and so far baby girl hasnt let me do much ..


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> then we gotta spiff up the Pig Palace, hook up the trailer and trek 1 1/2 hours away to go get them!


Don't forget to make sure there are NO holes anywhere in that trailer 

I don't care about professional sports but of course you can't help but hear something about the Super Bowl. Pretty amazing making 3 TDs in the last 6 minutes.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yesterday Chris had to plow twice..we got 5” of snow...yuck.  Went to my nephews bday party..it was great...but the other was sick...guess who’s sick today...ugh!!  Gotta love family!    The goat kids are still adorable.  Today it is 46*!!  Some of the snow is melting and the chickens love it!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Family wins over crowds? I take it she doesn't live in one of the areas that floods when hurricanes blow through.


Very true.  She was careful when she bought her house...it never floods.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I can remember as a kid swimming in the street after a hard rain in Houston.


Yep, it definitely floods.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH is feeling crummy...hacking and coughing, and a swollen spot on his back.... says he's still going to work as he has a "shadow". A new guy whom he is supposed to show how things are done. 
Am picking up my new velveteen lop buck this afternoon.


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> DH is feeling crummy...hacking and coughing, and a swollen spot on his back.... says he's still going to work as he has a "shadow". A new guy whom he is supposed to show how things are done.
> Am picking up my new velveteen lop buck this afternoon.


Remember pictures!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> DH is feeling crummy...hacking and coughing, and a swollen spot on his back.... says he's still going to work as he has a "shadow". A new guy whom he is supposed to show how things are done.
> Am picking up my new velveteen lop buck this afternoon.


I hope your hubby feels better...the lump feels uncomfortable...poor guy!  Good luck with the bunny!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey y'all got two new bunnies both bucks then realized my doe might be to old so now need a couple of does. My doe is 3 years old this spring so she up there now hoping to breed her once more and get a good litter then retire her. Oh and here some pictures of baby girl because i am addicted so yall have to be as well lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

She's an adorable little kewpie doll!

I love this one, happy girl!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I wish I could post videos


----------



## Bruce

You can if you put them on YouTube first, then link them here.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Bruce

Is that the "Hey mom!" look or the "I'm so hungry I could eat a wire cage" look?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Is that the "Hey mom!" look or the "I'm so hungry I could eat a wire cage" look?


It's the "I have been in a carrier for way too long, please let me out!" He came from Maryland


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 your baby girl is adorable! Look at that happy grin! How sweet!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> It's the "I have been in a carrier for way too long, please let me out!" He came from Maryland


That is quite a long hop! I'm sure he will be happy at your place.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I woke up at 2:47 AM.  I guess this means nap time this afternoon.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I definitely vote for a nap. 
No nap for me...I probably could have a dailynap even with 8 plus hours of sleep.... 
Mom mtg and school today.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. I woke up at 2:47 AM.  I guess this means nap time this afternoon.


Ha. I went to bed (company) about the time you were getting up. Slept til 9. Animals wondering if I had died.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee Bay. (had to reheat it, but that's ok  )
You might be napping while I sip. Have to make a grocery and feed store run into Big Town today.  Oh, and the bank. I'll probably think of a few other necessary stops before I'm done.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Jesusfreak101,  the little girl is adorable!
@promiseacres,  hope DH is feeling better.  Glad you got a new rabbit.   I am certain you needed him.  
@Xerocles, just where have YOU been????  It's not that cold....the rabbits are ok?....the garden is???

@AmberLops, @Wehner Homestead, @Devonviolet   we would love to hear most anything from ya'll.


A reminder -- @farmerjan is having surgery tomorrow, so let's all keep her in our prayers and positive thoughts for a great op  & outcome!!


I began our seasonal surge at work yesterday.  What a hard thing to do      Today was easier to accept & so it goes.   Was just getting settled in with the slack work, weather has been decent.   I have adjusted my own get up & go to bed times, had a long talk with the person in the mirror and with just a little grumbling, left and worked like before.   It's like riding a bike.

Jan, 2021, I will turn 75 and that seems to be a really GREAT time to  say "I quit".   LOL  That's my goal.  I'm slowing the number of work days between now & then.  So early summer will begin to be 1/2 time work.   Then the annual winter slowdown will be the stopping point for me.      I've been waiting for DGD to decide what her direction would be after high school and now that is settled, without my needing to assist with money.   Now it's just time for me to work, out of work, physically & emotionally.

OH -- DGD started her first day at a job today!!   She gets out of school at 1:10 this session, got a good job and she's a "money saver".  So will be ready and is excited about college!   I'm very proud of her.   Hasn't always been "outgoing" but, growing up now in a good way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Jan, 2021, I will turn 75 and that seems to be a really GREAT time to say "I quit". LOL That's my goal


The countdown is ON - WooHoo!!


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan we love you and we are all thinking of you.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got 3,4" Icey snow last night.... Monday it was mid 50s.... got to love the Midwest weather.  No speech as the school is delayed. But we'll still have co op. 
@farmerjan prayers for a successful surgery! 
@Mini Horses    you know me well...  we need a new mini rex too... only 2 good bucks and they are father/son....trying to keep to line breeding not in breeding...it's very hard with a handful of each breed... 🤪


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone...today is supposed to be a bit more slow paced...a few errands in town.  Yesterday we went up to NY....I thought we were on a quick TS run...Chris wanted to look at a store called Runners....it’s a bigger version of TS.  I still like TS better with my 5% off!  Have a good day.....good luck @farmerjan for the surgery!!  I’m pulling for you!


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> ....trying to keep to line breeding not in breeding...it's very hard with a handful of each breed... 🤪



Works for me!   I've used less convincing "reasons" for purchases.    


We have that storm entering.  It's major overcast, rain from drizzle to more...off & on.  Bulk of heavy stuff arrives late day until before daylight.   OK, I  have to work, so went out and convinced the goats they would NOT melt in rain.   Actually, eat in it or go hungry, it ain't bad out!!   They are eating.  LOL   I'm off to work!


----------



## Xerocles

I'm sitting in my kitchen waiting out a tornado warning. The radartrack shows its path running somewhere between my chicken feeder and their waterer.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> I'm sitting in my kitchen waiting out a tornado warning. The radartrack shows its path running somewhere between my chicken feeder and their waterer.


We used to do Atom Bomb drills when I was in elementary school. They had us file out in the hall, sit with our little backs against the wall, knees up, arms across our knees and head down. I suspect it was so we could kiss our A$$ goodbye. 

I read your post and a vivid mental picture of little children in the school hallway came to mind. 

Hope this thing misses you. We watch the minute by minute tornado broadcasts here too. Do you run for it? Get in a small windowless room? Since we are on satellite TV, it always goes off right before we find out if we are going to get hit or not. I expect you to check back in in a few minutes!


----------



## Xerocles

Threat passed. Not enough wind to blow the last hangers on leaves off the trees. Really dark and raining now. But more coming. Watch on til midnight.
PS. Hundreds of fresh leaves and open blooms on the pear tree. Would post a picture but a little nasty out there to be doing photography.


----------



## Baymule

Glad you are ok. My pear tree is still bare. Here’s a flower for you!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We used to do Atom Bomb drills when I was in elementary school. They had us file out in the hall, sit with our little backs against the wall, knees up, arms across our knees and head down. I suspect it was so we could kiss our A$$ goodbye.


As I recall, we were to hide under our desks for those drills. Yeah if the bomb was close there wouldn't be any A$$ to kiss goodby, but maybe the desk would keep the ceiling from falling on your head if the blast was farther out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We did that for tornadoes not bombs but i didn't grow up during a war time but i was in 5th grade for 9/11


----------



## Bruce

No tornadoes in So. Cal! The drills weren't actually during a real war but during the Cold War. Yeah that is how old some of us are!

You are a PUP!!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Glad you are ok. My pear tree is still bare. Here’s a flower for you!
> 
> View attachment 69638


That’s in your yard now?  Lucky you!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> We did that for tornadoes not bombs but i didn't grow up during a war time but i was in 5th grade for 9/11


You make me feel old..... Lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> As I recall, we were to hide under our desks for those drills. Yeah if the bomb was close there wouldn't be any A$$ to kiss goodby, but maybe the desk would keep the ceiling from falling on your head if the blast was farther out.


We had a tornado come through this town in 1985...ripped the upstairs off our friends’ house....they didn’t live in it then..my uncles’ neighbor lost a garage and my uncle lost a shed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that's much I know loo my brother is turning 40 in August in March i turn 29 this i keep thinking i am going to be 30 in another year lol we have to a party called animal shopping 🤣. My husband is 26 going to be 27 in July lol i am a cougar according to him lol probably more because i am hyper crazy person lol i am constantly having to do something. Right now working on laundry 😣which mind you needs to be done its take over my bedroom and i need /want a clean bedroom i am seperating close shortly going to clean bathrooms start dinner then floors and bath kids and have lucy read to me then put them all to bed and work on laundry until its my bedtime.


----------



## Mini Horses

Xerocles said:


> PS. Hundreds of fresh leaves and open blooms on the pear tree. Would post a picture but a little nasty out there to be doing




Same here with my plum tree.   Tomorrow I'll probably be able to take a picture of those blooms all over the ground!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Just ice covered everything here...you name it...it’s covered...ugh!!  My son is racing in an Ultra Marathon in Niagara Falls NY on Saturday...supposed to about 12*. With ten inches of snow.  Chris has no sympathy for him and thinks he’s insane to go run 50 miles this time.  I kind of agree that it’s a bit nutty...but I will always support him. The next one is 100 miles at the same place this summer...how nice.


----------



## Bruce

Lots of us are old Duckfarmer!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Lots of us are old Duckfarmer!


Don’t remind US?!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My son is racing in an Ultra Marathon in Niagara Falls NY on Saturday...supposed to about 12*.


Odd time of year for an outdoor race in Niagara Falls!


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 4 AM. Coffee is on, thinking about breakfast. I guess it will be eggs and something else. Wish I had left over pumpkin pie!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


Bruce said:


> Odd time of year for an outdoor race in Niagara Falls!


But at the same time it might be better than a race in July or August..maybe. 
Making myself a cheesecake later.


----------



## Xerocles

I had no damage on my property yesterday, but it was significant near me. Trees down and widespread flooding (hard to flood my hillside).
Today will be cold for us (49f) going to 27f tonight. So much for those pear blooms!


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> I had no damage on my property yesterday, but it was significant near me. Trees down and widespread flooding (hard to flood my hillside).
> Today will be cold for us (49f) going to 27f tonight. So much for those pear blooms!


Glad that you are ok. Sounds like your pear blooms won't be making you any pears.   So far, my 2 peach trees and 1 pear tree are still dormant.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> I had no damage on my property yesterday, but it was significant near me. Trees down and widespread flooding (hard to flood my hillside).
> Today will be cold for us (49f) going to 27f tonight. So much for those pear blooms!


Glad that you are ok. Sounds like your pear blooms won't be making you any pears.   So far, my 2 peach trees and 1 pear tree are still dormant.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same here -- significant damages within 25-30 miles but, here it's wet and winds are roaring!  At 30-40mph, there will be "stuff" found from "where?"    Of course, no plums this year, again.     Close by, in NC, they aren't sure if tornado or straight line winds but, trees down & electric out, schools closed, damages to houses, etc.    Flooding in many areas  --  we are close to coast and therefore low lying areas get rain plus water pushed inland from winds.  I'm about 50 miles away from that but, we do have several rivers that can/do overflow.  You just need to know which roads to take...and hope no trees over them.


Coffee is going down smoothly and I wish I had pumpkin pie, too, Bay.  Sounds good.  It's a nice breakfast treat!  I need to cook eggs   May do that.   And I will make a quiche this weekend.   The hens have cranked up!  Customers have to use those they have....I'll gift some neighbors with lovely fresh eggs.

Tomorrow is livestock auction day,       Thinking I may take the roos because I don't really need the meat as I have so much just canned.  Also, not looking to be able to butcher for another couple weeks -- selling sounds good.   There are those who buy to butcher & sell, so I'm ok with $6-7 each.  Really ok.  LOL   " Gone"  sounds good right now.  Besides, I can use the coop area for hens.  Will see how weather is tonight for loading into cages to transport.

At this moment -- it is pouring hard rains, with 35mph winds!   Slamming into the front of my house -- blowing up under an 8' porch roof onto the doors & windows.....amazing!   Won't be out to feed for a while. I'd have a hard time just standing up out there.


----------



## Mini Horses

So now we are having power outages off and on.   Naturally, that means the well pump -- don't run water.  LOL    Not worth effort to drag generator to house at this point but, if worse tonight, I will.

WINDS from Hell-O.   Bout knocked me over.   But had to feed as I go to work shortly.      Then off for weekend to "clean up".  Maybe all the stuff will keep going to another property ?   Nawwwh….I have a corner of fence line already piling up!  LOL

Blinkiing again....better go!


----------



## Bunnylady

Mornin, y'all! 

Sunny this morning, and the radar looks like the wet part of this weather system is pretty much over for us. Good thing, since we got about 3" of rain last night (that's a lot for this time of year!). Near tropical-storm-force winds today; I'm cringing about all the dead trees we have standing around, courtesy of previous weather systems which will go unnamed. With the wind coming from the southwest, at least the ocean water isn't getting pushed onshore. Still, stories are trickling in about storm damage, both from flooding and wind.

Glad to hear that so far, this is mostly just mess and ruffled feathers for everyone. Y'all stay safe - sometimes, the cleanup is the most dangerous part!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Odd time of year for an outdoor race in Niagara Falls!


They try to make it extra challenging for those extra nut jobs that want to run 50 miles!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> 
> But at the same time it might be better than a race in July or August..maybe.
> Making myself a cheesecake later.


They have another Ultra Marathen in Niagara Falls during July...it’s 100 miles...he’s already prequalified...nuts!  I’m allowed to go that one because he has a better idea of how long it’ll take to finish.  More power to him!  Of course we are getting 10” of snow right now...ugh, as he drives up for this race....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> But at the same time it might be better than a race in July or August..maybe.


I would think April or May would be a good time! The Ultra in July is just as stupid as the race in February.


----------



## Alaskan

Us, more snow, but of course I need to spend a couple of hours fixing the plow truck before I can plow for hours with the plow truck.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So tomorrow i am possibly getting three goats one doe in milk and two doelings i am pretty excited. Most of my friends and family think i am crazy. Hubby wants us to get them as we spending lots if money in special milk for the  three boys. Plus regular milk for two so yeah goats are cheaper. Plus it's 166 for each so i take it most goats are 250-750 each in our area. They moving so can't take them makes me happy to have them again.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We decided to sell two of the new goats that we just bought so that we can keep all five of our new kids that we just had...so I’m very happy!  So, tonight..in a blizzard, this guy came to buy two goats.  It very clearly in my ad said that I was selling a wether and a doe.  In our text he asked if I had a buck, I said , no.  I said he is fixed, I didn’t think he knew what wether meant yet.  He proceeded to ask me questions about breeding.    I restated that I only had a wether.  Later he texted and asked if I had a male goat still, I said yes, the same one in the ad, that’s fixed, a wether.  When he bought him, I said, he’ll make a nice pet...a good wether....  do you think I made myself clear enough?  I just know this guy wants to mate these two goats....  I kept my ad, and the text messages.  I feel bad, but, I used the word fixed six times...I think that’s pretty clear......ok, I just reread the texts...I think he really wants them as pets and was just curious about breeding.  He was younger, and I wanted to Be clear he understood.  I think he did.  Now I feel better.


----------



## Alaskan

Great goatnews from you both


----------



## D and L Meadows

We had a dusting of snow here, but most wet and mucky. Of course on milk test day, but the  goats did great.
Good luck with your new goats!
Yes, a big part for us selling goats is explaining things to new goat people. You get some interesting questions over the years, 😊but we don't mind. 

Btw, is cappuccino considered 'coffee'? I'm not particularly fond of coffee, but go through multiple cups of cappuccino a day. 😂 😂


----------



## Alaskan

Ok...snow pictures for you warm folks:

My driveway before plowing 





After plowing the church parking area, note huge berm.


----------



## Mini Horses

It sure is coffee.   Strong coffee with lots of milk.  Enjoy.

_*Definition*_. Outside of Italy, _*cappuccino*_ is a _*coffee*_ drink that today is typically composed of double espresso and hot milk, with the surface topped with foamed milk. _*Cappuccinos*_ are most often prepared with an espresso machine.


----------



## thistlebloom

No after of your driveway?


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  that is beautiful....from here.  I might not think so, if I were there.   LOL.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> No after of your driveway?


Oh... well, here is a shot of my last run up my driveway (I do a good job of the church driveway,  a decent job of the renter's driveway, and a half a$$ed job on mine).

My house is at the top left,  top right is the plastic around the garden, and a bit of greenhouse and coop roof. And about center  left in the shot by all of those bushes is a dark spot..a moose laying down in the snow.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan  that is beautiful....from here.  I might not think so, if I were there.   LOL.


Yep.

It is gorgeous up here...and I love the low traffic and low population..... but dang the cold and ice and snow 

And I have a bum knee, that never gives me any trouble...unless I plow for over an hour.

Not sure how long I plowed today,  maybe 3 hours? So not so bad. (A bad day is 6 hours, a super easy day is one).  But the clutch is heavy, and the constant clutch stomping what with forward reverse, forward reverse,  forward reverse.... and it starts to ache.

It was hard for me to climb the stairs to bed tonight.

BUT, except for popping off a plow chain and not noticing until after I bent up the frame a bit more... no big things broken today...and I didn't get stuck....and the kids are old enough now that i never have to roll about in the snow....

I made them spend an hour rolling in the snow replacing all of the bolts I lost when I plowed Thursday.... and they filled up the half full tire.

I get to go out to a warmed up truck, then plow.

And now too, when I get back to the house and want to plow our parking area, I just call them, and they scamper out in a hoard to move the vehicles to one side of our parking lot and then back again....so I can get it all plowed.

Way less work for me then when they were tiny.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Alaskan You have a long driveway! I like the napping moose.
We have had a lousy winter for snow. No visiting moose for a few months either. I guess it's been so mild that they haven't needed to mooch off haystacks.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually,  my driveway is longer than that, I just paused at the lowest point to reorient the plow, take the photo, and decide how I wanted to tackle the hill.

The snow was a bit heavy, so just trying to push it where I want it to go can push the truck right off the road...  so, I had to think it through because I was TIRED and wanted that driveway decent enough so I would only have to do the parking area at the top and then be DONE.  

I very much did not want another treck all of the way down and back up.

As to the moose...here they like the hills better,  until the snow gets up past their bellies,  then they move down to the flats.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> My house is at the top left, top right is the plastic around the garden, and a bit of greenhouse and coop roof. And about center left in the shot by all of those bushes is a dark spot..a moose laying down in the snow.


Yep that is a lot of heavy looking snow!



Alaskan said:


> It is gorgeous up here...and I love the low traffic and low population..... but dang the cold and ice and snow


That is why there is low traffic low population!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Alaskan said:


> Oh... well, here is a shot of my last run up my driveway (I do a good job of the church driveway,  a decent job of the renter's driveway, and a half a$$ed job on mine).
> 
> My house is at the top left,  top right is the plastic around the garden, and a bit of greenhouse and coop roof. And about center  left in the shot by all of those bushes is a dark spot..a moose laying down in the snow.
> View attachment 69673


Your place is beautiful how it sits up on the hill


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Taking kids for an overnight with their Grandparents and DH is taking me out.


----------



## D and L Meadows

Wow! It's beautiful out there!!! I always liked snow, but I guess that's because we don't get a lot and never have to plow. Just enjoy it for a few hours and then it's pretty much gone. Here's what it looks like now, first snow that actually stayed for a bit this winter. 



 
As you can see, it's not much, the grass is still showing.


----------



## Baymule

We’re keeping our granddaughters so our DD can work on Chapter 3 of her thesis for her doctorate. It is due next Saturday morning. When we picked up the kids, she looked so tired and like her brains were fried. DSIL had things to do too, both welcome us taking the kids.


----------



## Baymule

One woke up, the almost 5 year old. Her birthday is Tuesday. Tomorrow we’ll make a chocolate cake with chocolate frosting and lots of sprinkles. The 12 year old stayed here last night but will go to a friend’s house this evening. Going to be sunny today so we’ll go out to play.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Taking kids for an overnight with their Grandparents and DH is taking me out.


You deserve it!!

Bay, I hope your DD can rest up a TON after that chapter of her thesis is done!


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> Actually,  my driveway is longer than that, I just paused at the lowest point to reorient the plow, take the photo, and decide how I wanted to tackle the hill.
> 
> The snow was a bit heavy, so just trying to push it where I want it to go can push the truck right off the road...  so, I had to think it through because I was TIRED and wanted that driveway decent enough so I would only have to do the parking area at the top and then be DONE.
> 
> I very much did not want another treck all of the way down and back up.
> 
> As to the moose...here they like the hills better,  until the snow gets up past their bellies,  then they move down to the flats.



I bet you run out of places to push all that snow.


----------



## thistlebloom

The coffee is good! I have some heavy whipping cream left over from a recipe so I'm using that this morning. So tasty, I could get used to that!
@promiseacres  have fun on your date tonight!


----------



## Xerocles

WE HAVE SNOW! First of the year. 14 flakes so far. It's a veritable blizzard! I'd take a picture but it doesn't show up.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Rub it in...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol thats my kind of snow xerocles. 
Here are our new goats Panda the mom, sweethearts the white banded on and cookie is the other Doeling.  Panda coat is alittle rough she seven so i am thinking copper her last dose was last April i didn't see any other issues on her no lice or mites. She alittle thin but she still nursing the Doeling s as well as being in milk so not to surprising there.panda has a making on her side that looks like a bear and sweetheart has two hearts on her back


----------



## Mini Horses

Today was a chilly 33 at get up!  after the warm it was not welcome.   But I drug myself on out there and did chores -- knowing the livestock auction was today.  Of course, I had some things to get together that I couldn't before because of wind & rain, so I hustled around for the cage, etc., load in truck and looked at time.  WOW,  cutting it close.  Considered not going then, went into the feed room, looked at feed I'm buying and hustled into the bachelor pad for those roos!!   I snatched those 7 boys up pretty quick -- with no cooperation!! -- and into the cage.  Then started to add the other 3 I had grabbed off the roost and put into pet carriers for the night.   One got away but, 9 went and were sold!        I was happy with the $9 per head I got and will love 9 less crowing in the morning!!   Probably neighbor will, too.

They had some bottle baby goat kids sell, unusual but they did.  Got good prices  2 week old jersey bull babes and 2 weaned Holstein heifers -- again prices good at $105ea on jersey & 155 on ea Holstein.   Then, four adult Mangalista pigs came in and they could hardly give them away.   Beautiful animals, 3 sows brought $165, 145 and 130.  They were probably bred.  The boar, $60.  Bay needed to have been there, LOL.   They were 350-450# each.   4 pot bellies went for $15 each....with the cage.      More sheep than goats today.  I bought nothing but, visited with people.

Then home for chores & dinner.  Lots to do tomorrow here at the farm.  Hope weather is good.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Your restraint  is amazing mini lol i would have gone animal crazy lol my husband avoiding taking me to the auction house probably for good reason. His wallet would not survive the experience.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today I was good.  Some days I am an active bidder!   LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol thats my kind of snow xerocles.
> Here are our new goats Panda the mom, sweethearts the white banded on and cookie is the other Doeling.  Panda coat is alittle rough she seven so i am thinking copper her last dose was last April i didn't see any other issues on her no lice or mites. She alittle thin but she still nursing the Doeling s as well as being in milk so not to surprising there.panda has a making on her side that looks like a bear and sweetheart has two hearts on her back


They are very pretty!  I love the hearts!  Can you imagine that!  Our mini pig had a heart on her nose...nature is wild sometimes!    We tasted the goat milk for the first time tonight...pretty yummy!  Your boys are in for a treat!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh my gosh...the pot


Mini Horses said:


> Today was a chilly 33 at get up!  after the warm it was not welcome.   But I drug myself on out there and did chores -- knowing the livestock auction was today.  Of course, I had some things to get together that I couldn't before because of wind & rain, so I hustled around for the cage, etc., load in truck and looked at time.  WOW,  cutting it close.  Considered not going then, went into the feed room, looked at feed I'm buying and hustled into the bachelor pad for those roos!!   I snatched those 7 boys up pretty quick -- with no cooperation!! -- and into the cage.  Then started to add the other 3 I had grabbed off the roost and put into pet carriers for the night.   One got away but, 9 went and were sold!        I was happy with the $9 per head I got and will love 9 less crowing in the morning!!   Probably neighbor will, too.
> 
> They had some bottle baby goat kids sell, unusual but they did.  Got good prices  2 week old jersey bull babes and 2 weaned Holstein heifers -- again prices good at $105ea on jersey & 155 on ea Holstein.   Then, four adult Mangalista pigs came in and they could hardly give them away.   Beautiful animals, 3 sows brought $165, 145 and 130.  They were probably bred.  The boar, $60.  Bay needed to have been there, LOL.   They were 350-450# each.   4 pot bellies went for $15 each....with the cage.      More sheep than goats today.  I bought nothing but, visited with people.
> 
> Then home for chores & dinner.  Lots to do tomorrow here at the farm.  Hope weather is good.


Oh my gosh, the pots!!  I love pots!!  Wish I was there!  Plus the cage?!  Geez!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Guys i want a buck by not a 700 dollar buck i mean seriously not showing just need him to mate the girls to make milk... well babies too but won't be keeping them.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That is why there is low traffic low population!


Yep!  And that is the problem if I move somewhere warmer!!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Your place is beautiful how it sits up on the hill



Why thank you!



D and L Meadows said:


> Wow! It's beautiful out there!!! I always liked snow, but I guess that's because we don't get a lot and never have to plow. Just enjoy it for a few hours and then it's pretty much gone. Here's what it looks like now, first snow that actually stayed for a bit this winter.
> View attachment 69675
> As you can see, it's not much, the grass is still showing.



Grass!  Wow!



Baymule said:


> We’re keeping our granddaughters so our DD can work on Chapter 3 of her thesis for her doctorate. It is due next Saturday morning. When we picked up the kids, she looked so tired and like her brains were fried. DSIL had things to do too, both welcome us taking the kids.



That is awesome of you, and so good for the grandkids.  I loved the times I got to stay with my grandparents. 

I have a friend who was finishing up a book that she had to write to get tenure, while her 3 kids were tiny.

One of the kids deleted the entire book from the computer right when she was almost finished!  She had to completely rewrite the entire book!!!

She said it was VERY hard for her to keep her cool!



thistlebloom said:


> I bet you run out of places to push all that snow.



Some years we do!  I try to get the snow as far back as possible,  so we have place for snow for as long as possible. 

But some years we have to hire a huge machine to come up and push all of the snow back.  Hack, hack,  SO MUCH MONEY.

one year we had to have them come up twice!


----------



## thistlebloom

Our neighbor has a snowblower on the back of his tractor and it really helps when we can't push any more snow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> But some years we have to hire a huge machine to come up and push all of the snow back. Hack, hack, SO MUCH MONEY.
> 
> one year we had to have them come up twice!



YIKES!!  Way, way too much snow for me.    I f you didn't plow, you couldn't walk out of you place.   I'm just not made for that.   But I do see the tiny blurp of moose.   That much snow is a challenge for you to raise animals.  I suppose the goats you had for years used a big barn many winters, as their entire turf.   


It's a brisk 36 this morning and will warm quickly as we will be sunny all day!   I can deal-- especially after all the snow stories from you guys!    Heck we are doing 50s & 60s right now, so that must sound like summer to ya'll.

I'm thinking I need to get my plants started -- between the pile of seed packets and the cold crop plants I passed on way to auction yesterday, I feel behind the curve.   Come to think of it, several houses in that area had gardens -- by me, none?   Well, close to that, very few.  Anyway,  I have two days home, then back to work for 4, or 3, depends on how much I want to do each day.  But we do have scattered showers from Tues thru Fri...so it depends on how that comes about.  I adjust my work to be home when weather is good -- work when it's not.  Nice, huh?   LOL

This coffee is great!   Have some.   I need to get out there.  Hope everyone can enjoy their day


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, about to make coffee here and head out and milk. I didn't tell yall but our new goat is terrified of everything. Well she not so scare of stella she tried to head butt her but the gate on the porch got in the way lol. One of our cats jumped on the milk stand the goat panicked and took off (didn't realize anyone was behind me (they weren't suppose to be anywhere on that,side of the house) and one of the boys got knocked down and ran over thankfully he ok) and ran. Then the pigs were scaring her (currently the pigs are fenced in different area) all they had to do was walk near or towards her and she running. Then the chickens were getting head butted  lol. One got in the house she claimed and she was chasing it trying to head butt it and any other chicken or duck to get in the house lol. She having a hard time everythng wants to eat her.. The place she came from had beautiful lgds, a donkey and more goats lol so all of our animals here are to her mainly new animals but also animals she never seen in her 7 years of life lol so you can imagine how the world grew lol.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee!  
Cinnamon rolls in the oven. DH started them. 

Yesterday DH split what wood we had sitting around. We had my birthday cheesecake after lunch with the kids. Afterwards we took kids to their grandparents about an hour away. Stopped at a bar n grill place we wanted to try on the way home. Then had friends over for cheesecake and played cards.  Another year in the books.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sounds like a nice birthday😊


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! 3 year old had me up at 3, tucked her in bed with us and she went back to sleep. We’ll make Birthday cake today!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Guys i want a buck by not a 700 dollar buck i mean seriously not showing just need him to mate the girls to make milk... well babies too but won't be keeping them.


Just keep your eyes peeled on the internet...we found on quite quickly.  Did you ever consider taking your doe to a buck?  I know some people are highly against it...but, we are toying with the idea for next year, since, our buck was a handful.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Alaskan said:


> Yep!  And that is the problem if I move somewhere warmer!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Grass!  Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome of you, and so good for the grandkids.  I loved the times I got to stay with my grandparents.
> 
> I have a friend who was finishing up a book that she had to write to get tenure, while her 3 kids were tiny.
> 
> One of the kids deleted the entire book from the computer right when she was almost finished!  She had to completely rewrite the entire book!!!
> 
> She said it was VERY hard for her to keep her cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Some years we do!  I try to get the snow as far back as possible,  so we have place for snow for as long as possible.
> 
> But some years we have to hire a huge machine to come up and push all of the snow back.  Hack, hack,  SO MUCH MONEY.
> 
> one year we had to have them come up twice!


Oh my gosh...I can’t imagine rewriting an entire book!!  Ugh...I’ll bet it was hard to keep her cool...chaperter one, chapter two, chapter three, etc!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My son Ben finished his 50 mile ultra marathon in less than 12 hours, which was his goal, due to the temperature and the ridiculous amount of snow...I’m very proud...he’s very sore.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! 3 year old had me up at 3, tucked her in bed with us and she went back to sleep. We’ll make Birthday cake today!


Is it the ring tailed tooters birthday? I'm sure you mentioned it but I can't remember. It's necessary that they grow up (not to mention unavoidable) but that is such a sweet, hilarious age. Has she picked a mom-acceptable name for "her" pig?





Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My son Ben finished his 50 mile ultra marathon in less than 12 hours, which was his goal, due to the temperature and the ridiculous amount of snow...I’m very proud...he’s very sore.



That is quite a feat! And then a hundred miler coming up in the summer? Yow. Good for him!
I used to run. The farthest ever was a Ride & Tie where my half was 17 miles. I felt like somebody put gravel in my knee joints when it was over. There were a lot of ultra marathoners there, (seemed to be quite the elite attitude among them) and I could not in my craziest nightmare imagine running straight through 100 miles. These days I am quite literally happy that I can walk, lol.


----------



## Baymule

It is the middle child’s birthday on Tuesday. They are going to the Great Wolf Lodge in the Dallas area. DG#2 wanted to go stay in a hotel, this one has a park in it. The ring tailed tooter helped wrap presents and so far is keeping the secret. 

The pigs names are Elsa and Carrot.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I didn't tell yall but our new goat is terrified of everything.


Hope she settles down for you!

Congrats to Ben for a great finish!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I didn't tell yall but our new goat is terrified of everything.


Seems like it would be worth your while to take a chair and just sit with her some every day. 



thistlebloom said:


> Ride & Tie


I Googled that. Wow.

Congrats Ben!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> Is it the ring tailed tooters birthday? I'm sure you mentioned it but I can't remember. It's necessary that they grow up (not to mention unavoidable) but that is such a sweet, hilarious age. Has she picked a mom-acceptable name for "her" pig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a feat! And then a hundred miler coming up in the summer? Yow. Good for him!
> I used to run. The farthest ever was a Ride & Tie where my half was 17 miles. I felt like somebody put gravel in my knee joints when it was over. There were a lot of ultra marathoners there, (seemed to be quite the elite attitude among them) and I could not in my craziest nightmare imagine running straight through 100 miles. These days I am quite literally happy that I can walk, lol.


He said the last six miles it felt like someone was shooting bullets into his legs with a machine gun.  Yes, these people are absolutely with an attitude about what they are doing.  My son included...part of me gives him an ego check regularly...then I am also in awe of his dedication, because this is not all he does...he is also addicted to weight lifting and wakes up at 3am daily to workout for about 2 1/2 hours.  He’s very dedicated to fitness and health.....I just am hoping he is not overdoing it.....but, you can’t tell a kid anything.  And, yes...I’m thrilled to be up and being a farmer too...no need to be a runner!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ironic you say that Bruce its what i am currently doing lol i had to walk her to the water trough for her to drink and had to lock her out of the goat house to get her to come browse lol. She got cooper yesterday  and today i gave here a probiotic paste with add vitamins and also gave her so drench to help her immunity system with the stress she experiencing. I could not find the vitamin e a d selenium at the store but i think i have some from my other goats left i have to find it and clean it just to make sure no germs but my last herd was clean so not really concerned.
On other news had a cow give birth to twins. She left on to nap by the tank so we might take it if she doesnt come back for it.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Jesusfreak101 , those are some fun markings on your new goats. Congratulations on being a goat farmer again!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you thistle i am pretty thrilled. Looks like mama isnt feeding one baby alittle girl we giving till five for her to comeback and feed her if not we gonna bottle feed


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We now have a calf more fun any thoughts on bottle training her?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> We now have a calf more fun any thoughts on bottle training her?


When we’ve been working with the goat kids...they grab my finger first...then I put them to the nipple...perhaps it’s just similar to that?  I also read, if you put a little karo syrup on the nipple it can help her to take to it better.  I know when I got some nutridrench on my pants the other day...my one goat kid was all over sucking on my pant leg!  She’s a little nut...she climbs on my head too...gotta love her!  Good luck with the feeding!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Uh wild calf verse finger i can try it but sound dangerous


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Our neighbor has a snowblower on the back of his tractor and it really helps when we can't push any more snow.



We have a snowblower... that goes to our tractor...that no longer runs.  It was a bear to run anyway.  Old tractor, no cab, busted seat that fell off if you leaned wrong, and you had to snow blow while driving backwards...and it was SLOW, so it took hours apon hours to get anything done.



Mini Horses said:


> Heck we are doing 50s & 60s right now, so that must sound like summer to ya'll.



That IS summer weather!  

I laugh at how in Texas I had 3 months without anything blooming....



Jesusfreak101 said:


> I didn't tell yall but our new goat is terrified of everything



One of our goats was super scared.  We had her drag a lead line from her collar (I know, HUGE safety hazard, but nothing bad happened), and for some odd reason, she calmed down quite a bit with the dragging lead lines... no idea why.

We also made a "calm goat" for her.  So a
scare crow.  It made her happier to think one of the kids was with her, so we made it look like one of the boys.   

She finally calmed down just fine, after a few months,  and was the best milker!  Easy birther too.

Of all of the goats we had, I miss her the most.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled on the internet...we found on quite quickly.  Did you ever consider taking your doe to a buck?  I know some people are highly against it...but, we are toying with the idea for next year, since, our buck was a handful.



I refused to own a buck.  So yes, I took our girls on "dates".  I did insist on full paperwork so I knew the buck was clean, and the girls needed new paperwork every year to show that they were clean.

But the hassle of doing the blood draws on the goats was worth it.

Most people wanted a blood draw done within 6 weeks of the breeding.

The nice thing about taking the doe to be bred is that you can pick a different kind of buck each time you need one.  So a little buck for the maiden breeding, a milk buck if you want to keep the kids for milking...a meat buck if you are thinking of eating the kids.... nice.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> These days I am quite literally happy that I can walk, lol.


Yep, me too!  My knee is still a bit gimpy from plowing on Friday.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Alaskan said:


> We have a snowblower... that goes to our tractor...that no longer runs.  It was a bear to run anyway.  Old tractor, no cab, busted seat that fell off if you leaned wrong, and you had to snow blow while driving backwards...and it was SLOW, so it took hours apon hours to get anything done.
> 
> 
> 
> That IS summer weather!
> 
> I laugh at how in Texas I had 3 months without anything blooming....
> 
> 
> 
> One of our goats was super scared.  We had her drag a lead line from her collar (I know, HUGE safety hazard, but nothing bad happened), and for some odd reason, she calmed down quite a bit with the dragging lead lines... no idea why.
> 
> We also made a "calm goat" for her.  So a
> scare crow.  It made her happier to think one of the kids was with her, so we made it look like one of the boys.
> 
> She finally calmed down just fine, after a few months,  and was the best milker!  Easy birther too.
> 
> Of all of the goats we had, I miss her the most.
> 
> 
> 
> I refused to own a buck.  So yes, I took our girls on "dates".  I did insist on full paperwork so I knew the buck was clean, and the girls needed new paperwork every year to show that they were clean.
> 
> But the hassle of doing the blood draws on the goats was worth it.
> 
> Most people wanted a blood draw done within 6 weeks of the breeding.
> 
> The nice thing about taking the doe to be bred is that you can pick a different kind of buck each time you need one.  So a little buck for the maiden breeding, a milk buck if you want to keep the kids for milking...a meat buck if you are thinking of eating the kids.... nice.


We have her two does have leads on that hang about a foot down...they were a bit longer.  It’s just so when they get skittish, I can help get them back on track.  They came from a bad farm, so they still get scared a bit at times.  
I like the idea of using a different buck for different needs.  Our one new buckling is such a big guy....identical looks to the brother, just bigger.   but, I really don’t want to keep him as a buck.  Pretty sure we’re wethering  them both.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. School then running after hay today.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We got 5” more inches of snow last night so poor Chris is plowing....again.  I’m hoping to lay low since we have to nurse the triplet kids...and I’m still a bit under the weather.   tomorrow we go out of town to an early Dr appt...just a check up, but it means leaving at 7...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yay coffee!! I am but nursing Lilian then i am gonna warm up the calf's bottle and feed her. Milk the goat feed up everyone cook food for the hungry kids and school, house work and maybe garden depending on the weather it suppose to rain but will see  it was suppose to all day yesterday we didn't get any.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Yay coffee!! I am but nursing Lilian then i am gonna warm up the calf's bottle and feed her. Milk the goat feed up everyone cook food for the hungry kids and school, house work and maybe garden depending on the weather it suppose to rain but will see  it was suppose to all day yesterday we didn't get any.


How is the calf doing?  Did she take the bottle ok?  How is your shy goat?  Is she milking ok?  Did you get a milder or are you planning to do it all by hand?  I only ask because, after a few days of milking...I already could see how, well...it could hurt your fingers quickly!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She not doing great she still doesn't want to stand i made her and she could and seem strong enough then she laid back down. She was bellowing this morning when i went out i was thinking finally she hungry and I still couldn't get her to take it, my husband gonna try and we shall see what happens. But next i switch her to regular milk my husband wanted to try the replacement  milk one more time. I probably ask one of tbe guys i trust at the feed store if he know how to tube feed if she still refuses or any tricks i might end up syring feeding her. Just getting frustrated. And the does fine with me actually just with everything else she freaked out by lol. She milks fine just holds back as much as she can the brat lol. About to go milk. I have a milk machine but i need new attachments for it and to clean it jyst to make sure no bugs go in it we have way to many dirt dobbers thinhe around. So for now i hand milk. Your hand muscles get a work out when i first started with the other goats i had i could barely do it after awhile I got faster and it didn't hurt anymore. Hang in there.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! We had fun with the grand daughters all weekend and celebrated the middle child's birthday (tomorrow) by making chocolate cake and frosting from scratch yesterday and a party last night. 
@Jesusfreak101 we are getting rain, it started last night, lots of thunder that had our big male Great Pyrenees, Trip, clawing at the back door and we let him in. He sprawls out in the floor and goes to sleep, safe with us. LOL Then he stays on the front porch at night. Supposed to rain all week, hope you get some of it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> She not doing great she still doesn't want to stand i made her and she could and seem strong enough then she laid back down. She was bellowing this morning when i went out i was thinking finally she hungry and I still couldn't get her to take it, my husband gonna try and we shall see what happens. But next i switch her to regular milk my husband wanted to try the replacement  milk one more time. I probably ask one of tbe guys i trust at the feed store if he know how to tube feed if she still refuses or any tricks i might end up syring feeding her. Just getting frustrated. And the does fine with me actually just with everything else she freaked out by lol. She milks fine just holds back as much as she can the brat lol. About to go milk. I have a milk machine but i need new attachments for it and to clean it jyst to make sure no bugs go in it we have way to many dirt dobbers thinhe around. So for now i hand milk. Your hand muscles get a work out when i first started with the other goats i had i could barely do it after awhile I got faster and it didn't hurt anymore. Hang in there.





Jesusfreak101 said:


> She not doing great she still doesn't want to stand i made her and she could and seem strong enough then she laid back down. She was bellowing this morning when i went out i was thinking finally she hungry and I still couldn't get her to take it, my husband gonna try and we shall see what happens. But next i switch her to regular milk my husband wanted to try the replacement  milk one more time. I probably ask one of tbe guys i trust at the feed store if he know how to tube feed if she still refuses or any tricks i might end up syring feeding her. Just getting frustrated. And the does fine with me actually just with everything else she freaked out by lol. She milks fine just holds back as much as she can the brat lol. About to go milk. I have a milk machine but i need new attachments for it and to clean it jyst to make sure no bugs go in it we have way to many dirt dobbers thinhe around. So for now i hand milk. Your hand muscles get a work out when i first started with the other goats i had i could barely do it after awhile I got faster and it didn't hurt anymore. Hang in there.


Good luck.  Not that this is comparable, but I had to tube feed my duck for a month.  It wasn’t near as bad as I thought.  They have a crop though, so you can see once it gets where it’s supposed to be.  You seem like a tough cookie..I’m sure you will do a great job of taking good care of the little calf!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Guess what...Busty is nursing the triplets!!  I was so excited to see them nurse!  I felt their tummies and they felt pretty good, and her udder wasn’t as tight.  But when I saw the two boys go in for a morning snack...and she lifted her leg...I was thrilled!!  I’m keeping them stalled up for a gooood long time, but I let them out while I’m doing my chores.  The little brown girl likes to jump on my head...and I absolutely love it.  She also paws at my leg if I don’t pay her attention...she’s sooo sweet. She had me from Hello...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The one we already have is doing well about to go catch the second calf also a little girl. We named the one we have little lady and the one we gonna catch buttercream.  It's gonna be a long day at this rate lol. One of the bunnies got out how no idea caught the thing after an hour.... next is the calf. Havent done school yet bad mommy... anyways outside of this things are going well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The one we already have is doing well about to go catch the second calf also a little girl. We named the one we have little lady and the one we gonna catch buttercream.  It's gonna be a long day at this rate lol. One of the bunnies got out how no idea caught the thing after an hour.... next is the calf. Havent done school yet bad mommy... anyways outside of this things are going well.


Why do you have to catch the second calf if it’s nursing ok?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cause it's not nursing


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh geez...I though5 it w


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Cause it's not nursing


as only the one tha5 wasn’t nursing....


----------



## promiseacres

Got my hay.... 
@Jesusfreak101 good luck with those calves... 
Some days are an education in LIFE and school waits...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We are still watching her first we thought she nursed but momma bag never went down..


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mama is probably kicking the baby off because her udder is so big, tight and painful....   Shame because she looks like she's got enough milk for 17 calves!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She also has six teats 😧 and yeah you would think we watch it nurse she stood for it licked it for a good while but the bag never emptied her bag still is full so still looks like calf number two is coming in. The calf we have also has six teats... what every bull/cow they had that passed on that gene should have been shot before breeding almost every cow has extra teats.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My son, Ben just texted me about the results of his Ultra marathon 50 mile race that was on Saturday....he finished 9 th in the race!!  I can’t believe it!!  This was his first 50 mile race!!  I’m soooo proud!!  He’s 21 years old


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Save me lol my son is freaking out he can't see the calf its in a stall in the goat house lol.(only two stall inside and the goat isn't a fan of the calf lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Some nice things about homeschooling...….no bus to catch, no late bells or class rooms to get to.


----------



## Alaskan

My kids were telling me that thinking the earth is flat is no longer fun, they have decided it is a donut.

I said "Good grief! At least if you want to pretend the earth is flat, it makes a tiny bit of sense, but a donut? Where is the hole in the middle??? How do you even try to explain that one?"

Kid said "it makes perfect sense! And I dont have to explain away the hole in the middle, because you didn't ask what KIND of donut! Clearly, the earth is a donut hole! Those are earth shaped ya know! No hole in the middle."

And I answered, "well go on out there and eat a bit of dirt, it sure isn't sweet like a donut"

Kid replied, "well duh! First, there are lots of kinds of donuts, some aren't as tasty as others. Second, this donut is OLD, like billions of years old! No wonder it tastes nasty!"

He had me there. "And I take it the trees and grass are like mold?"

He said "yep"

"Well, I guess you are correct, we live on a giant ancient donut hole"


----------



## Mini Horses

Been up "forever" it seems.   Rains coming, now about 6 hrs late but, that means it will be nasty later -- in daylight!   Penned a doe last evening as she seems ready to kid.  checked every few hrs, nothing yet.   AND went out at 5AM to feed goats as they will not go out to eat when does rain.  Then a long hot shower for me!!   Nice.

It's 62out there right now.  The animals were mostly out in the fields with the temps this good.    I noticed yesterday that the grass is growing.  Early for here but, it's been so warm.   70s tomorrow.

I'll check the doe in a while and if not looking immanent I will go to work, while it rains.  LOL    She's had kids several times without issue, last 2 yrs trips.   This yr??  At least twins in there!   Chores done and just breaking daylight.  Strange.


----------



## Baymule

Raining here, no thunder. Trip will go in the girls playhouse if raining, but if it thunders, we sport a big white polar bear rug in the living room floor. I guess big, white, wet, hairy,dog smell goes along with wet, sheep lot, poop and hay stuck on boots smell that are just inside the door. I keep dog towels at the front and back doors. For some reason, Trip thinks the best place to shake is next to BJs recliner.


----------



## Xerocles

Alaskan said:


> My kids were telling me that thinking the earth is flat is no longer fun, they have decided it is a donut.
> 
> I said "Good grief! At least if you want to pretend the earth is flat, it makes a tiny bit of sense, but a donut? Where is the hole in the middle??? How do you even try to explain that one?"
> 
> Kid said "it makes perfect sense! And I dont have to explain away the hole in the middle, because you didn't ask what KIND of donut! Clearly, the earth is a donut hole! Those are earth shaped ya know! No hole in the middle."
> 
> And I answered, "well go on out there and eat a bit of dirt, it sure isn't sweet like a donut"
> 
> Kid replied, "well duh! First, there are lots of kinds of donuts, some aren't as tasty as others. Second, this donut is OLD, like billions of years old! No wonder it tastes nasty!"
> That kid's going far in this "donut hole". I like his logic.
> He had me there. "And I take it the trees and grass are like mold?"
> 
> He said "yep"
> 
> "Well, I guess you are correct, we live on a giant ancient donut hole"


That kid's going far in this "donut hole". I like his logic.  Alaskan's kid for President!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, chores are done and our day is started. 
Temps will drop from Thursday night to Saturday night... single digits predicted...  Then 40's by Monday...  Praying this is the last ditch effort for winter to claim her days... DH wants the ground to freeze good as so far it hasn't which makes for sloppy pens and wood cutting areas. Don't tell him I drove the truck load on out to the hay shed.... it's either one truck load through the pastures vs 4/5 trips with the garden tractor and it's small wagon through the yard. I had zero issue though there's a mud hole starting by the exit/entrance.  Tomorrow I'll go ahead and clean rabbit cages before it gets frigid. Today we might have time to work horses, I am going to have Jocelyn start riding Daisy. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Been up "forever" it seems.   Rains coming, now about 6 hrs late but, that means it will be nasty later -- in daylight!   Penned a doe last evening as she seems ready to kid.  checked every few hrs, nothing yet.   AND went out at 5AM to feed goats as they will not go out to eat when does rain.  Then a long hot shower for me!!   Nice.
> 
> It's 62out there right now.  The animals were mostly out in the fields with the temps this good.    I noticed yesterday that the grass is growing.  Early for here but, it's been so warm.   70s tomorrow.
> 
> I'll check the doe in a while and if not looking immanent I will go to work, while it rains.  LOL    She's had kids several times without issue, last 2 yrs trips.   This yr??  At least twins in there!   Chores done and just breaking daylight.  Strange.


Send some warm weather this way please. Good luck to your doe!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We had more snow. But only an inch. 3-5” tomorrow. Had to do chores early and get on the road by 7. My pigs didn’t want to wake up . Me neither.


----------



## D and L Meadows

All our snow disappeared with the rain we had yesterday. It's suppose to get super cold over the weekend here too. Makes me kinda glad we don't have kids on the ground yet..
Making cheese this morning! Customer ordered different kind of cheese every week for the month  of February, so this time I'm making feta. I'll  share a picture of the finished product...should be done by tonight.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey y'all. Oh my goodness today's is cold... I know it's not that cold but feels way to cold. 46 according to weather channel it feels like 39 to me it just feels like ice. I got all but the rabbits feed poor bunnies. But they should have grain from yesterday left. As soon as the younger two are down for a nap i go tend to them and get school and house work started. The calf is doing well she is funny she wants to have my husband feed her some and me feed her the rest😆. We bought a bag of formula for her that didn't go over well 40 dollars down the drain... She won't eat it she only wants actually milk. She expects goat or cow milk only. This morning she drank almost a quart from my husband and three quarts from me. She downed the first two and started sucking on my chin so went and got another quart warmed went out and feed her that. She doing much better she stands up by herself now and doesnt just lay aroumd gonna get around to the other calf


----------



## Mini Horses

About 3:15 first kid arrived and 4 minutes later, #2.  I swear, first ones hind legs weren't completely out when other came along!    Twin does!!   Always nice.   Now I'm at 3 & 3 for 2020 kids.   Have 3 more does bagging heavy, so expect weekend will be busy.  LOL.   2 are FFs.

That's my day....that & light rain all.day.long!   After the 3" from a few days ago, it's just puddling up.  Ground is saturated.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> it feels like 39 to me it just feels like ice


39°F is getting pretty close to being ice!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Hey y'all. Oh my goodness today's is cold... I know it's not that cold but feels way to cold. 46 according to weather channel it feels like 39 to me it just feels like ice. I got all but the rabbits feed poor bunnies. But they should have grain from yesterday left. As soon as the younger two are down for a nap i go tend to them and get school and house work started. The calf is doing well she is funny she wants to have my husband feed her some and me feed her the rest😆. We bought a bag of formula for her that didn't go over well 40 dollars down the drain... She won't eat it she only wants actually milk. She expects goat or cow milk only. This morning she drank almost a quart from my husband and three quarts from me. She downed the first two and started sucking on my chin so went and got another quart warmed went out and feed her that. She doing much better she stands up by herself now and doesnt just lay aroumd gonna get around to the other calf


Well that’s great to hear!  Great job!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> About 3:15 first kid arrived and 4 minutes later, #2.  I swear, first ones hind legs weren't completely out when other came along!    Twin does!!   Always nice.   Now I'm at 3 & 3 for 2020 kids.   Have 3 more does bagging heavy, so expect weekend will be busy.  LOL.   2 are FFs.
> 
> That's my day....that & light rain all.day.long!   After the 3" from a few days ago, it's just puddling up.  Ground is saturated.


Awesome news!!  Hope to see pictures soon!!  What kind of goats?


----------



## D and L Meadows

Can't wait to see picture, Mini Horses!!

Well, here's the feta cheese....soaking in a brine solution for 12 hrs. Taste test is tomorrow morning!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

D and L Meadows said:


> Can't wait to see picture, Mini Horses!!
> 
> Well, here's the feta cheese....soaking in a brine solution for 12 hrs. Taste test is tomorrow morning!


How long does it take to make cheeses?  I have milk now...not really thinking about making anything...but, might try my hand at something that’s not...too...incredibly hard.  Should I start with fudge?  Or is the milk not creamy enough?


----------



## D and L Meadows

This feta cheese is very easy. Most time I spent in waiting lol. So all in all I think I spent maybe two hours working on it. 
Heat the milk to 86, ad culture. Let sit for one hour. Then ad rennet, let sit for half hour. Then cut curd and heat to 90 slowly over an hour. Then put in colander and drain for four hours. Cut in blocks and let sit for half hour. Then put in brine solution for twelve hours. Let sit at room temp for one to two days to stabilize. 
New England Cheese Making (cheesemaking.com) is a great website. I get all my supplies from them. And they have great easy to follow recipes with step by step pictures. 
I don't  recommend starting with the mozzarella. I haven't got it to turn out yet, to many variables. But maybe you'll have better success. 😊Cream cheese is easy and tastes great! Or feta. Or cottage cheese. There's lots of beginner cheeses they have on their website. I've tried some of the harder to make cheese and it went fine. Just follow the steps, and it'll turn out. 
The milk should be fine. If the butterfat is low, you'll just get a smaller yield. 
I've never tried making fudge. Maybe I need to. Lol
Aged cheese takes a little more work, involves cheese presses and so on. We have a wine cooler for a cheese refrigerator since it needs to age at 55 degrees. So far, I've only made Colby.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

D and L Meadows said:


> This feta cheese is very easy. Most time I spent in waiting lol. So all in all I think I spent maybe two hours working on it.
> Heat the milk to 86, ad culture. Let sit for one hour. Then ad rennet, let sit for half hour. Then cut curd and heat to 90 slowly over an hour. Then put in colander and drain for four hours. Cut in blocks and let sit for half hour. Then put in brine solution for twelve hours. Let sit at room temp for one to two days to stabilize.
> New England Cheese Making (cheesemaking.com) is a great website. I get all my supplies from them. And they have great easy to follow recipes with step by step pictures.
> I don't  recommend starting with the mozzarella. I haven't got it to turn out yet, to many variables. But maybe you'll have better success. 😊Cream cheese is easy and tastes great! Or feta. Or cottage cheese. There's lots of beginner cheeses they have on their website. I've tried some of the harder to make cheese and it went fine. Just follow the steps, and it'll turn out.
> The milk should be fine. If the butterfat is low, you'll just get a smaller yield.
> I've never tried making fudge. Maybe I need to. Lol
> Aged cheese takes a little more work, involves cheese presses and so on. We have a wine cooler for a cheese refrigerator since it needs to age at 55 degrees. So far, I've only made Colby.


I’m gonna check out the website for sure!!  I hope it doesn’t cost to must to buy supplies. I’m the type that will buy supplies and then not really like making cheese...


----------



## D and L Meadows

😂😂 the culture and rennet aren't that expensive. The price for cheese cloth is a bit high, but it all depends how much you're wanting to make. We buy yards and yards, so we get from a different place.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

D and L Meadows said:


> 😂😂 the culture and rennet aren't that expensive. The price for cheese cloth is a bit high, but it all depends how much you're wanting to make. We buy yards and yards, so we get from a different place.


Ok, illlook up the website tomorrow..thanks!


----------



## D and L Meadows

You're welcome! Maybe we'll have to start a cheese making thread. 😃


----------



## Mini Horses

D and L Meadows said:


> I've never tried making fudge. Maybe I need to. Lol
> Aged cheese takes a little more work, involves cheese presses and so on. We have a wine cooler for a cheese refrigerator since it needs to age at 55 degrees. So far, I've only made Colby



I have a wine cooler that I'm planning to us for aging.  I want to make cheddar and Colby.   Have the press, etc.   Need to pick up some rennet & another thing -- don't remember at the moment.  LOL

The Feta looks good, may give that a try as I do like it.  Especially on salads in summer!  YUM!  Fresh lettuce, tomato, onion, olive oil and feta.  Steamed shrimp on side...ok, now I'm gonna crave that!  LOL

@Duckfarmerpa1  you can do a farmer's cheese with only vinegar, milk, cheesecloth …. easy and fast.   It's somewhere between ricotta and cream cheese depending on how long you let it set at temp and how long you drain then stir to mix.    Easy to add herbs for flavor.   I make that a lot.   Good in lasagna, once seasoned for it.   Tip -- I always save some of the last whey that drains.  Then, when mixing if it's too tight, I add a little warm whey back in.   My chickens love the whey...nd the cheese, too.  LOL.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

D and L Meadows said:


> You're welcome! Maybe we'll have to start a cheese making thread. 😃


That would be cool!  I go to dinner every Sunday..I KNOW my friends would love that!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.

More snow coming. Need to get the rabbit cages cleaned before the weather is yucky.  But so far this is the 3Rd warmest, least snowy winter in our area.  Debating if I need to run after a few groceries... need to bake cookies too.

 cheese , sounds yummy! But if I got a goat, then milked it I am sure my lovely family would turn their noses up at the milk and the goodies I would make....  but that's ok. My tendonitis would make milking hard besides the fact we like to go camping. So I will just admire all you goats for the work involved. Oops "Goaties" not goats... 
🐐


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> I have a wine cooler that I'm planning to us for aging.  I want to make cheddar and Colby.   Have the press, etc.   Need to pick up some rennet & another thing -- don't remember at the moment.  LOL
> 
> The Feta looks good, may give that a try as I do like it.  Especially on salads in summer!  YUM!  Fresh lettuce, tomato, onion, olive oil and feta.  Steamed shrimp on side...ok, now I'm gonna crave that!  LOL
> 
> @Duckfarmerpa1  you can do a farmer's cheese with only vinegar, milk, cheesecloth …. easy and fast.   It's somewhere between ricotta and cream cheese depending on how long you let it set at temp and how long you drain then stir to mix.    Easy to add herbs for flavor.   I make that a lot.   Good in lasagna, once seasoned for it.   Tip -- I always save some of the last whey that drains.  Then, when mixing if it's too tight, I add a little warm whey back in.   My chickens love the whey...nd the cheese, too.  LOL.


Very cool.  Where do you buy these produCT’s like rennet and cheese cloth?  We live in a VERY small town.  I’m sure the butcher migh5 have cheese cloth?  But we don’t go there...too pricey.  The grocery store is an off brand place...doesn’t even sell regular peanut butter....it’s soooo hard on me because I have to have my huge tub of Jif!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yeah, forgot to mention, we got at least 3” more last night, Chris is plowing again...imagine that...


----------



## Baymule

Pouring rain. We got 1 1/2” yesterday and 2 1/2” overnight. Going to rain all day. So far we have total rainfall since Sunday evening of 5”. I’ll suit up in a little while and go do sloppy chores. Then I guess I’ll finish taxes to take to CPA in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Xerocles

Sweating it out on my pear tree this year. It started blooming abt 2 weeks ago. Wiped out my plans for a hard pruning this year. But I thought the weather was going to wipe it out. Two consecutive nights in the 20s. Thought I would lose the blooms for sure. But yesterday was about 70, last night down to 53, and this morning looks like the tree didn't even notice.


----------



## Bruce

for your pear tree blossoms @Xerocles!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yeah, forgot to mention, we got at least 3” more last night, Chris is plowing again...imagine that...


We are supposed to get another 3.5" tomorrow, temps around freezing. Then the bottom drops out and back to -2°F Friday and -10°F Saturday.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here the calf so far her twin okay with mom. Stella and Little Lady have hit it off. They were playing this morning. (Little Lady the calf, stella is out Shepard lab mix) she doing alot better and she follows us around.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's so cute!!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep.. This

That is all I ever made.  You can get it to almost cone out like cream cheese too...pretty flexible. 

And we used super clean old baby diapers, for the cheese cloth.   

Didn't buy anything. 



Mini Horses said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 you can do a farmer's cheese with only vinegar, milk, cheesecloth …. easy and fast. It's somewhere between ricotta and cream cheese depending on how long you let it set at temp and how long you drain then stir to mix. Easy to add herbs for flavor. I make that a lot. Good in lasagna, once seasoned for it. Tip -- I always save some of the last whey that drains. Then, when mixing if it's too tight, I add a little warm whey back in. My chickens love the whey...nd the cheese, too. LOL.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> for your pear tree blossoms @Xerocles!
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get another 3.5" tomorrow, temps around freezing. Then the bottom drops out and back to -2°F Friday and -10°F Saturday.


Yeah, I think ours will be something like that...we’re def getting more snow now...storm warning through tomorrow at 10am..3-5” more...its all ice now...made for a slick morning, but I still had fun, walked my new young goat on a leash...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Alaskan said:


> Yep.. This
> 
> That is all I ever made.  You can get it to almost cone out like cream cheese too...pretty flexible.
> 
> And we used super clean old baby diapers, for the cheese cloth.
> 
> Didn't buy anything.


Chris said the cheese sounds great, but we didn’t know where to get the cheese cloth...wait till I tell him about the diapers!  Last month we were buying cat food for my duck, and cat liter for my mini pig, now we’ll buy diapers for our cheese...


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!  Yeah, you want the old fashioned cloth diapers which is a huge thin sheet... looks just like cheesecloth.   You do not want the more modern "pre-fold" diapers.

I could buy all of those at a regular Walmart equivalent when my kids wore them.... but then I think that was 18 and 20 years back... can't remember the last time I bought them...because they last forever, and also make great rags.


----------



## Baymule

@Xerocles I hope that your pear tree doesn’t freeze. Mine hasn’t started blooming yet. 

We got another half inch of rain for a total of 5 1/2”. The news is showing roads under water and cautioning people not to drive through running water over the roads, along with a couple of dummies rescued off the top of their cars after they got washed off the road. Ya’ just can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> .its all ice now...made for a slick morning,


Fortunately we aren't supposed to get any freezing rain this time around.


----------



## Alaskan

Huge snow storm here...  

I stopped looking out the windows.... everyone that relies on me to plow can shove it....

I will plow tomorrow afternoon.

(So someone make it stop.....  anything over 6 inches will suck rocks)


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Got some snow last night. 3,4 inches. It's pretty.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! On my second cup. We are going to have SUNSHINE today! We are supposed to have sunshine for a few days before the rain starts back up. The news is listing the road closings due to flooding in low areas. There are only a couple of places where the creeks overflow between us and going to town, and when the rains stop, it usually goes down quickly. We didn't have a lot of run off, we have been busy building swales, diverting water, and trying to contain it on our property. There is a gully in the middle of our place and everything drains to it from both ends, so we are constantly battling erosion. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## D and L Meadows

Thanks for the coffee....I'll have to grab my second (or third) cup when we come back...we have to run to the post office to get the chicks. They  just called that they arrived. 10 Columbian rocks. 😊
Yay for sunshine! We are suppose to have a little today...I sure hope so. Tonight and tomorrow night is suppose to hit 15*.  
Have a great day


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I stopped looking out the windows.... everyone that relies on me to plow can shove it....


Good plan, turn it back on them when they call and tell you to shove it


----------



## Baymule

D and L Meadows said:


> Thanks for the coffee....I'll have to grab my second (or third) cup when we come back...we have to run to the post office to get the chicks. They  just called that they arrived. 10 Columbian rocks. 😊
> Yay for sunshine! We are suppose to have a little today...I sure hope so. Tonight and tomorrow night is suppose to hit 15*.
> Have a great day


New chicks! YAY!!! I ordered 50 Cornish Cross yesterday, we pick them up March 2. I won't be ready, I never am. But somehow I pull it off and make it work. LOL Pictures of your new cuties please?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I been debating on order or hatching out birds for meatbut if i hatch it will be six month before their ready mm but i miss out on the cost of buying them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok guys i made anoyher thread about my goat. I am gonna see if yall mighr know what else i can do for her. Panda is seven, she has had prior to us her cdt shot, worming on 4/7/19. Her fecal is normal pellets.  She kidded dec 12,2019. Since she been here i given her copper, viatemin e and seleinum, probioti paste plus viatemin and mineral mix, viatemin B. She was recieving 4 cups of grain am and pm but i have increased that some she has free acess to a set amount because doesnt eat all of it not even the four cups in one sitting she eats a few bites then moves on. She also has free access alfalfa, hay, and foraging. Her rumon finally started showing some yesterday night but its not much also she still very thin. She has two kids still on her and i am milking in the morning she giving two quarts. Any thoughts of what else i can do to help her?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! On my second cup. We are going to have SUNSHINE today! We are supposed to have sunshine for a few days before the rain starts back up. The news is listing the road closings due to flooding in low areas. There are only a couple of places where the creeks overflow between us and going to town, and when the rains stop, it usually goes down quickly. We didn't have a lot of run off, we have been busy building swales, diverting water, and trying to contain it on our property. There is a gully in the middle of our place and everything drains to it from both ends, so we are constantly battling erosion. Everyone have a great day!


Glad you’re finally getting sun!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, we got 5” more of snow, but this time it has a thick crust of ice on it...so, I didn’t get my wish to get rid of my slick ice to be gone.  Darn it!  It’s still snowing now now, they moved the weather hazard up to tomorrow morning, supposed to 5“-8” more.  Ugh. Poor Chris was out plowing all morning and will be out doin* it later.    Roads are so bad he has to drive me the 2 miles to town for an errand.  . Oh well.  According to the groundhog we are having an early Spring...around here that means May!!


----------



## D and L Meadows

Baymule said:


> New chicks! YAY!!! I ordered 50 Cornish Cross yesterday, we pick them up March 2. I won't be ready, I never am. But somehow I pull it off and make it work. LOL Pictures of your new cuties please?


Here's some pictures of the new chicks! The bigger darker yellow ones we got last week are Buff Orpingtons and the two dark brown ones are Barnevelders. Everyone is getting along fine.


----------



## thistlebloom

Coffee's good! We have semi sunshine again today, about 20*. I have my little 4 year old neighbor on T, TH, and Fridays. Helping out her parents and also doing some phonics work with her. She's playing with my Breyer horses on the rug right now, she's a horse nut so we have a lot in common, lol.
She likes to help me feed, so we'll go out in a little bit when it's a few degrees warmer then do a little learnin'.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I ordered 50 Cornish Cross yesterday, we pick them up March 2. I won't be ready, I never am.


It will be a disastrous hit to your reputation if you ARE ready before they arrive!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, we got 5” more of snow


I guess you got ours. Supposed to get 3", only .5" remaining in the forecast but I think there is < .5" out there now. Been a weird misty snow "storm". And it is currently just over freezing outside.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> It will be a disastrous hit to your reputation if you ARE ready before they arrive!
> 
> 
> I guess you got ours. Supposed to get 3", only .5" remaining in the forecast but I think there is < .5" out there now. Been a weird misty snow "storm". And it is currently just over freezing outside.


Hope it stays that way for you!  It’s still snowing here...imagine that


----------



## promiseacres

Richie says Happy Valentine’s Day coffee is on. Brrr🥶 it’s -2 degrees F.  (Actually he says where’s my food human?)


----------



## thistlebloom

Awww, hi Richie!  

That is just way too cold. We missed anything that low this winter (so far), lowest was 10 and the temps bounced back up to above normal. I've been spoiled this winter. Thanks for the coffee! There's some fudgy chocolate cake here, I just had a breakfast piece.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule -- I know you do this every year but, I shudder to even think of the butcher chores of it.    

The last I canned was already cut into breast pieces.  What a relief.  LOL    It made me happy to sell those roos last week!  Of course, I have NO help with the harvest.  It makes for a long job when you work it.  Alas, I have 10 more to pen and decide who stays and who goes.   Hmmm….the hens are pretty much laughing.   Yesterday, walking with feed, I see a roo jump a hen who was on a nest!!  Totally wrong.  I snatched his butt up and stuck him in a cage.  He is on the "goes" list. %&@!

Richie, sorry about the snow bud.   Of course, you are actually used to it and could care less....just bring hay!!     I've got a thick coat on.  You'll see that come Spring when I shed!!

We've had the temp ranges here from 62 at get up 2 days ago to a mere 36 this morning.  Geesh….you just dress for the day.   Shorts or long johns??   LOL


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired. Keeping little girls and 3 year old didn’t sleep well, so we didn’t either. They are at daycare, will keep them again tonight until their parents pick them up tomorrow. I see a nap coming!


----------



## Mini Horses

My only grandchild is almost 18, so I haven't kept a baby I many years!  But, I do still remember those times.  Take a nap, Bay -- you have earned it!!


----------



## Bruce

Seems like you report the 3 Y/O not sleeping well with some frequency


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, it's 12 this morning. Temps are coming back up today, will be a sloppy mud pit by Monday...  🤪


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Our temps are supposed to come up too!!  My son Ben was here yesterday.  He came home from college  to help my Dad split and haul firewood.  Ben thought the goat kids were just great.  His 102 lb choc lab wanted to eat a couple chickens, but luckily had his shock collar on!  Chris and I made farmers cheese yesterday...turned out pretty good!  What’s another, kind of easy one we could try today?  If anyone reads this in time.


Edit...Chris just said it’s -12* right now...I’m waiting a bit to do chores...ugh


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. Coffee is ready. I’ve got a cup and a 3 year old. Papaw has a 5 year old and we are watching the mentally stimulating Disney cartoons. Or maybe it’s brain numbing, either way, the kids are happy with it. I’ll make cinnamon toast, plenty if anybody else wants some. 

@Bruce the ring tailed tooter doesn’t like to stop long enough to go to sleep. Getting her to sleep has been a battle for her parents. I used to sleep in my recliner with her. Now I read stories until I bore her to sleep. She is up and ready to go from 3-5AM. We take the kids for a full weekend once a month to give their parents a rest. LOL Their Christmas present was to keep the girls any TWO weekends in the same month!


----------



## Xerocles

@promiseacres. & @Duckfarmerpa1 

MY temps went DOWN today. Guess we pulled some of yours. You're welcome.
It's 31f right now. Only going to 49f today. Guess who's not doing anything outside today?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> @promiseacres. & @Duckfarmerpa1
> 
> MY temps went DOWN today. Guess we pulled some of yours. You're welcome.
> It's 31f right now. Only going to 49f today. Guess who's not doing anything outside today?


What?  That’s not that bad!  Lol. Hey, what’s the name of your beloved seed catalog?  We want to plant an acre of pumpkins.  A pound of seeds are $40.  I would like to look in your catalog to compare prices.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Morning y’all. Coffee is ready. I’ve got a cup and a 3 year old. Papaw has a 5 year old and we are watching the mentally stimulating Disney cartoons. Or maybe it’s brain numbing, either way, the kids are happy with it. I’ll make cinnamon toast, plenty if anybody else wants some.
> 
> @Bruce the ring tailed tooter doesn’t like to stop long enough to go to sleep. Getting her to sleep has been a battle for her parents. I used to sleep in my recliner with her. Now I read stories until I bore her to sleep. She is up and ready to go from 3-5AM. We take the kids for a full weekend once a month to give their parents a rest. LOL Their Christmas present was to keep the girls any TWO weekends in the same month!


My kids loved Disney cartoons. I do terrible at "trivia" type games, but just TRY to stump me on any Disney cartoon trivia! By the time he was 2 my son could quote every line Dumbo had (think about that next time you watch Dumbo with the Grands)
Stop doing "kid" stuff with the "ring tailed tooter". Just have her with you for a routine "your day". She'll be so tuckered, she'll sleep til 10:00!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Believe or not son e times they get to tired to sleep thats never fun...  bay some times I read to my four year old to do the same. We read thre magic tree house series.


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> What?  That’s not that bad!  Lol. Hey, what’s the name of your beloved seed catalog?  We want to plant an acre of pumpkins.  A pound of seeds are $40.  I would like to look in your catalog to compare prices.


I like George W Park seeds. But they're only a 20 minute drive away. So,while their catalog is beautiful, I can also go and browse in real time. I discovered Baker Creek Rare Seeds this year,and I haven't tried them yet. But "Living Traditions Homestead" and  @Baymule seem to really love them. I'm going to try some things from them I think.


----------



## Baymule

@Xerocles the ring tailed tooter is in my every footstep outside. She is all about being outside with Mamaw. Yup, we do tire them out. They get dirty, have fun and we have one of those dumb big garden tubs they love to play in. She is extremely hard headed, independent and wants to do everything herself. She was a little fireball from the day she was born.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the ring tailed tooter needs to be crated at night  



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Edit...Chris just said it’s -12* right now...I’m waiting a bit to do chores...ugh


Smart fellow! Of course looking at your weather for the day he might as well get out and get it done since it is going to be below 0°F all morning. Going to have to dress for the temps anyway. 

I don't rush out in the morning since I only have the 2 alpacas and the chickens. They have food and water and don't require a sunrise visit.


----------



## Mini Horses

Xerocles said:


> MY temps went DOWN today. Guess we pulled some of yours. You're welcome.
> It's 31f right now. Only going to 49f today. Guess who's not doing anything outside today?



Similar here, and we expect low 40s for high…..sunny and little breeze, so works.  HEY -- could be like some of those Northerners and we'd BOTH just stay inside.

You haven't been doing a lot of posting of late.   So, nothing to say or a new girl friend and you don't need us???         Are those bunnies ok?  Chickens still laying?  Geesh…..nothing happening there?

Actually, my chickens are really getting a move on.   The eggs are plentiful and muddy with all the rains of late.  But a couple of the last few I bought have started to lay and thrilled that at least one is a blue egg layer.  I bought hoping all were.  One is tan, one blue, 2 are not sharing yet.   I love the colored eggs,  Don't eat many so the thrill is in collecting.   Tan, cream, dark brown, speckled, green, blue & ONE white..   Pretty basket of eggs!   Makes my day.  

I'm looking thru seed packets, again!!   Want to pot a few this weekend -- if I can find some kinda/sorta dry earth to use -- it's mid Feb and within 3-4 weeks some of the hardy stuff can go out!!    YES -- a garden happening!

For those of you who still have snow -- I am so, so very sorry you can't get this seed frenzy thrill.   I'll try to do double thrills, in your honor.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We're warmer!  YaY!

I've had a lame goat for a couple of days.  Noticed yesterday that she's moving well again so I went out this morning to move her back with the herd.  She was already back with the herd.  While I was out there I wanted to move a nest that's not  in a convenient spot to gather eggs and several hens had already laid in there.  I put out a round bale about 10 days ago and I needed to put some taller panels around it before goats jumped over the panels and on top of the bale - they were already on top of the hay bale.  Sigh...  I'd go back to bed but DH already did, lol.  I guess I'm running a little behind today, lol!


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> I'm looking thru seed packets, again!! Want to pot a few this weekend -- if I can find some kinda/sorta dry earth to use -- it's mid Feb and within 3-4 weeks some of the hardy stuff can go out!! YES -- a garden happening!
> For those of you who still have snow -- I am so, so very sorry you can't get this seed frenzy thrill. I'll try to do double thrills, in your honor



Snow doesn't stop the seed frenzy, lol. 
I was gifted a very nice seed storage box from a friend who is trying to help "organize" me.
She has no idea...   but I appreciate her effort!

 I retrieved the box of seeds from my office cupboard and dutifully filled all the beautifully labeled little file boxes. I was amazed they all fit. Seems to me I had tons of seeds last year and I'm pretty sure I remember not planting _every_ thing. So I was seed shopping on line to fill the gaps, lol. Had to go looking in the garage for something else garden related and found another big seed stash, and there were all the seeds I thought I remembered I still had! Kind of scary actually. It really hasn't even been a whole year since I started my seeds for last years garden.


----------



## Bruce

You are going to have a BIG garden!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I need to find my seeds and start them mmm the question is where are they...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> I like George W Park seeds. But they're only a 20 minute drive away. So,while their catalog is beautiful, I can also go and browse in real time. I discovered Baker Creek Rare Seeds this year,and I haven't tried them yet. But "Living Traditions Homestead" and  @Baymule seem to really love them. I'm going to try some things from them I think.


I love Livng Tradings Homestead!  We were watching them yesterday....  I got a lot of great rabbit raising tips on there!  Thanks for the info...glad to see you’re managing through the cold


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> Snow doesn't stop the seed frenzy, lol.
> I was gifted a very nice seed storage box from a friend who is trying to help "organize" me.
> She has no idea...   but I appreciate her effort!
> 
> I retrieved the box of seeds from my office cupboard and dutifully filled all the beautifully labeled little file boxes. I was amazed they all fit. Seems to me I had tons of seeds last year and I'm pretty sure I remember not planting _every_ thing. So I was seed shopping on line to fill the gaps, lol. Had to go looking in the garage for something else garden related and found another big seed stash, and there were all the seeds I thought I remembered I still had! Kind of scary actually. It really hasn't even been a whole year since I started my seeds for last years garden.


Chris gets so excited this time of year.  He starts the plants in pop bottles, foam trays, garden boxes, you name it...we have grow lights, all the windows are full with tiers of plants.  He wanted to put them above the bed last year..I said no...I didn’t want dirt in my bed every time I made the bed!


----------



## Bruce

I guess you need bunk beds, you can sleep on top, plants on the bottom


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> found another big seed stash, and there were all the seeds I thought I remembered I still had!




   And it probably seemed like such a good place when you put them there.   I can relate!


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> And it probably seemed like such a good place when you put them there.   I can relate!



Not necessarily. They spend their ungerminated lives in my office/guest room, so when we have an actual guest some of the "extra" stuff goes out to the garage. They just never found their way back in.




Bruce said:


> You are going to have a BIG garden!



Well no, I guess you don't understand that part of "seed frenzy" Bruce. You always,_ always_ have to have more seeds on hand than you could ever possibly plant (being realistic) in one years garden. That way you have something to trade with WTSHTF, or something to plant next year if your computer has a meltdown and you can't order seeds in time (and for some unknown reason can't drive or walk to a store), or you accidentally lose track of your main stash and run across the spares when you are rummaging around for something unrelated. Get with the program man! 🤣


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I love Livng Tradings Homestead!  We were watching them yesterday....  I got a lot of great rabbit raising tips on there!  Thanks for the info...glad to see you’re managing through the cold


 that's so funny! Or sarcastic?  Managing through the cold. From someone up to her whatever in snow and temps as cold as my ex's heart. But thank you for the sentiment.
Was at TSC a little while ago. I have the free Baker Creek Catalog, but found my hand hovering over their $20 whole seed catalog. common sense finally prevailed. But maybe next year.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> You haven't been doing a lot of posting of late.   So, nothing to say or a new girl friend and you don't need us???         Are those bunnies ok?  Chickens still laying?  Geesh…..nothing happening there?


ALL OF THE ABOVE. Actually, you know what a whimp I am about the cold. Plus, the new GF is a slavemaster. She's completely taken over the rabbits. Has even turned Cruella into Cuddles. And had me doing all those "little" boring projects that I find so easy to put  off forever. So I am working my butt off, but on projects that are just too boring to talk about. I keep trying to explain about the pace of "retired" living, but she just doesn't seem to get it.
And, new GF or not, I will ALWAYS need you guys!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> that's so funny! Or sarcastic?  Managing through the cold. From someone up to her whatever in snow and temps as cold as my ex's heart. But thank you for the sentiment.
> Was at TSC a little while ago. I have the free Baker Creek Catalog, but found my hand hovering over their $20 whole seed catalog. common sense finally prevailed. But maybe next year.


I looked on their website to buy pumpkin seeds by the pound...but didn’t see that type of option.  Do you know if they do that type of thing?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> ALL OF THE ABOVE. Actually, you know what a whimp I am about the cold. Plus, the new GF is a slavemaster. She's completely taken over the rabbits. Has even turned Cruella into Cuddles. And had me doing all those "little" boring projects that I find so easy to put  off forever. So I am working my butt off, but on projects that are just too boring to talk about. I keep trying to explain about the pace of "retired" living, but she just doesn't seem to get it.
> And, new GF or not, I will ALWAYS need you guys!


Ohhh, that explains why you haven’t been around as much!  Good to hear someone is able to keep you in line!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but will she let you go off task to play with us?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

On


thistlebloom said:


> Not necessarily. They spend their ungerminated lives in my office/guest room, so when we have an actual guest some of the "extra" stuff goes out to the garage. They just never found their way back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, I guess you don't understand that part of "seed frenzy" Bruce. You always,_ always_ have to have more seeds on hand than you could ever possibly plant (being realistic) in one years garden. That way you have something to trade with WTSHTF, or something to plant next year if your computer has a meltdown and you can't order seeds in time (and for some unknown reason can't drive or walk to a store), or you accidentally lose track of your main stash and run across the spares when you are rummaging around for something unrelated. Get with the program man! 🤣


One of our large kitchen drawers is totally dedicated to seeds....we are prepared!  Many/ most are from our own crops, that we’ve saved the seeds from last years veggies


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Maybe the ring tailed tooter needs to be crated at night
> 
> 
> Smart fellow! Of course looking at your weather for the day he might as well get out and get it done since it is going to be below 0°F all morning. Going to have to dress for the temps anyway.
> 
> I don't rush out in the morning since I only have the 2 alpacas and the chickens. They have food and water and don't require a sunrise visit.


Lucky you!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Here’s a funny for all the gardeners


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Here’s a funny for all the gardeners
> View attachment 69889


Looks like me...especially the hat!!


----------



## Bruce

What's wrong with growing M&M's?? They would be a popular crop at my house.


----------



## Baymule

If they'd grow, I'd sure plant them!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> If they'd grow, I'd sure plant them!


They wouldn't make it out of our garden... lol  like the peas,


----------



## thistlebloom

I want to know which would be more productive, peanut or regular?


----------



## thistlebloom

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I looked on their website to buy pumpkin seeds by the pound...but didn’t see that type of option.  Do you know if they do that type of thing?



Take a look at Fedco seeds.









						New England Pie Culinary Pumpkin - Fedco Seeds
					

Open-pollinated. Also known as Small Sugar pumpkin. Probably selected out of Connecticut Field pumpkin by early white settlers, the standard pie pumpkin for generations. A robust yielder in good seasons. One warm year, our two hills produced more than 100 lb; the 25 pumpkins, all vine-ripe...



					www.fedcoseeds.com


----------



## Mini Horses

@Duckfarmerpa1 try SeedsNSuch.com....they sell large quantity and low shipping!  Large selection AND field seed for pastures.  Veggies, flowers, field, hey -- got it all.

Been working outside all day and I am ready to jump in that bed.!!  Did get a lot of fence issues resolved, up, fixed, as needed.  My son pounded about 30 T posts in for me -- nice to have some help.   This evening, at dark, I got some hens moved from a back of farm coop to one closer up.....now just train to it, over next couple of weeks, as I free range them.    And a few roos to the pen I just removed these hens from.   No, the roos won't get to range now, just eat, poop and wait.

Weather was brisk but good for working.   I'm set for other project tomorrow.  More chicken coop musical chairs, for one.

Oh, in the middle of it, Hershey decided to kid.   A first timer and she did really well.  Quickly popped twin white bucklings….well, that could have been better if does. but, all ok.   She wasn't "sure" she wanted to tend them but, did and quite well.   They were both nursing and all else was fine.   The doe with her 4 day olds had to give up her corner but, all worked ok and it was her day to be released -- good timing!  Looks like I "might" have 2 more kid this week...checking butts, estimating.  Getting more dividers ready to pen as needed.   They will be against a wall until I need to connect them.    Hershey is a little miffed that her sister isn't next to her as usual BUT -- the doe & kids released we welcomed by her twin does of 2 yrs ago....They've been sleeping next to her stall for 4 days!    Goats truly stay connected in their family groups.

Gonna check SS and then to be.   Sleep tight!!


----------



## thistlebloom

I just checked out Seeds n Such, very nice catalog! I have never looked at them before. I'm going to need some time to go through my favorites. Thanks for the tip @Mini Horses .


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. No bunnies... maybe the next doe settled, they all lifted but still nothing. 🤬
Get chores then off to take dd1 to her speech &language evaluation, part one. We’ll take her back next Monday.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> Take a look at Fedco seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New England Pie Culinary Pumpkin - Fedco Seeds
> 
> 
> Open-pollinated. Also known as Small Sugar pumpkin. Probably selected out of Connecticut Field pumpkin by early white settlers, the standard pie pumpkin for generations. A robust yielder in good seasons. One warm year, our two hills produced more than 100 lb; the 25 pumpkins, all vine-ripe...
> 
> 
> 
> www.fedcoseeds.com


Thanks!!  We are also hoping for the shorter harvest so this might fit the bill!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Mini Horses , thanks for the seed tip too!  We are looking to change our hay over from timothy to mixed grasses...so that’d be great!  We didn’t get any snow yesterday!  The temperature got up to 32*, it’s supposed to hit that high again today!!  Makes it very nice to be outside with the animals.  @promiseacres , yesterday I had a new momma bunny with a box of 5 dead ones.  .  I thought she was done, so I took out the box.  As I was doing chores she started going frantic at the cage wire and had another mouth full of fur.  So, I put the nest box back in.  I’m not sure if anything happened, perhaps she’s just confused.  Good luck with your bunnies!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! I took Sentry out to potty. He is back in his dog crate now chewing on a rope toy.


----------



## Xerocles

Starting out to be a strange day. It's 34f outside. New GF made plans for us to go on a mineral dig with a friend of hers. I used to collect almost every weekend. Not so much for the past several years. But I jumped at the chance. Old memories and "togetherness".
I got up @ 6:00. Knocked out chores, boiled eggs for an on the go breakfast. Loaded all the tools in the truck, and tried to wake her at 7:00.(the mine opens@ 9:00-an hour away.) No response.7:30. No response.8:00. No response.9:00 No response. Hmmmmm. Oh well. She'll be remorseful later. I'll hopefully get an appropriate apology. And I won't have to hurt my back digging in wet, sticky mud. I can do that in my garden!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Xerocles -- did you check her pulse????   

Mark your calendar, I assure you it will come in handy one day …. uhhh, when another "adventure" arises.   

My coffee is lovely.   I'm enjoying it as chores are done and I can drink it slowly.  Have some, there's a whole pot!

We're at 45 already with lovely sunshine!!   Only heating  another 5 but, welcome and lovely out.   New kids are up and bouncing, new mom is doing great with them.  The 4 day olds are sleeping next to the new ones by the divider while their mom is out eating her morning hay.  The moved hens acting fine.....guess I'm waiting for the "ax to fall"   LOL

Today I start seeds.      Son says he'll set up the little area for starters in a short while.    Then I can set them out in that on the S side of the house.   YES!!   a beginning.

@Duckfarmerpa1   get vetch and spread around.  It is a nitrogen fixer, reseeds, can be grazed and hayed, excellent high protein feed.  Not expensive.   I have a lot coming up several inches right now, of course -- waaay warmer than you.   But, grows fast.  Try it.

It's been so warm that my cooler weather grasses are up and growing well.   Things are getting green!


----------



## rachels.haven

On the topic of favorite seed companies, here's my link below. But I already stocked up around their Black Friday-Cyber Monday event, so no more seeds for me. Lots of selection, small amounts if you're not sure what you want. They've also got good customer service and low shipping.

Pinetree Garden Seeds


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hmmm, perhaps 


Xerocles said:


> Starting out to be a strange day. It's 34f outside. New GF made plans for us to go on a mineral dig with a friend of hers. I used to collect almost every weekend. Not so much for the past several years. But I jumped at the chance. Old memories and "togetherness".
> I got up @ 6:00. Knocked out chores, boiled eggs for an on the go breakfast. Loaded all the tools in the truck, and tried to wake her at 7:00.(the mine opens@ 9:00-an hour away.) No response.7:30. No response.8:00. No response.9:00 No response. Hmmmmm. Oh well. She'll be remorseful later. I'll hopefully get an appropriate apology. And I won't have to hurt my back digging in wet, sticky mud. I can do that in my garden!


Hmmm, perhaps she doesn’t like the cold either?  You’ll have to give her a ‘talking to’ for not answering the phone.  So, a miner dig.  That sounds very cool!  I have no clue what that entails.  Perhaps if you get time, you could give a quick explanation?


----------



## thistlebloom

It's been warm enough here that the exposed patches of lawn are showing green growth.  Could be hardy weeds... Way to early for anything to be doing any real growing, except for the Snow Drops by the front door. They are waking up and stretching.
I will be starting tomatoes and peppers tomorrow when little missy is here. It's her long day at my house. I think we can sneak some alphabet and phonics work into dirt and seeds. 

Mini Horses, your enthusiasm is contagious! We are to have mostly sun this week, and dh has no work lined up so he'll be helping me do some spring cleanup at my big job. Then we'll treat ourselves to an early dinner at a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## thistlebloom

@rachels.haven , I like Pinetree too! Perfect for new things you want to test out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Wow they are so much cheaper the the stores around me for organic seed packs most places here sale them for 4 dollars or more a pack


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> I want to know which would be more productive, peanut or regular?


Doesn't matter here, Peanut M&Ms give me migraines. I can eat peanuts and I can eat regular and dark M&Ms but whatever they put in the Peanut ones is bad news for me. 



Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! I took Sentry out to potty. He is back in his dog crate now chewing on a rope toy.


Um, what have I missed??



Xerocles said:


> No response. Hmmmmm


What the heck??


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
37° & cloudy... 
Chores then off to dentist. Another nest box to go in today. A mini rex so potential 4H bunnies.  have bunnies due for the next 3 weeks all strung out...when ideally I have pairs due the same day...  Some bunny co operation would really be nice.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We got another 3” of snow last night and are getting 3-5” more today.  It’s a mixture of ice and snow, coming down so hard that you can hear it pelting off the windows.  Ugh. I’m waiting a bit to go out and do my chores.  Other than chores...I’m hoping it will be a slow day here. the rest of week is jammed packed.  Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Bruce

It is about time for that stuff to stop Duckfarmer!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> It is about time for that stuff to stop Duckfarmer!


You’re not Kidding!!  It’ll be April and we’ll still have snow...


----------



## thistlebloom

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You’re not Kidding!!  It’ll be April and we’ll still have snow...



That was us last year.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> That was us last year.


For Easter Sunday, we always wear pretty spring dresses...dumb around here, and a huge winter coat!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Easter can be frustrating around here too. 
DH came with good news yesterday, a raise!    This month he has been there 10 years. The two aren't related but still proud of him. He does get another week of vacation for the 10 years though. Good for the farm projects.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. A raise! That is always welcome news, congrats to your husband for his 10 year tenure. Another week of vacation-more time to work on the farm! 

Today is supposed to be another dreary drizzly day. Friday and Saturday is supposed to be sunny and we are going to get outside and do as much as we can before the rain comes back. NOT complaining about the rain, just working around the rainy days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cold front hit last night(for you norther s a cool front) current 49 and wet and I don't wanna go outside i ready for spring.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

When I was coming in from the barn around noon, I saw my 3 1/2 week old goat kid, Willy, trying to have  his way with his cousin.  Hmmm. Chris said he gets it from his side.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> For Easter Sunday, we always wear pretty spring dresses...dumb around here, and a huge winter coat!


Easter is April 12th this year so you've got a better shot at "not too cold and snow" than if it was 3 weeks earlier.



rachels.haven said:


> Supposedly wearing a good mask or respirator would help, but I could never get them to work with my glasses.


Do you have to have your eyes covered as well as nose and mouth to keep mold spores at bay?


----------



## rachels.haven

Yes @Bruce , but you want to start by limiting what you breathe in. It did prickle and cause weird things to happen with the eyes as exposure wore on. I didn't have a full hazmat suit. Wish I did.
I just needed my glasses to see. Contacts made the mold reaction worse.


----------



## Bruce

Ewwww! Then I guess a respirator only covering nose and mouth with the volatile cartridges wouldn't be enough.


----------



## rachels.haven

Mold is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## rachels.haven

A mouth/nose respiratorwould be a good start.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. We bought respirators for working in our farmhouse. I have already used mine several times.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone!  We DIDNT get the snow they forecasted, but it is only 6*.  My sister is coming to visit today.  She is a real ‘city slicker’, fancy pants....so it’s always a trip to see her walk around the farm!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning.   Good coffee, have some.

Just lost the signal to my TV -- had news on but, nothing now.  It's OK because I was able to hear the weather report on local news earlier.    We are supposed to have  SNOW today and tonight.    WHAT?? We have had great weather and now this? It's all over with predictions -- you know how they look at 3 or 4 of those "models" and well, they go from 1/2" to 9". Yeah, BIG spread there.

This morning a little more agreement...just a little.   1.5 to 4" seems mostly what they think.   BUT, I am on the skirts of the "could be" bullet.   For sure rain first.  If that lasts a couple hrs, the snow won't "stick" much and may keep accumulation down.  But if it gets cold fast enough, it will be ice for the snow to lay on.  Either way, I am NOT looking forward to it.  I don't like snow!!!!!     Could never be a Northerner.  LOL

Oh, they say sunny tomorrow.....& warmer.  It will melt.

Youngest goat kids are now 2 days, still in kidding pens, so no issues there.... the 4 day olds will stay in another day with this coming....otherwise, it was release day.    All will be fine.  

Now, I've moved some work around between today & tomorrow -- distance of stores from me, less drive.   So, out and about, then wait and see.   


Enjoy your day  "whatever" it brings.


----------



## Baymule

We got 2" of rain since yesterday morning to this morning. Most of it came down in a drizzle, but a burst of hard rain woke me up at 2 AM this morning. Carson and Trip were on the front porch. Sentry in his dog kennel in the living room and Paris in her backyard dog house. Trip doesn't mind rain, but thunder sends him to the back door clawing it to get in. LOL So when we know it is going to rain at night, we just put him on the porch, he is happy and doesn't wake us up in a panic. 

Tomorrow is BJ's 75th birthday, we are going to go see The Call of The Wild today. Tomorrow it will be sunny, so we want to work outside. LOL


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> We got 2" of rain since yesterday morning to this morning. Most of it came down in a drizzle, but a burst of hard rain woke me up at 2 AM this morning. Carson and Trip were on the front porch. Sentry in his dog kennel in the living room and Paris in her backyard dog house. Trip doesn't mind rain, but thunder sends him to the back door clawing it to get in. LOL So when we know it is going to rain at night, we just put him on the porch, he is happy and doesn't wake us up in a panic.
> 
> Tomorrow is BJ's 75th birthday, we are going to go see The Call of The Wild today. Tomorrow it will be sunny, so we want to work outside. LOL


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BJ! And PLEASE a review of "The Call of the Wild". I only learned about three days ago that it was remade. It will probably hit the little one screen theater in the next town over, in about two months.


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BJ! And PLEASE a review of "The Call of the Wild". I only learned about three days ago that it was remade. It will probably hit the little one screen theater in the next town over, in about two months.


The dog is obviously animated, but what the heck, it stars Harrison Ford!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> The dog is obviously animated, but what the heck, it stars Harrison Ford!


Bummer. CG animals are often believably realistic (i.e. the bear in "The Revenant"). But yeah.....Harrison Ford, if he can still pull it off.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> This morning a little more agreement...just a little.   1.5 to 4" seems mostly what they think.   BUT, I am on the skirts of the "could be" bullet.   For sure rain first.  If that lasts a couple hrs, the snow won't "stick" much and may keep accumulation down.  But if it gets cold fast enough, it will be ice for the snow to lay on.  Either way, I am NOT looking forward to it.


 "I don't like snow!!!!!     Could never be a Northerner.  LOL"     AMEN!
Mini...we always send our weather up to you when we're finished with it. But we had our "blizzard" last week. Snowed 4 hours, no accumulation. Last year, we had a total of three days when it did NOT rain. Slightly drier this year, but not much. I'd have to check, but I think 6 dry days so far. Just heard on the radio, closest big town (35 miles away) has sleet. It's 43f here now. WHAT?


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She is a real ‘city slicker’, fancy pants....so it’s always a trip to see her walk around the farm!


Does she mince around in her heels? 



Mini Horses said:


> It's all over with predictions -- you know how they look at 3 or 4 of those "models" and well, they go from 1/2" to 9".


9" where you are would have to be the storm of the, if not many, century!



Mini Horses said:


> Could never be a Northerner.


Couldn't make it in Leesburg huh?



Baymule said:


> Tomorrow is BJ's 75th birthday


Happy almost Bday to BJ!


----------



## thistlebloom

Happy Birthday BJ!
The coffee is good and hot, thanks! 10* this morning but will rise to 40*. It's been absolutely sunny and beautiful this whole week, and supposed to continue today and tomorrow, then "weather "on Sunday. They say snow, but this years forecasting has been off more than on, so we'll see. Going to get another day of work in tomorrow I hope. Paid work, that is. 

Pens need cleaning but it's been frozen solid even with the warmer afternoons. I mentioned this to the 4 YO little miss when she was helping me feed yesterday. She looked around and said, 'well the fresh ones could be picked up. Like that one over there, see?' And indeed, it was a fresh pile. She cracks me up, a manure connoisseur at 4! 
You can tell she hangs out with her horsey grammy a lot.


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Happy Birthday BJ!
> The coffee is good and hot, thanks! 10* this morning but will rise to 40*. It's been absolutely sunny and beautiful this whole week, and supposed to continue today and tomorrow, then "weather "on Sunday. They say snow, but this years forecasting has been off more than on, so we'll see. Going to get another day of work in tomorrow I hope. Paid work, that is.
> 
> Pens need cleaning but it's been frozen solid even with the warmer afternoons. I mentioned this to the 4 YO little miss when she was helping me feed yesterday. She looked around and said, 'well the fresh ones could be picked up. Like that one over there, see?' And indeed, it was a fresh pile. She cracks me up, a manure connoisseur at 4!
> You can tell she hangs out with her horsey grammy a lot.



That's too cute!

The movie starts today, only at 6:00. So we will go maybe Sunday. We like to go during the day, there is hardly anybody in a movie theater then.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Is it bad that i can finally tell what breed the piglets are lol looks like we got three free potbellies. I 'll post a picture once the rain stops.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Is it bad that i can finally tell what breed the piglets are lol looks like we got three free potbellies. I 'll post a picture once the rain stops.


Those make pork too!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay the havent eaten much today they been hiding in their makeshift house. Normally their stomachs are lower then what they are today.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> We got 2" of rain since yesterday morning to this morning. Most of it came down in a drizzle, but a burst of hard rain woke me up at 2 AM this morning. Carson and Trip were on the front porch. Sentry in his dog kennel in the living room and Paris in her backyard dog house. Trip doesn't mind rain, but thunder sends him to the back door clawing it to get in. LOL So when we know it is going to rain at night, we just put him on the porch, he is happy and doesn't wake us up in a panic.
> 
> Tomorrow is BJ's 75th birthday, we are going to go see The Call of The Wild today. Tomorrow it will be sunny, so we want to work outside. LOL


Wow!  Happy early bday to the hubby!!  You better be extra nice to him!


----------



## Bruce

Better not, he'll wonder who stole Baymule and replaced her with that other person!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Bruce ...no high heels..worse...no coat..fancy high boots...leggings...  The funny part is, when she got here, I was in my farm clothes because we were selling some ducks and ended up talking to the people.  So, I was a mess.  We didn’t even hug!!  She’s a riot!  The goat kids nibbled at her boots and she freaked!  That was enough for her!  I had prewarned her about the ice...the dirty barn, the 6* temperature....but she still came fancy!      Gotta love her!   What’s funny...I grew up that way!


----------



## Bruce

You need her to stay around for a few weeks so she can ease into real life


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> You need her to stay around for a few weeks so she can ease into real life


She’d never survive without her latte and chia seeds.  We hicks don’t have those sorts of things...


----------



## Bruce

She could bring her own chia seeds. Then you could make her a Chia Pet pig  
And I suppose she could bring her latte machine with her ... or does she just pay the big $$ at Starbucks every day?


----------



## farmerjan

She could bring a latte machine and then leave it for you to use until her next visit.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> She could bring her own chia seeds. Then you could make her a Chia Pet pig
> And I suppose she could bring her latte machine with her ... or does she just pay the big $$ at Starbucks every day?


She definitely pays the big $$$ to get one made!!  That might mess up her nails!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> She could bring a latte machine and then leave it for you to use until her next visit.....


She could leave it...to collect dust in my barn.  I only drink water.  I don’t need anything fancy.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 12 degrees this morning...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. 12 degrees this morning...


Yuck....only 6* here again.  But it’s supposed to be in the 40’s over the weekend!!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yuck....only 6* here again.  But it’s supposed to be in the 40’s over the weekend!!


Hey that is 12°F higher than it was here!! We might see 40s Mon and Tues.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She definitely pays the big $$$ to get one made!!  That might mess up her nails!


She's definitely NOT my kinda girl! She's your sister and you love her but she would drive me 🦇


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Took Sentry out to pee, fed him breakfast, back out to pee and poop. There is ice on everything and a hard frost. The sun is shining so we are going outside to work at something today. On my second cup. This rain is good for tracking in sand, I swept up a pile. I take my shoes off at the door, but BJ doesn’t and the dogs don’t take their feet off.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Guys i need self control i shopping for pigs lol. 50$ for kunekune.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Guys i need self control i shopping for pigs lol. 50$ for kunekune.


Control??? What is that? $50 for kune kune??? Male? Female? Baby? Grown? WHY HAVEN’T YOU GOT IT YET?


----------



## Mini Horses

5.5" of white stuff.   That's just a flurry for some -- here's is a blizzard.   LOL   Will deal.   Net out until just 1/2 hr ago.  

50s next 2 days.  It will melt and be a mess.   It's life.  Goats are not happy.   Me either....oh well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Guys i need self control i shopping for pigs lol. 50$ for kunekune.


Self control from this group?  LOL  Nothing but enablers here!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I take my shoes off at the door, but BJ doesn’t and the dogs don’t take their feet off.


The first part is good, the second not (can't he just replace his shoes with slippers when he comes in same as everyone in my house does?), third part VERY good. Bad enough that Sentry has no hips, lack of feet would be an even bigger problem.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> The first part is good, the second not (can't he just replace his shoes with slippers when he comes in same as everyone in my house does?), third part VERY good. Bad enough that Sentry has no hips, lack of feet would be an even bigger problem.



I mostly take my shoes off, about 95% of the time, but if there's something I need in the house and I have my big snowboots or laceup muck boots on I'm just not that patient to untie and retie.After all, I have important things to do! 
My solution is to leave an old towel by the back door and I can shuffle through the house on that. Our floors are tile so it's easy to do. DH does not remove his boots unless he's coming in to stay. I'm okay with that. Most of the time.


----------



## rachels.haven

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Guys i need self control i shopping for pigs lol. 50$ for kunekune.


Gosh, at that price I would have trouble too. Luckily they're all around $300 around here.


----------



## rachels.haven

Oh, i lied. $450 for an adult boar. Silly me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They pregnant one sow 1.5yr old and one bred gilt 1yr


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Hey that is 12°F higher than it was here!! We might see 40s Mon and Tues.
> 
> 
> She's definitely NOT my kinda girl! She's your sister and you love her but she would drive me 🦇


She drives Chris nuts too...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! Took Sentry out to pee, fed him breakfast, back out to pee and poop. There is ice on everything and a hard frost. The sun is shining so we are going outside to work at something today. On my second cup. This rain is good for tracking in sand, I swept up a pile. I take my shoes off at the door, but BJ doesn’t and the dogs don’t take their feet off.


I can’t believe you have ice!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> I mostly take my shoes off, about 95% of the time, but if there's something I need in the house and I have my big snowboots or laceup muck boots on I'm just not that patient to untie and retie.After all, I have important things to do!
> My solution is to leave an old towel by the back door and I can shuffle through the house on that. Our floors are tile so it's easy to do. DH does not remove his boots unless he's coming in to stay. I'm okay with that. Most of the time.


We take our boots off...hardwood floors wood be ruined with snow...BUTI’m the offender with the hay.    It’s everywhere!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

rachels.haven said:


> Gosh, at that price I would have trouble too. Luckily they're all around $300 around here.


I wouldn’t have trouble..we’d buy!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah no I expect enablers here lol i telling hubby they basically free since i could sale two piglets for 50 to pay for their cost moohaha we shall see if he goes for it lol. I am so gonna get them if i can.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That probably one of my favorite thing about yall you understand my madness were everyone else i know says i am crazy for adding more work  to my already crazy life with four kids lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Psssst... we`re all crazy here


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> My solution is to leave an old towel by the back door and I can shuffle through the house on that.


----------



## Alaskan

I got the plow truck stuck



And the truck is making funny sounds 

And there is no more power steering, so maneuvering quickly is not possible for me...hence the stuckage.

And now that I am motionless and against the berm, I can NOT turn the wheels at all.

Kids are trying to shovel me out while I type... but I greatly fear that a tow truck will be needed.



(But boy am I grateful that I don't have to shovel)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that's a bonus no shoveling, granted  thats something I have no experience with snow lol and I am glad the berm didn't alavanch in and bury you. But I guess that depends on how high the berm is. (Assuming that's the snow hill you made with the truck as thats the first i have ever seen/heard the term used)


----------



## Bruce

Oh, no power steering, that's bad. I guess you can't really check to see if the power brakes still work. Kids can't maybe pull you out with a snow machine or something?


----------



## Alaskan

No way a snow machine can pull a huge plow truck..

But the kids (glory to God I have such big strong kids!  At least a couple of them are now stronger than me) spent an hour, shoveling the berm, making the tire chains a bit tighter, putting down ash, helping me turn the blasted steering wheel (yep, two people were needed to turn the wheel!!)

We got it out!!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> But I guess that depends on how high the berm is. (Assuming that's the snow hill you made with the truck as thats the first i have ever seen/heard the term used)


Yes, you guessed correctly. 

That is what a berm is.

The north side of my house where the parking area is......I stuck an arrow pointing to the roof of my chicken coop.






The big heavy plow truck:




To the left of my front door, huge berm





And 2 kids...  this was when they were helping me get the neighbor unstuck




Did I mention that this morning we pulled out the neighbor TWICE, and then the kids had to shovel me out.


----------



## Xerocles

Alaskan said:


> No way a snow machine can pull a huge plow truck..
> 
> But the kids (glory to God I have such big strong kids!  At least a couple of them are now stronger than me) spent an hour, shoveling the berm, making the tire chains a bit tighter, putting down ash, helping me turn the blasted steering wheel (yep, two people were needed to turn the wheel!!)
> 
> We got it out!!


Or, you could have just waited until tomorrow when all the snow melted. Oh, wait, that's here in SC.  
Glad you got it out ok. Did out stop making thefunny sounds?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Alaskan said:


> Yes, you guessed correctly.
> 
> That is what a berm is.
> 
> The north side of my house where the parking area is......I stuck an arrow pointing to the roof of my chicken coop.
> 
> View attachment 70021
> 
> The big heavy plow truck:
> View attachment 70022
> 
> To the left of my front door, huge berm
> 
> View attachment 70023
> 
> And 2 kids...  this was when they were helping me get the neighbor unstuck
> View attachment 70024
> 
> Did I mention that this morning we pulled out the neighbor TWICE, and then the kids had to shovel me out.ooo


First thats way to much snow no thank you. That is awesome you have sweet kids for sure!!


----------



## Alaskan

Xerocles said:


> Or, you could have just waited until tomorrow when all the snow melted. Oh, wait, that's here in SC.
> Glad you got it out ok. Did out stop making thefunny sounds?


Nope....  still funny sounds....

I am thinking maybe it is the busted power steering....  I haven't yet looked to see how much that costs to replace... I checked the power steering fluid level and topped it off.... so it isn't just a leak.

And snow starts to melt about the end of April.  But we can also get crazy amounts of snow in April too.  By the end of May most of the snow is gone. 

Mid June all snow is gone.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That probably one of my favorite thing about yall you understand my madness were everyone else i know says i am crazy for adding more work  to my already crazy life with four kids lol


What’s a few more animals?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Oh, no power steering, that's bad. I guess you can't really check to see if the power brakes still work. Kids can't maybe pull you out with a snow machine or something?


A big tractor?  Anoth truck?


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> Yes, you guessed correctly.
> 
> That is what a berm is.
> 
> The north side of my house where the parking area is......I stuck an arrow pointing to the roof of my chicken coop.
> 
> View attachment 70021
> 
> The big heavy plow truck:
> View attachment 70022
> 
> To the left of my front door, huge berm
> 
> View attachment 70023
> 
> And 2 kids...  this was when they were helping me get the neighbor unstuck
> View attachment 70024
> 
> Did I mention that this morning we pulled out the neighbor TWICE, and then the kids had to shovel me out.



That was good foresight having four strong boys!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> No way a snow machine can pull a huge plow truck..


I was hoping you weren't REALLY REALLY stuck and a bit of a pull from a snow machine combined with the truck wheels turning would get it out. Maybe you need a winch on the back so you can "self rescue" assuming you can find something to attach it to.


----------



## Alaskan

I have a couple of winches,  but they aren't strong enough to pull the plow truck uphill, and there was no tree on the right spot downhill...

I thought about it a bit...  and I could have gotten a car to either end of the truck... but the car available to pull the truck uphill was I think too weeny...  and if I used a car to pull the truck downhill the angle would be wrong and probably just pull the plow truck further into a ditch...

Which is why I picked boys first... and luckily lots of labor on their part worked!

Second choice would have been the local tow truck guys...they have a snazzy truck with a little boom that would have been able to lift up and scoot over the back end of the truck.

Their boom isn't strong enough to lift the back end of the plow truck, but it can sort of lift and scoot it.  And that would have worked. 

One year I dropped the back end of the plow truck so far into a deep ditch that they couldn't yank it out.  They worked on it a long time too.  They finally gave up, and I had to hire a back hoe to come out.  The back hoe was strong enough it lifted the entire rear end of the truck and swung it back onto the road.

Now adays...  I no longer plow to the edges of the road...  I just messed up today since without power steering I just could not shift the truck fast enough!


----------



## Alaskan

And yeah, I wasn't too stuck...since the kids got me out...just took us an hour of very hard work on their part.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Alaskan sounds like a fun day.... DH has only plowed once this winter and debated doing that. But our neighbor plowed us a bit late one morning  so DH cleaned up after him. DH appreciated the help but. .. he likes the entire width plowed.  🤪 hope you can get the ppeer steering fixed asap!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. No snow here, no RAIN either so we’re going outside to work today. Got to 29* last night, up to 37* now. Sentry is busy ripping the old towel in his crate to shreds. I don’t care, he’s bored and it gives him something to do. LOL 

@Jesusfreak101 did you get the pigs yet?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not yet hoping we go today to get them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Sentry is busy ripping the old towel in his crate to shreds. I don’t care, he’s bored



A big bone is needed??

@Alaskan -- WOW.  Just WOW on the amount of snow.  I just put my head down to shamefully complain about the miserly 5" I got     BUT  still hate it and it's why I live where I do.   Could not do the snow you have.

With the cold & snow going on here on Thur -- I had one doe kid that morning just before it started and got her & kids inside.  I worked Fri -- after I shoveled the snow from all around their feed trough so I could fill with hay, etc -- so started late.  Got home about 9PM and as I'm out feeding, notice 2 new kids...dry but, brand new (tummies full!)    Go find a messy butt, put kids into pen.  Then wait until all ate, went into barn and settled for the night, so I could pen new mom with kids.   Everyone was calm & chewing cud, new mom went in without an issue and kids nursed.   It's then midnight and I'm looking for sleep.

The mini horses didn't care if it snowed or not -- they were out in it and running around.   Their feeder was filled with hay and all was well.   Chickens wandered into areas fairly cleared, the one run with netting over it  had a "roof" of snow.  Of course sagging and I will need to re tighten, etc.   Geesh.   I don't like snow!   Cold, slippery, extra work.

Now it's 14 kids, 9 are bucks...12 of 14 are white!  Yep, I used markers to identify when not nursing!  We have the pinks, greens, blues and combo colors.      Makes it colorful.   You sheepies can relate.   When they get a couple weeks old, moms graze & they pile up for a nap....color helps ME.

50s today & tomorrow.   So glad.  snow will melt, then just MUD.  50 miles NE from me, they only got a dusting.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - you have babies and I've still got another 5 weeks or so to go....     A little top heavy on the bucks - hope that's not a trend.  Of course, I'm not really tempted to keep boys so that might be ok for me.  Hope your snow goes away quickly.


----------



## Alaskan

Kept snowing all night...  still snowing 

Gearing up the plow truck to see if it can all get plowed.

Just pray it stops snowing by 4pm today...because I HATE nighttime plowing to make sure the church road and parking is good for church on Sunday.

Bummed though... today is supposed to be my day off and coffee in town day...


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> A little top heavy on the bucks - hope that's not a trend. Of course, I'm not really tempted to keep boys so that might be ok for me


 

Mine will all be sold.   One set of twin does from a great milker will be retained.   Six or eight  1 & 2 y/o does will be sold to allow my keeping these 2 babies, cut back numbers.


----------



## Alaskan

Kid, after spending over an hour trying to get a snowmachine out of deep snow and back home, kept bogging back down...

One time he bogged down because he saw a t-post dead ahead, had to come to a scratching stop....  

Anyway, this was his best quote, when everything had been done and he got home, said as he is getting his face to stop bleeding (bad scratch)

"So obviously I stopped when I was thrown off the snowmachine after hitting the tree.  I was hoping to push the tree out of the way with my face....but that didn't happen."


----------



## Alaskan

So, with all that had to be done (stuck car, 2 stuck snowmachines stuck where we had to plow)... spouse did a loop of plowing ...

Backed up into a car.  

The one we own, that spouse drives...still runs, just way uglier.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Gearing up the plow truck to see if it can all get plowed.


Did you get the power steering fixed??


----------



## Bruce

How was BJ's 75th day Bay??


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Did you get the power steering fixed??


Nope


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How was BJ's 75th day Bay??


Lots of cake!!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Nope


How is anyone managing to plow!?!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How was BJ's 75th day Bay??


I put him on the tractor and we raked up swales in the horse pasture. Since he was having so much fun, he got to dump mulch on the pipeline and rake it out in the trail the horses made. The rain was washing it out, so he was made Chief of Erosion Control. I did cook him a good supper. Beef rib roast, gravy, imitation  mashed potatoes Keto approved mashed cauliflower and a salad. 

Today he got the business end of a pitchfork. We made 5 loads of waste hay and spread it in the horse pasture. Took a lunch break, them back to the pitch fork. We put 5 mule loads of sheep poop in the garden. 

Tomorrow morning I will make him his favorite crème brulee and refrigerate it. Our DD and family are taking us out to eat to celebrate his birthday. While he watches TV tomorrow night, he can eat his crème brulee. ​
He's still here, so I guess he is happy.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How is anyone managing to plow!?!


With difficulty. 

Sure is giving my arms a workout.


----------



## Alaskan

My house:





Kid 3, bit of paper towel in his mouth, the paper towel had been on his face, because that scratch was hurting...but he had to hold it in his mouth to clean off the front of the car


----------



## Mini Horses

You have enough snow to become insulating!   Think igloo.   That's probably snow in the "normal" range for you.  Me?  I would hope there was everything I needed inside the house....feeling snowed in.

Just can't imagine it.

By the way, my measly 5" on Thurs was all gone Sat afternoon.    Sunshine & warmth is here again.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Finally had a bunny litter born but they didn't make it their first night... either dead on arrival or mama laid on them....  ugh. Hoping for live litters this next week.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Finally had a bunny litter born but they didn't make it their first night... either dead on arrival or mama laid on them....  ugh. Hoping for live litters this next week.


So sorry about the kits, ...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I’m sorry about the kits. The excitement of waiting for them and the disappointment of finding them dead really can get you down. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Xerocles

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Finally had a bunny litter born but they didn't make it their first night... either dead on arrival or mama laid on them....  ugh. Hoping for live litters this next week.


So sorry! Same thing happened here last month, at 5 days old. Lost the whole litter. To those who are in the know like maybe @Bunnylady When I raised dogs, the whelping box had a "pig rail", a ledge around the inside to keep mama from crushing the pups. Do we need something like that? It's pretty disheartening to lose a whole litter all at once.


----------



## Alaskan

Sad about the losses...  sad losing the new little ones.

And..more snow!! And yes...usual amount for us:

2 pictures looking towards my big coop:

Coop on left, kid in snow on right





Big coop




Kid 4


----------



## thistlebloom

That's beautiful @Alaskan . What's the name of those mountains in the background?
 I love snow, but have to admit I don't want your volume or length of snow season.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> That's beautiful @Alaskan . What's the name of those mountains in the background?
> I love snow, but have to admit I don't want your volume or length of snow season.


I had to look it up. 

Kenai mountains... I am on the Kenai peninsula,  so that makes sense.

There is a glacier over there too.

Luckily all of those are dormant.   There is one mountain, not in the photo, a bit more to the right (west), Mount Augustine,  that rumbles every so often.  Mount Augustine is up against the Alaskan Peninsula.


----------



## Alaskan

And here is the Beach on Saturday when is was still snowing and overcast


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. 61* here this morning. Clearing off from rain last night and will be sunny all week! Got things to do Monday-Wednesday, then the garden!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
Mid 30s and rain for a couple of days then more snow. 
Dd2 is sick, and I haven't felt great either. So DH is taking dd1 to her day 2 of speech evaluations at  Purdue University.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you and DD2 feel better soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hot tea is down the hatch,.... it's cold and damp here....I get to take both pups to the vet for their last shots today, Lilly puts the breaks on and I have to drag her into the vet with Winston squirming under my arm...
Have a great day BYH


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> I put him on the tractor and we raked up swales in the horse pasture. Since he was having so much fun, he got to dump mulch on the pipeline and rake it out in the trail the horses made. The rain was washing it out, so he was made Chief of Erosion Control. I did cook him a good supper. Beef rib roast, gravy, imitation  mashed potatoes
> Keto approved mashed cauliflower and a salad.
> 
> Today he got the business end of a pitchfork. We made 5 loads of waste hay and spread it in the horse pasture. Took a lunch break, them back to the pitch fork. We put 5 mule loads of sheep poop in the garden.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I will make him his favorite crème brulee and refrigerate it. Our DD and family are taking us out to eat to celebrate his birthday. While he watches TV tomorrow night, he can eat his crème brulee.
> 
> He's still here, so I guess he is happy.


Sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@promiseacres ...I’m sorry about the kits...that happened to me last week...new mom.  5kits too.  Hopefully this week will bring you much better luck!

We got our new pigs all settled in last night.  They are actually very sweet girls.  America mini pigs.  The one is on piglet watch.      The new stud muffin, yet to be named, really likes our other girls.  They are fast friends!  Chris thinks we should we should name him ‘Latrine’ since he doesn’t smell too good.  I said, think again...  

Going to get up to 48* here!!  Sooo excited!  It was nice over the weekend but we were in the car the entire days, so we’re thrilled today!!


----------



## Mini Horses

33 here, up to 50 later with rain coming.  Not needed with previous rains (wettest & warmest Feb on records in many years)….the snow, now melted and WET.   So 2 days of rain, any amount, is just not needed.  It could be worse!!   So, I'll endure and moan about it.  Otherwise, another 50-60 daytime temps all week.   That's good!  I'm home all week and need to do everything I can because it will be the last full week I see for about 3 months that I will be "home".   It's back to a few days here & there.   Of course, some things are limited now with all the wet....like digging post holes. -- that fill with water before a post.   Minor.  LOL

The grasses are greening up here.  Sparse from winter but, should recover in about 30 days.   Then it will start to be "mow me"  time.  LOL   I can't wait!   I'm tired of hay ruling me.   I have a couple fields I'd like to rough up but, not disc....need to drag them. 

Time to get out there and feed, check butts -- kidding soon for more of the goats?? -- and open the coops.  Yeah, starting late but enjoying coffee with you guys.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> He's still here, so I guess he is happy.


Sounds like he had a great birthday, better than sitting around in a chair waiting to die 



Alaskan said:


> Sure is giving my arms a workout.


Cheaper than a gym membership ... and the commute to the "gym" is very short 



Alaskan said:


> the paper towel had been on his face, because that scratch was hurting


That looks quite uncomfortable. 



Alaskan said:


> And here is the Beach on Saturday when is was still snowing and overcast
> 
> View attachment 70098


Somehow the beach isn't a place I'd think to go in the middle of winter in snow country.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Our younger mini pigs were quite skittish before we got the boar.  Now they are very friendly.  Of course Chris had a smart comment for that!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s too dang early for breakfast. Y’all have a great BYH day!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone!  Today is our last nice day.....the snow will be back Wednesday.  Getting 6-8”.  At least a lot of ours melted, so there won’t be so much!  Enjoy the nice weather!!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule coffee is hot! Snow is coming today.... possibly 8".... it doesn't bother me other than I do need to get hay on or by Friday... maybe things will finally freeze a couple more days..  Dd2 is feeling better today. Watching her close as she did have a deer tick after our afternoon in the woods....I did spray everyone with bug spray as I know other whom had them on their horses in the last month. Ticks in January &February is unheard of...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well i thought i would get stuff done now not so sure now hubby truck decide to die he believes its the battery or on other part that controls the fuel injection either way  not fun. Hoping he gets it done soon cranky baby. Plus I got no chores done yet


----------



## thistlebloom

Blue sky and sunshine here, at least for now. 20* but warming to 40*. They are saying 50'sby the end of the week.
Little miss is coming for her lessons soon. Haven't fed yet since she loves to help with that, and somehow Syringa got her hay net down and is pawing it all over the pen. That's the second time, I wonder if she is pulling on the end of the rope that releases the knot. 
Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

I am up too early for me.....

So just blah...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. It’s too dang early for breakfast. Y’all have a great BYH day!


It was too early for you to even be up!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Early here....yeah, went to sleep watching the debates.  What does that tell you?   Woke up and now need to get sleepy & go to bed.   Hope some reading will help.

I'll check back at coffee time.  Think I can go back to sleep now.  Gonna try.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Have an inch of snow and more predicted.   2 nest boxes going in today...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@promiseacres , we’re getting the snow too...8”?  Maybe 10” by sat?  The ground had just melted enough for my new goats to find a few patches of green here or there When we go on our walks.   Last night Chris and I made a gallon of goat milk farmEr cheese and PB fudge.  The fudge took forever!!  I have a friend visiting today from my suburban life.  But I warned her to wear old clothes and boots!!


----------



## Baymule

28* last night, warming up to the 40's. But at least no rain. On my 2nd cup of coffee, then out to do chores. Carson, our Great Dane/black Labrador dog used to be a house dog. Slowly he refused to come in at night, preferring to run around barking at boogers. Since we were gone at Christmas and he bayed the bobcat, this dog is phenomenal. He has morphed into a farm guard dog. He sleeps on the porch, hears, smells something, and launches off the porch barking the alarm. He just asked to come in by faintly whining at the door. He is now soundly sleeping under my recliner footrest-his favorite spot. I can't imagine life without dogs.


----------



## Baymule

I would like to imagine a life without dog farts...…..


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like Carson relaxed a little too much.    

You guys with more snow, still, so sorry.  Mine was here about 72 hrs and that was too long for me.   

Today we have FOG -- like 300' visibility.    Been like this since get up and they say won't burn off today for couple more hours.  Not such a long stay, normally.  Sure looks smaller out there with so much hidden.

Need to make the trek to town when this clears. Only 7 miles.  Time for chores at a leisurely pace.   On 2nd cuppa and I should be able to wander on out there after I finish.  I'll bounce around on line for a few now.  

Nice to be having another week of slack time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee mmm sounds good. Baby girl need cuddles this morning so have gotten anywhere but that's ok she so cute!! I be cooking a a couple minutes when she fully asleep and i can lay her down. So far today's be nice. Dh went to go get the fuel pump to fix the issues. He asked if we shoiuld return the other part he replaced i said no point it would need to be replaced anyways atleast this way its done. Any ways goal is to clean house, farm chores and school. Oh and I need to bake bread, make tortillas, biscuits, maybe cinnamon rolls mmm .


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Have an inch of snow and more predicted.   2 nest boxes going in today...


I just put a nest box in right now...in the nick of time...she was in there li kitty split!  She was early to go last time....I have to mark that down...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> I would like to imagine a life without dog farts...…..


Our dog Grover’s toots smell like garlic no matter what kind of dog food we give him...    There was skunk smell outside when I went out to do chores... I was SURE he got it...but nope!  The stinker only smells like dirtyfarm dog!  Wheeee!


----------



## promiseacres

In case you’re wondering how much snow we’ve got, and it’s still snowing.  Kids and Maizy are enjoying it.
we have a bunny nesting! Of course it’s dd2 bunny not ds...hopefully his doe is just being lazy about her nest.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> In case you’re wondering how much snow we’ve got, and it’s still snowing.  Kids and Maizy are enjoying it.
> we have a bunny nesting! Of course it’s dd2 bunny not ds...hopefully his doe is just being lazy about her nest.


I’m glad they like it! And it does look like you got much like they were saying!!  They’ve already closed all the schools around here because the snow is so bad now and no end in sight for the next 5 days.  we have to go to Erie on Friday but we’re pros at snow driving....


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 do you make flour or corn tortillas? When I was in my 20's a Mexican neighbor taught me how to make flour tortillas. Fast forward 20+ years to 2005. Hurricane Katrina had just made New Orleans a giant water hole and done a lot of damage. Then here came hurricane Rita headed for Houston and Houston made  a run for it. The town I lived in was overrun with scared people that were out of gas, we sheltered them in our schools and churches. Friends of ours that lived in mobile homes came to our house to ride out the storm. Of course there was no bread before the storm, the grocery shelves were picked clean. So I baked bread. That didn't last long. I reached past the cobwebs in my tiny brain and resurrected from the dead-the tortilla recipe! I started making flour tortillas and coking them over the fire outside. As fast as I made them, they were gone. I made tortillas until everybody had enough. Those had to be the best tortillas any of us ever had! LOL LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Both lol. Most enjoy them one doesn't.


----------



## Xerocles

Morning all. Early start for me today. Dr. Appt @9:00. Routine. Just to touch base with a local doctor. First dr visit in 4 years. Don't want to make a habit of this. Animals wondering what I'm doing up and about so early.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Xerocles take some for the road
@Duckfarmerpa1 no we didn't get the 8", probably around 4, that's my estimate not the weather people's official opinion. 
Co-op day then 4h open house and ycqa mtg... we are heading up the rabbit and tractor driving tables.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@promiseacres ..glad you didn’t get as much snow!  It’s pretty bad here.  Everything shut down last night in anticipation of today.  My tracks out to the barn were covered so fast it was crazy.  Of course I have many appts out of town...ugh. Chris is plowing and driving me. . If you can, keep my family in your thoughts today.  My mother in law is having TANR surgery on her heart.  They go up through her groin to put a pig valve inside the valve that is blocked.  She is in perfect health but had a murmer and it was time to get it done before it got serious.  Also, my sisters mother in law is having a test done to see if she’s a candidate to have this surgery.  on a positive note, today was my Moms birthday...so she is their guardian angel!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay i am tired. My mother and adopted (friend from church who lost her daughter who was my age) mother keep telling me about these things called naps and eight o'clock bed times. I sure they are just fantasy either that or they are rubbing it in. I went to bed at 11 and didn't get much done. Got to sleep till 5 so not horrible. I did makje myself get out of bed till 6:40 I like snuggling with Lilian and my older son Joshua joined us so more snuggles. Dh already left  he won't be back till this evening. He got a a load and west Texas (6hr drive) to pick up tomorrow he debating about leaving tonight or tomorrow early morning. He got to tells her it in east Texas coast like by Houston the come home its a 17hr trip total. Not jealous and can not make me go. He says the trucks working so he gonna go, i trust his mechanical skills but would still make me reluctant to go.


----------



## promiseacres

Local schools cancelled so no 4H meetings. Now determining if we want to go ahead with co op or not. 
It's actually snowing again...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No not going you can't even get me outside if it's below 30 this morning 25 i am waiting till it gets warmer some.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Got hay last night with DHs help. Good for a couple weeks.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. How's things up your way? More snow? I hesitate to say that we have sunshine, don't want to start a stampede to Texas, besides, you'd stampede right back home when it got hot. LOL Glad you got hay. Do you use square or round bales? 

I ran the tractor and disc around in the garden yesterday. We went to Tyler and I got a 50 pound bag of Pensacola Bahia grass seed to plant in a couple of weeks. 

@Xerocles how did the check up go? Got to take care of yourself and stay healthy!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m jealous @Baymule !!  We are knee deep in snow and it’s not stopping anytime soon.  This is the first time a Chris is contemplating plowing out to the barn.  It might make the giant snow piles too much to melt and too wet it certain spots.  He’s going to look at it when he gets back from plowing all the apartments.  But, it’ll just make the trudging out there a little tough.  Oh well?  So, needless to say, I think the majority of the day I’ll be working on designing our T-shirts.  Just too cold to walk goats.  . Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> @Xerocles how did the check up go? Got to take care of yourself and stay healthy!



Checkup went fine. Doc said I'm in pretty good shape considering the shape I'm in! No meds or anything. Pending results of the bloodwork of course. But I allowed her to talk me into a flu shot. I knew better. I got one years ago and had a bad reaction. But she assured me they were much better and safer now. Within 4 hours, I was in bed, thermostat on 75. Three quilts. Shaking so hard the whole bed was moving. Thought I was literally going to die. Couldn't even use the phone to call 911. I was only semi conscious until 1a.m. Better now, but still feel like crap. Nothing like going to the doctor to get you really sick!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Xerocles said:


> Checkup went fine. Doc said I'm in pretty good shape considering the shape I'm in! No meds or anything. Pending results of the bloodwork of course. But I allowed her to talk me into a flu shot. I knew better. I got one years ago and had a bad reaction. But she assured me they were much better and safer now. Within 4 hours, I was in bed, thermostat on 75. Three quilts. Shaking so hard the whole bed was moving. Thought I was literally going to die. Couldn't even use the phone to call 911. I was only semi conscious until 1a.m. Better now, but still feel like crap. Nothing like going to the doctor to get you really sick!


Sorry the shot made you so sick. I don't  react to the flu shot very well myself.....but still need to get one ....hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Checkup went fine. Doc said I'm in pretty good shape considering the shape I'm in! No meds or anything. Pending results of the bloodwork of course. But I allowed her to talk me into a flu shot. I knew better. I got one years ago and had a bad reaction. But she assured me they were much better and safer now. Within 4 hours, I was in bed, thermostat on 75. Three quilts. Shaking so hard the whole bed was moving. Thought I was literally going to die. Couldn't even use the phone to call 911. I was only semi conscious until 1a.m. Better now, but still feel like crap. Nothing like going to the doctor to get you really sick!


Oh noooo!!  No more flu shots for you!!  You must be allergic to something in it?  I’m glad you’re healthy for th3 shape you’re in...  you always crack me up....next time you can’t dial 911...just get on here....type it in...and we’ll call for you...it’s be sooo much easier!!   You rest up today!!  My orders, not the doctors!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bay i am sure we should tell them it's gonna be 80 this coming week. Or maybe not i don't remember what their summer tempaturea are.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Wow xerocles thats bad you and my mom react the same way. We don't do shots around here most of my family has some sort of reaction. Plus after reading how they are made and what is in them i am beyond not okay using them.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule we make/use small squares, and it's stored in the big barn that farm so... that's why I have to go get it... way too often, but at least its on our property this year..  
@Xerocles I hope you feel better asap... I've never reacted badly to the flu shot but we don't get it in last few years. I can't see the point if it only works less than 50% of the flu virus floating around.  My kids do get vaccines but have stretched them out a bit for my girls and I don't do them all, make as informed of a decision as I can. I see both sides those who vaccinate and those who choose not too. I do think there are certain vaccines out there just to make $ for the pharmacetical companies....  ok I'll just stop there...


----------



## promiseacres

oh and for the snow we just got another 1/2 or so... it's going to be a wet muddy mess in a few days...


----------



## Mini Horses

@Xerocles glad you got thru that!   NEXT time...just say NO!   I haven't been to a dr in 20 yrs.  That right.  So on my insurance plan they have assigned a local doctor.  I am "considering" going for them to establish a file in case I ever need a doctor.   Who knows.   Haven't decided.  LOL

Had a demo job scheduled for tomorrow but, it cancelled, so I'm home a few more days.  Good.   Next week I work.   So, getting more hay later today....supplier has a new load coming.  Hope it's real good.  These goats are going thru hay at a fast pace and the wallet is complaining!   Plus, the bagged feed.   Among first goats to kid was one of my best milkers.   Need to separate her & her well fed, huge kids and wean, so I can have the milk.   I'll pull them and still give some of the milk to them for a couple more weeks..in a bucket.   That needs to be a "this weekend" thing.    Will rebed a stall in the other barn for her & move them to yet another pen.

Chickens have cranked up egg production -- faster than my customers are using.   I am not an egg fan.  If I have plenty of onion & green pepper, it's a meal.   Guess I will make a quiche later...I can heat up for fast breakfasts before work next week.    Better pull something from the big freezer too.   Maybe cook a roast or turkey breast, grab some of the containers of frozen chili, etc.    When I work long days, chores at each end of it, don't want to cook much.   BUT need to eat right.  So I depend on homemade frozen meals.   I need to see what all is out there in that thing.  LOL  I know I made "stuff" before.

Life on the farm.   Gotta love it -- or you gotta leave it.       Guess I love it, been over 50 yrs at doing.

I'm gonna mosey on out to hay everyone soon as I finish this 2nd cup of coffee....think I will look at the garden area.   See how wet -- would love to till but, don't think it can happen yet.     Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> make $ for the pharmacetical companies....  ok I'll just stop there...




Anyone else see the news report where a child needed an under skin implant to treat precosious puberty?   It was $37,300.   YET, the same chemical, slightly lower dose, was $4,700, same format.   Made by same company, different product/drug name.     The girls dad was a doctor and brought this to attention of all...…..

Yes -- one for her situation and other marketed for prostate issues.

We are always getting had.


----------



## thistlebloom

I like your style @Mini Horses !    I haven't been to a Dr. for years either and the last time I saw an OB/GYN was when I delivered my last child. I get lectured all the time by friends, so just quit talking about it. Of course now I just told the whole world.  
No flu shots for me ever. I remember when they were just to 'help' the elderly. Now they want to inoculate everybody.
I am very grateful for the health I have and realize that a lot of people are not so fortunate so I'm not advocating boycotting the medical system. But for me now, I will avoid them.

Another beautiful blue sky day here! After Little Miss has her lessons I'm either going to ride a horse or a bike over in the state park. Just depends... 🤔


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Bay i am sure we should tell them it's gonna be 80 this coming week. Or maybe not i don't remember what their summer tempaturea are.


Ha ha you!!  You won’t be sooo happy when it’s 103*?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Anyone else see the news report where a child needed an under skin implant to treat precosious puberty?   It was $37,300.   YET, the same chemical, slightly lower dose, was $4,700, same format.   Made by same company, different product/drug name.     The girls dad was a doctor and brought this to attention of all...…..
> 
> Yes -- one for her situation and other marketed for prostate issues.
> 
> We are always getting had.


That’s terrible how they take advantage!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> @Xerocles glad you got thru that!   NEXT time...just say NO!   I haven't been to a dr in 20 yrs.  That right.  So on my insurance plan they have assigned a local doctor.  I am "considering" going for them to establish a file in case I ever need a doctor.   Who knows.   Haven't decided.  LOL
> 
> Had a demo job scheduled for tomorrow but, it cancelled, so I'm home a few more days.  Good.   Next week I work.   So, getting more hay later today....supplier has a new load coming.  Hope it's real good.  These goats are going thru hay at a fast pace and the wallet is complaining!   Plus, the bagged feed.   Among first goats to kid was one of my best milkers.   Need to separate her & her well fed, huge kids and wean, so I can have the milk.   I'll pull them and still give some of the milk to them for a couple more weeks..in a bucket.   That needs to be a "this weekend" thing.    Will rebed a stall in the other barn for her & move them to yet another pen.
> 
> Chickens have cranked up egg production -- faster than my customers are using.   I am not an egg fan.  If I have plenty of onion & green pepper, it's a meal.   Guess I will make a quiche later...I can heat up for fast breakfasts before work next week.    Better pull something from the big freezer too.   Maybe cook a roast or turkey breast, grab some of the containers of frozen chili, etc.    When I work long days, chores at each end of it, don't want to cook much.   BUT need to eat right.  So I depend on homemade frozen meals.   I need to see what all is out there in that thing.  LOL  I know I made "stuff" before.
> 
> Life on the farm.   Gotta love it -- or you gotta leave it.       Guess I love it, been over 50 yrs at doing.
> 
> I'm gonna mosey on out to hay everyone soon as I finish this 2nd cup of coffee....think I will look at the garden area.   See how wet -- would love to till but, don't think it can happen yet.     Ya'll have a great day!


Seems like you get hay a lot!  Or maybe I just read everyone say it that I get us all confused?!      My hubby hasn’t seen a dr in 25ish years either.  I just made him get on with my dr for the ‘just in case’...But, he does go yearly to our local, umm, blood screening where they test cholesterol and blood pressure...stuff like that.  He’s pretty normal.  . Considering he’s crazy!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ha ha you!!  You won’t be sooo happy when it’s 103*?


 lol thats what swimming pools and ac are for lol and no i won't but i prefer heat lol i cant stay warm even in summer some times my body has thermostat issues lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol thats what swimming pools and ac are for lol and no i won't but i prefer heat lol i cant stay warm even in summer some times my body has thermostat issues lol


Yeah, mine too....this NW PA is for the birds!!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yeah, mine too....this NW PA is for the birds!!


You are too close to Lake Erie!! Move to southern PA, I bet they don't get near as much snow.



Mini Horses said:


> I am not an egg fan.


Make a batch of Mama Wall's Eggnog! That takes a full dozen eggs and is tasty.



thistlebloom said:


> No flu shots for me ever. I remember when they were just to 'help' the elderly. Now they want to inoculate everybody.


A guy I used to work with some years ago never got the flu shot at work (free, right there in the plant) because he never got the flu ...  until the year he did and felt like he was going to die. Got the shot every year after that. 

Fortunately I don't have a reaction to the flu vaccine, I feel for you @Xerocles, that must have been pretty awful.


----------



## Baymule

I never have had a flu shot, don’t want one. @Xerocles that was a bad experience, glad you are better now.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> A guy I used to work with some years ago never got the flu shot at work (free, right there in the plant) because he never got the flu ... until the year he did and felt like he was going to die. Got the shot every year after that.



  They can be free all they want, I'm not drinkin' the KoolAid, lol.


----------



## Bruce

You don't have to drink it, they put it right in your arm! 
Stay away from people with the flu and you won't have need of the vaccine.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm not sure how you manage to stay away from sick people. But I _have_ figured out how to avoid Dr.'s with needles! 😄
We just try our best to keep a great immune system. We haven't been sick with anything for a few years now, and yes we do have a social life, lol. 
Little miss Brooke was here with strep and hand foot and mouth disease last week, before anyone realized she was sick. Her mom was aghast that she had exposed us old folks, haha, but we didn't catch anything.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ahhh that would have made me freak as well, i hate exposing others. That makes me feel bad that i might be the reason they got sick. I did that with a stomach bug a few hours after my midwife left one of the kids started throwing up with no prior signs. She end up getting it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Bruce ...you are soooo right!  I grew up south of Pgh...45 minutes south.  My family still lives there...they never have snow!  Weather is totally different!!  . Too much prop Perth here to move...we literally own half of this town.....   but that’s not sayin’ much!


----------



## farmerjan

I won't do the flu shot, the pneumonia shot or the shingles.  I just got a tetanus shot since I am around the cattle and all sorts of things that can cut/injure you.   I have been exposed to herpes and it is a form of chicken pox which they say will make you more likely to get shingles.  But every single person that I know that has had the shingles vaccine, has had a case of shingles from it that they never had before. So, nope, not getting them.  I keep a good immune system, and if I get the sore throat/cold symptoms  every couple of years that lasts for a couple of days, then I feel like that is minor.  Have had that since I was a kid and it may very well be related to my still having my tonsils. 

Until the knees and ankle got to be so bad,  I didn't go to doctors.  And I wrote about the family practice I used to go to that refused to see me except as a new patient because I hadn't been there in 10 years?  Been going to them for 20 plus years, sure only every couple of years when I got that sore throat thing..... 
Had my first mammogram since 2004, I didn't think it had been that long really.... when I had the bone density test.  But I am not going to go running to the dr every year for all the checkups.   And not going on any BP meds either.  
All the time I was in the rehab my BP was anywhere from 148/86 down to 111/68.  Mostly in the 128-134/72-82.  That's my normal and after what the chiropractor told me, I am not going to let anyone put me on meds just because I don't meet the "normal or average" charts.  

All my latest dr visits were consultations for the joints until I had that "spell" that I am still convinced was a severely out of alignment of my spine that the chiropractor fixed.  And since subsequent tests have all come back negative like the seizure stuff,  I am done with drs except for the ankle, and what PT they want me to do.   And I am going to try to drop some weight just because I will feel better and look better and I know that I should be at a healthier weight.


----------



## Xerocles

Geez, I am SO glad I made my post about going to the Dr. Last visit for illness/injury was YEARS ago for a brown recluse bite (and I have the 4 inch scar to show for it). This visit was just a meet and greet with the Dr in the new town, in case I ever DO need them (and lets be bluntly honest...needed a new script for my little blue pills).
But, so many people in my age group LIVE in the Drs office, I kinda thought I was the exception. Now I see that I'm not so "special". Just lucky.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Geez, I am SO glad I made my post about going to the Dr. Last visit for illness/injury was YEARS ago for a brown recluse bite (and I have the 4 inch scar to show for it). This visit was just a meet and greet with the Dr in the new town, in case I ever DO need them (and lets be bluntly honest...needed a new script for my little blue pills).
> But, so many people in my age group LIVE in the Drs office, I kinda thought I was the exception. Now I see that I'm not so "special". Just lucky.


I LOVEyour honesty!!  You’re a riot!!  Glad the new GF is working out!!


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> Anyone else see the news report where a child needed an under skin implant to treat precosious puberty?   It was $37,300.   YET, the same chemical, slightly lower dose, was $4,700, same format.   Made by same company, different product/drug name.     The girls dad was a doctor and brought this to attention of all...…..
> 
> Yes -- one for her situation and other marketed for prostate issues.
> 
> We are always getting had.


Disgusting! Didn't see the news report and had never heard of precocious puberty before. Just Googled it. From what I read BIG DEAL. Worst downside is she may be less tall at adulthood. $37000? Or even $4700? C'mon!


----------



## thistlebloom

My mom was diagnosed with blood cancer, she got the chemo prescription but didn't take it. Found out  several months later that she was misdiagnosed and it was actually a gall bladder that was terribly shot. She had that removed and was told that often that can lead to pancreatic cancer. She was later diagnosed with PC and passed away 6 months later.
The Dr. that misdiagnosed her which resulted in her gallbladder getting so bad had been fired from a hospital and was a new Dr. at the hospital where mom saw her.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats horrible! I am not very dr trusting to began with.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t go to doctors. I take NO prescriptions. I will have to get the knee fixed, then life goes on as usual. BJ goes for blood work labs every 3 months. As a heart patient, he should keep an eye on things. He takes no cholesterol or blood pressure or blood thinner medications at all. I keep him healthy, work his a$$ off and feed him good. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Seems like you get hay a lot! Or maybe I just read everyone say it that I get us all confused?!



Actually, I do resupply often.  Used to buy a winter's worth at a time.  NOW -- I let someone else pay big bucks and I don't try to store several hundred bales.   Just 2-3 weeks worth....then get more.  IF I find exceptional hay, I will buy 100 bales.  Last couple years it hasn't been so exceptional to do that.   I have rarely found round bales that I felt were good enough to use.  Did get one of those 800+ pound big bales a couple yrs ago but, it was the only one that good.  Others crap.   I'm hay picky.

Sorry about your mom @thistlebloom .    It had to be an eye opener when true issue was found.

If anything that bad came to me, I'd get opinion #2 before any treatment.   I have countered doctors opinions & test results in the past and I was right.   Testing at other facilities proved it.  So, never be afraid to question and do research.  Many types of  tests can be performed in more than one way.  Some ways are more accurate.   It pays to research.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I don’t go to doctors. I take NO prescriptions. I will have to get the knee fixed, then life goes on as usual. BJ goes for blood work labs every 3 months. As a heart patient, he should keep an eye on things. He takes no cholesterol or blood pressure or blood thinner medications at all. I keep him healthy, work his a$$ off and feed him good. LOL LOL



Same here. Dh is prediabetic (hereditary) so that is cause for a Dr. visit every 6 months or so. But he manages it with exercise, bike riding now almost exclusively since his feet are arthritic from 50+ years of being a tile man. 
I blew my knee out at 38, tore the ACL probably but never saw a doctor. I figured what's the point? We didn't have insurance and I knew they would call for surgery to repair it. I could neither bend it or fully straighten it out for a year. Couldn't ride a horse or a bike. Running was over for me. Life went on though. 25 years later I'm still gimpy but it's much better now although it hurts after a long day of work and swells up. But now I can ride my horses and kick butt on a mountain bike (in a geriatric sort of way, haha).
My point is that healing takes place in a lot of cases with just a little tincture of time.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Off to Grandpa’s to continue cleaning, and picking up the woodshop tools... no one else wants them. Since dh wants to make cabinets etc he is making room .


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Actually, I do resupply often.  Used to buy a winter's worth at a time.  NOW -- I let someone else pay big bucks and I don't try to store several hundred bales.   Just 2-3 weeks worth....then get more.  IF I find exceptional hay, I will buy 100 bales.  Last couple years it hasn't been so exceptional to do that.   I have rarely found round bales that I felt were good enough to use.  Did get one of those 800+ pound big bales a couple yrs ago but, it was the only one that good.  Others crap.   I'm hay picky.
> 
> Sorry about your mom @thistlebloom .    It had to be an eye opener when true issue was found.
> 
> If anything that bad came to me, I'd get opinion #2 before any treatment.   I have countered doctors opinions & test results in the past and I was right.   Testing at other facilities proved it.  So, never be afraid to question and do research.  Many types of  tests can be performed in more than one way.  Some ways are more accurate.   It pays to research.


Very true about second opinions.  You all know about my health issues....well, I had to see MANY doctors before we got it RIGHT!  But, it was so worth it.  So, heaven forbid....any of you ever do need a doctor....get a second opinion.!!  My orders!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone...yes, it’s stillllll snowing!  Ugh!!  Yesterday was a lazy day for us, we did our farm work and not much else.  So today I have a lot of visiting to do!  Going to see Chris’ mom, and my Aunt Betty who’s in our nursing home.  She needs a bumm whooping to get up and out!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Chilly here today but, doable.  LOL  No snow.  LOL

Windy, too.  That makes a lot less enjoyable to work.  

It'll be ok.   Probably a lot of inside today.


----------



## thistlebloom

Looks like another sunny day for us. I'm going to a horse symposium today, hosted by a couple of local vets, and I was secretly hoping the weather would be terrible so I didn't feel like I was missing out on being outside, lol.
Rode  my old horse at the park with my friend yesterday. We stayed on the sunny trails as much as we could, it felt so good to get out and ride. The air actually felt balmy. I do believe spring is cracking open the door around here. Yay.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Chilly here today but, doable.  LOL  No snow.  LOL
> 
> Windy, too.  That makes a lot less enjoyable to work.
> 
> It'll be ok.   Probably a lot of inside today.


I was sooo lazy yesterday...did my chores then sat on the computer...toooooo ugly outside.  I did, however, play with my goat babies last night for an hour...how can I resist?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey y'all. Still crazy around here but my threoy is i might be bored if it wasnt. One of my close friends is moving 5hrs away with all four of her girls which are my kids friends so i see road trips ahead.  Chores inside and out hoping to go through things and get rid of everything i can.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> One of my close friends is moving 5hrs away with all four of her girls which are my kids friends so i see road trips ahead




Sounds like at least a weekend trip!    Find some campgrounds there.   LOL


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> But every single person that I know that has had the shingles vaccine, has had a case of shingles from it that they never had before.


That is not a true statement; you know me!  

Worst pain I ever had was from shingles before I was even old enough for the old vaccine. It even eclipsed the pain from kidney stones and that was a "PLEASE shoot me" 11 on the 10 point happy face scale at the doctors. NEVER want to go through that shingles pain again. I had the "original" shingles vaccine a few years ago. Just had the new one earlier this month and will have the second half of that in a couple of months.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, on my second cup. We had 2 dead trees by the barn cut yesterday, today the cleanup and drag to the burn pile.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> That is not a true statement; you know me!
> 
> Worst pain I ever had was from shingles before I was even old enough for the old vaccine. It even eclipsed the pain from kidney stones and that was a "PLEASE shoot me" 11 on the 10 point happy face scale at the doctors. NEVER want to go through that shingles pain again. I had the "original" shingles vaccine a few years ago. Just had the new one earlier this month and will have the second half of that in a couple of months.


My brother had shingles after going through chemo...it was rough on him too....but, he has been cancer free for ten years and he was stage 3!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yesterday was busy.  Chris has a cold...ugh, so he is MISERABLE!!  Poor baby!     Doubt I can go to Sunday dinner since I’m on nursing duty??  Darn it!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Poor Chris. My little one (2.5 months) as a slightly stuffy nose. She uncomfortable, she also coughs alittle (just to clear her  throat it sounds like. So yay.) Today we were  going to have fun but not now.  It's my youngest son's birthday he official 2 as of 10:30am.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

DH has the cold....been in bed for two days. Playing nurse  here also.   ...what he doesn't  realise is this "cold" is a recycling  cold,, it starts , travels from head to butt, then starts all over again. I am on round two of it...


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully there are only two rounds allowed per person!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Omg...caught in constant cold recycling.....hopefully  only two rounds @Bruce 😩🤒🤧😷🤢🥴


----------



## thistlebloom

Stop that recycling Barb! Sometimes it's ok to just throw something away.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> Stop that recycling Barb! Sometimes it's ok to just throw something away.


Lol, your right.....
Got another pot of garlic chicken soup and garlic bread made for lunchtime 👩‍⚕️


----------



## thistlebloom

Got my wish yesterday, it was overcast, cold, and windy. Kept pretending to snow, but no accumulation. Of course I was indoors at the symposium getting entertained and a little bit smarter. 
Today is sunny and blue, but 20* right now. My saddle  is done and I'm picking it up this afternoon! woohoo!  
Happy Birthday to your little guy @Jesusfreak101 ! Tomorrow's mine, then dh then Kid#2 and our anniversary. 
March has a slew of birthdays of brothers and sisters and friends.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, your right.....
> Got another pot of garlic chicken soup and garlic bread made for lunchtime 👩‍⚕️


Sounds tasty!!
Too bad DW doesn't understand @thistlebloom's advice. Can't get her to throw anything away.


----------



## rachels.haven

Sheesh, now my husband has the cold too. What's going on here?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> Sheesh, now my husband has the cold too. What's going on here?


It's  herd thing...... 😷


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

It’s 38*!!!  I actually took my coat and gloves off during chores because I was so hot!!  And my goats got a nice long walk!!  We have sunshine!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol okay guys make your kids and grandkids wear safety glasses when shooting nerf or like nerf guns please. We were having a war and I got shot in the eye. Not eye lid but my eye. It's now swollen and doesnt want to stay open.


----------



## promiseacres

I still am "off" too headache almost daily for 3 weeks, and a sore throat. A friend shared her elderberry syrup with me so hopefully it helps. Kid's all have a cough answer nasal drainage... 
Got the hay shed filled this afternoon. Still waiting on bunnies, a first time polish has been nesting good for 3 days.    it's mid 40s
@Jesusfreak101 yikes! Hope your eye is ok!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol okay guys make your kids and grandkids wear safety glasses when shooting nerf or like nerf guns please. We were having a war and I got shot in the eye. Not eye lid but my eye. It's now swollen and doesnt want to stay open.


I'm amazed we don't hear more of those happenings. I hope people heed your advice (and I suspect you yourself will in the future)


----------



## thistlebloom

For sore throats we gargle with ACV water. Salt water is good for that also. Sorry about the daily headaches @promiseacres , that's so exhausting. Do you think it could be a sinus infection?
I have never used elderberry syrup, but am planting some elderberries this year to start making some. I can also harvest wild ones local. Never have, but I could  .


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Jesusfreak101 ...have are the calves doing?


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on. starting the day icing my back/shoulder... 
rain and mid 40's today going to let the wood stove go out.
still waiting on bunnies....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone!!  No real plans today except enjoy the day!!  Oh yeah...try to avoid that cold that’s going around!!  Hope you all have a great day too!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The valve are doing well little lady is vet muscly and her sister is lanky it is fun to see the difference. Not doing much besides cleaning, i gotten the floors vacuumed and carpet cleaned, most of the outside chores done, been posting some things for sale. Posted the 55 gallon tank for sale, our giant couch that we both have grown to hate, and the crib we never use. Hopefully they go sooner then later.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... took nyquill last night now I am still foggy....but no headache currently. 
Sent dd1 out to check her doe...still nesting but no kits. It's day 34....   I really think she has one in there...it may be well cooked.... I have to clean cages today have been putting it off waiting for this doe to kindle....
Sunny and 40s again today. Have a great day,


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@promiseacres ...I hate taking NyQuil for that reason!  I hid it last time so I won’t be tempted next time I’m sick!  Hopefully you can take it slow today, and the bunny will have her kits!!  Glad it’s sunny!

today WE are going to get our new Massey Ferguson 165.  we have the same one already, so Chris likes that he knows the machine.  He still doesn’t think I’m going..not safe...but I’ll figure out a way to stow away!!  In the wheel wells?  Holding on to the axle?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning yall having coffee. The boys and baby awake. One boy has fever and stuffy nose, the other seems fine, baby has stuff nose and a drainage cough. Oldest is still asleep she isn't feeling well either. Probably do some school and mostly let them rest. Someone coming over at 12-1 to get eggs 10 dozen. Were was this person before i sold 14 birds. I got most of my cleaning done yesterday gonna clean some today if i can if not no big deal. List of what's left my bedroom, my bathroom, laundry, fridge and just organizing. Non of which is mandatory for survival. As soon as the baby down for nap i am heading out to milk and feed up. Also need to cook breakfast and prep for lunch and dinner. Dinner going to be in the crockpot debating between soup or roast.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning yall having coffee. The boys and baby awake. One boy has fever and stuffy nose, the other seems fine, baby has stuff nose and a drainage cough. Oldest is still asleep she isn't feeling well either. Probably do some school and mostly let them rest. Someone coming over at 12-1 to get eggs 10 dozen. Were was this person before i sold 14 birds. I got most of my cleaning done yesterday gonna clean some today if i can if not no big deal. List of what's left my bedroom, my bathroom, laundry, fridge and just organizing. Non of which is mandatory for survival. As soon as the baby down for nap i am heading out to milk and feed up. Also need to cook breakfast and prep for lunch and dinner. Dinner going to be in the crockpot debating between soup or roast.


Sorry all the kids are sick, sounds like soup may be your best choice for dinner   ...sure hope the family gets feeling better really quickly


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Unforantly the kids wouldn't eat it lol i was hoping for it to keep me healthy. I was thing chicken taco soup but dh said chicken tacos lol so i going to cook it in the crockpot and have the broth for tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I hate taking NyQuil for that reason


I avoid that stuff, it has artificial sweeteners in it - can anyone say "gimme a migraine"?



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Massey Ferguson 165


I see that model was last sold in 1975, new price $6,700 so don't pay more than that :lol Heck they should about be giving it to you free!

If you've not found these people they have excellent videos on repairing older tractors. I don't even have one of those but can learn a lot of general stuff anyway.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbno41njohaOVyMuLuBs9iQ



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Non of which is mandatory for survival.


Keep that in mind when you are worn to a frazzle!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Unforantly the kids wouldn't eat it lol i was hoping for it to keep me healthy. I was thing chicken taco soup but dh said chicken tacos lol so i going to cook it in the crockpot and have the broth for tomorrow.


DD1 will eat soup if it is vegetarian. DD2 will eat soup if it is New England clam chowder and clams are the first non liquid ingredient.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol mine might eat the meat but that's is about it and that's the oldest and the 2 yr . The 4 yr is very picky.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

For having a stuff nose she is sure happy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> I avoid that stuff, it has artificial sweeteners in it - can anyone say "gimme a migraine"?
> 
> 
> I see that model was last sold in 1975, new price $6,700 so don't pay more than that :lol Heck they should about be giving it to you free!
> 
> If you've not found these people they have excellent videos on repairing older tractors. I don't even have one of those but can learn a lot of general stuff anyway.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbno41njohaOVyMuLuBs9iQ
> 
> 
> Keep that in mind when you are worn to a frazzle!


We’re not paying anywhere NEAR that price......come on @Bruce , I thought you knew Chris better than that by now?  His wallet squeaks when he opens it...   thanks for the YouTube tip..trus5 me, we’ll need it


----------



## Bruce

Keep it long enough and maybe you can sell it for twice that once it is an antique.


----------



## farmerjan

A farmer that I worked for in CT before I moved to Va had a John Deere 2020 tractor.  Little bigger than the Massey 165.  He used it for alot on the farm.  Then as they got bigger equipment that needed bigger tractors with more horsepower, it got delegated to fewer jobs.  Finally he decided to trade it in towards another big tractor.  He got more for it 20 years later, than he paid for it new.  Plus 20 years use.  But the price tag on the big tractor was so much more that he wasn't any "further ahead"  in the long run. 
The old fords, 8N's, are worth more now than when they were new.  I imagine that my little Farmall H is worth more than what it cost new too.  Yep,  the title of "antique" all of a sudden changes everything.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> For having a stuff nose she is sure happy.View attachment 70391


Boy she is getting to be a little ADORABLE CHUB !!!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Agreed she is very cute lol


----------



## Alaskan

Blaaaaaaaaaaaah

I really need to plow.....

But the kids are having trouble getting the plow ready for me.

The front plow edge blade had to rewelded, then screwed back on...  and then of course the plow truck had run it's battery out...so we are having to slow charge it....

Blaaaaahh

I want to plow now (well, 2 hours ago) before the light gets too dim.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Hoping that you got your plowing finished @Alaskan 
I did get rabbit cages cleaned and a couple more does bred. Time is running out for DS to get juniors for the fair.... 
Dd1 has been wanting to play catch every day... softball is signed up for. Will start in a few weeks. Dd2 is playing tball this year too. But that won't start until May.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Keep it long enough and maybe you can sell it for twice that once it is an antique.


He really just likes the idea that he can use the okde4 one for parts.?


promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Hoping that you got your plowing finished @Alaskan
> I did get rabbit cages cleaned and a couple more does bred. Time is running out for DS to get juniors for the fair....
> Dd1 has been wanting to play catch every day... softball is signed up for. Will start in a few weeks. Dd2 is playing tball this year too. But that won't start until May.


wow football!!  Has she played before?  Is she a tough cookie?  Hop so!  Hope you are to as you watch her get knocked around!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We got the tractor safe and sound yesterday.  Took a few more hours ride than typical, but we had to go slow.  Now I have everyone’s cold!!  Ugh!!Hoping to take it easy today because we have road trips the next three days.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good morning, @promiseacres , I hop


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We got the tractor safe and sound yesterday.  Took a few more hours ride than typical, but we had to go slow.  Now I have everyone’s cold!!  Ugh!!Hoping to take it easy today because we have road trips the next three days.


Congratulations  on the tractor  ! ...good luck with your cold,  the one that arrived here has been with us for two weeks so far ...we really are getting sick of it !


----------



## promiseacres

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> wow football!!  Has she played before?  Is she a tough cookie?  Hop so!  Hope you are to as you watch her get knocked around!!


I'm trying to figure out where you got football from playing catch to softball and tball....   all softball and tball for my kiddos (though pads would be nice for these sports at times) Though  dd1 is a tough cookie, didn't wear her face mask the first day and has a goose egg to show for it.  Anyways she'd play whatever game that was available but don't think football will be one.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was wondering that to lol. I was thinking typo.  Any ways the Kids are still sickos, oldest boys fever finally broke so he feels better.  Dh  and I have some tummy pains, sore throats and that's all folks. Anywho school today and chores yay. Oh new experience for me i used curbside at HEB and I made hubby pick it up moohaha. He said they said so your the one with a 100+ items. Lmao my bad lol but sick kids means i am not going and we need the groceries. Dh is the only one who can go places alone so yeah he got to do it. Not sure he was to happy about it but oh well i still cracked up about their reaction to my order
 My thought is the put a limit lol he said everyone else only had two bags where there were three baskets for us. Hehe okay i might be laughing all day randomly about this.


----------



## Baymule

My daughter uses that curb pick up too. As a working mom with 3 kids, it saves her so much time, she loves it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's was great i say that no taking the kids inside and exposing them to strep which has been going around from what i was told.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> I'm trying to figure out where you got football from playing catch to softball and tball....   all softball and tball for my kiddos (though pads would be nice for these sports at times) Though  dd1 is a tough cookie, didn't wear her face mask the first day and has a goose egg to show for it.  Anyways she'd play whatever game that was available but don't think football will be one.


Ohhhh, guess I need to get stronger   glasses!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> My daughter uses that curb pick up too. As a working mom with 3 kids, it saves her so much time, she loves it.


What’s curbside?  Is that where you can order your groceries at Walmart?  We haven’t done that because it’s soo far away, and we aren’t sophisticated enough ti figure it out...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Kinda of but through a different grocery store that as far as i know is only in Texas. You order online then you pick it up. I enjoyed not taking all the kids in.


----------



## Mini Horses

The curbside "order & pick up" has it's place -- and sure gets used at the store I work for demos.   Working families, those with kids -- like NOW with sick everywhere --- it's a good thing.   

It was so nice & sunny this morning, now overcast.   A front coming in tomorrow, maybe some light shower here & there, another front coming to blow it out -- bringing cooler temps.  But, not bad or really "cold".   "MAY" get to till this weekend.  

Busy, busy work week next week....it will be annoying for me.  LOL   Especially if the weather is great.   I'll gripe & manage it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cl people someone asking about the crib i have for sale i had pictures posted they said they were gonna come out tonight they asked for more pictures i sent them. I posted that it had gone through for kids but was in decent shape considering it only has scratches . It's a crib, dresser and changing table combo. I posted it for 100 expecting to get down. Well the same person said I didn't realize how beat up it was... Okay it's only scratch but yes i even posted that. They offered 75 for it which is fine. I am think it's a teen baised off the texts she was sending yesterday but either way read the post... We see if the come now or not. What do yall think did i post to high or no??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's a sticker in the drawer.


----------



## Alaskan

Looks fine to me


----------



## thistlebloom

I think your price is very good. I wouldn't cut it by 25% for sure. It's a pretty piece.
Stand your ground Texas woman!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just checking i thought i might have lost my mind (it being crazy doesnt count as lost at least not yet lol) said girl is texting other people's adds   pretty much saying see told you so as if i cared lol i just want to know of you want mine for the price if not go else were lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Just checking i thought i might have lost my mind (it being crazy doesnt count as lost at least not yet lol) said girl is texting other people's adds   pretty much saying see told you so as if i cared lol i just want to know of you want mine for the price if not go else were lol


People are nuts out there...I still keep getting weird texts from the whack job ‘with the aluminum foil hat’ as @rachels.haven said, about me wanting to buy a used microscope.  If she wants it, great, if not, someone else will come along!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

No coffee  on ? Nobody up ? ....where is the morning herd  ?........


----------



## Baymule

I'm up! BJ always gets up before I do, makes coffee and he usually has a couple pieces of toast, then he sits down in his recliner and goes back to sleep. So, courtesy of my husband, coffee is ready!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I'm up! BJ always gets up before I do, makes coffee and he usually has a couple pieces of toast, then he sits down in his recliner and goes back to sleep. So, courtesy of my husband, coffee is ready!


That was so weird to get on and nobody was here !...felt like a lamb left alone in the field...."I missed the  herd" ........goodmorning  everyone


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning back at you!!   Yep, I look at this as a place to "check in" and sometimes wonder where everyone went.   It's that time of year when we are "between" some things and "in the middle" of others...gardening, kidding, lambing, and the weather changes.  Personally, I was up at 6 and just moved slowly to the computer.  Tried to hear the news on TV but, reception is very bad last couple days.   Maybe I'll check it out in a few days, as to why.  Maybe antenna moved??   Who knows! 

Those of us in DST areas have that happening this weekend, so I heard.   LOL  I'm so up to date!   When I see 1 hr difference between phone & stove, I know.    Not very scientific, right?  It works.

Had an old fart appear in my driveway yesterday, looking for a buck.  Turns out he has3 does & a wether, maybe 5 miles away and wants the does bred.   Of course, he had no idea what breed he had & I explained season and year round issues.....so, to help, I went and looked at his animals.   The were extremely well fed and were NDs.   2 does were too young to breed, IMO. and the other had been with a buck 2 months ago.   She was acting totally buck!!    I'm thinking she may be a cystic ovary candidate, since he says she and now wether were together several months when he was intact.   The last mating was to another buck.   While she "may" be pregnant, not thinking that.   Anyway.....he's also got 2 feeder age/size calves, looking great but they aren't gonna bring in much more than he has spent.  He's thinking they are 500#, I'm not.  More like 400.

Anyway, advised him market $$ down but, sell and stop feed bill.    But, doe needed check for preg before going with another buck....at any rate, I had none to sell.  And my buck can't come to him as a rental.   Now, he wanted his doe to come to me and be bred...for a fee...but, she's got a problem in there, I'm sure.   Take her to a vet first....for preg check &/or ovary check.   A shot can often fix this.  We'll see.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mornjng yall Dh has no current loads today so we gonna have a fencing party if we can get the. Front field fenced off from the rest of the land i be atleast able.to use of 2 acre fieldfor the goats, our current calf and later her sister. Also when the other field is fence i probably put the pigs put there as well. We are gonna build a small barn out there 8 to 10 stalls big. I want to make sure to have room for birthing and bad weather. With the coyoties around i want every locked up at night.


----------



## promiseacres

Was up but not feeling well.... maybe it's time to see a doctor.... ugh. We cancelled our co op group...too many sick or on vacation.


----------



## Xerocles

I'm here, but trying to convert cubits to feet and inches. We're quickly reaching the "forty days and forty nights" of rain. So I figure if I can't do anything else, I should start on my ark.


----------



## Xerocles

BTW. I don't care what the rules say. I'm NOT including mosquitoes OR ticks.


----------



## thistlebloom

Well you guys get up at around 3:00 my time, and I'm not a good enough hostess to make coffee for anybody that early!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I was up pretty early as we had to hit the road again. Just getting on line now as I sit in the dr waiting room. Trying not to touch anything!!!  Just a check up for my neurologist. Can’t skip her, but it’s the last place I want to be!! Chris stayed in the car  we went to TS.  $.50 khaki Campbell ducks.  Hmmm. Just sold my ducks but did think I’d get a few in the spring but wanted Muscovy.  Thinking on it. Probably too much work right now. I’d only get 4. Never again will I have 43!!  So, we’ll see if I go back to TS after or not.   Hmmm?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hello??  I’m the first to get up??  Nooo way!!  Well, good morning everyone!!  Hope everyone is feeling better with their colds!! My son, Ben is coming to visit today!!  He can’t wait to introduce his dog Buck to Willy, my buckling.  Ben thinks I should sell him Willy for $60 so he could be the legal owner....not happening!!  He already asked if he could take him to college for the weekend!!  What a dumbo!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol you know that's just sounds like he would get attack well Willy that is by every girl in sight.


----------



## promiseacres

Morning. Still have the "crud" but it's better today. Of course it's cold outside again, 30's and some snow flurries...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Morning. Still have the "crud" but it's better today. Of course it's cold outside again, 30's and some snow flurries...


Sure hope you get better quickly, the crud has been here since February  16th and doesn't  want to go anywhere !


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! I slept late. I woke up at 3, rolled over and the room started spinning. Opening my eyes made it worse, so I closed them. It took over an hour to go back to sleep. When I woke up, the dizziness was gone. BJ is coming down with something, he’s coughing and barking like a seal. Today is sunny and beautiful , I’ll be in the garden. We have a couple of sunny days before the rain comes back. We’ll have our little granddaughters from Saturday morning to Thursday night. Their parents are going to Aruba, first trip together, just them, since they got married almost 14 year and 3 kids ago. They really need this!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Good morning! I slept late. I woke up at 3, rolled over and the room started spinning. Opening my eyes made it worse, so I closed them. It took over an hour to go back to sleep. When I woke up, the dizziness was gone. BJ is coming down with something, he’s coughing and barking like a seal. Today is sunny and beautiful , I’ll be in the garden. We have a couple of sunny days before the rain comes back. We’ll have our little granddaughters from Saturday morning to Thursday night. Their parents are going to Aruba, first trip together, just them, since they got married almost 14 year and 3 kids ago. They really need this!


Better make sure me maw and pa paw get some rest too...kids sure can wear you out


----------



## Mini Horses

@Duckfarmerpa1  you aren't first up -- just first to post. LOL  Scary, isn't it??   Overcast & rain here....not a wake & shine morn.

@Xerocles  -- still raining there?  It's here, again, today.  Even a drop in temps thanks to the Northern front blowing in to join the rains.   Not heavy but, continual light, cold rains.  Crappy out.  Totally ruined my plans to till in the garden this weekend.

So, with rain & overcast I did some computer reports and been enjoying a slow morning.   Went out and tossed some scratch to chickens.  Goats were calmly laying in the barns, so no reason to get them up & butting around in there.   Quietly slid on out and will toss hay into their field when rain gives me a break.   No biggie.   Don't have to be to work until 3:   so I can float for a while.

Breakfast at 6 am  was some beef stew from a pot I made for dinner yesterday.   Some freezer meals I planned for later in March when the reset season at stores is in full gear.  Those days you want a good meal -- without the prep!   Heat & eat.    Keeps me on track with good food, not junk.   It will be a change from the chicken & chilies, Italian,  etc. already done.

You guys who are sicky....take care & rest.  You need to.  My stash of Lysol sprays & wipes is sure in use!   I keep wipes in my & hand sanitizer in car/truck....I have plenty of Purell.   Maybe  could sell some!  A morning show says some are on Amazon or eBay for $1299. ??? Yep....can't believe anyone is so desperate. You know, if you have aloe vera you can add alcohol, mix & have sanitizer gel.  I always have Aloe for summer...use before sun exposure and you won't burn.  If you are already burned, use to help ease discomfort.  My PSA for today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> We’ll have our little granddaughters from Saturday morning to Thursday



OH, no -- Pa Paw getting sick...DGDs coming??   Yikes.   Stick him a hot, steamy shower stall.  Wash him in alcohol.   ….  hmmm


----------



## thistlebloom

Mornin'! Kind of yukky outside.Supposed to get rain, sometime, maybe. I see no one made coffee yet so I'll share. Big pot of fresh perked with 40% cream to go in it. 😁

Sorry for everyone still fighting the crud, I made a gallon of fresh salsa and put a giant head of garlic in it, lol. We dive in to it every time we have been around others. 
 Last Saturday at the horse symposium, which was packed, I came back to my seat after lunch and took a long drink of water. After awhile I noticed that somebody had shoved all the chairs to the left and my papers were in front of my friends chair to the right, and so on down the row. The  more I thought about it the more I was convinced I had just swigged out of the gals water bottle on my left.   My empty was sitting there next to the one I had taken a generous drink from and I knew I didn't have two bottles.
I had trouble concentrating on what the speaker was saying after that. Kept imagining little green bugs in a frenzy of multiplying in my body.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well today i need to fix some fencing for the pigs they learned to get out and eat my eggs now its war.  The. Other thing is the front field had to get done this weekend. I need them out front and eating pasture. I don't want them near my human babies. Oh and the chicks(in side eggs) are starting to hatch its muntanty they are due for 3 more days the brats. Lots to do with bigger infested kids. Youngest boy is acting like he starting to get it. The oldest is over it, oldest boy is still snotty and the baby still has it. So far i am good just mild sore throat(more allergy it seems) Dh is fine. Lots of fun we see if I can get out of my pjs today the other day didn't get a chance to change... I think they trying to make me lose it completely. Anyways off to work i go hi ho hi ho  i also get to go to the feed store and you know what they finally have chicks and ducklings lol. Like there isnt enough in the incubator already. I might buy some veggie plants to get a head start on my garden since i am behind and I am going to buy a school curriulium before i go completely insane ok an going now. The goat yelling at me through the window...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am not the only one!! I do the same thing thistle but i do that with my kids they steal my cup. The other day I eat one of the sickos do that i had to wash my glass before i drank from it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1  you aren't first up -- just first to post. LOL  Scary, isn't it??   Overcast & rain here....not a wake & shine morn.
> 
> @Xerocles  -- still raining there?  It's here, again, today.  Even a drop in temps thanks to the Northern front blowing in to join the rains.   Not heavy but, continual light, cold rains.  Crappy out.  Totally ruined my plans to till in the garden this weekend.
> 
> So, with rain & overcast I did some computer reports and been enjoying a slow morning.   Went out and tossed some scratch to chickens.  Goats were calmly laying in the barns, so no reason to get them up & butting around in there.   Quietly slid on out and will toss hay into their field when rain gives me a break.   No biggie.   Don't have to be to work until 3:   so I can float for a while.
> 
> Breakfast at 6 am  was some beef stew from a pot I made for dinner yesterday.   Some freezer meals I planned for later in March when the reset season at stores is in full gear.  Those days you want a good meal -- without the prep!   Heat & eat.    Keeps me on track with good food, not junk.   It will be a change from the chicken & chilies, Italian,  etc. already done.
> 
> You guys who are sicky....take care & rest.  You need to.  My stash of Lysol sprays & wipes is sure in use!   I keep wipes in my & hand sanitizer in car/truck....I have plenty of Purell.   Maybe  could sell some!  A morning show says some are on Amazon or eBay for $1299. ??? Yep....can't believe anyone is so desperate. You know, if you have aloe vera you can add alcohol, mix & have sanitizer gel.  I always have Aloe for summer...use before sun exposure and you won't burn.  If you are already burned, use to help ease discomfort.  My PSA for today.


At dinner last Sunday, my friend pulled out her can of Lysol, it said on the back, it actually kills the Corona virus!!  It must have meant a different strain since there’s no cure!!


----------



## promiseacres

@Duckfarmerpa1   My understanding is that the common cold is a "corona" virus and this is a new strain.  somehow it's worse for older, elderly people but not as big as problem for infants and children since kids regularly have some immunity to colds. IDK I'm not worried, next week they'll be something else to worry about.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But the kids are having trouble getting the plow ready for me.


And it still has no power steering right?  



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Dh is the only one who can go places alone so yeah he got to do it. Not sure he was to happy about it but oh well


Hey if he wants to eat he can contribute to the process.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Kinda of but through a different grocery store that as far as i know is only in Texas. You order online then you pick it up. I enjoyed not taking all the kids in.


Hannaford has "Hannaford to go", they have a number of parking spaces marked just for that. And I always see several store employees working the aisles and filling orders. Not a job I would want, I don't even care all that much for shopping for myself!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> What do yall think did i post to high or no??


No, I found something similar at WallyWorld for over $300. Looks to me from the pictures like it is in pretty good shape. What I wonder is WHY are you selling it, you have a new baby that can use it!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol you know that's just sounds like he would get attack well Willy that is by every girl in sight.


Probably why he wants Willy; he's a chick magnet!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And it still has no power steering right?


Yep... still no power steering.

Had to have a kid help me get it out of our parking lot...  so many boy toys that I have to go back and forth a bunch at low speed to turn around.

While plowing it isn't quite as tough to steer since at speed a tiny bit of power steering kicks in.

But dang all!  One rental parking lot I didn't plow up to...  no space for me to turn if they park in the front half...and the last 2 times I was plowing they had parked in the front half....  so I skipped it...  they only had maybe 4 inches accumulation...  so eh..

But then,  OF COURSE, the well went out... well guy had to drive up, first time he went up and down he made it...

But he went back to the shop for parts, came back, fixed it up...  and then leaving got stuck!!

He said due to liability he didn't want me to pull him out with the truck... and the kids shoveled for an hour but couldn't get him back on the road (his one tire was just slightly off, and he couldn't pop it back up onto the road)... so he called a tow truck.



That bill is going to be HUGE, HUGE, HUGE!!!


----------



## promiseacres

@Alaskan that really sucks... seems the truck driver should take some of the responsibility for getting stuck.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH made it.
still under the weather


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. DH made it.
> still under the weath


Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We have a smaller one (play pen with add bedding she sleeps in during the day at night we co sleep) we use as thats in my daughter's room its taking up alot of room. It's almost 80 in long and about 4ft wide. We have a toddler bed for when she older and most of the time we switch them to a twin early because mine dont have enough room to sleep on the toddler beds. The kids are coughing and stuff some but other wise the seem better. So far 6 chicks have finished hatching. The ducklings should start soon and more chicks to come as well.


----------



## promiseacres

Finally a live litter!
Photos are on my bunny thread.     
Just up from a nap and DD1 told me we had bunnies. BTW coffee has totally lost it's flavor with this cold I have...very disappointing.  Still drinking it but... ack. I kept the woodburner going today as I was so cold this morning now it's really hot... this morning it was in the teens now it's 46F... drinking cold water now.

Hoping I can get the gumption to make cookies with the girls... we made soft pretzels yesterday. And I we made cookie dough yesterday.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> @Alaskan that really sucks... seems the truck driver should take some of the responsibility for getting stuck.




I am thinking that too.... wondering if his truck only has 2 wheel drive????

Because today I got a bit into the squishy snow edge with the old falling apart Jeep....I gunned it and popped right out.   

No problem really....  so I wonder about him....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Finally a live litter!


Very nice to hear!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....planned sleeping in but my achy body felt otherwise. "Springing" forward hasn't made a difference.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hope you get to feeling better


You too Barb!!  How is Leon?

i forgot it was Spring forward, and woke up two hours early because Chris was cooking turkey at 3am...so by 4 it smelled great....I’m going to be whooped later...ugh.  People coming to pick out and reserve bunnies today.  We had kits yesterday...8, but 3 were dead.  What can you do?  Our new pig Wilber really likes it here!


----------



## Mini Horses

I slept in this morning....and awoke to DST.   The extra sleep will make up for the time change.   Enjoying coffee -- have some  -- it's in the kitchen waiting for you.     

It's a cold start here.  29 and heavy frost.  Things are white  and glistening in the sun.  It's the last of the cold front that blew thru yesterday.   Burning off fast!   57 predicted and it should be there by early afternoon.   No wind, so maybe I will get that metal roof panel replaced!!   That would be awesome.   LOL  It's been windy most days for past week.  Hey, maybe I can get the coop cleaned out if it remains still.   My weather reports show only a light breeze later.   TWO jobs in one day??   woohoo.   Garden gold.

Now, if it's just dry enough to till?   No, I can't imagine THAT much luck in one day.   I mean,  really?  Could that happen here?    We all know how that goes.   But, it will be light later, right? DST has a little mind boggling benefit.  

Everyone enjoy a great "homesteading day"


----------



## Jesusfreak101

😪coffee ugh who decided t
This spring forward nonsense... both boys joined us in bed so that make five people on a queen size bed... it's a clown bed
. I wonder if the animals care about the spring forward. Today is cleaning and making school. Along with fencing and some fun maybe depends on what happens.does gardening count as fun i need to till and start planting i am pretty late.


----------



## Bruce

The animals can't read a clock, they don't care as long as you go out and feed them at the appropriate "sun time".


----------



## promiseacres

Putting coffee on.... I really miss sleeping at night....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone....its supposed to rain today, but still be warm.  Chris thinks we’re through the home stretch.  He’s sooo excited because he hates winter.  I wish it were that easy....hope everyone has a great day....everyone mostly feeling better yet???


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I know what you mean promise..hopefully you start feeling better so you can sleep better. A friend of mine is coming over for alittle bit today so i am going to clean like crazy for a bit and get school and chores done. Should be fun.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I know what you mean promise..hopefully you start feeling better so you can sleep better. A friend of mine is coming over for alittle bit today so i am going to clean like crazy for a bit and get school and chores done. Should be fun.


Enjoy your visit with your friend


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee PA, sorry you are still feeling crummy. 
I have the day to myself today, but am needing to go into town to the feed store and Costco. Darn! That's half a day shot.
Still haven't thrown the new saddle on my girl yet. The sky has been dribbling half heartedly all weekend and I'm not in a hurry to get it wet. I really need to get over it.


----------



## Baymule

Just got caught up. We have our 5 and 3 year old grand daughters, my sister has the almost 13 year old. Their parents have taken a much deserved vacation to Aruba and will be back late Thursday night. It's drizzly rain here and just blah. The girls are keeping us busy and we are having a blast with them. BJ's chest cold is much better, he thought he was going to start the burn pile this morning and I put my foot down. NO! Probably more like stomping my foot on his neck, LOL LOL. Drizzling rain, coldish, smoke and him just now feeling better. Can anyone say relapse? Not on my watch!


----------



## thistlebloom

Sounds like a hilarious good time at your house! Hope your little ring tailed tooter goes to sleep early and wakes up late so she doesn't wear you out too bad.


----------



## Baymule

Bedtime last night started around 7:30, brush teeth, read stories piled up in our bed. It was 9:00 before the ring tailed tooter ran down and conked out. I hear her waking up!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on 
Feeling a bit better. actually slept all night


----------



## Baymule

PA, glad you are feeling better . My husband said he’s ready to go to the doctor. He’s still coughing up crud, no fever, but just feels blah. 
Ring tailed tooter is in my lap watching Tom and Jerry cartoons. I’ll have to wake up the 5 year old in a bit. Daughter hired babysitter to go to their house from 8-4 Monday-Wednesday to give us a break. Whew! Rainy days, can only take so much cartoons. LOL plus taking care of their dogs twice a day. Thursday we’ll take them to Dairy Queen for ice cream, then to a movie. Then I’ll wait with them at their house until their parents get home.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just breaking light....of course, I've been up since the "real" time and waiting is annoying.     But appreciate the light later, after work.    You adjust, like it or not.

Long 12 hr day yesterday, again today....at work.   Last year for it.     I like to work, really I do -- just not so much at once.  

I have to get out there and feed.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all. Yesterday I got alot accomplished. Only two things really left to clean(inside, outside doesn't count) laundry and organizing the school area. Well we had fun yesterday. I did  not get alot of time just to hang out. But it was still fun. Every time I would start to sit to talk someone needed something. So hopefully we get to hang out again. They are moving at the end of the month to Newton tx 5 1/2hrs away😢. The 3 oldest all have a friend they love to play with now we'll have to go visit them at the new house.


----------



## Baymule

Newton? There’s not a whole lot in Newton. What kind of work do they do? Or will they commute to a nearby town. It’s beautiful country, green and forests.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I didn’t clean yesterday like I always do on Mondays... it was too darned nice!! Raining the next few days, can do it now. Ben comes today. That’s great. We were verrrry busy yesterday with the great weather!!!!!  Here’s some ‘selfies’ of my pot belly pig Portly.  She’s a riot


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule said:


> Newton? There’s not a whole lot in Newton. What kind of work do they do? Or will they commute to a nearby town. It’s beautiful country, green and forests.


He works in the oil field 14 days on 14 days off. Their entire family lives in a small town in Louisiana so they want her  to be able to have help. Instead of a 5 he commute he have a 10 hr commute. But their family will be a 1hr away so if she needs help she can get it with out feeling bad about asking friends. She knows she can call us when ever she just feels bad about it. We have already been planning a trip to go out there. And if they let us we help them move and get settled in so they can have a easier time.  They homeschool as well but they have their girls and outside electives. We haven't done that yet alot of the co-op are 1000 for one child and that's expensive for us. I whether find something else.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Sourland said:


> Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop.  I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply.  It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days.  Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator.  Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started.  Stop in to say, "Good Morning".
> 
> Sour your temporary coffee man.


That looks like a very very humble, yet strong start, Keep up the good work, I myself wanted to have my own coffee shop. good to hear someone is doing it now.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I didn’t clean yesterday like I always do on Mondays... it was too darned nice!! Raining the next few days, can do it now. Ben comes today. That’s great. We were verrrry busy yesterday with the great weather!!!!!  Here’s some ‘selfies’ of my pot belly pig Portly.  She’s a riotView attachment 70738View attachment 70739View attachment 70740


He seems so tame, and quiet, and extremely lazy!! hehehehe I love her. I bet she's a handful.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone!!  I can hear my goat moms bawling since they were separated last night for weaning.  This is tough. Can anyone give me an idea of how long the bawling will go on?.    Plus, Chris went to the dr yesterday...first time, in, about 25 years.  He didn’t let me go in with him.  The6 talked him into a shingles vaccination.  They said it would make him sore.  He can barely move today!!  If I was in there, I’d have said no, based on what you all said.  Now, he’ll be miserable for a few days?  And I pray that’s all that comes out of it.  I teased him, and said...’does this mean you’re going to be useless today?’  He said...‘I’m always useless’.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all okay tonight i don't care what i cook she eating her entire plate new of discussion. Ok so i dont know if i have ever mentioned this but both my oldest daughter and my self are borderline hypoglycemic and if we dont eat enough pritieb before bed we will wake up at some point throwing up. Well come 3:22 this morning Lucy my oldest woke up and I took her to the bathroom where she got sick. She lauded back down for a bit then i had her eat a banana just incase it wasnt her blood sugar. Well after she ate she felt better and since it was four am she went to bed. Of course all the commotion work up the baby who then thought it was play time. So let's just say since i went to bed at 11:30ish sleep was in short supply. Today is school, house work, farm chores and I need to make sure i clean the goat house/cow house /Some chickens house lol out and add new being. It's probably going to feel like a long day.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'll take a nap for you. You're welcome. 😄


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol you nap thief lol i wish i don't trust the inmates here they either escape or break something lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

When momma milking goat i am to cute


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My son just called...he is sooo upset.  He is on spring break from college.  They just extended the break for two weeks due to the Corona virus.  He’s furious because he’s missing out on two weeks of learning.  They are goin* to send email assignments, but it won’t be the same for this kid.  He is so driven....    When he called, I was literally on my way out the door to visit my aunt in the nursing home.  So, I called ahead to see if it was ok.  Nope, they shut down visitors.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.

@Duckfarmerpa1 it's absolutely crazy isn't it? There are whole public school systems around us shutting down.  I don't understand how all families that depend on the schools as their babysitter will function for weeks of kids being home.
At my house it'll be normal school in any case.

The two new kits are doing great, two were peanuts...another box went in yesterday bit so far the doe thinks it's a place to launge.
Been saddle/saddle pad shopping for my dd1.... it's been fun, I think I have everything picked out.


----------



## Baymule

Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee PA. Watching Tom and Jerry cartoons with the granddaughters. We are going to take them to a movie this afternoon and go to Dairy Queen for ice cream. Their parents come back tonight, their plane lands at 5-something in Dallas. This has been so special to us. They are only little one time, then they are pre-teens and Mamaw and Papaw are no longer cool. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, all four kids are awake ironically baymule we are also watching Tom and Jerry its one of my kids favorites lol. Rocking little one for her nap. The 2 year old was very unhappy daddy wouldnt take him with him to work(picking up loads and dropping them off) poor guy just wants to with his daddy all the time. Only if he knew he would be stuck in his carseat all day. I have been thinking of talking to dh about kids at work dat so they can see what he does and so i can get a mini break lol.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks for the coffee PA. Watching Tom and Jerry cartoons with the granddaughters. We are going to take them to a movie this afternoon and go to Dairy Queen for ice cream. Their parents come back tonight, their plane lands at 5-something in Dallas. This has been so special to us. They are only little one time, then they are pre-teens and Mamaw and Papaw are no longer cool. Everyone have a great day!


How is the hubby feeling?  Did BJ go to the dr?  Hope he used lots of hand sanitizer!!!!!😀👍


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Had to get up at 5 to do chores... but got absolutely noooo sleep due to stress.  Going to be a tough day, and we have a fullllll day! Ugh!!!!!  On the up side... the new milk machine came this morning 😀❤️👍😍👏. Please let it not be junk


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I hope it works for you


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just saying the mass hysteria over a cold virus is stupid. People need to stop drinking the koolade that they are on. The earth will continue to spin. Dh told me they shut down two fire departments, a emt service station, and a hospital because someone at the hospital thought they had it. I know you can't fix stupid but knocking sense into people need to happen. France is shutting down business because of it. Let's just say if you dont work no money equals for most no food for their babies honestly not ok.


----------



## Baymule

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> How is the hubby feeling?  Did BJ go to the dr?  Hope he used lots of hand sanitizer!!!!!😀👍


Yes, went yesterday. He got a shot of antibiotics, steroids and a breather thingy. He is feeling better. The 5 year old has fever, no movie today. BJ has gone to "his room" to draw and have some peace and quiet. LOL LOL 

Spring break has been extended to March 20 here and nursing homes are on lockdown, no visitors. The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo has been cancelled, one of the biggest in the country, if not the biggest.


----------



## rachels.haven

It's a bad cold where around 20% people need hospitalization and a decent mortality rate, higher for older people. It's a cold that is nothing to sneeze at. Extremely contagious too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am not saying it's not dangerous, the flu is dangerous as well for older folks and those with weak immune systems. My thought is that the country doesnt stop for everything under the sun i do believe that are blowing this up to a point where its ridiculous and causing more harm by doing so. Also for all we know we could have already had this virus and are just now able to recognise the strain. I am not saying not to be careful just saying there a line and shutting everything down seems to be a bit much and playing on everyone's fear and its not right.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not a person to get all bent out of shape over stuff..... but I am all for the shutting down some of the travel and large gatherings, so that we can hopefully contain it before it gets to the proportions that china has.  There is an article of how FEW cases there are in Taiwan..... Back door to China...... because when they got word they took immediate precautions and put quarantines into effect and such.  I would rather they shut things down for a couple extra weeks right now and prevent a nationwide spread until they get a little better handle on how it is spread.... there are too many theories on that.  
I saw where they shut down the Houston Livestock show and rodeo... Most all sports will be postponed, and cancelled as there are just too many people at these arenas....
Just heard that our  62nd annual Highland County Maple festival is being "postponed" also.  First time ever.  Hate it but I honestly think it is smart.  On a good weekend day they can get over 50,000 people there.

There has been no known cases of this particular strain of the corona virus ever seen in humans since they have been testing viruses and bacteria..... 
A "new type" just like when Sars came into the radar.  We need to pay attention to this.
I agree that the "normal" flu is dangerous to many and much more so to others.  There are alot of deaths from the different flu strains and we are chasing the car every year with vaccinations as we vaccinate for last years strains.... but for some it may help trigger a partial response to the immune system and may help.  And NO,  I DO NOT GET A FLU SHOT. 
However, this virus seems to be more virulent before there are any symptoms.... and for longer.  So I would rather see them try to stop it now than to have that many more get sick from a couple of weeks of pre symptom exposure.  
Schools are one place that everything gets passed back and forth.  It won't kill the kids to stay out for a little bit.  I do feel for the parents that depend on the schools for their kids "babysitting" during the day.  And children seem to be lees affected than the elderly and the immune compromised.....  but they carry every  cold/virus/bacteria/ known to man to everyone and it goes back and forth.  So let them be out a little longer and maybe get this thing stopped before it gets too entrenched. 

It's killing our stock market, but it is not due to any "failing" of the economy.... just the disruption.  It will get better as soon as they can get this under some sort of control.


----------



## Baymule

I agree with @farmerjan. Words of wisdom.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X 100   same feelings here !


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Yes, went yesterday. He got a shot of antibiotics, steroids and a breather thingy. He is feeling better. The 5 year old has fever, no movie today. BJ has gone to "his room" to draw and have some peace and quiet. LOL LOL
> 
> Spring break has been extended to March 20 here and nursing homes are on lockdown, no visitors. The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo has been cancelled, one of the biggest in the country, if not the biggest.


I’m glad you didn’t go to the movies...I was actually thinking about you guys....maybe not a great place right now?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I have to say that I agree with @farmerjan too.  All the colleges around here look like they are going to not just extend spring break, but end the year on line.  My son and I listened to a podcast together from a scientist involved in working on the cure.  He said, that, the people who are freaking out need to calm down, but those who aren’t alarmed, need to be.  He said, that this isn’t going away in a month...it could be 3-6 months even longer.  He said, they could create a vaccine tomorrow, but, the issue is, it can’t be tested, so they wouldn’t know if it’s safe.  So, to prove a vaccine works and is safe is going to take time.  Perhaps the elderly are the ones Most affected right now, but the young people...like my son, are likely carriers, so they are shutting down these places to prevent the spread.  He said there have been huge illnesses every 100 years...the plague, the Spanish flu, etc...this is ours.  It may be ‘just a cold’ but, so WAS the flu.  I still feel that I’m not going to stay home and curl up.  We are still going to a farm auction Saturday...hoping there won’t be many people there?  But, while I’m out, I’m carrying handiwipes and hand sanitizer.  I realize these things don’t kill this thing, but perhaps it will help keep me from getting the other germs out there, so if I do come down with it...I’ll be better prepared.  And, as I said, in the other thread...if I die, at least I got to have my farm.  But...please, everyone, think before you run out for an errand....


----------



## Mini Horses

Like West Nile virus in horses....some died, some got thru it with some really bad & some not bad at all situations...before a vaccine.   Scary stuff but, life needs to go on.  

I'm ok with big group shut downs.  While no visitors at nursing homes may sound harsh/cruel -- it is also one of the best methods to keep from carrying the virus in to these frail people.

"This, too, shall pass."    

I'm gonna hop into bed -- early morning coming soon!   Need some ZZZZs before the coffee wakeup call.


----------



## Alaskan

I just think this is all a huge problem for the people who are losing pay.

If it were only a 1 or 2 week shut down... but if they really think it will go on for 6 months?  

People will lose their cars, their homes....

I worry that way more could die from starvation than from the virus.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We are going to the Feed store this morning. Then we may venture to Walmart. Hopefully it won’t be full of panicked people. We haven’t been anywhere since this coronavirus stuff began. 

Our daughter is a professor at Tyler Junior College and said she thinks they will finish out the year online. Her husband starts his new job in Odessa on March 18, they accepted an offer on their house while on vacation and will have to move out soon. Buyer wants to close April 9. Her and the girls will be living in a borrowed RV trailer at our house and their belongings packed in PODS dropped on our property. Then they have to find/buy a house and move. DD has a job interview a week from today in Midland. She’s watching house prices drop like a rock in the Midland Odessa area due to the drop in oil prices, like $10,000-$20,000 drops. It’s crazy.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> She’s watching house prices drop like a rock in the Midland Odessa area due to the drop in oil prices, like $10,000-$20,000 drops. It’s crazy.


That's good. They sold BEFORE the panic price drop, and now get to buy in a buyer's market. Buy low, sell high. Classic. And probably worth living in an RV for a few weeks....especially on Mamaw's land, for "OMG ...its packed and I need" moments.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning @Alaskan ...I have the same fears about people losing jobs and homes, etc.  We are big time savers, so, we could be fine if we never made another penny.  But, that’s not the way our friends are, my Dad, who had a stroke, now spend money like it’s water. my brother...cancer survivor...is a professor at Pitt.  I’m very glad they’re finishing on.line!!  Well..I hope everyone has a nice day on the farms....not out in this crazy situation...   @Baymule ...wash your hands a ton at Walmart!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Going to feed store and walmart today also  ....yuck, but gotta do it..


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is great this AM.    Light rains here, well were here & mostly stopped.  Last night I got an email to cancel a demo job for today.  I'm fine with that as it wasn't a fun one, LOL.   But, I will go do some resets instead.    I expect a lot of the demos will drop & reschedule so food isn't being served!    

I am another concerned for those whose jobs/work is affected.  Many families cannot sustain such things.   They are lowering many requirements at local food banks to assist but, it's still an issue.   Plus school closings can impact working parents adversely.

@Baymule I'm glad your kids were able to sell fast.  Of course, DD will be sleeping in that RV alone many nights....being parked at YOUR house.  LOL.    You are right, they grow fast and no longer think we are "fun".  My only is 18 next month.  She's driving, working, school sr, and neither I or her mom see her much.

Isn't this the DD you guys moved there to be closer to???   Will you all be moving again?


----------



## farmerjan

There is now one confirmed case in Harrisonburg, Va...... one hour north of here.   I am in agreement with shutting down the big events where it can be spread easily.  For the greatest majority it will just run it's course and then everyone will  be okay.  So let's just slow it down for a few weeks.   I don't think that there will be alot of lost jobs, but that they will be only suspended.  And maybe this is what some need to start thinking further than the next paycheck....... Maybe that sounds hard, but people need to start thinking a little more about their life than tomorrow..... like maybe next month??????  6 months down the road???????  People won't starve if they just use a little common sense and if they don't have it,  then they are going to get a wake up to what many people face.   I for one do not feel especially sorry for most.  That may sound hard, but it has been preached to many for a long time that they need to start looking toward their futures,  and the newer, younger generations don't seem to think it applies to them.

I agree that there is some sort of "catastrophe"  that comes along every 100 years so to speak.  If this is ours, then it will be a cake walk compared to what has happened in the past with things like the black plague and the Spanish Flu.   Comparatively, this flu will have less deaths percentage wise if people  just do things like use more caution. 
I am going to make a trip to the grocery store for some of the things I want to put back on the shelves, like soups and things I have been using up since I  came back home.  I am not going to panic over it.

This may affect our cattle prices too, so we are possibly facing a greatly decreased income and we are going to have to sell some,  because we will run out of hay and silage if we try to keep them all.  I will probably  go test some farms, but I am also going to be careful.  My job keeps me much more  "isolated" than many jobs.  I will have to worry about things like our lab being able to run samples, and transportation of the samples to the labs, via UPS. 
I honestly believe that it will subside in numbers, in a month or so,  I also believe that there will be more "confirmed cases"  and that there will be more people that actually have it or have had it, than they realize because they have an immune system that will fight it off and then they will have an immunity to it after that.  If a person has a mild case, and doesn't get tested, they may never know they have had it.  They will get over it and go on, just like any other flu or cold bug that they have had in the past.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

On other news lol we getting our new buckling tomorrow i am excited. Isnt he pretty


----------



## thistlebloom

Handsome boy! Love those long ears.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@farmerjan , you and I sure think a lot alike!  I also agree that this should be a wake up call for those who don’t plan ahead...and save money!!  We are still going to the auction tomorrow.  I called to make sure they are having it.  It’s in a large building.  Perhaps less people will go and we’ll make our like bandits?!  I, too, am hoping that this doesn’t take hold for too long.  We are still going on as though life is normal.  Chris refuses to buy more toilet paper...    but, we do have a ton at our buildings in town.  i Do believe you are right that prices will drop in the industry.  I’m willing to bet I’m going to be stuck with a ton of bunnies, because people won’t be spending on those types of extras this month for Easter......I really want to get an ice cream cone at McDonald’s tomorrow...but probably not a good idea.  . @Jesusfreak101 ...very cute buckling...I, too am a sucker for ears!!  Hope you have good luck with him, he’s a looker!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule I'm glad your kids were able to sell fast.  Of course, DD will be sleeping in that RV alone many nights....being parked at YOUR house.  LOL.    You are right, they grow fast and no longer think we are "fun".  My only is 18 next month.  She's driving, working, school sr, and neither I or her mom see her much.
> 
> *Isn't this the DD you guys moved there to be closer to???   Will you all be moving again?*



Yes, we moved here to be close to our daughter and her family. It's been a great 5 years. NO! We are not moving to west Texas. We are happy here and don't want to move. They may be there a few years and move back to east Texas, then we'd have to move again. Not happening. 

Joe said tell you Hi.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning all. We’re on the way to the auction. It’s in a very large building. I’m hoping most people don’t show. We’re going to stop st TS and get some goat feed that I can’t get locally. Lots of hand sand sanitizer. Wearing gloves since it’s soo cold too.  Not getting ice cream at McDonald’s so I had a ice cream sandwich for breakfast 😀❤️👍😍


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffeee thank you promise, morning started after my son had an accident in my bed    i didn't want to get up. The same kid couldn't fall asleep until after a 11 last night.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Coffeee thank you promise, morning started after my son had an accident in my bed    i didn't want to get up. The same kid couldn't fall asleep until after a 11 last night.


When a kid pees the bed-YOUR bed and you don't want to go through the motions of changing sheets in the middle of the night, a heavy towel or two laid over the wet spot will do just fine until morning. The things we do for desperately needed sleep...….. When my daughter was small, she would pee her bed, get up, change her nightgown and panties, walk down the hall, going PAST the bathroom, get in bed with me and pee on me before morning. Yeah, I get it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Smokey is here they goats and calf are adjusting. I am gonna see if he will take a bottle but won't be the end if he wont.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
We've done the heavy towel trick.... 
Making Breakfast then a family day...DH is going wood cutting probably. No church.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning promise, our church also decided to shut down. So we gonna be working in the farm things and hanging out.


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty sure this kit has a good idea... back to bed!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol funny and so cute


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Anyone just completely distracted with this virus? A part of me says just hunker down and get through it day by day. Another says I needed a kid break prior the world going crazy and now that is going to be a hundred times harder to do. State parks are closing in neighboring states... I pray indiana doesn't close theirs. Getting into the woods would be lovely.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning, all!!    

Pretty normal here...coffee, chores, may go to work or may stay home.  How normal is that?!     Schools closed, government offices only by phone, email, etc., shelves empty in so many stores that there is little shopping....LOL, yeah, normal. Many area offices are doing work from home....traffic is very light.  Of course, I live out of that situation but, nice for others.  No kids here for school and I don't need any gov't or store items.  Nice.  Normal.

Most of my demo jobs are cancelled to a reschedule file.   OK.   

Laundry is done.  No grass to cut. This is shaping into a pretty slack day.   Guess I'll look at the resets for this week and may go to work for a few hrs and maybe something else will shape up for later in week that's more exciting.

 This is me for a while...…like the world retired around me.


----------



## Baymule

I start a new job today. Yup, going back to work. Last year was a financial disaster. The truck went into the shop 4 times, the bills were $2,000+ and the last breakdown was $4500. The car broke down, more $$$, and the Kawasaki mule broke down-just the parts were $2,000. With the first breakdown, we put it on a credit card to spread out the cost over several months, which normally would work out just fine. but the hits just kept coming. At one time, the only thing running was the tractor and we joked about riding that to town. 

In November, my husband had cataract surgery. There were 3 tiers of lenses. The first tier, Medicare and the supplement would pay 100%. The 2nd tier corrected a little more, the 3rd tier corrected the stigmatism and long and short distance vision. He wanted thee 3rd tier so badly, but was going to settle for tier #1 because of cost. This was a one time surgery, no going back later to redo it and get the upgrade. I insisted that he get Tier #3 because it would improve the rest of his life. The price tag was $5,000. Yeah, ouch. 

ONE crisis we could have handled, even two, but we kept getting sh!t at and hit. 

We have argued about me getting a job to get things paid off. We are making more than the payments, but owing that much money puts me in a very bad mood. It will take too long to get things back to where I am happy. We did not want to sell assets and now with the stock market in the toilet, I wouldn't take the loss anyway. I am not one to dither about whining, so finally I made an appointment for a job interview and TOLD my husband, this is what I am going to do. I was hired. I go in today from 1-4 for training. 

I will be working in an assisted living facility in a nearby town. With the covid-19 virus going around, what a stroke of luck. I will be in a lockdown situation and not having the public breathing, coughing and sneezing in my face all day. I figure I will work for the next 6 months or so. It will be hard, we are raising 50 Cornish Cross chicks, 2 feeder pigs, a big garden and I will have lots to do. BJ is on board and will do all he can to help me.  We will get this done.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You will get through this - you're taking steps instead of sitting back and crying in your coffee.  Good luck in the new venture!

I watched the stock market tank again this morning and wondered if my retirement just got yanked out from under me...


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> You will get through this - you're taking steps instead of sitting back and crying in your coffee.  Good luck in the new venture!
> 
> I watched the stock market tank again this morning and wondered if my retirement just got yanked out from under me...



I look at our investments and figure the DRIP (dividend reinvestment program) will just buy more stock...…. The world may stop, but it can't stop spinning for very long. Life will come back to it's own level of abnormal and will resume. It may take awhile for the stock market to recover. My Mom always said, the stock market always came down, but it always came back up and it went higher than it was when it came down. Wise woman, my Mom was. Just hang in there FEM, it will take awhile, but it will get better.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I start a new job today. Yup, going back to work.


Good for you Bay! With the expenses you've had, I would have been DIW a long time ago. I've had some nasty $ expenses this year, and am considering going back into the work force myself, albeit part time. Need to rebuild that nest egg.
I've used the KISS system here, so chores are minimal and quick for me. Nothing like the responsibilities you and most of the regular posters on here have. 
The assisted living center concerns me a little. May be on lockdown, but those bugs seem to find a way in, in spite of isolation. So tired of hearing about this Covid 19 thing. That's all that's on the news anymore. But still, those in our age group ARE more at risk, and even though you sound strong enough to take on anything nature can throw at you, with BJ's background, it would be a shame to bring any "presents" home.
Love and hope.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I will have lots to do. BJ is on board and will do all he can to help me. We will get this done.



Yep..it will work!!  We just never know what life will throw at us.
Just don't like it enough to give up on the knee surgery too long.
Sometimes back at work for a short term can offset those expenses nicely.

One of the reasons I have see-sawed on still working....concern for unplanned bills!!   Crap happens!   Now, at my age, they are NOT out there looking to ask you to come work.   But what I do is not dependent on age -- show up and do the job right.  I do that really well.  I do plan to "retire" 2021 -- sorta/kinda -- LOL  Partly?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You go girl ! Same action I would of taken... better to be proactive  and get back to your financial  comfort zone  than sit back and stress...congratulations  on your new job  my friend, ...you will bring sunshine to many people who really need it , and do a great job for your new employer


----------



## farmerjan

Good luck @Baymule  with the new job.  I know that is not what you wanted, and unplanned expenses can really change things in a hurry.  I get it from your perspective.  
Not to be nosy, but are you getting your SS yet?  If not, then maybe that is something to really look at.  If you are then, you are doing what you can for budgeting and getting a few things paid off and a little nest egg built back up is good.  
Yes the C-19 is to be concerned about, but you just have to be very careful.  You can just as easily bring home a bad flu virus too and that is bad for any seniors also. 
Wrap or strap the knee for support as the hard floors will be difficult to deal with.  I KNOW from experience. And wear the very best support type footwear you can even if it means going out and buying new "nurses shoes" type of shoes.  Your legs and feet will thank you believe me.  After 40 years on hard floors/concrete, I know what a good pair of footwear means.  
That is one reason I am still wavering on completely "retiring" from milk testing.... like @Mini Horses , it is nice to have that little extra even though at times it is inconvenient to have to go to work. 
Maybe look into the type of work that @Mini Horses  does.  I am seriously considering talking to her and seeing what it takes to do that and who/what/where you go about finding out about it.  Might be a viable option as a part time job....


----------



## Bruce

Glad you found the job Bay, sorry the economy and all the unexpected expenses force your hand. I'm sure all the residents will be happy to have you around. If they start to get unruly make them some Mama Wall's - full strength.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Glad you found the job Bay, sorry the economy and all the unexpected expenses force your hand. I'm sure all the residents will be happy to have you around. If they start to get unruly make them some Mama Wall's - full strength.


I nearly fell off the chair at the desk over the suggestion @Bruce ..... Boy, that would at least make sure they all sleep well...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Should be nice this afternoon so we plan on riding and grooming the horses, Jocelyn's new saddle got here yesterday. So need to try that out.  Oh and see if we can figure out how to FaceTime for her speech.
  The last few events had to cancel...  maybe we'll get more done at home.


----------



## Xerocles

G'morning everyone. Coffee's on, but extra strong. Amid the C-19 scare, and the President's advice to not gather in groups of more than 10, I CANCELLED my doctor's appointment today. Was looking at a 1 1/2 hour drive (one way) to sit among a group of sick people! It was a wellness visit, and not for an illness. It's also POURING rain, so I decided to skip a long drive in the rain for the opportunity to expose myself to God only knows what.


----------



## Baymule

I went for training yesterday only to be told she got it wrong and it starts today. The young lady was embarrassed, I said no problem. So I will go today. 

Coffee is good! I slept good, only woke up one time and went back to sleep. @Xerocles it is a very good idea not to go to a Dr office at this time unless you have to. Stay well, you don't need a Dr to look at you and say you are ok, when you already know you are ok. LOL 

@Bruce Mamma Wall's eggnog would have the added effect of sterilizing the innards of all who drank it. Deep sleep, sterile insides, win-win. It's the alcohol, right? LOL LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning...I woke up to Chris asking me, ‘how long do you think we could live without going to the store if we had to?’  Ugh....he thinks a year.  He’s crazy.  Anyways...I’ve only sold two rabbits...does anyone else think bunny sales will be affected by this thing?  I’m just not sure people are going to want to make a long drive to buy something not necessary right now.  Which sticks me with tons of rabbits.  There’s a feed store an hour away that I heard buys them...??  Ok...I hope everyone has a great day....     @Baymule ...good luck at the job training...but, as everyone mentioned, be careful with the germs, like the flu.


----------



## Baymule

Take them to the feed store and unload as many as you can at whatever price they will pay. Do you really want Joe Q. Public traipsing all over your farm at this time? You are both at risk, so why take the risk. Sell to the feed store, take the hit or loss and be done. What is left, put in the freezer.


----------



## Bruce

I agree with Bay. Bunnies aren't a "must have", if the store will buy them now, sell them now. Until this whole thing gets sorted out no one will be going to the feed store to buy bunnies either. 



Xerocles said:


> G'morning everyone. Coffee's on, but extra strong. Amid the C-19 scare, and the President's advice to not gather in groups of more than 10, I CANCELLED my doctor's appointment today. Was looking at a 1 1/2 hour drive (one way) to sit among a group of sick people! It was a wellness visit, and not for an illness. It's also POURING rain, so I decided to skip a long drive in the rain for the opportunity to expose myself to God only knows what.


Excellent plan. Besides, you'll need that time to stand in line at the store waiting for the next shipment of TP so you too can have a 5 year supply at home.


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> .
> Excellent plan. Besides, you'll need that time to stand in line at the store waiting for the next shipment of TP so you too can have a 5 year supply at home.


Oh no! I got a bin next to the corn crib. All shucked and clean. Red & white cobs....multi year supply


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just got done catching up. Oh wow bay do you have alot on your plate i hope that the new job works out. Yall be careful with all the crazies out there.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  how did the first day of training go????? Like I told myself at the rehab,,, you can do anything because you know it won't be forever.....  Hope it will be at least tolerable and maybe decent to pleasant for you.  Just keep your self as healthy as you can.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule  how did the first day of training go????? Like I told myself at the rehab,,, you can do anything because you know it won't be forever.....  Hope it will be at least tolerable and maybe decent to pleasant for you.  Just keep your self as healthy as you can.


It was educational. I will be passing out meds and doing the paperwork trail. Ha, me that takes no meds and doesn't believe in most of them, will be loading those little paper cups with pills so these poor old people can gulp them down. Lord save me. I'll help out in the dining room at meal times, do whatever. I follow someone tomorrow, for a week, then I will do it all by myself. The place is on lockdown, no visitors, to keep the Corona virus out. It's better than working in the public and getting sneezed on and coughed on. Eh. It will all work out.


----------



## thistlebloom

Well, at least you know there will be an end to it. Hang in there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

On lockdown but bringing in new employees?
Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone.  @Baymule ...good luck with the new job!  Someone contacted me about one of my bunnies..actually the cutest one.....they said they are coming Sunday...they are 3hours away!!  I told him three times how far we are....he seemed to not care.  Said it’s for his little girl.  We’ll see if he shows...I sure wouldn’t drive that far for a $15 bunny!!


----------



## promiseacres

DH made coffee I think he's a bit stressed... got up extra early. He's been put on field work only, with the 10 people at their shop only. Has to call first if he needs to go in for parts.  
Maizy our inside dog rolled in something yesterday....so now to figure a bath inside...she's only has had one but outside with the hose...stinky dog stayed in the breezeway last night 
Got dd1, Jocelyns speech report. She has Apraxia and needs additional testing for learning disabilities. Her speech therapist is doing her therapy via FaceTime. 
Oh and have a bunny nesting, due date is 5 days!  out of our new VL buck. Going end of the week to borrow a NZ buck to breed for meatpens. Was going to just take the does but breeder prefers us just taking a buck. Sooo grateful she's still working with us. Even if no fair well be well set for raising meat rabbits. She is probably on the high risk list with this virus.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> DH made coffee I think he's a bit stressed... got up extra early. He's been put on field work only, with the 10 people at their shop only. Has to call first if he needs to go in for parts.
> Maizy our inside dog rolled in something yesterday....so now to figure a bath inside...she's only has had one but outside with the hose...stinky dog stayed in the breezeway last night
> Got dd1, Jocelyns speech report. She has Apraxia and needs additional testing for learning disabilities. Her speech therapist is doing her therapy via FaceTime.
> Oh and have a bunny nesting, due date is 5 days!  out of our new VL buck. Going end of the week to borrow a NZ buck to breed for meatpens. Was going to just take the does but breeder prefers us just taking a buck. Sooo grateful she's still working with us. Even if no fair well be well set for raising meat rabbits. She is probably on the high risk list with this virus.


I’m sorry about your daughter.  I had to go to speech therapy two years ago as I suddenly developed a horrible stutter from the Parkinson’s...but, with the help of the therapist, I’m happy to say the stutter only comes out when I get very upset.  I can live with that.  Hopefully your daughter will benefit from the therapy the way I did!!


----------



## Xerocles

[QUOTE="Duckfarmerpa1, post: 642977, member: 19918
 I’m happy to say the stutter only comes out when I get very upset.
[/QUOTE]
Of course, I read ALL your posts. Milking machines, bunnies dying, no-shows for buyers, mean ducks, piss pocket boars, etc.
So, what you're REALLY saying is that you still stutter FULL TIME??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay were the coffee the one i brewed isn't helping,   starting to think i need sleep i am not sure why but that seems to be the problem.


----------



## Bunnylady

I've got a yard full of plumbers today, working on the Well from Hell. Pray with me, please, that the bill will be reasonable.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> I've got a yard full of plumbers today, working on the Well from Hell. Pray with me, please, that the bill will be reasonable.


----------



## promiseacres

Got the dog bathed... then cleaned the shower... Someone isn't allowed outside unsupervised forever... 

Oh well. Got an email from the company I remotely grade for...  everything is/will be delayed. They somewhat expect to still go ahead but at a later date? We'll see if the schools resume and get their testing done.  Either way we'll survive.


----------



## farmerjan

Heard that a couple of states are suspending their S & L or whatever that testing is for that they do.  Va is considering it.  I am of the opinion that this is going to be a very good indicator of just how much we DON"T need some of this BS in schools and life.  Especially some of these colleges.  I totally understand that there are many courses that need hands on learning, especially things like medical and stuff, and especially after the initial book learning part.  But this may make some of these schools more unnecessary than not.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> couple of states are suspending their S & L or whatever that testing is for that they do



What is S&L?


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m happy to say the stutter only comes out when I get very upset.


We will try REALLY hard not to upset you!!



Bunnylady said:


> I've got a yard full of plumbers today, working on the Well from Hell. Pray with me, please, that the bill will be reasonable.


I hope they fix it quickly or you'll need to be one of those water hoarders! Except you'll have a good reason.


----------



## Baymule

Wow. Today I gave people medication, lots of it. Helped with meals in the dining room, washed dishes, laundry, all kinds of stuff. Off tomorrow, then two 12 hour shifts. I was tired when I got home. @farmerjan that concrete is a killer.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Wow. Today I gave people medication, lots of it. Helped with meals in the dining room, washed dishes, laundry, all kinds of stuff. Off tomorrow, then two 12 hour shifts. I was tired when I got home. @farmerjan that concrete is a killer.


----------



## farmerjan

OH @Baymule , I feel so bad for you as I know what that concrete is like all together too well.  Please spend the money on the very best pair of nurses type shoes..... really I am serious. You do need that extra help;   and buy a pair of dr scholls or any other of the thin gel inserts to add to a little bit of comfort.  Take it from one who knows....


----------



## farmerjan

@Alaskan  I don't know exactly what those tests are called but they are like standard tests to grade the schools and the teachers.... I will think of it and get back to you.  They usually give them to like 3rd and 5th graders or something every other year.  Anyone on here with any insight????? I am drawing a blank of what they are called.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan We are going to Tyler tomorrow. I need a couple sets of scrubs. I hope I can find some, the mall is shut down. There goes my going to the Sketchers store. I like the Sketchers shape ups, they are easy on the heels. Oh well, maybe some Crocs. I could always wash my farm shoes that are Sketchers shape ups, they are still fairly newish and don't look ragged out yet. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Don't know if this is right but they are the State Standardize tests that kids have to take in English and math and I think they have to take a couple in Sciences too..... and I think they have to take them yearly in like 3-6th grade and maybe once in high school....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Alaskan  I don't know exactly what those tests are called but they are like standard tests to grade the schools and the teachers.... I will think of it and get back to you.  They usually give them to like 3rd and 5th graders or something every other year.  Anyone on here with any insight????? I am drawing a blank of what they are called.


In Texas they call them the Star test. Whatever fancy name they give them, they are achievement tests.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> [QUOTE="Duckfarmerpa1, post: 642977, member: 19918
> I’m happy to say the stutter only comes out when I get very upset.


Of course, I read ALL your posts. Milking machines, bunnies dying, no-shows for buyers, mean ducks, piss pocket boars, etc.
So, what you're REALLY saying is that you still stutter FULL TIME??  
[/QUOTE]
Oh my goodness...you really do read my stuff!!  The farm stuff doesn’t get me upset, luckily...it’s usually family drama...not Chris, he’s a prince to me...the other extended family drammmma...ugh!!  We all have it!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> Don't know if this is right but they are the State Standardize tests that kids have to take in English and math and I think they have to take a couple in Sciences too..... and I think they have to take them yearly in like 3-6th grade and maybe once in high school....


They take them yearly all through school


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  I know that I have seen plenty of them at our Goodwill but they are most likely shut down too..... Walmart maybe????? If they have the grocery store then they should be open during the day but I heard they are closed from 11 pm to 6 a.m. for stocking and cleaning nationwide.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Wow. Today I gave people medication, lots of it. Helped with meals in the dining room, washed dishes, laundry, all kinds of stuff. Off tomorrow, then two 12 hour shifts. I was tired when I got home. @farmerjan that concrete is a killer.


Get really good sneakers!!  You need sensible shoes!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule  I know that I have seen plenty of them at our Goodwill but they are most likely shut down too..... Walmart maybe????? If they have the grocery store then they should be open during the day but I heard they are closed from 11 pm to 6 a.m. for stocking and cleaning nationwide.


Goodwill is closed around here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Costco maybe I know they have shoes but don't know about quality.


----------



## Baymule

No Costco near here. I will probably have to shop for shoes online. That will be buying a pig in a poke.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol true we did it for my kids awhile ago the came and were the wrong size


----------



## farmerjan

I now wear a really decent sneaker, and have at least 2 pair to switch back and forth so the lining dries and the soles last a little longer.  I buy a pair every other month.  In fact, I buy 6 pair at a time, a brand I like, but get them off e-bay and have been very satisfied with the service.  If you find a pair with real good cushiony support, local,  then you can see if you can find it on e-bay or amazon.... but I prefer e-bay.  Or what about trying to find thesketchers shape ups you like on E-bay??? If you know what you like then you could probably find them.  I used to buy my sneakers at JC Penney.  Then they quit carrying them and I found them on E-bay and I get them there all the time now.  A couple bucks cheaper and I get what I want, shipped right to the door.


----------



## farmerjan

Just checked e-bay real quick and they have over 2,000 listings for sketchers.  So go on there and type in exactly what you want.  If the kind you like have a name, like sketchers walking shoe or whatever get specific.... You might find them.  Most will get here pretty quick.


----------



## Alaskan

Ah, ok... standardized testing. 

Some years we opt out... some years I make the kids do them.

Up here the math and English is every year, and I think maybe 5th grade, 8th grade, and 10th grade they add science...or something like that.

No way to take the tests if you can't have more than 10 people in a room.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  and I think it will be horrid if all or most or many of the brick and mortar schools shut down...

Yes, it is stupid to make college degrees mandatory for almost all jobs...

But for those that do want a college degree, not all people do well with online courses. 

It would screw over a bunch of folks if they could only get a degree with online classes.

Not saying that online is bad... but different people do better with different kinds of stuff. 

So.... I sure hope that this shut down stuff is short term.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Baymule I have a box full of scrubs....they are size small though.... I would send them to you if you can fit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I can always count on you promise for coffee. So San Antonio says no groups large then 10 are allowed. Well that's kinda sucks cause then legally we can't hang out with any of our friends. The smallest family we know is a family of 5 and we a family of six. So no parties in San Antonio go us. Lol okay my sarcasm done. Today more school, cleaning and garden. The youngest two are awake. Lol Lucy was complaining yesterday it was to early when i woke her up at 8 am I wonde r how she would feel about 6 am lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh-- coffee is hot, strong and good!   Have some.  Plenty of fresh goat milk and some sugar if you want that.  Mine is straight up!  Make some toast if you want, I'm not cooking this morning.

Up at 5:45 so I could bag the cartons of eggs DD was taking to customers today.   10 dz out the door!   I've delivered more, also.  Yep, stores are out but my hens are laying quite well!    Sure paying their keep now.  LOL  Glad they've all cranked up so supplies are there.  Pretty well sold out now but, most won't want more until next week and at 3dz a day, we're ok.  Nice to have the factory in the back yard....of course, there are more than 10 at a gathering -- don't tell the Gov!   

Weaning twin bucklings from one of the does, so goat milking is in full swing.   Another set of twins will wean next week but, so far I haven't milked that mom.  This year?  Will see.  She isn't the friendliest.   AND...a FF gave me a single buckling yesterday.   Spent a little time with them to get the nursing going and accepted.   Went ok.   At 15 kids, 10 bucklings.  Hmmm....I see more hay $$ this year from sales.   Still have 5 more to kid.  3 are FFs.  So far, all has gone well.

Gotta go get feeding out of the way.   Light sprinkly rain this morning, so wasn't rushing out.   Now stopped, so get to work.  And then, literally, get to work!   At my job.    Will go look at empty shelves.   Resetting dish liquids this week and notice that the "antibacterials" are low stock.  Guess when the hand brands went, they turned to these.   The cosmetics are full though, guess no one is worrying about that.   LOL


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> @Baymule I have a box full of scrubs....they are size small though.... I would send them to you if you can fit.


I might be a medium to a large. I'm 5'8" and weigh 136 pounds. Blue jeans size 6 or 8. I'm going to buy 2 sets, since this is not a career or a long lasting job. I just need to get over the hump, then we'll be ok. Thank you so much for your offer, that is so kind and generous of you. If I can find a place open today, I'll know what size I wear. LOL LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol funny and I always heard you should look you best lol i was and never have been into make up i still refuse to wear it. My hair is always in a pony tail (well most of the time) it's amazing people spend a hour to get fixed up.


----------



## Baymule

I seriously advise anyone with any extra money at all to open an account with

https://www.computershare.com/us 

and buy stock now while the prices are low. As always, be careful, some companies may not survive this, but most will. The prices are down at bargain basement prices but this crisis won't last forever and prices will go back up. Some companies have a minimum purchase of 10 shares. This is where you can buy and sell with NO commissions to eat up your hard earned money. Y'all need to check it out. Study and do your due diligence.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Get really good sneakers!!  You need sensible shoes!!


Yeah, not those 6" spike heels she normally wears!



Mini Horses said:


> so far I haven't milked that mom. This year? Will see.


I'm hearing that stores are low/out of dairy products, might be able to make some money selling goat milk


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I haven’t worn heels in years. I cleaned out my closet and got rid of two huge trash bags of high heels. I used to have high heels for every outfit. Never again.

Are you home now?


----------



## Baymule

I found two sets of scrubs and some Sketchers, the shoes were 25%off. It is a scrub store, staying open to help the medical workers.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Bruce I haven’t worn heels in years.


I would have guessed a much, which is why *I* thought it was humorous.


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> I hope they fix it quickly or you'll need to be one of those water hoarders! Except you'll have a good reason.



Drilling . . . .


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I found two sets of scrubs and some Sketchers, the shoes were 25%off. It is a scrub store, staying open to help the medical workers.


That is great for you.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I'm hearing that stores are low/out of dairy products, might be able to make some money selling goat milk



I'd gladly share.  Can't sell raw milk in VA.   But can for craft or pets.   LOL  does your pet drive?    Anyhoooo...drank a pint tonight.  Delish.   Some friends may possibly need some, depends on how things go.   It's here if wanted.  Fresh!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Drilling . . . .


Wait... .......WHAT???

Are you having to drill a new well??? 

So much money!


----------



## r3bauer

Good morning all, I am back after along hiatus due to a variety of issues. It been a long time, Im glad to see some names I remember,


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Welcome back @r3bauer!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning
Coffee is on. 
Starting the wood burner again today.


----------



## Xerocles

Here's a shameless plug for a thread I started yesterday. It's called "free babysitting?". It was followed by a lot of new posts and quickly disappeared down the list of "what's new" so maybe nobody noticed it. But I really need some advice on this....and just the sort of advice that the folks here on "coffee anyone" are so good at giving.
Please take a minute and look out up? And tell me what you think? Thanks.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> Wait... .......WHAT???
> 
> Are you having to drill a new well???
> 
> So much money!



Right on both counts.

But, you want to talk money . . . .

Our house stands maybe 50 yards from the ends of two streets. When we built the house (20+ years ago), both streets had their own little "package systems," both of which were maxed out on the number of homes they could support (or at least, that's what we were told), so we couldn't hook up to either one. Nonetheless, we were charged a hookup fee, even though we had to put in a well.

Over the years, the county took over the package systems and connected them to the county-wide system. At different times and for various reasons, we have put feelers out about getting connected, and have come to the conclusion that they really don't want to bother for just one house. Hubby inquired again, and was told that the distance is too great for the water to maintain reasonable pressure on the usual size of pipe that they use for connecting a house, so they'd have to extend the main from the street (weird; we've run a 3/4" hose from the neighbor's house to ours to have water during this mess, and the pressure is fine), price tag, $60,000. Doesn't that sound like "go away, and stop bothering me," to you?

So yeah, we are drilling a new well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> I found two sets of scrubs and some Sketchers, the shoes were 25%off. It is a scrub store, staying open to help the medical workers.


I LOVE Sketchers!!  Chris and Ben tease the heck out of me an$ say they are from the 80’s...who cares if they aren’t the prettiest....they are the comfiest!!  That’s what counts!!  Besides..I like my gorgeous blue Sketchers and think they make me look quite cute!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> I'd gladly share.  Can't sell raw milk in VA.   But can for craft or pets.   LOL  does your pet drive?    Anyhoooo...drank a pint tonight.  Delish.   Some friends may possibly need some, depends on how things go.   It's here if wanted.  Fresh!!


I’ve been drinking my milk like crazy...sooo good!!  Made more cheese last night too.  We can sell raw milk here, but we can pasteurize it too, only takes a stainless steel pot.  I just don’t know how much to charge?  $12? A gallon  seems quite high, but Walmart only sells the powder and by the pint for $11.  Chris thinks $14 since that’s what we sell the cheese for....I would never pay that much!!

Pouring all day...so, there go my plans to pressure wash the rabbit hutches.  I suppose this is a good day to do a lot of research on incubation of my eggs...starting Monday or Tuesday?  First  time.  🥰

Ben went to Walmart this morning for my Dad.  He said it’s worse than Black Friday because everyone is mean.  They are out of everything...oatmeal, PB...you can only buy one of everything...the cashiers won’t let you try to ge5 two of anything.  He talked to a guy that works at the powdered metal factory where he works in the summertime.  Ben makes $19 an hr just PT.  It’s a huge factory in that town, employs a lot of people.  They already laid off 1/2 the workers.  Next week, almost all the rest except a few top dogs.  Unsure when things will get back up and running.  😞


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Xerocles said:


> Here's a shameless plug for a thread I started yesterday. It's called "free babysitting?". It was followed by a lot of new posts and quickly disappeared down the list of "what's new" so maybe nobody noticed it. But I really need some advice on this....and just the sort of advice that the folks here on "coffee anyone" are so good at giving.
> Please take a minute and look out up? And tell me what you think? Thanks.


I think that is very generous  of you to offer to watch somebody's children for free so they can continue working but to be honest with you...I think it has the potential  to bite you in the butt.  .... sick crying kids, parents stressing about money and what is going on, you getting accused  of something ????  Unless it was someone  I knew, I wouldn't  go there ...unless it was something that could be organized  with other volunteers  and was in a place other than my home .... just my own personal  opinion


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> I think that is very generous  of you to offer to watch somebody's children for free so they can continue working but to be honest with you...I think it has the potential  to bite you in the butt.  .... sick crying kids, parents stressing about money and what is going on, you getting accused  of something ????  Unless it was someone  I knew, I wouldn't  go there ...unless it was something that could be organized  with other volunteers  and was in a place other than my home .... just my own personal  opinion


Thanks. Just what i'm looking for. Reality. I cannot readily see the flaws in my ideas unless someone else points them out. Blinded by my own "brilliance" I suppose.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnylady said:


> we couldn't hook up to either one. Nonetheless, we were charged a hookup fee, even though we had to put in a well.



Geesh, seems unfair to charge anything since it isn't available to you.   Hope it was a very small fee.   BUT if paid and the system was taken over by the municipality, they may actually be responsible for the connection at the "normal" fee??   For ME -- private well is better, so long as they don't, in the future, insist you connect & stop well use.   I've seen that happen in some towns.   I'm too far for any to want to run lines.....Water or sewer.   Heck, not even cable or net unless via satellite.

My well is over 500' deep and was over $6K, 20 yrs ago.   Hope your final bill is reasonable.



B&B Happy goats said:


> I think that is very generous of you to offer to watch somebody's children for free so they can continue working but to be honest with you...I think it has the potential to bite you in the butt.



I so agree with this.   People are not always kind after such a generous assist.  It has been a consideration to offer garden space to those who would use it well, at my farm.   Then, the reality of such liability came to mind  (I was an insurance agent for many years!) and I nixed the idea.   BUT would still allow for some that I know.

It's 68 here this morning -- YES!   Expect close to 80 today.   But tomorrow we will probably not see 60 as the high.  WHAT? They say  true.   OK, it's still decent temps.   Bring it on.   At least it's something to discuss beyond TP.    

I'm making a run to TSC -- chickens eat a LOT!   Need a bag of horse senior feed also.   All else is stocked up.   I'll fil the gas tank while I'm out, prices are good this week.   Next week??


----------



## promiseacres

Took a few photos while doing chores. Sun rising with clouds rolling in. Sent the kids out to ride bikes as a cold front.  is coming.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Xerocles said:


> Thanks. Just what i'm looking for. Reality. I cannot readily see the flaws in my ideas unless someone else points them out. Blinded by my own "brilliance" I suppose.


I think if any of us wanted to "help" with the situation that we are facing.....donating  blood, food pantrys, donating extra eggs to food banks, volunteer  to deliver meals to the elderly, goodwill, offer yard care to those in need, j check your local animal shelter and foster some dogs....just keep washing your hands and practice  "social distancing "


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Do i have to feed up and milk? I mean it's cold and its raining and by raining i mean cats and dogs! Okay i know i do and I will but i don't have to be happy about it.


----------



## farmerjan

Bunnylady said:


> Right on both counts.
> 
> But, you want to talk money . . . .
> 
> Our house stands maybe 50 yards from the ends of two streets. When we built the house (20+ years ago), both streets had their own little "package systems," both of which were maxed out on the number of homes they could support (or at least, that's what we were told), so we couldn't hook up to either one. Nonetheless, we were charged a hookup fee, even though we had to put in a well.
> 
> Over the years, the county took over the package systems and connected them to the county-wide system. At different times and for various reasons, we have put feelers out about getting connected, and have come to the conclusion that they really don't want to bother for just one house. Hubby inquired again, and was told that the distance is too great for the water to maintain reasonable pressure on the usual size of pipe that they use for connecting a house, so they'd have to extend the main from the street (weird; we've run a 3/4" hose from the neighbor's house to ours to have water during this mess, and the pressure is fine), price tag, $60,000. Doesn't that sound like "go away, and stop bothering me," to you?
> 
> So yeah, we are drilling a new well.


You will be better to not be connected to a water system where they can regulate you, charge you and untimately tell you what you can and can't do and how much you can and cannot use.  I realize a well is not cheap, but I NEVER want to be at the mercy of any company for my water...... wanting to get off the electricity dependency too......


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Do i have to feed up and milk? I mean it's cold and its raining and by raining i mean cats and dogs! Okay i know i do and I will but i don't have to be happy about it.


Same here...8 was lazy and didn’t go out until almost 9!  I know they were all mad at me!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Right on both counts.
> 
> But, you want to talk money . . . .
> 
> Our house stands maybe 50 yards from the ends of two streets. When we built the house (20+ years ago), both streets had their own little "package systems," both of which were maxed out on the number of homes they could support (or at least, that's what we were told), so we couldn't hook up to either one. Nonetheless, we were charged a hookup fee, even though we had to put in a well.
> 
> Over the years, the county took over the package systems and connected them to the county-wide system. At different times and for various reasons, we have put feelers out about getting connected, and have come to the conclusion that they really don't want to bother for just one house. Hubby inquired again, and was told that the distance is too great for the water to maintain reasonable pressure on the usual size of pipe that they use for connecting a house, so they'd have to extend the main from the street (weird; we've run a 3/4" hose from the neighbor's house to ours to have water during this mess, and the pressure is fine), price tag, $60,000. Doesn't that sound like "go away, and stop bothering me," to you?
> 
> So yeah, we are drilling a new well.


 

How deep is your water table?

And did I miss how/why the last one failed?


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> How deep is your water table?
> 
> And did I miss how/why the last one failed?



Oh, boy ... . 

Being close to the coast, we have a "perched" water table that is only a couple of feet below the surface. That, of course, is "surface water;" can't use that for a residence (too easily contaminated).

We have two aquifers that are reasonably close to the surface here, the Castle Hayne Aquifer and the Pee Dee Aquifer. The Castle Hayne Aquifer is so close to the surface and has historically had such good pressure, it has supplied an artesian well downtown for decades. Originally, our well had a static level 12 ft below the surface. A few years ago, the county drilled a number of wells in the woods behind our house for the county-wide system, and when they started pumping, it dropped our well's static level below 25 feet, and our well ran dry. Fortunately, our plumber could re-rig for a deep set up, so we had water again. About 5 years ago, that well's casing became so porous and rusty (we have highly organic and very acid soil), we had to replace the well, and the fly-by-night operation that we hired left us with no end of problems. It wasn't long before the foot valve failed, so every time the power went off to the pump, it lost the prime. One of the most frequent causes of power loss was tripping the circuit breaker, which might happen once in 6 months or 3 times in the same day. At some point, I started noticing that the water sometimes looked a bit milky, and would see a whitish sediment on the bottom of the water troughs. There's more, lots more, but most recently, though the pump was running constantly, it couldn't create enough pressure to shut the switch off. When we finally got the plumber out here to fix it, he discovered that the little gadget at the bottom of the deep-well set up had a hole in it, but even with that fixed, and the pump working perfectly, the well could only produce 3 to 4 gallons per minute. So he said, "dude, you need a new well."

Because we are close to the coast, well water is considerably less than the best. Our water softener gets most of it, but there is iron, sulfur, and lime in the water (the porous rock layer is limestone, and yes, there are lots of little caves down there). Sometimes, during drought or conditions of heavy usage, the wells at the beach get salty; it's possible that at some point in the future, our water may no longer be drinkable, too. But for right now, we have water again.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, boy ... .
> 
> Being close to the coast, we have a "perched" water table that is only a couple of feet below the surface. That, of course, is "surface water;" can't use that for a residence (too easily contaminated).
> 
> We have two aquifers that are reasonably close to the surface here, the Castle Hayne Aquifer and the Pee Dee Aquifer. The Castle Hayne Aquifer is so close to the surface and has historically had such good pressure, it has supplied an artesian well downtown for decades. Originally, our well had a static level 12 ft below the surface. A few years ago, the county drilled a number of wells in the woods behind our house for the county-wide system, and when they started pumping, it dropped our well's static level below 25 feet, and our well ran dry. Fortunately, our plumber could re-rig for a deep set up, so we had water again. About 5 years ago, that well's casing became so porous and rusty (we have highly organic and very acid soil), we had to replace the well, and the fly-by-night operation that we hired left us with no end of problems. It wasn't long before the foot valve failed, so every time the power went off to the pump, it lost the prime. One of the most frequent causes of power loss was tripping the circuit breaker, which might happen once in 6 months or 3 times in the same day. At some point, I started noticing that the water sometimes looked a bit milky, and would see a whitish sediment on the bottom of the water troughs. There's more, lots more, but most recently, though the pump was running constantly, it couldn't create enough pressure to shut the switch off. When we finally got the plumber out here to fix it, he discovered that the little gadget at the bottom of the deep-well set up had a hole in it, but even with that fixed, and the pump working perfectly, the well could only produce 3 to 4 gallons per minute. So he said, "dude, you need a new well."
> 
> Because we are close to the coast, well water is considerably less than the best. Our water softener gets most of it, but there is iron, sulfur, and lime in the water (the porous rock layer is limestone, and yes, there are lots of little caves down there). Sometimes, during drought or conditions of heavy usage, the wells at the beach get salty; it's possible that at some point in the future, our water may no longer be drinkable, too. But for right now, we have water again.


Night. Mare.



I think here a well has to be 20 feet deep to be legal... and our well is 25 feet deep...or is it 32?

Whatever...shallow.

But just a bit north and east of us everyone's wells are well over 100 feet deep! 

Well water..... crazy complicated stuff.

The issues in our neck of the woods are coal pockets all over the place, and the jillion earthquakes.   Each earthquake has the potential to collapse a well or shift the water about. 

So sorry you are having water issues... always stressful.


----------



## thistlebloom

I hope your bill is less than you expect. That's real tough.

Around here wells are generally over 600' feet deep. Many years ago when dh and I were young marrieds our rented house shared a well with our landlords. It was 3gpm and went dry every fall, so we hauled water for a few months. We really learned how to conserve water there and I never took it for granted again.


----------



## Alaskan

Here when a well slow producer, people usually put in a tank...so the well can slow fill it all night.

But yes, running water is NICE.

I hated having to wash dishes with hauled water.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Bunnylady  I sure hope that your new well works for a long time. 
Sounds a bit frustrating.
 DH didn't have to work today but went to our church to help record the pastor's sermon for tomorrow. I need to get groceries but not sure how or when... DH may have to go after he goes to his Grandpa's place. We trying to keep the kids out of public places.


----------



## Bunnylady

Thanks for the coffee, @promiseacres

Kids, bless 'em - they seem to catch everything, don't they? You can tell them and tell them not to touch anything, but keeping them home is the best way to avoid exposure.  



Alaskan said:


> Night. Mare.





thistlebloom said:


> We really learned how to conserve water there and I never took it for granted again.



People who just turn on the tap and there it is really have no idea, do they?

As painful as this has been financially, this may actually mean we sleep better at night. No joke - at odd times during the day, or if someone woke up at night, we might go turn on a spigot just to see if there was water. Power failures for the usual reasons have meant that someone had to scamper out and start the generator and switch the pump over (quickly, before the pressure goes and the water drains out of the pump), or at minimum, go throw the switch in the pump house so the pump wouldn't burn itself out if the power came on when nobody was around to notice (no water to cool it, remember).

And I hear the gov't has moved tax day to mid-July.  That gives us a little bit of breathing space; got a sunny start though rain possible later with a high in the 70's - a day with lots of potential!

Have a great day, y'all!


----------



## Bruce

The feds have moved tax day, now for both filing and paying, originally it was just for paying. But I don't know that the states have followed suit so one should check on that before they decide they have an extra 3 months. 




Bunnylady said:


> $60,000. Doesn't that sound like "go away, and stop bothering me," to you?
> 
> So yeah, we are drilling a new well.



Wells here run about $10/ft, most are 100' to over 300'. Of course that doesn't include the price of the pump or wiring. Still, even at 300' that is a lot less than $60K 

Plus your well won't keep jacking the price per gallon on you every year. To my knowledge the well at our house (125') has been in operation since 1979 with the original pump. Replacing the pump would be IIRC about $1,300. At the prior house there were no meters. 80 house neighborhood well and city sewer. The water cost was about $70/quarter thus 28 feet of well per year   Wouldn't take to many years to pay for a well. The sewer was $112/quarter and was based on the number of bedrooms. 

Of course you do have the issue of proximity to the ocean and brackish water plus all the "elements" in your water. Hopefully the people you got this time do the job right.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Good morning everyone, Coffee is on. Hope you are all doing well


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @WolfeMomma slept in a bit... got the NZ does bred.


----------



## MtViking

Thanks for the coffee, it’s processing day for my first litter of rabbits. I’m not sure where I went wrong but my rabbits are 14weeks today and only pushing 3.5 pounds I think one or two where almost 4 pounds but I don’t want to keep feeding them for weeks on end when my new litter will be here today or tomorrow. Any how wish me luck and have a good Sunday.


----------



## Baymule

I just caught up. I'm off today, on call Monday, then 12 hour shifts Friday, Saturday and Sunday. It's hard work, people. We are not only under lockdown, NO visitors, but the residents are confined to their rooms, we even take their meals to them. Try telling that to a chronic wanderer whose mental capacity has flown the coop! Next week we will begin taking each other's temperatures at the beginning and ending of each shift. It is a constant state of crazy. 

Lots of alerts, over 90, I'll have to catch up later, got animals to feed!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule Oh, sorry about the "learning curve" of going back to work.  It's that way for me when I've been slack for most of a couple months in winter.  Hard to get back into the swing of it.  Then, you have some "compromiseds" to work with.  Enjoy your day at home!   I know you are busy but, how's Sentry?

It's sunny out today -- good, because dreary & spitting rain all day yesterday was not pretty.  It also fouled my plans of work here.  Sure makes the grass grow -- that's good.   Today I'm hoping for better.  Third day with a sore back but, getting better!   I'll take a walk and that should finish it, after stretches and aleve this morning.   This is not my norm, so that's annoying also.  LOL   Not my best weekend at home.

Loaded with milk.   Guess it will be cheese making tonight.   These are the days when I think "downsize".  But, I love my girls.  Since I let them raise their kids, I find milking some helps keep the supply in full swing.   Then, when kids wean, I have good production, not the slowdown from weaning and not milking them.  All dairy herd.   This isn't needed with the meat breeds or simply pets.   It does take more feed to do this.   Yes, knew in beginning and it's ok.

Come to think of it, unloading that pick-up full of 50# bags is what aggrevated the back.  So be it.  Maybe a few more bags will undo it.    Used more back than leg.   Low, below waist tight, tight, tight.  

I'm just moving along like there was no CV-19 issues out there....for me, there isn't.  Hope some more you can feel that way, also.   I need to talk GARDEN, not virus!    Come on guys, it's that time of year to plant (well, for some)….at least starting plants. Don't let the other hype consume you. You will need this garden for your sanity as well as the food it provides.


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> I need to talk GARDEN,



Sunny day today, once again. Not the typical March, whatever that is any more, lol.
I walked around the garden today. The snow is gone except for the southwest corner where it gets shade this time of year.
Sure would love some watermelons this year, and a garden friend sent me some Saskatchewan Cream seeds to try. Thinking a black plastic mulch should be my friend this summer, we just have too short and cool a season for regular melons.
My tomatoes and pepper starts are doing good. This is day 2 of all day outside hardening off for them. Too soon really since they can't go out till the third week of May, but what the heck. Yesterday was their first day of all day sun camp, but that was not intentional, I just forgot about them, haha. They seem to have forgiven me. 

I think I have plenty of Painted Mtn. corn stashed for our cornbread supply so may skip planting that this year. Made some cornbread with it last night and dh and I devoured the whole pan!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@thistlebloom  you need to post a photo of your corn... it sounds pretty.


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> @thistlebloom  you need to post a photo of your corn... it sounds pretty.



Thanks for the coffee!
Here's a picture of some of the variation you get with Painted Mtn. It's so much fun to husk.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I had been thinking about what corn to plant those look awesome i was think of strawberry popping corn, and a sweet corn , now i need a corn meal one and that looks awesome


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I had been thinking about what corn to plant those look awesome i was think of strawberry popping corn, and a sweet corn , now i need a corn meal one and that looks awesome



I have fresh seed from last year that I'm willing to share. It's a mix of @baymules Texas grown seed and my Idaho grown seed. We swapped to broaden the genetics. I can send 50 seeds to anyone who's interested.


----------



## Mini Horses

Did you use any for fresh eating?  It is a dent corn but that looks prime & fresh shucked.    I have  a few of the lovely colored dents and have yet to plant.   They bring good $$ at Fall sales for dried arrangements.   Many don't realize they are for eating.  LOL  Only enjoying visually.  Which is easy!!  They are lovely.

Been up a while.  It's light and I need to do chores and go to work.  Yep, some stores are still open.   Didn't get the cheese made last night, hope to tonight.   By then, I'll have another 1.5-2gal!!  Frig is full.   

One of my does kidded Sun evening about 7:   Twin doelings!!  Good girl!   A FF at 3 y/o....she just never seemed to catch but, this year Romeo decided to change that!   Thank you!   She's a bulky doe, out of a mini nub.   Kids are lovely dark tan...healthy and family is doing well.   17 kids so far, 7 girls.   I have another big girl about ready to drop....probably by weekend...??  At least twins.

Enjoy your day!!   I need to go milk & feed.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee!  Already checked no bunnies...  maybe today we cleaned cages yesterday and weighed most the bunnies, not the two due so it was a busy day in the rabbit shed.  Then got horses hooves trimmed. Original appointment was this morning but as of midnight tonight Indiana is on mandatory lockdown for 2 weeks. So we adjusted so my farrier could do others today. The big horses have scratches...ugh too much mud! Duke only got 3 hooves trimmed. The others were sore but behaved.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> I have fresh seed from last year that I'm willing to share. It's a mix of @baymules Texas grown seed and my Idaho grown seed. We swapped to broaden the genetics. I can send 50 seeds to anyone who's interested.


Really?  Can I pm you with my address..you wouldnt mind?  Wow, that’s awesome!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Uh San Antonio on lock down along with surrounding county's. We live barely in Bexar county so we are on lock down as of tonight. Dh says since he in the trucking industry he should be fine to keep working. But I am nervous about that one i don't need him arrested. Lock down last all the way to April 9th. No birthday parties for us. My friend who also in Bexar county was moving hopefully she can still do that as they due to sign on the house April 3rd. It will be over a month and a half since me and the kids left the house at that point. I might go crazy some. Anyways life goes on we got feed yesterday. Plan to finish the field fencing in front of us. Also plan to keep working on the garden i probably just had some rabbit manure and plant and call it done since we won't be able to get dirt. But oh well. Atleast we have saving if he isn't able to work however there is a bright side that means it postpones my parents moving in with us. They keep talking about my dad working with Dh and my mom thinks she going to lose her job and she then wants to come take over my house and I am about to draw a line . She wants to clean, cook and tend the kids for me and that my job as much has i hate cleaning still my job. Just saying And she isn't talking about just helping but making that her job... plus i really dont want to live in the same house i don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh I forgot dh says to cancel all egg sales he doesn't want anyone on the ranch don't blame him. Not with the lock down and all then add in his grandparents 78 and 80 years old.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Jesusfreak101 , where in the world would you put two more adults?


----------



## Xerocles

Salt? Salt!
How the heck do you sell out of salt? Had a friend come over yesterday. She was stopping by the store and asked if I needed anything. I haven't been to a grocery store since early Feb. Since she was there, typical list:milk, bread, tp, ap flour, &salt (bought my current box mid-summer. She scored everything but tp, bread, and SALT. Tp, I've got about 7 rolls left. I make bread. But SALT? 3 stores she stopped at. All out of Salt.  Other stuff I can kinda see the hoarders getting. But SALT? Shaking my head at that one.
BTW. Zero cases of Covid 19 in my county still. 7 counties in the state still clear.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

See that my thoughts but what ever. The plan would be to move the all the kids back in the front room and have the middle room for my parents. But honestly there isnt room enough for us. I mean seriously. That has me more stressed then anything add into the fact me and my mother parent differently. And there gonna be some fights probably about everything. But if they both lose their jobs they can't afford their bills and they are about 70,000 dollars in debt with a truck, the roof, and irs. That not including dads medical bills with his bladdrr cancer treatments his physical therapy for his back. And possible surgery. 4 discs are his back are inflamed ad have spurs growing between them. It's just craziness on top of craziness and lack of sleep i am just trying not to think of it all ego hiding. Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Xerocles said:


> Salt? Salt!
> How the heck do you sell out of salt? Had a friend come over yesterday. She was stopping by the store and asked if I needed anything. I haven't been to a grocery store since early Feb. Since she was there, typical list:milk, bread, tp, ap flour, &salt (bought my current box mid-summer. She scored everything but tp, bread, and SALT. Tp, I've got about 7 rolls left. I make bread. But SALT? 3 stores she stopped at. All out of Salt.  Other stuff I can kinda see the hoarders getting. But SALT? Shaking my head at that one.
> BTW. Zero cases of Covid 19 in my county still. 7 counties in the state still clear.


Well I could mail you some if needed. We have 20lbs don't ask lol i sent Dh to store he said they only had small container of salt i thinking salt shakers so i said to grab four. They end up being 5lbs each we need to talk about what small is....


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a difficult spot to be in for sure with your parents. I'm sorry they are using your family as a safety net. Did you make the suggestion of them staying with you, or did they make this plan up on their own?


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> Did you use any for fresh eating? It is a dent corn but that looks prime & fresh shucked



No, I have never tried it fresh, but one of these times I think I'll try it roasted on the grill. We love the cornbread it makes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh talked about dad working with him and mom talked about him stay with us then her job got in trouble so now it's both they are talking about. And I am not sure how to tell then no if they in that much trouble. My dh has been planning on this because it's been off and on for years now. But he ok at with it but he never home i am here 24/7 and that a long time to be with my parents as an adult. There alot of past issue with them and down issues we had so makes me very concerned. Probably stressing to much over it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sometimes you need to listen to your gut feelings. That's a lot of stress on your family and marriage. 
A word of caution from someone who has been in a similar situation (brother and sil staying on our property in a trailer)
make sure you put a time limit on it up front that everyone is clear about. And stick to it. They are adults and should be responsible for their lives.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> . Probably stressing to much over it.


I'm sorry!!! I think it's a reality to stress over this.   Prayers for the situation.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well it's offical,no more eggs or animal sales the ranch is closed to the public. Making calls to all the egg customers informing them. Dh doesnt want them to even come out today to get eggs. Considering the lock down in the city and surrounding areas. So far everyone understanding.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well it's offical,no more eggs or animal sales the ranch is closed to the public. Making calls to all the egg customers informing them. Dh doesnt want them to even come out today to get eggs. Considering the lock down in the city and surrounding areas. So far everyone understanding.


Could you put them out in a cooler at the end of the driveway? I know some people do that even for sales to people they don't know - payment on the trust system. My girls are kicking out a dozen a day or more, hopefully my regular customers that got 2 dozen last Friday will want more this week.




Mini Horses said:


> Many don't realize they are for eating


Sounds like they would make a super colorful soup.



thistlebloom said:


> @Jesusfreak101 , where in the world would you put two more adults?


That is what I was thinking!!!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Dh talked about dad working with him and mom talked about him stay with us then her job got in trouble so now it's both they are talking about. And I am not sure how to tell then no if they in that much trouble.


So maybe they move in with the grandparents.  They likely have more room with just the two of them than you do with your entire family. I'm sure they could use the extra help that you REALLY don't need. At least not in the way you expect your Mom to take over and run everything. 

If they do move in (and I really hope they don't given the lack of space and other issues), do make sure the rules are set beforehand. You and DH need to be a block wall against your parents doing anything that is in opposition to your wishes. BUT, if they do move in, you can surely let your mother clean the house if she's so all fired excited to do it. You COULD use that help.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
 My VL doe did have her litter yesterday morning about 8:30.. pics on my bunny thread.     Nothing from the MR doe but.. we'll see. She was "staching" when I put the box in but nothing since and a bit grumpy.  So could be pregnant or just hormonal.  3 boxes to go in next week. 10 does have been bred for the next 4 weeks.
Yesterday  I gave a young Polish to a friend's foster daughter. She was missing her dog so they're trying a bunny. Set them all up and hoping it works out they're going to see and I told them they could return him if it doesn't work out.  Indiana is on mandatory lock down for 2 weeks and no school for the kids until May. 

Feed came in early so went after my double order.... we'll just order my regular amount next week but we'll always have the extra 2 weeks on hand. 650# is not fun to move. 

Well I need to get chores and school done. Supposed to be in the 50's so maybe we'll saddle up and do some riding. Oh and clean and treat their legs.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain today -- all day.  Nothing actually falling at this moment but, it sure powered down in the 2-6 AM time.   WET out there!!  More to come.  Fed while there was a break and will soon leave for work.
Might as well make a dollar, can't to anything farm here.   OK, I could make more cheese but, not in the mood at the moment.  Will take the work while it is available.  In this climate, never know when it will stop.

While working yesterday I overheard  discussions about being able to feed the kids now that they were home "full time" and about what isn't on the shelves -- including a lot of prepared foods.   It was hard for me to not jump up & advise them to grow a garden, have more than one day at a time in the cabinets and eat more than pizza and sandwiches as the main planning.   Really people -- it is so sad to see and hear how the multitude of people live.

OK -- I will get off the soap box because I know most of us are in the raise it, cook it, eat it mode.   Yep, hard for us to understand and watch.    I say this as I look at dozens of eggs & gallons of milk....overachievers! 

My two newest doelings are doing well.  Good mom!  FF so first year to check her out (at 3 y/o) but she has a GREAT bag.  She's a bulky gal, being a cross with ND/Nub/Kiko.   I like the extra weight she carries, like a meaty,  and hope this comes thru in the kids. She's just saved herself with this as not getting bred before had her on the cull list.   Now, I'll check her milk production and will use her with the Boer buck I am buying later this year.  Should be awesome crossed kids   Nice going Pudge!   (yep, her name came from her body type.  LOL)

Hi, Ho -- Hi, ho -- it's off to work I go..... Enjoy your day.


----------



## The_V's

Good morning all! we slept in! its 6 am here! How is everyone's morning so far? We woke up to one of our bloodhounds took a huge poo in the house cause we overslept. We've been using the extra time he has home from work to get tons done here at the farm. Its been great but I just want him to move the sanford and son piles out to the field haha. But he did get new hay houses built for our bermuda and our alfalfa and he put up more security lights and cameras up all over cause ya know, (things are getting weird, a neighbor not far from us had some animals go missing so I guess that's started). Other than that we can relax on our pigs for a minute. After 7 litters popping back to back this month I get a reprieve for at least two weeks till Marilyn is due to release her little hostages. We do have some broody birds sitting and a couple have begun hatching their babies in last couple days so that's fun. Oh almost forgot: Good lord id lose my head if it weren't screwed on so tight, we did bring home Boer goats couple days ago! and another ND milking momma and her babies so 5 more goats on the farm! So now we have Nigerian dwarves for milk, lamanchas for milk, and Boer for meat someday( the momma is a 3F and the boy is younger.) My friend says I have too many bucks but i wanted a buck for each breed of girls I have and we have 10 acres so space isn't an issue.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Good morning, all God gave me an awesome present this morning. Two gosling are hatching ones already out and the second is just about there. They were suppose to hatch for a few more days buts still awesome.


----------



## The_V's

Thats awesome i love baby geese they're almost as great as ducks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They needed their picture taken (kids keep having me pick the up this was easier lol)


----------



## Mini Horses

Came home to a doe WAITING to be milked, a herd waiting to be fed, 6 minis out of their field but, in my yard....and a yearling FF trying to kid.  Yep -- farms are a LOT of fun!    

Corralled the minis, fixed their fence...moved them where they should be. Milked the doe, fed all and eventually, the FF kidded a lovely tan buck.   She took great care of it, fed and all.  Later I went out and collected her & the kid from the rain to dry quarters.

Packaged eggs, delivered some and more for tomorrow.  With the stores being "out" the sales have been great for the eggs.   they are paying for selves & if all things would, heck -- I could stay home full time.        Would be nice since I also worked 8 hrs between chores today.  That's life.  My choice & I love it.

I'm having some wine right now.  I earned it!    Sleep tight.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's what you get for going to work, lol!  Glad it all worked out well and congrats on the latest delivery!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, dry this morning then rain starts...  can't say that excites me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol i understand that feeling promise. We still drying from the rain we got. Our front yard has less clay the the back the front look a good the back is a swamp.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We had a heavy frost today, snow the day before..but that melted yesterday and everything was a muddy mess.  I can’t wait for everything to dry up!! That doesn’t happen here until May?  Bredsome bunnies yesterday, as they are all reserved.  Chris is taking them to the grocery store parking lot....only to locals.  We’d see these people anyways. The one guy used to be my neighbor...he’s buying 12 rabbits..but planning to raise for meat.  Trying not to think about that part..but, nothing I can do.  Anyone of my rabbits could be sold for that reason.  He’s a nice guy and I know he will treat them well.  I’ve been giving him lots of help with building hutches info.  I’m going to tell him to join here!!    They shut done some more counties next to ours yesterday.  We are almost boxed in.  No cases here...thank heaven!!  Stay healthy!!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> 650# is not fun to move.


I bet not. I get 100# of layer every 3ish weeks in the winter, that is enough to carry down to the barn


----------



## Xerocles

I scored a 12 pack of my brand of tp AND a loaf of sandwich bread! Felt like I had just won the lottery. At Dollar General of all places. Stopped in for mustard (only thing besides salt that I ran low on since my last grocery trip 6 wks ago.). And first time I've been off my property in 3 weeks.
What Corona Virus restrictions? Situation normal here.


----------



## Alaskan

I keep standing in the isle with the rice... looking at those tiny bags...the only rice left...

And I wonder,  why bother!  Those are only good for a single meal!  I would settle for those super tiny 10lb bags... but none are there.

Crazy.

Luckily potatoes are back in stock...  how to feed a family of 7, 5 of which are ravenous pits of perpetually starving growing boys/men, without inexpensive filler...    

Eh, it has been good for us, way more lettuce eating and apple eating...  so that is good...

And now the potatoes are back.

Canned tuna showed back up, I wanted to get 20 cans, kid that was with me said, "don't be a hoarder " I rolled my eyes,  agreed to get only 10, and asked him if he noticed how much they eat in a single meal!  I usually buy 24 at a time.


----------



## Xerocles

I've kinda pooh-poohed the Covid 19 "CRISIS", and I'm NOT a conspiracy person......but the hair on the back of my neck just stood up, when I just read that the government moved 300 tanks into LA. ???
Poor timing on their part?


----------



## Alaskan

Xerocles said:


> I've kinda pooh-poohed the Covid 19 "CRISIS", and I'm NOT a conspiracy person......but the hair on the back of my neck just stood up, when I just read that the government moved 300 tanks into LA. ???
> Poor timing on their part?


Eh....  I keep hearing scary stuff from my full on conspiracy eldest sis...  she has friends in San Francisco,  and they told her that the homeless have suddenly started to disappear.   And supposedly they are now going after those that live in their cars.

 

I DO think a bunch of freaky is going on, and the resultant government overreach will be more than anyone has ever dreamed.....

But.... I also think that much of this is the "normal" that simply results from a pandemic.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m just starting to get very worried...period.  Either way.  It’s starting to make me lose some sleep, simply because, it’s all anyone talks about, anymore...and, it’s the waiting....if we will get ‘it’...if there’s a lockdown...I just want this all over!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got several things squeezed into our morning yesterday before the rain started about 1:45
School, then went on a bike ride with the kids about 3 miles. Neighbors burnt their field off so went back up to their place to watch (at their invite as we went by on bikes), play catch with the kids. Of course chores were done first. Going to my thread to add some photos then chores and an online speech meeting.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> I keep standing in the isle with the rice... looking at those tiny bags...the only rice left...



Funny - rice was on my list when I went to the store yesterday. There was a big, empty space where the rice normally is; the only thing in the whole space was several 3 lb bags of brown rice. I buy brown rice anyway, so I was good!

 As for the tuna, there are signs all over the store that say, "to aid us in serving as many people as possible, please limit your purchase to 2." I stood dithering in front of the tuna before I took 3 cans. The things I do with tuna use two cans at a time; so from a certain perspective, that wasn't 3, it was 1 1/2.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I haven't gotten to the store but dh goes for me which is mildly annoying. I miss shopping i liked food shopping and feed store shopping. Anyways, well before this we bought a 50lb bag of rice and i still have more then enough only one of my kids likes rice. One likes only spaghetti noodles, the other doesn't like any kind of bread products besides donuts and crackers he not helpful. My youngest son so far is my only one that isnt picky. My kids drive me nuts when it comes to food. Older boy only likes chicken nuggets pork nuggets bacon, green beans, carrots, broccoli, frozen blue berries, apples, granola milk and brownies he a pain to feed. My oldest will eat alot of things but can be a brat and pain as well. I wish they were less picky like their little brother.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> What Corona Virus restrictions? Situation normal here.


Here as well given most weeks I don't go off the property more than once or twice and generally that is for grocery shopping and delivering eggs. 



Xerocles said:


> I've kinda pooh-poohed the Covid 19 "CRISIS", and I'm NOT a conspiracy person......but the hair on the back of my neck just stood up, when I just read that the government moved 300 tanks into LA. ???
> Poor timing on their part?


As with all "conspiracy" scary stuff, always good to check the facts because those who post the "scary stuff" haven't done due diligence. The tanks were moved THROUGH L.A. on their way from Ventura to the "Inland Empire". 
Business as usual


----------



## Xerocles

The day before yesterday, it was raining and too cold to do anything outside. Today it's 82f, and too hot to do anything outside. I am such a wuss.


----------



## Baymule

My county has finally gone to a shelter in place order at midnight tonight until April 10. There are 27 cases here. We are stocked up on everything, hunkered down and not going anywhere. We checked on a neighbor couple, both are disabled and not in good health. We offered eggs, I threw in some sausage to boot. I set the eggs and sausage on the driveway outside the gate for him to pick up. We all gotta take care of each other.









						Smith County issues stay-at-home order after more than 25 COVID-19 cases
					

TYLER, Texas (KETK) – Just four days after he said he would only use it as a last resort, Smith County Judge Nathaniel Moran issued a county-wide “stay-at-home” order Friday after…




					www.easttexasmatters.com


----------



## Alaskan

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m just starting to get very worried...period.  Either way.  It’s starting to make me lose some sleep, simply because, it’s all anyone talks about, anymore...and, it’s the waiting....if we will get ‘it’...if there’s a lockdown...I just want this all over!!


Yes, times a jillion!

That!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Storms are rolling in. DH is off to work... I need to get groceries but will probably wait until DH can be home with the kids.  Last week I made them stay in the car.... they had their tablets though.  They are big enough. But definitely don't like doing that.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I wouldn't like leaving my kids in the car either. I don't blame you. I hope you find everything that you need when you go to the store. We are supposed to have a rainy day on Monday. If it rains, I'll stay in and make rosemary focaccia bread, we love it and tear into it when it comes out of the oven.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is very welcome this morning.  Up at 5   Alarm set for normal 6:30 -- no one told the body.  Guess body is not on DST, internally.

I'm out in stores every day with working right now.  Basically the customers are "few & far between", taking heed to State orders.   At "going home from work time" there is a little more traffic with the "stop & grab" stuff.   Even that traffic has slowed due to outages.   Working yesterday I noticed that WalMart was pretty well stocked.  Well, paper product not & meats low.   Way better than before all other aisles..  Meds aisles stocked back up, etc.  Big improvement.  Also cooler bunkers stuff with things not normally -- drinks, beer, etc.  Dollar Generals are still pretty empty but often close to many who don't/can't drive further, thus buy there.  Trucks are arriving with product.  I do see improvements.

As a bonus, one co I work for has elected to give a $1.50 per hr "bonus" for work during this crap.   One time, paid at end of 5 weeks. Then re-evaluate if another month of it.  Appreciate that.   Should help pay for some new fencing!  Along with that "bonus" Uncle Sam is suggesting.  I saw a blurp about "how/if" those who are not required to file taxes -- below income levels -- may/may not get this $$$. Some who could really use it! Hope that gets cleared up.  Some from SS records?   That part & time frame still a gray area of my understanding of procedure.

Yesterday mid morning I saw a doe separate self from herd and knew she was in labor.   Couple hrs later, just before I had to leave for work,  one buck.  FF so, ok.  Another doe, I felt would go today, decided to have her twins just before I got home yesterday.   All is well.   That's 3 does & 5 kids this week.  LOL  3 doelings from that.   Lovely weather and they chose a nice area in the field to kid.  Upper 50s at get up this morning and 80s next couple of days.   Believe 3 more to kid, soon.  Grand total now is 23....15 boys!  Of the 23, 17 are white!   Largest number bred in years.  Glad that buck is gone!!  But, beautiful kids!! 

After work, made TSC stop, get home -- inspect new kids, feed, milk, collect eggs, unload feed, shut coops.  last coop I lifted the cover on their ground level nesting and am greeted by a skunk!  Uhhh...hello!   Head lamp was on -- thankfully! -- and I shooed it out.   Then, closed the dig in.   Need to add fence to bottom of building and onto ground now.   Never an end, right?   Also found a possum in the barn, night before.  Set live trap last night....who knows if/what is in it today.    Love surprises -- sometimes.
Everyone have a great day.  Hope you have good weather for it!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on....has been as DH got up 2 hours before I did...  putting cinnamon rolls in the oven.


----------



## The_V's

Coffee is delicious! Its cold and windy here today, hoping to get the mini pig arena pens finished today. With all the mini pigs spread out it feels like we don't have hardly any pigs. I had to laugh because my first instinct was to buy more pigs!


----------



## Bruce

Going to be a high of 45 today, wind supposed to start gusting into the mid to high 30s soon and stay that way until about 10 PM. Rain all day today and tomorrow.


----------



## thistlebloom

We have gloom and rain here too. Sure could use some sunshine.


----------



## Mini Horses

Upper 80s here....sun in & out.  I'll take it!       Weather is  warmer & decent rain every few days sure  has the grass coming in.  I can use that!   Tired of paying for hay.   Just need a break from it -- both the paying, loading, unloading, hauling to feed, ALL of it!

Things are moving along nicely -- life is good.   

Coffee was excellent -- even all by myself.    Oh, cat had 4 kittens before daybreak.....another mouser crew begins life.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Upper 80s here.


 

What?? No pictures of the kittens?


----------



## Mini Horses

In a day or two -- when she stops growling! 

She's not one to allow handling of herself, a little feralish.   So I don't want to risk her moving them.  But, I hope to handle them so they will be tame(r)!.   4 tiny greys or grey tabby?

Right now, I have 8 momma does in a little area to help clean and  enjoy the nice clover & vetch growing there.  Vetch is such a powerhouse for them!  Left the kids in their field...to sleep & graze.  The new moms from this week are not out there, they are "home with the kids".   LOL  They got a bunch of hay.  There will be a kid feeding frenzy when the does go back to their field for the night!  So cute to watch....just don't get in their way!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that's no lie. My doelings we weaning are making life difficult. I am going to be hang a gate to the field this week to prevent the brats (this time mama) break in through the temporary fence. Apparently the electric fence in that area is to high. Need a new plan.


----------



## Mini Horses

Came in from a "check" on everyone....it's 78 out there.   The goats are out laying in the pasture, near the barn....because it's cooler!   Moms with new kids are inside.  It is so amazing to actually watch herd dynamics and the "knowing" instinctively of the does.  Same with the horses, & most animals, if you take the time to see what's happening.    A group of kids will pile up to sleep....one or two moms will hang real close, others will wander further to graze.  Let just one babe cry out and you have a stampede.   They definitely know their own, it's smell and sound.  They will call to them.  It is so amazing to see.   60 yrs watching & still in awe of it.  

I have a big ole RIR hen whose decided she's gonna set!!   So, I will set up a box for her, let her settle in it, then give her eggs and start the countdown.  Should have 3 or 4 more soon, based on prior years.   With 14 new pullets laying this year, I can "afford" to let a few go broody.   Most are my older hens anyway.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Praying for dry weather so the kids can get outside lots!!! 
3 does are due... one is nesting


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Going to be a high of 45 today, wind supposed to start gusting into the mid to high 30s soon and stay that way until about 10 PM. Rain all day today and tomorrow.


About the same for us too..we had hail yesterday


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning?feels like days since I’ve been on here...been crazy busy...can’t wait for life to settle down a bit.  We have the COVID-29 in our tiny town.....I’m getting scared now...not that I wasn’t before, but this is wayyyy too close to home.  We are definitely doing self quarantine.  ☹️🙏


----------



## promiseacres

@Duckfarmerpa1  thought about you this morning as they mentioned Pennsylvania is getting hit hard.


----------



## Alaskan

Eh....  we have enough light so that the chickens are laying....  but it is still cold,  so lots of frozen or close to frozen eggs.

But eh....must be spring as we warmed up enough a few days back to soften hp6the snow a bit.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1  thought about you this morning as they mentioned Pennsylvania is getting hit hard.


Thanks, yes, we are surrounded...but now it’s even in our tin6 little toepwn..with the numbers they are throwing around, at means at least 2-4 in our to will die,  nothing to fight it.  Drink vit c with 3verything,!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and at 'em ya'll !   Much cooler today at upper 40, going to upper 50s and rain rolling in late day.....until morning.   Well, that will make tomorrow a mess.   Of course, depends on amount we get.  Probably an inch, so won't be bad.   We had several days of 80s, now several of mid 60s coming -- which is the normal temps for this time of year.  (whatever "normal" means nowadays)  

Still need to get the garden working but, work has been heavy to very steady with one job -- which makes up for the other one that is about stopped.    Jobs are about usual and the increase is from working jobs in stores where others cannot get there to do.   It all works out, mostly.   I'll have a full day today & tomorrow.  Balance of week could be slack or ??   I could use a slack day.    Gotta love a day "off" for some farm work.

Early here & waiting on daylight.   Had breakfast @5, now on 2nd cuppa coffee....have heard news & weather several times over.    Routine  feed, milk and get ready to go to work.  Want to be  at the store when they open at 8 -- get in, get out and hope to be home before the rains.    Some of our resets have been way faster and easier than years past -- empty shelves mean less to move! But, same pay -- hey, some areas of the country don't have issues. I see paper product resets being nothing more than shelf wiping and price strip changes.   On the flip side -- those soda aisles are OVER full....woah!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee @Mini Horses 
Still no official cases in our county....a dr we know said it was here over a week ago and at that time our small county hospital didn't have any tests.  
Yesterday afternoon we went over to the farm. Moved some rocks the septic guys left, took a hike thru the woods on our path.  
Up to two does nesting...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning!!  We got snow last night again.  Ugh.  Not much, but, still, who needs It?  Our mini pig, Petuna,  is due any day...we keep checking her for milk, per The V’s...still no goop either..but, man she’s miserable and can’t really move.  I keep doing my research on how to help a mini pig farrow!!


----------



## Baymule

It stormed yesterday and last night. I slept hard, guess I was tired. Too wet to work in the garden.


----------



## The_V's

She loos g


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Good morning!!  We got snow last night again.  Ugh.  Not much, but, still, who needs It?  Our mini pig, Petuna,  is due any day...we keep checking her for milk, per The V’s...still no goop either..but, man she’s miserable and can’t really move.  I keep doing my research on how to help a mini pig farrow!!  View attachment 71801View attachment 71802View attachment 71803


She looks great, keep checking her for milk and you'll know you're pithing the last 24 hrs or less. You're doing a great job, the first is always a nail biter soon you'll be an old pro at this. Pigs are way easier than goats when it comes to labor and very quiet too. If you're used to goat labor like my partner was you'll be as shocked as she was at how quiet pig labor is.


----------



## The_V's

morning all, Jims having coffee Im drinking a soda. We lost our little Rita the Runt last night, seems it was a genetic issue after all cause I know we did everything we could for her.  Yesterday we brought home a little 3/4 mangalitsas 1/4 guinea hog gilt. We also brought home a mini pig named Penny who's family wanted us to bring her here to Happy Quack Farms cause they have jerks for neighbors who turned them into the city for having a pig. The loss of Rita will probably send me into a bottle for a day or two but the farm must go on and I have two new pigs here to acclimate and work with so they know Im momma and mommas bring treats and snuggles. All the piglets from our seven litters this month are doing great, Rita was the only one in 7 litters who didn't make it. So I guess that means good numbers for the farm just sucks that it was my little MangoRita baby.


----------



## Bunnylady

30 "positives" in our county, 1500 in our state; the governor ordered us all to "stay at home" as of 5 pm yesterday. Y'all know the drill by now - if you have a job to go to, need to go out to get stuff, yadda, yadda, yadda . The Sheriff has said, basically, "hey, we're not setting up roadblocks or anything. If we see someone on the road, we're going to assume they have a good reason to be there." So no, we don't have a curfew, but with even most of the traditionally 24-hour stores closing at 6 or so, by dark, this place is a ghost town.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Eh.... we have enough light so that the chickens are laying.... but it is still cold, so lots of frozen or close to frozen eggs.


Spring will come Al!!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> but, man she’s miserable and can’t really move.


Maybe some short stilts so she can get her lower parts off the ground?



The_V's said:


> The loss of Rita will probably send me into a bottle for a day or two


The soda bottle I hope! I'm really sorry you lost Rita, you did all you could but sometimes you can't win against Mother Nature.


----------



## The_V's

Bruce said:


> Spring will come Al!!
> 
> 
> Maybe some short stilts so she can get her lower parts off the ground?
> 
> 
> The soda bottle I hope! I'm really sorry you lost Rita, you did all you could but sometimes you can't win against Mother Nature.


I went to say goodbye and she huffed, so Im warming her up and gave her B shots so now its a waiting game, she pees on me every other time I pick her up and hold her which means she aint all gone yet. I did body pickup for the coroners office in college so I know dead only let go of their bowels once when all the muscles relax and the brain shuts off, which means there's a little life in her yet Im hoping I can bring her round again but Jimmy already has her hole dug over in the family pets area of our property he doesn't think she's gonna come back all the way he says she's too far gone. here s hoping yall wish me luck I'm not giving up on this little piggy


----------



## Bruce

You can only do your best! Good luck.


----------



## Mini Horses

While I know all the closings and stay at homes are needed -- it's depressing since there is no limit seen at this time.   Very unlike normal "life".   At home, all is as usual, chores, new babes, etc.   Just the rest of the world that weird.     

The trickle down is getting bad with so many now out of work.  THAT is an issue and this government supplement, well that's a "hurry up & wait" check and some really can't wait.   It's needed when you have no income.   At least I have a retirement income!!!


----------



## Bruce

Yep. We are lucky, I have my retirement income and DW is "essential services" at the P.O. so other than not going out to "play" with others (which I don't do anyway), things are pretty normal.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Should be a nice day, 50 degrees predicted , probably will vaccinate the horses.  Go to the farm and move more rocks and pick up branches in the hay field.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

The_V's said:


> morning all, Jims having coffee Im drinking a soda. We lost our little Rita the Runt last night, seems it was a genetic issue after all cause I know we did everything we could for her.  Yesterday we brought home a little 3/4 mangalitsas 1/4 guinea hog gilt. We also brought home a mini pig named Penny who's family wanted us to bring her here to Happy Quack Farms cause they have jerks for neighbors who turned them into the city for having a pig. The loss of Rita will probably send me into a bottle for a day or two but the farm must go on and I have two new pigs here to acclimate and work with so they know Im momma and mommas bring treats and snuggles. All the piglets from our seven litters this month are doing great, Rita was the only one in 7 litters who didn't make it. So I guess that means good numbers for the farm just sucks that it was my little MangoRita baby.


Well, that’s good and bad news at the same time??  Petuna popped last night!!  I’ll text you later...I’ve got a runt, but 8 healthy ones!!  Yeah!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hi everyone!!  Been very busy around here..yesterday we bought 14 more chickens, as we can’t keep up the demand!!  They were local, so we were risking anything, and everyone wore masks.  It is in our town though, so, we always wear the masks now, and, sad to say, but I’m getting used to it.... Also, our mini pig, Petuna had her piglets last night!!  Whooo hooo!!  8 very healthy ones!!  1 little runt.  Doin* all I can for her!!  She’s in the house...no suckle.  One of my goats got out of the fence, but didn’t go anywhere, so now we have to see if we have a gap...or how she got out??  Always something!!  My new baker, egg buyer is coming today.  I barely had enough eggs to give to him!!  Stay healthy all!!


----------



## Baymule

I only have 2 egg customers, plus supplying our DD and family. None of them has wanted eggs lately, so I decided to use some up yesterday. I have a pound cake recipe that uses 12 eggs. I modified it, adding sour cream and lots of spices. I gave away 6 to neighbors,  kept one for ourselves and gave away eggs too. Today we work in the garden.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all today we just gonna clean and do school and of course farm chores outside of that noth in oh and dh might go to the grocery store just to make sure we stay stocked up. But he might wait till the weekend.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I might need that recipe bay your probably already shared it at some point but can't remember where lol. I have a little more the half a five gallon bucket full plus whatsvin egg cartons...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Spring will come Al!!
> 
> 
> Maybe some short stilts so she can get her lower parts off the ground?
> 
> 
> The soda bottle I hope! I'm really sorry you lost Rita, you did all you could but sometimes you can't win against Mother Nature.


@Bruce ...you always make me laugh!!  She had her piggies last night..so now she’s sagging even worse...but, wouldn’t do so well with stilts..no knees...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Where are the piglet pictures duck???


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Where are the piglet pictures duck???


Right here on her journal page!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 28 today, but 58 is the high..
no new bunny kits yet....  
Today is dd for Ninja she's been nesting and has quite the belly so hopeful. Miss Special isn't doing anything, she's due tomorrow. She may just need retired.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Today we work in the garden. Getting ready to plant, I have tomatoes 2 feet tall, they are leggy. I’ll just bury them deep. LOL Going to finish laying out the boxes and lay out the weed cloth.


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing today


----------



## thistlebloom

We got snow too. But I bet we didn't get as much as you @Alaskan .

Picked up our taxes and now we get to write a big check to the IRS. Made less, paid more. 🤔

Did a few hours at work. Pruned the tar out of a couple of overgrown leucothoe shrubs. That'll teach them to need a trim after I get my tax bill!


----------



## Bruce

At least you don't need to write the check for a couple of months.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> At least you don't need to write the check for a couple of months.



I just want to write it, send it and be done with it.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> I just want to write it, send it and be done with it.


I get that...  I have been putting off doing my taxes... I am stupid worried I will owe a bunch.

I usually get a refund..  so nasty difference


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Up early dreaming about rabbits. No kits yet. Can feel a kit in Ninja, I told her she needs to release them. Day 32.  I need to clean cage trays today.... wish she had had them.don't like to disturb them too much their due date.  oh well. 
Got our taxes done early February..... I just want them done but we usually get a refund.  I tell DH he needs to have less taken out.  
Yesterday was lovely,  got a flower bed cleaned out. The public schools are now closed for the rest of the school year....the largest employer in our area, a factory is closed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning...lost two piglets..maybe three.  You don’t do a farrow ing box with mini pigs...per @The_V's and the other farms where we bought the minis from.  The moms aren’t built right for a crate.  So, unfortunately, some get hurt.  It’s horribly awful.  O the upside...they look like walking banana S!!  No lie!!  They are adorable!!  Most of my stuff is video..so I have to convert it to YouTube to put it on here..,but I do have some pictures...you’ve GOT to see them walking around..it’s just hysterical....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Good morning...lost two piglets..maybe three.  You don’t do a farrow ing box with mini pigs...per @The_V's and the other farms where we bought the minis from.  The moms aren’t built right for a crate.  So, unfortunately, some get hurt.  It’s horribly awful.  O the upside...they look like walking banana S!!  No lie!!  They are adorable!!  Most of my stuff is video..so I have to convert it to YouTube to put it on here..,but I do have some pictures...you’ve GOT to see them walking around..it’s just hysterical....


Update, th3 third little guy, did pass.  Buried it with his sisters....so very tough.  Goat kids are much easier, because the moms are better to them and not vicious to us!!


----------



## Baymule

Didn’t get to the weed cloth yesterday, but finished out the cardboard. Pulled some grass out of the tomato trellis and  called it a day.  We got our two little granddaughters for the night, their mom will pick them up around 2 pm. Watching cartoons. LOL I’ll do animal chores on a little while.


----------



## Mini Horses

Pot of hot coffee right there, waiting.....have some!   It's pretty good.   Fresh milk also....tea bags if you'd rather that.  I'm stocked.

Looking out at the wind that continues to annoy me.   It's been cool last few days with a front that passed thru and then come back!   More like Fall than Spring.    Have to get out there and I'm not anxious to      Up and to work early all week, so took the opportunity to slow it some today as I only have a "short" day.     65 inside -- cold to me, summer shorts weather for Alaskan.  It's warming back up in coming week and, right now, work next week is slack.  But that changes quickly.   Doing what I need in prep for any "work to stop" that happens.

Grasses are starting to become active.   Good!   I want to stop using hay.   LOL    Guess I need to go toss some of that to those who think they are starving --   Aaaaaannd, need to see what customers want some of these EGGS. Oh, found another hen who wants to be broody…..that's 2, and #3 possible. Well, it is that time of year. They are ready, not sure I am but may set up for it this weekend and get things moving along for chicks. They're on golf balls now. Somehow, not excited at this very moment. I'm sure that will change, once I get a day off to recharge.


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> I get that...  I have been putting off doing my taxes... I am stupid worried I will owe a bunch.
> 
> I usually get a refund..  so nasty difference



We are both self employed so don't get refunds. We also don't always get all the quarterlies in. Oops. You can get a refund if your quarterlies are over estimated, but I don't feel real incentivized to pay out extra money then get it back later. 
Because that money could be working for us in the savings account earning a stunning .25 cents a month!


----------



## farmerjan

Do you have any credit unions there in Idaho?  Check and see what kind of checking accts they have.  Mine here pays me 2.25% interest on average daily balance,  if I use my debit card 15 times a month for a total of $150.  That's not hard to do with gas and groceries and any other stuff I do.  The savings account doesn't pay much at all, so I just keep the required amount, plus about $100-200 as a cushion in case I get short for some reason, then the rest stays in the checking account.  I earned about $50-60 last year on the checking.... don't keep a huge balance, but I do make sure I use the card enough to get the interest on whatever is in there.    I missed the 15 times/150 in Feb and March due to the surgery and all, but still hit it for 10 times/ 100 minimum for a .75% interest for those 2 months.....Only about 1.00 in March I guess, but still more than nothing.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the tip, we'll look in to that! That's a lot higher interest than a savings account at our bank.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I get that...  I have been putting off doing my taxes... I am stupid worried I will owe a bunch.
> 
> I usually get a refund..  so nasty difference


We owed a ton last year thanks (NOT) to the tax law changes so last year we had to make big quarterly estimated payments to ensure we covered 100% of what our tax bite was the prior year. Of course this year we are getting it all back. BUT, we are selling our old house that we have been renting out, don't have the  "primary home for 3 of the last 5 years" thing so we will owe a whole lot MORE than a ton. Thus we are letting the IRS keep our refund.



Baymule said:


> We got our two little granddaughters for the night, their mom will pick them up around 2 pm.


No self quarantining and social distance in TX?



thistlebloom said:


> We are both self employed so don't get refunds. We also don't always get all the quarterlies in. Oops. You can get a refund if your quarterlies are over estimated, but I don't feel real incentivized to pay out extra money then get it back later.
> Because that money could be working for us in the savings account earning a stunning .25 cents a month!


Don't miss those quarterlies, they will smack you with an interest charge.



farmerjan said:


> Mine here pays me 2.25% interest on average daily balance


That is really high, nothing close to that even on money market accounts here.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> No self quarantining and social distance in TX?



Yes. They are closing on their house the end of April. Our son in law got a job in Odessa and they are moving. He is already living there. We are sure going to miss them, but NOT moving to Odessa.


----------



## Mini Horses

At last!!   A day at home.  I need it -- both for self calm and to do things here.   After this coffee, I'll move the goat herd back into another alternate field for a while.  Temps & rain have brought out  healthy grow of vetch & orchard grass.   They are thrilled.  Me, too..   Still need to milk first but, rest done.

And -- BIG, WONDERFUL, surprise! --  2 of 3 of my apple trees have leaves popping!!   YEAH!        I had thought the (now sold) buck had killed all 3 but, 2 survived.  They are in the fenced chicken 1/4 acre, so normally no other animals get in there.....he was a climber!   I'm still fixing fence areas he bent down.  The chickens are allowed out of that....well, self allowed.

I hope to get a broody hen moved to another location tonight.. If it works for her for a couple days, I'll add eggs & remove the golf ball.   She's a "regular" & good mom.   Saving eggs from a few I would like to hatch....mixed chickens but great layers & good roos.   Will set a couple more in next couple weeks.   2 more wanting to do the job.

DS finished basic upping of some chicken wire over bottom couple feet of a field that has field fence.   Those darned kids....they want to get their head out.   This stops them.    My "weaning" field, so needed done.   Now to move two portables there for shelter, the low feeder, water tubs, etc.    Weaning needs to begin.  These boys are not altered, so horns in fence are an issue.   Hope to get all ready this weekend.   As they age, I just add more them o others.  LOL  Grass will need more eaten each week, so it works.    Now -- I hope all this closure stuff is pretty well done by mid summer because I sure don't need  18-20 young bucks to be a concern!!!     That's a nightmare thought -- no auction.  Hmmm, better call some processing places, in case.   Otherwise a lot of wethers will be here and goat meat to share.  Farm life -- flex!

It's nice out with sunshine, finally lowered winds.   44@ getup ad they say to low 60s.  I can sure enjoy that out there.


----------



## Baymule

I’m having a leisurely morning, drinking coffee and reading on SS, TEG and BYH. The news is on, updating the dismal pandemic, not too much good news there. Drizzling and cold, I need to get out there and do chores. 

I have a gorgeous stand of rye grass and clover on the small side pasture. I run the girl lambs in it all night and the boy lambs during the day. Both groups are getting plenty to eat. I’m also raising the Cornish Cross in a tractor in that pasture. I move it daily. There is giant Bermuda that I planted last year and babied through the drought to keep it alive. The chicken poop ought to fertilize it good!! For added growth, I’m overseeding the poop patches with more giant Bermuda seed. By mid to late summer, this pasture ought to be the best ever.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sunshine here at last! 28 out there when I fed. I'm hanging out with a cup of coffee until it gets a degree or two warmer then hope to spend the entire day doing yard chores and work the horses. I'm plotting Syringas day... may have something to share this evening. 

Also need to up pot the tomato and pepper starts. I'm not sure where I'll put them all, I guess I'll haul the big folding table in. Would be nice to have a cold frame this time of year, one of those deals where you bury fresh manure in the bottom for natural heat. May have to run that thought by the builder man and see what he thinks. 🤔


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's raining buckets here gonna give in once baby asleep to go drag the goat through the rain to milk her.. And feed up everyone outside. Then going to stay inside the rest of today. It is suppose to rain all day today and tomorrow. Dh is helping put up laundry. Which is nice. My body probably need the rest.


----------



## promiseacres

Tried to post at my usual time but the internet wasn't cooperating... finally just did the set up all over again... don't ask me why that works or why we'd all of a sudden get booted off... annoying but doesn't happen on  a regular basis.
Coffee is on.
Rain and mid 40s today. 
We did get a new litter of bunnies, 3 kits. It was shortly after we finished chores and cleaning cages yesterday afternoon. She was looking pretty miserable and when I was about half way done she got frantic nesting so I knew it was close. Tomorrow is our little broken polish doe's due date. She's a such a sweet thing. Had a false about 6 weeks ago, but I can feel kits this time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry all you guys are having  weather issues....we are gona get some of your rain later in week.   For today, here -- wonderful.

Got goats moved, the one milked, milk inside to chill.  Then --

I went out the back door heading to barn, turned to go get battery charger DS had used, to charge mower.....intending to till tomorrow (pull tiller).   And there -- BEYOND my wildest dreams!! -- DS had put the disc on the tractor.   Man, I jumped on that thing and worked a field that "may" become my garden.   Bigger than I want BUT.....  It was nice to be able to do this.  Still need another, or two, fine till but, that can happen later in week....or tomorrow if I get really ambitious.   It's definitely heavily fertilized by horses & my only issue is that it has been used as pasture for years.  THAT may be a problem.   Will see when I hit it again.   Of course, several chickens went in to assist.....plenty of worms out there.   Plus, I won't add plants for a couple more weeks.   Otherwise...more tilling elsewhere.










Woohoooo…..something done and it was fun.  Love to ride my tractor.   Have another field I plan to disc, drag and seed.  May get that done tomorrow.  Would love to before the rain, which will settle the dirt/seed.   Plans working.....  

Just grilled myself a steak, some peas....eating dinner with you now! LOL  Then go milk.   Make cheese tonight.   A GREAT farm day for me.    Hope everyone else had such fun today.


----------



## thistlebloom

I had a great day also Mini Horses! That is a huge garden area, glad you got to have so much fun on your tractor.  

I rode bikes with dh early, then played with the horses for the rest of the day. No yard work got done (by me, dh was clearing trees) but it was the loveliest day I've had for awhile. The yard work will be there another day more than likely.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Zoom meeting with some of our church friends.  
Then cutting firwood. 
Checked bunnies, no new kits yet.  
Kids need to make pancakes I guess.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone!!  Piglets seem to be doing good, we think these 7 are going to make it!  W3 hope they are big enough now...there is one runt, but momma seems bonded enough now to not hurt them.  I got a new bunny yesterday..,a lionhead....she’s actually a show rabbit..won a bunch too.  I don5 care about that..I jus5 want to offer those kinds for the children in the area.  She’s been bred too!  The one picture is he4 with my shi tzu...k8nd of hard to tell them apart!!      Stay healthy everyone!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sun, warm, light breeze, great coffee. How good can it get? This staying home stuff is wonderful for me  

Getting off of this   and on this 🚜


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Yes. They are closing on their house the end of April. Our son in law got a job in Odessa and they are moving. He is already living there. We are sure going to miss them, but NOT moving to Odessa.


That's like 400 miles away!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Chores....then more tractor work.  Came in & made 2 batches of quick cheese.  Needed to empty jars for more milk!   Had taken 2 gal out Fri to clabber.  Gave that to the chickens -- they love it.  Took more out so they could have in a couple days. 

Now today, DS comes in with a huge tiller, borrowed.  And I begin asking questions.  Says he has decided to put in a garden.  This kid has never grown anything!     I said, that's why I disc that over there-- use part of it.    No, that ones your problem.  Hmm.  Now I see why disc was on tractor!    Good, I need to till this one.  How long ya got this loaner?   A week or so.   That should do it, I say, and walk away.

Let me tell you  that rascal is a powerhouse machine.   Of course, I cannot pull the start cable!!   I till, it cuts off.  DS Restart, I till, did more but after DS went to lower field, off again.  I shut it down and worked at putting some seeds into pots.   I can start my pull behind tiller so that will be my job next weekend.   DS "says" he'll just have to run the tiller thru this one, also.   Good.  Do it.       I see a book about this coming along.   Maybe we will have a challenge of gardens.  

Says he helped this country boy butcher a hog last week  (I was shocked!!) like his dad & I used to do.  LOL  I mean yes, when he was a kid we did all that and I always had a garden going.  But he's JUST NOW thinking he may want to do these things??  After 40 yrs??         It's just so out of character.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, kinda scary since he was not really into things there on the farm and you had to kinda "beg & threaten" to get him to help in the past.....
Maybe he sees that this whole corona virus thing, the "lockdown" and all, as a possible future of things being harder to obtain as in food and all.... maybe he has some friends that have "shamed" him into actually taking care of himself since he has the past experience and some knowledge.... the ones he helped butcher may have goaded him into actually becoming more  self sufficient and all????? 
I hope it works out for him,,,, and for you, since he sorta decidede to do this without really "asking" if he could?????  I mean I asked my son if we can just move my purebred chickens up to his property as soon as they get the road for the tower all in and things get pretty well decided as to where they are going to be, so that I don't have to deal with things here anymore.  I did not assume I could do it.....


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses all of a sudden, a lot of people want to be farmers! The local TSC has sold chicks to people without a clue, the manager said she felt sorry for the chicks, but could have sold hundreds more if she had them. Garden seed is flying off the racks. Maybe this corona virus is a wake up call.

Our son in law said today that he wants to stock up on some items after they get moved and settled in. I pointed out that I garden, in times of plenty, I can, freeze or dehydrate the garden proceeds so that we have food when nothing is growing. Living in a stocking up mode is my lifestyle. I think it might become his too. Our daughter said she wants some hens and a garden. Wow. 

@Bruce, we moved here to be close to them. DSIL got his Masters degree so he can become a principal, no one around here offered him a job. It's been 2 years. So he sent his application to every school district in Texas, Odessa called. It's a move that they have to take, it will be good for the family. Maybe not for us, but it is a good move for them. We support them and are behind them all the way. It's a 7-8 hour drive. We'll just have to go see them once a month or every other month, depending on what is happening on the farm.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We are getting the two little granddaughters today, they will spend the night. We need to be out in the garden, maybe I can take them out and we can plant zucchini. They love zucchini candy.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Miss Cuddles was pulling hair when I did my first check an hour ago. 
 @Baymule I know you'll miss those granddaughters. But yes you gotta do what you gotta do.
Got some firewood cut up yesterday afternoon. I even ran the splitter. Today looks nice day to work in the flower beds.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone!!  We have a really busy day here...two peoe picking out piglets, two people picking out bunnies, two people picking up eggs.  Everything is now a call ahead process since we are sold out of eggs, even with 55hens.  Call ahead with animal picking, wearing masks and Chris does the showings.  We are then planning to do our ‘photo shoots of the piglets’. Today they are a week old.  We can sell them around 5 weeks, according to @The_V's .  I honestly don’t know what I’d do without her!! She has raised so many mini pigs,  and has helped us soooo much!  Thank heavens for BYH!!  Ok, have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Maybe he sees that this whole corona virus thing, the "lockdown" and all, as a possible future of things being harder to obtain as in food and all.... maybe he has some friends that have "shamed" him into actually taking care of himself since he has the past experience and some knowledge.... the ones he helped butcher may have goaded him into actually becoming more self sufficient and all?????




I suspect a lot of this …. as to motivation.  He did "mention" that he might sell some produce.  OK....then do YOUR OWN.  And it was done without discussion, obviously from my posts.   I did wander to where has made one of my sheds into his storage unit & ask just "where" are you thinking to plant.  I altered his plans!   NO you are NOT using another pasture area.    Heck, I want him to move and now this.     Since I know jobs are disappearing & he's in construction....it doesn't seem to be a happening for a while.     And on we go...….

Beyond that -- I am getting ready to leave for work!    I'll deliver eggs along the way.   My chickens are loving their daily milk fest.  The eggs are my reward.   Hey, at 2 gal a day from one goat, I need to use it somewhere.    In a month, 2 sisters will join in the milk line.   Guess I need to tell DS to make another hog pen -- they can have milk & garden stuff and he & his "new BFF" can butcher for me this Fall.


----------



## Xerocles

Somebody pass me a cuppa extra strong, please? Awoke to retail troubles this morning.
Ordered wire online from TSC, curbside pickup. Woke up to find an email telling me my order was cancelled. No reason why. Panicked, thinking my finances might have been screwed up. Waited impatiently for customer service to accept phonecalls. Seems my local store doesn't stock this wire. They can not ship directly to my home. Or I can get a "raincheck" and they will ship to my store (10 day wait). Next nearest store lists 3 rolls in stock. Call to verify stock and to hold for me. No, they have none and they also do not stock it....even though inventory says they have it. Customer Service rep was very pleasant, but really don't expect or need this type of confusion from TSC.  20 minutes on the phone with her. Also means another 10 day wait till I can continue my garden plans. Now I have to find someone else (and likely pay more) with the wire. Grrrr.


----------



## Mini Horses

Xerocles said:


> Also means another 10 day wait till I can continue my garden plans.



   At least it isn't like the empty TP shelves....THAT would be a long ten days!    Heck, someone will have the wire.  Soon.

Dontcha hate it when  your plans are fouled by another....beyond your control?   Well, maybe a different wire?   May cost more but maybe no wait.  Decisions, decisions.  OR -- wait ten days.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Cuddles had her kits...3 doa/died during birth....so she had a single. Unfortunately she was laying in the box last night...I debated on pulling it so the little guy wouldn't get squished but at the same time how is he going to keep warm. She made an awesome nest but singles just are hard.
Lock down for 2 more weeks and Indiana said no more trail riding on state park property...not that I was going but....ack. this just SUCKS! 
Mid 50s already and more flower bed to clean out. Praying the kids do school without a fight.
@Baymule how is the job going? 
@Jesusfreak101 how is the situation with your parents ?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Cuddles had her kits...3 doa/died during birth....so she had a single. Unfortunately she was laying in the box last night...I debated on pulling it so the little guy wouldn't get squished but at the same time how is he going to keep warm. She made an awesome nest but singles just are hard.
> Lock down for 2 more weeks and Indiana said no more trail riding on state park property...not that I was going but....ack. this just SUCKS!
> Mid 50s already and more flower bed to clean out. Praying the kids do school without a fight.
> @Baymule how is the job going?
> @Jesusfreak101 how is the situation with your parents ?


Sooo sorry to hear about the kits...I hate when that happens. About two weeks ago, I had a doe abandon her litter, and eat some too.  2nd time.  She doesn’t get a 3rd.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone...you won’t believe this... @The_V's are buying one of my Juliana mini piglets!  Yep, I’m shipping the little beauty through the postal service?!  Apparently my pink, blue eyed sweethearts go for big bucks out there, and the blacks are preferred here.  Who knew?  Crazy!! We only have two little buggers left!!  Selling like hot cakes...but we are taking every precaution.  Masks, social distancing..and Chris handles it all.  Oh, plus only two people allowed to come at a time.  I know there is a lockdown, but the people here, don’t seem to care?  I didn’t advertise the piglets...they are just on my FB page.  Videos of them.  After all, they are only one week!  But, they are doing great...so darned cute.  Taking some pictures later today...


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres  sorry about the kits.  Always hard, no matter how long you've been doing it.

@Duckfarmerpa1 piglet sales -- who knew?   Of course this is why you bought but, now with lockdowns and  all....surprise.

It's upper 50s this morning and going to mid 70s....with rain. It was all good until the last part.  LOL  Warmer Wed & Thurs with more poss scattered showers.   Geesh.    My goats hate it and I don't like the extra hay it requires.   Oh, well -- life on the farm!

Coffee is very good this AM.   Help yourself!   

I'd love a donut with this but, none here.  Sorry.   I need to make a pan of brownies.  That would be good "soul food" right now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning, coffee sounds good. The kids went to bed late so did not get the dishes done. Need to do that this morning along with a few other things. Waiting on one more goose egg to hatch then i am gonna clean out the incubator, move and reset it. So far five goslings. The garden coming up. So far lettuce, Spanich, peas, green beans, two squash and a cantaloupe plant. I check again when i get out there. Been over run with milk and eggs. Not a bad problem. 
On the family note i  pretty sure they have been replaced by aliens lol okay no more joking. They wemt from hating my farm lifr/ work and animals to be obessed with them. Mom even use to think i was crazy of the amount of food i keep on hand now everyone should do that and it's the way it should be...  far they staying in place dad still has work momma doesnt. She wants to buy a trailer with money they don't currently have but might get. I think it's stupid and we had a long talk about my thoughts more like i talked she listen at the end she still wanted to buy in kinda thing (The trailer purchase).  Either way its been put on hold for now. But I have nothing more to say on the matter to them. If they but a trailer and use their truck and ect i can't say much but the likely hood of them doing it is low just off my parents past. Love them but they don't always follow through. So we see. Dh is still working and things are going well. My mom was telling me about all these things companies like electric , insurance companies are offering things like discount ect. She said i need to check it out i told her no i don't. (Might be crazy) I told her we making a good income and I don't need what companies are offering for those who can't make their bills right now but that i need to make my payment to help those companies stay a float so they can help someone who needs it
 She said i was probably right.
That's my crazy life as of right now.


----------



## rachels.haven

No more pig pics please. I'm trying to have self control, but I just want to HOLD one. And next thing I know I will have pigs too!

(No wait, don't stop the pics, it's the closest I'll get, right?)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

RACHEL JUST GET THE PIGS LOL.I


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Mini Horses ...I know, right?!  It was a gamble to get into breeding mini pigs.  i didn’t even advertise them.. today they are all sold!  I only let the people take masks off to get pictures so I don’t screw up who’s actually buying which piglet!!     I’m getting confused with all the bunnies...they are all starting to look alike...I just started doing the pictures a few weeks ago...many go home on Easter...now I have to read my notes and pray I get it right!!  Ugh!!


----------



## rachels.haven

YESSSS, I'm FREEEE!

Congrats on your pig sales! That has to feel good.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Got quite a bit of the flowerbeds done yesterday. DH and DS have been working on cleaning horse pens. 
Also did a grocery run last night. By myself...it was nice to get out. 
Another nice day to work on outside things.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning.  It was nice all day, then rained hard all night.  Supposed to be poopy all day.  So, we are going to look at two semi trailers to buy as more barns.  They are smaller than the one we have, but a better price.  They were used for shipping paper from our local paper mill, so they are completely dry.  I’ve seen them..they looked good.  Now it’s the boss’s turn...


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The garden coming up. So far lettuce, Spanich, peas, green beans, two squash and a cantaloupe plant. I check again when i get out there. Been over run with milk and eggs. Not a bad problem.



Right, not always a bad problem but storage can be!   LOL  Wish my garden had stuff coming up.  However, just got it started, so not quite ready to plant --- on time for my area though.    I plan to be home tomorrow and HOPE to get more done with it then.  It's still are prep work.   Want to plant the weekend of 18-19.  Should have CPs up and all by then.  Obviously some things direct sow.   Started plants a week or two later.


Coffee just didn't seem to be what I wanted this AM....a few crackers in the tum helped.  Don't take your vitamins on an empty stomach!   But I was rushing and.....


----------



## rachels.haven

Been there done that. You have my sympathy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X 2


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I done that before yah don't do that. Especially prenatals


----------



## Xerocles

My state went under statewide stay at home order yesterday. I finished working on my garden at 6:30. Sat down on the front porch and counted. From 6:45-7:00 pm, 61 cars passed. Passenger vehicles. Didn't count the tractor/trailers. They're essential. While I've been writing this, 20 or 30 more have gone by. I really don't think people are taking this whole "stay at home" thing seriously. Oh, and I live 6 miles from the nearest town, population 8500.


----------



## farmerjan

We have been on "stay at home" lockdown, and will be until June 10th... and it is like a ghost town here.  Next to no traffic when I take the samples up to go out to UPS, or to the gas station.  Gas here is 1.79 but diesel is down to 1.99.  I so want to have the garden but not going to here so will have to enjoy everyone elses....


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> I really don't think people are taking this whole "stay at home" thing seriously.


Maybe they didn't get the word? Or were late getting home? Essential workers? OR maybe a lot of scofflaws. Combination of the preceding?


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm one of the "essential workers" so out most everyday.   At the Dollar General stores I am seeing lawn care, gardening supplies being stocked on the "usual" paper shelves.   To avoid empty.

My thoughts --  ya mean they'll NEVER get more OR it's grow your own???      TP, paper towels, napkins -- disappear as soon as any come into the stores.  

On the flip side, there is NO SHORTAGE of sodas!!   I've moved a minimum of 500  2Ltr bottles a day all week, doing resets.   Talk about no need for the gym -- I'm there!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Highs only in the mid 40s....a change from 70s    told my kids no shorts.


----------



## Mini Horses

Still warm here.  Those light showers have been hit & miss.  Not bad but still messes up many "outdoor" plans.   They say heavy winds late day.  That's almost worse than light rain.   

Not like there isn't plenty to do inside    just not what I wanted to do today.   Change of plans!   There's always the weekend for the next garden till.    While I'm rethinking my day I'm having some oatmeal and lovely coffee.

What is everyone else doing????   Pretty quiet here of late.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee! Sunshine once again today and around 60. Yay! Dh is helping me today with spring cleanup at a job.
Lots of raking and debris hauling, but at least it's warm and sunny.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> What is everyone else doing????   Pretty quiet here of late.



Dawned bright and sunny. Supposed to be(70%) rain. 1:30. 80 and hot. Spent most of my morning driving 6' galvanized rods (3 of them) at the garden area for the electric fence. Too old for that. Whack 5 times. Sit. Rinse, repeat. BUT THEYRE DONE!  And put the last 25 insulators on the posts.
Oh, and made a 5 gal waterer for the ducks.
Other than that, all I did was insult my sister over the phone when she told me she was going to pick up a friend to spend the day with her. What part of house arrest don't they understand? Are we gonna have to issue everybody ankle bracelets?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

After noon all, life with four kids is crazy.. boys have been fighting. Oldest isn't helping. Baby wants to eat every thirty minutes. Got the goat milked finally, her udder was completely scabbed over last night an not swollen. This After noon it was bleeding again but it still isnt swollen so i assume she just knocked of the scab on something. Every one in the field today. Trying to get house clean and pens ready, animals ready to process and hoping to start tomorrow while its suppose to be cooler weather so that i am not doing it on a hot day. We be starting on the pig here soon as dh has the time to help other wise i shoot one and hang it and go to work on it. Hoping i won't have to but considering the alternative and keep them longer then plan no thanks. Also looking at getting more fencing in and getting all of the pens in the front pasture away from the house. Hoping it works out but we shall see.


----------



## Baymule

I quit my job a week and a half ago.  I got 2 days of training, following someone around, no hands on, then thrown on the floor for a 12 hour shift by myself. 14 residents, 3 diabetics, 3 Alzheimer’s, 2 with dangerous high/low blood pressure  and meds 3-5 times a day. Helping with meals, cleaning the whole place, laundry, and they complained I was too slow. I picked up speed, but I got to thinking. Rules and laws started getting crazy and I could see it was only going to get crazier with the coronavirus.  Once it gets into a nursing home, the bodies stack up. It may sound selfish, but I don't want to work under those circumstances.  I decided I didn’t want to take a deadly virus home to my husband, so I quit. That place is disorganized, indeed, they take it to a new level. It is one of the worst places I have ever worked. Management was terrible, communication was zero to none. 

 The residents were precious people. I tried to give them all a smile and make them feel important. It’s dehumanizing enough just being in a place like that, without being in a high speed hurry to get to the next one. 

I have been working in the garden, taking care of the 43 Cornish cross chickens, taking care of the pigs, we have kept our grand daughters every chance we get and we are STAYING HOME!​


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  didn't you say DD & grands are staying there in a trailer until they move?  Thought I read that but -- maybe a dream.   LOL  

You have plenty to keep you busy.  A garden alone can do that.

I walked in my garden area that I tilled last weekend.   This afternoon, DS actually tilled it for me with the humongous tiller he borrowed.  I enjoyed "just" watching.   REALLY enjoyed it.      That thing would need an electric start for me....can't pull the rope hard enough.  Now, my pull behind tiller I can.   After I get a new battery at TSC tomorrow, the mower can pull it.    Shouldn't need to for a while after all the disc work and tilling now.   Good, because I need to hill, rake, set posts & CPs for planting this weekend.   Weather supposed to be good.

I will be"social distancing" in my garden Sat & Sun.     No one here to fit a hoe handle.  

Planting this Painted Mountain corn this year.   If people are still talking in the Fall    , may sell some for decorations.  Otherwise cornmeal and chicken feed.  No loss.  Lot of Sunflowers to go in, also.  My chickens love those seed!  Oh, usual veggies for me, also.   Seeds galore here!!   Exciting.

With chores and land to walk, the CV-19 closures are more tolerable than for those who live in an apartment!


----------



## Baymule

They close the first of May, have to be out May 8. They have been looking at places to buy, but think they will rent for awhile. She is famous for waiting until the last minute to do anything. She always pulls a magic trick and gets it done. They haven't looked at rentals yet. So who knows.


----------



## Baymule

We don't mind social distancing. We have 8 acres to social distance on. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> Planting this Painted Mountain corn this year



Is this the first time you've grown it?
I've been planting it for several years now and it makes excellent corn bread. It's our favorite. Definitely not just a decorative or feed corn. I want to try parching some next time I grow it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Sounds like a good decision @Baymule my husband's grandparents moved to a retirement community about 10 days before the lock down. Intially they were in separate "areas" his grandmother in a memory care part, his grandfather in an apartment style area. With changes the lock down brought it wasn't working and now both are in the memory care, together. Am so very grateful for the staff whom saw the problem and made changes very quickly. 
We had snow flurries yesterday afternoon....  less wind today so need to get motivation to get out there and work on those flower beds.
Happy Good Friday.


----------



## Baymule

Snow flurries? Doesn't the weather know that spring is here? LOL Been up since 3 AM, husband too. What the devil is wrong with us? Worked all our lives, don't live by the alarm clock anymore, worked hard in the garden yesterday and will again today--and we sleep a few hours?

Thanks for the coffee, it is appreciated. Direct TV is off, the satellite is not talking to the TV. The service center is not talking to me due to Covid 19. Don't these dummies know that people are on lockdown and watching TV to get the latest on Covid 19 is our morbid entertainment? I have to sign in on the internet to get anything done. DD does the cell phones, AT&T, I don't want to create new sign in, so will wait until a decent hour to text asking for the sign in information.


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> Is this the first time you've grown it?



Yep.  First time for the Painted Mountain corn.  I've heard it's a good dent corn for cornmeal but, no grinder..   Any good in milk stage cooked?   I'd think grilled ears would be good.

Same problem here, Bay.   I was up at 4:40 & couldn't get back to sleep after only a few hours of sleep.    Nap time late day will probably happen, if I sit down after getting home from work .   LOL  Totally messes me up.  

Coffee is nice this AM...anyone want some, go for it!   Weather is lovely for today and all weekend.   Hope I make it thru my 2 days of gardening coming up  You know, it's a lot bigger when you walk in there than when you just look from the back porch. Wish I could wiggle my nose and make the picture of wonderful plants all growing move from my head to my plot, without the work.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Debating on making coffee or not. Not sure it will help. Deciding what to cook for breakfast thinking about bacon eggs and toast. I have a thing for eggs.


----------



## promiseacres

Spring in Indiana... LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> Yep. First time for the Painted Mountain corn. I've heard it's a good dent corn for cornmeal but, no grinder.. Any good in milk stage cooked? I'd think grilled ears would be good.



I don't have a grinder either. A friend on TEG gave us all a good tip on using a blender so that's the way I've always done it and it works great. I soak a cup or two overnight, drain the water off and put the drained corn in the blender with all the liquid ingredients for the corn bread. Blend on high until it looks like it's ground up fine, then add to my dry ingredients and bake.
A lot of times I'll soak extra and freeze it after draining so I have it on hand and ready. (My dinner planning generally starts when it's dinner time, lol)


----------



## rachels.haven

Spring snow in Indiana? Grr!


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> I don't have a grinder either. A friend on TEG gave us all a good tip on using a blender so that's the way I've always done it and it works great. I soak a cup or two overnight, drain the water off and put the drained corn in the blender with all the liquid ingredients for the corn bread. Blend on high until it looks like it's ground up fine, then add to my dry ingredients and bake.
> A lot of times I'll soak extra and freeze it after draining so I have it on hand and ready. (My dinner planning generally starts when it's dinner time, lol)


Give her your grandmothers recipe.


----------



## promiseacres

rachels.haven said:


> Spring snow in Indiana? Grr!


It's the midwest....don't like the weather? Just wait a few.


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> Spring snow in Indiana? Grr!


spring snow/rain/sleet here today.


----------



## Baymule

Happy morning to all. Coffee is ready. Going to be another beautiful day, I’ll be in the garden, planting. 

Our TV satellite cratered night be fore last, repair tech coming this morning. We have to stay 6’ away from him. I had a list of questions texted to me concerning Covid-19 that I had to answer before confirming the appointment. If it makes him feel better, we’ll wear masks too. I’ll put the dogs in the front pasture so they can run the fence barking at trucks, kids on bicycles, other dogs and all the terrible predators that dare use the road. Alexa is playing soft music and BJ is drifting off to sleep in his recliner. It’s a nice morning.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule, coffee is good today. 60 again.
DH doing a farm store run this morning, then we'll work on more firewood. Looks like Easter is going to be very wet. I have a ham to fix and made chocolate pie yesterday. Got a few things for the kids.... and decorated eggs a couple days ago.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh...coffee is GREAT this morning at my house!   Help yourself.  Of course, attitude is helping my taste buds.  Home all weekend, garden final tilled by DS yesterday, while I was at work.   Very nice for me.  Oh, yesterdays winds left, too.  That will sure help!  

@promiseacres  your eggs are lovely!   No little ones here now, so we stopped that long ago.   I do enjoy enjoy seeing them.

Here's mine....nice job girls!   LOL





And while at work, a mini mare foaled.  Yep, an unwanted quickie last Summer.   I'll get a pic later.   Did check last night and at least it's a girl!!   So I have another who is suspect for a playmate.   First foal in about 15 yrs here .   Not what I do now.

I'll get pics  sometime today...…..


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> So I have another who is suspect for a playmate. First foal in about 15 yrs here


Woo Hoo!   Life finds a way!  Is your old stallion responsible for this?   I thought you were running a retirement home - not a maternity ward!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, FEM, I thought all was "over" too!!

Well, I actually CAUGHT the one younger guy in the field.  Because I saw him where he was supposed to be 2 hrs earlier, I know he was only in there a short time.  We both KNOW 5 mins is short enough.    He's only 28" and was scooting UNDER  a fence -- maybe watched too many goat escapes.    Now, most of those mares are 20+, didn't feel they were cycling and didn't want to put them all thru a round of lute.  At least 2 are mid teens.   The new babe is one of theirs....  

So, the mare is a black bay....the stallion I think is "who's your dad" is a chestnut OR silver bay.     This foal looks a true buckskin.   The old stallion -- now 34! -- I feel is probably sterile by now???   He IS a buckskin and grsire to the mare.  The mom IS a jumper...goes where not needed at times.

Here's the new arrival.....no matter the dad....she's arrived.





Boy, did I have to sneak around to get this pic.  Mom takes her away from me -- if no feed LOL.


Now, I know things are on "shutdown"   but who told this hen?   No need for this!!  I've told them all -- full tilt


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, not fair. . . baby mini pic.

Hmmm. Chestnut or Silver Bay crossed with Black Bay can't equal Buckskin; the cream gene is dominant, so one parent or the other would have to be some shade of dilution. If mom is a Smoky Black rather than a Black Bay, that works - Cream and Black from mom, Agouti from dad (Agouti doesn't show on red-based horses, so he could still be either). 

Oh, gads, she is adorable. No wonder mom wants to keep her all to herself!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  What a cutie


----------



## Mini Horses

Right on colors & dam might be smokey black!!   I'd not be surprised -- wouldn't be only one out there.  LOL    Didn't look just know I have what looks to be buckskin foal..  Time will tell.  

It's not a keeper!   When weaned & halter broke, for sale.  Not starting over with these guys.   Love  them but, no more of them.  I'm only doing retirements.  Now, wait & see if Prissy is preggers or just her usual rotund self.


----------



## Bunnylady

I do not need another horse.
I do not need another horse.
I do not need another horse.

I don't care if minis are like potato chips, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE!!


----------



## Bruce

No but you NEEEEEEED a mini


----------



## Baymule

Bunnylady said:


> I do not need another horse.
> I do not need another horse.
> I do not need another horse.
> 
> I don't care if minis are like potato chips, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE!!


Oh boy, are you ever talking to the wrong crowd!


----------



## Mini Horses

For certain I don't need another mini horse!    


I'm hoping this one goat who is looking to be very close to kidding will do so.   Tomorrow would work.   LOL   We have some storms closing in for Monday.  Lot of winds they say.   This past week seems to have been far more wind whipping in this area than our normal.

Never got to the garden today.   Ran errands, for self and DD who has been in quarantine with DGD, after poss exposure.  No issues but, they are waiting their 15 -- ends Wed.   They just wanted a couple things from the store.   Then mower gas, tractor diesel, oils, etc.  Made all stops -- even remembered to take my list!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Trip woke me up at 5:20 scratching at the back door. When thunder rumbles, he wants in. He doesn't mind rain, but is terrified of thunder. He is neutered, he was terrified of thunder before he was neutered and still is. He is soundly sleeping in the living room floor. Even on the closed in porch, he will pace like a tiger in a cage, we are his safety and security.  Paris is also terrified of thunder, but she goes to her doghouse. She has never wanted to come in. The few times we tried, it just made her more anxious. Silly dogs.

There is a big blob of rain over north-central Texas, coming over north east Texas. There goes working in the garden. We are going to DD's for Easter anyway, so no dirt digging for me. 

Y'all have a happy Easter.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Happy Easter!!  My family plans to Skype....will be very weird.  My son will come today, but not my dad because he’s sure my goats have the Covid-19!  Ugh Dad.  I don’t feel sick, I’m normal as can be..but when people talk about the symptoms...I seem to suddenly ‘feel’...all in my head of course, but I start to worry...is that me?  It’s very sad that we can’t go to church today.  I handed out many Easter bunnies yesterday, so there will be a bunc( of happy kids in our area this morning!  Don’t worry, masked, etc...


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Easter! Our church is having a drive in service at noon. I thought it was supposed to rain but the sun is shining. Taking a day of rest. 

We moved 3 loads of firewood yesterday. Most needs split yet... nothing like moving chunks of wood that way 50+ pounds. And after the first load we picked up 2 nails in my trailer tire.,..that was fun.   it went flat immediately so dropped it and ran to get a bigger jack. Luckily was only 2 miles away. Now my year old tire for my horse trailer needs repaired or replaced. I guess it was a blessing only one tire was affected since we only have one spare. After getting the wood moved I ran after my 300# of feed.  So I think I earned my rest. We'll have ham for our supper.  
We'll need to get moving I am making resurrection rolls with smokies and eggs. And chores still need to get done.


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> No but you NEEEEEEED a mini



I already have 3. Poor Blondie; she didn't get to be "the Easter Pony" this year.




(this was last year, when we had to take shelter from a passing shower)

Happy Easter, y'all!


----------



## Baymule

She’s adorable!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bunnylady, Blondie is adorable & loved it, I'm sure.  They do!

Years ago I did all that mini horse stuff -- loved it!  Parades were fun, 4-H events, traveled to shows all over.    One year we showed at an event in a limo -- mini inside.   It was a fun time.....But, I'm over it now.   No one around to enjoy it with.

Hope everyone has a calm, happy Easter.   Those who can celebrate their religions -- do so.   Drive thru, by, in, video, any & all.    We are in some uncertain times right now.  Keep in touch with others -- even distanced!

Sunny & warm today.  Rain & wind tomorrow.   Shame.  Don't need a storm.    I slept in and slowly slurped my coffee before heading out for chores.  Very enjoyable.  2nd cup with TV church service.     It works.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Easter to all also.  Hoping for a light at the end of this tunnel so we can all get back to a somewhat normal life.  Be thankful for your blessings.


----------



## thistlebloom

Our cul-de-sac neighborhood met out in the road for a Resurrection Day fellowship. We sang and prayed and dh gave a short message. It was nice to see faces  . Our newest neighbor showed up too so we got to welcome him to the neighborhood. Don't worry, we observed our "social distance".
It was alternating sunny and cloudy with a little breeze, so a bit chilly, 45ish. Having some late coffee now to warm up.


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom that sounds like a lovely idea!


----------



## Baymule

There was a storm that blew through here this evening. Trees were whipping back and forth, it was crazy. There are 14,900 homes without power in our area. We have power, our neighbors behind us don’t.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> There was a storm that blew through here this evening. Trees were whipping back and forth, it was crazy. There are 14,900 homes without power in our area. We have power, our neighbors behind us don’t.


Oh bother...

Less fun to shelter at home and social distance when you have zero power.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Mid 30s.... cool temps predicted all week. 
Seems like a good week to stay in bed....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, I’ll share some with our neighbors. Talked to Robert a few minutes ago, he thought he was calling the power company but hit my number instead. They still don’t have power. A tree fell on the power lines a couple miles away, the lines are in the road. In the opposite direction towards Lindale, a tree knocked the lines down. We looked out the window at Jimmy’s house and the porch light is off, so we knew they didn’t have power. There were 2 confirmed tornadoes east of us that tore up power lines a couple of counties over, thousands out of power. It’s cold, 40 degrees, high in the 50’s today, frost predicted Wednesday. Glad I haven’t set out tomatoes yet!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

We are having rain today in the 40’s then snow all week.  Good time to butcher Slim Jim.  Since we hang him from our car lift.  Chris made a pig box...to walk him out...tomorrow will be a tough day for us.  I’m tired today from the busyness last week.  Plus worried about making my egg orders for my store, restaurant and baker.  16 dz by Friday.  Sure I’ll be fine..but I worry, imagine that!  Ugh...I’m finding more laying spots for these dumb chickens...and Chris doesn’t want them in a run. They would ruin it in days with 55 hens and 2 Roos.  Oh, tons of happy videos/ pictures of the kids that got bunnies for Easter from the farm on FB...really made my day!!


----------



## Bunnylady

That system has been kicking up tornadoes throughout the Southeast all night. It'll be coming through here within the next couple of hours; there are people already without power, and the line of storms proper hasn't even gotten here yet.

I hope everybody stays safe and well; scuse me while I take shelter under this chair.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, I forgot to ad, my son, Ben has organized a 100mi Ultra Marathon himself!!  He limited it to 20 people.  5 signed up.  It’s on the 25th.  He’s getting really excited, and a bit stressed now, with so much to do for it.  He got the go ahead from the state game commission, and didn’t have to buy the $150 permit since there are so few people.  Only sad thing for me...Chris, nor Ben will let me go.  I just wanted to be at the finish.  They guys are really putting the squeeze on me to be isolated...which I get.  But, to not see my son cross 100mi!!  It was so awesome when I was there for 50mi...who will take pictures?  He has two friends that will be at the end to do the times, etc.  food booths, etc.  I’m very proud of him..he’s got more determination than anybody I know.  He’s still got a 4.0 with his college courses, despite doing it all on line.  Hard to learn a medical procedure over a computer!!  Ok, that’s my bragging!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bunnylady  the storm is here, at least some of it.  Rain in waves. LOT of winds...not wanting to leave, it seems.   Between last night and now 2-2.5" and I'd expect close to 4" here before day ends.   Heaviest rains seems to be out of here late afternoon, with winds hanging longer.  You are a good amount South of me and the storms moving East will  leave me before you....sorry.  I see a good amount of nasty weather where you are.  But -- it's warm!

There you have it -- rain & winds here.   Made a sausage & English muffin breakfast.   Coffee hot....if you are hungry, help yourself.   Whole pan of sausage --  seems that will be plenty for tomorrow, also.  Heat & eat!  LOL

Appears I have a rain break -- so, will open coops and head to work.   Been waiting to see most slack before I left....just so I didn't have to be soaked going to the truck!

@Baymule it seems this is part of the crap ya'll had.   Glad you had power so you could share coffee/breakfast.   We all know how much that wakeup means!  

@Duckfarmerpa1 -- as you see some hens just LOVE to lay other than a fixed nest!   I swear, I just stopped trying and know the "rounds" to collect.   Then, there are those who stand and scream for another to move off a nest so they can get in there -- NO MATTER 6 others are empty!!!  Chickens are weird like that.   LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, getting a slow start and mini i would love a sandwich and hot coffee sounds good mine got cold we are having cereal. Just got the kids outside got to get baby down for nap. And then i can get my chores done. Dh is letting my mother help him today so they can decide if this kind of work that they are interested in before the go out an buy a trailer and everything else they need. I am hoping they change their mind and hoping we can move. Neither of us wants to leave this area. Dh likes it for work reasons and church. I like it for our.church family. But either way we saving as much as possible and then will decide once we have the money. Just day dreaming about it. We both want 15-20 acres of not more. We want to be (well be for covid-19) more self sufficient.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Oh bother...
> 
> Less fun to shelter at home and social distance when you have zero power.


That is for sure! 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m finding more laying spots for these dumb chickens


Yep, they find the most bizarre places.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> But, to not see my son cross 100mi!!


Maybe someone will video it for you. Stay safe!!



Mini Horses said:


> Made a sausage & English muffin breakfast.


No egg and cheese? Mine had sausage, provolone and a VERY local egg



Mini Horses said:


> Then, there are those who stand and scream for another to move off a nest so they can get in there -- NO MATTER 6 others are empty!!! Chickens are weird like that. LOL


Yep, I've got several of those. The ones higher in the order force lower ones out of their favorite nest box. Some have been laying in the hay on the floor in the corner of the "feed room". Can't just make another nest in the hay a few feet away? HECK NO!!!! MUST have THAT nest. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Dh is letting my mother help him today so they can decide if this kind of work that they are interested in before the go out an buy a trailer and everything else they need.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bruce i know the feeling I dh was desperate for help and I said you deal with it then. I told him I am not going to argue but he need3d to be very Pacific that this was just to show them not full time. And that when they were working he boss and when we family we family. And of story I am not happy about it but only so much I can say. He accepted to many loads and yeah what ever.


----------



## Mini Horses

It did stop raining.  Winds slowed from the 55-60mph to 15-20, late afternoon.  Plus, the sun came out of hiding!   Very nice.

After work, unloaded truck of hay, did chores and packed out 15 doz eggs my DD is taking to co-workers at their main plant for the workers there.   Yep, less hours and well -- I had plenty from customers who were "distancing".    The people there can use them, I'm sure.  She'll carry them in AM and now I can refill the frig....milk is taking priority right now.     I deliver 6 doz to other customers tomorrow.

Now....if I could get more people for the delish goat milk!!   

There are those who are suffering with the business closures and cut-backs.   One of my PT jobs is dead right now but, the other one is killing me.  Some people can't work, stores need the work done.  I'm working a LOT of hours -- may end, who knows?   This whole CV thing is has a strangle hold on everything and everyone.  So sad....and unbelievable.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> So sad....and unbelievable.


Yes.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
30 degrees.... rabbit cages need cleaned. So will be wearing thermals again.  
We had another litter born yesterday, 3 new polish.  The new Zealands and 2 vl due next week.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> That is for sure!
> 
> 
> Yep, they find the most bizarre places.
> 
> 
> Maybe someone will video it for you. Stay safe!!
> 
> 
> No egg and cheese? Mine had sausage, provolone and a VERY local egg
> 
> 
> Yep, I've got several of those. The ones higher in the order force lower ones out of their favorite nest box. Some have been laying in the hay on the floor in the corner of the "feed room". Can't just make another nest in the hay a few feet away? HECK NO!!!! MUST have THAT nest.


These are just a few of the spots my hens like to lay!!  Drives me crazy...but, chris really doesn’t want them to tear up the ground in a run.  So, free range it is.  Plus, we have sooo many deer ticks, we need them out and about!  But, everyday is like an Easter hunt
...making me ready for Christmas!  Lol

today is also the day that Slim Jim gets butchered.  We made a deal with my baker, egg buyer...he also smokes meats, and sells it.  So, he’s going to buy some meat from Slim, and we will use it in trade.  He’s aLso  giving Chris smoking tips..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's great ducks, and promise take back your cold weather 45 is not okay with me.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Now....if I could get more people for the delish goat milk!!


 Me!!!!
Of course delivery would be a bit of a problem.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce, yes delivery issues.    If you were close I'd sure load you up! Then, it's a problem for milk, in general, to keep it cold. Those who want it, also want it delivered and free. I can't do a route.    When I milked last night, dumped it right into a container for the chickens & cats.   They love it - especially if I let it set & clabber first.  Usually do that with couple gal a week.


Chilly out this morn at 44 with a feel like of 38!   Only going to mid 50 and that's an easy 10 below norm for now.  Glad I'm running late on tomato plant set outs!   Pure luck & procrastination.  
Of course, the peas won't mind the cold dirt.....guess that's a weekend "to do".   And beets.   And.....

 Need to go heat up this coffee, add more....get ready for daylight, chores and then off to work. Windy out there. I hear it whistling.


ETA -- it's raining!  COLD out there!   WTH?  Winter again?  7am  temps have dropped 3 degrees, too.  This is the stuff that they said poss snow flurries  Shenandoah to maybe Richmond...an hr from me.   @farmerjan getting snow?


----------



## Baymule

37 degrees here this morning and patchy frost. Glad I haven't set out tomatoes too! LOL Went to Walmart yesterday for a few things. No butter, not even margarine. Got heavy cream for coffee and going to make Crème Brulee. Watching the local news and dairy farmers with nowhere to go with their milk and prices down if they do sell it. Told BJ I might get a couple of milk goats if this keeps up. Never thought you'd hear me say that, did'ja? Going to another store this morning to buy chicken leg quarters, on sale $4.70 for a 10 pound bag, gonna try for 4 bags--no, not for us--will can it with rice for the dogs. I ran out of their canned goodies a couple of months ago. I've been making dog gravy with meat drippings or bacon grease and BJ mixes it with their kibble. Maybe I'll score some butter too.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee!
@MiniHorses We'd love some goat milk too.. have to get out to the store today or have DH stop on his way home.  
I've decided that I most definitely SUCK at this stay at home gig.... Yes I'm a home educator and we're home most days doing school but we also are allowed to interact with friends and family. This is just plain depressing.... yet if you say anything that implies things should open back up soon you are wanting people to DIE! UGH!  Saw on FB last night (it wasn't supposed to be out yet, but it was) that Purdue is cancelling everything through June 30!!!! That is over 10 weeks away.... (I know that because our meatpens are due next Tuesday and will be exactly 10 weeks old for fair)WHAT THE HAY!!! so that means our fair can't happen since it's the last week of June.


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> . Told BJ I might get a couple of milk goats if this keeps up. Never thought you'd hear me say that, did'ja?


Hold on. I thought there were some lines of Katahdins that bagged up big enough to be successful milkers? When I got scared off of goats because of all their delicacies, you pointed me to hair sheep. I've been researching, and read about some Katahdins that at least rival NDs in milk production??


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Those who want it, also want it delivered and free.


Hey now there is a GREAT business model. Think of the benefits of not having to track income!



Baymule said:


> Told BJ I might get a couple of milk goats if this keeps up. Never thought you'd hear me say that, did'ja?


@Xerocles had a similar thought to mine; why not stick with sheep and get a couple of milkers?


----------



## thistlebloom

Here's a little food for thought to go along with your coffee. 


_"According to the CDC there are an average 7,838 deaths in the U.S. every day.

According to the CDC: 0.2% to 1.8% of all U.S. deaths since February are confirmed or presumed to be due to COVID-19. And they are destroying the economy over this.

The Gateway Pundit reported:

*According to the collected data:

*** 79% (910/150) are over the age of 65
**** 90% (1033/1150) are over the age of 55
*** *3.5% are under 45
**** 0.7 (9/1150) are under 35

“Like other reports the VAST MAJORITY of the coronavirus deaths are people over age 65 — nearly 80%.”

Additionally, the coronavirus recovery rate is very high. “*The fatality rate from COVID-19 is not as high as experts have reported, according to a new analysis published Monday in The Lancet Infectious Diseases. In the new analysis, the death rate in confirmed COVID-19 cases is estimated to be 1.38%, while the overall rate, which includes estimated unconfirmed cases, is calculated at .66%,” WebMD reported.*

There was no lockdown or shelter-at-home order during the 2009 H1N1 flu. The numbers show approximately 60.8 million cases, 274,304 hospitalizations, and 12,469 deaths occurred in the United States due to H1N1, according the the Center for Disease Control and National Institute for Health. There was no political or media hysteria, and there was no 24/7 news coverage of it."_

Probably not what's being reported on your average tv news.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule milk that goatie girl with the great udder!   Only problem you will need to consider is how long she will stay in milk.  But, she is a sure option, IMO.    Hey....no further costs.    

While the diary breeds are developed for milk production, good food and handling will keep that ewe in milk for a reasonable time.  I have a couple goats that give me a hard time to dry up!  

Yes -- milk, cream, butter, yogurt, kefir, cheese.....sheep can to.   

I wish a LOT of you lived closer -- for goat milk and other reasons.   My own kids won't even try it.  Shame 'cause it is SO good!!


----------



## Baymule

I've thought about milking Miranda, she bags up like a cow. Currently she is dried up and I probably wont breed her until August or September. @Xerocles she has an udder that makes goaties jealous. Miranda LAMBert is a Dorper and Katahdin cross. 

I went to 2 grocery stores today. I got the 4 bags of leg quarters AND butter! I just drifted around the store and got a few things. Then I went to another store and got bacon in 3 pound packages, I got 3 of them. Then I got some more stuff. Came home and put it away. Made the Crème Brulee with Amaretto, dang that is good stuff!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I've thought about milking Miranda, she bags up like a cow. Currently she is dried up and I probably wont breed her until August or September.



Granted this is someone talking who does NOT know what they're talking about. Do sheep come in season only at certain times of the year? Breed Miranda ASAP. You'll have milk by August or September. Any lambs will be a bonus or a throwaway. Yes, I said it. Sometimes an animal is sacrificed for the greater good. (Or share the milk with the lamb).


----------



## Alaskan

I like sheep cheese better than goat cheese...

But the teats on a sheep udder!  🤢   so small!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Bought some onion sets, peas, carrot and lettuce seeds. DH wants to till the garden tonight after ds spreads more manure. 
Need to bring in more firewood too, temp is 27° two more days of winter then the temps back to the 50s. Warm temps will be nice.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Got 2” of snow last night...why?? Chris has to plow and shovel for the apartments...poor guy!  Butchered Slim Jim on Monday...man, he is tasty.  I try not to think about his face when I’m eating the chops, but I thank him every time before.  Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## Baymule

Xerocles said:


> Granted this is someone talking who does NOT know what they're talking about. Do sheep come in season only at certain times of the year? Breed Miranda ASAP. You'll have milk by August or September. Any lambs will be a bonus or a throwaway. Yes, I said it. Sometimes an animal is sacrificed for the greater good. (Or share the milk with the lamb).



Many sheep breeds are seasonal breeders. Hair Sheep breed any time of year. Miranda always has twins, nice ones too. I could probably milk out some for us and her lambs would never miss it. Goat people pull the kids and bottle feed them. The kids grow off just fine that way. So the offspring don’t have to be thrown away, just rearranged. Miranda is on her period of rest between breedings. I get my ewes back in good condition before breeding again. She is pretty slick now, but she will still get her rest. She deserves it. I may start training her to the milk stand, that greedy girl will do practically anything for Feed. LOL


----------



## Baymule

@Xerocles this is Miranda a few days before giving birth. Now you know why goatie people get excited over Miranda. She has Dolly Parton boobs! LOL






​


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah that's is exciting lol dang girl thats the size of my dairy does udders milk that lady out lol okay that sounds slightly odd but hey y'all get it lol i have alot of udder pictures on my phone... Lol my dh thinks it's weird i send him some every once in awhile he tells me to stop blowing up his phone with the goats udder shots lol. I might enjoy that to much come to think of it lol my mother is staying another day   she comment yesterday (dh had some work shopping to do) no wonder the nothing gets done around here(granted all the farm chores were finished and everyone was fed) as i am rolling around playing with the kids. Who wants to clean when you can play and cleaning can come later lol. Anyways she ocd induced clean freak and my house is clean just disorganized and chaotic lol she says just the level of energy is chaos lol i enjoy my chaos lol


----------



## thistlebloom

Enjoy that rolling around with your kids! It goes by like a flash so make the most of every second  . You will have the rest of your life for a sparkling house (very over rated).
Maybe all that fun and chaos will convince her she doesn't want to live with you after all!


----------



## farmerjan

The best memories I have is of my mom taking me (us) to the 4-H fair and having food made up so we could save money and "tailgate".... which they didn't call it that back then.....and we would bake for the different country fairs and the kitchen always being full of baked goods getting ready to take for the competitions..... and helping with the show chickens, and having stuff fixed up for when I was competing in the gymkhana games in the horse shows.....  and doing stuff like helping build the chicken coops and stuff..... Yeah the house was clean.... cleaner than mine that is for sure.... but she didn't work away from home and was a real "housewife" ... still it is all the things that she did for and with me and us kids that mean the most. 
The house will be there later or tomorrow.....


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Need to bring in more firewood too, temp is 27° two more days of winter then the temps back to the 50s. Warm temps will be nice.


I must have experienced temp swings like that......  because I grew up in Texas...

But I have been in Alaska for 20 years now...

And wow, I can no longer imagine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@thistlebloom THANK YOU FOR THE CORN SEEDS I AM GONNA PLANT THEM TODAY I AM SO EXCITED!!I got them in yesterday.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh an Dh found a meat slicer brand new on sale for wait for the drum roll 25$ woohoo they reduced it by a hundred.


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> I must have experienced temp swings like that......  because I grew up in Texas...
> 
> But I have been in Alaska for 20 years now...
> 
> And wow, I can no longer imagine.


And I cannot imagine Alaskan weather...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> She has Dolly Parton boobs! LOL


Except Miranda's are all natural!



Alaskan said:


> But I have been in Alaska for 20 years now...


Oh, a newcomer!


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> @thistlebloom THANK YOU FOR THE CORN SEEDS I AM GONNA PLANT THEM TODAY I AM SO EXCITED!!I got them in yesterday.



You are so very welcome!  

Let us know how they do, with pics of course. The kids will love shucking it, each ear is a surprise and like finding gems, lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Of course? The geese are official in prison they busted out of a area and ate the other corn i had growing so they in a much more secure pen now. Hopefully the brats won't get in there i am also fencing in the corn now


----------



## thistlebloom

Sounds like goose dinner to me!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pretty much. The gander and me have history lol i grew or was growing a pinapple plant in a pot he goes and gets it and eats it i save it from him nurse it back to health and he kidnapps it again and eats.it he eventually killed it. If it wasn't for he was the only male goose i have and he gentle for the most part he would have been eaten long ago. As it stands we have three adults and six goslings . On hen looks like she going broody on me...


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> Maybe all that fun and chaos will convince her she doesn't want to live with you after all!



MY thoughts, exactly!!   Keep it up.    

@Jesusfreak101  you get close to 1 gal a milking?   Yep, I have three of those for Saanen, my mostly Nub gives me a little less.  Four others I don't milk  as long or frequently.   It's a LOT of milk.

Sheep milk is generally a heavier cream, so often sweeter cheese.  And yes, small teats take some practice!   & patience.

@Duckfarmerpa1  glad this pig is better tasting!  Home grown portk is amazing -- if no taint, as you found out.

We've had sunshine today & up to low 60s.  Not bad after a 38 start.   Now, they say tomorrow will begin at 33..light frost.  That's winter!   @promiseacres  I'm feeling your pain.   I am not liking this week of "reruns" of Dec weather.    But yes, the peas & carrots will.

To add insult to the low temps, it's going to rain Saturday, Monday & Wednesday!   OK -- better than snow!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol yes i do? She gives a bit over if i milk at night i don't want more i avoid that if i can. Milking once a day is enough milk for us
 I pasturize every two days. Cause by day two i have a gallon (abit more then a gallon but not the point) she an excellent milker her milk isn't as creamy as the does i had before they had loads of cream i thinking that might be from the toggenberg. Mine were pure nubians before. Dh seems to like it more. And the buckling is 1/2nubian 1/2 sansan so we see how their girls do. I am not sure how many i plan to keep yet lol. The current Doelings have 3/4 nubian and 1/4 toggenberg. I can wait to see what everyone milk will be like.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning.  We are supposed to get 5” of snow today! Can you believe this?  We are sooo upset!  Yesterday we went to a new feed mill, well, new to us.  Got a ton of chicken feed..they had my last name on it!  Yep, got my own specialty grain!!  🤣🤣🤣. Boy the goofy stuff us farmers get excited over...😀👍


----------



## Baymule

I got nothing done outside yesterday. DD had 2 doctor appointments and we kept the 2 little girls. The 3 year old followed me while I did animal chores, then she wanted to go see the horses, so we did. She wanted to walk the pipeline, so I showed her poison oak and Texas Bull Nettles and cautioned her on them. As my Daddy and Grandpa taught me, so I will pass it on to her.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in as DH took the day to rest. His allergies have been kicking his butt. There's snow outside...praying it's the last for awhile. We need Spring.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok for those who raise gardens what do you use to protect your plants? I been trying to stay all natural so far not to bad but we have red harvested ants and they killed my pumpkin plants so it's war thoughts on what to use?


----------



## thistlebloom

I don't have an ant problem, but I know some people will mix a shovelful of ants from one nest into another to make them war and weaken their numbers. That's pretty natural, but I have no idea if it's effective. So that advice is worth about what you paid for it!


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok for those who raise gardens what do you use to protect your plants? I been trying to stay all natural so far not to bad but we have red harvested ants and they killed my pumpkin plants so it's war thoughts on what to use?


Protect my plants? 
1. 12 ga.    
2. Wire fence. (Trail cam and solar motion floodlights@ 2000 lumens on order)
3. Double strand electric in front of fence. 
4. Runner Ducks who were touted to eliminate "buggy" pests without damaging the plants (I no longer have any Sugar Snap pea plants thanks to #4. About time to introduce them to #1) 
5. Mutt dog who will abide no animal "visitors". 
I'm pretty confidant with my protections except for #4.....so I'm back to contemplating bug protection. That cure seems worse than the disease.
I like @thistlebloom s idea about instigating war between ant colonies...but with my luck, they'd then form an alliance and attack ME!


----------



## Baymule

We got our 3 granddaughters for the night. We will take them every chance we get. They have to be out of their house May 8, then they will be 8 hours away


----------



## Xerocles

I have been reading about the potential meat shortages. I have my chickens for eggs. COULD potentially get Cornish Xs for meat. Have my rabbits as a meat source. But still, the risk of losing beef and pork has given me pause. Thinking of a pig or feeder calf (raised or purchased ready for slaughter). So, talked to my neighbor today for a line on a processor. He said there is not one within at LEAST 90 miles of us. I asked what he does to process one of his beef cattle for his use. "Take it to auction, and go to Wal-Mart like everybody else."
I am left blinking and wondering what I just heard.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> and go to Wal-Mart like everybody else.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the "go to Walmart like everyone else"  is about the dumbest thing..... First off 90 miles is still less than 2 hours away,  I used to take my hogs nearly 3 hours away because they would cure the hams and bacons..... now I only have to travel about 1 & 1/2 hours to the guy who does the curing, and he makes all sorts of good stuff from the beef/venison.... and cures hams/bacon etc.....but he does not kill, so I have to make arrangements to have it killed and they will take it to him if I am having stuff cured and processed like hot dogs and all..... It's not like you are going once a week.  It is a once or twice a year trip.  Okay, once up with the animal, and 3 weeks later or so, back with the coolers to pick up stuff that is cut, wrapped, frozen..... and if you get it killed on off times of the year, most of our people here will let you keep the frozen stuff in their walk in freezer until the cured stuff is ready. 

I wouldn't raise my own and then sell it and buy anything at Walmart.  I  have bought a few minor things at Walmart, or Food Lion,  like some bacon and sausage that is on sale  with things being like they are right now just to have some extra in the freezer for insurance.  I used to buy my bacon from the kids that sell the fruit and stuff, FFA and 4-H, in the fall as fund raisers.... they also had a couple of other companies that they could order from and it would be a decent enough price and I liked supporting the kids.  Would get 10 lb box of bacon and then pkg it in 6 or 12 slice pkgs as that is about what I would eat at a time.... remember I am by myself.  So 2  breakfast meals  for the 6 slice pkg or I would fry a bunch up and have  BLT's  for a few sandwiches.  

I realize that not everyone has a butcher shop as close as we do ( 15 min away for a state inspected one..... 30 min for the closest USDA inspected one)..... but to raise it then sell it to buy at Walmart is just beyond me.  We like the local guy, but unless you sell a 1/2 or something, you really can't sell by the lb pkgs of say hamburger.... Mostly all we sell is halves but I do some hamburger for friends..... hoping that it will pick up a bit for people wanting to buy a half so we can sell a few more this next year.  But I am not going to push it right now.  It can be a hassle with people wanting a 1/2 beef then not having the money to take it when it is already at the butchers..... I am not doing any financing anymore.  I put an extra 1/2 in my freezer 2 yrs ago because they changed their mind at the last minute.  Getting too old to put up with that and being a "nice guy"..... I'll eat it myself or give it to friends that are needy.  Make a good down payment and I might consider it.... or tell me up front and start making a payment to me monthly ahead of time and I might do it.....OR NOT...


----------



## Alaskan

Raising your own meat... selling it....

Then buying meat at Walmart...



There is a local place up here that butchers, they do a great job, but they cost a bunch.

From what I hear, any of those "traditional" communities like Amish, or Hutterites will butcher for very low cost.

We haven't ever had to butcher anything too big, just some deer, and a pig once.  And those were easy enough with a few kids to help.  Sadly we butcher slow.... but whatever. 

We did once help a neighbor butcher a cow.  Again... slow work since we don't have much practice....  but we managed. 

But even though we are slow at butchering...  it tastes so much better than store bought!!! So, it is worth it!


----------



## Xerocles

Yeah guys. I agree with all that you're saying. That's why I was just left standing there, blinking, and wondering what I just heard. I did see a place about 20 miles from me.....that does deer processing. Well....not TOO much of a stretch from deer (they're easy, I can handle that alone) to a steer or hog. Maybe I'll ride over there and see what they say. 
A deer is just a big rabbit, and as easy to deal with...but the weight of the big two....that's just beyond my abilities alone.


----------



## Alaskan

Xerocles said:


> Yeah guys. I agree with all that you're saying. That's why I was just left standing there, blinking, and wondering what I just heard. I did see a place about 20 miles from me.....that does deer processing. Well....not TOO much of a stretch from deer (they're easy, I can handle that alone) to a steer or hog. Maybe I'll ride over there and see what they say.
> A deer is just a big rabbit, and as easy to deal with...but the weight of the big two....that's just beyond my abilities alone.


Wouldn't hurt to ask.  I would think you could talk them into a big something.   They might like the change of pace.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Yes 90 minutes for fresh homegrown meat is not too far. Even if you paid someone to haul it. 
Supposed to warm up today, high is 55. need to get a load of hay and DH still wants to till the garden the pto shaft need work the other night.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It’s cold here this morning, been t-shirt weather, now back to long sleeves and a jacket. 

@Xerocles you could butcher a hog yourself. I’ve done it, just hung ‘em from the tractor bucket. I raised 3 one year for us and neighbors. We shot, skinned and gutted them, quartered and packed them in ice. It took me several days to process, but it was sure worth it. It’s in one of my feeder pig threads.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Ok, we actually got close to 7” of snow, and Chris can’t get the snow plow on one of the trucks.  The other truck is on the car lift, as he broke the brake line when we were trying to pull the other truck and trailer out of the mud last week.  Ugh!  On much bigger news...today is my son, Ben’s. 100 mile Ultra Marathon that he organized himself!  Started at 7. I’m not allow to go, due to the 10 person limit.  Ben is so soo excited, and I’m soo proud of him, for not only always going after all his goals but for organizing such an event!  This kid is on a path to greatness.. I know I brag about him too much..I’m sorry about that.  But, frankly, who wouldn’t?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mini Horses

Ready to tackle a 2nd cup now.   Light rains out there -- sprinkly right now and not supposed to do more than 1/2 inch.  Hmmm.

Checking on all this morning, I see garden and butchering questions.   Well, I'm there with ya!   

Fortunately I have two processors within 40 miles.  Both are USDA inspected.   Last pigs I processed were taken for a "kill & chill".  I had them cut into sections & picked them up. Down back into halves, in front of hindquarters & behind front quarters.  Heads/feet were in another box & saved for me (gave to one who uses for their dogs).    Anyway, I then cut & wrapped them at home.  Now, my only issue was that I took 2.  In hindsight, I wish I had only picked up one at a time!    Was 300# with both & a lot to do for one old lady!   One at a time would have been GREAT.

Goat...neighbor who hunts, processes the deer and has a huge set up at home to process, smoke, make sausage, etc.....was kind enough (to MY surprise!)   to kill, gut, skin.   I had the carcass cut like the hogs & did the cut, package portion.  Meat in  HUGE containers of ice while it was done.    Left the guts, head, skin, etc. with him for coyote bait that night.   Something he had planned and this happened to work into it perfectly.   Nice.   (Also, the hog processor will do goats as well.)

Chickens I can do myself -- a real crappy thing to start, once first one has met the hatchet it's just a "get busy & done" thing.  It's easier for me to do a few at a time....if alone (normally)...4-8 is all I want to do.    I have a large pen/run where I can keep the ones destined for the freezer, to feed out, remove or add to numbers as it suits me.    Fresh meat waiting on me.

I have 2 vacuum sealers.     I use for veggies, also...sure a nice way to "wrap"  LOL   Less freezer burn.   The goat is similar to beef, IMO....except for a good steak!!    I can buy a few pieces of beef for less than feeding out a whole animal....that I don't need.

Maybe thinking "size" will help others for butchering.  Rabbits are fast and small and tooooooo  CUTE for me.   LOL



Jesusfreak101 said:


> I pasturize every two days



Aha!   I know many do but, here it's raw!   Yes, you have youngins and probably want that for them.    I just feel very good with mine and actually want raw.   It does become pasteurized with some of the cheese processes.   I use a hand milker (think breast pump) and it's from the sanitizd teat to the jar. 

OK, this turned into a book!!    Homebound & social distanced.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yup no raw for the short ones not with the amount they each drink and it makes me feel alittle more comfortable with it. I feeling stir crazy I tired of the house. I need to get out but i can never wear a mask thingy and breath and now its mandatory with a 1000$ fine if found with out😑. Not going there. Gonna get the kids outside and get animals seen to hopefully shortly baby got woken back up by the boys fighting. So need to rock her back to sleep. So much to do. I am going to go ahead process the birds the best i can and call it done and start eggs in the incubator. I am debating on letting the geese hatch their own eggs or not.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe thinking "size" will help others for butchering. Rabbits are fast and small and tooooooo CUTE for me. LOL


My kids do the butchering... and rabbits are their favorite since they are the fastest to process.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know I brag about him too much..I’m sorry about that. But, frankly, who wouldn’t?🤣🤣🤣


Nah, you can't brag too much on a kid like that!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone..update on my son, Ben’s 100 mile ultra marathon.  With the conditions up here with about 10” of snow in the woods, it’s much harder running than anyone thought.  There are only three guys in the race, so the first 36’ miles, the trail was not touched at all.  So, obviously, Ben’s goal of 24hrs is shot.  But, the other two guys quit at 50 miles.  Not Ben.  He finished 75 about an hour ago...hurting really bad, but still running.  He’s determined to finish.  Clearly I’m worried about him, but I know he has it in him....and I’m his cheerleader all the way.  If you all could just take a moment, to send well-wishes for this kid..I’d greatly appreciate it!  Hope everyone has a great day!!❤️😀👍


----------



## Mini Horses

@Duckfarmerpa1  that's a long, hard run in the best conditions!   I certainly applaud his efforts.  As to other guys, heck I'd have stopped at the start line    

I'm having some really nice coffee  -- help yourself, plenty there.  This is a slept in,  start late day.   I'm enjoying it.  Went to bed early and slept very well -- what a good feeling.  Rested.

38 about 6am but up into mid 50s now.   Nice sunshine, light breeze, heading into mid 70s.     I can work with that!   Pleasant weather actually.   We had about an inch of rain yesterday, expecting a couple inches tomorrow at wake up, they say.   It's putting some brakes on gardening but, still cool and early here.  There were some light frosts a couple days last week.

I did get into the garden yesterday and picked up about a bushel of "looking dead" root pods.  Yeah, they would sure want to revive for another hold on this fresh till.   There were so many in some areas that it looked like a light mulch had been added.  This was a pasture for years, after all, so I expect a big issue -- I plan to till again before planting.   There is no doubt "stuff" is under there just waiting to grow again!!   A lot of it.    Feeling if I till again it will be a time well spent --  turn up some more of the root base in there.  Can't hurt, right?     So, I thought to disc -- saw DS had removed it from tractor....his borrowed tiller had been returned....my pull tiller ready but mower battery won't charge.  Just dead and will need new.   Now I have to go to town for that.    I did assemble a pile of T-posts & CPs to put in for climbers.  No need to do that until re-till.   I'm on hold!!  

I see a lot of bad weather S & W again this week.  Ya'll stay safe!  Your probably getting it today.


----------



## promiseacres

Mmmmmmmmm coffee. 
Slept in again. Need to get chores done.. making canned cinnamon rolls. 
Got hay moved and the garden tilled. Got 4 does due this week, 3 are or have been nesting.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It is a heavy fog this morning, supposed to rain and storm today. Trip spent the night on the porch. I wanted him to go out to potty before bedtime, but he refused. I take him through the house to the back. He sat down. I pushed, he braced his feet. I was laughing, he does a complete snow job on me. Then BJ scolded him and Trip went outside. haha, it took "Daddy" to get him moving! Trip is scared of thunder and wants in the house when it is storming. Should be fun today/night. Crazy dog.


----------



## The_V's

I slept in today, jimmy was up and dressed at four as usual. Got a goat that won't release the hostages, got three sows to get bred this week started last night we shall see huh. Moving other sows out of the farrowing pens cause their babies are gone and their weights are back up to where we want them so they're going back to their room mate pens till we breed them again. Adding another breeding pair of guinea hogs to the farm this monday. Still wanna find some IPP's and GlOS pigs to the farm this year. Made some new friends this week and bartered for some rabbits. Yes folks we now have rabbits added to our farm! Oh and we also added pet birds to the farm last week like parakeets, love birds and peacocks. A visitor to the farm yesterday told me I should give classes, Im flattered, but I only know what works here for us may not work for someone else. Coffee was delicious thanks, now back to the farm.


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> My kids do the butchering... and rabbits are their favorite since they are the fastest to process.


If you were halfway close, I would be able to raise the rex rabbits I want for skins, and get someone else to do the butchering for a fee or barter.... Darn..... Alaska is a bit far to go for processing..... There m ight be someone around here if I started to look for it seriously.  I would like to have some.  Love those coats on them...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

The_V's said:


> I slept in today, jimmy was up and dressed at four as usual. Got a goat that won't release the hostages, got three sows to get bred this week started last night we shall see huh. Moving other sows out of the farrowing pens cause their babies are gone and their weights are back up to where we want them so they're going back to their room mate pens till we breed them again. Adding another breeding pair of guinea hogs to the farm this monday. Still wanna find some IPP's and GlOS pigs to the farm this year. Made some new friends this week and bartered for some rabbits. Yes folks we now have rabbits added to our farm! Oh and we also added pet birds to the farm last week like parakeets, love birds and peacocks. A visitor to the farm yesterday told me I should give classes, Im flattered, but I only know what works here for us may not work for someone else. Coffee was delicious thanks, now back to the farm.


You give classes to me all the time...like today!!  We thank you very much!!❤️❤️❤️🐷🐷🐷


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> and I’m his cheerleader all the way.


MAybe you can be at the finish line since the other 2 quit??? Won't be people there cheering for them even if they are there to cheer your son. 



Mini Horses said:


> As to other guys, heck I'd have stopped at the start line


Me too!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

As for Ben’s race, yes he called me a few times and said I could go to the finish line!!   And he wanted potato chips!  He also had to take Advil today. Ben believes taking Advil takes one day off of your life.  But he said that race added days, so he’s good.  Whack job?  But, it was awesome to see him finish!M. He fell asleep for about an hour.  There was no way he could meet his goal with the bad conditions..but he finished in 32 hours!!  His both feet are fractured...he knows this from it happening during the 50 miler.  He had them duct taped.  He’s covered in blisters.  He’s going to be a wreck, for a few days.  But, two days after the 50 he went running and was lifting the very next day!! Yes, he is a different type of human, one we don’t typically see..but, that’s why I think he’s going to able to acco a lot in the future..because he never gives up!!  Thanks for everyone’s well wishes!


----------



## thistlebloom

That's quite a determined kid you have Ducky! Congratulations to him for not giving in and giving up. I do wonder about the race adding days to his life... 🤔
Fractured feet? Yikes. 
I used to be a runner, no ultra distances because those people are just crazy(!!) 😄  but I do pay these days for all the wear and tear on my joints. Blew my knee out at 38 and that put a complete stop to any running again.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  

That's amazing @Duckfarmerpa1   I hope he recovers quick from all the trauma, wow that's drive! 
We got a few things done over the weekend, was glad for the warm Spring weather. I need to get back to working on the flower beds, start some seeds for the garden. Really should get the horses vaccinated and dewormed. State lengthened the "lock down"  so no horses on their trails yet.. maybe May 😢    Very hard to take the virus serious when we still only have had 1 case in the county...  Purdue is taking a worse case scenerio.. so our 4H fair has been pushed back a week and it won't be "normal" if they the do it again we'll have to take photos and send them in....

No bunnies today...  have 1 doe due today, 2 tomorrow. Not too concerned about the 2 tomorrow.. I can rebreed.  The one today is 2 years old and hasn't settled yet.. but nesting for a couple of days so a very good sign.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay i drink coffee, hoping that will help i keep falling asleep on the couch this morning. Haven't got much done, the baby woke often last night and the boy got up early. Dh is at work. 2 yr old is falling asleep for an early nap. They have had snacks while i been trying to get to be awake enough to see straight. They are cute for sure. We had a blast visiting our friends that are moving yesterday. The kids didn't want to leave and neither did we. Who knows we might bee moving to east Texas as well we see.


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 4 AM. Boo. Trolling around in the net, our local Walmart showed to have toilet paper in stock. So we went to town. There was a line to get in, I raced back there to see someone else snatch the last package. But there were paper towels, so I got a package of those. I got more canning lids, Food Saver bags and the low sugar Certo. Got a bottle of rubbing alcohol, eye drops and other things. I think the only food item I got was a cabbage. LOL Tried at the other grocery store in town, no toilet paper, but I got a bag of flour, then sent DH in to get another bag of flour. Somehow I spent $140!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> He fell asleep for about an hour.


Only one??? Geez I think he deserves a good 12.

Hope you find some TP before things get dire Bay!!


----------



## Baymule

I still have TP, but opened a package, I like to keep at least one unopened package. At this rate, I'd do better to go cut down a tree and figure out the paper process.


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> Very hard to take the virus serious when we still only have had 1 case in the county...



Consider yourselves blessed. We've had almost 70 cases here, most of which were diagnosed so long ago, they have since recovered (one known death). I agree, even as you hear of the horrors in New York and other places, it is a bit hard to see it as relevant to you, if you don't live in a densely populated area (or have a loved one living or perhaps dying in a nursing home). But then I read that in the last 6 weeks, more North Carolinians have died of COVID 19 than have died of the flu during the entire 6 months of flu season, and I don't complain about putting on the mask and gloves (hand sanitizer is murder on my sensitive skin) as I prowl from store to store hunting the elusive paper products.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> (hand sanitizer is murder on my sensitive skin)


That isn't a problem here, haven't seen any on the shelves for weeks and weeks. That aside, I won't use it, it gives me instant migraines. Haven't found any brand of cleanser for the sinks and counters either.


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> That isn't a problem here, haven't seen any on the shelves for weeks and weeks. That aside, I won't use it, it gives me instant migraines. Haven't found any brand of cleanser for the sinks and counters either.




We had a large bottle of hand sanitizer that was acquired for things like the Easter Bunny/Pony visits (I know my animals aren't a danger to the public, but I can't be so sure about all the _other_ little hands that have touched them  ). I've been carrying a small bottle in the car, and using it on the gloves between stores (they are nitrile; I can sanitize them 'til the cows come home, and it won't hurt a bit!) There's a local brewery that has been making sanitizer, and providing it to the local businesses (free of charge, I believe), so every store I have gone in has  hand cleaning stations near the doors, and an employee that is sanitizing carts between uses. But I hear you; there are a number of products that either aren't to be had at any price, or only appear sporadically: paper products and cleaning products being most notable. But conspicuously absent are white vinegar and rice, while other things like bread, meat and dairy are still a bit thin.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Bruce i use natural cleaners because i am allergic to most others and I order them from grove collaborative and haven't had any issues getting anything. You might want to try theirs i like all the citrus smelling products they have other scents but i am a lemon smell  fanatic.


----------



## rachels.haven

@Baymule 
It may eventually come time to get one of these. 
We also like to do the two pack rotation, but it doesn't appear that will happen here either (and kids don't slow down). We have our gadget, but the kids are probably going to need one like the above, and be wet.


----------



## promiseacres

TP has appeared on local shelves again, DH got the biggest pack of Charmin (yeah we have a favorite kind) last weekend. So if someone needs some I'll ship... LOL


----------



## Xerocles

Our govenor (South Carolina) just announced the first stage of opening the state from "stay at home" for non-essential business. Dept. stores, clothing stores, furniture stores, flea markets, book & music stores can re-open albiet at 20% volume (based on occupancy rates established by the fire marshal.)
Also beaches and boast ramps are open again.
You still can't get get hair or nails done, or go to a strip club. But.
Hey....it's a start. I just wish they'd revisit the statewide burn ban.
20 confirmed cases in my county so far.


----------



## Baymule

DD stopped at Sams Club yesterday and got me a pack of some off brand TP. Saved for now! 

Coffee is ready. Buttered toast for breakfast. Got to go get Feed today. 20 bags for the horses/sheep. 8 bags game bird crumble for the dirty birdies, ought to last till slaughter. 4 bags for pigs. Then unload. Us farmers sure know how to have fun and stay in shape!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks.... already been out twice this morning to check rabbits...they aren't cooperating. Once at 4:30, then 6:30... they just look at me wanting food. 
We need groceries DH has started working late so I may have to let the kids sit in the car with their tablets...local stores now close at 6....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My family is very bored, and they keep texting me with random pictures of puzzles and silly stuff, or just want to chat.  As you all know..we don’t get a vacation when you have a farm...I’m still work until 9-9:30 nightly, but they just don’t get it...ugh!  On another note, my son, Ben has all his energy back after his 100 mile race, but he is very very sore, so he is going out of his mine...because, obviously, he is not one to sit around....I give it one more day, then he’ll be back hard at it.  He’s already scouting out for another ultra marathon....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Early afternoon the young NZ had her litter, 8 pink  chunks. Older NZ is still doing nothing.... and though the VL nested more last night around 11, still holding in her hostages this morning.  guess I can wait a day or two more....she's only 2 years old and never had a litter. Have another doe same age and no litters.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Going to be storming here today.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning all...well our sick piglet is not doing well.  Chris fed her every hour last night.  He is sooo in love with the piglets.  Momma won’t let me near them.  I think I might be sick?  Not the corona..just regular sick...from being too darned busy.  Plus, the weather changes don’t help.  Going to do my chores and rest today.  Oh darn..I have an errand..maybe Chris can do it??  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Duckfarmerpa1  hope you feel better soon.  Sometimes we just need to take a day OFF -- rest, recoup.  Do it.  It helps, I know BTDT

Yeah, @Baymule, we have had a lot of every other day rains.  Not muddy but it sure cramps your style with outside anything.  Today is cool but, no rains....Thur/Fri iffy & prob rains...into weekend.  Well that's what they say and now, it's maybe less -- that's good for me.   Anyhow, I'm thinking I'm taking today off vice Fri due to weather. So I need to move the jobs on my work portal.  Yep, drinking coffee and looking at things I'd rather get done here.

It's a nice 58 out here and will up another 10 degrees.   Sunshine.   No rain.  Yep --I'm home!     Gonna make a feed run in a few, TSC just opened and it's only 7 miles away. Will do anything else I need while there in town, then unload and pull my list to begin on, here at home.  New mower battery today, need to hit this yard grass before it becomes a pasture.  Of course the garden is waiting - but needed the batt, to start the mower, to cut the grass, remove the deck, to pull the tiller......geesh farming is sure fun!   I do have all the shovels, rakes, hoes...posts, post pounder, CPs, in line to put out there. for the climbing & caging crops.  The area is already fenced -- as a small pasture.   I'm also ready to install some hot wire on posts that are part of cross fencing....I had to remove old fence, left posts to attach new -- but going to hot wire the mares for now, new goat fence arrives in May/Jun.  Until then, I need that section of pasture to be off limits and grow.

You all have a GREAT DAY!!   For those who still have snow, I will work a little more in your honor.  LOL   One day you will also have a garden day -- probably while it's a HOT 95 here!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Some plans happen -- others don't.  I bought the mower battery, not yet in.  Did cut with bushhog. a couple acres to remove weeds & the 1/2 acre in front that was grass but way over grown.  Need to refence it all before I can use to graze.   Summer job.

Nothing in garden even attempted.  So I work today/tomorrow, then off 5 days.   Nice.  However -- raining 2 of the 5 ??   Not nice.
I can work on the broody hen pens that are in the barn.   Have 3 setting, #4 in heavy contemplation.   So, I'll remove the golf balls and give them eggs first of week.  Chicks will be welcome & the pullets should be laying about Nov. Winter eggs!

DS suggests my battery charger may be faulty -- try his on old one & return new batt if that is the case.   Save $40 if so.  Good idea.

Coffee has be wakening me -- a hot shower should finish it.   Then, toss some hay and head to work.   Ya'll enjoy your day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Rain this afternoon... yesterday we got some clean up done at the farm... 
Horses need their vaccines, clean rabbit cages today or tomorrow. Need to get back in the flower beds. Always something to get done.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, things are rough here.  Our one piglet is not doing well.  Had the vet out on Monday to see her and two goats.  Chris is with that piglet constantly.  He thinks she drank some yucky water off the floor.  He keeps saying..’why would she do that?’   My friend, @The_V's said they get into lots of stuff out of curiosity.  He now has a tray of water bolted to the ground.  He’s feeding her around the clock with creep and some mini milk..he doesn’t want to bring her in the house, because he thinks the stress of the move will kill her.  Let’s just say..he’s a mess.  I’m sick..not Covid..just sick.  The goats have to be locked up due to the wet weather and bad hooves.  Sorry to be a downer...just needed to vent...hope everyone has a great day...with no snow on the ground, like still do...ugh again!


----------



## Baymule

Gorgeous day today, after a severe tornado spawning storm yesterday. Tornadoes struck the county we used to live in, went through half dozen subdivisions, lots of damage. We were there yesterday, in Onalaska and left in the middle of the storm in the pouring rain. 

Have so much to do, but granddaughters coming over at noon, spending the night and tomorrow. Of course we will drop everything for them. They are closing on their house and have to be out May 1. They will take a U-Haul to Odessa, park it, stay somewhere a few days, close on new house May 4. In a few days they will be gone. We are savoring every moment we get. I’m behind on the garden, need to work Sheep, but that can all get done later. Our granddaughters are now. 

News just said 3 people killed in Polk county Texas.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, well long night but that's okay still blessed to have another mirning some weren't as lucky. I am enjoying the craziness dh is working on the computer this morning. The corn growing more so excited. There plenty of pancakes both blue berry and regular along with maple syrup or home made strawberry syrup, and bacon feel free.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mini Horses ....you Go girl!!...I bet there is never a dull moment around your place and ya never stand still long enough to catch yo breath before ya are off to tend to what has just popped into your brain.....  

@Duckfarmerpa1 hope the piglet gets back to health and turns out okay.....we are spose to get to 95 here today, so nothing slushy on the ground....we do have storms coming in later today thru friday nite....guess @Baymule sent it over the Gulf to share.....bless her heart!!....she is always thinking of others.....🤣

@promiseacres .....every time ya turn around there are things being added to the list...especially when ya have kids at home and animals outside....

We aren't expecting any really severe weatber here, but could get some up @B&B Happy goats .....hope all have a very Safe day....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

The guy that bought the piglet is coming over to see her in a bit.  He knows everything.  I feel sooo bad.  What do you say...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> The guy that bought the piglet is coming over to see her in a bit.  He knows everything.  I feel sooo bad.  What do you say...


Life happens....many things are beyond our "control" whether we like it or not....ya do the best ya can and hope for the best, in the natural world many of the overly curious young become dinner for young predators....just the way it is....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Haven't been out to check rabbits yet. Guess the two had false pregnancies, disappointing. But John has enough bunnies to pick from for a 4H meatpen, if we have a fair.


----------



## Mini Horses

@CntryBoy777 - you are right..  LOL few dull moments!  But I love it and so very thankful I can still get out there and "give 'm a run for their money".    You still do, by having learned to pace yourself.
Coffee is good and so welcome this morning.   Help yourself.   At least I slept well -- I believe I just crashed!!  Whatever -- just appreciate getting 8 good hours.  Unusual and actually feels real good!     I'd like more restful nights.

It's really blah out there this morning.  Overcast, slight rain, seems an all day event.   That's ok because it is a work day for me and I couldn't get anything done here, outside....which is why I took off Wed vice today.  For once the weather people were right!   Then I have 5 days off -- in a row!! WOW.   My list is probably 8 days long but, I'll do what I can given whatever comes up -- day by day.  The garden is what I hope to work the most.

I must get these broodies situated, also.    Feisty girls!!


----------



## Baymule

Tornadoes struck Onalaska,Texas on Tuesday in Polk county. Lots of damage, reports of 7 dead. We were in Onalaska that same day. Many friends there, everyone we checked on is ok. 

Got the little granddaughters yesterday, their mom will pick them up today. I promised them cleaning out the horse tank and lots of mud and squirting water. They are looking forward to it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Then I have 5 days off -- in a row!! WOW. My list is probably 8 days long but, I'll do what I can given whatever comes up -- day by day.


Amen Sister!  LOL - that's the story of my life.  I've noticed some videos posted on here that I'd love to watch - but who has almost an hour to sit and watch a video?   Not me...

Who ever said retirement would be relaxing - LIED!  (but I wouldn't have it any other way)


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

The guy came to see the piglet..he is just the nicest...he’s also a farmer, so he knows how it goes.  If she doesn’t make it, he said it wasn’t meant to be and he wants one of our brown gilts litter!   I also realized...a few weeks back, I just don’t have time for my ducklings.  I tried to sell them then, but Chris stopped me.  Yesterday we decided that I can give them to this nice farmer guy, he’s our neighbor, so, if I want to, I can visit.   I just don’t have time...I have to pick and choose...I chose to get two Holland lips, much easier to care for..in a cage...not running wild...oh...we got our new logo made!   A customer already wants a t-shirt!  We’re not there yet...we only bought enough for the many vehicles and a bunch of shirts for us.  But, nice to know that we could sell some?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Rain today.  Yesterday got cages cleaned, rebred 5 rabbit, picked up feed.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on , my second cup. Granddaughters went home yesterday evening. We will keep them Wednesday, Wednesday night, Thursday, and then they will be gone to Odessa.  Yesterday we made a double batch of Ameretto Crème Brulee and Angel food cake. Sent DD home with Crème Brulee for the family and the cake. The girls played in the mud, had a great time getting filthy, it was fun. We are going to miss them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bittersweet fun day, for sure -- knowing that it will be limited visits with those much loved GDs coming soon.   I'm sure you will learn to take turns visiting.  Hey, you may get them for a "few" weeks this summer -- if you can stand it that long     Remember God gave children to younger people for a reason!   Hard to be so active, so long, sometimes.   Teach them to weed the garden!

It's warm out but, so very overcast this morning.  Looks like it could rain but, they say not until around midnight.   Just the same, very dreary and not making for a "happy" day attitude.  And rain will hang into morning.  Thanks!   Boo!   Hold off until Wed and add it to THAT storm front -- add together, save us the weekend.
It's not gonna dry up from yesterday's rains --  NOT fair!  Not working for what I'd like to do while I'm off work and at home.

OK -- let's just jump off that soapbox!   Enjoy YOUR day


----------



## rachels.haven

Don't jump off the soap box yet. It sounds like you'd wind up knee deep in a mud puddle.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As ya well know @Mini Horses , ya gotta take it as it comes..... 🤣 ...seems ya need to catch your breath a bit....it'll get better before long....ya need tbe moisture for the garden.....


----------



## Xerocles

Lost a duck today. Out of their house at 7:30. Fine About 9:30. Went out at 2:30 to do something in the garden. Only 4 ducks. Hawk? Nope. Found it INSIDE their house. Not a feather was disturbed except the neck and head. Appeared to have been "mouthed" (wet), but not a puncture mark anywhere on the body (including neck and head). Neck broken.
Electric fence still pumping out 5000 volts. Fence showed no sign of beach. Only dummy me. When I use the gate, during the day, I close the gate, but don't put the electric back on it cause, broad daylight, what's gonna go over the gate. Best guess points to a dog. Still waiting on the trail camera. Ordered two weeks ago. Another week for delivery. Pre-Covid it would have been here in two days. At least I would know what I'm dealing with.
Meantime, I suppose I'll be armed at all times around the farm. Sure wish I had already enlarged Nyx's "area" to encircle the garden.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Xerocles said:


> Lost a duck today. Out of their house at 7:30. Fine About 9:30. Went out at 2:30 to do something in the garden. Only 4 ducks. Hawk? Nope. Found it INSIDE their house. Not a feather was disturbed except the neck and head. Appeared to have been "mouthed" (wet), but not a puncture mark anywhere on the body (including neck and head). Neck broken.
> Electric fence still pumping out 5000 volts. Fence showed no sign of beach. Only dummy me. When I use the gate, during the day, I close the gate, but don't put the electric back on it cause, broad daylight, what's gonna go over the gate. Best guess points to a dog. Still waiting on the trail camera. Ordered two weeks ago. Another week for delivery. Pre-Covid it would have been here in two days. At least I would know what I'm dealing with.
> Meantime, I suppose I'll be armed at all times around the farm. Sure wish I had already enlarged Nyx's "area" to encircle the garden.


How big a duck, what breed, any big constrictors in your area, weasels, fishers, or such?....a large gray rat snake is a constrictor and will go after birds....the description of the head sounds like a snake started to swallow it and then for some reason backed off of it....they will do this when they realize the meal is too big for them to get down....look around the floor of the pen for holes or openings....snakes and weasel family members will attack from tunnels dug by rats, chipmunks, rabbits, or such.....hope ya can get the vermin!!....


----------



## Xerocles

M.n.


CntryBoy777 said:


> How big a duck, what breed, any big constrictors in your area, weasels, fishers, or such?....a large gray rat snake is a constrictor and will go after birds....the description of the head sounds like a snake started to swallow it and then for some reason backed off of it....they will do this when they realize the meal is too big for them to get down....look around the floor of the pen for holes or openings....snakes and weasel family members will attack from tunnels dug by rats, chipmunks, rabbits, or such.....hope ya can get the vermin!!....


Runner duck. Probably 2.5-3 lbs.
There are constrictors around who could do the job. My dog killed 5 last year in the 5-7 ft.range. no holes or openings in their house floor. And they never go in the house during the day either. Snake could hide in the hay and ambush, but whatever got him had to be quick...they won't let me get within 6 ft of them. And whatever it was would have to carry it into the house. Like I said, they never go in during the day.
An oh,Btw. SOMETHING had visited the garden at least 4 times before I put the electric in. 3 times, knocked the feeder over and ate the remaining food. 4th time carried the entire feeder away. Did a spiral search around the perimeter out to about 100 yds, but no sign of the feeder. Always after dark, pre dawn. Until this time. No evidence of trying to get into the duckhouse ever (digging, claw marks or scratches  etc.) Very un-wild predator like, to not even try.
Really going to mess with my productivity, since I stop what I'm doing at LEAST once an hour to check on them. But whatever it was, I'm sure it had so much fun breaking that ones neck, it'll be back for more.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Xerocles said:


> M.n.
> 
> Runner duck. Probably 2.5-3 lbs.
> There are constrictors around who could do the job. My dog killed 5 last year in the 5-7 ft.range. no holes or openings in their house floor. And they never go in the house during the day either. Snake could hide in the hay and ambush, but whatever got him had to be quick...they won't let me get within 6 ft of them. And whatever it was would have to carry it into the house. Like I said, they never go in during the day.
> An oh,Btw. SOMETHING had visited the garden at least 4 times before I put the electric in. 3 times, knocked the feeder over and ate the remaining food. 4th time carried the entire feeder away. Did a spiral search around the perimeter out to about 100 yds, but no sign of the feeder. Always after dark, pre dawn. Until this time. No evidence of trying to get into the duckhouse ever (digging, claw marks or scratches  etc.) Very un-wild predator like, to not even try.
> Really going to mess with my productivity, since I stop what I'm doing at LEAST once an hour to check on them. But whatever it was, I'm sure it had so much fun breaking that ones neck, it'll be back for more.


Hate to hear that....kinda strange too!!....I've taken out many a possum and coons eatting feed at our duck pen....we had 6 KCs and 6 Rouens....I always had my ear turned to their pen and listening for their alert and would always check it out and make a count....just make sure ya scan any nearby trees....cause they wl surely use tbe limb highway going and coming....will even den in it if there is a hollow spot...and they can hide in plain sight too.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> When I use the gate, during the day, I close the gate, but don't put the electric back on it cause, broad daylight, what's gonna go over the gate.


Dogs, coons, foxes, etc. People think some of these animals are strictly nocturnal but that isn't true. 

Really sorry you lost the duck, I sure hope you don't lose any more.


----------



## Baymule

I'm sorry about your duck. Predators need to eat, but not your duck!


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> I'm sorry about your duck. Predators need to eat, but not your duck!


Of course I'm not a duck fan. Predators gotta eat too. But damn an animal that kills to be killing and doesn't eat ANY of what it kills. I hate waste in any form, and killing just for the sport of it most of all.
I shot a songbird when I  was about 9. My Dad cooked it, and I had to eat it. Lesson learned.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Hopefully everyone slept in too.


----------



## Mini Horses

I allowed myself to sleep until 7.  Amazing that I did -- oh, light wake at 4: but back to sleep.     I prepped animals for feed/water needs late day as it was to be raining this AM.  Turns out -- woohoo, less rain than predicted AND gone several hours sooner.

Ground still too wet to work much but other things to do.  Hopefully, since less water fell, I might get to work in the garden tomorrow.

Today I may get the kid weaning pasture well checked for any escape issues....fix or get whatever needed to do so.   I will put in a temporary CP & tarp shelter, move feeder, clean water tub.   Only need it for a few months & good weather makes that perfect.    Right now the wooden shed in there has been turned into a chicken residence.     Not changing that. Those hens  will be here supplying eggs much longer.  It's all good.

@Xerocles sorry about your duck.  I hate when these things happen and you don't have a clue.   Hard to "fix" that.


----------



## thistlebloom

Beautiful blue sky day today. Dh is out burning the slash pile from tree clearing out back. Going to putter in the veg garden and play with the horses and get some vitD! Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Bunnylady

The wet/mussed up head does sound like a snake to me - I've seen it several times, I even one time "unwrapped" a snake from around a chicken that I know was too big for it to swallow (miraculously, the chicken lived). A snake would not drag it anywhere (at least, not far), so, if the guilty party was a snake, it had to have caught the duck in or very close to the house. "Stashing" its prey in the house really doesn't make sense for any type of wild predator, nor a dog, really - however unusual it may be for the duck to be in the house during the daytime, it may have run there while being chased, but I think it most likely that the duck went in there under its own power. Just thinking out loud, here.

Had a lively little thunderstorm roll through during the night. April is historically one of our driest months, but so far, this has been a relatively wet April. Looking a little like 2018 . . . . please, God, no. Not again.


----------



## Bruce

Xerocles said:


> Predators gotta eat too.


Yeah but they don't have to eat our livestock! Let them eat wild animals!


----------



## Mini Horses

I lost a big, old roo last night.  Only head is gone and it was moved about 10-15' from happening.   Sad but...happens.   I can see where he got out, and it was dawnish as not in riggers when found..  

It turned into a lovely sunny day....took goat herd out for a walk to browse pastures...I'm getting all the young trees trimmed up to height they can reach, LOL, honeysuckle trimmed way back, and weeds they clear up for mares who won't eat that type.  Then everyone laid around to chew cud-----peaceful.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful scene @Mini Horses


----------



## CntryBoy777

May have been an owl @Mini Horses .....looks like ya had a nice rest of the day....


----------



## farmerjan

D%#mned possum here tore up the head on a couple 2 years ago..... although that does sound somewhat  like an owl,  possums will not always eat more than the head and neck.  The one that I heard squawking the other night that just set me off, had gotten the head chewed on a little,  before I got out there on crutches, t-shirt, and slippers..... well, at least I caught an oppossum 2 days later so assume it was what killed the hen because it was gone when I got out there.  That's when I moved my chickens to my sons and got VERY SERIOUS about getting out of here. 

Most times I've  had owl problems though, they have taken them off if they are big enough to carry them.

Coons will often tear them up and leave some behind..... but not a "head missing" type.  I've had them just tear chickens up and leave live partial birds without a wing or a leg torn off, just for the sake of killing. 

Don't know what predator I dislike the most...... yeah, the D@#% EAGLE that I couldn't shoot......  the rest I can try to do something about.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Hoping everyone's birds survived the night. 
Got my plants for the garden and bean seeds. DS got the manure pile spread on the garden and DH tilled it in.  DH also mowed the yard. I snuck away for a memorial service (drive in)  for my friend that passed away last week.  
Need to get the garden fence up to keep the rabbits out and some of the seeds planted. This week it looks like decent temps but some rain  too.


----------



## Bunnylady

@promiseacres I can't remember if I said it, but I'm sorry about your friend. I'm also sorry for how odd and incomplete the memorial service probably felt, but we do what we must in these very odd times, don't we?


----------



## Mini Horses

For certain, this "shutdown" is producing some situations not thought of before.  But I am glad to see that there are attempts to honor traditions in some way.

Here it's cooler -- low 50s -- and only into mid 60s.   Adding insult to injury, it rained AGAIN during the night and it's damp with some fast, light showers now & then, strong winds.   I mean, this was not to be this way in last week's forecast!   Weather is a real crap shoot.  I was excited to have been missed by the downpours a couple days ago  (which were BAD about 10 miles away) and now this.   Heavy rains, for Wed & probably all day.  SIGH -- it's not just my garden, the local farmers are behind normal planting dates.

 Disappointing.   I'll get an attitude adjustment working!


----------



## Baymule

I’m moving slow this morning. I slept hard, feels like a sleep hangover. LOL


----------



## The_V's

morning, coffees good, thanks. We overslept today. Had what's the start of a lot of late nights because its now 110 every day and climbing so that means building roofs for the pens or any major outside work must be done in early in morning or late at night. Jimmy is now milking Elsie twice a day now that her baby is gone. We sold the baby doeling to the people we bought Elsie from. Elsie was only OKAY on the milk stand to begin with, now she's such a mess we have to tie her legs and one person milks while the other holds the bowl so she doesn't knock it over! Hopefully with repetition shell get better. Becky jumps right up there and lets us do whatever we need like a pro, She still has her two babies on her though. Have to RE breed a couple sows that didn't take last time, it happens no biggie just messes up my litter dates for July and august. Got three incubators going now, looking into buying a big cabinet one, Jimmy keeps saying hell build me one but he's already got a million things to build here on the farm as it is.  Someone gave us a yorkshire cross gilt this week, she was free because she comes with an umbilical hernia and lice. So we wormed her, treated her and wrapped her belly, she rubbed the wrap down so far we had to take it off and leave it, waiting to hear back from vet if its worth fixing surgically so we can breed her down the road or just raise her out for meat. Ruby Duu is doing great with her litter of Bloodhound puppies. Cleatus is being the ever watchful father, he checks on them every time they squeak its adorable. Things are pretty good here, got a waiting list for ducks, piglets, geese and chickens so really can't complain.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Coons will often tear them up and leave some behind..... but not a "head missing" type.


Au contraire. The coon that got into my "spare" coop left the entire body without a mark, head and neck gone. 
Sorry you lost the roo Mini, my bet is on coon. I would think an owl would eat more than just the head.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks, Bruce.    But I have never seen a coon within 5 miles of my farm in 20 yrs, even road kill.  It is such an odd thing to say and comprehend.... given the country and all.  I think most move to suburbs where the dumpsters are plentiful.   Easy pickins!   

I do have a resident owl, however.  And this guy was out of his cage.   He was almost 7.   No forced entry.   Owl took a hen about a month ago -- open field, dawn, stupid hen!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have some sizeable GHOwl here and our property is in the territory, especially with the mammoth oak and pines, Gabbie "alerts" at the sound of them....when she was young she aided me  in listening for the ducks, I slept with the window ajar, and when they came around she would let me know they were there....I think she enjoyed the 2-3am jaunts outside to check the ducks with me "in-tow" gettin boots on with flashlight and gun....heading downhill....  .......here tho, is quite different and no animals to protect....just squirrels to chase....🤣


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> But I have never seen a coon within 5 miles of my farm in 20 yrs, even road kill.


Guess what, I've never seen a coon either .... until 3 AM July 7, 2016 (5 years after we bought this place) when it attacked a hen that had been missing for a couple of weeks. She'd gone broody (never had in the past) on a nest of her infertile eggs (no rooster) in the back yard outside the fenced area. I used to let them out front during the day, don't any more because they scratch up DW's flowers which makes her mad. I saw the hen one day and figured she'd come home from wherever she'd gone but she didn't go to the barn that night and I didn't see her again. 

A week later - the SCREAM. We ran outside and saw her on the lawn, I had a flashlight and saw the coon up the pine tree. I put the hen in the unsafe coop (5" gap at the top which I didn't think about) and 2 mornings later she was dead, head and neck missing nothing else touched. In the same coop was a hen in the broody buster recovering from an unknown illness. I moved the buster into the "Fort Knox" coop. Went out and bought a pellet air rifle.  

The next afternoon around 4 I was going to call all the girls in and lock the up well before dark so the coon wouldn't get them. I went into the barn to get some scratch in a can to bribe them in and the @#$% coon was in the doorway of the FN coop eyeing Echo in the buster. Not sure what to do at that instant, didn't want to attack it with a shovel, the only thing around so I closed it in the coop and went for the pellet gun - still in its unopened box. To shorten the story a bit, it took several shots (single shot gun) through the wire on the repurposed horse stall coop's wall and the coon took a trip to the woods. 

Never saw another coon until .... I had the Havahart trap out to catch woodchucks in front of the barn. DW mentioned on her way out to work that there was something in the trap. Not a Chuck but another coon, lured in by ... layer feed?!?. This one also got a 1 way trip to the woods. I've not seen one since but I don't believe for a second that they aren't wandering through.


----------



## thistlebloom

We have never seen a coon here either, in 18 years. But I know they're here because I saw racoon footprints in the layer of silt in our dogs "wading" trough. The trough was on the lawn right behind the house. I have never lost a chicken to one. It wouldn't be hard for them since I don't usually close the pop door on the coop.

 There's all manner of creatures out there on our property that we never see, I'm sure. I was walking at dawn one morning with the dogs, it was still semi dark and a porcupine waddled across the dirt road into the woods. I was really glad the dogs were sniffing at the edge of the road elsewhere and didn't see it. We had a Malamute at the time, and there is nothing they love better than the good time of getting sprayed by a skunk or getting quilled.


----------



## Mini Horses

I agree -- anything could be out there!     I locked most up in coops each evening.   There are about a doz who won't coop but roost in a barnish shed.   No way to lock them.  I tried penning & was a lost cause without more building, overhead wire, etc.  Not worth the cost.  So, on occasion I lose one.   Most are older and when all are gone, then only those who use a coop building will be allowed a home here.         I still free range, just need them to go into the proper building at night.  

At this time, I have 6 broodies whom I plan to egg up this week.

It was a very cool 37 this AM.   But sunshine and warming, very light Southern breeze, going to upper 70s.   Very welcome from the 52 & rains, overcast, heavy N winds of yesterday.   

Maybe a garden day???  After chores...gonna try.  

News is running a report -- plenty of chicken, pork & beef, DON'T panic buy!    Well, that's from a feedlot, not a processor.   However, the thought is good -- don't panic buy   LOL    Just before was the report on people marching on government to "open economy"  with relaxed at home orders & store openings.    With testing and proper care, both could happen, IMO.  I don't see any stadium events going on for a while.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got several seeds planted and a few flowers.  Put in the posts for pea trellis and where we'll move the fence.  Was raining when dh got home so didn't finish the fence.  Flower beds need more attention too. 
Need to plant some corn and beans today. I really want to take the kids hiking at the state park, still aren't allowed to take the horses.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. We have a storm coming tonight around 9PM through Wednesday morning. Trip is on the porch. Thunder rumbled and he was clawing at the back door. That boy don’t like thunder! My laptop is making a weird noise, I think it is the fan. Hope I can find someone open that can fix it.  In the meantime, on my phone, a less than stellar experience.


----------



## Baymule

Supposed to be a bad storm tonight starting at 9 PM until tomorrow morning. But we are getting storms now. It just knocked off the satellite TV. It always takes awhile for it to reload.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee! I'm learning to drink it black. I've been a coffee sissy for so long, LOL. When my 92 YO client made coffee to go with our cookies, she didn't have any half-n-half so I was brave and took it black. It was actually really good, I was shocked. Maybe I just needed to grow up!


----------



## thistlebloom

We had a crazy weather day yesterday. The forecast was 90% chance of rain, starting in the morning and increasing in intensity. I opted to go to work anyway, figuring they would be about as wrong as every other time they have predicted rain. It was a mixed sun/cloud morning with a stiff wind. A few sprinkles now and then. I needed to go to the bank and also fill my gas can with non ethanol so decided to take a break and get that done.
The sky to the west where I was headed was black-black and you could see the lightening flashes at a distance. While I was filling the gas can that storm rolled right over the top of me and lightening struck so close it made me jump and yell, haha. I wondered if I would be glued to the pump if it hit me. The rain was coming down so hard that even with the wipers on high you could barely see the road. I came home then and the closer I got the lighter it was, then the sun came out and it was pure blue sky. So weird.

Hey @Mini Horses , hope you can get into your garden today! My peas are up, but haven't put anything else in yet.


----------



## Xerocles

Strange things are happening at my garden. Couple days ago I told about my duck, wet head, broken neck, no other damage. I've been watching closely since. Walked on the back porch today, saw a cat near the garden. Grabbed the .22. Cat was on a box, so it would have been a flat, waist high shot....toward the neighbors pasture. Nope. I stalked the cat but it disappeared and I couldn't locate it.
Now the strange part. Walking back by the garden, I saw that my electric fence battery (sits on a plastic soft drink crate, covered by a plastic tote/bin) had been overturned. Now this is a deep cycle Marine battery weighing in the 40lb range. Bin lifted enough to clear the crate and battery pushed off the crate.
Trail cam is supposed to be here day after tomorrow. Can't wait. I may have Bigfoot or a Chupacabra messing with me!


----------



## Baymule

Our guineas gifted us with 11 chicks today! Pictures on my Farm Picture thread.


----------



## thistlebloom

(Edit- Bay and I posted at the same time so this response is to Xerocles post.)

Or maybe just a 'coon. They are pretty strong for their size. The trail cam will tell all.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Our guineas gifted us with 11 chicks today! Pictures on my Farm Picture thread.



I guess the volume at your place will be increasing soon! Congratulations on the new additions.


----------



## farmerjan

Possum, coon. can turn over a 30-40 lb weight in a crate.  Possibly a cat, but for sure a dog, or coyote if being nosy.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> My laptop is making a weird noise, I think it is the fan.


DD1's iMac did that a couple of years ago. Took it to the Mac place cost $60 for them to open it and clean the fan. No surprise the noise started up again. She ordered a fan online (maybe eBay?) and replaced it herself for < $15. It wasn't at all hard, just a few screws and an electrical connector.



thistlebloom said:


> she didn't have any half-n-half so I was brave and took it black. It was actually really good, I was shocked. Maybe I just needed to grow up!


For me it depends a LOT on the coffee. Bad coffee needs cream and maybe sugar too. GOOD coffee is good without adulteration. Sounds like Anna Mae knows how to make GOOD coffee. 



Xerocles said:


> I may have Bigfoot or a Chupacabra messing with me!


Or maybe a bear!


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> DD1's iMac did that a couple of years ago. Took it to the Mac place cost $60 for them to open it and clean the fan. No surprise the noise started up again. She ordered a fan online (maybe eBay?) and replaced it herself for < $15. It wasn't at all hard, just a few screws and an electrical connector.



 they charged you $60 for a project on a 3rd grader's level?


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Sounds like Anna Mae knows how to make GOOD coffee.



Yes, AND cookies!


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> they charged you $60 for a project on a 3rd grader's level?


Base charge to work on a machine. And they didn't even fix it. DD was POed enough she wasn't willing to go back to them to fix it right even if they didn't charge anything the second time. I would bet they at least would charge for the fan and of course a 100% mark up on that.


----------



## farmerjan

I paid 39.95 for an overhaul, cleaning, etc of the carb on my riding mower a couple years ago.  It still didn't run worth a ....
friend of my son's came by and took it apart and said there was an o-ring type gasket thing that was split and that I could try replacing it.... would be better to do a complete rebuild kit.  $25 to 35 for the kit.  So I did some research and wound up just buying a whole new one for  $15.  on e-Bay.   Yep, it came from China..... but for pete's sake.  All we had to do is take the old one off and put the new one on and hook up a couple little hoses (gas) and  wa-lah.... I try to not buy a whole lot from other countries,  I am not much of a shopper anyway.  But for pete's sake, I had it back running in 20 minutes after the new carb came.  Sometimes you have to be practical, too.


----------



## rachels.haven

Things have to work in China too, I guess. You just have to get a good one.


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> they charged you $60 for a project on a 3rd grader's level?


Well I must be on a kindergarten level.......


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> Things have to work in China too, I guess. You just have to get a good one.


They keep the good stuff in their own country and send us the Covid.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rain for next couple of days. We got the corn and beans planted. But can't find the electric tape we used before to fence it in.. so I guess I know what I am doing the next couple of days. Looking for where I put it.    DH tilled our field at the farm, so I need to see how much seed we still have.
We did have another litter of mini rex yesterday. And another doe is nesting.


----------



## Xerocles

Morning everyone. About to make a rare "out and about" trip this morning. Not fear of Covid. I just hate going out. And I'm going to the doctors. Stepped on a very rusty, crusty nail yesterday. Right through my work boot. Now, the injury isn't so bad. Almost no blood, a quick dab of triple antibiotic cream and 30mins later it was forgotten about. But I called the doctor about when I last had a tetanus shot. They have no record of my ever having one. So it's supposed to be a quick "in, jab, and out". Hope there are no really sick people there.
I guess since I'm leaving the sanctity of the farm, I'll go ahead and do the shopping I have been putting off for weeks. I don't see this as being a fun day.
How everyone's day it's better than mine is going to be.


----------



## Bunnylady

@Xerocles  It seems to me that your doctor could even meet you in the parking lot and do the shot out there, if you are that worried about it. I know the health care professionals are trying very hard to make sure potential COVID 19 cases are isolated from any other patients (as in "don't just come in, CALL FIRST, and we'll tell you what to do and where to go"), but they are also deeply concerned about people avoiding routine, very necessary health care out of fear of catching the virus in the doctor's office/hospital.


----------



## Baymule

Even our vet is practicing curb side service. A line of cars, they take your pet, examine it, come talk to you, do treatment, bring pet and bill back to car. It’s screwy. Somehow, that didn’t work on the trailer load of horses ahead of us. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunny & mild here --- rains coming heavy tomorrow late day & overnight.  Well that's not good to hear but, could be worse.  How's that for tolerance mood?   LOL    Bad weather supposed to turn good for Sat thru Tue.   May take those 4 days as "home" time.

Chores done, heading to work.    Late day, taking some things to a friend.   Then home for feed chores.   Totally normal day!


----------



## farmerjan

I had my tetanus booster in Dec and honestly, barely felt the shot and no after effects at all.  Since I am around all sorts of stuff that can cause a nasty cut and then infection etc, that is one I know I should have.  Going to try to get some stuff done outside as it is partly sunny and decent, with those rains and wind coming in here tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Well I must be on a kindergarten level.......


YouTube is your friend!! 



Baymule said:


> Even our vet is practicing curb side service.


Same here. When DD2 took her cat "in" a couple of weeks ago the tech came out to the car to get the cat. The vet called her on her phone to give her the "results" (it was a routine checkup, no problems), someone came to get the debit card then the cat was brought back out (and the card and receipt) .


----------



## Xerocles

Baymule said:


> Even our vet is practicing curb side service. A line of cars, they take your pet, examine it, come talk to you, do treatment, bring pet and bill back to car. It’s screwy. Somehow, that didn’t work on the trailer load of horses ahead of us. LOL LOL


Not so fortunate here. I was 15min early, as per request. Person came to unlock the door, checked my temp, and had me put on a mask. I was the only one in the waiting area. 15 mins AFTER my appointment time, the lab tech got me, took me to the lab, popped me, and I was gone. 30 min wait for a 45 second procedure done by a lab tech (forget about the Dr.). Didn't Even ASK about my foot.
BTW.  Pharmacy next door is advertising tetanus shots, no appointment, curb side service. I found out when I got back to my car.


----------



## Bruce

I wonder if the pharmacy here will do curbside Shingrex. I'm due for the second shot. Last one hurt a bundle for several days. Since I sleep on my left side they aren't getting that arm again, big mistake on my part!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce You Tube May be your friend, but not mine. My internet is about what you would expect from a remote location, 3 hours from anywhere. We are within 9 miles from 3 different towns, on satellite internet and it sucks. No, worse than that. The circle of doom irritates the living crap out of me, so I don’t bother with videos.


----------



## Bruce

Bummer! We don't have very high speed, 15M on a good day. But I was watching YouTube videos back when we only had 7M. I sure wouldn't try streaming a 2 hour movie, I bet that would suck.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Rain again. 
We did get a bike ride in yesterday afternoon. Rode up to a neighbors to see their new calves.  Doubt we'll get outside much today.  Just chores.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. On my phone, computer in the shop. Boo. Keeping little granddaughters today so DD and friends can load U Haul. We’ll take girls home, they will do a family camp out on the floor and pull out in the morning for Odessa. Boo.


----------



## Bruce

Bay


----------



## farmerjan

It's going to be tough to have them so far away.  BUT, there is nothing saying they won't make another move in the future, so you have to just sit and let it play out.  The saddest part is that you have gotten a close relationship and they are getting bigger so will lose some of that easy closeness.  You will miss the go get 'em easiness that you have now, but the visits will be longer ones since the distance is further.... even if they are not as frequent. Pluses and minuses.  
The hardest thing will probably be that you will not be able to pick up and go see them as easy since you have the animals....But it will be a bigger pull for them to want to come to you. 
My heart aches for you, but give it some time.....who knows what will come along.


----------



## Baymule

Now that DSIL has signed a contract, they have sold their home, bought a new home, the local offers have started coming in. Something like 6 school districts have offered him assistant principal and one principal job. Really? Insert profanity here. Oh well, they are off on a new adventure and it will all work out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sell the new home, move in with mom until they can buy a new one and accept one of the more local offers.  There!  Easy - peasy!!


----------



## farmerjan

I am so sorry that this is happening in this order.  But, it is a new adventure, and if he does good at his new place of work (school?) then he has more in his resume'...... If they got a decent price for their home, and bought the new one for a good deal which I think you said because someone had backed out..... then there is a possibility that they could even do a better deal in the future.  They might not like where they go, the job might not be to his liking.  BUT, it is always a PLUS to have a job and be looking for a better one. 
And this could turn out to be a dream job and they could be better off than they ever could have been staying.  The best thing, they are young, can do all this "moving and shaking" and have the energy to do it over again.  It sounds like your daughter is pretty savvy, you said she pulled it out of a hat finding the new house.... so she can do it again in the future. 
Better they went and try this job,  if things here fell through he would have been wondering if he should have taken the new job.   
But yeah, the timing really STINKS.....


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule, New meaning to "what a difference a day makes!"    Hmm.   Well -- as others have said -- they are young and can still take all this in stride.   Maybe more Principal offerings in "your" district in a year or two....and they'll move back.

 Just don't you two decide to "surprise" them with a move there -- while they are making a "surprise" move back.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Sun but mid 30s. 
@Baymule thinking of you and your family today.   
Our county is now requiring people to wear masks in public businesses..DH gave me one his employer handed out. I could make one but haven't taken the time. We need milk so I guess I would rather wear one than pay a $1000 fine. Lots of ticked off people.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning...dealing with a bit of plantar fasciitis...again...so, I’m trying to rest it, ice it, blah blah.  Hard to do.  But it’s supposed to rain all day, that will help, but the house needs cleaned sooo bad! I bred my new Holland Lops yesterday, today I’ll breed him to the other one...yeah! Alice, my NZ kindled yesterday, just like clockwork!  8 kits, only one white, might be two blue?  If one is a buck, I’ll be keeping him?  I had to put down my blue buck due to an oral abscess after surgery.  The one piglet is still half the size of the rest, despite all the care Chris is givin* to her..all day and night.  He is sooo attached to these piglets, he is going to be one depressed guy on May 5th when they go their forever homes!


----------



## Bunnylady

$1000 fine?!That's harsh, but I guess if the numbers are climbing like mad, it might be justified. In my county, masks are strongly encouraged, but optional - with a population of around 200,000, we've had fewer than 100 confirmed cases; to put such strong-arm tactics in place now would be uncalled for, and might cause riots in the streets. Locally, they are starting to relax some of the rules, but are doing so warily. I've heard that there is a place where one can get tested for antibodies now (provided you give the right answers to the quiz). You can't totally stop this thing, the best you can hope for is to manage it at this point, so I imagine if we saw a sudden spike in cases, we'd get locked down tighter than ever.

It's funny - DS showed me a video a YouTube gamer put up about a strikingly virus-like feature that was part of World of Warcraft in 2005. It was only_ supposed_ to occur in a certain area, where high-level players would engage in a particular type of activity. It was "contagious," and definitely impacted their in-game performance, but would end after a certain period, and players of that level would have had sufficient life points to ride it out. Unfortunately, things that the game designers never thought of happened, and it got out . . . .  Low-level players "died;" in some cities, the streets were cluttered with their shadowy skeletons. Supposedly, the CDC was even interested in it, because it could give them a chance to study actual human behavior in a simulated epidemic . . . sort of. What a shame you can't install a patch on reality.


----------



## Baymule

There was a drive by good bye party yesterday, we led the long line of cars. They planned on leaving this morning but are still packing. We have offered the stock trailer for outside stuff and will haul it to them in about a week. So I guess we’ll be going over there after while. This moving thing is more than they expected. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

Oh, had to put my laptop in the shop yesterday, the fan is going out. On phone, muddling through posts.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Ok, so can I do a ten second, maybe longer rant?  We had ‘banned’ FB for a long time due to hackers...now we do it for the farm.  There are all these people in our area, bragging about how they have started ‘sustainable living’ by buying some chickens and some goats...the6 go to brag about how easy it is..,how you jus5 throw some feed and water, blah blah blah...and how they plan to keep it up after they go back to work.  Ok, now...w3 started our farm as a hobby..and yes it has tripled in size, but not due to Covid, due to the love of it!  Th3 only animals we bought more of due to the covid was chickens.  Everything else was planned, albeit, we bought a wrong breed of goat, but we still planned to grow the herd....

ok, done ranting...I just wonder..what will happen to all these animals afte4 everyone goes back to work?  And, are they REALLY getting the care the6 need right now?  I know our neighbor plans to buy a ton of pullets from the people who tire of the chicks the6 are raising.

ok, sorry about the rant....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, our state has required the masks since Monday


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Some will some wont but it is a learning experience we all think something easy until life throws a challenge at us. Chicks are easy in the behaving goats are easy before the kidding and milking. Everything is about what season they are in. And yes they can still take care of them and have healthy happy animals. I just tend to my animals needs for the most part I don't get much time with them. I feed them water them and maybe get five seconds to pet each then off to the pasture they go and back to the rest of my chores or kids or homeschooling ornsew or any number of things. And they probably excited and also proud of themselves but we can all be prone to brag when we think we figured something out until God shows us with something we didn't know or could not see coming. I have friends who buy 2 acres just for their three 400$ each dogs and spend 100+ a month in the best food for them but will buy frozen food and junk brands for themselves and their kids. Makes no since love them they great people but what they think and do makes little since but their kids are happy and healthy still.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

You are right..I just get aggravated when people only look at the ‘now’ picture...we Are planning for 5-10 years from now...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I can and are guilty of doing both to extreme lol. Mostly for now my thoughts seen in the next few seconds or moments lol and future plans only can be thought about when the kids are outside and works done lol which is hardly ever.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> I guess I would rather wear one than pay a $1000 fine. Lots of ticked off people.



I sure would with that fine hanging!   Several stores have required their workers wear them.   I see many to most wearing mask & gloves when in the stores, often just riding in their cars!  That's a hoot -- in there alone.  I just Lysol my truck inside!
Most of those wearing gear are often ones who look to fall into the "risk" categories. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ...dealing with a bit of plantar fasciitis...again...so, I’m trying to rest it, ice it, blah blah. Hard to do. But it’s supposed to rain all day, that will help,


 Hear that is quite painful & hope it subsides.  The rain may help keep you from all the walking around but, the pain is what will ultimately make you sit!



Bunnylady said:


> You can't totally stop this thing, the best you can hope for is to manage it at this point



I so agree!!  Sick stay home.   Not sick get things moving.   If at risk, use protection and good sense.   The country just cannot stay In lockdown!     Things must be improving, at two of the stores I worked in today there was "some" TP & paper towels.  They are putting these out with limits, some in AM, some late day -- to try to make it available to more people.   The amounts being shipped in has improved in past 3 weeks.  Still not enough to last more than a day after trucks deliver but, better than before.    Of course, now they are rushing meat counters.



Baymule said:


> This moving thing is more than they expected. LOL LOL



Moving is always more time & effort (& stress!) than we think before we begin.   I see you have made a quick trip there a "need" for yourself.....   Hey, you need to do that.

It's waaaay too early to be up BUT fell asleep in recliner about 8 & woke at 2:30ish.   Yeah...couldn't go back to sleep in the bed and just got up after a few toss & turns.   Besides, thinking about the garden -- if it will be dry enough to work after all the rains. 4.5" this week, most in last 72 hrs.   That's a months worth.   Anyway, I'm having some nice hot tea with fresh goat cream.  Yum.  Not quite ready for the bite of coffee...….that'll be ok in 4 or 5 hrs.

They say low 70s today, mid 80s tomorrow & high 70s Mon.  No rain.  Sunshine.   I'm all for it and hoping they didn't lie again.  I noticed a few patches of "green haze" in the garden space, so a re-till will be a must -- pretty much knew that already.   After all, this area was a pasture. In retrospect, the delay to plant may be best thing to happen as "stuff" has had a chance to start up and this till under, & rake up, will probably save a lot of the regrowth from root/seed just laying in wait to foil my plans when veggies are growing.

I did find seed potatoes...went by an old feed store that I've used for 20 yrs to some degree but, only get near them about once every week or two now.   Sure enough, there they were.  So those & a few more onion sets...the red ones.  And the limas I only had a handful of -- got 2 bags, one for DS who is gardening this year    Saw he had green beans & corn in the ground, some carrots....who knows what he'll plant.  He had said he wanted lima beans and couldn't find the seed. I am encouraging him with these! LOl. Oh, his garden is on my farm. While he almost never eats a tomato or green pepper, I noticed the girlfriend had bought a couple of those plants....she eats them.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses there may be hope for that boy yet. A garden! It might be his saving grace. 

Watched my kids pull out yesterday. It was tough. Talked to my sister yesterday evening. My daughter will confide in her things she won’t say to me. DD had cried for days over moving. To me, she tries to sound upbeat, but she isn’t. She has never been so far from family. This is going to be hard on her. Plus we drop everything whenever they need us and now we are too far away. My sister said that DD told her that they will be building equity in their house for when they sell it in a couple years. Sister said, DD is already planning on moving back. Maybe not right here, but back to east/central Texas. Me? I’m patient. I’ll cool my heels, wait and see where they settle. If I like where they are,  we’ll move there. If I don’t like it, we’ll probably move to Houston county. Son has deep family roots in Houston and Trinity counties. My ex lives in Trinity county and it ain’t big enough for both of us. LOL LOL Son hasn’t settled anywhere so would probably settle close or on same property. I figure I have another move to make—under my own terms. I don’t want us to be here by ourselves, get old and feeble and someone else dictates my next move. Just rambling on this morning, woke up at 2:30 and my mind wouldn’t stop pondering on things. 

DD and DSIL close on their new house May 4. Their neighbors are taking their car to them, loaded with clothes, plus their own car is loaded. They are going to help them unload the U haul. We have the stock trailer loaded with outside stuff and bicycles in the back of the truck. We’re leaving it parked, will use the car this week. Will probably go on the weekend to take their stuff to them. Can’t leave the trailer loaded, Heck we use that thing. LOL We’ll get to see their new house, maybe they’ll give us the tour of Odessa. I don’t like this.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. State starts reopening Monday. Malls and restraints but no horses on the trails or camping until end of the month. 
More planting in the garden and then the hay field this afternoon


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning everyone...so we catstrated the two mini pigs yest.  Put it off to the very last minute because they are sooo small...maybe 3 lbs?  Chris did great!  Momma bent the latch on the door!  Then, for the rest of the night Chris was out to the barn at least every 30 minutes to check on his ‘guys’...he is going to be a mess when they leave the farm next week.  I have everything lined up for pick up day..fingers crossed, it’s also bunny day...oh..today is my Dad’s 80th birthday and my son Ben is running another ultra marathon, but this one is a just a short 31 miles, which he can do in his sleep...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Lots of ticked off people.


Wearing a mask is better than potentially dying or killing someone else  Given people are most contagious the 2 days before symptoms start and the statistically high percentage of people who get it and never have symptoms, I'm willing to put up with some inconvenience. That person near you could be an unwitting Typhoid Mary, hopefully they have a mask on. 

We've had mask requirements in stores for a few weeks though there is no enforcement or fine. Yeah my glasses fog up. Yeah I get a mild CO2 headache if I'm in the store too long ... and I am due to the 1 way aisles in the big grocery store. Things are opening up a bit, the bagel store is open again for take out. My local family grocery is open from 1 PM to 7 PM now and so is the deli


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. State starts reopening Monday. Malls and restraints but no horses on the trails or camping until end of the month.


Stuff like that...

Yes malls,  but no to riding your horse...  



Just proves the stupidly of government.

Up here, they said fishing boats can start working again...  but everyone on the boat has to stay 6 feet away from each other... 

So 1 person gets to be dry... the rest have to stay outside in all weather?????


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> the bagel store is open again for take out


Our 1 and only bagel store said they can't reopen until the 6' distance thing is dropped... several other places have the same problem. 

Kitchens are too small.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So 1 person gets to be dry... the rest have to stay outside in all weather?????


The wet ones are those that won't get sea sick from being stuffed below in the cabin


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Got tomatoes and peppers planted yesterday. Oh and celery, cabbage, kale, eggplant and more peas.  Need to get the fence up.  We also went to the farm and DH worked the field while kids and I filled buckets of sand from the sand hill, refilling the kids' sandbox here. With the sand hill we won't need a box over there. Also took the two harrows over to the farm so our arena area over here can be used for riding and DH will use the big one for the working the field before he plants it.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> Up here, they said fishing boats can start working again... but everyone on the boat has to stay 6 feet away from each other...



Having watched a few seasons of "Deadliest Catch," I can tell ya, that ain't gonna work. Even on those big crabbing vessels, there isn't all that much space, even above deck. And some of the things they do can't be done safely with people standing that far apart. I imagine what will happen is the crews will maintain social distancing while they are within sight of land, but once they are at sea, it'll be "to heck with that!"


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Malls and restraints but no horses on the trails or camping until end of the month.



Sure seems backwards to me.    And the fishing boats in Alaska??  Who's going to monitor that 6' rule?    

Coffee has been great this AM.  Slept in a little, very nice.  I could get used to it real fast!   Probably easier today aftaer my 2:30 up time yesterday.   Did work outside all day....like until dark!   The garden was just too moist to till, so I went to another project on the list, of which there are plenty!     Tight back muscles this AM  are now fine after some lengthy stretching.    An Aleve will complete the cure....for the heavy use again.

Today the goal is to till and up CPs to plant.     We'll see how it goes.  I have seeds & plant starts waiting.  Abundant fertilizer.

@Baymule, I just knew you would put "move" on your list -- and see, the DD is also!   Don't pass each other on the road.   I firmly believe they will move back soon -- what's 2 yrs???!!!

I need to go crank up that tiller!    Especially since "they say"  more rain Tues night thru Thurs…..oh, no...not more...


CL has an ad for bad rolls of hay @15 for mulch....I'm considering.   It's only 10 miles....


----------



## Baymule

Whew. We put 13 Cornish Cross on ice plus 1 mean rooster. They are in an ice chest in the kitchen. We got cold drinks and are comotose.


----------



## Mini Horses

Those CCX are ready, already??!!   Of course, they go to DD when you take their "stuff".... nice housewarming gift!

I haven't tilled yet.  No, it's 85 and hot.  BUT, I did take down 40' of cross fencing to use at the garden, to replace the 3 CPs I removed.  Yeah, a real juggling act here.     didn't need the cross fence anymore, needed CPs, needed to keep chicken out - who walked thru the CPs.   Lot of switching about.   BUT  no money spent!   Fence moves done -- all down, then up.  Time consuming  But, I'm home tomorrow.  And feel pretty good about it all.  Just another day.

Oh, yeah -- got my farmer tan working!   Betcha I'll sleep like a log tonight!   I had also wrangled some other stuff this morning.  Plus DD had called me about a snake in her shed yesterday...small rat snake.  I removed it.  About 1/2 hr later, #2.  Went there, it was gone.  She's scared.  This AM, it's back  Went there, yep...it's there.  Pulled it from overhead and took care of all.  Back to my own work.   I'm almost ready to get evening feed done.  Milk.  May see if I can even THINK about more.  Doubt it.  Hey, I'm not 25 anymore.  LOL   Days like these let you know it.   Just glad I'm still able to do what I do.   Sore muscles but, that's a good thing!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Having watched a few seasons of "Deadliest Catch," I can tell ya, that ain't gonna work. Even on those big crabbing vessels, there isn't all that much space, even above deck. And some of the things they do can't be done safely with people standing that far apart. I imagine what will happen is the crews will maintain social distancing while they are within sight of land, but once they are at sea, it'll be "to heck with that!"



Exactly 

Dumbest rule


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses the first 25 are sold. DD doesn’t have a freezer. They have agreed to split costs on a calf, so they’d better get a freezer! I’m going to push to get these done so we can take them some chicken, but it won’t be a lot. I’m thinking about another batch in July.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, isn't there some way to twitch my nose and teleport some half grown broilers to you in  TX?????? I expect I will have a bunch then, or shortly after,  that I will not be needing.... but I am sure not going to turn them down except in the coldest temps because they will be used to heat and I am not going to put heat on them in the winter.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  your DD better be looking for a freezer by mid summer because they are all on back order up here now.  Literally, there are none to be found and a waiting list for people to buy them already.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll be sure to tell her. There might not be a problem, Odessa is in desert, middle of nowhere on the way to nowhere. Nobody there wants to be a farmer. It takes 50 acres or more to support 1 cow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH stayed home, need to get that field planted, it's prepped but was late enough last night we decided to go home and finish it today. I think I walked 5 miles... picking up trash and roots in the field. Plowing brought up random things, broken glass, rusted tractor parts...roots. praying our old grain drill works. Otherwise we'll be spreading it with a walk behind yard spreader. It's approximately 2 and 1/2 acres.


----------



## Baymule

Already lived on property has its hidden treasures. In tones past, with no garbage pick up, burn barrels and dumps on a home place were the acceptable normal here. Now with garbage pick up at $20-$30 a month, there is no excuse for trashing up ones home. Our place was a trash dump from 60 years ago, ok I get that. The people it was repossessed from were just filthy animals. Everything they consumed was thrown out on the land, sofas, old carpet, counted 5 bedspring units, toilets, beer cans and bottles, toys, trash and I picked up buckets, buckets and more buckets of broken glass. No excuse. You’d never know it now! 
Ok rant over. 
Thanks for the coffee, I sure need it. Tired from chicken slaughtering yesterday, got to process them today. Tuesday- chicken slaughtering again, Wednesday processing again. Thursday soak the garden good and ready everything for us to be gone for  2-3 days to take DDs stuff to them. Sometime next we’ll make an appointment for a do-nothing day. Or maybe not.....


----------



## Baymule

Almost done with 2nd cup of coffee, then out to do chores. Nothing like an ice chest full of dead chickens to make you feel warm and fuzzy all over...


----------



## Mini Horses

With delight, I watched chickens walk the perimeter of my garden today, while I drank my coffee -- Woohoo none got in!  Makes me feel like the fence time yesterday was well worth it.    Now the CPs I took down & replaced with 2x4 fence will be used in the garden.

Then, late yesterday, I pulled out the walk behind tiller I had gotten from a friend -- thinking I'd rev it up and hit a lap or two, to be ready for today.    Checking gas & oil, looking for all the levers -- I notice  NO CARB!    Guess Albert had removed to replace....he's in long term rehab from a stroke, wasn't using and...….can't ask now.   Oh, well.   Will use my pull behind until a carb arrives.   This was just a lot smaller and easier to work small areas right now...& between rows later.   Plus didn't need to take deck from mower.   It's "my machine" for a while so, I'll get it into working order.   Just a real unexpected surprise.   At least I didn't get into gas in the tank to watch it run out.  LOL     It's been disc with tractor 2X, then tilled, now.....hmmm.

Beyond that -- I'm still garden bound!!    We had some light sprinkles last night,   Feels more like a heavy dew out there.  All good.  But rains coming next few days -- every day.  Again!  More!  At least the seed will get watered!    

Need to get out there.   Will see how things work out for today.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee! Drinking it black today. 😐 I'm sure I'll get used to it...

I'm so disgusted with myself. Darn weather people! I believed them again, it wasn't supposed to freeze last night so I left my starts out on the patio. We had thunder storms and rain yesterday and it was supposed to be cloudy all night into today. Well it wasn't. I got up and looked at the thermometer which may or may not be accurate, and it said 31. Yikes, I went out the front door and looked at the birdbath and it was iced over. Dang! I did throw some frost cloth over them, but I will be really sad if I ruined my peppers and tomatoes. There's a couple dozen of each, plus a few flats of annuals. I'm so mad at myself. 😩


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Nobody there wants to be a farmer. It takes 50 acres or more to support 1 cow.


Doesn't sound like a place I'd like to live. Or visit.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Doesn't sound like a place I'd like to live. Or visit.


You just need 2 x 40 cattle 

Ya know, a mouth 2 foot wide that runs 40 miles an hour.

And such dryness helps keep the human population down.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like desert to me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

thistlebloom said:


> Thanks for the coffee! Drinking it black today. 😐 I'm sure I'll get used to it...
> 
> I'm so disgusted with myself. Darn weather people! I believed them again, it wasn't supposed to freeze last night so I left my starts out on the patio. We had thunder storms and rain yesterday and it was supposed to be cloudy all night into today. Well it wasn't. I got up and looked at the thermometer which may or may not be accurate, and it said 31. Yikes, I went out the front door and looked at the birdbath and it was iced over. Dang! I did throw some frost cloth over them, but I will be really sad if I ruined my peppers and tomatoes. There's a couple dozen of each, plus a few flats of annuals. I'm so mad at myself. 😩


Your plants should be fine as long as frost was kept off of them, if they have blooms, ya may lose those....as long as it isn't severly cold they'll be fine....it may slow em down a tad if temps continue cool.....all weather people Lie....but they really try to pick the best computer-generated forecast to report.....try dodging a hurricane with one...


----------



## Baymule

I got all 13 in the freezer. The biggest was 7 pounds,9 ounces. The smallest was 6 pounds. I am beat. We’re going to slaughter again tomorrow but not 13 of them!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It took us a couple of days to recoup from the barage we did @B&B Happy goats .........It all seems worth it when they are in the freezer.....


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom I hope your plants are OK.  If the cold wasn't for too long, the cover probably salvaged them.

@Baymule good job !!   It's a lot of work.

My day started well and went downhill.  What's new?  LOL.  Looking for engine #, I decided carb was there but beyond that wasn't -- air control stuff?   Online info wasn't clear enough.  Went for parts & forgot my paper with numbers.   Kicking self!!   Then annoyed, forgot to get the new connection for air compressor hose to tire.  Needed for mower.   At home when I realized this!  New battery got it started just fine, however....air needed in 2 tires.   Then blades won't spin.  Worked on that.  Still need air in tires for driving a whole yard.   Mechanic for the day.  Will get the connector tomorrow.

Noticed tractor still has bushhog on it, so I did a quick run over a lot of yard.  Works until I get the connector to inflate mower..   Putting the darned tiller back in shed, I said "self, you re-disc that garden!!".  Disc is right there.   Changed out attachments on tractor....no fast feat but, I'm getting fairly good at it.   Mad has a certain pressure point!    Then, I disc garden as before N to S and then E to W.  I would have hammered the posts and hooked CPs but, it was dark.  Glad I had done my feed chores before getting on the tractor.   Shut it all down.

I feel "accomplished" !!    Don't mess with an old lady.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Don't mess with an old lady.


Us old ladies get 'er done!  I sold 6 pigs yesterday and the lady (74) who came to get them said she'd bring her 18 yo granddaughter to help.  As IF!  I caught up all 6 of those pigs and put 'em up in the back of her truck.  I mighta been huffing and puffing when I was finished - but I GOT IT DONE.  LOL!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol you ladies rock lol. Cracks Mr up the imagining. I got one (possibly 2 can't remember which is which) broccoli, ( possibly one or two depending of its broccoli or not lol) cauliflower plants they popped up. I didn't think they were going to. I need to get some more spanich planted and broccoli, cauliflower,  herbs, celery and of course the root veggies that need something to grow in i am tempted just to use a grabage bag lol. But I going to behave and figure out a planter that will work but be easy to move when it comes time to move lol.  The Apple seeds have started roots so need to plant those and orange seeds are planted in soil so i have seen anything yet but will probably take some time.


----------



## thistlebloom

CntryBoy777 said:


> Your plants should be fine as long as frost was kept off of them, if they have blooms, ya may lose those....as long as it isn't severly cold they'll be fine..





Mini Horses said:


> @thistlebloom I hope your plants are OK. If the cold wasn't for too long, the cover probably salvaged them



I poured some warm water on the two lemon verbenas I had put in pots by the front door, and they are fine except for the very tops which are a bit burnt. But my poor, poor tomatoes! They will survive, but the top 2/3's of every plant got hit. So they will be stunted. Does me a lot of good to start plants early when I kill them off before they even get in the ground. 
One group of peppers looks fine, they were in the middle of the table surrounded by other plants. One flat of peppers is mush. No hope for those guys.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya start a few more seed now, ya will have some replacements in case ya lose any....if none are lost, ya will have some that will produce til frost in Fall.....we always have some late plants as "just in case" of....when the heat of summer wears on the first group the 2nd ones will be hitting stride.....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Woke up at 2:30. Trip was clawing back door at 3AM, so I put him on the porch. Thunder monsters. Was planning on more chickens today, may be raining. We’ll see.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. 
Rain and the field is planted. It's been a crazy few days. Time to breathe and clean the house. Oh and school.


----------



## Bunnylady

Round 2 of thunderstorms this morning. Thanks for the coffee - mind if I drink it under this chair?


----------



## D and L Meadows

Coffee sounds good about right now..just got in from chores. It’s a cold and rainy day.  We had a doe kid triplets last night, got to bed around 12 am. She had a difficult time of it, poor thing.  One kid was presented with front legs only, head tucked around back. But thankfully I was able to get her out and this morning all three kids and the doe are doing well. 
That makes it 120 goats total, 36 are kids. 😲😁😁 Takes 3 hours morning and evening to do chores with three of us. And then all the in between feedings, and so on. But so much fun! 
Have a wonderful day everyone! 😊


----------



## Baymule

Been sprinkling and storm on the way. No chicken slaughtering today. I got plenty to do anyway.


----------



## thistlebloom

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya start a few more seed now, ya will have some replacements in case ya lose any....if none are lost, ya will have some that will produce til frost in Fall.....we always have some late plants as "just in case" of....when the heat of summer wears on the first group the 2nd ones will be hitting stride.....



We don't have enough of a growing season unfortunately. Even with an early start we don't get ripe tomatoes until August. Frosts can start in September, but with protection can usually keep them going until Octobers hard freeze.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Uh thistle might be time to move or maybe you need a large green house garden size if not bigger would work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee @ a little after 6....chores, then to garden.  Pounded 9 posts, up 3 CPs, planted beans.  Made some hills, planted yellow squash & zucs.   Lot of roots raked up and way, way, way more than I want are waiting for me.    Wow.....I see a lot of work ahead.   But it's gonna rain 3 days starting late today, so had to do this part now.  Weekend will see me back out there!   Seeds are waiting.   For next couple weeks, most all other projects will be on the back burner.  Planting the garden will be priority.   It's that time.   We do have a long growing season here.   So, 2nd cropping and an expanded winter crop is really doable.   A Blessing.   Now, I need to go to work for that paycheck.  I'd sure love to stay home!  

But, committed to the jobs, so need to do them.  I'm slack next wk.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Woke up at 2:30. Trip was clawing back door at 3AM, so I put him on the porch. Thunder monsters. Was planning on more chickens today, may be raining. We’ll see.


Heard anything from the Odessa newbies?



D and L Meadows said:


> That makes it 120 goats total, 36 are kids.


That is a LOT of goats!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> I mighta been huffing and puffing when I was finished - but I GOT IT DONE. LOL!





frustratedearthmother said:


> Us old ladies get 'er done!



Yes -- we do!!


----------



## Baymule

DD closed on house this afternoon. Their friends from Lindale drove DD's car and their own car to Odessa to help them unload the U-Haul. We are going Saturday, our son is coming here Thursday and will go too. Should be a very nice Mother's Day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Wait mothers day thats coming up seriously what day how long do i have before it but just wanting to make sure i set an alarm otherwise I 'll forget.. good news i can't forget her birthday as it is the same day as mine lol


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Wait mothers day thats coming up seriously what day how long do i have before it but just wanting to make sure i set an alarm otherwise I 'll forget.. good news i can't forget her birthday as it is the same day as mine lol



Mothers Day is this Sunday. Snuck up on you didn't it?




Baymule said:


> DD closed on house this afternoon. Their friends from Lindale drove DD's car and their own car to Odessa to help them unload the U-Haul. We are going Saturday, our son is coming here Thursday and will go too. Should be a very nice Mother's Day.



That's sweet! You all will be together for Mothers Day! Have a wonderful weekend with your family!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Cold this morning....and the rest of the week will be cold overnight. Upper 30s and Friday upper 20s. We'll be covering the plants. 
Planting potatoes and another batch of corn today. Maybe I will get my fences checked, no problems I know of but try to do a walk around. 
Our church is meeting this Sunday, so I need to make masks for the kids.


----------



## Baymule

I thought I set the alarm at 5AM, guess I didn’t. Daylight now, got to get outside and do chores. We got ice in the ice chest and need to slaughter more chickens today. Then tomorrow to process them, I’m putting bones, trimmings and offal in the freezer for canning dog food and broth in a couple of weeks. Plus the 40 pounds of leg quarters I caught on sale before the meat shortages and the dogs should be fixed up for a long time. Not to mention the yummy broth I make for us! I’m gonna be busy with chicken for weeks!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I’m gonna be busy with chicken for weeks!


And won't want to see another one for quite a while!


----------



## Mini Horses

Like many of us in N & E regions....much colder this AM   OK, 50 isn't bad but, it is 20 below norm!  Needless to say, the seeds that should be planting now are not happy with cold soil.   Me either.

Hot coffee was great today!!
Oh, on top of cooler -- we had MORE rain.  They said it would be here and so far have been right again and again.  Enough rain.  Of course, my goats feel the same way...enough.   Another two days of some wet weather -- seems like scattered and not real heavy.


----------



## promiseacres

Put some hot water on for tea.  Girls are done with school for the day. DS is not.  I think he has a permanent case of spring fever. I may just make him do it tomorrow, I want his help this afternoon outside.


----------



## Bruce

Just below freezing this morning, supposed to be close to that overnight at least through Tuesday. High near 60 today and tomorrow but down to below 50 on Friday and low 40s after that. Not expecting anything for rain in the next week which isn't good. We've not had any real rain for a couple of weeks, pond is going down.


----------



## Alaskan

We only have few snow spots....  tiny bit of ice on lower pond...  upper pond all liquid...

Birds all trying to nest... swallows back


----------



## Mini Horses

It's that "Polar Vortex" thing going on & bringing cold further South.   Not a fan.   LOL   And "just because" the scattered showers hit here hard a short time ago....wet, overcast, chilly....go AWAY.   It's depressing.    I have NO desire or ambition to do anything today.   Took some vitamins & extra D....even candy.... guess I need to go hit a hot wire, LOL.  That should jolt me back!

Puddles everywhere.   

Guess I'll go watch reruns.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Just below freezing this morning, supposed to be close to that overnight at least through Tuesday. High near 60 today and tomorrow but down to below 50 on Friday and low 40s after that. Not expecting anything for rain in the next week which isn't good. We've not had any real rain for a couple of weeks, pond is going down.


Are ya on fish and tadpole "watch" yet?.....🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> guess I need to go hit a hot wire, LOL.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Birds all trying to nest... swallows back


There was a pair of barn swallows in the alley tonight when I went to lock up the hens 


CntryBoy777 said:


> Are ya on fish and tadpole "watch" yet?.....🤣


No not that bad yet!  There are fish in there though, I saw some. And the peepers are peeping nightly.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the farm dumpster filled and the worse area of fence cleaned up. The manure is a bit deep and was into the bottom hot wire, we're working on the manure.  Never ends.  Got the potatoes planted too. Oh and dug up some Iris and gave to a our new neighbor. Was going to move them to the farm but wanted to get the bed here cleaned up and don't really have a bed over there ready. She'll give me some back when and if I'm ready. I have 3 other iris beds here anyways.  And had two does have their kits, a litter of 5 and  2.  Turned on the heat lamps last night.


----------



## Baymule

No chicken slaughter today, rain is predicted. It might rain, it might not, but we sure don't want to be stuck with a bunch of dead chickens, waiting to be plucked and gutted and it starts raining. That is one operation that I don't want to move into the house! The broccoli needs picking, blanching and freezing. I need to set out the Painted Mountain corn. So I'll be doing stuff that I can stop and run inside if need be.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Today the temps are dropping tonight, 20s. 🥶
Played with horses yesterday. My youngest even rode the pony all by herself. Which was huge! FYI she does better with her sister instructing her than me.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah -- cool again.  Even more rain tonight....enough!!  Looking at wet & cooler, plus winds for tomorrow.  Hmmm.  Probably do some store work tomorrow and take of Monday.  Better gardening day weather then.   

We had a mild winter here and now, a cooler Spring.   At this rate I'll just wake up to hard, hot summer one morning!    Not my favorite seasonal change for 2020, so far.  Add CV19 and geesh!

I like to ease into some things.


----------



## D and L Meadows

Cold and wet here too! 😒 Hoof trimming day here today.  So rain won’t bother me, but not the best kinda weather for newborn kids... But the barn is nice and dry thankfully.  We had a Mini Nubian kid last night with triplets. The sire is our new buck all the way from Montana! One doeling is moonspotted 😊. Now we have 41 kids. 😳😳😳 Four more does due this week and then we’re done for a week or so.  
I also have two Holland Lops that each have a litter of five and a American Chinchilla that has a litter of 12. She’s really struggling to feed them all. I gave one to a Holland, but it’s not doing great there either  😔 I’ve never had much luck bottle feeding  rabbits, but I‘ll give it a try again.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Our son came in last night. He had truck trouble and didn’t get here until 12, then we sat up until 1AM. I just got up, been listening to it storm. More storm coming. I put up 8 bags of broccoli yesterday. I set out Painted Mountain corn. Think I’ll start another couple of flats.


----------



## Baymule

@D and L Meadows maybe leave the kits with mom and supplement feed them?


----------



## The_V's

Coffee is so good today, I added some Duggans to mine. We got up early this morning, got everyone fed and watered and milked before dawn. Caught two piglets and wormed them and put them in a crate in the truck for delivery this morning. Last night picked up some roosters for a friend that she's selling and Jimmy is delivering for her this morning. Had an amazing week with big highs and lows. Feed store that we buy from is now selling our ducklings! AT full price too! So we no longer have a feed bill either, totally awesome! We bought more peacocks this week, plan to go back for more, that makes five so far and more to come soon.AC is broke in the truck so im miserable when we have to leave the farm during the day. Finally got my Sebastepol geese day before yesterday! So excited, the lady only had three but maybe her friend is hatching some in two weeks so I told her id buy those too. Lost my new rabbit buck two days ago because of this heat wave! Im so upset cause he was a beautiful Lilac and he was raised like a pet so he always wanted to snuggle. Well jimmy says the patios have been 127 in the shade according to the thermometer so yep we live in the MOJAVE desert and summer is here! ugh. Also lost a piglet this week, didn't think she was gonna make it anyway. To top everything off one of our best little doellings broke her foreleg the other day. Thought it was the joint, it was just out of socket but the upper foreleg bone was broken, I reset it and jimmy made a cast out of PVC pipe and she's on the mend- even escaped the quarantine pen so many times we took it as she's just not consenting to quarantine. We also picked up some more rare Phoenix chicks from auntie and uncles last night. Oh yeah almost forgot, WE HAD COMPANY OVER! I know hard to believe right? Yeah for the meteor shower we had a bunch of folks out here to watch the meteor shower and have hamburgers and beer and people ACTUALLY CAME! When we moved out here no one wanted to drive this far to see us so our friends list dwindled fast. Now we have new farm friends that enjoy the solitude out here and don't mind the drive at all- so great! Also finally started making goats cheese! we got 3 gallons this week from our ladies so it was time to start making cheese. So yeah big week here at HappyQuackFarms! Did I mention the big highs and lows? Hope everyone is doing well-


----------



## D and L Meadows

Baymule said:


> @D and L Meadows maybe leave the kits with mom and supplement feed them?


Yes, I’ll try that.  Any suggestions for a bottle? Ive tried a kitten bottle, but the rubber just seems to thick or something. The best I’ve found is a dropper.


----------



## D and L Meadows

Baymule said:


> @D and L Meadows maybe leave the kits with mom and supplement feed them?


 
Is there any feed that I could give the doe to help her give more milk? She’s getting a 18% pellets, lots of greens, sunflower seeds, oats, and grass hay.  I was thinking maybe calf manna, since that’s high in protein, or should I stay away from that?


----------



## Baymule

Yes, an eye dropper is best. Calf manna helps. Hope they all make it!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.   
28 degrees F.....10 am before temps above freezing. We covered all our vegetables and many flowers last night.  Horses will not be happy but no grazing on frozen grass. By Monday they should be able to go back out, only up to 30 minutes grazing.  Oh and Indiana's governor decided we can now go trail riding at state parks again!  Hoping we can get the new wood in my trailer ASAP!


----------



## The_V's

Coffees good today. Lost a duck yesterday- she got trampled the other day and although at the time I thought it was just her leg that got hurt in the duck stampede evidently there were unseen injuries. I put her in the hospital pen, which is currently only housing two more momma ducks and three baby goslings in the nursery(so pretty empty compared to normal) She had seemed to loose her quack. Well she was swimming one minute and dead the next. Maybe its the heat wave, but more than likely it was her age combined with her injury. This is a lot of loss for our farm in a week. This heatwave is killing off so many animals. Combine that with the typical injuries that just happen on a farm and Im starting to get worried about how this summer is going to go for us. It was cooler yesterday than it has been only 122 in the shade so that's better than earlier this week has been. Im kinda over this whole living in the MOJAVE desert thing ya know. Having trouble finding rabbits in my area, everyone seems to have rabbits is 150 miles away darn it. Jimmys been in a foul mood for days- who knows why this time. The chickens are tormenting Cleatus as usual and the bloodhound puppies are growing up and running around and whining their little bloodhound hearts out so that's been so adorable. Baby goat with broken leg is healing fine. She's very curious about the milk stand so it looks like shell be easy to train for it down the road.Everyone else is good. Learning about making sour cream with my goats milk today- this should be interesting.


----------



## Mini Horses

Couldn't take the Mojave heat!!    I would be the loss there.

Here it's a cool 43... going to mid 50s.   Tonight expected 33ish.  Heavy frost, possible to freeze.  It isn't the  temps but how unusual for this time of year.   20-25 below norm.  May hit record from 1963.    Been cool & rainy so my garden is late -- means I only need to cover a very few plants.    That's helpful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a 35 degree swing yesterday...from 50-85...low humidity so it feels really nice outside....a dying front to the north and a building front to the south....we may get a brief shower or 2, but being in the middle will probably stay dry....should get back to high 80s this next week.

I agree @Mini Horses , I couldn't stand the heat and the reason that not much life is found in the desert....has to be a real struggle to make it work.....obviously not many have....sure hope things get better for ya @The_V's .....


----------



## farmerjan

Had 33 this morning, and only 46 now at 11:30.  Windy so don't think we actually got a frost to settle but just too chilly.  Tonight another frost/freeze warning.   Sunny out but can hear that wind blowing around.


----------



## Baymule

2 hours away from Odessa. Wind farms, scrubby mesquite and not much else. Some plowed fields, dry land farming. Pump jacks not pumping.


----------



## Baymule

I see irrigation circles. Crop circles take on a new meaning out here. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Just crossed the Colorado River. It was puddles with a whole lot of dry in between.


----------



## Baymule

The views are pretty spectacular, you can see for miles and miles. Heck-fahr you can watch your dog run away for 3 days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol dh drives that way for some jobs likes it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Just crossed the Colorado River. It was puddles with a whole lot of dry in between.


Um, are there two Colorado Rivers? Because the one I know about doesn't go anywhere near TX.
Yep, I guess there are. I wonder why yours was named as it was given it doesn't start or otherwise be in the state of Colorado. I found it on the map and where it crosses I-20, you must about be to Odessa by now!


----------



## Baymule

Colorado means colored red. Judging by the red dirt in the plowed fields, when it ain’t a puddle, maybe the river runs red.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I'm having a nice trip with your narratives!    

I remember driving thru the desolate areas of TX -- and the hill country.   Amazing was that just one day of rain make a huge color difference the very next day -- not just washing dust off.  LOL

Enjoy your visit...no matter the terrain.  But remember how green your own location is, compared to there, when you get that thought to move you can look again.  In fact, take pictures of any lone piece of grass you see!!   Pasture compare.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gets kinda windy out that way....have spent a few nights in the Odessa/Midland area.....not much of anything twixt there and El Paso either....yards are cactus.... 🤣  🤣


----------



## promiseacres

So we lost all our tomatoes, eggplant and most the  peppers even covered. Most our deciduous trees lost most their leaves.  Ran to the store today to replace the vegetables. We expect frosts this time of year  not hard freezes.  🥶  
Definitely frustrating.  Waiting a few days to replant.


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry that you lost stuff even covered.  We were down to 33, but very breezy so don't think the frost settled but it was still cold.  Look for it to get that cold or colder tonight.  All the little tiny peaches on the tree have dried up and fallen off.  We had a couple of nights in the low 30's about a week after the blossoms fell off so as much as I was hoping they would make it through, they didn't .  
Now the house I am looking at is up on the ridge and they get at least 5 degrees colder up there.  But it might have kept the peach trees from blooming so soon too.....
A few years ago we had 2 nights of 26 and 28 on Memorial day weekend.  EVERYONE  had pretty much put their stuff out and the plant centers were absolutely over run with people trying to replace stuff.  Luckily, I hadn't gotten mine out in the garden yet..... so was okay..... but that is late for here.  May 10th is our "normal" last frost date, but I just found out a long time ago to not be in such a rush.  Maybe put out a couple to get the "earliest" tomato or something.... but I normally didn't plant much before  the 15th or later.  I'd rather try to save them in the fall when we get a frost in Sept then have 4-6 more weeks of "Indian summer" and no more frost until late Oct or even later.   Still, it hurts for the frost to kill them this early when you have put that much work into getting it all set out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know it is very disappointing @promiseacres ...sorry to hear....hope ya can replace them and the cold will flee til Fall.....


----------



## promiseacres

Where is everyone?  DH made coffee and kids did chores.  DH is going to make brunch.... Rain will start soon. We went over to the farm last night, found 6 dried out mushrooms.... didn't think it was warm enough though we did find one at the state park over a week ago. Praying our hay seed wasn't damaged by the freeze.  Measured my boards in my trailer, it needs to have a new floor. It's 22 years old and fairly sure the floor is original. DH is going to put new lights on it too.
Happy Mothers Day

Our frost date is usually May 15. We usually can plant earlier and cover if needed.   maybe next year we'll hold off on the tomatoes and peppers. Amazing that the other plants like peas and lettuce weren't covered and look fine.


----------



## The_V's

Coffee is good today. Sorry to hear about the freeze guys that does suck, if it makes ya feel any better Id trade with any one of you for my 127 degree weather out here in the MOJAVE desert.  Well Yesterday had some huge highs and lows again for us. Got 5 new rabbits. One big white we bought from way up north and four free flemish giants that were not only free but came with everything, their cages water bottles feed everything cause some tenant abandoned them when they moved out and the landlord just wanted them gone. Well everyone made it to the farm okay but one had a seizure Im guessing from stress of transport we hadn't even had them an hour. I was distraught but jimmy and I got our first experience processing a rabbit last night. Other bad news is our MINI mini goat Miss Gigi had her baby finally yesterday, Thank goodness for DuckfarmerPA to hold my hand through the phone cause the baby got stuck and I had to pull the stillborn out of my poor little goat mama. So we had a good day as for additions to the farm, had a sad day due to losses.Went off on a city friend last night cause they feel like I never come visit anymore- Im so tired of people who don't understand what farmers are doing getting ready for this food shortage and that we really do work hard from dawn til midnight like city people really think we twiddle our farm thumbs on farms and can go shopping to redecorate our house or take a vacay anytime we want like they can, ergh! Rant over, just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Happy Mother's day to All mothers out there...hope ya have an enjoyable day!!

A new floor and lights on the trlr sounds like a wonderful gift @promiseacres ....I got Joyce a bag of dirt... 🤣 ....but in my defense, it is what she asked for....the big bag of Miracle Grow potting mix...she has some potted plants to repot....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol Happy Mothers day and cntryboy how dare you get what your wife wanted and not diamonds lol. Dh is getting me dirt and maybe a chicken coop and plants mostly the coop because it's needed and dirt and plants because i like to play in the garden lol.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Mother's day to everyone also.  To the mothers, the fathers that are both parents, and the "kids" that are both mothers and daughters.  My son gave me a nice hanging basket of trailing pansy's.... never heard of that type, but the colors are pretty.... and he did think of me. 
PLUS I got my car back this morning!!!!!!!!!  YAY
  I had forgotten how to drive it.   Noticed that it is going to need brakes, and saw that there was a new set of brake pads on the floor I had bought for it before all this happened.  Going to clean it out of all the stuff that didn't get done before  it "blew up".....  I wanted to drive it for a day or 2 before I drive it 200 miles to the Dr appt ..... it ran pretty good, nice and quiet, lots of pep.  Sure hope that this is the answer for a good long while.


----------



## farmerjan

Also, just wanted to mention that I wrote a rather long post on the thread that @Grant had started about "Ignorant musings about the meat shortage"  in case anyone was interested.  I usually do most of that on my journal, but it was in answer to some things that he said.  I see some meat @ Walmart today when I came through from testing this morning and picked up cat food and some other things..... but there were alot of empty spots on alot of shelves all through the store.


----------



## Bruce

The_V's said:


> Well Yesterday had some huge highs and lows again for us.


No way to  and  on the same post with the "Like" button. Hopefully things will all go good from now on. They probably will if you stop twiddling your thumbs all day and shopping to redecorate your home


----------



## Alaskan

Well.....  we got to go to church this morning!  

We had blue crosses taped on the floor...    far enough apart so each family group could squish together on a cross and still be far enough away from the next family huddle.

So odd!!!!

And of course there was an entire thing before we started that you had to whisper sing...  unless you knew you were at least 10 feet away from another group...  but don't worry, it was hot enough, that the windows were open, you were welcome to stand outside by a window, and bellow/ sing as loud as you wanted, as long as your mouth faced away from the window.   

Oh good grief!  

So yep,  some more restrictions lifted...  groups of 50 are now allowed.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, and 
1. Almost all of the snow is gone,

And

2. Driveway is just about dried out!


----------



## Baymule

Had coffee and breakfast burritos. Son gave me pot of mums and big bag of m&ms. Visiting and enjoying family. Happy Mother’s Day y’all.


----------



## Xerocles

Yesterday I was bemoaning the fact that it was 12:30 pm, I was wearing a sweater for chores, and the furnace came on to maintain the house to 62f. In the middle of May. Now I know a lot of us are dealing with the same situation....But I decided to do something about it. All my life, I've delt with society's constraints of time, and days of the week and such. But I'm RETIRED! So I no longer have to live in the same reality as everyone else. In my universe, it is now APRIL! And petty nice weather for April by the way. So sorry for all those out there in that "other universe" dealing with unseasonable temperatures.....But I'm much happier with lows in the upper 30s and highs in the upper 50s, now that I have come to the realization that its only mid-April.
It's my delusion, I'm happy, and nobody better try to "wake me up".   😇


----------



## Alaskan

Xerocles said:


> Yesterday I was bemoaning the fact that it was 12:30 pm, I was wearing a sweater for chores, and the furnace came on to maintain the house to 62f. In the middle of May. Now I know a lot of us are dealing with the same situation....But I decided to do something about it. All my life, I've delt with society's constraints of time, and days of the week and such. But I'm RETIRED! So I no longer have to live in the same reality as everyone else. In my universe, it is now APRIL! And petty nice weather for April by the way. So sorry for all those out there in that "other universe" dealing with unseasonable temperatures.....But I'm much happier with lows in the upper 30s and highs in the upper 50s, now that I have come to the realization that its only mid-April.
> It's my delusion, I'm happy, and nobody better try to "wake me up".   😇


I applaud and approve of your reality. 

De Nile is great, just make sure you don't drown... but wading is highly encouraged as the waters are warm and comfy.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Already checked on the doe that is due....she ate most the hay and straw she had gathered... I really hope she has a litter.... I am tired of false pregnancies, so far we've had 3 this spring.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning.  It snowed all weekend.  Crazy.  But we were able to get three new semi trailers delivered to the yard...we are making them into barns too.  So, now we just have to wait until the ground dries up...September? 😩. Then drop them back into the pasture...the other one we dressed up..but it’s still just a semi trailer....luckily there’s a wall of pines covering them pretty well, but they are still Trailors...ugh.  Guess I should...and really AM grateful for my new ‘barns’. That he will be customizing to my liking....I finally get my milk room!!  Yes!


----------



## The_V's

OOh Denise Im so jealous of your new milking room! Congrats! Jimmy had decided last night that he needed to make one for me cause my girls kept coming up behind me and biting/pulling on my shirt to tell me they were ready before I was ready for them. I thought it was cute, the doe I was milking didn't appreciate the interruptions lol
Lost another flemish rabbit yesterday, this one I don't think was heat, we were only 110 yesterday we desert folks don't consider that hot. But really that particular bunny had a peewee issue we were treating him for since we got him 24 hrs earlier. We weren't entirely sure he wasn't still freaking out about the move either. Well we now have a beautiful ginger pelt to add to our fast growing collection. My white rabbits are all young and doing great, I gave them the flemish giants room that passed away and they love it in there cause its huge for their little fuzzy butts, its so much easier with them cause I know they are healthy and know their history etc. The flemish rabbits I don't even know how old they are. Got more peacocks yesterday, and some muscovies too. Farms really growing, gotta update all my charts today have been neglecting paperwork last couple weeks. Jimmy got the swamp cooler he bartered for yesterday running so that's nice.
Xerocles,  I want to live in your universe, it sounds nice there what's the rent like?


----------



## Baymule

We are making like cow plop and hitting the trail. Had our coffee and will stop somewhere for something to eat. Y’all have a great day in whatever reality you are living in. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Coming into the Permian Basin and leaving is yard after yard after yard of oilfield equipment, of all types. It is stilled, quiet and the gates are closed and locked. Boomtown isn’t booming right now.


----------



## promiseacres

Chores are finished despite the neighbor's dogs being in our pasture... it was uneventful. One of their dogs refused to go the way he came so fortunately I was able to get a hold of them because I'm not messing with a spooky mastiff.


----------



## Xerocles

Sitting at the kitchen table after breakfast, planning my day (critters eat first, then I eat). There are 2 blue birds playing outside the window. I never saw birds this type of blue. Not bluejay blue, but an iridescent royal blue. Almost like a lightbulb inside. They complement the Cardinals who are also flitting about out there.
On a sadder note, found 3 Bluejay chicks dead on the ground outside the chicken coop yesterday. Out of a HUGE hickory tree. Not nearly fledged. No winds for the last couple days. Mysteries.
Enough dawdling and daydreaming. Lots to do today. Upward and onward!


----------



## Bunnylady

@Xerocles  Your blue birds (assuming they are blue all over) are male indigo buntings. They are an astonishing sight, aren't they? Birds don't produce a blue pigment, so any shade of blue is the result of light refraction, the more light, the brighter they shine.


----------



## Baymule

We have indigo buntings at our bird feeder. Little turquoise jewels. 

We are in the land of wind farms. Transmission lines that Feed into the grid. Wind turbines and transmission towers March off into the horizon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee has been great this morning -- chores done and just checking in & on everyone else.    Seems most are having a decent start.   In my area, the weather is pretty good now.  Like many, we had the "cold splash" that wasn't "quite" as cold as they predicted -- close tho.   Since I had not put the tomato, eggplant, peppers out yet     I was spared that loss.   At last, procrastination worked well.

I died lose 3 tomato plants,  due to goats sampling!    Wanted to try the Mr Stripy this year -- now the pack of those are dead!   I'll check to see if more at the store.  Thanks, Brat!  Bad girl.

Got mower working and yard cut yesterday!   Need to get out there and do a couple paddocks that are easier with mower than tractor, since they are smallish.  Then, some trim out...not much.    Also had a nice Mother's Day time with DD.   She brought her battery chainsaw into a field where we trimmed up some lower branches on trees.   I had goats remove the leaves.   We'll cut up and use front loader of tractor to move limbs to her dryout racks.  Winter wood for her.

Looks like sunshine most all week with weather warming! I'm hoping this last pregnant goat will get kidding over soon. Most of other kids are ready for me to pen & wean!   She's holding out with hers....hope they are all doelings.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Chores are finished despite the neighbor's dogs being in our pasture... it was uneventful. One of their dogs refused to go the way he came so fortunately I was able to get a hold of them because I'm not messing with a spooky mastiff.


What did you do with the dogs?


----------



## Baymule

Palo Pinto County, prettier country. Scrub oaks, mesquite, ridges, mesas, hog backs, grass is greener.


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> What did you do with
> the 2 belonged to the neighbors, they retrieved them. A third disappeared, they said wasn't theirs...haven't seen them since. Only the mastiff was scared to leave the pasture...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Palo Pinto County


More than half way home!


----------



## Alaskan

It would be nice if they don't come back


----------



## Baymule

We are home, animals fed, chores done. Supper is a bowl of cereal. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Yum!

Cereal!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
More frost this morning. And tomorrow. Hope the new plants survive not being planted yet.
Have dentist appointment, probably good since I have a tooth that is bothering me. Hoping it's the same tooth they said needed a crown a year ago and not another one.   
Picking up a whole pork today. DH knew someone raising them that no longer had an outlet. They knew someone who could process, paid less than $300 for it. Nothing will be smoked but maybe we can figure that out. Need to figure out how to make side into bacon too.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Frost?  How about the last six days wev had horrible snow storms, hail, and wind so bad, it nearly blew me over the one day!  I ended bringing in a bunch of bunnies...and next year I’m leaving bunnies in the barn until at least May...I’ve lost kits due to the temp fluxes and getting wet.  Never again!  Anyone about to kindle, in poopy weather is coming in!  Had NO issues all winter long....ugh!  Ok, sorry for complaining.  I think we might be going to an auction today.  I really hope.  This would be our ‘day off’.  They are only letting so many people in, so you have to go really early...that part stinks.  Ok, have a good day everyone!  Stay warm!!


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres I’ve made bacon before, it is not hard to do. On my phone, but I’ll get on laptop tonight and give you more information.


----------



## Baymule

Feeder Pigs 2017
					

Even better! The neighbors have them in their yard! :thumbsup:lol:;) 6 pigs is going to fill both of your freezers pretty well! :drool  Exactly. Plus they already had the fencing so we are both in it for a lower cost. We are hoping to feed the pigs out to 250-300lbs and my hope is to be in each...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




Keep reading this thread and you’ll find how I made bacon. There is a recipe on this page too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ugh okay long night for dh not jealous i end up with catchint his stomach bug but so far not as sever for me Thank God!  Both boys have had it and not as sever as their daddy either. 
New topic 7 or 8 chicks have hatched so far so yay for that. Hoping to have more hatch i am thinking there gonna come in to rounds the early birds and the either large or on time birds lol but we see. I was hoping to start processing the pigs this weekend doesnt look like that's gonna happen not with way dh feels. 
That pretty much it oh seven of the seven apple seed i planted have sprouted so yay there.


----------



## Bruce

Might be time to build or buy a smoker @promiseacres 
Sorry about the tooth, I too hope that it is the one that already needs work.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 for stomach virus take a couple tablespoons apple cider vinegar and couple tablespoons honey in a small glass of water.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I 'll try it but it sounds gross not sure my tummy will like it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. The pork is safely in the freezer except the ham and bacon, which we want to cure. 
At the dentist we had some good news and some bad. DS gets his braces off in 4 weeks... but I have another bad tooth, it's above the other one I've been putting off doing anything with. So my options is 2 crowns, 1 root canal for $$$$ and non is a sure thing or just have both teeth pulled.  They're both at the very back so... I don't know.  I have never ever been a huge fan of root canals. Both my parent's and sister have had them... with mixed results. for $$$$ I'd expect at least 10 more years out of the tooth but nothing can be guaranteed of course. 
Got a trail ride scheduled for next Wednesday....  a friend is hauling Richie since I'm still waiting for DH to get time to get the trailer's floor done.    Oh and the other good news, another VL had her kits! 5 cuties! 




Baymule said:


> Feeder Pigs 2017
> 
> 
> Even better! The neighbors have them in their yard! :thumbsup:lol:;) 6 pigs is going to fill both of your freezers pretty well! :drool  Exactly. Plus they already had the fencing so we are both in it for a lower cost. We are hoping to feed the pigs out to 250-300lbs and my hope is to be in each...
> 
> 
> 
> www.backyardherds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep reading this thread and you’ll find how I made bacon. There is a recipe on this page too.


saw the recipe... but 1 gal of maple syrup?? Did you substitute it or leave it out?  DH is talking about getting a smoker.


----------



## Baymule

Maple syrup here is quite expensive. No I didn't use it. I found a packaged maple rub that i used for one slab and i used a salt rub for the other slab. I followed the instructions for the salt rub and it was so salty that we almost couldn't eat it. So be careful on following any salt recipe. We have 2 hogs going to slaughter at a place where they don't cure bacon. Since the customer we are growing out a hog for doesn't want bacon, we are swapping out their bacon for equal weight of sausage from our hog. So i will have 4 slabs of bacon to cure and smoke. That will be in August. So I will be makin' bacon!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> we are growing out a hog for doesn't want bacon


 I might be making a run to the store today to get a rub or more salt... I know I don't have enough for any of the recipes. Can the meat sit in the fridge a day or two or does it have to be cured ASAP?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@promiseacres ...I had a tooth pulled..I regret it.  I had a root canal and a crown...I can still, at times, think it hurts?  I think it’s the irritation around the gum from another tooth.?  I have another toothe that needs a crown, but my insurance denied it and I’m fighting it....these dental issues are due to the many many many meds I have to take for my many health issues....what can you do?  In my opinion, I’d rather keep a tooth as long as I can...plus...an implant..in my hick town area, where everything is dirt cheap..is at least $8,000.  So, that’s my two cents, take it for what it’s worth...not much..🤣🤣

Been very busy here, still.  Getting a let start today because we were up till 2 doing work.  Really need a nap!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Today the weather has been good.  Upper 60s, light breeze, good sunshine, NO rain.       Had planned to work a store today but, changed that.  My last goat doe to kid got things finiahed up before dawn.  2bucks & 1 doe....up and well tended.  She has a beautiful udder and the kids are having a very slight problem because the teats are longish....perfect for hand milking!   Peanut is a FF, a bottle baby from trips, 75/25 Nub/Saanen.  Kids are by my Saanen buck.   Anyway, nice day.   Got them into their own bonding pen, etc..

Of course, by the time all was done, it was too late to be motivated for work.  LOL    The garden was next and saw DS was getting some large, wooden,  extra posts I had, to use in his garden.   Was going to put that & cable up -- FOR?   he says, beans.   Told him to save his time, he had planted bush beans.    OK, I really had to control myself there!!  I laugh now, instead.    Yeah, I grow both but not ALL beans vine.   He has potential!! Then I mentioned I had watered the tomato & pepper plants he had ignored & felt a few would survive. Better plant soon. Well, he doesn't eat the but, his girlfriend likes and bought. 




Here's another Bacon Rub.

1/4C each....Kosher salt, brown sugar, maple syrup.


----------



## Alaskan

My mom hated her tooth implants ...  she likes her bridge (and she prefers the removable version)

My crown has been fine...  but it was a nightmare to get done.

BUT, I found a place that gets lots of government subsidies,  and so my insurance,  added to the fact that I am poor enough so that I only had to pay 40% of my deductible, made it affordable. The dentist there was good... did good work.

So, call around, see if you can find a place that helps with cost.

The one I found is actually for natives, but they let the non-native use it too.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, and with the "only pay 40% of the deductable" poor person discount, I was able to pay it all up front, which gave me another discount.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses that sounds like a good bacon recipe. How long do you cure it? Fo you wash it off and do you let it dry a day or two in the refrigerator, uncovered? 

@promiseacres you can put it in the refrigerator for a day or two. I bought a shallow plastic tub with lid to cure mine in. I took measurements for the refrigerator shelf. Mini horses posted a good recipe.


----------



## farmerjan

I have had several root canals and have at least 6 crowns.  As a kid I had very soft teeth so quite a few cavities and we were pretty good about brushing and all that.  So many large fillings over the years.  All have been replaced by the white composite from the "silver" ones due to the mercury in the "silver ones".  I would do the crowns all over again and even the root canals as it saved my teeth instead of leaving an empty place.  I have one missing molar that was a large filling that fell out and sides of the tooth were thin and broke off, all while eating an apple.  It had had a root canal and the bottom part of the tooth is still there at and below the gum line.  Have looked into an implant but more than I was wanting to spend at that time.  Maybe never now as I have to take an antibiotic before any dental work due to the ankle replacement.   Should have done it 2 years ago.
I can eat anything with the crowns.  Didn't want a removeable bridge that was a suggestion for the one crown/or pull..... and the dentist said he did not like the removeable bridges as they wear the teeth they fit down over. But to each his own opinion.  I have had these crowns by 2 different dentists.... but I really like the one practice I go to now.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> and the dentist said he did not like the removeable bridges as they wear the teeth they fit down over.


Huh...  good to know...  

 I will tell my mom.  Of course,  if the bridge is holding onto crowns... should be fine...

And sheesh!  Teeth!

When they work great, you never think about them...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready y'all. I woke up at 3, got up at 5:15. We are going to slaughter more chickens today, took Tuesday and Wednesday off for other things to do. Don't know how many we will do today, but any number will reduce the flock! LOL BJ is a little travel weary from going to Odessa over the weekend and picking up our puppy yesterday, so I need to go easy on him.


----------



## promiseacres

Puppy? I missed that! 
Storms and rain today. Good day for housework and curing the bacon and ham.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Puppy? I missed that!
> Storms and rain today. Good day for housework and curing the bacon and ham.



I think you may get hooked on home cured bacon, the REAL smoke flavor will knock your socks off. I can't comment on the ham because I haven't done that. 






						Sheba-A Marvelous Gift
					

I was contacted by a person wishing to remain anonymous, with an offer of an Anatolian puppy. As I read the generous offer to BJ, we both burst into tears. Because of Sentry’s hip dysplasia and surgery and our decision not to put him through another surgery, this person felt bad for us. Needless...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Mini Horses

Answering about bacon rub use.   Put on slab, into plastic bag, into frig, flip over each day for 5-7.   Rinse, "dry" in frig uncovered another day (or 2)  smoke on indirect low heat on grill, few hours.   Really, looks tells you.   Also, I like apple wood for smoking.    Pretty much same for all -- just rub differences.

Overcast & dreary but, mid 70 expected.   Today, I work.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> BJ is a little travel weary from going to Odessa over the weekend and picking up our puppy yesterday, so I need to go easy on him.


I would be beat as well, that was a LONG trip over a short timespan.

I think you need to PM me when you make new threads, I knew nothing about Sheba. Such a generous and loving gift  to whoever gave her to you. She's beautiful


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rain rolling in again.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Going for second cup, Sheba had us up early. I’ll be cutting up and packaging 9 chickens today. It feels like it will never end! We finished slaughtering these yesterday at 12:30, then went dewberry picking in the fence row across the road. If I was responsible, I would have kept my nose to the grindstone and got those durned chickens packaged and in the freezer. But-I’m not responsible. Picking dewberries and a nap sounded much more attractive. So, chicken it is today. 10 more out there and a rainy weekend, sigh. I want to be done with these!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> 10 more out there and a rainy weekend, sigh. I want to be done with


 

Green beans are so much easier to raise, harvest & can -- makes the weeding less of  a chore!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I only had three roosters to do and granted I have four humans kids that are extra needy and a dh that wasn't helping he was working on the truck anyways my three took me like 3 or 4 hrs to finish. I pretty sure it would take me forever to do that amount. Bay are you gutting them before you ice them or after just curious anf how are you plucking the darn things i really want a thingy that does that (no clue what they called) but they are so expenisive...


----------



## Mini Horses

You DH can make you a "thingy"  (LOL  a plucker)   to fit on a drill for only a few bucks.   Check U-tube.  Even how to make a container with two plastic drums to contain the mess.     

Search --drill plucker for chickens....several appear.  And you can even buy the attachment for 29.99, already made.  LOL

So -- rather pluck or gut?   Real toss up!


----------



## Baymule

I scald and pluck them, then gut them. Then I put them on ice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol depends on bird cavity size there. The Easter ether i just cut off the meat my hands would fit to gut. I don't mind the gutting so much the plucking can be annoying lol the kids try to help but ten to break the quils off and I came get them out then drives me crazy lol. Dd1 loves butcher day the weirdo she likes to help with the guts instant biology lesson. Who needs frogs lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Heavy scissors and you can cut the ribs at backbone, lift off and dump guts -- now there's a biology class!!!


----------



## promiseacres

got 4# of  bacon in a cure and about 7# of ham roasts in brine today.  
Good news we won't have a normal fair but sounds like we'll have some shows.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok that post needs editing goodness my phone is so annoying


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. I drank all the coffee but I’ll make y’all another pot. I’ll be canning chicken backs, necks, skin, hearts and livers for dog food today. In fact, I have a lot to do. Before the shut down, I caught leg quarters on sale and bought 40 pounds tocan for the dogs. That plus the chicken offal I’ve tossed in the freezer will keep me busy for awhile. I need to do a freezer clean out!


----------



## promiseacres

good morning. going to work in the garden this morning, get the plants in, we Should be past freezes/frosts now. 
DH got a good deal on a bush hog, so he went to pick that up this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee done, milking done, feeding done...

Garden check promising....more bean and squash have sprouted.  Need to get the started plants out.   Rains coming Sun night thru Wed.    It's this weekend to row/plant or wait a week.    Will probably get some more planted, not everything.  Not time.  
I'd love to be home again today -- deciding on that.   Need to go to work or they will think I've quit.  LOL They don't see me, just reports.   Just have not wanted to go to a job all week -- unusual.  Guess I just feel the need to be home instead.  I have gotten a lot done but, always more.    Feels like I'm on vacation.  

Hope all of ya have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s raining. Think I’ll get laundry done, change bedsheets, all that domestic stuff. Got 14 quarts of dog food yesterday and 7 quarts of chicken broth for us. I’ve got English peas ready to pick today.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's a balmy, sunny 67 out there now -- heating to upper 70s   Have some coffee, full pot just finished.  It'll wake you up!   Good thing because I need to work outside today, a lot to do.   Laundry working....clothesline day.

We get our rain starting after midnight but, continuing all day then.  In fact mostly all week to some degree.    Glad I hustled home after work yesterday & re-disc that garden.  Prob last time I will get tractor in there, tiller will fit when needed. Want to row & seed while it's cooler.  You TX & FL people under stand that timing!  We get pretty danged hot here some summers.

Everyone have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## The_V's

Coffees good today thanks. Been another crazy week here. Ive been buying animals so fast poor jimmy hasn't had any time to build anything here he's been driving all over creation picking up animals in between deliveries of animals we've sold. I bought two more breeds of geese this week, four more pigs, one that is so overweight i don't know if we can bring her back to healthy enough to breed her, her previous owners loved her TOO MUCH she's a KuneKune and she weighs 453lbs and is narcoleptic and can barely stand up. Also bought more rabbits and ducks and finally found the jumbo white quail I've been wanting, last night I bought some more rare chickens. Jimmy finally put his foot down and said no more buying any more animals for a while. Im pouting but i know he's right. Hope everyone elses week was as good as ours.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is good.
Rain and storms today. 
Went hiking yesterday, got more ham into brine. Going to grind and make patties out of a couple left. Just no room in the fridge.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ground pork is good -- ready for sausage, meatloaf, etc.    Probably more useful than another chunk of "ham".   LOL

Not to mention it's easier to store in small spaces in the freezer.


----------



## Baymule

Well I went back to sleep. I was tired. BJ took puppy walking duty, puppy breakfast, puppy nap, then more puppy walking duty before I finally woke up. Sheba has captured his heart like no other puppy or dog has. I’m not in a hurry for anything today.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe BJ will let you play with Sheba once in awhile ... if you are good


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
More rain.  I did get 3 litters of bunnies tattoed yesterday.  And reserved a campsite for father's day weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Yesterday I was just wiped out. I did manage to go pick English peas, we shelled them out, they are in the refrigerator. This morning, after feeding, going to slaughter the remaining 10 chickens. Tomorrow, cut and package, in the freezer. Wednesday, go to Livingston, Thursday-Friday work the sheep. Retirement sure is hard work.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's not just retirement that's hard work -- although more time to overwork yourself! -- the entire SS life is hard work. One we chose, sometimes wonder WHY???    That's the days we felt "super human" and over achieved.   Then we settle and know why.

Yesterday I had one of those days.....rowed, hoed, raked in that huge garden, which kept growing larger as I worked.   Honestly, I thought I would need to crawl out and to the house.   LOT of over stressed, over used muscles that day.  Suddenly couldn't bend,  or then straighten     Had seeded  the corn & limas, on my hands & knees set 18 plants.     Finally stopped, got into house & hot showered  so I could do feed run.....unloaded, feed chores, wormed  some goats  (while I could grab those kids!) .  Now dirty again, back in  for Aleve, another shower and  fall into bed, hoping I would  be able to get up in  AM.!


Miraculously, I awoke a little sore  but, fully functional!  
L:ife is good.    Coffee is very welcome.....and the rain has started.  Yes, I got my goal garden work done in time.   More to do late week, more rain next 3 days.    Going  to  do my paycheck  work this week while the garden gets watered.  Perfect!

Plus,  I'm convinced my life of "imposed torture" is the right one for me.  Already looking forward to the next test  -- grow, can and store it.    Then,  winter crops begin Restart. Of course, the animals get shuffled into the mix. 


Thnakful to be able, thankful for a group that shares & understands.   What's your challenge this week?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning to afternoon depends on view point lol. Getting the wmtwo youngest down for nap while the two oldest clean their rooms i still need to do farm chores so i am frustrated there. Dh and I stay up alittle late to have time together goofing off playing video games (he likes them). I made some(4to be exact) pillows from a pair of jeans and one old shirt. The kids like them and dh got a neck pillow he likes. I be making some more and other things i can do. Might not be target worthy but they work here. Got lots of house chores and school dmto do and atleast one errand to run maybe two or three. Dh got me some soil i say that loosely i kinda wish there was a return policy for it. I thinking if i buy dirt i expect an nice dirt not a rocky clay dirt that i already pretty well have for 28 dollars. 
I should have gone with him but oh well he said they had to mix it they didn't actually have anything you could look at. And they want 40 a yard for compost i stick with my own... I am cheap i guess. Might have him load the bucket on tractor and go get them the Sandy look from out back that i just have to clean from glass and trash out of... I don't know i want to have a root veggie garden but don't want to spend an arm and leg for it either... desion desions. Anyways lots to do and things to think about also dh grandfather wants to put this trailer in our name(the house we live in) andI say no thanks and dh keeps going back and forth. To me it's just another thing that ties us down here and makes dh want to stay and drives me nuts.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
More rain....  but yesterday got the eggplant, melons and squash in the garden. Left room for 4 more rows of corn, and I am pretty sure there is room for beans.  Things are growing. 
Farrier is coming, then our co op is having an end of the year party, and need to do some clean up at the farm and get to the store for milk. Tomorrow I am going trail riding with a friend.


----------



## Baymule

PA I’m glad you are getting to go riding. Thanks for the coffee. On my 3rd and last cup. Got 10 behemoth chickens on ice to cut up and package today. I’ve tossed bones and offal in the freezer to process later. I will have to get it out to can dog food, but have to catch up in the garden first. Going to get dressed, do chores and tie into a bunch of chicken. BA-GAWK!!


----------



## Mini Horses

AT last!!  Chickens are gone (so you thinks...LOL)  .I know you are glad to see this day be over.

Ahhhhh a nice ride!  I always thought a nice trail ride was regenerating for my soul.  ENJOY the ride.

3 more rain days here --  light stuff.   Garden good kind.    Still need to get my  eggplant out.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee, black is growing on me. 🤪
Kid#2 is coming up to work with me today. We're taking down a deer fence that Kid#1 and I put up about 5 years ago to protect an arborvitae hedge, aka deer crack.
Kid#1 called last night, so good to hear his actual voice! He gets a 3 day weekend and is driving up (6 hours) so we'll get to see him before he disappears into fire season.
Enjoy that trail ride PA!


----------



## Bruce

Is there no longer a reason to protect the deer crack hedge?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Pushed off our trail ride until tomorrow, things need to dry out a bit more. 
School for my girls and clean up at the farm. We had a nice time at our co op get together.  It was so good to see the kid's together.  
Friday I am getting my tooth pulled started antibiotics last night feeling better already.


----------



## The_V's

Coffee is good thanks. Things are finally slowing down here a bit and we were able to focus on the little things around here. Jimmy put me on a buying freeze as in NO MORE BUYING ANIMALS, but then I found the capuchin doves Ive been looking for. I'll wait a week and I know he'll let me get them.
 My order for more sebastepol geese got put on hold, the lady told me none of the 6 made it our of the eggs but one that died shortly after. I understand hatching rare breeds so Im pouting but I get it. Ill get some more sebbies eventually. 
Got more Duck houses done yesterday, it looks so cool and now I can say I got my ducks in a row, lol. Literally though too because we built their new duck houses in a row. Now instead of a free for all of everyone mating with whomever(drove me nuts trying to figure out what babies were mixed with what this year) I have each breed in their own duck houses again. Ahh its so nice being able to mark the breeds on the eggs again.  
Jimmy worked on the trailer that were converting to the feed barn, hes just gotta finish the walls for it today. Today my job is raking the old spots where the trash piles were all over the farm. Last week some friends came over with their bobcat and helped us move 60 years of junk piles from all over our ten acres into one pile. Now even though the piles are gone there's a mess where each had been of broken glass or this or that. Im going to rake it all up then go over it with a magnet just to be sure we can put more duck houses, or goose pens, or peacock enclosures or whatever Im gonna ask jimmy to build next week.
My little goat with the broken leg is healing up great, she's starting to put pressure on it when she walks and even stands with both feet down now. Im so relieved! Had to lance a cyst on a goat last night, guess she got hurt fussing with Becky our other big goat and she developed a cyst there so that was fun! 
The bloodhound puppies are growing up fast! Soon they'll be ready for their new homes, Ill miss them but it will be nice to walk from the bathroom to the kitchen without my toes getting nibbled or worrying every time i hear a puppy squeak. 

Hope everyones day goes great!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

The_V's said:


> Coffee is good thanks. Things are finally slowing down here a bit and we were able to focus on the little things around here. Jimmy put me on a buying freeze as in NO MORE BUYING ANIMALS, but then I found the capuchin doves Ive been looking for. I'll wait a week and I know he'll let me get them.
> My order for more sebastepol geese got put on hold, the lady told me none of the 6 made it our of the eggs but one that died shortly after. I understand hatching rare breeds so Im pouting but I get it. Ill get some more sebbies eventually.
> Got more Duck houses done yesterday, it looks so cool and now I can say I got my ducks in a row, lol. Literally though too because we built their new duck houses in a row. Now instead of a free for all of everyone mating with whomever(drove me nuts trying to figure out what babies were mixed with what this year) I have each breed in their own duck houses again. Ahh its so nice being able to mark the breeds on the eggs again.
> Jimmy worked on the trailer that were converting to the feed barn, hes just gotta finish the walls for it today. Today my job is raking the old spots where the trash piles were all over the farm. Last week some friends came over with their bobcat and helped us move 60 years of junk piles from all over our ten acres into one pile. Now even though the piles are gone there's a mess where each had been of broken glass or this or that. Im going to rake it all up then go over it with a magnet just to be sure we can put more duck houses, or goose pens, or peacock enclosures or whatever Im gonna ask jimmy to build next week.
> My little goat with the broken leg is healing up great, she's starting to put pressure on it when she walks and even stands with both feet down now. Im so relieved! Had to lance a cyst on a goat last night, guess she got hurt fussing with Becky our other big goat and she developed a cyst there so that was fun!
> The bloodhound puppies are growing up fast! Soon they'll be ready for their new homes, Ill miss them but it will be nice to walk from the bathroom to the kitchen without my toes getting nibbled or worrying every time i hear a puppy squeak.
> 
> Hope everyones day goes great!


No more buying??  Never thought I’d hear that come out of your mouth...or even Jimmy’s!! 🤣. It’s got to be due to the work load.....I agree with him...wait a bit and see if you can keep up my dear dear friend...don’t want your worn to the bone!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So, I actually got to bed at 10:30!  But I’m still exhausted.  My chores had me workin* yesterday from 7:30- 2:30-  without a lunch break, nothing.  It’s ok for now, it’s due to the more animals...but, once I get the hang of it...well it will be growing and haying season!🤣🤣.   My brother and nephew are coming to up to fish this week, and my niece is coming to pick out a bunny!!  They live in Pgh, she lives in Erie...🤣.  It’ll be great to see everyone, even from a distance.  😞.   Yard is sort of drying drying up?  Not too bad in some spots, but I have to leave the goats locked up in their pen most of the day because we rotated to higher ground.  Ok, everyone, have a great, fantastic day!!


----------



## Baymule

Just dropped off 6 lambs for slaughter. Tried to book the calf we don’t have yet for March, but they are booked through May and won’t take any more. So I called another place, they are currently booking in March, and I got a date there. Small custom slaughtering facilities are busier than a 3 legged cat in a sandbox.


----------



## The_V's

Duckfarmerpa, yes were done buying for a minute, but that doesn't count the animals Ive had on order etc. I justify it by saying they aren't technically new purchases lol. 

Baymule, I like that "busier than a three legged cat in a sand box"


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Is there no longer a reason to protect the deer crack hedge?



Well... the fence worked great for about 3 years. The most challenging time is winter. When the driveway was plowed it left a berm against the hedge which the deer stood on to reach the top of the hedge where it grew above the fence. They also stood on the fence and it started sliding a little. (It's a heavy duty plastic mesh, with 2"x2" holes.) I'm actually impressed with our installation, because with all the deer onslaught it still looked pretty good. 

But it did develop waves from being stretched from the deer and when the light hit it right looked like old underwear. Not quite the look for a million dollar neighborhood. Though it wouldn't have bothered me out here in rural land.
This is my small property account, and Lynn and Tom have been very good to me and my family. Several years ago they gave us a bunch of wood stored under their cabin deck that had been the original cabin deck. They replaced it with Trex. It was mostly redwood, and real dimensional lumber. The 2x4's were really 2"x4". It was enough to build a walk in chicken coop.

Anyway, the idea is to replace the hedge eventually with Spartan junipers that deer don't eat. In the meantime she wants me to fertilize the hedge (so it's more yummy) and we'll wait and see if other better ideas pop up.
I'll resume the repellent sprays which stopped repelling anything two years ago due to the major deer pressure. 
You probably weren't looking for a novel though, right?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Trail riding day! 
I got the extra ham roasts made into burger patties yesterday and more clean up at the farm. DH is hoping to work on my trailer and some demo in the house. I hope I feel up to helping.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Morning all.  Got no sleep, people texting in the middle of the night.  I take my phone to bad, in case of a true emergeny.  Anyways...my brother and nephew are in town for fishing..I plan to go down to camp to see them!  Even though my Dad and son..said ’no girls allowed’. 🤣🤣. Haven’t seen my family since Christmas..I’m breaking the rule!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. PA I am glad that you are going to go riding today. I have chicken back pieces simmering on the stove, I’ll can dog food today. Also simmering the breast bones for broth and to pick the remaining meat off them. Got the dishwasher and clothes washer going. Yesterday I picked a wash pan full of English peas and froze 6 bags of one cup each, plus some for supper last night. We traded lamb chops for catfish and I fried that last night. Sure was good!


----------



## D and L Meadows

Thanks for the coffee... Milk test day today...😏 Wish us luck! My turn to milk soon, but some numbers are in already...some of the FFs were at 2#! BB, a 3F was 2.3#. Which is really good. I’m nervous about Comet. We got her earlier this year. She’s a 3F, and last time she wasn’t on our farm and milked 1450# for her 305. I sure hope she makes that here as well. Hopefully the sun comes out, the temp warms up, and they eat a lot of hay and grain so they make lots of milk! Lol
Anyway...😊
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We traded lamb chops for catfish and I fried that last night.


That would never happen here, lamb chops are THE BEST! (Unless they are chicken fried  )


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That would never happen here, lamb chops are THE BEST! (Unless they are chicken fried  )


Hahaha! Even I do not chicken fry lamb chops. But I do chicken fry backstrap off a deer. My cutting instructions on 2 lambs we took yesterday for our own consumption.....Skip the lamb chops. Take out the loin like backstrap on a deer, cut in 3/4" pieces, 4 to a package. Another redneck hack for you to swoon over. And would you believe it? We sold 4 lambs on the hoof, plus processing fee. I corrupted every one of the buyers--they want the legs CUT INTO ROUND STEAKS, TENDERIZED...…..BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 

Chores then off to have my tooth pulled.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and buttered toast. We got to get Feed today. The Cornish Cross chickens are off the Feed bill now as are 5 lambs and 1 ewe. Hooray! The pigs are eating more and growing good. They have been getting a small bucket of soured corn every other day, I’ll continue that through June. In July I’ll cut off pellets and switch them to soured corn until they go to slaughter August 24. That sure makes good pork!


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> 
> Chores then off to have my tooth pulled.


I don’t know whether to like that or not. When I’ve had teeth fixed or pulled, it was a relief to get them done, but it sure hurt for awhile. I wish you the best and relief from the bad tooth.


----------



## Mini Horses

What's wrong with round steaks vice leg of??   LOL

I'd not trade lamb "anything" for catfish!   Not a fish eater here.  Tuna on occasion -- with a LOT of taste additives -- and I'm talking tuna salad with a lot of pepper & onion.  Yes, have had fresh caught but, still has "that" taste.

Like fried oysters, clams fried or steamed, shrimp, crab, lobster, even conk.   I love liver, many who don't can understand just the peculiarity of "a" taste.

No lamb growing here but a really big goat kid is looking like freezer fill may be his destiny this Fall/Winter -- rather than sell.


Of course it was cool and overcast and rain off& on -- all day.  No huge amounts but the air was like a mist most of the day.   I'm "over it!"  sure wish these fronts would leave.

ETA:   written yesterday....didn't post.   Satellite issues.  BOO!


----------



## thistlebloom

The high will be 48 today with rain likely.  
Who is sucking our sunshine supply away?
Taking coffee to work with me. Looks like rain and I have 14 shrubs to install. Did 11 yesterday. The clock is ticking to get everything pristine, at least most everything. I will still need stuff to do when my snowbirds are in residence. Can't have them thinking the landscape just takes care of itself!
I sure hate planting in the rain though.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Can't have them thinking the landscape just takes care of itself!


That is why you need to do it while they are there. Before and after right in front of them 



Baymule said:


> Even I do not chicken fry lamb chops.






Baymule said:


> I corrupted every one of the buyers--they want the legs CUT INTO ROUND STEAKS, TENDERIZED


That is just WRONG!!!!! 
(we are talking the hind legs, right? Forelegs can be "steak".


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> 
> Chores then off to have my tooth pulled.


Ew.


----------



## promiseacres

Home and been sleeping. Extraction went as well as it could. Glad to have it over with.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Home and been sleeping. Extraction went as well as it could. Glad to have it over with.


Hope you get to feeling better quickly , DH had two uppers removed  two days ago and is still acting like a guy in pain


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hope you get to feeling better quickly , DH had two uppers removed  two days ago and is still acting like a guy in pain



Fortunately she is a woman and will bounce back quickly.

Just kidding guys! 

Not to change the subject, but how was your trail ride @promiseacres ?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hope you get to feeling better quickly , DH had two uppers removed  two days ago and is still acting like a guy in pain


He's gotta do something to get a little sympathy from you!


----------



## promiseacres

DH made the coffee this morning.  Still sore and plan on taking it easy. I took some "good" pain meds but ended up vomiting last night. So hoping I can manage with just the OTC today.  I am glad it was just one upper tooth. 
@thistlebloom trail ride was lovely. I will try to upload photos later. We rode for about 3 hours. 
My only goal is rinsing the hams and bacon.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres  glad you got that rid into your schedule!!   

Yesterday sunshine last 1/2 of day.  So nice!   Felt hot with the high humidity, altho only low 80s.    Sun today but, also some clouds so not as intense.   Of course, with rains for past 6 days, gardening is limited but I do hope to get some transplants set.  It isn't too wet for that and I plan to take the flamer out there...any grass that thinks it should appear will get a zap.

I'm scrounging up "whatever" for setting the tomato supports.  Any xtra posts, CPs, scrap fence, etc.  will be called into service      I'm trying to stay away from "buy".   While I have a LOT of CPs, many are actually current fencing.   But I'm also re working cross fencing....so....who knows!    I've collected up some of the loose end cut from rolls.    Fun abounds


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres you are curing a ham too? Can you please start a thread detailing your bacon and ham adventure? I’ve done bacon, but haven’t tackled ham. Would it be too much to ask for pictures too?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> @promiseacres you are curing a ham too? Can you please start a thread detailing your bacon and ham adventure? I’ve done bacon, but haven’t tackled ham. Would it be too much to ask for pictures too?


I'll see about taking some photos when I do it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Originally DH was running after wood for my trailer...now we are pulling out more fence from the farm & picing up old fire wood that was left in the fence lines ...our bulldozer guy is coming back out tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Whew! We worked in the garden today.  I set out somewhere around 100 corn plants. Then I watered them. BJ pulled 4 wagon loads of weeds. Ringo was belly deep in grass, but when he saw BJ pulling weeds, he went to the gate and stared holes in us. LOL Ringo loves the lambs quarters. I took the weeds to the ewes and Ringo and yes, I opened the gate and they ran home. I picked a wash pan of English peas, pulled the onions, fed horses, gathered eggs, and put the mule under the carport. The bottom fell out and it started pouring. I ran to the porch. BJ already had half the peas shelled! It thundered, lightening shook the house, it stormed. In 2 hours we got 2” of rain and it’s still raining.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Whew! We worked in the garden today.  I set out somewhere around 100 corn plants. Then I watered them. BJ pulled 4 wagon loads of weeds. Ringo was belly deep in grass, but when he saw BJ pulling weeds, he went to the gate and stared holes in us. LOL Ringo loves the lambs quarters. I took the weeds to the ewes and Ringo and yes, I opened the gate and they ran home. I picked a wash pan of English peas, pulled the onions, fed horses, gathered eggs, and put the mule under the carport. The bottom fell out and it started pouring. I ran to the porch. BJ already had half the peas shelled! It thundered, lightening shook the house, it stormed. In 2 hours we got 2” of rain and it’s still raining.


Wow!

I have almost forgotten what rain like that feels like.    

Good description.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got about 1/2 of the fencing down north of the house. Hog panels that have grass and trees growing through them... fun stuff.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It’s 66 degrees this morning!


----------



## Mini Horses

On a farm it's always jumping from "planed" to "change of plans"    I have some fence as you describe Promise -- and working at clean up, replace, just remove, etc.

Got mares moved to a pasture I want eaten down and I can dwell on more fence areas.  Plus goats will be working at  their landscaping chores to help me release a few more panels to relocate.   Cheap labor but not always following instructions.

Once chores are done, I plan --hope -- to spend most of the day in the garden.  Row, plant, transplant.....cool & overcast, so good  day for all this.

One more cup and I will be out the  door.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. It’s 66 degrees this morning!



That would be warm for us. At midday 😄. But supposedly going up to 80 this week. That's plenty warm enough for me.


----------



## Baymule

No working in the garden today, it’s too wet. More rain coming tonight, I’ll sure take it!


----------



## promiseacres

Turned on the ac this weekend was high 80s...
Wasn't I just bemoaning the freezing temps?  The lovely changes in the midwest.  oh and storms were predicted all weekend...and not a drop. 
Coffee is on.  Need to weed the garden, plant more beans and corn too. Slight chance of storms this afternoon. And no bunnies as of this morning...4 does were due yesterday. Some nesting but nothing serious. My tooth/mouth is healing and I put in two hard days of fence removal this weekend. I will try to post photos on my farm thread. Oh and never had any time to rinse the hams and bacon...


----------



## Baymule

Fencing is hard work any way you look at it. Taking up old fencing and cleaning years of growth is double hard work. Progress. Thanks for the coffee. It’s rainy here and 63 degrees!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think ya deserve "Kudos" @promiseacres ....it is bothersome to do all that bending and standing and pulling with a sore jaw....  ....I hated tooth issues and have never regretted having them all pulled............wish ya a speedy recovery!!

We were wet all day yesterday and a cool, damp 84....got .4" and cloudy all day....starting with 78 this morning and 92% humidity....oh the joys of "instant humidity".........at least Joyce gets a break from having to water the garden.....


----------



## Mini Horses

YES -- fencing issues can be stressful.  Add new dental, oooops!  I have issues without adding the dentist.....maybe we could get them to come help.  Paybavk!

My day started great...cool but nice.  Great coffee...chores went well, off to work.   Issues there -- CV-19 is creating many trickle downs -- as deliveries of needed fixtures, paperwork, product is really messed up!   Bumble thru and get home.   Worked some fence, worked some goats...wormed 38...chores went ok.    THEN
DD texts me that there are "more snakes" in her shed.    

Had dispatched 2 young rat snakes a couple weeks ago, 2.5-3' ones.   She says at least 2 more, similar size.  So, I will go there in AM...heck of a way to go to bed thinking about that!   I'm thinking may be a nest of last yr hatch...???   How many?   I hate snakes.  

Nighty, night!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is more likely they hibernated together and are coming out looking to "feed", mate, and separate.....if they can smell a food source, they are relentless to get to it.....one reason I prefer ducks....they will lay their eggs early....a few exceptions here and there....but the bulk of the daily amt of eggs can be gotten when ya let em out about 8-9am....I really dislike having to deal with one coiled in a nest box....cause they will put up a fight....a nice Sharp hoe can be a really useful tool to have handy....takes the "fight" out of them quickly..... 🤣


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule coffee is good this morning it's already 66°F
Checked rabbits already and one of my 2 year old velveteen lop doe that hasn't ever kindled finally had her first litter!!!  now if they survive this heat...lost a week old VL a few days ago, pretty sure it was the heat. 
Got a last load of hay brought from the farm last night. But with pastures doing well not going through it as fast. Will be making more hay soon. 
Going to get the hams in the freezer today and figure out how to get groceries when DH is working late and it's too hot to leave kids in the car.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks, need it this morning!  Up too early, but supposed to get rain this afternoon so I should get busy now.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hi all, so, last week it was down to 29’ and had heavy frost, yesterday it was 88’ and I’ve git a sunburn!  There is pollen everywhere!!  The goat water, needs changed soo often, it’s get a yello film on it, within an hour or so...my one doe kindled  two days ago..so far so good.  I sold a friend three of my pregnant does...she’s new to rabbits, one litter died from the heat.  I told her to take them inside if they are too hot...everyone was too hot yesterday..even the goats didn’t wasp them to play of be held.  They panted hard all Day.  Not used to the heat.  We got two of the semi teailors dropped backed to be converted upon barns.  This time we know what to do better next time....the last one comes today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhhh -- coffee!!   Tried to sleep in, even turned alarms off, except one inside the bod didn't.  LOL  So, up at 6 anyway.  Fogged in!  Yep heavy, heavy fog.   Scattered showers "maybe" later & temps going from 60 get up to upper 70s.   Hmmm.   Thu-Sat definite rains!    Need to set out those pepper plants this morning.  

In my area the elderberry stands are blooming heavy.  So I'm watching my better haunts for access.  LOL  Have 3 patches on my farm but not yet enough to provide as much as I want.   There's a lot of wild here all along -- some easier to get to than others.  Most people around don't even realize what it is and where to pick it - or even want to pick it.   So far, my goats haven't wanted to eat them.  GOOD!   I don't want to have to fence them off.   Oh, blackberries are really producing this year -- like a bumper crop.  Worries me when you see the wild things in heavy production -- to provide for animals in bad times.

So -- need to do chores, then garden work, then hope to mow yard.  Yeah, that snake alert thing for DD is on my list.  


Anyway, took this pic of a patch of elder at the furthest corner of the farm, starting to bloom.  two more stands are in pasture corners.   Once the flowers die, everything just blends in & disappears from  notice....


----------



## Baymule

I’ve got elderberry spotted around too. Last year right before the berries ripened on my favorite patch, the County mowed them down.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep --mowing by county & farmers.  Some good results, some not.  LOL   If you don't scout it now, becomes difficult.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so we got two of the pigs loaded up and ready to go to market was holding one to breed to a boar i planned on getting. I just got a message this morning from a gentlemen that had sold out of piglets or kunekune and he just messaged me a great deal a boar for 200 8 months old and He willing to sale him and 4 females for 400. Now debating on what to do. Lol


----------



## rachels.haven

5 pigs for $400? That sounds like he wants out. If that's the kind of pig you want to get into that is a good deal for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Although commercial hogs are available for pennies on the dollar due to problems getting kill dates, if these are the ones you were considering, I would get them and then you can cull down if you don't like a female or two for any reason.  Also, get a couple of kill dates set up and you can always cancel.  Butchers always have people that are looking to get something in to kill so have n o problem filling in a cancellation. 
It is a good price if they are even half grown pigs.... 5 for $400?  If they are adults or close to it then that is a very good deal.  I think also that he might want to get out of them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Around us the processors aren't backed up atleast the ones that are opened. I got a email yesterday morning after i asked to book them and was told to drop them off this morning. And told they(being the butcher) would  get carcass Friday and process them next week. Most places aren't accepting animals near us buy three apparently are unforantly didn't find the third until these two were booked but that's okay. I might end up booking the third for August depending on when i get the 5 pigs in. I need to build i new pen and a new shelter for them  in the field. Then go from there. Lol went from getting rid of most of my pigs to gaining back four extra lol thats math for you.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> She says at least 2 more, similar size.


Time to teach her to "snake" so she can more quickly rid herself of snakes for the rest of her life.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce, she's really afraid of them and these have all been overhead.  Worse if you are afraid already.    I  do not like them but over the years have learned to be more calm & commanding.  Not what I want to have up at the barns/coops.

She had put out a snake repellent powder everywhere.  LOL and I could find nothing this morning.   They are either laying in wait or gone into woods.   Rat snakes, so non venomous. Just scary.  It's time of year here for slithering things to come out & annoy.

Hot & sunny most of day.  Light misty rain late and scattered showers expected tonight thru Saturday night.   Free garden watering.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Let yall know when can prayers ate welcome have some bad storms coming our way. Sever hail...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Showers headed this way. So going to get out to get chores done and some weeding. Got the last bit of corn and beans planted. Have lots of updates for my farm page but not much time lately and Internet has been a pain.
@Jesusfreak101 hope all is well this morning!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It’s drizzling this morning. Guess I’ll get chores done, then pay bills. Blech. I’d rather keep my money. LOL Need to work in the garden, but not in drizzly rain. 

@Jesusfreak101 thst sounds like a deal on the pigs! Have you got them yet? I know you don’t waste time when you have a deal like that!


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Internet has been a pain.



Here, too!!  Between storms...satellite issues always...and servers overworked with extra time at home people create it's been slow.

Right now, our rains have been light--misty, sprinkly, etc.   Now they say heavier to come but, right now not bad.  In fact, it's a good time for me to pull some light weeds in the beans.  So will do this this AM.   Then, if still like now....will pop the last few plants into the new rows.   Be ready for heavier rains late day.  Lot of wet coming from South but, looks to be "sharing" with those along the way North.  OK...our gardens need rain!  At least it's warm out there.

My goats actually stayed out in some of this yesterday, so ya know it wasn't bad.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not yet dh is worried what his grandparents will say all things considered. I haven't check on everything this morning I will once first coffee in me then i am headed out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far the only damage is to my corn again


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So far the only damage is to my corn again



It'll stand back up. I was amazed when mine got absolutely pancaked from a freak wind gust last year. I thought it was a goner and was thinking about standing them all up, then running baling twine between posts on each row to support it. But I didn't have the time, so just left it, and it stood back up. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol the way God made. Things is always amazing to me. I found and heard that when you think it's dead and gone and it comes bacj when no said it would or it rights itself just one of those God teaching us moments


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well about to head to get the pigs got to get the baby fed first then heading that way in a van with some cages he says they can fit in they very small so yay for that.


----------



## Baymule

I knew you wouldn’t pass up on those piggies! LOL LOL 

I’m beat. Been pulling weeds all day. I finally came to the house for a peanut butter and honey sandwich and a glass of ice water. It’s been overcast and cool, so trying to take advantage of that. Now that I sat down, I got Dropsy Of The Heart. Yep, it’s a condition that can get serious. I just ain’t got the heart to get back up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol he also offered me some horses was so tempted lol dh asked how much I told him I didn't ask i was afraid i wouldn't pass on them. Lol. I was surprise dh consider it lol. Well the pigs are docile not so friend to me at the moment don't blame them but I did end up having to pick them up by hand and I didn't even get a love bit lol. They running around in the pen and seem to be thrilled. I be moving a small shelter in for them to get in to (temporary shelter little kid house thing). We expecting more storms so don't want them without if i can help it. Dang weather can't just chill. We need the rain not wind and hail. But it is what it is. Weird Texas weather ice in 90° weather. Gonna milk early and get everyone where i want them.might have to go to grandma's again i am hopingnandnprayeringnwe don't i want to sleep in my own bed. And be able to do my chores. This constant bag packing driving me crazy. Here a picture i was sent by previous owner of them i get a picture of them when i get the chance.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> Here, too!!  Between storms...satellite issues always...and servers overworked with extra time at home people create it's been slow.
> 
> Right now, our rains have been light--misty, sprinkly, etc.   Now they say heavier to come but, right now not bad.  In fact, it's a good time for me to pull some light weeds in the beans.  So will do this this AM.   Then, if still like now....will pop the last few plants into the new rows.   Be ready for heavier rains late day.  Lot of wet coming from South but, looks to be "sharing" with those along the way North.  OK...our gardens need rain!  At least it's warm out there.
> 
> My goats actually stayed out in some of this yesterday, so ya know it wasn't bad.


You're welcome for the rain. It came from the coast right through the heart of SC. We've had so much rain this spring, I wished HARD for it to stay in the air....didn't work....but hopefully NC won't claim it all and you'll get a nice share


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I can pet at least two so far, but all five will come to me when i have food. So yay


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks @Xerocles  -- nice thought to share and all that -- but, could I pass?   I mean I'm not really wanting more now....hang on to it until about July.        Your ducks should have been happy!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Woke up itching. I think we need a new bug spray...Ticks have been horrible at the farm and mosquitoes out last night after the rain.  
Got my websites and a couple of my threads updated yesterday as it rained most the day. We did weed for about an hour before it started.
Today I am making pies, a rhubarb for DH and apple for my hay helper.  DH may cut hay tomorrow. Meeting a BYH friend (@Wehner Homestead )  tonight, she's getting some rabbits from me for her kids.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Good morning..we are having bug issues too...it got hot alll of a sudden....while I’m milking, I get the milk mist on my legs, and it’s a feeding frenzy for the flies...yuck!  So, now I think Im  going to cover myself with a towel?  Plus the pollen is crazy here!  Have to change water at least twice a day...I realize that’s probably not bad for many of you?  It’s supposed to rain again today and I’m privately hoping for it....we have nbeen sooo busy, I’m going to sit for an hour and then get back to doing chores in tge the barns...but, an hour break sounds like heaven!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all well the new pigs will all come closer this morning trying to get them all pet able and uhh as i was typing this they can over to where i am sitting and one decide climb up on my lap was fine not sure i agree but okay. This one female and she got the roughed coat of the three its very thin and on her legs by her hoofs on her back leg the skins alittle red i be watching hee closely for issues so far nothing i can see. The guy had no other pigs he sold everything because he was moving. So couldn't see if they were all healthy or what i know one is have water stools not sure if that's from stress worms or both. Will be worming them as soon as I figure out how to because they are so tiny.  Need to figure out doses. I am thinking about atleast while they are tiny to let them in the yard to graze while i am outside but that after i get them trained to follow me lol kids are in love lol the kids are in love. Also decide to let the goat back with her kids because she giving less milk then she was before go figure. Hopefully happy goat mean more milk or i might just put her in the yard so she can see them.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Meeting a BYH friend (@Wehner Homestead ) tonight, she's getting some rabbits from me for her kids.


OH!!! How is she?? She's not been active for so long and I worry. I see on her profile that she has lurked and "Liked" a few posts. Would be great if she put an update in her journal. Tell her Hi for me.


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree with Bruce....I was going to ask the same!  Tell her we miss her and will forgive her absence.   Sure hope all is well with her & family.  

You know how we hate to have a member go "mia".   We worry.

Overcast here...sprinkles off and on....dreary and HUMID...add  that it's 80 degrees out there.   A little more heat and it's a sauna.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Slept until 6...
It was fun meeting the Wehners, just Mom and Dad. Maybe someday we can meet the kiddos too.   And I we had a perfect bunny for her 4 year old.
Cutting hay and getting the fence and junk picked up at the farm. I have the corn crib empty of hay so we can clean up in there before more hay needs to go in there.
@Jesusfreak101 those are some cute piggies.


----------



## thistlebloom

Supposed to hit 90 today. I'm gonna die! It was 48 for the lowest high last week, and I think the highest high may have been in the mid 60's. Nothing like getting acclimated. Tomorrow it's supposed to only be 58.

I have a full day of work lined out, weed mowing and brush cutting with the weed whacker blade mostly. And getting the horse pens squared away. The rain made them mucky and got mixed with hay and now it's stinks. Also washing the house siding. We usually do it as a team, but dh is working on the base for my hay barn. He got the garage base finished to this point yesterday. Also the garden should get some work, and a few things planted.
Then I may ooze into the saddle and get Syringa over to the park for a trail ride. Here's hoping!


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom that is an aggressive day, there!   My list is long but, you seem to think you can do all of yours in ONE day       You go, girl!    The County mowers came by 2 days ago & did a fantastic job cutting the embankment at the front of my property to the road, ditch area.   My taxes at work   Saved me weed eating 1500 ft of a 3' drop !!    WoooHooo!

Worked garden yesterday to get out the rest of the started plants.  Dirt was perfect!  dampened but not "wet".  And, weather was overcast, cool, light breeze -- maybe best I'll see all season, LOL, for this work.   Added a few seed to rowed area.   A work in progress!
A LOT of work.   No wonder people buy cans.    My own gym.

Slept well.   That's a plus!   Coffee is good  -- help yourself.   Sure am hoping to get the "wean" pasture tight enough this weekend.  If not, well the emasculators will be in use!   Wish they could understand me when I tell them this -- easier for all of us if they did.  

Gotta get out and do something.....most anything.  LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

@thistlebloom it sounds like ya are having our Feb weather up and way over there....those 50deg temp swings just make "life" interesting, doesn't it?....  

@promiseacres so glad ya had safe travels for the "meet up" and yall had a good visit....sure miss seeing @Wehner Homestead around, but know she stays very busy with all she has going on and being a nurse these days and times has to very trying....
I know the work at the new place gets repetitive, but it is all a part of making it your very own and surely beats having to "hope" to find something while jumping thru hoops as ya was not very long ago...it always makes me feel so happy for ya when I see the pics of yall working on the place....we both have moved past our "woes" and are working on our "forseeable future".........hope the jaw is healing well for ya!!


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Supposed to hit 90 today. I'm gonna die!


We had that a few days ago, then the highs slowly lowered to low 80s with lows in the low 70s. Until last night - low was 58°, high today might be 69°, low tonight 44°, high tomorrow 58°, low 42°, high 60°. It might make it back up to 70° on Thursday


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> @thistlebloom that is an aggressive day, there! My list is long but, you seem to think you can do all of yours in ONE day



Haha! Yeah... there's thinking, and then there's doing. That's a 30 year old me list. I keep forgetting my advanced years. Lets see, got the exterior of the house scrubbed. Took longer than I had planned, but I also got all the inside and outside windows and screens washed.Had to do an errand for dh, he needed screws and I was wishing he knew he needed them yesterday when I was already in town, and he was already in town. But I'm all done whining about it.
Used the walk behind line trimmer on a bunch of rough areas. Man that thing gets good gas mileage! I was going to do two tank fulls, but quit at one, kept hoping that each last lap it would die  😄. Have not used the brush blade yet and since I feel like I've been beat with a stick I'm not even venturing there. Horse pens have not been touched yet... oh, and probably not planting anything in the garden today. That's a restful Sunday job. 
         Dh asked me if I would rake rocks that he had unloaded in the HAY BARN! base area. I said maybe, but then went out and raked the big dump lumps down to be more level. It only took an hour and made up for my pitiful whining about the unexpected errand. At least that's how I see it.

I am now draped on the couch with ice on my knees. Definitely still going to get a ride in on Syringa. The trailer is still hitched up from going last evening. All that other stuff I thought I would get done can wait another day or two.


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom   You still accomplished a LOT !!!  Remember that.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a full day to me!


----------



## farmerjan

@thistlebloom   I just chuckled at the list.... exactly like my 30 yr old list and the 66 yr old body looks at it and says..." IN YOUR DREAMS".... especially with this ankle replacement and the knees hurting so much more.  They are going to get done this coming winter if I have anything to say about it.  PT guys both say that it will hamper my ankle if I don't do the exercises they are devising for , that are not so much standing/weight bearing so that I don't aggravate the knees.  I knew they hurt, just didn't realize how much now that the ankle doesn't....

I think you did pretty good for the day!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine this AM!!  63 and dry, cool NE breeze.  Been a long time with rain/overcast -- news this AM says 13 days!  No wonder, I'm happy with this morning.     Things don't get done in the rain and we had a doozy of a downpour about 5 or 6 yesterday.   They say no rain for a few days now.  Thank you!  Going to 72ish today.

Isn't it strange how our mind stays in the "younger" thinking mode?   Ya know, when we are waaaay past that age.   

News reports suggest a surge of people looking/thinking of moving rural since CV-19 --  really?  Again? Being SS?   Wonder the average age?  LOL maybe we need to virtual conference them !


----------



## promiseacres

Having coffee in our new loveseat/double recliner thing.   
Got the hay cut, about 1/3 of it, will get it baled and cut the rest end of the week. DH accidentally killed the fox snake we saw last year out there... it was a beauty. I hope we have others out there, saw a rat in the corn crib earlier this week. He went through the mower, not much you can do I guess.
There's been a surge in covid cases locally... especially since memorial weekend. A friend is quarantined as her hubby was exposed at work. So far they are fine. And no deaths in our county.


----------



## farmerjan

Beautiful, cooler and NO HUMIDITY today.   My son left nearly a 1/2 acre while mowing yesterday, said there was a Hen Turkey with about 15 little bitty baby turkeys that were probably only a couple days old.  Said they needed some of the hay to hide in.  It will get cut with the second cutting....
Got about 40 acres on the ground, all the wheat cover crop, and the first of the orchard grass;  all cut Sat aft.   Not cutting anymore, showers etc forecast to come in by Thursday, so this is all we will be able to get dry and up through Wed eve....


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Monday. Coffee is on. 
Baling day. Yesterday DH tedded the hay, we cleaned up the crib alley where the hay was stored and will be stored. Plus we can now drive completely through it! So now if we get too tired we don't have to get it stacked right away.  the new field is looking green.
Got some pea trellis up, we really need to get weeding in the garden. Ugh. Oh and Jocelyn needs to finish school. I guess there's time. DH mentioned taking time off soon to start on the house.


----------



## The_V's

Morning all! another crazy week at happyquack, starting to think we should have gone with the other name we wanted for the farm "Straightjacket Acres", we still might have to change the name based on this last week. Our only truck went out- over heated on the mountain- turns out the radiator seal was rotted, jimmy used a styrofoam cup to seal it back up to get home and spent the next two days running compression checks and going through the whole truck turns out its a whole in the piston- so we couldn't do our water runs and were in a heatwave.
Did you know duck water turns red from the heat? Something to do with the bacteria and algae- so were changing the water 3 times a day in each pool- which means more water runs which means we had to buy another truck- friends showed up brought us two loads of water and a case of beer- we gave them a pig for their kindness since they drove hour and half to bring us water.  Another neighbor pulled up at midnight that night with a ford f 250 on a trailer and told us we can make payments to him, thank god for good folks cause I was already calling around to see who could take our animals if we couldn't do water runs for them. 
So were back up and running, better than before actually cause we also found replacement motors for our other two vehicles so this was truly a blessing four ways from christmas! Hope everyones week is that awesome! Dont forget- just when things look the worst- a friend and neighbor can show you why humanity is still awesome!


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like things are going really well, especially since they went really bad!!!


----------



## The_V's

Bruce said:


> Sounds like things are going really well, especially since they went really bad!!!


Things turned out beautifully! I hope everyone can be as blessed as we have been!


----------



## Mini Horses

Would be great if everyone could be as generous and kind.  Pay it forward!   You were blessed with great friends!

Today I went to my DGDs high school graduation….such as it was...with all the distancing stuff.   But I give great credit to the school/County for trying to make it more than just virtual.  

So, took my tablet and got some video & stills.   WOW -- stills I could send, video took me a while to figure out.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 100 bales in the crib, and at least 100 more to go for this cutting. Looks like a good first cutting. Was hoping to get it all done but DH had to work and we didn't start until 6. Fortunately no rain predicted until tomorrow, though it's supposed to get to 90° F. I like bucking bales at 70... but should be dried. Our 75#  son stayed and assisted on the wagon the whole time. He's becoming useful.   
 I also got some tilling done in the garden, the aisles. We'll do more weeding this morning. Letting kids sleep this morning, it was 11 before we got in bed.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. We worked in the garden yesterday, BJ pulled up two 32’ rows of English peas, and was done. He doesn’t do bend over stuff very well but I was happy for his help. I hit the garden early, took a lunch break, then back at it until 4 PM. I slept real well. LOL back to the garden today. I’m cleaning up a weedy patch to plant purple hull peas. 
You got a lot done! Getting the hay in is a lot of hard work, but it sure is satisfying to have hay in the barn.


----------



## The_V's

morning, coffee is good. Had to separate one of my geese yesterday. I was watching one of my peacocks show off for the ladies when I saw my youngest male peacock over by the goose nesting boxes pecking at my poor girl as she sat on her eggs. I know peacocks like to go for eyes of other birds so I swooped her up grabbed her eggs and put her and her nesting box in with some of my sweetest ducks so she could be left alone and feel safe while she tends to her nest.  Moved the quail over yesterday. Basic stuff all over the farm. Its nice to have a simple day once in a while here. This morning Im hoping to make a new friend and sell a pig. Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Mini Horses

@The_V's  I see you raise a lot of bird types.....a market for them where you are?   Another question -- any reason you chose the desert for your farm?  It has it's own rules.  LOL

@promiseacres good job on the hay.     I'm sure it will be so much easier when you can actually LIVE AT the new farm.    You got more done than I in the garden, for weed control.  My kids used to help -- then they grew up!    

Today it's 70 but a brisk breeze makes it cooler.   Long sleeves & I'm ok.    Wanted to do a few transplants but not in this as the wind just takes a toll.   Maybe tonight.

Guess the in progress fence replacement will get my attention for a while.  Seems never ending.   Been here 20 yrs & some fence was used when it went up.   Better  get back out there.    

Enjoy your day


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all. Just been doing chores here. Need to get to the feed store for a new sprayer and some epson salt for the most control on the corn and tomatoes and s fee other plants it works well for. Do not need any of the worms in my corn. Had a gosling nearly killed this morning by the geese it was tired and wanted to nap well the teenagers decide it was to weak to live so they were going to kill it. So far its making a come back had one die last night from unknown causes but now suspect the geese. I am going to seperate those big butt head teens asap. They be going to freezer camp maybe one or two will be allowed to live havent decide on how many to keep. Geese a naughty (atleast mine are) in large numbers so i tend to keep a flock smaller the 6 current number is at10 geese so four need to go for sure. Might just keep the current young gosling and let them grow and process the teens this fall. Anyways mostly normal stuff here. How is everyone else with all the craziness with riots doing? Praying that ends soon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here the remaining female we kept thats a potbelly.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 you use epsom salt on corn and tomatoes to keep worms out? Can you please explain?


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> How is everyone else with all the craziness with riots doing? Praying that ends soon.




Protests are fine but, the looting & fires are uncalled for destruction that hurts everyone.      It has pulled the focus from the Covid issues.  Maybe all things will soon level out.

I thought a drop of mineral oil on silks did the worms in.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Our 75# son stayed and assisted on the wagon the whole time. He's becoming useful.


  He may not be able to heave them up there but he can get them squared up for travel.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Baymule couple of years ago i was told by some farmers to use 1 tablespoon of epson salt for every gallon of water some plants like it others not so much. But corn and tomatoes seem to works well for.


----------



## The_V's

@Mini Horses well the land fell into our laps really its family land we are looking for a plot of acreage for ourselves - yes there's a huge market for all birds out here pet types and farm types


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@The_V's before i forget i have a question we got kunekune in and two or them are odd one ears have dry scabs in his ear and another has reddish looking rash like area above her hoofs. I see if I can get pictures. But thoughts because more then likely i be using these for breeding but some will maybe sold or used for depending and one might be pregnant.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Picture sorry they were more interested in getting scratched then pictures taken.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> How is everyone else with all the craziness with riots doing? Praying that ends soon.



There was looting across the border in Spokane WA, and the group came to Coeur d'Alene ID yesterday/ last night. Citizens here were prepared. Hundreds were armed and ready to defend businesses and people if the need arose, but fortunately there was no violence. 

My BIL in CA said that a town near his was hit hard. Banks and businesses were burned out and there was a lot of looting. The locals came out afterward with brooms and trash cans to clean up, and were told that the troublemakers were going to come back to harass the cleanup. One older gal with a broom and a firm resolve said, Sure! Bring it!!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> @Baymule couple of years ago i was told by some farmers to use 1 tablespoon of epson salt for every gallon of water some plants like it others not so much. But corn and tomatoes seem to works well for.


I put Epsom salt in the hole when I plant tomatoes, never sprayed them with it. Does it keep the corn worms off the corn and how often to you spray it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well it worked last time I used it. I just uses a commercial one gallon pump sprayer you can buy from feed stores or home depot/Lowes.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the hay done, about 175 total, got started about 3:30. But the wind was crazy and as soon as it raked it unrolled and blew around.  Per normal I got thrown on the IH 2424 to rake having dive it for 1 minute prior. Raking is easier than baling. My hands are not doing well, very achy and my left one got stuck....I think my tendonitis is coming back.  possibly cutting the big field on Thursday or Friday..  I am beat.
Today riding lessons, equine dentist is coming then a co op meeting.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Sorry about your hands, do you take turmeric? Turmeric is good for inflammation and the resulting pain. I don't take it every day, but I take it when my knee flares up and in about 30 minutes, I can feel the pain leaving. I mix the powder with coconut oil to make a paste. I take it with a glass of water to chase it down. 

Glad you got the hay baled, that is wealth that most people don't even have a glimmer of.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's alot of hay seriously thats awesome! That has to help with feeding alot. Dh is heading close to Tampa bay Florida he dropping off an rv there. He been gone since yesterday morning and he due back tomorrow afternoon. One of the smoke detectors went off at 4am not sure why I walked the whole house and no smoke no fire checked outside nothing. Changed the baby diaper and went back to sleep. I thinking i should have stayed up i feel more tire now then i did then. Oh well. What are all yall up today? Promise i am glad your co op  started back up. I haven't found one near us that i cared to much to do. There are two i know about one is 1000 per child the other is 100 per child but more ment for older children.


----------



## The_V's

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Picture sorry they were more interested in getting scratched then pictures taken.


Your kunes look like they got a little bit of Juliana pig in them based on their snouts& leg conformation- you have some very cute pigs. It could be allergies but more than likely this time of year its mites. Treat with ivermectin just like you would for worming treatment but for mites you gotta go back ten days later and do it again to eliminate the second wave as the larvae hatch. With two treatments they should clear up pretty good and you shouldn't have any more issues as long as you keep up with regular worming schedule from there on out.

Having a nice morning here. we slept in way to late! The dogs didn't even wake us up until 5AM! They never let us sleep in! Coffees great today thanks. Hoping our universe will start calming back down soon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am not to surprised there the male looks more pure breed but they all came from the same place it is what it is. Might also explain why they so small. Thanks v i have that on hand actually but what size dose do you give their size animal i guessing 30lbs at most may be even as low as 20 on one or two. I know the biggest is closer to 50lbs. Three of them aren't to friendly and the biggest is possibly pregnant. According to. The guy. He claimed they were just kune kunes but on two of them they look just kunekune the rest didn't. But wasn't a bad deal and they make fine meat regardless. 
L


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101 My goal is 700 for the year, these horses eat a lot. makes me tired think of it. They average 60# so just small squares.
Very blessed with the 6 families whom have made this happen, we are able to keep costs down for everyone. No fees to join, but insurance costs and books. And we gave a donation to our church for use of the building.


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of hay! I guess that is why they are called hay burners.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hay burner!  But soooo lovely!   Actually my dairy goats eat more hay per head than my minis.  2 to 3 times more.    At least they repay with milk!     


They have been baling here this week.   Across street will get baled tomorrow.  Second half of field yet to cut.   Love to watch them.  Their equipment bales, accumulates, then stacks -- one pass.

Slept a while, awoke  & up way too early.   This will be a long day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Yes hay burners they are. But I love them. 


 Once we get moved, get pastures fenced then I can probably get away with keeping or having less hay. This grass hay isn't the highest quality so we feed more of it. Excited the 2 acres of forage mix is coming up good. So that should be better quality. DH is hoping to eventually get an accumulator.
Got my dad to come over to watch the girls while I run to farm store and groceries. Need to get chores then get more weeding done before teletherapy for dd1.


----------



## promiseacres

don't you love it when you see that people reacted to your response the day before and you realize it's only half baked thoughts?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yes, personally I feel that away alot. Even more so with my phone love of changing words.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh is on his way home I can't wait. The 2yr old has taken up bitting for different reasons. Sometimes it's out of play, others its frustration. He wants to play with the baby he doesn't get he gonna hurt her. He also has bitten her nose twice now i am not sure as to why but i think it's because daddy and I both kiss his nose and some times he leans into the kiss and his nose ends up in our mouths so he trying to do that with her either way not cool and he will lay on the floor (not hard) for me to step on him cause he thinks it's funny and he been trying thatif she on the floor so unless I am right there no floor time for Lilian. I am not sure what to do with him some times lol i spank he cries he bits 20min later i think he forgets the rule to be honest. I also bitten him (not hard just enough to not feel good) to remind him it hurts and yep no. Yesterday I asked him (was after he bit the five month olds nose) if he wanted me to bite his nose he said no it hurts i said that's why we don't bite(he had already gotten a spanking for it). My friend says i just haven't bitten him hard enough and I am kinda not okay with biting him harder personally I worry I would seriously hurt him and I am not okay with bitting him  harder. Plus when dh is home he doesn't tend to bite,when dh was coming home every night he wouldn't bite as often I think part of its might be daddy's long trip to Florida and back might be causing some of it.either way we get through this. It's so quit e Lilian back asleep and the other three haven't woken up i am so not use to quite its so odd hearing nothing and same time all the animal sounds lol slinces us deafing.


----------



## Baymule

Wow I slept late! Sheba had me up at 2:58 AM because she had to go outside to pee and poop. Then the stinker wanted to play, ummm, nope! I guess I am still wiped out from my 2 day weed pulling marathon. Yesterday BJ went to the doctor for lab results, he is fine. We met a teacher for a neighbor kid because at the last minute his dad got a meeting with owner of 15 pizza franchises to do all their AC maintenance, so that was a big deal. There was only a 30 minute time frame to meet the teacher to turn in books and get the locker clean out stuff. We made several stops in town and did grocery shopping. It was like a day off. I didn’t get the beets put up, so I guess I’ll do morning chores then put up beets, do laundry. It’s already hot, I’ll have to get up early tomorrow and finish the weed pulling.


----------



## farmerjan

Already warming up here.  Was 64 up to 74 already and hazy but sunny.  Still calling for thunderstorms possible this afternoon and thru Sat then clearing off again for 3-4 days.  Guy is supposed to maybe come down to put a new wheel on the mower, the bearings are bad and it leans when turning and might fall off..... then maybe mow the lawn again. I am going to go out and try to pick up some junk laying around, and drop it off at the dumpster on my way to out later.  Need to eat something first.  Also need to make a few phone calls for testing for next week.  Might try to leave early enough to go by the Lowes south of me, on my way towards work anyway;  and look at some tub/shower surrounds. Might as well start getting prepared as even if the bank loan doesn't happen, which I am hoping for.   I really think the owners want to do something and will be willing to finance for a year to get the inside work done and then me get a loan that way.   But I would rather do it straight out if possible. We'll see.

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Calling all you garden experts what is this? I had thought it was cantaloupe but have since changed my mind i thinking maybe pumpkin thoughts? My ds2 planted it from some seeds i had mixed (seed bags had spilled) so no yeah.


----------



## Baymule

ITS A GREEN THING!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

your so helpful baymule
 lol you crack me up baymule.


----------



## promiseacres

@Jesusfreak101 Cantelope start out green and fuzzy. So definitely could be a Cantelope.


----------



## Baymule

If you keep pictures posted, we can figure out the MYSTERY GREEN THING. Monster from the Black Lagoon?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh no please any thing but that i have to move oh wait that might get us out of here sooner never mind lol. I post some tomorrow just for you bay


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It is hot now, summer is here. I've got to hit the garden early this morning to finish weeding out the patch where I'm going to plant my purple hull peas. Going to be over 90 degrees today, it only gets worse from here LOL.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Need to get the corn weeded, the 2nd planting didn't emerge so till it and replant. Then fertilize the corn. That's just what dh wants me to get done, I was planning on weeding beans, putting up another pea trellis and rabbit cages. Ugh not enough time in the morning. It's supposed to get mid 80's. Oh pool needs cleaned too, maybe I can get the robot thingy going. I won't miss the pool. We have a closing this afternoon to purchase a 2004 NH utility tractor. And depending on when we hear about my cousin's funeral we may cut the lower field of hay. I am exhausted thinking about it. Pretty sure there's some of it that will wait for Saturday.


----------



## thistlebloom

@promiseacres Growing your own hay is so great, but I know how much work it is just stacking it. I admire people like you and @farmerjan who do it all. Doing everything from the ground up is very labor intensive, I'm glad you're young! 

Thanks for the coffee. I'm happy it's Friday, the clock is ticking on my clients arrival and there is still a lot to get finished up and buffed out. I had Kid#2's help Wednesday, but his work schedule may be changing soon and he's looking for another job, so his help will be scarce. Mostly I'll miss his day long company and all the joking and laughing we do. Love that kid.


----------



## Baymule

I worked 4 1/2 hours. Came in soaking wet. I’m ready to rake it out and plant now. BJ watered for me and brought water for me too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I’ll have to get up early tomorrow and finish the weed pulling.



I've done that ALL WEEK...ain't done yet!   My place is about the size of yours....just not so planted yet and first year to use for other than a pasture.  Yes, heavy grass pasture! 

@Jesusfreak101  -- I think the green thing is a squash vine.   Maybe Crenshaw?   Well, that's MY guess -- winter squash.

Did you plant the other "mixed" seeds???????    It's a Mystery garden...yah!


----------



## The_V's

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I am not to surprised there the male looks more pure breed but they all came from the same place it is what it is. Might also explain why they so small. Thanks v i have that on hand actually but what size dose do you give their size animal i guessing 30lbs at most may be even as low as 20 on one or two. I know the biggest is closer to 50lbs. Three of them aren't to friendly and the biggest is possibly pregnant. According to. The guy. He claimed they were just kune kunes but on two of them they look just kunekune the rest didn't. But wasn't a bad deal and they make fine meat regardless.
> L


sounds like you have to worm a couple of them pigs with trickery I got tips like the honey bun method or the water add in kind or the horse paste you could try. Ive found that every pig is different when it comes to worming them some won't fall for the horse paste and some will dump the water with the meds in it so its wasted and some come a running for the prescription dose who knew. Ive learned to keep a few types on hand for every different animal and they're all okay to use on pigs. Dont worry ivermectin is safe when a pig is pregnant even nursing. Call me if you have any issues Ill pm you my ph number feel free to call anytime- I never leave the farm anyway lol


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH cut the lower field last night. Tedding this afternoon, bale on Monday. Sunday is the funeral for my cousin, she had pancreatic cancer.  
Got to get rabbit cages cleaned and those beans weeded. Corn is set for the moment. Pool is almost clean.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, I am sorry about your cousin. Big hugs.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sorry to hear about your cousin, @promiseacres . I know, pancreatic cancer is one of those diseases they still don't have a good handle on.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee, coffee, coffee!   No gardening today.    Minimal chores and get outa here, going to work today.

Light rains a while before daylight, not the heavy stuff first predicted.  75 out there & pleasant, actually.   Overcast most of day, with scattered showers probable...humidity rising but, decent right now.   Got the 4 rows of limas weeded yesterday ....other plants ok for a few days.  Garden seems to be my focus -- until fully planted, staked and into production.

That Gulf system looks to be scooping up all the water it can  -- transporting way inland.   Some of you will be drenched!! Wow, 12" they say.  That's a flood.   Hang on.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry about your cousin @promiseacres . My mom died of pancreatic cancer also.
Are you all able to congregate for funerals now?


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Sorry about your cousin @promiseacres . My mom died of pancreatic cancer also.
> Are you all able to congregate for funerals now?


We are able to have a somewhat normal viewing and funeral with social distancing. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## farmerjan

Condolences.  No loss of family is good, but sometimes it is a blessing for those closest if they are fighting a hard fight and suffering with it.  I am glad that you managed to have a somewhat normal funeral and all.  That is a comfort to many.

My former fiance' succumbed  to complications of the corona virus on April 21st and it was not printed in their local paper there,  until May 9th..... It was a sad day for me even though we were no longer together..... lotta years and family ties there.  They were unable to have anything there either and don't know if there will be a memorial in the future.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....so sorry to hear that from ya both....and know our prayers are with each of ya......


----------



## The_V's

@promiseacres Im so sorry hun! My prayers are with you & yours during this time of heartbreak.
@farmerjan Im sorry for your loss dear, even old heartbreaks can feel fresh when something happens to someone we love.

Coffee nummy...
Slept in SOO late today! its almost 6 am! We got a few big things done on the farm yesterday, almost had some strange visitors too. Hopefully today is just as productive! Harvested my garlic yesterday! yippee its so nummy
Hope everyones day is fruitful!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well count down is on. Sally is more hormonal and is very determined to get rid of my original gilt. Her pen smaller birthing/fallowing pen has to go up today and the house has to be finished. So i know what i am doing also going to go to the store
  As i am typing this she broke in yet again... right now eating priss's food.     and I haven't a clue how she did it... I been watching but as soon as I look away she does it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sorry about your cousin promise, and your exfiance Jan its always said for those left behind.


----------



## Xerocles

@Mini Horses . I'm not a horse person. Big OR little. But I saw this local and I thought of you. Horse person or not, I can appreciate this. Is $850 reasonable?


----------



## rachels.haven

I'm not a horse person either, but wow, nice looking horse.


----------



## Bunnylady

Xerocles said:


> @Mini Horses . I'm not a horse person. Big OR little. But I saw this local and I thought of you. Horse person or not, I can appreciate this. Is $850 reasonable?View attachment 74869



Not a great pose, nor a great camera angle, so it's a little hard to read his anatomy - he may look better in person. He looks functionally sound, anyway, and I can't help it, I love silvers!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Temperatures are soaring here, 99*F tomorrow, only 92*F today! I've been setting the alarm for 5 AM the last two weeks so I can work in the garden in the "cool" of the morning. Not that it is cool, but it's not blood boiling heat. I have lush, thick crab grass, Lamb's quarters and ragweed, both of which quickly attain the size of small trees with tenacious roots that will not turn loose of their grasp on my garden soil. It's getting daylight, gotta go!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Got home at 11. Need to get chores then go collect the kids. Yesterday went well, not fighting or fussing. I was close to my cousin despite the 20 years between us, we loved camping together and she loved people and we all knew it. Everyone was beloved family to her.  But she's not in pain and I know she's in heaven now. A hard day but there was some laughter and hugs. 
Baling today, dh took the day off, expecting filling 3 wagons  today. Don't have to unload it today as friends loaned two more big wagons.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres I'm glad you were able to have a more normal funeral for your cousin.   It's always hard to lose someone you love.

Coffee is good this morning.   It's sunshine & 80 coming today.  In fact, dry & low to mid 80s all week.   Thur is next rain chance.   



Xerocles said:


> @Mini Horses . I'm not a horse person. Big OR little. But I saw this local and I thought of you. Horse person or not, I can appreciate this. Is $850 reasonable?




Agree with @Bunnylady -- not a great setup or pose.  Pleasing color -- which may vary in shade & pattern over the seasons & years.   I am not impressed with neck set & shoulder angle.  Decent hip but lower tail set (maybe) than I prefer.   Hip would suggest a driver but shoulder kills that, for competition. Appears to be in the 30-33" height.  So, overall I would say a fun pasture ornament.  With pricing more in the $4-500 range.  Nothing tells me sex....but, dark spot suggests a male(?)….so if gelded, ok.  If intact, wouldn't touch as a  stallion as geld would cost.

Are you looking for a pal?   LOL  I've got a tiny one for you!


----------



## thistlebloom

@promiseacres I'm glad you were able to be with others who loved your cousin and honor her. It's a sorrow, but also a joy and comfort to know where she is and you will meet again one day. 

Thanks for the coffee Bay, man I don't envy your heat, though it would be nice to get about 20 degrees of that sent up here. Work on that for me wouldja? It was a lousy 50 and rainy yesterday, but nice for a Sunday as we try to use it to rest and recuperate for the next week of work. So not too tempting to get out there and wear ourselves out.
   Looks partly sunny at the moment here. I'm staying home to build 18 peony cages out of CP for my big job. Clients are coming on the 22nd and I have wavered for and against caging them (peonies) for a little too long. Now I've decided it should happen because as per usual, right when they begin to open we get rain and they all flop to the ground. Peonies are annoying plants.


----------



## The_V's

thanks for the coffee. Things are clam today, we've had a cooler few days so we've been getting a lot done. Farm is starting to look good again so you know what that means...chaos is coming soon. lol Every time I feel like Im getting caught up and finally falling into a nice routines something goes NOPE lol Im ready for it this time, well rested and waiting for the crazy to come!


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> Peonies are annoying plants.



But oh so lovely when behaving!


----------



## Baymule

I got two rows cleaned up plus a spreading patch of crab grass next to the short tomato row. BJ filled in a low spot and spread mulch. By 11 we were toast. Taking Robert and Sharon, our neighbors out to eat this evening.


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> But oh so lovely when behaving!



The peony season here usually means fallen stems and muddy petals. Except for the single petaled blooms, which are my favorite. They don't collect enough water to drag them to the ground. So far it's taking one CP to make one and a half cages, so I will not be doing 18. Today I'll make enough to do the biggest bushes and see how they work. And they are going to add a slightly industrial look to the flower beds.🤔 I may paint them black so they sort of disappear...


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> So far it's taking one CP to make one and a half cages, so I will not be doing 18.


What diameter are you making the rings and how big are these plants? I just have peony rings that I think are about 18" diameter. Not nearly as strong as a CP of course and once stabbed into the ground on their 3 legs are only about 2' high. But without them, yep just a big soggy mess of flowers on the ground. Somehow the design of the peony plant seems to be inadequate.


----------



## promiseacres

I never knew that peonies needed a cage... I am sure mine appreciate their cage free life though.


----------



## Baymule

I don't have any peonies. I guess they don't grow in Texas, nobody I know has them or ever has.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> What diameter are you making the rings and how big are these plants? I just have peony rings that I think are about 18" diameter. Not nearly as strong as a CP of course and once stabbed into the ground on their 3 legs are only about 2' high. But without them, yep just a big soggy mess of flowers on the ground. Somehow the design of the peony plant seems to be inadequate.



I have some monster ancient huge peonies to support, some are close to 5' tall and pretty girthy. I am making them with four 2' panels. Some of the peonies are still quite small and a regular cage would be fine for them.  But my issue with cages, or peonies themselves, is that even when caged the flower stems collapse over the supports and you have a bunch of broken stemmed, head hanging flowers.
Like I mentioned, this isn't a big issue with the single petaled ones. It's those big fat fluffy doubles that soak up rain like a sponge and then can't hold themselves up.



promiseacres said:


> I never knew that peonies needed a cage... I am sure mine appreciate their cage free life though.



Free range peonies!


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I don't have any peonies. I guess they don't grow in Texas, nobody I know has them or ever has.



They need winter chill. Your two minutes of snow doesn't count, haha!


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> They need winter chill. Your two minutes of snow doesn't count, haha!


We didn't even have 2 minutes of snow this past winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe they need umbrellas not cages.    Actually the size you describe may need to be split up -- started anew.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning, Coffee is on. 
Today unloading horse trailer full of hay. Got another 240 bales of hay baled, up to about 400 of my goal of 700. Have friend's coming over to swim with us early afternoon.  Have 3 people who want to look/buy bunnies. And storms predicted late afternoon. We need rain.


----------



## Xerocles

Mini Horses said:


> Are you looking for a pal?   LOL  I've got a tiny one for you!



  Definitely NOT looking for a pal. And I, naturally, defer to your expertise on his conformation. My inexperienced self just thought he was beautiful. And I am totally able to admire a thing of beauty without the desire to acquire.
Guess I'm just a sucker for the dappled body with the blonde mane and tail.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Xerocles -- oh no.    I have a couple who could move to SC!   Free. Silver (with dapples) color is lovely.   None of that here right now.    

Coffee working.  Milking came first.    Hot out already and will get even hotter.    I washed and hung out all my winter jackets & coveralls yesterday -- believe they are over for this year.     

I'm working in stores today.   Better temps.    Outside was pretty tiring yesterday -- doable but slow.

Those is this heat extreme  -- stay safe, stay cool, drink water!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I chose to NOT work in the garden this morning and instead I slept late. I woke up at 4:30, then 6, but went back to sleep. I have a 10 pound package of leg quarters we got on sale, I’ll can those for the dogs today. A young neighbor lady is in the reserves and her unit got called up. Another neighbor is keeping her garden watered, I’m picking what is ready. I’m going to freeze eggplant for her today, have enough jalapeños to can a jar of them and start day one of canning pickles for her. She’s gonna be gone for several weeks, we got her back while she’s gone.


----------



## thistlebloom

I like that peony umbrella idea @Mini Horses  😄!
@promiseacres , good work on the haying! We unload and stack 10 tons and that is work enough, it makes me so tired thinking of over twice that much.  And you have to handle it more often.
You go girl!

I'm going to take a brief moment and whine about our temps here. 40 degrees overnight (that's typical) and high 50's in the daytime. We are forecasted to get up to 70 sometime this week, woohoo! then back to the 60's. My peppers haven't grown since I put them out, and only the tomatoes in the Wall O' waters are growing. Not jealous of y'alls heat waves, but something more like summer around here would be appreciated.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> A young neighbor lady is in the reserves and her unit got called up. Another neighbor is keeping her garden watered, I’m picking what is ready. I’m going to freeze eggplant for her today, have enough jalapeños to can a jar of them and start day one of canning pickles for her. She’s gonna be gone for several weeks, we got her back while she’s gone.



Please thank her, and tell her we appreciate her service. And good on you and your neighbors for stepping in and giving her a hand.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X2 what T bloom said    ...way to go Bay !


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Please thank her, and tell her we appreciate her service. And good on you and your neighbors for stepping in and giving her a hand.


She was taken aback that we would step up and take care of things here for her. Robert has a key to her house, he collects her mail and checks on things in the house. A water leak would be disastrous if allowed to flood the house, you just never know what could go wrong. She has called and spoken to him, she is tired at the end of her shift. Of course, she cannot speak about where she is or what she is doing.


----------



## Bunnylady

Xerocles said:


> Guess I'm just a sucker for the dappled body with the blonde mane and tail.



Pasture pets can be beautiful too (at least in the eyes of their owners!) Breeding is always a roll of the dice, and even with the best bloodlines, sometimes you get "snake eyes." Blondie is a good example. She has several _major _conformation flaws, which her breeder and I were fully aware of, so I'm always just a bit shocked when people have asked about breeding her. But of course, what most people are looking at is that gorgeous color, and they have been totally taken in by her adorable personality (me, too🥰 ), and they just don't need to know about the rest.


----------



## Baymule

Whew. Just sat down for a few minutes. I got 7 quarts of boneless chicken and rice in the pressure canner for the dogs. Got 3 quarts in the refrigerator of dog broth. I blanched and froze 2 bags of eggplant and got a pint of sliced jalapeños for my neighbor. I make colossal messes, and I got the kitchen cleaned up. Drinking a glass of tea now.


----------



## Baymule

Found this on Facebook and it made me laugh.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ain't that the truth....


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ain't that the truth....


Yes it is. The dark humor in me made me laugh because it is so true.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnylady said:


> She has several _major _conformation flaws, which her breeder and I were fully aware of, so I'm always just a bit shocked when people have asked about breeding her. But of course, what most people are looking at is that gorgeous color, and they have been totally



YES!! Breeding is a crap shoot with all animals.   BUT-- often the ones with less than 100% in some areas have 150% heart and they give you unconditionally of that heart and love!     I have a dozen old show & breeders. Most are 20+, one stally Is 34 now.   They gave me their devotion  & babies.   I will keep them until the end.  Whether the best mini, or almost, they gave & deserve a good life.

@Baymule your young neighbor just doesn't realize how lucky she is to live nearby.   No doubt the winter stocks will be waiting for her when she returns!   What she does for "all of us" is beyond selfless.  Wish I could help you.

Haven't been In my garden in 2 days now.   It's still there, growing grass and veggies.   Tomorrow I'll probably have  my coffee while walking thru it.   Probably water it early.....then chores, then go to work.    

Sleep tight, everyone!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I’ve had my 2 cups, gonna get dressed now. We are going blueberry picking. We took the little girls when they were here Memorial weekend and sent them home with a full gallon bag. It opens up at 7AM, it is cool this morning, so a good day to go. U-pick is $8 a gallon. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Mmmmmmmmm blueberries!  They don't ripen here until July. Maybe I will go pick some this year. 
Coffee is yummy. 2 of the 3 bunny buyers made it, the entire polish litter that I wasn't happy with went to pet homes. The boys to one, the girl to another. We had a lovely visit with the friends whom came over. And we got moving first thing and moved the hay. Still need more rain. Oh and a bit of housework accomplished. 
Today we need to work in the garden then ds gets his braces off. Oh & DH needs another rhubarb pie.


----------



## The_V's

Never grown peonies, haven't even tried really. But I don't have a green thumb to begin with.
Good neighbors are a true blessing! Our neighbors saved our farm this month!
Heatwave is back- expecting high 120's today but at least its a dry heat lol
Sold the last bloodhound puppy yesterday. Today gotta drop off a load of ducklings at the feed store, Jimmy has a few jobs at other farms to get done. Other than that normal day. Its easy to gforget what day of the week it is because our timeline here is based more off off water runs, breeding schedules and chaos moments. All day yesterday hubby kept asking"its REALLY Tuesday?" So this morning I took a moment to specifically look at the calendar to help end his confusion for the day- hope he will do the same for me tomorrow when it's my turn to forget!lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all stella scared off a skunk last night she didn't get sprayed this time yay. Dh and I went out looking around for it well he looked for it and I checked on the chick(only have one)  and goslings. The pigs were thrilled to see me and Sally built a large nest about to go out to milk and feed up. I am thinking of going to a feed store later and getting a new incubator i am getting an itch to hatch more chicks. (Need more meat and eggs for later). I was thinking about buying Cornish chicks, but  dh prefers i hatch them anyways and we enjoy it. Bay that sounds like fun i have to see if I can find one near me the kids would love it. I had thought to take them to pick pumpkins last fall but everywhere wanted an entrance fee and a pumpkin fee and would have been closer to 100 dollars back then and we didnt have the extra money at that time. But since dh start his company we been doing better. I am go now other wise i keep talking about things. Last night was a long one 2 am long to talking keeps me awake lol. It was our anniversary 8 years.


----------



## thistlebloom

Happy Anniversary JF!
Thanks for the coffee, I slept in a little. Woke up at 2:30 to a cat fight and remembered I hadn't put the two barn cats in the garage. Went out and called Hey Cat! and Angus came running from under my tack room shed.
Going to see about that stray tom tonight. Tired of having my hay shed sprayed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you. Hey @promiseacres  i have a bunny that looks to have pink eye. So i treat her. Three others have some eye gunk only were tear duct is. I was debating to treat them as well or just wait and see if they get it or not. I have two seperated(8 bunnies were in the same hutch as these were a momma and kits i need to finish housing for)  the one for sure with pink eye whose been treated and one with the most gunk built up on tear ducks(only had two more house currently and I can fix two more using a two older rabbit cages in need of repair).


----------



## Bruce

The_V's said:


> Heatwave is back- expecting high 120's today but at least its a dry heat lol


At some point it is TOO HOT regardless of the humidity!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Thank you. Hey @promiseacres  i have a bunny that looks to have pink eye. So i treat her. Three others have some eye gunk only were tear duct is. I was debating to treat them as well or just wait and see if they get it or not. I have two seperated(8 bunnies were in the same hutch as these were a momma and kits i need to finish housing for)  the one for sure with pink eye whose been treated and one with the most gunk built up on tear ducks(only had two more house currently and I can fix two more using a two older rabbit cages in need of repair).


Try some vinegar spray/drops, should help clear up his eyes. I would treat all of them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So i don't need to use the terranmycin cream??


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So i don't need to use the terranmycin cream??


I havent ever dealt with actual pink eye in rabbits. But if mine get crusty eyes the vinegar mix usually clears it up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay then i go with that last time I use the cream I end up losing the entire three litters we had(we had a colony of bunnies back then i down size and now building back up(this time i have show grade buck my friend who showed him said the judge said he would have been a grandchampion if he hadn't been shown with his brother)


----------



## Bunnylady

Jesusfreak101 said:


> the judge said he would have been a grandchampion if he hadn't been shown with his brother



Odd statement. A rabbit becomes a Grand Champion after he wins in a class of at least 5 rabbits, owned by at least 3 different people, on 3 separate occasions. If this buck was getting consistently beaten by his brother, and the two of them are that good, I don't understand why your friend didn't leave the brother home some times and let this guy win some legs of his own?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. There's a bit of rhubarb pie left. 
@Jesusfreak101 are they getting nest box eye? Or are they sneezing also?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Back to weeding the garden today. It is 60 degrees outside right now! I hope I get to stay outside a long time today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee -- tastes good.  Sure hope it helps with my seeming  lack of ambition this morning!   Every time I look at the weather, more rain clouds are on more days -- in a row.  It's up to a week now.    Then, these ads keep increasing and slowing all I do on this site.    

How can we stop them!!??     They obviously follow us as I have gone from a site, here they are,  What can I do to stop the tracking?  Stop the ads?

Need to smack myself into action.   Too much to do to sit and moan. But, I have one more cup of it to go 

Then I see the grass/garden/rain challenges....WHAT??!! 

OK -- feel better now --- little vent to other than the mirror.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No sneezing just the eyes are goopy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee needs to finish brewing. Last couple night have been late nights hoping to get the kids be bed early tonight. Also hoping to get house chores done.


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> How can we stop them!!?? They obviously follow us as I have gone from a site, here they are, What can I do to stop the tracking? Stop the ads?



I have uBlock Origin on my computer. I never see ads. It's free, and easy to install. I also use DuckDuckGo as a web browser.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bunnylady said:


> Odd statement. A rabbit becomes a Grand Champion after he wins in a class of at least 5 rabbits, owned by at least 3 different people, on 3 separate occasions. If this buck was getting consistently beaten by his brother, and the two of them are that good, I don't understand why your friend didn't leave the brother home some times and let this guy win some legs of his own?


 He wasn't beat up on it was the way they showed them as a pair she said. I am not sure how or which show they went to. I know or was a 4h deal close by.


----------



## Bunnylady

Jesusfreak101 said:


> they showed them as a pair



I've never heard of a pair class. Meat pens, yes, but that's 3 fryers, not 2. So the brother was the one lacking quality, and dragged the pair down? 

I've had little exposure to 4H; I  suspect a lot of 4H groups may write their own rules when it comes to showing. The ones around here only do"showmanship" classes, which means they don't really evaluate the rabbit, other than to see that it is clean and healthy. They quiz the owner on rabbit basics. The only time my daughter got talked into entering a 4H class, she blew away the competition, having had rabbits around all of her life, she'd absorbed most of it by osmosis. It wasn't really fair to the other kids, who were actually trying.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah I haven't a clue i never showed bunnies or done 4h. But they require each child to have x amount of animal before they show. These were meat rabbits. I almost refuse to get involved in 4h my friend had looked at showing meat chickens they told her they had to be housed in ac environment and she had to have 75 birds. She decided the rabbits were easier even though it required a large number still the rules were more laid back for their housing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay first some farm pictures.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so i been thinking about changing feeds. The goats tend to leave alot of their feed behind in the feed buckets so i know they don't enjoy this as much. However they obsessed with corn. My feed is currently 9-10$ a bag for the goats so pretty cheap and will be hard to beat but its pointless if the waste so much. The other animals don't seem to like it to much either so they don't clean it up. So need a different feed i an thinking about going back to the mix i was using for my first herd and adjusting it some for the price. The original mix was 2 parts barley, 2 parts oats, 1 part black sunflower seeds, 1 part calf manna. I thinking of doing 2 parts corn(instead of barley), 2 parts oats, 1 part black sunflower seeds, 1 part alfalfa pellets. Barley is 32$ a bag here so and we go through 4 or more bags so that not going to work fianacially in the long run. Sunflower and calf manna being then next most expeinsive.  I was thinking of using it for all the animals to some variation depending on the animals needs. The chickens wouldn't get the alfalfa pellets i don't think they would eat them i could be wrong.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok so i been thinking about changing feeds. The goats tend to leave alot of their feed behind in the feed buckets so i know they don't enjoy this as much. However they obsessed with corn. My feed is currently 9-10$ a bag for the goats so pretty cheap and will be hard to beat but its pointless if the waste so much. The other animals don't seem to like it to much either so they don't clean it up. So need a different feed i an thinking about going back to the mix i was using for my first herd and adjusting it some for the price. The original mix was 2 parts barley, 2 parts oats, 1 part black sunflower seeds, 1 part calf manna. I thinking of doing 2 parts corn(instead of barley), 2 parts oats, 1 part black sunflower seeds, 1 part alfalfa pellets. Barley is 32$ a bag here so and we go through 4 or more bags so that not going to work fianacially in the long run. Sunflower and calf manna being then next most expeinsive.  I was thinking of using it for all the animals to some variation depending on the animals needs. The chickens wouldn't get the alfalfa pellets i don't think they would eat them i could be wrong.


For the corn, consider using rolled corn. Basically it is steamed, rolled flat and is easier to eat and digest.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's good to know i have to see if I can find that.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Chores, Gardening and then Jocelyn and I are going trail riding with a friend.   
Probably should clean rabbit cages too.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’ll hit the garden this morning and pull more weeds. Crabgrass is encroaching on the watermelons and Amish melons. Got to dig it out.


----------



## rachels.haven

Jesusfreak101 said:


> No sneezing just the eyes are goopy.


Nest box eye, by chance? My mom uses the terramycin and vetericyn (or maybe vet rx, I can ask don't remember) on them, I think, and she's been breeding buns for longer than I've been alive. You can try other stuff, but those two are some of the better things, if I remember right. If it's nest box eye, I think the key is to figure out if you can improve sanitation and prevent it in the first place. Darn buns keep peeing in the nest box in hot weather. I have memories of her actually dumping and remove the nest a little early when she had issues. They're often jumping in and out and just going back in to pee and sleep anyway. Dumb bunnies.


----------



## Baymule

I used to put small mesh hardware cloth on the bottom of nest boxes so the pee could pass through. It sure helped.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They actually don't have a box in their cage but i did put one they could get in to in their play pen(they go in every day to) so they could hide. Mm that might be getting taken out and changing to something else. The play pen is also about to be move to a new section of the yard so they can have a fresh spot. Yesterday no one had any gunk at all. So what do i know. I do have both of what Rachel and promise said to us on hand. So that's perfect moohaha i am finally prepared for something lol. I been stock up on my animal medicine box to get it to where i want it. First time we got the pink eye like thing I had a colony set up and they had their babies in a burrow under ground and that drove me nuts. I had an easier time with all the other animals bunnies have proven to be the hardest for me to keep.


----------



## rachels.haven

@Jesusfreak101 my mother said warm water wash cloths and changing nest box/sanitation is best. The creams and stuff are secondary. (I can't stand bunnies either-too much pee, too violent, not enough inborn desire to survive-dumb bunnies)


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got it all done yesterday. Got 4 hours on the trails, am a bit sore today. Actually have rain coming our way. We need it!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is on - help yourself.

BIG decision -- stay home & till garden or go to work.   Rain coming hard for 4 days starting Mon.    Pros & cons tell me to till.  Guess I'll check dirt out there to see if it's dry enough after 2 days of rain on Wed/Thu or hold until tomorrow.   Yeppers   --  we've had rain!    

Lost a chicken to ??? yesterday.   Something small got to the pens.   Say small from looking at access.   Nothing but feathers left....shame, nice layer!   High roost, so she may have been on ground as she was last to go in & at feed when I closed them.   Was almost dark so she may not have gone onto roost.

Life happens.    Chores waiting for me.   Enjoy your day.


----------



## Mini Horses

At chores, found I'd lost another hen, another coop, another dig in!  Pretty sure a small fox.   GRRRRR.   Went to work for couple hrs, finished job and home to, hopefully, finish access for the marauding.   

Then, garden time.   Wow, I need a week in there now.

As I turned on the computer this time, there was an update so, they have the MS Edge browser, supposed to work better with the version10 windows on here.....WTH.....let it install.   I can say that in the past 15 minutes I've been able to do more, so much faster than before!!  WOW.  I'm impressed.   Both browsers are installed but, for now this one wins.  Will have to work with it a couple days.    Almost like a new computer feeling.  Before I even thought my keyboard was bad and screens just froze.  I sure hope this keeps going  this well ----    Not a 5 min wait after adding emoticons!    Loving this....like old times.   Been having issues since the new format was changed and now, seems it was all about my browser.  Yippy!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I'm hitting the garden again. For 3 straight weeks, I have hardly taken a day off from battling weeds. I am winning! Then it will be the fence rows around the garden, they are terrible.

 August 12 we are getting 30 Cornish Cross chicks and I will be back to intensive labor chickens for 2 to 2 1/2 months. I have orders for 14 dressed, parted out chickens at $6 a pound. My hay guy wants 6 chicks to raise for a first time experience and I promised to help him slaughter them and vacuum seal them. So that leaves 10 for our freezer, actually DD's freezer. LOL 

the garden will be coming in around that time too, so I'll have plenty to do.

@Mini Horses run a 2 foot wide strip of hardware cloth around your chicken coop and run, laid flat on the ground. Attach it to the coop and run with screws or hog rings and for now, put weights on it to hold it down. Over time, grass will grow through it and nothing will get in anymore.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule. 
Ran and got a portable generator yesterday morning. It'll be great for camping and even working on the house. But of course we still haven't started the house.  
Got one hay wagon unloaded, made strawberry shortcake. 
Going to get the other one done today and start getting the camperror ready to go for next weekend.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule - Yeah, basically what I did...one I just put cinder block all along.   Had them sitting around and it was fast.   These 2 coops are not floored, and have open areas.  They are 3 sided with dog kennel area added.  They now have wire or cinder block surrounds!    When I have more time, I'll switch out blocks....Fall looking possible.

Garden --  Ahhhhhh.  I am so over worked there because it's a new space this year and possibly a pipe dream     Making a pasture be a well  weeded garden is close to impossible the first year.  2021 should be easier.  Maybe.  Should.  Sounds good anyway.

Coffee is going down smooth -- and to be honest, I may just sit and drink it for a while.   At least until the Tylenol kicks my sore back into gear.  Then chores & the garden again.   Bay & I will think of each other!!! 

I'll check CL while I wait.  Need a rake for the tractor.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Jesusfreak101

BAYMULE TO FUNNY


----------



## Mini Horses

Not only too funny but, too real!!


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on. 
DH's boss/ friend brought over his old JD and disc up an area in the fields that was all weeds, we've been mowing it but he wanted to "play" and he'll plow it up at some point, and we'll seed it at some point probably closer to fall.  Kid's have a riding lesson this morning, I need to weed and also get the camper unwinterized and ready for this weekend's camping trip. Friday's trail ride went well except Daisy decided to try and roll with Jocelyn.... looking into a check rein or something.. ugh silly mare.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Today a neighbor kid is coming over to work with us. We have some things to clean up and fence row. He’s a good kid and works for the love of working. We get a lot more done and he gets to make extra money. Win win.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> View attachment 75180


Kinda like sending the new bat boy out for a left handed bat?
Of course they COULD make those if they reversed the embossed label.



Baymule said:


> He’s a good kid and works for the love of working. We get a lot more done and he gets to make extra money. Win win.


Wait, extra money? I thought you said he works for the love of working


----------



## farmerjan

The love of working is only free for yourself.... there is always some sort of trade off/barter/or cash reward for loving to work....I  "love" that he has entrepreneurial  thoughts of making money at doing something he loves.... working!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffees is ready. Cleaning fence row today. This kid is one of a kind. He is collecting aluminum cans. So he put a barrel out by the road and a sign reading, Donate your cans here. LOL We have a boat trailer and he spied it. He wants to build a tiny house and needs a trailer to put it on. So he and BJ struck a deal on the trailer, subject to parents approval, which his Dad gave last night. This winter, he and his PawPaw are going to build him a tiny house. He rodeos and rides steers. He wants to be a champion bull rider. He finished up in second place, won a belt buckle and a cash prize. We love this kid.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning!!!    Coffee over.....chores over.....we are all wet here!!

Rain -- all day, all week.  Tooooo much.   Plus, only low 60s.  Cool & wet.  Anyone want some?  I will be GLAD to share.   I just rcently washed & packed the winter stuff...90+ temps.   Now I need some light jackets.  

I'm going to work....might as well.    I know how the goats feel


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning that's a dramatic drop in temps. 
Thinking some things over this morning. Also going to get school done chores the normal around here done and maybe add to my work load lol we all know i hate being bored clearly lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Raining and low 50's today, boo! But the metal building guys just pulled in with our buildings! yay!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> This kid is one of a kind. He is collecting aluminum cans.


Wish my DD2 was even 1/100th as industrious as that boy!
Re: aluminum cans. I was collecting all the kitchen metal since I had a bunch of scrap metal to get rid of. Separated out the aluminum at one point then kept the separate BIG box of it for future aluminum. I THOUGHT aluminum brought some actual money. Turns out to not be so, a mere $0.08/pound and it takes a lot of cans to make a pound! The place I gained most on the effort was removing the aluminum fin from baseboard hot water pipe we removed when we put in the new propane hot air furnace. Without the aluminum the copper pipe moved up to "clean copper" which is worth more than "dirty copper". 

All the sorting and separate storing of the "kitchen aluminum" was not worth the couple of dollars I got.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dd1 is raking up the grass I mowed and also helping move it to the animal yard for feed.(our yard is coastal grass)


Other note i finally getting my pork back i am so excited.


----------



## Baymule

We did some fence row cleaning! Trumpet Flower vines might be good for hummingbirds but not for fences and pastures. The roots travel for miles, they pop up everywhere and no livestock eats them. They make a tangled mess. The kid is excited to be working for his boat trailer. LOL LOL we got more fence row cleaning to do, then I think we’ll start on cleaning out the Sheep barn.


----------



## Bruce

You've got a good deal going there Bay, instead of paying someone to take the trailer away, you have someone working to pay for it! I expect to see construction pictures of the tiny house. Make it a condition of the trade


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ;  aluminum used to be worth $.20 to $.35 lb.  Used to figure about $.01/ per can....we do  not have a "return or recycle fee".   Then it fell off and then with the whole c-virus thing it just went to he//.... They are discontinuing recycling in the city near here, there is no market for it at all.  So much used to get shipped to China.... they would sort it and had some different industries that could reuse it.  But with all this, and the tarriffs , China stopped paying for it and doesn't want it.  Another industry that lost all the jobs for them.  There is only so much they can reuse here...and there are no industries that are melting etc to "remake it".   and steel/metal prices have been terrible for a couple years now. 
I have been a recycler since the "70's" hippie era..... used to cut the metal rings off the plastic soda bottles before they went to plastic  lids..... all that.  I have finally just quit separating out my plastic because when they get the dumpster container full, the county winds up taking it to the landfill anyway.  It is pretty bad that it is cheaper to make new than to take and melt down and recycle the old.  Same with the glass, although places like your state there,  that grinds it up to mix some into the paving material, and for some of the shoulder material.  At least there is a little return on the aluminum.  But it is meager. We have a trailer full of steel/metal and it isn't bringing but maybe $1 or $2 /100 weight. So it sits for now. 
One of the good things about getting my own place now, is that I will be able to burn my "waste paper" that I cannot do here at this house either.  I am shredding alot of it for the future chicken pens and such... but there is "dirty paper" that I used to burn... cellophane  and plastic coated stuff that I always burned to not add to the landfill.  My grandmother always had 2 "garbage bags".... one for burnables and one not.  If I get the wood furnace, I will be able to burn it in there but for now a burn barrel.... I do still take any plastic bags from the grocery stores back to their collection bins.... but I try to remember to take reusable  bags... but then with all this c-virus, they didn't want you to use the reusable bags....

I reuse my feed bags in the garden as mulch since they do  not have a plastic layer.... but many do.  Saving them in a pile in the barn for next year.  Use them for garbage bags and such too.  I DO NOT BUY PLASTIC garbage bags.....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You've got a good deal going there Bay, instead of paying someone to take the trailer away, you have someone working to pay for it! I expect to see construction pictures of the tiny house. Make it a condition of the trade



This boy has worked for us the past few summers. He likes to hang out with us and he channels all that energy into getting paid. The family lives between his grand parents and great grandmother. His PawPaw bales hay all summer and watches over cows for a man with more cows than he can count. So he has plenty to do and he is always cooking up new ideas. 

Coffee is ready! We got more fence row to clean today, then start cleaning out the sheep barn.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Still working on getting the camper ready to go. DH baled our hay guy's pasture last night. They only got 66 bales.... but it was something and it's grazed pretty much year around. I got to pull the baler and rake home, well to the farm. They pull nicely. Been watering the garden daily, it's soooo dry.  & weeding, grateful kids have been helping.  Had kale and lettuce salad last night.


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo -- we actually hit 70 out there this morning!   First  time all week and some days we were only 62-65.  While temps were nice, actually, it was way below norm for mid June here.  There's been a constant 15+mph wind along with it.    At the moment, it isn't actively raining -- stopped couple hrs ago -- but could be at it again at any time.  Yep, dark clouds circling.     Very wet everywhere.  As I rode by some of the fields of crops there were rows of water everywhere.   Farmers won't be in them for a week or more.

Home today so I shut off alarms and slept until 8.  Wasn't such a big deal since I went to bed about 2.....LOL but, relaxing just the same.   Figured the goats were so "off" schedule with dodging rain for 4 days that they wouldn't notice.   I was right!   Even the roosters crowed late.  Dark later with the cloud cover.

I'm thinking a walk-about to just do a visual on everyone and then I'm gonna be inside most of day.  That's fine -- worked a long day  yesterday to be able to do that.   Maybe I'll do some things inside this house that needs me to do them!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. High is 87° summer is here, need to take some time upload photos to my threads...been a bit busy. But in good ways. Kids have been swimming daily. They may miss the pool when we move. 
Work on getting camper packed up, rabbit cages cleaned, till weeds in the garden, and run after a few groceries.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Have a great time camping this weekend  PA, hope you have awesome weather and some time to relax with your family


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, promise that sounds fun! 
Dh is off to a town near Tyler. Baymule i asked him if he would swing by you and pick up a lamb he said not this time no pen no lamb he just has to be practical lol. Anyways i be meeting some one for the birds today. I debating on what to do with the money a buy animal things b but the fabric i need for kids presents c come up with a better use for it or d buy lots of beef with it


----------



## Baymule

I slept till 7:30!! I’ve been going as hard and fast as I can go for 3 weeks. By 12 it’s scorching hot and I’m beat. Today we go get Feed, an hour away, then put it all up. Somehow handling 1500 pounds of Feed seems like a day off. LOL Then I have my neighbors cucumbers to make dill pickle spears with, put her eggplant in the freezer and use some of her peaches to make peach salsa. Her tomatoes are ripening so I’ve been chunking them in a gallon bag in the freezer. Compared to what I’ve been doing, it feels like a day of rest. 

@Jesusfreak101 i don’t have a lamb for you right now anyway. Sorry! I don’t even have bred ewes yet.


----------



## Mini Horses

72 & overcast here.   But no water falling!!  That's good news because we've had over 4" this week....everyday rain.   They say more later today & tomorrow and Sat and .....get the picture?    I'm over it!

However -- standing on front porch, coffee in hand, it smells so clean and looks so green.   There is something positive.   

I'll go to work shortly -- couple hours in a store.   Light work -- just audit and inventory stuff today.   Nice.  Won't break a sweat.


----------



## thistlebloom

Mornin'! There's banana bread in the oven, decided I better make something with them before they completely decomposed. Kid#2 will be here soon to work with me. I'm going to work him hard! I've missed two days of work this week due to our buildings going up. Dh couldn't take any more time off work so I stayed home while they finished up building #two. 
Sun today! Yay! We've had the wettest, coolest spring/summer ever. The corrals are still mush and the plants are all behind on normal growth. Looking forward to not wearing a jacket.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Jesusfreak101 i don’t have a lamb for you right now anyway. Sorry! I don’t even have bred ewes yet.
[/QUOTE]
BAY HOW COULD YOU  not even bred yet that make it even longer 
Okay i am done being dramatic. Lol you fine bay i survive. Dh accidently forgot to take out the babies carseat (i didn't even think about it) so he got the carseat and is off. So i an staying home today. Which i pretty much do everyday so no change there. However with him out of the house cleaning will be easier lol.


----------



## Baymule

12:16 and we aren’t even home yet. Putting Feed up will be a sweat fest. Yuck. We stopped and got some peaches for us, looks like 2 days of canning ahead. Got to go get tires tomorrow, I’ll squeeze it all on somehow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Biscuits going in the oven. And making some sausage gravy.  
Someone else will have to get up and start coffee the next couple of days. Going offline.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’m off to a slow start this morning. But I need to get going, do chores and get started on making peach salsa. I’m making some for us with the peaches we bought yesterday. Our neighbor lady that is in the National Guard is still away, her peaches are ready, so I’m making her peach salsa too. Yesterday I froze her eggplant and made 3 pints of dill pickle spears. 
@promiseacres why are you off line?


----------



## Mini Horses

Camping??   @promiseacres didn't you mention camping this weekend?   ENJOY!! 

@Baymule hey, inside canning is probably cooler than outside!   

Only low 70s but with all rain for a week, things are muggyish (is that a word?)  and we have flies, gnats and mosquitos loving it!  That is bad.  My little cherry tomatoes are splitting with too much rain  Still too wet to disc/till....which I need to do, again! And yes -- may have light rain later.    Going to work.   What happens, happens.


BUT -- coffee is good!!   My shining light this morning. Oh, I did have six bucklings who decided to venture out about 4 days ago.   Took advantage of that and penned them with the older buck to finish weaning.  It's been pretty noisy   as they cried once their predicament was discovered. A doeling has taken up residence with the old stallion who is kind to her. She has her own feed buckets and when she goes to his, he politely noses her away and back to hers.   Cute.    Have six more bucklings to add to this group....will feed out and sell in a month or 2 -- depends on when the auction opens.

Need to run a hot wire at top of weaning field fence.   Weekend job!

That's it for me!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Everybody have a good day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all. Kids are watching cartoons lol they mostly only get cartoons in weekends. And only the DVD kind that i know nothing freaky gonna show up. Dh is on his way the fort worth area. So i be able maybe to garden lol. Possibly sewing.  Dh is back to wanting to build out here pray for my sanity. I love him but I wish he make up his mind sometimes lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

So nice to sit with a cup of coffee and catch up. Yay for Saturdays!
Dh is out moving his work supplies into his garage. We might get my hay barn  set up and hay moved into it today, but I am *for sure* going to go riding. Need to plant pole beans that I pre sprouted, weed the garden, clean pens, mow weeds, if it's sunny get the horses bathed, and dh asked me to go into town and buy some stall mats for his workout equipment to sit on in his new garage/shop. I do not want to go into town, ugh, before I do anything I will have to unload my truck. I brought a full load of garden debris home and need to unload it in the "junk compost" area.
But right now I'm glued to my coffee cup and computer.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol sounds like you have a full day ahead of you.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning to everyone.   Fresh coffee wake up -- help yourself.  

Happy Father's Day to all of you dads out there....enjoy your day.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Our son came in Friday night. He finally brought me my Christmas present—a battery chainsaw!! He’s been using it, I guess that’s ok, but now it’s MINE! LOL He brought BJ’s Father’s Day present, a counter ice machine. He gave us one 3 years ago and BJ loved it, but it died. Now he has another one and he’s delighted. Of course the best part is spending time with our son. 

Our neighbor lady made it in late last night, she’ll come by this afternoon. I got tomatoes and eggplant in the freezer for her, and 15 jars I canned for her of sweet pickles, peach salsa and jalapeños. 

Happy Father’s Day y’all!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Still deciding what we doing for father's day. We had thought to go to the drive in to night. But they only allowing two people per group at a time inside the concession area where the bathrooms are and with a family of six thats not really likely to happen. My kids tend to have to go all at the same time. So both of us would have two kids i personally think kids shouldn't count but whatever there. We probably going to do a movie /game night here instead. Would love to go fishing at some point i am running out of fish and I hate buying fish. Need to go get somethings from the store as well. Thinking of getting some water guns along with groceries and maybe some water balloons.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> He’s been using it, I guess that’s ok, but now it’s MINE!


You prefer previously loved things anyway


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You prefer previously loved things anyway


You know what? He liked it so much that he kept it. He brought me a brand new one! I already cut down 2 trees!


----------



## promiseacres

We're home, yes we went camping.  It's leftover hot dogs from the weekend for supper.  It was a nice weekend, didn't over do it and relaxed at camp quite a bit.  All critters were well taken care of by our friends.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Father's day to all the dad's .... and a special to the new dad and his wife... with number 8 ?  ;  hoping she will let you get a little sleep and you don't have to take her back for a refund!!!LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Need to get moving chores and weeding. Garden is growing well, did get 1/4" of rain finally over the weekend... but a large portion of the garden was watered the entire day Friday as we forgother to turn it off before leaving to camp. But our chore people turned it off.  Didn't hurt the plants, we haven't had rain for 3 weeks.  Hoping to get some this week.   
Meatpen bunnies are growing well. Need to get more bunnies tattoed and advertised. We do have 2 sold and leaving Friday.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It’s raining here! Our ground is powder, it’s so dry. Thrilled to have rain! Lightening struck real close with a big boom. After it stops I’ll go walk the fence to make sure that no tree is on the fence. No working outside this morning!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all     I had NO rain fall here yesterday!!   Was light the day before so I am hopeful that I  can disc the garden again.  For sure I will cut the grass.   Of course, this 48 hr "dry spell" will end later today, they say.    

Coffee is getting me set on "go".    It's going to low 90s today.  SWEATing already!   77 now.    Wish me luck in the garden because rain coming back until Sat.


----------



## thistlebloom

Coffee's good! Thanks! I should be gone to work, clients coming in and there are still final things up by the house that need taken care of. I'm rebelling, just want to linger over my coffee for a few first.
Sunshine all day yesterday and had a fantastic ride on Syringa in the afternoon! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You know what? He liked it so much that he kept it. He brought me a brand new one! I already cut down 2 trees!


You can't share a chainsaw? 



farmerjan said:


> with number 8 ?


I THINK it is #9!



Baymule said:


> It’s raining here! Our ground is powder, it’s so dry.


Really dry here too, and hot (at least for us, 90°F and humidity is just not tolerable). Haven't had rain for at least a week, might get a paltry 1/4" Wed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Haven't had rain for at least a week, might get a paltry 1/4" Wed.



I'll share!!!!!!!!   I have, too much, too often, too everyday.   Yes, it rained again today!  Came up FAST, hard and heavy winds.   A little T-storm.....thunder & lighting came along.  So fast I got caught in it letting goats in barn.  Stood there a while, finally went in.   Soaked, naturally.

Of course, I did disc ........ then RAIN 5 hours later.   When I was working it was sunshine, blue skies, hot temps.   Yeah, a mess now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Guess I need to stop whining -- it's only my veggie garden ---  the local farmers are in trouble.  Corn has a while, as do P-nuts & soybeans are just coming up good.

“Normally farmers are cutting wheat starting in the first week of June,” said Robert Harper, grain division manager for Virginia Farm Bureau Federation. “It’s just so far behind, and to get a week of 60-degree weather and rain in the middle of June when the wheat needs to dry down to 13% moisture, it’s unprecedented. So, everyone’s sitting and waiting.” 

Of course, the quality will suffer -- not to mention getting equipment in & out of those wet fields.   Our weather has been unusual!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry ya having "slop" to deal with @Mini Horses ....the rain after ya disc will keep ya from having to "bust clods"....make a drag to pull behind ya with some extra fencing and a railroad tie....chainlink if ya have it is the best....attach to hitch with a chain or rope....works like a harrow.....may save ya some time and body energy....


----------



## Bruce

We got a tiny amount of sky spit around 8 PM as I finished watering. There was a T-storm to the east of us. There is a chance of rain starting mid afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow, everyone else is getting all our rain. We've had about 2 storms all summer and are on "water restriction". DH mowed the grass for the first time since probably last August about two weeks ago, and we're sort of scorched now.

Yesterday half of town got a little rain, the other half stayed parched. Weird.


----------



## farmerjan

We have been in the 40-60% chance everyday.  Opposite side of the state than @Mini Horses .... it poured just east of us yesterday, north of us and all around us for the last 3 days yet we got a little 20 drop shower several times that didn't even get the ground wet.  Today got enough to get the road wet but that was about all.  Supposed to get more tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath waiting.  Hadn't cut any hay and son went to northern Vt to deliver the feeder cattle and swung by his grandparents in NH on his way home.  They were hotter there than we were here.  It got muggy here but the rain was hit and miss.... we got the miss.... Guess we are going to cut tomorrow if the rain doesn't materialize as they are saying drier then for several days.  
Glad that it isn't too dry though, or I would be hauling water to the nurse cow pasture for all the cattle, not just the one nurse cow that I put in the barn with the calves.  Got to get some of them moved out of there to other grass.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> ...make a drag to pull behind ya



Well, I have a rake that pulls with my mower -- does well but, small.  It's too wet to put the weight of the tractor on it after the rain & fresh turned.  Tomorrow -- if it's hot and breezy, the mower will work late day.
It just ruined my plans for the afternoon!    Ya know how women hate that.    Then messes me up all week because I have some "go to work" jobs scheduled that will require me to go and do.  Late day the skeeters can go into terror mode...so need to get home mid afternoon.

With sections already planted to be worked around, the mower & rake are sometimes easier to move around in there.  It's not muddy at all, just wet dirt.  The rake levels out and pulls the grass/roots out.   The garden is a lot of work.....a LOT of work.   

And were getting almost daily rain.  My pastures are loving it.

3 in the morning and I can't sleep.     will be tough going later.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We got a quarter inch of rain yesterday. There is another wad of rain heading this way, ought to be here in about an hour or so. Maybe we’ll get more than we got yesterday. 

@Bruce, I can’t share a chainsaw with my son. He lives 3 hours away.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
We got 1/2 " of rain.
Now DH can mow the weeds in the new hay field....what's left of it.... the neighboring farmer put on weed killer on a breezey day... a whole corner was killed. DH has contacted him. He is supposed to look at it. And hoping I can put horses back on the pastures again in a couple of weeks.
Today I need to get videos of John's 4H rabbits in case Purdue won't let us meet in person.... he's taking 11.


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> Now DH can mow the weeds in the new hay field....what's left of it.... the neighboring farmer put on weed killer on a breezey day... a whole corner was killed.



In North Carolina, that sort of thing is highly illegal, and your neighbor could be facing a hefty fine if the authorities found out.


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> Wow, everyone else is getting all our rain.


It isn't us!!!!! What little spit we got last evening was visible as wet spots on the dry, dry dirt. We have some chance of up to .3" tonight and tomorrow. Supposed to only get to 80° tomorrow which will be a welcome change from 90° we've had the last several days. I don't last but a couple of hours out in the sun at 85° or more and humid.



Baymule said:


> @Bruce, I can’t share a chainsaw with my son. He lives 3 hours away.


I got myself confused!! Somehow it was set in my head that BJ got you the electric saw. Even though when I look back at your original post I see you said your son bought it for you. And BJ got an ice maker. OK, I got it now 



Bunnylady said:


> In North Carolina, that sort of thing is highly illegal, and your neighbor could be facing a hefty fine if the authorities found out.


How about not IF but WHEN?? If the neighbor doesn't make good on the lost hay (and will the grass even grow back without reseeding after enough time has passed to get the herbicide out of the ground?) I'd be contacting someone in authority. Of course that ASSUMES such liability for killing off your neighbor's crops exists in their state.


----------



## Mini Horses

I raked the garden with the mower & attachment..   Then, T-storms, again.    Thunder, lightening, hard, hard rain -- about 45 min worth.    So, maybe I need to just stay out of this garden because I'm surely flipping a switch each time.    every day.   Did I move to FL?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It rained last night and it is very cool outside. We will have the neighbor kid working with us this morning. We borrowed Robert's tiller and will use it to clean out the sheep barn. We tested it yesterday. When we clean the sheep barn, the top layers are loose and dry, there is no smell. The lower layers are hard packed and we have to pry it up in big chunks, it has a earthy smell, but still doesn't stink. It's hard to spread in chunks. While our son was here, he suggested getting the tiller and breaking it up, then scooping it up. I want to use it on pasture and chunks just don't spread very well. So we tried it and he had a great suggestion. Anyhoo, that's what we'll be doing this morning! I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee.
DH knows the farmer...a big farm with thousands of acres....DH works on their equipment... so we'll see. Fortunately it was only the short side of the field.... but still sucks.  There's laws here too, but better to work it out in person and have a decent relationship with them. DH would spot treat along the pastures at our old place and is willing to do that here too.  DH took the zero turn and mowed the weeds that were coming in since we got a bit of rain. Need to get chores going, have riding lessons this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine, humidity, still and muggy.  84 already.    

Chores almost done.....still need to milk.   Coffee first!


----------



## thistlebloom

We have a little thunder rumbling. Unusual for us in the morning. Another work day, then I'm taking tomorrow off. I have made a hard, sad decision about my Luke horse. Meeting the vet here tomorrow morning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> We have a little thunder rumbling. Unusual for us in the morning. Another work day, then I'm taking tomorrow off. I have made a hard, sad decision about my Luke horse. Meeting the vet here tomorrow morning.


Oh no , so sorry to read your post....I hope you don't  HAVE to make any decisions,  keeping my fingers crossed for Luke, you will be in my thoughts today ...


----------



## thistlebloom

Thank you Barb    .  
No, the decision is firm. His coffin bones have rotated in his front hooves and he is lame. He also has had a lot of trouble getting up due to arthritis in his hocks and stifles. He is fat and glossy and bright eyed, and it makes me cry, but I think better now, than to let him slide into a lot of pain and misery and it turns into an emergency call.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> Thank you Barb    .
> No, the decision is firm. His coffin bones have rotated in his front hooves and he is lame. He also has had a lot of trouble getting up due to arthritis in his hocks and stifles. He is fat and glossy and bright eyed, and it makes me cry, but I think better now, than to let him slide into a lot of pain and misery and it turns into an emergency call.


I really feel for you,  bless your heart my friend...the best decisions  are often the hardest...may Luke run free and wild till you meet again


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I want to use it on pasture and chunks just don't spread very well.


Chunks spread just fine, they just don't cover a large area like fine stuff  I think the tilling before spreading idea is a good one. 

@thistlebloom I'm so sorry about your horse. Going to be really hard to lose your friend but I can see your decision. It isn't like he is a little 5 pound dog that you can pick up and move around. 

rain started around 6 AM  and was pretty steady for a time. Then it stopped, dripping now. I'll have to check the rain gauge (AKA above ground pool) to see how much we got. Seems like it was heavy enough and long enough to soak into the ground and I won't need to water the garden for a few days. Hi today about 80 but under that the next 3 days


----------



## CntryBoy777

@promiseacres I agree with ya....it is unfortunate, but we all do make mistakes and it seems we all lack "foresight" sometimes....it really eats at me when others suffer from mine....if we expect forgiveness, then we must be willing to forgive others....it seems these days too many are unwilling to do that....  

@Baymule ya know...it is in his DNA....

@thistlebloom ....it is certainly very sad about Luke, but ya knew this day was coming and the "hard decision" sure eats at ya, but it surely is the right thing to do and I stand with my arm around your shoulders as I have stood in those "shoes".....

@Bruce , we had a realfeel of 90 last night at 12:30am and no relief in sight....the dust is to stay south of Florida and not be an issue....just spose to make for interesting sunrises and sunsets....which we don't get to see with all the trees around here....🤣


----------



## promiseacres

@thistlebloom  I'm so very sorry...  
 I lunged our rotten morgan this morning while the kids had their lesson... he was off...dragging one of his back toe a bit... not sure what to think about that.  He refused to canter which is not like him.


----------



## Baymule

Oh my. @thistlebloom i am so sorry. Big hugs my friend.


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom  this is always so very hard, even when it is the best and done with love. I am so very sorry. I feel your pain and hurt with you.  Been there myself.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on 
Got a bit more rain yesterday evening. Nice to not to have to water the garden.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. @thistlebloom how are you doing this morning? Sending love your way.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast & cooler this AM -- only 71 out there & probably won't hit 80.  That's the good part.   Scattered rain, of course.  Seems a lot of us have this lingering moisture.  I'm certain we'll be complaining of "no rain" in hot Aug/Sept around here.       I would be ok with it all if the weather would JUST let me get my planting finished!  Really, I would!

For now, I'm planning to work 1/2 a day, then see if I was "scattered' on. If not -- or if light -- I may still get to what seems my passion right now, a garden.   I want some wheat straw for mulch.  Alas, with weather many farmers haven't been able to harvest.   It's expensive at TSC, chopped & compressed. May still get one bag for the immediate needs.   


This CV19 stuff has a LOT of gardeners -- many new ones -- keeping a lot of prices up on a lot of things.  By now we usually have some discounts going.  Not seeing it.  Plus some items are sold out.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thistlebloom i am so sorry.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. @thistlebloom how are you doing this morning? Sending love your way.



I'm ok so far, thanks   
Vet arrives at 9:30. Our wonderful neighbors brought their backhoe over yesterday and dug the hole. They have had to bury a few of their own and so know what to expect. Paul will finish things up and doesn't want me to be there, so Karlene will hang out with me and offer moral support. I'm hoping to hold it together and not be a blubbering mess throughout until I'm alone.
Then I can fall apart.
I gave the horses a bath yesterday afternoon since it's finally warm enough, and I want Luke to be his most handsome self.


----------



## Bunnylady

Run fast across the rainbow bridge, Luke.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are absolutely Thrilled here today.......it is spose to get to 96 with a realfeel around 110....our 1st "heat advisory" of the year........isn't it simply Exciting??....I sure hope everybody has an equally Wonderful day!!....well, not literally of course....it will be 73 inside as long as the AC continues to run...

I know it will be difficult for awhile @thistlebloom , but it is better to think of the Good memories and the relief of him no longer suffering....I truly hope ya can embrace a better day really soon...


----------



## Mini Horses

Got home late afternoon and boy, was I "scattered" on!   Drove home in it from 20 miles out.  Had stopped raining here but, sure had been around. 

Went out & picked a dozen squash...fried some with onion for dinner.     First picking.  Hurray!

Before I left for work I put new hatch & hen in a pen so all would be safe.  Cute little fluffy butts.  Will take pics later. Only 4 of 6 eggs hatched but, that's better than the hen with one chick.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Harvested our first cucumber yesterday. It didn't last long.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We will be working in the sheep barn today, tilling up the hard pack, shoveling it onto the mule and spreading it in a pasture. We did a bit of this on Wednesday and using the tiller is the best way to go. We will clean the whole barn, lime it, then put down pine shavings and start over. It may take a week or so, due to weather or other things we have to do, but we'll get it done. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Harvested our first cucumber yesterday. It didn't last long.


Don't even have plants big enough to flower yet!


----------



## promiseacres

storms coming so got out, chores done and then cleaned rabbit cages. 
House work this morning then this afternoon I'm taking 1 rabbit to meet his new owner, a friend from MI and another that will be getting picked up from another breeder for transport to Tennessee.  Then I'm having dinner with a friend.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee. I'll take two today.
I survived yesterday all right. My neighbor, whose husband dug the hole for Luke came to be with me, even though I told her I was alright alone. We sat and chatted while waiting for the vet, then I got a call saying a big emergency had come up at the vet hospital and the vet wouldn't be here until 4:30. 

Anyway, it's behind me and I'm still weepy at unexpected moments, but so thankful for the compassion and generosity of neighbors, and the vets skill and understanding. The thing went quickly, and Luke eased out very gently, and here I go tearing up again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lots of hugs and prayer heading your way thistle.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thistle  I hope you can feel the warmth & love we are all sending you.  

It never goes away but, the loss will lessen it's hold.   I know I'm gonna be greeted by a lot of wonderful animals when I cross that bridge!   You will, too.

The last older stallion I lost 3 years ago was a tiny, tiny sweetheart who spoke to me every morning.   In the quiet of daylight, I can still hear his soft nickers in the barn.     I can smile by remembering our good life together.  Luke will never leave you, he will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> and the vet wouldn't be here until 4:30


Oh geez. It is hard enough to steel yourself for the set time but then to have to sit and wait  Must have been really hard, I'm glad your friend was there with you.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry about Luke. It is a hard thing to do, doing right by our dear friends. We want to be selfish and keep them forever, but it is not to be. Luke had a good life with you, he was loved and well cared for. One day, he will be waiting for you to carry you to eternity with our Father.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It is an inevitable part of having animals, and having favorites. We will most times outlive them. You all are a very caring bunch .


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! We will be in the sheep barn again today, tilling the hard pack, shoveling it into the back of the mule and spreading it on pasture. Hard, hot, dirty, muscle aching work. The neighbor kid is a fantastic help and is eager to get his boat trailer. LOL LOL He has 3 more days and it is his. Then we will start over on the deep litter in the barn. It is a valuable resource, composting in place, the guineas and chickens keep the top layers turned, dry and not smelling. We dig it out as needed, don't know why we have never thought of tilling it in place before so it would spread easier. Duh. I told my sister about what we are doing yesterday on the phone, she was not impressed. There isn't many people i know that would get excited or even come close to understanding. LOL LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. No work for dh so I got sleep in. Was home at 8 last night had a fun evening with my friend. We have a lot in common. Good to talk to someone who can relate. My girls have a birthday party to attend today, storms coming again. Good to get more rain.  Plan getting 4h projects done too. And make a plan for DH'S "vacation " time he's taking off the first week of July


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all coffee sounds amazing. I need to get new shoes or something might go back to wear my anckle braces getting to were they hurt when i first wake up near enough where i can walk. I know better to then to wear cowboy boots but until we go shoe shopping its the only shoes i have. (Weak ankles since i was a kid and also i walk on my instep instead of the outside of the sole of one's foot) 
Anyways on another note some one coming today to get the fish tank so cleaning like a mad person is on the list for today and also need to get the tank and fish ready to go. Most of the fish are ok to go but one well i am gonna cry we had him for 8year(got him when we got married) and he has a personality that i fell in love with his very bossy and has alot of additude lol. I like challenges can you tell. But if we move were we are talking about (4hr trip from here) he wouldn't make it at his age the stress would likely kill him.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> There isn't many people i know that would get excited or even come close to understanding. LOL LOL



Yeah, I think you have to be a fellow "animal person" to understand our obsession with poop.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, I'm about finished and got to get the day started. I have twenty pounds of chicken leg quarters, bought on sale a month or so back, to cook and can for the dogs today. I need the freezer room. I got another 10 pound bag in there somewhere, but didn't want to tackle 30 pounds today.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> But if we move were we are talking about (4hr trip from here) he wouldn't make it at his age the stress would likely kill him.


4 hours away? In what direction?


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine, 75 with very light breeze -- smells clean and crisp  -- so why do I feel lazy??   Had a big glass of fresh, cold milk waiting for coffee to brew.  Right now, I'm just looking around and thinking I need to mow the grass but, don't even think I will.  I'd probably use a hammock, if I had one.  Guess we all have these days.  Enjoy the view!   Maybe coffee will help -- getting that now.

We've had a lot of daily rains for over two weeks, couple dry hot days  now and the pastures have ramped up in response.   While the animals eat all they want, there is way too much left. (Shame I don't hay)   I now need to block some fields and begin the rotation part again.  Since I've removed some fence, will have to rethink the old/new setup for rotation.

Maybe I should do that while I have this "just sit and think" mood going on.    Have these weaner goat kids to separate move, also.   Hmmm.   Need to call & see if auction happening next month or two.

Ahhhh......the coffee is good.   Sip, sip.      Slow day ahead.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

DH is wanting to go either north towards bastrop or east towards  Nacogdoches. There is one east i am watching its currently at 39,000 and they will to owner fiance but we need to finish getting all the money for a down payment. We getting rid of things and getting ready for now. So far thats the plan. We don't know what God has planned so when we have the money down payment the right place will show up.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> He has 3 more days and it is his.


And you'll never see him again 



Baymule said:


> There isn't many people i know that would get excited or even come close to understanding.


We are here for you Bay 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> and also i walk on my instep instead of the outside of the sole of one's foot


Sounds like you need some custom orthotics!


----------



## farmerjan

I am mostly flatfooted and walk more on the inside/arch of my foot.  My chiropractor got me to do molds for my feet, and got the inserts to go in the shoes and after about a week of getting used to wearing them, as it is different from the way I was "normally" walking, I find now that I can't go without them or I hurt real bad.  It will change a little after the ankle replacement, but probably more after the knees so am not pushing to do anything yet.  I can not walk in shoes without the inserts now.  They aren't cheap, but my chiropractor does it as a service.... doesn't make but a few dollars on them.  They are around 80-100 a pair, and the other 2 foot doctors I had used in the past were getting over 300 a pair.  Talk about making some moeny for about 15 min worth of time and mailing the impressions in.  You can get them and do them yourself too. (the impressions I mean, then send them in and they will ship them directly to you).


----------



## Mini Horses

Ah -- yes!!  inserts.   Alignment is everything.   Keep/get the feet squared up &  the ankles, knees hips & back will thank you!   Sometimes you don't realize the impact this can have -- or that eventually it will be an issues for all those areas.   Actually, you will have some soreness a short time after you first use them because the joints, muscles, tendons that were accommodating the feet now have to get back in line.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Riding lesson and 4h stuff to get done. Garden is doing well, need to make our Cole slaw. Then maybe I will freeze the extra cabbage... all 4 early heads are ready.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I've been up since 5:30, paid bills,  drank coffee and been on BYH. Having a leisurely morning, got to do outside chores, then we'll go to town, go to the post office, walmart and come home. 

@Bruce this kid loves to hang out with us and has worked with us the past two summers. Yes, we will see him again. 


@Jesusfreak101 move to east Texas!! Then you'll be close to ME! LOL When you find a place, do directions to Lindale and that's how close we'll be to each other. We could visit!


----------



## Mini Horses

New brand coffee today, I'm liking it.  Great taste.    I slept well, that makes everything better.  

Hot, sunny & dry.  Hope to get a tiny bit of running done for a little feed -- truck came in -- and some parts for a little fix job I hope to get done today.   Then, inside! 

Yeah, AC makes house chores sound a little better than the outside list!     Plus need to do.

Hope everyone has a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Bruce this kid loves to hang out with us and has worked with us the past two summers. Yes, we will see him again.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Today we are going to start on cleaning out the main part of the sheep barn and spread it on Pasture #2. I got clothes in the washer, got another couple of loads to do. I dunno know if I'll get to them today or not. Need to water the garden, my Kentucky Wonder beans fell over, I drove in 2 T-posts, but haven't picked them up and tied them to the 2 posts yet. The fun never stops. Think I'll go scramble some eggs.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule you are doing great, getting things done.
I need to get in the garden, picked peas, a cabbage and a zucchini yesterday. Made the Cole slaw. Still need to tattoo bunnies and take a couple of 4h videos. John's 4H project due tomorrow are ready. DH is taking off 10ish days starting Thursday.  We'll be getting things done too.


----------



## Baymule

10 days off! Any hope of working on the inside of the house? I would be pitching a tent, to live on that farm!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> 10 days off! Any hope of working on the inside of the house? I would be pitching a tent, to live on that farm!


It's on the list to get started on it, we talked about camping out there but between chores and DH not fitting the camper bed....we'll probably just come home to sleep. We are going to fix my hay barn door and get the trailer floor done also. But going to get the new well tank in at the farm and start tearing down walls. Debated on not worrying about my trailer but I do need that option to get on the trails.


----------



## Mini Horses

Seasonal today hot/humid.  

Garden producing squash  and zucs have started.   No rain for a couple days....good we've had too much, too often....but tomorrow it returns.   

Bought some local hay yesterday.  Lovely orchard/alf mix.   Glad I only got 15 bales!!   Loaded to truck & off to storage at home.  Let me tell you, those 60-65# bales are a hefty load!!   They come off easier than on the truck --     If there was a day I would have liked a strong man here, yesterday was it!  But I must be stronger than I look or feel -- it's done.

I'm "crowd grazing" a couple paddocks.    Pastures are crazy with this weather.   GOT to mow the yard!!  Got to work that in.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I know I should be working on house work today but.... it's so nice outside and cool I might play hooky and work outside instead. Lol okay so we were checking in the garden for ripe tomatoes and I told my four year old son that if he saw any tomatoes on the ground to pick them up and they could ripen inside well i should have said if you saw any that fell off the plant lol he started picking them off the plant because alot of them are touching the ground lol he was do happy lol. My bad I had to correct my self and him on it. Lol oh well they still ripen.


----------



## thistlebloom

I can't believe it's raining. Really messes with my work plans, so I guess no free day Thursday as I'd hoped, to ride and do yard work. Today will be my free day and looks like housework and bill paying on the agenda. I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh @thistlebloom ...rain would be very welcoming  here, kindly send it our way when you are finished  with it


----------



## thistlebloom

I am so finished! Of course a month of "heat" Idaho style will have me whining and wishing it would rain, lol.


----------



## rachels.haven

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I know I should be working on house work today but.... it's so nice outside and cool I might play hooky and work outside instead. Lol okay so we were checking in the garden for ripe tomatoes and I told my four year old son that if he saw any tomatoes on the ground to pick them up and they could ripen inside well i should have said if you saw any that fell off the plant lol he started picking them off the plant because alot of them are touching the ground lol he was do happy lol. My bad I had to correct my self and him on it. Lol oh well they still ripen.




That is classic. Time for fried green tomatoes for dinner, courtesy of the children! There might be a good way to oven bake tomatoes like oven baked fries if frying is too messy and time consuming for you.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Turning in John's 4H electric project and getting groceries. And then meatpen bunnies go and get tattooed this evening. We got our videos all finished but not uploaded.... got all the show bunnies ready, tattooed all but the meatpen. Records are mostly ready. It's an interesting year. But it's something.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We will work in the sheep barn again today. Then we'll take off for a week. We go to Fort Worth tomorrow to pick up our 3 grand daughters! Our DD and DSIL will come next Tuesday, spend the night, then leave Wednesday morning for Missouri to go visit friends. We shall resume tilling the hard pack and spreading it on pasture next week. We will enjoy our grand daughters!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yay coffee, okay so th is headed to talk us again today. He didn't get home till 12am last night I fell asleep waiting for him ops. The kids and I will be going to the bank and possibly going to our local feed store. Still have to many chores to catch up on. We still planning to see my parents this weekend so far hopefully they continue but we shall see.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee -- fresh and good!  Have some.

Slept until 8:30! Wow.  Mainly due to not going to bed until 2.am.  MUST retrain self -- get to bed by 10 & back up at 6.  This stay at home crap has screwed up my schedules, work out, at home, everything.    Boo!  

Home today and wasting daylight.     Seems ok, right now. 

Still haven't mowed grass.  Yard will need to be hayed if this keeps up.  Plus, I've discovered "something" is moving in under the big coop.  Yep, holes under, in & out.  ???  Skunk?  Rabbit?  Haven't seen....just in last 3 days.  Don't know what to bait in a trap....guess several things.   No cams.  I'm thinking to toss a bunch of mothballs in there.   Not much of anything will stay with that.   Also considered, a hose -- maybe flood "it" out.   What fun!   

Time to go.   Move goats to other pastures -- both groups.  May trim some hooves, depends on who I can convince to be penned for it.  Plenty to do.....


----------



## Bruce

Probably not a rabbit, research says you (like us) have Eastern Cottontails and they don't tunnel. Skunks usually don't either. Odds are good that you have a groundhog (or a few!). Good luck and watch that you don't drop into a tunnel and break a leg.


----------



## Mini Horses

Actually, I have a LOT of groundhogs not far...maybe 400 feet.....all along a big ditch embankment by an unused RR track.   Way bigger holes -- but, possible.   I need a sniper to sit out there & wait.

I see the hogs on occassion.  Huge holes over there.  Dinner anyone?


----------



## thistlebloom

Another rainy day  . But the good news is my housework is done (ok I _could_ dust all the high stuff that nobody can see...) and the laundry is caught up. If laundry can ever be caught up, seems there's always more "seed" material for the next crop.
I texted my big job and said I'd be there Friday, and she said just take the week off because she doesn't want me to get sick working in the rain. Which is hilarious. If she could see me working on spring cleanups before she arrives for the summer...  They really have nooo idea what's involved in maintaining their property.
But I don't mind being home. It's Kid#2 for dinner day anyway and maybe the rain will let up and I can play with Syringa and maybe mow some weeds too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Have 2nd cup in hand. Just getting daylight here. A muggy 69, thanks to late day showers. Fast, hard, wet! Well, garden got it's needed watering and I had finished mowing the yard!   Good timing.

It was hot and I was filthy after outside work all day yesterday.  Like so dirty I felt I couldn't work on anything else until I showered!   So grimy.  I can assure you all the dust wasn't just dirt & I sweated into a mud pie.   Showered, then rains came....so, just watched it rain while I ate.   Then, closed coops and done for the day!  Done -- as in pooped from all the heat as it was  95 out there most of the day.  But got a lot off my list besides the mowing.   Hope to get the trimmer doing it's job today.  The list grows, I swear.   Always something for tomorrow.

Can't believe it's  July already.  Half of 2020 is over.  Hasn't been a good half either, with all the sickness & commotion.      Holiday weekend coming up.  Hope everyone can find a way to enjoy & celebrate.  I'll probably work outside and have a cold beer.  Yeah, real partier.


----------



## promiseacres

First day of DH's time off. He made coffee. Chores and back in the garden for weeding. We've been eating zucchini and yellow squash, Cole slaw too. Always nice to start the eating.   DH needs to get the two vehicles he bought from his Grandpa's transferred to his name so the bmv for him. Jocelyn has speech and then dentist appointments for two of the kids.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Morning everyone!!  No veggies here yet..well lettuce, onions...tiny zucchini..🤣.  Sunflowers are coming up nicely but those darned rabbits are biting at the stems?  Chris runs down with the gun, but the6 are gone.  Ugh...

thought I’d throw up a few Picture of some new piglets...we also got a new boar..he’s a beautiful Juliana!  The goats are doing great...the ”Rabbitry “ is hoppin🤣. Getting in some new stock today 🎉.
ok, everyone have a great day!!  Don’t work too hard!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Meeting in Fort Worth to pick up granddaughters today. We need the rest! We miss them so much, we are looking forward to their visit.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Duckfarmerpa1   oooohhhh, love that bunny with the white nose and huge blue eyes!!     

@Baymule enjoy the week with the grands!   Take the time to enjoy them, barns can wait.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1   oooohhhh, love that bunny with the white nose and huge blue eyes!!
> 
> @Baymule enjoy the week with the grands!   Take the time to enjoy them, barns can wait.


Oh, she’s my VM Castor Mini Rex...she was due two days ago..but, ugh no signs.  Her breeding pair is a VM BEW...I was really hoping to see some nice kits!  Ugh....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Good morning y’all. Meeting in Fort Worth to pick up granddaughters today. We need the rest! We miss them so much, we are looking forward to their visit.


As I recall the kids are pretty good a wearing you out too  But at least they can do it in the house where it is cooler.
Give them a big hug from all your BYH friends.


----------



## farmerjan

Hope you have a great week with the girls @Baymule .  It's been weeks so they will have grown a bunch, you will see all sorts of differences.... and they will probably be VERY GLAD to come back to the farm and "do stuff".  Plus the garden vegs will  need picking and such.... and "watering".....
Yeah, things like "kiddie pools" are in short supply here too since there is all the stay at home stuff, and several of our "community pools" are  not opening up this year.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, nice to sleep in a bit. 
Girls get to have their projects in, mini and Cloverbud so they'll get "judged" & sent home. But it's something. 
Should get dressed and outside, need to clean rabbit cages after chores. These 80 and 90 degree days are absolutely ucky. Summer is hear.


----------



## Baymule

Slept till 7! Watching Tom and Jerry cartoons, goes great with morning coffee.  I bought extra bread, the girls love cinnamon toast for breakfast. Taking the 13 year old to a friend’s to spend the night. Tomorrow night she’ll have a friend spend the night here. Sunday she’ll spend with Neighbors in her old neighborhood, quite the social butterfly!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I made some masks the other day I am not thrilled about it but tired of dh not going shopping until we out of things drives me nuts. So i made masks for the kids and I that well are extremely breathable lol i don't have to be cdc correct just enough to make the crazy liberal mayor leave the business alone. The genus put an order that if a for every person inside a business not wearing a mask the business would be charge1000-5000 per person. Ego masks. I typed this yesterday but didn't post if apparently any ways there an new executive order requiring masks in tx. Apparently that was made yesterday about 2:30 but neither i nor dh had heard it till 11pm last night. I am not thrill with than govener for giving into that. Most place already require it but to have it we required by the govener or law is just nuts. Okay moving on.  Dh is off today and we be hanging out maybe hitting the stores but might wait i don't know we need a few things. Suppose to go to parents house tomorrow. Also I finally put the binding on my daughter quilt so yay. I have three more quilts i want to make for now. Along with sever Christmas gifts and a few other household things. I need more fabric mm and stuffing and you know some odds and ends.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> These 80 and 90 degree days are absolutely ucky. Summer is hear.




They are.   BUT I still prefer them to 30 degree ones!       Yeah, I'm better at showering off sweat than shivering from cold.   Trying not to complain.   Let's just say, adjusting the time we work out there can be difficult.    Humidity is what I'd like to be able to adjust!!!  AC does that for me and I usually keep my AC temp in the 73-74 range -- just cooler.

Speaking of temps -- it's to be 93 today with feel like of 98.  I'm sweating just thinking about that.       Have some work to go do, means I'm inside most of day.  Should be cooler when I get home.

I need to get sunglasses.....the glare is horrid on these sun days.  May remember to do that today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I read an article yesterday that just gave me "warm feelings" for the future of the "leadership" of this nation....it seems that high school and college students in AL are having "Covid parties"....they are trying to gather and intentionally catch the virus........when they showup at the party they put $$ in a pot and the 1st person that tests positive gets the pot of $$.....so much for "higher education" and the "leadership of tomorrow".....sure hope I'm outta here before the BS gets too deep, tho it seems it is up to the ankles now and rising...


----------



## Bruce

Find those brilliant soles an uninhabited island to have their party on and live there for the next month or so until they have cleared themselves of the virus ... or died from it. 

They may not have severe illness if they get it but do they care that they could kill other people, including their own family members? I guess not.



Baymule said:


> Slept till 7!


How the heck did the little one allow that??


----------



## rachels.haven

They don't have to party. All they have to do is start school. Inside all day, closed building with hundreds of others. Less fun though?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How the heck did the little one allow that??



She was absolutely worn out. She is laying on her Papaw now watching Disney cartoons. I bought them an 8x8 tent today. It’s set up in our room for them to “camp out”. They love it and are going to sleep i it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is Papaw gonna "camp out" with em?... 🤣


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Happy Independence Day! 
Be safe!


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Is Papaw gonna "camp out" with em?... 🤣


Getting in and out, much less sleeping on the floor, would be a challenge. It wound up the 13 year went to a friend’s house, the 5 year slept alone in the middle bedroom and the 3 year old gave the tent a pass and slept next to me. LOL 

Thanks for the coffee. We had a big Polar Bear drooling dog in the house last night and will again tonight. The neighbors blow up the neighborhood.


----------



## thistlebloom

Beautiful sunshiney day today! At last!
The good news is our nearest neighbors, who have a passion for huge fireworks, are blowing up stuff at their camping property on a river, so yay for only more distant explosions!
They invited the neighborhood to come out for swimming and loud explosive displays, but I think we'll pass. Not really our thing, plus there will be about a jillion people running around, which is definitely not our thing.
Kid#2 is coming for grilled kabobs and other goodies, so we'll just hang out here and stuff ourselves.  Kid#1 is working a fire around Las Vegas, so he will be in our prayers and thoughts.

Thanks for the coffee! Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Birthday USA.... and hopefully we will continue to have more.

I am not a big "loud noises" fireworks person either, prefer to see them from a distance over the tree tops... So many here have cancelled and Va law "does not allow " fireworks that shoot into the air etc for any private owners.  Of course, everyone goes over the line to the Carolinas and wherever else to get them.  But not on my agenda of necessities.  

Had a busy day, documented on my journal.... Hope everyone appreciates the real meaning of our INDEPENDENCE DAY


----------



## CntryBoy777

....figured all could use a laugh or smile, at least....and does sound like something that I would do....  ...we are having a somewhat "traditional" banana pudding for the Day and thought about "sharing" some....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Good day, went over to Josh's grandparents, they were moved to the nursing home in March.  so his Mom and uncle have been cleaning out their house. It's a mess as they had like 10 cats. We were given their dining room table, hoping to refinish it and get rid of the cat smell.    but it was good to see the family and the kids were hugging everyone by the end. My mil is terrified she might give us the virus.
Ended the day attending fireworks put on by our town. 
Today we're going to church and then this evening we're picking up John's 4H electric project, then going to see a pony....possibly to purchase for Jocelyn.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mid 70s & muggy at 6:30.  Getting hotter--upper 80s.  It's normal for this time of year.     Rains are holding off until Wed..ish.   So watering what there is in garden until.  

Neighbor did a few fireworks last night.  Not many, not real loud.  

Do have a groundhog that has decided i t wanted to move over here.  I'm going to get rid of it....ASAP.   THEN, backhoe & refill the tunnel.  It isn't under the big coop -- thankfully   -- but not far and in a "can get to" place.    Guess I need to plan to thin out the ones along the old RR track.  Not wanting more settling in.    First in 20 yrs, so not bad I guess.


----------



## Baymule

Hot and dry here. Sure need rain!


----------



## Mini Horses

Just because -- we all need a smile.  Some of the new crew getting their indoctrination tour.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now @Baymule there ain't a stingy bone in my body.....we have been about 18days with heat and humidity and dewpoints in mid to upper 70s.....we got about an inch today and more to come the next few days....I'll hang on to the inch, but ya can have what comes tomorrow..... ....Gabbie's track needed a good soaking........and Joyce's garden is waning, even with her watering....uummm...spritzing it daily.........she hasn't adjusted to the sandy soil, mind is still on the clay.....I have tried to be of assistance, but it is her "box of sand", so I just keep it to myself...........seems the older we get there is less importance placed on "having to be right", and "discussing" so many "unimportant issues".....and the "guess I'll just do it myself, then"...goes by the wayside, cause ya can't "keep up" with your own list, so "monitoring" someone else's is futile.........I keep telling my brother, that the old folks Lied to us.....cause, these years ain't so "golden"....but, we get by and enjoy the days we have as best we can and instead of getting mad, we just laugh....we've been thru so much that our committment to each other is the most important thing...anything else is just "gravy on the taters".....  


@Mini Horses they are so sweet!!....


----------



## Baymule

Them golden years ain’t so golden unless you mean the two gold crowns I’ve got. LOL LOL 

We got rain! A brief hard rain, lots of lightening, but we got rain!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey baymule you and cowboy need to send some here. Fields are dieing.


----------



## Baymule

Grass was all curled up here, established pastures were still ok. We spread sheep barn compost clean out on pastures, I can’t wait to get outside and look it all over! 

Good morning y’all! Coffee is ready!


----------



## Mini Horses

Same hot & dry here!  From news, looks like mid-up 90s from Gulf to New England way.   Garden watering is needed if we want to get anything...but, even then, with the heat bloom sets are poor, hens don't want to lay and goats are laying in the shade at every opportunity.    Well, I'm understanding it!!   I believe I sweat off a pound a day out there.  They say -- Wed & Thu we will get rain, little cooler.  Hey, it's summer!

Left a water hose running late day, so at 1AM I was out for that.  Saw a resident fox.....it was looking for a chicken, I'm pretty sure!  But coops had been closed long before.  It needs to stop visiting!   

One of my hens felt the need to go broody for 2nd time this yr.  She just tries to steal another's nest.   I put her on her own nest last night.   So far, she's accepted it.  Hope it's one she returns to on her daily "off" time.   If not, she'll get penned.  Cage is ready.

 Two hens are already setting -- the one trying to be stolen (talk about upset!) and another in the coop.   2 batches in next 2 weeks.  A 3rd week after, if this errant hen sits still on "hers"!   If you aren't laying, then be hatching!!!!!  Several 4 yr olds laying well but, surely their time is limited.  Need replacements.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee, 3 nights of fireworks so grateful for a day to sleep in.  Tomorrow will be rabbit show day. Then fair is finished other than tractor driving, which starts Friday.  John's electric project not only got grand of his division but also was reserve grand of all the electric projects.


----------



## Baymule

It’s raining. The little girls are watching cartoons. The dogs all wanted in, what the heck. It’s wet dog party day. 

The dogs are taking up the floor space. If you look closely, just past the little ones red popsicle, you can see Trips feet. The girls are coloring, petting dogs and watching cartoons. What a nice day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

What @Baymule , ya didn't believe that I'd share with ya today?....I said that I would....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dog carpet!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all! It rained more last night! Coffee is ready! Trip is in the house hiding from thunder monsters, but I think the rain is done.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule. 4H rabbit show this morning.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Rabbit show went well. Lots of blue ribbons. 
Started to fix my hay shed door, it's been a tarp with a cattle panel for several years. 
Trying to get started sinner than later, this heat sucks.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee this morning before I hurry off to work.   A store is getting and entire reset -- every shelf, aisles moving, place is packed....things move as you wander thru.    Hope FedEx got there with the product to set -- otherwise, a wasted drive to the store.   Such is this work.

HOT here and rain coming....NC will get a lot, they say...then we get tonight and looks like a wash out tomorrow.      Never know until it happens.  But we need the rain right now.  

Have 4 hens setting & 2 with chicks.   Fox got 5 from me earlier in Spring.  So down 11 layers!   That's a lot of eggs.   Hope some customers go on vacation!   Don't think I will have their usual to buy for this week.   Oh, well, WallyWorld has them at about 75cent a doz.  That always makes them appreciate the fresh ones more!  Big taste difference.   Need to text to see if there is a goat auction this weekend.  Would like to take some of these bucklings!!!   At this point, $$ I get isn't critical, just get them gone! 

Everyone enjoy all you can for the day!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Congratulations on the blue ribbons @promiseacres !! 
Drizzling soft rain here, I’ll take rain in any form. DD and DSIL are headed this way, will be late this evening. They have to stop at Ikea in Dallas for a piece to a bed they bought for the 13 year old. I picked a wash pan of tomatoes yesterday, some green beans and a bunch of eggplant. I need to can the green beans, freeze the eggplant and spread the tomatoes to finish ripening. I quarter, peel and deseed the tomatoes, bag up and freeze until I get enough to can. Got about a dozen that are ready now, I can get them done today while Looney Tunes entertains the little girls and Papaw watches them through his eyelids. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Far enough west from the coast we shouldn't get any of what @Mini Horses is looking at.  Hazy sun/clouds here.  Son cut hay yesterday, I am going up to rake in a little bit.  Underside ought to dry once I get it turned up to sun.  He plans to bale it late tomorrow.  50% chance rain/showers on Friday????  Hot and muggy here today.... 😅


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well looking at two options one i am trying to figure out how to get it to work. I need to keep the calf in the field she gotten to pushy to keep in the well animal yard we should call it and to move to the pasture. Today granted I didn't want the kids out there but what i say doesn't always get obeyed. Josiah my 2  yr old was playing in the back yard. No were near the calf as i moving the animals to pasture(i was right there pretty much) little lady walks over to him away from where i am directing her mid you. I see him and before i can do anything she very gently head butts him but it's the act of head butting that has me thinking freezer as of right now. I am not okay with what she did nor was I okay with him being where he was. But that's what happened he ok just fell down and that's what i am-looking at now. I am concerned about leaving her and bucking in front pasture as its not predator proof but at the rate of it being them or the human kids yup not challenge there on who I pick.


----------



## rachels.haven

I don't think kids and cattle mix anyway. She's probably better off in the pasture, and maybe she'd like a fancy halter or something to help you get a handle on her. Pink or purple could be fun.
Like this one.

Or this one if she's bigger.


----------



## Bunnylady

Not raining here right now, but clouds and rumblings not too far away. I look at the radar picture and gee - guess where the center of rotation is? Dagnabbit, go away, already!!I couldn't care less if it ever gets a name or not, I just want it outta here!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep @Bunnylady, you guys are getting it before me!   But the bands are heavy.  Go a couple miles of rain where you can't even see, then into the sunshine, like the door opened or closed.  Of course, internet is ??? when it even thinks it will rain.   Supposed to be a lot more here tomorrow.  Well, garden could use it.

Update from morning....no products delivered to store, couldn't finish that job.  Did others.  AND NOW??  DD has customers wanting 6 doz eggs tomorrow and mine wants 3...ain't gonna happen!    Guess I "thought up" this event.... so, here it is.

 While pondering "everything in the world", driving here & there -- I'm thinking WHY is there a shortage of change? Stores here have signs that there is a change shortage. I mean, all these people at home & businesses closed....people ordering on line with plastic.....just what happened to the change out there? Suddenly we have a "change shortage?" 

Whatever!!


----------



## Bunnylady

I know, right? Who are the people who were keeping change circulating, and are they now hoarding it? Are there suddenly more people dealing in cash for some reason? If so, who are they?


----------



## farmerjan

Could be the change shortage is from rumors that the dollar may lose out as the currency of the world...and that would make the paper dollars worth less but the actual coins worth more even though they aren't really silver or copper anymore....
Plus with so much closed up, they haven't been getting change into the businesses, and haven't been going to the bank to get change for daily business transactions....and the easiest thing to do is throw your change into a jar..... people save money that way.  I know when I waitressed, all my change went into a jar and I could count out $100 easy every month... sometimes that is the only way people do save?????
I do bring all my change home and go through it for my coin collection books;  then it gets rolled and I take it to the bank every so often to put a sizeable amount into my account, $50 or $100 at a time usually.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Could be headed to a cashless society, too....bill pay by phone or puter, order online with a card of some sort....direct deposit and online banking....so many are so afraid of germs and viruses, bills and change is feared as a carrier of some of them....just numbers in a machine that can be monitored and "poof" disappear for whatever the reason may be....there is an "agenda" affoot and plenty more "changes" are on the way.....just remember that confederate money was worthless overnight....before ya think I a "looney tunes"....wearing a mask may be considerate of others...but I reserve the right to decide....I respect other's rights, but if ya walk to the spot I'm standing in and demand for me to wear one, then ya are not respecting mine...so, when or where do ya "draw the line"?....many men and women have died for those rights and now so many are willing to give them up for sometbing they can't even see,  just for some overhyped fear....the virus is real, but even the medical "experts" can't agree on the issues of it and it changes almost daily....sounds like a weatherman predicting the weather....the issue of the virus is Not a black and white one, there are way too many variables....on one hand the numbers are used as "factual", but yet on the other there are many false positives and false negatives, and the accuracy of the tests and testing is even questioned.....so, ya can't trust much of the reporting, because most of it is "agenda" driven....it is factual that there is a risk of dying with it, but we all have to die of something and most don't get to choose how....we all end up as some sort of a "stastistic" and I certainly don't think I can add to the days I have been "given"....didn't mean for such a lengthy post, but just had to answer about the change....


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Could be headed to a cashless society, too....bill pay by phone or puter, order online with a card of some sort....direct deposit and online banking....so many are so afraid of germs and viruses, bills and change is feared as a carrier of some of them....just numbers in a machine that can be monitored and "poof" disappear for whatever the reason may be....there is an "agenda" affoot and plenty more "changes" are on the way.....just remember that confederate money was worthless overnight....before ya think I a "looney tunes"....wearing a mask may be considerate of others...but I reserve the right to decide....I respect other's rights, but if ya walk to the spot I'm standing in and demand for me to wear one, then ya are not respecting mine...so, when or where do ya "draw the line"?....many men and women have died for those rights and now so many are willing to give them up for sometbing they can't even see,  just for some overhyped fear....the virus is real, but even the medical "experts" can't agree on the issues of it and it changes almost daily....sounds like a weatherman predicting the weather....the issue of the virus is Not a black and white one, there are way too many variables....on one hand the numbers are used as "factual", but yet on the other there are many false positives and false negatives, and the accuracy of the tests and testing is even questioned.....so, ya can't trust much of the reporting, because most of it is "agenda" driven....it is factual that there is a risk of dying with it, but we all have to die of something and most don't get to choose how....we all end up as some sort of a "stastistic" and I certainly don't think I can add to the days I have been "given"....didn't mean for such a lengthy post, but just had to answer about the change....


Thank you @CntryBoy777


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks Rachel i be looking into them but still nervous after our last experience. He wasn't suppose to be out there he can open and unlock all the doors hard to keep in. I am for now going to work maybe bringing the calf and bucking in after kids are in bed and letting them out before the kids are awake.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Need to take my car back to the shop... Really can't wait to get rid of it....
Then we have speech and finish the hay shed door.
Yesterday picked a bunch of zucchini and yellow squash. Attempted to roast kale, it got a bit over done. But wasn't too bad.
Possible storms this afternoon, some rain started up at our place yesterday but just sprinkles for us.  Have 2 does due, one is nesting and the other is laying around miserable. Nesting doe is on her 3rd attempt, need to keep her from smooshing the babies.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- that's me for now! Calmly drinking my coffee.

Haven't decided if I go to work or stay home. Did FedEx deliver? Do I want to know?  We have rain coming....goats will need me to deliver hay in their barn.... Means that I will need to walk thru the tall, wet grass, not them. They're spoiled. I'm trained. 

So many important decision..... Sunshine out there now but, it's wet! Maybe I'll just go pick another load of squash.     Well, not until I rustle up another cupa!

Nice to have such minor issues to deal with! Life is good.


----------



## Bunnylady

Cloudy, light rain . . . yep, that dratted thing is still just offshore. I found a diving beetle in the kitchen sink this morning *sigh* You know it's wet when the aquatic wildlife is coming into the house to dry off.

I have a feeling that I could do enough caffeine that I couldn't sit still, and I still wouldn't feel awake.
 (*splat*)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee not sure it will help here either. Baby girl decide she wanted to be up all nicht. No amount of nursing, cuddling  would cut it she wanted to play. Then oldest woke up nightmares, the youngest son and oldest son and about 4ish  i think i finally got the baby to sleep. And the dog started going crazy. Before We went to sleep she cornered a skunk in the yard yay she didn't get sprayed but she did kick his butt out of our yard and saved two escapee chicks from certian doom. I need to go get ice so i can pasturize today. Our ice maker isn't working correctly makes the ice now but wont cough it up. The other day it wasn't even making it so what ever. Dh has plently of work around here if he gets the time for now we make due.


----------



## rachels.haven

@Jesusfreak101 , children are the hardest animal, eh?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lmao they seem to be more of a challenge as of lately lol. But that probably partially my fault for trying to spring clean lol and reorganize the house and yard lol


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Just because -- we all need a smile.  Some of the new crew getting their indoctrination tour.
> 
> View attachment 75814


This plant is good, don't eat that one. 
Oh look a great bug!!!! 
The best shade is over here.



Mini Horses said:


> A store is getting and entire reset -- every shelf, aisles moving,


I
HATE 
THAT!!!!!!
Leave the dang store alone, I know where to find stuff!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol they want you lost so you see more things and buy more things  Bruce lol.


 Well starting a new quilt today. Wasn't planning on that need to get to work though my aunt having her baby shower on the 25th of July and well this is for her new baby girl.


----------



## promiseacres

Popsicle break. 
Shed doors are done other than staining. 
Got someone interested in 4 bunnies, want to come tomorrow    very good as we need cage space. Ugh I need to figure out how to get their pedigrees printed, laptop wasn't working this morning.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Popsicles yummy we headed to sonic for ice and slushies need a break from the house. The kids are driving me nuts the boys can't stop rough housing on top of my quilt that i am trying to make brats i had to  relay it out so i could get the fabric in order again.


----------



## promiseacres

Popsicle break. 
Shed doors are done other than staining. 
Got someone interested in 4 bunnies, want to come tomorrow    very good as we need cage space. Ugh I need to figure out how to get their pedigrees printed, laptop wasn't working this morning.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol they want you lost so you see more things and buy more things  Bruce lol.
> 
> 
> Well starting a new quilt today. Wasn't planning on that need to get to work though my aunt having her baby shower on the 25th of July and well this is for her new baby girl.


Here is Joyce's quilt, after the cat..Callie...got finished laying on it...
....she now keeps the room closed until she is finished sewing the strips together.....Callie did it to the square pcs before, but Joyce thought being sewn in strips would be okay....Not!!....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol cats are worse the hair ahh lol.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here is Joyce's quilt, after the cat..Callie...got finished laying on it...


Gotta make your bed comfy!


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol they want you lost so you see more things and buy more things  Bruce lol.
> 
> 
> Well starting a new quilt today. Wasn't planning on that need to get to work though my aunt having her baby shower on the 25th of July and well this is for her new baby girl.


You are exactly right @Jesusfreak101 ;  they want you to wander the aisles, then you often buy more.  I shop less and less in stores that keep changing things.  Told them at the TSC that they would lose us farmers if they kept moving stuff.... the one mgr said that they fought with the "home office" over that alot.... and they had some leeway with regular stuff and that she would do her best to not move some of it so that we could come in and get stuff and go.  
Our local farm bureau "merged with " ace hardware and they took out some stuff and changed some other and the mgrs here at the local branch really tried to get them to leave some things alone....
I find that the Rural King that is an hour away tends to keep things more in the same places except for seasonal stuff of course.  
I hate it too.  I will go in and ask instead of wondering around looking for something that was here in this spot for months.... I don't have time for all the BS.


----------



## Bunnylady

It's funny - a grocery store chain that I shop had said with the last change (a few years ago) that they were trying to make all of their stores exactly the same on the inside, so anyone could walk into one of their stores anywhere and feel comfortable about their ability to find stuff. Unfortunately for them, the original layout of the stores when they were built isn't the same, and some things were just too expensive to rearrange (things like plumbing, gas lines, etc). So, they aren't identical, but they are close. And like a lot of other businesses around here, they often have a member of management posted near the front of the store, and if you pause for even a second where they can see you, they ask if they can help you find something. Sometimes, I avoid making eye contact just so they won't ask.   Is customer service really that rare in other parts of the country? What a pity.

Some of the bigger stores (like Walmart)  have an app you can install on your phone that will tell you exactly where in the store to find the things you are looking for. And of course, these days, some stores don't _really_ want you coming into the store at all, they have "curbside service" that some (like Target) don't even charge for. Especially because Covid, I find I am using websites and phone apps a lot more these days. For example, before I went to TSC to buy an incubator, I first checked on the website to find out if my local store had the model I was interested in in stock. At 8:00 am, they didn't, but they had a delivery, and when I checked again around noon, they had 3 of 'em.


----------



## Bruce

All of the Hannaford stores here are laid out differently, pretty annoying. I could deal with rearrangement ONCE if they made them all the same. The newest one, larger than all the rest, is at the other end of the strip mall where they were originally before they built a new store around the corner. They WERE going to expand into the space between their store and Kmart, kicked out the movie theater (3 small), drug store and dry cleaners. Then built not 100 yards SW of the strip mall. ALL of that area has been vacant for the last 10-15 years. 

In fact the road they built on is named Hannaford Road, it didn't exist until Hannaford built their new store. Go down near the end and right turn into Hannaford, left into Lowes. Then last year they decided they needed an even bigger store and took over what was the KMart end of the original strip mall building, rehabbed that and opened a few months ago. Don't know what is going in the rest of the mall, they are still rehabbing it. And the store on the right on Hannaford Road is empty.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Heading to the farm this morning then have 4h tractor driving tonight. 
DH and kids are sleeping in. Nice and quiet.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sounds like a good day Promise.
I'm off to work soon, hoping it's not a real long day. I'd like to get home and get a jump on Saturdays chores this afternoon. We may have a fire in the fire ring tonight and see if any neighbors answer the s'mores call.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE WWWWEEEEEEE
Dh is headed to Dallas again today. First he went to move a tractor for a friend of ours then he head that way anyways. Both today and tomorrow. The kids and I are going to the bank and feed store. I need to get hay the animals are stuck in their yards today they are all grounded. Lol ok well the pigs are anyways. The goats and calf can't be in the field until we get rid of the part of the oak that fell. They haven't ever had problems before eating it but the amount they bow have access to is not on my comfort leave. Plus no electric fence so that's an issue.thats the tree its huge. I take another picture to show what's in the field later. But yah fun stuff its going to be stupid hot today. 107 is what they claim is the hottest it will be today with the heat index. So milking now and the breakfast feed store and bank. Then sewing and school. And I suppose cleaning but it's under protest, but i be happy while i do it.  So if you stop by and hear off key singing and see some one dancing well just don't judge lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well had hot coffee and started out ok after that.   It's HOT out there now.   Will be dumping and refilling water troughs shortly, I'm sure.  We got about 2" of rain over 2 days from that coastal storm.   Not bad.   It has been dry and it was needed.

I hate it when everything moves in a store, too!   As a consumer.  When customers ask "do you work here?"   I say not for the store -- I'm one of those who come in and move everything around so you can't  find it!  This was an older store & needed to be re-organized & upgraded. Looks good when done.   It's a job.  

I so need to weed in my garden!  Every time I harvest, I remind myself what that would cost at the store!    It makes the work seem more worth the effort with just the dollar amounts.   The health benefits are far greater but,  the $$$ makes me feel good     I'm sure everyone out there agrees.


----------



## Baymule

The kids and grands left this morning for Odessa. We sure enjoyed their visit and we needed the rest! Haha, we went from working HARD outside to chilling under the AC, watching cartoons with the girls. I picked a washtub of tomatoes for the past 4 days. I put some in the freezer, still have just over 100 on the table in various stages of ripeness. I canned green beans today, got 6 pints. I have eggplant to put in the freezer, lots of it! I'll be in the kitchen working tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad that the visit was a good one.  Makes you appreciate them now that you can't see them as often with the distance.  Are they all settled in there at the new place and things going well for them?  
At least you will be inside with the AC for alot of the preservation work tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

Keep losing internet.... light keeps turning red then green so I am quiting for the night....oh to be able to have decent service at the "new house"


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's finished


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Chores and some garden work and someone is coming after      !  Hooray, we need cages space! Then off to get the new pony. And off to work at the farm. Hopefully we'll get the new water pump in and start on walls.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Can’t wait to see pictures of the pony! And have a great day at the farm. 

I have eggplant to put up. Amish melons are ready, I think I may try dehydrating some for snacks. Sure can’t eat them all right now.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> At least you will be inside with the AC for alot of the preservation work tomorrow.



Agree.  With your temps...AC is perfect!   

We are in our "hot" season and normally the beaches at Va Beach are packed.  This year, no.   The area there depends on the tourist traffic and the businesses are suffering badly.   

Glad I'm out here just suffering from the heat as my biggest worry.   I need to make some cheese -- the frig is wall to wall jugs of milk!   Need to blanch & freeze these squash.   I have a tomato almost ripe & an eggplant which will soon be ready -- first for the year!  More coming.   My list says to "check blackberries" for ripening (& picking?) Also, the elderberry. So many "needs". 

You know we haven't heard from @Pastor Dave and @Alaskan and @luvmypets  in a while.....hey, guys...let us know you are OK.  Several others out there MIA....anyone talking with them?   @OneFineAcre, @Wehner Homestead  also come to mind.


----------



## Baymule

I am being so lazy this morning! Slowly savoring my coffee, I need to guzzle it down, get off my butt and get going on the day.


----------



## Bunnylady

Can't speak for any of the others, but I saw a few posts from Alaskan on BYC yesterday.


----------



## promiseacres

Been keeping up with Wehner Homestead via face book. Home with pony, putting a photo on my thread.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The goats and calf can't be in the field until we get rid of the part of the oak that fell.


Given that chunk that fell off I'd give SERIOUS consideration to taking the entire tree down. I suspect there is a lot of rot where the trunks come together and "when" is more likely than "if" the others fall.



promiseacres said:


> Been keeping up with Wehner Homestead via face book. Home with pony, putting a photo on my thread.


Let her know we all are still thinking about her and her family 
I was wondering about @Pastor Dave as well. @luvmypets has posted on the POW thread. And yes, @Alaskan has been posting on BYC, not a ton but enough so we know they are alive.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I doubt dh grandmother will go for that she very attached to her trees.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I doubt dh grandmother will go for that she very attached to her trees.


I chuckle because my Dad felt the same way.....and Joyce finished putting her strips together...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and bacon and fried eggs with buttered toast. @CntryBoy777 tell Joyce that is a beautiful quilt!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Didn't get much done yesterday afternoon. Going to spend the day at the farm. Hopefully we'll get the water pump put in. Maybe DH will let me work on a wall. Last summer litters are due bot does have been prepping. Need to research butchering the rabbits. Going to get that done this week. Plus have 4H tractor driving practices in the evenings. DH'S birthday is Wednesday, need to make his cake.


----------



## Mini Horses

As usual, very hot outside.   4 days off, contemplating "which list" needs me most.       And there's grass cutting to do!   Plus 2 "projects" I need to finish.  Lot of choices here.

Got some tilling done in garden yesterday   -- need to row and plant if I can stand the heat. A little breeze would help. They say no rain beyond a possible afternoon quickie for this week. Maybe I can even get the hay mulch out there!!   Need to do that.

Time to go milk.


----------



## Baymule

I have 150 tomatoes waiting on me. Just finished Walmart shopping, store nearly empty. Was able to clear things off list that had been there 3 months. And stocking up for fall Covid cause it’s coming. WTH, it’s already here.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> WTH, it’s already here.



Dern tootin' it is. The US reported almost 60,000 new cases yesterday, and over 66,000 new cases today. That's, like, 2 to 3 times the numbers they were seeing in April. Other countries are seeing increases in their numbers as they try to reopen, but nothing like this. Americans are becoming personae non gratae in many parts of the world. My husband follows some YouTubers whose long distance sailing adventures have meant that they haven't set foot on American soil in months if not years, but they are getting turned away from ports simply because of their American passports/registration - not "two weeks' quarantine and then you are good to go," this is "go away, we don't want you here, period."


----------



## JadeFarms

Bunnylady said:


> Dern tootin' it is. The US reported almost 60,000 new cases yesterday, and over 66,000 new cases today. That's, like, 2 to 3 times the numbers they were seeing in April. Other countries are seeing increases in their numbers as they try to reopen, but nothing like this. Americans are becoming personae non gratae in many parts of the world. My husband follows some YouTubers whose long distance sailing adventures have meant that they haven't set foot on American soil in months if not years, but they are getting turned away from ports simply because of their American passports/registration - not "two weeks' quarantine and then you are good to go," this is "go away, we don't want you here, period."


I live in Florida and people in Florida are sometimes not the brightest and we have like the most cases here


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got started on the house yesterday.   two rooms well started on the demo work. Photos on my farm thread. 
Checked does... both day 32. Both had their kits day 32-33 prior. Can feel kits in the VL. Need to get DH his lunch made. And then we need to get in the garden, weeding and picking more peas. Corn is looking ok after 2/3 of it blew down. We stood it back up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another hot one with high humidity.  Well, it is July and it's what we get!  Gotta deal with it.   So, I did.  Staked up 25 tomato plants this morning, that should have been done a couple weeks ago.  Now, I can get to re-weeding them..   This time, I have the hay mulch to spread and hope it helps!    May put some goat barn cleaning down first.   Like rabbit pellets, goat pellets can be used without issues.  Then, I'm ready to spray the Epsom salt water, also.    That is, if I can stand the heat enough.   A little breeze would help.  

I will get some breeze as I disc a couple spots in some pastures, while the attachment is on the tractor.   Then will switch out to the bushhog.  GRRRR...worst attachment to connect.   It's just the PTO shaft thing I have issues with.   Well, DS is coming to borrow my pressure washer, so I can get him to push it on there tonight!  Got about 6 acres to mow tomorrow.   I do love to ride the tractor.

Get to be home a few days....need to accomplish things.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Devonviolet  -- hope all is good there.  We miss your posts!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mini Horses said:


> Agree.  With your temps...AC is perfect!
> 
> We are in our "hot" season and normally the beaches at Va Beach are packed.  This year, no.   The area there depends on the tourist traffic and the businesses are suffering badly.
> 
> Glad I'm out here just suffering from the heat as my biggest worry.   I need to make some cheese -- the frig is wall to wall jugs of milk!   Need to blanch & freeze these squash.   I have a tomato almost ripe & an eggplant which will soon be ready -- first for the year!  More coming.   My list says to "check blackberries" for ripening (& picking?) Also, the elderberry. So many "needs".
> 
> You know we haven't heard from @Pastor Dave and @Alaskan and @luvmypets  in a while.....hey, guys...let us know you are OK.  Several others out there MIA....anyone talking with them?   @OneFineAcre, @Wehner Homestead  also come to mind.



I check in on y'all ever now in then.  You never know when I'm lurking around.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Devonviolet  -- hope all is good there.  We miss your posts!


She and her husband stopped by today and visited for a couple of hours. They are doing fine. When her husband got out of the truck, he gave me a big hug and Sentry got upset. All that dog saw was some stranger grabbing me and he growled. After that he did NOT like DV's husband. Later, he came in and would go up to DV, but he sure kept a close eye on her husband. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

It is 10:45 at night, it is 88 degrees with a heat index of 101 degrees. Our AC can't keep up in the heat of the day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Teletherapy, farrier visit. Need to clean the freezer up and plug in. Tractor driving too. I am sure I am forgetting something. 
Our mini rex had 2 kits, both nice size. She has lost her previous litters by laying on the kits so I pulled them overnight and gave them back this morning. The VL is absolutely miserable, has a nest built and I can easily feel kits. So hopefully today. I might give her some raspberry leaves. It's day 33. Praying nothing is wrong.


----------



## promiseacres

Forgot to add, Jocelyn took Lightning out to graze for a couple of hours, then caught him and lunged him. Well  I worked him first but he did great for both. He sure wants to please.  Am worried about his teeth. Hoping the dentist can come soon. I contacted her last week. She mentioned waiting until the heat wave abated....not sure when that may be so I might just call the vet out.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> She mentioned waiting until the heat wave abated....not sure when that may be



Good thing you aren't in TX -- could be MONTHS!!   Sorry TX -- but, it's true & you all sure know it.    

Thanks all for either posting or being accounted for.  See, we miss you!  With all that's going on just a tiny "hello" let's us know things are ok with you & yours.  

It's a "balmy" 74 now.    Yep, cooler than past few days. But I have more mowing today. Only got about 2.5 acres yesterday. Looks good and I hope we get some rains this weekend. Did some disc areas before switching implements. Got a lot done. Filthy, grimy at end! Few days off so I need to push no matter the weather. It was quite nice in one of the fields that has several large shade trees.....no wonder the horses hang there. 

Proud of myself -- I got the PTO hooked on the bushhog all by myself!! That is huge! It's been the only attachment I've needed help to use and I made up my mind to work this out. A block of wood and heavy hammer was involved! A "love tap" for that last 1/2 inch of slide on      I'm sure happy about it.

Need to run out for some tractor diesel -- while I'm still clean enough to be seen  (& smelled)


----------



## promiseacres

6 new bunnies born while the farrier was here.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> @Devonviolet  -- hope all is good there.  We miss your posts!


Hi Mini 

Thank You for asking.  I do miss being here, on BYH, as often as I used to be. However, in the past several months, my life has been crazy. It all started back in mid March, when my dear sister died, unexpectedly, of lung cancer. I can’t go into all the details, but suffice it to say, that she refused to plan ahead and died without a will, leaving me to untangle the mess, that she left behind. I am still dealing with that.

After I sold April and Rosemary, right after they each kidded twins, I tried selling Danny Boy, who is an amazing, proven, registered buck. No one wanted to pay what he was worth, so we decided to keep him. So, that meant he needed a couple does, to give him a job to do, and keep him company. Dairy goats are out of the question, so we decided to go with meat goats. After some consideration I decided to go with Kiko does. Long story short, we ended up buying a pair of bred, 2 year old first fresheners. They ended up being a cross of Kiko and Nubian, with one being more meat and the other looking more like a Nubian. However, for a couple of reasons, they came as a set. The breeder didn‘t know exactly when they were bred, because they were in a field with three bucks and multiple does. Both are developing small udders, so for sure they are pregnant, but no way to know when they are due. Time will tell . .. .

On June 2nd. I injured my right hand, by banging the middle finger knuckle, where it joins the palm of my hand, into a cupboard. Again, long story short, the joint keeps dislocating, so I need surgery to repair the saggital band that goes around the joint, and keeps the finger in place.  That surgery is scheduled for July 30th. I’m not looking forward to it, but it HAS to be done.

There is a lot more going on, but typing is a real pain with my hand being a mess. So I am going to stop here. Suffice it to say I have been very busy, and it doesn’t look like it is going to end anytime soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good to hear from you @Devonviolet .  sorry about all the "issues" but, at least we know you & DH are mostly well.

This morning the temps are great out there -- only 70!!  Lowest in a couple weeks.   But the fog is very dense.  I'm sure it will burn off in a couple hours.  Right now, visibility is only a few hundred feet. 

Another day of heavy farm work and I'm loving it!    If I could do this for another couple weeks, I'd probably get almost caught up.    I'm seeing why retirement is good.  

Still HOT, sunshine & dry -- gotta water garden! -- but it has dried up all the weed tops I've cut, and rain coming this weekend "they" say.  Will sure need it on the grass in cut fields.   My yard?  Well, it looks like I'm watering it every day.  Geesh....may get it mowed,..it's not at the top of my list.    Heat & dried weeds are priority.   Plus finish 2 projects to get crossed off the list!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Already put the horses out so they have full bellies for lessons. Am heading out to feed rabbits and start butchering.


----------



## Baymule

I have cantaloupe slices in the dehydrator for cantaloupe jerky. LOL it’s chewy and delicious. About to get dressed and go do chores. The heat is so awful I have stayed inside for several days. I got canning done, FINALLY washed all the clothes! Got a pan of jalapeños and eggplant to put up today and more tomatoes.


----------



## Bunnylady

I hear you on the heat. I don't mind being sticky, but sweating so hard that the sweat keeps dripping on my glasses, and the glasses keep sliding down my nose, is more than tiresome. Combine that with humidity, and even in the shade I feel like I can't breathe. I'm doing outside stuff early and late, and retreating to the house during the worst of it - though, after being out in the heat, even the AC set at 78° feels chilly.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bunnylady said:


> I hear you on the heat. I don't mind being sticky, but sweating so hard that the sweat keeps dripping on my glasses, and the glasses keep sliding down my nose, is more than tiresome. Combine that with humidity, and even in the shade I feel like I can't breathe. I'm doing outside stuff early and late, and retreating to the house during the worst of it - though, after being out in the heat, even the AC set at 78° feels chilly.


I sure know how you feel, pretty bad humidity here also, starts in March and runs till October...... lol..


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I have cantaloupe slices in the dehydrator for cantaloupe jerky. LOL it’s chewy and delicious. About to get dressed and go do chores. The heat is so awful I have stayed inside for several days. I got canning done, FINALLY washed all the clothes! Got a pan of jalapeños and eggplant to put up today and more tomatoes.


I need that recipe!!! Sounds yummy and our melons are doing great!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rain overnight. Need to work in the garden. But we'll see might be too wet. Plenty of house work to do also.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> I need that recipe!!! Sounds yummy and our melons are doing great!



It’s very simple. Cut in half, scoop seeds, quarter and peel. Slice thin, about 1/8-1/4 inch. Put in dehydrator, it takes a whole day to dry. I turn it off at night because of the roaring noise. If they aren’t “done” I turn it back on for a short time then bag them. For long term storage I vacuum seal. I’ll bet your kids will like Cantaloupe Jerky! 






Thanks for the coffee, I slept till 7:30!! I was tired. I have tomatoes and eggplant staring at me. More to pick in the garden too. The long green beans are coming in, I’ve canned 12 pints of Kentucky Wonder beans and they are loaded with blooms. Purple Hull peas are loaded with blooms and small peas, I have six rows, 50’ long. I’ve got to get sweet corn planted! I’m canning, freezing and dehydrating like a squirrel packing acorns away for winter! LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I’m canning, freezing and dehydrating like a squirrel packing acorns away for winter! LOL LOL



I had planned to be a squirrel yesterday but, instead, went and did a jobl TEN hours!  Came home, closed coops, checked animals,  had a glass of wine and hit the bed!   It sure made me realize how much nicer my retirement days were & are gonna be.      I'd rather be outside, hot, dirty and on my own schedule & home before dusk.!   Today, I am.   My tractor awaits     The cantaloupe sounds delish.  You know it will be a treat this winter.  Soon, figs will be ripening!!   MY dehydrated candy.

Check several of my elderberry picking sites.   Several are ripening enough to pick .... next week will be busy with that.  I'm watching an apple tree that property owners do not pick from.   A neighbor is going to ask if I can......smallish but, ok for some butters & jelly...plus animal treats.   

Ya'll have a great day!   I need to get moving !!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Yesterday I gave veggies to a neighbor. He and his wife are disabled and appreciated it. 4 cantaloupe, a bunch of green beans, tomatoes and eggplant. We have abundance and are glad to share.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. Tonight is our tractor driving tests, need to prepresent tests for that. Need to clean rabbit cages and looks like green beans need picked.  Need to get horse feed also.   not sure it'll all get done. But one thing at a time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> We have abundance and are glad to share.



Which is WHY we plant too much!   I sure wish you were next door because I'd drop the 30# of squash I just picked last evening on your doorstep!!!!!  They will be blanched and frozen.  No time to do more.   My garden has NOT been as productive, overall, as I hoped but the first year on site, that was a pasture -- still wants to beI have been tilling the crap out of it and getting production, just not full amounts.   NEXT year!!   The 14 days of mid 90s and no rain are helping kill out the grasses & roots being turned up.  Hope to get it under control for next season & expect some decent Fall crops this yr.  I may black plastic & solarize it all winter.   Some feel no-till is best and it IS easier.  But to GET TO that you just have to till it out.   IMO.  Can't even dump loads of barn cleanings until I get these grass roots dug out, or I'm growing more of it again!

I spent a lot of time on one end of a machete yesterday, sweat, heat, dirt and all.  Some places you just can't get the bushhog into.    Have a pretty sizeable burn pile going on.   Gonna rake up the crap I did cut by tractor and pile it on.  Lot of weeks and don't want to leave it to kill out the grass in this 1/2 acre chicken yard -- and home to my fruit trees.   Trust me, I was sure ready for bed last night.   

Coffee is sure tasting good today!   Mostly, it does but welcome this AM.  Help yourself, nice big, fresh pot!   Ahhh, plenty of fresh goat milk cream if you use it.   Woke me up to get chores done.

Going to get with it on the squash!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I doubt dh grandmother will go for that she very attached to her trees.


An not attached to her house? Or is only the fence in danger when the next trunk rots off?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Only the fence the house would be if it was a few feet closer. She just about cried when that part fell. One year she planted a small oak behind were we park and I didn't see it and ran it over she was upset to say the least. But she did planted it right behind where i had parked so there is that as well... either way she very attached to her plants.


----------



## Bruce

Well maybe the rest of that tree will out live her but I still think she better get herself mentally prepared. That big a hunk of tree doesn't break off without serious rot present. I think it would be quite visible with the piece gone.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Only the fence the house would be if it was a few feet closer. She just about cried when that part fell. One year she planted a small oak behind were we park and I didn't see it and ran it over she was upset to say the least. But she did planted it right behind where i had parked so there is that as well... either way she very attached to her plants.


Would she be less upset about the big tree if you were able to help her plant a replacement? That way you could take down the rotten one and she can see the new tree grow?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Honestly doubt it and for being her age she gives me a run for my money on activity level she still drives posts (refuse help), still push mows( refuses help),
,still moves around the big barrel planters full of plants(refuses help(seeing a theme)), will swing a picj axe or sledge (refuses help), moves cinder blocks large pavers(refuses help). There is no stopping her or grandpa. They i believe grandpas is 82 and grandma 80 Or something to that effect. They let us only help with the cattle but that's about it. Grandpa still goes and shreds the fields and both will be outside all day long.  We try to check on them if we see them outside but not much can you do to stop them or help when the refuse non stop.


----------



## Bruce

Nothing wrong with working hard while you are still able no matter what your age. I bet they would wither and die if they just sat on the porch in rocking chairs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This is probably true. Grandpa has health wise gone up and down when he had to stay at the hospital he come back in worse shape.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to hit the garden this morning and pull weeds.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks. Chores then off to prepare and have the 4H tractor driving event. 
I did grind the rabbit I butchered and we had bunny meatballs. 2 out 3 kids liked them. My sweet Jocelyn isn't too keen on eating the bunnies. Hopefully she'll learn that it's not a bad thing.  Picked green beans, celery, peas and more asparagus. The asparagus is really doing well this year, it's crazy.  Kid's snapped the beans and hoping I get time to can them. We had some for supper last night.


----------



## Baymule

You can mix ground rabbit with hamburger for bunny burgers. The rabbit needs the fat from the hamburger, so don’t get the lean hamburger.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> You can mix ground rabbit with hamburger for bunny burgers. The rabbit needs the fat from the hamburger, so don’t get the lean hamburger.


Planning on mixing it with pork, we have plenty of that. It worked well with the meatballs. I am beat. Tractor driving is done. Until area.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and buttered toast is ready. Gonna be another hot one. I have a bunch of tomatoes I need to do something with, either can or put in the freezer for later canning. Two cantaloupes to slice and dehydrate. Need to pick eggplant.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, another hot morning, hotter day.  Expecting 98-100 actual & 108-110 with index.   YEAH, HOT!  Watered garden.   No rain in 2 weeks,.  Topped off all troughs and made sure everyone in a field with plenty of shade.   Chickens have gone on strike with laying -- they just stand and pant, go under anything giving shade.  Humidity is high.  I can relate because I'm out there too.  Of course, I can come in to AC.   I have fans in the barns to keep air flowing and it helps with bugs, too.   The cats -- well, they are cats and have their "own" routine.  

I went to a DAV thrift store last week and saw something I wanted but, didn't buy.   Yesterday, I went back  Well not only was the strainer insert still there (which I didn't buy, again) but some new stuff. I left with an older stainless steel pot system with 2 steamer/blancher inserts, small dent in pan near bottom -- no problem -- and what looks like a never used, clamp on table, hand grinder, with 5 set of blades. Haven't tried it yet but at $3.98 it can't break me! (Can't find my one packed somewhere ) The pot set was 9.98 and I couldn't get the size or quality for triple that. Hey, never too many pots! This will be ideal while blanching to freeze...even deep for water bath canning. $15 well spent. 

That's my big shopping trip.    I'm looking for a propane burner unit -- on the cheap, LOL -- big enough to handle a canner, etc., for outside use.  No rush.  Just waiting and it will show.    A double burner one is $124 at WM.   I want it for way, way less.  

Let's all work through these hot, hot days with plenty of hydration!  Plenty of breaks!  Plenty of shade time!    Stay safe.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> It’s very simple. Cut in half, scoop seeds, quarter and peel. Slice thin, about 1/8-1/4 inch. Put in dehydrator, it takes a whole day to dry. I turn it off at night because of the roaring noise. If they aren’t “done” I turn it back on for a short time then bag them. For long term storage I vacuum seal. I’ll bet your kids will like Cantaloupe Jerky!
> 
> View attachment 76092
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, I slept till 7:30!! I was tired. I have tomatoes and eggplant staring at me. More to pick in the garden too. The long green beans are coming in, I’ve canned 12 pints of Kentucky Wonder beans and they are loaded with blooms. Purple Hull peas are loaded with blooms and small peas, I have six rows, 50’ long. I’ve got to get sweet corn planted! I’m canning, freezing and dehydrating like a squirrel packing acorns away for winter! LOL LOL


I had some of Bay’s melon jerky when we visited them this las week. It is very good!   



Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Yesterday I gave veggies to a neighbor. He and his wife are disabled and appreciated it. 4 cantaloupe, a bunch of green beans, tomatoes and eggplant. We have abundance and are glad to share.


Bay and her hubby are very generous that way.  They always have lots going on, in their garden! What they don’t have time to can/dehydrate/freeze, gets donated to other’s. And the scraps go to the animals, so there’s no waste where Bay is involved!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to get feed, drop off 4h paperwork, dentist apt for dd2, get hay. 
Yesterday day had a day of rest. Church, and watched a movie. Did take more tools to the farm and cut up a shelf for the dumpster. Need to process beans, zuccini and cabbage this week. And the corn is coming on.  Discovered my arminian cucumbers aren't cucumbers but muskmelon... have some them ready too. 
Broke down and gave Richie Banamine last night. All the rain has his hooves soft...  and this week won't be much better.glad for the rain but.... ugh wish we were at the farm. I am hoping the Sandy soil over there will help him.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I slept late, just got up. I was tired.

Poor Ritchie. Get a jar of Hoofmaker. Rub it into the top of the hoof where it grows out. Rub the whole hoof and the bottom of his hoof too. It will make your fingernails hard too. You can also add diatomaceous earth to his feed and the silica will harden his hooves as they grow out. The DE will work over time as the hoof grows, the Hoofmaker will work now.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I will try that, started a supplement about 3 weeks ago. For laminetic guys. But not seeing changes yet. Hoof maker is cheap and have de for rabbit cage trays. So will add those things.


----------



## Mini Horses

I got up later than usual, opened coops, fed horses, topped water tanks, , ran to town -- got a truckload of feed at TSC & a couple things from grocery.  Hey, even a tiny bit of yeast in stock at the store.  It wouldn't have been but was at back of a top shelf.  Yep, I know how find things!    Three jars.  Bought one & moved others forward.   I should be good for most of the winter now with what I already had.    Sure not cooking anything in this heat wave!!   But will be in a couple of months.

By the time I got home, unloaded feed, moved goats to another pasture, where "breakfast was served"..... then fed the weaned bucklings, & milked one goat.   Heck, I was drenched!   Shirt was all wet.   Inside for lunch.  Back out for a couple small things and I then felt I had earned a couple hour break.  Here I am, with a bottle of cold water.    I'll get back out there in a while -- more to do!  Until then, I'm turning 4 gal of milk into some cheeses.   Got another 4 I need to move for the room & jars but, won't be today!

The hens have apparently acclimated to this heat now as I'm back to getting more eggs. Still way off but, hey -- I sure understand!!!  Goats are down on milk, also.   Customers have been doing ok and getting somewhat less than usual.  They understand.  Been selling to most of them for a couple years. 

I am craving a good homemade pound cake.     Too hot to bake it


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I am craving a good homemade pound cake.


Bake it tonight and then toast some for breakfast tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> Bake it tonight



Like -- tonight while it's only 75 instead of 100????        I could always throw a couple loaves of zucchini bread in there at the same time.

Yeah, AC is on but it's not having fun!    Hey, I might do it anyway.  Depends on how much more I do outside -- and still able to function.

I'd sure eat it for breakfast...just slice & eat...yum!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Like -- tonight while it's only 75 instead of 100????


Absolutely, lol.  That's what AC is for! And Zucchini bread too.  If  you're gonna use the oven - stuff it full of everything you're craving.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to get more weeding done. Going to process the zucchini and freeze some beans today. Hoping to get the cabbage shredded and in the freezer also. Had our first corn last night. Yum! 
Did manage to get things done yesterday... wasn't smooth but it all got done. Tire was low on our pick up so praying it just need air. And not a nail. Hoping to butcher the rest of the bunnies this week too. Yards need mowed too. I am sure that I am forgetting something.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, it sure is good this morning. Going to plant sweet corn this morning. Daylight is dawning! Yesterday I picked a wash pan of tomatoes, a dozen Thai long beans and a handful of Kentucky Wonder beans. I had to work hard to find the KW beans, think nest year I’ll switch to a purple podded bean. I was sweat soaked, stayed busy all day and finally got a shower at 9 last night. Planting corn this morning, gonna clean out freezer this evening plus the last bag of chicken leg quarters. Will thaw and cook it for canning dog food tomorrow. So I’ll be heating up the house, like the heat needs any help. Next batch of tomatoes I can will be in half pint jars. That will be the just right size for eggplant Parmesan and other dishes that don’t need a quart or pint. Y’all have a good day, I’m off to take a sweat bath. LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning yall coffee sounds good. I so tire of the heat. I lost another pig. So the two smallest died. I did an autopsy  as ordered and well i be the novices i am haven't a clue. But I sent pictures to v who said it was from heat and also that her liver had been damaged from bad feed... i dont feed anything that would have caused that so we agreeded the previous owner must have. I am not even sure what to do anymore. A sale all but gruff and buy just feeders, b hang in there, or c add more stock later.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's lunch time.   I've finally dried off enough to feel I could sit in a chair.  Been out with chores and farm stuff all morning.  There's a breeze but, it feels like one that's coming from the dryer vent.      Sure a hot one.  Need to mow the yard but, not doing or it will be just a brown rug in a day.

Grass is crispy.  We NEED RAIN.   Both side of me are farms with corn that is 6-7' tall and curling up.   Those tiny ears with silks, tassels and curling leaves.   Gonna lose these crops if no rain soon -- esp with the high temps.   Nothing seems to be coming along.  What a shame.

Glad I bought some hay from the cut/bale a month or so ago.   Need it now!   It's fresh and good quality.   I have some grasses -- the hot weather bermudas that they can all eat for a couple hrs, then I move them off to keep it going....eat the hay, they get some grains.   It's costing more than usual this time of year.    Everyone is laying in the shade right now.    Haven't even SEEN any of the cats this morning.

Did NOT bake last night.   I was "done" after the cheese & clean up. Had a glass of wine. At least there were empty jars for milking this morning and space in the frig. Only 6 gal in there now.  I'd love a grilled steak tonight but, too hot to even light the grill. Looks like a salad & sandwich night will happen. 

Yep -- we're all struggling thru these odd weather happenings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> We NEED RAIN.


You can have some of mine.  We're pushing 5 inches since 4am this morning.  I mean....we needed a little rain - but this is almost bordering on overkill, lol!  Oh, and to top that off there might be a little "something, something" tropical in the gulf that might bring us some more rain towards the weekend!  YaY?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Going to hit the garden this morning and pull weeds.


You can come do my garden when you are done with yours 



promiseacres said:


> more asparagus. The asparagus is really doing well this year, it's crazy.


Really?? Wow, asparagus is LONG passed here and we are a fair bit north of you. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> Bake it tonight and then toast some for breakfast tomorrow morning!


That wouldn't work too well with MIL's pound cake. It tends to receive a lot of booze after it is baked 



promiseacres said:


> Tire was low on our pick up so praying it just need air. And not a nail.


I got tired of taking tires to the mechanic and bought one of those plug kits. Not real hard and a lot more convenient. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that you have one too and are just hoping not to have to mess with it.


----------



## promiseacres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Need to get more weeding done. Going to process the zucchini and freeze some beans today. Hoping to get the cabbage shredded and in the freezer also. Had our first corn last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it done. And made chocolate zucchini bread and Cole slaw. Tomorrow is butcher day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mini Horses

102 today....actual!!  We've runabout 15 degr above normal 18 out of 21 days this month with NO rain.   3rd day 100+ and add index, we've been 105-110.  Some rumbles & clouds while I was watering garden tonight....then a couple sprinkles.  Not even enough to "settle the dust". Only 83 now @10PM.

You TX people can sure relate.   YES, I'd like some of your rain...some.  Apr/May we had a lot of rain.   I know you can't do much out there because it is just stiffling.  FL gets these temps, too.   You go out enthused and within 5 min, you're like a limp dishrag!   Slow speed.

Well, got all tubs dumped -- what was left in them -- refilled with cool water for the evening.   Chickens are standing in the shallow pans of water that I leave out for them.  It cools them.  Cats finally came out from under the trailers this evening.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I tell ya @Mini Horses , I went out to cut the neighbor's grass on the rider about 11:30....we missed out on any rain overnite, so no instant humidity to deal with this mornin' and had a light breeze...I was trying to beat any afternoon showers that might come thru and Joyce was due home in the afternoon...got it done and pulled into the carport an hour later....realfeel of 104 and I was sweatin' like a mule....20 mins later rain was coming down in sheets and branches were raining down from the trees....Joyce arrived about 45 mins later....ya should've seen Gabbie pinging off the walls....just couldn't contain herself....🤣


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee and chocolate zucchini bread. 
Hoping it doesn't rain, have 7 bunnies to butcher. Kids don't want me to do the 7th...brood doe VL with a name...  bred to keep her sire's line going. Her daughters look good to do that. So gotta do somethingwith her.  And I kind of want to see how a VL butchers out. It's that or donate her to the wildlife rescue or get $1.50/# from the dog food buyer who may not cull her.  Fun decisions.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Not canning dog food today. DH made appointment to get nerf bars put on his truck. I bought them from a neighbor for $40, the ones on his truck had the pads broke off and the metal is slippery. Plus he’s getting the oil changed, so we got to drop off truck, then go to store. We went to Sams Club yesterday after I came out of the garden and bought, amongst other things, 4 chuck roasts. I’ve been wanting beef. So gonna load it up with taters, onions and carrots and we’ll have toast tonight. The table is covered with ripe tomatoes, I’ll freeze them, don’t have time right now to process. Need to make more salsa, we killed a pint of it last night. We got a rain shower last night, it cooled the heat off. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> bought, amongst other things, 4 chuck roasts. I’ve been wanting beef.



 Had to tell me, right? I keep looking but won't pay their price. I have beef just want the slow cook with veggies you only get from a good roast.   When they go on sale -- I'll buy.  Did get a couple London Broils at $3.99# last week.  The roasts were "down" to 5.99 #.

FINALLY got a haircut appt for 11 this morning.      Then a couple hrs work at a nearby store.   Should be cooled to about 80 when I get home.    Yep, re fill tubs, & water garden....it's getting to be a habit now.



promiseacres said:


> chocolate zucchini bread.



Will you share a recipe?  Love chocolate, have plenty of zuks to use up! I'd be having that with my coffee right now.


----------



## promiseacres

Chocolate Zucchini Bread
					

This chocolate zucchini bread is sure to fool your kids — with a double dose of chocolate, they may not even realize they're eating a vegetable!




					www.allrecipes.com
				



I skipped adding the chocolate chips. Kid's still liked it.
Bunnies are done. Will let them rest overnight then maybe I will grind more tomorrow. I weighed them all for a live weight and will weigh for a carcass weight. Kid's all did help a bit, spraying things off, bringing the bunnies. I did the vl first.  I should really learn to tan hides...the rex fur is amazing.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

promiseacres said:


> Chocolate Zucchini Bread
> 
> 
> This chocolate zucchini bread is sure to fool your kids — with a double dose of chocolate, they may not even realize they're eating a vegetable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped adding the chocolate chips. Kid's still liked it.
> Bunnies are done. Will let them rest overnight then maybe I will grind more tomorrow. I weighed them all for a live weight and will weigh for a carcass weight. Kid's all did help a bit, spraying things off, bringing the bunnies. I did the vl first.  I should really learn to tan hides...the rex fur is amazing.


You can save the pelt in a Ziploc bag in the freezer till you are ready to learn. Store it skin side together, it should keep for a good while frozen.

I have quite a few bags of pelts in our freezer. Fiance is starting to complain they are taking too much room.


----------



## farmerjan

That is why I wanted to raise Rex Rabbits.... for the pelts.... I don't know if I could kill them though.  I am a wimp when it comes to rabbits.


----------



## Baymule

The nerf bars/running boards we got from the neighbor were for a F150. BJ's truck is a F250. But the place we took the truck to had a pair for a F250 that were really nice and they installed them. They kept the ones for a F150 and said he had a truck they would fit. We are happy, he is happy, I love small town living!

@Mini Horses i cooked that roast today, it was so good. We got them for $3.68 a pound. It's been so long since i bought beef, I don't know if that is a good price or not. Didn't care, I wanted BEEF!


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, there is something to the small town, LOCAL folks that can't be beat.  

That was a pretty decent price per pound for the roast.  I'd get a few more if they were available as I just don't think that it is going to be that available in the future...at a reasonable price.

And with some rumblings I hear, if things go sideways this fall, and the "progressives get in"  with their insane financial policies, we are going to see inflation that we have never seen before and that will rival some of what went through Venezuela... and money will become useless... 

Get yourselves very well prepared.... keep a low profile, and PRAY we don't see what I am very afraid may come to pass. 

And understand that I AM NOT ONE OF THESE  "The sky is falling type of people".   But I am getting very concerned for our future survival.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got to run to get groceries today, then shavings this afternoon. 
DH cut hay last night, will finish tonight. So baling this weekend. All 10ish acres. It's short but thick. We'll hope for 200 bales. The new field is mostly foxtail, not ideal but the good grass needs a chance. 
Unfortunately @Baymule I agree. The world is absolutely going crazy. We being pitted against each other and influenced to fear other people. Indiana just passed a mask mandate.... pretty sure normalcy isn't coming back, ever.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Waiting on daylight to do chores. If the liberals take power, this country will be destroyed as we know it-and not for the better. Buckets of beans and rice can only last so long. 





__





						Venezuela-Failed Socialism and Hyperinflation
					

I found this yesterday and thought these pictures to be a sobering sight. This should be broadcast all over the news, but the news channels aren't going to tell the truth. A certain political party in our country is leaning heavily to Socialism. This is where we could wind up.   Venezuela --...



					www.sufficientself.com


----------



## Mini Horses

That's a decent price!   Especially now.    Can't beat a good roast & veggies all over it.   I can almost taste it.

I've seen a lot in my many years on this Earth -- nothing like this!   And I say this while living in "my own" little world of somewhat rural location and a very good handle on being self reliant.  Thankful that I am adjusted to many lifestyle situations that a large portion of the population are not.  On a purely personal level, I am feeling confident I will be ok through these major changes we see happening.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

promiseacres said:


> Chocolate Zucchini Bread
> 
> 
> This chocolate zucchini bread is sure to fool your kids — with a double dose of chocolate, they may not even realize they're eating a vegetable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped adding the chocolate chips. Kid's still liked it.
> Bunnies are done. Will let them rest overnight then maybe I will grind more tomorrow. I weighed them all for a live weight and will weigh for a carcass weight. Kid's all did help a bit, spraying things off, bringing the bunnies. I did the vl first.  I should really learn to tan hides...the rex fur is amazing.


 I can actually help with that i did one last week and it turned out really well. After you get the hid you salt it heavily rub the salt in the you let it sit like that for 48 hrs. Then you also need scrap and peel of the flesh and rinse off all the salt. Then you take one egg yolk per each hid and rub that in to the hid .cover it eith a moist towel and let it sit out side for 48 hrs the you wash is really well. And let it dry it taadaa you just got your hid. There was another one that they used a pickling agent for a large number of hids  but that took 14 days just to pickle it. I probably do that one if i had more then a few hids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Waiting on daylight to do chores. If the liberals take power, this country will be destroyed as we know it-and not for the better. Buckets of beans and rice can only last so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela-Failed Socialism and Hyperinflation
> 
> 
> I found this yesterday and thought these pictures to be a sobering sight. This should be broadcast all over the news, but the news channels aren't going to tell the truth. A certain political party in our country is leaning heavily to Socialism. This is where we could wind up.   Venezuela --...
> 
> 
> 
> www.sufficientself.com


What's funny about is the left think we insane for wanting guns or land and yet if you ask them if they trust the government they say no and yet they willing to be come socialist it makes no since!! How brainwashed and uneducated people have become is down right scary!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Hay all down. DS tedded for the first time. We'll go over this afternoon and Ted what was cut last night. And bring home a wagon full of hay from first cutting. Hopefully it goes well, and is done before dh is off work.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I picked another wash pan of tomatoes yesterday. I have 128 tomatoes on the table, most are ripe and must be processed today. Going to can salsa and sauce. I’ll be busy all day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Co co COFFEE  please i need more coffee so tired lol. The kids are enjoying the new unplanned bird. I am just grinding up seeds for it with water and a tiny amount of raw milk for the bacteria. All recipes i found called for baby food and rice cereal.  Which even through i have a baby i don't feed her those she gets what ever we have or homemade baby food. So yeah and if I can avoid the store i am.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What kind of bird?...from pics, it looks like a fledgling dove to me, if so it should do fine with water and small seeds....some rough sand will aid with grit to grind seeds....if it is a fledgling it won't be long til it will be looking to join more of its kind....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mourning dove. And yay yeah i did try normal serve for it but it wasn't able to. Unforantly i don't have anything better then a blender that was already on its Last leg so the water helped eith the blending as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Jesusfreak101 ya can put some corn feed in a cloth and use a hammer to bust it down to small pieces and dust to feed it....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I don't know why i didn't think about that


----------



## promiseacres

I am beat. After chores I took the new pony for a quick ride. It'll be awhile before I turn Jocelyn loose on him but that's ok. Then helped Jocelyn with her worksheets. And then deboned 3 of the rabbit carcass, and put the rest in food saver bags. 
Did errands then took an empty hay wagon to the farm. Son John tedded the hay that was cut last night. Girls and I picked up some rocks in the field. And then I hooked the truck up to a full hay wagon (never got it unloaded from the first cutting. )brought it home. And now we need to do chores and unload the wagon. But John got me a piece of chocolate zucchini bread....so took a break.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Going after some round pen panels then it's baling day. Our usual helpers are busy....so I get to be on the wagon with John.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you get all the hay baled & up!  It's winter gold.     I still buy.

Here it's cooler -- only in low 90s today, closer to norm.   Still need a good rain but, I'll take cooler.    Finally the tiller parts came in yesterday late day.  I picked up and installed.   Now, need to start up and work that garden again.   Seems never ending!   With the heat, summer garden has not been good but, salvageable and some production.   At least here we have enough good weather left to 2nd crop some things, plus it's time to begin starts for some Fall crops.     It appears that I have finally gotten the majority of the deep grass roots cleared out in the unplanted areas.  Have 12 bales of hay mulch to use this planting.   That will helpI  

Guess those "disturbances" forming will affect many of us -- some sooner than later.   It is hurricane season -- so, we expect the storms.  Just hate when we get "more than our share",  Right?   

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Baymule

I just got up. I was exhausted. I’ve been going as hard and fast as I can go and I finally ran out of energy.  I canned 10 pints and 1 quart of salsa yesterday plus 8 half pints of sauce seasoned with Italian seasoning blend for eggplant Parmesan. I used 75 tomatoes. Then I picked another wash pan of tomatoes and more green beans. I may get the green beans canned today. I watered the garden yesterday evening, there is tiny spears of sweet  corn coming up.  Neighbors are having a birthday party for 3 of their 4 boys, we are going this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

I didn't can the green beans. I have avoided the garden today.   If i don't go in it, then there's nothing to pick, right? And if there's nothing to pick, there is nothing to put up......durned table full of tomatoes is looking at me, green beans are still in the refrigerator. One of my customers texted, she was at the beauty shop and the owner and one of the beauticians wanted vegetables and eggs. Counting what my customer wanted, we sold $73 worth.

Then we stopped at a neighbor's before we got home, they are rehabbing an old mobile home. Audrey has 3 kids under 5, her cousin was there too so we got to meet him. I invited them to the farm to give them some Thai long beans. They wound up buying lamb chops and leg of lamb ( @Bruce I didn't cut it up for chicken fried round steak) So that came to $70, not a bad day! Audrey sent me the cutest picture of one of her kids eating a tomato I gave her and pictures of the supper she cooked. She has a garden and is looking forward to moving so she can have a bigger garden. She wants to learn how to can, so I will be happy to teach her. Can't wait for her and family to move. 

We went to the birthday party, had hot dogs and took the boys a present. We got them a dome tent. All and all it has been a nice day.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready plus toast with fig jam. I'll be in the kitchen today making tomato sauce and canning the Kentucky Wonder beans.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks  @Baymule. Coffee is good. Slept in. We got another 137 bales done. Need to unload 90 bales still and bale the new 2 acres field, it wasn't quite dry.  But my hay guy is available today.  
Hoping to get our corn and beans put up this week. Oh and still need to grind 7# of rabbit.


----------



## Mini Horses

You guys are working hard BUT getting it done!   I keep working AT it.

Here, I worked to get the walk behind tiller going.   Now, after the other new parts, the throttle cable broke!!       This tiller was gifted to me and is basically sound but, needs a little TLC.   The air filter assembly had been removed -- that's what I replaced -- it had been sitting but had been drained, so carb ok...engine ok.  It started, wouldn't stay running and then the reason....broken cable.  Actually rusted in a spot within the plastic sheath.  I have a larger pull behind tiller but, can't get in there with tight turns, between rows, etc.    Oh, well -- next week will go buy a cable.  Hope one is in stock at the repair shop, or wait again for shipping.

AND -- now they say no rain until end of week.   I swear, they keep holding that rain out away from us.   Sooooo needed.  I can/have watered plants in the garden but the extreme heat is taking a toll.  Sure can't water 12 acres of pasture.     Need to cut the yard -- will just top it high for now, neat it up.    With all this I'm feeding HAY -- mid summer and hay for the goat herd.   Normally pasture only now but, with the stress from heat & no rain, the hay has more nutrition.   So, feed hay.

This is unusual for my area.  I will say, it is STILL better than 6 months of snow & freeze!!       Not ready to move.  That's my venting for the morning.   Hitting another cuppa....pep me up!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Yesterday I canned 2 quarts and 9 pints of tomato sauce. I picked the first picking of Purple Hull peas, got 3 bags in the freezer to take to my sister. I got 4 bags of Ping Tung eggplant, also for my sister. I got 6 bags of Diamond eggplant in the freezer. I canned 4 pints of Kentucky Wonder beans. I was tired! Then last night while watching TV I shelled the last of the Painted Mountain corn and put it in the freezer to kill any bugs. Today? I’ll do chores, water the garden, do laundry, I don’t know for the rest of the day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Got a couple hours and then hopefully we'll get some rain.  Cleaning rabbit cages and grinding the rabbit meat, those are my only plans for the day.
  Yesterday kids and I unloaded hay wagon while dh and the hay guy finished the baling. 214 more bales put up, now we need rain so we can get a 3rd cutting. 200 more bales would be great.  Need to can beans and corn this week. Got eggplant coming on and ate our first tomato on Friday.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Here it's cooler -- only in low 90s today


I hate it when it gets that HOT!



Baymule said:


> They wound up buying lamb chops and leg of lamb ( @Bruce I didn't cut it up for chicken fried round steak)



I'd be a regular customer if I lived near you or Mike.



Mini Horses said:


> Here, I worked to get the walk behind tiller going. Now, after the other new parts, the throttle cable broke!!


Sounds like my garden tractor mower deck experience. 



Mini Horses said:


> Sure can't water 12 acres of pasture.


Well, one CAN, it is done all over the country. Of course it takes big automatic waters and really good wells. I don't water anything but the veg garden. On the whole it has been drier than usual this year though we got rain on and off all day today starting about 6 AM. The pond will surely appreciate the input, it keeps going down and looks pretty pathetic. Still enough water to support the frogs and fish so far.


----------



## promiseacres

Warmed up the last bit of coffee. Got cages cleaned and repaired a couple also. That took until after lunch time. And after lunch ground the meat. 5# in the freezer, 10 patties made and now looking at jerky recipes for the belly flaps.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yesterday I got the groundhog dig destroyed.   Flooded it again, then dug it up & refilled with backhoe.   Maybe THAT will be enough convincing!   Appears it left after first flooding session last weekend.   Sure wasn't at home yesterday!    

Today -- I went to work       Yep, still doing that.   Inside was a lot cooler than out.   I had a lot of outside yesterday.....with chores and projects.   Last week has been busy with just water issues -- dump hot, refill with cool -- they sure drink a LOT.  And I have been also -- staying hydrated.

I'll check on the throttle cable tomorrow.  Would be nice if one was in stock.   More like "lucky if" .   Right now, I'm just sleepy.  Good night!


----------



## Baymule

Top of the morning to y’all!!  Coffee is cooking and breakfast is toast with lemon fig preserves. I found a jar in the back of the pantry dated 2013. It’s still good and so yummy. LOL if you don’t want any because of the date, that’s fine, more for me!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, at least two of us are having coffee!   I've been up a while -- body just woke up.     I wanted to stay in bed, nope couldn't get back to sleep & got tired of tossing. Crappy part -- I'll want a nap mid day. That will cause another night of this. But, the heat pushes me inside.....if I don't sit down maybe I'll stay awake. Hmmm....need a bushel of tomatoes to can!!  That would keep me up.  Don't have them.    

I'd eat those fig preserves --  they sound good.   If this heat & no rain continue, the figs I usually get won't get there.   My friend has started watering the trees to help.  Her house, her trees, my figs.  

I put about 30 gal of water to each of my 2 young apple trees yesterday  (had 3 but goat took one out!)   while I was flooding groundhog den & hose going.  I'm sure they appreciated it.  But, they didn't look bad with all this.....and garden got deep watering, too.  It looked bad.  Trying to save tomato plants, limas, eggplant & winter squash.   Summer squash is gone & green beans --  I'll second plant green beans.   Need to start seed for winter crops.

Hurry daylight!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks.
Up a bit early, DH needs to leave early for schooling. Need to put the rabbit meat I decided to make into jerky into the dehydrator. Chores and gardening today.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> I'd eat those fig preserves --  they sound good.   If this heat & no rain continue, the figs I usually get won't get there.   My friend has started watering the trees to help.  Her house, her trees, my figs.



I had a friend with a fig tree that had HUGE green figs--and didn't want them! I made strawberry fig preserves with strawberry Jello and gave him a jar and he was happy. He got sick, he and his wife sold the house and the new owner cut down the fig tree! I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got jerky made and 7 qts of green beans canned yesterday. Today need to pick corn, mow and get groceries, oh and riding lessons this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up too early, again!   It's just starting to get light.  I'm almost thru 2nd cup.    Loving those who garden has done well.   Mine -- I swear, it's cooking on the vines!   No amount of water can temper this extreme heat we've had all month -- with NO rain.    So it goes.    

I'm going to the Veg auction tomorrow night.  Want to buy a bushel of tomatoes to can & anything else I see that lights me up.  If corn is cheap, I'll grab 5-10 dzn to can.   I'm still hopeful that my Fall crops will happen.   Will see how the weather plays out.     

Pastures are more of a concern for rain.  This heat & dry is damaging the grass base.   Some won' recover.   At least there is hay waiting for me to buy, right across the street.    Squares & rolls.   I'm feeding hay now....unusual this time of year.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Yesterday I got the groundhog dig destroyed. Flooded it again, then dug it up & refilled with backhoe.


Sadly I can't do that. If I flooded the tunnels it would undermine the barns. And obviously, even if I could get the backhoe into the barn I wouldn't want to start digging. The critter is still out there happily ignoring whatever I put in the trap.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> The critter is still out there happily ignoring whatever I put in the trap.



I read they like cantaloupe..........????   

I saw mine one day...small/young one.   His dig was out in the chicken yard and wasn't finished, I'm sure, as it didn't have the multi areas for food and sleep.   Just in & out, about 8-10 feet apart.   Busy guy!!  

Glad is was where I could get to it.  Yeah, you have a problem one.  But he must be happy!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Still need to mow and pack up the camper. And pick corn but it didn't look like enough for canning was left in planting #1.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning, thanks for the coffee pa, I also on garden duty. Got to get it ready for my seeds. I keep thinking of trying out the beets in the clay and seeing how they do same with the carrots. I don't think I get raised beds in time for this year. I have so much tilling to do. Also might have gotten to many seeds for well this season but i use them next season as well. We don't get cold till late October is generally our first front and that can drop it to freezing but doesn't stay there. So who knows how long this year my plants can go. Dh just left. He got a busy day. Nothing new around here. Farm chores, house work, school more house work more farm chores baking. Oh I decide to start trying some casseroles my kids are pretty picking about things be mixed together we see how this goes.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We got back from my sister’s last night at 7:30 I fed animals and hit the garden. I picked 3 rows of purple hull peas, got 2 wash pans, shelled out 6 pounds of peas. Gonna finish this cup of coffee, get dressed, do chores and go pick the other 3 rows of peas. Tomato vines are loaded, gotta pick them too! Our son was thrilled with his cases of canned tomato sauce and salsa. Now I gotta can more for us!


----------



## The_V's

Morning everyone! Coffee is good today. Brought home three new kune sows the other day, and a couple new agh gilts. Got a text from my friend that my Berkshire gilts have been born! Already found a boar. Getting goals met on the farm, building stuff here and there sure is humid here lately. Got used to the crazy heat now its 155 with 55% humidity man I was finally okay with dry heat now it’s humid too ugh


----------



## Mini Horses

The_V's said:


> crazy heat now its 155 with 55% humidity



I hope that's a miss type!!!  

Still hot & dry here.   Gal was to bring 2 goat kids to band today, not now.  Moved until tomorrow....told her then or find another to do!  I mean I can only work "favors" in so many times & adjust my own work.   

I'm enjoying coffee -- while I check on everyone & update on me.   Slept well and longer than usual, thankfully but, need the kick.

Chicken coop re-work today so I can move more into it.   Then 5 more bucklings to move in with other 6.....auction day 8/8 & they need to be where I can load all easily.    They'll love the xtra hay & grain for a week.    I need to get them in there while I have time to wrangle if needed.  I have a heavy work schedule next week and won't have time to move them.  Prep ahead.

Tonight is the veggie auction -- I'm excited!    Need to get tomatoes canned for winter. Will be busy tomorrow with all that.

Everyone enjoy their day!!


----------



## Bruce

I think the 155° is a type given the record high in Death Valley is 134°.
Even if she meant 115° it would still be WAY WAY WAY too hot!!



Mini Horses said:


> But he must be happy!


A lot happier than I am to have him as a "guest".


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I woke up around midnight to heavy rain, went right back to sleep. Rain! I let Trip and Carson in a few minutes ago and the rain settled the dust around here, hope we got an inch or two. It's been so hot and dry, my sweet corn was just coming up, i watered it good before we left, but a lot of it died while we were gone. I counted live corn last night and i got 45. Planted 95 seed, most of it was up, but not now.  Oh well, i got 13 pounds of shelled peas in the refrigerator to put up today, a bunch of tomatoes and eggplant. Another busy day in the kitchen! Maybe two.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in....off to the lake for the weekend. 
See you guys on Monday morning. Have a great weekend


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm having coffee but been drinking it for a while.  Went to auction and got tomatoes, eggplant, peppers & cantaloupe.  Came home thinking I'd get some canned before bed.   Porch light isn't on -- I know it was, so maybe a dead bulb.  Open door, no light, no AC, no electric!  WHAT!!??

Yeah a few thousand of us were out..... OK, it's been 98-100 all day, now 88 and.....crap!   Unloaded veggies.  Called DD & it's been off a couple hrs.   Was glad I had some LED fixtures not up anywhere, with batteries.
Played solitare on my Ipad a while....finally, AC, lights!    Off about 7 hrs.   Freezers full and I wouldn't open anything --  didn't need water, etc.  Time & cool were only losses.  

Since I had almost 3 bushel of tomatoes     I needed to get with it.  Right now I have 7 qt & 5 pt done, with some cooking down for sauce to can in a while.   Yeah -- a LOT more to go.     Think I'll have some cantaloupe!   You know where I'll be all day.


----------



## Baymule

Glad your power came back on! Yes, i know where you are and what you are doing!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah -- and my generator was near the back end of the farm.  I can only move it any distance with the FEL on the tractor -- it was dark and who knows WHAT I'd hit, run over, drop.   That's a today job -- bring it back up to here.    I know you just put up a LOT of tomatoes!  Fun, huh??    Will be better this winter, just using them.


----------



## Baymule

I didn’t put up tomatoes today, I put up eggplant, jalapeños and purple hull peas. Having jalapeño poppers and eggplant Parmesan  for supper.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, I had eggplant parm, too!!

9 pints of tomato sauce  (Onion, garlic, basil).   6 qts tomato juice.  I rarely drink it, so it will work for soups!    Cantaloupe in dehydrator -- because of Bay -- the fresh slices I ate were really good!  So I'm at about 3/4 bushel tomatoes that can hold a couple days to ripen more -- OR may dehydrate some.  2 lopes & will probably dehydrate one of those.    THEN.....finish the peppers -- yellow, red & green......chop & freeze most, but plan to stuff some & freeze for winter.   Have all the things to do stuffing.  Most of eggplant in freezer.  Should be done by Monday.   

Late day -- SURPRISE -- it actually RAINED at my house!!!  

About 4, usual clouds, thunder...I kinda ignored it since it's been doing all that and leaves.  Then, I realized it was truly raining!  Been about a month now.   GOOD rain...some hard and fast, then slow and staying for now.  It was sooooooooooooo needed!!!!!   Plus, cooled things off.  My pastures will come back now.     More rain from the little hurricane in the Tues-Thur timeframe.   Perfect. Relief.   Needed.


----------



## Baymule

Cantaloupe jerky is darned good! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I’ll make and can spaghetti sauce today.


----------



## The_V's

Sor


Mini Horses said:


> I hope that's a miss type!!!
> 
> Still hot & dry here.   Gal was to bring 2 goat kids to band today, not now.  Moved until tomorrow....told her then or find another to do!  I mean I can only work "favors" in so many times & adjust my own work.
> 
> I'm enjoying coffee -- while I check on everyone & update on me.   Slept well and longer than usual, thankfully but, need the kick.
> 
> Chicken coop re-work today so I can move more into it.   Then 5 more bucklings to move in with other 6.....auction day 8/8 & they need to be where I can load all easily.    They'll love the xtra hay & grain for a week.    I need to get them in there while I have time to wrangle if needed.  I have a heavy work schedule next week and won't have time to move them.  Prep ahead.
> 
> Tonight is the veggie auction -- I'm excited!    Need to get tomatoes canned for winter. Will be busy tomorrow with all that.
> 
> Everyone enjoy their day!!


yes 155 was a typo but we do regularly get in the 130’s here but its usually a dry heat not humid but lately were coming up on monsoon season here so humidity is crazy high.


----------



## The_V's

Bruce said:


> I think the 155° is a type given the record high in Death Valley is 134°.
> Even if she meant 115° it would still be WAY WAY WAY too hot!!
> 
> 
> A lot happier than I am to have him as a "guest".


Yes we are near Death Valley, not many people make that connection good job! Were actually closer to the Mexican border and much lower elevation.But don’t believe what you hear it actually gets hotter than 135 just at our place in the shade. In Death Valley and much of the Mojave desert it is usually 15 degrees HOTTER than the news says because their thermometers aren’t here in the heat theyre closer to town. Were so far out in the sand dunes it looks like another planet. Upside of that is we have absolutely no predators cause everything dies before it reaches us. Downside the heat is a predator itself. Today and yesterday were beautiful! Only 115 and 45% humidity and were in heaven


----------



## Bruce

The_V's said:


> Upside of that is we have absolutely no predators cause everything dies before it reaches us.


I would die before I got to you as well!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That doesn't sound like heaven thats just hotter the hot. No thanks I stick with my wimpy 100+ weather.


----------



## The_V's

Bruce said:


> I would die before I got to you as well!


As long as you have 4 whee drive and good ac youll get to us safely. But we haul our water here so pack plenty if you come visit


----------



## Bruce

Doesn't matter how much water you have just drunk, soon as you hit the desert you NEED WATER! DYING OF THIRST!  OK, know that is just mental but still, all that sand! No trees!

No 4WD on my Prius Prime. Guess we'll have to meet out at the main road.


----------



## Mini Horses

Have some fresh coffee -- just made a pot!

Been cutting, chopping, slicing, canning, freezing -- seems like forever!  Today will be the last of it for the week.

Looking at just the jars, I'm thinking -- REALLY???  You need this much??     They'd look a lot better in a cellar.  Now, I need to get busy on moving things from a closet to use those shelves for these jars.   I see Goodwill getting a donation.


----------



## Baymule

The_V's said:


> Yes we are near Death Valley, not many people make that connection good job! Were actually closer to the Mexican border and much lower elevation.But don’t believe what you hear it actually gets hotter than 135 just at our place in the shade. In Death Valley and much of the Mojave desert it is usually 15 degrees HOTTER than the news says because their thermometers aren’t here in the heat theyre closer to town. Were so far out in the sand dunes it looks like another planet. Upside of that is we have absolutely no predators cause everything dies before it reaches us. Downside the heat is a predator itself. Today and yesterday were beautiful! Only 115 and 45% humidity and were in heaven


Haha and people say that TEXAS is hot! Haha, you got us beat.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! I could drink the whole pot. 

Yesterday I made tomato sauce, cooked it down and made spaghetti sauce. I added mushrooms, onions and celery, along with Italian seasoning, garlic and salt. I precooked the mushrooms, onions and celery, then drained through a colander so I wouldn't be adding more water to my cooked down sauce. I got 13 pints and a quart about 3/4 full that we will have tonight.

We bought a half bushel of okra, cut it up, blanched, vacuum sealed and put in the freezer. A customer wanted tomato sauce, canned jalapenos, eggs, 1/2 bushel of peas, and eggplant, so we took it to them. I made a batch of pico de gallo, that stuff is so good. I was so tired that I left a big pot in the sink full of soapy water, which i never do. I always clean up my canning mess, I'm real particular about my canning supplies. I was just too tired to care. Today I only have a half bushel of Purple Hull peas to wash, blanch and put in the freezer. We are going Elderberry picking and I'll wash those, we'll pick the berries off the stems and I'll wash them again, bag and freeze them. Time to make Elderberry syrup!


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> We are going Elderberry picking and I'll wash those, we'll pick the berries off the stems and I'll wash them again, bag and freeze them. Time to make Elderberry syrup!



I found a tree one day when I had to take an alternate route to a trail I ride. Dh and I went back and checked it last week, but it's still too soon for berries.
I ordered five elderberries that will be delivered next spring, (I hope!) so we can grow our own and I can supply my kids and friends.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> We bought a half bushel of okra, cut it up, blanched, vacuum sealed and put in the freezer.


Have you ever dehydrated it?  It's sooooo good!  I cut it fairly thick, salt it good and dehydrate it until it's crunchy.  We call it "coke-ra" around here!


----------



## Mini Horses

Gave some of these tomatoes (obviously multiplying in the box!!) to my friend & a gallon bag of fresh chopped peppers.   Also a half gal of fresh milk & some eggs.   Picked up my figs....   from last few days of picking.  Have 4 trays of these working Now!  Super sweet this year --  the heat?






She'll have this much again about Tuesday.   YUM!  This tree is loaded big time.  They pick and hand to me.  Nice friend!!  I'll need to get the other cantaloupe in the unit between.  Tight schedule.   

Nice break from peppers & tomatoes!   But I did get the stuffed peppers in freezer (which is VERY full)  & 3 qt bags of peppers & onions chopped and frozen.  Love to just grab them ready to use.  Need to pull last 7 qts of tomatoes from canner...set on counter by other jars of sauces.  This marathon is finally over for this weekend, at least..

I need to go pick elderberry tomorrow...add to list.    Checked them yesterday morning.  Should be ready now.

It will be great this winter when I will have enough stored to eat myself into an extra 10#.     Wait -- that may be from the ice cream I buy!


----------



## Baymule

Wide awake at 3:20 AM. Finally got up, shelling peas. I need coffee!!


----------



## promiseacres

Still half asleep at 7.... busy but fun weekend at the lake.  Laundry day, see what's ready in the garden. Got rain  this weekend.


----------



## Bunnylady

My phone started screaming about the hurricane warning at 5:17 this morning, so yeah, I'm awake.

*grumble, grumble . . . "Sleep no more! Macbeth does murder sleep."*


----------



## Bruce

How is the weather now @Bunnylady? It looks like the storm should be  reaching you about 8 tonight. 90% chance of tropical force winds.



Mini Horses said:


> She'll have this much again about Tuesday. YUM! This tree is loaded big time. They pick and hand to me. Nice friend!!


She might be REALLY happy to have you as a friend to take them. Kind of like people with a truck load of zucchini


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, @Bunnylady  you seem to be the target area -- maybe -- then it will continue my way.  I have several black clouds now but, it's some scattered stuff (They say!) then clear, then store late night/early AM.  We still need rain, just not all the rest of it.  LOL   Maybe some will go out to see instead.  Nawwwhhhh.....that would be to good to be true.

@Baymule I did some cantaloupe in the dehydrator a couple days ago.  You did not mention that I wasn't supposed to eat it all -- non stop.  BUT they are smaller in volume with water gone.     I'll be chowing down figs when next lope goes in.........

Waiting for time to be done for this canner of veg soup that's working.
Then out, if it's not pouring.

ETA: wrote about 4 hrs ago --- rain started and net stopped.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Yeah, @Bunnylady  you seem to be the target area -- maybe -- then it will continue my way.  I have several black clouds now but, it's some scattered stuff (They say!) then clear, then store late night/early AM.  We still need rain, just not all the rest of it.  LOL   Maybe some will go out to see instead.  Nawwwhhhh.....that would be to good to be true.
> 
> @Baymule I did some cantaloupe in the dehydrator a couple days ago.  You did not mention that I wasn't supposed to eat it all -- non stop.  BUT they are smaller in volume with water gone.     I'll be chowing down figs when next lope goes in.........
> 
> Waiting for time to be done for this canner of veg soup that's working.
> Then out, if it's not pouring.
> 
> ETA: wrote about 4 hrs ago --- rain started and net stopped.




Be safe and let us know how how you are (storm )


----------



## Bunnylady

Bruce said:


> How is the weather now @Bunnylady? It looks like the storm should be reaching you about 8 tonight. 90% chance of tropical force winds.



At this point, we're getting the usual splash-and-dash showers and thunderstorms. Need to wrap up whatever outside prep hasn't been completed. Did some last-minute shopping this morning; incredibly, there was still bread and bottled water in the stores!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnylady said:


> Did some last-minute shopping this morning; incredibly, there was still bread and bottled water in the stores!



Very unusual given circumstances.  Of course, some days they buy as soon as it goes on the shelf, like TP.      I'm good.  Didn't leave my driveway.   Soft off and on showers all day.    A loaf of bread just finished baking.   Hope the storm isn't bad there Bunnylady.

Of course -- probably both of us will have iffy net.

Need to run hay the goats -- you know, rain and room service.  Will close coops, come in a fix some dinner to go with this bread.  Smells good.  Ahhh, may just have that hot bread & some butter!



Baymule said:


> Wide awake at 3:20 AM. Finally got up



Don't you just hate that!?   For me it seems it's always when I go to bed late and really NEED to sleep.   Once awake, might as well be up & at it.  At least you had something to do there.  Usually you're just pacing for daylight to do THAT list.


----------



## Mini Horses

The storm came through here ... I've seen worse, which is a good thing.  The preliminary bands carried a LOT of disturbance in some areas.  Several tornados hit, not huge but, damage still.  One in NC did a lot of damage in a trailer park, one confirmed dead, two missing.  Crews there searching, etc.    About 40-50 miles S of me....way N of Bunnylady.  Another hit 15 miles S in VA and one 20 miles N of me.   

Here, I got almost 5" of rain.   My saving grace was no rain for almost a month until just last two days.  That softened to top ground enough to allow this huge dump soak in and not run off to cause damages and flooding on roads.  A walk about shows no damage that I see.  Thankful for that.      DID lose power for 7-8 hrs, just came back on about 45 min ago.  Yep, right after I filled the generator with gas & started to plug into the meter connection.   Bam -- ON.   Nice.

I still had coffee this morning, compliments of instant, a jug of water, heat by a can of sterno and light by my headlamp.   Sipped & watched it rain as daylight showed the wind blowing rains across the fields. Not much else to do.   Right now it's sunny and nice.

Hope the rest of the E Coast members can chime in soon.  Let us know you're ok!


----------



## Bunnylady

Yeah, land falling hurricanes are no picnic. The last band before the eye wall had numerous tornadic cells in it; several communities around here have what appears to be tornado damage (but no deaths, as far as I know). We have a lot of branches down, but no damage to any structure that I've seen. Our power was out for about 12 hours. We ran the generator for a few hours, but (thankfully!) the electricity was back on before it got really warm, so, though the internet is still out, I'm sitting here in air-conditioned comfort typing this. 

Coulda been a lot worse.


----------



## Baymule

Glad y’all are safe!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> DID lose power for 7-8 hrs, just came back on about 45 min ago. Yep, right after I filled the generator with gas & started to plug into the meter connection. Bam -- ON. Nice.


The line power would have come back on a lot earlier if you had gotten the generator ready much sooner


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> The line power would have come back on a lot earlier if you had gotten the generator ready much sooner


  Probably -- BUT I had to wait for the 60 mph winds to slow down first.....or be blown away!


----------



## Bruce

Army belly crawl out to the generator? It would be worth it if the power came back on as soon as you had the generator ready


----------



## Bunnylady

Power company linemen are my heroes. They are often out in gosh-awful conditions. After Florence, it wasn't unusual to see cars pull over and give convoys of bucket trucks the right-of-way so they could get to their assigned work areas quicker.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.... maker decided not to work today...but kerique is working.
Yesterday my son John got to participate in Area 4H tractor driving. He had a couple good runs and one not so good. The other boy from our county gets to go on to state. Excited for him. Clean rabbit cages then a Walmart run and Feed run. Hoping to get beans and corn put up but that'll probably be tomorrow.
Prayers for safety for all in the storms way.


----------



## Baymule

A tractor run sounds like fun, glad your son got to participate and have a couple of good runs. Thanks for the coffee!

Yesterday I took the day off. No canning. Today I'll probably pay for it. LOL Got to slice cucumbers and put to soak in lime water, then cook and can them tomorrow, wash, blanch and put purple hull peas in the freezer, snap and can Kentucky Wonder beans, and tomatoes are staring at me from the table. 

For some reason, my knee woke me up at 3 AM in pain and I couldn't straighten it. Great. THAT'S all I need! I've rubbed it with Arnicare, I have work to do! I am not hobbling around so good......

Our friend and hay guy has Covid-19. His wife had it first, she is a nurse in a doctor's office, now he has it. They both have jobs of exposure, he works for a soft drink beverage company and is in and out of stores and public places all day. His parents live on one side of them, his grandmother lives on the other side of them. I hope neither of them gets Covid too.


----------



## Mini Horses

I must go to work today Mon had to prep things before storm, yesterday storm & check things, some clean up. Now -- yep, gotta do the work. Normally I would not mind BUT....I want to go buy & pick up some chickens that are 113 miles away. Work is truly getting in my way.  Fig friend just called to remind me to pick up another 20#. Add to today's rounds.    Coffee is sure welcome !!!   Need 30 hr days.

BUT --  sun is out, temps more normal in mid 80s.  Life is good.  Just busy.   Feed bins full, animals all here.   Goat auction moved from 8/8 to 8/15...good for me, I need the time with losing 2 days this week.  Juggle!

Everyone have a great day


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I hope neither of them gets Covid too.


Me too. While they may be strong enough to kick it, the parents and grandmother may not be.



Mini Horses said:


> Need 30 hr days


Yeah! Then we could sleep another 6 hours


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> I must go to work today Mon had to prep things before storm, yesterday storm & check things, some clean up. Now -- yep, gotta do the work. Normally I would not mind BUT....I want to go buy & pick up some chickens that are 113 miles away. Work is truly getting in my way.  Fig friend just called to remind me to pick up another 20#. Add to today's rounds.    Coffee is sure welcome !!!   Need 30 hr days.
> 
> BUT --  sun is out, temps more normal in mid 80s.  Life is good.  Just busy.   Feed bins full, animals all here.   Goat auction moved from 8/8 to 8/15...good for me, I need the time with losing 2 days this week.  Juggle!
> 
> Everyone have a great day


30 hr days would just make you need longer ones.... Believe me,  I feel the same.  And with the knees I work even slower than you do I am sure.  Yep, work is getting in the way of things.....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I will be making sweet spicy pickles today. It's my Great Grandmother's recipe, I've been making it since I was in high school. The slices soak in pickling lime water for 24 hours, rinse, soak in vinegar water for 2 hours, then cook in syrup and spices. So I'll be canning today. I got tomatoes that are ripe, but I think I'll put them in the freezer. Pigs go to slaughter August 24, so I'll have to can the tomatoes before then, got something like 8 or 9 one gallon bags. Busy today!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule 
We picked beans last night, going to get them canned today. Filled 2 5 gallon buckets, hoping for 14 qts. We are supposed to meet friends for a hike this afternoon. We'll see. 
Been working Richie in the round pen, good to see him playing around being his silly self again.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It's my Great Grandmother's recipe,


Grandma Wall of the infamous eggnog?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Grandma Wall of the infamous eggnog?


Yes. She was a talented lady. LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
19 more qts of green beans to go in the pantry. Even snuck over to state park to check out a new picnic area too & took a hike. 
Want to get some corn on the cob in the freezer done today.


----------



## Mini Horses

FOG!   It's everywhere  view1/3 mile or less. Sure slows down traffic. Won't be an issue by the time I get driving. We had a month of dry, hot, hot, hot. Then light rains, then hurricane -- 4" there, Last 3 days it's been 2-5" each day. Wooooweeee.....roller coaster.    Now, they predict more named storms than the 21 names assigned.   Yep, hang on!

My coffee may be one of the "stables" in my life.      Help yourself, it's a fresh pot.  Just took those figs from the dehydrator, tasty -- grab some.  I'll pick up enough fresh today to fill that dehydrator a time or two.   Good season for them -- unlike the garden -- with this weather coaster.

Missed the veggie auction last night, it was pouring rain....like flood time.  Didn't go.  Just as well, I'm not in the mood for canning this weekend.  Need to rest,  look at the garden hard, decide what I can plant, start plants, re-till -- once it dries out.  No pressure here.   Grass growing well.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Another morning of roosters laughing at me ..they know the rainy weather is on their side.....freezer camp is waiting


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. 19 quarts of green beans! Wow, you did good. I canned green beans yesterday, got 11 pints. @promiseacres what kind of green beans are you growing? bush or vine? Mine are Kentucky Wonder and they are hard to find and pick in those massive vines!. I have canned 27 pints total. 

Today is clean out the freezer day, I have a 10# package of chicken leg quarters cooking on the stove, plus 2 more pots of assorted chicken parts and bones, all to pick over and can for the dogs. Got 3 quart bags of cubed beef liver that the dogs didn't like, to mix with the chicken when i can it later. I can sneak it past the dogs disguised as chicken. LOL LOL Another canning day. I've got to get the freezers cleaned out, organized and ready for pork! 2 pigs going to slaughter August 24, one is pre-sold. I may try to sell half of ours, I dunno. I'll be canning all day.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with you on this B&B.  I have 4, eating VERY well, for past month -- due to weather!   If this keeps up for another month or so (expect it will!)  I'll add 4 more to the "event".   Chicken & dumpling fare but, good eating.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule
I always grow Blue Lake Bush... I'm up to 26 qts in the pantry and I think 2-3 in the freezer. I expect to have more next week other than the vines the kids stomped...oh well we're getting enough.


----------



## Baymule

I am disgusted. My Explorer browser went away. This morning I opened my computer to find all sorts of mis-mash computer crap and NOTHING is recognizable as MY computer. AAARRRGGHHHHH!!!!!! Now I have to muddle through whatever this is and reset everything, re-enter passwords-if I can even remember what they are. I open a new tab and am greeted by nothing recognizable. All my favorite links are GONE. I HATE YOU MICROSOFT!


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> @Baymule
> I always grow Blue Lake Bush... I'm up to 26 qts in the pantry and I think 2-3 in the freezer. I expect to have more next week other than the vines the kids stomped...oh well we're getting enough.


Are they round or a flat bean? I grow Thai #3 long beans, but I don't like them canned. The KW beans can well, but I sure have to work hard to pick them, too time consuming.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> I'm with you on this B&B.  I have 4, eating VERY well, for past month -- due to weather!   If this keeps up for another month or so (expect it will!)  I'll add 4 more to the "event".   Chicken & dumpling fare but, good eating.


I think we have counted at least ten in there that need to go, they are riding the hens like they stole them.....hens are crying for mercy ...poor girls


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Yes. She was a talented lady. LOL


I ASSUME the sweet spicy pickles do not include nearly a fifth of whisky. Of course if they did, they would keep forever


----------



## Baymule

I got 3 big pots of deboned chicken along with a quart bad of cubed beef liver in each pot, on the stove ready to can. Got the tea kettle on to boil to pour over the lids and rings, assorted canning tools and I am sitting for a moment. Picked more KW beans this morning, eggplant and tomatoes. Resting while I can!


----------



## farmerjan

I know the advantages of canning the vegs..... storage and all, but I sure am not a big fan of canned green beans.  Too mushy for me.  I like them with more crispness I guess.  Although I have never canned the french cut ones.... I might have to try that.  They sure would take up less space /room in an already "too little space" freezer.  And you cannot get me to eat canned peas for love nor money.  
Canning is not a priority this year with trying to get the closing and then getting things done to get moved.  Not enough hours in the day and I honestly just don't have the "umph" to can stuff this year.  Been enjoying some fresh stuff given to me by some farmers....Just for "current eating".  Next year.


----------



## promiseacres

5 dozen ears are vaccum packed, ready for the freezer. Now debating on what to do with the "seconds".. probably will cut the good parts and can it. 
@Baymule they are round beans, can or freeze well
@farmerjan dh prefers mushy vegetables..... even if I make stir fry...... but I don't mind beans that way. These hold up well and used to them canned. I usually do a mix of canning and freezing depending on space and preferences.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I know the advantages of canning the vegs..... storage and all, but I sure am not a big fan of canned green beans. Too mushy for me. I like them with more crispness I guess.


Yep, about the only commercially canned veg that most people can/will eat fresh that I can deal with is corn .... unless it is creamed corn 🤢  Same is true of pickles and "salsa". Cooked and canned? No thanks. Claussen refrigerator pickles and fresh pico de gallo for me thanks.



farmerjan said:


> And you cannot get me to eat canned peas for love nor money.


Me either ... well maybe if I was on Survivor and it meant the difference between winning and losing  
But I worked with a guy who wouldn't touch a fresh or frozen pea, canned only. That is what he grew up with. I suppose that is why some people like Spam® too. I think you have to grow up with stuff like that.


----------



## rachels.haven

For @Bruce
Like this?








						Copycat Chipotle Pico de Gallo Salsa Recipe
					

This copycat Chipotle Pico de Gallo salsa recipe will blow you away with it's fresh flavor!




					www.momontimeout.com
				




*eta, I actually like this better than Chipotle's little cups of the stuff. It tastes a little different.


----------



## Bruce

YEAH, like THAT! Though I skip the jalapeño and while they do have a reasonable amount of cilantro I'd toss some more in, I love that stuff.

And it is simple to make! Just chop up a few things and mix them together.


----------



## rachels.haven

Yeah, I have to gut the jalapeno to get the kids to eat it. That's almost like leaving it out, lol. Your method is cheaper.


----------



## farmerjan

Now, I am a big fan of pickles done up through canning.  Bread and butter, sweet,  and dills..... and don't each much of the spicy stuff.  But then, I don't get very creative when I cook either.  Especially not with wanting out of here and into the "new" house.  Maybe I will get back into wanting to cook more.....especially with my gas stove again.  I hate cooking on electric.... yet I was raised with it;   but we had a gas (propane) stove at the "cabin" in Vt.;  no electric there at all, had propane wall lamps and kerosene lamps to carry up to the bedrooms at night,  and to use at the table too....and I loved cooking with the propane and got one as soon as I got out of the parents house.
My father will only eat canned peas and for years I wouldn't touch peas.... until I had them fresh from the garden, then frozen/cooked to where they weren't mush. 
Yes, it is alot of what you are raised with... and some of what you maybe try somewhere and decide you like so then you start eating it that way.
I like my yellow squash with just a little butter, salt and pepper.... but I also like it mashed like you would mash potatoes.... had it that way as a kid and really liked it. 
I eat pretty plain.... would like to have someone around who liked to cook, so that I would try other stuff.... I am too tired many nights to even want to cook.  And standing at the stove isn't what my knees want either.


----------



## Baymule

I wound up with 20 quarts of chicken mixed with cubed beef liver and a half cup of cooked rice per quart. And since I had room for one more quart in the canner, one quart of broth. I have two half gallon jars of dog broth in the refrigerator that will be used first. The dogs love the stuff. BJ likes being the dog chef and mixing it with their kibble.

I had tomatoes all over the table so I squeezed one more pot on the stove to cook some down. I have a quart of tomato sauce in the refrigerator that I will experiment with to make bar-be-cue sauce with. 

I went outside at 5AM to turn the water on the Purple Hull peas, so Sheba, Carson and Sentry came in for a snack. Now their eyes are glued to the toast BJ just made for us. 

Coffee is good this morning! Y’all help yourselves. 

@Bruce I love fresh pico de gallo too. I grow the tomatoes, jalapeños, onions, but I buy the cilantro and lime juice. I can eat it with a spoon. I also canned salsa this year. It’s great on chips, we can kill a pint of the stuff. I canned a case of it for our son and a case of plain sauce. 

I’ve got so many tomatoes this year that I am making the products I use, sauce, salsa, pizza sauce,  spaghetti sauce, today will be BBQ sauce. 

I freeze the English peas and Purple Hull peas. Canning changes the taste. I also freeze cream corn. 

@farmerjan next year you can have a garden. It takes time to build up the soilbut I bet your garden to be has better soil than mine. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I freeze the English peas and Purple Hull peas.



Right now, if I had to freeze peas, I'd have to pour them in and let them fall between all the packages.         I prefer them frozen as they hold some shape/taste that disappears with canning.  KYW snaps are good canners, IMO, as they are naturally a tough bean and hold well to canning.   Some others,  I only use fresh!  

Right now, with conditions of use & weather, my garden is kaput!  I am going to let some bucklings in there today to eat it down.  Edges are heavy grass.   In next week or two, it will be disc and till time, again.....in prep for new plants/seeds.   Plan to get some more from Fall gardening to put up.   Then, winter over and start REALLY early next year.     ALWAYS "next year", right? 

Have some coffee  -- fresh pot over there -- strong & good.     

Need to check to see if there's a goat auction next Sat....these guys need to leave me.   Now...HAVE TO GO MILK.   Brat is waiting.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in a bit. I ended up with 8 pints of corn from the 2nds. Not a bad day, I got two walls of plaster down in the farm house too. I soooo can't wait to get over there....I told DH we are putting ours on the market in the spring.... not sure he believes me. But I can't handle this much longer, just keeping up with mowing yards is an hassle.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Slept in a bit. I ended up with 8 pints of corn from the 2nds. Not a bad day, I got two walls of plaster down in the farm house too. I soooo can't wait to get over there....I told DH we are putting ours on the market in the spring.... not sure he believes me. But I can't handle this much longer, just keeping up with mowing yards is an hassle.


You go girl! I told my husband we were moving and he didn't believe me. Even down to moving day, he was in a world of his own. It finally hit him when we were unpacking and for a little while, he was kinda down about it-we had been in Livingston for 30+ years. But we got busy and he was glad that we moved. Poor man, I just dragged him along. He married a tornado. 

So go on with your plans, get a bedroom done, get the KITCHEN done and move in. If possible, get bedrooms done, it is easier when the house is empty, but stand firm and put your house up for sale come spring. I wouldn't have been able to stand it this long! Go for it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I have two half gallon jars of dog broth in the refrigerator



Do you make that the same way you make chicken or beef broth??


----------



## Mini Horses

More figs here....dehydrated & cooked.  Have nine half pints of jam/preserves cooling.   4 trays drying & 4 more waiting.   That bush looks like it will keep doing this another couple months!    Watch what you wish for.    

Goats are working as hard as I did in the garden.  I feel a little vindicated because they haven't gotten any better results than me!  Of course, they do carry out what they cut....no wheelbarrow needed.

Now, to see if those chickens laid eggs for me.      Everyone has a job!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Do you make that the same way you make chicken or beef broth??



Yes. I use the same standards as if I was canning for human consumption. This batch has beef liver in it, I’d have to be REAL hungry to eat it. I have some chicken and rice that wouldn’t bother me one bit to pop it open and eat it. It’s canning, if I didn’t adhere to stringent cleanliness and correct process, it would spoil and be fit for nothing. The broth in the refrigerator is chicken and beef liver broth, not anything I’d be excited about, but the dogs love it over their kibble and lick their bowls clean.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice explanation Bay but he wanted to know if the "dog broth"  was made from dog.    Nope -- just chicken broth FOR the dog. 

Don't ya just love long days ???


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH grabbed his grandfather's while cleaning out their home. It got a good cleaning and unclogged.  Got laundry and dishes under control yesterday while kids and DH went to the grandparents place. Also took photos of the bunnies, loving my VL this year. So hard to decide.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Nice explanation Bay but he wanted to know if the "dog broth"  was made from dog.    Nope -- just chicken broth FOR the dog.
> 
> Don't ya just love long days ???


I guess that one went over my head. LOL

Coffee is ready!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee & fog again this morning.   

You need rubber boots to walk thru the wet grass.  Of course, the goats are looking out of their barn -- got hay??  Not wanting to get their feet wet!!    Wonder where I can buy "goat boots"? 🤪

What to do today?    Thinking on that one.....first, more coffee & something to eat.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Storms and rain this morning. 
Last night picked 3 cantelope, going to dehydrate some per @Baymule's recipe.
Picked two watermelon too. Got the bedroom walls done, the ceilings are definitely a challenge and arent finished. I am too short and it kills DH'S arms....but getting it done. Ordered a respirator for ds....he is big enough to assist. Been tough to find filters for them at reasonable prices.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Got to go to the grocery store today, get oil changed in the car, so won’t be playing outside today. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

PT cancelled, going to head to town and get a few things done sooner, then get some feed while it is dry....calling for rain/storms starting maybe Tues aft and through the rest of the week.  May as well get it unloaded and the cans filled and not have to worry about getting soaked. Do the cow at the same time. FOGGY this morning, so hay raking will be after noontime.... 
Maybe take my truck in for an oil change tomorrow morning. Needs it....


----------



## bethh

Xerocles said:


> I'm sitting in my kitchen waiting out a tornado warning. The radartrack shows its path running somewhere between my chicken feeder and their waterer.


Be safe


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> picked 3 cantelope, going to dehydrate some per @Baymule's recipe.



Be careful -- with water out, you can eat the ENTIRE lope by yourself!  I'm still getting & dehydrating figs...same deal, shrink is as bad as a bushel of collard greens!    Sure tastes good though!

Sunny here, not real bad temps -- maybe 90 late day.     Home, so plan to get outside most of day.  Will mow some,  finish a coop change, clean up an old hay pile, clean & fold the tarp, yeah --  usual clean ups to do!  Hoping to get a start on the normal "winterize" chores.  Never ending!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Xerocles   haven't seen you post much of late -- hope all is ok.   Probably just that good-lookin' gal you are hanging with, taking our time away.    

@PastorDave hope all is good with you and yours.   Would love to hear from you.


----------



## Baymule

Scorching hot. On way home from town, no ambition, will hibernate under AC when we get home. I bet dogs are waiting on us to return so they can too!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Be careful -- with water out, you can eat the ENTIRE lope by yourself!


My sister in law can eat an entire cantaloupe without dehydrating it first.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> My sister in law can eat an entire cantaloupe without dehydrating it first.



Is that unusual or something? I can eat a bowling ball sized watermelon alone. In one sitting. But only on a hot day. Medium hot days it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know, I've never eaten an entire melon of any sort at one sitting. Not even a half, might eat a quarter.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, I can do a half with no problem and probably a whole but I have MADE MYSELF quit after a half... Never had them dehydrated though....Will they keep if you vaccuum pack them?  Or do they still need fridge or freezing?  Might try it in my spare time...


----------



## farmerjan

Hey @Mini Horses  what ever became of that unexpected foal you had?  Can't remember seeing you post anything about it lately....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Storm came through about supper time. Trees came down on power lines just east of us. No power all evening. Thankful for a gas stove. Will probably be picking the last planting of corn that came down, hoping it’s ready.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Hey @Mini Horses what ever became of that unexpected foal you had? Can't remember seeing you post anything about it lately....



Oh, still here.      A friend wants the colt and that's a go for me!  Was just too hot to work with the penning, trailering, etc. to take it and mare to her place until weaned.  So, will probably be taking the colt in a couple of weeks.   Cute thing.  And weaned...4 months of age yesterday.   I'm just not wrangling with them anymore.  Like those occasional cows that are more work than you want to give.   Have desperately loved horses all my life -- now, not wanting to put in the time they require to be your BFF.   She has a grandaughter who wants to do and also has several riding & minis.  Good home!

@promiseacres   you have some issues there.    Hope your corn is going to be useable.   The power lines?  Suspect that will be fixed pretty quickly.   At least in my area it would be, the co-ops here are real good.  When the hurricane came thru recently, I was only out about 7 hrs. Some areas a couple days.

 Having my morning coffee and wake-up time. Nice to have someone to "talk" to. Well, the goats talk to me -- different senario. Accomplished some of yesterday's goals and some not even considered...you know how you start one and it blossoms into a lot more? Grass cutting did that. But, looks good. Now I'll add some power washing to my next week chores.! Need to finish clearing "stuff" from the back porch first. How'd this happen??   Only me to blame!    I see some painting  to do, also.  Just repairs.


----------



## Bunnylady

Mini Horses said:


> I'm just not wrangling with them anymore.
> Have desperately loved horses all my life -- now, not wanting to put in the time they require to be your BFF.



Nothing makes me cringe like hearing a parent say they want to get a foal so it and their kid can grow up together. I tell them, "you really, _really_ don't want to go there. You don't realize how much even a 'green broke' horse knows, until you deal with one that knows nothing at all about dealing with people." Some, like Blondie, seem to learn manners by osmosis, but others . . . . 

It sounds like a great situation that colt is going to!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bunnylady It is a great home!  Have known this lady for over 20 years -- we showed/raised minis at same time.  We were/are good friends. The DGD is now 17 and has been "horsing around" for at least 12 of those years!      She's almost 6' tall and has the knowledge, patience and size to handle this rascal easily.  

My retirees are all tame, been handled forever, some even showed.  But, I trained babies for years and it takes more than I want to give now.  Yeah, still love a horse!!   Just prefer these pasture ornaments now.    I'm over all the work and prep for the many shows, parades, sales, etc.

Not to say the goats aren't work or need "training"   Just NO WHERE near what a well mannered horse gets/needs!!    I remember tying 10 mares with babes at side for a weekly training in "tie & groom".  Baths were always fun.    Usually had 25-30 mares.   It was a working farm...full time.  Had 2 full-time workers, one lived on farm.

And, yes --- one of first questions I'd ask a prospective buyer "WHAT" do you want to do with, expect from, this animal?   Then...into all the set-up, experience, etc., etc.   Fortunately, many of my foals went to homes already into horses, showing, etc.   Many were people I dealt with & saw at the shows.   Plus, I tended to raise the smaller ones.  Only a few in the driver sizes of 34" or so.  Mine were primarily 27-30".  This one will mature at 32ish. She'll probably use for driving, eventually.  They used to show in those classes a lot.  I'm happy to gift him to her.


----------



## farmerjan

It does sound like a great place for the little guy to go.  Glad that it is working out for you.  One of the reasons I gave up the horses after my old retired mare died.  They do require so much work and care.  The cows you can leave and come back to without near as much "redoing" as a horse.  I still miss riding and have not ruled out another horse.  But I didn't have the time to give a horse the proper care , and exercise, with trying to work and the cattle and all that so after my mare died at 27 I just stayed out.  Maybe now that things are slowing down.... you never know, sometimes an opportunity comes up unexpectedly.  Have gotten most all my dogs that way;   who knows.  Not looking at this point, I have alot to do as it is still, and the house will require some serious time for a couple of months....but you never know....

Give my son one more thing to B#@#h about.... first my dairy cows then a horse on top of it.... Had a horse long before I ever thought about him.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Exactly why I no longer have a riding horse.  I occasionally ride one of this lady's Paso...he never rides but DGD does.

ETA:  I kept my saddles!  In case


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We picked up our granddaughters yesterday, an all day car ride. Halfway, 3 1/2 hours, then back. Kids were GLAD to get to our house!  3 year old sleeps between us and kicks like a mule. We were both up at 3:30 AM. LOL The 13 year old is getting her social schedule in order, we’ll drop her off at 10 this morning to spend the night with a friend and we’ll see what tomorrow brings. We pick up 30 CCX chicks today, 1 1/2 hour drive, I expect the little girls to cuddle baby chicks all the way back. Paper towels and sanitizing wipes will go with us! Sooooo looking forward to the next few days to play with the kids!


----------



## promiseacres

Hooray coffee!

Got 3 more dozen ears of corn in the freezer. Still a bunch to process, probably canning this afternoon, dentist apt late this morning.
Forgot to ad, we have 5 VL bunnies sold.... transports start next week.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres was this from the downed corn?   Of so, that's a good save.   Field corn next to me has suffered from our July heat wave & no rains.  

@Baymule it's good to get visits from the grandkids!   Sure a tough ride but, you can do!   Are they home schooling this year?   You know those chicks will be held today  what's a little girl to do? Chicks are cute & fluffy 

Sun out, mid 70s now -- heavy dew on grass.   Will heat to mid 80s so a tolerable day out there.   Of course, all sounds great but, a flat on the tractor (front, thankfully!) is a bummer!!!   Gotta fix that......I need to use it, of course!   Right now, I have a little job at a close store to go do before I get "farm smell" & dirt all over me.   I really need to stay home. That "R" word keeps haunting me!  

DGD leaves for college this weekend.  Yeppers, they are doing it.  Not sure how long it will last but, she's only 1.5 hours away so not bad if we have to make a run get her.   DD, DGD & I have been running about getting all her "take with" things together.   A small frig & MW were delivered last week for her room, some plastic totes ready to help hold things there, a list of "stuff",  washer loads of clothes.....it's a job to get ready!!   Head 'em up & move 'em out!   🤪  DD takes her Sunday.


----------



## Baymule

Back in from chores. #2 granddaughter is my shadow. Two old hens were given to us, they eat scratch from our hands. #2 DG is enthralled. Going back out to pick the garden. Green beans are ready. Going to freeze some for DS.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
@Baymule sounds like you're having a blast with the granddaughters. 
@Mini Horses yes I'm still working on the down corn. Some did restand and I left as much as I could so we will still have some fresh. 
7 qts of corn canned yesterday, kids finished shucking and I'm going to get the rest canned this morning. qts seem like SO much corn... I might double stack pints this time.  Then clean rabbit cages, and a Co-op start up party/gathering this afternoon.  At some point those beans need picked again and canned. And I need to prep for starting school as I have it planned for Monday....but am squeezing in a trail ride tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Little girls have a birthday party to go to this afternoon, they are excited. 13 year old spent night at a favorite previous neighbor. No idea what her plans are but I’ll go get her and take her wherever she wants to go.


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to work early, hoping to do the job while it rained.  Nope.  It waited until I got done....then poured.   So much for "planning". But, stopped for chores & milking. Thank you. I'm over this day. 

Believe I'm relax and enjoy an adult drink.   Maybe early to bed!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s going to be another hot dry day. I’ll be out at daybreak to do chores and water the garden. We take the granddaughters halfway tomorrow. Sure will miss them.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's an all day trip, I know -- but good that all can arrange for these visits.  I'm certain it's hard since you had always had them "at least once a month" for their visits......and been available for assisting when needed.  
Other than separation anxiety, how's it going for DD & SIL in their new location?   Are they adjusting?    

Thought about you as I awoke at 3:30 this morning -- thinking I bet she's up with a grand about now....

Yeppers, having coffee and planning my day.   Reworked dehydrator trays, waiting for coffee....my Keurig would be faster but, drip is fine.
Tasty & might be eye-opening.  

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Baymule

It will be much harder for them to visit with school resuming. Even a 3 day weekend isn’t enough with 2 days travel time. We’ll be going there in September. DG #3 Birthday is September 1, DDs Birthday is Sept 6. Already been told THEY have a 3 day weekend and WE can go see them! LOL LOL So we will be gone for 5 days.


----------



## promiseacres

9 pints of corn finished. Got rabbit cages cleaned and dd 1 picked the beans, I told her to stop so we had time to snap them. So have 5 gallons to can this morning then a trail ride. Will probably have to do a grocery run tonight.... not looking forward to that. Might do more cantelope jerky....not sure if I will have time to do that as the trailer needs loaded too. 
Happy Friday


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We are up early, going to take grandkids back today. Sure gonna miss them.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule
I know you are going to miss the grandkids.
Going to have breakfast with my sis while she's down from Michigan. 
Got 12 more jars of beans canned and another canteloupe dehydrated.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee working since 6.   Today is goat auction.    

Trailer backed up to loading gate last night.   Now,  open gate, toss feed inside and let them load up!!   That's 7 boys leaving.   Have 4 more but, younger & won't go until  9.12 event.   They'll be rounded up later today to feed up some & sell out next month.  May pull a couple does, too.

I'm READY for them to leave!!    

Two happy days -- easy birth and easy leave.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. We are up early, going to take grandkids back today. Sure gonna miss them.


I feel your pain...Had my grands for a week.  They went back last night and it's way too quiet now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning to all!   Coffee is hot & waiting for you.

It's foggy & dreary -- looks like rain any minute and we sure don't need more!  Yesterday we had 5-6 inches in a couple hours.  Talk about pouring --- 50 miles out got 9-11 inches.  What a mess.  Flooding and a couple roads washed out in addition to roads closed to flooding.   Fortunately I didn't lose power, some did.

Yesterday I went to the auction and I took my mask but saw only 2 people with one on.  Hmmm, we'll see how this goes.  People from different situations/areas, hopefully no virus came with them.    

It was good to see some regulars and talk.   Getting there a little early we all said this will be "very good or very bad" -- for an auction.  It got full and busier closer to start time.   I had 7 bucklings and wanted to get there, unload and inside before the rains hit.  Sure glad I did!!   Like a Monsoon when it hit....but, auction had started and we all ignored it.  I bid on a couple things, quit when it got more than I wanted to pay.  Missed a group of young pullets I wanted as they didn't see my hand, in time.  Oh well.   My goats sold very well and I left with a very nice check.   They had a few calves, some real nice Suffolk ewes, and some decent hogs...mostly boar.   Sure thought of @Baymule as this big ole boar wandered the ring -- at least 600#, with tusks and his jewels hanging -- no one would bid!   Finally the ring guy bid $10...SOLD.   Most all else sold well...good buyers! 

It was a fun outing and I've missed them, as they stopped in April with the CV-19 facility restrictions.   Plans are now to be able to continue.  Good, I have more goats being readied for next month!


----------



## Baymule

We had so much fun. The 13 year old actually spent 2 nights here, most of the time glued to her phone, but we did manage to have a few conversations. LOL LOL The 3 and 5 year old still thinks Mamaw and Papaw are heroes. We went and picked up 30 Cornish Cross chicks, a 1 1/2 hour drive, on the way back the two little girls held baby chicks. The 3 year old is my shadow and she helped me set them up and get settled in their new home. I separated the new borns from the 15 two week olds with chicken wire. One got stuck in the wire and died. She and i buried it with her chattering away. Her wise philosophy was "You still got a LOT of baby chicks left"    It's too quiet now! The 3 year old birthday is September 1, DD's is the 6th, so we will go spend Labor Day weekend with them.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, a 600# boar for $10!!! At least somebody saw the value of all that meat. Our two guilts have a slaughter date of August 24. They are currently on milk soured corn, no pellets and all the garden rejects and kitchen trimmings they can eat. My guess is that they are over 300#, they are a couple of beautiful pigs! Our 3 year old granddaughter hit the house demanding sausage and her eyes bugged out when I told her that we were OUT of sausage! So we went to go look at the future sausage, bacon and pork chops. The 5 year old was licking her lips over the thought and wanted to know when they went to slaughter. LOL LOL

@Mini Horses I am glad that you got back to normal with the auction and got a good price for your bucklings. Auctions are going like a barn fire around here. They didn't stay closed for very long at all.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Haha, a 600# boar for $10!!! At least somebody saw the value



I suspect concern with 1) taint and 2) slaughter time.  Yeah, issues. Personally, I couldn't even put a ewe lamb in the freezer, no room.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. Slept in. 
up to 40qts of green beans. I think that’s enough. Going over to the farm today,DH is spraying weeds. Got DS a respirator so he and I will probably be working on plaster. I did get prepped for the first week of school yesterday. 
@Mini Horses glad the goats sold well


----------



## Baymule

Yay!!! Working on the FARM HOUSE!!!! 

I can't believe it is 8:01 and I am still in the house, catching up on the 48 alerts I haven't had time to peruse. LOL It's gonna be above 100 degrees today, really need to get out there, do chores and see what's to pick in the garden before I hibernate in the house. LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Glad that you got a good price for the goats @Mini Horses .  I go to the sale here on Fridays when I am in the direction.... but with the "new house" should probably spend a little of that spare time here now!!!! At least until I am moved in.  
Bet that the animals are wondering where you are @Baymule  since I am sure that the "shadows" had you out and going alot earlier....
We were only up to 79 today.  Cloudy and sprinklely, had 1 inch in the gauge this morning... it rained pretty good last night. Tomorrow we are supposed to see sun... of course I will be working....  then another 40-70% chance for another week....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Starting school today....   kids are all up. Starting the day with  George and the man with a yellow hat cartoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

I admire all you home schoolers!   Just glad that wasn't an option when mine were young....  🤪 ....a lot of work and patience!

DGD was to be in dorm today but, her CV-19 test results weren't ready soon enough....so, can't check in until.   Supposed to be back by Thur, now  She has 3 days of virtual classes this wk. At least she won't miss those BUT DD is NOT happy, all the prep & wait! Plus another weekend tied up with the move. She'll survive! 

Supposed to be decent weather today, tomorrow, then more rain.  Geesh.   Not something I need another 3 days of.     BUT since my project today is to pound in about 10-12 T-post, add fence...glad the ground is a touch softer.   Then will move last of bucklings to their new "temp home" in a soon to be large corner of pasture. They will help clear some weeds & vines while there around this big carport shed. Method to my madness.  Will take this added fence down when they leave next month.   Love CPs!!


----------



## Bruce

Yep, it is weird. For returning students it is all wonky. For fresh(wo)men it is the new normal but not at all what they were expecting 9 months ago when they got their acceptance letters.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I slept till 6:30! I was tired. To go with the coffee, I made an elderberry pie—if BJ will share. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Posts in, fence up, 5 bucklings separated and in another confinement  until I get home from work today.      Will move a feed trough & hay rack then, too.  Water tub is there, just needs refill.   All good.

Feed run made & loaded into barn.  Errands all done.  It was a busy day.  Good weather.

Gotta leave.  Ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Got a bunny sent off to Wisconsin yesterday. And groceries...my least favorite thing to do especially at a big store out of our little town. But has to be done periodically. Then spent the evening at the farm working on plaster. We got a respirator for our son, he had fun pounding the walls. 
We have riding lessons and school this afternoon and hoping to go back to the farm. DH is fixing my cars brakes tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I slept like a rock. I sure need a coffee boost to get me going this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

I slept well after a long day of work. So I'm loving this coffee today.  Would enjoy some of that pie!  Now, I'll need to consider something else to eat.  No pie here.

AND as I checked some of my elderberry haunts, seems they are either dried or picked....I see the trails in to some of them!   They are wild but, never been being picked before it seemed.  Guess people look with the virus issues.  At least I still have some and frozen berries to cook down for more.  Glad last year I overdid.

Promise...I know you will ramp up the new farm issues now -- once you start you get excited and it happens!   Not that you have a lot of time with 2 houses/yards, garden & canning, now add school BUT --  you know the deal.   It beomes a driven goal.

Hope this heavy dew dries soon.   I need to make some things happen while I'm home today.     Gotta say, I'm not looking for a whole lot to do.....well, first half of day at least.  Slow start sounds good.  Cutting grass may be my biggest accomplishment.


----------



## Baymule

It’s 65 degrees this morning!!!!! High in the 90’s. It’s so nice outside!


----------



## promiseacres

I love crispy mornings. 54 here. Chores, school the it's co-op day. So thankful for something returningto "normal" 
We released our first monarch yesterday, have 2 chrysalis and 3 caterpillars.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Seventy degrees here at wake-up time.  Rising fast though...someday fall will happen.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lol, hot, humid with rain already....summer in the swamp ...gotta love it


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Not even 40’ here!  Had to bundle up..Chris is worried were going to start getting a frost a ruin the gardens!!  So, today two of our goats are due to kid...but absolutely no signs..we’ve got everything ready to go.  Of course the weekend is full of plans!😩. We’ve got the farm down to a nice Routine now...Chris does cows and pigs I do goats and rabbits..chickens..ar3 a dual effort...the growing he does, the business I do.  So, we’re having a good time❤️❤️❤️


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on. 55 today, high is 84. 
Need to clean bunny cages, tattoo bunnies and school of course. Friends coming over this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

I've been drinking coffee, trying to catch up on threads. Day is dawning, the rest will have to wait. Got things to do, inside and outside. Our middle bedroom started out looking nice, then Mom died and a lot of her stuff got shoved in there. The bed is full size, it's not working for our over 6' son, nor for our over 6' DSIL. My sister is moving, downsizing, and has given us a queen size bed. So what to do with this overload of stuff? I know! There is a young family rehabbing an old single wide mobile home up the road, so we offered the bedroom set to her and she could pay us out. Its a full size cherry poster bed, chest of drawers, vanity with chair, nightstand, boudoir chair and plush nearly new mattress. We threw in 2 solid wood end tables for the living room and a curio cabinet. Plus the bedspread and 3 sets of sheets, which I have laundered. She was thrilled and is picking it up this weekend. I have cleaned out most of the drawers, so much stuff! This is kicking off my nesting instincts, I will empty the room and re-apply polyurethane to the floor. I will use an oil base this time, the water base I used all over the house has failed. The living and kitchen areas are marred with scratches, the sand we track in has ground the finish off, NOT what I expected. My goal is to refinish the whole house floors. When I tackle the living and kitchen area, I'll have to get BJ out of the house and out of my way. Maybe I can send him off to visit DD and family for a week......... I'll get to it at some point, it's been on my radar for a year now. 

That's enough blabbering, got to get dressed, do outside chores, finish getting the stuff in the bedroom ready to leave and whatever else I can find to do.


----------



## Mini Horses

I can relate to the "stuff left behind".    Not bad stuff but a lot of things. I go thru boxes in spurts....it's a long process. My room over the garage is full of furniture & boxes. A lot is brand new linens, more pots & pans than a body needs, etc.    Clothes went to a shelter years ago.  

It's upper 70s here.  Ok out.  Fog has burned off...dew heavy.   Usual.  They say possible scattered showers late day & way more tomorrow.  But we will be rewarded with 4 days of 90s...and sun.   Yep.

I see you southern people.......TX & FL......get TWO storms together next week.   Team play.   Wow!

Better get something going out there..........


----------



## thistlebloom

I have the whittling stuff down itch. Remembering going through mom and dads house makes me not want to do that to my kids. It wasn't terrible, but they had a lot of things they were never going to need or use. So do I.
It helps to be in a very practical frame of mind at the time, so much easier to let go of things that hold certain nice memories.
Putting off getting off to work, there's still coffee in the pot. Sure would rather stay home and do my own yard work.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Chores then head to swap bunnies. Taking 3, bringing home 1. Or that's the plan. First show in months but I am just using it as a meeting place. 
DH is keeping the kids.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. I cooked down tomatoes yesterday, strained out the seeds and skins, and made spaghetti sauce. It got time to make supper and do chores, so I put the pot in the refrigerator to can today. 

We have ants in the house! AARRRRGGHHHH!!!      Have an exterminator coming Wednesday morning. It's hot and dry, that drives them inside. They need to stay out!


----------



## farmerjan

Decent 70* out, part sunny but looking to get rain this afternoon. Got to run a few errands in a bit then headed to the house to paint and ....whatever.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rain...again


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, cinnamon rolls in the oven. 
We sure could use some rain. Need my pastures and hay to keep growing. Highs in the high 80's to 90s all week. 
Still haven't gotten the rabbit cages cleaned. Will probably get it done tomorrow morning before temps get nasty. Was good at the show, just brought home the bunny I traded for, and a couple new feeders and bowls And a new cage. Now we have cages 4 high in all of the old coop. Not ideal but one more rabbit to stay in there this winter. I did consider new bunnies.... but didn't really need others.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, cinnamon rolls sound like comfort food. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like the 2 trop storms are headed west away from Fl and towards La.... maybe @B&B Happy goats will get a break from the rain?  We had downpours last night after 8 pm...haven't checked the rain gauge yet.  Going to the house in just a little bit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Looks like the 2 trop storms are headed west away from Fl and towards La.... maybe @B&B Happy goats will get a break from the rain?  We had downpours last night after 8 pm...haven't checked the rain gauge yet.  Going to the house in just a little bit.


We can only hope Jan...I am going to try to send some to @Baymule  for her pasture....do you want some rain too ?


----------



## Mini Horses

We had downpours all morning yesterday.  NOT needed.   Sprinkles late, after dark.   They say -- no more until Thurs.  I sure hope so!! Then it might be some left over from those 2 trop systems   

I just know that I need to CUT GRASS !!!!!  Been way too wet.  And I'm home for 4 days...so want good weather, low 90s but, will be ok.

Our local Habitat store opened after 5 months of CV closure.   I was not sorry I went in -- got 75 canning jars for $25.  Excellent condition, about 50/50 WM & Reg -- Qts & Pts -- many with rings & a couple boxes of misc new lids.   Came home & ran thru DW,  Still have empty jars but, now I'm thinking I'm good for Spring canning, considering those I empty during winter.   Still have apples to work up & whatever else grows for Fall....greens, etc.   And I got another rack for the canner, $2...looks new.    It appears someone emptied all their canning stuff -- there was a pressure canner there also....obviously been used but, good still, strainer, etc.    May be a LOT of that next yr, when people started and found out the work involved.



promiseacres said:


> We sure could use some rain. Need my pastures and hay to keep growing. Highs in the high 80's to 90s all week.



We had a month of NO rain all July on this farm, although some areas close had scattered showers.  I watched everthing get crunchy!  With a herd of goats (30+) and some mini horses, 12 -- I need pastures!!    It was a little scary.  Had to feed hay late Jul.  Unreal.   But -- August brought it's rain and all the July amounts that had waited to arrive  🤪   Now, I have grass butt deep on a tall giraffe!   I'm ok with that in pastures but, it's sure wet to get to chores!    Hang in there  --  they'll roar back with rains.



promiseacres said:


> Was good at the show, just brought home the bunny I traded for,



WooHoo.   Self control!      Good girl.   Bet you had a nice day with kids & DH at home....some special "ME" time.   You deserve it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good news/Bad news?     Storm Marco has shifted to the east of us so we should be off the hook for that storm.  Storm Laura is still a question mark and is predicted to strengthen more than Marco.  We are still in the "cone of uncertainty" for that one.  Dramatic sigh....


----------



## rachels.haven

Good morning,
Can we have some rain? We've mowed our lawn once this year. It looks like we may get to mow it one more time before frost...the state of the hay is similar.


----------



## farmerjan

@rachels.haven ...WOW that is dry for there.... I would like to not mow my lawn for a couple weeks.... but we were so hot in July, although we did get some of the "possible pop-up" storms so got some moisture but it did get dry... not critical... hay is going to be expensive for you I am afraid...


----------



## rachels.haven

Yep.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> You are not allowed to collect it and store it for later use which is understandable.


But unfortunate. Don't need the washing machine and shower water going out into the yard when it is raining. Need it a week later.



promiseacres said:


> DH is fixing my cars brakes tonight.


That is a VERY good thing!



frustratedearthmother said:


> Good news/Bad news?     Storm Marco has shifted to the east of us so we should be off the hook for that storm.  Storm Laura is still a question mark and is predicted to strengthen more than Marco.  We are still in the "cone of uncertainty" for that one.  Dramatic sigh....


Marco is currently going to hit the LA coast south of New Orleans, turn west and follow the coast to TX then head to Houston and San Antonio. Laura is supposed to hit about the LA/TX border then head north to Shreveport. Bay might get some rain from Laura??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Marco is currently going to hit the LA coast south of New Orleans, turn west and follow the coast to TX then head to Houston and San Antonio. Laura is supposed to hit about the LA/TX border then head north to Shreveport.


Oh joy...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got a bit of rain last night.   
Worked quite a bit on the farmhouse. Rabbit cages HAVE to be cleaned today. School, speech restarts. Then to the farm to carry all those bags of plaster out to the dumpster.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Pigs are in the trailer, taking them to slaughter this morning. THEn come home, drop trailer and go get Feed before the rains (I hope) start. Got to take the bin feeder out of the Pig Palace and twist the water barrel around to get the hog nipple out. We have a steer coming in and he would tear those two items up. No canning today! I pointed at the tomatoes covering the table this morning and exclaimed THEY’RE BACK!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

No canning here either!   Hope that makes you feel less guilty Bay.

Very overcast.  While they say no rains, it's only a few miles off and it would not surprise to get scattered shower or two.  Hope not.  Mow the grass day s here!


----------



## Blue Sky

Can I horn in with a chicken problem? I hate to start a thread because it’s simple I hope   We had roosters processed and I put them straight into the freezer, no brine etc. I thawed one and baked him and wow, bullets could have bounced off. So I pressure cooked ol Spanky and he was only minimally chewable. He was active and lean but I’m guessing rigored too. How can I get the other birds in shape for cooking?


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Can I horn in with a chicken problem? I hate to start a thread because it’s simple I hope   We had roosters processed and I put them straight into the freezer, no brine etc. I thawed one and baked him and wow, bullets could have bounced off. So I pressure cooked ol Spanky and he was only minimally chewable. He was active and lean but I’m guessing rigored too. How can I get the other birds in shape for cooking?


Simmer slowly all day or a couple of days in a crock pot.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I wonder if pressure canning them would make them more tender.  Just wondering out loud....  or at least maybe pressure cooking  - or like Bay said - simmer for a week or so in the crock pot!


----------



## Mini Horses

Old ones I generally put on ice &/or cold frig -- in a bag cause they don't smell great at this point -- for 24 hrs.  Then you can cook a long time, slow....or pressure cook, about 1.5-2 hrs, depending on how.  i.e. parted or whole.    I find chicken breast canned with raw pack, 10# pressure for 90 min is what is recommended.  Yep.  works.  But, the meat is quite cooked....not like grilled, etc...softer.   So if that tough, you will need to allow long cook.   They will never be oven birds., don't waste your time.   Those CCX AT 12 weeks are oven birds.   Sad but true.

Alternative -- thaw, debone and can the meat. It's good for ready to use, as heat & eat, chicken & gravy, etc.   Use the bones & left on flesh for broth.   A young roo is less meat but, can be fried. 


 We have to have something to do with them!    Own dogs?


----------



## Blue Sky

Thank you one and all. Mr Spanky was mr I’m running all over. I have three roo carcasses that are gorgeous. Would a post freeze thaw brining help or should I just donate them as patches for flat tires, or armor plate?  🎼 nobody knows the trouble I’ve seen....


----------



## Ridgetop

Why don't you pressure cook them until the bones are soft and then use for dog food?  Better than tossing or dental bills!

Back in the day I used to pay $.15 for packages of chicken necks and backs.  I pressure cooked them with eggplant and a little rice then used it as dog food with kibble.  You can add whatever veggies you have too much of in the garden or whatever is cheap or starting to go from the fridge to the mix.  The dogs will love it and those old tough roos will not go to waste.


----------



## Blue Sky

I won’t waste them I think too much of them. I’d like to enjoy them although that looks like broth. I’ll let you know if I can sneak up on the toughness.


----------



## Ridgetop

Actually broth would be an excellent idea! Cook them in the slow cooker until they render up good broth then can the bouillon.  Then use the meat if it is too tough for the dogs.


----------



## Baymule

I can all my old layer hens and old roosters. I cut the meat off the bone and pre cook it because it shrinks. I pack in jars, cover with broth and pressure can it. It comes out of the jar, tender, ready for any dish I want. My favorite is to make chicken salad with it. Then i cook the bones and can the broth.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I watered the garden last night and saw MORE TOMATOES that needed picking. I also picked a mess of purple hull peas, going to give them to Robert. Got 3 cucumbers, left several to get big, turn yellow and make seeds. I gave away 2 jars of my BBQ sauce and got good reviews, so I will make another batch. Also got to cook down all those confounded bags of frozen tomatoes, will make more spaghetti sauce. Neighbor lady coming today to get the bedroom set, 2 living room end tables, and curio cabinet we practically pushed on her. Her husband works out of town, they are rehabbing a very old mobile home and have 3 kids under 5. They don’t have much, so we cut her a deal she couldn’t refuse and letting her pay it out. I think I’ll toss in some lamps too. Giving her the bedspread and 3 sets of sheets.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Finally got those cages cleaned. School done, mostly and out to the farm where we carried 42 bags of plaster out to the dumpster. 15 wouldn't fit so those will go in the next load. Get a temporary crown put on my tooth, I hope this is the end of my tooth issues.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like you could save a lot of tomato seeds, too.   😁

Need to finish any bushhog work this week, switch out to disc and knock that "garden" down again.   Want to get some Fall stuff working.   I hope to get some seeds started in there for greens, carrots, beets, garlic, etc.    

And, it's time to rough some field areas to throw "winter seed" out.     Found a guy with some great prices on Abruzzi rye seed but, it's possibly a 3 hr drive.  Need to mapquest it.   Sure will help with winter graze, so may be worth the gas & time.

Good thing my "job" work is slow.


----------



## Baymule

I took seven 1 gallon bags of frozen tomatoes out to cook down. Got 2 pots simmering, one is thick sauce, think I’ll make more BBQ sauce, the other is 2 bags of peeled and deseeded tomatoes that I’ll make into chunky salsa. Got half the stuff out of the bedroom.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you have freezer space, save the tomatoes to can in the winter when it is cold out.  More fun standing over a hot stove in the winter!   

If I want anything out of the garden I will have to pick tiny green golf ball size tomatoes and either pickle them or make green tomato jam.  Problem is we don't need more jam!  I guess it will be dilled green tomatoes.  I wonder if I could find a recipe for a green tomato pie filling . . . . ?


----------



## Baymule

I am tired. I got 7 pints BBQ sauce and 6 pints of chunky salsa. Going to watch the news, hoping for some rain from the hurricane. Laura is supposed to be a Cat 3 when it makes landfall by 1:00 AM Thursday. Evacuations along the coast are happening now. 

@Ridgetop I can’t wait until winter to process the tomatoes. We took pigs to slaughter yesterday and I will need the freezer room.


----------



## Ridgetop

Supposed to be Cat 1 when it reaches Texarkana.  Stay safe!  Bay - You need another freezer!


----------



## Baymule

The News said that we will get 3-5" of rain and winds up to 75 MPH. So it won't be too bad. Power may be off if trees get blown down. We'll see. 

Friends of ours in Livingston are sheltering 2 people they know, one lives on a boat in Galveston, he was made to evacuate. The other one lives in a travel trailer in Crystal Beach, Hurricane Ike totally flattened everything there about 8 years ago, so he took his RV to high ground and went to Livingston. They just got Domino's pizza, they have a generator and all is well. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Power may be off if trees get blown down.


Hopefully that won't happen. 
I apparently "dodged" one today. Had the radio on coming back from MA and heard that I/91 N was closed around exit 7 due to a downed tree. I had been through there about 1/2 hour before the radio info was put out. IIRC, that was where the rain was so hard you could barely see the road with wipers on high. Where is an overpass when you need one? Anyone coming upon a tree across both lanes in that rain likely wouldn't have been able to stop by the time they saw it.Hopefully the rain slowed substantially before the tree fell.


----------



## farmerjan

Trees on an interstate is a real bad deal.  Hope you are right and the rain slowed so people could see it before they hit it.  
There are going to be some major problems here in the next few years with trees coming down.  We have/HAD alot of Ash trees... nice treees.  The emerald ash borer is causing some major problems, they are dying off and there are hundreds of dead and dying ash right in this area.  Son said that next year they are going to start having to take down the ones that are in the center sections of our divided main roads.... like route 11... because they are going to start falling as the root systems die off from no leaves feeding them.... and there are more than you can count just along the sides of the back roads everywhere.  Everyone I know that had any timber were cutting them as fast as they could to salvage something from them before they completely died off.   I understand that VaTech is studying it and trying to figure out why some of the trees die on one side but have seemed to been able to hang on so far.... 
Kinda like the Chestnut blight, and the Dutch elm disease.... this borer is really doing a number.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We woke up at 4 AM. DH is already back asleep in his recliner. LOL He wakes up, makes the coffee, drinks half a cup and is soon snoring. We have an exterminator coming this morning. We have ants in the house. I hate them, BJ goes on ant killing patrol, smushing the little pests. This morning he found a scorpion in the kitchen sink. This happens when it is scorching hot and dry as it gets close to fall. I guess the ants are stocking up for the winter, but they durn sure can go somewhere else.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule 
Need to start picking and canning tomatoes. And peppers, will makes salsa and freeze the extras. I might try dehydrating some tomatoes too. 
School then go to a friend's place to play in the river, high is 91° so we'll see what I get done with those tomatoes. 
My tooth is doing ok. Hoping the crown does ok, it's a temporary and I will get a permanent one next month as long as I have no problems.


----------



## Baymule

I've been on SS, TEG and BYH, guess it's time to get dressed, do chores and greet the day. It's been nice, being lazy this morning.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> There are going to be some major problems here in the next few years with trees coming down. We have/HAD a lot of Ash trees... nice trees.


Same here, to the point that there is a small monthly charge on all electric bills (at least the company we have) for ash tree removal.



Baymule said:


> We have ants in the house.


I sure hope they aren't fahr aints!
We get some really small ants in the kitchen on and off. I just squish them. Might be time to put out a small dish of water, sugar and borax so they can take care of themselves back at the nest.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ridgetop said:


> You need another freezer!



Bay is canning!   Caning jars are less expensive than a freezer      Plus both items are in limited supply right now.  My freezer is FULL but I have plenty of empty jars.  

It's just slightly cooler out there today due to some light northern breezes & less humidity.   Glad because I have more outside cutting, trimming, discing to do today & tomorrow, while home.   

Need to run to Lowe's & get 2 porch posts...son says he'll replace for me before weekend.  GOOD!   I'll get some brushes and a gallon of paint while there.   Need to pressure wash all the posts/rails and paint.   Front, then back porches.   Winter preps needed.  Time for more painting this year.


----------



## Ridgetop

I also refer canning BUT not in the summer heat.  When I was feeding our while family of 6 from our old garden (terrific soil) and fruit trees as well as running a small boutique jam, jelly, and pickle business out of my garden we had no AC.  Often I stayed up most of the night after it cooled off a bit just to keep the pressure and water bath canner going.  I prefer to freeze tomatoes and berries and can them in the winter when it is cold.  

We have 2 large freezers but buying new canning jars isn't cheap anymore. Up in Washington I was making blackberry and  mulberry jelly and blueberry jam.  I had to buy more half pint jars and the price even at Costco made my eyes pop.  The following year DH wanted to know why I was packing cartons of empty canning jars to take on our trip!  LOL  I have gotten rid of some  of the jars but still have boxes of empty ones packed away in my shed.  They are one of the things I will be taking when we move to Texas!  LOL  Along with the 2 pressure canners, the water bath canners, and all my canning equipment.  I used to can my goat milk for the calves when I ran out of freezer space in my 3rd freezer.  We ended up giving that small freezer to DD1 when we remodeled the garage into a bedroom, entry and large utility room.

Actually with the last heat wave, we were warned about losing power.  Luckily we have LADWP which doesn't do rolling blackouts so they would repair the power asap.  I talked to DH about buying a generator,  He said we had one in our 5th wheel trailer but I told him we needed one large enough to carry both house freezers and some other stuff.  The generator in the trailer will work the microwave, coffeemaker, and trailer AC but that is it.  I don't want to lose 2 freezers full of meat.  DH agreed that we should probably have a large one.  We will definitely get one when we move to a ranch.

Luckily the heat has broken and is cooling off a bit at night,  Still hot though.  

Everyone stay safe during the bad weather.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Supposed to be Cat 1 when it reaches Texarkana.  Stay safe!  Bay - You need another freezer!


Haha, I have 2 freezers!


----------



## Baymule

Coffees is ready. It’s not raining, if it rained after we went to bed last night, I didn’t know it.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks
Co op, then take a bunny to meet a transporter. 
Tired today. Did pick some tomatoes and got them in the dehydrator yesterday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice coffee morning.  Sunny and dry out -- heating to mid+ 90s.  We are "dry" until Sat, when Laura will dump what's left on us.    

Up early and waiting for storm news but, not daylight & not much really known.   Hope everyone in it's path did evacuate to higher ground.  Seems many did.   LOT of power outages.


----------



## Bunnylady

I've seen some videos posted by some of the crazy storm chasers (probably shouldn't encourage them) Maybe not as much devastation as ghouls may have been hoping for, but a lot of mess, plenty of misery to go around. I hope anybody that stayed truly prepared for what they faced and what lies ahead.


----------



## Ridgetop

DH came in and said that Laura veered to Shreveport.  Bay and BJ safe we hope, but wet.  The rain needs to come to southern California.  Our last tropical storm about 7-10 days moved into the tip of California then veered into the ocean passing Los Angeles county area and went back in to central California and points north!  Ready for rain again here. Lambs coming next month and into winter - want green forage.


----------



## Baymule

We barely got over a half inch of rain. We were hoping for more but at least the dust is settled.


----------



## Ridgetop

Wow!  We were picturing you cowering in the house with the dogs while the hurricane toppled trees around you!

Glad you are safe, too bad you couldn't have gotten a bit more rain for you new pastures.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Wow!  We were picturing you cowering in the house with the dogs while the hurricane toppled trees around you!
> 
> Glad you are safe, too bad you couldn't have gotten a bit more rain for you new pastures.



The dogs were inside, sleeping and snoring. I guess if it was really bad, we'd go out on the porch. It's better built than the doublewide.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Hoping and praying for rain.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I hope you get rain. We got a half inch and it sure helped. What to do today? I think I’ll go pick whatever is ready in the garden and pull weeds.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is good!  Have some, plenty there for you.

Dehydrator going with some paste tomatoes.   I've cleaned, sliced and frozen some green peppers...plenty of chopped already!   Will dehydrate a few trays, once the pastes are done.  Will work up some more stuffed peppers in a while, found some room in the freezer under one of the baskets  (chest freezer).  😁 Good thing! Plan to blanch, cut off cob & can some corn, will get only a few pints -- so will put a couple jars of dried beans, to fill canner. Conveniently same time needs.    Busy day -- it's going to upper 90s out there today, so good inside work to be done.

Some of my chickens have gone into molt.   Hate it when you find all the feathers -- then  keep looking "in case".... busy time of year.


----------



## Baymule

I picked a half bushel of Purple Hull peas, some green beans, tomatoes and eggplant. We took them to a neighbor, they both are on disability and have very little to live on. We have so much, it’s good to spread it around. 

After picking, i weeded a row of peas. I came in soaking wet like I got hit with the water hose. I even had to change my underwear! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule, when do the porkers come back?   Freezer ready?    You know it always comes back as more "than expected".... for room.

I'm getting ready to FORCE myself to go into this big walk in closet and go thru it -- to empty, re-arrange.  I'm going to use a section for my canned goods....it's a cool, dark area.  Plus, I rarely use it!   Lots in there.  I have another closet on other side of room, which I use.  Dreading this job but, want the results.     I have canned goods in boxes...all over...plus the empties and equipment.  Bad girl.   Supreme procrastination!


----------



## farmerjan

Ah, @Mini Horses ,  you had to remind me there are no closets in this house either,,,, no walk ins, no little narrow ones, none, zero, zilch, except the one "pantry" storage off the dining room that goes under the stairs with a set of shelves that stick out so far that I can't get in there to see what I am doing.... and alot of unused space too low to do more than stick some boxes that will surely get "lost and dirty" ..... was thinking that I could access it from the hall, under the stairs, as a "coat closet" and such... but they put a baseboard heater there in the way.... and why do we need 3 baseboard heaters in this little short narrow hallway anyway?????  Hhhmmmm, maybe one could be closed off and taken out????? There are more heaters in this house than in any other house I have ever seen ....


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan, Sure -- Get that one heater out of the way!  Then use the space under that stairwell.   Those stairs are supported and you can take out a wall, add a door, etc.   On the shorter end, remove wall, trimout studs, panel under stairs to prevent dust drop, then shelves for bookcases...open to hall, or add doors with glass to see books.  High end of stairs, coat closet.  Lot of possibilities.   Of course you will need shelves over the washer, wash sink + any cubbyhole you find.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

farmerjan said:


> Ah, @Mini Horses ,  you had to remind me there are no closets in this house either,,,, no walk ins, no little narrow ones, none, zero, zilch, except the one "pantry" storage off the dining room that goes under the stairs with a set of shelves that stick out so far that I can't get in there to see what I am doing.... and alot of unused space too low to do more than stick some boxes that will surely get "lost and dirty" ..... was thinking that I could access it from the hall, under the stairs, as a "coat closet" and such... but they put a baseboard heater there in the way.... and why do we need 3 baseboard heaters in this little short narrow hallway anyway?????  Hhhmmmm, maybe one could be closed off and taken out????? There are more heaters in this house than in any other house I have ever seen ....


Remodeling can be fun, I say go for it and make it more useful functional space. If there's a ton of heaters, might be a problem with heating the house, or retaining the heat? Check the house insulation and see if you need to make some upgrades to prevent heat loss in colder temps.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got one burst of rain late afternoon, about 1 1/2 per my kids. But neighbors from the farm said they only had 1/2"  but it's something. Picking and canning tomatoes, need to get the cantelope in the freezer and dehydrator too, I think I have 4 in the fridge. Got watermelon also to do something with. And green peppers. Going to make stuffed peppers. And freeze them .


----------



## Baymule

I did my 4 AM wake up, went back to sleep and slept till 7! I was tired. Peas were ready yesterday and i picked them, was soaking wet from the humidity and heat. Since I was already hot, wet and dirty, I pulled weeds, specifically Creeping Charlie, and did 16 feet of row in the peas. I had the wagon heaped up and pulled it to the burn pile. Didn't even dump it and staggered to the house. I was so wet I even had to change my underwear. Later found out the heat index was 111 degrees!  I was pretty much worthless the rest of the day.

@Mini Horses I built 2 towers in a closet for my canned goods, dehydrator, big pot, and crock pot. I have my buckets of garden seeds in the bottom shelf. The closet is a mess right now, why does crap collect like that? One tower is 3' wide, the other is 2' wide, both are 18" deep. And there is room to put up a pole for hanging clothes if I ever get rid of that 4 drawer filing cabinet that is in the way....... which means cleaning it out, sorting stuff, throwing away....... sigh.

Not sure when the pigs will be ready, maybe next week.  One is ours, one is sold. I need to get back to work on clearing out the meat freezer, which means clearing out the vegetable freezer. Have done a lot, but not done yet!

@farmerjan is there enough room in any of the bedrooms to build a closet? What are the dimensions of the rooms?


----------



## farmerjan

The 2 bedrooms upstairs are 13x13 or there abouts.  Perfectly square rooms.  Downstairs bedroom and LR are the same size.  Problem with downstairs BR is window in center of wall facing out on front porch, huge mantle in center of other outside wall with window in corner. These windows are old type, big, tall, from about 1  ft off floor to about 1 1/2 ft from ceiling... so like 6 ft tall windows. Ceilings are tall enough that son doesn't hit his head on ceiling fan.  (6'6" tall). Guessing they are 8 ft ceilings?   Door in center of inside wall to bathroom, that is going to be made wider due to small size, and having to get a new tub etc in through the door.  Solid wall with door in corner into hallway at the bottom of the stairs.   I am studying the room to decide about a possible closet in the one corner between the mantle and the front corner of the house.... but it just seems to look awkward.... I have to just see how things fit.  At least the blue paint makes it look bigger than the darker more intense "purple".  Since I am coming from another house with no closets, I am not totally unable to deal, but at least here I had a few smaller "cubby hole" rooms divided off on the back porch that is closed in.  I just want more space and there isn't any.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Ah, @Mini Horses ,  you had to remind me there are no closets in this house either,,,, no walk ins, no little narrow ones, none, zero, zilch, except the one "pantry" storage off the dining room that goes under the stairs with a set of shelves that stick out so far that I can't get in there to see what I am doing.... and alot of unused space too low to do more than stick some boxes that will surely get "lost and dirty" ..... was thinking that I could access it from the hall, under the stairs, as a "coat closet" and such... but they put a baseboard heater there in the way.... and why do we need 3 baseboard heaters in this little short narrow hallway anyway?????  Hhhmmmm, maybe one could be closed off and taken out????? There are more heaters in this house than in any other house I have ever seen ....


That is curious, closets became fairly common in the late 1800's. Even this house which was built some time before the US Civil War has closets though they were likely modifications made later. 

I'm with @Larsen Poultry Ranch on the insulation thing. All those heaters mean that there was minimal to no insulation in the house when they were put in. Could be some has been added since then. I'd surely check on that and get modern standards insulation installed. See if VA has programs to help people pay for energy efficiency upgrades. You could save a lot of money (effort if you go with the outdoor wood boiler) if you have the house well insulated and it will be a lot more comfortable. 



farmerjan said:


> so like 6 ft tall windows.


Single pane most likely. In the longer term it might be worth replacing those with more normal sized, double pane, windows which will add insulation value and maybe give you some wall space for cabinets/bookshelves or something.



Baymule said:


> Later found out the heat index was 111 degrees!  I was pretty much worthless the rest of the day.


I'd be TOTALLY worthless the second I stepped out into that 111°!!!!!


----------



## rachels.haven

Farmerjan, you may be in wardrobe territory.


----------



## farmerjan

The entire house has new(several years ago) windows throughout.  Double paned with the screen built into the track too.    New front and back door.  They have the neatest thing.... they both have "venetian blinds" but they are enclosed between the 2 panes of glass with a little slide thing to make them open and shut, and another slide thing that raises them up and down between the 2 panes of glass.... NO DUST, DIRT,  getting caught when the door swings shut....never seen that before.  The downstairs was sheetrocked at some point and insulated and it has aluminum siding over the old siding with a styrofoam insulation sheet showing in the back where a piece is loose and has to be fixed.  Maybe they needed all the baseboard heaters when installed, but there are more than I have ever seen even in older houses.  The 2 upstairs have been capped off;  one developed a leak and instead of fixing it, they capped them off because the upstairs got too hot ( not a separate zone).... 
Closets were not popular in southern houses like this.  I've seen many and lived in several, that do not have closets.  Wardrobes were very common and popular.

Yes, @rachels.haven , a couple of wardrobes are in the future.  I have one now that is cedar wood but not like a cedar chest.... although I could put cedar blocks in it to make it more moth proof.  And I do have a cedar chest anyway.   But it is deep and I don't think will fit in the hallway opposite the stairway that has the "pantry" cabinet under it from the DR.... I'll study on it some more.... I like wardrobes.... restrictive though.... there are several extra bureaus from my parents house in CT that my son brought down so no lack of bureaus/chest of drawers.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  this is an 8X8 walk in.   one wall has the typical rod & shelf.  adjacent wall has a boxed in flue for the central heat fm upstairs to under house runs.  and I already have  4' shelves, 18" deep, top to bottom next to that..  I need to pull all things off shelves, disperse, and refill.  It's just a JOB to make myself do instead of some other things.   But this week is it!
The closet I use is a step in, with rod &  then shelves at one end, like for shoes, handbags, etc.   Don't even need it all.   It's 8' wide about 4 deep.   I like to keep jeans, t-shirts on shelves rather than dresser drawers...easier to see & grab them.  Plus I have winter & summer out.  Need to pack some, get rid of some, etc.   decisions! In big closet I have excellent work clothes, suits, dressy stuff....haven't worn that in a while! I'll find a woman's shelter for some of that. It's just a full day of emotion    Don't need to keep but....it's here.



promiseacres said:


> Going to make stuffed peppers. And freeze them .



Me, too!!   I found a little spot in the freezer and I'm gonna fill it!   Lots of lovely peppers, everything to fill is here -- just do.   Then, there's that closet, also!  😁 Peppers are perishable. 🤔    Home for couple days....something will be worked out.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got 14 qts of tomatoes, 7 qts of salsa canned. 2 and 1/2 melons dehydrated. 
Probably head out to the farm today.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It sure is good this morning. Hard rains and lightning woke me up at 3 this morning and it’s still drizzling. Radar shows more coming this way. 

@Mini Horses Years ago I gathered up 5 big 30 gallon size garbage bags of high heel shoes and donated them all. I was done. No more high heels for me. When we moved here, I further reduced my dress up clothing. I have a few nice things, enough to meet my needs. Now it is time for you to sort things out and donate what you no longer wear. If you are attached to some articles of clothing, cut them up and make a quilt.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The entire house has new(several years ago) windows throughout.


 
Sounds like you could take out some of those registers if that would allow you to better use some of the space. And you could have a separate zone upstairs by putting a valve in the pipe up there. That is how I designed the hot water heat in our prior house. The first floor was really open so it was on 1 zone. Upstairs there were 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, each had their own thermostat. The 2 zone valves for the full bath and front bedroom were in a closet in the master (in the back of the house). The valves for the master, 3/4 bath and 3rd bedroom were in the corner of the master next to the door to the 3/4 bath.


----------



## Mini Horses

Started early with strong coffee!  Then got busy on the chores, back inside for a day of "get it done".

15 stuffed peppers are ready for the vac bags, then freezer.  Tomatoes are cooking down, peppers are dehydrating, 5 pint jars of pepper/onion relish is done, egglant blanched & frozen, a pound of cheese is chilling.....gotta hit the rest of this milk!!  More cheese to do tomorrow.   Ricotta to freeze -- all this tomato sauce will need to be lasagna or something.  I'm wanting bruschetta now.   

The closet:   got boxes ready and vacuum storage bags out to sort, store, clothes, etc.   I opened the door, said a few naughty words and anticipate a really late night.  (I'll need wine! ) Will work on it while I wait & stir on the tomatoes....then can. Tomorrow will be busy but, perishables are now under control. 


😁 @Baymule -- yep, high heels galore!! Some nice clothes.  I bought very classic, well-made, so most are still stylish. Colors come & go. Again, a lot of basic that I dressed up/down with current trends. Someone will be dressing well! I hope it will help them. Of course, in the "current" atmosphere many only need a good top over their PJs -- or it's casual Friday, every day. 
I don't need a quilt but, will keep a few things to cover any "dress up" needs that may come along.   Think I'll have the mink made into a vest or jacket type thing.  🤔 It'll work with jeans & Ariats.....


----------



## Baymule

A mink with jeans and Ariats! No why didn’t I think of that! Haha probably because it seldom gets cold enough to wear a mink coat and the sheep, horses/chickens/dogs wouldn’t be impressed anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

You really did "hit it" with all the canning/perishable stuff today.... Good for you.  The other.... I have alot of stuff that I am going to go through and as i wash, make some decisions.  I have not worked a "nice job" where I needed alot of clothes.  Waitressing was all black pants/skirts and white blouses.... good anytime/anywhere.  I got rid of some stuff that I couldn't get into but there is still more.... Mostly it is all farm clothes, lots of jackets/flannel/sheepskin/sweatshirts and that is all staying.... I don't have to buy anything except for jeans 99% of the time.... Might have a couple pair of heels but never wore them waitressing either.... dress up for me was dressy pants and western boots.... might be able to get this ankle back into them pretty soon too.....
Have a few things for funerals and such.... but here they mostly all wear black jeans and dark shirts/jackets to them too.  Some women wear dresses/skirts.... but not many that I hang around with.  Maybe I should be a little more refined.....


----------



## Baymule

We both awoke at 4 AM. BJ is making coffee, it will be ready soon. What’s for today? I might go through freezers again, got to get them cleared out and organized, almost there. Still tomatoes in the meat freezer, not many. I’m almost there on getting the freezers done.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule. 
Put more tomatoes in the dehydrator yesterday then worked in the farm yard, cutting out all the random mulberries that were growing in flower beds and random places we can't mow. Probably going to make some stuffed peppers today, otherwise just school.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We both awoke at 4 AM


The little one wakes you up even when she isn't there?


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> The little one wakes you up even when she isn't there?



😁 I suspect the big one this time.....  You guys tend to turn and sling your arms a lot!! 



farmerjan said:


> Mostly it is all farm clothes, lots of jackets/flannel/sheepskin/sweatshirts and that is all staying.



Oh, I have a lot of all that, also.   Yeah, dual life for years...the formal business office and the business farm.    I actually don't know how!!

The cooked down tomatoes will get canned this morning.  Didn't happen last night.   While they were finishing the last hour of simmer, I sliced another load of peppers for the dehydrator.   Those odd ones that wouldn't work to stuff.....I have a LOT of frozen and pepper/onion mixes...dried works in your longer cooking things.  Plus, I snack on them Often a couple pieces makes me realize I'm not "hungry" just want a taste of something. 

Today I watched a beautiful sunrise with my coffee in hand.  It was right there outside my kitchen window.     I should get up this early every day and enjoy the sights.    It is supposed to be only mid 80s, no rains, lower humidity.  WOW -- and another grass cutting day.   I swear, it grows 2 inches overnight!!!!   Just cut it....now again.
Need to hit a couple pastures, then it will regrow before cold weather hits.   I'll bank that grass for them but, some weeds need to go.  I'll toss the doe herd out there first....they love many of those weeds.   

Everyone enjoy the day you get.


----------



## Baymule

Ah the working days! At one time I worked in Houston, commuting 78 miles one way to work. I’d run by the horse pasture to feed them before I went home. I kept a pair of rubber boots and an old coat in the car. I’d take off the heels, put on the boots, throw that old coat over my dress in what was usually a futile attempt to keep mud and crud off my nice clothes, then slop through the mud to feed the horses. It got dark before I got there in the winter so BJ would leave work to go Feed for me. He called one cold rainy evening to inquire my whereabouts, I was just crossing the Trinity river bridge. Joe was out, he had calmly walked through the gate when BJ opened it and he couldn’t catch Joe. Joe was calmly grazing on the road side, would let BJ get close, then calmly walk away. I instructed BJ to watch Joe, keep the headlights on him, and I’d be there. I pulled up some 20 minutes later, got a strand of hay string from under the seat, put it around Joe’s neck and led him back to the gate. Smart Alec horse knew he could fool BJ, but not me.


----------



## Ridgetop

Farmerjan:  No need to remove the baseboard heater.  Cut into the wall above it and you can box around it.  Insulate above the heater so the closet doesn't heat up if using it for canned goods.  Frame in and finish off the empty space and add cabinet doors.  Any shallow nooks can be enclosed for jar storage.  Also you can install shallow cupboards on the exterior of end run cabinets that stick into the room.  Good use of shallow space for canned goods, spices, etc.  

Does the house have a root cellar or basement?  

I love utilizing dead space.   In fact that reminds me that I have 4' wide of 12' deep dead space where we installed storage cabinets in half an old furnace closet. It backs up to a bedroom and I could open that wall (behind the bedroom door) and install a 4' wide, 12" deep floor to ceiling canned goods closet! Thanks for reminding me. Where's my crowbar? I have jars of jam and jelly in boxes that could be stored there freeing up shelf space for my canned vegetables and tomatoes . . . . Oh, wait! The ground squirrels have prevented any harvest this year so not tomatoes or veggies. .  

Here is an easy and fast way to build storage cabinets in empty space behind a wall.  Cut a small hole in the wallboard.  See how much empty space is inside and measure it,  Subtract the measurements of the framing you will have to install to attach the cabinets.  Get prefab cabinets from Lowes or Home Depot.  Cut the wallboard out to the exterior measurements of the cabinet boxes NOT THE FACE FRAME.  Remove the studs and frame the opening with 2" x 4"s.  Slide the prefab cabinets into the framed hole and attach. If you have been careful, the face frame will cover the wallboard edges.  You can patch with caulking or molding if necessary.  It is an easy way to utilize empty space.  I have done it in 2 bedrooms.  It adds extra closed storage and leaves the closet space usable.  You can also pick up used cabinets at building supply companies or Habitat. 

If you have an IKEA close enough, you can buy their modular closets and install them n a corner f the bedrooms for closets,  We did that in one of the apartments we had as well as in our new front entry.  I get white cabinets and use white molding and they look very nice.  Not as good as a regular built in closet, but lots quicker, cheaper, and easier than framing, drywalling, and painting.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and brownies! Brownies are good breakfast food. Chocolate comes from cocoa BEANS. BEANS are a vegetable. Sugar comes from sugar BEETS. BEETS are a vegetable. Flour is WHEAT. WHEAT is a grain. BUTTER is in the dairy group, plus the EGGS, makes BROWNIES a very healthy breakfast.


----------



## rachels.haven

Checks out! Beans, beets, and wheat app count as vegetables, right? And milk and eggs are already healthy. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Coffee and brownies! Brownies are good breakfast food.



I'm all in!!  Alas, no brownies ready to eat right now.  But, good coffee.

That zipping me along, chores and then  ---  I made 2 qts of ricotta cheese.   Cleaned all that up.  Emptied DW from last night ... I'm about ready for lunch.  Yep, missed breakfast.   Need to make a loaf of bread, too.   Then go milk.   Still have 5 gal to work up.    More cheese to make....guess I'll be sharing more cheese & milk!

It's a lot of work bein "self-reliant".   Haven''t even touched on what else is out there waiting for me to do.  🤔   This is a full time job.


----------



## Baymule

Just came in from picking s half bushel of Purple Hull peas. Heat index is 110 F degrees. Gonna give these to Robert. We have all we need. Supposed to get rain tonight, that will help the peas. As long as they make, I’ll pick em and give em away.


----------



## Baymule

Mmmmm........ having my own Starbucks coffee break. If I have Sheep, would that be StarRams? Anyway, iced leftover coffee, lots of cream and wasaay too much sugar. Coffee BEANS, sugar BEETS and DAIRY, here I go with that health food thing again.


----------



## promiseacres

brownie snack time! my girls picked me more roma's so into the dehydrator they went, they helped wash them too. Yesterday I sent them out to pick green peppers...for supper of stuffed peppers.  They filled a 5 gal bucked just with the bell's. so had plenty. Got the rest we didn't eat in the freezer minus 10 for friends.  


I really need to get on top of the melons too. DS and I cleaned up the garden fence... had to trim my cherry tomato plant....


----------



## Mini Horses

Got 2 1/4 of "scattered showers" !   Glad they didn't call for "rain"


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Riding lessons then school. And work on melons, have 2 watermelons and 3 canteloupes. Last of the canteloupe. But more watermelons in the garden.


----------



## Baymule

It poured down rain last night. It’s raining now, supposed to rain all day. Drinking my cup of coffee, thanks PA. I’ll have to go out after while and do chores. I think this might be a wet winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

I love a good cantaloupe!     Field ripe watermelon -- but not those 1/2 ripe things in stores!    Next yr, I hope to grow cantaloupe.  This year, didn't sprout where planted.      Always "next year" -- Right? 

It is soooo humid today.  Overcast, 105 feel like, they say....110 tmrw.  Just grin & bear it.  Hope to get something done outside, today.  Tomorrow I have to go to "work"... only day this week.   It's ok.

Finishing my coffee, had a couple sausage patties....emptied dehydrator of the red/green peppers.  Will make more cheese late day.   DS is supposed to replace these 2 porch posts today.  Sure hope so!!  I just want it done so I can get all the rails, etc. pressure washed & painted, while the weather is good and I have the time & mood to do.   Should be a few days of "decent to paint"  during this month.   May get to the shed side panel painting today.    Looks promising 😁


ETA:   Bay -- you said you needed rain!!!   Congrats, it's there!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I think this might be a wet winter.


STOP!  What a horrible thing to say!!!  LOL - I don't want a wet winter.....big, dramatic SIGH!


----------



## Baymule

We got 4 inches of rain last night and still raining.  I checked the rain gauge and we’ve gotten another half inch. My poor meat chicks were in slop, mud and puddles. I moved their chicken tractor to higher ground, put in pine shavings and banked earth around their coop to keep snakes out.  I did all my chores in the rain, went in wet, dirty and took a shower.


----------



## Bruce

Is that to make up for Laura not dumping on you Bay?



promiseacres said:


> Riding lessons then school.


Sounds like PE is the first period of school  How many kids get to ride for PE?


----------



## Baymule

Whatever it is, I’ll take the rain and be happy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Apparently my lucky day!!  DS said he had to go bid a job and would work the porches after.     So, I planned on maybe not. BUT he came just before lunch and began. Wrong size posts.  Took them back. Big to-do, as no right ones -- except damaged & mgr wouldn't drop to 50%. Several phone calls and I drive 30 miles in other direction to get what I need.... now 3, not 2, right size. On way home, I see a red gas can on road...stop to get that. (HEY -- they cost $$$.) When I went to pick it up, realize it's full. Nice. At home -- DS has got braces up, posts out & waiting for me. All the new is up, all things reconnected, caulking complete and his part is done.    Now I can power wash, let dry a couple days, next week I'll paint all the 12 posts and 90' of rails, pickets, etc.  Relief!  Will be done before winter.  I'm off all next week.   This has been waiting for 6 months!!   No wonder I'm happy!  

After he cleaned everything up, old posts to burn pile, etc.  Then he went and pulled the tractor tire, refilled with air and put back on.  Says he is going to cut a couple fields tomorrow    I told him which ones to do, as I'm going to work.     Wonder of wonders!  Says he will do the little repair on the dormer trim next week.  Temps are just too hot to work on the roof tomorrow.  I agree.


----------



## farmerjan

YAY for the DS doing the posts and other work for you. We will take all we can get right???? My DS came and helped put the fridge into the house and the washing machine we moved up there the other day.....that we left on the porch for me to wash down the outside. He is also going to go help me do the 500 cow herd Friday morning.... girl that usually helps is helping a friend with her wedding and it is this weekend.... so she has been very busy....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!  Great that he came through for you.


----------



## Baymule

You reckon he is finally growing up? Sounds like being responsible to me!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It's raining, rained last night. The two hogs we took to slaughter are ready for pick up, we usually take the truck and just put everything in the truck bed, it's easier to get the boxes in and out. But not a good idea in the rain. So we will take the car, we can use the back seat and the trunk. Hanging weight on those girls were 244 pounds and 222 pounds. 

I went riding yesterday. Prince was kinda spooky, antsy and acting like I thought he would after not being ridden in a long time. My knee has restricted my riding, but I've been walking good and pretty much pain free, so thought I'd go ride. I was feeling it before I got back, but was able to dismount and not crumple up in a heap on the ground. LOL I even walked him to the barn and unsaddled. I was limping, but not too bad. I need more of this.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> We will take all we can get right????



Yes -- I will take it.    Not like we don't keep "doing" for them!!  Late night calls to bring gas, I ran out......work is slow, I need food....I need a few $$$.  I need an apartment.  Being a mom never stops!    Grow up?  I hope! He's 54!  It wouldn't be so bad but, this is what he does for a living. Took about 4 hrs, so time was no biggie.    Basically he's a good, talented person -- who derails!

Anyway, I thanked him and was thrilled to get it over with.  He recently kinda broke up with gf.  Sure has helped his disposition!!!  That gail would start an argument over the color of the sky!   How can you be happy with fighting every day?     So it goes.......

TODAY is a new day. 

It's sooooooo muggy out there.   79 temps and 77 dew point   Of course, there is fog. Going to mid 90+ and feel like of 110. You just can't wipe the sweat fast enough. 

Glad YOUR DS found time to get your appliances in.   Often the smallest things are the biggest help!   The big herd help, yeah, that's a real assist.  And there's all those dairy girls that he doesn't "appreciate" so much.     Take the help, it's been paid for!


Wooohoooo, Bay -- got to ride one of those hay burners.    😁


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. Co op day then move a loaf of hay, it was left on the wagon...so just hook and bring it home. Then unload. They were heavy bales...might let it take until DH gets home. Got 1 qt of canteloupe and 4 qts watermelon in the freezer. Gave away a watermelon to a neighbor. 
Hooray bay! Glad you rode. My friend has knee issues bad enough she's teaching her mare to let her mount from the off side. And uses an English style that has stirrups easier on her than heavy western stirrups. She got me started on treeless saddles.


----------



## Baymule

I have mounted and dismounted on the off side, it makes no difference to my horses. It's keeping my knee at that angle and keeping it there for the duration of the ride that sends the throbbing pain. Too bad saddles don't come with a recliner style foot rest. LOL LOL Riding in a car/truck for any length of time does me in too. Looks like my husband is headed for hip replacement soon. He has a doctor appointment next week, follow up for his lab work this week. We will talk to his doctor and get the process started. If we can get it done soon, then follow that with the months of physical therapy, it will be spring before he is "done" and can get back to living his life pain free.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Not like we don't keep "doing" for them!! Late night calls to bring gas, I ran out......work is slow, I need food....I need a few $$$. I need an apartment. Being a mom never stops!


AMEN, sister!   Truer words were never spoken so it's nice when they reciprocate!  I think my DS has decided I can't do anything for myself anymore, lol.  But hey - I'm not going to complain, lol.  I'll just keep looking/acting helpless.    



Baymule said:


> Looks like my husband is headed for hip replacement soon. He has a doctor appointment next week, follow up for his lab work this week. We will talk to his doctor and get the process started. If we can get it done soon, then follow that with the months of physical therapy, it will be spring before he is "done" and can get back to living his life pain free.


Oh boy!  Your work load is going to increase!  But, to get it done and be pain free is the only way to go.  I know it will be a labor of love to get him through this...with a side helping of griping when he tries to do too much too soon!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Looks like my husband is headed for hip replacement soon.



Well, you're sure rebuilding him!!   First the engine & now the transmission. Just get him back into shape so he can help when you have that knee done.    There's a lot of rebuild in this group.  It's amazing what can be done in this day & age.




frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm not going to complain, lol. I'll just keep looking/acting helpless.



Play it to the hilt.      It's their turn to return....generally it's only time and using their capabilities.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. School this morning then drop kids off. And off to find some supplies for our project and a hike.


----------



## Mini Horses

Tropical muggy outside   The rain forest couldn't be worse.  Oh, well, sun is out and I'll get something done.   Mowing some fields is right up there....I mean, it's up thigh high.   No cattle here, the horses don't like it that tall and the goats only wander in when it dries.   I green chopped a front loader full late yesterday for the penned goats (waiting for auction).   I'll do that 2X day all week.  They scramble to eat it.  Works for me -- and it's an area very close to them.  Use to  feed pigs that way, grass clipping bagger & dump to them.

Until then, I'm having my coffee.  Slept late because I was up too late.  At least I'm not on a time clock  --   just my own pace.  

This is a long weekend for those still working -- with the restrictions everywhere, they all seem that way.    However,  it does mean some things are closed -- bank drive thru, government offices, etc.   Feels strange, the way things are.  Sometimes I'm not sure what day it is.  I have to check my phone & computer each day -- to tell me that!  If I didn't work at least PT -- it would just be day or night!  😁  Like the animals.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Working on the farmhouse chimney today. Kid's are all at sleepovers. 
We had a good afternoon just us. Need to get DH fed and pick up ds, he doesn't get to stay all day at his friends. And chores... all by myself.  Feeling cooler, I love autumn feeling mornings.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm sure the few days you get without the kids can be energizing -- and odd   -- since you homeschool and have wonderful PE classes!  Enjoy a little "ME" time!

This will be change oil in tractor morning.   Gotta run get a new filter....have the oil & hydraulic fluids at hand.    Then more mowing.  I need a rake but, that isn't going to be a buy this morning.   Would love to trade the blade for one....like never use that thing!   I want a spike tooth harrow, too. This list is getting long and expensive. 🤔

Yesterday I cut a field that I would really like to rake!!!  Lot of trees, all neatly trimmed -- thank you, goat herd! -- and today want to get 3 more cut.   Leaving 6-8" and will get good regrowth next couple months when the cooler grasses take off.

The goat kids had their fill of cut grass grass  & some became hay before they got it...LOL..96 degree day!    They have done a fantastic job of cleaning the vines & crap around this carport shed where they are penned for just that.    Talk about work ethic -- a dedicated crew!   Almost hate to sell them in that sense but, gotta go boys. Once out next week, I'll take down the temp fence, cut and clean out anything needed.   Then it's ready for some round bales for winter.  Sure saved/helped me with a lot of work.

Over the years the trees have grown -- this was a crop farm when I bought the land -- and they use those for shade, not this big carport anymore, during the summer heat.  At night they are back in the run-in barn.   So........repurpose.   It's in terrific shape, maybe I should move it.

My holiday weekend will be riding tractor -- which I like to do.   Maybe I will grill a steak -- guess I'll need to buy charcoal to do.  May not get done.       Everyone enjoy themselves today.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Mini Horses said:


> Tropical muggy outside   The rain forest couldn't be worse.  Oh, well, sun is out and I'll get something done.   Mowing some fields is right up there....I mean, it's up thigh high.   No cattle here, the horses don't like it that tall and the goats only wander in when it dries.   I green chopped a front loader full late yesterday for the penned goats (waiting for auction).   I'll do that 2X day all week.  They scramble to eat it.  Works for me -- and it's an area very close to them.  Use to  feed pigs that way, grass clipping bagger & dump to them.
> 
> Until then, I'm having my coffee.  Slept late because I was up too late.  At least I'm not on a time clock  --   just my own pace.
> 
> This is a long weekend for those still working -- with the restrictions everywhere, they all seem that way.    However,  it does mean some things are closed -- bank drive thru, government offices, etc.   Feels strange, the way things are.  Sometimes I'm not sure what day it is.  I have to check my phone & computer each day -- to tell me that!  If I didn't work at least PT -- it would just be day or night!  😁  Like the animals.




Your land very suitable for a herd of buffaloes. Buffaloes thrive on rough tropical pastures. They graze in a rather tight formation unlike cows who spread out when grazing.  Perhaps a small herd of dairy buffaloes is what you need. It's hot and humid and it's raining cats and dogs, just like this picture.


----------



## Mini Horses

River Buffaloes said:


> Your land very suitable for a herd of buffaloes. Buffaloes thrive on rough tropical pastures. They graze in a rather tight formation unlike cows who



Thanks but - not hardly.  First, this is highly unusual weather.  Yesterday like that and today it was beautiful with light breeze and little humidity.  the buffalo you picture are not usually found in the USA.   Here, when you say "buffalo" it's most often speaking of Bison...which are here and entirely different personality.   Wild and unpredictable.

Where are you located?   And looking at your handle, I'd say you may have a lot of knowledge of the animal you reference.  We're always interested.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Water buffaloes (bubalus Bubalis) were domesticated twice from now critically endangered Asian wild buffaloes (bubalus Arnee). Water buffaloes are true buffaloes and are the largest members of the family bovidae which contains species such as cattle, Cape buffalo, bison, yak, antelopes, goats, sheep etc. 

First they were domesticated as a triple purpose livestock in South Asia about 5000 years ago. They were used for millenniums for their rich and flavorful milk which is high in fat, calcium,  protein low in cholesterol and lactose. The milk is very suitable for making traditional South Asian sweets, paneer, yoghurt, ghee etc. Other than that they were also used as meat animals and as beast burden and for ploughing rice fields. They come in all shapes and sizes and with different types of horns depending on breeds. Jaffrabadi buffaloes of Guzarat are the largest, where as mountain breeds like Azi Kheli from Pakistan and Afghanistan are small. Horns of Pandharpuri breed is the longest in the animal kingdom, where as in many breeds like Murrah and Nili Ravi short and round horns are preferred. Body color in most buffaloes is black with white tail twitch, but white patches on forehead and white socks are not uncommon. In some individuals the black color is replaced with golden brown color, it's more common in some breeds like Azi Kheli and less in others like Murrah. It's like in human most people are brunette, but many are blonde. In breeds like Murrah these White markings are a disqualification where as Nili Ravi white/pink markings are preferred. In some breeds walled eyes are preferred and in others it's a disqualification. The riverine type water buffaloes are found in Bangladesh, India, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Turkey, Egypt, Greece, Bulgaria, Romania and Italy. 


Jaffrabadi buffalo




Azi Kheli buffalo





Pandharpuri buffalo





Murrah buffalo





Nili Ravi (Notice the walled eyes and white/pink markings)


----------



## River Buffaloes

Buffaloes were again domesticated around four thousand years ago in East Asia as a dual purpose livestock with emphasis on working abilities of the animal. They developed into what we call swamp buffaloes. They are more stocky and comparatively smaller than river buffaloes. Their horns are stronger, thicker and longer than that of River Buffaloes and they together from the shape of a bow or Cresent. They are more commonly found in gray, brown, golden and slate colors. They have a distinct white marking under their neck. Albinism is more common in swamp buffaloes. They resemble their wild ancestors more than the river buffaloes. They are genetically distinct from River Buffaloes. Swamp Buffaloes have 58 chromosomes whereas River Buffaloes have 60 chromosomes.  Swamp Buffaloes are common in countries like China, Vietnam, Laos, Thailand,  Cambodia, Burma, Malaysia, Indonesia and Philippines.

A Swamp Buffalo




Breed diversity and milk production is less in buffaloes than in cattle because the first buffaloes were domesticated 3000 years after the first cattle. However they are generally more calm and docile than cattle because they have historically lived in close proximity of people. It's common to see little children riding on buffalo's back or leading them to the fields.

It is important to note that water buffaloes are completely different from African Cape Buffaloes (Syncerus Caffer) and American Bison (Bison Bison), they are not only different species, but they are from different Genus. Water Buffaloes are calm, docile and domesticated animals unlike Cape Buffaloes and Bisons. In some countries like India and Pakistan they contribute more in the national milk production than cattle. Feral populations of water buffaloes is established in parts of South America and Australia because of the malpractice of releasing animals once  they are not needed.


----------



## Niele da Kine

I think there were some water buffaloes of some type on this island in Waipio valley when they were using them to train folks for working in 3rd world countries among the rural poor.  They took the water buffalo away, though, once the training was finished.  Which is a pity, it seemed like a good spot for water buffalo.

We have a whole lot more cows around here but they weren't brought here until 1793.  And we had cows for quite some time before we had horses (1803) and cowboys (1823).  The cows became feral and were eating people's houses but the King of Hawaii said folks couldn't eat the cows so they were a problem.  Although, it would probably have been just as big of a problem had they been buffalo, most likely.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Niele da Kine said:


> I think there were some water buffaloes of some type on this island in Waipio valley when they were using them to train folks for working in 3rd world countries among the rural poor.  They took the water buffalo away, though, once the training was finished.  Which is a pity, it seemed like a good spot for water buffalo.
> 
> We have a whole lot more cows around here but they weren't brought here until 1793.  And we had cows for quite some time before we had horses (1803) and cowboys (1823).  The cows became feral and were eating people's houses but the King of Hawaii said folks couldn't eat the cows so they were a problem.  Although, it would probably have been just as big of a problem had they been buffalo, most likely.



Buffaloes are more suitable for plains and valleys, they are not as quick on their toes as cows, yaks or goats, that makes them less suitable for rugged mountainous regions. Though there are certain breeds of River Buffaloes like Nepalese Mountain Buffaloes, Nepalese Hill Buffaloes, Azi Kheli, Gaddi etc who are indigenous to mountain regions of Afghanistan, Pakistan, India and Nepal. I think there's also a Swamp Buffalo Cambodian Mountain Buffalo that lives in mountain regions, but buffaloes generally prefer lowlands, valleys, Deltas, flood plains and Swamp. It's all gross generalisations because people are successfully keeping buffaloes in places like New Hampshire, North Carolina, Maine, British Columbia and Ontario, these places are no tropical paradise.

Sorry for rambling on what I wished to say that if left to their own device most breeds of Water Buffaloes tend to avoid rocky places. So much of the flora of the islands would have been spared.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Interesting this information on the water buffaloes. 
We weren't able to start the chimney project yesterday due to wind. So we put up ladder racks and took racks in the tool shed. Today it's church then head to the farm, might get rain soon so probably work on the plaster.


----------



## Mini Horses

Interesting about the water buffaloes....you have a lot of knowledge there.  Promise -- there's a whole "class" there for your little ones.      Saw a lot of these in Italy. Hey, mozzarella cheese!

Yesterday was delightful -- nice breeze all day, temps 80 ish, humidity was down!  Mowed another field.   NEED a rake   CL had only 1 that might be a good one, yet it was too big. 

Then late day, I tackled that closet project....OMG--there's a week of sorting in there.  Haven't used it, been in it for a couple years.  Yes, closed the door and left it!   After 6 loads of wash -- found I no longer needed to buy jeans!     Plus a lot of blouses and some of my shorts I've been needing -- a few pair of pants stacked for cutting & hemming for work shorts.   Lot of excellent work blouses.   Few things still had tags......never worn  Never got into the suits, dresses, etc.    Cleared the shelves first and put a lot of my big pots, canning stuff, vac sealers, stashes of TP, cleaners, etc.  Now those are in there and the other is stacked neat & clean to go thru all my other and sort,  use, give away.  I should be ashamed of what I've amassed!   Also, delighted to find 2 pair of denim coveralls.

Another set of shelving ready to move in there and hold jars of canned goods.   It's a little overwhelming -- stuff is everywhere.
Talk a bout "Labor Day".... that's what my weekend is about.


----------



## Mini Horses

Last evening went out to close coops, count noses, etc.  From the house I hear a LOT of continual "alarm sounds" from two OLD roos penned together.  Seems everyone is where they should be, so I'm thinking maybe a snake in their pen -- take machete -- check first coop & all is quiet, everyone there.  2nd same.  Theirs -- see them raising whatfor and keep looking.   There it is!  A skunk, enjoying some corn left on the ground.    Carefully,  bang on an adjacent wall and it then decides to calmly leave.  Thankfully!    Today, after work, I scout around and find the dig, fill with a couple big rocks & hope that's that.  

Home tomorrow and hope good weather continues!  Washing more things right now.  since I didn't get to bed until 3 last night, I feel an early check out is needed.   And I'm not making cheese tonight, along with "closet duty", as I did last night.


----------



## rachels.haven

You didn't machete the skunk? Super fast before he could spray?


----------



## farmerjan

rachels.haven said:


> You didn't machete the skunk? Super fast before he could spray?


HaHa
I know @Mini Horses  isn't stupid.... and I have faith in her abilities, but I don't think she is even that fast....


----------



## Niele da Kine

We don't have skunks on the island, so I guess we will miss such exciting events as Mini Horses gets to have.

Today I was going to put some stair railings on the lanai since it needs them, but instead I ended up clearing under the avocado tree.  This is the fixer upper we got last year, it's got a lot of odd things on it.  Most of the yard was carpeted at one time but there's been so much leaf litter on it since then that it's several inches down.  I've counted the remains of at least thirty five small refrigerators, there was some sort of industrial coffee pulper I think it may have been, the remains of a sliding glass door, just all kinds of stuff hiding in the weeds.  Since avocado season is just starting, it seemed a good idea to clear under the tree so we will be able to find the avocados.   The picture is sort of a 'before' picture.  I'd started clearing up next to the work shop and then figured some pictures might be good.  Then it got dark and I didn't take any pictures of it when it was cleared more.  Still got a day or two of work 






There's the remains of one of those big satellite dishes, I think that will make a nice pavilian or perhaps a trellis.  All those white cubes are the remains of small refrigerators.  It's gonna need a few more days of clearing out rubbish but it should be a nice area eventually.





There was a strange rainbow tonight, too.  We didn't get any rain, this was just an offshore rainboe


----------



## Mini Horses

OK -- I've never thought I'd machete a skunk!     Nope -- just happy it wandered on off so the roos would shut up! It was paying NO attention to them and their shrieking. They shut up when it left. They're cute, except for their nasty tail shooting habits! 

This morning it's 55 outside!   We had 2 back to back days of 96-98, with feel likes of 105-110 mid last week.-- today, someone set the AC tooooo high. It feels very crisp! But, ok if you check ahead & wear sleeves and NOT just a tank top as you walk out. How do I know? 😁   Going to upper 70s so a good day.  Just a surprise.

I hope to mow another field or two.....power wash one porch set of posts/rails, then work on the "looming over my head" closet rework (that has overflowed to become many rooms larger) this evening and tomorrow....maybe another tomorrow since once it's "out" the stuff has to leave, refind a home. Glad I'm off all week! This has become monumental and all happening at once. 🤔  But, painting can drift into next week or two.  Weather adjustments. It'll work out.

I hope everyone out there has problems NO larger than mine, good weather and a happy day


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready in that make your own keurig . I misspelled it, but you get the idea. Leaving Odessa soon for the 7 hour, 80 MPH trip back home on the interstate.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. I made yeast donuts, some have sprinkles.


----------



## rachels.haven

Niele da Kine said:


> There's the remains of one of those big satellite dishes, I think that will make a nice pavilian or perhaps a trellis.  All those white cubes are the remains of small refrigerators.  It's gonna need a few more days of clearing out rubbish but it should be a nice area eventually.



Wow, that satelite dish would be really cool mounted on tall sturdy stakes as the top of a living plant covered pergola. Lots of potential there. I hope the fridges aren't too hard to get rid of. In my neck of the woods they can be.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Carefully, bang on an adjacent wall and it then decides to calmly leave. Thankfully!


Dodged one there!


----------



## Niele da Kine

rachels.haven said:


> Wow, that satelite dish would be really cool mounted on tall sturdy stakes as the top of a living plant covered pergola. Lots of potential there. I hope the fridges aren't too hard to get rid of. In my neck of the woods they can be.



Fortunately they're little fridges and can be taken to our local transfer station (containers of rubbish that get taken to the dump) several at a time and won't cost anything to dispose of them.  It will just be an ongoing hassle for awhile, especially since there's no driveway up to the big workshop yet.  Getting them to the trailer to haul them away will be the hardest part.

When the big workshop was started (it's still not finished, but we bought it half built), the property was owned by the neighbor's daughter and her boyfriend.  They used her mom's driveway to get halfway up the hill before going across the property line to the new workshop they were building in the back.  Which means we don't own the lower half of the driveway and it got fenced off when there were some squatters living in the little house claiming they'd bought it from the bank.  We will put in a driveway eventually, but we've been getting the little house that came with the workshop ready to rent and it's been an extreme fixer-upper.

I'd like to build a deck at the edge of the bluff with the big satellite dish as a trellis at the end of the deck.  Covered with some sort of vine, I'm thinking maybe grapes, but there's a beetle here which just decimates grape leaves and I'd not want to put a lot of bug spray/deterrent around an outside sitting area.  Maybe a Zephirine Drouhin rose since it's a climbing thornless big pink rose?  Can't eat it, but it would look pretty and smell nice.

Other options would be lima beans, there are several varieties which just go nuts and can have about fourteen feet of vine.  They stick around for several years, not sure how long they actually last since the one time I grew Christmas limas I got tired of them after a couple years and took them out.  They kept eating my garden shed.  Lilikoi (passion fruit) is another cover everything vine with big flowers and tasty fruits.  

But, first, have to clear away the dead refrigerators, get the workshop finished and the inspector out to finalize the building permit, then I'll build the deck & pergola so there won't be any question of if a pergola needs a permit or not. And, before we are working on the work shop, we need to get the little fixer upper fixed and upped and get a renter for it. But, there's also the avocados which are starting to fall, which is why clearing the debris out from under the tree is important right now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes I had coffee this morning -- alone!  2nd morning without sharing with you guys.  That is just no fun.  It was scary when both this & SS went down and for "so long"!     Soon everyone will realize we are back in business!!


----------



## promiseacres

I have tried several times....
Checked in but couldn't post. So here it goes


----------



## Bruce

Somehow, thankfully, I always seem to be busy doing something else every time the site goes down.


----------



## Baymule

I was finally  able to get back on this afternoon. We were gone to Odessa to see the grand kids and their parents too, so barely checked in. Gone 4 days, then 2 days of no access, it was getting BAD! Sooooooo glad to be back!


----------



## Mini Horses

GOOD MORNING!!!!  

Coffee is better with the site back up.  Lot of rain all day yesterday. 3.5" was a little more than I needed but, got it anyway. Rain again today -- lees & more scattered -- repeat for tomorrow  Stop.

Daylight is arriving a little slower with all the cloud cover out there.

Half a day of work at a couple stores today.   Run between the drops. I need a break from this house anyway.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is good this morning. 
We have had a bit of rain last few days. More plaster down in the farmhouse. Co op day then clean bunny cages.  Got some tattooed yesterday.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
School and a field trip to the state park.


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm, light fog, overcast, light scattered rains again -- just gloomy!  I could use some sunshine!   Just some smiling sunshine!!

I have to change out a tire on the horse trailer -- will need to use it to transport those goats tomorrow.  Auction day.  Hope to find some young pullets to buy while there.   Better get that done this AM while there's a break in rain, "they" say will pick up in late afternoon.

Sadly, those wildfires on West coast are getting worse.  My heart just breaks for them.   The losses are unimaginable -- as are the years it will take to recover their lives and the terrain.   Disasters have been extreme in many areas.  Add Covid and this country is ugly with loss!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. A field trip sounds like fun. 
I woke up at 3 AM but went right back to sleep. Woke up again at 7. Coffee is good. It is 65 degrees outside this morning! And only a high of 82 degrees today! I have things to do inside today, hopefully I'll get done and can get outside to pull weeds in the garden. I need to get mustard greens planted and radishes.


----------



## promiseacres

coffee has been on. 
feed and grocery run... then not sure what else today, do have a couple of bunnies being picked up. Oh and have a birthday cake to make, DS is turning 12 on Tuesday.   not sure how that happened.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Steer is being delivered today, got to get the pigs metal feed bin out, a steer would tear it up. Got to back the water barrel hog nipple out too, so he doesn't bump it and mess it up. Put in the black water tub and we'll be set.


----------



## Mini Horses

What a  day.....planned for goat auction.  Trailer back up, goats followed me and loaded themselves.  One mile out & flat tire!   Turned, back home, put goats in a pasture -- they can go next month! -- and left.  No time for tire repairs and all that.

Went to auction & bought a few things on the cheap.   Got 13 pullets, 3 months,  at 7.50 each -- a sex link but, that's ok as I sell eggs and they do lay well, just fewer years. They will start lay within a month.   My heritage are still here.   Left before the livestock went in the ring -- not much I really wanted and I had to get home to unload the new chickens, do chores before dark.   Their coop was ready -- not a big deal.  So I'll have winter layers with these and the 5 hatched this year.   Customers will be happy!

Not thrilled with the bucklings not getting to sale BUT, it's ok!  They'll be bigger next month and bring more $$.  Just wanted them off of my chore list.  Tomorrow -- tire issues to fix. And it;s Sunday so won't get much done until Monday.    

Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Baymule

I don't like flat tires! Sorry that you didn't get the wethers to auction. It's getting to that time of year when we want to cut down on chores. 

Speaking of winter chores, our steer got delivered today. He will go to slaughter in March. Then we will get pigs again. I see a pattern developing here......






						Our Steer is Here!
					

Our steer was delivered today. He was born last October, 2019. He has a slaughter date in March 2021. He is half Charolais and half Hereford. We named him Goldie.



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Boo for flat tires!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Woke up at 2:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. Oh well, it just means that I will sleep like a rock tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Sunday, everyone!    NO rain here -- good news.      Plus it's a nice 65 out there,  daylight and seems to be hopeful for rest of day.  I'm having breakfast -- help yourself, fried potatoes, sausage patties and scrambled eggs.  Of course, a pot of coffee!!

Morning chores are light this morning.  Gotta milk, Brat will appreciate that!   Will relocate the 5 left behind bucklings to another area that needs their eating efforts.  Grow boys, grow!!

Yesterday I bought a battery op weed eater -- Black & Decker -- and one battery fully charged this AM, 2nd put onto charger.   Will see how it works later.   Not expecting all day run or extreme heavy cutting but if it trims  some of the places  my electric won't go, I'm happy!  Besides -- only $10 spent!   Gas ones are heavy & I hate the pull to start!  Mostly mower & bushhog activity....except around house, barns, where electric available..  Couple small coop & runs, or when I'm working spots of fence line in field, need this type of isolated trim.  AND my mailbox!   WTH -- worth it for a try.     Got a large heated tub for $22.50....looks barely used., just a good buy & I like having a few on hand.  Usually $70 range. Now 4 large & 7 small ones. Good enough.

Hens all in coop easily yesterday.   Checked them after dark and most were on roost.  Couple were in a dog house in there....No idea what type of confine they were in until now.  Excellent feathering and attitude, expecting good flock results.  Some are getting the comb colors increasing, so laying will start before too long.   Better get nest boxes added in next couple of weeks.

There's  the flat tire to resolve.   Probably will get 4 new trailer tires.  These are old ones & while good tread, I see some age cracks.  Need to toss them!    Don't use the trailer much anymore.  It's at least 20 yrs old....but all I need and functional.  From mini horse days.  I have the dividers stored as the goats just load loose. It's a good trailer to get hay -- especially since I don't have to unload at once, or tarp like the open one.   

That's my day.  How is yours shaping up?


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. Not too much work today, will prep for ds birthday party this afternoon and decorate the cake.  My Dad came over so we were able to have a nice dinner out last night. Making pancakes and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## farmerjan

Fantastic deal on the battery operated weed eater.  I have one.  Bought new a couple years ago and really like it.  I'm with you on the weight and noise of a gas one and not gonna drag a cord around so went this route.  A fully charged battery will last me about 20 min if operated on the "high" setting.  The good thing is for me that is about as long as the knees will allow before I hurt too much standing like that.  I have 3 batteries for it now so that I can have one on it, one charged and ready, and one on the charger.  I sure didn't get that sort of a bargain.... paid like $129  or something new.  But I am not sorry.  I think you will like it. 

If the tires still aren't too bad with the age cracks, and you are using it so seldom, see about putting tubes in them.  We do that with the ones we put on the hay wagons to stretch out the years of use.  And you probably should cover the tires from the sun when you aren't using it.... that helps too.  And sometimes, the cost of the tubes makes new tires just a better way to go.  But you are using it some, like for the hay, so getting a new set might be the best way and then get the tire covers like they have for RV wheels and they will last until you probably no longer need the trailer anymore.  As long as it is functional, that is all that is important.  Besides, no personal property taxes when they get older....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes on tires -- to all of it.  Calling my used tire guy tomorrow. Options.

IF batteries are still holding charge well, it will be a great deal.  I've been looking at these.   This happened and no one wanted it!  LOL  One I thought to buy was $189.  & larger batteries.   I like $10 so far.


----------



## Baymule

Other than regular chores. I took the day off.


----------



## Bruce

You deserve one of those every year or two Bay


----------



## farmerjan

Must've been something in the air.... @Mini was having trouble getting motivated, I was having trouble getting myself up and going.... @Baymule  did chores and was "unmotivated" and took the rest of the day off.......HHHMMM


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Didn't get much done yesterday but I guess that's ok. Birthday parties sure wear me out. Had  it at the farm. So that was fun.  School and work on more plaster removal. Camp trip this weekend so getting ready for that. And I really need to get those tomatoes picked, lows are in the 40s.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I did make pumpkin pie yesterday, BJ has already hit it for breakfast this morning, but he left y'all some. LOL My pie crust recipe makes 2, or a top and bottom crust. So I put the extra one in a pie plate, wrapped in saran wrap and froze it. TA-DA!! My very own frozen pie crust. Yum!


----------



## Mini Horses

I love pumpkin pie for breakfast!!!  YUM.    It's getting to "that" time of year -- everything pumpkin.   Since pumpkin is so good for you, I don't feel badly having to eat the whole pie by myself.   Actually, my DD likes it.  A surprise as she's such a finicky eater.

Ahhh, PA -- a farm party sounds good to me!  Those temps are just a touch cooler than I'd want right now but, we are having some upper 50 to low 60 thrown in to our weather.  I like those temps....of course, it's not for the daytime beyond start up.   They're normal daytime in another month or two.   I think I'm ready for it.   Been a very hot summer.

Yep, @farmerjan, I think the AIR did it -- for all of us!!  BUT I did get myself into gear.   While on this weedeating binge, I worked the one I bought to test.  One battery is fine, other won't charge enough to use.  Tossed it and found 2pack on line for $29 with s/h & tx.  They're on the way.     Still ok with prices.   And got out an old electric Craftsman -- which is very powerful -- did the stuff around house.  Today, the barn will get a hit all around.   It's a serious "Fall clean up" as most won't need much more than a touch up after this for such stuff.  PLUS, I have these porch posts & rails to get washed & painted -- so grass won't be shot up there by doing before I paint....in a couple weeks.  Of course, a heavy "work for pay" schedule for next 2 weeks.  What timing!

Adding things to my list that's next to me -- so I can write as I think of all these check it, do it things....like call on tires, buy chicken feed, call on hay ---  all those "little" things  that make our day worth living ---  what else would we do????


----------



## Ridgetop

Niele da Kine said:


> I'd like to build a deck at the edge of the bluff with the big satellite dish as a trellis at the end of the deck. Covered with some sort of vine, I'm thinking maybe grapes, but there's a beetle here which just decimates grape leaves and I'd not want to put a lot of bug spray/deterrent around an outside sitting area. Maybe a Zephirine Drouhin rose since it's a climbing thornless big pink rose? Can't eat it, but it would look pretty and smell nice.



If it is going at the end of a sitting area that you will be using a lot, got with the rose.  Fruit attracts bugs and flies as it ripens and drops.  Dropping fruit requires raking it and picking it up before it rots.  Sitting area is for relaxing and enjoying, not for realizing you forgot to put on big repellant and need to go get the rake and trash can!  LOL   Fruit and  veggies are better at a slight distance from the patio.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
 Got more plaster down yesterday. Then picked tomatoes, going to make sauce today. Even got school done also. 
Today is ds birthday, he is 12!   had the party Sunday. So that's out of the way but am letting him sleep in at the moment. Horses are getting hoof trims too. DH is upset we aren't making hay this week.... not sure when that would have happened....it can wait until next week.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee still going on here.....

Up and out for a few morning chores, looked over yesterdays clean up & work.  Satisfied but, now need to sweep up the grass I cut....waiting for it to dry.   Having 2nd cup now.   Have 3 hrs of work for others -- then home to finish things here.   Home tomorrow, so plans for more.  Hoping to get an overgrown holly (was a bush, now tree size) cut back or down.   Then powerwash rails on that porch.  Will paint next week -- if dry weather.  Looking at pulling & replacing some other bushes there.

While cutting by the house yesterday ...I moved three big pots of comfrey.  Those rascals had grown their root thru a center hole...into the ground below.  Of course, broke when moved.   So, dug some of the root, potted, and now hope to have new plants from those plus what was left in ground.   Potted ones limped from the damage but, standing back up now, after some cool & rains.    All will get their own "bed" established soon.   I've fought off chickens & goats to keep these going -- after they totally ate the first group to death.  These were fenced off.

Didn't get to outside barn clean up -- I had rain arrive instead


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Still working on tomato sauce. Have enough tomatoes picked to make salsa also, dh wants it hotter. And some jalopanos to pickle. Going to use the pressure canner for all to save time. Rabbit cages need cleaned and camper packed. 
Lightning gets his teeth checked and floated today.  Potatoes need harvested too. I am exhausted thinking about it...though we do have most of tomorrow also to get it done.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! I’ll be canning pears today. A neighbor brought us some and we love them peeled, quartered and canned in a light syrup.


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres I'm going over to the recipe section to post my BBQ sauce recipes. I made 2, one is sweet, one is more smokey and not so sweet. Make a batch of each to see which one you like best.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Potatoes need harvested too. I am exhausted thinking about it...though we do have most of tomorrow also to get it done.


Kids and dogs LOVE to dig in the dirt


----------



## Mini Horses

cool and overcast here....would be a good day to can    None to do.

Stripped bed, washing sheets now.  Line dry is planned.  Got my Carhart jacket washed last night -- last of my "winter" gear to get ready.   Now I have a shelf of that "stuff" ready.  It's coming...the cold.  If it's like all these other extremes we are seeing -- I'm already sad.  Hate the cold!   Anticipate a lot of it.

Looking at the damages from hurricane Sally.   WOW  28+ inches of rain in Pensacola.    At the rate it's moving, they'll get more.  Still seems NC & VA  will see some Fri/Sat.   Hope it has emptied out before then....I'll share but, not wanting all that.   Check on our members in the path of this........report in if you can.

@Baymule  add a link for recipe thread, pls.   I can't search all day. 😁

Been searching for trailer tires.......need oil change in truck, need chicken feed....need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce here ya go ! 






						BBQ Sauce Recipes
					

2020 has been my best tomato year ever! I've had to get real creative to use them all. I've canned plain sauce, spaghetti sauce, pizza sauce, salsa, dehydrated tomatoes, and BBQ sauce. At @promiseacres request, I am posting my BBQ sauce recipes.   I made 2 different BBQ sauce, sweet and savory...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Niele da Kine

Ridgetop said:


> If it is going at the end of a sitting area that you will be using a lot, got with the rose.  Fruit attracts bugs and flies as it ripens and drops.  Dropping fruit requires raking it and picking it up before it rots.  Sitting area is for relaxing and enjoying, not for realizing you forgot to put on big repellant and need to go get the rake and trash can!  LOL   Fruit and  veggies are better at a slight distance from the patio.



The satellite dish trellis is gonna be under a huge avocado tree so fruit will probably be falling on it.  Probably no need to add more.







This is from last year, I've cleared some of this out already.  This area was carpeted at one time and there's about two dozen or more remains of small mini-fridges.  Probably the previous owners worked at one of the big resort hotels and got a lot of stuff when the resort renovated and redecorated.






The tree drops a lot of them, although this picture was from sorta peak season.  Avos fall from around now until next spring so there will be a lot of guacamole.






Not sure what variety they are, Hawaii has hundreds of varieties of avo.  These are lovely creamy ones, though, so we never have too many avocados since lots of folks will help us eat them.

There's enough fruit up there and you're right about the rose being nicer.  Not sure where I'm gonna find a Zepherine Drouhin, though.  I'd mail order one, but apparently, it's taking a lot longer to get things sent in the mail and we're in Hawaii where it already takes a long time to get things.  Be a bummer to find a dead dried up plant instead of a happy rosebush from an expensive mainland import.

The coconut wireless doesn't work very well in this Time of Covid.  Usually chatting amongst friends would turn up someone who knows someone who has one.


----------



## Niele da Kine

New baby bunnies!






There's eleven of them in there, not sure if she's gonna be able to feed them all but she's doing well so far.  They were born the night before last so they're still pretty small and new.

These are English angoras so they are kinda like micro-sheep.  Once they're about six months old they will start getting sheared every four months to provide 'wool' for yarn.  They don't seem to mind their haircuts, though, they get happy and bouncy afterwards.


----------



## Baymule

@Niele da Kine that is a beautiful bunch of avocados!  They grow in the Rio Grande Valley, in Texas, along the Mexican border in deep south Texas. They don't grow in northeast Texas LOL. Lucky you to have such a lovely, productive tree!


----------



## Baymule

Niele da Kine said:


> New baby bunnies!
> 
> View attachment 77590
> 
> There's eleven of them in there, not sure if she's gonna be able to feed them all but she's doing well so far.  They were born the night before last so they're still pretty small and new.
> 
> These are English angoras so they are kinda like micro-sheep.  Once they're about six months old they will start getting sheared every four months to provide 'wool' for yarn.  They don't seem to mind their haircuts, though, they get happy and bouncy afterwards.


Cute bunnies! Angora is so soft! Do you spin the wool? And what do you do with it?


----------



## promiseacres

Yum! Advocados. 
Coffee is on. Got 12 pints of tomato sauce. Salsa, pickled jalapeños and the girls picked another 5 gal bucket of bell peppers   yesterday. Co op and get those rabbit cages clean. Might leave the potatoes until next week.
Any good camp meal suggestions?  Can't decide our supper on Saturday.... doing burgers and hotdogs already.  Hmm maybe something with peppers.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool  but such heavy cloud!   A front from the NW (?) and Sally on the way with rains late day & into tomorrow.   Looks like it could pop any minute.  Glad I got what I did yesterday completed.    Now I hope winds don't throw the pile of stuff from burn pile.  Heavy trimmed  a holly & a plum tree.   Don't want to chase those limbs around!  

Guess it's an inside day or two for now.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Yum! Advocados.


Yep, if you can get them ripe rather than picked way too green/hard so they don't get damaged in transport. @Niele da Kine has it good in that respect!


----------



## Niele da Kine

Baymule said:


> @Niele da Kine that is a beautiful bunch of avocados!  They grow in the Rio Grande Valley, in Texas, along the Mexican border in deep south Texas. They don't grow in northeast Texas LOL. Lucky you to have such a lovely, productive tree!



We didn't plant the tree and the previous owner of the property didn't plant it, so it's likely over forty years old?  It's huge in any case.  We bought the property for the almost finished big workshop up by the avocado tree, the tree and the 2/1 extreme fixer upper are just kinda bonuses.  Although as tasty as those avos are, buying the property for just the tree would almost be worth it.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Baymule said:


> Cute bunnies! Angora is so soft! Do you spin the wool? And what do you do with it?








The herd of angoras here at Hillside Farm Hawaii provide fiber for Hula Bunny yarn which is sold at a small shop here in town.  It's a two ply fingering weight insanely soft yarn made of 40% English angora, 40% Merino sheep's wool and 20% silk.  A small mom-n-pop woolen mill in Pennsylvania spins it for me since we don't have any woolen mills in Hawaii.  I can spin it, but then it would take too long and I'd never have enough for the shop.  I'd also have to charge more for it because of the time involved.  Folks are also more used to commercially spun yarns and my home spun is a bit more 'rustic' than they're used to.

The picture of the silvery gray yarn is 'Moonlit Dance' and it's made with fiber from the black bunnies.  There isn't any dye in Hula Bunny yarn so the color of the bunny makes the color of the yarn.  There's also a tawny 'Beach Bunny' color from the tortoiseshell, chocolates and fawn colored bunnies.   'Coconut Dream' is a creamy white color from the albino bunnies' fiber.  I may separate the chocolates from the torts/fawns and make a 'Mocha Bunny' color, although getting enough fiber for three colors is pretty labor intensive already.  The mill needs six pounds of fiber to do a run of yarn and a bunny provides about four to six ounces each haircut and they get about three haircuts a year.


----------



## Niele da Kine

promiseacres said:


> Yum! Advocados.
> Coffee is on. Got 12 pints of tomato sauce. Salsa, pickled jalapeños and the girls picked another 5 gal bucket of bell peppers   yesterday. Co op and get those rabbit cages clean. Might leave the potatoes until next week.
> Any good camp meal suggestions?  Can't decide our supper on Saturday.... doing burgers and hotdogs already.  Hmm maybe something with peppers.



Maybe some chili with the tomatoes and green peppers?  (Green peppers can go in chili?)  That could either be chili or sloppy joes, depending on how folks wanted to eat it?


----------



## Niele da Kine

Bruce said:


> Yep, if you can get them ripe rather than picked way too green/hard so they don't get damaged in transport. @Niele da Kine has it good in that respect!



Couple of decades ago there was some sort of incorrect report about some sort of disease or something in Hawaii avocados so they were banned from being shipped to the mainland.  They lately (within the past few years) found out the original report was in error and now allow Sharwil avocados to be shipped to the mainland.  Only one variety and only during a few months of the year.  I think it has more to do with protecting someone's mainland avocado sales than anything actually to do with the avocados grown here.  Which is a pity since Hawaii avocados are so much better than those silly little Hass avocados that get touted in mass media.  Sharwils are a good avo, but there's still about ninety other varieties that can't be shipped.

We get the avos when they fall on the roof of the workshop.  In the middle of the night we hear a 'bam!  bumpity-bumpity-fump as they roll down the roof and fall to the ground.  Doesn't seem to hurt them much they have a pretty thick skin.  The tree provides for five households plus whoever else is wandering around.  When it's not a Time of Covid, there'd be several weekly social gatherings to take extras to, but not sure how we will distribute them this year.  They don't store well so we pretty much eat them fresh and in season.  Fortunately it's a pretty long season.


----------



## Mini Horses

Niele da Kine said:


> The mill needs six pounds of fiber to do a run of yarn and a bunny provides about four to six ounces each haircut and they get about three haircuts a year.



Wow, that's 6 buns for what they need to do a run of yarn, 1X a year.    How many do you have?   Add shipping, etc., that's some expensive yarn....I would guess.   Well, a luxury item.  

😁


----------



## Mini Horses

Today -- RAIN -- just rain & more rain.   No sunshine.  Started sprinkly,  off & on stuff.  Supposed to be heavier tonight....compliments of Sally.  Probably no better tomorrow, all day....and even lingering into Saturday.   Hey, no need to hang around gal -- move on, see the sights!

Told those goats they'd better learn to get out and graze between the drops!     You were supposed to eat the hay, not pull it out & lay in it!   Chickens are loving the wet ground as the worms come up.  Horses -- could care less!  They like the cooler temps and a shower

I worked.  I'm home. I'm inside.  Just close the coops in a while.  No guilt!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh mini, I so feel your pain with the rain...the sun was  actually  out for three hours today and we all have stiff necks from looking at the mysterious  blue sky and that big orange ball up there ...rumor has it that the rain may be gone for a few days and we a in for cooler weather ....we will believe it when we see it


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got the jalapeños and salsa canned. Rabbit cages cleaned. Kid's put the food in the camper. Other than I need to pack my clothes I think we ready to go camping. I need it. They are calling for a frost tomorrow morning but it is what it is. If it does then we'll just need to clean up the garden, if it doesn't I will keep canning.
Next week...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I hope y'all enjoy your camping, sounds like you need a break! I get it on the canning. I think I've spent more time in the garden and kitchen this year than I have in a long, long time. Haha, today I'm going to pick 4 dozen jalapeno's and we'll make poppers, stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in half a strip of bacon, bake for 15 minutes, cool and vacuum seal, freeze for later consumption. A neighbor brought us some pears, been working on them for 3 days. Got 16 pints. I did them in 3 batches. After all this canning, I guess we'll just lay around all winter and eat.   

Have you tried making the BBQ sauce yet?


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> After all this canning, I guess we'll just lay around all winter and eat.



I agree!    Geesh, I look at the jars and think "who eats this much???"  It brings a reality to you -- let's just see how much is left, come Spring.  I just opened my last pint of peach butter -- Aug, 2018 on label.   I don't eat a lot jellies/jams, so....not an issue.   But the soups, tomatoes, veg, chicken I have canned/frozen... huge. 🤔

It's still sprinkly out there.   66 degrees -- that's nice, if you are dry.   Guess I need to pull the AC from the window soon.   Hasn't been on for several days.   Wanted to go to produce auction last night & forgot.  To bed at 10:30 -- really early for me -- slept great.   Sometime before awakening the power went out for just over 1.5 hr.    Saw that as I went to kitchen & found blinking lights on the stove.  Interesting.   Reset the clock....and on MW.    All ok.

PA -- enjoy the weekend camping trips!!  You guys have been working real hard between the two houses, garden, hay and all that!  You DESERVE a weekend of fun -- have it. 

Sally drifted away -- we got some heavy rains in the area but, not here.   The rivers will be flowing heavy for a few days as all settles in.  One area already had roads out from a system of downpours 2 weeks ago & got hit again.   Flooded roadways......better than those with flooded homes.    Many fields are way too wet to work.   Crop harvest is touchy.  Cotton ok, corn needs to come down, p-nuts--hope not rotted.   Hay fields, ok to wait & grow.


----------



## Bruce

Niele da Kine said:


> We get the avos when they fall on the roof of the workshop. In the middle of the night we hear a 'bam! bumpity-bumpity-fump as they roll down the roof and fall to the ground.


Maybe you need to hang some woven rope "hammocks" off the edge of the roof to catch the crop.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good idea, Bruce!

After wandering around & seeing all the "ponds" around, I checked and we got 4.5" last night!!  That is just shy of 9" in past 3 days.   Enough!!

My little ray of sunshine -- one of the group of pullets I bought last Sat gave me the first egg!   How cute.   Several others are getting color.   Then, a group of 3 "pullets" turns out to be 2 & a roo...  happens      At least partial barred rock, so....should be meaty!   LOL


----------



## Baymule

We made a bunch of jalapeño poppers again. I just took the 2nd pan out of the oven. I left the small pan to cook longer, we’ll each get 6. I’ll get 4 more packages of 18 each for the freezer. They are cooling now. Out of bacon!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I checked and we got 4.5" last night!! That is just shy of 9" in past 3 days. Enough!!


WAY more than enough. Really too bad you couldn't have sent 8" of that to the west coast.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Mini Horses said:


> Wow, that's 6 buns for what they need to do a run of yarn, 1X a year.    How many do you have?   Add shipping, etc., that's some expensive yarn....I would guess.   Well, a luxury item.
> 
> 😁


Currently, I think there's around 44 bunnies out there, although 18 of them are less than a week old and not providing fiber yet.  3 of them moved to Maui yesterday and will be helping folks over there make yarn.  Hmm, so there's only 41 at the moment, then.  

The Hula Bunny yarn sells at our local shop for $16 per ounce and it's roughly 120 yards per ounce, I think.  I'll have to check the numbers for this run, it varies a little bit but not by much.  That's expensive for yarn, but not out of the usual ballpark for a luxury yarn.  

'Economy of scale' type of production doesn't work with a backyard herd.   When only a little bit of something is produced, the only way to be economically viable is to produce a high end product.   That's somewhere over $2K retail value of luxury yarn that came back from the mill yesterday.  If it were sheep's wool, it would be about $700 - $900 and the production costs would be very similar.  There is more work in getting bunny fluff, though, since there's multiple shearings and they need daily care since they're not out grazing on their own.

Even though it was commercially spun by a small mom-n-pop mill, there's still a lot more work to get it ready for the shop.  The yarn back from the mill moves on to the next step in the production of yarn for the shop.






It's on cones, so I still have to skein it up into one ounce skeins to sell at the shop.  And after it's skeined, I will have to add labels so that will take some more time.  Then take it into the shop and set up a display of it.  I've got a new rack for that and will try to get three colors of Hula Bunny yarn on the rack.

I also knit things out of it and sell those at the shop.  Sold a $420 shawl yesterday, although the shop will get a 12% commission on that - which is a really low commission rate , but I also pay a base rent for my space in the shop and work four days a month there.  We sell a bunch of stuff other than the yarn and knitted things so the shop is profitable without the yarn but it is a nice place to sell the yarn.  If it were sold wholesale, I'd get half the retail rate or even less than that.






This is a 'skeiner' which takes the yarn off the cones and puts it into a skein so it can be sold.  Since yarn only comes back from the mill once or twice a year, it was designed to break down into a flat pile.  A lot of yarn equipment such as looms and skeiners and even knitting needles is 'just sticks'.  Kinda like playing with sticks and string, really.





When it's assembled, it's pretty large and it would take up too much storage space.  But, it twirls around and makes skeins.  They're tied together in several places and then the arms of the skeiner fold together and the metal rod pulls out of the center so the skeins can be taken off and twisted together into the more traditional 'skein' you see at a yarn shop.

After it's skeined up, then it will need labels and some patterns so folks will know how to use it and some sample things knitted up to go into the shop along with the yarn.  The samples are for sale, though, so sales of scarves and shawls helps the level of profit since they're 'value added' by being knit.  Original patterns, hand knit and locally made so they sell occasionally.  The yarn sells faster than the knit items, though.





This is a somewhat typical shawl.  Big needles, lots of lacy holes so it goes faster. Plus, since it's angora yarn, it's a very warm yarn so lacy is better than a tight pattern.

Guess I'll go count bunnies.  Plus I'm sure some of them need hugs.  Gotta keep the livestock happy, after all.


----------



## Baymule

I love reading about your Hula Bunnies!


----------



## Bruce

Niele da Kine said:


> 3 of them moved to Maui yesterday


That must involve one heck of a delivery charge!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Very interesting about the yarn and the bunnies and all that goes into it.  The shawl is very pretty.... A very interesting "cottage industry".. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Baymule said:


> I love reading about your Hula Bunnies!


They're friendly little critters, drop by and visit with them next time you're in town.  They went to the shop yesterday to visit with the people who bought the shawl.  Not all of them went, just three.  Vicky, Vanessa and DaffyDill.  That way the people could see where all three colors of Hula Bunny yarn comes from.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Bruce said:


> That must involve one heck of a delivery charge!!!!


Nope, just $20 per bunny.  Maui is just the next island over and only a forty five minute ride on the little propeller planes.  Getting to and from the mainland are the big expensive flights.


----------



## Niele da Kine

farmerjan said:


> Very interesting about the yarn and the bunnies and all that goes into it.  The shawl is very pretty.... A very interesting "cottage industry".. Thank you for sharing that with us.


You can cottage industry, too, if you like!  The more bunnies the better!  A lot of people just keep a bunny or two as a 'wooler' to make yarn.  You can start small and work up?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to have a neighbor boy over this morning to help us clean up around here. Hauled off some trash yesterday. Neighbor Jimmy keeps a big roll off construction box, he has an AC business And told us we can use it. Pre-winter clean up today.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm working some "pre-winter" now and for next month.   It will cool but not usually nasty stuff, weatherwise,  for a couple months.  Jan & Feb are normally or bad months.

It is a BRISK 55 this morning!!  Very breezy, too.    Haven't needed AC for almost 2 weeks.  This morning it was only 68 in the house.... left windows open a little too much! So, I'm WIDE awake and sucking up this hot coffee -- with long sleeves & jeans to help. Needed jacket outside. Grass is just so wet -- as you walk you have rooster tails of water flying. 😁  And growing, growing......wow, tall again. Need to cut.

Gotta work today, so will change & leave shortly.    Should be drier out there when I get home mid afternoon.   Hope so.  I prefer chores in better conditions.   Don't we all?


----------



## Bruce

It wasn't even a "brisk 55°" here EVER today, made it to 50°.


----------



## thistlebloom

We reached 67f with a low of 48f. Usually by this time we have had a killing frost, but it's drier and warmer than typical. Today the smoke has lessened considerably and we got some sprinkles. Not enough to do anything but dirty the car windshields, but if the cool and extra humidity help the fires I'll take it. Some real rain would be welcome.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Bruce , those temps sound like woodstove weather!


----------



## farmerjan

We were at 49 this morning and forecat to be down to the low 40's the next 2-3 mornings.... It feels COLD after the extra warm temps we had for so long.  Think it will moderate some again by mid week 
@Bruce , have you started the wood stove yet????Do you try to wait til like October or anything like that???? What other source of heat do you have????


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> @Bruce , those temps sound like woodstove weather!


A bit early for that especially given I don't have quite as much wood as normal. It was 60° in the house this morning and with a high of not much more than 50 again I broke down  I bought new filters for the oil and propane hot air furnaces earlier in the week. I put them in this morning and turned on the thermostats. 

Jan - old (probably 1999 since that is when the people we bought from bought the house. Apparently there used to be a oil/wood combo down in the basement) oil hot air furnace in the original building, 7 year old propane hot air in the rebuilt building.

Pretty much when I start using the wood stove I run it 24x7 so not usually until some time in Oct.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh, Bruce -- that's chilly.  I mean, it's ONLY mid Sept.  Our 55 was chilly for us but only an overnight.  Warming back to mid 70s later in week.  Was 71 today after a 58 start.  Windows open all day.  Breezy but nice, with sun!! 


In & out all day, busy -- cut some areas, weed eater to others, chores and some inside work, also.  Baked a turkey breast, did some house cleaning, laundry, emptied some boxes, packed others, truckload to dump --   -- jumped around things. 😁 Whatever couldn't "wait". Work load is heavy this week, so trying to put out the fires before. I'll have 8 days, about 10 hrs each ---won't be much free time. Little less the following week, then a "dead in the water" week. Will paint that week -- if & hope the weather is good. 

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## farmerjan

It was 40 this morning, got up to 78 on the porch, but out in the yard there was quite a strong breeze.... wore a sweatshirt then just a long sleeved T-shirt but not any too hot. Didn't feel like 78 with the wind.   It's 11 pm and down to 47 already, supposed to get back down to 40 again.... but it will moderate in another day or 2 and be more in the 50's and upper 70's again.  
@Mini Horses  I am glad that I don't have 8 straight days like that.  Have enough with the testing and the hay raking this week... but it is  not 10 hr straight days.... Oh well, gotta make it when you can... But with the days getting shorter those 10 hour days are a B@#@H....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 45° this morningm 75 ° this afternoon. Had a lovely  time away camping. Now back to reality, DH is starting to cut hay tonight and tomatoes are waitinf, no frost yet. Hoping to make chilli sauce and some of @Baymule's BBQ sauce. Oh and get school done of course and unpack the camper.  Got home mid afternoon so mowed the yard...


----------



## Baymule

I think you will like the BBQ sauce. I had so many tomatoes this year, that instead of canning plain sauce, i started canning tomato products so I could open the jar and use it. If you make home made pizza, can some pizza sauce. I put Italian seasoning and garlic powder in tomato sauce and called it pizza sauce. LOL I canned it in half pint jars, for us because it's just the two of us. For instant pizzas, use flour tortillas, lay on a cookie sheet, spread sauce, toppings and bake until cheese is melty and the edges are browning. Easy and fast meal.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH Got some hay dropped last night, I moved some plaster while he did that. 
Get to get  permanent crown put on a tooth....hopefully it goes well. I really don't have time to be down.  Need to fold some laundry...pick tomatoes, and pack Richie's front hooves as he is still off/on. Putting back on the better hay, though it doesnt seem to be related to his founder. He might be working on an absess per my farrier, she stopped by yesterday. Though he was trimmed just last week. 
Might get the girls to do the picking while I am at the dentist. DH wants to drop more hay tonight. looks light again so hoping we have another 200 bales.


----------



## Baymule

I'm taking a leisurely morning, been on SS and TEG. Hope all goes well on the crown, teeth are expensive to fix. If Ritchie has an abscess, it will smell and have an odor. I've only had to deal with an abscess one time, a mare had one blow out at the coronet band. It smelled bad a couple of weeks before it blew.  I had to stall her and treat it daily with betadine. She sure hated it and would curl her hoof up under her so I couldn't squirt the betadine on the sore.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! It is between drizzle and a misty rain. Weatherman called a mizzle,LOL. Rain is clearing out, total we got 1 1/2”. Maybe we’ll do that big burn pile Friday or Saturday.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Girls picked more tomatoes, going to make some sun dried today. Would like to make some BBQ sauce but that might not happen this week. 
Didn't get the crown on, decided to wait a couple more weeks as I still have a sensitive spot with the temporary crown.  DH got more hay down while ds and I finished plaster in another room. Sold a bunny too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Upper 40s here this morning.   Fall has arrived!!    

Coffee is hot & warming me.   Dew heavy....so water everywhere when you walk. 

Little work at two stores this morning.  Will do while things dry off some.  May get a couple hrs outside late afternoon.  Will make a feed stop while out so at least that will need unloading.   Then??  Depends on time.  Last 2 weeks slack & home a lot.  This & next everyone needs me!  Feast or famine.   Get it while I can as winter is very slow for work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo!

They just cut 12 acres of corn directly next to me.  I will walk it to look for any drops.  Do this every year and always get a couple miles of a good walk -- not much else!  

But will do it anyway.  😁. Tradition.   Exercise is a good thing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Exercise is a good thing.


Yep - and some free corn would be a great thing!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Co-op and meeting a bunny transporter. Then to the farm, we'll start baling after DH gets off work.


----------



## Baymule

Bunny transporter.    That makes me laugh. I am easily amused this morning. Thanks for the coffee, it sure is good this morning. It is cool outside, next week is projected to be in the 40's at night. I need to saddle up and ride, but it seems we have so much to do! It's been rainy all week, next week it will be sunny, so maybe I'll go riding.


----------



## thistlebloom

Go ride Bay!
I ditched work all week . I'm calling it my vacation...
Camped Monday night, so Mon. and Tues. were shot for work. Wednesday is Kid#2 day and I could have hustled to work and been back by the time he gets here, but I was strong and just said no, lol.
Today and tomorrow is rain, although right now there's a lot of blue sky so I'm hitching the trailer and bugging out with Syringa. 
Next week I'll be good and start the heavy fall cleanup, but right now I'm enjoying hooky.
Made cinnamon rolls yesterday and there's one left if y'all want to armwrestle for it. Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Mini Horses

I've worked all week but, slacked some days to accommodate my own feelings about it!

 this is it for now.  Up at 4 -- yeah, it happens.  So catching up on posts.  That's nice.

Before going to work yesterday I just had to check the corn field.   Weather this summer hit hard with no rain when needed, extreme heat, then too much rain.  Parts didn't form full cob, some full cob but kernels didn't fill.   Feel badly for farmers but, the equipment tossed a good amount of those cobs with only. 2-3 inch of fill.   So there will still be a lot of walking but more results.  The deer will be all over it -- as well as the young regrowth this fall.   Every mouse in the county will eat well and reproduce in spades!!!!     Still won't be much pickup worth the effort for me......just something I will do.  A Fall tradition. 

We have scattered showers today.   I can deal as it has been dryer most of week...plus I'm working.   The goats can graze & race to their barn if it happens to fall from the sky.

Some of the young pullets bought 2 weeks ago have begun to lay.  Appreciate that!  Won't be long for all of them to get busy.  Decent egg size, too.  They will be large ones before long.  Calm bunch of girls -- all positives.  My customers will be happy this winter....me, too....it pays their feed bill.


----------



## promiseacres

Yes someone go riding! 
DH taught me to rake the hay last night. We had 3 tractors going, DH was finishing mowing, DS was tedding and I raked. Kids and I will head out again after speech. I will rake then we'll get as much baled as possible when DH gets off work. Have 10-12 acres down most is pretty light but should be another couple hundred bales.


----------



## Baymule

Going to get Feed today. Gotta straighten up the building at the Sheep barn, it’s crammed up to the door. Sigh..... someday I’ll get it all cleaned out. Need to finish Feed and tack room in horse barn and get my saddles in it. In the meantime, portable building at the Sheep barn is a packed mess. Tomorrow we are getting a tote bag of Feed for the steer and will have to scoop it out into metal trash cans. Only have 5 cans, so will have to put the rest into paper Feed bags and put in the horse barn. That will give us enough to feed the steer out until slaughter. 

@promiseacres you are having a good hay year. How many bales does it take you to get through winter? And for how many animals?


----------



## promiseacres

So back on the computer paying bills... spent 2 hours this morning fixing fence.  After I got the kids set with treating Daisy... she decided to try the fence last night and skinned both back legs up.  Going to have to watch... wonder if Lightning was involved.... he may get put with Duke for some attitude adjustment. He's so docile with people...but in the field he's kind of a butt despite his size. He'll just move he other horses just for fun. 



@Baymule My initial hay goal was around 700, but then we got Lightning and will have Babe until Nov or so... (If I have enough hay I'll keep her forever. such a sweet girl). And I am feeding more than in the past, so at about 3 bales/day so closer to 8-900 total would be great, I have fed about 100 bales since our 2nd cutting and we had right at 700 then.  We can't complain with our yields but hoping to get the fields limed this fall and continue improving them we should get over 1000 a year on what we're currently cutting. Of course that will reduce once we put up fences and stock the horses on it. But as we improve the hay quality it should take less. And the fields will be rotated.  Makes me exhausted thinking about it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Poor Daisy.

That's awesome you can grow all your hay! Although it's a lot of sweat and hard labor, it must be satisfying to know you put it all up from your own land.


----------



## Baymule

Lightening has Little Man/Horse Syndrome. What he lacks in stature, he makes up for it by making the other horses move their feet. I’m sure it gives him great satisfaction. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

@promiseacres .... just a couple of thoughts from someone who has done this for years.  PLAN your grazing out real well.  You are smart and know how much horses eat.... and how they eat grass into the ground.... Been there, had the horses, done that.  And try to not cut your haying acres down too much unless you drastically reduce your horse numbers.  You are saying that it is thin now and that you hope/plan for it to improve with lime and fertilizer and you are very right.  Taking care of the land will really give back to you in a couple years.  Lime will take at least a year to show any significant improvement although you will see some if you do it this fall as it works it's way down into the ground.  But if it needs it, it is always the one best thing you can do for the ground.  

From the voice of experience, try to have at least 1 1/2  times the number of bales you think you need.... Hay in the barn is BETTER than money in the bank.  Read @Ridgetops journal, about the way she "fights" to get her husband to get their hay needs secured.... at a better price.... early on in the season.  If you should get a dry year.... if there is too much rain so soggy conditions.... if you get a good first cutting and second dries up.... IF IF IF.... you want to have too much than too little.  Hay will "keep" if kept dry.... you can stack it and feed it out so that you can carry over any not fed and be able to rotate it around.... but we have fed out sq bale hay that is 4-5 years old that still smells, and is eaten, like we put it up that year.   It is a little different with us and the round bales that are outside.... 2 years is max... and we try to always feed out the older bales before the "current years bales" so that there isn't as much waste.  We also have several places with hills that they roll down and it is good for the ground so some waste is not really waste.  You know, because you are doing it....that sq bales are alot of work so you don't want to waste any.... the round bales are work, but not the human physical part of stacking, unloading, stacking....  But believe me, they will not "go bad" in the barn....
We try to have at least an extra 1-2 months of hay left over every year.  Mild winters we have more.... but lately we are still feeding hay later in the "spring" and not starting as early in the fall it seems.  However we have had a couple of milder years.... and this fall is shaping up to be more "normal" so far;  with a colder/harder/ and most probably snowier winter that the last several.  We will have the full 15 acres of corn silage this year, we did not work a deal on it so plan to put in 2 "bags" of corn silage.... If the plastic doesn't get torn it will keep.... and we will be able to feed less hay.  If we keep more feeder calves longer, we will have ample feed.  If we sell them sooner.... then we won't have to open the second bag.... we have sources and can often find hay to buy.... sometimes people come to us wanting to sell round bales that they don't want to carry over.  But the thing is, when it is a drought, or the hay crop is poor, you don't want to be looking for hay that is going to cost an arm and a leg if you can find it.  

As your yield increases, you will see all that,  because you are doing your own.  And a barn full of hay is just soooo reassuring....
Make sure when you do soil tests, pay attention to the micro nutrients... as they will make or break both the quality of the hay and the quantity..... And if need be find a good lab that specializes in hay ground samples.  If you have access to poultry litter, I don't know if there are many "poultry houses" in your area....know that there is a big difference in broiler litter as opposed to laying hens as opposed to turkey litter.  Get a qualified analysis... most sell it that way as the better it tests the more it is worth.  The best thing about it is that it adds organic matter back into the soil regardless of the analysis.... you will also get weed seeds that pass through the birds... but to me that is a small price to pay.  
If possible get litter that is composted on their farm in litter sheds,  as opposed to direct cleanout.  Less weed seeds make it through the composting.... it is lighter weight for spreading and spreads more evenly, and has less odor....

I am really happy for you guys to be able to make all your own hay.  I remember what that was like when I first was down here.... cut it with a horse drawn sickle bar pulled behind the truck, raked it with a dump rake into piles and forked it loose on the truck, took it to the barn and forked it loose into the hay mow.  Never a prettier sight or a sweeter smelling hay.  But the best thing was that it was that much less I had to buy..... Alot of work.... I was 30 years younger....but I miss some of that today as we have gotten so much bigger.... Couldn't do the physical part with these knees.... but it was a very satisfying way to do it.  And a sense of accomplishment to see that hay in the mow....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Thanks @farmerjan for the words of wisdom. My goal is 5 acres of pasture, divided into 3 for rotation. DH agrees hay ground feeds more than pasture. Of course he is talking about raising a steer also. 
We baled until we couldn't see to be safely be on the wagon  then dh continued dropping the bales. Supposed to get wind so he was afraid it would blow and not be able to be baled. 150 bales were done. Sucky thing is the fighting that happens....  
He tries but I am never going to be able to keep up. And he didn't want paid help.  
Rabbit cages need cleaned, get feed, groceries, and finish hay....


----------



## Mini Horses

I still buy.  This year it will mostly come from across the street.     I will use both rounds and squares.   Fortunately I have cover for rounds to allow free choice feed.  My neighbor will actually bring them over & drop in place for me with his big tractor!  Nice.  Plus will continue to store a few in his big hay barns.  Blessings!

For the milking goats I have a barn to store some richer hay to use at kidding & milking.  The mini horse barn has perfect stalls for kidding.....and a milking area for all that...in a concrete floored "feed-tack" room.  The minis only want their free access run I barn now.

It is overcast today.  Still comfy temps....and still wetter than I would like.  .   I'm being too picky but, until I can dial in my daily choice and get it, I can complain!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for coffee PA. I slept in. I’ve been going full speed all summer and it’s nice to throttle back a little. But soon I’ll be back up to warp speed. Corn is ready, so I need to get that put up, I think Monday. Then cleaning up the garden, starting with Sheep. LOL We get the granddaughters from October 9-12, that means driving halfway and back, so 7-8 hours on the road 2 times. BJ went to Orthopedic surgeon day before yesterday and is scheduled for hip replacement October 14. He is in a lot of pain and is dreading and looking forward to surgery. His other hip is worse, but not hurting-for now. So that one will have to be done in another year or two. In the middle of all this, I have 45 Cornish Cross to slaughter, part out, bag and put in the freezer. 
Today is a light day. We’re going after a tote bag of bulk feed for the steer. Since we have no way to unload it or no where to put it, we’re going to bail it out with a bucket, fill the 5 metal trash cans I usually keep other feed in, 1 big trash can on wheels, then refill used Feed bags and store in the horse Feed and tack room. Aiming at 2,000 pounds. BJ will help, so it will take longer. LOL  
I’m enjoying my coffee, BJ is snoring in the new recliner we bought him, because it has a lever handle to close it instead of having to kick the footrest down. Bring on the day.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Woke up at 2AM, BJ woke up at 3AM. I tried reading to go back to sleep, but it didn’t work. BJ finally got up at 4, made coffee, I got up and got a cup. He’s back asleep in his recliner, LOL.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in... the hay is done and put up. 205 more bales. So should have enough. Need to clean bunny cages, prep for school and clean up and get hay equipment put away.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hay in the barn is always THE BEST feeling!!

@Baymule  I find playing solitaire helps me.  Reading, I just forget what I read.   The older we get the more sleep patterns seem to change....like naps, late up, sleep in, only sleep in short cycles....makes it hard to plan.       at least here that's true.

Late night & late morning here.  It's ok because I had a  heavy work week.   Need to get out & not really interested.  Waking slow....sore leg muscles....Absorbine working slow too . Feeding done, little else.   Temps good out there but, grass still wet.  Maybe I will find a way to rake a field.


----------



## Baymule

Waking up at 2 or 3 in the morning sucks. It doesn't matter how tired i am, I will wake up and usually can't go back to sleep. Then because I am so tired, if I sit down in the afternoon, I fall asleep. I need to get myself back on track.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I need to get myself back on track.



Please let me know if you figure that out. Dh is an insomniac but now and then I beat him to waking me up, then we both toss and turn for hours.
Last night I was dreaming about - of all the weird things in the world to dream about - Hillary Clinton 🤪  I know! It was a nightmare, haha.
Neither of us got any sleep after that and got up at 5.
I sure can fall asleep at night when we're watching a movie though. My husband always has to tell me what happened.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well I did get out there and looked over those fields.   Then, set one on fire.  Yep.  there were rows of dead grass -- ground was wet...green grass was, too.  Hose right there, nothings like a building or trees around -- got my propane torch and started.  Maybe 2mph breeze,   Burned off a bottom area first, that wind was blowing into, then started top areas....years ago, that's how they cleared fields, burning.   Went really well!   Just little flames running along on the dried grass.   Well behaved.

Small 1.5 acre....about an hour.   Lot of dirt showing in places.   Threw some clover & chicory seed out on that.  Then bushhogged it all down short.  Looks like light mulch.    Supposed to rain some Mon night & into Tues afternoon. Maybe I can get the field next to it tomorrow. It's about 2 acres. Ran the hog around it before coming in to clear about 8' to all green the entire edge of field. Ready to roll. if no winds. Will see how much time I have, there is a 3rd I'd like to do...similar size. Won't need to cut last 2, just burn off. Rain will wash the char into the ground...good for it actually. & free. 

Tall when I cut it and the bushhog left rows of cut, so the fields are striped....green, brown/dead.   I'm burning the dead!  Then the stripes will be green and black.  😁  It will grow back better.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Rain today. High is 60. School and not sure what else. Probably some housework. Might pick tomatoes and peppers to can or freeze. Maybe do a grocery run. Posted a picture of the newest member of our family last night on my journal.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses that's how it used to be done. Farmers/ranchers would burn the fields and let the grass renew itself or burn off the underbrush from forest lands. I remember a fence post on my grandfathers farm, it was charred. No telling how old that fence post was, it was rich pine, preserved by the crystalized sap, irregularly shaped by the sloughing off of rotted wood to the "nature preserved" rich pine beneath. It was probably the late 1960's, that post was a special post, a corner post a few feet from a "witness tree". The witness tree had a large X hacked into it's trunk, a "witness" to the corner, marking the property line. That post had probably been set in the 1930's, it was charred from the late winter burning of the fields to renew the fields and give way to new spring growth of grass. I can still see that post in my mind and hear my grandfather's explanation of the witness tree. Thank you for tickling my memory and bringing up burning of the fields. I had forgotten all about that old charred post.


----------



## rachels.haven

They still burn the pastures and highway sides in Iowa and some of the other plains states. Best way. Grass grows deep, weeds grow shallow. Burn time comes every year. It looks bad, but it comes back nicer looking and better for livestock and on the roadside I guess the visibility and visual appeal is improved. Less brush. Less work. No spray.


----------



## thistlebloom

The bluegrass seed farmers used to burn their feilds every fall up here. Then the population got bigger and people complained so they had to stop. I didn't think it was bad, and only for a few days, but then I don't have asthma I guess. Now they bale it after the seed harvest, but the burning is what renewed the fields, so now they have to reseed and the fields aren't as productive.


----------



## Mini Horses

Got one more burned off.   Will need to cut over about 1/2.  Some areas will be gifted some seed first.   Rains tonight will make it all good!   I've burned before and the grass does come back nicer!   Still time for it to surge back this year in my area.  Won't get gangbusters tall but will be ok and in Spring, better fields.










you can see the stripes........lol.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> He tries but I am never going to be able to keep up. And he didn't want paid help.


Sounds like the wrong person is driving the tractor pulling the baler 



Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Woke up at 2AM, BJ woke up at 3AM. I tried reading to go back to sleep, but it didn’t work. BJ finally got up at 4, made coffee, I got up and got a cup. He’s back asleep in his recliner, LOL.


That coffee sure has a stimulative effect on him!



Baymule said:


> Waking up at 2 or 3 in the morning sucks. It doesn't matter how tired i am, I will wake up and usually can't go back to sleep. Then because I am so tired, if I sit down in the afternoon, I fall asleep. I need to get myself back on track.


Isn't that what MH told you when she posted:


Mini Horses said:


> The older we get the more sleep patterns seem to change....like naps, late up, sleep in, only sleep in short cycles....makes it hard to plan.


??


----------



## promiseacres

Feel like I haven't got much done today... after chores I picked a few tomatoes-I'll cut and put in the dehydrator for sun dried tomatoes in the morning. School stuff, laundry, dishes... update rabbit website.  so yes something. 
@Bruce I'll get there, I baled a few last year but ran through a cow waller... get those holes fixed or let me start with instruction and I'll get there. Then DH can keep the bales nicely stacked on the bouncy a** field.  I'm teaching him patience.... but I did drive 2/3 the tractors this weekend by myself.


----------



## Bruce

And how would DH not have run through the same cow waller? He happens to know where they are? Or maybe it has a definite appearance the he knows and you didn't? 

I'm sure you can do it!!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> And how would DH not have run through the same cow waller? He happens to know where they are? Or maybe it has a definite appearance the he knows and you didn't?
> 
> I'm sure you can do it!!


It's a matter of going around them to pick up the hay without the wagon getting into it when you then turn... not straight forward and a funky L shaped field doesn't help a beginner driving a larger tractor AND a baler AND a wagon.... but yep we'll get it. Some day we hope to get an accumulator/grapple set up. We are closer but it's more $$ and our poor old baler may need replaced sooner than later. It's a good one but we may not be able to get parts it needs due to it's age.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> but I did drive 2/3 the tractors this weekend by myself.


 YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Sunny today, 43 and high of 62. Nothing on the schedule.... debating on grocery run or canning tomatoes.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It's 48* this morning, high in the 70's. I love this kind of weather. We have a few eggs to deliver today, go get the mail, and couple of things to do in town. Yesterday I put up cream corn in the freezer.


----------



## thistlebloom

Vacations over. Back to reality. Beautiful weather for starting fall cleanups though. Which means it's also beautiful riding weather dang it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain here most all day......off & on, pretty hard.   I did chores and worked.   Another gal has her DH in hospital and can't get to the work.  So I'm working them.   Xtra $$ but, wasn't really planning on it so juggling other chores.  It about 30 hrs, so some long days all week.  Of course, it will be nice on payday.    

No doubt the fresh burn/cut fields got watered in!    Tossed a couple bales of older hay into the goat girls barn, for bedding.   Of course they felt the need to chow down on some before snuggling down into it for the night.  Hey, it wasn't bad -- just older/drier, no longer "choice", or so I thought.  🤔 Of course....fresh grass was wet.  It's fine.

Went to close first coop and, as has happened last few days, the four hatched pullets are not in coop like everyone else.   There are two hens that appear to be standing guard at doorway and don't let these 1/2 growns in UNTIL they are ready to get on the roost.  I had a talk with them!    It was a little early but, I wanted to close it while only light rain as I was already getting wet.    Last group of pullets I bought have 3 laying daily and about 5-6 more coloring up real good.   Expect more eggs soon!  They coop nicely and are very calm birds.  Makes it worth working two coops.  Got a couple holes in the tin on this one....will get it fixed this weekend.  Dirt floor & not an issue for them, roost, etc.   Minor but, want to fix.  Some of the things that come with recycling, right Bay?   

Better get to bed.  Morning comes early and a long day of work coming with it.   Wonder where you can get "beauty" sleep???


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Beautiful day yesterday, another predicted today. We got some more veggies picked, made more sundried tomatoes. Did a grocery run. We need to mow the yard at the farm...guess we should have done it yesterday. Rain possible today and tomorrow.
We need to go through the rabbit barn, figure out who needs to be culled or sold, still have every cage filled and a couple of does due for fall litters.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Got a couple holes in the tin on this one....will get it fixed this weekend.  Dirt floor & not an issue for them, roost, etc.   Minor but, want to fix.  Some of the things that come with recycling, right Bay?
> 
> Better get to bed.  Morning comes early and a long day of work coming with it.   Wonder where you can get "beauty" sleep???



Yes, a tube of black asphalt roofing pitch will seal up those holes nicely. No drips on the girls! LOL

Beauty sleep? Durned if I know where you can get any, but if you ever find it, we could bottle it and make a fortune! LOL LOL

Thanks for the coffee PA. It's 56 degrees this morning, got to get out at daylight and get chores done. Neighbor Ron is coming over to help butcher the old laying hens, I'm sending them home with him. I gave him 5 of the Cornish Cross Chicks I had, we'll be doing those soon too. I guess I need to get over there and look at them to see if they are ready. Might do them Friday.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Vacations over. Back to reality. Beautiful weather for starting fall cleanups though. Which means it's also beautiful riding weather dang it.


You'll have to change jobs if you don't want a "good riding weather" conflict with "good working weather"!



Mini Horses said:


> Morning comes early and a long day of work coming with it.


Especially when you post at 2 AM!


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> You'll have to change jobs if you don't want a "good riding weather" conflict with "good working weather"!



Yeah, unless I can get some "sponsors"  😄.
This time of year when the weather is fine you can hear the riding clock tick tocking away. It's almost a desperation! My friend/neighbor/riding buddy talked me into ditching Friday for a good long ride in a new place. 
Guess I'll be working in the rain eventually, haha.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Guess I'll be working in the rain eventually, haha.


If you have that option you DO have the ability to ride without quitting your job


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> If you have that option you DO have the ability to ride without quitting your job



Oh it's definitely an option. I used to do it all the time when I had 18 accounts. It was a necessity back then. Now that I have far fewer accounts I am more picky about the weather conditions, but if you play you pay right?


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Especially when you post at 2 AM!


Yep.  Part of the odd sleep patterns I tried to tell Bay about!   But went to bed and slept well until alarm at 6.  Chores and at work  in a store at 9....to second store and home about 5:30.  Logged in 14 hr of job assignments, which were completed in less time but I get all projected hrs they set per job.   Took me 8 hrs plus travel, which pays hrly rate and mileage amounts.  I'm pretty fast for an old gal!     plus OT for over 10...it was a good day!

Chores tonight. Packaged eggs for DD to take to customers at work tomorrow.   Ate, catching up with everyone and will get to bed about 10:30.   Will sleep well tonight!!!  Back up about 6 for similar day tomorrow.  Fri is about half a day then off for weekend.  Mon & Tue work, then off until following Mon.   unless someone else can't get jobs completed and I agree to sub.   Not likely I will --- I have these porch posts & railings to paint!  It will give me a break.   Our work is sporadic and somewhat seasonal.  Usually very slow Nov to Feb. Used to be very busy in winter with food demos -- CV19 has stopped that. 

May get back into gear with sewing this winter.   Used to make a lot of clothes, household items, animal blankets, stuffed toys, needlepoint, quilting -- you name!   I have boxes of fabrics.  It's a pattern with sewers.  You buy just because you like the fabric...thinking you will sew it up.


----------



## Baymule

I used to do a lot of sewing. I even had an upholstery business. At one time I had 2 commercial machines and 4 home sewing machines. I still have 1 commercial machine and a couple of home machines-old ones. I enjoyed redoing antiques and making them beautiful again.


----------



## farmerjan

I have boxes of fabric too.... waiting for the "time" to get to it.... hoping that happens here once I get moved and settled in here.... We'll see...My sewing machine is older too.... mostly now I do alot of patches on jeans and fixing seams and stuff....


----------



## thistlebloom

My machine is a 43 year old Singer. Dh gave it to me the Christmas before we got married  . I used to make him a lot of shirts. It still runs perfect, but it should, it's been resting up for a number of years now. Just do the odd little sewing project now and then.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Neighbor Ron is bringing his 5 Cornish Cross over this morning. We’ll get them on ice for him to take home. He’s going to help me butcher 5 more that go to Neighbor Russell. Russell is coming over Saturday morning before he hits the hay field and we’ll butcher his other 5. Today is a chicken day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule. Dreamed I was in a car accident and feel like it....  hope I am not getting sick.
Sounds like a rainy day. Hopefully can get some more tomatoes picked. Kid's want me to make ketchup.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Thanks Baymule. Dreamed I was in a car accident and feel like it....  hope I am not getting sick.
> Sounds like a rainy day. Hopefully can get some more tomatoes picked. Kid's want me to make ketchup.


Take your selenium, zinc, vitamin C and elderberry!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Today is a chicken day.



BUT -- not for dinner!      

@promiseacres -- hope you are feeling better  - sometimes coffee & a hot shower make you feel like you will live another day.  😁  Ketchup?  I think it's grand that your kids know where ketchup comes from -- cooked tomatoes & spices, not JUST "from a bottle".

Weather here is cool and sunny with low humidity.  PERFECT.   They say, same thru weekend.   Sure hope so.  I'm gonna push the work today so I won't have but a couple small jobs tomorrow -- to be home early!  Good weather makes me want to be "farming".  

Last night, as I came in from closing coops...I saw a small herd of local woods deer out in the cut corn field.   About 8 or so    Sadly, as I was walking this field last week, I noticed the new owner had erected a deer stand at the rear of this field. It will be such "easy picking" for him -- I've watched "this herd" enjoy that field, into mine and over to next farm for many years.  In Spring the fawns are with them....I don't have an issue with hunting, just hate for my friends to be hunted.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> It still runs perfect, but it should, it's been resting up for a number of years now.


My friend (actually we were each other's best man) worked at the same company I did, we were both pushed into retirement when the company "right sized" to make it attractive for sale, took up sewing machine repair as a "retirement job". Apparently a lot of "resting up" machines came out of the closet with the Covid virus. He had to stop taking in work, had a wait list of 75 machines.


----------



## Mini Horses

AHA -- so they are sewing while waiting for the canner time to be up?  Hope they are making those loaves of bread at the same time.   Multi taking, ya know?

Yes....my machines are old but fine.  Plus have my moms.  Lotta miles on these units but, still working fine.     Even have a room I can devote to JUST my sewing now....if I just do it.   😁   It's very nice, if you have a project going, to be able to stand and walk away, knowing it will be just as you left it when you return.   No wasted time closing up, etc.     I do know that I plan to make some cozy flannel shirts this year.  It's nice heavy, doesn't shrink out of shape stuff.  Have plenty of it, too.

Not near as many fabric shops out there now.


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> It's very nice, if you have a project going, to be able to stand and walk away, knowing it will be just as you left it when you return.



This is so true.
Now that the kids are gone we each have our own office. I never do officey stuff in mine, but I love to sit and read in my big overstuffed chair, and leave projects ready to come back to.



Mini Horses said:


> Not near as many fabric shops out there now.



Last time I went fabric shopping, with my sister who is a true fabric addict, I was shocked at the price of yardage. And patterns! No way people can sew their own clothes to save money anymore.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know if there are any fabric shops around here other than JoAnne's.


----------



## Mini Horses

thistlebloom said:


> And patterns!



About a yr ago I looked in a pattern book and almost keeled over at the prices!!   I have patters from years back and many are just so easy to adapt the tiny bit for today's changes.   Some need no change at all.   The $1-2 price was enough for me then -- and now.   $14 for a pattern??  No way.


----------



## farmerjan

You're not kidding about the prices of patterns, and material yardage.  Our Walmart has some, but more and more am seeing stuff being sold in 1 and 2 yard precut pieces. There is a JoAnne's an hour south.... and probably east in Charlottesville.  The one nice thing about being in this area are the Mennonite's, because they do alot of sewing and there are 2 fabric shops that have tons of stuff.  One is more devoted to quilting.... but still lots of fabric.  Used to be one in the town north 20 min... but I think it closed up. I try to stop when I see one and go in and browse.  I don't sew like I used to though.  Don't go anywhere I need nicer clothes.  And no, you really can't save any money sewing your own anymore.  Used to be I made nearly all my school dresses/skirts.... back when you couldn't wear pants to school... Made my wedding dress and bridesmaid dress and flower girl dress.... made alot of my maternity tops.  Then when we danced with the 2 step club, made many matching shirts for my son and I and for a couple of other guys I partnered with.   I still do alot of mending and patching jeans and such.  Have tons of fabric that I ought to do something with.  
Days like today are the kind that I like to get into a sewing mood and "make something".   Maybe in the new house.  Except there isn't very much room for that.  Don't know where I am going to set up the sewing machine but I keep it out and handy for whatever....I have a sewing table that folds,  that I can cut some stuff on,  and have the machine and room to work...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee @promiseacres . How are you feeling this morning, besides over worked and run down? Please try to get some rest. Make a big pot of soup the family can eat off for a couple of days and give yourself a little time off. If Mom gets sick and goes down, the whole family dynamics grinds to a halt. 

Butchered Neighbor Ron's 5 CCX yesterday. I told him to FEED them and he did. They were 7-8 pounds, dressed. I kept bragging on his beautiful chickens, how much meat, etc, that tickled him to death. I taught him how to scald, pluck, gut and wash, wash, wash, chickens. He helped me butcher 5 CCX for Neighbor Russell and I cut them up and froze them last night. I hit the outdoors yesterday at 8AM, sat down last night at 9 PM. Tired. Somewhere in the middle, we went to TSC for dog food and I ran into Walmart for a few things, fixed supper and did evening chores. 

@Mini Horses we did have chicken last night-Chicken Mole'. I used home canned chicken, broth and a jar of Mole'. It's a quick meal, served over rice. 

Neighbor Robert might come over today to help butcher his 5 CCX, don't know for sure. Neighbor Russell is coming over Saturday at daylight to butcher his other 5, he wanted 5 whole and 5 cut up. Since he has to hit the hay field at noon, I got the cut up ones out of the way. Then I can do the other 29 after BJ's hip replacement surgery!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule feeling better overall. 
I have the tomatoes to squish... not sure I'll get them all canned today but will get the process started.  
After speech I need to get some hay for Richie,  who is finally doing pretty good with his off/on lameness. Think I found a long term solution to get his thin hooves to thicken up.  Hoping we can get out to the trails SOON...it's been too long. 
And at some point need to take some cull bunnies to the dog food buyer... hate too but need to cut numbers and these aren't looking too promising. Kids and I have been talking about taking the 2 retired pets  also we keep outside... they keep digging holes and it will free up cages for our show bunnies... hard decisions. But we had a litter of Polish born this morning. And a couple more does due within the week.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am late to this party there are some fabric stores online some are less expeinsive  but i love the clearanced fabrics and I buy as much of those as i can and save them for later.


----------



## thistlebloom

Online fabric stores? I could get in trouble!


----------



## Bunnylady

We used to have a store here that had bumper stickers that read, "She who dies with the most fabric wins."


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They were 7-8 pounds, dressed.


Those are huge! I'm amazed they could still walk.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Those are huge! I'm amazed they could still walk.


At that size, they can’t. I grow mine todress out at 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 pounds. Some bump it up to just over 8 pounds. They stand up, take a few steps and lay down. They will lay in the Feed pan to eat. It’s like a shark feeding frenzy when I put Feed in, even with their crops full, they will attack food. Just stirring it up will excite them to eat. 

Just finished 6 more. 5 were cut up and vacuum sealed, 1 whole. 4 more tomorrow morning and I can stop for 2 1/2-3 weeks before I start on the 29 others. I got the kitchen cleaned up, ice chest is on the mule for me to go dump out, wash, Clorox, wash some more. I’ll do it when I go do chores. 

Goldie was mooing at me. He knows my voice LOL. Need to go feed animals but I’m tired. Gonna sit here on my vertical smile for a little while.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Goldie was mooing at me. He knows my voice LOL.



He IS a pretty boy!   Of course he knows you....the bringer of food.  He looks calm in the pics you've posted.  That's always good with a cow.

Kudos on the chicken butchering going so well.  You're getting your "helpers" trained!      No one around here wants to learn. 

You see it isn't quite 4 AM and I'm up on here......sleep evades me again.  I'm home for the weekend, so head is scrambling with what I need to do.    So many things that I'd better start the coffee now, to be ready to shoot out the door at first light.

Got those 5 young bucks moved again......it's breeding season and I can't have them doing the job.   As the does went to another field, there they were on that fenceline -- all five blubbering and making fools of themselves.  I had to intervene. But they are still young enough -- well, no experience -- that they ran to the feed bucket and followed along. The old man, no -- he knows about sex and stayed where he could do his calls and blubbers in an attempt to find romance.  That was fine as it was where I wanted him and them......next Saturday can't get here soon enough! Goat auction day and these 5 youngins are going. Trailer tires replaced. 

Chickens molting -- feathers everywhere!  Some are half naked, some have the bare body with pins there, starting to fill out into real feathers.  What a sight.  A mangled mess for sure.   The pen of younger ones I recently bought all look real good and lay is increasing most every day.  The young pullets hatched in the "old" coop are lovely birds...just not old enough to lay and still very junior to the cranky "old biddies" out there.  Chicken wisdom....they know their place in the flock and scamper off and away.

AT LAST -- the tractor rake I think I want to buy has gone on sale.    I'll need to call and ask a couple questions about it, then order if acceptable. It isn't a lot off but, any helps. 

Hope everyone else is sleeping well!  😁  I'll finish my reading catch up -- had a busy week of work.


----------



## Baymule

Up at 5, no reason for it because I could sleep this morning so of course I woke up. No chickens today! Only 4 left in the batch I want to slaughter, will do them tomorrow. I need to do laundry, pick jalapenos, fence off my one bean plant that I want to save seed from  and let the sheep in the garden. Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## promiseacres

Got DH off to work, my stiff/sore shoulder is back. Trying to stretch it out.... might try to get into the chiro... 
Hopefully we'll get the farm yard mowed one last time. Start on the upstairs bathroom. Move more plaster. 
Jocelyn's polish had a litter of 4....all brokens...of course when we wanted a solid. Oh well. New healthy bunnies are welcome.


----------



## Mini Horses

Lunch time here.   I deserve a break but, while in I've got the dishwasher going and another load of laundry.  Upper 60s now and brisk winds, good drying on lines day!   Need to mow the yard....probably a tomorrow thing.  Geesh, being out there you see "more to do" stuff.       Back to my multi tasking!


----------



## Baymule

One of my customers asked for more jars of sliced jalapeños. I told them how DH and I made a lot of jalapeño poppers, baked them 15 minutes, let them cool, vacuum sealed and froze them.

So yesterday I went to the garden to check jalapeños. I picked 280! I had help from Sentry.









I sent a picture to my customer. They wanted canned jalapeños, I reminded them of pre-making the poppers. She went right down to Walmart and bought a food saver. They wanted 5 dozen fresh jalapeños to make poppers.

I got 7 quarts of sliced jalapeños and counted out 6 dozen fresh jalapeños, tossed in a free dozen. They were delighted. I have gotten over 800 jalapeños from 6 plants. 

I worked my little tail off yesterday, got 4 loads of clothes washed, dried and put away. I got those jalapenos sliced, packed in jars and canned, I think the fastest I've ever done. She wanted them immediately because she was going on a business trip and wanted to get the poppers done before she left. 

I still have those last 4 chickens to do out of the first batch, maybe today. I want them in the freezer!


----------



## promiseacres

I made poppers a couple of weeks ago, used the mild peppers and even the girls ate them. I froze a bunch of jalapeños Thursday. Just whole so I can make more poppers later. Just a cookie sheets worth, I just have 2 plants.
Still no frost, so if stops raining may check and see what's left of the peppers and tomatoes. Maybe I will get the bucket of tomatoes we picked last week made into sauce. 
Yesterday we got the farm mowed and worked a bit in the house. DH isnt feeling the best, needs to rest up for another week of fixing the combines and tractors. Did sell a bunny last night, one less for the cull buyer tomorrow. Was finally able to separate the youngest VL litter.


----------



## Mini Horses

When I had garden going, I had one jalapeno.  It was one slot of a six pack of sweet peppers.  Hmmmm.  Didnt know until plants began producing and there it was.     I have to say, production was way, way more than sweets!  That little plant was like it was in high gear.  Next year I may actually plan to plant a couple.

This morning is going slow.  It's a crisp 55 out there....mid 60 inside. Brrrr.   Was sunny an now light overcast...low 70s coming, they say.

I walked the fields I burned last week.  As hoped, the seed was rained into bare ground and things are sprouting!!  The fields are closed off from animals and if weather stays stable as now, should get some root base going.  Current growth is helping shelter new stuff.   I will add more seed just before the next rain coming.   Winter wheat -- it grows in the cool temps.    Things still growing in other fields so not haying yet.   Checked out the carport area I had those bucklings clearing last month and can say "great job!!".  I will dig out some vine root, add fence & tarps onto sides and can get at least 12 rolls in there.  I'll need to go get some pallets for setting them onto.   Prefer squares for feeding and may go that route still --  looking at both cost and handling.  Will use some of each...I have other hay storage.

With this I'm looking at adding a hay feeder on my side of the goat barn.  It's a big building with goats having half on their pasture side and I have half on my side for equipment drive in.  The divider is  like a 4 rail fence, all 2x6 boards.  Big 6x6 posts as it's the mid line of an a-frame bldg.  So I'm going to add hay holder rack on my side and they can eat from their side, between boards.  . I can have the hay stored in center of my side and still plenty of room for equipment to right and left. Presto! Inside feeding, no rushing by animals and can be 32 foot long!   Why didn't I do this years ago?? . I've always just thrown it in.  This will save some waste.

I bet a lot of us could reconsider use and adapting what we already have.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses sounds like a real good idea for the goats and alot less waste of hay too.  Seems like the goats tend to waste more than the cows when they pull it out to eat.  Unless the cows poop on it or it is real muddy they will pick through it better.   Sometimes it just takes something to set off a light bulb in your head as to what you can do to make things work a little better.  Smart thinking.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
36° F this morning high is 60°. We covered a couple of plants but we'll see. A warm up/Indian summer for the rest of the week.
 We got more tomatoes and peppers picked. Started making sauce. DH seems excited about making ketchup and BBQ sauce. He helped. Got started on winterizing the pool. Oh and a yummy supper of stuffed peppers and zucchini and yellow squash. 
Got a 4H livestock meeting tonight. Hopefully DH gets off in time.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Thanks for the coffee PA. It sure is good this morning. I got the last 4 chickens done yesterday. BJ felt good enough to help pick them. I got them packaged up and we delivered the 10 chickens to my hay guy's wife, Neighbor Mary. She was thrilled and excited, they have had my chicken before and declare it the best they've ever had. The original deal was that I would buy Russell 6 chicks for him to raise and help him slaughter them. Then we bought the steer from him, but couldn't take delivery until the pigs went to slaughter. He proposed that I keep the 6 chicks, raise them, in exchange for him keeping the steer on feed until delivery. I liked that deal so much that I upped it to 10 chickens, and him coming over to help with slaughter. The ONE weekend that I planned for slaughter, he was in the hay field. Oh well, I got them done and delivered. Now I have 29 left, but can wait until after BJ's surgery, as they are 2 weeks younger than the first batch.


----------



## Bruce

I bet those chickens didn't eat near as much feed as the steer!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I bet those chickens didn't eat near as much feed as the steer!


That's what I'm talking about! I sure jumped on that deal!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I'm relaxing this morning. Tomorrow morning we have to be at the hospital office for pre registration at 7:30 AM. Let the crazy begin.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule 
I pray that it all goes well, I am sure you're both ready for it to be over . Am still working on ketchup...BBQ sauce may have to wait, can't find any liquid smoke locally. So might can another batch of sauce for BBQ sauce later. 
Need to get the kids riding. Nice temps for a few, lows 50s and highs 70s.


----------



## Baymule

Yes! go riding! All can wait while you go riding! 

Order liquid smoke online if you have to, that BBQ sauce is GOOD!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> can't find any liquid smoke locally


The one time I tried making bacon I had to order Liquid Smoke on Amazon (don't have a smoker). I remember my step father using it LONG before there was online shopping so it must have been sold in stores at that time.


----------



## farmerjan

Liquid smoke is available here in the grocery stores normally.  I haven't looked lately.  Will have to make an effort to look when I make a grocery store run.


----------



## Mini Horses

No problem finding to buy here....just issues within the stores.  Usually in condiment section near chili sauce, A1, etc.  Good luck.

Sunny and upper 70s. Started upper 40s....heat in truck going to work....AC coming home.     only couple hours work in am, then home a week!   Good weather except any possible leftover rain from that hurricane maybe Sat night.   They cut 30 ac of hay across the street today.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
School, and church tonight. Probably get some household stuff done. Working on getting the pool winterized. Got the ketchup finished and some riding too yesterday.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's a good day with weather.  65 now and mid 80s later....lots of sun!    Heavy dew so boots on for now.   Plan to power wash and paint during next couple days, between other chores around the farm.  Lots to do.  Leftover turkey pot pie for breakfast...help yourself.  Coffee pot full.  Enjoy.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Working on getting the pool winterized.


I've about got that covered ... other than moving the solar cover and reel into the barn. I dropped the pump off at a motor repair place yesterday. It sounds like a good thing that I won't need it for many months. I guess the guy is pretty busy.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee! Free day today so I'm heading into Big Town to get groceries and feed supplies. Good way to mess up a free day, but it's gotta get done. Beautiful weather is still holding, 70 today and blue skies.
This weekend we are getting back to reality with rain and looks like in the fifties for the future highs. Trees are all changing, I guess summer is officially behind us, but we still haven't had a killing frost. Harvesting the peppers today before I get caught out and they freeze unexpectedly.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Coffee is good!   Mmmmm!  We like to add a dash of cinnamon when it's brewing, kinda makes a bit richer flavor.  This is just store bought coffee, though.  If we pick and process it, then we don't usually add the cinnamon.  Hmm, I should plant a cinnamon tree, my friend has one and her cinnamon is much richer flavored than the store bought stuff.  Maybe because it's fresh?  I don't know if she planted a particular type or not, I'll have to ask.

Dunno what's on the plate for today.  There's a banana tree over at the rental house that may need harvesting since the renter doesn't seem to harvest bananas.  There's more work on the fixer upper as usual.  Maybe one of these days it will be done and ready to rent.  We've been fixing and upping for over a year on it, although it was close to a tear down when we started.





One more trim board on the roof and there's the cross pieces in the stair railing on the other side, then the front lanai will be done.  Hmm, I could put the skirting boards on it, too, I suppose, although those could be added later.  I could put a real gutter on it, too, there's just a piece of gutter on one front edge to keep the rain off the steps.  It will probably get rented before it's ever officially 'done'.

One of the bunnies is due to have a litter on Friday so I need to make sure she's got her nest all ready.  And a friend is coming over later today to watch that political debate today.  We will have popcorn and watch them.  Then probably watch something a lot more fun afterwards to cheer up.


----------



## Baymule

A cinnamon tree! WOW I would love that! Growing your own coffee too, it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Coffee is a lot of work, around here only the red berries are harvested by hand multiple times for each tree.  If you get enough of it, it can be sold to a processor as 'coffee berry' otherwise it has to be pulped, soaked, cleaned, dried, then it's at the 'paper' stage.  Then it gets the paper taken off and then finally roasted.  I'm gonna try taking some dried berries off the tree and then just roast and grind them and see what it tastes like if the whole berry is used.  It would be a LOT less work.  Chocolate is even more work than coffee.  Tea is easy, though.  Get the leaves, crunch them, let them wilt then roast and toast and brew.  That's for black tea, though, green tea is easier.  Starts with the same leaves, too.

This is the island of Hawaii, it's a great place for a back yard farm since there's so many things to choose from.  A small farmer of high end products works here a lot better than the commercial sized farms with thousands of acres and their 'economy of scale'.  Pop on over and start a farm!  We could use more of them around here.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Co op day and rabbit cages need cleaned. I guess dh is taking a "sick" day tomorrow to fix the roof/chimney on the farmhouse.


----------



## Baymule

We leave at 2:00 to meet DD and pickup the granddaughters. Probably get back around 9:00 tonight.


----------



## Baymule

@Niele da Kine Hawaii sounds like a great place to farm.  Can you grow cool season crops like broccoli, cauliflower, turnips, brussel sprouts, etc? What about bugs that attack your crops?


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule how does the driving/sitting affect DHs hip?  Sometimes it's ok, other times it's worse thank walking all day.   Hope it is "ok".

Weather great here.   You guys in TX are getting or prepping for more rain...well, more than just TX!!   These storms are too much of all of it.  Used to have a lot of them begin and curve on up the East coast but, last few years they have taken heavily to the Gulf basin. 

Coffee early today  -- oddly, only one cup    just felt "done".  Slept well also.   Not my usual start to a day -- but, nice.  Think I was just ready to get going.

The does are "all" in season.  I swear I have never SEEN so many wagging tails at one time!! They are riding each other. FOUR went in with the buck.   Yeah, he was really excited.  By afternoon, he was probably looking for me to take them.  So, I did.   Three were already laying around and jumped to come out.  Fourth came out as the buck went to the fence where Number 5 was flirting.   He may never get his tongue back in his mouth.   #5 is not going in now, she's going to have to wait a couple more months....big enough but, I am not ready for her to be bred. She's 9 months but, I'm holding for 12. No doubt there will be another 5 or 6 for next week....glad I'm home all week! Everyone will be busy. Will make for March kids and the grass coming in, warmer weather....just that Jan kidding is better for sales, earlier in summer. Oh, well. 

Time to close coops.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH is going to fix the roof and remove the top of the chimney.


----------



## Mini Horses

Always good to get work on the house done.  

I was awakened by goats screaming....not the roos!   Put 2 more in with the buck.   Just don't need more than 7 kidding in a week.   Others will have to wait until next cycle, if they are ready today.     Next week late, I'll crop a few more in the buck yard.   Will keep them kidding a week later than this first group, maybe.   I swear, those girls are LOUD!  I coud hear them because my windows have been open with this cool weather for about 2 weeks.  When closed, can't hear them.   But windows open, AC off.

Trailer backed to gates for loading these bucklings to go to sale tomorrow.  I'm ready...they are also squealing for these girls.  It's a little tense here right now.     yeah, shake the feed bucket, open a gate, toss feed into trailer  -- they load up!  Very nice.   Then I will be able to re-cut and disc the "garden" pen they've been in all week.  Depending on when the hurricane rains drift in.....

They rolled and baled hay across the street today.   Next week, after rain clears, I'll get some delivered.  The rolls anyway, as the neighbor brings those over with his big tractor for me.    Will trailer in the bales when I've finished storage room cleaning up..

It's pretty quiet around.  Where's everyone?   Bay is on a short trip.  @mystang89  working....we need Mrs Mystang to talk with us!  Sure miss @CntryBoy777 -- respect his decision but, miss his posts.   AND @Devonviolet hasn't check in for a while....hope all is well.   Hello to all......you are missed.    There are others, I'm sure, these just come to mind.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the chimney and roof project finished. Have a small patch to shingles on another side, dh has to work this morning then he wants to fix that. 
Running to get feed this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, I slept late! We got back late Thursday night, we’ll late for us. LOL Our son has the weekend off and came in yesterday afternoon. Russell delivered hay, said his wife and kids were gone, so we invited him to supper and pumpkin pie made from the giant pink banana squash I grew. Supper was pizzas made on flour tortillas. 13 year old spent night with a friend, is making the rounds, will be back Sunday. 

We are having sausage with breakfast this morning. The 4 year old asked for stick sausage (skinless sausage I make through the link maker on my meat grinder) but will be happy with round sausage, which is what she calls the patties. 

Watching cartoons. Coffee, BJ snoring in his recliner, DS and the 5 year old still asleep. It’s a good morning. 

I made extra pie crust dough. Today we are going to make hand pies. I’ll trace a hand, cut it out for a pattern, then use it to cut out dough hands. Raspberry jam goes in the palm, put a hand on top and bake. Should be fun!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Didn't get the roof finished due to the rain. But got trees trimmed around our fences here at home.  Always something we can do. Still need to get limbs picked up. Trimmed the pines but also the mulberries growing in them.   
DH wants to try to finish the shingle repair this afternoon we'll see. Depends on the wind.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> . Always something we can do.



Amen to that!  

I was  taken aback when I looked out the kitchen window this morning and saw no goats in the "get ready pen".   It was only a moment until I realized they had gone to auction yesterday.   Whew...no fence holes.   Wake up, gal!!

Coffee was good.   Drizzly rain  holding up some projects but, hope it will clear a little for a few hours.   Prepping for some more layers I will pick up Tues morning.   So, few more roost boards to add to a coop.  Customers need eggs!   Molt in full swing.  I had some REALLY ugly hens coming to me yesterday -- wowser -- skin, pin feathers, rough looking girls.   You just never get used to the sight. The roosters are trying to hide -- how proud can you be when you look so bad?! 😁

Outside wetness gives me time to work inside...and search out some fence and hay suppliers.   Need to run to Lowe's and get a few things, yep -- even in some rain.  They have underroof loading area.  I'm good.   Glad I did a feed run before the rains.   So are the animals.   Rains tomorrow also.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Up at 4:30 this morning. Son left from here to go to work, sure was nice having him for the weekend. We are taking the girls back today, I'll be out at daylight to care for all the animals. The 13 year old has been gone, visiting friends and flitting about like a social butterfly. We just figure that she needs a vacation from her little sisters. LOL 

Another long day ahead of us, then tomorrow I'll be washing, cleaning house and getting ready for BJ's surgery.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
Made it to church, then picked up a basketball goal our pastor was selling, kids were excited. Then DH got the last bit of farmhouse roof patched, praying it holds for the winter. Got home found one our outside bunnies had died. So buried her and still got the pool covered. Now it's school today, possibly rain. We still need it.


----------



## farmerjan

So, @Mini Horses , did the goats do decent at the sale?  I know that they needed to be gone, but it helps if they also bring a price that you can live with at the least and are pleasantly surprised with at best.  I di that once, couldn't figure out where all the cows were at the one place, panicked, then realized we had moved them the day before....

@Baymule , I am sure you are sad to be taking the girls home... but you will be too tired out worrying about BJ for the next few weeks.  Too bad your son couldn't stay a bit longer to help with chores at least.  Hoping that all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Cooler this morning. Only a couple more days of 70s as highs. Dentist  appointments today, hoping to go trail riding tomorrow. Need to dig potatoes, clean up in the garden. Had rain yesterday so go inside things done. Updated the bunny website, hopefully we'll get some sold or I may be butchering some of the Velveteen lops...  might not be a bad thing, they taste just as good.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule prayers for BJ'S surgery today.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> @Baymule prayers for BJ'S surgery today.


It's tomorrow, today he gets a day of rest and I clean house, strip the bed, wash mattress covers, fresh sheets, vacuum floors, mop, dust, make sure he can get around with the walker and nothing to trip him up. Thank you for the prayers!

Coffee is soooo good this morning!


----------



## Baymule

I've drank all the coffee, y'all will have to make your own now. LOL I've caught up on BYH, TEG and SS. Time to get off my butt, get dressed, start laundry, do outside chores, fix brunch and get going!


----------



## thistlebloom

There's still coffee in my pot, so I'm here till I finish it.  🤪
Got in a  good full day at work yesterday. Had planned on another long day today but it's been pouring since the early hours, so I'll be home and do some more purge and organize indoors. 
Looks like just cloudy weather for the next week so missing today won't be a problem.
Enjoying the fire in the woodstove this morning.

Hope you can get that ride in tomorrow @promiseacres .
Prayers for you and BJ @Baymule .


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> So, @Mini Horses , did the goats do decent at the sale? I know that they needed to be gone, but it helps if they also bring a price that you can live with at the least and are pleasantly surprised with at best. I di that once, couldn't figure out where all the cows were at the one place, panicked, then realized we had moved them the day before....



They did -- in fact a couple brought more than I would have paid.      They were nice but, I see them every day -- with rut in full swing, they absolutely needed to be gone.    They are buying hay for me.

This morning I was up before daylight, having coffee, going to pick up 15 layers I was buying --  an hour away.  Waiting on light to open coops before I left....daylight comes,  ooops....had left one open.  Luckily had no predator visitors!   Whew!!   Way back in to grab stuff & leave, I notice 3 little tomato plants coming up in the yard.  😁  About  4", where chickens were thrown over ripes.   I'm gonna dig & pot.  MAYBE I will get lucky and get a fresh winter treat....greenhouse them with a plastic cage.  ???

At any rate, drove to get birds, get home....decide to band them before adding to ones "just like" them.   So before I drive closer to coop/run, I need to move some goats in that area.....open a pasture, they go in, I move truck.   Get out and there is the buck in that pasture I just moved them to.     Thought for a minute and ones put in there were already bred or ok to be bred.  Another sigh of relief.   Haven't looked to see how he managed to get in there.  Later I will.    Right now I'm having lunch!

So now I'm at about 50-55 hens, again.   25 just in first lay, 6 not yet at POL...close.   12 coming into 2nd yr and then -- the rest are 4 & 5 yr old.  Still laying....but can't go on forever.   There are 7 blue egg layers coming 5 in Feb (bought as chicks) and I have a blue egg roo --  young guy -- so they will be penned together.  Soon as molt is over, I plant to incubate those eggs!!   Couple of my light brown layers will get thrown in,  green egg from those chicks.   He will be a busy little rooster!     I love to collect colored eggs!!

My egg sales pay for their feed and then some.   I have customers waiting to be regulars, so will expand that area of farm income.    They're pretty easy to handle and likeable.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It's tomorrow, today he gets a day of rest and I clean house, strip the bed, wash mattress covers, fresh sheets, vacuum floors, mop, dust, make sure he can get around with the walker and nothing to trip him up. Thank you for the prayers!
> 
> Coffee is soooo good this morning!


You should have had BJ do all that stuff, he's going to be a real slacker for a time after surgery tomorrow. Need to get the work out of him ahead of time 

I hope it goes well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Teletherapy then our trail ride. Though first thing we need to feed the neighbors cats.... I forgot yesterday luckily they are outdoors so they should be ok, I hope....


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool 51 out there........yep, jacket.    Going to 72 but, late day.    I have 1/2 day of work for pay....then home mid afternoon.   Have to get  some hay in Thurs -- just for current needs, which are low.  But will line up for winter stock  Have about 1/2 way finished clean up for storage.  It's coming along but, last 4 days of rain really slowed it up.    Rain again Friday.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Let's all say a prayer for good results & fast recovery for @Baymule & BJ, whose having hip surgery today....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 55° F...temps dropping today but we got out yesterday to enjoy the last 70° day.
 Need to find groceries, clean rabbit cages or get a load of hay after co op....some of it can wait until tomorrow. Need to get to the farm and work on the house too. 
Have two VL being picked up tomorrow by a repeat buyer. Need the cage space...


----------



## Mini Horses

About the same here....58.  only 65 in side and that's a touch chilly for me.  Windows open a little too much.    this  hot coffee helps, as does jeans & long sleeves!  Jacket weather out there.

Have some tomato seeds to package later.  Got some wonderful fruits for canning & eating from a farmer who saves his seed and while these were prob a hybrid to create, he's stabilized them over the years.  Extremely meaty and really great tomato taste!  What sandwiches I had!  Rare to get all in one.   They are large, beautifully shaped, hold up well on the shelf & indeterminate.   Sure want these next year in the garden.  Did same with some peppers from him -- red, yellow, orange.      Have you seen price of seeds???  One place had 1/4 lb green beans $9.95!  Wow!   Have a stack of seed, older, and while some may not germinate,  some will.    Canning jars, lids and seed -- way up in prices.   Hope my animals don't get wind of this or they may want to start to charge for "their" fertilizer.  😁

Not even Nov and I'm thinking garden.  .  Old fart thoughts slamming in......
But it all came to mind as I looked at the tray of seed this morning and the garden area that no longer has the bucklings in there -- that I need to cut and disc, rake out grass roots, toss old hay and clean out sheds, dump there, weather is beautiful and I'm home.  Get the reasoning now?   Thoughts begin to make sense as they lead one to another.

About a month ago I moved some tubs of comfrey I had been growing for eventual planting in a "safe" place.  Goats found when they had escaped one day...ate the leaves which I had not wanted! But they are all back with lovely growth. Nice. Spring will find them a forever home where they can become a large area of plants to crop for feed. Probably a section of this garden area I'm working into a forever garden plot.  But looking at a small fruit tree plot I have fenced off, also...only chickens can get into. 

Decisions!   Glad that's all I have to worry with.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Broke down turned on the furnace. Need to clean the breezeway and wood inside. But went 2,3 weeks without the furnace or AC


----------



## Mini Horses

We have had good weather, so far.  New electric bill emailed yesterday was down....no AC for over a month.   Today, starting low 70s and dropping to upper 50s.    Reverse of norm....cold front passing thru. Seems a 48 hr thing. Rains today.....spitting out there now. 

Walked pastures yesterday and those cut/burned, etc. are coming  in nicely.  Blocked off from any grazing for now....and a while.   Those cut long, a few weeks before and in good shape and being used for graze without looking like any stress.   So long as weather stays stable, should handle everyone for another couple months without issue.   By then, the blocked off ones will have winter graze available with controlled time on them.   Hoping Mother Nature plays nice for me!

Will mostly be an "inside" day it appears.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I slept until 8:00!! From my recliner I can see Goldie the steer. He is standing by his Feed trough. He used to bellow when he heard my voice, now he starts bellowing when he hears the door open and close. LOL Smart steer, I feed him first.


----------



## farmerjan

48 this morning, cold front coming through that @Mini Horses is also seeing.  But it looks like the rain/showers are both east of us and then west of the mountains.... We may/may not get even more than a sprinkle.  Partly sun but chilly.  Tonight possible mid-30's.  Then warming a little and back to more normal next week 60-70's days.


----------



## Bruce

Our highs for the next week top out mid 50s.



Mini Horses said:


> Will mostly be an "inside" day it appears.


Same here, rain all day today. That is OK, I have some wiring to do for the EV charging station. Finally got the hole through the wall yesterday and ran the wire in the conduit. Wire in the crawlspace went in a few days ago. Need to connect them and make a few modifications in the breaker box for the new 40A double breaker.



Baymule said:


> LOL Smart steer, I feed him first.


Squeaky wheel and all that!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rainy and windy today. School stuff today and I might work on the kids’ Halloween costumes. Then out to the farm. Here’s a funny for you


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I've got pig fat on the stove on low to render into lard. I opened my last jar of lard a week ago, but I got all the fat from the 2 pigs we raised this year, so I wasn't worried. Got 2 pots on the stove and more fat in the freezer.


----------



## Mini Horses

I slept in on purpose.  Very nice!   Coffee is late but good -- have some!   

Halloween.    None of that here...too far apart.  DD took DGD to a friend's in town street...back then.   Now I only buy Halloween candy for me.

Lovely sunshine out there. Cool.  Rain yesterday was misty with occasional short drizzle. Less than 1/4 inch but all day long.    At least no mud issues.  Would have loved that rain in July!  Did cook a really good beef roast tho - warmed the house.   Ate well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here I am -- up too early again.  Yep. Since 3:30.   That early to bed thing....not good!   Coffee is hot,  help yourself.    And it's a mere 38 on my back porch     they say mid 60s today.    Well that's ok but upper 70s all week sounds better!

I made some awesome meatballs for supper and they are making a great breakfast.

Need to mow the yard today.  Might get to a little painting too.   Have one section of goat barn to touch up...will have to move them first so I don't have "help".   The red paint will really show up on those white goats!  They love to get into those lower fields as there is a lot of browse areas.  Have fun girls....you can be there all day.

Time for a refill.  Everyone enjoy the day!


----------



## promiseacres

Up... need to get moving. Kid's want pancakes. I will send them out to do chores.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 5:30, been drinking coffee and visiting sites on the laptop. I got 8 quarts of lard yesterday and 6 bags of cracklins, 1 cup to a bag. I made a huge mess, kept cleaning up and making more mess all day. This is one of the very few times I use Dawn dish soap. I react to it, so it is evil in my book, but it cuts through the greasy grease of rendering lard. I was so tired last night! I have more fat to render and I have bags of chicken bones and  misc parts to can and make broth. I gotta make room in the freezers so I can get the 26 CCX butchered and frozen.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rainy day. We are going to go lightly on schoolwork this week. Get ready for camping and work on the farmhouse. 
Did I mention that we sold 2 velveteen lops Friday, then 3 more yesterday?  Excited that our bunnies will be paying for our corgi pup. And last night got the news that Velveteen lops are one step closer to being an approved breed.


----------



## Baymule

We are getting a cold front today with a high of 78 degrees. BRRRRRR!!! LOL LOL 
We got a very light, very short rain shower around 5 AM, sure need more. It is dry and the NOAA prediction for this winter in the south is that it will be dryer than normal. It looks like the winter/early spring grasses and clovers might be a bust. That's gonna suck, I timed breeding the ewes for February birth so the ewes and lambs could graze on the early spring grasses. Phooey.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are all anticipating weird...so weather may be better than you think.  Just hope.  All we can do, really.   Most of mine will kid in March...a little later than before but when grass is coming on good here and warmer!    Then, after all my plans, I realized it's my busy time at work.  . Can't change it now!  

So I realized I needed to check one of my chicken coops, which has had a "gift" left a couple times.....just felt it was a skunk.   Sure enough!   But it was 2 of them.   They like the chicken feed!    One almost totally white.    Well, no way to go in and insist they leave -- but one did leave faster and now I see where they were entering. Will fix that tomorrow!!!  Need to set a trap then.  Of course, emptying that trap is tricky.


----------



## farmerjan

Use a live trap that is not too high so they don't have alot of room.... put a blanket/burlap bag/ anything you don't want to save....in case..... pick it up and put in the back of the pu..... take elsewhere and put it on the ground then shoot & come back later for the trap then wash.... just don't get in the way when you shoot so you don't accidentaly get sprayed when they are dying and release.....or just set it down and turn it loose.... they usually take off as fast as they can.... remember they will travel miles if they are looking for "home".... personally.... i'd just shoot 'em where they are & deal with the smell for a few days....
But then you know all this stuff.....


----------



## Baymule

One almost white? Gotta be a way to get the smell out of the pelt. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

I have a friend whose mom had a hide business when he was a little kid. She would tan game animal hides or domestic. I don't remember how she happened to get them, but she had a lot of skunk hides one time and she made a vest out of them. She said it was beautiful and a real conversation piece.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Hoping to get firewood in the truck today. Been feeling a bit under the weather....so frustrating right before my only horse camping trip.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope you feel better & get to ride.  Sometimes lack of sleep makes you feel badly -- maybe you just need sleep!! 

Yeah, one of those skunks looked like it was wearing a white cape.  Mostly black legs and little snip of black on top of head.  Pretty neat.   I've apparently got this genetic in the area as have seen another similar in past.  That one isn't around now -- this one & friend need to go " there".   Can't shoot in place due to location.   But it can be fun once trapped.  So far I've been lucky with that and short cages.   😁    I have carried them 10 miles or so and released very carefully.....in past.

Cool out but nice.  Going to upper 70s and I'm hoping to finish work assignments mid afternoon.   Never really know until you get to store and see conditions and stock quantity in place.   Yesterday was good -- and this store usually is in good shape. Will see.

I did get the yard cut Sun as well as bhog the garden and a couple fence and alley ways....on a roll and extended my tractor therapy time.   Need to switch out to disc attachment and hit the garden before cold.  Dumped about a doz sq of old hay I had gotten for there to smother some areas, and cleaned up that stack.   The disc is a couple week out project.  Still need to paint first.  Still....yes, still. 

Better get over coffee and start my day.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

thistlebloom said:


> I have a friend whose mom had a hide business when he was a little kid. She would tan game animal hides or domestic. I don't remember how she happened to get them, but she had a lot of skunk hides one time and she made a vest out of them. She said it was beautiful and a real conversation piece.


My dad told us growing up that his grandma had a coat made of skunk hide, and it didn't smell unless it got wet. 

People do buy the skunk hides, not sure what for, but you might be able to sell it if you were willing and able to get the hide. Especially since it's an oddly marked skunk.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Woke up at 3:44 this morning. Wide awake. Phooey.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule
Am fortunate...I sleep well 99% of the time at this stage in life. 
Feeling  better this morning. 
Getting the camper ready for our last trip, kids are going on a field trip with friends.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that y'all are getting one last camping trip!


----------



## Mini Horses

Another day of sunshine and mild temps.  Light fog.  Was heavy last two days but clears quick with daybreak.  Real wet grass early!

I've had open widows for a few weeks -- that time of year -- so, last night, rather suddenly, I  got this ugly odor coming in.  At first I thought smoldering swamp fire.  It was bad.  Got stronger on a gentle breeze...really rank!    Went out to find a possom on the back porch that had apparently been into major ROT somewhere.   Got it run off but actually had to spray an odor control product in the house.  .   Worse than a skunk...really bad.  

I'm getting a lot of little, stinky visitors of late.  That one was horrible.    I may have to consider a dog...at least bark them away.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee! Today is a home day, have a meeting with a forester at 10:30 about our Forestry Stewardship membership. She's coming to check on the health of our woods and to check the progress of our thinning. 

We have snow in the forecast for Friday, but it won't be staying.
Temps in the teens overnight and 30's during the day, but next week in the 40's.


----------



## Mini Horses

SNOW -- there's that bad (for me) word.   😁 

The word and the white stuff is appearing in places some of our members inhabit.   Ok, I don't even visit there.....try to stay far enough South to not have much of it.   Just not a fan.   Sure beautiful to see but, other in than my back yard for more than a few hours.

Here, it's just so messy.    At least North and higher elevations have the preservation of the snow, not so much thaw and slop.


----------



## farmerjan

Same as @Mini Horses have had fog in the mornings and heavy dew.  Yesterday the fog hung around until 10 but this morning was gone as soon as the sun came over the trees.  Beautiful warm day yesterday... again today and tomorrow by the looks of it....70's and low 80's.... nights have been in the40's and low 50's.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Fog this morning. Sun this afternoon. Need to prep all food for camping. Co op. Bunny cages may need to wait. Praying for a mostly dry weekend.... we'll see storms predicted tomorrow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to get chores done then the other people want breakfast....  I am not a breakfast person...can you tell?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I hear rumbling of thunder. Trip was on the porch scratching st the door, he and Carson are napping on the floor. LOL The home health therapist is coming at 11 this morning. I had planned on slaughtering a few chickens, but timing of the therapist and rain predictions changed my mind. Maybe tomorrow. I’ll do laundry instead. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres  -- I'm with you.  Never been a breakfast eater.  Now, I find I need to eat, so do but -- hate to fix it.   I tend to heat leftovers from night before Or...when I cook, do extra to reheat.  Sausage/bacon easy with an English muffin toasted.   Prefer leftovers to heat.   My mom used to tell people she never got fed until all the animals were taken care of.....about true.        I like to cook -- just not early mornings.  

@Baymule  do the dogs & med visitors have issues?   Or, just barks?

It's another pleasant day...fog has cleared now, upper 70s next 2 days, sunshine.  Very nice!!  Rains late day Sunday, so I'm planning to spread some cereal rye seed to be washed to the ground.  (Birds eat a little at first put out, not much)    Makes some decent winter graze as it's designed to grow in the colder temps.  Won't stop need for hay but will give them some limited graze each day.....makes them feel as special as they are!   Chickens love it too.  PLUS, it's pretty cheap to buy the seed.  At only $10-12 a 50# bag....I can't go but so wrong. Then it dies in heat, if any survives the munchers.   Perfect 😁    Have had a hard time finding it in past but have found a couple local farmers with it for sale. Sat morn I'll get about 300#.

Hope this weather holds for another month or two.  Cold is not my favorite time but, really enjoying this now.   

Met my new neighbor -- land owner -- yesterday.  Nice young man, who says he may be able to build in a couple years.  Well, been here 21 years now and it would be strange to not have just farmed fields on either side -- but, so it goes.  He was here to bow hunt at the woods on the back side of his acreage.   I told him where the deer tend to come & go......and that my goats are WHITE.


----------



## thistlebloom

@promiseacres , aren't you supposed to be camping? Hope you  get nice weather if you are and have a restful weekend.

We didn't get down to 8 as they predicted a few days ago. Happy about that, but they are saying snow starts at 10 and goes all day and night. I like winter, but it takes a little while to change mental gears and summer habits.
I need to get the water heaters set up today. Had to break ice on all the troughs. Supposedly we'll hit 11 tomorrow or Sunday. They keep changing the forecast.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve had the dogs in pastures when the HHC people come. With the Thunder Monster rumbling, there is no fence to contain Trip, so he’s inside right now. Of course Carson came too. I sent the therapist a text that I would come open/close the gate so she wouldn’t get wet. Trip and Carson will have to go out on the porch while she is here. Sentry and Sheba are I pasture 1, they can shelter in a part of the barn. I don’t put them in the barn/lot with the sheep, they get butted and it’s not fair to the dogs.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The home health therapist is coming at 11 this morning. I had planned on slaughtering a few chickens, but timing of the therapist and rain predictions changed my mind.


You don't think the therapist wants to learn how to process chickens?


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> You don't think the therapist wants to learn how to process chickens?



Maybe they'd barter!


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom  you are breaking ice already???   Come to think of it I did hear some real cold way NW of here.   I'm shivering for you! 

About a yr ago I got a notice of a class action case against a MTG co I had originated my mtg thru.  Yeah, ok....have fun.  Today I got a check for $182 and change for whatever they did....thanks!   Can always use a nice little surprise.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> bout a yr ago I got a notice of a class action case against a MTG co I had originated my mtg thru. Yeah, ok....have fun. Today I got a check for $182 and change for whatever they did....thanks! Can always use a nice little surprise.



Yay for surprise checks!


----------



## thistlebloom

Mini Horses said:


> @thistlebloom  you are breaking ice already???   Come to think of it I did hear some real cold way NW of here.   I'm shivering for you!
> 
> About a yr ago I got a notice of a class action case against a MTG co I had originated my mtg thru.  Yeah, ok....have fun.  Today I got a check for $182 and change for whatever they did....thanks!   Can always use a nice little surprise.



It's a little bit early, but only by a few weeks. I usually have my heated waters set up earlier. Supposed to be dry tomorrow, possibly a little sun, so I'll be scampering around with tubs and cords, getting everyone set up. 

Hey, I got $180 from a class action suit I didn't even know I was involved in! It was a gas station in Oregon that I had used on a trip down to my folks place. They charged for using a debit card and I guess they weren't supposed to. I got the amount in two checks spread over 2 years. Works for me. I put it toward hay.


----------



## Mini Horses

Been up a while!  Had breakfast, on 2nd cuppa.....pitch black out but, can see it's fog again from field lights across the road a ways.   To bed at 9PM was not a good idea but, seemed so at the time.   Spending too much time waiting for daylight. Have spent an hr on CL -- checked & sent emails, all that! Too early to call anyone. Just us out here online, looking for our day to begin.    Plan to go get seed -- when I can call the guy and set a time.  Make a feed run, before the coupon runs out.   Hurry & wait.  Not even heard a crow yet.

Need to get diesel for tractor, go by Habitat, stop at bank...list is growing.    Guess I'll go start the dishwasher, maybe see if I need to do any laundry.   BORED?  

@Baymule -- how's DH doing?


----------



## Baymule

Likewise, BJ got up at 4, I woke up, looked at the clock and went back to sleep. LOL Fixin' to get my second cup of coffee, it's dark outside and 47degrees. Thinking hard about maybe slaughtering some CCX today. They are huge and I need to get them in the freezer before they die of heart attacks and I have to toss them to the local wildlife. Weather is not going to get any better, chance of rain later in the week. Thinking maybe 6 today and get a neighbor to help tomorrow and knock out some more. BJ absolutely cannot help. Risk of infection from the dirty birdies is too great. I change bedsheets every other day, help him with his shower, clean PJ's every day, very conscious of washing hands. Any germs or bacteria would go straight to his surgical site and result in infection. He gets frustrated because he can't pile into things yet, but knows not to be stupid and overdo anything. He is still using the walker, but can use the cane some and can use the cane more and more as days pass.


----------



## Baymule

Drank all the coffee, 3 cups. Time to stop playing on the computer and get outside, do chores and get some chickens on ice.


----------



## Bruce

After 3 cups of coffee I think a trip through the bathroom would be in order before you go out to work.



Mini Horses said:


> Today I got a check for $182 and change for whatever they did....thanks! Can always use a nice little surprise.


Nice you got some money. The part that bugs me is the lawyers get a HUGE amount of the settlement and those who were wronged each get a pittance.


----------



## Mini Horses

Right, Bruce...but, I don't even know what the suit was about, so I'm ok with this "gift".  Hey, I paid $72 for 320# of rye seed today -- in my mind it was "FREE" because I didn't expect the check.   I even have $$ left!

I did get 100# out onto the field.  Tomorrow AM I will get another couple hundred out and be thrilled when it rains it into the ground tomorrow afternoon..  This is cereal winter rye, not the grass rye.   Its a great cover crop, does well in cold and drought, grazes well at 14+% protein...recovers well...hey, I pay more for grain than this.   Spring, when heat kills it off, I cut it for organic matter.  I hope to get "some" graze from it.  It brings good root to soil, phophorus and potassium from ground...grain, if it lasts that long.  Wish I had had it out a month ago but only one I could find with this variety was 150 miles out in NC.  Then, this guy 40 miles away grows it!  Found him on CL.  I will plant earlier next year!  We'll be BFFs.

As I went to the fields I had previously burned, to spin this into it, I looked at the clovers, chicory, brassicas and vetch I had sown a couple weeks ago.  Doing great!  And the grasses there are growing, tho slowly.   My hope is to help have a little green for the grazers this winter and much of these plantings will come back up very early Spring...before the grasses.   

I'll expand next year if this goes as I hope.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I got 6 chickens on ice yesterday. Had to take gifts to a baby shower. We really wanted to go, but BJ isn’t ready for outings like that. When we got back, I did chores, fixed supper and collapsed. Neighbor Ron is coming over today to help me, gonna go for 10. Then tomorrow I can fine pick them, cut and vacuum seal them, probably 2 days work. Then I’ll be ready to do the rest, 10 more. 

My Giant Pink Banana Squash regrouped and took off. I thought it was done, picked 6 and thought it was done. Nope. The vines from 3 plants have taken over a third of the garden and have 20+ squash on them. Looks like maybe 14 that might make it to frost. So far, I made a pumpkin pie and 2 loaves of pumpkin bread, from 1 squash. I can’t believe this squash!


----------



## rachels.haven

Giant pink banana and sweet meat squash were my favorite flavor-wise growing up in Iowa. You'd go to the local "pumpkin patch" and stroll through their tables and tables of varieties of squash they grew for sale and look for these giants and buy them at a fraction of grocery price. Pink banana and sweet meat were my favorite because they cook up super sweet and were super, super edible with butter and salt (almost too sweet). Up here they don't grow very well because they need both soil fertility and warm weather, but MAN, you are a lucky duck. If I remember right, they stored decently well too. They MAKE the pie and you can be making it for months the way they store and produce. They are big though, lol. Giant/jumbo in the pink banana actually means BIG.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well now I need to have that on my list of new to grow!    My butternuts have stored very well for me but these sound much sweeter.  Easier than pumpkin too. Just will add, not deleting the butternuts.  So Bay -- save some seed for me, just dry them well.  Addy coming to you.  One day I'll get a surprise in the mail.  

Great job on the CCX!   You should be set for meats -- pork, lamb, chicken, beef working.  And your garden did so well.  You've worked hard but had a good year!  Be proud.

I'm hoping my pastures come thru with the rye cover crop.  If so, it may be something you would like to try in a spot there.  Temp wise may work.  Strictly winter, dies with heat but works for some winter graze.  Check it on line..abruzzi rye.   I can buy it cheap from a local.  Shipping kills you...at least here, therefore at most suppliers.   This baby clover is so cute.  It's the crimson.  Loved the pretty pics of yours.   I have a lot of other clovers here but not as pretty.  This spring I have to collect dandelion puffs to reseed fields.  My goats love those leaves.   Excellent nutrition.  Comfrey plot expanding, too.   All about forage here!   A big consideration for my eventual staying home -- that R word.  😁.  Got a goat soap maker who will start buying goat milk from me in Spring.  I'm closer and less $.  I'm happy with that.  Who knows ... 2021 may be my year after all...if things keep working out.  Three new egg customers last week helps confidence on that front...every little bit counts.

It is a cool 60 out there today...won't go but maybe 66 and rain mid afternoon.  Light breeze.  Everyone here will shelter in place this afternoon.   I've got laundry going.  Will clean late day, during rain.  Have two more fields to spin seed this AM.   Rain it in!!  The grasses there will give it shelter to grow....and hold ground temps a little longer in a month or two when weather cools way more at night.  Currently temps are perfect for it. Hope abounds...I mean, it is a winter crop!!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses I will be glad to share seeds with you. I already saved seed from the one I have used so far. @rachels.haven it’s nice to hear from someone who actually has eaten Giant Pink Banana Squash. Move to Tennessee and I’ll send you seed too! LOL LOL. 

10 more chickens on ice. I spend approximately an hour on each chicken, fine picking and cutting and packaging. So 16 birds on ice equals out to 2 days of processing. I have 14 sold for $6 a pound. One order is from a lady that bought lamb and a couple chickens, the other is a new customer and she wants 10. My regular pig/chicken customer bought 25 chickens in the spring and is out of breast meat, wants more. My chicken raising is small scale, but growing business. I think $6 a pound is outrageous but these people don’t bat an eye and are excited to order and wait months for it. Go figure.

10 more to go, Neighbor Ron helped me today, it was cloudy and cold. We drank hot chicken broth! I have him a 6 pound pork roast and he was delighted. He’s coming back Friday and we’ll finish up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> My chicken raising is small scale, but growing business. I think $6 a pound is outrageous but these people don’t bat an eye and are excited to order and wait months for it. Go figure.



We think alike.   But I have a friend who gets 80-120 for a turkey!  Soon you will get a plucker set up.    Hey, I think $8 a gallon for goat milk is a lot but, I love it!     So much of this great food we have, raise...is just our everyday way.  we under value the true cost of what it does cost to purchase!

A qt of crappy pasteurized goat milk is $4.78 + tx at WM....That's almost $20 a gal.  Nothing like the taste of fresh.  Same with your chicken!    Tell the buyers to tell friends.   That's how I get most of the customers for eggs -- they say the taste is superior to store that are $5 dz.  We both know feed, handling and FRESH makes all the difference.    

Small scale, repeat customers...all I want.   Pay for feed, some labor and not a get rich thing....just a little profit.  Our kids & lambs take care of a lot of the expense, for those herds.   Hoping it keeps up.....hey a veggie stand


----------



## Baymule

What kind of turkeys does your friend raise? Does she buy poults or raise her own? Maybe I need to investigate that.  I would love to have a slaughter building with concrete floor with drain, washable walls, it wouldn't have to be big. A plucker would be awesome. Sitting outside under the two big oaks is nice, but hand plucking takes a lot of time. I dream of dropping in a dirty birdie and taking out a plucked, naked chicken! Haha, but for now, its hand pickin' chicken. Poor BJ was so sad that he couldn't help today. He never thought that he would be upset at NOT slaughtering chicken! LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. On my second cup. Gonna do outside chores this morning, then pile into chickens. Home health care therapist is coming this morning, then I think, one more visit.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
We are back had an exhausting but fun weekend horse camping. Now to get the camper winterized. hopefully DH'S work should be slowing down. So maybe more time for working on the farm house. 

@Baymule what's your thought on skinning poultry vs plucking?


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> We are back had an exhausting but fun weekend horse camping. Now to get the camper winterized. hopefully DH'S work should be slowing down. So maybe more time for working on the farm house.
> 
> @Baymule what's your thought on skinning poultry vs plucking?


I've skinned layer hens and old roosters, they are tough to skin or pluck, take your pick. Skinning is faster though. I simmer them in the crock pot or in a big pot, so skin isn't needed.  I don't skin the CCX, we pluck them. 

glad y'all had fun horse camping. Now to buckle down for winter. Hopefully y'all can get more done on the inside of the house at the farm.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  don't know breed but, bought poults.  They were white.  Up near DC so big $$$ customers!  Set up with all the gear -- pluckers, chilling, etc.

@promiseacres  -- once butchered, skin is only there to get crispy when baked or fried!  If you eat a lot without, as much sold in stores comes now, skin it!  It's all a messy job.  Bay has a system that works for her --- experience.  😁   

Foggy again -- been a week of it now.   Got really chilly cold yesterday with low 60s and a drizzle all day, with breezes to boot it along.   Went to low 50 last night and the chill was truly from the "wet" of it all.  Dreary day.  Of course, everything is wet out there now!!! At least my seed got rained in.

Need to make a feed run.  Not in the mood.  It's the weather -- did nothing much yesterday and today is shaping up the same.      another cup and hot shower....attitude adjustment!!   Can't do this -- get moving, old lady.  .   Pep talk over.


----------



## Finnie

promiseacres said:


> @Baymule what's your thought on skinning poultry vs plucking?





Baymule said:


> I
> 've skinned layer hens and old roosters, they are tough to skin or pluck, take your pick. Skinning is faster though. I simmer them in the crock pot or in a big pot, so skin isn't needed. I don't skin the CCX, we pluck them.


The first time I ever processed a chicken it was a year and a half old rooster. A woman from the Indiana BYCers thread generously offered to teach anyone who wanted to come to her farm how to do it. So I took my Black Langshan rooster who had turned mean. Janet suggested skinning him, since at his age he would be tough to pluck. But man! It was SO hard getting that skin detached! I labored over that tough skin for two hours!

I have since plucked an older hen, and she was no problem. Her feathers came right out. And I’ve done Cornish Cross, and they pluck real easy too. I plan to give skinning one more chance before I decide for sure that I prefer plucking. 

I have a few male ducks that need to go. I’ve heard ducks are terrible to pluck, but I don’t want them skinless. They are on Craigslist, and I’m procrastinating in hopes I  will be able to sell them before I need to process them.


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule don't know breed but, bought poults. They were white. Up near DC so big $$$ customers! Set up with all the gear -- pluckers, chilling, etc.


If they are all white with no markings, then they must be meat turkeys. Either Broad Breasted, or I think there is a Belleville White that is a little smaller. I believe there is also a Midget White. 

I’m always amazed at turkey prices. Sometimes they are expensive and sometimes it’s like people are giving them away. When I was breeding them (heritage kinds), I kept a couple for our own Thanksgiving. But as the holiday approached I didn’t want to kill my own. (This was pre-rooster) So I sold him on CL for $50 and found someone else who was selling her frozen ones. Only $50 each! And when I got there and bought two, she only charged me half price! I don’t see how anyone can break even if they undervalue what they are producing. 
So @Mini Horses, make sure you keep track of your expenses, and factor them in so your selling price allows you to have a decent profit margin. Your time and effort has value! This reminds me I need to start looking for this year’s turkey.


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> I have a few male ducks that need to go. I’ve heard ducks are terrible to pluck, but I don’t want them skinless. They are on Craigslist, and I’m procrastinating in hopes I  will be able to sell them before I need to process them.



I raised ducks once for the freezer. I missed the "window" of plucking on half of them and boy, did I ever regret that! Needle nose pliers were my friend!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I raised ducks once for the freezer. I missed the "window" of plucking on half of them and boy, did I ever regret that! Needle nose pliers were my friend!


That’s what I’m afraid of. I’m pretty sure I missed the window by now!


----------



## promiseacres

I think I'll stick to the rabbits. We had rabbit tacos and rabbit noodles last week... everyone is loving the meat. Or pay to have any poultry/wf butchered.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I think $6 a pound is outrageous but these people don’t bat an eye and are excited to order and wait months for it. Go figure.


Gee and I thought the $5/lb people charge here for pasture raised chicken was high! I need to find a T-day pasture raised turkey somewhere. The last 2 years I was in So. Cal (so the the rest of the family had to suffer with dinner at the retirement community 'restaurant'). Normally I get the bird at the Burlington Farmer's market but that place is a total indoor body on body zoo starting about now. I don't know how they are doing 'social distancing' but they'd have to cut the number of people, customers AND vendors, by at least 90% to do so. 



Baymule said:


> I don't skin the CCX, we pluck them.


Probably because they only have about 10 feathers anyway


----------



## Mini Horses

Definately the CCX are easiest to pluck.  Hey, too young for many adult feathers.  I used to live closer to coast and they had duck hunts.  I was told that they paid big $$ to have someone clean them -- a real PITA I've been told..   Did turkeys once...another tough one to pluck and a lot of plucking to do.

 AS FOR chickens -- why does everyone think that these big hens will lay at 4 months???   Like there is a switch in there that flips.  My big old gals don't lay until 6-7 months.  Especially if starting in  Fall.  Now, some of those sex-links sometimes start about 5 months but, I am so tired of sellers saying -- any day -- and these gals are 3-3.5 months and they want $30+ per this underage hen.   Yes, I raise them, I can laugh at their folly.   Just annoys me.     Plus they get their panties in a knot when you offer less.   And yes -- that IS a rooster not a hen! It has gotten really bad this year with everyone who bought every chick this Summer (& all the canning lids!) and are tired of waiting for those eggs.......CL abounds with chickens, all at POL.     Keep feeding them  -- it will happen one day.

Ok -- that felt good.   😁


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Gee and I thought the $5/lb people charge here for pasture raised chicken was high! I need to find a T-day pasture raised turkey somewhere. The last 2 years I was in So. Cal (so the the rest of the family had to suffer with dinner at the retirement community 'restaurant'). Normally I get the bird at the Burlington Farmer's market but that place is a total indoor body on body zoo starting about now. I don't know how they are doing 'social distancing' but they'd have to cut the number of people, customers AND vendors, by at least 90% to do so.
> 
> 
> Probably because they only have about 10 feathers anyway



They may only have 10 feathers, but they got plenty of pin feathers. I grow  mine to 8-10 weeks old, instead of the 6 weeks old of industrial chicken. I processed one today that weighed 8 pounds, 3 ounces. The rest were between 6-7 pounds.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Camper is winterized.
Today we'll do school, speech and clean the rabbit cages.
Last night kids did all the evening chores...they volunteered....    but it's odd. Need to unload the horse trailer too.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We woke up at 4. I hate when that happens. I only got 4 chickens processed and in the freezer yesterday. Home health care came yesterday in the morning, didn't get started on chickens until 10:30, had to take Carson to the vet at 3:00, his anal glands need expressing. They hurt and he was crying. Vet tech said they were full, not impacted, but they were hurting him. 

I have 12 chickens on ice, hope to get most of them done today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fog again...getting to a daily thing.   Sure prefer sunshine instead. Then we have Zeta bringing some rains Thu & Fri....gonna be a gloomy week.    Window blinds up and lots of lights on --- I need light!!!  Everything out there is just wet.     I'm going to work today.  Can't do much outside.

While doing chores & unloading from feed run yesterday, I hear a "pop" as I moved a bag.  Looked and saw nothing.  Later I found two broken eggs in my jacket pocket . Yep. Picked up while feeding....forgot to remove them and now yuck! The pop was found 

We all have to deal with our day.  Everyone try for a good one


----------



## Bruce

Oops.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I hear a "pop" as I moved a bag. Looked and saw nothing. Later I found two broken eggs in my jacket pocket


At least they stayed IN your pocket.  I have a habit of putting them in the pockets of my summer shorts.  Thin fabric and busted eggs in your pocket don't go well together, lol.  Ever had to run away from  puppies that want to lick the eggs off of your leg?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Finally got the rabbit cages cleaned, attempted to pair a couple of young half sibling bucks together...no fighting just a bit too much humping...having a bunny returned so needed the cage space. The humper may get put in the freezer I guess. He is sweet but type sucks.
also got the horse trailer unloaded. Truck bed too. Drizzled most the day.
Today speech, laundry...it's always laundry around here. Riding lessons.and school.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going for my 2nd cup. Been misty drizzling rain here for days, it looks like heavy fog. Going to finish up processing the chickens today, clorox and clean the ice cooler and repeat on Friday. Lady picked up her order of 4 yesterday, very happy, raved about how good it is. I told her to tell her friends! Only need 2 more to finish the other order of 10. My dream is a tub plucker!


----------



## Mini Horses

Your dogs agree ---- tastes great!!     dog approved!

Little chuckle with your coffee.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm home for another day... can't finish my fall cleanups until this snow melts off. It would be nice to be done and not hanging over my head, but I guess I'll be forced to go riding until it warms up enough to access the plants that need cutting down. 
Supposed to be warming every day, and into the 50's this weekend, so if they are right I can hustle and get done the first week of November.
Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom sure sounds tough -- having to ride until.  Suspiciously so   

Again with fog at get up but sunny & nice now.   Had eye vision visit for glasses this morning... Left eye same and right improved.  Really?  Thought it was worse as some blur with lense...didn't know they improve.  Still ok on the dreaded cataract for all crap.  Not wanting any.

Did my few errands while out.   Stopped in Habitat and found 3 of those big "recycle" bins in exc shape!  Grabbed them at $1 each...now I have five.   Wonderful for container garden items.  Very sturdy, side handles and already holes in bottoms.   Been wanting more.  It's my lucky day. 😁.    

gonna get out there and do something.  Don't waste my day - what's left of it.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses if you need cataract surgery, go for it. BJ had cataracts and had the surgery. Tier one, fix the cataract, Medicare and supplement pays 100%. Tier 2, costs $2,000 more. Tier 3 would correct his stigmatizism and vision so that he wouldn’t have to wear glasses, cost $5,000 more. Can finance through Care Credit for 2 years, zero interest. We went with Tier 3. He now has 20/15 vision in one eye and 20/12 vision in the other eye. He can practically count leaves on trees. He didn’t know how poor his vision was. We are 1,000% happy with his vision. So don’t wait, get the surgery, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Mini Horses

Don't need it.  No cataracts.   😁     would do if needed but hoping never a need.

You have really rebuilt BJ !!      When does medicare kick in for you to get that knee done?


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Don't need it.  No cataracts.   😁     would do if needed but hoping never a need.
> 
> You have really rebuilt BJ !!      When does medicare kick in for you to get that knee done?


I misread your post! LOL I have medicare now. Knee hasn't hurt much for the past year, but I know it needs attention. BJ has been the one that needed medical attention and recovery. His other hip needs done too, probably with in a year. In January of this year, Trip and Carson were playing and slammed into the back of my knee. I did a face plant in the dirt with 225 pounds of dogs on me. I screamed in agony, rolling on the ground, pushed up on Trip and limped to the gate. Sent littlest granddaughter to get her Papaw. BJ brought the mule, took me  to the house and I barely moved for days. They knocked my knee forward, sounds awful, but it doesn't hurt any more.    I can coast for probably another year.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. 38 degrees this morning. That’s too cold! I wish we had a fireplace.


----------



## promiseacres

43° here but rainy.... 
Co op and moving some stuff over to the farm. And laundry... good day for chilli. I need to get on that as I always make it in the slow cooker.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule you're saying you have a doggie chiropractor?   Nice!    

. Looks like outlying Zeta rains moving in early afternoon...heavy late day...gone sometime Fri early. Hope winds don't take out power. Will fill gas cans this morning just in case I need the generator to run. The rains will be ok as I have the seed being beat into the ground and need them to keep moist. Sprouting is happening!! .  Hopeful.  It will be a great for grazers this winter.  Managed, it will give real early Spring results.  Then my vetch will be up -- I see new sprouts now from their self seeding.  

Yep, I spend a lot of time going through grasses!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule you're saying you have a doggie chiropractor?   Nice!



Yes, but their methods are a little rough. If you can survive their "treatment" they'll fix you right up!


----------



## Mini Horses

Cannot believe it -- all the weather people did it again!   We got a few light sprinkles, a lot of clouds and wind.  It blew through at warp speed and is gone.   So now I have 10 gal of gas to cuss as I dump into the truck tank.    Thanks Zeta.   I prefer you gone.

Winds!  DS had a heavy camper shell on sawhorses out front for sale...winds blew it into my fence, broke 2 posts and I had 20 goats in my front yard when I came in from work.  Good grass in an area I've used for pasture in past but, not fenced now.  They were chowing down.  From looks of the tums it had been happening for a while.  Also had gone into feed room and consumed about 20# of scratch feed.  Hope they shared!  Glad they couldn't dump and open more.

Soon as I pulled in drive they all ran toward the gate to their field.  Brats!  .  Now I hope they stay in their barn in AM until grass dries some -- like normally do -- to give me time to get a few panels up at the fence damage.   Then deal with repairs.

I'm thinking I need a glass of wine.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

After all that - you do need a glass of wine!   Hope the girls are ok after their break in to the scratch.


----------



## farmerjan

Poured so hard driving to NC dr appt was a nightmare.....from my house to the NC border/Danville Va area.  40 mph on the roads & water ponding everywhere.  3 accidents probably from hydroplaning type stuff..... Hit the border and rain let up to misty sprinkles but the wind was trying to blow every one off the road!!!!  Lots of trees down in yards....Got back and the rain gauge here at the new house said 2.6 inches.


----------



## Baymule

Skip the glass, pop the cork and throw it away.


----------



## Mini Horses

FEM I'm hoping they shared so I won't have issues. Rare one gets it all when everyone loose.  Plus I'm sure it took more than one to make the rest of the mess.

This shell is laying on the fence and one of the posts.   Easy walk out!  The thing is heavy.  So tractor to move it.  New posts and of course it's on a curved area, so a beeetch to try to restretch.  Not a fun time. manure happens.  No one's fault.  Could be worse.

At least I have everything here to do.    Except desire. 😁


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Moon is out and bright. But temps are fridgid. 
@Mini Horses sounds like a fun night....  hoping the goats stay healthy.
School today then pick up branches we cut out of the fences weeks ago. We cleaned up the corn stalks yesterday so have a burn pIle started. A few days in the 60s next week....sounds like an opportunity to go riding.... 
Need to get back to work on the farmhouse too though....sigh. hopefully DH work will be slowing down soon.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going for second cup. Got a beef roast in the crockpot, gonna take it out and cut it up, add carrots and potatoes for stew. Going to slaughter last 10 Cornish this morning. It’s cold outside! 38 degrees supposed to warm up in the low 60’s but that will take all day. At least there is no wind, spraying water on chickens to wash them before scalding and plucking is no fun in windy cold. Not looking forward to the day, but will be glad to get this chore behind me. Neighbor Ron coming over to help today. At least with the crockpot stew, lunch and supper will be done.


----------



## Mini Horses

We've all got the cooler temps today.  It's a chilly mid 50 here and going  to only 60ish.  I guess we in the South are easing into the Winter season -- which we tolerate somewhat. Mainly that we can't  escape and manage through with distain.  

Last night a fast wave of hard rain and heavy wind came through.  Woke me up!  Seems to have carried on about an hour.   Very overcast this morning.  Very wet.  Geesh...need to get out a take a CP or 2 to block that new hole in the fence.  Depending on weather the fixing may happen today or not.  At least the goats are cooperating -- so far.  I'll move them to another enclosure with hay and satisfy all.

@Baymule it's a decent day for the processing.  We know the cooler weather is better for it.  Glad you have trained an assistant!  😁. Remember next year there will be 3 with BJ back on line. You could double up production. I could get into it if I had someone to share the experience! It's something I'm on the lookout for, someone who will work with blood and guts. 

@promiseacres  I hope you get some ride time.  Way back, the cool temps usually prompted a fun ride as the horses were more active.   Prancy, fancy....I love an exciting ride.   Enjoy while you can.  You'll probably have snow, haying and hot water chores soon.  Hey, inside the farm house time coming.

Better get the drudge work done.    One more coffee first!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Woke up with dh got him off to work then I was naughty and went back to bed. I got sleep and I thrilled. Now chores as the animals are yelling at me. And breakfast only one kid awake. So alot of drama happen when we went to visit my family and dh is game on moving. Praying it last and we get out but we will see found some land for sale might be buy and get things moving we see. Either way I am going to take one day at a time. I started processing the rooster and waiting for the duck/gulf was to come in before I process the ducks and geese.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Taking kids to a Halloween party. DH is planning on mowing one last time.
Then tomorrow will be cold and nasty.
Happy Halloween


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Supposed to be a beautiful sunny day today. I'll be inside cutting up chickens, gonna get started pretty soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Lotta "kids" there @promiseacres!

Sharpen those knives, Bay.   I'm sure the whole process can be done in the dark by now, with your experience.  Think $$$ as you work along.     😁  if this keeps up you will need a dedicated kitchen, not just a plucker!  Awhhhh...dreams!

Sunny here but low 60s.   Got my snuggies on!   Need to work out there.  Rain again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

In for lunch.   Had to look up pluckers as CL guy had his for rent again..same $50 per day.  Looked up brand and found for $399 @HomeDepot.  Similar @ TSC  $499.  And Grit.com has instr to build Whizbang Pluckers.  Right up our alley, Bay...maybe under $200...motor most costly part.  May find one from something else???

My big deal of the week, I bought a rechargeable headlamp for $10 at WM.  Regular $25.  Great lights, reg & spot, no more batteries.   😁  been wanting one...it has a better head band set up, too.   With earlier dark, it's needed.

if you are in a DS zone -- set you clocks back tonight!


----------



## Baymule

I DONT WANT TO SET MY CLOCKS BACK!!! That means giving the year 2020 another hour. This year has been lousy enough without giving it an extra hour. 

Lady came and picked up her 10. Said her sister in law wants to find someone raising meat. Here I am! So will probably pick up another customer. Another lady wants 1 and will pick it up tomorrow. Whatever breast meat is left, another customer wants it. We’re not setting the world on fire here, but it’s nice pocket change.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats still awesome. I keep getting asked to raise them for several people and process them. I would love to however I am waiting until we move before I start something else dh is still determined to move.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Mini Horses said:


> In for lunch.   Had to look up pluckers as CL guy had his for rent again..same $50 per day.  Looked up brand and found for $399 @HomeDepot.  Similar @ TSC  $499.  And Grit.com has instr to build Whizbang Pluckers.  Right up our alley, Bay...maybe under $200...motor most costly part.  May find one from something else???
> 
> My big deal of the week, I bought a rechargeable headlamp for $10 at WM.  Regular $25.  Great lights, reg & spot, no more batteries.   😁  been wanting one...it has a better head band set up, too.   With earlier dark, it's needed.
> 
> if you are in a DS zone -- set you clocks back tonight!


Look at washing machine or dryer motors, that might work.


----------



## farmerjan

OH..... @Baymule ..... why are we so far apart....?????  Getting these birds like I do, is perfect for a set up like you have for being able to sell the meat.  These are right at the really good gaining stage once they get out on the grass.....no heat lamps, no chick starter.....already know how to drink and eat  out of the automatic feeders....

Good for you getting a few more word of mouth customers.  It would be nice to be able to sell them like that here..... I wish there were more people that were willing to pay for the meat like that.....there are some, but I am not going to kill them myself and pluck and all like you do when I can get them done for 2.50 each.  And the guy who does them is not USDA inspected.... so legally can't sell them.... Too many around here have access to birds, and I am not about to get into it by having a problem.... I can process them myself and do it legally, but can't have a clean slaughter plant do it and sell them....GO FIGURE !!!   The next ones I get done,  will mostly all go into parts as there is no extra freezer room......they don't do parts,  so will just get them chilled, not bagged, in the cooler chests.... thinking that I won't do more than 25 or so at a time....like every other week???? We'll see how many survive once I get them in the greenhouse/poultry pen.....


----------



## farmerjan

P.S.  @Baymule   I don't want any more of 2020 but I will gladly set back my clocks.....rather have the light in the mornings and get in the house earlier at night.


----------



## Baymule

I'll raise my next batch of CCX in the early spring. Looking at rye grass and crimson clover seed so they will have some graze. I barter away about as many as I sell.


----------



## Mini Horses

So how do you set your internal clock back?  You don't.  I'm up at usual and clocks aren't.  Maybe, actually, we are both right - clocks and me.  I never adjusted at forward on Spring.  Always ran an HR behind but, on time with internal.   Y'all got that?      now in sync.

So I'm up, it's 42 out and only 60 inside .  Time to watch leaving those windows open at night.   Closed the 2 left up a little, made coffee and back lounging in bed where the mattress heater is just lovely.  A treat since I don't do that normally.  Hey a day off and catching up on everyone's news before daylight and chores begin.  Work to do out there.

Got barn roof repaired yesterday.  Replaced a 4x12 panel that had blown out in a recent storm.  Orig was fiberglass and used one of tin like most of the panels are.  It's what I had, one panel of tin. Now that roof edge is 12' up there but I heaved the panel up and used a board to push until it was far enough to climb ladder and finish the positioning. Afterward I thought about tractor and FEL. . Those rascals are heavy. Well, got it up and done. Then onto roof to screw it down. Had already been up there to remove old screws. Of course, I had not charged batteries for drill, so by hand. At this point I was happy it was only the one panel!! And while up there, pondered if this was where I needed to have this old body 😁. Then looked -- from inside -- to see how many more of these fiberglass ones were left. Three. Well after 20 years in the sun they are weakening. I'll replace those in the spring. Now I need to get a board replaced at one end of aisle. Remove door, replace board, rehang door. I swear, this was easier when built, 20 yrs ago. The barn seems to be holding better than I...I mean, it wasn't moaning and groaning, it was me. 

Not sure what today's adventure will be.  There are many projects from which to choose!  It will be whatever hits me as I walk around doing morning chores.  Maybe the barn door?


----------



## Baymule

I’m with you on the Internal time clock. I move with the natural rhythms of nature, not man made clock time. But I live by man made clock time, even though I didn’t set the clocks back last night. Heave a sigh.... I’ll let BJ do that today, it will give him something to do. 

6 more chickens on ice then I’m done. We need to eat a bunch of meat, share with DD and family,  to make room for the steer in March. 

I need some bad weather days to make me stay inside and do deep cleaning. It’s gotten cluttered and it’s driving me nuts but the siren call of outside lures me happily outa here! 

Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Baymule

It’s daylight!! Gonna swig down the rest of my 2nd cup of coffee, get dressed and go do chores!


----------



## Finnie

Hi folks.  I’m new to this thread. I just poured my second cup of coffee, and decided I will can some salsa today. I was going to work outside, but it’s so cold and windy, that I decided to put those jobs off until later in the week when we’re supposed to get up to 70F. 

The only vegetables we grow are tomatoes and green onions. We had a frost a while back and I had brought in all the remaining green tomatoes with plans to make salsa out of them. Well half of them have ripened now, so I will be making two kinds of salsa. 

I also have some apples that were on sale, which I like to slice and freeze, but maybe I will try canning them, just for the practice. I’m new to canning, too.


----------



## Grant

I’ll join in. Working in Oregon right now, so my early is later.   😆  Usually Sunday is my 1 day off, but I have to pack everything and change hotels.  Amazing that they always manage to make us do that on our 1 day a week off.  Oh well, it’s not hard, just time consuming.  Fortunately the new hotel will have the new room ready early, so I can go straight from 1 to the other. Enjoy your day all.


----------



## promiseacres

Nasty cold and windy today. Made it to church then a bit of clean up in our crawl space. Then we'll finish carving pumpkins. Started last night.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Baymule said:


> @Niele da Kine Hawaii sounds like a great place to farm.  Can you grow cool season crops like broccoli, cauliflower, turnips, brussel sprouts, etc? What about bugs that attack your crops?



Yup, now is the time to plant the cool season crops.  We have a bazillion bugs around here, mostly fruit flies that 'sting' developing fruits and things like Japanese beetles that eat leaves.  We put out fruit fly traps and that keeps them down plus ring the garden with marigolds.  Oh, slugs, there's slugs, too.  Corey's Slug & Snail Death will kill them in their tracks and leave bodies laying about.  Corey's Slug & Snail Killer just maims them so they have time to crawl away and die somewhere else.

Yesterday I carefully chicken proofed the garden and planted corn, beans, watermelon, beets and lettuce.  When I went to water it again in the evening, those evil chickens had gotten in there anyway.  SIGH!  I dunno if I should just assume they ate all the seeds and replant or wait to see what sprouts and where.  I'm gonna try some higher fence and gonna built a chicken trap for less chickens, too.  Four of them are roosters that need to be made into soup.  Chicken soup will cure dug up gardens, it's a miracle cure for a lot of things.






It had field fencing with string crosses on the front, too.  I think that wretched chicken jumped over the back shorter fence made of horse wire.  I found some taller horse fence (2" x 4" holes) in the back of the carport, so I'll re-fence with that and probably replant, too.  

Those are the two Clun Forest sheep, Cypress & Flower,  in the backgound hiding under the grass they're supposed to be eating.  It wasn't raining that much, but they seem to like to hide in there anyway.


----------



## Mini Horses

Stayed cool here.  Got very windy and began to rain.  While rain predicted, not so much, so long and heavy.  Really heavy!!!     Real bust of a day.   Sure made my day annoying.   Possible more tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to rain, and CHILLY WILLIE !!!!!!  36 I think.  Stopped about 9 or so, sun was coming out at 11.  Breezy but then got WINDY ....late this afternoon.  Freeze warnings tonight... 20's and 30's with wind chills down to the teens.... Cold out there now with the wind.

LOVE  being back on standard time.....Darkness in the eve tells me to be done for the day and get inside and relax.


----------



## Baymule

Finished all the Cornish!!!!! Yay!!! I got to get all the breast meat out tomorrow and weigh it. Customer wants it. No more Dirty Birdies until spring! Whoop!! 

Got all the animals fed, bbq robs heating up in the oven. Done for the day. 

Tomorrow we’ll go get Feed and dog food. BJ will not be allowed to touch any of it. He can watch me unload it.


----------



## farmerjan

Are " bbq robs" a new Texas dish?????


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Are " bbq robs" a new Texas dish?????


Yes, as a matter of fact, it is! Either that or it is a cell phone typo and shoulda been RIBS. They were good, whatever the heck they were.


----------



## Grant

Forgot how early it gets dark up north. Sunset 4:56. 😱


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Horses will get their hooves trimmed this afternoon. 
One week until we get our new pup...kids do not have a clue what that means...that their 100 million toys need picked up.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Guess what? NO MORE DIRTY BIRDIES!!!!!!! LOL        

I still have to dump ice out of the cooler, scrub, Clorox and let it air dry, then put it away. 

Today we go get Feed. BJ can’t help and is already complaining. He feels useless and there is very little that I can give him to do. We usually get 20 bags and some hen scratch and layer pellets. No big deal on unloading but he thinks I need help and wanted to call a neighbor, which I vetoed. I don’t have to be in a hurry. That’s my big chore for the day. It feels like a day off!


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow, it's only 36 out there this AM.   Windy makes it worse.   Brrrr....who let winter in?  I even turned the heat on this morning to take the chill off.  58 inside was too much chill for me.  I'll run it for an hour, then off.   House will hold temp rest of day.  Besides I go to work in a while...about half a day.   Plan an oven meal for later.    

Maybe the winds will dry off the surface wet from all the rain yesterday.  Did not need that 2" of wet stuff!   At least it wasn't the white kind.

Had thought to clean out the goat barn yesterday but, rains cancelled that.   This cold front should clear out by tomorrow and things should calm enough for doing later in week.  I think I need to do that garden disc first so I can dump this bedding and poo there.  Need it dry for that till.  Don't want to just fertilize the grass.   My work is getting a lot of interference!   Same for many of us, right?   Sympathy for all! .  It's hard out here.


----------



## Baymule

This week is going to be beautiful and sunny. I need to go ride Prince.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Hard to get good Texas BBQ around here, I'm jealous!

Replanted the chicken ravaged garden and it was probably a good thing that was done since I didn't find anything other than one bean seed while replanting.  Now I have to order more seed since I'd planned to save seed for the next round.  But I was reading about saving corn seed and they suggested seeds from 100 ears mixed together.  Ack!  I just grow a little bit all the time, never 100 at a time.  So, perhaps I'll have to keep ordering seed and adding in some grown here.  Seed is inexpensive when the garden is small.  

I do need to build another one, though, since I could use one just for tomatoes.  These are small raised bed gardens, part of their purpose is to stabilize a hillside and keep tall grass from growing in places that are hard to mow.

Well, today's project is rejuvenating a window.  






The house was built in 1953 and those windows are 8 feet wide.  Two of them in one corner doesn't leave much to hold up the roof, especially as it's 'single wall' construction.  "Single wall" is an odd Hawaii construction method where the walls are made of vertical boards face nailed to the floor platform.  No insulation, no interior wall sheathing, just those vertical boards edge to edge.  The entire wall is just a 1" thick board, the electrical wires go in wooden channel made especially for this type of construction..  The horizontal stripes are structural 'belly bands' that hold the vertical boards together.  That pretty much means a lot of the trim is structural.  The roof is original from 1953 and is aluminum so it doesn't weigh much.

We have to get it ready for a renter right after Thanksgiving, good thing we're not planning much for Turkey Day this year.


----------



## Baymule

We went to Feed store, hour away, went to Walmart and TSC. Altogether got 1350 pounds Feed. BJ waited in the truck. Then home, lunch, unload Feed at Sheep barn, transfer Feed to mule and unload at horse barn. BJ got to fuel the truck from the farm tank and drive the mule. Now a shower for him, clean jammies and a nap in his recliner.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Election day. Orthodontic appt for my son then we hit the polling place. Tried to vote early last week but was too long of a line for my time frame I had available. But at least I only have to take one kid. And at 12 I think it's so something good for him to see the process. Need to get groceries too...
Horses behaved for their trims, Richie's hooves are growing down instead of out as much.   hoping we are over a hump in his hoof issues. No lameness for several weeks now. Sunset last night


----------



## Baymule

We early voted the day BJ got out of the hospital before we went home. I went inside and told them my husband just got released from the hospital after having hip replacement surgery and he wanted to vote. They brought a voting machine to the car and we both voted. Done. 

To everyone voting today, go vote!


----------



## Baymule

Finished my first cup of coffee. Gonna go start the big pots, canning chicken broth today. Our best customers and friends have Covid, they are doing ok. They are buying all the chicken breast I have, 21 pounds. Will leave it on their back porch on the table. Gonna give them some quarts of chicken broth too. Taking it to them at 10:00, will turn off burners while gone, resume when I get back home.


----------



## Mini Horses

Voted this morning!   No lines and only 3 deep inside.  Of course I am at a rural location and it is usually fairly steady but I've never seen a line of any real size....generally heaviest at way to and from work times.  TV shows me how lucky I am!!!   Plus only 2.5 miles away.  There has been a huge early voter activity this year.

Had a truck start issue but fixed that before...of course, duh!   Worked on the positive battery cable. Pretty chilly in upper 30s again.   Mid 60s expected.  We have sun!!! Yah!

So now I have the day to be able to do what rain and wind limited past few days.  I'm gonna have some leftovers from last night before anything else.   Chicken and dumplings plus brownies.  Had to make for oven put some heat into the house -- so a method to my indulgence!  Yes     took some of both to DD & DS...who were both around.   Used some of my previously canned chicken so it was a pretty quick meal.  That was great.

Need to make a quick run to town before I get involved with farm work.  Better go.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Mmmmmm,  coffee!  Arrgh!  My cup is empty.  (insert pause here)  Okay, now there's coffee in the cup, didya miss me?  

We voted weeks ago when we got our mail in votes.  The entire state is doing vote by mail.  They have drop off centers and I think a few in person voting places, but our local polling places aren't there anymore.  Used to be fun to hang out and chat with everyone else while voting, but no hanging out and chatting this year.

I am liking the vote by mail, though.  It's a whole different experience to be able to vote with a computer and ability to look stuff up instead of trying to remember each candidate's stance on any particular issue.  The other interesting thing about voting really early is not having to pay attention to political ads for the few weeks before the election.

Even if we were voting in person, we're the last state to vote so most times it's already decided before we get to the polls anyway.

Today will be another work on the windows day.  All this started because I wanted to hang some curtains.  Now I seem to be glazing windows and repairing the frame instead.  The windows seem to have previously been glazed with Bondo as well as some sort of tub caulking.  Glazing putting is cheap and easy, why didn't they just use glazing putty?

This whole house renovation has been a study of 'why did they do that?'  There was the hole in the bathroom where a chunk of 1/2" plywood was plopped over it and then the unlevel floor 'fixed' by putting tile over it.  The front porch post holding up the corner of the roof was in the way so it was just removed.  However, they forgot to put the anti-gravity unit under the roof cornice that the post was holding up.  The roof corner was down by about 4".  The big front windows originally didn't shut since the front post under the house had rotted out at the bottom so that was down by about 3".  They'd put the 4x4 post directly on concrete so moisture constantly wicked up into the end of the post and rotted.  That's like 'duh'!  It's been fixed and now the windows can move again although there's still a lot of window repair.

At some point the entire windward wall of the house (the end with the two bedrooms) was replaced and the nice double hung sash weight windows were replaced by louvers.  Which would be okay, except they were just kinda randomly stuck in the wall.  Not the same size, shape or even height of the other windows.  Not even matching window trim.  Arrgh!

It's just a rental so I didn't replace the louvers, but if it was a house we were going to live in, that whole side of the house would have been reframed most likely.  Well, off to go fix windows.  Wonder what interesting 'why did they do that?!' will show up today?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Niele da Kine said:


> Mmmmmm,  coffee!  Arrgh!  My cup is empty.  (insert pause here)  Okay, now there's coffee in the cup, didya miss me?
> 
> We voted weeks ago when we got our mail in votes.  The entire state is doing vote by mail.  They have drop off centers and I think a few in person voting places, but our local polling places aren't there anymore.  Used to be fun to hang out and chat with everyone else while voting, but no hanging out and chatting this year.
> 
> I am liking the vote by mail, though.  It's a whole different experience to be able to vote with a computer and ability to look stuff up instead of trying to remember each candidate's stance on any particular issue.  The other interesting thing about voting really early is not having to pay attention to political ads for the few weeks before the election.
> 
> Even if we were voting in person, we're the last state to vote so most times it's already decided before we get to the polls anyway.
> 
> Today will be another work on the windows day.  All this started because I wanted to hang some curtains.  Now I seem to be glazing windows and repairing the frame instead.  The windows seem to have previously been glazed with Bondo as well as some sort of tub caulking.  Glazing putting is cheap and easy, why didn't they just use glazing putty?
> 
> This whole house renovation has been a study of 'why did they do that?'  There was the hole in the bathroom where a chunk of 1/2" plywood was plopped over it and then the unlevel floor 'fixed' by putting tile over it.  The front porch post holding up the corner of the roof was in the way so it was just removed.  However, they forgot to put the anti-gravity unit under the roof cornice that the post was holding up.  The roof corner was down by about 4".  The big front windows originally didn't shut since the front post under the house had rotted out at the bottom so that was down by about 3".  They'd put the 4x4 post directly on concrete so moisture constantly wicked up into the end of the post and rotted.  That's like 'duh'!  It's been fixed and now the windows can move again although there's still a lot of window repair.
> 
> At some point the entire windward wall of the house (the end with the two bedrooms) was replaced and the nice double hung sash weight windows were replaced by louvers.  Which would be okay, except they were just kinda randomly stuck in the wall.  Not the same size, shape or even height of the other windows.  Not even matching window trim.  Arrgh!
> 
> It's just a rental so I didn't replace the louvers, but if it was a house we were going to live in, that whole side of the house would have been reframed most likely.  Well, off to go fix windows.  Wonder what interesting 'why did they do that?!' will show up today?


My first house was like that. Apparently the original owners wanted the layout just like their house back in Germany, and then it kept getting modified by each new owner, but diy and NOT to code or even common sense. I'm so glad I sold it and no longer have to deal with that. We made a bunch of repairs but it would have cost a fortune to fix it all.

Now I'm learning about modular homes, which apparently have particle board for subfloor, and no ducting for the furnace, just metal sheathing between the floor joists. Which is somehow accessible to rodents..


----------



## Baymule

I've lived in real nice houses and real terrible ones. Big, small, in good shape and almost falling down. 1 bathroom, no shower, space gas heater in one room that never heated the whole house, and leaky roof. Our old house that we sold 6 years ago was a 2500 square foot brick house with a 2 car garage, nice home. We bought this place, a double wide mobile home. @Larson Poultry Ranch I get it about the mice. Even had an exterminator plug up the holes under the house. It worked for about a year. Now I just toss rat poison under the house. I use Just One Bite and no more mousies.


----------



## Finnie

I voted today. DH and DS voted early and tried to get me to as well. Seems like there was a big push here for early voting. They had two locations, the courthouse and the fairgrounds. I would drive by and see huge lines out the doors. Traffic jams blocking the square from all the people trying to get to the courthouse. I said No Way. I will just wait because on voting day there will be no one left that needs to vote. And I was right! When I got to our usual polling place, there was NO LINE at all!! There was one person leaving the building, one person voting, and me. I’ve never seen anything like it. Best voting day ever!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning coffee is ready. Today I’m canning chicken backs, necks, skin, wing tips, hearts, gizzards and livers for the dogs. We mix it with their kibble and they slurp up every bite.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule. 
Speech then I guess we'll head to the farm. 
People are saying indiana is headed towards another lock down.... now that the elections are done...  so very tired of the government trying to control a virus by controlling people.


----------



## Baymule

The virus is bad, that’s a fact. When BJ was in the hospital with his hip replacement surgery, a nurse said the truth is that most of the deaths attributed to Covid were because of other health problems that Covid finished off. She said EVERY patient in our county that died of Covid was not just overweight, but grossly overweight. Add that to their already health problems and you have a storm. 

Now there are medications that work. Friends of ours have Covid right now. They were treated at the Emergency clinic with a cocktail of drugs and are kicking it. Sick? Oh sure. Feel bad? Yup. Coughing? Until their chest hurts. But they are not dying and they will get over this. 

Covid is the best reason I can think of to stay home, avoid crowds, take your vitamins, eat healthy and try to stay as healthy as you can. 

We are in for a hard winter. I don’t know that shut downs help, shut downs just hurt everybody. At the same time, people are stupid and gather in large numbers like there is no danger. People have to work to keep the bills paid, but please don’t be careless. I feel for the workers that are in the public and people not wearing mask breathing on them. I may get bashed for this, but wearing a mask helps to keep Covid from spreading. For me to wear a mask is a small thing if it keeps someone else from getting sick. Open the country, wear masks and stop acting stupid. I’d better shut up now.


----------



## promiseacres

I'm not saying it's not real. I just don't think it's controllable with shut downs, or even masks (90% of the masks are not worn correctly nor are "virus" proof)  I believe we've a set time to die and we can't change that. So we should be able to go about our life as best we know. The people who don't follow the guidelines won't even with a shut down and our police need to be taking care of other things. At this point I think most people have been at least exposed. But what else is real to me is the deep depression I get....and got last spring... I don't know how to get through that. I need to be able to meet with our co op friends and church....  and I can't imagine what the elderly are going through being locked away from their families.  I hate this attitude of being forced to avoid/distrust any and everyone. sorry my anxiety isn't doing well today.


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> so very tired of the government trying to control a virus by controlling people.



The problem is, people have been told what helps  to control the virus, but they refuse to do it. It's not like there is some other vector in play here, you catch Covid-19 from other people. And because it's not always obvious who has it, your best bet is to assume that everyone else is potentially contagious, and avoid as much contact as possible. Wear a mask, wash your hands, keep your distance - why is this so hard?



Baymule said:


> people are stupid and gather in large numbers like there is no danger.



*cough*Mr. President?*cough*

Charlotte, NC has had a "superspreader" event at a church that held their traditional "homecoming" event in mid-October. So far, there have been over 180 confirmed cases, and 5 deaths, directly connected to the event. The church has been ordered not to hold in-person services for at least two weeks to let the location and its membership (many of whom refused to get tested) cool down.

You could compare catching Covid-19 to playing Russian Roulette. It could be said that some people are playing with more than one round in the weapon (those with underlying health conditions) but nobody can say to an absolute certainty that they are playing with an unloaded gun. A lot of young and healthy people have very light cases, or no symptoms at all, but there have been just enough cases of young, healthy people dying to indicate that everyone needs to take this thing seriously. Just recently, a 19-year-old student at Appalachian State died, not directly of Covid-19, but of the  Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome that occasionally strikes children (and has recently been identified in adults, too) following a bout with SARS-CoV-2. Nothing about that kid's health or habits would have caused anyone to put him in an "at risk" group.





promiseacres said:


> my anxiety isn't doing well today.





I am a natural-born introvert. People exhaust me, but I need them to keep me on an even keel - the deep, dark places my mind wanders to when left on its own too long terrify me. 

So I hear you. The stress of this whole situation is something I have thought about a lot. How do you calculate the costs of something like this in everyday wear-and-tear on people's nerves, even the ones who stay healthy and employed?  I recently read an article that said that, in spite of a 16% reduction in traffic during the last 6 months, there has been an almost 10% increase in fatal accidents here in North Carolina. There's  less alcohol involved, but more excessive speed, and a 20% increase in people who weren't wearing a seatbelt. And I wonder - how much of this is acting out against the pressure of "you can't do this, you must do that?"


All I can say is, keep your head down, keep putting one foot in front of the other, and keep telling yourself, "we will get through this." And take care of those you love, and who love you.


----------



## Mini Horses

Masks are such a minimal inconvenience.  They don't always prevent spread but, surely help with the extent of spread of moist droplets....so a help, not prevention.  I feel help is better than nothing in close quarters...out in public...especially if coughing.   In my opinion we all need to be able to work and try to minimize the exposure we can.   Those with health issues already -- stay home!    There are way too many people with chronic health problems which, IMO, are because of unhealthy habits they embrace...who can stay home, too.

It is depressing when you cannot socialize!!     I live alone but still enjoy some talking with something besides a chicken or goat!   😁    my work does help with that -- in limited stores, with mask required, I will add.    It works for me.  

This morning was yet another with cold wake up temps.   Going to almost 70... I say that because it sounds more favorable than upper 60s.  .   But no rain, sunshine, mid 70s for next week and that all sounds agreeable to me!

Did very little yesterday.  Very windy until late day, almost dusk.  Limited what could be done outside.   I kept a lounge chair warm -- took a nap.  Need to get something crossed off my list today.  Hope abounds!  😁


----------



## thistlebloom

Here's the other side of this if you are open minded enough to read the entire article. Complete with footnotes citing the source of information.









						Masks Are Neither Effective Nor Safe: A Summary Of The Science
					

Print this article and hand it to frightened mask wearers who have believed the alarmist media, politicians and Technocrats in white coats. Masks are proven ineffective against coronavirus and potentially harmful to healthy people and those with pre-existing conditions.




					www.technocracy.news
				




An interesting excerpt from the article.
_However, Schlieren imaging showed that both surgical masks and cloth masks had farther brow jets (unfiltered upward airflow past eyebrows) than not wearing any mask at all, 182 mm and 203 mm respectively, vs none discernible with no mask.  Backward unfiltered airflow was found to be strong with all masks compared to not masking. _

and...


_The New England Journal of Medicine editorial on the topic of mask use versus Covid-19 assesses the matter as follows:_
_
“We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection.  Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 20 minutes).   The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal.  In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic.” (29)_


There is evidence also that the longterm use of masks damages brain cells and other body organs.  Look for a spike in dementia in 10 to 20 years. Children should absolutely never ever wear masks, their brains are growing and need every particle of oxygen from free breathing.

I have avoided getting into the virus debate, but I think this is important enough to take the shunning I'll get.


----------



## farmerjan

I am with you.  I also heard this morning as I was getting out of the truck, so am not sure of the complete  story, but that I think they said Australia, that people tested have been found to have antibodies after at least 6 months from known positive diagnosis of the covid.  Not saying that people cannot get re-infected, but so can someone get a second case of the flu.  I do not wear a mask except as required at the PT.  Don't see but about 50% of the people around here wearing them, and they are mostly all out of towners at the convenience store/truckstop nearby.  The employees wear them at most places because it is a government mandate but that is getting more and more lax as people are thinking that they need some exposure of some sort or it will never run it's course. 
As for all the different scenarios of how young people are 99 x less likely to get it, but there was this perfectly healthy 25 yr old that got it and died.... do people think that the same type thing never happens with other things like the flu????  Or a viral infection or just from an accident or anything.  I don't want to get it and die, but I also do not believe that it  is worth stopping the whole world for. And I am not going to crawl in a hole to keep myself "safe" and expect others to deliver to me things I need and have them have to be exposed to it. 
My 17 yr old niece , didn't feel good, found she had a form of cancer, treatments going really well, then got hit with an infection around her heart and she died before they even knew she had the infection, in the hospital, right there in front of my brother, when they were going to release her that day after the treatments. It was devastating, but **** happens to every single age group and every single family.  This was 10+ years ago.   
You can't pick your time.  And like @Baymule  said the nurses told her, the cases of where it is a CONTRIBUTING FACTOR is because in nearly every case, there were other underlying problems.  Mostly obesity that only adds to other health problems. Trying to stay as healthy and fit as you can is the best way to try to live a longer life, but it is  not a guarantee. . Wearing a mask is fine for those that feel more secure with it on, and for those that are possibly sick or feel they might be contagious.  The rest of us should be able to make decisions for ourselves.  Not someone telling me I have to if I go outside my door.


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't disagree with anyone.  I have to wear a mask at work -- store and employer agreement requiring.   If I go into any other store on a personal basis, I wear as stores require.  Otherwise none.  Goat auctions etc -- no one wearing.


----------



## Bunnylady

farmerjan said:


> people are thinking that they need some exposure of some sort or it will never run it's course.



My question is, if these individuals do happen to come down with symptoms of Covid-19, would these same people be OK with a doctor asking, "did you follow the guidelines? Have you at least_ tried_ to avoid getting sick?" and refusing to treat them, or even see them, saying, "you wanted to take your chances, so take them. Stay home, we'll send the coroner around if we don't hear from you in two weeks" if they say "no?" When New York was such a hot spot, doctors there were put in the horrible position of having to decide, "who do we try to treat, and who do we just try to keep unconscious until they die?" Some of the criteria that went into their decisions included probable quality of life after treatment, and whether the patient had someone who could provide care for the weeks or months they would still need it after they were discharged (assuming they survived).  We have this idea that, if you become sick enough, you get to see a doctor and maybe even get put in a hospital bed if you are that badly off,  but there are only so many doctors and so many hospital beds. While most people who test positive for Covid-19 don't get sick enough to warrant hospitalization, about one out of every 5 do (so, however unpleasant the experience of @Baymule's friends may be, if they are at home, they are among the "milder" 4 out of 5 cases). I hear things have gotten bad enough in several places that they have had to send patients to hospitals many hours away, even in nearby states, because there were more patients than they could handle locally. It is said that "herd immunity" needs at least 70-80% of the "herd" to be immune to be an effective deterrent to the spread of disease, and with approximately 328 million citizens in the USA, that means at least 230 million people will need to have effective levels of antibodies at any given time (though local population densities and social behavior will play a role). At the moment, even in places (like New York) where there have been high enough numbers to overwhelm the ability of the health care system to care for those that needed treatment, antibody testing has turned up levels nowhere near that needed to provide effective control (the highest has been about 22% so far). For naturally acquired immunity to have a hope of  helping, we are looking at something in excess of 40 million Americans that will be sick enough to require at least some time in a hospital because of Covid-19. How many of them can our health care system take care of at the same time? _That's _a lot of what the control measures are about - trying to slow this down enough that anyone who needs a higher level of care can get it.

How many doctors and nurses do you reckon are already suffering from PTSD as a result of what they've witnessed, and the choices they had to make?


----------



## farmerjan

New York had more than enough help offered and provided and that sorry gov turned it down and did not use it.  Don't  even start about that.  I have family in NY state,  more just over the border in southwest Ct. and other areas up there. There are way too many examples of the total mismanaged situation there.  Following the "guidelines" that several of my family have done has resulted in cases of covid anyway.  A really good friend is an EMT and has been so "over the end" of  following guidelines and still got it.  And she has not yet had a call that the actual patient tested positive. 
It is serious, but it has gotten to the point that there will never be an end to this as.... as soon as it does die down, there will be another "horrible disease" outbreak.  There are plenty of treatments that many doctors are trying to get out there in front of the public and they are being "squashed".  They didn't want to allow any treatments that weren't approved,  so many died because of that.  They didn't want to treat early, send them home and then if you get sick enough to need to be in the hospital, go there, get stuck on a ventilator and die anyway. Early treatment is the key but it has been put down because many of the protocols are not what the "experts" in research have said are what should be done.   I have family in the medical field.  I can tell you enough horror stories of stupidity that would turn your stomach.  How many videos of nurses that have been pulled, that tell of the terrible things they saw.  There are alot of very good, very overworked health care people.  Local here, they were laying off help due to no elected surgeries, and not enough "traffic" in the hospital with so much that had been transitioned to "covid care".  
A good friend has had it, here locally;  her son in Alaska had it.  He were getting his temp taken daily and swabbed twice a week.  He got it, and had to take a 2 week "paid leave", and now doesn't have to test anymore... No masks nothing now. 
The longer the shut down, the longer all this is going to drag out.  Herd immunity needs 40% before it starts to have trouble finding a ready host.... we need to either reach some of the herd immunity, or a vaccine;  it can lay dormant from what the latest research shows. So we may as well accept that it will always be something that will be around now, just like the flu.  Mutations have reached in the neighborhood of 23 strains I read recently.  So like the flu, any shot will only protect 10-40% if they hit the right mutation as being prominent that year.
Some people are going to have problems, some are going to die.  They die from every other thing too. It is a sad fact of life. But those that live are going to have to deal with the fallout of the country falling apart.  And it is going to be worse than what most people have any clue about.  Why are so many looking at becoming more independent and self-sufficient???  Because people know that there is a very bad wind coming across this country.  Not just financial but also health related. Being as healthy and as well developed an immune system as possible,  is going to be what saves many of us.


----------



## messybun

Bunnylady said:


> My question is, if these individuals do happen to come down with symptoms of Covid-19, would these same people be OK with a doctor asking, "did you follow the guidelines? Have you at least_ tried_ to avoid getting sick?" and refusing to treat them, or even see them, saying, "you wanted to take your chances, so take them. Stay home, we'll send the coroner around if we don't hear from you in two weeks" if they say "no?" When New York was such a hot spot, doctors there were put in the horrible position of having to decide, "who do we try to treat, and who do we just try to keep unconscious until they die?" Some of the criteria that went into their decisions included probable quality of life after treatment, and whether the patient had someone who could provide care for the weeks or months they would still need it after they were discharged (assuming they survived).  We have this idea that, if you become sick enough, you get to see a doctor and maybe even get put in a hospital bed if you are that badly off,  but there are only so many doctors and so many hospital beds. While most people who test positive for Covid-19 don't get sick enough to warrant hospitalization, about one out of every 5 do (so, however unpleasant the experience of @Baymule's friends may be, if they are at home, they are among the "milder" 4 out of 5 cases). I hear things have gotten bad enough in several places that they have had to send patients to hospitals many hours away, even in nearby states, because there were more patients than they could handle locally. It is said that "herd immunity" needs at least 70-80% of the "herd" to be immune to be an effective deterrent to the spread of disease, and with approximately 328 million citizens in the USA, that means at least 230 million people will need to have effective levels of antibodies at any given time (though local population densities and social behavior will play a role). At the moment, even in places (like New York) where there have been high enough numbers to overwhelm the ability of the health care system to care for those that needed treatment, antibody testing has turned up levels nowhere near that needed to provide effective control (the highest has been about 22% so far). For naturally acquired immunity to have a hope of  helping, we are looking at something in excess of 40 million Americans that will be sick enough to require at least some time in a hospital because of Covid-19. How many of them can our health care system take care of at the same time? _That's _a lot of what the control measures are about - trying to slow this down enough that anyone who needs a higher level of care can get it.
> 
> How many doctors and nurses do you reckon are already suffering from PTSD as a result of what they've witnessed, and the choices they had to make?


I understand what you are saying, but I have family who worked and is working in both Italy and American hot spots. It is not nearly as bad as the news says it is. The worst and most dangerous part of the virus is actually the genuine emergencies that are being ignored because they aren’t Covid. And I understand, Covid can be dangerous, but I’m talking bleeding, infections and the like. Far too many people were turned away because of fear of Covid and lost their lives because of fear of the virus when they shouldn’t have. They even stopped giving antibiotics after some surgeries for fear of weakening the immune system to Covid, which of course resulted in life threatening infections not related to Covid.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all! Coffee is ready. It's going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Co op then grab a load of hay.


----------



## Baymule

I have nothing on my list to do today. Nothing! There are lots of things I need to do, but I'm taking the day off and coasting. Dunno what I'll do, but there is no I MUST DO THIS NOW!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Take a nap later, Bay!     I have a couple times this week.  Felt good.  

Work at two stores today.  Setting up displays for some more cosmetics.  Many ladies have stopped the buy with all the stay home stuff.  But. Manufacturers had it all laid out months ago.   Hey, it's a paycheck.  

So I'm enjoying my coffee and relaxing somewhat before I head out.  I'll check with some egg customers in case they want any while I'm in their area.   Some of the ladies are doing their job and I give a pep talk daily!!   It's picking up but, still way more loafers than I want.  Some are older hens...but have been good layers!

Our weather is looking outstanding for next week.   Loving that.  Home a lot next week so I'd like to finish getting hay storage areas for this year ready, so I can fill up.  That will sure be  relaxing  -- seeing their coffers filled for winter.


----------



## thistlebloom

Go ride @Baymule !!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I reveled in doing nothing. I haven’t had a day like that in 4 months. Today BJ goes to the surgeon for a check up. Coffee is ready!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Watching a friends kids, speech and run to get feed, dog food, new collar. Getting the pup this weekend.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another fogged in day.    Like, you can't see but a couple hundred feet.   Warm though.

Slow start with this, so just relaxing because I can't change it.   Coffee is hot, help yourself.  I'm heading for more myself.   Need to have breakfast...decisions on what.

Had been planning to go to goat auction tomorrow and last night realized it's not this week, it's next week!   Bummer, I was sure ready for some fun diversion from all this election fiasco.  Nothing else happening around that I see.  So much cancelled with Covid.  I found a swap about 40 miles away...may go just to walk and talk chicken, goat, rabbit, farming, etc.  Good networking as it's not my general area.  I need to do more of that.   Seems to be a once a month effort that's been begun this past summer.  Need to check it out.  Need to connect more.      I'll plan to go.  Better take a couple folded cages along, In case.  😁


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> .motor most costly part. May find one from something else???


Anything special about the motor? Maybe you could find one at the "junk yard".



Mini Horses said:


> Of course, I had not charged batteries for drill, so by hand.



No way I'd want to do that!



Niele da Kine said:


> Yup, now is the time to plant the cool season crops.
> 
> 
> 
> Niele da Kine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I carefully chicken proofed the garden and planted corn, beans, watermelon, beets and lettuce.
Click to expand...

Those are cool season crops? They would be warm weather here up in the cold northeast. 



Niele da Kine said:


> "Single wall" is an odd Hawaii construction method


Odd indeed, I hope no hurricanes pay a visit!


----------



## Mini Horses

Don't know what motor it requires.   Only posted the info to do -- not doing it I hope  😁

Wasn't bad on the screws by hand -- hammer & nail to get a hole, then put screw in with screwdriver.  Sure glad only one panel tho. . I did charge the rascal!!!! Ready for a couple others to fix spots that need a tighten.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Chores then to the farm. DH is plowing some of the hay fields. Kid's and I going to pick up the bricks from the chimney. And maybe work on plaster I guess. DH plans on being out there all day. Made arrangements to get the puppy tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It sounds like a good day. I hope y’all get to work on the inside of the house this winter. Are y’all at the point of rewiring and plumbing yet? 

Yesterday after we got home from BJs Dr appointment and running errands, we both took a nap. LOL I’ve taken the last two days off, time to get outside and get going. Got a post that 2 gates latch onto to close them, it’s broke off at the ground and barely standing. Need to replace it. I want to build a pallet creep feeder for the 2 lambs. They are my experimental lambs for me to learn how to build a creep feeder. And I need to pitchfork out the remnants of the round bale and get another one. I’ll get BJ outside for awhile. He can pull staples out of the broken post and help set the new one.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yet another morning of fog.  Much heavier today.  But see sun out there so should burn off faster than yesterday.   Coffee is good this morn!   I find my body being more in sync with no DS and personal wake ups, etc.   

Chicken swap today that I want to investigate but, fog is bad and widespread.   If it gets too late, no need to go.    up early, had breakfast and ready....

I swear proofreading this darned spell check crap is a pain!   Not just spelling but, totally different words!!!!!!  How can I turn it off?    Last week I apparently touched a spot unknowingly and it began reading to me. .  Couldn't cut it off...didn't know how!  Need some lessons.  😁.


----------



## Baymule

Smart phones make me feel stupid.


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> Not just spelling but, totally different words!!!!!! How can I turn it off?


You can turn autocorrect off, it’s in the settings somewhere. But however annoying mine is to me, I’ve gotten spoiled by all the words it fixes correctly, and I didn’t like having mine turned off. I do wish there was a setting where it would fix misspellings, but not edit correct words that it thinks you didn’t mean to write. When it changes a word that I spelled correctly really makes me mad. I mean really! How often do I manage to hit all the right keys, and then I STILL have to redo it?!
I’ve been experimenting with swipey text. It amazes me how accurate that is! But it’s just not second nature to me, so I don’t practice it enough.

Done with my second cup of coffee, and have used up more than my allotment of time posting in the different sister sites. Today’s work is to prepare for the Bird Fair tomorrow. I have been breeding budgies (that’s parakeets, if you didn’t know) for about 10 years. I have a website and I sell most of my birds from home, but I also take them to the quarterly bird fairs that the caged bird club here holds. Because of COVID, the May and August fairs were cancelled. I have about 20 birds to take this time. It could go one of two ways. 1) Bird buyers will be so glad to have the fair open again that they will buy up every bird in the place, or 2) Bird producers will have spent the COVID months breeding like crazy and flood the market, so that there won’t be enough buyers to go around. You never know with these bird fairs. Sometimes I sell everything I take, sometimes I bring them all back home with me.

So today’s job is to make sure I have enough clean display cages and figure out which birds will be in each one. And clean some used cages for selling, and get my van ready for loading in the morning. Weather is supposed to be great tomorrow, so no worries about the birds catching a chill. It’s an hour drive to the site. Nice day today, too, for using the hose.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH go most of the plowing done, just a bit more today. 
Kids and I cleaned up the bricks and picked up roots and trash. Kids thought it great fun to run and hide on the newly plowed soil.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I got to clean out the space for the Sheep hay bale this morning. It’s a tight fit, so I have to scrape it back down to dirt between each round bale. I usually put it in the barn and lot for them to pee and poop on it. Easy made compost! Got a lot of laundry to do.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
got the plowing done. Then picked up our new pup. Kids named him Cowboy


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm start at 65 and heading to mid 70s.        nice day for a few more outside jobs.

Lady coming to get a roo in couple hrs.   My ground spread rye seed is sprouting well....that's a positive thing!   Weather and good rain has made my "little late" planting work.  Thank you, Mother Nature.   After sprouting it's ok to grow in colder temps.   Drill seeding would be preferred....maybe next year.

Need to make a feed run. Will do after roo gone.    Another coffee now....have some!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I slept until 6! Today we go get my new phone activated. DD got a deal on up grades for all of us. New shiny G5 phones that are practically guaranteed to make me feel stupid. I tried to transfer pictures from my phone to my computer last night, but all I succeeded in doing was to create an album file on my phone. How did that happen? Bewildered. Taking laptop and phone to local computer shop and get him to make the transfer. Then I’ll have to muddle through the new phone. 

Going to be in the high 70’s today. I sowed 50# rye grass seed yesterday and got another 50# to do today, plus 50# of crimson clover. It’s been dry, sure need rain!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Smart phones make me feel stupid.


Me too!


----------



## Baymule

The New Phone is on the arm of my chair. The transfer ported over 500+ pictures, most of which I deleted long ago. WTH? I didn't WANT them! But I sure got them back! It was $30 at the computer shop to transfer the pictures and for the life of me, I don't know how the heck he did that, and I watched! I had BJ's Dr appointments, dates that Ringo bred ewes, other important stuff on the notes app and that didn't get transferred either---BUT I made a document last night on the laptop and copied it all down, now I have to enter it back in the phone, Sigh..... Things are different, the same, in other places, extra crap that I don't want and stuff I know nothing about.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Once upon a time my DH decided to update my phone for me.  I ended up with all HIS contacts all his notes, all his messages all his call history and a whole lot of stuff that made him nervous, lol!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
64° another nice day. 
But back to school and clean rabit cages, nedd to get groceries....no more playing hooky.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for coffee. I woke up at 2AM and went bank to sleep sometime after 4. No real plans for today but I’m sure I’ll think of something.


----------



## promiseacres

Supper was some home cured ham and canned green beans. Not too bad. 
Brought in firewood today... will probably start the Woodburner the end of the week. Today was /should be the last of the record high temps for November.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  and you have experienced reasons why I do not want to see my poor little flip phone die!  I have enough issues with those auto computer updates!!!!       in fact my old desk computer has "an issue" with turning on....using the ipad/ tablet ???...whatever it is...and it's useful, portable but, restrictive in some ways.   Plus annoying with corrections!   

Been a good weather day. Good week of weather but, coming to an end...rains.   I'm ok with some rain, just not days of it.    Even the weather people are saying "who knows" because the front from the north and storm from south may or may not meet up.  I'd prefer they have a blind date elsewhere...then there's the part of one and then the other s after, making several days of wetness.  .  Well, the new rye seed will like it.  Feed is stocked up -- it will be ok.  A wet ok.  At least no fog.


Eta.. darned auto correct....it's one front from north and storm from south that may collide......who knows what my "ghost writer/corrector" was thinking.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> will probably start the Woodburner the end of the week.


I'm getting close to that as well, later this year than usual since I'm a bit short on wood. Holding off for colder weather to set in since once I start it I pretty much have it running 24x7 until spring.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> I'm getting close to that as well, later this year than usual since I'm a bit short on wood. Holding off for colder weather to set in since once I start it I pretty much have it running 24x7 until spring.


us too


----------



## Baymule

I miss a wood burning heater.


----------



## thistlebloom

We have a little woodstove, heats our little house. Start it up in the morning, let it die overnight. 
DH says after getting all that wood in the shed cut, split , and stacked he hates to burn it. A full woodshed is a pretty sight, but the heat it gives is prettier to me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
We have plenty, just most needs split. New neighbors have our splitter... hoping they'll be finished with it soon. We have some split but need to get on it since we'll burn 24/7 until March. 
Need to get groceries and the rabbit cages have to get cleaned...


----------



## Mini Horses

Had wood heat for years and learned to hone the air flow to a range of perfection.  Now, I am not wanting to worry with wood issues.  But it was great heat!  I'd do it if needed but,not of work.  Still help DD get hers worked up some days.  Splitter is worth gold.   

Lovely and warm out.  Almost 70 and going to 80.  Yes!  But, rain also arriving.  Can't have it all.   I just keep saying -- grass grows with this, less hay for now.  It mellows my annoyance with the inconveniences.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I slept late again. I guess my brain is telling me not to pop up at 5 AM because I don’t have any pile of things to do. And I guess I’ve been sleep deprived and needed to catch up.


----------



## Mini Horses

No excuse needed!   Sleep in all ya want.  Some weeks I feel like I just want to jump up, others, not so much.  Know what?   It's ok.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I miss a wood burning heater.


So get one 



promiseacres said:


> We have plenty, just most needs split.


Um, what kind of wood is this? If it is harwood and isn't split yet it surely won't be dry enough to burn properly for some months.


----------



## Baymule

There is nowhere to put one. The living room/dining area are both small and not wood burning heater friendly.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> So get one
> 
> 
> Um, what kind of wood is this? If it is harwood and isn't split yet it surely won't be dry enough to burn properly for some months.


A little bit of this and that. I think most of what we have now is oak, we reserve softwood for camping.   Most was cut/dropped last spring or before then  cut into chunks. It dries as is, we split as we can. DH always mentions splitting it through the summer... but we rarely get around to it. We do have a big pile split. But a bigger pile that needs split. It works. DH has a waiting list to get trees dropped. Most are dead or dying. So they dry fast.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
28° today
Co op and have to get those cages cleaned...
Need to get some potatoes cut up for some potatoes soup for supper. Will use the crockpot.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. 28 degrees is the deep of winter for us! At the worst, it may last a week or so before it warms up. Or we may have dips into the twenties but they don't stay there long. A few winters ago, it got down in single digits, it was snow and ice everywhere. It is in the 40's outside now, but will hit the high 70's today.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have rain here.  Lots!  Started late yesterday, going thru tomorrow, maybe more? Very heavy during night.  I moved a couple hundred pounds of hay to horse trailer next to goat barn yesterday in preparation for room service to them.   

There is a cold front NW and moving along to my area.  Appears we will get some close to frost temps very soon.  Traditionally it's about that time but day temps should stay in 50-60s for another month.   Hate to see cold.  Not a fan!  Gotta buck up and do whatever I need.

While it's a pretty dead issue right now, I'd sure welcome another stimulus check.  😁  it would warm my thoughts in the middle of the cold mess.   Guess a lotto ticket would result in same chances of a win.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all. We still are in the 80s here. Suppose to drop down to the 70 after this weekend but its not suppose to last long. Here we dong normally get cold until at or.after Christmas. Have to clean the house today, also have school to do with the kids. Dh has been busy so havent got to see him much.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all. We still are in the 80s here. Suppose to drop down to the 70 after this weekend but its not suppose to last long. Here we dong normally get cold until at or.after Christmas. Have to clean the house today, also have school to do with the kids. Dh has been busy so havent got to see him much.


Where you been? Been missing you. Have y'all moved or found any possibilities?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We are watching some land. Honestly I been baking, cooking, gardening, fall cleaning. Going through things. Just all around crazy lol, been a bit of an adjustment with three doing school instead of one. The boys are both doing some school one more painting, playdoh ect the other has work books. We trying to get ready to move but.mostly we are just saving right now. I am waiting for a part of my washer machine to come in. The water pumped died so I figure out a temporary solution so I could still use it lol. My washer will drain using the drain line with gravity. So I just have the drain line  above the basket while washing and For draining I run it to a pipe out the cat door and it works. That and I need to a either see if I can fix my stove one burner doesnt work another likes to go on high heat even when set a medium either that or I ll buy a used one.  Just been keeping busy.


----------



## farmerjan

Having rain;   started Tues eve, 1 inch wed @ 9a.m..  Showers off and on wed and then started in with ligthning and some thunder wed eve.  Had a total of 3.1 inches as of 9 a.m.  this morning - Thursday.  Raining still but lighter.  Suppose to have some off and on then ending later.  Pretty wet out there some flooding.  At least the temps have stayed in the 60's for the last 48 hours so not as miserable as if it was in the 40's.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee, I'm having a third! I need to shift into winter gears now that I don't have to leave to work. Tempting to sit and drink coffee, but I'm determined to get a lot of indoor organization done this winter. 
And I could always get my tax stuff done before it becomes a last minute crisis 😄. I really loathe paperwork...


----------



## messybun

You know it’s around thanksgiving when there is a random turkey trying to hide in a ditch.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan how were your chickens this morning?


----------



## farmerjan

Wet, bedraggled a little.  All came running for feed, feeders were out.  I put some sections of feed out on the ground so they could all get some, then dumped feed into the feeders.  Got to go get more and will get some shavings to put in shelter as the leaf/grass is just getting smushy.  Plus they do very little scratching around so the manure just sits on top.  Got to get a rake to stir it up some, so that it doesn't get a layer on top with the manure..... they are definitely not very smart.  But they are doing okay considering.  Have lost a few more, but the ones running around are looking pretty hardy now.  I would rather lose them now, before there is much feed in them, and get down to the hard core healthier ones....Next time around I will be in a much better shape to get them.  Not going to get any through the winter if the knees are done.  So, get this group under my belt, and then go from there.  Plus, this is a different place that I got them from,  so you get different "bugs"......Considering they got the worst possible start with the pouring rain the next day in the trailer, and the cold wind......


----------



## Baymule

They at least sound like they are settling in. They may not be the smartest things, but I have found them to have good dispositions. Throw that many chickens of any other breed together and they would peck each other to death.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, another beautiful day! Gonna go to insurance office and check out medicare supplements.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks. 
Finally got rabbit cages cleaned. 
School and regular stuff. Maybe we'll work horses this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee welcome today.  I'm working a store not in my normal area today, hope it's not a hot mess!  There are some, this time of year, that have had reps quit.  This may be one     I'm working several late jobs today.

News this AM had some area in NC that had heavy flood damage from this heavy rain.  Didn't get the exact location but hope our NC family isn't there.   It's a serious situation, roads and bridges collapse.   Add these things to increasing Covid -- huge concerns.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Maizy decided Ranger is ok and that he's actually  a good playmate.   
Chores then a gun shop...  
Hoping to get the woodburner going. Get over to the farm.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. You are going to have a farm day! Little by little and before you know it, it will be ready for move in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had a hard time going to sleep but, once there, slept well.   Coffee just freshly done.  It's real good, have some!   Just sipping along and contemplating my day off.   It's pretty wet with all the rains earlier in week, heavy dew but, the sun is making a glorious appearance.  Should dry up nicely in a few hours.

Pondering what I'll need and be able to do in next few days, farm wise...couple post holes to dig, it may be a touch too wet still.  Standing water gone but wet several inches down.  I'll figure it out.   

This is goat auction day.      so I do plan to go there.  I deserve a vacation day!    I'll socialize, network, maybe buy something.  Never know what will show up.  Fun day.  I won't be a seller today.


----------



## Baymule

Still sitting here drinking coffee and "talking" on the forums. LOL Guess I need to get moving pretty soon.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Here lately I haven't had any "I must get this done NOW" chores to do. Kinda nice, but kinda at a loss. Hmmmm...... there is the house to clean...... nah, that's no fun. Maybe I'll spend time in the garden doing clean up. I have plenty to do, just nothing that I have to do NOW. Ahhhh...... I can slide off into the abyss of procrastination.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks! The cinnamon rolls are in the oven. 
Got the woodburner going.  very nice to not want layers on in the house.  
Church then ...farm ? Idk... we'll see. 
Sold another bunny yesterday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same coolish start and warming nicely.   Loving it.   I am lazily drinking coffee, knowing I have 5 days to do as I please, with good weather!    Went to auction yesterday.  Spent $12.50, although I tried to throw more out there.   Couple goats I wanted but, held off.  How good was that??!!

Got name & number from breeder and will buy but, straight from farm.  Some kids arriving soon and will look.  No rush, especially with winter coming on.   He has an awesome buck, so....want to consider there.

I did buy a walk behind mower, with bagger, great shape...$10. have a few tight places to mow and can't get rider in, larger than wanted for a weed whacker.  No one wanted it. Easily a $100 + mower.  Right up there with the $10 battery weed eater I got last month!!!! 😁. Oh, yeah, $2.50 for an air paint sprayer -- still in orig sealed plastic.  Gonna get out there and use the mower in a few....the sprayer a surprise,  that can use on this porch job this month.  A paint brush costs more....already have air compressor, as most farms do for flat tire issues!


----------



## Mini Horses

My cheap mow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a great deal! Enjoy using your new toy, lol.


----------



## farmerjan

NICE MOWER !!!!!!  That was not a good buy, that was a STEAL !!!!! Great deal.  
I need to come down and go to the auction with you....... would be fun.  
Always great to make contacts too.  Might be a good way to get numbers down if you are not wanting to raise them up to sell or butcher....
 That is how we got on the deal with the guy who raises heifers to sell.  Ability to buy back our own if we want..... he was buying at a sale(auction) son was at and he went up to him and asked him and they got into a deal after that.  Bought some of ours and said they did good the following spring when he sold them, started buying more and then we got on the how about we buy these particular ones back from you.... like custom raising but we actually sell to him and then buy back for going price which ones we want....


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I can slide off into the abyss of procrastination.



Lol! That's my predicament every fall when the work for dollars ends. I have time to stare off into space...
This year I'm fighting the drift into inertia, so proud of my adultness this past week! Got the kitchen cabinets washed down and my excess clothing I don't wear thinned out and bagged up. Next week on to the garage to make room for a second vehicle.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. We got some carpet pulled up in the farmhouse kitchen yesterday. Will go out today and get it in the dumpster. It was too windy yesterday. Had two plastic barrels blow through the fence to the neighbors ditch about 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Today I run the gauntlet of shopping for kid toys. 3 different walmarts show to have the items I want, of course different ones at different stores in 3 different towns. Wish me luck! And we got BJ's new phone so we got to go get it turned on, transferred and blah, blah, blah. He still hasn't sent to my phone the videos he wants to keep, so his phone may not get turned on today. If he will send me the videos, I can send them back to him when his new phone gets turned on. Eh. Gonna be a fun day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. DH has training 90 minutes away so up early. 
Yesterday we got the carpet put in dumpster, a  truck load of hay brought home and a warm place for the outdoor cat set up. 
Today I have a dental appt, just a cleaning.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! Watching the sun come up, was 38 degrees! Going to warm up to the high 70's. You got carpet in the dumpster! That has got to feel good. Are y'all going to put down more carpet or refinish the floors beneath?

Score! I found the 2 scooters and the 2 roller skates and only had to go to 2 walmart stores! The canning lids that showed to be in stock, of course, were not there. Now we only have to come up with 2 White Elephant gifts and a charm for the oldest granddaughter's bracelet and we are done. We go all out on the kids, grown ups do a White Elephant gift. Trying to buy for everyone is expensive and ridiculous, everyone has everything they need so why keep buying a bunch of stuff? 

Today we will go get BJ's new phone turned on and mail off the trade-ins. More fun.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold and turned windy today.  Very chilly.  Tonight supposed to be down in the mid 20's.   Then a warming trend towards the end of the week.  
Going to make a major grocery store run in a couple of days.  I hate going and have just decided that I will get it done and get some more stuff "stashed".   Worrying about what is going to happen with all the BS and the election mess.  I hopefully will be getting the floor sanding done this weekend and into early next week.  Found a different person that will sandwich me inbetween a couple  of other jobs..... so if the original one doesn't call me back tomorrow.... then I will call him and cancel and go with the new guy.  He said he can come Friday aft...... been waiting for over a month for the other guy.
I want to get things moved and waiting for the sanding mess to be done has been a big holdup.


----------



## Baymule

We went to the local AT&T store to get BJ's new phone turned on and his contacts transferred over. I gave the wrong password, the tech told us it locked up the phone, AT&T would call us tomorrow. Then he was pretty much through with us. No contacts moved to the new phone. It sounded funny, but we are tech ignorant, and said we would come back tomorrow. Talked to our daughter, she looked at our phones and said that guy somehow reported the phone lost and that is why it locked up.   THAT'S why he wanted us out of there! I'm mad.

So we have to go to Tyler Thursday and we will go to the AT&T store there and get someone that knows what the heck they are doing to fix things.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Baymule said:


> We went to the local AT&T store to get BJ's new phone turned on and his contacts transferred over. I gave the wrong password, the tech told us it locked up the phone, AT&T would call us tomorrow. Then he was pretty much through with us. No contacts moved to the new phone. It sounded funny, but we are tech ignorant, and said we would come back tomorrow. Talked to our daughter, she looked at our phones and said that guy somehow reported the phone lost and that is why it locked up.   THAT'S why he wanted us out of there! I'm mad.
> 
> So we have to go to Tyler Thursday and we will go to the AT&T store there and get someone that knows what the heck they are doing to fix things.


You should ask to fill out a customer review survey on that employee, or at least speak to a manager about it. That's terrible service and he took advantage of your lack of technology know how to get away with not doing his job. I hope you can get the phone info transferred over.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on
Didn't get much farm stuff done yesterday, but my teeth are cleaned and had a nice visit with my friends who watched the kids. 
Then spent the evening trying to figure out where or what happened to an amazon package. They refunded the $ & said it was stuck. But they won't cancel it..... am pretty much over them. They have 48 hours to figure it out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ooooh....new phones and no tech....same here with tec, just no new phone!   😁  I get into enough trouble with this tablet.  Sometimes I stumble into things on it.  Used to have some classes at local comm college...not now with Covid....like the "for dummies" but in person you can ask questions!

Someone told winter to visit.   It's 32 out there and windy!  .  Crap.   Glad I got all my winter farm stuff washed up about 6 wks ago.   They say warms back up before weekend.   If this is my test day for bad weather, I failed and will wimp out.   Not ready for this.

Instead, I'm going to a store my DM needs to have worked.   Some extra $$ in my paycheck will be nice because this is our slow down season.   Another week or two and will only work 8-10 hrs a week, max.  Occasionally a store gets a total renovation but it's a hit and miss thing.   So a lot of free time in winter.  Used to do a lot of food demos then, none now.   I'll practice retirement.  .


----------



## Bruce

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> You should ask to fill out a customer review survey on that employee, or at least speak to a manager about it.


I agree with Larson, don't let that person get away with fraudulent actions. Someone needs a head clearing and maybe a new job. Customer service jobs are for people who CARE about the customer.



Mini Horses said:


> Someone told winter to visit. It's 32 out there and windy!


Oh, WARM there! It is 17°F and windy here. Of course, given your location I suspect 32°F this time of year is unusually cold.


----------



## messybun

Bruce said:


> I agree with Larson, don't let that person get away with fraudulent actions. Someone needs a head clearing and maybe a new job. Customer service jobs are for people who CARE about the customer.
> 
> 
> Oh, WARM there! It is 17°F and windy here. Of course, given your location I suspect 32°F this time of year is unusually cold.


Umm, no thank  you! Brr


----------



## promiseacres

Are y'all going to put down more carpet or refinish the floors beneath? 
@Baymule
Well I still have linoleum pulled up and underneath it's just plywood... both the living room and the dining has very nice looking wood around the edges then more plywood in the middle. So I hope to put some type of laminate in the downstairs. DH wants carpet upstairs... Not sure I agree but with the lead paint on all the upstairs floors it may be the best/easiest option. The pantry has/had 5 layers of carpet and linoleum....   then more painted floors.  Very glad there was only one layer in the kitchen.


----------



## Baymule

Too bad there isn't old hardwood floors beneath. The plywood in the middle sounds like the original floors rotted out. Too bad. Laminate flooring de-laminates, don't use it. Under the layer of formica like top is medium density fiberboard. it gets wet, it comes apart. Ask me how I know! Go with either tile, wood or the PVC flooring. 

Thanks for the coffee, spent some time reading on Yahoo news and Epoch News. I'm not any smarter for it. The local AT&T store is some sort of franchise, their service sucks. If we go to Tyler to the REAL AT&T store, their service is excellent. Just didn't want to spend the major part of the day on it, but that's what it will take. Since we have to be in Tyler tomorrow, we'll make it a day.


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly here this morning.... 26 at the old house.  Going to move the recording thermometer up to the new house if I can remember the next couple of days.  The wind has died down, just a light breeze that is normal for up here. CHILLY WILLY.  The chickens were all still in the shelter or outside along the side of it in the sun.  Waterers iced but they had pecked through some of it so were okay.  Hose is crackly but it will thaw here shortly.  I will fill them before I go to test this afternoon.  I may unhook it and drain it so that tomorrow it won't take so long to be able to water.  Tonight is supposed to be the coldest so far, then a warming trend.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Not sure I agree but with the lead paint on all the upstairs floors it may be the best/easiest option.


Has it been tested? It very likely IS lead but I think I'd test it before deciding what to do. I pulled out layers and layers of wood plank, shims, and at least 5 layers of sheet flooring (which said in BOLD caps "NOT LINOLEUM" suggesting it was better than that stuff) in what is now the laundry room. From the looks of things there was probably a wood cookstove in there way back when. Underneath it all was a painted hardwood floor still in good shape (unlike the stuff above) which I pulled out assuming it was lead paint. The carpenters later told me that given the age of the house the paint might not have been lead based. Too late. 



Baymule said:


> Too bad there isn't old hardwood floors beneath. The plywood in the middle sounds like the original floors rotted out.


I think it was common for "better off than poor but not rich" people to put in a plywood floor with plank wood around the outside as an accent. Likely the plywood was covered with a rug.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jet stream dipped big time, making it some cooler than usual.  It isn't colder than our usual winter...excepting the usual 2 wks of horrid we sometimes get.  They say 48 is our aver Jan daytime temps.    I'm thinking that's a little higher than truth.   But 40 may be closer...what's a little difference between friends?    Sure is a whole lot warmer than many of you experience.   62 is normal aver for now.

Not wanting any colder area!!!


----------



## Baymule

Our daughter and family live in Odessa, Tx. They are right up against Midland, surrounded by hot spots, Amarillo, Lubbock, El Paso. Midland has brought in refrigerated trucks to hold the bodies of the dead. Midland refuses to enforce any mask mandate.

So this is where it gets real. Our 13 year old granddaughter sat between 2 kids in school, in multiple classes, both of whom have Covid. Granddaughter was wearing a mask, so she is still allowed to go to school. The CDC said she may still catch Covid.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I'm sorry


----------



## Baymule

Pray that she doesn't get sick or if she does, it is a light case.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She is sure in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Pray that she doesn't get sick or if she does, it is a light case.


absolutely we will! 
at this point I don't see how we can avoid being exposed. DH came home... a guy was at his class yesterday, left early and wore a mask but had been exposed. So did all the guys that were at the sprayer class get exposed?


----------



## Mini Horses

In early spring my DGD was told a person on er work team tested positive and she was put on 2 wk quarantine...they even pd her!   But that meant my DD had to do same.  Thankfully, neither got sick.   Both wore masks at work.

I agree, at some point we will be exposed.   We can take precautions which will help lessen the risks.  You pray all goes well.

Prayers for your GD...hoping she stays clear!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Decent temps but windy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Frost!!!  We have frost!  Heavy and white.     .  It's official....cold is here.  It's a bummer. . I even ran a small heater last night.  First time this year.  Well, heater will be mostly off as I plan to throw a roast in the oven.


----------



## Baymule

PA the guy in your DH class had been exposed? Or actually did have Covid? If he had just been exposed, it is highly likely that your DH is safe.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> PA the guy in your DH class had been exposed? Or actually did have Covid? If he had just been exposed, it is highly likely that your DH is safe.


They said several of his (this guy was at the class) family that he'd been in contact with had it. so he was just exposed.... as of Tuesday.  It sounds like this guy will be tested... am guessing if he is positive all the guys at the "class" will be needed to be tested also. They decided that the class should continue at the home shops, it was via the internet anyways they were just in a group setting as they needed access to a particular sprayer and there was only one available for the company. I'm not too worried... just tired of the hassle.  I need a break.... I do on a normal basis but it feels impossible to get a break in this new world. I love my kids but this 24/7 plus the worries on top.... I'm tired. I really was praying we'd have a semi normal holiday season... now it seems impossible. We usually have Thanksgiving with DH's family and I don't know if that's going to happen.  I don't believe we're promised tomorrow in any case, so we should live TODAY to the fullest. But how to do that when people are afraid of a virus we can't control.  I suppose this is TMI and shouldn't be on the coffee thread but oh well. hope everyone stays safe and has a good day.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Our 13 year old granddaughter sat between 2 kids in school, in multiple classes, both of whom have Covid. Granddaughter was wearing a mask, so she is still allowed to go to school.


She should get tested given the close proximity. Were the Covid positive kids wearing masks? If so your GD's risk is much lower.  



promiseacres said:


> so he was just exposed.... as of Tuesday.


If he was exposed on Tuesday and your DH was in his presence Wed I think he is fairly safe. It takes a couple of days for the virus to multiply to the point of transmission. I'd be more worried if the guy was exposed last Fri or Sat.

Yep, 24x7 with anyone day after day, week after week can get old. Especially when you have to deal with schooling. DD2 is here 24x7 though she did go to an optometrist appointment yesterday. She hasn't gone anywhere for so long her car battery was dead when I swapped the summer/winter tires on Monday. But she hides in her room most of the time so less "too close too much" there.


----------



## Baymule

PA you can vent here any time. Every one is under pressure, worried and with kids, that is multiplied. You got friends here, we will listen.
@Bruce I don’t know if the other kids were wearing a mask or not. I’m pretty sure the school mandates it.


----------



## messybun

This is probably an unpopular opinion. But mask mandates are proven to be useless. Covid is a small virus that easily travels through masks. Far more importantly, the death rate is very low. Even among at risk people you are looking at 1 in 1000 or less. Almost exactly the same numbers as this year’s flu. No one wants covid. But might I suggest that the media is using this virus to force people to live in fear and blindly follow any illegal regulations that they throw out there? I believe everyone is so sick of this, we just want the pandemic to end. But the government has taken huge leaps that they shouldn’t have been allowed to, all in the name of our safety. Our safety from a virus that has over a 98% recovery rate at even the most liberal rates. The vaccine that they are pushing has been pushed through the system so fast that the proper safety trials haven’t been done, and people are getting severely sick from them, but the drug companies have been told that they will be protected from any law suits. That scares me. In NY and CA especially there are people coming forward whose families are starving, because of covid. The government has forced most small businesses to shut down, and that has led to families forced into starvation, homelessness, poverty of every variety. All in the name of our safety? Before you bash me, ask yourself, how would a worldwide fear help anyone in government gain power? As a side note, have you noted how fast anything that doesn’t go with the narrative is taken down from large sites, such as video sharing sites and social medias.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am concerned for the economic problems from all of this -- business closures, job losses, resulting inability to have shelter and food.  Wearing a mask did not cause that.  While not perfect, they do help transmission.  Its like a strainer, some foods slide thru, generally not all....dirty?  Wash it!   Same with washing hands and stay home if sick..that is true with even the common cold.   Nothing is perfect but, 50% is better than nothing.

As to the vaccines...yes, rushed.  But I have not heard or seen any evidence of many of the testers getting severely sick.      will I take it?  Heck, I've never even had a flu shot.  Take a guess....?    I agree that the numbers of cases are askew. You know some have tested multiple times and are counted every time.    For some, it is not severe, others it is.  It is a fact the hospitals are full of sick people.  I agree no one wants to report numbers on sick and recovered.  Where's the sale in that????

The media will report whatever sensation is happening, usually with extremes.  

I don't feel your opinion is unpopular or otherwise.  Just your opinion.  We all have them.

The one I think everyone shares is ---- enough already!!!!  Bring back normal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

messybun said:


> The vaccine that they are pushing has been pushed through the system so fast that the proper safety trials haven’t been done, and people are getting severely sick from them,


Do you have a link to evidence of this?  I haven't heard anything about it and I'd like to be informed. 



Mini Horses said:


> While not perfect, they do help transmission.


Absolutely.  While most say that the virus is miniscule and can go through the fabric what they are not taking into consideration is that the virus is carried in moisture droplets.  The moisture droplets are what is stopped by the mask.  That's why it's better to have a mask with multiple layers and to keep your hands off of it!


----------



## farmerjan

There will be no return to what we called normal.  This is the "new normal" and the bs that goes along with it.   I don't see where the masks have helped at all because so many of the places that are getting into some real high "numbers" are the very places that the "lockdowns"  and masks and all that were pushed more.   We are going to have to get exposed or get the vaccine to HELP  slow this down.  I would really like to see some real number comparisons on the hospitalizations and  death rates of some of the past "infections" and the "normal yearly flu"  numbers.  I am tired of this being the only thing they want to report, when there are so many other things that have reached huge numbers that have not been promoted.
I am NOT SAYING that it isn't a serious "disease" or infection...... it is highly contagious in as much as people are getting sick from exposure to people that didn't know they were sick.....does anyone remember that it was also the case with other diseases.... like chicken pox????  Kids got it from other kids who were not YET showing symptoms......And german measles was very infectious and it also was spread by many non-symptomatic kids  who would show symptoms a day or two later.

Then when you add in the stupid and totally a$$inine comments like Cuomo in NY..... that he won't take the vaccine if it comes from the trump administration...... and then Trump said  okay, we will put you at the bottom of the list of the places we are going to distribute it to.....and he is claiming that the administration is now conspiring against NY.....They
are all nuts.....


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm glad not everyone has drunk the kool-aid. @messybun , @farmerjan .
It gives me some encouragement.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Kool-Aid vs. Conspircy Theories!


----------



## Bruce

messybun said:


> The vaccine that they are pushing has been pushed through the system so fast that the proper safety trials haven’t been done, and people are getting severely sick from them,


No one has had the vaccine other than those in the trial and the reports are that there is very little in the way of side effects. I do believe they have pushed hard to get a vaccine (I wish they would work as hard on many other diseases) but I do not think they will put it out without proper safety trials. Even when it is started to be distributed most won't have the opportunity to take (or choose to reject it) for many, many months. If there are problems with those that get it first I'm sure we'll hear about it.

And then there is the claim that Covid is no worse, in fact not as bad, than the flu:
In the very worst years 60,000 Americans die from the flu. 250,000 have died to date from Covid since February.

"CDC estimates that influenza has resulted in between 9 million – 45 million illnesses, between 140,000 – 810,000 hospitalizations and between 12,000 – 61,000 deaths annually since 2010."
Source: CDC article on the flu

And to those who subscribe to the claim that the number of Covid cases is being inflated to make it looks worse than it is I give you this:

"So far this year, 2.39 million Americans have died of all causes. At the same point in both 2018 and 2019, it was 2.17 million. _The difference nearly matches the reported number of COVID-19 victims. _(my emphasis on their text so it is easily seen)

When comparing over the course of the full year, 2.84 million people died during all of 2019, and 2.83 million people died in 2018. By using the rate of deaths so far in 2020 and extrapolating through the end of the year (a simple projection), more than 3.1 million people will have died by December 31."

Source: Texas CBS article


----------



## farmerjan

And one of my farmers has his OWN EYEWITNESS PROOF that on 2 instances, 2 different people were reported as having died from "Covid-19".... one was an elderly man who had chronic heart problems, they were waiting for the call since he had  "died"  already twice in the recent past.... yet his death certificate listed covid and he had never been tested....and a 22 yr old young guy who died in a car wreck..... hit a tree at over 60 mph..... DRUNK .... listed as covid death.... So don't tell me that there isn't alot of that going on everywhere.   It is about the money with that. So those 2 random off the cuff, cases are not necessarily the EXCEPTIONS.... there are too many random cases that get talked about to make that the exception....


----------



## farmerjan

As the population numbers go up, the number of deaths will continue to creep up too.  I am not saying that there have not been numerous deaths from Covid.... But in the greatest majority of those cases the persons that have died have had many other different underlying problems.


----------



## Bunnylady

farmerjan said:


> It is about the money with that.




_What_ money?

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/medicare-hospitals-covid-patients/

There seems to be some misunderstanding that somehow, a Covid diagnosis automatically means some certain amount of money will be paid to the doctor or institution that makes that diagnosis. That is FALSE, as indicated by the link above. The way I read it, if a person on Medicare is admitted to a hospital with respiratory illness, Medicare will pay for their treatment, with certain values having been set for certain types of treatment, regardless of whether they have Coronavirus or some other cause for the illness. That's not at all the same thing as a guaranteed additional payment simply because Covid was written on some form somewhere.


----------



## farmerjan

Read your article and others on the payment system for the different treatments.... I will not argue it as I have no proof that it is not true that there is "no incentive"..... yet the 2 cases that I cited are definitely not figments of my imagination.... nor that of the farmer who saw the death certificates himself,  and the families of both the 2 that died with the false cause of death.  And I have heard stories like this other places.... so what is the reasoning .... if not monetary..... for obvious and blatant false causes of death listed....?????


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
60s today. Letting the wood burner take a break. school and riding this afternoon, just a lesson at home.  2years ago we signed papers on the farm.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I cooked 2 of my Giant Pink Banana squash yesterday, froze 4 packages of 1 cup each for future pie or pumpkin bread. I put the other in the refrigerator and am about to go make pumpkin bread. Then I can go do chores while it cooks.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow...PA doesn't seem 2 yrs....maybe one.  I keep losing years.   

Coffee hot and plentiful...help yourself.  Hot tea or cocoa there if you want that instead.

Had frost again this morn but, no clouds and big sun burned it off fast.  Much lighter than yesterday.....not as cold for tonight, so no frost tomorrow.  I even had about 1/4" of ice on water tubs yesterday.  A reminder of days to come.  Not favorite days.  Get ready. 😁.  It's gonna be nice day today!  Good..outside all day.

Some egg customers woke up -- 8 dz out the door yesterday.  Good because the girls arei Finally cranking up.  They sure look great in their new feather finery.


----------



## messybun

Well, I’ve got a couple dozen duck eggs to sell and a load of dirt coming for random holes in the yard. How’s your morning been shaping up?


----------



## thistlebloom

Weather looks rideable today lol.
I was looking for a recipe for sweet potato rolls online yesterday so I could experiment before Thanksgiving, and found one with 2 ingredients. Flour (self rising) and sweet potato. It was too intriguing to pass up. I had to make my own self rising flour so it was more than two ingredients, but hey.
They turned out not bad. Maybe not bad isn't good enough for Thanksgiving but I think I'll throw them on the table anyway, haha.


----------



## Mini Horses

Try this one ...

6 tsp shortening
4 C mashed sweet potatoes
2 C flour
3 tsp baking powder
4 tbsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt

Mix dry ingrediants.  Add sugar, shortening to hot sweets.  Combine all and knead. Roll to 3/4" thick.  Cut and bake 425 degrees for 12-15 min.


If you're like most families, won't be many people to complain if not great.    


Have all these sweets on hand, so I may make a batch for Sun breakfast.  Haven't had them in a long time.

Actually I could eat one now -- lunch time and just finished unloading a ton of hay, bales!   Leftover roast beef instead 😁


----------



## Mini Horses

No frost.      but we have a layer of fog  just on ground level...almost looks like steam.  Different look, for sure.  Mid 60s later -- I'll take it!  It's back to normal.

Many of us are  contemplating this year's Thanksgiving celebration.  Hopefully everyone can figure a way to be connected safely.   For me, it will be unchanged but, small family and all right here, no travel beyond a driveway.  

Feed run planned.   Walk pastures to view dwindling pastures and growth of rye in closed ones.  It's growing...wish I had found seed a month earlier but, it is what it is.  Farmer I found grows this each yr so 2021 will be wonderful!.  We have some rains coming Sun night...and still warm.  Won't hurt!   Nice that this is my only big concern.  .  It's my day.


----------



## promiseacres

Slept in. 
Coffee is on. Chores, breakfast then....go to the farm.


----------



## farmerjan

Up early, loaded neighbors calves to go to stockyard and on the road at 6:30.   Unloaded, got feed, did chickens at the house, hung 2 loads of clothes..... going to go by the dumpster with some junk and then probably spend the afternoon packing and doing stuff at old house.  Floor guys are supposed to come this morning and do the final sanding, and the first coat on the floors.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Try this one ...
> 
> 6 tsp shortening
> 4 C mashed sweet potatoes
> 2 C flour
> 3 tsp baking powder
> 4 tbsp sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> Mix dry ingrediants.  Add sugar, shortening to hot sweets.  Combine all and knead. Roll to 3/4" thick.  Cut and bake 425 degrees for 12-15 min.
> 
> 
> If you're like most families, won't be many people to complain if not great.
> 
> 
> Have all these sweets on hand, so I may make a batch for Sun breakfast.  Haven't had them in a long time.
> 
> Actually I could eat one now -- lunch time and just finished unloading a ton of hay, bales!   Leftover roast beef instead 😁


That looks good and easy too!


----------



## Mini Horses

FOG....dense fog....can barely see 100' out.  Glad I don't have to drive anywhere.   And they say it will be overcast today, so very slow burn off.  I'll do feed chores and head inside for a while.  .  I really need to do some cleaning chores inside anyway.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee! My husband almost always gets up before I do and makes coffee. 

@Mini Horses I have tons of Giant Pink Banana squash, reckon I could use that in place of the sweet potatoes? That seems like a lot of sweet potato and not much flour, but I'll give it a try. What about adding cinnamon or other spices? The sweet potatoes are sweeter than the squash,, I'd have to add more sugar. I'll make it with sweets first, but there is that squash idea in the back of my mind.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Snow.... just a dusting. Can't say it makes me happy. But it's the season. Mil canceled Thanksgiving I expected it. But it really sucks.


----------



## Baymule

We are going to my sister's for Thanksgiving. It will be a very small gathering, maybe 6 people.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses I have tons of Giant Pink Banana squash, reckon I could use that in place of the sweet potatoes? That seems like a lot of sweet potato and not much flour, but I'll give it a try. What about adding cinnamon or other spices? The sweet potatoes are sweeter than the squash,, I'd have to add more sugar. I'll make it with sweets first, but there is that squash idea in the back of my mind.....



Don't know as I've never tried.   But is this squash moister?  That may require a touch more flour...may need to adjust shortening a touch...remember these are biscuits.  Notice with this much sweet potato, no water is in this.  It's about taste and texture.  Try with sweets, then again with squash.  That way you have a comparison.  Sure you could add spices but then you get into breads and a different texture.  Use honey or flavored butters.....I like them dripping in butter.  😁   

You could always add spice to half the batch before rolling out and try them.


----------



## Baymule

Well, I did try a small batch with the squash. I only had 1 cup of squash, so adjusted the recipe. It was goopy, I added more flour. Still goopy, need more flour! Nope, still goopy, more flour! I wound up glopping the goopy dough into paper muffin cups and baked them. Not bad--if you are a horse, pig, chicken, dog or sheep.   Squash as a substitute for sweet potatoes is not a good idea.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sheep treats!!!   

Well I canned 13 pints of sweet potatoes yesterday.  2 canners...jar 14 was only 1/2 full so, rather than peel another tater, I added butter, sugar, cinnamon and zipped that jar into MW!   Ate it!  Yum.       that stuff looks pretty canned.   I'll use it after I use up rest of these.....pies, candied, just baked...love them.

It rained a little about 3 am, so things are wet...not heavy.  I will work my stores today, then off for a week!!!    Temps good all week so nice.

Latest -- @Baymule and @frustratedearthmother get ready!!!  7 FREE AGH pigs.  1 boar and 6 females.  1 to 1.5 y/o.   Well, I have to decide and advise today.   Are 75 miles out but.....all together now, that means 6 bred girls.  I mean, I know this, if together!! On the fence with this because...well, 7 can be 57 in fast order. Need to call some people fast -- who wants to partner???? . This may be a NO.  


I'm fighting the urge of free meat!!  Well, eventually can butcher.


----------



## promiseacres

Was up at normal time but by the time I was getting DH off to and sitting down to drink my coffee the power went off.  It was off for about 30 minutes.  Very frosty outside. We went shopping yesterday and got a fryer for the turkey. Took the turkey out of the freezer... it's 16# not the 10-12 I had in my mind. I am hopeful that it it thaws by Thursday. I invited my Dad over and he's planning on coming.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Latest -- @Baymule and @frustratedearthmother get ready!!! 7 FREE AGH pigs. 1 boar and 6 females. 1 to 1.5 y/o. Well, I have to decide and advise today. Are 75 miles out but.....all together now, that means 6 bred girls.  I mean, I know this, if together!! On the fence with this because...well, 7 can be 57 in fast order. Need to call some people fast -- who wants to partner???? .



I would have a hard time passing that deal up!  Free meat is free meat!  If they get to be too much you can pay it forward and give some away too!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Thought HARD....can't justify taking on those coming piglets Dec thru Feb!!   While my others were great and covered the young, low temps can kill.   Won't butcher the sows like that...and winter presents not just cold but feed and watering concerns.  Have plenty of those other animals to consider.  Told her to call next one on list.  Just would be wrong timing for me.   

Plus my freezer is so full I'd have to thaw an ice cube to fit it in there!      lucky me!   Not buying another one.

Oh so tempting for a great deal.  Proud I thought a couple hours more!  . If spring I would have had them here already.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Mini Horses said:


> Thought HARD....can't justify taking on those coming piglets Dec thru Feb!!   While my others were great and covered the young, low temps can kill.   Won't butcher the sows like that...and winter presents not just cold but feed and watering concerns.  Have plenty of those other animals to consider.  Told her to call next one on list.  Just would be wrong timing for me.   Plus my freezer is so full I'd have to thaw an ice cube to fit it in there!      lucky me!   Not buying another one.
> 
> Oh so tempting for a great deal.  Proud I thought a couple hours more!  . If spring I would have had them here already.


Was it required they all go together? If you could get just one or two, would that have been more manageable even in winter?


----------



## Mini Horses

Not an option.  All at once....several were waiting their turn for such a deal.   😁   it is best for me at this time at the farm and in this economy and it's limits, oddities.  Ever had 30+ pigs looking at you to feed?  And pigs go into a trance like state when farrowing.  They lay down and keep popping, not stopping to clean, etc.  Wet and cold can be deadly.  Then I have 15 goats to kid...similar timeframe.  Like I said, hard thinking what's best for me and already here to handle.   Was a great deal!!   But, not my first rodeo.


----------



## Baymule

Wow that was hard to turn down! I admire your restraint, but like you said, farrowing in winter would be a heck of a lot of work on you. Feed $$$$ too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning!   

. It's this time....coffee  and computer.   Just a touch of light frost here and there. Pretty breezy and I could do without that.  Not complaining, just saying.  Actually it's gonna be a nice day.  Sun coming along for it all.

Delivered more customer eggs yesterday.  Worked my stores and have off thru Sun.  What I get done depends on weather.  A front is coming for Thanksgiving.  

Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## promiseacres

Raining...
Got the locks changed at the farm, picked up a bunch of garbage where DH plowed. He was super happy to find an old IH plow for sale for a reasonable price. So got it home and took the borrowed one back to it's owner.  We had the soil tested and will be fertilizing soon. Got a new garage door ordered for the farm garage.


----------



## Mini Horses

Food for thought --- just saw an add for rodent control, 3 outside traps for $199. 🤔. Guess that means I had about $600 worth of traps on my porch at sunup this morning...


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses you are rich and didn't know it! Who knew traps were such an item? LOL LOL

We are supposed to get rain through Friday. Maybe, maybe not. Sure could use it.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Thought HARD....can't justify taking on those coming piglets Dec thru Feb!!


DANG! I as so looking forward to the pictures of "Mini's Roadside Pork Stand"


----------



## Baymule

Baymule said:


> Well, I did try a small batch with the squash. I only had 1 cup of squash, so adjusted the recipe. It was goopy, I added more flour. Still goopy, need more flour! Nope, still goopy, more flour! I wound up glopping the goopy dough into paper muffin cups and baked them. Not bad--if you are a horse, pig, chicken, dog or sheep.   Squash as a substitute for sweet potatoes is not a good idea.



I took them to the sheep. Ringo muscled his way to the front, standing on my foot, eating them faster than I could break them in pieces. The ewes got some, Ringo got the most. Glad _somebody_ like them!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Pie day. Need to get feed.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, it sure is good this morning. A storm came through last night, knocked out power to 15,000 people across east Texas. Haven't gone out to check the rain gauge yet, we sure needed the rain. News is predicting a frost Monday night. Guess I'll pick the green tomatoes on Sunday and see if any are big enough that will ripen, can fix fried green tomatoes and give chickens a treat. Thanksgiving is supposed to be sunny, in the 70's. Going to use today to ready everything for us being gone for a couple days. We will leave super early in the morning, spend the night and be back Friday in time to feed. Robert will come over tomorrow evening and feed for us. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody!


----------



## docteurmccoy

Good morning! Had two cups earlier, I know it's un-american but I mixed cocoa powder in with the coffee grounds to make a mocha of sorts. Was pretty good actually  Hope you all have a good day


----------



## messybun

Morning y’all. Now I might have to make cocoa today lol. It’s prep day yay! I also had a super early duck pip yesterday. The quack attack has begun! Hopefully I have enough time to finish my crate to put it in once hatched. Unfortunately, some of the slats I’m using for the indoor brood box smell musty... any ideas on how to fix that before their put on the frame? Anyway, happy thanksgiving and enjoy the coffee!


----------



## Baymule

docteurmccoy said:


> Good morning! Had two cups earlier, I know it's un-american but I mixed cocoa powder in with the coffee grounds to make a mocha of sorts. Was pretty good actually  Hope you all have a good day


Welcome to the coffee thread, It's a great way to start the morning!


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> Morning y’all. Now I might have to make cocoa today lol. It’s prep day yay! I also had a super early duck pip yesterday. The quack attack has begun! Hopefully I have enough time to finish my crate to put it in once hatched. Unfortunately, some of the slats I’m using for the indoor brood box smell musty... any ideas on how to fix that before their put on the frame? Anyway, happy thanksgiving and enjoy the coffee!


You are out of time! LOL Or I would say to polyurethane the slats. But-----

Spray the slats with vinegar, put under a fan to help dry them off. Maybe do one, see how long it takes for the smell to go away, may have to dilute the vinegar.


----------



## docteurmccoy

Baymule said:


> Welcome to the coffee thread, It's a great way to start the morning!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning to all!   No wrong way to have your coffee, tea, cocoa, or whatever.  You like, good with us!  Today is all about the preping, planning, cleaning and anticipation.  I'm not cooking much as DD is and I just go back to her house and eat, then leave.      no big meal, turkey and couple sides.   I'll take a pan of candied sweets, all leftovers stay there as I will have more here for me.  Only she and I want the, DGD doesn't.   Yep, be just 3 of us.

Might make some bread or rolls today.  ??  Depends on what else may pop up.  Pretty slack schedule, right?   .   No problem.

I am wondering why clean water for the chickens is so touted when what they rush to, and fight over, is the water running over into the dirt!!???  Silly girls...happens every time.  

Everyone stay careful and safe.


----------



## docteurmccoy

Mini Horses said:


> Good morning to all!   No wrong way to have your coffee, tea, cocoa, or whatever.  You like, good with us!  Today is all about the preping, planning, cleaning and anticipation.  I'm not cooking much as DD is and I just go back to her house and eat, then leave.      no big meal, turkey and couple sides.   I'll take a pan of candied sweets, all leftovers stay there as I will have more here for me.  Only she and I want the, DGD doesn't.   Yep, be just 3 of us.
> 
> Might make some bread or rolls today.  ??  Depends on what else may pop up.  Pretty slack schedule, right?   .   No problem.
> 
> I am wondering why clean water for the chickens is so touted when what they rush to, and fight over, is the water running over into the dirt!!???  Silly girls...happens every time.
> 
> Everyone stay careful and safe.


Sounds like a nice day to me  and agreed on no wrong way to have your drink of choice! Bread or rolls sound nice right about now


----------



## thistlebloom

House cleaning and food prep today. I'm making @Mini Horses sweet potato rolls. ☺
Just the four of us tomorrow, but we haven't all been together at the same time for about 6 months, so I'm looking forward to all of us hanging out. Thanksgiving is the only time I enjoy the hours of prep for a 15 minute meal, lol. 
Anybody play card or board games at family gatherings? We always did growing up, but I have 3 males who won't participate. Sometimes the boys will halfheartedly join in, just to keep their old ma happy. I think I need a bigger crowd and more peer pressure!


----------



## Bruce

I thought people were supposed to fall asleep "watching" a football game on T-Day??


----------



## thistlebloom

No sports fans here. We usually just sit and talk, catch up with Kid#1 who has been apart from the rest of us the longest. He usually has some interesting work stories to tell.


----------



## thistlebloom

I just pulled three loaves of pumpkin bread out of the oven, the kitchen is clean and I am flopped on the couch.
I made the mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, stuffing, and rolls.
I just have to roast the turkey and get all the sides hot to serve tomorrow. Today was nice enough outside. It killed me to spend the whole day in the house, but everything is clean. Floors are washed, the wood is oiled and I even washed the dog bed cover. 
I am ready to give thanks to God for all my many blessings and eat!


----------



## Baymule

Morning y'all. Happy Thanksgiving. Coffee is ready. Waiting on a little daylight so I can get out and do chores, then leave and go to my sister's.


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Thanksgiving!  
Pumpkin pies are ready, eggs are boiled, need filled. Hopefully the turkey is thawed so it can be fried. Need to start chores and get prepping I guess.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Stay safe, do what you want and eat everything that looks good -- it's not a diet day!  😁


----------



## messybun

Happy thanksgiving! Need to get the turkey in, and finish up sides. Thankfully I don’t have a time crunch because everything is running behind🤣. Even the goats are all sprawled out waiting for whatever scraps come their way, I think they know.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Happy Thanksgiving. I am three kids short today feels weird. Anyways my oldst son is sick, our younger son seems overly cranky. Both girls are fine. Life goes on. I done all the cooking today. I forgot to make the rolls but I use some other bread we have its just is. We having goose this year I ll let yall know how it turns out. The oldest not asked for brownies and dd1 asked for vanilla cake and daddy and mommy got pumkin pie. Kids are having a pj day. No point in them getting dressed up when one is sick abd the other is acting like he is too. Yall all have a Great and Happy Thanksgiving. I need to get the goose out and go play. I wash the giant mess later worth it through.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so goose five out of six loved it the six one isnt feeling well so he.doesnt count this time. Will be having it at christmas time again and then I have two more to use. Well worth it.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Thanksgiving night to all.    Had a great meal at the friends house, didn't even touch desserts because I was too full.  Should've brought some home.....oh well.  
Glad the goose turned out goose for you @Jesusfreak101 .


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all.   I have fog here, this is beginning to be way too frequent!  Not raining and temps ok, that's why we have fog.  😁   tomorrow same and Sunday a front comes and heavy rain Monday, lighter but still here Tuesday...crappy and not invited.   At any rate, working a store for total reset all week, with six others, I hope.  A lot of work but premium $$ for job.  Except for such events I'm down to about one day a week work, as food demos are mostly stopped.   Almost retirement?  No, but a huge lull until Feb, normally.

I let my nine old mares into the garden area for clean up....wasn't much there!   But they kept hanging.   So I went to look. Those rascals had torn open some old bales of hay I had tossed in there to use for for mulch to kill out anything left....checked it, not mold but sure not what I thought "feedable".   Centers ok, so...No one sick.  Closed them out yesterday late day before no mulch left!   Fat little rascals.

So back to usual with our big Fall holiday past us.   News is jumping on how many Covid outbreaks will happen from travel and gatherings.  Some I'm sure.   I'd like to know % of positive tests against population.....some states are reporting about 43% in their states?  Hmmmm.   Still a lot of hospitalizations.  Please, go away virus!


----------



## promiseacres

Got the turkey fried. Wasn't without hiccups or stress but was yummy. My pies were about perfect, pumpkin topped with homemade whipped topping. 
Picking up the garage door this afternoon. 
@Mini Horses I agree, GO AWAY...if only it was that easy. I am so tired of masks...almost hyperventilating....my anxiety about living in a mask filled world is horrible. Trying but can't get beyond the idea that maskeed people are bad guys....silly silly. But true.


----------



## messybun

Mini Horses said:


> Good morning all.   I have fog here, this is beginning to be way too frequent!  Not raining and temps ok, that's why we have fog.  😁   tomorrow same and Sunday a front comes and heavy rain Monday, lighter but still here Tuesday...crappy and not invited.   At any rate, working a store for total reset all week, with six others, I hope.  A lot of work but premium $$ for job.  Except for such events I'm down to about one day a week work, as food demos are mostly stopped.   Almost retirement?  No, but a huge lull until Feb, normally.
> 
> I let my nine old mares into the garden area for clean up....wasn't much there!   But they kept hanging.   So I went to look. Those rascals had torn open some old bales of hay I had tossed in there to use for for mulch to kill out anything left....checked it, not mold but sure not what I thought "feedable".   Centers ok, so...No one sick.  Closed them out yesterday late day before no mulch left!   Fat little rascals.
> 
> So back to usual with our big Fall holiday past us.   News is jumping on how many Covid outbreaks will happen from travel and gatherings.  Some I'm sure.   I'd like to know % of positive tests against population.....some states are reporting about 43% in their states?  Hmmmm.   Still a lot of hospitalizations.  Please, go away virus!


They just wanted a thanksgiving too! How could you not feed them a feast, the starving creatures they are. I’m sure they thought it was meant for them, because why would you have foodish items that aren’t destined for them?


----------



## Baymule

We are back home. Small gathering at my sister's, only 6 of us. Good food and  my sister, her sister and I  sat up until midnight talking our heads off. It rained on us all the way home until we hit Smith County, then of course it stopped and we got no rain at home. Dogs went nuts when we got home, sheep BAABAABAA'ed, the steer bellowed, Prince the horse pawed at the gate, everybody demanded food NOW!  So of course we got busy making them all happy.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. I think the plan is to go work at the farm. 
The garage door should take two days so not sure that's a good plan.


----------



## Baymule

PA you sound tired. I think you need a day off. Perhaps you could have a family meeting and explain that you are worn out and need a day of rest-ALONE. Send the family to the farm, then take a hot bath, put on warm PJ's and house shoes, put on a pot of stew to simmer all day, for supper when the family returns, and for the rest of the day, read a book, binge watch TV or whatever you want. You need this, I can feel it and I am reading between the lines, so to speak. You got to have some ME time.


----------



## messybun

I agree with Baymule!


----------



## messybun

Good morning all. Ducklings have been hatching. The oldest one is non-stop calling and I have no idea why. But there’s food, water, and warmth. I have one that hatched with an unabsorbed yolk but is doing better today, and another one hatched in the middle of the night to snuggle. Do you hear that... silence... after a brief snuggle I think they’ve gone to bed. Shh, don’t wake them.


----------



## Baymule

Ducks, in my limited exposure to them, NEVER SHUT UP. Treasure this moment.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> PA you sound tired. I think you need a day off. Perhaps you could have a family meeting and explain that you are worn out and need a day of rest-ALONE. Send the family to the farm, then take a hot bath, put on warm PJ's and house shoes, put on a pot of stew to simmer all day, for supper when the family returns, and for the rest of the day, read a book, binge watch TV or whatever you want. You need this, I can feel it and I am reading between the lines, so to speak. You got to have some ME time.


Thanks @Baymule I probably do... my heart is just heavy with life. 
going trail riding in the morning hopefully that will refresh me.  
We got "the pile" at the farm burnt today.  It was cool but sunny, so lots of vitamin d.
@messybun where's the pictures?  Baby duck photos please 😋


----------



## Baymule

Teddy Roosevelt "The outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man." 

Make that WOman!


----------



## Baymule

But you still need that day OFF. Husband and kids can do ALL outside chores, then go to the farm for the day.


----------



## messybun

promiseacres said:


> Thanks @Baymule I probably do... my heart is just heavy with life.
> going trail riding in the morning hopefully that will refresh me.
> We got "the pile" at the farm burnt today.  It was cool but sunny, so lots of vitamin d.
> @messybun where's the pictures?  Baby duck photos please 😋


----------



## Finnie

promiseacres said:


> Trying but can't get beyond the idea that maskeed people are bad guys....silly silly. But true.


Watch the Princess Bride. Maybe Westley will help you get over that idea.


----------



## farmerjan

I'm with you @promiseacres .... masks are just too close to the bad guy... don't want to be identified thing for me too.


----------



## promiseacres

Finnie said:


> Watch the Princess Bride. Maybe Westley will help you get over that idea.


But he is much more handsome without it, and I may be wrong but I believe it also says something about men in masks can't be trusted.  
It really doesn't matter... I will deal day by day, fortunately I don't have to wear one for hours on end. People in power say it works or helps though cases are increasing crazy like despite wearing masks...so who knows.
Anyways, am tired but a 3 hour trail ride was lovely and helps the mental weariness. Here's a giggle for you. Went with my friend (& dd1) and we told our husbands we would be home about at lunchtime. Well about 2 hours in we had the choice to head back to trailers or take another loop....well of course we kept going... it was mid 40s and sunny, no breeze. Just us and our steeds in the quiet woods. No one else had shown up at the parking lot when we left on our ride so we had the park to ourselves. So I get home for a "late" lunch...DH and our two other kids had moved all the firewood....friend's hubby thought he would start on their goat barn mucking, just one load before she got home...he ended up finishing it up....so we both had annoyed husbands but hey no one told these guys to start working before we got home. She said he's never touched the goat barn (they are her goats ) and I have carried my share of firewood over the years...enough that I consider it my winter "work out" .  The ride was worth it.   and getting out of our normal chores...was hilarious.


----------



## thistlebloom

Good for you getting a good long ride in PA! Here's to more of them and and chores finished while you're gone!


----------



## Baymule

I'm so glad that you got away and had a nice ride.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Back to real life, school and speech for us, work for DH. He got over being annoyed about us riding "too long" pretty quick. Rain then snow...need to get hay and clean cages.... might be interesting getting those done...I knew it was coming.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We have sunshine after several dreary days. Sunshine really affects my mood. PA maybe you need one of those SAD lights?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the lineleom up in the kitchen. Ran after shavings and other errands yesterdsy. Today need to get rabbit cages cleaned and hay brought from the farm. After school of course. Discovered we were out of milk at supper so ran after groceries after supper and made some cookies.... hoping the weather is better today.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, cold here this morning, it got down to 25, but is already up to 39 degrees and sunny outside. Yesterday we fashioned a hay ring out of half hog panels for the steer. He stomped and pooped on a lot of the first round bale, we are trying the hog panel square, he can reach over the panels. We'll see how that goes. Today our project is to put wire up for a small pen to feed Pearl the skinny horse in, so she can finish her feed without Prince taking it away from her. I've been putting her in the pasture behind the horse barn to feed her, but the rye grass I sowed is trying to come up and I don't want her to stomp on it or eat it before it can even grow. And I have a half hog panel for a gate! LOL I'll staple it halfway up the post so Prince can't just step over it. 

@promiseacres you do a lot of cleaning rabbit cages, are they wood frame hutches? Those do get piled up in the corners! When you move to the farm, maybe you can buy rolls of wire and build your own all wire hanging cages. They are SO much easier to keep clean.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule every 7-10 days, they are stackers... and YES we plan on a different set up eventually. The gentleman we got our pup from had a very nice set up, with a system that has two high but it all drops to the floor. I wouldn't mind a gutter system either. Just NO space at this time.


----------



## Baymule

In my mid 20's I raised show rabbits and kept a big barn full. I attached a chicken coop to the rabbit barn, with a door so I could close them off if I wanted to. I single hung wire cages, back to back in rows. The chickens scratched through the rabbit poop, ate dropped feed and fly larva. It GREATLY reduced my work load. The only drawback was ear mites, so I did a monthly preventative mineral oil in all the rabbit's ears, no big deal. It was a great system, I highly recommend it for you, then all you do is gather the eggs and when you need it for the garden, clean under the cages. Simple. Use your time for other more important things.


----------



## promiseacres

coffee is on. 
have a zoom meeting and a new internet providing coming this afternoon for set up. And John's horse Daisy is sick... started about supper time last night, she has a fever and nasal discharge... and this morning a lump under her throat.... ugh. so I am guessing it's Strangles.


----------



## Baymule

Oh no. Poor Daisy. She is about to get real sick, she can survive with good care, call the vet. The little chestnut gelding we have, Prince, had strangles before we bought him. He wasted away to a shadow, but was on the upswing when we bought him. Big hugs to you and Daisy. 

Good news on the internet provider, out in the country you don't get much choice, if any at all. The trees here are so tall that even a tower doesn't help us, so satellite it is. I hope this improves your internet service for you.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule, called the vet already. they had me take a photo. I also tried to check her teeth and her mouth is very "smelly" like infection. I am almost wondering if she has an abscess (tooth or thorn from the hay???) 
Gave her some banamine for the fever. She's eating fine.


----------



## Baymule

I know she will be well cared for.


----------



## thistlebloom

I hope it's just a bad tooth and not strangles.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope it's a tooth!  Wouldn't be eating well with strangles, normally.

Working all week at a store 40 miles out...long days!  But this will most likely be last of these total store rework this year.   We are all experienced workers so moving right along!!  Makes it good as we will earn more per hr....as we get pd all hours assigned the job, even if done in less time.  It's our "bonus" so to say.  No untrained to watch, rework.

So -- with earlier start and chores just as it lightens, coffee is critical!   😁 sure do love this good travel mug!!! I'm thinking these events are something I may want to limit -- then the pay is so good when it goes well like this. 🤔. Maybe if only in summer!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Kid's are having eggos?.. compliments of a friend. 
Daisy didn't have a fever when the vet got here as she had the banamine. He looked good at her mouth and didn't see any thorns or teeth issues. He is treating her for a Rhinovirus. We vaccinate for that but it's only good 6 months.    maybe something I need to revaccinate for in the fall.  
27° F   sigh winter is here I guess. The Internet guys didn't bring what they needed to set things up, and weren't confident any longer of the signal.   somehow I expected that.
So co-p today then more hay, just got 4 the other day. And the rabbit cages are cleaned.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same temps here.....brrrrrr 27.....they say to 50ish later...?

Off to work in a few.  .  Kinda ok but, kinda want to go snuggle back into covers.  It'll all be ok by time I get there.

Everyone was glad to see me this morning -- always are when I have that bucket.  

Gotta go ... Enjoy your day.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, we had oatmeal for breakfast. It sure sticks to the ribs, won't be hungry for a good while. Cold here too, up in the 50's later today. We got 1 1/2" of rain yesterday. That will help the clovers and rye grass grow for early spring grazing. 

Glad the vet thinks Daisy doesn't have strangles, hope she gets better.


----------



## messybun

First hard frost today. Hopefully will thaw out by tonight. As usual I feel totally not prepared. Why does something always come up as you’re going to get ready for winter? Anyway, have to reenforce a goat shelter and take apart part of one for another shelter. Poor geese are frosted, do you guys force them to bed? Mine have never had a separate pen (except when they were sick) and have never wanted one, but they just don’t take shelter. I also have a bunch of holes to fill, but I think my wheelbarrow tire is getting wonky so uh oh. Hope y’all have a great December.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's a "balmy" 42 this morn --. Better than 27 yesterday!   The heavy frost was very white añd glistening and pretty, especially since only there a couple hrs.  Got to bed early last night so better at get up today.  😁 

Couple more long days but off Sunday....and back to slack mid week coming up.  Then farm work gets done.  Always something to do.   .   Thankful I'm able to do it!

Gotta leave for work....everyone enjoy your day!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Everyone is getting sniffly. Tis the season.    maybe we all have rhinovirus. DH won't be happy but it might be a weekend to rest.  Need to get the tree up. So things to do that don't include too much energy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee sounds amazing. Been up off and on since 2 not thrilled sun just came up so avout to go feed and freeze lol. Training two asp cting does with the milk stand should be fun. We have decided to bottle feed the kids so we can sale them or have them friendlier even through these two does are friend and they were dam raised. I most aiming for saling and even meat options. Should be fun.


----------



## Baymule

It is just above freezing at night, high in the low to mid 50's all week. That's cold for us Texans! LOL Coffee is good this morning, need to go get feed today. No rush, what else do we have to do? Hmmmm, not much. LOL LOL Going out soon to do morning chores, then off to the feed store.


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres do you use elderberry? It is anti viral, especially for flu. You can buy the dried berries from Amazon and make syrup. Take it daily and triple up on it if you start getting sick. It keeps virus from replicating. We pick wild berries from the side of the back country roads. I wash and freeze them and make syrup as needed. I really need to dig some up and plant them here!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> @promiseacres do you use elderberry? It is anti viral, especially for flu. You can buy the dried berries from Amazon and make syrup. Take it daily and triple up on it if you start getting sick. It keeps virus from replicating. We pick wild berries from the side of the back country roads. I wash and freeze them and make syrup as needed. I really need to dig some up and plant them here!


a friend gave me some syrup last year.. but I'm out.   seems like every year about this time I get a "crud" Jocelyn has asthma and I almost wonder if I have it too as the cold air really can get to me.  Her asthma is allergy related, but the cold bothers her more than the other two too.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Everyone is getting sniffly. Tis the season.  maybe we all have rhinovirus.


With all the mask wearing and social distancing I'm thinking the "cold and flu" season will be light this time around.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Bruce said:


> With all the mask wearing and social distancing I'm thinking the "cold and flu" season will be light this time around.


I've been wondering how this pandemic was going to affect other illnesses that spread the same way as covid-19, whether those will be reduced or not.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Up at Normal time even though we had an opportunity to sleep in.... our dog Maizy need to potty....  oh well.
I think the only changes in the normal cold season will be that it has a different name. Schools are in person and you can't tell me that 99% of those kids are wearing them properly, washing hands or not ever touching each other.  Same with many adults. The mask "might" stop the spit but how to know if that person didn't just cough in their hand before puttting on the mask or sleeve then touch 5 seconds later as they had an itch... then grab the door to the store or the box of cheerios then put it back....    or you get a false positive, live through "the virus" so you think your now immune.... sorry lots of flaws in thinking masks will save us.


----------



## Mini Horses

It was a nice 48 this morning, compliments of the rain last night.   Not as much as they thought but, more than I needed.  maybe half inch.

I'm enjoying a slow cup of coffee this morning, no rushing out the door.  Have a few things to go do, pick up couple bags of feed....pacing self to relax for weekend.      I do need to get a fix for the trucks battery cable.  That's important!


----------



## Baymule

I slept until 7. Sunny outside, going to be a crisp lovely day. We went to Sulphur Springs yesterday and got feed, ate a sandwich at Arby's and meandered our way home, stopping at Robert and Sharon's to visit. We unloaded at the sheep barn, then at the horse barn. We managed to blow the whole day on something that normally we are there at 8:00 when the feed store opens, home by 9:30 and unloaded by 10:00. LOL  On our agenda for today, build a small pen for Pearl so I can feed her twice a day without Prince running her off her feed. Been putting her in the pasture behind the barn, but the rye and clover I sowed is coming up and I got to keep her off of it.


----------



## Bruce

It's OK to blow a day now and then!


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee. I splurged on heavy cream for Thanksgiving so am enjoying what's left in my cup.
If the sun shines, even a little I'll ride, otherwise I have a project I started 25 years ago that I pulled out yesterday to noodle over.
Hate to be such a fair weather sissy, but there ya go.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Finished antibiotics for Daisy last night so praying she's all better. She still had some nasal discharge. But no fever for several days. 
Got our Christmas tree up and got a load of firewood brought in. 
Been working on Christmas shopping, online mostly. Kid's aren't getting a ton as Ranger is a big part of their Christmas. 
Not sure plans today, might go over to the farm. We'll see. Still not feeling 100%...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. CMT had a Dolly Parton movie marathon yesterday so we binge watched Dolly Parton. We did get Pearl's pen built and it worked splendidly. We stayed up to 12:30 AM watching Unlikely Angel, which neither of us had ever seen. There is no such thing as too much Dolly Parton!    

Today we are going to take the stack of feed bags out of the horse feed room, cut the bottom off, cut them open, fold in half and put in a dog food bag. I use them in the garden to keep down weeds and have a tendency to toss them in an untidy pile until they hamper movement. LOL No Dolly Parton movie marathon, which is a good thing, I guess or we'd get nothing done. 

Atwoods has the big tins of popped popcorn for $4.99 so we are going to get the granddaughters one each. Any excuse to go to Atwoods is a good one!

I got my first egg yesterday from the new red sex link pullets. I have 9, did have 12, but a snake got 3 before we caught it in the coop, got Paris and she killed it. Then the pigs ate it. Celebrating the first egg!


----------



## Mini Horses

No Christmas shopping here.  Only 18 y/o DGD gets a gift and she likes $.    done.

It was 37 this am, with light frost so had already been warming.  Sure felt colder!  I am taking today slow...after working some long days all week.  Besides, another 10 hr day on Monday.  Then really slack.    My coffee is great this morning!   I'm looking at what I need to get worked here on the farm next week.  More hay coming in today...heavy stock up.

Something will be going in the oven later....a roast?  A quiche? A pan of brownies?  All!! 😁


----------



## Baymule

I have to cook supper tonight, no leftovers. Maybe a pot of chili.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Can't say we got a ton of things done but did get the tree up and decorated. DH took a few things to the farm, got the trampoline tore down. And got some rest. 
Today school and speech. Taking some rabbits to cull buyer...only one is big enough to butcher....bad thing about raising small breeds. Got a potential buyer coming tonight. But need to start planning more litters. And have an opportunity to get a couple more NZ does from a friend so need cages.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! The sun is up, it's going to be a nice day, high in the 60's. We didn't do the feed sacks yesterday, BJ didn't feel like it. It got cloudy, the wind had a bite to it and he didn't want to be out in the cold. It's busy work, I try to find things for him to do so he can feel useful. While he does that, I plan on cleaning out a chicken coop, then leveling it up. I want to add onto it with a hoop run, then build a 10x12' coop. That would give me 2 coops with a run between them. 

PA are you feeling better?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> PA are you feeling better?


Mostly. I have a headache but no sore throat at this time.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
School then get a load of hay. Not out of hay but want to get ahead. A load only lasts a little over a week. Will probably work on plaster too.
Have cage space now, the NZ will have holes when we pick them up. Just a handful of bunnies on the sales list...  probably should be more.


----------



## Mini Horses

29 out there this morning!!!  🤔. Not nice, so I'm 

Just not ready for the cold.  Weather says back to 60s in couple days.  Better temps!  But hard with such extremes....animals are confused.   Hey, it's that time of year and worse is yet to come.  We will survive, just gripe.

With this I have no plans for today.   Maybe make a meatloaf later.  Been thinking about it, then it may be meatballs -- or both.  . I'm hungry!    Get another cuppa...may clean house.  Yeah, inside job today.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 5, then 6, then finally got up at 6:30. BJ got most of the feed bags bottoms cut off, cut open and then we put them in big dog food bags. He tuckered out. Since he was so sick last February (we think it was Covid) he doesn't have any stamina. He can work outside for a couple of hours, then he's done. I dug several loads out of the hoop coop and spread them in the garden. I lopped off the jalapenos, covered with chicken compost, paper feed bags and mulch. I want to see if I can bank them and get them through the winter. I have some eggplant that I want to cover and see if they will resprout in the spring. I pulled some weeds and took to the burn pile. Today is going to be another nice day. Going back outside.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule  it would be so nice if the eggplant resprouts! One thing about the midwest is we even think of doing that.


----------



## Baymule

It's an experiment, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
High in the 40s. School. And have some birthday cupcakes to make.


----------



## Mini Horses

I would think the bags would be over covering.  Poop and straw...yes, prob ok. I hope it works and we'll all be awaiting results.   Personally, I still want a small greenhouse fixture of some type, allowing some earlier starts.   Even a large cold frame would work.
Speaking of cold frames I'm in one -- it's 29 again this morning  I just want 3 seasons, skip winter!   It's supposed to get about 55 but not until 3ish...at least not windy today like it was most of yesterday.  They say 60s late week, temps bringing rain.  Don't need that either.   My best part of day yesterday was eating dinner -- I made that meatloaf.

Soon I'll bundle up -- ugh!! -- and do chores, open coops, etc.  It's a pretty quick morning effort now with most done late day, while hoses are thawed, xtra hay at night, etc.   I'll walk some fields today to see what scrub is out there and I plan to move a couple pallets to get a round bale out there for the mares, under a big carport.   Need to finish the hay bin in the goat barn.  Started it, then stopped as some work came up, which I took last week, now home time again so really need to finish it this week.  I'll be able to load up to a couple days at a time worth.  We will all be happy with that!  They can eat 24/7 and I can reload without a time crunch.

Looking at goats yesterday I thought some were really getting full belied, then it hit me, it is December!  Where'd this year go??? Yeah, another month or so and kidding might start.  It's been strange here lately, many situations have distracted my attention.  I need to focus!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Another sunny beautiful day. Tomorrow 80% chance of rain. Going to work in the feed and tack room today.


----------



## Bruce

What is "sunny"? 
We MIGHT (but probably won't) make freezing today. Expecting 2" of snow over the next 12 hours.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm sorry you guys are dealing with very cold temps and that white stuff falling from the sky. It's been in the 60s daytime and down into the 40s at night here, hasn't gone to freezing/frost temps except once in mid November. Still no rain. I think the weather might turn in a week or so, hopefully after I have the critters and plants situated to deal with the weather.


----------



## Baymule

Ran the batteries down on the drill and half way down on the saw. Got one side of the feed and tack room done. We are cutting 2x6 pieces to go between the rafters to help keep the dust out.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Another beautiful day today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee here, too!  Nice and hot.  I need to feel that warmth as heat is way down in the house at night.  Well, 60 is cool for me!  Where's @Alaskan been????  He used to say it got to maybe 40 for him to heat???    Very cold anyway.   That rascal hasn't posted in a while.

It's 31 outside today....that's 3 days below freeze in a row!   I don't like this.   .    Gets into 40s but this is Jan weather here....I'm not ready for this to happen yet.

You guys in colder comes -- geesh, I'm sorry!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 
30° and will get to the 50s today. Of course we need to get groceries.... but spent time outside yesterday. Rabbit cages got cleaned and girls rode their mini. Birthday cupcakes got made also. 
Restarted my extra vitamin D. Seems to help my attitude. 
So we are debating for a birthday present  (Jan 27) for dd1 who'll be 9. I want to pay for a few lessons at a riding barn with an indoor. DH wants to get her own bow..... she'll love either. I hate decisions like this.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee, it's extra good!
Today is a bread baking day. I think. That was my plan, but the rain and snow mix that was predicted hasn't shown up and when I look straight up and squint I think I can see a little blue through the thin clouds. So maybe I'll ride while it's still easy to get to the trailer. 
@promiseacres , that is a hard decision. As much as I love to ride I vote for the bow. She can practice all winter. And you can wrap it!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> So we are debating for a birthday present (Jan 27) for dd1 who'll be 9. I want to pay for a few lessons at a riding barn with an indoor. DH wants to get her own bow..... she'll love either. I hate decisions like this.


I guess you can't really ask for her opinion. Thistlebloom does have a point, the bow can be used all winter, I suspect you have a few hay bales to hang a target on.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready and buttered toast. Drizzling rain and a storm will hit around 10 AM. Then back to drizzle until late afternoon. I am going to do laundry, clean floors and watch it rain.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Taking a load to the farm, DH took a day off. More warm temps rain starting this evening.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday we finished cutting and putting the 2x6 pieces between the rafters at the top of the walls in the feed and tack room. There is still cracks, but at least not big open holes, letting all the dust in. Every hoof fall kicks up clouds of super fine dust. The dirt in the barn is sand, just like everything else around here. At least filling in between the rafters will help keep most of the dust out of the feed and tack room. Eventually I want to build a wall between the feed and tack, so I can keep all the hay and feed dust off my saddles.

I'm getting really excited. I can now put together my saddle racks, dig my tack out of the portable building where it has been a jumbled mess since we moved here, and ORGANIZE it all in the tack room. I can't believe this day is here! Well, not today, it's raining. Maybe tomorrow! 

We are finally reaching the point of not rushing from one project to another, putting out fires. Since there was nothing here but a doublewide, tons of trash, lots of brush and briars, we hit the ground running building all the infrastructure. Now I can put the fine tuning on things, getting the little things done. Still lots of projects to be done, but they are not critical.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule didn't you say you needed rain?  Well, there it is!    

Drinking my coffee and planning the day.   Have some trash loaded to take to dump site, 4 miles out.  Then to get gas in truck, diesel for tractor and prob stop in Habitat store while very close.  Rest of day, move some temp fence to a perm place...maybe some painting outside since weather is warm today, close to 60!  Excited that its a lovely 43 this morn and that is very welcome after days of below freeze at get up!!!    Will be a good day.


----------



## Baymule

I just drank the last of the coffee. Got a load in the dryer, another in the washer. Need to get dressed, take the sheets out of dryer, make bed, put jeans in dryer, load washer, go feed, and blah, blah, blah. Rain on the way! Gotta get outside and get chores done!


----------



## thistlebloom

Snowing lightly. I'm ready for some winter. Of course it's still fall, so I guess it will get here eventually.
I have been filling the hay nets to bulging in the evening so it lasts until the next afternoon. Nice to not have hungry faces boring holes through the walls in the morning. I can have my coffee in peace!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny, frost this morning but burnt off fast with the sun.  Warming great, laundry on the line.....NICE DAY


----------



## Baymule

We got a good, short, rain, now it is drizzling. Washing my 4th load of clothes, 1 load on the bed to be folded. Moved furniture, vacuumed floors. Had a piece of pound cake, watching it drizzle. Dogs on porch, just had to yell at Carson and Sentry, they were face to face snarling at each other. Idiots.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Any rain yall dont want we will take it. We having more of a drought then we care for. And it's been a very mild  winter in the mid to upper 70s all week will drop down to 36 a few nights and 60s doing the day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Early to bed and early to rise!  Yes, that happens. Better than late to bed and still up early.  😁 so 5 am it was. Coffee is good and plentiful. This being Sat, the news isn't on early. Dark out still, so I found a program about feral hog issues and catching them, damage, etc. You guys in TX are one of the featured areas as having more of them than any other state. Congrats guys!! They're using dogs, catching live. Still waiting to see what they do with them. It's a real lesson. 🤔. Sure nothing like my AGHs who just rolled over for tummy rubs!!

Well, soon it will get light and weather is to be warm and overcast.  Hope to work outside.

Eta...once dog gets head, people run in and grab hind legs, couple BIG guys flip it and hold, tie legs, knife neck.   In Australia,  no dogs.  People and arrows.  Both dangerous.


----------



## Baymule

Hog hunting is a favorite pastime of some people. Plenty of them to go around! Some people catch them live, fatten up and butcher. Some just stock the freezer. Feral hogs are good eating if you shoot young ones. The ultimate pastured pork!

Just watched a documentary on WW2, Hitler and Stalin’s rise to power. Their complete take over, total power and total control is mirrored by far leftist ideals now here in our own country. Most notably, both leaders murdered their own people-anybody who didn’t agree with them and anyone they felt as a threat to their own power. Enjoy your cup of coffee and ponder on that.


----------



## thistlebloom

Those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it. My paraphrase.

Coffees good, now I have to make a decision about how to use the day...
20F out there right now with a high of 30ish. Partly cloudy. I may trailer over to the park or work on that ancient project and watch training vids while I do.
Got some bananas that need to be made into bread.


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm 56 here this morning.   Light rains projected for morning hours.  Right now there's a mist out there.  Goats are out in it so you know it's not much!   😁 .  Just enough to shine the metal things.    Hope it blows out as they say because I want to paint more of the porch posts and rails.  One side of front 90% done yesterday, so I'd love to do that and other side.  Just finishing the one side would work!     More rains couple days this week, so no other good days until next week.  This will need to stop and dry off for me to work it.

Otherwise...it will be an indoor day.  Plenty in here to do but -- .


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I woke up for a few moments last night to rain. Not raining now but sure is windy. It’s 41 degrees, cold for here!


----------



## Baymule

It might be an inside day here too. I’d rather be outside!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Inside here also, foggy with drizzle...just a continuation of yesterday...movie day


----------



## promiseacres

39,  temps dropping all day.  Woke up with a nasty headache. Moving slow. 
Had birthday party for Kinzey yesterday.  It was a nice time. Can't believe my youngest will be 6 on Thursday 
DH is working getting his garage reorganized. So took some things to the farm house Friday.  Need to get healthy so we can keep on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> 39,  temps dropping all day.  Woke up with a nasty headache. Moving slow.
> Had birthday party for Kinzey yesterday.  It was a nice time. Can't believe my youngest will be 6 on Thursday
> DH is working getting his garage reorganized. So took some things to the farm house Friday.  Need to get healthy so we can keep on.


Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## thistlebloom

@promiseacres ,   what did Miss Kinzey get for her BD? Lessons or bow? 
You should make up some elderberry syrup. I'm getting elderberries bushes next spring, but until I have my own I bought dried berries online. Super simple to make, half cup of dried berries to 2 cups water, heat until steaming (boiling destroys the vitamin C) and let it cook until reduced to one cup. I don't add any sweetener, but you could add honey to taste.
We rarely get anything that's going around, but this year we've fortified our usual routine with the elderberries. Everyone we know has come down with something, some with C19, others with seasonal crud, but we have been good so far.
Low gray clouds and snowing dandruff here. Not very inspiring.


----------



## promiseacres

@thistlebloom  Kinzey got a Ken doll (now they have a "daddy" and don't have to pretend the dad is dead  )and a scooter... it's my older daughter, Jocelyn I was debating on. She's my "pony" girl. Anyways it'll be a bow I guess as the special price on lessons at the "fancy" barn sold out. Hoping I can talk my teen friend to continue lessons at home. Or I'll buck up and keep working with them. I just am out of the "show" scene so many years. Main thing they need is time.  I did start the pony on some ulcer medicine, see if that helps some of the quirks I worry about.  
And yes I should look into the elderberries on a regular basis. I really suspect I have asthma or something that's more chronic as it gets me when the weather changes cold very often.


----------



## thistlebloom

Your girls birthdays are close! My older sisters and mine are 3 days apart. We used to have dual BD parties. My mom was no dummy, lol.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Your girls birthdays are close! My older sisters and mine are 3 days apart. We used to have dual BD parties. My mom was no dummy, lol.


Just planning ahead Kinzey is Dec 17 and Jocelyn is Jan 27. But Jocelyn's tends to be an after thought being after Christmas and not much OT for DH so I try to plan hers with the Christmas gift buying.


----------



## Mini Horses

My son is Dec 26...try making that better than Christmas when they are young.     I suggested Jun 26 to celebrate.  No go.


----------



## Grant

My oldest is Christmas Day.  Birthday celebration every Christmas afternoon.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Feeling better today...going to get the humidifier going, see if that helps. Girls have dental appts.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I seem to have no ambition. If I had 3' of snow on the ground, it would be justified.  But all I have is just above freezing, wet and windy. I'll do chores outside and find something to do inside.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
 23°  
Oh well, almost winter I guess.  Sold a bunny yesterday and committed to a new polish buck for Jocelyn. DH didn't bat an eye at $100 for him. He's  a lilac.   he was a part of the group that was presented in October and passed as a new variety.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are at 32....it's cold but sun out so will warm to ok.   Then rains again tomorrow mid day.  Yesterday cold and wet, more of same with next system.  Just glad I'm not in the snow area.      best I can do with accepting more wet I don't need.   Hoping next week is gonna be dry and at least 50s.  Need to finish painting porch rails...home all week.

Yes, I'm griping!


----------



## Baymule

I must have been tired. I woke up at 4, 6, and got up at 7:30. Coffee is good, thanks. Going to town today, BJ is getting a hair cut and we are delivering eggs to our one egg customer. LOL. It’s 34* here, cloudy, damp and cold. Bleach. Coyotes were singing last night up close, all dogs in neighborhood were barking their heads off.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> I'm ready for some winter.


I'd like to put it off for a day if you please. It is supposed to be 0°F in the morning  🥶 and it turns out I have a dentist appointment at 8 AM! Sure, DW has to go out in that cold but I'm retired, I'm not supposed to have to do that!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry Bruce, zero degrees, and a dentist appointment at the crack of dawn doesn't sound like a cheerful start to the day. 
Dh took my truck back in to Les Schwab today. When they put the new tires on they found a broken strut and the brakes are ready to be replaced. Usually dh does all the wrenching on our vehicles, but maybe the prospect of frozen busted knuckles made him willing to crack open his wallet.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold 21 this morning, sun warmed it up to the low 40's.  Waiting on the snow/sleet/freezing rain/ice ...... whatever we get all according to where it settles tomorrow, Wed.....


----------



## Mini Horses

32 here at get up, light frost...sun brought a little warm up.   52 was high.   Tomorrow, no snow here but rain and a lot of wind.  Doesn't sound good.    I work but that can make feed chores a messy affair if timing is off.  So it goes.  Everyone has a shelter where they wait on "room service".  Rascals!    It will be a short day but, that's also when storm can arrive.


----------



## Mini Horses

So 35 now, better than yesterday.   Should be similar mid 50 later and the wind, rain.  Wasn't dreaming -- still some crappy coming.      sorry about your snow Farmerjan.

Can't change it, just deal with it!    Big news on TV is the vaccine shots starting locally.

I have ivermectin, my animals won't get Covid.  😁.    Gotta feed and get to work.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on 
Snow covering the grass and still snowing.  I am sure it will be a pretty scene once the sun rises. 
Another dental appointment, this time for John.


----------



## Baymule

Supposed to go down to 27 tonight, but back up in the 40's tomorrow. Coffee is good this morning.


----------



## farmerjan

27 spitting snow/sleet balls early.  Off and on.  Going to be cold and now more sleet and mess than snow they think.  UCK.


----------



## Baymule

Low tonight 27, not raining!


----------



## Mini Horses

this is my day! Since it was dark and cold when I got in from evening chores, I had a bowl of soup, got comfy in a chair and began dozing. Got up and went to bed! Almost 9pm. . Must have been tired as I went to sleep right away. Wide awake at 4:20 

I'm past 2nd cup!    Watching news and it's 29 with wind chill and may hit 40.  I am gonna be inside today!   Will feed when light, then back inside.  Not even thinking to be out there for more than necessary.   Maybe I'll get some stuff done that sure needs it, inside.  It will be a slow day.....😁.  Thinking brownies will happen....only to help heat the house!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, it’s 27 here with a high of 54. BJ has to go to the surgeon today for a check up on his hip. I’ll go feed at daylight then change into town clothes. Every body have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Brought Donuts.
 My Kinzey's 6th birthday. School this morning then need to pick up feed, get a load of hay.


----------



## Grant

Up with 29 degrees and a breeze.  I’ve got just over 4 yds of concrete coming this morning to finish some dog kennels we are making.  My wife is going to start raising dogs.  We’ve already gathered the pups, or most of them, that will be our breeding stock.  2 female border collies a female Aussie and a poodle male.   1 more Aussie to come.  I have 4 puppies at my house.  That’s a lot of energy.


----------



## Baymule

Bottom of the coffee pot.......dawn is breaking.....pondering on what a wimp I am. Don't want to go out in the cold, but that is not an option. Where did this come from? Normally nothing bothers me as long as I can go outside. This winter, I keep wanting to watch out the window and It hasn't really gotten cold yet! With this kind of attitude, I hope it doesn't snow this winter! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, that is WHY we don't live north!!   Can't imagine.    Older you get the more these slack days want to occur.   That's one reason you see downsize and moving.   I do hugely better in warm sunshine.....not the over hot temps, not cold for certain.     😁


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Normally nothing bothers me as long as I can go outside. This winter, I keep wanting to watch out the window and It hasn't really gotten cold yet! With this kind of attitude, I hope it doesn't snow this winter! LOL


I'm with ya...  I have a lot of "need to" just don't have the "want to" right now.  We're supposed to get to mid/upper 50's today.  Heat wave!   Totally willing to admit that I'm a weather wuss!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Add two more weather wuss's to the list...it's  Florida cold here and supposed to be worse tomorrow....stay warm everyone


----------



## farmerjan

30 to start, no wind.  Actually quite nice out there.  Sun was out but now cloudy again.  Might hit 40 today.   Had about 1 inch of snow overnight to cover all the sleety ice....  Could be worse... could be a foot of white stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

There's something wrong with being up and on second cuppa at 4am!  .  Here I sit!  Just can't get sleepy and go to bed at 9....seems I'm not able to sleep more than 5-6 hrs straight.   So awake at 2, 3, then wth....got up.  Bad.    

Yesterday started cold.  Winds died mid afternoon and it was nice in sun, even at mid 40s.

Today, more of same they say.   Have little planned.  I'm working on motivation.


----------



## promiseacres

Just up. DH has the day off, taking the youngest shopping for the other two. It's only 19° F 🥶 but the sun is up.
House cleaning then speech and then dh and I are off to do some shopping. And find some supper.


----------



## Baymule

Been up since 5, been reading the Epoch Times. It's an eye opener. 

Sunny today, 36, rising to 61 this afternoon. Rain coming all day tomorrow. I'll get outside today and do something. Going to cook a pot of ham bone and pinto beans.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the shopping done. Aunt & Uncle are coming over and bringing a turkey to fry. 
Should be a fun day. The family gathering was canceled but they wanted to still get together with us.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice you can work in a family visit.  Enjoy!  Turkey sounds really good.

A lowly 26 here this morning.  Yes, it's cold.   Looked out window to be sure I was still at my own home.....I was and the frost was so heavy, looked like just a blanket of white.  Now I am dreading going out there.    Coffee is hot and the cup feels good on wrapped around fingers!   Tastes great, too.       it's going to be overcast and cold all day again.   May hit 41-42, maybe.  Not a fun day for me...even the animals are laying around in the barns.   More unneeded or wanted rains tomorrow....still cold, too.   Winter! 

Made myself stay up to watch 11 o'clock news...toothpicks in eyelids...but, I slept until 6:15 this morn.   Way better than recent days.  Now I need plans for today.  Or not?  Just tired of stay home...inside.  I'm a winter weather wuss.   🤔 maybe read a seed catalogue.


----------



## rachels.haven

-2 this morning. This is going to require a larger kettle for me and a lot of buckets for hauling water.


----------



## Mini Horses

Can't even imagine!!!!!!          My 26 is frigid for me!


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 1 AM, finally got up before 4. Been reading articles on the internet. Made oatmeal for our breakfast, drank up all the coffee, think I'll get going and do laundry. Rainy today, mostly drizzle, just enough to be yukky. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## rachels.haven

-2 could have been worse. No wind, and the body doesn't register cold that low until it's numb. Plus, it wasn't -12 with wind and blizzard like it was when we moved out here.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee and cinnamon rolls are ready. 
Church then we need to get a load of hay and wood.


----------



## Mini Horses

They were right.  Rain again!      cold rain, since it's in the mid 30s. Its a soft, light rain and just needs to stop!! And.....an all day event .   We are to get more Christmas Eve.  🤔. And Christmas day.

Got everyone fed while just beginning....even goats decided to stand in sprinkles and eat fast.  They will lay and chew it for a while.  I came in to grumble about it all.    Gonna make bbq from this left over Boston butt.  Will do more sort, toss and clean up in the house....if I can get enough lights on!   Hate gloomy...now it's also cold and gloomy...crap! 

Morning news says that gov finally shook hands and made a deal to vote on today.  About time!   Make them do their job rather than going home.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 5 when an Amber Alert went off on my phone. I was in such a dead sleep that I looked at the clock and went right back to sleep, got up at 7:30. 

Yesterday I made pumpkin pies from my Giant Pink Banana squash. I made 2 with gluten free crust for DD and put them in the freezer. Then I made one for us, regular crust, and it is half gone already. I need to make a couple more for Christmas, so everyone can taste my fabulous pumpkin pie!

@promiseacres those cinnamon rolls sound good, can you post the recipe please?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sloppy nasty night and morning...DH just came in from watering the pigs, he walked into a pig hole they dug and is covered in muddy pig pen yuck , I guess  washing those jeans and sox is a priority this morning   ....


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sloppy nasty night and morning...DH just came in from watering the pigs, he walked into a pig hole they dug and is covered in muddy pig pen yuck , I guess  washing those jeans and sox is a priority this morning   ....


With his OCD and germaphobe tendencies, I bet he is in the shower scrubbing with gasoline and a wire brush to get the pig poopy mud off!    

OK, maybe not gasoline, but clorox followed by lysol, pine o pine, hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alcohol. 

BURN THOSE CLOTHES!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yep, in the shower lol, he came to the porch just having a flippin fit, ...me...just can't  stop laughing...should of gotten a picture   ...feet covered with yuck, , pants soaked to the knees...ohhh he was upset...GERMS, DIRT AND POO....We are both laughing with tears rollin down our cheeks....boy will those pigs taste good !


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @B&B Happy goats .... I needed a good chuckle this morning.

We missed the rain that @Mini Horses  is getting and it is pretty much done here in the western part of Va.  Mostly cloudy though, kinda just drab.  Wish the sun could get through and stay out.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule 


Pop the can, put on a pan and bake for 15ish minutes and frost it
🤷🏼‍♀️ This is as good as it gets for Sunday morning before church


----------



## Baymule

That's the best recipe I ever heard of!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the hay moved and the firewood too. Am feeling it today. Making jerky and some Christmas baking. Though I almost forgot, need to get some groceries too... no school.   though dd1 has a speech session


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. After moving hay and firewood, I bet you are sore! You need a hot soaking bath, that also means time to yourself for 20 minutes. LOL A rub down with Arnicare would take that soreness away in minutes. You can order it from Amazon. It's good stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another dreary day.  A touch warmer by 5 degrees, I'll take that part.  Sunshine would be SO welcome!  Of course, it's just wet and soggy everywhere after an all day drizzle yesterday.     heavy overcast now.

Fourth inside day now -- I'm over it!   Cooked a lot, ate a lot, fussed a lot.  Did laundry. 

I need some tractor therapy but, too messy.  🤔.  Need to paint on porch, too wet, too cold.  I'm in a rut!   .  Now I know why people go to WalMart and just walk around.😁

More coffee!  .    Enjoy your day for me!


----------



## Finnie

I need to tell somebody... I got a new grandpuppy! 



I can’t wait to meet him, but we are not getting together for Christmas due to quarantine. 😫


----------



## Mini Horses

What a cutie!  Look at that wrinkly nose puppy breath for Christmas.


----------



## Baymule

A French bulldog? What a cutie!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on . Low 40° but sunny. 
Did anyone see Saturn and Jupiter last night making the Bethelem star last night? It was too cloudy here.   
DH works half a day, DS and I have an eye appointment and so he is off until next week as he had days to use. 

@Finnie what an adorable pup!


----------



## messybun

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on . Low 40° but sunny.
> Did anyone see Saturn and Jupiter last night making the Bethelem star last night? It was too cloudy here.
> DH works half a day, DS and I have an eye appointment and so he is off until next week as he had days to use.
> I think I did. It was oranger than I expected. Being The first “star” to come out made it look dull, but when others started appearing it turned out to be really bright!


----------



## Baymule

I saw it, it was so bright! Thanks for the coffee, it sure is good this morning. I slept late, now my brain is foggy. I guess it makes up for all the waking up at ridiculous times in the wee early hours and not being able to go back to sleep.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> A French bulldog? What a cutie!


Yes, a Frenchie. They named him Odin.


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 1 AM. Husband woke up at 3 AM. We got up, drinking coffee. I was getting things out to make the squash/pumpkin pies and realized I have no evaporated milk. I have 3 cans of condensed milk, so looked up a recipe using that. Eh. It'll work or it won't. Gonna finish coffee and get started on pies to take for Christmas. Gotta wrap presents too.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Woke up at 1 AM. Husband woke up at 3 AM. We got up, drinking coffee. I was getting things out to make the squash/pumpkin pies and realized I have no evaporated milk. I have 3 cans of condensed milk, so looked up a recipe using that. Eh. It'll work or it won't. Gonna finish coffee and get started on pies to take for Christmas. Gotta wrap presents too.


It should work. 
Thanks the coffee. Baked (&washed dishes) most the day. Made the last bit of jerky, helped kids make then frost sugar cookies, made reindeer chow, gingerbread fudge, pumpkin pie, caramels. I think that's it,...   also squeezed in an eye dr appointment. Just a chocolate mousse pie tonight after we get back from an adventure to get a new bunny for dd1 since we had to cull a favorite due to bad teeth.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and about, slowly.       no need to rush.   Coffee brewing, cockerels crowing.   30 out there, not a crowing event to me -- I'd snuggle back down and shut up!  Supposed to get to low 50s.  That would be nice.   Plan to go across street with trailer for a couple rolls of hay....place one under carport for a help yourself buffet for the 9 mini mares.  . We' ll see how long it lasts them.   Otherwise, a quiet day at home.....


----------



## Baymule

We got the presents wrapped. DH helped.
The squash pulp has been draining in a colander, looks like more than a cup of liquid drained out. Drinking last cup of coffee, clothes in dryer, then going to go make pies.


----------



## messybun

I have last minute house cleaning today, animal cages need cleaned too. I feel bad for the ducklings! Their water was out and the rest was already crystallizing, so pointless to add more last night. But the cold seemed fine with them. I’m tempted to let them out with the big ducks and geese, but afraid they’d drown themselves in the big waters. I can’t believe tomorrow is Christmas Eve! Oh, and it’s time to make cookies. Does anyone know a decent low carb cookie recipe, like for a diabetic? I have someone I would love to surprise with cookies, especially sugar cookies, but low carb is making me skeptical. Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I was getting things out to make the squash/pumpkin pies and realized I have no evaporated milk. I have 3 cans of condensed milk, so looked up a recipe using that. Eh. It'll work or it won't.


Serve it with plenty of Mama Wall's eggnog, no one will notice if it doesn't come out well.


----------



## farmerjan

Was breezy but nicer day, warmer 50-low 60'w.... rain supposed to be coming in tonight and all day tomorrow.... temps diving down into the 20's  Thurs night and only 30's on Friday... teens on Fri night....


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan we get that system tomorrow and, they say, huge winds...poss tornado activity.   Not wanting either!  So morning will find me battening down the hatches.  Not my idea of a good time.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Woke up way too early...bad dream. 
Fun day got Jocelyn her new buck. And explored at a state park. 
Today we have Christmas with DH's family. Just a small group.    
Merry Christmas and peace to all. Be safe friends


----------



## Baymule

74 yesterday, 32 this morning. Soon as it gets light, I’ll be outside doing chores, then we’re gone. Y’all have a merry Christmas!


----------



## messybun

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Merry Christmas  to all


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule have a safe trip!    Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!

It's mid 60s and a storm blowing in here!  And I DO mean blowing...easy 20 now with gusts higher.  They say prob 60-70mph gusts  tonight, add rain and tornado threats.   As much as I hate snow, I'd rather have a white Christmas than this. 

Have a beef roast in the oven...if it gets bad and power out, I can always eat!  

Better check gas cans, in case I need the generator 🤔


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to everyone.  Same old same old here.  Rain today, warmer than I expected.  Had 7/10 inch already.  More later.  Then changing to snow,  little accumulation?  Cold coming.


----------



## Mini Horses

Merry Christmas everyone!   May you all be Blessed with love and compassion.

Power back on at 7ish, so only candles for about an hour.  Used sterno to heat water and had hot tea!   Watched some lovely musical Christmas programs on TV last night until power outage lights out at 11:30.....so, went to bed      had horrid wind and rains for couple hours prior but appears we missed the tornados predicted.   At least at my farm.  

Temps in 70s yesterday but, dropping to Mid 30s today, 20s tonight.   Brrrrrr.

As I look at this minor inconvenience, I am thankful that I have a home, plenty of food for people and animals; that I was able to participate with several food drives and contribute to every bell ringer pot this year!  I am thankful to be Blessed with all my needs, many wants and good health to enjoy them and help others in less bounty.


----------



## thistlebloom

Blessed Christmas morning all! I'm enjoying a cup of instant for a half a sec before I get into breakfast prep.
The boys are coming this morning and I'm so happy that we will all be together under the same roof for a few hours. That doesn't happen often enough for me.
I see stars twinkling in the pre-dawn sky so maybe we'll get some sunshine also!
Like @Mini Horses , I'm thankful and grateful for all the blessings that have been poured over me. My family is healthy, we have food and shelter and employment and I know there are many who can't say that. Paying it forward is richness itself. You cannot out give God.


----------



## ButtonHerder

Good morning everyone! I haven't participated in this thread, but I wanted to say merry Christmas!  🎄


----------



## Bunnylady

Even if it has been a kind of "baa humbug" sort of year . . .




Merry Christmas two ewe!


----------



## promiseacres

Merry Christmas from all of at Promise Acres in Indiana
We are beyond blessed. Praying for health and peace for all.


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to all.  I too am thankful for the blessings, and the ability to take care of myself and help others.  New (to me)  house, getting moved in even with all the difficulties..... freezers full and ability to still work.... a new ankle replaced joint that has gone so well.....looking new knees in the not too distant future..... 

For all the "complaining"  I really can't (and shouldn't) complain....  Praying for our country and hoping we can find some common ground to  go back in the direction of being "united " again.   Peace and good health wished for all.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Made biscuits and gravy. 
Another day to get hay and firewood. At least the sun is out. Yesterday the high was 15, it's already 19 this morning. First real cold snap for us. All the critters are doing ok though.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here I am looking at 22 temps and 16 feel like!   Cold for here.    

Coffee is hot and plentiful.....help yourself.  No doubt it will be an all day indulgence given weather and my plans to stay inside except for "must do" out there.  .   This reinforces my statements that I am not a cold weather person!  

Going to bake something today...maybe a cake, it is my son's birthday.  54 .  Not sure how he's made it that long!  🤔.  That rascal is getting old!!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee, it's good and hot. Slept in until almost 8 but still feel tired.
We got 4" of snow last night, it covered all the frozen lumpy mud holes from the last thaw and rain. Looks pretty!
The horses still have hay in their nets so I don't have to face reality for a little while.
Going to start on a cleanup project in my girl cave. It turned into the place to put displaced items from other cleanup projects, haha. Then going to ride around the neighborhood with a little neighbor girl buddy.


----------



## farmerjan

Down to 10 this morning.... sun is out but I think it is frozen sun!!!! Actually up to almost 30..... Ground got REAL HARD last night.  Tomorrow up near 50.  Got shavings to take out to chickens & lock in early.  Not many outside in the cold.


----------



## Niele da Kine

G'morning!  We got to sleep in a little later today since yesterday there was Rooster Relocation around here.  Usually, chicken soup is used to cure crowing, but I was too lazy so they just got relocated instead.  They moved off to someone who wants roosters, I think they will still become soup, but not my roosters anymore so I don't have to remove feathers.  There's still Ricky Rooster, one is enough.  Now it's back to rental house repair and cleanup, hopefully it will be ready for some new renters at the beginning of the year.  I'd rather be working on fencing the remaining chickens out of the garden, but that project will have to wait for another week while the rental is being repaired.


----------



## Grant

Late day coffee.  Got the dogs pens finished.  I’ll put some pics up.  Lots of concrete work in the last few weeks.  Put everyone in for a while to get used to them today...they were not happy.  They’ll get used to them.  Had the family in, immediate only, group of 8.  Hopefully I’ll get going on my fence project, the last one.  Gotta get post holes dug before the next big freeze or it won’t happen this winter.  😱. Hope everyone had a healthy and happy Christmas.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Sore but the hay is in the barn, got 40 bales this time as dh used the trailer. Plus a bit of firewood, but that'll be finished today. No church as they went online.


----------



## Baymule

We got back late yesterday afternoon. First thing I did was to unload, change clothes and go take care of my animals. I sure miss them while I am away. I loved on the dogs, then the horses, especially Pearl. I have her on a special feeding program, trying to get some weight on her. I lost ground with her over the summer, so I'm feeding her twice a day with a generous side helping of cracked corn. It seems to be working. I thought I would restore her back to good condition and health, but I don't think she ever had good condition and health. Can't put back something she never had, so we are "building" a 15 year old skinny horse. 

We enjoyed our visit very much. Our DD and family were there and our son came for Christmas day. We all sat up visiting until late at night, chattering away like a bunch of monkeys. LOL Couldn't get enough of our granddaughters, played and had fun with them. It will probably be spring break in March before we get them for any length of time. They want to come here to the farm to see us. Us going to see them is ok, but they love the farm. Their parents let them open all their presents up, out of the box, and spread then out in my sister's office. They played with everything, made a huge mess and had fun. The 13 year old played with her little sisters and hung out with the adults. We got her a charm for her charm bracelet, which is both mine and her's middle name. It touched her heart and tears welled up in her eyes. We also got her a big box of candy from World Market because it is not available in Odessa. We sure hated to leave and the littlest one burst into tears as we left.


----------



## Niele da Kine

G'morning!  KarmaSu 100% Kona coffee this morning.  The stuff is really good.  Su gave it to us awhile back and we'd not drank it since it was special, but there's a whole freezer door of 'special' coffee since other folks have given us some now, too, so it's time to start drinking it. 

 We also got some sort of fancy coffee maker at the thrift shop that grinds and then brews coffee so we're now able to use the whole bean fancy coffees without having to get out the separate coffee grinder.  We'd bought the coffee grind and brew machine because it had a matching carafe for our existing coffee maker and it was only $2 so we figured we could use a spare carafe.  Just for fun, we tried the grind and brew machine and the thing worked!  So now we can easily drink up the fancy coffee.

I'm not sure how many ways we have to make coffee around here, but even with the power out, we can still make coffee.  There's three French Presses, two of them stainless steel, one of them the usual glass carafe type.  There's two or three stovetop perking type coffee makers.  One or two are stainless steel, the other one is blue speckly enamel.  There's also some sort of odd stovetop expresso maker that does some sort of pressure thing that starts with the water in the bottom and then it goes up to the top.  And a Melita or whatever those filter holder things are that fit over a coffee cup and have hot water poured through them.  I think it's time to clean out the cabinets, since we're part of an 'antique mall', although we call it a 'treasure mall' and are able to sell anything, not specifically antiques, I can clean the things up and sell them at the shop.  That can be a project for early this year once we get the silly rental houses sorted out and rented.

Have you tried oatmeal and black oil sunflower seeds to get weight on your horse, Baymule?  We feed that to bunnies when we want them to gain weight.  The oatmeal is really good if they have any kind of cough, too.

Sounds like a lovely visit with family, hope that wretched virus isn't very busy in your area.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning everyone!   Another very much colder than norm morning at 21 and only 57 in the house!   I set the auto cut on way too low.   whoever set the one for outside must have had one eggnog too many -- this is not fun. Says will hit 40 late day. I'm glad I got all water tubs refilled late yesterday....makes it easier to break ice and haul less hot water. Another slow day, need to thaw out after feeding. 😁

Just for a lift to my day --- yesterday was 10th yr anniversary of our last bad snowfall.  It was 14" and drifts over 2 foot.   A virtual shutdown.    Glad for no repeats!!  It did make the bitter cold and only a hard frost more bearable.


----------



## Baymule

@Niele da Kine I'll try the BOSS!


----------



## promiseacres

32° but very breezy.  
 Didn't work on plaster but worked on our garage here, now our garden tractor is in there so dh can work on it. We also got the rest of the wood from the farm and brought home the splitter. 
No school this week, the horses will get their hooves trimmed and dewormer today. May go out to the farm and work on the plaster. We'll see though need groceries.


----------



## Mini Horses

Only got down to 39 last night.  😁 no ice busting today. .    Plus going to low 50s.

It'll seem like summer....even winds are gone. 

Have a little work this week,  couple half days....and two dental appts.  Using those insurance benefits I pay for...ordered new glasses last week and did all kinds of shopping for the OTC I could possibly think I would need!  For years??  . I'm a pharmacy now.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Dogs. Barked. All. Night. I went out at 7 last night and coyotes were very close. Too close for comfort, so I put Sentry in the sheep lot, Trip in the front pasture next to the sheep, Paris runs the side pasture that goes up to the sheep lot and Carson ran the yard. Sheba is in the trailer, she is in heat. Trip must have felt the pressure from the coyotes, he never jumped out. Pasture #1 is where he jumps in and out. If danger threatens, he runs up the driveway and jumps the fence. When he is satisfied, he jumps the gate. Coyotes have been very active the past few weeks. Glad that we have our dogs! But it sure is hard on sleep sometimes. 

Got a bolt in one of the truck tires, going to air it up and take truck to get tire fixed.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Horses all got their hooves trimmed, only DH'S was naughty.... that horse drives me batty. I separated him and his pal, Chase. Caught Chase, then went back to catch Duke. But he wasn't in the mood. Proceeded to run and kick and act dumb, Ended up in the fence. Finally caught him and put him in the round pen to work his butt while kids handled the other horses. He chilled finally but I left him there to wait his turn. And 5 minutes later he was acting stupid again.... he's just a bit buddy sour. Everyone got dewormed too. John gave Daisy hers. It's nice the kids are able to help a bit. And I put the hoof armor on Richie, that seems to be helping a lot.
 Anyways went in to warm up and forgot to fix the fence until chores...which were done in the dark. DH had to fix a tensioner. Plus the kids dropped a bottle and broke of ACV in our breezeway.... so that had to be cleaned up. Needless to say was an interesting evening. 
Oh and our farrier gave us gift certificates for riding lessons at a local barn. 😍 we gave her Christmas goodies. Best present!!!


----------



## messybun

Good mornin’ thanks for the coffee. Did a first tamalado yesterday and now have almost 200 tamales. I think I messed up the masa, it’s not quite right, but edible for a first try. My poor ducklings are needing to get out of their kennel, but it’s a bit cold out I’m worried that they’ll freeze themselves in the water. By the way, do any of y’all know a way to kind of numb up an area before a shot? My little, old, dog has/had what I believe was pancreatitis. He’s had it before and it was a weekend, so I gave him penicillin g because it’s what I have on hand. I tried an ice cube, and it was better, but is there something else that could have helped him not hurt so much?


----------



## Mini Horses

For your dog, orajel for surface desensitizing?    If it's a SQ shot, I'd think not so painful.  Not so much you can do about sting.

This morning sun was out, low 40s temps, a delight.    I rushed to do chores as I had a 9am dental.  On way, I get a call -- pipe burst in office and flooded out, cancel appointment.   OK.   Change plans!


----------



## thistlebloom

We slept in again, makes me grumpy lol.  😄 As if the days aren't short enough.  Dh doesn't have any work until the second  week of January and he doesn't sleep well anyway, usually drops off around 4 a.m., so I guess sleeping in on a winter day isn't too atrocious.

Nice farrier you have there @promiseacres ! Will the lessons be on your own horses or theirs?

@messybun , good job on the tamales (200!). We love homemade tamales, but they've always been provided by a couple of Hispanic friends.
I've never attempted it myself.

Not too much doing here today. I'm studiously avoiding getting all my work records out and figuring my income for our tax lady. Can you say procrastinator?
I will probably work on my little footstool project. Dh got all the knotty alder put on it yesterday, and I need to sand and stain the bun feet.

More snow tomorrow and for the rest of the week.


----------



## messybun

thistlebloom said:


> We slept in again, makes me grumpy lol.  😄 As if the days aren't short enough.  Dh doesn't have any work until the second  week of January and he doesn't sleep well anyway, usually drops off around 4 a.m., so I guess sleeping in on a winter day isn't too atrocious.
> 
> Nice farrier you have there @promiseacres ! Will the lessons be on your own horses or theirs?
> 
> @messybun , good job on the tamales (200!). We love homemade tamales, but they've always been provided by a couple of Hispanic friends.
> I've never attempted it myself.
> 
> Not too much doing here today. I'm studiously avoiding getting all my work records out and figuring my income for our tax lady. Can you say procrastinator?
> I will probably work on my little footstool project. Dh got all the knotty alder put on it yesterday, and I need to sand and stain the bun feet.
> 
> More snow tomorrow and for the rest of the week.



Where we used to live we had a tamale truck come every Monday, two streets over. But where I’m at currently is basically gringo central🤣. You gotta do what you gotta do for tamales.


----------



## kdogg331

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol i had to bacj and read that lol i didn't even notice until kdog said something lol





Baymule said:


> Darn! I had a box of mosquitoes I was going to send you!


I don’t check here near enough  but I’m cracking up now!! 😂🤣


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Not too much doing here today. I'm studiously avoiding getting all my work records out and figuring my income for our tax lady. Can you say procrastinator?


My drop front secretary desk is bulging and won't close........ yeah, procrastinator.


----------



## Baymule

I popped a crown off last night right before bed. Darn. Called dentist this morning and they said come now, so we did. Got it put back on, glued down. And that is my big news of the day! LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I popped a crown off last night right before bed. Darn. Called dentist this morning and they said come now, so we did. Got it put back on, glued down. And that is my big news of the day! LOL



You wear your crown to bed? I always take mine off and keep it on the nightstand with my royal scepter.


----------



## Baymule

I _said_ it was glued!!! Gheesh! Don't you _read??_


----------



## thistlebloom

Gluing for the absent minded princess. 😅


----------



## promiseacres

Royal hignesses your coffee is ready. 
Rain.... 🥶  I hate cold wet days....


----------



## Mini Horses

Crown or not -- another cold get up and just drinking my coffee until I must go out there.  Sun is out now but, clouding up mid day.  28 now.

Hate the sound of a dental crown as I "may" have to get one if missing filling can't be replaced.      will know Thursday...at appointment.  There's the doing and cost. Double whammy.   I may prefer snow over dentist 🤔 and I hate snow!   Plus new to me dentist.  What a way to end the year.  Insurance should cover most...maybe?


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Me and my Crown are waiting on the 4-5 inches of rain that is coming our way today and tomorrow. 

@Mini Horses I have 2 gold crowns, they have lasted over 34 years. Occasionally, like maybe once every 8-10 years, one comes off and has to be reglued. Dentist at the time told me that porcelain and gold were same price and said the gold would last longer. So, there is my sales pitch for gold. LOL My granddaughters are fascinated by my gold teeth and want me to open my mouth for them to see.   When my DD was their age, she did too.

NOAA weather service has changed their radar map and I don't like it. I used to be able to pick our area off the USA map for a close up, expand the screen to our county and see when I could run outside between rain bursts to feed. I've spent the past hour on their website trying to find moving radar that I can zoom in on to no avail. Not happy with their crappy new and improved, 

63 degrees, rain on the way, turning cold. I'm going to make us egg nog for the New Year. We can celebrate with us, ourselves, DH, me, dogs, horses, sheep, chickens and Goldie the steer.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule   I have 2 crowns....not gold!       this new dentist will find I always get nitrous before a shot.   Hope he has the flavored masks like my other dentist.  Actually, doesn't matter, I'm hyperventilating before they turn it on!!!   Suck it up, goes faster.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Insurance should cover most...maybe?


Depends on your insurance. Our dental doesn't cover fillings.



Baymule said:


> NOAA weather service has changed their radar map and I don't like it.


I hate it too!!!! Takes FOREVER to load and not nearly as useful imagery as the old one. You can zoom in, there is a  + and - control on the lower left.
New NOAA radar


----------



## farmerjan

My dentist here makes the crowns in the office.  They are not gold, but a porcelain type stuff.  They use a special thing on the computer and draw edges all around the picture on the image of my mouth/tooth....have watched them do it and it is really neat;  then it takes about an hour.... WAH LAH..... new crown.  Put it in, make sure it fits, cement, and then maybe  do a little gringing to get the top to match the opposite molar it comes down on,  so the bite is right.  Have had about 3 done here in this dentist office.  I had to have one replaced that was done years and years ago....

Luckily, I don't mind the dentist.  Not in love with the needles to numb.... but he is very good and barely feel them.  No pain, just a weird feeling and then it is almost instantly numb.  DS has a lot of anxiety going to dentist.  He uses a different one.  I used to go to that one, then switched to one, didn't like him much, then went to this one and will stay here hopefully forever.....


----------



## Baymule

Needles in my mouth, gums, doesn't bother me. No anxiety, no nerves, just don't care. They numb it all up, what's the big deal?



Bruce said:


> I hate it too!!!! Takes FOREVER to load and not nearly as useful imagery as the old one. You can zoom in, there is a  + and - control on the lower left.
> New NOAA radar


New NOAA radar sucks. I even had it on my phone, I hate it now. Old radar had county lines, it was easy to pinpoint our area.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on your majesties. 
Got the plaster done as far as we could in the upstairs bathroom and down the front stairwell as far as we could reach. Today we are working on the firwood, needs split and stacked. DH is off until Monday.  He was informed that he'll get another week's vacation next year.  he was at 3 last year with 10 years in, but they changed policy that you get 4 at 10 years, 3 at 5 years. Better late than never. A good year for it.


----------



## Bruce

Great news on the extra vacation! That is how it was where I worked with a 5th week at 20 years. They have since changed it to cap at 4 weeks. 

But it was pretty much extra vacation in name only for salaried people who were tasked with getting projects done on a schedule and the number of "billable hours" per year affecting the annual rating. Basically every hour taken on vacation was "paid for" with unpaid overtime either before or after the vacation time was taken.


----------



## Mini Horses

👑. I claim my coffee! 😌

Overcast, sprinkles all day...in fact, next 4 days.   Better get used to it.  

Just gonna try to chill....this is getting to me.   Get my vit D!   .

Goats got new bedding yesterday, cause they will be inside a lot, too.    Guess I'm ready for the ball to drop!  It will be a glass of wine...may be up at midnight, maybe not.  No biggie.    

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Baymule

Just came in. Pouring rain now, I grabbed a lull in the rain to run, make that SLOP out in the rain, to go feed and do chores. Yesterday, last night and so far this morning, we have gotten 3 inches. More to come! 

I heated up the last half cup of coffee after taking off wet clothes. Took chicken out of freezer, going to make orange chicken tonight and egg nog for New Year's Eve while we watch the festivities on TV. 

Yesterday I made potstickers and froze half of them. They were good for something different for a change. 

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

_Happy New Year, Miss @Baymule!_


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> _Happy New Year, Miss @Baymule!_


Happy New Year to you too STA!


----------



## thistlebloom

I finally got my wish for real winter.  
It quit piddling along and snowed all day yesterday, still snowing now but just dandruff. Haven't measured but it's well  more than a foot.
6" overnight.
I got a chance to use my new roof rake that I bought last winter and then ended up not needing because dh got up there and shoveled it all off like the stubborn old guy he is. Was that a run on sentence?

Anyway the rake was pretty effective and kind of fun. Since I was just playing with it I'm sure the fun will cease today when we are out there in earnest taking care of the roof. Dh will use the Avalanche slippy slide thing and I'll use the rake.
Hopefully the snowblower will tackle the piles that come off.
Thanks for the coffee. I'll have another with the Royal Cream please.


----------



## Grant

Baymule said:


> New NOAA radar sucks. I even had it on my phone, I hate it now. Old radar had county lines, it was easy to pinpoint our area.



I like the RadarUS app.  You may try that one.  It will let you do a locate and center “you” on the radar map.  It’s a free app.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Happy New Year's Eve!  Although, for you Kiwis and Aussies it's already tomorrow, so Happy New Year!  Be nice to be done with 2020, although I expect 2021 is gonna be a lot like 2020 for awhile.  But, halfway through the year, things should be more or less back to more or less normal, I hope?

This will be the first big fireworks event since we got the sheeples, I may put their names and phone number on their collars in case they somehow escape from running about because of the fireworks.  In Hawaii, it seems like just everyone has these big fireworks (4" to 6" mortars)  like what most places set off in their town parks.  Illegal, of course, but they seem to be everywhere and loads of them.  On the island of Oahu in the city of Honolulu (the only real city in Hawaii) folks have to stay inside if they have breathing problems because of the amount of smoke in the air.  The streets are covered in red firecracker paper the next morning.  It's supposed to chase evil spirits away and you have to shoot off more firecrackers than your neighbors or their evil spirits will just move next door.

We're on a hillside so we will get a good view of lots of fireworks tonight.  Lots of them are noisy, so the sheep will probably not like it.  Although, they're pretty mellow sheep, maybe they will sleep through it?  The rabbits aren't fond of it, either, but most of them have experienced fireworks before.

Today's task is to start cutting a path through the tall grass so we will be able to access the workshop/clubhouse from the sheep pasture since the neighbor is going to fence off their property next month.  Originally, the workshop was owned by one of the neighbor's family members.  Their driveway was used to access the workshop in the back and the little house in the front.  But, when the property sold, it no longer has a driveway to the back of the property without using the neighbor's driveway.  We haven't gotten a new driveway put in yet since driveways up hills are expensive.  The little house in the front of the property has a set of stairs going up so it can be accessed by the stairs.  The workshop in back can be accessed through our sheep pasture as soon as we cut through the tall grass between the sheep fence and the back of the workshop.  I put a gate wide enough for a truck and trailer at the back of the sheep pasture when building the sheep fence and they've thinned the grasses in their area pretty well but it's gonna be about a three day to a week's project to clear the grass from the gate to the back of the workshop.  

After it's cleared, then it will be fenced so the sheeples can keep the grass down, we hope.  We may need more sheeples.  So, 2021 will kinda be a continuation of 2020's projects.  But, dates are just a human invention anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy New Year's EVE..... and New Years Day to those of you that have already "seen the ball drop".....


----------



## Baymule

@Niele da Kine I am laughing at the mental picture of all the fireworks going off and the evil spirits scrambling over to the next house.   The neighbors have 4 boys and they have been blowing up the sky with lots of big bangs. We have 2 dogs in the floor asleep, terrified of BOOM! We are drinking Mamma Wall's Eggnog and watching the New York Times Square New Year's Eve Party that is not a party because the streets are empty. If any evil spirits show up over here, when the dogs get through with them, I'll shoot what's left.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got a week's worth of wood split and brought in. Split a bunch more to get ahead. Freezing rain today.... making breakfast then chores. DH is working on our garden tractor. Not sure what kids and I are doing. Probably take down the tree.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good day PA. Thanks for the coffee. No idea what we’re going to do today. Maybe go to Tyler to a grocery store there. They got chicken leg quarters on sale for 37 cents a pound, in 10 pound bags. I cook and can chicken and rice for the dogs to mix with their kibble. Thinking maybe 6-8 bags, plus some of those T-bone steaks they got on sale for $4.97 a pound. We only buy beef on sale, T-bone or rib eye steaks. Got some more rainy days coming up so I could be canning dog food. LOL 

New Year’s Day must have black eyed peas, ham and cabbage for good luck all year.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yah!   Another year gone.   Now it's time to get busy with garden planning.  

I have chores to do...taking a holiday routine this morning.  To bed late, so slept late.  Was nice.  Coffee being enjoyed, checking all my net stuff, then house cleaning.   Good start up for a New Year.....and another drizzly rain day.  All weekend rain and I'm trying to make it seem less painful!

Great price on those chicken legs, Bay!!!

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## messybun

Happy new year to you all!
Phew, had some neighbors last night setting off fire works directly over my neighbors house...and horse. This horse is a half blind old lady who definitely did not like them. It took me like fifteen minutes to get her to stop shaking and some lavender and chamomile oil on her nose, ears, and back. She got excited for the smell, and after it was on she was yawning in about five minutes; amazingly effective!
Then I noticed her ear had a small burn on it from the fireworks. I like fireworks as much as the next person, but that’s irresponsible, illegal, and dumb! If they drove two minutes towards the neighboring field no one would have said anything. But after we asked, told, and explained why they can’t be doing fireworks they lit some off later(at midnight) and then after that round they threw off a few more just  because. Argh, so frustrating. It’s not even like they own animals or understand. Oh, and to make it better, we have pigs in a fenced in field just down the road growing out on the leftover corn, which will easily spook and run into the road or swamp. Huge losses for the farmer! I hope they weren’t too scared and didn’t push through the fence. 
Other than that annoying start, my family and I had a great New Years with food and the classic sparkling apple juice lol. Hope y’all did too!


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Sounds like a good day PA. Thanks for the coffee. No idea what we’re going to do today. Maybe go to Tyler to a grocery store there. They got chicken leg quarters on sale for 37 cents a pound, in 10 pound bags. I cook and can chicken and rice for the dogs to mix with their kibble. Thinking maybe 6-8 bags, plus some of those T-bone steaks they got on sale for $4.97 a pound. We only buy beef on sale, T-bone or rib eye steaks. Got some more rainy days coming up so I could be canning dog food. LOL
> 
> New Year’s Day must have black eyed peas, ham and cabbage for good luck all year.
> 
> Happy New Year everybody!


I have never heard of that tradition! Can I make enough for my whole state lol?
Woohoo! Great sale too! Nice welcome to 2021.


----------



## messybun

Mini Horses said:


> Yah!   Another year gone.   Now it's time to get busy with garden planning.
> 
> I have chores to do...taking a holiday routine this morning.  To bed late, so slept late.  Was nice.  Coffee being enjoyed, checking all my net stuff, then house cleaning.   Good start up for a New Year.....and another drizzly rain day.  All weekend rain and I'm trying to make it seem less painful!
> 
> Great price on those chicken legs, Bay!!!
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!


you seem a little behind garden planning this year🤣?


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> I have never heard of that tradition! Can I make enough for my whole state lol?
> Woohoo! Great sale too! Nice welcome to 2021.


Must be a Southern thing. We love our peas, cowpeas to the rest of the country. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

Thanks for the coffee! I'm taking the tree down and putting away the few decorations I put out this year. Canning applesauce. Got a box of apples from the neighbors and it's been in the garage for 2 weeks. Hope they are still mostly good. Working on my footstool also, dh got the top ready for me. Overcast today. It's warm out there and melting snow.


----------



## Daxigait

Happy New Year everyone! long time no chat.  I hope you are all well.  life is just busy and with the loss of another llama I went with dogs here's one of them my new LGD Shamar.   He will get to live with the kids that start in a couple of weeks since he's just 3 months old until he gets a little bigger.    This shot is a couple of weeks old but there are no pictures today it's raining ice and snowing alternately.


----------



## Baymule

Stay awhile and don't go away for so long! Glad to have you back.


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Stay awhile and don't go away for so long! Glad to have you back.


How have you been?   It has been crazy here.  I am looking forward to kidding season that starts in three weeks.  My kids will be first freshening two year olds.  The big test: udders.


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm and foggy this morning.   Rain again today but, overnight.  Too wet out there to do much of anything.  Will work more on my inside clean & declutter efforts.  Set up a new TV yesterday but, still some channel scanning to work out and learning the remote buttons.   I've put this off for a few months......finally opened the box!  It was a gift.  The old one will get a ride to the dump later today, it's 18 yrs old.  Time to change.

Shockingly, I found my lowly EIP money in my account yesterday!!   Thanks uncle!

News on TV this morning showing the snow storms going on and sure makes me feel lucky to not have that here.   Sorry for those of you who are dealing!


----------



## Baymule

After 4" of rain, it is soggy outside, cloudy and 37 degrees. I just can't get excited about doing stuff outside. This is the first winter where we don't have 15 major projects lined up that must be done. There is stuff to do, but it is not imperative that we have to do it now, today. Eh. Maybe we are finally entering into maintenance mode, where we have all the major stuff done and now we just maintain what we have. That's ok with me!


----------



## promiseacres

Old cartoons on...kids and adults are moving slowly. Icy and wet....trying to figure out plans... just cloudy but very damp yet. So not sure we want to do the outdoor things we had planned.
DH needs more parts for the garden tractor but dealer is closed. Tree is down and put away.


----------



## thistlebloom

It's supposed to rain all day, so I steeled myself to be chained to the kitchen. So far no rain... I will not be happy if they got this wrong and I'm stuck inside. Curse you weather forecaster!  😄
Oh well, it all has to get done anyway. I ditched the applesauce canning yesterday, but did get Christmas put away and the house straightened up.
Just felt kind of meh, all day. Took Syringa and the dogs for a walk. The roads were too slick to ride, and now the shoulders are knee deep in snow.
Those 20 avocado I picked up were rock hard day before yesterday and today every one of them is soft! So guacamole making is in line with applesauce and banana bread.
If anybody needs me you will find me incarcerated in the kitchen. 😩


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  I'm thinking about gardening....you know how that is!!  So what did you decide about the garden ground cover you used last year?   Just watched a Utube about and thought you could update us.    May be something to consider?


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule  I'm thinking about gardening....you know how that is!!  So what did you decide about the garden ground cover you used last year?   Just watched a Utube about and thought you could update us.    May be something to consider?


The weed cloth did a good job of keeping the weeds down. It let enough light through for the crabgrass to grow under it, so I rolled it up and pulled the crabgrass and rolled it back flat. I was happy with it, should have got better stuff. What I bought was cheap and tore easily. I bought 3 more rolls and was going to take them back, but Sheba chewed the ends, so I guess I'll be using them again. LOL We have a stack of cardboard and have saved every paper feed sack. We lay those down and cover with mulch. It all works, but I still raise better weeds that a garden!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> but I still raise better weeds that a garden!


Me too!


----------



## Mini Horses

Me three   I'm looking at prices of the "good" stuff....heck, I could buy the veggies for less. I'm gonna be a cardboard and mulch event again this year. They do have some rolls of paper that's fairly inexpensive....might grab a couple of those for some spots. Have a couple areas still sorta heavy with well rooted grass to disk and rake, if it dries up enough to do. Days are lengthening a few min a day now, time to do this. 😁. 

I don't get paper feed bags.  But can get some good cardboard from stores when I do resets and such.   I'm gonna check with a local farmer this week on some rolls of wheat straw he's selling.   Has squares, too, but rolls are less costly.  Have plenty of home grown fertilizer and huge pile of seed.  Come on Spring!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Snowed last night. Prefer that to the ice. Worked a bit in the detached garage yesterday. I think DH wants to work on it again today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Early start here.  Hot shower and hot coffee -- gets you moving!     

Back to normal temps this week and no rain for several days.  Good!  We need to dry up some.  So mid 40 days and mid 30 nights....that's an ok winter.   Of course we normally get about a couple weeks of colder late jan-feb, so its not all over yet.  I vote to skip that for this year.  😌.

Need to go get a new battery for the tractor today.  It's time, will be six yr old soon.  Just won't hold that charge anymore.  When I turn the key I want action.  .  Guess I'll get some diesel while I'm at it.   Yeah, I want to use it this week!

Hope everyone has a great day.   Stay safe.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> Early start here.  Hot shower and hot coffee -- gets you moving!
> 
> Back to normal temps this week and no rain for several days.  Good!  We need to dry up some.  So mid 40 days and mid 30 nights....that's an ok winter.   Of course we normally get about a couple weeks of colder late jan-feb, so its not all over yet.  I vote to skip that for this year.  😌.
> 
> Need to go get a new battery for the tractor today.  It's time, will be six yr old soon.  Just won't hold that charge anymore.  When I turn the key I want action.  .  Guess I'll get some diesel while I'm at it.   Yeah, I want to use it this week!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.   Stay safe.


you have a great day too.  I wish I had a tractor.  especially on days like yesterday with all the melted snow mud and slush trying to get a wheelbarrow back and forth cleaning out the barn to the muck pile. not to mention it'd be nice to push up the muck pile a bit.
I'm with you on liking the on and off winter over the long term winter I grew up with in the north. I whine a little bit when it shifts from being really warm to cold, but at least it only lasts for a temporary time.  Years ago when I moved down here I couldn't understand why people would be cold when it was in the 20s. Now I have a better understanding especially when we get days like a couple of years ago when it starts out at 70° in the morning and moves through rain ice and snow dropping to -5 by dark.  You just can't adjust. Of course when I moved down here I couldn't do diddly outside in the summer either with the heat and humidity but I could run around in shorts in the winter. It makes me smile now.
when do you start kidding, or do you have something other than goats?


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee @Mini Horses 
Back to school today for kids and me and DH to work. We got the garage door up, not useable but up. It looks nice.  Housework and grocery trip.


----------



## Daxigait

If any of you guys have any advice I just put a new thread up on LGD.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Daxigait I only have goats to kid....not sure exact dates to start at the moment.  None bagging yet and I think late Feb will be start of it, well as I remember.   Left it a little later this year, hoping to have warmer weather and grass coming in.   Need to look at the calendar notes.   😁.  Didn't even breed all of them.  I'm planning a slower year for 2021.   Have an ongoing reworking of some fence and pastures on the farm, so pulling back to allow that to happen more easily.  

I expect a few broody hens, as usual.  Otherwise, no babes coming along.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> @Daxigait I only have goats to kid....not sure exact dates to start at the moment.  None bagging yet and I think late Feb will be start of it, well as I remember.   Left it a little later this year, hoping to have warmer weather and grass coming in.   Need to look at the calendar notes.   😁.  Didn't even breed all of them.  I'm planning a slower year for 2021.   Have an ongoing reworking of some fence and pastures on the farm, so pulling back to allow that to happen more easily.
> 
> I expect a few broody hens, as usual.  Otherwise, no babes coming along.


I wish I could say I was taking it easier but I was hoping to do dhir and linear this year though I'm not sure they're actually going to do linear appraisal. that's going to make it difficult I bred 23.  Three are meat goats the rest are dairy.  I just hope I get some girls and have a good market this year.


----------



## Baymule

It's a beautiful sunny day. I slept hard, lounging around this morning, about to get dressed and go outside to do chores. We are going to clean up in the garden today, pull up the frost killed tomato vines and bean vines. Got a lot to do, won't get it all done today, but we'll get started.


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> It's a beautiful sunny day. I slept hard, lounging around this morning, about to get dressed and go outside to do chores. We are going to clean up in the garden today, pull up the frost killed tomato vines and bean vines. Got a lot to do, won't get it all done today, but we'll get started.


well, enjoy your day. if it's like here at least the sun is shining even if it's not overly warm.  that reminds me I forgot to go get the last of my broccoli.  it has held on through one snow and a couple of frost but what we got at the end of last week and over the weekend no way.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Daxigait you are busy with that many to kid!!   Add pups to train...ok   have fun.

Our market is pretty good for goat sales.  What type dairy breeds do you use?  I had hoped to add a few Boer to the farm last year but, everyone went nuts so no shoping got done.   Maybe this year.  Always liked them when I had a herd years back.  Good personality to handling, easy kidding and good mothring.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> @Daxigait you are busy with that many to kid!!   Add pups to train...ok   have fun.
> 
> Our market is pretty good for goat sales.  What type dairy breeds do you use?  I had hoped to add a few Boer to the farm last year but, everyone went nuts so no shoping got done.   Maybe this year.  Always liked them when I had a herd years back.  Good personality to handling, easy kidding and good mothring.


I raise high quality Nubians. I also have three Boer Kiko ( mostly boer) crosses.  hi bred my youngest one to a big Boer Savannah buck I like the crossbreed genetics for my few meat goats.  
I am only training my puppy the others go back to the owner of the dog and it's her problem.


----------



## Mini Horses

Really like that buck!!!  Is he yours?  Savannahs are nice but, not always easy to find.
I keep saanens, only nubian buck at this time, and some saanenxnub.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> Really like that buck!!!  Is he yours?  Savannahs are nice but, not always easy to find.
> I keep saanens, only nubian buck at this time, and some saanenxnub.


no, he is not mine this is one of the rare times I did a sidewalk breeding. I only did it because I needed some outside blood for my meat goats. this gentleman raises show quality Boers and sells does for like 10 grand so it's a half and a half Buck half Boer and half Savannah.  I'm looking forward to seeing what I get.  I am hoping for one of each.  All my bucks are Nubians too


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Kroger donuts too. 
Cleaning those rabbit cages this afternoon, maybe bringing in firewood. 
Got baby bunnies due this week, praying we can keep them alive and well. Winter babies suck, but need those juniors for 4h.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope to get this new battery in tractor today.  Needed new end on one cable..got that and couldn't get screw off old one to remove it.  . Used some rust stuff on it, stopped the effort and will get to it again this morning. Still too wet for setting fence posts....maybe Thur but, can move everything into area needed to be ready. Rain again Fri night. its already more than wet enough.

The sun is showing, so high hopes for today drying up some.  Still in wait and see mode....my list is not getting much crossed off.  It's frustrating


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee and doughnuts! On my second cup. @promiseacres do you have heat in your rabbit barn? What about a drop light over the nest box?


----------



## Daxigait

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. Kroger donuts too.
> Cleaning those rabbit cages this afternoon, maybe bringing in firewood.
> Got baby bunnies due this week, praying we can keep them alive and well. Winter babies suck, but need those juniors for 4h.


I hope it goes well. too bad you can't make that heated barrels for rabbits. but I understand needing the early babies I like to have my goats early even if I have to keep them warm because then they're stronger before coccidia and barbacoa get bad.  it also helps for 4-H and people wanting goats early in the year


----------



## promiseacres

It's insulated and we have to heat lamps, I'll add another one for the coming litter. The smaller breeds have smaller litters and we've struggled to keep them going even with the added heat. It stays above freezing but some reason we still will loose kits if it's under 40. Which is October to April. I have some VL bred too they have larger litters and I'll combine litters if I need to. And bring them inside but that hasn't been too successful either. We'll figure it out, but very anxious to have a better set up after we move.


----------



## Baymule

2021 is your year to move PA!!


----------



## Baymule

Today was beautiful, we cleaned the loose waste hay from the sheep barn, filled the mule with it and spread it on the pipeline. We dumped Goldie the steer's water tub and refilled it. We filled the trash can next to his pen with feed, and took 3 bags of feed from the sheep barn to the horse barn and filled a trash can. Then we went to Tractor Supply for dog food. What was so great about yesterday and today, is that BJ hasn't felt good since his hip replacement surgery and he had a bad reaction to the medicine they put him on. It was Meloxicam and he gained TEN POUNDS, was bloated, felt sick all the time, had insomnia, was tired, had sharp chest pains that were scary. He stopped taking it and his family doctor prescribed something for the heartburn, that took care of the bloat, chest pains and feeling sick all the time. He lost the weight, but has just felt blah. So for the last 2 days, I almost have the ol' BJ back. 

My little ram lamb was down this morning. I figured bloat and drenched him with mineral oil, waited about an hour and drenched him again. Each time I walked him around the pen for 30 minutes. Sheba and Sentry came in to help. He pooped out some dog logs, but his belly was still distended, so I mixed up some baking soda water and drenched him with that. I repeated that a couple of hours later, each time crowding him and making him move. When I went out to feed this evening, he was laying down, ruminating, I guess he ate some hay, cause I sure didn't feed him. I got him up and was pleased to see his bulging belly had gone way down. He got another baking soda drench and there is baking soda in his pan. I think he's gonna make it.


----------



## farmerjan

Good catch for the ram lamb. Hope he gets past it okay.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Good catch for the ram lamb. Hope he gets past it okay.


I feel confident that he will. He sure got a belly full of home remedies! LOL Plus I ran him around, off and on, for hours. He looked much better this evening. Once when I went to check on him, Sheba and Sentry were laying next to his pen, they knew he was sick.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to get moving, early orthodontic appt for ds. 
Got those cages cleaned, today we'll get the firewood brought in. Yesterday I was distracted and ended up cleaning and vaccumed our bedroom. FYI though I am not sure how the farmhouse will get "finished" I do know there will not be any textured walls or popcorn ceilings...   hate it...I have to vaccum the dust and cobwebs off the ceiling...such a pain.


----------



## Baymule

My ram lamb is ok this morning. Sheba and Sentry were on the other side of the fence from him, keeping close to him. 

@promiseacres look into a stomp finish on the walls. I did the bedrooms in our old house in a stomp, after a leak in the ceiling brought down the ceiling dry wall and flooded them. It finished out like a stucco look. I liked it, it was fairly easy, looked nice when i finished AND was easy to keep clean.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad both BJ and the ram are better!   

I'm chilly this morning...heaters left too low last night.   Brrrr.   Hate feeling cold.   Hot coffee helps but, not like a blanket!    .   It's winter, I know.


----------



## messybun

Hello there. Is anyone on here not up to their necks in mud? At least it should help the garden is what I keep telling myself. Have to get some hay and corn today, and then I should be picking up another duck. I think I need to bring a friend along so I don’t come home with 5. I already improved my duck pen. Also, need to find cheap bedding, my yard is mud! The chicken coop smells so bad right now because of the heat and mud and everything, it needs cleaned, but I have to find something cheap to refill it. Hope y’all have a nice day!


----------



## Baymule

No mud here, we have sand for soil. Rain either soaks right in or runs off. But chicken pens do get icky. Try leaves, pine straw or put in a bale of pine shavings. @messybun where are you located? Could you put your general location on your avatar?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Cool here this morning,  ...for some crazy reason three of the dogs rolled in something  nasty and extremely  stinky...yuck,...so three baths are done , I'm soaked  and ready to hit the shower myself...then start afternoon chores lol...have a great day all .....oh, got to find another chicken killer who takes the heads only, it's  hitting here and neighbors....


----------



## farmerjan

D@#N hawk here was doing the heads on the meat birds.  Skunk was working on the bodies.  

Can't see worth a darn..... eye dr appt this morning..... eye drops and all, and the dialation is such a PITA.  But everything good, said to keep doing what I'm doing because everything was very good, excellent, etc and so forth.  Prescription still the same.... 6-8 years running now.... said to come see him next year....
So, I am trying to do some stuff here at the house, Can't see to read the computer so I will get off and try later.


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Today was beautiful, we cleaned the loose waste hay from the sheep barn, filled the mule with it and spread it on the pipeline. We dumped Goldie the steer's water tub and refilled it. We filled the trash can next to his pen with feed, and took 3 bags of feed from the sheep barn to the horse barn and filled a trash can. Then we went to Tractor Supply for dog food. What was so great about yesterday and today, is that BJ hasn't felt good since his hip replacement surgery and he had a bad reaction to the medicine they put him on. It was Meloxicam and he gained TEN POUNDS, was bloated, felt sick all the time, had insomnia, was tired, had sharp chest pains that were scary. He stopped taking it and his family doctor prescribed something for the heartburn, that took care of the bloat, chest pains and feeling sick all the time. He lost the weight, but has just felt blah. So for the last 2 days, I almost have the ol' BJ back.
> 
> My little ram lamb was down this morning. I figured bloat and drenched him with mineral oil, waited about an hour and drenched him again. Each time I walked him around the pen for 30 minutes. Sheba and Sentry came in to help. He pooped out some dog logs, but his belly was still distended, so I mixed up some baking soda water and drenched him with that. I repeated that a couple of hours later, each time crowding him and making him move. When I went out to feed this evening, he was laying down, ruminating, I guess he ate some hay, cause I sure didn't feed him. I got him up and was pleased to see his bulging belly had gone way down. He got another baking soda drench and there is baking soda in his pan. I think he's gonna make it.


Glad you were on to of it, and he is doing better.  It is so scary how fast they can get into serious trouble.


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> Glad both BJ and the ram are better!
> 
> I'm chilly this morning...heaters left too low last night.   Brrrr.   Hate feeling cold.   Hot coffee helps but, not like a blanket!    .   It's winter, I know.


that's why I love the extra of having my wood stove. there's nothing like warm heat from a wood stove when you come in cold from doing chores. it just chases the chill out.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We love our peas, cowpeas to the rest of the country.


I've never heard of cowpeas, looked it up. I have heard of Black Eyed Peas (both the food and the group)



Mini Horses said:


> Used some rust stuff on it


I've had good luck with PB Blaster


----------



## Mini Horses

PB Blaster is next on my list....if it doesn't release this morning.  Had liquid wrench and wd40 on hand.  Even did heat.  Dremel cut off may be needed.  And yes, I'm turning the correct direction  😁 

Geesh, only 29 out there this morning.   Not liking this  and old man winter does not even care!   Double the snuggies before I go out.

. Enjoying this while I can...help yourself, fresh pot is there!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Kid's are excited as co op restarts today. Got firewood brought in and also got the ponies groomed and worked a bit. 
Taking the girls' ponies to the barn next week to see how they do in the indoor.  We can pay $10 a head and use their facility, doing a trial before we schedule their lessons. We were told the $10 includes all the arenas and even a short trail by the river. Barn owner has been very accommodating.


----------



## Daxigait

Does anyone know how to get canning jar rims off if they were left on canning jars after sealing years ago?  They are stuck on and a bit rusty.


----------



## Bruce

PB Blaster @Daxigait 
I don't know but I would think that MAYBE putting them upside down in hot water might expand the metal more than the glass and MAYBE they would loosen?


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> PB Blaster @Daxigait
> I don't know but I would think that MAYBE putting them upside down in hot water might expand the metal more than the glass and MAYBE they would loosen?


well maybe the hot water will work, but I don't think I'll try upside down that might make a mess since the jars are still full


----------



## Bruce

I figured you could get the metal to expand such that with enough force you could unscrew the caps once the jars are right side up. You want to heat the metal more than the glass. 

You might need a jar opener. I have one like this
Jar opener on Amazon

but mine has a wooden handle, it works well. It belonged to my grandmother who lived in So. Cal all her life after moving from Spain with her father around 1900. The opener was made by Edlund, coincidentally still in business in Burlington 1/2 mile from my prior house. The patent is from 1933 and I suspect the opener is from the earliest period when they were made.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> It belonged to my grandmother who lived in So. Cal all her life after moving from Spain with her father around 1900. The opener was made by Edlund, coincidentally still in business in Burlington 1/2 mile from my prior house. The patent is from 1933 and I suspect the opener is from the earliest period when they were made.



That's sweet that you have something from your grandma that you use regularly. I have an apple corer that was my grandmas, and a Salad Master "food processor" that was my parents. It's 70 years old now.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Bunnies due today, first time polish doe has absolutely packed her box with hay. No kits yet but we'll keep the lamps on and check her often.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope the kits arrive soon and do well.   Sounds like everyone is ready.   

Cool here, just above freezing, so our drizzle predicted is not expected to become flakes of white.  Wouldn't stick anyway due to ground temps.   Yesterday the frost was so heavy it actually looked like a dusting of snow.  Pretty for the couple hours it was here and absolutely all I want of white stuff.  .    I'm spoiled.

Pretty much a run of the mill day here. Cold, dreary, chores waiting for me, coffee good, news bad.  What a rut!!!    

Fun tidbit...Dolly Parton, Cher, @frustratedearthmother  and I all have birthdays in Jan!  Anyone else?  @Baymule ,  BJ too?  We need to celebrate  🎂🍾. Have at it!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I figured you could get the metal to expand such that with enough force you could unscrew the caps once the jars are right side up. You want to heat the metal more than the glass.
> 
> You might need a jar opener. I have one like this
> Jar opener on Amazon
> 
> but mine has a wooden handle, it works well. It belonged to my grandmother who lived in So. Cal all her life after moving from Spain with her father around 1900. The opener was made by Edlund, coincidentally still in business in Burlington 1/2 mile from my prior house. The patent is from 1933 and I suspect the opener is from the earliest period when they were made.


No Way Bruce!! I am so excited that you posted this.  I HAD one of these, it has a green wooden handle, it belonged to my Mother, as far back as I can remember. When my daughter left home, she went shopping in my kitchen. My jar opener was one of the items she chose. I almost didn't let her have it, but wanted her to use and treasure it like I did. I have missed my jar opener and now you have posted where I can get a new one.

I just ordered me one!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, hope your bunnies arrive on time, all healthy and squirmy.

@Mini Horses not our birthdays this month! LOL

We are supposed to get sleet, ice and maybe snow Sunday!


----------



## Daxigait

Mini Horses said:


> Hope the kits arrive soon and do well.   Sounds like everyone is ready.
> 
> Cool here, just above freezing, so our drizzle predicted is not expected to become flakes of white.  Wouldn't stick anyway due to ground temps.   Yesterday the frost was so heavy it actually looked like a dusting of snow.  Pretty for the couple hours it was here and absolutely all I want of white stuff.  .    I'm spoiled.
> 
> Pretty much a run of the mill day here. Cold, dreary, chores waiting for me, coffee good, news bad.  What a rut!!!
> 
> Fun tidbit...Dolly Parton, Cher, @frustratedearthmother  and I all have birthdays in Jan!  Anyone else?  @Baymule ,  BJ too?  We need to celebrate  🎂🍾. Have at it!


well @mlmmike was last week and Rush Limbaugh will be 70 on the 12th.  likely his last birthday was stage 4 lung cancer.


----------



## Daxigait

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Bunnies due today, first time polish doe has absolutely packed her box with hay. No kits yet but we'll keep the lamps on and check her often.


I hope everything goes well. glad you are already your mostly ready. I'm trying to get fully ready myself I will start kidding about the 20th hopefully it'll be warmer that week.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I just ordered me one!


I expect it will work but it just isn't the same as the original! No memories!! Maybe you should sneak into DD's kitchen and swap the new one for your's 

One thing I noticed when looking for them so I could post a link is that you can buy used original ones with wood handles for MORE $ than the new one with the plastic handle (different manufacturer, same mechanics). Good thing you are OLD! because I doubt the plastic handle will last long enough to be passed down several generations. Should make it through your lifetime though.


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> I figured you could get the metal to expand such that with enough force you could unscrew the caps once the jars are right side up. You want to heat the metal more than the glass.
> 
> You might need a jar opener. I have one like this
> Jar opener on Amazon
> 
> but mine has a wooden handle, it works well. It belonged to my grandmother who lived in So. Cal all her life after moving from Spain with her father around 1900. The opener was made by Edlund, coincidentally still in business in Burlington 1/2 mile from my prior house. The patent is from 1933 and I suspect the opener is from the earliest period when they were made.


So these work on home canning jar lids cuz that's what I'm talking about I've never had any issue with regular lids but these have been on here for about 8 years.  The contents are history but I'd love to reclaim those jars.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's still cold.  31 with feel like of 27.  Now that's cold for here!  And damp out there, just enhances it the wrong way.  I even feel cold inside so ya know I'm dreading going out there!       gripe, gripe, gripe!  We need to dry up and seems more rains over next 2 weeks, heavier than usual.    More gripes!

Just put coffee on.   Five minutes and help yourself.   Think I'll make some pancakes.  I see some maple syrup wanting to be used,  plus I'd like something sweet. . Maybe it will sweeten my mood. .    Now, where'd I put that sweater?   Gotta warm up.

Early mornings are overated.


----------



## Baymule

It is supposed to snow and ice here tomorrow. At least it doesn't last long.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. It's 32 ° but no precipitation. DD checked her doe, no babies. She was bred to our oldest buck, the previous 2 breedings didn't produce kits so bred her 4 times. I am suspecting a false. She has such a lovely warm nest though but I think he's done. 
I slept in...


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny but cold 26 this morning. Supposed to be in the 40's today and tomorrow so good for this time of year.
Anyone notice that the days are actually getting longer already?   Not pitch black at 5p.m.  anymore.... 
SOOOO glad to not have the meat chickens to deal with.  Put some stuff in the back of the truck....stopped with a couple things of garbage and dropped off at  the dumpster in the way.


----------



## thistlebloom

Yes I noticed the lengthening days. Might only be 45 seconds a day but I'll take it!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH woke up with a headache.. need to get the plaster cleaned up. Maybe get more hay. No bunnies, guessing a false. More boxes go in tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sun is up and spending the day.  .   Makes for a happy farm, everyone loving it.

Coffee time.  Late but, hey, a weekend treat to slack a little.   Need to unload a truck of hay into the trailer....I've done my stretches to loosen the back up.  I'm ready to go!  .   Now I need to get out there, it won't move by itself.


----------



## thistlebloom

I got up at 5 today, which is more like it! That sleeping in stuff makes me crabby  😄.
Thanks for the coffee! I got a fire crackling along, the kitchen cleaned, the bun feet glued back in my little old footstool project and now I'm sitting here enjoying a hot cup. Then check the animals, dress for church and maybe sneak a ride in today. Cloudy and cold but dry.


----------



## Baymule

It's snowing!! Winterwonderland out there! Everything is white. I like Texas snow, it's beautiful and best of all, it's gone in 3 days.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> It's snowing!! Winterwonderland out there! Everything is white. I like Texas snow, it's beautiful and best of all, it's gone in 3 days.


If I could like this several times over, I would, because that's exactly how I feel about snow here!


----------



## messybun

The first snow of winter was yesterday, at first it seemed like mist, but it only lasted a few minutes at most. I wouldn’t have even noticed had the goats not escaped and forced an emergency fence fix. Which the electricity still isn’t working.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny and nice day again.  Cold overnight mid 20's .  Got some stuff packed and a bunch of boxes brought up to new house.  Nice to not be freezing trying to do stuff.  Looks like a fair week, maybe cold by the end of the week. No snow... but better yet,  no rain and wet....


----------



## Finnie

We’ve only had two small snows so far this year, here in Central Indiana, which both melted within a few days. I’m not complaining, but DH is. We are from Michigan, and he says if it’s going to be cold, it ought to at least have pretty snow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
school, speech and unload the trailer full of hay. Dumpster is full so DH is happy.  Have a 4h council meeting. Temps will stay under freezing but the ground isn’t completely froze yet.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. You have a full dumpster? That’s a good thing! How much more plaster to tear out?
Every thing is white. Snowy and beautiful outside, but the sky is just a continuation of white. @Bruce if I had to look at the sky like this for months, it sure would get gloomy. But the sunshine will be back tomorrow! It’s 34 now, climbing to 43 and drop to 27 tonight. Small clumps of snow are already falling from the trees. No ice under the snow but it will freeze to ice tonight. It sure is pretty right now. It won’t be so pretty in a little while when I start hauling hot water and busting ice so the animals can get a drink. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Daxigait said:


> So these work on home canning jar lids cuz that's what I'm talking about I've never had any issue with regular lids but these have been on here for about 8 years.  The contents are history but I'd love to reclaim those jars.


It should. I suspect back when mine was patented canning lids were about the only type around. The one I found online has the same mechanics as mine. Turn the handle clockwise and the gears open the clamping parts out to about 4". Twist the handle counterclockwise and the gears pull the clamping parts tight on the lid, the handle gives you mechanical advantage to unscrew it. The hard part is getting a grip on the round glass jar with your other hand.



farmerjan said:


> Not pitch black at 5p.m. anymore...


It is here!!



Palomino said:


> In this picture it seems incredible to think that he could clear the jump


Exactly what I was thinking looking at the picture!



Finnie said:


> he says if it’s going to be cold, it ought to at least have pretty snow.


Can't disagree with that! Though there is the possibility of too much. A nice sprinkling of an inch or so every few days keeps the ground nicely white.



Baymule said:


> You have a full dumpster? That’s a good thing!


Until the bill shows up! Good to get rid of the stuff but at least here it costs a bundle to get it emptied. It cost me nearly $400 for a 10 yard dumpster when I cleaned out the prior house.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule The plaster is mostly finished of the upstairs ( just behind the tub to do), so probably a bit more past half finished with plaster. We have a 2 yard dumpster that gets dumped every other week, so we try really hard to get it filled every couple of weeks. it's $76 per month, it's over 50 to get a "regular" can so the dumpster isn't that much more to pay, and it holds more than twice more than a typical can.  We can fill it above the rim and also put another can beside if need be. It's worked well for moving the plaster, I think it holds 2-3 rooms worth of plaster. Anyways it works. DH told me I need to pick out a new front door.


----------



## The Angry Hen

Hi,

I'm really sorry for intruding, but I was wondering if anyone could let me know how to delete my account on here? I continue to belong to BYC, but with hectic life happenings, I find myself not using BYH a whole lot.
I'd appreciate any help.
I used 'Contact Us' to send in a message, but wanted to ask here just in case... thank you and have a good evening.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the hay unloaded. Next boxes in for two more does. Today school, bring in firewood and possibly groceries. Those rabbit cages are going  need to be cleaned soon too. 


@theangryhen sorry I don't know how to do that...


----------



## Mini Horses

@theangryhen, why delete it?   Just don't visit.  But you can "unwatch" any thread if you're getting email notes.   Hey, you may want to stop in and say hi now and then.   

We're having a good week of temps here....like a lot of the country.   I'll take it, actually deserve it.  😁.  Rain predicted last week has evaporated, like that part.   Sunshine is here, too.  It makes me want to get outside!  

Hope everyone else is having a delightful day!


----------



## Baymule

Just a few patches of snow left. We need to go get feed and dog food today. I slept late, normally I’d have chores done and we’d already be on our way. The feed store is an hour away. Going to be a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## The Angry Hen

Mini Horses said:


> @theangryhen, why delete it?   Just don't visit.  But you can "unwatch" any thread if you're getting email notes.   Hey, you may want to stop in and say hi now and then.
> 
> We're having a good week of temps here....like a lot of the country.   I'll take it, actually deserve it.  😁.  Rain predicted last week has evaporated, like that part.   Sunshine is here, too.  It makes me want to get outside!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a delightful day!



I suppose that is quite true! I'm just trying to narrow down my internet usage, stay more grounded to being present.
Who knows though... I may have sheep one day and visit BYH frequently!
Thank you for your response. 

Also, hello and good morning to everyone!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Warmer temps Today, all the way to above freezing. 
Got the firewood in. School, and a 4H photo, we were asked to bring the kids and their bunnies as a local bank is donating to the council & they want a photo. Then probably get the cages cleaned.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good day to me. Thanks for the coffee. It's clear and going to be sunny day here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine!!!   Lots of it!   High 50s today!      

So a spoiler week, most likely, because my calendar says it's not quite mid Jan.  But I will enjoy the gift.   Will be hard to accept when it turns on me.  

Bunnies at the bank?   Nice.   Take the silkiest furred....best color...and business cards.

Slept in (getting to be a habit), having coffee, contemplating the day.


Eta....Goldie is looking good.


----------



## Daxigait

on a lighter note I saw this on me we today


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Had to get groceries and run errands after the bunny photos so didn't get to the cages, will do that after co op today.  
Snow and cold coming tonight.


----------



## Daxigait

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Had to get groceries and run errands after the bunny photos so didn't get to the cages, will do that after co op today.
> Snow and cold coming tonight.


so do you have babies, they call them kits I think, yet?


----------



## Mini Horses

We have been given another beauty of a day here....sun, upper 50s....it can't last thru Feb but, sure would like it to!   😁


----------



## Baymule

DD called yesterday, the kids are out of school Monday, so we will meet halfway Friday and pick them up. We are excited to have them here and can't wait!


----------



## thistlebloom

We had a big windstorm Tuesday night and yesterday -but at least it was sunny!
Steady 30 mph and gusts up to 40, so not super horrible, but it did lay a lot of trees down over lines, and some power poles came with them. Our power went out in the wee hours, the power company said that the damage was so widespread it could take a few days to get us back online. But it came back at 3 a.m.. 
I love those linemen and everybody who works so hard to keep our households running in a normal manner. @Ridgetop , please pass my gratitude on to your son, I know he works in CA but they all do such a hard job.
A sunny calm day today, upper 30's, which I am thankful for. 
Have to go into Big Town which is the only blight on it.  😄
Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

Super overcast here... again...

Made kids plow and shovel ...

Ran into town with 1 kid, forgot 2 things we were supposed to bring to town....

Sheesh...  

Had lunch, now kid will go into town and do the stuff we forgot.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Didn't get the cages done, the meat processor called and said the 1/2 a beef was ready we'd committed to. So went after that instead. They made a few mistakes... cut the tbones up into strips  but we have2 freezers full.... Which is awesome.
And so very blessed, kids can take care of all the chores now... I had to clean the oven as the brownies they made the day before overflowed the pan....Not sure what happened. I was working on supper when they were making it but something went very wrong.   Anyways chores, school then speech then some friends coming over. So will do the cages this weekend I guess.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. That sucks on the processing. They ruined your T-bone steaks! But you have beef in the freezer now and that counts for plenty of god meals for the family. Since we raise pork, chicken and lamb, we don't generally eat a lot of beef. We buy steak when they go on sale, but that's about it. Really looking forward to the steer going to freezer camp in March! 

We get our granddaughters today until Monday when we meet to take them back. So excited!


----------



## Mini Horses

That's pretty annoying, steaks cut wrong.   Surprised they didn't question that....good thing it wasn't ground. . Hey, it's still good beef. Been buying beef from store for years now but, not like homegrown! Goat is more the size I need. .  

I have fog this morning.   First day in several that sun wasn't up bright and happy.  It's out there shining so this won't last long!   Gotta do a hay run in a while.    Right now, coffee.  Then more stretches, then the chores, which aren't bad.   Need to take a bunch of feed bags to recycle at dump this weekend....a whole bunch!  Wish they were paper not plastic, so I could use in the garden.

Yesterday evening I organized my pile of seeds.   How nice to get that done.  I had a box which was perfect to stand need packets, long and skinny, perfect width.  Cut cardboard dividers and labeled -- tomatoes, peppers, greens, herbs, etc -- then sorted packages into my seed "file box".    Another larger box holds that, plus a few plastic  bags with the bulkier seed, like corn, beans, peas, all flowers.   Now I can quickly find what it's time to start and what I have.  It's all there together. 😎. Now I can order the sweet corn I'm short on. I'd need 5 acres for all tomatoes I could plant from these I have. Apparently I have a "thing" for tomatoes! 😁. And kales, collards and peppers aren't far behind. I need a greenhouse just for starts. 🤣

Can you tell I'm ready for Spring to get here?


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> That's pretty annoying, steaks cut wrong.   Surprised they didn't question that....good thing it wasn't ground. . Hey, it's still good beef. Been buying beef from store for years now but, not like homegrown! Goat is more the size I need. .
> 
> I have fog this morning.   First day in several that sun wasn't up bright and happy.  It's out there shining so this won't last long!   Gotta do a hay run in a while.    Right now, coffee.  Then more stretches, then the chores, which aren't bad.   Need to take a bunch of feed bags to recycle at dump this weekend....a whole bunch!  Wish they were paper not plastic, so I could use in the garden.
> 
> Yesterday evening I organized my pile of seeds.   How nice to get that done.  I had a box which was perfect to stand need packets, long and skinny, perfect width.  Cut cardboard dividers and labeled -- tomatoes, peppers, greens, herbs, etc -- then sorted packages into my seed "file box".    Another larger box holds that, plus a few plastic  bags with the bulkier seed, like corn, beans, peas, all flowers.   Now I can quickly find what it's time to start and what I have.  It's all there together. 😎. Now I can order the sweet corn I'm short on. I'd need 5 acres for all tomatoes I could plant from these I have. Apparently I have a "thing" for tomatoes! 😁. And kales, collards and peppers aren't far behind. I need a greenhouse just for starts. 🤣
> 
> Can you tell I'm ready for Spring to get here?


Seeeeeeeds!   Of course...  you probably have growing stuff don't 'change?


BTW, kid went into town again yesterday,  and only did ONE of the 2 things that had to be done.

He forgot his wallet... so couldn't do the second. 

He did not go in a third time...


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like me Al. Always forget something and figure that out when I get home. 



promiseacres said:


> We have a 2 yard dumpster that gets dumped every other week, so we try really hard to get it filled every couple of weeks. it's $76 per month


Do they dump it twice for that $76 or is the dumping extra? If the former you are getting a heck of a deal compared to what I had given I had to pay the dump fee by weight.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce yes they dump it twice a month for $76 per month... can't beat the price,

Snowed off and on this afternoon. that to do list is still sitting there.. but had a nice visit with friends.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. A Friendgave us some boxes of eggos. So that's breakfast.


----------



## Mini Horses

I had a piece of sausage and a chewy granola bar with coffee.   I'll be hungry before long but, fast and ready for the moment.   

Today I need to run over to the dump with these feed bags.  Then on to check out some straw for garden use at a nearby farm, then TSC....my day has begun.   😁   if dry enough, I hope to torch off a few spots in the garden area of stuff that died there.  Don't want it to restart.    Trying to finish it off.

Ahhhhh, order corn seed before it's sold out!  .     Short list.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Ahhhhh, order corn seed before it's sold out! . Short list.


I had a vivid dream last night... spouse tossed out ALL of my old seed...

I kept saying "why?"

Still got tossed.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the better half doesn't like what you are planting!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Bacon and french toast in a bit. 
Snowing this morning. 
Got those cages cleaned finally, and 7 does got bred. Still no kits.. but all bunnies were interested in breeding. Which is a very good sign.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan glad it was only a dream!    😁 seed is a valuable asset to have....a soothing one if you garden. I know my grandma sure valued hers. After all, it meant eating or not for a family with 7 kids. No car, no equipment & no birth control. But, that was 100 yrs ago!  

It got cold & really windy yesterday, so hope to get to trash dump today.   Wasn't wanting things blown all over the roads.    Low 30s now but sun is out!   Warming nicely.   Way better than overcast yesterday.

@promiseacres that means mid Feb kits?   Brrrrrrr.    I don't even care for Feb kidding and they are bigger!    Although Jan- Feb makes for better times sale kids.  May be true for bunnies, too.


----------



## Bruce

Sausage and French toast for me. No sausage for DW and her sister.


----------



## Alaskan

You all had great breakfasts. 

Talking of trash...  we currently don't have a functional truck to use for dump runs

Sucks rocks .

Trash box is full....  wondering...  maybe we will just stuff as much as we can into the jeep...  hope the smell doesn't linger since it is winter.

I REALLY want a functional truck again!!


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> You all had great breakfasts.
> 
> Talking of trash...  we currently don't have a functional truck to use for dump runs
> 
> Sucks rocks .
> 
> Trash box is full....  wondering...  maybe we will just stuff as much as we can into the jeep...  hope the smell doesn't linger since it is winter.
> 
> I REALLY want a functional truck again!!


it's always something isn't it?  our garden tractor is down... so it's been the wheel barrow for lots of jobs... DH is working on it. But it's been 6? weeks . Sucks when our tools let us down.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> it's always something isn't it?  our garden tractor is down... so it's been the wheel barrow for lots of jobs... DH is working on it. But it's been 6? weeks . Sucks when our tools let us down.


Oh yeah!!  

Sad on your tractor... ours died a year back I think, can't fix it...  no way will we pay to replace it.

Now our back up plow is a 4 wheeler.  Wow..  with a 4 wheeler you REALLY have to stay on top of things, not enough weight to push much snow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Alaskan  sorry to hear that. My DH is a tractor mechanic (service tech) so eventually all machines get revived around here. He's been one for 20 years this year. 

School, Speech and the 4H meeting tonight, firewood needs brought in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, my...broken is part of my life, too.  Guess we hope these things will last as long as us.   😁 I'm becoming a repair woman whether I like it or not! You almost have to with mechanic shop rates what they are. Not that they don't deserve to be pd, just that it is hard to pay! What used to be neighbor help and barter isn't here much anymore. Plus, what used to be made with long life has become less so. From vehicles right down to a simple hoe. 

My coffee is hot, delish and giving me time to get my day lined up -- well, my week really.  I'll work off farm for three days.   . I enjoy payday.  to buy parts? 🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Had hashbrowns and sausage. 

And spouse took over the plowing...


----------



## Mini Horses

Good wife!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH was up early, sore back. I hate that. 
Kids and I got the firewood in, DH needs to split more. But we're good for a couple of weeks. Picked up feed too. 
Today school then DD has her first riding lesson. We decided to use their ponies for the first few times, not sure how her pony will react to a big indoor. So this way she'll get saddle time and it won't take us 3 hours, with loading, cleaning up the pony, ect. But I still want to take her pony at some point. We've never been to this barn, just driven by so will be interesting. Fancy fancy for us backyard riders.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! We had our 3 granddaughters for the weekend. We picked them up in Cisco Friday. Kept seeing lighted road signs of a wreck up ahead, ALL lanes closed on I-20. Normally by the time you get there the wreck is cleaned up and road is open. After the 4th sign and many miles, I told BJ to exit NOW. We wound our way over to Highway 80, with him griping all the way. We t down Hwy 80 through evening traffic, bumper to bumper, finally far enough to probably be clear of the wreck, took Spur 529 back to I-20. Wrong. Thing. To. Do.

We got close enough to see I-20, traffic at a dead stop as far as we could see in both directions, we were at a dead stop with traffic piling up behind us. BJ ran down the shoulder on the grass, that got us nowhere. Saw a car slip between 18wheelers, jump median and turn around. We cut between 18 wheelers too, jumped median, crossed road, jumped another median, got on that road and headed back to Hey 80. So did lots of other people. By that time, Hwy 80 was a zoo of crazed drivers. We finally got clear of traffic and made it to a small town 9 miles from home and wound through back roads to home. A 3 1/2 hour trip took 5 1/2 hours. With all our trying to miss traffic, we only drove 2 miles further than what it took to drive straight through on I-20 to Cisco. Go figure.

Found out that high winds blew down power lines, blocking both sides and feeder roads of I-20. The linemen didn’t get them put back up until Saturday morning! Whew! We would have been there all night!

Weekend went great, had a great time with girls. Met yesterday in Denton, up above Dallas. DD and DSIL went to Oklahoma to check it out, DD has been offered a job there. Hiring freeze for now, but they are very interested in her. We’ll see...... and no, we aren’t moving to Oklahoma! A position may come open next year in San Marcos, told her we’d move to San Marcos, that’s beautiful country. Eh, who knows?


----------



## thistlebloom

Glad you got home with the girls alright. That's nerve wracking , not knowing what's going on ahead of you on the road.
Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee! We had our 3 granddaughters for the weekend. We picked them up in Cisco Friday. Kept seeing lighted road signs of a wreck up ahead, ALL lanes closed on I-20. Normally by the time you get there the wreck is cleaned up and road is open. After the 4th sign and many miles, I told BJ to exit NOW. We wound our way over to Highway 80, with him griping all the way. We t down Hwy 80 through evening traffic, bumper to bumper, finally far enough to probably be clear of the wreck, took Spur 529 back to I-20. Wrong. Thing. To. Do.
> 
> We got close enough to see I-20, traffic at a dead stop as far as we could see in both directions, we were at a dead stop with traffic piling up behind us. BJ ran down the shoulder on the grass, that got us nowhere. Saw a car slip between 18wheelers, jump median and turn around. We cut between 18 wheelers too, jumped median, crossed road, jumped another median, got on that road and headed back to Hey 80. So did lots of other people. By that time, Hwy 80 was a zoo of crazed drivers. We finally got clear of traffic and made it to a small town 9 miles from home and wound through back roads to home. A 3 1/2 hour trip took 5 1/2 hours. With all our trying to miss traffic, we only drove 2 miles further than what it took to drive straight through on I-20 to Cisco. Go figure.
> 
> Found out that high winds blew down power lines, blocking both sides and feeder roads of I-20. The linemen didn’t get them put back up until Saturday morning! Whew! We would have been there all night!
> 
> Weekend went great, had a great time with girls. Met yesterday in Denton, up above Dallas. DD and DSIL went to Oklahoma to check it out, DD has been offered a job there. Hiring freeze for now, but they are very interested in her. We’ll see...... and no, we aren’t moving to Oklahoma! A position may come open next year in San Marcos, told her we’d move to San Marcos, that’s beautiful country. Eh, who knows?


What a story.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on






Glad you had a nice visit @Baymule  didn't you get the granddaughters a pony? Still have him? I love seeing kids enjoy horses.


----------



## farmerjan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on
> 
> View attachment 80607
> 
> Glad you had a nice visit @Baymule  didn't you get the granddaughters a pony? Still have him? I love seeing kids enjoy horses.


Absolutely love it...!!!! Especially since I am a "brown cow" person....


----------



## Baymule

No I don’t have them a pony. We bought Prince with the grands in mind, but once he gained weight, he was no kid or beginners horse. I took them riding on Pearl, pictures are on her thread. Pearl behaved beautifully.


----------



## thistlebloom

Having my double espresso...thanks PA  🤪.

Today both kids will be here for dinner, I'm excited! It's usually impossible to sync everyone's schedule. Both boys are working weekends at the moment so I can probably lure them both over on the same day with a dinner invite.
Enchiladas and all the trimmings.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Trash box is full.... wondering... maybe we will just stuff as much as we can into the jeep... hope the smell doesn't linger since it is winter.


We have to separate out recyclables and compostables from the trash so no smell in the trash. We are supposed to put used paper towels and tissues! in the compost bin. Nasty mold grows in there so the only thing I put in there now is things like avocado seeds and bones .... after the chickens get done with them. Anything that will compost at home go into the compost bins in the yard and greasy paper towels go into the wood stove.



promiseacres said:


> My DH is a tractor mechanic


I don't suppose he'd like a nice winter vacation in Alaska.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> We have to separate out recyclables and compostables from the trash so no smell in the trash. We are supposed to put used paper towels and tissues! in the compost bin. Nasty mold grows in there so the only thing I put in there now is things like avocado seeds and bones .... after the chickens get done with them. Anything that will compost at home go into the compost bins in the yard and greasy paper towels go into the wood stove.


Most recyclables have to be shipped to Washington state...no joke....

Metal, even with the shipping, makes a few cents a container,  so that is encouraged...   

We do try to be super careful about toxic stuff...batteries and oil... actually,  I am not sure what they do with that stuff....  

But most everything is landfill...


Which is why they encourage scrounging....

However, "household" trash goes in a separate no scrounging zone...

Construction trash has its own spot....

There is a "put household scrounge worthy stuff here" spot.


----------



## Bruce

I bet you can find some pretty decent dimensional lumber for smaller projects in there!


----------



## thistlebloom

I wish we had a scrounge section. It kills me to see some of the perfectly good stuff that ends up at the dump. There is a wood recycling section for pallets and lumber, tree limbs and brush. They have a gigantic grinder machine that reduces it all to small chips. I have been known to back up to the pile in a spot that has some promising looking wood, and casually load plywood back into my truck when I have pulled out my work related brushy debris. They have No Scavenging signs all over and video surveillance, but so far no lights and sirens have followed me out the gate.
🤫


----------



## Alaskan

Actually knew someone that built a really nice 2 bedroom cabin 100% from the dump.

Great stuff in there.  


Bruce said:


> I bet you can find some pretty decent dimensional lumber for smaller projects in there!


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> I wish we had a scrounge section. It kills me to see some of the perfectly good stuff that ends up at the dump. There is a wood recycling section for pallets and lumber, tree limbs and brush. They have a gigantic grinder machine that reduces it all to small chips. I have been known to back up to the pile in a spot that has some promising looking wood, and casually load plywood back into my truck when I have pulled out my work related brushy debris. They have No Scavenging signs all over and video surveillance, but so far no lights and sirens have followed me out the gate.
> 🤫


Ack!  That would drive me crazy!!!

I am now banned from doing dump runs... the kids or spouse have to go...

Because usually I would come back with more than I hauled away.


----------



## messybun

Our dump is similar, no scrounging allowed! You just have to wait for the right person to be on duty lol. It’s amazing what people throw out! Especially after hurricanes; metal sheets, wood, play house roofs, play houses, bent fence panels. They should totally allow us to reclaim stuff! Maybe next time I just “won’t ask”. In oyster season they even have a huge container of shucked oyster shells, talk about great chicken coop flooring or even driveways, but they sell that to the local quarries usually.


----------



## Alaskan

messybun said:


> Our dump is similar, no scrounging allowed! You just have to wait for the right person to be on duty lol. It’s amazing what people throw out! Especially after hurricanes; metal sheets, wood, play house roofs, play houses, bent fence panels. They should totally allow us to reclaim stuff! Maybe next time I just “won’t ask”. In oyster season they even have a huge container of shucked oyster shells, talk about great chicken coop flooring or even driveways, but they sell that to the local quarries usually.


See?  You understand!  How in the world could I pass up stuff like that!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
No free dumps around here, you have to pay to get rid of stuff, burn it or some bury it. The county we used to live in had a public place where you could take brush and such, they chipped it up and anyone was free to load up the chips for whatever use. It was nice. 
Still no kits. Sold a bunny yesterday, another one was supposed to be picked up today but looking at other transports now...the transportation was using cardboard boxes. They had too far to go in a box. * *if a local person comes with a box I am ok with it. But this was a "professional " transport. And a 3 to 4 day trip.  glad the buyer found out before they got here.... but ugh.
Finally got Jocelyn's pony measured for a sheet. We don't blanket often but I like to have them available, and Schneiders has a very good sale right now. We'll see what he thinks about it. Co op and off to get dog food.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have localized dumps, no scrounge allowed.  Shame really as many times --- well, ones trash, another's treasure!  We need to repurpose.  Sometimes the tenders look the other way.       I sure understand reclaiming.

Watched the inauguration and the poet was AMAZING!   

Cool start here -- thin ice on troughs but, heading to low 50s.  I'll take it happily.


----------



## Bruce

I can only GUESS that the no scrounging rules was made by lawyers. Someone will get hurt digging through the stuff then sue the pants off the city for having allowed unsafe activity. Such is our litigious society.

I had to do my own dumpster diving when half the house was rebuilt. The guys ripped everything out and kept throwing it in the dumpster. Broken up drywall OK but basically new 2x4's? OK, they weren't 8' any more (low ceilings here) but that doesn't make them unusable. I've made lots of stuff from the wood I pulled out of the dumpster.


----------



## thistlebloom

The back sliding window in my former chicken coop/current tack room was pulled out of a construction dumpster at a job dh was on.

A new house went in next door to one of my clients (14,000 sf !) and it was unbelievable what was in the dumpster. I trespassed and peeked, but wasn't bold enough to take. The people building the house, well the woman specifically, is pretty rabid, and I didn't want to get on her bad side since I have to work next door. No telling what kind of clout they have. They are some sort of personal friends to Bill gates I understand. 
Yep, best to remain an anonymous nobody on their radar I think.

It's funny, the arborist company I use on that job also works for the neighbor and described them as "preservationists". Made me laugh as I wondered exactly what they were preserving with a house for 2 people that size. I won't even get started on the damage done to the 200 year old Ponderosa pines that are surrounding their ridiculous mansion. 
Sorry,! Taking a deep breath now....


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> A new house went in next door to one of my clients (14,000 sf !)


Indoor pool? And indoor tennis?

Indoor BBQ????

Uh...uh..... 

His and her house halves????   (Wait no... that means a 7k one person house..)

Oh!!!  Wait!!  Now I know!!!  His and her house halves PLUS wood storage, indoor forge, wood working room, indoor riding arena, horse barn, pigeon loft, goat barn, chicken coop...  all connected indoors!!  

Ok,THAT adds up to 14k.. especially with the mom in law suit in the back... and the roof access greenhouse.


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> Indoor pool? And indoor tennis?
> 
> Indoor BBQ????
> 
> Uh...uh.....
> 
> His and her house halves????   (Wait no... that means a 7k one person house..)
> 
> Oh!!!  Wait!!  Now I know!!!  His and her house halves PLUS wood storage, indoor forge, wood working room, indoor riding arena, horse barn, pigeon loft, goat barn, chicken coop...  all connected indoors!!
> 
> Ok,THAT adds up to 14k.. especially with the mom in law suit in the back... and the roof access greenhouse.


Wow, great guess @Alaskan ! 
But, noooo... people that build 14,000 sf homes, + big separate guest house + separate 1k sf party house down on the lake beach, +large 3 stall garage (and then had to add a separate golf cart garage because they couldn't possibly be expected to find room to park them in the regular garage) are like people from an entirely different planet. Not the type you'd borrow a cup of sugar from, unless you were on a first name basis with their housekeeper and could sneak over to the back door.


----------



## farmerjan

Just blows your mind....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Taking pup to get his vaccines. Speech and baking a cake. Dd1 birthday party is tomorrow. I get to make a "surprise bunny" cake.


----------



## thistlebloom

A surprise bunny cake is certainly worth a picture!

16 F this morning but it's going to be pure sunshine! Every time I woke up last night I saw stars through the trees. Yep, saw a lot of stars. 😄

Rode yesterday, riding today, and God willing riding tomorrow. 
Sunny sunny sunny!    🐎


----------



## Alaskan

Snow slid off the solar panels... they are all clear today..so nice!

Bank of clouds to the south....


----------



## Baymule

And you get excited at going riding at 16 degrees!   A few years ago, we had snow and ice, it got down in the teens. Going riding was the last thing on my mind!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> And you get excited at going riding at 16 degrees!   A few years ago, we had snow and ice, it got down in the teens. Going riding was the last thing on my mind!


I agree not to mention the ground is 100 times harder than normal.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> I agree not to mention the ground is 100 times harder than normal.


When you hit my age and hit the ground, you start wiggling toes, fingers, focus eyes to see if they still work. Gone are the days when I bounced up like a rubber ball. I just sorta hit with a splatter. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

The object is to stay mounted!  😄 
It's not the temperature that inspires me, it's the sunshine. 
But I do feel like Ralphies little brother perched up there in my 16 layers.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, believe me, I do intend to stay mounted! I used to ride any horse, but now I like them better when they are not crazy.


----------



## promiseacres

Cake is done. Pics on my baking thread


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Birthday party today. Dd1 turns 9 on Wednesday. My kids will be 6,9, and 12....seems like yesterday they were 3,6,and 9. Time sure flies.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I am feeling better, no fever. Still have head and chest congestion, but that is better. DH got up coughing this morning, guess it’s his turn, hope not. Tylenol Sinus is good OTC for this crud.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I am feeling better, no fever. Still have head and chest congestion, but that is better. DH got up coughing this morning, guess it’s his turn, hope not. Tylenol Sinus is good OTC for this crud.


Great to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Birthday party today. Dd1 turns 9 on Wednesday. My kids will be 6,9, and 12....seems like yesterday they were 3,6,and 9. Time sure flies.


Time never feels linear to me...  some life points last forever... other flash past.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up with sunshine and 20 temps.    That north wind blew in for a day or two.   So glad I filled all troughs late yesterday!!!  Easier to break ice.  😁 

Sure nice to have hot coffee.....going to work in a few, so just checking on everyone while I enjoy my caffeine fix.   Busy week of work coming, along with some rain.  Works out since we know rain & farm stuff is messy.   Might as well be at work inside.   This is our busy reset time, it's just starting about a month early.   Gotta gear up with personal schedule of bed time, up time, outta here time, etc.   Mentally.  . Probably, hopefully, last year I'll do this.  . It's getting harder to convince myself to go there.  Will last thru about June, then slacks to maybe a day or two a week.   It's like areas with tourists -- a yr of income in a short time frame!  You deal.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It's so foggy here that I can't see the road or the front fence. Throw in some cold (to me) 50 degrees and it's soggy, chilly, weather. Rain and drizzle expected today. Still sick with crud, although I feel much better and don't have fever. DH has crud now, is snoring in his recliner. This makes me glad that I loaded up on Kleenax LOL. 

I wrap up in insulated Carhart overalls, sweat jacket and Carhart coat to go outside-like it's 19 degrees or something. I make a series of squeaky noises when I try to talk, throat hurts. I'm looking outside thinking that I'll just stay here on BYH for awhile. All the animals have hay and water, they won't suffer if I am not out there immediately to feed them. I did take Sheba out of the trailer and put her in the garden to go potty and spend the day, she is in heat. I checked Lady Baa Baa while I was out there, yesterday she looked to be losing her mucus plug. She missed 2 lambings, no idea what happened, so watching her. She is obviously very pregnant, I'm sure I'll get a lamb from her this time. 

My day is shaping up to stay in as much as possible, maybe do some laundry and unload the dishwasher. Really don't have a lot of initiative. Y'all have a good day!


----------



## thistlebloom

I hear ya about staying in and keeping warm. And I'm not even sick! 
Cloudy, cold and blah outside so I'm sticking to the couch closest to the wood stove.
Went to church this morning, feeling somber and unsettled. I stayed and  manned the coffee counter for 2nd service. It was good to see all who were there, got to share some laughs with friends and was reminded that my hope does not reside in governments and earthly powers.
Like the account of Daniel and his three companions, we will resolve to do right no matter the outcome.
And thanks for the coffee! Also, whichever of you is using up all the half-n-half, how about saving me a little!   😄


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn...  pretty warm here,hence the heavy thick snow:

My barn:


----------



## thistlebloom

That is a beautiful scene Alaskan! I know the snow is the same depth as your previous pictures, but throw some blue sky and sunshine in there and it changes the whole mood.


----------



## Mini Horses

@thistlebloom  I drink my coffee black, straight up!   So another has their grubbies  on the cream.🙃. I do use it in my hot tea, not having that this morn -- your safe!

@Baymule  glad you feel a little better -- leave the cream alone! -- take it easy, animals will be fine, just make you feel guilty!   Hey, it WAS 20 out there at my place.  Like you, let the others think it's ok, we know better.  🤔. Older I get, the colder I get.


----------



## Baymule

Wouldn’t you know it, when I went out to feed this evening, it started raining. Really? I ran through chores and got back inside. I can barely talk, throat is like raw hamburger meat. DH is the same, but he still feels bad. I’m ready for this mess to go away.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Wouldn’t you know it, when I went out to feed this evening, it started raining. Really? I ran through chores and got back inside. I can barely talk, throat is like raw hamburger meat. DH is the same, but he still feels bad. I’m ready for this mess to go away.


Doesn't feel like fun... push lots of fluid. 

Maybe a soothing hot tea with gobs of honey will help that throat.


----------



## thistlebloom

@Baymule , I make garlic tea for us when we start feeling any crud coming on. A fat clove of garlic smashed and put into a mug and steeped in hot water for at least 15 minutes. Add a spoonful of good honey and a slosh of lemon juice before drinking.
Also, as you know and are probably doing, gargling with some acv in water will help the throat too.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, doing that. Also hot chicken broth with lots of garlic and ginger.
Pouring down rain! Thunder and lightning, Trip was begging at the window so I let him in. Carson came in too. It’s supposed to clear off and be sunny this afternoon! 
Coffee is ready, sure is good this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain here today, also.. sprinkle now but, coming heavier by noon and until late evening.  Evening chores should be a mess.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Freezing rain then snow... fortunately brought firewood in yesterday.  It's been so mild Richie started blowing his coat.... perhaps he correct and spring will be early. Good for the critters, but very good for the insects... happy Monday and have a great week.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. We got all rabbit cages, and a few other outdoor chores done yesterday.  All the schools are closed today, the freezing rain and snow last night and this morning. Waiting to hear from DH how the roads are... DS has a orthodontic appt, DD1 has her riding lesson this afternoon. I'm ok if we just stay home.  Do some baking and told DD1 we could make her pony his own rope halter. The ground was decent enough she worked him and we saddled him up, see how girthy he was... he did good.  Was a bit sassy about moving out but that's ok. We don't mind a bit of sass as long as he settles and responds.


----------



## Baymule

Your kids are so Blessed to have you as a Mom. I was horse crazy from the time I knew what a horse was. I can't even remember when I discovered horses, they just always seem to have been a part of me. My Mom never could figure out just where that came from and she wanted no part of it. I smile when you post pictures of you trail riding with your kids, camping out, working in the round pen, riding lessons and all the things that come with living the good life. You are an awesome Mom!


----------



## thistlebloom

What Bay said. You're laying a great, solid, life foundation. Good work.
I was blessed that my mom was my animal enabler and cheerleader, even into adulthood. The thing I miss the most about her is calling her up to tell her the latest critter story and hearing her laugh.


----------



## promiseacres

IDK it's all I know... I just do what I love and share it.  My Mom always has "loved" horses... but she's not into the work they take... told me it was too cold to clean rabbit cages the other day... hasn't seen her horse for months. I think she saw him 3 times last year. I just don't understand. But I don't have too... I can teach my kids a better way to be.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. It's my dd1 birthday, 9 years old. Not too much planned as we did the party last Sat.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and drinking!   Coffee, that is....just starting to lighten out there.   Watching weather on news while I consume my fix.   They now say this winter mix will arrive tonight and I  will awaken tomorrow to white stuff coming down....maybe an inch, sitting on cold, wet ground.  Then early to mid morning it turns back to cold rain mix crap.   Cold day in mid 30s.....below freeze night on Thu....mid 30s again Fri and melt off by Sat.   What fun!   I'm sure VDOT will be out there brining roads tonight.    At least it's more of a nuisance storm than a blizzard.   Every body shop in the area will have an increase in auto work.  😁

So, I'll get a move on to toss hay, open coops and head to work.   I'll be near a feed store and will pop in for a few bags before heading home.   Can't bank on the weatherman  because 50 miles south of me they say to expect 2+ inches and storm moving NE.  I may be a target for that.  If so, we'll be ok at home.  It's almost time for that trip anyway.

Looks like @ Farmerjan will see a little more snow but not a huge amount....that's good!  Of course, her son will be working roads all night!    TX y'all will be getting more rains soon...???  Didn't we all have this too much rain to garden last year? 🤔


----------



## Baymule

Going to be sunny here today and tomorrow, high in the 50's. I am feeling a lot better, still have congestion and a sore throat, BJ is better, but still feels bad. We are taking Tylenol Sinus Severe. Can't find it anywhere, our friend and neighbor, Robert, orders it off Amazon and makes sure his family and friends have it. It really works and has done well for us! We are going to get out in the sunshine today. I got out in the sun yesterday, going to sit BJ down in a chair this morning for him to bask in the sunshine. 

little known fact: in the 1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic, it was found that carrying the cots of sick people outside in the sunshine dramatically increased survival. Tents were set up as sick wards, putting the beds outside for fresh air and sunshine greatly dropped the death rate. The emphasis was on "fresh air" which helped-vitamin D was not understood at that time.


----------



## thistlebloom

Happy birthday to your daughter @promiseacres !
Glad you and BJ are on the mend @Baymule , yes, sunshine is  great therapy! It not only heals your body, but is a good emotional lift as well.
God has the best design .

Currently snowing here and 27F. But we aren't expecting any significant accumulation. 
Kid#2 dinner day, chili and Painted Mtn. cornbread. Kid#1 has an open invite but haven't heard from him so I'll just make my usual enough-for-an- army amount. I can never seem to make just enough chili or soups, the amount of mouths shrink but the quantity of the pot doesn't lol.


----------



## Alaskan

So blasted tired today...  

Yawn


----------



## Niele da Kine

Coffee!  Yay!  Yumm.

Guess I need to go pick it, actually, it's ripe and falling off the branches.  Kinda a PITA crop to process without equipment, but it is pretty tasty if it manages to get roasted right.  We only have a cast iron skillet to roast it in and it's important to disable the smoke alarm before starting.  Hmm, or just leave it on and quit roasting when it goes off?

Finally fenced the garden to keep the wretched chooks out.





It's not a very big garden, it's just a salad garden.  It's right outside the kitchen door so it's easy to get greens for dinner.  Planted lettuce, sugar beets, beans (Good Mother Stallard & Navy) and some tomatoes and watermelons yesterday.  If the chickens stay out of it, we may have some salad sometime soon.  Although, there's several other of these gardens around and there's still some Romaine left there.  That one needs some attention soon.

The sheep are starting to make a dent in the grass in their pasture, maybe one of these days that will be pasture like.  They've been working on it since August.





The first babies this year!  Woot!  English angoras, five black ones and one albino.  I'll save at least the best doe and maybe a buck out of this litter.

I don't suppose anyone is gonna commiserate with us on the weather around here.  Windy, some rain and it's gotten downright cold.  Lower sixties and we have to wear socks and, well, it IS cold when you don't have a heater in the house.  We found a small electric fireplace at a yard sale so we have that in the bedroom since our electric blanket gave up the ghost and we haven't found a new one yet.  When we find an electric blanket at a yard sale, then we will shift the electric fireplace to the living room.  In the meantime, we have socks and fuzzy slippers.  Oh, and long sleeves, too!  Although those are really hard to manage since they like to drag into things like coffee cups.

The excavator guy was over yesterday, we hope to get a driveway up to the workshop maybe next month.  Being able to drive up to it will be a huge improvement!  We can get there from going through the sheep pasture, but that's a muddy hill and two gates.





It took a couple of days of severe grass cutting (I measured one stem of grass at eighteen feet long, it wasn't a particularly long one, just a random stem of grass picked off the top of the pile when I had a tape measure handy) but now the truck can reach the workshop.

We bought the property with the unfinished workshop and it's about 90% finished, so since we got the Little Rental finished and rented which is down in the front of the property, we can now work on this and try to get the permit finalized.




Up and down ladders to put a lot of metal Simpson fittings into the roof framing.  Sigh!  Ten foot ceilings are not going to be a good thing for the next several weeks.


----------



## thistlebloom

Niele da Kine said:


> Coffee!  Yay!  Yumm.
> 
> Guess I need to go pick it, actually, it's ripe and falling off the branches.  Kinda a PITA crop to process without equipment, but it is pretty tasty if it manages to get roasted right.  We only have a cast iron skillet to roast it in and it's important to disable the smoke alarm before starting.  Hmm, or just leave it on and quit roasting when it goes off?
> 
> Finally fenced the garden to keep the wretched chooks out.
> View attachment 80890
> 
> It's not a very big garden, it's just a salad garden.  It's right outside the kitchen door so it's easy to get greens for dinner.  Planted lettuce, sugar beets, beans (Good Mother Stallard & Navy) and some tomatoes and watermelons yesterday.  If the chickens stay out of it, we may have some salad sometime soon.  Although, there's several other of these gardens around and there's still some Romaine left there.  That one needs some attention soon.
> 
> The sheep are starting to make a dent in the grass in their pasture, maybe one of these days that will be pasture like.  They've been working on it since August.
> 
> View attachment 80893
> 
> The first babies this year!  Woot!  English angoras, five black ones and one albino.  I'll save at least the best doe and maybe a buck out of this litter.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is gonna commiserate with us on the weather around here.  Windy, some rain and it's gotten downright cold.  Lower sixties and we have to wear socks and, well, it IS cold when you don't have a heater in the house.  We found a small electric fireplace at a yard sale so we have that in the bedroom since our electric blanket gave up the ghost and we haven't found a new one yet.  When we find an electric blanket at a yard sale, then we will shift the electric fireplace to the living room.  In the meantime, we have socks and fuzzy slippers.  Oh, and long sleeves, too!  Although those are really hard to manage since they like to drag into things like coffee cups.
> 
> The excavator guy was over yesterday, we hope to get a driveway up to the workshop maybe next month.  Being able to drive up to it will be a huge improvement!  We can get there from going through the sheep pasture, but that's a muddy hill and two gates.
> 
> View attachment 80894
> 
> It took a couple of days of severe grass cutting (I measured one stem of grass at eighteen feet long, it wasn't a particularly long one, just a random stem of grass picked off the top of the pile when I had a tape measure handy) but now the truck can reach the workshop.
> 
> We bought the property with the unfinished workshop and it's about 90% finished, so since we got the Little Rental finished and rented which is down in the front of the property, we can now work on this and try to get the permit finalized.
> 
> View attachment 80898
> Up and down ladders to put a lot of metal Simpson fittings into the roof framing.  Sigh!  Ten foot ceilings are not going to be a good thing for the next several weeks.


So sorry about your terrible weather! But those bunnies are a consolation, and building progress is always a good thing.
😄


----------



## Alaskan

Niele da Kine said:


> Coffee!  Yay!  Yumm.
> 
> Guess I need to go pick it, actually, it's ripe and falling off the branches.  Kinda a PITA crop to process without equipment, but it is pretty tasty if it manages to get roasted right.  We only have a cast iron skillet to roast it in and it's important to disable the smoke alarm before starting.  Hmm, or just leave it on and quit roasting when it goes off?
> 
> Finally fenced the garden to keep the wretched chooks out.
> View attachment 80890
> 
> It's not a very big garden, it's just a salad garden.  It's right outside the kitchen door so it's easy to get greens for dinner.  Planted lettuce, sugar beets, beans (Good Mother Stallard & Navy) and some tomatoes and watermelons yesterday.  If the chickens stay out of it, we may have some salad sometime soon.  Although, there's several other of these gardens around and there's still some Romaine left there.  That one needs some attention soon.
> 
> The sheep are starting to make a dent in the grass in their pasture, maybe one of these days that will be pasture like.  They've been working on it since August.
> 
> View attachment 80893
> 
> The first babies this year!  Woot!  English angoras, five black ones and one albino.  I'll save at least the best doe and maybe a buck out of this litter.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is gonna commiserate with us on the weather around here.  Windy, some rain and it's gotten downright cold.  Lower sixties and we have to wear socks and, well, it IS cold when you don't have a heater in the house.  We found a small electric fireplace at a yard sale so we have that in the bedroom since our electric blanket gave up the ghost and we haven't found a new one yet.  When we find an electric blanket at a yard sale, then we will shift the electric fireplace to the living room.  In the meantime, we have socks and fuzzy slippers.  Oh, and long sleeves, too!  Although those are really hard to manage since they like to drag into things like coffee cups.
> 
> The excavator guy was over yesterday, we hope to get a driveway up to the workshop maybe next month.  Being able to drive up to it will be a huge improvement!  We can get there from going through the sheep pasture, but that's a muddy hill and two gates.
> 
> View attachment 80894
> 
> It took a couple of days of severe grass cutting (I measured one stem of grass at eighteen feet long, it wasn't a particularly long one, just a random stem of grass picked off the top of the pile when I had a tape measure handy) but now the truck can reach the workshop.
> 
> We bought the property with the unfinished workshop and it's about 90% finished, so since we got the Little Rental finished and rented which is down in the front of the property, we can now work on this and try to get the permit finalized.
> 
> View attachment 80898
> Up and down ladders to put a lot of metal Simpson fittings into the roof framing.  Sigh!  Ten foot ceilings are not going to be a good thing for the next several weeks.


It looks both warm and green!!!!!  

Improving buildings sure is rewarding!


----------



## Baymule

Niele da Kine said:


> Coffee!  Yay!  Yumm.
> 
> Guess I need to go pick it, actually, it's ripe and falling off the branches.  Kinda a PITA crop to process without equipment, but it is pretty tasty if it manages to get roasted right.  We only have a cast iron skillet to roast it in and it's important to disable the smoke alarm before starting.  Hmm, or just leave it on and quit roasting when it goes off?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is gonna commiserate with us on the weather around here.  Windy, some rain and it's gotten downright cold.  Lower sixties and we have to wear socks and, well, it IS cold when you don't have a heater in the house.  We found a small electric fireplace at a yard sale so we have that in the bedroom since our electric blanket gave up the ghost and we haven't found a new one yet.  When we find an electric blanket at a yard sale, then we will shift the electric fireplace to the living room.  In the meantime, we have socks and fuzzy slippers.  Oh, and long sleeves, too!  Although those are really hard to manage since they like to drag into things like coffee cups.


Pick and roast your own coffee! How cool is that? I think I would like that, along with way too many avocadoes! LOL 

Yes, I will feel sorry for your cold weather. In east Texas, winter isn't too bad, couple weeks ago we had snow, that is usually a 2-3 year event. Then we had weeks of rain, drizzle, fog, cold (at least cold to me) icky weather. While nights may dip to freezing, days go up to the 50's and 60's. We certainly wouldn't go without a heater, but generally, our winters aren't too bad. 

I hope you find an electric blanket soon. Nice a toasty warn is the way to sleep!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm waiting for cold rain, turning to cold snow, turning to winter mix -- turning to a cold slushy, muddy mess!  Event coming soon.   In preparation for more of this frigid wind, and unwelcome mess, I went out and fed the goats a midnight extra feed.  Probably won't be out there as early as usual, so they will be ok.  Besides, they are not going to want to be out in it either!   Chicken feeders full, horses hayed.    Guess I can go to bed and sleep late.   At least, go out late.   Not a snow or cold fan!!  Expect 20s and possible wind chill in teens at get up.  Might as well be -10, it's all too cold for me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, a bit more snow over night. 
Co op today, taking my 6th grade pe class to have archery lessons. Should be a fun time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Woke to the expected.   It flew through, never saw the happening, just white stuff left!  It seems about a couple inches but, sun out and it's melting.  Here comes the mud! . Roads are all clear. That's enough for here. 🤔😁

Obviously I'm having coffee.  Some good bacon over there, enjoy.


----------



## Baymule

Frost this morning, I slept late. Dogs barked all night long, even Paris. Something was moving around last night. Probably a stray that someone dumped out, but who knows. Paris is old and cranky, she seldom bothers with stupid stuff anymore, but does like to bark at the neighbors. So if she tunes up and barks all night, there is something skulking around. 

I'm feeling much better, still a little congested. BJ is several days behind me, still coughing and feels bad. Neither one of us have a lot of gumption to do much of anything. LOL I just do outside chores and try to fix us something to eat. I have chicken thawed out and will make us orange chicken today, there will be enough to eat on for a couple of days. Ready for this mess to be gone.


----------



## Alaskan

Forcing kids to make breakfast 
Going to be abit slow (say, brunch), but good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Snow 60% gone.   Lots of water left to deal with .


----------



## Alaskan

Wow...

Kid #3 tried to set up a savings/investment account...  which meant that PayPal found out how old he is...  so PayPal canceled his account. 

I just....  well...  I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Bruce

How old does one need to be to have a PayPal account? 



Alaskan said:


> My barn:


Looks good from here but then so does mine at that distance. I hope yours is in better shape!



Niele da Kine said:


> Hmm, or just leave it on and quit roasting when it goes off?


 
Sounds like a plan!



Niele da Kine said:


> Lower sixties


That is what we heat our house UP to in the winter. Well, OK, 65°, sometimes even 68°F.  I bet @Alaskan is  at the thought of turning a heater on when the ambients are in the 60s.

We are expecting below 0°F in the morning, windchill -20°F. Other than the 3 times I need to go out to deal with the animals, I'm staying inside! Oh, wait, some of the hens are laying. I guess I'll have to go out every couple of hours 😢



promiseacres said:


> taking my 6th grade pe class to have archery lessons. Should be a fun time.


Until they start aiming at each other 
Sounds like a great time. No such thing as archery lessons when I was in school.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How old does one need to be to have a PayPal account?


Turns out...  18.... Oops


But kid has had a job for over 2 years now..


PayPal works like a debit card, no idea why he shouldn't have one.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Until they start aiming at each other
> Sounds like a great time. No such thing as archery lessons when I was in school.


I got to do archery in college, LOVED it..  It was done in a huge gym with AC (went to college in Texas)


----------



## promiseacres

Alaskan said:


> Turns out...  18.... Oops
> 
> 
> But kid has had a job for over 2 years now..
> 
> 
> PayPal works like a debit card, no idea why he shouldn't have one.


Probably because any sales contract won't hold up if a party is under 18.

Coffee is ready.  Kid's had fun with archery, the instructor was great,safety was emphasized.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. I've gone through a pile of kleenax, coughing and blowing my nose. BJ is still feeling bad, this stuff is hanging on and we want it to go away!  We need to be out in the garden, preparing for spring, but that ain't happening! It's sunny, I'm waiting for it to warm up before going out to do chores. Haha, we are supposed to get the girls again in February, the weekend of Valentine's Day, which will also be our 25th anniversary. So about the time we finally kick this crud, here it comes again! We love our little germ sponges. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule, sorry y'all are still down with the crud.  

I pretty much looked out the windows at blowing winds and melting snow yesterday.  Too cold for me to do more than "have to's".  Apparently animals felt the same.  They hung out in wind breaks most of the day.

Still cold and blustery today so I went to work.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. I've gone through a pile of kleenax, coughing and blowing my nose. BJ is still feeling bad, this stuff is hanging on and we want it to go away!  We need to be out in the garden, preparing for spring, but that ain't happening! It's sunny, I'm waiting for it to warm up before going out to do chores. Haha, we are supposed to get the girls again in February, the weekend of Valentine's Day, which will also be our 25th anniversary. So about the time we finally kick this crud, here it comes again! We love our little germ sponges. LOL


Well... I am glad they are cute....but next time maybe they could gift you....  a valentine!


----------



## Alaskan

Well... down two cookie sheets...

Should have seen the look on spouse's face!  🤣

Kid 3 stuck them under the front tires of the plow truck....

Kid is TRYING to get that blasted truck fixed...  power steering was out...  he replaced the power steering pump twice (hoped the first one was a dud)..  needed the tires to rotate back and forth more easily. 

Anywho....  still not fixed...  looks like everything is hooked up right....  both times....


----------



## Mini Horses

Really?!?!  Cookie sheets?   No slabs of wood around?   Gotta say, however, he's trying!  Where you live a plow truck is pretty essential.  I mean, that's a lot of shoveling. .   The snow I had Wed night melted Thursday.  That's all I wanted to handle.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Alaskan I hope they weren't Mom's good ones.    
Coffee is on and bakery donuts...we were there at closing yesterday and got a dozen (+extras) donuts and donut holes. They loaded us up. Getting more wood split today. Then if the weather people are correct 8+ inches of snow starting tonight. I am not opposed to snow. We'll see.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. On my second cup. Going to drizzle all day, wet and cold. We took Musinex DM for night time last night. Slept like rocks, didn't wake up coughing, feels like a sleep hangover this morning. 

Lady Baa Baa had twin rams yesterday morning. She is on the cull list, NEVER twins, neither does her daughter or grand daughter, they are on the cull list too. Then she pops out twins! One is dark brown, black and white spotted, boy am I glad that is is a ram lamb! If he was a ewe lamb, I'd be tempted to keep it.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Then if the weather people are correct 8+ inches of snow starting tonight. I am not opposed to snow


I'm not opposed to snow either but I don't really need 8" all at once. And certainly not overnight, that means I have to drag out and move snow so DW and DD2 can go to work. This isn't northern VA where 1/2" of snow shuts down the cities.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Really?!?!  Cookie sheets?   No slabs of wood around?   Gotta say, however, he's trying!  Where you live a plow truck is pretty essential.  I mean, that's a lot of shoveling. .   The snow I had Wed night melted Thursday.  That's all I wanted to handle.


No flat big wood, no...

And the cookie sheets were 2 big round ones for pizza... perfect tire size... I think we can get them back when he is done...


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Lady Baa Baa had twin rams yesterday morning. She is on the cull list, NEVER twins


  clearly she heard about the cull list.


----------



## Alaskan

Incase you lot were holding your breath waiting hear how it went.. .


The kids finally got the truck back to working!  The issue was an air bubble in the line.

I am thinking the kids can hammer out the dents in the cookie sheets... turns out the kid did NOT remove the tire chains before putting the cookie sheets under the tires... WOW indentations!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Air bubbles in lines like that....clutch....brakes.....power steering..... they are a pain to bleed and some times the smallest air bubble will just cause you to want to pull out your hair..... my clutch still is not where I want it and it had a pinprick sized air bubble the other day....
Bless his heart....... but chains on the tires????? REALLY .....OUCH


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> WOW indentations!!!


That will make it less likely that the pizza will stick to the pan 

We have 2 pans that have holes in them (made that way). The holes in one are maybe 1/8" but the other one is as much hole as pan, probably 1" holes. Can't exactly press out the dough to the sides on that one.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That will make it less likely that the pizza will stick to the pan
> 
> We have 2 pans that have holes in them (made that way). The holes in one are maybe 1/8" but the other one is as much hole as pan, probably 1" holes. Can't exactly press out the dough to the sides on that one.


Exactly!  All the bumps and such will just make the pizza crust more crispy!



But the kids have a forge...  I am sure he can pretty it back up a bit.



farmerjan said:


> Air bubbles in lines like that....clutch....brakes.....power steering..... they are a pain to bleed and some times the smallest air bubble will just cause you to want to pull out your hair..... my clutch still is not where I want it and it had a pinprick sized air bubble the other day....
> Bless his heart....... but chains on the tires????? REALLY .....OUCH


Yep, that was the issue... he thought he had gotten all of the air out... but one tiny almost invisible bubble...


----------



## Mini Horses

The pans are still useable!     

Bay, so why didn't you tell her years ago that you wanted doubles????   She's obviously done better....dontcha hate it!?!?!?  🤪.  Guilt creeps in.....😞


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> The pans are still useable!
> 
> Bay, so why didn't you tell her years ago that you wanted doubles????   She's obviously done better....dontcha hate it!?!?!?  🤪. Guilt creeps in.....😞


She skipped two breedings too, make that three. Either that or she has been pregnant forever and hides it well. I have made hard decisions, my sheep are pets, but I want better quality registered ewes.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I am thinking the kids can hammer out the dents in the cookie sheets... turns out the kid did NOT remove the tire chains before putting the cookie sheets under the tires... WOW indentations!!!


Take MY pans outside and run over them with tire chains and there is gonna be a whole lot of trouble raining down!


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> That will make it less likely that the pizza will stick to the pan
> 
> We have 2 pans that have holes in them (made that way). The holes in one are maybe 1/8" but the other one is as much hole as pan, probably 1" holes. Can't exactly press out the dough to the sides on that one.



Holes in pizza pans? I have never seen that...
I got a new cast iron pizza pan for Christmas, and the consensus is, the crust is better on iron than stones.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Holes in pizza pans? I have never seen that...
> I got a new cast iron pizza pan for Christmas, and the consensus is, the crust is better on iron than stones.


Our round cookie sheet... well, I guess pizza pan...  was bought with a bunch of tiny holes.    

But I am sure that a cast iron pizza pan is best!

I love cooking in cast iron..  but ours is mostly used for corn bread and spoon bread.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Take MY pans outside and run over them with tire chains and there is gonna be a whole lot of trouble raining down!


I dunno...  he makes me cookies and home baked bread....    

He might win you over enough...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

thistlebloom said:


> Holes in pizza pans? I have never seen that...
> I got a new cast iron pizza pan for Christmas, and the consensus is, the crust is better on iron than stones.


How is it cooking pizza on cast iron? Do you do anything different then cooking on a regular stone?


----------



## farmerjan

Got to thinking and wondering if there has been any sightings of  @Pastor Dave?  Maybe on another forum?  It has been a year I think....


----------



## thistlebloom

Poka_Doodle said:


> How is it cooking pizza on cast iron? Do you do anything different then cooking on a regular stone?


No, I just did it all the same. Came out with a bit more brown on the bottom, but stayed tender.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep -- another who wandered off, Pastor Dave.    

We are getting another rain day -- possible winter mix and snow isn't truly expected as it's too warm...well just above freeze warm.  Anyhow, snow is coming down, about 60 miles north, Richmond.  Farmerjan should be seeing several inches, per our reports on TV now.  Do not need any moisture here. . Snow looks better on TV than yard.😁

I have no plans beyond feed chores.  Maybe cook a big meal to eat off during the week because I will work Mon thru Thu.   And use up some eggs in a quiche as that's easy heat for breakfast....🤔. I spend more time feeding animals than me!  Yep, a cook day.


----------



## promiseacres

We got our snow, not sure how much as it's  very drifty, 12 plus  inches in spots and none in others. Church was canceled. DH slept in yesterday so today was my day to sleep. Need to get moving cutters are hungry


----------



## Baymule

Sunny here, I’m going outside to do something in the garden. It may not be much, but I’m going to do something. I’m a whole lot better, DH is too, but he’s about 3 days behind me. Drinking coffee now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhhhh, our gardens!   

It's only 48 days until spring.  Time to begin seeds.  Some things can be direct sown before long...peas, etc.   I'm thinking about this as I look out my window and see a light snow flurry and temps at 33.....always optimistic!!


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, I might have to try making pizza on my square cast iron skillet-like thing. Do you heat it first or just stick the flattened dough on the cold pan, same as regular cheap metal pans? 

Sunny here today as well! That is one reason it is so cold, -11°F this morning, now +5°F. But it makes for nice solar generation ... which is something we will also see tomorrow but will get zilch Tue and Wed when it dumps at least 4 and maybe more than 8" of snow on us. You know what they say - February comes in like a lion ...


----------



## thistlebloom

I didn't preheat it, but I did pull it out of the cupboard (which is cold) and put it on top of the stove while the oven preheated so it could warm up a little.


----------



## Alaskan

Kid made homemade donuts...  with glaze


----------



## Baymule

I have  a round flat cast iron griddle. I bet it would work well for pizza! I also have one of those pizza pans with the holes in it, all I ever found it good for is for all the sauce to leak through the holes when the pizza was cut. I guess I should have stuck it under the tires on DH's diesel truck.


----------



## thistlebloom

Send it to Alaskan's kid!


----------



## Baymule

Or I should wait for snow?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Or I should wait for snow?


How long will you have to wait?

And does it stick around long enough for you to do anything with it?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> How long will you have to wait?
> 
> And does it stick around long enough for you to do anything with it?


We had our snow already for the year. It may get cold again in February, we'll see. Snow lasts the day it falls and starts melting the next day. That should be long enough to run over a pizza pan!


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  I asked the kid if he was going to pretty the pans back up...

He said he was first going to see how much they would cost to replace.

If it doesn't cost too much... he will use the messed up ones for forging.


----------



## Alaskan

Photos of the pans: (clearly,  they weren't that snazzy to start with)


----------



## thistlebloom

Tell him to get new ones and keep those with the spare.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Alaskan tell him you want cast iron pizza pans. 
Got the snow cleaned up, then it dumped another inch or so. 
Have to get groceries today... getting low on milk and bread, lunch fixings. The bread keeps getting moldy...even before it's use date  I guess it doesn't appreciate the wood stove. So will only buy one, or store it in the fridge.
Palalapated does, definitely some of them are full of babies. Of course now we have decided to change my birthday trip as this coming weekend the highs will be in the single digits. Not a good time to leave the kids home with their grandpa to take care of things when it's that cold. At the very least I planned litters around our trip, so that's a good thing.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold enough here.  30 but we had 6-7 inches of snow over Sat night and Sunday morning.  Had a few light snow showers and some very light misty like stuff during the day Sunday.  Today it is right at freezing, and cloudy with some wrap around snow from this system.  Ought to be gone by tomorrow then some warming.  Pretty out there.


----------



## thistlebloom

The coffee is good! 29F and the sun is shining, but that could change.
Doing laundry and floors, then a ride I hope. I decided I should start doing some wood cleanup on the property as long as everything is pretty accessible. The back portion of our property is thick woods that need thinning. I can't do a lot by hand but am thinking about at least starting a trail network through it all, then we can expand from there.
Sure wish I hadn't fried my big chipper last summer.

@promiseacres , bread freezes well, better than refrigerating, which will dry it out. I keep half a loaf out and freeze the other half since we don't go through it fast.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> The bread keeps getting moldy...





thistlebloom said:


> bread freezes well, better than refrigerating, which will dry it out. I keep half a loaf out and freeze the o




We go through 50 pounds of flour about once a month...  bake fresh bread I think every other day...


----------



## thistlebloom

That's the difference between bread for two old people(in their prime) and having to feed 5 big boys! 😄


----------



## farmerjan

I am also one that does not eat much bread.  I find that I will often put a half a loaf or whatever is getting a little "old" into the freezer for bread pudding or stuffing for a chicken.   I will get on a sandwich kick, especially in the summer when the tomatoes are coming ripe.... but I often will only keep out a 1/2 loaf and freeze the other half for later use... or use what I want then freeze the rest for future use as something else.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ok I know it's winter BUT it's freezing out there!  32 with wind chill at mid 20s.   For us it's like a deep freeze!  Yep, Feb is our coldest month.  But the constant 20 mph NW wind is bad -- just goes right thru you.   Poor animals stand in barns or on off wind side most of the day....or chase their hay around.   Warming by weekend for more rain...really???  We are too wet now.   Ok 3 weeks to go to end of Feb!    

You can clearly see I would not survive those northern locations with months of snowy winters and temps.  😁

Gonna finish my coffee, get bundled to feed, then go to work!   . Enjoy your day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Busy day with ortho appt, speech and riding lesson. Somehow we'll squeeze in school work. Had to reschedule the ortho from last week due to icy roads. At least we have groceries for a few days...  got some waterproof sheets for Richie and Lightning...we'll see tomorrow evening how they appreciate them. Possible rain on Thursday, then on Sunday and Monday highs in single digits... 🥶


----------



## Mini Horses

Highs in single digits!?!?    Just couldn't do it!   I'm a wimp.


----------



## Baymule

Me neither! I’ll keep my southern self right here. Thanks for the coffee, sun is coming up, going to be a nice day.


----------



## farmerjan

28 this morning.  Part clouds, part sun.  Bright with the snow out there but not too bad.  Not much breeze after all, but now supposed to come in tonight. 
Came home from PT.  Today was achey but now I feel better.... Saw DS and he said that he has to go into work AGAIN tonight since the wind is supposed to be high tonight now.  
  He wants a good nights sleep..... feeding now and then going to get some sleep. Going to work at the house today for awhile.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  it has been too cold for too long now...  starting to seep into the bones 


Brrrrrr


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> Yeah...  it has been too cold for too long now...  starting to seep into the bones
> 
> 
> Brrrrrr


Have you got a hot tub ? That sure would be great to warm the cold bones and relax in while gazing at your beautiful clear sky.....
If not, get the boys to build you a log fire heated one out of a big  metal feed / water tub, looks fairly simple to build one...( it's  on my to do list)


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have you got a hot tub ? That sure would be great to warm the cold bones and relax in while gazing at your beautiful clear sky.....
> If not, get the boys to build you a log fire heated one out of a big  metal feed / water tub, looks fairly simple to build one...( it's  on my to do list)


We have one... spouse loves it..

Me, I think it is sheer insanity...  go outside mostly naked, walking through snow, and climb into that thing??

Where your body cooks while your face freezes?  Brrrrrrrrrrr

Nah, I will stay indoors and look out the window!

Right now I have on my warm sweater, my cowl, my hat, and my indoor/fingerless mittens.

Still cold...  think I need to crawl into bed to warm up...  school is over anyway...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> We have one... spouse loves it..
> 
> Me, I think it is sheer insanity...  go outside mostly naked, walking through snow, and climb into that thing??
> 
> Where your body cooks while your face freezes?  Brrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Nah, I will stay indoors and look out the window!
> 
> Right now I have on my warm sweater, my cowl, my hat, and my indoor/fingerless mittens.
> 
> Still cold...  think I need to crawl into bed to warm up...  school is over anyway...


Probably the ONLY thing I miss about snow,... is a clear sky  a hot tub and being naked in it soaking


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I also have one of those pizza pans with the holes in it, all I ever found it good for is for all the sauce to leak through the holes when the pizza was cut.


You cut the pizza on the metal pan  Not good for the knife or the pan!! Slide it off onto a wood cutting board first. 



promiseacres said:


> Got the snow cleaned up, then it dumped another inch or so.


I cleaned up yesterday not long before DW and DD2 got home. Some snow overnight with lots of wind and the icy wind pack surface. I shoveled a path to the road so they could get out, will run the blower again later. Mr NOAA says we are getting another 3" today, Mr NOAA's new radar (which I still can't understand) looks like there won't be much in the way of heavy clouds to make 3" of snow.



promiseacres said:


> So will only buy one, or store it in the fridge.


Like others said, freezer. But loosen the slices first so you can take out what you need. You don't want to thaw the loaf as a unit, nor in the refrigerator. Bread slices thaw pretty quickly or you can pop it in the toaster for a short time.



thistlebloom said:


> I can't do a lot by hand


Chainsaw "by hand"?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Have a meeting this morning, then school, rabbit cages and bring in firewood. Oh and the horses need their sheets and blankets. We'll see how some of them do. They've never had blankets. But rain tomorrow then the nasty temps. Bought 3 waterproof sheets and they arrived a few days ago.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We gotta go to town this afternoon, check the PO Box and maybe pick up a few things at walmart. Yesterday I planted some English peas in the garden. Maybe I can do some more gardening today. 

The dogs have been going crazy at night, a neighbor lost some chickens to a bobcat. It seems when we have new baby lambs, the bobcats know and they lurk about.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> Probably the ONLY thing I miss about snow,... is a clear sky  a hot tub and being naked in it soaking


You don't need snow for this.      I do miss my hot tub.

Ahhhhh, Bay, you are lucky to be able to plant.  Here we are behind your warm ups by a few weeks.  Looking at end of Feb with a maybe for cold tolerant plants.   I am planning to start some plants mid Feb for mid mar planting!    Between now and then I need to work some garden area.   Cant until it dries up!!  So frustrating that I can't control those storms.  🤪


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Chainsaw "by hand"?


Yeah, there's that. I have a 14" chainsaw, but was hoping to avoid lugging it and gas out in the woods. Then there's what to do with all the stuff I cut, which has to be dealt with no matter how it gets cut. 
I really want want one of those tiny 4" battery operated chainsaws. Maybe if I get a start and make it difficult (read whine) dh will feel sorry for me and get me one for my BD! Every princess should have one! 👑


promiseacres said:


> Bought 3 waterproof sheets and they arrived a few days ago.


Check underneath those often. What I found was the waterproof sheets aren't a good mix with temps under 50ish. Since all blankets flatten the coat, taking away the insulating loft of the hair they need some sort of compensating insulation in the blanket. The plain sheets seemed to wick the heat from my horses, keeping them dry, yes, but shivery.
A WP sheet over a winter blanket works well though.


----------



## promiseacres

@thistlebloom good to know. I was planning on a blanket under Daisy's as I have been blanketing her when it's below 20.  But debating on the others. Minis have both blankets and sheets but have calf huts for shelter. I don't like to blanket but tomorrow it's supposed to snow or rain and then temps dropping for the next 10 days. They may just get the sheets for about 24 hours then pull them, other than miss daisy. Her coat isn't as thick so taking extra precautions. Richie has a great coat, but wanted to help him when it rains. Him and Lightning haven't ever had blankets that I know of so we will see. It's always a toss up.


----------



## thistlebloom

It is always a toss up for sure. Rain is the real issue isn't it? It can really suck the heat out of them when it gets down to their skin, especially if there's any wind. 
Syringa has a great coat and never uses her shelter unless I put her hay in it. So far she's been fine. I do have a blanket for her, for emergencies, but she's never worn it. That's something I need to work with her on, just in case the need comes up. Luke on the other hand really needed winter blanketing or he lost condition fast.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Got cages cleaned and firewood brought in. And ran after a truck load of hay, which had to be loaded to the garden tractor wagon, and moved to hay shed in groups of 4 or 5. At least the snow wasn't to deep to get to the barn at the farm.
I am sore and didn't sleep well. Rain starts afternoon, so blanketing session this morning. Archery lesson today as we changed co op day to tomorrow due to building use conflicts.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 5:30, but went back to sleep. It’s going to get up to 73 today! Think I’ll work in the garden.

One of these days, @promiseacres you will be living on your farm and won’t have to do all this running back and forth.


----------



## Mini Horses

It was a nice day out there today.  Started cold but sunshine warmed it to upper 40s.  I worked all day doing resets.  Ice cream freezers for a couple hours!  Brrrr.  Then other areas.  Another long day tomorrow.  My bank account will appreciate it!   😁 hay man loves me to keep buying. I treated myself to some delish fried chicken, bought on way home. This little diner that does a great job with it. Rarely get by there...today I did!.  Got chores done and no need to cook for self.   That was nice.

Been watching udders on the goats.   There are several due in about 30 days, so will need to work on getting some birthing/bonding stalls worked up.   You know how that 30 days can flash by when others things need your time -- like procrastinating.  and working.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
14°F windy  and nasty. Next 7-10 days will be the same or worse if the weather people are right. But we are ready. No bunny litters due until the 15th, so hopefully temps will be rising then.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It's 37 degrees with a high of 52 today, getting colder next week, in the low 20's. If February wants to hurry up and go to March, I'm good with that. 

Baby lambs are fed, BEFORE I got my coffee. They don't know it, but they are pulling rank around here. Reject BAA'ed last night, a little. No, I didn't jump out of bed to run in here to check on him. It was kinda funny, BJ coughed, Reject BAAed. COUGH-BAABAA COUGH-BAA BAA COUGH COUGH-BAAAAA! 

Reject is a guzzle gut, just can't get enough. Tiny is full on 4 ounces, then Rejects guzzles another ounce. LOL LOL I'm going to try returning Tiny to Miranda when it warms up a little. If that works, I'll bring Tiny in a night until she's strong enough to stay out with mom. If it doesn't, then I have two bottle babies. Eh. We'll see.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Making breakfast then chores. Girls have a birthday party. 
3°F  🥶


----------



## Mini Horses

Taking it slower this morning.   Been at work by this time all week.  I'll work today but start later, short day.   😁   have a huge turkey thawing...will cook tomorrow.  DD will get half, it's a 19# bird!   Sandwiches for both of us as we work all week.   A turkey casserole mid week, broth from bones.   Use it all!  

I'm not a football watcher.  For those who are, enjoy the big game Sunday!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on the last half cup. We slept until 7:30! The lambs, Reject and Tiny slept well too, their last feeding was at 10 PM last night. Their puppy pad was soaked through, it was a mess. So after I fed them,  I cleaned it all up, laid down a thick towel, then put the XXL puppy pad over that. I went out to check on ewes and lambs and opened the gate to the side pasture for them to get out and run on. The ewes went to grazing, the lambs made laps, running their happy little hearts out. 

No plans for today, I'll go do chores in a little while. I put fresh hay in the creep feeder that the lambs are not interested in and moved the slat over, closing it up. After Reject and Tiny's second feeding, I'll put them in it for the day and feed them out there. I'll bring them back in this evening. Spoiled is what they are!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It seems when we have new baby lambs, the bobcats know and they lurk about.


I'm sure they smell them on the wind. But you have protection!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I'm sure they smell them on the wind. But you have protection!


Bruce, we sure do. They are the best.


----------



## Alaskan

-shudder-

I am thinking of no longer drinking coffee.. 



I never used to have headaches...  and then over this last year I get them off and on...  no idea why...

I have even cut down to only 1, at most 2 cups, and all done before lunch.  

So... what... 3 days of withdrawal???



So, yes...


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, let us know if less coffee helps.   I drink more in winter.  Sometimes hot tea...which used to be about all I drank.  Wanted coffee about 3 in afternoon -- but that was when I was in more office work time.  Now, 99% of time it's morninny ng only.  No headaches tho.

Today was sunny and 55. 😁. Very nice.  Worked a short day and had everyone fed and closed up before dark!   That was very nice, also.  Supposed to rain tomorrow.  Probably will ☹️. In fact several days this week -- wet weather, not as warm.  Feb is not my favorite weather month.  I need to do some barn work next weekend and this rain and mud crap is not wanted!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Feb is not my favorite weather month.


Usually up here... if you aren't hugely into snow machining or dog mushing...  and you have the money... you travel in February. 

Or, just realize that February is the time that cabin fever hits.

In non-covid years, there tend to be winter carnival type stuff...  like out house races... to break it up.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. -6° tomorrow in the teens.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. MINUS 6 DEGREES?????   NOOOOOOOOO!

How do you deal with that? Not even my freezer is that cold.


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> -shudder-
> 
> I am thinking of no longer drinking coffee..
> 
> 
> 
> I never used to have headaches...  and then over this last year I get them off and on...  no idea why...
> 
> I have even cut down to only 1, at most 2 cups, and all done before lunch.
> 
> So... what... 3 days of withdrawal???
> 
> 
> 
> So, yes...


Could be coffee... I get random headaches when I sleep, sometimes they wake me up at 2 or 3. But they go away if I get up and vertical. Changed pillows, tried less coffee, different diet stuff, but what I finally concluded is it's my sinuses.


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Could be coffee... I get random headaches when I sleep, sometimes they wake me up at 2 or 3. But they go away if I get up and vertical. Changed pillows, tried less coffee, different diet stuff, but what I finally concluded is it's my sinuses.


Maybe you need an adjustable bed. My husband sleeps semi propped up every night. When I have a stuffy head or a cold, I adjust the head of the bed so I can sleep without gasping for air. 

When we sold so much of our furniture from our old house because it wouldn't fit here, I took the money and bought us twin XL adjustable beds with massage. (2 twin XL makes a king) I buy sheet sets with twin XL fitted sheets and king top sheet. We love our beds, they are great. I like to prop up in the bed and read at night, adjusting the head of the bed is so much easier than a pile of pillows. Y'all should go look at them.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> MINUS 6 DEGREES????? NOOOOOOOOO!


That will be a comfortable temp compared to what Montana, North Dakota and Minnesota are expecting

Midwest weather forecast


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to snow and no power.... Had about 4-5 inches... wet heavy snow.  Found out that there was at least one tree that came down on the power lines.... got it back at 12:30 as I was loading car to come to new house.... but furnace is not working.... hit reset button and it kicks on, runs a minute then stops.  Not igniting... called landlord... will be out of there very soon.  
Pretty out, very wet snow... perfect for snowman snowball making.


----------



## Baymule

It’s sunny here, crisp, nice day. I  got 2 loaf pound cakes in the oven with a cinnamon swirl. My recipe uses 12 eggs, which is why I like it. Thawing out chicken wings to make for our Super Bowl party of 2. Just us. A local young man, Patrick Mahomes is quarterback for the Kansas City Chiefs. We have to cheer for him!


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Could be coffee... I get random headaches when I sleep, sometimes they wake me up at 2 or 3. But they go away if I get up and vertical. Changed pillows, tried less coffee, different diet stuff, but what I finally concluded is it's my sinuses.


Odd..

Think it is allergies??


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> Odd..
> 
> Think it is allergies??




 I don't have any noticeable allergies.
 I just thought sinuses because you know how sometimes when your head is congested you can hear a slight ticking sound in your face when your sinus begin to drain?
The fact that they pretty much go away if I get vertical was a clue too. If I stay prone they can turn into a migraine that nothing will budge.

I didn't want to blame coffee, I really like my morning cup!


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> I don't have any noticeable allergies.
> I just thought sinuses because you know how sometimes when your head is congested you can hear a slight ticking sound in your face when your sinus begin to drain?
> The fact that they pretty much go away if I get vertical was a clue too. If I stay prone they can turn into a migraine that nothing will budge.
> 
> I didn't want to blame coffee, I really like my morning cup!




Not wanting to give up coffee I fully understand!!!


My sinuses don't do that...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got started on lathe removal yesterday. DS has a cough and DH is getting it. Though it may be dust related for dh. 5° and snowing. Supposed to get up to 16.


----------



## Baymule

I know y’all are going to get enough of the house done, so you can move in this year!
Thanks for the coffee! I fed the 2 bottle babies, we are out the door to go to feed store an hour away, then TSC for dog food, then home. Then feed babies and unload feed. Fun morning!

Our team got crushed in Super Bowl last night. Oh well, there’s next year!


----------



## rachels.haven

Good morning. No coffee for me, so more for you, but I am getting a quiet moment this morning as I sit in the lot taking the barn cats to be spayed. No new goat kids, plenty of new snow. It's a little chilly. I need to get home for morning chores and to start the kids' school.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Way to go Tampa Bay Bucks   ...just dropped Milo and Jazz off at the groomers, boy the look on their faces as I was leaving broke my heart ...time for puppy feeding and other chores....good morning all


----------



## Baymule

Tampa Bay played a good game. There has to be a loser and our team didn’t play as well.

Back from feed store, TSC, fed babies, took them to the barn for the day, in a pen. Did chores, now on second cup of coffee, then clean up feed shed and unload. That ought to take the rest of the morning.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Plenty of cheesecake leftover if you're hankering for something sweet.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Cheesecake sounds good too. I made pound cake with cinnamon swirl yesterday, I'll put that on our breakfast buffet. LOL

I got the lambs fed, on my first cup of coffee. Going to be decent weather today, but turning cold, rain, ice and wintery mix. Next week lows in the 20's. We were going to Odessa this weekend, it's our middle granddaughhter's birthday, she is turning 6 years old. It's our 25th anniversary and BJ's birthday is later in the month. We are not interested in getting on the Interstate on ice. Not happening. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.  Plenty of cheesecake leftover if you're hankering for something sweet.


Oh my word!

Love me some cheesecake!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I made pound cake with cinnamon swirl yesterday, I'll put that on our breakfast buffet. LOL


Dang all!  I also love pound cake!!!  

So glad this is a virtual buffet...


----------



## Mini Horses

Virtual buffet doesn't have the same mouth appeal -- just drooling. 😂. Would so love to have both of those treats right now!

Started out a nice weather day.  Been wet, cold, windy about a week now...today sun up, low 50s and a teaser for four days of rain of some various amounts coming soon.  All wet ones   . So while watching this early weather report, I called and arranged to go get a fast load of hay.  Only 7 miles away....but had to load and unload.  Seller had recent back surgery.  Ok with me, I wanted it while sun was out!  Then did feed chores, inside to get ready for work.   Left, coffee in hand, it was nice to have on drive there.   Also nice I could set my own time to do the work.

Finished job in good time and came on home to enjoy a couple hours of decent weather.  We haven't had much of that with cloud cover, winds and whatever else for about a week.  The days are so much shorter with clouds to block sunrise and sunsets!   . Just dreary.  The goats were all laying out in the pasture, enjoying this sunshine, when I got home.  Good for all of us!

Wonder what I'd like for dinner?  🤔


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Wonder what I'd like for dinner? 🤔


Cheesecake?


----------



## farmerjan

Like @Mini Horses  had a nice day partly/mostly sun and WARMER.  Yesterday was sun but cold and windier.  Today NICE.... clouding up and will be getting the same as @Mini Horses  but probably 4-8 hours ahead of her for the most part.  but then several days of cold rain... and we are looking at ice and snow here.... Oh well, it is February...WINTER.......


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Cheesecake?


Oh, yes!!  If only I had some ....

@farmerjan  you will get snow again, it appears.  Probably colder temps, too.  The ocean keeps us a tiny bit warmer.  Just don't need more water in any form right now.  Some cotton fields are just getting harvested with so much wet...already concerns about planting.  Some peanut crops were down, rotted....couldn't get equipment in fields, etc.  We were extremely wet here last Spring, too.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Oh, yes!!  If only I had some ....
> 
> @farmerjan  you will get snow again, it appears.  Probably colder temps, too.  The ocean keeps us a tiny bit warmer.  Just don't need more water in any form right now.  Some cotton fields are just getting harvested with so much wet...already concerns about planting.  Some peanut crops were down, rotted....couldn't get equipment in fields, etc.  We were extremely wet here last Spring, too.


Sad.   Way too much water.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  School and dd1 has an eye dr appointment. 
More snow and it's 16, yesterday got up to 19. It felt good.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup, AFTER feeding the lambs first, of course. Fat, full tummies and they are happily sleeping. 

32* this morning with a high of 41*. Going downhill from there, low of 27*the next 2 nights, Sunday a low of 19*, Monday a low of 10* and several days of not getting above freezing. That means a whole lot of work twice a day to keep water for the animals. Boo.

We are going to a steakhouse in Tyler this afternoon to celebrate our 25th anniversary, which is on Valentine's Day. We learned long ago to go a few days early because Valentines Day is nuts. With the bad weather approaching, we won't be going anywhere for at least a week. We'll grab a few things while we are out today and hunker down. Well, nix going out to eat today. Adding up all the things we have to do today, takes too much time and the lambs will be starving before we get back. I'll feed them again around 9:30, then we got to hurry to town, go to Tyler for some things for our DD and run our errands for the next week. Eh. We can do the steakhouse week after next or something. We need to be back home by 2:30 or 3:00 at the latest! Joys of farming. LOL


----------



## CowLady1000

Hi new here! What did everyone had for breakfast?


----------



## Alaskan

Nothing yet... moving sloooooooow

We tend to move late here in the winter...  we rise with the sun...  so ya know... 9am


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
18°F... nest boxes going in today. Sigh....daytime temps above 20 tomorrow but low windchills and then cold cold nights. Have one doe already nesting, we gave her her box. The rabbit shed has been above freezing so we will see. 
Co op and archery. Need to clean cages, bring in firewood. At some point get a load of hay. Was hoping DH could sneak a day off on Friday but he already has jobs scheduled. Good for the paycheck, he's been working quite a bit of OT...not normal this time of year but we're thankful.


----------



## CowLady1000

We got another 3 inches of snow added on to our 20 inches that used to be 25 inches. I threw some bacon on the stove


----------



## Mini Horses

We're overcast again, getting ready for more rain, AGAIN!  This is getting old.  So, will be working today -- more overtime.  My wallet loves it.  Not hard work.

Slowly drinking my coffee, catching up on everyone....then will get out there to work.

Breakfast?  Yeah, had some turkey.....I see a LOT of eggs -- I'm thinking I need to make a pound cake, since it was mentioned and now I'm craving!   Thanks Bay!!!!  Besides it will use a doz up.   😁   one of the ways I like to prepare my eggs  .  Thinking bread pudding, too.....


----------



## Baymule

We got hammered with rain and lightning last night. Everything is frozen this morning. The trees are coated in ice. Several lightening strikes were real close, I’ll check fence line this morning. Fed Reject and Tiny, the bottle lambs. Drinking first cup of coffee, got a load of clothes in the washing machine. @CowLady1000 that bacon sounds good, I’ve got a dozen eggs on the counter, I’ll contribute scrambled eggs to the breakfast buffet!
I don’t know how y’all deal with piles and piles of snow! It’s 27 degrees, a high of 39 today. Was only supposed to be 32 this morning! Oops!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses take a couple cups of batter, add cinnamon and brown sugar, pour some batter in the pan, then the cinnamon batter, cover with rest of batter. It’s yummy!


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing again up here... and the power went out.

Brrrr and dark...  not enough light at 10am in a snowstorm.   

I feel like I should go back to bed.


----------



## farmerjan

Rainy , wet, chilly.... 36.  Looking to change over to some snow.  Not supposed to get much accumulation... 1-3 inches now.  Have some sleet/freezing rain out there on the railings and such.  Oh well.... BUT the forecast is for more of this next week????


----------



## Alaskan

We now have enough snow that the kitchen window is completely covered by the berm.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I don’t know how y’all deal with piles and piles of snow!


We shovel/push/blow the snow so there are paths!


----------



## Alaskan

I just took a picture... and I was wrong... there is a LITTLE gap at the top


----------



## Alaskan

Oops, nope... it keeps snowing...  no more sky from that window. 





But here is facing south in the same greatroom.  I never managed to get a photo right when a gust of wind kicked up a huge snow cloud...


----------



## Baymule

Thank you Alaskan. Those are wonderful reasons for me to NOT live in Alaska!! LOL


----------



## Baymule

My laptop is unresponsive. Nothing. It came on, I opened a tab and it froze. I unplugged the internet and power cord. It won’t even turn off. When tha battery runs down I guess I can reset it. I took it to a neighbor a few weeks ago, doing the same thing. He took the battery out, but I don’t know how. I’d probably break something. Maybe I need a new one, this one is at least 10 years old.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My laptop is unresponsive. Nothing. It came on, I opened a tab and it froze. I unplugged the internet and power cord. It won’t even turn off. When tha battery runs down I guess I can reset it. I took it to a neighbor a few weeks ago, doing the same thing. He took the battery out, but I don’t know how. I’d probably break something. Maybe I need a new one, this one is at least 10 years old.


10 years old...  yeah ....  might need a new one.

But usually... turn the laptop over, there should be 2 little tab like things that you can push one way or the other... then the battery pops right out.

Do you regularly run a virus scan?


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  you can also try just holding down the on button for a full minute... should make it shut off.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But here is facing south in the same greatroom.


Are those dogs in the window begging to come in?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Are those dogs in the window begging to come in?


Not sure what kind of stickers those are...

 they are tiny


----------



## Baymule

No handy tabs, holding down button is not working, ran scan last night. I’d like to throw it out in the driveway, but then I wouldn’t have a computer at all. I’ll just have to deal with this one for awhile. Aggravating.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> No handy tabs, holding down button is not working, ran scan last night. I’d like to throw it out in the driveway, but then I wouldn’t have a computer at all. I’ll just have to deal with this one for awhile. Aggravating.


It is at times difficult to restrain from hitting electronics with a very large hammer.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Are those dogs in the window begging to come in?


Those ARE dog stickers!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  that is impressive snow!!   Also scary.     life like that is why you keep stocked up, always.   Snowed into your house is serious.

@Baymule bad storm there.   As we say, could have been worse.  Hate the hot water bucketing gig but, we do it.   We have frigid rain this morning.   Tubs are all ok, slushy on top.   Feeding in this is such an ordeal....I have water everywhere!!!!!! Cold water.  Winds bring the 34 temps to 30 ish, so I see ice later.  It hasn't been an all "that bad" winter until now. 

Working again today.  Might as well!   Short day.  So I'll come home and make that cake.  Probably some bread, too.  I'm totally out...time to do but, too late last night when I realized it.   

This is it for now.  . Guzzling.   Contemplating feed chores.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 18°
3 does are nesting. Praying they go late, Wednesday looks good. Two are good experienced mommas, one is a Velveteen lop, 2 Polish so praying they have decent sized litters, large litters help.  Their due date is Monday, high is 10   if I bring them inside I need to figure out where... in by the stove gets too warm but need a safe place away from the cats.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! On 2nd cup, have fed lambs and they are sleeping off full tummies. My computer is working again! I had to let the battery go dead to reset it. Stupid electronics! 

Checkers lambed last night, a single. It's her first. She is on my cull list, heck, half of my ewes are on my cull list. That makes 17 lambs, one more ewe to lamb and I think she has twins. 

Ice everywhere, cold, I need to put on 7 layers of clothing and go do chores. LOL Sunday night is projected to go to ZERO! ZERO? I've never experienced ZERO before! I don't know if the pipes under the house will freeze or not. I may cut off the water and drain the pipes just in case. Oh joy. Stupid dogs have dug holes and thrown dirt on top of cut off valve, so I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry everyone  is dealing with horrible  weather conditions, hope you all stay safe and warm   ...spring will arrive at some point...perhaps today is a good day to make some brownies  and just hunker down ???


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, Texas seeing 0F, is... well... insane!


----------



## Palomino

Baymule said:


> Ice everywhere, cold, I need to put on 7 layers of clothing and go do chores. LOL Sunday night is projected to go to ZERO! ZERO? I've never experienced ZERO before! I don't know if the pipes under the house will freeze or not. I may cut off the water and drain the pipes just in case. Oh joy. Stupid dogs have dug holes and thrown dirt on top of cut off valve, so I'll have to dig it out.


Don't forget, now we are getting snow on Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. Supposed to accumulate to 4-6" and with these temperatures, it won't melt for a few days. At least it will be pretty to look at, but I won't be out there (much) this time!!


----------



## Baymule

This is when I get out my Scottland sweat shirt. In 1980, my parents took a trip to England and Scottland. Mom brought me back a sweatshirt. It is so warm that I can only wear it in weather like this. It’s 50% cotton, 50% polyester and made in Mexico so a tourist in Scottland could buy it. LOL I can’t even wear it in the house. Some years I don’t wear it at all. At this rate it should last me the rest of my life!


----------



## rachels.haven

Don't worry @Baymule , you stop feeling temperature difference around 10ish, so when it's zero, it will still feel about the same as 10.


----------



## Mini Horses

Neither of those temps are worth looking forward to experiencing!   😁   it feels so much colder when it's wet and breezy!!!!!!!

Not that cold here but, 34 and wet, breezy is more than I want.  But it's here.  Getting ready to go feed and back in to bake something.  Something sorta sweet, for sure, plus ??????? Something else.  Maybe meatloaf & baked potatoes.   Gotta make bread, too.   🤔


----------



## farmerjan

5 inches of snow... some drizzle.  27 up to 34, back down to 26 right now.   Roads are mostly clear, might get some more misty stuff and then again Sat night????

It's February... WINTER.....  but we are not getting the terrible cold temps that they are forecast for y'all in Texas.  I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> I don't know if the pipes under the house will freeze or not. I may cut off the water and drain the pipes just in case. Oh joy. Stupid dogs have dug holes and thrown dirt on top of cut off valve, so I'll have to dig it out.


It helps to keep your under sink cupboard doors open, and keep your faucets trickling about a pencil thread diameter, hot and cold together.


----------



## farmerjan

thistlebloom said:


> It helps to keep your under sink cupboard doors open, and keep your faucets trickling about a pencil thread diameter, hot and cold together.


Been there done that many times.  Opening the under sink doors makes a big difference and we have let the water trickle to keep the water from freezing for years and years.


----------



## thistlebloom

We don't have to do it until it gets below zero for consecutive days, and thankfully we haven't ever had the indoor pipes freeze, but occasionally the faucets on the house exterior have frozen up, even being wrapped.
 We have only one frost proof hydrant and it's about 60 feet from the house, even further from the animals.


----------



## Alaskan

Well... for us getting dumps of snow all February and March is normal...

Blah... just got done plowing for the day... tired


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> It helps to keep your under sink cupboard doors open, and keep your faucets trickling about a pencil thread diameter, hot and cold together.


I've done that before!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH brought in some firewood yesterday and we got groceries. Need to split more and bring hay home. Oh clean rabbit cages. Looks like temps won't be as bad as it could be, highs in the teens now vs single digits. Today it'll get above 20.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here it's cold, hovering at freezing +/-.  We have, rain, rain and more rain.   If it were snow, there would be several inches!   As it is, the ground just can't absorb more.  All over, the roadside ditches are overflowing.   Farmer field look like lakes with rows of stubble.  And it's a wet cold out there. Sure goes thru you!     All that and it's still better than a few feet of snow and temps in teens or less!!!

Having nice hot coffee...and cake.  Yeah, did that cake thing last night while meatloaf cooked.   Need to get out there in the mud and do chores.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee! It is 27 here, one source says high of 30, another says high of 34. It's just danged cold. Like you say @Mini Horses its wet cold and with wind, it goes right through you. I have flannel lined blue jeans that are awesome for bad weather. I put insulated Carhart overalls over them and I stay warm. I layer up with a thermal shirt, sweat shirt, sweat hoodie and Carhart coat. 

@Mini Horses did you make that pound cake? 

Baby lambs are fed, on second cup of coffee. I think I'll fix bacon and eggs this morning after I suit up and do chores. It must be cold, the horses aren't waiting on me at the gate to come feed them. They are staying in their barn. 

I'm going to make home made chili today with Fritos, grated cheese and chopped green onions on top. Yummy!


----------



## Palomino

Greetings from the north pole, at least from an unwilling eskimo! It is 18 here right now and icy. My horses didn't recognize me when I went out this morning, except for the smart mare who was nonchalant. All of the rest stayed away until I left. I wasn't cold with 7 layers of jackets though!


----------



## Baymule

I just came in and peeled off layers of clothing. DH put bacon in the oven, breakfast is a little late. LOL He kept pots of boiling water on the stove while I thawed out water buckets and broke ice. Thawed out the car, going to town. Supposed to snow tomorrow, Monday and Wednesday. Phooey on this stuff!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. On my first cup. Lambs had their bottle. Trip and Carson were on their beds on the porch, so I let them in. It sleeted last night. More ice, just what we needed.


----------



## Mini Horses

At the moment, no rain but fog.  Rain will be back in a few hours.  .  Still hovering at the freeze number -- not as bad as many of you.  Coffee is ready, help yourself.

Went to sleep in my recliner last night and woke at 3:30ish.  . Stiff but...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Still raining here and under flood watch, but can't  complain..we have no ice or snow


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, we can both complain!!  I'm glad no ice or snow -- makes the mud seem ok.  😁 

Our rivers are way up.   Looks like rain every day this week at some time during the 24 hrs.   I swear, saw some ducks swimming along in the ditches yesterday when I was out.  They were having fun.   Soon we will be able to fish in some of these ditches!

Just hope no heavy winds ride in on a front.  So wet that I'd be afraid to even lean on a tree, fearing it would fall.


----------



## farmerjan

Similar to @Mini Horses here, but we have more ice/mist than rain.  Hovering in the 34-36-38 range..... lots of FOG... icy at new house, more wet at rental.  
Have seen several broken branches, limbs....ice on everything here at new house, coated and pretty but very treacherous to walk.  
DS is using the 4wd tractor to get around and feed... truck will get stuck as it is so saturated and the snow is keeping the ground from freezing so just mud underneath now.


----------



## Baymule

Took 3 hours to feed, bust ice, haul hot water, etc. I don’t get cold, I layer up and stay warm.

Yay! I get to do it again in another couple hours. 
then tomorrow, the next day, the next day.....


----------



## Bruce

We seem to be looking at another snowstorm Monday through Tuesday. Maybe 9" this time.


----------



## promiseacres

Yesterday we got the wood split and brought in and rabbit cages cleaned. That left a hay trip for this afternoon, it was 10° and windy 🥶 (-5 windchill ) . I have enough hay until Wednesday but more snow is predicted, tonight through Tuesday 6 to 10 inches more.... ugh we normally do not have snow like this... it complicates everything. Got the hay, we'll move it to the shed tomorrow, hopefully. My face hurts.  4 does are nesting. Due tomorrow.


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> We seem to be looking at another snowstorm Monday through Tuesday. Maybe 9" this time.


Good luck, @Bruce !
They haven't made up their mind for us yet, but whatever the weather guys are seeing in their crystal balls 🔮 seems to be in flux down here and it keeps changing.


----------



## Alaskan

Slept like crud last night, but no new snow yesterday AND today...
So rock awesome!!!!


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> They haven't made up their mind for us yet, but whatever the weather guys are seeing in their crystal balls 🔮 seems to be in flux down here and it keeps changing.


The alerts we go up here said weather warning up here and south but not including southern NH so I ASSUME it is running NW of you.


----------



## Baymule

It started snowing before dark and is still snowing. For the first time ever ALL 254 Texas Counties are under a storm warning. Even deep south Texas where it is semi-tropical, in Brownsville it is currently 32* with a low of 27* and freezing rain. It is 14* here now with a low of 9* tonight. It sleeted all day, now snowing, roads are bad. 

I can't wait to wake up in the morning and fight the elements to take care of all the animals. Supposed to be a high in the 50's Saturday, it can't get here fast enough.


----------



## thistlebloom

Gee, I hate to brag about my weather... we got snow today, about .001 of an inch, maybe. It is slowly warming, supposed to get up to 27 tomorrow. 
Wind has slowed way down so I did chores in a hoody and didn't freeze solid.

I'm genuinely sorry so many of you are getting slammed. Not good for safety or agriculture in places where spring growing should be going on.
It seems like all the good storms are going around us here. Even Seattle got buried in snow.
I don't want miserable weather, but we are way behind in the snow levels that recharge the lakes and aquifer.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry you southern southerners are seeing this.  It will hurt the crops and all  I am sure.  Not sure what the normal growing seasons/time frame is.... but the more tropical type trees and all will be severely stressed or damaged.  
Icy misty foggy rainy..... ice on car, just started it to get the windshield melted off so I can go to the other house.  More for Mon/Tues and again Wed/Thurs.... then maybe in the 40's by the weekend.


----------



## farmerjan

thistlebloom said:


> Gee, I hate to brag about my weather... we got snow today, about .001 of an inch, maybe. It is slowly warming, supposed to get up to 27 tomorrow.
> Wind has slowed way down so I did chores in a hoody and didn't freeze solid.
> 
> I'm genuinely sorry so many of you are getting slammed. Not good for safety or agriculture in places where spring growing should be going on.
> It seems like all the good storms are going around us here. Even Seattle got buried in snow.
> I don't want miserable weather, but we are way behind in the snow levels that recharge the lakes and aquifer.



Kinda scary how it is targeting the real south... that jet stream has a real dip.  I read where there were some highways shut down in Oregon????  Montana getting brutal cold.  Sorry that you are missing the snows that you normally get and need for moisture ....


----------



## thistlebloom

Things sure are upside down.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Up early cheking bunnies, no babies yet. Tomorrow this time temps will be 0ish... 10 right now and no wind.  Another inch of snow. The heavy band coming this afternoon or evening think.


----------



## Mini Horses

WET everywhere...no rain at moment, arriving later.  At least we have been just above freeze.   Just nasty everywhere.   TX cold is scary but up near Great Lakes a minus 40   

This morning I have a novel problem...a deer didn't get over a fence and now hung up by back leg or legs.. No doubt one is broken, can't be otherwise.  Going out to see what I can/need to do.  I suspect a gun will be a part of the most humane release.  Need a hunter to harvest.  Sad situation.  DD advised as she came up the path going to work.  I've checked with binocs.   Wow.   Yes, it's a work day for me, too.


----------



## Palomino

9"!! That is the amount of snow currently on the ground with more on the way! Texas weather is sure full of surprises.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. It is needed this morning! We had the last two pieces of store bought frozen cherry pie. Looks like 6-8” of snow out there. Haven’t been outside yet. Power is still on, thank the dear Lord for that. It’s 7 degrees with a low of ONE degree tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Mini Horses .... we have had to dispatch a few over the years that have gotten hung up by a leg.  Sad situation.   But yeah, best thing is to just shoot it or call sherrif's  office if you don't feel up to it.  They usually will shoot it and then take the carcass off... Or call the hay neighbor.... maybe they want some venison?  Unfortunately the adrenaline from being hung up will make the meat a bit gamey .....
@Baymule , get them fed and get the water open and once they get a good drink, they can and WILL eat snow if they need to.  Our cattle do all the time...... it won't hurt them to rustle their own a little bit.  It won't kill them, it won't hurt them, if you don't provide them with a banquet and free drink bar.... a place to get in out of the snow, hay and a good drink once a day and they will survive.  HONEST.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> WET everywhere...no rain at moment, arriving later.  At least we have been just above freeze.   Just nasty everywhere.   TX cold is scary but up near Great Lakes a minus 40
> 
> This morning I have a novel problem...a deer didn't get over a fence and now hung up by back leg or legs.. No doubt one is broken, can't be otherwise.  Going out to see what I can/need to do.  I suspect a gun will be a part of the most humane release.  Need a hunter to harvest.  Sad situation.  DD advised as she came up the path going to work.  I've checked with binocs.   Wow.   Yes, it's a work day for me, too.


That always sucks royally.  



Sorry.


----------



## Alaskan

My mom texted from Texas...  Houston.. she got snow.

She said she is too cold to go out to take photos. 

And yes, she has a good house with electric.


----------



## Bruce

But does she still have electricity??? Almost 3.5 MILLION people in TX without power!!!!

We are now expecting 7"+ overnight, I'll be getting up with DW at 5 to go move snow so she can slog to work.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> But does she still have electricity??? Almost 3.5 MILLION people in TX without power!!!!
> 
> We are now expecting 7"+ overnight, I'll be getting up with DW at 5 to go move snow so she can slog to work.


Up at 5?


----------



## Alaskan

Oh and yeah, as far as I know, she has electric


----------



## Mini Horses

Update on deer...a doe, not in milk or bagged, thankfully.

She appears to have jumped to clear the 4' next to the CP she angled over!  RR caught and wove itself thru 2 sections  she was hanging and sure trying to free.  Took DS with and we released the CP from fence, she didn't help to release, so we cut one vertical & one horizontal, which allowed us to bend and get her loose.  The leg bone not broken, but skin cut a good 6 inches...not much flesh on those lower legs.   She stumbled a few steps and took off.  Bet that hip will be sore, if not broken, tomorrow.  She did use all 4 legs leaving.  It's cold, no flies...she might make it.     better than hit by car.


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on being able to get her free... she would not have made very good meat.  We have also done things like cut a wire to help them get out.  Yes, with the cold and all no flies, it ought to heal without infection.  Yes, better than hit by a car.... If she used all 4 then hopefully she will get on with life.  Glad that DS was there to help you.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Update on deer...a doe, not in milk or bagged, thankfully.
> 
> She appears to have jumped to clear the 4' next to the CP she angled over!  RR caught and wove itself thru 2 sections  she was hanging and sure trying to free.  Took DS with and we released the CP from fence, she didn't help to release, so we cut one vertical & one horizontal, which allowed us to bend and get her loose.  The leg bone not broken, but skin cut a good 6 inches...not much flesh on those lower legs.   She stumbled a few steps and took off.  Bet that hip will be sore, if not broken, tomorrow.  She did use all 4 legs leaving.  It's cold, no flies...she might make it.     better than hit by car.


Well.   As things go...  stressful,  but sounds like she has a decent chance. .

So, good outcome.


----------



## Baymule

You did your good deed for the day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee  is on. 
9ish inches more snow overnight. County says most roads are unpassable but still at a watch level travel advisory. DH will plow, and take his time. Schools are all closed. Speech via the internet again. 
Moved the hay out of the trailer, 5 at a time by the garden tractor trailer (which had a tire that had to be aired up twice ) DS took 2 at a time via sled. If winters are back we have to get moved...I am soooo over moving hay 4 and 5 times in the fridgid temps. 
10° currently.  
No bunnies yet...one more doe pulling hair.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I honestly don’t know how you do all that you do in such harsh conditions. I’ve had it for a week and it is hard. We are at -3, news said it got to -6. We got 7” of snow and more is coming.

YES. You need to move to the farm before next winter. Your first winter there won’t be perfect, but it will be better than what you are dealing with now.


----------



## Palomino

@Baymule at least you have water to boil! Ours is frozen thanks to the rolling blackouts. Time to melt snow in addition to the buckets I filled in the house before it froze.


----------



## promiseacres

The 2 Polish does had their kits, 4 in each box! Good girls!  
@Baymule you do what you do...we've been blessed with pretty mild winters. So when it hits we get a bit whiney. I am still banking on Richie's predictions that Spring is coming soon! ! 
Heat lamps and water heaters are a must...though I REALLY want automatic heaters at the farm vs the tanks.


----------



## Bruce

I guess we lucked out and @promiseacres and @Baymule got our snow  It was more like 3" at 5 AM and was sleeting. Pretty much stopped doing anything by 7.

I'm glad to see Bay and Palomino are on, lets us know they haven't been buried.


----------



## Alaskan

My mom in Houston finally lost power last night....   her house is down in the 40s.

She will be fine though... she has oodles of friends and family there.

Up here in Alaska we are in the 20s, tiny bit more snow... maybe an inch or two


----------



## Bruce

The outage website says 4.2M still out of power in TX


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Alaskan

This one is good too.





Because SO OFTEN,  a website will tout free shipping, for all of US, you get everything in your cart... and your $50 dollars of stuff suddenly has a $120 shipping charge!  

No joke...  All. The. Time.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, free shipping in the CONTINENTAL USA. 

Some places down here don't ship to Canada ... AT ALL. DD1 has a friend that wanted some stuff (clothes I guess), it got shipped to our house and it cost $42 to ship it to New Brunswick. Then DD1 needed a new charger for her Razer laptop (trouble that thing is). Not only did it cost me $38 to ship it to her there is like a 50% import tax on electronics! I didn't even know what it cost so I said $50 (probably low) so that was another $24 I had to pay online with a CC, so of course a small bank charge for that too.


----------



## Palomino

Buried no, except for snow over the top of boots, but playing beat the clock between blackouts for sure!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yep, free shipping in the CONTINENTAL USA.


Sometimes they say that...  but then in super tiny print is *excludes Alaska.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yep, free shipping in the CONTINENTAL USA.
> 
> Some places down here don't ship to Canada ... AT ALL. DD1 has a friend that wanted some stuff (clothes I guess), it got shipped to our house and it cost $42 to ship it to New Brunswick. Then DD1 needed a new charger for her Razer laptop (trouble that thing is). Not only did it cost me $38 to ship it to her there is like a 50% import tax on electronics! I didn't even know what it cost so I said $50 (probably low) so that was another $24 I had to pay online with a CC, so of course a small bank charge for that too.


Good grief!

Could you not buy from a Canada based place and have them ship to her?

Or is that charger only found in the US?


----------



## Baymule

We are on an electric co-op and they take good care of their customers.
@Palomino im sorry your water is frozen.


----------



## Bruce

Apparently Razer doesn't sell or ship to Canada. Regarding her friend's clothes, no idea. But I gather the stuff was seriously on sale so I guess it was cheaper than "retail" even with the extra shipping.


----------



## Alaskan

And yes, we have gone out....stabbed into snow drifts with a ski pole until we found the BBQ pit...  dug down to the BBQ, and then used the BBQ


----------



## Palomino

Baymule said:


> We are on an electric co-op and they take good care of their customers.
> @Palomino im sorry your water is frozen.


We have a great co-op too! It is rare for us to lose power, but evidently these blackouts are different. One sink is working again, so that's an improvement!


----------



## Bruce

The power on our road is Green Mountain Power for a distance and further on is a co-op. GMP trims trees regularly, the co-op doesn't. We don't lose power often, the people with the co-op do.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today was unreal!  Sunshine, no rain after 1 am....and, drumroll....62 degrees.    
They say tomorrow will be no rain until about 11 pm, but only mid 50s.   Still good and I'll be happy to have this break from constant rain.  It has rained 14 of 16 days this month.  😲.    Mud still better than ice and snow.


----------



## farmerjan

For use snow would be better than the mud.  And then it will melt but usually when it can be better slowly  absorbed.....
We had sun come out, partly sunny today, but the wind got up and alot of branches down this evening when I came home from testing.... Wind chill has been tough.... Temps already down to 20 on the way home... teens tonight... then another form of "WEATHER"  coming in late Wed night/Thursday.... now they are saying maybe 6 inches then changing to ice/sleet..... A MESS coming in here....


----------



## Baymule

Getting another ice storm starting tonight and tomorrow, then snow the next day. Sunday will be a high of 54 and a low of 37. It will warm up from there.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Made it strong this morning. 
-6°...... decided to leave the new kits out with their mom's as the heat lamps have been doing their job and both have great nests wit 4 kits. I checked every 2,3 hours. They were good last check. I will probably need a nap today. Thought a 3rd doe would go last night...but nothing so far.  
Praying for Texas and those in the south.


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather liars.....sun out, no rain until tomorrow...but, temps are at freezing!   Not ever going to see even 40 today....esp with winds.   Better than many, so I'm whiney but thankful.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, have fed bottle lambs and ran out to feed the birds. 
I used to get up every 2 hours on freezing nights when I had does kindling. Saved a lot of kits that way. Yes, you need a nap! 
We got another 3” of snow last night. It might not be so bad if we were better prepared and set up for this kind of thing. This is a 50 or 100 year event, so it’s not something that we are used to. We will get above freezing on Saturday, back down to 20 degrees then up to 50 on Sunday and no more freezing temperatures after that.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> For use snow would be better than the mud. And then it will melt but usually when it can be better slowly absorbed.


Not so much here, not with the clay soil. Unfortunately it takes a fair bit of time for the frost to come out of the clay so the melting snow has nowhere to go but to make sticky muck. Eventually it does thaw enough for the water to be absorbed though. 

Do you still have power Bay? I just read the big power outage is happening primarily because instruments in the power generating plants froze. How does that happen in the place that MAKES electricity? Maybe the instruments are outside? I had ASSUMED the cause was tons of power lines taken down by ice or something.

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I just read the big power outage is happening primarily because instruments in the power generating plants froze.


----------



## Palomino

Actually it is the wind turbines that are frozen. 25% of Texas electricity is generated by wind and the blades are covered with ice now.


----------



## Alaskan

Palomino said:


> Actually it is the wind turbines that are frozen. 25% of Texas electricity is generated by wind and the blades are covered with ice now.


Ok... THAT makes way more sense.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There a few problems also with those who are in charge of the grid not preparing for the weather. Either way very frustrating.


----------



## Baymule

Lots of finger pointing going on. Our previous governor was on the news a few nights ago and had no power. Haha, Rick Perry was bundled up in heavy coats and complaining loudly. Huh? Dingbat! He was in office 12 years, why didn’t he fix it?

Just to be fair, I voted for him and we haven’t had an event in Texas like this for 100 years. I don’t reckon power on/off was too much of a problem back then.

Boy howdy! This makes that Green New Deal look really good, if you are stupid.

Wind and solar are an important part of electricity generation but but a certain party needs to realize they are not always dependable. In ADDITION to gas and oil, as a whole, works much better, but what do I know.

Snow is really coming down! I’d better get out there and get chores done!

Now if I only had some solar panels and a windmill.......


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Lots of finger pointing going on. Our previous governor was on the news a few nights ago and had no power. Haha, Rick Perry was bundled up in heavy coats and complaining loudly. Huh? Dingbat! He was in office 12 years, why didn’t he fix it?
> 
> Just to be fair, I voted for him and we haven’t had an event in Texas like this for 100 years. I don’t reckon power on/off was too much of a problem back then.
> 
> Boy howdy! This makes that Green New Deal look really good, if you are stupid.
> 
> Wind and solar are an important part of electricity generation but but a certain party needs to realize they are not always dependable. In ADDITION to gas and oil, as a whole, works much better, but what do I know.
> 
> Snow is really coming down! I’d better get out there and get chores done!
> 
> Now if I only had some solar panels and a windmill.......


I agree...  some diversification is pretty important.


----------



## Alaskan

What do you folks discuss at lunch?

Us... we discussed if chocolate cheese was possible... chocolate with what cheese...  and WHY wound you do it, would anyone ever actually want to eat it.


----------



## rachels.haven

...I thought Hershey's chocolate WAS chocolate cheese. It sure smells like it to me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 16° F this morning. 
No other litters. Lost a small kit last night, but the rest had full bellies this morning. 
Co op and need to figure out how to get the sump pit at the farm fix, the outgoing pipe froze. Need to replace it or just thaw it somehow.


----------



## Bunnylady

Alaskan said:


> What do you folks discuss at lunch?
> 
> Us... we discussed if chocolate cheese was possible... chocolate with what cheese...  and WHY wound you do it, would anyone ever actually want to eat it.


Our ol' buddy Sourland might not agree, but chocolate cheesecake is to die for.

And I've seen this:
https://www.wect.com/2021/02/18/explainer-why-power-grid-failed-texas-beyond/


----------



## Mini Horses

Sleet this morning.  Temps dropping like a rock!   Goats were fed in barn, they weren't coming out!!!  Hope they eat it before laying back down.  Too expensive for bedding     I need to go to work.   Roads will be pretty ok,  most of them, with the traffic volume on them.  Will be slow and easy on any back ones....in case iced.  They say upper 30s but only mid with wind chills.   Damn that groundhog!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bunnylady  I make a turtle cheesecake with caramel!, Pecan & chocolate...oh, my!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Palomino said:


> Actually it is the wind turbines that are frozen. 25% of Texas electricity is generated by wind and the blades are covered with ice now.


News reports say solar and wind combined is 10% in Texas. And apparently it isn't ice but the wrong temperature grease keeping the wind turbines from working. We don't have that problem in Vermont and we get much more severe weather than TX is currently suffering.  Of course it would be a superhuman effort even if they had the proper grease available in quantity AND made the effort to replace the grease before this hit. I'm sure no one considered there would ever be a need for winter and summer weight grease. I suspect what we use up here would be a major fail in the hot TX summers.

As @Bunnylady posted, EVERY sector of power generation failed. Apparently the governor admitted that on TX TV but somehow shifted to blaming solar and wind when he got to Fox. Playing to the audience? Natural gas froze in the pipes so it wouldn't matter if they had 100X gas generating power plants. No fuel, no power.

What I don't understand is the solar. There are no moving parts, my panels work fine in negative F temps and panels generally work better at lower temperatures than hot ones, electricity flows better. They still generate (diminished) on cloudy and light rain days). I guess maybe the arrays are covered with snow? That will shut them down if there is enough and certainly diminish output even if there is only an inch. I guess they don't have enough soft bristled push brooms on extendable handles to clean the panels off  Still, if they could clean off even part of the panels they will start to generate and heat up enough to slide the snow off. Someone send some sun and above freezing temps to TX so the snow will slide!


----------



## Baymule

@Bunnylady that article nailed it. We’re sitting here in a double wide all electric mobile home. This place is unsustainable without power. I have ALWAYS had a back up system but not here. No fireplace, no wood burning heater, not even a gas heater. Nothing. I won’t do this again.


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres get a hair dryer and melt the frozen away. Here in Texas, houses are often set on blocks, pipes Judy lay on ground under the older houses. It’s all about the summer heat, not winter cold. LOL. I have crawled under old houses with hair dryer and extension cord run out a window to thaw out frozen water pipes. Not much fun, but I was the only one dumb enough to do it. LOL LOL


----------



## Palomino

27 this morning. Supposed to snow again today, but not much accumulation. Power is staying on longer! In our area, nothing has been done for the snow. Not even the interstate or state highway is plowed. The only tracks are made by cars that have already been out. In town not a parking lot or sidewalk is shoveled. Guess it is just going to have to melt!


Baymule said:


> This place is unsustainable without power. I have ALWAYS had a back up system but not here. No fireplace, no wood burning heater, not even a gas heater. Nothing. I won’t do this again.


Our house is the same way! We do have a fireplace, but no firewood!


----------



## Baymule

We will start to thaw Saturday, but roads will still be bad. Sunday is the end of freezing temperatures. I’m sure tired of this stuff.

Hey @Palomino we have a lightning killed massive oak tree that needs to come down. It’s dry and ready to burn. Y’all come get it and have all the firewood you want! Hahaha!

Bruce shotgun houses are rooms in a row. Each one opens the door into the next room, no hallways. Just long and narrow, usually 3/4 small rooms long. 

Dog run houses have living area and sleeping area separated by open ended wide hallway. 

Gonna have to climb ladder to get to TV satellite on roof and knock snow out of dish. This ought to be fun.

Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Palomino

Baymule said:


> Hey @Palomino we have a lightning killed massive oak tree that needs to come down. It’s dry and ready to burn. Y’all come get it and have all the firewood you want! Hahaha!


Oh we've got plenty of those too! But no chainsaw, for now. Definitely going to get one though.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Here in Texas, houses are often set on blocks, pipes Judy lay on ground under the older houses.


Don't people notice that the "cold" water is awful hot in the summer? Bury those things a few feet down and solve 2 problems at once!



Palomino said:


> Not even the interstate or state highway is plowed.


Probably for the best, otherwise people will think they can go drive on them. Don't need any more highway deaths down there. 



Baymule said:


> Bruce shotgun houses are rooms in a row. Each one opens the door into the next room, no hallways. Just long and narrow, usually 3/4 small rooms long.


Well THAT is a little difficult from the privacy point of view!


----------



## farmerjan

The dog run houses are called dog trot houses here.  Often yes, there is kitchen/dr on one side, LR and such on the other.  Most have the BR's upstairs.  Many times they were also for 2 separate families... like a parents/child share type thing.... "common rooms" downstairs and "private family rooms" upstairs 
Ceilings are tall,  too, in older houses, for the heat to rise in the summer.  Ceiling fans in many when they were invented... and windows were often lined up too so that you could get some direct breezes.  
There are many of the room to room older houses here also.  No hallways in the older houses, except the one "dog trot"  down the middle.....it was a waste to heat the space, and they mostly were for space saving.... no wasted extra lumber to build hallways that took away from room space... and that allowed for the rooms to have better air flow directly from one side of the room to the other... again, a straight  line.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> Our ol' buddy Sourland might not agree, but chocolate cheesecake is to die for.
> 
> And I've seen this:
> https://www.wect.com/2021/02/18/explainer-why-power-grid-failed-texas-beyond/


Nice link...

And yes, chocolate cheesecake is nice, but not as tasty as plain cheesecake..


But... we actually found a blue cheese ripened while soaked in an alcoholic chocolate then coated in chocolate powder, and some chocolate cheddar cheese.     odd I tell ya.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Here they are called "Florida cracker" style houses, they are getting very popular and sought after for rehabilitation...built on  three foot pillar's but definitely  need insulation  and AC...don't  know how they survived  without AC back then ....


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Bruce shotgun houses are rooms in a row. Each one opens the door into the next room, no hallways. Just long and narrow, usually 3/4 small rooms long.
> 
> Dog run houses have living area and sleeping area separated by open ended wide hallway.


Love old Texas houses...  I missed the start of this conversation.

Where is it?


----------



## Alaskan

There are also the ones set up like a shotgun,  but they have a covered porch added along one side, and the porch acts as the hallway.

And yes Bruce, in summer the cold water can get pretty darn hot.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Here they are called "Florida cracker" style houses, they are getting very popular and sought after for rehabilitation...built on  three foot pillar's but definitely  need insulation  and AC...don't  know how they survived  without AC back then ....


They didn't know any better. There's a reason people sat out on the porch, because the house was too danged hot! BTDT


----------



## Baymule

My ex's grandparents had a double shotgun house. The front door opened into the living room, then dining room, then kitchen, all open. To the left of the living room was a bedroom, then bathroom, then another bedroom that opened into the dining room. To get to the bathroom, you had to walk through one of the bedrooms. 


On a good note, the TV came on and I didn't have to go up the ladder to fool with the satellite dish. YAY!


----------



## Alaskan

My mom said of COURSE she had AC growing up..

You lie down on the bed, get the top covers, and flap them a few times.


----------



## farmerjan

OMG


----------



## Baymule

My Daddy said when he was a boy, his Mom sprayed the bed sheets with water and turned the fan on. Daddy said the evaporation of the water cooled him off. There has been times in my life that I didn't have AC and I used that water spray trick. It works!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My Daddy said when he was a boy, his Mom sprayed the bed sheets with water and turned the fan on. Daddy said the evaporation of the water cooled him off. There has been times in my life that I didn't have AC and I used that water spray trick. It works!


I would go to bed with my hair wet.

Helps a bunch.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Had another litter yesterday!!!  3 chunky Velveteen lops. 🥰 
7° should be our last single digits for awhile.   more snow on Sunday...
Hopefully got the sump pit pipe all thawed yesterday, DH brought home a heat gun from work.


----------



## Baymule

DH made buttered toast, thanks for the coffee. The sun is shining today! It's 11F degrees with a high of 34F today. I'll get the boiling water bucket train started in awhile, hopefully for the next to the last time. We just aren't set up for this kind of cold. I'm glad to see the end of it. My house is a wreck, floors are beyond dirty, coats hang off the barstools, blankets thrown on the couch for us to cover up with. I have kept up with laundry, afraid that water would freeze up and having a pile of dirty clothes that we need to wear. BJ has kept the dishes washed and we've had plenty to eat. So I guess we haven't done too bad. But what a mess! Probably will get worse before it gets better, now we have melting snow and mud to deal with. We have a towel for me to step on inside the door to get my boots off and that helps. I need to do a big clean up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just more rain here.cold enough in morning to be sleet.   I'm looking for an ark!  Rain 17 of 19 days here.      Fortunately, I have power and boots!  Could be SO much worse...BTDT.   whine, whine....

I'm working insane hours...might as well, sure can't do anything outside except absolute musts....feed!   

Some thoughts on posts....

We have several solar farms near me....maybe a gas run blower could help with any snow build up, certainly not like a few at home.  Talking acres of panels.

@Baymule glad your TV is back on!

@promiseacres  congrats on you new buns.   Hope all continue to do well in this awful weather covering so many.

TX....I know the warmer weather just can't get there soon enough!  Hang on!  Shame you can't mellow the coming summer heat with some of this....bottle it???


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, this are moving slow over here. About to go milk and feed up. Boiling water for the kids to drink, also going to make coffee. Cooking breakfast and cleaning. We barely have any water pressure so I been washing cloths in the sink to keep up with laundry. Need to wash some dishes and finish sweeping and mopping, also need to vaccumm then i get school started. Lots to do. We found some land five acres nothing on it but in a few month we should have the completely amount that they asking for it. So it be paid off and just need to put a house and barns on it then we move out there. Probably take out time clearing it baby due in Oct and my midwife doesn't drive that far lol. But I probably look into a midwife for that area because who know I may end up pregnant again and will need their services. Coffee sounds good. I gonna have to make cinnamon rolls for tomorrow. Anyways i hope you all stay warm.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> You lie down on the bed, get the top covers, and flap them a few times.


DW does that. The house my FIL grew up in had sleeping porches off all the bedrooms. Effectively they were screened porches on second floor decks.



Mini Horses said:


> Rain 17 of 19 days here.


Did you somehow get transported to Western Oregon or Washington??


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce  I was thinking similar thoughts yesterday!   Nope, still in VA.   But I saw on weather news that we are approaching second wettest Feb in like 50 yrs.   Usually Feb is one of the driest months.   They say dry and cold all weekend.  Rain again Tues.     

Things are just weird everywhere right now.  I don't feel special.   Just wet!  😁


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Only 1° this morning...  
Freezing fog. 
But staying home splitting firewood. 
Making french toast.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Our snow is melting. It froze again last night, but I think the freeze is over and life can get back to our version of somewhat normal. Still a lot of snow out there, but I see patches of dirt!


----------



## promiseacres

Woo-hoo another litter this morning! So 4 out of 7, have kits. We'll rebreed the 3. Dd1 has her 4h juniors, now to convince ds's does to give him some.


----------



## Alaskan

Morning all.


Still trying to figure out what I want to drink when I get up.

Sadly... looks like zero coffee is the way to go for me....


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning!!!

For you TX folks, it's a "balmy" 24 here this morning.    😁

For me and my neighbors it's a frigid 24 !!!!!  .  But they say we will be at 38 or so mid afternoon, before dropping to Mid 20s again tonight.  Hate it!  Balances out with sunshine and no rain again today. 

Worked yesterday, chores before & after, late dinner.   So about 8 pm apparently I fell asleep in my recliner again..... At least that's last I remember on TV when I awoke at 3:30.! Yep, awake since then. Hey, almost a full 8 .  It was a long day.

Need to get my 2nd cup and decide what I'll do after ice breaking chores.  Not rushing out, I see everyone is still in their barns!   At least combined body heat helps.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 16° F, a real heatwave.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. 16° F, a real heatwave.


You know, I finally understand that. Surely, my extreme cold was of a much shorter duration than your winter, but after experiencing -4 F it got up to 21F and it felt positively warm. I get it now. 

Coffee is good. Sun is a red glow and it's warming rays are spreading over the land. There is still more snow that dirt showing, today should melt even more of it. Bottle lambs go outside today. How can 2 such tiny creatures pee and poop so much? I swear, they take in 15 ounces and pee out 47 ounces. Where does it all COME from?  Then they paw the heavy towel I put on the bottom, and the two XXL puppy pads into a pile and poop and pee in the plastic tray. When we open the gate to clean it up, they joyfully run, run, run, stopping only to puddle the floor. We roll up the pads and toss in the trash, I've been dropping the towels on the porch where they freeze, but at least they aren't in the house, smelling.  When I wash the towels, I clorox the heck out of them and wash them 2 more times. I get the vinegar and water spray and scrub the plastic tray, then we start over again. Through the day, we replace the pads, the towels get changed twice a day. Today I'm putting them out with the other sheep and lambs and will bring them in tonight. A few days of this and they can go be full time sheep. I'll carry their bottles to them. I bet I have no problem with them running to me for their bottles. LOL

We have company coming this morning to visit awhile. My saving grace is that they have been cooped up too, so welcome to my interior explosion of everything. It's been a hard week. LOL Then at 2:00 we are going to a wedding shower. Taking a couple of cookbooks, have no wrapping paper, but I have feedsacks. Yup, true redneck. Haha


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Good morning! Any dark roast?


----------



## Baymule

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Good morning! Any dark roast?


If there is no dark roast, boil that coffee in a pot. Throw an ice cube in when you take it off the burner and it settles the grounds. Campfire coffee is the best!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> If there is no dark roast, boil that coffee in a pot. Throw an ice cube in when you take it off the burner and it settles the grounds. Campfire coffee is the best!


Yum! How do you normally drink your coffee?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> but after experiencing -4 F it got up to 21F and it felt positively warm. I get it now.


Didn't take but once did it? It is weird. 15°F this morning, jeans, Carhartt coat, gloves, no hat was just fine to go do the barn chores. It's only about 15 minutes max though, I'd be wearing more if I was to be out for a time. If it were that temp back in December I'd likely be in my Carhartt coveralls.


----------



## farmerjan

It is really amazing how temps are "relative"..... It was 13 this morning and it felt cold.  But the sun was out and it felt warmer real quick.  Then the clouds started coming in and it was a cloudy COLD of 38 at 3 pm.....some possible wintry mix coming in tonight - tomorrow....


----------



## Mini Horses

Temps are "relative" -- 55 inside or outside feels different.  

This morning we are at 31 and moving upward.  News just said we may hit 50!!  Of course, some more rain with it -- not a lot but, that's relative too!   I mean, we are already more than double aver for Feb....been well over aver for Dec and Jan.  Wet!   
If it warms the grass will shoot up!!!

Another busy week.   Weather has been an issue with many persons work, ability to get there and  ability of stores to receive deliveries.   I seem to live "on the line"...the one where just a few miles either way affects severity and where the weather masses dance around.  Makes life interesting.   😁 

Daylight out there, need to do chores and go to work!    .  Have a good day!


----------



## Baymule

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Yum! How do you normally drink your coffee?


Black or with cream. I also like iced coffee for an afternoon pick me up, with sugar and cream. Good way to use leftover coffee. Coffee is good any you fix it!


----------



## Baymule

We went to town yesterday to a wedding shower. Went to post office and grocery store. Lot of bare shelves. I needed milk for the bottle lambs. Signs were posted, 1 per household so I got a gallon. There wasn’t much, I felt lucky to get it. BJ was out of bread, again, signs posted, 1 per household and there wasn’t much to choose from, didn’t have his favorite. So I got one loaf of bread.

When I was doing chores yesterday evening, neighbor Robert called, on his way home from Walmart. He had gotten a half gallon for the lambs. SCORE! Last week another neighbor brought me 2 half gallons, this is turning into a neighborhood effort for these little guys.

The sun is shining, 35F with a high of 62F. I’ll put Reject and Tiny in a pen in the barn today. I did that yesterday, they were able to get acquainted with being sheep. LOL A few more days and they can stay in the barn and run and play with the other lambs.


----------



## Bruce

Good neighbors breed good neighbors


----------



## Alaskan

Up here we are normal cold...  and the normal more snow.

February and March are typical dumps....

Uh... typically give us many great dumps of snow.


----------



## Bruce

Best get that extra kid with the mechanical skills there ASAP so you can have all possible machines in working order (and another body to shovel).


----------



## Baymule

We went to Walmart, NO milk. There was a shipment yesterday and it was quickly gone. Lady I talked to said the delivery man said it might be a week before he came back. Went to the other grocery store in town, no milk except for buttermilk, so I got a half gallon. Robert’s wife, Sharon drinks a cup of buttermilk every day or else she gets yeast infections. It’s even her brand. Gonna call and see if she wants it. Went to another town, Van, to the grocery store and there was milk! I got one and sent BJ in for another. Now I have 4 full gallons and a half a gallon. I mix it with the lamb replacer. I also got 3 cans of evaporated milk. Gonna get these babies raised!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We went to Walmart, NO milk. There was a shipment yesterday and it was quickly gone. Lady I talked to said the delivery man said it might be a week before he came back. Went to the other grocery store in town, no milk except for buttermilk, so I got a half gallon. Robert’s wife, Sharon drinks a cup of buttermilk every day or else she gets yeast infections. It’s even her brand. Gonna call and see if she wants it. Went to another town, Van, to the grocery store and there was milk! I got one and sent BJ in for another. Now I have 4 full gallons and a half a gallon. I mix it with the lamb replacer. I also got 3 cans of evaporated milk. Gonna get these babies raised!


Wow!  Sounds rough!


----------



## farmerjan

Time for a milk goat?   I will settle for the cows.  Maybe milk a sheep?


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, milk my sheep? Haha. I just can’t bring myself to get a milk goat or cow. I’m not that dedicated. We seldom go anywhere but that would shut us down. Robert will feed for us, but I seriously doubt he would be up to milking a cow or goat.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Yeah, milk my sheep? Haha. I just can’t bring myself to get a milk goat or cow. I’m not that dedicated. We seldom go anywhere but that would shut us down. Robert will feed for us, but I seriously doubt he would be up to milking a cow or goat.


But sheep cheese is SOOOOOOO GOOOD!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... and when you fo travel,  bring the milking sheep with you... they are small... right?  Fit right in the car!


----------



## Palomino

And Sheep milk soap is the best! Even better than goat milk because it has higher fat, double the protein, more vitamins and minerals and is also said to have anti microbial and anti inflammatory properties. 
So get milking those sheep @Baymule  I wish I had sheep to milk!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> We went to town yesterday to a wedding shower. Went to post office and grocery store. Lot of bare shelves. I needed milk for the bottle lambs. Signs were posted, 1 per household so I got a gallon. There wasn’t much, I felt lucky to get it. BJ was out of bread, again, signs posted, 1 per household and there wasn’t much to choose from, didn’t have his favorite. So I got one loaf of bread.
> 
> When I was doing chores yesterday evening, neighbor Robert called, on his way home from Walmart. He had gotten a half gallon for the lambs. SCORE! Last week another neighbor brought me 2 half gallons, this is turning into a neighborhood effort for these little guys.
> 
> The sun is shining, 35F with a high of 62F. I’ll put Reject and Tiny in a pen in the barn today. I did that yesterday, they were able to get acquainted with being sheep. LOL A few more days and they can stay in the barn and run and play with the other lambs.


I had a trip, two years back, that mom would not let nurse.  She did all else for this kid.  I would milk her directly into the bottle and feed that one.  Never brought her inside, she was with her family all the time. Had hoped it would change.  But, she knew I was where she could nurse.   As she got older, I could call her and she'd run right to the fence to get her bottle.  Otherwise she ways always with mom & her other bro & sis.  Odd, I know!   This past year, she had trips as a FF.  Seemed to favor two more than three.  Had to watch close!  Plenty of milk, short on patience.  Some let two nurse and are then finished with that chore...#3 just doesn't get enough time and has to learn to jump in whenever.


farmerjan said:


> Time for a milk goat?   I will settle for the cows.  Maybe milk a sheep?


I've tried to get her to milk one when she had them with lambs at side.  Haven't been successful.   😁  I sure would milk at least one!  Right now, I'd be milking some from a couple of them....to feed those kids.   I save colostrum and a few days first milk from mine each year.   Never know when it's needed for yours or another's.  I was able to give someone colostrum and milk for 5 pygmy kids when they lost the doe at birthing.    Didn't know them but my vet was theirs and called me....knowing I always kept mare and goat colostrum frozen.  

Today got warm, as predicted.  It also rained.  Seems our aver for Feb is 2.04 inches.  We are now at just past 6.4 inches.  More is coming .  Hope we don't use it all up now because it will be needed about Jul...in the garden.


----------



## Baymule

My sheep have udders any goatie would be proud to have on their goats. They look like they are squeezing a volley ball between their legs. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My sheep have udders any goatie would be proud to have on their goats. They look like they are squeezing a volley ball between their legs. LOL


But the TEATS...  2 finger teats?  Three finger teats???


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> But the TEATS...  2 finger teats?  Three finger teats???


2, 3 and whole hand, depends on the ewe. I have a bottle lamb because she was a small triplet and couldn't get that big fat teat in her tiny little mouth.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> 2, 3 and whole hand, depends on the ewe. I have a bottle lamb because she was a small triplet and couldn't get that big fat teat in her tiny little mouth.




Have you ever tried to make sheep milk cheese???


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Have you ever tried to make sheep milk cheese???


No, haven’t milked any beyond colostrum for a lamb.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to be a beautiful sunny day, 75 degrees. One week ago it was -6.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's supposed to be upper 50s all week...sunshine and all that.  Then, Fri night begins rain for possibly another five days.   Really??  I still have puddles all over...  

Hens love to go muddin' to get worms.  Geesh, dirty feet in nests make for dirty eggs to wash.  😏.


----------



## promiseacres

Puddles starting here too! 41 this morning, I'm guessing I'll be hollering at the kids about coats. 
DH and I finally got away on my birthday trip. Went and stayed at a state park INN for a couple of nights, did get some awesome ice hiking in Monday, but rested and let someone else cook! Kids did fine with their Grandpa here with them. Even kept all the few day old bunnies going without problems. Now it's back to the normal routine, but that's ok, it was really nice to sleep in my own bed last night. The coffee at the hotel was a bit weak... glad to have the good stuff today.


----------



## Baymule

If anyone deserves a nice relaxing away trip, you do.

Going to pick up 50 baby meat chicks today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!   Guess they had electric!  So, by time chicks can get out of brooder set up, it may be dry and warm.   You just don't catch a break, do you?   Hey, I've used piddle pads for chicks....bet you still have some around.   😁


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Talked to my meat rabbit supplier, going to get a couple 2, 3 does and some cages this weekend.   cages won't fit in my shed but we'll figure something out. We need some grow outs, that's for sure.


----------



## Mini Horses

. It's the get you started strength coffee this morning! Have some, it's fresh, hot and good. We had lovely upper 60 temps yesterday. Sure needed it! Today looks like 50s and ditto for tomorrow. If it wasn't for getting five days of rain after that, I'd say we were over this hump of muddy stuff. Maybe it won't be more than casual sprinkles.  It would be so nice! At least we should be over really cold. 😁

Should have some kidding starting up next month.   Late for me but, a good thing for this year.  Even bred fewer does.   It will be a welcome break after all things 2020.  What a ride.   Please, world, mellow out.


----------



## Baymule

Baby chicks are fine this morning and warm. They are in a black water tub on the porch. I put one of those windshield reflective things to keep your car from getting hot over the drop light and cardboard over the rest of the tub. I have a 3 stack chick brooder and 


Went out to feed Reject and Tiny first thing. They were hungry! They couldn’t get to me fast enough, BAA-BAAING all the way. I pushed them in the creep feeder, blocked the opening with the milk crate, climbed in and sat down. I got a good idea why you aren’t supposed to keep a bottle ram. Reject was climbing on me and butting me, wouldn’t be good as a 240 pound ram.

I fed the sheep, put fresh feed in the creep feeder and took out the milk crate, 2 lambs were waiting to get in. They started eating, Tiny and Reject did too. 

THANKS FOR THE COFFEE! Animals first ya know. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Nice day here...  shockingly... looks like I don't have to plow again...

Might still anyways since I only did 1 run on our driveway...

Spent my time over at the church and rentals


----------



## Bruce

You probably should plow, you might forget how if you don't keep doing it 4 days a week 
I had to get the GT with blower out today. It didn't snow much overnight but the wind drifted enough snow into the drive that it would have been hard for DW and DD2 to get back in. It also drifted in the paths I had snowshoe stomped out to the compost bin and down to the pasture gate and from there to the solar arrays. Those haven't changed as yet.


----------



## Baymule

Y’all can have it! Texas is hot, but I never had to shovel sunshine.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Y’all can have it! Texas is hot, but I never had to shovel sunshine.


That sounds like a great country song!


----------



## Bruce

It does, though you need to figure out the broken heart aspect for the song.


----------



## Alaskan

And add a train


----------



## Bruce

And booze, lots of booze.


----------



## Alaskan

Most definitely!


----------



## Alaskan

But try not to run over grandma.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> But try not to run over grandma.


You gotta have reindeer and Santa Claus for that.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Cool this morning, but warming up. Was able to work with our horses a bit yesterday. I am teaching Richie to hug and to smile. Farrier was supposed to come yesterday but one of goats decided to kid a couple of days early, we'll see if we can't squeeze it in this afternoon. I'm pretty sure she had other goats that weren't going to wait for their due dates this weekend too. Oh well, none of the horses are hurting and they'll keep until she gets a break.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going for my second cup. How do you teach a horse to smile? There was a show called Mr. Ed when I was a kid, Mr. Ed was a talking Palomino horse. Couldn't see just how pretty, because it was in black and white. LOL I found out later how they made him move his lips. He always wore a nice leather halter, they ran fishing line filament through the halter, under his lips and back through the halter. When the trainer pulled the fishing line, it tickled and Mr. Ed wiggled his lips. 

We got heavy thunderstorms last night, dunno how mush rain we got. Rain gauge said 1/2" but my wagon was half full, so I don't think so. I'm sure freezing rain and being packed with snow in below zero temperatures just might have cracked it. Going to get a new one.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule You tickle their lips so they raise their top lip and point up... using a small treat. He did it 3,4 times then was over it.. but it's a small start. Something fun.


----------



## Baymule

Do you give the command to SMILE? I could probably teach Prince to do this, he is always up in my face, no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## promiseacres

http://beginthedance.com/wordpress/horsesmile 


Baymule said:


> Do you give the command to SMILE? I could probably teach Prince to do this, he is always up in my face, no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! I deeply admire and appreciate dressage, but will never achieve that level of greatness. it is beautiful to watch. My style of riding is Western Schlump, I just schlump around for my own pleasure. LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Going to get a new one.


Couldn't you fill the gauge with water and see if it drains out before you replace it?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks! I deeply admire and appreciate dressage, but will never achieve that level of greatness. it is beautiful to watch. My style of riding is Western Schlump, I just schlump around for my own pleasure. LOL LOL


That is how I learned to ride!


----------



## rachels.haven

I remember Mr. Ed. I watched some of it once or twice as a kid. My mom was a horse trainer in her young adult life. She found the show amusing, so I got to watch it too. I think it would be cool to hear you taught your horse to smile


----------



## Palomino

I tried teaching one of my horses to answer questions. Cue word in caps
Are you CUTE? Shake Head
Are you HANDSOME? Nod head

Didn't happen, lol, because he was already learning the Spanish Step and if you know horses, you know they love that. So every time I raise my hand, and he knows I want "something", he starts prancing.
I'll have to try another way in the future, maybe from the side. With over 25 tricks already, he has quite a repertoire though.


----------



## promiseacres

Palomino said:


> I tried teaching one of my horses to answer questions. Cue word in caps
> Are you CUTE? Shake Head
> Are you HANDSOME? Nod head
> 
> Didn't happen, lol, because he was already learning the Spanish Step and if you know horses, you know they love that. So every time I raise my hand, and he knows I want "something", he starts prancing.
> I'll have to try another way in the future, maybe from the side. With over 25 tricks already, he has quite a repertoire though.


I have seen minis answer questions but not sure I want to encourage my big boy to toss his head. He's a bit of a bull in a China cabinet.  that's awesome that you've taught your boy so many tricks. It's a fun bonding experience. I might have to ask you questionsif I run into problems,


----------



## Palomino

promiseacres said:


> I have seen minis answer questions but not sure I want to encourage my big boy to toss his head. He's a bit of a bull in a China cabinet.  that's awesome that you've taught your boy so many tricks. It's a fun bonding experience. I might have to ask you questionsif I run into problems,


Same here. I won't teach my mini to rear because I really do NOT want him to think that is acceptable. Teaching tricks is such great bonding time. He actually does about a half dozen more, but I don't count them because he still needs guidance and I want him to do them entirely on his own. And I'd love to talk trick training with you if you ever need any tips! Of course mine are minis so everything is groundwork.





__





						Palomino's Training Journal-Announcement
					

At least when the snow melted we didn't have mud. It drained right through the sand.   Your jumper is going to break the world record, I just know it!



					www.backyardherds.com
				




I actually just got a picture of him offering me the Spanish Step today.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... It's a nice dark roast this morning, a sample I got with my can of Folgers. 
Our plans to got get cages and rabbits got cancelled/or possibly just delayed. Gal has a heavy load so not sure at this time why but will wait. 
Up at 4 am.... why bad dream then worrying about DD1 experience in 4H Horse and Pony.... probably because her pony Lightning was fussy when we put on his sheet last night.. touchy again about his belly being touched... so will restart on the ulcer supplements. I REALLY wish I could talk DH into putting him into training for a month..... probably would be impossible to find someone this time when everyone else is thinking the same. And I'm sure DH would fuss... he thinks I should be able to do it all. He was assisting last night as sheet holder and saw him being so fussy. Lightning has come a long way but we got him knowing he was/is a project. We got a good deal on him and I think he'll continue to come around.... my Mama heart just wants him perfect for her.


----------



## Baymule

What makes Lightening have ulcers? Not trying to be a know it all, because I surely dont, but if you treat him and the ulcer comes back, then maybe look for the cause? Your husband thinks you can do anything.......I'm sure with just cause. You are awesome and I never fail to be impressed with your many accomplishments. 

Thanks for the coffee, woke up at 3-ish, finally we gave up and got up. I have a 6 pound pork roast in the crockpot, started it last night. I'm going to make pineapple pork today.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> What makes Lightening have ulcers? Not trying to be a know it all, because I surely dont, but if you treat him and the ulcer comes back, then maybe look for the cause? Your husband thinks you can do anything.......I'm sure with just cause. You are awesome and I never fail to be impressed with your many accomplishments.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, woke up at 3-ish, finally we gave up and got up. I have a 6 pound pork roast in the crockpot, started it last night. I'm going to make pineapple pork today.


  He was not well fed last year before we got him, that's why they sold him and another horse last summer. Animal Control was called at one time and was told they were pretty much starving at one time. This can cause ulcers.  He's so cinchy, touchy about anything on his belly, kicks when we girth him up, ect. So in December I ordered a supplement to give him some relief, he was a lot better so stopped it after 2 months... but am restarting it because it does help. Scoping them by a vet is extremely expensive and OTC supplements help that's what most vets recommend. 
  I actually have a ton of anxiety with the horses... sucks as I do absolutely love it and the more I ride the better I am... I rarely go over a trot (I want to)  and I know the horses feel it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and drinking...coffee.  rain last night and about gone, except overcast. 5 days of this and just not needed. Place is so, so messy, muddy, slick. . I'll do chores and go do a couple jobs. Keeps me from fretting over my "farm can't do" stuff. 😁

Ulcers...some horses are just prone.  I guess they have anxious nature, or gastric issues chemically.  Things you can't really see, unlike a cut.  Sometimes some alfalfa pellets help buffer the gut.  No doubt @promiseacres has tried it all.   May have to keep him on meds.

Better get myself out there!!


----------



## Baymule

I've always had good luck fattening up a skinny horse. Pearl has been one darned hard challenge. She was so starved, her guts were all messed up. She pooped patties like a cow, wet farts and dribbles that ran down her legs. There was undigested feed and hay in her poop patties. I gave her probiotics, even live culture yogurt. I swear, I don't know how that poor horse was even living when we bought her.  I've thrown everything at her but the kitchen sink. Unbelievable. 

I finally concluded that I could not restore her to good health because she probably NEVER had good health. 2 years later and she is FINALLY filling out. I'm feeding her twice a day, a lot, scared at first that I would founder her, but she has not foundered. She gets 14% pellets and cracked corn. Plus all the hay she wants. Her ribs don't show anymore and I can't feel them either. Her poor bony back is finally getting some meat on it and her flanks are no longer wasp-waisted. They are still caved in, but nothing like they were. I didn't even ride her because she was so skinny that I was afraid that people would think that I didn't feed her. I finally said to heck with it and saddled up. She is looking the best she ever has, it's been a long road and we have further to go. I can't wait to see her filled out, slick and shiny.


----------



## Palomino

Baymule said:


> She gets 14% pellets and cracked corn. Plus all the hay she wants. Her ribs don't show anymore and I can't feel them either. Her poor bony back is finally getting some meat on it and her flanks are no longer wasp-waisted. They are still caved in, but nothing like they were. I didn't even ride her because she was so skinny that I was afraid that people would think that I didn't feed her. I finally said to heck with it and saddled up. She is looking the best she ever has, it's been a long road and we have further to go. I can't wait to see her filled out, slick and shiny.


You might look into offering soaked beet pulp to Pearl. It's very easy to find, not expensive, easy for the horse to digest and will put weight on her back and rump. You'd be amazed at the results. I depend on it to keep all of my horses in condition, especially because some are hard keepers and they all love it. I've also recommended it to friends who had rescued horses in really poor condition and it turned them around in a few weeks. One horse even went from hardly being strong enough to walk to running and playing.


----------



## thistlebloom

I agree with @Palomino about the beet pulp. It worked well for Luke who was a very hard keeper. I fed him a senior mix for a few years and it helped but was super expensive. Then I switched to COB, beet pulp and BOSS and it was not only much more affordable, it really kept him in condition.
I also gave him free choice grass hay all day, and two feedings of alfalfa.
Syringa is so easy in comparison.


----------



## Baymule

The pellet feed I give her is beet pulp based. Good idea on the BOSS, I'll try that too! I have used beet pulp before, it is good stuff.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Just oatmeal and cereal. Then off to church. Got my bow fitted yesterday. Just for targets. Haven't ever shot a compound before, just recurve in gym class years ago. It's fun.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Already been out to feed bottle babies, fed sheep and restocked the creep feeder. Fed Goldie the steer and hens. Need to go back out and water, hay and feed Pearl. But for now, I’m gonna have my coffee!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all.
I've put vegie oil in/ on feed before to fatten up a horse. Never heard of the beet pulp. Good to know.
 I've been meaning to take my bows in for a month now. I've got a long bow I'd like to know the actual poundage on so I can get the right arrows. I bought a compound last year with a bow fishing set up. Still has no sights, arrow rest, stabilizer or even the pep sight in the string. Was waiting to get home 1st and support a local guy I know.


----------



## Baymule

I used corn oil for awhile on Pearl, but the cracked corn seems to be doing the best for her. @CLSranch good on you for supporting a local guy. Our small businesses have been all but destroyed and need all the help they can get.


----------



## Alaskan

In college when I took archery they just had a bit of Styrofoam taped to the bow with a pin stuck on the Styrofoam. 

The head of the pin was the sight.


----------



## Bruce

Didn't go to the rich college I guess.


----------



## CLSranch

On my old compound (before it was stolen) I loved my sights. Switched to archery because it was to easy to shoot a deer in my old back yard with a rifle even open sight 30-30. I am trying to do the "instinctive shooting with the long bow. I was GREAT at it as a kid. Well 25+ yrs later not so much. I wouldn't trust myself to go hunting but target practice is fun, and should probably be done more often.


Alaskan said:


> In college when I took archery they just had a bit of Styrofoam taped to the bow with a pin stuck on the Styrofoam.
> 
> The head of the pin was the sight.


Makes since and works. A little fragile but effective.


----------



## CLSranch

FYI I started my 3yr old filly yesterday. Well 1st ride I've been handling her for a long time. She was small and I was gone 10 months last year. But now it's a little warmer and I'm home.


----------



## Mini Horses

@CLSranch  -- dare I ask?   😁   how'd the ride go??

Off work today and got a little farm time.  Still too wet for a lot but, I managed to get another trailer full of hay before this load was all sold out.  My goats think it's candy and this stuff is beautiful!  After loading, unloading an moving some to another building, probably won't be able to get out of bed tomorrow.  😁  I'll take a long, hot shower before bed to ease up the tightened up.  Got that?    Hey, working all week ....need to be movable.

Also had a short cat nap ... It was warm out, I was out there!  Makes you sleepy.   Rain tomorrow .  Glad to have a day to relax and enjoy "my own" time.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Makes since and works. A little fragile but effective.


It worked great...

And in a class setting it worked great.. since every class you had to re-sight the bow.

But yes, a bit fragile...  so indoors aiming it was great...  but I am sure it would result in tears of frustration if you had to carry it through woods for hunting


----------



## Baymule

Raining cats and dogs, lightning cracking. Trip, big scaredy-cat Great Pyrenees is in the living room floor. Satellite TV is off. We got enough of the news to tell us it was storming. No kidding? Really? Need to get feed but that ain’t happening tomorrow. My rain gauge got cracked in Snowmeggdon. Got a new one, it’s on the table-doing me not much good about now.

@CLSranch what breed of filly? How’d she do?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. And donuts.... 
High is 34° F   these up and downs are not good for the critters. Tomorrow up to 43 then mid 40s to 50s daytime temps for a week. 
Had rain yesterday, am glad we got a few WP sheets for the horses.... so they are dry.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We had thunderstorms last night, lightning strikes and I hope no more trees blown apart by lightning. It’s 40F cold and wet. Been out to feed Reject and Tiny their bottles. Fed ewes and Ringo and put out fresh feed in the creep feeder. Lambs eat in shifts, biggest go in first, then smaller lambs. All are doing well.

PA the weather might be icky now, but spring is coming and soon everything will be green and it will be warm. Hang in there.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee sounds good. But donuts sound good i have to make those for tomorrow.


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> dare I ask? 😁 how'd the ride go??


Kinda slow, which I like on the 1st ride. She did well.


Baymule said:


> what breed of filly? How’d she to
> 
> 
> Baymule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowmeggdon.
Click to expand...

Quarter horse. She did great really. Had to have a friend get in with us to lounge her after I got on. I could've just kicked really hard,, but that may not have went well on the 1st ride.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the donuts!!! Just a little cold here, but it sounds like our weather will be really nice this week.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> spring is coming and soon everything will be green and it will be warm. Hang in there.


Yep!  Just three more months!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Wait when is your spring??


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Wait when is your spring??


June 1 is his spring, June 2 is summer, June 3 is fall, then back to winter!


----------



## Bruce

Our weather today through Wed AM


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cross that destination off the list i need more spring and summer and alot less winter lol


----------



## Bruce

The wind has switched, snowing now, supposed to be about 2" when it stops around 7 AM


----------



## Alaskan

Spring is mid May.

Summer are days over 60F.... so highly variable.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Donuts are good!  Haven't had any of those in a LONG time!  We get malasadas around here, which is a Portuguese 'donut' that doesn't have a hole in it.

Being gimpy today, I hauled too many concrete blocks when building the new raised bed garden so now I've got a gimpy wing.  Arrgh!  Just a pulled muscle, it will be better, but I'd rather be building the garden than gimping around with an arm in a sling.  Although, it's a rainy day so that makes it better being gimpy when outside stuff is marginal.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up for a while, already on 2nd cup.   Slept well, just can't be there much more than 7 hrs.  Hear a roo crowing and not daylight.  Maybe the light from back window has him going -- or ? -- forgot to turn it off after changing out 2nd laundry load.  Moonlight is filtering thru the overcast sky...who knows!  Just hear him going off...could be the cats in the barn that he's alerting to.  Hmmmm...good morning neighbors!  😏 

Saw a young bald eagle in the general area a couple days ago.   Makes me a little wary with goats who will be starting to kid later this month.  Will keep watch for skyward threats.   

Supposedly drier weather for a week.  Sure need that!  If we get the temps and sunshine they predict, we might dry up some!  Would love it....this mud sucks.   

Yesterday DD called with hot water tank issues, scared.  She turned breaker off..good!  Had been sparking at tank connection on front panel, you could see some soot, so glad she was home.  Some calls followed on prices of tank, replacement labor, etc.  She's looking at $450-500 tank and $700 labor. Wow!  Her dad says he will do labor, that sure helps!  So, I'm supplying hot showers up here at my house until it can be done, Thu or Fri.   She just had some big car and truck repairs on both vehicles last month...as in a couple grand...can't catch a break.  

Be time to start chores soon...maybe I'll grab some toast first.  🤔


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Looney toons  too. 
Ended up getting a trailer load of hay from the farm yesterday afternoon. Ground was mostly frozen still and 99% of the snow is gone. Our pond hole finally is filled.  
Connected with my meat rabbit source, will go get does and cages in a couple of weeks. 
Today school, speech and riding lesson,  I have a rabbit thawed for supper, going to cut it up and have fried rabbit, or and corn on the cob.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’m actually getting a cup of coffee before going to the barn to feed bottle lambs. Of course when I feed them, I feed the ewes and put out creep feed. Sometimes I do all the morning chores, sometimes I come back to the house and go back out later. LOL Tomorrow it’s going to be sunny and we are going to get feed. I bought extra last month because we were running out of the bulk feed for the steer. I sure was glad we had extra, I fed all the animals extra during the super cold weather we had. It’s going to be fun getting feed to the horse barn. The mule is down and the truck would get stuck, so will have to shuttle feed in the tractor bucket, 4 bags at a time.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Mini H I'm used to the 7 hrs. After my sleep apneia not being tended to it finally got the better of me. Sometimes When I get up at 5 and say I don't have to wake up early today, I find my self getting back up at 9 and it being my best sleep. Started getting better and since getting laid off I haven't been able to consistently go to bed early. My schedule is all out of whack.
 Having several cups of coffee before I bother with pants today.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Good morning all. Mini H I'm used to the 7 hrs. After my sleep apneia not being tended to it finally got the better of me. Sometimes When I get up at 5 and say I don't have to wake up early today, I find my self getting back up at 9 and it being my best sleep. Started getting better and since getting laid off I haven't been able to consistently go to bed early. My schedule is all out of whack.
> Having several cups of coffee before I bother with pants today.


We are retired. After a lifetime of living by the clock, it is nice to not bother with an alarm. We wake up at all hours. 2 AM is NOT when I want to wake up! 5 AM is ok, but 6 or 7 is better.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Meeting this morning then plan cleaning those rabbit cages this afternoon. Hoping to get time to ride this afternoon. High is 52°   🥰  More does due this week.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all. Thanks PA. I should ride today as well. It would be a great day for it.


----------



## Baymule

We are going to Sulphur Springs for feed this morning. It’s 32F this morning, after our winter storm we had, it feels balmy. LOL LOL Sunny today, so will warm up. I think it’s dried up enough that we can get the truck to the horse barn. We unload at the sheep barn, then the horse barn.

Thanks for the coffee, it’s good this morning. I made egg and sausage breakfast burritos, y’all help yourselves! Gonna finish this cup, make the bottles for the lambs, do chores and make like a tree and leaf. LOL


----------



## CLSranch

Mmmm Breakfast burritos DELISH.


Baymule said:


> I think it’s dried up enough that we can get the truck to the horse barn


I've been using the 4 wheeler or tractor lately. Both are lighter than the truck and don't rut things up near so bad, even with the knobby tires.
Although "double stacking" is a pain. Unloading the truck then unloading what ever you put it on to get to the horse barn.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, hope you all had a great day. Colorado was beautiful today, I got a good run and fantastic ride in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Got up to a light frost which burned off really fast!   Did feeding and found a partially devoured chicken...been loosing a couple a week, usually totally carried off, so had reworked any entries for a fox and it stopped.  Now this!!  .  Figured possum.   Tonight, I found this big old possum back for what was his last chicken dinner!  That bad boy died slowly and with a bad headache.   I had grabbed my machete by the door.  Go ahead, call PETA!!          Deserved what it got....another younger one got away but, damaged for sure.  Yes, I was planning for two RIPs.

Don't mess with an angry old woman!    I'll do what I must.  Tomorrow I'll carry my pistol at night.  Hard to use in the barn, though....lot of hidy holes.

Otherwise, my day was uneventful.  Weather great!   😁  I'm enjoying some wine.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Got up to a light frost which burned off really fast!   Did feeding and found a partially devoured chicken...been loosing a couple a week, usually totally carried off, so had reworked any entries for a fox and it stopped.  Now this!!  .  Figured possum.   Tonight, I found this big old possum back for what was his last chicken dinner!  That bad boy died slowly and with a bad headache.   I had grabbed my machete by the door.  Go ahead, call PETA!!          Deserved what it got....another younger one got away but, damaged for sure.  Yes, I was planning for two RIPs.
> 
> Don't mess with an angry old woman!    I'll do what I must.  Tomorrow I'll carry my pistol at night.  Hard to use in the barn, though....lot of hidy holes.
> 
> Otherwise, my day was uneventful.  Weather great!   😁  I'm enjoying some wine.


Very glad you got 1, sorry you missed the 2nd.


----------



## CLSranch

Live traps upon the 1st one missing THE 1st or just always. Also the dog proof traps can work on possums as well, but if you use corn a squirrel can get in there. Pre machete & pre another loss.


----------



## CLSranch

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey guys, hope you all had a great day. Colorado was beautiful today, I got a good run and fantastic ride in.


Thanks glad you enjoyed your ride, something I should've done today. I finally went fishing with the boys today for the 1st time this year and possibly the 1st time at/around home.  It was so nice here today that I should've done more.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Yesterday had a fun mom meeting, it was spa day. Got the cages cleaned, it was 50° ! It was great. Saddle up the kids horses, the mini did great. DS got his mare to crow hop...he tried to get her to canter....she says you need to work up to that...it's been 2 months! That boy needs dumped. Dd1's pony (the project) dumped me....  going to have the chiropractor out. And the ulcer meds are restarted. Praying we get through  to him. Sore and have a nasty rope burn... so disappointed.
Today is co op and then archery and dog 4h


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee it’s chilly outside but will warm up to 73F this afternoon. I’m drinking a cup of coffee before I go do chores. I can’t feed bottle babies without feeding sheep and restocking the creep feeder. By then, Goldie the steer is mooing but he will go to slaughter Monday. Then we’ll get 3 pigs. Then why stop, the 9 layer hens get fed and watered, Pearl gets fed, now I have Cornish Cross chicks on the porch and their tub gets cleaned and they get fed.




CLSranch said:


> Thanks glad you enjoyed your ride, something I should've done today. I finally went fishing with the boys today for the 1st time this year and possibly the 1st time at/around home.  It was so nice here today that I should've done more.


You need to do more of this. When your boys are grown, they won’t have fond memories of how much Daddy worked, but time spent fishing with them- they will treasure that all their lives. You only get one shot at this, then they are grown and gone. Make some more memories.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses i would have given anything to watch you go wacko on that possum with a machete! Haha! I bet that was a sight! LOL LOL


----------



## CLSranch

promiseacres said:


> That boy needs dumped.





promiseacres said:


> Dd1's pony (the project) dumped me....  going to have the chiropractor out





promiseacres said:


> Today is co op and then archery and dog 4h


 sounds like a productive day.

   Morning all. Thanks for the coffee mini.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses i would have given anything to watch you go wacko on that possum with a machete! Haha! I bet that was a sight! LOL LOL


Mean, ugly sight.  He was going all over to hide -- what teeth they have!!  Bad cut on head and concussion probably.  As it tried to run out, saw #2 one...who left bleeding.  #1 was a big old male who dropped to die at that point.  

I have trap cages, also 9 curious cats!   Plus, this was a "just happending" return of the offender.   Here, I often react and question it later.  No questions, just tossing carcass out for buzzards this morning, down the road.     

It's a lovely, sunshine day!   Temps great and I see a good amount of grasses greening and growing.   All the water we've had, now decent temps in 50s, grow grass, grow!   😁


----------



## CLSranch

One thing I like about the live traps is I can turn the neighbors cats out. They have enough that I don't need one. _ Irritating when want the possum and you get 3 different cats 3 different nights._


----------



## Mini Horses

Exactly!!!   I do use them out around separated coops, etc.


----------



## Baymule

I want to beat my laptop to smithereens with a hammer. It is locked up AGAIN. I’m so mad! I have to unplug it and let the battery run down so I can turn it on again. I’m frustrated, disgusted and just want to throw it and stomp on it. But then I wouldn’t have one at all, maybe I can get this stupid thing fixed.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> I want to beat my laptop to smithereens with a hammer. It is locked up AGAIN. I’m so mad! I have to unplug it and let the battery run down so I can turn it on again. I’m frustrated, disgusted and just want to throw it and stomp on it. But then I wouldn’t have one at all, maybe I can get this stupid thing fixed.


Wow, sorry to hear that. Technology likes to be so fun some days


----------



## Baymule

It's working right now, but for how long.......


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It's working right now, but for how long.......


I am afraid you need to shell put for a new one... the one you have is antique for a laptop.

Me...  I spent  HOURS 2 days in a row... trying to get my printer to behave...  no luck...

And my laptop is fantastic...  the printer isn't all that old either....

But man... frustrating...

I kept wanting to smack that printer with a hammer


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
We got it done yesterday. Today  is school and speech. Maybe go pull some lathe at the farm.


----------



## Mini Horses

Computers!!  Can't do without, hard to live WITH.   

Sun is out bright!   Temps are back at 32 at get up.  . We had a few warm days, now cool, then going back to warm late next week. No rain, so I'll take it! It's March -- normal and workable. So, garden thoughts are here.....need to get those seeds started. .   Should be dry enough to till next weekend, without any clumping.

Still working heavy but,  I'll  make time for veggies.    That's my goal.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It’s cool and drizzly today, just enough to be icky. Today is a good day to fill little plastic starting pots with potting soil and plant seeds. Being lazy this morning, normally already have lambs fed and doing chores by now. Still on PJs. Gonna get another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's ok to have a lazy day.  I'm on one with you!      just need some slack time.

I have a few hundred 8oz paper coffee cups -- left over from a demo -- that I will use for some starts.  Think I'll get some bags of stuff for a starter mix today.   It's a good day for that here...sure have seeds waiting to explode into a new life.  By time they are ready to transplant, I should have the garden area ready.  Wouldn't that be amazing!?😁

Time to start an "everyone's" garden thread!   That lets us all enjoy and help.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Gardening sounds great. I been slowly working on ours here. Hopefully will get it done and things planted. Coffee might be needed been pretty tired lately. Kids need to do school today and tomorrow. Lots of house chores need to get done. The laundry is trying to take over need to find time for a folding party. Also need to go to the store for a few things.


----------



## Baymule

2 VERY HOT summers ago, I saw a bunch of flats of dead plants in a dumpster at Lowe’s. Of course you know what I did. I asked first, then BJ and I went dumpster diving! We dumped out the soil and dead plants and stacked up pots and flats. I think I got a lifetime supply! Poor BJ was pouring sweat, I was too. Sweat mixed with dead plant potting soil made us a gummy mess, but I was supremely happy. Haha, skip the diamond rings, give me tractor, sheets of tin, reject and used lumber, cow panels and dumpster diving treasures. I got my priorities straight!


----------



## Baymule

I like the idea of an everyone’s garden thread, where to put it? Under random ramblings? @Mini Horses thats a great idea!


----------



## CLSranch

Thanks for the coffee. Morning all.
I wasn't on here or BYC or internet for a couple of years because of an iffy lap top that finally pooped out. After fighting it for a couple of years I broke down and bought a new one. A month later it was sitting on the table in the camper. Hard west wind and rain came one day (or night I can't remember, and blew a perfect line of water under the seal on the slide out. My seat across the table and down the couch. Laptop down. It took a year before I broke down again for another and was in a campground with no internet. Getting unlimited on my phone and/or a hotspot is 1/2 more bill increases.
I've been wondering when to start some seeds. It is that time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I like the idea of an everyone’s garden thread, where to put it? Under random ramblings? @Mini Horses thats a great idea!


Yeah, sounds about right....start one, then we can all "ramble on" about good, bad or ugly.  It's  a way to share our sweat!  .    It's also motivating. Means others are watching.  Trust me, NO ONE ever looks at my garden but me and I like to share.  I'm not the only one, I'm sure.     Well, couple of my goats get interested in the garden but, totally another story.


----------



## Alaskan

That is always an issue!


Mini Horses said:


> Well, couple of my goats get interested in the garden but, totally another story.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is cooking! BYH, TEG and SS were down yesterday! Thanks @Nifty for your hard work to get them up and running again!


----------



## promiseacres

Yeah @Nifty I was so disappointed when I tried to check the byh forum. But now it's all good. I really hope we don't all get censored here too. 

Thanks for the coffee, slept until 7. 
Did get some more lathe done and we have another litter of bunnies. More polish, still no mini rex.


----------



## Baymule

PA you needed that sleep! Congratulations on the litter of bunnies. I’m glad y’all got more lathe work done, keep on with it and get ready to move in this fall!!!


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Morning all.
> I wasn't on here or BYC or internet for a couple of years because of an iffy lap top that finally pooped out. After fighting it for a couple of years I broke down and bought a new one. A month later it was sitting on the table in the camper. Hard west wind and rain came one day (or night I can't remember, and blew a perfect line of water under the seal on the slide out. My seat across the table and down the couch. Laptop down. It took a year before I broke down again for another and was in a campground with no internet. Getting unlimited on my phone and/or a hotspot is 1/2 more bill increases.
> I've been wondering when to start some seeds. It is that time.


My son is a crane operator, licensed for 7 cranes, plus has safety credentials. His job ended January 2020 and things stopped. He was lucky to find a job close to his home base before unemployment ran out. He makes in a month what he used to make in a week, but it’s paying the bills. He lives in a camper. He bought a house on 2 1/2 acres that needs work. I get where you are coming from.


----------



## Baymule

TEG is still down.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> fewCoffee is cooking! BYH, TEG and SS were down yesterday! Thanks @Nifty for your hard work to get them up and running again!


Yes!  Shockers!   I tried and got the dreaded error msg.   Didn't have anything earth shattering to say but, couldn't visit!       glad our social outlet is back up!  Thanks Nifty.

Coffee is ready, help yourself!   It's sunny but cool.  That's fine, I have jackets!  Got a few things I hope to do today on the farm.  Trying to make this a farm weekend.


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> I want to beat my laptop to smithereens with a hammer. It is locked up AGAIN. I’m so mad! I have to unplug it and let the battery run down so I can turn it on again. I’m frustrated, disgusted and just want to throw it and stomp on it. But then I wouldn’t have one at all, maybe I can get this stupid thing fixed.



Before you do that either try popping the battery out, not all laptops let you, or running your finger along all the “f” keys. Start at “f1” go to the end and come back, pressing all of them.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all. Thanks for the coffee baymule.


promiseacres said:


> I really hope we don't all get censored here too.


 Only if you speak the truth
 Like  Mini said the Garden thread may be a good motivator. I need to go away from the house today and finish clearing a few trees for somebody to build a shop also my next years fire wood.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I want to beat my laptop to smithereens with a hammer.


Maybe you have a birthday coming up? 



promiseacres said:


> I really hope we don't all get censored here too.


??


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> I really hope we don't all get censored here too.


What censorship?

There was a big crackdown on Facebook that I saw....

Flagged words are hoe, cock, heifer, pig, and piggies.

No joke.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, those words are everywhere on this forum!!    😁.

With breeding, kidding, lambing, calving and farrowing terms and parts thrown in to the  word mix, guess we can only till and plant.   Can't believe such censorship!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good thing I stayed home today.  Kidding started with twins, one of each.  Of course, I knew it was coming, just had been thinking mid month.  Wrong! And it is worse, I had a list of dates showing this week. . So, with me totally unprepared, she had them in a not so clean place. Heard this screaming sound and I thought it was a cat caught in something. Went and found the just dropped kids. Rushed clean bedding and fence panels to make a jug. Got mom and kids settled and clean, kids nursed well.  Now, looking at my kidding list, I see 5 more due this week.  I'll be busily making arrangements tomorrow. . At least I had everything on hand already. 

Several does will find themselves in an adjoining field and barn tomorrow.  It will be noisy for a few days.   I'm home Mon, too....get busy girls.    

The good part, fresh milk for the house in a couple weeks!  😁.   I do a share program with the kids until I wean them.

Didn't get any seeds started but, did get the planting mixture.   Got tractor tire fixed, new wiper blades on truck and car, some mud ruts smoothed out, some t-posts pulled and piled with a section of fence to replace existing tomorrow.   Had a good day!!!   Even little things help.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Good thing I stayed home today. Kidding started with twins, one of each. Of course, I knew it was coming, just had been thinking mid month. Wrong! And it is worse, I had a list of dates showing this week.




They love surprising us!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

promiseacres said:


> I really hope we don't all get censored here too.


Would I get censored if I asked you guys if you think the governor of Colorado is a umm not smart man???
Not that we need to talk politics, but Colorado is supposed to have a "meat-out" day. Anyone got ideas for a meal that we can cook without using something from one of our four freezers?


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Would I get censored if I asked you guys if you think the governor of Colorado is a umm not smart man???
> Not that we need to talk politics, but Colorado is supposed to have a "meat-out" day. Anyone got ideas for a meal that we can cook without using something from one of our four freezers?


What?

A meal without meat?

Or "meat-out" as in cook meat outside... so some odd new way to say BBQ?


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all, coffee is ready. Going to be another pretty day. A friend is coming over with her 3 kids, going to let them bottle feed the lambs. 


Poka_Doodle said:


> Would I get censored if I asked you guys if you think the governor of Colorado is a umm not smart man???
> Not that we need to talk politics, but Colorado is supposed to have a "meat-out" day. Anyone got ideas for a meal that we can cook without using something from one of our four freezers?


Politicians get the big head and think they are better than the rest of us, then they start coming up with stupid rules, then laws that are for us, but not themselves. Meat out indeed, probably while he's having a steak from one of those cows whose farts are killing the ozone layer. 

On your meat out day, have a double helping of beef. LOL


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. I was listening to a conservative radio show talking about some of the now offensive things BUT the song of the year was WAP. I didn't know what WAP was so I looked it and it came with the video. HOLY COW that should not be allowed where you can't buy porn much less on the radio and kids voting it into #1 in 2020. You should take a look at it.


----------



## Baymule

Your description is enough. What is wrong with parents? Why don't they filter the phones, computers and gadgets their kids use? Oh, I know. Parents don't want to be bothered.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Got more lathe down yesterday. Nice and frosty outside. But sunny. 
Crazy as some people think we can all survive with meat. My kiddos don't have phones, they do have WiFi tablets... very limited on what they can do. None can just surf the web. They can survive without devices, but not bacon.... bacon is a necessity around here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Your description is enough. What is wrong with parents? Why don't they filter the phones, computers and gadgets their kids use? Oh, I know. Parents don't want to be bothered.


Some think it's OK. .    Wasn't that way years back but, sooooo much has changed!  Not for the best but, certainly changed.   This is a remember your age moment.


As to the meatless meal day -- I have those.  Not that it is planned but, it's what I may eat that day.   Especially in summer when the garden is producing well!  In fact, sometimes a couple of them a week.  😁.  

So I've done chores, check new babes, filled thoughts, etc.  We had a 30 degree morning and when I wet to the goat barn, everyone was calmly laying there and sorta "purring".  It was like tiny grunts coming from seemingly everyone.  .  Very rhythmic.   They hopped up and hurried to the fresh hay as soon as they heard me putting it out. Then it was all chomp, chomp.  The light frost was gone except for shade areas.  Two of them look like they could pop any minute.  One, big enough for trips again -- hope just twins.  Good mom, just don't need trips. 

Now I can have my second cup and breakfast!    Put a pot of chicken leg qtrs on to cook for DD dogs.  She will add it to other stuff.  Found 10# bags for $3.90 the other day.   Rarely find that price!   So got 2 for her.  She'll get one pkg frozen, which it was when bought, other cooked and she can debone.  

Have some things to do out there....better get at it!  . Break time over.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> What?
> 
> A meal without meat?
> 
> Or "meat-out" as in cook meat outside... so some odd new way to say BBQ?


Apparently we are supposed to go a day without meat. Not sure how our family could manage, because we really will need our freezer space come July, and currently the only way we will be able to fit 20 chickens in there is if we eat meat daily.


Baymule said:


> Politicians get the big head and think they are better than the rest of us, then they start coming up with stupid rules, then laws that are for us, but not themselves. Meat out indeed, probably while he's having a steak from one of those cows whose farts are killing the ozone layer.
> 
> On your meat out day, have a double helping of beef. LOL


Totally agree. The current plan is to enjoy our elk well cooked, and maybe BBQ with friends (we actually don't eat beef at our house, but we have a variety of wild game).
If it makes the situation more entertaining, I think like the 23rd of March is going to be Ag. day in Colorado. Perhaps he noticed a screw-up and is trying to cover?


----------



## rachels.haven

I think you should get out the bbq or smoker that day and make the world smell lovely and then have spaghetti or cheese lasagna the next day to declare your independence.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> but Colorado is supposed to have a "meat-out" day. Anyone got ideas for a meal that we can cook without using something from one of our four freezers?


Seems easy enough. Take the MEAT OUT of the freezer and cook it 



Baymule said:


> Your description is enough. What is wrong with parents? Why don't they filter the phones, computers and gadgets their kids use? Oh, I know. Parents don't want to be bothered.


More than likely don't even know that song is there to filter. I heard about it some months ago when they were talking about it on NPR and said "that is all we can play of that song". And it wasn't much. I guess there must be a lot of sex or swearing in it? I'm sure more kids went to find the song online when they heard they weren't supposed to listen to it. Have to know why you aren't supposed to know!


----------



## farmerjan

I like that @Bruce ... take the MEAT OUT of the freezer and cook it.  . I have meatless days just because of being too late in the evening coming home from testing to cook.  And in the summer I do eat more vegetables because they are fresh out of the garden.  In fact I find myself craving vegetables in the winter;  missing the fresh out of the garden ones.  But on days I can cook, I don't think there is ever a "meat out" day..... and once I get my stove in the house I intend to do more cooking.... can't wait to get back to cooking on gas again....
I will be doing just that.... taking the MEAT OUT  of the freezer and cooking it.....


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> I guess there must be a lot of sex or swearing in it?


That is actually ALL the song is. I can't even put the actual title on here. 
Makes me think of all the moms driving around with their little girls in the car from new born to 18 and singing along.😢😭😢

 Take the "MEAT OUT of the freezer. I should've done that and grilled yesterday when it was nice and not so windy.


----------



## farmerjan

Song is disgusting.  But anything that is sexually perverted is promoted nowadays... But then, go back to what happened to Rome, and all the debauchery that caused the fall.... we are following right along the path.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

rachels.haven said:


> I think you should get out the bbq or smoker that day and make the world smell lovely and then have spaghetti or cheese lasagna the next day to declare your independence.


Great idea! 


Bruce said:


> Seems easy enough. Take the MEAT OUT of the freezer and cook it


Maybe that's what we're supposed to do that day, guess I hadn't thought that he really does want us to get meat out in the morning, and grill it that night.


farmerjan said:


> I like that @Bruce ... take the MEAT OUT of the freezer and cook it.  . I have meatless days just because of being too late in the evening coming home from testing to cook.  And in the summer I do eat more vegetables because they are fresh out of the garden.  In fact I find myself craving vegetables in the winter;  missing the fresh out of the garden ones.  But on days I can cook, I don't think there is ever a "meat out" day..... and once I get my stove in the house I intend to do more cooking.... can't wait to get back to cooking on gas again....
> I will be doing just that.... taking the MEAT OUT  of the freezer and cooking it.....


Hate to say it, but on days that I am lazy and on my own, it is a lot easier to make something without meat, but most definitely I will me taking the MEAT OUT of the freezer in the morning to celebrate meat out day.


Thank you everyone for helping me get ideas on how to properly celebrate MEAT OUT day.


----------



## Baymule

DD and family should be here any minute! Granddaughters all week!


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## Alaskan

We had steak tonight.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> We had steak tonight.


hmmmmm. We had some Zataran's with a rare even 1st time with some spam and a little breakfast sausage. It was really good. I usually do kielbasa or some smoked sausage of sorts. I love a little cajun cooking even if it ain't real creole. And I'm sad to see that I can't have uncle ben's any more.


----------



## Bunnylady

Poka_Doodle said:


> Colorado is supposed to have a "meat-out" day


Clearly, your Gov is trying to kiss up to the influx of "greenies" that Colorado has enjoyed in recent years; I wonder if it has occurred to him that this move could antagonize the farmers who have been putting food on people's tables for generations and don't consider meat the invention of the devil.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Really nice day this afternoon, 60° F !  School, an eye appointment and then head to the farm, DH wants to get the rocks out of the grass.

Sounds as if a meat free day is the least of Colorado's agricultural community's concern.   https://www.thefencepost.com/news/p...2UiH3utTBF0Z5LBocp22xR-OEKFy0ruaSJ05EkHb7Aw7Y


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's funny to me that people seem to think that meat isn't nessicary for our bodies and yet it has amino acids that our brains need to stay healthy. If that law passes it will be a huge mistake.


----------



## Baymule

Dropped Goldie off, gave cutting instructions. BJ washed out a very sloppy messy trailer and is now washing truck off. DD and family came in last night, we’ll be playing with granddaughters all week, y’all have a good week!


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all. I'll have another cup PA.


promiseacres said:


> Sounds as if a meat free day is the least of Colorado's agricultural community's concern. https://www.thefencepost.com/news/p...2UiH3utTBF0Z5LBocp22xR-OEKFy0ruaSJ05EkHb7Aw7Y


WOW. It's amazing how far some of these yuppies have pushed their ideas.


Baymule said:


> we’ll be playing with granddaughters all week, y’all have a good week!


Enjoy your time with the grand babies. You have a good week as well


----------



## Poka_Doodle

promiseacres said:


> Sounds as if a meat free day is the least of Colorado's agricultural community's concern.   https://www.thefencepost.com/news/p...2UiH3utTBF0Z5LBocp22xR-OEKFy0ruaSJ05EkHb7Aw7Y


The government really seems to be clueless as to the effect of agriculture on the state. They seem to think all those things are easy to do, and farmers have such easy jobs. It is interesting how as they were starting to introduce these things, we were having a weekend where it did not reach double digits for more than a couple hours, including one day where it got all the way up to a whole one degree. The Colorado government could've cared less about the community, and instead was putting out laws to enforce people to bring pets inside. Just interesting how focused they were on writing laws that make our lives so much harder.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here at my house we had a 28 degree wake up morning.   Brrrrr.   Very light ice on waterers, like yesterday.  Had checked at midnight and no new kids, hustled out early to be sure there were no wet ones at daybreak -- a favorite time to kid!   Thankfully none.  Couple does did have crossed legs and huge sides.   Rest of week warming and high 30 to mid 40 nights.   Ok girls, get it done!    😁 then I should be through with watching until May. I welcome the thought.


Had 11 apptmt, back home.   Now, what next???  Heavy work sched rest of week.  Better take a walk about and see if there are any "must do" things to handle. . Then, pick a list!


----------



## farmerjan

I cannot understand the total stupidity of people that write laws who have NO IDEA of what really happens on a farm.  Especially a farm that is trying to be both profitable and a good land steward..... The first thing I thought as I read that was AI breeding, and preg checking, and the normal "BSE   breeding soundness exam"  which is to stimulate a bull to collect a small sample of semen to check for viability.  The safety of all the people who use AI to breed rather than deal with a live bull on the farm... the profitability of not keeping open cows that are not going to help the bottom line.  Or using a bull that for whatever reason, is "shooting blanks" and destroying a whole seasons breeding....
I am totally against perverted "sexual acts" against an animal.... but really..... You would not even be able to do an ultra-sound for preg checking let alone a simpler palpation.  

I think all the ones that support these type things ought to TOTALLY,  100%, follow what their laws decree.  Which means they can only buy milk or meat from someone who has cattle strictly on pasture, no selective breeding but using a live bull, waiting for the animal to be 60 months old before butcher....( ain't those steaks going to be sooooo tender.... ) eating nice old chickens (tougher than shoe leather)  only having eggs during the "natural season" when mother nature dictates they are to produce eggs for reproduction... namely the springtime so that the chicks have the best chance to survive.... I mean, you can go on and on about some of this.

Not to mention the jobs that will be destroyed..... and the land that will be sitting idle, growing up into brush and then trees, and not productive trees but what ever manages to sprout....
Totally beyond belief.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> DD and family should be here any minute! Granddaughters all week!


Don't forget about us! 



Alaskan said:


> We had steak tonight.


So did we.



promiseacres said:


> Sounds as if a meat free day is the least of Colorado's agricultural community's concern.


 
Good thing they changed "Dumb" to "non humans", otherwise people could kill their young adults once they hit 25% of their expected lifespan. Presumably that would be at about age 20.

How did they come up with 8 years for a chicken's natural lifespan? I only have 2 (of my original 12) that age. I don't kill my hens other than for serious medical problems, only happened once. There have been some predator losses bit the others that are no longer here died a natural death. 



CLSranch said:


> WOW. It's amazing how far some of these yuppies have pushed their ideas.


I wonder how deep PETA is in that attempted legislation. I have to believe it won't pass. 🙏


----------



## rachels.haven

promiseacres said:


> Sounds as if a meat free day is the least of Colorado's agricultural community's concern.   https://www.thefencepost.com/news/p...2UiH3utTBF0Z5LBocp22xR-OEKFy0ruaSJ05EkHb7Aw7Y


Just read the actual article. My thoughts are as follows: dskfjlkdsfklfjsdfkljdsj?!!!   (you get the idea). Way to go Colorado.


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> Good thing they changed "Dumb" to "non humans", otherwise people could kill their young adults once they hit 25% of their expected lifespan. Presumably that would be at about age 20.


Weellllll with out that change maybe this bill would have never been heard of. There is no old farmer who wrote this bill. I'm a strong believer some people are alive because it's illegal to kill them.


Bruce said:


> I have to believe it won't pass. 🙏


All prayers help.


rachels.haven said:


> Just read the actual article. My thoughts are as follows: dskfjlkdsfklfjsdfkljdsj?!!!   (you get the idea). Way to go Colorado.


Yep. I think that would be the consenus here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

farmerjan said:


> I cannot understand the total stupidity of people that write laws who have NO IDEA of what really happens on a farm.  Especially a farm that is trying to be both profitable and a good land steward..... The first thing I thought as I read that was AI breeding, and preg checking, and the normal "BSE   breeding soundness exam"  which is to stimulate a bull to collect a small sample of semen to check for viability.  The safety of all the people who use AI to breed rather than deal with a live bull on the farm... the profitability of not keeping open cows that are not going to help the bottom line.  Or using a bull that for whatever reason, is "shooting blanks" and destroying a whole seasons breeding....
> I am totally against perverted "sexual acts" against an animal.... but really..... You would not even be able to do an ultra-sound for preg checking let alone a simpler palpation.
> 
> I think all the ones that support these type things ought to TOTALLY,  100%, follow what their laws decree.  Which means they can only buy milk or meat from someone who has cattle strictly on pasture, no selective breeding but using a live bull, waiting for the animal to be 60 months old before butcher....( ain't those steaks going to be sooooo tender.... ) eating nice old chickens (tougher than shoe leather)  only having eggs during the "natural season" when mother nature dictates they are to produce eggs for reproduction... namely the springtime so that the chicks have the best chance to survive.... I mean, you can go on and on about some of this.
> 
> Not to mention the jobs that will be destroyed..... and the land that will be sitting idle, growing up into brush and then trees, and not productive trees but what ever manages to sprout....
> Totally beyond belief.


One hundred percent agree. Honestly it would push all the ranchers to Wyoming and surrounding states. I've been watching some politicians lately on social media, and noticing what some do for their areas, and what others don't do. I think it's time that Polis comes out to actually see with his own eyes how much of the state depends on farming and ranching. 


Bruce said:


> Don't forget about us!
> 
> 
> So did we.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing they changed "Dumb" to "non humans", otherwise people could kill their young adults once they hit 25% of their expected lifespan. Presumably that would be at about age 20.
> 
> How did they come up with 8 years for a chicken's natural lifespan? I only have 2 (of my original 12) that age. I don't kill my hens other than for serious medical problems, only happened once. There have been some predator losses bit the others that are no longer here died a natural death.
> 
> 
> I wonder how deep PETA is in that attempted legislation. I have to believe it won't pass. 🙏


Well, I believe it was known that Polis did not support farming and ranching when he took office (not actually positive though). He did put a PETA member on the state vet board, and with the Californians that have been moving in, I actually think it has a shot at passing.


rachels.haven said:


> Just read the actual article. My thoughts are as follows: dskfjlkdsfklfjsdfkljdsj?!!!   (you get the idea). Way to go Colorado.


Completely agree. 
I love Colorado, but I have decided that I will be moving out of state in August (at least temporarily). As hard as it is for me to think about leaving, this makes it a bit easier.


----------



## CLSranch

While in the middle of an 1,800+ mile trip about a year ago I started listening to some am radio stations. Some included neat little shows such as farm talk, gun talk, horse talk and most had conservative host like Rusch Limbaugh, Ben Shapario hoping I spelt the names right. They have some nice conservative views and some (not Rusch anymore RIP) good education on how to fight the bills going into court in CO.
 A 5 billion$ loss is not a sneeze, and that estimate didn't include the cost of labor or pasture for steers for an extra 3 yea another 3 YEARS.
 I know this isn't a political page but could help Polka Doodle, R2elk and any other CO'ians.


----------



## messybun

Ok, can I just say that chickens do not live to be 8! I have had a few very special birds who were ancient, but that is in no means average. And ducks only living to be 6? They seem to have longer lifespans than chickens. Seriously, which decrepit, undead, animals were they calculating? Was it their child’s goldfish that magically changes slightly every so often? Okay, I’m done.


----------



## Bunnylady

But, but, but . . . don't y'all understand? There is an ulterior motive here; it's not really about "animal cruelty." It's about a totally different crime against nature (if I may appropriate the term); that of keeping livestock, full stop. Meat being the invention of the devil is pretty much the mindset. If it becomes unprofitable to farm, people will get out of it, and there will be fewer lives getting taken, fewer animals getting born into the unnatural life of being raised just to get eaten, land that is being taken up raising feed can be used to feed people instead, soooo much less greenhouse gases and other environmental damage being done. The ultimate goal isn't making life for farm animals pleasanter, it's getting rid of farmed animals, period.  That's what they are_ really_ doing, just doing it one small step at a time.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bunnylady is correct. It's all about changing our whole way of life.  

Coffee is on!


----------



## messybun

Thanks for the coffee, but I think I’ll be drinking a cup of tea myself. Today I need to figure out how my ducks keep escaping. There are no holes in the fence that I can tell and no way to get under. But they’ve been out on two sides. Time to put my sleuth hat on lol.


----------



## CLSranch

Explicit Morning to all. Got all the garden goody's Sun and every thing else took so much longer than it's should've yesterday that I didn't get one thing planted or even go into the garden. I went to move a young bull that chases the feed bucket. So I had the wife come to drive the 4 wheeler back while I walked behind. 2hrs later I saddled up a horse. The bull and a neighbor's heifer were in the pen at that time, so I was further behind than when I started.


----------



## CLSranch

On a good note the youngest 18mths finally held on to the saddle horn to be led around. He usually is just there and you can't move. He would even lean off if left alone. To much faith in us I guess. Sometimes you gotta be fast he'll take a step of the porch at you and you'd better catch him because he's not looking down and just reaching out.


----------



## CLSranch




----------



## Jesusfreak101

So sweet😍 my kids tend to freak out lol when my oldest was a baby i worked with horses and she rode with me now haven't seen a saddle in years. Our cow will let the kids with on her but the minute she starts walking(on lead with someone right next to them) They scream lol.


----------



## messybun

My grandparents had this feisty horse, wouldn’t let anyone ride her and had a reputation for being unbreakable. My cousin comes along and he can hang off her legs, ride her, anything he wants. When he was a baby he chewed on her (he was over his mom’s shoulder and they didn’t realize) she loved him til the day she died. Anyone else? Not for love or carrots.


----------



## CLSranch

My older brother broke a stud horse for my mother when I was a kid. They would tether him out in the yard to halter break them around a big spool with a post run in the hole in the middle. So as a yearling I was allllll over that stud horse. Sometimes falling asleep on his back before he was 2. Later after being broke and me riding him a while at the age of 14-16 I rode to work at the neighbors and they made a bet that he was NOT a stud and had to look.

 Today I work on the road and tell the wife just hanging out with them, petting, rubbing their ears and legs while I'm gone can be the best start for them vs. anything. Then my job is easy.


messybun said:


> My grandparents had this feisty horse, wouldn’t let anyone ride her and had a reputation for being unbreakable. My cousin comes along and he can hang off her legs, ride her, anything he wants. When he was a baby he chewed on her (he was over his mom’s shoulder and they didn’t realize) she loved him til the day she died. Anyone else? Not for love or carrots.


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch That horse is a million dollar horse. Maybe not to anybody else, but he certainly is worth that much to you.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> On a good note the youngest 18mths finally held on to the saddle horn to be led around. He usually is just there and you can't move. He would even lean off if left alone. To much faith in us I guess. Sometimes you gotta be fast he'll take a step of the porch at you and you'd better catch him because he's not looking down and just reaching out.


Some kids are born without any fear.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch That horse is a million dollar horse. Maybe not to anybody else, but he certainly is worth that much to you.


That's the spunky mare of the 2. My older brother RIP would not ride a horse except her. The other is the one my 3yr old rides I just had her saddled to cut a heifer and load a bull. Also the other is about 9mths breed with out being rode in a year.


Alaskan said:


> Some kids are born without any fear.


Kinda good even great after he gets his balance. Right now not so good. It's funny the other who has been lead around since that age will NOT take the reigns or enjoy a faster step if I try to lunge her around me.


----------



## CLSranch

last thanksgiving. ages 10, 1, 3 the oldest my neice. Before I knew she was breed


----------



## Poka_Doodle

messybun said:


> Ok, can I just say that chickens do not live to be 8! I have had a few very special birds who were ancient, but that is in no means average. And ducks only living to be 6? They seem to have longer lifespans than chickens. Seriously, which decrepit, undead, animals were they calculating? Was it their child’s goldfish that magically changes slightly every so often? Okay, I’m done.


Agreed! I have three birds that are approaching 7, but that's super rare.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have 5 that were 7 this just passed Feb...bought as day old chicks.  Three are still laying.     Been good hens!   Two roos also 7 one more Is 6.   Most don't do so well.  Then there's the 36 y/o mini stallion still doing good...but slowing down.  This is geriatric acres. 😁 

Another set of goat twins late afternoon.   Just checked and a doe in barn appears to be starting labor, so will be out checking again in half HR or so, she's ready and a wide load...at least twins, trips wouldn't surprise me.  That will leave 2 more to kid any day.  I thanked everyone for holding out for this good weather!!  Dry, warm, sunshine days.   Still low 50s out there now and most of the herd are laying outside. 

Had made a check, thinking I'd go to bed early.  Cancel that.  Probably a couple hours wait now.  Then I'll feel ok.  Other two looked comfy and settled down with others.  Probably tomorrow or Thur for them.   So far 4 black kids & 50/50 split.  Last yr almost all white. Just like Christmas.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

So how was everyone’s day today!?


----------



## CLSranch

Ffagirl22 said:


> So how was everyone’s day today!?


Nice and productive. Got a little gardening done today.
 How was your day?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

CLSranch said:


> Nice and productive. Got a little gardening done today.
> How was your day?


Pretty good taking care of the cattle , horses and other animals to wrap up my day


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Ground Worked DD's pony yesterday, he quite a bit calmer and behaved. I will keep ground working for awhile, maybe adding a surcingle next week. 
Also pulled down another wall's worth of lathe and did some clean up at the farm, bits of plaster still in the lathe. On Sunday we got the dog mess cleaned up, they came back and tore up  another area  Monday night. Got some game cameras out again. 
Today school and get my hair  cut, it's overdue. Not sure plans this afternoon. 
We are up to 17 kits, another polish had 4 and she is fostering a lone surviving mini rex.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee I’m on my last cup. Still dark outside but getting a glimmer of sunrise. Took the 4 year old on a 5 mile ride on Pearl. The 6 year old watched cartoons with Papaw. They fed bottle lambs, petted all that would stand still for them and enjoyed the sheep. Today’s plans are to go to the zoo in Tyler. We’ll see how that goes, supposed to NOT rain.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all and thanks for the coffee. Go work for a local wood worker today loading up some benches. Then clean up some things that I won't be able to get to after it starts raining tonight.


Baymule said:


> Today’s plans are to go to the zoo in Tyler.


All grandbabies like the zoo.


----------



## Mini Horses

Doe code rules. -- just yanking my chain.  No new kids.  😁  

Sunshine and 70s today.     Heading to work shortly.  Need more coffee first. 

Getting things together this week for a big fence replacement job.  Thousand foot.  Most posts in will remain, some getting replaced or repositioned.   DS walking the section for count and marking posts.   It's 20 yrs old, and field fence, so goat type replacing it.   Some areas still ok for garden vine support and patch use still viable.   Just in time -- garden needs to happen!   Got a call fence material arrived yesterday.  Great!!  Hope to do another 600' of cross fence by end of month.  Took old down, all posts still up and strong...just a pasture graze area control thing.  Straight, level, quick one day job.  Just need the one day!      DS and tractor will do most...he owes me.  He'll go pick up the 6 rolls tomorrow...330' each.  It's like having a barn full of winter hay feeling!

Hope everyone else has a great day!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

CLSranch said:


> Good morning all and thanks for the coffee. Go work for a local wood worker today loading up some benches. Then clean up some things that I won't be able to get to after it starts raining tonight.
> 
> All grandbabies like the zoo.


Good morning ! Someone’s hungry haha


----------



## ButtonHerder

Good morning! Too bad I don't drink coffee....


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce Happy Birthday!! 
Hope it's a great day!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy birthday  Bruce 🥳


----------



## Alaskan

Happy birthday Bruce.

Anything special planned?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

HAPPY B-day Bruce!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Took the 4 year old on a 5 mile ride on Pearl.





promiseacres said:


> @Bruce Happy Birthday!!
> Hope it's a great day!





B&B Happy goats said:


> Happy birthday  Bruce 🥳





Alaskan said:


> Happy birthday Bruce.
> 
> Anything special planned?





Ffagirl22 said:


> HAPPY B-day Bruce!!



Thanks all. Nothing special planned given the Covid circumstances. I'll whine about my bad morning on my journal  Suffice to say that I now have a vaccine appointment for Friday.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

My day has already been bad! I fell at a show no body or no horses were hurt thank god but we got strait up and kept running came out in 4th or 5th don’t remember.


----------



## Alaskan

Ffagirl22 said:


> My day has already been bad! I fell at a show no body or no horses were hurt thank god but we got strait up and kept running came out in 4th or 5th don’t remember.View attachment 82635View attachment 82636


Well...  a couple of great photos to show for it....

But yeah...  disappointing i am sure.

Glad both you and the horse are fine.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Alaskan said:


> Well...  a couple of great photos to show for it....
> 
> But yeah...  disappointing i am sure.
> 
> Glad both you and the horse are fine.


It’s ok I didn’t even care we fell I cared more for if my horse was ok than me


----------



## messybun

Ffagirl22 said:


> My day has already been bad! I fell at a show no body or no horses were hurt thank god but we got strait up and kept running came out in 4th or 5th don’t remember.View attachment 82635View attachment 82636


Wow, I’m so glad you both got back up without injury!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

messybun said:


> Wow, I’m so glad you both got back up without injury!


Thank you!


----------



## Mini Horses

That fall could have been really bad!!   Glad you're both ok.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Mini Horses said:


> That fall could have been really bad!!   Glad you're both ok.


Thank you it was scary 😔


----------



## CLSranch

Ffagirl22 said:


> My day has already been bad! I fell at a show no body or no horses were hurt thank god but we got strait up and kept running came out in 4th or 5th don’t remember.View attachment 82635View attachment 82636


Nice pics. I've done some bull riding and chuckwagon racing with a pony express mount at full gallop. No good pics. Well one bull riding 19yrs ago that I don't have anymore.


Ffagirl22 said:


> It’s ok I didn’t even care we fell I cared more for if my horse was ok than me


That's what a cowgirl is supposed to worry about.
Glad you both are doing fine and not hurt.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

CLSranch said:


> Nice pics. I've done some bull riding and chuckwagon racing with a pony express mount at full gallop. No good pics. Well one bull riding 19yrs ago that I don't have anymore.
> 
> That's what a cowgirl is supposed to worry about.
> Glad you both are doing fine and not hurt.


I’ve done bronco riding and look at who was eating on the goat treats and feed on the ground near our poach after I spilled it this morning


----------



## CLSranch

Lately the squirrels here have been waiting for the DW to open the chicken tractor to get their fill of the day. We had one sitting on the layer pellet feeder just having a buffet last week. It was brought on by the rare snow and easy feeding, also had birds of numbers I've never seen in the tractor all day.


Ffagirl22 said:


> look at who was eating on the goat treats and feed on the ground near our poach after I spilled it this morning


again nice pics.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Doe code rules. -- just yanking my chain.  No new kids.  😁
> 
> Sunshine and 70s today.     Heading to work shortly.  Need more coffee first.
> 
> Getting things together this week for a big fence replacement job.  Thousand foot.  Most posts in will remain, some getting replaced or repositioned.   DS walking the section for count and marking posts.   It's 20 yrs old, and field fence, so goat type replacing it.   Some areas still ok for garden vine support and patch use still viable.   Just in time -- garden needs to happen!   Got a call fence material arrived yesterday.  Great!!  Hope to do another 600' of cross fence by end of month.  Took old down, all posts still up and strong...just a pasture graze area control thing.  Straight, level, quick one day job.  Just need the one day!      DS and tractor will do most...he owes me.  He'll go pick up the 6 rolls tomorrow...330' each.  It's like having a barn full of winter hay feeling!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great day!


That's going to be quite a fencing project!!  But it will great to get it done before serious growing season.
  We are not seeing much green yet,  it is only March 10th so we can get some more COLD here....  April is not a real warm month usually although there is alot more sun.... Last frost date is around May 1st-10th on normal years.  
Sun today felt REAL GOOD... tomorrow mostly sun then some showers on Friday eve.  It has dried out so much that some rain will be fine.  Funny how fast it can change... but we have had quite a bit of wind to dry things out fast...


----------



## farmerjan

Glad that you and your horse are okay.  Looks like her(his) back feet just went out from under him.  You could have gotten a serious broken leg out of that.  So glad it wasn't worse although I am sure you both,  will be a little sore and stiff from it.  I remember as a kid competing in barrels in the rain and having my horse slip and almost do the same thing yours did.  I managed to get a sprained ankle... and the footing was so slick they stopped all the rest of the competition... It was a county fair,  not real big, but always drew alot of local competitors.... small time stuff in comparison, but we had fun and made a little money.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

farmerjan said:


> Glad that you and your horse are okay.  Looks like her(his) back feet just went out from under him.  You could have gotten a serious broken leg out of that.  So glad it wasn't worse although I am sure you both,  will be a little sore and stiff from it.  I remember as a kid competing in barrels in the rain and having my horse slip and almost do the same thing yours did.  I managed to get a sprained ankle... and the footing was so slick they stopped all the rest of the competition... It was a county fair,  not real big, but always drew alot of local competitors.... small time stuff in comparison, but we had fun and made a little money.


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Yeah he got his treats and a check up by the vet just in case


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

farmerjan said:


> Glad that you and your horse are okay.  Looks like her(his) back feet just went out from under him.  You could have gotten a serious broken leg out of that.  So glad it wasn't worse although I am sure you both,  will be a little sore and stiff from it.  I remember as a kid competing in barrels in the rain and having my horse slip and almost do the same thing yours did.  I managed to get a sprained ankle... and the footing was so slick they stopped all the rest of the competition... It was a county fair,  not real big, but always drew alot of local competitors.... small time stuff in comparison, but we had fun and made a little money.


I have a couple bruises and he’s probably sore so I’m letting him off for a week I have many other horses I can use haha so he’s gonna be super spoiled this next week


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Rainy today. Co-op, archery then dog 4H. Makes me tired thinking of it.
@Ffagirl22 glad you and your horse is ok.
@Baymule hope you are enjoying your week with the grandkids.

@lalabugs Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mini Horses

Ffagirl22 said:


> My day has already been bad! I fell at a show no body or no horses were hurt thank god but we got strait up and kept running came out in 4th or 5th don’t remember.View attachment 82635View attachment 82636


Hate to say this but, you look like a man in those photos
Anyway, where was this event taking place?   That's a big, well set arena site.


Ffagirl22 said:


> Yeah he got his treats and a check up by the vet just in case


Good


----------



## Mini Horses

Low 50s this morning and going to upper 70s!!!  

I'm working  But hope the goats will go ahead and kid!!! This is THE weather for it.

@ Farmerjan yep it is a sizeable fence job!   Needed and welcome.   The saving grace is flat, straight, clean run.   Old down will be more mess than new up.  😁   Ya know how it is, some days ya gotta "do" what ya gotta do.  Won't be this week, so hope weather holds another week for me.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Mini Horses said:


> Hate to say this but, you look like a man in those photos
> Anyway, where was this event taking place?   That's a big, well set arena site.
> 
> Good


It was at a jackpot show nothing big but it was a the McLennan county arena my first time going there.


----------



## Baymule

We tried the zoo yesterday but it was so packed that we left and went to Dairy Queen for ice cream and then went to the park. We let the girls play themselves tired. LOL


----------



## CLSranch

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Rainy today. Co-op, archery then dog 4H. Makes me tired thinking of it.


Good morning all and thanks for the coffee. Sounds like a busy day already PA and then there is the chores.


Baymule said:


> it was so packed that we left


That's a bummer, if they played themselves until they got wore out I'd say they still had plenty of fun.


----------



## CLSranch

Ffagirl22 said:


> jackpot show nothing big but it was a the McLennan county arena


That's an awfully nice arena for a jackpot.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

CLSranch said:


> That's an awfully nice arena for a jackpot.


Yeah McLennan county has a nice area! I would like to go back when there’s another jackpot!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Y’all see what I came home to 😂 guess hes not happy to see me everyone else was!


----------



## Bruce

solutions for your problem horse


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Bruce said:


> solutions for your problem horse


So sorry you guys posted the wrong photo of a horse I saved that photo to show my dad sorry for the misunderstanding here’s the photo I meant to put of our baby horse sorry about that!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

The photos show up so small on my phone 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Bruce

2016 foal

Can we discuss why you choose to not be yourself here? We are a friendly and accepting group of folks!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

I’m being me I just don’t have many photos of our baby horses that are interesting so I used her baby’s photo to represent what our looked like cause not many of our baby’s are baby’s now? If that made sense sorry about the name part I was messaged that by a friend so I didn’t know if it was true or not.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Ffagirl22 said:


> I’m being me I just don’t have many photos of our baby horses that are interesting so I used her baby’s photo to represent what our looked like cause not many of our baby’s are baby’s now? If that made sense sorry about the name part I was messaged that by a friend so I didn’t know if it was true or not.


If you are using someone else's photo you need to have permission to use it. Taking a photo off the internet without permission is stealing/copyright infringement and I'm pretty sure against the rules of BYH. 

If you don't have your own photos, either take some that you feel comfortable sharing or just be descriptive with your words.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> If you are using someone else's photo you need to have permission to use it. Taking a photo off the internet without permission is stealing/copyright infringement and I'm pretty sure against the rules of BYH.
> 
> If you don't have your own photos, either take some that you feel comfortable sharing or just be descriptive with your words.


Ok I will be sure to be more careful about posting others things sorry about that


----------



## CLSranch

Good points Larson.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, cool but sunny. 
Nice sunny day yesterday just a bit of rain in the morning. 
School, speech and need groceries, I want DD to ride also.  
Working on filling up our schedule, softball and tball all signed up, planning our 4h tractor driving meetings. And have a few days we'll take off at the end of the month to work at the farm before dh gets into planting season.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine again!   It's actually 54 outside this morning.     Warmer than norm for this month but I'm sure not complaining!

Came home from work yesterday to find another doe with twins, dry and scampering around.   Boys but, healthy.   Fall hay $.  Can't believe Lilly and Daisy haven't burst....gotta be uncomfortable.   Had one yearling doe limping and holding up a leg when I fed yesterday but, using it when I got home.   Another "good" thing!  

Running late today -- let myself.   Need to hustle out and see "what's new" out there.  I can tell you this, the hens are in overdrive with better weather.  Need to make a LOT of egg dishes!   Boiled 4dz, crushed and fed back to them.....gave away 6 dz day before.  Covid stoped my sales to work associates.    Don't see them now...no work at that job.   Two dz a day adds up fast.  


Baymule said:


> We tried the zoo yesterday but it was so packed that we left and went to Dairy Queen for ice cream and then went to the park. We let the girls play themselves tired. LOL


Ahhhhh, ice cream sure saves the day!    I remember the day when Highs ice cream had shops all over.  Lots to choose from.   More fun than home, too.  😁


----------



## Finnie

Ffagirl22 said:


> It was at a jackpot show nothing big but it was a the McLennan county arena my first time going there.





Ffagirl22 said:


> Yeah McLennan county has a nice area! I would like to go back when there’s another jackpot!





Ffagirl22 said:


> Ok I will be sure to be more careful about posting others things sorry about that


Ok, so we’ve established that you aren’t going to post other people’s photos when you don’t have your own to post. But how come you were defending the location of this arena when it was obviously Sherry Cervi falling at a professional event several years ago?





__





						Barrel Racer Sherry Cervi Falls -  Las Vegas Sun News
					






					m.lasvegassun.com
				






Did you and your horse actually fall at a local event? If so, I’m glad you are both ok. If the whole thing was made up, I wish you would stick to giving helpful farm advice, which you are good at, and seem very knowledgeable about, and stop posting fake drama for attention.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. Going to be another nice day. Granddaughters played in the dirt yesterday with a big Tonka truck and a sit on dirt scooper. Dirt is good for kids.

@Ffagirl22 you have had your imaginary fun, but we are on to you now. Straighten up and stop posting fantasies and other peoples pictures. This forum is for real people with real animals, real problems and real events. Please go to my Snow in Texas thread and delete all the purely outlandish crap you posted there. I don’t mind a high jack on my threads, as long as it is the truth, which your posts are so obviously not. I don’t appreciate it one bit. Stop posting stolen pictures, start telling the real truth even if it is the mundane boring truth, we like that a whole lot better. We are not going to put up with this crap, so straighten up and do it now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all coffee sounds nice. Need to get moving here to mini. These pregnancy symptoms are getting annoying, love the end result but i havent ever liked being pregnant between nausea and extreme exhausten i am over the symptoms. Need to get things done today need to go to feed store. Need to bake snacks for the kids. Also need to bake bread and a few other things. Hopefully I get things done today. Need to go out and milk now see yall later. Oh promise how did archery go? 
Baymule so happy you got to see the grandbabies.
Mini why aren't you posting pictures of these babies goats?? I love goats lol.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 you take care of yourself and don’t overdo it. Haha, that’s like talking to a rock! You are gonna do what you are gonna do, but just be careful.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. Going to be another nice day. Granddaughters played in the dirt yesterday with a big Tonka truck and a sit on dirt scooper. Dirt is good for kids.
> 
> @Ffagirl22 you have had your imaginary fun, but we are on to you now. Straighten up and stop posting fantasies and other peoples pictures. This forum is for real people with real animals, real problems and real events. Please go to my Snow in Texas thread and delete all the purely outlandish crap you posted there. I don’t mind a high jack on my threads, as long as it is the truth, which your posts are so obviously not. I don’t appreciate it one bit. Stop posting stolen pictures, start telling the real truth even if it is the mundane boring truth, we like that a whole lot better. We are not going to put up with this crap, so straighten up and do it now.


Thank you Baymule. I just had a whole other post I was about to add, but you did it for me. Because it had occurred to me that all those fishy tales she told on your Snow in Texas thread were also stolen photos. Yep, I found those photos on the internet too. I guess this is one troll we need to stop feeding. 😉


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule i promise to be careful. Lol and try not to over do it but that's alittle harder eith four kids and the animals. Grant the kids have really been helping.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. Going to be another nice day. Granddaughters played in the dirt yesterday with a big Tonka truck and a sit on dirt scooper. Dirt is good for kids.
> 
> @Ffagirl22 you have had your imaginary fun, but we are on to you now. Straighten up and stop posting fantasies and other peoples pictures. This forum is for real people with real animals, real problems and real events. Please go to my Snow in Texas thread and delete all the purely outlandish crap you posted there. I don’t mind a high jack on my threads, as long as it is the truth, which your posts are so obviously not. I don’t appreciate it one bit. Stop posting stolen pictures, start telling the real truth even if it is the mundane boring truth, we like that a whole lot better. We are not going to put up with this crap, so straighten up and do it now.


OK YOU GUYS WANNA SAY HALF THE STUFF I POST IS FAKE I HAVE GOATS, HORSES , CATTLE AND GUESS WHAT I DO TO THE HORSES I DONT LIKE THEY GO TO SLAUGHTER YEAH YOU WANT THE TRUTH THERES THE TRUTH THEY GO BYE BYE AND MY DAD LOVES WHAT WE DO GUESS WHAT I DONT I ONLY DO BARREL RACING BECUASE HE WANTS ME TO SO IM NOT POSTING FAKE PICS CAUSE I WANT TO ITS BECUASE I DONT WANT TO SHOW PEOPLE WHAT HAPPENS TO SOME OF OUR ANIMALS BEHIND THE SCENES AS I SHOULD CALL IT !


----------



## messybun

Ffagirl22 said:


> OK YOU GUYS WANNA SAY HALF THE STUFF I POST IS FAKE I HAVE GOATS, HORSES , CATTLE AND GUESS WHAT I DO TO THE HORSES I DONT LIKE THEY GO TO SLAUGHTER YEAH YOU WANT THE TRUTH THERES THE TRUTH THEY GO BYE BYE AND MY DAD LOVES WHAT WE DO GUESS WHAT I DONT I ONLY DO BARREL RACING BECUASE HE WANTS ME TO SO IM NOT POSTING FAKE PICS CAUSE I WANT TO ITS BECUASE I DONT WANT TO SHOW PEOPLE WHAT HAPPENS TO SOME OF OUR ANIMALS BEHIND THE SCENES AS I SHOULD CALL IT !


That’s actually very responsible. Our local slaughter house man does care for his horses very much, but in order to save the ones he likes he lets the old and sickly go to slaughter. It can be an ugly business, but he’s saved more horses than any humane society around here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

In some culture horse meat is highly thought of as delicacy. Personally I think it's weird but i didn't think of them as a meat animal.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> In some culture horse meat is highly thought of as delicacy. Personally I think it's weird but i didn't think of them as a meat animal.


I had a friend eat horse meat while traveling. Apparently it is awfully stringy and slimy. I’ve always preferred street food over delicacies lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am debated about saying this but i am going to. FFA  as ugly as the truth can be or as much as we dislike something either about ourselves or our families its better to tell the truth. I am a Christian and a Jesusfreak as my name suggests. I not a fan of lies period even white lies. My family most of them don't care for me and the ones that do will tell you i am a blunt person. I speak my mind and I have found that most people prefer that and the ones that don't can't be trusted much anyways. You have to decide what kind of person your going to be you don't have to like everything your dad does but lieing and making his choices some how change who you are they don't. There his choices not yours and you need to give your self some grace. You need to speak the truth and also decide how your going to be known as and make a decision to be the best you. And I person would suggest reading the bible if you need guidance it has always helped me.


----------



## CLSranch

I don't think of them as  meat animals but if it comes to ____ or high water I would have 1,000pd in the freezer.lol  
As for the canceling of the slaughter practice in the U.S. it was the worst thing possible for the horse industry. Prices have just come back after 10yrs. Many horses starved because you couldn't take that old half dead dink to the sale and get $200 from the kill buyer and get $200 in feed for the rest of the now 1 horse lighter pasture. And the dink slowly dies in the back yard or you spend more $$$ for the vet to do it. Spend $$$ or make it. Some people started dumping horses on Gov. land because they couldn't afford to feed them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Personally messy i wouldn't be brave enough for most foods lol it's one reason i don't  travel lol. I have a friend from the north and she loves chili on eggs i have decide before trying that crosses a line for me lol. I love eggs and I love chili just not together lol.


----------



## CLSranch

Well said JesusFreak. It's not called the "good" book for nothing.


----------



## CLSranch

I also love chili on eggs. An egg on a hamburger or grilled ham & cheese. All good uses for those extra eggs.


----------



## messybun

CLSranch said:


> I don't think of them as  meat animals but if it comes to ____ or high water I would have 1,000pd in the freezer.lol
> As for the canceling of the slaughter practice in the U.S. it was the worst thing possible for the horse industry. Prices have just come back after 10yrs. Many horses starved because you couldn't take that old half dead dink to the sale and get $200 from the kill buyer and get $200 in feed for the rest of the now 1 horse lighter pasture. And the dink slowly dies in the back yard or you spend more $$$ for the vet to do it. Spend $$$ or make it. Some people started dumping horses on Gov. land because they couldn't afford to feed them.


Agreed. 
My heart wants to save them all and have them live happy, wonderful lives. But the reality is people over breed them, and some get old, and some get injured or sickly. And it’s just not a reality.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Eggs on burgers yes please. Lol you can have the chili eggs lol personally I stick with hot sauce and cheese lol.


----------



## CLSranch

All these eggs. Reminds me I haven't got on BYC yet.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol


----------



## Finnie

Ffagirl22 said:


> SO IM NOT POSTING FAKE PICS CAUSE I WANT TO ITS BECUASE I DONT WANT TO SHOW PEOPLE WHAT HAPPENS TO SOME OF OUR ANIMALS BEHIND THE SCENES


It’s ok if you don’t post pictures of things you don’t want to show people. No one is forcing you to post pictures at all. So when you do post something, please post something true. That’s all we ask. 😊


----------



## Mini Horses

Finnie said:


> It’s ok if you don’t post pictures of things you don’t want to show people. No one is forcing you to post pictures at all. So when you do post something, please post something true. That’s all we ask. 😊


@Ffagirl22    You don't have to make up a life to think you are impressing us!   There are few here who don't know the pain and sadness of animal loss, care, abuse and harvesting those raised for food.  We support humane care.  We try to help others.  I'm 75 and still farming....probably forgotten more than you will ever know or see.  I'm an old barrel rider, trail rider and have bred national champion stock in mini horses and goats.   I've never found it necessary to embellish my life or farm.  You need to learn that about yourself....stay real and true to yourself.  Life can be hard but stay With honest input.   Then you can be trusted -- it's everything.     Then we can all boast and cry with you but, not until.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Eggs on burgers yes please.


That is one I've never heard of before! Not sure I'm into that though, I'll have to think about it a fair bit.


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> That is one I've never heard of before! Not sure I'm into that though, I'll have to think about it a fair bit.


Over thinking can make you not like it before you try it. Do you like Green Eggs and Ham oh can't qoute Dr. Suess any more lol
Just jump in and try it then decide. I've noticed a few restaurants have it. Some call it a ranch burger.


----------



## Bruce

So are these scrambled eggs? Sunny side up? Over easy? Hard fried?

I guess it would be sort of like a breakfast sandwich on a bun instead of an English Muffin.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Generally its a fried runny egg. So yes very similar to a english muffin ideal


----------



## CLSranch

Whichever you like. I like fried OM OH.


Bruce said:


> I guess it would be sort of like a breakfast sandwich on a bun instead of an English Muffin.


Pretty much. Change of bread and meat. I sometimes use mayo on a breakfast sandwich and people say🤢🤮 I say you do it at lunch on a sandwich what's the difference other than an egg.


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> OK YOU GUYS WANNA SAY HALF THE STUFF I POST IS FAKE I HAVE GOATS, HORSES , CATTLE AND GUESS WHAT I DO TO THE HORSES I DONT LIKE THEY GO TO SLAUGHTER YEAH YOU WANT THE TRUTH THERES THE TRUTH THEY GO BYE BYE AND MY DAD LOVES WHAT WE DO GUESS WHAT I DONT I ONLY DO BARREL RACING BECUASE HE WANTS ME TO SO IM NOT POSTING FAKE PICS CAUSE I WANT TO ITS BECUASE I DONT WANT TO SHOW PEOPLE WHAT HAPPENS TO SOME OF OUR ANIMALS BEHIND THE SCENES AS I SHOULD CALL IT !


Truth is not always pretty, but it is the truth. You are welcome to post all the REAL pictures of YOUR animals on my threads, that you want to. How sad that you don’t love the farm life and only barrel race because your Dad wants you to. Horses go to auctions. Some are bought by kill buyers. That is a fact. We can handle truth and facts. Too bad that you don’t love the farm life. You will go to college soon, maybe you can study for a professional city type career and live in a high rise and never have to live on a farm again.


----------



## Alaskan

Egg on a burger...


Just a less fancy eggs Benedict. 

Love egg Benedict!  Poached egg, or fried egg with a runny yolk..  on bacon or sausage, dark leafy greens, super crispy Englisch muffin or fried slice of polenta, topped with gobs of hollandaise sauce.

That there... my Nirvana.

All of my kids can make home made hollandaise. 

And then of course... you need meringues ....  for later.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> Truth is not always pretty, but it is the truth. You are welcome to post all the REAL pictures of YOUR animals on my threads, that you want to. How sad that you don’t love the farm life and only barrel race because your Dad wants you to. Horses go to auctions. Some are bought by kill buyers. That is a fact. We can handle truth and facts. Too bad that you don’t love the farm life. You will go to college soon, maybe you can study for a professional city type career and live in a high rise and never have to live on a farm again.


Did I ever say I didn’t like barrel racing no I didn’t my dad made me start barrel racing because we were broke and that’s how we earned our money by barrel racing and selling the horses that weren’t good so no I actually love the farm life and I actually hate thinking about  Living in the city so say what you want about something that I actually won’t do I’m not very smart well at least I don’t think I am so no I’m not going to college and I’m not living in the city who knows maybe when I’m older I’ll be homeless good for me right! I love my animals AND I WAS SAYING I HATE SELLING THE HORSES I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THE CATTLE THATS HOW WE EAT DONT GET ME WRONG THEY HAVE A PLACE IN MY HEART BUT I CARE MORE FOR THE OTHER ANIMALS THAN THEM!


----------



## Baymule

In screaming capital letters you stated you send the horses you don’t like to slaughter, now you say you sell them. You also stated, my dad loves what we do guess what I don’t I only do barrel racing because he wants me to. Your words, not mine.

Why don’t we both take a deep breath and start over. No more fake pictures, no more fantasies.

Hi there @Ffagirl22 my name is Baymule, pleased to meet you. I understand you have horses, cattle and goats, I’d love to see pictures of them!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Hi there @Baymule pleased to meet you to here’s one of my horses 


 poncho a palomino thoroughbred horse hes not very tall but he has a great temperament of 4-10  he is 4 years old and he loves kids and dogs AWSOME to ride on trails!.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Oh and here’s some of our cattle not the best but red angus and angus cattle


----------



## Bruce

Hi @Ffagirl22, my name is Bruce (kinda obvious), I have 2 gelded alpacas (my profile pic though Teddy is looking a lot more white/gray than black now!!) given to us by neighbors that moved to Florida 3 years ago, also have 20 hens aged 8.5 to 1.5 years. 11 eggs today, new high for the year. We also have 3 house cats.

Since you are coming clean can you remove the inaccurate website link in your profile?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Bruce said:


> Hi @Ffagirl22, my name is Bruce (kinda obvious), I have 2 gelded alpacas (my profile pic though Teddy is looking a lot more white/gray than black now!!) given to us by neighbors that moved to Florida 3 years ago, also have 20 hens aged 8.5 to 1.5 years. 11 eggs today, new high for the year. We also have 3 house cats.
> 
> Since you are coming clean can you remove the inaccurate website link in your profile?


Yes  glad to meet you Bruce (even though we already met haha)


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Here’s some pics took in April 2020 of our bucks being sold born on September of 2019  and one doe being sold  also a weather added in there which is the smallest in the photo


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

May I just apologize about everything hopefully I can be forgiven I honestly feel horrible I will now be more open about what I post and I won’t post other people stuff I hope we can move on from this if I post someone else’s stuff of someone’s thread the most it will be now is just for someone to reference off of if their goat ate something that could be poisonous or just to have a example picture so that’s the most of someone else’s photos I will do now sorry about everything! :/


----------



## Baymule

You are forgiven. Just be yourself and not who you think other people want you to be. You are with friends here.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> You are forgiven. Just be yourself and not who you think other people want you to be. You are with friends here.


Thank you I’m very sorry and I love what I do I worded that my dad makes me barrel race he was the one who got me into it and he started really getting me involved and so I finally started earning good money by barrel racing that’s just how I helped us get by to be able to feed our cattle and horses and the other babies sorry about wording that wrong


----------



## CLSranch

Ffagirl22 said:


> May I just apologize about everything hopefully I can be forgiven I honestly feel horrible I will now be more open about what I post and I won’t post other people stuff I hope we can move on from this if I post someone else’s stuff of someone’s thread the most it will be now is just for someone to reference off of if their goat ate something that could be poisonous or just to have a example picture so that’s the most of someone else’s photos I will do now sorry about everything! :/


It was a bad start. Thanks for coming clean. In my case nothing is fancy or better than anybody else's, but I think all can help and be helped by others in no matter their situation or case. I've had green horn helpers mention/suggest something at work that I simply forgot about and it was just we needed to do.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

CLSranch said:


> It was a bad start. Thanks for coming clean. In my case nothing is fancy or better than anybody else's, but I think all can help and be helped by others in no matter their situation or case. I've had green horn helpers mention/suggest something at work that I simply forgot about and it was just we needed to do.


Yeah I’m sorry about everything and sorry about the slaughter thing some of the horses are sent to slaughter or sell if they can’t find new forever homes sorry for being mean all the animals are treated very nice here all spoiled


----------



## farmerjan

Ffagirl22 said:


> Here’s some pics took in April 2020 of our bucks being sold born on September of 2019  and one doe being sold  also a weather added in there which is the smallest in the photo View attachment 82784


These pictures are on the Bear Creek Boer site.  How are you related to them?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

farmerjan said:


> These pictures are on the Bear Creek Boer site.  How are you related to them?


Yes my dad is friends from Facebook and these are the goats we bought from them


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Ffagirl22 said:


> Yes my dad is friends from Facebook and these are the goats we bought from them


We bought them from them for meat so that we could eat them not for breeding or anything they were pretty tasty and we go down to Missouri which is where they are located to go visit family every couple of months


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

farmerjan said:


> These pictures are on the Bear Creek Boer site.  How are you related to them?


Sorry about confusion! My dad is just friends off Facebook and got lucky with them


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

farmerjan said:


> These pictures are on the Bear Creek Boer site.  How are you related to them?


And didn’t mean to add that weather didn’t buy him for being so young cause he was just recently born and we aren’t Missouri for another couple of months so we canceled that so only bought the rest of them.! But the little weather was still adorable


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Didn't get to ride yesterday but got the groceries and stopped at a horse tack sale. Found a few more things for dd1 4H, including a small hunt saddle.  Today we have a 4H bowling outing. Not sure what else will get done.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

So I saw on my notifications this needs to stop but I didn’t do anything wrong all I said what that my dad is friends with them on Facebook and that we bought those goats from them?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

That somebody put “I can’t believe this needs to stop” ? But can’t tell who but I’m just confused about what I did?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Didn't get to ride yesterday but got the groceries and stopped at a horse tack sale. Found a few more things for dd1 4H, including a small hunt saddle.  Today we have a 4H bowling outing. Not sure what else will get done.


Thanks for the coffee hope you have a great day!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ffagirl22 said:


> That somebody put “I can’t believe this needs to stop” ? But can’t tell who but I’m just confused about what I did?


They most likely  said " I can't  believe this...this needs to stop"  in reference  to the continuing  " stories and photographs " that you have posted as your own..and apparently  continue  to do so even after your " apologizing " . 🙄


"Oh what a evil web we weave, when we practice  to deceive......."


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

B&B Happy goats said:


> They most likely  said " I can't  believe this...this needs to stop"  in reference  to the continuing  " stories and photographs " that you have posted as your own..and apparently  continue  to do so even after your " apologizing " . 🙄
> 
> 
> "Oh what a evil web we weave, when we practice  to deceive......."


Wym I am being truthful about those photos why are you just trying to blame it on me now I’m honestly not lying let me just leave this thread I’m causing to much trouble for being truthful ok bye bye everyone!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ffagirl22 said:


> Wym I am being truthful about those photos why are you just trying to blame it on me now I’m honestly not lying let me just leave this thread I’m causing to much trouble for being truthful ok bye bye everyone!


Honesty is a gift you give to yourself and the world...to lie, cheat and steal makes you absolutely  dishonest....you still continue to use others  web photos as your own and try to defend yourself with more lies.....
Mabe instead of running from the truth, take a moment and embrace it...you have a long life ahead of you being so young...and weaving these tall tales will only bring you more  troubles...if something in your life is troubling you so badly that you are compelled  to fabricate these stories...then please reach out and PM myself or another adult so someone  can help you through your problems.....but to be honest with you, I don't  know if you are a female teen, a internet troll or some creepy  weirdo who is enjoying some kind of game here.
BYH People come from all walks of life , this forum tends to embrace  everyone who joins and is honestly representing themselves and their chosen lifestyle,  we help each other when needed, we cry together in loss, we are pretty open and honest with each other....and as of late, we Google suspicious  photos...you have been busted... leave if you feel you must...stay if you want help and guidance...either way we will still be here , come back when you are ready to share the truth...I wish you well , Barb


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee PA. I started another pot.
  We got about 2 & 1/2" of rain over night. I dug a pond really a hole to have a low spot in the front little pasture. The whole 1 acre was flooded the last few years so I made a hole about 8'x10' last year. Dug it out twice earlier this week it's only 2' deep maybe a little deeper. Anyway it is full and Much of pasture has an inch of standing water. Maybe it won't stand all spring with the hole.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

CLSranch said:


> Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee PA. I started another pot.
> We got about 2 & 1/2" of rain over night. I dug a pond really a hole to have a low spot in the front little pasture. The whole 1 acre was flooded the last few years so I made a hole about 8'x10' last year. Dug it out twice earlier this week it's only 2' deep maybe a little deeper. Anyway it is full and Much of pasture has an inch of standing water. Maybe it won't stand all spring with the hole.


Can you put in a french drain if the pond doesn't drain it enough by itself?


----------



## CLSranch

Probably. I doubt I'll do that though. I do need every little bit in a few months though and more than I want to do. This darn clay was cracked and dry looking 3 days ago where there is no grass, under anything where the sun didn't hit a wet mess.


Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Can you put in a french drain if the pond doesn't drain it enough by itself?


----------



## CLSranch

I didn't go out and get a good pic. You can see the pond is bigger now and surprisingly the water went down a good bit in an hour. The pond is left of the evergreen and right and near of the cattle panel pen. To the right of the tree behind the wood is just standing water.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, well atleast your not lacking on water lol. Sorry I know that feeling everytime it rains here my year turns to a lake in most areas and a river i another lol. We have lots of clay it can be annoying but better then sand for water retention. 
Probably  going to process some birds today. Also going to work on the garden. Dd1 is behind in school so I am going to give her a project to make up for the lessons she didn't do this week. Also trying to avoid my family so much drama. My brother needs prayer and guidance his wife and him are seperating and taking about each taking on child. My mother's father is doing things he shouldn't and then my mom is trying to be controlling and guilt tripping me. There are moments in life where i glad I don't have control more of those then times where i want it pretty sure i would mess things up. Anyways Need to get that garden started seriously no more procrastinating .  Also need to work on getting the birds moved out in to the front paddock so I don't have to fight them over my garden this year. Lol.


----------



## Baymule

A late morning to all. Coffee is drank, company is gone, chores are done, DH is napping. Think I’ll go water the tiny seedlings of mustard, turnips and English peas in the garden.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule do you plant those root vegetables in ground??


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Baymule do you plant those root vegetables in ground??


Yes, I plant them direct in the soil. I’ll be planting beets in a few weeks. Roasted beets are good! Love the beet greens too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay I am jealous now lol my soil sucks for root plants I need to make a raised bed to grow any root veggies.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Didn't get to ride yesterday but got the groceries and stopped at a horse tack sale. Found a few more things for dd1 4H, including a small hunt saddle.  Today we have a 4H bowling outing. Not sure what else will get done.View attachment 82806


That is so cute and silly looking.

That tiny little saddle on that big beefy pony!


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> View attachment 82807
> I didn't go out and get a good pic. You can see the pond is bigger now and surprisingly the water went down a good bit in an hour. The pond is left of the evergreen and right and near of the cattle panel pen. To the right of the tree behind the wood is just standing water.


Yeah... maybe dig it a bit deeper


----------



## CLSranch

I don't want a pond here just a low spot. The bucket is 6' wide in front of DS1

I did make it a lot bigger last week.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> I don't want a pond here just a low spot. The bucket is 6' wide in front of DS1View attachment 82828
> I did make it a lot bigger last week.View attachment 82827


Looks like you need a pond there....


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Alaskan said:


> Looks like you need a pond there....



With fish! And ducks!


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> With fish! And ducks!


Right!  And those fancy lily pads..


----------



## Bruce

But don't get any cattails, they'll fill the pond in.


----------



## CLSranch

I dug out a neighbors pond last year to pay for renting pasture then I did another days worth of work to have him put blue gill and bait fish in it AND NOT take a throw net in there and clean them all out when he wants to go fishing. All so my son's his great nephews can go fishing. The same adopted family/DW uncle. It's only 1/4-1/2 mile up the road. It's also on 80 acres not my 1acre that's on that side. Ducks I won't do without more land and an actual water source other than this little spot. Ehh it might make a good spot when it's wet and they do have big eggs.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coolish this morning, compared to past week....and for next 2 days, they say.   But still good!   Just a light jacket.    Another doe kidded yesterday morning...twin bucklings, just contributed to the 2021 hay buy.  At 6 boy, 2 girl so far...all of them black.  Last year almost all white.   Two does still in wide load mode.  I'll need to add blinking lights if they don't drop those kids soon!  Last night at feeding, does were all starving as usual,  😁 crowding the trough, and off to the side was a group of 8 little kids playing nicely.    So adorable.   Getting dark, no pics.  Maybe today.

Need to go do a reset in a store for their Lays chips section.  Dread it...but weekend sales, delivery tomorrow, so least amount of stock on hand to handle today.  It's about a 5 hr job.   Will do another next Sun.   Yep, I'm a person who moves stuff around so ya can't find it!      Yesterday it was dish detergents, then dental stuff.  Decent job.

Better go feed.  Daylight Savings, didn't fool me -- I know I'm not late.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Overslept with daylight savings time... such a frustrating concept. 
Yesterday got the new saddle and my old English bridle fitted to Richie. He still likes to pull the reins out of your hands though with the snaffle, may go to a kimberwick. He doesn't do that with the Argentina snaffle with shanks and a curb. But he was a trooper and behaved when the big noisy sprayers went by. We'll work on cleaning it up and put on the stirrups. Fits DD too. They will be super cute at the fair. Kid's and DH had fun bowling, I didn't bowl as I have a finger still recovering from a nasty rope burn. We also stopped at a farm store going out of business, got a spinning Jenny and a few fencing supplies for 70% off. 
Probably will go to the farm and work, I will want to work inside, dh will want to work outside.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. PA drag that man in the house and make him get to work so y'all can MOVE!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Y'all missed out on some good cheese and sausage omelette's this morning. Sitting at the table putting this week's pills together, feeling somewhere between Johnny Cash and just glad to be alive. Couldn't help but laugh reading @ mini horses going all Lizzie Borden on those possums. And I want to ask her to leave the food lion stores alone. I just figured them all out again after the big remodel they did to every last store on DelMarVa.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Wait is that why I feel like I am running behind.... daylight savings was last night.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. I overslept but planned on it yesterday after noticing DS2 had a fever. Spent a lot of time outside yesterday and was wondering why he was just standing there.


----------



## CLSranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Wait is that why I feel like I am running behind.... daylight savings was last night.


Yep it's that time of year again.


----------



## Show Sebright

Whyyy I need my sleep. My chickens keep me up all night! 


CLSranch said:


> Yep it's that time of year again.


----------



## Finnie

Sorry all, I absolutely LOVE daylight savings time. More light at night! 💃🏻Winter’s over! Woohoo!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Finnie said:


> Sorry all, I absolutely LOVE daylight savings time. More light at night! 💃🏻Winter’s over! Woohoo!!


Ok I can agree with you on that


----------



## Alaskan

Just get yourself up earlier...

But don't make the rest of us do the same


----------



## Mini Horses

Sleep all ya want!   That's my theory.

I suppose one of the wide load twins...they actually are twins...must have felt blinking lights I mentioned were not her thing.   She delivered trips about an HR ago   1 boy, 2 girls..and three colors!!! A black with chrome, white with brown spot girls, a tan with head spot boy. .   Sister came into barn to check the going ons...watched them nursing & sniffed around.   Maybe she'll get busy now!

Then walked the coops and picked up today's eggs...36 plus two hens on nests...so    Taking eggs to DD and a neighbor friend some also.   Got 3 days worth besides these.   I know, it's spring!    Love farm life.


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on the triplets!


----------



## Mini Horses

Windy!!!!!  It's mid 40s but with 20mph winds, chillier.   Temps not the true issue, feeding the hay is with winds.    Ya know goats *always* act like they are starving!  It will be an adventure.  Rain tomorrow but, been dry for 2 weeks -- took that to get some drying from the over surplus we got in Feb.

Early to work this morning.  DST is hindering my light for early feeding.    I'll appreciate the light later today...evening feed. Can't please me.   😁


Enjoy your day.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning mini and all. Early start here as well. Muddy mess here but fortunately we didn't get the 6" they were predicting possible a week ago. Only another 1/2" or so yesterday at last check.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Tried to explain DST to dd1, she's 9. She kept saying "I don't get it!?" I told her I don't either.   Didn't work too hard yesterday, DH is taking a few days off Friday so planning for those days. Cleaned up the newest dog hole at the farm, .  Then let the kids do some target shooting with the 22 and pellet gun. They loved that. 6 year old shot twice, was done but wants to do it again.  
Windy windy here.... possibly snow... hoping it's the last until fall, have the fire going again.  More does due this week. And if the weather is not terrible will take girls, their mini and Richie to the indoor arena after school.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Today is sunny and going to warm up to the high 70’s. Neighbor going to bring his 6 year old grandson over in awhile  to bottle feed the lambs and see all the animals.


----------



## Show Sebright

Ha ha you people talk about getting snow? Neve got snow here! Planning to go see snow soon!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Saw plenty of snow for me lol. Trying to wake up i know i am late but woke up at 3 and couldn't sleep finally got a hours worth after six am. Unforantly i was a dumby and stayed up to midnight last night. Need to get moving plenty to do between school inside chores and outside chores.


----------



## Show Sebright

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Saw plenty of snow for me lol. Trying to wake up i know i am late but woke up at 3 and couldn't sleep finally got a hours worth after six am. Unforantly i was a dumby and stayed up to midnight last night. Need to get moving plenty to do between school inside chores and outside chores.


May I please borrow some snow? It is hot here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Unforantly i have to get you a snow cone maker as it will be the closet thing we now have that was out winter storm in February we now in 80º during the day.


----------



## Show Sebright

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Unforantly i have to get you a snow cone maker as it will be the closet thing we now have that was out winter storm in February we now in 80º during the day.


Sad days lol. Time for some ice coffee.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, just got back from a quick ski trip that ended up having some extras included. 
Anyways, left to get away for spring break, and was going to head halfway down today to ski at our normal place when my lamb breeder texted me and asked if I could come pick lambs when the weather cleared up. Just my luck with the time because we were only an hour from him, and got to go pick them out today. Oh and we stopped at my dad's friend's vet clinic/dog breeding center/cat shelter so we got to see some pretty exciting things. All and all a good trip and good day.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a fun and productive trip!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Did not get to ride yesterday, about an hour before it started to snow and rain all at once.  Eventually we'll get time I guess. 
Today is school, speech and a co op planning meeting. Highs back in the 50s. Sorry if we're all hacking and coughing, these crazy weather changes bring on spring colds.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yesterday, after posting, I went to feed....found #2 wide load doe in barn and two big kids with her.  All dried and hopping about.      Guess her visit to her sister and new kids night before motivated her!   Best?  Both doelings.    So now they should be done until late April, couple more due then.  13 new kids this apast 10 days...11 are black.  What a challenge -- lot of butt sniffing out there!    

So this morning it's cold rain!   Glad all kids got here during the week of warm and dry!  We have a couple days of rain, hopefully not  a lot .... Just makes feeding a PIA as goats hate rain.  😁  Heading out during a break in the droplets, then another long day at work.  

Yesterday was a tedious reset of a 12' wall of pegs full of cosmetics!   It is a slow process to take it all down to rearrange back on that wall!.   Another today and tomorrow.....really stomps on your last nerve!     Need to get going.

 Someone has to do it! Yes, they pay me well.....


----------



## Show Sebright

It is funny how everyone talks about the snow and the rain. Where I am it so bright and sunny. The seasons go winter, pollen, summer.  The pollen is going to be the death of me especially when one of my chickens also have an allergy to it. I want some rain because even after clearing the car... a hour later it is yellow again!
But all is when when I get some Starbucks this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, sorry yalll got the sniffles. I took a neighbor’s 6 year old grandson for a ride on Pearl yesterday, about a mile. Kid was thrilled.

Mini you are having a great kidding season. Where are the pictures??


----------



## Marie2020

Hello everyone.  I've just joined and haven't found a way to introduce myself yet, so thought I would be cheeky and come in here for a quick coffee.


----------



## promiseacres

@Marie2020  welcome!

In from chores, 1 doe is nesting! a much anticipated cross that will give me a better clue on a buck's genetics. 😊


----------



## Bruce

Welcome new folks! 



Mini Horses said:


> Yep, I'm a person who moves stuff around so ya can't find it!


AHA!!! She fesses up!!!! 



promiseacres said:


> Probably will go to the farm and work, I will want to work inside, dh will want to work outside.


That works well, you won't get in each other's way 



promiseacres said:


> Tried to explain DST to dd1, she's 9. She kept saying "I don't get it!?" I told her I don't either.


She doesn't have to, you live in Indiana! Unless you have relatives you call in one of the stupid states.



Show Sebright said:


> Ha ha you people talk about getting snow? Neve got snow here! Planning to go see snow soon!


Better hurry, it is going fast. 
Unless you go visit @Alaskan


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Better hurry, it is going fast.
> Unless you go visit @Alaskan


So true!

Trying to decide if I need to plow in the truck...  or if I can just send out loaner kid in the wheeler.

If someone could look into a FUNCTIONAL crystal ball and tell me if we are getting another foot or two of snow...  or not....  that would help with the decision.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce  unfortunately Indiana has been following DST for around 10? Years..... I did not vote for it but we all knows how that goes. We are in Eastern time. Next county north and west are the start of central. We have to lock our cells onto eastern or they change time zones. Has even happened in our current home which is about 15 miles from the line.


----------



## Alaskan

Stupid time change....


----------



## Baymule

Marie2020 said:


> Hello everyone.  I've just joined and haven't found a way to introduce myself yet, so thought I would be cheeky and come in here for a quick coffee.


Welcome my friend! Yay! You can join us for coffee!


----------



## CLSranch

Marie2020 said:


> Hello everyone.  I've just joined and haven't found a way to introduce myself yet, so thought I would be cheeky and come in here for a quick coffee.


Well Howdy and welcome. Pull yourself up a chair and pour a cup. Here is another pot for everyone.


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> I'm not going to deny it... I have had a love affair with Folgers classic roast for many decades now. My wife knows all about my Folgers fling and is totally cool with it. Only because she also.has the same love affair with Folgers classic roast that I do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83000


My wife doesn't have the same affair BUT she understands and prepares it every night so it's good to go in the morning. She doesn't have a coffee (maybe Mt. Dew) or beer LOVE like I do.😍💋👩‍❤️‍💋‍👨


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Happy St Patrick's day. 
School, Dental appts, and church night. Probably need to get sheets on the ponies this evening,  lots of rain for tomorrow. Two does nesting, will probably be Friday. And my 3 year old unproductive doe is acting odd....maybe she'll finally produce a litter.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Rain and thunderstorms are on the way here. Trip came to the window on the porch, peering in at me. So I let the big scaredy cat in. He brought Carson along with him. I guess I'll do chores late today and work on all my receipts for filing taxes. We have an appointment Monday, so I gotta get busy. LOL Going to go get pigs tomorrow morning. I'll get the Cornish chicks off the porch and into the chicken tractor this weekend, got another batch coming March 24. Got to build another chicken tractor for them. Might get another steer in the fall, haven't even got the meat from Goldie yet, already talking about another steer.


----------



## Finnie

Marie2020 said:


> Hello everyone.  I've just joined and haven't found a way to introduce myself yet, so thought I would be cheeky and come in here for a quick coffee.


Welcome, Marie2020! Wait- dont I know you from one of the sister sites?


promiseacres said:


> @Bruce  unfortunately Indiana has been following DST for around 10? Years..... I did not vote for it but we all knows how that goes. We are in Eastern time. Next county north and west are the start of central. We have to lock our cells onto eastern or they change time zones. Has even happened in our current home which is about 15 miles from the line.


That must be annoying about the cell phones. 

One thing I am glad about, though, is to live on the western edge of a time zone. I’m sorry, but I really hate when it gets dark early. In Chicago in the winter it’s getting dark out at 4:30 pm. Here, some of our school busses are still delivering kids at that time!!

The other day my DH mentioned they are proposing to just move to Daylight Savings Time year round. That would make me happy, and maybe it would make all the people who hate changing their clocks happy. Of course, you can’t make everybody happy, so I suppose there would be those who grouse about them choosing DST over regular time. 🤷🏼‍♀️


Crealcritter said:


> :Lol my wife does the same every night.


I used to program my coffeemaker before bed. But I found that the smell of the coffee grounds, and having it on my mind that the coffee would be ready when I woke up, caused me to have trouble sleeping. So I stopped doing that.


----------



## Marie2020

Finnie said:


> Welcome, Marie2020! Wait- dont I know you from one of the sister sites?
> 
> That must be annoying about the cell phones.
> 
> One thing I am glad about, though, is to live on the western edge of a time zone. I’m sorry, but I really hate when it gets dark early. In Chicago in the winter it’s getting dark out at 4:30 pm. Here, some of our school busses are still delivering kids at that time!!
> 
> The other day my DH mentioned they are proposing to just move to Daylight Savings Time year round. That would make me happy, and maybe it would make all the people who hate changing their clocks happy. Of course, you can’t make everybody happy, so I suppose there would be those who grouse about them choosing DST over regular time. 🤷🏼‍♀️
> 
> I used to program my coffeemaker before bed. But I found that the smell of the coffee grounds, and having it on my mind that the coffee would be ready when I woke up, caused me to have trouble sleeping. So I stopped doing that.


Yes finny,  you will have seen me on all of the sister sites.  @Nifty has done an incredible job keeping us all together.  Thanks nifty  

Thanks to you all for accepting this newby in here.  It's very much appreciated  

Now for the important part, coffee I really would like to try this golfers mentioned above


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> unfortunately Indiana has been following DST for around 10? Years


My mistake!!! I guess it is now only Arizona and Hawaii (and some "territories").



Marie2020 said:


> coffee I really would like to try this golfers mentioned above


"golfers"   

I'm not sure any golfers would like to be ground up and put in a coffee pot!

And the spelling "fixer" breaks it again!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, nice to meet yall, been cleaning this morning, need to milk and feed up. And also hit the grocery store and also some other errands today. And somewhere in there need to get school done. ... next weekend hopefully we get to go fishing. I hoping to finish the animals yards and get everyone moved and get the garden finished this weekend. DH is taking off four days atleast he said he taking off Thursday and Friday and he doesn't work Sunday so Saturdays the only possible work day with that. So hoping when he not busy I can use him. Lots to get done lol.  Our pig may looks like she had milk hoping for piglets seriously hoping for piglets.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. We got another 3/4" of rain last night. Keeping everything good and soaked.


Finnie said:


> I used to program my coffeemaker before bed. But I found that the smell of the coffee grounds, and having it on my mind that the coffee would be ready when I woke up, caused me to have trouble sleeping. So I stopped doing that.


I still do when I'm working steady. It's why I set my alarm for 5.10 instead of 5am. It's easier to set it late than push the minute 50 times on the coffee pot.


----------



## farmerjan

Why would we want to go to DST... when the REAL time is STANDARD TIME.  Why not just make it real time like it is supposed to be.  I hate DST


----------



## CLSranch

I don't know why they kept doing the DST there is the same amount of daylight no matter what the clock says. I used to be good at just going to bed earlier in the winter. (Lately I've been staying up hours later than normal) I've worked some jobs that when it gets hot we start at 6 instead of 7. Working around the house or other ranch work sunup is sunup. Working in an office well they have lights so again what difference does it make.


----------



## Alaskan

True... I remember working in South Texas... didn't matter what the clock said...  when it got light enough to work... you worked... when you felt your brain about to fry, you stopped to eat lunch and put your feet up for a couple of hours... then you went back out and worked until dark.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh.. and I think Alaska is supposed to be 3 different time zones...  but luckily decided that was stupid, so all of Alaska follows the time zone of the capital... which is on the east edge....  so the rest of us are "off" .

But ya know what... no one cares.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I didn't even know it was St Patrick's day..... 🤐


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I didn't even know it was St Patrick's day..... 🤐


Me either until I went to a Dr. appointment  and they had green hats on...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol as long as they didn't pinch you i call it good. My kids don't know about st Patrick's day i might keep it that way for awhile longer lol


----------



## Bruce

CLSranch said:


> I've worked some jobs that when it gets hot we start at 6 instead of 7.


YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!! You HAVE to change the clocks so you always start work at the same hour! Them's the RULES! 


So just WHY can't we leave the clocks alone and change the business hours as each business sees fit?



Crealcritter said:


> And where did an hour of my life go?


Mine apparently left between Shelburne and home Sunday afternoon. DW, her sister and I had gone down to the retirement community where their parents and aunt live. Aunt just went to assisted living (she turned 103 last Nov) and we were picking up some bookshelves. 

Got home just after 4 and DD2 had arrived from work. She gets off at 4:30 and home about 5. I asked if they'd shut the lifts down for wind. She said no, I asked why she was early
"Dad, did you forget to change your clock?"
BOOM, one hour lost! I had reset my watch, the thermostat and every clock ... except the one in my car.



Alaskan said:


> True... I remember working in South Texas... didn't matter what the clock said...  when it got light enough to work... you worked... when you felt your brain about to fry, you stopped to eat lunch and put your feet up for a couple of hours... then you went back out and worked until dark.


Good thing you don't do that in Alaska, you'd be working about 24 hours a day in June!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol to funny crealcritter, I was so excited to hear that story lol.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and my husband made buttered toast. We are going to go get 3 pigs today, a little over an hour away.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Rainy and very windy. Co op, archery and dog 4h 
Yesterday we had some church friends over to see bunnies and ponies. Funny some of their questions. Got rabbit cages cleaned too.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all and thanks for the coffee. I thought about getting 2 pigs when I got home in Jan. But wasn't sure if I could get them to a butcher before it was past time to get rid of them and my butcher steer/bull is due to butcher 4-2-21.


promiseacres said:


> Funny some of their questions.


Funny how our everyday just bewilders some, not used to it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning made plenty of donuts this morning. Feel free to eat some.  I did not run errands yesterday plan to do it today. Along with school and chores. Should be fun.


----------



## Baymule

We got home with the pigs. Need to take down the hay ring we made of hog panel halves and put the feed bin in there. Then turn the water barrel around and fill it up. We’re gonna have some lunch first.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Baymule said:


> We got home with the pigs. Need to take down the hay ring we made of hog panel halves and put the feed bin in there. Then turn the water barrel around and fill it up. We’re gonna have some lunch first.


We need pictures of the bacon seeds! Are you going to start a new thread for them? Hubby vetoed the piglets I was planning to get so I can't get piglets until next year.


----------



## Alaskan

I got to say....  home grown bacon is the best ever... only downside is it gets eaten even faster than store bought.


----------



## Baymule

I started my 2021 feeder pig thread in the Everything pig forum. They aren't bacon seeds, they are past half grown! WHOOP!! We got a deal! 


Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> We need pictures of the bacon seeds! Are you going to start a new thread for them? Hubby vetoed the piglets I was planning to get so I can't get piglets until next year.


Too bad about the piggies. I enjoy raising pigs. I don't want to have breeders, just feeder pigs. The Pig Palace has new inhabitants. 

Goldie the steer is ready for pick up tomorrow. I can't wait to try the steaks!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
A little bit of school today, speech and getting things done, DH is off for 5 days and we plan on working at the farm. DD checked bunnies, the one has a good nest made. Today is her due date.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had coffee.   Those storms from south, Alabama etc, Came thru here yesterday.  Thankfully they just skimmed my place!   I mean 30 miles to west got hammered.  It was strange to see almost black clouds and sun on my side -- it was like a curtain passing by, best I can describe the wall looking effect of the system.     Got some rain, not extreme, late day as I watched the curtain.   Last night, some rain but, normal stuff.   Winds in the system were big and bad...lot of tree and roof issues in it's path.

So very overcast now, scattered stuff all day.    I'm working, goats are watching the wetness  from Inside the barn  😁, chickens and minis wondering what's the problem       Garden not working again this week -- too wet.  Local farmers going


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, I slept late. I woke up a couple of times but went right back to sleep. Got to go to store today for a few things and pick up Goldie. We are having home raised beef tonight! I can see the pigs moving around from my recliner. They have the rest of the round bale, we put 100 pounds of feed in the bin feeder and filled the water barrel yesterday. It took no time for them to figure out food and water. 
We are having leftover Impossible Buttermilk Pie for breakfast. 

Impossible Buttermilk Pie
3 eggs
1 stick butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/2-3/4 cup suger
3/4 cup Bisquick 
1 cup buttermilk 

put all ingredients in a bowl, blend with a mixer, pour into a greased pie plate. Bake at 350 for 30-45 minutes or until golden brown and a knife comes out clean. Serve hot! Run a knife around the edges, loosening the pie., while hot.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the coffee. Going to finish prepping my lamb stall this morning, and then head up to get my new lambs.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all and thanks for the coffee and for the recipe Bay. Going to do a little inside plating and getting some prep work outside. We are getting another frost in the morning.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes I do from time to time the glaze was to thick this time but they were still yummy. Basic bread instructions poof the yeast and after mixing dough let rise for 30 min then cut out donuts and let rise for an hour. Then fry and dry off but while still hot put into the glaze.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's a LOT of donuts ... It would take me a couple days to eat them all.     

Crappy morning weather but sunshine now.   Still very windy and cold...thought spring had sprung.  Guess not!    I could eat some of those donuts right now.


----------



## Alaskan

Crealcritter said:


> A guy could never have enough donuts.


A plate of home made donuts... anywhere near me... tend to magically disappear


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> A plate of home made donuts... anywhere near me... tend to magically disappear


Are we related? Because I believe the same thing happens to any donuts that get close to me. No clue why though 

Got my lambs home and settled today, going to be a few days of sitting in the barn and letting them get used to me.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. I think all the donuts are gone... but you might Check @Alaskan's and @Crealcritter's pockets. I am making breakfast, not sure what but bacon was requested. Got more lathe down yesterday.
Checked does already,  No new kits yet...  they are determined to drive me batty.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA.  Hooray for getting more lathe  down! Keep it up, y’all are supposed to move in before winter! We had buttered toast for breakfast. I think I’d rather have @Jesusfreak101 donuts.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It does make alot of donuts and they are really filling. My first time I tried to make donuts, the house was to cold to let them rise correctly and I hadn't thought to use the oven. So they didn't turn out lol were tasty just dense lol. I gotten alot better since then lol. Today I plan to bake some blueberry muffins and cinnamon rolls. Also want to work on the garden tilling by hand takes forever....


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee PA. Our little freeze is over and should be the last of the year.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you for the coffee. Today is the MEAT OUT day in Colorado, and it should be interesting to see what happens today. Really not sure how many people will be following this, and how many of us will rebel.
Off to a tack sale in an hour, so let's hope my wallet lives to tell the story afterwards.


----------



## Baymule

I got a real nice bridle with bit and a girt for $65 last week. I have 6 saddles for 2 horses. I am afflicted........ In my defense one of the saddles is a baby saddle so maybe it only counts as half a saddle. I have a Wintec that I don’t like, I should sell it. LOL


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> I have a Wintec that I don’t like, I should sell it. LOL


You'll have to take it to the next sell and LEAVE to make sure you sell it and not exchange it for another. I know how it goes. Oh that's a good deal for that saddle. Nope you will have to leave or send it there with someone else.
  BTW I have 4 adult and 2 kid saddles for 2 broke horses and one I still didn't finish. And one of the kid saddles had the d-ring for the cinch come out last year.... year before and is sitting in the barn.
   All those saddles and I've rode 1 for 20? years and still do.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Checked does, no new kits, maybe just a false pregnancy. But Lost a 4 week old.    not the little one we've been helping along. Hoping to talk dh into a couple more stacks of cages. Going to the farm and get the garage door finished. Then get the meat does.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’ve got to finish up on taxes today, we have an appointment with the CPA tomorrow. I’ve got it all scribbled out, I just have to type it up neatly and print it out.

@CLSranch how did you know???  I’ve been looking at those saddles! But I know I don’t need another one. I don’t need another one. I don’t need another one. Haha 

I have two favorites, one is a 15” seat and fits me, nothing fancy, just a plain saddle. The other is a big black saddle with white buck stitching. It came from a garage sale for $75 and was in terrible shape. We knew someone that worked at a prison and she took it to get it reworked. New stirrups, new wool lining, new buck stitching, totally brought back to life for a couple hundred bucks. I love this saddle. I recently pulled them out of the stacked up mess they were in, in the portable building/feed room/junkstorage/mess and mouse playground. I got 3 stack metal saddle racks and put my saddles on them. I NEED new saddle pads. LOL LOL 

I canned two batches of chicken for the dogs yesterday, 14 quarts. We buy chicken leg quarters on sale and I can them for the dogs to mix with their kibble. I had to get them out of the freezer after we picked up our half of the steer. I have another 10 pound package in the other freezer I need to can too.

Sunny and beautiful today, y’all have a great day!


----------



## CLSranch

A good and blessed morning to all. Oh Bay I've been there that's how I know. Supposed to storm tomorrow so I'll try to get more wood cut this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

You guys and saddles?    I have two and NO riding horse!    Sold horses yrs ago but, wasn't sure if I was "through" riding!    

I am home for the day....six long work days and I need a break.  Doing as close to nothing as I can.  Slept late, fed, checked water, came inside.  Doing a little laundry, run dishwasher, maybe a nap...Total day off!!!   I will want to eat so will check freezer for whatever jumps at me.    Rarely get a day like this, playing it to the max.

It's beautiful sunshine out there, very windy...


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses you sure need a day to relax and be as lazy as you can be. Hard to be lazy when critters are involved, but they can take a back seat to you today. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Having a pretty weekend right at 60 degrees. Downside good weather brings out the college kids. Yesterday cops was called neighbors had enough. I had words with some that can't read no parking sign. Last night started all over again. Blocked my driveway, screaming, music loud. I guess I'm a scary sight in the dark carrying a shovel handle, boxer shorts screaming like it's boot camp. Not good for my bp. They split pretty quick lotta sorry sir, music got turned down. Picking up beer cans this morning. 2 more months they'll be gone.


----------



## Alaskan

Grizzlyhackle said:


> 2 more months


 How is spring break 2 months?


----------



## messybun

Apparently summer jobs/school isn’t a thing?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Alaskan said:


> How is spring break 2 months?


Spring break? I'm surrounded 24/7 this is a college town. 3 rental houses my street alone. I'm talking about end of classes and graduation.  Growing up they lived on campus. Became a university swallowed 3 farms two factory sites.  Be alright if they'd be quieter.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

messybun said:


> Apparently summer jobs/school isn’t a thing?


Mostly they go home or summer jobs at the beach and stay there 30 miles away. They start coming back late August. The rent is over 1000 and with only one or two Daddy can't afford it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Evening y'all. I have not heard any stats about how people handled the "meat out" day yesterday, but I think many liberals started to realize how ridiculous our governor is (side note, South Dakota folks, would you be willing to trade?). We had deer for dinner last night, just like every other night.
Also, I am driving myself nuts with the debate of how early to halter break a lamb. One is already ready, and today is only day three with him. Correct me if I am wrong, but it's best to at least wait a couple more days before I begin to halter break.
Hope everyone has had a fantastic weekend.


----------



## farmerjan

My niece went to Salisbury for her nursing degree.  I was there for her graduation,  6-8 years ago I guess at least. Lots of kids, but then again, it was graduation.....  I was impressed with the "truck" garden farms and the produce for sale... I think I got strawberries on the way home at one place.... flat ground too compared to our hills/mountains here.


----------



## Alaskan

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Spring break? I'm surrounded 24/7 this is a college town. 3 rental houses my street alone. I'm talking about end of classes and graduation.  Growing up they lived on campus. Became a university swallowed 3 farms two factory sites.  Be alright if they'd be quieter.


I enjoyed college.....  and I also enjoyed the college town...

I only had one loud and wild party at my place.... uh..... maybe...

 

Can't remember,  too long ago.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

farmerjan said:


> My niece went to Salisbury for her nursing degree.  I was there for her graduation,  6-8 years ago I guess at least. Lots of kids, but then again, it was graduation.....  I was impressed with the "truck" garden farms and the produce for sale... I think I got strawberries on the way home at one place.... flat ground too compared to our hills/mountains here.


Highest natural spot in the county is about 60ft over in Parsonsburg. The factory right behind civic center assuming grad was there that year is where I worked 30 years. We had a lot of truck farms years back. Used to be Strawberry fields everywhere, u -picks were real popular. Strawberries grow sweet in our sandy soil. I ate twice as many picking them as Mom paid for. Home is about 1 mile south of the college. If she hung out at what they call the zoo or university village; I probably passed by her at some point.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to storm and rain this evening. Supposed to be rainy most of the week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Grass needs water.    Just not tooooo much!    

Weather here pretty good temps wise.  Little too windy of late but, ok.  We have some  normal rains late week, one day and nothing bad.      The nice kind we used to have, remember?  

Picking up rolls of fence late week.   Hope there is time to get it up real soon after.  Worked a lot of extra hours for this.  Will be glad when done.  This is fence rework year.  After 20 here, it's that time.  Guess that means I'm good for another 20. Hope so.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule. Another sunny day for us then rain. Hoping we get our trail ride in Wednesday. Back out to the farm after speech Today.  Yesterday we finished the new garage door working yesterday. And got two NZ does. Need to get them bred, our other one is bred.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. I got the 4-wheeler/wood trailer loaded yesterday, but a little late getting to town. Both tires were flat on the trailer and one needed repaired. I could hear it coming out while trying to air it up. I loaded the tire sealant up in the truck since I was already late and fixed in the parking lot later. It dropped 40psi in 2hrs. Got home and half unloaded and had to put sealant in the other tire.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning everyone. Snowed here last night. Going to be doing online school today. Hopefully our ground will actually dry up later this week, I would like to get my boy ridden again soon.


----------



## Baymule

Morning y'all, coffee is ready. We had a storm come through last night. I was tired and slept right through it, told BJ the only way it would have woke me up was if I was sleeping out in the driveway. LOL LOL 

We have to go get feed today, it will be a pretty good bill, need our regular feed, then it's on to feed for the 3 pigs and feed for the meat chickens. We go get 50 more CCX chicks tomorrow. Got 40 sold, only have 35 out of the first batch of 50. I killed the poor little things with too high of a protein feed, before I figured out my mistake. I was mad at myself, but as soon as I switched to a lower protein feed, they stopped dying. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule   Sorry about the chicks. That sucks. 

Back to the farm today, rainy so insidework!!! 
DH got the fields disced. It should be ready to be planted when the ground is warm enough. I burned some lathe yesterday, in a barrel due to the nails. And we picked up arpund the place, got some out of the yard hog panels put with the others and dug around the TV tower that got buried with the septic work.    but a good day. Then got groceries and new boots for dh. And Ranger pup a new crate. I think he appreciated it.


----------



## Baymule

Inside work today! That's more progress on the house PA. Whoop!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Morning y'all, coffee is ready. We had a storm come through last night. I was tired and slept right through it, told BJ the only way it would have woke me up was if I was sleeping out in the driveway. LOL LOL
> 
> We have to go get feed today, it will be a pretty good bill, need our regular feed, then it's on to feed for the 3 pigs and feed for the meat chickens. We go get 50 more CCX chicks tomorrow. Got 40 sold, only have 35 out of the first batch of 50. I killed the poor little things with too high of a protein feed, before I figured out my mistake. I was mad at myself, but as soon as I switched to a lower protein feed, they stopped dying. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. We got a quick shower this morn but not enough to make it much muddier than it already was.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning everyone. Snow is supposed to hit here tomorrow, so we're trying to drain off the last of the storm that hit yesterday morning. 
Colorado is in a state of shock it seems, but we've been through significant shootings before, so we know what we are in for.


Baymule said:


> Morning y'all, coffee is ready. We had a storm come through last night. I was tired and slept right through it, told BJ the only way it would have woke me up was if I was sleeping out in the driveway. LOL LOL
> 
> We have to go get feed today, it will be a pretty good bill, need our regular feed, then it's on to feed for the 3 pigs and feed for the meat chickens. We go get 50 more CCX chicks tomorrow. Got 40 sold, only have 35 out of the first batch of 50. I killed the poor little things with too high of a protein feed, before I figured out my mistake. I was mad at myself, but as soon as I switched to a lower protein feed, they stopped dying. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


Hey Bay, would you be interested in discussing this further with me? I can PM you about it, because I had 25% of my meat birds die last year during the first two weeks, and ended up finding a really good feed for the future. Sorry that you had to deal with it.


----------



## CLSranch

Check out these breaks. The top should be the left.




Left of the hat is her front feet.




I was doing some tractor work in the west pasture yesterday and the horses were in the east so I left the gate open. When they came around to the west the filly decided to run into the  yard as I went for the driveway gate she bolted for it and tried to out run me. She got ahead and I threw my hat and she locked it up inches from hitting it. While mad about her running when seeing me I was impressed with the athleticism.


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch at least now you know what to expect when you hit the saddle!

Eating lunch. We unloaded 2100 pounds of feed, most at the sheep barn, 4 bags of chick starter 18% on the porch and 8 bags at the horse barn.

@Poka_Doodle i was feeding a 28% game bird starter and it was way too high. Poor little dirty birdies. I backed it down on the protein and they stopped dying. Duh. I feed them out on the game bird and they grow good, but it’s too high protein for chicks. First batch is 3 weeks old tomorrow and I’m mixing in a little now. Picking up second batch tomorrow. 18%-22% seems to be best for the baby chicks.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch at least now you know what to expect when you hit the saddle!


 Oh yea. It is also the same filly I just started. It needs to dry up so I can ride her without tearing up the yard or coming out from under me and hurting both of us.


Baymule said:


> @Poka_Doodle i was feeding a 28% game bird starter and it was way too high. Poor little dirty birdies. I backed it down on the protein and they stopped dying. Duh. I feed them out on the game bird and they grow good, but it’s too high protein for chicks. First batch is 3 weeks old tomorrow and I’m mixing in a little now. Picking up second batch tomorrow. 18%-22% seems to be best for the baby chicks.


Good to know. I think I've only done the 18%-22% on them, but only had them once. I ended up cutting the feed off entirely most of the day at what probably should have been the butcher date and would throw out scratch in the yard so they would have to get up and walk around. Then feed in the late afternoon just enough to be gone first thing in the morning.


----------



## caprines.n.me

/\  That one is hard to follow.   I can create a problem or 80 on a good day.  Never had the good fortune of anyone solving my problems for me.  Maybe that's why I have so many.  They multiply!  Not big problems generally, thank goodness.  Today's problem: I need to move a couple of mama goats and their kids.  Need to get some of those gals closer to the milk parlor and they're not going to love me so much after the shuffle. Goats are so persnickety about change.  But, I guess since I've got some milk goats that I should milk them.  Love that sweet white goodness..  I guess it's not such a terrible problem, all things considered.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

@CLSranch ain't it amazing what you can control with a thrown ball cap. Stops dogs dead in there tracks too.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch at least now you know what to expect when you hit the saddle!
> 
> Eating lunch. We unloaded 2100 pounds of feed, most at the sheep barn, 4 bags of chick starter 18% on the porch and 8 bags at the horse barn.
> 
> @Poka_Doodle i was feeding a 28% game bird starter and it was way too high. Poor little dirty birdies. I backed it down on the protein and they stopped dying. Duh. I feed them out on the game bird and they grow good, but it’s too high protein for chicks. First batch is 3 weeks old tomorrow and I’m mixing in a little now. Picking up second batch tomorrow. 18%-22% seems to be best for the baby chicks.


Interesting. I started with a RanchWay starter last year, and like ten days in we realized we were loosing them every other day and there was a pattern in how they died. I ended up feeding this till the end https://www.hubbardfeeds.com/specie...tarter-grower/homesteadr-chick-starter-grower I am not sure on what I really think of how it was marketed, but my birds finished well on it.


----------



## Alaskan

One of those days.....

Misplaced... maybe threw away 2 checks and 40 on cash...  I have been looking all over... can't find them


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> One of those days.....
> 
> Misplaced... maybe threw away 2 checks and 40 on cash...  I have been looking all over... can't find them


They don't have a "bummer" in the like button. I guess It's because nobodys wants a bummer to happen. Eh that'll do. Hope you find it all BEFORE you cancel the checks and all in one tidy spot that you placed them in so you wouldn't forget. At least that would be my case.


----------



## Mini Horses

Have you thought to check all your pockets...dirty clothes basket?   Jackets?  Of course, I'm assuming you had the money in your hands at some point.  Maybe think from time you had it, retrace steps.

I do this with my phone -- a lot   It just hides from me😎


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> all in one tidy spot that you placed them in so you wouldn't forget


That is the usual for me....  especially if a pick "a safe place"   guaranteed to lose it for forever.

But...  THIS TIME, after doing lots of cleaning,  and reorganizing.... and then giving up...  I found them!

I was so pleased,  I sat down to do bills..  found that 2 of the bills were delinquent.    

Some times!!!


----------



## Marie2020

Bruce said:


> My mistake!!! I guess it is now only Arizona and Hawaii (and some "territories").
> 
> 
> "golfers"
> 
> I'm not sure any golfers would like to be ground up and put in a coffee pot!
> 
> And the spelling "fixer" breaks it again!


It could only happen to me.  Now I really do need a coffee. 

Good morning all


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! We are going to get 50 baby Cornish Cross meat chicks this afternoon. I’ve got the tubs ready for them, pine shavings, feed, water and lights for warmth.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks
Had to get up...DH is back to work. He is disappointed, we got a lot done. Upstairs walls are 99% done. Now cleaning up and burning the lathe and cutting up the painted trim. Then the ceilings. The garage has a workable door so two tractors got relocated. There is electric so DH can have lights and cords as they both need work.
Back to school for us. Was going to trail ride but it's pretty wet. May need a nap, didn't sleep well, congested from working at the house and a sore back...ahh well. Making progress.
Oh and my Velveteens lop doe did have her kits, just 2, well 1 doa, all appear self so 3. So no clear ideas about sire's genetics yet.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Supposed to have another warm up day today then a cold rain this evening. Have fun with the 50 cornish X. That's a lot of freezer space. Do you have an auto plucker?


Crealcritter said:


> Thanks I didn't know about the "hat trick".


I thought every body knew the hat trick.lol I've turned many a head with a hat.


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch i got a chicken pickin’ husband. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee early!   Slept poorly    Moved some work around...just staying home and doing chores, farm stuff.   Need to get hay.  Of course, started to rain lightly but, waiting it out.   Long days Thur thru Sat, again....at work.   But too wet to work fence so it's ok.   Slack week will get here before winter does.  

Should be potting seeds...it's warm out. 🤔   Went to TSC...looked at chicks, bought none.   Not in the mood!  Can you believe it?    @farmerjan, what's happening with that spring chicken swap this yr?  Near Richmond one. 😁


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Should be potting seeds...it's warm out. 🤔   Went to TSC...looked at chicks, bought none.   Not in the mood!  Can you believe it?    @farmerjan, what's happening with that spring chicken swap this yr?  Near Richmond one. 😁


Bought no chicks? WHAAAAT?????? No, I just don't believe that! Are you sick? Got a fever? NOOOO!!!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Can't remember, too long ago.


And you may have had a few drinks at your party, tends to fuzz the memory.



Alaskan said:


> I found them!


Where? I might need to look in a similar place some time.



promiseacres said:


> burning the lathe


Lath, you are burning thin strips of wood. I'm sure if DH has a lathe (for turning metal or wood) he would REALLY not be pleased if you burned it


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses   was just thinking about the swap..... Saturday May 1st....... since the Gov is talking about relaxing some of the covid shut down crap. and it was held last fall, I am sure it is still on.  Will get with you shortly so we can maybe make it work this year....


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> View attachment 83403


I don't know if I can do enough   knowing some people think that  'that is necessary. I know it was a joke but those that really believe it.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Where? I


It will never be there again....

It was in the tote I used to haul some books.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Tired, we got home after 10. Had an opportunity to get some more rabbit cages. 31 more holes. Used but clean and just one needs patched. Only $10 a hole.    replacing a couple of stacks that need repaired and moved my horse tack into the house.
Co op day, archery then dog 4H. Everyone have a great day. 
@Bruce you are correct. Not sure why I was spelling lath that way, can't blame it on spell check. And phonetically no "e"  but it just looks unfinished.


----------



## Baymule

On my second cup, great buy on the rabbit cages, PA. What a deal! 

Going to Tyler today to go to Sam's Club, they have a 150 quart ice cooler that we need for $70. We have to pick up DD's half of the steer and meet her halfway, either tomorrow or Sunday. We have an ice cooler, but it's not big enough, hope that these two will do the trick. 

Also going to swing by East Texas Seed Company and pick up a 25 pound bag of Giant Bermuda seed. Going to lock the horses up in the barn lot and plant the pipeline. I planted the pasture behind the barn last spring in Bahia and kept them off all summer. Planted it in rye grass and crimson clover in the fall, it is not great, but it's up and looking good in places. Don't know if I'm gonna let the horses graze it or just mow it down for added humus for the soil. Dunno. Planning on letting the horses graze the Bahia this summer in limited days. One of these days, I'll have some darn fine pasture.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great buy on rabbit holes PA.  Can't buy materials for that, labor not even considered!

Bay, one day. Pastures are always a work in progress UNLESS it becomes garden area!  Then you just can't stop it.   😁   

@farmerjan I'm marking May 1 on my calendar.....it will be fun!     May even buy something   I'll come prepared.   Gosh a real day at something organized after a year!

Today a lot of fog...burning off now.  Temps are in mid to upper 70s this week.  Delayed my going to work but leaving soon, it's clearing.   Moved things yesterday to stay home for some unplanned stuff.  Had thought to be home Sun but, rain coming.   May work then and be home another, better day.  Nice I can shift things that way!   Looks like a slow week after Easter and good weather.   Hoping that will be my fencing week.....sure need to do!

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I sticking with hot tea this  morning and debating on what would be safe for breakfast. Dh took me to my favorite resturant last night and also bought me a tiller and he tilled majority of the garden for me. All for my birthday, and some time late last night around  3am or so i woke up sick to my stomach pretty sure it a pregnancy thing but still i didnt enjoy it. Need to go buy some seeds at the store. Hoping we can get the birds mpved tp new coop soon.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee PA. We have chicks coming today. We've been waiting an extra 6-8wks. First go around they couldn't fill the order, even though they were pre-ordered well in advance. The 2nd delivery date was in the middle of the nation wide winter storm when USPS refused shipping any live critter due to the cold. I'm still not certain when the bee's will get here. They said a 2 week delay.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning everyone, thank you for the coffee. Really wish I would've grabbed it before I did chores, the dang Alexa was wrong on how cold it was outside, and my hands thought about freezing. I also managed to give the chickens treats for breakfast. Guess it is just one of those days.


----------



## CLSranch

Ya can't fix stupid. Think said with extreme accent, or maybe forrest forrest Gump.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Also going to swing by East Texas Seed Company and pick up a 25 pound bag of Giant Bermuda seed.


As a young college kid...  we got a tour of Texas Seed... and I was given my first true "gimme cap".

I was so proud of that thing....

Then driving down to south Texas one time... stopped someplace for a bite...  put my cap on the seat next to me... and yeppers... gone for forever.


----------



## farmerjan

Crealcritter said:


> I don't post in this thread until after I've had my 2nd cup of coffee. This is because I don't want you spiting out your coffee.
> View attachment 83406View attachment 83407


You really can't come up with stupid stuff like the cut out masks for flute playing.... I guess no one told the music teacher that the whole purpose of a mask is to COVER THE MOUTH AND NOSE.....and that if you have to breathe through the nose and blow with the mouth into the flute mouthpiece... the mask cannot be used.....????
Love the ones in the grocery store....


----------



## CLSranch

I got my chicks in today, and this came with it.



Do we REALLY have to put a USDA guide line in every box of chicks shipped. Don't use common sense, there isn't a safety warning so just lick the little guys. Although I do know some people cuddle way to much with their chickies.

   Maybe we should cancel all warnings and let the tide pod eaters get thinned out and have a better next Gen.lol

Edit.. The packing slip also already has your basic care directions on the back which include supervise kiddos and wash your darn hands. It had some useful stuff as well.


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> I can't read people's facial expressions. To me that is very Important part of communications.


I agree. I also can't hear, so I read lips a lot. With a mask you can't read lips, while the mask is making it harder to hear them. When I didn't have my mask and just grabbed a bandana out of the truck to go into the store when I was in WA I felt like I was dressing up to go rob the place. Just seemed funny with the last decade stores have signs saying no mask, no hoodies, etc.... so the cameras could get a better look if you did rob the place.


----------



## farmerjan

There is NO COMMON SENSE so yes, they have to put in safety warnings of all kinds in everything that people buy.  
I am to the point of agreeing.... let the ones with no common sense get thinned out.... eat the tide pods,  dump a cup of hot coffee on your lap.... maybe figure out a way that it will sterilize all these totally STUPID people so they cannot reproduce more that are STUPIDER.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Personally i dont deal well with stupid. My youngst got bit by ants  and had a mild allergic localized readtion so called dr just asking what the dosage for benadrly  was for her they refused to tell ne without  seeing her because they didnt know it was an allergic reaction. How stupid are parents now days that they cant tell that information over the phone😡 how is exposing  her  to a urgent  care clinic better then just telling me the correct dosage. Ended up asking my aunt who has her own clinic and got the info so yeah stupid people need to go.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

The pictures of the band kids. I'm at work eating dinner in my truck, you gotta put warnings up on pictures like that. Soda running out my nose.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Crealcritter said:


> You have an Alexa is your house?


My mom really wanted one for the kitchen. I think it's dumb, but decided to use it for the temperature reading this morning.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Personally i dont deal well with stupid. My youngst got bit by ants  and had a mild allergic localized readtion so called dr just asking what the dosage for benadrly  was for her they refused to tell ne without  seeing her because they didnt know it was an allergic reaction. How stupid are parents now days that they cant tell that information over the phone😡 how is exposing  her  to a urgent  care clinic better then just telling me the correct dosage. Ended up asking my aunt who has her own clinic and got the info so yeah stupid people need to go.


Aww, I hope your little one gets better, bug bites stink. I react badly to bee stings, but recently found a benedryl gel that really knocked the reaction down. Might work for your little one?


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> I got my chicks in today, and this came with it.View attachment 83430
> Do we REALLY have to put a USDA guide line in every box of chicks shipped. Don't use common sense, there isn't a safety warning so just lick the little guys. Although I do know some people cuddle way to much with their chickies.
> 
> Maybe we should cancel all warnings and let the tide pod eaters get thinned out and have a better next Gen.lol
> 
> Edit.. The packing slip also already has your basic care directions on the back which include supervise kiddos and wash your darn hands. It had some useful stuff as well.


Duh.....Don't you know that chicken is FINGER LICKIN' GOOD?


----------



## CLSranch

Oh my Bay. If I had a drink in on that one it would have came out somewhere. I could've peed myself.


Baymule said:


> Duh.....Don't you know that chicken is FINGER LICKIN' GOOD?


  Of course KFC didn't make it nation wide for nothing.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> there isn't a safety warning so just lick the little guys.


----------



## Alaskan

Crealcritter said:


> The biggest problem I have with masks, is I can't read people's facial expressions. To me that is very Important part of communications.


For me it isn't a trust/ are they telling  the truth issue...  it is that it feels as if you are getting very little social contact.  I feel deprived of human connection. 



CLSranch said:


> Maybe we should cancel all warnings and let the tide pod eaters get thinned out and have a better next Gen.


Yes.  Agreed...  because 
1. Horribl, terrible and tragic though it is... some kids will die from accidents.   BUT, that is better than sticking them in plastic no risk boxes.  I think society now thinks it is better to live in a box... .. and live longer... than to live a life full of experiences and interaction with the world.

With all of the liability issues now...  in boy scouts kids are not allowed to pull a wagon...  as in a regular wheeled garden cart or equivalent... until age... 12 or 14 (blanking now as to which it was).

A WAGON.  


CLSranch said:


> I also can't hear, so I read lips a lot. With a mask you can't read lips, while the mask is making it harder to hear them.


THAT is a huge issue with me.  I feel like an idiot... have no idea what people are saying...  



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Personally i dont deal well with stupid. My youngst got bit by ants  and had a mild allergic localized readtion so called dr just asking what the dosage for benadrly  was for her they refused to tell ne without  seeing her because they didnt know it was an allergic reaction. How stupid are parents now days that they cant tell that information over the phone😡 how is exposing  her  to a urgent  care clinic better then just telling me the correct dosage. Ended up asking my aunt who has her own clinic and got the info so yeah stupid people need to go.


That is frustrating.   Because yes, NO reason to take her in for something that clear cut.  But, I am sure it is one of those things where they have been sued...  so can no longer act as if parents have brains.


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. Coffee is ready and a bowl of corn flakes. Fix in’ to take a flashlight, go feed dirty birdies, bottle lambs and sheep. Got to be at slaughter place at 7, the owner is letting us come in early to pick up half steer for our DD. She’s leaving Odessa at 8:00, we’ll meet in Cisco, halfway. Then we have to hustle back for a wedding rehearsal, husband got ordained to perform the ceremony. Full day ahead. Got to battle Dallas/Fort Worth traffic coming and going. Y’all have a good day!


----------



## Mini Horses

71 here this morning    About 20 above aver.   Expect mid 80s today.   Winds are big!!  Steady 30ish.  The big fronts from south heading here....predicting severe storms.  Geesh......

Well, can only hope for best, prepare for worse.   Last group of these just skimmed me -- about a week ago.  Hope I'm that lucky this time.     Winds out there now sounds like I have big trucks reving out there.  Weird.  

Supposed to go to work.   Can hardly wait to try to feed hay in this!!!  Chores will be interesting this morning.  😁.  Gotta happen.....

Better go get some breakfast made to have with this coffee.  Been up since about 4:30 and need to add something called "food". 😋


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Good morning.
Tulip tree ( saucer magnolia) started blooming overnight.70 degrees right now winds gusting. Just in time to blow the petals away.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
on my new laptop, the other one was falling apart literally. It still works but it's nice to have a new one. Setting it up, cleaning rabbit cages. Then hauling ponies to the arena to ride. Very wet and muddy so decided against the trails.


----------



## Baymule

We stopped at Buc-ees. We are now on I-20 headed to Cisco to meet DD with two coolers of beef. Fortified by Beaver Nuggets, its health food! LOL


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee Bay.
 Mini that's one thing I don't like about our warm ups in the winter here. A south breeze yay, no no no 40-65mph gust usually followed 2-4 days later with the same coming from the other direction and dropping 40 degrees.
  Nice Tulip Grizz.


promiseacres said:


> Then hauling ponies to the arena to ride. Very wet and muddy so decided against the trails.


I need an arena. I'm scared of breaking the filly in the yard for she is likely to come out from under herself if she gets excited.
 Bay, Beaver Nuggets, is that like calf fry's or mountain oysters. Mmmm


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all. Thank you for bragging about the weather, it is in the thirties here and very muddy 
Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all lots to clean today. This weekend plan to finish building a new coop for the birds out in the front paddocks and having them away from my garden so we can plant with out them eating all my seeds.


----------



## Baymule

Beaver Nuggets are imitation popcorn made out of I don’t know what, coated with corn syrup inspired imitation Carmel, crunchy, sweet and no popcorn hulls to get stuck in your teeth. Either that or there’s a whole lot of beavers out there missing their nuggets. 

Just got home. Tired. I got to go feed horses, chickens, 4 pens of chickens.....how’d that happen? Sheep, bottle lambs, check pigs and feed dogs. BJ is taking a nap. We got wedding rehearsal at 6:30. Wedding tomorrow at 1:30, then reception. Invitation only big whoop-de-do party tomorrow night with band and the whole works. Well, the front door just slammed, it must be my A$$ dragging in. Think I’ll stuff it in my pants and go feed. Later yall


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

“Signal for Help” Is a New Tool for Abuse Victims During the Coronavirus Lockdown and Beyond
					

The Women’s Funding Network is launching a campaign today to raise awareness around the tragic spike in domestic abuse cases in the last two months.




					www.vogue.com
				



@Crealcritter is this same your talking about.


----------



## promiseacres

@CLSranch me too! until then we can pay a small fee and use this one! No complaints, everyone is friendly and early afternoon it's usually empty. We probably can haul in for 10 years on a weekly basis and still not come close to paying for one anywhere close to this nice.


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> Universal HELP ME Hand Signal​Does everyone know the universal hand signal for "*HELP ME*"?


I've noticed it on commercials recently but that's the first I heard of it.


Baymule said:


> Beaver Nuggets are imitation popcorn made out of I don’t know what,


I noticed (before my calf fry post lol) that the #1 ingredient was brown sugar if I remember right. That made it sound good to me. I've been to a few Buccee's but never had the nuggets. They don't have Buccee's here. And FYI if it's a huge gas station You can not stay the night in your camper on your way down the road. I found out after a couple of beers and sitting there long enough to almost be in bed. I backed into a FULL truck stop on the other side of the highway. Thankfully it was close.


Baymule said:


> , it must be my A$$ dragging in


 I hope you, he really had a good recital and ya'll both get some rest before the wedding tomorrow.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Slept in. Making french toast. Then DH wants to get some more  wood brought home as we went through all of this winter. Neighbors did have 5 trees cut this week and brought a bunch that needs split and stacked, so that's a good start.


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm here at a nice 57... Going to mid 70 again.  Some rains late and  tomorrow.  Looks like the southern storms are breaking up as they travel here. Good!

Grass is starting to grow and I have walked some pastures that need some TLC.  Once the old fence is replaced on another section, that will need to be next project to work.  Light disc and reseeding.  Did a few sections last year with good results.

Farms never stop.


----------



## messybun

Crealcritter said:


> Good afternoon friends on my third cup of coffee. I posted the exact same message (copy and paste) on Sufficient Self. https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/universal-help-me-hand-signal.16836/
> 
> -----------------
> Universal HELP ME Hand Signal​Does everyone know the universal hand signal for "*HELP ME*"?
> 
> Have you taught it to your childern/grand childern?
> 
> Have you shared it far and wide?
> 
> Are you prepared to call 911 without hesitation, if you see it?
> 
> Don't ignore or question the *HELP ME* hand signal, let law enforcement investigate!
> 
> Here is the link to the video https://t.me/c/1295366802/1258
> 
> *Please Please Please* teach the HELP ME hand signal to all those you know, expecially children. and *Please Please Please *share far and wide.
> 
> If you see this HELP ME hand signal, CALL 911! Let Law Enforcement Investigate. *You could save someone's life.
> 
> -----------------*



I just saw this the other day! I’ve been sharing with friends, I didn’t even think to put it on here. Thank you. 
This campaign is a bit better than the black spot. It doesn’t leave evidence on hands for one, and they don’t have to find a pen.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. We woke up after 8:00. Yesterday wore us out, then we fell asleep in our recliners. I woke up at 11:00 and we stumbled off to bed where I was wide awake. Last time I looked at the clock was 1AM, then my phone went off with some sort of mass texting from a number I didn't recognize and I deleted it. Wide awake again. Carson barked like a lunatic, but the other dogs were silent, so I knew he was just being an idiot, but I didn't want to get out of bed to go tell him to HUSH. Taking my sweet time getting going this morning. All I have on my list is animal chores and being at the wedding venue at 12:30. 70%chance of rain, hope it holds off until after the wedding or we'll all be crowded under a former goat shed. Gotta love it.


----------



## messybun

Crealcritter said:


> Awesome keep sharing and teaching it. Do you have a better link to the video?. I'm getting reports that not many have installed the telegram app.
> 
> I taught my two granddaughters how to us the HELP ME hand signal yesterday.
> 
> First I was teacher Paw Paw, then I was a pretend Bad Man Paw Paw. Their mom was the good person, who saw the HELP ME hand signal and called 911.
> 
> Within 15 minutes both my 4 and 6 year old granddaughters had it down pat



I’m afraid I don’t have a better one. I’ve been using emojis though. 
✋ 🤜 is the best I could come up with.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Because yes, NO reason to take her in for something that clear cut. But, I am sure it is one of those things where they have been sued


Yep. JF do you have a benadryl pen? It is topical, I can't imagine there is a dosage, just roll some on the ant bites.



Baymule said:


> Got to battle Dallas/Fort Worth traffic coming and going.


Better you than me!!



promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> on my new laptop, the other one was falling apart literally.


Maybe it wouldn't if you didn't put your coffee on it 



Baymule said:


> Fortified by Beaver Nuggets, its health food!


Must be, brown sugar, flour and corn syrup, in that order. What could be healthier?



Crealcritter said:


> Here is the link to the video https://t.me/c/1295366802/1258


Can't see it



Crealcritter said:


> Yes


Good, see above 

I've not heard of that either but it is a good idea. I gather there are plenty of people in bad home situations that have no way to tell anyone given the Covid isolation.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Today church then I want to get the new cages organized. I made a scale drawing?  But with scaled cages on contruction paper cages I could move until I was happy I was using all the cages I could. We are going to remove the chicken nest boxes. And will have about 55 holes, from about 30. We'll see how far I get without DH to help he has a Nascar race he wants to watch. Oh and our maiden almost 3 year old doe finally had kits!!!!!!!
We cut and moved firewood yesterday, well the boys did all day. Girls and I had an Easter egg hunt and running after feed in the morning, then helped. Two of my trailer tires need new valves... so need to get those off and taken care of. So no riding lesson this week, and may just have to use the pick up to get hay.


----------



## Baymule

Kits! How many?
Thanks for the coffee, it is needed this morning! Our friends wedding was real nice and everyone loved my husband as the minister. He injected humor, making fun of the groom and everyone got a good laugh. Then the reception , catered by a BBQ restaurant and lots more fun. Then there was a band at the BBQ restaurant and music venue at 8PM. We have eaten there during the day, hadn’t been there at night, much less when there was a band, and that place was packed. The groom was drunk and the bride was exhausted. We left around 9:30, we just aren’t party animals.






Our customers that buy a pig every year, along with 25 Cornish Cross, eggs and vegetables, are bringing their new neighbors over this afternoon so their two little girls can feed the bottle lambs. Their new neighbors are interested in buying chicken, eggs and vegetables from us. So they can see the chickens in the chicken tractor and the new chicks on the porch, meet the pigs, sheep, dogs and horses. We have had fun sharing the bottle lambs with kids and their parents.

Going for more coffee......


----------



## Mini Horses

Love the wedding went well!   😍They were able to do it even with all the "restrictions" this year.  Years back, when DS married, we had an outdoor wedding at our farm.  A pig picking was the eating!  Huge tent for that....lot of fun.

Coffee is sure welcome this morning.   Slept poorly with thunder rumbling midnight until.....now the rain has joined!   It's supposed to be drenching this morning, slack off, then become more t-storms late day.  So far, it's happening!  ☹️.  Yep, heavy rain and BIG thunder, now  A LOT OF lightening!   TV signals blinking and I'm surprised Dish is still working for net!    I see mud in my day. 😲. Wet and annoying day.


@promiseacres  congrats on the doe who finally became a mom!   Hope she does well with them!   Saw the pics on other thread.


----------



## Baymule

I forgot, the owners of the wedding venue are interested in buying chicken! Maybe another customer!


----------



## thistlebloom

Mornin' everyone! Thanks for the hot coffee, I'm glad it's Sunday and might rain, so a good reason to rest. Work is going great guns, snow is gone, tons of yard work needs doing, I've been so busy haven't had time for sitting and reading... miss y'all!
I did chuck all my responsibilities yesterday and took a long ride on my girl. She was amped and wanted to move out so we did a lot of trail loping. Fun stuff.
 I'm trying to figure out a workable schedule that will allow 5 rides a week +plus work+ getting everything around here under control. Where all that energy is going to come from I have no idea, because because the sched I came up with only gives me 4.5 hours of sleep, haha.
Have a great day people!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee. Going to be a warm day after a cold front came in yesterday afternoon. Glad the wedding went well without rain Bay. I lost a few chicks yesterday in the brooder after opening the door and turning off the heat lamp. The high was barely past 70 and a cold north wind by 5. Ahh. I may have to incubate a few after these get big enough to go to the coop.
 It should dry up enough this week to flatten out some of the ruts and move the piles of hay and manure from where I've been feeding round bales all winter.


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to a wet thundering rain this morning, on the western side of the state from @Mini Horses .  Been some rain off and on, and they are saying we are going to have windy conditions later... showers off and on too for most of the afternoon. 
We had a bunch of cows out and somehow the gate was open about 4 ft.    I think we are going to have to start putting padlocks on everything as there is no reason that gate would just come open... the chain didn't come off by its self.  And the cows are wanting green grass on top of it.  There were 10-15 out, by the time I got the message and got up here, DS had taken a roll of hay in the field, then called the cows.... in my yard, the Christmas tree lot and one on the dirt road, and they all followed him and the truck right back in the field.  Thank goodness....our cows know and like our trucks and follow instead of running everywhere.

I had a tough night sleeping, knees were really telling me that the nearly 5 hours was just too much.  


Last few days have been upper 70's days, nights in the 50's.  Today in the 60's then supposed to drop with 40's and nights in the 20's for the end of the week... It is still too early for these warm temps even though they are nice.


----------



## farmerjan

Great that the wedding went well.... I had to smile at her very nice "formal" dress and him in jeans and work type boots....and your DH in "minister casual"  .....🙃.   Nice little spot for it, liked the water in the background too.
More customers... you will be raising another batch of cornish.... sure wish there was a way to share the "left behinds" with you... the one farm said the chickens will be going out in about 10 days... he will call me.... time to start over again I guess.

Wanted to ask if anyone has ever used "tart cherry" supplement for immune system but also for pain?  Couple of guys talking about it on the one cattle forum.  Going to try it... what can it hurt????  Just wondered if anyone else has used it.


----------



## Baymule

The bride had on a beautiful dress and was barefoot. LOL 

I wish I had a left behind connection around here!

You can buy cherry juice, it’s pretty good. My mom used cherries in a can, then drank the juice. It acts as a anti inflammatory on arthritis.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

@farmerjan I think it was blackberry juice my Dad used to buy at the GNC. Back pain and arthritis. Tart cherry probably have the same effect. He also taped pennies on his back where it hurt the most. Said it was like using a copper bracelet and thought he got relief.
I agree with you about the weather too warm too early. It shouldn't be 71 in March. I'm  not impressed with the coming storm tonight either.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain this AM was hard but, cell passed fairly quickly.  Calmed and now real windy.  Hope no more rain but wouldn't be surprised.   Supposed to be sunny and warm tomorrow and Tue ... More rain Wed, poss Thur.    Don't want to complain, better than cold.  👍


----------



## caprines.n.me

farmerjan said:


> Wanted to ask if anyone has ever used "tart cherry" supplement for immune system but also for pain?


I've heard of folks who used tart cherry for gout.  Mebbe it'd work for other pain.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the feedback on the juices for the arthritis and gout and pain.  Going to try it, nothing to lose.  

Wind blowing here pretty hard.  Got a downpour late afternoon, then cleared off for a bit.  Then saw on the radar we would be getting another line from about 9:30 - midnight then gone but still windy.  It was raining pretty hard a few minutes ago and you can hear the wind.... 

Decent and sunny the next couple of days, possible rain/front coming through Wed and then COLDER  40's  days and 20's at night..... then moderating again into more normal of 50-60's days.  Typical spring....


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> Going to try it, nothing to lose.


Right about that. It's just another juice if it doesn't work. Which another flavor is also good. Well depending on how you like it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got some of the cages in. Can fit in 9 more holes if we take out the chicken nest boxes... need to decide if that is necessary. went from 30 holes to 55.  @Baymule I think you asked about how many kits my older doe had, she had 5 kits. Which is fine, In the past my Velveteen lops averaged 8 kits, so far this year it's 4...not sure why.  But all except one has been raising them very well. One young doe weaned them around 3/4 weeks, we lost one and fostered one that needed extras and just pulled the two left. The older doe has done great so far, she tends to like to sleep in the box so she has a smaller box. And I haven't caught her just lounging in there. Her 5 are very active and had bellies.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I’m glad your old doe had such a nice litter and is being a good mom. That makes it all worthwhile. Nice score on the rabbit cages.

39 degrees this morning, high of 74 today and sunny. Storms came through Saturday night. A woman died when a tree fell on her home, two more were injured. Tornadoes touched down and did a lot of damage south of us. Another storm coming tonight. They are showing damage on the news now.

Going to be a beautiful day today. We will be digging out clumps of fescue out of the garden. Garden was tilled first of February, needs tilling again, the luxuriant fescue clumps will bog down the tiller, so will dig them up. I take wagon loads to the sheep and pigs. Weeds I don’t want to see again go on the burn pile.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Congrats PA for the boxes and the babies and thanks for the coffee. I saw our storms come from your way Bay but didn't know they were that bad. We are no stranger to tornadoes.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> I'm trying to figure out a workable schedule that will allow 5 rides a week +plus work+ getting everything around here under control.


Train her to pull a trailer of work tools and ride her to the jobs?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Have to run errands  midwife came over got that appointment  done baby sounds healthy so yay. Will be getting blood work back. DD1 birthday is today she requested tacos for dinner the one thing i dont have on hand is ground meat as we recently ran out so off to the  store we go.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Coffee is ready. Yesterday we got a huge lightening killed oak tree cut town. It will provide a year's worth of firewood for our friend, plus we are paying him to cut it down, cut it up and haul it away. He had to cut away quite a few large heavy branches so it would fall in the right direction. And we have another lightening struck tree right next to a fence and gate that he is taking down. We have piles of used tin piled under that tree that we have to move out of the way. Both trees are in touchy places, taking them down is above our pay grade. LOL He is very good at making trees fall where he wants them and has taken down dead and dying trees for us around the barn. He is coming after work and will finish up on Friday. It will be good to get these two trees down so that they do not fall over some day and crush fences and the carport. That is our assignment this week. 

Supposed to rain today and tomorrow, then sunshine returns, We have lots to do, garden needs work, horse barn and sheep barn needs cleaning out, need to disc pipeline and get it ready to sow grass seed. Need to sort out some ewes to take to auction on Saturday.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks@Baymule! 
Warmer this morning. Yesterday afternoon was lovely 60s. Got in the garden and cleaned up a bit, worked some of the ponies, then helped DH pull two of my trailer tires, they need new valve stems. 
Horse chiropractoris coming this morning. School and speech. Might stop at the library, we'll see. My Dad wanted to come visit too. So a busy day.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee.


Baymule said:


> It will provide a year's worth of firewood for our friend, plus we are paying him to cut it down, cut it up and haul it away


I wish we lived closer together. I've been cutting down a friends place for future drive and shop area for free. Need to go over there today and get another rick (all that fits on the little trailer) before he has the dozer come in. He said it'll be about a month. Cut the dead stuff up about 6wks ago for this years fire wood and saving the rest for next years. That and the neighbors the other year is the only place's I have to cut. So I've been doing it for free.
 I also have gone out in the neighbors pasture to cut up old dead tree's for ready burning just to have wood.
  Got a little ground work done on the filly yesterday. Doing some plowing with her before getting in the saddle again, since I don't have a round pen.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> since I don't have a round pen


You should make one!

They sure are handy.


----------



## Baymule

He does so much for us, it wouldn’t be right to expect it for free. He and a friend of his built our 36’x36’ horse barn. He built the lean to roof off the side of our portable building for a sheep barn. He has cut down quite a few trees that were too risky for us. We get out the ropes and tractor and help. We follow his directions, he’s much better at it than we are. He’s also VERY reasonable.

@CLSranch got any pictures of your filly?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and buttered toast. Got a little rain last night.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Cool this morning. Checked bunnies already, all were fine. More bunnies due this week and next week too. 
The horse chiropractor made it out. The pony's back was out in several places. Will see how he feels early next week, he was still sore/sensitive last evening but better.  May need xrays... we'll see.  Had ds' qh checked as but she was good. Good to know she didn't need adjusted.  
Got two of my trailer tires at a shop, they needed new valves.  Going after hay on Friday so would be nice to have my trailer good to go again.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe that will help the pony and he won't be such a stinker. Stands to reason that if he hurts that he would act out.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee Bay. Good that you got your horse's back straightened out PA. You've been on a role the past few days CrealC.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch got any pictures of your filly?


Will get some up later. May have the wife hook up her whatever she has that came off her camera. She has some better pics than I do.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the coffee Bay, really needed it after breaking the ice in water buckets this morning. 
Going to jump my boy today for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oatmeal for breakfast with toast. My first cup of coffee  for a few days. Pretty tasty this morning.
Gonna milk in a minute. Also need to hit the feed store and po box. Still havent planted dh made the kids present before my coop such betrayal lol.  He hasnt finished the play ground but they have a slide and ladder and they happy lol.  Going to be a long day need to clean house and get school done as well. Atleast i cant claim boredum lol


----------



## CLSranch

The palomino is a full brother 1yr old stud colt.
I guess I've never taken a picture of her saddled.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> The horse chiropractor made it out. The pony's back was out in several places. Will see how he feels early next week,


The Caspian I had, NEVER learned...  a nice warm spell would show up... and he would have to dance about ...  so almost every spring he would dance about on an ice patch, slip  and pull something. 

Silly boy.

Luckily there is a horse lady in town that I would pay to come up and work on him.

She did a great job of getting him sorted.


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> Nice looking hay burners


Unfortantly that's about all they are. I've got to get one tuned up to gather cattle next week because I can't remember the last time she's been rode for more than minute.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
We got a dusting of snow.  heat lamp is on for the bunnies.
Co op day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain!!  Way, way more than our share!   It poured.   Heavy winds will continue all day.  Seems it may rain more later today..     haven't even gone out this morning...need to.   Gonna have my coffee first, I need it.   The storms woke me a few times.  Looking out the window, I see a couple things in field next door.  Likely my  things blown over.   Probably will be an interesting walk about!

Yeah, gonna need coffee!!!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee PA. Dry here but a light frost this morning. Got to help the neighbors burn a ranch this aftenoon.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, it sure is good. After several nights of no sleep and waking  up at 3 AM, we took OTC sleeping pills (the same thing as benedryl) and we got 9 1/2 hours of hard, exhausted sleep.

@CLSranch both the filly and colt are pretty nice looking horses. I like a buckskin color. Have fun sorting cattle, or at least have that feeling of a job well done.

Our Sheba, Anatolian female is missing. She disappeared yesterday. We went to town and she was gone when we came back. We have searched everywhere, called neighbors, put notices on Craigslist, a local swap shop and our daughter copied the notice and pictures and put it on PawBoost Alert, an AP that posts in your county on all the social media outlets. The only response I've gotten, besides from concerned friends, was 2 scammers who wanted to send me a safety code, and me send it back to prove Im a real person. Then of course, that would allow them to hack whatever device I am on. Friends are posting on their FB.  I sent my information to the county animal patrol also. Today we are going to put up flyers. We penned all the dogs last night and left the gate open. Nothing. She has vanished. We are devastated.


----------



## Bruce

I can't come up with enough words to say how sorry I am Bay. I sure hope she turns up soon.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning y'all. Dry here today thankfully. Going to get my old fitting stand listed for sale, do school, and help at a friend's rescue today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, no!  Dog gone....not like Sheba.  Hope she turns up safe, soon.   So sad.

Read on another post your DD being considered for a job in OKLAHOMA...?! What?  Doesn't she know you don't want to move there???????   

Your life is being impacted badly this week.


----------



## Baymule

SHE CAME BACK!!! When BJ let the dogs out this morning, Trip went straight to the portable building and alerted me that she was there. I called BJ and he came running. We dug a little and she came out. I know she wasn't there yesterday because I looked multiple times and neither Trip or Carson told me where she was. They always tell on each other. When Trip has jumped the fence and taken off, Carson has come to the porch to peer through the window to tell me something was amiss. I ask him Where's Trip and he will run to where Trip got out. I can ask the dogs, where is ?? and they will look or go in that direction. 

We are so relieved. We penned the dogs last night and left the gate open. She found her way home and we couldn't be happier. Now to figure out just how she got out........ can't let this happen again. 

Yes @Mini Horses my life is impacted this week. DD has a deep desire for us to join them on some kind of family compound. I really don't want to leave east Texas. sigh....

And then there is this splinter that is driven all the way under my fingernail that I can't get out. I'm outting drawing salve on it, but the darned thing isn't reading the drawing instructions. Ouch.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Our Sheba, Anatolian female is missing.


So glad to hear she came back!!!

And dang, leave Texas?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh my goodness  that's  the best news ever  Bay   ....so so happy for you


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  so very glad for you that she came back.  Cannot imagine her leaving like that.... she has never shown any reason to be wanting out before that you have mentioned.... something scared her maybe????  I am so relieved that she came back for you and was smart enough to know where home is.....maybe someone tried to take her????? and she got loose.... she is still young enough that maybe she wasn't as much of a "guard dog" or aggressive to someone trying to lure her away?????

I know that you love your grands to death and would do most anything for them.  BUT,  DD and DSIL might change jobs several more times and you really do  not want to be changing "homesteads"  every couple of years.  I think the idea to settle on/at the property that your son owns might be a smarter move.... but only you can know.  And with the craziness in the current government, all the things that are getting passed and the things they are talking about.... your DD or DSIL, or both, may not have jobs 5 yrs down the road.  It may be that your "way of life",  your  abilities, and the network you have of people to buy some products.... may be what feeds all of you down the road....


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan dont think that that hasn’t been on my mind. If we go into a depression, there will most certainly be a large reduction of college students. I’m not comfortable hanging my hat on a big chunk of land and building a house, only to lose it because one of them loses a job. You know me well, I’m not about to risk it all. I’ve always had a take the risk, jump in the deep end, kind of attitude, but I’ve always had the wherewithal and time to recoup losses. This isn’t a loss that I’m willing to chance. DD says she wants to stay there, but really, who knows?

Yes we are so relieved to have Sheba back. She is utterly exhausted. BJ is eating Ritz crackers and all she can manage is to raise her head, roll her eyes back in her head and lay her head back down. I’m gonna get som more crackers for her. LOL


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm so glad she is back @Baymule ! 

For the splinter have you tried soaking your hand in an epsom salt bath? That sometimes helps.


----------



## Baymule

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I'm so glad she is back @Baymule !
> 
> For the splinter have you tried soaking your hand in an epsom salt bath? That sometimes helps.


Hey thanks, I’ll try the Epsom salts. I’ve put the drawing salve on it several times today. That splinter is way up under my finger nail.


----------



## Baymule

Crealcritter said:


> What's this ^^^ *SMART* ^^^ that's what it is.
> 
> I Love the USA and all but it's with a heavy heart I have to say, now is the time to hunker down.
> 
> There is a season for reaping and for sowing. Now is the time to reap what you have sown.
> 
> It should be an obvious decision when a freaking 2x4-8' is over $6.00 each. Just image the cost of building a new house, right now...
> 
> I wasn't going to say anything to you Bay about moving and all. Because I already know your one of the sharpest tacks in the box.


2x4s are SIX DOLLARS? It’s been a couple years since I bought any lumber. I scrap things anyway. A friend of a friend tore down their chicken coop and was going to burn it. Our friend called me and of course I said I wanted it. So I have this lovely pile of lumber waiting on me to get in high gear and build my new coop. LOL LOL 

Look up cordwood homes. That’s what I want. God provides. A neighbor and friend just bought a saw mill, we have pine trees.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

If you think the 2x4s are pricey, check out the cost of plywood or osb. We picked a bad time to be repairing our house.


----------



## Baymule

And just WHY is lumber so high? Oh wait, I know! COVID. Blame everything on Covid.  Vaccinate the trees.


----------



## Baymule

OSB. OhSh!tBoard.


----------



## Baymule

Creal did you look up cordwood homes?


----------



## Baymule

What I am studying says to use soft wood because the air cells are larger. The dense oak wood will swell and shrink to the wet/dry weather, causing cracks in the mortar if shrinking and busting the mortar if swelling. 

I want to build a post and beam frame with cordwood infill. I figure 2 years dry time.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning , Happy Good Friday 
Coffee is on. High 46, but better than yesterday which was mid 30s and windy and snow flurries. Currently 19. 
Have a couple more does that should have their kits today/tomorrow. One I suspect lost her kits, one has been nesting for 2 weeks. Then we have 4 due next week.

Are you guys trying to depress me with all this talk of insane building material  prices??  Oh well, we'll figure it out.


----------



## Mini Horses

PA those crazy high prices will be hard to swallow for your refurbishing!  At least it's not frame up!   I'm like Bay, use and reuse for things that you can.  It's scary to walk into a store now to shop.

We're cooler here today with north winds....not as bad as they thought.  I'm bordering some areas with low 30s but actually 43 on my porch!   Cruel weather impact after 70- 80 most all last week.  Just not nice!     Of course I'm not planting yet but would be concerned for those who did....hustle to cover tender plant starts.

SO GLAD that Sheba is home!!!  Being so tired, you wonder where she was,  travel to get home, etc.   Strange she'd be out of fence and leaving her buddies!  Makes me wonder if she was picked up and escaped.   Well never know!    Just glad she's back and ok!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Going to work the sheep today. Separate the ram lambs, separate the ewes that go to auction tomorrow. Russell will be back today to finish cutting up the old oak tree that was lightening struck last summer. I've got to move another pile of tin from under the pathway of where he's going to fell the lightening struck pine tree. It's still living, despite getting frozen during Snowmeggedon and is putting out new green growth. But it is damaged and close enough to fall on the diesel tank and carport. At some point, it may die from it's injury and I want it down. Busy day.

@Crealcritter I haven't decided on mortar type. I'm open for suggestions. The most popular seems to be a mix of portland cement, sand and sawdust, then lime putty and even cob. Cob would melt away, plus bees would burrow into it to lay their eggs. Got any other suggestions? I want to build a house that will stand 200 years or longer. My plans rotating around in my head include a porch all the way around it, to protect the cordwood infill. I'm going to start collecting bottles to make bottle logs too. I know nothing about mortar and welcome any light you can shed on it.


----------



## Show Sebright

I need coffee this morning....  
my chickens need so much attention. One of my girls yell until I come out to them at 6 in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

@Show Sebright   she has you well trained!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

April 2nd, it's 34 degrees, passing clouds with flurries, winds blowing 10 to 20. 
Last week I was outside in a t-shirt. Unwrapped all the rabbit hutches. There was ice in the water bowels this morning.


----------



## messybun

It’s 39 degrees right now! 
I went to the dump two days ago, someone was tossing a whole flat trailer full of pallets and scrap wood!!! I almost grabbed some but there is a strict no scavenging policy and a few of the workers were watching very closely. I almost wish I could have paid him to dump it at my house lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sleep is needed. The kids have a cold and turns out i do now as well and so does dh. There go Easter plans but thats okay. We atleast watch church service and hang out here at the house ill boil eggs and let the kids dye them. Then we can hid them maybe... will be avoiding outside cause the party we were invited to is next door bouncy house,  pinata and ect. Maybe play board games as well. Oh well and baymule and creal i am stocking  your log house conveesation.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes the lumber prices are way out of range for anything except totally absolute neccessity..... NOT the time to be building....
I also try to check out the dumpster and get out anything I think I can use....all the time looking.

I don't know all the reasons, covid being one with the backups, but the cost of getting things cut, hauled etc, is continuing to go up.  

DS is looking at building a hay barn.... been collecting timbers, all sorts of stuff.  Sheet metal roofing has gone from 2.25 a linear foot to over 3.25 and the one place quoted him a price good until April 10th.  He found one place he has dealt with and the price was 2.50 good until today.... we stopped there on the way from the dr to the stockyard on Wed.... price was good for 2 days, until today.... we talked about it and he was going to order what he needs for the roof at the quoted price... it will be twice that by the time he even thinks about getting it built.  

Yeah, OSB is what @Crealcritter  quoted.... 3/4 plywood is like 70 a sheet.


----------



## Alaskan

messybun said:


> It’s 39 degrees right now!
> I went to the dump two days ago, someone was tossing a whole flat trailer full of pallets and scrap wood!!! I almost grabbed some but there is a strict no scavenging policy and a few of the workers were watching very closely. I almost wish I could have paid him to dump it at my house lol.


That is so wrong!!!!!      

(The no scrounge policy)

Scrounging is the BEST way to "save the planet ".


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I'm bordering some areas with low 30s but actually 43 on my porch! Cruel weather impact after 70- 80 most all last week.


Crazy temperature shift. 

Where I live, swings like that never happen.

Which is why I still have over 4 feet of snow...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> Crazy temperature shift.
> 
> Where I live, swings like that never happen.
> 
> Which is why I still have over 4 feet of snow...


Wait, you seriously don't have those? It isn't abnormal for us to have 40+ degree temp shifts. It is 70 here today which is nice, but I know we aren't done with snow for the year.


----------



## rachels.haven

@Poka_Doodle , I think it's an ocean thing. The ocean is nature's geothermal regulator.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes...ocean does help us.  However, after I went outside, stepped off the porch and had no more wind block from the garage at that end -- WOW!   Wind chill in full force.  Then, checking water troughs, layer of ice on most.   Also found new twin goat kids.  Hershey had gone into the barn, warmer with no wind!    They were dry, up and nursing.  2 more black boys.   I swear, 16 and 13 black kids.

Fed everyone and went to work.  Things were under control.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> And dang, leave Texas?


Who would do such a thing ????



farmerjan said:


> BUT, DD and DSIL might change jobs several more times and you really do not want to be changing "homesteads" every couple of years.


That was my first thought.



Baymule said:


> I want to build a post and beam frame with cordwood infill


If an 8' 2x4 is $10, how much would a 30' 8x10 or 10x12 cost????
Post and beam or timber frame?



Baymule said:


> I know nothing about mortar and welcome any light you can shed on it.


What I do know is if you have an old foundation with lime cement you MUST not do repairs with Portland cement, they shrink and expand at different rates. Care to look at my foundation? 



messybun said:


> and a few of the workers were watching very closely. I almost wish I could have paid him to dump it at my house lol.


I bet he would have, free dump! And how much you wanna bet the workers scrounge the good wood after closing?


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wait, you seriously don't have those? It isn't abnormal for us to have 40+ degree temp shifts. It is 70 here today which is nice, but I know we aren't done with snow for the year.


Never.


Today our high is 30, our low is 28.

But, I just checked the weather,  super big temp swing is predicted on Monday. Yep, a low of 19 then all of the way up to 31 for the max.


----------



## Alaskan

rachels.haven said:


> @Poka_Doodle , I think it's an ocean thing. The ocean is nature's geothermal regulator.


Yep... ocean. 

And we get warm water...  comes to us straight from Japan.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce we have pine trees. A friend just bought a sawmill!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> And we get warm water... comes to us straight from Japan.


Hopefully no longer radioactive


----------



## Simpleterrier

Just a pic I snapped at a local chain store today it will make u cry


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. Breakfast will be at the auction barn, order what you want. LOL We loaded sheep last night, 6 ewes, 1 has twin ram lambs, 1 has a ewe lamb, and a 3 month old ewe lamb. 10 total. When we come back, we’ll wean off the ram lambs and maybe ewe lambs.
Here goes. Culling the flock, half my ewes, the barn suddenly looks so empty. The ewe lambs I’m keeping are 10 times better than the ones I’m selling. The culls all have names, I raised them, but they have to go.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Sometimes the barn looks better half empty @Baymule off to the scrap yard this morning it has turned into an almost weekly thing to haul a load in

Did u make enough coffee so I can fill my thermose?


----------



## Baymule

Heck yeah, got cream and sugar out for you too, if you like! LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Simpleterrier said:


> Sometimes the barn looks better half empty @Baymule off to the scrap yard this morning it has turned into an almost weekly thing to haul a load in
> 
> Did u make enough coffee so I can fill my thermose?


I did! I made an entire pot for you!  We should be taking a load of scrap in every week, DH keeps hoping prices come up. 
 Got a load of hay yesterday, need to unload it this morning, clean rabbit cages too. Maybe go to the farm to do some clean up of the trim and the lathe. Still waiting on a doe to have her kits... I can feel them, day 32... they are making me wait extra days this year.   At some point I need to grade kids', didn't get to it yesterday.

@Bay those decisions are hard but sometimes necessary.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here's one for ya Bay!    It's always hard the first time.   But you have a plan.

I have a couple doe kids I'll keep to watch grow out, then decide.   Have some 1-2 yr olds who will go this year.   For me, just cutting back some dairy to make room for meat type.   Will always keep a couple to milk, I think...🤔🙄... well, for a while.

It's chilly again this morning.    Not bad except I was really getting comfy with 70s each day!  Dirty trick to dial back...but they say we will be back to area norms of 60-70 starting Monday.  That's good news!

Did a rear end tour of the girls as they ate morning hay yesterday.  Looks like a couple are getting close to kidding.   Didn't "expect" these April ones.... had March and planned May...Guess I missed something out there, or marking it down. . Oh well, hay money is welcome.  Fill the trailer with goats, bring home a check.  Pays to feed these guilty pleasures.  Part of livestock farming.

Coming week will be perfect for working a garden up!!!!  Hope I can do that.  And fence some.   Can't do either well with the heavy winds we've been having.  Maybe it will slack up.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Bay I'm glad your pup came back and I think I'd rather have someone hit in the head that get a splinter that far under my nail.


Alaskan said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> Today our high is 30, our low is 28.
> 
> But, I just checked the weather,  super big temp swing is predicted on Monday. Yep, a low of 19 then all of the way up to 31 for the max.


Yesterday 34-68. 70's coming and up to 80 next week.


Mini Horses said:


> Coming week will be perfect for working a garden up!!!! Hope I can do that. And fence some.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@promiseacres  your waiting for scrap to go up it is triple what it was 6 months ago. I have to haul almost weekly some times two loads a week to keep up. 

Thanks @Baymule  I only take cream no sugar or black or how ever it is when it is in front of me it don't really matter life's to short just enjoy any coffee


----------



## Baymule

We’re back. Sale went well, I probably got enough to buy 3 quality registered ewes. LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

T


Baymule said:


> We’re back. Sale went well, I probably got enough to buy 3 quality registered ewes. LOL


That's  fantastic, now it's  time for ewe shopping   congratulations  on a  great day at the sale barn


----------



## Niele da Kine

What kind are ewe gonna get?  I'd wanted some of those really cute miniature Cheviots, but Covid kept the state vet from meeting the planes to inspect critters last year so no mini-Chevs for me.  (Sigh!)  We did get two Clun Forest sheeps, they're really nice but not tiny.  They'll be getting their first haircut soon although that's pretty low on the project list.

Coffee is good!  I may put a line of it up by the back fence, it just got fenced about a week ago and there's space for some sort of hedge.  I did plant beans on the fence, but that's just until whatever is gonna be a hedge there is figured out.





Stretching fence yet again.  I'd thought I'd finished fencing but then an excavator came through and cleared out the driveway area and cleared the fenceline.  While it's clear, it's a great time to add fence since getting rid of twelve foot tall grasses is harder than fencing so may as well fence before it grows back.




There's about fifty feet of sunny area along that fence on the right side of the picture which may be a good spot for some coffee.

That tall skinny tree in the shaded area is already a coffee tree (there had been a line of coffee trees along there before the excavator arrived), although most times they're kept pruned to less than shoulder high so it's easier to pick the coffee.  There's a whole bunch of seedlings under it, so I can just relocate them along the fence and keep them pruned short.  They'll be a nicer hedge if they were pruned short and easier to pick.

Or a mamaki hedge.  That's a shrub that's made into a tea around here and it's a pretty tasty tea.  Also it's a food source for the Kamehameha butterfly which is a local butterfly around here.  Or, I could just put in tea (camellia sinensis).  That makes a nicer hedge than coffee and is easier to pick and process.  Processed one way, it's green tea, processed another way, it's black tea.  Same plant, though.

So, that's why there's beans there now.  Until some sort of decision is made as to what to plant, beans are a good choice.  They're 'Good Mother Stallard' beans which is one of my favorite soup beans and as a soup bean I won't need to pick them until they're mature.

So, coffee, tea or what?


----------



## Baymule

I’m going to get registered Katahdin hair sheep.
Plant coffee or tea? I’d go for tea.


----------



## Alaskan

I


Niele da Kine said:


> What kind are ewe gonna get?  I'd wanted some of those really cute miniature Cheviots, but Covid kept the state vet from meeting the planes to inspect critters last year so no mini-Chevs for me.  (Sigh!)  We did get two Clun Forest sheeps, they're really nice but not tiny.  They'll be getting their first haircut soon although that's pretty low on the project list.
> 
> Coffee is good!  I may put a line of it up by the back fence, it just got fenced about a week ago and there's space for some sort of hedge.  I did plant beans on the fence, but that's just until whatever is gonna be a hedge there is figured out.
> 
> View attachment 83739
> Stretching fence yet again.  I'd thought I'd finished fencing but then an excavator came through and cleared out the driveway area and cleared the fenceline.  While it's clear, it's a great time to add fence since getting rid of twelve foot tall grasses is harder than fencing so may as well fence before it grows back.
> 
> View attachment 83740
> There's about fifty feet of sunny area along that fence on the right side of the picture which may be a good spot for some coffee.
> 
> That tall skinny tree in the shaded area is already a coffee tree (there had been a line of coffee trees along there before the excavator arrived), although most times they're kept pruned to less than shoulder high so it's easier to pick the coffee.  There's a whole bunch of seedlings under it, so I can just relocate them along the fence and keep them pruned short.  They'll be a nicer hedge if they were pruned short and easier to pick.
> 
> Or a mamaki hedge.  That's a shrub that's made into a tea around here and it's a pretty tasty tea.  Also it's a food source for the Kamehameha butterfly which is a local butterfly around here.  Or, I could just put in tea (camellia sinensis).  That makes a nicer hedge than coffee and is easier to pick and process.  Processed one way, it's green tea, processed another way, it's black tea.  Same plant, though.
> 
> So, that's why there's beans there now.  Until some sort of decision is made as to what to plant, beans are a good choice.  They're 'Good Mother Stallard' beans which is one of my favorite soup beans and as a soup bean I won't need to pick them until they're mature.
> 
> So, coffee, tea or what?


 Would go with tea...the mamaki hedge,, because i love growing butterflies.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad the sale went good for you @Baymule .  It will help with the feed bill as well as stretch out the grass that you are growing too....did you keep the 2 bottle lambs????

Scrap metal here has been way up compared to last year.  DS hauled 5,  20 ft trailer loads last month.  Several old trucks/frames,  washing machines,  some old culverts, old crappy fence and wire.... an old freezer and a fridge.... you name it he has loaded it and hauled it.  Was getting like 7.50/100 lbs and it was down in the 2.00/100 last year.  He has been cleaning up at the farm and gotten several hundred lbs of stuff from work they were going to put in the dumpsters there.... he is trying to help pay for the hay shed he is going to build.....and clean things up....
Saw a guy with 2 trucks, and other stuff in the beds of them just last week and I know they were headed for the scrap yard.... Best prices we have seen in years.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Can the Katahdin hair be used to make things like carpets? 

Since we already have some coffee along the other fence, I may put in the tea.  Maybe a mix of 'regular' tea and the mamaki tea.   Maybe more flowers for more butterflies, too.  The Kamehameha butterfly likes the mamaki, I've heard the monarchs like the crownflower.  Although, crownflower isn't a tea plant.  Hmm, maybe a tea & butterfly garden?  Well, a tea and butterfly hedge, anyway?


----------



## Alaskan

Back when I lived where it was warm...

My garden was only plants for butterflies, hummingbirds, and other birds.  The only exception was a single heritage rose bush.

Ah.... I did have a bunch of house orchids...  but you just can't beat a plant that has flowers that last over a month,  and those were mostly inside.

I had some vegetables in pots on the deck.

Ok... so I guess more than the one exception.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.
Happy Easter!
6 more kits, litter number 9. Photos on my farm thread. More does are nesting, a few more days for them.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, it’s good this morning. We were invited to our daughter’s for the weekend for Easter, but with 90+ Cornish Cross chicks at the moment, we can’t be gone. She has to come here in April for work on her Doctorate and will bring the girls, so we’ll get to see them.

@farmerjan yes, we kept the bottle lambs. Panda has been banded, he will become a companion for Ringo. Tiny may make size and if so, will join the flock. For such a pragmatic, tough ok’ gal, I sure can be a softie. LOL From now on, if I wind up with bottle lambs, I’ll feed them about a week, then take them to auction. We’ve watched people pay $40 to $130 for bottle babies, a few of which were not doing so good. I think we’d come out better cutting our losses and not dump $$$$$ in them, buying more in milk than they will ever be worth. It’s been fun, we fell in love with them, their personalities are precious and charming, and we have learned.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Easter to all!   

Cool this morning but sunshine and warming.   No young ones here, so no egg coloring. But cooking a ham which I'll share with DD and DGD.  Ham sandwiches for work this week.   

Today is my youngest's Bday.....she's 51….geesh!   🙄


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee.
As far as tea or coffee to be planted, I'd go with the one I'm most likely to process/use.


Mini Horses said:


> But cooking a ham which I'll share with DD and DGD. Ham sandwiches for work this week.


Mmmmmmmmmmm. Fresh ham. I love  😍  some fresh ham. I did my first one last thanksgiving. It was great the whole week through.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:


> And just WHY is lumber so high? Oh wait, I know! COVID. Blame everything on Covid.  Vaccinate the trees.


Covid is_ part _of the problem, in that it caused a reduction in production at American lumber mills (some by necessity, some by design). The other part is huge tariffs slapped on imported lumber by the previous administration (this is how we keep America great, folks!)  

Happy Easter, y'all!
@promiseacres  congrats on the new litter. Your post got my rememberer going . . . I once had a litter of Mini Rex born on Palm Sunday. One little doe was a broken, and her markings included a perfect white cross on her forehead. She got named Hosanna.


----------



## goatyyymama164

Hello everyone!


----------



## caprines.n.me

Crealcritter said:


> Could you please point me to the source of your statements?


It's not hard to find if you research it.  Google is your friend.


----------



## CLSranch

goatyyymama164 said:


> Hello everyone!


Howdy goatyyymama


----------



## messybun

Happy Easter!


----------



## caprines.n.me

Crealcritter said:


> You're incorrect, Google is not my friend.



Whatever search engine you use - research isn't that hard.  You have stated that you are an advocate of research.


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> You're incorrect, Google is not my friend.


How about this Creal





 I think this was on SS meme's that make you giggle or one of these joke threads.


----------



## Bunnylady

Crealcritter said:


> Not trying to start an argument, so please don't take it that way. However, I know a little bit about the lumber industry. Could you please point me to the source of your statements?





caprines.n.me said:


> It's not hard to find if you research it.  Google is your friend.


What they ^^^^ said. Some are credible news agencies like the AP and NBC; here's something from a company that claims to be a lumber manufacturer 
https://www.connerindustries.com/why-are-lumber-prices-really-so-high/

(not being a buyer of commercial lumber products, I have no idea whether this is a legit company or not)

To my mind, a decision to allow your inventory to slide a bit because you expect a depressed economy to cause a period of low demand counts as "by design;" I am not inferring that anyone is engaged in price gouging.



Crealcritter said:


> You're incorrect, Google is not my friend.


Not a whole lot of warm and fuzzy feelings toward Google around here at the moment. Our driveway is at the end of a road, and it is long enough and curved enough that you don't see the house from that road. The house is physically in closer proximity to the end of another road, from which you can just make out a corner of the roof through the trees, but there is no connection to this second road. There is also a dirt road with a huge ditch that runs along the back of the property, but there are no bridges across the ditch. Google used to know how to get to the house, but for some time now, anyone using a certain navigation app has been sent down the second road, rather than the road to which our driveway connects (when a house has a road name in the address, wouldn't common sense make you look for it on that road??) We don't know when this changed, but we have had several shipped items get returned to sender because the driver couldn't find a way through the jungle at the end of the second road. My husband has repeatedly tried to inform Google that they are giving bad directions, and a few days ago, it changed. Now, if you try to google directions to our house, it sends you down the_ dirt_ road.


----------



## caprines.n.me

I'm old and I obviously used an old catch phrase - so shoot me! lol  

I was simply referring to the poster advocating research for other folks.  Thought he might want to do some on his own.  

Having said that - totally agree with google maps having a terrible sense of direction in many cases.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunnylady said:


> My husband has repeatedly tried to inform Google that they are giving bad directions, and a few days ago, it changed. Now, if you try to google directions to our house, it sends you down the_ dirt_ road.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Maybe the lost folks have their GPS set on the scenic route?  We end up with folks in the back of a cow pasture around here when they try to travel around on scenic mode.  We find it hilarious, not sure what the cows think, sometimes the cars end up there in the middle of the night.  Rental cars, mostly.

Happy Easter for you Christian folks and Happy Spring Equinox (slightly late) to everyone else.   With all these bunnies around here, you'd think there'd be some colored eggs, but I guess they didn't get the memo.


----------



## messybun

Google thought my house was a cornfield for years🤣. Which I didn’t mind. The only problem was a hurricane destroyed the main mile marker building to turn down my street. So the directions became at that heap of rubble, a mile before the green farm stand; yeah, the over priced one.


----------



## CLSranch

Bunnylady said:


> (when a house has a road name in the address, wouldn't common sense make you look for it on that road??


Well    the problem is "common" sense isn't that common anymore. And since GPS on phones and gadgets on your dash board became common, people can neither give or take directions (for the most part). My old house could not be looked up and I had a time with a lot of people who would NOT absolutely not take down directions until after I gave them the address and they couldn't find it. Similar here. Same friend went an extra 20 miles to come to the wedding rehearsal instead of listening to me.
 I work out of town and for different company's at different locations. Nobody can tell me HOW to get there. And they drive there everyday.


----------



## caprines.n.me

Crealcritter said:


> I wouldn't use my 2nd amendment right, unless there was absolutely no other option. Besides that, I like people, even bad people, so rest assured... I wouldn't shoot you or anyone else


LOL, you're funny!      2nd amendment right isn't a right to shoot someone.    It's just to keep and bear arms.


*"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."        *


----------



## caprines.n.me

Snakes or demons?  I'll pray that you conquer them dude.   Peace!


----------



## promiseacres

Just got on to say Happy Easter! We took a couple of bunnies to church for Easter photos. Then to grandparents to eat ham and have an Easter egg hunt. It was a good day. 


 
I'll be on in the morning with coffee.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Evening y'all, hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. We had no shortage of things to get done this weekend, but it was very productive. It is always a good weekend when you get to share it with close family and friends.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. School and then we hope to get over to the state park with the ponies. Another fantastic day of mid 70s predicted.


----------



## Alaskan

The huge ice fort made on the south side of the house is shrinking 

The three youngest had fun snowboarding on Sunday.....  while it was snowing.

Looks sunny today.


----------



## Bruce

Simpleterrier said:


> Just a pic I snapped at a local chain store today it will make u cry


Interesting just how much more they get for 1 gauge larger wire!


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> Is there such a thing as death by 1000 cuts?
> 
> Today was a beautiful day, so I decided why not tear out an old barbwire fence row.
> 
> Well... In-between the nice conversation with @caprines.n.me about how google is not my friend and the second amendment and running the chainsaw, t-post puller, wire cutters, the bobcat, rolling up 5 strands of devil (barb) wire, briar patches, trees, rail road ties and snakes, farm babe and I got it done. It was only a acre and half. But I proclaim barbwire is of the devil.
> 
> Now I have dozens of rail road ties, round posts, 2 16 foot wooden gates, I don't know how many round posts and several trees to burn in our two burn barrels.
> 
> i think a nice long soak in epsom salt bath with do me wonders.
> 
> And to top it off caprines.n.me asked me if I had snakes or demons? He/She had no idea what I was doing while we were having a nice conversation in this thread. But I think she/he must have been watching me work and laughing, as I was dealing with all that devil wire.
> 
> View attachment 83784
> 
> Edit...oh and what's the special relationship with a woman and honey suckle? I though farm babe was gonna cry when I drove the bobcat through a patch of honey suckle. So I left her about 50' fence and all, then she was happy.


Not to bad. If you have a big fence section you can make a nice ball out of them then you can color them into a flag. It takes a good bit to make a ball instead of just a roll. If you haven't bleed in a day you didn't do anything.


promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. School and then we hope to get over to the state park with the ponies. Another fantastic day of mid 70s predicted.


I rode today about 18 miles at a trot. Probably more than me or the mare has done in a year put together. Did some day work for a neighboring ranch. I'm sore and she is wore out. We're both going to be sore for 2 wks. Got another day Wed and Fri. 3 pastures averaging 125 steers and 3 miles from the pens. And chasing that one from the gate back to the other end roping (not me the other guy I can't rope) It wouldn't drag, lead or get tired and take a pushing. Long day.


Alaskan said:


> The huge ice fort made on the south side of the house is shrinking
> 
> The three youngest had fun snowboarding on Sunday.....  while it was snowing.
> 
> Looks sunny today.


I snowboarded twice. Once in OK in high school with a buddy's skateboard that he took the wheels of of. And again in NE when we got snowed in. That was off of the porch.
  Yea never really snow boarded but I have done that.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> I snowboarded twice. Once in OK in high school with a buddy's skateboard that he took the wheels of of. And again in NE when we got snowed in. That was off of the porch.
> Yea never really snow boarded but I have done that.




Better than me.

Never done that.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.   We did make it over to the state park yesterday for a "short" 2 hour ride. my youngest thinks 2 hours is too long... but oh well.  Horses got a good work out, it was good for all. A good first trail ride for the year and we were in tshirts! 
Afterwards we took the scaffolding and "extra" rabbit cages over to the farm. We set up the scaffold upstairs as I'm starting on pulling the old nasty insulation out of the attic. Not looking forward to doing that when it's suddenly summer temps. But I guess, it needs to be done. (we need an emoji that is "working") 🥵

@CLSranch when we were kids we convinced our Mom to buy us ski poles one year at good will, then we "skied" on our sleds. Good times


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. Then need to get chores done and get busy. On today's agenda is to clean out the horse barn, that pile where they like to stand in the alley and donate poop. Then dump it on the pipeline in a few sandy places. Put the disc on the tractor and disc it all up. It's a strip about 1,000 feet long by about 60-70 feet wide, the site of my future pasture. I've tried to plant it before, but its the worst dirt on this place. So after 2 years of feeding the horses their hay, moving the bale each time, there is hopefully, enough humus to help the grass grow. I really hope that I am not dragging a water hose up and down the pipeline all summer. Make that water HOSES, one will barely reach the pipeline from the horse barn. Got to pitchfork the unrotted hay from the last two bales into some sort of swale to slow down the rain water racing down hill too. Busy day today.


----------



## messybun

I need to build a new goat shelter. We’ve always used pallet boxes and such but after building a full sized chicken coop I now want a goat shelter I can stand up in lol. With my scraps I should be able to cut cost, but dang you’re right about wood prices! I almost had a panic attack, or should I say panelic attack? In all seriousness, this is just insane!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so far one cranky boy might drove me crazy today. We all caught a cold and are on the mend but lets just say noses are now runninh instead of being stopped up and certian children are freaking out....😶 decided to try over night french toast thought it was done but need more time so back in the oven it went. Dh tried to wake me up at five but i kept refusing i should have gotten up but after waking up with the kids multiple times and not even getting to bed at midnight my pregnant self said no. Got the goats moved around to how i want them yesterday. So yay. Need to clean house after several days of having six people in the house sick the house is a wreck. Also need to take two female geese to my friend. Then mostly need to clean out animal house and yard. This weekend should be able to finish the new coop and once thats done i be planting the garden.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I know what you mean on wood prices. We spent 800 dollars between the kids playground and my new coop and still need to buy more wood for both. Along with some fencing. Around here the chick prices are insane i whether buy an incubator cabnient. For just a single chick they want 4.75 i wanted chicks but i wait. I might get a few broody hens and might buy a small incubator.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all thanks for the coffee. Sounds like ya'll have some busy days already planned out.


promiseacres said:


> We did make it over to the state park yesterday for a "short" 2 hour ride. my youngest thinks 2 hours is too long... but oh well. Horses got a good work out, it was good for all. A good first trail ride for the year and we were in tshirts!


I should've done a lot more of those the last month or 2. It hurts to walk every time I start to move again.


promiseacres said:


> when we were kids we convinced our Mom to buy us ski poles one year at good will, then we "skied" on our sleds. Good times


I'm talking about cheap thrills. hmm hmm cheap.... thrills


----------



## Alaskan

messybun said:


> I need to build a new goat shelter. We’ve always used pallet boxes and such but after building a full sized chicken coop I now want a goat shelter I can stand up in lol. With my scraps I should be able to cut cost, but dang you’re right about wood prices! I almost had a panic attack, or should I say panelic attack? In all seriousness, this is just insane!


Are you allowed to scrounge the construction trash at your local dump?  I have found 8x4 sheets of plywood and nice 8 foot long boards at the dump, full of quality screws.

Also, the free pages on your local Facebook and Craigslist are great.


----------



## farmerjan

Nearly all the "dumps" etc do  not allow scrounging... has to do with injuries, nails through feet, LAW SUITS.... all that getting hurt stuff.  I get it but it is a waste for stuff to get thrown out.  I do check out the dumpsters that are placed around different sites regularly for dumped stuff....

BEAUTIFUL  Day here.... mostly sunny, 70's.... It was 38 at 3:30 when I went to work, but warmed up as soon as the sun came up.  Tomorrow mostly the same.... Hope everyone is getting weather they like.


----------



## Alaskan

Up here there are jokes about the dump being the local Walmart. 

Construction trash is dumped in its own place...  no scrounging in household trash so identities aren't stollen...  but Construction trash is fair game.

We also have a household scrounging area...  where people can put stuff like half busted vacuums, bookcases, etc. For others to scrounge.


----------



## Bruce

If a vacuum is half busted does that mean it sort of sucks?


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## Baymule

We got the horse barn cleaned out and manure spread on the pipeline. Didn’t disc it, we are whupped puppies, covered in dust dirt and powdered manure. We took showers and about to eat leftover pork chops.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pork chops sound good!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got started on bagging up the insulation...that's a nasty job. Didn't help it was 75 degrees outside... I only got 7 bags filled. 
Had our first 4H tractor driving meeting. Put some ham and beans in the crock pot for supper when we got home about 8. Today it's a Mom meeting, dental appts then church night.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. 7 bags filled is progress. Keep up the good work!




Jesusfreak101 said:


> Pork chops sound good!


they are from our pig last year. I tell them not to trim away the fat, so they have about an inch of fat. I cut it, a little into the meat, one inch apart and spread it apart in the frying skillet. I use very little oil to start. The fat cooks out and gets almost crispy. We eat the rendered fat along with the lean meat of the pork chop. I wind up with a skillet of fat, so I make gravy and mix it with dog food.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Our co op day. Then dog 4h, may get some storms. Looks like we need to get out soon for chores if we want to stay dry.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee, keep it coming.  😁   Gonna need the kick.   Projects are piling up.

I want to till the garden but, this is where my efforts will go first!

Unloaded and will get to it asap.   Hope the light rains either don't arrive this weekend or stay light.  Those are 330' each, sheep & goat type.  Got a few Xtra t-posts, in case.  After home, realized they didn't throw the hooks in the truck....another trip now.    Oh, well...only 6 miles.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, on my second cup. Woke up before 2 AM, couldn't go back to sleep. Now if I can keep from conking out in a nap today......... maybe I can sleep tonight. 
I use two wagons, love my wagons. Had a ruined tire on one, bearings blew out on one of the other wagon. We went to Harbor Freight yesterday and got me 2 new tires/wheels. Going to put them on this morning after chores. 

Cleaning up the porch is on the list today. Need to draw up plans for chicken tractors and get PVC fittings to get them made. Chicks on the porch will be ready to put outside soon!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Coffee, keep it coming.  😁   Gonna need the kick.   Projects are piling up.
> 
> I want to till the garden but, this is where my efforts will go first!
> 
> Unloaded and will get to it asap.   Hope the light rains either don't arrive this weekend or stay light.  Those are 330' each, sheep & goat type.  Got a few Xtra t-posts, in case.  After home, realized they didn't throw the hooks in the truck....another trip now.    Oh, well...only 6 miles.
> View attachment 83892


Fence party! (party of one?)


----------



## Mini Horses

Me and Arnold, my tractor.      

Actually, son says he'll help -- he owes me! -- so hope it happens and planning on it.  Since the tranny is out of his truck, all in my driveway...I do have a slight edge.  😁😁😁  I'm a mean mom!    Payback is he11.

I do provide meals and water.    🤔


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all, thanks for the coffee. Did some more day work yesterday but didn't cover near the distance as Mon. Ol' Mare is getting whipped into shape.


Baymule said:


> We eat the rendered fat along with the lean meat of the pork chop. I wind up with a skillet of fat, so I make gravy and mix it with dog food.


Sounds great EXCEPT next time I'll bring some bread to pour the gravy on. Fresh gravy is to good to feed to the dogs.


----------



## CLSranch

Whatever It takes Mini. That party is no fun as a party of one. I think most young men will do some work for food.


----------



## Mini Horses

Even a young 54??   🤔  😁     Yep and his Mt dew Amp.....

Youngest out there will be Arnold, the tractor.    


Take down will be more timely than put up, probably.  Hey-- most posts up are ready to use, some old wood will be removed, some still tight and ok.  Others are already t-posts.  It's a job.   At least it's all clear...no vines, etc.....got some of those areas on other parts.  This just on open pasture.


----------



## CLSranch

Yep. Boys/Men still eat at 54.


----------



## Baymule

My son is 38, a long drink of water..... that boy can EAT. he's a good cook in his own right, but sure enjoys food he didn't have to prepare. Don't we all!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, as always lots to do just glad its not fencing like mini that looks you ll be busy all day atleast. Glad your son willing to help. Dh got me up at 4 after he left i was lazy and went back to sleep then he called.... he determined i dont get to sleep in brat. Not much i can do with out waking the kids. Two of them are a wake now so not to worried about waking them but wasnt going to wake them at 4 am by cleaning house. House is taking longer to clean then normal. About to go milk, feed up anf get the humans feed and on school.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> After home, realized they didn't throw the hooks in the truck....another trip now. Oh, well...only 6 miles.


Too bad you don't live near me. I've bought T-posts at 2 difference TSCs and both of them gave me a bag of clips. Not one SMALL bag but a BIG bag full of small bags. I have WAY more clips than I'll ever use.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Too bad you don't live near me. I've bought T-posts at 2 difference TSCs and both of them gave me a bag of clips. Not one SMALL bag but a BIG bag full of small bags. I have WAY more clips than I'll ever use.


Couple bucks in shipping and you could send them to her.....   We always try to get extras and faithfully save any we find because we always seem to come up short of them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cross your fingers hopefully i just fixed my ice maker. Need ice to pasturize milk


----------



## Mini Horses

Actually, I do have extras of those here......BUT they are always handy to have as you sometimes need to move fences and then not buying posts.   I now have enough to supply others!        but I do appreciate the offers of help!  

Not working fence for a couple days anyway.   Others things that must get done first.
The weather is summer like today.  Actually hot!   Probable rains Fri through Sun, to some degree.   Will see how it goes.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> The weather is summer like today. Actually hot! Probable rains Fri through Sun, to some degree. Will see how it goes.




Snow last night and today.


----------



## Bruce

You live in a different world Al.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Evening y'all. Been busy around here, picked up a ewe today that I am going to show, had a full day of school, rode my boy, and washed one of my lambs today. Trying to find time to fit the chickens in too, going to be showing a whole three birds on Saturday, so it should be fun.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Our friend bought a sawmill and we are going to get it today. Gonna be a full day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Bay! Sounds like a full day, moving a sawmill. A quiet day, school, speech, feed run. No meetings. Woke up with a sinus headache, got to love spring allergies. Rain is predicted tomorrow, of course. But that may mean we'll work in the house, though we need to get the plowed areas prepped for planting more hay seed. Oh and lawns are going to need mowed soon. Tomorrow someone may come see the pony... now I'm wondering if I didn't give him enough time after his adjustment.   He does seem to have bonded well with my daughter...I may drive myself crazy over this. Need to go check does, had 4 due...nothing as of yesterday.  I wonder if our MR buck is shooting blanks.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan ... Oh, no!  Snow isn't my favorite in winter but, this is Spring!!!  Snow needs to be gone.   It's garden time and you can barely see your fence, surely not the ground.  🤔

It is warm here, overcast with scattered showers -- especially late day.   Fence still rolled up.   I'm finishing some work until this clears out.    Looks like you guys in TX and all along coast to FL have another big weather event ... probably coming here.  You know, not everything needs to be shared!

This will be a "so-so" day.   😁


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well morning all. Dh just left for work wont be back till six the kids are still sleeping one sounds like  he might be waking up. Inside and outside chores today. Was given to large ducklings yesterday. A friend's husband bought them and they decide after two weeks chickens where the only fowl they wanted lol. I was a dumdum the other day dh, the kids and I went shopping and apparently i left my keys at the store.. so i have to go pick them up. Also need to get hay now that the animals are staying in the paddocks. Hoping we can finish the coop this weekend and plant. The kids need to do school, my list if chores seems to extend more then i care to admit. About to go milk and pasturize some milk this morning the come back in and cook. Gonna finish my hot tea first.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got to get feed, maybe tattoo bunnies, go to the farm after dh is finished working. No new kits.. wondering about our buck.... just our luck if he has issues. I guess we at least have two does out of him. I have left the breeding up to DS this year. Idk. He rebred two does yesterday but kits won't be old enough for the fair. DD has plenty to choose from. The two NZ does have been nesting but not due for another 10-14 days.


----------



## Mini Horses

Storms went through, most heavy sections passed close but not on my farm.  This morning it's upper 50s and foggy.   Lifting now -- was very heavy.  May hit 80 today....wow!    Rain again tonight.

There's a goat auction today.   May go.  Will sit on my hands....I don't want to buy, just visit!  Still uncertain on going.   🙄  Maybe look and leave?   Yeah, right!  .   More than goats get sold....before animals it's like a yard sale with some good "stuff" like feeders, fence, equipment, etc.   I've gotten some good things with that part.   Often building materials...new.

Ok, probably will go 😁    Will be fun!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, it's good this morning. I slept like a rock, guess I was tired. Getting that sawmill loaded up was tricky, but we got 'er done. My job was to run the come along LOL. It's still on the trailer, Robert is coming over this morning to put new battery cable clamps on the mule and then load up a bunch of heavy flat blocks to set the sawmill on. We scrounged the blocks several years ago when we saw a building being torn down. BJ had just had shoulder replacement surgery and couldn't lift, the two men doing the demo work couldn't just stand by and watch me struggle with those heavy blocks, so they loaded up every one of them for us. 

A neighbor, Russell is coming Sunday to take down a lightening struck pine for us, then he's going over to Robert's to help take the saw mill off the trailer with his big cab tractor. Today Robert has to place the concrete blocks, 3"x16"x16" and take down some branches that will be in the way. I'm excited over this sawmill! 

Robert brought his tiller over, we'll get on the garden in the next few days. Need to make a run to TSC for pine shavings for the CCX chicks on the porch, ran out, they stink, but had things to do yesterday. LOL Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Time for another pot of coffee. Did a half day working cattle yesterday. Then burned off a pasture. That made about 1060 steers for the week.


Baymule said:


> the two men doing the demo work couldn't just stand by and watch me struggle with those heavy blocks, so they loaded up every one of them for us.


That was nice of them. Is the sawmill one of the portable ones Like I see in the Mother Earth News and Grit Magazines? I'd like to see one of them in action.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning y'all, think I'll pass on the coffee this morning. Was supposed to be bringing chickens to a show today, but got sick before bed last night, and a few times throughout the night. Really bummed to be missing it, my birds were crated, the car was packed and everything.


----------



## CLSranch

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning y'all, think I'll pass on the coffee this morning. Was supposed to be bringing chickens to a show today, but got sick before bed last night, and a few times throughout the night. Really bummed to be missing it, my birds were crated, the car was packed and everything.


Bummer P_D. Hope you get to feeling better today. It is irritating to get completely ready for something then not be able to go. Get well hugs sent.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Storms went through, most heavy sections passed close but not on my farm.  This morning it's upper 50s and foggy.   Lifting now -- was very heavy.  May hit 80 today....wow!    Rain again tonight.
> 
> There's a goat auction today.   May go.  Will sit on my hands....I don't want to buy, just visit!  Still uncertain on going.   🙄  Maybe look and leave?   Yeah, right!  .   More than goats get sold....before animals it's like a yard sale with some good "stuff" like feeders, fence, equipment, etc.   I've gotten some good things with that part.   Often building materials...new.
> 
> Ok, probably will go 😁    Will be fun!


Can't wait to hear what you come home with!


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning y'all, think I'll pass on the coffee this morning. Was supposed to be bringing chickens to a show today, but got sick before bed last night, and a few times throughout the night. Really bummed to be missing it, my birds were crated, the car was packed and everything.


So sorry you got sick, and got sick with suck bad timing.



Do you know what made you sick?


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> That was nice of them. Is the sawmill one of the portable ones Like I see in the Mother Earth News and Grit Magazines? I'd like to see one of them in action.


It is a Norwood brand. I don’t see too much portable about it. LOL Moveable with a lot of effort and work maybe, but portable? To me, portable means moved a whole lot easier than what we did to move this one, but what do I know.

I ran band saws, along with other machines, in machine and welding shops years ago, so this ought to be interesting.


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning y'all, think I'll pass on the coffee this morning. Was supposed to be bringing chickens to a show today, but got sick before bed last night, and a few times throughout the night. Really bummed to be missing it, my birds were crated, the car was packed and everything.


Awwww. I am so sorry that you missed tha show. Bummer.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you everyone. 


Alaskan said:


> So sorry you got sick, and got sick with suck bad timing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what made you sick?


I think I am dealing with some food poisoning, but I had already been fighting something for the past week or so. No clue if that's related or not.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan 

Went to auction....

Several lambs.  Nothing impressed me.  Few bottle calves..not in to 2 yrs of growing right now.  Several Jacob sheep!   What horns.  Plus they sooooo needed sheared! Not as many goats but a nice group of Boer...alas, all wethers.    Had they been does, I'd have stayed to bid.   Lots of "stuff". Most wasn't anything I'd want...couple things I bid and quit as price went more than I wanted to pay.   Came home with an impact wrench, soldering gun, and electric drill.   Good condition, sold together ... $20.   I left.  It was hot and nothing I wanted today.   Good girl!!   Always like more tools!  Fun day and may have a sale for one of the mini studs I'm not using.   one of the regulars there needs one for his mares.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan
> 
> Went to auction....
> 
> Several lambs.  Nothing impressed me.  Few bottle calves..not in to 2 yrs of growing right now.  Several Jacob sheep!   What horns.  Plus they sooooo needed sheared! Not as many goats but a nice group of Boer...alas, all wethers.    Had they been does, I'd have stayed to bid.   Lots of "stuff". Most wasn't anything I'd want...couple things I bid and quit as price went more than I wanted to pay.   Came home with an impact wrench, soldering gun, and electric drill.   Good condition, sold together ... $20.   I left.  It was hot and nothing I wanted today.   Good girl!!   Always like more tools!  Fun day and may have a sale for one of the mini studs I'm not using.   one of the regulars there needs one for his mares.


Ooooh!

Fantastic self control!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and toast this morning. Got a busy day today. I’ll get out at daylight and get chores done. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Another day to rest? DH is off to church, kids and I will stay home. Do some more house work.


----------



## promiseacres

A FT doe had 4 kits, in the box but absolutely no nest. She did clean them. Have them inside warming up, kids made her a nest...praying she will feed them. None if the other does bred the same day appear to be nesting either. Though I thought I felt kits in another.


----------



## Mini Horses

Pretty good rains last night!   Several areas with water to soak in.   Of course, grass is splashy wet....but growing well.    😁    Need it to grow!    Hay buy needs to almost stop.

At least there is now a reason for not tilling the garden.😔   Really need to do garden.  Oh, well.  More to do in other areas.

Had hot tea very early but, coffee is now ready.  Got chores done after tea, now I can enjoy coffee.   Need To make a small grocery run.   I want a roast and veggies for today and this week after work meals.  🤔    Thawing ground pork for making some sausage.  Sounds like it'll be a cook day.


----------



## CLSranch

Good afternoon all. I think a pitcher of cold sweet tea is in order, of a cold beer ya know whatever  . I think this is the warmest day of the year so far 80-82 in Tulsa, 74 at the house right now. Time to go play and enjoy it before the cold front comes in tonight.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So late to the coffee meeting. I stuck with tea i think it probably because i can have more then two cups lol and i love hot liquid in the morning  just about caught up on house work. Been working on the house and we will have to the coop finished today. And try to plant the garden tomorrow as i need to soak some seeds over night also need to catch all the chickens which will be easier after dark. Will be going to the store in a bit been putting it off. The ice maker is done. So i be getting more ice trays and a bag of ice. I been thinking about roast as well sound yummy. We been eating lots of chicken and pork beef might be the change i need. 😁


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coop not finished and no garden yet grrr. Dh got sun burned working on trailer. But good news i only need to vacuum and fold and hang laundry and i am done woohoo!!!


----------



## Baymule

Evening y’all. Thinking about being tired. We got the sawmill unloaded! A whole lot easier than we loaded it. It sure helps to have a neighbor with a cab tractor. Our neighbor Robert is beside himself with excitement. He’s standing on one leg and peeing down the other leg. He’s got a SAWMILL!!!






And we got the lightening struck pine tree down, got a mess to clean up. Went to Lowe’s for PVC fittings to build 2 chicken tractors. Went to Chinese Buffet, over ate and feel like a swollen dead hog in the sunshine.


----------



## Simpleterrier

What does a homemade apple pie get you?


----------



## Mini Horses

That apple pie was worth so much love!!??      Must have been good.  A great trade.

Well, a sawmill doesn't excite me but, a goat doesn't excite everyone either.    I'm happy if Robert is....hope he has some Depends for first time he uses it!!!! 😁🙄

@ Jesusfreak101 hope you got a beef roast...mine was delish!   They were on sale for $2.99#, so I have a lovely pot of roast & veggies, plus one in freezer.   Sausage made, some cooked and ready to heat for fast breakfasts.  Have a big hen ready to bake tomorrow and will do a quiche while oven going.   Sooo many eggs to use!   Boiled a bunch today.  DS, DD and her dogs all got their share.   DD also got a bunch fresh, plus some for a customer.  2 dz a day adds up fast. 😁

Weather lovely after rains.   Did a lot of "homemaker" things today.  Will need to start milking goats pretty soon.   Gotta get weaning pens set up. 

I just need an 8 or 9 day week.   🥴


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I think I am dealing with some food poisoning, but I had already been fighting something for the past week or so. No clue if that's related or not.


Dare I ask if you've gone in for a Covid test? There are a lot of different symptoms.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not to night but did buy one. Not that great  of a price but  will be yummy. Also got cube steak chicken  fried steak here i come along with two kinds of fish and  a large pork loin.


----------



## Simpleterrier

He's a two yrs old gelding. He was beating up another donkey a yearling but is fine with goats and sheep. We are gonna train him probably do ride and pack and teach him to jump not loaded of course


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> View attachment 84047
> 
> What does a homemade apple pie get you?


@Simpleterrier is that YOU? You sure are better looking than I thought you'd be!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all, coffee is ready. Plans for today...... hitch up the disc to the tractor and disc the pipeline. Also disc the garden if I have time. The garden is so overgrown with grass that the tiller can't get through it. I'm running behind on everything. Supposed to be rainy this week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning!!!  Have a cup of "hot" liquid!   Coffee good, tea bags there too.    

Weather good here all week.       Bay, hope I can disc my garden, too.   Glad I'm not the only one needing to do that, still.  My grass there is not high, thank you mini mares!  But still have some areas of root needing work.  Maybe this year I'll get beyond that.   There is a peanut shelling site less than a mile away.  I used to get dump truck loads of shell from them years back.   Yesterday rode by and went "duh!", you need those to mulch the garden.   So, will stop in and see what I can get.  Back then I used to bed run in barns.   The goats loved to eat them!   Actually good protein and roughage.

It would be the highlight of my week to 1) disc and 2) Get that new fence up!     Trying to work those in around work schedule.  🙄

My apple trees are blooming!!!!   Young trees, semi dwarf -- but pretty, smell good and I'd be sooo excited to have my "own" apples grown.   Really, a dozen from each tree would make me feel accomplished!   Lot of bloom on them.

During a walk about in fields yesterday, I checked my sites of elderberry growth.  They are doing very well, expanding with new growth from root.   This year I'll likely have enough from the farm to supply all I'll want. Four good groupings with mature to bear cane.   The wild blackberry doing well, just need to keep the goats away from them....they love the leaves!  The beauty berry groups are leafing out!   The farm is wakening up!  😁


----------



## promiseacres

Another day of possible rain. Online speech and school. Going to try and get some outside things done, have some ornamental grasses that need trimmed. And lots of other things I am sure. If it rains my office needs some organization.
 Need to check them but the litter I warmed up yesterday were doing great last night with their mom! Over the weekend on of our Velveteen lops was showed by her new owner and got BOSV! Basically the 2nd overall broken. Great since we aren't showing at this time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all been up and around since six. Mother called talked to her for a bit. Her neighbor has peacocks and doesnt keep them in their yard an they come in her yard eating her plants. She gonna see about getting some of the motion sensor animal replent sprayers. Outside of that the kids are feed about to finish outside chores and then get school started work. On laundry and putting some  meat up. Also need to decide between pork  chops or chicken fried steak both sound good lol. Need to alsp see about starting on some  deep cleaning, we getting rain tomorrow hopefully enough to soften the ground so i can till some more. Tons of fun. Any ways glad everyone seems to be doing well this morning.


----------



## Alaskan

For a no till garden, put chickens in there for a month before you want to plant.



A bunch of chickens = no grass and no roots.  Also,  very few grubs left.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol this location is where the birds and goats have been for ladt 3-4 years. But we have so much clay they can only get down  so far and in order to plant regardless of weeds i need to till to soften the soil enough to dig in it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The garden is so overgrown with grass that the tiller can't get through it. I'm running behind on everything.


Put the sheepies in there!



Alaskan said:


> For a no till garden, put chickens in there for a month before you want to plant.


I wonder if I could get the hens to follow me out to the garden like they do when I go into the barn to get their morning BOSS and afternoon scratch. I suspect not, they'd likely be all over their favorite places around the house. I've tried to get them to come to the garden before and mostly they don't get anywhere near that far.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

In some ways Bruce thats a blessing mine learned to go into the old garden and at first they would go for bugs but over time they learned to eat all my produce. Even unripe melons.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> For a no till garden, put chickens in there for a month before you want to plant.
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of chickens = no grass and no roots.  Also,  very few grubs left.


I’ve put pigs in the garden, they did a great job. I actually have a coop in my garden. But there’s a problem. Hawks. They land on the gate post and screech at the chickens. So my great idea of letting the chickens till the garden was a bust. LOL

Can’t put the sheep in there now, have some struggling turnips, mustard greens and onions growing.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’ve put pigs in the garden, they did a great job. I actually have a coop in my garden. But there’s a problem. Hawks. They land on the gate post and screech at the chickens. So my great idea of letting the chickens till the garden was a bust. LOL


I put fishnet over the top to keep out hawks.

And since it isn't fully predator proof I like filling it with cockerels in the fall.

Up here,  there is zero plant growth in the winter, so cleaning the garden in the fall works.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Haha @Baymule it's not as good looking.

So all this talk about gardens and fencing I'll have to chime in. Friday I fenced off the back pounded in around 30 t post and ran four new hot wires then mowed the yard and tilled the garden. It took 8 passes to break up the grass and weeds this spring some reason in was extra hard


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready, saved y’all some. On my second cup, got to make a feed run today. Dang! Pigs, Cornish Cross chickens, laying hens, horses, sheep....... EAT A LOT! The good news is the CCX and pigs will be gone, but not soon enough. Gheesh.

Then we’ll come back, unload and I’ll hit the garden with the tractor.

We may be limited to what we can put in the back seat and have to go back next week. Dunno why I have to run out of feed in a drizzly rainy week.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Didn't get much done yesterday. Still fighting a virus, went and got tested. Not bad just tired, achy headache and sore throat but it's there. Now waiting for results. Even though our town has a hospital and big medical lab still had to go out of town as they only do covid tests 6 hours a week.   seems pretty dumb, especially since at the CVS I did it in my car, they just watched. Seems like tracking the disease should be a priority since it's a pandemic... but no you can't be tested for 2 or more days. But still isolate just in case.... kids are fine. DH has stomach issues but he's still working unless test comes back positive. Guess we've lived too long in a world where you do what you got to do, else you'll be fired. Maybe I will get a nap in today, spent yesterday afternoon waiting for a phone call to tell me that they couldn't test me for two days.

Bunnies are doing great, both NZ does are nesting, one is due in a week, the other about 10 days. 
kids made supper and have been letting me just sit.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you don’t have Covid. So they called you to tell you they couldn’t tell you for two more days? Only test on certain days? Dumb. Get to feeling better, whatever you have. Start on selenium, zinc, vitamin D3 and vitamin C. It won’t hurt and will help your immune system no matter what you have.


----------



## Mini Horses

Having my coffee and slowly  talking self into going to work.    🤔   I have worked on things like listing dates of kidding s in one place to know weaning to come, etc., while I ate.   DS just came and advised he was fencing.....today!  Hmmmm.  All material here, I just wasn't thinking today ----- surprise!!!   Well, some days surprises aren't as welcome.  Had planned to be here and not able now.   Suspect it will work out, maybe.  Can you tell I'm a touch concerned??   Better get out and move what will be  20 does and 15 kids to another field.   See why surprise really is??? 🥴   Plus, it must be secure by evening as rain tonight and their barn is there!   Yeah, surprise.   I see some of my scheduled work moving to another day.  At least I am able to do that!    Glad I have a couple CPs available.  Feel I will need them.   Also feel I need to stay here.  

This just turned into a worrisome day!   .  DS doesn't always see WHY some things need to be done my way, not his.     Better get out there!!!!!!! 


Ok, I'm THRILLED to get it done, just the schedule.    Been waiting a while with no idea of when he'd be ready to do.   Wham!  Now I know. 😁


----------



## Bunnylady

Dontcha love it when "help" is almost more trouble than it's worth?

Hope it all goes better than you even dare to hope!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Having a kinda lazy day. I have to go to the ranch and look for my phone I lost yesterday. It's in about a mile stretch which I criss crossed looking for a few steers that didn't make it with the others. After being unemployed and lazy for so long a little work wears me out.
 Hope you get to feeling better PA.


Bunnylady said:


> Dontcha love it when "help" is almost more trouble than it's worth?
> 
> Hope it all goes better than you even dare to hope!


 Often that's my case. The only good thing is it ensures I get off my duff and do it instead of procrastinating or getting distracted and doing something else.


----------



## CLSranch

I just realized I don't know how to use DW's smart phone to call my phone. Maybe we will all go??? 🤔


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

CLSranch said:


> I just realized I don't know how to use DW's smart phone to call my phone. Maybe we will all go??? 🤔


Is it an iphone? My hubby has an iphone and there's some sort of 'find my phone' feature. 

Maybe just call your number from her phone? Hopefully your phone isn't on silent.


----------



## Alaskan

My nephew just found a smart phone that had been lost in a pasture for a full year.

My mom says it still works!


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> I just realized I don't know how to use DW's smart phone to call my phone. Maybe we will all go??? 🤔


Maybe it’s time to get a smart phone of your own. If I can learn one, you can. Even better yet, if my husband can learn how to use one after we pried his clenched fist off the old dinosaur phone he had and dragged him into the modern world of phones, kicking and screaming, ANYONE can learn to use a smart phone. He loves it now.


----------



## Baymule

We got a ton of feed, meat chicken feed, lamb grower, whole corn for the pigs, cracked corn for Pearl, and Martindale all purpose pellets that we feed to the horses, sheep, pigs and chickens. Unloaded, stacked, put some in metal cans, took some to horse barn, put in metal trash cans, stacked, done. Then I fixed us grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch. Feeding these extra animals gets expensive, but when we sell the meat, we get it all back and what we keep is basically free.

@Mini Horses happy fencing today! Try to not knock your DEAR SON in the head. LOL 
SURPRISE!!!!!


----------



## CLSranch

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Is it an iphone? My hubby has an iphone and there's some sort of 'find my phone' feature.
> 
> Maybe just call your number from her phone? Hopefully your phone isn't on silent.


  No it's a keyocera flip phone. She DW looked up on our plan if she could track it. Apparently they can track it for social distancing to 1 square foot, yet I have to pay extra (monthly) and activate mine before I lose it If I want to find it. It also had a regular tracking for them to track you I turned off but they still do.
I tried that after we drove out there and took off horse back (me and DS#1) after an hour I wondered does my phone even ring. I charged it Sun and it last for a good 5 days. No it didn't ring. I rode back to drop off DS to DW to ride faster well actually ride and go through the ups, downs, under's and all around the steep creek hill side and creek crossing. Then she said it's going straight to voicemail.



Baymule said:


> Maybe it’s time to get a smart phone of your own. If I can learn one, you can. Even better yet, if my husband can learn how to use one after we pried his clenched fist off the old dinosaur phone he had and dragged him into the modern world of phones, kicking and screaming, ANYONE can learn to use a smart phone. He loves it now.


No. Not no but absolutely not. Everyone has one. F that's what they said for the last 10 yrs. Well I don't and I didn't then. It's a wonder I'm on here. Not to mention the same with face book. I finally had the wife set up a page because apparently that's how you get a job now in my line of work. Do I look at it no. Will I do my own Heck no. Why because I've literally  drove across the country without any of that and found jobs before and to prove it's not necessary.

   Sorry for the rant.
 p.s. I'm not quite 40 yet.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well I'll update now, because I may not be able to move tomorrow!!! 😂  Already been in a looong, hot shower.  My back and shoulders are screaming.  Aleve is my best friend.  I've smeared cream on for these old, achy muscles.

I removed 300' of old fence...tore out bad wooden posts and pounded in about 15 t-posts.  DS  dug holes and put in new corners with braces, unrolled fence, set up stretcher, etc.  As it turned out, off and on old girlfriend came to help....I was SO GLAD when she needed to leave.  Just held things up!   Anyway, one entire side is up.  Trust me, I did more than 50%!!!

Pics?  No.  Getting late when picking up tools, closing gates, etc, to be able to let all the screaming goats back into their field....their barn!  Creatures of habit.

Hoping to get another side up Sun, about 350'.  Last part.  I will begin reminding DS Fri, so we can be ready same day!    If I can get this body out of bed tomorrow, I really need to go to work!    .  I feel like the goats stampeded over top me...stomping me into the ground!  I know tomorrow will be a challenge.   Maybe I'm getting too old for this???  😁🥴


Just info....it was Redbrand sheep and goat, 4'.   Heavy and I'm thinking it will be very good.   TSC had it and none of the Bekeart HT sheep/goat, athough they carry their field fence.


----------



## Baymule

My son is a crane operator, he has contacts on Fakebook and by phone. He is 38, does love Fakebook Marketplace and finds good deals on it. I have a Fakebook page, don't ever post anything and it is NOT linked to my phone.


----------



## Baymule

MiniHorses glad that you got fence up, hope you survive to get the rest of the fence built. Please check in, in the morning so that we know you aren't laying in bed with rigor mortise.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> My son is a crane operator, he has contacts on Fakebook and by phone. He is 38, does love Fakebook Marketplace and finds good deals on it. I have a Fakebook page, don't ever post anything and it is NOT linked to my phone.


Like your son we are the same age and same line of work and yes pretty much everyone I've worked with in the last ten years has a newer/almost the newest phone.

  Good work Mini. It'll hurt tomorrow but you'll be thankful it's done for a long time.


Baymule said:


> MiniHorses glad that you got fence up, hope you survive to get the rest of the fence built. Please check in, in the morning so that we know you aren't laying in bed with rigor mortise.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm up!   .  Waking without assistance...

Chores done.  Hot coffee and a morning Aleve.   Trust me, a little sore here and there but, after some stretching out I'm really good!    Actually slept well, that helps.   Recovery.   Guess I'm still "able".  😁

Thrilled to have that done and looking forward to Sun, actually.   Yes, I will enjoy This new fence for a long time.   I'm replacing 20 yr old fence.  Not bad.  This will last as long, they've improved things over the years!  Different knoting at joints, better metal, galvanization, etc.  Makes you want everything replaced....ain't happening!  😶

Sooooo, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go......


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. finally got my test result this morning, it was negative.  guess I have no more excuses to sit on my butt any longer. Maybe I need a new allergy medication? IDK
Kids will be happy as I won't have to cancel all their plans this weekend. And I can let someone come look at bunnies and the pony. The pony who seems quite well lately, but DD wants to move on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for coffee, I’m still tired. Been going hard lately. It rained last night, I’m happy. I got the pipeline disced  up and 25 pounds of giant Bermuda grass seed sowed on it on Monday. I got the biggest part of the garden disced up yesterday evening. Was going to finish garden this morning, don’t know now.
Today BJ has 2 dr appointments, this morning is the results of lab work, this afternoon is check up on his cataract surgery from last year. We gotta get the car inspected and tags for it and the two trailers. 
Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Alaskan

Snow mist up here.

Snow in the air and a layer of snow on the cars...

Brr

Poor piggies will never get a clean pen at this rate....  well... maybe next month.


----------



## CLSranch

Good evening/night all. Made another day of work at the ranch.


Mini Horses said:


> Chores done. Hot coffee and a morning Aleve. Trust me, a little sore here and there but, after some stretching out I'm really good! Actually slept well, that helps. Recovery. Guess I'm still "able". 😁


That's good news. And always great to know you still can. "I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was" Hum it and it sounds better.


Mini Horses said:


> Makes you want everything replaced....ain't happening! 😶


Yea sounds good though. Then there's just the money and time. Ahh no biggie. Or is that why mine isn't done.


promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on. finally got my test result this morning, it was negative.


Great to hear. Unless you needed an excuse to to get rested up. But still great to hear.


----------



## Mini Horses

@CLSranch  like that song.   So often true words!  

Some rains last night.  Didn't sound bad but haven't been out yet.   Heavy cloud cover now, patchy light fog.  Poss scattereds throughout day but, warm.  Not a big deal, I'll be working.   Clearing after today.   We all need some occasional rain!   Makes things grow.  

I ordered a couple packs of corn seed last night...Haven't gotten garden tilled but will.  Working a store today that's only a couple blocks from where they have some bags of topsoil real cheap.  Want a few for some containers. Will get that today.  Have some organic red potatoes all sprouted and need to plant.  Can get some whites while there.  Already have some old hay for layering bottom.   Haven't potted for seed but will!   It's a little late but my growing season is good....long.   missed colder spring planting but, fall will work for those.  .   Determined to garden, as usual.   Find time!

Looks like I have 3 more does to kid next month, maybe 4.   Didn't do as well keeping track as usual.  Did purposely breed for later kids instead of Jan/Feb ones.  Some will be weaning ages soon, so spring grasses will help growth.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Did get a few things done yesterday. Kid's picked up sticks. DH did start mowing Tuesday. And a couple of local friends found morels!!! Spring is here. Gave dd1 a riding lesson, 4H fair will be here before we know it.  Today is co op and dog 4h, might need a nap in between. Last class day for co op. DH also needs to get our hay fields seeded. Definitely never ending list. Poor guy has my sore throat, but it's planting time for the farmers so he doesn't get much of a break.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going for my second cup. We leave at noon today to meet our DD at Cisco to pick up granddaughters for the weekend. Then take them back Sunday.  We will play with kids all weekend.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Supposed to get some rain and cool temps starting tonight until sat morning. They cancelled work for tomorrow, yesterday at the ranch. Hmmm wondering what to do today and when. I may be able to get them all done since It'll be to wet tomorrow. Going to pick up (cut down, then up tree's) a rick of wood burns up half a day. Maybe longer if the owner is home and he's a good talker then I don't get anything done when I get home.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all dd1 is taking care a starling that fell out of its nest and when we put in a close as we could  to the nest it kept falling out and we never saw the parents. So she the momma bird.if it lives it be her pet since starlings are legal here to keep. Need to do chores inside and outside and get school done.


----------



## rachels.haven

@Jesusfreak101 have you tried egg yolk and cat food slurry? (For your bird, every 30 mins to 2 hours depending on bird age, addi g water to the mix if needed). Rehabbed and released songbirds as a kid. Good stuff.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes its getting a mixture of soaked cat food, applesauce, one hard boiled egg, bird viatimens, and calcium along with any bugs the kids catch. The recipe was from a rehab sight for starlings and sparrows. The kids can catch alot bugs normally so they enjoying it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up to sunshine and coffee!   😁 

Chores, then to work....should be a good day.   Enjoy yours!


----------



## Baymule

Pouring rain. Thanks for coffee! Watching cartoons with little granddaughters, 13 year old is still sleeping. Yesterday’s trip was miserable. Rained all the way and back. I-20 is bad enough, throw in rain, low visibility and high speed bumper cars and it was down right scary. Got home at 9 last night. Now that we are home, the rain is welcomed.

Animals didn’t get fed last night, I’ll go out in the rain in a little while and feed.

Yesterday when I moved the chicken tractor, I set it down on a pullet. It broke her neck, I was upset with myself. Was leaving at noon, still had a lot to do, didn’t want to clean chicken. I tossed her over the fence to the pigs. Heck, they caught and ate a crow, why not a plump CCX chicken? BJ came out and I was going to show him the chicken, it was gone. Not even a feather left. Pigs are savages.

Y’all have a great weekend!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Up to light light rain with a heavy line coming in and cold weather that started last night.


Baymule said:


> I was going to show him the chicken, it was gone. Not even a feather left. Pigs are savages.


When I was a kid we fed our dead chickens to the pigs. It didn't take long. Now remember when wanting to get rid of a bigger "body", you need to forget to feed them for a few days first.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for coffee. Chores are done, sunny but only 39. Some friends found morels earlier this week, not us though. Did I mention softball starts tomorrow? Sigh, I'm a gluten. 
Mom and DH's geldings keep putting their hay tire in the fence... usually I can just pull it out but today had to turn off the fence they had it in there so far. So they can just have one tire to keep their hay from blowing away.  I'm so sick of those two. They are so neglected and I just don't have time. DH and Mom never even look at them. V E R Y Frustrating. Anyways today we have school, then speech. Hoping to get to the library, rabbit cages cleaned then kids have sleepovers, one of which I get to go to, DH will have the place to himself.  Tomorrow we'll get home, do chores, have bunny buyers coming. Then lunch, SB practice.... still didn't get the lawn finished mowing, DH may be stuck with that chore after all.


----------



## rachels.haven

Merry Christmas...I mean, good morning, from New England.
Bailey the dog says "Screw it" and went back to bed. I echo Bailey's sentiment, but no bed for me.
Snow is overrated.
Time to figure out how to get feed and Dh's birthday stuff while putting the kids through a half day of school. KID RODEO. yee hah. (feel that excitement(?))
Last day before spring break and a week long packing party for us.


----------



## Baymule

Got feeding done in the rain. Walked to neighbors to get my tractor. The lever that operates the front end bucket came off in my hand yesterday. Neighbor welded it back on. Soaking wet, peeled off outer layer, breakfast for little girls, somewhere in here I get a shower.


----------



## CLSranch

Working the filly the other day. And I got some help.


----------



## CLSranch

She looks great yet were not prowling pastures for steers just yet. I wish had started her full time in Jan. I'm not even taking off in that 3 acre pasture.


----------



## Baymule

She looks good, I like a buckskin. That’s some awesome helpers ya’ got there!


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> Snow is overrated.


I don't know why you people live in the south where it snows this time of year 
We are actually getting some snow flurries now, past the time Mr. NOAA said it would start/stop snowing. Just warm enough to melt it off. 



CLSranch said:


>


Chip off the old block!


----------



## Baymule

Well the rodeo has been canceled due to being an outdoor arena and it being so muddy.  The 4 year old told me she wanted to go strawberry picking. I looked up strawberry pick your own and there is a farm not too far away! So we will go picking tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

We can't do that until June here


----------



## Baymule

By June the strawberries will be done. Blueberries will be ready by end of May.

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. We got a little over 3 inches of rain. Sure needed it. Looking forward to picking strawberries today.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have a LOT of upick berry fields close.  In fact, a strawberry festival annually for years...not last summer, thanks Covid.  Big blueberry farm just a 6-7 miles away.  Hope to go there for my own stash this year.  May even find a few bushes follow me home.     I've tried in past but have to fence them in to keep them.   Seems easier to pick a few gallon and freeze.  Only me to pick and eat, so....could stick a couple in the corner of the garden area, depends on how it does this year.   I see a couple days each week for next couple of weeks to get the garden going for 2021!   . Needs doing.

Coffee cup needs refill.....


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all hope it's a great day. Thanks for the coffee. Hope ya'll have fun with the strawberries today Bay.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My mother snd sister in law along with nephew and niece are makibg a surprise visit cleaninh like a crazy person and trying to get everything done before they get should be fun lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey y'all, not much happening here, except in the barn. Going to be making some cookie dough today, and probably going to assess my flock to see what I have, I am going to a chicken action tomorrow, and not planning on coming back empty handed. I might also try and figure out what I will need for animal feed for the year, I really don't want to be going to the feed store every other week for lamb food, so I might try and figure out how many bags I need to get through a month.


----------



## Baymule

We picked 25 pounds of strawberries! It was cold and windy. Stopped for Redi Whip! Headed home.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Took scrap in today steel is 160 a ton. Also got check back from chicken auction. Roosters were 16.00,16.50, and 11.00 old hens brought pen of 2 brought 10.00.   I hope my hens hatch a few batches and most are roosters I could sell a few dozen for 16.00 apiece.

Old harvey is starting to come around sense we trimmed his hooves.


----------



## Alaskan

Simpleterrier said:


> Took scrap in today steel is 160 a ton. Also got check back from chicken auction. Roosters were 16.00,16.50, and 11.00 old hens brought pen of 2 brought 10.00.   I hope my hens hatch a few batches and most are roosters I could sell a few dozen for 16.00 apiece.
> 
> Old harvey is starting to come around sense we trimmed his hooves.


Crazy good prices on roosters...


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yep they have been high here for a couple of years. They have been 10-15 not 11-16. Any of those prices are crazy to me for a rooster


----------



## Baymule

I can’t believe roosters bring that much! Wow!


----------



## Mini Horses

Roos, yep, $12 each on a bad day.   Some to eat, some to fight.  That's right!  Big, young and feisty...bring big bucks.    I don't ask...just smile.   It's never a gentle Buff Orp to bring that.    I have two mixed breed, color galore and aggressive, caged.  They'll go next month.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, we are getting that at any of the poultry swaps anymore... but anything that is anything is bringing at least $10 now.... Will see what things are like at the Poultry swap in a couple weeks.

Gilmanor Poultry Swap... Chewning Rd outside of Ashland... May 1st.... Always VERY BUSY.... LOTS OF EVERYTHING. 
I think they are on Facebook and MeWe... I will get an address but you could probably google or Duckduckgo  to find it... 
If anyone is going hope that maybe can meet up....say HI in person....


----------



## Mini Horses

Meet up, yeah!!   It's in Glen Allen, VA, technically....for anyone wanting to check distance.    Not far north of Richmond, VA...for a possibly more known location reference.

12187 Chewing Rd, Glen Allen, VA.      I've already gotten my directions.   😁  107 miles.


----------



## member 21230

@Nifty please permanently delete, all my content and my user ID.

Thank You


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on
Cinnamon rolls too. Yesterday was a good day. Sleepover was fun for my girls and me. Got home, chores done, showed 2 bunnies to a 4H boy, he bought both. Will see them at the fair. First softball practice went well, it was well organized and dd1 had fun.  It'll be one more thing but will be fun to watch her play, she sure loves it.
 Then had some people come see our pony we're thinking about selling. Not a good fit, so they didn't buy him. They wanted him as a 4H pony...  .for a girl that was very much a beginner....grandma brought her and was whom I communicated with didn't touch the pony. They only bought 2/3 of my asking price.


----------



## Mini Horses

PA sounds like you've had a good couple days.  The pony will find his best home, when it all lines up.  Since you know he's had issues, I'm sure you are watching where he goes.

Crisp out this morning but, nice.  Hope to work my fence "project" today.  Will see how that goes as the day unfolds.  Home all day, whatever happens...and something will.

Having coffee -- nice.  Have some, fresh pot ready.  Contemplating this list and where to start.  This working is really getting in my way now!   Not on payday but, every other day.     That said, better run get the new filters and 5 gal of hydraulic oil, any feed needed and get myself moving along!   Texted DS there was a fence party today and he was invited.   No RSVP so far.   😁🥴.    For sure I'll be pounding posts.

Need to  go walk a herd of goats to another field for the day, Pied Piper style.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning BHYer's. Another cold front coming. I can't believe the Roo's costing so much. I've thought about incubating and raising more to sell. Most of our chicken swaps the pen goes with and I don't have a bunch of little pens built up and probably ain't gonna. I'm not home enough to get a customer base of selling them out the door. Maybe craiglist or something.


Mini Horses said:


> Need to go walk a herd of goats to another field for the day, Pied Piper style.


I've noticed a feed bucket works better than a flute for me.


----------



## Baymule

Got chores done, 4 year old is my shadow. Made cinnamon toast, got little girls dressed, 13 year old and her friend are waking up and I have to take her friend home. Then grab stuff, pack car, make like cow plop and hit the trail.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> Then grab stuff, pack car, make like cow plop and hit the trail.


I love it. And glad you got the granddaughters again.


----------



## farmerjan

Crealcritter said:


> @Nifty please permanently delete, all my content and my user ID.
> 
> Thank You


@Crealcritter , really wish you would not just cut off all contact with us.  I have enjoyed talking tractors and fencing and other stuff.  How about just not being active if you are that much more involved with your other platform?


----------



## CLSranch

Ditto


----------



## Mini Horses

CLSranch said:


> I've noticed a feed bucket works better than a flute for me.



 Well, they must think I AM the feed bucket. Hollar "hey girls" and they run to me. If I walk, they follow.....so, pretty easy to move them. Now, I notice they run with me if I try to leave them!  Ever tried to sneak away from 30+ goats?? Someone always sees you....then, stampede.


----------



## farmerjan

Try that with 20+ cow/calf pairs as you REALLY REALLY need to get out the gate with the truck......


----------



## Simpleterrier

I was told that people buy the roosters and process them and then sell them at farmers markets for free range organic chicken. Kinda makes me smile both ways (what I get payed and what they do with them). some people.


----------



## Baymule

We are home. Tired. We went down Highway 80 from Mineola to Terrell, stopping at garage sales. It’s the longest garage sale, crosses 4 states  Or as the 4 year old called it, a garbage sale. LOL The 2 little girls picked out Christmas tree stars, both for a quarter. 13 year old got old albums for her record player, $5 each. 
Now to get something to eat....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and toast this morning. We slept like rocks. BJ has an 8:00 dental appointment. I’m recovering from being bent over picking those strawberries, it will take BJ a little longer. LOL It is a hard trip, halfway and back. Interstate 20 all the way, Dallas and Fort Worth traffic is terrible, we almost got sideswiped coming home. On the way to Cisco, a wide load trucker was weaving, taking up 2 or 3 lanes, He ran one car almost into the concrete divider. We scooted past him while he was swerving into another lane. It takes us both just to get through the gauntlet.

This week, we hit the garden!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule
Worked on our garden yesterday afternoon. Burned the brush pile mainly but also still had to pick up the pine limbs that came down in the ice storms. One tree in particular was hit hard. I think garden is ready for tilling now. But we'll wait a few days....rain starts late this afternoon then snow....   might attempt to save my pear tree buds....it's in full bloom. Snow all day tomorrow.  By Thursday Spring should be coming back. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Baymule

Weatherman just said we have a frost coming this weekend. Now I don’t feel like such a slacker for not having the garden ready. LOL


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all. Just want to say that my wallet proudly survived the chicken auction I went to yesterday. Some of the prices were ridiculous, there were birds going for $55 a head at times. It really made me reconsider culling roosters, when they could easily fetch some money. Plenty of show quality birds sold, but there were a few times I would think that maybe the group of birds would be practical, only to see the prices skyrocket before I had even grabbed my number. Still came home with 8 birds, four were birds that I would have kicked myself for not bidding on because birds were going for so much, and the pen was $50, but I am definitely wishing I had not gotten them. Oh well, with some time, someone will want two pairs of Brahmas.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> but I am definitely wishing I had not gotten them.


That is unfortunate. Maybe you'll have a change of heart tomorrow, especially if you can sell the Brahmas.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Hey, do any of you have a mudroom type entrance to your house? What size is it and do you like the size? 

Hubby is wanting to add a mudroom/entryway that would be the new front entrance to the house and I'm trying to figure out dimensions that would work. It would feed into the kitchen/eating area. Right now the front door enters into the laundry room so we want to change where the entryway is located.


----------



## Bruce

We have one accessed through the enclosed porch. Roughly 6.5' x 9'. 3' door to porch on the south east end, opposite the doorway to the hall. 4.5' closet in the NE corner. Space for a bench opposite the closet. We keep a boot tray to the right of the door as you come in from the porch and one on the left going into the house proper.

Seems a useful size for us.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Afternoon all todays a baking day going to make french bread, sandwich bread, hamburger buns, maybe some blueberry muffins already made. i thinking of making some breakfast cakes, cinnamon rolls and maybe some other breakfast items. i have a five gallon bucket full of eggs and still more to collect need to use as much as possible.


----------



## farmerjan

Make custard... uses LOTS of eggs and gets eaten fast.  Rose Acre farms has a recipe that I use.... they sell eggs.... don't have it handy but you can get it off the internet.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i just tell the kids its pudding lol


----------



## Baymule

I have a pound cake recipe that uses a dozen eggs. I’ll get it off my computer and post it for you.


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Hey, do any of you have a mudroom type entrance to your house? What size is it and do you like the size?


I wish mine were bigger...



But I store a bunch in there..  I have;
1 full size fridge, 

footwear for 7 (not enough for all, I have to rotate summer and winter gear)

Coats for 6 (i store mine in my closet, and we still need more space)

All of the fishing rods, those are on the ceiling.

A bunch of rifles and shotguns,

Snowmachine/ 4-wheeler helmets

2 bows,  one compound one long bow

Bunch of feed bags

Bunch of crates with gloves,  hats, dog gear, chicken gear, garden gear, etc.

When we added onto the house, a tiny bedroom became the mudporch/entry for the house.  Because of that I couldn't change the shape much, but took out the closet and took away one corner that holds an upright freezer for the pantry.


----------



## Alaskan

It is 11.6 feet by 10.

But the door into the house is close to one wall, which means we lose a bit of wall storage.


----------



## farmerjan

If the mud room has the washing machine etc then it needs to be at least 10x10.  Or as an extra place for a fridge or freezer.... but to me an 8x10 is about minimum because I want room to hang coats, boots on mats, a chair or bench to sit on to put the boots/shoes on and off.  If a bench, then storage under seat for hats and gloves or stuff like that.... or an open bench with the boot/shoe storage underneath.  
No matter the size, you will always find a reason to want it to be bigger....

I want a mudroom/entry  here... nothing except straight into the hallway to main house, back door straight into the kitchen... Thinking about closing in half front porch to have front door open into entry type room... but then there are no other wide enough doors for the furniture to go in and out of house if needed.... back door from open deck direct into kitchen ....make deck a big closed in entry/mudroom/extra storage but it is on the opposite side from the drive way so awkward.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today, some rains.   So, went to work in morning, then went to get a CL buy...another incubator set up.   While there, saw goats, talked, looked and found two kids I wanted to buy.  No prices given me and one was already under consideration by another who recently bought others.  Wait and see.  But his Boer buck is great, these kids are his and 90%ish boer.   Guess I'll be waiting to see if I can spend more money.  😁   You never know how innocently things happen!  Just hope any pricing is decent.

Rains predicted for some amount of three days this week, so scheduling work.   Might as well.  Next week looks like better weather -- esp if I've moved the jobs up to be off.    

Eggs!! Oh, my!   Overabundance.   Cooking, sharing, selling...now I'll hatch some!    I have some good layers and nice roos to complement them.  Might as well.  Can raise or sell.    Have enough grow out pens.  Generally I have several broody hens by this time.  If any choose that route, then I'll see to it they'll wake up to chicks one day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mud room....yes!!   Oh, I'd love to close in my back porch.   Don't want solid but a series of sliding door units would work.  Expensive.   One day.   

It's raised, concrete and garage opens to it at one end...rather than into my house.  On east of house, open to south at other end.  I'd use that end like a green house.  It will happen sometime.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Mud room is the old garage under the house. Man door from out side and 8' garage door. All barn coat's and boots and work boots are in there. Both freezers a work bench tote storage and grill. There isn't enough room for a car so it is the mud room it is 20x20. Half bath right inside of house off of mud room


----------



## Baymule

Mud room. I’d like to have room. Only I’d have to call it the sandbox. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Mud room. I’d like to have room. Only I’d have to call it the sandbox. LOL


Just try not to pee in it.


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> That is unfortunate. Maybe you'll have a change of heart tomorrow, especially if you can sell the Brahmas.


I do slightly regret getting the Brahmas, but at the same time I know I would have been kicking myself if I didn't get them, because they sold as rocks, and were the cheapest by far that went through during the hour they went through. I have to say that I think one Rooster will not be sold, but not be staying in the coop. The hens I think will be really nice if they get time to look decent and not be getting bred constantly. 
So right now, I am not thrilled with them, but also not completely mad about getting them.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Our son came in last night. They are building a gas station in Palestine, the office/shop is in Brownsboro, so he spent the night here. He’ll finish up his part this morning, then break down the crane and drive it back to Lufkin. Top speed is 50 MPH, there is a couple of long stretches of 2 lane road, can imagine a string of annoyed drivers behind him. LOL 

This morning a lady is bringing me some bricks she needs to get rid of. I’m scrounging and don’t even have to go get them. Haha, I’ll take that deal!

Going to take the free 2” PVC pipe to Robert’s to use his chop saw, cut them, start gluing pieces together and make 2 chicken tractors. A friend cleaned up around his place and gave it to me. I’ll have to buy a few pieces to finish up, but I have most of it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is.  Need to get moving, someone coming after bunnies 8:30. Need to check the NZ doe too. No snow yet, 36° and damp.  
Yesterday got school done, found a couple of used trail pads for the kids, groceries and some 4H stuff. 
Today another 4H meeting this evening. My crock pot is getting a lot of use, yesterday made chilli, today a pot roast.


----------



## Mini Horses

Crock Pots are still an awesome cooking method for busy people!   Yeah, I have instapot,too.  Both have their advantages.  In winter, ovens do double duty.     😁   I actually used an outside grill for first time in years on Sunday.   Charcoal and all!  Enjoyed the taste but not the time to get it going.   No starter chimney.

Bout the same here as yesterday, low 40s and going to mid 70s.   Hopefully No rain along with.   Working anyway, so only feed time issue if it does.  But I sure do need to mow the yard!!!    Dry works better.

Need to get through my coffee fix.    Have a great day everyone.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning fellow BYHer's. Possible snow later and tomorrow will be the third freeze since I started planting. I got what ever the kids had this weekend. Work yesterday wasn't to bad and except for lunch we were not very close to each other. They just showed the weather. There is only 4 years we had a freeze 4-21-... or later.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Going to be a buay day normal chores and need to get hay from feed store and get some things from the grocery store and need to hit po box lots of errands trying to decided what all to do today woth school  amd other chores honestly depends on time. Kids are awake up arent awake yet lol.


----------



## farmerjan

BEAUTIFUL  day;   Sunny, breezy, going to be maybe 70 before front comes in and we get severe 40 mph wind gusts tomorrow and then 2 days of probably frost and/or freeze..... some possible rain or even a few snow showers.... Laundry hung, load of junk to dumpster, going to unload some stuff out of car into house and go do some more cleaning/sorting/TOSSING more of my accumulation of "stuff".... I am a pack rat.


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch i was going to ask you if you were getting snow that the weather man showed this morning. We are going to have a frost in the morning.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Must be springtime, there's more baby bunnies!  Yay!  Third litter so far this year, so I suppose it isn't anything new.  Actually, it's close to summer time, the night time chill is almost gone and pretty soon we will have the windows open all the time, they've been shut at night the past month or three.  Now that things on the mainland should be warming up, it should be nice all over soon?  It's hard to keep track of the weather everywhere.





These are the older buns, they need to move to a bigger space soon.


----------



## Alaskan

Niele da Kine said:


> Must be springtime, there's more baby bunnies!  Yay!  Third litter so far this year, so I suppose it isn't anything new.  Actually, it's close to summer time, the night time chill is almost gone and pretty soon we will have the windows open all the time, they've been shut at night the past month or three.  Now that things on the mainland should be warming up, it should be nice all over soon?  It's hard to keep track of the weather everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 84286
> These are the older buns, they need to move to a bigger space soon.


Funniest looking fluffy things...no eyes.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch i was going to ask you if you were getting snow that the weather man showed this morning. We are going to have a frost in the morning.


Yep we got it. Several hours of great big snow flakes. Melted as soon as hit.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Yep we got it. Several hours of great big snow flakes. Melted as soon as hit.


Show off!


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> Show off!


Lets just say I'm glad my drive doesn't look like yours. And it's still to cold for me.


----------



## member 21230

Crealcritter said:


> @Nifty please permanently delete, all my content and my user ID.
> 
> Thank You



I have no problem with rules at all. What I do have a problem with is when rules are not enforced equally and the decisions to enforce rules are based on a lie or a honest mistake. One sure way to get me to "move along", is to lie to me. As a truth seeker, I have pretty close to zero tolerance for lies.

Although I will miss some here, "others" I will not miss at all. Those that I will not miss are *lying artificial UN-intellegent* *bots*. I know when I'm reading and replying to a human and when I'm reading and replying to a machine.

I've wasted many hours on this site and even more time deleting my content (not easy by the way). I'm far from perfect and joining here was a big mistake, I'll chalk up to a personal learning experience.

I want to leave you humans with something that may help you. So my last post will be in the Covid-19 thread.

-----------------------

Edit: @Nifty I would strongly suggest that you consider doing a positive member email confirmation. To weed out the bots and inactive members.

Something as simple as click this link to continue your membership and have them answer a simple random jpg math question after they click the validation link.

Something as simple random as 1+1= , 1-1= , 10+1= , etc... can be very effective as long is it's in picture (jpg) format. 

For those accounts who do not revalidate their account X number of days or can't answer a simple math question. Lock or delete their userid. Just my two cents worth.

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏💕🇺🇸


----------



## CLSranch

Crealcritter said:


> Edit: @Nifty I would strongly suggest that you consider doing a positive member email confirmation. To weed out the bots and inactive members.
> 
> Something as simple as click this link to continue your membership and have them answer a simple random jpg math question after they click the validation link.


I wouldn't like that even if it does work.

   Well some of us (humans) will miss your input.


----------



## rachels.haven

Niele da Kine said:


> View attachment 84286


...ah. tribbles. With ears. Like chicken tribbles.


----------



## Alaskan

rachels.haven said:


> ...ah. tribbles. With ears. Like chicken tribbles.


Yes!  That is what they look like.


----------



## ElenaDeborah11

Alaskan said:


> I am afraid you need to shell put for a new one... the one you have is antique for a laptop.
> 
> Me...  I spent  HOURS 2 days in a row... trying to get my printer to behave...  no luck...
> 
> And my laptop is fantastic...  the printer isn't all that old either....
> 
> But man... frustrating...
> 
> I kept wanting to smack that printer with a hammer


Lucky you don't have to work with 3d printer.. My son asked for it for a long time, but now I don't know what to do with this strange machine For example, what are people finding the best settings for printing TPU. At the moment I have the speed at 25mm as any higher the filament just sticks in the gears. The print is so slow it’s just silly. The printer is an ender 3.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Chicken tribbles?  Now my mind has melted.

They have eyeballs in the fluff somewhere.  They're not quite at the absurdly cute stage yet, but they're getting close.





They've just made seven weeks old now, they're not old enough to move to new homes yet.  Still dunno the genders or which ones will stay and which ones will go.  There's forty two bunnies here at the moment although twenty two of them are still very young so we need a few more.  

Two dozen adults is about the right number for the herd.  These critters are 'livestock' don'tcha know?  We're yarn farmers, hmm, or maybe we should be yarn ranchers since the yarn fiber comes from livestock and not plants?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s cold, 34 degrees. Hope this is the last cold spell for the year, I’m really tired of winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

We're getting part of a cold front later today, with lower temps for next couple days.  It's not coming with snow here....just wind and rain.  Seems rain will be short lived.  I'm good with that.      Soon, hurricaine season.     I want gorgeous weather season!

Riding some back roads last couple days I kept seeing brownish yellow fields....where they had sprayed chemicals to kill vegetation.   Coming home, field next to me was off colored.  This morning, it's yellow.   So far, I don't see over spray onto my fields, but I hate the chemicals !!  I'm watching.  The farmer has been good about leaving a 15' barrier line along my side, which I mow...after a talk several yrs ago.   I wish they  would find a different way!   At least I don't have the garden in yet, it's on that side of farm....as is pasture.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Off to pick up the TWO  pigs that  the total amount of meat is #108  lbs...what a screw up that pig experience  has been....total cost per pound ...    (cost of pigs,feed and butchering and wrapping) a whopping.    $8.32 ....talk about stupid  🙄


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Wednesday! Indiana has broken some 90 year old snow records.... BTW I think I heard some people say it'll be 70 degrees by Monday. Good solid pneumonia weather. 




Just school today, should have time to go over to the farm and work on insulation.  Church this evening, they feed us so no worries on supper.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No snow here, this morning is chilly current in the 40s will warm up possibly to 70s around 4ish lol suppose to be in 60s most of the day. tomorrow and friday we be getting rain so hoping to till and plant saturday. Dh wants to finish the coop and play ground this weekend we see how that ends up. ordering school books and supplies and new cloths for the kids. also will be going shoe shopping going to be expensive with these short people lol. probably will still be less then what most do for those who go to public school so that fine.  Todays list is clean house, school, outside chores and heb i avoided going yesterday doubt i get out of it today.


----------



## farmerjan

I get the chemical thing @Mini Horses ... the other side of the coin is that by killing off the field, which is often something like Rye planted as a cover crop in the fall to keep from having the soil bare to the winds and weather which helps to retain the topsoil.....the crop that dies is  a mulch on the ground that is now NO - TILL planted to a crop like corn.  So there is no plowing, no run off, no wind loss of topsoil again.  And the crop that dies, will help to keep down the weeds as a mulch, and actually can help the new crop growing if there is a late frost or freeze.  
Not saying that it is the best way to go.... just that it is a way that ag has "evolved" to get away from so much plowing that causes so much loss of topsoil...and several trips over the field with equipment that compacts the soil also.   I wish there was a way to kill off a crop without the chemicals.... and it is less "poisonous" than it used to be, and the chemicals used are more geared toward the specific crop that is there rather than an overall broad spectrum herbicide.


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Off to pick up the TWO  pigs that  the total amount of meat is #108  lbs...what a screw up that pig experience  has been....total cost per pound ...    (cost of pigs,feed and butchering and wrapping) a whopping.    $8.32 ....talk about stupid  🙄


I Missed that.... how did you get so little meat at such high cost?


----------



## Alaskan

ElenaDeborah11 said:


> Lucky you don't have to work with 3d printer.. My son asked for it for a long time, but now I don't know what to do with this strange machine For example, what are people finding the best settings for printing TPU. At the moment I have the speed at 25mm as any higher the filament just sticks in the gears. The print is so slow it’s just silly. The printer is an ender 3.


Wow...  you lost me at 3d printer.

Kid 3 on occasion asks for one.

I say ha, go out and use your welder, or a knife on a block of wood.


----------



## Alaskan

Niele da Kine said:


> Chicken tribbles?  Now my mind has melted.
> 
> They have eyeballs in the fluff somewhere.  They're not quite at the absurdly cute stage yet, but they're getting close.
> 
> View attachment 84312
> They've just made seven weeks old now, they're not old enough to move to new homes yet.  Still dunno the genders or which ones will stay and which ones will go.  There's forty two bunnies here at the moment although twenty two of them are still very young so we need a few more.
> 
> Two dozen adults is about the right number for the herd.  These critters are 'livestock' don'tcha know?  We're yarn farmers, hmm, or maybe we should be yarn ranchers since the yarn fiber comes from livestock and not plants?


Those bunnies are impressively cute.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> I Missed that.... how did you get so little meat at such high cost?


Bought two piglets last May, was told they were hampshire/ Berkshire cross....long story short...they were Ferrell florida piney pigs that he caught and lied abot...almost $900 in feed....butcher said I could feed them for another six months and they still wouldn't  gain more weight....seller lied, and I will deal with him soon....still to pissed off to go see him, jail isn't  in my plans... 🤬


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Bought two piglets last May, was told they were hampshire/ Berkshire cross....long story short...they were Ferrell florida piney pigs that he caught and lied abot...almost $900 in feed....butcher said I could feed them for another six months and they still wouldn't  gain more weight....seller lied, and I will deal with him soon....still to pissed off to go see him, jail isn't  in my plans... 🤬


WOW, I had to look it up... but max weight... is a huge difference between a Hampshire and what you got.

No wonder you are so angry. 



Deep inhale,  cleansing exhale.

Jail bad....  peaceful life good.

At least you know the meat was well treated and chemical free...  that is worth a premium.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> WOW, I had to look it up... but max weight... is a huge difference between a Hampshire and what you got.
> 
> No wonder you are so angry.
> 
> 
> 
> Deep inhale,  cleansing exhale.
> 
> Jail bad....  peaceful life good.
> 
> At least you know the meat was well treated and chemical free...  that is worth a premium.


Chemical free and well treated came at premium  price


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Chemical free and well treated came at premium  price


It always does!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Alaskan said:


> It always does!


And so does a lesson well learned 🥲


----------



## farmerjan

A note on the chemical killing off of fields, and my comments about the cover crops and trying to "save" more of the topsoil.  Came across an article from the  "Smithsonianmag.com .... April 14, 2021.... called Nations Corn Belt has Lost a Third of its Topsoil...... interesting reading.... and tied in to what I was saying in some ways.... about the horrible loss of topsoil with the farming practices of CONSTANT plowing and leaving the land bare....that was practiced for years... and continual mono-cropping...


----------



## Mini Horses

We've probably all had a costly lesson, or two.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> A note on the chemical killing off of fields, and my comments about the cover crops and trying to "save" more of the topsoil.  Came across an article from the  "Smithsonianmag.com .... April 14, 2021.... called Nations Corn Belt has Lost a Third of its Topsoil...... interesting reading.... and tied in to what I was saying in some ways.... about the horrible loss of topsoil with the farming practices of CONSTANT plowing and leaving the land bare....that was practiced for years... and continual mono-cropping...


I understand the theory but the chemicals are not what I'd like.   We graze ours.  😁  He is extremely considerate with watching winds, equipment low, etc.   Good farmer.


----------



## Baymule

35degrees here this morning, frost too. Rain storm coming in Friday and Friday night. I'm tired of cold weather, real tired of it. Dunno how my friends that live north of Dallas deal with cold. LOL LOL Bring on Summer!


----------



## Alaskan

And here I am excited about being able to see some dirt in my parking area


----------



## rachels.haven

Niele da Kine said:


> Chicken tribbles?  Now my mind has melted.
> 
> They have eyeballs in the fluff somewhere.  They're not quite at the absurdly cute stage yet, but they're getting close.
> 
> View attachment 84312


Oh goodness. That ginger bunny tribble is incredibly cute.
Gingerbunny tribble, meet the tribble chickens and their brood of incubaby chicks I unceremoniously dumped out there for the tribble hens to parent (Yay, silkies!)


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, last co op day for the school year. Found out our lead Mom will probably not be joining... her kids are high school and we don't have any other kids their age joining next year. Which means that I may be lead Mom, or at least lead co mom....   sigh... the things we do for our kiddos.
I did get more insulation out of the attic, 10 bags... still a bunch to go, now that we have a few less things I hope to get it finished before it gets too warm. Working in insulation isn't fun and 100 times worse in the heat. 
Still no bunnies.... the first doe was due Tuesday.... seems to be a false....hopefully the other doe gets the kids their meatpens.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good day for this as it's real chilly out there!   34 this morn is way below average for time of year....again tomorrow, too.   Then warm back up.  Roller coasters were never my thing!   I feel better that others are having similar weather issues.  Plus, now I don't feel so bad about delayed garden work.  

Alas, working today, so coffee , chores and go to it.    Screwy day yesterday as I had to unexpectedly take DS to his traffic court day, wait, take him home, adjust my work... Meaning I finally got home at 7:15, chores, dinner, hot shower and cut my hair!   While he was a prisoner in my truck for 25 mile drive, each way he got a sermon...wasn't religious!      We are supposed to do fencing tomorrow.  😁    Plus, when we got home he felt inclined to finish getting tranny back in his truck.   Did I influence this?  😤     Sure did.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses do you reckon you'll ever get that boy raised?   Maybe someday? Oh well, at least you can get some fence work out of him. Happy fencing!

Thanks for the coffee PA. I'm gonna go for my second cup. Taking my time this morning. Need to get chores done, then work on building a chicken tractor. Tomorrow rain and storms, somewhere in there we got to load ram lambs (5) and 1 ewe lamb to take to auction Saturday morning. We always load the evening before, since we leave out early and that would mean loading in the dark. Besides, anytime we are in a time crunch, things always go wrong. Loading them up the evening before gives us a little time to spare.


----------



## Baymule

PA, I helped a friend roll out insulation in her Mom's attic one summer. It was done after we got off work, so the sun had been baking the attic all day. We wore long sleeves to keep the insulation off us, little good that did. We were so hot! But when we quit for the day and went down the ladder, the difference was astounding in the insulated areas. Well worth it. So I get it on insulation and hot weather, hope you get it all done before summer sets in!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, been a busy week here. Had a breakfast before school yesterday, and then ended up bringing my dog into my dad's office to donate blood for a dog who was bleeding quite a bit. Oh and we drained an abscess on a lamb after dinner last night. I am off to the feed store today, then school, and 4H tonight.


----------



## Baymule

I have S L O W L Y drank my coffee this morning and had the luxury of not having to get up and going NOW to go anywhere, do anything or anything else on a time schedule. We've been running hard lately and I was ready for a little down time. That's over now, I gotta get dressed, do chores and start building a chicken tractor. At the rate I'm going, we'll be butchering the first batch, thus clearing out the present chicken tractor, before I get the 2 new ones finished, then moving batch #2 into the old chicken tractor.    Poor dirty birdies, batch #2 really needs to get off the porch and hit the dirt for some fine chicken fun time before becoming dinner! LOL It doesn't help that I only have enough 2" 90 degree with side outlet fittings for one chicken tractor and I can't seem to find any more. The Lowes in Tyler says to have some in their online inventory, but I will call first to make sure that they really do have some before we go.


----------



## messybun

Haha Baymule, I’m over due to build a chicken tractor too; well a duck tractor.
Speaking of ducks, look who hatched this morning!

This one is destined for my friend, but I have two ducks sitting outside so hopefully I’ll get some ducklings from them!


----------



## Baymule

I truly admire people who are fully prepared for animals BEFORE they get them......... I don't seem to have that trait.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Had a short work day today. Mare was a pain. She needs a break, she needs worked over good. Debating on tuning her up, or unsaddling to give her a break after the last 3wks and working the filly.


----------



## farmerjan

Give her the break... she might not need to be worked over so much once she has a rest....ask me how I know.... had a few over the years.


----------



## Baymule

I vote give her a break. We all need it time to time.


----------



## CLSranch

I did give her the break. It was more of her skin condition than anything that made up my mind. It was a short day. We gathered 1 pasture that was next to the working pens, then put them out in their pasture. She worked harder walking back than she should have doing the whole day 3 times. Just walk  She was acting like she's been eating nothing but alfalfa for the last month.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I worked on a chicken tractor yesterday, then we went to Lowes in Tyler for particular 2" fittings that I was having a hard time finding and got 1" PVC for the top. A neighbor offered me some PVC pipe and I gladly accepted. There was enough 2" PVC well casing to make 2 chicken tractors, 5'x7'. So for my "free" pipe, I have spent and additional $170 in fittings and pipe for the top with a lift lid on half of it. I have the used tin for the top and already have rolls of hardware cloth for the sides. I'll come out with 2 nice chicken tractors for not a lot of money. 

Supposed to be storming this afternoon, evening and tonight. Going to load 5 ram lambs and 1 ewe lamb to take to auction first thing in the morning. That will get them off the feed bill. Winter grass is about gone in their pastures, time to mow and dry lot them so the bermuda can grow.


----------



## CLSranch

Good Morning Bay and all others. Congrats on finishing the tractors. I looked at getting four 3" PVC 90's the other week. I know they cost more at the little farm store, but $14 a piece.?? Good thing you already had a lot of the materials.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses do you reckon you'll ever get that boy raised?   Maybe someday? Oh well, at least you can get some fence work out of him. Happy fencing!


It's a job!!!   I got him raised but, the roads they take aren't always the right ones!    

Today is fence day -- with or without him.😁   GF says she'll have him here in about an HR and that was 2 hrs ago...   Things are ready, had breakfast, chores done, errands done, finish this cuppa and I'm on it.  😁

Crisp out there this morn.  As I hit the truck wipers to clear dew, it was slush.   But sun is bright now and I'm hearing mid 60s for today.  Perfect for the job.  Updates later.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

When you finish baymule i want pictures! Also since its so light how do you keep it from getting picked up by the wind??

Cleaning house today got very little done yesterday. Its raining today so yay i till tomorrow. We need lots of heavy down pours if the fields are going to recover. It looks like some the grass is brown and almost completely gone in our area. Only thing green in the fields are cactus and mesquits. Will be dragging dh to feed store early tomorrow for more hay and grain. So much to do so little time lol.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Good Morning Bay and all others. Congrats on finishing the tractors. I looked at getting four 3" PVC 90's the other week. I know they cost more at the little farm store, but $14 a piece.?? Good thing you already had a lot of the materials.


Oh I haven’t finished them, just got started on one of them and hopefully got the rest of materials yesterday. We loaded lambs for auction in the morning and I picked 3 wash pans of greens. I’ll spend the next few hours washing greens, stripping the spine out and cooking them. Plan on a few bags for the freezer.


----------



## Mini Horses

Progress.   300' old fence down and some bad posts out. All rolled and out of field.  New is rolled out and standing, tied at posts to just hold for tomorrow stretch and connect.  Have 10 t-posts to pound in, a corner with supports to do first.   So sore as haides but, worked hard, its to be expected.  

Just me and the tractor....so pretty good days work!!  Lot done.  Hope I can move tomorrow. 😁  Took Aleve, hot shower, heading to bed.  Gotta get up early.  They say rains mid afternoon into sun morn.   Goats will want their barn back.


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Progress.   300' old fence down and some bad posts out. All rolled and out of field.  New is rolled out and standing, tied at posts to just hold for tomorrow stretch and connect.  Have 10 t-posts to pound in, a corner with supports to do first.   So sore as haides but, worked hard, its to be expected.
> 
> Just me and the tractor....so pretty good days work!!  Lot done.  Hope I can move tomorrow. 😁  Took Aleve, hot shower, heading to bed.  Gotta get up early.  They say rains mid afternoon into sun morn.   Goats will want their barn back.


Yeah, when in doubt, we count on ourselves ... just you and the tractor, just me and the truck..... 

Great day's work for you.  I can't wait now to get the knees done so I can move like a person again and not like a 99 yr old person....
Tried Aleve and it doesn't touch the knees anymore than any of the other "pain killers" .....  oh well....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Yeah, when in doubt, we count on ourselves ... just you and the tractor, just me and the truck.....
> 
> Great day's work for you.  I can't wait now to get the knees done so I can move like a person again and not like a 99 yr old person....
> Tried Aleve and it doesn't touch the knees anymore than any of the other "pain killers" .....  oh well....


That just sucks.

Have you tried occupational therapy?

I used to have debilitating arthritis, as in it woke me up at night with the pain and I was taking the max amount of alive, every single day.

I got some occupational therapy, and well...  I still have arthritis,  but the pain is usually ignorable and never wakes me up at night.  Also,  no more pain meds.

It was crazy, I was doing everything "wrong".  So... how I held grocery bags, put dishes away...  I did it all wrong.   

Anyway, after getting retrained on how to do the stuff I do, but in a way that is easy on my joints...  night and day


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Progress.   300' old fence down and some bad posts out. All rolled and out of field.  New is rolled out and standing, tied at posts to just hold for tomorrow stretch and connect.  Have 10 t-posts to pound in, a corner with supports to do first.   So sore as haides but, worked hard, its to be expected.
> 
> Just me and the tractor....so pretty good days work!!  Lot done.  Hope I can move tomorrow. 😁  Took Aleve, hot shower, heading to bed.  Gotta get up early.  They say rains mid afternoon into sun morn.   Goats will want their barn back.


That boy has GOT to kick his girl to the curb and find himself a good one.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses im proud for you in getting the fence down and rolling out the new fence. Hope you aren’t too stove up today and can get it stretched and finished. You need to save a post to whallop that grown man in the head. Be sure to tell him thanks for all the help. GRRRR........

Coffee is ready. We’ll go to auction today, this will be the last of sales until next lambing. Looking for registered ewes now. It stormed last night, I woke up enough to know it, but went back to sleep.


----------



## promiseacres

Rainy today...we was supposed to be. DH may have to go to work.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. We only got a light rain last night so not muddy today but we do need more rain. Congrats Mini on all the fence work.


farmerjan said:


> Yeah, when in doubt, we count on ourselves


That's one thing my Mom taught me at a young age and EVERYONE has reaserted to me at some point in time. If you want something done or done right do it your dam self.


----------



## farmerjan

@Alaskan , I go to Physical therapy now, been doing it since after the ankle  replacement and all... since last April/May? (2020)  Worked hard with the ankle and then they included the knees to help me get more flexibility from the ankle too... still doing the knees to try to keep me as mobile as possible....do exercises and stretches at home to try to keep from getting too stove up.  

Cloudy, cool, rain supposed to be here by 2 or 3...


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain started here about 3.....not bad, unless you ask the goats.   

Darn son got here today...of course, not as early as I had started but, got corners dug, posts in and braced.   I had already pounded last posts in, we stretched and connected.   I took down last 60 feet and, few more posts pounded, fence up!!!

Opened gate and goats ran right to their barn....they had a place out of rain but, not "their barn".....spoiled, ya know?  Creatures of habit!  Pics tomorrow.   Wow, I'm glad to have that done but, tired.   Have more but, not in tomorrows plans. 😁 Maybe a trip to dump with a lot of old fence to toss. They don't open until 12:30 Sunday so, can relax in morning, then crank tractor & load it. Far easier than last two days. Another 330' roll to go up but not sure exactly where it's most needed. A lot of my fence is no climb but,  the field fence type is the issue for goats.  Also some of the oldest type here...only Mini horses then.

Another reason goats are so hard on fence is the fact that they like to eat the stuff that grows on our fence lines -- thank you birdies! -- brambles, honeysuckle, trees....yep birds are planters.   Goats like to stand on the fence to reach the highest.    They stroll on by a plain fence (unless something makes them want to eat what's on other side )  but, add honeysuckle and it's a picnic.  Plus, if nose goes thru they think a body can too....soon, there's a hole in said fence....or a stuck goat!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Plus, if nose goes thru they think a body can too....soon, there's a hole in said fence....or a stuck goat!


So true!

And if they get out once!!!!  Watch out!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
DH did work yesterday morning then he turned off his phone. I spent the morning grading and prepping, 3 more weeks of school.  In the afternoon we ran up to do some shopping then went to the farm to work in the attic. Rained some, but mostly a drizzle and not measurable. Today we're going back to the farm, no rain so moving stuff around. We need to get the small manure spreader and the roller from the back of the pole barn. DH may work ground. Really need to get the hay ground seeded.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. PA I hope you get a lot accomplished at the farm. Mimi horses I’m glad you got so much fencing done. Have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm just relaxing this tired old body this morning.  I smiled as I saw the goats checking out the new fence...looking for the escape hatch!   Where'd it go???  Yeah, satisfaction for me.   😁   Is that sadistic?  Nawhhh.

Warm but overcast.  Rained off and on overnight but blowing out.   Supposed to be sunny later and all week!!!   Temps going up.   Maybe I can get garden going one day.  Saturday, will be meeting up at a chicken swap with Farmerjan.   Fun day.  We both deserve a fun day!!!     I no longer get "vacations" so day trips count.  Going to carry a few cages, in case something I'm not needing wants to follow me home. 

WHEN the sun arrives, I'll take a walk around and decide what next project will be....beyond the garden, which is critical.  A casual walk to find problems.  You know, I wonder just what "City folk" do without such constant things to schedule!  🤔🤪🥳


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Going to have a nice warm up with a return to spring.... for 3 days anyway.


Mini Horses said:


> Plus, if nose goes thru they think a body can too....soon, there's a hole in said fence....or a stuck goat!



Another reason I don't have goats anymore. Instead of new fence I put up 3 strands of hot wire inside the barbwire fence. Lead nanny would just back up and run through teaching all the others not to respect the electric. I had a blue heeler that would run from the front porch all the way around that pasture and run them back in on command. They got to going in as soon as she ran down the road to get around. But they'd STILL get right back out.
  I miss that dog. I have her daughter, equally mean but not near as good.


----------



## farmerjan

Some clouds but getting partly sunny, a little breezy.  Had about .45 inches rain yesterday afternoon and night.  Good slow soaking type.  Could have used more at the nice rate it was coming down.  

Lots to do, will post on my journal.  Temps to get in the 80's    this week, really too warm for this time of year.... but will be nice. Looks like rain Thursday into Friday, then sunny for Saturday... Looking forward to meeting up with @Mini Horses ... anyone else in the area is welcome to come make it a BYH meet and greet!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all. The starling dd1 was caring for took a sudden turn for the worse yesterday no clue what happened  but it passed away yesterday evening. 
We also had hit the pet store and bought a cage and end up alsp buying a bird this was before the starling was found stuggling. This is at them moment named fireheart by dd1.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, been a busy weekend here. Spent all day yesterday in the barn getting stuff done. Today I got to show my boy in our first real jumping show. We definitely learned a lot, but more then anything, I am so proud that we managed to make it happen. I am off to get my first vaccine this afternoon, too.


----------



## CLSranch

Beautiful warm weather with some wind. I had all sorts of plans. And then today I felt like poo and did almost nothing. I mowed a little and emptied the sprayer, played with the kids a little and ate grilled some of our mini steaks. I do like pork.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I tilled the garden yesterday, sore this morning. No rest for the weary, today we lay down cardboard and put wood chip mulch over it. We load the mule with the tractor, then shovel it out and put over the cardboard. Yesterday evening I worked on my chicken tractor, kinda got the top figured out. I didn’t figure the thickness of the 2” PVC for the top, then the 2 Tees, so had to contemplate on that. LOL The tin I plan on using came up a little short, so had to figure out how to compensate for that.I think I got it. I’m not a builder, but I muddle through things and make it work. The top will be in 2 pieces, half will be fixed, wired in place. Half will be a lift top for access to feed, water, put chicks in and take them out.

Y’all have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule! We got DH's equipment moved around and started mowing at the farm. 
Today school, I have a zoom meeting. And hoping to get a trailer load of hay moved and finish mowing at the farm. 


 Chores last night. Horses are happy to be fed, though it was late.


----------



## Mini Horses

Because pictures show it happened.    Yep, that's a hay storage trailer there...old, aluminum one...wooden floor, air vents at top.  Bought 22 yrs ago.  A connex on wheels..   They don't even make these now, it's all lightweight & softer sides now.  This one is hard sided.  So my project is confirmed...glad It's done.   Today is sunny and warm.

This was first section in from a week ago.....




This was Friday of this past,  tractor and I removed all old...Can see first section in background, left to right.




This is new in taken Saturday late day, as rains rolled in...just from opposite end.



Only here can a new fence be appreciated!!!    😁 First pic looks front to back of farm, road on left is a dirt one to back of farm.   Others are across front and that is a paved public road.    Yep, out fence, jump down embankment, over ditch and they're in the road.   Of course, they just hustled to the 30 acre hay field across the road....


----------



## CLSranch

Looking good Mini.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got most of the garden tilled yesterday and some planted. Need to till a section for the spanich, swisschard, greenbeans, and corn and i think thats it. I thinking of making a few raised beds for carrots and beets. I dont think they will do well in our clay if memory serves they end up very short and very fat and not really worth the effort. Dh helped yesterday i used the pick axe to help soften certian areas so he could  use the tiller. Concidering we got alot of rain you would think it would have been easier but no even his dad was having a hard time plowing with the tractor in the field some areas were still to hard for the tractor... today need to hit feed store,  clean house, garden work, school, and my midwife is coming  over for my appointment. Gonna have sausage and biscuits for breakfast so right now going to work on that and cleaning and deciding what to do for lunch and supper another thing i need to do is make a meal plan life is less hectic with one.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the coffee Bay. Getting my 'relaxing' day today. Beautiful weather here, so probably going to do some work with the lambs after I finish homework.


----------



## Baymule

No working in the garden today, I forgot neighbor has it, changing oil and filters. So I got the 2 top pieces for my chicken tractor figured out, measured, cut and glued. We moved laying hens to hoop coop. Going to dismantle the temporary (for 3 or 4 years) coop in the garden and use materials in constructing new ones.


----------



## Alaskan

I can finally see driveway!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!!  Impressive clean off of that driveway!!!!   Looks like there's some ground showing here and there.   Must be summer.... 😁


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Currently 61° already. Got the hay moved and the yard mowed. Eating supper at 8 is already getting old. But I guess we're getting things done. Today school, speech and riding lessons (taking our own pony ), hoping I get to go to Bible study tonight. Of course it will be my last one between 4H and softball. Tis the season.
DH is trying to get the ground ready to plant, another 4ish acres. Last year's field we planted is doing ok. Only a few weeds, and a few light areas. Looks like a hay field. Clover is already taking over so that will boost the nitrogen. 
@Alaskan looks good...I about froze Sunday mowing...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. I slept hard, I was tired. We are going to butcher chickens today and pack them on ice for me to process tomorrow and maybe the next day, it’s supposed to be raining. I want to butcher at least 12, four at a time. We scald and hand pick, so it doesn’t go very fast. I would love to have a tub plucker!


----------



## Mini Horses

Really warm here ALL week.....alas, I need to go back to work for 3 days.  It's life.  Had 4 days of farming though 😁

@Baymule  Hope you have a good butcher day.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks Mini, I’m ready for this batch to be gone to freezer camp. Worked on new chicken tractor yesterday, took pictures, writing down what I’m doing so I can build the second one. At the bottom of the cup of coffee, reckon I’ll get up, feed, and get started.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, half the kids are awake and eating cereal and toast. Need to spray vinager around fire ants are coming in. They dislike vinager and it helps get rid of them. Need to finish washing dishes and doing laundry today along with school and feed store didnt go yesterday. And need to wirk on the garden some more.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, thank you for the coffee. Got school today, and then lambs to work.
Good luck butchering @Baymule


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Got a little bit of tilling done yesterday and need to do more today. Breaking the new ground for added rows without a mechanical tiller is going to be difficult.


Baymule said:


> . I want to butcher at least 12, four at a time.


I don't get the Xrocks anymore for the HAVE to butcher them by certain date. They even had some for sale at Orschelyn's because they were getting big. I didn't even now I'd still be home now or I might have. I send my congrats out to you for all of them that you are doing.
  I believe I'm going to start skinning my Dark Cornish when time.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny, beautiful, warming from 39 to the 70's already.  Lots done, getting ready to go to work.... Boy, work really gets in the way anymore.... Oh well.... part of it. Nice to have a pretty day to enjoy.


----------



## Baymule

We got 13 CCX butchered today and packed on ice. That is hard work. We finished up at 2:30 just as it started to sprinkle. We cleaned up, and BJ headed for a shower. I did evening chores and headed for a shower. I got squirted with blood and looked like an axe murderer. LOL BJ got sh!t at and hit multiple times. I was so tired yesterday evening that my brains were not working, and I fed the chickens. We use a killing cone, BJ holds their feet to keep them from backing out. So he got the full chicken poop volcano spewing in big squirting blobs. LOL Even standing off to the side, those durn chickens aimed at him.
We both took Aleve, back hurts, shoulders hurt, tired, sore, my feel good hurts. Haha. Tomorrow I get to stand in the kitchen and process them. Oh joy. (sarcasm)


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule ...at least tomorrow they won't be spewing at you!     Still, it's all a messy job.  Gotta eat, right??   You sure knocked a lot out today.  Good job


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, gotta eat. CCX are a great way to raise a LOT of meat in a short time. I ferment the feed, move the pen daily to fresh grass. I call them Dirty Birdies. LOL LOL


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> Yeah, gotta eat. CCX are a great way to raise a LOT of meat in a short time. I ferment the feed, move the pen daily to fresh grass. I call them Dirty Birdies. LOL LOL


Well congrats again on the butchering Bay. And yes dirty birdies they are. Ecspecially if you have to wait another week or 2.
  I'm thinking with my dark cornish (an astounding never happens) I have 2 of 12 (the 12 left) are going to be roo's. Makes me glad I didn't process one of my only 2 roo's left. One is a home raised pure breed. The other is out of the bantam hen and I'm not sure which roo. Sucks that out of 30 birds and left with 5 that 2 of those are roo's but may come in handy now.


----------



## Baymule

My 8 black sex links have a sneaky barred too in the bunch. Or at least that’s what it looks like. They are a month old.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Today is school, grocery run and picking up Babe a friends welsh pony. She's small but a good step up for the girls as they're quickly outgrowing our mini, Rayne. And Babe needs a dry lot which I have. 
Girls had fun riding at the arena, Jocelyn had her lesson on our pony Richie. He's amazing. Kinzey rode Rayne just for fun, no lesson. There was a lot going on but both ponies did excellent.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I have 13 chickens to process today. I’ll be busy. I wish I had a good idea for supper, with a freezer full of meat, I’m drawing a blank. I guess because I don’t want to have to spend time cooking after being in the kitchen all day processing chickens. Maybe I’ll start a pot of beans.
BJ is worn out, sore and can spend some quality time in his recliner today. LOL he needs to rest up, there is 12 more out there.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I have 13 chickens to process today. I’ll be busy. I wish I had a good idea for supper, with a freezer full of meat, I’m drawing a blank. I guess because I don’t want to have to spend time cooking after being in the kitchen all day processing chickens. Maybe I’ll start a pot of beans.
> BJ is worn out, sore and can spend some quality time in his recliner today. LOL he needs to rest up, there is 12 more out there.


We are doing lots of  crockpot meals... last night was pork chops with ranch seasoning topped with 2 cans of cream of soups. So all I had to do was add sides. They were fall apart tender.


----------



## Baymule

I did crockpot pork roast last week, it sure was nice to have it already cooked. Hmmm I’ve hit lots of hamburger, maybe spaghetti. I canned my own sauce last year, just dump it out and heat. Ok, spaghetti tonight! 
Hint for home canned spaghetti sauce;
No matter how much or how long I cook the sauce down, it’s always a little watery. So while heating it up, I sprinkle a little corn flour in it until I get the consistency I want.
Now, finish this cup of coffee, go outside and do chores, then get to chicken-ing!


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Light rain on and off today.


Baymule said:


> I have 13 chickens to process today. I’ll be busy. I wish I had a good idea for supper, with a freezer full of meat, I’m drawing a blank.


Beer can chicken. It's great and one less to cut up... last night was pork chops with ranch seasoning topped with 2 cans of cream of soups.
Unless you've decided on the spaghetti.

Edit PA's porkchops and cream of mushroom is supposed to be here.
One of my favorites. I've even done that one in the motel. Get off work open lid and stir.


----------



## CLSranch

Last night just randomly (after I should've been asleep) I checked the outside freezer with the new beef in it. Good thing I did. It wasn't working and I had to split it up in the other freezer spaces and run a box to the neighbors shop freezer in the middle of the night.
 I know I should've turned it on when I brought the bull in not forgetting until they called, and them I put a bunch of ice packs and frozen 1 gallon jugs. Then went to get beef. It seemed to work and I checked it for days in a row after.
     It was fairly new and unused. I guess it set to long not running.


----------



## Baymule

Whew! That could have been terrible! Glad you caught it.
Well I’ve done chores, got a deal on four 16’ trusses for $50 they will even be delivered! Fixed fried eggs, bacon and toast, now it’s time to swarm some chickens.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Last night just randomly (after I should've been asleep) I checked the outside freezer with the new beef in it. Good thing I did. It wasn't working and I had to split it up in the other freezer spaces and run a box to the neighbors shop freezer in the middle of the night.
> I know I should've turned it on when I brought the bull in not forgetting until they called, and them I put a bunch of ice packs and frozen 1 gallon jugs. Then went to get beef. It seemed to work and I checked it for days in a row after.
> It was fairly new and unused. I guess it set to long not running.


That right there is a nightmare. 

My current freezer has an alarm that goes off if it starts to warm up (usually because the door was left open).  Of course... it is an upright....

But anyway... nightmare.  So glad you caught it in time.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Whew! That could have been terrible! Glad you caught it.
> Well I’ve done chores, got a deal on four 16’ trusses for $50 they will even be delivered! Fixed fried eggs, bacon and toast, now it’s time to swarm some chickens.


What will you use the trusses for?


----------



## Baymule

Do


Alaskan said:


> What will you use the trusses for?


Don’t  really know, but wasn’t going to pass that up.


----------



## Baymule

Done with 13 chickens. DH helped, picking pin feathers. I parted out 3, bagged 10 whole. Sure was glad to have his help! We are tired.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> Do
> 
> Don’t  really know, but wasn’t going to pass that up.


In lumber alone that was a heck of a deal. Even if you took them apart and used the lumber. Right now I'd make some sort of pole barn out of them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Someone got overly comfortable during school.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> In lumber alone that was a heck of a deal. Even if you took them apart and used the lumber. Right now I'd make some sort of pole barn out of them.


I’ve been rolling around in my head a slaughter building. I want a tub plucker but have nowhere to put it. A window unit wouldn’t make me mad either. As we were sitting under a couple of oak trees yesterday, laboriously picking feathers off durned chickens, I was dreaming of a tub plucker that could do in mere minutes what took us ALL DAY. Lo and behold! A friend sent pictures and a price. You KNOW where I’m going with this....... my poor husband.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Someone got overly comfortable during school.


Awwww... that is so sweet!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Only here can a new fence be appreciated!!!


I don't know about "only" here but yep we can surely appreciate a well made fence.



Baymule said:


> Do
> 
> Don’t  really know, but wasn’t going to pass that up.


That's our Baymule!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Don’t  really know, but wasn’t going to pass that up.




I was going to say chicken coop....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Great job on the chickens @Baymule , so now how great is your freezer looking?


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Great job on the chickens @Baymule , so now how great is your freezer looking?


I have 26, 25 are sold. Of the 26, 13 are in the freezer now. Going to be storming and raining today and tomorrow morning. Hope to slaughter the other 12 tomorrow. I have 49 more that will be ready next month. 19 of those are sold. Then we’ll divide the rest with our daughter and family. And how is the freezer looking? Both are crammed full. In fact, I have 4 ten pound bags of chicken leg quarters thawing out that I have to can today for the dogs. LOL Had to take them out to make room for what we just butchered. I buy leg quarters for the dogs to mix with their kibble. When we slaughter, I can the trimmings, wing tips, skin, heart, necks, bony back pieces for the dogs.

Woke up at 3:40. Coffee is ready. Gonna have a cup or two, then start canning. Since I’ll be in the kitchen, think I’ll make a couple of pound cakes, maybe some deviled eggs. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Baymule

Drank my coffee, watched morning news, answered BYH alerts, time to get started canning chicken dog food. We don’t eat store bought chicken, but the dogs aren’t so discriminating.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning! Baymule you're pretty amazing! Thanks for the coffee. Today no where to be until this evening, dog 4H. 
Got the pony brought home. And got groceries.


----------



## Baymule

Got the first batch in the canner, just set the timer. I know I can do 3 batches, hoping I can get 4 done today.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. My bee's are at the post office and DW is on the way to pick them up.


Baymule said:


> I can the trimmings, wing tips, skin, heart, necks, bony back pieces for the dogs.
> 
> Woke up at 3:40. Coffee is ready.





Baymule said:


> Got the first batch in the canner, just set the timer. I know I can do 3 batches, hoping I can get 4 done today.


 You always stay busy busy busy. Congrats again on getting all the chickens done.
 You SOLD 25 out of the first 26. What are you going to eat until the rest get done next month???


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, @Baymule sounds like you are being quite productive this morning. I'm impressed that you are able to sell that many birds. 
I have school today and then 4-H work of some kind.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Had a long night, was expecting sever weather but thankfully it missed us. Discussing what we gonna do.


----------



## farmerjan

Up , bed stripped, car loaded with stuff.  Going back down with the truck... guys supposed to be at house later.  They had a breakdown yesterday and said it wouldn't be 10 this morning but early afternoon, will let me know when they are done with the  "yesterday's job" that got messed up.... I had to sit a minute here and took allergy pill as I woke up with stuffed up head and itchy eyes.  Yuck


----------



## Baymule

Let’s see..... I have a freezer stuffed with beef, pork and lamb. I think I’ll be ok with one chicken until next month. I got about 15-20 of those sold too.
On batch #3 of the leg quarters for dog food. Just put the weight on the canner vent. It will take 10-15 minutes to get up to pressure, then it’s 90 minutes canning time. Then turn it off, cool down before I can open it and start batch #4. This has been like a day of rest for me. During that 90 minutes I fill and cap the jars, take a nap, watch TV, fold and put away clothes, made 2 pound cakes.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I have 26, 25 are sold. Of the 26, 13 are in the freezer now. Going to be storming and raining today and tomorrow morning. Hope to slaughter the other 12 tomorrow. I have 49 more that will be ready next month. 19 of those are sold. Then we’ll divide the rest with our daughter and family. And how is the freezer looking? Both are crammed full. In fact, I have 4 ten pound bags of chicken leg quarters thawing out that I have to can today for the dogs. LOL Had to take them out to make room for what we just butchered. I buy leg quarters for the dogs to mix with their kibble. When we slaughter, I can the trimmings, wing tips, skin, heart, necks, bony back pieces for the dogs.
> 
> Woke up at 3:40. Coffee is ready. Gonna have a cup or two, then start canning. Since I’ll be in the kitchen, think I’ll make a couple of pound cakes, maybe some deviled eggs. Y’all have a great day!


The necks???

You give the dogs the necks??.  

Best flavor ever for cornbread dressing... gravy....


----------



## Baymule

Baymule said:


> Let’s see..... I have a freezer stuffed with beef, pork and lamb. I think I’ll be ok with one chicken until next month. I got about 15-20 of those sold too.
> On batch #3 of the leg quarters for dog food. Just put the weight on the canner vent. It will take 10-15 minutes to get up to pressure, then it’s 90 minutes canning time. Then turn it off, cool down before I can open it and start batch #4. This has been like a day of rest for me. During that 90 minutes I fill and cap the jars, take a nap, watch TV, fold and put away clothes, made 2 pound cakes.


Make that 30 minutes to get up to pressure. This sure is time consuming. Batch #4 is in the jars. 1 hour 15 minutes to go before I can turn it off to cool down, then load up batch #4. I named my canner The Beast. The Beast holds 7 quarts. Those 7 quarts hold 10 pounds of leg quarters, raw pack, bones and all. Mixed with their kibble, the dogs gobble it up.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> The necks???
> 
> You give the dogs the necks??.
> 
> Best flavor ever for cornbread dressing... gravy....


Yes, the dogs get the necks. I like giblet  gravy over cornbread dressing, but I only want that a few times a year.


----------



## Baymule

I turned off batch #4 at 7:30 Today has been a nice day.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. It's supposed to be another wonderful day, although it's 10 degrees cooler than the last couple of mornings. My legs are cold.


Baymule said:


> I turned off batch #4 at 7:30 Today has been a nice day.


You got all 4 done.👍. Did the last one take longer?


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee. 
School, speech run after dog food and shavings. Sunny,  windy day, mid 50s. 
Evaluated bunnies yesterday. Put two on the website... We'll have more in a few weeks but we have the room so we might as well keep them while we decide. This evening I have a big girls get together, kids are making supper for them and DH. Looking forward to a break.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I’ll take that with cream and a side order of vitamins. LOL When I turned off batch #3, we delivered 10 whole frozen chickens to make room for the 12 we plan on slaughtering today. Watching weather, heavy storms and flash floods south of us, don’t think it will move up here, but chance of showers.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, got the tractor back yesterday evening, neighbor gave Marigold a tune up, changed all fluids and filters. Whoop! 
@promiseacres big girls? That means no kids or husbands, right? You go enjoy yourself, you certainly deserve a break.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good evening everyone!!!  How are y'all???


----------



## CLSranch

Doing well today. How about you? And good morning from this side of the hemisphere.


----------



## Baymule

I’m going for my second cup of coffee, then I’ll get dressed, do morning feed the animals chores, and we’ll get started on slaughtering 12 big waddling meat chickens. These will be cut and parted out, vacuum sealed, that will take a couple of days.  

@River Buffaloes you have a great evening. What’s for supper? Speaking of supper, I need to think of something easy, because I’ll be tired and not interested in fixing a big meal. Got any ideas for me? LOL


----------



## Baymule

Haha, I love it that you have picked up on “y’all”


----------



## CLSranch

Maybe he shouldn't be learning English from Southern Americans. Just sayin. @River Buffaloes


----------



## Mini Horses

Lovely sunshine, kinda windy, temps mid 70s.   Will take it.


@Baymule that tune up is costly!   Just went for the two hydraulic filters on mine, one not there -- on order -- but one I got was $37.   The oil filter $17, and actual fluids...it's pushing $150.     Have the hog on, so will lift and sharpen blades.   Next that comes off and disc on.   Really hope to hit the garden Sunday.   It's a goal.  😁  will need to reconnect the CP that lets horses in and out of it...quick fix...move those 3 cp set for pole beans, have some old fence for other climbers ... Lots of it!  

Gotta order the throttle cable for the tiller, too.   Procrastinated!  🤫

Tomorrow is meet up day, chicken swap.   Farmerjan and I invite all to join us.


----------



## River Buffaloes

CLSranch said:


> Doing well today. How about you? And good morning from this side of the hemisphere.



As of now I am fine and so is my family, but my village is not doing well every few days I hear someone died. Ten people died within a month in just one village.


----------



## River Buffaloes

CLSranch said:


> Maybe he shouldn't be learning English from Southern Americans. Just sayin. @River Buffaloes


I don't know why people make villains out of Southern States. I think they are hospitable and kind lot. Yankees are snobs.


----------



## CLSranch

River Buffaloes said:


> As of now I am fine and so is my family, but my village is not doing well every few days I hear someone died. Ten people died within a month in just one village.


Stay strong sir, and just keep taking care of your family.


----------



## CLSranch

River Buffaloes said:


> I don't know why people make villains out of Southern States. I think they are hospitable and kind lot. Yankees are snobs.


I am southern, so is Bay. I was just talking about my strong accent and use of "southern" words that others do not use. I do use "ya'll" often, and say howdy not hello.
 Not trying to make a villain out of myself. It is hard for some people to understand my accent exspecially when I'm working up north.

 Funny story. I was on a job one time and had to have a Mexican who was very fluent in Spanish translate "MY" English into English for them to understand.


----------



## CLSranch

A you tube channel I think funny and true. When bored give it a look.


----------



## Bruce

River Buffaloes said:


> I don't know why people make villains out of Southern States. I think they are hospitable and kind lot. Yankees are snobs.


I don't think you should be generalizing so much!! Plus, you left out a description of the midwest, northwest and south western states 



CLSranch said:


> Funny story. I was on a job one time and had to have a Mexican who was very fluent in Spanish translate "MY" English into English for them to understand.


  You didn't mention "fahr aints" did you? Or ask for a ham and cheese on ra?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning y'all, I think I am going to skip coffee this morning, seeing as how I am thinking a million miles a hour and have drank water 
I have school and a riding lesson today, and then maybe starting a road trip, but we'll see. Oh and I am going to go work a lamb before school. I have some interesting news that might get shared in my journal soon.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## River Buffaloes

CLSranch said:


> Stay strong sir, and just keep taking care of your family.


We are doing what we can, but situation here is unspeakable. There are no beds in hospitals, ventilators, oxygen, essential medicines are all in short supply.

An gentleman of 85 gave up his bed for a younger person, he said ''I have lived my life, this young man still have a world to see.'' he died two days later. Such is the situation in hospitals.

People are trying to take care of their loved ones at home, they are driving for hours, begging on social media and arranging for oxygen cylinders, but if a VIP needs that oxygen the police will come and snatch it for you. See this video of a young man begging the police officers to not take the cylinder he has arranged for his mother. They took it anyway and his mom died two hours later.

I am not telling you these stories to horrify you, I am telling you these stories so that you may know what we are going through. So that you maybe a witness.





Please share it as much as you can.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Bruce said:


> I don't think you should be generalizing so much!! Plus, you left out a description of the midwest, northwest and south western states
> 
> 
> You didn't mention "fahr aints" did you? Or ask for a ham and cheese on ra?



I am so sorry, I will take care about that. I have met people from Alabama and North Carolina, from the North I have met people from only New York. I don't have much experience from the rest of the States, except for Californians.


----------



## Ridgetop

River Buffaloes said:


> I am telling you these stories to horrify you, I am telling you these stories so that you may know what we are going through. So that you maybe a witness.


This is terrible.  I am so sorry for what you are going through.  I thought India was handing out the vaccine.


----------



## River Buffaloes

CLSranch said:


> A you tube channel I think funny and true. When bored give it a look.



Huh perhaps that's why I like South. We call any grown up women 'madam' and man 'sir', specially teachers, but not your subordinates. However any married women is a Mrs.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Ridgetop said:


> This is terrible.  I am so sorry for what you are going through.  I thought India was handing out the vaccine.



I am sorry, there was a missing 'no', in the first sentence of that paragraph.


----------



## River Buffaloes

I am trying hard to be as happy as I could be, because I can never know which day would be my last.


----------



## Baymule

Big hugs @River Buffaloes just know that you have friends here that love and care for you.


----------



## Baymule

We didn’t start on the chickens. DH had a sinus headache so we went to town. I grocery shopped while he sat in the car. Good thing we didn’t get started, it is raining. Should clear out by noon, maybe we can get to work then. His headache is gone now.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> Big hugs @River Buffaloes just know that you have friends here that love and care for you.



Thank you so much, I knew that. I also love and care for you folks.


----------



## Ridgetop

It is still horrifying.  My heart goes out to al those people still fighting the pandemic.   

After living abroad for many years in the 60's as a child and teen, I came back to the US with a whole new perspective on our limitless freedoms.  This is why I am so outspoken when I see them being taken from us.

When we moved to a new country my mother had to register with the consulate and authorities that we were foreigners and give the address where we were living.  She almost got arrested in one country because she put down the new address we were moving into in a week.  They came to check and we were not there.  The consulate had to send someone to explain the mistake.  Travelling on trains between European countries we were always asked for our papers and our luggage could be searched for contraband.  *NO not drugs.*  Many items were taxed at the border of different countries - cigarettes and coffee being just 2.  .  One woman traveling to Germany from Holland was arrested and removed from the train because she was taking 3 lbs. of   coffee across the border and did not declare it!

Always appreciate this country and our freedoms.  Despite the different politics that are trying to ruin it, it is still the best and most free country in the world.  I give thanks to God every day that I was born an American.  And I always vote in every election so I have the right to criticize the government!  LOL


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> We didn’t start on the chickens. DH had a sinus headache so we went to town. I grocery shopped while he sat in the car. Good thing we didn’t get started, it is raining. Should clear out by noon, maybe we can get to work then. His headache is gone now.


Sinus headaches are terrible, I have a cousin with sinus problems. He is always coughing, it creates a peculiar problem during this pandemic.


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Baymule

Still raining, just enough to keep us inside. South of us, several counties away, is flooding on some roads. Trinity, Houston, Angelina Counties and several others have some roads closed.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> Still raining, just enough to keep us inside. South of us, several counties away, is flooding on some roads. Trinity, Houston, Angelina Counties and several others have some roads closed.



We have not seen rain since last October. Monsoon is still one and a half months away, that is if it is on time. It's very hot and very dry.


----------



## Bruce

River Buffaloes said:


> I have met people from Alabama and North Carolina, from the North I have met people from only New York.


New York the state or New York the city? There are vast differences. There are 20 million people in the state, over 8 million of them live in NYC. 420 people per sq mile in the state, 27,000 per sq mile in NYC, 67,000 per sq mile in the borough of Manhattan (which most people equate with being NYC).  I bet you could find some nice people in the state, probably even some in Manhattan


----------



## Baymule

It finally stopped the drizzle around 3this afternoon, so we got 8 chickens slaughtered. Cleaned up and came in at 6:30. 4 more to go. Bad weather tomorrow, hope there’s a break so we can do the rest of the chickens.


----------



## farmerjan

@River Buffaloes ;  I am so sorry to read, and hear on the news about the problems that you are having there.  I hope that somehow you and your family get through this.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Bruce said:


> New York the state or New York the city? There are vast differences. There are 20 million people in the state, over 8 million of them live in NYC. 420 people per sq mile in the state, 27,000 per sq mile in NYC, 67,000 per sq mile in the borough of Manhattan (which most people equate with being NYC).  I bet you could find some nice people in the state, probably even some in Manhattan


That group of people was from the Queens.


----------



## River Buffaloes

farmerjan said:


> @River Buffaloes ;  I am so sorry to read, and hear on the news about the problems that you are having there.  I hope that somehow you and your family get through this.


I hope so too, I have already lost someone very dear to me last August.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> It finally stopped the drizzle around 3this afternoon, so we got 8 chickens slaughtered. Cleaned up and came in at 6:30. 4 more to go. Bad weather tomorrow, hope there’s a break so we can do the rest of the chickens.


I like how seasons are well defined here, there's a monsoon season, there's a winter and there's a summer. You can plan your agricultural activities.


----------



## promiseacres

_Coffee is on. Sunny and breezy today. Skim of ice outside but pretty sure it'll get in the 70°F   
Got the rabbit cages cleaned yesterday. Jocelyn worked the 3 ponies she is showing for 4h. I had a lovely visit with some friends, nice to catch up. Today dd1 has softball practice. DH is going to work the 3-4 acres he is prepping for new hay seed. 

@River Buffaloes Yes nothing defined about snow one day, 70s the next. _A common saying in the Midwest US is if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes.  You do get used to it.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Thanks for the coffee PA. Nice weather today in the 70's with Bay's storms coming up and going to our east. Headed to a friends to work on some woodworking.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good morning everyone!!! Had tea?


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all. I slept late, sure needed the rest. Gonna start raining around 10:30 and not stop for a few days, got a short window to get the last 4 chickens in the ice chest, then I can take the next couple of days to part out and vacuum seal.
Thanks for the coffee @promiseacres  I’m cooking some of your cinnamon rolls in a ready to back tube, like biscuits. My husband was so happy that he set them out, they got warm, kinda stuck together, but they are in the oven now. LOL y’all have one!

Then hit the ground running to beat the rain!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Coffee frels like its needed this morning. Got almost the entire garden done and planted all thats left is green beans have to wait till tomorrow we got alot of rain last nifht and its a mud fiesta outside. Going to get more rain around 1 suppose to be flash flooding again. Hopefully the seeds survived will know by next weekend.


----------



## River Buffaloes

I have been told that people who are trying to expand their family (😉 😉) should not drink coffee. So I will make do with tea. Buffalo milk tea tastes good.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, thank you for the coffee PA, got a random burst of motivation during chores this morning, and got a stall scooped and the barn somewhat cleaned. Going to eat breakfast eventually this morning and then go watch my friend at a horse show. After that its back home to work and wash a lamb, and then back out to get feed and pick something else up (will explain in journal). 
Hope y'all have a fantastic Saturday.


----------



## Finnie

River Buffaloes said:


> I have been told that people who are trying to expand their family (😉 😉)


Awesome! You will have to let us know when congratulations are in order!


----------



## Baymule

Got the last 4 chickens on ice. Moved the other CCX to chicken tractor, already had half in another coop. Have 49 more that will be ready to slaughter in 6 weeks.
Then cleaned up mess, cleaned brooder tubs, fed all animals, moved 2 ram lambs to dry lot and 7 ewe lambs that the ram lambs were on. Got to rest the pasture the ewe lambs were on. Turned Ringo and 6 ewes out in the yard to graze. Came in at 12:00. Now have 12 chickens on ice to process.

My sister is preparing to flood, has 3 hours. Her husband died a year ago and she is on her own now. A friend is helping her move vehicles to high ground and I suppose she will take her 3 dogs upstairs like she always does. But this time it’s just her. I’m so worried about her. So far she has refused to move, maybe being alone now will change her mind. I sure hope so.


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather here in VA was warm and windy!   Huge sun!   Our first VA meet up...  We had to find a spot inside to get a pic, see that sun outside?  The swap was extremely well attended...but, more yard sale than chickens.  We enjoyed our day and talked like old friends.   It was close to half way for each of us.  I'm sleepy...early to bed tonight.  Mini Horses & Farmerjan finally have a face to face.


----------



## Baymule

What a great day! So happy that y’all got to meet in person and have a good time together.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> My sister is preparing to flood, has 3 hours.


I hope your sis stays good upstairs.


Mini Horses said:


> Mini Horses & Farmerjan finally have a face to face.


I'm glad ya'll got to meet and enjoyed yourselves even if there wasn't that many chickens for sale.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I wonder how many kids this world would have if we all stopped drinking coffee 😹

I've seen borders where people get searched for bootlegged cigs. It was kinda interesting.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh my, me looking like a Ragamuffin!!!!!! My hair was up in a hair clip but there was enough wind to make it  a mess... never thought about that.  It was a nice day, breezy, and BRIGHT SUN....  I notice this evening that I got a bit of sunburn on my face .
Had a GREAT time meeting and talking with @Mini Horses .  Not as many chickens as there usually are, lots of baby chicks and ducklings ..... it gets bigger and bigger and it is adding more of the yard sale.... plants..... crafts, than it used to be.  
After meeting @Mini Horses , I am in AWE of her doing the fencing by herself... she's just a little slender thing!!!!!  I hope once I get the knees done I can be half as active as she is....


----------



## River Buffaloes

Howdy? Good evening y'all? Happy Sunday!!! Sun has come to this part of the world. I fed and milked some Buffaloes and had tea!!!  I miss going to Church.


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning is brisk, low 50s.   So I closed the couple windows left slightly open...the cool inside will keep house comfortable when it gets into upper 80s later.   😁    That's the nice thing this time of year, natural AC. 

Have a little area I want to bushhog before I switch out attachments to disc.  Hope to hit the garden today....a toss up with pounding posts to up for another roll of fence.🤪  Both needs to get done -- may have to draw straws!   Rain tomorrow afternoon, sure need discing done first, hmmmm.  So many decisions.  Will see how I feel when I get out there.  Late starting today but, it's all ok.  Not stressing.    Whatever gets done is ok.  The rest will just wait on me....well, that's how it normally works out.  

How's that for calm?  Better refill this cup of coffee......


@Baymule  how's your sister?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  Cinnamon rolls going in the oven too. 
DH worked the new hay ground yesterday. Kid's and I picked up trash, rocks and roots. Dd1 had softball practice. 
Church today then a but more working in the field then church is hosting a family ball game and picnic. 
@River Buffaloes sorry you don't have church, that's a hard one.  our small community is mostly back to normal. It's nice. I pray for you and your village.


----------



## River Buffaloes

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.  Cinnamon rolls going in the oven too.
> DH worked the new hay ground yesterday. Kid's and I picked up trash, rocks and roots. Dd1 had softball practice.
> Church today then a but more working in the field then church is hosting a family ball game and picnic.
> @River Buffaloes sorry you don't have church, that's a hard one.  our small community is mostly back to normal. It's nice. I pray for you and your village.


I haven't attended Mass in my community Church since last Christmas when I was home. I used to attend Mass at a Church in Delhi. 

This our native Church ''Preriton ki Rani'' (Queen of Apostles)


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. I woke up at 7 AM. Slept late. Woke up during night enough to know rain was pounding down, haven’t been to the rain gauge yet. Thanks for the coffee, I’m sore from all the activities, will stand at the kitchen counter all day today cutting chicken and vacuum sealing it. I have to bend slightly and it makes my back sore. Maybe some day I’ll build my own slaughtering room with stainless steel counters and sink at a level so I don’t have to stoop over. Eh.

@Mini Horses I’m waiting to hear from my sister. She usually sleeps till 8 or 8:30. She said the San Jancinto River Authority was going to open dam gates at 5PM yesterday and it would take 4 or 5 hours to reach her. She said by then she would be in bed upstairs asleep.

She has lived this for the past 20 years. She has her contractor on speed dial and he always puts her first. But this time she is alone and is really feeling it. I’ll let y’all know something when I know something.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning y'all, I decided to sleep in for 15 minutes this morning. I think I get today off, which really means I can catch up on things in the barn and study. 
Hope y'all have a wonderful day.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Hope your Sun is a blessed one. I slept in. Watched a movie last night after bed time and had a few cold ones with it. Bay all of your rain coming north is either stopping short or going east of us. I'm going to hace to water the garden again when we are supposed to be almost flooded.


----------



## Baymule

My sisters house didn’t flood! Not even in the yard. She has made a firm decision to sell out and move. Doing that will be a tremendous strain on her, she needs a little time to figure all that out. I’m so glad she is doing this, she needs to be out of there before hurricane season starts.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

All around all the creeks are completely flooded and over the road some  roads are still closed because there just that much water. I doubt  they will be open  anytime soon expecting more rain. Today its going to be dry so able to work outside  some and finish some things then need to grt my rear in gear and clean house been falling behind inside with all the work we been doing  outside.


----------



## emily7788

Yes why not


----------



## Mini Horses

Well the day is over!   I'm tired.  Got out there and bush hogged a few acres, different fields.  Made sure around all coops done....I have a fox having more chicken dinners than me!     He's about ready to get lead poisoning but, can't seem to be there when he is.   Making changes to hopefully distract!  Live traps ready for tomorrow.

So, then switched out attachments and disc the garden.  About 1/2 acre.  Took several go overs to get it working well.  Looks like I got a lot of grass root last year, so hoping better garden this year.  Plenty of old horse manure to plow in -- I let them eat anything they would during winter & they left poop!  It's really dry....we need the rain they say we'll get tomorrow evening.   I'll still need to do some till, need to level some areas, too.  Gardening is a LOT OF WORK!   But at least it's started....😁...have seed and some plants ready to go in.  Will get more worked up during week.  The tractor is wondering where I've been. 

So, had dinner, having a glass of wine.  A hot shower and bed are calling me!   A good day.  Got a few things done.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Mini Horses said:


> Well the day is over!   I'm tired.  Got out there and bush hogged a few acres, different fields.  Made sure around all coops done....I have a fox having more chicken dinners than me!     He's about ready to get lead poisoning but, can't seem to be there when he is.   Making changes to hopefully distract!  Live traps ready for tomorrow.
> 
> So, then switched out attachments and disc the garden.  About 1/2 acre.  Took several go overs to get it working well.  Looks like I got a lot of grass root last year, so hoping better garden this year.  Plenty of old horse manure to plow in -- I let them eat anything they would during winter & they left poop!  It's really dry....we need the rain they say we'll get tomorrow evening.   I'll still need to do some till, need to level some areas, too.  Gardening is a LOT OF WORK!   But at least it's started....😁...have seed and some plants ready to go in.  Will get more worked up during week.  The tractor is wondering where I've been.
> 
> So, had dinner, having a glass of wine.  A hot shower and bed are calling me!   A good day.  Got a few things done.


Foxes also make good hats. Good evening!!!


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> .I have a fox having more chicken dinners than me!  He's about ready to get lead poisoning but, can't seem to be there when he is. Making changes to hopefully distract! Live traps ready for tomorrow.


I can't remember how much land you have but a "DIRT HOLE SET" may work. You have to do it on your own property this time of year and it will catch yours and your neighbors dog if on a small property.
 It's day 4 of the bee's so today was queen release day. Overcast day with gusty winds (calm when not gusting) terrible day to work them as a new comer and no suit, but all worked out in the end.  No stings.


----------



## CLSranch

And I have a mare getting ready to foal.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> And I have a mare getting ready to foal.


Very exciting.   Keep us updated.


----------



## Alaskan

What our Pascha/Easter last night.... and I am bushed.

Two services every day for over a week, with 3 on Friday.

And of course the Saturday service starts at 11:30pm and was over maybe at 2:30... but there there was a small feast to break the month long fast.

But I of course gabbed until 4am!!!  There was a monk-priest that was on his way to be assigned to one of the small villages across the bay.  He got stuck here in town, because the village wanted him to have a covid test...  anyway...  I had met him before...  but hadn't realized how interesting his pre-monk life had been.  He grew up on a sheep ranch... in one of those center states... Ohio? Idaho???   and then became a farrier and traveled all over doing that. We compared favorite old western songs and old jazz musicians... we both like Louis Armstrong.   And he thought someone wrote a song about Bo Didly, but couldn't remember who...

And then I got home...  everyone was in bed and asleep, but those kids that clearly love me had left a pile of bacon on the stove for me to eat...

Then I got into bed and could not sleep!

Service today was at 3pm, followed by a true feast of all good things. 

Dang it was nice. 

Super long book...  just because I wanted to say that last year SUCKED.  Not having church was terrible. 

We have just gotten back to normal-ish just in this last month.

And it is wonderful!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rain this morning. Got plenty done this weekend, dh worked the field that's to be planted. Kid's and I picked up, sticks, rocks and garbage. Between softball practice and church. Then our church family had a picnic and slow pitch game Sunday night. It was tons of fun. 
Not to to much today, maybe we'll get caught up on housework.


----------



## Mini Horses

CLSranch said:


> And I have a mare getting ready to foal.


Woohoo!   Waiting for new foal pics.   When I had a herd of minis, the season would find me greeting about 30 new foals a year.   Way different size but same lovely time.  Yeah. I was busy!   

Coffee is ready, have some.    Enjoying mine as I look out the kitchen window to see I have finally gotten garden started for the year!  Satisfaction.      Rain today and some Wed...neither big events, they say...should be perfect to run tiller and plant on weekend.    Finally...that will get done.  May have a couple days at home next week to work more on that and this roll of fence to get up.  Shorten that list!  

Now, I need to find what a "dirt hole set" is.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I woke up at 4:30, but didn’t get up until 6:30 when DH woke up, didn’t want to wake him up. 72F degrees this morning with a high of 90 today. Supposed to rain this evening. We finished the chickens yesterday, can deliver them tomorrow. Got 49 more that will be ready in 4 weeks.

Need to work in the garden today, don’t even know where to start.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks google!   I have no traps....but found info.   9 cats.   They can be released from live trap.  😁    If I knew where they were coming from in wooded area. I'd get a couple traps.  Unless deer season, almost no dogs around.   In fact, getting my own farm dog is under consideration and would probably do well.

LGD rescues think their adoptives need to be house dogs, although they KNOW the breeds are for, well. Livestock guardians!!  Go figure.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good morning folks!!! Had coffee?


----------



## River Buffaloes

Alaskan said:


> What our Pascha/Easter last night.... and I am bushed.
> 
> Two services every day for over a week, with 3 on Friday.
> 
> And of course the Saturday service starts at 11:30pm and was over maybe at 2:30... but there there was a small feast to break the month long fast.
> 
> But I of course gabbed until 4am!!!  There was a monk-priest that was on his way to be assigned to one of the small villages across the bay.  He got stuck here in town, because the village wanted him to have a covid test...  anyway...  I had met him before...  but hadn't realized how interesting his pre-monk life had been.  He grew up on a sheep ranch... in one of those center states... Ohio? Idaho???   and then became a farrier and traveled all over doing that. We compared favorite old western songs and old jazz musicians... we both like Louis Armstrong.   And he thought someone wrote a song about Bo Didly, but couldn't remember who...
> 
> And then I got home...  everyone was in bed and asleep, but those kids that clearly love me had left a pile of bacon on the stove for me to eat...
> 
> Then I got into bed and could not sleep!
> 
> Service today was at 3pm, followed by a true feast of all good things.
> 
> Dang it was nice.
> 
> Super long book...  just because I wanted to say that last year SUCKED.  Not having church was terrible.
> 
> We have just gotten back to normal-ish just in this last month.
> 
> And it is wonderful!



Is the monk a Russian Orthodox? We also have Syro-Malabar orthodox Community native to the Southern part of the country, they are also called St Thomas Christians. 

Not being able to go to Church is truly awful. I feel like a child seperated from his mother.


----------



## Baymule

River Buffaloes said:


> Good morning folks!!! Had coffee?


Good evening! Having tea? LOL


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> Good evening! Having tea? LOL



Brought Buffaloes home, gave them goodies, took a bath, had tea and then opened byh


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you for the coffee, rain here too today. 
My cat Emma went missing without a trace yesterday between 11:10 and 11:50 yesterday morning. I was in the barn when it happened and the chickens were out. I really don't understand it, but we still can't find her.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Is there any member from Oklahoma or from Maine?


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch is form Oklahoma.


----------



## Baymule

River Buffaloes said:


> Brought Buffaloes home, gave them goodies, took a bath, had tea and then opened byh


Do you take them out to graze daily? In a fenced area or non fenced?


----------



## Baymule

@Poka_Doodle i hope you find your cat.


----------



## Alaskan

River Buffaloes said:


> Is the monk a Russian Orthodox? We also have Syro-Malabar orthodox Community native to the Southern part of the country, they are also called St Thomas Christians.
> 
> Not being able to go to Church is truly awful. I feel like a child seperated from his mother.


I know exactly what you mean!  Last year was extremely difficult for me.

This feast was our first social gathering since all of this covid.

The priest-monk is OCA which is Orthodox Church of America...  but they were started by Russian Orthodox so do some Russian Orthodox things. 

I go to the Antiochian Orthodox church, which is originally from Syria.  But, we are in communion with each other...  the important stuff is the same... just we sometimes have different music.

Most of the churches in Alaska are OCA, since Alaska was under Russia for so long. 

The Syro-Malabar orthodox are almost the same as us.


----------



## Alaskan

River Buffaloes said:


> Is there any member from Oklahoma or from Maine?


And uh....  @Bruce is close to Maine...he is up there someplace.


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> Is the monk a Russian Orthodox? We also have Syro-Malabar orthodox Community native to the Southern part of the country, they are also called St Thomas Christians.
> 
> Not being able to go to Church is truly awful. I feel like a child seperated from his mother.


We Weren’t able to find a good church for years. We finally did recently. It is definitely a struggle to be without. Being without a local church will also make you pull together with other believers and remember that the church is believers, not a building. I see church is going to be outlawed soon enough (in America, I know it’s already outlawed in most of the world) but I think that corona is a good preparation for the church in the times to come.


----------



## messybun

Alright ladies of byh, I apologize if this is the wrong thread, how do you get respect? I’m sick of talking animals with people and them treating me like I’m stupid or naive. It is so frustrating having people try to pass sick animals over (I have a friend who especially has this problem) or even the wrong gender! Especially if I’m with my family, people will half ignore me and ask brother or dad what I just answered! Even though I’m the main animal person and I do most of their care. Any advice y’all?


----------



## farmerjan

You are going to have to get the support of your dad or brother to look at the person and say, ask "....Messybun"  she is the person doing the care"  she is the person that knows about that... etc........  Just curious,  how old are you?  I am in my later 60's.... and still do not get the respect that my son will get... until he will say, hey mom, what is your opinion?   He's in his late 40's.... you are going to have to accept that there is a "guy thing" and they think that they know better, more, and are the authority.  And men are supposed to know things.....

The other thing is you will just have to say to one or more when they ask your opinion, or something .... just say, "why ask me, you aren't going to listen to me anyway"..... shake them up a bit.  
Or say, I don't know, I only do the work.....

But it is what it is.  MAKE SURE that any opinion, advise, or information you do express is 100% correct.  Sooner or later some will come to respect you.... many men won't regardless.   Bite your tongue, and fly under the radar, and grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> @Poka_Doodle i hope you find your cat.


Thank you , found her about a half hour ago thankfully.


messybun said:


> Alright ladies of byh, I apologize if this is the wrong thread, how do you get respect? I’m sick of talking animals with people and them treating me like I’m stupid or naive. It is so frustrating having people try to pass sick animals over (I have a friend who especially has this problem) or even the wrong gender! Especially if I’m with my family, people will half ignore me and ask brother or dad what I just answered! Even though I’m the main animal person and I do most of their care. Any advice y’all?


To be honest, I have the same issue with my younger brother. He seems to enjoy offering advice when I am discussing animals with my mom, even though it is the two of us girls who do the work with the animals at our house. My dad on the other hand, is a vet, and a while back he ignored our mentions regarding one of the cats losing weight, and when he did listen, the cat was too sick to even improve the quality of life. My only advice is just to know that you aren't alone, and that you are the one who is taking care of the animals.


----------



## messybun

I’m in my early twenties, but because I’m short people tend to think I’m younger. Honestly my family is pretty good about it usually. Though I may have to “shake them up” every now and then lol. 
I’m familiar with the “boys club” which is why I’ll bring a male family member to buy big stuff. 
It’s good to know I’m not the only one who has these problems :lol


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Any car stuff I just make my husband do now. I got tired of the shop guys taking advantage of my lack of knowledge and convincing me to do stuff on my car it actually didn't need. Spent so much money on unneeded services.

Animal stuff I usually push back more. My whole family knows I'm the bird expert, my cousin is a vet so we go to her for animal health questions, but she didn't specialize in poultry so on some stuff I still know more than she does.

I agree about changing how you respond. "Why should I tell you when you aren't going to listen to me, I don't need to waste my breath". Or "are you actually going to listen to what I tell you this time?" And then you stop and stare them in the eyes while raising your eyebrows, wait at least a count of 6-8 seconds so it gives them time to process. If they actually respond politely and seem like they will take the info, then continue. If not, just end the conversation.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Just a thought so maybe keep your heads. Actually not a thought a fact and really I don't care if you lose your heads. Here's a little secret alot of guys have people try to take advantage of them too it just doesn't happen to u ladies. 

If your are doing the talking and they respond back to the male that is present that is rude. But if people are trying to rip you off I'd say 99.9 percent of the time they don't care if your male or female.


----------



## Baymule

I worked in a man’s world most all my life. I worked in welding and machine shops and actually had men come tell me to leave and quit because I was taking a man’s job who needed it to feed his family. I can’t repeat here what I told them. LOL I’ve had to prove myself multiple times.

My advice is grow an attitude.  You know how you have to handle a pissy horse and go crazy lead mare on it? Throw your arms to make yourself BIG and make that horse move it’s feet. You are the winner.

Go there in your mind. Obviously you can’t chase some insulting dingbat around waving your arms and screaming like a banshee. But you can command respect. Be firm, be polite and say like, I may not look like it, but I am the person you need to be talking to about that. Or, I can’t believe you are ignoring me, I’m the expert here, not these guys!  Excuse me, I know I’m short but that’s no reason to overlook me. Then join the conversation giving knowledgeable pointers. You can do this.


----------



## Mini Horses

It is attitude....and I don't mean a bad one but, a confident one.    I have worked with a lot of men, even as their ”boss".   Can't say I've felt treated as being "just a female".  Maybe because I don't come across as that.     Of course, I've got a few years on ya.   That confidence is what makes them show respect.   The boss mare rules just by attitude -- ok, maybe a nip or two but, usually just once does it.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good evening everyone, I hope you all had a good day!!!


----------



## River Buffaloes

@Mini Horses thanks for giving me the 500th like.


----------



## Mini Horses

You're welcome!      Hope your morning is good.  I read your posts and see the issues in your country, it's hard to see and hear.  We had a period of extreme here in USA last year.   I feel a healthy immune is critical -- as for most any sickness.   So stay well.  Our farms provide some benefits....and for many, the outside work does, too.  Appreciate that.

Blue sky and big sun here this morning.   Windows open to scoop up the cooler air into the house.  I'll close them before I leave for work in a short while.  Supposed to be close to 90 today.   That's a good amount above norm.   Then, back down to norm for few days.  That roller coaster thing again.  Hate to say but, could use some rain.  We got just enough yesterday to settle the dust.  See a little more of same coming, maybe tonight or tomorrow  I'm still planning garden planting for weekend.   Hopeful the dirt is ready.  Notice...I'm not needing mud.

Gotta do chores and go to work!   Enjoy your day.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Vet is coming at 9. Then speech at 1, co op meeting at 1:30 &  this evening is 4h meeting. Somehow we'll squeeze in school. 
We got the laundry under control yesterday and few other things taken care of.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, thanks for the coffee, I slept late. We have been so busy, going hard at it for almost 2 months, I’m tired. Yesterday evening Pearl (horse) walked across my foot and toes. Ouch. Throbbing pain, I limped through chores and went in. I rubbed my foot with Arnicare and Theraworx, this morning it is much better. Got to do chores this morning and deliver chicken, go to Walmart and BJ wants to eat lunch at the Chinese buffet. Then it will be too hot to work in the garden and with a full belly, I won’t care anyway. LOL I need another day off before I put it in high gear and hit the day at high speed.
It poured rain last night, hail storms beat up a couple of towns with baseball sized hail. Don’t know how much rain we got. Garden will be too wet today anyway. LOL 
Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning almost all our seeds are sprouting. Thrilled and kinda sad. Long stoey short we looking at getting rid of the live stock and moving to a rent house not to far from us for awhile until dh job hits the two year mark and also savings is where we need it at to buy. Current house is to unsafe at this point to hold out here just about every large thunderstorm that brings a good size wind with it we having to go to his grandparents house. Just not feezeable to keep it up with five and it was alreay uncomfortable before. Pretty nervous to get rid of all the livestock but at the same time i will have more time for the kids so might be needed for now until we get our own place and can have everything with area to graze and ect. I will say i wont be sad to see the rabbits go so tired of those things lol they constantly some how get out between digging fixed that next was climbing fixed that then they some how opened their cage doors little monsters. Also goat have figured out how to unlatch the gate that was seperating them from their kids so got a new mechanisms to stop that for now. Hopefully it works out for the best and we be back with animals in a few years. Plans might change who knows but seems like its more likely gonna happen at this point.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Light rains here all night and still going.


Baymule said:


> @CLSranch is form Oklahoma.


Indeed. I am


farmerjan said:


> And men are supposed to know things....


Supposed to. Nice when we actually do. I had a friend 20 yrs older than me and female who would ask my advice and purposely do the opposite (because I was right last time) and get mad that I was right. She later complained to my brother that I was always right. He said if your asking for advice isn't it good that it's good advice.


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning almost all our seeds are sprouting. Thrilled and kinda sad. Long stoey short we looking at getting rid of the live stock and moving to a rent house not to far from us for awhile until dh job hits the two year mark and also savings is where we need it at to buy. Current house is to unsafe at this point to hold out here just about every large thunderstorm that brings a good size wind with it we having to go to his grandparents house. Just not feezeable to keep it up with five and it was alreay uncomfortable before. Pretty nervous to get rid of all the livestock but at the same time i will have more time for the kids so might be needed for now until we get our own place and can have everything with area to graze and ect. I will say i wont be sad to see the rabbits go so tired of those things lol they constantly some how get out between digging fixed that next was climbing fixed that then they some how opened their cage doors little monsters. Also goat have figured out how to unlatch the gate that was seperating them from their kids so got a new mechanisms to stop that for now. Hopefully it works out for the best and we be back with animals in a few years. Plans might change who knows but seems like its more likely gonna happen at this point.


Sad, bummer.  But you are looking at the silver lining more time with the kiddo's and a little less headache. If it's like my case you'll have a lot more $$$ in your pocket not having the feed bill.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh yeah about 800$ worth of a savings with all saving the hay. One kid has fever and upset tummy another is asleep and wasnt very hungry getting nervous. I hate stomach bugs need supplies for that lol.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 you may sell your animals, but you are still family here. No matter how long it takes, you still belong here. We expect you to join us for coffee and updates on your journal.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Regrouping is the best sometimes you have to get rid of to gain. Set your priorities and goals keep them small and attainable and ask God it will all work out.


----------



## farmerjan

It is sad to hear that you will probably sell out the animals for now... but you have talked about it once or twice, and like @Simpleterrier  said, regrouping may be the best thing for now.  Cattle prices are better than last year so the heifer should do better or put her in the freezer if you can find a butcher.  That would go a long ways towards your grocery savings.  It may be time for you to quit fighting the situation there.... and you do have a lot of children that need alot of your time.  Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

A gentlemen came by bought four rabbits and one rooster. He wants to come back buy all the chicken hens, four goats possibly all ten goats. I have friend that would take the geese and ducks and on who will take the chickens if needed and maybe the calf. So not to worried about her.


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like you are getting it worked out....


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like you will be moving right away...?   It will all work out.  

....sums me up for now! Just having a second cuppa, then head out to work for the day. Beautiful strong breeze with mid 60s out there. Nice rains late yesterday and during night. Perfect amounts, so it soaked in well. Overcast now, clearing, going to 80s, prob more showers very late day. Then clear for 4-5 days! Yes, garden weekend! Can hardly wait to overwork myself. 

One goal this weekend is to see how many eggs are under my favorite hen....who secretly went broody!   She went missing and is now found.   I was sad then extremely happy...she generally hatches each year.   Haven't been able to get a check on eggs yet.   I'm thrilled!!!!!   Now, when did this start???? Yeah, getting close to hatch I figure. 😁🤔🙄👍👍   Actually need the new chicks this year as that fox has severely reduced numbers.  I will say, after the cutting and discing, haven't had an issue in last week....so, not letting down guard but, hoping I've slowed it's desire for chicken.   Have some rabbit!!  They're out there.


ETA....I have plums on the tree, apples on one of those!        fruit this year?   Wow!   That would be amazing.        Elderberries are forming flower pods and blackberries are blooming big time.   What?  A good year???  Hope so.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning. I also just had a hen go broody right after telling the wife I need to get the incubator set up to be ready to hatch out as soon as the current chicks leave the brooder box. I guess she'll do it for me.
 Got a good bit of rain Mon night and yesterday then back down to 40 this morning. Had to start another yesterday in the stove. Hopefully I can get some wood today and maybe a brush hogging job.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, I am jealous of broody hens! But I have red sex links and they never go broody. Besides they don’t have a boyfriend. I have 8 black sex link pullets only one of them looks like a barred pattern rooster.

Goilg to weed out the tomato beds and get them ready to plant today.


----------



## promiseacres

Good afternoon, I peaked at the thread this morning but ran out of time to post. Got the tball schedule this morning... added that to my calendar.  One day and thing at a time. * 7 days of school! *


----------



## Alaskan

I too AM TRYING to wrap up school...

But kid 4 doesn't want to hurry and be done... is happy to do school all summer.. 

And kid three has boiled down to learning for the test..   

Desperately trying to get him so that he can test out of most if not all college math....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> A common saying in the Midwest US is if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes.


They say the same thing about the weather in Vermont. 



Baymule said:


> I’m so glad she is doing this, she needs to be out of there before hurricane season starts.


Isn't that in only 3 or so weeks away?? 



messybun said:


> I’m in my early twenties, but because I’m short people tend to think I’m younger.


Same with DD1. She just turned 28. When she started college 2 years ago people thought she was a younger than average freshman. Fortunately there were a couple of other mid-twenties students in the dorm.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to pull more weeds today in the garden. First I pull lambs quarters, ragweed and tall grass, put it in my wagon and take it to the sheep. Then I pull weeds and grass the pigs will eat. Last I pull the weeds I don’t want back in the garden and put them on the burn pile. Yesterday DH had a dentist appointment so we had to quit early. Today we should get more done!

@River Buffaloes where are you? If you don’t check in with us, I worry about you.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 

Riding lesson, horse chiropractor coming late morning.... Lightning is still showing neck pain. Per the vet he will get pain meds for a week. Vet seemed confident that he would be better after another adjustment. 
Then dog 4h tonight.  
Tballs first practice went well yesterday.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning i am just cleaning  and getting ready to pack. Dd1 is starting to feel better surprisingly enough no one else has shown all the same symtoms ds1 has a head ache but feels fine and ds2 outside  of being  need seems fine same with dd2 so who knows.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. I got another rick of wood home yesterday with the help of the oldest boy. Well he was there until it came time to load, then he went to play with my buddy's kids. I may have a new welding job to look at today. I pass out cards but I have no idea how this guy got my #.
  Time to finish up the garden.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all....nice upper 60s for today, breezy.   Open windows day.

So at morning chores, as I went to open coops, here's my broody, with at least 14 fluffy butts tucked in!   She hightails it to her nest, not before I notice that many more eggs in there.   🙄    So, cranking up incubator to grab some half cooked chick eggs... Maybe.  Some may hatch...some not. Maybe I'll try, she's still on nest.   Some of chicks are really fresh, some maybe 24 hrs...who knows.Gotta love em! Broody hens. Other chickens in coop ran out, she to nest....chicks followed to her calls....I tried to count. Nothing seen last Eve as I closed up. Made sure food & water there, shut door.    

Glad I only LOOKED at the couple week old chicks at TSC yesterday.   Nope, nothing to buy this year.   😁 

My day started with coffee, toast and cuteness.     It's why we do it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just put 13 eggs in bator.   3 have pipped,  One of them chirping and working at entering the world!    No wonder I haven't been getting usual eggs in the nests!  Knew it was a happening when I discovered her ...   We'll see how it goes.     😁

First time I've only had "started" eggs.   Glad to have the humidity/temp thing.    After the 3 get out, I'll candle other ten.      If they hurry, I can slide them under her tonight...with others.   👍


----------



## Alaskan

I LOVE when the broody does the brooding!

So much easier.

When breed is your broody @Mini Horses ?


----------



## Mini Horses

She's a barnyard mix!  I have several pure Marans, RIR, BO, some EEs.   Eggs hatched are from several donators.....ya know how they love to share a nest!   Chicks are multi colors.  All BYM chicks.   New layers, some dinner delights.    When I want pures, I pen them ahead of time and wait for sperm to clear, etc.   I add some new blood about every other year.   Will get a few BR and BO before Fall.   I like the heavy breeds....and broody.   Leghorns, nope.  Have a few sexlinks, they lay well but, nothing there for butcher!   My flock is down to about 30, plus these now.  Several older hens will be supplemented with these and the new I buy for Fall.  I don't use lights in winter and mine have a long life generally and lay a long time.  All free range days.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

@Mini Horses do you think crossing a steady, bigger breed with leghorns would help the egg production? Or not worth it? I have some white leghorns I am thinking about crossing with an easter egger, and then maybe an orpington as secondary cross or just switch roosters to the orpington. The leghorns are super flighty but I haven't worked with them at all. 

I have a bantam polish I messed with a lot as a chick and she is pretty darn tame, course it might be because she can't see anything beyond her hairdo.


----------



## Alaskan

I enjoy my Leghorns, and often one or 2 of the Leghorns will go broody, and they have always been truly excellent mothers.

I like crossing the Leghorns with the Ameraucanas to get more meat and then high production of blue eggs. 

The flightiness of my Leghorns is very different from one line and color to the next.

I find my breeder RC dark brown x with white to be relatively calm.


----------



## Mini Horses

The flighty personality is my concern plus the roos tend to be extremely aggressive.  The heavy breeds are good for meat...we always get too many roos in a hatch, right?....they tend to be less likely to fly over fences, in general more docile, easy to contain and more likely to lay in winter, winter hardy, in general good foragers.  My roos are good at alerting.   I had two old Marans roos raising he// last evening, so went to check.  Two cats screaming at each other....shooed them away and those boys stopped the alerts.

Yes, leghorns are great layers.  I've felt a heavy breed roo with leghorn hens gave better crosses.   Egg shell color, the leghorn roo will often clear the brown from green egg layers, for next generation hens, they say.   I have some blue egg layers with leghorn in the mix, huge eggs, excellent layers.  I have a blue egg roo whom I plan to pen with 4 of the hens...for hatching eggs.  Hoping for more blue egg layers. The hens sell well, as do the mint green egg layers.   

I don't worry about crosses, they do their job, I don't show.  

I can see how the leghorn on Americaunas would work well.   Hard to find those hens around here.  Many have EEs trying to pass.


----------



## Bruce

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> do you think crossing a steady, bigger breed with leghorns would help the egg production? Or not worth it?


I have two 23 month old Austra Whites from Meyer. Black Australorp crossed with a White Leghorn. Much more Leghorn shaped/sized than BA. 

Those girls are LAYING MACHINES of nothing smaller than Large, very often XL and Jumbo eggs. I have no idea how a hen that small lays an egg that big. Aurora didn't bother to moult her first adult fall so she's been laying consistently since November 2019. Personally I think she should give herself a rest. Gretel did moult and occasionally goes broody but lays very well the rest of the time.


----------



## farmerjan

My S.C. Light Brown Leghorns were good layers for purebred show birds, and of course were not as flighty as some due to being handled.  The hens would often set too and were pretty good mothers.  The best mothers I have ever dealt with were the Standard size Old English Games that my ex and my DS raise.... Fierce mothers, very good at setting... There are strains of many breeds that are good broodies and some strains that are not.  Granted leghorns are not known for being the best of setters, as most all that are in the Mediterranean class of chickens.  
Never had any of the Austra Whites, always had the sex-link types for just plain layers and any cull hens from my show birds got a chance to just be "chickens."


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to close coops earlier.  Counted beaks...one short!  Lifted lid to nest, there she was.,growling over six eggs from today!  🙄 Oh, no!   Then on way back to house, see goat, in labor.   Now there are twins on ground, mom doing her job.  Weather good, I left them!  It's been a day.  

Not sure the hen needs 3 more...14 is a lot already...17???  Will think on that a few.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> the roos tend to be extremely aggressive.


Eh....  my first set I had 10 males, 5 were horrid, but of the ten one was fine.

I kept the fine one, the others were eaten.

I cull heavy for perfect male temperament.   But it is true, right out if the gate I had to cull hard to get to where I am today.


Mini Horses said:


> more likely to lay in winter,


I disagree.   I find the Leghorns more likely to lay all winter.



Mini Horses said:


> winter hardy


They don't start to look truly miserable until -20F.  Yes, even the skinny girls can fluff out like crazy.

However, your other points are dead on.  They will fly out of anything without a top.  There is very little meat on them.

I always thought that their flightiness made them better against predators. 

I have a GREAT deal of predation.   But my Leghorns have managed to raise several sets of chicks outside of the safety of the coop!  Quite amazing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree -- their flight response helps then in escape and even notice predators!  These ISA type, heck, no instinct to run!!   My largest losses have been them.   My BYM, most have far better predator instinct, in general.  Heavy breeds don't run as fast or fly as well but, seem more aware.


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> When I want pures, I pen them ahead of time and wait for sperm to clear


Me too.


Mini Horses said:


> The heavy breeds are good for meat...we always get too many roos in a hatch, right?.


Agree again.
 Also I don't know how much this makes a difference but I HEARD so I'm not sure about the facts of it. But learning that chickens like people have a certain number of eggs when born I figured the not everyday laying and having a few more hens gets you the same amount of eggs a day, and allows for a mishap from predators, and therotically lay longer. Although I'm sure the leghorns have more eggs in a lifetime. 
  I also like the occasional brooder to keep the predator rate even. I'm not, not going to free range mine. Also the bigger NOT WHITE chickens are a little harder to see from hawks.


farmerjan said:


> Old English Games that my ex and my DS raise.... Fierce mothers, very good at setting


I've heard and seen that. I was wondering about mixing in some with my flock. The free range roo's may not make it work out very well. Although my flock is Dark Cornish. It has OEG in it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on
All this chicken talk makes me want chickens again.  Some day!
Speech and chores at a friend's while they're at a college graduation. Not too much extra but need to mow and also get the rabbit cages cleaned in next day or so. DH is hoping to have tomorrow off so he can plant the new hay fields, may fertilize also.  Riding lesson and dog 4H went well yesterday. Pony did get adjusted again.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres at the new farm!?   👍    Once you get moved.  I like my chickens, not so much the eggs but, great buggers...fun to watch them chase grasshoppers!

Slight overcast, cool at 57, poss scattered showers but, nothing heavy.   Having coffee, slept late, in bed late, due to being out checking doe & kids about 1am.  Small, buck & doe.  She's a FF, was thinking only one.   Doing well, mothering well!.  Will get chores done soon, reassure self everyone is ok...Then hot shower and go to work to finish jobs I didn't get to yesterday.  Nice when your "job" will allow you to move your schedule to put chicks before their work.  😁

Still planning to garden over weekend...     Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Baymule

Thank for the coffee, gotta go get feed today. Going to be rainy until Thursday, today is sunny, so got to go.
Yesterday we pulled weeds in the garden, took 6 wagon loads to the sheep. Tired from that, got a text from neighbor with picture, want this? Come tear it down. So we did. Small structure, half torn down, but we got some short 4x4s, several 2x4s, some 2x6s, some wooden fence slats and a free cement mixer. Got home, unloaded, did chores, BJ heated up leftovers from night before.

Looking forward to rain, my Bermuda grass seed is up, tiny little green sprigs. Need to go do morning chores, feed dirty birdies, layers, pigs and sheep. Water for all. Then drive an hour away for feed, swing by TSC for dog food, come home and unload. Think I’ll get that second cup of coffee.


----------



## farmerjan

Mixed sun and clouds.  Looking more like rain than not.  Radar shows that it will probably be wet by the time I get out of PT.....

 Have PT at 10:30 then home and haul some cattle to town.  DS worked some cattle yesterday afternoon, had help, and called to see if it was okay to move about 16-18 heifers to one place on grass that will be getting a bull to get bred.  I said okay... just make sure there is a list.  They also got in some other cattle, he decided on some steers to go to town, I wasn't asked to help so didn't .  Not going to make an issue out of it anymore.  I think he thought I would be aching too much.... 

So, I will stay in town while they are sold at the sale I guess.  There goes my day. 

So going in to work up the last tray of strawberries, he did not stop to get it and they will be bad by tomorrow.  His loss.  Won't take me but a little bit.  Not going to waste them.  

Allergies have been a b@#** lately.  Can't say the syrup is working, but I do seem to have less reaction when I take it.... 

Got to get my butt in gear here.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Not sure the hen needs 3 more...14 is a lot already...17??? Will think on that a few.


When it rains it pours!



CLSranch said:


> Also the bigger NOT WHITE chickens are a little harder to see from hawks.


Apparently this does not apply to foxes. Had one take a Partridge Chantecler, they camouflage really well. Couple of years later, and a much better fence, it or another snagged a White Rock (my best layer) between the barn and the pond. Dragged it through the field fence and out to the woods. The fence is now 2x4 on the outside.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> When it rains it pours!
> 
> 
> Apparently this does not apply to foxes. Had one take a Partridge Chantecler, they camouflage really well. Couple of years later, and a much better fence, it or another snagged a White Rock (my best layer) between the barn and the pond. Dragged it through the field fence and out to the woods. The fence is now 2x4 on the outside.


Predators never pick by color...they only eat the ones you think are prettiest, like the most, lay the most,  etc.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Alaskan said:


> Predators never pick by color...they only eat the ones you think are prettiest, like the most, lay the most,  etc.


Or the ONLY one that was named, because it was friendly and a pet.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Predators never pick by color...they only eat the ones you think are prettiest, like the most, lay the most,  etc.


True


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Or the ONLY one that was named, because it was friendly and a pet.


One summer I was standing by the coop with a couple of kids.

We were looking over the grow-outs and evaluating them.

I pointed to one young pullet and commented how she was developing very nicely,  and I couldn't wait to see her fill out.

One of the kids said,  "well, now you've done it.  She is bound to die in the next few weeks".


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Field is prepped, DH is hoping to get off work to seed it this afternoon. 100% rain is predicted for tomorrow.  
Need to pick up feed.  Softball practice too. Did not get the lawn mowed or cages cleaned yesterday... we'll get it done sometime.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rained here yesterday, maybe half inch, very late day.  But temps really dropped!  Sun is out and it's 48, going to mid 60.  Dang, it was upper 80s first of week, 92 Wed and down since then.    That north wind stuff....I'm looking for snuggies now!    Plus some hot coffee to warm me up.

Update with broodies and chicks....candled eggs, two seemed no good, tossed them.  Other 11 were way far along, and 3 pipping when I brought in.  Decided not to put those 3 with 14 the hen had with her and two more hatched yesterday, two more pipping now!    That hen did a tremendous job with a nest that large!!! So, she has 14 and I'll have 7 by evening.....and 4 working eggs.    Hen #2 confiscated the 5 eggs laid yesterday in her coop, so I'm going to leave those, give her the six I took day before and let her work them.   Share the load!   Will keep a few and sell some...or whatever.  . You just can't break them up sometimes so, work it.   I'll broody box her today, or hens will give her more eggs all week.

Will check the dirt in the garden, see if I can work it this mornIng or need to wait till late day.  There's a goat auction today, may go there if dirt is too wet.  Just look and socialize.  Never know what may be there that I "need".   Not chicks!!    have two roosters caged that I might take and sell.  Sure don't need them!  Buys a bag of chick starter, which I do need.      Young and pretty boys, 6-8 months old.    

Pretty overcast now...need to check weather!   No!!  Don't rain!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, I slept late. We went to the small animal auction yesterday evening. No sheep, maybe 50 goats that they sold one at a time. None of them went over $200. All but 4 were small. Chicks that looked to be a week or two old sold for $1-$2. Turkey poults sold for $10. Somebody brought a bunch of rabbit nest boxes made of OSB. We didn’t stay past the turkeys so I don’t know how much those sold for. It was fun, but we didn’t need anything and took nothing to sell. At those prices we’ll keep taking our lambs to the Emory auction.

We got feed yesterday, 1800 pounds, went to Walmart, the post office, and the dairy store for yogurt. There is an all Guernsey dairy outside of Mineola, about 20 miles from us. They opened up a store by I-20 that is more convenient, just inside the Tyler city limits. They make a honey flavored yogurt that is so good.

Today we’ll work in the garden and try to make more progress.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> One of the kids said, "well, now you've done it. She is bound to die in the next few weeks".


Was he right?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, thanks for the coffee. I have lambs to walk, and then going to get a giant needle in my arm for a bit, and then to shopping and my mom's horse show. Might see if I can go get the ewe I am raising back from the vet's/her breeder.


----------



## Baymule

Giant needle? For what?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Was he right?


I actually can't remember.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> Giant needle? For what?


I was going to donate blood. Unfortunately, my iron levels were too low.


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> I was going to donate blood. Unfortunately, my iron levels were too low.




Donating blood is a worthy cause, it saves lives.


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> I was going to donate blood. Unfortunately, my iron levels were too low.


When you go to donate blood, they test your iron levels?

I don't remember that.

Hummm. 

So...  are you going to fry up a mess of liver and onions?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> When you go to donate blood, they test your iron levels?
> 
> I don't remember that.
> 
> Hummm.
> 
> So...  are you going to fry up a mess of liver and onions?


They do, at least in my case. 
I believe Liver and Onions day is Wednesday or Thursday at our house, so maybe not tonight.


----------



## farmerjan

Did they do the test where the drop of blood sinks in the glass of water, or whatever the liquid is?   Or an actual iron test on the blood?   If it is to see if the iron level is enough with the drop of blood in the liquid and it has to sink in so many seconds... the one lady told me years ago to drink a glass of orange juice before coming.  It gets into your blood stream and will cause the blood drop to sink faster.... I always drink a 12-16 oz bottle of OJ before I go to give blood;  after failing that test one time.  Maybe it is not iron... but I have never been turned away since.


----------



## Mini Horses

Garden ground ok but big wind...not a till it day.  Went to auction.  Took 2 roos I didn't need.  Brought home 3 hens I didn't need.   😁   Nice blue Plymouth Rock. Big and calm.  This guy who brings often is NPIP certified and has pens for several breeds, they were his.  Always good stock.  These girls have been with a roo, so I'll collect fertile eggs this week and incubate for more of them, since it's up and running.  He had brought a couple pair of BO I wanted but not at $80 per bird That they brought!   Also several trio of the all black ones...Cyams?...people were anxious to pay $100-125 per bird.   Not a breed I like.  A nice peacock went for $225.  a few cute bantam trios brought good money.  Various silkie, frizzle, naked neck, ducklings, a couple pups, etc, sold.

There were 2 llamas, a few calves, sheep, goats and some pigs.  A lot of variety today.

I left before they ran the livestock.  Hadn't seen anything I wanted, so time to go.  It was a full room of people, most I've seen in months!   Fun to go and see others.  I enjoyed the day....garden tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Always good stock. These girls have been with a roo, so I'll collect fertile eggs this week and incubate for more of them,




So much fun!!

Pictures of the blue Plymouth rocks?


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Baymule

Blue Plymouth Rocks? Yes on pictures! @Mini Horses sounds like a good time.

Our son came in last night, he never calls, just shows up. Always glad to see him.

Happy Mother’s Day to all the moms!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

farmerjan said:


> Did they do the test where the drop of blood sinks in the glass of water, or whatever the liquid is?   Or an actual iron test on the blood?   If it is to see if the iron level is enough with the drop of blood in the liquid and it has to sink in so many seconds... the one lady told me years ago to drink a glass of orange juice before coming.  It gets into your blood stream and will cause the blood drop to sink faster.... I always drink a 12-16 oz bottle of OJ before I go to give blood;  after failing that test one time.  Maybe it is not iron... but I have never been turned away since.


They do an actual test to see what your hemoglobin levels are. I was told to have something with citrus after eating something high in iron.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Mother's day to all.  Many thanks to @promiseacres .... that is a very nice post.

Glad you had a good time @Mini Horses, that is crazy money for the chickens, even good show stock.

Cattle prices are off here, down another $.10-.25 lb on Friday.  Sold 5 steers and the cull cow, brought home 1 steer and the 2 heifers.  They will go out for the summer.. They will gain weight on the pasture and hopefully will bring the same price with the added weight gain to make the profit.  Never know when we might have someone call for a beef in the fututre so the steer can be that.  He's a nice steer, but did not match the others.


----------



## messybun

Happy Mother’s Day to all the mothers out there!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I made a strawberry desert. @farmerjan i thought of you, you have been putting strawberries in the freezer. I use two cups of quartered frozen strawberries and most of the time I don’t use the pineapple. So everyone have a piece of Strawberry Pretzel Salad with coffee!

If anyone makes this, be sure to spread the cream cheese mixture to the edges and seal it to prevent the jello mixture from seeping into the pretzel crust.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Had  a decent restful day for Mothers day.  Need to take my dog to get her rabies vaccine today. Then 4h meeting tonight. Our last week of school. Oh and need to get my garden started this week.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Glad you had a good time @Mini Horses, that is crazy money for the chickens, even good show sstock


I thought the same!   Wow...big bucks!   Only $20 per for mine... 😁  Sure wanted those awesome BOs, not at that price.

So yesterday I had set to garden, did some but really windy!  I did re-disc, in a cloud of dust.  Wanted to rake it out but, realized I truly needed to cut the yard with work and rain not making it look like it could happen during week.  Cranked up mower.  Got that done.  By now, chore time.  Find I now have TWO brooding hens, together!   

Finally, determined, I go back to garden.  Rake in hand, I sift thru and toss stuff...make some hills and rows....pull off glasses thinking to clean to see!   Nope, sun is setting and dwindling light is the issue. 😔   Without a flashlight, no seeds will get planted.  😁    Rains coming today.  Want to get some out for that reason....may hussle out and get some in the squash hills.   Depends...really cloudy, rains imminent.  Hope to rake it all with mower pulled attachment tomorrow....probably wait until then is best.  I'm having my "little house on the prairie" anxiety moment.  😁

Tried for pics of the new hens yesterday but the sun was so, so bright, most were almost white with glare.  This one shows a little bit of the feathering I liked, not true overall bird or lovely grey color...it's got a lavender hue to the grey but I love the delicate outline pattern on the feathers...


----------



## CLSranch

Good Morning All. I wasn't on yesterday so Happy Mother's Day to all those moms out there. A day late but still, you can remember yesterday and have a good day today as well.


Mini Horses said:


> I wanted but not at $80 per bird That they brought! Also several trio of the all black ones...Cyams?...people were anxious to pay $100-125 per bird.


I really need to start going to the sale here, and start incubating to make some of that ridiculous money$$$.
  At those prices it's worth buying them from the local feed/farm store then selling them 4-5 months later.


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty hens! @Mini Horses
Coffee is on. Vet apt went well, our dog Maizy isn't a big fan of strangers but did ok at the new vet office.  Got those cages cleaned and DD1 got to ride a bit. Started the mowing....maybe will get it done today. Tonight is our first tractor driving practice. I get to take the wagon in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Got little to nothing accomplished yesterday.   😁   No guilt!

Cooler this week...52 at get up and mid 60 all week.   Overcast now but, low chance of rain.  Actually need some, pretty dry!  

This week have a lot of work to do -- off farm!   No one seems to want to work anymore with a lot of govt $$$ added to unemployment.  YES I personally know several who tell me this for themselves.     Maybe they need to stop paying them $300 a week and give 3 workers $100 per week!  👍

Well, time to head out to my job.   Everyone, enjoy your day!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Didn’t accomplish anything yesterday and probably won’t today either. Thunderstorms all around, drizzly rain here, just enough to make being outside miserable. Neighbor Jimmy called yesterday and had cardboard boxes for us. He has a AC business and these were from setting new units. So we went over and got them. They are still on back of the truck. Looks like it will be Thursday before it clears out.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. It's a cool week here to. Will still have the wood stove going for a few more days with some rain mid-day.


Mini Horses said:


> Maybe they need to stop paying them $300 a week and give 3 workers $100 per week! 👍


Nope can't do that, it makes to much sense. Besides if your independent I can't have you......🤐
 And remember it's not $300 it's 300 more.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all just cleaning and packing i got the school area packed and the living room packed expect for a few breakables and things that are stored in totes lol. going to be packing the kitchen up today and laundry. going to be taking the kids bunk bed a part and moving it outside all but the mattresses of course. the house is getting pretty bad with insects at this point constantly battling them and doesnt seem to be working very well on any front. dh is done he wants to be out tonight gonna make some calls and see if our applications been accepted anywhere.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, thanks for the coffee. It snowed here, so no walking lambs outside or riding my boy. On the agenda today is to get set up to join a business tomorrow, do school, and practice in the barn with the show lambs.
If anyone is interested in a unique nail product, PM me, they are stick on nail polish that last in all conditions, and are reasonably priced.
Hope y'all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 i hope you find something quickly.

We got 1 1/2” of rain last night, been drizzling or misting today, it’s pouring down now.


----------



## Alaskan

Raining here too.

Just how big is this here rain cloud?


----------



## Mini Horses

Longish day.   My inside chicks are doing well....guess I'm a good momma hen.  😁

Trying to eat healthy with all this work.  Tough.  Had chicken tender leftovers for breakfast, didn't have lunch.  So had fruit, dairy & veg for dinner.   Well, more correctly, wine and jalapeno poppers.  Same, right?   Ask Bay!!  😁  Planting those rascals this year.  These weren't the burn forever ones.  Nice heat, not heavy burn.

Chores done.  Just relaxing.   Bed early as I have another long one tomorrow.  I've counted noses, checked water, etc. 🤔.  All seems ok.   Mower battery on charge so I can use the mower to rake garden tomorrow evening.  Yep, I can relax now.


----------



## Alaskan

Jalapeños come in so many varieties now.

Fun to play with.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. DH got up at 3:30 AM, it woke me up. So I got up too, another drizzling maybe rainy day. Tomorrow is sunshine!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule  another frosty morning, but warmer temps predicted.  
Got the lawn finished and the first tractor driving practice finished.
 Today it's school, I need to catch up on grading.  Though we'll be finished by Friday. Got the 4h pictures of the ponies turned in too. And catch up on the dishes. Tonight is church, last one until September.


----------



## Mini Horses

54 here, way overcast...looks like rain???  Well, it's sure damp air out there, just no droplets.  Everyone has shelter if wanted.   

Better stop and fill up on way to work.  DD said several stations had some empty pumps where she was yesterday.  Hmmmm....that transport thing?   Or the refinery shut down thing?   Or you just want to make us crazy and raise prices again thing??


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> Hmmmm....that transport thing? Or the refinery shut down thing? Or you just want to make us crazy and raise prices again thing??


Hmmm all related perhaps,

  Good day all. I have to go look for some brush hogging work today. Oldest boy has an evaluation today, so the youngest will be running around with me.


----------



## farmerjan

Morning, cloudy and drab out there but sun is supposed to come out later. Haven't seen any rain, just cloudy and damp feeling.  Think it is supposed to go east and dissipate.

I filled up Monday at 2.65... went to my herd.  Left early Tues for PT with over 3/4 tank.... going in opposite direction of Monday... gas was 2.85 +/- which they have been higher.  came home after testing and had heard on the radio about NC stations running out of gas.... PANIC  starting.  Since I was almost out, stopped at a station 15 miles north of me.... filled up @ 2.83.... got down to my area to the stations that have been running higher...  $ 3.29 .....Totally nuts.  I went 3 miles south to the station I often fill up at after I fed the horse;  it was 3.25.
Blame is on the computer hacking/shut down of the pipeline that feeds the southeast and  northeast area.... Heard several reports that it will be a few days til they get the mess straightened out... but one friend said they have family that work in the industry, and the "quiet" underlying feelings are that it will be several WEEKS, before they get this straightened out.
I have to test this afternoon, and drop off the meters and stuff at the other farm that owner samples.  They couldn't do it Tues/Wed for me to drop off yesterday and pick up today.....So I will drop them off today and then have to make a special trip to get them... but only 1 extra trip .....

Got to get with the rest of the herds that will be needing tested this month on the phone and get some things scheduled.

Time to get some laundry done so I can get it hung and it ought to dry today and tomorrow before it maybe showers Thursday night or Friday....  Get the samples packed from yesterday, and ready to go into the car along with the meters and stuff for this afternoon.   Going down the other house and get some stuff loaded in the car and bring up here.  Going to take the truck down I think, I can back it in the carport when I go to work.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all getting frustrated still packing but looka like renting might be out after all. one place wants a full three month of bankstatements and last years taxes which wouldnt be a problem if we could black out the sensitive info but they according to what they asked thats not acceptable. and dh is livid because of it. however if we stay here we going to put pretty much everything into storage and possibly do some minnor repairs just to help. and put everything we can into savings and try to buy next year. kind cranky about the fact i just sold all my goats as well... oh well still have the calf she out with the herd and have the pigs chickens and geese and ducks still. will be going down in chickens and might be getting rid of ducks either way i am going to instist on finishing the coop and making sure the birds cant get to my garden. i would move pigs to front paddocks as well, but one problem is the goose with a nest. I dont want the dang pigs to still her eggs as they should hatch in a week or two.


----------



## farmerjan

Because of all the BS that has gone on with renting, and the gov't deciding that the renters do not have to pay while all the covid crap was going on.... anyone owning a place to rent is going to want to know EVERYTHING about the potential new renters.   And honestly, if you think that the requirements are bad.... if you are going to buy, and have to have a mortgage of any kind, then are going to want to know more about you than your doctor...... they will want to know practically when you go to the bathroom.... 

Any chance that you have enough to buy something now, not what you want, but as a stepping stone????? AND buy directly from  a private owner???? I bought direct, yes there is a bank mortgage, but the price was low enough, and I had over 20% down, so that I managed to get around/past some of the stupid stuff.  
The other good thing for me, is my 30+ years on the same job... so shows a good track record, that you don't have by starting your own business... that I think was a good move, but not for showing this kind of "known trackable income" over a period of time. 

From here on, I would not sell anything else,  until you have a confirmed place to go.... you can always ship to a stockyard on a short notice.... And make some serious decisions on who you want to really keep and get rid of the surplus now... but not the ones you really like and have a reason to want to keep. Cutting down on your chores is probably a good thing regardless with your increasing pregnancy anyway.  

Sorry you ran into this, many places here are private owned and landlords require a deposit and last months rent,  plus the first months rent paid up ahead....nearly all do not allow pets either.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats kinda of the plan now. will take us some more time to build up the amount we need but thats okay. I remember talking to owners shaking hands handing over two months rent and moving in the next day. I can understand their reserve on it but seriously ridiculous still. oh well. we will be shopping around for the place we can afford and get all the money we can get together. It probably is still the best thing for me right now last pregnancy because of how double jointed i am my left leg kept popping out of socket and i couldnt walk as much later on for that reason. Dh and i are going to be going through everything and getting rid of everything we can and keep what we have to have and for a short time going to keep the house as empty as we can and like i said repair some things and find out were all the insects are coming in at... so ants, spiders, scorpions and beetles of all kinds including roaches are coming in going to go on a bug murdering spree.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i can understand if we were buying more then just renting i guess i think its silly if we renting.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 I once rented my house. As a single mom, I couldn’t afford the house payment so I rented a small run down place just outside of town. I got some doozies before I learned to run credit, references and so on. One family even told me point blank that they could stop paying rent and it would take me 90 days to evict them. I told them I would kick the door in, pour gasoline all over and set the house on fire. Damned if they would live in MY house for free while I paid the note, I’d just as soon burn it down.  They got a funny look on their faces, they suddenly moved to somewhere else.

You have to understand that YOU may be the perfect renter, but most people are bad news, late on rent, tear things up and move out leaving a mess. That is why landlords want to know so much, deposit, first and last months rent, all up front. People can be terrible because it’s not their property so why take care of it.

Buying a house is an even worse ordeal. Ours was a HUD repo, one of the worst experiences of my life. We financed it, but paid it off after we sold our old house. But in the meantime we had to go through the process and it was pretty awful. Just be prepared, it’s not going to your friendly banker anymore.


----------



## CLSranch

The neighbors (trying not to get me to buy) said I would never be able to deal with the ants in this house. Ortho home defense every spring and almost no bugs all spring and summer with very few ants. Last year with no bee's I was making sugar water in the kitchen and had a 25lb bag in the cupboard no ants. It may be worth a shot.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Renters are taking advantage of the covid laws passed to "help" them not get evicted for failing to pay rent, or other normal reasons one would be evicted. I have a friend who's trying to sell her rental house, let the renters know at least 6 months in advance, but because she didn't send them a LETTER in the mail, they are refusing to leave. They knew about this for over 6 months and now are demanding the written 60 day notice when she had planned to list next month, email apparently doesn't count. She has to wait at least an extra month longer than planned before she can get the renters out and list. If they refuse to leave after the 60 days she will have to take them to court, and only after that will she be able to have the sheriff physically remove them from the property.


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Renters are taking advantage of the covid laws passed to "help" them not get evicted for failing to pay rent, or other normal reasons one would be evicted. I have a friend who's trying to sell her rental house, let the renters know at least 6 months in advance, but because she didn't send them a LETTER in the mail, they are refusing to leave. They knew about this for over 6 months and now are demanding the written 60 day notice when she had planned to list next month, email apparently doesn't count. She has to wait at least an extra month longer than planned before she can get the renters out and list. If they refuse to leave after the 60 days she will have to take them to court, and only after that will she be able to have the sheriff physically remove them from the property.


Terrible


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. DH got up at 3:30 AM, it woke me up. So I got up too, another drizzling maybe rainy day. Tomorrow is sunshine!


That is too early to get up!



Alaskan said:


> Jalapeños come in so many varieties now.
> 
> Fun to play with.


As long as I don't have to eat them, not fond of hot peppers.

I guess our gas doesn't come through that pipeline, still $2.999. Of course l won't need gas for a number of weeks so if nessary I could wait until it got fixed.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> As long as I don't have to eat them, not fond of hot peppers.


There are even Jalapeños with zero heat, and close to zero heat.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi y'all, got some business things started today, made a Starbucks run for a free drink, and got all 4 lambs walked today. At what animal number do you guys realize you have a lot? Not exactly sure why I am asking but...


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi y'all, got some business things started today, made a Starbucks run for a free drink, and got all 4 lambs walked today. At what animal number do you guys realize you have a lot? Not exactly sure why I am asking but...


200... 200 is a lot.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> There are even Jalapeños with zero heat, and close to zero heat.


Then what is the point?


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi y'all, got some business things started today, made a Starbucks run for a free drink, and got all 4 lambs walked today. At what animal number do you guys realize you have a lot? Not exactly sure why I am asking but...


The only animal I ever think I have a lot of is Cornish Cross chickens on slaughter day.


----------



## Mini Horses

This gas thing....I filled up a few miles from house, $2.89, up 20 from last week.   25 miles further, see lines at a station....2 miles later at destination, the 15 pump station is out of gas.  So, there's delivery issues, prices up and people in a panic.   It will get worse, always does.  Today I'm ok and have gas...truck and car.   Next week, will see when it gets here.   I suspect price will be up more and annoying!   

Oh, yeah, price won't go down as much once it flows again....never does.  Screwed again.   😔


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Then what is the point?


They taste way better than bell peppers


----------



## farmerjan

Heard on the news on the way home from testing that there is gas flowing through the pipeline again, but that it will take a "few days" to get caught back up at places that don't have any.   And yep, @Mini Horses is right, it will not go down as much as it went up....saw several stations with gas in the 2.89 range up to the north of me, but the ones along the interstate were higher and/or were out....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

gooslings hatched today well two did. and unforantly the mommas abandoned the nest after one was ready to walk. dh was already at feed store and grabbed an incubator and got the rest of the eggs and the second hatching in it. they seem to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> gooslings hatched today well two did. and unforantly the mommas abandoned the nest after one was ready to walk. dh was already at feed store and grabbed an incubator and got the rest of the eggs and the second hatching in it. they seem to be doing pretty well.


Do you think she will take the other goslings if they hatch in the incubator?


----------



## Mini Horses

That time of year when eggs are hatching!   Hope they finish out for you.  After a week, I'm ready for these 7 to be outa here.  Can't imagine those larger birds. 

It's cooler this morning....just 41, which is ten degrees cooler than yesterday morn!   It's like we're heading back into fall, not spring.       So jackets to start out.   I keep telling myself, it could be worse, move on.   Did get some rain yesterday.  While not convenient, we needed it.   Besides I'm not able to garden until Saturday!    It's sunny.

Time to do chores, then work .... At least I slept well.  😁   Need something to go with this coffee.  Maybe toast.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Frosty again but was warmer yesterday. Riding lesson then a short trail ride at the barn wit dd1. DS should finish 6th grade today so he can go to my sister's in the UP of Michigan with my dad. Girls finish tomorrow. Dd1 also has her first softball game this evening.  
We had a good day yesterday, school, some riding for the girls and we also practiced ball at home. Then a fun night at church, which included ice cream and a bounce house.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We got 3 1/2” of rain since Monday, will be sunny today. Going to work in the garden today.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all.


Alaskan said:


> There are even Jalapeños with zero heat, and close to zero heat.


There is one called Fooled ya. Hot as a bell pepper with Jalapeno flavor.


Bruce said:


> Then what is the point?


Flavor


Alaskan said:


> They taste way better than bell peppers


Starting to warm back up here. Good thing because the stove quit last night. Wood was to green to burn up. Time for more coffee.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Do you think she will take the other goslings if they hatch in the incubator?


i have no doubt that they will. in the past they have been more then happy to accept any hatchlings. geese are good about that not always good about nesting but they love babies and the more they have they happier they tend to be.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i have no doubt that they will. in the past they have been more then happy to accept any hatchlings. geese are good about that not always good about nesting but they love babies and the more they have they happier they tend to be.


That's fantastic and makes it easier to raise them. Some of my chickens are picky, and won't accept more chicks after a certain point, or if the new chicks don't have the same pattern/color as the current chicks.


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> or if the new chicks don't have the same pattern/color as the current chicks.


Yeah!  I have had that issue.


----------



## Alaskan

I am trying SO HARD to finish up school.    

We have buckets of things to do... snow is almost all gone. 

Still cold,  so no painting yet (and we have gobs to paint... rusting plow,rusting cars, peeling house... peeling barn and coop.... such a list!!) But we need to fix the swallow houses today... thought I heard one this morning....

School must be done!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Just say "it's done!".   Don't you have some Covid relief???   Eeerrr excuse...closed the school.....      Pick one.

Chickens can be a little hard to accept the extra chicks sometimes.  Slide them under her at night....that helps....but, yeah color matters.

From what I'm reading here, bunnies seem pretty ok with adoptees at day or so old.


----------



## Alaskan

I have to send in samples from each class, from each child....

And kid 3 HAS to make sure that he aces the acuplacer test...  so we have been working hard on that...

And my printer is acting up.      

When technology doesn't work my knee jerk response is to smack it with a hammer...

So I spend a BUNCH of energy keeping myself from smacking it with a hammer...  

WHY won't the printer work?    it is so easy they say...just hit the button they say


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Mini Horses said:


> Just say "it's done!".   Don't you have some Covid relief???   Eeerrr excuse...closed the school.....      Pick one.
> 
> Chickens can be a little hard to accept the extra chicks sometimes.  Slide them under her at night....that helps....but, yeah color matters.
> 
> From what I'm reading here, bunnies seem pretty ok with adoptees at day or so old.


Yeah, I've had decent success with fostering bunnies. I've only tried within the first week or so, and covering them back up with the fur pile makes them smell right to mom.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But we need to fix the swallow houses today... thought I heard one this morning....


The tree swallows showed up a week or so back. I saw some barn swallows flying around the pond today. MUST be spring!


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> When technology doesn't work my knee jerk response is to smack it with a hammer...
> 
> So I spend a BUNCH of energy keeping myself from skkmacking it with a hammer...


After trying that technique and paying someone to fix my computer (never fixed and lost a lot of niece and nephew kid pics) I was told "technology and violence does not work.

  Although some of these new tech leaders could/should get a little. But that's a whole nother story.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Another sunshine day! We got a lot done in the garden yesterday and we’ll hit it again today. We laid out paper feed sacks and cardboard, covered with composted wood chips. I pulled more weeds and gave them to the sheep and pigs. Today we do it some more. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Had a good but busy day. Lovely day for riding and ballgame. 
Finishing school today, speech and a ballgame. Find some groceries at some point also.


----------



## CLSranch

Gooooood Morning Bay and the rest.
A little sunshine to start the day then 7 days out of the 7 day forecast is calling for rain. Started good yesterday then by 10 a crappy wore out, sickly feeling came over me. Was wanting to get things done yesterday before the rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine here, too!   I found it after sleeping late.  Felt sooooo good.      Having my morning coffee with you guys.....nice company👍     So I could go do some jobs but, nothing pressing.  Looks like I'm going to have a long weekend.    The house could use some clean up, the garden is calling and, well, it's just  beautiful out there and calling to me.     Get it while you can.

@CLSranch  hope your feeling better.   Maybe just a "need a slow day" thing!  I get those.

Know you guys with home schooling are ready to be finished for a while.   Wish all the best in end of yr work.  Summer IS coming.  

Sun, low 70s, barely a breeze....yep...garden sometime today!  Just enjoy the day.

Oh, hey, at feed and nose count yesterday, I heard and found new twin doelings!   Both tan.  Up, nursing, mom cleaned out...what you hope for!  I'll snuggle them later.  I have one more to kid within a week, sorta.   Another is a "maybe bred".   Then only chicks to hatch, couple weeks out.  🐣


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> @CLSranch hope your feeling better. Maybe just a "need a slow day" thing! I get those.


Thanks
 I got to feeling better about time to fire up the grill and slow cook a pork tenderloin. I set up the tent for the kiddo's for some fake camping and they had fun. It was to cold last night for me to do a overnight practice run in the yard. But they played and we ate outside before bed.
 My setting hen I believe is due the 26th. Leaving her in there it will probably be over several days as they added more eggs.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning all. Busy day here, got lambs to wash and shear by 11, and then a big test at school (last one ever). Then it will be straight to the fairgrounds to set up for the show tomorrow, and at some point tonight, the trailer needs to get packed. I will also say this because I can not see myself getting on here tomorrow, I think I have a really impressive lamb for tomorrow, so we will just have to see what happens.


----------



## farmerjan

for your lamb at the show.


----------



## Bruce

Good luck!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you guys


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all i think the stress of everything that was going on took its toll. i been feeling exshausted and my body has slept in till 8 every morning, and still wants to go back to bed.... anyway still cleaning packing the kids are being try to be helpful then i have one that gets a crazy hair and shreds paper or foam or unpacks a box. so far three more gosling have hatched on is piping. i took the two older goslings out to the parents the one theh had is doing well. we see if the gosling learn to listen to mom lol. that tends to be the only problem we ever had with geese. the moms want the babys but do the babys want the moms? need to clean kitchen, clean bathrooms, clean all the floors. finish packing the cloths and decide what kitchen things to pack. also going to think about canning some chicken broth today and making a meal plan and getting everyone back on a tight schedule. if we going to be remodling this house need to have things in order. also need to take trash to dumpster and look at mowing the grass... finishing coop and fence to keep chicken in the front paddocms and pigs now that the eggs arent there i wont need to worry about that as soon as all the goslings have decided whl momma is.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good morning!  I need a real coffee this morning. But my wife says smoothies are good for me... Oh well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i know how that goes my husband bought me decaf coffee since i am pregnant i was not overly thrilled lol


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol i know how that goes my husband bought me decaf coffee since i am pregnant i was not overly thrilled lol


Spouses right? We gotta love them though. And Congrats! Kiddos are a blessing! Wish we had some of our own. Some day maybe.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yup and yes kids are this will be our fifth.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> After trying that technique and paying someone to fix my computer (never fixed and lost a lot of niece and nephew kid pics) I was told "technology and violence does not work.


I have heard that as well.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol yup and yes kids are this will be our fifth.


That's crazy! I couldn't ever hear myself think.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ceciliasflock said:


> That's crazy! I couldn't ever hear myself think.


lol yeah wasnt planned but thrilled regardless. lol i apparent get pregnant just by dh looking at me lol we be married 9 years as of june and some how i been pregnant over half that time and nursing the other half lol


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol yeah wasnt planned but thrilled regardless. lol i apparent get pregnant just by dh looking at me lol we be married 9 years as of june and some how i been pregnant over half that time and nursing the other half lol



We had 5 in ten years...  really no sleep until the youngest was about 4....

But they are the best thing in my life.

They are now age 22 to 12.


----------



## Baymule

@Poka_Doodle i hope your lamb does well at the show. What do you use to shampoo her?


----------



## Mini Horses

@Jesusfreak101 ... Do I understand this?  You are now going to renovate and stay¿?

Well, ok!  Gives Bay more time to scout houses....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol sadly it seems to be the only option at them moment. if we have no choice but to stay might as well make the best of it. and get the title of house in our name as his grandparents have been begging us to do and fix it up. both bathrooms will get complete make overs along with the kitchen. all the windows must go and be replaced. new insulation underneath the house. new flooring all the way good bye ugly blue carpet that smells from well its always smell since we moved in eight years ago just gotten worse with more kids lol. new paint in all the rooms. the electrical minor issues like light switches that dont work will be fixed and the living room will get built in bookshelfs and be converted to part dinning and part living room. my kitchen is going to grow mooohahaha. lol. will be adding linen closets/cabniets in bathrooms must have storage room for things like towels and extra tp with small people. New trim and lighting as well both inside and out. and will be painting the outside a solid color that wont include ugly purple or dark green.....  somethings i can make consessions on others no lol. will take us awhile flooring alone will be 2000 and windows are about the same. will do most of the work ourselves more then likely. gonna get an rv to stay in while we work on house so the kids have a safe place to be. but i probably also get pest control put to kill all the current live in pest while we renovate. things must die!! we been toying with this idea for awhile but didnt want to as we knew stay here wasnt an option. well now we fix and buy our own land and put this out there until we can build a new house. we see what actually happens never know one minute to the next at least in my reality lol. goal is to have most if not all things done by september as new baby is due in october. who knows what will happen next life a roller coaster that doesnt seem to slow down now back to dishes and cleaning as my torture must end at some point lol dish and laundry are nightmares lol.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But they are the best thing in my life.


Plus the dear spouse of course.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> lol yeah wasnt planned but thrilled regardless. lol i apparent get pregnant just by dh looking at me lol we be married 9 years as of june and some how i been pregnant over half that time and nursing the other half lol


Oh my goodness! My wife and I have really long discussions on which of us wants to be pregnant. My mom had really bad pregnancies but I think it would be such a cool experience. What does it feel like, I’d you don’t mind me asking ofc.


----------



## rachels.haven

Ceciliasflock said:


> Oh my goodness! My wife and I have really long discussions on which of us wants to be pregnant. My mom had really bad pregnancies but I think it would be such a cool experience. What does it feel like, I’d you don’t mind me asking ofc.


It feels about like it looks like-like somewhere between endless PMS, serious bloat yet you can't eat, and constipation with a side of constant morning sickness that ends half way through if you're lucky. (You're not constipated, pmsing or bloated, of course, just "glowing" like a Tabasco soaked kitty) How about you each have a kid? Two kids, bff's, and you both get to share the fun and stretch marks?


----------



## rachels.haven

That's not to say that kids aren't worth it, but it's no picnic.


----------



## Mini Horses

A "tobacco soaked kitty glows" ???

Pregnancy is different for each person.  Unfortunately morning sickness seems to be apparent for about 90%. Not fun.   My mom had difficulty but, not me.  Easy 9 months, fast deliveries.    It's the next 20 years that are tough!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> It feels about like it looks like-like somewhere between endless PMS, serious bloat yet you can't eat, and constipation with a side of constant morning sickness that ends half way through if you're lucky. (You're not constipated, pmsing or bloated, of course, just "glowing" like a Tabasco soaked kitty) How about you each have a kid? Two kids, bff's, and you both get to share the fun and stretch marks?


Good idea! I’ll ask her about that


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ....The next 40+ years maybe...... I had morning sickness for 6 months... all day long.... was fine if I didn't eat....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> @Poka_Doodle i hope your lamb does well at the show. What do you use to shampoo her?


Thank you, we were using a de-greasing shampoo today before shearing. Tomorrow we will use a brightening shampoo and/or a whitening shampoo. Both Weaver brand products.
Hey guys, does anyone know where one could find marriage counseling for a human and lamb? Asking for a friend


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
School is DONE! Even the grading! Put it away until August when I need to restart. Now we can focus on summery things, working in the garden, working horses, cleaning up paddocks, and all the practices the kids have. DD1 had a great game last night! I like the coach and she's doing a great job with the girls, letting them try different positions and making sure they are learning.
 We got all the horses out on pasture for a bit, will let them all have 20-30 minutes again this morning. We have 4H and a high school graduation open house. Then over to the farm to finish seeding the fields. Might get to go trail riding tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all, coffee is ready, oatmeal for breakfast. We got a lot done in the garden the past two days, today I plant!

@Jesusfreak101 since his grand parents want y’all to fix up that mobile home, why not buy land from them?


----------



## Mini Horses

Today...switch out solenoid on my mower, clean plugs, see if it then starts!    Pick up tractor filter no. 2 for hydraulic system...drain, change, refill.  Filter's been on order, hate the wait!   If mower starts, rake garden.   Can even pull big tiller.   YES I need it to run for me!!  It's an older one, which was fine last fall, just stopped starting unless you jumped starter...trying to fix that now.  Have deck, mows fine, just want to garden while it's off.  Otherwise, dirt piles onto deck as you drive thru tilled stuff, not good.   At some point -- hope not today  -- I'll buy a new one and use this just for till, tow cart, etc.  

That's my plan!   Having coffee and out the door.  Weather is perfect!   Some light rains to arrive late Sunday, hang out Monday and give maybe 1/2 inch.  We are below norm for May...it is quite dry right now...I'll water in seeds, hope it DOES rain Monday and be thrilled.   Having the throttle cable for the walk behind tiller arrive today would be heavenly.   😁

Wish me luck.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning y'all. Thanks for the coffee, I am about to head over to help at the show! Oh and I forgot to mention it, but I do have a school dance tonight. Obviously my lamb show is my priority, and lambs show last today, but it would be fun to go have an exciting night with friends.


----------



## Mini Horses

FIXED IT!!!!!!!   Yes, when preparing to remove solenoid, found a wire unplugged.  Now it starts.....woooohooooo.   😁   Going to rake and smooth the garden!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule said:


> Good morning y’all, coffee is ready, oatmeal for breakfast. We got a lot done in the garden the past two days, today I plant!
> 
> @Jesusfreak101 since his grand parents want y’all to fix up that mobile home, why not buy land from them?


unforantly they refuse to sale any land we asked and offered before.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

darn two of the goslings dont want the moms the moms wanted them but nooo dang things imprinted on us.... oh well need to get a heat lamp and brooder set up now.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> School is DONE! Even the grading! Put it away until August when I need to restart. Now we can focus on summery things, working in the garden, working horses, cleaning up paddocks, and all the practices the kids have. DD1 had a great game last night! I like the coach and she's doing a great job with the girls, letting them try different positions and making sure they are learning.
> We got all the horses out on pasture for a bit, will let them all have 20-30 minutes again this morning. We have 4H and a high school graduation open house. Then over to the farm to finish seeding the fields. Might get to go trail riding tomorrow.


Ha!

I procrastinated...  and made kids pick up trash and set up the greenhouse and garden...

They have all samples done... but I need to take photos of them doing PE.

Kid 3 has to remember to get his boss to fill in his work study paper today.

Then...   I will force myself to file it all Sunday afternoon. 

Some of my kids though.....  will be stuck with summer school....  they didn't finish all that I wanted.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> FIXED IT!!!!!!!   Yes, when preparing to remove solenoid, found a wire unplugged.  Now it starts.....woooohooooo.   😁   Going to rake and smooth the garden!


I love easy fixes!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> darn two of the goslings dont want the moms the moms wanted them but nooo dang things imprinted on us.... oh well need to get a heat lamp and brooder set up now.


Dang...  so much work for you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thankfully we had everything on hand. two are with mom and four are in the brooder.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> darn two of the goslings dont want the moms the moms wanted them but nooo dang things imprinted on us.... oh well need to get a heat lamp and brooder set up now.


Haha you are Mother Goose!!


----------



## Baymule

Taking a quick break. Got home made pimento cheese on crackers and leftover coffee with sugar, cream and ice. Then back to the garden!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got the pasture/fields all planted. And the farm yard mowed. Could have slept in but I couldn't. Feeling kind of crummy, not sure that we'll go trail riding because of it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same today as yesterday.....coolish, getting warmer, dry, need rain....work garden!   This time of year, gardens are taking a lot of our time.   Some are a month in, some just starting and some still hoping.   I love spring!    

@promiseacres hope you feel better....may just need a day off.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA, hope you get to feeling better. You did get a lot done yesterday and that’s a good thing.

I slept late, but I woke up at 1:30 AM and didn’t sleep good after that.

Back to the garden today, got to cut through cardboard to plant two more rows of beans. It’s time consuming. I hope we can get that done and go blackberry picking. The coming rain all week will beat the berries off, so if we don’t go pick today, there probably won’t be any more. Tempted to just go berry picking, but the garden calls.


----------



## messybun

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning y'all. Thanks for the coffee, I am about to head over to help at the show! Oh and I forgot to mention it, but I do have a school dance tonight. Obviously my lamb show is my priority, and lambs show last today, but it would be fun to go have an exciting night with friends.


How did it go? Congrats on last tests too, those are so thrilling to finish!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Storming all week I am afraid... Chickens aren't going to be happy. Dogs are pissed. Speaking of coffee, has anyone ever made cold brew with a french press? we tried an it tasted awful. If so any tips?


----------



## promiseacres

Finally feeling better this morning. Stayed home and rested. DH worked on a garden tractor and started cleaning up a horse pen. We need to get ahead of those....  I did assist a bit by driving the wagon with the garden tractor. He tilled the garden too, so need to get planning on that. Probably a day today to plan and clean the house up as it will probably rain most the day. DD1 has a softball game this evening... we'll see if it happens with the chance of rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunny and getting very warm today...mid to upper 80s all week.  No rain now or predicted!  We really need rain!!  I rarely have to say that but, it's so true now.  Grasses are drying up.

I suspect haying will be in full forward on my road this week.  It was ready last, even topping but rain threatened.    Not now!  So expect that to happen.  I will need to buy if these pastures don't get rain.      Know a good rain dance????🤪

Need to get chores finished and head to work.   Nearby store and short day.  😁


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres im glad you are feeling better, it’s no fun getting sick, especially with as much to do as you have.
It’s not raining at this very moment, but rumbles of thunder and the newscaster says the bottom is to fall out soon, probably before I finish my cup of coffee. I’m not going out in a downpour to do chores, so animals will have to wait. It is supposed to blow through by noon. Tomorrow morning will be cloudy, storms in the afternoon and/or evening.

I have three 10 pound bags of chicken leg quarters in the freezer, I’ll get them out and can them tomorrow or Wednesday for the dogs. I need the freezer room. Have some chicken bones from skinless boneless breast to simmer and can broth too. I’ll get all this done this week, then hit the garden again next week.

@Ceciliasflock I’ve never had a French press coffee pot, mine is old fashioned drip. Actually for me, percolators make the best coffee. But for the very best, boiled coffee in a pot over a camp fire is the best of the best. Settle the grounds with an eggshell or chunk of ice.  Last time I had coffee boiled over a fire was after a hurricane, at our old house in Livington, no power for weeks, house full of people we sheltered, I was spending nights at church or an elementary school where people were sheltered. I’d come home at 5 AM to get a little sleep. I woke up to the glorious smell of boiling coffee, followed my nose to the back yard and was handed a steaming cup of only lightly gritty with grounds in the bottom. Delicious. Best. Coffee. Ever.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well morning all got the check in from the goat auction. 
They did really well. still emotion aboutit but life goes on. more things have come up might do some minor repairs to house just to get by until next year when we should be able to move. dh talked to grandparents after years of asking us to put the trailer in our name they changed their minds surpise surpise oh well. we are both done going to keep current animals might add some meat chickens but that will be it for now.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Sorry the grandparents are changing their minds @Jesusfreak101 , but if the trailer is in such rough shape now would it travel to the new place in decent shape Once you find something? I hope you are able to get it fixed up enough for now and find a better place with a great house when you have more saved next year.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep....bad move on their part.   Spend NO MORE than just what you must...no new windows, etc.  Kill the bugs, caulk any leaks, etc.  Keep looking every week.  Not all landlords want the same move in requirements.   Get a bank to pre- qual a loan.  

If you pay rent now, ask THEM to do some repairs!   Family isn't always the best!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> @Ceciliasflock I’ve never had a French press coffee pot, mine is old fashioned drip. Actually for me, percolators make the best coffee. But for the very best, boiled coffee in a pot over a camp fire is the best of the best. Settle the grounds with an eggshell or chunk of ice. Last time I had coffee boiled over a fire was after a hurricane, at our old house in Livington, no power for weeks, house full of people we sheltered, I was spending nights at church or an elementary school where people were sheltered. I’d come home at 5 AM to get a little sleep. I woke up to the glorious smell of boiling coffee, followed my nose to the back yard and was handed a steaming cup of only lightly gritty with grounds in the bottom. Delicious. Best. Coffee. Ever


Interesting I honestly like hot coffee more but I just thought i would give it a shot. Never again...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

messybun said:


> How did it go? Congrats on last tests too, those are so thrilling to finish!


Thank you. The I had bigger expectations for the show, but the main reason for showing this time of year is just to get out in the ring.

Also little morning update from here, I was supposed to have an interview today, but after getting my second vaccine yesterday, I have been a bit knocked out. Hopefully I will be able to still work lambs today, and get stuff done around the house this afternoon.


----------



## Alaskan

Ceciliasflock said:


> Storming all week I am afraid... Chickens aren't going to be happy. Dogs are pissed. Speaking of coffee, has anyone ever made cold brew with a french press? we tried an it tasted awful. If so any tips?


We always use a French press... like the fact that it is so low tech and doesn't need electricity. 

But.. . We have never tried to cold brew in it.


----------



## Simpleterrier

U can cold brew in a quart jar and place in the fridge it's a smoother coffee


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. We are high and dry, crazy weather Is flooding places. Lake Charles, Louisiana got TWELVE INCHES. of rain yesterday. They are several hours to the southeast of us, and there is flooding in southeast Texas.

It will not rain today but will start back up this evening and pour down all night. The worst that can happen to us floodwise, is that the roads to town will go under water at creek crossings. We don’t need anything so we are good to sit right here until it all clears off.

I set out three 10 pound bags of chicken leg quarters last night, to get them out of the freezer. I’ll can them today, 3 batches, for the dogs. That will be 21 quart jars of chicken for BJ to dress up their dry dog food with. I need the freezer space. It will take all day.

I will get the first batch started, then run out and do chores. It is wet and squishy, the pigs are starting to stink, the sheep lot is developing odor and the meat chickens smell bad enough to make one swear off eating chicken. And the FLIES! ARRRGGHHH! At least the horses don’t stink.

I kept Ringo and his six ewes in the barn and lot the past two days on dry hay. They are grazing the grass in the yard, which is waterlogged from all the rain. Their poop went from dog logs to cow pies. LOL I’ll let them back out to graze today. Have to take down the bird feeder, Miranda makes a beeline for it and will knock it down. Have to close the porch door, the ewes will gallop up and down, getting into everything.
Canning day today!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all !

Hot and dry here.  If you like the beach, it's great.   😁   Locals are trying to get some time in before tourists wander in, Memorial Day weekend, to start the summer season.  I'm away from that.  Spent years doing it waaay back.  No more.  

Stayed home yesterday, made a four day weekend.   Now I absolutely must go to work to get jobs done.     Not excited.  But I did get more done in garden, then rested.  I need to get a weaning field worked for these goat kids!   That's gotta happen!!!  Of course, I then need to add milking to my days....🤔. Wonder how.  Cut back on jobs!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks! @Baymule
Got groceries yesterday morning, then evaluated and tattooed bunnies. Have a pick up arranged for a couple of polish this evening. I need to get back outside, and clean those bunny cages. We have speech then sb practice for DD1, DH and DS have 4h tractor driving. 
So very glad school is finished. DD1 needs to ride too, that might have to wait though.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. We missed out on a lot of the rain predicted but when planting the tomato's yesterday it was more push the soup over and drop it in before it fell in. No real digging.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all lots of rain predicted for us. Got some last night kept me up all the wind that came with it sounded like it was breaking things. Working on cleaning house and packing some more. oh and on of the pigs got bred yesterday so much for her being pregnant hoping she is now.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Still raining.  I hate rain... these poor chickens are miserable. On a happier note, since elevating the chicken water, there has been zero issues with dirty water and I only have to change like every 3 days! had a hot coffee this morning. Much better! these poor puppies didn't even want to go for a walk today. The wife is crying, things aren't going well. BUT It's nothing I did this time. phew!

Edit: any tips to cheer her up are much welcome.


----------



## Baymule

An indoor picnic? Supper on a blanket on the floor? A red t-shirt in the middle for a fake campfire .


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> An indoor picnic? Supper on a blanket on the floor? A red t-shirt in the middle for a fake campfire .


That's freaking adorable. this and the brownies you suggested just might do the trick! Wish I could comfort her...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got things done yesterday. Today we are planting the garden, plus we need to get the fence back up to keep out the rabbits and dogs... DH is going to cut hay tonight or tomorrow... not all just a couple of the smaller areas. It's light with the cold but has gone too seed already. At some point I need to try and get the last of the  2020 hay moved also.


----------



## Baymule

I turned off canner yesterday at 5 PM. It rained buckets last night, haven’t checked rain gauge yet. News showing some county roads washed out, will rain again this evening. 
Thanks for the coffee, it’s needed this morning! I’ll do chores in a little while.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Just had our coffee and tended critters. Hoping we get a bit of rain for the garden, considering we are about to hit 90s soon. How’s it going everyone else’s way?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

HomesteaderWife said:


> Just had our coffee and tended critters. Hoping we get a bit of rain for the garden, considering we are about to hit 90s soon. How’s it going everyone else’s way?


too much rain for comfort over here. mosquitoes are back... pray for us. Gianna is still having a hard time but it will get better.

Edit: doctor today, tears tomorrow.


----------



## CLSranch

Still doing the coffee and critters here. Headed for a viewing today, funeral tomorrow a state over. But all is well in this household. It seems the only time we see family is at a funeral.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny and warming.  Got to go check some cattle and take more mineral - hi mag - since they are out on grass.  Then to the other house to get stuff.
Heard a snippet on our weather report that East Texas is looking at more rain, 100 year thing.  Wow... Record cold and snow to record rain in less than 4 months.... 
We could use some rain.  Didn't get any in the "possible showers" we haven't had the last couple days.  None now until next week and temps supposed to hit 90....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> Sunny and warming.  Got to go check some cattle and take more mineral - hi mag - since they are out on grass.  Then to the other house to get stuff.
> Heard a snippet on our weather report that East Texas is looking at more rain, 100 year thing.  Wow... Record cold and snow to record rain in less than 4 months....
> We could use some rain.  Didn't get any in the "possible showers" we haven't had the last couple days.  None now until next week and temps supposed to hit 90....


Yeah I heard ya'll really need some rain.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll send y’all a fruit jar full of fresh rain. Plant it in the garden and it will grow a rain tree!


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Still doing the coffee and critters here. Headed for a viewing today, funeral tomorrow a state over. But all is well in this household. It seems the only time we see family is at a funeral.


Actually, that is why I like funerals....  I like seeing all the family.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Alaskan sad how that is, isn't it? We only see family when someone dies... but I get it too. We don't see much of our family other than virtually on FB.  Just not enough hours... and the drama.

So got the garden planted yesterday. Might get some more beans, need to think about potatoes... but plenty of space for pumpkins and gourds this year. Kid's did most of the planting this year... I just laid out the rows. Letting them sleep in this morning. Another late night last night, tball practice then worked on getting the hay mower ready to go.  Horses are up to a couple hours of grazing. Trying to talk Mom into taking hers to her sisters... she's got extra pasture... at least for the summer would be a nice break, especially since my pastures won't last with having too many. 


Here you can see without the weeds I KNOW will try to take over within a few weeks. 
 DH will mow tonight, we can't bale until Sunday/Monday but "should" have good weather. This morning is riding lesson then a SB game tonight. DS will go out with DH to assist with hay mowing. Only doing about 1/2 this week, then hopefully the other half next week.


----------



## Baymule

More drizzle rain this morning. Won’t be doing much outside. I need to get more planted in the garden. Drinking first cup of coffee, I need a nice day to go riding. Maybe this weekend,  I’m getting tired of all this rain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another "ditto" day.  Nice cool start, then to hot, no rain.   The no rain part is bad right now.  Earlier we were getting rain almost every day, now zero.   And news last night showed heavy flooding in TX.  Real shame things can't smooth out more. 

I'll be watering dirt and seeds today.....will hit garden hard again this weekend for more planting.    I still need to grow things.  We will all suffer through, as well as we can.    No rain predicted for at least a week.    Just hot temps.  Not a good combo.

Otherwise, l have 4 eggs still in bator....either cooked or will hatch any day, per candling.   Saturday will toss if not pipped.   The seven chicks inside are going outside then.  Momma hen and her big hatch are doing well.  I now have 3 broodies setting nests.   I see a couple butcher days this Fall....🤪   Starting to get myself ready for the chore!   At least I DO have a secure pen with shelter for grow out.   But we can only hope those boys going there will be quiet!!   Big difference in meat birds and heritage grow out....those fat meat birds aren't into crow age.  

Still 2 goats holding kids hostage....can't go much longer.    Next week is wean week, so begin to milk week.  BUSY!   I have found that my kids have made their own creep feed situation.    They come through the pole gate into backyard....happily eat grass and feed.   It will make weaning easier.  Then to auction about early Aug.

Time to refill cup, go to work.    Enjoy your day guys!


----------



## farmerjan

Already 60 out, sunny.  Going to get up in the 80's then looking at possible low 90's over the weekend.  No rain in sight here either.  I'm with you @Mini Horses , would be nice to spread the weather out a little better.  

Mowing the yard and moving some stuff from the other house again today.


----------



## Baymule

News just put up a list of road closures in our area, two in my county. One of those roads washed out, the pavement collapsed. Need to mow, but it’s too wet plus I don’t care anyway. I’ll turn the sheep out again. The sheep are going to hate me when we do mow and knock everything down. They will have to dry lot until the grass grows again. Need to clean out the sheep barn too, but the front part of the lot is not under roof so it’s wet and squishy. Will have to wait for it to dry. The roof is low anyway because it’s extended off the roof of a portable building. During the record breaking freezing weather we had, with 17 new lambs, I threw down lots of hay for them to snuggle in and it’s over a foot deep now. Oh well, the sheep are building Fertlizer for the pastures. LOL 

I’m tired of rain. I have clothing draped over barstools and chairs to dry. I had put up my Carhart overalls and got them back out to go feed in the rain. At least this morning it’s just a drizzle. Have I mentioned I’m tired of rain?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

YAAYYYY no more rain!! so happy, the pasture was a swamp. I need more coffee creamer, it just isn't the same without it.


----------



## Baymule

I got rained on, took off wet clothes and running washing machine. Ringo and his girls are grazing the yard.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

got most of the cleaning done last night. need to send pictures of pigs tp a guy who interested in them. need post chickens for sale and work on catching the geese and ducks a taking them to my friends. will probably take the calf to auction. will be packing some more today hopefully wo get further. dh and i are over alot of things right now. looking in to get a large rv and doing that for awhile then buying land and building or ect. later after we have the money.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> got most of the cleaning done last night. need to send pictures of pigs tp a guy who interested in them. need post chickens for sale and work on catching the geese and ducks a taking them to my friends. will probably take the calf to auction. will be packing some more today hopefully wo get further. dh and i are over alot of things right now. looking in to get a large rv and doing that for awhile then buying land and building or ect. later after we have the money.


Sorry to read your post.  Sounds like things are continuing to go down hill.  I wish we were closer, I would gladly take your calf and keep her for you or buy her or something.  
Time to get away from the toxic situation.  For yours and your families sake.     

With the country opening up again, it might be fun to be more mobile for a bit.  Your DH will have to deal with his business, but with home schooling you have more flexibility for some things.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> got most of the cleaning done last night. need to send pictures of pigs tp a guy who interested in them. need post chickens for sale and work on catching the geese and ducks a taking them to my friends. will probably take the calf to auction. will be packing some more today hopefully wo get further. dh and i are over alot of things right now. looking in to get a large rv and doing that for awhile then buying land and building or ect. later after we have the money.


I know your husband does transportation for a living, does he have the ability to move shipping containers? We were able to get a 40' shipping container and spent a few weeks making it into a living space, with a mini split ac/heat combo. I think all together it was just a couple grand. Dunno if that would be feasible for your situation though.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> got most of the cleaning done last night. need to send pictures of pigs tp a guy who interested in them. need post chickens for sale and work on catching the geese and ducks a taking them to my friends. will probably take the calf to auction. will be packing some more today hopefully wo get further. dh and i are over alot of things right now. looking in to get a large rv and doing that for awhile then buying land and building or ect. later after we have the money.


I’m sad to read this. It must be getting too bad to stay there. I’m so sorry. An RV might be the answer right now.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Sometimes bad times are just a route to something a whole lot nicer, but most times you won't know what until you get there.  Things will get better!

Right after the big pandemic in 1918 we had the roaring 20's, I'm kinda expecting the same thing to happen again so there will be all sorts of changes going on, maybe being mobile will be a really good thing?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Still rainy here. Spotty showers, cloudy, mist, hot and humid. Not raining now, just wet.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule
Did I tell you it was over 80 degrees yesterday???? Over night it stayed above 60... we had to turn on the AC. I guess Spring is done. It never last long enough. Today high is 84 degrees. Might find the sprinkler for the garden. Kids made up the ice bottles for the rabbits. DD had a good ride yesterday morning and her team won another game last night. DH and DS got the hay down, about 5 acres this week. Will bale Sunday, Monday??
 Got plenty to do... probably should move 2020 hay, plant potatoes, need to get groceries soon. Feed should be in this afternoon, though might just get it tomorrow as we need to go that way for DH grandparent's 60 anniversary celebration. Kids have dog agility practice tonight and DH will ted the hay.


----------



## Mini Horses

Aaahhhh, welcome coffee!!

Same ole, same ole....even work today.  Same reset, different store.   😁 

Just checked bator, one egg pipping!    Maybe I didn't hard boil them after all.  🤔These eggs are green and have some thick shell.  All those that have the blue egg gene are that way, I've noticed over the years.   Harder to candle clearly in them.   Guess Sat won't be throw out day.  Think they heard me say that earlier this week???

Think I'll have some toast, another cuppa and get going.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Happy International Tea Day everyone!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I’m getting tired of all this rain.


At least you don't have to worry about living in mud.


----------



## Alaskan

Cold and rainy here..... again....


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> More drizzle rain this morning. Won’t be doing much outside. I need to get more planted in the garden. Drinking first cup of coffee, I need a nice day to go riding. Maybe this weekend,  I’m getting tired of all this rain.


Me too. There was a cyclone in Gujarat at it rained here for two days, more than a thousand kilometres away. And one of my buffalo decided it's monsoon and it's time to become hormonal. She came in estrus and I had to take her to the bull early in the morning yesterday. On the return journey she jumped into a pool and refused to come out. All the while I was soaking in the cold drizzle. After like 45 minutes I was able to coerce her out of the pond and by that time I was wet for like two hours. Today I have a terrible cough.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Bruce said:


> At least you don't have to worry about living in mud.


 
Talk to me about living in mud. Only consolation is that atleast my buffaloes enjoy it.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Niele da Kine said:


> Right after the big pandemic in 1918 we had the roaring 20's, I'm kinda expecting the same thing to happen again so there will be all sorts of changes going on, maybe being mobile will be a really good thing?


 And then there was ten years of economic depression, and then a world war. Things were even worse for rest of the world. British Empire started to crumble with the independence of Ireland. Civil unrest and famines in India, civil war and famines in China + Japanese invasion, famines in USSR and Stalin's purges, hyperinflation in Germany, Mussolini overthrowing democracy in Italy. 

There was a boom in USA mainly because the Republican President Harding and Coolidge followed a noninterventionist policy which created an economic bubble which finally burst in 1929. People blame it on President Hoover, who was very decent and humble guy. His father was a poor blacksmith who made farm implements. He toiled is way up the ladder. He became a successful businessman. He used his money to send food to Belgians who were suffering from war. Tough times. He was demonised by FDR and Democrats for political mileage. President Truman respected him greatly and he tried to rehabilitate him. 


Sorry for this rambling


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> And then there was ten years of economic depression, and then a world war. Things were even worse for rest of the world. British Empire started to crumble with the independence of Ireland. Civil unrest and famines in India, civil war and famines in China + Japanese invasion, famines in USSR and Stalin's purges, hyperinflation in Germany, Mussolini overthrowing democracy in Italy.
> 
> There was a boom in USA mainly because the Republican President Harding and Coolidge followed a noninterventionist policy which created an economic bubble which finally burst in 1929. People blame it on President Hoover, who was very decent and humble guy. His father was a poor blacksmith who made farm implements. He toiled is way up the ladder. He became a successful businessman. He used his money to send food to Belgians who were suffering from war. Tough times. He was demonised by FDR and Democrats for political mileage. President Truman respected him greatly and he tried to rehabilitate him.
> 
> 
> Sorry for this rambling



Not rambling at all. 
I’m sorry you have so much mud right now, but I imagine mud is better than drought for the Buffalo.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

finally have a minute. been a crazy day. yeah things really havent gotten better by any means. i am tired of the way his family acts towards the kids its one reason we dont go over there. and i am just done with it all at this point. going to start making dinner in a bit. first need to feed pigs and birds and collect eggs.  stella our dog had a vet appointment today as well, she very healthy no issues but now back on flea med and vaccines up to date incase we go anywhere its needed. along with heartworm preventitive.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> At least you don't have to worry about living in mud.


No, but the pig pen is getting sloppy and it smells. The pigs have a potty corner and normally it’s hard to even catch a whiff of odor. Now it positively stinks. The Cornish Cross chickens stink. The front part of the sheep barn that’s not under roof is squishy with wet hay and sheep poop, it stinks. And the Flies! The horrible FLIES! My animals almost NEVER stink! But they sure are stinkers now. At least the horses don’t stink.


----------



## Baymule

@River Buffaloes im sorry that you have a bad cough. With all the spices you have available I’m betting that some hot herbal teas would help. I love to grate fresh ginger and garlic into chicken broth when I have a sore throat. I hope you feel better soon.

Does Elderberry grow in India? I use it for flu and cold virus. It’s also a good preventative if taken daily. I make a syrup from the berries after simmering them with ginger and straining the seeds out. Then I mix in honey.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Cold and rainy here..... again....


It could be SNOW!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> It could be SNOW!


Bad words!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on! 
Got the last bit of hay moved... around 60 bales. There's still around 10 broken/too loose bales to move... was going to go over this morning but I did something to my hip yesterday loading. Will be taking Aleve again  so I better get something in my stomach.  Hurts dreadfully to bend over. I've iced several times. I already checked a friend is available for baling tomorrow thankfully! Spotty rain showers north of here, there was no rain in the forecast,   hopefully it doesn't get rained on. We won't have time to bale until tomorrow. Should be a fairly easy day, DH will be with when we pick up feed. He did suggest I plant potatoes this morning... we'll see I do have 3 helpers. I might make his rhubarb pie too or instead. Not sure.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh yes...those rascally sore backs.  Often just a wrong little twist when lifting that turns into real pain the next day.   Aleve and some local aspercreme usually makes me able to move enough to try and stretch it out.  Hope it eases up for you, PA.

Giving myself a day at home...well, after feed store run.   Have a short list of things to do here, before I explore the garden considerations...till, plant, possible mulches, etc.   Need to give that garden some time to have it growing.  Better get diesel for tractor while I'm out...will need to switch out disc with hog to cut a field...probably a tomorrow job.      the junk I'm cutting will dry well with our weather now....so do it!

Need to walk and check fences for field I want to use for the goat kid weaning...those little rascals are diligent about escape!     Pretty much all still set from last bunch...I think.   Hmmmm, better get the water tubs, feed troughs, hay, all ready.  Gonna be a busy time.   Will have to start to milk then, too.   This sure creates a lot of work.  Maybe I need to cut back numbers???🤔🙄🥴😢

My favorite doe is begging me to milk her.  Probably because I feed her while taking the milk.  Her kids just butt her!  What a choice.   😁


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses cant you separate the kids at night, milk in the mornings, like a cow and calf? Then if you can’t or don’t want to milk for some reason, you don’t have to.

@promiseacres im sorry about the sore back. You’d better take care of that, that’s an injury that can haunt you for life. I use Arnicare and Theraworx. Theraworx is instant relief from muscle cramps. Arnicare is for muscle soreness and pain, lasts 4 hours.

Thanks for the coffee. We need to butcher chickens, but rain is supposed to move in around noon. Tomorrow looks like the best day. Probable rain all week except Thursday. It’s ok for small outdoor things, just stop until rain is over. Kinda hard to run for cover leaving a couple of dead chickens on the table that are half plucked. Eh.

Maybe today we’ll go pick blackberries.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

raining day equals homemade playdough.


----------



## Mini Horses

And you, Bay, are explaining how to milk???  You who won't milk your sheep, to me who does milk goats??       Yeah, I know the drill...and you have learned enough to milk your sheep!!! 😁   Here's my hint...I pull the boys, leave the girls and they help milk, plus grow a little more.    Only have one with twin boys ready to wean...one more next month.  Everyone else has a doeling to stay on them and help me out.  Lucky me.


So doing errands this morn I made a huge acknowledgement. I am not safe to drive this time of year!!!   Yep...looking for patches of elder...eyes off road, unexpected slow downs, stops, turns....I Tell ya, I need a driver!     Then a way to remember new spots to check out for access, terrain, place to stop and park.  What a job.  But between my own growing patches and others within a couple miles,  I could supply several of us!  It's rampant around here.  Last year several places were picked, obviously, first time I've seen that.   Guess those pickers found out about the flu.  🤔

ETA.....watch your receipts...at TSC I grabbed 2 bags of feed, $12.79 on sign....same feed was $10.99 Dec 1....anyhow, paid, loaded truck and checked my receipt.  It had scanned at $14.69!!!!!   Dontcha know I went right back inside for a refund.       We need to watch out for ourselves because the computers don't.


----------



## Baymule

I’m real good at giving out milking advice don’t’cha know! Hahaha

@Jesusfreak101 i used to make play dough with my kids. What fun! Your kids are having a ball.


----------



## Baymule

We did go pick blackberries. Probably the last of them, I got lots of berries now! Durn weather liar—it ain’t rained yet! I could’ve had some dead chickens on ice by now! Oh well, there’s always tomorrow.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Coffee is good!  So's tea, too, this time of morning, who's fussy?  Blackberries sound tasty.  Can blackberry leaves be made into tea?  Would it be similar to tea type of tea (camellia sinensis)?  That gets young leaves which are harvested then wilted, squished, left to sit for awhile and then dried.  Somewhere there's a rooted cutting of blackberry, I'll try being nicer to that and planting it somewhere it can thrive and try making more tea.

I think today's project is landscaping.  After the terraces (parts of an old galvanized water tank) are set into the hillside, then some sort of hedge and/or low fence should go along the edge.  Also have some sort of fence to be put in at the bottom.  Fortunately, it's a small yard, but it is on a hillside.   Not sure what to plant for the hedges.  Roses?  Blackberry?  Mamaki?  Lilikoi on a fence?  Although lima beans would cover the fence faster and last for three or four years while whatever else was growing.  Well, gotta set the tin in the ground first.  Off to dig in the dirt.


----------



## Baymule

@Niele da Kine blackberry leaves are very good for rabbits. If rabbits scour, blackberry leaves will stop the scours.
Never tried blackberry leaves for tea, I’ll have to do that.

Lima bean vines last 3 or 4 YEARS?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, didn't mean to not really be on all week. Just wanted to say that I am still here, and I have nothing to report


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Had a nice family visit yesterday.  Church then baling today.


----------



## Baymule

slaughtering chickens today.   Then it will take a couple days to get them cut up and vacuum sealed. It’s supposed to be rainy the rest of the week, clear today, but cloudy.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Fresh coffee on. The light showers are continuing on and off. We had 3 1/2" from Wed to Sat when I dumped the rain gage. Stayed an extra night (Thur) after the funeral to see some cousins on the way home, that was nice but $82 that won't happen often.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast but, not rain clouds.   Oh, well.  Seeds I put out got watered nicely.  They say 90 later today.  Way over aver norm.    They roll baled hay across street yesterday.

Moved my 7 chicks to a large pen, out of house.   Now have this one day old and hope 2 more eggs hatch, so not just one to deal.   🤔   Momma hen doing great.   Might have to go buy a few day olds and have a broody "be a mom" with this single and them.

Coffee time over.   Going for diesel so I can bushhog a field.  Talked with dealer yesterday about a PTO tiller.  He says I can use a 5 ft on mine and, it's better than 4ft as it will cover tire tracks!  Good to know.  Plus his prices are about $500 less than a lot of those I've checked.   Save up!  Plus I'll sell my mower pull one, to help.  That's not a this year buy.  

Need to get out there before the heat hits, cause then it will be inside time!


----------



## farmerjan

Hazy out with some sun coming through.  Supposed to be like that most of the day, more clouds coming in and now up to 50% chance rain tomorrow afternoon.  Will welcome it as we are dry.  Going to run the water on the trees today regardless. 
Ate a bowl of cereal, took allergy pills and some for the knees since they are very sore and tender this morning.  Already close to 70 out.  
Like @Mini Horses  time to get out, and "doing",  and get down the hill to finish up the freezers, then will spend some time inside here too doing stuff.  Hoping that a good break inbetween will allow me to go back down and do more this afternoon.  Hoping the aching will ease up shortly....


----------



## CLSranch

Bad news today. I just got back in from carrying off the new foal I've been waiting for. It was still born. I checked her bag last night and it didn't look ready. Maybe to much fescue.??? Walked very near it twice taking care of chickens and didn't see it. I noticed her after feeding the other horses and just wanted to look at her bag. I took off hoping to find him laying down and cleaned up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just so very sorry.   Yes, fescue can cause not only problems for mare but, the foal.  As you probably know, over gestation, no milk, problems birthing...foals usually have liver damage, if alive when born, more problems, dummy foals.   I know the heartbreak!  BTDT.....mini mares.  2 c-sections in a week, 8 lost foals.    I can't send enough hugs to heal the hurt...but     😪


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry to hear that.  All that @Mini Horses says is true and goes for cattle too.  We see more abortions with fescue and late breed backs though because of the cattle being on more hay in late gestation;  they are getting bred during the summer months and so early term abortions....
We really do not like fescue here.  Plain old pasture grass and not anything special is much preferred here.  Anything but fescue for me.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry. That is a heartbreak and hide disappointment. Wait so long, then nothing. Sure sorry. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Baymule

We have 15 chickens on ice. We came in at 3:00, got started at 10 this morning. BJ is knocked out in his recliner. I used this morning’s leftover coffee with lots of sugar, cream and ice. Sure makes a great afternoon pick me up, I sure need it. Still gotta go back out and do chores, before I shower and clean up. I’m a blood splattered mess. LOL Tomorrow I’ll be cutting up chickens.
Supper is the chuck roast I put in the crock pot this morning with a packet of dry onion soup mix and a quart of chicken broth.  Maybe some masked potatoes too.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule Great job!!!  15 is a lot of bloody mess... 

My last 3 eggs hatched.   7 others in larger cage, outside.  Now these tiny ones.  🥴 Hen with a doz chicks doing great!   Another has obviously made a hidden nest in a trailer, now setting.  Whatever! .  Will be her job, not mine.

Today, work.  Early start so finish coffee and go.

TV on for weather....73 today, 91 yesterday....and heard a livestock truck turned over.  About 165 pigs going to processor, Smithfield foods.   Only 30 miles from me.  Bet that's a busy accident site.  The trailers are double deckers.  Smithfield has a response team on site to contain and reload.


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on all the chicks and broody hens @Mini Horses With all those chicks, you will either be selling them or later, having a rooster roundup and sending them to freezer camp.
Poor pigs! Truck turned over, that’s bad.

On first cup of coffee. I got a lot of chickens to cut up!

Everybody have a good day!


----------



## promiseacres

Another warm sunny day. Hay is put up, just 40 bales but was under 4 acres. Will cut more on Friday? Today I need to get groceries, get a garden cart brought from the farm and mow the yard. Soft ball game tonight.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good morning y'all!!! How are you? How was your weekend?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

good morning going to be anpther day of cleaning, packing, school. tilled the garden thia weekend and planted some more seeds will see how they do. the coop just about finished dh finally got a day off and was able to work on it some. i got a piece of wire in my foot the other day and dh had to lance it last night hoping it heals now and we dont have to do that again.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I need pine pellets on everything. This rain is killing me, its humid and gross and sticky . Hoping bythis time next week I am prego! AIed on monday, everything is moving so fast... Gianna seems better today, I think she is just happy for me... Anyone have extra pine pellets to share


----------



## River Buffaloes

messybun said:


> Not rambling at all.
> I’m sorry you have so much mud right now, but I imagine mud is better than drought for the Buffalo.


True, we are located on the foothills of the Himalayas and floods are more of a concern than droughts. Today a cyclone has landed on the East coast we are going to receive another round of pre monsoon rains tomorrow or day after tomorrow. You won't believe me, but incessant rains may give you depression.


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> True, we are located on the foothills of the Himalayas and floods are more of a concern than droughts. Today a cyclone has landed on the East coast we are going to receive another round of pre monsoon rains tomorrow or day after tomorrow. You won't believe me, but incessant rains may give you depression.View attachment 85308


Oh wow. I’ve heard that the foothills are absolutely beautiful!
I do believe you! I’m on the east coast of the USA, pretty much December through February or March is just rain. All of hurricane season is pretty much outer bands of hurricanes(heavy rain) or hurricanes themselves; and storms whenever there isn’t a hurricane. Hurricane season is starting earlier and earlier too. Basically we get a lot. Long winded way of saying I stand with you on the rained out depression! But it sure does make things grow, and for that I’m grateful!


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> True, we are located on the foothills of the Himalayas and floods are more of a concern than droughts. Today a cyclone has landed on the East coast we are going to receive another round of pre monsoon rains tomorrow or day after tomorrow. You won't believe me, but incessant rains may give you depression.View attachment 85308


Excuse my ignorance, is that Celsius or farenheit?


----------



## River Buffaloes

messybun said:


> Oh wow. I’ve heard that the foothills are absolutely beautiful!
> I do believe you! I’m on the east coast of the USA, pretty much December through February or March is just rain. All of hurricane season is pretty much outer bands of hurricanes(heavy rain) or hurricanes themselves; and storms whenever there isn’t a hurricane. Hurricane season is starting earlier and earlier too. Basically we get a lot. Long winded way of saying I stand with you on the rained out depression! But it sure does make things grow, and for that I’m grateful!



 On a clear day you can see Himalayas, but that doesn't make life any easier. It's hot and dry during summer, hot and humid during monsoon and cool and dry during winters. 

All the rain that falls on Himalayas bring floods every year and during excess monsoons like the last one the floods can be bad. This photo was taken in a nearby vill by a local


 journalist last year that made circles around the world. You can see Himalayas. ￼


----------



## River Buffaloes

messybun said:


> Excuse my ignorance, is that Celsius or farenheit?


All are in celcius, I couldn't get my head around the 'freedom standard'.


----------



## Alaskan

Lack of sun always gets me down.

So I hear you on the rain = depression. 


Right now we are sunny. 

I am very excited. 

Second sunny day in a row!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I was going to say it didn’t rain today, but as I went out to feed this evening, it came several showers.
I got 10 chickens cut and parted out, vacuum sealed and in the freezer. 5 more on ice, I’ll do them tomorrow. Tired.

@River Buffaloes that is a spectacular view. Got any pictures of your village?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on!  Got the mowing done yesterday and groceries. Today I have a chiropractic appt. And dd1 has another game. Need to clean rabbit cages. 
 They won last night again doing very well. DD1 was awarded the game ball she got a double and 2 RBI. She's a bit frustrated that she hasn't gotten to home plate yet but she always gets RBI's.  Love watching her play.


----------



## Baymule

My husband woke me up a few minutes ago. Got my coffee, waking up to sore screaming muscles. My lower back hurts from being bent over the kitchen counter and sink. 5 more chickens to do today. Think I’ll put 2 up whole. Daughter and the 3 girls will be here Monday to stay a few days, so one of those days we will have a roasted chicken. LOL I’ll send what I do today home with them, except fro the drumsticks and back pieces. They don’t like those. The 10 I did yesterday are presold.

BJ said he’ll take me out eat at a Mexican restaurant we haven’t been to, in Tyler, this afternoon. We like to go out to eat in late afternoon so we can skip the crowds of people in the evenings.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the coffee. Going to head out to the barn for the day in a bit, got sheep to walk and wash, and a meat bird pen to get set up. Probably going to work with my boy today too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Worked a long day and resting.     Short day tomorrow.    Still hot, sunny, no rain.  But, cukes broke ground, squash has made cracks, so should be up tomorrow and next.  Beans?   Soon?  Waiting on some flowers, melons, eggplant....will happen soon since I'm watering.  Gardening this weekend.   Slow but sure.🙂


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. I have an ice chest of Bud Light since I don't drink coffee in the evenings unless it's real cold and I have to be somewhere. 
  Thanks to all the condolences about the foal. I'm not a person to get emotional. But it still sucks even though it wasn't an intentional breeding. I did bring her somewhere else before the stud jumped the fence. She is about 10 now and I've never breed her so I was very interested in what would turn up. She is a good mare.


Jesusfreak101 said:


> i got a piece of wire in my foot the other day and dh had to lance it last night hoping it heals now and we dont have to do that again.


Odd thing. If it gets infected or simply doesn't heal right try putting "Raw" honey on it then a Bandaid. Someone posted the other week they threw away some honey because it made them sneeze. I thought OH no don't do that. But after 4 years of researching bee's I may be a little more likely to look at them for a natural use then something else.

 A few years ago a neighbors kid had a hole in his leg that wouldn't heal after a few weeks. I suggested that they try honey. They thought it was odd but tried it and it was almost healed in a week.


promiseacres said:


> DD1 was awarded the game ball she got a double and 2 RBI. She's a bit frustrated that she hasn't gotten to home plate yet but she always gets RBI's. Love watching her play.


  An RBI or making it to base. A score is a score.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Rainy this morning. Which is great as we need it. Need to get chores started. Have a dental appt, good day for it.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. PA I hope you have a good day,  I’m glad you are getting some rain. Looks like we will get some sunshine today! 
We are tired and have no plans for much of anything today. Tomorrow a customer is picking up her 10 chickens, all cut, vacuum sealed and frozen. After she leaves, we will slaughter 10 more and pack on ice for processing. Have 10 more sold, so want to get those out of the way. DD and the 3 granddaughters are coming Monday evening to stay through Friday. We will resume chicken slaughtering after that. The rest will be for ours and DDs freezer.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> I was going to say it didn’t rain today, but as I went out to feed this evening, it came several showers.
> I got 10 chickens cut and parted out, vacuum sealed and in the freezer. 5 more on ice, I’ll do them tomorrow. Tired.
> 
> @River Buffaloes that is a spectacular view. Got any pictures of your village?



I have got some pictures of my village, but not the scenery. My photography skills are poor. 

Moving on we are having another tropical cyclone and it's raining since yesterday and it is going to rain for like 5 days.

The monsoon rains typically arrive here in mid June (10-15 June), but we have received quite a bit of rain during what is supposed to be dry months. May is should be very hot and very dry, but it's rather warm and wet. Now if the land is already saturated with water how is it going to absorb the monsoon rains? If this monsoon turns out strong, then we are in trouble.


----------



## River Buffaloes

In the forecast it's saying light rain, but it's not at all light, it's not like drizzle, it rains ropes. When the drops fall on your skin you can feel it's force.  If this is light rain, God knows what heavy rain is.


----------



## Alaskan

River Buffaloes said:


> In the forecast it's saying light rain, but it's not at all light, it's not like drizzle, it rains ropes. When the drops fall on your skin you can feel it's force.  If this is light rain, God knows what heavy rain is.
> View attachment 85358View attachment 85359


Wow...  great description of the rain. 

Up here we almost always get drizzle, mist...  light gentle stuff.

Back when I lived in Texas we would on occasion get rain so hard it was like buckets of water being poured on your head.


----------



## Baymule

I have 11 pints of pinto beans in the pressure canner. They were dry beans, part of my prepper stores. I already used up the rice. I’m slowly replacing the rice. After I use up all the beans, we’ll go to Sams and get two 25 pound bags and I’ll vacuum seal them in buckets again. These I’m canning now are 10 years old. I also have wheat berries stored and 25 pounds of sugar in buckets. Plus I have all kinds of home canned goods in jars, from the garden. I try to keep a 1-2 year supply. Covid lock down last year didn’t cause us any hardship. We gave away vegetables and purple hull peas to other people.

Don’t know why I rambled off on prepping and preparedness, guess because I’m using up stored stuff so I can refresh my supply.

Anybody else keep back dry goods just because? I’m not preparing for the end of the world scenario but for bumps in life. We don’t have too many bumps anymore but we have been without work before and used up groceries in the pantry and freezer. It sure helped.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I have 11 pints of pinto beans in the pressure canner. They were dry beans, part of my prepper stores. I already used up the rice. I’m slowly replacing the rice. After I use up all the beans, we’ll go to Sams and get two 25 pound bags and I’ll vacuum seal them in buckets again. These I’m canning now are 10 years old. I also have wheat berries stored and 25 pounds of sugar in buckets. Plus I have all kinds of home canned goods in jars, from the garden. I try to keep a 1-2 year supply. Covid lock down last year didn’t cause us any hardship. We gave away vegetables and purple hull peas to other people.
> 
> Don’t know why I rambled off on prepping and preparedness, guess because I’m using up stored stuff so I can refresh my supply.
> 
> Anybody else keep back dry goods just because? I’m not preparing for the end of the world scenario but for bumps in life. We don’t have too many bumps anymore but we have been without work before and used up groceries in the pantry and freezer. It sure helped.


We have a bunch in the freezers and pantry... but with a family of 7... we go through food fast.

So, our big "prepper" stuff is knowledge and gear.  

In other words...  we can forage well,  and have all supplies for hunting of all kinds.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi all, thank you for the coffee. I just got home from a longish shift at work, while I was at work my meat birds showed up, so it looks like I will be figuring out things with them this afternoon. Still got lambs to work, and my boy to ride. Should be a fun afternoon.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Just wanted to say that I am still here, and I have nothing to report


That is the important part!



River Buffaloes said:


> You won't believe me, but incessant rains may give you depression.


I think we can all believe it.



River Buffaloes said:


> All are in celcius, I couldn't get my head around the 'freedom standard'.


Most of the world can't but that is our loss due to our inability and unwillingness to convert to metric. That was supposed to happen back when I was in high school some 50 years ago. I have no doubt I'll die in many years and it still won't have happened.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. I've been a little busy, but stopping in anyway.


Baymule said:


> Anybody else keep back dry goods just because? I’m not preparing for the end of the world scenario but for bumps in life. We don’t have too many bumps anymore but we have been without work before and used up groceries in the pantry and freezer. It sure helped.


I always believe in staying stocked up for at least a few weeks of food and months of canned, (store bought or home canning) and other dry goods. I hate coming home off the road and emptying my trailer to stock the house. Just so I have to restock after being out of work and out of money on my way to the next job. Had to pull vegetable oil out of the camper Sun for some calf frys.


----------



## Mini Horses

Being stocked is smartly prepared....especially food.   I love being able to raise and preserve much of my own food!  Honestly, I could go for a long time before needing a grocery store, and not suffer.   😁


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s going to storm and rain again tonight. We actually had a couple of days without rain and here it comes again.
We are going to slaughter chickens again today. Our goal is 12. Then there will be 21 left. 10 more are sold, so 23 plus 5 already in the freezer, so 28 to split between us and DD’s family.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks! @Baymule 

Need to get moving as DD1 has a riding lesson this morning. Then dog practice and SB practice. But am icing my back... it was adjusted Tuesday but have to go back today.... it was out that bad. I didn't need aleve though yesterday... today I'll probably take some. 

So yesterday was a "surprise" litter of VL... 2nd time mother who nested early on then ate her nest. She was due Monday, and was no longer nesting, though we didn't pull the box.  But had 8 kits on the wire....so when we found them 1 was on the floor, 3 in a cage of young VLs and 4 stuck behind a cage. UGH that was fun squeezing into a cage to work them into the cage. One is bruised up pretty bad as he was stuck under his siblings and wedged in the cage.  We made a nest for the doe, added the babies and she remembered what to do after that. Hopefully they'll survive. Amazed they were wiggly and squirmy when we found them, they dropped about 6'


----------



## Mini Horses

PA so glad you found those kits.  Hope all works out well!

Bay, only 28 for you and DD??  Sounds like you need another batch!  Maybe closer to Fall, while you into canning?  I mean, you could move their tractor each day on your way to the garden....to harvest and can those veggies... 🥴   yeah, there's time 

I'm looking at all these chicks, not fast growers like those CCX but free and cute.  Hens will be needed for new layers.  Roos will go to freezer camp around Thanksgiving.  The moms move them to new ground each day...helpful gals!     One day I'll go the CCX route for a few nice bakers.

Today is sunny and hot...hovering with hitting 90.   No rain.  Maybe Sat?  Needed!!!  I tried to dig with backhoe late yesterday and what a pain.  So dry, so deep, you couldn't get a scoop of dirt to pull out.  So dry it was hard and slippery.   We REALLY need rain!!  Bought hay, pastures are drying up.  Drought.   It's very concerning.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  in Texas is hogging all the rain!!!! When does that ever happen????   Guess everyone has their year.

We got that downpour the other day, 6/10ths which was very welcome.  About a 3 minute sprinkle yesterday that only got things wet on the top. Not much forecast for today but then over the weekend we should get some actual rain of 1/2 inch or more.  When I went to pick up those calves Tuesday, they hadn't gotten any of what we got the day before.  It is real dry down there and that is only an hour south.  Been spotty.... we got thunder yesterday and I thought maybe a good one but it didn't happen.  Not quite as hot today, this morning is a nice 64.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Would sure be nice if we could share rain like we would a cup of sugar!  Glad my well is so deep and into a strong aquifer.  Shallow wells around here are in trouble.

HOT out there.  Just filled troughs to overflow with cool water....my chickens love to stand in the puddles.   Goats were mostly outside laying last night as it was a touch cooler out there.  Turned their fan on in barn just before dark.  Guess they need to get used to it again.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for the coffee. Today is just another day in the barn. Got four lambs to walk and wash, meat birds to keep my eyes on, and my boy to ride.


----------



## Finnie

Been a while since I posted my daughter’s puppy’s photo. I’m kind of on a roll posting dog photos in different threads, so I’ll put Odin on here. He got neutered yesterday, and his face in this pic she sent me is just pitiful!


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. It’s going to storm and rain again tonight. We actually had a couple of days without rain and here it comes again.
> We are going to slaughter chickens again today. Our goal is 12. Then there will be 21 left. 10 more are sold, so 23 plus 5 already in the freezer, so 28 to split between us and DD’s family.



Here it's raining since day before yesterday and it may rain for a couple days. I don't like misplaced weather, I hate to tell you.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Customer came yesterday and picked up her 10 chickens. She helps her parents with their blueberry farm. The hard freeze we had in February ruined their early varieties harvest. Normally there are blueberries ready by Memorial Day weekend, but not this time. They won’t have blueberries ready until late June. The incessant rains and cool weather has slowed the later varieties. She and her 76 year old Dad planted 9 acres in various vegetables and many of those have failed or slowed in growth and production. It’s not just her, but everyone in east Texas. Farmers Markets are rather bare.

Going to cut and vacuum seal the 10 chickens we did yesterday. One lady wants one chicken, another wants 2, another wants 3 and another wants 4.

I really need a small slaughter house!

Stormed last night, heavy rain and thunder woke me up several times. Still raining but the heavy storms have gone south of us now.

Everybody have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Another ditto day.  Hot and dry!   So badly need rain....looks like it will come all around me this weekend, just not here????  Wait and see.  May win the lottery, too.  😁

First time in years I've needed hay this time of year, as pastures are drying up. 

Working jobs today.  Been busy and usually this is a slow time job wise.  Seems stores are doing a LOT of store remodelings.    They need to get done.  I need home time Jul and Aug.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just got your post, Bay.     Yes, there are/have been crop losses and delays here with weather.  Our current drought affects even more!    

Feed prices just keep skyrocketing!   Not gonna get better, either.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Customer came yesterday and picked up her 10 chickens. She helps her parents with their blueberry farm. The hard freeze we had in February ruined their early varieties harvest. Normally there are blueberries ready by Memorial Day weekend, but not this time. They won’t have blueberries ready until late June. The incessant rains and cool weather has slowed the later varieties. She and her 76 year old Dad planted 9 acres in various vegetables and many of those have failed or slowed in growth and production. It’s not just her, but everyone in east Texas. Farmers Markets are rather bare.
> 
> Going to cut and vacuum seal the 10 chickens we did yesterday. One lady wants one chicken, another wants 2, another wants 3 and another wants 4.
> 
> I really need a small slaughter house!
> 
> Stormed last night, heavy rain and thunder woke me up several times. Still raining but the heavy storms have gone south of us now.
> 
> Everybody have a great day!


Good morning folks.


 We are having a tough week ourselves. Forget about the market and produce, we all know the situation we are facing. The weather is giving no respite either. It's raining and raining and raining. The power is out since yesterday 2 PM, it's about 5 o'clock now. They tried giving electricity, but the cables have fallen because of wind. Someone's goat got electrocuted so they shut the electricity again.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule
We are finally getting rain. 1" so far.  Probably will have to wait to cut the hay.  Hopefully it dries by Monday... Tuesday I have to take in horses for measuring.  
Today just dog 4H. Show is in 2 weeks. Hubby is complaining about the amount of time softball is taking....  dd1 hasn't made tractor driving practice much but she's happy doing the softball. She's tiny so has issues with the safety seat switches in any case. 
Our pear tree lost it's pears again due late freezes this spring or early warm spells...


----------



## River Buffaloes

Mini Horses said:


> Another ditto day. Hot and dry! So badly need rain...




I am so ready to share some rain with you. Come with your ropes!!!


----------



## Baymule

@River Buffaloes bummer on no power. Any idea when power might come back on? Is this your gardening season?
We got one picking of the small red wild plums. I’m afraid the hard rains knocked off ripe ones last night. I’ll be busy all day, but maybe tomorrow we can go see if any are ready to pick. A late frost last year resulted in no wild plums. I make jam and it’s so good.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> @River Buffaloes bummer on no power. Any idea when power might come back on? Is this your gardening season?
> We got one picking of the small red wild plums. I’m afraid the hard rains knocked off ripe ones last night. I’ll be busy all day, but maybe tomorrow we can go see if any are ready to pick. A late frost last year resulted in no wild plums. I make jam and it’s so good.



The government electricians are here. We gave them tea and samosas, but we are waiting for the rain to stop.

Yes, this is our gardening season or rather orchard season. It's time for mangoes, litchi, guavas, jackfruit and bananas to ripe. Actually this is the high season.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy now and upper 60's.  We had sun at 7, clouds at 8, and sprinkles at 9.  Clouds and looks like some rain after noon time.  We are in the abnormally dry area, not quite drought.  But it is dry.  The .6 inch rain we had is so far soaked in as to almost to not have happened and some areas not far got very little.  Talked to the young fellow that helped us as a teen , and still does some stuff, yesterday afternoon he helped work cattle and preg checked last eve, and they only got about .1 inch that day.  He raked hay the next day because it did not get that wet.  Plus hay was a little thinner than normal so dried quickly the next day in the sun and heat. 

Going down to the rental to work some more.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all, drinking some coffee before we get started on house chores and school.  we been get alot of rain, i am thrilled i dont have to water the garden and normally i would. we got sun yesterday but it be the last day for awhile if the weather people are right. Dh is working tomorrow so had to move my ultrasound back till June 12th. slightly frustrated on that but oh well. i need dh to help with trimming pig hooves and finishing that coop need to get the chickens in it. kids had one of the two remaining bunnies escape and it was eating my sunflowers and corn.... we caught it this morning.  anyways nothing really new on anything.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Finally raining after 3 weeks of none. We seeded new lawn around addition and it is up moved calves out on pasture after fixing all the fence got a new larger fence charger today garden planted school for kids is done hay field next door is chest high working on fixing an old trailer and helping put in flower beds straw berry plants are full with green berries a few have turned red waiting on raspberries to come and ripen and wife will make raspberry jelly she takes the seeds out


----------



## Simpleterrier

They like to run some times tried the other day before fixing the fence and had to put them.back in barn after they ran threw


----------



## Baymule

Look at that grass! Wish I had grass like that!


----------



## Bruce

You would probably need something other than your beach sand soil.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

coffee ready, first one on here weird. anyways heading to dr today had a (according to the flyer) moderate reaction to tetnus vaçcine they gave me. Dr wanted to see me this morning first thing to take a look at it and possibly give a stronger antibotic he concerned the injection sight might have gotten infected.... not impressed and will not be getting any more vaccines ever again. According to the little flyer they gave me i got all but two of the symptoms of a allergic reaction. My friends gonna come watch the kids. todays plan is just to clean pack and school after i get back. dh is heading to work in a bit. the garden we planted is doing well expect i didnt plant greenbeans or peas like a dumby but thats okay. i can plant them later.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Jesusfreak101 
Slept in a bit. Rain finally stopped about 5 am DH said. Hopefully it's dry enough to cut the hay. Then it dries by Monday... lower temps though...last week 80s, 41 now, mid 60s the highs. Garden is growing well, hopefully these lower temps don't hurt the new plants. Will prep the camper, it hasn't been unwinterized yet. Pool needs opened too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain!  Overnight.  Not enough but, some.  About 1/2 inch. Radar shows more coming late day and into overnight. May get another inch. I'll take it!!! 50 to 75 miles out, getting 3" or so...what we need. Oh well. Looks like maybe more between Thur to Sat coming. Save the pastures! 😁

Been standing on porch enjoying the lovely clean, wet smell....drinking my coffee.  The goats are not as impressed.    Chickens are working for any worms that appear.  It's way cooler, too, which is welcome.

Happy Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good morning everyone. Just had tea with a friend and a guest. 

We got a respite from the continuous rain, but the clouds are still hanging over our heads like a sword.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Cold today high of 55 and rain need to get feeder built in goat shed to feed calves out of the rain 

@Baymule  move on up lands only 18k + an acre for grass land 

I put the two calves on a little over an acre and it it rains nice will last them all summer


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Debating on what to do today. So many options.


Baymule said:


> We got one picking of the small red wild plums. I’m afraid the hard rains knocked off ripe ones last night. I’ll be busy all day, but maybe tomorrow we can go see if any are ready to pick. A late frost last year resulted in no wild plums. I make jam and it’s so good.


I'm hoping my wild plums come in this year. Didn't have as many blooms (that i noticed) this year but, they are due for a good year. I thinned them and cleaned them up 3 yrs ago expecting a good crop the next year. Still hasn't happened.


Simpleterrier said:


> move on up lands only 18k + an acre for grass land
> 
> I put the two calves on a little over an acre and it it rains nice will last them all summer


I was looking as some of the prices around here. Much cheaper but it JUMPED up 50% from last Nov to March.
  Ohh. Inflation?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You would probably need something other than your beach sand soil.


I can only dream........ LOL


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. I got a pot of beef bones simmering on the stove and 2 pots of chicken breast bones (from skinless boneless breast meat). Going to make and can broth today. I need the freezer room. I pick the meat off the chicken bones, it adds up and makes good soup.

Got a call from Neighbor Carol last night at 9:45. Her husband, Neighbor Ron was going to town and hit a tree, would we go check on him? She can’t drive at night. We took off.  Wasn’t hard to find. A tree fell across the road, a truck coming the other way had driven around it, on the grass. The truck’s lights were on high beam as Ron approached and it blinded him, he didn’t see the tree. Fortunately he hit the leafy tops, not the big heavy trunk or branches. A couple of cars coming the other way, people had already piled out, using Ron’s chainsaw to cut and clear away the tree. Ambulance and State Trooper was on the way. Ron’s shoulder was hurt, but he was ok. Trooper took a report, EMTs checked him out, Ron didn’t go to the hospital. His truck was freed, turned around, he drove home, BJ rode with him. Ron was very lucky on that one.


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, that was a close call for neighbor Ron.  Tell him to not be too macho on the shoulder as if it is anything that can cause him trouble down the road, it needs to be addressed as part of the accident.... I know that from experience.  I hate "being hurt" and don't like having to go to drs.... but an injury like that can just continue on & may as well get insurance to pay for that sort of stuff... that is why we pay for all this vehicle insurance and house insurance and all that stuff.  
I don't like to drive at night as much, partly because of the newer type headlights being so intense and they are blinding so much more than the older type.  

Got .6 inch rain in the last 24 hours.  Supposed to get some more this afternoon.  Temps dropped 20 degrees here, 52 this morning.  Cloudy & light breeze feels COLD !!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow..could have seen SO MUCH worse!

My plum tree has plums this year -- first time in three yrs, with weather.   Today I find the rains last night were short but hard.  Lotta plums on ground.  Chickens happily eating.   Plenty green still there and I can only hope I get a handful for me!    Saw several smaller limbs on roads as I went to town and back.

Plus turtles crossing roads...several...most large.  Also had about a 6'+ black rat snake in the back yard as I got out of truck to unload feed yesterday.     There he was all stretched out with head up!  Showed up real well in the brown grass.  Four kids were there to help me and one decided to check out Mr snake.   I swear he walked over, got nose to nose with it, then walked off.  Mr snake left as l said where's a stick?   Hate to know he's up near the barns, coops, etc!   7 cats were watching, unimpressed with goat kids bravado.  

Few sprinkles here and there.....walked garden and only wish seeds would respond as well as grass to this water.   Zucs, squash & cukes up and tiny 2nd leaves.  Beans & eggplant...Still deciding to come to the party.  Two hens were walking out there about 6 this morning, near the new plants.  Thankfully didn't scratch them up.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Okay, so it's 11:12 PM, but here I cannot sleep because a young neighbor committed suicide. We took him to a doctor who said he is gone. Someone said "he is still breathing!!!" We took him to another doctor, he tried to revive him, but failed. We loaded the corpse on a tuktuk and took him to the lonely banks of river Gandak near the national park, made a makeshift pyre. We lighted the pyre and quickly returned.


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> Okay, so it's 11:12 PM, but here I cannot sleep because a young neighbor committed suicide. We took him to a doctor who said he is gone. Someone said "he is still breathing!!!" We took him to another doctor, he tried to revive him, but failed. We loaded the corpse on a tuktuk and took him to the lonely banks of river Gandak near the national park, made a makeshift pyre. We lighted the pyre and quickly returned.


I am so sorry for you.


----------



## River Buffaloes

messybun said:


> I am so sorry for you.


I am utterly shocked, it's like something is going inside. It's like restlessness, my legs spontaneously start shaking. I keep returning to my window and see what's going on in his courtyard. His widow and the two toddlers have stopped crying. Neighborhood women are sitting around her including my grandmother. 

I was not particularly close to him, we had a workable relationship. We just had a fine workable relationship, like exchanging chewing tobacco, but nothing more than that.  I am close to his parents and his two beautiful children though.


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> I am utterly shocked, it's like something is going inside. It's like restlessness, my legs spontaneously start shaking. I keep returning to my window and see what's going on in his courtyard. His widow and the two toddlers have stopped crying. Neighborhood women are sitting around her including my grandmother.
> 
> I was not particularly close to him, we had a workable relationship. We just had a fine workable relationship, like exchanging chewing tobacco, but nothing more than that.  I am close to his parents and his two beautiful children though.



You’re in shock still. And that’s prefectly normal and acceptable. You wouldn’t be okay if you were completely unaffected. I believe it is always sad when someone commits suicide, especially disturbing when it’s someone you knew. It is beauty in the ashes to have people surrounding his family, at least that is a little light for you. God bless.


----------



## Baymule

Oh my friend @River Buffaloes i am so sorry about your friend. That is very difficult to understand and hurts the family and friends so badly. You will wrestle with this and there are no answers. You might not have been close friends, but you stepped up when needed and shouldered responsibility like a true friend would do.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

@River Buffaloes My heart hurts for you. I wish I put my feelings into words, I think Bay did a better job than I have any hope of doing. Losing someone you know always feels weird, it doesn't matter how close you were, it just feels weird, and maybe empty. The emotions you will experience in the coming days are brutal, everyone blames themselves, when in reality it was nobody's fault. I wish there was something else I could say that would help, grief is a weird journey, and usually comes from the inside.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The truck’s lights were on high beam as Ron approached and it blinded him, he didn’t see the tree.


And therefore that person is legally liable for any damage and medical costs. There are laws regarding the use of high beams. In Texas:

High beams must be dimmed when approaching traffic is within 500 feet.
High beams must also be dimmed when following within 300 feet of another vehicle.

500' ... that is 1 and 2/3 football fields. At that distance he should not have been blinded.


----------



## Bruce

River, I'm so sorry for you, the family and the community. I'm sure this will hit everyone in some way.


----------



## farmerjan

I also want to extend my condolences to you @River Buffaloes .  @Baymule said it for most all of us I am sure.  I pray for the widow and the little children.... once you get past the shock, and then the feelings of you should have done something, you will be able to grieve and with that hopefully be able to get some sleep and relax so your body can cope with the sadness.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's always very sad to lose someone but, this will have no answers.  You have acted as a good friend.  I'm sorry for this stress to the village and you.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Thank you so much all of you, it's such a blessing to have friends like you. I am better this morning.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Took 3 mowers but the hay is cut....  a bushing failed on ours. So DH hooked up mom's...it's been setting since we moved it. It worked for awhile. Then he pulled out our old sickle bar to finish. He's been talking about replacing the bushing... guess it's a "got to now" job.
@River Buffaloes My sincere condolences.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks for coffee this morning.   Cool at 55 this morning, not gonna get past mid 60s but it's WET out there    We had rain overnight.  More off and on most of day and I am so happy to say that!  It's even a nice slowish rain, calm and soaking.  It's very welcome after over 3 weeks of high temps an no rain!   This will soak in, not run off.

@promiseacres boo on breakdowns!   Lucky you had any backup and glad it did get cut.  Wonder why we couldn't have just one good day doing projects?  🤔  Murphy's law?

Slept late, so need to get to chores pretty soon.


----------



## Baymule

Our son showed up yesterday evening and we sat up past midnight. He left this morning. We went to Walmart, grocery shopping. DD and granddaughters coming tomorrow until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Lovely here.  Sun bright, a very crisp 44 and going to increase to mid 70s by late afternoon.  The winds we've had for last 3 days are gone.  Things are still wet but glowing!  Grass is smiling and standing tall.... 😁 Me too.  Saved my pastures.  

Surprisingly, I had some shoes I had ordered, delivered yesterday. Sunday and a holiday weekend.  Now I need to make myself NOT wear any of them to chores.  . I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem.  🤪

Napped yesterday.  Good day for it, overcast, cool and all that.  Feel I need to do something more productive today.  😁

I give thanks to all those veterans and current military for making it possible for me to love and enjoy my freedom in the USA!!  Happy Memorial Day to everyone.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready. Laundry and house cleaning today. DD and granddaughters this evening!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning @Mini Horses & @Baymule  Today is baling day.  praying it's all dry with the lower temps. Our friend should be able to buck bales. I may be unloading though... we'll see hoping for a couple wagon loads.
So thankful for our freedoms, happy Memorial Day to my fellow countrymen. 

Yesterday the hay was tedded, started on the camper. Only 3 days to get it prepped for camping.


----------



## CLSranch

Happy Memorial Day all and a thanks and salutes to all those who served.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all! Hope everyone is going to have a fantastic holiday!
It rained here yesterday, so I am not going to be able to wash sheep today, but probably going to get them out for something. I also have work this afternoon, so that should be fun.


----------



## farmerjan

Hope all are able to enjoy this Memorial Day and many thanks to all who have served;   and to the families of those who did not come back home, my humblest thanks and condolences.

Started out sunny, 48, now a partly cloudy upper 60's.  Supposed to be a nice day today.  Lots to do if the knees will cooperate.


----------



## CLSranch

__





						Yardbird Chicken Pluckers
					

The Yardbird Chicken Plucker was designed to bring that passion of raising birds for meat to your table. Fully defeather your poultry in 15 seconds! The compact design makes Yardbird the most user friendly on the market. Check out the features and accessories today!




					yardbirdpluckers.com
				



Just for you @Baymule pricey but neat.


----------



## Baymule

Too small. The ones I’ve drooled over are about a thousand bucks. Sometimes I have chickens over 8 pounds dressed. Not many, but sometimes. Yeah, naked chicken in 15 seconds, instead of 30 minutes of shoulder cramping chicken pick in’ LOL.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Lovely here.  Sun bright, a very crisp 44 and going to increase to mid 70s by late afternoon.  The winds we've had for last 3 days are gone.  Things are still wet but glowing!  Grass is smiling and standing tall.... 😁 Me too.  Saved my pastures.
> 
> Surprisingly, I had some shoes I had ordered, delivered yesterday. Sunday and a holiday weekend.  Now I need to make myself NOT wear any of them to chores.  . I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem.  🤪
> 
> Napped yesterday.  Good day for it, overcast, cool and all that.  Feel I need to do something more productive today.  😁
> 
> I give thanks to all those veterans and current military for making it possible for me to love and enjoy my freedom in the USA!!  Happy Memorial Day to everyone.


I have the darndest time with that!

I put on shoes to walk you church... then think "oh, I need to check X" and go look at the chickens,  or see if the greenhouse needs watering....

Then desperately try to scrape my shoes clean while I walk to church.  .  ... dragging my heels in the gravel path ...

Then get to the church door...  look at my soles ...  and sometimes yes... sigh and take them off and worship in socks.

Yep.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> Then get to the church door... look at my soles ... and sometimes yes... sigh and take them off and worship in socks.
> 
> Yep.


That's better than dirtying up some one else's floor. Exspecially the church. Unless your going to stay after and vacuum the whole place.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> That's better than dirtying up some one else's floor. Exspecially the church. Unless your going to stay after and vacuum the whole place.


So true!


----------



## messybun

I have designated croc style shoes by the back door for this and other reasons! They stand up better than flip flops lol.


----------



## Baymule

No flip flops or crocs for me. I live on sand. I might as well go barefooted. Dogs, sheep and horses step on my feet. Pigs would bite toes if I got careless. Chickens peck toes. Nope. Not happening.

DD, 3 granddaughters and a new 12 week old longhair mini wiener dog puppy came in last night. They are gone now, things to do, back this evening. Puppy is in my lap.


----------



## messybun

I’m snuggling an injured duckling, so the dog is keeping watch. Oh, and I have a duck hiding from her baby and tapping on the door to get fed. The baby is from a different mom.


----------



## farmerjan

Has anyone seen the recent shut down of the JBS processing plants today?   Yesterday it hit Australia, today it is US and Canada plants.  JBS is the largest of the 4 "BIG GUYS" in meat processing in the US.  They are owned by JBS in Brazil.... they have been involved in many lawsuits for unethical practices.....shady money deals... you name it. 
BUT, if it can hit them, it can hit any of the other players....Don't think this is something that is going to go away.  Just like the oil pipeline shut down, this is going to be more and more common.
If they are shut down for more than a couple days, there are going to be meat shortages in the stores.  There is probably about 5-10% less meat stocks on hand than before the whole covid situation.... pork supplies are down about 20% or more.  You will see prices climb just like gas did here on the coast... and it will not come back to the "pre-problem" price even if the problem is solved fast.

This is going to result in another backup of animals on farms that need to go to slaughter...remember what happen when the plants shut down or reduced processing capacity.... animals wound up getting disposed of on the farms.... if these plants stay closed for a week, there is going to be a major backup again.... and these plants are not back to where they were pre-covid as it is..... People won't go back to work if they can make more money staying home with all the gov't give aways that the ones of us, that are working, keep having to pay for.   Then you add the covid stuff, so that the plants are not able to operate at full capacity.... and now this???

Also want to suggest to anyone on here that has not yet, please go on our sister site SuffecientSelf, and go on the Corona Virus concern thread... and read some of the recent articles referenced there.  @Beekissed  does a fantastic job of posting on both sites but there are also a few articles posted there by others that need to be read by more people.... one that comes to mind is a recent one by TexasLisa that she posted a link to.  ON IVERMECTIN.... and it was mentioned in there Dr. Pierre Kory that made a presentation/PLEA in front of a Senate committee to PLEASE look into the many many studies and trials that have proven that Ivermectin will kill and cure Covid virus symptoms in record time....I saw his presentation on a youtube video and it made you want to cry with his frustation with the Senate committee and his honest deep felt caring for the lives lost that did not need to be lost with the BS this country's gov't control has imposed on the situation.... THEY know best and NO ONE ELSE has the right to say they are doing this different and it is working....
DAMMMMMM the gov't not caring enough to explore something other than the money making BS of "only vaccines will solve this problem".....

All this makes me think of @CntryBoy777 and his comments there at the end of his posting.... about disconnecting from the internet to stop the gov't tracking of things that we all do day to day....
I realize that we would have one he// of a time to communicate with each other without the internet... but I get his thoughts and feelings...  And the direction things are going... cyber attacks.... shut downs....more wanting to control us through this huge push for vaccination....is VERY TROUBLING....


----------



## Baymule

Pass the word! Our freezers are full, we raise our own. But many don’t, so stock  up NOW if at all possible.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

If a rabbit died from the heat, obviously might not be good to eat the meat, but would it be worth it to try to skin? To salvage something from the death? Or should I just bury the whole thing? 

Just lost 5 grow outs today after losing 3 yesterday and I think I'm going to cry. One was the very first blue I've ever bred.

Should I just butcher the rest of the grow outs now before they die from the heat?


----------



## Mini Horses

I would just go ahead and butcher.  Any way to help them cool?  Fans. Frozen ice bottles. Etc?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> If a rabbit died from the heat, obviously might not be good to eat the meat, but would it be worth it to try to skin? To salvage something from the death? Or should I just bury the whole thing?
> 
> Just lost 5 grow outs today after losing 3 yesterday and I think I'm going to cry. One was the very first blue I've ever bred.
> 
> Should I just butcher the rest of the grow outs now before they die from the heat?


If the carcass has been kept cool yes I would skin it. I used to grab road killed cottontails to train hound puppies. If they weren't on my way in the morning meant they were fresh that day.  Should be ok.  Hang in their kid life happens.


----------



## Ridgetop

As long as the carcass is fresh you can skin and save the hide.  If you have dogs go ahead and split open the carcasses and feed straight to the dogs.  Dogs and cats don't mind older meat and it wont make them sick.


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> As long as the carcass is fresh you can skin and save the hide.  If you have dogs go ahead and split open the carcasses and feed straight to the dogs.  Dogs and cats don't mind older meat and it wont make them sick.


Yep, that.

Sorry you are having a hard time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all!   Hot tea this morning, needed a change. It will be another long day at job, like yesterday.  Sure slept soundly.  I swear I felt like I had been working out at a  gym all day.   🤪 Huge reset jobs...filled a 40' wall of nothing with shelves, pegs, labels and about 1500 lbs of product.  Today, repeat at another store.  Thankfully, last one.  I have a pretty physical job.   At home, too 😁 

It's upper 50s outside, slight breeze, very pleasant start.  Still need to go back out and open coops.  Overcast now and poss scattered showers later.  That's fine, about time to water the garden and I'd love to have it done *for* me vice by me.  Rain gets pastures too!!  They say close to 80 later...I'm good with that.   

Seems my day is working ok for me.   Hope yours is for you.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Been busy, pool got opened, last night was the first 4H horse & pony. Halter practice, the ponies behaved an DD1 had fun, dd2 also enjoyed it. She'll come around.


----------



## messybun

Good morning all! I’ve got a friend coming over today we’re throwing a bit of an unofficial baby shower🤫. Not much, just a few blankets and wipes, the never have enough stuff. She’s also picking up seven or eight roosters for her freezer. I have to double check the last one, I’m really  wishing it’s not a rooster because it’s black and pretty. I feel bad for them, they all have to be in a dog crate until afternoon because I don’t have anywhere else they wouldn’t escape. But life of a chicken, they’ll get ice water.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all Dh is off at work and still he stressing about living here so his on the hunt of an option to move. my garden is taking over the planet(picture only one section). also got a pool set up for the kids. going to be cleaning house and trying to pack. not much else to do. Dd1 already started on her school apparently she wants to go swimming lol.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Thanks for the kind words and advice. I skinned the rabbits and hubby didn't want to save the meat for the dogs so he tossed them. Probably 4-5 lbs of meat on each one. I'm going to butcher the remaining grow outs tonight and get them in the freezer. I've got ice water bottles set up and a fan. Will get a second fan going once I find another power cord.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good noon friends after another round of torrential rain, power outage and poor internet connection I am back again. 

This pic was taken at one PM yesterday. This is pre-monsoon rain. Monsoon is still two weeks away.


----------



## Ridgetop

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Thanks for the kind words and advice. I skinned the rabbits and hubby didn't want to save the meat for the dogs so he tossed them. Probably 4-5 lbs of meat on each one. I'm going to butcher the remaining grow outs tonight and get them in the freezer. I've got ice water bottles set up and a fan. Will get a second fan going once I find another power cord.


I see you are up in Auburn.  Sorry I couldn't get back sooner with more info.  We lost rabbits during heat spells frequently here in So Cal until I put precautions in hand.   What kind of rabbitry do you have?  Are they individual hutches outside with a shade roof or inside a building?  Check whether any window or open side shines on the cages and either move the rabbits to another cage or hang shade cloth to keep sun out.  

If the roof drains outside with open sides you can put a mister or sprinkler on top of the roof and turn it on during the hottest part of the day. If the sides are open the water will drip off cooling the interior of the shade or pole barn.  If inside a building with no drainage,  place the sprinkler above a window in the barn so you get the same effect.  Put the fan where it will blow through the hutches distributing the cold air.   Buy ice blocks and place in a pan in front of the fan so the fan will blow the air over it - old fashioned swamp cooler.  

Frozen bottles of water are good inside the cages, and if you have any old carpet cut it into pieces about 12 x 18, saturate them in cold water and place in the cages.  Feed later in the evening and stop any grain you might be giving. Grain will raise body temperature.  

Remove all bedding from the nest boxes (_after_ kits are born)  into Ziploc bags or cans in the morning and save to return to the boxes at night.  If your temps are not cooling at night you can keep the nest material out at night too.  

*CHECK YOUR WATER LINES IF YOU HAVE AUTOMATIC WATERERS!  *THEY CAN HEAT UP AND THE RABBITS WON'T DRINK HOT WATER.  CHECK THE TEMPERATURE OF THE WATER COMING OUT OF THE NOZZLES.  IF YOU USE BOTTLE DRINKERS, REPLACE THE WATER WITH COLD WATER DURING THE DAY.  IF THE RABBITS WON;T DRINK, THEY WILL DIE IN 12 HOURS.


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> Good noon friends after another round of torrential rain, power outage and poor internet connection I am back again.
> 
> This pic was taken at one PM yesterday. This is pre-monsoon rain. Monsoon is still two weeks away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85627



Welcome back. How are you doing?


----------



## River Buffaloes

messybun said:


> Welcome back. How are you doing?



Day before Yesterday we had another round of torrential rain and I fell and hit back of my head against a wall. Thankfully there was no bleeding or anything, but I had a bad concussion. 

Yesterday it was good, it didn't rain, Sun was shining bright, I was happy even though it was hot. And yes we planted the paddy seeds. They will be transplanted in about four weeks.


----------



## Alaskan

River Buffaloes said:


> Good noon friends after another round of torrential rain, power outage and poor internet connection I am back again.
> 
> This pic was taken at one PM yesterday. This is pre-monsoon rain. Monsoon is still two weeks away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85627


Crazy amount of rain.


----------



## Alaskan

River Buffaloes said:


> Day before Yesterday we had another round of torrential rain and I fell and hit back of my head against a wall. Thankfully there was no bleeding or anything, but I had a bad concussion.
> 
> Yesterday it was good, it didn't rain, Sun was shining bright, I was happy even though it was hot. And yes we planted the paddy seeds. They will be transplanted in about four weeks.


Oh dang!

So sorry you fell.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Ridgetop said:


> I see you are up in Auburn.  Sorry I couldn't get back sooner with more info.  We lost rabbits during heat spells frequently here in So Cal until I put precautions in hand.   What kind of rabbitry do you have?  Are they individual hutches outside with a shade roof or inside a building?  Check whether any window or open side shines on the cages and either move the rabbits to another cage or hang shade cloth to keep sun out.
> 
> If the roof drains outside with open sides you can put a mister or sprinkler on top of the roof and turn it on during the hottest part of the day. If the sides are open the water will drip off cooling the interior of the shade or pole barn.  If inside a building with no drainage,  place the sprinkler above a window in the barn so you get the same effect.  Put the fan where it will blow through the hutches distributing the cold air.   Buy ice blocks and place in a pan in front of the fan so the fan will blow the air over it - old fashioned swamp cooler.
> 
> Frozen bottles of water are good inside the cages, and if you have any old carpet cut it into pieces about 12 x 18, saturate them in cold water and place in the cages.  Feed later in the evening and stop any grain you might be giving. Grain will raise body temperature.
> 
> Remove all bedding from the nest boxes (_after_ kits are born)  into Ziploc bags or cans in the morning and save to return to the boxes at night.  If your temps are not cooling at night you can keep the nest material out at night too.
> 
> *CHECK YOUR WATER LINES IF YOU HAVE AUTOMATIC WATERERS!  *THEY CAN HEAT UP AND THE RABBITS WON'T DRINK HOT WATER.  CHECK THE TEMPERATURE OF THE WATER COMING OUT OF THE NOZZLES.  IF YOU USE BOTTLE DRINKERS, REPLACE THE WATER WITH COLD WATER DURING THE DAY.  IF THE RABBITS WON;T DRINK, THEY WILL DIE IN 12 HOURS.


It's a harbor freight carport over individual cages suspended on metal sawhorses. I have shade tarps on the east, south, and west sides now, the north is blocked by a shipping container and a garden shed. Might add another tarp next to the shed now that I think about it. I set up the fan this morning to blow between the two rows of cages down the length of the carport. All the grow outs are out of the nest boxes, no bedding to worry about. They are on pellets and hay but I'm pretty much out of hay right now. I have ceramic tiles in most of the cages for the rabbits to lay on. I have started changing out the drinking water bottles as soon as I get home so they have cool water to drink, plus I have some crocks coming so I can give them ice in the crocks in the morning. They have ice bottles to lay next to but those don't last long.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> It's a harbor freight carport over individual cages suspended on metal sawhorses. I have shade tarps on the east, south, and west sides now, the north is blocked by a shipping container and a garden shed. Might add another tarp next to the shed now that I think about it. I set up the fan this morning to blow between the two rows of cages down the length of the carport. All the grow outs are out of the nest boxes, no bedding to worry about. They are on pellets and hay but I'm pretty much out of hay right now. I have ceramic tiles in most of the cages for the rabbits to lay on. I have started changing out the drinking water bottles as soon as I get home so they have cool water to drink, plus I have some crocks coming so I can give them ice in the crocks in the morning. They have ice bottles to lay next to but those don't last long.


Harbor freight, you talking about the one with the white tarp? That's what I have and I added a shade cloth over the top. It cuts down the light getting thru just enough and it dropped the temp down a little bit. Heats hard to beat, good luck. I put ceramic tiles in my extra fridge and keep frozen soda bottles handy.  I even thought about soaking the plywood they lay on. Hot as can be under that carport some days but better than nothing.
Heats coming too, only had a couple bad days so far but not looking forward to July.


----------



## Baymule

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> It's a harbor freight carport over individual cages suspended on metal sawhorses. I have shade tarps on the east, south, and west sides now, the north is blocked by a shipping container and a garden shed. Might add another tarp next to the shed now that I think about it. I set up the fan this morning to blow between the two rows of cages down the length of the carport. All the grow outs are out of the nest boxes, no bedding to worry about. They are on pellets and hay but I'm pretty much out of hay right now. I have ceramic tiles in most of the cages for the rabbits to lay on. I have started changing out the drinking water bottles as soon as I get home so they have cool water to drink, plus I have some crocks coming so I can give them ice in the crocks in the morning. They have ice bottles to lay next to but those don't last long.


Make ice blocke using plastic tubs. Pop the ice out, refill and freeze another one. Cool whip tubs make nice ice blocks. Also, square floor ceramic tiles are cool to lay on.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Harbor freight, you talking about the one with the white tarp? That's what I have and I added a shade cloth over the top. It cuts down the light getting thru just enough and it dropped the temp down a little bit. Heats hard to beat, good luck. I put ceramic tiles in my extra fridge and keep frozen soda bottles handy.  I even thought about soaking the plywood they lay on. Hot as can be under that carport some days but better than nothing.
> Heats coming too, only had a couple bad days so far but not looking forward to July.


Yep, the white one. We got a new carport when we moved in November, the cover on the old one started falling apart when we took it down.


Baymule said:


> Make ice blocke using plastic tubs. Pop the ice out, refill and freeze another one. Cool whip tubs make nice ice blocks. Also, square floor ceramic tiles are cool to lay on.


Yeah, the ceramic tiles I'm using are a foot square.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Yep, the white one. We got a new carport when we moved in November, the cover on the old one started falling apart when we took it down


I need to replace mine. Poked holes knocking snow off. It's separating right down the ridge. I've had to shorten the bungee cords to keep tension. It is going on 4 years, guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Grizzlyhackle said:


> I need to replace mine. Poked holes knocking snow off. It's separating right down the ridge. I've had to shorten the bungee cords to keep tension. It is going on 4 years, guess I shouldn't complain.


I think mine was over 2 years. I found the receipt after we moved and I missed the warranty window (2 years) by a month or two. The frame seems fine and we'll reuse that for something but the cover was starting to get holey and frayed. The new one is doing well except one leg somehow got a slight bend. Didn't let any water through when we had big rainstorms though.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. We went wild plum picking yesterday evening, we go every couple of days. DD and granddaughters stayed with friends last night, they will stay here tonight and leave for home in the morning. Then we hit the ground running, garden and slaughtering the 23 huge Cornish Cross chickens that are still rumbling around. Got to make plum jam too. Been saving the juice in the refrigerator.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning 
Off to go camping today. See you next week.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres  hope you have a great trip!  I remember our camping days when kids were young.   Fun!  Been many years now.

So after all the weeks of high heat and no rain, we are getting our share today -- and tomorrow.  While it makes things inconvenient, it's so needed.  They say even t-storms poss late day.  Right now it's off and on rains, significant at times.  Of course, internet in and out, without notice  🤪 

I tried to sleep in but, body awoke at usual time.   Seeing weather didn't bypass me, I'm reconsidering plans.  😁    I'll watch the garden being watered,  may do some in house cleaning...always something waiting.  Surely a nap later.    Yeah, I'll muddle along.  Transplanting those veggies plants I got cheap won't happen!   But they are getting a nice shower.


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres have a great camping trip! 
@Mini Horses im glad you are finally getting rain!
Going to take litt granddaughters to Robert’s today so they can watch him make boards on his sawmill.


----------



## Ridgetop

*LarsenPoultry: * You need to install misters.  Super easy to do but need a water source like a hose or water line.  

Check on line for the special PVC connectors for 1/2" PVC pipe.  They are specially designed to take the screw in water nipples or mister heads.  Just glue them in at the distance apart you want, then connect the pipe to a water line through a shut off valve.  If you want to get really high style, they sell thermostats that will turn on the misters when the temps reach a certain amount.  If you plant veggies around the bottom of the shade the misters will help to water them.  Although in high heat the misters put out so little water that the mist evaporates before reaching the ground.  However, planting veggies around the base of the rabbit shade can contribute an extra cooling effect.  You can plant them in raised beds that are movable too.

DS3, whose raised beds in horse troughs we copied last year (unsuccessfully), has made a new raised planter bed out of 4 x 4 posts and galvanized roofing.  He gets the 4 x 4 posts for free since they are old cross arms being dumped by the utility after being replaced.  He attached the metal roofing pieces on the inside of a 6' x 12' area.  Then he lines the bottom with hardware cloth, then weed cloth, then fills it with planter mix and dirt.  His dirt is just like beach sand so he needs to add good dirt, horse and poultry manure for it to grow anything.  He also bought a 12' diameter stock tank to use this year instead of the shorter livestock troughs.  He had the same trouble with ground squirrels we did but he sits our during the evening with a really powerful .357 (?) air rifle and shoots them.  Excellent marksman - killed 27 in one evening at 70 years.  He uses a scope.  Says those little critters are good practice for his marksmanship if he can't get to the range!  LOL  Coyotes came in a month ago onto neighbor's property and killed and completely ate a sheep in the middle of the night.  Now all the neighbors are shooting at the coyotes and they don't come around much anymore.  And yet people say deterrents don't work. . . .


----------



## messybun

Ridgetop said:


> *LarsenPoultry: * You need to install misters.  Super easy to do but need a water source like a hose or water line.
> 
> Check on line for the special PVC connectors for 1/2" PVC pipe.  They are specially designed to take the screw in water nipples or mister heads.  Just glue them in at the distance apart you want, then connect the pipe to a water line through a shut off valve.  If you want to get really high style, they sell thermostats that will turn on the misters when the temps reach a certain amount.  If you plant veggies around the bottom of the shade the misters will help to water them.  Although in high heat the misters put out so little water that the mist evaporates before reaching the ground.  However, planting veggies around the base of the rabbit shade can contribute an extra cooling effect.  You can plant them in raised beds that are movable too.
> 
> DS3, whose raised beds in horse troughs we copied last year (unsuccessfully), has made a new raised planter bed out of 4 x 4 posts and galvanized roofing.  He gets the 4 x 4 posts for free since they are old cross arms being dumped by the utility after being replaced.  He attached the metal roofing pieces on the inside of a 6' x 12' area.  Then he lines the bottom with hardware cloth, then weed cloth, then fills it with planter mix and dirt.  His dirt is just like beach sand so he needs to add good dirt, horse and poultry manure for it to grow anything.  He also bought a 12' diameter stock tank to use this year instead of the shorter livestock troughs.  He had the same trouble with ground squirrels we did but he sits our during the evening with a really powerful .357 (?) air rifle and shoots them.  Excellent marksman - killed 27 in one evening at 70 years.  He uses a scope.  Says those little critters are good practice for his marksmanship if he can't get to the range!  LOL  Coyotes came in a month ago onto neighbor's property and killed and completely ate a sheep in the middle of the night.  Now all the neighbors are shooting at the coyotes and they don't come around much anymore.  And yet people say deterrents don't work. . . .


 A few years ago we had our neighborhood get together to drive out a den of coyotes. They really weren’t causing much trouble actually, only one or two chickens. But the people didn’t kill them all (coyotes hunt in the day if they have babies or if it’s safer) and lo and behold the coyotes moved out of the woods further into the neighborhood and actually killed some goats and other livestock. Because they are so smart if you kill a family group another will move into the territory and you’ll have an even worse coyote problem. Some have even been shown to have more litters if some were killed, even from another pack. So, if you’ve killed some keep an extra eye out for more moving in, especially young males will territory grab, so the newcomers will often be more vicious. Just keep up the “deterrent”. Oh, and if anyone out there thought that releasing your bum hound dogs would keep the neighborhood coyote free... it won’t. Not that I have any experience with people who did this, 🙄.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> DD, 3 granddaughters and a new 12 week old longhair mini wiener dog puppy came in last night. They are gone now, things to do, back this evening. Puppy is in my lap.


I hope it is better than the mini long hair doxie my old neighbors had. Yappy little thing. 



promiseacres said:


> Been busy, pool got opened


Our was opened 3 weeks ago. DW went in, the temp was 74°. Then we had a cool spell, the temp today was 64°. Supposed be warming again now and hit 90° Monday. I suspect DW will be back in the pool.


----------



## Ridgetop

Predators fill territory to the limit of what it can produce to feed them.  If there is enough prey (natural or domestic) to support a pack or family group, that is how many will always remain.  If you eradicate that pack another will show up to fill in that territory.  In the case of the pack moving into more populated neighborhoods, it would be because they learn they won't be shot in the suburbs.  Since coyotes are omnivorous and can subsist on fruit, vegetables, garbage, etc. as well as on wild prey they kill they, can live comfortably in towns and cities.  In addition, there are lots of feral cats in cities as well as racoons, possums, and those tasty pet dogs and cats for their enjoyment.


----------



## Baymule

DD and granddaughters left this morning at 9. We hit the road for Sulphur Springs, 45 miles away, for feed. We got sprinkled on coming back, but the feed was ok. We got it all put away, ate lunch and BJ is snoozing.


----------



## Ridgetop

Haven't even finished my first cup yet!   Reheated it several times since 8:30 am but haven't finished it yet!  
I keep getting sidetracked by other stuff - sorting ewes (on paper) for lambing and breeding, downloading about 1000 more photos - still haven't gone in to delete all the duplicates - holding Baby Robert and changing his diaper - 
finishing the baby blanket I was knitting . . . .


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Coffee is ready.  We have been picking wild plums, small fruit like a cherry, tart and red. I have 2 half gallon jars in the refrigerator of juice and pulp, plus what we picked yesterday. Today is jam making day. I'll be busy in the kitchen probably all day. We pick on a tree that is in the fence row across the road from our place. Then we go pick on a few trees in the fence row on a neighbor's place, George. George is an old bachelor, never married and loves the plum jam I make. He tagged his trees to keep the county from trimming them back to the fence and we always give him jars of jam. Busy day today!


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather is supposed to be hot but lovely all weekend here.      We've been having a week of wet and overcast but, I couldn't complain since it was preceded by 3 weeks of hot, drought like weather.   Rain was just needed!!    Grass was brown and crunchy -- now back to green and growing.   Yah!!   Hay is expensive.  

So I worked a couple days extra during the rain and have earned a great weekend of farm work.   Better get any "have to" done...next week is a heavy work schedule, looks to be last of the season for overwork.  Just in time. I'm looking for some slack.  

Mid 70 out there already, heading to 90, or real close.   Will dry off the morning dew pretty fast.  I'll go check the garden to see if it's dry enough to till, or if that's a tomorrow job.  Want to get these plants out there.   If the beans don't start showing, that will get ripped and replanted.  The cukes came up well and need to transplant those.   Two more rolls of pasture fence to get up.....looking like I'm way over my time budget for this weekend!    Gotta love farm life.   🤔 Need to separate those goats kids, too.  I'm sure there's more to do!

Another cuppa and it begins.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am SO easily distracted!!   Outside feeding.  Said to self, wow look at plums on the ground from all the rain!  Look up and its loaded -- first in 3 yrs.   Now splitting from sudden rain.   Got the ladder -- picked 8 lbs.   😁   At least that many on ground, chickens enjoying them.     Walking in house I'm thinking, first fruit in yrs....you didn't even remember you had to pick them??!!!    Plum preserves to make tonight.

Plenty more ripening.    And apple tree has a few apples!!!!   What????     Elders fruiting.   Must be my lucky year.


----------



## Baymule

Elderberries are blooming here. We checked on our backroad patch a few days ago. There are a bunch of young plants right at the edge of the road that we are going to dig up. I want to plant our own elderberries in several different places.

SCORE! on the plums @Mini Horses !


----------



## Baymule

This is what we picked yesterday. I’m cooking them now and will make my first batch of jam from them.
Aren’t they pretty!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule are they tart?  Being wild.  Mine are pleasantly sweet to eat.  No idea the variety.  I'd like those black ones but not even going there!  LOL.  Maybe the drastic pruning last year helped.  20 yr old tree I planted as a bare root switch when I moved here.  I was so excited I had to post.  No one here to even show them.  Takes so little to make me happy.  .  These aren't huge,  2-3 bite size.    Now I can use some of the pectin I bought a few months back...in case that ran out on shelves, too.

Absolutely move some elder!  Since the like very moist, there are a lot of ditches to maneuver around here.  Some along back edges of fields are not by ditches but, often a lot of junk to wade into.  What we do for free!!   Mine on the farm are much easier to harvest!   They do grow fast.  Looks like they are on steroids this yr around here.  I'll stock up, in case.

Got a soap maker who wants to buy goat milk.  $6 a gal thrills her....been paying $10.  I'm ok with it.   Cats don't pay...pigs didn't either!   That chore stars up next weekend, after I've pulled those boys out.   Good.  I've missed the milk!


----------



## Ridgetop

Those look like Santa Rosas.  Sweet, juicy, early ripening plum with reddish purple skin and red meat.  Yummy!!!

Crabapples and quinces are also good for making pectin.


----------



## Ridgetop

Those wild plums look small - how big are they?  Love the idea of getting fruit for nothing and making food with it.  DH's relatives in Kansas talked about being sent out with their baskets to bring home wild plums and elderberries for jam.  Also wild blackberries for jelly.  Necessary with lots of kids since jelly or jam on bread helps the grocery $$$ go far.  I used that trick when my kids were growing up - bred and jam for snacks and biscuits on the supper table to fill in the corners.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some beautiful plums @Mini Horses . They should make delicious jam.

These wild plums are cherry sized. If dead ripe, they are sweet, but mostly tart. I use the Sure Gel in the pink box, that takes less sugar. So the jam is slightly tart.






I did 3 batches and got 10 pints and 8 half pints. I almost had enough juice to do another batch, but was 1 cup short. So I put that back in the refrigerator. There are still plums out there to pick, can probably get another couple of batches.


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


>


You will get a jar! Haha!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Coffee is ready, having bacon, eggs and toast with plum jam on it for breakfast.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ridgetop said:


> Those look like Santa Rosas.  Sweet, juicy, early ripening plum with reddish purple skin and red meat.  Yummy!!!
> 
> Crabapples and quinces are also good for making pectin.


Sounds like you had them in you hand!  Yep, red fleshed.  Tasty! 😁

Now, the SAD part....I didn't spray, not having fruit several yrs.   This bug thing laid eggs in tiny fruit, there are tiny white worms in there...some stage of development...at the pit.    Tossed them all.....   NEXT YR. I will spray!!!!!  👍. Can't fix it now.

This is my job today.  Crank and till the garden.    This works for initial deep till, already did disc with tractor.   But it isn't any good for working after planted.  It is a 36" till width.  At the time, several years ago, it cost half the DR brand pull, which had electronic lift feature that I wanted, not enough $ to get.  So, this is a PIA without that or just have extra space to turn, still tilling.   I had the space.  And had no tractor then, so this was an option.   Works well if you can deal with limits.  NEXT time,  PTO one for tractor that I now have.  😁  Notice, deck off mower...gotta do or the deck hangs in the freshly disced dirt disc on repeat go overs.  That's another bad but, soon this old mower will no longer be used to mow.....just pull stuff.  It's a tough old bird made with real metal, big engine, low geared rear end..  👍. I have a smaller walk behind tiller, too...for row use.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Had plans on working outside today with a neighbor boy. He works with us from time to time and has that natural work rhythm. He’s a hard worker and loves to hang out with us. BUT more RAIN is on the way.


----------



## promiseacres

Back again. had a lovely mostly screen free long weekend. Cell service sucked. Which wasn't a bad thing. Had 3 more bunny litters born over the week but no problems for our chore friends. Have tractor driving and softball game tonight but it's rainy... so we'll see about those. Have a great day!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Ball got rained out but got a bit of tractor driving practice in. 1 1/4 " in the rain gage. 
Tonight is tball and horse& pony practice. More rain is possible. Need to get in the garden, plant pumpkins and 2nd batch of corn.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. We got an inch of rain yesterday and more is on the way. Supposed to clear out after that.


----------



## Alaskan

We keep getting windy bursts... and back in the low 50s.

But.. that is warm enough that the weeds are starting to grow like crazy 

Shudder.


----------



## Bruce

Snow then weeds, seems the natural progression of things 

I keep forgetting to ask, do you still have the temporary son?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Snow then weeds, seems the natural progression of things
> 
> I keep forgetting to ask, do you still have the temporary son?


Nope...  he was a 6 week wonder,  so long gone.

Kid 2 looks like he will never live with us again.... Not that that is a bad thing.... but wow, change!

Kid 1 is still with us....  for maybe 1 more year....


----------



## Bruce

Geez, down from 6 boys to 4, must feel empty in the house  Someday you might be able to run the dishwasher only once a day!

Where is kid #2??


----------



## farmerjan

Isn't #2 living with and helping the elder parents???


----------



## Ridgetop

On my second cup - had to warm it up - reading emails and doing business stuff.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Isn't #2 living with and helping the elder parents???


Yes.... and no....

He is now house sitting/dog sitting for someone in the next town up the road,  but stops in every night to do the foot maintenance on grandpa.   And,  he does all of their gardening and mowing now too.

And...  he got a job at McDonald's. 

McDonald's is so desperate for workers that after working there for 3 months he gets a college scholarship for $2,500!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Geez, down from 6 boys to 4, must feel empty in the house  Someday you might be able to run the dishwasher only once a day!
> 
> Where is kid #2??


Yeah....  I might enter withdrawal. 

Actually... I already have...

I start doing the "MOVE OUT! Pick something on the summer to do list and WORK!"  And then I look around.... and only TWO boys are standing there!!!!!   TWO!!!!  And they are both scrawny, and one is still short!

I have no idea how we will even get half of the stuff done!    

Yes, kid 1 and 3 still live here. . But they are BOTH working full time plus extra...  Luckily for us, kid 3 is still under 18 so legally they can't let him work over 40 hours a week... but then he gets a few cash jobs... .   

Which is awesome....  super awesome...

But wow....  I am losing my free labor workforce.


----------



## Ridgetop

No workers?!  AAARGH!

College scholarships just for working at McDonald's?  WOW!  How about Burger King and Wendy's - maybe he could pile up a couple of those scholarships!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> No workers?!  AAARGH!
> 
> College scholarships just for working at McDonald's?  WOW!  How about Burger King and Wendy's - maybe he could pile up a couple of those scholarships!!!


We only have the McDonald's and a Subway.

Yeah...  the job offers this summer are insane..  so many people are thrilled with the covid/unemployment handouts so are not going to work.

So... first time ever that all employers are begging for workers.

The McDonald's had to start to close at 7pm... couldn't hire more people.... 

He gets the scholarship if he works 15 hours a week minimum for 3 months... thats it... I think he gets 500 cash if he works for 2 weeks.

It is crazy.  The hourly wage is way over minimum wage, and his uniform is free.  

Crazy times.

He is working at the McDonald's as many hours as he wants... plus all of the other stuff he is doing...  (taking care of in-laws, and in-law lawn care, and the dog and house sitting).


----------



## Alaskan

I think actually the McDonald's has just increased hours to 9pm on a few days... maybe because they hired my son.


----------



## farmerjan

Our Wendy's and Burger King right there off the interstate has cut their hours also because they cannot get the workers.  And half the time the drive thru at Wendy's is closed.  I have never seen it so bad.  If these knees didn't hurt so much I could drive 3 miles and work all I wanted for nearly as much as I am making now and not have to drive all over he//s half acre and spend the gas money....
It is crazy.... 

Just wait til the inflation kicks in and prices go way up.... and the handouts get to be less and less since they won't be able to fund them forever....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But wow.... I am losing my free labor workforce.


Come on Al, you know kids aren't free!!! They expect to be fed and have clothes and lot of other things! Of course you don't have to pay SS and Medicare tax on their non wages.



Alaskan said:


> He is working at the McDonald's as many hours as he wants


Make hay while the sun shines!! Those unemployment payments will end and everyone will have to go back to work. You can bet there won't be such big incentives then. 

The UI thing is kind of crazy, last spring/summer everyone who got laid off due to Covid got $15/hr from the feds regardless of how much they made working. In some states that is twice what the minimum wage workers were making. No wonder people aren't in a hurry to go back to those jobs.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We are doing the burn pile this morning. Outside work day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule
Sunny morning, rain predicted this afternoon. Tonight we have tractor driving, dog 4h and a late softball game.  We'll see how much we get in. Supper will probably be fast food between everything. 
Tball game went well, dd2 hit the pitched balls and fielded the balls. Ponies behaved very well at the 4h practice dd1 had fun. Got the corn and pumpkins planted and some weeding done.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all, debating about planting greenbeans or not probably will go ahead with it. i wait on the snowpeas as they dont like our heat. need to get some more seeds mostly leafy greens. debating on getting some strawberry plants and ect.


----------



## farmerjan

If there is a place to do pick your own strawberries, then don't plant the plants.  They take too long to get established.. you really should not pick the first setting of fruit after planting, and the older plants will not transplant as well if you do move.  Plant stuff that you will be able to get a quicker crop off of....The pick your own places do charge, but it is a one day, couple of hours thing and then processing whatever you want... slice and freeze or freeze whole and then do something with them later in the cooler weather.  
Any new developments on a possible place?  

School done yet?  How is the pregnancy going?  Aren't you due pretty soon?  Hope the heat is not wearing you out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

we take our summer in fall or winter kids should be done come september. I am due Oct 17th sp about half way there and no i tend to like the heat and do well in it. i am not even sure if there is one of the pick it yourself places near me. i am about do battle with squash bores heading to pick up some bt to kill the bu**heads and prevent them on the other plants.


----------



## farmerjan

Those squash borers are rough and they seem to appear overnight... boom the plant wilts and next day dead.  I hate them too.  But they come from the eggs that the little butterflies lay and hatch... they grow in minutes it seems. 

Glad your pregnancy is progressing along.  Didn't realize your schooling was on a little different schedule, but as long as it works for you... that's good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same here....hiring signs everywhere!   I'm near VA Beach, a summer tourist area.  Those businesses are scrambling!  Our local Walmart closed to customers at night months ago.  VA has a child care allotment program for families with income limits. Even to look for work.  Geesh, signs everywhere!!!   Apply.  Your hired!

I'm looking for a "supplement program" for us old farts still working while others sit home collecting!!    I appreciate many need support to have food and utilities but, not because it's higher pay at home.   Just can't be truly monitored.   

Another hot, very humid day.   Feed, fill water. Go to work.  This is hopefully the last week of long hours for a little while.  Time for a break.   And another poss afternoon rains.......possible is key word.  I'm still watering, no rains. 

ETA.  We're this AM and didn't hit post.   We got a little rain late day....not much.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, I am very shocked but not surprised by the job situations. I just got hired and we are certainly understaffed. It seems that we can get good employees but then they leave because they can't handle the job, or find a different place to work. 
I just had a full day, worked an early shift, then came home and went out to a riding lesson, and then washed sheep legs. Man it seems that I have been starting after five and been in the barn until after seven all week . Now got to get entered for county fair.


----------



## Baymule

The local Dairy Queen here has a hiring sign out, starting at $11 per hour!


----------



## farmerjan

I have been told the local McD's will do an application .... though the drive thru window.... REALLY.....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. More clean up and burn pile today. Mowing too, why don’t the sheep eat those tall horse mint? LOL Might move horses to the front pasture today so Ringo and the girls can graze the horse pasture behind the barn. It needs bush hogging to knock down the tall weeds, but I want to let the sheep have it for a week or two. The front pasture only has a small bit of grass but the horses will just have to put up with it. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

My 19 yr old DGD is making $13.25 an hour at Walmart!!  Plus bonuses.

Two more long days at work for me....can't wait for this week to be over!     It's annoying to be busting butt to do what the store personnel didn't for months and see them just watching!   They still have jobs and still not doing.   Just want to scream "your fired!!"......and can't.  

Oh well.   

Gotta go...lunch packed, coffee travel mug full.....week is almost over!   

Supposed to get more rain.   Everyone enjoy your day.   😁


----------



## Bruce

I don't think everyone has your work ethic Poka.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> I don't think everyone has your work ethic Poka.


I don't doubt that, I know way too many democrats who don't understand it. But for what I do, it is a really good job with fun benefits, the turnover is shockingly high.


----------



## farmerjan

There are 1)those that work, and 2)those that half-a$$ and 3)that get by and 4)those that can't be bothered.... if there is an easier way to get money... like the government....
The first category of those that work is getting smaller and smaller as the younger generations are so indoctrinated and their minds are corrupted.  When I was a kid, and I am sure many of you, if you didn't work, you got some sort of a "penalty"... as a kid, chores or no allowance, or no dessert, or NO something.  As a teen, if you didn't work, you had no money to buy things you wanted, no extra for records or tapes or cd's or dvd's... no extra special clothes or shoes or hunting equipment or something you wanted... 
Our parents did not hand out fistfuls of cash for no good reason... You saved what you earned, or gifts, like birthday money, for something special.  You saved for your first car and you worked to buy parts and pay for gas and insurance.... parents might help, meet you partway with added money... BUT you had to show that you wanted it enough to work for it.  
Some did what they had to to get by, and some did what was required with little or no incentive to do more.  They were either too lazy or not incentivized enough to want more.  There are alot like that  but that is good for those that want more or do more because those people will always be in demand because they do more and better so have a "job security" due to their work ethic.  
Then there are those that find it easier to sit and let someone else do for them and have no ambition to have more or do more or do it better.  Some grow up like that, and have no examples of what it means to have PRIDE in themselves and what they do.  The ones that let someone else do for them, will simply sit and complain of what they have and that they DESERVE more.... we have brought up a generation of people thinking that they are entitled....and it is getting worse.  
The sad thing is I honestly believe that as a country we need to have a horrible recession/depression that will force people to get hungry to get to the point of almost desperation.... so that they can actually get to the "bottom" to where they HAVE to start to WORK to improve their own conditions.  It is well known that drug addicts and alcoholics have to hit bottom before they reach the point of being able to. and determined enough to want to improve their state of life.  
I am not for wholesale starvation or anything like that, but the only way for people to start to have a little sense of understanding that they are responsible for their own selves, is for them to not have all these crutches to fall back on when things get a little uncomfortable.  There is no incentive to take care of yourself, "  the gov't will hand you a check when things get a little tough".... and this mentality is being fostered as the only way... SO THAT THE GOV'T HAS CONTROL......

The good thing is many on here have this work ethic... this belief that they have control of their own life and that they are the ones that can make it better or not.... and the younger ones are instilling it to their children.  

I applaud each and everyone on here for knowing that they are what will stand between themselves and TRUE hardships... and have the knowledge, and work ethic to take care of themselves and their families and their friends in the kinds of "communities" that may make the difference between surviving and thriving, and total chaos.


----------



## promiseacres

Finishing my coffee... we spent a couple of hours weeding after chores. . Need to catch up after our camping trip. DD's uniform is in the dryer as she has another game tonight... and DS will go to dog 4H. I am going to try and mow the yard this afternoon. Sometime I need to go through my bunny litters too, probably about time to post some for sale.. so I need to make decisions. 
  FYI my youngest says she's going to live in the city... no chores or garden work for her she says.... I hope not. She was not happy when we attended an event at the library the other day... too many people she says. She's only 6 so she has time to appreciate our life. And if not, we'll she'll be ok then too.


----------



## farmerjan

Once she gets to realize that cities and no chores also means LOTS of people and crowding, she will see that there are things to be gained by giving up other things....and that she will not be able to go out the door to fresh air and being able to do things because there is no space to do it....give her time....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee with toast and wild plum jam is ready! We have got a lot done the past 2 days. Neighbor boy Cooper is a big help. Today we are going to slaughter CCX, they are behemoths now. 23 more to do, I bet they will all be 8 pounders and more, dressed. It's getting hot and if we don't get them done, they'll start dropping dead of heat stroke, heart attack. cirrhosis of the liver, Covid, cancer, Alzheimer's, foot and mouth disease, and just because that's what they do. LOL LOL

I figure on slaughtering 13 today, package and put in the freezer tomorrow and slaughter the rest, and try to be done by Tuesday. One day next week I need the work the sheep, take fecals, use my new hand shears to clip 3 poor shedders, trim some feet and just general stuff. Cooper is all about coming to help with that. 

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy, 70 and muggy.  Supposed to have some serious rain around us but looks like we will be on the fringes again.  Haven't looked at the rain gauge, had a couple showers last night.  More rain coverage later this afternoon by the looks of it.   Have to finish unloading a couple things out of the car, then heading down the hill.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to work in the garden again, maybe run after groceries, Ranger needs a bath as tomorrow is show day.  Softball game tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Got 15 on ice! Cooper is good at pickin’ chickens. LOL im tired, the table is just low enough that I have to stoop a little. I’ve tried bricks, but it’s not satisfactory. Only 8 more left. It will probably take a couple of days to get them processed.


----------



## Alaskan

Cold here... brr

I sold all but 1 mut chickens,  and my last Leghorns. 

So.... down to only Spitz for large fowl,  and Ameraucana for bantam.


----------



## messybun

Speaking about jobs, a local pizza place was offering a 1,000$ bonus! I also live near a beach, which means tourists, and so jobs are looking for anybody now so they make enough profits for the year. McDees is giving away free phones or scholarships, depending on which location. It’s insane. Who knew that the greatest need would be the unskilled laborers.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey all, checking in here because it seems like the right place. Got four sheep sheared today, and a good majority of my stuff packed. I am headed out of town for a two day lamb show, and then a two day camp with half my flock. Really looking forward to the experience, but not the lack of sleep. Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Dog show today...


----------



## Baymule

We just got up. Thanks for the coffee. @Poka_Doodle have fun at the show and camp. @promiseacres enjoy the dog show.

15 chickens are calling my name. Lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Long week of long days...took today off and went to our livestock auction.  They have a beginning sale of what I consider a "yard sale" type. Just never know what's there. . I was enchanted by a puppy inside...several puppies today, none LGD type...so trying to decide the makeup of these pups.  Speckled, spotted, multi colored...I'm thinking some Aussie x maybe beagle????  Later find pure Catahoula.  Knew I wasn't looking for that, so this blue eyed beauty couldn't come home with me. .   Shame, pretty coloring.
Spent $5 and came home with a couple hundred worth of dig video cams.  a box of stuff on a table....pot luck grab bag, no one interested but I had seen one cam in there, found two. Table box was on, too.  Didn't want to risk bidding on that pup, so I left.

Cams are in great condition and hoping batteries charge...if not, can buy new.   I'll keep the small Samsung one, sell Sony with case, manuals, remote and extra lenses...can hardly lose for the price I need to recover.  😁. I already have a JVC much like the Sony.

Overcast and drizzly all day.  Hoping it shows a little sun tomorrow.  I have some farm work that needs no rain.  Need to till but, too wet....will work something else.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Cold front came through....so no more 90s....thankfully. We did survived the dog show yesterday. It was 🥵... but kids had a great day with Ranger. Dd1 got 2nd in showmanship and ds got champion puppy obedience and reserve champion overall in obedience!  Got to bed around 10....we were beat.


----------



## messybun

Thanks for the coffee! It has been a long week, and another long one yet to come. 
Someone was looking for a babysitter. 3 days a week for 4 hours a day over the summer. I’m hoping she gets back to me, I would love more experience with kids and that sounds doable with school. Even though the school website has been out most of the time, which is frustrating, but I do have a textbook.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. I'm going to cram chicken backs, skin, wing tips, etc in quart jars and run the pressure canner this morning after morning chores, then get to cutting up the 6 chickens on ice. Then I'll have enough to pack some more jars and run the pressure canner again. That will make 14 jars of chicken scraps for the dogs. Another day in the kitchen. Tomorrow we'll slaughter the last 8 CCX, then another day of processing and I'll be done for awhile. I'll still have all the frozen "parts" for the dogs to thaw and can for them. Nothing wasted here!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine today!    Yah!  finish coffee fix and walk the fences. I'll take the goats along, lots for them to chow down. There is a spot some are breaching in back fields and I need to fix. Pretty sure it's a low place and they are jumping.  Mares not getting out, not all the goats.  Need to fix so they can once again be left there while I'm gone.

Will check blackberries while back there.  Should be ready to pick now or soon.   Yard needs cutting but way too wet.  Later or just another day.  No biggie, yet.   

Lazed yesterday and rested.  Slept well.  I needed energizing!  

Weather for week looking good.  Work assignments look like I can be home a few days....in a row even.  Nice.   I have a couple rolls of new fence still waiting for me. 😁


----------



## Baymule

Outside chores are done, washing machine just stopped. Eating a PB&J sandwich, then I’ll strap on the day. Got lots to do!


----------



## Baymule

Neighbor Ron called , two bobcats got all his chickens but one last night. I guess that’s what woke me up at 1:30 this morning. My dogs go nuts and I sleep just fine because I know they are taking care of things for me. We’ll be supplying them with eggs, they covered us when ours weren’t laying last winter. He needs a new coop, I need a new coop. Think I’ll strike a deal, help me and I’ll help you. He really doesn’t know how to build a Fort Knox coop, so I’ll help him out. Figure I’ll supply some materials too, they are on disability.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Cold front came through....so no more 90s






Baymule said:


> Think I’ll strike a deal, help me and I’ll help you.


A good old fashioned coop raising!


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow on chickens.   You hate when that happens.   Wish you were close, I could give him some layers.  But nice yours are providing eggs enough for all.

Great to have sunshine....got two loads of clothes on line this morning.🙂

Blackberries not ready for big picking but, did find another elder batch starting.  Appreciated!   Others are really full of blooms and berries started.  Banner year if it doesn't dry up rain for a month, again.🤞

Took goats to back fields.  Found their escape, fixed it.   So far they are busy eating and I have enough well growing grasses to not need hay.  Big $$ drain -- as you know.  Had to stay with them for a while until they settled from the "we're wild and free" run
of the new field after all the rains have kept them close to their barn.  Now settled into serious eating.  New tree growth for them to clean up too.  Lot of new blackberry shoots trying to expand...they'll be eaten this week.  . Excellent forage for them.

Lunch is over for me.  Heading back out to do a little fixing on the kids weaning field.   They need to go it alone!  Moms are over it and I need milk....work slacking enough to do milking time.😃


----------



## Baymule

Got 8 chickens cut, vacuum sealed and in the freezer. First I packed 7 quart jars with chicken backs, necks, hearts, skin, wing tips and got the pressure canner going. Then I did the chickens. I packed 7 more quart jars and they are in the canner now. Not up to pressure yet, just got them in there. Dogs will have 14 more jars of chicken to mix with their food.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and muggy start, then some sun but then dark clouds by 4... unloaded all the cupboards and stuff, and it started to rain about 5.... some thunder but really steady light to medium rain.... supposed to get a couple hours then taper off and pass by and then clearing for about a week.  Tomorrow will be hay cutting time...

I will work on getting 2 of the cupboards scrubbed out from the mice and stuff and then put in the house this week.  Got another few boxes of stuff to bring up and then major cleaning down there....  Be glad to see some less humid weather and get some hay made this week.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> washing machine just stopped


 

End of the world!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe Bay meant the washer stopped because it finished the load


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Maybe Bay meant the washer stopped because it finished the load


Oh...   thats ok then.


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse is gone for a week... some training thing...

So after church, and then after doing a flag day thing at the elks we swung by the store!!!!

I got "staples" for kid #2, it is his birthday tomorrow,  turning 20, and he is house sitting...  so I got him 4 pounds of bacon,  a huge block of pepper jack, and 6 or so frozen gluten free meals. (I know... no greens, but he is eating seaweed and fireweed).

For my house I grabbed 4 pounds of bacon,  a huge thing of Jimmie Dean sausage, frozen pizza,  sour cream and a bunch of kinds of potato chips!     I even got several kids of soda for the kids (in general I never buy that stuff).

Also, ice cream and popsicles!!!

We all got home...

 

I watered the green house,shook the tomatoes and peppers..  thumped all flowers... 

Put my feet up and ate gobs of sour cream with garlic and cheddar potato chips!!

Kids are now playing some combat video game. 

We decided tonight was kid #2's birthday...  so all the junk food and video games.

And now I will NAP at a stupid time of 4:30.

But    no spouse,so all good!


----------



## Baymule

I’m proud to announce that the washing machine is not dead. It merely finished its cycle and I put clothes in the dryer.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’m proud to announce that the washing machine is not dead. It merely finished its cycle and I put clothes in the dryer.


Wow!  Nice!

I panicked i tell ya!

I had flashbacks to when our washer died.  -shudder-


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to get the last 8 Cornish Cross chickens on ice today. Neighbor boy Cooper is going to help and another boy is coming too. It should be fun.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule!
Need to go out and start chores, and weed in the garden. Might have time to update my farm thread later.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another day of sunshine here.   😁   getting close to 90 later. 

Yesterday I scrubbed all the big troughs...dumped hundreds of gallons and refilled.  Glad to get that done for a while.    Animals enjoyed the other fields to forage.  They get to do it today, also.  

Slow day with a few things to get done.  No Hussle today!


----------



## Baymule

Whew! Last 8 Dirty Birdies are on ice. Had shower, clean clothes, BJ taking shower now. Then we go to TSC to meet a guy and swap a chicken for catfish. LOL Then back home and I can get some processed today. Will can dog food tomorrow and hopefully make up the rest of the plum juice into jam.

I need to bail out the 300 gallon horse tub, scrub and refill, they might just get it topped off for now.
Hot and humid outside. We are in the days of early morning work, afternoon hibernation under the AC.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I got "staples" for kid #2


Somehow we've ended up with boxes and boxes of staples. We hardly ever use the stapler. Let me know if I should send some to kid #2 



Alaskan said:


> I had flashbacks to when our washer died. -shudder-


With a family of seven that WOULD be a disaster. I suspect Bay could was clothes in the bathtub for 2 people for a bit until a new machine arrived. 



Baymule said:


> I need to bail out the 300 gallon horse tub, scrub and refill, they might just get it topped off for now.


Bail? Maybe siphon? Don't think I'd want to bend over and move over a ton of water out of a trough.


----------



## Mini Horses

My field water tubs are mostly 100-150 gal, with a screw in drain plug.  Just be sure to move aside when you open those drain holes.      I do have a couple much shorter...so babies can reach a drink.   Guess which ones the big girls like to use!   .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well most of the outside chores are done tine for school and house work. got more seeds in the ground and harvest some veggies. the chickens still need to be let out but that still up for debate as i am not sure i want them out anymore lol. need to get them a run built. suppose to have a heat index between 102-108 today so i am staying inside dh got mad last time i played outside and might have gotten over heated so i am under threat if i do it again. no intention of it thats for sure. debating between freezing squash for frying or canning more pickled squash.


----------



## Baymule

We went to eat Mexican food. Lots of chips and salsa! Full like dog ticks now. I need a nap, not dirty birdies. Sigh……  Oh well, guess I’d better get started.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i know that feeling. kids are finishing up school i am cleaning and i went ahead and froze the squash this time. debating on how to use a zucchine we have i thinking of trying zucchine cheese and breaded fries recipe i found. having roast chicken and that doesnt sound to bad to go with it. the kids are getting tired of squash lol every other day to everyday lol. i am trying to use and preserve it. i am waiting to tomatoes and peppers to take off and start. the tonatoes have flowers and the peppers are taking their sweet time growing. oh well they catch up. cucumbers are starting to produce well now and pumkins are full just need them to rippen. also acorn squash and a anonther squash i cant remember are growing strongly now to. tons of sunflowers as well.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i know that feeling. kids are finishing up school i am cleaning and i went ahead and froze the squash this time. debating on how to use a zucchine we have i thinking of trying zucchine cheese and breaded fries recipe i found. having roast chicken and that doesnt sound to bad to go with it. the kids are getting tired of squash lol every other day to everyday lol. i am trying to use and preserve it. i am waiting to tomatoes and peppers to take off and start. the tonatoes have flowers and the peppers are taking their sweet time growing. oh well they catch up. cucumbers are starting to produce well now and pumkins are full just need them to rippen. also acorn squash and a anonther squash i cant remember are growing strongly now to. tons of sunflowers as well.



My family’s favorite thing with zucchini is zucchini bread. It’s basically banana bread, but with zucchini. It’s really good, super moist, but I’m not sure if you’d want to turn the oven on in the heat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

trying to avoid it plan to bake before sunrise now days. almost done with cleaning need to vaccum, laundry and dishes. eventually spring cleaning will get finished lol.


----------



## Baymule

I


Jesusfreak101 said:


> trying to avoid it plan to bake before sunrise now days. almost done with cleaning need to vaccum, laundry and dishes. eventually spring cleaning will get finished lol.


I have some zucchini recipes your kids would like. Zucchini apple pie, zucchini fruit roll ups, and zucchini candy. I’ll try to round them up on my computer and post them for you. Also zucchini lasagna, use zucchini strips instead of pasta.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so far some of the kids like the sauted and all liked the chocolate cake and they all like them as veggie sticks.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i dont care if they like them or not these are good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just a reminder in this heat....those counter ovens work outside.   Solar ovens are good in TX and other deserts.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 

Zucchini Candy

Peel and remove seed from LARGE heavy walled zucchini. Cut into 1 inch cubes. Simmer cubes in 4 -5 cups water with 3 packets Kool-Aid and 2 - 2 1/2 C sugar. simmer until cubes begin to get translucent. Drain and spread on dehydrator trays. Set at 125 degrees and dry about 16 hours until no longer sticky. Shake cooled candy in powdered sugar and store in sealed container.

Zucchini Cobbler

 I added twice the amount of cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon of ginger and a dash of cloves. It made it even more yummy! You could also make the filling, thicken up the juice with a little cornstarch and make a pie with it. 

Zuchinni Cobbler
FILLING
8 cups Zuc. peeled and seeded use large
2/3 cup lemon juice
1 cup sugar
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp cinnamon
Mix and cook until tender and set aside to cool

CRUST
4 cups flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup butter or oleo
cinnamon sugar to sprinkle on top

Mix crust till crumbly and pat 1/2 of crust into an oblong baking dish.
Bake that crust for 10 minutes at 375*
Place filling on baked crust and then put other 1/2 of crust mix over filling.
Sprinkle the cinnamon/sugar over top.
Bake at 375* for 30 minutes.

Don't tell them it is zuchinni and they will think it is apple....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Dentist appts for the girls. Then horse and pony this evening.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I need to get my motor started and hit the ground running today. Once I get all these chicken chores done, I’ve got to work sheep, bush hog the horse pasture behind the barn so the Bahia I planted last spring can grow, and tackle the garden, plant more stuff. Oh, wanna build new chicken coop. Gonna be a busy summer.
But for today, it’s process last 4 dirty birdies, can everything I can and clean up my mess.


----------



## Mini Horses

And our lists just keep growing!!  

I'm working today, then I plan to be off for a few....in a row!!!  Want that other area fenced so I can let goats graze it.  Nothing there now, so just get it up!  I'm hopeful.  New fence is here...waiting on me.  Crank up the tractor!   😁 

The zuc recipes sound good.  I'm gonna try those.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Just a reminder in this heat....those counter ovens work outside.


Good point


----------



## Baymule

I let the sheep out to graze the yard—-and where are they? Back in their cool barn! Eve just galloped across the yard to the swing set. She ran up under the slide to scratch her back, rocking back and forth. She grabbed a few mouthfuls of grass at a trot, going back to the barn. Haven’t seen a sheep out in the yard in hours. It’s hot, summer is here. Spoiled sheep!


----------



## messybun

Rain today! It was hot and dry this morning and rain this evening. My garden is liking it, but the weeds are loving it! At least I have happy goats. I get to puppy sit for a few days. I love these dogs, so it should be fun, hopefully the rain holds off a few hours on those days though!


----------



## Baymule

Done with Dirty Birdies!     

No more Cornish Cross to feed, water and daily move their chicken tractor. Poor little black sex links that I brooded with the Dirty Birdies, I told them that now they don't have to share with their fat cousins any more. 

We raised and processed 73 Cornish Cross chickens. Sold 45, got the rest stuffed in the freezer. I had lots of breast bones to simmer for broth, but I sent DH out to the Pig Palace with them. Pigs loves them some chicken! Not a scrap left! I was tired of dadburned chicken! Got 21 quarts of chicken scraps canned for the dogs, plus simmered a big pot for them today. 

*DONE WITH DIRTY BIRDIES!!!!!*


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Done with Dirty Birdies!
> 
> No more Cornish Cross to feed, water and daily move their chicken tractor. Poor little black sex links that I brooded with the Dirty Birdies, I told them that now they don't have to share with their fat cousins any more.
> 
> We raised and processed 73 Cornish Cross chickens. Sold 45, got the rest stuffed in the freezer. I had lots of breast bones to simmer for broth, but I sent DH out to the Pig Palace with them. Pigs loves them some chicken! Not a scrap left! I was tired of dadburned chicken! Got 21 quarts of chicken scraps canned for the dogs, plus simmered a big pot for them today.
> 
> *DONE WITH DIRTY BIRDIES!!!!!*



Wow! Congratulations!!! I’m impressed at what you’ve done. Now, time for a nap!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I have plum juice to make jam with today. Going to make a batch of elderberry syrup today too, got elderberries in the freezer. Elderberries are blooming, looks like it's going to be a good year for them, we'll pick all we can.


----------



## promiseacres

Great job @Baymule, that's a lot of birds to process. 
Need to get chores, then out to do the weeding and clean those rabbit cages. Get those 4H projects done. DD1 had a good 4H HP practice last night. 

Tonight is the last Tractor driving practice. And dd2 will get to go again to VBS with some friends.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule our elders are looking very fruitful here, also.   So long as we get occasional rain for next couple months.  We have blooms and set berries around here.  Yesterday I went by my farm patches and was thrilled with quantity!   Then other locations are just as full.  I actually drank some of my juice last night, iced and diluted. Was good.  

Wild blackberry patches are starting to get pickable ripe.   will make jelly/jam.

My friend says the fig trees are over full this year, too.  My dehydrator is ready.   Guess it's a fruit year!  Want blueberries...waiting on u-pick nearby...love those.

Sunny and nice today...plus I'm home!  Farm work day.


----------



## Baymule

In one of our patches are a lot of small young plants. We plan on digging them up and planting them here on our place.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

your awesome Bay! thank you. going to water the garden in a bit, need to cook breakfast for the kids they waking up finally. going to be a cleaning day and school day. One of Dh's sisters and her kids are stay at his grandparents for the week. the kids are hoping to play with her kids dh thinks tomorrow he be home for that long story but most of his family acts the same. so for now i just get to get things done going to bake blueberry muffins, possible cookies and bread and thinking of making tortillas. i made apple pie last night and the kids arent fans of pie quite yet three of the four tried it and my youngest dd liked it the others prefer cookies😑. lol oh well.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Also toast with wild plum jam.
This morning we will be working outside, doing more clean up. Still some pine limbs on the ground from a lightning struck tree that we had taken down. It was right at the fence/gate and falling distance to the carport. I got my battery charged on my chainsaw so I can cut them up to manageable lengths. Have some towering pole plants to chop and pile on the burn pile and other assorted stuff. DH will do a little more mowing with push weed eater to knock down the big weeds that the sheep won’t eat.

Neighbor Robert got the tractor yesterday evening to drag pine logs to his sawmill. And he hitched up the bush hog to mow our back pasture! Thanks Robert!

Busy morning. Then the heat will drive us inside around noon. Even the sheep run back in their barn in the heat of the day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Got everything done. Weeding, rabbit cages, made tie dye shirts for the kids for dd2's 4H project and got to the tractor driving practice. Last one for this year. Had some inquiries on some bunnies. Need to sell some. Had 2 does due yesterday, but nothing. It's ok we've plenty at this point. Just over 2 weeks of crazy busyness of 4H, 3 week of SB and on to other summer things after that so not sure it'll slow down much.
Praying for rain, our hay fields look pretty pitiful.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain...what happened to  a couple nicer rains a week?  Seems it has become three weeks without and two with....is my CRS in the way?  Was it never normal?  Am I dreaming?   Well, I could use some rain, too.  Ran a lot of water washing off my tractor yesterday and it soaked in so fast I was amazed!   Yep, rain dance again.  Things aren't at wilt stage but, could be in a few days with the heat.

Heat -- WOW for those temps out west and even NW.....way bad.   As bad as the snow and cold. In reverse.  If no one believes in climate change, think about these extremes.

@Baymule  have a good farm day!  I did one yesterday and can feel it today....sore like you never use half those muscles.    😁.  But me and my tractor did good!!   Fixed a fence a limb had shortened and goaties jumped...no more!  Walked the herd to a pasture with a LOT of gumball trees wanting to grow....eat before I mow.   Buffet time. 

Today small jobs in several stores, then off  3 days. 

Looking at the "I want a garden" area that's seriously becoming a pasture again!!  Maybe I just need to disc every field I have because the grass is unreal. .  Not sure I can win this one.   Haven't given up but it's crossed my mind.  Then I'd have to start over 🤔 .    No wonder people just buy stuff.  😶

Work for pay, today.  Will see how I feel about it Friday.   👍😋


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all, pancakes and bacon here. dh is gonna have breakfast with us whether or not he has a load today dont know yet but more then likely he does he dropping a load off now. will be working on the new planting section in the garden along with laundry school and the kids want to go swimming.


----------



## Baymule

It was just too hot and humid to stay out any longer. But we got some more done and built up the burn pile again.


----------



## Mini Horses

We've had upper 80s with humidity almost same until couple days ago.  First cold front just took out humidity...nice!   Now second cold front brought cooler temps along.   It was only 65 at get up this morning.   After early week, thought I was cold!   😁  🤫   so had left windows open...I don't even put my AC to these temps.   Brrrrr.... Will be real nice to go outside and work today.  Once dew dries some.

Sunny, cool, long list of "to dos".  Yep.  Three days to play like I'm  retired.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all gonna be cleaning house today slacked off yesterday. dh and dd1 were upset so tried to distract them as possible. long story but lets just say sometimes family sucks. but today dd1 has some school then i am gonna find out what we going to do for fathers day this weekend. might rent a cabin for a day or so and see if we can just get away or might look at doing something else.


----------



## promiseacres

Storms moving through! Yes we need the rain! Just a few sprinkles so far.  

Last day to work on several the 4H projects, DH and DS are building a rifle rack... they started it last night.  DD2 is finished and we're washing/drying DD1's tie dye tshirt today... they're not turning out the greatest but oh well. Her Poster is finished. She'll still have 3 projects but they go in next week on different days/times. Needs to make her electric project (DH's thing),  cookies and pick/make a bouquet. DS has a lamp to rewire for his electric project again (DH's thing). The two older ones have their tractor driving tests on Monday, the obstacle course is the following Monday. Wednesday is part 1 of the horse show. Sigh... ready for the next two weeks to be done so we can rest. 

One of the does is nesting this morning, better late than never!! The doe who didn't have have a litter until she was 3, so that's super great!  And her litter should tell me more about the buck's genotype!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Last day to work on several the 4H projects, DH and DS are building a rifle rack... they started it last night.


That is DD2's MO as well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, been a busy week. Just wanted to say I am alive and well. Hope all is good here!


----------



## Baymule

We went to Livingston to see friends today. Found out DS was in Alto, working on a school, so on the way back, we stopped. That’s the crane he runs, that’s him on the left walking back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  one big boy you have there Bay !


----------



## Baymule

I dot even come up to his shoulder. They will leave this job Wednesday. Then he breaks down the crane and either drives it back to the shop or to the next job.


----------



## Mini Horses

My very cool morning quickly went to upper 80s !   Before that I did all the errands I'd been putting off,. PD bills on line and started farm stuff after.   Unloaded feed, did chores and released goats into big field where I'd made fence repairs yesterday.   YES!!!!!!   Still in there....walking that fence line but, have discovered the escape is gone and settled down to graze.

I walked to back to pick blackberries, then took tractor to use front end loader as my extension ladder to get up and over!  Just climbed the arms and settled in the loader, over and among the canes.  Nice.   Berries are larger than past, so by sun night I'll have a real good batch.

Before, while walking back to get tractor, I found several passion fruit vines.  One had about 6 fruits.  Strange.   These aren't maypops as best as I can tell but, I'm on the border of temps for the varieties.    Guess that's a "find" of sorts.   😁   I'd rather "find" ginsing.  . They are along the old RR track.   Lot of mullion out there, too.
But these passion vines are  in a gully formed by the raised tracks, with a LOT of rock, so a big heat bank for them.   Now, I wait for them to ripen.  Hope the groundhogs don't get them first!   Grandad used to hunt groundhog.  Grams cooked it.   Hmmmm 🤔

Also noticed my behind me neighbor had filled some groundhog  tunnels along the ridge...maybe that's why I've seen activity back on my field again.  Trap time!   

Funny what you find when you stay home.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

we played hooky and went to the park and played on the splash pad and went to heb and got some groceries.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on and some storebought donuts.  Finally getting a good rain shower. 
Miss Dora had 7 healthy kits, crazy how all three of the does I rebred this spring had  larger litters the 2nd time.  according to my records  this doe had 25 misses, before giving us 2 litters this year.... 
Lost a doe too... a favorite. She was only 3 but has given me 4 litters and was a sweet easy going girl.  definitely some highs and lows this year.
One doe due next week and we are done for awhile. 
4h check in this morning then we'll see if dd2 will. have a tball game since it's raining.


----------



## Mini Horses

Very breezy this morning, maybe 15+.   Ok at 73 but heading mid 90s.  And humidity has returned.  You can sure feel it.  Guess I'll do my outside first and spend lunch until dinner in AC.       if the goats are smart they will hunker under those trees out there!  They are just  enjoying the cool morning right now.    Breakfast over and clear...need to finish loading dish washer and run it.    

They say we'll get tail end of those rains coming from gulf about Mon or Tue.   Pastures are ready for it!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee and doughnuts! Going to take down a big dead tree this morning.  Robert will tie off on it, run the rope around another tree in the direction he wants it to go, (away from the fence) and BJ will hold tension with the tractor. We have a couple to bring down.
Hot, much too hot.


----------



## messybun

Neighbor’s wife is out of town for the week. He’s mowed the yard 5 times in two days, and then started mowing a different neighbor’s yard. Then tried to brush hog the ditches. At the moment he’s shooting snakes; which has me worried because I have tall grass and exploring ducklings. Hopefully he gets them, or that he’s actually shooting at a hose. Entertainment in the country!


----------



## Bruce

5 times in 2 days?!? That man is REALLY bored!
I hope he doesn't hit anything important when he's out shooting.


----------



## messybun

Bruce said:


> 5 times in 2 days?!? That man is REALLY bored!
> I hope he doesn't hit anything important when he's out shooting.


No kidding lol. Lightning struck his workshop about two weeks ago and it still doesn’t have electricity in it which just adds to.


----------



## Mini Horses

I mowed the yard today,  first time in two weeks.  No boredom here.  😁 

Need to weed eat but, 92 out there now.  Suspect I'll weed eat inside instead.  It can wait another day.


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> Neighbor’s wife is out of town for the week. He’s mowed the yard 5 times in two days, and then started mowing a different neighbor’s yard. Then tried to brush hog the ditches. At the moment he’s shooting snakes; which has me worried because I have tall grass and exploring ducklings. Hopefully he gets them, or that he’s actually shooting at a hose. Entertainment in the country!


I guess it beats hitting the bar and getting drunk!


----------



## Mini Horses

92 holding steady....my last pregnant doe has decided to go into labor today!   🤔   told her yesterday to get it done, ten degrees cooler then.  At least she went into the barn under fans.   I'm anticipating trips, again this year.   We'll know soon....  At least they'll dry fast! 😁. Better go check, been an HR since last look.  A prissy bottle baby, spoiled.


----------



## Baymule

Robert helped us take down 3 dead trees by the fence this morning. I’m glad to have them down. One was big and the grain spiraled like a peppermint stick. Even with being tied off by ropes and BJ on the tractor keeping tension, it fell the wrong way. Robert ran! It didn’t hit him or the fence so we considered it victory. The other two were small, one fell into another tree, so they tied the rope to the base, then the tractor bucket, BJ backed up and dragged it down.

Then we got 13 round bales delivered. Meat chicken sales bought our hay. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Be glad you got hay.  Heard it was tight to get in some TX areas.  No matter who paid!  It sure is nice when the animals can bring enough $ to cover most.

So Peanut had twins, one each.  Waited to be sure she passed afterbirth. New mom was fed, watered and kids on milkbar.     left them to bond.   She looked big and had trips last yr....not good with third!   Plenty of milk, just whichever two latched were only two allowed at that time. Had to really watch all got fed and bottled a few times!

This morning I saw the big groundhog digging under hen house this week.  This afternoon, saw TWO!!  Not gonna happen!   Traps and moth balls first...carry 22 in case.   Fine big canner full out there.  .   Another aggrevation.  Guess it will keep the rat snakes away.   Well, rather hack a snake.   They don't make the mess these have.   Like in 2 days!   Dirt everywhere.   And last night, that big skunk was right up at the back yard.  Another uninvited, unwanted....not wanting to trap that.

PLUS. Yep, more....cat brought 3 kittens up to porch with her tonight!  . They're running along and wild!  Wow.  That was a surprise.  Look 4-6 wks?? More rehoming....and a spay/neuter schedule to set.  WTH? 

Hope tomorrow isn't full of additions and adventures.  

This has been a busy day......full of surprise!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses you have all kinds of new pets!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> One was big and the grain spiraled like a peppermint stick.


Why do you think it grew like that?


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good morning everyone. How are you doing up there?


----------



## messybun

River Buffaloes said:


> Good morning everyone. How are you doing up there?


Good morning to you! Not much has happened yet, but it should be a good day! There is a tropical storm coming in, but we should be fine. I’m worried about one animal shelter falling, but there’s not much I could do.


----------



## Mini Horses

72 this morning.  Slight overcast...storm front in NE north Carolina, which is only a few miles from me.   Light chance of scattered showers late day.   I'm good with that!  Did a lot of lifting, cutting, mowing, rearranging and trash piling yesterday!  Clothes sweat wet and dirty at come in last night....hot shower, cool water and fell into bed.  This morning a little sore here and there.  Shoulders and back tell me rain and rest would be good today.  But some things need attention this morning.  Gotta happen, suck it up.

Mon, Tue...rains coming.  Maybe 1-2".   We need it.   Been hot and dry.

At least yard got mowed!  Looks like someone lives here, not abandoned property.  🤣


Happy Father's Day to all you guys out there!!


----------



## River Buffaloes

messybun said:


> Good morning to you! Not much has happened yet, but it should be a good day! There is a tropical storm coming in, but we should be fine. I’m worried about one animal shelter falling, but there’s not much I could do.


It's evening here and we are receiving a lot of rain.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Mini Horses said:


> 72 this morning.  Slight overcast...storm front in NE north Carolina, which is only a few miles from me.   Light chance of scattered showers late day.   I'm good with that!  Did a lot of lifting, cutting, mowing, rearranging and trash piling yesterday!  Clothes sweat wet and dirty at come in last night....hot shower, cool water and fell into bed.  This morning a little sore here and there.  Shoulders and back tell me rain and rest would be good today.  But some things need attention this morning.  Gotta happen, suck it up.
> 
> Mon, Tue...rains coming.  Maybe 1-2".   We need it.   Been hot and dry.
> 
> At least yard got mowed!  Looks like someone lives here, not abandoned property.  🤣
> 
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all you guys out there!!


We are expecting no respite from rain. Happy father's day. I cooked goat curry today for my father.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Why do you think it grew like that?


I have no idea. It was big and rotten and dangerous. A tree guy looked at it and didn't want to do it. It had big branches that could fall and crack heads open. I am VERY glad to have it down. One big branch broke off and is hanging up in a tree, no walking under that! The next storm will probably bring it down. 



River Buffaloes said:


> Good morning everyone. How are you doing up there?


I am being lazy. It is 11 AM and I'm still in pajamas, haven't even been outside to feed animals........ they sure are gonna be mad at me. Been paying bills and mapping out the monthly budget, never a chore I enjoy.  LOL I'm about to get dressed, go feed animals and probably come back in and not do much of nothing. I've been going hard at it for quite awhile and haven't had any down time, so I guess I've earned it.

Goat curry sounds delicious. I'm sure your father enjoyed it. You are a good son. 

For Father's day I'm taking my husband out to eat, but not until Thursday. Today will be crazy crowded. It is Texas De Brazil, a very pricey restaurant that I've been wanting to go to for several years, but couldn't wrap my brain around the price. I have money from selling lambs, have located 2 registered ewe lambs to purchase possibly this coming week, and have money left over. So I am going to splurge and treat my husband to a place we may never go again. 









						Home
					

Reserve a table at our Brazilian steakhouse; where the traditions of Brazilian churrasco blend with the generous spirit of Texas hospitality.




					texasdebrazil.com


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> I have no idea. It was big and rotten and dangerous. A tree guy looked at it and didn't want to do it. It had big branches that could fall and crack heads open. I am VERY glad to have it down. One big branch broke off and is hanging up in a tree, no walking under that! The next storm will probably bring it down.
> 
> 
> I am being lazy. It is 11 AM and I'm still in pajamas, haven't even been outside to feed animals........ they sure are gonna be mad at me. Been paying bills and mapping out the monthly budget, never a chore I enjoy.  LOL I'm about to get dressed, go feed animals and probably come back in and not do much of nothing. I've been going hard at it for quite awhile and haven't had any down time, so I guess I've earned it.
> 
> Goat curry sounds delicious. I'm sure your father enjoyed it. You are a good son.
> 
> For Father's day I'm taking my husband out to eat, but not until Thursday. Today will be crazy crowded. It is Texas De Brazil, a very pricey restaurant that I've been wanting to go to for several years, but couldn't wrap my brain around the price. I have money from selling lambs, have located 2 registered ewe lambs to purchase possibly this coming week, and have money left over. So I am going to splurge and treat my husband to a place we may never go again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Reserve a table at our Brazilian steakhouse; where the traditions of Brazilian churrasco blend with the generous spirit of Texas hospitality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texasdebrazil.com



Yes he did, goat curry with fragrant basmati rice, scented Maldah mango and sweet onion vinegar salad.


----------



## Baymule

River Buffaloes said:


> Yes he did, goat curry with fragrant basmati rice, scented Maldah mango and sweet onion vinegar salad.


That sounds better than the Brazilian steak house!


----------



## Ridgetop

Pickle recipe to go with Goat Curry?

Posting it here to give to as many as possible.  Because I am so proud of *remembering *to post it!  LOL

*Recipe for Summer Pickles *
These are a bread and butter type pickle made with zucchini and yellow crookneck squash, red bell peppers and onions.

2 medium onions sliced thin
2 sweet red bell peppers sliced thin strips
1 quart zucchini squash sliced about 1/4" thick
1 quart crookneck squash sliced about 1/4" thick

Toss vegetables all together in large bowl, sprinkle with 1/4 cup pickling salt, cover with ice water for 2 hours.  Drain well - do not rinse.

Syrup
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar
4 cups white sugar
1 tsp. turmeric
2 tsps. celery seed
1 1/2 tsp. mustard seed
2 tsps. powdered alum
1 cinnamon stick, broken

In a large kettle, bring syrup ingredients to a boil, then simmer 10 minutes.  Add drained squash, onions, and peppers.  Bring pickles to a full boil and IMMEDIATELY remove from heat.   Put in clean hot jars leaving 1/2" headspace.

Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

This recipe will make 4 pints.  I usually put it in the taller 12 ounce jars which will make 7 of these jars.  I like them in the taller jars so you can see the colors.  This is a pretty pickle for gifts too.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds so yummy and a good way to use squash. My yellow squash and zucchini is just coming up, hoping I get smothered in squash!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Finally got 1/2" of rain last night... with nasty storms/hail.... Neighbors have a tree down (they live in a woods).  I couldn't see any problems from the windows.  We'll get chores done here soon.  Today we'll get some weeding done. Work on Electric projects, do some laundry. Debating on washing the horses.. well the two whom will go to the contesting on Wednesday.... may wait until Wednesday. Today the high is 70 and cloudy.... not great day to to wash horses in cold water. Tonight is Tractor driving testing. Soon we'll need to get a load of hay brought over.... I'll see how soft the ground is today though may let the horses have pasture again. Too many decisions!!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee, going for my second cup. Going to pull the giant weeds in the garden today, the sheep love them. 

Biting gnats and flies are horrible here, I woke up last night, itching and scratching. I have bites on my ears and side of my face. All the rain we had led to an explosion of gnats and flies. It is drying up and the population is diminishing, I'm almost wishing for -6F degrees again!


----------



## Mini Horses

That sounds so good!  Gonna keep that recipe and make.   We always seem to have plenty of squash and zucs.  🙂

It's overcast big time today...big gray blanket up there.   Seems they think it will move off about noonish.  You can really feel the wetness as you walk out.  Poss showers. 

Have a new list....and maybe a few days off  🤔   work is slack for a couple weeks, then some big projects.   Better get home stuff done!   If sun comes out, I'll be in the mood.  .  Gloomy doesn't motivate me.  I will go toss some of these moth balls into the squatter groundhog holes this morning....hoping to motivate them to move on before they get lead poisoning!   Of course, chores will get done.    Made sure the new kids had full tummies just before dark.  This doe has beautiful udder and teats for hand milking but, the length and softness makes it hard for a newborn kid to find the end for a few days.  Once they are few days old, no problem.  So, on tummy check a few days. 😁.     Need to check blackberries for ready to pick.

Need to top off a pasture but, if I change out attachments and it rains, bummer!!  Although temps are good....better than mid nineties of weekend....decisions!!

I see a lot of "need to".  Better "get to" them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you for the coffee. Slept in this morning, man its nice to do that every now and then. Chores are done, so time to study now, and got to work this afternoon. Got a state contest tomorrow for something, so hopefully I will be able to prepare enough today.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone is doing well. Thanks for the coffee, it's cool in here, the coffee does help.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> A tree guy looked at it and didn't want to do it.


I guess you needed a more experienced tree guy. Or a group of amateurs with angels on their shoulders.  



Baymule said:


> So I am going to splurge and treat my husband to a place we may never go again.


Unless you REALLY like it. Then you have to increase the flock and sell more lambs.



River Buffaloes said:


> Yes he did, goat curry with fragrant basmati rice, scented Maldah mango and sweet onion vinegar salad.


Sounds great!!!



Baymule said:


> I'm almost wishing for -6F degrees again!


Key word here being "almost" right?

We're supposed to hit 90° today  but not get much higher than 60 tomorrow. You can bet I'm putting off some outdoor activities today.


----------



## Alaskan

We are back to rainy blah...

If I could dial the weather...  it could gently rain every night, or every other...  and sun every day!  

Pigs busted through the fence post and fence into my veggie garden...  ate up my peas...

Then left the veggie garden...  and busted into the chicken yard....  dumped over the chicken feeder and went to town.


Rather blows my mind...  that they would leave the veggie garden, and instead of running around the huge great outdoors... they circled about and busted into the coop....


I haven't yet inventoried the veggie garden to see how bad it is...

I am grumpy...  we are out of drinking water, and I am thirsty....  makes me grumpy.

Also...  it being cloudy.


----------



## Ridgetop

We love curry!     Weather has cooled down a bit from 100's to 90's.  You can feel the difference.  Plus it was humid which makes heat worse.  Nice breeze today.

Haven't had my first cup of coffee yet although have reheated in microwave twice!  I need to hide out and drink it - after I nuke it again!  LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

It cleared up, no rain at my place but, did a lot about 20 miles away.   Sun came out and I worked outside - manual labor - got to about 90 and humidity close to same.  Have a big pile of trash cut from fence lines.  Too windy to burn.   Stopped about 4 and got a shower.  Definitely rain tomorrow afternoon.

I tossed moth balls into the groundhog tunnels.   Couple hrs later, they were tossing them out!!     I found and tossed back in.  We did this a couple times.   Seriously funny.  So tomorrow, I'll add more...next day, I'll put the hose in and flood the den.   May try a trap, baited with veggies tomorrow night....they like daybreak to come out.  Breakfast is served! 🤞. Better than a flood, I tell ya.  Eat it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 42° this morning... crazy weather.   
Got the tractor driving tests all done and graded.  Before the obstacle courses my kiddos are 1 and 2 in the jr division...can't tell them yet... but super proud. DS is the most experienced jr but dd1 is the youngest. 
Today have a chiropractic appt, then a library thing, mow at the farm and a tball game. 
Still need to clean up the horses....it will keep until tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I got up very early...4:30...had hot tea, wandered out about 5 to see if squatters were up.  No sightings.  Had a jug of ammonia under sink, so dumped that into tunnels.   . Read that was another scent they would leave.  Tomorrow I flood them.  Worked last time.

Light overcast this morn, very humid.  Supposed to rain heavy noonish to sixish.   Need the rains.  So unloaded feed, did chores....milked one side of new goat mom.  Both kids using one side right now.   I need to do some weed eater around house.   I'll work on that this morn and call it a day for outside.   Inside needs some attention while it rains and I'm home.   Supposed to cool about 20 degrees and stay mid 70 couple days. Then mid 90s a few days.   Make up your mind weather!

For now....  It's coffee time...help yourself.  Having ginger snaps with mine. 😁


----------



## Baymule

Just got up. Going to do chores, then have 40 ears of corn to make cream corn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Need to get moving my body lately has decide that its going to wake me up every hour or so at night but as soon as its about the time i want to get up it goes in to a deep sleep and ignores my alarm. .. so rude. Oh well have alot of chores to get done inside and outside today 89 the high thats cool compared to what its been might decide to work more outside then inside.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Rather blows my mind... that they would leave the veggie garden, and instead of running around the huge great outdoors... they circled about and busted into the coop....


Food or freedom, food or freedom
FOOD!!!!



Mini Horses said:


> I tossed moth balls into the groundhog tunnels. Couple hrs later, they were tossing them out!!  I found and tossed back in. We did this a couple times. Seriously funny.


Apparently they like to play catch!


----------



## Alaskan

Today is going to be SHORTER than yesterday!!!

The world is over!  Darkness comes!!!!     

And... we need a long dry spell so that I can get the 12 thousand paint projects painted.....  that hasn't happened yet.

The trim board under a livingroom window is rotted....

I am planning on pulling it off today...  wondering what horror I will find under it.

I am thinking I will start all of the scraping paint work.

With the lack of heat...  the potatoes are doing NADA.  Peas look totally gone from the pig excitement...  pigs didn't root up any of the many weeds in the veggie garden...     Luckily the cabbage still looks ok.

So.... outside veggie garden...  looks like cabbage and some parsley is all that will get harvested.   

Greenhouse still good.


----------



## Alaskan

Didn't pull off the rotted board.... ithonk I will buy a replacement and caulk first...

So... I just scraped flaking paint.


----------



## Baymule

Took our neighbors to eat shrimp, then home where I had a lemon icebox pie waiting.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Didn't pull off the rotted board.... ithonk I will buy a replacement and caulk first...


Good thinking!    😁 .


Baymule said:


> Took our neighbors to eat shrimp


Any reason?    


Guess my groundhogs got annoyed...no more "playing catch". 😁.  In fact no activity, extra dirt, etc.   Hope they left.   I'll flood tunnels tomorrow.   Big rain this afternoon, so easy to see any tracks, dig, or...in the settled dirt.  Couple days flooding and they'll be gone....don't like wet places.    I'll set cups of moth balls in to keep it scented for a while.   Shovel dirt back into open edges...be done and watch for a while.

Did weed eat in morning.  Moved some hens to new coop...seemed to do well with others there. Glad.  Incubator hatched chicks moved to large grow out pen.  Good!

Inside and watched it rain for a few hours.  Good, steady, slow rain.  Maybe 1.5".


----------



## Baymule

Up and at ‘em early this morning! Going to go get two 3 1/2 month old registered ewes today. I’m so excited I couldn’t sleep.
Coffee is ready and toast with wild plum jam! Gotta go!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Up and at ‘em early this morning! Going to go get two 3 1/2 month old registered ewes today. I’m so excited I couldn’t sleep.
> Coffee is ready and toast with wild plum jam! Gotta go!


Me too, up early that is. But I didn't need to be. Bathing and clipping ponies, dd1 has first half of the horse show today, it doesn't start until 5.... but lots to do. Going to make final cuts on which bunnies are going to the fair saturday and touch up tattos, then focus on the ponies..wish they were already cleaned up but I suppose they would have found the dirt and needed rebathed. 

Good luck on your new ewes Baymule!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  can't wait to see the little darlings.   You've worked and waited for these, so I'm sure you're about to wet your pants!   

Slept in this morning and it was nice!   Coffee just finished and I'm going to  slowly  energize myself.  Help yourself, fresh pot.....  This is going to be a "no rush"  day.  Relaxing.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Up and at ‘em early this morning!


I guess, you posted at 3 AM your time!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Good morning. Dh left for work about 4somethingish. Got some rain the other night so weeding was easier however couldnt do it long humidity ruined the cooler weather and made it hotter. Nothing special planned today.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I guess, you posted at 3 AM your time!!


No, 4 AM my time. We are headed back home now, just left. Both are twins, different moms and different fathers, so 2 different bloodlines.


----------



## Bruce

Oh, so you slept in  
Congrats on the new sheep. I bet Ringo will be happy to meet them.


----------



## Alaskan

We need to finish scraping the house today...  I got almost all of the painted trim scraped..... i need a really tall ladder for the last 2 bits...

The plan was to go over all stained areas today witha wire brush and then caulk...

But:
1. Nasty overcast blah out today, looks like drizzle throughout the day....  which yes, we could work in anyway....except

2.kid 4. and I both have congested uck. I couldn't sleep worth a darn...  the drugs I took didn't do squat for the congestion/runny nose...  and I am a whiney baby when I am congested and can't sleep.



Kid 5 was sound asleep on the couch when I came down at 9.....  just woke him up at 10...  he says he feels fine


----------



## messybun

It’s only in the 70s and not raining all day yay!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> i need a really tall ladder for the last 2 bits...


And a young spry kid to do the work up there!


----------



## Mini Horses

Worked a couple hrs at job.  Done until Monday.   

Mid afternoon, came home and set up to flood dens.   There were 3 of those rascals watching me from their "usual" home about 150' over, by old RR tracks.  🤬. Turned that hose on and fill every run to overflow.   Let it soak in and filled again.  Gotta be mud now!   Tomorrow, repeat, then throw dirt back far as I can.    ☹️😝

Some goats moved back to regular barn.  They had older kids, who didn't move and are now screaming!!  Ahhh weaning time.  Still a few does with kids not ready to wean.   It's a noisy time.  Moms aren't trying to get to kids. . Glad I'm home for next 4 days...some changes to handle and milking to start.   Does are laughing now but, will want help tomorrow!  Fresh milk!!!!  .  Noisy and busy for a few days.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Both are twins, different moms and different fathers, so 2 different bloodlines.


*Pictures, pedigrees and breeder info please!!!  Want to know everything including how they fit with Ringo's bloodlines!*


----------



## Mini Horses

A coolish 56 here with sunshine...going to upper 70s.   Sure sounds good!   So many options on my lists...

This is first. .  Just looking at options, what is most needed  😁 all of it!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> *Pictures, pedigrees and breeder info please!!!  Want to know everything including how they fit with Ringo's bloodlines!*







__





						Registered Ewes for Ringo!
					

We got home a little while ago with two 3 1/2 month old registered ewes. We bought them from Howard and Susian Covington in Livingston. I was so excited I couldn’t sleep last night.  Dessa



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Baymule

I slept like a rock last night. Going to drink my coffee and go do chores.


----------



## promiseacres

Sleepy still but have to meet a bunny transporter here in an hour or so. Then we have electric judging this afternoon and and SB practice. And squeeze in cleaning rabbit cages as tomorrow is more 4H judging and RAIN.... sigh. 
Horse and pony part 1 went very well. All 3 kids had a blast, only DD1 showed. But now DS wants to too.   DD1 was also invited to play on an ALL Star SB team... of course we'll let her.


----------



## Baymule

I read your post to my husband. I had to brag on you a little. Every kid should have a Mom like you!


----------



## Ridgetop

What did I do?


----------



## Baymule




----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I suppose lot of it has to do with a mother who was so wrapped up in herself that we weren't allowed to do any extra curriculars except 4H and then many times we were on our own for educating ourselves on projects.
 Am grateful for the opportunities I have to teach and guide my kids.

Forgot still had cookies to bake for DD1 project... so the cages still need cleaned. Guess they'll have to be done tomorrow rain or not. SB practice got cancelled so staying home and relaxing...well trying.


----------



## Ridgetop

Wine helps. . . .


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all coffee is ready. We woke up, didn’t have to get up for any reason, just woke up. Already started laundry. Guess I’ll get the washing done. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Good for you, Bay!   I slept until my internal clock and the rooster on my porch said  awaken!  Up shortly after, soon as I got my bearings.   Then, whoa....don't move until the back gets stretched out!   After a few minutes of dangling upside down and rotation in rythm to the sharp spurting pain of cramped muscles, I stumbled to the kitchen and pushed the buttons on the coffee pot.  That rascal has an auto timer to start, need to find directions again.     I'll feel like I have ghost partner then!

After coffee and a look at BYH I headed out.  Looked at some of today's rework on some old fence...it's everywhere!...and listened to hens and chicks talking.  Some of the does were pretty vocal this morning, in response to kids hollering for them.  Noisy morning!  Opened coops and see that "something" came out from under the one....stuck hose back in and flooded again!  I will win this.   🤬 

Then decided to weed eat what I could, then recharge batteries while I worked other stuff.  Only bad thing with this type...batteries and power.   So, an hour got done.  Have a spark plug to switch out in tiller.  Load some wire to take to my "construction site" to cover my board fence with wire to keep goat kids in/out....they are SO, SO adept at this.  I've watched them scoot under a board to shoulders, then lay on their side, then use legs like they are running to push/pull selves under!  Boggles your mind!!  They get thru places you would bet a weeks pay it couldn't.  

My hydrate break is over.  Back at it!


----------



## promiseacres

Lunch break. 4H judging is finished for non livestock projects. We have tractor driving Monday, Rabbits Tuesday and 2nd day of Horse and Pony on Wednesday.  Need to get outside and clean those rabbit cages. Then if the rain doesn't restart SB game tonight.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> They get thru places you would bet a weeks pay it couldn't.


Yep, so yep....I couldn't keep mine fenced in.

Luckily I managed to train them to stay around the house.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> didn’t have to get up for any reason, just woke up


Better than the alternative, we would miss you!


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 4:30 AM Had coffee, but drank it all. LOL LOL Think I'll put Ringo and the big girls in Pasture #2 and let the little girls graze the yard today. They lay up in the heat of the day. A few days ago, the sheep were grazing, I didn't see the little girls anywhere. Finally found them, they crawled under the stock trailer and were laying in dog-dug holes! LOL LOL 
Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Mini Horses

We are mid 70s at start up but, 100% humidity...it's raining!   😁    had a good rain late afternoon, it stopped.  More last night, which woke me.  More this morn and poss scattered later.   Not complaining because we are set to be dry and hot for next 7-10 days, 75 nights and 90 days.  So this moisture is needed.   Pastures appreciate it.

Haven't been off this many days in a row for so long that I'm feeling strange...not sure day of week without phone to check ....anxiety of "what am I not doing?"  this is unusual.  Have 2 more days, back to work Mon.   If I retired, how would I make it???  Everyday is a Saturday?   I'll muddle thru . Need to go check tunnel city.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun and clouds this morning, breeze.  Nice actually.  Glad to be home.  64 to start.  Possible showers but only like 20% chance.  Looks like @Mini Horses is going to keep it all over to the east.  We could use some, but trying to get some hay down so a few days of no rain would be good.  
I have had to look at my calendar twice to remind myself of the day of the week too!!!! Got to get back into a bit of a routine and back to some work this week.  Have to catch up the farms I had to cancel.


----------



## Mini Horses

3" since yesterday...more to come.   You need to hay first, then I'll share the rain. 🙃


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> If I retired, how would I make it??? Everyday is a Saturday?


Nope. When you work a M-F job Saturday and Sunday are when you do laundry, housework, home maintenance, yard chores, grocery shopping, dump run, etc. When you are retired every day is just another day when you do whatever needs to be done. But if you DO know what day of the week it is, you can avoid the "weekend and weekday busy time" places like the plague.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Just a few more fair events...rain off and on so far. Good for the hay not good for a fair that is surrounded by 3 sides with a river.  Other than being soggy it's been ok so far....  All of kids projects did well. Nothing below a reserve, 4 maybe 5 going to state. Monday is Tractor driving, Tuesday is rabbits and Horse and Pony on Wednesday.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like lots of fun, rain or no rain. What a great life for kids! 
Thanks for the coffee. Think I’ll do chores and then tackle all the crap that has been deposited on the porch.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunny but muggy...off & on rain most of yesterday.  Should be gone for a week, sans a light quickie burst from hot/ humid late afternoon surprise during the week.  Like in FL!

As I closed coop that momma hen and chicks use, last night, noticed she is now training them to roost.  Cute.  Also means she's about ready to say " you're on your own!".  😁 it's her MO.....  Hoping I can transition these nine I have into that group...same age.  Maybe they will blend with those trained and bond/follow.

Need to check the "hiding" broody.  She should be hatching this weekend.   

Otherwise, couple does to milk out....hope to keep in milk, I've been lax this year.  Time to get serious or they'll dry up. And the groundhog saga needs attention.  Then back to fence I left yesterday due to rain.  Seems a full day!  Can be here tomorrow, if needed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Seems mamma hen has reclaimed her life.  Chicks are doing their chicken thing and she's slipping off and away!   And ninja hen on nest has ONE chick...more eggs in nest.  .  She's taking off with one.  🤬. Don't know if I can go another incubator batch.

It's 90 in shade.  I worked out there all day!   Done!  Can't do more.  I did remove, clean up and get up 40' of new posts and fence.  Alone. Goats are surprised!  Me, too.  then dumped and refilled all water tubs...cool water!

At 3:30 this morn,  couldn't sleep, was on CL and found new redbrand goat fence!!!  New listing. They are going with electric and almost 300' never used, got for $85.  A steal!!!   Picking up at 10:30 in morning.  Feel like I won the lottery!  Just pd $260 for those 330' rolls.  😁. Had to tell someone!   I'm excited!  It will finish next area, with what I already have.


----------



## farmerjan

I am envious of the goat fencing....WOW.... just what I am looking for to start fencing the property here..... 
That is great for you, especially since it will help finish the area you have targeted.  

Hot here, up to 90 in the shade;  I don't have a thermometer in the sun.  Was going to go down the hill to the rental and get some stuff and got a bunch of hay off one field that DS didn't get baled so just said quit.  Knees are really aching and I cannot take but so much today and in the heat. 

I'd have taken a dive into the water troughs before I dumped them!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses;   if you come across anymore bargains like that on goat fencing that you can't use.... I would be more than happy to send you a check or something if you got it and then I could come get it or meet you at the poultry swap this fall.  That sort of thing does not come available here very much as it is too "farm oriented" here still.... 
I know you are still replacing fence, but still, when you are looking for bargains, you never know, you might come across some and not need it.  I could use probably 3,000 ft of it anyway.... I keep looking for bargains or sales... but with the prices of everything going up, it is hard to find much.  They can't even get it here at TSC.....and our local co-op can't get wood fence posts in and several of the fence builders are really going nuts trying to find them.... and they have gone through the roof in cost.


----------



## Baymule

I haven’t even checked fence prices. We spent $10 K on wire and T-posts to fence 8 acres, back yard, garden and 5 pastures.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I haven’t even checked fence prices. We spent $10 K on wire and T-posts to fence 8 acres, back yard, garden and 5 pastures.


You would have to probably add 50% or even come close to double it right now.


----------



## Baymule

I looked up the 2”x4”x48” 100’ rolls, they are $180, 7 years ago they were $130. I didn’t find 200’ rolls, but I paid $215 per roll, caught on sale for $205 and got enough to finish the fencing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fence is killer cost!  I have all 15 ac fenced, with an alley down middle to move animals field to field, as well as to drive thru, front to back.  So a lot of fence.  Some that I removed...field fence....is being used for repair in sections needed.  Basic still good, spots not, or even a stretch of 50'.  Not perfect but works!   I've spent 4k on wire this year and tapped out.  I took out some cross fence and adjusted field sizes to better fit what I now need.  Most could be reused. But a mess to remove & reinstall sometimes. Time consuming for sure!  Goats are a fence challenge!!

Those poor chicks....tonight the hen just abandoned them!!   Went to shut coop and first night they had to go in on own devices.  Hen in and on roost, chicks out wandering.   So I did a roundup!  They don't realize to go in at dusk, she always called and they followed her.      damn .  Can't wait to add another 9 to this group...those from bator.   And the witch hen with one chick will prob get more tomorrow night if I find any day olds tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and excited...usually I miss the  good CL ads! 😁   can't wait spend my $$.

It's sunny, muggy, going to continue all day.    I'll be home several days this week and I'm plugging along with "projects" no matter weather.  I'm just careful.  After a shower  and rest about 4 yesterday, I went back out about 7 and did some weed eating near house, until batteries died.  Little here and there will get it done.   It was time to shut the coops anyway.  I'll make a stop at the dump on way to fence pick up, it's on way, and just another little bit done!   Small chunks of time and working at it.  Can't believe two weeks of time for the farm!  

Tiller wanted to bog down yesterday.  Late day and will address it's issue later today.  This is the tow one.  I can ride while it works.  Sure it's simple fix but need it working well.

Right now, I have a fly to swat!!  Annoying me!  And another cup of coffee to get.

Everyone hydrate!!  Stay in shade.  Take frequent rest breaks!


----------



## Baymule

It’s supposed to be raining today. Sure hope so, we need the rain. That half inch we got yesterday settled the dust.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Raining today i am thrilled we got some yesterday the garden seems so much happier. My body become a mutineer it keep refusing to work and tells me i have to rest. I dislike sitting still but my energy is going to growing a baby and not working. Got greenbeans in the ground after all. And i am probably grab some more seeds and plant some more. If my body decides to work for once.


----------



## Mini Horses

With one growing and 4 on the ground to tend, I don't know how you get out of bed!  Yep, rest.


----------



## Baymule

It rained several times today, then the sun came out and steamed everything including us. Between sweat drenched and rained on, we were wet, sweaty, dirty and quit at 2:30. BJ took a shower, I moved sheep back to the barn and fed them. The little ewes and Panda were hiding from the rain in the Hawg Hut- all 10 of them. When I opened the gate and called, a little head poked out, but they weren’t coming out! I had to go convince them to come with me. They are so funny. 
Them I opened the pipeline gate for Ringo and the big girls to go to the barn. All had fat full tummies. Finished chores, came in and got a shower, fixed supper.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Rabbit show today. Tractor driving all done until area, both kids qualified. Should be home for the afternoon, won't hurt my feelings if evening events get cancelled. More rain.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Scattered showers here today too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same weather day as yesterday.....hot, work, sweat, complain, get to shade, start over. 

Animals moving slowly, drinking water--which I'm dumping and refilling to keep cool.  It's still better than busting ice and hauling hot water!!  Keep that in mind.  

Not sure what I'll accomplish today -- something !   Always fencing to work.  Outside mornings, inside afternoons and projects everywhere.   The goats have sure trimmed up the trees to make a lovely park look.   There's enough single trees I've grown to make over an acre of lovely shade.  The animals are cooling there.  There's also the carports, barns and smaller tree areas in other fields.  I have gone into them, definitely cooler!

I need to cut over a couple fields.  May switch out implements and get that done.  Rains coming Fri into Sat.   Will help recovery.  Need to do in next couple days, anyway.  I like this being home time!


----------



## Baymule

No rain today, sunny and bright. Dumped some bags of rock on driveway. Put pallets on burn pile. Took trash to Jimmy’s dumpster. Then I made BJ go in and cool off.

I bailed the horse tank, put flex seal on the seam which has been leaking. Came in for lunch. Going to scoop poop out of horse barn and dump over backyard fence to close up gaps. We get the granddaughters next week and their 3 dogs. They need a safe place to go potty. They are small, can go under gates, go through cow panels and get into places that wouldn’t be good. Paris has absconded her backyard throne, time to clean it up and make it safe for little dogs.  Sure will be easier than putting them on a leash and constantly worrying about them. They are good dogs, just don’t want anything to happen to them on my watch. 
Going back outside!


----------



## Alaskan

Looks like a sunny day today... house has been scraped (except for 2 really high eves  ), so today I am hoping to calk everything.


----------



## Alaskan

So far at least.... worst caulking job I have ever seen.   

At least the kids and I are free.


----------



## Mini Horses

It'll look good when the snow returns!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready. Going to get feed this morning, it’s almost an hour away, then back, unload at sheep barn and the horse barn. No rain this morning, but 96% humidity!


----------



## Mini Horses

Already 85 here and add humidity.  Want to top a field before rains Thu/Fri.  Was going to yesterday but dug a trench for a neighbor instead, while backhoe attached.  So, switch attachments and mow?  Not enthused  😁 but need to push thru and do it.

 I'll get goat herd moved to big field this morning, then decide how much I can convince self to do. .  Water check first....not going to be big physically challenging jobs today.   Tractor, just ride.  Sit, sweat and be hot.  Doesn't THAT sound fun!?!?🥵

When I think about it, it's better than SW people and their 112 with no AC!   Waaay better.   I'm being a wuss. 🥺


----------



## Baymule

We’re back, unloaded feed. BJ heated up pork chop leftovers while I put sheep on pasture and fed pigs. Now I have no ambition.


----------



## farmerjan

No, @Mini Horses ,  not being a wuss so much as being smart since you have a choice.  Yeah, the ones in the SW and out western coast  and even up into BC Canada... are in the 100-115 and they don't have a choice.  Don't think they have as much humidity... but once you hit 95 + it is HOT.... period.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW, @Baymule  that was a fast trip and a fast unload.  But I am sure you wanted it done before it got too scorching hot.  
I got up at 3:15, left at 3:45 a.m. and went to test.  Just got home a little bit ago, got the samples in the house and am going to eat something and then get them packed.  Get the few things off the truck I didn't get yet, and water the roses and the peonies because even thoug it is supposed to rain tomorrow, I haven't done them since before I left and don't want them to get too dry.  They looked pretty decent yesterday, but it is just hot out there.  Also need to water the lilac that my friends brought me in commemoration of my mom, because I am not sure where I want to plant it yet.


----------



## Mini Horses

Took backhoe off and put bush hog on.   That was a chore!  .    Then cut about 5 acres.  Filled water, moved goats, etc....all the chores.  I definitely got sun!!    Evening chores and prepped all I could for morning.  Back to work for the day tomorrow, a long day.   Rains tomorrow night and Fri, so wanted fields done.  The trash will dry in heat, Fri rain will revive the grass.   Hot out there still.

Shower felt really good!!  Now I need to eat.  Drank a LOT of water today.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ;    More and more I want a small tractor with a bucket loader and a backhoe.... all of ours are big and we do not have a backhoe that is small enough to use conveniently.... then a small bush hog and a rear pto tiller.... Oh yeah, DS got a 5 ft PTO tiller from a buddy who buys and sells stuff.... but a nice smaller tractor to use here at the house.  If I had my own tractor then I wouldn't have to listen to him or to WAIT around for him to do stuff.  Although he has been a little more considerate about some things.... I just want to do it myself.  And I could have gotten the garden space tilled a couple of times to at least get some potatoes and tomatoes in....

If I can just get the couple of old rolls of hay here in the next couple of days.... then I can back off .... but a backhoe to dig my own holes for the trees would be nice.....and to move these bushes I hate in the yard to the perimeter.... Just not sure I want the payments..... but I am looking.... if I got a package deal new... get the trailer with it and then have that to use for other stuff....dreaming wish list......

Furnace and is first.... fencing high on the list too.....

Hey;  I saw an article that lumber prices are dropping... down 40% from the highs..... author of the article said they probably won't get back to pre-covid prices.... but dropping now is a good sign at least.  They were just TOO HIGH.


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan the small tractor works well on these smaller properties!   I even did a small job for a neighbor. Dug and recovered a trench.  Couple hrs of good pay.       you can work smaller corners😁

I still want a pinestraw rake and a 5 ft pto tiller.   Then, I'm done almost.   I can move the small hay rolls, 5-600#, not the monsters.   But rarely those are even made close in, only brought in.

Leaving for "work" today.....y'all have a great day!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. BJ always makes the coffee, it’s a man’s job. LOL He loads and unloads the dishwasher because according to his OCD tendencies, I do it wrong.
Low 90’s today, humidity is off the charts, chance of scattered showers.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Staying inside until the sun decides its done being burning hot. Went tsc for seeds and feed also ended up getting 51 chicks and 26 ducklings for a dollar each😁. Score! And dh was okay with it moohaha. 20ish are cornish, 9 are delewares and and 20ish buff orpingtons. The ducklings are a mixture of rouen, cambells and peckins.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Staying inside until the sun decides its done being burning hot. Went tsc for seeds and feed also ended up getting 51 chicks and 26 ducklings for a dollar each😁. Score! And dh was okay with it moohaha. 20ish are cornish, 9 are delewares and and 20ish buff orpingtons. The ducklings are a mixture of rouen, cambells and peckins.


Heck yeah! I’ve gotten some of those $1 deals. Once I bought 10 CCX for $10 and got 10 free! You made a great deal!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule you need to do more things wrong for his OCD.      

@Jesusfreak101 that sure sounds like you are "cutting back"   ... NOT... but great deal! 😁


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses can you help this person?




__





						New to forum
					

Hi.  I’m glad to be connected to other people who have an interest in backyard animals.  I am 61 and have Nubian dairy goats, buff Orpington chickens and 2 Great Pyrenees dogs.  I have a question right out of the gate and I apologize for jumping from intro to question so quickly but my 4 year...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Staying inside until the sun decides its done being burning hot. Went tsc for seeds and feed also ended up getting 51 chicks and 26 ducklings for a dollar each😁. Score! And dh was okay with it moohaha. 20ish are cornish, 9 are delewares and and 20ish buff orpingtons. The ducklings are a mixture of rouen, cambells and peckins.


WOW... good for you.  I never seem to hit that... but then I score on the half grown sized cornish from the poultry houses so can't complain.  But some ducks would be neat.  You'll have meat in the freezer !!!YAY


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, another hot humid day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule
the weather has gotten better here, mid 70s no rain and less humid.  Need to catch up on everything that got neglected during fair. Housework, groceries, weeding in the garden... and rabbit cages are due for cleaning. Fair was a good week. But exhausting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning need to get moving but being lazy. Need to go finishs weeding the garden and planting new seeds i got. Kids are still asleep at them moment. Need to run some errands today as well. Need to decide what i want to get done today cause i doubt it will all get done. So i guess for now i make some hot tea and make a list i probably wont use lol.


----------



## Baymule

I went out early and got chores done. Paris likes to come out from under the porch and walk around with me. Came back to the house to find a copperhead on the porch! Paris saw it the same time I did. She immediately started stalking it. I just happened to have a square shovel leaned up against the outside wall, so I grabbed it. I stabbed the copperhead and dragged the shovel across the floor. Paris was still trying to grab it, snake had its mouth open, striking. Dragging the shovel cut the head part off, so I scooped it up and threw it over the fence. I came back for the rest of it and threw it over the fence too.
Getting dark now, storm coming, we have to go to Tyler. Trip is closed up on the porch.


----------



## farmerjan

Had some more showers and rain overnight.  Another good shower 6:30-7 a.m. this morning.  Will check the rain gauge when I go out.  Weather is heading east, @Mini Horses ought to be getting some serious rain today by the looks of it while we will be clearing off. 

Got my list for grocery shopping if I get to town today.  List of things to do gets longer and I don't seem to be getting much crossed off yet....


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh, yes....the rain is here!  Heavy!  Disrupting internet with satellite service.  🥺   It's an all day affair, as predicted.   Will help my just mowed fields like I planned.  Thanks for being accurate this time weatherperson.

No real plans today.  Maybe another cuppa.  Just had an English muffin with butter and homemade fig preserves.  Helping neighbor Tue I was given free picking of their  big fig bush and the huge elderberry stand.  In fact, even said I could remove a take home.  They don't want to pick either, were planning to remove elder -- too close to house, no idea what it was -- and only cut around the fig.  In fall will dig root sections from both.    Figs are full and elder is huge!   I'm excited.  They'll get some fig treats!  They like taste, just don't want to mess with picking and processing.

Enjoying a few more days at home.  😁.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you need to relax and enjoy a rainy day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well got some more lectuce, chard, yellow squadh, zuchini and eggplant planted. Will be planting some more things. But today i am done even through i took a break and cooled off apparently still end up with a headache from the heat. I stayed in the shade mostly but outside chores are done until evening. Now on to errands and inside chores for now gonna finish cooling down. Hoping headache will leave. Took some pictures but this doesnt shoe the whole garden either plus the garden keeps growing in size lol pun intended


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I came back for the rest of it and threw it over the fence too.


You stole Paris's toy??? For shame!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You stole Paris's toy??? For shame!


Poor ol’ girl is so slow now, the last snake she got wore her out shaking it. We had to take it away from her, she was exhausted. Haha, I’ve buried dead snake pieces before, only to have her dig them up and kill ‘em some more.


----------



## Mini Horses

Snake on porch?  Not good and poison, really not!! Yikes.
Thats one Paris doesn't need.

It amazingly nice outside this morning.  Cooler, drier, easy breeze.  And sunshine!    

Similar coming tomorrow...good weekend.   No plans.  Just convince myself I will be going back to work.  Vacay over.  😁


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We had oatmeal for breakfast. I am going to clean the porch this morning and straighten it up. Also plan on putting window tint film on the windows on the back of the house. The afternoon sun bakes the house and the AC unit labors to keep it cool. I’m probably gonna hate the window tint but I hate the boiling heat more.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you for the coffee Bay! Just figured I should stop in and say hi. I've been swamped lately with chores and work. Off to vacay tomorrow, so hoping to finish today strong. Hope y'all have a wonderful 4th!!!


----------



## Baymule

Glad you stopped by @Poka_Doodle . I know you are busy, it’s nice to hear from you.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule ... I'm thinking there is film that is mirror looking outside but not dark like car tint.  ??  Think I saw that.  Fortunately my windows have a coating to deflect.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I’m probably gonna hate the window tint but I hate the boiling heat more.


Could you get awnings?


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. I've spent all morning trying to catch up. Been staying outside and playing with the kids after work then dinner, back out and then bed. I don't even turn on the computer most days.


----------



## CLSranch

Speaking of the heat I spent Last summer in the middle of WA in their desert area. It was a comfy 117f. I believe it felt much better than 92f here at home depending on the day. But the 70% difference in the humidity and almost no dew point compared to tropical makes a difference.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule ... I'm thinking there is film that is mirror looking outside but not dark like car tint.  ??  Think I saw that.  Fortunately my windows have a coating to deflect.


I just got what Walmart had. Truth is, I don’t like any of it, it distorts the color of the beautiful outdoors. But the heat in the afternoons is bad enough that I’m gonna put it up. Just had a PB&J, going outside to get started.




Bruce said:


> Could you get awnings?


Window film will be much easier.




CLSranch said:


> Good day all. I've spent all morning trying to catch up. Been staying outside and playing with the kids after work then dinner, back out and then bed. I don't even turn on the computer most days.


Glad you stopped by to say howdy!


----------



## Alaskan

You people with your heat...

Me... every time I get into my new fangled car I am grateful!

Yep, I turned the heated seats on today...on high.... even turned the heated steering wheel on for a little...  but I only needed it for maybe 5 minutes and then I turned it back off.

Anyway...  I crawled into bed...  wished I had tossed the feather bed back on before crawling in....  and I need to crawl out in about 10 or so minutes to go to church... .  I need to find my warmer sweater....


----------



## Baymule

I got the window done in the dining area and the 2 small kitchen windows over the sink. BJ helped by peeling back a corner, then holding up one end , me holding up the other end and peeling the backing off. Then I had lots of bubbles to work out. It looks good, it’s not dark and gloomy. I have to get another roll for the bedroom.
Dummy me thought it went on the outside. It goes on the inside, nice since I could be in the air conditioning.


----------



## Mini Horses

In the winter I love my heated trk seats!!

So....I've been posting about critters under a hen house.  Definitely ground hog, I've seen them...two, one day.  We played moth ball catch, I've flooded several times.  Today, I see one sitting out there about 11ish.  Got thru what I was working, reconnected the two hoses and flooded.   About 6...again!   About 8 I'm checking for tracks, lot of water.   One section not so wet then.  

Next thing I know, there's a black & white face, then 2 & 3...little skunks.     No phone with me so go to house and hustle back.   Took a bucket, flipped it and sat.  Knowing they are nocturnal, I was waiting....8:15 here they come...mom, dad +5, or mom & 6?  Let's just say 7 too many!!  I pulled the live traps out today but, don't want to catch these!


----------



## Baymule

They would make a lovely winter hat! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

If anyone wants a cute skunk, come on!    😁.

I've read lavender was offensive to them...I would think moth balls were worse...but, lavender essential oil going out there!   Then I guess animal control.     I've not had this problem before.  They always lived back in the woods, I suppose.  Had them in the yard and fields, just not as "resident squatters".

These are hugely white, notice that?   They didn't seem to care about me being there.  Then, I was trying to stay out of their way.  

I'm open to any suggestions!!


----------



## Baymule

Get some more and make a fur coat?


----------



## Mini Horses

I'll send them to you...for your next TX winter!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I got the window done in the dining area and the 2 small kitchen windows over the sink. BJ helped by peeling back a corner, then holding up one end , me holding up the other end and peeling the backing off. Then I had lots of bubbles to work out. It looks good, it’s not dark and gloomy. I have to get another roll for the bedroom.
> Dummy me thought it went on the outside. It goes on the inside, nice since I could be in the air conditioning.


I am glad that it looks better than you feared!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> If anyone wants a cute skunk, come on!    😁.
> 
> I've read lavender was offensive to them...I would think moth balls were worse...but, lavender essential oil going out there!   Then I guess animal control.     I've not had this problem before.  They always lived back in the woods, I suppose.  Had them in the yard and fields, just not as "resident squatters".
> 
> These are hugely white, notice that?   They didn't seem to care about me being there.  Then, I was trying to stay out of their way.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions!!


I was thinking those had the widest white stripe i had ever seen!

No hints on how to get rid of them.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, canned cinnamon rolls in the oven. Good luck @Mini Horses with your visitors... not sure if skunks or ground hogs are worse. Supposedly if you live trap them and put a blanket over the cage they won't spray...
Got hay moved yesterday, still need to get rabbit cages cleaned. But am catching up.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffeePA. Canned cinnamon rolls sound good. I’ve actually bought some since you revealed your culinary secrets. LOL Well have our granddaughters for 10-11 days starting Thursday. I’m going to buy canned biscuits to make monkey bread.


----------



## Mini Horses

A crisp 71 out there this morning.  Feels real good actually!  Heavy dew...but none affects my morning coffee.    Thinking I will mow lawn later.

So googled my skunk family options last night.   Interesting.  They don't take them off in a group until about 2 months old.  At that time they can be rather nomadic and with some insistance they can be evicted, moving to other locations.  This is a nice bunch of kids, polite and probably needing larger digs.    my past real estate years will help them out.  Hoping to find them at another site this week!  😁

That still leaves mr groundhog....maybe it will encourage him to leave also.

In the scheme of our lives, these critters are a small thing to deal with.  Just a minor problem really.  By the way, my little family is much cuter than those mostly black ones the nuisance pet remover was dealing with.  Mine are "special".  

Wishing everyone a happy and blessed Independence Day!!


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> Next thing I know, there's a black & white face, then 2 & 3...little skunks


They really REALLY like chicken.


Mini Horses said:


> I pulled the live traps out today but, don't want to catch these!


Canned cat food, tuna or sardines is a great bait for skunks. Walk up holding a tarp or pre tarp the cage before setting it. A .22 dismissal will send an automatic release. They make a syringe with holder to put on a broom handle specific for skunks to dispatch them humanly.
 I'd follow them off the property then use a scatter gun myself, but that goes with anything that may eat my chickens. Then what you don't get can move to another residence.


Mini Horses said:


> Wishing everyone a happy and blessed Independence Day!!


Thanks and the same to you.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Window film will be much easier.


But awnings work every year and no bubbles to "iron" out 



Mini Horses said:


> Then I guess animal control.


Don't know about there but here animal control won't bother with small animals. 



Mini Horses said:


> These are hugely white, notice that?


I DID! In fact I was going to mention it. The juveniles I had here had very narrow stripes. In fact one I called "shorty" had stripes that only went half way down toward its tail. The adult had what I would consider normal width stripes.



Mini Horses said:


> I'm open to any suggestions!!


Presumably you can make a skunk deterrent with onion, jalapeños and a few other ingredients. I bought the onion and jalapeños and before I could make any of the solution my skunks were no longer around. Mom (I presume) was relocated out to the woods and I found 2 of the juveniles later in the day dead in the drive bay. No idea where the other 2 ended up. Anyone want some jalapeños? I'm sure not going to eat them.



promiseacres said:


> Supposedly if you live trap them and put a blanket over the cage they won't spray...


Worked for me. I approached with an old sheet between me and the trap, the skunk didn't seem to care much. I put the trap in the bucket of the tractor and went out as far as I could into the woods. The skunk wasn't in any hurry to leave the trap which had me a bit worried but eventually I was able to dump it out and it ambled some distance.


----------



## Mini Horses

My skunk saga may be over...none seen since the family ambled off in pics.  They had been seen, as a group near the woods at the back, two days before.  Headed in that direction as the caravan left. 😁   I've had these mostly white ones around for a couple years.  They have black on legs and some on nose but the white is entire back and tail.  They are long haired, too.  This group looked to have 2 more traditional but, mostly the heavy white.   At any rate...no evidence of them currently.    I'll set a trap for Mr groundhog.  Need to go get a cantaloupe.  Hear that's a fav.

Today is lovely out there!  Sun, breeze, low humidity.  Perfect.   Did get my lawn mowed yesterday, most of the weed eating done,  plus an acre or so bushhogged. No heavy plans today.  Back to work tomorrow!  🤔   I've enjoyed this couple weeks of being home a lot.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Sb tournament 1 starts tonight, making cookies for the girls. 
Start the day chores then weeding, have cucumbers almost ready . Maybe some softball practice.


----------



## Baymule

I got a early morning call yesterday that nobody wants to get. Our son was on his way to work and rolled his truck. 4 deer were in the road, he hit one, swerved, over corrected and the truck started rolling. His cousin is a Groveton police officer, dispatch called him, the state trooper called him and he got there as quickly as possible. DS didn’t want to get in the ambulance, Cousin told the state trooper to wad him up and make him go in the ambulance, that he rolled his truck some 10 years ago and broke his neck. A couple of his friends also showed up and they also insisted that he go to the hospital to get checked out.

The good news is that he is ok, bruised, banged up, but no internal injuries or broken bones. The bad news is he loved that truck and I’d heartbroken. He has a beautiful 2019 Ford King Ranch 1ton dually with 20,000 miles on it and he wished he had been driving that instead. The man loves old trucks.

I got to Lufkin as soon as I could and spent most of the day. Cousin will take him home from hospital today. DS was darned lucky.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yepper...darn lucky to come out of that with no major injuries...must of scared you half to death Bay !


----------



## Bruce

Glad his cousin forced the trip to the ER! Given the shape of that truck he is SO lucky he didn't break anything. 

I suspect he still has some "soft tissue" damage that will take time to heal. I still have issues with my neck from the accident 2 years ago and the airbags didn't even go off in that one (though I wonder if they should have). Massage therapist says I might have issues for life.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm glad he is ok @Baymule , that is scary! Good for the cousin and friends making him go to the hospital to get checked out. Sorry about the truck, but things are replaceable and people are not. It was a good truck that protected him from major harm. Maybe he can salvage a part to remember it with?

If the deer didn't make it, hopefully he gets some venison?


----------



## Baymule

He still has issues from breaking his neck when he rolled his truck 10 years ago. @Bruce you will probably always have to deal with yours. Some injuries are never forgiven.

@Larson Poultry Ranch I don’t think there was much to salvage from that deer. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

8n


Baymule said:


> I got a early morning call yesterday that nobody wants to get. Our son was on his way to work and rolled his truck. 4 deer were in the road, he hit one, swerved, over corrected and the truck started rolling. His cousin is a Groveton police officer, dispatch called him, the state trooper called him and he got there as quickly as possible. DS didn’t want to get in the ambulance, Cousin told the state trooper to wad him up and make him go in the ambulance, that he rolled his truck some 10 years ago and broke his neck. A couple of his friends also showed up and they also insisted that he go to the hospital to get checked out.
> 
> The good news is that he is ok, bruised, banged up, but no internal injuries or broken bones. The bad news is he loved that truck and I’d heartbroken. He has a beautiful 2019 Ford King Ranch 1ton dually with 20,000 miles on it and he wished he had been driving that instead. The man loves old trucks.
> 
> I got to Lufkin as soon as I could and spent most of the day. Cousin will take him home from hospital today. DS was darned lucky.
> 
> View attachment 86663
> 
> View attachment 86664
> 
> View attachment 86665


Incredibly terrified!!   

Stress test, proof your heart is healthy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just WOW!  So glad DS is only "banged up".     Deer are bad around here, as well as extremely numerous!   Lot of hits.

He'll be sore for a while.  Looking at wreckage, surprised he didn't Get waaay worse injury!


----------



## CLSranch

At Bay, glad your son is ok. I've been there kinda scary. Good thing he he still has the new truck to get to work.


----------



## Baymule

Cousin picked up DS and took him to see his truck. Even the frame is bent, there is nothing to salvage. He was covered by Grace.


----------



## Bruce

Glad he got to see the mess. That should put into perspective what damage he likely does have and how lucky he was!


----------



## farmerjan

So very glad that it was not worse...been there done that with my DS too....  as much as we love the older trucks too... the one good thing is they have more "METAL" than some of the new ones...  and it may have helped to save his life too.  
Had 6 go across the road in front of me tonight... I was on the dirt road, going slow around a slight corner and saw movement out of the corner of my eye... at least 4 were young bucks with velvet antlers growing.... have seen 2 killed right down the road in the past week or so... they are all over here too.... WAY TOO MANY..... 

Hugs to you and him..... I know all together too well what it is like....


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready. Started a load of laundry. DD and family are coming in tonight. They will spend the night, DD and DSIL will leave in the morning to go to the airport for Italy. When they come back in 10 days, we’ll meet them in Dallas to give their children and dogs back to them. They have a buyer for their house, no real estate agent involved, no commissions to pay. DD put ads on Facebook at a cost of $5 per day. @Ridgetop and husband will get to their campground sometime today and get set up. Their real estate agent has appointments for them. One day next week we’ll go see them, take kids, swim in the pool and cook hamburgers. We will be busy for the next 11 days.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 
We got some weeding done yesterday morning and cookies made for the SB team. They won their first tournament game, and now we actually have an evening at home! Library program this afternoon, but will be home this evening!  Possible rain this afternoon, need to get some fertilizer on the corn... it needs rained in....Debating on applying the fertilizer this morning. Or do I just do it on  a day we can just put the sprinkler out. This morning have someone coming to see the pony...yes still trying to sell him. Have had 4-5 inquiries recently. If he doesn't sell a trainer is coming the end of the month to evaluate him, probably will take on as a consignment. Need to get out and do chores, DD1 has had her allergies flared up so am doing her chores too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Back to work today!  It's HARD to do!!!  .  Not with the program.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh wow Bay glad he okay. 

Been gettung lot of rain. Have seeds coming in the mail also have some here i still need to plant. So more  garden space to make and weeds need to go. Yesterday dh was working from home making tables and ect. He has some orders to fill. So when he doesnt have loads he building. The kids have been having fun helping him for a change lol.


----------



## Baymule

I picked a big bowl full of purple podded green beans and canned. 5 pints!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I picked a big bowl full of purple podded green beans and canned. 5 pints!


How do you like their taste compared to regular?

And what is your regular pole beans?

I never really liked pole beans, but my dad loved Kentucky wonder,  so his mom always grew a crazy amount of those.


----------



## Baymule

Haven’t tasted them yet. I grew Kentucky Wonders last year, have one jar left. We’ll open 2 jars, one each kind and do a taste test. Man, if I don’t like these, the joke (bad one) is on me! LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay they better taste good lol i have three rows of similar beans and one row of old homestead from baker creek and four rows of bush beans.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
I usually plant blue lake beans. This year I couldn't find them, so planted a couple of rows of blue lake from left from last year. And bought a new variety. New variety looks great, especially since they were planted a week later. Blue lake looks ok but not as robust and plants are smaller. I still have some leftovers. 
Kid's had fun at the library party, magician and a foam party. 
Gal showed up to see the pony in the morning, wanted to think about it. Made an offer last night but still discussing this morning, either she meets my terms or no pony... she wants to treat this purchase as a 5 figure pony....   Other people will wait until after their fair to come. Life is busy.
Today we should have time to get in the garden agsin, it's getting there. Didn't fertilize the corn yet, will don that today when I have time to turn on the sprinkler to water it in. No rain here yesterday, more predicted today so we'll see. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> she wants to treat this purchase as a 5 figure pony....  Other people will wait until after their fair to come. Life is busy.


Ok...charge a lot more to make it 5!        Tire kickers.

There was a CL listing here for 2 horses, had to stay together, $1k each.  One had laminitis, one arthritis, easy keepers but neither could be ridden due to health.  One was late teens, other early 20.    They'd need to pay me at least that to take them.  What are people thinking????

Well they said rains from Elsa should come In around 5.....she got here at noon.  Raining at a right good clip but so far no winds to speak of.  Seems brunt of it going NW of me, so shouldn't be more than heavy rains.  We need the rain.  Should be gone by midnight, considering early arrival.

First job this morning blew out because they sent wrong plans for reset, different store size.  All that after my getting up early!  🤔. Went on to next store, finished there and home way earlier than planned.  I'm cooking a turkey breast.  😁  Dinner and weekend sandwiches.

I still have time for a nap.  But, then might not sleep well tonight.  To bed early sounds better.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> she wants to treat this purchase as a 5 figure pony


Or maybe she wants a five finger discount on a pony


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning everyone!   Gonna be a hot, muggy day here.  Already mid 80s and Elsa left things wet as she traveled thru yesterday.  Humidity to spare.

Late going to bed with all the winds and tornado alerts zinging out of my phone.  So I turned off all morning alarms and slept late!  Just got my second cuppa -- not feeling any guilt, either.  No animal will be harmed in this sleep late experience, just annoyed!   

Soon, I'll decide my day.  Laundry and dishwasher running...that's a start.  I'm Relaxing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning going to be cleaning house today. Its raining again. Dh is off this weekend and wants to work on building a couple of chicken coops. The one he already built doesnt make the egg layers happy so he building them one similar to their older one just bigger. And this other coop we have built will work just dandy for the meat birds. Also need to decided how many chickens we are keeping. Current number of adults is something like 25ish then our girls hatched out eight chicks (there are some rooster out of them but mostly hens) and we now also have 19 buff Orpington chicks(straight run)  and dh's favorite 9 deleware (pullets) chicks. Thats not ibcluding the 20 meat birds cause the be in freezer. So just need to decide if i am gonna sell some hens or process some. Some are 6+ years old and some are a year old. Also need to decide on how many ducks out of the ducklings we are keeping. I dont normally even deal with an egg shortage even in winter they are all good layers and keep laying all year. Maybe just have him build me two coops lol plus a duck coop 😉 lol. Need to get some more secyion in garden weeded have some seeds coming in for fall planting so excited as if i need more lol.


----------



## Baymule

Spraying little granddaughters with water, making mud. Having fun!


----------



## Mini Horses

You should be here to spray me.   Sooooo humid out there.  Hot.   You can feel the sweat coming out of your pores.  It can't evaporate!  Made sure all animals were taken care of -- plenty of water, shade, grass, etc.    Back inside to change sweat wet clothes, shower and sit.   It exhausts you in this weather!   Survival is all that's happening out there for a while.    😁

Just mowed the yard a couple days ago....needs it again!   Not happening today. . I'm guessing the pastures I cut are growing this well, too.  Didn't walk way back to check as I wasn't sure I could CRAWL BACK.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain and winds, thunder...whole deal going on now.  Goats racing to their barn 😁


----------



## Alaskan

Must be one huge rain cloud.   

Rainy here too


----------



## farmerjan

Nope, none here in the western part of Va....didn't get more than 10 drops today.... barely .1 from Elsa......


----------



## Ridgetop

Rain expected all day here in Rusk TX but not a drop.  Stayed very cool and pleasant though - didn't even use the A/C in the trailer.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Chores and then off to softball tournament.


----------



## Baymule

More playing with granddaughters today!


----------



## Mini Horses

Surprisingly overcast at get up.  Looks like it could rain at any time.  That wasn't in forcast.  But I'm thrilled with only 72 temps!  It's to clear and be mid 90s...again.

This morning saw pics of the drought cracked lakes out in CA.    🤔WOW.  The west coast is highly populated in many areas...it's serious!   No water.  Wells drying up, too.  Then, pics of rain created floods in CT.  Just shamefully weird.   We can't get enough drivers to deliver gas and they sure need to be hauling water, too.   

A lot of our fruit and veggies won't be coming outa there this year.   Groceries $$ up


----------



## Bruce

It was supposed to rain here most of yesterday and the day before. Didn't see much.



Mini Horses said:


> The west coast is highly populated in many areas


Some might say highly OVER populated.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

We are gonna melt. Or catch on fire. Possibly both. Please send your rain here, we need it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey all, just got back from a week of vacation with my family. Super fun time! But now the work starts, got County Fair in a week and a half. I was starting to stress the past couple days, but today I realized, I am doing this work this year, knowing I will get to hug my good friends, and see them for the first time in nearly two years. Not that it makes the work any easier, I just know it will be worth it.
Hope y'all are well.


----------



## farmerjan

It was 50 this morning, and not as humid.  Hit 88... clouded up, a few sprinkles, but it went mostly south and east.  Getting into a typical summer pattern with 30-40% chance of t-storms that usually don't materialize.... unless we have good hay on the ground and don't want them.... then we get a downpour.....


----------



## Baymule

Storming since 3AM. BJ is making coffee. Had to push DDs dogs out to go potty. They were quick about it and are back in their crates until girls wake up. Happy to have the rain.


----------



## promiseacres

64 and a drizzle. Should be a nice cool day, possibly wet.  Not too unhappy the Allstars tournament did not go well for our team, otherwise we'd be heading back to the ball fields. Now we get a day at home. Clean house and someone wants to see the pony.


----------



## Mini Horses

A muggy 76 here...going to 95ish?    Same all week.   No more rain til Fri?   So what I got recently was welcome and needs to last.     I stress pastures because it's the feed for the animals.   What I have growing is thick!!   In fact, another livestock person came by late day to look at a mini stallion and voiced his envy of my grass!  🤔  So maybe I need to chill.....animals are fat and shiny.  But I work at it!

Went to goat auction yesterday and didn't take some kids because I felt they were a little light yet.  Wish I had taken them!  Prices good and my guys better than most there.  So next month all go.    Fall ethnic holidays soon after.  It'll be ok. 🤫.  Brought home nothing requiring feeding.  Good girl.

My last day home for a week.  Assigned to a whole store reset next week...early morning every day, all week, prob a 50 hr week.  Mentally prepare!    Makes relaxing coffee this morning pretty sweet -- next week I'll be drinking it on my drive to work.  Appreciation for good travel cups.  😁


----------



## farmerjan

Was down to 65 according to the recording thermometer but already up to 78.  Not too muggy.  Waiting on DS to call or text as to the plans for the cattle/pinkeye treating today.
Got a late text from him that said he got all the hay baled last night.  Good... looked like we might get another possible shower then dissipated.... calling for more of the typical summer possible showers/t-storms the next week but most will probably go by us.  

Only got a farm scheduled for Tuesday so far, but I want to try to fit in the owner sampler farm since I will be about 2 miles from it... either take the meters there and drop them off tomorrow and pick up on Tuesday, or drop off tuesday eve after testing and pick up a day or 2 later after he has tested.  Will have to wait to call him in the morning, maybe at milking this evening. They are Mennonites, and they do not like to conduct business on Sunday's.


----------



## Simpleterrier

We got lots of rain very hard down pours from about 10-2 today. My son went to feed the dog and found she had killed a raccoon. She's turning into a good one.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> We got lots of rain very hard down pours from about 10-2 today. My son went to feed the dog and found she had killed a raccoon. She's turning into a good one.


Airedale?


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> I was starting to stress the past couple days


🧘‍♂️   🧘‍♀️


----------



## Mini Horses

A ditto day all week.....mid 90s, humid, no rain, go to work at 8 ... Each day.  Actually 90 is avg norm this time of year.     So be hot and shut up!  😁

Gotta go.....enjoy your day.


----------



## promiseacres

It's been odd for us, hot in June, now highs in the 70's. It SHOULD be the other way around. oh well. We do have a good chance of storms this afternoon.  Which may make cleaning those rabbit cages interesting. Oh well.  
Finally sold the pony. Some sane people came, saw him then came back with a trailer. Not too far away and didn't even negotiate lower.... woohoo. Jocelyn's anxious for a new pony but taking our time and need to save up... ponies that have show experience and will canter nicely aren't cheap.  She's got Babe and Rayne to play with and ride a bit longer in any case.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Actually 90 is avg norm this time of year.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Drinking coffee with granddaughters in my lap. Dogs were outside for 11/2 hours, came in wet, sandy and happy. They ate, drank, collapsed and are napping. Will go to Discovery Science Center in Tyler today.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all gonna have hoy tea apparently slept through dh calling me multiple times he forgot his wallet thankfully he had a spare can of diesel in his truck and made it home to get his wallet. Feel kinda bad about it honestly. But probably wpuld have taken me and the kids long to get there then he would have been thrilled with. Oh well phone gonna be on the charger and has ringer turned all the way up now. One problem when pregnant is you wake up non stop and when you are asleep you out no ifs and or butts atleast in my case. I wake up when the kids cry but not for the phone thats on mental mute apparently. Dh was building the girls a vunk bed thia weekend he almost done and outside of time and energy and screws it will be completely free frame so yay. Got a new kitten as well this weekend a friend of dh had them and gave us one. They might also be giving us some chickens something came up and they dont think they be able to keep them. Nothing else really new or exciting just house work, farm work and homeschooling you know life anyway kids should be waking up so need to cook for them see yall.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  is there any other breed of dog??????????

Wet today rain on and off we are beyond saturated


----------



## Bruce

Simpleterrier said:


> @Baymule is there any other breed of dog??????????


No, but a lot of Airedales don't look like yours much at all


----------



## Alaskan

Just...  blah.....

I wanted the pigs slaughtered...  spouse vetoed and made noise that I thought was a compromise...  "I will buy feed 1 last time, and when the feed is gone we will butcher".  Stupid me thought 1bag of feed...

5 bags were bought...

Pigs STILL alive...  STILL not eaten through their feed....  their blasted feet are getting worse every day (we have few rocks... so they need a trim)...  and the duck pen that we put them in has a fence where almost every fence post is rotted through at the base...  keep trying to shore it up... but I really need to tear it all down and rebuild.... which I can't do because of the pigs...  that keep busting up my fence... trooping through and eating the garden... then busting up the chicken run door to eat the chicken feed...

I have a temporary electric goat fence....  if I put that up...  would they destroy that too....  or would it contain them?

Anyone ever try?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Electric fence does work however when they are learning they can,bolt through it after they have learned it they wont go near it atleast thats been my experienace.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Alaskan said:


> Just...  blah.....
> 
> I wanted the pigs slaughtered...  spouse vetoed and made noise that I thought was a compromise...  "I will buy feed 1 last time, and when the feed is gone we will butcher".  Stupid me thought 1bag of feed...
> 
> 5 bags were bought...
> 
> Pigs STILL alive...  STILL not eaten through their feed....  their blasted feet are getting worse every day (we have few rocks... so they need a trim)...  and the duck pen that we put them in has a fence where almost every fence post is rotted through at the base...  keep trying to shore it up... but I really need to tear it all down and rebuild.... which I can't do because of the pigs...  that keep busting up my fence... trooping through and eating the garden... then busting up the chicken run door to eat the chicken feed...
> 
> I have a temporary electric goat fence....  if I put that up...  would they destroy that too....  or would it contain them?
> 
> Anyone ever try?


Would the pig feed keep until next year if you butchered them without finishing it? Or could you just butcher one or two and the remaining would finish eating the feed? 

Did she name the pigs??


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Would the pig feed keep until next year if you butchered them without finishing it? Or could you just butcher one or two and the remaining would finish eating the feed?
> 
> Did she name the pigs??


We could always feed the pig feed to the chickens....

I am thinking I need to put my foot down and butcher them as soon as the kids get back from camp.... (not about to butcher 2 pigs by myself)



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Electric fence does work however when they are learning they can,bolt through it after they have learned it they wont go near it atleast thats been my experienace.


That is my thought....  and that means they would mess up my nice fence...

I guess I would rather chase after them for a week verses them busting the nice electric fence...

Also...  i have no idea how I would give them a house/ shelter if I used the electric fence.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Sb tournament is finally finished. They won. Coaches gave me a medal also since I helped in the dugout. That was sweet. 
Good luck with those pigs @Alaskan.... bacon doesn't last around here.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan did you let spouse go buy feed????   Bad!   Yeah, time for bacon.

Ditto day.  Hot, humid, sunny, go to work.  😁  

Been pulling bucklings into weaning  pen.   Lot of screaming.   Will have to milk a couple does tonight.....sore bags and untrained yet, gonna be a rodeo of sorts.  Only 3 with just bucks.  Left doe kids on the moms.  Couple more to pull, younger so they are ok till weekend.

Fresh milk!   A plus there...   Will decide who to keep in milk a while once I get to them a few days and see how training goes.   Will go to feed store on way home today.  Feed on milk stand is a game changer.


----------



## Ridgetop

Alaskan said:


> I am thinking I need to put my foot down and butcher them as soon as the kids get back from camp.... (not about to butcher 2 pigs by myself)



Sneak out and hide a couple bags of feed.  Then tell her it is eaten. After the pigs are in the freezer you can *"find"* the other bags.  If you seal them in metal cans without opening the bags the feed should keep for months.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Pigs STILL alive... STILL not eaten through their feed..


They probably know the result of finishing the feed 

Is there a reason spouse doesn't want them butchered?


----------



## Ridgetop

Are they pets?    Did spouse make "eye contact"?

20 years ago friend's children raised meat chickens for fair one year.  After Fair husband butchered rest of chickens for their freezer, but she said she couldn't eat them.  "I made the mistake of making eye contact with them."  Been a big joke with our family ever since.


----------



## Ridgetop

As long as they are carrying enough meat, no need to wait too long to butcher.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> They probably know the result of finishing the feed
> 
> Is there a reason spouse doesn't want them butchered?


Spouse got some crazy stupid idea that feeding them fermented feed would make them taste better...

And I thought "fine, one more bag, their toes are getting too long, but one more week will be OK" but FIVE bags were bought.

And... the pigs do not like the fermented feed.....  which is why they keep busting out of their pen and into the chicken pen to eat the yummy chicken feed. 

Spouse has zero understanding of livestock and feed and...  well... any of that stuff

Those pigs are clearly uncomfortable walking with their untrimmed toes.....  but the discomfort does not reduce their galavanting.

So....  I am grumpy.... I was thinking 1 more week....  and has it now been a month???

Anyway... kids are back monday...  so we will butcher that week.... no matter what.


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Spouse has zero understanding of livestock and feed and... well... any of that stuff


Maybe no understanding yet, but it sounds like spouse bothered to learn about fermented feed, so paying attention and being interested is a good start. All these years with goats and chickens and ducks. Maybe it is starting to rub off.


----------



## Alaskan

Finnie said:


> Maybe no understanding yet, but it sounds like spouse bothered to learn about fermented feed, so paying attention and being interested is a good start. All these years with goats and chickens and ducks. Maybe it is starting to rub off.


I think not.....  but I guess possible.


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> I think not.....  but I guess possible.



I don’t think it will rub off on my spouse either. But he does like to pretend he’s a chicken expert and he can parrot some of the things I’ve said. Just in mockery though.


----------



## Alaskan

Finnie said:


> I don’t think it will rub off on my spouse either. But he does like to pretend he’s a chicken expert and he can parrot some of the things I’ve said. Just in mockery though.


Exactly!


----------



## Ridgetop

Can you return the feed since pigs won't eat it?  And get regular feed?  Or return feed and just slaughter now.  Wont be much change in meat flavor if the pigs won't eat the feed!   LOL

Meat and milk can take on the taste of what the animal eats.  But I am not so sure that fermented feed would change the taste that much - did you read the article?  And what does it change the taste to?   And is the fermented feed a lot more money?  If it is more expensive does the change in taste warrant the cost?


----------



## Baymule

I don’t ferment the pig feed, but I ferment the whole corn. I finish them out on whole fermented or soured corn.


----------



## Ridgetop

When we had the dairy goats we used a pail of rolled corn and covered it with goat milk after each milking.  Corn soaked from 7pm to 7 am and next batch soaked from 7am to 7pm when it was fed 2x daily to pigs.  I don't know if that is fermented feed, but our Poland Spot pigs put on a layer of fat that provided tender pork.  Other Fair pigs we bought were never as tender.  

Instead of special fermented purchased pig feed, why not soak corn in your goat milk and feed that?


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, 
VBS is going well. Next week will be a slow week, looking forward to it. Need to think about school, ordering a few more books. Meet with co op leaders, finalize that.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Been playing with granddaughters all week, we meet their parents on Saturday in Dallas. We went to Splash Kingdom yesterday, today we’ll go to the city park, there is a splash pad there.


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> Can you return the feed since pigs won't eat it?  And get regular feed?  Or return feed and just slaughter now.  Wont be much change in meat flavor if the pigs won't eat the feed!   LOL
> 
> Meat and milk can take on the taste of what the animal eats.  But I am not so sure that fermented feed would change the taste that much - did you read the article?  And what does it change the taste to?   And is the fermented feed a lot more money?  If it is more expensive does the change in taste warrant the cost?


I have no idea...  to any of that...  I just wanted them slaughtered.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I don’t ferment the pig feed, but I ferment the whole corn. I finish them out on whole fermented or soured corn.


Can you tell a difference?

Only feed thing i ever did was with a flock of geese...the first one was too lean, so I locked them in their pen, fed them for 2 weeks then butchered the rest.

Nice and fatty.


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> When we had the dairy goats we used a pail of rolled corn and covered it with goat milk after each milking.  Corn soaked from 7pm to 7 am and next batch soaked from 7am to 7pm when it was fed 2x daily to pigs.  I don't know if that is fermented feed, but our Poland Spot pigs put on a layer of fat that provided tender pork.  Other Fair pigs we bought were never as tender.
> 
> Instead of special fermented purchased pig feed, why not soak corn in your goat milk and feed that?


That is interesting!

Nice you got to compare them to other pork.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So.... I am grumpy.... I was thinking 1 more week.... and has it now been a month???


Anyone else in town have pigs? Maybe you could donate 4 bags of feed


----------



## farmerjan

Mix the feed in with the chicken feed.  It isn't going to hurt them.


----------



## Alaskan

Anything left over will be given to the chickens....  my chickens will eat anything and everything.


----------



## Bruce

Even wooly bear caterpillars? My girls draw the line at those.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Guys what is this first i thought melon but now i am not sure there are tons of these melon like things all over this plant but they only get to alittle bigger the egg and then they turn yellow. I am so confused as i dont remember planting these and i going to yack them out if they arent good for anything. And plant something else. Tey kinda fuzz on the outside and they smell like a melon crossed with a cucumber.


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks like a cuke where ya cut it. There are round ones...did you buy seed or save?  It's cute anyway.😁

Worked long days all week.  Today we finished the job, early.   Hot out and no apology for being inside with AC for a while!   I'll get out there for evening chores in a while.


----------



## farmerjan

Seems to me I remember that there was a round cuke that had a lemon flavor?  

Looks like @Mini Horses  might be in for some serious t-storms early this evening.... all the possible showers around here are pretty much gone....


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Even wooly bear caterpillars? My girls draw the line at those.


Ha!  Don't have any of those up here.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Guys what is this first i thought melon but now i am not sure there are tons of these melon like things all over this plant but they only get to alittle bigger the egg and then they turn yellow. I am so confused as i dont remember planting these and i going to yack them out if they arent good for anything. And plant something else. Tey kinda fuzz on the outside and they smell like a melon crossed with a cucumber.


Did you take a bite?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have not lol not sure i didnt have a clue as to what it was and didnt want to risk it while pregnant. And i have no clue where it came from as i have never grown it or anything else quite like it. I normally only grow the boston pickles cucumber or a straight verse.


----------



## messybun

Hey y’all  . How’s it been going? Been a bit of a busy week over here. Rained or misted at least every day. Today is dry though, yay! I really need to get out and clean my chicken coop and probably weed the garden a little bit. I’ll get out there in a few minutes but wanted to drop in for some of the coffee and to say hi real quick.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Alaskan said:


> Did you take a bite?


So after yall said cucumber i tried it it was like the rine of a melon and a cucumber combined so weird. Didnt swallow lol but dh agrees he says it a sour like cucumber...


----------



## Mini Horses

Could this be a volunteer that was by a plant cross?¿.  Sounds like.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No clue this started coming up when everything else was.


----------



## Baymule

That is a Burr  Cucumber. Invasive, prickly, will take over the world, drop those blasted round yellow SatansBalls EVERYWHERE! And each seed comes up twice! I HATE THEM. Kill them! Pull them up, get every round seed bearing craptastic awful green or yellow ball you find. BURN them! Pack in garbage bags and throw away! Horrible things!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> That is a Burr  Cucumber. Invasive, prickly, will take over the world, drop those blasted round yellow SatansBalls EVERYWHERE! And each seed comes up twice! I HATE THEM. Kill them! Pull them up, get every round seed bearing craptastic awful green or yellow ball you find. BURN them! Pack in garbage bags and throw away! Horrible things!


C’mon, Bay, tell us how you really feel about them!


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> C’mon, Bay, tell us how you really feel about them!


Despicable, nasty, multiplying vines that HURT if you touch one.


----------



## Baymule

I hate them, I really really do hate them.

They showed up again and are taking over my green beans. I’m going to take a weed sling down the rows to chop them up. I’ll suit up in a long sleeved shirt, leather  gloves, and a suit of armor to go forth and do battle against the enemy!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So after yall said cucumber i tried it it was like the rine of a melon and a cucumber combined so weird. Didnt swallow lol but dh agrees he says it a sour like cucumber...


Does your dh like it?  Maybe he can eat them.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Last day of VBS. Rainy day... power show might be interesting with rain predicted most the day. But I only have to be there if I want too.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Tonight our DD and her husband fly in from Italy. Tomorrow we’ll meet them in Dallas to return their 3 girl’s and 3 dogs to them. The 14 year old has been on vacation too, staying with a friend—away from little sisters. LOL The dogs are little dirt bags and they smell like dogs. Mini wiener  puppy, old silky terrier and a speckled blue heeled and Australian shepherd cross. We’ll have to pick up the 14 year old sometime today and bring her back to reality and her little sisters. May give dogs a bath, the family’s olfactory senses may recoil at riding home with stinky dogs.


----------



## Baymule

Just got a text from DD. They are boarding a plane in Rome, will take 9 hour flight to Atlanta, Georgia with a 2 hour layover, then spend night in Dallas. They will come here tomorrow, do laundry and visit. Sunday they will drive to Corpus Christi to see their new house, their offer was accepted and they haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## farmerjan

Any chance this just came up on it's own?  If so, it is a "hybrid" and they can take on any characteristics... I have had a few over the years;  mostly crosses between squash and cucumbers... chickens eat them...


----------



## Mini Horses

Let's HOPE this is a hybrid oddity and not the THING that Bay is obsessed about.  

Meanwhile, I hope @Baymule gets doggies all cleaned up!   Nice that they are coming to you!  A visit and no long drive for you!  😋.  Is new house closer than current one?  That would be good, also.

Another typical hot summer day, poss scattered showers late day....the summer things that happen. Ok if it does.  . I'm slacking today, working tomorrow.  Just feel like it!  Busy again next week.  This will break it up some.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Honestly i have no clue. Dh says he might call texas a&m and see if they can identify it since its close to the pasture. 
It not spiny its fuzz like a greenbean and the plant vine is like that texture of a melon or squash plant.  This takes over a good section of garden i could grow other things if its not something we can eat ect. Very frustrated i let it grow now. I thought the kids plant seeds where they shouldnt have. But like i said i dont recall having this as a seed much less anything else at anypoint. The kids did plant two acorn squashes in the front yard so thought the same thing happened.


----------



## Baymule

It is not a hybrid or oddball thing. It just shows up, it can come in hay. Pull them all up and destroy.  Or not, let them grow and be forever cursed with them. You have been warned! LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule so destructive lol. I honest have no use for it so i started pulling it. Its taken over my brocoli and trying to get my peppers. The section it has grown in is about 20ft long and 6 foot wide i say. The corn was suppose to grow there until we had sons sever heavy rain that washed most of the corn out...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and what cause this? Some tomatoes have it and some dont. We been get quite a bit of rain so if its over watering not much i can do since Gods watering and not me. The squash and zuchini have been having some black fuzz mold or fungus i forget what its called so just pulling the effect off and some leafs but like i said cant stop the rain so thats is what it is.


----------



## farmerjan

Blossom end rot is common with too much rain/watering.  Not much you can do about that with all the rain you are having. 
I'd pull all that other stuff up if it is not something you want to eat.  Sounds like it might be the stuff @Baymule  was "hinting" about


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Oh and what cause this? Some tomatoes have it and some dont. We been get quite a bit of rain so if its over watering not much i can do since Gods watering and not me. The squash and zuchini have been having some black fuzz mold or fungus i forget what its called so just pulling the effect off and some leafs but like i said cant stop the rain so thats is what it is.


I think epson salts sprinkled around the plants can help with the blossom end rot.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Wanted to sleep in but Ranger thought it was time to get up....Oh well was in bed about 10 again last night. I am appreciating the extra sleep. Haven't been doing much in the garden. I know the beans need picked and canned. Bought some tomatoes at a farmer's stand. Mine are still green. I'm sure that zucchini we were letting grow is now oversized... And surely the weeds aren't overtaking the garden.... oh well. Can see that the corn is tasseling and getting ears.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I had a rough day yesterday. My meat freezer died. BJ watched the 2 little granddaughters while I went to Tyler to get a freezer. No freezers at Sam’s Club. None at Home Depot. Lowe’s I Lindale had a 5 cubic foot chest freezer, same as Lowe’s in Tyler. A local appliance store had just gotten in 4 upright freezers, 1 of those is now mine. $900 plus 5 year extended warranty, plus tax, came to $1,136. They loaded it in the truck, strapped down and I headed home. Our door measured at 29 1/2” the freezer was 29”. How nice that the only freezer in 75 miles would fit through the door! Neighbor Robert came over and helped us get it in the house. We set it up, plugged it in and let it get cold. Then I unpacked the old freezer and BJ helped move the cooler to the new freezer. It was almost 7PM when it was all done. But we didn’t lose any meat! I gave my new freezer a hug this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

@ baymule Glad it's resolved and no loss...beyond $$$$...  

Already 90 outside.  Humidity not too far behind.     Lotta water day.  

Came in for leg bands for the half grown chickens Ive raised after bator hatching.  Their day to get coop training going.....my day to see some slacking of chores for them.  Win, win!  6 of 9 are pullets   I see 3 more chicks  with hens that are pullets.   So my flock has been replenished for winter eggs.  These roos will be for the freezer, I have two new ones from other blood to intro.  

Goat kid weaning going well.  Have 37 days to auction date.   Moving them to another field to keep them and moms further apart.  They'll get grower feed for the month.  Couple more kids will be removed from does and added to these.  Just couldn't get all that day.  No problem.

Otherwise, same old, same old.


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> That is a Burr  Cucumber. Invasive, prickly, will take over the world, drop those blasted round yellow SatansBalls EVERYWHERE! And each seed comes up twice! I HATE THEM. Kill them! Pull them up, get every round seed bearing craptastic awful green or yellow ball you find. BURN them! Pack in garbage bags and throw away! Horrible things!


My neighbor called. They would like some seed from this beautiful landscaping plant.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> A local appliance store had just gotten in 4 upright freezers, 1 of those is now mine.


I am happy with my upright....  but...

Mine has an alarm that sounds if the door is left open.  Way too easy to have happen with an upright.

If yours doesn't have an alarm, I HIGHLY recommend getting maybe a thermometer with an alarm that would do the same thing....  or duct tape the sucker closed...


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule; so sad that it went bad,  but so glad you found it quick.   Hope that you like the freezer.  I really thought about the new one before I bought it  back awhile ago also.... and mine was $900 or so,  plus taxes etc......... I tend to open and check mine at least twice a week.... it is good that you found it before you lost food...
Is it the same size or bigger?  The new one I bought is a 21 cu foot upright, and I am very thankful for the space.  I have a much smaller one in the house also.... and if anything ever happens to it I will go with another big one.... 

Never fun to drop that sort of money all at once.... but at least now you have some "insurance" against any problems....
The loss of the steer would have been way beyond the cost of the freezer in the long run....plus all the chickens you just put in it...

Glad you have had a good visit/vacation with the grand daughters.... I am sure you will welcome the rest when they go home, but after a few days will miss them terribly again....

Hope the house that DD and DSIL are buying is what they want when they go see it... I am assuming that they will have to be moved before school starts?  You will wind up with the grands again I am sure before the summer is over...


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses .... sounds like you got the "escapee" problems fixed for now.  Are you getting any rain there?  Radar looks like you are getting some storms.... Hope so for your sake and the pastures....
 We sure can use it now to get the pastures growing, the hay coming back for a 2nd cutting, and the corn out in the field... Some of the corn here is really suffering... Saw some fields really rolled/spiked as the plants try to conserve water... One of the neighbors corn is tasseling and is only about 5 ft tall.... if we don't get rain VERY SOON, the ears will not fill out and the corn will not do much.....

Great on getting more pullets... 

Countdown to goat sale day... will it coincide with any upcoming ethnic holidays to maybe get better prices?   Hope so.  Plus alot fewer mouths to feed and being able to then save that grass for fall/winter....

Stay as cool as you can....


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> My neighbor called. They would like some seed from this beautiful landscaping plant.


PM @Jesusfreak101 for some seeds!


----------



## Baymule

DD, family and dogs just left. They will spend night at my sister’s in Willis, go to Corpus Christi in the morning and back to her house. 3 hour one way, but hotel rooms in Corpus Christi are $300 and up for one night. Monday they go back to Odessa and start packing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain!   We are supposed to get some now to 1ish....it's thundering now, saw couple lightning sparks.  Nothing big.  I do hope we get the rain!!  I saw some corn fields the other day that had just dried up -- what little had come up -- so little that they planted right through the field with whatever was left.   Yet, a few miles away, beautiful corn!

@farmerjan  Yes, the goat sale will be a couple weeks before some of the ethnic holidays.    So I anticipate, hope for, decent prices.   They ARE going!   😁


Under coop squatter update....saw some fur wads yesterday, skunk ones.  No smell from a spray though and we know nothing kills a skunk without a spray.   It was in a place and way that was strange.  Haven't see any since the day family left.  Also some dead smell, in area....???   So I put out 2 traps late afternoon...with some carrots and cantaloupe....figuring breakfast.   When I went to close coops this evening at dusk, I had a groundhog in one!!!  😁  The loupe gone from both.   Will check the hook thing in morning on one not tripped....right after I come back with one I'll empty.  Then I'll reset both.   Do know i saw 2 out at once one morning.  They DO like the melon!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, just popping in because I've been silent for a while and think this is the place to pop into.
County Fair Horse show was today. Went out just to show with friends, and had a blast. Didn't have my best moments with either horse, but did have some improvements.
May or may not be on in the next week, four lambs to shear within the next couple days, and a whole bunch of other work to do.


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey guys, just popping in because I've been silent for a while and think this is the place to pop into.
> County Fair Horse show was today. Went out just to show with friends, and had a blast. Didn't have my best moments with either horse, but did have some improvements.
> May or may not be on in the next week, four lambs to shear within the next couple days, and a whole bunch of other work to do.


Keeping busy is good. 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Another fun day at the power show. And got filled up with the fair food. May have to go out and pick up things/bring home the camper but only the boys are out there this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Real quiet here this morning. Miss the girls and even their dogs.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Real quiet here this morning. Miss the girls and even their dogs.


Figured today would be a decompress then you would start missing them.  They are getting older though so are more "little people" now than just little children if you know what I mean.  
Hope they like the house... is it farther/closer to you?  One thing, with as often as they have moved around, you had better stay put and get yourself well established there because they may need a homebase if this world gets any crazier...


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Figured today would be a decompress then you would start missing them.  They are getting older though so are more "little people" now than just little children if you know what I mean.
> Hope they like the house... is it farther/closer to you?  One thing, with as often as they have moved around, you had better stay put and get yourself well established there because they may need a homebase if this world gets any crazier...


They are saying this may be their permanent home. Good jobs for both of them, good neighborhood and house, we’ll see. 14 year old starts 9th grade, high school, and they promised they wouldn’t move again to let her finish high school. They won’t be any closer but my sister lives at the halfway point, so will be seeing more of her. Jan, part of my reason for wanting to be close to them was that very reason, if SHTF actually occurred. My daughter surprised me yesterday by saying she wanted to raise a small garden in raised beds. She also wants a chicken coop. Is this really my child?? LOL


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule;   Some of the practical you,  has/is rubbing off... and maybe the kids enjoyment of it also makes her think that it would be something she can do WITH them?  And good jobs aside... it is not getting any cheaper to live and maybe they starting to see that.  Hope so.  But as hard as you have worked, it would be hard to leave where you are and go elsewhere... unless it is to the property where your son owns?  That would be a place to establish final roots maybe.... Who knows.  The next couple of years are going to really be interesting... 
Looking at things in Cuba and Venezuela here recently really makes you think.  The average everyday person in those 2 countries have suffered for years..under the socialistic regimes.... and we are heading in that direction so it makes you wonder and hunker down more.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  sounds like the whole family is "maturing" and all things change.   Glad they like the new house!   Hey, more visits and more sister time.

We did get rain!  Conveniently, while I was asleep.      About 1.5".  So pretty wet out there.   Got chores done, groundhog relocated about 5 miles away, and both traps reset.  I'm certain another out there!  Took pics, I thought but, they're out there on a cloud I guess.  🤔  Operator error?  Can't find them.

Now I can coffee up and decide my day.   Glad for rain but can't do much for while now.  I'll find something to do!  😁   Weather says more rain Late afternoon into evening again.   That hot and tropical humidity has to go somewhere -- pastures loving it.


----------



## farmerjan

Just an observation..... canning lids are still  non-existent here.  I have found some packages of lids with bands at walmart... some canning jars... but the supplies are spotty.  None at the dollar stores... I have enough with the ones I got earlier... but am looking for the next years.... I won't be doing much canning this year with the moving and getting put together here... and the knees.....and no garden really... BUT.... am thinking ahead... and try to notice what is available when I do go out shopping.  None to be found in the grocery stores either.   Thought by now things might have gotten caught up and more back to normal...

Glad you got a decent rain @Mini Horses ... wish we had gotten more.  Oh well....take every drop. Having to watch the spring in the nurse cow pasture, it is been slowing down.  I might haul a load of water with the one truck that I can put 2 - 275 gal totes on,  and fill the water troughs up at the barn area to stretch out the strain on the spring.  Was thinking about that last evening.... Have to talk to DS about it. 

Need to go check the peach trees down at DS property.  They ought to be getting ripe soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same here with lids.   A few seen now and then.  Luckily I have enough for a full season.  Unfortunately, no garden happened this year.


----------



## Mini Horses

On a roll this morning!! Groundhog number 2 was just delivered to new home site....big rascal. At least 25# big ole boy. He was not happy. But hadn't had all night in cage with a shower added, like first one.

Both cages there, set, baited.....

Looks like two entries were having some digging this morning, since I had reset traps.  More of them???   We shall see.  Just used last of cantaloupe....will buy more!    2B continued...


----------



## promiseacres

If anyone needs me to buy and ship you some canning lids let me know, last I saw there were plenty on the shelves here in Indiana, not 100% on the brands available though. I shouldn't have to buy any myself as I still have the stash from Grandpa H.  
Am going to can green beans this week, they're ready! And no excuses this week!


----------



## Baymule

Neighbor Robert came over yesterday and worked on dead freezer. RATS! RATS chewed through the backing and chewed up wiring. They made a nasty mess. It is on the screened porch because it wouldn’t fit through the door. He worked on it for a couple of hours and got it running again. So now I have 3 freezers! I unplugged it so I could wipe it down and clean the inside, which I did today. I have it propped open to finish drying and air out. I need to order a new door gasket and a drain line and it will be back in business. I don’t regret buying the new freezer. It fit through the door, it’s a tight squeeze in the dining area, but there was no where else to put it.


----------



## Mini Horses

My morning....wow.   pull into drive from #2 groundhog dump, neighbor calls to say a young goat stuck in fence at back.  Get in truck, he calls again, dead horse. What?!  

Drive back, goat gets self out, yep an old mare is gone.  There at nose count yesterday morning.   Back up and switch out attachments on tractor....go bury and have funeral.  On way back up, see groundhog #3 in trap.  Take that one to new homesite, reset trap! 


Hope I'm done for a while, chores start in about an HR.   Sitting in AC...waiting for more rain they predict and thinking "it's 5 o'clock somewhere".  I need a beverage!


----------



## farmerjan

Why are you "relocating" the ground hogs?   Sorry, but that is just not ever going to happen in my lifetime.... they breed like rabbits, and they will live in colonies/families.  A quick .22 shot takes care of it in the trap.

Sorry about the old mare, but I am pretty sure you have been providing them a retirement... so they have had a good life and dying on your property is better than many alternatives.  Always sad to lose one that you have had ..... 

Goats in the fence... well, that goes with the territory of goats in general..........

We will gladly take any rain you want to divert back west .....


----------



## Mini Horses

My handgun is currently jammed!    The clip of bullets.  Need to take to a neighbor to fix.  He's out of town this week.  If I use a rifle I'd blow it all over me....the mess... 

I need to sort guns. 

Thanks.  You are correct about horse ... 29 y/o, long retired.   And goat, usual crap...


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about your mare @Mini Horses Even when you know it’s coming, it’s still sad.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yep canning lids are back in full swing and ammo is starting to stay on the shelves too


----------



## Simpleterrier

And to the ground hog thing between me the wife and the dog we kill 30-40 a year on ours and the neighbors property.60 acres  Last year I took it easy on them Incase I needed a protein source. Back at them this year and probably won't wipe the out been at them for 12yrs


----------



## Simpleterrier

@farmerjan  u want rain I'll send all of it your way we got 8" in one week some places got over 10"


----------



## farmerjan

We aren't greedy, an inch or 2 would be nice....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Need to run after the rabbit feed.  Do a Walmart run and groceries.


----------



## Mini Horses

Simpleterrier said:


> And to the ground hog thing between me the wife and the dog we kill 30-40 a year on ours and the neighbors property.60 acres  Last year I took it easy on them Incase I needed a protein source. Back at them this year and probably won't wipe the out been at them for 12yrs


People have eaten them for years!    Not so much around here but, back in the hills.

Rain here last night.  Heavy at times.  Another inch, it seems.  Very grey and more coming.   I'd like to complain but, with temps in mid 90s most of week we will need it.  Will be mid 70s today only.

Of course rushing to do chores last night, as rains coming, I ran to house getting wet....looked out front and see all 4 windows down on truck and a huge downpour blowing in it!      🤔   Already wet, I ran out and closed them.  Came back dripping wet clothes...peeled off...figured I'd need towels for seats this morning.  Oh, well, gotta go to work in it.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Supposed to be scattered showers and storms today. Power just blipped, then came back on. Trip is on the porch looking scared, so maybe a storm is coming or close by.

@Simpleterrier what does a groundhog taste like? Why toss them if you can have free meat?


----------



## Baymule

Storming like crazy from Dallas, across Louisiana, Mississippi and into Alabama.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Another fun day at the power show. And got filled up with the fair food. May have to go out and pick up things/bring home the camper but only the boys are out there this morning.


Fair food!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That is a Burr Cucumber.


No it isn't. This is a Bur Cucumber






This is a lemon cucumber. I've grown them, they are good.







farmerjan said:


> Why are you "relocating" the ground hogs? Sorry, but that is just not ever going to happen in my lifetime.... they breed like rabbits, and they will live in colonies/families.


Not like the rabbits around here! Surprisingly we never see more than one baby at a time. Groundhogs ... yeah 4-5 each litter.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  they taste like ground hog. Cause I got more meat then I know what to do with. When it's butcher time I'm always looking for someone to give meat to


----------



## Mini Horses

The meat is very red.  Clean similar to rabbit.   They say taste similar to rabbit. Little stronger.  Basically vegetarians. Depending on what's available, milder.?

I haven't eaten one in many, many a year!     😁    I'd sure eat one if nothing else around but, obviously had something else available this week!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Coffee is on. Got groceries yesterday then took dd1 to have her ankle checked, they did xrays as it's not getting better and it was hit 9 days ago with a softball. Waiting on the results of the xray... she had her softball party last night. We let her play in the parents vs kids games but told her no running. It doesn't look terrible but is sore and she's wanting it iced often. Hopefully it just needs more time and she needs to stay off of it more than she has. 
Going to get those rabbit cages cleaned, but have to run after shavings first.  
DH has the opportunity to make some some straw bales... I told him no, we don't' need them and don't have the time.... he has an area at the farm he wants it for to spread over grass seed...so I don't think my opinion counts.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> No it isn't. This is a Bur Cucumber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lemon cucumber. I've grown them, they are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like the rabbits around here! Surprisingly we never see more than one baby at a time. Groundhogs ... yeah 4-5 each litter.


OK, we got that cleared up, but they are still extremely invasive, and take over, smothering everything else out. You can eat all you want, due to their growth habit, i loathe and despise them.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. It rained 3 1/4" here yesterday and now the fog is so thick, I can't see the road from the house.


----------



## Mini Horses

We had more rain last night, too.   It's still very overcast, much cooler but only til later when we'll be 80ish.   I'm working all week so only concerned at chore time.  Everyone out there has plenty of grass and water.....lawn was cut Fri and looks like 2 weeks ago!  Need boots to keep feet dry during chores.   Not complaining,  just saying. 

At this point, not seeing activity of more squatters!   😁   Maybe just those 3.  Traps still up...in case.

Time to go to work.  See ya later


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> DH has the opportunity to make some some straw bales... I told him no, we don't' need them and don't have the time.... he has an area at the farm he wants it for to spread over grass seed...so I don't think my opinion counts.


So it seems you DO have a use/need for them. That doesn't mean you have the time though.



Baymule said:


> OK, we got that cleared up, but they are still extremely invasive, and take over, smothering everything else out. You can eat all you want, due to their growth habit, i loathe and despise them.


No one said you or anyone else should eat the Bur cucumbers!! I'm all for eradicating invasives.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up early -- body just woke up!!  Got up, had hot tea and watched for daylight.      Now time for chores then off to work. .  80s today. Pretty normal.  Very humid, which makes it feel warmer.    Better get out there, feed and count noses.🙂

Have a GREAT day, everyone!!  😁


----------



## Baymule

I just woke up. Coffee is ready and I'm going to sit here, look out the window at things I should be doing and drink my coffee. I don't have much ambition today.


----------



## promiseacres

Taking a coffee break. Got chores then picked green beans. Told kids we'll take a short break then start cleaning and snapping so we can start canning them. Hoping to get the yard mowed too, with DS's help. I'll do the perimeter then he'll finish.  There's more beans to pick but we'll start with 14 gallons we picked this morning. 
I did pick a cabbage and made some kole slaw yesterday.  Have a couple more that need picked, I will make them into eggrolls that we'll freeze for yummy snacks/lunches. Normally I make with pork but have beef right now so we'll try that.  Some cherry tomatoes are orange!!! I resisted picking some. I did buy a few tomatoes from the farmers market so going to make BLTS tonight, tempted to put some the green beans with some bacon into the crock pot too... but that may be going overboard...but we can always have them for leftovers.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Up early -- body just woke up!!


Mine too! At 7:30ish 



Baymule said:


> I don't have much ambition today.


You need a rest after having Granddaughter and Granddog duty!



promiseacres said:


> Have a couple more that need picked, I will make them into eggrolls that we'll freeze for yummy snacks/lunches.


Hmmm, interesting idea. I have 4 cabbages all ready to go ... and way earlier than usual. The broccoli transplanted at the same time? Nada


----------



## Alaskan

We hit 72 for 2 days in a row... kids and spouse almost fell over from the heat...

Cooled off again now though


----------



## Simpleterrier

Wow I feel young I was up at 430. I almost said coffee is ready but I didn't won't to rub it in but now I have had a change of heart back to normal. 

Hey I was up at 430 and feel young


----------



## Baymule

I’m up at 4:30 and it doesn’t make me feel any younger. Heck, I woke up at 2:30 and didn’t go back to sleep. I think I have an afternoon nap coming up. Coffee is ready!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all need to clean up kitchen check on all the chicks and ducklings. Thinking about working some in the garden. Need to get more house work done and some other things done.


----------



## promiseacres

Lunch break. So far two batches of green beans canned, more are snapped but have a meeting so they'll keep.

So have been window shopping for a pony for dd1... yes she has one but she's very small, 24 years old and has allergy/asthma cough.... so very much debating. We decided that Richie is too much for her, he got very nervous at the 4h show... needs work on herd bound issues. I like having 7 ponies/horses and less would be even better but... she loves riding. Going to restart riding lessons here in a couple of weeks. Horse/pony prices are plain stupid. So trying to wait until fall.... There's a really nice one but price is out of budget... they will lease but... not sure I like that. Anyways that's what I've been being distracted by.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well got one more seed pack of corn in the ground after i finally got outside and it start pouring rain after i got four more rows done i should have done five but oh well to late now. Have lots more seed packs to go.... very wet year here and cool which is weird.


----------



## Baymule

I picked green beans, BJ snapped them. Canned 10 pints. I also pulled my Painters Mountain corn and shucked it. Sure enough the 3” of rain we got Monday had done it’s damage. Most was ok, but some was sprouting and moldy. Ears are spread on the table to dry.


----------



## farmerjan

How about hitching about 2 inches of that rain to an arrow and shooting it in this direction?????


----------



## Baymule

I would if I could!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd share rain.  You're right @farmerjan that stuff that came across NC/VA line gave me a good soaking!  Couple days in a row, mostly late day and night. But a good pasture rain.  Even a little before daybreak this morning.   Prob more Sun.

So traps by coop caught a big ole possum last night.  He won't bother another coop..RIP.  Bated and left them out again.   Who knows what's out there!?!  

Need to get some sleep.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready. The heat is back, high 90’s for the next week.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning feels good for now outside trick is getting outside. lol i wake up early and two of four get up early if i sleep in they do as well.  They have this down now lol. Got rain yesterday and alot of it. Going to weed and plant some more. Outside of that school abd house work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather good.  Work, not so much.  First store we couldn't do set as plans needed not arrived, second time!  Time and gas expenses.  Second store. One job, parts and product not arrived!  Did do another smaller job there.  Now they auto reschedule those jobs but, really screws up your schedule for later.   Already had big jobs at 3 stores cancel at last minute. Then reschedule in a week already too busy.  This is what makes you mad!     Apparently there are a lot of shipping problems!?

So home I am!  But some things can't happen here -- didn't plan for today or 1/2 day.

This may be why retirement is a good thing!   Only self to blame!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Update on the mystery plant still unknown but diffently invasive and needs to be destoyed just spent the last hour pulling weeds and there were orginally only three or four of these things easily pulled triple that. The vines feel like rough velco and the gourd things are freaking every where if only melons grew that many we could feed the entire plant with just a pasture or two worth..... kinda glad this might be my last year planting this area i wont have to worry about the darn things. Granted some other weed will still be around. Got so much weeding to do. The rain makes weeding possible. Our ground is so hard without it you cant pull anything out even the tiller wont dig and the tractor wont plow either so must do all three while soil is wet and soft.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses i can’t get enthused when we go to town and get home mid day, about ANYTHING outside when it’s hot. Don’t blame you one bit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

If you like good food come over please my kids are picky monsters. Herbed chicken(they ate one under protest), green beans with bacon(all liked), squash and zuchini sauted with onions and bacon( one liked, mash potatoes(three liked) and homemade french bread(three liked) ...


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Weather good.  Work, not so much.  First store we couldn't do set as plans needed not arrived, second time!  Time and gas expenses.  Second store. One job, parts and product not arrived!  Did do another smaller job there.  Now they auto reschedule those jobs but, really screws up your schedule for later.   Already had big jobs at 3 stores cancel at last minute. Then reschedule in a week already too busy.  This is what makes you mad!     Apparently there are a lot of shipping problems!?
> 
> So home I am!  But some things can't happen here -- didn't plan for today or 1/2 day.
> 
> This may be why retirement is a good thing!   Only self to blame!


I may have a little different type of work, but "get it" when things don't go as planned and then it throws not only that day into a tailspin, but screws up with the next schedule and piles it on when you don't want it to... Like my farmers cancelling and then  me having to get them all done several days in a row when I know I will barely be able to walk  by the end of that week.  
Shipping is a real problem with everything it seems....

I'm a year or 2 behind you,  but I too am thinking retirement might be a good thing.... I did promise to wait til after I get the knees done and see how I rehab/bounce back.... plus I know there are going to be a few that are going to go out in the next couple of years.... or sooner.... and this economy worries me so I don't want to pull the plug yet.... however, when you deal with crap like cancelled farms, and your cancelled jobs... it makes you think ....DONE.....


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 , too bad we are so far away... I would gladly come and beg at your table...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

You would be welcome anytime. They take after their daddy he is hard to please as well i imagine he complain about the squash as well or something like the chicken has other flavors and isnt plain.... weirdos absolute favorite food is boiled chicken steamed white rice and broth and no seasoning in any of it....


----------



## farmerjan

I tend to like my food more plain than highly seasoned... but like to try things and have several things I like seasoned.  I do not do good with curry or indian dishes.... just does not set well with me.  I  am not a big gravy person... but that is upbringing... mom never cooked alot of gravy type dishes.   I like gravy on an open roast beef sandwich but not big on it in mashed potatoes,,, Its like I can take it or leave it.... but I am not known to turn down a home cooked meal because it is such a pain to cook for myself most times.  Plus it is the company too.... there are drawbacks to being alone.... and cooking and eating alone all the time is one of them.  Not that I want to be around people all the time... but sometimes....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol its okay i havent ever had currys or indian style and i dont like gravy dh does and on kid does so once in awhile i make it for them but no thanks here.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> If you like good food come over please my kids are picky monsters. Herbed chicken(they ate one under protest), green beans with bacon(all liked), squash and zuchini sauted with onions and bacon( one liked, mash potatoes(three liked) and homemade french bread(three liked) ...


Your kids are better than DD2! The only thing you mentioned that she would eat is the mashed potatoes. I would have seconds on all of it!!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> If you like good food come over please my kids are picky monsters. Herbed chicken(they ate one under protest), green beans with bacon(all liked), squash and zuchini sauted with onions and bacon( one liked, mash potatoes(three liked) and homemade french bread(three liked) ...




Kids!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> when things don't go as planned and then it throws not only that day into a tailspin, but screws up with the next schedule and piles it on when you don't want it to... Like my farmers cancelling


Especially when you plan ahead...space it out...then a deadline to get it done!  Same as your farms.  Then one of our chains stores has been remodeling all their stores. A team goes in for a 4-5 day event, 10 hr days...you hope everyone shows up! 


farmerjan said:


> I'm a year or 2 behind you, but I too am thinking retirement might be a good thing.


I think that more and more often.   .   In reality, I've worked so many years it will be strange to not get a "paycheck".  I can generally set my schedule of days, cancel on a fast note, unlike your cows.  The store mgrs expect you whenever, mostly.


farmerjan said:


> and this economy worries me so I don't want to pull the plug yet.... however, when you deal with crap like cancelled farms, and your cancelled jobs... it makes you think ....DONE.....


It is frustrating. Especially when you have your OWN LIFE to handle.  Like you, the overall economy concerns me.   Not like we're in the desired age group anymore for some jobs.....so make it work a while longer.   You may be less inclined to retire once those knees are fixed....especially with less farms.  I was downsizing job numbers, then C19 caused many reps to quit when schools physically closed, as they worked when kids were at school.  Then work increased to offset other people.  It works out. Just annoying at times.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Morning all coffee is done to day is a scrap day. Go cut up old acs and load trailer full of furnaces and a truck bed of other select parts.

Food I like all food I can eat about anything and enjoy it we ate a variety growing up but casseroles where top and I don't care for but will eat them. My kids eat alot of different things we have them try it if they don't like they don't have to eat it but they don't get anything else. It's kinda interesting I have been to a few other countries and I eat what is given to me. I can't stand others who won't or they complain. I was on a trip once and I was 23 the youngest by many years say 30yrs. And by the end of the week I told a lady to shut up and eat it she was my mom's age. I hunt with her husband now and he says that the laugh about it all the time. I've noticed a trend at work with picky
 eaters you can judge their personalities buy how they eat. And can learn alot about a person.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Slept in a bit, DH wants breakfast.
Not sure what the plan is for the day... plenty to do. Hopefully we'll get some of  it done. Still need to make egg rolls. 20 qts of beans processed, will do more this week.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, need to vacuum the house and also need get all the box in the fire pit and try to clean the yard some. My parents are coming up, so gardening isnt high on the list. I dont know how much i get done before they get here.  My body complaining about all the work i got done yesterday its funny when i am not pregnant that was a normal days load but at this point of being pregnant my body yells about any work lol some days i just ignore it. Gonna drink some hot tea and get breakfast started and some cleaning.


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 ;  How soon are you due? I'm thinking like Oct?  So you are getting bigger and your body just needs more rest.... plus the heat down there.....
Hope the visit with the family goes okay.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes i am due oct 17th


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Yes i am due oct 17th


My due date is Oct 6, we are starting to freak out a little. I don't think we are really prepared yet, and we don't even have any other kids and fewer animals than you.


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> My due date is Oct 6, we are starting to freak out a little. I don't think we are really prepared yet, and we don't even have any other kids and fewer animals than you.


Not to worry.... you are never ready...they just come....

It all works out in the end, and they sure are precious.


----------



## Bruce

Good advice Al!!!

You really don't need the 5 star house/nursery. Heck Dad was born on the kitchen table! You can bet there was no fancy baby stuff in that farm house.

Kid needs a place to sleep, not much more. Won't be crawling for months. You don't need to procrastinate but you still have plenty of time. Just keep plugging along. 

We had a crib and a changing table. Oh and one of those spring chair things. And of course the car seat. They won't let you leave the hospital without one anyway. Oh yeah, the in-laws gave us a bouncy chair thing. Don't want to hold the baby every hour it is awake!! Plywood floor with a 3.5'x3.5' grate over the gravity furnace on the first floor. DD1 learned to crawl and walk on that floor. Baseboard hot water heat and hardwood floor came after that but before DD2. 

Don't over think/over sweat this


----------



## Alaskan

Our babies all slept with us.... so we didn't even need a crib. 


We TRIED to have the first sleep in a crib...  but he wouldn't...  

In hindsight, he has sensory integration issues and ADHD issues.... he had to be held 24/7.  Happiest baby in the world, as long as you held him.

But that first kid broke us.   so after that they all slept with us....

Eldest couldn't sleep alone until he was maybe 7.  He slept with us until the next kid, then he slept right next to us in a crib.

When kid 3 came, kid 2 was old enough to sleep with kid 1, and that worked well.

When kid 4 came, kid 1 slept alone, kid 2 slept with kid 3, and we slept with kid 4.


What was funny was when kid 5 was ready to be kicked out of our bed, I tried to have kid 4 sleep with him for a bit... to transition,  as we had with all of the other kids.  Kid 4 said nope, kid 1 said sure!  So kid 1 and 5 were in the same bed for a bit.

Then finally they all were in their own beds.

Eh...time marches on.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh....  my older sister got to sleep in a laundry basket.

When I was a baby I slept in a dresser drawer.


----------



## CLSranch

Howdy all. I didn't want to read the last 15 pages to keep up. I read back a page. Jesusfreak listen to your body and stay hydrated always when hot or in the AC.
On the kid note son 1 spent 1 night in the hospital, one night in the bassanet in our room. The next day I got another window unit (his birthday was yesterday a little warm 4 years ago) and he has slept in his room since. He will NOT take a nap with me in our bed. Son 2 spent the 1st night/morning with us and that was it.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 
Coffee is on, putting in the canned cinnamon rolls. 
Mowed at the farm yesterday.  DH fixed the hay mower and prepped the equipment. We unloaded a wagon and DH wants to mow part of the hay this afternoon. Discovered about 40 bales we already had stacked is covered in mold.... it was put up dry...maybe the humidity???  Sucks...  not much to do but keep moving forward. Hope we can make enough, fields look decent, lots of weeds yet but it's growing again, no more drought weather. And pray that no more molds...


----------



## Baymule

40 bales lost! That does suck, sorry for all that hard work wasted. Any more work on the house? Keeping up 2 places is even more work.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> 40 bales lost! That does suck, sorry for all that hard work wasted. Any more work on the house? Keeping up 2 places is even more work.


No... will get back in there soon. No way to move this year in any case.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hot and humid here....hey, It's summer and pretty normal.   This weekend is rest and do have to work. Prep for coming work week.  This next 2 weeks are heavy, heavy hrs for work.  Then a slack one.  I'm thinking      Plus, hmmm it will make an extra tractor payment!  I'm looking at last 4 of those.      Celebrate!

Made chicken and dumplings yesterday.   Yum.  Between that and other freezer ready meals....only heat and eat all week.  Good girl.  Don't feel like cooking after a 12 hr day.

Need to get moving.  Have to mow yard later.  Otherwise I'll have to weedeat a path to the barns!  Yah rain!   But the pastures are great!!!   Save on feed bill month!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I will say this kids are a awesome blessing. Your never ready for. Even with five i am nervous about how to handle it but i learned to ignore that feeling because honestly its not helpful. Kids you figure out on the way you fail in some areas and firgure out what works for your child no child is the same and they all have difference. I have a few who would only go to sleep if they were held or rocked, one that would only sleep if he was held and one that even as a newborn wanted her space she would snuggle for a bit then cry because she was tired and wanted to go into her own bed. Certian ones only like certian toys, certian ones were allergic to diaper, different soaps you honestly will do just fine. Remeber to breath and its okay to not be the prefect mom or dad all the time. People will offer advice take what you think will work for you and the way you want to parent leave what doesnt. Its not about them (some will make it that way) its about whats best for your child and your family. Also even if you have no one to watch baby take time for your partner children capture mommys eye and attention so well we can get absorbed by being needed and forget that our partner need our time as well. Make special dinner watch a movie you watched before take a bath ect just make sure you take for each other. Another thing is baby and you dont need everything ever created for babies. Trash bags work just as well for dirty diapers as diaper pails the most expensie toys and carseats arent need just the ones that work. Enjoy every moment before long baby will be a toddler and the a kid and before you know it they grown. Enjoy the ride, cry when you need to, take a it all in stride life happens and you dont need to stress over everything. So what if the dishes arent done so what if laundry not done. Not all the house work will get done and thats fine. Take steps now to make life easy. If your going to breast feed (some people can and some cant that is not failure if baby fed your succeed) your going to need snacks. Premade meals whether homemade or frozen are life saviors along with premade snacks. Oh and you cant spoil a baby by holding it either i held all mine and non of the olders are spoiled brats. Thats bull and baby will end up sleeping through the night when they are ready to. Co sleep can help those who dont like being alone. And bed next to your bed is also very helpful and having diapers and extra clothes sheets right there as well diapers sometimes leak or while changing baby leaks or you breast leak normal things happen and its better for sleep tired parents to have things close so baby and you can both get sleep.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Two other things baby does not need every life experience swimming class, baby groups ect. Secondly find other mothers with children about the same age(number of kids doesnt matter) in your area can be helpful but also finding those with the similar parenting style is helpful to have someone to talk to. Dont go and try to hang out with another parent you cant stand there are parents that you will like out there find those and you can help them and they can help you figure things out some times they have good ideals that help and sometimes not but having someone sharing similar experience to talk to or vent to can be very helpful and make you realize its normal and your not crazy lol.also look up vaccines decide now what your okay with giving and what youe not and find a doctor that values your input and one who will take you seriously and will respect yalls choice for your child. A phd does not make doctors know everything and you dont need one that decides to tell you your a bad person ect because you choose not to give your child something you dont think is needed. I had one tell me i would kill my child if i didnt have or give them the wooping cough vaccine i found a new doctor. Dont let them bully you into making a decsion and if your having a boy do research on circumsion and yall decide if its right for your child dont let someone else make that choice. Make a birthing plan and write it down so partner can know what,yall agreed would be okay. Also remember that things can happen that change it but it helps when your there to have an idea of if you want them to give shots or not if you want certian things done ect.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh.....from voice of experience @Jesusfreak101  !


----------



## Simpleterrier

That's great jesusfreak101 and by you I hope you mean you and your spouse make decisions. Also remember father and mother have two different roles and can handle things differently but have a conversation with each other on what you want.

One question to ask what do u want your kids to be ?  How should we raise them to meet that goal?

Alot of people think long and hard to answer these questions. Then try to live threw their kids.

My answer. I want my kids to have a relationship with Jesus Christ. I don't want my kids to be a burden to society and to take care of themselves and theirs. I don't care what they do or don't do in life but those two things.


----------



## CLSranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Two other things baby does not need every life experience swimming class, baby groups ect. Secondly find other mothers with children about the same age(number of kids doesnt matter) in your area can be helpful but also finding those with the similar parenting style is helpful to have someone to talk to. Dont go and try to hang out with another parent you cant stand there are parents that you will like out there find those and you can help them and they can help you figure things out some times they have good ideals that help and sometimes not but having someone sharing similar experience to talk to or vent to can be very helpful and make you realize its normal and your not crazy lol.also look up vaccines decide now what your okay with giving and what youe not and find a doctor that values your input and one who will take you seriously and will respect yalls choice for your child. A phd does not make doctors know everything and you dont need one that decides to tell you your a bad person ect because you choose not to give your child something you dont think is needed. I had one tell me i would kill my child if i didnt have or give them the wooping cough vaccine i found a new doctor. Dont let them bully you into making a decsion and if your having a boy do research on circumsion and yall decide if its right for your child dont let someone else make that choice. Make a birthing plan and write it down so partner can know what,yall agreed would be okay. Also remember that things can happen that change it but it helps when your there to have an idea of if you want them to give shots or not if you want certian things done ect.


ditto


----------



## CLSranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> also look up vaccines decide now what your okay with giving and what youe not and find a doctor that values your input and one who will take you seriously and will respect yalls choice for your child. A phd does not make doctors know everything and you dont need one that decides to tell you your a bad person ect because you choose not to give your child something you dont think is needed. I had one tell me i would kill my child if i didnt have or give them the wooping cough vaccine i found a new doctor. Dont let them bully you into making a decsion


I wanted to double emphasize this.
  I didn't know about the 12 in 1 they give kids now. Many say I'm paranoid. I say I watched a 1 year (mine) old back track for a year just to start saying high again.
  Also today they don't tell you what is in the vaccine (you know the other things in it) just this is this. It's for kids at  this age. I've had problems. (not getting into that)
I've also had tetnis more than once and then found out it has  other vaccines. Also found out after you pay for that vaccine the hospital gets about that much money from the Gov. So double dibs. That is not a reason to give you a shot that you don't need.


----------



## CLSranch

Simpleterrier said:


> My answer. I want my kids to have a relationship with Jesus Christ. I don't want my kids to be a burden to society and to take care of themselves and theirs. I don't care what they do or don't do in life but those two things.


good advive
It doesn't matter what you want the kid to be. It's going to be what it it grows up to be. Pushing in any direction can guide or just make them run the other way. Just try to guide (not push)  the best you can. 

  I could say that to any parent  even a decade before I had kids.


----------



## farmerjan

My uncle had whooping cough as a baby/small child.... and they nearly lost him.  This was before they had the vaccine I think (he is 85 now;  my fathers younger brother).  He has had problems and the doctors said back then that he could have some repercussions from having it.  So... I am not against whooping cough vaccine..... BUT..... I am against giving the babies so much stuff all together and sooo soon.... we don't even give blackleg (clostridium) to our baby calves because it interfers with the natural immunity that the cow passes in her colostrum......
So you can't tell me giving all this crap all together,  and at such a young age, can't cause problems, and that the baby's natural immune system is going to develop like it should because it is fighting against all this foreign stuff that is pumped into it too soon.... they need to just start to develop their immune systems a bit before challenging it with all these vaccines.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

In my experience my oldest dd1 was sick multiple times every month. She was the only one to be vaccinated the other three have been sick yes but no where near what she was my youngest dd2 has been sick 3-4 times total maybe less. Also for us we happen to have family memeber my self included are allergic to the vaccines. My kids tend to also follow me on most if my allergies on other medication.  So out of precaution we avoid things. Oh and there is a natural vaccination for lack of better of an explanation. It call  homepistasis(spekked wrong more then likely) aka green vaccination another nick name.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

The whooping cough one my doctor told me I'm supposed to get at a certain point in the pregnancy, which then passes the antibodies to the baby before he's born, then he doesn't need that vaccine. I still need to do more research and figure out what we are going to do regarding the various vaccines.


----------



## Mini Horses

Morning all....hope your plans pan out today, whatever you need to accomplish!

Leaving for work in a few.   Glad I got lawn mowed yesterday, feed in, own meals prepped.  Ready for heavy work week again.   Rains this afternoon..1.5 to 2".   So I expect this lovely sunshine to be solid gray on way home this evening.  Just hope it stops for chores.   😁    gotta go, another cuppa on the trip to work.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @MiniHorses  I think I'm going to get the cabbage harvested and make those eggrolls. DH got about 5 acres mowed then tedded it. Will ted again tonight. A lot of weeds but needs cut and pulled off of the fields so they come around and are full of hay not weeds. It's a work in progress and will feed the horses for now. oh Good news the hay wasn't moldy... just a layer of ash...from the fires out west no wonder DD1's allegies are going crazy.  

Have a 3 day weekend at the lake planned next weekend... very much looking forward to fishing and swimming and relaxing.


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like that front is going to stay south of us and travel to @Mini Horses again.... we sure need it. A 1 inch rain would be heaven right now.  
So glad it was ash and not mold on your hay @promiseacres .... we haven't had the ash but alot of hazy skies from the smoke in higher elevations.
Getting ready to head for the meter calibration and then the list of errands on the way home.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I will say this


Best post you ever wrote 



promiseacres said:


> Good news the hay wasn't moldy... just a layer of ash...from the fires out west


Yay!!!! We had a super red sun today, compliments of the fires out west and in Canada. Even that far away they have made our air quality index "Moderate". Of course that would be EXCELLENT! compared to people closer downwind from the fires.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey all, its good to be back


----------



## Bruce

Hey Poka


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Good news the hay wasn't moldy... just a layer of ash...from the fires out west no wonder DD1's allegies are going crazy.


Crazy....  but glad it wasn't mold...


I kept thinking of those moldy bales off and on all night last night, I wanted to go check your roof... maybe a leak....

Anyway...  NOT mold, even better!


----------



## Alaskan

Thinking of the marching of time....

No idea where I got the idea in my young person head....

But for some reason I had a clear understanding that I had to make sure that
1. My no was always no.  So I rarely said no, but if I did that was it, no backing down, no getting around it...  if that meant an hour of crying or a crazy amount of work on my part, so be it.  
2. Everything I wanted in my kids had to be in there by age 7.  From 7 to 12 was fine tuning.  But age 7 was the cut off.

I spent so much time discussing character traits and the whys of things, critical thinking and how to truly love, to focus on being selfless,  not selfish.

I regret heaps of things in my life, but not that.  Now my kids are far from grown, eldest will soon be 23....

But they never went through adolescent stuff.  They all learned to be kind,  loving,  work well together, respectful, and the basic Christian virtues.

They are incredible people, and a great joy to be around.


----------



## Baymule

Taking an afternoon break, with a cup of tea. Grated up a pile of zucchini logs, got 8 bags of 3 cups each. I’ll make lasagna noodles, zucchini bread, use as thickener on soups, stews and chili. Got elderberries out of the freezer to strain out and make elderberry syrup. Doing 3 rd load of clothes, 99F outside and I’m not interested.


----------



## Alaskan

Just found a junker for eldest... market up here is brutal. 

Ya have to be FAST, and cash in hand to grab something. 

Big rust hole by driver door.


----------



## Baymule

Why so many rust holes? Can it be fixed with bondo?


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan there are several big rust spots!?  Glasses off ?      It'll be a good project!

@promiseacres sooooo glad it wasn't mold.  That would be bad!  Lucky for you 

@farmerjan the rains were heavy!!!   Worked a store 24 miles out and had to drive way slow, wipers full on!   Finally drove out of it last 3 miles, only to discover it was coming directly over me.  Last 2 hrs off major downpour....Dish out, of course but TV signals ok.   Lots of thunder, lightening.   Just now moving SE enough to be sprinkles for a while.  Prob over 2".   We've had a lot of rain this week.   May be some tomorrow.  Wish you could have it instead!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  thanks... I didn't see any rain when I went to get meters done... and made some stops on the way home...it came inbetween when I went up and the time I got back to Staunton...25 mi north of me....then,  Wet roads & puddles... trees down in Staunton.... got home  TA DA   We got 1.3 INCHES..... Staunton got hail and wind and downpours... SOOOOOOOOOOO Glad we got a good rain... 2-5 pm by the looks of the radar.... Temps down 20 degrees... We could use another one like that but VERY VERY THANKFUL for this.....


----------



## Simpleterrier

Anyone got a good recipe for refrigerator peppers?????


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Why so many rust holes? Can it be fixed with bondo?





Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan there are several big rust spots!? Glasses off ?  It'll be a good project!




Do you all have old vehicles without rust???   

Up here all things old, unless carefully cared for, turn into Swiss cheese. The truck we bought has WAY more solid metal than most, not at all Swiss cheese.  

We live on the ocean, and then whatever the borough uses on the roads in the winter....  and whenever roads are sanded, beach sand is used (so salty).

So, for an old vehicle,  that is considered good shape for up here! 

Kid 3 will weld a plate over each of the really bad corners...  to try to keep water and ice from splashing into the cab.

And then yes, bondo or what all for some of the smaller cabin holes.

I see no reason to touch the bed holes...the bed has a real nice liner in it to keep stuff in.

Luckily all of the supports and engine mounts,  as well as the gas tank and pipe into the gas tank look full on solid metal!  Hurrah!


----------



## Alaskan

Simpleterrier said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for refrigerator peppers?????


Sorry, I am no help..

We put our peppers into salsa....

Or we roast then dry and grind.... we don't pickle them.   

Well.....  maybe a really spicy one stuffed into a bottle of vodka.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Kid 3 will weld a plate over each of the really bad corners... to try to keep water and ice from splashing into the cab.


Wouldn't pass inspection here with holes into the cab.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't pass inspection here with holes into the cab.


 

You live in a crazy state.... didn't you say they also will not let you drive with a cracked windshield?

There are cars here with bumpers made from Styrofoam,  one uses pool noodles, trashbags and zip ties.


----------



## rachels.haven

Alaskan said:


> You live in a crazy state.... didn't you say they also will not let you drive with a cracked windshield?
> 
> There are cars here with bumpers made from Styrofoam,  one uses pool noodles, trashbags and zip ties.


Sometimes you've gotta do what you've gotta do!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> You live in a crazy state.... didn't you say they also will not let you drive with a cracked windshield?
> 
> There are cars here with bumpers made from Styrofoam, one uses pool noodles, trashbags and zip ties.


It wasn't me but no, you can't have a huge crack in the windshield. I don't know about bumpers, I've seen trucks with 2x6's bolted on in place of a "regular" bumper. I guess the "no holes into the cabin" thing is so people don't get asphyxiated.


----------



## Baymule

Holes in the cab in Alaska keep fresh air circulating in the cab, AC in the winter and no heat in the summer because they don’t have hot weather there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> There are cars here with bumpers made from Styrofoam, one uses pool noodles, trashbags and zip ties.


Bet that's a real sight!    😁 

That wouldn't pass here.  Most cracked windshields won't .

And yes, I have 2 older vehicles without rust.  Some clear coat peeling. So need that fixed....Both are  17.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready. Another 99F day today. I’ll be inside, canning. 
My car is 13 years old, truck is 17 years old. New truck is more than we paid for this house and 8 acres 7 years ago.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Baymule
Got 75 more bales put up, plan is to bale the rest tonight....but rain is on the way this morning...praying it's just sprinkles... we'll see. Glad we only cut a few acres, and the stuff still on the ground has lots of weeds.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> New truck is more than we paid for this house and 8 acres 7 years ago.


And doesn't that make you stand in shock???!!??   I haven't looked at a new car in years.   Think $15K for fully loaded...doesn't THAT tell you how long it's been?   😁  

Hot, humid, light fog early but clear now.   Just another long day at work.  It's draining.  Overall, tiring,...🥱  Gotta go!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

None of our cars are new i dont see a point in them. 60,000 brand new for some or 6,000 for a vechicle that gets the job done. Dh does want to look into getting me a 12 passager van. He likes looking at new i dont it painful lol. No really plans today expect to catch up on folding and hanging laundry along with garden work, homeschool i pretty much current have most things done for now but that change when the kids all wake up lol.


----------



## rachels.haven

Our cars tend not to be new either, but if they are too old you pay more in maintenance than the purchase price quite quickly (our first car in our marriage). That is the draw of new cars. We split the difference and go nice (to us, I suppose, maybe not to everyone) gently used, not very old cars from known to be resilient, low maintenance brands. A fraction of the new the price yet low maintenance. We do have to budget to pay in cash as a result though, but I'm not complaining. It's better than impromptu budgeting to pay surprise maintenance costs when least convenient.


----------



## farmerjan

All of ours are "old" by most comparisons.  My Subaru outback is a 2001... paid 1300... ranger pu is 1996...paid 1100 6 yrs ago;.... 4x4 ranger is 1985....paid 400 nearly 8 years ago and did an engine job so have a total of about 1600 in it now... find a 4x4 for that price you can take out in bad weather on the road and in the field to check cattle.....

DS bought my dad's Ford Dually a couple years ago... I think it is 2012 or 2016 maybe.... but his next newer vehicle is a 2000 F350;  which was the "good truck" and it gets about 15-18 mpg empty... very good on fuel for a heavy truck..... then we have several more....1996 (or 8?) F250 we pull the cattle trailer with, 2 that are 1990's  bale trucks that also can pull the gooseneck trailers.... couple older 1980's that he uses for rough stuff in the fields and all....

The taxes on newer vehicles is just too much...after 20 years age, there are no personal property taxes on them here.... and we can do some of the work on these... and the trucks were all bought for 8,000 or less except the new dually... but that lists for way more than the 25,000 he paid my dad for it.  It could be sold right now for over 30,000... we can sell the diesel engines in most of them for 4-5,000... with over 200,000 miles on them...

New trucks,  like the size we use... and abuse... are in the 50-80,000 range... who would take a truck like that out in the field to get banged up????  
And the electronics to run them are not cheap.... 

But we have a different situation than many.  I figure that with my car... if it runs a year then I have little over 100/month in it... cheap transportation... I put tires on it and have done a few little things... so say I have 150/ month in it... My 2 wd drive truck has paid me back many times for the purchase price... the 4x4 I can get 1000 for it tomorrow... because it doesn't have a title and is run under farm use tags... Had someone stop the other day and asked if it was for sale....too many of them were crushed in the cash for clunkers thing years ago... parts are hard to find... and these trucks just keep on plugging along.

It does not pay to buy a vehicle for the huge price tag and pay taxes for 20 years for what we do.   If I need to go a long distance away, I rent a car... their headache if it breaks down.... I'm not paying taxes or upkeep or insurance or anything, month after month.    Renting has been fairly cheap..... lately I understand they are in demand and costs are up and harder to get.... but then we don't go far very often...


----------



## Baymule

I bought our 2004 F250 diesel Lariat brand new. I worked at a Ford dealership in sales and got it for invoice plus financed at no interest. Heck yeah!


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> All of ours are "old" by most comparisons.  My Subaru outback is a 2001... paid 1300... ranger pu is 1996...paid 1100 6 yrs ago;.... 4x4 ranger is 1985....paid 400 nearly 8 years ago and did an engine job so have a total of about 1600 in it now... find a 4x4 for that price you can take out in bad weather on the road and in the field to check cattle.....
> 
> DS bought my dad's Ford Dually a couple years ago... I think it is 2012 or 2016 maybe.... but his next newer vehicle is a 2000 F350;  which was the "good truck" and it gets about 15-18 mpg empty... very good on fuel for a heavy truck..... then we have several more....1996 (or 8?) F250 we pull the cattle trailer with, 2 that are 1990's  bale trucks that also can pull the gooseneck trailers.... couple older 1980's that he uses for rough stuff in the fields and all....
> 
> The taxes on newer vehicles is just too much...after 20 years age, there are no personal property taxes on them here.... and we can do some of the work on these... and the trucks were all bought for 8,000 or less except the new dually... but that lists for way more than the 25,000 he paid my dad for it.  It could be sold right now for over 30,000... we can sell the diesel engines in most of them for 4-5,000... with over 200,000 miles on them...
> 
> New trucks,  like the size we use... and abuse... are in the 50-80,000 range... who would take a truck like that out in the field to get banged up????
> And the electronics to run them are not cheap....
> 
> But we have a different situation than many.  I figure that with my car... if it runs a year then I have little over 100/month in it... cheap transportation... I put tires on it and have done a few little things... so say I have 150/ month in it... My 2 wd drive truck has paid me back many times for the purchase price... the 4x4 I can get 1000 for it tomorrow... because it doesn't have a title and is run under farm use tags... Had someone stop the other day and asked if it was for sale....too many of them were crushed in the cash for clunkers thing years ago... parts are hard to find... and these trucks just keep on plugging along.
> 
> It does not pay to buy a vehicle for the huge price tag and pay taxes for 20 years for what we do.   If I need to go a long distance away, I rent a car... their headache if it breaks down.... I'm not paying taxes or upkeep or insurance or anything, month after month.    Renting has been fairly cheap..... lately I understand they are in demand and costs are up and harder to get.... but then we don't go far very often...


Wow...   those prices sound really good!

I had forgotten about farm tags....  we don't have those here...

But... once the vehicle is more than 10 years old you can buy a Z tag, then no more registration fees.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wish I could get a "Z" tag....or whatever they want to call it!    We have farm tags but, I use my truck too much to take advantage and stay within the rules.   The car is 17 and still under 100k logged.   Better gas mileage, should use it more. Maybe I can convince me.

I need to get outta here....to work.  Seeing more rain for Sun Thu Wed.  That sounds dreary and a little bit "in my way" but, I'll deal with it.  Too dry is worse, especially when pastures are a big feed source for herds.      Garden was total bust this year! 

It's life.  Could be a whole lot worse.  🤭


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, that Z tag would be wonderful.... 
I make myself use the car more for work... convenient to have the meters and all inside..... but the truck actually gets about 1-3 mpg better than the car....I used to drive the truck for EVERYTHING until I got the subaru forrester.. and now the outback.  I am really looking at putting a new motor in the forrester... I liked that car.  Better gas mileage too.  
Have to look at the forecast for here since DS wants to cut the sorghum... 30-40% chance this aft/eve into tomorrow... don't know after that.  
@Alaskan , the prices on the vehicles were good... we watch for bargains, and sometimes buy something we don't really "need" because you never know.  And DS has bought a few trucks over the years that he didn't need and then had someone looking for one and has been able to make a few dollars selling it and had the use of it for awhile.  He will buy a few "wrecks" if the diesel engines are the right ones to use as replacements in some of his other trucks... got 2 right now that are "sitting" because he bought them for the engines.... most of our diesel trucks have 250,000 on the engines or more.... the one he finally had to "junk" had 450,000 and there were so many rust/rotted out holes in the cab he was getting headaches from the exhaust... we just used it to feed with... but it was just worn out..... he did salvage a lot of par off it though...


----------



## Simpleterrier

Depends on what u want I messed around with beaters for a long time my wife told me to go buy a new one and it's paid off. Saving up cash for a new car and then hopefully use these for a few years then trade in pay cash difference and so on.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Coffee is on young ones. Time to rise and shine silver sneaker squad.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you for the coffee! I woke up at 4, looked at clock and went back to sleep. I can do that, no longer employed. I shall leisurely drink my coffee, pay a few bills and go outside to do chores. Then come back in to hug my AC.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Think $15K for fully loaded...doesn't THAT tell you how long it's been? 😁


A LONG time!! 
The 2006 Prius "loaded" was about $25K. My 2018 totally loaded Prime wasn't much more after the $5K rebate Toyota put up, then there was also a tax credit.



rachels.haven said:


> That is the draw of new cars.


For me the draw of new cars is safety features. ABS on the '95 Odyssey, anti-skid on the '04 Prius. LOTS of things on the Prime.



farmerjan said:


> The taxes on newer vehicles is just too much...after 20 years age, there are no personal property taxes on them here


No personal property taxes here. 



Mini Horses said:


> The car is 17 and still under 100k logged.


You don't drive much!



farmerjan said:


> but the truck actually gets about 1-3 mpg better than the car


The truck does better than the Outback?!? Was the Outback always lousy mileage?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce... the 2wd ranger gets in the neighborhood of 23-26 avg around here.  It is 4 cyl with 8 plugs.... 4 intake and 4 exhaust... a PITA to change them.... and I am not sure it really helps much but maybe it does.  NOT one of ford's "better ideas" according to my DS...  The outback is 6 cyl.. and gets 21-23 most of the time... has gotten 25 on the trips to Winchester which is 125 miles to that farm..... The ranger is manual and the outback is automatic so part of the difference... I have always gotten better mileage on a standard transmission.  The manual in the outback says 19-25.. so it is doing what they say.  
My Forrester got closer to 30 and it was automatic... but 4 cyl.... 
He//, my Eagle Talon, which was considered a "sport car" for insurance purposes.. 1983 I think.... which I had about 10-12 years ago.....so really going through the "wild racing age" LOL....bought second hand from a friend..... got 33-35 and it would hit 80- before you even realized it.... I had to watch my speed all the time because it ran so good.  I would have never gotten rid of it, but engine started knocking... it had 240-250,000 on it... and was very low slung to the ground and it was starting to bother my knees... DS knew a guy who wanted it and I got a couple hundred out of it when scrap metal was only 2.00/100 lbs.... so I was glad to let it go as a new engine for it was going to cost me about 4,000 put in the car.  It was the smarter choice to sell it.  
But the Forrester is in better condition, and is easier for me to get in and out of, and with the cost of new vehicles nowadays, putting an engine in it seems like a smarter move.  I am still debating....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, on my second cup. Got 4 pints of green beans in The Beast, my All American canner. That makes 30 pints canned so far. I’ll wait the 25 minutes then cut it off and go outside to do chores. Then we are going elderberry picking. I’ll wash them then pick them off the stems, or maybe BJ will. Gonna dehydrate these on lowest setting. Vacuum seal and they will keep for years if need be. There might be a bad berry year in there somewhere. LOL

Hotter than blazes, yesterday I came in at 11:00 and darn near over did it. I got too hot, I gotta be more careful. Took a shower, drank water like a camel after a long trip. Then got round bales set in the evening, got sweat soaked again and took another shower. Going through 2-3 changes of clothes a day. Phooey.


----------



## Mini Horses

Having coffee ...wearing silver sneakers proudly!!   😁   

Things are wet out.  We had a couple of those scattered showers late day and again just before daylight.   Fast...maybe 20 minutes but, enough to hang in the grass.  The goats are looking at me with disgust, like I did it!!  Wet grass is NOT their thing, especially tall wet grass.      Get over it!!   I have to, so can you.  Chickens and horses don't even blink about it.  Besides, it's what keeps your pastures growing.

I'm enjoying a blueberry muffin.  More on the counter, help yourself.  Heading out to work soon.  Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready, on my second cup. Got 4 pints of green beans in The Beast, my All American canner. That makes 30 pints canned so far. I’ll wait the 25 minutes then cut it off and go outside to do chores. Then we are going elderberry picking. I’ll wash them then pick them off the stems, or maybe BJ will. Gonna dehydrate these on lowest setting. Vacuum seal and they will keep for years if need be. There might be a bad berry year in there somewhere. LOL
> 
> Hotter than blazes, yesterday I came in at 11:00 and darn near over did it. I got too hot, I gotta be more careful. Took a shower, drank water like a camel after a long trip. Then got round bales set in the evening, got sweat soaked again and took another shower. Going through 2-3 changes of clothes a day. Phooey.


My dad's mom canned a bunch...  but she usually froze the Kentucky wonders.

Not sure why.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all, coffee is ready. I'm on my second cup, got a load in the washing machine. We will be gone for a few days. Daughter called last night and needed help. They are moving from Odessa to Corpus Christi. They have to be out of their house, the house they are buying won't close for another couple of weeks. A friend of DD's at the college where she is starting her new job, his sister has made a generous offer. She is going to stay with her brother, DD's friend, and let DD and family and their 3 dogs stay in her house. It is a 2 bedroom house....... 2 adults, 3 kids, 3 dogs, should be interesting. LOL Our son in law starts his new job either August 4 or 5, don't remember, so he's going to have to scramble to get all this done and go to work! 

Anyhow, our son in law has a MG as a project car and it needs transport to Corpus Christi. They have 2 cars and one needs to be driven to Corpus Christi. So this is how it will go, Son in law will drive the UHaul, DD will drive the van full of kids and dogs, BJ will drive our truck and trailer with MG on the trailer and I'll drive their other car. We will leave Odessa early Tuesday morning for Corpus Christi, a 7 hour drive with no stops. With 3 kids and 3 dogs, no stops ain't happening. LOL It will be a long day. So we have to leave in the morning for Odessa. might have to sleep on the floor, DD has said maybe put the mattresses on last, that sounds better. They will have to park the UHaul until they can close on their new house and then unload. They will have to find someone to move the MG, it doesn't run, unless DSIL can get it running. 

We will be back home maybe late Wednesday, maybe late Thursday. Neighbor Robert is coming over this morning to watch me do chores so he can feed for us while we are gone. Just got fresh round bales set for the horses and sheep, so that's a plus. Going to rearrange things a little this morning. I'll move the young ewes to a dry lot where Sentry and Sheba can guard on the outside of the dry lot, and still be in their pasture. Sentry might get the idea that Robert is hurting "his" young ewes and that would not be good. Sentry has gotten very protective of his young ewes.  Got to increase water buckets and try to make things as easy as possible for Robert. The dogs won't get their kibble custom mixed with chicken, Al La "Chef BJ". To make it easier on Robert, he can just give them dry kibble. I fully expect to come home to pissed off, pouting, half starved dogs. 

This will be a hard trip. It's 450 miles to Odessa, 500 to Corpus Christi, then 430 back home. I'll pack us some clothes, empty the refrigerator of things that might go icky before we get back, water the squash and green beans and whatever else I can think of before we go.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, @Baymule, That will be an adventure!  Can't believe you won't get at least one kid and one dog, just to keep you company!!!   😁😁😂😎. I'm sure it will all work out.

I had rain in the forecast and sure did get it.   Wow.   So before, about 7, I went to neighbors to pick elderberry.  They have a bush turned tree...don't want. Didn't know what it was, just nice white flowers.  My 10' ladder still had me pulling limbs downward.  Picked a 12x12x18 container full in less than 30 min.   Wasn't hard when those pods covered you hand.   About 3/4 thru picking berries off, I'm at 5#....about 6 qt.   Twice this left to finish ripening!   Talk about a motherload.😃😋




Their huge fig bush is now "mine" also.   At least 50# will come off.  We've had some perfect fruit weather this year, apparently.  He says "you can take both trees home, if there's a way".  🤔. Know that I'm thinking about how.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry...about duplicate pics.  With storms here, little net and it froze up!   My gauge says 3 1/4 inches today!   All in about 2 hrs.  It was pounding straight down.  A lot of road flooding in town.   Now -- news says more Tues night thru Sat this week.  They expect another 3-4 inches my way during the week.  As widespread as it looks, probably won't miss me.  I don't want to complain but, I'd like to share this rain!!  

Need to get a few bale's of hay -- this way too wet pasture is running thru them. It will help with digestion.  Never a slack day, I swear.  A definite tomorrow "DO!".   Guess it's time for me to eat, come to think of it.  

ETA...wrote this yesterday.  It didn't post!


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> Never a slack day, I swear. A definite tomorrow "DO!". Guess it's time for me to eat, come to think of it.


Us too.... We did sneak away Friday to the lake trip we take at DH's lake cottage. It was very nice. His aunt did most of the kitchen clean up and kids and I fished and fished, caught enough keepers that we fried them up Sunday afternoon and had more than enough for everyone.  Kid's swam and we sat on the shore just doing nothing. It wasn't long enough but it did help. Got home yesterday afternoon... we'd left some hay on the fields as it got rained on Wednesday...... somehow it was dry and not moldy. So it's raked up and we'll bale tonight. DH started mowing the rest of the field too.   Today DS and I'll ted what was cut last night, very thick!!! But it should have extra dry days this week if the weather apps are correct this week. Corn is ready.... need to get some more canned. Beans got all tough before we got the 2nd round... but we did get 20 qts the first picking.  Got most the school books, need to get on that too.


----------



## Baymule

Just woke up, raining here. On hold for trip, they might have a buyer for the car. I’ll go do chores in a little while, gotta have my coffee first. Then wait on a phone call to see if we are needed or not.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses day before yesterday we picked elderberries, I washed them and picked them off the stems. That took all day for not near as many as you got! Do you have a special speedy picking technique?

I dehydrated the berries, got 3 cups. I still have berries in the freezer from last year.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

If my body decideds to be a brat one more time.... was about to go to bed around  11 last night after i did the house work (midwife coming over this morning) my stomach decide it was unhappy and i got sick and woke up multiple times feeling nausoues. Going to have some hot tea and a snack while i cook breakfast hopefully that will settle my stomach considering there was nothing in my stomach when i got sick i wouldnt be surprised if it helps.


----------



## Baymule

They sold the car! Now we don’t have to drive all over Texas dragging a trailer. We’ll go in a few weeks after they move in, dragging a trailer. My sister has a riding lawnmower for them, we’ll pick it up and take it to them. That will be a much better trip.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Son in law will drive the UHaul, DD will drive the van full of kids and dogs, BJ will drive our truck and trailer with MG on the trailer and I'll drive their other car.


I missed the part about how you get your vehicle back from Odessa.



Baymule said:


> They sold the car! Now we don’t have to drive all over Texas dragging a trailer.


YAY!!!! No bone wearing trip for Bay and BJ


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny nice day, not as humid.... Sadly, @Mini Horses "hogged" all the rain... we got a sprinkle that wet the road.... nothing in the rain gauge....clouds all day Sun but nothing.  Quick shower north, Sunday afternoon but not much at all.  Chances again Tues thru Friday.... please.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;  So glad that DD and family got things worked out a little easier....but that is really pushing the envelope to get things done for him to go to work.  Life seems to be crazier and crazier....


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> ETA...wrote this yesterday. It didn't post!


Yep... the site was squirrelly yesterday. 

I had the hardest time getting it to work.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> If my body decideds to be a brat one more time.... was about to go to bed around  11 last night after i did the house work (midwife coming over this morning) my stomach decide it was unhappy and i got sick and woke up multiple times feeling nausoues. Going to have some hot tea and a snack while i cook breakfast hopefully that will settle my stomach considering there was nothing in my stomach when i got sick i wouldnt be surprised if it helps.


Maybe you let yourself get dehydrated. 

It has been hot out, and you work awfully hard.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today is waaay cooler, humidity dropping.  Cooler all week but, that rain???  Well I work all week, so indoors and busy.    

At least I wasn't only one having issues with this site yesterday!   😁


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> speedy picking technique?


Nope...ain't no speed in those little things!!  Most of these were good sized, very ripe, so almost falling off the stem.  Hey, I spent several hours to get these done!   Enough that I began wondering --- do you really need these?  Isn't this enough?  Do you need to pick this many again?!!!?   Yeah, it's a lesson in patience!   But I will pick again tomorrow.   Still have some in freezer, some dried..from last yr.  One more pint of juice canned.   I don't make syrup, just juice it, add a splash of lemon and WB it.   Big slug of juice is about 3 TBS.  No need to waste my time and sugar.  

Just so you know it took a while...




That's a Tupperware strainer.  See how dark?  Ripe!




Can't imagine this beautiful stand of elders being cut down.  Makes me want to cry.  But right next to his house....so nice to pick though!  No ditches and weeds.  😁


Probably so nice sized because of all of the rain I kept from @farmerjan !      Hey, Jan, want me to bring you juice to the Fall swap??😋


----------



## Simpleterrier

Wow @Baymule  and @Mini Horses I know I'm just a youngen compared to some of you but boy do I have a trick for picking elderberries.

It's kinda funny to be told it's so good I don't know if I should share it. I mean really I can't believe u don't already know this. I thought everyone knew this trick it will save u hours and hours. It's so simple all u need is 🤔 maybe I should wait it might be a fact I could sell when the sky is falling. I would bet someone else would know this. But I hope they keep quiet to. Then we can own the monopoly on elderberry picking. But sense these are called ELDERberries I should share this trade secret.

You can skip the first two parts of this response and just read the last.

Use a piece of hardware cloth u know half by half put it over a bucket and take a cut cluster hold it by the stem and drag across the wire mesh and it will pick the berry's stem free and they fall in the bucket.

Be honest if you use this please pm me and I'll send you my address so u can mail me a check. Actually cash. 500 should do. Haha.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I might just change my handle from simpleterrier to The wise simpleterrier.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mini turns out its acid reflux been going all day even after eating and does not seem to want to go away.


----------



## Baymule

ELDERberries!!!   

$500? is that all? You sure sell out your trade secrets cheap! I’m gonna try that! Brilliant, so who taught you that? Some ELDER member of the silver sneaker club? 

O WISE @Simpleterrier


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Mini turns out its acid reflux been going all day even after eating and does not seem to want to go away.


Try dry toast and a comforting tea.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... some juice would be wonderful.... we can do some trading... I will have freshly butchered beef from the jersey steer and even though you raise your own chickens... a nice big FAT cornish x for your Thanksgiving dinner....but hey, how about sharing some rain along with that juice..... please.....


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yes a wise old man taught me that. And if I. Called him old hed pick me.up and shake me.

So about 15yrs ago I signed up at church to go work on some houses for retired missionaries in Missouri. The pastor came to me and said this man is going and he is driving his truck and wants someone to ride with him. I said who I don't know him he said you'll met him the morning u leave. I showed up with a bag of clothes and a box of tools and climbed in his truck and we spent 12 he's driving to Silva Missouri. We roomed and worked together all week and have been good friends sense. Even went and saw him in the hospital one time when he got kicked in the ribs by a horse then a month later he got bucked off and a spur from a broken rib punctured his lung. Kinda felt bad I was with him both accidents. He's helped me alot with our property over the years. 

Any ways he told me about it. Him and a older.lady from church usually pick our elderberries but both of them aren't well so me and the wife will do them this year and see if they want some juice.

I'm just surprised no one else has heard that trick. 

Don't worry @Baymule  I'm not greedy. By the time everyone herepays me 500 I'll be rich enough


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds great!  I'll be testing it out tomorrow!!   Checked the stand today and will be cutting another huge container of pods tomorrow afternoon.   Will be ready to do this!

Actually, until a couple yrs ago, never involved with elders.  Guess they're not a big deal in WV where grands were and my mom never wanted anything to do with "farming" once she left home.  So it was "my" discovery, not a pass down.

Dad and I were always vetoed when we brought such things up.  Dad was Navy and on a ship somewhere a lot.  We managed to grow a couple things behind the garage, sort of out of sight a few times.  LOL.  She grumbled.  Strange.  As she lived here with Big A, the things she remembered and voiced about her home life were slanted to feel she was made to do way more than her siblings -- obviously she deeply resented the garden, canning, chores, etc.  Explained a lot to me of her aversions.

Let's see, oh Wise @Simpleterrier, I may need $500....🤔better find that Monopoly box!

Geesh, so simple!!!


----------



## Baymule

Have some coffee! I'm going for my second cup. Been dredging the internet looking for a place for @Jesusfreak101 and her family to move to. She said top price of $100K, I found some fixer upper bargains. Heck if I was looking, I'd be jumping on some of them. 

OK. @Jesusfreak101 you have no excuse now. I have found you a bunch of deals, BUY ONE and MOVE out of that drama. Get AWAY, far far far AWAY!


----------



## Baymule

We picked a few elderberries, I think more will be ready Friday. I walked past the lawn chairs to go cut a piece of hardware cloth, turned around and went back. I have metal lawn chairs with the diamond type holes, like expanded metal. A chair worked just fine for elderberries. Thank you @Simpleterrier OH WISE ONE!     PM your address and I will send your $500 posthaste!


----------



## Bruce

Simpleterrier said:


> By the time everyone here pays me 500 I'll be rich enough


I won't pay, I have no idea where to find elderberries around here 



Baymule said:


> OK. @Jesusfreak101 you have no excuse now.


I hope one or more of them are a good fit! She and the family definitely need to get out from under the big thumb.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Hay is all down, going to rake after I get a part for the baler, extra sheer bolts as I broke our last extra one on Monday. Have two wagons to unload also. DH made me some diagrams to help me rake...hopefully I will get it this time. At least I get to use the newest tractor that I prefer for it. I'm imitated by the two older ones...afraid they won't stop...though I am ok on the one. One 1/2 acre that produced 5 bales first cut produced 25... fertilizer helped. We do have help for baling. Thankfully rain was pushed up and need to have it all baled by tomorrow night....of course it's all evenings as dh has work.  Should can more beans...bunnies need tattooed... it's always something.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. We only work outside until 11or 12. It gets too hot and we come in drenched in sweat.
This morning we are taking Sheba in to be spayed. I don’t want to raise puppies and don’t want to cage her twice a year for several weeks. I put her in the trailer, but it’s too hot for that now. So she goes to the vet this morning and we’ll pick her up this afternoon. Then she gets some house time until stitches come out.


----------



## farmerjan

@promiseacres ; Hope you get the hay up... I am all too familiar with trying to beat the weather.  Hey, I have an idea... send your possible rain down this way and you will have all sorts of time to make the hay.....
I too have tractors I prefer not to drive....have one that is a real workhorse, but it is big enough that I feel that sometimes I might not get it stopped... and there is always this little quirk and that little quirk on each one...
 and raking is a learned art.... any help I can give just ask.  I will be raking the sorghum-sudan grass today so it can dry more and because I will be tied up tomorrow... he plans to bale it Friday... it is a thicker stem so takes a little longer to dry.  We try to make it as a dry hay instead of wrapping it... money saved by not having to wrap, and the cows seem to prefer it as dry hay... at least last years wrapped was not as well liked as it has been in the past.  But it is expensive to wrap it, so why do it if you don't have to.
We buy shear bolts by the box now... they don't go bad and there is nothing worse than not having one when you get down to the last few rows to want to get done!!!!  You might not break one for several days/weeks.... then it seems like you can't get through a row without one breaking....


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule love the improvise with the chair seat with the elderberries...


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule love the improvise with the chair seat with the elderberries...


I was thinking about making a wood framed screen so I didn’t get scratched on the edges of the hardware cloth and there was my lawn chairs! Brain fart! Haha!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  brilliant for chairs!   😁 

@farmerjan  I hate to tell you about this rain but, again today, all day.... It's dreary and I'm getting tired if it.  Even the horses are and they generally don't even care.  This morning they are all standing under the big carport, just looking around.  This is supposed to hang a couple more days.   

Having coffee, slowly convincing self to get moving...work calls.  At least the heavy hours are lining up with the weather -- couldn't do anything outside.  🤭  Well next two weeks are big full store resets, long hours each day....I SURE don't want this weather that long.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... I was looking at the radar/forecast and see where you are still getting it along the coast.  OH,  to be able to lift it up and drop it over us for 24 hours.....
Yep, may as well make money when you can and you can't do much else there outside.

Temps are supposed to climb and be back in the 90's next week with more chances of t-storms????  Not like we have any hay to make so that would be fine. Especially if a couple of the "possibles"  would materialize into actually happening....
  Have to get out my calendar and see what farms are next on the list to call....Been telling all of them that end of Oct is coming and that I will be out of commission for a month at least... so they have to get their tests in by then so they can go a month... most are on every other month anyway... so skipping Nov isn't going to be that big a deal.... and I will try to get DS and Geneva to help like with the 500 cow herd of I have to.... but that is end of Nov.... if I do them right before the surgery.... One of the other testers said she could do a couple ... she had 2 of them so might take her up on it for at least one of them that would be due in mid-nov....but she can only do them on the weekends because of her working at the post office in the afternoons. 
Time enough to see when it gets closer...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, not much going on dh is working as much as he can. The kids and i are on normal routine of farm chores, house work and school. Going to see about packing or throwing things away. Less i have to do later the better. Hoping we can wait till after baby born in october but if not oh weĺl.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is home and in the house. BJ just fed her a little bit. She went outside, peed and pooped a very small poop. (Probably because she pooped a load in the car this morning) If she keeps this down, I can give her pain meds. Poor girl, she feels bad.


----------



## Baymule

She only took a few bites, drank a little water. I gave her pain pills. She spit them out. It took a few tries, but she got them down. Sheba has a folded blanket on the floor. The cone goes on her at bedtime to keep her from licking the incision. This is gonna be a hard next few days on her. She has to stay “down” for 10-12 days. Poor She-baby.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got to bed about midnight. We got 304 bales on the wagons. Kids and I (and a neighbor kid) is supposed to unload and stack them this morning. Not finished on one field that was ready last night, then have another field that will get raked today then baled. It's lighter. But so far our fields are averaging 2-3x the yields from first cut.  One more day of this.... Then on to other things.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. Sounds like you need it worse than I do. 304 bales on the wagon! And take them off and stack them this morning! You are SUPERWOMAN! I have nothing but admiration for you and all that you do. You are awesome.

No cone on Sheba last night, she freaked out. She put her face on my face, putting the cone over both of us, just not understanding what was happening to her. I took it off, slept on our very uncomfortable sofa with the leash hooked on my arm. I feel like I loaded those 304 bales on the wagon while somebody hit me with a stick. It’s a recliner sofa, the seat in the middle is higher than the 2 recliners on the ends. Now I want to burn it, dance around it celebrating its demise, but I’d have to buy another sofa. Bummer.

Y’all have a good day. We will be dog sitting Sheba.


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> Thank you @Simpleterrier OH WISE ONE!     PM your address and I will send your $500 posthaste!


Somehow I read this as $500 toothpaste. As in Elderberry. Now this is getting really interesting.
I love that kind of chair, btw. We had a set that stayed with the other house. So nice to sit and rock on. Apparently they were also good for elderberry harvest.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, $500 toothpaste must have gold flakes in it!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Wow, $500 toothpaste must have gold flakes in it!


Where do you think my 2 gold crowns came from? Much cheaper to just buy the toothpaste than pay the dentist for all that work.


----------



## Mini Horses

I worked from 7 to 6 today.  Came home and picked more elderberry. Went out and did chores, Unloaded a few bags of feed and then came in, sat down to clean elderberry.  Sooooo much faster.  THANKS for sharing that method OH WISE one!!   Getting this out before I fall asleep.  Up at 5:30 for another day at work.       Good night! 😴


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm heading out.....y'all have a great day!!   No rain here today!!!  Yesterday dried off and sun made a visit 😁  Sure lifts your mood.  A front is keeping temps down, until Monday.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. BJ woke me up rumbling around in the kitchen. Slept on the sofa again. Sheba is feeling better, she ate last night and drank more water. She is more alert and wants to go see the other dogs. Nope. No playing or working. I’ll probably be sleeping on the sofa a few more nights to keep from putting the cone on her. My ears are trained to the sound of her licking and I tell her no. She’s not too bad at it.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. I am moving slow. We got the bales unloaded and stacked, They got the 2 big wagons loaded up, fit another 251 bales on them. Shuffled around equipment and they are on the wagons in the shed. We don't have room for both all of the hay in the corn crib.... but we'll figure it out. My goal for the year to feed the critters was 800 bales, we have 937.  Granted some isn't the best quality but we've been able to mix it up a bit and can feed them plenty so they maintain. I fed  some of it this morning, everyone dug in except DH and Mom's old geldings...  They'll eat it or starve. 3rd cutting we'll have some to pay the hay help and perhaps some to sell.  
Looks like rain this morning.. let the kids sleep in. Need to clean the house and work on the bunny cages. Getting a few sold.


----------



## Baymule

I’d be so stove up from all those hay bales! I’d need a hot tub and shot of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great job on the hay PA!!  Nice to know your winter feed is in house!

So, Bay, was BJ in the kitchen rustling up your coffee??🤔     Maybe breakfast?  Sweet man! 

I have sunshine today!!!!🥳😍  Finished job early and home to enjoy it. DS even cut the yard for me....wonder why....but appreciated!


----------



## Mini Horses

Can't believe it--just saw weather Report on TV.  Rain tomorrow.    Up to 2" poss, as an all day event.   We just don't need it.


----------



## Bruce

Send it to Jan!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

I know!

Wouldn't it be nice if we could share weather?


----------



## farmerjan

Sadly, it looks like the rain that @Mini Horses is going to get, which is coming up from the south and in off the coast... is going to stay a bit east of the Blue Ridge Mtns... so east of us... I am PRAYING that is somehow gets pushed more straight up and west just a little....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. Got an inch of rain last night. The garden needed it. Think we will keep working on the housework, tattoo bunnies, perhaps mow the yard. DH went off to work, hopefully just a half a day. I think that he wants to unload the wagons...bushhog at the farm.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Unload the wagons! Superwoman, just be careful not to hurt yourself.


----------



## farmerjan

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. I am moving slow. We got the bales unloaded and stacked, They got the 2 big wagons loaded up, fit another 251 bales on them. Shuffled around equipment and they are on the wagons in the shed. We don't have room for both all of the hay in the corn crib.... but we'll figure it out. My goal for the year to feed the critters was 800 bales, we have 937.  Granted some isn't the best quality but we've been able to mix it up a bit and can feed them plenty so they maintain. I fed  some of it this morning, everyone dug in except DH and Mom's old geldings...  They'll eat it or starve. 3rd cutting we'll have some to pay the hay help and perhaps some to sell.
> Looks like rain this morning.. let the kids sleep in. Need to clean the house and work on the bunny cages. Getting a few sold.


Yay, for the hay..... Up until about 10 years ago when the ankle and knee got unstable, I can well remember the loading and unloading and stacking and all that... and the moving s-l-o-w-l-y  first thing in the morning.... My sympathies... But a barn full of hay sure looks good....


----------



## Alaskan

So.... 3 youngest came home from camp..

I looked at them and said "hummmm, you 3 need to bathe"

Youngest said "I bathed yesterday "

Spouse said "well.... his face is the correct color"

I asked "so..... in this shower that you had yesterday....  did you use shampoo?" Answer was no.  "Did you use soap?"  Answer was no.  "So this shower that you had....  it was water only?"  Answer was yes...

So....yeah... told him he had to shower.


 


I sure do love those boys!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Another hot day!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Tattood the last 5 litters that needed it. Two were the larger velveteen lops and needed it, one has 6 blacks and the other 4 opals so needed to identify them. If all goes well we have 2 srs being picked up today. That will help our full cage syndrome. Get all except the mini rex doe weaned, will let her stay with mom until another cage opens.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!  Bunnies may be one of few that seem to multiply faster than my goats...  Where'd they come from???      You just wake up one day in amazement!

@Alaskan  do you mean a "rinse" can't count as "bath"???  🤭  At least you have your crew back home.

Overcast here but no water falling from the sky!   They say the sun will return this week  as well as the heat...the normal 90s.   Good, we need that.  

About through with elderberry picking and have a huge amount in freezer to process into juice next week.  Have been dehydrating figs for past 3 days.  Friend has more for me to pick up.   I'll be dehydrating another week!  Then, some preserves.   These don't need to come in all at once 🤔😁  Neighbors fig bush is full but not ripening yet. So those will be next.

August already!  Fall review of my stashes of dry goods and foodstuffs...will restock as needed.   It's a ritual, part of lifestyle.  Need to prep for hay, including a look at some hay racks.  Need a date to clean up feed room and wash out the grain storage cans.   It's busy time.  Need a new list....check all water outlets and covers for winter freeze safety, hoses, heated tubs. Etc.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine and heat today.      Were like 4.5" over our usual rainfall for the month of August and it's only 8 days in.....yeah, been pouring.   Sun is welcome!

Need to stop at friends today for figs she's picked.  Boy do they shrink once dehydrated!   They lose at least 75% of volume.   Working almost close to her house today.  She'll be happy for frig space again. 

  Time to stop visiting and go to work.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses ever make strawberry fig preserves? You use strawberry jello in the recipe. My grandmother made them years ago. Last time I made any was in 2012, when I got some figs. You can find the recipe on the internet, strawberry fig preserves sure are good on biscuits! 

Going to pick elderberries this morning. I picked a few Friday, got 2 cups, I froze them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Midwife coming today. Will be taking today mostly easy just feeding up and light chores inside and of course school. Got the majority of cleaning done yesterday so just need to maintain it till they arrive. Plus not helping that my body is complaining about what i did yesterday... oh  i also need to process four drakes.. mmm might kill outside and bring inside to finish... i dont know either way today or tomorrow they will get done then i have a rooster to do. By the end of this month or middle of next 
month meat birds should be gone. And might have piglets next month. Need to get pens set up out back as soon as we are allowed so we can move the animals back there and need to get the rest of the house packed and also get a rv bought asap... hmm last one will be the last thibg we do simply because of money we need for it but thats okay. Also need to talk to dh about storage options of all the things we have that need to go... no way it all will fit into the inclosed trailer thats already halfway filled and need to get the larger items out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> ever make strawberry fig preserves? You use strawberry jello in the recipe.


Nope.  I don't want to ruin my figs!   😁   Strawberries are best for me just fresh.  Used to pick and make preserves and shortcake.  DH always loved the preserves.


Baymule said:


> Going to pick elderberries this morning. I picked a few Friday, got 2 cups, I froze them.


Ahhh...I had almost forgotten to pick those from my own bushes!!  Did late yesterday.   This will make you feel badly but, I've got 8 qt containers full in freezer.   But ours are just about done for production this yr.  Figs gabatch!  Dehydrator is tired.  😍  More coming.

Hoping to get some corn for weekend to process.    Need to call blueberry farm to see if I can get some there....while the sun is shining....and I'm near them.   😁


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Nope. I don't want to ruin my figs! 😁 Strawberries are best for me just fresh.


Same here. Why ruin perfectly good 'xxx' by mixing strawberries in? They are grate fresh, I'm not fond of cooked strawberries.


----------



## Baymule

There are no strawberries in strawberry fig preserves. It's chopped figs and strawberry Jello. And it is GOOD! I don't like cooked or frozen strawberries, they are mush. But you oughta try at least one batch of strawberry fig preserves.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. I have a chiropractor appt first thing. Kids can do chores and get the day started.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee PA. After all that hay hauling, I got a sneaking suspicion that you need that chiropractor appointment. We are going to pull goat weed today, chop more giant weeds in the garden and machete down poke plants in the horse lot. Another hot sweaty day!


----------



## Mini Horses

More Sun, getting hot later.  Grass so high and wet -- dew!  Put goats and mini mares on some small areas to eat it down.   Can't hay but, they can eat it.  We should all have this problem.... 😁   

Only working a short day.  Will enjoy some time at home.


----------



## Bruce

Jello in preserves? That sounds as wrong as chicken frying lamb chops!!


----------



## messybun

Our grass is growing so high I’m going to borrow my neighbors pony as a lawn mower, I only hope she will want to go back!


----------



## Baymule

Had a busy day. While I lopped 8 wagon loads of ragweed and lambs quarters, BJ and neighbor boy pulled goat weed out of backyard and pasture 2. Then boy and I lopped poke out of horse lot and took to burn pile.
Then we picked elderberries!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good haul of elders!   Screen them off the stem....Thanks to "the wise one!".  😁 👍

Hope the sheep got some of the weeds....of course, they did!!

Hot and muggy right now.  Relaxing in AC.   Almost dark.


----------



## Bruce

messybun said:


> Our grass is growing so high I’m going to borrow my neighbors pony as a lawn mower, I only hope she will want to go back!


Sadly, animals tend to be picky about what they eat! I have to mow the alpacas' pasture, neighbor has to mow their horse and alpaca pasture.



Baymule said:


> Then we picked elderberries!


Yay!!! Wait, don't you have to take them out of the bucket to strip them off the vines on the chair? Or have you figured out a way to do it just by putting the bucket on the chair?


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  I'll send u a pick of Ohio elder berries they put your Texas ones to shame.

Oh and poke berries my horse loves to eat she'll come in with purple lips from them


----------



## Baymule

Bucket on the chair works wonderfully!
@Simpleterrier your berries are bigger? I thought all elderberries were itty bitty things.

None of my animals eat poke.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hot today!  It's 74 now, expecting 100 by noon...103-106 with heat index.  Humidity is tropical high.  Double check water before I go to work.   Every tank was topped off last night...everyone has shade....and bookoos of grass!  Chickens have puddle pans in shade.      It's summer!     We will all be ok.

Everyone in the heat, stay hydrated!


----------



## promiseacres

Another hot day, so another good day to work on the toy room. Am converting it to a school room... totally have been ignoring it as we were moving...but it's time. And the kids absolutely have too many toys.
Met a transporter late last night...got home just past midnight...transporter still had 3 hours to drive...nasty stormy night. The gas station lost power.... it was a bit crazy.  Bunny is on her way to Iowa, return buyer so I made it work.


----------



## Baymule

We worked hard outside yesterday and slept like rocks. LOL Coffee is good this morning!  I got a lot of elderberries, going to get out the dehydrator and load it up. The elderberry juice with a little honey is so good, I think I’m going to buy cranberry juice and mix it together. Then we can have a juice glass with breakfast instead of a spoonful.

Going to be hot today.


----------



## farmerjan

Only got down to 70 last night, already up to 85, going to be hot here too...mid 90's with heat index near 100, humid.... slight chance of some pop up storms... but we need just some plain good old fashioned rain.... Tropical storm looks to be coming into the gulf, but not alot of hope it will come this way either.....


----------



## Alaskan

Getting fall-ish here.

I am trying not to panic.....

Turns out the frame is busted on the plow truck...  so we need a new plow truck..

   

It has been so cold this spring and summer that we have gotten TWO tomatoes so far.....  TWO.

Man, I will be sad if we don't get a bunch more...  but time is rushing forwards. 

Windy, rainy, cold.  50s


----------



## Bruce

Bummer on the truck, I assume it can't be welded to be strong enough.


You got TWO tomatoes? Full size, not cherry? You are ahead of me by 2 tomatoes.

Hot, humid, heat index over 100 tomorrow. That is NOT supposed to be a thing here!!!!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yep we have had one tomato ripe so far the others are green real green


----------



## farmerjan

Welding a truck frame is not advised..... one of the few things we will part out a truck for... bad frame.  It totally affects everything... from the drive train,  to the steering to the wear and tear on the tires... and for a plow truck with the stress you would put it under.... '
Sorry that it is bad.... "always sumpin"


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Bummer on the truck, I assume it can't be welded to be strong enough.
> 
> 
> You got TWO tomatoes? Full size, not cherry? You are ahead of me by 2 tomatoes.
> 
> Hot, humid, heat index over 100 tomorrow. That is NOT supposed to be a thing here!!!!


Two cherries!

Actually...  now up to FOUR cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... we are getting it welded back together...  but it will bust again if it remains a plow truck.

The weld will hold fine if the truck is now a pull only vehicle.

Which means YES, we currently own THIRTEEN VEHICLES (or is it 14?) And we NEED to buy one more


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> always sumpin"


So true.


----------



## Alaskan

Simpleterrier said:


> Yep we have had one tomato ripe so far the others are green real green


You haven't gotten heat either?


----------



## Baymule

I picked my first tomatoes today. Normally by this time, I would have harvested hundreds of tomatoes and filled gleaming glass jars with spaghetti sauce, BBQ sauce, pizza sauce, plain tomato sauce, and so on. By now the vines would be done. Instead I’ve actually bought tomatoes and only today picked my own.


----------



## farmerjan

Will this extend your season or will the plants get too hot and then die off too soon?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I picked my first tomatoes today. Normally by this time, I would have harvested hundreds of tomatoes and filled gleaming glass jars with spaghetti sauce, BBQ sauce, pizza sauce, plain tomato sauce, and so on. By now the vines would be done. Instead I’ve actually bought tomatoes and only today picked my own.


Because of too much rain?

Because I know you had heat.... but was the heat too spotty?


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Will this extend your season or will the plants get too hot and then die off too soon?


I haven’t had a tomato season this year, there’s been nothing to extend. Lol So it’s just getting started. It’s hot and humid. No idea what the vines will do.




Alaskan said:


> Because of too much rain?
> 
> Because I know you had heat.... but was the heat too spotty?


This spring had nights in the 50’s, days in the 60’s and 70’s. It rained continuously, mostly a drizzle. The cold nights stalled every thing, the rain made things rot. The weeds did well, so there’s that. I didn’t plant much, there was. No point.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Oh... we are getting it welded back together...  but it will bust again if it remains a plow truck.
> 
> The weld will hold fine if the truck is now a pull only vehicle.
> 
> Which means YES, we currently own THIRTEEN VEHICLES (or is it 14?) And we NEED to buy one more


Can’t you rob bodies, engines, etc from all of those and come up with one that runs?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We gotten enough roma tomatoes to have on hand but yeah by now i would (beforei had a canner) have frozen lots. I have only had enough for us to eat on... weird wet cool year for us. We normally in 100+ rang only need in 90s and 80s i think yall switch weather with us...


----------



## farmerjan

Can we have some of that rain back at least?????


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Can’t you rob bodies, engines, etc from all of those and come up with one that runs?




That is why we have so many! (With the hope of cobbling together a good truck)

But the slightly running and not running trucks are all smaller body trucks...  so not beefy enough to hold our huge V plow.

We do have a small straight plow that could be mounted on one of those smaller trucks....  but the thought of having to use that plow....   

It can be done.....  but then I would have to plow WAY more often....  maybe middle of the night too....  no way could a straight plow push through deep snow, especially around our hairpin turns.


----------



## Mini Horses

For sure....you NEED a plow!     That much snow, that long. I just can't imagine living with it.   Here a jinormous snow event is a foot or so....heck, you get that like an overnight "sprinkle".   😁   I'm not a snow person.  One day is enough. thankfully, we only get a storm like that every 10-15 years.

Strange how so many areas have had garden issues this year.   What I have seen in my area is that most fruit trees are amazingly productive.  Heavy rain in spring slowed many gardeners but, if you planted the plants seem to be fine.   Almost no one in my immediate neighborhood has a garden...maybe 15% of families.   Somewhat strange considering lot sizes, type neighborhood, etc.  Those who do, plants are zooming along.  This year, I'm a non gardener.    Not happy with that...just how it is.

Another hot one here.  Humidity is creating a haze out there.  Triple digit day.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Two cherries!
> 
> Actually...  now up to FOUR cherry tomatoes.


Well then I have you beat!! We've probably gotten a dozen or more so far. 



Alaskan said:


> Which means YES, we currently own THIRTEEN VEHICLES (or is it 14?) And we NEED to buy one more


Does that count the sleds and ATVs?



Alaskan said:


> But the slightly running and not running trucks are all smaller body trucks... so not beefy enough to hold our huge V plow.


Clearly you need to get rid of all the spare junk yard vehicles and get a decent size tractor with a snowblower


----------



## promiseacres

Thunderstorms rumbling through this morning. 
Talking about veggies, ours are doing ok, plenty of cherry tomatoes for me to eat and have picked a few small beefsteaks. The plants are crazy big but veggies are slow to ripen. After chores I saw the corn was down... may need to just pick and can... sounds exhausting.  Making progress on the school room.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Does that count the sleds and ATVs?


Nope.


Bruce said:


> Clearly you need to get rid of all the spare junk yard vehicles and get a decent size tractor with a snowblower


Eh.. 5 or so of the small junk trucks are project trucks of kid 3....  he IS supposedly going to start getting rid of some.

I think the Ford Explorer is about ready to sell...  so that will be nice.

We used to have a tractor with a snowblower... ...but driving "open air" while twisted into a pretzel so you can drive backwards...  is not fun.

That tractor is currently busted....  but is on our list of "repair this"   

A truck with a hot cab sure is swank.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Making progress on the school room


Yeah....

 

I have so far failed at getting kid 3 set up... last year of high-school for him...so we were thinking of him taking a college class....

But I can't pin him down long enough.

Tried to talk to him this morning.... but he didn't have the time...  he was out the door to drive up past Anchorage.

Youngest 2 are still easy.....  not that I have planned anything...  but I don't really have to until the last minute since I already have just about everything I might want .... leftover from the older kids.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Nope it has been hot here the last little bit but a few weeks ago it dropped into the 40s.at night. Today we hit 94 and.high humidity.

Tomato's plenty.of.them.just all.green the apple trees are loaded and the raspberries blackberries elderberries are full also all the pine trees are covered in cones I have trees that haven't made cones in the last 12 yrs and they are covered. I think its gonna be a long bad winter.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t want another winter like last winter. Once in my lifetime is enough!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> We used to have a tractor with a snowblower... ...but driving "open air" while twisted into a pretzel so you can drive backwards... is not fun.


Oh heck no, you need the expensive loader mounted blower!!!
I agree, I could not use a rear blower.   BUT they now make a rear blower that runs forward. Sure that means you are driving over the snow before you blow it but you don't have to be a pretzel unable to move for 3 days after using it and no expensive front hydraulics needed. Have Kid 3 fix the tractor


----------



## farmerjan

That is neat.  Thanks for posting the link.  I wonder how deep a snow can it handle.....


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Oh heck no, you need the expensive loader mounted blower!!!
> I agree, I could not use a rear blower.   BUT they now make a rear blower that runs forward. Sure that means you are driving over the snow before you blow it but you don't have to be a pretzel unable to move for 3 days after using it and no expensive front hydraulics needed. Have Kid 3 fix the tractor


Driving over the snow first...  nah, doesn't sound like a smart idea.

But those fancy machines....  oh yeah!


----------



## Mini Horses

Ok....all the pine cones you can handle....but NO BAD WINTERS!!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, got my new phone and case so setting them up. Old one was dropped in water (yes a toilet  ) it did dry out and was mostly working but was due an upgrade and so I did  it. I DID FINALLY figure out how to get it to back up... it kept saying it couldn't and that was before it went swimming 
DS and I slept in a bit, DH was up and off to work. Need to get chores done then taking a few things to the farm and then bringing back a book case, desk and small table thing.  Trying to get that school room up and useable by Monday. DH isn't 100% on board, why take things and bring some back.. but he is the one who said we probably won't be over there within a year.. and I had ignored that playroom long enough... Honestly it was piled so high you couldn't even get in there to play.  So this will make a place for the kid's desks and give them a work place that isn't used for other things like meals.    
Did decide to not butcher any of the Velveteen Lops yet... they have one more pass then they'll be a "real" breed, well at least approved by ARBA. And then we'll be able to sell them.   DS wants to show them in 4H...it'll be his 5th year so a long time coming for him.
Well have a great Saturday, looks like a sunny day.


----------



## Mini Horses

I would think a dedicated school room would be best for everyone!  Go in and learn. Come out and play....close the door  😁

Here it's another hot, humid day.  With that, poss scattered showers.  Normal summer.   This is a home day for me.  Hope the heat doesn't keep all work down.  There's a breeze out there right now, which helps tremendously.   But I don't see a lot of serious work being done.   I need a slack day anyhow.

My effort right now is this.    Stopped and got figs from friend yesterday, put into dehydrator.  Then next door to neighbors fig bush, just starting to ripen, picked them.  Some late ripening elderberries ready on their bushes, no ladder with me...will do today.  But since it was still daylight, went a couple miles away and got those elders.  All those need picked off today, once I pick from neighbor.   I'll have inside work for a little while.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I slept until 7. We went to a movie yesterday to see RESPECT. A movie about Aretha Franklin, starring Jennifer Hudson, who absolutely did a fabulous role as Aretha. It showed her going to Fame Studio in Muscle Shoals, Alabama. That’s where BJ recorded his music back in the day and he especially enjoyed that. If you ever sand along on Aretha Franklin’s songs, go see the movie. Awesome.
Neighbor lady texted, wanting me to come get a sick injured baby chick. She was afraid of the poor little thing dying and just couldn’t handle it. She had tears as she showed me the chick. Then she poured her heart out for over 2 hours and I listened. She has a lot on her plate and the sick chick was the last straw. I brought it home, put it in a laundry basket, feed, water, light and it staggered sideways to the feed. I dipped its beak in water and it drank. It’s alive this morning with a full crop. We’ll see how it goes. I hope I can muse it back to health and return it to her.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> feed, water, light and it staggered sideways to the feed. I dipped its beak in water and it drank. It’s alive this morning with a full crop. We’ll see how it goes. I hope I can muse it back to health and return it to her.


You can soak it’s feed in water to help it digest better and take in more hydration. I usually put out a dish of soaked feed and a feeder of dry during the first week and let them choose. The wet feed is often more popular. Hope it makes it.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, and made some biscuits and gravy (ok from a can and the gravy just was reheated.) It's how I roll right now. Got home after midnight, went with DH to the tractor pull. We could have left before but were parked in...dives me batty those things. Had a nice visit with cousins (got to see their 7 month old baby for the first time) though. Neither DH or DS was in the money but DH could have been if he hadn't dropped his first pull. His tractor is still competitive despite sitting.  
Church then get those rabbit cages cleaned (yeah I forgot a couple days ago) and work on the school room. We have everything here, now to just get it organized.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. Been playing on the map app, charting a course to Corpus Christi. Apps want to send us through Houston, interstate most of the way, and that ain’t happening. DD and DSIL are supposed to close on their house this week and may want us to bring stuff on the weekend or maybe the next weekend. My sister in Willis has a riding lawnmower and 2 chest of drawers for them. My sister in law in Conroe has 2 chairs and a chest of drawers for them. We have to make 3 stops to load everything then take it to them. It will be a kind day. So we wait for DD to call and tell us when. 
Today I put up pears. Yesterday we picked buckets of pears. Gotta get outside, do chores and get busy inside. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

I was able to sleep in this morning!  Plus, I slept well last night!    Needed the lift of a good, uninterrupted sleep....8 hrs even.   Just before dusk the predicted rain storms looked imminent with all the thunder, lightening, black clouds.  Seemed to move on, then hit hard from back side of it.   A hot shower...then cut my hair.  Got a book and glass of wine, propped in bed.  Heard the rain, settled in and went to sleep!  Sure worked well. 

Glad I got most of yard mowed yesterday, not happening today.  Still pretty heavy cloud/sun mixed sky.   Another heavy work week coming, so got any feed I needed, cleaned water tubs, etc., done yesterday.  Got tractor diesel, mower gas, truck filled...think I'm covered.  Another big meal cook day today, which will add to "heat and eats" for week, plus freezer fare.  Will carry lunches, too, as this store isn't near much in way of places to eat. 

Temps are down today and next few, they say.  Low to mid 80s sounds good.  Typical scatterers poss all week.  If this keeps up I'll need to put a flag device on animals to find them in the grass.   Some areas are in ridiculous stage.   As I walked the fields yesterday I noticed huge clearings of vines on fences.....thanks to my goat crew!  It was needed and I sure appreciate their help.  They took out a few things that I would have left but, can regrow.  All trees are trimmed up evenly...nice job!  Will make going into winter preps easier.

Other than no garden, things are going well so far this year.   Still have a few rolls of new fence to go up....after it cools down but goat crew helping to clear old stuff off.  Some cross fence already taken down, posts up and good.  It's looking promising!     After 20 years, some new things needed, will get done.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule .... Whose pear trees?

I'm currently coveting a huge pear tree of a neighbor and another with apples!   I don't think either use them.  Plan to go knocking on doors and ask.   I mean, why waste such a bounty??   These are a very solid pear and can well.   Apples??  But tree is loaded!  I know for a fact they don't use them, their next door neighbor is a friend.  He's going to ask them if I can have.  Maybe I'll get lucky with both.    

My own apple trees had about 3 dz started...first yr...goats broke in and now gone.    The two trees are there, fortunately.  Yeah, got new fence there!!!  Like Fort Knox....adding fig and blueberry this fall to the tiny orchard.  Hopefully a cherry tree, too.


----------



## CLSranch

I've got boys but thought others would still like this.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Wow you must have different horse people in your area. In my area I don't want my girl running with horse people. My area a horse girl... A girl who's parents spend money to win who gets what she wants by being a brat who goes have fun while mom and dad muck stalls and fills buckets who doesn't due chores or learn to nurture who dates but never settles down who runs over men cause she can do it herself who ends up alone with her horse who eats ice cream and drinks alone wondering why who's sad bitter depressed who takes young girls in and teaches them the same thing.

Now a girl who has a horse is different than a horse girl. She loves that horse she takes care of it even though it's missing an eye has a sway back doesn't want to trot will come to her call at a full run shares the chocolate chip cookies she made doesn't care if a bridle or saddle is on or off stands still when she falls not wanting to hurt her. She learns to help others and to nurture the sick and little ones along. When the boy comes along she shares her chocolate chip cookies with him when he gets hurt she nurses him back when he's old and missing an eye and sway backed she stands beside him she doesn't  bridle or saddle him she doesn't want them moon just to see the stars with him. They stand hand in hand threw it all. That's a girl with a horse not a horse girl.

Ask me how I know I grew up with a dad who was a farrier we did horses for people who had horses not horse people. My dad sold his horse to buy my mom's ring. I married a woman who rode horses but wasn't a horse girl. She stands beside me.  While her horse girl friends are still trying to figure out what went wrong they try to figure out what she did right while she makes me chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Baymule

I got 20 pints of pears put up and cleaned up my mess. I’ll do some more tomorrow.

I was a girl with a horse. Now I’m an old lady with horses. And dogs, and sheep, and chickens, and until day after tomorrow-with pigs.

Then I’ll be an old lady with horses, and dogs, and sheep, and chickens , and a freezer full of meat.


----------



## Mini Horses

You made no mention of the happy Hubs!  We know he's there.   😁   

My dad always  encouraged my love of horses.  Mom, nope.  To her surprise and annoyance, he got me my first horse when we were in Cuba.  He traded a row boat.  Mom moaned over $12.50 a month board at the base corral.    That horse and I were BFFs.  Cried so hard when we had to leave and I couldn't bring him home.  All is true about a girl and her horse.....a connection you can't believe.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, Hubs had no idea what he was getting into!!


----------



## farmerjan

I was a girl with a horse too.  My dad was very supportive, we had a family old pony that I learned on, got dumped off of, and mom was always there quietly taking care of everything in the background.  Learned about the "horse girls" when I started barrel racing and my father put his foot down... I kept my horse through a marriage, divorce, move to Virginia and subsequent cattle farming.  No horse right now, but hope once the knees get fixed, I can get back to it.  Going to have some more of the animals I have slowly let go with some changes... want pigs back and more chickens again... and still have my saddle and all for the next horse(?)....


----------



## CLSranch

I agree yet my definitions of each may be switched to yours. A person with a horse is the one with the money and not the love.


Simpleterrier said:


> Wow you must have different horse people in your area. In my area I don't want my girl running with horse people. My area a horse girl... A girl who's parents spend money to win who gets what she wants by being a brat who goes have fun while mom and dad muck stalls and fills buckets who doesn't due chores or learn to nurture who dates but never settles down who runs over men cause she can do it herself who ends up alone with her horse who eats ice cream and drinks alone wondering why who's sad bitter depressed who takes young girls in and teaches them the same thing.
> 
> Now a girl who has a horse is different than a horse girl. She loves that horse she takes care of it even though it's missing an eye has a sway back doesn't want to trot will come to her call at a full run shares the chocolate chip cookies she made doesn't care if a bridle or saddle is on or off stands still when she falls not wanting to hurt her. She learns to help others and to nurture the sick and little ones along. When the boy comes along she shares her chocolate chip cookies with him when he gets hurt she nurses him back when he's old and missing an eye and sway backed she stands beside him she doesn't  bridle or saddle him she doesn't want them moon just to see the stars with him. They stand hand in hand threw it all. That's a girl with a horse not a horse girl.
> 
> Ask me how I know I grew up with a dad who was a farrier we did horses for people who had horses not horse people. My dad sold his horse to buy my mom's ring. I married a woman who rode horses but wasn't a horse girl. She stands beside me.  While her horse girl friends are still trying to figure out what went wrong they try to figure out what she did right while she makes me chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch you have boys, but they will get every good thing you posted about a girl and her horse because you are their Dad. You are providing the best example of what a man should be, what a husband should be and what a father should be. You are showing them how to be a horseman, how to be a cowboy and how to be a man.


----------



## CLSranch

Thanks @Baymule . You are always a blessing of good news and pick me ups.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Thanks @Baymule . You are always a blessing of good news and pick me ups.


I just speak the truth. If you were a jerk, I’d tell you.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, on my second cup. Sheba went back to work yesterday in her home pasture with Sentry. Those were 2 happy dogs!
We load the pigs this morning. Going to park them in the shade and spray them with the water hose today, then be at the slaughter facility at 7:30 in the morning. Going to load this morning while it’s cool instead of this evening when it’s hot.
I’ll put up more pears today. Maybe Wednesday I’ll make a pear pie. I used to have a recipe for fresh pear cake, but lost it somewhere along the way. Anybody got one?


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning.  
So got those cages cleaned, still working on the school room, just needing to get books on the shelves and get organized... Then I should do something with the corn that's down... so canning corn today. 

  School will start on Thursday with the first day of co op. 
@Baymule I used to make an Autumn Pear Cake... I think this is it..https://www.food.com/recipe/easy-autumn-pear-cake-186644   

As for the horse girl vs the girl with horses debate.. I think there's always a few bad apples in anything you do. I was really quite terrified of what our I'd find at the barn where my girls are taking lessons. And was pleasantly surprised. Not many barn owners (of this nice of a facility) are found not only training the horses but also mucking stalls when need be. Or opening their barn (for no cost) to local 4H to hold events when the fairgrounds are unusable.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I just speak the truth. If you were a jerk, I’d tell you.


No doubt about that!


----------



## Baymule

Pigs got loaded, Paris attacked the trailer trying to get the hogs. If she did, those hogs would eat her. Had to go to town, BJ broke the air chuck. He’s talented that way.

I got 11 pints of pears put up and gave away 2 buckets of pears. Total now, 31 pints. I have 6 pint jars left. 6.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got 8 pints of corn put up. Not as much as laid down as I had thought. Had time to get the kid's desks moved and we'll be doing school today... but debating on moving a "game" dresser and putting my desk there. And DH isn't happy with the set up for his "side" table (he'd been using the one of the desks). I wasn't sure the other table would work. So will work on that. 
This afternoon we have chiro apt, then DD1 has a riding lesson and a 4H meeting after that. Hopefully I'll get the crockpot going to supper tonight.


----------



## Mini Horses

Really....???....nothing for 3 days?    You CANT hit snooze that many times!

I've worked four long days this week.   Time is tight.  But coffee each morn.  Gotta wake up. right?

 Yesterday a lady close to my age came looking for canning lids, asking me if I knew where they were in store.  Advised there were none.  Very disappointed, she exclaimed she just needed a few to finish her pears.  The tree was so full and how she loved them canned....some were done but wanted just a few more jars up.  I told her I'd trade some of her excess pears for lids if she could wait until next day when I came in.  She was thrilled and me too.    What a deal!   She got a dozen lids -- all she needed -- I got about 10# of pears, which she picked and brought to me.  😁

I plan to can them but, cut one and put in dehydrator as I had just put 2 trays of figs in, from neighbor's tree....picked after I got home.   Next picking, I need to make preserves.  

Tomorrow a home day.  Hope it goes well.  Have a few things to do here...  Talk tomorrow!  Sleep tight!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all coffee ready it is decaf through dh is to blame lol. Kids are waking up gonna cook french toast and bacon. Gonna be trying to gp through things. I am not sure what all to keep or get rid of i dont have a clue as to how much will go into the rv so part of me wants to wait till we get it so i know how much can fit lol.


----------



## messybun

Good morning all! Well, not exactly morning anymore. 
Yesterday got a new goat shelter built with some help. I’m excited, it’s tall enough for me to walk in! Our others have been pallet height or just generally short to keep warmth in the winter or less materials or whatever other reason. But, after years, I finally got a full sized shelter! Anyway, happy dance over. Hope y’all are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses how did the dehydrated pear turn out? Did it turn brown? I still have some pears from picking several days ago. I've put up 31 pints and I'm tired of canning pears. I thought about freezing some for pie or cooking with frozen Welches grape juice for fruit roll ups. I've made those before and they are good. But I just got tired of spending all day in the kitchen....... Those durned pears are still there, making me feel guilty, I guess I oughta do something else with them. 

On a bright note, I picked the TWO pears we had on our own tree, this morning.


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses how did the dehydrated pear turn out? Did it turn brown? I still have some pears from picking several days ago. I've put up 31 pints and I'm tired of canning pears. I thought about freezing some for pie or cooking with frozen Welches grape juice for fruit roll ups. I've made those before and they are good. But I just got tired of spending all day in the kitchen....... Those durned pears are still there, making me feel guilty, I guess I oughta do something else with them.
> 
> On a bright note, I picked the TWO pears we had on our own tree, this morning.


You might be able to sell the excess at a farmers market if there are just too many to work with, or trade for an animal?


----------



## Alaskan

Me.....  I am stuck in bed feeling like crud.

Actually sitting up at the moment... thinking shower and then back to bed.

Actually ate breakfast...  don't feel nauseous...  so...  good....

Uh...  maybe I will go to sleep first..... shower later


----------



## Mini Horses

Feel better, Alaskan!!    

@Baymule  I peeled, cored and thin sliced...tossed in some water with fruit fresh (Ball brand)  ...  Just enough to get some on surface, couple minutes.  Shook off, placed on tray.  They dried enough within roughly 24 hrs to be just slightly chewy, not break up hard.  Kept color, slight brown on edges...very nice, very mild.  Good in caramel sauce and also cinn/sugar. 😁  I'd consider a little thicker cut next time.   Other fruits do have more taste dried but these were good.   I don't need to can that much!   Those a little thicker had more obvious pear taste.   I'd do more.  Figs are my concern as they don't wait a minute to get over ripe!   These pears are a little more forgiving.  

I did some plum tomato slices last year and they were great.   May be able to find some next week...


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Me..... I am stuck in bed feeling like crud.


What's going on Al? Does anyone else have similar symptoms? Always worried about Covid when people get sick these days.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses how did you core them? With an apple core gadget?


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> You might be able to sell the excess at a farmers market if there are just too many to work with, or trade for an animal?


I gave away 2 buckets of them. Still have lots, but they are real small. I may smash them with a hammer and give to the horses or sheep.


----------



## farmerjan

Make pear butter.... cut and take out seeds, cook down in a big pot to mushy, run through a food mill, put the pulp in a slow cooker and let it slowly cook down into pear butter....


----------



## Baymule

I always get the hog heads, they skin them, saw in half and vacuum seal. I took out 2 halves and cooked them in my big granite ware roasting pan. It's full of fat, so today I'll cook up a big pot of rice to help absorb some of the fat and act as a filler so the dogs don't get the squirts from all the fat. Then I'll can for it for the dogs. Meant to cook the other 2 halves I have, but for got to take them out to thaw last night. I'll have head halves from 3 more hogs coming in a week or so.


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry for the absence. Got busy then got sick. So got a test done... so we have covid in our house. So far just like a bad flu. Girls both have had fevers also, but theyve bounced back more quickly than I. Boys so far haven't had any symptoms.  We'll still get school done. Just nothing social until we are past the quarantine.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

promiseacres said:


> Sorry for the absence. Got busy then got sick. So got a test done... so we have covid in our house. So far just like a bad flu. Girls both have had fevers also, but theyve bounced back more quickly than I. Boys so far haven't had any symptoms.  We'll still get school done. Just nothing social until we are past the quarantine.


I hope you and your family get better soon


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry you are having to deal with it but actually that is a good thing.  You will have a much better resistance to any further "variants" that  come along.  The natural immunity that your body will provide will do you more good in the future than any shot will ever do.  Hopefully the rest will be asymtomatic and still get the immune response.


----------



## caprines.n.me

There is a lot of talk about building natural immunity after you've been afflicted with Covid.  Unfortunately, it seems not to work that way for everyone.  I know several people who have been ill more than once, including my own son.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule ... Pears.  I just peel, quarter and v cut out seeds/core.

@promiseacres hope everyone is feeling better in a flash!    Get some rest!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Morning y’all, coffee is ready. Waiting on daylight to go feed and water. Going to my sister’s house in Willis. She hates it, is unhappy and is moving back into her big house with the covered deck that’s bigger than my house. I hate that she is moving back to the flood zone, but that is where she is happy. I understand that and we are going for a couple of days to help her move stuff.

I worked the young ewes yesterday for tapeworm, had a couple that looked rather scruffy. Cleaned out where the round bale goes in the sheep barn and got a new bale set. Had to come in twice to cool off, it was beastly hot.


----------



## Mini Horses

Shame she has this move thing again but, not happy and you do it!   Geesh, your DD and family, sister, too.   Wasn't this house between you and DD?   Now another long drive for grands.   Such is life!

Are you doing another load of meat birds this fall?    They're still bringing in chicks at TSC this late in year.  I'm tempted but, not yet convinced.  😁

Sun is nice today....wet out with heavy dew!   Coffee is hot and fresh....help yourself.   I'm going to go get a couple things at the store this morning while it's drying off.   Then?   Need to replace a fence post so I can close off a pasture.  Maybe a few other small things.  No time for "projects" today.


----------



## Bruce

I wonder what she'll be thinking when the next hurricane comes through.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I wonder what she'll be thinking when the next hurricane comes through.


Go upstairs.


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> Sorry you are having to deal with it but actually that is a good thing.  You will have a much better resistance to any further "variants" that  come along.  The natural immunity that your body will provide will do you more good in the future than any shot will ever do.  Hopefully the rest will be asymtomatic and still get the immune response.


Yeah that's my hope. I still wonder which virus we had Dec 2019. It was similar but not as intense. Guess it really doesn't matter. Still is difficult to get tested in our county...makes us wonder     am resting. Kid's are stepping up and doing chores. DH does have a cough. Hopefully all the extra vitamin c keeps him mostly healthy.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> What's going on Al? Does anyone else have similar symptoms? Always worried about Covid when people get sick these days.


Not covid... not respiratory,  and I have a sense of taste 

But really....  how do sick people go get tested?

I get sick and I don't move... much less drive to town.

Anyway...  it kind of went through the family....  4 out of 7 anyway.

I am getting better...  

Just slow.


----------



## Mini Horses

"Better" is good!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast but temps good and sun coming along.  Probably get to 90 later.  We had a raging downfall about 6:30 yesterday...feed time!   The clouds rolled in, I went to do chores and got stuck in barn for a while.      Eventually Just sucked it up and ran into house, changed our of wet clothes!   Geesh, now another day of too wet to cut grass.  It had been super hot earlier, so did inside work between short outside jaunts.

They say cooling and no rain later in week.   I'll get to mowing yard then.  Work is calling as I have at least 3 days in stores.   Everyone have a blessed day.  Hoping no one was in the TN floods or the path of Henri up North.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all gonna be doing what i can to get things packed and ect. Apparently my fall didnt make itself physically known until i went to go to bed. This morning really sore but life goes on we have school and animals to tend to. Need to talk to dh gonna try take the cow to auction this week an be done with it. Need to figure out how to get rid of the rest of the birds. Dont want to leave any here because of how his family is. Along with all the animal houses and our fencing and then need to get rid of alot of the iniside furniture. Some wiĺl go to my parents house for storage some will just go. Also need to get home birthing kit together and all the baby stuff thats needed ready to go in to the rv.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning.   Will be weird week with DH off and us supposed to be resting.  I'm getting used to sleeping in and naps.  FYI I can taste and smell just fine...  kids are out doing chores again, need to start helping again... still get winded doing not much. We do have a pulse oximeter, so far no worries of low oxygen just very sluggish overall. DH has a cough, his fever never got very high so far. Watching him close with his past Pulmonary embolism, his lungs aren't 100% due to that.  Will get kids started on school when they come back inside.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Geesh, now another day of too wet to cut grass.


We were having that, DD2 got out of stacking wood and mowing the lawn on her days off (Tue/Wed). We dried out so I mowed the lawn Thursday and the pasture this afternoon. Those darned alpacas are SO picky. I'm not supposed to need to mow their area, they are supposed to eat it!



Mini Horses said:


> Hoping no one was in the TN floods or the path of Henri up North.


@rachels.haven is in the direct path of Henri (as a tropical cyclone). It has been changing track a lot, only a day ago it was going to hook north of her. She's probably getting rain from it now, it will pass over her overnight.


----------



## Baymule

Back home. Exhausted. We worked in puddles of sweat. Packing and unpacking  the trucks wasn’t so hard, it was the heat.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Back home. Exhausted. We worked in puddles of sweat. Packing and unpacking  the trucks wasn’t so hard, it was the heat.



Job well done!


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> Job well done!


Job not all done. LOL We just moved small stuff. One truck load was nothing but pot plants. Two truck loads today of furniture for the 1,500 square foot deck she has and her small front porch. Boxes of stuff for the garage, kitchen, books, etc. Her son and grandson will come tomorrow to move big stuff. She hopes to have her stuff back home this weekend. Then comes the task of unpacking and rearranging.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Job not all done. LOL We just moved small stuff. One truck load was nothing but pot plants. Two truck loads today of furniture for the 1,500 square foot deck she has and her small front porch. Boxes of stuff for the garage, kitchen, books, etc. Her son and grandson will come tomorrow to move big stuff. She hopes to have her stuff back home this weekend. Then comes the task of unpacking and rearranging.


Are you going to go back and help with all that? Does this mean multiple trips?

Still, good job on today’s work!


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> Are you going to go back and help with all that? Does this mean multiple trips?
> 
> Still, good job on today’s work!


----------



## Baymule

We went yesterday morning, spent the night, move more today and came home. It’s 3 hours one way. Others will step in and finish getting her moved back.


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> @rachels.haven is in the direct path of Henri (as a tropical cyclone). It has been changing track a lot, only a day ago it was going to hook north of her. She's probably getting rain from it now, it will pass over her overnight.


We got soggy so far. There were tornadoes about half an hour south of us. Not much going on.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We went yesterday morning, spent the night, move more today and came home. It’s 3 hours one way. Others will step in and finish getting her moved back.


Wow... lots of work


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready and buttered toast for breakfast. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee to wake me this morning!  Kept waking all night.       Gotta get off  here and head to work.  It'll be an interesting day.  Hope I stay awake!  

I had a chocolate muffin for breakfast.     Bad girl ! But will work until a better lunch.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 
Doing alright still, DH is feeling poorly but just a low grade fever still hopefully he gets through it today. Kid's still doing the chores. Hopefully the hay holds out until we are up to moving more. A friend will get me some shavings dropped off as those bunny cages need cleaned soon.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Good morning.
> Doing alright still, DH is feeling poorly but just a low grade fever still hopefully he gets through it today. Kid's still doing the chores. Hopefully the hay holds out until we are up to moving more. A friend will get me some shavings dropped off as those bunny cages need cleaned soon.


Improvement is good.

Worrisome about the hay.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> pot plants


As in POTTED plants or is she growing a lot of MJ??


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> As in POTTED plants or is she growing a lot of MJ??


That would be POTTED plants.   

Woke up at 3 AM. Coffee is ready, on my second cup. Going to get feed this morning. Then have things to do in Tyler.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> That would be POTTED plants.
> 
> Woke up at 3 AM. Coffee is ready, on my second cup. Going to get feed this morning. Then have things to do in Tyler.


3am wake up?  -shudder-


----------



## Alaskan

@Bruce 

Don't you have a daughter with food issues in college at the moment?

I am ticked....  they are NOT taking care of my celiac kid....

We wrote it in the dorm/meal plan form.

Just....


----------



## Mini Horses

Had my coffee during drive to work this morning.   Sat a while after I got home and thinking I'd better feed, get eggs and check water tubs.   Plus. Count noses.  Tried roll call but, not everyone wanted to play that game....I like to know all are accounted for.  Gotta get out there and get done before dark.

Wonder what's for dinner?   I could go for a pizza delivery tonight....not gonna happen and sure not driving out for it.   😁 🤔   Better go check frig for something....haven't eaten since 6am and starting to feel it.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> something....haven't eaten since 6am and starting to feel it.


Elsewhere


Starvation setting in!

Worst time for me to grab food or shop...

I end up buying gobs of junk food...  amd eating same.


----------



## Mini Horses

True, Alaskan...never shop hungry.  But I was good...ham & cheese on whole wheat roll, pickled beets on side...ice water.   😁   Then chores were done.  Miserably humid out there!!!   Water tubs full of nice cold well water.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> True, Alaskan...never shop hungry.  But I was good...ham & cheese on whole wheat roll, pickled beets on side...ice water.   😁   Then chores were done.  Miserably humid out there!!!   Water tubs full of nice cold well water.


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning I  have a fresh pot of coffee and am gently wakening myself.   😁  No rush to work, so a relaxing time.  I have 2 of the cats peering in the window wandering why they are waiting this late for breakfast.  I waved -- they were perplexed.

Weather good.  I have a pasture I want to move goats to before I leave later.   It hasn't been used in over a month and wow, it's knee deep grass on me!!  I'll have to roll them out of there later.   Not gonna cut until they graze a few days.      I'll get to my little job after lunch....it's close to home and inside in heat of day. 

Second cup, here I come.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee @Mini Horses it is welcomed this morning. We don’t have to be anywhere today. We didn’t have to set the alarm, I slept until 6:10. 
Grocery store has chicken leg quarters on sale, 39 cents a pound. I got 6 bags at 10 pounds each. Got 2 bags thawed out, gonna can for the dogs today. Kitchen duty.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> @Bruce
> 
> Don't you have a daughter with food issues in college at the moment?
> 
> I am ticked....  they are NOT taking care of my celiac kid....
> 
> We wrote it in the dorm/meal plan form.
> 
> Just....


They took great care of her the 2 years she lived in the dorm. Not the variety non food challenged got of course. She moved into a house with 3 others last year and this year is down the street in a different house with other people. I don't know who does the shopping but she's still alive 



Alaskan said:


> 3am wake up?  -shudder-


I went to bed at 3:30 AM. See my journal.


----------



## promiseacres

Day 2 of helping with chores... it sure wears me out but hopefully kids appreciate me making the effort. Yesterday DS and I did get the cages cleaned.  Maybe today I'll not take a nap, we'll see.
DH still down with a fever, he's getting disheartened.
Kids are doing school, think I'll wash our sheets, they're pretty stinky with everyone being sick.


----------



## Bruce

I hope no one ends up with "long Covid" PA.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Day 2 of helping with chores... it sure wears me out but hopefully kids appreciate me making the effort. Yesterday DS and I did get the cages cleaned.  Maybe today I'll not take a nap, we'll see.
> DH still down with a fever, he's getting disheartened.
> Kids are doing school, think I'll wash our sheets, they're pretty stinky with everyone being sick.


I pray for full recovery for y’all. Just don’t try to do too much too soon. Big hugs.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going for my second cup. Got another 20 pounds of chicken leg quarters to can today for the dogs. Plus rice and green beans! DH makes a big deal out of feeding the dogs. That’s fine, he can be the dog chef. Another day in the kitchen!


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Going for my second cup. Got another 20 pounds of chicken leg quarters to can today for the dogs. Plus rice and green beans! DH makes a big deal out of feeding the dogs. That’s fine, he can be the dog chef. Another day in the kitchen!


Dogs will almost always tell you your cooking is great. I don't blame him.


----------



## promiseacres

No chores this morning, took DH to get a "test" so he can continue being off work.  I have ivermectin... but he won't take it... oh well. They're saying a good 10 days of being sick, he's at day 5, I'm at day 8. Guessing if his test is positive we'll be staying home for another week. I don't mind but the kids are definitely needing to get out. They've been playing outside and swimming in the pool after their schoolwork is done. We're watching way too much tv.


----------



## messybun

promiseacres said:


> No chores this morning, took DH to get a "test" so he can continue being off work.  I have ivermectin... but he won't take it... oh well. They're saying a good 10 days of being sick, he's at day 5, I'm at day 8. Guessing if his test is positive we'll be staying home for another week. I don't mind but the kids are definitely needing to get out. They've been playing outside and swimming in the pool after their schoolwork is done. We're watching way too much tv.



Check out Project Gutenberg. It filled many of my childhood hours and is free.


----------



## Baymule

Sitting down in recliner with my feet up. Got second batch of chicken in the pressure canner. Waiting for it to steam out the vent so I can drop the weight on it, then wait for it to get up to pressure, then time it for 1 1/2 hours.
I peeled a bunch more pears, cored and quartered. Blanched in a light syrup, put 9 quarts and 1 pint in the freezer to make pies with.

Had to break up a dog fight this morning. Trip always runs down the driveway and jumps into pasture #1 to run the fence, barking at truck monsters. Sentry has always gotten along with Trip—until this morning. I was in the feed shed and heard the fight. I ran into the pasture, picked up a stick, screaming and hitting both dogs. They broke apart several times, but Sentry attacked again. I was trying to keep Sentry off, trying to get Trip out the gate and Trip wanted to run from me because I was waving the stick at Sentry. Finally got Trip out the gate, he limped to a shady spot and flopped down in the dirt. Sentry was immensely pleased with himself.

I checked Trip over, no puncture marks but his foot was hurt. Sentry is half the size and weight of Trip, but maybe 10 times more savage.

Tomorrow a hot wire goes up to keep Trip out.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Sitting down in recliner with my feet up. Got second batch of chicken in the pressure canner. Waiting for it to steam out the vent so I can drop the weight on it, then wait for it to get up to pressure, then time it for 1 1/2 hours.
> I peeled a bunch more pears, cored and quartered. Blanched in a light syrup, put 9 quarts and 1 pint in the freezer to make pies with.
> 
> Had to break up a dog fight this morning. Trip always runs down the driveway and jumps into pasture #1 to run the fence, barking at truck monsters. Sentry has always gotten along with Trip—until this morning. I was in the feed shed and heard the fight. I ran into the pasture, picked up a stick, screaming and hitting both dogs. They broke apart several times, but Sentry attacked again. I was trying to keep Sentry off, trying to get Trip out the gate and Trip wanted to run from me because I was waving the stick at Sentry. Finally got Trip out the gate, he limped to a shady spot and flopped down in the dirt. Sentry was immensely pleased with himself.
> 
> I checked Trip over, no puncture marks but his foot was hurt. Sentry is half the size and weight of Trip, but maybe 10 times more savage.
> 
> Tomorrow a hot wire goes up to keep Trip out.


Wonder what got into them.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Wonder what got into them.


Sentry doesn’t get along with Carson, our male big black Labrador/Great Dane cross. He is also extremely protective of me. I am very careful when other people are around. I don’t let people in his pasture.


----------



## Mini Horses

But the fight was with Trip!    

We all have a bad attitude sometimes.  Maybe it was his day for one.

Just catching up on everyone. Long 12 hrs at work and I'm heading to bed!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. Another hot day. I’ve got 28 quart jars of dog food chicken and rice canned. No canning today! Need to get the hot wire situation rectified, got one up, but it’s not working. The charger is too weak for the distance, so I disconnected it from the front and side pasture. I have a stronger one I’m going to hook up. Mr Trip is going to get a cooking lesson in fence jumping. As in, it will fry his hair if he touches it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good job on dog food!   We rarely see those 10# bags at that price around here.  Got some a couple months back at 39per# for daughter to use for her dogs.  Guess too many buy it here to discount??  

This is a weekend at home for me.  Need to be here and get some farm things done.    Looking forward to it.  Had some long days at work this week, so this will be a nice diversion -- work for self!   Switching implements will be chore 😁 And I see 3 being used in next two days.  

I need to run to Walmart quickly this morn...dry cat food and a bag of scratch feed.  They have 50# for $11.  Want to buy one and check quality.   TSC has gone from $10.49 to $15.39 in past 6 months!  Not acceptable.  Plus DD can get an employee discount.  I buy BOSS there all the time. Same brand, just several dollars less.  

Bought more coffee at a groc store, at 50% off, now I have enough to go thru winter.😁  Winter prep, ya know?  Have several hundred tea bags...plenty of sugar, flour, yeast, paper and cleaning products.   Only more laundry detergents to stock.  Food good.  Pretty ready with most stockpiles.

Have some coffee, it's wake up time!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Hey @Baymule go get the biggest badest fencer u can find I don't mess with small ones anymore


----------



## Alaskan

Ew....  

Went down to the 30s last night


----------



## Baymule

Didn't put up the charger today. Went grocery shopping, got 6 more 10# bags of chicken. We brought it home put it all away and went to Van and ate Mexican food for lunch. Home, nap, went to Tyler to watch RESPECT, the movie about Aretha Franklin's life. It was good.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Got 2 bags of chicken leg quarters to can today. Another day in the kitchen for the dogs.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, missed your coffee since I slept until 7:30!  Felt good...made coffee and enjoying it now.  Foggy outside.  Farmer baled yesterday...across the street.  

 Yesterday, DS switched out the backhoe to bushhog....nice but surprised me.   He was gone, so I did some mowing.  It is so THICK and tall, it stalls out the mower.   We've just had so much rain this past month, so much fertilizer watered in....animals, ya know.  I mowed a few strips to be able to put up a fence and a small field so a couple minis could walk through their areas.  I don't want to complain about pasture grass but, I'm overrun! 

Need to go to some lower fields today and study the situation there.....Everyone is in good flesh out there!

@farmerjan -- at what point am I hoping to stockpile for winter, with live grass?  This is really beyond my normal this year.  I can see graze but, nutritionally?   Geesh.  I'm seriously knee deep...make hay stuff. Heartbreaking!   No, neighbor won't cut or bale for me....expensive equipment and not at all willing.  Even hard to buy from him if you don't want 500 bale's at a clip.    There's always a haystack!!   Remember those?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I’m not canning chicken today! I’ve got 6 more 10# bags in the freezer but they can wait. Gonna call this morning and check on when pigs are ready for pick up. Then schedule pick up, delivery and collecting a check. Money in the bank, then we will get the diesel tank filled up.

I put Ringo with 5 of the young ewes yesterday. They will be 7 months old in a couple of days. I kept out the 2 registered ewes for now, they need another month or two. I also kept out twin ewes, they are 6 months old and small. If they don’t get a growth spurt, I may take them to auction. Really thinking about that. If their momma has small lambs again, she will go too, along with her next set of lambs. I put Panda the wether with them, he was upset at being separated but I didn’t know how Ringo would react to him. The six big girls can graze, eat, relax until their babies come. Miranda looks like a bulldozer with the blade down. Limping on her back foot, she somehow damaged her hoof. She let me lift and trim it with no restraint, unheard of for her. I squirted betadine on it. Still limping but not near as bad. She is loving her belly rubs right about now.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm in a stay home day mood.   Moved work around to different dates.  Nice I can do that.   Get diesel and do another farm day.  😁 

Hot tea this morning.  Relaxing.


----------



## farmerjan

Sometimes @Mini Horses , you just need a down day.  I know there are days I get like that.... luckily I don't have so many farms to push hard anymore... and I try to schedule "down days" inbetween... but that is as much for the knees as anything.  For you, maybe getting some stuff done for the next few days before the rain from the hurricane comes....like the mowing, takes prominence this day.  Great that you can reschedule your stuff somewhat too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep...mowing for sure.   Yard partly done, some "paths" into fields   

Had some down time over weekend but some stuff needs doing.

My work in stores can get pretty intense at times....mentally, with tiny technical crap.  Needed a break.   More heavy stores next week, so prepping myself.


----------



## Alaskan

We are on day 4 on a row of sun....about time!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I’m sore! Sorting sheep yesterday, I got them separated but Panda got his head through the gate as I was trying to close it. He pushed through followed by 4 girls, knocking me down. A lot of cuss words, resorting, pushing and pulling on screwy sheep, and I got them separated again. Limping on both knees, back hurts, arm hurts, ouch. Took Advil, I’m bored.


----------



## farmerjan

BORED ????? Sounds like me


----------



## farmerjan

Hate to even ask @Baymule .... is your sister in any of the affected area???? After just moving back to "flood area" this last couple of weeks?????


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’m sore! Sorting sheep yesterday, I got them separated but Panda got his head through the gate as I was trying to close it. He pushed through followed by 4 girls, knocking me down. A lot of cuss words, resorting, pushing and pulling on screwy sheep, and I got them separated again. Limping on both knees, back hurts, arm hurts, ouch. Took Advil, I’m bored.


And I thought sheep were supposed to be obedient little things!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> BORED ????? Sounds like me


I’m sitting here doing NOTHING.  BJ just left for town to go get pizza, cause I don’t feel like standing over the stove. I pulled my back yesterday. It hurts and I’m mad about it. I want to go OUTSIDE and DO something! 

My sister is fine. She is in a town above Houston. The floods come from up above her.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> And I thought sheep were supposed to be obedient little things!


For the most part they are. But I separated friends and they were trying to stay together.


----------



## Mini Horses

The flooded towns shown on tonight's news is heartbreaking and just scary unreal!!

Our local search, food and repair crews are already deployed.  We have some awesome crews here.   Mercy chefs, CBN Operation Blessings and 2 groups of search crews with trained dogs.

Appears @farmerjan is going to get a lot of rain next 2 days!  Maybe 5-6"!   Good thing the small amounts you've gotten, happened.  Now the rains will soak more than run off.  Hopefully!   Probably heavy rains here, too.   Got my yard mowed!   Got paths to fields.    Hard to keep up.   WAY better than a flood!


----------



## Mini Horses

I had a t-storm blow thru about 8 last night...wind, thunder & lightening for almost an HR prior.  Heavy, hard rain for maybe half hr. Light rain another half hr and things very wet this morning.   Came from NW of me, maybe some of what Farmerjan had before.  The reports say Ida will blow thru tomorrow night.     The winds have died so we are still expecting a real heavy rain event.  

Damaged areas where Ida landed are so extreme....then fires on West coast are still roaring.  I'm saddened by these losses and very thankful I am not in those areas.    It is beyond belief, what they are experiencing.  I'm sure we all feel sadness and concern.


----------



## Baymule

I’d rather see floods than fire. Floods are certainly damaging, but usually greatly restricted to river and other waterways. Flood waters go down, most of the time structures are still standing and can be repaired.

Fire takes everything, goes where it will and leaves nothing still standing.

Coffee is ready. I feel better than I did yesterday but probably won’t be any hard work on my list of things to do today. Back is still sore but not hurting like it did yesterday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Home from work couple hrs ago.  Wanted a sandwich, no bread.  Go to store?😝.  Or?  Well, I popped a few ingredients into the bread machine and have a lovely loaf cooling.🙂. Everything here to do, saved time and $.   Just had to think about it .  I stock all year, need to use it!  Only an hour.  I did good.  Now I can fix lunch for rest of week.   Need to boil some eggs ... They are stacking up!  Know I'm not only one who needs a kick to remember what we've been doing to be self reliant.   YES a bread machine!!  I have 2.  Work great and doesn't heat up house in summer.   Winter, love the oven.  😁  But even then, this is a fast, easy way to go.   Just reminding everyone....use it!  We save, work, grow, can....use it!


----------



## Simpleterrier

After dinner coffee watching my Ribeyes grow


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses , I recently bought a bread machine at the Goodwill, when they were moving out of the building to a different one so got it for $1.00.. Don't know if it works, but I hope so.  Plan to try it out once I get a little better settled in.... I try to buy bread at the Sharp Shopper where they have the Pepperidge  "homestyle loaves" ; that cost like 3.29 or something in the regular grocery... cost 1.39 there... surplus that they pick up for the close expiration dates... and bring to SS..... I will get 2-5 loaves at a time & stick in the freezer....
I used to love to make bread... and although it goes stale quicker... makes great bread pudding.  
I am waiting with "bated breath" to get the stove hooked up so I can make some bread pudding and clean some heels and pieces,  out of the freezer.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> so I can make some bread pudding




I like it boozy with a bunch or pecans!


----------



## Mini Horses

Love bread pudding!  Like fruit and nuts in it.   I used to get truckloads of close dated breads really cheap from the bread store.  It closed almost 2 yrs ago.  My chickens and goats miss it!  I pd like 5 cent a loaf, in bulk. Much wasn't out of date and included bagels, rolls, etc.  Froze what I needed.   But the bread machine makes a good loaf. Smaller. Plus just dough if you want rolls in oven.  .  Less mess option.

Rains coming later and overnight.  Cooling into low 80s for a few days.  I can deal with that.  Working next few days but, off for weekend!  Things starting to slow with work projects.  I can deal with that!! 

Need to get some eggs outta here.  Hard boiled couple doz yesterday.  Egg salad and some back to chickens.  Normally I'd be freezing some for winter but, have 11 young pullets from this year's broodies and they'll start laying around Thanksgiving...so eggs all winter.     Guess my neighbors will be gifted some of these fresh eggs this week!  Nice to have more food than you need.


----------



## Baymule

I’m drinking my first cup of coffee. Going to pick up a whole hog and a half hog this morning and deliver. Then go back and pick up a whole hog (smallest) that is split between a buyer and us, and another half hog. We’ll bring it home and stuff it in the empty freezer. Half of the smallest hog can’t be delivered until the weekend or next week. Haven’t heard back from buyer on the other half hog, they are our neighbors, they have an HVAC business and work long hours every day. That and 4 boys-all in sports and activities that keeps them on the run. We’ll catch up to them in the next couple of days.

@Mini Horses i have pullets just starting to lay, gave a neighbor 4 dozen small pullet eggs yesterday. He’s a semi retired single guy, does hay, refurbishes old tractors and works at the local feed store. Keeps to himself a lot. He loves the wild plum jam I make, we always give him some. He serviced our tractor a few months ago for far less than we could have had it done anywhere. Share the wealth with neighbors.


----------



## Baymule

Ugh. High of 97F today. Guess I’ll hibernate in the house this afternoon. Maybe fold and put away the clothes in the dryer. Yesterday I made Orange Chicken, it was delicious. Takes awhile to make, so I made a lot. We can eat on it a few days. 97 degrees.


----------



## farmerjan

RAIN,,, which we needed.  Remnants from hurricane Ida.  The bulk went west of us, up through West Va... but we are getting much needed moisture.  Radio said that we got over 1.2 inches.... I haven't been out to the rain gauge yet.  Will do that when I go out to go to work later.  
It is so nice @Baymule to fill up a freezer.... I had to scramble to get all the beef in mine with all the chickens in there from last winter.  Mine are packed to bulging full.  Some is DS pork from last year... a whole shelf full that needs to get out but I can't seem to get him to get it.  
Once I get the flex hose for the propane today, I will have my "new to me" stove hooked up and can start cooking again.  Can't wait... the little convection oven just isn't like a "real oven" although I have used it a fair amount.  I have gotten to where I hate getting something while out, and come home to eat PBJ sandwiches... or TOMATO  sandwiches.  Got to go get some tomatoes from the neighbor... he mentioned yesterday that I hadn't gotten any more since a week or so ago........we were busy with the cattle and all.  He is going to make salsa today... had lots of  tomatoes, peppers, onions... all ready to do today he said. I will trade some beef or something for some if they don't make it too hot.  
Time to eat some breakfast, get things together as I have to leave early to run errands and go to the farm to do alot of extra paperwork since this farm has not tested in 5 months and so it is catch up with the cow info.


----------



## Baymule

Delivered 1 whole hog and a half hog. Will pick up the rest at 1:00 and deliver a half hog. Bring a whole hog home, half is sold, can deliver this weekend.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I used to love to make bread... and although it goes stale quicker.


Freezer


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

How has everyone been? I've been sticking to SS recently and thought i should check in!


----------



## Baymule

Ceciliasherd said:


> How has everyone been? I've been sticking to SS recently and thought i should check in!


Come hang out here for awhile!


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Freezer


Agree... except I had to take bread out of the freezers to get all the beef in.... with the chickens and the pork and the vegetables still in there, and some of the ice cream that I got for 2.49 1/2 gallon... yep, true half gallons... and the seafood that I had been picking up when I could get some on sale.... I had to take some bread out.  I do put the heels and any that is getting a little old in the freezer until I have enough for bread pudding....but with no stove for making it, I am just packed to the gills....


----------



## Mini Horses

Rains are gone. Basically...may get a sprinkle here or there in the area but, only that.  It rained in waves yesterday.  Had stopped when I got home.  Checked all and did feed chores.  No water top off needed!      Later, getting out to close coops, boots on, step out and heard the rain on the barn roofs....hard!  Here came a wall of it.    About an hour later, waded out and closed up. Haven't been out yet but I'm certain we got at least 2-3" overall.  It's overcast but only 65 now.   Probably be upper 70s later.  Nice change from earlier in week.   Expect the cooling for weekend.

Back at work today & tomorrow -- can't do much here with all the wetness.  Just enjoying my coffee and contemplating the wade thru wet grasses!


----------



## Mini Horses

Seeing the flooding in NY & NJ on news right now!   Wow.....and tornados.    We have any members in that area?  Subways in NYC flooded!  Airports flooded!

Makes my rain like a mere sprinkle.


----------



## farmerjan

We got less rain than you did @Mini Horses .... very thankful for it though.  2 small tornadoes in the Radford Va area yesterday... and there was some local flooding in the "normal flood prone" areas, but for the most part we got by with nothing much but a good soaking.  My sister is in Ct about 1 -2 hours inland from the coast... haven't heard anything from the text I sent.  They are WAAAAAY up on a high hill, so she won't get flooding there, but the roads around do.... she works in an insurance agency.....going to be a nightmare after this.

COOL morning... down to 55... BRRRR... called for a cup of hot cocoa... hey, y'all drink coffee all the time... so why not.


----------



## Baymule

I saw that about flooding in New York. Crazy. 

We are going to pick up our granddaughters tomorrow for the weekend. DD and DSIL need some time without kids to get things unpacked. We will meet again on Labor Day to take them back. Looking at the map, maybe meeting in Brenham as the halfway place. 
Yesterday was the youngest's birthday, gotta go find her a birthday present today.

Got all but one of the pig orders delivered yesterday. So have the smallest pig in the freezer on the porch. We might be able to deliver the half this weekend. 

Would y'all believe I got NO FAT? I had to meter their feed because two of them were way too big, so they were all meat. I'll now have to scrimp on using the lard I have. Phooey.


----------



## farmerjan

Never had a hog too big..... I've killed 600 lb sows... the ham steaks got cut in half because of the size... but I never thought a hog was too big.... 
Sorry on the no fat though.... You should've asked the butcher if he had any fat from other hogs that other people don't take.  Our guy says that there are some that don't take the fat and he has people asking so he can spread it around...
He also keeps extra beef fat if people don't take it and uses it when they grind deer burger since it is so lean...
My jersey didn't have any extra fat.... but sometimes I get back the fat to render down for suet....

Sister just texted me back, said they got about 4-5 inches and no real problems in her area.  They have had a wet year so really didn't need it.  At least no disasters where she is.


----------



## Baymule

Selling to other people who only know buying standard-everything-the-same pork or other meats from the store, I try to not let the pigs get oversized. Myself-I don't care. I generally have to educate people on the whole process. Like WAITING for an animal to actually GROW and the slaughter process. They just have no idea. I'll be talking to my customers soon about next year. The half hog buyers may want a whole hog. I need to know way in advance for all the reasons that you already know. 

Since the facility we use is USDA, I can't get fat from other animals not my own.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but with no stove for making it, I am just packed to the gills....


It should be connected soon though, right?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce, yeah, if I can find a flex connect hose that isn't 4 ft long!!!!! I mean,  REALLY...... I have a couple of places to check today... ought to have one by this evening I HOPE.... Went on line last night and none in  stock at 2 Lowe's near here... Going to check on Home Depot,  if the place that put my propane in doesn't have any.... seems that it is ANOTHER thing that is back ordered... yada yada yada.....


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to one guy and he said that most stoves are fit in between cabinets, so the hoses are longer so that they can be attached without tearing apart the cabinets... and to be able to pull the stove out and cut off the propane at the wall without a problem or "stretching" the hose.... so I get the longer hose now.  The shortest they make is 2 ft....
My cabinet moves so getting behind the stove is not a big problem.... Maybe I will just use the 4 ft one and hook it up and be done with it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I need to charge higher prices for eggs if I'm going to afford a stroller. Why in the world are they so expensive?! no rain here anymore. I think one of the cows is pregnant because I got zero cream today. Going to have to sell  it as skim!


----------



## farmerjan

Yard sale or second hand childrens store... thrift shop.... A car seat needs to meet the specs and all, but a stroller does not need to be so specific....

Not sure what a cow being pregnant has to do with no cream in the milk??????


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Selling to other people who only know buying standard-everything-the-same pork or other meats from the store, I try to not let the pigs get oversized. Myself-I don't care. I generally have to educate people on the whole process. Like WAITING for an animal to actually GROW and the slaughter process. They just have no idea. I'll be talking to my customers soon about next year. The half hog buyers may want a whole hog. I need to know way in advance for all the reasons that you already know.
> 
> Since the facility we use is USDA, I can't get fat from other animals not my own.


Never thought about the ones you were selling to.... If it is USDA can you just buy fat?  Our USDA guy also has a shop and sells meat and stuff there.... they raise cattle for the shop, but once it goes in a USDA plant, anything should be able to be sold shouldn't it???? I don't know....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> Not sure what a cow being pregnant has to do with no cream in the milk?


Rina always holds back cream when she first gets pregnant, we always say she is saving calories! LOL. Old wives tale in this house mostly. Not super scientific.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule Maybe you need to keep the biggest hog for you and family.....sell the smaller????


----------



## farmerjan

Ceciliasherd said:


> Rina always holds back cream when she first gets pregnant, we always say she is saving calories! LOL. Old wives tale in this house mostly. Not super scientific.


All the years dealing with dairy cattle, and I have never heard that.... new one to me.....interesting.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> All the years dealing with dairy cattle, and I have never heard that.... new one to me.....interesting.


She could also just be a crazy cow, who knows! the vet thinks I'm nuts too.


----------



## rachels.haven

Ceciliasherd said:


> I need to charge higher prices for eggs if I'm going to afford a stroller. Why in the world are they so expensive?! no rain here anymore. I think one of the cows is pregnant because I got zero cream today. Going to have to sell  it as skim!


This year I bought a $90 umbrella stroller, trying to be nicer than usual. I like umbrella strollers because they fold up for the car and are light weight. That one broke after one use. Then I got this one instead, just like I had for the other kids. It's still here. With my other two with my other two boys I wore the wheels down on them.




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




We don't do big fancy jogging strollers (had one once, SO bulky and HEAVY...and we broke it on too many walks), but some times you can find them second hand for a decent or giveaway price.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> This year I bought a $90 umbrella stroller, trying to be nicer than usual. I like umbrella strollers because they fold up for the car and are light weight. That one broke after one use. Then I got this one instead, just like I had for the other kids. It's still here. With my other two with my other two boys I wore the wheels down on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do big fancy jogging strollers (had one once, SO bulky and HEAVY...and we broke it on too many walks), but some times you can find them second hand for a decent or giveaway price.


I wish that would work for us in the future but I don't think you can put a newborn in that. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> Seeing the flooding in NY & NJ on news right now!   Wow.....and tornados.    We have any members in that area?  Subways in NYC flooded!  Airports flooded!
> 
> Makes my rain like a mere sprinkle.





farmerjan said:


> My sister is in Ct about 1 -2 hours inland from the coast... haven't heard anything from the text I sent.





Baymule said:


> I saw that about flooding in New York. Crazy.


I didn’t know about this until I read @Mini Horses post this morning. My sister lives in NJ, just south of Newark. I sent her a text this morning, and I still haven’t heard back from her. @farmerjan, I’m glad you finally did hear from your sister.

Oh boy guess what!! Right as I am typing this, my sister texted, and she has no flood near her!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Maybe I will just use the 4 ft one and hook it up and be done with it.


Sounds good, just get it done. Maybe you can put a loop in it behind the cabinet. 
Move the stove to cut the gas ..... boy that doesn't sound good if you somehow end up with a leak in the flex hose! 
Another nice thing about the Glenwood, it is on 16" legs, the shut off is just inside the left side, under the storage drawer.



Ceciliasherd said:


> I need to charge higher prices for eggs if I'm going to afford a stroller.


I don't think you can charge that much more!



Finnie said:


> Oh boy guess what!! Right as I am typing this, my sister texted, and she has no flood near her!


Good news!


----------



## Alaskan

Ceciliasherd said:


> I need to charge higher prices for eggs if I'm going to afford a stroller. Why in the world are they so expensive?! no rain here anymore. I think one of the cows is pregnant because I got zero cream today. Going to have to sell  it as skim!


Eh....  we used an umbrella stroller in airports...  and a jogging stroller for hikes.

But usually had to carry the kids.   

The idea of blissful peaceful walks through the neighborhood.... ha...  Kid wouldn't stand for it.  Had to carry kid while pushing the stroller. 

So all the baby carrying things got more use.

Sling, and backpack


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Looking at the map, maybe meeting in Brenham as the halfway place.


Ha!  You can go visit my dead relatives and eat ice cream!  



Baymule said:


> Would y'all believe I got NO FAT? I had to meter their feed because two of them were way too big, so they were all meat


Wow!  Our piggies had so much fat!



Ceciliasherd said:


> I wish that would work for us in the future but I don't think you can put a newborn in that. Correct me if I'm wrong?


True... newborns can't sit in the umbrella stroller, it doesn't lean back far enough.

My jogging stroller did go back flat.  And I never would have spent the money on one...  didn't use it enough... got it from my sis.

For infants we just carried them ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> For infants we just carried them ALL THE TIME.


Y'all are nuts. I like personal space.


----------



## Alaskan

Ceciliasherd said:


> Y'all are nuts. I like personal space.


Had no choice...  he cried if he was put down.  So he was always held... truly 24/7!


----------



## Alaskan

The rest didn't have that issue... but the first one broke us.... so....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Had no choice...  he cried if he was put down.  So he was always held... truly 24/7!


I hope to the lord baby Romano isn't like that. I might cry every day


----------



## farmerjan

Once you become a parent, there is no such thing as personal space.  At least until they get to a much older age.  They do not understand it and they NEED to security of the parent.  Some are fine with being put down more, some are not.  Until they feel like they have some "control" of their own, you are theirs.... if you do not realize that you need to get mentally prepared for that.  The slings and backpacks are much more soothing and encourage a baby to feel like they have security.  Why do you think that the native americans used cradle boards... other's used all sort of slings of different types?  It made it possible for the mother to do her work and have the child close.  Back then, they also needed to have the child safe, and be able to use their hands with weapons and such if needed for protection.  

I remember thinking that there were days I would climb a wall from the demands of a baby... and my ex was no help when my son was small.  No patience.  You have to have the patience of a saint and draw from some deep wells of reserve when you are ready to blow your top, or cry til you think you can't cry anymore. 

I am not trying to be critical, but you really do need to understand that your life is not your own once you have a child.  You learn to find a balance, but in the beginning it is not going to be about you needing space... you are going to have to put that child first in everything you do.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> Once you become a parent, there is no such thing as personal space.  At least until they get to a much older age.  They do not understand it and they NEED to security of the parent.  Some are fine with being put down more, some are not.  Until they feel like they have some "control" of their own, you are theirs.... if you do not realize that you need to get mentally prepared for that.  The slings and backpacks are much more soothing and encourage a baby to feel like they have security.  Why do you think that the native americans used cradle boards... other's used all sort of slings of different types?  It made it possible for the mother to do her work and have the child close.  Back then, they also needed to have the child safe, and be able to use their hands with weapons and such if needed for protection.
> 
> I remember thinking that there were days I would climb a wall from the demands of a baby... and my ex was no help when my son was small.  No patience.  You have to have the patience of a saint and draw from some deep wells of reserve when you are ready to blow your top, or cry til you think you can't cry anymore.
> 
> I am not trying to be critical, but you really do need to understand that your life is not your own once you have a child.  You learn to find a balance, but in the beginning it is not going to be about you needing space... you are going to have to put that child first in everything you do.


Thank you. I am going to need a LOT of reminders throughout this pregnancy about the need to be patient.


----------



## Alaskan

I had so many parenting ideas....  and then we had a kid.



He was the happiest kid in the world... as long as he was, truly, held 24/7.  No idea why... just the way he was wired.  We got good at holding him while we ate, and peed, and slept. (Luckily we worked as a team)

Yep... he would sit on my lap while he played with blocks!  

But....  once he made it clear that we WOULD hold him at all times...  well, I did oodles of reading and research and jumped on the "attachment parenting" train.

And finally,  at 2, he would happily be babysat, and was no longer glued to us.

But he had to sleep with us until the next kid was old enough to sleep with him.

I think he slept truly by himself at 8???

Anyway....  those times are long past.

And in hindsight,  I am happy he broke us in and forced us to parent that way.  None of my kids went through any kind of rebellious stage.  I have a great relationship with all of them.  They are NOW super independent and capable kids and adults.  They are incredibly kind and considerate.

Eldest is about to be 23, youngest is 13.  The oldest three already have retirement accounts, and are doing great.  I am super proud of them all.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> None of my kids went through any kind of rebellious stage. I have a great relationship with all of them. They are NOW super independent and capable kids and adults. They are incredibly kind and considerate.


That’s sounds like exactly what I want. Attachment parenting. Hmm I will look into it. I definitely had a big rebellious stage I don’t want for baby


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> I don't think you can charge that much more!


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Luckily we worked as a team)


This is the key right here. It’s not always possible, but it is worth striving for. ❤️


----------



## CLSranch

What are some of those places you look up online to find places to stay. Not regular hotels, B&B's or campgrounds but the newer people renting a room or a loft out back. Besides craigslist. 
 This campground i'm at is double my house payment and doesn't even have sewer hookups. That'll make a hard 4 months.


----------



## CLSranch

And sorry I've been busy. I didn't catch up on the last 20 pages.


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Eldest is about to be 23,


My youngest just turned 23. Oldest (of 5) is 35. It’s hard to believe it’s been so long since they were babies.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I don't think you can charge that much more!


Hahaha I was thinking more like 3.00 instead of 2.50 🤣 nothing crazy 😜


----------



## Finnie

Ceciliasherd said:


> Hahaha I was thinking more like 3.00 instead of 2.50 🤣 nothing crazy 😜


Ha ha! You are going to need to hit the garage sales for a stroller!

Maybe you can find a deal like I got. A real nice Chico stroller that wasn’t priced, so I asked how much and the guy was like “I don’t know, my wife isn’t here. How about $10?” So of course I said OK. His wife was probably very mad at him when she got back!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Finnie said:


> Ha ha! You are going to need to hit the garage sales for a stroller!
> 
> Maybe you can find a deal like I got. A real nice Chico stroller that wasn’t priced, so I asked how much and the guy was like “I don’t know, my wife isn’t here. How about $10?” So of course I said OK. His wife was probably very mad at him when she got back!


For sure 🤣 I would be pissed!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Never thought about the ones you were selling to.... If it is USDA can you just buy fat?  Our USDA guy also has a shop and sells meat and stuff there.... they raise cattle for the shop, but once it goes in a USDA plant, anything should be able to be sold shouldn't it???? I don't know....


I don’t really get it. They sell meat there. They sell meat packs. Hamburger is $4 per pound, cheaper than anywhere else. They won’t keep the pigs feet for me, not allowed in the process room.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule Maybe you need to keep the biggest hog for you and family.....sell the smaller????


Already done and delivered! $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Had no choice...  he cried if he was put down.  So he was always held... truly 24/7!


My daughter was like that, but nobody else could hold her without her screaming bloody murder. Even her father couldn’t hold her until she was 4 months old. I taught the baby class at church because I couldn’t walk out of the room. As she moved up in age group, I moved up too. When she started kindergarten, sometimes the teacher had to get my son out of class to hug her and tell her that momma was coming back to get them. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Ceciliasherd said:


> That’s sounds like exactly what I want. Attachment parenting. Hmm I will look into it. I definitely had a big rebellious stage I don’t want for baby


The most important thing you can do is love your child unconditionally. Lots of hugs, lots of I love you’ots of positive reinforcement and discipline when and where needed.

My Mom didn’t like kids. She didn’t like her kids. She shipped my older sister to the Aunts in Louisiana the day after school was out and didn’t let her come home until the day before school started. Mom even told her it was so much nicer without her around. She made my sister do household chores because she worked. Mom tolerated my brother. All he ever wanted his whole life was a mom to bake cookies and give him lots of hugs. He died 7 years ago, he never got those hugs. By the time I came along, Mom was pretty much done. I was ignored. But I was Daddy’s girl, really didn’t know any better, thought all Moms were like that.

August 12, 1972, my momma told me that when I had kids, don’t bring them to her, she was not a babysitter. Bring them over to visit, leave and take them with me. I’ll never forget it. I knew I was on my own and didn’t have my son until 1982, my daughter in 1986. And you can bet your sweet you-know-what, I did visit and took them with me when I left.

If I did nothing else right, my kids always knew they were loved, no matter what and Momma had their back. Both are responsible productive members of society.

Love your child.


----------



## Bruce

But she turned out OK, right Bay?



farmerjan said:


> Once you become a parent, .....


X2



Ceciliasherd said:


> Hahaha I was thinking more like 3.00 instead of 2.50 🤣 nothing crazy 😜


Well then you are definitely charging too little. But $0.50/dozen more is a LOT of eggs to sell to get one of those expensive strollers. And, of course, you have to subtract the cost of the chicks, raising them, feeding the hens.

Over the years (since spring 2013) I've sold an amazing (to me) 9,900 eggs  gross sales at mostly $4/dozen ( I was charging my first customers at work $2.50 until they 'made' me take more) - $2,600. Net cost for everything excluding converting the barn stall to a coop - $3,300. Nope, not going to buy a stroller on those "profits"!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@Bruce we used to sell for 5$ a dozen  but then we started to dwindle in chickens that were laying, so we sold in half dozens at 2$… and then 2.50$ because of demand… now probably 3$


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Love your child.


I love them so much already. I know there is never a “safe” time during pregnancy but I think this little one is here to stay. All I need is a happy baby, I don’t even need a healthy one.


----------



## Bruce

$2.50/6? OK you aren't charging too little. My customers know the egg drought is coming, I've told them one has already started moulting. I don't light the coop in the winter, figuring they need to rest their egg factories, so I get no winter eggs other than from the pullets if I got some chicks in June. I got 6 this year so there should be eggs coming mid to late November then the flood of eggs starts back up late February.

On kids, yep, YOU change. Remember when people used to go out to dinner? When our first was born we ended up taking turns walking around with her while the other parent ate and conversed. Eat fast because parent 2 wants dinner too!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Eat fast because parent 2 wants dinner too!


And of course, breast feeding while you eat! 🤣


----------



## Simpleterrier

Remember both parents need to parent but if your husband is the bread winner let him sleep and rest to go to work. So many people abuse their husband when they have kids and the relationship never gets over it. Husbands can and should help.out but demanding it instead of asking isn't ok. Kids will change your life naturally but allowing them to control it isn't right. We have never had a kid sleep in our room let alone our bed. Kids are second priority to your spouse. All kids are different my daughter wouldnt let me hold her when she was mad it would only make it worse I tried for months. And there is time for u alone and u and your husband u have to make time. We have found time and ways over the years oldest is 9 daughter is 7 married 13 years.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Simpleterrier said:


> Remember both parents need to parent but if your husband is the bread winner let him sleep and rest to go to work. So many people abuse their husband when they have kids and the relationship never gets over it. Husbands can and should help.out but demanding it instead of asking isn't ok. Kids will change your life naturally but allowing them to control it isn't right. We have never had a kid sleep in our room let alone our bed. Kids are second priority to your spouse. All kids are different my daughter wouldnt let me hold her when she was mad it would only make it worse I tried for months. And there is time for u alone and u and your husband u have to make time. We have found time and ways over the years oldest is 9 daughter is 7 married 13 years.


Wife* but yes she is the sole bread winner of the home and I will definitely keep in mind respecting that, especially as she is a high school teacher. Those kids are brutal.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> What are some of those places you look up online to find places to stay. Not regular hotels, B&B's or campgrounds but the newer people renting a room or a loft out back. Besides craigslist.
> This campground i'm at is double my house payment and doesn't even have sewer hookups. That'll make a hard 4 months.


Airbnb

Why are you stuck in a campground?
I would think a state park would be least expensive. 



Finnie said:


> My youngest just turned 23. Oldest (of 5) is 35. It’s hard to believe it’s been so long since they were babies


YES!!  How does time keep marching on?

keeps amazing me.



Baymule said:


> The most important thing you can do is love your child unconditionally. Lots of hugs, lots of I love you’ots of positive reinforcement and discipline when and where needed.


True.

I tell my kids all of the time that they are my biggest joy 

I worked hard to always say the KID was good...  but was currently making a bad choice.  Like "I know you are a sweet boy, you must have hit me because you missed your nap"  and then yes, little toddler was stuck in bed.

Clearly it stuck, it was so cute, he was maybe 4, and was playing with a friend who did something mean.  Afterwards he came to me and said "she must have missed her nap".  

I also made sure to be extremely consistent.   No ALWAYS meant no, no wavering or taking it back, ever.  But I also had very few nos.  So, when I DID say no, it was clear that it had to be followed.


----------



## rachels.haven

Ceciliasherd said:


> I wish that would work for us in the future but I don't think you can put a newborn in that. Correct me if I'm wrong?


I use a front baby carrier when they were that young. They are calmer up close to you and you can cover more ground that way. Nice for the winter, acceptable for summer. I recommend the kind you can turn them around to face away when they are old enough if you go that route.


----------



## Alaskan

Talking of great kids....  I sent 2 of them over to fix the kitchen sink sprayer attachment at the neighbor.

They did it perfectly,  and fast too!

Kid 17 and 15... so yeah... pretty old now...  but the cool thing about attachment parenting is that we did EVERYTHING together.   So as 5 year olds they were handing me tools....  by 10 they could fix a faucet by themselves.

And I don't only give them easy things to do.  I think learning how to handle failure is huge.   How do we handle it when we fail or have no idea what to do next?  I give them the tools to figure out stuff...  but not always the directions on exactly how to do it.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Meeting our DD this afternoon to pick up our granddaughters.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I have a terrible head cold today so I gave myself the liberty of sleeping in until 6:30. I don’t think much will be accomplished today. Someone take a shot for me. Ugh.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I have a terrible head cold today so I gave myself the liberty of sleeping in until 6:30. I don’t think much will be accomplished today. Someone take a shot for me. Ugh.




Hope you feel better soon.

I am such a baby when it comes to being sick.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Me too @Alaskan, me too


----------



## Bruce

CLSranch said:


> This campground i'm at is double my house payment and doesn't even have sewer hookups.


Sounds like it must be a private campground. Time to find something decent with a good price!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We have granddaughters plus a friend. Friends mon brought her last night when we got home. 13 year old and friend will be picked up this morning by other friends and parents to go to a water park.
Tomorrow we’ll make a birthday cake and have a party for the now 5 year old.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Made cinnamon rolls. They and the coffee are gone


----------



## Simpleterrier

Moved steers from hill pasture to a pasture that I've had fenced off all year. Moved a waygu cross from barn and broke to electric on hill pasture


----------



## Simpleterrier

And it's not 930 yet


----------



## Baymule

10:00 13 year old and friend aren’t going to water park, other kid is sick, so they are still sleeping. Papaw and 2 little girls are drawing pictures. Breakfast is over, I’ll clean up, change clothes on little girls and we’ll go outside to feed animals.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Woke up this morning to a barn cat on my lap (sammy) and a chicken screaming bloody murder. Turns out another hen just took hwr nesting box. Scared the bejewzus out of me. DW did chores this morning for me and she is now grading papers so I have no idea what to do today! Maybe snuggle this cat lol.


----------



## Bruce

Mow the lawn? Split some wood? 



Simpleterrier said:


> Made cinnamon rolls. They and the coffee are gone


I guess you chose not to share with us


----------



## Mini Horses

Nope!  Didn't share with me either!!!  I'd sure have eaten a cinnamon roll.   🤔 

Instead I had a ham sandwich on a nice wheat roll.   Ate it on way to work and had my coffee, too.  Those long, early morning rides can seem better with food along.  👍  Especially on the desolate back roads.  But job went extremely well, fast and back home by one.  

Thinking I'll do a little tractor work because temps are good. Soft breeze and lower humidity.  Sound like a good day for it!  Of course. I'll think about that cinn roll I missed!!!  😁


----------



## messybun

I had someone come and help me retighten the entire fence. Between yesterday and today. Hooray, I’m so glad it’s done. Now I want to make cinnamon rolls!


----------



## Alaskan

Who has rabbits?

And can answer these questions?





__





						Planning rabbit colony, your opinions?
					

Hello! I have a holland lop rabbitry. My 10 rabbits are currently living in wire bottomed cages. Three of the rabbits are split between two outdoor hutches, six of them are in stackers in the shed, and one is in a dog crate in the shed. I am planning my fall litters and realized a long time ago...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Simpleterrier

If you all drive fast u might be in time for one this morning gonna finish eating them for breakfast. And the bacon was really good with them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Doubt any of us will make it!     

But, speaking of bacon. -- $8-10 a pound in stores!  Those 3 slabs in my freezer are golden!!!!!!  Things are getting crazy, as we have all predicted.  I've stocked my cabinets and finishing the freezer soon.  Take any sale you see as an opportunity.   This wasn't a good yr to have garden failures but, glad I'm still stocked from last year for most things.  If I had three hungry teens at home, I'd be concerned.  😁

It's a nice 71 out there this morning.  👍  Hope I get something done, won't be much.


----------



## messybun

High of 83 and a low of 60. Hello fall weather! Baking tonight; maybe. The farmer is harvesting the corn so we have mice. Last night I noticed 12 boxes of broth or shelf stable milk chewed through. Yuck! Going to have to clean it up this morning. Glad we have a kitten now, but I sure do hope she starts mousing really soon! Depending on if I can get everything scrubbed well enough will determine if I bake. I sure do hate mice. But it’s nice having corn fields so close; makes it feel like the world will be okay.


----------



## farmerjan

I have gotten 2 mice in the last 2 days in the traps after not having caught any for weeks..... and no harvesting fields nearby either.  One of the cupboards that I moved here , had had mice get into it and what a mess... having to clean it all out and am going to put a new coat of minwax stain on the middle shelf that is permanently fixed in it when built for stability... as there must have been flour/meal worms that actually "ate" into the finish on the wood....I took and scrubbed it all out with water and detergent and dried it all , just like I scrub down the moveable shelves before I put them back in.  But want to redo this one shelf just to seal it back up.
 I have been doing some more stocking up too... have stuff piled everywhere while I wait to get the stove flex hose installed and things put back into some sort of order so I can start getting the kitchen organized a bit better.  Will go to my favorite "discount" store on Tuesday and see what canned goods they have.... my freezers are packed.  Just brought home the jersey steer I had worked up.  I can eat for a looong time....
Thankfully, I had some bacon put back in the freezer, then picked up several packages when it was at a reasonable price of like 2.49 a lb..... even the store brand ones aren't too bad for some things....Keep trying to pick up some seafood when I can find a few sales as I like the variety....but for now my concentration is on some canned stuff... and paper products.  I try to always get a pkg of toilet paper every time I shop.... and often some "kleenex"  tissues for nose blowing... some paper towels but I mostly use cloth dish towels.  Oh, and clothes detergent and softener, and some dish detergent.  

I also got an order of Tattler canning lids delivered and have some metal ones also ordered.  Buying in bulk is a little cheaper.  Also ordered some of the old fashioned rubber rings for my old bail top lid jars.... Next year I plan to can as much as I can possibly do..... getting the stuff now will help with not being able to find it when the crunch is on next year.  Going to get some pectin for jellies/jams... although I like to have the fruit butters to spread.... and less sugar. And I should have my stove and everything else all ready to jump right into canning and preserving next year too... even have my new knees to be able to stand on!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Good evening everyone. 
We're still surviving, DH ended up in the hospital for a few days but is home again and doing better.  This covid is nasty stuff and I really wish drs would start treatment long before people end up in the ER/hospital... but they say it's procedure.... and nothing to be done... then you're in the hospital and they start steroids and some people even get a "cocktail" infusion.... and you suddenly start to improve.  DH was past day 10 so didn't get the infusion but the steriods and oxygen for a few days did help. So so so very sad how political it is. 
Anyways kids have really stepped up doing animal chores. I am slowly helping again. We pulled a full hay wagon home from the farm (I REALLY WISH WE WERE MOVED!) and friends unloaded and stacked it in the shed for us. Actually my farrier, her hubby and my feed lady... great friends to have.  Another friend's daughters helped DS with rabbit cages. Yeah I did it last week but this week took it's toll and I am working on getting my strength back again.   And kids have been getting school done also, having a separate school room has been very nice especially so DH can sit and watch tv while he rests.  Been making him "real" breakfasts... eggs bacon, whatever he wants. Spoiled husband he is. But so thankful for him to be home. Anyways it's nice to catch up.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Good evening everyone.
> We're still surviving, DH ended up in the hospital for a few days but is home again and doing better.  This covid is nasty stuff and I really wish drs would start treatment long before people end up in the ER/hospital... but they say it's procedure.... and nothing to be done... then you're in the hospital and they start steroids and some people even get a "cocktail" infusion.... and you suddenly start to improve.  DH was past day 10 so didn't get the infusion but the steriods and oxygen for a few days did help. So so so very sad how political it is.
> Anyways kids have really stepped up doing animal chores. I am slowly helping again. We pulled a full hay wagon home from the farm (I REALLY WISH WE WERE MOVED!) and friends unloaded and stacked it in the shed for us. Actually my farrier, her hubby and my feed lady... great friends to have.  Another friend's daughters helped DS with rabbit cages. Yeah I did it last week but this week took it's toll and I am working on getting my strength back again.   And kids have been getting school done also, having a separate school room has been very nice especially so DH can sit and watch tv while he rests.  Been making him "real" breakfasts... eggs bacon, whatever he wants. Spoiled husband he is. But so thankful for him to be home. Anyways it's nice to catch up.


Wow, scary. 



Glad things are improving.


----------



## farmerjan

promiseacres said:


> Good evening everyone.
> We're still surviving, DH ended up in the hospital for a few days but is home again and doing better.  This covid is nasty stuff and I really wish drs would start treatment long before people end up in the ER/hospital... but they say it's procedure.... and nothing to be done... then you're in the hospital and they start steroids and some people even get a "cocktail" infusion.... and you suddenly start to improve.  DH was past day 10 so didn't get the infusion but the steriods and oxygen for a few days did help. So so so very sad how political it is.
> Anyways kids have really stepped up doing animal chores. I am slowly helping again. We pulled a full hay wagon home from the farm (I REALLY WISH WE WERE MOVED!) and friends unloaded and stacked it in the shed for us. Actually my farrier, her hubby and my feed lady... great friends to have.  Another friend's daughters helped DS with rabbit cages. Yeah I did it last week but this week took it's toll and I am working on getting my strength back again.   And kids have been getting school done also, having a separate school room has been very nice especially so DH can sit and watch tv while he rests.  Been making him "real" breakfasts... eggs bacon, whatever he wants. Spoiled husband he is. But so thankful for him to be home. Anyways it's nice to catch up.


See, that is why some of us are so dam@#d p.o, ed...  because there are treatments and doctors will not "go against procedure" and take care of their patients first.  Read the article that @Mike CHS  posted on his thread about the many, many studies that have been done and the benefits of using ivermectin.... and yes, there is a people form in pills.... People are getting better in a few days because it STOPS the virus.....there is alot that can be done and they won't do it.   I know people who have had "other treatments"... as do several others on here....

I am really glad for all of you that he did improve some and hope that he continues to improve, there at home.  

I know how good it is to be in "one place" after finally getting everything moved to my "new" house... except the fish tanks and that will be as soon  as the yellow jackets quit the building they are in.  It is definitely a pain to have to go back and forth.... and not fun when you are sick on top of it.  Continued prayers for both you and your DH to feel better.


----------



## messybun

I ended up cleaning for most of yesterday. Then I went over and checked my neighbors dogs. She has one who should be expecting, so I felt her stomach (I’ve been pretty accurate on preggo dogs before) and didn’t feel anything. She might just be gaining weight. That being said I stood up for a moment and didn’t realize the male had slipped in while I wasn’t paying attention and smh wouldn’t you know it I didn’t feel any babies. 
I also ended up baking a pumpkin cake, brownies, pb cookies, and lemon cake. Plus, chicken soup because I accidentally spread a cold to my family. 
Tonight, after dinner, I think I need to put cinder blocks in the bottom of the goat shelter; but I might save that for tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres glad things are improving for you and you families health.  Tough to be sick!  And on a farm, some things must be done. No matter what.

Today started work at 8 and home by 2.  Short day.  No complaints.  Sat for an HR then told self we had to mow the yard!  Can't say I wanted to but, needed to and did most.  Tomorrow I'll catch some quirky spots with the walk behind and weed eat.  Need to switch out backhoe and bushhog on tractor....few field areas to hit. 

Yesterday I Used tractor and moved some dirt to fill a couple holes that were annoying me in the yard.  And some driveway work on road to back of farm....more dirt and also gravel there.  Possible light rain Wed night. Then I can top off as needed once it settles and dries, packs in.  Don't need road issues in winter.

Otherwise -- same old stuff.     🙂


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Good evening everyone.
> We're still surviving, DH ended up in the hospital for a few days but is home again and doing better.  This covid is nasty stuff and I really wish drs would start treatment long before people end up in the ER/hospital... but they say it's procedure.... and nothing to be done... then you're in the hospital and they start steroids and some people even get a "cocktail" infusion.... and you suddenly start to improve.  DH was past day 10 so didn't get the infusion but the steriods and oxygen for a few days did help. So so so very sad how political it is.
> Anyways kids have really stepped up doing animal chores. I am slowly helping again. We pulled a full hay wagon home from the farm (I REALLY WISH WE WERE MOVED!) and friends unloaded and stacked it in the shed for us. Actually my farrier, her hubby and my feed lady... great friends to have.  Another friend's daughters helped DS with rabbit cages. Yeah I did it last week but this week took it's toll and I am working on getting my strength back again.   And kids have been getting school done also, having a separate school room has been very nice especially so DH can sit and watch tv while he rests.  Been making him "real" breakfasts... eggs bacon, whatever he wants. Spoiled husband he is. But so thankful for him to be home. Anyways it's nice to catch up.


God bless good neighbors. What wonderful people to step in and help. I'm glad your husband is home from the hospital. Covid is bad, only stupid people think its not real. The treatment procedure is.......... well I guess I'd better shut up before I say something unpopular. 

I'm praying for you and husband's complete recovery.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @promiseacres glad things are improving for you and you families health.  Tough to be sick!  And on a farm, some things must be done. No matter what.
> 
> Today started work at 8 and home by 2.  Short day.  No complaints.  Sat for an HR then told self we had to mow the yard!  Can't say I wanted to but, needed to and did most.  Tomorrow I'll catch some quirky spots with the walk behind and weed eat.  Need to switch out backhoe and bushhog on tractor....few field areas to hit.
> 
> Yesterday I Used tractor and moved some dirt to fill a couple holes that were annoying me in the yard.  And some driveway work on road to back of farm....more dirt and also gravel there.  Possible light rain Wed night. Then I can top off as needed once it settles and dries, packs in.  Don't need road issues in winter.
> 
> Otherwise -- same old stuff.     🙂




Winter?  Do you get winter?

Oh wait.... you do see snow,  right?


----------



## Baymule

Saturday the 14 year old granddaughter was going to make a birthday cake for the now 5 year granddaughter. Only problem was, she poured a whole cake mix in a pan made for 1/2 of a cake mix. Then she did the same with the other cake pan. I was outside, she called me to the kitchen....... The pans overflowed, spilling out on the bottom of the oven. It looked like somebody drank a couple of gallons of cake mix, then projectile vomited into the oven. It was getting black and crispy in places and starting to smoke. Well! The FIRST thing we do is TURN OFF THE OVEN! The SECOND thing we do is start laughing and the THIRD thing we do is go to town for more cake mix while the oven cools down. 

The oven got scraped up and wiped enough to prevent fire while the second attempt was baked. Then she made a nasty mess with frosting and cake sprinkles. How DID that get in the floor?? The cake turned out edible, Papaw declared it delicious and the 5 year old had a birthday party with cake and presents. Mission accomplished.


----------



## farmerjan

Gotta learn sometime....who better than with her grandma, to turn a disaster into a ...hey we'll go get some more and start over....


----------



## Alaskan

And that is how you make a memory!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It is 61F degrees outside this morning!!!  But it will soar to 94F degrees. BJ is sick with a chest cold. Low fever, coughing up crud and feels bad.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope BJ feels better soon.  Good old Vicks....and sweat it out?

@Margali , good start to getting a house up!!  It'll sure be welcome. Right?



Alaskan said:


> Winter? Do you get winter?


Of course we do but, it's more like your Fall.    😁  We even get some snow sometimes.  Mostly I see it in pictures!  But cold is always a concern...mainly mid Jan to first of Mar.   Yeah, I have it tough!     Because our area isn't prepared to deal with what we rarely experience.  Snow like YOU get...unheard of here.  👍😁

Today started at 67 and expecting upper 70s with rain late day,  repeating tomorrow.  Wet again. 🤔  Nothing huge, maybe an inch??   Inconvenient, that's all.  Heading out to work after another cuppa....looking forward to 4 days at home after .  Goat auction this Sat -- social event?? 😁


----------



## farmerjan

63 here this morning. sunny but supposed to cloud up and we are on the edge for the possible showers this afternoon.  Looks like it is coming more from the south and staying to the east.... but it would be fine if we get some.   Got to take my truck down and see why I have no brake lights and no right signal... got tail lights and left signal... Asked DS last evening when we got back from testing to just look and see if I had tail lights and then tried the brakes and all.... he has something he said he had to do this evening, tomorrow evening there is a program about pinkeye/flies etc....right here at the extension center..... that he and I and maybe GF,  are going to....So I am off to go down to the co-op and then home to pack all the samples.


----------



## Baymule

I’m getting a tickle in my throat that tells me I’m getting what BJ has. I made chicken tacos for supper and a pot of chicken and rice soup to put in the refrigerator. We can eat on that while I take the luxury of being sick and still doing chores. At least supper won’t be one of them.


----------



## Alaskan

My dad's mom always said that spicy Mexican food cured every cold.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's the peppers!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> My dad's mom always said that spicy Mexican food cured every cold.





Mini Horses said:


> It's the peppers!


Peppers have vitamin C


----------



## messybun

I got over a cold about a week ago, but now my entire family has it. Sickness is one instance that sharing is not caring! Hopefully all y’all get over the crud soon!


----------



## Alaskan

messybun said:


> I got over a cold about a week ago, but now my entire family has it. Sickness is one instance that sharing is not caring! Hopefully all y’all get over the crud soon!




The only time that is said in my family... is with illness!

Always funny.

"Sharing is caring "


----------



## Mini Horses

Home for 4 days!  Nice.   Coffee pot is full. Help yourself...teabags there if you'd rather that.  It's an overcast morning, 74 out and a front passing, so maybe scattered showers.  They say it's a cold front and temps will remain stable with some drier air late day.  I'm good with all of that!  

Not a lot on my list today...look over goats and decide who needs to be separated for sale on Saturday.   Decide where and how to manage to cut them from the others.  Then I need to decide where to rehouse the half grown pullets....which coop.  Yep, this is looking like a walk around day.  Grass may dry enough to do more cutting by late day.  Plenty of things to select from to keep me busy the whole weekend.   I'll have to pass the rolls of fence, waiting to go up, as I get the trailer out to ready for transport.  guilt!

Hope everyone has a great day!!   I will....


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy here and we had some rain last night and still a bit more to come.  But the radar shows that @Mini Horses might be getting more than some passing showers... Don't know what we got but it was more than they said,  as we were supposed to get passing showers and I heard the thunder and went out and shut the truck windows and got a good hard shower and got wet, then it rained more.  Heard it a couple times... Maybe it just was short quick ones...
64 and comfortable.  Got up late, didn't sleep all that good.... have some stuff on the back of the truck to take to dumpster.... going to stay here and do some stuff after I eat a bit.


----------



## Alaskan

We spent all of our money and bought a bobcat with attachments. 

 

Used of course, and old, but still spendy.

Remember,  our plow truck died....

Just wow...  talk about a learning curve! It will take me a bit to learn how to use it.  Kid 3, the all things mechanical boy, hopped right up and worked on the driveway with it.  He was able to smooth out all the bumps and dips.


----------



## Mini Horses

You have time to mess with it and learn!  Maybe Kid 3 will give you a lesson or two.  😁

Our "off and on" showers dumped 2 1/4 inches, in spurts.  Could have been worse, as 30 miles north they got almost double that!   Yep. Boots for evening chores.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> You have time to mess with it and learn!  Maybe Kid 3 will give you a lesson or two.  😁
> 
> Our "off and on" showers dumped 2


I will need it!

It has feet controls and hand controls...  I might have to learn to be coordinated.


----------



## farmerjan

We have a bobcat on the farm and DS is VERY GOOD running it.  I have never been in it because of the knees and not in the list to do right now.  Next year I hope... and the 4 wheeler too when I can get on and off easier...

I am sorry you got dumped on @Mini Horses.  The radar here was showing you would get some real storms.... we got all of .1... yep one tenth... between last night and this morning... Sun came out by noon and it was nice... cooled off this eve...


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on.  
Sent DH back to work this morning. He's doing great... (last day of steriod! ) praying he does ok off of it!!! And he's got permission to only work 1/2 a day if he feels bad.  Getting back to doing a few things myself....not easy depending  A LOT on my DS (who turns 13 next week! )


----------



## Mini Horses

Another day of 70s.  Rains gone, cooler, drier air...supposed to be this and mid 80s all week!   I'm loving that forcast.   😁   Didn't get to much yesterday with rains.  Today I'll separate goats heading to sale tomorrow, into their own paddock.  Willhook trailer late day and leave it and truck set at loading area for morning jump in.

Slept late -- for me -- 7 am!  Actually slept well last night.   So I'm feeling pretty good and enjoying my coffee.  Heading out in a while for a day of farm work.

Found two Boer bucks that I'm looking at this weekend.  One is a cross with?...prob Kiko from what I see in pics.   Yeah, my meat goat herd addition still working and the buck is important.  I can see results early 2022 by crossing him with does I have now, dairy girls but, large ones.  That helps show how strong his genetics are for the bulk carcass input since the meat breed girls add their own size, this way I see what he adds.  It can only improve or he'll be short term.  A commercial herd is about good production, ease of care, profit from sale of kids.   My dairy girls give me more personal interaction with milking.    

I have a plan.  🙃   Buying can be fun.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> We spent all of our money and bought a bobcat with attachments.


You can do it Al!!! Easy snow pushing and relocating this winter for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Sun up... COOL 53 this morning.... going to haul a group of steers to the sale today, for a friend that we rent part of his place.  Was going to do it around 8-9 but things change and DS can't get off work to come help load until about noon... Just have to get there before 2,  to unload...
Going in to do some stuff in the kitchen.. and will hang a load of clothes before I leave, after the grass is dry.  Time to eat some breakfast (?) since I thought I would be gone and on my way back by now....


----------



## Baymule

I’m up and moving. Got dressed and went outside. I’m feeling better but still not there. Neigjbor Robert came over the past couple days to feed for me. I’ve been down. BJ is still down but is feeling better.

@promiseacres im so glad y’all are better. Take things easy and don’t overdo yourself.

@Mini Horses we will want pictures of your new bucks!

it’s 53 this morning, I did fork some hay to the sheep while Robert was here. He called me from the barn to tell me Miranda had twins, boy and girl.

@Alaskan you will enjoy that bobcat. Those are so much fun. Maybe not in your application, in the cold and snow. LOL


----------



## Finnie

Yay for Miranda!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on.
> Sent DH back to work this morning. He's doing great... (last day of steriod! ) praying he does ok off of it!!! And he's got permission to only work 1/2 a day if he feels bad.  Getting back to doing a few things myself....not easy depending  A LOT on my DS (who turns 13 next week! )


Glad to hear hubby is better. 

And it is good for your eldest.  12/13 is a fine age to learn to do most things.

You wouldn't believe then number of kids that have no idea how to take care of themselves.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You can do it Al!!! Easy snow pushing and relocating this winter for you.


I sure hope so!



Baymule said:


> @Alaskan you will enjoy that bobcat. Those are so much fun. Maybe not in your application, in the cold and snow. LOL


Well...  it has an enclosed cab, and a working heater....  I checked.  

It comes with a bucket that we can use to scoop snow... and it comes with a huge snowblower. 

Kid 3 is going to see if he can rig up one of our old plows too, that will help.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow, Alaskan, that looks to be in great shape!

WHEN I buy a buck, pics will come  😁   won't buy until I feel It's what I want...no rush, always looking!   This is an investment with a purpose.  I have requirements, BTDT.

Moving trailer in a few, to be load ready tomorrow.  Weather lovely!


----------



## farmerjan

NICE looking machine @Alaskan !!!!  The snowblower will be a wonderful addition to the snow removal brigade... Ours has a front door/glass but DS took it off so he can get in and out easier... and we have alot less cold and spend alot less time out in the "weather"  but it can be closed in.  Not sure of the heater.... but you will definitely get some use out of yours.... Good for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey @Mini Horses ... have a great day tomorrow, hope that you sell lots of goats and they bring astronomical prices to put towards the future Boer sires..... We are going to have really wonderful weather... hope yours is too... 

And already looking towards next Saturday's weather...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Ours has a front door/glass but DS took it off so he can get in and out easier..


Shudder....  snow blowing in my face


----------



## Mini Horses

AND.... look at the cute orange light on top...so you can be FOUND!!      Does it blink?    Really, that machine will do wonders your you.  They are really powerhouses.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> AND.... look at the cute orange light on top...so you can be FOUND!!      Does it blink?    Really, that machine will do wonders your you.  They are really powerhouses.


I actually don't even know!  

Clearly I haven't played with it yet.

I was so excited looking DOWN at the driveway when the kid was using it...  I didn't even look at the top.


----------



## Baymule

I’m up, drinking coffee. I’ll get dressed in awhile and go do chores. I didn’t have fever and chills last night, neither did BJ. I think we are on the mend. All the Kleenex I bought have lotion in them. Well guess what? I react to them, my chemical issues. BJ can’t smell them, but I can and the house reeks of their stench. My face tingles if I use one, so keeping a roll of toilet paper handy to blow my nose on.  When I get over this mess, I’m gonna buy PLAIN Kleenex.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Dang @Alaskan you’re turning into my dad! Nice bobcat though buddy


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I’m up, drinking coffee. I’ll get dressed in awhile and go do chores. I didn’t have fever and chills last night, neither did BJ. I think we are on the mend. All the Kleenex I bought have lotion in them. Well guess what? I react to them, my chemical issues. BJ can’t smell them, but I can and the house reeks of their stench. My face tingles if I use one, so keeping a roll of toilet paper handy to blow my nose on.  When I get over this mess, I’m gonna buy PLAIN Kleenex.


Sorry about the Kleenex thing... I always buy the plain ones... and then get 1 box of the lotion ones for if I get a real sore nose from blowing... but some of them bother me too.  Not the smell so much, but just the feel on the tissues.  But if the nose is really raw and red, it does help when blowing to not feel like sandpaper.   

I picked up some more Dove soap on sale, like to keep a good stash.  Mostly I always get the shea butter one and sometimes the winter care... but they had a real deal on some that was "peonies"... so thought I would try it.  WOW talk about smell.... It is sitting in the soap dish because I did not like the smell when using it and it is still adding "fragrance" to the bathroom....  I really like the shea butter one.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> Airbnb
> 
> Why are you stuck in a campground?
> I would think a state park would be least expensive.


Thanks to you and Bruce for the response.
 I stay at campgrounds because they're cheaper than a hotel. Also state parks are usually more expensive than a lot of campgrounds, with limited stay (2 week max often) and most here do not have septic hook ups.
  I switched to a city park but will look up the air bnb.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, how can I find the "new member questionaire" that asks all those questions when you sign up to be a new member...???? I am just not smart enough to figure out where it is.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> but they had a real deal on some that was "peonies"... so thought I would try it. WOW talk about smell.... It is sitting in the soap dish because I did not like the smell when using it and it is still adding "fragrance" to the bathroom


Yeah, we avoid all commercial "fragrance" soaps for that very reason. Don't need those migraines. I've been buying unscented goat milk soap from one of the vendors at the Farmers' Market. I think most of her "smelly" soaps are essential oil though I've not purchased any of those.


----------



## Mini Horses

I use goat milk soap because I make it.      If I add fragrance, it's essential oils.  But since I haven't been doing markets for a while, just plain now.  Sometimes the Shea butter has a slight smell.

Everyone loaded so nicely for the trip this am....3 minutes and that included closing the doors.🤗  Got there earlier than wanted and it meant I had to hang loose for a couple hrs.   Not real fun as this was not a big week.  Way fewer people and animals.  I'd say 20% less on prices, close to 50% on chickens and buns.   Like $3 for a nice rabbit!!   At any rate, I did about 10% less than I had projected.  My kiddings were 2 months later than usual this year, which meant smaller kids and obviously less per head.   But I'm ok with it!   I have 10 less to feed.  It's a good trade off.   Tomorrow I go look at meat bucks and see if any are what I'm looking for.   Breeding season starts soon no matter what because I do have a big Nubian buck.

There were two beeeautiful does there today....brown Nubians just covered in dapples.  Two yr old twins.  But wild as a buck deer!!  One tried to jump over one of the ring handlers, then looked at the 8' ring surround as a challenge, ran the ring several times.  Not enough pretty there for me!!!!  Such a shame!

Still a fun day.  Now I'm home to relax.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry that prices weren't the best, but if decent enough, and 10 less to feed, then still a positive.  And nope, nut cases, wild as a deer types, are not worth having... Amazing that they loaded so well... If you had been in a rush, they never would have cooperated....  
Sometimes I get rashes from homemade soap. I think it has to be the lye;  I cannot imagine I am actually allergic to the goat milk part.... don't make my own.... a friend makes some and I have never liked the feel of her soap.  My skin always feels dry.   Am trying some homemade goat milk soap I just got... we will see how it works.  

Going up to fill the feed buckets to have for in the morning to see if I can get enough of the calves in....


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Not enough pretty there for me!!!! Such a shame!


But with your goat whispering skills, you could have tamed them


----------



## Mini Horses

No whispering when a 200# goat is jumping a 6' shoulder!      Very athletic...  I would say never touched...well fed tho.  Excellent pastures?   Never seen an animal so wary of a human, except wild.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Thanks to you and Bruce for the response.
> I stay at campgrounds because they're cheaper than a hotel. Also state parks are usually more expensive than a lot of campgrounds, with limited stay (2 week max often) and most here do not have septic hook ups.
> I switched to a city park but will look up the air bnb.


Huh... of course, i have never done rv camping...  and it was a jillion years back that I stayed at state parks,  and only Texas state parks.

I did that for a couple weeks or a month.   But I could buy a card that was good for the entire time period I wanted (maybe it was a month).  And yes, I think it was only 1 week at each place..

but those Texas parks had HOT showers!
nice clean bathrooms.  I was car camping and was happy to stay a few nights at one,, then move to the next..  Way back then it was maybe $5 a night.

what year though? Uh.... 1989 I think.  




Mini Horses said:


> But I'm ok with it! I have 10 less to feed. It's a good trade off.



And less work too!  Also less poop,  and less pressure on your pastures.  Definitely a win. 



Mini Horses said:


> There were two beeeautiful does there today....brown Nubians just covered in dapples. Two yr old twins. But wild as a buck deer!! One tried to jump over one of the ring handlers, then looked at the 8' ring surround as a challenge,



Ew.  Those wouldn't have stayed fenced. 




farmerjan said:


> If you had been in a rush, they never would have cooperated....



So true!


----------



## farmerjan

Since @Mini Horses has been getting most of my "allotment" of rain, I don't think her pastures would have been a problem with those extra goats on them..... But yeah, off the grain bill is nice... and this will extend her grazing/browsing even longer....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Since @Mini Horses has been getting most of my "allotment" of rain, I don't think her pastures would have been a problem with those extra goats on them..... But yeah, off the grain bill is nice... and this will extend her grazing/browsing even longer....


That is right!  She was saying she had more pasture than animals at the moment!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Sorry about the Kleenex thing... I always buy the plain ones... and then get 1 box of the lotion ones for if I get a real sore nose from blowing... but some of them bother me too.  Not the smell so much, but just the feel on the tissues.  But if the nose is really raw and red, it does help when blowing to not feel like sandpaper.
> 
> I picked up some more Dove soap on sale, like to keep a good stash.  Mostly I always get the shea butter one and sometimes the winter care... but they had a real deal on some that was "peonies"... so thought I would try it.  WOW talk about smell.... It is sitting in the soap dish because I did not like the smell when using it and it is still adding "fragrance" to the bathroom....  I really like the shea butter one.


I can only use Dove original and Ivory soap.


----------



## Baymule

Good to get the 10 pff the feed bill @Mini Horses even if the prices were down. That’s too bad on the two does. Pretty doesn’t make up for being crazy wild.

Moving slow this morning, coffee is ready, going for second cup. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

If rains are normal and cold doesn't come soon, I'll have some pasture into Dec...to off set some hay amounts fed.  They start getting it even with some pasture as the weather can stress the grass and cause tummy upsets, so some is fed but rationed to late day.  Then they progress to a more 24/7 situation....a balancing act.

Went to look at a buck this morning. Built right but, too small and done growing.  Picture better than hands on.  Pass.   Waiting on video for one that may be a buy, looks good, pedigree good,  then I'll decide if worth the 4 hr drive for in person.  Third one, they need to answer phone so I can set a time to go there, more local. Not my first rodeo with these type, so I won't dance around with a "maybe".

Otherwise farm is usual stuff.   Need to pop backhoe off and get bushhog on for tractor work.  Grass is almost dry enough to cut some while I'm home.  Mon thru Wed are tied up with work assignments!  If I get some places today, might be fencing some more at end of week. it's a goal, anyway.


----------



## Mini Horses

@CLSranch   is there a Walmart near where you are working?  They will allow overnighters.  Now  you can't set up  for cooking on grill and table/ chairs, etc but...park and sleep for free.   Many truck stops have a dump site....fee?   Many campsites will allow dump use for a small fee.   Just came to mind.😎


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> but those Texas parks had HOT showers!


Well yeah! With the pipes 6" below grade, 105°F temps and the sun beating down 

When I was a teen we did a family camping trip up CA, through OR, WA, ID, MT, WY, UT, NV, AZ. Stayed one night in Vegas. "Lovely" area, parked on an asphalt parking lot. Yeah the hot water was hot, so was the cold.


----------



## Baymule

We are better, but feel like a truck hit us and backed up to see what it hit. Still haven’t made it outside yet, I’ll get there. No fever in several days. I’ve got coffee but I doubt if anybody wants it. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We are better, but feel like a truck hit us and backed up to see what it hit. Still haven’t made it outside yet, I’ll get there. No fever in several days. I’ve got coffee but I doubt if anybody wants it. LOL


Well, any improvement is good.

Nice that you are on the mend.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Well yeah! With the pipes 6" below grade, 105°F temps and the sun beating down
> 
> When I was a teen we did a family camping trip up CA, through OR, WA, ID, MT, WY, UT, NV, AZ. Stayed one night in Vegas. "Lovely" area, parked on an asphalt parking lot. Yeah the hot water was hot, so was the cold.


The first house I owned,down in Texas...

We lived in town, and were on town water.  In the summer time the cold water was hot.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
Got the hay put up. 77 weedy bales in the shed, 74 bales to our hay help. Though not very happy with DH... The boys did all the baling just the 2 of them on Saturday. Then Sunday the 74... of course by the time DH got it all raked (took like 4 hours) the help couldn't make it.  
We'll be off on a camping trip this weekend. Taking a canoe as it's on a lake (idle only!!! my favorite) and doing some fishing and RESTING. 
I am feeling a bit better didn't feel the need to nap yesterday even though kids and I cleaned the rabbit shed/cages. (it was a disaster!) 
Sent 5 bunnies off with a friend and she brought us 2 young NZ does!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay i know i am a busy mom and pregnant and ect. But i been think about this on and off for a few years now. So hear me out but please feel free to speak your mind (i like blunt people). So on with the thoughts. I was thinking in order to help us get money built up faster to move looking at making quilts to sale say baby/toddler size and twin sized i can probably do a queen and or king but those take longer and would certianlly i would charge much more. The other thing is i can do a baby/toddler size depending on the complication in a few days like three days depending on how much i can work on it if i have a entire day it would  be done in a day but with four kids i add extra days. A twin would take me about two-three weeks just because of the amount of cutting and organizing that goes with it. I am gonna show yall some i did already and yall tell me if i was to be saling it what would be willing to pay for it and if its something that would sale or not.
 this one a twin
 twin baby/toddlerbaby/toddler


----------



## Bruce

How is your sister's house Bay? Did she have to move upstairs?


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, hope y'all are better!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 I think that the idea of quilts would be good.  The Mennonites here do a huge quilt sale that is a fund raiser for some of the relief fund projects they do.  I don't know what they would be worth in your area... maybe online sales??? Or at craft type sales say at fall festivals or something?  I have several my grandmother made for me years ago and some things she knitted and one I crocheted as a kid when my mom taught me.... I cherish them.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay i know i am a busy mom and pregnant and ect. But i been think about this on and off for a few years now. So hear me out but please feel free to speak your mind (i like blunt people). So on with the thoughts. I was thinking in order to help us get money built up faster to move looking at making quilts to sale say baby/toddler size and twin sized i can probably do a queen and or king but those take longer and would certianlly i would charge much more. The other thing is i can do a baby/toddler size depending on the complication in a few days like three days depending on how much i can work on it if i have a entire day it would  be done in a day but with four kids i add extra days. A twin would take me about two-three weeks just because of the amount of cutting and organizing that goes with it. I am gonna show yall some i did already and yall tell me if i was to be saling it what would be willing to pay for it and if its something that would sale or not.View attachment 87604View attachment 87605 this one a twin
> View attachment 87609View attachment 87608 twin View attachment 87607View attachment 87611baby/toddlerView attachment 87610View attachment 87606baby/toddler


Those are gorgeous and I believe you could make a tidy profit selling them!


----------



## Mini Horses

Winter is coming -- quilts bring back old memories!  I have one that my grandmother  hand stitched, a wedding gift to mom and dad, so 75+ yrs ago.  It's special for many reasons.  Back then, most all were made by hand sewing.

Today is a little overcast from storm off the coast, not bad.  Little humid but decent temps, prob low 80 late day.   Will work a few small jobs at several stores today....short! day....do errands, get feed.  You know the drill!     I've had 3 long days this week and appreciate that I scheduled a break.   Thinking there's a slight possibility of getting a new stretch of fence up this weekend.  I'll buy another doz t-posts to add to pile, in case.  Nothing worse than running out part way through!  If I get DS to cut wood to up two corners, it will be quick work...everything else is ready and clear cut along path. 🤔  sounds doable anyway.   Have gates, have hanger hooks, have hooks for wire to t-posts and staples for wood posts, electric wire and connectors for all posts....I think I'm ready!   Hmmm, better get diesel while I'm out today!  Tractor fuel.

How's the rain been treating you guys along gulf coast?  Hope all is ok


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@Jesusfreak101 If you do make an online store let me know, I need some heavy baby blankets for winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

Similar weather for about next week.  Very slight chance of scattered sprinkles todays from the tropical system passing along coast, heading north.  I expect only clouds.      in general we are now in low 80s for daytime.  Hottish, not bad.  I'll be on the tractor this afternoon....my own little relaxation time.

News on for noise and weather....but, they are talking about all the shortages and price increases.  I'm wandering why they haven't felt a need to report this sooner. I mean, I've seen it for months!!  The vendors think we don't notice same price and smaller amounts is a price increase?  Sheesh!!  Plus out and out, huge price increases?     I've always kept a several month supply on hand of everything. 

Hay supplies are next.  😁


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Hay supplies are next. 😁


Yes they are, getting my winter supply tomorrow


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, my expectations of "sprinkles" yesterday, based on weather reports....sooo wrong!   Bands of stuff swung onto land from off shore.  We are fully WET!!!  

It's overcast and wet this morning.    blew my plans up.  What's new?? 

Slowly having my coffee fix, looking at options from lists....not enthused at this point.  Bummer!  🤪


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey all, its been a hot minute since I was last here. How is everybody doing?


----------



## Alaskan

Trudging along.

Kids keep getting older... time,such an odd beast.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I was just wondering has anyone heard from @Baymule


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe Bay is trying to rest....

Hot early but cooled some.  I pounded a few posts in the ground early, too warm.  Later bushhogged an acre or so.   Got all the goats wormed, moved pastures.   18 adults and 8 kids.  Been on a lot of area, so felt it was a good move to get done.  Breeding starts soon.  They pounced on the new area like it was candy.  😁   some weeds, so they were excited.

Have a darned hen setting!   8 eggs.   This is her 3rd session this yr.   Hatched 14 in March, broke her up late July.  She snuck this one on me!  nope, not a silkie!  Just a very broody girl.  I'll let her do her thing, what's it hurt...nothing.  good momma hen!

Hoping for good weather tomorrow....more mowing to do.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine and lower 70s out there.   Lovely.   Going to low 80s but, no rain until Thurs.  At least, they say......but????   I'll go with it for now.
Never got diesel. So that's at top of list or no tractor work will happen.     otherwise my day/week looks ok.  Have several days of work jobs but that's life. Well, for me it is.

I'm looking to buy a pinestraw rake for the tractor and, of course, everyone close is out.  Really?  Titan equipment is OOS, so no shipping in.....guess it's just because I need it now?  There's at least one almost 3 hrs out   uhhh, need closer.  Still searching!  I just know it's out there waiting for me to spend $$$.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the 3 hour put one will meet you halfway?



Alaskan said:


> Kids keep getting older... time,such an odd beast.


Al is concerned because their mechanical kid is getting closer to moving out  SOMEONE has to take over and Al doesn't want to be that someone 



Simpleterrier said:


> I was just wondering has anyone heard from @Baymule


Her profile said she was last here at 10:30 AM yesterday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, another day in wonderland.  Wondering what time rains will blow in later....why I forgot to buy cat food yesterday....why I don't want breakfast....why I'm on here not already at work!   😁  so -- saying good morning and y'all need to check in!!!!  All in one post.  

I'm watching for you.....talk later!   Work needs me a couple more days this week.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning, working on school and rabbit lists... I currently have WAY too many Velveteen Lops. 18 on the "list" 16 on the keeper list... hmmm plus 4 older ones that will stay. 
It's been rainy here but that's ok other than those rabbit cages need cleaned again. Am feeling almost back to normal...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Need to clean house and finish organizing the house one room left to do. Also need to make a run to the feed store. Found four kittens several days ago need more formula for them and need to figure out living space more then just a box... hmm. Anyways  outside of that nothing else to really be done today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well rainy cold front got here but several hours later than expected.  So little to no bad weather last night, which is certainly here now!   Coming down!  Much cooler.   It's strange how "fat" the rain seems to be.  Naturally there are accidents everywhere per the news traffic reports.  Thankfully, I have nothing taking me to those locations!   In fact, having coffee and patiently waiting to leave for scheduled work today.  I'd be soaked just closing an umbrella when getting in the vehicle.  Ah, yes -- one of the benefits of making your own schedule -- change schedule!   😁  A major perk for me.
We haven't had a lot of rain for almost two weeks, so this is an ok event.

Got the cat food while out yesterday, so back in their good graces, plus got some hay a couple days ago, goats can eat in barn while it's so wet.  👍  everyone is happy.

Soon chores will be done, I'll go to work and come home later to clear weather.  It's another wonderful day to enjoy!  Get out there and find a reason to smile everyone!  🤗


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Get out there and find a reason to smile everyone! 🤗


Gotta love that positive attitude!   Stay dry. 🌧️🌈


----------



## Alaskan

A bit of chicken dander falling from the sky at my place.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe your flock needs some Head and Wings shampoo!


----------



## Mini Horses

@ Alaskan....already???? Accumulating???  Ok, you just can't wait to use your new toy!  😁

Still a few high clouds around but sun is coming through.   I have 65 startup temps and will only move to low 70s.  Brisk day!   👍 in 70s most of week.  Ahhh, Fall arrives! 

Work today, then home for 2 or 3, maybe.  Kinda, sorta depends on how wet I find things...ground mainly.   May work tomorrow and take Mon off.   Work really slows up come Nov for 3 months, so do it while I can...buys hay...fills the bank account.  Both nice.

Don't know about you guys but I'm pretty well stocked for winter on a personal need basis.   Prices are really going to jump hard...if not on your shelves, get it there.  You'll be glad you did.  Doing what I do, I see these increases!!   Some shampoo went up $1 each in yesterday's foray...yes, already on shelf!  Paper products and food...you'll need a bank loan to afford.   It's just absurd what all these backups will cause and we will be taken advantage of!  Spring will find us all searching and growing stuff.  Animal feed is already Closing in on 50% increase, not done yet!

With that bad news....I'd better get to work!!!!   I'll need the $$$


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm pretty well stocked for winter on a personal need basis. Prices are really going to jump hard...if not on your shelves, get it there. You'll be glad you did.


Agree!  We recently had a smallish hurricane come through and my only prep was to fill any empty gas cans for the generator.  We don't participate in that last minute rush to the grocery store.  We just go to the pantry!  



Mini Horses said:


> Animal feed is already Closing in on 50% increase, not done yet!


Definitely time to streamline the herd and flocks.  So, why did I just add a whole lot of feathers to my flocks?   50ish baby quail and 15 chick and ducks?   Sheesh....  Temporary feed increase as most are destined for the freezer.


----------



## promiseacres

46 degrees F. No the furnace isn't on yet.... kids are moving slow. High is 70, love fall weather. Had rain most the week but it's looking like it'll be dry today. So mowing day.  Got feed yesterday and cages cleaned. DS has been helping clean the trays, it's great.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @ Alaskan....already???? Accumulating??? Ok, you just can't wait to use your new toy! 😁


No!!!!!

It uh....  there was sky falling something.. all day yesterday.   But, glory to God it didn't stick!

However, it sure is colder.  Just takes a bit for the ground to lose all hear.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Good morning everyone. 

BYC stopped working for me 🤔


----------



## EverythingBunnies

I thought it was just my internet, but BYC isn't working for me either.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

EverythingBunnies said:


> I thought it was just my internet, but BYC isn't working for me either.


🤔
That's what I thought. Bummer.


----------



## Alaskan

Sane here.

But then I plugged in the address of the home page,  and all good.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Alaskan said:


> Sane here.
> 
> But then I plugged in the address of the home page,  and all good.


It let me after a few moments but now I'm kicked off.


----------



## Mini Horses

May be server issues.   It's happened here before.


----------



## Alaskan

I tried walking to church today...  started walking.... saw the dog, walked back to the house to lock him up... started again to walk to church....

Didn't even get the entire way out of the house parking lot...  "stuff" was falling from the sky...  I HAD put on my hat, but I had my regular summer shoes on, and my end of summer sweater... not my winter coat... I turned back around and went home.

Blast nasty cold.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Alaskan said:


> I tried walking to church today...  started walking.... saw the dog, walked back to the house to lock him up... started again to walk to church....
> 
> Didn't even get the entire way out of the house parking lot...  "stuff" was falling from the sky...  I HAD put on my hat, but I had my regular summer shoes on, and my end of summer sweater... not my winter coat... I turned back around and went home.
> 
> Blast nasty cold.


That's a bummer! Will you try again tomorrow?


----------



## Mini Horses

A crisp, sunny 64 here this morning!  Coffee is good.  Still very wet out there with heavy dew!   I'll get out for chores pretty soon.  I need a new pair of wading boots....use them or have you feet soaking wet!!   Tall, wet grass does that to ya.

Never went for diesel earlier in week.  Guess I'll do that while it's drying off.  Gonna need it for the tractor.  Better check my lists in case I need something else while out.  Hmmm.....

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, gonna  take it slow and easy today stomach isnt happy... morning sickness or bug who knows.  Probably work on cleaning house and kids school but thats probaby it. Dh might stay home from work to help me for abit.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I was just wondering has anyone heard from @Baymule








						My BJ, My Husband has Died
					

BJ passed away September 20 with Covid Pneumonia. We both were sick, but he got worse and I took him to the hospital. He rallied and I thought I would be bringing him home, but that was not to be. The hospital called me that morning to tell me that they were putting him on a ventilator. BJ could...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning everyone!   Opened the door to a surprise 57 coolness.....wow!  🌞. Sun is bright, so warming soon.    Should know by now that Fall happens, so can't imagine this is a surprise -- somehow, always is.   😁 

I need that pinestraw rake I didn't buy in spring, now no one has one!  Amazing!!!  Well, still cutting and I'll get it raked up somehow.   It will happen.  Talk later. The tractor is waiting for me!


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. 
@Baymule 
DH made it through his first full week of work, is pretty tired. May be going after some supplies, a new garage door and wood for my trailer floor (FINALLY!) 
Then a harvest festival at church.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> My BJ, My Husband has Died
> 
> 
> BJ passed away September 20 with Covid Pneumonia. We both were sick, but he got worse and I took him to the hospital. He rallied and I thought I would be bringing him home, but that was not to be. The hospital called me that morning to tell me that they were putting him on a ventilator. BJ could...
> 
> 
> 
> www.backyardherds.com


Bay...


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I finally made coffee this morning. No, I didn't clean the coffee pot-not yet. I boiled coffee in a pot on the stove. I've spent the morning going through my phone, sending pictures to some friends that are going to put together a memorial service for BJ. I have gobs of pictures on my computer to go through, then I'll have to go through boxes of photographs.


----------



## Alaskan

Madhouse Pullet said:


> That's a bummer! Will you try again tomorrow?


Now that the shock of "YES, the seasons HAVE changed" has worn off... and I put on more appropriate clothes,  I had no trouble walking to church Saturday night and Sunday morning. 

Sunday was actually sunny and nice once it warmed up a little.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, orange juice and toaster waffles for breakfast! I'm going to go through pictures on my computer today and send them to my friends.


----------



## Finnie

Thanks for the coffee and OJ, Baymule. We are camping. I guess it’s time to get up and make pancakes and smoky links.


----------



## Mini Horses

Having that coffee now, Bay!    It's gonna be a nice one here, sunny and mid 70s eventually!   😁    These brisk mornings are nice, once you accept "they're here".  Soon we'll have beautiful leaf color.  Then pictures of snow from Alaskan!  

Rode the tractor most of yesterday....perfect weather.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @Baymule 
Finally feels like a day or week to just do "normal" stuff. Laundry, house cleaning, should let the girls ride... we do have another "borrowed" pony that came over the weekend.  Letting her settle in before we do too much, so far she loves the girls petting and loving her so that's great. Her pal of 14 years passed away and she was by herself, then she went to live with my friend and her ponies. She was pretty anxious over losing her pal and she's here now to see how she and Jocelyn get along and not going to rush her into riding again. 
Garden is full of weeds but still some tomatoes, peppers and eggplant. Need to dig the potatoes.  
Debating on sending (maybe going?) to ARBA National convention....it's about a 4 hour drive so not an impossibility.... Praying that Velveteen Lops pass!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Then pictures of snow from Alaskan!




Not yet!  Not yet!

We are right now in the panic of pick it UP OFF THE GROUND BEFORE IT IS LOST *FOREVER!!!!!!*


----------



## Mini Horses

Just meant you normally get it before most of us...not wishing it on you

But we know it won't be long    😁


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Just meant you normally get it before most of us...not wishing it on you
> 
> But we know it won't be long    😁


I know it!!!

Hence the panic and the "HAVE we picked up everything?"


----------



## Alaskan

I remember once... the kids were little...

I was walking from the car to the house.... and looked down and saw a single kid sock on the ground.

I bent down to pick it up.  It was welded solid to the ice.  I was able to lift up about an inch of the sock....  and then it streeeeeetched...  and nothing.   Got to the point where clearly,  it was tear that sucker in half... or leave it until spring.

Yep....  it was left until spring.

Which reminds me.....

One year it froze solid early, in a sudden single night...  we woke up, and you betcha, the lawn full of kid toys...  was STAYING a lawn full of kid toys until spring.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh my...we don't get that weather here!   Which is why I'm here!!! 😁   This time of year I'm stressing over less daylight...and my area is on DST.  Still dark at 6:00, or at least sufficiently so you need a light to see well.   Of course, also dark earlier in evening.   You just watch your daylight shrink.   Not as bad as the light extremes there in Alaska but, it changes.  Still, chores in the dark 

Temps are good at only 61 this morning but going to mid 80s.   Mid 70s rest of week.  Just a couple day surge to ease you into cooler.   Humidity is way down, which is nice!  No heat, no AC time of year!  Lower electric bill.  👍

Back to work today.  Enjoyed a few farm days.  I'm not the only one with the dual life.😁  we seem to thrive.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. I woke up at 4 AM in a coughing fit. At least I can breathe better. I got boiled pot coffee and toaster waffles! LOL I think I'm getting to the point of cleaning the coffee pot. Maybe. I sold Prince last night to a family with 4 kids. They will pick him up Sunday afternoon. Got a lady coming this morning to look at Pearl. Y'all cross your fingers.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Good MOOrning. COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE 


Alaskan said:


> I remember once... the kids were little...
> 
> I was walking from the car to the house.... and looked down and saw a single kid sock on the ground.
> 
> I bent down to pick it up.  It was welded solid to the ice.  I was able to lift up about an inch of the sock....  and then it streeeeeetched...  and nothing.   Got to the point where clearly,  it was tear that sucker in half... or leave it until spring.
> 
> Yep....  it was left until spring.
> 
> Which reminds me.....
> 
> One year it froze solid early, in a sudden single night...  we woke up, and you betcha, the lawn full of kid toys...  was STAYING a lawn full of kid toys until spring.


   I just cannot imagine lol! That's too funny.


Mini Horses said:


> Oh my...we don't get that weather here!   Which is why I'm here!!! 😁   This time of year I'm stressing over less daylight...and my area is on DST.  Still dark at 6:00, or at least sufficiently so you need a light to see well.   Of course, also dark earlier in evening.   You just watch your daylight shrink.   Not as bad as the light extremes there in Alaska but, it changes.  Still, chores in the dark
> 
> Temps are good at only 61 this morning but going to mid 80s.   Mid 70s rest of week.  Just a couple day surge to ease you into cooler.   Humidity is way down, which is nice!  No heat, no AC time of year!  Lower electric bill.  👍
> 
> Back to work today.  Enjoyed a few farm days.  I'm not the only one with the dual life.😁  we seem to thrive.


I feel that one! Dont worry about snow here in California but man... I dont like the early evenings whatsoever. I am an early bird; I can wake up early and be ready to go but, by 7pm my brain is done. 


Baymule said:


> Good morning y'all. I woke up at 4 AM in a coughing fit. At least I can breathe better. I got boiled pot coffee and toaster waffles! LOL I think I'm getting to the point of cleaning the coffee pot. Maybe. I sold Prince last night to a family with 4 kids. They will pick him up Sunday afternoon. Got a lady coming this morning to look at Pearl. Y'all cross your fingers.


I've got my fingers crossed for you! At least with boiled coffee, the coffee pot _can_ wait a little bit. 
I hope your cough goes away soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 
@Baymule more to you, glad that the horses are getting good homes.  
Lots of laundry to get done yet, but I did squeak in a ground driving session with our mini Naut, maybe  do it again today... we REALLY should get him driving this year.  Maybe work with our other mini Rayne too, as the girls are very close to being to big to keep riding her.  Need a cart for her but I should have a harness to fit her.


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres I am so glad that you are getting better. It's a long slow road to recovery. Big hugs right back at 'cha.


----------



## Bruce

Put new filters in the hot air furnaces yesterday, turned on the thermostats to test. Left them on given it isn't going to hit 60° any time soon and according to wunderground won't go over mid 60s before it drops into the 50s and below, well below, for the winter. I'll need to decide when it will be cold enough to start the wood stove since once started I usually leave it running 24x7 until spring.

If wunderground is correct we are still a couple of weeks or more from first hard frost. Of course everything past the 11th is the average daily highs and lows, not a forecast, so anything is possible. Well anything but 75° or higher.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, typical Tuesday here, just school and laundry. Days like this make me miss chores so much.
Hope y'all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Good morning y'all. I woke up at 4 AM in a coughing fit. At least I can breathe better. I got boiled pot coffee and toaster waffles! LOL I think I'm getting to the point of cleaning the coffee pot. Maybe. I sold Prince last night to a family with 4 kids. They will pick him up Sunday afternoon. Got a lady coming this morning to look at Pearl. Y'all cross your fingers.


 on the horses.

Blah!!!!!!!  To my weather.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on, kids made hot cocoa if anyone wants that.  
School and vet is coming to do bloodwork and xrays on my horse Richie, he's had a rough summer staying sound. Hoping for some solid answers!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather great again today.   👍   

Constant  checking found the tractor rake I wanted got stock in for 6' but not 5'.  Have a 6' on the way!       now let's roll FedEx!!   I hate to wait.


----------



## promiseacres

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on, kids made hot cocoa if anyone wants that.
> School and vet is coming to do bloodwork and xrays on my horse Richie, he's had a rough summer staying sound. Hoping for some solid answers!!


Never mind, vet had an emergency might come later...


----------



## Baymule

My horses are gone. I looked out the window this morning and they are not there. But I am happy with that, they all are in good homes, even Sparkles my 36 year old mare. The lady that bought Pearl took Sparkles too so they could stay friends. I cried tears of joy and hugged her. 

I go to the funeral home today and pick up BJ. I think it's going to be a tough day.


----------



## promiseacres

praying for you @Baymule


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So sorry bay! 
Long day doing school and house wirk. Also trying to get rid of these darn kittens cant feed them on time and its not fair to them. Also trying to get the darn cat to stay outside longer i fed up with her inside might just be my mood today. Midwife came for my apppintment all is well there hoping baby will come sooner over later. Need a break  mentally from family gonna be avoiding answering calls cant deal with all the family drama from both sides gonna see about renting a cabin for holidays  to avoid everyone or just tell them we not going to any events this year. Hmm dont know which yet.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My horses are gone. I looked out the window this morning and they are not there. But I am happy with that, they all are in good homes, even Sparkles my 36 year old mare. The lady that bought Pearl took Sparkles too so they could stay friends. I cried tears of joy and hugged her.
> 
> I go to the funeral home today and pick up BJ. I think it's going to be a tough day.




Such excellent news on the horses!  Yes, bitter sweet.  ❤️


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> My horses are gone. I looked out the window this morning and they are not there. But I am happy with that, they all are in good homes, even Sparkles my 36 year old mare. The lady that bought Pearl took Sparkles too so they could stay friends. I cried tears of joy and hugged her.
> 
> I go to the funeral home today and pick up BJ. I think it's going to be a tough day.


----------



## rachels.haven

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So sorry bay!
> Long day doing school and house wirk. Also trying to get rid of these darn kittens cant feed them on time and its not fair to them. Also trying to get the darn cat to stay outside longer i fed up with her inside might just be my mood today. Midwife came for my apppintment all is well there hoping baby will come sooner over later. Need a break  mentally from family gonna be avoiding answering calls cant deal with all the family drama from both sides gonna see about renting a cabin for holidays  to avoid everyone or just tell them we not going to any events this year. Hmm dont know which yet.


JF, when are you going to pop?! you've got to be so over it by now!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol ph yeah i am waddling like a duck is not my idea of fun lol.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I washed the pot yesterday. 

@Devonviolet and her husband came by yesterday. We had a great visit. BJ always called her his girlfriend and she always called him her boyfriend.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great....I'm having coffee with you right now!!!

Ooohhh, I've been wondering how those two were doing.    Wish she'd post every once in a while.   I hate to just lose touch.   Sometimes I feel like we need to have a BYH reunion.    touch base, update, hug and say hello.  

It's another sunshine and 66 to start day.  Will stay in 70s.   I have some awesome weather this time of year.     humidity is down.   That's the part of our area that's less than perfect -- humidity.   Makes it feel muggy in summer, sometimes, not always.

Come join us everyone!   Say good morning.....


----------



## farmerjan

Morning, from the other side of the state.  Long day with the dr visit,  ct scan, and blood work yesterday......HATED the drive in the city... Baltimore is row houses after row houses..... Will post on my journal but all went okay....
Going to be mostly sunny here today, no humidity here either.  Got to get the rake unhooked from the tractor, hook up the tedder,  and tedd out the Sorghum across from my house today so it can dry more.  Will rake probably Sat morning and he will get it baled before we get some wet weather moving in Sun eve or Monday.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Good morning everyone!  Coffee is brewing, I found my cream (thank goodness. The stores are all out and I can't stand coffee with just milk)... so I'm looking forward to a cup before I go argue and cajole the DMV to let me register the trailer I bought in Ohio.  They don't do titles there, but here in NYS they're required.... so this could be interesting.  🤞🤞🤞

It actually looks like the autumns I remember from childhood today... chilly and brisk.  It's nice!


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, @Thefarmofdreams ..... I am sorry that you found your place in NY State.... there are alot better places than NY state.... I didn't realize you moved from Ohio to NY..... Best of luck to you there....I know you really like the place you found....


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

farmerjan said:


> Oh, @Thefarmofdreams ..... I am sorry that you found your place in NY State.... there are alot better places than NY state.... I didn't realize you moved from Ohio to NY..... Best of luck to you there....I know you really like the place you found....


We are already in NYS, and due to custody things with my ex, can't leave.  But I bought the trailer in Ohio because we just couldn't find anything near us.  Those simple stock trailers rot out so fast up here, they very rarely go up for sale.  But buying a new one at 10k... and a house... and fencing... just isn't doable right now.  The one we found is in great condition, I can grind it down and repaint it this spring and it should last ages.  But registering it is gonna be awful.  We might have to request a new VIN and jump through a bunch of hoops. Sigh.  Going to call the seller tonight and beg him to just get us the last registration and simplify our lives.


----------



## Bruce

Thefarmofdreams said:


> They don't do titles there, but here in NYS they're required.... so this could be interesting.


Yeah that can sure be a pain, hopefully with a bill of sale and last reg it will go smoothly.

Palomino is at Mini horse worlds, just finished her round with Open Hunter, came in 7th of 28 in Open Halter Obstacle. One lady had 3 horses and came in 1-2-3!


----------



## Bruce

Are you watching the mini horse Worlds Mini??


----------



## Mini Horses

Nope...can't get stream well.   But used to attend many years ago...mid 90s.  Rarely had more than one in a class, primarily halter.   Did have grand champion & reserve grand in sr mares '94, same halter class.   I used a trainer!!!  Palomino does all her own training, a huge accomplishment!   In '95 I flew my trainer and stallion being shown to Reno.  Worth it, another grand champion halter win.   Earned that expense back in stud fees...   plus excellent foal sales from my own mares.  It was an expensive enterprise back then.  Lot of fun!  Lot of promotion!

Heck, back then you bought a video of the show....no streaming.  😁    just this week, I came across my portable hot water tank I used for giving the horses warm baths at the shows....spoiled them.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and Eggo toaster waffles and orange juice. I'm about tired of toaster waffles and OJ. I've got about a half dozen waffles and a little OJ, then I'm done. I'll be going through more pictures today. I've got to clean out the spot where I put the sheep's hay bale so I can get another one set. The barn is pretty deep in waste hay and poop. I told Robert we would dig it out so he can put it in his garden. That will be several weeks off, maybe longer, but it will get done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bacon and coffee here.  Sound good?  It was! 

Went outside in the crisp air, hot coffee with me, found DS working on my tractor.  Seems a little part broke in the control unit for the FEL.     3 days ago and nothing said!   NOW can't lift it up and need to go to dealer, hoping it's an in stock piece.   Not real hopeful!  I'm pretty beside myself right now.      could have had it ordered already, maybe even here.    Better shut up or get ugly.

Soooooo.....to dealer, then work.     make my day.  Have the part.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't you just love it when something gets borrowed or broke and no one says anything ?????? .  Bless your heart for just going and "shutting up" over it....

KIDS..... 
Mine did thank me for taking the cattle in this morning..... since he could not get off work.... but I have  been there done that, just like you.    Still waiting on getting my kitchen stove hooked up....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes...broke.  inside component. So nothing he did but, tell me!   So drive there with picture.  Can't buy just the part.  Nope only the entire kit.  $212 later. I'm dazed and glad they at least had a kit in stock.  Another unit was less at $150. -- of course, not the one I needed.     so, one $30 piece of molded metal cost me a lot more.  Life on the farm.  I accept wear and tear, just not on my nerves please!

I'll head to work now, need to make more money.   This is why I don't retire!     it could have been worse.  Knew something would happen because I just paid it off!


----------



## farmerjan

Once you get it apart... see if the broken part can be made at a machine shop to have just that piece????? Might be because of some o-rings and stuff needed to put it back together??? But if it broke once... might be a "weak link" and might be able to have it made to have as a spare....


----------



## Mini Horses

No machine shop around.  Besides I need it now!  Already bought.  Old piece is ???  DS had it at a friend's and who knows.  Will insist it comes back....JBWeld comes to mind.  At this point, many things come to mind and some would get me arrested!    not everything can be jury rigged!


----------



## promiseacres

Not good news for my horse Richie, it's arthritis due to the past laminitis. More challenges to keep him sound even for light trail riding....   pretty crushing as I was hoping to start some more fun things for him and I... dressage lessons and more challenging trails with the kids once the trailer gets its new floor. Which we have bought the wood finally. Sigh....  Anyways he's only 13 so hopefully we can get him comfortable without constant bute.


----------



## Baymule

Oh I’m sorry about Richie. He’s way too young for that. My 36 year old TWH mare has heaves so bad I haven’t ridden her in 10 years. I just let her hang out and eat. Not everyone can do that. In my current situation I was going to put her down, so glad DeeDee took her!
I really hope Richie gets some relief and can be used for light riding. If not you may have to make hard decisions. I’m here for you if you need me. I know that heartbreak.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Not good news for my horse Richie, it's arthritis due to the past laminitis. More challenges to keep him sound even for light trail riding....   pretty crushing as I was hoping to start some more fun things for him and I... dressage lessons and more challenging trails with the kids once the trailer gets its new floor. Which we have bought the wood finally. Sigh....  Anyways he's only 13 so hopefully we can get him comfortable without constant bute.


Well...  that news is..... crappy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so my brain apparently has been so tired that even after noon it needs a nap. And not even that had me mentally aware of the fact i am 15-16 days way fron my due date.... my midwife came down with covid the day after whe came over. We been exposed multiple times before not to worried but still allergies need to take a hike so i know what going on with everyone. Have two other midwifes on call just incase so thats good. Kids are getting more and more excited about the baby i am getting more and more ready to be done. Gonna get the kids in for lunch in a minute then back to laundry and cleaning... i swear i would make a fortune if i was paid like a house keeper with how much i clean.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay so my brain apparently has been so tired that even after noon it needs a nap. And not even that had me mentally aware of the fact i am 15-16 days way fron my due date.... my midwife came down with covid the day after whe came over. We been exposed multiple times before not to worried but still allergies need to take a hike so i know what going on with everyone. Have two other midwifes on call just incase so thats good. Kids are getting more and more excited about the baby i am getting more and more ready to be done. Gonna get the kids in for lunch in a minute then back to laundry and cleaning... i swear i would make a fortune if i was paid like a house keeper with how much i clean.


The joy and sleeplessness of a house of little ones!



I sure hope you all skip the covid, or get a super mild case.


----------



## Baymule

Only 2 weeks! I’m praying hard for you and your family that Covid stays away. Please try to get some rest.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yep we thought we had covid a few times but finally got it last week. My fil got it first and my wife was taking care of him and our house then I got it then my wife. We are on the upswing just hope my taste comes back soon


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

promiseacres said:


> Not good news for my horse Richie, it's arthritis due to the past laminitis. More challenges to keep him sound even for light trail riding....   pretty crushing as I was hoping to start some more fun things for him and I... dressage lessons and more challenging trails with the kids once the trailer gets its new floor. Which we have bought the wood finally. Sigh....  Anyways he's only 13 so hopefully we can get him comfortable without constant bute.



@promiseacres I'm so sorry about Richie! Have you tried/read about forage based diets? I've been doing a ton of research for bringing my 24yo gelding back home, and it seems like the best for laminitis/Cushing's/other foot issues.  Here's the website that got me started thinking about it: https://www.hoofrehab.com/Diet.html

I hope you find a system that works for him either way!



I spent the day doing not much, despite a whole house to pack. (we're also recovering from mild covid here. Energy is hard to come by). But I managed to sort out cloth diapers between loans which need returned, stuff to sell, and the few we're still using. Baby steps right?


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  here's some pics for u I figured if u saw some nice beef in the pasture it might help u want more than eggo waffles.


----------



## Alaskan

Simpleterrier said:


> @Baymule  here's some pics for u I figured if u saw some nice beef in the pasture it might help u want more than eggo waffles.


Yum!   future burger!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up too early!  But awake just the same....4:30 and still dark.  Coffee working.  Left 2 windows open in livingroom a couple inches for the cool air.  52 outside and brisk 67 inside.  Yikes, a real wake up climbing from under the covers!  😁  closing down some tonight. 

Tractor fixed.  Will use it later.   Since I can, I checked tracking on my rake...it left NC at 9:17am yesterday....about 3.5 hrs away.  So I'm sure it's in my area!!!   Yippee!!  While it could be here today, not holding my breath.  Just really hoping for it to deliver today..  It would sure make my day good because I need to use it!!!

Guess I'm farming today   I deserve to be able to   for now....


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Yep we thought we had covid a few times but finally got it last week. My fil got it first and my wife was taking care of him and our house then I got it then my wife. We are on the upswing just hope my taste comes back soon


Sorry y'all got Covid, but it sounds like y'all are already doing much better.  



Simpleterrier said:


> @Baymule  here's some pics for u I figured if u saw some nice beef in the pasture it might help u want more than eggo waffles.


 Those Eggo waffles kept me alive. Plain, they don't have a taste, since EVERYTHING tasted terrible, Eggo and OJ kept me going. 

Thank you for the lovely pictures of the cattle. We were supposed to pick up a steer on September 11. Had two customers each wanting a side of beef. Well I guess you know that ain't gonna happen now. I talked to the lady with the steer, she and her husband talked it over and decided to go for it. I pointed out that they already raise the cattle, why not finish one out, for added value. We went over the numbers from the steer I raised last year. Price of steer, hay, feed, processing came in at a little over $3 per pound hanging weight. I had this steer sold at $8 per pound hanging weight. Talked to one customer, they are on board, gotta talk to the other customer this weekend, pretty sure they will be for it too. I still have a lot of beef from the steer we split with my DD and family last year. 

Don't know where I will finally settle, but I will go back to raising pork, chicken and beef, if nothing else, for me and my family. Can't eat industrial meat, no taste. I'm down, but I'm not out.

Your taste will come back, in the meantime it's pretty miserable. I still can't eat my favorite cereal, it's like chewing hay with tons of sugar on top and It's not a sweet cereal. Sigh........

Last night my son came to spend the night, I fixed T-bone steaks, baked potato with all the fixins and salad. I licked the plate.


----------



## Baymule

Thefarmofdreams said:


> I spent the day doing not much, despite a whole house to pack. (we're also recovering from mild covid here. Energy is hard to come by). But I managed to sort out cloth diapers between loans which need returned, stuff to sell, and the few we're still using. Baby steps right?


Sorry y'all got Covid, but glad that it is a light case. Evil stuff.

My energy is coming back, getting stronger daily. I have to sit down and rest while doing outside things, so I keep lawn chairs in various places. Always kept them out for BJ and would make him sit down. My step counter always went from 3-5 miles, not even busting a mile now, but I'll get there. You will feel better too, just don't over do it.


Thefarmofdreams said:


> I've been doing a ton of research for bringing my 24yo gelding back home, and it seems like the best for laminitis/Cushing's/other foot issues.


My avatar is the beautiful blue eye of my purest white cremello gelding Joe, the love of my life. My husband bought him for me just months after we married 25 years ago. He had Cushings and we finally had to put him down last year. We hugged each other and bawled like babies. Joe was 32 years old. He carried me many a mile, safe to put anybody on. The joke was Joe had two speeds, slow and stop.  For me, he liked a brisk trop or gallop, but he didn't do much for anybody else. I did all the things you aren't supposed to do, like let him graze while riding, but what the heck. If he saw a lovely patch of grass, we might be there for awhile. 

I'll be watching your journal for updates on your gelding.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses thanks for the coffee, going for my second cup. We want pictures of that new rake!


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  see I posted those pics before u ate supper last night just the thought of it made u want beef. I'd love to eat a steak but want to wait for my taste to come back


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> @Baymule  see I posted those pics before u ate supper last night just the thought of it made u want beef. I'd love to eat a steak but want to wait for my taste to come back


Have a freakin' Eggo


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Baymule said:


> Sorry y'all got Covid, but glad that it is a light case. Evil stuff.


It really is! Even having had it once (hubby brought it home from work), and being vax'ed in May... it's no fun.  



Baymule said:


> My energy is coming back, getting stronger daily. I have to sit down and rest while doing outside things, so I keep lawn chairs in various places. Always kept them out for BJ and would make him sit down. My step counter always went from 3-5 miles, not even busting a mile now, but I'll get there. You will feel better too, just don't over do it.


I'm glad you're taking care of you! I don't know many who make sure to give themselves the breaks they need.  I hope you keep getting better and are back at full strength soon!!



Baymule said:


> My avatar is the beautiful blue eye of my purest white cremello gelding Joe, the love of my life. My husband bought him for me just months after we married 25 years ago. He had Cushings and we finally had to put him down last year. We hugged each other and bawled like babies. Joe was 32 years old. He carried me many a mile, safe to put anybody on. The joke was Joe had two speeds, slow and stop.  For me, he liked a brisk trop or gallop, but he didn't do much for anybody else. I did all the things you aren't supposed to do, like let him graze while riding, but what the heck. If he saw a lovely patch of grass, we might be there for awhile.
> 
> 
> I'll be watching your journal for updates on your gelding.


Joe sounds wonderful! He is the kind of horse I was looking for before I found Luke's donkey posse.  Something quiet for the kiddos.  But they'll have just as much fun with a herd of donkeys... and they cost about the same to feed, lol.  I'm really excited to try that forage based feed, it sounds ideal. I've always figured closest to an animals natural diet is probably gonna = healthiest.  I also can't wait to take Luke on the trails.  He is NOTHING like Joe (under saddle) though.  I will not have peaceful trail rides, munching grass.  It'll be him prancing and begging and pulling until I let him book it as far as possible. He's gentle with the kiddos, but he knows I can handle a good run.  And won't take no for an answer. It is quite the upper body work out keeping him from running himself to death.


----------



## Baymule

October is my favorite month of the year for riding. After the summer heat, it is cool, brisk without being cold or hot, the clearest bluest skies and beautiful. Gonna miss that this year. Doubt I'll have a horse next year, but I still have my saddles! LOL


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Baymule said:


> October is my favorite month of the year for riding. After the summer heat, it is cool, brisk without being cold or hot, the clearest bluest skies and beautiful. Gonna miss that this year. Doubt I'll have a horse next year, but I still have my saddles! LOL


I agree! And easier to cool out after all the running, lol.  Who knows, maybe you'll end near one you can borrow/ride out with someone?  🤞


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, just had some lemon bread, and going to make myself come cider and maybe eat some yogurt. Going to go hike today and enjoy the colors before everything gets cold and miserable in Wyoming.


----------



## Baymule

Thefarmofdreams said:


> It really is! Even having had it once (hubby brought it home from work), and being vax'ed in May... it's no fun.


Is this the second time y'all have had Covid?


----------



## Baymule

eyes wide open at 3:30 AM. Finally got up. Coffee is ready, and Eggo! LOL Getting tired of those things, they are almost gone. My son came in Friday and has stayed the weekend. This morning I have to deliver half a hog. We just never got it delivered due to her work schedule, then we got sick. Will get that done this morning. Then I'm going to have half a hog to split with DD and family. Won't be raising hogs or meat chickens next year. Luckily I have most of a side of beef in the freezer and just me, it should last. I have some chicken, and catfish from the guy we swapped chicken for fish, pound for pound. So I should be ok until I can get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay you'll be fine.  Hardest is learning to cook less.  Plus pkg in smaller portions.  I've found divided containers to use for meals as opposed to soups.  Helps me have both meat and veggies to heat up in one tray.  Great to be able to heat and eat several days!  So those big meals don't go to waste.

Lowering the open windows last night made it very nice at get up this morning...cool, but not chilled.   having coffee, listening to weather for week.   My usual morning.  I need to decide what I want to do today...and my coming week.  Seems we'll have 3 days of mid 80s -- starting today -- then into mid seventies.  Possible light rains with the front.  Sounds ok, gives me insight into what to do when.  

 Rode the tractor a while yesterday, did 3 loads of wash/dry/fold, and ran dishwasher.  Of course, chores...cleaned and refilled all waterers. Productive, enjoyable, refreshing day!  Loved it!!  

A friend and coworker let me know she's car shopping after a deer went through windshield of her SUV earlier in week. Bent up the roof midway and a hoof  hit her face, giving her a busted lip.  She was bruised and swollen like she'd been in a fight.  They totaled her SUV.   Something many of us worry about....deer crashing!  It happens.

Everyone stay safe!  Have a great day....


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Baymule said:


> Is this the second time y'all have had Covid?


My husband works for the county, has to go to people's homes.  Back in January he brought it home from work, he and I both had a mild (for Covid) case.  Then we got vaccinated this spring.  And last month my oldest brought the Delta variant home from his dad's (they don't social distance at all. sigh).  So the kids had it back to back. And then hubby and I caught it.  It was the body aches and stomach cramps and runny nose variety.  I hate to imagine what it would've been like without the vaccine, because it wasn't fun, even with all the antibodies we should've already had ready to go from prior exposure. But we were definitely lucky either way, it never became anything serious for anybody.  At this point, the worst thing left is we're STILL on quarantine.. and it's been almost a month.  I'm so stir crazy.  
 (We live in a suburb of a major city, so numbers are higher here and it's harder to make sure to keep space and stuff.  One major perk of the farm is the numbers are almost nonexistent there.) 


Today is more research.  Still no close date for our farm. So i can't order any parts/supplies/wood.  Can't go get tools and such because we're on quarantine.  Can't go for a walk. And it's raining!  I might order a month of the homeschool organizing app i wanted to try... I said I wasn't going to try it till things quieted down after we get the horses on the farm... but the next couple days might be a good time to mess around with it. lol.

@minihorses I hope your friend is ok! I was in a wreck like that as a kid... it's no fun!  Hopefully she gets a nice car out of it?

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Baymule

Wow. Previous case of Covid, vaccinated and a second round of Covid. Glad it wasn’t serious.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all. Got the Keurig running here, thinking of going out for another hike today while the area stays beautiful. How you all have a fantastic day.


----------



## promiseacres

Thefarmofdreams said:


> @promiseacres I'm so sorry about Richie! Have you tried/read about forage based diets? I've been doing a ton of research for bringing my 24yo gelding back home, and it seems like the best for laminitis/Cushing's/other foot issues.  Here's the website that got me started thinking about it: https://www.hoofrehab.com/Diet.html
> 
> I hope you find a system that works for him either way!


He's on a forage based diet....has always been.  That's the issue we're running out of options to help him.... may try a combination of herbal supplements. It's not cheap though. Farrier has a couple more things to help when she trim...  Short of constant use of bute he's still sore this year. Arthritis SUCKS!  
Anyways we'll figure it out and figure that saying good bye is going to come too too soon. 

Rainy this afternoon, not sure what we'll get done. Possibly working around the house. Have someone coming to see some bunnies... been messaging her none stop since Thursday. She wants a pair of VL but keeps asking the same things over and over, the information that is ON the website (18 is too many to pick from) I've sold to her before and she's not 100 percent mentally. So just trying to interpret her messages is a challenge.  I am not letting anyone in the shed so take them out to the drive (hopefully it's not raining then... ) Trying to be patient and accommodate her, need to sell a couple!  Another new case of RHDV so staying home from National Convention. 23 more days until presentation... if they fail we'll be having lots of bunny in the freezer.  At this point I'm ok with.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

promiseacres said:


> He's on a forage based diet....has always been.  That's the issue we're running out of options to help him.... may try a combination of herbal supplements. It's not cheap though. Farrier has a couple more things to help when she trim...  Short of constant use of bute he's still sore this year. Arthritis SUCKS!
> Anyways we'll figure it out and figure that saying good bye is going to come too too soon.
> 
> Rainy this afternoon, not sure what we'll get done. Possibly working around the house. Have someone coming to see some bunnies... been messaging her none stop since Thursday. She wants a pair of VL but keeps asking the same things over and over, the information that is ON the website (18 is too many to pick from) I've sold to her before and she's not 100 percent mentally. So just trying to interpret her messages is a challenge.  I am not letting anyone in the shed so take them out to the drive (hopefully it's not raining then... ) Trying to be patient and accommodate her, need to sell a couple!  Another new case of RHDV so staying home from National Convention. 23 more days until presentation... if they fail we'll be having lots of bunny in the freezer.  At this point I'm ok with.


I'm sorry about Richie. I hope some of the farrier stuff helps. 

Good luck with the bunnies! And  no rain!


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny light breeze, nice morning and mid day.  Started out heavy dew and intermittent fog..... AND it is the "season", SOOOOOO,  of course  I got my deer with the truck,  early this year.  4 or 6 pt buck... busted the lens for the signal light on the right side of the truck... hair all in it, cracked the hard rubber piece  on the bumper and put a dent in the fender... I caught sight of it out of the corner of my eye as it headed out into/across the road;  after going past 2 others standing right along the road.... I was in the middle more, and left rubber on the road and had swerved to the left across the road.... 4 a.m. on a Sunday morning not any traffic luckily..... on my way to work of course..... might have messed up the alignment as it seems to pull just a little to the right,  so I will see about getting it re-aligned.... will have to fix/replace the lens.   .   Thank goodness he did not come through the windshield or put his horns through the radiator....

I thought with a new month things would get a little better....

It is real nice out;  but clouds and some rain coming in on the radar....most of the week....


----------



## Baymule

Durned dummy deer. Did you pick up the road kill or leave it for buzzards?


----------



## farmerjan

Added to the list.... mower "dropped " on one side of the tractor underneath.  Like a bolt or bracket came undone/off something.  So it is back in the carport... got part done, but of course not all in front of the house as I was making the circles around everything.....the whole side is sitting on the ground so it was scalping one side and the other side seemed to be up where it should be..... Called DS and asked if he could look at it..... He is baling hay as it was damp earlier due to the heavy dew from last night... sun didn't come out until 10 or so and then it had to dry it out. So, don't know what he did while I was at work, but he did get the steers delivered and then came up to bale. Hope he put the wagon load of sq bales in the barn when he couldn't bale earlier... Clouding up and feels muggier..... Definitely rain on the radar for later tonight....


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , at that hour, on my way to work, I said **** and left it.... I will let DS know and that the state can come pick it up and dispose of it......

Think I will just fold clothes.  Can't do too much damage to anything doing that....


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> help him.... may try a combination of herbal supplements. It's not cheap though. Farrier has a couple more things to help when she trim... Short of constant use of bute he's still sore this year. Arthritis SUCKS!
> Anyways we'll figure it out and figure that saying good bye is going to come too too soon.


Have you tried Buteless?   It's got devil's claw for pain and liquid you can add to pellets.   I've used it with decent results.   Sorry he's got the problem.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> A friend and coworker let me know she's car shopping after a deer went through windshield of her SUV earlier in week.


Wow, they don't usually go through the windshield of taller vehicles. Moose on the other hand.



farmerjan said:


> of course I got my deer with the truck,


 Yeah, you needed just a bit more trauma in your life .... like you need a 3rd leg.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule , at that hour, on my way to work, I said **** and left it.... I will let DS know and that the state can come pick it up and dispose of it......
> 
> Think I will just fold clothes.  Can't do too much damage to anything doing that....


Well, good golly!

Yes, be careful folding .


----------



## Baymule

My son rolled his truck a few months ago, totaled it out and spent the night in ER for observation because of bruises on his lungs. So count your blessings that it wasn’t worse.

Coffee is ready, going for first cup.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, awake again!  That's my good news this morning.  Breakfast over. Chores over.  Gonna have another cuppa and dress for work.

Weather people can't decide -- might rain, might not, next few days.    Heck, I could have told ya that!     maybe it is my pay grade.  🤔🤫


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, might rain, might not is pretty much 100% accurate unless it is already raining.



Alaskan said:


> Yes, be careful folding .


Even folding laundry can be dangerous, you can have the pile on the bed, lean over too far to get something and pull your back!


----------



## promiseacres

@Mini Horses it's the same here about the weather. They just don't seem to know. Guess we'll take it hour by hour. 
For Richie I haven't tried the buteless, might though. I did order the herbal laminetic mix from Silver Linings. It has many of the same ingredients plus some.  Just want him out of pain, I had hopes of learning dressage with him... but if he's just sound and pain free enough for slow easy trail rides that's ok. DH never rides very often anyways. 

Sold 3 bunnies last night. Going to go through again, weights, ect. It's non stop updating. 
And I have 2 buckets of apples to make applesauce!! Neighbor brought them, we can go pick more if we have time and want more.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Good afternoon everyone! I spent the morning updating the digital planner for DS's homeschooling.. for the 3rd? time... It took some trial and error to find the right option.  But Dad's house curriculum is pretty well done.  I'll do mine later or another day.  

We're also in the 'might rain, might not' group.  I guess one perk of our unknown closing date is we can just stay in (and with qt, can't go out. sigh.) I hope you all enjoy your day and stay warm!


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> Yeah, might rain, might not is pretty much 100% accurate unless it is already raining.
> 
> 
> Even folding laundry can be dangerous, you can have the pile on the bed, lean over too far to get something and pull your back!


Or do like I do, and kick the stupid middle leg post. I HATE that!


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres buteless was recommended by @Mini Horses when my Joe got cushings. It helped him. It made a difference in his life.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi all. Spend the morning in class, going to get stuff done and watch some old rodeo this afternoon. 
Have we not realized how truly dangerous folding laundry is?! There are so many risks of things you can accidentally hit, or muscles you can accidentally pull in the process.


----------



## farmerjan

Now after the deer incident... which by the way did not kill him as he is not where I hit him and I do know as I made note because it was right by the one driveway..... I am almost scared to fold the clothes.  Which did not get done as I was just ready to quit after shower and washing hair.....maybe later on today...


----------



## Baymule

Be careful with the blue jeans……those legs can get wrapped around your neck.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Now after the deer incident... which by the way did not kill him as he is not where I hit him and I do know as I made note because it was right by the one driveway..... I am almost scared to fold the clothes.  Which did not get done as I was just ready to quit after shower and washing hair.....maybe later on today...


Why bother?

Just keep the clean clothes in a different pile than the dirty.


----------



## rachels.haven

That does it. 
I'm not folding today either.


----------



## Finnie

Well shoot! I already folded mine.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Alaskan said:


> Why bother?
> 
> Just keep the clean clothes in a different pile than the dirty.


x2! Folding is totally over rated.  especially on a day like that!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Why bother?
> 
> Just keep the clean clothes in a different pile than the dirty.


That is DD2's MO. We're lucky if we can get her to take her clean clothes out of the basket in the laundry room, hike it upstairs to her room and dump it on the floor somewhere.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> Why bother?
> 
> Just keep the clean clothes in a different pile than the dirty.


Maybe I should skip my laundry folding tomorrow too! I have room under my bed to put the clean clothes.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That is DD2's MO. We're lucky if we can get her to take her clean clothes out of the basket in the laundry room, hike it upstairs to her room and dump it on the floor somewhere.


My eldest just never changes his


Poka_Doodle said:


> Maybe I should skip my laundry folding tomorrow too! I have room under my bed to put the clean clothes.


No! The dirty clothes go under the bed... clean clothes get tossed on a chair.... or the couch


----------



## Baymule

I've been up for awhile, eyes flew open about hour ago. On my second cup of coffee. Son came in Friday, had sinus crud, felt like crap. Also had an intestinal upset. He called in at work yesterday and today. His boss doesn't want sick people around, getting everybody else sick. From an employers view, that's a good one. We used to send sick people home and pay them anyway. It sure cut down on everybody else getting sick and miserable.

 I've gone to work sick so many times over my working life it ain't even funny. Employers allowed only so many sick days per quarter, exceed that and you got a write up. So many write ups and you were fired. I've worked with  a 103* fever. I've had the flu and never missed a day of work. There is just something wrong about that. Or had to weigh up the cost of going to the doctor to get a written note verifying that I was sick against just going to work sick.

When my son was a baby, I nearly lost my job because of his sicknesses. What was I supposed to do? Stick him in a closet because I had to go to work? I was a metal saw operator making big truck exhaust products. I finally worked it out with the plant manager and the foreman for my department so I could come in on the night shift and work, often had to double back the next morning. This allowed me to take the baby to my (ex) husband's  work, give him the baby right before he got off and get to work.

Anybody else find themselves in the sick at work situation?


----------



## Mini Horses

Still here....mainly because I avoided danger....didn't do laundry!!  Who knew??  

Sprinkles happened sometime before daybreak.   Just enough to wear boots, not tennies.   Of course, goats insisted it was a downpour!   Not.   Minis and chickens are laughing at them.    me too!    

Today and tomorrow will be long days at work.  My choice.  Gets work done, frees up other days.   I'm helping do work at stores that have no assigned reps right now.  I'm looking at what I want to save to spend on fence, goats, implements....feels good  😁  keeps we out of my retirement income.  Feels like free $$ when I spend it!  

  doing this for just a few more minutes.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Anybody else find themselves in the sick at work situation?


I think most mom's have.  Fortunately my mom and dear MIL were generally there to help me out.  Also, kids weren't sick very often, me almost never.  Fortunate.

Because I knew the problems. I made myself available if DGD needed care.

Fortunately no threats of job loss!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning, hard to get on here first thing since we now have a school room where my laptop lives.  
Got another 5 bunnies sold, they're be leaving in a couple of weeks.  Farrier is coming. Need to get those apples processed.


----------



## Baymule

Yay for selling the bunnies. Farrier day is always a good thing to do.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morningish! Slept in today and took myself to Starbucks. Now it's time to work and do homework. 
I do think I have to do the dangerous thing today and do laundry. Folding might get saved for a time of extreme procrastination. I do have to consider the risk after all.


Alaskan said:


> No! The dirty clothes go under the bed... clean clothes get tossed on a chair.... or the couch


I love the idea, the thing is I only have a singular chair, that seems to always have a hoodie and jacket on it. And no couch around. I would love to say I could stuff them in the closet, but there seem to be a lot of other things that have been tossed in the closet in one way or another. Maybe I need a pile for clean clothes, and a pile for dirty ones, but both under my bed as that seems to be the only spot that I have space.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I've worked with a 103* fever. I've had the flu and never missed a day of work. There is just something wrong about that.


Not only wrong, just plain stupid and NOT a good way to run a business! How much gets done when sick employee shares with everyone else?



Poka_Doodle said:


> Maybe I need a pile for clean clothes, and a pile for dirty ones, but both under my bed as that seems to be the only spot that I have space.


Maybe you could get an underbed storage tote for the clean stuff so you don't have to keep track of which pile is which. 

Oh, I guess that wouldn't be any different than actually putting the clean stuff in a dresser. Never mind!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Good morning, hard to get on here first thing since we now have a school room where my laptop lives.
> Got another 5 bunnies sold, they're be leaving in a couple of weeks.  Farrier is coming. Need to get those apples processed.


Do you do shoes or barefoot?

Congrats on the bunnies.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Do you all just have one laundry basket?? We have three... Plus a sorter in the laundry room. One laundry basket for dirty laundry, that gets emptied into the sorter every couple of days. The other two baskets are for clean laundry, they sit there until we decide to fold laundry. Some days we do actually fold on the same day the clothes are cleaned.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all, coffee is ready. I went to town yesterday and got cream. Going to the Highway 80 Mission in Longview this morning to donate BJ's clothing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good job Bay!   I did same with my late's yrs ago.  Someone with be glad to use them.  Moms went to a women's center.   It's something that needs to be done.

Yesterday I updated some areas in stores with new price strips on shelves.  Again, price and/or size changes.  Nothing got cheaper!   My tip -- when buying check quantity.  Ldry detergent drops several ounces per jug, same price.  The previous size is normally left to "sell thru"....so look for that.   Most resets are done for the year but I see huge price ticketing efforts.   Some stores are very low product, others not so.  If you need any TP...get it!!!   Fav store out, go to another but don't wait.  

Meats are already high and climbing faster.   The things we raise are golden!!    I have a setting hen, normally I'd break her up this late.  Not this year.  In fact, incubator comes to mind. And turkeys on sale this Fall....maybe not so much.    Its what's happening.  Higher prices, less available.  Really, really hard for some folks who are income challenged.  Got a neighbor in need, try to help.

So, on to more pleasant thoughts....cooler here but, still humid.   Doesn't seem right.  Since weekend predicted to be better I'm good with whatever comes. 😁🙄Like I could change it anyway!   There's a goat auction this Sat, will go if nothing else comes up I'd rather do.   It's just my social thing.   😁  cats are calling for breakfast...gotta go.


----------



## rachels.haven

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Do you all just have one laundry basket?? We have three... Plus a sorter in the laundry room. One laundry basket for dirty laundry, that gets emptied into the sorter every couple of days. The other two baskets are for clean laundry, they sit there until we decide to fold laundry. Some days we do actually fold on the same day the clothes are cleaned.


We have two per bedroom because I hate sorting whites. I hate sorting so much in college I used to take off my dirty socks and pin them together so they would wash as a pair and I wouldn't have to sort them. Now all but DH's socks are the same color and same size so I still don't have to sort them, but I'd still prefer the pinning system if I could get away with it.


----------



## promiseacres

Made BLT's and fried eggplant for supper last night. A few nights ago I fried up some puffball mushrooms. Kid's loved it.  We have them growing in the yard.  Still mild temps, so we'll take it. I did get one buck of apples canned into applesauce. But out of regular sized lids... but a friend has extras. I have plenty of wide mouthed jars... but very few wide mouth jars. Plenty of the regular sized jars. 
 Might pick tomatoes to dehydrate.  

@Alaskan barefoot!  Couldn't afford to shoe 8 ponies/horses plus I think it's healthier.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Good morning everyone!  Got my first cuppa... and am about to engage in the dreaded make believe with the babe. (i have always hated make believe... can't wait to go forest exploring instead!)   

  He's working on potty training so its a rigid 30m prompts for peeing so we don't go through 465 pair of underwear! lol.  He does great naked, but the underwear are confusing.   He's not a fan of prompts, just wants to be naked!  But at 2yo with a size 6 butt.... he needs to be done with diapers.  They don't come big enough for his chunk! (not at an affordable price anyways) He's gonna be potty trained before he talks at this rate!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Made BLT's and fried eggplant for supper last night. A few nights ago I fried up some puffball mushrooms. Kid's loved it.  We have them growing in the yard.  Still mild temps, so we'll take it. I did get one buck of apples canned into applesauce. But out of regular sized lids... but a friend has extras. I have plenty of wide mouthed jars... but very few wide mouth jars. Plenty of the regular sized jars.
> Might pick tomatoes to dehydrate.
> 
> @Alaskan barefoot!  Couldn't afford to shoe 8 ponies/horses plus I think it's healthier.
> View attachment 87834


I agree.

The percheron we had came with bad shoed feet.  We had him go barefoot. It was interesting to see the hoof wall grow thicker and healthier.  Barefoot is so much better.   Easier to fully clean put the feet too if any hot or injury happens.


----------



## Alaskan

Thefarmofdreams said:


> Good morning everyone!  Got my first cuppa... and am about to engage in the dreaded make believe with the babe. (i have always hated make believe... can't wait to go forest exploring instead!)
> 
> He's working on potty training so its a rigid 30m prompts for peeing so we don't go through 465 pair of underwear! lol.  He does great naked, but the underwear are confusing.   He's not a fan of prompts, just wants to be naked!  But at 2yo with a size 6 butt.... he needs to be done with diapers.  They don't come big enough for his chunk! (not at an affordable price anyways) He's gonna be potty trained before he talks at this rate!


We just had the kids wear a big shirt in the house... naked bottom.  or commando and overalls in public.

No underwear or they would pee themselves.   Took maybe 6 months of going commando.

But...  overalls are great.  They keep the bottom nice and "free" so kid remembers not to pee himself.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

@Alaskan overalls are an interesting idea... He is already doing better about underwear. But I'll have to keep baggy + commando in mind 😁

Hubby got up this am to messages from the tenant downstairs that their ceiling was leaking, and had collapsed. So I got to climb out on the roof of their bedroom (1 story extension) and staple a tarp down till we can get a roofer out.  Ugh. I HATE roofs. Almost as much as I hate ladders.  I ended up climbing out the bedroom window that is over their roof in order to avoid the ladder.  but I got it done. I need to make myself a list of maintenance tasks and schedule them in my calendar.  Especially for the new house. Clearly hubby either doesn't know or can't organize himself to stay on top of them.


----------



## Alaskan

Thefarmofdreams said:


> messages from the tenant downstairs that their ceiling was leaking, and had collapsed. So I got to climb out on the roof of their bedroom (1 story extension) and staple a tarp down




Flat rooves are evil!!!  (And yes I have a bit of flat roof)


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Alaskan said:


> Flat rooves are evil!!!  (And yes I have a bit of flat roof)


It's bit flat, not a huge slope, but enough I think. Just left much too long since it was last shingled. I know to pay attention to such things now!


----------



## messybun

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Do you all just have one laundry basket?? We have three... Plus a sorter in the laundry room. One laundry basket for dirty laundry, that gets emptied into the sorter every couple of days. The other two baskets are for clean laundry, they sit there until we decide to fold laundry. Some days we do actually fold on the same day the clothes are cleaned.


Everyone in the house has their own basket and is responsible for what’s in it. I started washing my own when we had a buck in rut, I was the only one who could handle the smell of my laundry lol! 
Now clean clothes get moved between bed and chair until I finally decide to take the ten minutes to fold. Now that we don’t have a buck sometimes I’ll just toss my favorite clothes in somebody else’s load so I don’t have to do laundry that week.


----------



## Mini Horses

We're having rain "here and there"  🙄  so it goes...very overcast.   Well working today, so matters little what's going on out there.  One store all day.  Hoping weekend clears but, now saying rain and clearing Mon.  Hope FedEx decides to find and deliver my order, now 4 days late delivery -- even after the additional 4 days delay at pick up. 😔🙁🤪

Delivery delays are real!


----------



## Baymule

I slept until 6! Better than the midnight or the 3 AM when my eyes fly open. Having first cup of coffee. On my agenda today is to make a load of throwaway stuff over to Jimmy's, my neighbor with the 20 yard roll off box. I have a gob of feed sacks in the portable building. And I'm sure I can snag a few more things along the way.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Morning all. I need that coffee today. Babe slept awful and so did I. I wish we still napped! No plans today, it's wet and we have 2 more days of qt before we can go out.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, thank you for the coffee. Lazy day here, just homework and maybe eventually folding laundry. 
Any other laundry risks I should be aware of before I eventually do fold it today?


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning all, thank you for the coffee. Lazy day here, just homework and maybe eventually folding laundry.
> Any other laundry risks I should be aware of before I eventually do fold it today?


Beware of zippers, miniature little chainsaws, they are.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Beware of zippers, miniature little chainsaws, they are.


True!!


----------



## messybun

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning all, thank you for the coffee. Lazy day here, just homework and maybe eventually folding laundry.
> Any other laundry risks I should be aware of before I eventually do fold it today?


Searing hot jean buttons. They’re the real reason people tuck in their shirts!


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning on way to work, within 1/4 mile of house....have close to 30 wild turkey crossing Rd, then just beyond them, 3 lovely deer.   There's a good amount of wooded acreage close by, with crop fields nestled in between.  Good hunting!   Have to keep your eyes wide open when driving.   😁   these turkey hang in same general area all the time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi all, just wanted to pop on and say that I survived folding laundry today. Hope y'all had a wonderful day!


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi all, just wanted to pop on and say that I survived folding laundry today. Hope y'all had a wonderful day!


So glad you checked in!  

Did the hot jean buttons/snaps bite you?


----------



## Mini Horses

Up but barely....feeling like I should still be snuggled in bed.   🤫  not fully awake.  However, won't be long and groggy will be gone -- coffee is in my cup!  Just breaking daylight and a porchful of cats got fed.  Coolish out.  Gauge says 67.  Awwwhh,  bless my coffee!!   Nice!    Have some....hot water for tea or chocolate if you prefer that, join me in a morning ritual.   I'm enjoying mine.   Oh, yes, plenty bought in case grocery shelves get low!  😁. Tea bags aplenty, also.

It's time to plan my day but not in the mood yet.   Maybe after more coffee -- more daylight -- more movement!     mornings can be hard...need to do my stretches.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the coffee.  Busy day planned. Still need to get the 2nd bucket of apples made into sauce. Make cookies for the girls' softball tournament tomorrow morning. Speech, feed pick up. DH wants me to do a walmart run, DS needs packed up and off to a youth group camping trip for the weekend. Pretty sure it won't all get done. Bunny cages will wait a few days I guess.  
Have a great day.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the coffee. I made a pick up load to the dumpster yesterday. Now it's going to get down to sorting out things. Good stuff, trash stuff. LOL I put my 3 tier chick brooder on a roller base on a local chicken FB group yesterday. I'm going to sell  as much of the excess stuff as I can. or give it away. I didn't like the brooder anyway, instead used horse water tubs with pine shavings to brood chicks.

No plans for today. We'll see what it brings.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the coffee. I made a pick up load to the dumpster yesterday. Now it's going to get down to sorting out things. Good stuff, trash stuff. LOL I put my 3 tier chick brooder on a roller base on a local chicken FB group yesterday. I'm going to sell  as much of the excess stuff as I can. or give it away. I didn't like the brooder anyway, instead used horse water tubs with pine shavings to brood chicks.
> 
> No plans for today. We'll see what it brings.


Ooooooh!!!   Goodies!    

So glad you live far away, or I am sure most of that would end up at my house.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> So glad you checked in!
> 
> Did the hot jean buttons/snaps bite you?


I got lucky, only one pair of jeans, and with laundry that had been washed two days prior to getting folded, it was safer to touch.


----------



## Bruce

Always best to err on the side of safety Poka


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Always best to err on the side of safety Poka


Exactly! Giving the clothes a couple days to cool is very safe, it also gives you time to take note of the dangers of eventually folding said laundry. And on an actually logical thought process (I know we do sooo much of that) with the price to do laundry, you have to be smart with how many bulky clothes, like jeans, you wash. Thus not only saving money, but also making laundry folding safer.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready. Yesterday I got up some of the weed cloth that was in the garden. It was held down by bricks and had paper feed sacks under it. I got 2/3 of it done. I stacked bricks in the back of the mule, wadded up the weed cloth and stuffed it in a garbage bag, picked up the feed bags, folded and stuffed in 2 garbage bags. Then I was tired and quit. Took bags to Jimmy's dumpster. Hopefully I can finish today. Then I'll be able to turn the sheep in to eat down the weeds.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've been cussing the internet all morning!  The scattered sprinkles, light rains predicted, became huge downpours!  Come and go ones but, really heavy.  Of course, with Dish net, you lose access.      it's what's available!  

Coffeepot worked!  Been drinking that.  TV is full of cartoons and medicare ads   I'm cooking stuff for freezer and weekend eats.  Telling self "you will clean this house!!!".  Guess I'll get in the mood eventually.  Worked 5 long days. Just gonna chill a couple hours.  Actually slept until 7:30.  I'll get active in another hour....chores still waiting with rains holding them up.  Not much to do this time of year.  Water troughs are sure full!!   Basically, open coops.  Feed a couple younger chicks.  Feed old stallion.  

Today is auction day...probably won't go, although might be a good "buy" day as many will stay home.  Then. I don't need anything!  The few late kids I still want to sell won't go until next month.   Yep -- guess I'll clean house.  

Lazy, rainy day.  Need to go empty the dishwasher.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning! Feeling devilish, and skipping my coffee this morning. Hope y'all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> with the price to do laundry, you have to be smart with how many bulky clothes, like jeans, you wash.


And you don't need to wash the jeans until they can stand on their own!



Mini Horses said:


> Guess I'll get in the mood eventually.


About the only thing that gets this household in a cleaning mood is the expectation of "soon to arrive" guests. And even then it isn't a strong mood.


----------



## Mini Horses

No guests but, drag in and drop is getting in the way!   😂   so I summoned up the courage to attack the mess.  Made a dent, not done....will do more tomorrow.  Couple boxes of trash to haul off, things to put away, rearranging.  Hey, found a couch in here!! 🤫  think there's a table in the dining area....turned storage area.    I know its under there, gotta clear it.   Just put things away. Thanksgiving dinner and so on...ya know?  

We had a good amount of rain today.  Just shy of 1.5".  About 4 heavy dumps.  At least some soaked in between the rounds.  Maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Didn't finish the garden yesterday, I get it done today. Going for my second cup of coffee. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

I slept late again.  Doing coffee now and it's good!  Really overcast again today...more rain possible.   Hope not as much as yesterday.  It's peanut harvest time here and farmers are concerned.  Turkey and deer are loving the nuts!    Flocks of geese are starting to move.  With our crops and waterways, we have a lot of overnight rest and forage drop-ins.  Corn and p-nuts, yum, yum!

Nothing much planned.  I'll clear that dining room table today....cook a "pot" of something....another do it as it comes day.   😏


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Gonna start dh coffee in a minute... baby decided to play jump on and off mommies tail bone and lets just say the fun isnt mutual. So far feeling pretty good other wise woke up stuff now cleared up and  coughing alot less so i am happy. Midwife says i should test negative by now basised on when my symptoms started so should be good for a home birth which makes me thrilled. Need to carpet clean and organize the house some along with spraying germ kill everywhere then i feel better about popping. Should be fun getting closer i would like baby to wait until after wensday as my midwife isnt feeling well and wont be back until then. They have others standing by but still i like her the other two i dont know.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good luck keeping baby locked up!


----------



## Baymule

Weed cloth and paper feed sacks are picked up, pregnant ewes and one with month old twins are enjoying the grass and weeds.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, slept in today. Coffee was just made, cleaning just finished, just homework, Walmart, and hopefully halter breaking a lamb today for class. Might try and go see some colors and enjoy being outside before a storm hits tonight.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Hey, found a couch in here!! 🤫 think there's a table in the dining area....turned storage area.


You sure you aren't in my house??



Mini Horses said:


> It's peanut harvest time here and farmers are concerned. Turkey and deer are loving the nuts!


OK, knowing little about peanuts other than I can buy them at the grocery store ...
I thought they grew underground. Do the turkeys and deer know they are there and dig them up??


----------



## promiseacres

Afternoon update> Girl's were runner ups for their softball tournament! Pretty good considering they were seated in the 3rd place. They lost the championship by 1. My girls played well and DD1 had an awesome game in the first game, made a catch that turned the game around so that they came back from losing. It was a fun day. We then got some pumpkins picked out and then had supper at a local campground with some church friends, DS was camping there with the youth group. 
Today we got the rabbit cages cleaned and still need to finish those apples, may do that tomorrow.  DH is going to clean the shotguns as we're hoping to get some clay shooting in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> OK, knowing little about peanuts other than I can buy them at the grocery store ...
> I thought they grew underground. Do the turkeys and deer know they are there and dig them up??


Yes, they grow underground.  When time to harvest, they go thru with an implement on the tractor that scoops the plant out by the roots, flipping it out and over.  The roots and attached peanuts are then up and exposed to dry out some..  a few days later they come thru and lift those, taking the pnut, discarding plant.   The plant is quite often then sweep up and roll baled for a forage crop...mostly for cattle.   But in these processes, some p-nuts are lost in the field.  Lots of protein in the nut and the shells, vines.  Wildlife scavengers eat ok.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I see where some farmers talk about peanut hay....


----------



## Mini Horses

The p-nut hay from the leftover vines can be pretty dirty, IMO.  Depending on soil and weather.   Now there is a variety grown for tops that produces good forage, no nuts.  It's predominately very southern...Georgia. Florida.   I've tried to find some close, no luck.  Nutritionally a good legume without the stem and leaf drop of alfalfa.

I'd go to SC if I could get it....5-8 hr drive there.  But....


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is on. A friend is coming to visit this morning, with her 3 kids. She and my daughter grew up together, they were 9 months apart. I was a stay at home mom, and I babysat her and her brother. We’ll visit then she is taking me to lunch.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning @Baymule and BYHers. 
School, speech and "normal" stuff today.  The groceries still need gotten, laundry is piling up... rain this afternoon. And those apples still in the bucket.   Have a great week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all!   My usual coffee...while checking on forum and work schedule.  Seems pretty calm everywhere...looks like a stay home day.   😁  👍 

Extremely overcast, dull out there.  Have a couple errands I might do, might not.  Nothing real necessary, except some diesel for the tractor.  That's a station close by.  Will focus on trying to have seller make FedEx find my shipment that went MIA 11 days ago ...or send another, or refund. OR......  I'm not happy.  I need this thing here.

Think I'll chill before I call anyone.  😏  calmly direct is nicer than ranting ugly!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I have decided (today) that I need a horse. Have I ever owned a horse? No. Have I ever ridden a horse for more than 6 hours a day? No. Could I ride one currently? No. So tips are appreciated!


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I have decided (today) that I need a horse. Have I ever owned a horse? No. Have I ever ridden a horse for more than 6 hours a day? No. Could I ride one currently? No. So tips are appreciated!


I grew up with horses! What are your goals with the horse? Thoughts on use?  Property/barn/pasture plans? Do you have specific questions?

I just got my oldest back from his dads (huzzah), am dealing with the frustration of them neglecting his educational and nutritional needs  and watching him and the baby celebrate their reunion by playing very noisily with cars. 😁  Gotta start his school soon.... I think we're going to work on independence with school tasks in hopes he can just do school there without them interfering.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Thefarmofdreams said:


> What are your goals with the horse? Thoughts on use? Property/barn/pasture plans? Do you have specific questions?


Goal- ultimately barrel racing. That's a long road though, as I've never done it before. I would probably have to board the horse, we only have 5 acres, one of which is occupied by a cow and the rest is dense woods that lord knows what inhabits, the chickens are close to the house. My specific question is nutrition. I know very little about horse nutrition.


----------



## Mini Horses

😏Sadly, your experience, goals and boarding do not make for the best results...for you or the horse. Barrel racing is a skill set for you and your mount, along with a relationship together for optimum results.  Physical conditioning is paramount for safety.  A horse trained for these events is expensive and generally a spicy ride.  You're not ready for that.....and I'm assuming you want to be in some level of competition.

were you watching a rodeo to get this idea?   😁🤔    yeah, most start with a nice trail rider and expand their riding from there.  Daily care, knowledge of ground manners, handling and knowing their body language signals all need to be learned.  These animals are more than taking on a puppy to housebreak.....

Horses are lovely, intelligent partners.  I hope you can consider taking up some horse farm visits before any efforts to buy as it will help you greatly in your decision.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Goal- ultimately barrel racing. That's a long road though, as I've never done it before. I would probably have to board the horse, we only have 5 acres, one of which is occupied by a cow and the rest is dense woods that lord knows what inhabits, the chickens are close to the house. My specific question is nutrition. I know very little about horse nutrition.


https://www.hoofrehab.com/Diet.html is an amazing nutrition resource! I plan on using it with my guy when I bring him home. There is also a facebook group, if you do FB, "forage based equine nutrition". However, with boarding, you may not have much say in what they eat. It depends on the barn. 

I looooooooooove barrel racing. My qh and I lived to run barrels when we were younger. You'll want a horse that enjoys moving out at speed, but that is also super able to stop/be slowed up when needed. (contrary to popular opinion, a complete hot head isn't necessarily a good plan). And you actually want to spend a lot more time doing dressage-like exercises for training- circles, loops, speeding up, slowing down, giving to your leg, impeccable stopping, etc. I love a solid QH type for barrels, but i've seen some amazing barrel horses with all different builds. Sometimes small built wiry horses can spin like a top and weave like nobody's business (they are easy to push around with your weight/leg). Above all, make sure they have the basics before you run, and don't over work barrels (bc they get sour and turn into demons, lol). anyways. i'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## promiseacres

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I have decided (today) that I need a horse. Have I ever owned a horse? No. Have I ever ridden a horse for more than 6 hours a day? No. Could I ride one currently? No. So tips are appreciated!


Lessons!!!!  get some horse skills at a good barn before you jump in head first. Horses are lovely but it can be heartbreaking when you get in over your head. Even buying tack takes some experience. A trainer/instructor can help!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Thefarmofdreams said:


> https://www.hoofrehab.com/Diet.html is an amazing nutrition resource! I plan on using it with my guy when I bring him home. There is also a facebook group, if you do FB, "forage based equine nutrition". However, with boarding, you may not have much say in what they eat. It depends on the barn.
> 
> I looooooooooove barrel racing. My qh and I lived to run barrels when we were younger. You'll want a horse that enjoys moving out at speed, but that is also super able to stop/be slowed up when needed. (contrary to popular opinion, a complete hot head isn't necessarily a good plan). And you actually want to spend a lot more time doing dressage-like exercises for training- circles, loops, speeding up, slowing down, giving to your leg, impeccable stopping, etc. I love a solid QH type for barrels, but i've seen some amazing barrel horses with all different builds. Sometimes small built wiry horses can spin like a top and weave like nobody's business (they are easy to push around with your weight/leg). Above all, make sure they have the basics before you run, and don't over work barrels (bc they get sour and turn into demons, lol). anyways. i'll get off my soapbox now.


I was leaning towards arabian. Would this be possible?


----------



## Mini Horses

Arabs are very agile and can excell in many performance events.  They do very well in overland distance events, also.  As with all breeds, some have better pedigree than others...ancestry matters.

They're my breed choice for their beauty and intelligence.   I've been fortunate to own a couple over my riding years.  I like a good qtr horse but, way different body.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> Arabs are very agile and can excell in many performance events.  They do very well in overland distance events, also.  As with all breeds, some have better pedigree than others...ancestry matters.
> 
> They're my breed choice for their beauty and intelligence.   I've been fortunate to own a couple over my riding years.  I like a good qtr horse but, way different body.


Very good to know! My dad has only ever owned Arabian horses so I wanted a breed he was very familiar with so he could always help me.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Lessons!!!!  get some horse skills at a good barn before you jump in head first. Horses are lovely but it can be heartbreaking when you get in over your head. Even buying tack takes some experience. A trainer/instructor can help!


X2

Start with lessons 

That way too you can try out different types/kinds of horses.

I STILL remember to this day, crystal clear, how uh (insert huge embarrassingly large number) many years ago when I was 12-ish I got to ride a retired police horse.

 I THOUGHT turn left and he turned left.  You barely had to move anything, coolest thing ever.

And SMOOOOOOOOOOTH.

I never road anything like him before or since. 

Some horses will jangle out your brains at a walk.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Very good to know! My dad has only ever owned Arabian horses so I wanted a breed he was very familiar with so he could always help me.


Huh... haven't had one of those...

As a kid we had quarter horses.

As a scout I worked with mixed breed whatever.  But mostly "ponies" and quarter horses.

As an adult I had a Caspian, a Percheron, and a quarter horse x Thoroughbred.

That cross broke me.  Skin that would get cut, rubbed raw, messed up if you spit at it... hooves that would get bruised if you touched them, and had to be fed "fancy" to keep weight on him.  Nice obedient beast...but sheesh!

The Caspian had a fiery side... I would guess like an Arabian, but if you did round pen work first he was fine.  He had proper hide and was a super easy keeper.  He had a stupid streak though.  Every blasted spring he would get excited about the change in temps, and dance all over, and inevitably slip on an ice patch and get himself out of joint. Every spring this horse massage lady would have to come up and rub him back into alignment.   1 to 3 sessions depending on how stupid he had been.

The Percheron was great.  A gentle giant, just wouldn't tolerate if you were scared of him.  But he had skin like iron, and also an easy keeper.

I would worry that an Arabian would be persnickity with his feed.  Easier keepers are.... EASY. 

Persnickity feeders are a pain in the rear, so much more work.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Huh... haven't had one of those.


Oh you need one. They are the fastest horse I’ve ever been on in my life. It was invigorating! That tail pop too!


----------



## farmerjan

Not to rain on anyone's parade... but am I dreaming or are you expecting @Cecilia's-herd ?  And with cows and all , then a new baby????  And not to be a real PITA, but you are how old???? It is a young persons sport.... a very agile, lithe, young girls' sport....  I am just curious where and when you would have time for a horse that will need daily work and time and effort as well as a substantial amount of money in feed and shelter and tack...... I had horses for years, barrel raced as a teen and then after my son was born... there were not enough hours in a day..... and I did not work an outside job..... AND I was accustomed to juggling horse chores with school and work as a teen and then as a newlywed.....
Just thinking you may be having a hormonal reaction rather than a realistic outlook.   I spent several hours a day with normal trail riding to condition my mare as well as several days a week doing some ring work and practice runs. 
Something to consider.  Normal trail riding will even be more difficult with time constraints of a newborn....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> but am I dreaming or are you expecting @Cecilia's-herd ?


Yes I am! 5 months along.


farmerjan said:


> It is a young persons sport.... a very agile, lithe, young girls' sport....


I'm 22, and I would like to think a girl can dream. I still play rugby! I would say I'm fairly agile... I don't know for sure. Thankfully money has never been a big issue with our family for reasons I won't disclose 🤣
And yes- it most likely is hormonal...  but its so fun to watch... so pretty


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Got to go get dog food this morning. I have paperwork to turn in for a new patient, then will set appointment for check up, physical and covid antibody test.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yes I am! 5 months along.
> 
> I'm 22, and I would like to think a girl can dream. I still play rugby! I would say I'm fairly agile... I don't know for sure. Thankfully money has never been a big issue with our family for reasons I won't disclose 🤣
> And yes- it most likely is hormonal...  but its so fun to watch... so pretty


With a brand new baby, some things are off the table. I called it dropping out of the land of the living for 2 years. Everything I did was all about my baby and it will be for you too. 

I'm not going to crush your dream. Get a horse. Get a horse that is gentle, absolutely calm, the kind that you can put out to pasture for 4 months, then saddle up and ride and he is still the same horse. Many horses will nut up and act crazy if not ridden often. You don't know how to ride. Your first horse does not need to be a hot head, chomping and tugging at the bit ready to RUN. Look at it this way, a calm gentle horse for you to learn on, then becomes a calm gentle horse for your child to learn to ride on. Make sense?

The blue eye that is in my avatar belonged to Joe's Tuff Bars, the absolute love of my life. He appeared in a neighbor's lot, cut up, skinny, standing 3 legged, head hanging almost to the ground and lower lip hanging loose. I came home from work, got out of the car and was drawn to the fence like a magnet. That skinny horse saw me at the fence and limped slowly to me and put his head over the fence for me to pet him. Instant love.

My new husband saw this and my excitement when I talked about this horse and the big smile on my face. Every day I was at the fence to pet this horse. Turned out the horse didn't belong to the neighbor, it belonged to a friend of his and one day when he came to feed the horse, my husband was there. He bought the horse. Joe was mine. 

Joe was 7 years old. He was an old soul, calm, gentle, not spooky, practically nothing ruffled him. Over the years, there were times that I didn't have time to ride very often, due to work. It didn't matter, Joe was the same, day in, day out, ridden often or not ridden for months. I joked that he had 2 speeds, slow and stop. He would give me a good gallop or brisk trot, but was hard for a non rider to get above a fast walk. He was safe for anybody to ride. He was my baby, my heart horse. Other horses came and went, Joe stayed. We had to put him down August 2020, at age 32. BJ and I bawled like babies. 

You need a Joe.

My two favorite guys. Both of them big guys, white haired and blue eyed. Both of them carried my heart away with them.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> You need a Joe.


I need a Joe so bad   That was one of the sweetest stories I’ve ever read.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I need a Joe so bad   That was one of the sweetest stories I’ve ever read.


Yes, you need a Joe. Take your time, he is out there somewhere waiting on you. You'll know it when it is right.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Yes, you need a Joe. Take your time, he is out there somewhere waiting on you. You'll know it when it is right.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

@Cecilia's-herd DEFINITELY slow down if you're pregnant! I didn't realize.  You are definitely not too old to ride, but 5 months along is NOT the time to start riding.  It hurts.  LOL.  (i retrained a QH i needed to sell at 6months along... it was not fun.  And at 35, I still ride hard. and would totally actively barrel race if i had the entry fees... lol) And I think Bay said, you aren't part of the living for 2 years... .she wasn't lying.  My kiddo is just 2 and he's still glued to me AT ALL TIMES.  You don't get a ton of you time and freedom (and unless you're VERY lucky, exhausted.  Babies are designed to wake up frequently, and you with them.)  So definitely look for the horse, sign up for lessons.  but don't make big commitments until you get through the newborn stage, at minimum!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Thefarmofdreams said:


> @Cecilia's-herd DEFINITELY slow down if you're pregnant!


My whole life has been GO GO GO! And now my life has just kinda stopped short. I think I’m going to start coaching rugby instead of playing it at the moment. I’m going to miss the adrenaline rush for sure… I feel so capable and strong. My mom is practically loosing her mind with worrying.
Now I’m not an expert in these thing but I feel like a horse back ride would be a great way to send you into labor… something to consider 🤣


----------



## Margali

@Cecilia's-herd  And... not to burst your bubble further but it's hard to stop at one baby. As soon as they hit 2ish the baby cravings started up for me. 
My oldest is 9 and youngest is 3. We are just getting really active in hobbies again. Now we did start kids a good decade later than you and never lived near family. That makes a huge difference in leisure time available.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another day awaits our adventures.  My weather isn't much better, overcast, dampish, coolish...blah!   On flip side, coffee is good!   Help yourself.

Now I know this is a touch early but, with "all things" limping along with stores and suppliers, our need for garden seed becomes a consideration.  After all, we all have this come up every winter.   So I began to look at sites.  Wow....Prices are way up.  Park seed even lists the number of seed...no weight...so 15 seed for $6.95.   I mean, this is bad!  Tomatoes and peppers...not even new or exotics.       This is not a site a use, just one of those magic emails we all get.    Even so, places I normally use are showing obvious price increases.  There are already several out of stock items.  Hope many of us have saved seed!  I know I have some, thankfully.....  Be ready to share your excess 

Now that's off my chest!    Next, it's chicken molting time.  Feathers everywhere!  Really gives me a pounding heart when I find a lot floating....you look for a carcass and then see the half naked, freakish looking bird clucking along!     during my rounds yesterday, I discovered my setting hen no longer was.  Day before, was...now all eggs gone!  Not even a shell.   So...Shes fine.  First thought. Snake.  But haven't seen any around.  No seeming entry into coop....oh well....all chickens were ok.

My call to seller on tractor implement trace got me "we will talk to FedEx and get back within 48 hrs. Okay?".   Of course it's not ok!  But, what are my options??!!  I'm not happy and this not acceptable......I'm waiting. 

What are y'all doing today????


----------



## farmerjan

@Cecilia's-herd ;   I did  not make the comments I made to be negative.  I rode regularly until nearly my 8th month, on a very nice well mannered horse ......that was my barrel racing horse.... but who also was not a nut/wound up type of horse.  She would carry my little sister safely but when she knew we were going to go for a "real ride" she was ready to GO.   For someone to "start"with a horse,  being pregnant is not the time.  I neglected alot of my horses' time when I was pregnant but more so after my son was born.... I got her when I was 15 at 1 1/2 yrs old.  Broke, trained her myself.... I had plenty of riding experience prior to getting  "my very own horse".  Baby sat and anything I could do so that I could pay for her, feed etc... part of the deal to learn responsibility my parents said.  She went through my marriage, pregnancy, baby, divorce, move to Va, son growing up and my many many long hard work hours... lost her when she was 28.....and I was in my 40's....

The thing that you may not realize at 22 is that kids take an inordinate amount of time and energy.  I was nearly 20 when I had my son and I was fit and active and he about wore me out...And I used to log in more than 30 hours a week as the neighborhood babysitter... with 2-5 at a time in the evenings...and I had a little sister at 11 so was a big part of her "caregiver" as there were also 2 very active brothers only a few years younger than me that it was all my mom could do to keep up with too......It is a juggling act for the first several years.  I took him with me on the horse for short little rides when he was very stable at sitting up and holding on... but he HAD to come first.  I went stir crazy at times wanting to go out to the barn, and he was sleeping and knew it was not safe to get too far away.  I was an hour away from my parents so no easy "come babysit for 2 hours please"  so I could go ride.

I think coaching rugby and doing any and every other physical activity that you can do is great.  Up to being careful of the "belly".... so nothing happens that you can possibly prevent.  But once the little one is here, your focus will change, as it rightly should.  And there will be days that you will want to pull your hair out to have an hour to just talk to another adult  in a conversation that actually is in paragraphs and not in 3 word sentences.... That is the world of being a parent.  They are the greatest gift and the greatest test of your life.


----------



## farmerjan

And just a little added.... I went riding at my "term due date, " as one of our brittany spaniels got out of her pen and into the several hundred acres woods behind us...to look for her..... and it didn't help to bring on labor.... When we were debating to go to a poultry show on my due weekend... I had a dr appt on Friday and he said, go, there are hospitals in NH if you go into labor... and went to my gf's house to confirm she would feed the chickens at home while we were gone... and promptly slipped and went down 13 narrow steep stairs to the bottom... on my bottom....and nothing... tried the bumpy road ride in the car.... DS was just not in a hurry to be born. Finally after being dialated about 5-6 cm....for over a week,  they put me in and induced me....


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning.
 Ran over after chores to the farm... power outage due to storm damage again last night. It was back on but I went ahead and filled the coolers with the pork and veggies and brought them home as we had room. That way we don't have to worry about it again. Or if DH and DS get their deer it can be plugged back in.  Had a top of a cedar tree come down too, no damage and it wasn't in the road fortunately. 
Did get the applesauce all canned last night and and some tomato slices in the dehydrator yesterday. Today it's school and riding lessons, for DD1 AND DS! Excited to see how he does and how he likes it but he wants to show in the 4H with his sister so he needs some lessons.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> @Cecilia's-herd  And... not to burst your bubble further but it's hard to stop at one baby. As soon as they hit 2ish the baby cravings started up for me.
> My oldest is 9 and youngest is 3. We are just getting really active in hobbies again. Now we did start kids a good decade later than you and never lived near family. That makes a huge difference in leisure time available.


I genuinely don’t know if we can afford to do it again, money isn’t tight until you spend 100,000 dollars to have a baby


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Wait i thought you where having a home birth.... holy cow who the heck charged you that much. My midwife (granted i live in texas and i know our prices are lower then orher place but still) cost us a total of 4,500.00 with out the discounts she gave us for being return custermers and ect. But thats her normal charge. I spent 4000 for her 100 something on the midwife kit and another 100 on labs and 150 on an ultrasound.... i think if i chose to have a room at the facility it would have been another 3000 or so but no where near what you spent....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Wait i thought you where having a home birth.... holy cow who the heck charged you that much. My midwife (granted i live in texas and i know our prices are lower then orher place but still) cost us a total of 4,500.00 with out the discounts she gave us for being return custermers and ect. But thats her normal charge. I spent 4000 for her 100 something on the midwife kit and another 100 on labs and 150 on an ultrasound.... i think if i chose to have a room at the facility it would have been another 3000 or so but no where near what you spent....


Home birth is still the plan! But we did IVF twice, and it’s not getting any cheaper to do so. But I’m great full the technology is around. If not me and my wife probably wouldn’t have a family.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Coffee is ready. I'm going to work on the screened in porch today. We acquired some solar panels that were cracked. We were going to get them set up in order to run the freezers in case of power outage. To seal the cracks, you use polyurethane and squeegee it in the cracks to seal it up. But they have sat there, taking up space.  Robert took one and got it working, so I'm giving him the rest of them. Also have some odds and ends sheets of paneling and sheetrock in the portable building that I am moving to my son's house, giving him that too. That will clear out the building. There is a chick brooder that I posted on a FB chicken group, that is getting picked up on Friday. Big chunks gone.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning! 
Sounds like things are getting closer to your move @Baymule  
Have a meeting then taking youngest to get her "kindergarten" shots....skipped them last year with the covid situation, glad we don't have to follow the school rules on them. Am getting my tetanus updated also. 
Planning for our last camping trip of the year, just to the local SP for Halloween weekend. Lots of fun and taking the horses... but that's somewhat bittersweet as Richie needs to stay home. Starting his new supplements, praying they help and his feet bones "fuse" as that will help his comfort level. It's been wet so he's been mostly sound.  
Kids riding lesson went well. They had sore legs afterwards... so that's good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another day of mugginess here.  Appears it will last to some degree until next week.  Bummer!  It's depressing...no sunshine.   So. Going to work a couple days.

FedEx has officially told sender. Pkg lost!   Another was shipped yesterday.  Hope it gets here.

Put the buck out with  5 does yesterday...need to get baby making started.  

Guess I'll finish my coffee and get going.  Another slow day.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Today… hmmm today is storming really hard. Do one wants to get up today. Gotta buy a big birthing tub and package. I just keep telling myself we budgeted for it. Rina kicked Daffy this morning so that was… fun? Drama queen.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Morning! Thanks for coffee....


promiseacres said:


> It's been wet so he's been mostly sound.
> Kids riding lesson went well. They had sore legs afterwards... so that's good.


I'm glad Richie's feeling ok lately! And Oh my goodness... That gives me flashbacks to what felt like hours of posting without stirrups!

@Mini Horses I'm glad you've got progress on the implement.  Sucks you have to start all over, but at least they're finally working on fixing it!

I have a doctor appointment for the babe today... then homeschool for the big, and packing with my SIL so we're ready when the new place eventually.. someday.... closes. All on a night of awful sleep bc DH's dog was ill and woke us up every hour or two to potty.  

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Baymule

I just spent over an hour on the Tx-tag tollroad site trying to update my information, new sign in, the works. They updated their site and wanted my new credit card information since the old one expired-a YEAR ago. No matter what I did, it took me back to update my sign in, sending me emails to click on. It was the definition of insanity--doing the same thing over and over with the same results. I tried the phone number several times following the prompts--always ending with go to their website.   After clicking on the phone all over the place i FINALLY got to speak to a live person. On top of that, since my card they had on record expired a year ago, I have $187.09 in back charges.  I got to talk to Byron, a very nice man who helped me. I ALWAYS speak kindly to representatives on the phone because they have to deal with frustrated angry customers-like it's personally their fault or something. Byron was laughing and asked what I had for breakfast since I was so cheerful. So I gave him a list of all the things that have gone wrong with my life  lately and ended with, "I can sit around and feel sorry for myself or I can greet the day with a big smile and thank the Lord for it." Byron said AMEN and thanked me for making his day.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Thefarmofdreams said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!


You too! The days just keep getting better with a constant friend.


----------



## farmerjan

Heavy Heavy DEW on the grass this morning... cool 58 up to 72 already at noon.... some hay cut and ready to be tedded but I cannot pick up the tedder tongue to hook to tractor because my knees can't take the pressure... amazing how much you lift with your legs/knees without even realizing it.  I cried the last time I switched from the rake to the tedder because it was nearly impossible to get the tedder on the drawbar.... normally I would not even think much about it....I have lost so much strength from the pressure and therefore pain that it puts on my knees to lift and move stuff...  .  
Calling for nice for 3 days, then rain coming in Sat with a cold front behind it...Then nice and sunny but 20 degrees cooler...FALL IS COMING...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I'm so sorry about your knees @farmerjan , what can even be done about them?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Good morning. Coffee is ready. I'm going to work on the screened in porch today. We acquired some solar panels that were cracked. We were going to get them set up in order to run the freezers in case of power outage. To seal the cracks, you use polyurethane and squeegee it in the cracks to seal it up. But they have sat there, taking up space.  Robert took one and got it working, so I'm giving him the rest of them. Also have some odds and ends sheets of paneling and sheetrock in the portable building that I am moving to my son's house, giving him that too. That will clear out the building. There is a chick brooder that I posted on a FB chicken group, that is getting picked up on Friday. Big chunks gone.


Wow!  Cleaning out junk!

That is a great accomplishment,  and nice that you are doing it steady-like.  The entire place will be squeaky clean by spring.   

I should do that cleaning out stuff too.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Today… hmmm today is storming really hard. Do one wants to get up today. Gotta buy a big birthing tub and package. I just keep telling myself we budgeted for it. Rina kicked Daffy this morning so that was… fun? Drama queen.


Does your midwife not have a portable one that she can bring with her?

With our kids,
1. Was in the hospital 
2. In a regular bathtub at the midwife clinic
3. In the front seat of the car
4. At home.   Tried bathtub for a bit and that wasn't good so went to the birthing stool.
5. Emergency c due to placenta abruption, 2 weeks early.


----------



## Alaskan

My baby sis, her midwives brought a big portable tub.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I'm so sorry about your knees @farmerjan , what can even be done about them?


She could get them replaced! And she is, fairly soon, been in the works for awhile. Got a new ankle earlier this year. She'll be a new woman.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Wow!  Cleaning out junk!
> 
> That is a great accomplishment,  and nice that you are doing it steady-like.  The entire place will be squeaky clean by spring.
> 
> I should do that cleaning out stuff too.


Nope, got to get it done NOW. There will be a memorial for BJ in Livingston where he lived for 35 years, then one here on the 12'x54' screened porch for our friends here.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Nope, got to get it done NOW. There will be a memorial for BJ in Livingston where he lived for 35 years, then one here on the 12'x54' screened porch for our friends here.


 


No!!!!!  Ack! Panic!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Does your midwife not have a portable one that she can bring with her?
> 
> With our kids,
> 1. Was in the hospital
> 2. In a regular bathtub at the midwife clinic
> 3. In the front seat of the car
> 4. At home.   Tried bathtub for a bit and that wasn't good so went to the birthing stool.
> 5. Emergency c due to placenta abruption, 2 weeks early.


No, and honestly I’m still trying to decide if I even want the midwife there, I don’t really see the point. Also can I get the front seat of the car story?


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> No, and honestly I’m still trying to decide if I even want the midwife there, I don’t really see the point. Also can I get the front seat of the car story?


Midwife is super important. 

Midwife makes sure things go smoothly,  everyone stays calm, and knows what to do if things go wrong. 

Since they are experienced they know what things are normal and what things are not.

They also know how to fiddle with stuff to help things along and to reduce pain. 

And they help to reduce tearing.

Also, they tend to be more meticulous as to their stitch work. At least in our experience. 

The "fruity granola" types that we used were very supportive,  holistic,  and helped with all aspects of the birth including emotional and psychological.

 We interviewed a more medically oriented midwife... didn't like her at all.


As to the car birth...
We were going to have him at the midwife clinic like kid 2.  Nice and roomy room at the clinic, perfectly clean (unlike our house), they clean up after you.... and they had just put in a nice huge birthing tub.

BUT, kid 3 was just insane fast...  labor started, got in the car, 30 minutes later kid shot out.

Labor for kid 1 was 18 hours or some such,  kid 2 was 9 hours...  no idea why kid 3 was so fast, perfectly positioned I guess.  Kid 4 was again about 9 hours.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

You sound like my mom 🤣. Fine I’ll keep the midwife 🙄. I just don’t want anyone to talk much during my labor, I know that for sure. Pain is something that focuses me, hopefully that will be in my favor.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> And they help to reduce tearing.


That would be plus. DW's OB for DD1, the only male in the high risk practice, seemed in a bit of a hurry to get home for dinner. Episiotomy for a 5# 9 oz baby.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> No!!!!!  Ack! Panic!


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> You sound like my mom 🤣. Fine I’ll keep the midwife 🙄. I just don’t want anyone to talk much during my labor, I know that for sure. Pain is something that focuses me, hopefully that will be in my favor.


Make sure you tell her that ahead of time. 

Our midwife was pretty cool and very accommodating. 

2nd kid was born to an Enya CD...  but the other kids had no music.   

Some moms like candles/ smells, whatever. 

The biggest help we found was to "ride the wave".  If you tense up to the pain it causes it to be much more painful. 

All of the hippy mumbo jumbo "ride the wave" etc. Was actually helpful.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Make sure you tell her that ahead of time.
> 
> Our midwife was pretty cool and very accommodating.
> 
> 2nd kid was born to an Enya CD...  but the other kids had no music.
> 
> Some moms like candles/ smells, whatever.
> 
> The biggest help we found was to "ride the wave".  If you tense up to the pain it causes it to be much more painful.
> 
> All of the hippy mumbo jumbo "ride the wave" etc. Was actually helpful.


Is it bad for me to say I don’t know who Enya is? 

Pain is something that grounds me to reality, I had a really bad skin picking problem when I was a teen because the pain of picking made it easier to focus. Especially on tests.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Is it bad for me to say I don’t know who Enya is?









This is just one song, but we had an album of hers on loop.....  a single cd....  for 9 hours.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> This is just one song, but we had an album of hers on loop.....  a single cd....  for 9 hours.


Ok to be fair I was born in 1999, but I really really like that song! My favorite artist is James Taylor. My dad hates him LOL!


----------



## Baymule

Eyes open at 4:17 I wish I could sleep late! Coffee is ready. It is raining! 

Looking at radar, it started around midnight and should be gone by noon. It is a soft drizzly rain with a few scattered hard rains. South of me there is a band of hard rain, I wouldn't mind having, but I will take what I can get. 

I'll be working inside today. I'm giving a neighbor a tall 4 drawer filing cabinet, maybe I'll empty that today.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I feel the same, give me 20 minutes and I’ll be sleeping again. The rain here is treacherous today. No school today so who knows what we will do.


----------



## Mini Horses

No rain here today.   We have really heavy fog this morning!!  Hope it burns off fast but, with current weather, no sun, slow burn.    will be slow drive to work as this is over a wide area.  Maybe a 300 ft visibility out there.....hope it clears a little in next half hour.

Guess I'll have another cup while I wait.   Ahhh, hot coffee!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Is it bad for me to say I don’t know who Enya is?


Maybe 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Ok to be fair I was born in 1999, but I really really like that song! My favorite artist is James Taylor.


So you don't like "old" singers, you like "older old singers"


----------



## Baymule

Washing blankets that I wrapped the bedroom set in yesterday to take it to the neighbor's. There are boxes around the edges of that room. I have boxes of my Mom's tax returns, Never seemed to find the time to burn them. Guess I'll have to work on that, they gotta go. Got to clear it out, no idea where I'm going to put stuff. Guess I can cram it in BJ's junk room and crap it up some more. That room needs to be EMPTY.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> So you don't like "old" singers, you like "older old singers"


I’m not really sure how old James Taylor is. I’m not much of a music guru. All I know is I found him when I was about 14 and I loved it


----------



## Bruce

73 and still touring!  The concerts for the rest of this year are with Jackson Browne. I agree Taylor is someone I like to listen to, I think you would like Browne as well.

Enya is 60, so young (compared to me)


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> 73 and still touring!  The concerts for the rest of this year are with Jackson Browne. I agree Taylor is someone I like to listen to, I think you would like Browne as well.
> 
> Enya is 60, so young (compared to me)


Wow! 73?! I’m kinda taken aback by that. Sweet baby James is what I sing to baby boy almost every night as I lay down.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, guess its time for coffee. Was going to do school today and then head home after lunch, but ended up coming home yesterday to beat the weather. Still gotta do the school, and then chores and running errands around town today. Going to take my old showmanship rooster to an 8-year-old today, it's time to let him go teach someone the ropes and stay in the show world. Hopefully if the weather lets me, I'll get my boy lunged too, but Mother Nature will make that decision for me.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I love chicken showmanship so much. I was in FFA as a kid and 4-h. I’ve been trying so hard to convince Gianna to become a part time ag teacher so she can run a chapter. But noooo chemistry is her passion. Married for 4 years and she still doesn’t listen. What breed is your big guy? 


Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning all, guess its time for coffee. Was going to do school today and then head home after lunch, but ended up coming home yesterday to beat the weather. Still gotta do the school, and then chores and running errands around town today. Going to take my old showmanship rooster to an 8-year-old today, it's time to let him go teach someone the ropes and stay in the show world. Hopefully if the weather lets me, I'll get my boy lunged too, but Mother Nature will make that decision for me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I love chicken showmanship so much. I was in FFA as a kid and 4-h. I’ve been trying so hard to convince Gianna to become a part time ag teacher so she can run a chapter. But noooo chemistry is her passion. Married for 4 years and she still doesn’t listen. What breed is your big guy?


I love 4-H, my school didn't have FFA, but I am actually considering becoming an Ag teacher. My guy is a little Belgian Bearded D'Anver.  He's such an awesome bird that I couldn't stand just letting him go without looking for a kid for him.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Poka_Doodle said:


> I love 4-H, my school didn't have FFA, but I am actually considering becoming an Ag teacher. My guy is a little Belgian Bearded D'Anver.  He's such an awesome bird that I couldn't stand just letting him go without looking for a kid for him.


I 100% say go for it! Ag is an underrated teaching gig, I wish I could have done higher education.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Morning all, late start on the coffee for me but it will be brewed nonetheless. How many of you drink coffee literally every single morning like us? Hoping today we can get some work done outside, and need to start planning some craft projects too. I get to try my hand at baking my very first cheesecake soon for Brother-in-Law’s birthday, so hopefully I’ll find a good recipe today. Had some cans of beef stew since I haven’t ingredients to make it from scratch, but I’ll make some homemade buttermilk biscuits to go with the stew tonight. But first, a cup of coffee.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

HomesteaderWife said:


> How many of you drink coffee literally every single morning like us?


Goodness I wish. Coffee doesn’t help wake me up like some people. Showers do though!


----------



## farmerjan

No coffee, never developed a taste... Showers  at night....relaxing and put me to sleep.  I just have always gotten up, I have been a morning person... but don't want to talk to anyone for an hour or so.....I used to go out and feed my animals as a kid, then ride the horse for nearly an hour then come in get changed and get on the bus for school at 7.  That is probably why I liked testing... up and out early in the milking barn.  Now at this age, with the joints... early is not as enticing.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Too much caffeine as a kid and teen so coffee basically helps keep a headache away and sort of a sentimental way to start the day too. Can’t wait for some campfire percolator coffee soon


----------



## Alaskan

For ne the coffee is HOT, and I am always blasted cold. 

And I have NEVER been a morning person.


----------



## promiseacres

Warmed up my morning's cup for an afternoon boost. Had my tetanus booster yesterday... I think it's making me sleepy. Co op is done for the day and need to think about supper and all of that. Drizzling so no outdoor chores for a bit.


----------



## Baymule

My DirecTV quit on me a couple days ago. I ordered a new remote. It's here, can't get even the first step done. My TV is nothing but static, the receiver is not responding, I'm getting nothing. 

Step one; press MENU on your remote
Step two; select SETTINGS >REMOTE CONTROL > PROGRAM REMOTE. 

Plus a list of other things to do. Only problem is, I press Menu and get nothing. 

I finally got off hold and got a tech specialist. She had me doing all kinds of stuff. Press this , what is on the screen? Using the up/down on the receiver, scroll down, press enter. What codes are on the screes? Enter #10766. What is the number on the remote upper left corner (had to get a magnifying glass to see it)  Press exit, do you have a picture now? YES! YES! I HAVE A PICTURE!  press the volume. I press volume and nothing happens. Over all, I was on the phone over two hours. BUT I have a picture! Not only that, but I can change channels! The volume doesn't work. I actually have to WALK to the TV and press up or down! It takes me back to my childhood when TV was black and white, there was 3 stations and you changed the channel by turning a knob. Same thing with the volume, get up, walk to the TV and turn a knob to change the volume. No sitting in a recliner with a remote back then! Haha

So something is wrong with the new remote. They will call me back tomorrow. Eh


----------



## Bruce

What a PAIN Bay!!!!! And if they have to send you a new remote you have to go through all that again?


----------



## farmerjan

I am dreading trying to get the TV hooked up here....I am NO TECHIE..... seems like I went through a bunch of that on the phone, press this, type in that,  try holding down these 2 buttons on the computer not too long ago....
I am not looking forward to it....but I think I really will welcome it for some things again... been 10 years or more since I had one in the house...for TV.... I have used the old one for the dvd's and vhs tape players....


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> That would be plus. DW's OB for DD1, the only male in the high risk practice, seemed in a bit of a hurry to get home for dinner. Episiotomy for a 5# 9 oz baby.


WTH!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> WTH!


Very sad 😔. Hospitals are a vey last resort for babe.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> What a PAIN Bay!!!!! And if they have to send you a new remote you have to go through all that again?


Probably. The so called instruction booklet ( small tri-fold paper smaller than the remote) they sent with the remote was a picture of the remote with all the buttons labeled. Thanks THAT really helped! NOT! On one of the folds was instructions. 5 steps. 5. Looks simple. LIARS!!! 



farmerjan said:


> I am dreading trying to get the TV hooked up here....I am NO TECHIE..... seems like I went through a bunch of that on the phone, press this, type in that,  try holding down these 2 buttons on the computer not too long ago....
> I am not looking forward to it....but I think I really will welcome it for some things again... been 10 years or more since I had one in the house...for TV.... I have used the old one for the dvd's and vhs tape players....


I don't keep the TV on all the time. I like to watch the morning news, hoping for rain. We actually got 3/4" overnight. I like a few programs, and I like the Discovery and History channels. 

Get the TV hooked up. Will you be on satellite or Cable? A new set up on satellite requires someone to come set the satellite, run cable to the TV, hook it up and make sure the remote works! You need a pole for the satellite or they put it on your roof. Check with them for what size and how tall. My internet is on a pole like a chain link pole and is about 4' high.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I feel the urge to help you both out. If anything techie comes up again please please please message me. I’m your local Gen Z’er here to help! 🤣


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is on. I woke up every hour. Finally couldn't go back to sleep, got up at 4 AM. I've been looking at bunkbeds and queen sets. Found a twin/full wood bunkbed at Home Depot of all places with free delivery to my home. At $327.01, that's a deal. .01? A penny? I guess that makes a big difference. LOL Thinking about ordering it and taking it to my new house.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee and fog again this morning...fog not as bad as yesterday.  Plus sun is out, so fast burn off.   Off to work again.

Y'all enjoy your day!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. 

We just use a antenna... tv is free and plenty of junk on it. Sometimes it doesn't work but that's ok too. School and speech.  Then if weather holds taking dd1 over to a friends, they have a pony that needs sold and need a small kid to ride it for the videos.


----------



## Baymule

If I get a good internet connection, my DD is subscribed to stations and will give me her passcodes. IF I can get decent internet and Hughes Net ain't it! If I can do that, then I can put up a TV antenna for the local stations.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is on. I woke up every hour. Finally couldn't go back to sleep, got up at 4 AM. I've been looking at bunkbeds and queen sets. Found a twin/full wood bunkbed at Home Depot of all places with free delivery to my home. At $327.01, that's a deal. .01? A penny? I guess that makes a big difference. LOL Thinking about ordering it and taking it to my new house.


Perfect!  

You sleep in one bed and clean clothes get tossed on the other!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good morning everyone! I wish I could keep up with you early risers! It’s about noon here  stayed up way too late with the wife talking about what the baby feels like. Today is going to be a good Friday! I can feel it.


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> WTH!


Kind of my thinking as well. DD2 was 5# 15 oz, no extra cutting and stitching. Guess that doctor wasn't in a rush to get anywhere. 



Baymule said:


> The so called instruction booklet ( small tri-fold paper smaller than the remote) they sent with the remote was a picture of the remote with all the buttons labeled. Thanks THAT really helped! NOT! On one of the folds was instructions. 5 steps. 5. Looks simple. LIARS!!!


I bought a 2" receiver hitch for the Leaf. It came 2 weeks ago but the weather was not conducive until this past weekend. I hadn't opened the box before then, OOPS missing the "bolt threader" in the parts bag. After reading the "instructions" I'm glad I previously found 2 YouTube videos on the process. I suspect it will take less time since I don't have to rely on what the manufacturer provided. 



Baymule said:


> I've been looking at bunkbeds and queen sets.


Any reason not to just save the money and keep the current bed?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dd1 was born at a hoslital i hated they wouldnt let me leave i was to dialated according to that dr at 5. She was 5lb 10 oz. They also didnt have enough nurses on staff so they sent babies to nicu. Dh over heard then dd1 went and they did nothing for her expect make her more expensive... every dr i talked to see red about that birth. They induced me and broke my water on her. The boys were born at a different hospital the dd1 and neither was a bad experience outside of i hate hospitals cause you cant do anything. The boys both pretty nuch shot out but was induced because they went over one by a week the other by two weeks. Oldest boy was 8lbs,4oz. Younger was 8lbs 7oz and dd2 was my first home birth she came on her due date and was 7lbs and i cant remember the oz for some reason. But all mine after i started active labor came out in 10minutes or less. This one needs to come out i am tired of being pregnant. I want to see the baby not see my giant stomach any longer.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> This one needs to come out i am tired of being pregnant. I want to see the baby not see my giant stomach any longer.


I feel that in my soul.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Evening guys, just wanted to check in to say hi. Heading to show chickens tomorrow. Kinda fun to get so much done in the couple days I am home.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Any reason not to just save the money and keep the current bed?


I have a king size (2 extra long twins) adjustable bed with massage.  I'm keeping it. The bedroom set I sold was a full size bed plus nightstand, chest, vanity with chair and a boudoir chair. My son and son in law are over 6' tall. The 2 bedrooms of the house I'm moving to are small and would be crowded. So for those 2 bedrooms, there will be a queen bed and nightstand and a twin/full bunkbed for the grandkids. My room is bigger and will have my bed, nightstand and a chest. I'm really trying to get rid of excess stuff. I got a feeling that I'll still have too much. We moved from a 2500 square foot home to here, a 1500 square foot double wide. I don't know the square footage on son's rent house, but it is smaller with 1 bathroom. 

Coffee is ready, have to make my own now. BJ always made coffee and brought me a cup. Neighbors Robert and Sharon have their DD, son in law and grandson visiting for a few days. Son in law BBQ's some delicious pork ribs. They invited me to supper last night. It sure was good!


----------



## messybun

HomesteaderWife said:


> Morning all, late start on the coffee for me but it will be brewed nonetheless. How many of you drink coffee literally every single morning like us? Hoping today we can get some work done outside, and need to start planning some craft projects too. I get to try my hand at baking my very first cheesecake soon for Brother-in-Law’s birthday, so hopefully I’ll find a good recipe today. Had some cans of beef stew since I haven’t ingredients to make it from scratch, but I’ll make some homemade buttermilk biscuits to go with the stew tonight. But first, a cup of coffee.


I rarely drink coffee. The occasions where I just need to be awake and I’m not I can usually get by with a caffeinated tea. My morning drink is preferably room temp water lol.

Hope you had good luck on the cheesecake!


----------



## Mini Horses

Slow Saturday morning here.   Coffee and TV news in background.   Sun is out, temps just hitting 70.   The cold front crossing country will be here late afternoon...then showers.  So early evening chores, just in case.   No further plans right now.  Slacking today.   After checking my work portal, I see a heavy work week coming.  Better look at feed levels for week...get anything needed and then relax, in advance.   These shorter daylight hours are making me grumpy and feeling the loss of "time".    Bummer.

I miss long days of daylight!!   I need them!  They're being stolen and I can't stop it.😔


----------



## Bruce

Me too. There was no sun at 7 AM today! Gray and rainy so no sun now either though there is some light


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Found out yesterday at my supposed anatomy scan I’m having twins. I’m so shocked and excited. A boy and a girl! Wish us all the luck in the world.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Found out yesterday at my supposed anatomy scan I’m having twins. I’m so shocked and excited. A boy and a girl! Wish us all the luck in the world.


WOW!!!    Some days are just unbelievable!  Congrats.   Betcha didn't budget THAT!    😁


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> WOW!!!    Some days are just unbelievable!  Congrats.   Betcha didn't budget THAT!    😁


We certainly didn’t! Yesterday was… fun to say the least. Hey! @Jesusfreak101 still pregnant?


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Those who are able to have little ones, hold tight to them. What a precious gift  Congrats to you

@Cecilia's-herd


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

HomesteaderWife said:


> Those who are able to have little ones, hold tight to them. What a precious gift  Congrats to you
> 
> @Cecilia's-herd


Thank you! She is definitely a surprise gift, like Christmas!


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Heading to show chickens tomorrow.


Are you concerned about bringing some chicken disease home from the show? 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Found out yesterday at my supposed anatomy scan I’m having twins.


You are going to be SOME kinda busy!!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Are you concerned about bringing some chicken disease home from the show?
> 
> 
> You are going to be SOME kinda busy!!!!


Chickens taken to show are heavily tested for many diseases.
And yes I am! It’s going to be ok. Right? 🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Thank you! She is definitely a surprise gift, like Christmas!


Do you still get to home birth?  Twins is a whole 'nother ball of wax.

I think that in Alaska you can home birth with twins...  but I think we are more lax than some other states.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It’s still the plan! My midwife is comfortable as long as ER is on call and knows to keep a bed open. Water birthing twins is safer than a bed home birth, so we’re probably going to stick with the water route! Fine by me, I love a good soak. I’m excited to be able to eat during labor. 


Alaskan said:


> Do you still get to home birth?  Twins is a whole 'nother ball of wax.
> 
> I think that in Alaska you can home birth with twins...  but I think we are more lax than some other states.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’m excited to be able to eat during labor.




I can't imagine eating during labor!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> I can't imagine eating during labor!


I hear it helps. Especially with first time mamas. Labors are longer and you lose energy quickly.


----------



## Alaskan

And a bed birth????  Some babies are born in beds?


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I hear it helps. Especially with first time mamas. Labors are longer and you lose energy quickly.


It must depend on the mama and the kind of labor...  we have a friend who actually walks all through labor...   

Can't imagine. 

Here there is (for 2 of the 5 labors) a whole bunch of vomiting at start.  And then after that for the 4 actual labors there was intense labor where speech is mostly not possible.   So no talking, no drinking, no eating.  The last one labor had barely started before we went for the C.... so, that was very different. 

So maybe a saline bag would be nice.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> And a bed birth????  Some babies are born in beds?


Yep! Some are, mostly with rubber sheets on the bed and such. Water birth is like a big pool of warm water to soften up your cervix. 


Alaskan said:


> Here there is (for 2 of the 5 labors) a whole bunch of vomiting at start.


NO! My worst nightmare.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> And yes I am! It’s going to be ok. Right?


Of course it is!!!
You just now have to go out and buy twice as many baby items. Gonna get real expensive if you are doing disposable diapers. 



Alaskan said:


> And a bed birth????  Some babies are born in beds?


Beds? Dad was born on the kitchen table.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Of course it is!!!
> You just now have to go out and buy twice as many baby items. Gonna get real expensive if you are doing disposable diapers.
> 
> 
> Beds? Dad was born on the kitchen table.


Kitchen table? What in the world… so uncomfortable.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Of course it is!!!
> You just now have to go out and buy twice as many baby items. Gonna get real expensive if you are doing disposable diapers.
> 
> 
> Beds? Dad was born on the kitchen table.


Your are right on the diapers thing… DW and I are discussing cloth ones. I might just pull her to the dark side.


----------



## farmerjan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Found out yesterday at my supposed anatomy scan I’m having twins. I’m so shocked and excited. A boy and a girl! Wish us all the luck in the world.


Well, since it cost so much for you to get pregnant, that is like getting 2 for one though so the costs came down 50% ! 

Horse time just went out the window....

God bless... that's going to be a real BIG adjustment....


----------



## farmerjan

Cloth diapers are the best way to go.  Better for the baby in the long run... even with "rubber pants" to put over them to contain wetness, they let the skin breathe better and if there are any type of problems with plastic allergies.  And good cloth diapers are SOOOOO much cheaper... even figuring in the washing and drying... And I dried mine on the clothesline because we did not have a dryer..... Fresh air and sunshine to help to sanitize them.... and my son was born Feb 16 th so plenty of winter still in Conn.  where I lived.... Had plenty and washed 2-3 times a week all according to the weather... they often freeze dried on the line overnight... then the next day the sun would thaw them and they would come in softer when I brought them in.  Would hang and finish drying the dampness some times... Never ending job it seemed... but he did not get diaper rash and I only used disposable ones when I went visiting and such.  We never could have afforded them all the time.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Kitchen table? What in the world… so uncomfortable.


Perhaps but it _was _93 years ago, things were a bit different out in farm country then.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Your are right on the diapers thing… DW and I are discussing cloth ones. I might just pull her to the dark side.


We did cloth with DD1, had a service for awhile then by ourselves. DW was home year 1, I was home year 2. DD2 had issues with the commercial service diapers and DW went with disposable. Seems like way too much "it will be there forever" landfill stuff to me. A couple dozen cloth diapers per kid should do the job. Plus, when the kids don't need them anymore they make excellent cleaning cloths


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Perhaps but it _was _93 years ago, things were a bit different out in farm country then.
> 
> 
> We did cloth with DD1, had a service for awhile then by ourselves. DW was home year 1, I was home year 2. DD2 had issues with the commercial service diapers and DW went with disposable. Seems like way too much "it will be there forever" landfill stuff to me. A couple dozen cloth diapers per kid should do the job. Plus, when the kids don't need them anymore they make excellent cleaning cloths


Ok so, prefolds or no prefolds?


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yep! Some are, mostly with rubber sheets on the bed and such. Water birth is like a big pool of warm water to soften up your cervix.




Kid 2 was born in the bath tub.  Some of Kid 4 labor was in the tub, but the birthing stool was better and how he was born. 

As for the vomiting.   Those midwives were SO GOOD! They were super supportive and kept saying how the vomiting meant the cervix was thinning quickly.

As to cloth diapers we did them mostly for kid 1, and partially for other kids.

The all-in-ones are super difficult to wash thoroughly, probably not a good choice.

We had some pre-folds and some traditional.   Traditional makes it MUCH easier to wash and dry thoroughly. 

Traditional comes in different quality though.... some the cloth is almost like cheesecloth and not very absorbent. 

We usually used disposable for night.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> We usually used disposable for night.


Now THERE is an idea! Genius. Thank you.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Traditional comes in different quality though.... some the cloth is almost like cheesecloth and not very absorbent.


Very true! We ended up with both. IIRC the thick ones were several layers of fabric down the middle. The thin ones, not as good but they still make good rags. I've got some of both out in the barn, the girls are 26 & 28 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Ok so, prefolds or no prefolds?


Plain old rectangles, didn't even know there was such a thing as prefold.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Your are right on the diapers thing… DW and I are discussing cloth ones. I might just pull her to the dark side.


I recommend disposable for the first week or so, at least until the meconium poop is done with. 

Right now we are using disposable until our little one is out of the newborn size and then we plan to start using primarily reusable. We got the kind with inserts. They have lots of snap points so the same diaper cover can be made smaller or larger as the baby grows.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I recommend disposable for the first week or so, at least until the meconium poop is done with.
> 
> Right now we are using disposable until our little one is out of the newborn size and then we plan to start using primarily reusable. We got the kind with inserts. They have lots of snap points so the same diaper cover can be made smaller or larger as the baby grows.


Ohhh do you have a no link? I would love those!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> the thick ones were several layers of fabric down the middle


I think those qualify as pre-folds

And yes, we still have some in use as rags.


----------



## Baymule

I had some prefolds, didn't like them as well as the regular cloth diaper.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Are you concerned about bringing some chicken disease home from the show?


To be honest, I am really not super concerned. This was the first big show I have made it to in almost two years, but usually with showing around these people three times a year, our flock gets exposed and I haven't had issues. I get way more concerned about what we might bring back from an auction, but I still go out to those, we just quarantine two weeks minimum, or at least two weeks after the last death from the new birds.


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning I didn't bother to get up before daylight.    Means coffee is brewing and I wish faster.      won't be long, just ready for it now.  It's 66 in here....brrrr.  cold front came through and I had left windows open a touch too much.   50 on porch.  We didn't get a huge amount of rain as the heavier stuff was more N of me.  Winds did whip up some, not bad.  We should have sunshine and lower 70s all week. Mid 50 nights.  It all sounds pretty ok to me.. Easing into Fall.

I woke up thinking of things I need to do out there.  Guess I have a list in my head.  Hope it gets crossed off better than the ones on the counter.   Have my coffee now.  Things should brighten up.   Help yourself....it's fresh and hot!  Better get the feed list written down, want to get that picked up while grass is drying off.  TSC opens in a few.

Have a GREAT day everyone!!!


----------



## Baymule

It's 43 outside and 64 inside. Coffee is good this morning. I sold the chick brooder yesterday. It was a 3 stack on a roller base, on the porch. Another big chunk gone! 

The bunkbed I ordered was supposed to be delivered November 1-4, but shipped immediately and will be delivered tomorrow. Great. My plans were to paint the inside of the house, then set the bunkbed up. Oh well. I've got to make sure the hotwire on the backyard is working and put Paris, Trip and Carson in the back yard tomorrow, open the front gate and wait for UPS which most likely will take all day. They usually run in late evening and I have had deliveries anywhere from 5 PM to after 10 PM. With a big box like that, I don't know if it will be the regular schedule or sooner in order to get that big box out of the way.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good morning everyone. Very little sleep today. Babies are very active when I lay down and be still. 21 year old cat is on my arm.


----------



## farmerjan

We are as chilly as you @Baymule ... down to 43 and right at 52 at 10:30.. house is barely 60 so going to put the heater on in a bit to take the chill off while I work in here.  Going in to make some hot cereal... need a little warm up... and put a sweatshirt on over my long sleeved T-shirt since this is not enough... yesterday had on a short sleeved shirt all day even with the showers at the apple butter festival....
Fall is here... It is sunny and pretty out.  Leaves wills start  to really change color now... and I will be gone and miss most of it....


----------



## Mini Horses

But gone for a good reason!


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> I miss long days of daylight!! I need them! They're being stolen and I can't stop it.😔


That’s how I feel.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I think those qualify as pre-folds


Oh. Kinda figured "pre folded" would have folds 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> 21 year old cat is on my arm.


That is an old cat!!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> That is an old cat!!!!


Oh I know... try telling her she's that old...


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like she'll be around a while longer then!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Sounds like she'll be around a while longer then!


Fingers Crossed!   Some people have heart horses, I have a heart cat.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It's 43 outside and 64 inside. Coffee is good this morning. I sold the chick brooder yesterday. It was a 3 stack on a roller base, on the porch. Another big chunk gone!
> 
> The bunkbed I ordered was supposed to be delivered November 1-4, but shipped immediately and will be delivered tomorrow. Great. My plans were to paint the inside of the house, then set the bunkbed up. Oh well. I've got to make sure the hotwire on the backyard is working and put Paris, Trip and Carson in the back yard tomorrow, open the front gate and wait for UPS which most likely will take all day. They usually run in late evening and I have had deliveries anywhere from 5 PM to after 10 PM. With a big box like that, I don't know if it will be the regular schedule or sooner in order to get that big box out of the way.


I thought the new bunk bed was going to go to son's rental?

Anyway, glad the chick brooder got sold.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I thought the new bunk bed was going to go to son's rental?
> 
> Anyway, glad the chick brooder got sold.


It needed to come here, so I wouldn't be at the new place waiting on it. I'll put it on the porch and take it next week. I want to spend a couple of days painting the inside. When I ordered it, it said delivery Nov 1-4, which was fine with me, but NOOO, it's coming today!

Got to test the hotwire in the back yard and put 3 dogs in it so I can open the front gate today while I wait on UPS. Sure don't want it dropped at the gate or have the driver leave because he can't deliver it.   

Waiting on daylight.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

My parents are here to stay with us for who knows how long. I don’t miss it that’s for sure. Checking on me every 20 minutes. Waking me up at 7. Ugh 😑


----------



## Bruce

Why are they checking on you so often? And why wake you before you are ready?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Why are they checking on you so often? And why wake you before you are ready?


Bruce I have no idea. They are hardcore helicopter parents. Always have been. I love and appreciate them but it’s not like feel safe getting out of bed anyway. Dizzy all the time, falling down, tripping. They have no chill


----------



## Bruce

Maybe "Dizzy all the time, falling down, tripping" is the reason they are checking all the time. Not a good reason to haul you out of bed early though! Are they planning to stick around until, through and after baby time? And how long until baby time?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

19 weeks today, 21 weeks to go…. I know they are planning to stick around until babies comes, maybe not after they are here. My mom doesn’t really like babies. Let alone 2 at the same time. My dad might stick around after. Who knows? He was always the baby whisperer.


----------



## Bruce

They are invading your home for TWENTY ONE WEEKS??

Man, someone's gonna go crazy. How is DH dealing with this? I don't suppose you live in a mansion where you can banish them to the servants' quarters when they get to be too much.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Dw is good with it. She’s gone most of the time anyway. Me on the other hand …… I’m going crazy.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

But no, no McMansion here. I’m basically banished to my room and they tend to the house. They come in to make sure I haven’t taken a tumble and feed me every couple hours. They are currently staying in the guest room which will probably turn into Frankie’s room and we will keep the nursery as (insert baby girls name we haven’t found yet) I’m not sure. I’ve never had a real interaction with twins of the opposite gender before. I don’t know how long they will want to be together. 🤷


----------



## Bruce

OK, my brain is wrecking here @Cecilia's-herd !
Maybe I've been making a bad assumption.  Somehow I got the impression there were 2 of you posting on the same account. Should I be referring to DW1 and DW 2?? Or only 1 is posting and I can just change DH to DW and be unconfused? 

I'm old so forgive me!

I see no reason to separate the twins until they are much older and uncomfortable with it. My older sister (2.5 years) had her own room until I was 7. I shared with my younger sister (1 year, 3 months) until then. No idea how it was determined that was the right time to split us up. I remember being woken up in our bunk beds in early 1963 when my uncle brought his new wife home from Spain so we could meet her.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> OK, my brain is wrecking here @Cecilia's-herd !
> Maybe I've been making a bad assumption.  Somehow I got the impression there were 2 of you posting on the same account. Should I be referring to DW1 and DW 2?? Or only 1 is posting and I can just change DH to DW and be unconfused?
> 
> I'm old so forgive me!


It’s ok! Yes I am a female, my wife is a female. I am pregnant my wife is not. There is only one poster- me (the pregnant lady).  I just speak about my wife a lot because she is my favorite person in this whole world. We’re just gay! Nothing too complicated 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Thank you for asking! Some people just assume I’m crazy.


----------



## Bruce

Phew!! Glad that is cleared up! I got really confused when DW was gone most of the day but "DW" would generally be the pregnant one! Can't be driven nuts in the house by her parents when she's gone most of the day!!! 

You SHOULD talk about your DW same as everyone else talks about their DW or DH! What does DW do while "out all day"? I presume working, what sort of work. Lots of interesting people with interesting backgrounds here. 

Does the herd belong to you or DW? And if the former, we can just call you Cecilia (nice name). If the reverse we'll have to call you Cecilia's DW. Now how is THAT for confusing??


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

My wife (Gianna) is a chemistry teacher at the local Catholic high school. 
my name is Cecilia and you can call me just that! The herd is mine, it’s my passion project she just finically support it. 
I’m currently 19 weeks pregnant with twins (boy and girl) 
My parents are staying with me because I’ve been uneasy on my feet and pretty dizzy and sick. I’m on here now most of the day because I can’t really do yard work anymore. 🙁


----------



## Bruce

Great! 

My older sister retired 3 years ago from teaching organic chemistry at a Community College in So. Cal. She didn't want to deal with all the research requirements at the state universities and UCals. She'd done enough research previously. She got all the organic chemistry brains, chapter 1 plus chapter 2 sure didn't add up to chapter 3 for me!

Can I infer from your last sentence that you are a landscaper of some sort? Or maybe it was just "if you have property you have yard work" and you are a "house spouse"?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Yard work for me is livestock and garden. I am a house spouse, I love that term. Landscaping would be way too hard for big ole belly me 😂


----------



## Bruce

Mr. NOAA said it was going to rain .04" today. I'm pretty sure we exceeded that by 7 AM and it has been raining ever since. Sky looks to be lightening up some now though. That is good, hard to make solar power when there is no sun. Won't be sending anything to the grid today!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Landscaping would be way too hard for big ole belly me 😂


Maybe it wasn't so big 21 weeks ago


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Maybe it wasn't so big 21 weeks ago


Fair enough 😂. I feel like a swollen moose! 😭


----------



## Bruce

Oh my, what are you going to feel like by the time the kids are ready to hatch?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Oh my, what are you going to feel like by the time the kids are ready to hatch?


A swollen male elephant. Or perhaps dead.  Things aren’t going well.  This is my belly laying down. Remember. 19 weeks, that’s it! They are the size of mangos.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

MANGOS!! 🥭


----------



## Mini Horses

Had my coffee, did chores, then a hot shower and off to work.   Just not into it today!  Worked 6 hrs and came home.   Cool outside, so think I'll go crank up the tractor and cut grass for an HR or so..... I just feel lazy.     😁   

Think I need to milk Brat, one of the goats.  She's getting full since I pulled the half grown kid from her yesterday.   Hmmm, winter milk.   She just re-bred last week, so I could keep her going another 3-4 months.  Then there's 2 more I might have to start milking.   Guess it'll be cheese time soon.  Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> Just not into it today!


Come on @Mini Horses its a bones day! Get into it! https://vm.tiktok.com/ZM8rr77km/


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Baymule said:


> It needed to come here, so I wouldn't be at the new place waiting on it. I'll put it on the porch and take it next week. I want to spend a couple of days painting the inside. When I ordered it, it said delivery Nov 1-4, which was fine with me, but NOOO, it's coming today!
> 
> Got to test the hotwire in the back yard and put 3 dogs in it so I can open the front gate today while I wait on UPS. Sure don't want it dropped at the gate or have the driver leave because he can't deliver it.
> 
> Waiting on daylight.


Can you leave a note on the gate with your number asking the delivery guy to call when he arrives?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I would like to wish everyone a very good evening 
- Cecilia, Gianna, and the twins ❤️  
Enjoy yourselves tomorrow, for my sake! And tell me all about it so I can live vicariously through you all. Bed rest is sad.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I would like to wish everyone a very good evening
> - Cecilia, Gianna, and the twins ❤️
> Enjoy yourselves tomorrow, for my sake! And tell me all about it so I can live vicariously through you all. Bed rest is sad.


Read all the books!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Read all the books!


I am currently reading Brave New World!


----------



## Baymule

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Can you leave a note on the gate with your number asking the delivery guy to call when he arrives?


I worked on the hot wire on the back yard and got it working. I put the dogs (3) on the porch most of the day. Since my husband died, when I leave, I put Trip on the porch because he jumps the fence. The two dogs Trip was raised with died and it was heartbreaking watching him nose bumping Polly, the Australian Shepherd, pulling her fur with his teeth, trying to get her up. We cried for losing Polly, then cried harder watching Trip. He guarded her while we dug her grave, then laid on her grave the rest of the day. When we took Parker to the vet, Trip tried to jump in the truck to go too. Parker's insides were eat up with cancer (we didn't know). The vet called us and we put Parker down. Trip was heart broken again. So when BJ didn't come back, I think Trip knew. But there was no physical body, BJ was cremated. There was no way for me to show the dogs what happened to their Daddy. Trip is anxious, wants to be close to me, like 125 pounds of Great Pyrenees in my lap, and when I leave, he jumps out looking for me. So I close him up on the porch. 

The bunkbed showed up at 5:00 and is on the porch now. I'll go find a twin and full size mattress and put them on the porch, then go start painting the new (to me) house next week. 

Good morning y'all! Coffee is ready. Got to go to Sulphur Springs, about 45 minutes away, this morning to get feed. We usually got 20-25 bags, but I also fed the chickens and horses the same feed. The sheep eat more than the horses did, 3 horses versus 20-ish plus more when I have lambs. So thinking I'll buy 15 bags this morning and see if that lasts a month. 

I need to be there when they open at 8:00 then come back to town, pay my Post Office box fee, it is locked. It was due at the end of September. PO box fee was the last thing on my mind then. 2 real estate agents are coming at 11:30 to look at the farm. I'm going to pick their brains on what can I do to make the place look better and tell them my plans on what I'm going to do to spiff the place up. They are going to tell me what they would list it for. Then I'll have an idea of where I am. 

The house looks like a bomb went off in it. Bags of stuff to take to Goodwill. Boxes of books that go, boxes of books that stay. Stuff I've dragged out to get rid of and the whole place is a mess. One room is fairly empty, I sold the bedroom set, but still items in the floor. Oh well.

Going to get another cup of coffee, y'all have a great day!


----------



## Margali

@Cecilia's-herd I would have baby crib in your beddroom sidecared to bed if it fits.
All 3 of my kids roomshared if not bedshared (w bassisnet) until about 1yr. They slept thru the night from day 1. I slept much better as well. Friend that bottle fed did same but had tiny fridge w bottle warmer replacing normal night stand.

Somebody was hungry, reach over feed while lying down, put back in crib. Somebody started making scared sounds, flop hand on back, murmur soothly. No getting up and stumbling down hallway half asleep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, Trip is missing his herd!   Best he's contained when you're gone, for his safety.

The RE people can give you needed insight!  But mostly, insight as to $$.  That's important but, could change over next several months.   Hope they're ones who "deal with" farm lookers, not just in town houses...way different, as we know.   Wishing good for you.  Can't stress enough how important fencing is!!  Only those with livestock  both know and appreciate the expense and work of it being in place!   Especially the kind you have.

It's daylight now.   Having a second cup in a jiffy....open coops and head to work.  Got a busy week to handle.   I am hoping they will deliver that dam/ rake today -- 2nd shipping, first lost by FedEx...now saying this on to arrive today.  Truly will be shocked if it is, no confidence.   Why?  Well first got lost at this station during shipping.  Now the tracking shows this one arrived at SAME station...then out, then back in 2X.     it's a hang up, apparently.   Rather strange.

Worse -- ya know how the cookies make ads show up everywhere?   Pictures of this implement show up everywhere but my driveway!!Talk about insult to injury...


----------



## Margali

Making coffee before I wake the minions. I miss early morning sun.
My ankle is feeling much better this morning. I remembered I had a bag of epsom salts with arnica, ginger, and other stuff. I soaked both feet for close to an hour. That was fun arranging in a tiny rv bathroom.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> @Cecilia's-herd I would have baby crib in your beddroom sidecared to bed if it fits.
> All 3 of my kids roomshared if not bedshared (w bassisnet) until about 1yr. They slept thru the night from day 1. I slept much better as well. Friend that bottle fed did same but had tiny fridge w bottle warmer replacing normal night stand.
> 
> Somebody was hungry, reach over feed while lying down, put back in crib. Somebody started making scared sounds, flop hand on back, murmur soothly. No getting up and stumbling down hallway half asleep.


Yeah I figured that would have to be the plan. The fact that there are 2 of them though. I don’t want them to choke each other. Is that possible?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> worked on the hot wire on the back yard and got it working. I put the dogs (3) on the porch most of the day. Since my husband died, when I leave, I put Trip on the porch because he jumps the fence. The two dogs Trip was raised with died and it was heartbreaking watching him nose bumping Polly, the Australian Shepherd, pulling her fur with his teeth, trying to get her up. We cried for losing Polly, then cried harder watching Trip. He guarded her while we dug her grave, then laid on her grave the rest of the day. When we took Parker to the vet, Trip tried to jump in the truck to go too. Parker's insides were eat up with cancer (we didn't know). The vet called us and we put Parker down. Trip was heart broken again. So when BJ didn't come back, I think Trip knew. But there was no physical body, BJ was cremated. There was no way for me to show the dogs what happened to their Daddy. Trip is anxious, wants to be close to me, like 125 pounds of Great Pyrenees in my lap, and when I leave, he jumps out looking for me. So I close him up on the porch.


Way to start the morning off with some fun conversation bay! Got me in tears reading this. 😢 Tell Trip I love him. Poor baby. Sounds like something Rory would do. After we lost one of our chickens she looked and looked for her. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Margali

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yeah I figured that would have to be the plan. The fact that there are 2 of them though. I don’t want them to choke each other. Is that possible?


First thing- all the cute crib railing bumpers, pillows, blankets, etc are DANGEROUS. They are the choke hazards. Babies on plain bedsheet in sleeper pjs. I think sleeping on back is currently recommended but my kids never did due to reflux. They slept on tummy / side on wedge placed under sheet.
The danger spot with sidecarring a crib is the gap between bed and crib. Make sure crib is strapped tight to bedframe. I also took a thin sheet of plywood and used it to span the gap under baby mattress and my bed's foam topper.

There is 23 months between my youngest 2. Cassandra often crawled in crib with the new baby. No issues.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I knew blankets and pillows were dangerous. Didn’t know there would be a gap between the bed, helpful thank you! I was in the NICU for the first 3 months of my life so my parents don’t have much experience with this sort of thing.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. All this baby talk! Got to take care of a month old in the nursery Sunday at church. So very sweet. But I think I'm happy at the stage we're in now. No diapers and they're getting useful.  Getting new internet this afternoon.. I hope! Have a month to make sure it works. 

Girls have been riding, new pony is doing well. Not perfect but doing ok, DD1 feels comfortable on her so that's the goal. She's got some time before the 4H shows next year. DD2 is wanting to ride more finally! She even slid off of the pony yesterday but didn't get hurt and jumped back on. 

Have 5 bunnies on their way to their new homes tomorrow (possibly a couple more) Need to touch tattoos... of course my tattoo pen was broke... fortunately can borrow a friends.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Read all the books!


Or all the journals here! Especially fun ones like latestarter's. We lost him Feb 2019. He was a fun and funny guy. He was also on BYC. Baymule knew him personally as did Mike & Teresa (they now have his GP). The flying pig emoji is a tribute to him. You'll have to read his journal to find out why 

Joe's journal



Baymule said:


> I'll go find a twin and full size mattress and put them on the porch,


Why buy them now when you'll just have to move them? Why not wait until you have moved in and get them direct to that house?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

@Cecilia's-herd  this is the set of cloth diapers I got, the brand had really good reviews when I was researching.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...oliid=I1U7YLUBEOHDMV&ref=br_mb_ov_item_detail

You might be able to find them cheaper on the company's direct website, I just went through Amazon as that is where my registry was located. I also recommend looking at used baby clothing stores like Once Upon a Child if you have one near you, they have really good prices for gently used kid stuff.

Highly recommend using a bassinet in your bedroom for the first few months, one for each child. As was previously stated, current guidelines are kid sleeping on back in bare crib/bassinet. Once they are older you can change things up, the danger when they are new is that they don't usually have the reflexes/strength to roll away from something that is squishing their nose and obstructing airway, so you have to make sure they can't manage to suffocate themselves. MIL bought us an Owlet? I think it's called, little device that goes on foot and tracks the kid's heartbeat and oxygen levels. We haven't used it much as it was freaking out when I tried to breastfeed, apparently you are supposed to take it off when you breastfeed the kid as it messes up the readings.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Won’t they cry more being separated? I can tell they like each other. Lots of wiggles and kicks. 


Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> one for each child.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

promiseacres said:


> Good morning. All this baby talk!


Haha yes sorry! Since I can’t really take care of my animals right now, all I can think about is these babies! So very wiggly


----------



## Bruce

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> this is the set of cloth diapers I got


My kids were deprived! Those are way fancy, all we had was plain white.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> @Cecilia's-herd this is the set of cloth diapers I got, the brand had really good reviews when I was researching.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...oliid=I1U7YLUBEOHDMV&ref=br_mb_ov_item_detail


OHHH I love those! thank you.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Won’t they cry more being separated? I can tell they like each other. Lots of wiggles and kicks.


Couldn't tell you, I don't have experience with twins. You might ask the midwife/pediatrician. 

Pretty sure it was on the paperwork the hospital gave me when we were discharged that they were supposed to have own bare space to sleep in. Same reasoning as not having stuff in the crib, so they won't suffocate. You are the parent though, so you are going to have to decide how you are going to do things.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Couldn't tell you, I don't have experience with twins. You might ask the midwife/pediatrician.
> 
> Pretty sure it was on the paperwork the hospital gave me when we were discharged that they were supposed to have own bare space to sleep in. Same reasoning as not having stuff in the crib, so they won't suffocate. You are the parent though, so you are going to have to decide how you are going to do things.


That's true. I suppose we will just wait and see. It's stressful waiting let me tell you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay my two cents on diapers i need to catch up on thread but dont know if phone will let me. Alvababy are my favorite cloth diapers. The fit from newborn to three year olds. I get the charcoal bamboo liners as they are better absorbent then the white ones. Two-three of them can handle a three year old at bed time with no leaks. I havent had issues with staining even from newborn poop. I will say this you do need to strip the diapers every once in a while(wash with a cup of vinegar) to remove the ammonia i tend to every other wash. Also if you do get stains dry in direct sunlight can actually get rid of it. I wouldnt let them sit either. Most people i know who had enough for several days allowed the dirty diapers to sit for a day or more and their child had more rash issues. I was mine daily might ruin the elastic quicker but i dont care as much on that. I would also look into a premie fit diaper since your having twins as most twins are generally on the smaller side and not the typical 7lb babies most newborn things fit. Inhishand birthing supply company they have a herbal liquid called after birth that is amazing for the contraction of the uterus after wards that works so good and fast and is safe to take. They also have some other bath herbal mixtures that can help prevent infection of the uterus after giving birth since you will be having a water birth.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Inhishand birthing supply company they have a herbal liquid called after birth that is amazing for the contraction of the uterus after wards that works so good and fast and is safe to take. They also have some other bath herbal mixtures that can help prevent infection of the uterus after giving birth since you will be having a water birth.


I will tell my midwife thank you so much!


----------



## Bruce

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> they were supposed to have own bare space to sleep in.


Maybe that is in reference to people who want the baby in bed with them? 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> That's true. I suppose we will just wait and see. It's stressful waiting let me tell you.


Breathe! 
Get into the Lotus position and Om, Om, Om. Maybe you can skip the position since it might be hard for you to get into.

You still have a ways to go, don't stress out 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> I will tell my midwife thank you so much!


Does your midwife know about the extra kid? Do you have to pay extra for two?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Breathe!
> Get into the Lotus position and Om, Om, Om. Maybe you can skip the position since it might be hard for you to get into.
> 
> You still have a ways to go, don't stress out
> 
> 
> Does your midwife know about the extra kid? Do you have to pay extra for two?


We don’t have to pay extra, 🤣 midwife is just stressing out more. I feel like I’m running out of time too quickly. 146 days hopefully. I’ve tried meditating. It’s hard when you are stressed out. Oof.


----------



## Alaskan

Personally I would put both babies in the same co-sleeper arrangement. 

If the are super wiggly, arm flinging etc.  Just swaddle them both.  A well swaddled baby can't poke anyone or anything.   Super safe.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Personally I would put both babies in the same co-sleeper arrangement.
> 
> If the are super wiggly, arm flinging etc.  Just swaddle them both.  A well swaddled baby can't poke anyone or anything.   Super safe.


That's probably what will end up happening.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I feel like I’m running out of time too quickly. 146 days hopefully.


We have to find a way to get you settled down  

146 days is a LOT of time! Make your lists of things to do, check them off as they get done. Maybe having a feeling of "things are under control" will help with the stress.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> We have to find a way to get you settled down
> 
> 146 days is a LOT of time! Make your lists of things to do, check them off as they get done. Maybe having a feeling of "things are under control" will help with the stress.


I love lists! This is a great idea. 146 days is lots of time. I will just keep repeating that.


----------



## Bruce

Hi Barb, how are things going in sunny Florida?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Hi Barb, how are things going in sunny Florida?


Finally  getting a little cooler ! And the raining has stopped


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi all, just wanted to check in, had a snowstorm move in this morning, this is approximately a half mile of visibility, at the very most. Glad I have no need to travel any time soon.


----------



## rachels.haven

Cecilia's-herd said:


> We don’t have to pay extra, 🤣 midwife is just stressing out more. I feel like I’m running out of time too quickly. 146 days hopefully. I’ve tried meditating. It’s hard when you are stressed out. Oof.


Good thing twins don't come early when they run out of room


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> Good thing twins don't come early when they run out of room


As far as I know! The stretch marks are already crazy.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Or all the journals here! Especially fun ones like latestarter's. We lost him Feb 2019. He was a fun and funny guy. He was also on BYC. Baymule knew him personally as did Mike & Teresa (they now have his GP). The flying pig emoji is a tribute to him. You'll have to read his journal to find out why
> 
> Joe's journal
> 
> 
> Why buy them now when you'll just have to move them? Why not wait until you have moved in and get them direct to that house?


Because I'm taking the bunkbeds to the new to me house next week. I'll have to go to Lufkin, 30 miles away, find mattresses and haul back to the house. OR I can find them here, KNOW that I have them and put on the porch until I go down next week to paint bedrooms. Then I have somewhere to sleep as there is nothing in the house.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check in, had a snowstorm move in this morning, this is approximately a half mile of visibility, at the very most


 

Looks like your Cheshire Cat has dressed for Halloween.


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 87959
> Hi all, just wanted to check in, had a snowstorm move in this morning, this is approximately a half mile of visibility, at the very most. Glad I have no need to travel any time soon.





Bruce said:


> Looks like your Cheshire Cat has dressed for Halloween.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Help me out! https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cecilias-list-for-the-twins.42770/ ❤️


----------



## Mini Horses

Up at 4am...couldn't get back to sleep, so having my coffee.  Worked all day, rode tractor after, until dusk, did chores, got hot shower and feel into bed about 9:30.  Slept well.  

Got my  pkg from FedEx yesterday...shocked and happy!   Between their losing first shipment, 2nd one out, etc, it's been almost 3 wks for delivery.  Glad that's over.  I'm not good at waiting and you'd think I would be after years of breeding livestock and waiting for births!  Nope. Not with shelf ready.   Probably why I order very little beyond restock products.   I like touch, buy, load it.

Anyway it's a long wait for daylight this morning!!    😁

Plus it's chilly in here!   Only 65 and that's cold to me.  Guess I need to turn that little heater on to fix the chill.  It's just the morning thing...47 outside.   Been using my mattress heater on low last two nights.  Nice and cozy.


----------



## Baymule

I was awake at 4 AM too. What is wrong with us?   We should be sleeping! I have finished my coffee. Got a Dr appointment this morning for lab work, then back next week for results and check up. I've only been to a Dr twice in the past 10 years, time to check me out. Get knees x-rayed and see if anything is going on with the rest of me.

I have 5 old gel batteries in the truck, Auto Zone will give me a $10 in store credit for them. No salvage yard wanted them, because they only want the lead-acid type. At least I don't have to pay to get rid of them. I'll give the credit to Robert, he helps me so much. Then to Goodwill to drop off a bunch of stuff that is in my way. Then I'll have space to drag out MORE stuff and keep, burn or get rid of. 

Then on to the used book store, to see if they will give me anything for some books or just take them off my hands. Turn around, go to Home Depot for paint and supplies. Go to Sam's Club to buy a full and twin sized mattress, then home and unload. Next week I'll go to the "new" house , paint bedrooms, set up full bunkbed in one bedroom and twin in another. Spend 2 days painting, then come home. 

At 4:20 I have a vet appointment to put Paris, my 13 year old Great Pyrenees, down. She is down in her back end, I can't watch her flop around, trying to get up and drag herself around. She was doing ok, not good, but ok, and she just went downhill. It's time. It will be very hard, BJ was her favorite, she loved him above all else. Paris hasn't understood why her Daddy no longer feeds and cares for her. BJ passed away 1 month ago today. Today Paris will join him and be buried in the woods next to Joe, my heart horse. Too much damned sadness and grief around here.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Today Paris will join him and be buried in the woods next to Joe, my heart horse. Too much damned sadness and grief around here.


I’m so sorry Dana. It’s the hardest thing in the world. It’s the right thing though.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Today!
We are awake, we will go back to bed. Gigi left at 6:00. She’s back at 5;00. Probably a bath today so that dad gets more time with the cows. Then back to sleep for a bit. Then go give instructions to mom on the nursery while a sit on the rocking chair.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I'm so very very sorry. 

New internet wasn't working this morning, called tech services. Talked to a local person... no luck so she put on a list to have someone else call.... IDK it's working now. Hoping it keeps it up. DH pointed out to me that we do have another phone jack...so all is well with that.  
Need to touch up some bunny tattoos, make a science test, do school then 7! bunnies to transporter.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> At 4:20 I have a vet appointment to put Paris, my 13 year old Great Pyrenees, down.


Oh Bay, I am SO SO SO sorry! She definitely had a good long life and is beyond the "average expected" but that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@promiseacres You homeschool? Can you help me out? How do you fill the day with learning? Do you use any online resources?


----------



## Bruce

Aren't you jumping the gun just a bit Cecilia?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Aren't you jumping the gun just a bit Cecilia?


Yes. I most definitely am. But alas I am a worrier and I would like to see what others do.


----------



## Bruce

Well I guess you have to keep busy somehow whiling away the months and years before you will actually be schooling kids 

There are lots of methods from "create your own" to correspondence.  Most likely you'll have to prove to the local school system that what you are doing meets the requirements. Clearly easier when you can just say "I'm using the Oak Meadow courses" since they will likely already know they meet the standards. 

As far as "filling the day" I think one of the things that homeschoolers like is that you don't HAVE to fill the day. If the kid "gets it" there isn't any reason to beat a dead horse for an hour. If they are having trouble grasping something else, you can cover it as long and as often as necessary.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> As far as "filling the day" I think one of the things that homeschoolers like is that you don't HAVE to fill the day. If the kid "gets it" there isn't any reason to beat a dead horse for an hour. If they are having trouble grasping something else, you can cover it as long and as often as necessary.


That sounds amazing!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I was awake at 4 AM too. What is wrong with us?   We should be sleeping! I have finished my coffee. Got a Dr appointment this morning for lab work, then back next week for results and check up. I've only been to a Dr twice in the past 10 years, time to check me out. Get knees x-rayed and see if anything is going on with the rest of me.
> 
> I have 5 old gel batteries in the truck, Auto Zone will give me a $10 in store credit for them. No salvage yard wanted them, because they only want the lead-acid type. At least I don't have to pay to get rid of them. I'll give the credit to Robert, he helps me so much. Then to Goodwill to drop off a bunch of stuff that is in my way. Then I'll have space to drag out MORE stuff and keep, burn or get rid of.
> 
> Then on to the used book store, to see if they will give me anything for some books or just take them off my hands. Turn around, go to Home Depot for paint and supplies. Go to Sam's Club to buy a full and twin sized mattress, then home and unload. Next week I'll go to the "new" house , paint bedrooms, set up full bunkbed in one bedroom and twin in another. Spend 2 days painting, then come home.
> 
> At 4:20 I have a vet appointment to put Paris, my 13 year old Great Pyrenees, down. She is down in her back end, I can't watch her flop around, trying to get up and drag herself around. She was doing ok, not good, but ok, and she just went downhill. It's time. It will be very hard, BJ was her favorite, she loved him above all else. Paris hasn't understood why her Daddy no longer feeds and cares for her. BJ passed away 1 month ago today. Today Paris will join him and be buried in the woods next to Joe, my heart horse. Too much damned sadness and grief around here.


What colors are you painting the rooms?

I love color,  but I know this is supposed to be a rental or sold or some such....  so will you just stick with dover white?


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> @promiseacres You homeschool? Can you help me out? How do you fill the day with learning? Do you use any online resources?


My kids have been/are being all homeschooled.

You first need to see what the rules are in your state.  The rules for homeschooling vary WILDLY from one state to the next.

 I love homeschooling.  Where kids have issues you just keep trying different approaches or repeating material until they get it.  Where they excell you zoom ahead.  

I homeschool for a bunch of reasons, one of them being that I do not agree with how they organize and teach some subjects. So...  I organized and taught how I thought was best. 

Start researching parenting, but don't read the popular fluff, find scientific papers on learning and read those.  And no, I can't tell you where to go and what to read.  I did all of that research a great many years back.

But it boiled down to be very careful as to word choices, how you complement, always be consistent,  if you say no it must mean no and you must follow through. 

And then all of the language learning stuff.  Reading out loud, lots of rhyming, clapping syllables.   And there was research at the time that said that starting out with ONLY capital letters helped to reduce dyslexia.

Also the various thoughts on the best ways to learn math are fascinating. 

I would suggest you do a great deal of research first, and go from there. Decide what you agree with,  and build a learning plan from there.

Also remember that each kid is different and might need a completely different learning approach. 

How I taught when I was teaching 5 tiny kids is way different from how I teach now.   I am now teaching 2, grade 8 and 10.  I do have a 12th grader, but he finished all required classes except for history and English, so is doing very little school this semester... mostly working. 

With tiny kids it is way more fun.  I would start the day with chores, animal feeding and wood hauling.  If that didn't make them tired enough they would have to run in the hallway, or do jumping jacks.  Once tired we would sit and do school. About every 20 to 40 minutes another bunch of jumping jacks (tired kids learn better and are more obedient).  Then it was "cooking class" while we all cooked together for lunch.  Eat.  After that super tiny would sleep and the non-sleepers would do messy stuff like science experiments or painting.  Then outdoor walk with learning.   Water cycle, botany, foraging,  weather, whatever.   Then indoor quiet resting while I read history or classic books out loud incorporating morals, good character,  critical thinking, philosophy,  geography, etc. Maybe an hour or 2 where they play with toys or read..  Then we cook together again, eat, then they clean the kitchen while I put my feet up watching them, keeping them on task.

I think electronics with little kids is a rabbit hole of doom.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> I think electronics with little kids is a rabbit hole of doom


Electronics are for Mama and Mommy to look for materials, not babies.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I think electronics with little kids is a rabbit hole of doom.


I agree. You see one year olds glued to a cell phone these days!!!! "Oh, but it is educational stuff!" Um, yeah, right. 

Parents want a little "quiet time"? give the kids a computer of whatever nature and let them veg. Yeah, no good.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I agree. You see one year olds glued to a cell phone these days!!!! "Oh, but it is educational stuff!" Um, yeah, right.
> 
> Parents want a little "quiet time"? give the kids a computer of whatever nature and let them veg. Yeah, no good.


Agreed.

When I needed quiet the kids had to do laps around the house while I had my feet up in the livingroom.

So they were outside,  I was inside.

Rules were that they had to stay together, and they had to be fast so I knew they were safe (so they were never out of sight for long, livingroom windows could see about half the lap).


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Parents want a little "quiet time"?


Can I ask an embarrassing question?

What do you do when you want a little parent “alone time”?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> What colors are you painting the rooms?
> 
> I love color,  but I know this is supposed to be a rental or sold or some such....  so will you just stick with dover white?


Light pale gray. Got 5 gallon bucket of Behr interior with primer, expensive. But it should last through me and at least the first renter, LOL Ceilings and trim white.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 3 AM. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine and coffee!!  Great start to a promising day!   Little cool at mid 60s inside but long sleeves and socks handle that....first jump out of a warm bed is awakening!  . It's 44 out and going to 80, they say.   I like that.

Stayed home to "farm" yesterday.  The new rake works BUT my compact tractor doesn't lift it enough for good empty.  So, now I have to get more hook up brackets welded on it!  Bummer...but it's a fact.  Every adjustment has been made.  . Weekend project.

Plus started miking one of my goats.  Thought she was drying off but, after removing her doeling, found she wasn't weaned!   Soooo, full udder.  There's some screaming going on from that kid!  😁  I'm loving the fresh milk.  Have 2 more does who will probably be same.  At least the young ones look great and have helped me out to keep milk flowing.  

Today it's a work day.   Gotta get moving.  Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Can I ask an embarrassing question?
> 
> What do you do when you want a little parent “alone time”?


Little ones take an enormous amount of time, not the newborns so much but when they get mobile. Sometimes you just want to get some rest from all that. and do anything quiet and NOT baby


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Little ones take an enormous amount of time, not the newborns so much but when they get mobile. Sometimes you just want to get some rest from all that. and do anything quiet and NOT baby


Hmmm makes sense. Sacrifice “special” time for sleep time.


----------



## promiseacres

@Cecilia's-herd  the guys are right, it's early to think about educating. But I get it, I like to plan too.
 We try to be finished with school by 1 every day, then we garden, grocery shop, clean, have a quiet time if I need it, play with the critters, ride ponies,  clean pens/cages, bake or WHATEVER needs done or we want to do. We do an array of curriculums, all book based except my oldest, a 7th grader is doing an online math this year (which is awesome) and he types some papers now.  My girls are 4th and 1st/2nd this year (she started in Jan instead of Aug per the normal) . On Thursdays we gather with a group of other homeschool families for co-op classes from 10-2.  We're fortunate our state is very relaxed about homeschooling. We started public school but my son was very bored and into trouble constantly in 1st grade.... he's much happier and we're on our 5th year. At just 13 he's showing some initiative and wants to work to earn $. He was a great help when making hay this summer as he's bigger than me now. And all 3 did our animal chores for over 2 weeks while DH and I were down with covid.  And even though we were sick, they had it be it was mild and short lived, we got school done those weeks too.  They have to earn their computer/tablet time and don't have cell phones. They love to camp and everyone we camp with are amazed how they all jump in to help with set up and tear down. But it's expected everyday... the two older ones have their own rabbit breeds and are making decisions with that. While we are looking at possible part time public school (1 class) for extra curriculars like FFA or Softball. At this time I hope to graduate all 3.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@promiseacres I LOVED FFA in highschool. I hope your kids can experience that joy too!


----------



## Baymule

I slept until 5! Going to Corpus Christi today to see my granddaughters! My DD and DSIL too, but they aren't as important. LOL LOL I'm excited to go see them and finally see their new(to them) home. So if y'all miss me for a few days, I'm ok. I'll come back on Sunday. It's 7 hours, one way with no stops. Yay. Got my suitcase packed, gonna feed before I go, Robert is taking care of dogs and sheep while I'm gone.


----------



## Margali

Have a safe drive! Your granddaughters are so cute.


----------



## Mini Horses

Have a safe drive and wonderful visit!!

Don't know what's up but I couldn't get to sleep last night!  Almost 3:30 last I noticed. Then alarm went off at 6:30.      yep. It's a work day, too.  Betcha I sleep tonight!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Today I get to spend a lot more of it outside. Dad rented a wheelchair for me from the hospital. Oh the beloved freedom!


----------



## Bruce

Have a safe trip Bay!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Today I get to spend a lot more of it outside. Dad rented a wheelchair for me from the hospital. Oh the beloved freedom!


From the hospital? I wonder what that costs compared to renting from medical supply place. 

Yes, getting out in the sun is a GOOD thing!


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule have a great day. 
School today. Need to get feed and groceries and between it all we're working on getting the pool closed up. And need to get some tools from the farm so we can start on the trailer floor!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> From the hospital? I wonder what that costs compared to renting from medical supply place.
> 
> Yes, getting out in the sun is a GOOD thing!


I have no idea, it certainly wasn't my idea...   

No sun anymore, but I do get to wrap myself in blankets and watch my chickens!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> we're working on getting the pool closed up.


Me too. Did final vacuum to waste yesterday, got the water low enough for winter, backwash and rinse, dumped in the 2 gallons of shock. Dumped in what Pristine Blue I had left this morning and letting it circulate. Then I can shut off the pump circuit breaker, drain things, put in the antifreeze in the bottom drain hose and say goodbye to the SP until April.  THOUGH, I'll probably have to scoop leaves and needles off the bottom a few times.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, feeling crummy here but got school and then leaving for a weekend trip this afternoon.


----------



## Bruce

If you are feeling crummy perhaps you should NOT go to school. Might spread whatever you have (hopefully not Covid) to others!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> If you are feeling crummy perhaps you should NOT go to school. Might spread whatever you have (hopefully not Covid) to others!


Perhaps she means crummy mentally?


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I don't know if there are any other rugby people on this forum but I just found the coolest thing!

https://www.gilbertrugby.com/products/reflex-trainer-ball?variant=13463367581751

Also! I've got a gig as the girls and boy's rugby coach for Ankeny high school as soon as I'm off bedrest! I'm more excited than I have ever been in my life! (kidding obv.)


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> THOUGH, I'll probably have to scoop leaves and needles off the bottom a few times.


Don't you cover it??   That should prevent the need...


Cecilia's-herd said:


> Perhaps she means crummy mentally?


Well, might not want to spread "that" either.

Early to bed tonight, after almost no sleep last night!   Need sleep.  😴😴🤫


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Don't you cover it?? That should prevent the need...


Nope. The lady at the pool store said winter covers on above ground pools in areas with high wind is bad news. I "THINK" the wind gets under the cover and damages the pool somehow? Not sure.

We get wind
Harbor Freight "garage" installed: Sept 25, 2020



 
Wind alternating North and South started bending the verticals. I added bracing




When it couldn't flex and bend the original problem area the forces went elsewhere. All but one of the verticals was bent or broken. Several of the "rafters", some broken off at the "slides into the other pipe" narrowing.


----------



## Baymule

So glad to see my granddaughters! Lots of hugs, read them bedtime stories and rubbed their backs until they went to sleep.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> If you are feeling crummy perhaps you should NOT go to school. Might spread whatever you have (hopefully not Covid) to others!


I maybe should have stayed in my room, but I know it was aftereffects of being out in the cold on Wednesday night. 
Wyoming is cold, super shocking.


Cecilia's-herd said:


> Perhaps she means crummy mentally?


It is physically, but pretty limited crumminess, mostly my throat


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Evening all, lets see phone currently allowing me on here so i taje advantage. Read some of yalls post glad you go to see the kids bay. C didnt realize you got put on bed rest that sucks i am a horrible patient if it comes to resting at all so i cant imagine that. Bruce i know that feeling one of the ones we had after a few months died from the wind we got a few thunder storms and it was done. Lets see poka try to honey and hot tea with lemon personally hate the taste but totally helps. Another thing to go ahead and get is lavender or lemon oil and a drop or two behind your ears and rub down towards you back will help with drainage and ect. Trying to to be to momma ish but plently of fluids and ice chips also will help. Promise i knoe i read something from you all the things you got going... the kids and homeschooling praying for you there i know some days are harder then others glad yall get fun time dd1 somedays drags it on until there not day left... drives me nuts but its life. Mini sleep is your friend lavendar bath might help you relax if you have a hard time sleeping there a few other things i was gonna say but my brain has failed me. If i missed replying to someone sorry trying to remember everything isnt working to well. Ok so no baby yet keep having contraction on and off. Trying to keep my sanity would like to be done. Been cleaning house and keeping up with everything so there that. Plently of exercise and you know normal life things but nothing really new dd1 and ds1 have almost finished school been behind there but thats okay oh and ds2 has almost finished his prek books soo probably have him on kinder next year. So that should be fun. Hmmm got to do a few more deep cleaning and lots of packing left. But outside of that kinda running out of things to do. My mental issues have been with lack of things to do outside of cleaning. I was gonna make start sewing  projects then my sewing machine got packed so thats out. Garden dead for sore subject reasons, no animals besides a few birds and the kids pets so no real productiveness there. Its amazing how bored i can be with cleaning cooking and yah lack of projects that feel like they get acomplished. Trying to enjoy the slowness but honestly i suck at it. Been doing research on recipes and homesteading and ect. I need a hands on project that doesnt involve cleaning and when its done its done kinda of thing. Hoping after baby comes life will get more on track some with dh work and us saving and ect. Oh well life goes on and i be holsing little guy soon hopefully and wont have to go to hosiptal midwife can only go for 42 weeks so baby got to come asap. Anyways i better get to sleep gonna need my energy tomorrow well goodnight we see if i can get back on at some point i dont get my phone issue lately with this site but oh well.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Evening all, lets see phone currently allowing me on here so i taje advantage. Read some of yalls post glad you go to see the kids bay. C didnt realize you got put on bed rest that sucks i am a horrible patient if it comes to resting at all so i cant imagine that. Bruce i know that feeling one of the ones we had after a few months died from the wind we got a few thunder storms and it was done. Lets see poka try to honey and hot tea with lemon personally hate the taste but totally helps. Another thing to go ahead and get is lavender or lemon oil and a drop or two behind your ears and rub down towards you back will help with drainage and ect. Trying to to be to momma ish but plently of fluids and ice chips also will help. Promise i knoe i read something from you all the things you got going... the kids and homeschooling praying for you there i know some days are harder then others glad yall get fun time dd1 somedays drags it on until there not day left... drives me nuts but its life. Mini sleep is your friend lavendar bath might help you relax if you have a hard time sleeping there a few other things i was gonna say but my brain has failed me. If i missed replying to someone sorry trying to remember everything isnt working to well. Ok so no baby yet keep having contraction on and off. Trying to keep my sanity would like to be done. Been cleaning house and keeping up with everything so there that. Plently of exercise and you know normal life things but nothing really new dd1 and ds1 have almost finished school been behind there but thats okay oh and ds2 has almost finished his prek books soo probably have him on kinder next year. So that should be fun. Hmmm got to do a few more deep cleaning and lots of packing left. But outside of that kinda running out of things to do. My mental issues have been with lack of things to do outside of cleaning. I was gonna make start sewing  projects then my sewing machine got packed so thats out. Garden dead for sore subject reasons, no animals besides a few birds and the kids pets so no real productiveness there. Its amazing how bored i can be with cleaning cooking and yah lack of projects that feel like they get acomplished. Trying to enjoy the slowness but honestly i suck at it. Been doing research on recipes and homesteading and ect. I need a hands on project that doesnt involve cleaning and when its done its done kinda of thing. Hoping after baby comes life will get more on track some with dh work and us saving and ect. Oh well life goes on and i be holsing little guy soon hopefully and wont have to go to hosiptal midwife can only go for 42 weeks so baby got to come asap. Anyways i better get to sleep gonna need my energy tomorrow well goodnight we see if i can get back on at some point i dont get my phone issue lately with this site but oh well.


Sorry that the baby hasn't come yet.

Super frustrating. 

Not that they listen to us asking them to come!

Having "relations" with your husband is supposed to help soften the cervix and move things along.

Using a breast pump or nipple stimulation can  help strengthen contractions.  But those don't do much unless you are already mostly started.

Maybe your midwife could strip your membranes.   It is low risk and has a decent success rate.  We tried it with kid 4 (I think, maybe  ... Anyway, one of them).  I remember it worked for us.

I think my baby sister took something (that the midwife recommended) that gave her the runs....  supposedly having to poop every 3 minutes can help the contractions start up/ get stronger.  And then you are also all "cleaned out" for pushing!

Good luck!

I pray for a healthy outcome for you and baby.  And may God give you the patience to see this through!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well...everyone seems to be in an "ok" place for time of year.  

I did get some deep sleep...from about 7:30 until about 2....then body said, enough.  Soooo, I'm up and on here, wide awake.  Rested.  I can't sleep for hours on end.  Got almost 7!!     I'm good.   Will just be ready to go at it when daylight catches up with me.  Already had breakfast and coffee is great!   Now I have a couple hours to straighten up, look at my work schedule and be back in control.  Nice feeling...plans.  Will be working a store today, then off for a couple.   Farm project days.  Busy this week but really slack the following....yah!!  Farm days coming.  Payday work is finally slowing for the winter.   I think.  I hope.  I like.

Gassed up truck yesterday when I came to a station still on lower prices of their last delivery.  They were at $3.09 and most are at $3.29.   These constant increases are getting really old!!!  Much of my work lately as been installing new pricing strips on shelves.  Trust me. Nothing is going down!  Not only that, it's going up like $1 an item.  It's insane.  So glad I'm overstocked at home.


----------



## farmerjan

Got gas when I found it for 3.19 up near Winchester yesterday as most here were 3.29.  Then found one station here that was still 3.15 so refilled again this morning on way home from testing the last farm ... for a month at least.... It will probably be through the roof when I do finally get back to driving.... Figure I put on over 300 miles Friday and Saturday with the 2 farms... .  
Gonna get worse... sooooo glad the diesel tank here is full and DS filled the ones at the farm... @ 2.40 or so a gallon... it is 3.79 at the pumps here for cash and higher for credit prices...


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I think my baby sister took something (that the midwife recommended) that gave her the runs.


Likely castor oil?


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> Likely castor oil?


Don't take that. Wrong kind of contractions.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well apparently this morning was the time. Midwife got here at 5:20 and at 5:30 baby boy was born two push was all it took thankfully and he is here happy and healthy. Outside of the cramping i am good. Medicine can only do so much and when he nurse of course the cramping worse. He likes food already lol. He is 8lbs 8oz and 21 1/2 inches long my biggest yet. Thankfully the oldest four slept through brithing process and woke up to breakfast and a new baby brother yay. Daddy is tired he and i were both up all night as my contractions got stronger and closer about 11:30ish and just kept up their job and yup here we are. Here baby boy John Andrew and our midwife as i dont know if she would be okay with posting her picture on here i covered her face.


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on a healthy baby boy! He’s here! He’s finally here!


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well apparently this morning was the time. Midwife got here at 5:20 and at 5:30 baby boy was born two push was all it took thankfully and he is here happy and healthy. Outside of the cramping i am good. Medicine can only do so much and when he nurse of course the cramping worse. He likes food already lol. He is 8lbs 8oz and 21 1/2 inches long my biggest yet. Thankfully the oldest four slept through brithing process and woke up to breakfast and a new baby brother yay. Daddy is tired he and i were both up all night as my contractions got stronger and closer about 11:30ish and just kept up their job and yup here we are. Here baby boy John Andrew and our midwife as i dont know if she would be okay with posting her picture on here i covered her face.


Oh perfect!!!  Healthy mama and baby!

So nice to get him out!


----------



## farmerjan

Warmest congratulations... So glad that the final stage was so quick and that you are doing well.  Quite the surprise for the rest of the family.   So very happy for you.


----------



## farmerjan

He's quite the chunk already!!!!


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> Don't take that. Wrong kind of contractions.


Well Al did say it caused the runs and castor oil will do that 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> i dont know if she would be okay with posting her picture on here i covered her face.


Congratulations JF! 
I bet the midwife needed that big cup of coffee after getting to your house so early.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good Sunday morning, everyone!!

Yes. Get up time.  Have your coffee time!!  Or, whatever drink you please time  

Feeling good.   Stayed home yesterday after feed store run, had a headache.  That's rare.  So, I wanted to be sure it wasn't an exposure to any nasty virus beginning!   Nope.  About 2 this morning my sinuses decided to relieve my pain!  Poor timing but, blessed relief physically and mentally!   Guess the grass cutting and raking in those fields took revenge!    awake for a while but, propped up and back to sleep.  I'm up and fine.  Got some things done here....laundry, for one.  Plus cooking.

Little overcast outside...we have a front heading our way for tomorrow.  They say we might get a few sprinkles with it.   looks possible right now.

Have a hydraulic leak on tractor.  Superficially looks like maybe a gasket.  There ya go. Pay it off and it falls apart!    doesn't seem fair, right?  But gotta get fixed.  At price of fluids, can't afford a drip....not to mention damage from low levels!  The price we pay for equipment. 

I need a cup refill...enjoy your day!


----------



## Baymule

I’m spending tonight with DD and family and leaving in the morning. Brought 14 year old to Walmart for gum and a shirt for one of the little granddaughters to wear tomorrow. Got gas tank full, will be ready to go. Y’all have a great evening!


----------



## rachels.haven

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well apparently this morning was the time. Midwife got here at 5:20 and at 5:30 baby boy was born two push was all it took thankfully and he is here happy and healthy. Outside of the cramping i am good. Medicine can only do so much and when he nurse of course the cramping worse. He likes food already lol. He is 8lbs 8oz and 21 1/2 inches long my biggest yet. Thankfully the oldest four slept through brithing process and woke up to breakfast and a new baby brother yay. Daddy is tired he and i were both up all night as my contractions got stronger and closer about 11:30ish and just kept up their job and yup here we are. Here baby boy John Andrew and our midwife as i dont know if she would be okay with posting her picture on here i covered her face.


Free at last!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Have a hydraulic leak on tractor. Superficially looks like maybe a gasket. There ya go. Pay it off and it falls apart!  doesn't seem fair, right? But gotta get fixed. At price of fluids, can't afford a drip....not to mention damage from low levels! The price we pay for equipment.


Hydraulics are so great... until they start to go wonky...  then it is one thing after another until you bite the bullet and replace all hoses and gaskets etc. 


 

I truly believe they set up those warranties just right...  so a month or 2 after the warranty is out, it gives up the ghost!


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well apparently this morning was the time. Midwife got here at 5:20 and at 5:30 baby boy was born two push was all it took thankfully and he is here happy and healthy. Outside of the cramping i am good. Medicine can only do so much and when he nurse of course the cramping worse. He likes food already lol. He is 8lbs 8oz and 21 1/2 inches long my biggest yet. Thankfully the oldest four slept through brithing process and woke up to breakfast and a new baby brother yay. Daddy is tired he and i were both up all night as my contractions got stronger and closer about 11:30ish and just kept up their job and yup here we are. Here baby boy John Andrew and our midwife as i dont know if she would be okay with posting her picture on here i covered her face.


Congratulations! Love the name!


----------



## promiseacres

Guess I'm the first on this morning, so the coffee is hot and ready. Hot water for cocoa and tea. 
More rain today, we attempted to fix the trailer.... but needs some cutting then rewelding the way it's made so we can get the boards out and back in. So he "patched" it and we'll just take the ponies this weekend. Was a interesting weekend, my Mom called Friday afternoon. She needed to go to the ER... and she has a blood clot. Not sure where, but probably in her leg that was very swollen. Am taking her in today for an ultrasound.


----------



## Bruce

I hope she is OK!


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> Guess I'm the first on this morning, so the coffee is hot and ready. Hot water for cocoa and tea.
> More rain today, we attempted to fix the trailer.... but needs some cutting then rewelding the way it's made so we can get the boards out and back in. So he "patched" it and we'll just take the ponies this weekend. Was a interesting weekend, my Mom called Friday afternoon. She needed to go to the ER... and she has a blood clot. Not sure where, but probably in her leg that was very swollen. Am taking her in today for an ultrasound.


Oh blast.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres ... How's your mom?    Horse trailer -- wonder who thought up that design?   Maybe one section is bolted and removable???  Call manufacturer for the secret.😁

You were not only first but almost an only.    I had to do some extras before going to work.  Safer to stay offline this morning.   Fast coffee and breakfast, then hit the road.  Even with that it was 7:30 and dark when I got home.  Hate that.  Darned short daylight days make me want to sleep late and gripe at early dark days.  Boo!  Daylight may be why I like summer, more than the temps.   Outa my hands.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well apparently this morning was the time. Midwife got here at 5:20 and at 5:30 baby boy was born two push was all it took thankfully and he is here happy and healthy. Outside of the cramping i am good. Medicine can only do so much and when he nurse of course the cramping worse. He likes food already lol. He is 8lbs 8oz and 21 1/2 inches long my biggest yet. Thankfully the oldest four slept through brithing process and woke up to breakfast and a new baby brother yay. Daddy is tired he and i were both up all night as my contractions got stronger and closer about 11:30ish and just kept up their job and yup here we are. Here baby boy John Andrew and our midwife as i dont know if she would be okay with posting her picture on here i covered her face.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Coffee is ready. I got some moving boxes from my DD over the weekend visit. I need to get them out of the car and start packing stuff in them. Even if I am giving away stuff, I still  need a box to put stuff in.


----------



## Mini Horses

Box stuffing -- how fun!   😁   But coffee helps you jump to it.  Drink up!    I'm using it to get myself awake and happy to go to work.  That dreaded word...work.   🤫  sure buys hay!   Talk about motivation.      

Light out, so just a little to do after some prepping last night, late.  Otherwise ready to leave.

Front blew through with little effect here. Heavy rains N of me.  Big rains, wind, etc as it moves NE with serious storms.  Hope all stay safe.  Looks like you TX people have some serious weather down there.   All I can say is wind and rain better than freeze and snow.   Of course, the tornados need to stop!     

Another nut case opens fire in a mall....things are so screwy.  Unneeded.  Scary.


----------



## messybun

Got hay for the winter yesterday. Some extra bags of corn too, but I still need more corn. Then last night I realized I was four dollars short in what I paid. Whoops, I’m bad at math sometimes. So I’ll try and get that in the honor box today. I feel so bad, but I guess it happens sometimes.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> C didnt realize you got put on bed rest that sucks i am a horrible patient if it comes to resting at all so i cant imagine that.


Thanks, it sucks. But only until tomorrow! 


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok so no baby yet keep having contraction on and off.


Yay!


Alaskan said:


> Having "relations" with your husband is supposed to help soften the cervix and move things along.


Absolutely not. Could you imagine?


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well apparently this morning was the time. Midwife got here at 5:20 and at 5:30 baby boy was born two push was all it took thankfully and he is here happy and healthy


YAAAAYYYYY!!! Congrats! A little boy!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning all. Been a few days since I stopped in, still fighting whatever cold is going around, so going to try and take it easy this morning. Hope y'all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bruce

You too Poka! Rest up and get better.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good morning all. Been a few days since I stopped in, still fighting whatever cold is going around, so going to try and take it easy this morning. Hope y'all have a wonderful day.


Ugh me too! Everyone around me keeps getting sick.


----------



## Bruce

You don't need that Cecilia! Tell them to STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## rachels.haven

...unless she's making them sick (bwahahah)...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> You don't need that Cecilia! Tell them to STAY AWAY!!!


They are all asymptomatic. I’m the only one who ever gets sick!


----------



## messybun

This year I keep hearing people talk about how bad winter is going to be. How do you tell? We’ve had animals for about 8 years, I think I should have learned by now. But I have noticed my goats have extra extra thick coats right now.
Speaking of coats, what can I use as a goat coat for a medium goat? I have one who always seems to get a touch of hypothermia.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Ugh me too! Everyone around me keeps getting sick.


There are so many sicknesses going around right now, I made a very large effort to not get one, and got a different one.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Poka_Doodle said:


> There are so many sicknesses going around right now, I made a very large effort to not get one, and got a different one.


That’s so legit.


----------



## Alaskan

messybun said:


> This year I keep hearing people talk about how bad winter is going to be. How do you tell? We’ve had animals for about 8 years, I think I should have learned by now. But I have noticed my goats have extra extra thick coats right now.
> Speaking of coats, what can I use as a goat coat for a medium goat? I have one who always seems to get a touch of hypothermia.


Anything full on plastic is best. (Polyester or whatever synthetic)

You can get a sweater from a thrift store, but they do sell coats specifically for goats.

Or maybe she just needs a warm spot to sleep?

We once had kids in nasty cold...  I put a heating pad duct taped into a freezer ziplock in cardboard box filled with hay and a fleece lap blanket (all synthetic).  They snuggled in there whenever they were cold,  then popped back out when they warmed up.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. I already drank up the coffee, but I'll make more for y'all. LOL LOL The local news hyped up a rain storm coming through, and as usual, nothing.


----------



## Mini Horses

You can buy for a mini horse...a blanket.   I have a lot of them, from old show days.  They were shaved for shows, so I have lightweight and heavy weight, until grow outs in winter. With full sized goats, they fit.  Do you sew?


----------



## Baymule

OK, I take that back, just turned on the boob tube and the storm isn't here yet. But it has been downgraded and looks like we'll get a drizzle instead of the thunderstorms dumping the rain we need. Phooey.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up having coffee, help yourself!   Will go to work in a while...shorter day...between 2 long ones. 😁  glutton for punishment?

Supposed to rain tomorrow, early and not a lot.  Hmmm.  Chilly out there right now!  Nothing long sleeves or light jacket can't handle.  Need to go open coops.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> OK, I take that back, just turned on the boob tube and the storm isn't here yet. But it has been downgraded and looks like we'll get a drizzle instead of the thunderstorms dumping the rain we need. Phooey.


@Baymule It's been raining here is around 3:30am. A steady medium rain with occasional wind gusts. Hopefully storm doesn't run out of rain before it gets to you.

I'm waiting till daylight to start my drive. I'm at other plant today, 70 miles of wet road. Ugh.


----------



## messybun

Alaskan said:


> Anything full on plastic is best. (Polyester or whatever synthetic)
> 
> You can get a sweater from a thrift store, but they do sell coats specifically for goats.
> 
> Or maybe she just needs a warm spot to sleep?
> 
> We once had kids in nasty cold...  I put a heating pad duct taped into a freezer ziplock in cardboard box filled with hay and a fleece lap blanket (all synthetic).  They snuggled in there whenever they were cold,  then popped back out when they warmed up.



She’s about 120 lbs for reference. She will sleep in the chicken coop sometimes, and they have plenty of goat shelters. We traditionally get very wet winters and she gets chased from shelter to shelter and gets wet in between.  She’s also leaning to elderly and has usually just had a thin coat for whatever reason. 
I can kind of sew, and I have a sewing machine I need to learn how to use. But what materials would I use? It would need to be something more water proof than not.


----------



## promiseacres

Finally a frost this morning! Hoping DD1's allergies settle now. It's been pretty crazy, Mom's doing ok. 
Yesterday we got the potatoes dug and a few last veggies. I grabbed a bunch of green beans to save to plant next year. I couldn't find my favorite kind this past Spring, though had a few from the year before. This way I have my favorite kind. Hopefully they'll dry out and keep. Kids and DH carved their pumpkins last night. Oh and my Velveteen Lops are still not an accepted ARBA breed as they failed again... which means another 3 years or more. Will be cutting their numbers.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It has been totally pouring rain for days here. I'm not sure how much longer we can do this. South pasture flooded AGAIN. poor thing has horrible drainage. The ducks are happy though. We need more ducks....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I put a heating pad duct taped into a freezer ziplock in cardboard box filled with hay and a fleece lap blanket (all synthetic). They snuggled in there whenever they were cold, then popped back out when they warmed up.


The goat version of a Mama Heating Pad brooder!



promiseacres said:


> Kids and DH carved their pumpkins last night.


Don't they get a bit sad looking by Halloween if you carve them 5 days early?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Don't they get a bit sad looking by Halloween if you carve them 5 days early?


Not too much... 5 days is about right. Some years it's been into November so it's all good, they don't last forever and we enjoy when we can.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Afternoon all, woke up still not feeling great and ended up bribing myself with a trip to the school Starbucks for a drink in class (after my morning drink of course), just to get to class.
Not sure what all will get put on the agenda for this afternoon, or what will get pushed to tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Not too much... 5 days is about right. Some years it's been into November so it's all good, they don't last forever and we enjoy when we can.



Maybe they last longer if they haven't had a candle burning in them? We used to do the pumpkin no earlier than the day before Halloween and by 2 days after Halloween the pumpkins would be shriveling and molding.

You need to rest up Poka!!!


----------



## Alaskan

messybun said:


> She’s about 120 lbs for reference. She will sleep in the chicken coop sometimes, and they have plenty of goat shelters. We traditionally get very wet winters and she gets chased from shelter to shelter and gets wet in between.  She’s also leaning to elderly and has usually just had a thin coat for whatever reason.
> I can kind of sew, and I have a sewing machine I need to learn how to use. But what materials would I use? It would need to be something more water proof than not.


You want something that doesn't absorb water, so plastic.  Any artificial fiber in a fleece material. Polyester is a great choice.


promiseacres said:


> Mom's doing ok.


Good to hear.



Poka_Doodle said:


> Afternoon all, woke up still not feeling great and ended up bribing myself with a trip to the school Starbucks for a drink in class (after my morning drink of course), just to get to class.
> Not sure what all will get put on the agenda for this afternoon, or what will get pushed to tomorrow.


Ok.....

I am lost.

Are you in a public school?  And the public school has a Starbucks?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> I am lost.
> 
> Are you in a public school?  And the public school has a Starbucks?


I haven't really been specific regarding school this year. I am in college now, we have a Starbucks on campus.


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> I haven't really been specific regarding school this year. I am in college now, we have a Starbucks on campus.


Oh, ok...that makes way more sense.

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> I am in college now, we have a Starbucks on campus.


That was my guess   What are you majoring in?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> That was my guess   What are you majoring in?


I figured some folks might have had an idea at times.
I am majoring in Agricultural Education.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I had a Dr appointment yesterday. I went for blood work last week, got results yesterday. I'm healthy as a horse, no issues, except for one very worn out knee that needs replacing. I already knew that. Dr said it is bone on bone, couldn't pass a credit card between them. He asked if I took anything for it (pain) No. He asked if I wanted anything, No. I told him that sometimes I take turmeric for it, it reduces inflammation. The other knee is arthritic, but not as bad. I think he was a little amazed that I wasn't strung out on pain pills. LOL 

I quit my job when I was 56 to take care of my Mom after her stroke. There went the insurance! I could have signed up for Obamacare for $900 a month plus a $10,000 deductible, what good was THAT going to do? So I just stayed healthy. I've had Medicare over a year, so decided to go get a check up. I'm fine. I'll get knee fixed after I sell the farm and get moved, settled in and all that stuff. I'll probably do like @farmerjan and go to rehab after surgery. That will suck. After all of BJ's surgeries, now he is not here to take care of me. Oh well, sometimes life just isn't fair.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great!  We need a book trained ag person to tell us if it's near real life out here.     🤫 

Coffee still hot...help yourself!    Still dark out.  Hate it!  Leaving for work soon as I finish this cuppa.  Weather just finished, so...ok to go.   Tried to watch last night and it was almost 11....I remember news coming on, then it was suddenly 2 am 😴 --  head siding off pillow on couch and missed weather!  Went to bed.   You know how great sleep in front of TV is!!!  But did go back to sleep before too long. 

We have a couple fronts heading here and needed to know when.  Should arrive tonight around 2-4 am.  Rain and wind.   So I can stop at feed store I'll pass this morning for the type feed I need...no rain today means ok in truck bed until I get home.

Yesterday a friend brought me some near end of garden picks...a small cabbage, several pounds of cute little potatoes, onions, etc.   Man, I grabbed a pot and put those together, added some bacon dripping and soon had a delicious meal.   Chowed down!  Nice bowl full for sidedish today.  Sure miss my garden this year!


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> I am majoring in Agricultural Education.


What age/school level do you want to teach? And are there "specialities" within the major?



Baymule said:


> I think he was a little amazed that I wasn't strung out on pain pills. LOL


You are probably one of a very small group of people with a knee that bad that doesn't take at least OTC pain meds if not all out prescription.



Baymule said:


> I quit my job when I was 56 to take care of my Mom after her stroke. There went the insurance! I could have signed up for Obamacare for $900 a month plus a $10,000 deductible, what good was THAT going to do?


And thus the need for Universal Health Care!!! Insurance tied to one's job just doesn't make sense. Lots of people found that out last year when jobs were lost.

$900/month seems a bit steep for a retired person. Was it maybe based on your income from the prior year? I ASSUME all states have some sort of income based aid to afford insurance through the ACA.



Mini Horses said:


> Great! We need a book trained ag person to tell us if it's near real life out here.




At least she has an upbringing in Ag. Seems like lots of people go to college for whatever major then teach "it" without actually ever doing "it". Makes no sense to me. It's like making a bunch of things that need to be a specific length and using the most recent one made to measure the next. By the time you get to the last one it might vary significantly from the first one.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mini Horses said:


> Great!  We need a book trained ag person to tell us if it's near real life out here.     🤫


Oh don't worry, I'll definitely tell you how far things are from real life. Like the parts how on the farm everything will go as planned  Good animals will always be good animals, and never do thinks like break their leg


Bruce said:


> What age/school level do you want to teach? And are there "specialities" within the major?
> 
> 
> At least she has an upbringing in Ag. Seems like lots of people go to college for whatever major then teach "it" without actually ever doing "it". Makes no sense to me. It's like making a bunch of things that need to be a specific length and using the most recent one made to measure the next. By the time you get to the last one it might vary significantly from the first one.


I think I probably will try and teach High School for a little bit and then go into extension or something else.
Regarding specialties, I guess I don't know the specifics, but for my situation, I basically am in a pre-vet major with an emphasis in Ag Education.

Honestly part of what attracts me to Ag is learning so much hands on. Learning from my best chickens that really were a struggle, and my good lamb who made me more proud of entering the ring then anything else, is really what drew me to this.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Great! We need a book trained ag person to tell us if it's near real life out here.  🤫


Now, now, I might be old and grumpy but I did get ag papers way back when.

Ya know, I am so old I road a dinosaur to school.  No snow though, since I went to Texas A&M.

I got a B.S. in Range Science and a Masters of Ag in Rangeland Ecology and Management.   I got AI certified too, but I never did that for money.

She will have all of the Shiney new knowledge.   Probably gets to have robot teachers or some such.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> At least she has an upbringing in Ag. Seems like lots of people go to college for whatever major then teach "it" without actually ever doing "it". Makes no sense to me. It's like making a bunch of things that need to be a specific length and using the most recent one made to measure the next. By the time you get to the last one it might vary significantly from the first one.


I completely agree.

However,  at least in range, maybe 90+% of the kids were there because they were from ranch backgrounds and wanted a better idea of how to manage the land more effectively ...  or some such.


----------



## Blue Sky

Below a sketch of my neighbor’s longhorns.  I’d like to do a painting with dramatic lights and darks since they are in the woods. Hanging out close to the house today because it’s really windy. Blowing the chickens around.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Below a sketch of my neighbor’s longhorns.  I’d like to do a painting with dramatic lights and darks since they are in the woods. Hanging out close to the house today because it’s really windy. Blowing the chickens around.



Really nice drawing. If you do that in a painting, post a picture of it! Real windy here too. Winds 20-30 MPH with gusts up to 40 MPH. Your poor chickens!


----------



## Baymule

Strong winds today up to 47 MPH gusts and 30 MPH sustained. A pine tree top twisted out and landed next to the driveway. 






Trees are down all over the area, blocking roads and knocking down power lines. More than 25,000 out of power across east Texas. Wind stripped a metal roof off a commercial building in Kilgore, a nearby town. 

I worked outside today, taking down cow panels and pulling up T-posts in the garden. Got a little more to do. For me at least, it’s been a nice day!


----------



## Bruce

Seems like a lot of damage! We get winds like that many times a year.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Strong winds today up to 47 MPH gusts and 30 MPH sustained. A pine tree top twisted out and landed next to the driveway.
> 
> View attachment 88048
> 
> Trees are down all over the area, blocking roads and knocking down power lines. More than 25,000 out of power across east Texas. Wind stripped a metal roof off a commercial building in Kilgore, a nearby town.
> 
> I worked outside today, taking down cow panels and pulling up T-posts in the garden. Got a little more to do. For me at least, it’s been a nice day!


Sure am glad you weren't blown away while working outside!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up at 4....thanks to a really loud truck passing by out there!  Open windows let's a lot of noise in that you'd never have if closed.   🤫   fresh air and natural cooling can have a cost.  Truly it's unusual out here but, happens.  Usually it's a motorcycle or such that is "touring" around and not this time of day/night.   Oh well....had to get up sometime.  But a rooster wake up at daybreak is better.

I'm getting the rain they suggested.  Hear it now.  Supposedly half inch or so over several hours.  Plus it's predicted to be windy with this front.  May stay more coastal and I won't get a lot of any of it.  Working today, so not an issue either way as I'll be in stores.  Few hrs in each, won't even have much in and out to vehicle.  Would be nice for it to stop while I feed this morning though  😁  

Coffee is good but, I'm thinking food would be, too.  Couple sausage patties and heat those leftover fried apples is sounding tasty.  Guess I'll do that to start my day.  Maybe add an English muffin. 🤔


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good breakfast! I guess working yesterday got me tired. I woke up at 3 AM, but went back to sleep and got up at 7. I sure needed that sleep! Think I'll go back to the garden today and finish pulling up T-posts and take down the 3 remaining cow panels. Have to pull up the tomato vines, they are in the way.


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn.

We tend to sleep in until 8:30 on Friday...  so of course got a call at 8 sharp...  after a night of tossing and turning i was dead asleep at 8.  

The call was that we are pre-approved for a refinance on our home mortgage. 

 


We are on the home stretch on that thing...  already have a pretty good interest.   Anyway, not interested.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The call was that we are pre-approved for a refinance on our home mortgage.


Well at least you have a mortgage that could be refinanced so there IS the possibility you MIGHT want what they are peddling. 

I keep getting calls about my "about to expire or has already expired" home warranty   Right, like a house built minimally 170 years ago has a warranty. We also get the same thing on the two 15 year old cars. 

At least they don't call early in the morning.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> At least they don't call early in the morning.


And THAT is because you live on the East coast!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I’m sick of auto warranty calls. I don’t answer unknown calls, so they just leave messages. The truck is an 04, the car is an 08. I wish I knew the call was an auto warranty call. I’d answer and have some fun.


----------



## Bruce

There probably isn't even a person on the other end, might just give you a phone number to call. Though I agree, I would love to mess with someone. "Questionable" job to say the least.


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't answer unknown numbers either.  Leave msg, I'll call if we need to talk.  One thing I'm getting is a lot of text msgs -- about losing weight!!  Geesh, if I lost what they suggest I'd be about 75# within a month.  😁   I send "stop", erase and most have quit.

Coffee is so good this morning!    Maybe sleeping late and having sunshine out there helps.  Yeah it's a good combo.  Three days of overcast and off/on showers makes the sun really nice.  Everything is sloppy wet...the grass, etc.   

Goats got some lovely dry hay again this morning and appreciated that!    I have some time off coming in next two weeks, if I schedule right, so hope to make a run for some round bales.  About 75 miles out possibly   But good hay at fair price.  Found one guy with 2 yr rolls for $10 each -- would love 2 or 3 of those for the garden!!!!  Not same place, of course.  But hard to find those around.  Still checking for chips, closer.   will stop at the P-nut sheller a mile away...that would be perfect!!  Fresh, the goats eat, old they mulch!    And only one mile!!   You can see I've been winter prepping.   😁 

Cant believe tomorrow is November!!   I know it happens every year but I'm in stores where the merchandise is so overlapped, I'm always confused.  There's Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas all piled next to each other!   When I was younger, wasn't that way.  You enjoyed one before the next jumped on board.  I miss that definition of time.  

Happy Halloween to all!  🎃👻


----------



## Bruce

Did you move past the date line Mini? Tomorrow is Halloween, MONDAY is November. Today is Dad's 93rd BDay.



Mini Horses said:


> There's Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas all piled next to each other! When I was younger, wasn't that way. You enjoyed one before the next jumped on board. I miss that definition of time.


I totally agree!!!! Finish one before you start the next. One year, many years ago, I felt rushed, it was the end of the month and the Halloween candy was out.   Dang, I almost forgot to buy candy for Halloween!! Bought candy, got home then remembered it was SEPTEMBER!!!!!!! 

I had to buy more candy at the end of October


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Did you move past the date line Mini? Tomorrow is Halloween, MONDAY is November. Today is Dad's 93rd BDay.


  see....I told you I was confused! 😁  close enough for govt work!  Happy birthday to your dad.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday to your Dad @Bruce. What a blessing for him to reach 93!


----------



## messybun

Morning all. Church today and I have family coming in tomorrow. 
I love getting calls from other countries, I get to share my Jesus with people who have probably never heard of Him and probably will never have another chance to. But every time I do I won’t get another call for a couple of years from actual people, just robots...sigh. My email on the other hand, if any of you are interested I could give you a million “secrets cures/tricks” and all I’d need is a social security number. Even cvs was offering coupons, and all you had to do was sign up and click the link!  :lol


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> What a blessing for him to reach 93!


And healthy both in body (mostly) and mind  His Dad lived to a few weeks shy of 96, but his short term memory was clearly pretty weak by 84.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And healthy both in body (mostly) and mind  His Dad lived to a few weeks shy of 96, but his short term memory was clearly pretty weak by 84.


I guess that means we get to enjoy your company for a LOOOOOONG time!


----------



## Bruce

Could be. No known "kills them early" problems that I know of.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi all, just got laundry to fold and a few people to see today, then heading back up tonight after being home for the weekend.


----------



## messybun

Morning everyone. Up extra early and straight to work. Just stopped in here for a cuppa, needed one today. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Same here....coffee and off to work soon.  Waiting for daylight to check animals. Open coops.  Then leave.  Up since 4:30, so breakfast over, lunch packed.  waiting.


----------



## messybun

Woohoo, got a sunrise.


----------



## Baymule

woke up at 2 AM, went back to sleep, got up at 7! Thanks for the coffee, I'm on my first cup. Going to be a sunny day. I never finished taking down the tomato trellis in the garden, perhaps I'll do that today. Supposed to be raining on Wednesday, I'll work inside then. Church group came yesterday and loaded cement blocks and pads in truck and trailer. Didn't put them all on, didn't want to be overloaded or even close to it with how far I have to go. I'll leave out early next Saturday morning.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I had a half a cup of coffee today to celebrate my 21 week milestone! 
Crazy we even made it this far!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, just school, homework, and practice today. Biked to class this morning and now it started snowing hard.


----------



## Bruce

I take it there was no snow when you went to class?

And what is "practice" for?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I take it there was no snow when you went to class?
> 
> And what is "practice" for?


Practicing riding a bike in snow!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> I take it there was no snow when you went to class?
> 
> And what is "practice" for?


There was snow, but only some. It was not snowing, at the time I left, and had been snowing last night so I had assumed the storm was over.
Practice for the school Equestrian team I am on, fun way to still do some of what I did at home.

I really should go practice my riding a bike in the snow like Bay mentioned, however I am nervous about ending my streak of not wrecking on my bike.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Practice for the school Equestrian team I am on


   How many schools have Equestrian teams!! Was that one of your requirements for choosing the school?


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all! Coffee is ready. Thinking about bacon and eggs, but just thinking....... LOL Got to get out of here early to go vote. No politicians to vote for, it's amendments to the Texas Constitution. I forgot about voting early.


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Good morning y'all! Coffee is ready. Thinking about bacon and eggs, but just thinking....... LOL Got to get out of here early to go vote. No politicians to vote for, it's amendments to the Texas Constitution. I forgot about voting early.



Last time we voted early voting was packed and regular had about five people. Maybe you’ll get lucky and see the same!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up late, slept late.      this is a planned stay home day!   Cool 64 inside.  Brrr.  Summer temps for Alaskan.  But chilly, IMO!   So far. I've resisted a heater.  They say colder tonight and daytime tomorrow....guess those 70s days are leaving soon...sure hate that thought.  Whatcha gonna do?!  Winter cometh...more coffee.  Sipping first cup now.

Plan to start a smoked pork shoulder this morning...smell it most all day.  Yum!  Planning fresh cabbage, carrots and potatoes in the broth.  Will fix some candied sweets with some I canned last winter.  May even make a couple loaves of bread!  It will be eat all week cook day!  Plus some freezer meals and sliced meat to share with the kids.   Then freeze bone for pot of beans down the road.  Cool weather makes you want to cook.   😁 

And after feed chores, go to vote, then to tractor place for a specialized o-ring for hydraulic fix on tractor.  Want to use it later.   Hydraulic fluids are up about 60% in cost.   I swear prices are bad on everything!    Mind blowing.  Wish fix had been on DS list a day sooner. I went by the darned shop coming and going yesterday!!  30 mile round trip.  Wasting the golden gas!   

  this is my slow mode day.   I plan to enjoy it.


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. High is 42.... Got to love these crazy changes. Of course we have 3 does due in the next couple of days, so turning on the heat lamps tonight...just pulled the fans out yesterday.
We had our last camping trip this past weekend. Took the ponies, the girls got to ride a bit. A good experience for them, especially our newest who has been a pasture puff for several years.  Even worked our smallest mini, Naut on pulling the cart. Had some really good meals with our saddle club. And trick or treated also. And got the camper winterized Sunday. DH and kids got some wood split, it needs stacked. We need to clean out the breeze way and move the saddles so we can start burning!
@Bruce many colleges and universities have equestrian teams, I was on one 20 years ago at mine. Yes I only looked at schools that had a team. Learned a lot, loved it! 
So today it's school and riding lessons and working our our to do lists.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> How many schools have Equestrian teams!! Was that one of your requirements for choosing the school?


I know Iowa State does but that’s a college.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

The call duck pond froze over this morning. Lord save us all.


----------



## Bruce

messybun said:


> Last time we voted early voting was packed and regular had about five people. Maybe you’ll get lucky and see the same!


That is why vote by mail is so nice  But given all the "the mail will be slow" las November I just drove our ballots over to the town clerk's office and dropped them in the lock box. Every town and city in Vermont has this. You could also bring it to the polling place on voting day.



Mini Horses said:


> Hydraulic fluids are up about 60% in cost.


Wow, like that stuff wasn't expensive enough before!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> How many schools have Equestrian teams!! Was that one of your requirements for choosing the school?


Honestly I have no clue, most of them in our area have teams. When it comes to that being a requirement, it honestly was not complete requirement, but was something I cared heavily about.


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on. School then dental appointments. 28 degrees this morning.... no new kits yet but have the rabbit shed heat lamps on.


----------



## Baymule

On my last cup, woke up at 4. Supposed to be drizzly today. I finally found floor, clear, oil base polyurethane yesterday, got 4 gallons. Going to finish emptying middle bedroom today, sand floor lightly and prepare to give it a new coat of poly.


----------



## Mini Horses

Elections are over, now the campaign adds can stop!!  

Still very cool here, not desperately cold...44 out but only 62 in!   That's getting into "turn the heat on" mode.  An hour of electric heater takes that chill off and guess I'll submit to that soon....electric bill. Ya know.  Let's weigh it...save or warm? Thinking warm!  Won't be today as I'm leaving for work and oven meal tonight.   Plus everything will warm with the sunshine today.   😁  There, decision made...another save day.  That time of year for most of us.

My chickens are such scruffy things right now.  Molting just has them looking so bad.  The young ones are beautiful and full feather,  makes the old gals look even more unkept.  Of course, eggs are seldom but will change to overload in another month.  The roosters are ashamed of themselves for most. Good thing no mirrors around!   😁   the goats are fat and getting some winter coat, minis are fluffy out.   Ahhh, seasonal changes.  Tree leaves not doing much yet, colorwise.

Take the time to survey your own seasonal switchouts. Some are amazing!   You guys further north, share some of that gorgeous foliage color!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> Take the time to survey your own seasonal switchouts. Some are amazing! You guys further north, share some of that gorgeous foliage color!!!


I shall have to send you some photos! 

Wife is gone for school by now. Won't be back until 7:00, she has a school club she chaperones tonight


----------



## Alaskan

Ok, most recent photos....

Kid #3 working on math,  with Sunshine.




And the next door driveway. 





I have NOT been wanting to attend weekday services....  the start of cold and blah is a huge deterant to getting my rear in gear and walking over.

We are in snow, then slush... then rain, then snow cycle.

Just keep praying if it is going to rain, that ALL the ice gets washed away.

Right now we are snow... but a bit slushy. 

I hate putting on tires too early.... I prefer putting them on late, so I wait for the roads to get a good snow cover first.  

 BUT, I have to drive spouse up to Anchorage on Sunday to have retinas checked Monday.... driving to Anchorage means we have to drive up through the pass.....  which means I got to the tire place at 7am today to get in line to get tires swapped out.

Yep, a herd at the door all waiting.   Luckily it wasn't cattle car like... quite civilized in fact.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> give it a new coat of poly.


Which you will be applying while wearing a respirator with chemical filters, right?



Mini Horses said:


> Let's weigh it...save or warm? Thinking warm!


Warm sounds good  Electric resistance heat? That is about the most expensive way. Can you get a heat pump or mini splits??



Mini Horses said:


> You guys further north, share some of that gorgeous foliage color!!!


Too late Mini, pretty much all gone. 



Alaskan said:


> which means I got to the tire place at 7am today to get in line to get tires swapped out.


You really need your snows on rims so you can have one of the boys do it on YOUR schedule while you hang out inside with your coffee. 



Alaskan said:


> Kid #3 working on math, with Sunshine.


So you have Sunshine all year, day and night!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You really need your snows on rims so you can have one of the boys do it on YOUR schedule while you hang out inside with your coffee.


I was thinking that.... and then found out that since I have a new robot car... you can't!  You have to be a service tech with computer gizmos so the tire sensors stay happy!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi guys. Had a lovely 12:45 fire alarm this morning, and accidentally overslept. Made it out the door and to class on time with my Coffee though.


----------



## Blue Sky

I remember fire alarms. I would leap out of bed and answer the(wall) phone. This convinced my roommates that I truly was a heavy sleeper. 😄😄


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I was thinking that.... and then found out that since I have a new robot car... you can't!  You have to be a service tech with computer gizmos so the tire sensors stay happy!!!!


Well, kinda. You can get the stupid sensors put in the new rims with the snows. Then you only have to find a cheap mechanic with the machine that can register them. Unless your state doesn't have a wild hair and it will pass inspection even if the sensors aren't working.

Now you HAVE hit one of my hot buttons! Why the F can't the car read the sensors and register them itself?????? I THINK some cars have a feature where you can tell it to register whatever it finds. Makes sense to me.



Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi guys. Had a lovely 12:45 fire alarm this morning, and accidentally overslept. Made it out the door and to class on time with my Coffee though.


Oh, a nice dorm fire alarm? So you and everyone else got to run outside in the cold and dark?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Now you HAVE hit one of my hot buttons! Why the F can't the car read the sensors and register them itself?????? I THINK some cars have a feature where you can tell it to register whatever it finds. Makes sense to me.


I am with you.

Infuriating.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I got the middle bedroom totally empty yesterday, floor vacuumed and mopped. Sandpaper was up in the portable building and it was cold and raining. My enthusiasm drained away. LOL This morning the floor will be scuffed up, vacuumed, mopped again and a coating of polyurethane. The back bedroom and hallway is next on my radar.


----------



## Margali

Coffe is started. Zero enthusiasm for today since I have to drive to other work site, blegh. It's a 1.5hrs in the car in good weather. Reminding myself that I'm using the mileage money for farm stuff only helps a little.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you aren’t going east on I-20. Lanes are shut down west of Lindale. Wreck involving a cattle truck, vehicle on fire, dead cattle and backed up traffic. Don’t have the details.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Coffee is on. Dad milked the cows and checked on ducks. They seem OK. Cold though. Mom just s still setting up the nursery. Damn you IKEA.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Warm sounds good  Electric resistance heat? That is about the most expensive


I do have central heat pump...not heating upstairs, so not using.  Have propane "wood stove look" unIt downstairs...still too many warm days for that as the pilot keeps heating.   So, mostly chill in morning for while.   I'm so glad I put a light-heat-vent fixture in bath/dressing areas when I built.  Step out of shower into heat blowing down on ya!!!   


Bruce said:


> Why the F can't the car read the sensors and register them itself?????? I THINK some cars have a feature where you can tell it to register whatever it finds. Makes sense to me.


This is computer science at work for the shops to keep making money!  Right up there with herbal and natural remedies, or established meds .... Can't make the $$$.

So I'm acclimating to Fall temps.  Not really liking it but, could be ok IF ONLY they didn't then plummet to Winter temps.      After all my years you'd think it was normal but it seems so new each time.

Yesterday on way home I went by a rental place for equipment, etc.  Noticed a PTO tiller next to a tractor.  Have rented various things from them before....so going to call to see if that attachment can be rented separate...I'd love to try one before I buy one!  Would tell me if it's worth the investment, or use what I have.  Besides, if I can get only that, may just rent a couple times a yr.  Could be a better thing!

Time to leave for work.   Overcast gloom out there....better check weather forecast.


----------



## Bruce

Margali said:


> Reminding myself that I'm using the mileage money for farm stuff only helps a little.


How much "profit" do you make after paying for gas? 



Baymule said:


> Don’t have the details.


Sounds pretty detailed to me! Bad accident


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Sounds pretty detailed to me! Bad accident


Truck caught on fire. Trucker let cattle out so they wouldn’t burn to death. Some ran onto traffic and we’re hit and killed. It’s all cleaned up now, insane traffic continues.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, got my coffee currently, and maybe going to head to Starbucks in a second, just a chill day here.
Sounds like a scary accident to come upon Bay, hope most of the cows are ok.


Bruce said:


> Oh, a nice dorm fire alarm? So you and everyone else got to run outside in the cold and dark?


Yep! Such a lovely thing, at least it was not on one of the coldest nights, it was mild out.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Truck caught on fire. Trucker let cattle out so they wouldn’t burn to death. Some ran onto traffic and we’re hit and killed. It’s all cleaned up now, insane traffic continues.


That's awful! Poor babies


----------



## Margali

@Bruce @Baymule I got to work okay. I take 67 to 287, don't go into town.

I have a Hyundai Ioniq Hybrid and regularly get 45- 50mpg on my 119 mile commute to far site. I get paid $66 per day's drive. I know wear and tear adds up but I still only put 11k on my car the first year. My commute to near site is 11 mile roundtrip.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. I got the middle bedroom totally empty yesterday, floor vacuumed and mopped. Sandpaper was up in the portable building and it was cold and raining. My enthusiasm drained away. LOL This morning the floor will be scuffed up, vacuumed, mopped again and a coating of polyurethane. The back bedroom and hallway is next on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 88100


Man... looks perfect as is!  I sure wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Man... looks perfect as is!  I sure wouldn't do anything.



The problem is, in the living area and kitchen/dining area, the finish has worn down to the wood in places and it’s ugly. I have to make the new finish match throughout the house. 

One room is done.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It's so beautiful. Can I move in?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> The problem is, in the living area and kitchen/dining area, the finish has worn down to the wood in places and it’s ugly. I have to make the new finish match throughout the house.
> 
> One room is done.
> 
> View attachment 88102


Very nice!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good job Bay!   Will be done soon.

Sun is out now but was overcast.  They say probable rain all weekend!   Well, 50-60% chance and that's not what I'd like to have.  At least I can switch gears...work weekend and be off next week more days.     Had planned to pick up a few round bales...not a rain event.  First of week will work.  

They say temps back close to 70s all week...that's good to hear.  38 this morn and only mid 50 later.   Some coastal front bringing this weekend stuff, leaves late Sunday.  I'm just thrilled it isn't snow like some of you have already!    relaxing morning now.


----------



## Bruce

Overcast now but the sun is supposedly on the way. I think it is going to compete with the clouds for control of the sky today. 23°F this morning, might hit 40°F


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good morning everybody!

Things are a little less dreary and frozen around these parts. My pumpkins did freeze and are now trying to thaw themselves  , but other than that pretty ok weather. 38* F (3*C) and arguably pretty sunny.

Breakfast this morning was an iced coffee (yes, I'm one of _those_ people 🤣)a frozen kitkat, and an avocado. That might be the most gen-z meal I've ever eaten...

We may be sending the cows to my friends house for the remainder of my pregnancy, I just don't think it's fair to dad to have him on his knees milking cows. I could get a milk machine but I just can't afford one. I know Kristy will take good care of my babies. 

I realized yesterday night watching DW grade papers that I have no idea how chemistry works!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, typical chilly weather here but could be colder.
Stopped at Starbucks this morning, now got a full morning of class, and some homework this afternoon.


----------



## promiseacres

Under 30 this morning, but sunny so warming up quick. 
Feed/grocery pick up and cleaning rabbit cages later. 
Yesterday DD1's Polish doe had trouble having her first kit and we lost all the kits... she is doing ok. First bunny I've had to assist ever.  DS's MR doe is miserable and still not giving birth...no distress but just plain miserable. Watching her close.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

promiseacres said:


> esterday DD1's Polish doe had trouble having her first kit and we lost all the kits.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Breakfast this morning was an iced coffee (yes, I'm one of _those_ people 🤣)a frozen kitkat, and an avocado.


Not pickles and ice cream?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Not pickles and ice cream?


Ugh I hate pickles. They are so sour and the texture is all wrong.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but you are pregnant so you are supposed to crave weird things!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Yeah but you are pregnant so you are supposed to crave weird things!


Cravings last week: minute steaks, jimmy john’s bread and mayo. Nothing else. Curry, Andes mint chocolate things, and last but certainly not least frozen KitKat bars.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! My eyes flew open at 3 AM. So I loaded the dishwasher and turned it on. Drinking my coffee, took my vitamins, I should be Super Woman today! At daybreak, I'll be outside to feed, water and hay the sheep, feed the dogs, load the bunkbed boxes, strap them down and be on my way. Taking truck and trailer to new house, loaded with concrete blocks and pads. Going to get the two 40' shipping containers blocked up and set. Taking paint, spending the night, hope I get some painting done. Will be back tomorrow evening. 
Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Mini Horses

Safe trip and good weather to you, Bay.  Hope DS is there to help.

I didn't get up so early and glad about it.   Just getting to first cuppa.  It's cold out with the wind...temps are 42 but, wow these 15-20 mph winds are brutal.  No sun yet, just overcast, cold and blah.    everyone waiting in their barns for room service..except the chickens!  Guess I'll need to get out there sometime.  They have grass, water and bugs so not critical, just spoiled.    Coffee is my priority at the moment.


----------



## promiseacres

Made eggs and bacon for DH as he had to go into work. 
MR finally had her litter last night, 6 kits! No problems. Going to get the trailer cleaned out, then go get a load of hay from the farm. DH wants to mow over there and there's big tree limb in the front yard that needs cleaned up.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same temps, overcast, windy, sprinkles of rain off and on!  NC is getting hit harder...

Having coffee and a brownie.  😁🙄.  Have things I want to do but, weather isn't working with me!   It's annoying.

The little smiley in upper left of screen is not working...faded out.  Anyone else?  What did I hit wrong???😋🤔


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Coffee and a bagel over here. I need to use up this nasty coconut milk so I put it in my coffee. Drown it in the taste of hazelnut right? 🤣


----------



## Margali

Coffee is my only hope for day. Stayed up a little late having movie night with kids. Then work phone rang at 12:03am. I was up till 2am dealing with things, tracking down parts. It turns out operations overloaded the conveyor, ugh.


----------



## Bruce

That is sad Margali. Someone(s) need training.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Question for you all: if you discovered weevils in your flour, would you toss in the trash or make weevil bread for your chickens/pigs?


----------



## Margali

Bruce said:


> That is sad Margali. Someone(s) need training.


The conveyor was misdesigned and only has a 5HP motor. That's seriously undersized so it needs babied until we can rework it during Spring Outage. That's the annoying part- everyone knows you can't drop supersacks too fast but they still did.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

evening all. it started off as a slightly rough day and got worse.. kids were tired from company and hard play yesterday so they were cranky. then we go shopping come back  to my husband father killing cats (he not nice obviously) start looking for our cats. our young female had be inside but had gotten out when we were unloading grocerys finally found her after 20-30 minutes. then found our old male cat who hangs out with my husband grandfather who has dementia and Alzheimer's plus broke his femur either early this year or late last year. well our male cat had been shot in the eye. he some how still alive. done everything i can for him. trying to figure out what else i can do for him as we just dont have the money for a vet. Dh is livid plus it was his dads buddy that shot my husband in the eye because his dad and him took a five yearold with them while they were drunk and decide to go shot things. i dont even know what to say expect your not seeing us for any reason at this point. dh grandparents havent asked us to keep the cat home and he doesnt have any live stock so not like that was going on plus we have chickens and the cat never even gone for a chick. and if he wants to go there he needs to keep his dogs at his house so they stop breaking into our yard killing what few chickens i have left. we had 16 i think we are  down to 6-8 maybe a few more i have seen some of the birds,  kids and dh claim there 2-5others are still around. pretty much there was no reason to try to kill our cat. grant he poisoned him twice before but we assumed by accident as he was spray fence lines with poison which made everyone out here mad. now i am not so sure but clearly the poor cat needs tlc and dh needs prayers. the kids arent to upset as he still alive and he looks like he pull through. if anyone has ideals what else i can do for him let me know. i was able to get some antibacterial ointment the dr gave us for our cuts on the eye but  he bearly bit me and he was wrapped in a towel and restained so fun times.


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Question for you all: if you discovered weevils in your flour, would you toss in the trash or make weevil bread for your chickens/pigs?


Depends how many weevils.

You are what you eat.. 

The flour will not rise quite as much if there are a bunch of weevils...  but they don't change the taste much... just add crunch.

Use it in something that has some crunch, so you can ignore the weevils.  I suggest pound cake with nuts.  Pound cake freezes well....  so you can bake up 10 pound cakes (or how many you need to use up all flour).

Do clean the pantry well..  so they don't spread.

And no... I haven't had weevil pound cake, but the most recent weevils I ate were weevil peanut butter cookies... they were delicious.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> evening all. it started off as a slightly rough day and got worse.. kids were tired from company and hard play yesterday so they were cranky. then we go shopping come back  to my husband father killing cats (he not nice obviously) start looking for our cats. our young female had be inside but had gotten out when we were unloading grocerys finally found her after 20-30 minutes. then found our old male cat who hangs out with my husband grandfather who has dementia and Alzheimer's plus broke his femur either early this year or late last year. well our male cat had been shot in the eye. he some how still alive. done everything i can for him. trying to figure out what else i can do for him as we just dont have the money for a vet. Dh is livid plus it was his dads buddy that shot my husband in the eye because his dad and him took a five yearold with them while they were drunk and decide to go shot things. i dont even know what to say expect your not seeing us for any reason at this point. dh grandparents havent asked us to keep the cat home and he doesnt have any live stock so not like that was going on plus we have chickens and the cat never even gone for a chick. and if he wants to go there he needs to keep his dogs at his house so they stop breaking into our yard killing what few chickens i have left. we had 16 i think we are  down to 6-8 maybe a few more i have seen some of the birds,  kids and dh claim there 2-5others are still around. pretty much there was no reason to try to kill our cat. grant he poisoned him twice before but we assumed by accident as he was spray fence lines with poison which made everyone out here mad. now i am not so sure but clearly the poor cat needs tlc and dh needs prayers. the kids arent to upset as he still alive and he looks like he pull through. if anyone has ideals what else i can do for him let me know. i was able to get some antibacterial ointment the dr gave us for our cuts on the eye but  he bearly bit me and he was wrapped in a towel and restained so fun times.


Oh... good.... grief.

I have zero good advice.

I am deeply sorry that you are dealing with this.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Alaskan said:


> Depends how many weevils.
> 
> You are what you eat..
> 
> The flour will not rise quite as much if there are a bunch of weevils...  but they don't change the taste much... just add crunch.
> 
> Use it in something that has some crunch, so you can ignore the weevils.  I suggest pound cake with nuts.  Pound cake freezes well....  so you can bake up 10 pound cakes (or how many you need to use up all flour).
> 
> Do clean the pantry well..  so they don't spread.
> 
> And no... I haven't had weevil pound cake, but the most recent weevils I ate were weevil peanut butter cookies... they were delicious.


Omg, I was asking if I should use the flour to make bread for the chickens, not for the humans. I bought new, non-weevil flour for human food baking. I might toss it in the freezer for a bit to be really sure minimal chance of weevils in the new flour.

I think I'll just add water and make weird pancakes to use up the flour/Bisquick, then freeze it and give them to the chickens over a few weeks. It's 10lb flour, two 5lb Bisquick, maybe a pound of quick oats, and a box of pasta.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> evening all. it started off as a slightly rough day and got worse.. kids were tired from company and hard play yesterday so they were cranky. then we go shopping come back  to my husband father killing cats (he not nice obviously) start looking for our cats. our young female had be inside but had gotten out when we were unloading grocerys finally found her after 20-30 minutes. then found our old male cat who hangs out with my husband grandfather who has dementia and Alzheimer's plus broke his femur either early this year or late last year. well our male cat had been shot in the eye. he some how still alive. done everything i can for him. trying to figure out what else i can do for him as we just dont have the money for a vet. Dh is livid plus it was his dads buddy that shot my husband in the eye because his dad and him took a five yearold with them while they were drunk and decide to go shot things. i dont even know what to say expect your not seeing us for any reason at this point. dh grandparents havent asked us to keep the cat home and he doesnt have any live stock so not like that was going on plus we have chickens and the cat never even gone for a chick. and if he wants to go there he needs to keep his dogs at his house so they stop breaking into our yard killing what few chickens i have left. we had 16 i think we are  down to 6-8 maybe a few more i have seen some of the birds,  kids and dh claim there 2-5others are still around. pretty much there was no reason to try to kill our cat. grant he poisoned him twice before but we assumed by accident as he was spray fence lines with poison which made everyone out here mad. now i am not so sure but clearly the poor cat needs tlc and dh needs prayers. the kids arent to upset as he still alive and he looks like he pull through. if anyone has ideals what else i can do for him let me know. i was able to get some antibacterial ointment the dr gave us for our cuts on the eye but  he bearly bit me and he was wrapped in a towel and restained so fun times.


I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. I'm glad you were able to find your cats and I hope the male heals up. I'm praying you will find a new place far away from the current place so you don't have to deal with these crazy family members any more.


----------



## Baymule

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Question for you all: if you discovered weevils in your flour, would you toss in the trash or make weevil bread for your chickens/pigs?


What do you think a flour sifter is for? Seriously, back a few generations ago, there were no air tight containers or freezers, flour got weevils and that was part of life. Weevils were sifted out, supper was made and that's how it was done. 

I would bag up the offending flour, freeze well, sift it out and make chicken treats.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> The conveyor was misdesigned and only has a 5HP motor. That's seriously undersized so it needs babied until we can rework it during Spring Outage. That's the annoying part- everyone knows you can't drop supersacks too fast but they still did.


I will lend my favorite saying to you--

*YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID*


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> evening all. it started off as a slightly rough day and got worse.. kids were tired from company and hard play yesterday so they were cranky. then we go shopping come back  to my husband father killing cats (he not nice obviously) start looking for our cats. our young female had be inside but had gotten out when we were unloading grocerys finally found her after 20-30 minutes. then found our old male cat who hangs out with my husband grandfather who has dementia and Alzheimer's plus broke his femur either early this year or late last year. well our male cat had been shot in the eye. he some how still alive. done everything i can for him. trying to figure out what else i can do for him as we just dont have the money for a vet. Dh is livid plus it was his dads buddy that shot my husband in the eye because his dad and him took a five yearold with them while they were drunk and decide to go shot things. i dont even know what to say expect your not seeing us for any reason at this point. dh grandparents havent asked us to keep the cat home and he doesnt have any live stock so not like that was going on plus we have chickens and the cat never even gone for a chick. and if he wants to go there he needs to keep his dogs at his house so they stop breaking into our yard killing what few chickens i have left. we had 16 i think we are  down to 6-8 maybe a few more i have seen some of the birds,  kids and dh claim there 2-5others are still around. pretty much there was no reason to try to kill our cat. grant he poisoned him twice before but we assumed by accident as he was spray fence lines with poison which made everyone out here mad. now i am not so sure but clearly the poor cat needs tlc and dh needs prayers. the kids arent to upset as he still alive and he looks like he pull through. if anyone has ideals what else i can do for him let me know. i was able to get some antibacterial ointment the dr gave us for our cuts on the eye but  he bearly bit me and he was wrapped in a towel and restained so fun times.


If ever there was somebody desperately in need of a new home, it's you and your family. As soon as you can, move far, far away. I am so sorry that you have to deal with a bunch of wacko, insane and stupid people, worse yet, they are family. Has your husband considered changing his name, growing facial hair, plastic surgery on his face, etc, maybe entering a witness protection plan, to escape the stain of being related to human rejects?


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Awake at 2 AM. Getting tired of this crap, I'd like to sleep until 6 or 7. Just not happening. 

Anyway, I left yesterday morning with a heavy loaded truck and trailer. Max speed 60 MPH. I happily let speed demons fly past me. No way I was going fast dragging that trailer with me. Nope! 

Got there at noon, friend showed up to help, another friend showed up to change door locks for me. Son was gone to get another friend with tractor. They got back and I had the treat of watching 3 men with 2 tractors doing their best to move a 40' shipping container to not much avail. Classic entertainment. They pushed, pulled with chains, and moved it a little. As far as lifting it to block it up? Nope. Gonna take a bigger tractor. Like maybe a cab 100 horse power big tractor. So, we unloaded all those concrete blocks. 

Friend Jesse got the door locks done and came out to help with blocks. Then we all stood/sat around chewing the fat--a southern euphemism for a lot of talking and blather. LOL My friend Steve that came to help with the shipping container failure turned out to know son's friend Keith from 1979 and they had a good time visiting and reminiscing about old times. 

Yesterday, I got one room prepped and painted, still need to do trim, door and the closet. 

Son's house is in worse shape than I thought, I certainly do pick challenges. What's going to be my bedroom (eventually) was at one time, a carport. There was a opening for a door way on the back wall. That opening is still there, with apiece of plywood leaned up against it with some kind of book case against the plywood to keep it from blowing over. The sunroom on the back leaks because it was improperly joined to the roof and needs to be torn down and totally redone. The laminate flooring was not put down right and is loose. It should survive me and the first set of renters after I move on, at which time, he can put down better flooring. Laminate imitation wood with fiberboard backing is crap anyway. I've made that mistake before. There is a stack of various building supplies in the living room floor, the whole place is a mess. 

On a bright note, when I got home with truck and trailer, I backed the trailer up where I wanted it. I haven't backed up a trailer in over a quarter century and never was great at that anyway, but I did it! (Baymule stands up, takes bows to standing ovation) 

I'm sitting here this morning in dismay at the piles of crap in this house. There will be a memorial for BJ here on Saturday. My plans of taking a load of big chunks, such as a freezer or two, a large walnut wardrobe, filing cabinet, couple of chairs, etc, have been dashed by the reality that the new to me house needs a major overhaul. So I must make room some other innovative way. I don't know at this time just what that is going to be, but I'm sure I'll think of something. Got to finish clearing and cleaning the porch too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, another adventure!  I will assume this is first time you were inside this house?  Sure hope you checked plumbing while there.....beyond just flushing....😁. I'm sure that walk thru was disappointing because "major" to you could be extreme to many.  Just saying.  But the backing up accomplishment when you returned home was heaven sent!!  Congrats.

You do have time to keep things where they are until some more work is done at this next house.....then a couple weekends of heavy transport.   Not like it needs to all happen this month, so relax with that review and just adjust your time frame.  It'll work better. I see time -- at least 2 months to renovate, another month to shine up where you are, then easy to list in Feb.  Spring sales won't be real active until March/April.

Here at my farm, still very windy but there is sunshine!!!👍. Makes things seem so much better.  Day 3 at home and weather has forced more inside work and cooking.  Not a bad thing.  I did get 6 qts of elderberries canned, needed them out of freezer for the room.  Going back to work tomorrow...more rains Friday.  Can't do outside, so might as well work.  I can stay home the following week for some farm work. 🙂.  Time management or time juggling?  All the same really. 🤷


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

My wife runs a club at her school focusing on LGBTQ issues and how to make their school more inclusive and she want me to be in their meeting today!! They want me to highlight what it’s like being a gay farmer. ❤️ I love those kiddos. I'm not too sure what to talk about. I haven't really faced discrimination _because_ I'm gay. Mostly just because I'm a woman who doesn't look very strong at first glance. And even then, sure! You can carry 200 pounds of dairy ration to my car. I would want to do it anyway.

@Jesusfreak101 try antibiotic cream and wet food for a while, any cleaning you can do to the area is good. Witch hazel is a miracle worker. I will be praying for your little baby kitty. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bruce

Are you up to a visit to the school?

Too bad we have no lead time to come up with ideas.  Is the club pretty much attended only by LGBTQ people? Seems like the way to get inclusivity is for everyone to see each other as people, not defined by their gender/preferences, etc. Maybe she could have advertised it as a visit by a farmer and a more wide variety of people would come?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Are you up to a visit to the school?


Yeah! I think I'll be fine. 


Bruce said:


> Is the club pretty much attended only by LGBTQ people?


Pretty much. From what I gather they have a few straight kiddos but not many. 


Bruce said:


> Seems like the way to get inclusivity is for everyone to see each other as people, not defined by their gender/preferences, etc. Maybe she could have advertised it as a visit by a farmer and a more wide variety of people would come?


Maybe, but I'm not sure she would have picked me if she had.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses I've been in the house before, but I wasn’t planning on moving in at that time. LOL Son has had two different men working on it. His job ended, here came Covid that shut everything down, he finally got a job, but is barely squeaking by. So fixing up house got set on the back burner.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses I've been in the house before, but I wasn’t planning on moving in at that time.



🙃 Surprise!   There's that curve ball...but it will come together.  Just a stumble in the plan, which you will work through.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so cat made it through the night. between a friend and my husband mother we got the cat to the vet. they we kind enough to help pay for the trip. xrays showed a single pellet that stop at his eye socket no fractures  he going to need the eye removed but outside of that he fine. he been purring this entire time. he eating and drinking and acting pretty much like his normal self again. they gave him a painkiller shot, antibiotic and antinflamitor. him, the other cat and dog will be inside expect for the dogs bathroom breaks. this is beyond dumb. and we are so done with everything. as soon as we can move we are gone. dh is working extra hours and odd jobs. we also going to sale a truck and trailer to help move the needle that much faster. here garfield rolling around acting cute... weirdo. 
 ooo and baby pictures because they make everything better


----------



## Mini Horses

So with time fall back we have daylight an hour earlier.  While I like that, I'll still hate earlier dark later.   Hmmm....can't win.   😁.  Complain, complain.   Actually I'm just glad to have another day to wake up and enjoy.   

Heading to work.  Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Baymule

Going to be a high in the 70's today. Think I'll work on cleaning the porch. Need to unhook the trailer from the truck. Maybe I'll hide some of the stuff on the porch in the horse barn.


----------



## Alaskan

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Omg, I was asking if I should use the flour to make bread for the chickens, not for the humans. I bought new, non-weevil flour for human food baking. I might toss it in the freezer for a bit to be really sure minimal chance of weevils in the new flour.
> 
> I think I'll just add water and make weird pancakes to use up the flour/Bisquick, then freeze it and give them to the chickens over a few weeks. It's 10lb flour, two 5lb Bisquick, maybe a pound of quick oats, and a box of pasta.


See....  I wouldn't waste good flour...  I would eat it, and feed it to my family.

  Spouse though.... spouse is odd, and probably wouldn't eat weevil food.


----------



## Bruce

Not a problem if the extra protein content isn't mentioned


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> See....  I wouldn't waste good flour...  I would eat it, and feed it to my family.
> 
> Spouse though.... spouse is odd, and probably wouldn't eat weevil food.


Lets be clear here, you live in _Alaska_ flour is likely a luxury.


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Lets be clear here, you live in _Alaska_ flour is likely a luxury.


Last time I ate weevil flour was in Texas..

My mom fed us weevil flour when we were kids..

It is all a matter of perspective.   My mom would have never wasted good food.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Last time I ate weevil flour was in Texas..
> 
> My mom fed us weevil flour when we were kids..
> 
> It is all a matter of perspective.   My mom would have never wasted good food.


I'm only teasing you. But eating weevils doesn't seem like mt idea of a good time. The belly agrees.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> The belly agrees.


How does it know if it has never had weevil bread?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> How does it know if it has never had weevil bread?


Well, as you know the tiny humans in there have the ability to make me violently ill, so we are going to do everything we can to keep them happy.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t want weevil bread. Bleach. At least sift them out! So…. Do weevils poop in the flour? Those black specks are NOT black pepper!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, probably not pepper.


----------



## Mini Horses

Couple days of sunshine and low 70s, only to degrade to 50s with an inch of rain, further down at first of week to mid 30 night a couple days!!!!   All in one week 😲. Hoping it settles out to sun, 60s days and no winds!   I have some field work to do and time home to do.  Just need decent weather.  Maybe they'll be there for me!  🌝

Finally jobs slowed.   Should be really slow Thanksgiving through mid Feb.   Hard to believe.  Hard to adjust with a radical drop....but I'm ready.  It will be back to about 2 short days a week.   I'll feel like I've quit.  😋😁😂.   More cooking time.

Then there's garden planning...🤔


----------



## Baymule

Been up for awhile, drinking coffee, looking at my list of things to do before Saturday. I got a lot done yesterday, still more to do. Truck tags are expired, need to get it inspected, to to county office, get tags, take title and death certificate to get title changed over to my name. Supposed to get a heavy rain tonight, think I'll do that in the morning while everything is wet outside. Doesn't bother me to ride around with expired tags, I always have a good line of BS to talk myself out of a ticket. But I do need to get it done.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning. Got my coffee in, time for class now, and practice this afternoon. Got some things for a little business I am running that need some work, but still a low key day here. Colder weather currently but nothing compared to normal for this time of year.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Truck tags are expired, need to get it inspected,


Huh.....  maybe I DO remember having to get vehicles inspected.

Here...  you can give them money online and they mail you the tags.


----------



## Bruce

They don't care if vehicles are dangerous jalopies in Alaska?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> They don't care if vehicles are dangerous jalopies in Alaska?


If they did....  we wouldn't have any vehicles on the road.


----------



## Baymule

I got a LOT done today! The. Porch. Is. Ready. I put stuff in the horse barn, in the portable building, on the burn pile and in the trash. I was tired when neighbor Robert showed up with a pressure washer. I put tired aside and pressure washed lawn chairs, 2 wood rocking chairs and the porch. It looks so good! I fed dogs, sheep and trudged to the house for a shower. I ate some leftover chicken and collapsed. I’m exhausted. I bet I sleep good tonight!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I’m exhausted. I bet I sleep good tonight


Nothing  like a good day of work outside to make you sleep!

Checked on the PTO tiller rental...150 a day.  I was thinking more like 100.  Hmmm.  Believe a friend had one -- think so. Will check, maybe a free weekender loan.   😁. Or, if not using, maybe a decent buy.  She could borrow from me!  Prices are really steep.

Sun is up. Weather decent.  They're saying about an inch of rain tomorrow, mostly morning and blowing out mid day.   Not thinking I need that but, no one asked me!

Better get moving, always something to do.   Aha, not before another cuppa wakeup! ☕


----------



## Baymule

Going for second cup of coffee. A storm came through last night, I woke up enough to know it, went right back to sleep. Going to town this morning to get truck inspected, tags and title put in my name. Check mail, pick up a few things in town and go to Tractor Supply for dog food.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good morning everyone. This week has been a somber one. We had to put down our hen Daytona on Tuesday. I am just honestly broken. You love something and you try so hard to fix them and it sucks to fail something so important. Tony will be missed. She's with Clover and God now. Maybe I begged a bit, but I know she's in a better place.

Daytona
3/8/21-11/9/21
Isaiah 40:31


----------



## Blue Sky

Dang. Another dead chicken. Severe damage throat and head. I have a small group of elderlies who roost in a stall with sheep and 3 LGDs. I don’t think any predator is braving the barn but maybe ambushing an early foraging bird in the non dog area?


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Dang. Another dead chicken. Severe damage throat and head. I have a small group of elderlies who roost in a stall with sheep and 3 LGDs. I don’t think any predator is braving the barn but maybe ambushing an early foraging bird in the non dog area?


Any way to put a game came out there?

Hate not knowing what is going on...  need to figure out the why in order to fix it.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> We had to put down our hen Daytona on Tuesday.


 Always hard to lose one, she was quite young which can make it harder.



Blue Sky said:


> Dang. Another dead chicken. Severe damage throat and head. I have a small group of elderlies who roost in a stall with sheep and 3 LGDs. I don’t think any predator is braving the barn but maybe ambushing an early foraging bird in the non dog area?


It is certainly possible if you have hens that leave the safe space. 

I had a Golden Campine that would not stay where she was safe. I'd find footprints in the snow in the morning coming from the NE corner of the big barn, going south, around the little barn then back through the fence and all the birds would be in the barn when I opened it up. She had to have gone out the alpacas' always open door on the north end of the barn, hopped up on the fence and flown to the corner of the NE corner of the barn because there were never any prints in the snow on the north side of the barn (big rock pile there, she must have flown over it). 

A month or so after I last saw her, presumably she became fox food, I found a large pile of eggs in a nest on a straw bale in the upper (east) side of the barn where I keep the tractor. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## messybun

This week (or last week) I had a predator get in my yard and there were feathers everywhere. None of my birds were dead though as far as I can tell. I might be missing one, but I honestly can’t remember if I had two or three black and white brahmas. Looked like coyote tracks, they’re really bad this year. So, after fixing the electric fence and putting up a fair bit of barbed wire, filling in the hole they dug under my fence and covering it with cinderblocks, fortifying my chicken coop and shoving the ducks in there too it came back. All I saw were tracks where it got in, and tracks where the goat and geese had dug in the ground and scuffled. No blood, but it certainly hasn’t come back. Oh, And I grabbed my neighbor’s dog to mark my territory for me; for some strange reason I can’t get my friend to do that job, oh well the dog/bear came through for me anyway. Lol. Hope y’all are having a good day.


----------



## Bruce

So it got back in even after all you did??


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice you have a canine to borrow.  But you can actually buy urines online 😲  yep. 

Sorry for the chicken losses .... Everybody's.   😔


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready. Going to clean ceiling fans in house and on porch. Get Christmas presents off table, clean bathrooms, general house cleaning today. Laundry too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Need to clean mine, too!   Not today.  🙂

Just having first cup....it's a wake up one.  Little heavy on the measure.  😋. But good!

Another front zipped thru, few hours earlier than predicted -- slamming rains!  Woke me about 2:30.…back to sleep after a while, slept in.  It's all good.   Better than hanging with it right now and morning chores.  

Have half a day at work then home. This time change just screws up my work day because I leave to get home before this now early dark!  😟.   Won't matter after next week......work slows to a trickle.   Home time.

So, happy birthday @Cecilia's-herd !   Have cake and ice cream!!! 🎉🎂🍨


----------



## messybun

Bruce said:


> So it got back in even after all you did??


Yeah, it slipped in a different place!


----------



## messybun

Mini Horses said:


> Nice you have a canine to borrow.  But you can actually buy urines online 😲  yep.
> 
> Sorry for the chicken losses .... Everybody's.   😔



I’m mildly interested in how you know that lol. It seems to have worked, so good that other people who don’t have big doggies to borrow can still repel predators.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all, got my first coffee already down, and got my Starbucks to get through class today. Just my luck, I woke up sick, but not too sick to get to class.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> So, happy birthday @Cecilia's-herd ! Have cake and ice cream!!! 🎉🎂🍨


Whooooohoooo the big 23!


----------



## Mini Horses

messybun said:


> I’m mildly interested in how you know that lol. It seems to have worked, so good that other people who don’t have big doggies to borrow can still repel predators



Weird, I know!  But I was searching for ways to ward off and during that search/ read, came upon the fact that you can purchase such.   Real deal or synthetic?  I'm just not doing the collecting!! 🤣😎


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Nice you have a canine to borrow. But you can actually buy urines online 😲 yep.


Perhaps but "supply chain problems" you know, could be weeks before it arrived. I'm sure the dog was more than happy to pee without delay.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Whooooohoooo the big 23!


Um, 2 things:
1) I'm confused, your profile says your birthday is Oct 12, not Nov 12 so is it REALLY your birthday TODAY???
If so, Happy Birthday. If not, Happy Unbirthday to you and all the rest of us.
2) 23? Like for real? Like you are 3 years younger than DD2??


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> 1) I'm confused, your profile says your birthday is Oct 12, not Nov 12 so is it REALLY your birthday TODAY???
> If so, Happy Birthday. If not, Happy Unbirthday to you and all the rest of us.


All these forums confuse me and I have no idea how to change it. Help! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Taking a break. Still got to clean off table on the porch and clean the porch ceiling fans.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Cecilia's-herd said:


> All these forums confuse me and I have no idea how to change it. Help! LOL


Yay!! I fixed it ya'll. I haven't been able to edit that since idk may? I believed in myself.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I had to go to tractor supply today, here is how that went  :

I went to TSC for 45 minutes. 45 MINUTES. And guess how many people tried to touch my stomach and/or started spontaneously asking me pregnancy questions? 12. TWELVE PEOPLE. This is ridiculous. This is why I bring my wife. And! It gets better, 5 men offered to bring things to my car. Why can't anyone leave me alone?! Good lord I'm human too.


----------



## Bruce

Touching NOT OK!!!
Asking if you want help bringing stuff to the car is considerate. And while they don't know you've been kinda bed rested, you might have taken them up on it 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yay!! I fixed it ya'll. I haven't been able to edit that since idk may? I believed in myself.


Fixed what? BDay still says Oct 12 so that isn't what you fixed.


----------



## messybun

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I had to go to tractor supply today, here is how that went  :
> 
> I went to TSC for 45 minutes. 45 MINUTES. And guess how many people tried to touch my stomach and/or started spontaneously asking me pregnancy questions? 12. TWELVE PEOPLE. This is ridiculous. This is why I bring my wife. And! It gets better, 5 men offered to bring things to my car. Why can't anyone leave me alone?! Good lord I'm human too.



Maybe it’s my southern raising, but I was raised to aid the elderly and pregnant. Not because they can’t do it themselves, but because they shouldn’t have to. 

Touching a stranger’s belly is strange, but my friends? You better believe it! They should already know they are loved and protected by me before they even grace their parents ears with crying.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Touching NOT OK!!!
> Asking if you want help bringing stuff to the car is considerate. And while they don't know you've been kinda bed rested, you might have taken them up on it
> 
> 
> Fixed what? BDay still says Oct 12 so that isn't what you fixed.


Ugh really? Obviously I have no idea what I’m doing 🤦‍♀️

The touch thing made me really uncomfortable


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

messybun said:


> Touching a stranger’s belly is strange, but my friends? You better believe it!


I’m so uncomfortable that I don’t want anyone to touch me. Every time I touch them or another person touches they move. And I am stabbed in the ribs. Sitting is rather uncomfortable as well.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> The touch thing made me really uncomfortable


As it should! Like for some reason some people think it is OK to touch the hair of a black/African American woman. WHAT??? WHY would you even THINK about doing such things? And even if you DID think about it, WHY would you do it???



Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’m so uncomfortable that I don’t want anyone to touch me. Every time I touch them or another person touches they move. And I am stabbed in the ribs. Sitting is rather uncomfortable as well.


Welcome to pregnancy! 
Is the "they" a "gender not specified/known" pronoun or are you telling us you are having twins?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> As it should! Like for some reason some people think it is OK to touch the hair of a black/African American woman. WHAT??? WHY would you even THINK about doing such things? And even if you DID think about it, WHY would you do it???


Not sure if that is a black thing... maybe it is a curly hair thing.  

I remember traveling with a friend (dark hair, pale skin) who had shoulder length hair with soft curls... yep...complete stranger started stroking that long hair.  

I just asked my kids...  Kid 4 was saying that people are often petting his hair.  He said it happened both when his hair was short/buzzed and now when his hair is about 2 inches long.   His hair is also dark... light-ish complexion.

Actually...  that nixes my curly hair theory... because buzzed you couldn't tell he had any curl.  Now at 2 inches his hair has curl.

So.... no earthly idea why... maybe people in general are just odd.


----------



## Alaskan

No stranger has EVER touched my hair...  

My hair used to be mid brown....  now it is pretty dark.


----------



## Margali

@Cecilia's-herd I totally agree, random people touching you is super creepy. I smacked soo many people's hands away from me during my pregnancies. And they would be "Why did you slap me?!" And be confused when I replied, "You groped me first!" As if it didn't count somehow...


----------



## messybun

Never had adults mess with my hair either! Basic courtesy.
 Kids on the other hand, even stranger’s kids, will come up and grab my shirt or hair, whatever. I have no problem with it, but I’ve also been around plenty of kids and babies. I’ve even had a toddler leave with a chunk of hair, never screamed at ‘em, I knew that one though. I guess I’m kinda chill around littles, no problem being puked on by babes either (had it happen plenty) growing up around big families helped with that maybe? I’m also one who will help a lost kiddo find their parent or orange vest. 
Adults would get a hella different response than kids though and a very possible mace to the face if they didn’t stop when asked nice-ish-ly.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Welcome to pregnancy!
> Is the "they" a "gender not specified/known" pronoun or are you telling us you are having twins?


I am having twins! 6 months along 


Margali said:


> @Cecilia's-herd I totally agree, random people touching you is super creepy. I smacked soo many people's hands away from me during my pregnancies. And they would be "Why did you slap me?!" And be confused when I replied, "You groped me first!" As if it didn't count somehow...


If I wasn’t so timid I would have. I was just so taken aback!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I am having twins! 6 months along


Here’s a belly pic ❤️ Keep in mind I’m five foot and SUPER bloated. I blacked out my old vet clinic so that makes it look awkward lol.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> My hair used to be mid brown.... now it is pretty dark.


Um, did you find the fountain of youth? My hair used to be almost black, now only about half of them are. The rest are white. I THINK that is the normal progression as people age (barring Preference by L'oreal of course)



Margali said:


> "Why did you slap me?!"


They are lucky it was their hand and not their face!



Cecilia's-herd said:


> I am having twins! 6 months along


No wonder you are feeling a bit large! Do you have 2 names picked out yet?



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Here’s a belly pic


Ooooh, can I touch?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> No wonder you are feeling a bit large! Do you have 2 names picked out yet?
> 
> Ooooh, can I touch?


I do! Francisco and Aurora❤️And I am huge. 🤣 

No!


----------



## Margali

@Cecilia's-herd I don't think I ever been called timid.  Uppity, disrespectful, and crazy is more like it. 

Seriously though, a preggie belly and then babies attract handsy people. Cultivating a loud and firm NO! will be important to deal with them. Babies get sick enough without every random germy person mauling them.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> Babies get sick enough without every random germy person mauling them.


That’s why they need germs. Build the immune system. But I get what you are saying. I suppose it wasn’t a timid thing. Just complete shock.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is almost gone, guess y'all will have to make your own. 

I was always skinny, skinny, skinny. Complete strangers poked my ribs, exclaiming, "You are so SKINNY!" As if I didn't already know that........ I finally responded, "You are so FAT!" 

Middle age spread happened and I finally gained weight. Nobody tells me I'm too skinny any more. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning good weather.   Will load some goats shortly.  A buyer coming for 2 at 9:30,  then a couple more to auction, if I can easily round them up.  Having my coffee and breakfast now, watching local news. They're discussing increased prices at grocery, etc.    Yep up 30% on many items....nothing new to me.  Animal feed is more.

Then, for first time I've heard amounts, increase in Medicare...14.5%.   I knew it was coming, I mean when COLA announced for Social Security, why would we even THINK it would be different!?  🤔 So 148 to 170 ... I'm paying for all those who don't want to be healthy!!!   11 yrs and never a claim.  I want a discount!  😁🤣.  I also pay 34 a month as an RX penalty because I didn't take part d at sign up.  My advantage plan requires RX coverage.   There just isn't a need!  I haven't had a prescription in over 25 years.  Don't get me wrong, happy to be healthy, just annoyed that those who COULD improve are not REQUIRED to.   Where's my soapbox!!!!?    Ok, done. 😂

As we all know, these prices won't come back down as fast or as much as they are rising.  🙄  Makes me glad to have the ability to raise my foods.  Some are not able, some not even interested.  Shame on the latter. 😔

Better go talk to those goats!  😁🤣   I'll remind the chickens it's time to get back into laying eggs while I'm out there ... Moult is over!!    On a roll.....


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I do! Francisco and Aurora❤️And I am huge. 🤣
> 
> No!


I don't have a Francisco (though that is my uncle's name) but I do have an Aurora. She's an Astra White and the best layer I have!

I'm guessing your Aurora won't measure up 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> That’s why they need germs. Build the immune system.


So once they are born you are going to encourage EVERYONE to paw the little ones? 



Mini Horses said:


> So 148 to 170


Monthly or quarterly?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I'm guessing your Aurora won't measure up


Now, don’t downplay your little girl! 


Bruce said:


> So once they are born you are going to encourage EVERYONE to paw the little ones?


Not everyone. But as many as I feel safe doing so. Which will hopefully be most.


----------



## Bruce

So pretty much everyone at Walmart and TSC 

I'm not downplaying MY Aurora. I bet she lays more eggs in a day than your Aurora will in a lifetime 
But when yours gets older she can make you breakfast, just in a different way than mine.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce, the medicare increase is monthly.  Everyone with medicare gets an increase.🙁

My goat buyers came and .... Surprise .... Asked if I wanted to sell a mini they were loving up while here.  A little stallion got in their trailer!   Best for him, as they will work him and have a little 8 yr old son who is so excited!!  It's a great home and only 2 miles up on my street.  😁.  Plus. I now have an acre fenced and barned pasture freed up!!!  Yah!   

This is working into a great day!


----------



## Bruce

"Love" for the little stallion, not for the Medicare increase 

OK so Social Security goes up 5.9% but Medicare goes up 14.5%? What the heck?!


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce   in case you haven't noticed that is what inflation is.... your wages go up a little so you think you are doing better then the costs go up more so you are actually behind.
 I haven't gotten  my mail in awhile, will have to have my son pick it up for me.
@Mini Horses  and I were talking and she was telling me about the increases.   and now I realize that the prices I had mentioned to her were not the Medicare costs, but my supplement increase in costs. 
I am not sorry to say that I have gotten more than my fair share out of the medicare the last 2 years with the replacements.....  I did sign up for an RX part when I did because of the penalties down the road.  Got an rx plan that costs me 200/yr... because I also didn't take any prescriptions for years and years.  The only ones now are what they have been giving me during/after the surgeries.,  And all the pain meds are done so the only things are over the counter stuff now... but that cost is better than paying the penalty that she got hit with due to not signing up for it.  My ins lady from work explained that to me and so it made more sense to get a very bare bones basic plan even if I didn't use it. 
It's all a racket.... and like @Mini Horses says, paying for those that don't and won't take care of themselves.  I figured I am "due" the replacements for the 50 years of working for a living and NOT living off the gov't....but paying in my fair share.


----------



## Finnie

Cecilia's-herd said:


> and Aurora❤️


We have a granddaughter named Aurora. Mostly called “Rory”.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Finnie said:


> We have a granddaughter named Aurora. Mostly called “Rory”.


Our dog’s name is Rory… that could get confusing. We love both of them! Actually now that I think of it the dog’s registered name is Aurora… well maybe I should pick another


----------



## messybun

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Our dog’s name is Rory… that could get confusing. We love both of them! Actually now that I think of it the dog’s registered name is Aurora… well maybe I should pick another


The child will outlive the dog by a lot, and it’s easier to change a dog name than find a perfect child name. Hence when my sibling was coming the cat got renamed cat cat.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

messybun said:


> The child will outlive the dog by a lot, and it’s easier to change a dog name than find a perfect child name. Hence when my sibling was coming the cat got renamed cat cat.


You’re funny! Aurora was never my favorite to begin with. It was Gianna’s. Rory is a show dog. Her registered name can’t change 😕. I feel so silly!


----------



## Blue Sky

Forgive me but the first thing I thought of was Indiana Jones- “you were named after the dog?” 
“I gotta a lot of fond memories of that dog.”
I forget which movie.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all!   Slept well last night after all day farm work outside. 🙂

Enjoying my coffee after looking at our first frost of the season.  It's a good one!  32 out there, also lowest temp of season.  Everything is white and sparkly in the sun.  Ok, that's pretty but, now I'm over cold!!!!!!   Stop.  No more.  Enough!   

Need to get tractor diesel this morning.   Move manure piles from field of just sold mini to garden.   Put fresh shavings in the run in I just cleaned yesterday.....ready for a new tenant. 👍. Want to add more nest boxes to one of the coops today and intro the soon to lay pullets to it and the current few hens there.   Yep, wake up to new friends.  😁.  No one is aggressive so, expect good results...they've been together at feedings already.  So everyone will need to stay in their adjacent fenced yard for the week but, need them trained to this coop.  That's my day!   Another one on the farm.  🤗 Feels good.

Going for another cup.  Help yourself to some if so inclined.


----------



## Bruce

I agree with @messybun, how old is the dog? Your daughter will outlive it by probably 70 or 80 years. Of course it is up to you and Gianna to decide if you'd rather choose another name.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I agree with @messybun, how old is the dog? Your daughter will outlive it by probably 70 or 80 years. Of course it is up to you and Gianna to decide if you'd rather choose another name.


It just doesn’t quite sit well with me. The dog is now 3. My best buddy. And of course her brother who’s been with me through it all.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> You’re funny! Aurora was never my favorite to begin with. It was Gianna’s. Rory is a show dog. Her registered name can’t change 😕. I feel so silly!


Are you going to name your kid after the dog? She will never live that down!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Are you going to name your kid after the dog? She will never live that down!


Oh lord no! Can you imagine the names people would come up with? 🤣


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, obligatory post to say I am still alive. Woke up sick Friday, but had a horse show this weekend, so I have powered through the weekend.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Well I’m glad you’re still alive. Despite how you feel. ❤️🤣


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, I haven't drank it all yet, so there is some for y'all! LOL Going to town first thing this morning to get license tags for the truck, take death certificate and title to get it changed over to my name. Tags are expired, so need to get that done. Then back home, neighbor Ron is coming over to help me load trailer with used tin, lumber, etc, anything else we can get on the truck and trailer. Then tomorrow morning, wait on daylight, feed dogs and sheep, then skeedaddle on down to the new to me house. A friend is coming over to help unload, I'll do more painting, spend the night and paint some more. Be back Wednesday evening.


----------



## messybun

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey guys, obligatory post to say I am still alive. Woke up sick Friday, but had a horse show this weekend, so I have powered through the weekend.



College is wrecking your poor immune system! Are you on 1000 iu of vitamin C a day? Hand sanitizer in the pockets? Non-antibacterial soap; anti bacterial soap kills the good bacteria on your skin that helps fight off germs.


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> College is wrecking your poor immune system! Are you on 1000 iu of vitamin C a day? Hand sanitizer in the pockets? Non-antibacterial soap; anti bacterial soap kills the good bacteria on your skin that helps fight off germs.


Plus a couple of multi vitamins, zinc and selenium.


----------



## Margali

It's amazing what having new critters does for your get up and go. Popped out of bed, chugged coffee, and took care of the sheep. Got human kids to school on time too.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey guys, obligatory post to say I am still alive. Woke up sick Friday, but had a horse show this weekend, so I have powered through the weekend.


Yes, obligatory   You seem to be using that "S" word a lot lately. I hope you aren't burning your candle on both ends and in the middle. You'll never get better if you burn out. 

Speaking of people not checking in, I Googled @thistlebloom; I didn't find an obit so I assume she is OK. 



Margali said:


> Got human kids to school on time too.


I trust that is not unusual!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

messybun said:


> College is wrecking your poor immune system! Are you on 1000 iu of vitamin C a day? Hand sanitizer in the pockets? Non-antibacterial soap; anti bacterial soap kills the good bacteria on your skin that helps fight off germs.


I always say coffee, but I actually only drink Apple cider. Got the sanitizer in the backpack.


Baymule said:


> Plus a couple of multi vitamins, zinc and selenium.


I wish with those, but zinc got me sick a few years ago from not eating food soon enough with taking zinc.


Bruce said:


> Yes, obligatory   You seem to be using that "S" word a lot lately. I hope you aren't burning your candle on both ends and in the middle. You'll never get better if you burn out.


I hope not, I feel like it has only been my two college horse shows that I have been sick around. There are a couple things going around here, and I think I am catching some of what goes around.


----------



## Alaskan

As I understand it, supposedly most college kids have health issues because of their diet.   Not enough fruits and veggies... heavy on the prepackaged and highly preserved foods.



I have 1 kid in college, and his diet is great...  but then he is odd.


----------



## Baymule

30 minute wait to get oil changed in truck. I have no idea when it got changed last. Thought it might be a good idea. 
Took me and neighbor Ron dang nigh all day to load trailer with used tin and lumber. I backed the truck up and made sure a generous amount went in my truck for Ron. I come to town to fill up, get oil change and a full order of the best onion rings in Texas! When I get back, Ron will help me hitch up the trailer. We’ll check and air up tires and I’ll be ready to leave out in the morning.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> As I understand it, supposedly most college kids have health issues because of their diet.   Not enough fruits and veggies... heavy on the prepackaged and highly preserved foods.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 kid in college, and his diet is great...  but then he is odd.


I was actually wondering about that one. But I actually would say that I do better then most. I actually eat at the cafeteria for 3 meals almost every day.


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> I was actually wondering about that one. But I actually would say that I do better then most. I actually eat at the cafeteria for 3 meals almost every day.


Is there healthy food at the cafeteria?

Good fresh salads?  Fruits to choose from?


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> I actually eat at the cafeteria for 3 meals almost every day.


And do they have good food? WAY back when I was in college the cafeteria wasn't likely much different than chow at the army mess hall. Click forward 40+ years and the cafeterias at the DD's schools is GOOD STUFF! CHOICES, like LOTS of choices! Of course DD2 particularly is picky picky picky and didn't eat most of it. Her loss.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Alaskan said:


> Is there healthy food at the cafeteria?
> 
> Good fresh salads?  Fruits to choose from?


Things are ok on that, not the most impressive.


Bruce said:


> And do they have good food? WAY back when I was in college the cafeteria wasn't likely much different than chow at the army mess hall. Click forward 40+ years and the cafeterias at the DD's schools is GOOD STUFF! CHOICES, like LOTS of choices! Of course DD2 particularly is picky picky picky and didn't eat most of it. Her loss.


I would say that its mediocre, I have heard many other places have many more options and a better cafeteria, but I go to a medium sized school in a small town, so this is probably what we should expect.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Trailer is loaded and hitched, truck is full of fuel. No onion rings yesterday, I forgot they are closed on Mondays. When I got back home, neighbor Ron had mowed the yard for me! When it gets daylight, I'll feed/water/hay sheep and feed dogs. I'll be back tomorrow evening, so animals don't go hungry. Going to get some painting done!


----------



## promiseacres

Good morning. Been keeping busy too. Getting ready for winter, we had snow over the weekend.  Going to grind some rabbit meat today, get it vaccum packed into the freezer. That's after school and riding lessons.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> but I go to a medium sized school in a small town, so this is probably what we should expect.


DD2's school was 1,200 ish in a city of 37,000. DD1 is at a school of 2,400ish in a town of 5,400.



Baymule said:


> No onion rings yesterday, I forgot they are closed on Mondays.


Very unfortunate, your taste buds were all dressed up and in the end had nowhere to go!


----------



## Baymule

Truck is sick, it’s loaded on son’s trailer. Taking it to repair shop tomorrow. Freaking great! It’s blowing diesel, leaking puddles. I feel a big bill coming.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Truck is sick,


Dang, dang, dang!  It's never convenient and it's never cheap!    Hope it's not too terrible  and it's a quick fix.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Truck is sick, it’s loaded on son’s trailer. Taking it to repair shop tomorrow. Freaking great! It’s blowing diesel, leaking puddles. I feel a big bill coming.


 

So sorry!


----------



## Mini Horses

Are you home or at sons rental?    Well. Bad no matter!!   But home would be better for you.   Never ends, does it?  Hope it isn't a "serious" fix.   

I'm having morning coffee, deciding if I want to go to work today or not.  🤔. 70 today, so temptation is there...mid 70s tomorrow, before drops to mid 50s for couple days.  Not much work now.  Prob farm day?   Working outside is always nicer in good weather.😁.  You can see where this is going!   😁😁.   Starting next week I'll only work a day or two short days a week....prob until late Feb.  Almost feels like hibernation.

By now, most of us have planned and prepared for Thanksgiving.   I'm sad for the many families who are not, or can't be.  They are out there. 😔   Here it'll be just another meal, a bigger one maybe.  Most will be back into freezer meals.   Not sure yet but, DD may be working. I'll find out tonight, after her schedule comes out.  For both of us it just means who will cook more or what.  🙃


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, cold morning here for class. Did a thing yesterday and woke up early and drove to watch my best friend show some goats and lambs. Sorta fun thing to do to get a break.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I wrote my story out for the world to see today. The hardest thing I've ever done. I certainly need a coffee.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Truck is sick, it’s loaded on son’s trailer. Taking it to repair shop tomorrow. Freaking great! It’s blowing diesel, leaking puddles. I feel a big bill coming.


Oh Bay, I'm so sorry!!! And just when you need it most! 
 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> I wrote my story out for the world to see today. The hardest thing I've ever done. I certainly need a coffee.


??
I didn't see it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I didn't see it.







__





						My story I promised not to tell.
					

This is my story I told  myself I would never tell. This is a heavy read and may not be for everyone. I put this story on Sufficient Self and received an outpouring of love and similar stories.  I met with a young woman yesterday through my parish who just recently found out she was also...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




Heavy read. Good luck.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I finally unloaded the dishwasher this morning. BJs OCD stated that I didn’t load/unload it correctly. Huh? Ok so I abdicated my dishwasher throne and let him have at it. The residual effects of that are that I fill both sinks with dirty dishes and run out of coffee mugs before I break down and unload/reload the dishwasher. I see the solution to this problem. I NEED MORE COFFEE MUGS.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a similar problem and NOT because another was around to use it.   If I'd unload when done, I could drop dirties in it. Not sink.  😁.   I have a few hundred hot cups -- not styro -- from food demos.  So I could use them for coffee (as an associate does!) rather than for garden plant starts.   Nope, I just wash my cup by hand each morning. 🤷.  Seems it's more $$ saving for plants.  🤣.  Good it's the only issue to contemplate.

So, yeah, I stayed home yesterday.  Didn't do a lot.  Weather great so I walked all fields, counted extra t-posts -- in anticipation of getting the rolls of fence up next week while I have only half day of store work and still decent weather.  Looks like I have enough on hand for target area!  Nice.   Then, dumped, scrubbed and refilled all the big water troughs.   Had a pile of trash weed and brush I wanted to burn but, too windy.  Next week.   Today it's going to upper 70s!!  Tomorrow, maybe low 50.   Norm is low 60s.  Dressing in layers.😲🙃🤷🤣.   Looked over garden area....need to cut and disc soon.  A lot of outdoor time.   Sure felt good, relaxing....no rush.

Coffee is nice!   Don't need a lot of wake up, slept well.  But, tastes good.  Going to work the half day in stores jobs, then done for week.  Right now, schedule shows less than one day of work over next 2 weeks...officially winter scheduling.  Time for farm!  Better watch to see if any goat girls still need breeding.....maybe 2 or 3?  Buck on fence line!  Just watch for blubbering and tail swishing.  😁😁. Tough job!


----------



## Baymule

What is it with dishwashers anyway? We're too darn lazy or just plain uninterested to unload it! Labor saving devices somehow still require our labor!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I see the solution to this problem. I NEED MORE COFFEE MUGS.


No, what you need is another dishwasher. Use the dishes from one you last ran, put them in the other one, run it when it is full or the other one is empty


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready. Going to the new house this morning to paint and get beds set up. I'm not making progress fast enough, I've got to get the painting done.


----------



## Mini Horses

How's the truck?   

Oh, you'll get the painting done...slow or not.  You just will.  Whatcha carrying along?   No need to make a trip with no transport.  Even cases of canned foods....a lamp, extra linens, just boxes of whatever.  😁

I have sunshine this morning.....was supposed to rain last night.  If so, not much did.  Will look over list of farm to do and decide which to begin with.   Couple I need to do so that some others can be.  Looking at 5-6 days a week at home now.  Big change. 🤣🤔. Adjustments in all routines.   Hmmm....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning. Coffee is drank here, just procrastinating a little longer before loading my car and going to meet up with my team to head to a college horse show for the weekend. Can't wait to get home after that!


----------



## Bruce

Good luck with the horse show Poka!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

So far we have painted the nursery, bought cribs and mattress, rugs, baskets, dresser, and a large bassinet for twins. Our baby shower is on December 4th!


----------



## Margali

Ugh, this weekend is off to an explosive start. Cassandra started off the fun at 1:30am then we had a short recess before Dominic went off. Then hubby fell to the stomach bug. It's 7am, zero coffee and I've already done 3 loads of laundry.


----------



## Mini Horses

Aha....sharing isn't always fun!    Prayers for a fast get better day.

I guess winter is threatening here.   Heavy frost, cold temps, not nice.  🙄.  But sunshine, so things will improve  -- at least that's what I told myself and the herds as I doled out some welcome hay.    Chickens acted liked they'd never eaten before as they attacked the scratch I tossed for them.

Now I'm back inside having that first wonderful cup of coffee.   I feel like the chickens must of "let me at it!!" 😁

Now I can contemplate my day......nice, with coffee.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold here this morning too.  24 last night.  Hard white frost on the windshields.  It will warm up a little but it is getting to later in November so expected.   Clouds and sun, maybe a small front coming in for tomorrow but it is down to 20% chance now so don't expect much.  DS is going to finish cutting the one field and it ought to make/bale by the end of the week.  P. sun and highs in the 50's, lows in the 30's  for next week.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> Ugh, this weekend is off to an explosive start. Cassandra started off the fun at 1:30am then we had a short recess before Dominic went off. Then hubby fell to the stomach bug. It's 7am, zero coffee and I've already done 3 loads of laundry.


Best thing for explosive diarrhea and/or vomiting is Apple Cider Vinegar. Mix half ACV, half honey and put 2-3 tablespoons in a small juice glass of water and sip on it. Once finished, diarrhea should stop in 30 to 45 minutes. Even if vomited up, enough should stay in system to slow down the stomach bug. ACV kills the “bad” bugs and not the beneficial gut flora. Honey is anti viral and helps to take the sour out and sweeten it up. Sometimes it takes another round to stop the runs, but it’s the best thing I know of. 
For dehydration, mix 5 spoonfuls of sugar to one spoonful of table salt in a glass of water and sip on it. It forms an electrolyte solution. 

Hope family is better soon!


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Best thing for explosive diarrhea and/or vomiting is Apple Cider Vinegar. Mix half ACV, half honey and put 2-3 tablespoons in a small juice glass of water and sip on it. Once finished, diarrhea should stop in 30 to 45 minutes. Even if vomited up, enough should stay in system to slow down the stomach bug. ACV kills the “bad” bugs and not the beneficial gut flora. Honey is anti viral and helps to take the sour out and sweeten it up. Sometimes it takes another round to stop the runs, but it’s the best thing I know of.
> For dehydration, mix 5 spoonfuls of sugar to one spoonful of table salt in a glass of water and sip on it. It forms an electrolyte solution.
> 
> Hope family is better soon!



I’ve never heard of this, but I’m going to save it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Mini Horses

For reasons unknown, my day ended up in a cleaning frenzy.  Some kitchen things first.  Then,  my bedroom was the target, so from ceiling to floor!  😲.   Fan scrubbed, walls vacuumed, bed stripped and mattress flipped.....waiting on the heated one to finish drying on the line.  Then all the pads and sheets back on.  Got out the flannels and heavier top spread.   Geesh, I wasn't planning this but apparently the mood struck me. Now just dresser and chest tops to conquer and tame.   Maybe I'll hit the dining room soon.  🤣🤷.  It will be nice to get the fall cleaning done.

Been tossing things in trash right and left.   Must be a virus of some type, it's spreading... feeling powerless to stop.🤔.  Hope dinner time comes soon!  I think I need a break.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> For reasons unknown, my day ended up in a cleaning frenzy.  Some kitchen things first.  Then,  my bedroom was the target, so from ceiling to floor!  😲.   Fan scrubbed, walls vacuumed, bed stripped and mattress flipped.....waiting on the heated one to finish drying on the line.  Then all the pads and sheets back on.  Got out the flannels and heavier top spread.   Geesh, I wasn't planning this but apparently the mood struck me. Now just dresser and chest tops to conquer and tame.   Maybe I'll hit the dining room soon.  🤣🤷.  It will be nice to get the fall cleaning done.
> 
> Been tossing things in trash right and left.   Must be a virus of some type, it's spreading... feeling powerless to stop.🤔.  Hope dinner time comes soon!  I think I need a break.


I would love to let you loose in my house.

I am grumpy...  been deep cleaning...  have to keep cleaning....  in-laws are coming over tonight  

And...  kids and I totally failing on learning this one song that is supposed to be sung tonight and tomorrow for church...  we just decided to read it...  lame,so lame...  but we suck... so reading it is best


----------



## Bruce

I guess you can't just lip sync it, huh?


----------



## Mini Horses

I was sleeping so we'll!   6am.  Phone rings.....  🙄  I wanted to sleep in.  Ended that.

Today. It's gonna be in mid 60s, usual temps for now... and 39 at get up, with sunshine now.  I need to be on tractor today.   More house to finish but, rain tomorrow makes that a better day for it, not on the tractor.  😁 A reprieve!    I'll make an early run to feed store in a few, then stocked up again.  Then I can play outside.  Hmmm, better check diesel before I go, in case I need.  DS was using here Fri.  So?  🤷

Until then, have a cuppa with me!  Plenty there!  👍


----------



## Baymule

I slept till 7, made coffee, turned on dishwasher and set turkey out to thaw. I'm going to cook turkey, dressing and potato casserole on Wednesday to take to friends house in Livingston for Thanksgiving. DS will meet me there and then we'll spend weekend at house, he needs to get the shipping containers moved and blocked up. I need to do more work in the house. Gonna be a busy week.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Munchkin slept for 6 hours!!!   

I only got to sleep for 5, but still!!!! He is chunking out and growing. He'll be 8 weeks on Thanksgiving. Crazy how time flies.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> 6am. Phone rings


Who calls at 6 AM?? Call here at that time and you darn well better have an emergency or really bad family news. 



Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Crazy how time flies.


Yes it is!!!!


----------



## messybun

Bruce said:


> Who calls at 6 AM?? Call here at that time and you darn well better have an emergency or really bad family news.
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!!


Maybe my mama just raised me different, but I agree. 6am is much too early to just call.


----------



## Bruce

Not before 9 AM, not after 9 PM! That is how I was taught.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> calls at 6 AM?? Call here at that time and you darn well better have an emergency or



DS girlfriend!  He wasn't answering phone and she said she had truck problem and stuck.    I told him she needs AAA!!!!   Don't call me!  Eventually she talked to him.


----------



## Baymule

Hungry! Just fried 4 pork chops and cooked English peas out of the freezer. I ate one pork chop, think I’ll go get another.


----------



## farmerjan

With my work schedule and getting up to go to farms at 3 and 4 a.m., there was a rule of no phone calls after 9 p.m..   6 a.m. was the earliest anyone was to call except in cases of emergencies.... or if I overslept and a farmer was calling me...


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, my DD starts work at 6am, so up at 4:00 is her norm.  No calls after 8pm.


----------



## Mini Horses

There's some light rain out there this morning, more to come all dayish.   54 so warm.  Once this front goes thru tonight, the one just behind is cold and wind....low 30s all day tomorrow.  Darn hard to deal and dress for it.   😲.  Time to even out.  Hello, Mother Nature!!   😁

So indoor day, pretty much.   Guess I'll get back to my Fall cleaning job....lotta coffee, so will get it going on.  Tomorrow will keep me in for more of same...🤷🙁. After that I can fly out the door for whatever!   🤣😎🤩👏🆒


----------



## Baymule

Going for my second cup of coffee. I can go get my truck today!   It had a cracked fuel line, the belt was stretched out from all the diesel slung on it and they put on a new belt tensioner.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Going for my second cup of coffee. I can go get my truck today!  It had a cracked fuel line, the belt was stretched out from all the diesel slung on it and they put on a new belt tensioner.


Yay - so glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> He is chunking out and growing. He'll be 8 weeks on Thanksgiving. Crazy how time flies.


Ugh you don't understand how bad I want to  meet my own munchkins   . I shall have to live vicariously through you for another 16 weeks!


----------



## Baymule

Leftover homemade eggnog is real good in coffee.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It had a cracked fuel line, the belt was stretched out from all the diesel slung on it and they put on a new belt tensioner.


 Could have been much worse!! 



Baymule said:


> Leftover homemade eggnog is real good in coffee.


Doesn't the whiskey cancel out the caffeine?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Could have been much worse!!
> 
> 
> Doesn't the whiskey cancel out the caffeine?


Only used 1 1/2 shots, so not much in it. Just enough to cook the egg yolks.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

President Biden pardons turkeys, Peanut Butter and Jelly, ahead of Thanksgiving
					

In President Biden's first turkey pardon, he spared two turkeys from the Thanksgiving dinner table. The turkeys' names — Peanut Butter and Jelly — were from a list submitted by schoolchildren.




					www.npr.org
				




I always feel awful for the turkeys pardoned. This year is the toms Peanut Butter and Jelly.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> President Biden pardons turkeys, Peanut Butter and Jelly, ahead of Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> In President Biden's first turkey pardon, he spared two turkeys from the Thanksgiving dinner table. The turkeys' names — Peanut Butter and Jelly — were from a list submitted by schoolchildren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel awful for the turkeys pardoned. This year is the toms Peanut Butter and Jelly.


It's just a publicity stunt. They are broad breasted turkeys. Just like a Cornish Cross chicken, they will continue to grow until they fall over dead from a heart attack. people actually believe that those pardoned turkeys go to live forever on a picture perfect farm. Just ain't so. Sorry if I busted your bubble.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Sorry if I busted your bubble.


That’s why I feel awful. BBW turkey’s IMO are completely immoral to raise. We have all of these heritage breeds we could use if people were more patient. Ridiculous. Disgusting.


----------



## farmerjan

This is an answer to @Cecilia's-herd  and I am not mincing words nor am I trying to be judgemental.  But I am a little tired of blanket comments by people who dabble in farming, and who can afford to go other routes if their efforts fail for a year or a crop.......
The heritage breeds are wonderful.  The BB breeds/crosses are also not so terrible.  We use Artificial insemination for many things.... modern farming is not so terrible. 

 Let's be serious.... you would not be where you are if not for modern medicine. 

 It is no more immoral to raise a breed of turkey that has been crossed strictly for weight gain and feed efficiency than to use AI on cattle breeds to improve a breed or for you to have "artificially" gotten pregnant.  We do some embryo transfers to try to propagate the better specimans of breeds.  What do you think that the first generation of hybrids did in the vegetable world?  Better resistance to disease, faster growth, more uniform growth.  If a crop fails, do you just go buy what you need?  Yet, someone had to grow the food you go buy if your crop fails.....   So,  don't put down modern agriculture.  Without it there would be alot of hungry and starving people in places.

 Yes, the BB breeds will continue to grow until they drop over dead.  Yes they need to be artificially bred as the toms are unable to breed naturally.  Still, if raised in a more natural environment, they are a very practical way to raise some pretty darn good eating birds in a much more practical amount of time without the resulting bird getting old and tough.  
I ran 20 on pasture for a couple months.  They lived as close to naturally,  as any wild or heritage breed.  They gained weight fast and got to eat bugs and scratch through the cow pies.... and eat all they wanted at the feeders.  I put them in the freezer in about 1/2 the time that a heritage breed would have been finished.  The heaviest DRESSED out in the 40 lb range.... the smallest was one with a bad leg at over 22 lbs. dressed. 

I have raised Bourbon Reds,  had Royal Palms for several years that raised up their own poults.... they all have their place.  Patience has nothing to do with it.  Practicality..... plain old money and the costs to do so..... is the bottom line for modern agriculture.  It is NEITHER   RIDICULOUS nor DISGUSTING to raise an animal in the most efficient manner possible.  If that is the standard that you judge things, then you should survive on only what you raise, and realize that you also would not be able to have the babies that you are carrying because nature would not allow you to get pregnant in the relationship you are in.

If you don't like the BB breeds, don't raise them.  But do not judge good farmers that choose to differently than you do.  And farmers that have had to find a way to keep their farm viable in a country that keeps squeezing them to do more with less.  The milk industry.... good and bad.... is paying no more today,  than what we were getting back in 1989...yet costs have quadrupled..... so farmers have had to adjust and innovate in order to stay in business.

By the way, I have "heritage" breeds..... Guernsey cattle that have been terribly harmed by the push to have more productive cattle which guernsey's were not designed to be high producing animals... I have jerseys, and many crossbreds.... I have some more "rare" breeds of poultry.... but many of these breeds will not feed the world. I have raised many hogs and sheep.   From the start of time we have tried to breed an animal that is  better for the environment they are growing in.....and that takes into account that they have to be productive.   And let's face it, there are many many people that don't want to do the daily hard work of having animals.  All the small farms that went out of business due to the big push with "fence row to fence row" farming, will not come back.  Individual small farms will always be there, but they will not feed the masses.....and many people are too lazy to want to do the work necessary to feed themselves.  
Feeding yourself is admirable... and often can be done in an economical manner.  The animals raised this way have a great life most of the time.  BUT,  animals that go from grazing situations, naturally able to be "cattle" for a year or more......are not mistreated.  They are fed diets that are balanced better than most people eat.  They laze around and eat and lay around and eat some more.  They do not have to fight off predators like their ancestors.  They have everything they need in front of them.  NO, I don't think they are "living the dream" ... but there are some worse things in life. And being well fed and taken care of to go into the food chain is better than running loose to die of  some disease or injury or something.  I eat my own beef and like the taste.  I eat venison and have no problem with harvesting deer.  I have buried an animal that I had affection for, but overall, they are for my use and benefit.  Animals are not equal to me.  I am their superior, and entrusted to be their caretaker.  I am thankful for each one that gives it's life for my sustenance.  I try to make their life as good as I can while they are in my care.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> the small farms that went out of business due to the big push with "fence row to fence row" farming, will not come back. Individual small farms will always be there, but they will not feed the masses.....and many people are too lazy to want to do the work necessary to feed themselves.



 So, so true!   Feeding the masses -- here and abroad -- is what has created the big farm takeover to be able to produce the quantity needed.  It's specialized product, systems and a world of modern technology of computerized methods.  Varieties and breeds have been developed to promote fast growth and efficiency.  Sometimes at the loss of certain flavor, texture or attributes to enhance others...growth and production.  Some is good, some is lacking.  It is what is needed.

There are those who work to preserve the heirlooms....we all have this option if raising our own "anything".  Now we are referred to more as backyard and hobby farmers, who produce for themselves, not commercially.  

Only a few real, small farmers out there trying to make a living at it and suffering through.    Most barely cover expenses and often only because of "value added" efforts.  I applaud their efforts at a good life for any animal they raise -- heirloom or hybrid.  Those meat birds and rabbits feed a lot of families!!  Its all hard work, often not appreciated.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@farmerjan
I don’t “dabble” in farming. I grew up on a cattle ranch. I will never raise BB’s and I will forever try to direct people to a local farm. I never said That I hate modern agriculture. I’m saying we have to think of the ethics in creating an animal that can’t breed naturally or live longer than a few years in comfort.

And please never call my children artificial again.

I’m sorry I struck a nerve.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> But I am a little tired of blanket comments by people who dabble in farming, and who can afford to go other routes if their efforts fail for a year or a crop.......


And I'm able to afford a failed effort because of the farm I was raised on. You can make it big in farming if your family has been doing it for 200 years. (Which also makes me a little angry don't get me wrong.)


----------



## Baymule

@Cecilia's-herd dont take offense. @farmerjan did not say your children are artificial, just the process for you to have them. What a wonder for modern medicine, for you and your wife to be able to have children. You even posted about it. We are all happy for you. 

I have raised Cornish Cross for customers and for our freezer. Why? Because in 2-3 months I have a lot of meat. Also, people won’t pay for hatchet breasted heritage breeds that take much longer to raise and for much less meat. I like to butcher extra roosters, the meat is good. But that’s me, not a customer paying $6 per pound. 

I’ve never raised turkeys. I like the Royal Palms, just for eye candy, and I’d have them for dinner too. LOL Would I raise a Broad Breasted? Yes. 

Packing 20,000 chickens in a barn is how it’s done. It is efficient and raises a lot of meat, cheap enough that everyone can eat chicken. Pigs are raised in barns, never seeing daylight or dirt, over lagoons of their own waste. I’ve eaten a lot of industrial meat in my life. Like many others, I couldn’t afford custom raised meat, until I raised my own. 

Not fussing at you. Not fussing at farmerjan. Each of you has their own point of view. 

I would much rather raise my own meat, know that my animals were treated well, had plenty of room and were able to live more of a natural life. It costs a lot more to raise my own, not to mention slaughter charges.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> @Cecilia's-herd dont take offense. @farmerjan did not say your children are artificial, just the process for you to have them.


Thank you for clarifying. Sorry. Mama bear came out there for a second. Deep breaths. 


Baymule said:


> Each of you has their own point of view.


And I would say both are valid. I’m sorry. I got a little defensive and angry. 


Baymule said:


> I would much rather raise my own meat, know that my animals were treated well, had plenty of room and were able to live more of a natural life. It costs a lot more to raise my own, not to mention slaughter charges.


As would I. Cost is a huge factor. I can buy and raise ethically sourced meat but not have the ability or funds to go to a restaurant for example. I don’t have the funds to have my children in a hospital (in an emergency I will do all I can, I promise), or maybe buy new clothing every year.


----------



## Baymule

Whole industrial chickens go on sale for less than a dollar a pound. No way I could raise chicken that cheap. I’ve bought a lot of those on sale chickens before, budgeting to feed my family. 

Pork chops go on sale for $1.88 per pound. Slaughter charges are $65 kill fee plus $1.15 per pound, hanging weight. I can’t raise pork for $1.88 per pound. 

Poor people and most middle class people can’t afford to pay the price I have to charge for the meat I raise. Industrial meat feeds this country. Us as farmers may not like the methods, but it is needed.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Pork chops go on sale for $1.88 per pound. Slaughter charges are $65 kill fee plus $1.15 per pound, hanging weight. I can’t raise pork for $1.88 per pound.


I don’t eat pork but I have always wondered; can you slaughter and butcher them yourself? Why do we have to go through all these loopholes.


----------



## Baymule

I have slaughtered hogs myself. But raising for other people, home slaughter is risky. I will take responsibility for myself but not for selling to others. USDA for hogs. 

That said, we home slaughtered Cornish Cross chickens, using the utmost cleanliness I could. Clorox is my friend. I cut and vacuum sealed the cuts to customers specifications. They knew it and were ok with it. Can’t find any processors for chicken anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

I did not call your children artificial.... I said you got pregnant by artificial means.  Which you did, whether it was through an embryo transfer or by artificial insemination of your own eggs.... it was not an "all natural"  conception.  And I have friends that have gone through artificial means to get pregnant and I am glad that they got to experience being parents.
If you are saying that we have to consider the ethics of creating an animal that cannot breed naturally or live longer than a few years in comfort, then you need to really look at the ethics of any and all types of breeding and promoting any other forms of reproduction.  There is a place for many different types of animals. As well as a place for different types of farming.
 A normal life for the AVERAGE  turkey is 4-5 years, regardless of what the "experts" have said is 10 years.   If the BB ones only can live 2 years then that is fine.  I never said that we should only consider BB or only consider heritage breeds.   There is a place for many different breeds and ways to raise them.  Maybe you are from a long time farm/ranch family.  You are not the only one with farming heritage in your blood.  And if they had that successful a past to enable you to be able to afford to do what you do then you should be thankful too.  If you feel that you should not support the BB breeds or other things like that, it is your privilege.  But you should not say that it is disgusting or immoral for someone to use the most modern technology available because you simply do not agree with it.   You talk like "heritage breeds" are the better breeds..... they would not survive without breeders that also believe they are preferable. Yet they have been developed over the years from the basic wild turkey....   If you look at many of the turkey breeds, they have been "manipulated" as far as being bred for a purpose.   Midget turkeys are considered a heritage breed now, on the list of endangered breeds... yet that particular breed was purposefully bred for the smaller "table bird"...... white for the purpose of cleaner picking of pin feathers.... so there is constant breeding for certain purposes. 

Most heritage breeds are more suited for free range type situations.  Will forage more in many circumstances.  But believe me they are not the do all, end all.   They also have their limitations.  I am not one to say I prefer the current practices of commercial confinement raising of animals.  But, there is something to be said for the protection of animals from predators too.   I raised "free range" layers... provided 30-50 DOZEN eggs a week..... until I started dealing with the #@&#@ bald eagles here.   I could not legally shoot them.  I could not protect my flock from them  and still have them free range.  Financially I could not afford to put up fencing and run LGD's to keep the eagles out on rented land, because the return on the eggs could not justify it.  I finally got out because I was just tired of fighting a losing battle.  Once I get my place here fenced, to where I can have a dog for protection, then I will consider if it is worth the money to have more than enough hens for myself and to keep the various breeds I have at healthy breeding populations.   I will be fencing also so that I can protect my, soon to be moved here,  fruit trees from the over population of deer we have. A dog will hopefully help with that.  
What I am trying to say is that you should not condemn farmers for using the available tools to try to make a living.  Promote all the heritage breeds you want.  But it is not a one size fit all and it is not fair to label a certain type of animal, or the farmer that raises it,  because of what you think is ethical.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> What I am trying to say is that you should not condemn farmers for using the available tools to try to make a living. Promote all the heritage breeds you want. But it is not a one size fit all and it is not fair to label a certain type of animal, or the farmer that raises it, because of what you think is ethical.


I would argue ethics is something to be debated. I would, and probably have, tell a farmer friend to look at different and sometimes better options to raise their animals. That’s just part of how I was raised. If someone is looking for help, help them. 

I honestly have less of an issue with broad breasted birds themselves than the actual pardon itself. They take these birds away from all they have ever know, put them on display for thousands of people, and sometimes even send them through a parade at Disney world. Could you imagine the stress? 



farmerjan said:


> If you are saying that we have to consider the ethics of creating an animal that cannot breed naturally or live longer than a few years in comfort, then you need to really look at the ethics of any and all types of breeding and promoting any other forms of reproduction.


And I most definitely have. It’s not about longevity, but comfort. It’s more ethical to slaughter those turkeys at the appropriate age and place than “pardon” them and have them develop arthritis and be in constant pain for public approval. 

You raise the animals you want, the way you want. I could honestly care less. I’m only trying to make the point that sometimes we have to think about WHY we are doing something before we do it. 

I don’t want to argue. I want a civil discussion. And honestly you changed my mind on LOT of things. Like how important it is to feed the masses. 

My goal is animal comfort before my own wants. Not everyone has that option. In my place of extreme privilege I often forget that. Sometimes a stark reminder is needed. 

A simple “Cece, think of the less fortunate.” Is often shouted around our house. And of course the classic “You grew up rich!” All shouted at me by my wife in arguments such as these. Anyway I’m rambling. Thanks for showing me your opinion! It’s genuinely much appreciated. ❤️


----------



## farmerjan

I agree that the whole pardon thing is just a stupid gimmick.   And believe me, those toms will go back to the farm and then one day they will have "died of old age" ....... whether they do or not.  It is all a put on for the "bambi" types....
I agree that they should be killed at the optimal time for them.... do you have any idea how many of them were raised to get those 2 particular turkeys???? Believe me, they were not hatched and raised specifically for the "Thanksgiving Turkey pardon"..... they chose from hundreds or more birds to get 2 that were healthy, that could get washed and blown dry to look as good as they did.... it is all a marketing bunch of feel good BS.......

Glad we could come back to a "good discussion".....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Honesty is the best policy. We shouldn’t try to appeal to those “Bambi” type people. I want to see the look on their face when someone tells them that they shouldn’t be kept alive that long for their own comfort. 

Again I’m sorry if I offended you in any way. And sorry for any misinterpretation. Looking back I realized you never called my children artificial. 🤣🤣 Oye I need to simmer down. 24 weeks pregnant today with my artificial kids 🤣🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Just as an added note.... most Tom turkeys don't give a rat's a$$ about any type of stress if they can parade around and strut like those 2 toms were.... at that size and age they are interested in one thing and that is showing off that they are the biggest and "baddest" toms around.  The BB whites like that are a few brain cells short..... they don't get stressed as they are kept with feed in front of them and another tom to be showing off for... believe me, they have it so good it is pathetic......
Take a wild/naturally raised one that is used to free range/pasture  and they would stress out by being caged and paraded around.... and they could fly too which those big fat BB ones can't even consider it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> Just as an added note.... most Tom turkeys don't give a rat's a$$ about any type of stress if they can parade around and strut like those 2 toms were.... at that size and age they are interested in one thing and that is showing off that they are the biggest and "baddest" toms around.  The BB whites like that are a few brain cells short..... they don't get stressed as they are kept with feed in front of them and another tom to be showing off for... believe me, they have it so good it is pathetic......
> Take a wild/naturally raised one that is used to free range/pasture  and they would stress out by being caged and paraded around.... and they could fly too which those big fat BB ones can't even consider it.


That’s actually really interesting! Unfortunately in every batch of turkeys we order we only ever get hens! It’s unheard of. I therefore don’t have enough experience with Toms to realize they enjoy it! My hens would lose it.


----------



## farmerjan

Toms can get very aggressive and mean.   I would prefer to raise hens any day of the week.   Toms fight with each other, they will fight people too if they get in the mood.  They are very destructive of equipment.... have seen toms take a notion and want to attack a feeder or a waterer just because.... They spend most of their time being big "blow hards" once they get to sexual maturity.  The BB ones are not very smart, they bred out the brains when they bred in the BB part I think.   Showing off is their thing.... and they are so big that they can't really fight each other well, but they will try and often get hurt doing so.   Be glad you have raised hens... if you got 2 or more toms, they will spend all their time just acting like teenage idiot boys......fighting, posturing, acting stupid....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> Be glad you have raised hens... if you got 2 or more toms, they will spend all their time just acting like teenage idiot boys......fighting, posturing, acting stupid....


But they are SO pretty. I’m hoping my next batch I get one. 😍


----------



## Baymule

Well I’m sure glad you two backed your turkeys in a corner and come out gobbling! Hahaha!


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I don’t eat pork but I have always wondered; can you slaughter and butcher them yourself? Why do we have to go through all these loopholes.


Selling to public can have a bunch of laws depending on the state, and might require an FDA slaughter house.  Some of the rules I am very much for...  

As to home consumption...  we usually butcher ourselves simply because of cost.  BUT a pig is HUGE and takes time if you want to get it all (every scrap of meat from the bone instead of just quick cuts and tossing bones with meat on them). And then there is a bunch of time needed to make sausage. 

As a result... this last time that we had 2 to slaughter we took them to the slaughter house.  First time for us to have the pigs done for us.   We asked, and it was less money if we killed, bled, and gutted then delivered.  We didn't mind doing that... and that part is fast, so that is what we settled on.


----------



## Mini Horses

I did opposite....took to a butcher, who happened to be USDA inspected....had them "kill and chill".  I picked up everything and did cuts and packaging here.  Had 2 and wished it had been 1 at a time due to amount to handle alone. 😲. They could only accept live animals.  Next time, 2 trips!

Home butchering is a job, even small animals.  Takes prep, clean start to finish and a lot of ice and clorox. 😁. Then the clean up.   Makes being vegetarian look good!  🤔🙄😁😁.  I can see why people use grocery stores.

There are places that do not allow home butchering for own use, too.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> There are places that do not allow home butchering for own use, too.


True...  I think most of Europe is like that. 

Interesting that your place only takes them live.

And yes, we really wanted them to chill the meat.  That can be tricky where we live...  too warm or too cold, so that part alone can be a headache.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Interesting that your place only takes them live.



Its an old, established facility in nowhere land...family owned.   It may be time of year thing, or the law in NC.   But nice job and they "saved it all"  feet, head, organs, etc.  They also kill and pkg, plus offer sales of cuts in shop.  Very accommodating.

Speaking of butchering, today it's currently 31 here and staying in mid 30s due to wind chill.   Brrrr.   Could be a good day if you were out of wind.  😁. We do have sunshine!  That's better than overcast, sprinkles and warmer yesterday.


----------



## Margali

Coffee's done and sun is coming up. Time to feed the sheep then drive forever. I kid, it's only an hour since the kids are on break. Hmm... maybe I can sneak in another trip to the feed store.


----------



## Baymule

Black Friday sale starts today at Tractor Supply. Dog beds will be half off. I have to get the big ones, they are $50, so $25 is a deal! Drinking coffee, y’all have some!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey yall just stopping in to catch up. kids school is going well since we started the next grade for the two olders . the three year old wants to do school as well will be moving slow on that. the almost two year old is at the stage if you take your eyes off her she doing something she shouldnt like climbing on counters and ect. Baby boy is doing well he got over tired yesterday and need mommy so dealt with that and cleaned up the house until about 12:30ish give or take some time. dh is working all week long he pulling off two jobs starting this weekend. should be an interesting adjustment for everyone. hoping to have enough savings to move come next fall if not sooner. want to pay off some debt first and have a nest egg. also got another kitten was not planned. it showed up in the barn and it was overly friendly and i didnt want it shot or killed so brought it to the house. gonna get some more hens from a friend of mine soon because of predators taking most of my flock. got a new chicken and duck run set up so they wont be getting out and hopefull predators wont get in. been working on cleaning up inside and outside. hopefully majority will be done and just pick up will be needed. gonna go hit the store for milk kids go through it. been missing the goats and other critters and day dreaming about building up my farm again. cant wait to get some where and get to work. well i think thats it i honestly cant think of anything else. need to get my hot tea going as i had to give up coffee seems to effect little man. also need to make breakfast while he naps off his milk. anyways talk to yall later.


----------



## Baymule

Good to hear from you, thanks for checking in!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Black Friday sale starts today at Tractor Supply. Dog beds will be half off. I have to get the big ones, they are $50, so $25 is a deal! Drinking coffee, y’all have some!


Baymule I started using blue moving blankets folded for dog beds. I think we paid $9 for one. Just a thought.


----------



## Baymule

TSC dog beds on sale still weren't big enough for my dogs. Trip, male Great Pyrenees and Carson, black Labrador and Great Dane cross, sleep on the porch at night. I wound up getting another 3'x5' rug, already have one, for them to sleep on. Usually they are outside, but in real cold or rainy weather, they come to the porch. Sentry and Sheba, Anatolians, stay with the sheep and sleep in the barn in bad weather. 

Good morning. Up at 4:00, made coffee and cornbread. Coffee for me, cornbread for Thanksgiving dressing. Gonna go stick the turkey in the oven and got to make a hashbrown potato casserole. Take with me tomorrow and heat them up.


----------



## Mini Horses

A cold 23 out there!!  BRRRRRR.   Did someone flip me Into January???

I'll deal, just not happily.  😁.  I see a lot of hot coffee happening today.

Still haven't decided what cooking adventures to have for tomorrow.   I'm thinking maybe a Boston butt, as I can make BBQ from it the next day...I think there's 4 in the freezer.  Not in ham mood....DD just finished off a turkey.   So fortunate to have the choices, for which I'm thankful!   Pumpkin pie is for sure!  Really wanting that.


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Whole industrial chickens go on sale for less than a dollar a pound. No way I could raise chicken that cheap. I’ve bought a lot of those on sale chickens before, budgeting to feed my family.
> 
> Pork chops go on sale for $1.88 per pound. Slaughter charges are $65 kill fee plus $1.15 per pound, hanging weight. I can’t raise pork for $1.88 per pound.
> 
> Poor people and most middle class people can’t afford to pay the price I have to charge for the meat I raise. Industrial meat feeds this country. Us as farmers may not like the methods, but it is needed.



I’ve actually sold birds and gotten store bought chicken. 5 birds could get 10-12 store bought chickens that were, quite frankly, larger and better for eating. It’s unfortunate about not being able to compete with mass producers, but it’s good that we have them imo.


----------



## messybun

farmerjan said:


> I did not call your children artificial.... I said you got pregnant by artificial means.  Which you did, whether it was through an embryo transfer or by artificial insemination of your own eggs.... it was not an "all natural"  conception.  And I have friends that have gone through artificial means to get pregnant and I am glad that they got to experience being parents.
> If you are saying that we have to consider the ethics of creating an animal that cannot breed naturally or live longer than a few years in comfort, then you need to really look at the ethics of any and all types of breeding and promoting any other forms of reproduction.  There is a place for many different types of animals. As well as a place for different types of farming.
> A normal life for the AVERAGE  turkey is 4-5 years, regardless of what the "experts" have said is 10 years.   If the BB ones only can live 2 years then that is fine.  I never said that we should only consider BB or only consider heritage breeds.   There is a place for many different breeds and ways to raise them.  Maybe you are from a long time farm/ranch family.  You are not the only one with farming heritage in your blood.  And if they had that successful a past to enable you to be able to afford to do what you do then you should be thankful too.  If you feel that you should not support the BB breeds or other things like that, it is your privilege.  But you should not say that it is disgusting or immoral for someone to use the most modern technology available because you simply do not agree with it.   You talk like "heritage breeds" are the better breeds..... they would not survive without breeders that also believe they are preferable. Yet they have been developed over the years from the basic wild turkey....   If you look at many of the turkey breeds, they have been "manipulated" as far as being bred for a purpose.   Midget turkeys are considered a heritage breed now, on the list of endangered breeds... yet that particular breed was purposefully bred for the smaller "table bird"...... white for the purpose of cleaner picking of pin feathers.... so there is constant breeding for certain purposes.
> 
> Most heritage breeds are more suited for free range type situations.  Will forage more in many circumstances.  But believe me they are not the do all, end all.   They also have their limitations.  I am not one to say I prefer the current practices of commercial confinement raising of animals.  But, there is something to be said for the protection of animals from predators too.   I raised "free range" layers... provided 30-50 DOZEN eggs a week..... until I started dealing with the #@&#@ bald eagles here.   I could not legally shoot them.  I could not protect my flock from them  and still have them free range.  Financially I could not afford to put up fencing and run LGD's to keep the eagles out on rented land, because the return on the eggs could not justify it.  I finally got out because I was just tired of fighting a losing battle.  Once I get my place here fenced, to where I can have a dog for protection, then I will consider if it is worth the money to have more than enough hens for myself and to keep the various breeds I have at healthy breeding populations.   I will be fencing also so that I can protect my, soon to be moved here,  fruit trees from the over population of deer we have. A dog will hopefully help with that.
> What I am trying to say is that you should not condemn farmers for using the available tools to try to make a living.  Promote all the heritage breeds you want.  But it is not a one size fit all and it is not fair to label a certain type of animal, or the farmer that raises it,  because of what you think is ethical.



I’m sorry, this is off topic, but do LGDs seriously protect your birds from eagles? I’m asking because every year we have a hawk come and nest in a tree right across the road (different hawks) and while my geese do fantastic I still get concerned over my birds.


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> I’m sorry, this is off topic, but do LGDs seriously protect your birds from eagles? I’m asking because every year we have a hawk come and nest in a tree right across the road (different hawks) and while my geese do fantastic I still get concerned over my birds.


My female Great Pyrenees would leap in the air, teeth chomping, at hawks. Had to put her down no too long ago, old, down in her back legs and in pain. None of my other dogs do this. Where I bought 2 registered ewes, they keep an Avbash LGD in each pasture because of eagles killing lambs. So yes, LGD's can protect your birds from hawks and eagles, but only if they consider them a threat.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> cornbread for Thanksgiving dressing.


I’m just learned what dressing was yesterday! It sounds delicious, do you chop up the cornbread like you do stuffing?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i have a shepard lab mix and she wont let large bird near our animals. she hate vultures and hawks. also had pigs that would chase down hawks for coming near the chickens.


----------



## Alaskan

Corn bread dressing:

Cook selected giblets in huge pot with an onion quartered, parsley,  and celery in chunks, bunch of sage. Cook for forever.

Cook cornbread, real....  so stick of butter melted in cast iron pan and use 1/2 corn meal and 1/2 corn masa, no wheat.

When cornbread is cooked and cool, break up into bowl, add a couple of eggs.

Take neck and any other beloved giblet bits out of pot, also take onion and celery, some parsley (yes, all limp and over cooked) dice it all fine and toss into bowl with cornbread and eggs.

Take a casserole dish and melt a stick of butter in it..  swirl it about to grease the dish, pour most of the melted butter into the bowl of broken up cornbread.

add salt and pepper and a bunch of sage, little thyme to bowl of cornbread.. mix it with your hands... start adding liquid from the pot of giblets etc.  You want it super moist, but not dripping.

Get your casserole dish, ...  gently drop in dressing, do NOT pack, be gentle

Cook until hot all the way through.


----------



## Margali

Frustrated! This is our new drill press as delivered. The shipper left it outside the warehouse and booked it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> This is our new drill press as delivered.


That is unacceptable! Grrrrrrhhhh


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’m just learned what dressing was yesterday! It sounds delicious, do you chop up the cornbread like you do stuffing?


Dressing is in the casserole dish, stuffing is stuffed in the turkey. What I was always told. 

I crumbled up the cornbread. I chopped celery, onion and an orange bell pepper. I added a can of whole corn, drained, and a can of cream corn. 3 eggs and home canned chicken broth, garlic powder, black pepper and salt. I’ve also put mushrooms in dressing or shrimp or oysters. It’s all good.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Happy thanksgiving 🦃🍁!!


----------



## messybun

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Baymule said:


> also put mushrooms in dressing or shrimp or oysters. It’s all good.


You lost me at the oysters.
Shucked to many, had the knife slip in my cold wet hands, and not one of them has ever looked edible.

Stove Top baby, greatest invention since sliced bread. Use chicken broth instead of the water. Cut in some sausage or mushrooms.
One Butterball is in the oven, the other is typing this. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Mini Horses

I've seen Macey parade 2x.   BBQ country ribs cooking, cookies and pumpkin pies cooling, collards done, mashed potatoes soon.  Dishwasher going...so bored!   😁😁

Weather sunny and warmer now...morning was 34.   Maybe I'll go play outside for a while!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.......💓


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Thanksgiving to all.🦃
🦃🦃🦃🥧🥧🧑‍🌾👩‍🌾👨‍🌾


----------



## Margali

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I'm thankful for my two beautiful soon-to-be children and my wonderful wife, feels like we never left the "honeymoon stage." I'm thankful for a beautiful property I can call my own and the journey to self sufficiency. And most importantly, I'm thankful for life. ❤️ Happy Thanksgiving. God bless.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here it is -- black Friday.   Never more than leftover eating day for me.   To keep the tradition going, I had a big slice of pumpkin pie with my coffee!  😁. So good!!   My DD said yesterday that was her plans for breakfast today, also.   She had to be at work at 5 today, hr earlier than normal....so 3am get up.  🙄. Sorry.

A little overcast, has been some very light rain....supposed to move out in couple hours with sunshine behind.   I can deal with that.  I'm not rushing out there now.  Everyone is fine.

Better go empty the dishwasher!   At least it's all clean.  🙂


----------



## Alaskan

Still snowing.

Up until Wednesday we had had just an inch or 2 of snow... then several days later an inch or 2 more....so very little shoveling...no plowing.... good and relaxing.

Wednesday night it started and it still isn't done.

We had over a foot yesterday at Thanksgiving....

So maybe another foot today.....

Kid #3 is doing all of the plowing with the new bobcat and it makes me antsy.... never had him plowing before... not sure if he is doing everything I want done....guess I need to figure out how to run the thing.

Blast all.... I miss the truck!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Kid #3 the mechanic?? Trust him, he'll do a good job!


----------



## Mini Horses

I couldn't do that snow -- especially knowing it's just the start of several months of it!  3 days of it on the ground here is too much.  😁.  It's 27 outside this morning and those are Jan/Feb temps!   Maybe I slept thru Dec!??   At only 60 inside I was quick to up the heat.  Gotta take the cold off.  I don't like it!   These temps are like -20 below norm.

With that update on misery, you can bet I'm drinking HOT coffee.🤣.  Fresh pot, help yourself.  Even some pumpkin pie left if you're hungry.   I'll bundle up and do chores shortly...beyond that, it's an inside morning.   When it warms to 40ish, I'll reevaluate.🤔


----------



## Baymule

I’m sitting in bed, nice and warm with a cup of coffee on my makeshift nightstand-a bucket- at my new to me house. Going to get some more painting done this morning. It’s 37 in Lindale but only 45 here. This part of East Texas has mosquitoes on warm winter days, if that tells you anything. LOL There is Southeast Texas, that goes to the Gulf coast. There is Northeast Texas, that goes up to Arkansas and Deep East Texas, which is in between. I’m in Deep East Texas. High of 55 today and 90% rain. Going to my sister’s this afternoon, spend the night, then go home in the morning. Y’all have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## Margali

It's going to be a pots and pots of coffee day. Cold drizzly rain, blergh.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

45° here and sunny. Hubby made more coffee. We are going to take down some more trees and do a burn pile today. Probably have hotdogs for dinner and s'mores for dessert. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## farmerjan

20 this morning.... BRRRR... sun and no wind today which is nicer than the cold wind yesterday.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’m sitting in bed, nice and warm with a cup of coffee on my makeshift nightstand-a bucket- at my new to me house. Going to get some more painting done this morning. It’s 37 in Lindale but only 45 here. This part of East Texas has mosquitoes on warm winter days, if that tells you anything. LOL There is Southeast Texas, that goes to the Gulf coast. There is Northeast Texas, that goes up to Arkansas and Deep East Texas, which is in between. I’m in Deep East Texas. High of 55 today and 90% rain. Going to my sister’s this afternoon, spend the night, then go home in the morning. Y’all have a great rest of the weekend!


Is that close to the Big Thicket?  Or us the Big Thicket more south?

I always thought east Texas looked very much like Louisiana.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> 45° here and sunny. Hubby made more coffee. We are going to take down some more trees and do a burn pile today. Probably have hotdogs for dinner and s'mores for dessert. Have a good day everyone!


Hubby checked and it's not a burn day.   

Guess no hotdogs and s'mores for us today. We'll just create the piles and wait till we can burn again.


----------



## Blue Sky

Woke up this morning congested. Sense of smell went haywire after brief recovery. Took shower. And clean clothes but put on unwashed farm hoodie. Still smell pine needles, kerosene, gym socks. Comment to husband. Is he SMIRKING?? Later I found aerosol buck scent behind the dog food bin. Revenge. The dish best served cold.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Is that close to the Big Thicket?  Or us the Big Thicket more south?
> 
> I always thought east Texas looked very much like Louisiana.


The Big Thicket is southeast Texas.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> The Big Thicket is southeast Texas.


Ok,so south of you. 

Thanks


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo......warmer today, normal temps for time.  45 at wake and go to 60!  I can deal with those.  🙂. Barely a breeze, so will try to get the pile of weeds burned.   Been waiting at least a week for calm.   Looks like a good day overall...but, still early.  😁😁

I plan to get something done outside today.  Lot to choose from!   🤣. Finish coffee first.   Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It's a real warm 30* outside, ducks were so happy they jumped right in the pond. I have my coffee today, though it's mostly milk. Ya'll have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Having hot tea this morning.   Sun is up, so out and about soon.  Chores and then?

Got all the water troughs refilled yesterday.  The weed and sticks pile burned 👍. Serious number of feed sacks to clear from barn.   Will do a trash run with those and things from house purge I tackle every couple days.  Oh, my, what you can find in a closet!!  Removed window a/c, cleaned and stored.  Overall, a good day.   

Plans for more today.   Trying to get all the clean up of little jobs, put offs and such cleared up.   Want to reclaim my tractor shed for the tractor.😁.  Pulled some things out of area to reorganize.  Now I have an assortment of things in a couple areas, to get back where they belong.  🤷🙄  geesh, who did this.  Me. 🙁  One thing leads to another.   No rain this week, just up & down temps, winds....gotta pick your challenge out there.   

Better get at it.


----------



## Baymule

On my first cup of coffee. I've caught a head cold, sneezing, sinuses all clogged up, blowing my nose. Blech. I like my adjustable bed, I slept slightly tilted up so I could breathe. Taking Tylenol sinus severe. My head is clear now, just a runny nose. Thinking I won't do much today.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold this morning.  25 but sun is coming up.  Getting ready to leave for Baltimore and dr. appt.  Cannot believe how well the knees have come along since using that Burt's Bees calming serum on them.  Almost back to normal skin color, flaky skin but not painful.... AMAZING STUFF. 

Sorry about the head cold @Baymule .  Your immune system is down with all the upsets over the last couple of months, and exposure to the grands and the usual kid germs and all that....

Great on all the "catch up" type stuff @Mini Horses .  But not able to get around outside all that well yet.  Did get a few things carted to the dumpster the other day though, that were out there that needed to go...That is where I want to be...more of the little stuff getting done.  I did empty a box and did get some other stuff washed in the kitchen.  Got the pull out slides for the lower cabinets from Wayfair that I hope to start figuring out where I want what,  and see about possibly getting one or more put in.  Not sure if I get down on the floor to do them if I can get back up yet though.....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It's supposed to reach up in the 60*'s today, but I was so cold this morning I just let the hot water run down my back. I also have a really terrible head cold this morning. I've been taking vitamin C gummies since 4 days prior to thanksgiving too!  I had a PB&J and hope for the best.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The Big Thicket is southeast Texas.


Which is really close to Louisiana


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Which is really close to Louisiana


Right up against the state lines.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, sorry I was MIA for a few days, just had a busy week. Got my coffee in this morning, and happy to report that I am, for a rare moment, not sick.
Hope y'all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Poka_Doodle said:


> happy to report that I am, for a rare moment, not sick.


Yes!


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> happy to report that I am, for a rare moment, not sick.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I’m a little bit late but happy Chanukah everyone!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready! Anybody cooking breakfast? LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

You don't cook as much when only one there....I had hot tea and toast.  Sorry, ate both slices!    Have more coffee.   😁

All my symbols are almost gone - faded at top of my reply screen.  Can't use my smileys.   How do I fix????  It's driving me nuts.  Using ones on typing screen.

Cold mid 20s...turning to upper 50s they say.  Sure hope so, I'm cold!!  Hate that.  I'll make a quick run to feed store first thing, while it's warming up.  At least the truck will be warm.   Brrrr.   Need to work outside today.  Heat up! 👍


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Good morning! Coffee is ready! Anybody cooking breakfast? LOL


I have a breakfast pizza from the Casey’s up the road? 

Anyway good morning everyone!


----------



## Margali

Had my coffee but that's the only good thing so far. Allergies have gone crazy and waiting on meds to kick in.

Husband noticed it started after I got local hay not the $$$ stuff from TSC. I guess I'm allergic to something in the local guys mix. And I just got another 8 square bales.  It's not dusty, damp, or moldy even in middle of bales. I'm going to wear a dust mask to feed this morning and see if that helps.


----------



## Alaskan

Hay allergies can get impressive. 

Kid #3 used to react hugely to hay... turns out he wasn't allergic to hay,only dust mites.  Crazy. 

Anyway, he is now taking dust mites allergy shots.... helps a bunch.


----------



## Mini Horses

I had a yr when a load of hay did a number on me....but, subsided.  Just used some otc sinus meds and figured just a new kid on the block thing.   Could have been the hay was sprayed?   I'll never know.  No issues since or now.   Maybe you have something like that.  🤷🙂


It's dark!  They are harvesting a 12 acre field of cotton next to me!😲.   Started about 5:30, lotta lights and noise....yep, combines.    I'm sure he appreciates the nice mow job I did all along my side of the field a week ago.  👍😁. 12 foot wide swath of 3" grass between my fence and his cotton.


----------



## Mini Horses

They finished up about 9:30 last night.  Looks like 6 or 7 rolls out there.  Equipment still  there.  I suspect they'll get the stalks cut down soon.   They're like big hay rounds, all wrapped in pink plastic.  😁.  Processors will get them picked up in a day or two.  There's a process plant about 5 miles out....about 4 acres of big pink rolls.

Up early, couldn't sleep....coffee seems especially good this morning.  Didn't make any yesterday, may be enhancing my enjoyment.   I'll take it!  Had pulled pork BBQ for breakfast, while packaging about 8# I had cooked yesterday, for freezer.  Tasty!!

Switched out equipment attachments on tractor late yesterday, finishing at dusk -- big job....but, ready to start working with it this morning, which is nice!   Always a time eater for me to do switchouts.  Everything is heavy and tight.  I'll try to get to anything needing this piece before I off it.   🙃. Didn't help that DS had piled objects too close to what I needed...meaning I had to move a crapload of ladders, wood, windows, first!   Geesh.   At least weather is good and I'm home for a few weeks, almost every day!   Can rearrange order of some of my list of "to dos".  Gotta get diesel today.  🤔.  

Tractor therapy today!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I worked in the garden. The ragweed stalks are 12’ tall and well rooted, I have to wait for a hard frost to kill the darn things. I pulled 6 mule loads of them and pulled 2 mule loads of vines off the fence. Still more to go but it sure looks a lot better now.  Then I got out my battery operated chain saw and cut up some pine branches and dragged them to the burn pile. 

That’s the first real day’s work I’ve done since having Covid in September. I quit at 2:30, tired. 

This morning I go to court to talk to judge for probating the will. I already made a new will to cover everything until I buy a new place. But that is further down the road. 

Drinking first cup of coffee, it’s going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Not feeling it today, in an attempt to make myself feel better and less pregnant, I made Albondigas soup. I don't think it worked LOL!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, I don't think there is much you can do to be less pregnant. Feeling better would be good though!


----------



## Alaskan

Well....   still snowing. 

Really.... it is...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Well....   still snowing.
> 
> Really.... it is...


Surprise!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Yeah, I don't think there is much you can do to be less pregnant. Feeling better would be good though!


I've reached the point where I would very much like to be done with it...


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I've reached the point where I would very much like to be done with it...


Well I have good news for you! When you get so big that you feel like a bloated dead hog on a hot sunny day, YOU AIN’T THERE YET! 
Now when you start feeling like a beached whale, yup, YOU ARE GETTING CLOSE!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Well....   still snowing.
> 
> Really.... it is...


Sunny and 70 degrees here! NAH! NAH! NAH!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Sunny and 70 degrees here! NAH! NAH! NAH!


Can't image right now!

It has to stop at some point though.....  I think.......


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I've reached the point where I would very much like to be done with it...


Hang in there kid...this is just the calm before the storm.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Hang in there kid...this is just the calm before the storm.


Oh sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## farmerjan

This really is the easiest time because once you have a real live baby, your time is not your own.  Enjoy the pregnancy, because it really is the calm before the storm.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> This really is the easiest time because once you have a real live baby, your time is not your own.  Enjoy the pregnancy, because it really is the calm before the storm.


I can’t do calm anymore Jan! I need the storm so bad. My ADHD is killing me. My doctor took me off of my meds because of a couple recent studies about it causing defects. I’m going nuts. 😩


----------



## Baymule

Good morning everybody! For some unknown reason I woke up at 1:20 and couldn't go back to sleep. Been looking on Craigslist, that's always good for getting me in trouble. Found some heavy treated wood posts and some T-posts that look to be a good deal. I'm going to need some of those........

My stock trailer had a flat, called neighbor Ron to see if he could come over and take it off. I was going to take it to town and get it fixed. Ron came over, took it off, found the nail in it and plugged it. Aired it up, put it back on and I'm ready to load a few sheep and go to the sale Saturday! Whoop!


----------



## Mini Horses

What??  You don't change your own tires?  🤔.   I do mostly, the off/on part.  Plugged some, too.   You're slacking. 😁

OMG.  CL can be such a help....or problem.   😁😁.  I use it, too!! Found some great buys in past.  Shop away.  Who needs Amazon?

Beautiful day. Sunshine, warm, dry, not windy....perfect.  Close to 70 today.  👍. Things to do.   Worked fence repairs, cut back dead vines, trimmed some trees....reworked a drain trench in a field.   Fall leaf drop let's you get into things unseen in summer growth!   So riding pastures with FEL full of tools and cutters, etc.  Great weather for several days, so should help a lot with the annual check and clean up.  😁

DD is charging her chain saw so we can quickly trim the bigger low limbs in a few places that need clearing out.  Need to buy one of those for myself!  She's off work Sat and we'll do then...couple hrs, max....then I'll collect all of it up.  Busy week.


----------



## messybun

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I've reached the point where I would very much like to be done with it...


You need to get thouroughly familiar with this point to make labor worth it, at least that’s what I’ve heard from every mom I know. But, it’s  the greatest pain that will be forgotten the quickest.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, coffee just finished. I woke up in time to go to class today, except I don't have class, so I went to the gym, and am now settling down to get work done.
The NFR starts tonight, is anybody else going to be watching?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

messybun said:


> You need to get thouroughly familiar with this point to make labor worth it, at least that’s what I’ve heard from every mom I know. But, it’s  the greatest pain that will be forgotten the quickest.


I'm so excited for labor. Can't believe I have to wait until February.


----------



## Margali

This morning sucks. I have fasting bloodwork I need drawn so no coffee or food. Lab script was with Quest not normal Labcorp. The intown location doesn't exist. Drove 30mins to next location to find a "Sorry Closed due to Staffing Issues" handwritten on the door. So cranky and 1.5hr late to work for nothing?!


----------



## Alaskan

Margali said:


> This morning sucks. I have fasting bloodwork I need drawn so no coffee or food. Lab script was with Quest not normal Labcorp. The intown location doesn't exist. Drove 30mins to next location to find a "Sorry Closed due to Staffing Issues" handwritten on the door. So cranky and 1.5hr late to work for nothing?!


Oh. Good. Grief


----------



## Baymule

Coffee and cinnamon bread toast with butter is ready. Got to get dressed soon and get outa here. Taking 4 sheep to auction. @Devonviolet and her husband are meeting me there so we can watch the auction together. It will be fun.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, went to my parents house for two days. Was a nice break since we were there we hit port a beach was lots of fun. Going to spend this weekend cleaning some and may be going to a park. We see what happens


----------



## Mini Horses

Having coffee.  Checking weather.  Beyond that...who knows!   Farm work, yes.  Just not sure what I'll tackle when.  DD is going  use her battery chain saw to help trim some branches with me, so clean up there.  Some will be stacked for burning sometime down the road.  Ash for garden...at least I know where to pile it up!  😁.  Have another pile of weed junk ready to burn, watching winds...maybe late day I can do.   Hoping to get two gate posts up today or tomorrow.  Chicken coops to clean and bed for winter.  Barn to clean.  Huge list!!  🤣  Nice being home more.  👍


----------



## Margali

First cup of coffee down and sheep betrayed. I fed Aria her morning ration then cornered her for the CDT booster.🐑💉🐑

It's 95% humidity and 61 degrees here. Fog soup.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> It has to stop at some point though..... I think.......


Of course it does! June is only 6 months from now!!





Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet and her husband are meeting me there so we can watch the auction together


So glad you get to see them. Will you still be close enough when you move?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, skipped the coffee in favor of a workout, off to a craft fair, and then back for day 3 of NFR watching.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Of course it does! June is only 6 months from now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you get to see them. Will you still be close enough when you move?



I’ll be about 3 or 3 1/2 hours south of them. Looks like I’ll still take sheep to Emory unless I find a better sheep/goat auction at equal distance. So we’ll be able to meet at Emory auction and have fun.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Of course it does! June is only 6 months from now!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunday and slept late...not a problem and felt good.  I tossed a lot last night...why? 🤷

Got a lot cut off and some small ones down as to trees.  There were a couple that were in way of gates and riding tractor by, under, etc.  Some junk stuff. 🙂.  Need to work to pile and clean all up.  Some pieces will make decent firestarter it campfire wood next yr.   All hardwood.  This won't happen one day 🤔

The 2 gate posts are on today work, plus two fence hole repairs....thanks to my goaties! 😁. Fall die off sure exposes things!  🤣.  I'll cut close to all fences this week.    The huge sections of honeysuckle vines present a lot of dry/dead vines cut and clean..then burn.  The goats were let out to forage big time this year so I could do this now.  Nice job by them!!  Eat leaves, vines die!  Two pastures had gotten wild so they ate it for me. 👍👍. Found fence was still in there. 🤣🤣

Weather good until some rains expected Wed.  Perfect!  I'll be ready for an inside day.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> Sunday and slept late...not a problem and felt good.  I tossed a lot last night...why? 🤷
> 
> Got a lot cut off and some small ones down as to trees.  There were a couple that were in way of gates and riding tractor by, under, etc.  Some junk stuff. 🙂.  Need to work to pile and clean all up.  Some pieces will make decent firestarter it campfire wood next yr.   All hardwood.  This won't happen one day 🤔
> 
> The 2 gate posts are on today work, plus two fence hole repairs....thanks to my goaties! 😁. Fall die off sure exposes things!  🤣.  I'll cut close to all fences this week.    The huge sections of honeysuckle vines present a lot of dry/dead vines cut and clean..then burn.  The goats were let out to forage big time this year so I could do this now.  Nice job by them!!  Eat leaves, vines die!  Two pastures had gotten wild so they ate it for me. 👍👍. Found fence was still in there. 🤣🤣
> 
> Weather good until some rains expected Wed.  Perfect!  I'll be ready for an inside day.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone.


Honeysuckle has a decent protein content. I’m contemplating planting some in a place where it could cover up a neighbor’s untidiness (I don’t care what they do just a potential headache when we try to sell). I like the smell in the spring too.


----------



## Blue Sky

She had one enormous lamb. 
Both doing well. 
You’re snoozing while the ewe is giving birth. That’s not what the book says to do.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Honeysuckle has a decent protein content. I’m contemplating planting some in a place where it could cover up a neighbor’s untidiness (I don’t care what they do just a potential headache when we try to sell). I like the smell in the spring too.


I love the stuff....

But it can take over the world.

Maybe you can pick a variety that will not take over


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 88423
> She had one enormous lamb.
> Both doing well. View attachment 88424
> You’re snoozing while the ewe is giving birth. That’s not what the book says to do.


She was SUPER wide!!!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Truck is leaking diesel. Car is chugging, probably needs a tune up. And now for the really GOOD news! My AC/heating unit won’t come on.


----------



## Mini Horses

And your AC neighbor is down sick?   Does the mule start???   Hey, my tractor has a dead battery!!  DS left blinkers on. 😟.   Now wait to recharge.....🤷

It's supposed to be low to mid 70s today!!  😁. I need to clean up some of these dead vines and knock down more!   I love to smell the honeysuckle, too.  But it was waaay beyond nice.  The vines had gone a length of 40-50' in several places.  Had spread to over 8- wide across the fences.    So time to get cut back and cleaned off.  Of course, it's still going to come back there!!  You can hardly kill it off.  I'm not digging it out, just controlling it.  One place it actually weighed the fence done to need rework.  😲 That's a mess to do.  

At least it's great weather today!   😁😁.  Coffee first. 👍


----------



## Baymule

AC neighbor is mad at me. He told me to use his 20 yard dumpster, so I did. He got upset because it is only dumped 4 times a year and it was full a month before the scheduled dump. I put some broken lawn chairs in it, so obviously it was all my fault. Haven’t spoken since. He didn’t even come to BJs memorial. So conundrum here. Do I call him for help? Do I call him for recommendations for a heating repairman? 

His wife was coming over to buy a cedar chest and didn’t show or call. I texted the next day and she went off on me. So I didn’t contact her again. 

So do I really want to call him? Not really. Do I want a whallopping big repair bill? Not really. Going to get down in the 30’s at night this weekend, heat might be nice to have. 

NOT having a fun time here!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> AC neighbor is mad at me. He told me to use his 20 yard dumpster, so I did. He got upset because it is only dumped 4 times a year and it was full a month before the scheduled dump. I put some broken lawn chairs in it, so obviously it was all my fault. Haven’t spoken since. He didn’t even come to BJs memorial. So conundrum here. Do I call him for help? Do I call him for recommendations for a heating repairman?
> 
> His wife was coming over to buy a cedar chest and didn’t show or call. I texted the next day and she went off on me. So I didn’t contact her again.
> 
> So do I really want to call him? Not really. Do I want a whallopping big repair bill? Not really. Going to get down in the 30’s at night this weekend, heat might be nice to have.
> 
> NOT having a fun time here!


Oh man, for some reason I thought it was the heat/AC in your CAR that was broken. House is a problem for sure!

I wouldn’t want to contact the neighbor either, if he and his wife are going to act like that. I can’t believe they even skipped BJ’s memorial. That’s holding a grudge too far. It might be nice to contact them as a way of offering an olive branch. But it seems like that should be on them.

Is he the only AC repairman used by all of the neighbors around? Maybe another neighbor can refer you to someone else good.


----------



## Blue Sky

Finnie said:


> Oh man, for some reason I thought it was the heat/AC in your CAR that was broken. House is a problem for sure!
> 
> I wouldn’t want to contact the neighbor either, if he and his wife are going to act like that. I can’t believe they even skipped BJ’s memorial. That’s holding a grudge too far. It might be nice to contact them as a way of offering an olive branch. But it seems like that should be on them.
> 
> Is he the only AC repairman used by all of the neighbors around? Maybe another neighbor can refer you to someone else good.


Ditto on that neighbor.  Hope you can get all fixed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Baymule  -Very basic suggestion here and you've probably already done it - but have you checked the breaker?  If not the breaker is there a chance that any of the dogs chewed a wire under the house?  My dogs have been guilty of chewing wires not only on the AC unit, but the septic pump....argh!  And, that's the reason I now have a fence across half the yard so they can't access those areas anymore, lol.

Hope it's a simple (cheap) fix!

as a reminder: ChicRustler on SS is an AC guy


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> She was SUPER wide!!!


She was! I checked for another lamb, nope. Double checked that it was the right ewe, no dogs in the paddock (yep they’ll erm…take care of a still born and they know not to bother a live lamb, yuck but how it works for me) anyhow I was sure it was twins at least. Her lamb is as big as my week olds. 😝


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> AC neighbor is mad at me. He told me to use his 20 yard dumpster, so I did. He got upset because it is only dumped 4 times a year and it was full a month before the scheduled dump. I put some broken lawn chairs in it, so obviously it was all my fault. Haven’t spoken since. He didn’t even come to BJs memorial. So conundrum here. Do I call him for help? Do I call him for recommendations for a heating repairman?
> 
> His wife was coming over to buy a cedar chest and didn’t show or call. I texted the next day and she went off on me. So I didn’t contact her again.
> 
> So do I really want to call him? Not really. Do I want a whallopping big repair bill? Not really. Going to get down in the 30’s at night this weekend, heat might be nice to have.
> 
> NOT having a fun time here!


They sure got bent out of shape fast...

I would make a baked good of your choice..

And carry it over...  say sorry for putting in the chairs... guess those were to big...  

Could we be friends again?

And.... about my AC....

But yeah... first check all stuff @frustratedearthmother  suggested.


----------



## Mini Horses

There is the electric panel breaker and, some units have a breaker within them?  So maybe you will get lucky and just need to reset.   Maybe a mouse chewed a wire somewhere....just saying, possible a small fix....thermostat control on wall?  Or such.  Hoping so for you.   Is this a central heat pump unit and you've been using ac portion?


We'll, today it's overcast....fits with a dental apptment today.  😔.  I'm getting a cap soon, like within the month.  This is a different dentist on my plan as first was just "so busy" I just couldn't get in!!  They had cancelled a couple aptmts, reset times way out and not good.  Anyway, I got annoyed and switched.  So, probably a look see and set apptmt.   They assure they can get me in to do.  Yr end I loose all $ available, start over for 2022 use.  Since enough to pay in full, I want to use this!   Lost last yrs funds at other dental office as they "had no time".  🤨. Not in pain but, tooth is chipping away 😁.  Old teeth!

That seems all I have planned for day.  Coolish in 40s, some rain threatening over next couple days.   Always work here to do.   Something will happen, somewhere. 👍


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


>


OW!

Mooooom, @Alaskan slapped me and I didn't do nuffin to deserve it!!! 




Mini Horses said:


> DS left blinkers on.


I am ALWAYS accidentally turning the tractor blinkers on, usually without even realizing it. Wish the control was not near my left knee or at least had some sort of guard over it.



Mini Horses said:


> So time to get cut back and cleaned off.


The goats eat the leaves but not the vines?  Silly critters, that is their job, eating brush and other unpalatable plants!!



Mini Horses said:


> Maybe a mouse chewed a wire somewhere....just saying, possible a small fix


Small to fix but maybe HUGE to find!

Good luck Bay. I wonder why your AC neighbor is so thin skinned. He said you could use it and all you did was toss in a couple of lawn chairs which filled it up?? Is it bigger than a 96 gallon trash barrel?  He COULD always take the chairs out and put them on top the day prior to it getting emptied.


----------



## Alaskan

-yawn-

Still tired from yesterday...

And,  today is another day.


----------



## Mini Horses

New dentist is great!    Drive to that office wasn't 😲.  I don't go to that area often anymore, and boy, the road construction!!!!   Hardly know where you are.   So, after this, will go to their closer office, just took appointment there that was open.   Anyway...they have equipment with IT that amazed me.  Actually used a hand held cam to scan your teeth and there on screen it was like they took your teeth out to review.  Boy, coffee stains!  😂🤣🤣   So I go this Friday for cleaning AND prep for cap, placing temp.  Following Fri the permanent one gets applied.  After  first of yr will sched for other one to be done.  Really liked the people and treatment.

During my travels I had to go off the torn up interstate -- I swear this has been ongoing for 10 years! -- and thru areas of city where "progress" has built up to a point that I hardly recognized the places I'd driven through and around for years.  Since my time out of there  it has been made into a totally different city!    I was transported to a different world.  Wow!!  What an eye opener!!  🙄😲🤣😲😲. Coming home, I began getting my head back on about my previous city life and bit the bullet of reality-- that I've lived out here for 21 years now and hadn't had mom to visit back there for over 10 yrs.  Time sure flies....right?   What a wake up call !!!!!!

Really jerked me around.  I was happy to get back to my quiet farm life.  The only noise and crowding were the goats and chickens.  The little old minis followed me quietly to their feed trough, with just a few soft nickers of thanks.   Big city and small town are 360 apart.  Alas, I have at least 2 more visits to endure.🙄.  But I will take a less eventful route close to their facility on those trips, now that I have my bearings on it all.    I could not live around there now.  Nope, no way.  😔  a country hermit I'll be.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> a country hermit I'll be


And what a wonderful thing that is!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Yes, I checked breakers. Finally got unit to come on but it was barely blowing. I know the heat doesn’t blow as hard as AC but warm air was barely trickling out. 

I did not call a$$hole neighbor. They wanted BJ to marry them in March. So we ordained him on the internet and he did their ceremony. And they didn’t even show him the respect of attending his memorial. My life is just fine without them in it. 

I called a repairman. The capacitor on the blower was almost done. It tested very weak, so he replaced it. Checked some other things. Bill was $116. I’m good with that. 

This morning I’m going to a town up above Dallas to purchase a registered ewe. 10 months old, ready to breed, but related to both rams, so owner sent me a text. I had inquired months ago, delighted to have opportunity to take this girl home. 

Robert is going with me. He’s been down with a kidney stone, restricted to not doing anything and about to drive his wife crazy. So I’m taking him off her hands so she can have some quiet time. LOL After discussion about which truck to take, we chose his. It already has a camper shell on it, mine would mean taking railed off, putting camper shell on, then taking it back off. Nah. 

Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice you have a passenger to accompany you on a long drive -- plus container already on the truck.   No doubt his wife was encouraging!! 🙃.  Sometimes we need alone time. 😁💓   Waiting on ewe pics.

Total gray, overcast sky today...it's dull out there.  Light sprinkly rains, heavier in NC and since I'm close to that end of front, it's iffy.  Mostly inside day!  It's fine, I'll do more box sorting out.   Have trash bags at the ready!!!  I've been pretty good with tossing, so far.  At some point I'll have an area for my sewing set up again, downstairs.

Happily drinking my coffee!    Feeling good that I have only rain, not snow like many of you.  Hard to imagine dealing with that for a few months vs a few grumbling days!  👍

Two days ago I opened back door at night and encountered a possum.  Yesterday morning, I dumped him for buzzard feed.   Last night, had to hay in dark, so see his full bro out there hiding at the goat barn...today, he'll be placed with his brother. 🙁. These things need to stay away from here!!  They're destructive!  Not welcome.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Big city and small town are 360 apart.


Yes they are!!!



Baymule said:


> So we ordained him on the internet and he did their ceremony. And they didn’t even show him the respect of attending his memorial.






Baymule said:


> mine would mean taking railed off, putting camper shell on, then taking it back off.


Plus, isn't it leaking diesel?

Pump Robert full of water, maybe it will help with the stone.


----------



## farmerjan

Was a chilly 33 this morning.  Cloudy and grey but only a spit of snow flurries and gone.  Partly cloudy now with some sun coming through but low 40's.  Going to get the chicken stuffed and in the oven in a bit.  Looking to see what else I could make to go in oven to utilize the cooking time effectively.  Will use up most of the bread crusts for the stuffing so no bread pudding.  Also going to get another box unpacked and sorted through.  Time for me to be doing this.

I am sore from PT yesterday but going to do some exercises in a little bit too.  Gotta work on the right knee and the accompanying muscles and tendons and ligaments.  Sure wish they would stretch a bit so they felt like the left knee... 
Too chilly to be outside for anything....


----------



## Simpleterrier

Big city and small town are 360 apart. Well where I come from that means your right back where u started. I usually do a 180 to get away from the city


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I took the truck to shop on Monday, picked it up Tuesday. 

@Mini Horses i posted a picture of the new ewe on my journal.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  you need to paint her!  😁. They need color.   So, I'm really one to say that because my goats are almost all white, being Saanen!  But their collars are colored. 🤣

Weather is cold this morning.  Heavy frost, 28 out there.  Brrr.  It will warm up soon into mid 40s.   70 tomorrow???  🤔. Strange, strange weather.

Having coffee.  Help yourself.     Dentist tomorrow...darned shots and drill, prep for a cap.😟


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is good this morning. Guess I was tired, I slept until 7:22 with a wake up for a short while at 2 AM. Don't have a lot on my plate for today, selling a lamb this afternoon. I may or may not load truck for trip to Groveton Saturday morning. Or I may load it tomorrow. Eh.

I made a big pot of soup, been eating on that for a couple of days. Think I'll skip that tonight and have Salmon with cheese ravioli, broccoli and make a spinach cream sauce to dump over all of it. Yum, CALORIES!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> Dentist tomorrow...darned shots and drill, prep for a cap.😟


My uncle is a dentist! saw him yesterday *shudder* 
There are so many better options than a cap- im so sorry


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> My uncle is a dentist! saw him yesterday *shudder*
> There are so many better options than a cap- im so sorry


You gotta take care of your toofies! Chomp! Chomp!


----------



## Mini Horses

Cecilia's-herd said:


> There are so many better options than a cap- im so sorry



There are options but, some are just not suited for all.  Just remove won't work, partial not for me.  Implants are out there, triple cost of a cap that's never to be seen -- last one in back!  And that alone makes sense to me.  Then there's the work for said implant!    The filling in this dinosaurus tooth is still there but tooth is crumbled in spots.   None of it is fun!  🙄.  It'll work. 🙂.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  I am not impressed with the implants (I don't have any... but the people I know who have them)


----------



## Alaskan

Someone...  put me out of my misery...

Equipment busting...malfunctioning... although joy of owning crap.


----------



## Mini Horses

And probably STILL snowing!!!???  😲

Would saying it will melt sometime help? 😎   Hugs.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> There are options but, some are just not suited for all.  Just remove won't work, partial not for me.  Implants are out there, triple cost of a cap that's never to be seen -- last one in back!  And that alone makes sense to me.  Then there's the work for said implant!    The filling in this dinosaurus tooth is still there but tooth is crumbled in spots.   None of it is fun!  🙄.  It'll work. 🙂.


I had last lower molar pulled and didn’t replace it. I will be seeing the dentist again as I took a hit from a ram 15 years ago and need various things done as the micro fractures mature and introduce themselves.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> And probably STILL snowing!!!???  😲
> 
> Would saying it will melt sometime help? 😎   Hugs.


Of course it is still snowing!

I tried to get ahold of 3 different plow guys... either they didn't get back with me...  or said they were way too busy.

This is way outside of our average... especially for this time of year, and especially for such an extended time period.

The electric people called me, asking me to read my meters for them.

I said, oh yeah, no way are you making it to my house.

Last week in the midst of this, but right after we had cleared our driveway the UPS guy came up.  I told him "Dude! Our driveway is horrible!  You do NOT want to come up here again until April or May!"  Anyway, I told him to drop all packages off where spouse works...  in town. UPS guy was happy with that idea.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> I had last lower molar pulled and didn’t replace it. I will be seeing the dentist again as I took a hit from a ram 15 years ago and need various things done as the micro fractures mature and introduce themselves.


Wow...  it never dawned on me an injury like that could keep creeping up.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Wow...  it never dawned on me an injury like that could keep creeping up.


Yep. Surprise


----------



## Baymule

Pouring down rain outside, but at EIGHTY DEGREES today it is NOT SNOWING!


----------



## Mini Horses

Raining here, too.  Weather people said late tonight!   Guess my clocks are 12 hr off😁

Had planned to take a few goats to auction...BUT not gonna hook trailer, move, herd and load in this crap.  You're here for the winter girls...have twins!!  You owe me!  🤣🤣
Clothes and hair all wet from just feeding...had to change and towel face and hair dry.   

That's life.😁.  Having more coffee.....hope it stops soon.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Snowy here! Balmy 12 degrees out when I walked to the gym.
Gotta do something weird today called study for a bit.
Still going with the idea of using the gym to replace the coffee though, hope the rain clears up MH.


----------



## Margali

Feeling blessed today. I logged into payroll portal to confirm paystub for yesterday. I got a quarterly bonus AND a raise. I took this job a year ago with a fairly hefty paycut vs pre-layoff wages. That deficit is mostly gone now. AND I have an interesting job near family.


----------



## Alaskan

Margali said:


> Feeling blessed today. I logged into payroll portal to confirm paystub for yesterday. I got a quarterly bonus AND a raise. I took this job a year ago with a fairly hefty paycut vs pre-layoff wages. That deficit is mostly gone now. AND I have an interesting job near family.


Nice!!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I said, oh yeah, no way are you making it to my house.


Big mistake!! If they cleared the driveway on the way into your place, you'd be in fine shape!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Big mistake!! If they cleared the driveway on the way into your place, you'd be in fine shape!


But...  UPS doesn't plow.....


----------



## messybun

How is everybody doing after the bad weather going on?


----------



## Margali

My family and friends are fine. 🥰 One of the tornado damages with fatalities was only 6.5 miles from my parents house. 🥺


----------



## farmerjan

The pictures I have seen are absolutely awful.  I heard that the one tornado stayed on the ground through 5 states...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> The pictures I have seen are absolutely awful.  I heard that the one tornado stayed on the ground through 5 states...


That is crazy.

I have only experienced tiny baby tornadoes...  I have trouble imagining such a huge and powerful one.


----------



## Mini Horses

They think it was on ground almost 250 miles!   😲.  Horrific damage.  Rated a 4 or poss 5.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> Feeling blessed today. I logged into payroll portal to confirm paystub for yesterday. I got a quarterly bonus AND a raise. I took this job a year ago with a fairly hefty paycut vs pre-layoff wages. That deficit is mostly gone now. AND I have an interesting job near family.


That’s awesome!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> They think it was on ground almost 250 miles!   😲.  Horrific damage.  Rated a 4 or poss 5.


250 miles? That’s horrible. No TV here at new house, haven’t seen anything about it.


----------



## farmerjan

Looked up on Accuweather on computer.... it is just unbelieveable.  So sorry for the ones that have lost everything;  especially with the holidays coming.  It just seems so much worse this time of year.


----------



## Mini Horses

I had a hard time enjoying coffee this morning, with the news.  So many who were down and out.  Even if lucky enough to have a house, power outages were everywhere.     

The weather here was good, sunny, mid 60s and now dropping to about 32!  🙁.  Made sure all water troughs were full before dark!   At least it's not windy.

Tomorrow I have to take this tractor battery in for a check.  Can't get it to charge...less than a yr old!   Pulled receipt, loaded battery in truck.  I need it to work!!  Will head there in morning.....it may have bad cell...or?


----------



## Bruce

At least you should be able to get a free replacement. Shouldn't go bad so soon.

Yes, the devastation from the tornados is amazing and awful.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, that's why it's going back.😁   First battery I've had an issue with.  It happens.

Big frost this morning, got to 31.  But 56 later. 😁.  Actually our normal for this time of yr, with tiny bit color last night.   Sun is it bright!    And rest of week looks good with high 50s.   When I see what some temps others have, I'm even happier with where I am.🤣

Coffee is good today!  Yeah. Enjoying so much time at home.   I do have one day for some light work this week..some monthly stuff, small inventory report.  Easy stuff.  Since I'll be at several stores, I'll also do any errands while out and about.  Save gas.  This is almost retirement. 🙂.  

Watching bellies and udders on the goat girls.  Probably late Jan will be start of kidding...🤔. Of course our coldest time but, it when they usually begin.  I held off breeding last year for late kidding.   Sales not as smooth going with younger ones.  Plus this year work so heavy I didn't get a good handle, so definitely have to be more in control 2022.   Back to less work time, more farm time!    I need to review the birthdates on does in herd for deciding who's nearing their retirement ages, how many I need to add, keep, etc, for a breeding herd.  I'll add some new blood this year, no matter numbers.   It's time.  Boer will come in this year.  🙃. I'll make time to search and buy.


----------



## Blue Sky

Fresh ground and a round of smiles for us today. The ewe with the huge lamb came in last night without him. I looked all over and listened but no lamb. I assumed something grabbed him (he was a frisky little thing, mom was always looking for him) and grumbled at the LGDs. This morning I let the LGDs and Leo out to patrol the pasture. Our new dog (a rescue with questionable livestock experience and neglect issues) stops at a row of round bales and gets my attention. Between the bales is lambie, stuck tight out of sight. It took some doing to free him but he and mom were reunited. He has a swollen rear leg (caught in twine) but has nursed and is presently napping with mom. So good dog newbie (presently unnamed).


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Fresh ground and a round of smiles for us today. The ewe with the huge lamb came in last night without him. I looked all over and listened but no lamb. I assumed something grabbed him (he was a frisky little thing, mom was always looking for him) and grumbled at the LGDs. This morning I let the LGDs and Leo out to patrol the pasture. Our new dog (a rescue with questionable livestock experience and neglect issues) stops at a row of round bales and gets my attention. Between the bales is lambie, stuck tight out of sight. It took some doing to free him but he and mom were reunited. He has a swollen rear leg (caught in twine) but has nursed and is presently napping with mom. So good dog newbie (presently unnamed).


I had one set of goat kids that were always getting in trouble.

Mom was a good mom...  she would stand and point to where they were...  and I would go find them.

Twice they were bouncing all over a wood pile and managed to slip into a hole between the wood...  and then of course couldn't get back out.

It was dark, so they slept.

If mom hadn't been so good... just standing and looking at where the kids were...  I never would have found them.


----------



## Blue Sky

That’s the difference between goats and sheep. Goats get it. Sheep are “I lost Something…” New dog in spite of horrible treatment has forgiven people and decided to work. Dog is now in front of fireplace accepting tidbits. I’m vague about doggo because of issues. Sometimes owners change their story and minds about giving up a dog if they  think there is a buck to be made. This should pass.


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky I have a name for your dog.  
Paladin.

pal·a·din
/ˈpalədn/
Learn to pronounce
nounHISTORICAL
noun: paladin; plural noun: paladins
any of the twelve peers of Charlemagne's court, of whom the Count Palatine was the chief.
*a knight renowned for heroism and chivalry.*


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all. Coffee is ready!


----------



## Mini Horses

Blue Sky said:


> That’s the difference between goats and sheep. Goats get it. Sheep are “I lost Something…”


Are you saying sheep are blondes??😁😋.   Makes it easier at weaning.  👍

Weather is repeat of yesterday.  Cold now. Not later.  Nice.🤗.   

Yesterday I got a pot of bone broth done, baked bread. House smelled great!  Of course chores never go away, so those, too.   Today I'll do "get pd" work for couple hrs, errands while out....back home early afternoon for farm work after warmup.

I'm need to stay off CL with all this home time, could be in trouble.😁.  You know how "wants" become "needs"??!  But do need to list two of those big 275 gal containers or decide why I bought them!  Better get those puzzles from DD to occupy my evenings!  Trying soooo hard to be good.    🙄


----------



## Blue Sky

Cuppa joe ☕️ and some intermittent fasting for me. Lamb Timmy, as in Timmy fell down the well, I know round bale stuckage isn’t that but if I had a well I’m sure Timmy would be heading straight for it. Anyhow he’s fine today. A little stiff and hopefully a little smarter. Whom I kidding?@Baymule Paladin is a fine name and I’ll reserve it for my next male pup.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning guys, cloudy here but in the middle of a little weather window that is very pleasant. 
Taking advantage of the weather and heading home today while the roads are good. Probably going to get some shopping in too!


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> So good dog newbie (presently unnamed).


Yay good pup!!!! Earning its keep. 



Blue Sky said:


> Lamb Timmy, as in Timmy fell down the well


Well if the dog saved Timmy, I guess you need to name it Lassie.


----------



## Blue Sky

He’s never climbed the round bales before. It’s a stretch but I wonder if he’s telling me he’ll watch this space better. Or maybe he’s tired of wet feet. Timmy is doing fine.


----------



## Baymule

Gotta love that dog! King of the (hay) mountain!


----------



## Alaskan

Circling zero F


----------



## Mini Horses

I think he's perched up there...maybe waiting for Timmy to get lost again!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is ready, going for 2nd cup. Going to clean house today. And wrap some presents for the granddaughters from my son. House is a mess.


----------



## Cotton*wood

House is always a mess.  Can't be helped.  Just waiting for it to get light so I can start the morning rounds--chicks in the greenhouse, cats in the wellhouse, lambs in the barn, chickens in the vegetable garden, ducks in the goat shelter, and main sheep flock in the north pasture.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunny and warm today.  Mid 60s to low 70s next 3 days!!! 😁.  Cold front and rain sat night to sun morn, 40 temps.   I'm loving it!   Looks like sun will be a cook day....I'm wanting a pound cake and hens have started laying some eggs...about time 🙃 they all look real pretty with the new feathers.

Planing to move these small trees and limbs we've cut last week.  Some will be cut for small logs to burn eventually, others in burn pile.   Was held up until I took the defective tractor battery in for full exchange.  👍. Starts right up now...worked on tractor several hrs yesterday.  Fall clean up time.   Got more diesel, good to go again.

I love tractor therapy. 🤗


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Circling zero F


Not going to melt all that snow with those temps! 

Above freezing today, might make 50 °F tomorrow. Really not seasonal. 8 year old propane furnace in the rebuilt part of the house (north building) stopped working 2 days ago. Can't find anyone to fix it yet. OLD oil furnace in the original building (south end of the house) still working fine as is the woodstove in the south end of it. We're doing OK since there is a staircase in both buildings. Heat from the woodstove and oil furnace goes up the staircase in that building, through the doorway into the second floor of the rebuilt one. Floor fan in the first floor doorway between the buildings blows air from the north building back into the south building causing a convection current nown the north building stairwell and is heating the first floor of the north building.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Not going to melt all that snow with those temps!
> 
> Above freezing today, might make 50 °F tomorrow. Really not seasonal. 8 year old propane furnace in the rebuilt part of the house (north building) stopped working 2 days ago. Can't find anyone to fix it yet. OLD oil furnace in the original building (south end of the house) still working fine as is the woodstove in the south end of it. We're doing OK since there is a staircase in both buildings. Heat from the woodstove and oil furnace goes up the staircase in that building, through the doorway into the second floor of the rebuilt one. Floor fan in the first floor doorway between the buildings blows air from the north building back into the south building causing a convection current nown the north building stairwell and is heating the first floor of the north building.


Glad you aren't fully without heat.


----------



## Baymule

Cotton*wood said:


> House is always a mess.  Can't be helped.  Just waiting for it to get light so I can start the morning rounds--chicks in the greenhouse, cats in the wellhouse, lambs in the barn, chickens in the vegetable garden, ducks in the goat shelter, and main sheep flock in the north pasture.


And a partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Glad you aren't fully without heat.


Me too, otherwise I'd think I was in YOUR house!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, gonna be a drizzly day here. Think I
l'll pay bills today, clear paperwork off the table and get ready for picking up the granddaughters tomorrow evening.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to meet at my sister's in Conroe this evening to get the granddaughters. The 14 year old has her itinerary mapped out. I scarcely see her except to pick her up from one friend's house and shuttle her to another. LOL Or maybe to the movie. The 2 little ones still thing Mamaw is cool. I'm gonna enjoy that for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Mini Horses

My day was looong!  Up at 5 to feed and dress to leave at 6:30 for dentist at 8.  Heck of a way to start the day! 🙄.  But.  Usual hour drive but, I allowed extra due to work probable traffic.  I was surprised at the ease of drive, needing no extra time.  Then spent 2 hrs, that felt like a lifetime, with everything they had in my mouth.  I swear. Air, water, suction, drill,  mirrors, fingers...a jackhammer?   Well I left with both sides of face numb!   Went home for a couple Tylenol and ibuprofen....plus a little cat nap. 😁  Nothing hurts but, little sore everywhere.  Really happy to close my mouth!!

Weather great. So went outside for a while, communing with animals.  Not in mood for any projects, always tomorrow.  Enjoyed walking some fields, hugging a neck or two.  And it was a five egg day!  🤣👏. The girls are getting back into the swing of things!

Tomorrow's weather predicted to be another warm, decent day....and Sunday to start good then ending with wind, rain and cool, overnight and into Monday.  It'll be ok.

Hope everyone had a great day!   Catch you for morning coffee.  😉


----------



## Blue Sky

I’ve had dental work and have more to come soon. It’s a hell of a note to get it done but worth it especially these days. Very best wishes. The tooth fairy is still pretty mad at me. 😉


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> And it was a five egg day! 🤣👏


Yay for 5 egg days!

I had a 6 egg day, which sounds great, until I remember that I have 55 hens of laying age and 15 ducks. They’re all a bunch of slackers! 😂


----------



## Mini Horses

@Finnie ... Me too.   🤣. But better than none from that many.  I don't do lights and have old ones still laying.  Some new girls should start soon.  Mine free range all day. So help with bugs and feed bill most of the year. 😁

@Blue Sky still have 2 more caps to do but. That will be April.....when dental ins $ is back up to doing.  👍.  Not paying  more out of pocket when paying for insurance.   Thank you Advantage plans.   I'm good today...little rawness on gum from so much stuff on them, not all tasted good either! 🙄

Will get something done with the good weather until Sun night rains.   A draw straws day!  Couple things to do that are small, a board here or there.  A fence hole...thanks goats!  A post. Etc.  Probably do some of that.  🤔.  Who knows!  🤣

First. Another cuppa is in order.  😁.    Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Cotton*wood

Finnie said:


> Yay for 5 egg days!
> 
> I had a 6 egg day, which sounds great, until I remember that I have 55 hens of laying age and 15 ducks. They’re all a bunch of slackers! 😂


We're lucky to get two eggs a day, with twelve laying age chickens and eight laying age ducks.  Those are really expensive eggs!


----------



## Margali

Waiting for dryer to finish as I drink my coffee and surf the web. Somehow laundry always ends up at the bottom of the To Do list...
Once it's done, we can pack and get going. Great-grammas to visit and sheep to buy!


----------



## Baymule

Storming here. Trip is plastered at the window, trying to melt himself through it to get inside. LOL On first cup of coffee, got back last night at 10:30. Carried sleeping little ones to bed. 5 year old peed the bed at 3AM. So I’ll be doing laundry in a little while. Watching cartoons. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Wow I was getting mad at 6 eggs from 10 hens but they upped their game I got 8 from 9. Some are old others are just out of their second molt


----------



## Mini Horses

Good Sunday morning to everyone!  🙂

Rain and wind here.  Cold front coming thru and dropping our morning temp of 58 to an afternoon temp of 35!   Wow, gonna be an add layers day.    So have some more coffee and stay inside for me.   🤣.  There are some strong winds out there!!!   They say it will blow outta here overnight, leaving poss scattereds and cooler temps.

We'll, only an eye glasses apptment tomorrow.  No problem.  No plans.


----------



## Baymule

It stormed here yesterday morning, then turned cold. 34 this morning. It will warm up by Christmas, so will be back to short sleeves. Two little granddaughters are watching cartoons, I’m on my last cup of coffee.


----------



## farmerjan

Dropped from 51 over night to 41 now in the sun.  Didn't get near the rain @Mini Horses is getting, just showery stuff but I don't have the rain gauge out so don't know how much.  Grass was not real wet.  Supposed to be in another dry spell for at least a week they say... a little weather towards the end of the week but they think it will mostly fizzle out by the time it gets here.  No snow for Santa.....


----------



## messybun

It was 70 yesterday. It was 61 this morning. Then all of the sudden a big storm blew through and in the five minutes I was outside it dropped so fast I started to see my breath. Hello winter! Brr.


----------



## Baymule

31F tonight, it will be 78F Christmas Day.


----------



## Mini Horses

About the same here....😁👍Frost this morning and a coolish mid 40s later.

Yeah, predicting low 70 on Christmas!    I DO NOT need a white Christmas.   🤣

Delightful coffee right now.   Have an eye exam later this morn.  Getting end of year payouts on my insurance.  😁😁🤗   Plus I have the time in winter....I'll get a couple bags of feed on way home.    Really been lazing around all weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Picked up 14 year old and her friend last night, carried sleepy little girls to bed. Inspector coming this morning, it should be chaos and bedlam.


----------



## Baymule

Inspector had his 9 year old granddaughter with him, she just joined the fun. Inspection went great, buyers came and took pictures. They are so excited.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is on! Cold, damp penetrating cold here. Been keeping the kids inside mostly. They always seem to have snotty noses, reminds me of cows. Cows always have slimy noses. At least cows never have boogers. Watch how cows lick their noses. That long tongue goes right up each nostril. No way a booger could hang out in a cow’s nose! Boy, if children had that capability, it would put Kleenex out of business!


----------



## Mini Horses

Beyond those days with my DGD...she's at working and buying cars.  🤣 Kleenex was cheaper!  🤗.  Enjoy now. As you know, they drift away for a while, returning with age.

Rains coming later...overcast now.  Going to work today...easy stuff, half day?  Then nothing for a week or so.....just home time.  Love it.  Found a farm with some good P-nut hay, so going for some.  Probably Thurs? 🤷. No hurry but, goats will love me for it!

Next "project" I hope to tackle is cleaning an rebeding goat barn.....then, rebed the stalls in main barn.   Need some non rain and wind days.   Several in a row.  🤔  Wonder who stored stuff in that barn!? 🙄


----------



## Bruce

Cotton*wood said:


> We're lucky to get two eggs a day, with twelve laying age chickens and eight laying age ducks.  Those are really expensive eggs!


19 laying hens, 6 pullets that are now 28 weeks old. On a good day I get 1 egg from Nina (Black Australorp. She's been laying about a month) and 1 from Vienna, 3.5 Y/O Barred Rock. Not sure why she started back up this time of year but not complaining. The other 5 pullets are SLACKERS! Looks like Ineg (Black Australorp) might be getting red enough to lay. Still waiting on the Wyandottes and Ameraucanas.



Baymule said:


> Boy, if children had that capability, it would put Kleenex out of business!


 
and
🤢


----------



## Mini Horses

Only 3 days til Christmas!  Hope you're all ready.  Here, we no longer exchange gifts. Yep, we all decided a few yrs back that it just wasn't needed.  After all, we are beyond needing, so dinner together.  Only DGD at 19 and I'll be 76 soon, DS 55 and DD will be 52 in a couple months.   Sure stops any stress.  😉. Works for us!

Overcast today.   Fresh coffee is nice, have some....full pot waiting.  Slept late and no guilt!  😁. Damp out from rains yesterday but temps are good.   I have nothing pressing me into action, unusual.  Wow....this is quite relaxing.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I have babies! 2 of them! 20 fingers 20 toes! Longest 4 days of my entire life.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I have babies! 2 of them! 20 fingers 20 toes! Longest 4 days of my entire life.


Congratulations on the birth of two beautiful babies. You are an awesome mother.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I wake up every 30 minutes in a bit of a panic. Am I crazy? I just want to sleep!


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I wake up every 30 minutes in a bit of a panic. Am I crazy? I just want to sleep!


I hope you turned off the cell phone and got some rest last night. 

Today, taking kids to the movie. Picking up a friend of the 14 year old, the more the merrier. They will see Spider-Man-again. The little girls and I will see Sing 2. 

Then to the nail salons to get their nails done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up way too early!  I'm already done with 2nd cup! 

I'm needing rear brakes on the truck!   Merry Christmas truck.  🤣.  So, good day to get that done, if there IS a good day to spend $$.  Might as well get an oil chg while there, that's coming up anyway.....just be done with it.

That's my day, enjoy yours!  😁


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Any day is a good day to spend money! Lol. But seriously, where can I get a cup of coffee in here? 


Baymule said:


> I hope you turned off the cell phone and got some rest last night.


7 whole(ish) hours! Frank is still really upset. I think he wants his sister. Singing to him helps. Valentine is too focused on sleeping and staying warm to care. She cries when the nurses try to turn down the incubator.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> Enjoy now. As you know, they drift away for a while, returning with age.


I need to call my grandma! GK will be thrilled to hear from me. I haven’t seen in in 6 days! Dad called her but I was screaming the whole time so not much room for chit chat.


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Christmas Eve to all!  🤗

Yes. Fresh coffee here.  Having a slice of pumpkin bread I made yesterday.  Nothing much happening today.  At least nothing planned.  Nice weather for several days.  It seems perfect enough that you just wonder....what's gonna go wrong?....ya know? 🤣

Ok.  I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts.  😉.    Enjoy you're day!


----------



## Show Sebright

Y’all I just realized it was Christmas Eve…


----------



## messybun

Show Sebright said:


> Y’all I just realized it was Christmas Eve…


Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! We made it y’all.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Merry Christmas!!
Sorry Cecilia you had such a rough time praying for you and little ones to get home soon so y'all can all relax and enjoy them even more!

Around here been a little rough hormones are play my emotional to were I start crying over the silliest things and once it starts I pretty  much cry all day. I personally can't stand crying. Dd1 pet died as well so that was a nightmare. She got two guinea pigs now and ds1 lizards going like a weed and now we have three cats and a dog as well. My hens are giving 2-3eggs for 10 hens so yah. Dh Is back and working locally so yay. Umm trying to remember anything else to say... Ds3 is bossy lol he getting fat he is so cute. Dd2 just turn 2, ds1 turned 6 next birthday not till March so yay got time. Ds2 has hit a emotional state of fit if he doesn't get his way that's been fun. Dd2 loves to annoy ds2 dice he reacts to everything. She has a naughty streak a mile wide for being such a natural sweet girl lol. The kids seem to have a cold 3 with stuffy noses, two complaining of sore throat. Th family having their Christmas today... even with the kids being snotty and ect they still want them over at least to open gifts but once that's done they are coming right back home for quite time and mommy mad cleaning and getting prepared for booger madness. Gonna order curbside for sanity sake (might wait will decided later) and yeah that's how my days is gonna roll.  Dh and dd2 are napping  gone get them up soon and need to change a diaper so see y'all later if I get a chance.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> Sorry Cecilia you had such a rough time praying for you and little ones to get home soon so y'all can all relax and enjoy them even more!


The labor was hard (and awful lol) , but the wait is harder. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that is true waiting sucks, being patient can suck. Its the same with all of them. I am glad you and babies are doing well considering everything y'all went through.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol that is true waiting sucks, being patient can suck. Its the same with all of them. I am glad you and babies are doing well considering everything y'all went through.


Me too.


----------



## Blue Sky

Merry Christmas from Timmy. Standing next to the wrong ewe.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Blue Sky said:


> Merry Christmas from Timmy. Standing next to the wrong ewe. View attachment 88682


Oh Timmy. It’ll get better bud.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> Sorry Cecilia you had such a rough time praying for you and little ones to get home soon so y'all can all relax and enjoy them even more!
> 
> Around here been a little rough hormones are play my emotional to were I start crying over the silliest things and once it starts I pretty  much cry all day. I personally can't stand crying. Dd1 pet died as well so that was a nightmare. She got two guinea pigs now and ds1 lizards going like a weed and now we have three cats and a dog as well. My hens are giving 2-3eggs for 10 hens so yah. Dh Is back and working locally so yay. Umm trying to remember anything else to say... Ds3 is bossy lol he getting fat he is so cute. Dd2 just turn 2, ds1 turned 6 next birthday not till March so yay got time. Ds2 has hit a emotional state of fit if he doesn't get his way that's been fun. Dd2 loves to annoy ds2 dice he reacts to everything. She has a naughty streak a mile wide for being such a natural sweet girl lol. The kids seem to have a cold 3 with stuffy noses, two complaining of sore throat. Th family having their Christmas today... even with the kids being snotty and ect they still want them over at least to open gifts but once that's done they are coming right back home for quite time and mommy mad cleaning and getting prepared for booger madness. Gonna order curbside for sanity sake (might wait will decided later) and yeah that's how my days is gonna roll.  Dh and dd2 are napping  gone get them up soon and need to change a diaper so see y'all later if I get a chance.


So good to hear from you.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Merry Christmas from Timmy. Standing next to the wrong ewe. View attachment 88682


Cute sheep!


----------



## Mini Horses

Merry Christmas to everyone!  🎉💓🤗


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Blue Sky

Merry Christmas everyone and many thanks for the encouragement and camaraderie through the year *whispers- especially this year*. Wishing you all the best in the coming one.


----------



## Baymule

Day after Christmas. Foggy out there, can't even see to the road. Going to Fort Worth to have Christmas with friends, 2 hour drive. Probably be late getting back, think I'll feed dogs and sheep this morning. Drank last of coffee, I reckon it's time to get up and moving, but I don't want to. Oh well. Best get moving.


----------



## Mini Horses

I had coffee and baked beans for breakfast.  Yay, for leftovers.👍

DS was using tractor, just finished, so now I can get to work!   Chores were a delight this morning, with sunshine and short sleeves!  Beautiful temps and the heavy winds from yesterday are gone.  Several days of this, they say.  Good!

Fixing steak & baked potatoes tonight...DS b'day....55!  He's getting old!!   🤣🎉


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Foggy out there


Here too!

Felt like walking through a cloud.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Here too!
> 
> Felt like walking through a cloud.


That sounds amazing… 😍


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, obligatory check in. All is well here, just busy. Leaving for vacation tomorrow morning, have a wonderful week!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey guys, obligatory check in. All is well here, just busy. Leaving for vacation tomorrow morning, have a wonderful week!


Good to hear from you!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Morning everyone! I’m down at the NICU this morning feeding the kiddos. 

Today is a sad day at the NICU. One of the babies that was placed next to mine was born at 24 weeks. They were doing just fine from what I could tell, they were placed on comfort care this morning. 😭😭

It isn’t my child but my heart breaks for the parents. I just couldn’t imagine. It is just so small.  

Frankie had a good latch this morning. Val has a good latch but she does this weird thing with the tongue and breaks it. And freaks me out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sad for the preemies you mention -- but thrilled they are letting you nurse yours!  Val may not be latching as long due to bottles?  It's different but, she'll catch on soon.  Don't distress!!  Just calmly restart her.🤗

Today is cooler but normal aver temps at mid 50s.  Light breeze but good.  Just no trash pile burn this morning.   Everyone is settled with their pasture moves.  Not a lot of graze but they walk and check....come running up at feed time.  🤣. Hope to get a bit more done this afternoon, outside.   Lunch is over!   Enjoy your day!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> but thrilled they are letting you nurse yours! Val may not be latching as long due to bottles? It's different but, she'll catch on soon.


I can’t explain it other than she swirls her tongue around my nipple. It feels really odd but it doesn’t hurt. Maybe the pacifier throwing her off. I’m not sure.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> DS b'day....55! He's getting old!!


He sure is!! DW will be 60 in a bit over a week.



Alaskan said:


> Here too!
> 
> Felt like walking through a cloud.


No, no Al, that was BEFORE the cataract surgery!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> No, no Al, that was BEFORE the cataract surgery!!!


I know!!!

I had to ask my son...  it is foggy for you too, right?

Just making sure!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah that would be something if your new clarity all of a sudden when away.


----------



## Mini Horses

Slept well...up early.   Having a second cup and checking posts.    It's still warm, so outside work again today.   Yesterday I worked on a run in that needed some love!   So, a new wall and a burn pile.  DS helped. 👍.   Then I got busy with post hole diggers...couple gate posts, a corner, prep for some fence moves.   Livestock changes make new  places necessary.  🤷. 

Unusually warm of late, makes me want to buy chicks.  😲.  I've been good...didn't hit their send button.  Yeah, not time!!   Some hens back into lay, longer days would sure help.    

Didn't get my traps set for those possum last night...need to get that ready today!   Got busy with other stuff and forgot until too late.  Will pull the traps out this morning!  Better get a move on!


----------



## Baymule

Going for second cup of coffee. Got majorly distracted by the new Baker Creek catalog. I have to tell myself no. But I do know 2 people who plant big gardens and will be able to buy vegetables from, so there's that. Think I'll share some seed of the Thai Long Beans, those things could feed the world. 

Started packing some boxes yesterday, stuff that can stay in boxes and be let out to see the light of day at an unknown future date.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. It's a cool wet start here today. Above average but cooler than of late.


Mini Horses said:


> Unusually warm of late, makes me want to buy chicks. 😲. I've been good...didn't hit their send button. Yeah, not time!!


We have 3 as of now that hatched out this morning/over night.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Got majorly distracted by the new Baker Creek catalog


----------



## Mini Horses

😂. One seed company sent an email to advise catalog would be late from printer due to paper shortages. Ok by me.  Temptation averted.  Plus in Jan I have work assignments to set seed displays in some large box stores...real temptation to buy then.  

Our weather continues to be outstanding!   Hope the Jan and Feb weather doesn't come in extreme in wrong direction!   It's scary to even think that!!   But.....concerned.

Have half day of work assignments, so I'll get that done this morning.  Then, who knows.😎


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Not feeling well today. Fever of 102.6. Took one of those rapid at home Covid test things and it was positive. But I don’t trust the thing. So we are going to a doctor and drowning ourselves in vitamin C. But not too much because I don’t like the taste of it. If I do have it I don’t know what to do, I’ll have to be constantly pumping and freezing. Ugh.


----------



## CLSranch

Cecilia's-herd said:


> drowning ourselves in vitamin C.


Don't forget to add Vit D and some anti oxidants.
 Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Baymule

I was up at 5:30. Got the pressure canner loaded with 7 quart jars of chicken leg quarters and rice by 6:30. Just turned it off. Got another 10 pound bag to do. I get 7 quart jars per 10 pound bag of leg quarters. Dogs go crazy for it mixed with their kibble. They lick the bowls clean. Better than dry food that they eat a little and walk away from. Then ants get in it, or the sheep eat it or it just gets old and they don't want it anymore. So canning chicken for dogs it is. I buy leg quarters on sale. 

I dump a quart jar into a half gallon jar and add water to thin it down. Each dog gets 2-3 big spoon fulls in their food and I mix it up. Works for me!

Now got to let it cool down, unload and reload 7 more jars.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I haven't gotten my ccatalog yet can't wait been seed crazy already gonna make some raised beds for my garden this year so I can still have In case move. Also will be sowing direct to have excess for canning. 
C get ultra mins off Amazon it's a mineral supplement that as the majority of of the vitamins my midwife had me take while pregnant with covid. Also vitamin d. She had me taking 5 vitamin d's and 10 (1000ng) vitamin c. I see if I can find the exact dosage of each. The ulta mins have zinc and magnessam and several others that help your immune sytem


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Fever of 102.6. Took one of those rapid at home Covid test things and it was positive.


Yikes!  I just heard a news story that says if you test positive - you're positive.  But, if you test negative - you still might be positive.  

Hope you get through it quickly!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yikes!  I just heard a news story that says if you test positive - you're positive.  But, if you test negative - you still might be positive.
> 
> Hope you get through it quickly!


That’s terrifying.


----------



## Baymule

Don't forget the vitamin D3!


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> They lick the bowls clean. Better than dry food


Well of course. I love corn bread but would lap up some fresh biscuits covered in sausage gravy a LOT faster than old stale cornbread.
I do wish we were neighbors Bay. I could learn a lot about canning and so could the wife. Also the other benefits of good neighbors.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Well of course. I love corn bread but would lap up some fresh biscuits covered in sausage gravy a LOT faster than old stale cornbread.
> I do wish we were neighbors Bay. I could learn a lot about canning and so could the wife. Also the other benefits of good neighbors.


I'll be moving a couple hours further south, so will be even further away. I'd say come on down to Texas, but it seems half the country has already done that and prices are just stupid. Watch out, Oklahoma is coming up for next in line.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Don't forget the vitamin D3!


I’m going to be honest, never even heard of it.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’m going to be honest, never even heard of it.


That's the sunshine vitamin. You need it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> That's the sunshine vitamin. You need it.


Wait- so what is vitamin C? I know nothing about vitamins 🤦‍♀️ Failed as a mother already! 🤣


----------



## CLSranch

Vit C= Orange juice or whatever. A good one for general health and immune boost. Vit D3 is usually good to take in the winter because of lack of sunshine. I take it because even if it's nice out I'm wearing long sleeves. It also helps the body absorb other nutrients like calcium. That is why they add it to Milk.   Today you can get Orange juice with calcium and vit d.
I get the OJ because I'm lactose intollerant.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> I'd say come on down to Texas, but it seems half the country has already done that and prices are just stupid. Watch out, Oklahoma is coming up for next in line.


I can see why though. It’s frigid down here! 10* outside and there is zero snow! Just hard ground and cold windy air. I wish I was in Arizona. 

My perfume was frozen this morning. It was sitting by the window and it froze 🤣. $120 bottle just _froze_.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

CLSranch said:


> Vit C= Orange juice or whatever. A good one for general health and immune boost. Vit D3 is usually good to take in the winter because of lack of sunshine. I take it because even if it's nice out I'm wearing long sleeves. It also helps the body absorb other nutrients like calcium. That is why they add it to Milk.   Today you can get Orange juice with calcium and vit d.
> I get the OJ because I'm lactose intollerant.


Ah, ok thank you! And is D3 different than just D? I’ve heard of just plain vitamin D, but not D3.


----------



## CLSranch

yes kinda. The exact difference I will leave to someone more educated than me.


----------



## Bruce

If you go to the store and get Vit D it will likely be D3. Now the B vitamins, there are a ton of those!

I found this with Google:
"_You may wonder why doctors prescribe vitamin D2 instead of D3, if *vitamin D3 appears to be more potent than vitamin D2*. ... Vitamin D2 is indicated to treat calcium disorders and parathyroid disorders. It is also the preferred form for patients with chronic kidney disease."_


A daily vitamin won't hurt and could help if your diet isn't well balanced. I don't do those but I do take Vit D daily. Told to by my doctor 10 years ago when my levels came back low. Pretty surprising since we bought this place a year earlier and I had spent a LOT of time outside all summer working on stuff.


----------



## farmerjan

I also have very low Vit D levels and am outside in the sunshine ALOT in the summer.... and I am low all year round too.  Crazy how it seems we do not absorb what we need.  
The human body does not manufacture Vit C and it is water soluble so is excreted daily.  Therefore we have to get it from food or from supplements.  It is a great way to improve immune defenses and works with other vitamins to improve absorption also.  You get synergistic effects with Zinc when you take both,  for immune response.


----------



## rachels.haven

*I just have to say, maybe make sure your doctor or lactation consultant is okay with bumper doses of vitamins while feeding delicate premie twins.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

rachels.haven said:


> *I just have to say, maybe make sure your doctor or lactation consultant is okay with bumper doses of vitamins while feeding delicate premie twins.


I often legitimately forget they are premature. Thank you for the reminder. Good tip.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> My perfume was frozen this morning. It was sitting by the window and it froze 🤣. $120 bottle just _froze_.


My ex husband psycho sperm donor to my children, and I moved into his grandparents old, drafty and cold house. There was a jug of antifreeze by the toilet because it froze one night and busted the toilet bowl. Pa and Granny poured antifreeze in the toilet on  freezing nights.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> My ex husband psycho sperm donor to my children


See this made me laugh hard. Thank you. I needed that 🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> See this made me laugh hard. Thank you. I needed that 🤣🤣


I'm not even the one who dubbed him with that. My daughter has those honors.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> There was a jug of antifreeze by the toilet because it froze one night and busted the toilet bowl. Pa and Granny poured antifreeze in the toilet on freezing nights.


I was showing a young man from south TX the basics of staying in a camper up north (NE in this case). Always keep a bottle of antifreeze/RV antifreeze/ windshield de-icer in the camper. You can leave the water running and heat trace the hose but that doesn't stop the drain hose from freezing.
    I learned that when the drain froze, it filled up the storage tank, then the bath tub and ran down the camper to the door and froze the door shut. I now heat trace my drain hose as well.

  No sperm donor involved.


----------



## CLSranch

I am listening to Ned LeDoux for any of you that know of Chris LeDoux it's his son. He is amazing. Now that my wife taught me spotify.
  Anyway I thought it related to my last talk with my boss. I may quit if the other company will have me and I get the job. I'm NOT quiting yet. But we were talking about some of the others and later all I could think of is Micheal Martin Murphy's Cowboy logic. If there's a job do it, put your back into it. That's Cowboy Logic. Maybe that is why I have a little more work ethic than some.
 Then country and western today playboy wouldn't allow that in their magazine 30 years ago. huh just sayin,  ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Baymule

Ned LeDoux? I didn't know. Maybe I can get my 14 year old granddaughter to teach me!


----------



## Baymule

I just made a half batch of Momma Wall's Eggnog. Used very little of the "NOG" LOL I just don't like the taste of bourbon. Foamy, delicious!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Ned LeDoux? I didn't know. Maybe I can get my 14 year old granddaughter to teach me!


Dana- do you have Spotify? Which step do we need to start with? 😂


----------



## CLSranch

It's free on the lap top and I think also on her smart phone


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Dana- do you have Spotify? Which step do we need to start with? 😂


Step #0
Step #1
Step #1 1/2
Step #1 3/4
Step #1 7/8

What's a spotify?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Step #0
> Step #1
> Step #1 1/2
> Step #1 3/4
> Step #1 7/8
> 
> What's a spotify?


Oh god. 🤦‍♀️



It’s an app on your iPhone. You use it to listen to free music and podcasts. It’s a miracle.


----------



## Alaskan

My kids told me that young people listen to Spotify.  Old people listen to pandora (and no,not the box or the jewelry...  radio kinda)


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> My kids told me that young people listen to Spotify.  Old people listen to pandora (and no,not the box or the jewelry...  radio kinda)


Mhhh yes this is true. Pandora is frustrating for me though. I’m too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> My kids told me that young people listen to Spotify.  Old people listen to pandora (and no,not the box or the jewelry...  radio kinda)


Was talking with a friend yesterday about this. Mostly how to get news is why I listen to AM radio a lot anymore and I'm still young. Some younger people haven't even heard of it. I guess I skipped Pandora


----------



## Baymule

I'll get my 14 year old granddaughter to show me the ropes. 

It is foggy, cold and I'm on my second cup of coffee. Sun is shining, it'll burn off the fog. Neighbor Robert is supposed to come over this morning for us to clean out the sheep barn so he can put it on his garden. I think he's a little over optimistic, like we're going to get this done in one day. Haha, We will see about that.


----------



## Baymule

AM radio used to be all we had. Some stations signed off when it got dark. On trips, driving between towns, all you got was a lot of static. My Mom told me that their first radio was a huge cabinet, like a piece of furniture. They gathered around it to listen to the radio. From newsprint to a radio was beyond comprehension.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Pandora is frustrating for me though. I’m too dumb to figure it out.


If a young person like you can't figure it out there isn't much hope for us old people!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> If a young person like you can't figure it out there isn't much hope for us old people!


I would agree 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mini Horses

Up early, chores, overcast...rains later today.   Then off to dentist for remove temp crown, install perm.  Glad that's over for a while.....2 more in Spring when dental ins money back up to cover.  🙃. Yep, getting full use!

So I'm pretty done for the day!   Rains not what I want to be working in.  🤷. Maybe I'll cook something...🤔.  you can always eat in the rain -- unless you're a goat!   🤣


----------



## Baymule

We got about a fourth of the barn dug out. It hasn’t been cleaned out in a year. I do deep litter, but am usually a whole lot better about cleaning out the barn. Oh well. 

We piled up the trailer, then dug it out in Robert’s garden. Finished at 1:00. My knees were screaming at me, so we stopped. Tomorrow we’ll be back at it and I’ll pop a couple of Advil. 

Empty glass of eggnog, I hear the rest of it calling my name…..


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> If a young person like you can't figure it out there isn't much hope for us old people!


I actually use Pandora


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> I actually use Pandora


So does my dad. It’s ok. 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I actually use Pandora


Yeah but you have 4 youngish kids to help!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yeah but you have 4 youngish kids to help!


Right now all five are home!  

They all use Spotify...  but my car came with a pandora button.


----------



## farmerjan

I'm clueless on both Pandora and Spotify..... I mostly listen to AM talk radio in the vehicle when I can.  I am betwixt and between good coverage for the couple of AM stations so revert back to our couple of FM country stations here.  I have figured out how to get some of the talk stuff on the computer and listen....


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> I mostly listen to AM talk radio in the vehicle when I can.


Funny I was just talking to you about AM radio while that was posted. Anymore I do like it so. It is such a relief sometimes.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> clueless on both Pandora and Spotify.


Me too!  😁🤣🤷. Doesn't matter, I'm good.  Pretty quiet in my truck.  I like it.

Yesterday was overcast all day....misty.   Actual rain last night, not sure how much.  Doesn't matter, it's all wet 😉.  Seems weekend brings more. Maybe!? Happy New Year.  

Looks dreary for today...so oven pan food for later, enough for a couple days.  Guess I'll clean the house.  A rainy day job thing!🤣😟🙄🤔. Right now, another cuppa!


----------



## rachels.haven

my grandpa taught me how to use Pandora when I stayed with him for a bit while I was going to college. I'm sure if I went back he'd teach me Spotify too. He's near 90 if not already there but technology and teaching others is his thing. I'm glad he's still around because I'm 31 and it sure isn't mine. We need our "senior" engineers.


----------



## Mini Horses

31??????? Your just a babe!   🤣


----------



## Blue Sky

I still use YouTube. And getting ready for loud fireworks- doggos in my closet, thunderstorms and high wind and a temperature drop of about 50 degrees. Sheep are snug in barn, chickens good but roosters ignoring weather advice. Big chill may dawdle a few hours but I’m ready. Bet my power goes out. Still happy new year all. Be safe and see you on the 22 side 👍🙏


----------



## Alaskan

Another foot for us... tossed down on a sheet of ice 

Normal for us though... to have everything on the roads turn into ice for Christmas.

It was too cold for the new snow to weld to the ice... I had to do the ice shuffle to and from church today... I wore my great spiked shoes... BUT they are a tad too short for a foot of new snow ... ah well... my feet stayed warm anyway.

in the below pick, you can see kid #3 has made his first pass down. 





The church


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@Alaskan That’s the most beautiful church I’ve ever seen


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> @Alaskan That’s the most beautiful church I’ve ever seen


Thanks!


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> @Alaskan That’s the most beautiful church I’ve ever seen


He needs to show you pictures of the inside!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> He needs to show you pictures of the inside!


Yeah he does!


----------



## Alaskan

So I went through files... trying to get some good ones...

Here is one of the interior with it dressed up for Christmas 




Here is one so you can see the icon over the altar... also,  on the left, that is kid #4 doing a reading 




I am aware that this is not an interior shot..  but thought I should put in a photo that shows green..  we do have a season of green...  feels like 3 days a year at the moment...  




Eldest




At easter/pascha.... which is why the floor is covered with flowers... eldest on left with candle


----------



## Blue Sky

How beautiful. It reminds me of a Catholic Church in the rural Midwest called the Cathedral  of the Plains. But also a Greek Orthodox Church in a Denver neighborhood. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Danger Noodle

that church is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Danger Noodle said:


> that church is GORGEOUS!!


It really is!!


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> It really is!!


i've really never seen a church so luxury..


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Danger Noodle said:


> i've really never seen a church so luxury..


I want my kids baptized there!


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I want my kids baptized there!


I know!!

i actually don't believe in christ.. i wish i would, but i just don't..


----------



## Danger Noodle

Danger Noodle said:


> I know!!
> 
> i actually don't believe in christ.. i wish i would, but i just don't..


i guess i stopped believing when i was 8.. my parents told me Santa and leprechauns and the tooth fairy and everything else wasn't real, and then they proved it, and i guess i just thought since nothing else was real, Christ was no different.. i want to believe, but i just don't, and i'm not going to tell myself i believe in something when i don't believe in something..


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all  -- Happy New Year!   🎉🎉🎊.  That's all the festivities here.  😁🤣


----------



## Baymule

Good morning and Happy New Year. It's 71F degrees this morning, gonna rain like crazy starting around 11 this morning, drop to the low 30's and losw in the 20's all week. It will get in the 40's and 60's for the high, but east Texas winter is here. Hopefully not for long. LOL LOL


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning and Happy New year to all. I guess 2 weeks into winter it's time to get cold. 50's this morning 10-12 tomorrow morning. Then I get to go 400 miles north in a couple of days for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Mini Horses said:


> Good morning all  -- Happy New Year!   🎉🎉🎊.  That's all the festivities here.  😁🤣


Happy new year!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> 31??????? Your just a babe!   🤣


Yeah but @Poka_Doodle, @Palomino and @Cecilia's-herd make her look old 
Then there are many of the rest of us that make her look young


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> How beautiful. It reminds me of a Catholic Church in the rural Midwest called the Cathedral  of the Plains. But also a Greek Orthodox Church in a Denver neighborhood. Thank you for sharing.


It is Antiochian Orthodox...  so the same as Greek Orthodox but some different music.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year. It's 71F degrees this morning, gonna rain like crazy starting around 11 this morning, drop to the low 30's and losw in the 20's all week. It will get in the 40's and 60's for the high, but east Texas winter is here. Hopefully not for long. LOL LOL





71!!!!   
30s and 20s... meh.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Alaskan said:


> 71!!!!
> 30s and 20s... meh.


i'm too lazy to look at the temperature


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

It’s absolutely disgusting outside today. I’m freezing. Frozen. It’s been snowing for HOURS. It’s currently a balmy 5* out.

If I do get to take the kids home they are going to need ALL the winter gear. I wasn’t expecting winter babies so I’m not super prepared. I need all your best winter baby gear suggestions!


----------



## Margali

Cecilia's-herd said:


> It’s absolutely disgusting outside today. I’m freezing. Frozen. It’s been snowing for HOURS. It’s currently a balmy 5* out.
> 
> If I do get to take the kids home they are going to need ALL the winter gear. I wasn’t expecting winter babies so I’m not super prepared. I need all your best winter baby gear suggestions!


Layers are your friend. For infant a snow suit is very convient. Put mittens on a string run through sleeves. Zipp kid into it quick with thin layers underneath for overheated houses. This is eldest in his. He snapped the string on his mittens and they went in koi pond.


----------



## Margali

We are having a smashing start to the new year. Dominic just got 8 stitches in his chin, sigh.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> Layers are your friend. For infant a snow suit is very convient. Put mittens on a string run through sleeves. Zipp kid into it quick with thin layers underneath for overheated houses. This is eldest in his. He snapped the string on his mittens and they went in koi pond.
> View attachment 88781


Do you think i could fit a premature newborn, in a snowsuit, inside a car seat? 😅the mittens are super helpful.


----------



## Margali

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Do you think i could fit a premature newborn, in a snowsuit, inside a car seat? 😅the mittens are super helpful.


Most carseats manufacturers advise AGAINST wearing overcoats in carseat. The fluff causes slack in belts which isn't great.

For straight car to door, we just wrapped in a blanket. For longer outdoors exposure, you can unbuckle, stick one side arm/leg in, scoop back under baby, shove other arm/leg in, and zip. You get fairly quick at doing so.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> Most carseats manufacturers advise AGAINST wearing overcoats in carseat. The fluff causes slack in belts which isn't great.


That’s what I’ve heard. Perhaps I just avoid the outdoors at all costs.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> That’s what I’ve heard. Perhaps I just avoid the outdoors at all costs.


sounds about right


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Do you think i could fit a premature newborn, in a snowsuit, inside a car seat? 😅the mittens are super helpful.


For  a premie or newborn I would put them in 2 layers of regular clothes ..  a super warm hat..  strap them into the car seat, then tightly tuck in a warm blanket so only their face is out...

When they are so tiny they will not move much...  so no risk of the blanket getting in their face...  also.. it isn't for long, and you will be watching the entire time anyway.

Anyway...  get blanket covered car carrier to exterior door of building,  take one end of the blanket and tent it over the handle of the carrier so the wind doesn't hit them..  carry them outside into cold but directly into already warmed up car.

Lock in babies, get in car, all doors closed..  then reposition the blanket so faces are fully exposed..  maybe remove blanket if car is warm enough or if they are squirmy then the blanket needs to be removed.

When everyone is set, then drive.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Anyway... get blanket covered car carrier to exterior door of building, take one end of the blanket and tent it over the handle of the carrier so the wind doesn't hit them.. carry them outside into cold but directly into already warmed up car.


What kind of blankie do you suggest?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I want something like a tight woven fleece but I can’t find the right one.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Um it's 2022 they make covers for car seats to keep babies warm. No blankets no snow suits just regular clothes. And just in case no one noticed but cars have heaters now.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Simpleterrier said:


> Um it's 2022 they make covers for car seats to keep babies warm. No blankets no snow suits just regular clothes. And just in case no one noticed but cars have heaters now.


I just googled winter car seat cover- THERE ARE SO MANY OPTIONS 😱😱

Why did my mother never tell me this!? 

And of course cars have heaters, but they aren’t always in a car when they are in a car seat 😉


----------



## Mini Horses

None of those carseat covers when mine were little....and no car seats!! That's right.   🤣😲But did have heaters in the car.   😉.    Must have been ok, my two lived throught it all, one at a time.....one was a Dec babe.  You'll figure it out!


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> What kind of blankie do you suggest?


Whatever blanket you have... that you don't have to buy.


----------



## Margali

We just used one of the small blankets we got as a baby gift. Or hubby just stuck baby in his coat. We had convertible carseats that work from infant to ready for booster and stay mounted in car. My knee issues wouldn't let me carry infant seat. We used soft baby carrier like Lilebaby or pack frame style like picture I shared.


----------



## Alaskan

Margali said:


> My knee issues wouldn't let me carry infant seat


Yeah... carrying the car seats is tough...  I think the ones with the twisted handles are better, but not by much.

And most of our babies cried in those things anyway.  So... we just carried them.. in our arms or a sling. 

They weren't happy in the backpack until about toddler size.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> None of those carseat covers when mine were little....and no car seats!!


W-what? 😳


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> And most of our babies cried in those things anyway. So... we just carried them.. in our arms or a sling.


I found something sling-like that i really love. 








						The Weego TWIN Baby Carrier ➜ Buy Online or Call 1 (718) 690 9301
					

✅ Usable from Day of Birth ✅ Ergonomic & Hip Healthy ✅ Grows with the Baby ✅ Machine-Washable ✅ No Harmful or Allergenic Materials ➜ FREE Shipping




					weego.com


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I found something sling-like that i really love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Weego TWIN Baby Carrier ➜ Buy Online or Call 1 (718) 690 9301
> 
> 
> ✅ Usable from Day of Birth ✅ Ergonomic & Hip Healthy ✅ Grows with the Baby ✅ Machine-Washable ✅ No Harmful or Allergenic Materials ➜ FREE Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weego.com


Looks good.


----------



## Margali

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I found something sling-like that i really love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Weego TWIN Baby Carrier ➜ Buy Online or Call 1 (718) 690 9301
> 
> 
> ✅ Usable from Day of Birth ✅ Ergonomic & Hip Healthy ✅ Grows with the Baby ✅ Machine-Washable ✅ No Harmful or Allergenic Materials ➜ FREE Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weego.com


It looks like it has decent insert so hips are positioned correctly. Only worry I would have is head position as really young babies. I can't tell how good the head support it. If their chin tucks tight to chest it will constrict airway and can cause suffication. The check is you can easily reach and kiss bridge/tip of nose while wearing baby. Nose up means airway isn't pinched.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Margali said:


> It looks like it has decent insert so hips are positioned correctly. Only worry I would have is head position as really young babies. I can't tell how good the head support it. If their chin tucks tight to chest it will constrict airway and can cause suffication. The check is you can easily reach and kiss bridge/tip of nose while wearing baby. Nose up means airway isn't pinched.


That could be an issue…


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I just googled winter car seat cover- THERE ARE SO MANY OPTIONS 😱😱
> 
> Why did my mother never tell me this!?
> 
> And of course cars have heaters, but they aren’t always in a car when they are in a car seat 😉


Heated seats, even


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain today....warm.   Nice hot coffee right now.  Listening to the soft dripping out there.

@farmerjan I hope you're getting the rain you need.   Here, not a need.  😔

@Baymule are your temps as low as predicted?   We get cold overnight,  28-32ish. This rain might come down as flurries with colder upper temps.  Won't stick, warm ground.

My goat divas are waiting for me to deliver hay to them.  😁. I'll get there before long.  They don't want to get wet -- me either.  🤣. Gonna be a long day!!  Do a puzzle day?🤔


----------



## Margali

Must coffee and feed animals. It's 18F outside right now. Crazy considering it was 74F a couple days ago.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Danger Noodle said:


> Heated seats, even


Yes well, I don’t have the heated seat luxury 🤣


----------



## Baymule

21 here. yesterday it was close to 80. I have flannel lined jeans for weather like this. @Margali you need some, they came from LLBean. You only need 2 pair, one to wear, one to wash. Thermal shirt, long sleeved denim shirt, sweat hoodie. Then I go over those with Carhart overalls and a Carhart jacket. Thick wool socks and I'm toasty warm. 

You Nawthurners can call me a wuss, but I don't care. I step out in style, I tell you!


----------



## CLSranch

Margali said:


> Must coffee and feed animals. It's 18F outside right now. Crazy considering it was 74F a couple days ago.


About the same here a bit north of you. Got down to 12. When normal people were wearing t-shirts fri.

 I put the incubator top in the brooder box tilted up on the waterer. So yay   all 10 chicks made it through the freeze at 5-6 days old. It did read 60 last night and this morning. It of course also has a heat lamp. I also added a sheet of insulation to 1 side and the front yesterday to help hold the heat in.


Baymule said:


> You Nawthurners can call me a wuss, but I don't care. I step out in style, I tell you!


 
 I usually tell them Nawthurners come to me when it's 118 and 87% humidity and lets go to the hay field.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

What is it like living in a state with basically no winter? Y’all are damn lucky.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yes well, I don’t have the heated seat luxury 🤣


i don't either ;-;


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> What is it like living in a state with basically no winter? Y’all are damn lucky.


not all of us. i don't get snow at all, and not much ice. but it gets super cold.


----------



## CLSranch

Cecilia's-herd said:


> What is it like living in a state with basically no winter? Y’all are damn lucky.


I've noticed here it can get colder than Kansas City in the winter although for a much shorter period of time and hotter than Dallas later. Single and negative temps are pretty common here. It just goes from 75 and sunny to rain, then snow that melts to ice covered everything with negative temps.
  I'm currently working 400 mls north of the house (in NE, IA not so much) and it's nicer to stay cold with no Dew point than to drop 40 to 80 degrees sometimes every or every other week.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Danger Noodle said:


> not all of us. i don't get snow at all, and not much ice. but it gets super cold.


What state are you in?


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> They weren't happy in the backpack until about toddler size.


Can you blame them? Who wants to have their face shoved into a never changing scene .... your back?? Toddler can see over your shoulder.



Danger Noodle said:


> Heated seats, even


Won't help a kid in a car seat! My car has heated seats and steering wheel. I rarely use either since if it is cold enough to use them I'm wearing clothing for that weather anyway. Plus, now that we have the Level 2 EV charging station, I preheat the car while it is plugged in. I do the same with DW's Leaf. Of course that works only because she leaves between 6 and 7 AM and I try to make sure I don't have to be anywhere before 10  She takes the cord out of her car and sticks it in mine.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> What state are you in?


California.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Danger Noodle said:


> California.


I heard round the mountains it gets real cold.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I heard round the mountains it gets real cold.


OH yeah! cold is one word for it. but i have never even had snow or much ice at all at my place.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Danger Noodle said:


> OH yeah! cold is one word for it. but i have never even had snow or much ice at all at my place.


Cali is a BIG state LOL.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Cali is a BIG state LOL.


OH yeah! it's got awesome pizza, too.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! Only 23F this morning. Yesterday morning there were snow flurries but it warmed up. Going up to 48 today.


----------



## Mini Horses

We had a 20 degree drop in last 5 hrs!   Really bad winds at a constant 25-30 with more in gusts....been raining since 11pm.  Really wet out there.   Saying it will be 30 noonish and slushy white stuff coming,, too!  🙁😲.   I guess we will have winter.   I was really liking the not normal that was going on until now.  😔. Areas north and west are getting snow.   I am lucky enough to be where the front with loads of rain is coming up from south, the cold front is coming from west and they're meeting here in a few more hours.  How lucky am I?  🙄🙁

No way they'll get hay for a while....no one will starve but can't hold on to it right now.    I'll just have coffee and wait.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

It's about 34 here winds kicking storm started with rain then snow about 6:30 it's changed back and forth rain snow sleet right now I think it's freezing rain. I went out to check the rabbits. Knowing my carport over the hutches can't handle any weight. Doesn't matter now I pushed on one spot and it split halfway down the ridge. Guess I'll find out how good my hutch roofs are. Really not liking the wind with the ice. What a day.
Gonna be in the teens tonight.
64 yesterday.


----------



## farmerjan

Mid and upper 60's all last week, 50's and rain/clouds on Sunday.... down to 28 this morning as the snow is blowing everywhere.... Icy pellet type snow earlier, now more just snow and winds are less.  Going to blow out by early afternoon, but temps are going to drop later.  
@Grizzlyhackle  hope the rabbits do okay.


----------



## Mini Horses

Weather patterns are just so very unruly!   😲


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Mini Horses said:


> Weather patterns are just so very unruly!   😲


You know they're saying another is coming Thursday into Friday.
30 miles north there's 7" on the ground I've got 2" mixed. Forecast keeps changing.
The carport split rest of the way.
They're covered best I can, extra straw and hay and right now at least unfroze water.
Eat my soup, taking a nap.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Cali is a BIG state LOL.


Yep!
It was below 40°F at my sister's in Huntington Beach (south of Los Angeles) yesterday. WAY beyond normal.

DW texted me that DD1 texted her that the power is out at BF's place in VA (Lake Anna region). There is only baseboard electric heat, no other source. Not good. Hopefully it is an easy fix like a blown transformer or something.


----------



## Bruce

DW suggested I pick up some Covid home tests at the store   I should ask about a package of hen's teeth while I'm there.


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe they ship together...🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> DW suggested I pick up some Covid home tests at the store   I should ask about a package of hen's teeth while I'm there.


But WHY?  Are any of you feeling sick?


----------



## Bruce

Not yet but if DD2 brings something home from the mountain DW would like to be able to test her. Someone she was with did test positive and DD2 couldn't get a test appointment for a week or more. By then it wouldn't matter. And of course DW could maybe get it from someone at the P.O.. I'm the least likely since I rarely go anywhere other than the grocery store once or twice a week.

All that said, we are all Pfizer boosted. But with DW's RA and 20 years on immune suppressing drugs, she's a "good" candidate for a bad outcome.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Not yet but if DD2 brings something home from the mountain DW would like to be able to test her. Someone she was with did test positive and DD2 couldn't get a test appointment for a week or more. By then it wouldn't matter. And of course DW could maybe get it from someone at the P.O.. I'm the least likely since I rarely go anywhere other than the grocery store once or twice a week.
> 
> All that said, we are all Pfizer boosted. But with DW's RA and 20 years on immune suppressing drugs, she's a "good" candidate for a bad outcome.


 about the RA etc.


But nice that you are all well at the moment.


----------



## Mini Horses

Also, some work places and schools require a neg test to return....one of the local sponsored sites offered only testing today.  Hundreds were lined up!!  It was on the news.  Usually vaccines and testing there, today no jabs.  But they will offer those tue thru sat.   Some places required neg test if people had traveled, etc.,to return to work.  Yeah rain, snow and lines!  

Closer to ocean, just flurries.  But, 60-75 mph winds blew tidal water into so many waterways spilled over, then onto roads.  That was bad.   I'm not there!!   Got about an inch of wet snow out here, you could still see grass....had almost 2" of rain during 12 hr before.   Temps are 31 with feel like of 27 right now.   They say dropping more overnight.   With all the rain, not much they could put on roads.  They'll salt and brine main roads, bridges, overpasses tonight, where they can. Black ice will be an issue for early drivers!  I don't plan to be out there😁. There's 6-7" of snow about an HR west of me.  Lotta wrecks.

I'm hearing 10-12" or more near @farmerjan area in general.

Yrs back, when I was involved with our auto repair business, we'd all just talk about how busy we were gonna be from weather like this!  Crash, Bang!  $$$


----------



## Bruce

Apparently about a foot at DD1's BF's near Lake Anna. Power may still be out, haven't heard.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine!!  Need sunglasses.  It's glorious after several days of rain and gloom.   34 on porch so not as cold as feared....winds had died down. Barely a breeze and the little snow I got is melting fast.  👍😁.   My kinda storm, if I must have any.   They're hinting at more white Thu or Fri -- not as fierce with accompaniments.  My mirror talk -- Winter is here, face it!

Animals are out walking in fields today. Everyone hid in barns with the winds yesterday.  Even the chickens!!      It was fierce.

I hope EVERYONE is having a sunshine day!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy all, I am back. Colorado is finally white, but it does seem it came too late. It was such a helpless feeling being 1100 miles away and watching what was happening. 
Good to see everyone else is getting some of that much needed precipitation.


----------



## Baymule

I left at 7:30 this morning, went and got feed. Got dog food at TSC, ram errands, filled up truck. It’s sunny and cold but not terribly cold. Going to work outside this afternoon, eating a bowl of chili for brunch.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

@Mini Horses  I got a text showing a weather map, up my way is all blue,  ESVA all green. Forecast will change 20 times before it gets here Friday.
Gotta thaw out my greenhouse panels are bowing from the ice. Ended up with 4" here, roads a mess but it's sunny and melting.


----------



## Mini Horses

Could have been worse!   I'm good with green....😁😁🤣


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Carport over the rabbits, knocked some snow off this morning. DW hollering at me it'll melt. 3:30 it ain't melted. 
Yay rain, no shoveling.


----------



## Alaskan

Grizzlyhackle said:


> @Mini Horses  I got a text showing a weather map, up my way is all blue,  ESVA all green. Forecast will change 20 times before it gets here Friday.
> Gotta thaw out my greenhouse panels are bowing from the ice. Ended up with 4" here, roads a mess but it's sunny and melting.




Worried about your greenhouse, hope it makes it


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Alaskan said:


> Worried about your greenhouse, hope it makes it


Thanks, it's good. 2 panels cracked but held


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! It's 41 degrees this morning! But will be back down to 28F tomorrow night. Then no more freezing temperatures until Monday night. Sunny today and tomorrow, cloudy Friday. I'll leave for Groveton tomorrow morning, my friend Steve and I are going to jack up and block the two 40' shipping containers. I hope we get them both done and all that lumber moved out of the house so I can finish painting the living area. Supposed to rain all weekend, so being inside and painting will work for me!


----------



## Mini Horses

Have a safe trip, Bay.   We're having the overcast, scattereds next several days here, too.  Thur night/ Fri morn, change to snow slush and then blow out. More of what we just went through...a little milder.  🤷. You just deal with it.  But we don't have to like it!!

There was a huge traffic event on a main road not far from me.   Several hundred were stranded on interstate.  Bad roads!!!   Rains, freeze, fast/hard snow.  Started with tractor trailers going sideways and blocking travel.  Then, became a parking lot of snowed ins.  We're talking 24 hrs of can't solve.    NOW the powers that be are trying to "blame" more that the perfect storm of weather!    What a crock!   It just happened, sadly.  At least no one injured.  Pack blankets, snacks and water.

Better news with their unfortunate frustrations than the rampant shootings of late!🙃

Yay!  I get to work a couple projects in stores today.   What a change.


----------



## Bruce

Grizzlyhackle said:


> knocked some snow off this morning. DW hollering at me it'll melt.


Better to knock it off from underneath before it causes damage.  Too late now of course.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Bruce said:


> Better to knock it off from underneath before it causes damage.  Too late now of course.


I tried, I used a wide shop broom and soon as I pushed the south end gave. I should have changed it out before winter. It's what I get for being to cheap to spend 30$.


----------



## Mini Horses

Grizzlyhackle said:


> It's what I get for being to cheap to spend 30$.


We've prob all BTDT.  🤔.  Ooops.   Glad it wasn't worse...and rabbits safe.

Today it's mixed sun/overcast and temps ok....rains tomorrow.  Prob no white here. 😁

Working half day, doing errands....then home for about a week.  Slack schedule!  🤣


----------



## Bruce

Well you'll have a nice new one next winter


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Had lovely weather here this morning, it was a whole degree out for a couple hours.


----------



## Baymule

Wide awake at 3AM. Tried to go back to sleep, finally gave up. Have had a breakfast of coffee and a package of M&M’s. 

Got one shipping container blocked up yesterday. It’s a wonder we didn’t kill or maime ourselves. That thing was a beast. We’ll get the other one done today.


----------



## Bruce

OK, but don't kill or maim yourselves today either!!! Maybe not even pull any muscles.


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> OK, but don't kill or maim yourselves today either!!! Maybe not even pull any muscles.


Indeed. Freight will wait.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Both shipping containers are blocked up and look good. Son was pleased. I unloaded back of truck, T-posts,wood posts, and put rolls of wire in back of a container. Walked over 4 miles yesterday, all of it around that container! Going to work at cleaning house today. 
Did not hurt ourselves and I’m barely even sore this morning. I was a whupped puppy yesterday evening, but I’m ready to go this morning!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I was a whupped puppy yesterday evening, but I’m ready to go this morning!


You go girl!!


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Both shipping containers are blocked up and look good. Son was pleased. I unloaded back of truck, T-posts,wood posts, and put rolls of wire in back of a container. Walked over 4 miles yesterday, all of it around that container! Going to work at cleaning house today.
> Did not hurt ourselves and I’m barely even sore this morning. I was a whupped puppy yesterday evening, but I’m ready to go this morning!



Congratulations on the job done!


----------



## Baymule

We unloaded my flatbed trailer yesterday, stored lumber in a container and stacked tin under a container. Leaned 16’ gate and 9 cow panels against a container. It rained on us before we got finished. It continued to rain, so we went to visit son’s 3rd cousin who is selling 70 acres. He wants $7000 per acre, too much for me! Then back to house. Son built a fire and did clean up. We got more stuff out of the house. Took pile of OSB to container. Only pile left in the house now is sheetrock. Deal with it later. Found the 2 closet doors son thought we’re gone, might get to paint them today. There is unpainted trim in living area that I’ll get at least one coat of paint on this morning. Going home today.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Thermal shirt, long sleeved denim shirt, sweat hoodie. Then I go over those with Carhart overalls and a Carhart jacket. Thick wool socks and I'm toasty warm.


I would get a hot flash just trying to put all that on!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Leaned 26’ gate


26'??? How does one even support such a thing let alone set it in place?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> 26'??? How does one even support such a thing let alone set it in place?


Cell phone typo!


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> I would get a hot flash just trying to put all that on!


I am so far beyond hot flashes! LOL


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Up and At-Um
Happy Monday


----------



## Baymule

I'm trying to gather up enough gumption to go outside and do something. So far, sweat pants, shirt and fuzzy house shoes are too comfortable to trade for blue jeans, shirt, tennis shoes and jacket.


----------



## Mini Horses

Late to bed and too early to rise.  Something on my mind that agitated me awake.  Got up at 4.   At least I remembered, so altzhimers isn't here!  😁.  Guess that's good.  Then proceeded to find what I had put into wrong place.  Great.  

We had a little rain overnight, less than predicted.  Frickin cold this morning...dropped 8 degrees in an hour.   Finally settled in for a while, with sun coming up.   They say windy and colder tonight.   I'm a cold wuss!   Plus barely 30 tomorrow 😳 if we're lucky.  Nothing compared to up north but hard here.

May go get my new glasses today.  There's a big Verizon store close, so I can check out the dreaded phone change.  🤨😔.  Yep, being forced as mine is so old it won't be supported soon....per their text.   But offering a free to exchange...??  Can't believe but...sure it isn't the big fancy kind.   But I need to look and set my mind to it, while I have all this time on my hands.  Plus I can go to a feed store out that way as well.🤷

Everyone enjoy your day!!!  Make it a happy one. 😁🤗


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Baymule said:


> I'm trying to gather up enough gumption to go outside and do something. So far, sweat pants, shirt and fuzzy house shoes are too comfortable to trade for blue jeans, shirt, tennis shoes and jacket.


I see ya!


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Mini Horses said:


> Late to bed and too early to rise.  Something on my mind that agitated me awake.  Got up at 4.   At least I remembered, so altzhimers isn't here!  😁.  Guess that's good.  Then proceeded to find what I had put into wrong place.  Great.
> 
> We had a little rain overnight, less than predicted.  Frickin cold this morning...dropped 8 degrees in an hour.   Finally settled in for a while, with sun coming up.   They say windy and colder tonight.   I'm a cold wuss!   Plus barely 30 tomorrow 😳 if we're lucky.  Nothing compared to up north but hard here.
> 
> May go get my new glasses today.  There's a big Verizon store close, so I can check out the dreaded phone change.  🤨😔.  Yep, being forced as mine is so old it won't be supported soon....per their text.   But offering a free to exchange...??  Can't believe but...sure it isn't the big fancy kind.   But I need to look and set my mind to it, while I have all this time on my hands.  Plus I can go to a feed store out that way as well.🤷
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day!!!  Make it a happy one. 😁🤗


We did that last?? Sept. We loved our flip phones 😢


----------



## Baymule

I have Ringo and the young ewes on the pipeline. The older ewes and lambs are in the horse pasture. For a treat, Sheba and Sentry have the day off and are hanging out in the house with me.


----------



## Grandmas Barn




----------



## Baymule

Working on my 3rd cup of coffee. Going to work outside today.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Baymule said:


> Working on my 3rd cup of coffee. Going to work outside today.



its only 4:30am
I can sit a while longer


----------



## Baymule

6:55 here, still dark, but I see the sun peeping through the pine trees.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sun up here but, not so early.  😁.  Really cold out there!!!!   I'll be doing chores, then the glasses and phone shopping that I didn't do yesterday.    But, I did e-file taxes yesterday.   Got to assembling papers and decided to just get over with it.   Then it was too late to go on a 2 hr round trip drive, plus time there.   Too cold to work outside today, so it's fine.  We're at 25, plus wind chills...😱.  WAY colder than we usually have.

Coffee is hot and good, as it was chilly inside at wake up.  Dreading chores!! 🤣. Five layers and cuss.  These are the days we consider life without animals....I'm certain there will be water tubs iced over big time!   GRRRR. 😳😟.  Carry a hammer along.  Hot water to some...?   Can hardly wait!  🙄

We're having some type of front -- or 2 -- this weekend.  They can't decide snow or rain.  All the models are switching around each day.  Oh well!   It will be something...😁🤷

Better get on out there.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Mini Horses said:


> Sun up here but, not so early.  😁.  Really cold out there!!!!   I'll be doing chores, then the glasses and phone shopping that I didn't do yesterday.    But, I did e-file taxes yesterday.   Got to assembling papers and decided to just get over with it.   Then it was too late to go on a 2 hr round trip drive, plus time there.   Too cold to work outside today, so it's fine.  We're at 25, plus wind chills...😱.  WAY colder than we usually have.
> 
> Coffee is hot and good, as it was chilly inside at wake up.  Dreading chores!! 🤣. Five layers and cuss.  These are the days we consider life without animals....I'm certain there will be water tubs iced over big time!   GRRRR. 😳😟.  Carry a hammer along.  Hot water to some...?   Can hardly wait!  🙄
> 
> We're having some type of front -- or 2 -- this weekend.  They can't decide snow or rain.  All the models are switching around each day.  Oh well!   It will be something...😁🤷
> 
> Better get on out there.




Good morning,
yes,, weighing everything,, life without animals????? no, yes, no????
but in these time we live, planning wisely, long term, can old old lady grandma do all of this in 10years?? 
DH is 72, works like a 40yr old but its tough,


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, figured I would pop on here for a second. Having my first day off at home in a really long time. Probably going to go ride my horse in an hour, maybe go on a feed run, and maybe get some cookies made.


----------



## Mini Horses

Grandmas Barn said:


> yes,, weighing everything,, life without animals????? no, yes, no????
> but in these time we live, planning wisely, long term, can old old lady grandma do all of this in 10years??
> DH is 72, works like a 40yr old but its tough,



One day I'll be close....meaning fewer....within another 10 yrs.  😔🤣.   The nasty weather can be a challenge.   There is not as much strength in old muscles but, I loaded and unloaded feed (6-50#rs) and moved 8 bale's of hay...60-65#...truck to storage trailer.   Fed everyone 2X, checked waterers, and made trip to get my glasses, stopped at library and 2 local 2nd hand stores.  All in all, I'm still toughing it out!  There are challenges.   Oh, I still work a job, too.  🙄. Just dead slack work right now and for another week or two.

So, yeah, you probably can!  😁.  I'll be 76 soon...not ready for full time rocking chair.  Well, SOME days I am...🤣🤣👍.  You learn different ways to handle things, work smarter and slower.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Mini Horses said:


> One day I'll be close....meaning fewer....within another 10 yrs.  😔🤣.   The nasty weather can be a challenge.   There is not as much strength in old muscles but, I loaded and unloaded feed (6-50#rs) and moved 8 bale's of hay...60-65#...truck to storage trailer.   Fed everyone 2X, checked waterers, and made trip to get my glasses, stopped at library and 2 local 2nd hand stores.  All in all, I'm still toughing it out!  There are challenges.   Oh, I still work a job, too.  🙄. Just dead slack work right now and for another week or two.
> 
> So, yeah, you probably can!  😁.  I'll be 76 soon...not ready for full time rocking chair.  Well, SOME days I am...🤣🤣👍.  You learn different ways to handle things, work smarter and slower.




Yep, we do


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I did stretches. The back of my legs need stretching. I take shorter steps because of knee pain. So I sit on the bed and reach for my toes. I’m going to keep stretching until I can touch my nose to my knees. Then I did 20 sit ups. The sit ups strengthens my back muscles. 

Brownies are cooking! I started to fix a responsible breakfast of oatmeal, but decided on brownies instead. Almost ready! Going to work outside today, I need brownies!


----------



## Mini Horses

Brownies are good with coffee!  Good morning there....but, from experience, can say they don't work well for long term satisfaction on nutritional needs.  🤔.  So, have a good lunch.👍.  It's 25 here this morning...and house was only 56 at get up....I'm thinking coffee IV to warm up!!!   Anything in the oven would be nice to warm things up.  They say warming to upper 40s.  I can hardly wait!!!     I prefer heat. 😉

News still talking empty shelves at stores and the extreme price increases still happening.   Shoppers lamenting cost to eat, which I appreciate!  So I'll give a special thank you to my egg layers this morning, even with the increased feed costs!    I suppose those young roos won't understand THEIR thank you for future contributions to the dumplings.....🤔😂.  But I will!!    Once kidding starts, I'll possibly buy a feeder pig since extra milk will be available to help feeding.  It's an option for summer freezer fill.  🙄. On fence with that.

Yesterday I received some garden porn in the mail.  😂.  Don't need seed but, it's so tempting!!


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. I did stretches. The back of my legs need stretching. I take shorter steps because of knee pain. So I sit on the bed and reach for my toes. I’m going to keep stretching until I can touch my nose to my knees. Then I did 20 sit ups. The sit ups strengthens my back muscles.
> 
> Brownies are cooking! I started to fix a responsible breakfast of oatmeal, but decided on brownies instead. Almost ready! Going to work outside today, I need brownies!


Iam up, slept in 5:15am hahaha
coffees done


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Mini Horses said:


> Brownies are good with coffee!  Good morning there....but, from experience, can say they don't work well for long term satisfaction on nutritional needs.  🤔.  So, have a good lunch.👍.  It's 25 here this morning...and house was only 56 at get up....I'm thinking coffee IV to warm up!!!   Anything in the oven would be nice to warm things up.  They say warming to upper 40s.  I can hardly wait!!!     I prefer heat. 😉
> 
> News still talking empty shelves at stores and the extreme price increases still happening.   Shoppers lamenting cost to eat, which I appreciate!  So I'll give a special thank you to my egg layers this morning, even with the increased feed costs!    I suppose those young roos won't understand THEIR thank you for future contributions to the dumplings.....🤔😂.  But I will!!    Once kidding starts, I'll possibly buy a feeder pig since extra milk will be available to help feeding.  It's an option for summer freezer fill.  🙄. On fence with that.
> 
> Yesterday I received some garden porn in the mail.  😂.  Don't need seed but, it's so tempting!!


Is is still warm here 46 out,, 55 in the house. I let the wood stove die last evening.
I too looked at all the pic books that came in the mail, mine are in a box now. LY seed was all open pollinating seed saver seed, I will buy some more purple asparagus, I had just planted 25 new crowns last May. I read they dont transplant all that well. But, In time, I need to get the beds built first.


----------



## Grandmas Barn




----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good morning. So far it's been a long day. 4;30 start to the day. I hooked the cows up to the milk machine because I just don't have the patience today. I need about 4 more cups of coffee. 36* degrees and cloudy. I need to clean the bird houses today.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I have a Doctor's appointment this afternoon so I better start cleaning now! Ya'll have a good day. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Yep, being forced as mine is so old it won't be supported soon....per their text. But offering a free to exchange...?? Can't believe but...sure it isn't the big fancy kind.


Free probably means a refurbished lower end smartphone. But there is nothing wrong with that. They test a really small percentage of new phones but fully test a refurb.  Probably one somebody turned in when they got a fancier phone. I'm not even sure what a real fancy expensive phone has that a basic smartphone doesn't. Clearly I don't need whatever it is


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> 'm not even sure what a real fancy expensive phone has that a basic smartphone doesn't. Clearly I don't need whatever it is


Better camera and faster speeds. That's basically it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to Verizon...offering me a NEW flip with higher speeds...$9.99....or $50 off any phone.   Since it have until end of 22, no rush. 🤣.  Unfortunately, I looked a several new devices....a tablet and a hotspot device and phones.    I'm mulling over price options, device capabilities, etc.  The hotspot device is JUST that but can use at home or take anywhere, keeps current tablet operable and rid of Dish at home.  Faster, too.  Can use for anyone I want to allow use.   It's all a lot to consider and absorb.  For me anyway.   I can buy the data I want or need....there's that.  Cost I have to check but, so far this would all be with no contracts.  Just considerations.

Turned to be a decent day.  Upper 40s.   Now, just have to take the air compressor to the tractor, in the field....that part isn't even decent!😢🤣.  🤷Manure happens!!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Cost I have to check


Make sure you understand if there is an initial cheap "get them in the door" price for a period and then a much higher price after.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses you should raise a pig for the freezer. Home raised pork is the best!


----------



## Mini Horses

I have raised pigs before....it's why I hesitate.  😁. Meat was extraordinary, pastures were a mess every time they got in them!    Rooting is an issue for me and pigs root.  🤫.   But....I'm mildly considering torturing myself again.  Simply the economy thing.

Hotspot device had bad reviews by too many.   Trying to stay away from smartphone.  Limited internet on my street and I am not thrilled with Dish.  However may be best I can actually get.   Frustrating.  With phone change being forced I had though of combining net change at same time, combing both bill $ in better working idea.  🤷 Will look at more tomorrow while at a larger store an another area.  Their decision sucks to not support my old phone!


----------



## Alaskan

I have abe greatly enjoyed our hotspot, through AT&T.   But then, I don't pay for it...  it is a homeschool thing...

However, the internet is great,  super fast.  It is a netgear box.  I know some people here in Alaska have issues getting good coverage...  and so get a netgear device that can be connected to an exterior antenna.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'll check out ATT!!   Carrier not important, just workability!    Will find a store for them.

Next week I have a FULL week of job assignments.  Gonna be hard to adjust after 8 weeks of not much. 🤫🙄.  Bank account might smile, I might or not.   🙃.   Along with the flat tire on tractor yesterday, I have a hydraulic issue with backhoe....have to check but, not sure if a hose/connector OR one of the cylinder pumps (?). Hose would be a lot less $$....like 30 vice 300. 😲  That will be a couple week away fix.  What next???!


----------



## Baymule

I'm up, not at 'em. Exhausted, but can't stop. I fell asleep in my recliner last night, woke up at midnight and went to bed. woke up this morning at 7. Have had my coffee, contemplating getting dressed and getting the party started. Got more outside stuff to load on the truck. Don't have anything boxed up to go in the cab. Maybe I can cram a recliner in the back seat. Have to load SOMETHING in the bed of the truck, can't abide empty space. 

Son in law is on the way to get the piano. I have to dig it out from all the crap piled around it. He'll be here around 4. He will have help loading it, friends from when they lived here before. 

I'll leave early in the morning, come back Saturday evening.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Their decision sucks to not support my old phone!


No company is supporting 3G after this year. Verizon isn't pulling the plug until the end of the year. Others are doing it this month or next. I imagine there are only so many "technologies" they can support on a tower at a time and 4G is common, 5G coming if not already on the tower.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I'll check out ATT!!   Carrier not important, just workability!    Will find a store for them.
> 
> Next week I have a FULL week of job assignments.  Gonna be hard to adjust after 8 weeks of not much. 🤫🙄.  Bank account might smile, I might or not.   🙃.   Along with the flat tie on tractor yesterday, I have a hydraulic issue with backhoe....have to check but, not sure if a hose/connector OR one of the cylinder pumps (?). Hose would be a lot less $$....like 30 vice 300. 😲  That will be a couple week away fix.  What next???!


This is the one we have (well... ours is many years old... but it looks the same)






From https://www.att.com/buy/connected-d...e-mobile-hotspot-router-512gb-steel-gray.html

Through the homeschool deal it is 149.99 to buy, and then 46 a month for unlimited and super fast for as many devices as we want to connect.  All the kids,  and I, can be watching movies/ playing high graphic games with zero lag.

It is as good as an AT&T cell phone...  so...  if your cell phone doesn't get good reception at the house, then you need a hotspot that can be connected to an exterior antenna.  I can't remember if this one can be...


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I'll check out ATT!! Carrier not important, just workability! Will find a store for them.


Well actually carrier DOES matter! A given carrier may have sh1t service at your house and another might have a very strong signal. For example our TracFones use Verizon, we are lucky to get a single bar at the house but if we drive 2 miles to a parallel street on the other side of the "hills" behind our house, full strength signal. There is a tower 3/4 mile from our house on our road, might be AT&T.


----------



## Mini Horses

My service for phones is great!  The Dish is satellite and that receiver technology is sometimes lacking...they don't upgrade often.   I have a desk computer and tablet that I use in house and at work.  Don't had data on tablet so, unless free wifi, no net at stores I work.  The hot spot would allow me to have service and at home could divertart cost of Dish to the hotspot device.   It's not a huge issue but a consolidation.   I know a smartphones can supply internet, just not wanting that one, yet.

Up way to early but, woke up.   Only job today is fix tractor tire.   😳. That's enough!


----------



## Baymule

Set alarm for 5, woke up at 3, gave up and got up at 4.   On my second cup of coffee. I'll be outside at daylight, feed dogs, feed, water and hay the sheep. Then make like cow plop and hit the trail, going to Groveton. I'll unload, drag nasty carpet out of bedroom, paint 3rd coat of paint on trim in living room, paint window sills and hang drapes I bought.  Start cleaning my bedroom and getting it ready to paint, hang drywall in a few places and put down floor tile, but that's next week's chores.

Unload truck and trailer! Call propane place to come set tank, run line and put propane in tank for one day next week.


----------



## Margali

Working from home for next 2 weeks due to COVID cases spiking. So much fun...


----------



## Bruce

Spiking everywhere. Yesterday they reported nearly 2,000 here in VT for Wednesday. Don't see an update on the web page for the cases yesterday.  (ETA, found it, nearly 2,300). The highest was nearly 3,000 on the 7th.


----------



## Mini Horses

Around here it's day to day on schools being open or doing virtual.  🤔.  I don't stress over numbers, although they give them on morning news.   Personally, hanging around as usual...no matter the count.  Just a lot of issues with people sick, causing supply issues.   Hey, food, water, heat, income, and over 6 months of coffee on hand! I'm good 😁

Hope everyone else is having a good day, too!!   🤣🤗


----------



## Margali

It's cold and super windy outside. So the kids are trapped helping me clean.


----------



## Bruce

Cold like -17°F? Well it has warmed up to -9°F now. Sunny though which is nice. Of course that is why is it also so cold, no blanket to keep the heat in!


----------



## Margali

@Bruce Cold for Texas and kids getting over being sick!  It's 36F with 26 - 45 mph winds and drizzly rain/fog.  Also excuse to make them help.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, cold for Texas! The wind makes it colder. I have Carhart overall and coat. They block the wind.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all laying around currently in bed with two toddlers and an infant. Been homeschooling and packing more. Almost got all the excess out. Still looks like it be a bit before we can move but that's life. Dh is working 7 days a week. His mother wants us to go in to land with them. We tend to be Leary on anything in that area for good reason. Looking at house in town for now and will possible be able to have a budget to lease some land for animals. I am getting all kinds of anxiety not having them, and here I might swing a raised garden so it can travel with us if we move anytime soon. Sooner the better and hopefully we be able to buy some land. First need a place for now and so got to do what needs to be done... personalmy hate the idea of in town but with all the prices near us for land there is no way we get there this year.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning everyone!!  

Hot coffee, yum!   Cold 27 out there.  Will layer up and get feed chores done shortly.  We have a storm, or two, coming here to their chosen meet up area!  Again!   It's approaching slower than they thought but still on the way.    Mostly rain and the winter mix is possible first.  Hard wind coming along; why not!  Warming to 40s.  😳  A little smorgasbord of weather next 24hrs.

So I'm planning an inside day to do something in the oven for meals...a cake too?...need lunches for work this week.  Yeah, 2.5 months with very little work to slam me this week.  It's hard to even think about!  🤔😲😁  Doesn't seem like I'm ready for it.  🤣. Been enjoying slack time too much to stop.  😂🤫

Better get a move on to beat the coming rain...or whatever falls.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all laying around currently in bed with two toddlers and an infant. Been homeschooling and packing more. Almost got all the excess out. Still looks like it be a bit before we can move but that's life. Dh is working 7 days a week. His mother wants us to go in to land with them. We tend to be Leary on anything in that area for good reason. Looking at house in town for now and will possible be able to have a budget to lease some land for animals. I am getting all kinds of anxiety not having them, and here I might swing a raised garden so it can travel with us if we move anytime soon. Sooner the better and hopefully we be able to buy some land. First need a place for now and so got to do what needs to be done... personalmy hate the idea of in town but with all the prices near us for land there is no way we get there this year.


So glad to hear from you. A house in town beats where you are now. Land prices have hit the moon and are still rising. I sold my farm, will close in mid February. Scrambling to get packed up and moved. I'll be looking for a place to buy too. The market is crazy, prices are crazy too. I hope you get settled in somewhere soon, land or no land. Just having peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Cold yesterday at 14° had a hoody and long John shirt on to do chores. And regular pants.

Just had to post that for @Baymule 

Cold again today 12° might have to add gloves.

I'd rather have 12° and frozen over 36-40° and rain. It's alot warmer. Booth a 1000lbs of feed and 100 bales of hay and straw and moved fire wood yesterday.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Very true, it's on reason I am ok it it. Plus I can always stock pile food I am food at that lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Simpleterrier said:


> Cold yesterday at 14° had a hoody and long John shirt on to do chores. And regular pants.
> 
> Just had to post that for @Baymule
> 
> Cold again today 12° might have to add gloves.
> 
> I'd rather have 12° and frozen over 36-40° and rain. It's alot warmer. Booth a 1000lbs of feed and 100 bales of hay and straw and moved fire wood yesterday.


 you either crazy or need more clothes or baymule and I are just wimps......


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> you either crazy or need more clothes or baymule and I are just wimps......


Me and you are just wimps.  It's 28F here this morning. And humid.

@Simpleterrier you can keep your cold weather, mine is bad enough. I'm hoping we can slide through February without any winter storms. I'm trying to get moved, fix up house I'm moving to, build pens and shelter for sheep/dogs, and I just don't have the time or patience waiting for confounded snow and ice to melt off the roads. Phooey on winter!


----------



## Simpleterrier

It's cold and crisp the sun just coming up. Just split an arm load of wood in crocks and a hoody.

@Baymule u just drive when there is snow and ice on the roads. I don't see how it changes anything. If we didn't drive with it on the roads most year we'd be shut down for 3 months.that said we ain't had any snow yet this year temps have been between 25 and 40 every other day for 6 weeks. Supposed to get 5 inches tonight. I hope so I want to plow snow with my new tractor.

Got wood burner going we are burning more this year than normal we let it go out over night and radiat floor ht runs start again in morning downstairs stay around 76 with it goin


----------



## Baymule

There is no snow or ice clearing equipment, and people drive like idiots. Safer to stay home and not give the body shops any business. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

@Simpleterrier ;  @Baymule is right.  Without the proper equipment to at least plow snow, and with people that have no idea of how to drive in snow and ice conditions, it is a circus in places like that, that get hit with a 2" storm that often is very icy.  I was raised in snow driving in New England... but even here in Va in the western more mountainous area, there are so many that do not know how to drive and they are a total hazard on the roads.  And the BIGGEST thing is.... these SUV's  are touted to go anywhere, in anything,  and add  on top of that ... THESE IDIOTS will not SLOW DOWN.   Ask @Mini Horses about the problems over on the eastern side of the state that does not often get more than a dusting to a couple of inches...how they drive and how they just have to go out when staying home for a day would be the very smartest thing to do...

My son works for VDOT, and he grew up in New England and learned to drive in snow also.... but the thing that he says is so aggravating is that the stupid people will not stay home long enough to at least let the plow guys get the roads opened up so that then they could drive on them sensibly......Getting somewhere is just not so important that a few hours delay will kill you....because trying to get there when it is just not safe might kill you.  I learned that a long time ago....even when I was milking cows in CT and all, my bosses realized that it was better for me to stay home for the one milking and not wind up in a wreck or snowbank.... so I could get there safely for the rest.  And cows needing to be milked is more important than a job in a store or something.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I know I know it's just funny to get everyone's hackles up when u mention driving in snow. 

I milked cows for six years driving a 2 wheel peal f150 with a manual. I would have been shot if I showed up late for milking let alone missed it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Just sitting in bed with the twins. 

I told Gianna how to hook up the milk machine for the cows and how to properly sanitize so let’s see how well she was listening. 

She brought me a coffee but it’s already cold. 😕 Unless it’s supposed to be cold? I can’t tell anymore. 

The chickens won’t come out of bed so she had to give them food and water inside LOL! 

We had a very early start this morning at 3 am with some blood curdling screams coming from DS. Haven’t slept since. Scared me too bad.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all laying around currently in bed with two toddlers and an infant. Been homeschooling and packing more. Almost got all the excess out. Still looks like it be a bit before we can move but that's life. Dh is working 7 days a week. His mother wants us to go in to land with them. We tend to be Leary on anything in that area for good reason. Looking at house in town for now and will possible be able to have a budget to lease some land for animals. I am getting all kinds of anxiety not having them, and here I might swing a raised garden so it can travel with us if we move anytime soon. Sooner the better and hopefully we be able to buy some land. First need a place for now and so got to do what needs to be done... personalmy hate the idea of in town but with all the prices near us for land there is no way we get there this year.



Can you farmsit in exchange for meat? It might give you some of the animal benefit and a little bit of change in your pocket.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Messybunw that's something I 'll look into. I enjoy the work and it was kinda my mental relief from kids lol so I will be see if any farms around wouldn't mind. Right now I am stir crazy, dh might have some time to give me a 30 min break from them to get some exercise starting soon we shall see. Going to be baking today and things like that. Might thaw a deer roast and use it for stew sounds yummy.


----------



## farmerjan

@Simpleterrier ... I get what you are saying.  I had a plymouth duster when I got divorced and started milking on a 140 cow dairy 1/2 hour +,  from me.  Had it the first winter and we got a bunch of snow storms that year in Ct.  Had to get a running start about 1/4 mile down the road to get up my driveway, even after it was plowed because it was rough and they couldn't scrape it good... and it was a hill that had a curve... oh what fun times. Hauled hay for the horses and feed and all when they couldn't deliver..... Then I bought an f-150 supercab, 2 wd.... had to keep plenty of stuff in the bed for weight... and drove it for work.  I couldn't afford to miss a milking but the boss was a good guy and would tell me to stay home if the weather was bad because he lived right there, and knew I had my  5-6 yr old son to deal with.... babysitters and such.... and then he would "switch" milkings so I wouldn't lose much time.... he was so appreciative to have me when even back then, people didn't want to show up for work milking.  40 years ago... in an area where farms were disappearing for all the development back then.... I seldom used the weather for an excuse either... but there were times that it was better to call boss and not go to work than to risk an accident. We didn't get to use the weather for an excuse to stay home... but the towns and county  workers also were equipped to get out and get the roads cleared off enough for people to continue about their normal business.  You and I and most others raised in those environs also knew how to drive in it. 

 I took my driving test in a snow storm... my mom went with me in our old ford  full size station wagon... a tank... and they were going to close the DMV early, and we got there about an hour before they were due to close.  The guy who was giving the driving tests asked my mom if she was crazy having me take it in the snow... and I will never forget.... she looked right at him and said.... she is going to have to drive in it once she gets her license  isn't she?  She knows how to drive in it, so what difference does it make... I think he was scared to go out with me.  But then once we got out on the road, and he saw I was careful but not overly intimidated, he got a little shi@@y about it, and made me do a 3 pt turn on an unplowed street with more than 3 inches of snow and it coming down... and I did it without spinning or sliding or anything... and then he just said to go back to the DMV and gave me the license.... If he had tried to make me do a parallel park I think I  would have asked him if he was crazy.....you couldn't see the curbs with the snow....
Oh the memories....


----------



## Bruce

Margali said:


> Also excuse to make them help.






Baymule said:


> I have Carhart overall and coat. They block the wind.


Carhartt makes good stuff. I just bought some "ripstop" pants to see if they hold up to "farm work" longer than my LL Bean jeans. Of course if I don't use the Bean jeans I'll lose my "farmer" moniker since they have always been my "hand me downs" from "clothes in decent enough shape to go to town". Might not be a fair comparison using brand new "work clothes".



Jesusfreak101 said:


> His mother wants us to go in to land with them. We tend to be Leary on anything in that area for good reason.


That would be nuts ... IMO. His family is far too whacked to consider doing anything in concert with them financially.



Baymule said:


> Phooey on winter!


There MAY be a reason house sales are a lot lower in the winter in certain parts of the country.



Simpleterrier said:


> start again in morning downstairs stay around 76 with it goin


76°?? Far too hot in the winter!!!
Tolerable in the summer.



farmerjan said:


> And the BIGGEST thing is.... these SUV's are touted to go anywhere, in anything


But Jan, they have All Season Tires!! Of course they can go anywhere, in anything  



farmerjan said:


> If he had tried to make me do a parallel park I think I would have asked him if he was crazy.....you couldn't see the curbs with the snow....


That would be DW's test, he didn't ask her to parallel park for that very reason.


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 ;  so glad to see you post.  Sorry that you are feeling the lack of animal therapy... believe me I get it too.  Maybe not today... with 15 degrees and blowing frigid snow....

I have to fully agree with @Bruce ... going in with anyone in his family is just going to be another headache and a heartache,  for you down the road from all that you have shared with us over the past couple of years.  Getting out of the whole scope of influence is probably going to be the only sane sensible thing you could do.  You have to think of your own mental health, and of the kids as they grow up.  They deserve you to be the best person you can be, and you are not going to be able to achieve that if you are still tied to the insane shenanigans they have inflicted upon you in the past.  
I lived in an apt in town for about a year with my dog that had never been inside a fenced yard, and rented a small pasture for the animals I could not bear to part with... just to get things to where I could go to a better place.... we both survived it and were better for it in the long run... I realize that you have several kids as opposed to me being by myself... but still..... you do what you have to if you want it to be better down the road.  
Hoping that your DH's 7 day weeks and long hours is helping to build up a "start again fund".....is there someone that you can trade babysitting with for a few hours so each of you could get just a little "me time" to collect your thoughts and "collapse" for a little bit???? I belonged to a babysitting co-op when my son was small, just to be able to have a little time to myself once a week or two....with not having much money for anything except barely paying the bills so trade off's were doable....


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ... yep, those all season tires will take you anywhere, through anything, over hill and dale through 2 feet of snow.... with a totally clueless person at the wheel who has no idea of what driving in snow is all about..... you have them up there too I am sure... but they have to learn up there,  or have to stay in because snow is alot more common there...... here we just get the stupid ones that  don't seem to learn from the few times they see it....


----------



## rachels.haven

Good Morning All!
It's raining/sleeting/snowing here too, so everything is all shut down. The animals are all fed and taken care of and we're all stuck in the house...





...after a long night of a kid up and down from a nightmare. Time to clean out the freezer and make some bone soup.

(not the child with the nightmare, btw, just another illustration of my genetics hard at work)


----------



## Mini Horses

A few flakes blew around for about half hour....then sprinkles off and on.  Heavy rain  with winds later.  🤷     Stayed busy by making a pan of lasagna....made a chocolate loaf cake which smells great but, haven't tried because I've been testing each pan of coconut macaroons as they came from oven.  😂😱   Trying to be productive.  Dishwasher going now.    Taking a break then I'll do something.  Boring.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Mini Horses said:


> A few flakes blew around for about half hour....then sprinkles off and on.  Heavy rain  with winds later.  🤷     Stayed busy by making a pan of lasagna....made a chocolate loaf cake which smells great but, haven't tried because I've been testing each pan of coconut macaroons as they came from oven.  😂😱   Trying to be productive.  Dishwasher going now.    Taking a break then I'll do something.  Boring.


It just started raining here. Crazy weather cold all day Saturday high was maybe 28 near 40 now and gonna get warmer. 
Rains better than shoveling.
Mini your lucky I get in trouble testing cookiesDW catches me everytime.


----------



## farmerjan

Been colder than ......put in whatever you can think of that is in the negative column.  It is staying between 14 and 15 on the outside thermometer... started flurries before 10 and snowing like all get out by noon.  Wind blowing... colder than cold... not blizzard but bad.  Hope the calves are all on the leeward side of the round bales.  It is really miserable out there.  I went out and put cardboard on the windshield so not so much ice to scrape when I finally do have to go somewhere. 
 Put a big bowl of baked beans in the oven.... took some stuff out of the freezer for a few meals and did a load of delicate laundry to hang inside for the humidity as it dries.  
Next plan to fold clothes from off the line the other day and maybe watch a movie.... Got a million other things I can do.....got a few things into the "spice cupboard" too....


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> (not the child with the nightmare, btw, just another illustration of my genetics hard at work)


Dan, Dan, Dan 
Boy I sure hope he didn't then pump the cuff up!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Winds!!!!  Wow!  Steady at 30 and gusts were measured 40.....per nearby weather station.   It sounds like a hurricane out there.   Rains pretty much gone, wish this wind was.  It's wake you up stuff, howling.  😳☹️. Hope trees don't go down on power lines somewhere.   I'd hate to have a power out.   Doesn't sound like I could walk to the generator in this.  🤫🤷.  We've had 2" of rain at 4:30 when I went out in the raining to feed.   Of course everyone was in barns waiting, not coming out in rain!  🤣🤣🙄.     Certain @farmerjan got worse....snow!!!  Maybe still falling.🤷


----------



## Baymule

It's Monday. Still tired from last week, starting new week of working on Groveton house. I did as much of nothing yesterday, as I could. Saving my energy, LOL Going to Kilz walls, paint, lay vinyl floor tile. Chris the carpenter is going to tape and float, texture, pull up carpet, tack strips, do the bag of floor leveler stuff and probably a lot of things I know nothing about. Got propane company coming Thursday to set the tank, run lines and hook up the range top. I dropped the trailer, don't even have a load on the truck. I may throw something on the truck, may not. Don't really care.

Y'all have a great week!


----------



## Mini Horses

Throw something on the truck!   Later, you'll be glad you did....🤗

This storm keeps hanging around.  Winds are down to about 20-25 constant, locally.   West of state still some snowing and NE states hard, hard hit.  What a mess.   Now, they say a repeat of this the coming weekend.  What?!?!   😱

I see some trim tin laying in yard.  Soon I'll wander out to see if off of a building or the "spare" stuff pile....plus if anything else out of place.  This is inconvenient for sure.  Best I can say.  Way better than a fire, tornado or flood, for good outlook.  NC got hit pretty hard.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning all. Just about finished packing to head back up to school. Now time to wash chickens for a show coming up, and then I think say my goodbyes and hit the road. Going to be back home Friday for the show though, so not a bunch to worry about.


----------



## Bruce

Won't the chickens be dirty by then?  Have a safe drive to school.



Baymule said:


> It's Monday.


What the heck are you doing up at 2 AM??


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> Won't the chickens be dirty by then?  Have a safe drive to school.
> 
> 
> What the heck are you doing up at 2 AM??


4 am for us.


----------



## Bruce

That would be too early as well!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> That would be too early as well!


Fair enough 🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all laying around currently in bed with two toddlers and an infant. Been homeschooling and packing more. Almost got all the excess out. Still looks like it be a bit before we can move but that's life. Dh is working 7 days a week. His mother wants us to go in to land with them. We tend to be Leary on anything in that area for good reason. Looking at house in town for now and will possible be able to have a budget to lease some land for animals. I am getting all kinds of anxiety not having them, and here I might swing a raised garden so it can travel with us if we move anytime soon. Sooner the better and hopefully we be able to buy some land. First need a place for now and so got to do what needs to be done... personalmy hate the idea of in town but with all the prices near us for land there is no way we get there this year.


Good to hear from you


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> We had a very early start this morning at 3 am with some blood curdling screams coming from


My eldest would cry like that if he wasn't in bodily contact with a human.

 

Happiest baby.... as long as he was held 24/7


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> My eldest would cry like that if he wasn't in bodily contact with a human.
> 
> 
> 
> Happiest baby.... as long as he was held 24/7


Yep. He is definitely like that


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Won't the chickens be dirty by then?  Have a safe drive to school.


They might be a little dirty, but we will get them cleaned again on Friday and Saturday if needed.
Thank you!


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> They might be a little dirty, but we will get them cleaned again on Friday and Saturday if needed.
> Thank you!


Take pictures!


----------



## Mini Horses

Back to work yesterday after a long hiatus....it was HARD!   So easy to get into staying home, doing less.  Then wham!  40 hrs of assignments in one week.  Don't think I've worked that in last 2 months.   Bummer.   But I stumbled through and back out today. 🙄 

Winds have finally settled down.  Maybe 5-10 today, which is way better than 25-35+ we've had past 3 days with the weather crap. It was hard to walk in it.   Chickens were being blown around as they tried to maneuver about.  Larger animals hovered in or on off wind side of barns.  We'll all be happy with the change -- plus sunshine reappears! 🤗. Maybe tomorrow I can walk around and collect items blown about.  28 out there now but going to mid 40s!  Yes!!!  Do it.

I am NOT a cold weather fan!   Bring on summer.


----------



## farmerjan

Winds here much less than the last 3 days also.  Still some but should die down during the day.  Cold 23 but not near as bad as the 13 the other day.  Sun coming over the hill and should be alot nicer.


----------



## Margali

My family needs to stop competing to see who can have the highest medical bills in a month! I hate dealing with medical billing!


----------



## farmerjan

Margali said:


> My family needs to stop competing to see who can have the highest medical bills in a month! I hate dealing with medical billing!


Uh-oh.... what happened?


----------



## Margali

I think I mentioned it before. Dominic is my daredevil 3 yr old. Dec he rammed a honey locust thorn into his shin and Jan 1st he split his chin open. He got 8 stitches in his chin. The bills are starting to come in and FOUR OF FOUR managed to bill the wrong insurance or ignore insurance completely. 🤬


----------



## Alaskan

If you can make it into the clinic during regular hours,  it is way less money than the emergency room.

I started chanting to my boys... all rough play, STOPS at 4:30!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> If you can make it into the clinic during regular hours, it is way less money than the emergency room.


Most kids have "events" beyond all Dr office times!   As you know 🤣🤣😂😲😁🤷

Up and enjoying coffee!!  Might be best part of my morning, the news isn't!  Watching for these snow events coming .... Seeing nutcases already causing accidents and huge backups and not even bad weather!   Glad I rarely go anywhere near those traffic areas.  Yeah, coffee and smiles.

Appears we're getting snow, just a question of how much. 😳☹️.  I'm ok with a week at home, just keep my power on, please!   Better be sure the blade is on tractor, probably gonna need it.   I'll get diesel today, fill gas in truck, check kero for heaters & gas for generator....in case.  Work part of day but can do while out.  Last minute stuff all.  Move hay this afternoon, to stage for ease of use.   Better get a couple heated tubs set up.  Hmmm, think that's it.  🤔

Need another cup of coffee now.   Thinking tires you out.😁


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like @Mini Horses is going to get the brunt of the snow.... give us a break.  It is already up to 46 from a low of 24... sun is out... going to really help melt some of this today... then temps plunging and 30 tomorrow and 20 on Friday???  Nights in the single digits.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I wish I had news to report but unfortunately I have caught a nasty head cold. The kids are good, Gianna isn't sick, just me. Wha whaa Whaaaaaaaaaa. Slept a good half hour last night because of it. Hopefully more exciting news to come.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I started chanting to my boys... all rough play, STOPS at 4:30!!!


And none on Sundays!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay before I complain about the cold tomorrow. I won't be happy about it. That's all moving on lol okay so gonna be possibly moving fast on buying an home if all goes through. Hoping to be gone maybe buy next winter woohoo awesome news hoping and praying God will provide the perfect place at the right time. Maybe even be able to get a small farm by then woot so looking forward to new adventures. Oh and dd1 keeps praying for more babies lol.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. I’ve got coffee and a bagel. Living high on the hog, I am!  I’m exhausted, tired and sore. I work around Chris, the carpenter, doing the things I can do, to make the job easier and go faster. I keep waking up at midnight and can’t go back to sleep until 3-ish. Yesterday I was rolling Kilz on the ceiling at 6AM. Not this morning! So many little steps that have to be done, this room really is a disaster, but it’s coming together. So much tape and floating, so much patch work, all time consuming. Today he can texture the patches, tomorrow I can paint them. Propane company coming today to set the tank, run line and hook to the range top. $$$ Another step closer to moving in. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Margali

Alaskan said:


> I started chanting to my boys... all rough play, STOPS at 4:30!!!


My kids have inherited my klutziness.  Dominic was kneeling on a folding chair and slipped hitting his chin.
Fortunately the kids are pretty durable . No broken bones yet and only chin stitches so far.


----------



## Baymule

Taking a break. Peanut butter and crackers. Propane guy came to see what he has to do. Maybe tomorrow or Monday. 

I got ceiling in closet painted and in the bedroom. Going to take another coat. That horse manure brown is tough to cover! Painted closet doors, both sides. Put final coat of paint on 2 other closet doors. 

Chris sanded the mud he did yesterday, then textured it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That horse manure brown is tough to cover!


Sure is! When my mother married my stepfather his 17 year old son came with him. The den was given over to be his bedroom, allowed to paint it any color he wanted. So of course he had to test that "allowance" and went with very dark brown. Moved out a year later. As I recall it took a LOT of paint to cover the brown.


----------



## Baymule

The gray paint covers well, the white for ceiling, doors and trim, doesn’t cover well. That HORSE SH1T awful brown bleeds through Kilz!!!


----------



## Baymule

Friday, I go home today. I’m missing my sheep and dogs. I’ll get lots of dog hugs and kisses. I’ll pack boxes this weekend. 

Bedroom is looking good, almost ready to live in. But not quite.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all!   Coffee is hot and good.  I'm relaxing with it.

It's a cold 27 out, with 15mph winds.  😢.   That's per news, my temp gauges and visuals.  Haven't ventured out.   The wet, white stuff is splotchy and not pretty!   With temps there are some frozen spots reported on roads but, news reports also say no traffic issues and roads clear on mains.  Good.

Now that the storm system is close they are refining the weather reports!  It's getting better.  😁.  With the movement it seems we will get 2-3" here at farm, not the original 6"+ option of early week.  I'm thrilled!! 🤣👍.  So it appears it will be cold but overcast most of today, snowing from dusk to dawn.  Waaay better than feared.

I have few goals for today because I'm still working on my plans from old forcast -- that is do as little as possible outside, huddle inside.  🙄🤫😁. Still sounds good.  I do need to make a loaf of bread.   Just ate toast from almost last of other loaf.   Love my bread machine.  🤗. Easy and fast.   Will try a different recipe today.  Why not? An adventure.  If it isn't to my liking, the chickens will love it.  😂🙃


----------



## Baymule

Don’t think I’ll be loading the truck and trailer. Time wise it would be a crunch, but it’s gonna be 100% rain in both places. Think I’ll just cram boxes in back seat and passenger side for my return trip on Monday. 

We still have February to go!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning! Made most of my drive home already this morning with some snow coming down. 
Got an online class currently and then off to the Stock Show to get ready for the chicken show tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

January is too short....


Did I just say that ?


----------



## Mini Horses

Snowing out.  @Alaskan  you'd feel right at home AND be happy with these smaller amounts.  😁. With that in mind, wish I could send it to you.   🤫   Bitter cold out there for our area.   Windy to add to the insult.  Cold day and night so, breaking icy water tubs.  Will have to tote hot water tomorrow.

News says, "All 23 of the areas plow trucks are working 24/7 in 12 hr shifts", just to keep mains clear and covered with sand, brine, etc, etc.   My road sometimes gets attention because it is a connector to two mains...but not always their route. 🤷  It's ok, I'm home for 5 days.  👍   Should be melted by then.


----------



## Legamin

Sourland said:


> Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop.  I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply.  It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days.  Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator.  Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started.  Stop in to say, "Good Morning".
> 
> Sour your temporary coffee man.


Sounds great!  I’ve been a coffee addict….er…. Connoisseur for the majority of the last 50 years but I haven’t heard of BYC!  Of recent I began ording exotic specialty green coffee ’beans’ and roasting my own because my favorite coffee roaster moved out of the area.  For a while I wouldn’t drink anything but Kopi Luwak from a private little coffee plantation owned by some friends in Indonesia…they are still recovering from the tsunami.    I’ll have to do some research and check yours out!


----------



## Mini Horses

Haven't even been outside!!   It's 23 and less with wind chill. They say we'll "warm up" to about 28!  😱. News flash -- that ain't warm!!!!!  

About 4" of dry fluff out there.  🤔.  I prefer green grass.  Better layer up & do.  😨😰😱


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Legamin said:


> Sounds great!  I’ve been a coffee addict….er…. Connoisseur for the majority of the last 50 years but I haven’t heard of BYC!  Of recent I began ording exotic specialty green coffee ’beans’ and roasting my own because my favorite coffee roaster moved out of the area.  For a while I wouldn’t drink anything but Kopi Luwak from a private little coffee plantation owned by some friends in Indonesia…they are still recovering from the tsunami.    I’ll have to do some research and check yours out!


 Byc is one of our sister sites! We haven’t seen Sour in quite some time, this has developed into the place where we greet each other in the morning!! So, Good Morning! ❤️ 

I love how thoroughly you shop for ethically sourced coffee! Very interesting info.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses ... we did not get more than a couple of snowflakes.... but it got down to 6 degrees last night.  Don't see any wind out there this morning... it is up to 38 where the sun is shining on the temp recorder on the porch... it will drop a few once the sun moves a bit but looks like the afternoon will warm up around that temp.  The sun is out real good.  Glad to see it and it will make the air "breatheable" by not being so awful cold.  
VDOT works 12 hr shifts here everytime we get "weather"... DS is on the 8 p.m. to 8 a.m. night shift.  That gives him time to do feeding in the daylight before going home to sleep.  But it is hard on sleeping habits.


----------



## Baymule

19 degrees in Lindale this morning. Trip killed my last chicken. Had 2 pet hens, old girls that didn't even lay any more. One turned up dead while I was gone, Robert fussed at Trip over it. He thought maybe it just up and died, but I suspected Trip. This morning Trip confirmed my suspicions. He is guarding his kill, I'm about to get dressed and go to Robert and Sharon's for coffee. I'll take a rolled up newspaper to slap Trip with as I take his kill away. He snarled at Robert, he has snarled and lunged at me before over the muscovy ducks I USED to have. I 4' pine branch took care of that and re-established me as leader of the pack. LOL And THIS is why Trip never is with the ewes and lambs. He sometimes watches the newborns too intently through the fence. They look too much like rabbits. Idiot dog.

Gonna drag myself to getting dressed, taking Trip's kill away from him, beating him off if necessary, and go have coffee. See y'all later!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Clear and temperature in the 50-60s here. Hubby is taking out trees so we can decide where to install the chicken pen. I am going out to help him as soon as mom can get here to watch the munchkin. 

We have two thornless honey locust and a hybrid poplar to plant in the area we are taking out the buckeyes. I need to take pics to put on my thread about creating a pasture. The ground is covered with miners lettuce and a few other types of green somethings. I don't know if any of the grass seed I put out in the fall actually made it, the wild turkeys and birds probably ate it all.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> January is too short....
> 
> 
> Did I just say that ?


Yes.
I think you've been dosing yourself with too much of STA's medicine!



Baymule said:


> Trip killed my last chicken.


BAD DOG!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> BAD DOG!


Yes. VERY BAD DOG! Those hens have been roaming around for a year. For some reason known only to Trip, he derailed and killed them to eat them. He watched me pick up the hen, walk to the truck, looking hopeful. I told him BAD DOG! He dropped his head, tucked his tail and skulked off. I beat my leg with the newspaper and chased him, yelling at him.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Yes. VERY BAD DOG! Those hens have been roaming around for a year. For some reason known only to Trip, he derailed and killed them to eat them. He watched me pick up the hen, walk to the truck, looking hopeful. I told him BAD DOG! He dropped his head, tucked his tail and skulked off. I beat my leg with the newspaper and chased him, yelling at him.


Those poor girls. I hope you found a good spot to lay them to rest. (away from the bad dog lol)


----------



## farmerjan

I think that maybe some of the problem with Trip is your being gone so much.  I understand why and all... but the animals don't.  He may have been acting out because of feeling neglected???? Not in the way it seems, but in an emotionally needy way.....


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule as far as I can tell you make good decisions with your animals. Someone once told me “animals hurt each other, themselves and if we are not careful, us. They are emotional and unpredictable.”
Trip may be reacting to the changes. Sending best wishes to you and hopefully calm to the four legged. I have had a hell of a time this week with my sheep. New dog is presently an idiot. Hang in there.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> I think that maybe some of the problem with Trip is your being gone so much.  I understand why and all... but the animals don't.  He may have been acting out because of feeling neglected???? Not in the way it seems, but in an emotionally needy way.....


He had a hard time of it when BJ didn't come home. I couldn't explain it to him. But on the other hand, when he decimated my myscovies, he wasn't being emotionally needy. He snarled and lunged at me, over his kill. He also killed and ate my guineas. I had them for a year and one day, he just derailed. Excellent guard dog with grown sheep and lambs 2 months old and up. newborns act too much like rabbits and excites his prey drive. He jumps the fence and roams at night. Hunting? Have no idea. But when I'm gone, he stays here and guards. His is a complex personality, for sure!



Blue Sky said:


> Baymule as far as I can tell you make good decisions with your animals. Someone once told me “animals hurt each other, themselves and if we are not careful, us. They are emotional and unpredictable.”
> Trip may be reacting to the changes. Sending best wishes to you and hopefully calm to the four legged. I have had a hell of a time this week with my sheep. New dog is presently an idiot. Hang in there.


Poor Trip is in for even more changes. Moving will not be kind to him. I'll try to lessen it for him, but it will be hard. Sorry that you are having a bad week with your sheep and new dog. You hang in there too!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee and a touch of "left over" sinus issues from yesterday....slight headache.   But it's gonna get gone, after a pill and caffeine.  😊

Cold here, still snow on grasses but roads are clear.   Makes everything better.  Might be some black ice out there, it's 21 now but, will clear as sun comes up.  I have no where I need to go.   Guess I'll check the news on TV while I finish waking up.

Then chores.   Lotta hay and  bust up ice on water tubs, again.


----------



## Baymule

I was up at 6, turned on dishwasher and made coffee. Have 7 quarts of chicken leg quarters in the pressure canner now. Got 2 more 10 pound bags to go. Figured I’d best get them out of the freezer and in jars before I move. There is no vent a hood over the range top at the Groveton house. Son has plans for one, but is tapped out right now on spending money on the house. I paid the carpenter this last week and bought supplies. Only fair, I’m not being charged rent and son is paying water and electric bills. I think there is more chicken in the other freezer……

Crazy phone auto correct-it turned think into don’t honk. WTH


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning all. Starbucks house blend with cocoa and a bit of brown sugar. 32 so no water bunk issues. Six dogs and 22 chickens fed. Ewes and lambs all good. We’ve had 19 lambs in the last 6 weeks. I don’t like to lamb this time of year but that’s how it worked out. Some of the ewes are back in heat, still nursing. That’s never happened. So I had to start a bachelor flock as last year’s boys were rambunctious 😜. 
Sorting everyone out by myself was a days long headache. Elaborate schemes involving feed, crook work and lots of walking were foiled by gates I forgot to close and rams that launched themselves over fences from round bales or crawled under the trailer (I guess). I had them separated 4 times only to find them together and smirking. At one point I questioned whether or not I’d had a minor stroke given all the t’s I’d forgotten to cross. Also lost my car at Walmart-welcome to old ladyhood Blue. Yesterday we sold 15 rams thank goodness. But only after a minor loading rodeo that left me with a bit of whiplash and an almost broken finger. (Crooked a ram mid air by a horn directly into the trailer boy was he confused). So peace has returned to the flock. This morning’s walkabout with flock and dogs reminded me that most days shepherding is easy. And thanks to Holly who helped me find MY silver Nissan. I swear someone moved it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, did some much needed shoe shopping yesterday the two older kids and the youngest girl were at the park with my parents and sadly I got the wrong size for my oldest. They fit perfectly but no grow room so going to exchange them for the next size up. Put in a curbside order for groceries and ordered more clothes for baby boy as he so fat already he is just about maxed out some of his clothes. I had just bought them last month so that was no cool I went and ordered two sizes up from his current set. Went over budget with dh this morning before he left for work. Going to take it easy today for the most part just some mild cleaning, organizing, getting ready for the school week, also making a meal plan and possibly baking some goodies since its cold and that mean I can turn off heater and just heat the house using the oven. Yesterday was the first time in four years we only had two kids with us, it was strangely quite and so we had some what of a date lol. Original plan was just to have the baby but our 3 year old couldn't handle the separation and that's okay we made it work. Need to find some snack recipes my pickiest eater will eat and some other recipes he like. He even picker now that his back molars are coming in. funny bit is he is six so he should also start losing some teeth lol. If ya'll have any recipes that would work feel free to share, I'll be looking on pinterest a lot lol.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> turned on dishwasher and made coffee.


You make coffee in the dishwasher? I'd love to see a video of that 



Baymule said:


> There is no vent a hood over the range top at the Groveton house.


Definitely need one, and get one that vents outside. No sense blowing the steam and smells back in the house.



Blue Sky said:


> Also lost my car at Walmart


BTDT in a bigger mall, the kind you go in one store and come of the mall from a different store about a mile away. Advantage of our two newest cars - locater on the phone app  I track DW on her way home to see when I should turn on the outside light. Of course, unless she is pretty late, it is still light enough when she gets here, not like mid December.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> ordered more clothes for baby boy as he so fat already he is just about maxed out some of his clothes.


Given how many kids you have I would think you would have more than plenty of clothes for a younger kid!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I gave
most of the baby boy clothes to my brother about two-three years ago when he had his first born. At that time I was pregnant with my youngest daughter and didmy plan to have more this time I am packing all things just in case lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice day!   29, sunshine, going 40s, melting more snow!  👍.   VDOT still sanding roads.    The melted snow, water refreeze at night is more the issues now.   All something workable.   

That's good but, they say another set up for this coming weekend, like last two.  😱. Rain from south, meeting cold from north, moisture turns to snow!  Can't believe it. 3 weeks in a row.  This isn't fair.  😲☹️.   I don't want to be a meeting place anymore. 😂

So having coffee, thinking about breakfast...there's a piece of cold pizza from last night that's looking pretty good.  🤔


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I gave
> most of the baby boy clothes to my brother about two-three years ago when he had his first born.


Tell him you need your hand me downs back!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I douby he would have them. His wife and him are seperating and a lot of drama has happen including moving so I not wortied about it we have the ability to replace it plus he had another boy so I don't know if he out of the older sizes lol. Baby boy already in 9 month and that might last toll April if I am lucky his boys are small built my are huge lol. My baby three months in 9 month clothing you can see where this is going lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Wonder of wonders!!   Above freezing this morning AND going to low 50s.   It's only a one day event though.    Need to go dump the 2" sheets of ice from water tubs and refresh while I can!    Everyone will appreciate it.    Then fresh freeze won't be so thick. 😂

Yesterday I found where my pullets have started to lay....on my back porch!  😲🙄. It's convenient to collect but, will need addressing.   Time to coop train elsewhere.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Time to coop train elsewhere.


Right, like in a basket on your kitchen counter!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Mini Horses said:


> Nice day!   29, sunshine, going 40s, melting more snow!  👍.   VDOT still sanding roads.    The melted snow, water refreeze at night is more the issues now.   All something workable.
> 
> That's good but, they say another set up for this coming weekend, like last two.  😱. Rain from south, meeting cold from north, moisture turns to snow!  Can't believe it. 3 weeks in a row.  This isn't fair.  😲☹️.   I don't want to be a meeting place anymore. 😂
> 
> So having coffee, thinking about breakfast...there's a piece of cold pizza from last night that's looking pretty good.  🤔


Last weekend we had .8", I saw on NWS map Norfolk got dumped on. This weekend more of the same and nobody will give an idea of how much yet. Ice in the bottles ice in the bowels. I did get the new carport cover put on. I gave those fool rabbits lots of straw figuring it's so cold and the wind...they're eating it. 
Supposed to be 14 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Baymule

@Grizzlyhackle you are doing all the right things for your rabbits. I betcha never knew how tasty straw was! 

@Jesusfreak101 its out of season, but for future snacks….. 2-3 baseball bat zucchini or the smaller equivalent. Slice longways in quarters. Scoop seeds and peel. Put 1 can of frozen Welch’s grape juice in a big pot with on can of water.  Chop zucchini in half inch chunks and put in the pot. Simmer over low heat until it’s mush. Stir often to make sure all zucchini is simmered in grape juice. You may have to add another can of water. When soft and mushy, drain the zucchini. Put through a blender in small batches. Stir it all up, add 1can frozen Welch’s grape juice, thawed. Do not add water. Spread on solid sheets in dehydrator. This makes fruit roll ups! Kids can help make them. You can also use Koolaid packets.


----------



## Mini Horses

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Norfolk got dumped on. This weekend more of the same and nobody will give an idea of how much yet.



Local news says snow more possible than not. Rain first. BUT. No one can be sure until it happens.  🤣.  It was streaks of heavy/light volume last week..  At this time they seem to feel it will be more volume than last weekend.  😨🤷  So 3-9" again, maybe, sorta?   Yahoo!!


----------



## Baymule

Going to Groveton this morning. The truck bed has 2 horse water tubs in it and a bunch of cinder blocks and pads. There are two metal shelving units in the box in the back seat, plus more boxes that I packed. I can't wait to see the bedroom, hope Chris has it finished or almost finished. Propane company coming tomorrow morning to set the tank, run a line to the house and connect the range top.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule sounds like you'll be able to cook there soon!   Well, right now time for a sandwich is about all you get...one day it'll change.  At least you can still have coffee! 🤣

Today the temps are making us pay for the wonderful warm day yesterday.  30s with winds at 20-25 all day, so wind chills.  Weather reports are flat out saying light rain Fri and snow Fri night into Sat -- no ifs.  🙄😢.   Soooo, I'll be moving hay today or tomorrow.   We haven't had this much snow, or so often, in over ten years!  Still have the generator gas from last week.  One less issue.  Hope I don't need it this time either!   Have a lot of work scheduled for next week...don't need snow roads.  Crap!

Might be a good time to thaw that big ole turkey....seems it's gonna be an inside cook and heat house day on Saturday.  👍. Feed DD, DGD, DS and self...sandwiches all week.🤣.  Have a pile of eggs to use up again..quiche!  

Tried to buy goats yesterday.   Dead end with several attempts.  Either, sold, pending or not what I wanted.   CL because farms are couple hundred miles out.  One guy told me the buckling was pending and guy hadn't come to get...but, offered it to me "right then" for $100 more than listed. Passed on that!!   One big doe still under consideration but, weather and 3 hrs north makes that a "hold".... Good time to negotiate the price tag. 🤫  Of course, the farms are all in opposite directions.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, I know I seem to use this a lot, but shockingly I am sick today. Going to eat some food and hopefully go to class this afternoon and then maybe practice if I feel up to it.
We all talk about how fun showing is, but nobody ever talks about getting sick from the shows.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

You’ve gotten the frat flu more than anyone I know LOL!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Propane company coming tomorrow morning to set the tank, run a line to the house and connect the range top.







Mini Horses said:


> Have a pile of eggs to use up again..quiche!


Quiche doesn't use all that many eggs. Make a batch of Mama Wall's eggnog 



Poka_Doodle said:


> but shockingly I am sick today. Going to eat some food and hopefully go to class this afternoon


I don't think going to class sick is good for you or others in the class.

Get better!


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good morning, I know I seem to use this a lot, but shockingly I am sick today. Going to eat some food and hopefully go to class this afternoon and then maybe practice if I feel up to it.
> We all talk about how fun showing is, but nobody ever talks about getting sick from the shows.


Hope you feel better, but maybe you need to stay in a few days so you don’t share it with others.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cold out but those winds are gone!   Moving hay this morning.  Resetting a couple inside hay feeders, too, in prep for the coming snow.  Had moved all the frozen hunks from water tubs, will top fill all tubs tomorrow.   Have one heated tub ready to plug in to supply a dipping supply.   There is glorious sunshine today.  😁👏🌞  Preps almost complete.   Northerners live with this every day -- here it's an "event"!

Terrible time sleeping last night.  Up and down, finally up and searching TV for something to watch.  Fell asleep on couch for couple hrs.   Suspect a nap will happen today.  I need something to eat, along with this coffee.  Better see what's in the frig.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Cold out but those winds are gone!   Moving hay this morning.  Resetting a couple inside hay feeders, too, in prep for the coming snow.  Had moved all the frozen hunks from water tubs, will top fill all tubs tomorrow.   Have one heated tub ready to plug in to supply a dipping supply.   There is glorious sunshine today.  😁👏🌞  Preps almost complete.   Northerners live with this every day -- here it's an "event"!
> 
> Terrible time sleeping last night.  Up and down, finally up and searching TV for something to watch.  Fell asleep on couch for couple hrs.   Suspect a nap will happen today.  I need something to eat, along with this coffee.  Better see what's in the frig.


I hope you sleep better tonight.

I haven't been sleeping well either... way too much on my mind.


----------



## Baymule

Trip woke me up at 1:30 barking. Anatolians were NOT barking, probably wishing Trip would shut up. Trip barked all night. I tried reading a book to make me sleepy, didn’t work. Finally went outside, Trip and Carson are now snoring in the floor. I’m sure Sentry and Sheba are peacefully sleeping now. Not me. 

Maybe I can doze off. Is this why I walk around in a stupor, looking like something the cat dragged up, that the kittens wouldn’t eat?


----------



## Mini Horses

I did sleep long and hard last night! Finally. Plus a full 9 hrs. 🤫🤗.   Exhausted from 2 days of poor sleep.  Plus that 15 bale's of 60 pounders on the truck, then off and into the horse trailer was probably the kicker -- both physical and satisfaction.   Last prep before snow.  I swear the last three felt like 500 #each!  🤣🤣. Finished that at dusk.

After this hot tea, I'll head out into the 28 temps waiting for me....to start unloading hay I worked so hard to move.  🙄🤣.  What?  It's my life. 🤨. In and out.

Not much to do today.  Just wait until I awaken tomorrow and see how much snow.  Generator and gas at ready, in case. Last week we didn't lose power, hope same for this white event.  Feed cans full, water tubs full, house stocked.  Aha -- Get a new puzzle!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all good luck with snow mini.
Dh is out of town for work for 94 days.... some time  in that he might be able to come home for a visit we just dont know yet. Started yesterday so 93 days left anyways part of his new job pays more so we wI'll see how this goes. Yesterday took dd1 to Dr she has a swollen lymph node no other symptoms so the thought is bacterial infection and being treated as such. So hot compresses and antibiotics for her and no wild behavior. The other kids are fine. so i do need to find them a new Dr as the original one moved so not helpful. Going to work on house cleaning and school work. Might move a few things. Into the cargo trailer but we shall see suppose to rain so there that. Trying to figure out a solution for the cats.... thinking about building a yard that they can be in but can't get out of.... so they can be outside... Can't deal with indoor cats much longer. Anyways yah that's what's going on here.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Sorry about DH being gone so long! @Jesusfreak101 

Its about 10 degrees outside today, Practically a sauna! I need to check on chicken water and cow water, Ducks were done yesterday.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all good luck with snow mini.
> Dh is out of town for work for 94 days.... some time  in that he might be able to come home for a visit we just dont know yet. Started yesterday so 93 days left anyways part of his new job pays more so we wI'll see how this goes. Yesterday took dd1 to Dr she has a swollen lymph node no other symptoms so the thought is bacterial infection and being treated as such. So hot compresses and antibiotics for her and no wild behavior. The other kids are fine. so i do need to find them a new Dr as the original one moved so not helpful. Going to work on house cleaning and school work. Might move a few things. Into the cargo trailer but we shall see suppose to rain so there that. Trying to figure out a solution for the cats.... thinking about building a yard that they can be in but can't get out of.... so they can be outside... Can't deal with indoor cats much longer. Anyways yah that's what's going on here.


That's terrific on husband's new job. More money, do I hear a move in the near future? I sure hope so, it's time.


----------



## Baymule

I drank my 2 cups of coffee and made more, finished cup #3. I really need to get motivated, get dressed and get moving.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Got us under a blizzard warning now. Winds already picking up but it hasn't started snowing here yet. Saying 7-10 here towards the beach even more. DS and DL decided to try Wallyworld for groceries hahahaha called me an hour ago no ground beef, chicken, eggs, bread,  milk, stores picked over. The old guy asked yesterday TWICE need anything from the store. 
Kinda worried about Saturday night with wind chill supposed to be -3. Hasn't been that cold here maybe 15 yrs. Need to find my thermals.
@Baymule that straw must have been sweet they've eaten the entire bale.


----------



## Baymule

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Got us under a blizzard warning now. Winds already picking up but it hasn't started snowing here yet. Saying 7-10 here towards the beach even more. DS and DL decided to try Wallyworld for groceries hahahaha called me an hour ago no ground beef, chicken, eggs, bread,  milk, stores picked over. The old guy asked yesterday TWICE need anything from the store.
> Kinda worried about Saturday night with wind chill supposed to be -3. Hasn't been that cold here maybe 15 yrs. Need to find my thermals.
> @Baymule that straw must have been sweet they've eaten the entire bale.


-3! Hunker down and stay warm! Last winter we got to -6! I never experienced minus degrees ever in my life, hope I never do again. Yeah, when a storm is coming, everybody hits the grocery store. I had 2 bottle lamb babies during our storm, milk was hard to find.


----------



## Mini Horses

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Started yesterday so 93 days left anyways


Sorry for 3 months of no hubs...some days ya gotta do.  Is this a job that keeps him traveling or just one that's in a different but stable location?



Baymule said:


> really need to get motivated,


I wish there was a pill for that!!  😁  



Grizzlyhackle said:


> called me an hour ago no ground beef, chicken, eggs, bread, milk, stores picked over. The old guy asked yesterday TWICE need anything from the store.



Kids never believe ya!  🤣



Grizzlyhackle said:


> Kinda worried about Saturday night with wind chill supposed to be -3. Hasn't been that cold here maybe 15 yrs. Need to find my thermals.



I have my thermals...they're not enough!   Carharts plus.   My rarely used heavy insulated boots are at the door...for morning.  Snowing hard here...only an hour in and at least an inch sticking.   The rain never came just wet snow.  I'm thinking this is going to be far worse than last weekend.    We're getting 15 Sun morn but wind chill to single digits.   How wonderful.  Now we're supposed to be 50-60 by end of coming week.  😱. Crazy.   Easternshore has blizzard warnings.  Just so not normal!!   Those winds are a problem...cold and damage.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's a different job, he still technically has both jobs his other job said they would hold his place for him for whenever he is in town to do it. And the new job requires him to be gone along but pays a lot more. Also come with really good benefits from what he has told me. Not allowed to go into it per his request so yah.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> It's a different job, he still technically has both jobs his other job said they would hold his place for him for whenever he is in town to do it. And the new job requires him to be gone along but pays a lot more. Also come with really good benefits from what he has told me. Not allowed to go into it per his request so yah.


Well.... annoying to have him gone so long


But also sounds really good 


You all want to move anyway...  maybe if the new better paying job wants to be permanent...  you could get a house where he is working


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready y'all. Yesterday afternoon Ron, Robert and I packed the stock trailer with furniture. This morning we will pack the flatbed with outside stuff, then load 2 freezers and washer-dryer in the back of my truck and hitch the stock trailer to it. We'll hitch the flatbed to Roberts truck and we'll take it to Groveton. Unload, come back. We will go through Elkhart and stop at the Anderson County Livestock Exchange to eat. The cafe is open 7 days a week and is run by a chef. Really outstanding food. 

I'm utterly exhausted, running on empty. Tomorrow my son is supposed to come get the 8'x16' portable building that I am taking. Robert, Ron and I may go down mid-week to block up the building and take a load to put in that building.


----------



## Mini Horses

White and cold here.  But the storm was kind at this end.   Only about 3".  Windy, cold.  Otherwise good.   Now I don't know what you guys North did to anger the storm monsters but, very intense up there.   I'm sorry for you!     Glad I didn't get more.

I'll need to get out there in a few.  I hayed the barns last night, so they had full bellies in case we were bad.  I'm good.   😁

Having coffee and feeling good about what could have been but wasn't.   

I heard this report of 2000 trucks working roads in NY......as our locals were happily working with 20-25 in each city.   🤣.   Hmmmm


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Mini Horses said:


> Only about 3".


Lucky rascal, there was 3.5" at 11:30 last night. 7.5" at 6:30 this morning. Plow came through around 8. Still snowing.
I looked at NWS and read "rain and snow" next Friday......



Mini Horses said:


> Now I don't know what you guys North did to anger the storm monsters


I laughed really hard when I heard Norfolk got blasted last weekend. Was stationed there 82-85. Tease me for being a dumb eastern shoreman. "Are you sure you can find your way home" so I probably jinxed myself. Side splitting kind of laughing.

@Baymule -6 in Texas that is crazy. Spent a winter north of Chicago maybe 1/4 mile from Lake Michigan. Never do I ever want to be that cold again.


----------



## farmerjan

So glad that @Mini Horses didn't get a foot of snow... We only got 2-3 inches... but it got down to 15 and is only in the mid 20's right now.  Hit 34 with the sun on the recorder for about a half hour and when the sun moved off it, the temp dropped about 12 degrees to 22 and now has crept up a little bit.  BRRRR


----------



## Alaskan

We were comfy today.... about 24F


----------



## Baymule

Went to Groveton and unloaded 2 trailers and 2 trucks. Stopped in Elkhart to eat at The Stockman cafe. It was packed, we were starving, food was good. Home at 9, fed sheep and dogs. Tired, going to bed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunny.  Cold teens....low 30 high.   I'm OVER WINTER!  😨.   😲☹️  Over cold! 🙄

Beyond that outburst -- only two days until Feb, seed starting, spring on horizon!  🤗


----------



## Baymule

February is usually our coldest month. I'm really hoping that winter goes easy on us for February this year. I really don't want that heaped on me as well as everything I have going on. 

I didn't even drop the trailer last night, got to do that this morning. Son will be on the way soon to pick up the small portable building and take to Groveton. House is getting empty, I'll be able to scuff up the floors in back bedroom and hallway and put a coat of polyurethane on it, shooting for Tuesday. 

I can't believe it!!  Earlier I watched Trip clear two fences to get OUT and run off.   I just saw a white flash of his tail and it was Trip jumping back IN! WHAT???? He knows how to jump back in now? I'm on to his dirty little secret. He is jumping out, jumping back in, to appear all innocent like he's been here the whole time. Darn this smart dog anyway!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning , I know that feeling @Baymule @baymulei no one here believed me that our dog could unlock the gate if you didn't put the lock in the gate latch all way.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning , I know that feeling @Baymule @baymulei no one here believed me that our dog could unlock the gate if you didn't put the lock in the gate latch all way.


You know the gates with the slot and chain latch? I had a horse that could grab the chain with her teeth and shake it up and down until she lifted the link out of the slot, and free the herd out on the road!


----------



## farmerjan

We actually have a couple of cows that seem to be able to get the chain out of the slot.... we have gone to adding one of those spring snap link type  hooks, as there is nothing for them to get their tongue around, not like a snap on a horse lead rope that can get broken off... and faster than a regular quick link that you can add to a chain...... so after dropping the chain into the slot, we will snap on the spring snap and if they get it out of the slot, they cannot get the gate open anyway.... we use them on the chains all around the barns.... on the chains we use on the back of the trailer as a precaution to keeping the sliding door or the swing doors from coming open.  They cost like $.50 to 1.50 each according to the size/heaviness.... I keep a few in the toolbox of the truck along with lynch pins .......


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all! I'M OUT OF COFFEE!!!! I'm drinking hot tea, but it just ain't the same. I knew I was out, but was just too darn tired to go to town. Don't want to go today either, I need to stay here to get some things done. Thinking about going to Groveton house to block up the portable building that son took down there yesterday. Need to take a cooler of meat out of the 1 freezer left here and put it in one of the freezers we took this past weekend.  

We have winter weather coming Thursday. Wintery mix, sleet and icy roads.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm seeing that trough of wintery crap from TX all the way north beyond VA....it looks to be skirting our west, right now.   I'm not seeing anything bad our way this weekend!   Good!

This is a back to work week for me.  I'll manage but not looking forward to it. 🤔.  Had things I wanted to do last 2 weeks of slack but, weather kept that from happening.   Of course, temps improved and sunshine all this week!!  😁.  Hay and feed stocked, so those efforts will make it one less issue to consider.   It is cold at 25 but going to 40s.   Coldest day of week.   I'll be glad to stop fishing 2" slabs of ice from tubs!!    Feb is still gross weather here....sure hope not this year.  🤞

Better finish this coffee and get out there for chores...then hi ho, hi ho, off to work I go!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning, apparently sleep is either over rated or I am just not gonna get it lok. Been up since four and had woke up at two the first and had finally gotten to bed at eleven. Dh came home to spend the night and left at 5:30 this morning baby boy awake, two toddlers in my bed and cats are annoying me already to much touching for me this morning.... babies can touch me but the cats no just no... I don't want their butts on me. Hot water heating for my hot tea unlike bay I have coffee just can't drink it... which doesn't help me at all lol. Kids have school today and going to figure out my to do list here in a bit when my brain finally decided it ready to think. Not looking forward the freezing weather.


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like that wintry mix will stay even west of us... we are forecast to get rain the end of the week and warmer.  Maybe sun by the weekend.  Might even see a little sun today but then clouding over again.  It was down to 18 but already at 28...very bright cloudiness out there.


----------



## Baymule

I needed dog food, needed to fill up truck, and needed COFFEE! Went to Mineola, TSC was out of my favorite dog food, manager said they haven’t got it for last three weeks. I had a bowl of cereal, think I’ll make coffee and start on tax stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nothing new.   Coffee, chores, work.....🤣.  At least I'm here to say that.  That's a plus.

Enjoy your day, everyone.  😊


----------



## Baymule

Not going to Groveton until we take a load on Saturday. Appraiser coming this morning to appraise the house/farm. I worked on tax stuff yesterday, will finish up today and get back to packing boxes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning kids are fed and playing well two are still eating but they tend to take the longest. Going to stay home unless sone thing changes nothing new.... hmmm ohand dh might end up working out of town till 12/31 we don't know yet he would have days off here and there to come see us or meet us somewhere so there that.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, just want to pop back on to say I am still alive. Had class this morning and now just getting random stuff done around here. Looks like some weather is moving in too, but what else can we expect for this time of year.


----------



## Bruce

Are you being healthy today Poka??



Jesusfreak101 said:


> dh might end up working out of town till 12/31 we don't know yet he would have days off here and there to come see us or meet us somewhere so there that.


 
How far away is this job?


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning kids are fed and playing well two are still eating but they tend to take the longest. Going to stay home unless sone thing changes nothing new.... hmmm ohand dh might end up working out of town till 12/31 we don't know yet he would have days off here and there to come see us or meet us somewhere so there that.


Is that a mistype?

12/31?  As in he would be gone 11 months???

Ack!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Alaskan sadly no not a mistype. They have offered it. He could have a few days off here and there so we might get to see him a or two day here and there but yeah. @Bruce he would be about three hours away.


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 .... I must have missed something somewhere.  Last I was aware, he had his own trucking business and you guys were busy.  Maybe along the time I went in to have my knees replaced I missed his changing jobs.  I cannot imagine how very tolerant/understanding you are for him to take this job that he might be gone for weeks/months at a time.  I know that you got rid of the animals and then did not move as you were thinking. And that you guys were trying to save as much as possible so that you can find a place and move away from the family and have your own place with no one to tell you what you can do and all that.  
What is he doing now????
Bless your heart.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The trucks broke down to the point yeah he could fix it but the income wasn't enough with the lack of business during those time of year. So he went back to security as a side gig and the joined the Texas guard and that's where we are at now he working both the latter and the guard is why he gone so much but they pay like 7000 a month before taxes for in his case. Not allowed to go into it a lot because it being the state military. It will help us move a lot faster. I am not all that undrstanding all the time. But it's the season we are in and we can make it work(more like I trust God to work it out)


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 .... thanks for the update.  I wasn't trying to be nosy, just wasn't sure what I had missed.  I understand not being able to go into it, but this does make things alot easier for me to understand... And still, I give you a bunch of credit for making it work for your family at this point.  Sorry there was problems with the truck breakdowns,  but maybe it happened for a reason.  Trusting in God to make it work is the best thing for you at this point.... I have faith in you to make it work so that you can get to where you want to be sooner... 
How old are the kids getting to be now???? The little one must be over a year old???? time goes so fast.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Your fine, I don't mind. And the dd1 oldest is 8 gonna be 9 next month. Ds1 is 6, ds2 is gonna be 4 next month, dd2 is 2. The baby boy aka ds3 is only 3 months going on 4 month as of the 23 of February. He won't turn 1 till October 23. He a big boy for his age he in 9 month clothing and I would guess he weighs either at 20lbs or darn close. Make a fun day even funnier I had an anxiety attack this morning been a while then after words my stove is dying a bother burner died so down to one burner left. Lol I have a crockpot, instant pot and electric griddle plus propane bbq pit... Oh and the oven works so it will work out until I get that replaced lol God is good and I am heading bed now so see y'all tomorrow some time for hot tea.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's a lot in one day 🙄. But you'll be ok!   A drop in the bucket, so they say.   Hey, our military families have long separations all the time.  It's hard but, doable.  Hugs and hang in there!   The initial getting used to it will be the hardest.

@B&B Happy goats .... I see you are reading. 😁. Hope things are ok.  We miss you, can you give us a short update?


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 this is what y’all have been waiting for. The separation will be hard, but you both are outstanding individuals and y’all can do this. God has provided a way to make your way to your own home. It’s out there and y’all will find it.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Coffee is ready. Cold freezing weather is on the way. News casters are having a run with dire predictions. I’m sure grocery shelves are bare, doesn’t affect me. I got animal feed, plenty for me, we’ll be fine. No panic here. 

Finally finished my taxes, just have to make a neat document and print it out. Now I’ll pile into packing!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hot tea time woohoo . Dh called this morning for a few minutes. Life is what life is and I tend to take it one step at a time. Who knows what gonna happen I plan a little but tens to go with what happens. Using the instant pot to cook oatmeal we shall see how it goes.


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 ... I had "forgotten" about the littlest one.... guess that fell in the cracks with my getting the knees replaced the end of Oct., the horrible rehab experience and all.....  The other kids are really growing....  
Yep.... you can do this... the increased money will let you guys get somewhere that will make you all happier.... and you are young so you can do it for a year.... Getting used to it will be a little tough... but the kids will adjust if you can hold it all together with being the  "only parent"  for the better part of the year....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Are you being healthy today Poka??


Based off my track record, we are not jinxing things. But for now all is well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Spring cleaning in winter keeps you warm. So tired of cleaning need. Still lots to do should be done by spring lol


----------



## Alaskan

When you have small kids..  no such thing as a clean house... well...  not for longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## Baymule

It's sleeting, just started snowing. Going to be cold and miserable for the next week or so. Just what I DON'T need! Hey weather! I'm trying to move here! 
I got most of my kitchen packed up yesterday, will finish that today. Still have lots of little stuff and tons of pictures. Pictures just don't seem to come in "box" sizes. I'm pushing to be out of here, but I have waaaaay too much stuff. No time to sort through it, just slam it in a box and worry about in the distant future when I move again into my new place, whenever and wherever that will be. This wonderful couple is coming in the morning to pack up everything we can, into their spacious cargo trailer and then on Saturday, go to Groveton and unload. Who does that? NOBODY!   Closing has been moved up to February 8. 

Y'all jump on THE CRAZY TRAIN and hang on!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Dh called this morning for a few minutes. Life is what life is and I tend to take it one step at a time.


Is this a job that will likely continue next year? Since you are planning to move, could you do it now to somewhere close to where he is working? 



Alaskan said:


> When you have small kids.. no such thing as a clean house... well... not for longer than 15 minutes.


Not true! 
If you clean as soon as they go to bed. The house will be clean until 6 AM or so


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol This is true mine, we tend to vacuum before bed and I wake up to a clean house then the kids wake up and it falls apart lol. Possible it depends on who gets elected as govener.


----------



## Baymule

Going for my second cup of coffee. Pack it up day! I’m ready to get this done.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm on my second cup and feeling some anxiety for you!  This backing up close date  isn't helpful in this case.    Yep, pack and sort when you unpack.  🤷

At least I have better weather here.  It's 66 right now, rain coming and warmer.   Then, overnight....drops to low 30s, possible flakes will arrive. No accumulation on warm ground.   Geesh...🙄.  You don't know how to dress.   The winds are about 30mph out there right now.   

My truck suddenly has a "front end" issue!   Yesterday big shimmy, need to go to a mechanic for some explanation.   A gremlin infestation?   I suspect something "broke lose" and needs to be found at once.   Don't need this!   

Better have more coffee....gonna be one of those days.....yep!  🤨🤔


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all this house isn't meant for extreme tempatures. My room as always is the warmest so the kids beds in here with me so i know they are warm. The rest of house with heaters on,full blasts and high heat are only 60 so feels chilly I don't know if they were colder before the Sun cane up,or not. I am back in bed cuddling with baby while the oven heata up.i am,not a fan of winter.


----------



## Baymule

We loaded up yesterday, will load the freezer and my bed this morning, then hit the trail for Groveton. Closing got pushed back a few days, the appraiser didn't turn in his report yet. Things are moving along, house is practically empty. I have my recliner, chest of drawers (got to have clothes) and lots of little things I have to ferry down to Groveton. Plus still lots of outside stuff, dogs and sheep. Have to get pens up for sheep and dogs so I can move them. Won't move them until I'm completely cleared out of the house. That shouldn't take long, but have to have fence and pens to put them in. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Another tire and a couple bushings, adjustments, fixed the truck.  👍. Overcast, cool and breezy but good.  Chores done. 5 eggs already.  Good girls!   Two days at home 😊. Maybe I will shop for a phone today -- maybe.  Still fighting that. 🤫  So many other things to do.

Watched an interesting garden program during morning coffee.   Of course that stimulated the planting hormones!   Seeds are now in my focus...again.   I need to start plants.  🤷


----------



## Blue Sky

Saturday morning. Started Wednesday night.


----------



## Blue Sky

Oops got a redundant ^. Still don’t have power. Abbot says power grid performed perfectly and all problems are because of local providers. He may lose some votes in this county.  We did fine as did animals. More later.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Saturday morning. Started Wednesday night.


Pretty..

But ice like that will bust all sorts of stuff


----------



## Jesusfreak101

glad i am further south we didnt get it near as bad! 
today started dd1 chippibg her tooth ran to dentist they cant do (at this age) that is gonna last just need to keep as clean as possible but should cause her any real issues. its one of the front bottom teeth.... life and dd2 got into a container of pepper she learned the hard way not to play with mommies spices. dh git switched to night shift... hmm what else happened... i think the water heater tripped the breaker and i want to say one more thing but cant remember. anyways lots if fun. gonna go again tomorrow so yay.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Pretty..
> 
> But ice like that will bust all sorts of stuff


Saturday afternoon it still was. I could hear trees snapping and ice falling. It’s beautiful with the sun sparkling. A slight breeze makes the coated branches sound like tiny bells. Then the winds picks up, the tiny bells go straight to angry, clacking hiss. There’s a loud pop/groan and a transformer explodes. You are out of winter wonderland and back to reading apologetic texts from the power company. Time to sell hubs on that generator.


----------



## Mini Horses

Weatherwise it's ok here.  Soon to be 32 out and going to low 40s.  The winds have slacked to a strong breeze -- better!   There's a rain event coming up from south along coast, so rain tomorrow, then steady warming to our "normal" low 50s for this time of year.   Normal sounds good but not when it's the average of a 30 day and a 70 day. ☹️

News here in VA has report of shootings in TX!  Someone took out a family, then self.  What's with all the guns to resolve issues....what happened to fist fights?!  Plus shootings here, locally, into cars, injuring people.   🤷😲☹️   So not necessary.

Sun is out beautifully.   Need to go out there soon.  😊


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Oops got a redundant ^. Still don’t have power. Abbot says power grid performed perfectly and all problems are because of local providers. He may lose some votes in this county.  We did fine as did animals. More later.


Even  a perfectly performing power grid won't stop trees and branches from falling on the power lines. 
so, give him at least credit for making some major improvements. What county are you in? I'm in Smith county, soon to be Trinity county, where last year, there was no power and it was miserable. Never lost power here, on Wood County Electric Co-Op. Trinity county is on Houston County Electric Co-Op.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Even  a perfectly performing power grid won't stop trees and branches from falling on the power lines.
> so, give him at least credit for making some major improvements. What county are you in? I'm in Smith county, soon to be Trinity county, where last year, there was no power and it was miserable. Never lost power here, on Wood County Electric Co-Op. Trinity county is on Houston County Electric Co-Op.


I’m near Collin county. I like a lot of Abbot’s policies but I’m annoyed with  his gushing about the latest grid/power successes. It seems that power grid problems are being managed crisis by crisis rather than addressed proactively. I expect outages. I prepare for them. I am just disappointed with the spin on the story. Edit. I don’t mean to sound cranky. Hey we had a lamb born in the middle of it. I worried then found him curled up next to mom on the ice in front of the barn, both fine.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I’m near Collin county.  Hey we had a lamb born in the middle of it. I worried then found him curled up next to mom on the ice in front of the barn, both fine.



Isn’t it amazing how hardy and tough sheep are, even newborns! Curled up on ice!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Isn’t it amazing how hardy and tough sheep are, even newborns! Curled up on ice!


They had access to multiple stalls but were outside once the wind quit blowing. Someone got extremely upset on another chat site about seeing a Pyr outside with a goat flock during this event. “Farmers are cruel those animals shouldn’t be outside!”
I didn’t mention that I found one of my LGDs asleep under sixteen inches of snow on top of a round bale (years ago).  His coat was so well insulated snow didn’t melt as it covered him. I noticed his breath. 🤣  His feelings weren’t hurt or anything.


----------



## farmerjan

It really gets to me when ll these do-gooder idiots start commenting and criticizing farmers for things about their animals welfare.... when they have no idea of what they are talking about.  Had a horse years ago that would rather be out in the snow than standing under the 3 sided shed that had her hay in the rack inside.... she would go absolutely ballistic if I locked her inside...and got turned in to the animal welfare people twice... GRRRR


----------



## Mini Horses

I've had my minis standing in the snow.   They were well insulated and snow sitting on their backs.  Yes, big run in barn right there!!


----------



## Baymule

My own sister thinks I'm a bad person for not bringing my LGDs inside during freezing weather. I had to explain the facts to her, not sure she totally gets it. 

@Blue Sky even with our power grid problems, I still prefer Texas Independence. Hands off Feds!


----------



## messybun

Y’all are lucky to have animals that don’t mind the cold. I have one goat who keeps trying to get in the house behind the dogs. She is not a fan of wet, cold or otherwise. The others just look betrayed that I’m allowing the nature thermostat do this to them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

goats are funny that way. cowa dont mind, chickens dislike snow geese and ducks will go swimming. it depends on the animal but on a whole they were designed to be outdoors. my cats go outside daily and beg to be out there its not cruel its. its cruel keeping them locked inside and not allowing them to ever be outside. i gone as far as have a outdoor enclosure for one of the cats because of our living situtation set up so he could go outside he cries all day other wise. people want to put human emotion on animals and they arent humans and dont have the same thoughts about things. i heard you shouldnt eat eggs because that the chickens baby apparently they never seen a momma hen eat an unhatched chick because the egg broke. animals are gross and cruel in alot of ways if they thought and felt exactly like humans


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> goats are funny that way. coes dont mind, chickens dislike snow geese and ducks will go swimming. it depends on the animal but on a whole they were designed to outdoors. my cats go outside daily and beg to be out there its not cruel its. its cruel keeping them locked inside and not allowing them to ever be outside. i gone as far as have a outdoor enclosure for on of the cats because of our living situtation set up so he could go outside he cries all day other wise. people want to put human emotion on animals and they arent humans and dont have the same thoughts about things. i heard you shouldnt eat eggs because that the chickens baby apparently they never seen a momma hen eat an unhatched chick because the egg broke. animals are gross and cruel in alot of ways if thebthought and felt exactly like humans


Truly!
What’s funny is my neighbors pony used to love the snow and cold, would kick up her heels like crazy. After she hit around thirty this year she is nearly shelter sour. Barely leaves on cold days and will only kinda peek her head out when it’s raining. During the snow I don’t know if I’ve ever seen her so miserable. I think some of animals like and dislike of weather might be due to age. My old goat on the other hand is spry and loving the cold weather on his joints.


----------



## farmerjan

@messybun ... yeah, some of it is age and joint pain.  I don't like the cold,  like I used to just take it as it comes.  Snow was just part of it and now I am not as apt to go out in it except for necessary.  Part of it is my concern of slipping and falling especially with these new knees  Maybe by next year I won't care as much.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky even with our power grid problems, I still prefer Texas Independence. Hands off Feds!


Oh I agree completely. I hate seeing the situation exploited politically. Another frustration was getting texts from the power company assuring restoration of power “in two hours”, for 3 days. Oncor had little credibility with many I know to start with and has none now. We had a fatality in our neighborhood,  CO2 poisoning. Check on your neighbors folks and watch your generator placement.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Time to sell hubs on that generator.


Yep



Blue Sky said:


> I am just disappointed with the spin on the story.


Doesn't that just frost your cookies? Let's just ignore all the people who have no power for days, talk about the ones that didn't lose power this year as the did last year as if they are all that matters.

No dude, recognize that a LOT of people have no power for DAYS. I bet he'd be plenty POed if it was HIS house. Come up with a plan to make it not happen again and IMPLEMENT said plan. If you aren't going to do that, provide (as in give permanently and install) whole house generators to everyone who lost power for more than 24 hours due to the power companies' failures that could have been avoided.

I hope no one got screwed with electric prices this time.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 3:30. Getting tired of this crap...... literally TIRED!  Maybe it has something to do with a practically empty house, sleeping on an air mattress or recliner...... mind going 90 MPH, and the dogs going barking mad lately. They usually do that when a ewe is lambing, I think the smell brings the predators nearby to lurk. 

Making my last feed run here, not getting many bags so I don't have to haul them twice. Then back to packing up all the little stuff. Geez! Will packing EVER end?


----------



## Baymule

Just let Trip and Carson in the house. Trip is so worried. Carson not so much, but Trip is confused and just doesn't know what to make of it all. He is very needy and needs lots of love and extra attention. He got trapped in a bunch of boxes and finally managed to squeeze through. I'm getting a lot of typos because he keeps laying his head on the keys. Big ol' baby.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning i hope you get sleep soon. not alot going on her just the typical kid and parent drama. homeschool and falling behind in clean a certian cute baby going through another stage that means he wants to be held. Dh has been making friends and since the switch been almost impossible to talk to him on the phone.. cats are being butts at night meowing for attention so they got locked in kids bathroom so i could get sleep works only as well as the kids staying asleep. 76 more days to go... he might get to come home for a visit sometime in march we will see. he wanting us to move closer that way i get it but i refuse to move so close, we need to stiĺl be in a safe area for the kids sake. oh mountian lion aka couger/puma has been seen a block down from us with cubs. she killed a momma donkey and nearly took the colts life as well. so now carrying my shot gun or hand gun outside with me. this job has me in emotional roller coaster and God is working in this.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule the dogs absolutely know something extreme is happening!!  You're gone a lot. Stuff moving.  They know.

@Jesusfreak101  the entire daily lifetime is changed!   A lot of adjustments.   That cougar?   Not related and really not needed.  Has animal control been called to relocate that family?

You both have issues I'm thankful to not.  🤫.   My biggest is the daily chores, go to work, come home.  I worked a long day yesterday. Didn't have lunch and by time I got home, wow...lightheaded, shaky, low blood sugars!   Came in and went direct to kitchen for food.  Raining, so sat and ate, wasn't doing chores for a little while.  Later with my headlamp on.

Just had breakfast. Hot tea and chicken salad sandwich.   Getting ready to go to work for the day.   Taking lunch along!   Another long, tedious reset job.  🤷.  It buys feed. 🤣


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not to my knowlegde, have a good day at work mini


----------



## Blue Sky

@minihorses do you mean retail store planograms when you say reset job? Seems like I remember that.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep...retail store planograms.   Some are nicer than others!  🤣.  Both stores & Pogs.

A better day, ate lunch!   Stopped at 3:30 and came home.   Delivered eggs to DD, put a big baking hen in oven, dishwasher going, did feeding early and I'm having a glass of wine, relaxing!   Another hour or so and I'll eat.   While oven on, put a pan of leftover fats from some country ribs in there to render.  Waste not, want not.  Cook meals and heat house all at once.  😁.   That chicken will be several meals, plus a carcass for broth.  A pan of brownies might get tossed in there.  🤗  Hey.  I love chocolate.

Almost 6pm and still light out!   Woohoo...love longer days!  Still need to go close coops.  No biggie.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> Yep...retail store planograms.   Some are nicer than others!  🤣.  Both stores & Pogs.
> 
> A better day, ate lunch!   Stopped at 3:30 and came home.   Delivered eggs to DD, put a big baking hen in oven, dishwasher going, did feeding early and I'm having a glass of wine, relaxing!   Another hour or so and I'll eat.   While oven on, put a pan of leftover fats from some country ribs in there to render.  Waste not, want not.  Cook meals and heat house all at once.  😁.   That chicken will be several meals, plus a carcass for broth.  A pan of brownies might get tossed in there.  🤗  Hey.  I love chocolate.
> 
> Almost 6pm and still light out!   Woohoo...love longer days!  Still need to go close coops.  No biggie.


Ah poga-tory. Not hell but you wish you were someplace else. Been there done that. Who needs 16 varieties of Tide?


----------



## Alaskan

When they move stuff around in the grocery store... I TRULY look like I lost half my IQ.

I will enter an isle and just stand there looking at a shelf... thinking...  "but, but..  the cinnamon is supposed to be at eye height..  my hand should be able to touch it... right there... right there....  and.... and....  I see juice.  But, that shouldn't be juice...  it should be cinnamon. Juice is 2 isles down, West side,  middle of row, below eye level....  this is juice... East side of row...AT eye level... the juice is at eye level, on the East side... I am facing East... and looking at juice..... that is wrong..."

And my mind spirals....  

It is as if I lose the ability to read.....

I just stand there...  looking at stuff that is where it shouldn't be.... 

And I am so bewildered .....

It takes me a few trips to get the new configuration set in my head.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Shot this pic eating breakfast on Saturday 0 out that morning.

I have learned and am learning to listen and read what others say more and enjoy what I have been given by God. Mentally and physically.


----------



## Baymule

That is a pretty picture @Simpleterrier  Zero degrees? That's COLD!!


----------



## farmerjan

Nice picture.  Have see some 0 temps in my life... more in Ct than here in Va but there are some occasionally here.  Yep, it's cold.... I try to be thankful for what I have here... But the weather has been really up and down and we get more ice/rain/snow mixes and honestly, having just snow is preferable.  And as I get older, I like the warmth more and more.  Couldn't handle the temps of the deep south;  I like the 4 seasons... just don't want too much of the cold season anymore.


----------



## Mini Horses

Blue Sky said:


> Ah poga-tory. Not hell but you wish you were someplace else. Been there done that. Who needs 16 varieties of Tide?


Or sizes!   5, 10,15, 25 capsules???   What?  Why not 10, 50, 100!   Plenty.👍   And I go to various stores, so a bad set can "maka ya crazy" by end of week and 6th repeat. 😳



Alaskan said:


> When they move stuff around in the grocery store... I TRULY look like I lost half my IQ


Yeah, customers always ask questions because they think I work for the store.  Nope, just come in and move things around so you can't find them!  😎🤣


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Yeah, customers always ask questions because they think I work for the store.  Nope, just come in and move things around so you can't find them!  😎🤣


When I worked for the garbage company as purchaser, I was in Lowes so much that customers thought I worked there. And the heck of it was that I could tell them where to find what they were looking for!


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning i hope you get sleep soon. not alot going on her just the typical kid and parent drama. homeschool and falling behind in clean a certian cute baby going through another stage that means he wants to be held. Dh has been making friends and since the switch been almost impossible to talk to him on the phone.. cats are being butts at night meowing for attention so they got locked in kids bathroom so i could get sleep works only as well as the kids staying asleep. 76 more days to go... he might get to come home for a visit sometime in march we will see. he wanting us to move closer that way i get it but i refuse to move so close, we need to stiĺl be in a safe area for the kids sake. oh mountian lion aka couger/puma has been seen a block down from us with cubs. she killed a momma donkey and nearly took the colts life as well. so now carrying my shot gun or hand gun outside with me. this job has me in emotional roller coaster and God is working in this.


Romans 8:28 And He will work all things together for the good of those who love God and are called according to His purpose.


----------



## messybun

Alaskan said:


> When they move stuff around in the grocery store... I TRULY look like I lost half my IQ.
> 
> I will enter an isle and just stand there looking at a shelf... thinking...  "but, but..  the cinnamon is supposed to be at eye height..  my hand should be able to touch it... right there... right there....  and.... and....  I see juice.  But, that shouldn't be juice...  it should be cinnamon. Juice is 2 isles down, West side,  middle of row, below eye level....  this is juice... East side of row...AT eye level... the juice is at eye level, on the East side... I am facing East... and looking at juice..... that is wrong..."
> 
> And my mind spirals....
> 
> It is as if I lose the ability to read.....
> 
> I just stand there...  looking at stuff that is where it shouldn't be....
> 
> And I am so bewildered .....
> 
> It takes me a few trips to get the new configuration set in my head.


I’m right between two feed stores. Yikes it gets a little crazy, where chicken feed should be is castration tools and where needles are there’s actually hay. I think I have to just stick to one to keep my sanity.


----------



## farmerjan

I told off the mgr at the TSC a couple years ago.... We needed some tines for the side delivery rake and I ran in to get them so I could get home and put them in the rake and get on the tractor... NOPE... they had rearranged the store in the week or so since I had been there.... Couldn't find them, help didn't know where they were... mgr came back from lunch and had to get him and I told him just what I thought of all the stupid move everything... that was why REAL FARMERS were not coming in there to get stuff... because we wanted to come in get it and get out and get back to work.  If it wasn't a Sunday... I never would have gone in there anyway..... 
I understand that it is the store's way to get people to "BROWSE" more and then they buy more impulse stuff...  but I told them that they needed to leave the actual FARM stuff alone so people would be willing to come in and get stuff because most of us did not have time for all that BS.... a year later when I was in there he just happened to be on the floor supervising and I went to get something and it was right where it had been... and he came by and said aren't you the lady that told me to not move the real farmers stuff around... and I said, yes,,,, and he said well, you were right... we have more farmers coming in for stuff because they said they can come in and get what they need and don't have to go looking or asking for stuff.  I took alot of heat from the main office and I told them that I was trying to cater to both the weekend person and the full time farmer, and that I had increased sales so that was how I was going to run my store;  and they have left me alone.  So, I get some of their reset stuff... but those of us that deal with places want things to be where we can find the basics..... and we spend alot of money in these places over the course of the year....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well we're warming up here, for a few days at least.   It's been so up and way down for month or so...now they say 5 days of sun and 58-62!  Yahoo!!  It will seem like I've gone to a vacation area.   Oh. Wait.  I am in a vacation area for many.  😊 Yeah, beaches not far.  It is only 30 out now but warming fast to mid 50.  👍    Two days of work, then home.   Dare I plan to start garden seeds? 🤔. It's time.  I have most everything here. Maybe. 🤞


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready, I slept until 5:20 this morning! Finally! I didn't wake up every 2 hours and I wasn't wide awake at 3 AM. I think it's called exhaustion. I have the back seat of the truck loaded to the ceiling with small, mostly breakable items. Going to load up the back of the pick up and go to Groveton and unload. Neighbor Ron is going with me. Taking jacks to jack up the small portable building son took down there and block it up, so I can start putting stuff in it. The buyers (and my new, dear friends) brought their cargo trailer back yesterday and I can go through all the stuff in the big portable building that is staying here, pack, sort out, keep, throw away, and load the cargo trailer. Maybe take it next week.  Y'all have a great day!


----------



## messybun

Mini Horses said:


> Well we're warming up here, for a few days at least.   It's been so up and way down for month or so...now they say 5 days of sun and 58-62!  Yahoo!!  It will seem like I've gone to a vacation area.   Oh. Wait.  I am in a vacation area for many.  😊 Yeah, beaches not far.  It is only 30 out now but warming fast to mid 50.  👍    Two days of work, then home.   Dare I plan to start garden seeds? 🤔. It's time.  I have most everything here. Maybe. 🤞


Oh my gosh no! It can’t already be seed starting time! 😃


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i been debating on starting out garden just cleaning out the old one. even debated on maybe start building the raised beds hubby wont be home till may so not like he can build them now.... mmm desion to make.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> he wanting us to move closer that way i get it but i refuse to move so close, we need to stiĺl be in a safe area for the kids sake. oh mountian lion aka couger/puma has been seen a block down from us with cubs. she killed a momma donkey and nearly took the colts life as well. so now carrying my shot gun or hand gun outside with me.


Why is it not safe close to where he is? A cougar in the neighborhood sure doesn't seem safe!!! If this job is going to be long term you really want to look into the possibility of moving near it. What does it cost for him to live there? Can't be adding extra to the income having to pay for 2 housing units.



Alaskan said:


> When they move stuff around in the grocery store... I TRULY look like I lost half my IQ.


I HATE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LEAVE IT ALONE!!!!
And stop putting things I need on the bottom shelf, last move of that sort was olives. Unless they are out at the edge (and they never are after people start shopping after the stocker is done) I can't even see if there are any of the kind I want without getting down on my knees. I'm getting too old for that cr@p.



messybun said:


> Oh my gosh no! It can’t already be seed starting time! 😃


DW pulled out a seed catalog a couple of days ago and started pointing out stuff.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Bruce  he working in the Texas military all expense paid he has housing in a bunk house and food provide on base along with anything else he needs. He is currently station on the border. So its not an extra expense there. Its terms of how close, whats the best option and safest option concerning the kids and the fact i would still be alone.He is reguired to remain on base unless he has time days off which he really doesnt get. But I have church family here who will help with things and my parents are only 2.5 hours away compaired to adding like another 3hrs give or take to their drive.


----------



## Show Sebright

Hi y’all.


----------



## Show Sebright

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i been debating on starting out garden just cleaning out the old one. even debated on maybe start building the raised beds hubby wont be home till may so not like he can build them now.... mmm desion to make.


We have raised beds. It’s so nice not to bend down and work. I found that tomato’s do the best in raised beds


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I can't even see if there are any of the kind I want without getting down on my knees. I'm getting too old for that cr@p.


So Yes!!!!!

I think I have... at least once..  looked way down there and decided I didn't need that item anyway... no reason to crawl on the floor to see if one last can was at the way  back of the shelf.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> he working in the Texas military all expense paid he has housing in a bunk house and food provide on base along with anything else he needs. He is currently station on the border.


Well that does change things doesn't it! Yeah, right down on the border might not be the best place to move.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Well that does change things doesn't it! Yeah, right down on the border might not be the best place to move.


Ya' THINK?


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> Ya' THINK?


Hey, the kids get free Spanish lessons!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

messybun said:


> Hey, the kids get free Spanish lessons!


messybuns i know your joking but i have nothing good to say so i shut up on this before i say somthing ungodly. not mean towards you by anymeans or anyone well accept those people who hurt others and well we probably all feel the same way on that but doesnt need to be said. execially online.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 that must have hit you crosswise and I'm sorry for my part in it. @messybun didn't mean anything, she would never purposely say anything to hurt your feelings. My parents were raised in the Rio Grand Valley, my brother, sister and I were born there, close to Brownsville. My half sister has a half sister that lives there. Said I wouldn't recognize it now, it has grown and is a very busy place. 

Many thanks to your husband for doing his part and many thanks to you for the separation and anxiety you are dealing with. I pray for your husband's safety and for you and your children for I know y'all miss him so much. Big hugs to you, all of us here on BYH love you and your family.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready y'all. I have a couple coming to look at sheep this morning at 8AM. I don't have any for sale, but they want to come and are all excited, so ok, come on. I met the husband at the feed store and he texted me that night. Wife is all excited to find someone with Katahdin sheep. 

I'm going to Tyler or maybe Jacksonville today to find 20' nylon slings to lift the 500 gallon fuel tank with. Northern tool doesn't have any, Harbor Freight in Tyler has limited supply, I'll have to call. If they don't have 2 of them, then I'll call the Jacksonville store, internet says they have plenty. I won't set the tank back on the stand in Groveton, nor will I fill it up. I'll wait until I find my home, then get it set up and filled up. I have a diesel tractor, diesel mule and of course a diesel truck, but have always been very sparing in filling the truck up from it. It sure beats hauling 5 gallon cans around. I'll set some concrete blocks so it isn't laying on the ground.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> messybuns i know your joking but i have nothing good to say so i shut up on this before i say somthing ungodly. not mean towards you by anymeans or anyone well accept those people who hurt others and well we probably all feel the same way on that but doesnt need to be said. execially online.


My sincere apologies. I meant no offense or to take a serious situation too lightly. 
I do suspect we have very similar feelings towards those who hurt others, and not particularly nice ones.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yall are good takes abit more to get under my skin. Just my smart butt comeback would have been, how to put it inappropriate i suppose is the best word and probably would have upset other people who dont really know me. plus it was more momma bear less christian like lol so i opted to behave. Messybuns i have no issue with same with you baymule. when it comes to picking fights i choose not to until the line i have made for myself is crossed yall are no where near it i know yall where making light and thats a good thing i just had no comeback that wasnt aggressive to the shall we call the predators of the border... and you probaby have some idea where my comeback was heading. you dont hurt children in any way and the people on the border who are trafficing babies and other things have my complete angry and viotlent side ready for war. i have a massive passion for children protection and as a sociality these days we dont do enough and the people trying to normalize pedophiles and other such things better start pedaling backwards because some of us arent ever going to bend. there are so many areas are kids are under attack and parents, sociality needs to come together and say hell no! come even close to this line and its war. okay mild rant over i think. anyways i know yalls intention wasnt to be rude or hurtful so i didnt take it that way by anymeans.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

alrighty then todays plan i have non lol. goals are vets office depending on what they say to get cat fixed might have to wait paycheck isnt in till the 18th and dont have full amount so we see if they take a partial for now.  other then that house work and school. i started converting an old coop into a giant planter mooohaha. it will grow me food now 😁. i am also do some wood working on some furniture that needed some help lol figured not a bad time for bring it back to life. need some more supplies for the finishing of it. also waa debating on picking up some free pieces so i could keep my self a bit more busy idol hands and brain makes for me to go insane. i know thats played alot into my mental health cleaning non stop isnt healthy. need a outlit since the animals and garden arent around and chickens dont count not enough work to keep me from going crazy which probably sounds a bit nuts from someone with five kids but i tend to be high energy and need a more physical outlit for it. been exercising some that helps some but still not enough... yesterday starting on this stuff seemed to help. i enjoy working with my hands and doing things that arent undonr and need redoing ever five minutes lol. oh well such is life.


----------



## Baymule

I'm still sitting here in my sloppy sweat pants and one of BJ's shirts. Guess I'd better slug down the last of the cold coffee in my cup, get dressed and get outside. Got those people coming at 8, so I need to get motivated.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

baymule how fare you be lazy man its not like you constantly busy 😉


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I'm still sitting here in my sloppy sweat pants and one of BJ's shirts. Guess I'd better slug down the last of the cold coffee in my cup, get dressed and get outside.


Up but still in your PJs at 6:15 AM??? For shame!!!!
I will not mention that I got up about 7 am which is quite normal for me


----------



## Mini Horses

It's ok Bay!   You know what?  I've realized that I have gotten lazy this winter....a lot of not nice weather and very little job work, allowed me to just sit around.🤔.  Now it's about what I want to do.  ☹️. Bad girl. I need motivation. It just seems to have gone away.   Maybe the D3 will help!   Works better if I actually take it.   🤣


----------



## Baymule

A lovely couple came out to see the sheep. They raise Border Collies and registered Boer goats. And cows, and geese and chickens and ducks and that’s all I remember. I invited them to join BYH, hope they do, nice folks.

Been gone all day running errands that I didn’t want to stop what I was doing, to go to town for something. So today was my do everything day. Just got home, got to feed dogs and sheep, then crawl back into my sloppy sweats and get a red solo cup of iced tea.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

stick a fork in me this girl is done... kids actually all asleep in bed(baby not counted) no more scream fits from two tired toddlers and no more them waking the baby up everytime he finally falls asleep... most of the day was great then crazy hour hit at 2:30ish last really till 8;40 is and just check they are official all asleep kitchen swept dishes are donw forget the rest i am going to bed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey yall morning already debating on going back to sleep as i cant do much when the kids are asleep. two toddlers are in my bed and the baby is ij his bed in my room. dh is saying they changed the schedule again to 4 days on and 4 days off but he has to stay in 50 miles.... he thinking about us being either on base or dang close. as much as i miss him i am not sure if thats the best plan.... chickens wouldnt be go and not sure the cats, dog, guinea pigs or lizard would go kids would be upset if they didnt but rv living... yeah lots to think about (to be honest i would be heart broke too about the animals). I dont know i just dont know.


----------



## Marie2020

Good morning everyone just checking in an catching up. I hope you are all well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, been a couple days since I was last here. Been a busy week, but all is well. Super snowy here today!


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe on his days off he could check a rental within that 50, with an acre it two for the animals you have now.  ??  I wouldn't "buy" there right now!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

not sure hot teas gonna be enough... 
good dreams and baby been sleep through the night i just cant. i end up texting dh everything every couple of hours. eventually i sleep lol. dh is trying to get some days he can see us but wiĺl see how that goes. i dont know if we wiĺl buy a small amount of land just for temporarily living since we could be there three or more years. or if we will rent or can rent. with five kids and all their pets it tends to be the biggest issue we had around here.... most tell us no because of the size of our family or they want more the what we could afford.


----------



## Show Sebright

Horse Evaluation Competition today.. forgot my coffe🥱😴


----------



## farmerjan

I have to ask @Show Sebright ... how is it that you have a Barred Rock for your avatar???? 
Hope that you got a "2nd wind" and got through the Horse Evaluation Competition today.


----------



## Simpleterrier

So I just gotta ask seeing your husband and your kids seeing an being with their dad 4 days out of every 8 or keeping your chickens and guinea pigs and cats.

Just read that a few times over and over you'd rather have a chicken a cat and a guinea pig instead of your husband and your kids dad.

If my wife said that we'd be having chicken and cat and guinea pig stir fry


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats not what i said at all. but okay i was saying i would be upset and would prefer not getting rid of them... and if you are referong to the renting thing its hard to find a hiuse in our price range thats okay with us having five kids.
my biggest concern has mostly been the safety factor. of the location also the abilitly living in a rv full tim with 7 of us. and i have gotten rid of every animal expect the kids pets... which dh has also stated his reluctance in getting rid of their pets with all the bs they have gone through. i dont care for the way you took what i said.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Simpleterrier might help yiu understand all of what i thinking about.


----------



## farmerjan

I get the quandary that @Jesusfreak101 is in.  They have changed his work schedule already twice.  What if they give up everything and go there, the kids will go nuts in an apt after having a much "freer" lifestyle.  She will feel hemmed in and if the area is not all that safe, the kids will not be able to go outside unsupervised at all.  There are 2 small ones plus the baby to have to take into consideration.  The pets at least give the kids some outlet.  What if he is not there for 4 out of 8 days.  What if his schedule changes again and again.. or he gets sent out of the area for a few weeks?? 

 Personally I would not want to be that close to that area right at this point in time.  I have several farmer friends that have expressed their problems with being along the border... with kids it is worse.  The one says that now he will not allow any of his kids to go out alone on the property that has been in his family for over 100 years.  His teenagers take a rifle when they go out on the farm now... always in pairs.  That is no life.  It is not just an occasional happening.  He has found several dead illegals that the "mules" will desert once they get across the border and they already have paid some of their money.... the one guy rides with the border patrol on his land.... there is more garbage left behind like needles and drug crap... and the disgusting waste of real crap and stuff... clothes, backpacks, you name it.  There are too many cases of assault, rapes, breaking into houses.  One other guy said his parents house was being broken into and the mother called whatever authorities, then called the son.... he got there and wounded one that had gotten in and threatened the elderly father with a knife... and held them at gun point for over an HOUR because the border patrol and sheriff's were tied up elsewhere and they are stretched so thin. 

No, I would think it over a hundred times and much as she might want to move, I would not make that move with 5 young children when she is still going to be the primary caregiver.  Justifying the animals is one way to not let the possible horrors take up too much of her thoughts. 

If I could give @Jesusfreak101 one piece of advice, as I guess I am doing here, is to think of this as being in the "military" to where your loved one is gone for an extended type of deployment.  Wives and families of soldiers do things like this for months on end.   She and her husband need to come to some sort of reasonable visitation... maybe once a month go there for the 4 days.... rent a camper for the family, she can drive one of those that aren't too big... make it into a vacation to go see dad at his work for a few days... and do whatever it takes to keep it together at home.  If something happened to one of the kids,  she would never forgive herself or her husband.  Go down and see the area... get a feel for it.  Then if it feels not to be so threatening, look around.  Yes, he could spend the first of his 4 days off looking around for a place to rent.... maybe someplace they could park a trailer or something?  But I would not make those kind of decisions until I spent at least one trip down there for a couple of days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Simpleterrier  forgot to add my quote 





Jesusfreak101 said:


> @Bruce  he working in the Texas military all expense paid he has housing in a bunk house and food provide on base along with anything else he needs. He is currently station on the border. So its not an extra expense there. Its terms of how close, whats the best option and safest option concerning the kids and the fact i would still be alone.He is reguired to remain on base unless he has time days off which he really doesnt get. But I have church family here who will help with things and my parents are only 2.5 hours away compaired to adding like another 3hrs give or take to their drive.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you @farmerjan. yes it something we constantly discussing and maybe even just moving closer that way but not all the way. just to make visits easier. dh says his area isnt as bad as other but still not the point for either of us. this is going to be a hard desion that takes more talks that are hard to have because of his schedule. he on night shift they had him work 6days off one and cant seem to keep a schedule more then a few days they are under manned. right now they are on 4on 4off. they are also required to stay in pairs while on base even to use the restroom. same if they want to leave the base women are required to be accompained by two or more men. so yah i am still thinking its not a good plan. i dont mind moving a hr closer but umm any closer and i nervous as a bat in sunlight.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Jesusfreak101  hey I read and took that wrong. Glad to hear I am not correct in what how I read it


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i can understand that its lack of context and all


----------



## Show Sebright

farmerjan said:


> I have to ask @Show Sebright ... how is it that you have a Barred Rock for your avatar????
> Hope that you got a "2nd wind" and got through the Horse Evaluation Competition today.


Thanks. I hope we did good we just got home. 🥱😴 looooong day. 
Barred rock is there for advertising my 3 barred rock for sale at the Central Florida fair. You can auction for 3 and if you will you can choose to have and additional 2!


----------



## Baymule

Long day. Not home yet, 2 more hours. Tomorrow will be a long day too.


----------



## Simpleterrier

So we have had low teens down to below zero on and off. Guess what a hen just hatched some eggs she had 8 under her and I have seen 2 so far. She's out in the unheated coop


----------



## Show Sebright

Simpleterrier said:


> So we have had low teens down to below zero on and off. Guess what a hen just hatched some eggs she had 8 under her and I have seen 2 so far. She's out in the unheated coop


I hope she is able to keep them warm.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

three cats and a dog in the house all kniwn fir killing mice outside... there a mouse in my house slackers gonna put stuff out for it in a but first need to finish my chores.


----------



## Mini Horses

That mouse worked hard to get away!!🤣🤣

I have 9 cats on patrol.   Are they "LGCs"?   Well, they certainly are great hunters!!!  Worth their weight, for sure.   Oh, ferals that live here....come when called but, only 2 touchable.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> three cats and a dog in the house all kniwn fir killing mice outside... there a mouse in my house slackers gonna put stuff out for it in a but first need to finish my chores.



It’s all about fun, when they’re outside it’s fun to go after mice. When they’re inside it’s more entertaining to watch you do it!


----------



## Simpleterrier

So far 4/8 of the eggs have hatched first time we had one go broodie in the winter. I didn't think any would hatch


----------



## Bruce

I've got a stupid broody. Below 0°F this morning and she was in the buster all night. Of course her water froze so I had to let her out as the high today was 8°F. Similar tonight and tomorrow. She ran straight back to the nest box. I put her on the roost after dark but I'll buy all of you dinner if she isn't growling at me from the box in the morning. 

And, as most of you know, she was sitting on her infertile egg, no rooster.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Bruce where do you live again. and what time is breakfast 😉


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so went to church took the kids to dq got ice cream and lunch. came home a friend/adopted fanily came over she gave the kids valentines gifts (wont be able to tomorrow), i even got a balloon and chocolate score! plus she brought over bonus things like milk and cereal!(she stated i know you always are runnin out lol) after she left found out we have another leak this time under the house ironically its thebsame sewage line that i have the in side leak from just a different section. gonna have my daddy come up and help me fix them as one is a screw on and my hand musscles arent strong enough plus unless i want to go try and find dh tools for plumbing which he hids or doesnt have i whether wait to go under the house for that long with toddlers running unsubervised.. atleast if my daddy help my momma will be here as well which mean eye on the kids during repairs lol.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> so went to church took the kids to dq got ice cream and lunch. came home a friend/adopted fanily came over she gave the kids valentines gifts (wont be able to tomorrow), i even got a balloon and chocolate score! plus she brought over bonus things like milk and cereal!(she stated i know you always are runnin out lol) after she left found out we have another leak this time under the house ironically its thebsame sewage line that i have the in side leak from just a different section. gonna have my daddy come up and help me fix them as one is a screw on and my hand musscles arent strong enough plus unless i want to go try and find dh tools for plumbing which he hids or doesnt have i whether wait to go under the house for that long with toddlers running unsubervised.. atleast if my daddy help my momma will be here as well which mean eye on the kids during repairs lol.


I am glad your friend dropped by...



 on the plumbing!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

waters on to get hot.. so tired i wanted to go to sleep early last night but that didnt work out. maybe tonight lol. didnt get to talk to dh very long again. trying not to ne frustrated to much about it. going make the sugar cookies in a minute for the kids so they can decorate them later. that and breakfast... not much else goes on here i cook the either eat or complain and eat lol, we clean and do school and start again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and having coffee infusions!  Cold at 26 but, no rain, snow or wintery mix last night as threatened. 🎉🎉 Went past me!! Hurray!  Now 60-70 end of week -- with some rain.  Ok, warm will make it ok.

Couple chores, then off to work...full week of work.  🤷

Hope everyone else has a good week also!  😊


----------



## Baymule

I'm up, had first cup of coffee.


----------



## Show Sebright

Woh it is only 40 in the lows at night 


Bruce said:


> I've got a stupid broody. Below 0°F this morning and she was in the buster all night. Of course her water froze so I had to let her out as the high today was 8°F. Similar tonight and tomorrow. She ran straight back to the nest box. I put her on the roost after dark but I'll buy all of you dinner if she isn't growling at me from the box in the morning.
> 
> And, as most of you know, she was sitting on her infertile egg, no rooster.


----------



## Show Sebright

Y’all we got 8th place!!!! Now we get to go to State finals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Nothing says Valentine’s Day like Frappe with her flower.

And the before pictures


----------



## Simpleterrier

So 4/8 not bad for chicks tossed out other eggs and they were duds was 6 out this morning


----------



## Mini Horses

Good on chicks!   Bad on temps😲.  23 here and I'm not happy with that.  Worse, it was 58 in the house.  Turned up heat.  Turned on coffee.   Brrrr

Sitting in warm bed, having hot coffee....waiting and dreading chores!    Then, to work.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop and her husband are here, we worked like mad yesterday. She constructed boxes to pack the odd size big pictures in and they are all done. Her husband and I packed the cargo trailer. That 12’x24’ building is practically empty now. And that trailer is full. I have a lot of stuff! Too much stuff! Oh well, when I find my farm and move again, I can go through everything and move what I want and then have a big yard sale.  

We are working hard, but we are having fun. You can’t be around @Ridgetop and not have fun. Put us together and we laugh and howl like hyenas. It’s 39F this morning with a high of 68F and will be sunny. We have another beautiful day! I’m so grateful to have outstanding friends like Ridgetop and her husband!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ds2 has a stomach bug, baking tons of things today so i dont have to do it later. 6-8 loafs bread, 40-50 totillas, 2-3 kinds of muffins, rendering lard, pancakes for easy breakfast, biscuits, biscuit muffins, french bread, pizza dough for premade pizza, debating on brownies and a few other items.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> ds2 has a stomach bug, baking tons of things today so i dont have to do it later. 6-8 loafs bread, 40-50 totillas, 2-3 kinds of muffins, rendering lard, pancakes for easy breakfast, biscuits, biscuit muffins, french bread, pizza dough for premade pizza, debating on brownies and a few other items.


 You make me tired just thinking about all that baking.... plus no one here to eat it all. I am overweight enough now... I would look like the Goodyear blimp if I did all that....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol i am also doing buns but if i dont we wont have it for the rest of the week and if people are sick i refuse to hit the store if i dont have to. lol this way i atleast can hold the store off for a bit longer. really need to go i am running out of a lot of things(mostly running low but still). but havent gone in since before dh left so about a month cause we went a week or so prior to him leaving then went the day before for some small items.  but yeah.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

some might bet done tomorrow we shall see. i might have been optimistic and with home schooling and baby ..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i call it quit for the day. i got six loafs, 50 tortillas, 48 muffins, 36 pancakes done. need to get kitchened cleaned up from that and breakfast and lunch. need to get school finished up laundry put away and dinner going i am sitting for a break. toddler in lap baby startibg to fuss need to change feed and put down for nap. ds2 is feelibg better, dd1 almost done with school ds1 waiting on me also entertaining baby cause dd2 is in my lap she got a booboo. laundry yelling at me now how rude...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well ds2 is running low grade fever but hasnt thrown up since this morning. dd2 has been throwing up last couple of hours do tending her and laundry. no clean clothes allowed on floor.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well ds2 is running low grade fever but hasnt thrown up since this morning. dd2 has been throwing up last couple of hours do tending her and laundry. no clean clothes allowed on floor.


Well.... bother.... I hope that they get well fast...


----------



## Mini Horses

I vaguely remember those days with my two, sickies and laundry.  Can't imagine with five and several so much younger!!  🙄. You go, Girl!!

Hot coffee and relaxing.   Heavy frost gone, thanks to the beautiful sunshine.   Low 60s today but, I'm working  until mid afternoon.  Then home for a few days with more warm weather! 👏 Some outside work will happen.  Last weekend the weather was good but I spent a day helping DD to haul a couple downed trees for next year's fireplace fuel.   She cut, I loaded FEL on tractor, took to her yard and dumped.  Lastly drug the two trunks for her.  So, not much beyond chores for self.  This weekend, my turn.  😁


----------



## Jesusfreak101

going to be a long day was a long night. dd2 still getting sick, ds2 feels better. dd1 and ds1 have sore throats and stuffy noses... ds3 is hungry lol so we are good. gonna be starting laundry (all cloth diapers so majority are washed but cant fall behind)here in a minute also need to carpet clean one spot in my bedroom and clean one of the kitchen chairs. a friend of mind is gonna pick up my small curbside order so that i dont have to take the kids out. gonna make some ice cubes might make some out of tea... to help dd2 as she thirsty and wants to drink the nile(she take several gallons of milk also) but cant hold it down. i make some from gaterade when it get here. need to fix breakfast gonna be load of fun tell the toddler no food... oh well she have hold down liquids first. gonna make soup and mashed potatoes... sounds fun lol.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> going to be a long day was a long night. dd2 still getting sick, ds2 feels better. dd1 and ds1 have sore throats and stuffy noses... ds3 is hungry lol so we are good. gonna be starting laundry (all cloth diapers so majority are washed but cant fall behind)here in a minute also need to carpet clean one spot in my bedroom and clean one of the kitchen chairs. a friend of mind is gonna pick up my small curbside order so that i dont have to take the kids out. gonna make some ice cubes might make some out of tea... to help dd2 as she thirsty and wants to drink the nile(she take several gallons of milk also) but cant hold it down. i make some from gaterade when it get here. need to fix breakfast gonna be load of fun tell the toddler no food... oh well she have hold down liquids first. gonna make soup and mashed potatoes... sounds fun lol.


Don’t forget about jello. It might appease your toddler, but it’s more liquid than not, so might be safe.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol funny you should say that i bought 9-10 boxes and 4-6 premade packs lol. so need a nap.... soup currently going on stove ready to eat when ever. dd2 is finally holding down gaterade and she ate some jello woohoo!! ds2 had one more round of fun in him(dislike the term throwing up right now the pain is to real lol) and so far no more episodes. dd1 ia running fever 100.8, ds1 has fever about the same temp as dd1, ds2 hit 102.5, and dd2 was at 100.7-101. all are on motrin again and have been laying around all day. dd2 had me carring her everywhere she didnt  feel good enough to walk she burnt so much energy and was really pale finally got the energy to start being a 2 year old again yay. ds2 ( almost 4) is feeling well enough to be bossy and move around to so happy with that. ds1 (6) has been moving around the most and dd1 is a sassy 8 (almost 9) old again so yay there. ds3 baby boy 3month old (2/23 he will be 4 techically) has been a doll eating playing the normal life for him. need to do some dishes and throw some things in tje wash make food for those who can have it and get something for those who arent ready for it. get. that cleaned up atleast sweep the kitchen and call it done. maybe take my hot shower that i attempted this morning and see how it goes lol.


----------



## Baymule

So sorry that y'all are sick @Jesusfreak101 it sounds like y'all may have the Omicron variant of Covid. If so, that is actually a good thing. so y'all can get antibodies against it.

We are pulling out this morning for Groveton. Still have a few things to load up, it just started pouring rain. Of course it did. Internet gets cut off soon. I;ll try to keep updated on my phome.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well so far two of us arent not including dh just those here lol. Baby and I both seem fine praising God for that and the others have small improvements we marching forward so God Is GOOD! Been able to keep the house up and kids tendedvand ect so thats an amazing blessing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Baymule its part of life, really doesnt matter what the virus is all i can do is supportive care and let it ride out. that and treat the symtoms. God is in control and has been helping me with the kids so we are all good.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> found out we have another leak this time under the house



That doesn't look good! And unless my eyes deceive me, it doesn't look like that joint was even glued! If that is the case I'm not surprised it came apart.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Starting to warm up around here! Ducks are happy about that... Val and Frankie not so much LOL! They don't like being outside as often as I need them to be.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Cecilia's-herd next summer you'll be trying to run after them outside -- as they go in separate directions!  🤣. They'll love outside then.  🤗

Yesterday was 74!  Sunshine and big breezes.   Today 67 at get up, overcast, winds, light rain and dropping to low 30s tonight.  🙄😳. Then, settle into 50s and sun all weekend.🤷

Just soooo happy to not have those snow storms others have!!!

I'm having breakfast and calmly watching the big traffic issues around, on morning news.   Thankful I can just see it on TV, smile and know I don't have to go near!   😁. It's a pretty good life I have.   I'm sure the goats would like me to come feed soon.  I'll get there!!! 🤣

Enjoy your day!!  Appreciate the small things.....smell the flowers.  🤗


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy guys, just wanted to check in here. 
I think this is worth sharing, I am headed to a horse show this weekend, and for the first time in a long time, I am not sick coming into the show. Just really wanted to share that because given my luck, this has not happened in a while.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. At Groveton house now. It's official, this is where I live. Ridgetop and her husband have been wonderful, we have worked hard, and laughed a lot along the way. Still plenty to do, but got a temporary pen built for Trip and Carson yesterday out of horse panels. They are high enough that Trip can't jump out. 

There are boxes everywhere. Today we'll unload some more and start on pens for the sheep. Pens will hold the sheep and Anatolians until I can get a fence up across the back and front of "their" pasture. I gotta have more coffee.......


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> At Groveton house now. It's official, this is where I live.



Hmmm...busy now but, in a week it will be somewhere between strange, an adventure and WTH was I thinking?  🤣🤭.  Coffee will be very important.  Oh, my what a list you have!!   I'm tired just thinking about it.  😳

Better get myself another cuppa.  I'm already going " where to start?" and not even there.🤣


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> for the first time in a long time, I am not sick coming into the show.



Seems like something you want to repeat


----------



## Show Sebright

Omg y’all!!! A fair down here has trees. You you do the whole showmanship and record book thing with your tree. And then you auction it. One went for 1100. I need to get into this tree business.


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't understand the "tree" thing.   Though you were doing chickens.?.  🤷.  Heck, yeah. At a grand each that's quite a"tree".   Explain pls.  🤭

So I'm up with coffee at 5:30....woke at 4.  😲🤔No back to sleep happened, so got up.   Appointment to get a truckload of hay at 7:30.   Wanted to do yesterday but steady 30mph winds told me it was a bad idea overall.  Bad enough tossing 55-60# without winds!   Now I'm back, all unloaded and still not happy with those 26 temps from this morning.  Sun out bright, it'll warm fast.   Need to get out and accomplish something today as yesterday was pretty much lost.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Now I'm back, all unloaded and still not happy with those 26 temps from this morning. Sun out bright, it'll warm fast. Need to get out and accomplish something today as yesterday was pretty much lost.


If you unloaded hay - you've already accomplished something!  That's a work out or sure.


----------



## farmerjan

Cold here this morning.  Was 21 when I left for work at 3:45 A.M. BUT RECORDING THERMOMETER SAID IT DROPPED TO 19 .....before I got home.  Back at noon, and is up to 42 and not much wind today... THANK YOU very much.  Yesterday was just cold with that wind.  Just ate some "breakfast" and going to get some stuff done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning everyone!  🤗

Cool but warming here (31 to upper 60) with some overcast.   I hope to do something outside.  Plenty to pick from. 😁. And I have a few goat hooves that I need to trim.  That's probably going to be the "highlight" of my day....if I survive it.   🤔🤣

Been reviewing what I want to plant in my garden.  Wow, tiring and I need control!  No wonder so many would rather "just buy".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> And I have a few goat hooves that I need to trim. That's probably going to be the "highlight" of my day....if I survive it. 🤔🤣


I feel your pain, lol.  Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Show Sebright

Y’all I’m getting ready for fair in 1 week and it is in the 80s. I’m cleaning coops, washing birds, rebuilding the cages. It’s all worth it for fair week. It y’all are in Florida come and visit the central Florida fair!


----------



## Blue Sky

All about the weather for me. 60’s and 70’s, severe thunderstorms then a howling blue norther will bring sleet, snow and ice in a couple of days. We have a better system to keep the sheep’s water topped off. Everything else is still in place from the storm on the 4th. The new dog killed a lamb and the resident LGDs clobbered her for it. She is a good yard watch dog and will have a home here regardless.


----------



## Bruce

Really sad that the dog killed the lamb, big loss for you. Good that the LGD's gave her hell. I hope she learned her lesson.


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Really sad that the dog killed the lamb, big loss for you. Good that the LGD's gave her hell. I hope she learned her lesson.


I think some LGDs go through a war of instincts at a certain age. Then they are schooled and or outgrow their prey drive. This dog lived mostly on a short chain with intermittent jail breaks to run the woods. She probably learned to feed herself. I’m confident she’ll come around.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> I think some LGDs go through a war of instincts at a certain age. Then they are schooled and or outgrow their prey drive. This dog lived mostly on a short chain with intermittent jail breaks to run the woods. She probably learned to feed herself. I’m confident she’ll come around.


Our dog killed a few chickens before we trained him not to...  hasn't killed a single bird in over 10 years now


We never did get good with him and floppy goat ears....  had to watch him ....  he was fine with other goat ears, and with the kids.


----------



## Blue Sky

I knew she was going to be a challenge and while I hate losing lambs, it’s part of the deal sometimes. The lamb had overslept or not paid attention and missed the flock leaving the pen for the pasture. Panicked and probably ran (I was in the house- morning coffee had announced its exit strategy) and running lamb became second breakfast. LGDs arrived and punished. Good job boys. On a side note it was 85 degrees in DFW today. Weather, hoo boy.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> We never did get good with him and floppy goat ears.... had to watch him


I guess he preferred the LaMancha look?


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 12:30 not making coffee at this hour! Got a bowl of cereal, doing some catch up reading and ready to go back to sleep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today I will work my stores for the week.  Yep, one day.  I'm liking it because next week is 100% different!   Jobs cover every day, all week.   Dates to do won't allow me to move and level out into a different week.  Oh, well....it's how life goes. 😁. Just move farm jobs around.  Still way better than a 9-5er.

Lovely coffee.  Enjoying relaxed morning.  Even slept until 7.  🤭.  Weather says we get rain, maybe 1/2 inch...spread over 3 days.   Geesh. One and done seems a better plan.  But Mother Nature likes to make her own schedule, just like me.  I understand.

Checked over goat udders and bellies yesterday.   Most will twin, it appears.  One looks like she may trip again -- never know until it happens.   Two I thought didn't catch are looking like they did.  Hope so, more hay money always helps.  👍.  Nice to have beautiful weather for a group pasture walk.  It was warm and sunny.   The hens felt a need to lay eggs.  I believe Spring is coming!  Plum tree has some blooms opening, too.  That may be a touch early but, there they are!  Apple trees budding, too.  It's happening folks  -- SPRING sneaking in🤣


----------



## Baymule

I’m alive now. Woke up an hour ago, did my 20 sit ups and stretches for the back of my leg muscles. Due to knee pain, I tend to take short choppy steps, so the muscles tighten up. I’ve been averaging 3 1/2 miles walking per day, all in a small space, walking back and forth, unloading, unpacking, and building pens.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, cold day here, hoping we will make it to a positive temperature today. Got a big test, so big day. But cold days like today make me miss my chores a little less.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I guess he preferred the LaMancha look?


He was fine with Saanen ears too.



Luckily he didn't try to turn our Nubian into a LaMancha...  just nipped/pricked them a bit.


----------



## Alaskan

All you peeps talking about spring.

 

This is my place... at the CRACK of DAWN I tell ya!  The crack!  Look at that LIGHT, and only 8:30!!!


----------



## Bruce

Just because I TALK about spring doesn't mean it is near. Though being down at the 48th parallel, I'm getting more light than you are.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Make it stop! It's been going for a few hours now. I wasn't expecting this at our altitude when we got the freeze warning. I'm hoping the covers stay on my plants.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

see we dont normally get snow... it doesnt end well when we do. we currently 82º and tomorrow our high 52º thats the crazyness we deal with.


----------



## Bruce

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Make it stop!


Definitely a bigger problem for people like you who don't often get snow. Anything growing here is either hardy to -20°F (including dormancy) or dead. There is no saving anything else through the winter.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Definitely a bigger problem for people like you who don't often get snow. Anything growing here is either hardy to -20°F (including dormancy) or dead. There is no saving anything else through the winter.


Or it migrates!


----------



## Bruce

Well I GUESS one could extend the term "grow" to birds since the eggs hatch and the baby birds grow. However, I've never seen a plant migrate without a pot and human help.


----------



## Alaskan

I am home from shopping at THREE, count them...THREE stores...

I am here parked....  and I notice that...

ALL CHILDREN ARE GONE AND I WILL HAVE TO BRING IN AND PUT AWAY ALL FOOD BY MYSELF!!!   


I might remember how..

Oh blast all....  I knew the children that cook well would be gone... and I was going to pick up a slice of pizza on my way home...

Ya mean I will have to cook for myself too?!?!?   

Wowsers...  those kids have me spoiled rotten!

I guess I will manage


----------



## Show Sebright

I have to go to bed like a normal human being🥱🥱🥱. But I get to wash 12 chickens tomorrow evening!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> ALL CHILDREN ARE GONE AND I WILL HAVE TO BRING IN AND PUT AWAY ALL FOOD BY MYSELF!!!


And yet, like the fable of the ant and the grasshopper, they will all happily EAT the food you foraged and stored for later.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  it seems to be a rare occurrence to have no help!  You can do this!!👍🤣

Warm 60 and mist like rain.  Several fronts marching through so, temps fluctuating radically next few days but not freezing.   I'm good with it as it becomes overall warmer.  Cool weather forage is starting, needs rain, all working nicely.   Except the garden needs doing!  Goats are out in field, so ya know it isn't really "raining"!!  Not if they are outside.🤣

Fresh coffee is mighty good, help yourself to some!  I certainly am.  Just looking at my lists and deciding what & when to do.  Better decide what to take from freezer so I can cook later.  Not hungry so it's a harder choice. 🤔😊

It's almost boring here.   🤣🤷🙄😲.   Must be missing something?  Memory?  🤫


----------



## Baymule

Going for my second cup of coffee. The hot spot my DD set me up on is working well, a little slow, but the satellite was too. It's gonna take awhile to get unpacked and figure out how/where to put things. @Ridgetop and her DH are a huge help, plus we are having a lot of fun, if moving can ever be called fun. Haha, we make it fun. We make fun of ourselves, being cripples, needing knee replacement surgery. But we find a way to get things done. Yesterday she and I took the shiny chrome rails off the truck so we could put the camper top on, to transport Sentry and Sheba. I had never done it, giving that area of expertise to BJ and Neighbor Robert. So I muddled through it, we got the rails off, now I know what size socket they take. LOL DS came by, we put the camper top on and clamped it down. Ready for blast off!


----------



## farmerjan

Rain off and on yesterday, some this morning.  Temps in the 50's straight through the night.  Some sun today, 60's plus, then rain again tonight into tomorrow, then Friday some... At least no snow or freezing stuff... 
Bad day yesterday with our preg checks on the group of cattle... got to figure out how to go from here with huge loss of income stream next year... 
Guess I will not be thinking of retirement any time soon...


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Well I GUESS one could extend the term "grow" to birds since the eggs hatch and the baby birds grow. However, I've never seen a plant migrate without a pot and human help.


Bermuda grass. While it’s not directly mentioned in Revelation I’m reasonably certain Bermuda grass could be part of the tribulation.


----------



## Blue Sky

Freezing rain periodically since 4:30a. Windy. More ice expected especially bad tonight and all day tomorrow. Cooking for family and dogs before the power goes. Last ewe to lamb looks edgy.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And yet, like the fable of the ant and the grasshopper, they will all happily EAT the food you foraged and stored for later.


Like locusts I tell ya!!!  Locusts!!!!

I remember years back...  when the kids were little... and the older ones were starting into the teenage phase...

I told spouse we were out of food....  Sppuse said that was not possible...  huge grocery trip, only 3 days ago....  I told spouse to open the fridge...  

That was the start of the 2 casseroles at a time season of life


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Cool weather forage is starting, needs rain, all working nicely.




My place yesterday morning...pretty sure zero grass growth.


----------



## Show Sebright

I’m trying to make a home made sheep outfit because tomorrow is dress up as an animal day. It’s not going well. It’s worth it though for National FFA week


----------



## Blue Sky

Show Sebright said:


> I’m trying to make a home made sheep outfit because tomorrow is dress up as an animal day. It’s not going well. It’s worth it though for National FFA week


I’m sorry it’s going baaaadly.


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> I’m sorry it’s going baaaadly.


Lol I think I figured it out. I got ear tag earrings, home made black leg warmers, white shirt, black jeans and of course my trusty pair of boots.


----------



## Mini Horses

Dreary outside.  Possible rain.   Hohummmm.  Slept late with the low light.  

Have a few days home again.  I'd enjoy that more with no rain! 🤣🤣

@Alaskan  those pictures are awesome!   But, yeah, I don't see grass growing there. 😁😂🤭.   BUT if you had stayed in TX, might see some.   Visit. 🌞🤗

Where IS everyone???   I'm just gonna have my morning drug...coffee...and wait for ya!


----------



## Show Sebright

Morning 
I took my goat on a walk this morning. 


Mini Horses said:


> Dreary outside.  Possible rain.   Hohummmm.  Slept late with the low light.
> 
> Have a few days home again.  I'd enjoy that more with no rain! 🤣🤣
> 
> @Alaskan  those pictures are awesome!   But, yeah, I don't see grass growing there. 😁😂🤭.   BUT if you had stayed in TX, might see some.   Visit. 🌞🤗
> 
> Where IS everyone???   I'm just gonna have my morning drug...coffee...and wait for ya!


----------



## farmerjan

Cold, dreary and wet.  High was 48 around midnight... it is now down to 33 at 10.... Wasn't supposed to get this cold until late afternoon... 

Got to get out and get the meters loaded into the truck for this afternoon's test... change all the brackets.... and be at PT at 11:30... 
I think @Mini Horses  is going to get more rain than us, front looks to be staying heavier along the mid/southern tier of Va and heading east.. we are showing pockets of freezing....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning its cold 32º i dont like it.... kids are finally back to just about normal. i had a issue monday apparently i had reach my physical limit and my body said enough. i almost blacked out monday so called in back up. been taking it easy. my momma and friends helpped with keep the house orderly and the kids on the mend. the day i had called them the kids had been fever and throw up free for 24hrs. still sore and some what worn out but as i said i was exhausted note to self i do have a lack of sleep limit. dont want to do that again. a few more days to be sure and they can have milk again... freaking flu i dislike you... thankfully everyones improving and i am grateful for all the help. momma went home yesterday and friends have been calling to check on us one of those deals. so happy that its over.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey @Alaskan it was cute of you to send your weather down here, but this -4 thing and walking to class was not cute. 
I mean we did hit double digits yesterday, but still I am not entirely a fan of this. 
Hoping it'll warm up in the next day or so thankfully.


----------



## Blue Sky

Icy this morning. Not as bad as three weeks ago but roads are bad enough to stay off of. I fractured a rib last storm so I don’t want to fall again. Maybe I need ice cleats as well as calcium. Animals ok. Bailey slipped on the driveway and couldn’t get up, poor doggo. She’s ok but mentally rattled. Winter supposedly has one last gasp this afternoon then a slow warm up. I’ve got a bag of sand in the barn (damn). One of those 40 pounders that I asked DH about and he assured me it was nothing important just stuff left by previous tenants. I meant to bring some to the house but forgot. Maybe I need some some Prevagen with the cleats and calcium. No one told me aging would require “gear”. Off to lunch town. 🙂


----------



## Alaskan

My goal....  to stop falling......


----------



## Bruce

Yeah I did that on the ice behind DW's car on the way to the mailbox.
With the basket of 6 eggs in my hand.
My hip will recover.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> it was cute of you to send your weather down here, but this -4 thing and walking to class was not cute.


@Alaskan is a very sharing person!


----------



## Show Sebright

I’m covering in water. 
And I washed 5 out of my 10 birds!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yeah I did that on the ice behind DW's car on the way to the mailbox.
> With the basket of 6 eggs in my hand.
> My hip will recover.


Ouch!  I take the eggs will not?


----------



## Show Sebright

Hay y’all question random question. Does sweet feed go bad?


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Yeah I did that on the ice behind DW's car on the way to the mailbox.
> With the basket of 6 eggs in my hand.
> My hip will recover.


I'm assuming the eggs will not recover????


----------



## farmerjan

Sweet feed does not "go bad" per se but it can mold and "get old" and be less palatable.... I have had some that will get a grayish film (mold) and we do not feed it.  It also can get somewhat "stale".... We had some in the metal can in the barn with the lid on tight, and after a couple months DS went to use it and it didn't smell "molassesy" but just kinda stale and we tossed it.. only about a 1/4 bag left.... I will sometimes scatter it for the chickens to pick through....but wasn't coming to the house and he had stuff on his truck to go to the dumpster so it just went on there.


----------



## Mini Horses

We had fog, mist, light wind, cold upper 30s this morning.  Just not nice weather.  Wet cold goes thru you fast!   Here in mid afternoon the sun is coming thru.  A quick run to store this morning. Then it became laundry day.  🙄. For DS.  Bad boy.

They say clear tomorrow, rain Sunday....again!  More!  🤨☹️.  Heck. When I got up I was thinking it WAS saturday.  Since not so, I'll get one half decent day this week.  🤞

Didn't miss coffee...got that right.  But whatever day it is, hasn't been good so far.


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> We had fog, mist, light wind, cold upper 30s this morning.  Just not nice weather.  Wet cold goes thru you fast!   Here in mid afternoon the sun is coming thru.  A quick run to store this morning. Then it became laundry day.  🙄. For DS.  Bad boy.
> 
> They say clear tomorrow, rain Sunday....again!  More!  🤨☹️.  Heck. When I got up I was thinking it WAS saturday.  Since not so, I'll get one half decent day this week.  🤞
> 
> Didn't miss coffee...got that right.  But whatever day it is, hasn't been good so far.


Lol your not the one at school! I’m so happy it’s Friday but this weekend is homework, building cages and getting ready for fair


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Then it became laundry day. 🙄. For DS. Bad boy.




Wash his stuff... especially anything white...with a red something...

That will cure him.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Wash his stuff... especially anything white...with a red something...
> 
> That will cure him.


The Revenge of the Red Bandanna.


----------



## Mini Horses

He knows how to do laundry, I didn't want him in my house all day!!!  I paid the price.🙄


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Ouch!  I take the eggs will not?


The basket went flying. The girls have provided replacements.


----------



## Baymule

It drizzled rain last night and today. Sheep are wet, they could go huddle in their shelters, but they prefer to get wet and yell at me. Dogs barked last night until around 11, then were quiet. We didn’t do much today, rain forced us to rest.


----------



## Blue Sky

I still have ice in my water bunks this evening. Bailey not doing too well. New dog is keeping her company.


----------



## Alaskan

Last 2 days or so waterers have been liquid in the morning.     


And yes, I still have bunches of snow.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I still have ice in my water bunks this evening. Bailey not doing too well. New dog is keeping her company.


It’s so hard to watch our friends decline. I know you are doing your best to make all her days, good days.


----------



## Baymule

6:00, I woke up at 5:30, coffee is making. Going to warm up to 58F and be partly sunny. Today @Hideaway Pines  and her husband are coming to help build fence. We have the Tposts driven in, H brace set to hang the 16’ gate on, so putting the sheep and goat wire up should go good. One side fence is field fence, set a foot or two off the ground. So we’ll have to hog ring a wire skirt to keep dogs and lambs in the fence. It’s gonna be a BYH party today!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Blue Sky  didn't you say Bailey took a tumble recently?  Well let me tell ya, that can make your body downright sore all over for a few days!  As we age...stiff and sore.  I hope she's feeling better soon.  Here at "geriatric acres" I watch as my old minis slow.  Sad but also a compliment to their long life and wanting to live it.  We accommodate with love.

This morning it's overcast. Cold.  A damp cold as a front moves east and so far just south of my farm.  There's been a few spots if rain, just sputtery stuff that you see on a windshield or hits your face on occasion.  I mean, goats are outside eating hay -- keyword, outside!   So, not raining really. 😁.  But enlisted my DS help to get a half ton of hay picked up and put away.  He owed me after laundry!  No guilt here!  I drove. 👍

Now I'm lounging, contemplating the huge turkey to put in oven in couple hrs...heat house while dinner cooks -- and lunches next week.  DD at work so I'll have a panful of dinner & lunches for her, too.  We're talking a 27# bird.   I was only thinking of the 39 a pound when it was bought!!  🙄.  

Checking schedule...big work week full of projects.  So hay, feed, precooks all being done.   It's the only way I can do it.  😊🤗👍. But wouldn't change a thing...except maybe a lottery win.🤣


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all kids are eating got a late start but thats okay i got a lot done last night. got a few things to do today. just organizing, meal plan and basic keep up. outside of that nothing. so lazy day with hot tea and note book woohoo.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> We're talking a 27# bird. I was only thinking of the 39 a pound when it was bought!! 🙄.


Sounds like you'll be having turkey "anything" for weeks!

It made 11°F today ... and I have to take DW's cat to the vet at 3. Still not allowed to go in so I guess I'll head over to the farm and yard, get a couple of bags of layer pellets and see if they have the ProPac dry cat food back in.


----------



## Blue Sky

@Mini Horses large Turkey or small dinosaur


----------



## Mini Horses

As it goes, the turkey was delish!  Gave half to DD for her and DGD to enjoy.  DS and I had supper and sandwich slices for week.   Chopped rest and froze in broth for another time.  Have a jar of rendered fat in frig and will boil carcass for broth, and strained scrap parts go to cats.   Talk about sharing? 🤣👍

Awake...can't get back to sleep.  4 am so I'm checking online mail, forums, then up for local TV news.  Hot coffee and wait for daylight to do chores, eat something, then off to work.  This is gonna be a long day. 🙄😁. Betcha I'll sleep tonight!

So how's your day going??


----------



## Show Sebright

Y’all I’m going to be drinking so much coffee starting Wednesday. Fair is here starting tomorrow night and I am so scared. My birds will probably embarrass me again and so will my goat. She like to eat the dirt in the show ring so this will probably go bad. But I gave Frappe a hair cut last night. Look good? I can’t get it to blend any more… 🙁


----------



## Baymule

I’m no judge, but your goat sure looks good to me! 

I’m up, had 1cup of coffee and ready to jump into the day! We’ll….. maybe. I need to get feed, dog food and a few groceries today, so shall venture to Lufkin this morning.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> I’m no judge, but your goat sure looks good to me!
> 
> I’m up, had 1cup of coffee and ready to jump into the day! We’ll….. maybe. I need to get feed, dog food and a few groceries today, so shall venture to Lufkin this morning.


Thanks I hope she wins her class.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ever have a chore that becomes The. Chore. ? I was just going to move the hen’s nest boxes a few feet. That became replace old, beat up nest box complex with newer box complex built up higher. Consult a Mr. Rube Goldberg about a perch and ladder access. Look for assorted items. Dodge fire ants. Nimbly scoop large shovel of fire ant mound and drop it down a vole tunnel (take THAT you ). Eat lunch.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Blue Sky said:


> Ever have a chore that becomes The. Chore. ?


Yes LOL! Mine is always reorganizing something, turns into reorganizing my whole house!!


----------



## Mini Horses

It's difficult to go to work today!  Oh, I will. And work my jobs quickly as possible so I can get home 😊.  Pretty nice out there, sunshine and already 50!  I'm convinced that the longed for Spring is going to visit.  👍.   It was so nice to see the goats laying in the sun, chewing, enjoying the sunshine when I came home yesterday!!  I sat in the truck a few minutes and enjoyed THEIR enjoying it.  Just watched.  🤣🤣.  Today will be more nice weather.

Of course, appears we "might" have some light rains over weekend.  Yeah.  Just when I had hoped to disc the garden!   Might have to be home Fri to fool mother nature!🤫🤭 A day ahead?  I see schedule changes....that garden is calling me (actually, screaming!)...and it's gonna happen!!!   I want to play in dirt.  

Those still seeing snow, I'm sorry.   But I know you're wanting to plant too!!  It's time. Plus, this year, I feel it's pretty critical for as many gardens as possible to be planted and shared.


----------



## Show Sebright

Ahhh I’m freaking out for fair today. This afternoon the birds go in. I’m scared that one of my ladies might have mites on them. Drama likes her cage/ stall for transporting.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Ahhh I’m freaking out for fair today. This afternoon the birds go in. I’m scared that one of my ladies might have mites on them. Drama likes her cage/ stall for transporting.


Don’t freak out, just go have fun. You have done all the work, now go show your animals and enjoy.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I had a full day in Lufkin. I went to the feed store, TSC, Harbor Freight, Home Depot, Sam’s Club, Walmart, aired up a front tire, mailed a bill at the post office and finally home. Put away groceries then had to make room on portable building for feed and dog food. Chris, the guy that spent a month working on the house, came over, met dogs and sheep, fed dogs and sheep, and the dogs LIKED him! Now I can go help DD tear off roof and reroof their little guest house on spring break. Then I’m bringing the girls home with me. I have a couple other “go” things I want to do and now I know animals will be cared for. He’s coming over again and feed while I stay out of sight. Yay!


----------



## messybun

Show Sebright said:


> Ahhh I’m freaking out for fair today. This afternoon the birds go in. I’m scared that one of my ladies might have mites on them. Drama likes her cage/ stall for transporting.


White vinegar, isopropyl alcohol 50/50 and a few drops of orange oil. I don’t do shows, but for my at home birds it kills mites instantly and dries fairly quick with the alcohol.


----------



## Show Sebright

messybun said:


> White vinegar, isopropyl alcohol 50/50 and a few drops of orange oil. I don’t do shows, but for my at home birds it kills mites instantly and dries fairly quick with the alcohol.


Ok I’m making that now. You think I can opt the orange oil for lemon essential oil. I’m putting permethrin on the at lucnch.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I'm convinced that the longed for Spring is going to visit.


visit being the key word, at least up here. We will likely get a visit from spring for a day or two then it will go home and winter will take over again. But mid April will arrive eventually, then spring can come back.



Baymule said:


> Don’t freak out, just go have fun. You have done all the work, now go show your animals and enjoy.


What she said!



Baymule said:


> Now I can go help DD tear off roof and reroof their little guest house on spring break.


How long before the older DGD takes over the guest house as her personal apartment?


----------



## Baymule

Today I hog ringed 2’ strips of wire to one side fence. It’s about a foot to a foot and a half off the ground. 









I lack 11 feet, to finish. I just gave out. Been bent over all day when I wasn’t walking around looking for wire. I had to stop. Got to feed dogs, sheep and haul off large bag of trash. I’ll finish in the morning and let dogs and sheep out. 

So close! But not done yet.


----------



## messybun

Show Sebright said:


> Ok I’m making that now. You think I can opt the orange oil for lemon essential oil. I’m putting permethrin on the at lucnch.


Absolutely, any citrus oil. It’s not strictly necessary, but I’ve found it helps a little and smells good.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Today I hog ringed 2’ strips of wire to one side fence. It’s about a foot to a foot and a half off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 89685
> 
> View attachment 89687
> 
> I lack 11 feet, to finish. I just gave out. Been bent over all day when I wasn’t walking around looking for wire. I had to stop. Got to feed dogs, sheep and haul off large bag of trash. I’ll finish in the morning and let dogs and sheep out.
> 
> So close! But not done yet.
> 
> View attachment 89686


It looks nice. The time I lost a dog to predators coyotes dug in and the dogs enlarged the hole and got out at around 1a. Four dogs got out, I got three back one was chewed up. So fence work is worth it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Blue Sky said:


> It looks nice. The time I lost a dog to predators coyotes dug in and the dogs enlarged the hole and got out at around 1a. Four dogs got out, I got three back one was chewed up. So fence work is worth it.


I'm so sorry!


----------



## Baymule

I'm all about keeping my dogs IN the fence. I'm right on a busy highway and I sure don't want them to get run over. Plus the guy on the next property is a jerk and would probably shoot them.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Babies are doing well. Growing like weeds and chunking out too. Doctor's don't have a set time frame for when these 2 should be doing everything a "normal" baby does yet, so I'm going to guess they start using those neck muscles at 4-5 months? They seem to be developing pretty well. Starting to look a lot less like newborns.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> I'm all about keeping my dogs IN the fence. I'm right on a busy highway and I sure don't want them to get run over. Plus the guy on the next property is a jerk and would probably shoot them.


Same here. Heck! I've had neighbors threaten to shoot me!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Doctor's don't have a set time frame for when these 2 should be doing everything a "normal" baby does yet, so I'm going to guess they start using those neck muscles at 4-5 months?


I don't recall when my girls did that but I've heard that you pretty much go by their expected birth date as if they were born on that day. All the prior development is just "external" rather than the usual "in vivo".

8 days until the are supposed to be born!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> I don't recall when my girls did that but I've heard that you pretty much go by their expected birth date as if they were born on that day. All the prior development is just "external" rather than the usual "in vivo".
> 
> 8 days until the are supposed to be born!


Oh! Is that what all of these NICU moms mean when they say "days adjusted"? That tracks. Thanks!


----------



## Mini Horses

Ho hum....another decent weather day.   I'll work and be off 3 in a row.  Maybe 4 🤣😁👍.   Juggling jobs so I can be here.  We are supposed to hit 80 Monday.  80!!! A one day event 😁🤣.  But we've had gentle warming for a while.  Plum tree in full bloom.  Grasses growing, goats bagging up.  I'm liking it. Can't wait for kidding and fresh milk!🤗


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

30* and dreary here... just when I thought Iowa spring couldn't get any worse.


----------



## messybun

Mini Horses said:


> Ho hum....another decent weather day.   I'll work and be off 3 in a row.  Maybe 4 🤣😁👍.   Juggling jobs so I can be here.  We are supposed to hit 80 Monday.  80!!! A one day event 😁🤣.  But we've had gentle warming for a while.  Plum tree in full bloom.  Grasses growing, goats bagging up.  I'm liking it. Can't wait for kidding and fresh milk!🤗



I so just want to be outside right now!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> We are supposed to hit 80 Monday. 80!!!



WAY too hot for this time of year!



Cecilia's-herd said:


> 30* and dreary here... just when I thought Iowa spring couldn't get any worse.


You could be here! It will be below 0°F in the morning. High of 14°F today.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

uhh i stay here hot summers mild and short winters i like much better lol
high of 78 today and rest of werk predicted to be 60-80s loving it


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> uhh i stay here hot summers mild and short winters i like much better lol
> high of 78 today and rest of werk predicted to be 60-80s loving it


I wish I could do the heat! Too hot for me


----------



## rachels.haven

71 over by Nashville today and I'm not complaining. We are 🤢 sick though, but good weather makes being under the weather slightly nicer.


----------



## Mini Horses

rachels.haven said:


> We are 🤢 sick though, but good weather makes being under the weather slightly nicer.



Sorry y'all are sick but, you're right.....better weather makes it less bad when we sickies still have to do chores!!  🙄.  It's when milking is NOT a good time...or feeding those bottle babies, which are usually pleasant.   Feel better soon.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and a bowl of cereal. LOL
Going to Lindale this morning to get tractor implements and Kawasaki mule.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up late, writing a list of thiings running around where my mind should be. So slept until alarm at 7.   Now I'm having coffee and trying to read this list...I'll need to prioritize but it's only way I could wind down at midnight 😬.  Superficially, thinking I'll need a week to do and have 3 days.🤷😢.   Will see if I can at least knock some of it out quickly.  🤞

Sun is shining, colder today than yesterday...only 40s.  But mid 60s-70s sat/sun.  Don't want to waste that great outdoor time!!  It's tough working alone sometimes -- other days, delightful!!   🤣🤔🤭

All in all....it's a great day to wake up to!   I'm feeling good.....hope y'all are!  🤗


----------



## Margali

The mini-turnaround at work was completed yesterday without any issues! This means I actually can enjoy this weekend and the nice weather.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

misson cleaning up the house some and hit the store. looking like dh will get to come see us today for alittle while very excited kids dont know just incase. they have school and chores. should be able to get everything done before he gets here. the earliest he be here is 3ish give or take some time. so as soon as i am done nursing time to get to work.


----------



## farmerjan

Cooler here this morning... got down to 28 but that is better than the 22 they were saying possible.  Maybe low 50's but the sun is out so great day if not much wind.  Got a list of things to do too.  
With the continuing rising gas prices.... nearly .20 yesterday and diesel went up .30... we gotta make trips count more and more.  
But YAY, all the news is about how the "covid restrictions" are pretty much ending.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Gas!   It's so much more for most on here with equipment to run. Often longer distances to work for many.  Then there's the cost of hay/grains for most of us.  Most every station I passed was at 3.75-3.85 87octane and 4.25 diesel.  I got off Rd diesel AND reg gas in truck for 3.59 each.  Going back shortly with some cans!!  Next delivery will change that price.

Inflation is one thing but this unnecessary Russia thing...well weren't they looking for someone to capsule into space????  I have a great candidate in mind!  🤣🤔


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah
...  why aren't we colonizing a new planet yet.

When I was a kid my dad was sure we would be doing that by about now.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Yeah
> ...  why aren't we colonizing a new planet yet.
> 
> When I was a kid my dad was sure we would be doing that by about now.


Ahhh technology. Have we even found one yet?


----------



## Bruce

I guess you wouldn't have cared for our -8°F this morning.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I have a great candidate in mind! 🤣🤔


Or maybe a quick SSS. SOMEONE in his "inner circle" must have a clue what that crazy man is doing to his country and the rest of the world.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> But YAY, all the news is about how the "covid restrictions" are pretty much ending.....


Of course Covid restrictions are ending. It costs too durned much to go anywhere.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I guess you wouldn't have cared for our -8°F this morning.


-6 last year was enough for me. Grass is just starting to green up a little. I guess yours is still buried under snow.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> -6 last year was enough for me. Grass is just starting to green up a little. I guess yours is still buried under snow.


No grass here.

We had more snow.


----------



## Baymule

It’s Saturday morning! That used t be the much looked forward to weekend because it meant I was off. Now I’m off every day! Coffee is ready. It’s cloudy outside light rain possible over the next 3 days.


----------



## Mini Horses

Warm weekend here.  I'll get some farming things going.  Got tractor diesel yesterday. Filled tank an will get a couple extra cans today, plus tiller gas...garden work very soon.  Need to be ready.  Will drag several small trees into one location for DD to trim and cut up.  Eventually burn small twiggy limbs.   I loaded my truck with "stuff" and took to dump yesterday...felt good.  Progress.  👍 Every little bit counts!   There's a lot of catching up from winter to do, here and there.  Do before the grasses take over and hide what might now be  appearing as left undone.    🤣😡🙄🤣


----------



## Baymule

I can only dream about the lush grass you have! Grass is at the top of my list on farm shopping. House……it’s on the list too, but not at the top. Hahaha


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I’ve had my coffee this morning. Have some meetings to get to so I will see y’all later.


----------



## Margali

My supervisor says I can't read my registration packet from Katahdin Hair Sheep International. Lovely weather today.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> -6 last year was enough for me. Grass is just starting to green up a little. I guess yours is still buried under snow.


-6°F is just totally not OK in TX!!



Baymule said:


> Now I’m off every day!


You've been off every day for quite some time Bay


----------



## Mini Horses

Overnight!  No delivery.  Just raised 40 cent a gallon !!!  😠😡👺😩😡


----------



## farmerjan

Our  $5.15 diesel  just dropped back to 4.99.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I had a talk with self and calmed my anxiety and anger.  Like all of us, not happy but working through it.  Prices will continue to rise for everything.  😩. It's life.  

Today it's already 64 out there...muggy.  off and on sun.  Heading out to change tractor attachments in a short while.   I need to ride it for a while -- it's soothing for me.  Wonder what I'll tackle?? 🤔. Somewhere between cups of coffee and chores I'll pick something to work.  I'm really leaning toward a round of garden discing, then bush hog a lower pasture to chop the winter dead stuff.  🤷. Lotta attachment switches but...."I am woman!".....I can roar now, whimper later.  🤣


----------



## Bruce

March comes in like a lion (ROAR) and goes out like a lamb (wimper??)


----------



## Mini Horses

It's a roar out there!   Warm but 20 mph ish winds.  😲.   Limits activities somewhat.

In for lunch and watching a Jacques Pepin cook show.   Rabbit today.   Thinking of all you who raise them...it was a nice one!   French cooks have used them for years, more than USA.  It was a lovely stew with mushroom, onion and some cream at end.  Looked tasty.  😊


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> It was a lovely stew with mushroom, onion and some cream at end. Looked tasty. 😊


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> It's a roar out there!   Warm but 20 mph ish winds.  😲.   Limits activities somewhat.
> 
> In for lunch and watching a Jacques Pepin cook show.   Rabbit today.   Thinking of all you who raise them...it was a nice one!   French cooks have used them for years, more than USA.  It was a lovely stew with mushroom, onion and some cream at end.  Looked tasty.  😊




Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well....here's how.

Whole rabbit, cut up, browned in olive oil and butter.   Then about 1/3 cup flour sprinkles over all in pan, turned to moisten, stir, salt/pepper...add  cup white wine, cup water and bouquet garni (Sage, rosemary, basil).  Top with couple cups button mushrooms, cut in half, 3 cloves garlic mashed & chopped, plus about a cup chopped onion.  Cover to simmer about 1- 1.5 hr.   Broth will reduce, add 1/2 cup cream, stir in...serve up! 😊.  Of course, adjust amounts to taste but that's the gist of it.

He did mention that the bones are quite hard and to use a cleaver, rather than ruin your knives.

My PSA for today.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y'all! Coffee is ready. Today I have an appointment with the CPA in Livingston. I've been carrying my "important" papers in the front seat of the truck, for fear that I would lose them, which I probably would have. LOL LOL Then I have a slow leak in a front tire, going to Discount Tire to get it fixed. Have been trading with Discount Tire for about 8 years and always buy the road warranty. Might as well get them rotated too. Then maybe lunch with a couple of friends. 

I got some of the stuff unloaded from the back of the truck yesterday, but still have stuff in there. I'd like to get the camper top off, but I got to get the rest of the stuff out. Got to clean up the inside, going to Corpus Christi this weekend and will bring girls back with me. Yesterday I just didn't have a whole lot of ambition, I sat down and read a book. Rested my knees. I haven't stopped for 3 months, so it was kinda nice to just sit around, boring though.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning heen keeping busy around here. Working on cleaning up the yard and getting rid of the random junk and broken toys they piled up since i was pregnant. Now that i can do it and dont have to hear oh you shouldnt be lifting that or doing xyz you name it lol. I will be working on the garden next gonna get some things going in the ground and also make some raised bed like planters. The kids enjoy working the garden and so do I something to keep our mind occupied while daddys gone. Still need to buils the raised bed things just trying to think of how I want to do it. 
Dh seems to be making friends which is nice. We been going to church so thats good for us. Need to plan some fun activites for kids to do. So far doesnt look like he will be back in may... looks like his deployment might go longer... but he will get four days off every so often to come home which is nice.going to the bank, house chores and homeschooling might get in the yard and work today we see how that goes.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready! Direct TV installer is coming this morning. I get TV turned on! I’m not one to leave it on all day, but I like to watch weather on news in mornings and some programs at night. 

I still need to finish unloading truck, clean back seat area and put the seat down. I probably won’t get the camper top off. Oh well. 

There was a dog in my yard last night. My dogs were barking crazy and I went out back to talk to them. Then another dog started barking at my voice. That wasn’t MY dogs bark! Pitch black darkness, I couldn’t see it, naturally I couldn’t find a flashlight, so I yelled at it. After a bit my dogs settled down.


----------



## Mini Horses

Might need TV with grands coming...cartoon mornings!  😁

I suspect finding a flashlight might be a good thing🤣

Nothing new here.  Cooler but fine at 50 and rains coming for Wed & Thu.  I'm working every day this week, so whatever.  Just don't be raining at chore time! 🙃 This week and next so busy I operate on auto pilot.  Good thing as no time to entertain much else. 🤷


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny start, but clouds and more rain supposed to come in this evening and tomorrow.  got down to 36  was expecting mid 40's. PT and errands today while I am out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all pray nothing crazy happens today. Dd1 and i were hang out in my room aftee i finished nursing baby, ds1 and baby were naoping. heard dd2 and ds2 fighting so walked out to kitchen to deal with that(they were in living room was head that way but didnt make it) and i heard a weird sound and felt the floor vibrating tried to figure out what it was.... a hot water line had broke.... and apparently the shut off value under the hose doesnt do anything turbed it both ways neither turned anything off so had to run to the in ground shut off. a friend from church came over and fixed it for me so thankful.  my plan is school abd house work and probaby nor much else its cold outside again .


----------



## farmerjan

Literally, God bless the friends you have in your church.  So glad they could get it fixed and that you at least knew where to go to turn it off when the first solution didn't work.  Hoping for a nice quiet uneventful day for you today!!!


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 its a good thing you were home! Church friends are an extension of family. So nice to have someone to call for help. 

No TV this morning. Been raining and thundering. Text says he’ll be here this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, raining!!  Chores will be wet.   Blasted weatherman got it right this time 🤣. Now saying tomorrow and Saturday will be rainy too.  🙄. He doesn't need to get carried away!


----------



## Baymule

Puddles that looked like shallow ponds yesterday! The sheep pens were sloppy, puddles in the small hut in the ewes pen, just churned up mud in the hoop shelter I made. I spread hay in the muddy one. Supposed to warm up and be partly sunny today.


----------



## Blue Sky

Getting ready for a windy, cold day tomorrow. Sleet and a dusting of snow predicted. Bailey got windy herself the other night so I put her on the back porch with newest dog. Both laid down. An hour or so later I check on them and with amazing ingenuity Bailey had tangled herself in a tomato cage. Sophie was lying next to her licking her face but she was very distressed.  I freed her and laid her on her rug by the fireplace, kicking myself for not tossing that cage back in the garden. Bailey rallied after a day but I have to watch her during the “wee” hours outings or she gets lost in the yard now. Presently she is snoring at my feet. I tell myself when there are more bad days than good ones it’s time. We are breaking even now. I am tired of the boom booms in the house though


----------



## Mini Horses

If it's her time, I pray Bailey can depart softly in her sleep.💔😇. It's so hard watching our friends preparing to leave, even knowing they've had good life.  Hugs to you.

It's very foggy this morning...upper 40s and dropping fast.   Cold, rains, possible snow flurries.  Sure HOPE only flurries!!  Our worst snow, 2x in past 20 yrs have been in March 😳. Thinking not this year!! Please!!  🤞

Seems I'm home today.  Work doesn't want me TO work because of OT pay.  🤷 Ok, then stop screaming about work going late since there are not enough reps to do it all!!  You can't have it both ways.  Makes no sense.  Our workforce is strange.  🤭. Plus the work is being posted to my schedule by you, not me.  Maybe the corp office needs to work in the field for while!  🤔🙄🤣🤣

I'll wander on outside and decide what to do after chores. Too wet to plow, more bad coming.  This screws up my plans, big time.  🤣😬🤨


----------



## Baymule

I’m sick. Low fever, achy, feel bad. If I move, I get chills. I finally stopped running as hard as I could go and it all caught up to me.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule ... Aspirin. Fluids. Blankets. Sleep.......feel better!  🤗


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Our worst snow, 2x in past 20 yrs have been in March 😳. Thinking not this year!! Please!! 🤞


We are expecting close to a foot tomorrow. That will be the most in one fall we've had this year. The worst ever (since I've lived here) was on Valentine's Day some years back. 28" in 24 hours. Plows couldn't keep up.



Mini Horses said:


> Maybe the corp office needs to work in the field for while! 🤔


Yes!!!! I suspect a lot would change if the overpaid execs had to be down on grunt level for awhile.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain!  The systems heading NE are here.  Right now, my farm has been between a couple bands of heavy storm, hope it stays that way.  Started about 4 am, maybe about 2 hrs from now, the system should be off coast, the cold following in will drop temps radically, may see a few flurries...no accumulation.  TV and internet signals going in and out.  🙄🤨

I'll go out for feeding chores before long.  Yeah, late but no one would have come out in the rain earlier anyway.   Feed extra & late yesterday, knowing this was coming.  We're good!

Those North are getting a good snow.   Sorry.....but be safe.  Stay off the roads!  👍


----------



## Alaskan

I had another headache starting at 4am ish.

Not sure what is going on there...


----------



## Mini Horses

It's 23 on the porch, 18 feel like...and I feel like "too cold for me!".  What a kick in the patootee after the week of 70s!  😲.  Of course, it would be balmy for those of you with the foot of snow...but, cold for here!!  I can deal with it, only here a few days, not months.  😁.  NOT looking forward to feed time this morning.   Brrrrr!

Early to bed last night so up and awake at what would be  3am but, clock says it's now 4am.   Out of warm bed to a mere 60 in the house and turned the heat up pronto!  Made some hot tea and sitting back in the warm bed for a little while. 👍. Contemplating my day.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their day!


----------



## farmerjan

16 when I left for work at "old time" of 4 a.m. and when I got home the temp had dropped to 13.  Have no idea of the wind chill temp and don't want to know.  It was DA#@ED cold out.  Up to 28 now and will warm some more but still cold today.  Ground is white, we had about 3 inches but it blew and drifted with the wind.  
It is now 11:30... daylight savings time... I HATE DST..... feels like the day is getting going and according to the clock it is half way through....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, starting that early you've got half a day in....no matter the time!  🤣


----------



## Show Sebright

Y’all, we had a huge rain storm and all that yellow pollen was washed into the lakes. Thank goodness. And I see the trees getting little green things all over them and I thought to myself “ is pollen season over early, are those new leaves?”. Well no they are just green pollen getting ready to drop soon. RIP my allergies 🤧


----------



## Alaskan

It felt like maybe another headache was coming when I went to bed last night, an almost nothing,but thinking it would build up while I slept..... so I took Tylenol before bed.

I slept fine, so that is good.

Church went well...  I kept starting one song a bit too low...  but once started wrong I couldn't correct myself.   

Ah well... all in all went well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Was planning to work today -- it is beautiful out there! -- but late yesterday, at feeding. I hear unmistakeable baby goat cries.  Go into shed, yep, there it is.  Check 3 does in there to find mom, who is wondering, WTH is that thing over there?   She walks!  Yeah. Gimme the hay!!!   Quickly work up a jug.  Put kid in there, leaving it open for mom and she eventually returns.  Sniffs and lays down to eat hay that's in there.  Find placenta and another kid, maybe 1.5#, not alive.  Suspect it died in utero and caused this early delivery.  One surviving (boy of course) is also small, 3#.   So, she's not being a mom, not wanting any milking thoughts, barely uddered. Kicks at attempts.  Yeah, a real problem.  Go to house, colostrum from freezer....etc.  so I have an unplanned bottle babe.  He's with her but, just room mates!   Hope one of these others that are bagging has  kids soon.  Enough milk for maybe a week, before a replacement mix.....someone else kid!!!!  🤞😳🤔🙃.  This is first doe I've ever had who totally disowned!  One had trips and would only feed two but, she did all other care for the one I bottled.   A little ironic that the milk I am using is from that very bottle baby after she kidded last year. 🤗

It was cold yesterday morn but stayed above freezing through the night.  Going to 60 today!!  Beautiful sunshine day...almost no breeze and I'm getting two stalls ready for someone out there to use to kid!!   One of my experienced does is losing ligs, bagging some....do it, Lilly, do it!!  🧡. She's a 2 gal a day gal, so plenty for everyone. 😁

Better get back at it.....and plan how to bottle this kid all week....I'm working.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - sorry your kidding season started with an issue.  Do bottle babies sell well in your area?  They are cute but a whole lotta work.   Hope your other does start contributing to the milk supply in case this baby turns into a 100% bottle baby.


----------



## Mini Horses

Progress!!   She's got a cute bag filling.  While was chomping on hay, I got in there and cleared plugs, held up the leg she thought to raise --- milked about an ounce out!  Stuck the kid under but he had a full tummy from the bottle.  It's ok as she could smell his butt and wasn't sure who was taking the milk🤣.  In a couple hrs, I'll feed others on far side of field and give her grain & hay.  Put the kid up there and work it!  I'll also milk a couple ozs from each side to increase production.  Hormones are a blessing sometimes!   She's gonna learn, I hope.   😊. I want him nursing her tonight. 🤞🤨

The smells and kid cries are encouraging one of my gals to increase her bagging...and a little swelling in lady parts. So I'm expecting Lilly to kid before too, too long.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Progress!!


WooHoo!  Yay - sounds like it might work out after all!  🤞🤞


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Progress!!   She's got a cute bag filling.  While was chomping on hay, I got in there and cleared plugs, held up the leg she thought to raise --- milked about an ounce out!  Stuck the kid under but he had a full tummy from the bottle.  It's ok as she could smell his butt and wasn't sure who was taking the milk🤣.  In a couple hrs, I'll feed others on far side of field and give her grain & hay.  Put the kid up there and work it!  I'll also milk a couple ozs from each side to increase production.  Hormones are a blessing sometimes!   She's gonna learn, I hope.   😊. I want him nursing her tonight. 🤞🤨
> 
> The smells and kid cries are encouraging one of my gals to increase her bagging...and a little swelling in lady parts. So I'm expecting Lilly to kid before too, too long.


----------



## Mini Horses

He's short. She's not!😳.  Doesn't know where teats are 🙄🤔.  I was on my left knee, right one up and in front of her.  Have him straddling left arm. I'm pushing teats away from her leg with right hand....he finds it!!!!   What a sound!  🤣.   She nuzzles his butt. He pees all over my arm. 😬😂.  Getting ready to do this again.  OMG what we do!?!!🤷

Uhh, no picture...all hands were busy!   Gotta say, I'm tired.  Did make a hay run between feedings.  Ready for bed asap.  It's been a long day but over soon so I can be up early for more, before work.  😢. Hope rest of kidding goes smoother.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Hope rest of kidding goes smoother.


Surely it will - you're getting all the drama out of the way with this one!


----------



## Baymule

How’s the little one this morning @Mini Horses ?


----------



## Mini Horses

With little assist he got to milk bar.  Dry arms!   Tonight, he jumped up and onto dinner by himself as mom calmly ate the pan of grain.   The two seem to have it going ok as she had obviously been nursed during the day -- lopsided. 😁. I moved him to other side.  They don't always know there are 2 spigots!  I'll turn them out in another day or two....when I feel they know they are a "pair".  Plus he is small and needs a little more time.  Definate premie but, doing well.


Bedtime.   👍


----------



## Baymule

Yay for not being a bottle baby! 

Coffee is ready, going to be a sunny day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Heavy fog early but sun has burned it off.  Nice.   Rain every other day it seems 🤨. I know we need rain but a touch more spread out, please.  I really, really need dry to till the garden.....looks like very light rain sat then three days dry????  Better look to reschedule work assignments. 🤗😁👍. 48 this am, going to upper 70s! 😊

Otherwise same old, same old.   Goats bagging...kids and milking soon.  🤞


----------



## Baymule

It rained here last night. Soggy outside but the sun is out, going to 70 degrees today.


----------



## farmerjan

Foggy then sun out, warming into the 70's... then clouding up and some showers and such tonight into tomorrow.  We had .35 inches wed/thurs rain.  Nice day already today.


----------



## Baymule

Another sunny day! Going to my sister's this afternoon to take her a cedar porch swing for her birthday. It sure is pretty. When I buy a farm, I think I'll order one for myself.


----------



## Mini Horses

62 at get up today!!  🤗. Loving it!

And I'm home all weekend.  Yahoo.


----------



## Margali

Enjoying the birdsong with my sheep. Spot has decided I give good scritches.


----------



## farmerjan

Was 49 to start and a few clouds but already up to 60.  Mostly sunny.  Doesn't look like we got much of anything of the rain they said we might get last night.  Gonna be a nice day.


----------



## Alaskan

So nice today!!!!

It looked like it was going to snow last night... but then it didn't. 

I am very glad... I didn't want to deal with the snow removal for church services..


----------



## Show Sebright

It already summer. 90 degrees…


----------



## Mini Horses

Yesterday started awesome, then winds came at lunch and stayed!  ☹️ 12-15 mph.

Today it's 55 out now with broken clouds.  🤷.  They say no rain.  Sure hope not.  Mid to upper 60s all week.  🤔. I'm ok with that if it happens. 🤣

Really need to work outside today.  Walk some fence line, find any places needing repairs before goats go in and find them!  I swear fence controls my life.🤣🤣   But need to see whats growing, too.   Time for some grasses and vetch....seeing that all around the chicken coop pastures.   Then there's that word "coop" -- yeah need to clean those!  Looked like that was a happening yesterday, then the winds came.  Noooo, not doing coop poop in the wind!  Or disc the garden.  Need a full week at home with great weather. 👍

Having a cuppa while we all pray - a week at home and great weather at our own farm! 😊


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is good this morning! Its a beautiful day and I'll go outside and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## farmerjan

Cloudy and windy this morning.  43 to start.  Little spits of sprinkles across the mountain at the Maple Festival.  Thought it would be nicer but mostly cloudy and wind called for all day...


----------



## Mini Horses

Still too windy for coop.  Soooo got containers. Seed. Made a fast & free cold frame on south of house.  Best I can do for garden starting right now!  Felt good to do it. 

Then reorganized work schedule so I'm off a couple of days this coming week.  Good weather days only!! 🤣.  Who knows what will happen...maybe a garden disc day. 👍. I have several things I can direct sow in this cooler weather.  Our ground isn't real cold, so some can germinate in this temp zone.   Plus there's always a possible row cover 😁


----------



## Show Sebright

Mmmm got Starbucks to spoil myself. My friend got a peach tea and I got a frap


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> It already summer. 90 degrees…


Time for the human snowbirds to head north!! We already have had some robins, a redwing blackbird showed up last week and we've seen a few Great Blue Herons. Clearly the real birds know when to get out of the Florida heat


----------



## Margali

Got my first sunburn of the year ugh. Apparently sunscreen can go bad...


----------



## farmerjan

36 this morning.  Looking to be mostly sunny and in the 60's.  Might get the mower going  this morning....need to get the meters and hoses for Tuesday's testing on the truck sometime today. Very light breeze, let's hope it stays that way today.


----------



## Baymule

going to be raining later today, storming late tonight. Rainy tomorrow too. Yesterday was gorgeous and I spent a lot of time outside, just doing nothing. Sheep came up for scratches and just hanging out. 

Today my big outing for the day will be to go to the post office to see if they have my PO Box key and get the mail. LOL LOL


----------



## Alaskan

**I** can see GROUND!!!!

My driveway.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, back after a few days, life has been hectic but I hope it can only get better from here.


----------



## Baymule

We are supposed to get 4-5 inches of rain. I need a rain gauge!


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> **I** can see GROUND!!!!
> 
> My driveway.
> View attachment 90067
> View attachment 90068


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan that's a start!   🤭

Twin kids today, one of each...up nursing and jumping around!   What a relief after first one.  Big rascals, too!   Sunshine and 68.  Good day to arrive!  I went out and picked them to love on them. 🤗👍. Had a jug ready for tonight but they won't need it much.  Only wanted to let mom have a place to relax well tonight.  Plus a private hay pile. 😊. Another looks ready most any day now.  Things are happening.🤣


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses you are going to get busy in a hurry.  Hope anyone due soon has them in the next 3-4 days... chillier weather coming in next weekend.... but not much rain after this wed/thurs....


----------



## Baymule

Lots of tornado and storm damage this morning. Closest one to me went through Crockett, 30 miles away. Power outages, power lines and trees across roads and highways. Still dark, raining, I’ll wait on daylight to go outside and look around. Coffee is on!


----------



## Show Sebright

Margali said:


> Got my first sunburn of the year ugh. Apparently sunscreen can go bad...


Yes it does!


----------



## Margali

Last night was exciting with a few lightning strikes very close. We are fine this morning. No damage to house or sheep shed.


----------



## Alaskan

Windy at my place too


----------



## Mini Horses

Calm here.  That system is moving in to meet up with another, tomorrow late day.  ☹️. Rain for sure but, were staying in 70s, they say.  So I'm home tomorrow, moved work to rainy Thursday.  🤣.  Then I'm home until Monday.  😊. Good weather. Please!


----------



## Show Sebright

And bother storm hits. We will probably me stuck at school for an extra hour due to the storms coming in today.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday morning started off cloudy, cleared off and the rest of the week will be sunny. Supposed to hit 85F on Sunday!


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh my...home and slowly, calmly having a wonderful cup of fresh coffee!  Last 2 days of rush mornings to do chores, get to work for long days.  Had others to meet up with on big jobs, so be on time days.   Normally alone and own start time.   Didn't even make coffee then 😳 one cup of instant yesterday! 🙄.  So this is almost like a vacay morning. 🤣 My, my soooo nice.  Little things count!  🤭

Hoping -- notice that -- to disc garden today!   I put loads of seed in start pots & flats on Sunday and  want to direct sow this weekend, things that handle cooler temps.  But rain tomorrow...and they can't be sure but from 1/4 to an inch 🤷.  So perfect to settle l the dust😊. Of course seeds haven't had time to sprout and I need to feel some progress.  I'm in the "have patience grasshopper" mode.  Ain't working! 🙄

Checked butts yesterday at night feed.  There are some serious bags coming on and I need to prep for those.  Thankful I had a spot ready for those new ones a couple days ago.  They only get penned at night. Mom has them under control, heavy milker and big kids!   The first one, who kidded early, has dried milkwise☹️now bottle feeding but he's with mom.   Very small but strong!   Add that to chores...gotta do it.

Weather good.  Burning daylight...need to get out there.  Have a great day everyone!😊


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I AM ALIVE!😂 Okay sorry been mia been quite the week or two i havent a clue how long to be honest. Lets see last week went to friends house. Then my mother came in for a few days wemt garage sale shopping with her. Been have several allergies and I think I was trying to get a sinus infection been forcing my self to breath steam and saline spray so far seems to be helping.  Besides that Dh is coming in on friday on my Birthday so excited trying to clean everything but difficult to keep it that way. Baby boy been needy lately. Dh will be here for like 4-5 days after he leaves we have a day or so before our friends come into town with their five kids so been busy with things. Homeschool has taken it slow right now between not feeling great and everyone coming in just been playing it by ear. They been pretty good lately... well the toddler seems to want to drive me nuts and get into things she shouldnt but you know how toddlers are.


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad to hear that it is only personal things keeping you busy.  Not tornados!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thankfully no we were under a watch the other day when the storms blew on.Thankfully nothing came of it. The worst thing we got was hail. Thankfully as well we had no damage from that.


----------



## Blue Sky

My husband.  Sold. My laying hens. A tragic miscommunication has left me with Ayam Cemani hens. I had a frank discussion with them about egg production and laying eggs in nest boxes and staying off the roof of the house but I’m pretty sure their primary thought was “is that corn she’s holding?”  We got Cemanis years ago and had fun raising them. We made enough that they paid for themselves. But they are escape artists and as the flock aged I let them free range. I have some interesting hybrids. I’ll post pics if anyone’s interested. My egg birds were wyandottes. Guess I’m looking again. Grrr.


----------



## Ridgetop

No eggs for him for a while!  Or anyone else in the family!   Bad dog!  No biscuit!  Or rather no eggs!  I think he needs to write out 100 times those are the egg layers and those are NOT.  And maybe study some photos of egg layers before being entrusted with the family's food supply!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats horrible!!! so sorry!


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> My husband. Sold. My laying hens.


How could he do such a thing???


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How could he do such a thing???


I am sure it was easy.. 

Layers sell fast.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> The first one, who kidded early, has dried milkwise☹️


How did that happen?  Did she not let the kid nurse???


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> How could he do such a thing???


I mentioned we had too many chickens, let’s sell roosters. A family came and chickens were rounded up and sold. (I was busy, didn’t watch). Feeding time rolls around where are the hens?
“They’re in the barn.” 
“No they’re not.”
He’s presently out of town on business.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Blue Sky said:


> He’s presently out of town on business.


Smart man!


----------



## Blue Sky

frustratedearthmother said:


> Smart man!


Indeed. 😉


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> How did that happen? Did she not let the kid nurse???


Apparently not much!!!  I know I had to restrain her for him but, that may have been the most he got.  FF and premature, so very little to start with. 🤷. 



Blue Sky said:


> He’s presently out of town on business.


Who sent him...??...🙄🤔🤣. Sounds suspicious!  😂👍🙃

So my plans were radically altered as the rains projected for 7ish got here at 11 ish! 😡. Rushed to unload feed.  Then, sprinkles off and on.  Decided to feed early with rain event and tossed hay in far end of field about 3.  Proceeded to gather eggs and find a doe in shed beginning to kid.   Added a fence panel to give her own space, added more bedding which she promptly tore up...at 3:40 delivered  the second of twin bucklings. Wow, 4 of 5 now -- boys 🙄😳. Big ones, too, except the little preemie.  At least all are fine!  While she was cleaning them up I checked orifices, cleared plugs and got couple ounces of some fresh colostrum😊 I'll get another 8 ounces tomorrow as she's one of my heavy bagging girls.  So day wasn't a loss but I swear. This morning I felt she'd go soon, probably over weekend...obviously she had her own  calendar!


----------



## Mini Horses

Gotta add this.  Sr horse feed I use went from $24.98 last WK to $26.49 today! TSC 
This time last yr it was $18.98.  😬😲😢. It's just killer pricing. ☹️


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah on pricing...

My huge issue is that I started driving, and so filling up the car,  when prices were like 60 cents a gallon. 

So all fuel prices are compared to that!!   


I put 5 gallons into the car today...FIVE gallons.  Cost me over $25.


----------



## Baymule

Galloping inflation. It was hard to struggle through under President Carter, it will be worse now. People are more connected on social media, people get angrier and wages have stagnated for years. 

Even for people like us, who raise gardens, eggs, meat and have a closer tie with where food comes from, it’s going to be hard. Pity the families that will be trying to put food on the table.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> He’s presently out of town on business.


Are you resisting the urge to go to Lowe's and get new locks? 



Alaskan said:


> Yeah on pricing...
> 
> I put 5 gallons into the car today...FIVE gallons.  Cost me over $25.


I got 100 gallons of fuel oil today, didn't want to run out again like I did in January. $500.

I'll have to use some gas tomorrow as I'm going to Northampton, MA for my semiannual optometry appointment. 425 miles round trip, will be about $30. I'll fill up at Costco 25 miles south of here on the way back. I've been driving so little that when I wrote down my winter to summer tire change today I saw that I've driven only 1,000 miles since mid November.

DW drives the Leaf to work 5 days a week, her 2006 Prius once. 70 miles round trip. We take the Leaf to visit her parents on Sundays, another 70 miles. But the fuel for the Leaf is prepaid ... solar panels and off peak net metered nightly refills. Doesn't matter how much the price of gas fluctuates with the Leaf 

I do hope the price of gas goes down in a month as we have to go move DD1 out of her apartment at Mount Allison University in New Brunswick, Canada. Stupid school doesn't have graduation right after classes get out at the end of April so we have to go back mid May. 

At least they are changing the Covid test requirements to get into Canada starting April 1. Only need to show that you are vaccinated. No problem, I've had 3, DW just had her 4th owing to her 20+ years on immune suppressing drugs for Rheumatoid Arthritis.


----------



## Show Sebright

You know schools should really invest in coffee for testing days. I fell asleep so many times. But I mean I finished the test…


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> Yeah on pricing...
> 
> My huge issue is that I started driving, and so filling up the car,  when prices were like 60 cents a gallon.
> 
> So all fuel prices are compared to that!!
> 
> 
> I put 5 gallons into the car today...FIVE gallons.  Cost me over $25.


We are lucky it is supposedly cheaper down here. $5.15 a gallon right now. Gas station gave up on manual signs. Most just have up arrows now. A digital sign changes in a 10 cents difference every few seconds. Getting hit down here too. Officially summer! Chilly mornings, HOT days, rainy evenings, with they 89% humidity all day long. Do y’all just live living in a swamp.


----------



## farmerjan

Got the automatic fill on propane yesterday... still 2.99 / gallon... Gas is holding  pretty steady at 3.99 to 4.19 most places... Diesel in the 5.25 to 5.45 range around the area...


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Are you resisting the urge to go to Lowe's and get new locks?


I’m resisting the urge to employ fire ants. On the bright side the greenhouse that lived in the garage in pieces, was assembled. And I can get some Marans if I can find them. I had Barnvelders years ago and really liked them but they kept having mishaps. Sort of the Aunt Beas (Mayberry) for the youngers
here. 
of the chicken world. Ok in their area but in trouble everywhere else. Leo is a good chicken guarding dog maybe I’ll try bvs again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Weatherman says it's 68degrees and 98% humidity out there at 5am. 😲. But not yet raining🤷😂. Of course scattereds over night and off on all day, some very heavy.  Yeah, rain predicted but, was a quarter inch and now closer to 1.5".  Going to low 70s.

Going to be working inside one store today.  At least no running in and out at various ones. 😊.  Now I just hope I can work chores between showers this morning.😁. They can lay around and chew rest of the day.  We haven't had a lot of rain lately, light yesterday, so this should soak in and resist mudding. 👍🤞.  Hope humidity clears for weekend.


----------



## Baymule

I’m up early this morning, got a 3 hour drive to Tyler. Have a 9:20 appointment to get knees looked at, getting the process started. Only made me one cup of coffee, last swallow had grounds in it. Oh well. Think I’ll have a bowl of cereal. Dr office is close to Thai restaurant and I need to go to the bank. Still haven’t moved bank account, waiting to see where I’m going to live. I’m outa here in 30 minutes. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> Do y’all just love living in a swamp.


Nope, that is one reason I don't live in Florida!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> I’m resisting the urge to employ fire ants. On the bright side the greenhouse that lived in the garage in pieces, was assembled. And I can get some Marans if I can find them. I had Barnvelders years ago and really liked them but they kept having mishaps. Sort of the Aunt Beas (Mayberry) for the youngers
> here.
> of the chicken world. Ok in their area but in trouble everywhere else. Leo is a good chicken guarding dog maybe I’ll try bvs again.


Barnevelders would probably lay way better than Marans.

I liked the Marans I had...but I couldn't justify that lovely dark color for more than double the feed cost.

I have never had Barnevelders, but have read that they lay better than the Marans.

Welsummers lay better than Marans... and have spots on their eggs.  I had some of those in the past.


----------



## Blue Sky

I found someone locally who has Copper Maran Barnvelder hybrids. That might be interesting.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I found someone locally who has Copper Maran Barnvelder hybrids. That might be interesting.


Well what do you know! Sounds like these chickens were crossed just for you!


----------



## Baymule

I fell asleep in my recliner last night, hate it when that happens! Got up at 11 ish, went to bed. Just as I was going back to sleep, the dogs went off, barking like mad. I looked outside, nothing I could see. Went back to bed. Dogs sounded off again, the Anatolians were going nuts. OK, I got dressed, went outside and the neighbor was at the big shed at the back of his place, lights on the truck. Don't know what he was doing at midnight until 1 AM, but whatever it was, he finally stopped and the dogs settled down. I'm going to be nosy and ask him what he was doing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, it would be RUDE not to buy what's obviously meant for you.  🤣 Buy some!

I'm seeing LOTS of chicks at TSC  now.  Plus duckling and turkey poults on occasion.  I always look and "want".  Then reality!   I'm giving away 4-6 doz eggs a week right now.  My friends love it. 😊

Control.  I have to engage my control button.  If they'd just let me tend them for a day I'd be over it!!  😂🙄🤣.   Don't have that time to devote this month and I have several hens who go broody every year!  I AM going to get a dozen hatching eggs for one this year.....new blood and some kind I'd like to have. 

Besides, with goats kidding. Milking season is here.  Time, again.  Garden season, canning  time.  That seems to be a theme for most of us, finding the time to do the things we start.  Somehow it works with enough stress and lost sleep to share!  But we love it!!!! 🤗


----------



## Blue Sky

I found out my hens went to a large family who needed them so a happy note there. I hope to look at chicks/poults this weekend.


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Nope, that is one reason I don't live in Florida!!!


Lol I wish. I would happily move but I can’t.


----------



## Show Sebright

I have a Barnavelder, she is so sweet. She lays 6 eggs a week. 


Alaskan said:


> Barnevelders would probably lay way better than Marans.
> 
> I liked the Marans I had...but I couldn't justify that lovely dark color for more than double the feed cost.
> 
> I have never had Barnevelders, but have read that they lay better than the Marans.
> 
> Welsummers lay better than Marans... and have spots on their eggs.  I had some of those in the past.


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> Lol I wish. I would happily move but I can’t.


Lots of good colleges in places other than Florida


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Lots of good colleges in places other than Florida


Yes but I want to stay in state. I don’t have yeh money to do out of state. I hope get into UF 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Show Sebright

Early morning garage sale. Way to much stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

Is this YOUR garage sale...or one your trolling?  🤔

Up way early again. 3:30ish. Couldn't get back to sleep so got up and did laundry.😂. Some nice hot coffee, heated leftover baked beans.  Breakfast of opportunity.  The news finally came on, seems big winds today, coolish at barely 60s.  Hmmm.  Hoping we don't get as much wind as they say because it makes some chores hard to accomplish.   At least the sun is up nicely...some cloud predicted.

Made a short list for morning...water seedlings first.  Get hydraulic hose replaced on backhoe.  Remove backhoe, attach disc!  Buy the cable for my tiller, so DS can replace that.  Seems I'm planning a garden day.  🤗. Hope it happens!


----------



## farmerjan

Downright COLD this morning.  34 but we had flurries last night.  The news said in the western mountains and eastern WV... guess we are "western" enough.  Looked 3 times at the white dusting on some of the stuff and then looked at the car and covered... 
It is already windy here... some gusts.  40's to maybe 50 today?  Going to be downright CHILLY with the wind.


----------



## Mini Horses

We were warmer here @46 but the winds will blow you away!!  Was quiet but this wind event pranced on in about an hour ago.  Easy 35 steady plus gusts. 😲😩

Sure blowing my plans apart!  😡


----------



## Show Sebright

Well 


Mini Horses said:


> Is this YOUR garage sale...or one your trolling?  🤔
> 
> Up way early again. 3:30ish. Couldn't get back to sleep so got up and did laundry.😂. Some nice hot coffee, heated leftover baked beans.  Breakfast of opportunity.  The news finally came on, seems big winds today, coolish at barely 60s.  Hmmm.  Hoping we don't get as much wind as they say because it makes some chores hard to accomplish.   At least the sun is up nicely...some cloud predicted.
> 
> Made a short list for morning...water seedlings first.  Get hydraulic hose replaced on backhoe.  Remove backhoe, attach disc!  Buy the cable for my tiller, so DS can replace that.  Seems I'm planning a garden day.  🤗. Hope it happens!


I sit here. Sell stuff. Get some money.


----------



## Mini Horses

We got the cold last night!  30 this morning, after warmer 50s overnight just this past week! 😲. Geesh....that cold stuff came and is staying a couple days.  Glad I didn't pack winter clothes away  during those mid 70 days!  I know better.  🤣. 

Well, haven't planted in garden, so that's good as far as temps.   Did get initial discing in garden yesterday. YES!!!! Several times and crosses over it.  We had some rain several days back but a good texture was out there...enough moisture, not totally dry.  I'll hit it again one day this week, then rake it smoother, to row, etc.  😁. Today I'm picking up some free mulch -- just in time and perfect price!   Need to get that cable for my tiller!  Some edges will need touch up...and will use all summer.  A "this week" buy.

I'll hit a few areas in a couple pastures before I take that disc off.  Changing attachments is a PIA.  Just is.  Wish it was as simple as changing a coat. 😂 It ain't!

Having my coffee, anticipating my day and looking at job work for this week.  Will get what i need worked today....schedule jobs for these cold days 👍....be home later when it warms.  Weather has rain one day, not heavy, so ok.  Things are falling into place.  Hope it continues. 😁


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Got some warmer weather here currently, but sounds like some snow might be moving in Thursday. Just got the fun school stuff today (can't really complain when two classes were cancelled).
Picked out 4-H lambs yesterday, not going to share pictures yet, but super excited for the year.


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> Yes but I want to stay in state. I don’t have the money to do out of state. I hope get into UF 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


But you said you would happily move out of Florida. I'm SO confused!

DD1 is finishing up at one of the best rated universities in Canada; #1 22 of the last 31 years. ~$13K USD tuition for internationals. $6K less than UVM in-state. And they gave her scholarships, some she didn't even know existed until they gave them to her. Pays to be a top student  

Lots of other good schools in Canada, much cheaper than out of state US institutions.


----------



## Blue Sky

Thinking about starting a thread about my pasture weeds. I got the rag weed, spear grass,  broom weed blues.


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> But you said you would happily move out of Florida. I'm SO confused!
> 
> DD1 is finishing up at one of the best rated universities in Canada; #1 22 of the last 31 years. ~$13K USD tuition for internationals. $6K less than UVM in-state. And they gave her scholarships, some she didn't even know existed until they gave them to her. Pays to be a top student
> 
> Lots of other good schools in Canada, much cheaper than out of state US institutions.


I worked with a young woman from Canada
(Kitchener) who had an impressive college education. Not a party school. I can see sending a kid there especially to avoid that.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and a good reason to avoid UVM. Known party school. When I moved to VT in '79 Friday was the night all the college kids went downtown to get drunk. I gather it is now both Thursday and Friday. I don't know why any parent would spend $44K to send their kid there from out of state. 

MOST of the undergrad classes at UVM are taught by adjuncts, the school has no regard for their teaching staff. If I'm going to pay for a kid to go to college, I would prefer they are heavy on the teaching part. Why else go there? Well besides partying and getting drunk weekly of course 

AND .... DD1's best friend's mom was a professor there. Couldn't get tenure because (and I *DO* quote) "Teaching doesn't count for tenure, only research counts". Doesn't matter that she won national teaching awards. SO fine, she goes out and gets a $1M grant in HER name. What do you know, instant tenure (fricking hypocrites). She stayed another year or two then blew them off for a better job at North Carolina Agricultural and Technical State University. Listed as a Kellogg Distinguished Professor.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Thinking about starting a thread about my pasture weeds. I got the rag weed, spear grass,  broom weed blues.


Lime the pasture. If broom weed is the same as broom sedge, lime will make the soil unfriendly to it. Nothing eats broom sedge. It’s thick bunch grass, real green and turns goldish brown in fall and winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cold again!  27 + wind, yet again.  Thankfully only 5-7, not what we've had past 2 days.  It's late March and not what's usual.  Of course, nothing is usual anymore! 🙄
😢

Just deal with it.  ☹️. 🤷


----------



## Baymule

Drinking my coffee, just posted on my journal, going to make an offer on a place this morning.


----------



## Alaskan

We are getting the usual to us almost constant March snows...

Yep... snowing again right now. 


Yawn.


----------



## Bruce

Welcome to spring Al!


----------



## Alaskan

Fun Morning.

I watched a plant foraging zoom thing... from over there at the Cado mounds in East Texas.

So...  Mullien... chop it up, put it in really strong vodka, and 6 weeks later start using it.  A dropper full at a time.  It is for cough and breathing issues.

Also, super surprise to me...  redbuds!  You can eat the blossoms and the peas they make.  Raw in salads.

Also..  that yaupon holly that grows all over... yes the berries will make you barf...BUT the leaves have caffeine!

Take the leaves, dry them in the oven (the heat helps activate the caffeine...  but you could probably also use the hot roof and a window screen method)...  then the dried leaves use just like tea leaves.  About 1/3 the caffeine as a cup of strong dark coffee bean coffee... but...  free and local!

They recommended the website:

www.foragingtexas.com



Great fun!


----------



## Baymule

Yaupons also flare like a gasoline soaked rag.  Amazing to watch green leaves light up. The tea is good, I’ve picked the leaves and dried them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ambition level is zero today!  🤔🤣. Plenty to do and I'm not even looking at the list.  Most probably because of poor sleep.  Noise, wind, cats screaming....kept waking me! 😡.   Glad nothing that can't wait another day to handle.  Had breakfast.  Went to town for the injector stuff for truck...put that in and got some gas added to tank...bought 2 bags of feed and some seed potatoes while right there by store.   Took highway home to speed up and "burn the carbon out" as my dad used to say.  😊. I'll cut the taters and let them sit a day or two, then plant.   If wind dies down -- 4th day of and I'm tired of it -- maybe I'll prep containers for the spuds.   Garden a little too wet to work, what already fresh turned and rain 2 days....yeah got a list, just ain't happening.  🤣🤣.  Something my peak my interest later.  Late coffee right now.  The caffeine may jolt the activity signals in me.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Ambition level is zero today!  🤔🤣. Plenty to do and I'm not even looking at the list.  Most probably because of poor sleep.  Noise, wind, cats screaming....kept waking me! 😡.   Glad nothing that can't wait another day to handle.  Had breakfast.  Went to town for the injector stuff for truck...put that in and got some gas added to tank...bought 2 bags of feed and some seed potatoes while right there by store.   Took highway home to speed up and "burn the carbon out" as my dad used to say.  😊. I'll cut the taters and let them sit a day or two, then plant.   If wind dies down -- 4th day of and I'm tired of it -- maybe I'll prep containers for the spuds.   Garden a little too wet to work, what already fresh turned and rain 2 days....yeah got a list, just ain't happening.  🤣🤣.  Something my peak my interest later.  Late coffee right now.  The caffeine may jolt the activity signals in me.


Bad sleep turns me into grumpy jello..

I totally get ya.


----------



## Blue Sky

I spaded an 8x12 patch of virgin prairie this afternoon. I have given up on gardening in the “yard”. I officially concede to Bermuda grass which for some reason doesn’t grow in my pasture. It’s easier to fence a chunk of pasture than dig out established Bermuda.  I want green beans.


----------



## Mini Horses

Container gardening???  Maybe?🤣

I'm working yr 2 on what was pasture for 20 yrs.  😩. Hope it works this yr.  A challenge for sure.....and I'm using a tractor!!!!!!😲. Ground is beautiful.  Grasses don't want to leave.  😡


----------



## Baymule

My new farm has cow lots and working pens fight up close to the house. He's going to take them with him, I'm eyeing the trampled, manure filled pens! Will make a great garden spot for next year!


----------



## Bruce

Sure will! Make sure he doesn't know that or he might up the price


----------



## Mini Horses

Back in for second cup.  Chores early. Even woke some of them up!  Surprise!!
Got some tractor time in.   Forked the piles from yesterday into my wheelbarrow and dumped into a corner low spot in garden area, to compost. 3 loads, then on tractor for another all over rake job.  Another barrowed into pile.   I'm pretty ok with it now.  A rower on my tiller sounds like a really good idea today!  that idea came to light as I eyed that hoe, which was leaning on the fence with an evil grin. 🤔🙄.  This was right after the fourth barrow to dump, my back said take a break first!  Gardens are a LOT of work.  Certainly a real reason many people don't do them.  As I drink my coffee, I see the big pan of potato  cuts waiting to meet their dirt.   Need to do today while I'm on a roll. 
Wholly cow -- off road diesel is up 70 cent a gal in past two weeks! 
Even home grown will cost more.  ☹️😩. Glad I already had seed!

Need to get back at it.  Working jobs every day this week.


----------



## farmerjan

Sunny but windy again, holding temps down a bit.  Yesterday was nice with no wind. 
Diesel will make you cry.  Try putting 50 gallons in a tractor at a time.... Thank goodness we got the tanks filled at the barn back the friday in beginning of March, when things went nuts with Russia and Ukraine and prices jumped 30-50 cents overnight.  Hope to have enough to pretty much get us through this year's work.... 
but what will it cost to refill????


----------



## Blue Sky

@Mini Horses i have two small greenhouses with containers. Reviewing my seeds I found some Burpee green beans that are “container friendly”.  I may sacrifice an old, leaky water bunk to the container cause. Hubs built smallest gh out of 3 cattle panels and fiberglass? Sheeting. The tomatoes loved it last year and quickly filled it up. We bought a used 6x12 and while wobbly it looks like it will be fine. My biggest problems are voles and free ranging Cemanis. My LGDs despise and consume anything feline. I hate that as I like cats and could certainly use a couple.


----------



## Baymule

Kitty snacks!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. Got bacon cooking, and I’ll scramble a couple of eggs. Gonna paint this morning on end of the house. I got started yesterday morning, got front part done and half of the end of the house. Son showed up, so I quit. This morning I’m going to use a brush to cut in the grooves in the siding. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

.  Sunshine and 51 outside.  The best...not windy!!  

Work scheduled but,  looking like it may get moved out a day. 🤣To a rain day.

So much to do!!  Good weather calls me.  We'll see.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, just another day of school and life here. Went home this weekend, and got to see my lambs that I got for    4-H. 
Beautiful weather here, but under extremely high wind warning.


----------



## Baymule

I didn't start painting outside. Decided to wait for several sunny days. So I did some clean up outside and took to dumpster. Been trying to open my email, but for some reason it hates me, haven't been able to access Yahoo either. Im on a hot spot right next to the cell tower. This is stupid. I am aggravated. 

@Poka_Doodle thanks for checking in, it's good to hear from you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mornin all, this is one of those days it would be nice to be able to drink something strong win caffine...Hot tea will have to work. I been wanting to get back to getting up early but so far hasnt happened. between going to bed late and the kids waking me up multiple times my body has refused to hear my alarms.. the baby sleeps with me so that not unusual but having the 4yr, 2 yr, and 6yr old taking over my bed is odd. anyways enough complaining. going to go to the storage unit today and get some school books (probably will bring home all of them). Going to grocery store, ups store.... i think thats all my errands.. kids need to do school and i need to clean. outside of that i have nothing else to do today that i know of.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Morning y'all. Crazy week ahead. I might go fishing on Sunday just to decompress. I have to go to the grocery store as well. Not looking forward to all the ridiculously high prices.


----------



## Mini Horses

The world is depressing right now!   Horrid weather seems to be everywhere.    Prices for gas and groceries -- both critical for most people -- are impossible to accept.

We all need a warm, calm, sunshine day of rest and good will!  

A lottery win wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Even home grown will cost more.


You grow your own diesel? 



Poka_Doodle said:


> Beautiful weather here, but under extremely high wind warning.


Be careful you aren't blown to Kansas Poka!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> having the 4yr, 2 yr, and 6yr old taking over my bed is odd.


And unacceptable. They are old enough to stay in their own rooms until morning.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> And unacceptable. They are old enough to stay in their own rooms until morning


You just can't tell them no! Those sweet faces!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Be careful you aren't blown to Kansas Poka!


Trying to not get blown to Kansas or Nebraska, but it definitely could happen to me at this point


----------



## Mini Horses

Stayed home again.  

It's so easy and I'm so willing!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am about to say no lol. hoping tonight they stay in their beds. okay went to storage today hoping I got everything we need for alittle awhile I dont wanna go back. going to get dinner going unload the stuff and feed baby. that and start on cleaning. i might get the older two to get some school done while dinner cooking and get them all ready for bed and down by 8 and kitchen clean by nine hey don't judge i can dream lol.


----------



## Blue Sky

Hubs has been bitten by the moving bug. Showing the house this weekend.


----------



## Finnie

Blue Sky said:


> Hubs has been bitten by the moving bug. Showing the house this weekend.


Do you already have a place in mind to move to?


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Hubs has been bitten by the moving bug. Showing the house this weekend.


Do you BOTH want to move?


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Hubs has been bitten by the moving bug. Showing the house this weekend.


What? Where y’all moving to?


----------



## Blue Sky

I’m hoping this will pass. There are compelling reasons to go and stay. But I’m not on board yet.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> I’m hoping this will pass. There are compelling reasons to go and stay. But I’m not on board yet.


Tricky that.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Gotta go to Lufkin today to overnight a signed document for the investment firm to transfer money to my bank account. It was overnighted from Tyler, took 3 days……. I’ll overnight it from Lufkin back to Tyler. Got to drop off some beneficiary paper to the bank. It was emailed to me to e-sign, but I could not get yahoo to come up, couldn’t get into my e-mail for several weeks. It took 5 hours one night, changing browsers, trying different ones, to finally get yahoo to open and get my email open. I’m on a hot spot, right next to a cell tower, best internet service I’ve ever had. But dunno what’s up with yahoo. 

I’ve got my list of things I need, which isn’t much. I have several stops to make. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, just downed my coffee, only took an hour and a half. Thought it might be nice weather this morning when it said it was 30 out. It turns out in a place like this, you might want to check the windchill. And in fact the temp is currently 28, with a windspeed of 29. Fun game we like to play when the windspeed gets higher than the temp.
Y'all have a great day and enjoy the weather!


----------



## Mini Horses

My day was started with heavy fog.  Had coffee and waited for some lift to see to do chores.   Went to town for a sensor for my truck -- hopefully the cure.  🤣 Will arrive tomorrow morning. Went on to work.  Truck behaved well until last store and had a little hiccup starting. Said a few naughty words 😡 it started.  Ran fine.    Storms rolling in as predicted.  Sky full of big, dark clouds.  Had to get home.

Hurried to feed and found a new set of twins  one black, one white doeling's. Experienced mom had both dried and fed! Gotta love it.  Penned them for night, bottled my one guy, and rains plummeted us.   Ran in, offed wet clothes and ate.  Turned on TV.

Hefty winds, more rain and gone almost as fast as it came. 😲. News showed a lot of bad stuff had whipped on by the farm.  Quick tornado about 15 miles SE of me.  Went back out to close coops and in for night.  Long day and I'm ready for some serious sleep.

Tomorrow I'll play with new kids, milk some colostrum to freeze and wait for auto parts to arrive so I can go get.  Then need to install, probably 1-1.5 hr ?  After that I'll change out of mechanic clothes and get to work.   Off for weekend and can hardly wait!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Guy Guess what..... (normally with the kids I would say chicken butt but i behave lol) I got my live room organized and school supplies orderly and more school things ordered..... and the kids were all asleep by 8:40 well not baby but hay 4/5 ain't bad. now that baby out time to turn on music and clean in high speed woot!!! Well after i try out my new craft scissors have to make sure they work you know lol. some new supplies come in tomorrow i 'll have to put them somewhere and get them ready to be used but hey atleadt i got something done lol.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Guy Guess what..... (normally with the kids I would say chicken butt but i behave lol) I got my live room organized and school supplies orderly and more school things ordered..... and the kids were all asleep by 8:40 well not baby but hay 4/5 ain't bad. now that baby out time to turn on music and clean in high speed woot!!! Well after i try out my new craft scissors have to make sure they work you know lol. some new supplies come in tomorrow i 'll have to put them somewhere and get them ready to be used but hey atleadt i got something done lol.




Incredible!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Jesusfreak101  glad you got a picture!   We know after 5 min with kids it won't be that way long.

 up way too early but, slept so well...it'll be ok. Can't wait for daylight so I can go love on those new kids. This weekend I need to organize for milking to start as I have several does I want to milk share with kids, to keep production up. After weaning, they're full time milkers. . Last year didn't really milk much and dried everyone off.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Mini Horses said:


> up way too early but, slept so well...it'll be ok. Can't wait for daylight so I can go love on those new kids. This weekend I need to organize for milking to start as I have several does I want to milk share with kids, to keep production up. After weaning, they're full time milkers. . Last year didn't really milk much and dried everyone off.


I seriously thought you were talking about humans for a minute.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol thats no lie i had to clean it up again after they went to bed lol. oh well. going to get the laundry put away today my new goal and apparently my new books well most of them are coming in today which is super fast...


----------



## SustainableAg

Off to a good start today! It finally stopped raining. We had about 2" overnight. Seems we might even get a peek at the sun today! We have a River Flood Warning until Saturday at 0400, but we are far enough away that it won't be a problem for us. Just localized flooding that we can avoid on different roads.

Having a cup of coffee while I plan out the next several days. Yesterday, the first set of 2 dogs went to the vet for their yearly exam. Today the other 2 go to the Vet.

I have to order some hay from Agway and go pick it up. I need to drive an hour north to a feed store that carries a specific brand that my breeder feeds her goats. Then I can slowly transition our new goats to another feed.

I have to move our professional dog kennels into the garage because our goats are coming before our barn. Just the way it worked out but it will be fine. Goats and barn are expected the week after Easter. 

We are anticipating visitors one day next week in the middle of the madness. My FIL's parents are coming up to visit them, and they want to all take a day trip up here so the parents can meet their Great Grandson. Hopefully they give me at least one days notice 🙏. 

Then next weekend is Easter, and the same in-laws are coming up to have a meal with us. I'm tired just thinking about it! Hallelujah where's the coffee? 😂


----------



## Mini Horses

@SustainableAg  you fit right in!   It's organized chaos ...on most farms.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the new books came in lol was not ready they normally are several weeks out when I order them oh well  some are still on way no telling when they will get here but plently of time. lol i start ordering when we got unit 3 so by the time we got unit five i have everything ready to go. the kids prefer to keep going all year so we can take random times off.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all! A friend is coming over to visit and drink coffee this morning, then my plans are to finish painting the rest of the new siding outside. I really need to finish it. Then I can trim out the windows, need to paint those boards too, before I put them up!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm having coffee and doing laundry for DS.   Have him installing the new sensor stuff in truck.  It's a time trade off! 🙄.  Sure hope this fixes the problem.   I'll know in a few days -- it runs great until it doesn't .    At idle flutters, shuts off, won't restart and sometimes bad acceleration.   Then clears and on good behaviour.  The scans point to this sensor.   The fuel line filter replaced, pump checks out, injectors cleaned....this should be last of the run.  .  Not buying another truck this month! 🤣

Beyond that, too much wind and too much moisture from several days of rain to garden...boo!  But pastures are loving the whole situation.  So I am too -- less hay to buy!!  A few more goats left to kid, should be done this month.  The kids out there are so entertaining!


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> It turns out in a place like this, you might want to check the windchill.


OH yeah! Wind when it is 90°F is useful, not so much when it is near freezing ... or substantially below.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> I seriously thought you were talking about humans for a minute.


You need more sleep.


----------



## Blue Sky

We have a break on the wind today. I have stabilized #2 greenhouse and prepped containers for plants. Presently in a carbohydrate coma from lunch. Ranch showing postponed. I’m betting that wasn’t a serious offer.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> You need more sleep.


Truer words were never spoken


----------



## Mini Horses

What an experience...my engine is NOT like ones "they say" is in my truck!  😲. Sensor had no home where it supposedly should be.  Time spent to take apart, reassemble and search for any alternative....no lift available. So will need a trip to an expensive garage OR a car trailer to ex DH to use his.  35 miles. ☹️ To find codes for ID of what's in there.  Bought truck used but, I've had it 8 yrs.  So bummed!   I need to work all week.🤔 it's a problem.

On a good note, we didn't get a frost last night...39 at get up.  May be best news I get all day!    weather to be mid to upper 70s all week -- after today's 60s -- and no more rain until Thursday night.  👍. May see about some garden work today.


----------



## SustainableAg

I came downstairs this morning to find on of my groups of chickens outside. Sometimes the latch on the old horse trailer doesn't work, but the door will make you think it is closed. I will have to do a head count later to see if any critter had a midnight chicken snack on my dime.

It is also snowing this morning. Should change to rain later just in time for me to go out and start moving dog kennels. There was supposed to be a 3 day stretch of gorgeous weather this week - 65* and sunny. But now there are thunderstorms in the forecast every other day. Looks like I will be working in the rain regardless. Luckily, I'm not made of spun sugar.

My pasture is already waterlogged! Not good. I have a local guy coming this week to re-gravel our driveway and make a stone pad for the barn we are having delivered at the end of this month. It is going to be a sloppy, muddy mess. Oh, Spring! 🌷


----------



## Baymule

It’s a sunny day, a high today of 84. I think I’ll see if I have enough paint to finish the end of the house. Maybe I’ll cut and paint trim.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> What an experience...my engine is NOT like ones "they say" is in my truck!


Often there are multiple engines in a given "model" of a vehicle.


----------



## Blue Sky

Thought I’d share 😎 One dog is worth his weight in gold. Jury is out on the other.


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't give up easily!!!  A weak fuse on fuel relay -- whatever that is -- switched out and it starts now.  Still a little jumpy if at idle  over 3 min...new plugs to pick up tomorrow.  New fuel filter on.  New air filter a month ago.  Haven't ever changed out plugs since purchase  so that can't hurt.    Hope I don't need a pressure sensor as I find it's in the gas tank.  Holy moly, hope I don't need to deal with that.

Otherwise, things are great!   another day on the farm.   I took a stick and marked rows and hill placements for some planting in garden.  Strong winds, so didn't attempt seeds.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Thought I’d share 😎 One dog is worth his weight in gold. Jury is out on the other.


I love it! Hahaha! That sure is a pretty spotty ewe!


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses did you do the mechanic work? I wouldn’t even know where to start!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I love it! Hahaha! That sure is a pretty spotty ewe!


Thank you. I’ve got brown and white too.  That Pyr Komondor cross has a coat that’s a headache but he is the best guardian I’ve had. The lamb is just two hours old. I let the LGDs eat the afterbirth although my vet says not to. There has never been any accidents or digestive issues. I do just go on and on…☺️


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> did you do the mechanic work? I


DS changed out the filter, while I did his laundry.   But fuses, air filter, that stuff I do.  I changed out the spark plug wires

 on DGDs truck last year.  Plugs on mine are way deep on engine...PITA to reach and long sockets needed.  Probably DS will get to do those.  Gas tank stuff...ugh!   May take to exDH house for DS to do as he had a big garage with a full car lift.  Much easier!

Upper 40s this morn 😊. Had coffee, did chores, played with goat kids, fed bottle babe.  Sunshine!  The "herd" of goat kids run rampant to exhaustion, then pile up for a nap. . Hate I have to work today...but, I do...  I'll be home way before dark.  👍

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Gas tank stuff.


Scary stuff that, at least on gas engine vehicles. Nothing ruins your day like a gas tank exploding.


----------



## Mini Horses

Awesome morning!  Sun, 63 with light breeze, just born twin goat kids are up and nursing.  Both boys but, hay money. 😊.  Chores done....hot coffee in my cup.  Now, if I just didn't have to go to work 😋


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all the count down till dh is home has begun. So Excited!!  Always lots of cleaning to do and school.


----------



## Baymule

Slept late. I woke up at 5:20 and went back to sleep. Guess I was tired. Then I made coffee and didn't put the pot on the heating plate and coffee ran out on the counter. I'm off to a roaring start this morning! 

I discovered the 1x4 trim I was going to use on the windows will not fit. The windows are not flush mount on the outside, the frame sticks out. I slide the 1x4 under the top flange and have space to spare. @Bruce, got any ideas? Is there some weird size board for this application?

Going to try to clean house a little, very little as boxes look messy. Wash sheets, clothes and clean my "office" off the sofa. Plans are for DD and family to come to my sister's on Friday, me pick up the girls, them spend the night. Then Saturday afternoon, we go back to my sister's, dye eggs, spend the night, do the Easter thing, visit, they leave and I come home. I'd keep the girls here longer, but there isn't much for them to do.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice morning, only down to 57, already near 70.  Partly cloudy but warmer so Great.  Had a shower earlier.... heading outside.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh...slept in!  Turned alarm off at 6 and stayed there in bed.   Got two more hours that I obviously needed. 😊.  Did some stretches while coffee was brewing and am really enjoying this cuppa!   A calm start feels good.  Try it.    Uh, Bay, insert pot first!!

It's a pretty nice day out there....walked onto porch and felt a breeze.  It's 68 out there but heading to 80.  Sun is out.  Yesterday we had a good amount of overcast roll in for a few hrs just before lunch -- even a few sprinkles, just a few, spotted the pollen!   Cleared out about 3 just as I was getting home from work.  Hoping not a repeat today.  But, whatever.  Temps are good!  Besides I was inside working and again today. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> all the count down till dh is home has begun


Hope this is for the Easter weekend.   enjoy the time together.


----------



## Baymule

My internet security had a new download for me…….. Now it doesn’t recognize the hot spot and shuts down. I can’t even get it to open long enough to delete the darned new upgrade. 3 hours wasted. Going to friends tomorrow, I’ll take the laptop, they have a much better internet than I do and maybe we can delete it there. Super annoying.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My internet security had a new download for me…….. Now it doesn’t recognize the hot spot and shuts down. I can’t even get it to open long enough to delete the darned new upgrade. 3 hours wasted. Going to friends tomorrow, I’ll take the laptop, they have a much better internet than I do and maybe we can delete it there. Super annoying.


That is the kind of thing that would have me slamming my head against the wall..

Like the whirlpool of poo that is my ATT bill that I simply can NOT get clear and figure out.

So...  I laughed hard.

Thanks for the laugh... sorry for your pain.


----------



## Baymule

This morning I was the definition of insanity—doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. Close it down….. walk away…….


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> This morning I was the definition of insanity—doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. Close it down….. walk away…….


Yep, yep...

As is with the things electronic!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I’m even more annoyed. Direct TV blacked out the Tyler stations. Just freakin’ great. Now I only have Houston stations for news and weather. Trinity county is in nowhere land on the TV radar when it comes to weather reports. At least Tyler acknowledged our existence and would show storms heading our way and stop programming to follow tornadoes and warn people to take cover. I hate Direct TV, now I’m locked into a 2 year contract. When it’s up, they can shove it where the sun don’t shine.


----------



## Mini Horses

Is the contract on your son's location??  Maybe when you do final buy on next farm you will be able to cancel...check it out from that angle. 🤞

Sore leg yesterday....all I can figure is a slip and twist, didn't fall, tripped and lost balance momentarily -- a couple days ago.  Felt a real pull then but, nothing more.  Gave it a " whew that was close" and finished chores.  Next day sore.  Yesterday sorer and could barely use that leg...one big Charlie horse type pain, knee to hip, every time I took a step. 😲☹️. So aspercreme rub, Motrin, sat still, etc.   Aleve last night!  Better but, not doing any marathons!  🙄😁.  Coffee. Aleve. Careful today. Good as new 🤞

Did get into the garden yesterday.  Planted sweet corn, zucs and crookneck.  Opened rows for green beans to hopefully get in today.  84 yesterday!  A good 10+ above April average.  73 right now.   Windy again...boo on15 mph winds.  Rain tonight, so seeds get soaked in.   Just glad I got to that -- I was literally on my hands and knees because it didn't hurt like walking   chores were 😲😢   bean seeds are looking at me.  Better get going.  Chores await.


----------



## Baymule

Direct TV contract is on me. So I’ll have to keep it, I’ll be counting down. 

@Mini Horses sorry about the sore leg. We have to be a little less dare devil and more careful now. I’m very aware of being alone and taking risks that I never gave thought to before. It sucks. I don’t like it.


----------



## farmerjan

Warm again, 59 to start and already 71... some sun and clouds, hazy sun.... possible showers but low chance, should stay south.  Got to get things loaded into car for today and then feed calf on way out.  Not getting 2 bottles yesterday and today due to work schedule so might try to start that tomorrow... she is a little thinner than I would like but is enthusiastic and no scours so not the end of the world.


----------



## farmerjan

If you had the Tyler stations and then they blacked it out since then, you might have a reason to get out of it... you specifically got Direct TV BECAUSE of availability of local stations... check the contract... better yet, call them up and complain loud and long....


----------



## Baymule

My son says to use a raw egg for scours. He doesn’t know why it works, but says it does. Just thought I’d pass that on.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> If you had the Tyler stations and then they blacked it out since then, you might have a reason to get out of it... you specifically got Direct TV BECAUSE of availability of local stations... check the contract... better yet, call them up and complain loud and long....


Oh I will. Don’t have time this morning, got other things to do than stay on the phone forever, talking to someone not in this country.


----------



## farmerjan

Yes I use raw eggs for scours... baking soda for the balancing of an acidic stomach and raw eggs... the albumen of the white helps to "jell" and slow down the passage of the manure through the gut tract.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Direct TV blacked out the Tyler stations.


Are the towers local? You get get one of those, what did they call them way back when, antennas?



Baymule said:


> talking to someone not in this country.


What, they don't live here and speak with a USA regional accent of some sort? 

Got a call today, no idea who it was, said something about TV. Heavy Indian (I think) accent. Told him I don't have a TV, he couldn't and wouldn't believe me. I don't know what he wanted or was trying to sell or whatever, I hung up on him the 3rd time I told him we have no TV and he pressed me on it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Oh I will. Don’t have time this morning, got other things to do than stay on the phone forever, talking to someone not in this country.





Bruce said:


> Got a call today, no idea who it was, said something about TV. Heavy Indian (I think) accent. Told him I don't have a TV, he couldn't and wouldn't believe me. I don't know what he wanted or was trying to sell or whatever, I hung up on him the 3rd time I told him we have no TV and he pressed me on it.


Like a lot of us I am of a certain age and get a lot of scammer calls. If I have a couple of minutes it’s game on with the teasing. If they get crude I hand it back. Hubs was hysterical when I replied with “I can’t do that sir, your mother is in the way.”
Generally I’m just the deaf old lady- think Emily Lutella (Saturday Night Live).


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Are the towers local? You get get one of those, what did they call them way back when, antennas?


 No idea. Antennas used to be some high powered gadgets, with controls to turn them for better reception. Sure beat climbing on the roof and someone inside yelling out the window when the TV signal came in with a clear picture.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's a crisp 53 out there this morning.  Rains last night, so things are wet but it smells so clean as you breathe 😁.  They predicted an inch...looks like that or a touch more.  Since grasses are growing and I haven't cranked the mower, I'd better slide on boots for chores.   Garden got a nice watering for seeds I just planted. 👍

Thankfully my leg is functioning again  just a little sore from the odd gait over last two days.  So back to the usual grind.  Thankful for that.

Coffee is good....help yourself!    I need to go check things out, do chores.


----------



## Baymule

Glad your leg is better! I know a thing or two about that odd gait. LOL LOL 
Son's job ended yesterday, he's pulling his RV home today. Lot rent is due Tuesday, so he is bringing it home. Sometimes he leaves it until he has another job to go to, but he doesn't have a job immediately lined up. There are two "possible" jobs, one in Iowa and one in Corpus Christi. Also one in Louisiana that he will go hire in on Monday, but it doesn't start for a few weeks. In the meantime, he might get one of the other jobs that will last for months instead of weeks. 

DD and family will go to my sister's in Conroe today, I'll go get the girls to spend the night. Not much to do here for them, so we'll go back to my sister's tomorrow to dye eggs. They will leave to go home Sunday morning.


----------



## farmerjan

Quite cool this morning,44 but it was down to 32 up where I tested yesterday according to the weather report. Some scattered frosts... and Sunday it is supposed to drop 20 degrees and nights in the 30's for a week... We did not get any of the rain @Mini Horses got... it is dry here... the .9 inch and .5 inch don't go very far when you have that wind drying it out fast. 
Sun is out.  Laundry in the washer... got samples to pack.. supposed to be a nice day.  Brought the spider plants in last eve... glad I did.  Plants will go out on the deck in a bit after it warms up again.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. Another Cuban coffee morning for me. Hubs put the place on the market and we have a showing Sunday. Easter?  Um ok. Place isnt ready but I’m guessing Prospectives will see the county’s storage tanks adjacent to us and skeedaddle. My realtor has the throw-spaghetti-see if-sticks method and will send everyone and his wife. This place is for people interested in raising animals and gardening. A good fit for the preparedness community which is how I would vet the Wanna Buys. Silly me. Speaking of vets I’m changing mine after I was told I had to schedule a pre euthanasia examination for Bailey since the vet hadn’t seen her in two years. Pandemic remember? Unless he can turn back the clock I can’t see a good reason. Bailey will join her compadres tomorrow. I’ll add a little more to her goodbye thread in a few days. Lots to do gotta blast off.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Good morning. Another Cuban coffee morning for me. Hubs put the place on the market and we have a showing Sunday. Easter?  Um ok. Place isnt ready but I’m guessing Prospectives will see the county’s storage tanks adjacent to us and skeedaddle. My realtor has the throw-spaghetti-see if-sticks method and will send everyone and his wife. This place is for people interested in raising animals and gardening. A good fit for the preparedness community which is how I would vet the Wanna Buys. Silly me. Speaking of vets I’m changing mine after I was told I had to schedule a pre euthanasia examination for Bailey since the vet hadn’t seen her in two years. Pandemic remember? Unless he can turn back the clock I can’t see a good reason. Bailey will join her compadres tomorrow. I’ll add a little more to her goodbye thread in a few days. Lots to do gotta blast off.


Ack

Well...  sorry for that double whammy.


----------



## Alaskan

Finally!   Finally!










The first bird of spring!!!  I HEARD IT!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure, there are feet of snow still.. and the path is icy... but I heard it!  (varied Thrush)


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Antennas used to be some high powered gadgets, with controls to turn them for better reception.


Yes but  If you are looking only for local stations and the towers are in the same location you can just put up an antenna facing the proper direction. And I think there are some new designs that are smaller than the big Vs we are used to. Quick Google search found this


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  I assume that bird ushers in better weather for you!    celebrate!!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan  I assume that bird ushers in better weather for you!    celebrate!!


Yes!  More driveway is visible!!!  There are dirt spots, as well as liquid water!


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Easter everyone!  

Church services over, no kids for dying and finding eggs.   Dozens of eggs I need to share!! 😲.  What to do now....a day at home.   Not that there isn't a lot needing attention,  just need to pick one.   

It's coolish at 53, overcast, some wind and only 60 later.  Big rain most of day tomorrow.   I'll put out a few more seed in garden with free watering on horizon. .  Decide what needs  my attention most after I do chores -- in case something new has developed.  Then prep home needs for a week of jobs...list any errands to do while at stores.  Sounds like a fairly slack day so far. 🤔

Truck jacked.  Gas tank dropped down....DS needs to get pump in and stuff back together!  I need my truck!!!   Maybe some bacon and eggs will get him going.  I'll see.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Easter morning! Little girls are ready to go to Aunt Kathy’s and hunt eggs. LOL Son isn’t up yet. Sister usually sleeps to 8:30. 

@Blue Sky fo y’all have another place to go to until you find another place? My son’s house has been a blessing to me. Double moving, but no way I could have pulled it off otherwise.


----------



## Blue Sky

Happy Easter all. A rainy one for us here. Yesterday a strange car was in the driveway then our realtor called and said the showing was canceled. Five will get you twenty our place was previewed and rejected (tanks next door). I expect a lot of this and don’t mind. We are staying put and showing the place as is, with us in it and animals present.


----------



## Alaskan

Hailed last night... snow off and on today.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Happy Easter, everyone! I cooked all day, the kids came over, I almost set the kitchen on fire, and my grill stone cracked. It's going down to the 30's tonight, It's been a day!


----------



## Alaskan

Honeybee Hill said:


> Happy Easter, everyone! I cooked all day, the kids came over, I almost set the kitchen on fire, and my grill stone cracked. It's going down to the 30's tonight, It's been a day!


Well...

Memorable?

At least it was Memorable?


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> Well...
> 
> Memorable?
> 
> At least it was Memorable?


I think 'memorable' completely covers it. The kids just went down the hill, and I'm ready to light a fire. I have a six pack of brand new chicks to play with but even they look rather done in.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Hailed last night... snow off and on today.


Hopefully not the big hail.


----------



## Blue Sky

Honeybee Hill said:


> I think 'memorable' completely covers it. The kids just went down the hill, and I'm ready to light a fire. I have a six pack of brand new chicks to play with but even they look rather done in.


Circle the wagons and Declare it a day.  😉


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Hopefully not the big hail.


We don't get enough heat to get big hail.  So, we only ever get tiny hail.

We never get thunderstorms either.

Kinda crazy


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, been meaning to get on for the past couple days.
Went home for the weekend and was pretty productive. Got work done at home and at the place that actually pays for my feed bill. Both sheep got sheared yesterday, I love shearing but I forget how much of a pain it is. Oh well, gotta do it monthly.
Not sure if anyone else had this, but it was kinda a bonus holiday on Saturday, Murdochs had what they call a bucket sale, everything that fit in the bucket was 20% off, and everything else was 10% off, plus a free bucket if you spend enough. Lets just say that there is no need for anyone in my family to make a Murdochs run anytime soon 
Hope y'all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> We don't get enough heat to get big hail.  So, we only ever get tiny hail.
> 
> We never get thunderstorms either.
> 
> Kinda crazy


I love thunderstorms! I sit on the porch and watch the show whenever I can. How cold are your summers? (winters, I can imagine, are wicked?!) We don't get many very snowy winters, we have to travel to really see some snow!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, been meaning to get on for the past couple days.
> Went home for the weekend and was pretty productive. Got work done at home and at the place that actually pays for my feed bill. Both sheep got sheared yesterday, I love shearing but I forget how much of a pain it is. Oh well, gotta do it monthly.
> Not sure if anyone else had this, but it was kinda a bonus holiday on Saturday, Murdochs had what they call a bucket sale, everything that fit in the bucket was 20% off, and everything else was 10% off, plus a free bucket if you spend enough. Lets just say that there is no need for anyone in my family to make a Murdochs run anytime soon
> Hope y'all had a wonderful holiday!


I learned to shear sheep years ago when I was in Veterinary tech school. Sheep are great, but the shearing gave a whole new meaning to "cotton mouth" lol. Do you use the wool to make yarn? I've always wondered how that process went. I'm an avid crocheter, so any kind of yarn is of great interest to me. 

I've never heard of Murdochs, but now I'm going to have to look them up.


----------



## Mini Horses

I wore shorts Friday. 84 degrees. Yesterday, Monday, turned heat on and wore a jacket, 55 with 15 mph wind and rain!  geesh!   60 today. Poss frost tonight and back to 80 by weekend.  crazy weird.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Honeybee Hill said:


> I learned to shear sheep years ago when I was in Veterinary tech school. Sheep are great, but the shearing gave a whole new meaning to "cotton mouth" lol. Do you use the wool to make yarn? I've always wondered how that process went. I'm an avid crocheter, so any kind of yarn is of great interest to me.
> 
> I've never heard of Murdochs, but now I'm going to have to look them up.


Shearing is such an adventure. We do not use the wool we shear for anything. Our lambs are 4-H market lambs, so the wool is not of a high quality so we just throw it away actually.

I am shocked you have never heard of Murdochs, but it may just be a midwest chain of a feed and western supply store.


----------



## farmerjan

No Murdoch's here in Va either.  TSC or Rural King besides our local cooperatives.


----------



## Alaskan

Honeybee Hill said:


> I love thunderstorms! I sit on the porch and watch the show whenever I can. How cold are your summers? (winters, I can imagine, are wicked?!) We don't get many very snowy winters, we have to travel to really see some snow!



I am on the coast... so everything is moderated.

The locals call "summer" any day of 60 or higher.  How many summer days we get is highly variable.   

That period of time the rest of you call summer, we range in the 40s and 50s.

But.... winter is usually 20s and 10s.  Rarely below 0F.

The nasty temps of -60F are interior Alaska.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Poka_Doodle said:


> Shearing is such an adventure. We do not use the wool we shear for anything. Our lambs are 4-H market lambs, so the wool is not of a high quality so we just throw it away actually.
> 
> I am shocked you have never heard of Murdochs, but it may just be a midwest chain of a feed and western supply store.


I looked up Murdochs, I wish there was one here!! We do have Tractor Supply, and many feed stores...and these days most pet food stores sell chicken, turkey and goat feed.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> I am on the coast... so everything is moderated.
> 
> The locals call "summer" any day of 60 or higher.  How many summer days we get is highly variable.
> 
> That period of time the rest of you call summer, we range in the 40s and 50s.
> 
> But.... winter is usually 20s and 10s.  Rarely below 0F.
> 
> The nasty temps of -60F are interior Alaska.


I always wanted to visit Alaska. It seems so wild and beautiful. The temps are more extreme than here in Southern NY, we get a few bitter cold days, many raw wet days, and the summer is humid and hot. I visited Vegas and Arizona last summer and the 110 degrees of desert heat was beautiful compared to 95% humidity 85 degrees. lol. 

I can't even describe the terrible hair days around here.


----------



## Alaskan

I spent a fair portion of my youth in hot and humid.  Gotta say... I actually like it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sun is bright, it's 53 and NO wind!  I say that cautiously as it is the first day in many that has been calm.  What a relief....it's really annoying to have constant, heavy winds all day -- for a week, no less.  Think it's supposed to get to low 70s.  😊

I slept late, enjoying coffee .  A heating pad on a sore back and contemplating if I'm going to stay home or tackle a job I would like to disappear. 🤣 A monster reset at a messy store.  I looked at it yesterday while doing other assignments and let's just say "I quit!" came to mind.....along with...."that's totally unnecessary work".  

Gonna get another cuppa. Stroll to the barn, bottle feed my kid, move some goats to another pasture, decide from there...😋


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, I ate the last of the Cheerios. I got milk if y’all have cereal. LOL AC broke, but it’s been cool at night, so not a problem. Repairman coming at 8:30 to fix it. Son came in off a job, he starts a new one next week in Louisiana, a 2-3 week turnaround. He leaves Monday. From there who knows, he takes it all in stride. 
I close on the farm on Monday. Countdown begins. Tuesday I have a dentist appointment, I will jump in things like I always do and hit the ground running. Going to redo the inside of the double wide before I put one single thing in it. Take out ALL the trim, scrub walls, Kilz all walls and call in a friend to texture it. Then paint and put up new trim inside, make it look like a real house. 
Move outside, put up a 3 sided shelter for sheep and dogs, enough fence to hold them, taking loads of stuff every time I go. 
5 more days!


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> Gonna get another cuppa. Stroll to the barn, bottle feed my kid, move some goats to another pasture, decide from there...😋


I think we can all see where this decision is headed…





Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready, I ate the last of the Cheerios. I got milk if y’all have cereal.


Perfect! I have cereal but no milk. Thanks! 

[quote:] and call in a friend to texture it. Then paint and put up new trim inside, make it look like a real house.[/quote]

That’s great. I wondered what you could do to those plastic walls besides just paint over the plastic. You had mentioned you didn’t like the walls. Sounds like this texture stuff will mimic dry wall.


----------



## Finnie

Just finished my second cup of coffee. Gotta hurry outside and mow the foot high grass in my dog run before it rains today. But first I have an egg customer on his way to pick up 5 dozen eggs. Yay! I’ve been getting 4 dozen a day lately, and most get boiled, run through the food processor and fed back to the birds as snacks. I put an ad on CL for more egg customers, but so far nothing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, Dh left again yesterday weekend was short. He doesnt know when he can come back again with the rush on the border he barely got the okay to come this time. Cleaning house, school, and yard work. Then the fun of planning (meal plan, school plan for next year) and organizing (house and school) need to look at baking and seeing how i might grow more food. always something to look at and would like to get some books and other things for me to do. Need to stay busy. So far plan is still to save as much as we can so thats all I have really to say. baby asleep so need to set the others to work on school and act.


----------



## Baymule

Sock it back @Jesusfreak101  Save all you can. There are rumbles of a recession coming at us, prices will get so high that nobody will be able to buy much, and prices will have to come down. Real estate in Texas probably won’t take a hard hit, but maybe it will come down a little.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> No Murdoch's here in Va either.  TSC or Rural King besides our local cooperatives.


No Murdoch's or RK here, the only chain farm store is TSC.



Finnie said:


> Gotta hurry outside and mow the foot high grass in my dog run before it rains today.


Foot high? Already? The grass in my yard has just barely started to grow.  The alpacas are picking at anything they find growing in their pasture which isn't much. 

We got 4+ inches of very wet snow yesterday. Not going away fast today and it will be below freezing overnight. But close to 50 tomorrow so that should take care of it. Time to sharpen the mower blades so I'm ready when the time comes.

DD2 headed to Canada today (arrive tomorrow afternoon) to spend a week with DD1, DD1's BF who is flying up from VA sometime (could be there already for all I know) and DD1's roommates and friends so DW and I are "Empty nesters" for the first time in 29 years. DW is driving up next week to help bring DD1's stuff back here. Hopefully it all fits in 3 cars. Graduation isn't until next month but the apartment lease ends on April 28th.


----------



## farmerjan

So, is DD2 graduating?  Has she been there that long already??? WOW, time flies.  Guess you will be going back up in another month for graduation?  
What's her plans for the future?  Any job's on the horizon???  What did she major in?  Hope that it is something she will enjoy and that she can make a living at...with the way things are looking it will be tough in some places to find work but again, it will be easy to find a "job" since there are so many out there... just might not be what she wants right off...


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is on, I'm on my last cup. Then I'll get dressed and get on with the day. Closing Monday, got to contact electric company, go pay home insurance and whatever.

Son and I went over to the new place yesterday to look around. He came up with a better idea for the end of the driveway so he can get in and out with his RV and long trailers. He likes the place and the idea of having somewhere to keep his trailers, jeep, other truck, tractors, and general stuff "somewhere" where it will be safe while he is gone. He may be gone for weeks or months at a time, so I'll mainly be on my own, but I can handle that. 

I looked at where I want to build the first fence and shelter for the sheep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Works well that he can have a storage area....hope he's "out of work" after your rehab this fall!  Help with chores. 🤣

Monday can't come soon enough.     More pics.  

Good weather here for all week.  Looks like winter is gone, at least I'm hopeful.  Garden is still trying to revert to pasture..  Tiller will keep up the assault.  I'll be bringing home cardboard most everyday.  I've put a stretchy netting cover in back of truck to cover and keep it from flying away on way home.   Bought that thing years ago and it's been a truly useful purchase!   Easier than cinder blocks 🤣🤣


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So, is DD2 graduating?  Has she been there that long already??? WOW, time flies.  Guess you will be going back up in another month for graduation?
> What's her plans for the future?  Any job's on the horizon???  What did she major in?  Hope that it is something she will enjoy and that she can make a living at...with the way things are looking it will be tough in some places to find work but again, it will be easy to find a "job" since there are so many out there... just might not be what she wants right off...


No, DD2 graduated 5 years ago. She majored in Creative Writing and Japanese ... and has worked only seasonal outdoor jobs since. Presumably she is looking for work in the writing field. Can't possibly consider taking any of the MANY full year non writing jobs available around here.

DD1 started way late due to her permanent migraine, she turned 29 last month. She majored in modern languages - Japanese, Spanish and German. She hopes to do written translation. At one point she was talking about getting an ESL follow on degree but I've not heard much about that lately. Soon as she graduates she's heading down your way to live with the BF near Lake Anna. She'll be back up in June for DW's aunt's funeral and will take her cat back with her then. Don't guess we'll be seeing much of her after that.



Baymule said:


> He likes the place and the idea of having somewhere to keep his trailers, jeep, other truck, tractors, and general stuff "somewhere" where it will be safe while he is gone.


Yay!!! Supplemental rental income!


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry, I meant to say DD1 for graduating.  Seems like just last fall you all went up there for the first time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful day!  Sun, 65, very light breeze....ahhh sounds pretty good!    

This might become a garden day.


----------



## farmerjan

Ah @Mini Horses .... did you make yourself go to work to that place you didn't want to go so you could stay home and play on a "nice day"  like today????  


53 here to start already 70... supposed to be high 70's and sun all day.  Put the plants out already.  But, I've got to work this afternoon 

At least it won't be cold in the barn.....


----------



## Mini Horses

. Stayed home wed...worked yesterday and supposed to do the wretched wed job today.  Ain't happening.  Not resting the leg in which I wrentched muscle has just made it uncomfortable.  Gluts are screaming.   I'm home.  Getting ready to go after a load of hay....they load and DS will unload.  I got 2 bales when I got a load of feed yesterday and it's so very nice!!  Mixed with a lot of very young Alf in it.  Buying so I can use for milking does. Truly best I've gotten in months!  What a treat.

That ugly job will eventually get done.  I'm not gonna worry.   besides, it's beautiful out there!  I intend to enjoy it.  Got chores done and slowly walked around to see what I could do.  Pain meds help...I could use some muscle relaxers, beyond the heating pad.


----------



## Mini Horses

Aha!!!  It dawned on me.....muscles may be lacking nutrients.  🤔.  Drank electrolytes, potassium, magnesium, etc, and a PB sandwich.  Can't hurt.  Actually a little less intensely sore now. 

Talk at feed store was all about prices and availability. 😔. None was good news.


----------



## Baymule

It’s 85F now. AC broke several days ago. Son had whole new unit put in this morning. Inside and outside unit. Why are the inside units put in the attic? It’s HOT up there!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It’s 85F now. AC broke several days ago. Son had whole new unit put in this morning. Inside and outside unit. Why are the inside units put in the attic? It’s HOT up there!


Attics in Texas can melt bricks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

^ Truth right there!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Attics in Texas can melt bricks.


Well duh!! Where do you think bricks were invented??


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Sorry, I meant to say DD1 for graduating.  Seems like just last fall you all went up there for the first time.


Kinda does, Covid sort of broke the clock/calendar. 

We last went up there taking her back to school end of August 2019. That is when we spent a week on Prince Edward Island (drive on free, pay a bunch to drive back off). We "toured" the east side, figured to do the west side the next year.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Went to look at a portable building yesterday for $800. It was $800 because the sills were rotted out all the way around it. The skids were rotted on the ends and who knows about the middle. It was 16x25, a really big building and the rest of it was in real good shape. It had a roll up door and a walk through door. Son and I considered it and decided no. Even to take it apart for the metal, rafters and studs would have been worth it,  but I have no time. Son will be leaving Tuesday for another job. I have to concentrate on moving, building fence, building shelter for sheep and dogs, and rest before knee replacement surgery. The scrounger in me hated to pass that up!


----------



## Mini Horses

Top good. Bottom rotted......makes it hard to transport!!  Good pass.


----------



## Blue Sky

Awakened by baaaa. Sheep were in the front yard sampling rose bushes and whatever else they could reach. Turns out I have another gate opening dog. He doesn’t do it often just when he doesn’t want to stay put. My trees and decorative foliage got hammered by chickens (who can fly over a six foot fence) and the ice storm. And now the sheep. Not ready for realtor photos now. But all fixable I guess. Well back to it.


----------



## Baymule

Just include some sheep in your yard pictures!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Just include some sheep in your yard pictures!


I’ll include sheep in the sale. And that wayward guinea I’ll never catch. Also may be garden produce. It’s a shame to leave the orchard too it’s just starting to kick in but we’ve been stepping on each other for awhile and especially since the work from home started. And to have an actual utility/feed room  I have bags of feed in a hallway.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ugh. The big We’re Listed cleanup has begun. An hour and a half resuscitating the riding mower. Now it sounds like Hubbs is mowing over a bag of hammers. Life was simpler last weekend. (that was not the sound of a beer opening).


----------



## Baymule

Have y’all got another place to move to?


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Have y’all got another place to move to?


We have a couple to look at tomorrow. Problem is our place being small with no drive up appeal. Bright side is it’s close to dfw. Water, pasture, animal ready. The realtor thinks it will sell quickly. So all hands on deck. It’s all in God’s capable Hands. Forth Eorlingas! (Tolkien nut).  To mops to brooms to shovels. Lots of shoveling in my future. (nother beer opens).


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> We have a couple to look at tomorrow. Problem is our place being small with no drive up appeal. Bright side is it’s close to dfw. Water, pasture, animal ready. The realtor thinks it will sell quickly. So all hands on deck. It’s all in God’s capable Hands. Forth Eorlingas! (Tolkien nut).  To mops to brooms to shovels. Lots of shoveling in my future. (nother beer opens).


Where are y’all looking to buy?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I slept late. I stayed up watching Undercover Boss last night until 11. I slept like a rock, guess I was tired. Realtor came by yesterday for me to sign another paper with new closing date of May 5 on it. I’m ready to move! Can’t get started yet.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Where are y’all looking to buy?


North, east of Greenville.


----------



## Baymule

My Daddy was born in Greenville. His father was a sharecropper and moved the family to the Rio Grande Valley when he was a boy.


----------



## Baymule

I drank all my coffee, make your own. 
Was supposed to close on farm today. Phooey.
I'm so bored. I want to start on new place, but it ain't mine yet. More Phooey.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Was supposed to close on farm today. Phooey.


Are the other folks out yet, or are they waiting on closing too?


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Are the other folks out yet, or are they waiting on closing too?


They only have a bed left in there. They will be staying with friends until they decide what they want to do. Maybe a travel trailer, she wants to travel. They have over 100 acres and carved out this 25 acres, I guess to retire and go have some fun. They are thinking to set up the travel trailer on a 16 acre parcel. But really, I don't think they even know. They still have stuff outside to move.


----------



## Mini Horses

I was elected to take DS to traffic court...25 miles out☹️...so I dropped him and went to my fav 2nd hand store.  Bought one pair brand new, tags on, Vanderbilt jeans and a pair of LL Bean flannel lined!!!! Both $13.  The Beans were $2.98 and in real good shape....those excited me 🤣. You ladies know they're 60-75 new, and often out of stock.  Soooo, I gleefully drove back to courthouse to pick up the offender, who was sitting on a bench outside.  I said, waiting long?  He says yeah...I told him it was gorgeous weather!!  Smiled all the way home....knowing he couldn't have been out long. Court at 9:30 and it was only 10:30!   My flannel jeans made the trip worthwhile  

Of course it screwed up my work plans but, I'll live.  Having lunch then will run to a nearby store and work for a few hours.  Nice I can pick and choose. 😊. Just hate to start this late in day....momentum poor.  It's going to upper 80s again today! Nice. 

I went out to make sure plenty of fresh, cool water everywhere.  While out there I see a doe had delivered just short while before...they were just getting to the milk bar.  One is a doeling, suspect other not 😂. Will check tonight.  All was well. Let them bond.

My day is going great despite the unplanned "Uber mom" trip.   Hope your day is good!


----------



## Baymule

It’s raining buckets. 
Good deal on the jeans @Mini Horses , especially the flannel lined! I have some Cabella’s flannel lined jeans, they sure block the wind! I got them at a store that sold seconds, for $8. Love them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to work and when I came home decided to check on kids...there's another one!  Looks like this doe may have been in the shed kidding as I hustled thru chores to leave. Just judging from look of kid.  The set this AM were split and this single a doeling😊. I'm at 8 to 6, boys ahead, of course!  Not positive but I believe 2 more to kid.  That's fine. 

 It's hot again today, 84.  Rain tomorrow night.  Cooler Wed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo....another 80s day.  Rain starting late day and into night.  I love overnight rain as it gives me clear days to work outside 😊.  We actually need some, just don't get carried away!   Then cooling off to mid 60s which is normal for this time of year, not the June temps we've been having.

Leaving for work in a while but, short day.  Need to cut grass, ain't happening for a couple days.   Time to finish up some garden work, too.   Looks like I need a few days at home!  Better schedule that...😋


----------



## Baymule

Dental appointment today. Getting teeth cleaned. Got to go to Lufkin, spend money on diesel fuel, I'm getting real tired of float a loan just to fill the tank.


----------



## Mini Horses

I know the feeling....apply for a bank loan for gas  ...so it seems.  Tractor is diesel but even off Rd prices are way high!   Speaking of that, I need to get a couple cans for tractor, mowers and tiller, plus refill truck 🙄. Just doesn't end.

When I got home from work yesterday, saw son had mower and pull-tiller up by house  maybe he's actually going to prep for me?  How unusual voluntarily. But nice, if true.🤔. I've had both in the shed for a couple months now.  Need to use both now.

We had some fast rain go thru.  We needed rain.  Just north they got more and some bad winds.  It cooled down things, as predicted.  So light jacket this am, layered.  Temps will be great for the garden!!  I like that😊. Will stay cool for several days....if I play my cards right, I might get to do a light till on garden and finish a lot of planting.  That would be great.  I would be appreciative.  Have cardboard and mulch, seed and plants ready to go in.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday’s dental appointment was fun. I’ve been getting a “funny” feeling from an old crowned molar and thought I might need an implant. Good news, I don’t need 2 implants, bad news, the molar that “something just felt wrong” did have a problem and I’m scheduled for a new crown next week. The old crowns are only 30+ years old, so I guess a new one is in order. 

Today, going to my sister’s in Conroe. We are going shopping. That is her lifeblood, I hate shopping. I need new flip flops, shorts and bathing suit for a trip to Galveston in a few weeks. I’m helping a friend cater a wedding and we’ll have some fun while we are there. My sister is a professional shopper. LOL I’m not.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I despise shopping. I hate spending so much money on things I can only use sometimes.


----------



## Baymule

Shopping is definitely not my hobby. I have a life.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> (that was not the sound of a beer opening).


Screw cap on the Jack Daniels?


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Screw cap on the Jack Daniels?


The Emergency Jack.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well it's a mid 40s morning here! 🤨With enough winds to make it brrr...jacket!  We have a couple days of below norm to get through. We're 10-15 degree below.

So it's a good day to work! 😊. I won't fret over what I can't do outside.🤣. @Alaskan, it's summer weather for you.   different life views.

That's my day.  Warmer weekend and I'll be home for farm time.  Need to get my milking area set back up to begin that.  Plus, I'd like to hot wire a temp graze area because I hate to mow this beautiful grass...they can munch all day.  Heck, I might find a way to have time to get a roll of fence up!  THAT would be awesome!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning all, well we did it again caught another cold virus. . kids are just about over it i am tail ends of it as well i think anyways. i also order somethings to help me organize chaos as long as we are here which look like it be till the bargaining of next year atleast so might end up... anyways been putting things together and might look at making a larger in ground garden after  all. dh keeps talking about animals sighs trying to be have lol he not making it easy lol.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> So it's a good day to work! 😊. I won't fret over what I can't do outside.🤣. @Alaskan, it's summer weather for you.  different life views.


Yep!  Nice weather!

As to animal grazing....  those temporary electric fences are very handy for getting the animals to graze all over....  neighbor's lawn....  etc.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning all, well we did it again caught another cold virus. . kids are just about over it i am tail ends of it as well i think anyways. i also order somethings to help me organize chaos as long as we are here which look like it be till the bargaining of next year atleast so might end up... anyways been putting things together and might look at making a larger in ground garden after  all. dh keeps talking about animals sighs trying to be have lol he not making it easy lol.


Not having a set, dated plan, is difficult. 

You are doing so great!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> morning all, well we did it again caught another cold virus. . kids are just about over it i am tail ends of it as well i think anyways. i also order somethings to help me organize chaos as long as we are here which look like it be till the bargaining of next year atleast so might end up... anyways been putting things together and might look at making a larger in ground garden after  all. dh keeps talking about animals sighs trying to be have lol he not making it easy lol.


Keep saving money for that down payment on a farm!


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning all. Did three showings. House was a mess but 🤷‍♀️  now have a contract. We’re looking at a place but the seller developed cold feet. Like Schrödinger’s cat the deal is potentially alive or dead depending on unknown variables, so still looking with a deadline to leave in a couple of weeks. I had a drama charged move a few years ago with all the trimmings. Broke, evicted, seller of new place backed out the day of the move. Miraculously we got a new place and I do mean miraculously capital M. We’ll see how it goes this time. We’re in much better shape and it’ll all work out. Gotta say though I hope number one ranch works out.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Good morning all. Did three showings. House was a mess but 🤷‍♀️  now have a contract. We’re looking at a place but the seller developed cold feet. Like Schrödinger’s cat the deal is potentially alive or dead depending on unknown variables, so still looking with a deadline to leave in a couple of weeks. I had a drama charged move a few years ago with all the trimmings. Broke, evicted, seller of new place backed out the day of the move. Miraculously we got a new place and I do mean miraculously capital M. We’ll see how it goes this time. We’re in much better shape and it’ll all work out. Gotta say though I hope number one ranch works out.


Well.... stressful...

I am incredibly impressed...  the time from "thinking about moving" to "sold" sure was fast!


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Well.... stressful...
> 
> I am incredibly impressed...  the time from "thinking about moving" to "sold" sure was fast!


We’ve been thinking about it and all the pieces came together. Problem is we found a place but the sellers are turning out to be all hat and no cowboy. They are “waiting for a sign”. How’s about Cash Buyers?  Reminds me of the joke about the man on his roof praying to be rescued during a flood. A boat comes by and he’s begged to come aboard. He declines because he’s waiting for divine help. Another boat comes by, same response. A helicopter flies by and the man refuses insisting God will save him. He drowns. He asks God “why didn’t you save me?”  God replies “I sent two boats and a helicopter.”
The search continues.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Come home after a rare good day at work. Head over to the garden to pull orchard grass for the rabbits and grab a snake by the tail. I think it was a garter snake, doesn't matter. I've come in and I'm gonna sit here until my ticker stops racing.
I didn't mind the one that met me at the shed door last week I could see it. This little _&&"++ waited until I reached in and grabbed him with some grass. Not good...
I saw a big skin by the back fence Monday night, longer than the dude at the shed.  Tomorrow I'm gonna arm myself with the string  trimmer and my bush axe.
Yeah I know they eat mice. I can trap mice. Mice have sense enuff to run.​


----------



## Blue Sky

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Come home after a rare good day at work. Head over to the garden to pull orchard grass for the rabbits and grab a snake by the tail. I think it was a garter snake, doesn't matter. I've come in and I'm gonna sit here until my ticker stops racing.
> I didn't mind the one that met me at the shed door last week I could see it. This little _&&"++ waited until I reached in and grabbed him with some grass. Not good...
> I saw a big skin by the back fence Monday night, longer than the dude at the shed.  Tomorrow I'm gonna arm myself with the string  trimmer and my bush axe.
> Yeah I know they eat mice. I can trap mice. Mice have sense enuff to run.​


I grabbed a green snake’s tail while picking green beans. I knew it by the temperature (slightly warmer and a wriggle). We parted amiably the encounter was so fast. My deal is big spiders and bats. I have faced angry rams, water moccasins, po’ed Rottweilers and muggers with guns but I had to have the guy at Autozone pry a dead bat off the grill of my Isuzu.


----------



## Baymule

@Grizzlyhackle and @Blue Sky I hope no more snakes, bats and spiders cross your trail. 

@Blue Sky the right place will fall in your lap. Things just seem to happen that way.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Grizzlyhackle and @Blue Sky I hope no more snakes, bats and spiders cross your trail.
> 
> @Blue Sky the right place will fall in your lap. Things just seem to happen that way.


Thanks. I wish I could say that I am facing this with serenity. I have strong Belief but also wishes.  The place we bid on is animal ready. So few places are.  We’ll see I guess. Got two weeks.


----------



## Margali

I just pulled 6 ticks off of Bruno and one was crawling on me.


----------



## Blue Sky

There is a tool called a Tick Tornado in the Walmart camping section.  Very inexpensive and worth getting enough to put them on keychains (in Deep South on earrings, piercings etc-yes darling a tick tornado it’s fashionable). Anyhow ticks suc-  Tick Tornado tool as engagement present. Idda gone for it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Home for couple days.  Overcast and a slight chance for scattereds, very slight, as a front is slowly wandering into area.  only 60s today...some strong breeze...70s tomorrow 😊.  Rain Sunday night.   Hoping for some garden work to get done.

Otherwise I'm just planning a slow weekend, restful for mind and body.  Weeding can be relaxing.  .  So I'm telling myself.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good Morning! 1 and a half cups in on coffee, I may need another cup and a half to truly function. 

@Mini Horses   I find weeding to be stimulating and educational...NOT. This year DS3 did the weeding, and I was grateful. My back isn't what it used to be. As it is, I have a little stool to do my planting, I use that or just sit in the dirt. The bending hurts in about 10 minutes, and lasts for the rest of the day-not worth it. 

Today in Southern NY it's supposed to hit 59 degrees, with clear skies. I'll let you know how that works out-the meteorologists seem to try and be wrong. I want that job. 

I'm waiting for DS3s friends to wake up so I can feed them breakfast and take them home. I'm usually doing laundry at this time of day...but they're in the room right next to the washer and dryer, so I'll have to wait-they had a late night!


----------



## Baymule

Got 2 ram lambs loaded up to take to auction. Going to Livingston, I’ll check it out. The auction we used to go to is too far away, especially for two lambs!


----------



## Blue Sky

I was called by 2 scammers while replying to a scammer pretending to be a friend of mine on Facebook Messenger. Pity I can’t connect them all to each other. “Nigeria say hello to India. Pakistan are you still there? Don’t be shy.”


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee this morning and out the door!   Been riding the tractor, cutting fields.  Winter crap and spring weeds.  It's 79 out there now but, a lovely 67 in the house.  It's compliments of a cool night, morning windows shut and shades drawn down.  Nice lunch break...I just made a diesel run first, so I can have more tractor time.  Wow, almost $5 a gallon!! That's off road, too, so about 30 cent below road diesel.  Yikes!

Yesterday I finally ordered the throttle cable for the walk behind tiller.  Time to use it and, hey, didn't do well with plan ahead! 🙄😬.  Supposed to rain tonight.  Got a few sprinkles last night.  Not much but enough that it was sprinkling off tree leaves that I mowed under this morning.  I like night rains....actually the fresh morning smells.🤗. Moved goat herd to a field for fence cleaning duties...they love it!

Need to get back at it!  Work scheduled for all week. Need this done.


----------



## Baymule

I put a coat of paint on window trim boards this morning. Washed 2 loads of clothes. Finally got out my Premiere1 Electro Netting and read instructions 3 or 4 times. Now that it’s clear as mud, time to begin. I spend more time these days just looking for tools. So many places to look, they are scattered from here to yonder and back. It has taken me all afternoon to get it put up and connected. I have no idea how all this charger, ground rod, connectors and stuff works. I always put what little we did in the hands of Neighbor Robert and BJ. Eh. I FINALLY got it working, it’s pumping out 8-9 on the tester thingy. I suppose that means it’s hot. It was 0.1 so 8 or 9 is an improvement. LOL

To celebrate my success I came in for ice water and 2 brownies. Going back out to let the sheep graze the yard for awhile.


----------



## Mini Horses

Got about 5 acres cut, some low branches DD had cut for me about a month ago stacked to burn down the road.  Way more to stack!  But a good start.  Rain  tonight and about 3 days this week, of some amount.  May be able to get cut stuff raked by coming weekend to burn if weather permits.  That pile is about 6' high.  Just part of one field...did two 😊. Felt good!


----------



## farmerjan

If you're gonna rake it, take it to the garden and  PILE HIGH  for mulch around the plants... added organic matter to the garden, the worms will love you not "tilling them" into little pieces... and when the ground is damp and softer under neath it, it is soooo much easier to pull weeds... Saving gas in the tiller... MULCH DEEP...


----------



## Mini Horses

Too many seeds!!  But. I have 14 bale's of old hay for mulch...a gift 🤭. It's waiting for something to grow


----------



## Baymule

My eyes flew open before 4 AM. I laid in bed another hour, sleep not happening. Drinking coffee. I'll look at mobile home rehab sites to entertain myself. At least the doublewide I'm buying is in perfect shape, I'm just redoing the interior walls. So ready to get started, but I gotta wait! I sure hope we can close this week on the 5th. I'll call the real estate agent and check on progress this morning.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Ahhhh Coffee...On my 3rd cup. It's raining today so I'm planning inside activities...like laundry and writing my personal statement to get into the Masters program. 
Volly Prom (Installation dinner) was fun, of course my first lieutenant (who has done literally zero for almost two years) showed up late and didn't get sworn in with the rest of us. He arrived without his arm stripe (has had a year and a half to achieve this momentous task-lol) and was wearing a striped tie...I'm not surprised, but it would have been nice if he looked like a lieutenant instead of a mess. Everything was status quo-lots of dancing and good food. People who haven't shown up since pre-pandemic were there, so that was interesting. 
Yesterday was such a beautiful day that I did nothing but enjoy the sunshine and warm temperatures. It was a mental health day off. FH went to visit his dad, who I love, but sitting inside for several hours wasn't me, I'll call him later on, and catch up on the family gossip.


----------



## Baymule

I just posted pictures of 2 horses in a kill pen, on my journal,  that I'm considering. Feel free to go take a look and give your opinions.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, weatherperson says rain 3 of 5 days this week.  We shall see.  Gonna check weather channel to see how much they suggest, then schedule my jobs.  Pretty slow for  2 weeks.   That's great, I have things to do -- garden and other farm stuff. 🤗  Yesterday was satisfying with tractor time....I might even get a couple rolls of fence up.     pretty sure I'll need a few more posts.  DD now works at Lowes -- discount! 👍


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> I just posted pictures of 2 horses in a kill pen, on my journal,  that I'm considering. Feel free to go take a look and give your opinions.


Both of those boys are beautiful and seem like they would be great additions and companions!


----------



## Blue Sky

We looked at a place last night. Nice but in the middle of a wind farm. I’m researching possible negative effects but I’m finding a wide range of opinions (imagine that these days). We are visiting again, hopefully there will be a brisk breeze to give an idea about noise. We cut our initial appointment short because I remembered I left a gate open allowing new dog Sophie (sheep killer) access to the flock. A looooonng drive home later- sheep all gathered in the safe pen grazing happily. Crocket standing sentry to prevent them from returning to the pasture (a no-no after dark) and Sophie wagging and ready to be fed. Whew. Prayer answered and good dogs. Back to wind farm does anyone have any experience living near one? I’ve read that the turbines etc can generate high and low pitched sounds that irritate animals but these days there’s enough hogwash published on energy (both sides) to float Smithfield to China. Anyway experiences anyone?


----------



## Mini Horses

No experience but read an article about several western cattle farms that have allowed turbines on their farm as added income.  Cattle still grazing...so. Maybe a cattle forum for such info???   @farmerjan do you have any info along these lines from other cattle people?


----------



## farmerjan

Can't help much on the wind farm situation.  Have heard about the noise, and they say it is very loud and annoying;  and they will kill alot of migratory birds if placed in flyway areas.  The thing that I am not so thrilled about is that here we go again... the blades are huge and they last maybe 20 years or so... then what?  they are hauled  to some different "graveyards" where they are piled in huge trenches... they are supposedly not recycleable... so, I am not in favor if they cannot find a way to reuse the end product.  But that is my gripe....

Most of the farmers/ranchers on the forums I am on are ones that have been going to solar panels... and don't get me started on them.  Got 2 planned for this area close... on 26 and 40 acres of PRODUCTIVE  farm land... farmers sold out and so why not just kill off the use of the land and collect their money.... there are some out in the midwest that are HUNDREDS of acres big....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Can't help much on the wind farm situation.  Have heard about the noise, and they say it is very loud and annoying;  and they will kill alot of migratory birds if placed in flyway areas.  The thing that I am not so thrilled about is that here we go again... the blades are huge and they last maybe 20 years or so... then what?  they are hauled  to some different "graveyards" where they are piled in huge trenches... they are supposedly not recycleable... so, I am not in favor if they cannot find a way to reuse the end product.  But that is my gripe....
> 
> Most of the farmers/ranchers on the forums I am on are ones that have been going to solar panels... and don't get me started on them.  Got 2 planned for this area close... on 26 and 40 acres of PRODUCTIVE  farm land... farmers sold out and so why not just kill off the use of the land and collect their money.... there are some out in the midwest that are HUNDREDS of acres big....


They should stick the panels on stilts...  graze under them.

I sure wish they would do that.

And yeah, x2 on the wind production sucks... but, no idea how it would be like to live next to one


----------



## farmerjan

Some places do put the solar panels up higher so that there is some grazing underneath them.  But the grass is poor and doesn't get near the sun it needs and the rain is not even as it runs off the panels to pools or runs off and parts do not get watered much... most companies that I have heard about and that I know have talked to some farmers do not want the problems with the panels up higher so more likely to have wind that could pick them up, or to be wind damaged in any way.  
They should offer to build them on top of buildings... but most roofs cannot handle them... but that is where they need to be... on top of every warehouse and building in a city to help provide the needed electricity right there where it can be directly used...


----------



## Blue Sky

At present we are rethinking an offer at windmill farm. We could live with it but it probably means a horrible resale situation. I’ve had that and don’t want to deal with it again. On the positive the market is hot and it should sell. I shouldn’t care about sellers I suppose but I’ve been between a rock and a hard place and they have my heart felt sympathy. Gotta take care of my own though.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

We have a few windmill farms out further east of me. Solar farms...I don't even want to talk about it. lol. They sold sod farms, which IMO are kind of silly anyway, to cover them with solar panels...I'd rather look at sod farms, frankly, but I feel these open fields should be used for growing food-vegetation or livestock. 
I would love to put solar panels on my roof, the electric company bills are absolutely ridiculous out here. My house is 100 years old and I'm not sure it would stand up to the weight. My other house, down the hill is too low and has too many trees on the south side of it. I love solar lights though, and have them everywhere outside!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

So, just finished the first cup of coffee, the second one is brewing. I was on call last night, so I didn't sleep well. I'm also beginning to stress about getting things done for the wedding-like the invitations haven't arrived yet, and I'm still going to have to assemble them! 74 days, so I'm anxious to get the invitations mailed so I can concentrate on other things-like how am I paying for this wedding.   
My daughter is taking me out on Friday for mothers day, that will be great! I leave Monday for my first bachelorette party-the mature women (like myself) are all going to Florida for a few days-I have no idea what they have planned, I hope I can just relax and soak up the vitamin D from the sun! I'm not the type to do the crazy party thing, I like dinners and relaxing with a water or coffee. So we shall see. 
I'm off duty at 6am, and must get the chicken coop worked on while we have no rain-it's supposed to rain the rest of the week!


----------



## Blue Sky

Slept hard and right through noisy thunderstorms it seems. Needing that coffee though. Making progress on contract negotiations for the new place. It could still fall through. Sellers are a bit colicky. Also drama at Hubb’s job so a lot of unknowns. Lots to do. 😎


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, it's a great day here, just getting stuff done, and procrastinating on other things. Skipping the coffee today because it's already been such a wonderful day!


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Slept hard and right through noisy thunderstorms it seems. Needing that coffee though. Making progress on contract negotiations for the new place. It could still fall through. Sellers are a bit colicky. Also drama at Hubb’s job so a lot of unknowns. Lots to do. 😎


Which new place?  The place in the wind farm?

Or a different place?


----------



## Alaskan

I have not been sleeping well...

All those daylight is bothering more than it usually does.. so I mail ordered a sleeping mask.... not sure if I will be able to sleep in it... we shall see...

AND, on top of the daylight issue... chicks are at the "I wanna smack you" stage.

We are brooding only 2... and dark one will perch up on the edge of the box, and then white one cries and CRIES, because white one hasn't figured out how to hop/fly up that high.  

I need to fond the window screen I usually use as a cover... and I need to get the broody in the coop set up and chunk them out there....  but such a long list of "to do"

Youngest spent all of yesterday manually draining the washer, so we could get the backlog of clothes washed...  and kid 3 and 4 were hired to dismantle a hottub...  that took all day...

Whew!

And I am late on my quarterly sales tax   what with the yearly Fed taxes, and then the jillion Pascha services I just plumb forgot.   

Typed this during my coffee and breakfast break...

Now to get back at it and finish up!


----------



## Mini Horses

Slept ok.  Got up and had coffee.  Did chores.  Changed for work and left.   So far all was going well but, at work I was so not enthused!  I think I need a vacay!  🤔.   Looking at schedule. Think I can swing 4-5 days home, in a row!  Maybe I can jog my attitude.   

So, at two stores the mgrs told me they really wanted to retire!!!  What?   It's not just me?  One is 63, other is 58.  Damn...no wonder I wasn't enthused.  🤣


----------



## farmerjan

I'm feeling the same thing... retiring is looking better and better... and I am older than both of them... a couple years behind you.  I get that you wanted to get some things paid off and that staying is nice for a little extra... but it is a push to get myself out there some days.  Just tired of the routine and the driving to and from and all that... I know you know what I mean.  Especially a pain when it is nice out like today... not too hot or cold.... just a "want to be outside" type of day.


----------



## Blue Sky

Big dogfight at noon. Somebody caught a rabbit everyone wanted some. After rabbit came “I’m the boss. No I AM!” So Caddo the laid back beta chewed Leo up. I had to be home near the computer due to house sell/buy stuff. So Leo got penicillin and clavamox. He took damage to right ear, right side of throat and right foreleg at the wrist. Bloody mess (shaking ear) but eating,drinking and resting with no distress.
Caddo has a broken right upper canine tooth from killing a raccoon, that may have done the damage. Caddo is showing no real damage, getting anti biotics. Whatta mess. Trouble comes in cyclones- James Herriott.
Oh and new bid on not windmill place. Will elaborate later.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> know you know what I mean.


Yep!   It really wears on you...yes, hard to just "go" to it.  I'm at the little extra mark!  Time is short!!!       like, don't look at me wrong type short.  Going to make it thru summer. We're slowing jobs now.  Will also drop 2 stores, so way less.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> Yep!   It really wears on you...yes, hard to just "go" to it.  I'm at the little extra mark!  Time is short!!!       like, don't look at me wrong type short.  Going to make it thru summer. We're slowing jobs now.  Will also drop 2 stores, so way less.


If I understand your job properly the price changes alone would be murder. Hang in there


----------



## Mini Horses

@Blue Sky  Thank you!   I never gave thought to the fact that I was constantly posting "bad news"!    But. I am.    However, so many things that make me want to be home more.  I want to enjoy my farm and I'm not getting any younger😔 or so it seems!  🤷

Although herding 8 bouncing kids back into their pasture tonight still had me running and doing some quick moves!  🤣. Got it done. Maybe not as smoothly as 20 yrs ago!  I just want more farm time -- I'll arrange it!   Too many "wanna do" on my list.  Hey. I'm still kicking!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good Morning! On my first cup of coffee, and it tastes like I might have another...lol. We got the henhouse part of the new chicken coop put together yesterday, It's very cute, but I feel like I need to paint it instead of just sealing it...FH is a basic man and thinks I'm a bit "extra" with the decorating stuff. I'm sure I don't know what he means. The hen house is a little smaller than my old one, but the way chickens roost at night, I'm sure the girls will be comfortable. I'll post a picture in my journal thread as soon as I get outside. 

I was on call again last night and that's my last time for a week and a half, thank goodness. The crazy voluitics that is going on is exhausting. I can respond, and of course will if there's no crew, but I need a break from the atmosphere. 
My second shipment of wedding favors is arriving today, It only took me and FH 3 hours to go through the ones we have to make sure there was no damage. (They're tiny lanterns that hand on a hook. I'll be putting fairy lights inside and that will be the table lighting-then everyone gets to take one home) I ordered 240 of them, we checked 120 so far. 
DS3 went to the Mets game after school yesterday, a double header at Citifield, which is an hour and a half away. He got home very late, and is moving like molasses in January right now. I think he is looking to stay home...he can keep looking, he's not gonna find it.


----------



## Baymule

Going to dentist this morning. Getting a new crown on a molar. Because any infection goes to a joint replacement, I thought I’d better get teeth checked before surgery. Sure enough, my 35 year old crown was worn out and didn’t fit good any more, so new one today! 

Crossing fingers that we close tomorrow!


----------



## Blue Sky

Leo better today. Some gentle cleaning revealed less damage. I don’t recommend not going to the vet but my hair has been on fire the last few days. And until inspections are done - yikes. Hubbs needs to travel now so a lot of it is on me. I have to be here to let people in and out, get animals out of the way etc. One step at a time.


----------



## Baymule

On my second cup of coffee. Nephew said come pick mustard greens, so I’ll do that this morning. Hopefully they aren’t too bug eaten.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast most of yesterday....some spots of sun and hot, humid.  Got my tiller cable in mail 👍. DS put it on, then it rained. 🤨☹️.  Not long but...fed up and went in.  Shortly after dark, rumbles of thunder, fast & hard rain.  Maybe half hr. Then slow rain another hr.   Today looks like a repeat may be happening.  🙄🤷. And even more Fri - Sun.  No!!😩

Coffee brewing and I love the smell. 😊.  That may be the highlight of my day!    I'll head to work in a while, no rush, relaxed.   I found some 4X5 rolls of wheat stray only 6 miles out, $20.  Plan to get 3 or4 for garden mulch and later rot in.  Rather have rolls than squares right now.  Esp since I have 14 bale's of old hay mulch now, too.  Even if it's not all out until fall, will help next year.  Been hard to find rolled straw.  Have several big cardboard boxes ready to use, also, free from work.

Well, coffee ready. Gotta pour some😁.  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Good Morning y'all! I slept very well last night! Only woke up probably three times!


----------



## Baymule

I just had supper of ham and mustard greens. I put 3 bags of mustard greens in the freezer.


----------



## Blue Sky

I can’t get my Yankee husband to eat them unless mixed with spinach 🤣
Imma Yankee too but it’s about worn off.


----------



## Baymule

Beans, greens and cornbread. It's a Southern staple.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, it's a great day here, just getting stuff done, and procrastinating on other things. Skipping the coffee today because it's already been such a wonderful day!


Do classes end soon Poka? 



Alaskan said:


> And I am late on my quarterly sales tax


What do you sell? Do we all want to buy some?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Do classes end soon Poka?
> 
> 
> What do you sell? Do we all want to buy some?


Sales taxes for the rental shacks that i manage.

Low rent,  low amenities.


----------



## Bruce

Low taxes


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Do classes end soon Poka?


Yep! Ending very soon! Going to be saying some goodbyes, and returning from the relaxing college life to the real life of home and work, and incredibly long days. 
Got some mixed emotions here, college is much more relaxing then home


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Low taxes


Property tax in Texas was way less.....

Sales tax here is low though....


----------



## Alaskan

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yep! Ending very soon! Going to be saying some goodbyes, and returning from the relaxing college life to the real life of home and work, and incredibly long days.
> Got some mixed emotions here, college is much more relaxing then home


Yeah... Kid #2 found a work on campus job that comes with a free apartment...

So he is staying there and taking 2 classes.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Woke up at 5:30. Why can’t I sleep late?


----------



## Baymule

It is going to be a high of 87F today and it’s 97% humidity. Yay. Also going to have a heat dome over Texas starting tomorrow with temps in the 90’s, unusual for this time of year. Several areas in Texas May hit 100F.


----------



## Mini Horses

Saw that TX heat dome on news this morning!   Several days of inside AC weather!  Above 100 in southern area.   Here, we get cooler than norm...mid 60s and rain, rain, rain!      my wanna dos do not work with rain. 😬.

Getting more coffee!


----------



## Baymule

Waiting to hear from the realtor to get the latest on the closing drama.


----------



## Blue Sky

@Baymule i hope your closing goes more smoothly. If ever there was a situation where the devil is in the details it’s a closing. We have to have road work done on the new place and we’re meeting with our buyer again Monday. Probably an inspection. I’m afraid he’ll nitpick the price down or Lord forbid, find an expensive problem.  “Yep Missus we found a foundation crack the size of the Grand Canyon, held together by termites. Oh and you know that funny mound in your north pasture is an old burial ground.” (zombie sheep strolls by). We are making progress on the Clean Up at least. Switching to tea, the first official pitcher of Luzianne is on the window sill.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Got some mixed emotions here, college is much more relaxing then home


Unless you are DD2. She finds hanging around the house to be very relaxing. I did get her to power wash 3 sets of winter tires today.



Alaskan said:


> Property tax in Texas was way less.....
> 
> Sales tax here is low though....


Both are high here. Sales tax is similar to TX.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Unless you are DD2. She finds hanging around the house to be very relaxing. I did get her to power wash 3 sets of winter tires today.
> 
> 
> Both are high here. Sales tax is similar to TX.


Yeah... not sure how "normal" people can afford to live in the NE


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I decided to till up the old garden and plant some things might as well if we going to be staying longer... plus I need the activity. Need to go to the store today trying to decide which store would be best lot's of them I need to go to but only enough time for one.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Unless you are DD2. She finds hanging around the house to be very relaxing. I did get her to power wash 3 sets of winter tires today.


I honestly have so much that gets done at home, home is my real life, work, the barn and the long days. I get my school work done at school, but I also watch a lot of TV in the large amount of free time I have.


----------



## Baymule

New closing is set sometime after June 20. Survey is the hang up, it got pushed back, they just have too much to handle. And no, don’t suggest going to another one, I’d have to start over on a 3 1/2-4 month wait. 

So I’m going to get the work done on outside of sons house. Plus get vent a hood put in, must cut hole in roof, there isn’t one at all. And get electric plugs reset in backsplash, and get the backsplash done. Got a guy coming by at 3, to give a bid and let’s get the party started.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> Yeah... not sure how "normal" people can afford to live in the NE


It's fairly impossible unless you bought a house when the prices were low. Young people cannot afford to buy a house, and they're moving out in droves. Rental prices are also crazy high, I'm not sure why or how anyone can pay 3k or more to rent out here. We're two hours from the city so it's not even an easy commute! 

Nothing and nobody up here is "normal"


----------



## Alaskan

Honeybee Hill said:


> It's fairly impossible unless you bought a house when the prices were low. Young people cannot afford to buy a house, and they're moving out in droves. Rental prices are also crazy high, I'm not sure why or how anyone can pay 3k or more to rent out here. We're two hours from the city so it's not even an easy commute!
> 
> Nothing and nobody up here is "normal"


No one is normal over here either..

We call it "the free range asylum"


----------



## Blue Sky

Honeybee Hill said:


> It's fairly impossible unless you bought a house when the prices were low. Young people cannot afford to buy a house, and they're moving out in droves. Rental prices are also crazy high, I'm not sure why or how anyone can pay 3k or more to rent out here. We're two hours from the city so it's not even an easy commute!
> 
> Nothing and nobody up here is "normal"


Thank our present federal government. They have a low opinion of most Americans. Especially rural people.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Blue Sky said:


> Thank our present federal government. They have a low opinion of most Americans. Especially rural people.


I've gotten to the point where I'm so disgusted with everything that I'm simply working on being as self reliant as I can be. Unfortunately, the town I live in has more rules than any other town on the island, making it nearly impossible to be self reliant. The number of chickens, and the gender of said chickens is regulated. I can only have 6 hens, and no roosters! Fortunately my neighbors are extremely cool, and there's a few roosters in my area. 
A limit of number of animals we can keep on particular sized land parcels...2 horses per acre, and if you try to find an actual acre of property around here, the price is ridiculous. We paid a kings ransom for this cabin, but it has an acre of property, joined to my long time home through the back yard, we have almost 2 acres. However, if I want to get any kind of livestock, goats, sheep, pigs..I need a license. No cattle in this town unless you know someone who will approve it. 
Of course, many people keep goats and the neighbors keep their mouths shut. Thank goodness. 

Everything is legislated and regulated, and frankly I don't think half these rule makers even live in this town. The neighboring town to the east allows anything and everything. That's where we all go to get our livestock.


----------



## Blue Sky

Honeybee Hill said:


> I've gotten to the point where I'm so disgusted with everything that I'm simply working on being as self reliant as I can be. Unfortunately, the town I live in has more rules than any other town on the island, making it nearly impossible to be self reliant. The number of chickens, and the gender of said chickens is regulated. I can only have 6 hens, and no roosters! Fortunately my neighbors are extremely cool, and there's a few roosters in my area.
> A limit of number of animals we can keep on particular sized land parcels...2 horses per acre, and if you try to find an actual acre of property around here, the price is ridiculous. We paid a kings ransom for this cabin, but it has an acre of property, joined to my long time home through the back yard, we have almost 2 acres. However, if I want to get any kind of livestock, goats, sheep, pigs..I need a license. No cattle in this town unless you know someone who will approve it.
> Of course, many people keep goats and the neighbors keep their mouths shut. Thank goodness.
> 
> Everything is legislated and regulated, and frankly I don't think half these rule makers even live in this town. The neighboring town to the east allows anything and everything. That's where we all go to get our livestock.


Aw damn.


----------



## Blue Sky

It’s not a cow. An ugly dog? I know. Had to throw it out there.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like the town’s people need to take their town back. Vote out the rule makers, fire them or whatever. Run for their positions and win. Bring freedom back to your town. I think pretty much across the country, people are getting fed up with control freaks making rules “for thee but not for me”.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> It’s not a cow. An ugly dog? I know. Had to throw it out there.


A big ugly dog with a speech impediment.


----------



## Blue Sky

I tried but I can’t imagine what that would sound like.


----------



## Baymule

BOO? MARF? MOOF?


----------



## Mini Horses

At least no complaints of "barking all night" !!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Mini Horses said:


> At least no complaints of "barking all night" !!


Unless you check the Facebook page...Dogs, helicopter questions, and nosy people asking why there's police or ambulances somewhere   
Everyone in my immediate neighborhood are from original families of this place, that's why they're cool about most things. It's the newer folks that complain about everything. It's called "quality of life" complaints. because a cow in my yard might disturb their peace. 
I think the fact that we're supposed to ask permission for anything should be far more disturbing to their peace.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Sounds like the town’s people need to take their town back. Vote out the rule makers, fire them or whatever. Run for their positions and win. Bring freedom back to your town. I think pretty much across the country, people are getting fed up with control freaks making rules “for thee but not for me”.


I'd love to run for office. I think I'd probably not win, I'm a little too honest about things that people would like to keep quiet. Also-I'm in NY... I'll leave that there.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Still on my first cup of Joe.

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day! ❤️❤️💝💝💖💖💜💜


----------



## Baymule

On my second cup. Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh.....on second cup and second load of laundry!   . Nice combo.

It's windy, misty, cool, overcast.  An indoor day!   Just relaxing with it.

Happy mother's day everyone.  😊🎉


----------



## messybun

Honeybee Hill said:


> Unless you check the Facebook page...Dogs, helicopter questions, and nosy people asking why there's police or ambulances somewhere
> Everyone in my immediate neighborhood are from original families of this place, that's why they're cool about most things. It's the newer folks that complain about everything. It's called "quality of life" complaints. because a cow in my yard might disturb their peace.
> I think the fact that we're supposed to ask permission for anything should be far more disturbing to their peace.


That is annoying to me. I have two neighbors who work on vehicles. One has had cows, pigs, and roosters. Across the street is a field that they work at unbelievably early hours. Then, they turned a field across the way into a trailer park...that has concerts. It used to be the nice trailer park a mile away did the concerts, not anymore. Do you know how many times I’ve filed a noise complaint? 0. Why, because I live in the country and people should have freedom to do what they want to do. Actually, that’s not true. I helped my neighbor call one in once, because the drunk neighbors were firing off fireworks over her pony. Poor thing was terrified and got her ear and other hair singed. That I did call because I did not want to deal with blubbering drunk guys with fireworks and guns. But, that was only once; and what I would call justified!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

messybun said:


> That is annoying to me. I have two neighbors who work on vehicles. One has had cows, pigs, and roosters. Across the street is a field that they work at unbelievably early hours. Then, they turned a field across the way into a trailer park...that has concerts. It used to be the nice trailer park a mile away did the concerts, not anymore. Do you know how many times I’ve filed a noise complaint? 0. Why, because I live in the country and people should have freedom to do what they want to do. Actually, that’s not true. I helped my neighbor call one in once, because the drunk neighbors were firing off fireworks over her pony. Poor thing was terrified and got her ear and other hair singed. That I did call because I did not want to deal with blubbering drunk guys with fireworks and guns. But, that was only once; and what I would call justified!


I agree!! Any kind of abuse-people or animals earns a call and visit from the police!


----------



## Blue Sky

Nothing and I mean nothing celebrates the Resurrection of the Savior like a few rounds through the fiddy cal. Shoot til the kids are crying. True story.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Blue Sky said:


> Nothing and I mean nothing celebrates the Resurrection of the Savior like a few rounds through the fiddy cal. Shoot til the kids are crying. True story.


we have people here celebrating the 4th of July, the 1st of July, the weekend, easter, April fools, and well, apparently Tuesday...firecrackers and M-80s. My dogs don't react to any of it, I've never reacted, so they don't react. 

I think they also celebrate Purim and Yom Kippur...the same way.


----------



## messybun

Blue Sky said:


> Nothing and I mean nothing celebrates the Resurrection of the Savior like a few rounds through the fiddy cal. Shoot til the kids are crying. True story.


Oh my gosh are you my neighbor?!🤣 one across the way set up a dirt mound for target practice and every Christmas you can guarantee the big guns are coming out! I love it!


----------



## Blue Sky

messybun said:


> Oh my gosh are you my neighbor?!🤣 one across the way set up a dirt mound for target practice and every Christmas you can guarantee the big guns are coming out! I love it!


At least yours have a berm. Mine shoot Willy nilly. My neighbors need: firearms safety training including a decent grasp of the distance rounds can travel. Gunshot First Aid training and gear #Stop the Bleed, #FAK with chest seals, combat gauze and a decent tourniquet. Some *** damned common sense before they make a hole in someone or something important. I want to like them, l do. But.


----------



## Blue Sky

From earlier in the week. Leo’s pain meds kicked in.


----------



## Baymule

Poor Leo!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Poor Leo!


He’s much better now. He and Caddo still give each other the stink eye but I think they will settle down.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Honeybee Hill said:


> Still on my first cup of Joe.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day! ❤️❤️💝💝💖💖💜💜


Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## messybun

Blue Sky said:


> At least yours have a berm. Mine shoot Willy nilly. My neighbors need: firearms safety training including a decent grasp of the distance rounds can travel. Gunshot First Aid training and gear #Stop the Bleed, #FAK with chest seals, combat gauze and a decent tourniquet. Some *** damned common sense before they make a hole in someone or something important. I want to like them, l do. But.


But wait... don’t haybale targets stop bullets? Like, nothing can get through them! And there is absolutely no world on the other side. I’ve even heard that if you buy the right paper targets bullets won’t go past those either. It’s like a portal to another dimension.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> At least yours have a berm. Mine shoot Willy nilly. My neighbors need: firearms safety training including a decent grasp of the distance rounds can travel. Gunshot First Aid training and gear #Stop the Bleed, #FAK with chest seals, combat gauze and a decent tourniquet. Some *** damned common sense before they make a hole in someone or something important. I want to like them, l do. But.


I would scream a blood curdling screech, “I’ve been SHOT!!” Followed by more screaming.


----------



## Blue Sky

Update on neighbors. They’ve been spoken to. Gun play over. Thank goodness.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good Morning all!
Second cup underway, and I barely slept last night so today should be a treat! Traveling to Florida with "the girls" for a bachelorette getaway, that includes a stopover in Baltimore for 4 hours. Ugh. 
I get into West Palm at 2230 tonight. But...tomorrow-warm weather and relaxation! I've never taken a trip with just the girls, should be pretty stress free.   
I'm of course taking my laptop with me, I tend to wake up at ridiculous o'clock, so I can get some stuff done while everyone else sleeps. 
I hope everyone had a great day yesterday, I spent most of it packing, and I am not a fan. I always feel like I'm forgetting something.


----------



## messybun

Honeybee Hill said:


> Good Morning all!
> Second cup underway, and I barely slept last night so today should be a treat! Traveling to Florida with "the girls" for a bachelorette getaway, that includes a stopover in Baltimore for 4 hours. Ugh.
> I get into West Palm at 2230 tonight. But...tomorrow-warm weather and relaxation! I've never taken a trip with just the girls, should be pretty stress free.
> I'm of course taking my laptop with me, I tend to wake up at ridiculous o'clock, so I can get some stuff done while everyone else sleeps.
> I hope everyone had a great day yesterday, I spent most of it packing, and I am not a fan. I always feel like I'm forgetting something.


Next time, before you leave, take mental note of what you use everyday and write a list. Even do a practice run or two to see what fits in the bag. My general rule is always bring one thing way fancier than you expect to need and one thing you can work in. Also, always bring a swimsuit. Trips can take unexpected turns. Then bring whatever clothes go along with the general feel of the trip. Business clothes for a business trip, whatever. I will generally pack a flannel shirt, even in summer. You never know when it’s going to get chilly and flannels have a ton of other uses. Pack your fav makeup, keep it basic. Then just what you note you use often. Deodorant, razor, etc. The list you made in non trip times can be kept in your luggage. That way you don’t forget anything next time.
Have fun with the girls!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Plus get vent a hood put in, must cut hole in roof, there isn’t one at all.


I"m not a big fan of holes in the roof. Is the range in the middle of the room?


----------



## Blue Sky

Hubbs drank last of the coffee so tea for me. Our buyer will be here sometime today so Pick Up and Clean. New place has water problems, dark dirt in water (red dirt area). Seller claims it’s a sometimes thing. Realtor clueless and on vacation. Customer plumbing or Co Op lines? Pressure check at house was ok. Co Op is checking their end. Ugh. Deal breaker? Is there a Birkey filter in my future? Yeah I probably don’t need much caffeine this morning 😒


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I"m not a big fan of holes in the roof. Is the range in the middle of the room?


It's up against the back wall.


Blue Sky said:


> Hubbs drank last of the coffee so tea for me. Our buyer will be here sometime today so Pick Up and Clean. New place has water problems, dark dirt in water (red dirt area). Seller claims it’s a sometimes thing. Realtor clueless and on vacation. Customer plumbing or Co Op lines? Pressure check at house was ok. Co Op is checking their end. Ugh. Deal breaker? Is there a Birkey filter in my future? Yeah I probably don’t need much caffeine this morning 😒


Icky water will turn all your clothes brown.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Blue Sky do you plan to get a water sample analysis?   That might help determine the "issue".    If co-op involved, assume not a private well, right?  Never an end, right?
Is new place livestock ready?  Move in ready?  I believe this entire sell/buy was on a pretty tight schedule....is that right?  

So it's sunny, windy but, not raining outside!  Up to 67 now.  DS awoke me early by phone -- out of gas and on side of road. ☹️. I told him fix darned gauge or carry extra in a can!! 😡. A rude awakening to say the least.   Just getting 2nd cuppa.🙄. A lot to get done, hopefully the wind has dried grass from when I was outside earlier.  Even half awake I could feel the wetness.        rethinking my "day off"... life happens.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> It's up against the back wall.
> 
> Icky water will turn all your clothes brown.


Indeed. Or yellowish with a delightful bouquet of sulphur. I lived in a small town in Kansas where various agricultures ruined the water. They are still having issues today with quality and quantity. We are tracking down leads on our own water. For some reason (ignorance is bliss?) I’m thinking it’s a fixable problem.


----------



## Baymule

The community water here taste awful. Same owners at new place. I see an under the sink water filter in my future. I buy bottled water now. And I have a Brita pitcher, filters are $20 and don’t last long. Rip off.


----------



## Alaskan

Was it Brenham where the water was so bad?  I had stopped there with my mom... eating at a restaurant...  just incredibly awful.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It's up against the back wall.


Then why do you want to put a hole in the roof???? Go out the back wall.



Mini Horses said:


> I told him fix darned gauge or carry extra in a can!! 😡


Tell him to get a AAA membership, they will bring gas (presumably 24x7).


----------



## Blue Sky

Plumber has checked the house lines, all ok. Problem appears to be with the Co Op. Problem also appears to be temporary break being fixed now. There is a separate well to serve the livestock, I wonder if a filter setup could get it people usable in a fix. Also a spring I’d get tested for cooties. The Sellers aren’t terribly helpful. I suspect this is a distress sale and having been through one I have some sympathy. It can be made animal ready in a couple of days. Full fencing will  take longer, we need outside labor.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Plumber has checked the house lines, all ok. Problem appears to be with the Co Op. Problem also appears to be temporary break being fixed now. There is a separate well to serve the livestock, I wonder if a filter setup could get it people usable in a fix. Also a spring I’d get tested for cooties. The Sellers aren’t terribly helpful. I suspect this is a distress sale and having been through one I have some sympathy. It can be made animal ready in a couple of days. Full fencing will  take longer, we need outside labor.


Is it better than what you have now?


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Is it better than what you have now?


Yep.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Yep.


Well then, fantastic!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Then why do you want to put a hole in the roof???? Go out the back wall.


Because there is a room addition back there, that was added on wrong. The roof leaks. If it can be repaired and saved, no vent a hood exhaust. If it can't be saved, then maybe.


----------



## Blue Sky

Sipping Bustelo and waiting on surveyors. It’s a typical north Texas summer morning. Cloudy and breezy 75 degrees. I should be doing something move oriented, oh well. We are discussing logistics but there are so many unknowns.  Sellers appear stuck on the starting line.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, went for a short run at the gym, might do some note rewriting, and some packing. Relatively chill day here, just enjoying my last couple days off while I still have them.


----------



## Bruce

What happens when your couple of days off are over?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> What happens when your couple of days off are over?


From what I hear, there is a job, a horse, two sheep, and a lot of chickens at home that are waiting on me. I love that life, but for now I am enjoying my time with my feet up and plenty of sleep.


----------



## Mini Horses

WINDY!!! 55 at getting up, all compliments of a strong storm front that is stalled off VA/NC coast.  ☹️. Been couple days and today there were two houses washed into ocean near Nags Head or Rodanthe.  A road closed from washover.

Here I reworked fence protection around 2 apple trees, so I could let goats into the area to graze down some awesome growth rather than mow it!   They were very happy!😊. Probably have a few days of this area to graze.  It's about belly deep on my girls.  Grasses, vetch, clover, dandelions, plantains and more. 👍. What they usually graze. Just a fresh field of it.  They will need to chew cud for hours.    they got 3 hrs before I ended that party.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Sipping Bustelo and waiting on surveyors. It’s a typical north Texas summer morning. Cloudy and breezy 75 degrees. I should be doing something move oriented, oh well. We are discussing logistics but there are so many unknowns.  Sellers appear stuck on the starting line.


You got surveyors that quick? I'm green with envy!!!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Going to Lufkin today, got a list. Going to go look at portable buildings, I want a battery operated weed eater, the batteries will interchange with my chain saw. Need dog food, few other things.


----------



## Mini Horses

Power lost last night about 8pm...back on couple hrs later.  I just went to bed. Lights on woke me. 🤨.  Reset stove and MW clocks this morning.  That and coffee is about as far as I've gotten!      might get something going in a while.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, nothing really new here school, inside and outside chores . All going well as can,be for now. Dh is still out of town working really getting tired of that in some ways but that is what it its for now. Going to keep working on cleaning and organizing. Need to mow, take trash to dumpster, work on the garden some more.. hmm what else.... laundry needs to be folded and put way along with washing some loads. . Need to clean bathrooms sweep mop oh and dust.... all that involves getting out of bed which is warm and comfortable this morning... hmm 😒  gonna get moving i suppose cant be a potato all day ...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, getting some packing done here. Got to do some studying, and some cleaning here. 
Looking forward to being back to my horse in a couple days.


----------



## Blue Sky

Corid Anyone?  I suppose I could start a thread but am looking for a quick answer. Should LGDs drink water dosed with corid for the sheep?  Dogs outweigh sheep by about 10-15 lbs.  Dogs are healthy but I’m seeing some funky bums in the flock. Can lambs drink  the water dosed for adults? I usually dose individually but treating bunks would be much easier this time.


----------



## farmerjan

Corid has a huge leeway... very safe for most any animal....  What are you treating for?  Just "funky bums" is pretty vague... Do you suspect something specific?  I only use it for coccidiosis... But it does change the flora in the gut tract.


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> Corid has a huge leeway... very safe for most any animal....  What are you treating for?  Just "funky bums" is pretty vague... Do you suspect something specific?  I only use it for coccidiosis... But it does change the flora in the gut tract.


I’ve had coccidiosis in the flock in the past and this year’s conditions were/are good for it. Two ewes are symptomatic. The others have a lingering grass scour (my term for the flops they develop when on lush pasture). I’m worming as well.


----------



## Blue Sky

At 2am I am investigating barking LGDs. Komondor cross presents me with a lamb. After a few minutes of bumbling around searching for who done it (I had no idea anyone was due) I gave up and brought it to the house. Opened up my birthing kit to find the iodine had leaked all over everything including the tubes of colostrum. Did manage to locate formula and make small batch. Little Lamb-o having been thoroughly cleaned by the dog was ready for breakfast which the dog apologetically couldn’t provide hence barking and yodeling. Hubbs wakes up offering something that sounded like “Mmrrrff”. Lamb fed now feels just fabulous and is exploring and peeing. Finally put in a large dog chow bin where it bonks and bumps and bleats. For. Two. Hours. Herman Munster style. Our house is quite small so we hear all that clearly. Or I do because Retired means I fall on my sword and sit up with critter issues. Leo is scandalized and plotting something. It’s quiet. I’m grabbing a nap.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good dog!  Hope you find a mom who claims it!  So much easier🤗

All alarms were off except that internal one.   So up and having coffee.  Was home 5 days and it was nice to relax a little from rushing around....worked yesterday, that's it until Monday.  Of course raining all weekend. Off and on.  But at least 3 more days home.😊. Tomorrow is goat auction day.  I'm gonna go, see what's there, visit people!  Socialize.  

It would be perfect if the sun would join me.  Probably not happening. 🙄


----------



## Baymule

I’ve got coffee for ya’ @Blue Sky . After waking up to be a new Lammy Grammy, you need it! 
Limping on good knee, stumbled over something in container yesterday morning, did full face plant on floor. Banged knee, elbow, lip and forehead. I cried, cussed and had a general meltdown. Put up tools and limped to house. Stayed in recliner rest of day. Rubbed knee with Arnicare, couple more times, this morning swelling is down, still hurts but not as bad. No bump on head, fat lip swelling is gone, elbow ok. 

Going to Galveston this morning. A friend is catering a wedding, asked me and her mom to help. We don’t have to serve, just set it up in the morning and leave. Be back Sunday afternoon. 

Y’all have a great weekend!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I’ve got coffee for ya’ @Blue Sky . After waking up to be a new Lammy Grammy, you need it!
> Limping on good knee, stumbled over something in container yesterday morning, did full face plant on floor. Banged knee, elbow, lip and forehead. I cried, cussed and had a general meltdown. Put up tools and limped to house. Stayed in recliner rest of day. Rubbed knee with Arnicare, couple more times, this morning swelling is down, still hurts but not as bad. No bump on head, fat lip swelling is gone, elbow ok.
> 
> Going to Galveston this morning. A friend is catering a wedding, asked me and her mom to help. We don’t have to serve, just set it up in the morning and leave. Be back Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Y’all have a great weekend!


Thanks for coffee. Pay attention to your shoulders. Rotator cuffs are funny things. My left one was torn in a fall but I foolishly ignored it in part because I needed a bunch of stitches in my knee too. Which I foolishly failed to get until the infection because
I’m “tough” and I’ll just go to work and hobble for a week. Got immediate attention at the Doc-in-the-Box though. In my defense I have rarely hurt myself and these days I have a very nice GP and a PA with no sense of humor. I’m determined to get her to laugh on my next/last visit. Forward medical jokes to Blue Sky.


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't have a GP....probably need to select one from their "list" and go interview them...in case ..  but then, I figured I could just wait and go to a Patient First if/when I needed treatment for whatever. 🙄 And not waste my or Dr time. 👍 Makes sense.

Time at home in bad weather is the pits!  I'm annoyed not being able to do what I want/need outside, I eat and nap...to kill time.  Then I'm up when I should be in bed. I mean, it's not even 4am and I'm on here!  🤨🤔😐.  It's Sat so not even the early news is on TV.    Rained off and on most of day Fri .... I cooked, did laundry, some cleaning, walked outside between the rains!  .  This is why I schedule my jobs on bad weather days.  My jobs were all done or I'd have been out today!

At least there's the auction later today.  I can go there during the rain!   

Guess I'll go fix some hot tea.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ah Dr. Pepper. Breakfast of champions. My Friday 13th bottle lamb has an infected eye. Thinking maybe an inverted eye lid so spent yesterday trying to get a vet appointment. No luck. My vets are unavailable and the referral vets are all covered up. Maybe an opening in 2-3 days. Meanwhile I got some Vetricin plus and applied. Wow what a difference. Eye is open and eyeball clear. Eye lashes/lids look properly positioned. Still a lot of drainage but I’ll take the improvements. Lamb is nursing so so but that might improve with eye getting better. It’s hard to believe how few large animal vets there are these days. Our soon to be new place has 4 in the immediate area and I noticed a lot of goats and sheep in pastures too. I’ll post a pic of the lambster as soon as he’s ready for his close up 😜.


----------



## Margali

Got a couple food grade barrels for water troughs. Guess we get to find out if sheep like coffee.


----------



## Margali

Someone needs to double-check their ads. Hay with extra protein, yum.


----------



## Mini Horses

Had a friend who, years back, found a fawn in one. 😩.   I'm surprised they used that photo😳🤣

We've had rains all week.  Looks like a repeat coming.☹️. Not thrilled.  Plus I'm fogged in this morning.   🤨


----------



## Baymule

Have had a good weekend in Galveston, going home today.  I smell coffee!


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. Another stealth lamb this morning. Nursing mom well so my bottle lamb won’t have a roommate. BL still has drainage from his eye but the infection is much better. Vet tomorrow if I have to drive to Ft. Worth. At beer o’ clock yesterday Hubbs and I discussed the idea of selling the flock and starting a new one sometime around the end of the year. It would make the move easier, we wouldn’t be trying to slap up a safe pen and grazing for 70 plus sheep in the summer heat (likely with the Sellers-as-Renters looking on with disapproval because we’ll need to hire help, the from out of town help, because in the the twenty plus years we’ve had acreages not one neighbor has ever helped us with fencing even though they benefited from it). Anyhow I’m also in my annual “let’s raise Dorpers or Katahdins or anything other than the Painted Deserts we have” phase. My flock is birthing, nursing, weaning, aging, coming of age etc and looks like a bunch of old shag carpets. (Wispy fleece balls drift by). It’s tempting. Fencing at a leisurely pace in October. Sorry for the novel length posts lately. There’s a lot on my plate. Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Blue Sky  there are days when NO animals creeps into my mind as a positive. 🤣. It's always a short lived thought.  You may have the right idea.   But. Be sure to have plenty of hay stocked for winter!  Heck, maybe wait and buy more just before spring. 👍 A winter of freedom.  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule

But @Blue Sky what would your dogs do? And liquidate a flock of 70? And make an easier move? You KNOW that isn’t the BYH way!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

I’ve had “no animal” moments too. So many decisions end up based on them. Walking past the house to check out the barn first, to the astonishment of the city realtor. Or scrutinizing the pasture vegetation. Or fencing. So little property is set up for small stock. I have a love/hate relationship with chickens. Like those eggs, hate that 2am crowing. And the inevitable rodents. I bought a victor electric rat trap after seeing something darn near possum sized shinny down a porch support. (“Of course you know this means war” Daffy Duck). But I’m going to plug along with the critters and the lifestyle. Lamb Report he’s doing only fair. Eye is still weepy but drying. Won’t nurse well. Vet visit tomorrow. And all my LGDs are presently snoring away on the porch or under the dining room table. According to Hubbs they walk through walls. I rotate them in for sack time and to accustom them to indoors in case of whatever.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> But @Blue Sky what would your dogs do? And liquidate a flock of 70? And make an easier move? You KNOW that isn’t the BYH way!!!


Like the "build it first, then buy the animal" plan.



@Blue Sky  but then again... lower stress is a GOOD thing.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Like the "build it first, then buy the animal" plan.



Who does that?????


----------



## Bruce

Not me!!



Blue Sky said:


> Like those eggs, hate that 2am crowing.


Oddly I've never had a hen crow at 2 AM  Echo did, for a while, decide she should crow but it was always during the day.


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Not me!!
> 
> 
> Oddly I've never had a hen crow at 2 AM  Echo did, for a while, decide she should crow but it was always during the day.


I used to go to work around that time. I disturbed the birds and roos started crowing. I also have a light pole in my safe pen. On full moon nights the chickens would troop out to the pole and chase June bugs (or May beetles- now you know imma Yankee transplant). It was so odd to see them out there. If any stayed out too late they just ground roosted around or on the dogs. Finding a sleepy dog in the early am with a couple of hens on his back was not unusual. And I’m up now feeding Lambster who is finally taking a decent amount of formula.


----------



## Baymule

Been up awhile, on FB catching up on groups that I like. My good knee that I fell on Thursday is still hurting, but is better. I'm sure that the activities in Galveston over the weekend have nothing to do with the pain I'm in now! I'm gonna try to not do much today.


----------



## Alaskan

@farmerjan i keep thinking of you... and how you would be able to relate..

Been awhile since I have had to listen to one of "those" conversations... (mostly one sided... because not as if that guy heard anything I was saying... and nothing I said was seen as valid)

It was "but if you followed Salatin's (sp?) advice where you ..blah, blah, blah...  then you would be able to vastly increase the number of cattle per acre. All you need to do is to allow the natural mulching process of the leaves... blah, blah,  blah... and your comment about the number of rocks and soil depth isn't valid because you can get dump truck loads of compost and mulch from most cities, and that could be used to increase the soil layer.  And there is no reason at all why that area of the world should need so many acres per cow if you have such a high number of inches of rainfall..."


I was polite.



Sigh

Why is that years of experience,  and years of schooling all mean zero... and his watching one permaculture video means he knows all.... way more than me.


----------



## Blue Sky

Just rushed Sophie dog to vet with severe anaphylaxis. She went crazy in the car as her tongue swelled.  Got her there just in time. Checked flock and other dogs. All ok. I’ve been better, a scratched up mess. No room in car for crate and I didn’t want her to gator roll on a tie down. She mashed every button on the dash and I get Sirius XM now 😜. Don’t know what got her but she went from ok to nearly dead in 15 minutes. Lambster missed his appointment but is nursing better. Gonna go sit in my chair and contemplate. Then clean the inside of my car.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow!  Glad you got her there in time!


----------



## Mini Horses

2X that.☝️

On way home I saw a new neighbor - 6 months ago- and stopped in her driveway to tell her how happy I was to see someone being SS...garden. laying hens.  Meat chickens. Even bunnies so I find out!    We had met very briefly when they had bought.   During our talk, she says they had teamed with neighbor over across street...to butcher their chickens, with his.  He has a plucker!! 🤣🤣👍.  I said I'd love to join that group!  😁. She wants to checkout the goat milk.   I'm happy to find some youngins to hang with!   . We might get some community sharing after all.  Oh, she's just thinking of canning!  I'm on it!! What a great day.


----------



## Baymule

WOW! @Blue Sky any idea what caused that? Good thing you got her to the vet in time! And now you have SiriusXM! What a smart dog! Even in her sickest moment, she was thinking all about her Mommy and wanted nice music for you to listen to. What a thoughtful dog! 

@Mini Horses sounds like you are getting the neighborhood that we all wish for! Lucky you!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> WOW! @Blue Sky any idea what caused that? Good thing you got her to the vet in time! And now you have SiriusXM! What a smart dog! Even in her sickest moment, she was thinking all about her Mommy and wanted nice music for you to listen to. What a thoughtful dog!
> 
> @Mini Horses sounds like you are getting the neighborhood that we all wish for! Lucky you!


I have no idea what happened to Sophie or where. She and Hubbs and Leo were taking their daily noon walk to check on the flock and LGDs. He didn’t see anything but didn’t watch her every minute. They just walked the mile fence circuit, no incidents she came in 5 minutes later very muddy, stung or bitten at that point. Then off to the vet double quick. I will check a couple of places for bees


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> @Mini Horses sounds like you are getting the neighborhood that we all wish for! Lucky you


I've been here, waiting, for 22 years!!!   Bout time. 😁


----------



## Blue Sky

Sophie is home but not in good shape
Tongue is still enormous and she periodically panics. The thinking was put her in a familiar environment rather than house her overnight at the vet’s office with no supervision. Thinking maybe a snakebite. Would post pics but they’re pretty awful.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Sophie is home but not in good shape
> Tongue is still enormous and she periodically panics. The thinking was put her in a familiar environment rather than house her overnight at the vet’s office with no supervision. Thinking maybe a snakebite. Would post pics but they’re pretty awful.


Feel free to post them on my journal if you want. It may help someone else recognize the symptoms quickly and save a life. 

I was thinking maybe yellowjackets stung her.  But those probably would have stung your husband too.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Sophie is home but not in good shape
> Tongue is still enormous and she periodically panics. The thinking was put her in a familiar environment rather than house her overnight at the vet’s office with no supervision. Thinking maybe a snakebite. Would post pics but they’re pretty awful.


What did the vet guess?


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> What did the vet guess?


Snake bite on tongue. Tongue swelling won’t let her close her mouth and is blocking airway. Steroid and anti inflammatory treatments. Now a waiting game. She panics and bites and claws at her tongue and mouth. So I’m keeping her quiet. Swelling is down a little. Vet hydrated her with IV because she can’t drink. See @Baymule’s Journal. She let me post pics there.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Mini Horses , meeting that neighbor, "again" is the greatest thing since sliced bread... It is so much more enjoyable to do chickens with someone else... not all by yourself... and a plucker.... how lucky.... 
And to be able to share the knowledge of canning... helping each other... SOOO HAPPY for you....


----------



## Mini Horses

This morning it's 57 out. Going to low 80s with sunshine! same for Wed.  Some rain Thurs, scattereds...then 2 days of 80-90.  Yes!  Nice weather.  I've opened windows to cool house. Will close them in a couple hrs to mimic AC....for free. 👍

Yesterday DS brought the loaner rotary tiller home for me to use.  Blessed to have it!  This friend said, it's just sitting, I know you can use and will appreciate it.  Buying is on the back burner until I use and see if it's what I want.  It's 4' and I wanted 5' but mainly to cover width of tractor wheels.   I'll try it tomorrow and report back. 😊.  Anyone with one, pros/cons appreciated.  Today, I'll work some jobs, give DS chance to look over and hook up.  I had called a rental place and they charge $150 a day for theirs.  Whoa!

Have plants to get planted, mulch and cardboard to use, seeds waiting....garden happens this week.  I see a lot of work!! 🤔😬🤫  Be careful what you wish for! 

Time for feed chores, a hot shower and dress for work.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Baymule

Whoop! I sure hope that tiller works out for you!


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky how is she this morning?


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky how is she this morning?


Tongue is much smaller but not very  pliable. I worry that she can’t drink. The sedation has worn off and she’s wagging her tail. I was up and down with her last night.  I believe she might have been hunting voles in the pasture and disturbed a snake in or near a vole burrow. Still could be insect stings, but voles, rabbits and squirrels are an LGD pastime here even though I feed the dogs like kings. Snakes are bad this year.


----------



## Blue Sky

Sophie drank water, broth and ate a half cup of yogurt. Resting now with heavy breathing. Lambster (remember him?) still needs a vet visit but is nursing well. Eye is still an issue but he is getting along. Large animal vet today I hope.


----------



## Baymule

I’m so glad that Sophie is doing better. My old female GP hated snakes and killed them. She never got bit. Other dogs did, but nothing like Sophie. I’m really relieved that she is going to make it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Took Lambster to vet. He had a clump of foxtail seeds that was out of sight under his lower eye lid. Probably sent flying as he tried to nurse. He charmed everyone in the office and his future looks bright.


----------



## Margali

Ugh, I saw first snake of the year.🐍 It was sunning on red dirt near kids digger zone. It went under the house.😱
Not sure what kind other than light browm with darker pattern.


----------



## farmerjan

Sadly, I ran over a big black snake while mowing... must've run right over the head as it looked squished... and not cut all up... it was over 4 ft long... I hated that I killed it.  They keep the mice down... I can easily tolerate the black snakes as long as they don't get into chickens/chicks/eggs...


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> Ugh, I saw first snake of the year.🐍 It was sunning on red dirt near kids digger zone. It went under the house.😱
> Not sure what kind other than light browm with darker pattern.


Rat snake. AKA chicken snake.


----------



## Blue Sky

Margali said:


> Ugh, I saw first snake of the year.🐍 It was sunning on red dirt near kids digger zone. It went under the house.😱
> Not sure what kind other than light browm with darker pattern.


@Margali 
I used to be really afraid of snakes, spiders, scorpions, bats and 🤷‍♀️ caged birds.  Sooo I moved to rural Texas 🤣. The first few years were a constant Yikes!! Learning to identify and the habits of potentially dangerous animals helped me decide what would be a problem and what wouldn’t. As you know my dog was bitten by a snake and nearly died. But in nearly 20 years of shepherding there have only been two bites and Sophie the only serious one.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. Hubbs made a pot of coffee before he left bless him. Sophie had a hearty breakfast as did Lambster. Neither are quite %100 yet but both look good. On the moving front our Seller continues to colic, waffling on written agreements, not answering questions (how can you NOT know what kind of septic system you have living at a place for nearly 10 years?) and generally being unhelpful. We will have a Conversation with the realtors later today, meaning we have a number two choice and are considering it.


----------



## Baymule

I got my 3 new registered ewes yesterday, picture on my journal. They are in quarantine, then they will be Ringo's girls! They are not crazy wild, but a little wary, as to be expected. 

My "good" knee still hurts from the fall a week ago, but it is better. Bruises finally showed up. Still limping, my lifestyle does nothing to help injuries heal.  

I might get outside to work on the dog pen that I was working on when I fell and busted my knee, or maybe I'll work on a quarantine pen for the 5 new ewes I'll go get next week.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!  8 more ewes!     that farm better close soon or youll be stacking them like cordwood.  Hope that surveyor is prepared for being hugged to death. 🤣

I'm having coffee and slowly contemplating going to work.  Chores and a half acre bushhogged before a shower and now, finally, coffee.  Wanted to finish the little bit of cutting before switching out attachments....the worst part of a tractor!  ☹️. I'll work, be back home about 4...back onto tractor work until dark. 🤷😊  That time of year.


----------



## Baymule

Plus I have 2 more in Weatherford to pick up…. So make that 10 ewes! I’m making it happen! Just gotta make closing happen!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Plus I have 2 more in Weatherford to pick up…. So make that 10 ewes! I’m making it happen! Just gotta make closing happen!


Talk about buying animals and THEN building the housing... and pasture!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Talk about buying animals and THEN building the housing... and pasture!


That is the OFFICIAL BYH WAY! 

Coffee is ready, my knee still hurts but is somewhat better. Yesterday I sat in a recliner, a lot. This morning got to take truck to body shop for some love. New headlights and cowling, those plastic pieces where the windshield wipers are. Headlights are loose, duct taped in place, thank you BJ.  Cowling likewise duct taped in place. Again, thank you BJ.   He sure knew how to fix things!


----------



## Margali

I took today off so I could have a 3 day work weekend. The TO DO list isn't that long: weed eat fenceline on home acre, finish new water trough, put wheels on chicken coop, move coop to isolation pen. My husband's TO DO list is longer.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> I took today off so I could have a 3 day work weekend. The TO DO list isn't that long: weed eat fenceline on home acre, finish new water trough, put wheels on chicken coop, move coop to isolation pen. My husband's TO DO list is longer.


@Mike CHS posted on his journal that Teresa bought a wheeled weed eater so she could help him with the weed eating. One of our neighbors in Lindale had one and it was awesome. BJ borrowed it to do the trimming, he didn't have to "hold it" and could get more done before he wore out. LOL I think I see one in my future!


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> @Mike CHS posted on his journal that Teresa bought a wheeled weed eater so she could help him with the weed eating.


I just got the wheeled Cub Cadet 2100 from Tractor Supply. I'll post a review on my thread.


----------



## Mini Horses

Must be a pandemic....I stayed home today also!      my batteries need a recharge.

90s today.  Thinking some outside for a few hrs.  Then, inside!  Not pushing me today. . What happens, happens.  🤗


----------



## Blue Sky

Wheeled weed eater?  That’s a Redneck Nobel Prize canidate 🤣👍 I could sure use one.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. I’m enjoying a wonderful cool breeze and coffee. Sophie is back to normal and doing a rough and tumble with Leo.


----------



## Baymule

Whoop! So happy for Sophie! 
She will either fear and respect snakes and give them wide berth of she will loathe, hate and despise them, stalk and kill them.


----------



## Blue Sky

@Baymule 
Are there porcupines in east Texas?


----------



## Margali

It is AWESOME! Only second to the electric chainsaw on the Dang, I should have gotten this 10 years ago" scale. It didn't hurt my bad knee or ankles at all to push it.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> @Baymule
> Are there porcupines in east Texas?


I think there are....  are you worried about your dog messing with them?


We have a bunch of "prickly pigs" up here, and everyone agrees... either your dog gets quills once and only once..... or...  he gets them every blasted time a porcupine gets within a mile radius of your house.

Glory to God!  I have only had dogs that get them once!

By the way...  very glad your dog has survived the snake bite!


----------



## farmerjan

I didn't think they liked warmer weather... there are only a few porcupines that have been reported in the north western part of Va...there are alot in VT.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I didn't think they liked warmer weather... there are only a few porcupines that have been reported in the north western part of Va...there are alot in VT.


I know there are some on texas..Texas...  but not many... up here they are all over the blasted place... often getting into trouble by chewing up siding and such.

One caused a hotel fire....  got into the crawlspace and chewed up the electrical.  Entire place burned down.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> I think there are....  are you worried about your dog messing with them?
> 
> 
> We have a bunch of "prickly pigs" up here, and everyone agrees... either your dog gets quills once and only once..... or...  he gets them every blasted time a porcupine gets within a mile radius of your house.
> 
> Glory to God!  I have only had dogs that get them once!
> 
> By the way...  very glad your dog has survived the snake bite!


I remember them being called quill pigs when I lived up north. Texas parks and wildlife/A and M college posted a map of porcupine habitation. We are in the clear as long as all porcupines have seen it. Thought I’d ask around. Thanks for the well wishes to Sophie. She’s having a snooze on the tile.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve never seen porcupines in east Texas. I didn’t know there were any in Texas at all.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’ve never seen porcupines in east Texas. I didn’t know there were any in Texas at all.


K, I had to look it up...

Turns out they are native to west and NW Texas.

But... they are expanding their range into Austin and San Antonio....

Which explains why I knew they lived in Texas and you didn't. 

They live in MY area of Texas, but not yours!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I saw one live and in person on the way to El Paso about 10 years ago - just sauntering across I-10.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I saw one live and in person on the way to El Paso about 10 years ago - just sauntering across I-10.


Hit one and get 4 flat tires!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> K, I had to look it up...
> 
> Turns out they are native to west and NW Texas.
> 
> But... they are expanding their range into Austin and San Antonio....
> 
> Which explains why I knew they lived in Texas and you didn't.
> 
> They live in MY area of Texas, but not yours!


You would think they would be in east Texas, plenty of habitat for them. But I am not missing them! They can stay away!


----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful 72, soft breeze and sunshine outside.  Expecting low 90s later...better than the 96 yesterday.  But not much humidity. That helps!  I turned on AC yesterday...just couldn't handle hot and stuffy.  I needed to sleep last night, not toss and turn.  That wears you out 😱. Sure enjoyed the difference!  You Texans can relate. 🤫

Had clothes on line and forgot to bring last load in....will get that done after this coffee start.   Then chores.   Then garden or else!  🤣🤞🙄.     Think I might have some toast and fig preserves first.🤔


----------



## Baymule

I woke up several times last night, my “good “ knee still hurts from my fall last week. Arnicare is my friend. Going for second cup of coffee. Son is in, but pulling out Tuesday for job other side of Baton Rouge that will last until end of year. I’m leaving Monday for San Antonio, be back Wednesday evening with 5 ewes! Don’t have much planned for the weekend, maybe a good thing. Need this stupid knee to heal up.


----------



## Blue Sky

Top of the morning. Having a Cuban coffee with milk and sugar over ice. I hope it’s milk. Could be 1/2 lamb formula. Hubbs and I have turned that into a You Just Might Be A Redneck joke through the years. Lambster’s eye just isn’t getting better. May have to shuffle appointments to get him back to the vet.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, just got lambs fed, snowed enough here that we had to cancel the show we had scheduled today. Going to go make some coffee in a second and hopefully get random things done around the house.


----------



## farmerjan

@Poka_Doodle  ......SNOW ???


----------



## Poka_Doodle

farmerjan said:


> @Poka_Doodle  ......SNOW ???


It was 90 on Thursday, but it rained and then snowed yesterday. It's melting today and I'm sure it will be 90 again soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Strange weather all over.  Hot and gorgeous all day....now a bad t-storm!  Winds at least 45+, rain hard!   Just " out of nowhere" kind of thing.  They say rains next few hours.  Eased up in last few min after an hour of bad stuff.  🤷. Waiting it out, of course...like what else can you do.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses .... sorry for you.  It stayed south and east of us...  Radar showed some from 10-12 but nothing... rumbles of thunder and some lightning to the east... maybe some rain tomorrow or tomorrow night ???


----------



## Mini Horses

DD works at Lowes that's 7 miles away.   She says it did a whole lot of damage to their garden center.   Probably a closed area for a while from structural damage to the frame system out there.  It was a whirlwind event!  😳.  About 7:45 so, getting dark when it roared in.  Guess I'll be looking for stuff in the morning 🤷🤔 calm out there now.


----------



## Baymule

Storm here, it’s gone through, got lots of lightening. I’ve been waking up all night. Wide awake now. Do I want to get up and make coffee? Or try to go back to sleep? 

Yesterday evening I put up a shelter for my 3 new ewes. I took a panel from a horse round pen, leaned it against the fence and put a small tarp over it. That scared them silly, they busted through the gate and ran around the pasture. I lured them back with feed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wet out.  Overcast now, sun later, then prob rain....again at dark.  Cold front arriving And wants to spend the week! so, mid 70s and scattered rain every day.  Can't catch a break.  All that fresh tilled garden soil...now the grasses cut up will want to keep growing -- well  -- doesn't feel fair!    Haven't been out yet to see if anything to take care of from the storm.   Slept poorly.  Coffee first.  Be strong! 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Allergies had me up half the night.  They really were bad for some reason.  No wind or bad weather here.  Don't think we got anything.  Sorry for your area @Mini Horses;  hope it did not do too much damage there at your place.  Once they get some things put back together at Lowe's I imagine they will have a discount "damage sale" on plants and such.  Still tough on a business.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> (how can you NOT know what kind of septic system you have living at a place for nearly 10 years?)


Easy if it was there when they bought the place. If it hasn't caused any problems, they have no need to know what is there.


----------



## Baymule

My daughter and husband bought a concrete house in Corpus Christi, built in late 1950’s. The septic system was clay pipe that went to 2 concrete culverts with no bottom. 

$25,000 for new aerobics system.


----------



## farmerjan

Just came in and just wanted to say that the sky got dark and we got about 15 drops and then it went on past... DS called me to come to barn to work some cattle and his GF sent him a pic of it POURING DOWN so hard they could not see out the door... we didn't get more than the 10-20 drops...


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> Easy if it was there when they bought the place. If it hasn't caused any problems, they have no need to know what is there.


Yeah, we didn’t know what kind we had, until we had problems and the septic company had to find a “D box” and then flush out what they called “fingers”. That’s when I learned I had to move some trees I had recently planted right over the septic field.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My daughter and husband bought a concrete house in Corpus Christi, built in late 1950’s. The septic system was clay pipe that went to 2 concrete culverts with no bottom.
> 
> $25,000 for new aerobics system.


Why do they have to replace it?  Did it stop working?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Why do they have to replace it?  Did it stop working?


2 culverts with no bottoms are not able to pass inspection. It was an old woman living alone, then it became 5 people and the culverts couldn't handle all the water from bath, toilet, washing machine, dishwasher, etc. They had to be REAL careful that it didn't back up in the house. EEEWWW.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I'm leaving around noon for San Antonio. Going to spend night with friend Sarah, tour the Alamo, do the River Walk, ride the river boat and have a good time. Spend Tuesday night, Wednesday morning go to Llano that is 2 hours away, pick up my 5 new registered ewes and make tracks for Trinity county, about a 5 hour trip. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## Mini Horses

Enjoy your trip, Bay!   Hope weather is good.

We're overcast and low 70s thanks to a system sitting around....will get rain tonight and all day tomorrow.  Then, scattereds all week.☹️. Not sounding like what I'd like because gardening in wet dirt can be problematic when you're not planted yet!  Just got it tilled...rained...need to do more...rain...gotta get grass raked out and dead...rain.
I'm just disgusted right now.  Plants need to go out there!  Mulch hay is wet.   😩🤔

Containers are looking like a good idea!    potatoes in some, looking good!


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Why do they have to replace it?  Did it stop working?


The quality of septic systems in Texas varies wildly. A few years ago new systems (in the counties I lived in) by law had to be aerobic rather than the conventional tank, leach field. It is also required by law that aerobic systems be “monitored” by “experts” to protect the environment. For a fee. Home owners got around this by taking a couple of hours of classes or otherwise demonstrating needed skills and getting “certified” by some entity or other. Eventually the state cracked down on these  menaces to society and declared the inspections could only be performed by employees of septic maintenance companies. And raised the fees. It’s a Racket. I’ve employed 3 septic companies.  None of the “inspections” happen on the mandated 90 day schedule. One company inspected once in 3 years. Another sent out a guy who routinely broke something. And aerobic septics have a lot to break. Sprayer timers. The motor/ pump that drives the sprayers and the agitator. Tank lids. Sprayer fixtures. And guess what happens if there’s torrential rain and the power goes out? I was so relieved the new place has a conventional, gravity driven system. Not that those don’t have problems but as Montgomery Scott says “the more they overthink the plumbing the easier it is to stop up the drain”. Probably tmi


----------



## Bruce

Finnie said:


> Yeah, we didn’t know what kind we had, until we had problems and the septic company had to find a “D box” and then flush out what they called “fingers”. That’s when I learned I had to move some trees I had recently planted right over the septic field.


We found out what we had when the backup happened (time two, fortunately again noticed when the water draining from the washer was coming out a trap in the pipe in the basement). Guys came out to jet the line. Found that the relatively short piece of PVC at the concrete tank was connected to Orangeburg pipe (which hasn't been used since the early 70's). Part of that near the PVC had bent/collapsed/whatever. 

Of course this happened in December when the ground had started to freeze. They put in another piece of PVC connected to the shortened Orangeburg. It will be difficult to replace as it runs under the pool deck which is connected to a deck on the house. The tank is not the suggested 20' from the house, more like 50'.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey @Bruce , any frogs/polliwogs or fish in the pond?  Never hear you mention it much...


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> The quality of septic systems in Texas varies wildly. A few years ago new systems (in the counties I lived in) by law had to be aerobic rather than the conventional tank, leach field. It is also required by law that aerobic systems be “monitored” by “experts” to protect the environment. For a fee. Home owners got around this by taking a couple of hours of classes or otherwise demonstrating needed skills and getting “certified” by some entity or other. Eventually the state cracked down on these  menaces to society and declared the inspections could only be performed by employees of septic maintenance companies. And raised the fees. It’s a Racket. I’ve employed 3 septic companies.  None of the “inspections” happen on the mandated 90 day schedule. One company inspected once in 3 years. Another sent out a guy who routinely broke something. And aerobic septics have a lot to break. Sprayer timers. The motor/ pump that drives the sprayers and the agitator. Tank lids. Sprayer fixtures. And guess what happens if there’s torrential rain and the power goes out? I was so relieved the new place has a conventional, gravity driven system. Not that those don’t have problems but as Montgomery Scott says “the more they overthink the plumbing the easier it is to stop up the drain”. Probably tmi


My mind is blown!

I wouldn't be able to stand for that...  give me a well functioning illegal septic every day of the week!


----------



## Mini Horses

Retilled empty garden.  Pulled and reset t-posts and cattle panels.  Planted 30 tomato plants, papered ground & mulched.  Nothing more until wed/Thur, after rain, in there.  Have peppers &eggplant waiting to transplant.

Tired but feeling good to get that much done. .  Corn is up, as well as zucs and summer squash.   Hope to seed more things mid week.  😊


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> My mind is blown!
> 
> I wouldn't be able to stand for that...  give me a well functioning illegal septic every day of the week!


To quote a certain Sergeant Schultz 
“I know nothing!”


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Hey @Bruce , any frogs/polliwogs or fish in the pond?  Never hear you mention it much...


Plenty of both! Still don't know if "Adam and Eve" are still alive. Might be I have a ton of shiners and fathead minnows and 2 or more bluegill or just the former. I also sometimes have 1 or 2 alpacas wading in the pond. They are a lot easier to spot than fish and pollywogs.


----------



## Mini Horses

My area is still in the overcast, misty, rain stop & go pattern...🙄.  Wish I could share with those who need it more!    Just getting ready to go to work.  Takes me away from the annoyance of not being able to do outside things that are waiting for me.  Chilly at low 60s but ok.  Garden transplants are loving it 😂.  Good things can happen.  However, the goats are mad as he//....rain, ya know.   turn it off, mom!!!  Chickens are loving the floating worms.🤷

I'll be wishing for a day like this, mid July and 95 degrees for days on end.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good Morning all! One cup in and second one is ready. It's been a long week, trying to get all of the weeds pulled, and ground tilled. I cleaned out the garage yesterday, which was a back breaker-How did I accumulate so much stuff?
Today is getting plants into the ground, and throwing the wildflower seeds in. Hopefully it will be a nice sunny day so I can enjoy it. It's been so hot, then cloudy, then a little rain, then cold...I wish Mother Nature would just have one personality at a time.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast, occasional some misty feeling air but, improving.  I worked a few hrs at one store, finished all the jobs for the week and home about 2:30.   Off until Monday!  

Gardening plans!   As I got out of truck getting home, DS came up on tractor and advised me "WE needed a way to row the garden".  In shock, I said they make attachments for that...shook my head and came inside, thinking "what brought THAT on?".  Like he doesn't care and thinks I'm nuts to even do one.  🤔 He did go to the store this morning...maybe he was buying food after a yr?  Yep. Prices make you think!  I'll have to discuss this.  Not sure I want him in my garden. 🤨

Anyhow....seeds are going in this weekend!  😊


----------



## Alaskan

Snow is gone ... and I just keep draaaaaaaging.

My get up and go plum got up and went, leaving me high and dry with no budge in sight!


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Snow is gone ... and I just keep draaaaaaaging.
> 
> My get up and go plum got up and went, leaving me high and dry with no budge in sight!


There must be a place where the get ups all go. They hang out with each other and pick up scratch ball games with the round to it’s.


----------



## Mini Horses

The older you get, the longer the getup and go stays gone... half-heartedly considering return, so long as only lightly used.  😊


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Snow is gone ... and I just keep draaaaaaaging.
> 
> My get up and go plum got up and went, leaving me high and dry with no budge in sight!


Somehow I read that as with no “Budgie” in sight, and I thought No wonder she’s down in the dumps! 

It takes me until summer solstice to shake off my seasonal affective disorder. I do feel better as spring progresses, but it’s so hard to get back into a groove. Then I only have 3 months until fall comes. 🙇‍♀️


----------



## Mini Horses

. It IS a holiday weekend, right?   Body woke at usual time, so enjoying some coffee at a slower pace.  The sun has come back!!  After a week of cloud and rain it's great to see. 😊. I needed to see it again...improves your attitude.

Really need to separate some goat kids and start weaning, milking, etc.  I'll think that out and see what I might have to do to be sure their field is still secure for overly determined weaners to stay put.  🤪. It's always a challenge.  Would love to do while I'm home a couple days, in case there are escapees.  Plus keep the does calm. AND convince them it's ok to be milked by me, not kids.  🤫😔😲🤞🤭. Grain helps with that!

Then there's the finish the garden push.  🤔.


----------



## Baymule

I have a strong feeling that I should be picking wild blackberries and wild plums, to make jam. It makes me sad. Oh well. 

Coffee is ready. I’m going to Lindale today, graduation party starts at 3. I’ll spend the night and come home tomorrow. I’ll feed and water real good before I go, overnight won’t hurt sheep or dogs. 

Son is leaving for Brandonburg Kentucky this morning. He was going to leave yesterday, but spent most of the day on the phone trying to find a RV park to stay in. He’ll probably be gone 3 months.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> have a strong feeling that I should be picking wild blackberries and wild plums


I'm constantly feeling this about elderberries!  Don't need other than my own patches for picking & plenty dried, frozen, canned!  😲. Anxiety!!  Habits!


Baymule said:


> Son is leaving for Brandonburg Kentucky this morning.  He’ll probably be gone 3 months.


Gonna miss your moving?   Isn't he moving those containers to your new place?  Of course they can get there later but....using for storage now?  He'd can take a week off!! 🤣😊


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> I have a strong feeling that I should be picking wild blackberries and wild plums, to make jam. It makes me sad. Oh well.
> 
> Coffee is ready. I’m going to Lindale today, graduation party starts at 3. I’ll spend the night and come home tomorrow. I’ll feed and water real good before I go, overnight won’t hurt sheep or dogs.
> 
> Son is leaving for Brandonburg Kentucky this morning. He was going to leave yesterday, but spent most of the day on the phone trying to find a RV park to stay in. He’ll probably be gone 3 months.


Your son would be 2 h, 30 min from our stomping ground then not that it does you much good. I'm sorry he'll be gone.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today, the goal is to get 11? goat kids separated from mom's and into own field to wean and grow out.    .  Ya know how fast they can run?? May be rodeo time!  Gonna be a lot of screaming late day.  😩🤔😔. That's my morning plan.

Afternoon. Hope to garden, after I till a spot for DD...about 50X70.  That will be easiest part of the day.  She's gonna toss some grass seed and pull a drag over with her mower. 😁

I'll need to milk late day.  Couple aren't trained for that.  🤪. I see a "fun" day. 😬


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope your day goes better than what's in my imagination, lol!  Weaning babies and training milkers...sounds like there will be plenty of chaos to go around!  Hopefully, it won't be nearly as bad as it could be!  

How's that for optimism?


----------



## Show Sebright

Woh he shrank! I shaved Dutch this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hope your day goes better than what's in my imagination, lol!  Weaning babies and training milkers...sounds like there will be plenty of chaos to go around!  Hopefully, it won't be nearly as bad as it could be!
> 
> How's that for optimism?


Wow!!  Ya know how we all want to win a lottery?  It was my lucky day!

Took all to the weaner field...thinking I'd bring panels and make  chute.  About that time, I see some does going over only low spot in fence, into next field.  At first I was pretty annoyed.    . Then, I realized kids couldn't go with them. 🙄😁 and they just helped me in a big way!  Kids hollered, then later laid down, or grazed as mom's were doing in next field.

Quickly closed some gates, got a bucket and open gate to field they jumped into.  Presto, does came and we went to their barn.  The couple kids who had not gone into weaner field were doeling's, so didn't want them in there!  All in all, I had to retrieve the only doe who didn't jump and her 2 doelings.  She comes when called!  One boy slipped out and I snatched him!!  Back in!!  Can't believe that happened so nicely! 🤗👍

Also made DS switch out attachments on tractor.  That was harder than the kids deal!! But he did it.  And I got garden till completed.  Seeds out there to go in but 90 out and I went to hussle the goats instead...which turned out well.  Plus since late in day and they were nursed, saves the miking fiasco until morning and cooler!  Plus they'll be wanting some relief.  Somehow I see jobs being moved tomorrow. 🤷🤫

I cannot believe how well it went today.  Sorta makes me worry about tomorrow.  😚🤨


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> Your son would be 2 h, 30 min from our stomping ground then not that it does you much good. I'm sorry he'll be gone.


He'll be working 6/10's With one day off, he'll use that for sleeping. LOL He expects this to last 3 months. By the time he comes back, I should be moved, all but the really big stuff. He was real handy when I moved here from Lindale and that was a huge blessing. He was on a job less than 100 miles from where I am now and had most weekends off. This move will be easier as it is only 20-ish miles from place to place, instead of a 3 hour trip one way.


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to check on kid/doe separations from yesterday.  Not bad!   Four does still had at least one kid to nurse, the doeling's.  So only 3 had been totally stripped of nursers.  They weren't hurting yet 😁 couple bucklings had a raspy call but, they had gone into their shed & dad was on his side of same shed.  It's split in half by wood rails and fence.  Not that he was too comforting but, an adult goat presence.  All seems good!!  I'll milk the 3 does a little later this morning.  One is trained, one sorta, one nada!    

While it's cool, I'm gonna plant some garden seed.  mid 90s later. 😬


----------



## Blue Sky

Coffee and Komondor cords. Gonna need bigger scissors.


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> Coffee and Komondor cords. Gonna need bigger scissors.


Maybe some sheep sheers lol


----------



## Blue Sky

I used to think Komondors had ridiculous coats but the cords are extremely dense. I can see a predator having trouble landing a meaningful bite. That said my dog mops up the pasture and spring haircut time is a chore. He needs a bath too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mini Horses said:


> I'll milk the 3 does a little later this morning. One is trained, one sorta, one nada!


they behaved the best in reverse order!! Geesh, I wasn't a kid! Gonna be a real chore for about a week. Start over with more when doeling's get weaned. Plus I have two who haven't kidded. . What was I thinking to let that happen???  Winter milkers?

Highlight of hot day,  knee in a soft goat pile!  Shorts on. Just one kick as$ day!  

Need to get about 20 plants transplanted in couple hrs.  I'm taking a break!  Planted about 300' of seed this morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That lucky streak you had yesterday had to end somewhere!  Sorry it went poorly... but it won't be long.  If they really tick you off - just sell them as "started" milkers, lol!


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry @Mini Horses .  My nurse cow is not being as cooperative this time around either... Must be in the air... all the tension and aggravation we are all feeling???
801 was a witch tonight, kicking a calf off her left side til she realized it was her own calf... Don't know what is up with her attitude.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all! Coffee is ready! Working on son’s house today. Chris got started yesterday on the gable end. Going to take down the plywood and put up T-1-11 to match the other end. I’m pre-painting so we don’t have to stand on ladders to paint. Got to go to Lufkin this morning for paint, 2sheets of T-1-11 and some 1x8’s and soffit vents.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ok, it's another day!      looking good from here but, we know how that goes.  Slept in just a touch.  Gonna be another hot one in 90s.  Won't drop until thur, then back into low 80s, more normal temps....prob rain Fri.   But milking again shortly. .like day one.   It's MY problem -- I did not milk last yr, except 1, still preg now. My bad.  It is making me consider how many I truly need to keep....and what I want to handle.

Of course, I have a work schedule I need to complete.   That's getting in my way!  🤷😲. I'll get to some of the jobs later today.  Farm this morning.

I need to cut the lawn sooner than later. 🤔. Won't be today.  🤣 Things are piling up!

Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

Lambster aka Lucky has recovered from his eye infection. Eyeball is 70% cloudy but he is compensating nicely. Will it clear completely? He is gaining weight and quite precocious. I’m grazing the flock in the front yard and he joins them sticking close to me or the Komondor. Had some king of the world moments with lamb standing on reclining dog but no phone darn it.


----------



## Baymule

Lambster is so CUTE! I love his spots!


----------



## Baymule

It’s 3:00, came in for ice tea. It’s hot! Been painting T-1-11 siding. Got done with that. Still got other boards to paint.


----------



## Blue Sky

Not so hot here but humid. Got new glasses yesterday and apparently while I was doing so the world shifted a couple of inches. Dang bifocals.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ok good it’s not just me ….


----------



## Mini Horses

Milking😱. The newbie, perfect.  The older gal really, really tried me!!  I finally penned her in a chute and she stomped, stood, then kick the container over....turned her head and glared at me!  😲. I milked that bitc# right out on the ground!!!   She was definitely going to be milked. .  She reluctantly stood there for me to finish!  Morning should be a hoot...but I think I got her attention.   Lost a qt of milk, although I won.  She's never been mistreated, she isn't sore, milk is good, she's just not co-operating.  Her son was yelping for her on occasion....probably didn't help....but she needed relief.  Got it!
She responded to my "stop it" command, finally!   Then I collected about a pint.

Will see how it goes tomorrow.  😶‍🌫️ 🤞😐

Glad it wasn't a cow!!  🤪


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like what I am going through with the nurse cow and I am not even trying to milk her... stomps and kicks and raises cain with the calves for some reason.  When she goes out the udder looks all nice and soft... had to tell her to QUIT IT twice with the calves...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> The older gal really, really tried me!!


What's up with these older gals.  One of mine copped an attitude with me this spring...wrong thing to do, lol!  I'll spare the details and say that she only tried it once and now she's perfect again.


----------



## Baymule

Back to painting boards today. I had to go to town yesterday for supplies, fixed us lunch, ham and beans and salad, then painted for 3 hours. At $20 per hour, that’s $60 I saved DS yesterday. Every little thing I can do, is something Chris doesn’t have to do. We can get done faster and it saves DS money.


----------



## Baymule

Crap. I got 2 boards painted and here came a pop up shower. Radar showed it already passed through but here came another one. Guess I’ll wash dishes.


----------



## Show Sebright

I got a crazy lamb. He loves to run and chew his leg wool. Crazy man gets to run around the yard after his walk and practice


----------



## Mini Horses

Progress on the milk front!😊. Yesterday morning there was a lot less resistance but, still too much.  Milked enough to relieve pressure, took the feed and walked....to her astonishment and dismay!  She watched as I fed and milked my polite girl. 

When I went out yesterday afternoon, she was waiting and talking.  Went right into milk chute...stood beautifully!  She ate, I milked.... No legs moving, still not letting down as fast but, that will come in a day or so.   I'm can deal with it.  She did relax half way thru.

Both are up and down on production after nursing kids as they have to adjust to 2X fill and milk, vice a kid taking some a few times a day.  It will settle out in a week or so.  It's part of milk share process -- and why some only bottle feed kids, like a dairy. 🤷😊. I have more to train end of month.  🙄😬.  Hoping for good outcomes as they're first timers.  At least my job work should be slowing. -- that'll help!

So...out there in a few, after this coffee, for morning work outs....then shower and go do some jobs for half a day.  Then expecting rain in afternoon, evenings.   Garden needs it!   Fri thru weekend cooler and I plan to get mulch out, last of planting for a short while.  🤞 I'll be glad to see things get back into a routine that's smoother going. 🤣

Looking at a great day!  Everyone enjoy theirs...


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses are milking 3?  One must just do her thing and not cause any problems?  Are you bottle feeding the kids or are they weaned now?  
My cow is up and down on her attitude too... Yesterday she was okay... never know from one morning to the next....


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. We got rained on twice yesterday. Then out came to sun to turn everything to steam. I'm ahead of Chris on painted boards, so today I'm going to lock Trip and Carson in that back room, move horse panels, T-posts and move their pen. They aren't going to like it, but it is necessary so we can tear that room down. Then I'll move them to their new home and I'll feel bad about it. They are miserable. At least Sentry and Sheba have work to do and they can run the small pasture during the day. I'll be whupped by the time I get that done, those horse panels are heavy.


----------



## Mini Horses

SURPRISE!  Walk out and there miss trouble is...IN her milk chute.      waiting for feed! 🤣. What an attitude adjustment...back to old self.  No legs moving. Milk let down great.  Chomping away.  🤗. Newbie milked lovely and even let me use. the machine! 😁👍. Faster.  Milk increasing well.  Finally, it's doable again.

@farmerjan   only doing 2 at moment.  After Lilly presented her sorry self first couple days, I left the youngest bucking on #3 to buy time. 😳. Could only handle so much.


----------



## Alaskan

Hot. 

All that rain messing up @farmerjan  's hay should come up here, we are dry!


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> Hot.
> 
> All that rain messing up @farmerjan  's hay should come up here, we are dry!


Well it been pretty nice in the mornings but once 11am hits it is time to hid inside. Got rain yesterday giving us a high of 81.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Carson barked all night. Anatolians were quiet, so I don’t know what his problem was. I’m tired and haven’t even got started. Thanks a lot Carson.


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe Carson was protesting his new digs.  🤣

Rains last night...80 out and 90 humidity!!  Chores were slow...clean and refill water tubs, feed, milk.  Found and fixed a little barn spot the doeling's were getting thru. 👍. One little gal has been searching for her brother. 😬. They are a couple fields away and doing well.  Quiet.  The girls will get weaned by end of month.  Their field is almost escape proofed.

Need to go do a job but, just not feeling it! 😳☹️ Maybe after lunch my mood will improve.😊. Mower won't start...carburetor I think.  Rains have it too wet to mow but repair shop is open.  Boo!! $$.  At least the sun has come out.


----------



## Blue Sky

Lucky the Lambster got through the night with only one feeding. Yay.  Six continuous hours of sleep for me.  (dozes off anyway).


----------



## Show Sebright

Ahhh! Why is it hurricane season already?!! One just broke up but we still get crazy wind and rain here. I got caught in the storm this morning. But I got to sit in my lambs stall for 2 hours. This guy eats everything his mouth can fit!


----------



## Blue Sky

No dog kisses. Eewwww.


----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful dog!  And that lamb is SO colorful.  🤗


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Beautiful dog!  And that lamb is SO colorful.  🤗


X 2!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and it is drizzling rain. Think I'll go to town this morning, get a few groceries, a new screen/storm door for the front, new wood trim because the bottom is rotted, paint, and whatever else is on my list.


----------



## Mini Horses

Today....having coffee now with no rush....I'll milk and feed those who get AM stuff, then load DD lawn mower to take to repair shop.  During the day I'll switch out attachments on tractor 🤪, till a spot for DD, add paper and cardboard and mulch to garden;. Transplant last of started plants......other stuff, I'm sure!  Busy but at home day.  Weather is good and that helps!  Cooler, sun, lower humidity.  👍😁


----------



## Blue Sky

Thank you. The dog’s life before was junkyard dog on 10ft chain to guard goats. No training or socialization. She had trouble with livestock, dogs and people. She’s coming along well and I hope to have her living with the sheep in a couple of months.


----------



## Show Sebright

My coffee is ready to drink. But the rain is never ending!


----------



## Baymule

Back from Lufkin. Stopped at post office in Apple Springs (10 miles), then another 20 miles to Lufkin Farmers Market. Bought yellow squash, green tomatoes, onions and a yummy brownie. Lots of animal vendors, lots of poultry, rabbits, some goats, 2 sheep and 3 baby weaned Hereford hogs. Went to grocery store and Home Depot, then home. It’s hot outside, not interested in activity, happily ensconced in recliner under AC watching TV. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Coffee is cooking. So far, that’s all I know. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like a perfect day, @Baymule!   Maybe a catnap to top it off. 😁

I'm thinking my day will be a slower one than yesterday.  I got all those things done. Plus some!  About 8pm, came in filthy....nice hot shower was #1 on my list.  Then I cut my hair -- get that out of my way!  Had fruit and cottage cheese for dinner.  Went to bed and slept like a log!!  Long day. 😔

I have a really full work week coming, so will slack a little today...make sure things are in order for me to do chores and run.  First three days is a "team" job which they'd like to start at 8am...I'm just not gonna be there until 9.  🤷🤫. No biggie for them but, I'm not changing my milk schedule for them! 🤣. Speaking of which --- frig is FULL!  Buyer will get her 7 gal tomorrow...thank you!!!   Gotta get the spare frig plugged back in today, so I can get it cold and in use.  Everywhere I look, milk & eggs.   Next month veggies will start. 😳. Yeah, get that frig going. 👍.  Need to make some cheese.  Better get that going soon.


----------



## Show Sebright

Nice cup of coffee after a long morning. I clean Dutch’s stall and I washed him. I even worked on showmanship.


----------



## Baymule

Wide awake at 3:00 AM. Visions of rolls of sheep and goat wire dancing in my head…..  I checked at TSC online. It’s gone up $30 per roll since I last looked at it! That’s no dream, that’s a nightmare! AARRGGHHHH!!!!!  Hurry up and close on the farm so I can load up on wire! Close date reset 3 times, it better do it this time. June 20, counting down the days.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Wide awake at 3:00 AM. Visions of rolls of sheep and goat wire dancing in my head…..  I checked at TSC online. It’s gone up $30 per roll since I last looked at it! That’s no dream, that’s a nightmare! AARRGGHHHH!!!!!  Hurry up and close on the farm so I can load up on wire! Close date reset 3 times, it better do it this time. June 20, counting down the days.


Yikes $30!  I’ve got a lot of wire in my future.


----------



## Blue Sky

Looking for milk in all the wrong places.


----------



## Blue Sky

As Leo gets older I’ve begun to wonder if he isn’t an Anatolian x Catahoula (there is a roaming in tact male CLD in the neighborhood) or x Blue Heeler. He doesn’t guard as such but showed a lot of herding behavior early that gets more refined as I work with him. The new place needs sheep fencing so I may have to shepherd in earnest til we get the pasture done. It is going to be handy to have a dog that can if not straight up herd at least gather and drive in a general direction and the feed bucket can do the rest. I got Leo from a neighbor who had to move thinking “Here’s a mutt I can’t do anything with.”  What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Yikes $30!  I’ve got a lot of wire in my future.


You get a 5% discount at TSC on 10 or more rolls. If you get a TSC card, they have a no interest thing, haven’t checked into the credit thing. 



Blue Sky said:


> Looking for milk in all the wrong places.



That’s too cute!


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Yikes $30!  I’ve got a lot of wire in my future.


This is in Burleson, south of you. Hook up the trailer!









						Field Fence
					

4" X 4" Mesh in 330 ft. Rolls 10 ga. top and bottom wire, mesh is 12 1/2 ga. 4" mesh. This mesh makes a safer fence to help keep predators out. Most sheep and goats cannot get their head stuck in 4"...



					www.burlycorp.com
				




I called yesterday.  800-772-8100  4 or more rolls and sheep and goat wire is  $353.24 per roll. Regular price is $372 per roll. Get a state farm sales tax exempt number, it will save you a lot of money! 
They have T-posts too, I did not price them. Call TSC and price their T-posts.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is on! I've got a little more painting to do, then I'm all caught up for now. I'll have to see what else I can get into. I'm sure I'll find something.


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky I am finding OK Brand sheep and goat wire 330' x 48" rolls at local TSC for $349.99 with a 5% discount for 10 rolls. Have an order in at TSC in Alto, they have 8, manager going to get me 2 more.


----------



## Blue Sky

Told Hubbs about it he’s checking our local TS. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> Ahhh! Why is it hurricane season already?!!


Because it is June?


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Because it is June?


No because we had a broken up hurricane just hit us. The rain will never end now and the flies will be living a unfortunately happy life.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> No because we had a broken up hurricane just hit us. The rain will never end now and the flies will be living a unfortunately happy life.


Dry enough here that the flies are minimal. Lovebug season has ended too, but they will be back in the fall. Do y'all get lovebugs? The automobile fumes seem to act as an aphrodisiac to them, they hang around the roads and highways, covering cars with smashed little black lovebugs. They smell musky, birds don't eat them, nothing does, except windshields and bumpers. They are so acidic, they will take paint off if left too long. They weren't in Smith county, I had 7 years of no lovebugs. They hang around coastal areas. 



Blue Sky said:


> Told Hubbs about it he’s checking our local TS. Thanks.


The price jumped $100 since last February. In some places, it is already $379.99 per roll. The sad part is, 10 rolls is just a get me started.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> Dry enough here that the flies are minimal. Lovebug season has ended too, but they will be back in the fall. Do y'all get lovebugs? The automobile fumes seem to act as an aphrodisiac to them, they hang around the roads and highways, covering cars with smashed little black lovebugs. They smell musky, birds don't eat them, nothing does, except windshields and bumpers. They are so acidic, they will take paint off if left too long. They weren't in Smith county, I had 7 years of no lovebugs. They hang around coastal areas.
> 
> 
> The price jumped $100 since last February. In some places, it is already $379.99 per roll. The sad part is, 10 rolls is just a get me started.


Yes we have to wash the cars daily because they are so bad! We drive for a hour on the 408 and bam we went from a silver car to a black and silver speckled car. That’s probably why they are here.. living in the wet wet world for Florida. It’s like a wet and sticky hot green house 24/7


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Yes we have to wash the cars daily because they are so bad! We drive for a hour on the 408 and bam we went from a silver car to a black and silver speckled car


I hate them! They are also attracted to light colors, white, cream, etc. So my son wanted the wood parts of his house painted a cream color. I had to stop painting until lovebug season was past because they kept getting into the wet paint! AARRGGHH!!!! And they get in the house too. HATE THEM!


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> I hate them! They are also attracted to light colors, white, cream, etc. So my son wanted the wood parts of his house painted a cream color. I had to stop painting until lovebug season was past because they kept getting into the wet paint! AARRGGHH!!!! And they get in the house too. HATE THEM!


Oh good to know. That is why they are all over our house. They are so annoying but the chickens love to eat them. I have a net that I leave open and they get stuck so then I dump them in the chicken run. RIP bugs


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> a black and silver speckled car


That might be a unique and interesting pattern!


----------



## Mini Horses

I've read that Coke cleans lovebugs off.  🤷🤣

We got rain!  Garden is happy...I am as I didn't want to have to water.  Of course, tall, wet grass to traverse for chores now.  That part not fun.   Will do a couple jobs later today but, not rushing.  Not in the mood after 3 long days in a row. So having some coffee, trying to relax my brain and sort through "have to" list.  Weather says more rain Friday, maybe into sat morn. 🤔.  May have to reschedule some things.

Hope everyone has a GREAT day!


----------



## Show Sebright

My coffee is going and I’m leaving to go to my sheep. I pretty sure the coffee will be cold by the time I get back.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I guess I'll work in the back room, got some stuff in there that I need to find a place to put.


----------



## Show Sebright

Show Sebright said:


> My coffee is going and I’m leaving to go to my sheep. I pretty sure the coffee will be cold by the time I get back.


I knew it! I’m just leaving my sheep and it s a 10 minute bike back home. Welp I guess I’m having ice coffee


----------



## Baymule

Ice coffee is good. I sometimes have leftover coffee, mid afternoon break, iced coffee!


----------



## Blue Sky

I start most summer days with iced coffee then on to iced tea (ice tea😜) Yankee style, no sugar. Some habits I can’t break. An occasional bean or two sneaks into the chili 😱. Today is bag worm day. Spent the morning assessing hoses, looking for the sprayer and BT spray. There was a deer behind the barn that scared the crap out of me and the sheep. Dogs were breakfasting in the front yard and went wild. New place has woods and deer. I hope I don’t lose all my LGDs to deer chasing.


----------



## Bruce

Fences!!


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Some habits I can’t break. An occasional bean or two sneaks into the chili 😱


How!  Just HOW COULD YOU!!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> How!  Just HOW COULD YOU!!!!


I know. The first bowl of chili I ever encountered was full of the things. Like unsweetened iced tea it was the norm and I accepted it. Imagine my surprise when I had my first bowl of Texas Red. Delicious and no air quality alerts. I’ll add beans for nostalgia’s sake.


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Fences!!


We’re working on it. We looked into help with that and got sky high quotes. So for now it’s us and one guy, on the weekends. 46 acres most of the four strand barbed wire over grown. Safe pen first, 12 acres upper pasture. There’s cattle panels around the house thank goodness.


----------



## Baymule

My big dummy Trip, jumps 4’ fences flat footed. At old farm in Lindale, deer crossed road practically at our corner post. Trip jumped out to go chase them, then came back all happy and pleased with himself. ATM he is in a horse panel pen, he can’t jump those.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> We’re working on it. We looked into help with that and got sky high quotes. So for now it’s us and one guy, on the weekends. 46 acres most of the four strand barbed wire over grown. Safe pen first, 12 acres upper pasture. There’s cattle panels around the house thank goodness.


Does this mean you have bought the new place?  I missed the update!


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Does this mean you have bought the new place?  I missed the update!


We closed a few days ago. Looks like I didn’t mention it. Sorry all. We haven’t told many people.


----------



## Show Sebright

We set the chicken on fire. Now the house is as hot at the outside. We are getting crispy chicken.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> We set the chicken on fire. Now the house is as hot at the outside. We are getting crispy chicken.


Poor chicken!


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> We closed a few days ago. Looks like I didn’t mention it. Sorry all. We haven’t told many people.


Congratulations on closing! Hope my closing doesn’t get pushed back again. At least things are going right for SOMEBODY !!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Blue Sky said:


> We closed a few days ago. Looks like I didn’t mention it. Sorry all. We haven’t told many people.


WHAT??   We are family....how did this failure to share happen?    

And. No pics?!?  Feeling soooo left out.  😔


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> WHAT??   We are family....how did this failure to share happen?
> 
> And. No pics?!?  Feeling soooo left out.  😔


My pardon. Legal problems can’t say more.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> My pardon. Legal problems can’t say more.


Huh...well...hopefully that will clear up soon and we will get to hear all about the new place...

Sounds like it is bigger than where you are at now?

Bigger is better!


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> Huh...well...hopefully that will clear up soon and we will get to hear all about the new place...
> 
> Sounds like it is bigger than where you are at now?
> 
> Bigger is better!


ha that’s that I tell my family but we are still in the middle of a HOA neighborhood. So when the hurricane comes and I need to keep all my animals in the tiny backyard I will just have “those pet birds that say random thinks” (chickens) and a white Irish wolfhound (my sheep). Lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Beautiful weather today....up and down on late day rains...maybe?  Maybe not.  🙄😁 I'd like a nice drizzle for a couple hrs -- like10-2???  🤣🤞

My morning looks like this so far.  it's nice 🤭. Coffee is good.

Feed, milking, then a little in gardening is on my list.  Need to go get DDs mower from repair shop for her.  That may not happen until tomorrow since DS has stuff on my trailer to deliver and unload, somewhere...told him I need it done.  Didn't get trap set for skunk last night!  Must do tonight!! That thing needs a new home, far away from here.

Another 15 min and outside day begins!


----------



## Show Sebright

I left to go home after shaving my sheep and it starts raining 10 min after I get home.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Huh...well...hopefully that will clear up soon and we will get to hear all about the new place...
> 
> Sounds like it is bigger than where you are at now?
> 
> Bigger is better!


About 2x. Sorry to be so mysterious but sometimes life hands you a grenade with the pin half pulled.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> About 2x. Sorry to be so mysterious but sometimes life hands you a grenade with the pin half pulled.


Whoot! Whoo!!

 


Adrenaline rush!  Just remember to stay clenched.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> ha that’s that I tell my family but we are still in the middle of a HOA neighborhood. So when the hurricane comes and I need to keep all my animals in the tiny backyard I will just have “those pet birds that say random thinks” (chickens) and a white Irish wolfhound (my sheep). Lol


There was a guy on TEG for awhile that had chickens in a HOA. He told neighbors they were Ground Parrots and gave them eggs--bribes!


----------



## Baymule

SURVEYORS WERE AT THE FARM TODAY!!! 

For other news, see my journal.


----------



## Mini Horses

Surveyors!       it may close on time...🙏👍

Got up kinda sore all over....between work and garden, I over used every little muscle on this body!   Ibuprofen, acetametaphen and coffee should have me feeling ok in a short time.  Things to do and places to go.  😊

First, pick up the mower...I'll cruise along from there 😁 once I have DD happy with that.  Goat auction today.  Hmmm...will decide, starts at 1.  May just ride over and look?  It's gonna be a squirrely day.  🤣.    Weather is good for most anything!

Glad I watered garden yesterday -- no rains came here.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> There was a guy on TEG for awhile that had chickens in a HOA. He told neighbors they were Ground Parrots and gave them eggs--bribes!


Ha ha I’ll borrow that


----------



## Baymule

On my first cup of coffee. Goat auction, @Mini Horses that sounds like a fun afternoon. There is a sheep and goat auction in Navasota, 2-3 hours from me. Supposed to be pretty good, and they put it online. Thanks for the Saturday auction reminder, think I'll look that up and see if I can watch it. It starts at 9, guess I'd better gulp this coffee down, go feed, let sheep and dogs out on pasture.


----------



## Baymule

Just looked up the auction, it starts at 10, instead of 9, gives me more time to sit on my backside and not care.


----------



## Baymule

Auction just ended. I've sat here from 10AM to 1:53PM.  Whole lot easier and cheaper (no fuel) to watch on computer than to go there.  They said they had over 400 sheep and goats. I believe it. There were approximately 60 black face show sheep, highest price was $390, some in the $350 range and many in the $200's. I couldn't help but think of all the money and work kids put into their lambs and had to settle for taking them to a public auction. Buyers snapped them up at those prices. One of the auctioneers said it had been a long week at fair. So I guess the fair in that area just ended. 

There were 50-ish blackface lambs, young ones, bottom price $30, highest $230, median price $110 to $150. 

One sheep went over $400, a Barbados with huge curling horns, went for $475. Highest hair sheep price was $350 for a big Dorper ram. Prices seemed low. 

Goats-all the little itty-bitty goats! Why even have tiny goats that sell for $30-$45 at best? By the end of the sale, they were practically giving them away. Boer goats did fair, highest was a big buck at $410. Prices were overall, low. 

It may be because it is summer and everybody has plenty. 

Aww...... a 20 year old Doc Bar mare just sold for a couple hundred bucks, owner died and widow sent horse to auction. Good gentle trail horse, I'm sure she gave her all to her owner, but wife didn't want to keep her. 

Now they are selling baby calves, $130, Id better get off there!


----------



## Blue Sky

We dropped off my car for brake work about 30 minutes before the shop opened. Key drop box was missing so Hubbs tried the door. It was open so he assumed someone was inside. Looked and yelled but no answer,  spent about 3 minutes. We shrugged and left key elsewhere. On the way home we noticed a couple of cop cars running hot in the opposite direction. Hmm. Wonder what’s that’s about? Hubbs tripped a silent alarm. The manager was upset when we picked up the car but apparently no harm, no foul. A lesson though- anything could have been going on, use caution in unusual situations. (More caution than we did).


----------



## Baymule

Good thing y'all left before the cops got there! That could have gotten real uncomfortable!    Stupid on manager's part for leaving the door unlocked, I bet he double checks it from now on.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Good thing y'all left before the cops got there! That could have gotten real uncomfortable!    Stupid on manager's part for leaving the door unlocked, I bet he double checks it from now on.


Yep being cuffed is not on my bucket list plus there’s no one to get Bonnie and Clyde out of the pokey if it came to that. 
I’m glad you’re closer to closing. It’s a headache when one domino wobbles and won’t fall.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Hubbs tripped a silent alarm. The manager was upset when we picked up the car but apparently no harm, no foul. A lesson though- anything could have been going on, use caution in unusual situations. (More caution than we did).


I think your husband made a reasonable assumption. The only people the manager should be upset with is himself for not having a key drop and whoever didn't lock the door.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> Auction just ended. I've sat here from 10AM to 1:53PM.  Whole lot easier and cheaper (no fuel) to watch on computer than to go there.  They said they had over 400 sheep and goats. I believe it. There were approximately 60 black face show sheep, highest price was $390, some in the $350 range and many in the $200's. I couldn't help but think of all the money and work kids put into their lambs and had to settle for taking them to a public auction. Buyers snapped them up at those prices. One of the auctioneers said it had been a long week at fair. So I guess the fair in that area just ended.
> 
> There were 50-ish blackface lambs, young ones, bottom price $30, highest $230, median price $110 to $150.
> 
> One sheep went over $400, a Barbados with huge curling horns, went for $475. Highest hair sheep price was $350 for a big Dorper ram. Prices seemed low.
> 
> Goats-all the little itty-bitty goats! Why even have tiny goats that sell for $30-$45 at best? By the end of the sale, they were practically giving them away. Boer goats did fair, highest was a big buck at $410. Prices were overall, low.
> 
> It may be because it is summer and everybody has plenty.
> 
> Aww...... a 20 year old Doc Bar mare just sold for a couple hundred bucks, owner died and widow sent horse to auction. Good gentle trail horse, I'm sure she gave her all to her owner, but wife didn't want to keep her.
> 
> Now they are selling baby calves, $130, Id better get off there!


Um the black face show lambs here not in an auction cost 400 min and those are really bad


----------



## Mini Horses

Wasn't sure about going to auction BUT, got out and found 4 bucklings out😠. Went to repair shop, got DDs mower.  Unloaded at home.  Went to horse trailer and goats happily followed.  They jumped in when I opened the door.  Closed door, got truck and hooked up!!😊. Off we went!   Yep. I was annoyed and did not care the price...done and gone!  They were younger than I normally take so I was prepared for way less $ and no more feed into them, aggravation from them!   They brought less but a good price.   I would not have paid that! 🤣.  Came home with aver $110 each. After fees.  Happy.

They did have a group of katadins that I almost bought some of!  I had to leave, that tempting.  Someone just selling their herd.  Nice animals but.....not taking more on right now.  So I got up and left.

So a good, fun day.  Relaxing really. 😊


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Um the black face show lambs here not in an auction cost 400 min and those are really bad


Club lambs, as they are called, are way over priced. Same with show pigs.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready! Going to be another hot day.


----------



## farmerjan

Woke to rain that was only 20% chance.... Real coming down steady rain and some thunder.  But radar shows it will go through and clear off some by 9 or 10.... 
We could use it so not complaining.  Corn field will sure appreciate it and looks like we got a decent amount so ought to soak way down.  Perfect for the garden and all the mulch hay and straw I put down the last couple days.  Plus I filled in some empty places in the couple of rows and added a couple short rows of lettuce seed and some other stuff so will have really settled in the seed.  
Going up to do the nurse cow and calves and see how much we got.


----------



## Mini Horses

Late day, 7ish, while milking, got some big drips of rain...just a few, as if a precursor to a storm.  But done and gone within about 5 min. There was one big dark cloud passing over, all alone.  Looked like it was trying to find the rest of the storm.🤣 No accumulation.

Since I had a "play day" yesterday, need to do some work here today!  Will be hot and humid but, suck it up and do!    Need to check weather for coming week to plan days I can stay home with good weather. 😊


----------



## Blue Sky

Record setting heat. Heat setting record. Setting heat record. Record heat setting. Setting record heat. Lather,  rinse, repeat.


----------



## murphysranch

Where I'm moving to, record setting rain. I'm NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN! I'M NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN. I left Calif and then OR due to the drought. I'm NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN.  Here that? NO COMPLAINING!

The National Weather Service said it measured 12.23 inches of rain at Portland Oregon International Airport from April 1 through Sunday mid-morning. Records date to 1941 at PDX. The last comparable wet stretch was 2010, when the city tallied 11.87 inches of precipitation.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ok. Maybe this makes me a bad Lgd owner…
Sheep are safe and sound. Dogs will be back out tonight. This is just drill for the July 4 weekend when the neighbors bust out the industrial strength fireworks and the arsenal of belt-fed firearms. Three nights this year. I can hardly wait. (Sarcasm alert).


----------



## Alaskan

murphysranch said:


> Where I'm moving to, record setting rain. I'm NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN! I'M NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN. I left Calif and then OR due to the drought. I'm NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN.  Here that? NO COMPLAINING!
> 
> The National Weather Service said it measured 12.23 inches of rain at Portland Oregon International Airport from April 1 through Sunday mid-morning. Records date to 1941 at PDX. The last comparable wet stretch was 2010, when the city tallied 11.87 inches of precipitation.


Where are you moving to?


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> This is just drill for the July 4 weekend


Seems like a good weekend to take the dogs somewhere for a vacation! 

I see 4 of them? I hope they don't decide they should get to sleep in bed with you!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Seems like a good weekend to take the dogs somewhere for a vacation!
> 
> I see 4 of them? I hope they don't decide they should get to sleep in bed with you!


4?

I see 2!  Ah...  2 more up front!


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> Seems like a good weekend to take the dogs somewhere for a vacation!
> 
> I see 4 of them? I hope they don't decide they should get to sleep in bed with you!


July 4 will be so loud and long all five will end up in the master bathroom. The sad fact is that the neighborhood is no longer home to farm and ranch people but to rowdy suburbanites. They either don’t understand or care that their actions endanger others and disturb livestock and people. I’m glad to be moving. This will all be straightened out when the land is subdivided. The Noisies will be in for a surprise.


----------



## Baymule

Dog rugs in the floor are comforting. They make me smile. I’ll be on a dead end road with a few neighbors. I doubt any will blow the world up with fireworks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Popping in because I am not sure of the last time I posted. In the middle of a four day lamb trip, but came home for twelve hours. Already had some adventure. Hopefully I will share it when I get back or when I sleep again in August.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to Corpus Christi this morning. DD and husband are leaving when I get there. LOL They sure do miss me and BJ living 7 miles from them. We kept the granddaughters one weekend every month, that doesn’t happen any more! I’ll be back Thursday. Y’all have a great week!


----------



## Mini Horses

Things were wet from dew but, it's a dry 85 now.  Going to 95ish.  I'll work a few hours, doing any arrands while out.  Save that gas!  Will grab some cardboard for garden from stores each day this week....hope to cut that and mulch more when I get home.  Maybe even get a few more seeds in the ground. 😁

Enjoy your visit with the girls, Bay.   Vaycay time!


----------



## farmerjan

Have a nice couple days with the grandkids.  Yeah, there were alot of perks when you all lived closer.  But, one thing, once you get in the new place, and get the knee fixed, and then start to get more mobile, you will be able to have them for more enjoyable visits.  And, see if there is an area along the shore of the pond and make a sandy "beach" and then they can swim and all that too!!!!
@Mini Horses ; I am headed to work today... will go early today and make a few stops too.  Don't make special trips out if at all possible.  I will be out 3 days this week for work, so have a list that I will try to make sure I get it all done in those trips out.


----------



## murphysranch

Alaskan said:


> Where are you moving to?


Near Vancouver WA. Where the Columbia River (and Gorge) is up 15.5 feet due to the rain the last few days.


----------



## Bruce

murphysranch said:


> Near Vancouver WA. Where the Columbia River (and Gorge) is up 15.5 feet due to the rain the last few days.


My memory is failing me. Are you currently more east where it is dry as dust?



Blue Sky said:


> The Noisies will be in for a surprise.


Yeah, they'll love having more of their kind to make noise with!


----------



## murphysranch

I'm in Southern OR until July. We moved up in '17 from numerous places in Northern CA. Droughtsville - all of them. We thought it would be better. NOPE.

Where I live near Medford OR, the local water authority recommended not planting a garden this year; switch out your lawns to foundation plants and drips; and clear property 200 feet. Well, I need a garden for my soul and for the golf course deer to attack (rolls eyes), I already took out the front lawn and put in rocks and foundation plants and very large boulders, and I'm on the 4th tee box and the 18th fairway corner, so there is little to no "clearing" to be done.  Don't even get me started on smoke every summer since 2018.

Now I'll have 2.6 acres, a huge garden, future chickens and turkeys and ducks, hundreds of moles, on a slight slope, and its been raining so much, today the Columbia River (between Portland and Vancouver) is up now 16' and flooding low lying areas. Now, that is WATER!! I'll take it, thank you very much!

Edited to add: Now I'm near my Grands and actually babysat them for three nights while their parents were in Houston. Grammy is here, kids!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Starting with 78 degrees and rains coming...probably.  mid morning and late afternoon. Yep, two shots of wind and rain.  I'm not thrilled with that but...    rain may cool things a little.  We're running 10-15 above norm.  Feel like was 106 yesterday.

So very hot yesterday that all I accomplished beyond milking and feeding was emptying all the bath warm water tubs to refill!    Humid and miserable for everyone!!   And it isn't even mid June.  🙄. Could be worse -- thinking positive.

Planning 4-6 days off -- at home -- beginning Friday.   weather, be good!


----------



## Margali

I'm not sure it there is enough coffee and anxiety meds in the world to keep me functioning right now. 
Work hit a new level of crazyness on June 3rd. No injuries but major cleaning mess. I've been working 10+ hours /day with partial weekends. This used to be easier....


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> I'm not sure it there is enough coffee and anxiety meds in the world to keep me functioning right now.
> Work hit a new level of crazyness on June 3rd. No injuries but major cleaning mess. I've been working 10+ hours /day with partial weekends. This used to be easier....


As long as extra work brings extra money-you’ll be buying fence wire! LOL


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> As long as extra work brings extra money-you’ll be buying fence wire! LOL




I'm salaried. I don't get overtime. At the end, I' probably get a couple of days of extra PTO.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> I'm salaried. I don't get overtime. At the end, I' probably get a couple of days of extra PTO.


Salaried-so they can work you like a mule!


----------



## Mini Horses

A 20 mule team! 🤣


----------



## Blue Sky

@Margali forgive me for not remembering exactly what you do but hang in there. 

No coffee this a.m. Getting the caffeine blues. Hubb’s job is blowing up and he lost a friend/coworker. Just passed, no apparent reason. The road repairs are done at the new place. I noticed Sophie had a heat like discharge so she’s off to the vet. Her spay was complicated so I’m guessing ovary fragment generating estrogen but could be other things. The boys are all fixed and nobody is paying attention to her. We’re fenced and I can keep her in the house to prevent the Romeo Effect with neighbor’s dogs. Bottle lamb is fat and frisky. Eats dirt, gravel, assorted rubbish but spits out grass. Got him some salt. He torments Leo, poke poke.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> A 20 mule team! 🤣


Giving one mule the work of 20! 

Hang in there @Margali, hopefully things will level out back to normal. Of course with a salaried job, normal isn't likely 40 hours M-F either.


----------



## Alaskan

Margali said:


> I'm salaried. I don't get overtime. At the end, I' probably get a couple of days of extra PTO.


Salaried can sound like a good idea...

But then you start to calculate what you are making per hour..

Spouse, first job when we married had a salaried job... the weeks that had incoming stock needed way overtime... it penciled out to $2.75 an hour!!!!!  

When we first married,  the job I had was hourly...  it wasn't all that much per hour... but by gum... I got every hour paid!!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

One cup in and I'm goin to need at least 2 more. Not sleeping well, 30 days until the wedding, and we both realized we don't have certified copies of our birth certificates. Wrote to Albany and got a letter back saying ti can take up to 70 days. Dude, I don't have 70 days. So, we figured we'd try with the copies and baptismal certificates and whatnot. Nope. The town we live in is ridiculous with the rules. I'm 55 years old, why would I lie about that? Anyhow, the lady from the town told us to go directly to the town halls where we were born. Mine was no problem with the mail, and I should have the certified copy by the weekend. FH must drive to his town hall...an hour away. Ah well, at least things are looking promising. My anxiety (which I normally don't have much of) is off the charts these days, trying to get things done.

The goats I would love to get will have to wait until next year, since I really want to have the time to spend with preparation.I found a local farm that has kids all the time, and registered stock, so at least that's set.  I did acquire 10 Guinea keets, to help with the tick situation. ticks are crazy this year! I'm pulling the lone stars off of FH and myself constantly. The new chicken crew is growing and really have very distinct personalities-The Polish, Edith, is my absolute favorite though. She's so funny! I can't wait until they can free range, a little bigger, and they'll be good to go! 

FH is going into the city today, so I'll be on my own with DS3, doing yard work and planting more bushes and weeding. I'm hoping for good weather, but it's looking cloudy.


----------



## Baymule

In Texas, we can go to any courthouse in any county and get a short form birth certificate in minutes. Good thing you realized this now!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> In Texas, we can go to any courthouse in any county and get a short form birth certificate in minutes. Good thing you realized this now!


That's for sure. At least the potential 70 days can be cut to one with the 1 hour drive to FH's birth town.
I would have a problem with that given I live almost as far away as geographically possible from my birth city in California.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. Got a reasonable amount of rest as Lucky the lamb is down to a brief 3a bottle. Sophie to vet today hoping that’s a simple deal. Stray German Shepherd at front gate, posted that at NextDoor. Greenhouse tomatoes need support then harvest tomats in a few days. I didn’t do any other gardening since we’re moving but have A Bunch of weeds to pull. I have been to the new place once. I’m a little impatient about the time table but I remind myself someone is waiting on my place, renters are waiting on theirs etc. Hubbs is off to memorial then back to resume the farm part of the move. More heat and humidity.


----------



## Baymule

Sitting at dealership in Victoria. Waiting. Bored.


----------



## Blue Sky

Sophie has some unusual personal geography that makes her prone to urinary tract infections. Rosie did too I don’t know why I didn’t remember. So no surgery just meds and the occasional bum bath (maybe I should get her a bidet?) 😂


----------



## Baymule

I’m home! I’m tired. Car will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’m home! I’m tired. Car will be delivered tomorrow.


So, he did NOT follow you the entire way???


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> So, he did NOT follow you the entire way???


No, by the time I got there, signed papers and all that, it was noon. So they are sending 2 drivers this morning. 

Coffee is ready. It’s so nice to sit in a recliner to drink my coffee! My DD has a loveseat/sofa with loose pillows for the back and one occasional chair. No end tables. Yay for them. Me? I’ve got to have recliners. And I want end tables to set lamps on and my coffee!


----------



## Mini Horses

Been up a while but, slowly moving along....my start of enjoying a week at home.     having 2nd cup, then will go milk...yeah, a little late but it's ok!  Looks like I'll be taking week of 7/4 at home also.  😊 Used to work less and I'm planning that again.  It's hot out but hope to get some farm work done and tractor time.  Plenty to catch up on!


----------



## Blue Sky

Yum. Fleece. Leo’s collar tab is a pacifier too. Poor Leo feeling the pull won’t get up and leave.


----------



## Baymule

That is the cutest lamb!


----------



## Mini Horses

There's a lamb locally marked like that..for sale😬. Thought to buy, feed, butcher.  Then, afraid I wouldn't  butcher - too cute!  Bottle babe but I have plenty fresh goat milk!!!🤷

Power out today, 3.5 hr.,as I came in from garden work to cool off!  🤣. Yippee!  On now and so is AC.  Glad I ran that dishwasher full of jars early.  Had a load of clothes on line by then, too.  And had topped water troughs!.

Guess this is how it goes for stay home people. 🙃🤫🤣


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool and beautiful today.  Had AC off and window open a touch for the 60 I woke up to 😁. Made hot coffee welcome.  Maybe mid 70s later.  Geesh...spring has arrived, just late. 😲. Will make outside efforts really nice.


----------



## Bruce

50 this morning, might make 60. This is mid June???


----------



## farmerjan

We were 50 this morning also.  62 inside the house.   WONDERFUL respite from last week.  Going to get back into the 90's by mid week....


----------



## Baymule

It's already 82F at 8:18 AM. Going to 100F today. Weather only goes through next Tuesday, 100 to 103 all the way!


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> 50 this morning, might make 60. This is mid June???


What?!!!it starts at 70 and usually makes it to at least 90. We were under heat warning two days ago!


----------



## murphysranch

In the meantime in the PNW, where I'm almost finished moving to, its raining. Again. The garden I put in is just sitting. When there is no sun, there is no growth. The amount of rain is making the news every night.


----------



## Alaskan

We had been pretty hot and dry...  ya know...  high 60s...

I bought paint,  told eldest to paint...  now we are cool and drizzly


----------



## Baymule

Thundering like crazy here. A few sprinkles so far, looks like it will pass me by. But it knocked off the satellite tv, I was binge watching Yellowstone. Been too hot to be outside. Now no rain and no TV. Stoopid satellite.


----------



## Baymule

Tv is back on, it rained for 2 minutes.


----------



## Show Sebright

UHG Florida!!! I feel like Florida has mood swings… one minute it is right sunny and unbearably hot then out of nowhere it is lightning and thundering!


----------



## Mini Horses

FL -- when I had property there and visited once a month for a week, I remember that most days there was an afternoon shower "happening" during summer.  😁.

This morning it is 54 here! 🙃. Mid June and that's April temps. 😁 It changes Wed!  But winds are gone, humidity low, temps to low 80s.  Lovely.  Makes my little at home vacay enjoyable.    . Rains Wed/Thur.....that will be good for my garden work I'm hustling to finish!


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> FL -- when I had property there and visited once a month for a week, I remember that most days there was an afternoon shower "happening" during summer.  😁.
> 
> This morning it is 54 here! 🙃. Mid June and that's April temps. 😁 It changes Wed!  But winds are gone, humidity low, temps to low 80s.  Lovely.  Makes my little at home vacay enjoyable.    . Rains Wed/Thur.....that will be good for my garden work I'm hustling to finish!


Yep that’s Florida for ya. Where do you live for the high to be 80 in the summer??!!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm in VA.   It's just a Canadian cold front here for a few days this week. 😁. Upper 90s all last week.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> UHG Florida!!! I feel like Florida has mood swings… one minute it is right sunny and unbearably hot then out of nowhere it is lightning and thundering!


Sounds like deep east Texas. Hot and humid.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, its hot and somewhat windy in Colorado. Its one of these rare times when Colorado has its mind made up on weather   
Also, how have I been here 7 years? Thats a long time...


----------



## Bruce

It is a long time! A bit longer than me


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I moved electro-netting last night to front yard. I’ve got to weed eat a clear path and stand it up. I have to use other step in plastic posts because the built in posts won’t go in the hard ground. Gonna get dressed, go outside and turn into a puddle of sweat. Only 99F today, then back to the 100’s.


----------



## Show Sebright

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, its hot and somewhat windy in Colorado. Its one of these rare times when Colorado has its mind made up on weather
> Also, how have I been here 7 years? Thats a long time...


lol I’ve been in Florida for 15 years now


----------



## Bruce

Poka meant 7 years on BYH


----------



## Mini Horses

58 this morning and 85 now!  How's that for reversal? 😁

But got out early and worked in garden, moved some animals in pastures, and chores before it got hot.  Made it nice.

Tractor is in sick bay.  I work tomorrow...first day in a week 😊...so at least Thur before the tractor shop sees me. 🤷.   Actually dread going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Thundering like crazy here. A few sprinkles so far, looks like it will pass me by. But it knocked off the satellite tv, I was binge watching Yellowstone. Been too hot to be outside. Now no rain and no TV. Stoopid satellite.


Oh Yellowstone is one of my favorites! Another is Longmire-have you seen it? So gooooood! 

It's 5pm here, and I'm finally fully awake. I was on call last night and a house fire in the neighboring town had me out most of the night. Overnights are the worst, and I do two a week. Consecutively, so I can have the rest of the week nights to sleep. I can't wait for my time off in July. 

The Guinea keets are already growing feathers on their wings-they're a week old. I guess they're more advanced than chickens!


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Poka meant 7 years on BYH


Ohhhhhhh sorry


----------



## Blue Sky

Ok. What’s Yellowstone? No really I don’t watch tv.


----------



## farmerjan

Did you ever watch "Dallas" on TV ???? It is sorta a "Dallas" on steroids,  with the good and bad offspring in the family... set in Montana... Yellowstone is the name of the RANCH.... rather salty content....add in conflict with the native tribe on the border... unscrupulous politicians... all sorts of little subplots....
You can watch Yellowstone on Paramount or get the DVD's... Modern day western .....sorta......


----------



## Blue Sky

No ironically I lived near Dallas but never paid attention.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good morning everyone! Second cup in, and I'm getting ready to return the responder car at 6. DS3 has his regents today, and his physics teacher wrote to me that he's missing labs so tomorrows physics regents cannot be sat for. I've emailed this guy, but my older kids all had him and apparently he's got a problem with some kids and does this. So, my blood pressure is through the roof over this one. (I watched him do the labs...so I know there's a problem.)

I am having pain in my left thumb joint this morning, I must have jammed it at some point. That will make life just that much easier.  I have so much to do, and my left hand just hurts. I think I'm going a little crazy, 24 days to the wedding, and my nerves are shot.


----------



## Baymule

On my first cup of coffee, was wide awake at 4:30. I'd rather sleep until 6 or 7, but here I am! I washed last night's dishes, made coffee, now I guess I'm waiting on daylight so I can let the sheep out in the front yard that I've got electro netted for them to graze. Then I'll have to dry lot them. Grass is about done, we are in drought and temperatures are hitting 100 to 103. Today will be their last grazing day for awhile. We need rain. 

Chris and I will take down the rafters and framing on that back room today. I'll be pulling nails and stacking the lumber on saw horses to be covered up with a tarp. After repairing and replacing all the rot,  I'll get gutters put up front and back, then we'll put the roof back over the patio. It will be a nice covered patio.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule are you taking Chris to new farm to help put up buildings and fence 😁. Y'all are on a roll, don't stop the engines.

Job work today 🙄  Rats!   Then 4 days home.  Next week a "regular" work week. Boo.

Rains late day, today.  Better hussle to get home for chores before that happens 🤞 but won't need to water the garden.  Only mid 80s today. Nice.😊


----------



## Blue Sky

Starting the day with iced tea. Oncor left a notice about tree trimming but I can’t figure out which ones they’re after. I planted a Texas lilac under a line maybe that’s the culprit. I thought it would stay under 8 feet (about 6 feet now).


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses I've given it thought. When I get to things I need help with, yup!


----------



## Blue Sky

I realize now the dogs want in the house not because of the heat but because of Lucky’s non stop pestering. Leo (last pic) is the favorite victim.


----------



## Blue Sky

Crockett’s turn. He actually doesn’t mind lambs crawling all over him.
Still no milk from this shaggy critter.
Leo figures out he’s safe in the water tub.


----------



## Bruce

I guess Lucky thinks he is an LGD!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Did you ever watch "Dallas" on TV ???? It is sorta a "Dallas" on steroids, with the good and bad offspring in the family... set in Montana


I don't understand why people watch that sort of thing for "entertainment". Don't we have to suffer enough of it in real life?



Blue Sky said:


> I thought it would stay under 8 feet (about 6 feet now).


Google says 10'-15'. But it should be fine if the power company tops it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> I guess Lucky thinks he is an LGD!


Oh my gosh he does. The dogs ran to the front gate to bark at the UPS guy and Lucky followed. “What kind of dog is THAT?” driver asks. “Sheep dog.” 
(Forgive me I don’t get a chance to make that joke very often).


----------



## Baymule

@Mike CHS has a ewe that was raised with the dogs. When they run to chase UPS (from their side of the fence) she chases it too. He posted how the dogs chased, the lamb chased, and all the other weaned ewe lambs chased away that bad UPS truck!


----------



## Blue Sky

Justin Wilson had a story about the Cajun who’s bottle lamb ran with his dogs to chase the mailman. One day the mailman noticed the lamb wasn’t present and asked the Cajun where it was. And the Cajun says “You know we had to shoot dat danged lamb.” Mailman shocked   “Why?”
“Dat lamb started killin’ sheep.”


----------



## Blue Sky

Justin Wilson Cajun chef. For those up north of Shreveport. A version of the story can be found on YouTube search Justin Wilson the Hunting Lamb.


----------



## Baymule

I loved Justin Wilson! I never tired of his stories, never heard this one!


----------



## Show Sebright

Ha ha I think my lamb will fit in over here. He acts like a herding dog… he will listen to my command to come here. Then he herds me!!!! This little man will chase me down and ram my legs until I get back in line.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I loved Justin Wilson! I never tired of his stories, never heard this one!


Me too. And imma Yankee. Former Yankee?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to graze Ringo and girls in front yard again today,. Got a brief rain yesterday evening, it will help. I may take up the electro netting today or leave it one more day. Dunno. It is steamy hot outside already.


----------



## Mini Horses

We had rain very late yesterday, some overnight, scattereds today.  Nice soak in type, so good.  plus -- didn't start as early as predicted. Got feeding and milking done before it started 😋

Of course it's low clouds out.  That's not good, 72 with 99.9% humidity. 🙄🤣. Grass wet but the rain was soaked right up into the soil.  No garden watering today.  

 for a while.  Then I think I'll make some ricotta cheese for the freezer.  Need to get a few gal of milk out of frig.....that cheese is over $5 a container in the store!  Lasagna making happens after sauce tomatoes happen in summer😊. Cheese will be ready!  Planning ahead.  I'm thinking cheddar may happen this year....I have a week in July!  It will be my first attempt.  😁


----------



## Blue Sky

Not the best morning. Sophie has flunked LGD probably permanently. She attacked a ewe that was already a candidate for a bullet, elderly and scouring. Damn it I thought she would settle down. And I thought I was making headway with that scour. Crockett didn’t stop her although he has dropped the hammer on her before as have the other dogs. Nope the others were nonchalant, probably would have whistled a tune if they could. Then the ewe needed a bullet and l asked my husband to do it. Wtf? Did someone replace me with someone else? Ugh I’m a farm fail. But I am going to the range this weekend. Sophie, who had been working in the mornings, is in jail til I cool off. Which could be awhile since I just escorted a solid 75lbs of former sheep to a discreet buzzard dining area. Skyler and Beluah our nesting pair have standing reservations. I haven’t lost a sheep in awhile they may not notice soups on right away. AND I have shoes and socks full of spear grass. Think I’ll just burn them.


----------



## Show Sebright

Oh no. It never good when you see this is the yard. 🫣 Just had a coffee smoothie this morning now to turn of all the way in this area.


----------



## Mini Horses

I see water but....what's the white thing?


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Not the best morning. Sophie has flunked LGD probably permanently. She attacked a ewe that was already a candidate for a bullet, elderly and scouring. Damn it I thought she would settle down. And I thought I was making headway with that scour. Crockett didn’t stop her although he has dropped the hammer on her before as have the other dogs. Nope the others were nonchalant, probably would have whistled a tune if they could. Then the ewe needed a bullet and l asked my husband to do it. Wtf? Did someone replace me with someone else? Ugh I’m a farm fail. But I am going to the range this weekend. Sophie, who had been working in the mornings, is in jail til I cool off. Which could be awhile since I just escorted a solid 75lbs of former sheep to a discreet buzzard dining area. Skyler and Beluah our nesting pair have standing reservations. I haven’t lost a sheep in awhile they may not notice soups on right away. AND I have shoes and socks full of spear grass. Think I’ll just burn them.


How old is Sophie? @Ridgetop


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> I see water but....what's the white thing?


It’s sand shooting out of the ground from the water. Now sure how it happened but the greenhouse and turned off until we figure it out.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> How old is Sophie? @Ridgetop


Sophie will be three in December.


----------



## Ridgetop

Has she done this sort of thing all along?


----------



## Blue Sky

She has chased and tackled. There was a suspicious lamb death but I didn’t see what happened. She was rescued from a bad situation where at various  points she escaped and scavenged. She was fed scraps and garbage even when pregnant and nursing and some of her pups died. She’s been with the flock during the day and no problems that the other dogs ((and me) didn’t correct. So for anyone who is saying “rescued dog, bad idea” you told me so and now I start her over. I hope that doesn’t sound bxxtchy
the humble pie I’m eating is causing some heartburn.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I loved Justin Wilson! I never tired of his stories, never heard this one!


Me too. I liked how he talked about measuring the hot sauce carefully while moving the spoon away from the sauce being dispensed a few times. Since the spoon was over the dish he was making the amount of hot sauce was probably triple what the recipe called for


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Add a little on-yoooon, and it'll fix 'er right up, I guar-an-teee!


----------



## Blue Sky

Sophie was sprung from jail. She will return to close supervision flock work with a bell. The bell of shame. I used this with another pup to stop stalking. Damn if he didn’t figure out how to carry the bell in his mouth to stop the noise but he couldn’t bite either. I won that round and he shaped up into a good LGD. We’ll see how it goes. Soph will always have a home with us. She can watch house and empty pastures.


----------



## Show Sebright

And the heat stroke has arrived. Thankfully my lamb isn’t getting over heated but he isn’t drinking as much water. One of the hens collapsed but she is doing better now. I hope it doesn’t go above 100 today. I’m taking some ice cold coffee with me this morning


----------



## Blue Sky

I love iced coffee. Sweet or straight. Hot as blazes here too. 101 in the metro and at least that here yesterday. Pasture has dried out.


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> And the heat stroke has arrived.


And that is one reason why I don't live in Florida!


----------



## Mini Horses

Thankful that I have great weather today!  Had good rain, then overcast all day yesterday.  Sun today. Lower humidity and low 80s later. 😁. More rain Mon and Tues.  So pastures good....hope July and Aug have rains as they're our hottest months!

Lazing around this morning and plan a little garden time today.  Otherwise?  Whatever suits me at the time.


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> And that is one reason why I don't live in Florida!


Lol yep I want to move more north and get some land.


----------



## Blue Sky

Two new lambs this am.  Lucky was accidentally bunked with Sophie for an hour. All fine. He’s probably too obnoxious for her to mess with.


----------



## Blue Sky

It’s only 930ish? It’s what I get for getting up at first light.  On the move front the new place got a good rain so better grass and easier to drive t posts.  I’m reading up on canine prey drive and food issues. I misjudged Sophie’s maturity. She’s so big it’s easy for me to forget she’s in the “terrible twos”. Her rescuer sent me more pics. She truly was a walking skeleton. But presently she is doing a snooze after a little work early. She got butted a couple of times and responded properly.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's late day....but, up and had coffee this nice, cool morning.  Mid 60s went to upper 89 by noon!  No breeze, so hot!  Outside until lunch, then in and to town for a few grocery items.  Wow.  I needed vinegar for cheese, was $1 and now $2. ☹️. Walking down coffee aisle I noticed "cute little bags" of ground coffee....7 oz.  Yeah, smaller amounts.  Tea is like double what used to be normal.  Ya know, bad part is it'll never drop back down!!

I got the few things I needed and leaving, path was through produce.  $1.49 yellow squash, $1.68 green beans, per pound.  Sure glad mine are doing well!!!    Used to hear the "eat or buy meds" comments....it's way worse now! 😩. I am blessed that I can buy and grow...I take no meds.  It's a true delimma for many.   I hope those of us who have garden excess can find a person who can appreciate what we can share.  😔


----------



## Blue Sky

Other than some tomatoes I didn’t garden this year. Orchard has a few blueberries and apples. About a dozen peaches and will be 3 or 4 quarts of blackberries. It’s a young orchard but I’ll miss it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Iced coffee and Spinosad spray for bag worms on cypress trees. The BT didn’t seem to work. Move date second week of August so time to put things in boxes. Beautiful weather this am and dog bath day too. Sophie is not impressed with her new ball.


----------



## Baymule

Moving in August? Awesome!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Moving in August? Awesome!


Years ago I was evicted in August (week early) on the hottest day (in years). Given 6 hours to move. My Coworkers found out and showed up with hands and vehicles. We worked unloading freight for a major retailer. Those people showed up after weeks of exhausting hot unloads and they hardly knew me. There. Are. No.Words. For my Gratitude. Did it to Queen’s 
We Will Rock You. Also idiot buyer kept getting under foot with threats of law enforcement. She wanted the house Now. Got moved. Found out later the local stores heard about it and wouldn’t sell her feed. I got skips on my bills which later I paid. August move. Nah. I’m ready.


----------



## Baymule

That was a fantastic gift right from peoples heart. 

Looks like I’ll be hiring a fencing crew to get up enough fence to hold the sheep and dogs over the winter. Now the ground is baked hard as concrete, plus all that I have to do, I don’t see my T-post pounding ability happening. Does not make me happy. That’s money I could use elsewhere. 

Still no word on closing.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> That was a fantastic gift right from peoples heart.
> 
> Looks like I’ll be hiring a fencing crew to get up enough fence to hold the sheep and dogs over the winter. Now the ground is baked hard as concrete, plus all that I have to do, I don’t see my T-post pounding ability happening. Does not make me happy. That’s money I could use elsewhere.
> 
> Still no word on closing.


It was at that. I’m still friends with some of them. I suspect I’ll be building fence and doing a lot of fine tuning on gaps.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule shame about delays!!  It's a problem, for sure.  At least the netting you have will allow for grass eating...until.  .  

Hot here today due to humidity as much as temps.  Still upper 80s isn't chilly.😁. I'm home for 2 weeks!!!   I'll get to see what retirement would be like.. I haven't had this in years...YEARS!! 😲.  Need to go finish yard mowing from yesterday.


----------



## farmerjan

Was a NICE 59 this morning.  Sunny out, no humidity but it is going to creep in.  Now it is 10% chance of pop up showers but radar is looking like it will stay well south.


----------



## Baymule

Closing on Friday or Tuesday. Electrician coming tomorrow. He’ll have to fix the wiring for the aerobic system because the wire was strung through the rafters of the room we just tore down. That also means I have to clear everything off the kitchen counter and pack stuff in those cabinets today/tonight.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Closing on Friday or Tuesday. Electrician coming tomorrow. He’ll have to fix the wiring for the aerobic system because the wire was strung through the rafters of the room we just tore down. That also means I have to clear everything off the kitchen counter and pack stuff in those cabinets today/tonight.


Congratulations. Sorry to hear about the septic hopefully a quick, inexpensive fix.


----------



## Baymule

The rule of law is;
Nothing is a quick inexpensive fix. 
LOL


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready. I’m looking at the stacks of boxes I’ve never unpacked. I’m really tired of living like this. Everything is going to have to fit at my new house or I’m getting rid of it. I sure do have lots of stuff. Stuff is like a cat having kittens, it just keeps multiplying.


----------



## Mini Horses

Does this mean your septic is now unusable?   🤔  Or just compromised?

It would be a great time to close on a house with "facilities".  🤭. At least life isn't dull.


----------



## Baymule

Chris had disconnected the wire and rolled it up. I take pictures of what we have done and send them to DS. He called me and told me what that wire was and better hook it back up. LOL it’s hooked back up, but just laying on the concrete. Good thing I already had an electrician coming! It’s the orange wire hanging out of the conduit.


----------



## Blue Sky

Iced coffee, peanut butter and jelly sandwich and RFD market report. Looks like the new place will get rain this weekend. Dreading a noisy weekend but all dogs are solid with overnighting in the house and it will be the last one here. Hopefully no fires get started everything  is very dry.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> He called me and told me what that wire was and better hook it back up. LOL it’s hooked back up,


And?? Inquiring minds want to know why that wire is so important!


----------



## Blue Sky

Runs the pump, agitator and sprayers. No electricity means a couple of tanks collecting til they overflow. Glad I have an old fashioned, gravity driven system.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Runs the pump, agitator and sprayers. No electricity means a couple of tanks collecting til they overflow. Glad I have an old fashioned, gravity driven system.


X a jillion.

A septic system that needs electricity gives me nightmares


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> X a jillion.
> 
> A septic system that needs electricity gives me nightmares


I’m leaving my electric powered aerobic system (required by law in my present county) for the old fashioned water runs downhill, if it ain’t broke don’t fix it anaerobic set up. Never was this quote by Montgomery Scot more true  “The more they overthink the plumbing the easier it is to stop up the drain.”


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> I’m leaving my electric powered aerobic system (required by law in my present county) for the old fashioned water runs downhill, if it ain’t broke don’t fix it anaerobic set up. Never was this quote by Montgomery Scot more true  “The more they overthink the plumbing the easier it is to stop up the drain.”


Yep talk about crazy pluming. My ag yard kept adding hoses connecting to hoses that go underground and when something brakes we have to dig up the whole yard. And they all are garden hoses. Just look at the main pipe. I don’t know what is happening but at least we got the water working again. We are trying to find the main valve so we can repipe everything.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Obligatory Poka is still alive post. And quick update because I won't do it in my journal. 
Not even sure where to start, but was out of town last week and had a blast. Came back mid day Friday, and then headed to a lamb show for the day on Sunday. It was my last jackpot of the season and such a great one to end on. Super excited for the future of my ewe lamb. Been pretty busy with chores and work this week, and that's only going to continue on.



My lambs from a couple weeks ago



My wether after getting his legs rinsed and blown


----------



## Baymule

I love reading about your lambs! @Show Sebright and @Poka_Doodle


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Electrician kept finding things wrong yesterday. Need a new meter box. Son has to contact electric company to ok it for electrician to talk to them and get new meter. Power has to be cut off at the pole, hang new meter box, then electrician has to rewire a bunch of stuff, then power company turns power back on. 

Chris worked around them yesterday, helping when needed. Got a lot done. He’ll be back today, we have more to do. 

Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> I love reading about your lambs! @Show Sebright and @Poka_Doodle


Thank you so much @Baymule


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Obligatory Poka is still alive post.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ugh. Summoned for jury duty. I wonder if I can claim an exemption because I’m moving?


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> Ugh. Summoned for jury duty. I wonder if I can claim an exemption because I’m moving?


Aw it can’t be that bad. Wouldn’t it be kinda cool? I’ve only sat with a judge a few times when my dad brought me to work with him.


----------



## Bruce

Jury duty is different everywhere. I was called when I was in college. Of course you are called in the county of your primary residence which wasn't where I was at school. Fortunately they moved it to summer because it was NOT going to work! 

But it was a PITA. Show up EVERY FREAKING DAY for a month. Sit there reading or playing cards or whatever until they call you for a jury selection - or not (which was more often the case) and you went home at the end of the day. Sometimes I would show up and after a short time they would send everyone home because they weren't drawing juries that day. It was onerous. In So Cal, L.A. County. This was also 45 years ago, it may very well be different now.

But when DW was called here in Vermont some years ago it was once a week for a month and you called in in the morning to see if they needed you to come in.


----------



## Blue Sky

Show Sebright said:


> Aw it can’t be that bad. Wouldn’t it be kinda cool? I’ve only sat with a judge a few times when my dad brought me to work with him.


Ordinarily I would agree but I’m packing for a move. Packing up our household stuff, my art studio, then fencing, tools vet stuff and misc detritus of life.  Then moving my flock, LGDS and chickens about 80 minutes away. Hubbs is traveling for work. Doesn’t happen til August but I don’t need anything else to do. Hoping for no duty or a deferral.


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> Ordinarily I would agree but I’m packing for a move. Packing up our household stuff, my art studio, then fencing, tools vet stuff and misc detritus of life.  Then moving my flock, LGDS and chickens about 80 minutes away. Hubbs is traveling for work. Doesn’t happen til August but I don’t need anything else to do. Hoping for no duty or a deferral.


True that would be difficult to balance


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> But when DW was called here in Vermont some years ago it was once a week for a month and you called in in the morning to see if they needed you to come in.


About like here... for 20 years... you have to call in every night, or once a week after 5....

Do that for a month, then done.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Ugh. Summoned for jury duty. I wonder if I can claim an exemption because I’m moving?


Yes if to a different county


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Yes if to a different county



Technically I live there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Daylight and a nice 71 temp!  Lots to do.  Goat auction day, need to decide if I want to go.  Probably at least go and look before start time @1.  Then decide to stay or go elsewhere...have couple errands in that area...all only 7 miles out, little gas use.

First up this morning is soapy pepper spray on tomatoes!  Hornworm spotted!! then chores...feed and milk.  All water topped late yesterday...gonna be mid/upper 80s today and some overcast.  Now if we could suck out the humidity!! 😁

Alarm just went off but, I'm already getting second cuppa 🤣up early.

Enjoy your day everyone!!


----------



## Baymule

Harbor Freight sent me coupons! One is 25% off any one item, the other is 20% off any one item. I need a pump to pump son's pond dry so we can clean it out and one is on sale. Plus my coupon and I'll get a good deal on it. Whoop! Going to Harbor Freight this morning!


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Technically I live there.


"Technically" 

Is it the address you put on your income tax forms? Is it the county where you are registered to vote? If so that is your residence of record and the other county can't force you to do jury duty in their county. Just let them know you no longer live in the county.

If those things are not true, register to vote in the new county as soon as you legally live there THEN tell the current county you have moved to another county.


----------



## Blue Sky

Will check out requirements  next week.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all gave alot of catchup reading... who know when that happen. Nothing new her just school house work and lately viruses.... looking at getting more chickens dh is talking about leasing some land for goat and ect cause he feels better about us having them as opposed to not and we looking at getting the fall garden going now that,we had some rain to soften the ground


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 ... so glad to get the update.  Things still the same with DH work and all???? Aside from the viruses... and when do kids not have "something" ha, ha.... everyone doing good?  
I need a few more chickens too.... wanting to get my place fenced now so I can get a few calves here.  Garden is growing but the deer are a real MENACE.... typical life on the farm... we have been working like crazy the past few days to get more hay made ... while the sun was shining. looking at 40+% chances of rain/storms for the next 7 days....


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all gave alot of catchup reading... who know when that happen. Nothing new her just school house work and lately viruses.... looking at getting more chickens dh is talking about leasing some land for goat and ect cause he feels better about us having them as opposed to not and we looking at getting the fall garden going now that,we had some rain to soften the ground



It’s great to hear from you! I’m guessing y’all haven’t moved? How do you feel about Trinity county? LOL my son has a 3 bedroom 1bath home on 2 acres and a small pond, that I’m staying in, while waiting on my new place to close. In the meantime I’m redoing it, inside and out. Had electrician here couple days ago, getting everything right. Hopefully I’ll close on my new place next week.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh got back late may and has been home since. Currently working security at various locations and looking at joining the sheriff department again as the finally got a pay raise that will work for our family. Back in the day he was getting paid 12.50-13.50hr now the went up to 21-22 major jump and now we can afford him doing it again he is excited.  Yay for a actual schedule lol. Thats a good question lol they always have something lol I tease mine and tell them they have cooties because their cutties lol. Deer are monsters when it comes to gardens they seem to think its their personal Buffet. Baby got to go he attacking my phone


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow...that's a good update!  It gives you hope for moving into a better situation!!  Good to hear.   Try to visit a little more often.  😁


----------



## Baymule

The sellers of the farm called yesterday, I mentioned unloading the T-posts off the flatbed on Monday. He offered to bring his tractor with hay forks to unload the posts! Wow! That will be a HUGE help! He also said he’d help with fencing the span between us. That is wonderful! With the T-posts off, I can go on a gate hunt and safari. Today my goal is to binge watch Yellowstone until this afternoon when I meet my sister in law in Lufkin to go eat and visit awhile.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!  That is a huge help -- both unload and fence help!  I will assume the fence help will include labor AND expense. 😁👍.  Here a joint fence is both...legally.

Hope tomorrow they call with a time to close!!!!!!🤞

Yesterday I went to goat auction.  Saw 2 possible but, close inspection by me said not for me.  So, I visited with some other people, talked farm, crops, rain and costs. 😁. Then went home.   Found a dehydrator I'd bought had been delivered 4 days early for ETA.  Nice!  😊.  Did a garden walk, chores later and then made a dinner with meat and veggies...healthy stuff.   To bed early.  A nice, relaxing day.

for now. Seems they think I may see rain mid-day 🤷. Can't trust them. 🙄. It would be ok if it happens. Just a wait and see. Saw my last planted sweet corn popping up yesterday.....rain work be great! Gonna do a soaker hose water on tomato's this morning, hmmm. Confidence in weather forecast


----------



## farmerjan

Had a shower last evening near dark,.  The soaking stuff stayed north and some to south. Working directly west to east sowe got missed in the middle.  More today.  Been cloudy all morning.  A few Sprinkles....hope we get some of what looks to be coming through between now and 2 pm...


----------



## farmerjan

That is really great about the possible help with the T-post unloading and building the shared line fence.  Here we are a fence OUT county, so technically a landowner has to fence his own property to keep other stuff OUT... next county north it is a fence IN county... at this point in time I look for Va to go all fence IN,  as livestock gets pushed OUT of more and more areas with the encroaching developments.  But here, the cost is shared ONLY if the adjoining landowner has animals up against the joint boundary fence.  At this point, ANY help you get is a plus....so take it and smile and hope that if they do go with animals next to you, that you can maybe get some monetary payback... but even help building it,  is a big plus.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> That is a huge help -- both unload and fence help!


Both yes, but gravity can help with the unloading if there is no other help. It only helps in putting in the posts AFTER you overcome gravity with the post pounder ... again and again and again.

Good deal Bay!


----------



## Mini Horses

Fence. 🙄 My neighbor is a crop field. No interest in a fence.  So mine was installed 6" inside my property line.  Now, any owner on that property who wants a fence cannot use mine....without my consent...they'd have to install one on that parcel the entire length of mine that they wanted to use for any animals.  🤷. We are "fence in" in my county.   Luckily neighborhood dogs are few, and those well contained.  Deer season you have some running but they are intent only on deer -- occasionally just a place to rest. 😊

ETA -- Almost 2:. Weatherman had "suggested" a cold front and rain would be here about noon, cooling things to 80.🤭. It's 92, no clouds, no rain.....HOT!!   Glad I ran soaker on tomatoes for 2.5 hrs!   Just did cold water in all troughs.   Hens barely lay eggs in this heat, they just sit on the nests to relax in the shade     Goats are in barn under fans, siesta time.  Maybe I should wire in mood music for all of them! 🤔😥


----------



## Baymule

The sellers may help put up a shared fence, but I won’t be holding my breath for any financial assistance. They are known in the community to be so stingy and tight, they squeak when they walk. LOL I’ll just be ecstatic over help putting up the fence!


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy July 4 everyone!  🎉💥🎊


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Happy July 4 everyone!  🎉💥🎊


Ditto from the other side of Va ... to @Mini Horses  and everyone.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They are known in the community to be so stingy and tight, they squeak when they walk. LOL I’ll just be ecstatic over help putting up the fence!


Given you would likely be doing the fence by yourself otherwise, their "donation" of labor is likely more valuable than paying half the cost of the fence. Plus you'll get to know them better than if they just wrote a check.  Hopefully y'all get along really well.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Given you would likely be doing the fence by yourself otherwise, their "donation" of labor is likely more valuable than paying half the cost of the fence. Plus you'll get to know them better than if they just wrote a check.  Hopefully y'all get along really well.



He used his tractor this morning to unload those 5,700 pounds of 600 T-posts this morning. They were banded in 200 count, then wired in bundles of 5. We broke 2 banded bundles and loaded the wired bundles of 5 on the forks, then dumped them on 4x4 spacers. The last bundle we could chain and move the whole 200. 

And yes, you are right, the help of labor means more than the money. 

Trailer is empty, I’ll go to Lowes tomorrow for treated 4x4’s and concrete brackets to put up the roof over the patio. Then I’ll start loading everything I can get on it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They were banded in 200 count, then wired in bundles of 5.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> He used his tractor this morning to unload those 5,700 pounds of 600 T-posts this morning. They were banded in 200 count, then wired in bundles of 5. We broke 2 banded bundles and loaded the wired bundles of 5 on the forks, then dumped them on 4x4 spacers. The last bundle we could chain and move the whole 200.
> 
> And yes, you are right, the help of labor means more than the money.
> 
> Trailer is empty, I’ll go to Lowes tomorrow for treated 4x4’s and concrete brackets to put up the roof over the patio. Then I’ll start loading everything I can get on it.


Be careful in the heat. I’m already taking magnesium and potassium, heat exhaustion and cramps are no joke. I tried to change my driver’s license address. Tried. DPS claims to have returned to normal office services except no. No entrance into the office. Must have an appointment. Can only get an appointment by going to website #1 which directs to website #2. Which tells me my info is wrong when I entered it correctly. I call about my jury summons. Get a person. Who chewed gum loudly. “Moved” may  or may not be an acceptable reason. 
Meanwhile Hubbs (while replacing my iced coffee with decaf) says just throw summons in the trash. That’s what he’s done with every single one he’s ever gotten. No consequences of any kind. So packing at warp speed now.


----------



## Bruce

IF jury duty is by city or county I don't think they can force you, nor should you be ABLE, to serve on a jury in a city or county where you do not live. 

And DH might be playing with fire if they decide to come after him, even after you move. 
"_“_Failing to show up can lead to a fine of up to $1,000 and up to six months of jail time.” Even if you’re given an opportunity to explain _why _you skipped out on jury duty, it’s still in the judge’s prerogative to punish you with fines and incarceration, Rice points out."


----------



## Blue Sky

Bruce said:


> IF jury duty is by city or county I don't think they can force you, nor should you be ABLE, to serve on a jury in a city or county where you do not live.
> 
> And DH might be playing with fire if they decide to come after him, even after you move.
> "_“_Failing to show up can lead to a fine of up to $1,000 and up to six months of jail time.” Even if you’re given an opportunity to explain _why _you skipped out on jury duty, it’s still in the judge’s prerogative to punish you with fines and incarceration, Rice points out."


I’ll go in. Make my explanation and see what happens. Maybe I won’t shower


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I’ll go in. Make my explanation and see what happens. Maybe I won’t shower


It helps if you drool and twitch spasmodically. 

I changed my liver’s dricense online. It took over 2 hours. Good luck.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> It helps if you drool and twitch spasmodically.
> 
> I changed my liver’s dricense online. It took over 2 hours. Good luck.


Maybe I should change the license before I go to jury vetting. I should be twitching and drooling by then.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It helps if you drool and twitch spasmodically.
> 
> I changed my liver’s dricense online. It took over 2 hours. Good luck.


As a teenager.... when wanting to not have to share a seat on public transportation...  that was my go-to...  also random scratching of inappropriate body areas.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> As a teenager.... when wanting to not have to share a seat on public transportation...  that was my go-to...  also random scratching of inappropriate body areas.


No. Actually I get it.


----------



## Alaskan

If you pretend to eat something you just found in your hair... almost a guaranteed clear radius of 6 feet.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> If you pretend to eat something you just found in your hair... almost a guaranteed clear radius of 6 feet.


I laughed so hard I snorted. Smitty barked. I get points for that.


----------



## Baymule

In Memory of Trip
					

January 24, 2015 a fluffy Great Pyrenees puppy came into our lives. We had bought 8 acres with a doublewide on it in Lindale, Texas, to be close to our daughter and family. We were about to move and I had been thinking about getting another Great Pyrenees for our new farm. A man walked into my...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Mini Horses

This morning was good....little overcast until 11ish, great for garden and esp yesterday's transplants.  Did chores, checked garden, water troughs, back inside.  Filled dehydrator  with sliced veggies.  93 out now. So nice glass of goat milk for lunch.

Made a feed run yesterday and got 2 40#bags of sunflower seeds at $17.99 each.  They charged $27.99 and I called attention to sign.....got credited.  That sign got fixed at once!   

Filled truck with gas at $4.42 a gal.  Shame to say that's a bargain price! 🤷🤣. It is.


----------



## Baymule

On second cup of coffee. The waiting continues........ will farm EVER close? I need to get my lazy butt outside, feed sheep, hay, let Anatolians out in pasture. Maybe throw some more stuff on truck/trailer to take to new farm........ someday. Going to Lufkin for lunch with group of ladies, at 1:00. It gets me out and mingling with new to me people.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule I am so sorry to hear about Trip. Thank you for sharing his story. I lost a pyr to nearly identical issues years back.


----------



## Alaskan

Rain!  So much rain!




Happy, happy


----------



## Baymule

It’s Friday afternoon. Did not close on the farm this week.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> It’s Friday afternoon. Did not close on the farm this week.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Cash buyers shouldn't  have to wait this long...your RE agent (and theirs) should be cutting their commissions and give you the funds...this is just a cluster @%c& of stupidity !
 I am so sorry you have to deal with this on top of everything else you have had thrown at you, hang in there....big hugs to you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Cash buyers shouldn't have to wait this long...your RE agent (and theirs) should be cutting their commissions and give you the funds...this is just a cluster @%c& of stupidity !
> I am so sorry you have to deal with this on top of everything else you have had thrown at you, hang in there....big hugs to you.


X2!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It’s Friday afternoon. Did not close on the farm this week.


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> This morning was good....little overcast until 11ish, great for garden and esp yesterday's transplants.  Did chores, checked garden, water troughs, back inside.  Filled dehydrator  with sliced veggies.  93 out now. So nice glass of goat milk for lunch.
> 
> Made a feed run yesterday and got 2 40#bags of sunflower seeds at $17.99 each.  They charged $27.99 and I called attention to sign.....got credited.  That sign got fixed at once!
> 
> Filled truck with gas at $4.42 a gal.  Shame to say that's a bargain price! 🤷🤣. It is.


Send some to Florida! Price just went up🫠


----------



## Show Sebright

I’m not sure how to feel out this… the rain comes every day at 3:30 ish. It surrounds the house and the wind blows. And never a drop of rain. And it is so hot out here! The humidity just weighs you down. 🥵 Florida needs to understand that if you threaten to rain, rain! Humidity is at 85% all day.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> I’m not sure how to feel out this… the rain comes every day at 3:30 ish. It surrounds the house and the wind blows. And never a drop of rain. And it is so hot out here! The humidity just weighs you down. 🥵 Florida needs to understand that if you threaten to rain, rain! Humidity is at 85% all day.


We get the same thing here. 95% humidity and no rain. 

I’ve got the truck and trailer loaded with outside stuff. Taking it to the farm this morning to unload. That will be a soaking sweaty exercise! Don’t worry, I’ve lived in heat all my life and know when to stop and cool off.


----------



## Mini Horses

They say we will get rain this afternoon.  🤷.  1.5" ?  Works for me!

I'm processing milk today...3.5 gal out of frig for cheese and cream.  About 5 gal left in frig. 🤫  You can't leave on doorsteps like zucs!     if my enzyme order would arrive, I'd make cheddar. 🤔. Today, more ricotta.

Next week, back to job work.  Mixed emotions.  🙃🙄


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> We get the same thing here. 95% humidity and no rain.
> 
> I’ve got the truck and trailer loaded with outside stuff. Taking it to the farm this morning to unload. That will be a soaking sweaty exercise! Don’t worry, I’ve lived in heat all my life and know when to stop and cool off.


Baymule have you heard about the Marvin Nichols reservoir?  Will you be impacted?


----------



## Baymule

No, what is the Marvin Nichols reservoir?


----------



## Blue Sky




----------



## Blue Sky

I forgot what county you’re moving to. Senior moment.


----------



## Show Sebright

It’s raining!!!!!!!! Oh I am so happy!


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I forgot what county you’re moving to. Senior moment.


I’m in Trinity county. It borders Lake Livingston, which also borders Polk, SanJancinto,  counties. 20 some odd years ago, it dried up to the River channel.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Filled truck with gas at $4.42 a gal. Shame to say that's a bargain price!


That IS a bargain price. Gas here has just dropped to $4.899


----------



## farmerjan

Gas here dropped to 4.39 and in town I saw it at 4.35 the other day.  It had been staying around 4.49... Diesel is mostly under 6.00 now, 5.69 and 5.89 .... still way too high.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mid 70s all day and overcast.   Good.....I'm going blueberry picking at a friend of a friend. 😊. Freebies!   I've been told there's a big hedge of them, we can have all we want!  I'm in!!!🤣.  I see blueberry jam coming up.  Lots in freezer, too.  I'll let ya know.

Otherwise, cheese making later in day...again. Still.   More milk every day.    thanks girls. .   Hens are pumping out eggs...squash are in high gear, green beans coming on strong.  Tomatoes next.  Happy summer production everyone!!  Keeps us busy.

I'll finish this coffee and get going....pick up friend and go picking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Ridgetop

Blue Sky said:


> I call about my jury summons. Get a person. Who chewed gum loudly. “Moved” may or may not be an acceptable reason.
> Meanwhile Hubbs (while replacing my iced coffee with decaf) says just throw summons in the trash. That’s what he’s done with every single one he’s ever gotten. No consequences of any kind.


I avoided jury service for 20 years by being a "nursing mother".      Youngest child was horrified that I had breastfed him through high school!


----------



## Show Sebright

We just filled up gas this morning at 4.50 and it is 4.19 right now.  we should have waited. But hay the price is going in the right direction. Hopefully it get this low or lower for y’all too


----------



## Bruce

Went down to the in-laws today. Gas is down to mid $4.50s


----------



## Baymule

Going to farm this morning. Going to take down cow panels and move across driveway. Tree cutter coming tomorrow to take down dead trees. High of 103F today. I’ll quit around noon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Did chores.  Added another doe to milk line up -- first milking today😋. Went well, had its moments. 🤣. Back in for my 2nd cup from this morning.  Need to make a batch of blueberry preserves today...that can happen later, when it's warmer outside and I'm inside!

Left msg for an inquiry for a buck I want to buy.  Really hope still for sale!!   🤞🤞 I'm willing to drive to get🤣. Only 150 miles. Young, Boer, tame and eye candy.

Heading to TSC.  Need senior feed and shamefully buying that $400 roll of fence, if they have any, to be enough with what's here.   Next week I can get that done.  Never ends!

Back to work Tue, Wed, Thu this week.  UGH! 😩. But those are the hot temp days. 😋🤫


----------



## Ridgetop

I used to dry freeze lots of the fruit and tomatoes without peeling.  Then in the winter when it was cold I would empty the freezers and can.  That freed up the freezers for the meat that would be coming.  Much easier than doing it in the summer when I had so much garden chores and milking to do.


----------



## Blue Sky

Does anyone recognize this burr?  Is it toxic to sheep? Should I spray it, is it aggressive?


----------



## Blue Sky

Because 2022  Don’t want a little pasture of horrors.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 92510
> 
> Does anyone recognize this burr?  Is it toxic to sheep? Should I spray it, is it aggressive?


Texas Bull Nettle. Those hairs will raise burning whelps on you. Sheep avoid it. It has a big fleshy root underground. To really get rid of the darn things, you have to dig them up. 

Chop the top off, spray the cut stump. It’s worth a try. Texas Bull Nettle is some evil stuff!

Drive a T post next to it to see if it comes back from the root next year. The root will blister you too. Handle carefully.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Texas Bull Nettle. Those hairs will raise burning whelps on you. Sheep avoid it. It has a big fleshy root underground. To really get rid of the darn things, you have to dig them up.
> 
> Chop the top off, spray the cut stump. It’s worth a try. Texas Bull Nettle is some evil stuff!
> 
> Drive a T post next to it to see if it comes back from the root next year. The root will blister you too. Handle carefully.


Thank you. There is a small patch controllable now. I use strong salt water, vinegar and oil -industrial strength salad dressing. Worked for horse nettle. I’ll knock it out. Ps round up could show up but only as a last resort.


----------



## Mini Horses

All I know is that's a fierce looking weed!!  I believe it cross bred with cactus


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> All I know is that's a fierce looking weed!!  I believe it cross bred with cactus


Has “don’t touch” written all over it. There’s a little horse nettle mixed in but overall the pasture grass looks decent except very dry. The lower pasture had quite a bit of thistle which was sprayed and dead. It’s being hayed right now. Fencing is 4 strand barbed wire that judging by the gaps and age must have contained (or not) a couple of baby triceratops. Our fence guy has back problems as in can’t get it off the bed so we worked on it last weekend only to get heat exhaustion and quit. We can’t work during the week as Hubbs is off ranch employed and the sellers/renters are colicky. We really need reliable help or it’s just not going to get done in time. Iced coffe, watering orchard grooming dogsthis a.m.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Has “don’t touch” written all over it. There’s a little horse nettle mixed in but overall the pasture grass looks decent except very dry. The lower pasture had quite a bit of thistle which was sprayed and dead. It’s being hayed right now. Fencing is 4 strand barbed wire that judging by the gaps and age must have contained (or not) a couple of baby triceratops. Our fence guy has back problems as in can’t get it off the bed so we worked on it last weekend only to get heat exhaustion and quit. We can’t work during the week as Hubbs is off ranch employed and the sellers/renters are colicky. We really need reliable help or it’s just not going to get done in time. Iced coffe, watering orchard grooming dogsthis a.m.


And when will the sellers/renters be fully gone?


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> And when will the sellers/renters be fully gone?


August umpteenth.  They are waiting on their own place. Funny, I own a house but have no access. That said my own landlord has stayed away. Good thing since 5 furiously shedding LGDs have been alternating lounging inside due to fireworks, firearms and some awful heat. Two are 8+ years old so they’re getting siestas.  The Floof Fairy had landed. I’m grateful to be moving but having “are we there yet ?” moments.


----------



## Baymule

FLOOF FAIRY!!! Hahahaha!! That’s so funny! I DONT own a farm, but sure trying to. Will it EVER close???


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> FLOOF FAIRY!!! Hahahaha!! That’s so funny! I DONT own a farm, but sure trying to. Will it EVER close???


Floof Fairy comes from a lady who runs a rescue near me.


----------



## Baymule

Been at the farm last 2 days. Had a tree cutter take down 5 dead trees, 3 right next to the house. Out in the heat, lots of cold water, I took down fence panels so limb’s wouldn’t fall on them. It was 104F when I got home at 2:30 yesterday afternoon. I took a nap. Going to go take down barbed wire this morning, so I can put up sheep and goat wire. 

There was a guy there yesterday, Bennet loaded his trailer with tree trunks from one tree, said he’d be back this morning for more, for firewood. 

I got pictures of all the tree work, I’ll get them posted on my journal tonight. 

Still not closed on the farm.


----------



## Mini Horses

Tried to buy a couple rolls of fence at local TSC and no goat fence.  In fact, only a few rolls of some field fence!  They had a stack of newly arrived goat panels, 4x16, at $80 each.  As I pondered that cost, I wondered what the current cost would be on the 2x4 opening...5x16' panels that I have at home. 😲  Geesh, probably waaay over $100 each!  I have about a dozen, bought many years ago.   $15 2nd hand.  Good investment!

Searching other TSC locations for fence.  Special orders have no guaranteed arrival dates.  Apparently cost hasn't slowed many down for fencing...or 🤷

Got my cheese wax delivered yesterday and a notice cultures had been shipped.  Needed the cultures first!   Milk is piling up 🤣. Maybe I'll get by weekend and be able to work on my cheddars!  🤔. Hope so.  Believe delivery will be by then, maybe...🤞

Time to go milk.....both frig are pretty full 🙄. Maybe time for pigs again.  Chickens and cats don't drink the volume they do.  So many decisions!! 🤣


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe time for pigs again


Pigs, pigs, pigs!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> There was a guy there yesterday, Bennet loaded his trailer with tree trunks from one tree, said he’d be back this morning for more, for firewood.


How much is he paying for it? Oak is good firewood.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How much is he paying for it? Oak is good firewood.




Free! Come and get it! Can’t hardly even give it away. There is a glut of dead oaks right now. Tree cutter said he was taking down lots of them. 

I have the truck loaded with scrap plywood, T-posts and some wood treated posts. Going to the farm this morning to unload, then place plywood scraps over pallets for a floor in a shed so I can move some stuff in it. I have to get the two 40’ shipping containers empty for moving them. I won’t have time to take down fencing for where I want to put them, so they will remain empty all winter until I can get around good enough to take the fence down and arrange things. It’s going to be a long frustrating winter! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh....we've had rain most every day, or every other, and grass needs mowing!!   That's my day tomorrow.  Today I have job work to do.  Then home again for several days. 👍.    Seasonally it's a slow time for my job.  Finally. 😥🎉

It's hard to find a few hours of "dry" to do.   Better than drought!


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, @Mini Horses  rain is definitely better than drought... as long as it isn't floods.... Look at all the places in Texas that are crying for water.  @Baymule said that the Emory sale barn is where she used to take her sheep... they had 3500 head LAST SATURDAY... normal for this time of year is 1500-2000... and they have a Tuesday sale that was over 1700.... most every sale results I see posted are for 2 to 3x as many as normal for this time of year.

We aren't getting the extreme rain nor are we getting the daily "showers" .... lots of threats but it usually dissipates as it comes across the alleghaneys to the west of here... slides north or south many times.  Makes it hard to gamble for the hay making...30-40% chance and it doesn't happen;  10% and we are the ones it sits on top of....


----------



## Baymule

It’s raining! Already slacking up, but I’m grateful for even a short burst.


----------



## Show Sebright

If you dreamed of being a fire fighter, you don’t want to. I did the training tunnels. Super tight, pitch black, no taller then 2 feet in the whole think. Had to be on my stomach some times.


----------



## Bruce

And we are THANKFUL for those who do become firefighters!


----------



## Mini Horses

cheese cultures arrived today!   Cheesy tomorrow.

Today, out to mow the yard. ☹️🙄


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> And we are THANKFUL for those who do become firefighters!


Oh yes! They training they do here is burial. I got to shot the hose tho. That was cool! They clothes they wear and the air they have on weights between 50-80lbs!!! Thanks crazy!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to the farm to pull off rest of trim in the house. Closed yesterday, it’s finally mine. I’ve got a million tiny nails to pound in. Today will be ladder climbing, to get the trim at the ceiling.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule   Finally!   I know that is a stress reliever.   Work to do but, at your own place.  Makes it worth so much more.   

Doing coffee....then need to get out and WORK!  We've been getting scattereds many days, of some amount.  Yesterday they scooted in fast at milking time!  Goats don't do rain. 🤣 So, some dalay and staggering over an HR to get it done.🙄. More predicted today.  It will be cheese making this afternoon.  No room in frig for more milk!!  I'm taking a couple gal out to bring to room temp in the cooking pot.

Garden needs attention and there's pastures that need to get mowed!   Long list.

BIG heat predicted for coming week...temps like you TX people are having. 😬 I'm trying to get ready


----------



## Blue Sky

Congratulations! Take a moment and take pictures.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> BIG heat predicted for coming week...temps like you TX people are having.


We're back in triple digits starting Tuesday and for probably the next week to 10 days after....   Somebody make it stop!


----------



## Blue Sky

Aggravated an old knee injury. In ER a couple of hours. Waiting on Hubbs to bring meds. All Stop on all activity.


----------



## Ridgetop

Knee injury?!  Another candidate for transplant?!


----------



## Blue Sky

Ridgetop said:


> Knee injury?!  Another candidate for transplant?!


I suppose I should feel lucky that the medicine etc is there but it’s a club I don’t want to join. Thirty years ago or so I was in a car accident. Knee got better and I didn’t pursue any treatment. Periodically it would get sore with overuse. I fell on my driveway and put a big gash  in knee and learned both my knee caps had fractures. Everything healed. Two days ago I was hit by a whirling LGD dervish hyper extending the right knee. A little tender then about 14 hours ago excruciating pain. I thought broken kneecap. Got it checked out but nothing showed up on X-ray or synovial draws. Was sent home with antibiotics and pain killer but no real answers. I have had abscessed teeth, broken bones and miscarriages but nothing hurts like this. So mri in my future because I want to know what’s going on. Also have to deal with that damned jury duty. No way can I negotiate ramps, steps, sitting, standing. Have a note but will probably have to deliver it. Hubb’s job has him out of town all next week. Gonna be a rough week.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Congratulations! Take a moment and take pictures.


They are on my journal.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Aggravated an old knee injury. In ER a couple of hours. Waiting on Hubbs to bring meds. All Stop on all activity.


 
Just what you DONT need! 
Trip and Carson were running and playing about 3 years ago, and slammed into the back of my knee. I did a face plant in the dirt, howling in pain. 220 pounds of delighted dogs jumped all over me, because obviously I wanted to play too! My husband had to come get me in the Kawasaki mule and help me in the house. Pain? Yes. It took a couple of weeks before I could walk again. Strangely enough, the ramming speed force actually knocked the bones forward and gave me relief from the grinding bone on bone pain I had. I cannot straighten that knee.


----------



## Mini Horses

My morning began at 3 am when I awoke and could not get back to sleep!  Got up.  Coffee and breakfast.  Began chores shortly after daybreak.  Appears we got another inch of rain last night...guess we're getting watered in to get us through the triple digit temps this week.  Got all water troughs emptied, scrubbed and refilled last night.  Sure I'll be doing the empty/fill on most about Tues thru Sat.

Worked some milk into cheese yesterday, the easy ones...to get room in frig for more milk.  4 gal out, 2 back in.  gonna try for 5 or 6 gal out today!  Most of the rest will go to my soaper customer!  Whew!

Finally got the cream separator parts mailed out to me yesterday.  14 days to get mailed out!!  I'm certain it was my phone call that did it!  USPS pick up was registered 1/2 hr after my call. 🤔🙄🤨. Oddly, after that length of time and email promises.

So it's lunch time for me!! 😁. Milk is in the pot on the stove and I'll spend a while inside now....going over directions for this cheese.  🙃  First go at mozz...I'll suffer thru. 😁


----------



## Blue Sky

Knee is better but I still need crutches. Bad night til I figured out a better resting position. I’m not good for much today between no sleep and pain meds. Sophie stayed next to me inspecting incisions and mothering.


----------



## Baymule

I’m at farm, got 2 bedrooms trim off at ceiling, all nails hammered in. Curtains down, left blinds for now, at least they block some heat. Wire clothes racks taken down in both closets. Moved ladder into bathroom between the 2 bedrooms. Peanut butter sandwich and cold water lunch.


----------



## Mini Horses

Made my first batch of mozzarella     it's a messy process...er, I was messy. 
Gotta say there were moments of doubt throughout the process.  But I have  a little over a pound chilling.  Will report on results later.  looks ok...but?   🤔🤞


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Made my first batch of mozzarella  it's a messy process...er, I was messy.
> Gotta say there were moments of doubt throughout the process.


Thank you so much for warning me to never go through that process, lol!

Hope yours turns out delicious!


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> Made my first batch of mozzarella     it's a messy process...er, I was messy.
> Gotta say there were moments of doubt throughout the process.  But I have  a little over a pound chilling.  Will report on results later.  looks ok...but?   🤔🤞


I envy you. I might be able to do simple butters after I move. Cheese sounds like a wonderland. A wonderland full of hard work but still.


----------



## Blue Sky

Acetamenacodinababalouie  (painkiller) with tea this morning. I thimk it’s working. Jury duty is cancelled. Good thing because even if I could roll in there “Ironside” style I’d probably not contribute anything useful. Caddo wins the rotating best dog ever trophy for helping me balance this morning.
Ironside, Raymond Burr #


----------



## Mini Horses

The mozz grated and melted nicely.  Taste is good.  I feel accomplished 🤣.  A good night sleep refreshes your confidence.  So more will be made and I'll tackle cheddar!!  Knowing what to expect helps with prep.  

Hot here all week.  Chores early and inside mid day.  We all know the drill here in south.  AC is your friend.  No guilt.  Animals get shade, fans in barns and cool well water.


----------



## Baymule

Cheese, crackers and wine party at @Mini Horses !!!

Coffee is ready, another 103F  day. This is awful and needs to go away.


----------



## Mini Horses

Actually had that party last night....just a "test" ya know. winter basics prepping.

It's coffee and job work today.  Stop at tractor dealer and hope they have the solenoid I need?  Waiting to call at 8am open. 🙄. Need to know so I can plan my route and which stores I'll work....time and gas considerations. 👍

It's summer, it's hot.  Not much else consider. Deal with it! 😥🤣


----------



## Margali

My husband would kill me but LOOK at this guy!!


----------



## Mini Horses

OMG...what a challenge!!  I'd buy him and I don't even have other sheep!  

Any chance he's actually a goat?. I could use that in goat clothing!

He would be hard to just buy, hoping he'd be "unnoticed" as an addition.


----------



## Blue Sky

Gorgeous. And nice conformation. I’d buy him in a heartbeat but we’re horned sheep.


----------



## Ridgetop

My husband would kill me but LOOK at this guy!!



Super flashy, and would love that coloring in a dairy show goat, but _unless you are breeding for color instead of meat_, take a closer look at his structure.

He does not look very long in his loin and his rear leg lacks meat.  No meat into twist on leg.   Leg needs to be thicker and show more rounding on rear leg.  Also meat should carry down to stifle.  Couldn't see him move so couldn't see whether he lengthens out as he walks.  Also no view of butt end which is super important.  What is the parasite resistance in that flock? His rump is very steep so if he throws that trait into his daughters, look for a lot of trouble lambing.  Ewes need a long level rump for lambing ease.

I breed for meat.  Length in loin, thickness of loin and heavy meat in rear leg - these are the money $$$$ cuts.  When the flashy hide is off, the meat looks the same, just more or less meat in the money cuts.  Don't be fooled by flashy coloring unless you have a market for colored sheep instead of meat buyers.  

He is certainly eye catching. Go check him out at the sale since pix can be misleading.  If you are breeding against people that want flashy colored Katahdins instead of meat production he will go high.  Very flashy, probably why they posted a picture of him as the sale ad.

As a breeder/producer you need to remember that structure is the thing on which to base your flock, along with parasite control.  Once you have achieved that then you can go for color, etc.


----------



## Ridgetop

I hope I didn't sound like a downer!  Sorry.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop you are right, but I do swoon for eye candy!


----------



## Blue Sky

@Ridgetop We breed for horns, color and meat. We have a modest market in each, enough for our needs but going forward I’m wondering about refocusing on better meat production. Sounds like I have a lot to learn ☺️


----------



## Margali

I want all the yummy meat. I just had to share a Dalmation spotted sheep though.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> @Ridgetop you are right, but I do swoon for eye candy!


Me too!  Usually the 2 legged variety....  but....


----------



## farmerjan

@Blue Sky what breed are your sheep?  Are they the Painted Mountain ?  Maybe I missed you saying.  My son has the White Texas Dall sheep.  And color is not wanted in the rams he sells to the hunting preserves.  But.... yours  are very nice looking.  And looks are the first attraction to get people in the door... Then as @Ridgetop says, you have to look beyond the FLASH.....


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> @Blue Sky what breed are your sheep?  Are they the Painted Mountain ?  Maybe I missed you saying.  My son has the White Texas Dall sheep.  And color is not wanted in the rams he sells to the hunting preserves.  But.... yours  are very nice looking.  And looks are the first attraction to get people in the door... Then as @Ridgetop says, you have to look beyond the FLASH.....


I have Painted Desert Sheep. I was involved with a couple of clubs but ultimately my buyers didn’t care about or pay more for registration. I have regular buyers for horns and meat. The meat buyers tell me they enjoy the flavor and the convenience of preparing animals that are smaller and can be spitted whole in a backyard.


----------



## farmerjan

The horns are very similar, I think the Dalls have a little bigger horn with more curl... they are very similar to Bighorns.... The size seems to be somewhat similar too... Yours are nice to look at and look to be in very good condition.   Ours do not have very big hindquarters or much meat on the legs and such as @Ridgetop was talking about.  We have tried to breed for parasite resistance along with better feet and better heads (horns).


----------



## Ridgetop

I do love the colors on that flashy buck.  In fact in a pet type breed that would be worth bring in.  I have WHITE Dorpers and breed strictly for meat and type.  Luckily in all Dorpers, both BH & W, the standard is completely based on meat.  And the body type needed to get it.  I love my White Dorpers because they are so much are calmer than the black headed Dorpers.  All Dorper breeders with both types will agree that the Black Headed Dorpers can be wild and crazy!  

Luckily with my all white sheep I don't have to pick color over type since any color is a flaw.  This can be confusing since the standard calls for "good pigment" which means black eyelids in the WDs.  LOL  Like everything else in this South African breed, the pigment requirement has a health reason. Lack of pigment can lead to skin cancers in the stark sun of the South African veld.  Keeping good pigment in white Dorpers can be harder since good pigment can also lead to other black spots which are not desirable and not allowed in registered animals.  Whatever breed you are breeding for has a type and a "Standard of Perfection".  This Standard is never reached but we strive for it.

Whatever breed you breed for, you need to remember your market.  If you are breeding for game ranches you will want to breed for a large heavy rack of horns.  No hunter wants to pay to shoot a hornless sheep, they want that trophy rack.  Many will not even want the meat from the carcass.  Good feet and legs are necessary in any breeding  program since the animal has to be able to get around over any kind of territory in search of food.  The game ranch is not going to go out every month and round up all those trophy rams and trim hooves.  The same goes for parasite resistance since if the animal is wormy it will not make a valuable trophy carcass.

If you are breeding registered animals, go to the ranches that have achieved your ideal for breedings rams.  You can pay a little more since those ranches have already done all the upgrading with expensive animals and you will get the results of their years of breeding. 

If you are not breeding registered animals, you have more leeway.  Then you can bring in rams of a different breed to add the meat you want if you can't find any registered ones you like.  

 Remember that bringing in expensive rams will not always give you the magic "NICK" in offspring.  The magic "NICK" is the cross where the offspring are better than the parents and give you what you want.  Some bloodlines of the same registered animals don't combine well with others.  Some do.  Often the best winning rams don't produce as well as their brothers or cousins that are not as good.  One of my rams out of terrific bloodlines is only a Grade 3 (commercial) but 80% of his offspring are Grade 5 no matter to which ewe he is bred.  Another Grade 4 ram has been sold because his get were not the same quality - only 20% Grade 5.  (5 is the highest grade).  The same goes for ewe production.

Decide what you want in your flock, obtain a copy of the Standard of Perfection from the breeding society, then compare your ewes to what you really want and decide what type of ram to put on them.  Go to some shows and listen to what the judge says about meat distribution on the carcass.  If your extension office offers classes, go to them - a carcass class is really useful to show where the meat actually is on the carcass.  It is much cheaper to upgrade buying a new ram than it is ewes.  A lot of the breed societies will offer seminars.  Remember not to focus on breeding for lambs like club lambs at the Fair.  Youth auction club lambs are usually a black face Suffolk, Hamp, or cross.  They are leggy, cylindrical, and elegant looking BUT they don't carry as much meat as a true meat breed.  The judge will point out where the meat is carried on the lambs which can help you learn what you are looking for.  If you are selling meat that leggy silhouette is not for you.  There is little meat on the long legs of a tall club lamb.  If you are selling to a meat buyer or packing plant, those type lambs will be discriminated against in pricing.

It is better to find a picture of what you want in your sheep and compare your ewes to it.  Make a note of where your ewes need improvement, i.e. 
Remember when cross breeding .


----------



## Ridgetop

OOPS!  I type too fast.

Make a note of where your ewes need improvement, i.e., butt and rear leg (the money cut), length of loin, width of loin, (the second big money cut) and work from there.  

You don't need to spend big money on a ram, find one you like for the price you want to pay and if he doesn't work out, sell him and move on with another.  

Online auctions of registered animals usually post pix, often videos. Study those lots then sign up with a top amount in mind and bid.  Have several picks in case others outbid you.  Remember that good rams are plentiful and in any registered breed auction will account for half the sale animals.  The ram may be half your herd, but you still need the other half in ewes, and I have noticed that the really nice ewes are going for much more than the rams.  There will be a base price set by the seller or the auction.  You can usually get a decent ram for around $400 if you research the bloodlines beforehand and know what you are looking for.  Sometimes there will be no other offers and you will get a good ram at the bottom offer.  I got the Reserve Champion for $500.00 at a large show one time because the owner forgot to put a reserve on the animal!  Bought him for a friend, but it shows what you can get.

Shows have auctions too and there you can get the benefit of the judges' comments.  Write the comments down and you will be in a better position to bid.  The show is held on one day and the auction afterwards.  Go around to the exhibitors' pens after the show and look at the different animals with the judges' comments to compare the animals.
If you explain to the judge that you are trying to improve your flock the judges will often look at the animals you are thinking of buying and give you their opinions.  The breeders will also tell you about their animals too and give you lots of information.

Sounds like a lot of work?  Not really, more like a lot of FUN!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just dropping in, got a lot of work to get done this week, and a lot that already has been done. Living the dream life though for a couple more weeks.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS , see on a post by creal critter in SS about the horrendous temps and storm threats encompassing Tenn and other areas.  Is it hitting you also?


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Just dropping in, got a lot of work to get done this week, and a lot that already has been done. Living the dream life though for a couple more weeks.


Hi Poka, nice to be living the dream life.

Across the road neighbor called me over as I was coming up from closing up the coop and barn. Said he finished up string trimming a couple of days ago just as a friend came by they were sitting outside when the friend said there was a bobcat at the edge of the woods behind my neighbor. He turned and looked. He described it as the size of a German shepard with a cat head, LONG tail, smooth light brown fur. No way it was a bobcat.  The last catamount in Vermont was killed in the 1800's. Looks like they are making their way back in.  Might have to put a trail cam out on the fence. At the moment the field is mowed only on the perimeter so potentially any animal passing through might choose the mowed path to the 5' tall grasses.


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> @Mike CHS , see on a post by creal critter in SS about the horrendous temps and storm threats encompassing Tenn and other areas.  Is it hitting you also?



We are setting records but it still isn't as bad as many other places.  I was out for most of the day yesterday and according to the scales, I lost 4 pounds of water weight.  There has been a lot of storm activity around but not much on us.


----------



## Baymule

Taking a sweet iced tea break. Been rolling out a 330’ roll of sheep and goat wire. It was parallel to the fence line,, I couldn’t turn it. Ran a T-post through it, wrapped a chain on one end and pulled it around with the mule. Got down to almost rolled out and a stay wire got snagged by a end stone of wire. Was too hot and pooped out to argue with it. Tea time!


----------



## farmerjan

They told us for years here that there were no mountain lions or panthers.  Yet there have been several sightings of LARGE cats... I saw one that was nearly jet black a couple years after I moved here.  Had been several "rumors" of one in the area, but the game commission guys  all "pooh-poohed" it .  Not possible all that crap.  
I have no doubt that there have been animals like that in areas they have been reported as being "extinct" in the area.  
Trail cams and such nowadays makes it alot easier to "see things" and to prove it.  Hope it doesn't bother your animals @Bruce


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> They told us for years here that there were no mountain lions or panthers.  Yet there have been several sightings of LARGE cats... I saw one that was nearly jet black a couple years after I moved here.  Had been several "rumors" of one in the area, but the game commission guys  all "pooh-poohed" it .  Not possible all that crap.
> I have no doubt that there have been animals like that in areas they have been reported as being "extinct" in the area.
> Trail cams and such nowadays makes it alot easier to "see things" and to prove it.  Hope it doesn't bother your animals @Bruce


I’ve heard the same thing in ne Tx. My neighbor saw a young *lion in a tree on my property. Another elderly male was shot about 3 miles away -all within the past 5 years. A fat and sassy lion was shot 30 miles south but turned out to be escaped from a Cat Rescue. Hub bub about that but it mauled a horse so🤷‍♀️  It wouldn’t surprise me to see exotics because laws are so lax. They tend not to do well,  either not fed properly or viruses. Those animals need to stay in their countries of origin 
*mountain lion


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> He described it as the size of a German shepard with a cat head, LONG tail, smooth light brown fur. No way it was a bobcat.





farmerjan said:


> They told us for years here that there were no mountain lions or panthers. Yet there have been several sightings of LARGE cats... I saw one that was nearly jet black a couple years after I moved here. Had been several "rumors" of one in the area, but the game commission guys all "pooh-poohed" it . Not possible all that crap.
> I have no doubt that there have been animals like that in areas they have been reported as being "extinct" in the area.


Absolutely right about the authorities saying the large predators are gone and not in the area.  However, there are always sightings of them.  The big cats are very elusive, usually night hunters, and hard to see in habitat.

A friend of a friend was taking pix of her family on a camping trip and took one of her daughter under the big sign "Beware of Cougar". When they looked at the pix on a bigger screen at home, they saw something in the background.  Blew it up and it was a cougar laying in the bushes about 6' away.

We hired our younger boys' high school friend to do brush cutting before we got our second round of sheep.  For several nights we had seen a bobcat strolling on the dirt road around dusk.  We told eric that he might be lucky enough to see the bobcat.  Coming in around 4:00 pm for a cold drink Eric said that he had seen it and it was much larger than he had thought. Upon description it turned out to be a cougar that had stalked him as he cut brush.  Luckily it made him nervous and he revved the brush cutter at it until it fled, waving its long yellow tail behind it.

Definitely cougar in east Texas.  Erick Conard who lives in Leander outside Austin had a big male cat killing sheep and goats all around him for weeks until it chanced into the pasture where his 2 adult Anatolians and 3 half grown Anatolian pups were guarding his goats.  Next morning the adults were slightly clawed, one walking with a limp, and one pup with a big slash mark.  The cat was dead.  Eric, who is a native southeast Texan, said he had never seen one that big.  Eric used to work for the State of TX on animal diseases and saw plenty of dead cougar.  He said the cat's body, nose to base of tail, was at least 6' long and another several feet of tail!

Don't believe anyone who says they are more afraid of you than you are of them either.  The people that spread those falsehoods live in town and watch too much Walt Disney.  Unless there is active hunting of the big cats, they are complacent around humans.  

They look at us and our livestock and think $1 night at the takeout!


----------



## Baymule

So true! Cougars are in NE Texas. In Lindale, several years back, a cougar killed a neighbors goats. She had guard donkeys. The cougar was all around our place, screaming. Clearly he wanted a lamb dinner! But our dogs were barking mad, raising all kinds of ruckus. Cougar went looking for an easier meal. It hung around for weeks before it moved on.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yep we have bobcats now. We were told we didn't have any until a couple of years ago they told us we couldn't shoot them. How can we shoot them if their not there?

Also we have black cats about bobcat size with long black tails. Dogs get chewed up by them and the vets claim racoons did it. I've seen the cats and I've seen the dogs. We also find dead house cats hanging over tree branches. I haven't.foumd any in a few years but I've seen a few.

Here's a few pics of the storm.we had last night.


----------



## Blue Sky

Simpleterrier said:


> Yep we have bobcats now. We were told we didn't have any until a couple of years ago they told us we couldn't shoot them. How can we shoot them if their not there?
> 
> Also we have black cats about bobcat size with long black tails. Dogs get chewed up by them and the vets claim racoons did it. I've seen the cats and I've seen the dogs. We also find dead house cats hanging over tree branches. I haven't.foumd any in a few years but I've seen a few.
> 
> Here's a few pics of the storm.we had last night.


Nice mamatus pics. Jaguarundi? I’m not supposed to have them but I’ve seen them  stock picture


----------



## Baymule

Jaguarundi are supposed to be along the Mexico/Texas border. A friend of mine bought 700 acres that butts up against the King Ranch and there are Jaguarundi there. Huge fine and go to prison if you shoot one. There’s also ocelots, bobcats and cougar.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, I’m sore from all the fun activities I’ve been doing. This morning I’ll be clipping T-posts. When it gets hot, I’ll go inside and work on the house.


----------



## Blue Sky

Jaguarundi are supposed to be highly adaptive and clever. I just figured it hopped a bus from somewhere down south and spent the time reading up on local dining and housing possibilities, schools etc. 
with all this quirky weather and construction, critters are probably moving around a lot. If I could have a jaguarundi I would    I’m not a “own a wild animal” person but I like their look. And I’d never have to clean up mouse souvenirs again. It would play merry hell with dogs and stock though. Oh well. Hand me the dust pan and bleach…


----------



## Mini Horses

Been contemplating another buck....causally looking.  Couple weeks ago a CL add had what looked to be a good one.  Had been on about two weeks.  Strange.  Called to fin it was sold. Just not removed ad. Bummer!!

Tues saw another promising CL add.  2-6 mo old boer kids. Well, maybe.  Sent email to advise who still avail and "oh,yeah...maybe you'd have another you're not using and want to move".  Hey, buck pictured as sire to some was awesome!  Age, registered or not, color not consideration -- just body type.  She replied, I went and holy cow.... Taking trailer to pick him up next Thu or Fri.     fullblood registered Boer. Bargain price cause she has too many bucks and several of his daughters.  Plus she's buying another buck in Arkansas this weekend.  I'm still begging her to sell me a red  yrlg bucking and a 2022 doeling I loved!  Non related.

Can't believe it!    Meet "Cosmo"...   He's lead trained tame!


----------



## Baymule

We got rain! A good thunderstorm, just didn’t last long. No power. Soon it will be dark. In Lindale, I could walk to the cabinet that held the Tac-lights in the dark, and turn them on. In Groveton, I have no freaking idea what box they are in. No idea when lights will come back. Recording at Electric Co-op says they are aware that power is out. Getting a little stuffy in here. At least the rain shower cooled it down to 80F.


----------



## Baymule

Power is back on. Been sitting on back patio. That old room addition is gone and as of today, there is a tin roof over the patio, it will be a great place for a BBQ. For somebody, not me!


----------



## Baymule

Coffees is ready. @Mini Horses that is a gorgeous buck! I love color when it’s wrapped around a hunk of conformation like that! Lead trained tame? That’s even better!


----------



## Mini Horses

Having my coffee!!  Really need the wake up jolt....in more than just the eyelids.  So much to do.    better get at it.   Checked my wallet, yep he's mine, not a dream. 

Everyone enjoy your day !!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> So true! Cougars are in NE Texas.


Cougars are also in SE Texas.  Personally saw one quite a few years ago.  Not a fleeting glance either.  It was crossing the road slowly after dark.  I stopped - it stopped and we had a stare down for several minutes.  I had a witness too, lol.  That one is probably dead from old age, but others have seen the descendants along a bayou in the area.

I've also lost goats (pre LGD's) to a cat of some kind.  Goat kid vanished out of the pasture.  He was too big to go through the fence so something took him out over the fence.  Later, had a doe killed less than 50 yards from the back door.  "Something" came over the stock panel fence.  This fence was taller than just stock panels - had 2 x 6's top and bottom.  She was killed and eviscerated next to the fence.  This may have been a bobcat because my guess is that a cougar would have been able to take her over the fence.  Very clean kill too - unlike what I've seen from coyotes.  

Big cats exist!


----------



## Bruce

Simpleterrier said:


> Here's a few pics of the storm.we had last night.


Very cool "bubble clouds"!! I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Bruce  I haven't either we have had some cool looking clouds in the last few years


----------



## Mini Horses

HOT, HOT, HOT !!!  
Pretty much sums it up for everyone!


----------



## farmerjan

Yep....HOT here too.  hit 94 and then we got a pop up thunder and lightning storm around 6-6:30.  Only got 1 tenth inch here... I went to get gas after doing the cow and it POURED so hard water was running down the road.... 2 miles away.... I will bet they got a 1/2 inch...


----------



## Baymule

We got a rain yesterday afternoon and it knocked power out for 4 hours.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> HOT, HOT, HOT !!!
> Pretty much sums it up for everyone!


Nope... rain, rain, rain up here


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  better than snow     maybe!

Usual hot again.  Chores early, inside, back out later.  Rinse, repeat.  I'd like a day of rain.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to go clip T-posts this morning, then work in the house.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, County Fair has somewhat started here. Been down the past couple days helping and seeing friends. Got lambs sheared, so now just all the little things to get done to be ready.


----------



## The Ranch Girl

sour, coffee will do but no biscuits?


----------



## Mini Horses

Back to job work today.☹️. But short day.  Farm stuff last few days....hot and dry!  We sure need a couple soaker days of rain.   Pastures crunchy and corn fields curling.

Not far away in VA Beach the tourist crowds are loving it.  😁. Different priorities.


----------



## Blue Sky

82 degrees at 7a. Not a cloud in the sky. Two weeks til moving day. Hubbs has fenced a  5 acre pasture area w barn to start with. I will have to shepherd on additional grazing since it’s 4 strand barbed wire. Sheep may stay in because there’s enough to eat. Dogs on the other hand…


----------



## Alaskan

Rain is yes, WAY better than snow!!!  

And yeppers... more rain


----------



## Mini Horses

Chores, then to work....a friend saw me and asked if I'd like some corn.  Free corn.   
So followed her to her cousins farm...only about 6 miles from my home.   Picked a load!!  Like 18 dz +/-  . They're cutting it down tomorrow...take all ya want.  I did.
Now, process....some in freezer on cob. Some I'll can.  Gonna be a long night. Cheese will have to want until tomorrow.  It's busy this time of year.


----------



## farmerjan

I did 4 doz on the cob like you said @Mini Horses ... plus doing the squash.  Got more of that to do again.  
Deer in the tomatoes now....eating the tops of the plants on one end....


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, County Fair has somewhat started here. Been down the past couple days helping and seeing friends. Got lambs sheared, so now just all the little things to get done to be ready.


Good luck at the fair!


----------



## Mini Horses

Canning after my morning work schedule.  Need to look into that freezer!!  It's full?!   I'm nowhere near ready for that.  Canning is starting up but...maybe too many Boston butts.  Thaw and can a couple🤔. Better stacking and room for my freezer "heat and eat" things.

Great!  Another thing to deal with.

. Got some rain last night!!  Any helps....overcast and more possible. 👍


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Need to look into that freezer!! It's full?!


Just go buy another one, lol!   Nah - I didn't go buy another one either.  Just pull some of that meat out and can it.  You'll be glad you did after the work is all finished!


----------



## Blue Sky

Dog-stacle course. I want to go to the kitchen but🤷‍♀️


----------



## farmerjan

Who's guarding the livestock????


----------



## Bruce

Good question Jan!!!

I think BlueSky needs to train the dogs to fetch things from the refrigerator and deliver them (uneaten, un slobbered on)


----------



## Mini Horses

@frustratedearthmother   I can't buy a freezer -- just spent my $ on a goat! 🤣  My priorities are in order.   I'll can some meats, make more blueberry jam 😋 way too much food in there for just me. 🤫

Raining here today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I can't buy a freezer -- just spent my $ on a goat!


Don't blame you a bit.  I wouldn't buy a new freezer either.  

When do you bring your new boy home?  Noticed my two big guys trying to kill each other tonight.  Rut is starting!


----------



## Mini Horses

New boy comes home between now and Sun.  Thu/Fri looking best.  We're both having shower fronts blowing thru not in unison. 🤣. We're 2.5 hrs apart.

 that's my day so far. Milk, feed, go to work. Then I have 4 days off  getting better at having 4 days scheduled for ME.  Liking it a lot.

Corn canning over for week.  Green beans probably for weekend. Dehydrator full of figs .  Canner still in kitchen.  It will be used for pork chunks or green beans, or both, in next few days.  Then can go back to it's shelf, until.  A bigger kitchen is what I wish I had built into this house. 😁 Too late now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Chores are over ... Now another cuppa.  Looking at a couple things I need to do *today!* The kids have made an escape hole...scolded but, didn't help.  Fence repairs forever.  Getting on that first thing.  Those rascals are tempting me to run an ad. 🤫

Will spray bleach water everywhere in the shed for new guy....again...lime and put in the new shavings.  Picking him up tomorrow. 😊. Walk fence line and check out that and add hot wire box.   New home, new adventures. No!!!  Hook up trailer tonight for easier morning.

Unlike some times, things are mostly prepared in advance.   

Green beans have to be picked and canned this weekend!  We need 8 day weeks.🙄 Too full of milk again...have to do cheese this weekend, too.  Grass cutting looms.  Does it end?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Excited for you to get him home!  More excited to see his offspring!


----------



## Mini Horses

We just had a huge downpour!  Big winds, thunder, deluge of rain. Almost an inch in about 1/2 hr. .  Left just as fast. . They say maybe more tonight.

Personally, I think watering my beans and squash at dusk did it.  🤔🙄Don't make Mother Nature mad!   Well, both were needed, thank you.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses   did you get your new goat???? (goats?)


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I’m going to try to have the house ready to spray with Kilz by Monday.  @Ridgetop’s DH spent 2 days on taping and floating the walls, there is still a little to do. He told me to use a sanding screen instead of sand paper and to get the sander with a pole handle so I wouldn’t have to climb up and down the ladder. After they left yesterday I went to Home Depot and got that plus a few more items. Can’t seem to be able to walk out of there for less than $200.


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan leaving for goat pick up in next half hr, just getting a bite before...taking coffee in my travel cup for couple hr drive. 😊. @frustratedearthmother I can't wait to see his kids arrive either!🤣 Gonna be a long winter.  

Chores done, heads counted, gates checked, trailer hitched.   Second road trip in this month for me. 🤔.  Glad to be done because I have canning all weekend!!   So drive, load....drive, unload.  Pick green beans.  Trim beans while waiting for milk to be cheese .... That's multi tasking!!   there's a crapload of eggplant ready to pick. That will be sliced, breaded, frozen, for eggplant Parm.. I see a busy weekend coming up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Mini Horses - safe travels!


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. Iced coffee with cinnamon. Knee is improved but have had a stomach bug. Keeping things watered has been a chore. Hubbs has done most of it. Have safe pen and round bales in place at new ranch. About 3/5’s packed, need to put the spurs to that. Lucky the bottle lamb is identifying as a dog and was trying to help Leo move sheep. He does not want to be weaned, Nope. The dogs get house breaks depending on temps. We had five consecutive 108 degree days last week. And I hope everyone gets all bonded and cozied up in preparation for the car trek to the new place. No rain in the forecast but a modest cool down- upper 90s.


----------



## Blue Sky

My pasture.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> My pasture.


I bit dry ain't it?


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky your new place is black clay? When it rains, you will have some bodacious mud!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky your new place is black clay? When it rains, you will have some


No sandy.  Never lived on that.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> No sandy.  Never lived on that.


So you are going from black clay gumbo concrete/goopy gooey mud to sand? Oh, you are SO going to LOVE the sand!!!! Sand has its drawbacks but is nothing like black gumbo. Our land in Livingston was black gumbo. My feet would slide apart just standing still when it was wet. It stuck to my boots, every step, my feet got bigger. Once, against my advice, my husband buried his one ton truck to the axles. It took a bulldozer to pull him out. Our place in Lindale was pure white sugar sand, like a Florida beach. I’ll take sand over black gumbo any day! Black gumbo cracks house slabs too, our house slab in town was cracked, the garage was separated from the house. I don’t like black gumbo, in case you haven’t noticed. LOL
My new place seems to be a mixture of sand and clay with red clay/dirt if you start digging. I’m happy with that. Good luck with your new place, you are going to be real happy with it!


----------



## Baymule

Finished my second cup of coffee. Made extra to make sweetened coffee and cream, to put in a quart jar for iced coffee later this afternoon when I need a caffeine kick. LOL Hopefully I can finish taping and floating, take down all the blinds and cover windows with plastic. If the Doublewide Goddess smiles on me, I may even cover cabinets with plastic too. So close to being able to spray with Kilz! Oh, forgot the covering light fixtures too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee is hot and ready, help yourself!  Cream is fresh, just spun out yesterday. 😁

Overcast and gloomy because of that.  Rain?  Maybe? 

So I have a big pot of cottage cheese working.  Hope it's edible when done.  Regardless, chickens will still devour it. . First time I've tried this.  Plan to start a jar of yogurt later, more mozzarella this evening.  Extra eggs are easier to pawn off than milk. 🤫🤭. Looking at 6dz of those. 🤷

Right now I need a kick to get into gear!


----------



## Baymule

I finished the taping and floating. Tomorrow I sand what I did today and do touch up. Knees and legs said ENOUGH! I quit at 2:30.


----------



## Mini Horses

Raining here!! had run to corner store, then had to sit in truck in my driveway at return for 20 min of heavy downpour.     Stepped into an inch running down the concrete...after about 45 of heavy stuff, slowed & still raining -- slow and steady.  We can use a couple hours of this.  Hope we get more tonight.  We're dry several inches deep!!  I don't like that.

Update.  The cottage cheese was that & quite good. Wow...who knew I could this ?!  very tasty with the blueberry preserves I made last week.


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 4:00 got up and washed dishes. They have been piling up, been to tired to stand up that long. LOL Coffee is ready, cereal for breakfast. Back to the farm this morning to do more prep work for painting.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee, chores, work....life goes on.  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> So you are going from black clay gumbo concrete/goopy gooey mud to sand? Oh, you are SO going to LOVE the sand!!!! Sand has its drawbacks but is nothing like black gumbo. Our land in Livingston was black gumbo. My feet would slide apart just standing still when it was wet. It stuck to my boots, every step, my feet got bigger. Once, against my advice, my husband buried his one ton truck to the axles. It took a bulldozer to pull him out. Our place in Lindale was pure white sugar sand, like a Florida beach. I’ll take sand over black gumbo any day! Black gumbo cracks house slabs too, our house slab in town was cracked, the garage was separated from the house. I don’t like black gumbo, in case you haven’t noticed. LOL
> My new place seems to be a mixture of sand and clay with red clay/dirt if you start digging. I’m happy with that. Good luck with your new place, you are going to be real happy with it!


And no foundation watering. Or far less. A real struggle to keep trees alive. They can be watered but cracks can pull the root systems apart. My pond is going dry too. Upside to that is bentonite can be applied. This place looks so different from early May when it was purchased. We’ve done our best but we’ve never seen it so dry here.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. This morning I’ll be clipping wire to T-posts. Gotta quit early, hitch the stock trailer up and go get tires put on it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Aha....you'll get a slight break just getting tires.  Don't fall asleep in the waiting room. 🤣

Finishing coffee....do chores....go to work....reward self with 4 days at home for farm work!  Next week I have 5 days of at least 10 hrs each in stores...not looking forward to that.  Yep, working into OT, which company hates but too bad!  They accepted the jobs for us to do and not enough reps to work.  I consider it my "Boer does and fence fund".    Week after next, another overbooked .... I'd LOVE to be fired for OT.  😁. It's ridiculous...one week 10-15 hrs, next one 50-55, with finish dates that don't allow change.  Corporate needs help!  

Right in middle of canning season...how dare they.  🤔

So far new buck is being such a good boy.  Talking to me and cautiously coming when called.  Of course, rut isn't far off.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee, pls!  Worked cleaning elderberries until I said "enough" last night.  Still several quarts looking at me, in a pan by AC.    . Later.

There's the produce auction tonight.  Hope I can remember it later, when it's time to go there.  Off work until Mon, so could process things.  Do I NEED anything? Maybe a rest 

Onions...I'd buy those but, rarely are there any.  Might be some fresh dug potatoes about now.  I'd can those but wouldn't have to do at once.  Maybe a few peppers...couple boxes...cut and freeze.  Hmmm ... I'd have to thaw corn on cob, cut off and can for freezer space.  .  This has got to be a cheese weekend, frig is full of milk again. This is why many just go to the store as needed. how to turn it off?

So I'm looking in my supply room and amazed at the accumulation!  Had a bunch of $4 coupons on TP & paper towels.  It was $5.95, plus $1 digital coupon, plus my $4 one...with tax $1.03 for 8 dble rolls and my coupons running out. What was I to do???? Yeah, bought. Loaded!!!  With already stashed, have 100 rolls?  PT ended up at 32 cent each...have 16 rolls but rarely use except canning season. That made it ok. No more!!

I have a problem.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> I woke up at 4:00 got up and washed dishes. They have been piling up, been to tired to stand up that long.


TSK TSK!  What happened to the paper plates!  One travel mug for coffee to rinse out and go.  One large travel mug for ice tea to rinse and go.
It's so hot, just eat the steak frozen.  You know, like a giant meatsicle!  Presto!  No dishes!   LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> So I'm looking in my supply room and amazed at the accumulation! Had a bunch of $4 coupons on TP & paper towels. It was $5.95, plus $1 digital coupon, plus my $4 one...with tax $1.03 for 8 dble rolls and my coupons running out. What was I to do???? Yeah, bought. Loaded!!! With already stashed, have 100 rolls? PT ended up at 32 cent each...have 16 rolls but rarely use except canning season. That made it ok. No more!!



You can't go wrong with paper goods at 32 cents each.  If water gets scarce think of the savings on laundry.  And if you can start a rumor about the lack of TP and paper towels (now that you have bought them all LOL) you can sell at a profit.  Good work!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> produce auction


Never heard of such a thing!



Ridgetop said:


> TSK TSK! What happened to the paper plates!


TSK! TSK! Paper plates are environmentally unfriendly. Doesn't take much to wash a dish that can be used repeatedly for many many decades. We're using plates that were my grandmother's "dailies". She died in '83 and had lived with my mother and step-father for a few years so they were packed away. I think she got the plates in the 50's.


----------



## Mike CHS

The Amish community in Ethridge, TN has the best produce auction that I have ever seen plus most of them also have stands on their farms that you can also buy in bulk without the crowd,


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Hot in here, be glad when the AC guy shows up. This will be a day off for me! No fencing, no ladder climbing, this day is sounding better and better. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

We have a pretty good produce auction here also.  About an hour north of me;  many Mennonite farmers in that area.  Prices are pretty good but sometimes quantities are big.  Sometimes it makes you wonder why you go through all the trouble to grow the garden... Hey, I know all the positives.... not saying not to grow a garden... but the produce auction is a good way to get a quantity all at once especially if you want to do some major canning/freezing/pickle making.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bruce said:


> TSK! TSK! Paper plates are environmentally unfriendly. Doesn't take much to wash a dish that can be used repeatedly for many many decades.



Bruce!  I am shocked!  Have you never dusted sandwich crumbs off a aper plate and used it again?  

Environmentally friendly or not, using paper plates in the midst of a remodel or move prevents exhaustion.  They can be seen as a necessary health product! 

I also have a set of Bavarian bone china from grandmother, several platters from the great grandparents' kitchen service, and bone china service for 30 which we use for family dinners.  (I am leaving that 30 plate service in CA with my kids so they can host the family dinners for 20-30 members.)  

However, I don't use those good dishes when remodeling for fear of breaking them.  During a previous remodeling at the old house my mother-in-law accidently threw away half the silverware thinking it was disposable.  Had to buy another set.  

Anyway, I consider paper plates to have their place in the world - Camping, remodeling, and outside dining on a concrete patio with small children.  Otherwise, we use the kitchen Pfalzgraf which I stocked up on at a church rummage sale and have been using for 15 years.  Good stuff, and wish I could find some more.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey @Mini Horses  are you getting much rain over there??? We have had more than our fair share here... Looked like you got some again last night... it wandered from here and went east. Are you closer to Richmond or Norfolk area?


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> Sometimes it makes you wonder why you go through all the trouble to grow the garden... Hey, I know all the positives.... not saying not to grow a garden... but the produce auction is a good way to get a quantity all at once especially if you want to do some major canning/freezing/pickle making.


Agree!!   Plus if you don't have room to grow some things.  I've talked to people who did stop gardens and just bought auction to can.  Both garden & canning are big work!

Rain....over 2" Thur evening then lighter overnight Thurs and off/on until 2ish Fri afternoon.  Possibles late today & tomorrow.  But it's hot here!

Tomatoes were limp and I had to water, now so much rain they are splitting. 🙄. Garden reverting to pasture....tractor down, can't till.   up to my eyeballs in work this week. 😩


----------



## farmerjan

I hardly ever grow corn anymore.  Except I like the Country Gentleman Shoe peg white corn... and they did not germinate well due to the old seeds this year.  But corn takes alot of room.  Like the vining squash and all if the mulch gets down early... not alot of work once they get going and like winter squashes... only pick late in the year to keep... 
Have not kept up as well as should ahve either this year due to issues with the mower and such.  But... still ahead of the year before of no garden and I have enjoyed part of it... NOT the DAM#@D DEER PART !!!! Potatoes are starting to die down... 
Still it is a good start for next year when I both feel better;  knees working better, and got it tilled this year to start the ground working up part... and there will be a fence next year come HE// or HIGH WATER...


----------



## Ridgetop

2nd cup, aaaah.  Getting hot though so might make some iced tea.


----------



## Show Sebright

What do y’all do when your toe is fractured? The doctor told me to be lazy and keep my foot up. 😩 I can’t see my chickens or Dutch (my lamb).


----------



## Blue Sky

Show Sebright said:


> What do y’all do when your toe is fractured? The doctor told me to be lazy and keep my foot up. 😩 I can’t see my chickens or Dutch (my lamb).


Which toe? Big toe, bigger deal. Little toes broken are painful but as long as nothing is dislocated or shattered or smooshed you should be back to a cautious normal in a couple of days with them. Listen to your Doc if told to stay off of it


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> Which toe? Big toe, bigger deal. Little toes broken are painful but as long as nothing is dislocated or shattered or smooshed you should be back to a cautious normal in a couple of days with them. Listen to your Doc if told to stay off of it


Big toe. I dropped a glass cake dome cover on it. It’s the same color as a purple nail polish lol. Yeh I’m Am being forced to sit on the couch all day 🙁. This needs to be better by Wednesday. I’ve got to wear normal shoes on the first day of school.


----------



## Blue Sky

My husband and I had a mean rooster (have I told this story?). Little bxxstard had been blindsiding us for weeks. Then escaping the wrath of Greenjeans by scampering to the nearest unreachable spot, cackling hysterically. One evening around beer o clock, Hubbs got Ninja-ed again and he aimed a mighty kick at the bird. Which was standing directly in front of a steel fence post. Bird darts aside and Hubb’s foot clad only in a knock-off crock connects with a sickening crunch. The local ER wasn’t too busy thank goodness and as soon as the incredulous and hysterical laughing stopped he got fixed up and we were on our way. Legend has it the rooster was delicious.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> What do y’all do when your toe is fractured? The doctor told me to be lazy and keep my foot up. 😩 I can’t see my chickens or Dutch (my lamb).


 
Tape it to another toe. Then suck it up buttercup. Walk on it, do what you normally do. It’s just gonna hurt. It doesn’t stop me, it shouldn’t stop you.


----------



## Ridgetop

Tape it really well to your other toes so it can't move.  If the surgical tape doesn't hold it tight enough, wrap it in gauze and use duct tape.  

Duct tape is wonderful.  I once cut the tip off my finger with the small chop saw when the piece of wood jumped.  I was alone at 2 am in our old apartment building.  Blood gushing everywhere.  I washed away the blood, poured Hydrogen Peroxide on it  OOWW OOWW! Then wrapped it in antibiotic ointment covered paper towels (several layers to stop the blood seeping through) and duct taped it heavily and tightly.  Healed perfectly in a week.

Didn't have to stop cutting moldings either.  Had to finish apartment since we had a new tenant due to move in.   

Can't you get a boot for school like they use for broken feet?


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah "normal shoes" not in your future for a couple weeks.

I'm inside doing various things....to clear out, get over, complete my rash of canning, freezing and general "too much produce at once" weekend.   I need a week off to rest!


----------



## Show Sebright

Ridgetop said:


> Tape it really well to your other toes so it can't move.  If the surgical tape doesn't hold it tight enough, wrap it in gauze and use duct tape.
> 
> Duct tape is wonderful.  I once cut the tip off my finger with the small chop saw when the piece of wood jumped.  I was alone at 2 am in our old apartment building.  Blood gushing everywhere.  I washed away the blood, poured Hydrogen Peroxide on it  OOWW OOWW! Then wrapped it in antibiotic ointment covered paper towels (several layers to stop the blood seeping through) and duct taped it heavily and tightly.  Healed perfectly in a week.
> 
> Didn't have to stop cutting moldings either.  Had to finish apartment since we had a new tenant due to move in.
> 
> Can't you get a boot for school like they use for broken feet?


Yeh so if I can’t get my foot in a shoe Tuesday I’m getting a boot. It keep loving it 😒. Like my toe needs to stop twitching.  It’s getting mor colorful as the day goes on.

If all goes bad I need my foot for a sheep show and class next weekend or we lose our on $300


----------



## Baymule

For $300? Yeah, like I said, suck it up. Power through it. Can’t do a whole lot for a broken toe. You can sit around and wait for it to get better or you can go do what you do and it will get better. Either way, it hurts, so why sit around and let a broken toe stop you?


----------



## Baymule

Got to be at Home Depot at 6 this morning when they open. Chris ran out of Kilz at 7:17 last night. I woke up at 1-something, last time I looked at the clock it was 2:30. Finally went back to sleep, alarm went off at 4:30. Gulping down last swallow of coffee, gotta get outa here!


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> This needs to be better by Wednesday. I’ve got to wear normal shoes on the first day of school.





Show Sebright said:


> If all goes bad I need my foot for a sheep show and class next weekend or we lose our on $300



Don't hold your breath on it being all better for either of those. But you'll get sympathy points showing the animals with a boot or on a crutch


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Don't hold your breath on it being all better for either of those. But you'll get sympathy points showing the animals with a boot or on a crutch


Ohhhh lol nice.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Got to be at Home Depot at 6 this morning when they open. Chris ran out of Kilz at 7:17 last night. I woke up at 1-something, last time I looked at the clock it was 2:30. Finally went back to sleep, alarm went off at 4:30. Gulping down last swallow of coffee, gotta get outa here!


I was awake around that time too. Most of my working life I worked overnights either in publishing(old school not desktop) or my last job stocking retail. Periodically my brain thinks I’m late for work and I’m up. I discovered a YouTube channel called Riding Shotgun. Guy drives a semi all over the western US letting viewers enjoy the scenery. He talks a little about himself and more about trucking and safety. Even if I don’t fall back to sleep I feel rested. Weird I know but sometimes it’s reassuring that the world isn’t completely upside down.


----------



## Margali

@Show Sebright  IF a boot is recommended, please wear it! Poorly healed foot bones will be long term trouble. Ask me how I know...
There are 2 important accessories to go with the boot: Waterproof cover with bottom and Metatasal Guard if boot doesn't have ridgid plate over toes. Less expensive that missing show and they will keep your foot safe.


----------



## farmerjan

And to chime in from a different angle.... I had a total ankle replacement.  Years of constantly sprained ankles, damage from a car wreck...you name it. After the replacement surgery,  I did EXACTLY what I was told to do with the boot and all.  and have a very good functional PAIN FREE working ankle.  There are alot of bones, ligs, tendons, muscles that have to come together to make it all work right.  The mechanical joint I have has a few limitations... but it works and no longer hurts so I can have a pretty normal walk and usage.  
I have had stepped on and broken toes and they are painful... the swelling is something to consider... powering through it is okay as long as you take care to protect it like @Margali said.  If it doesn't heal properly, you will be in for years of pain down the road....take care of it now so that you will not have to be laid up for a longer period down the road to fix it.


----------



## Show Sebright

UHG found out I probably fractured many little spots in my toe and hair line fractured my main bone joint thing. They is from the bruising pattern. Going to school in the funny shoe. We got a appointment at a foot doctor to see if anything is miss placed or shattered. It looks so bad right now. Dutch my sheep is trying to eat the shoe off me when I see him. I’m not aloud to stay longer then feed and saying hello. Hopefully everything is fine.


----------



## Blue Sky

Show Sebright said:


> UHG found out I probably fractured many little spots in my toe and hair line fractured my main bone joint thing. They is from the bruising pattern. Going to school in the funny shoe. We got a appointment at a foot doctor to see if anything is miss placed or shattered. It looks so bad right now. Dutch my sheep is trying to eat the shoe off me when I see him. I’m not aloud to stay longer then feed and saying hello. Hopefully everything is fine.


Hang in there. Follow Doc’s orders til they know what’s up. And some ice cream for you and pats for lambs.


----------



## Baymule

Will you be able to hobble around enough to lead Dutch in the show ring? Be sure to tell doctor of your activities, doctors don’t know what our “normal” is!


----------



## Blue Sky

A delightful 78 degrees this morning. Dogs with flock (except Sophie). For anyone, myself included, who worried about LGDs not wanting to return to work- never fear they’re back at it. In spite of the cool I’ve already sweated through my ball cap yay. I am watering a couple of droopy trees and getting set for early evening chores as it will be about 100 by then. I’ve been a ?bachelor farmer? (Garrison Keilllor comedy)but Hubbs is due back today. Have a happy day all.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> A delightful 78 degrees this morning. Dogs with flock (except Sophie). For anyone, myself included, who worried about LGDs not wanting to return to work- never fear they’re back at it. In spite of the cool I’ve already sweated through my ball cap yay. I am watering a couple of droopy trees and getting set for early evening chores as it will be about 100 by then. I’ve been a ?bachelor farmer? (Garrison Keilllor comedy)but Hubbs is due back today. Have a happy day all.


Which place are you working/living at?

I have lost track...

Are you at old place? Or new place?


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Which place are you working/living at?
> 
> I have lost track...
> 
> Are you at old place? Or new place?


Old place today. Still packing. Renters/Sellers appear to be in some difficulty and will only communicate through their realtor now. We have no idea why. Having had an “interesting” previous move ourselves we can sympathize and accommodate and have so far. I’m ready to see better


----------



## Baymule

I did not set the alarm this morning. Drinking first cup of coffee. 
Friends came yesterday at 3:45 PM. We textured walls, finished at 8:30. I need to do touch up with a brush in the corners, but it looks good. 
Gotta go to Lufkin today to get treated wood posts and a 12’ gate at Tractor Supply. $$$$
Then going to Home Depot for paint. $$$$$
Fill up the truck. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Mini Horses

Heavy downpour late afternoon.....before I could get home to take jeans off line. 🙄
Haven't been out to check if I need to bring in to spin out water....we had a can't see to drive rain...overcast now.   Oh well.

I'm just relaxing with coffee and considering options for the day.   More rains, so.  It is cooler.  😁. Even slept late and not in a "go, go, go" mood.   . I need sunshine!


----------



## Ridgetop

You can have ours for some rain!  Not even a bit of moisture in the air to make it muggy.


----------



## Alaskan

Yesterday was sunny and fantastic...  back to rain and overcast!


----------



## Baymule

On second cup of coffee, then I’ll be up and at ‘em! I’ve got to touch up corners with drywall mud, then I can roll out paint. If I only get one wall painted today, I’ve got to see some paint on the walls! Today is 4 weeks since closing.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up until almost 3am with canner going. Gotta do when ya gotta do. 🤷. 7 qts done. Pretty in jars 😊. I need to convert about 5 gal of milk into "something" today. Hope to make sweet pepper jelly AND need to go pick those elderberry, which means more processing into? Plus those tomatoes from picking yesterday are getting ripe, so I need to can those this weekend. Sure gonna eat well this winter!! 👍. It's busy!

Well need to get my 2nd cuppa. Slept until 7:30 and will now be milking a little late. Girls are waiting. Of course, I need to take some milk out of frig to get more in!!😲😂. Cheese day.

Somehow I got yard mowed this week and job worked 35 hrs.   It's hard to fit it all in some weeks.    at least no back to school shopping needed here.


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> Up until almost 3am with canner going. Gotta do when ya gotta do. 🤷. 7 qts done. Pretty in jars 😊. I need to convert about 5 gal of milk into "something" today. Hope to make sweet pepper jelly AND need to go pick those elderberry, which means more processing into? Plus those tomatoes from picking yesterday are getting ripe, so I need to can those this weekend. Sure gonna eat well this winter!! 👍. It's busy!
> 
> Well need to get my 2nd cuppa. Slept until 7:30 and will now be milking a little late. Girls are waiting. Of course, I need to take some milk out of frig to get more in!!😲😂. Cheese day.
> 
> Somehow I got yard mowed this week and job worked 35 hrs.   It's hard to fit it all in some weeks.    at least no back to school shopping needed here.


At my school you only need the school laptop they give us and whatever we want to take notes if we feel like taking notes. I go to school with my laptop and a pencil that’s it.


----------



## farmerjan

ANNOUNCEMENT

Mostly for all Va members and in the "area".... but obviously ALL are welcome. 

Poultry Swap at Joel Gilman's  SEPT 17,2022

Gilmanor Farm Poultry Swap.  Chewning Rd.  Glen Allen VA.  
There are hundreds of vendors... lots of craft stuff and "junk" for sale... but alot of poultry, waterfowl, and small animals.  You can google it and find info.  
Near Richmond/Ashland area... not hard to find... Parking is tough and you will have to walk.....but many are leaving by 10 if they have found what they want...
If anyone is coming that is on here... and it is a great day to just get out and go LOOK..... please contact me through PM and we can exchange phone #'s..... arrange to meet there like at lunch time or something.... 
Starts about daybreak... REALLY..... by 10 there has been tons of stuff already sold.... 
Might be a nice place to just meet those that are in BYH and people of like mind... 
@Mini Horses  and I have met there the last couple swaps... have a great time walking around just looking at stuff and saying... hey that is neat... NOPE, don't need any more stuff......


----------



## Mini Horses

This is a fun time -- blend of yard sale and poultry swap.   Join us.


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> This is a fun time -- blend of yard sale and poultry swap.   Join us.


Wow that fact that your comment 18,000 is crazy. I would love to come but if I put more then 4 days of school I get 10% of my grade deducted in my dual enrollment classes.


----------



## Blue Sky

Hey I found the trotting steer photo. 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses is hitting all sorts of milestones... she hit one on @Mike CHS  thread not too long ago... 
She needs a TROPHY  or a couple.....🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆

LOVE the picture of the trotting steer....


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Hey I found the trotting steer photo. 🤣View attachment 93062


I love it! Frame it, it’s a keeper!


----------



## Mini Horses

If I'm hitting milestones, should I buy a lottery ticket?? 🤔


----------



## Baymule

Taking an iced coffee break. Covering a board slat entry with wire. Already soaked and dripping wet with sweat. Had to machete chop vines out of the way and some tree branches. It’s not even 10:00 and I’m already tired. Can’t stop. Got to get it done.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Slept in this morning. Got lots to get done the next couple days, first its time to finish some long paperwork, then gotta start cleaning the barn and doing some major packing.


----------



## Show Sebright

The wether right now is insane.
Temperature: 84
Humidity: 94%
Fells like: 99
🫠


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Taking an iced coffee break. Covering a board slat entry with wire. Already soaked and dripping wet with sweat. Had to machete chop vines out of the way and some tree branches. It’s not even 10:00 and I’m already tired. Can’t stop. Got to get it done.


My father in law, a Midwesterner spent time in east Texas working outside. The experienced hands warned him that “the bear” would get him if he didn’t pace himself. He spent part of the day with eyes on the underbrush til he realized they were talking about heat exhaustion. The Bear is now a family joke (and has chased me inside right now). Sending virtual sweet tea😎 and watch out for the Bear.


----------



## Baymule

I worked inside a little while, ran out of blue paint. Came home to sons house. The Bear didn’t chase me away, tired and wore out did. In about 30 minutes I’ll be expecting the door to slam, that’ll be my dragging a$$ coming in.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I worked inside a little while, ran out of blue paint. Came home to sons house. The Bear didn’t chase me away, tired and wore out did. In about 30 minutes I’ll be expecting the door to slam, that’ll be my dragging a$$ coming in.


Just as long as it can find the rest of you!


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> The wether right now is insane.
> Temperature: 84
> Humidity: 94%
> Fells like: 99
> 🫠


Not abnormal where you live ... which is why I do not live where you live


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Not abnormal where you live ... which is why I do not live where you live


True, you would think that I adapted to it by now


----------



## Alaskan

I walked into the bathroom last night to brush my teeth...

Looked at myself in the mirror... I was still wearing my hat!

Yep...  weather shift...


----------



## Blue Sky

I need a harmonica. Harmonica music-sad. Eldest ewe hobbles in from pasture. Left rear leg is a mess. Caught in wire?  After 11 years she finds the spot. I put her in the hospital space with another elderly ewe and her lambs where all are doing their damnedest to die, alternating with nibbling grass and regarding me with mild amusement as I throw the kitchen sink around to keep them going. New breeding ram has apparently been bitten by a snake and is looking the worse for wear. We were supposed to move tomorrow. Ok had a plan for that. Sick sheep to new place early, bedded down in comfy area to remain livestock or become  dead stock if treatment doesn’t help. Sellers renters were supposed to be out today. At 4p we get an email from their realtor that they are not ready and may be out later in the week. They also stiffed us on the rent. And refuse to speak to us directly (which could be a good thing). Our landlord wants our place in a week, period. Through the sale the sellers renters have been, well snobs. THEY have been extremely inconvenienced by all of this business and people like us just need to wait. Which we have since mid May. In the spirit of not having my new home vandalized by these entitled (fill in the blank) individuals, we will exercise a little more patience. Thanks for tolerating  my rant. On the bright side ill sheep hanging in and maybe rain next week.


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky you certainly have something to rant about. In fact, that is a very mild rant for what you are dealing with. You can let loose a little more if you like. I hope your sheep survive despite throwing the kitchen sink at them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Do you have a rental agreement with sellers? I'd evict.  At once.  Sue for rent.  Their realtor --- related to sellers???  She has an obligation. As party to this sale ... You are tooooooooo kind.  Snap out of it.    I was a licensed realtor over 30 yrs....none of this.


----------



## Show Sebright

Update on my toe: I fractured a whole lot more then just the toe. Some of the bones farther up in the foot are fractured. So I’m in a boot for 4-6 weeks 🫠.


----------



## farmerjan

DO NOT overdo it or you will pay for it in years to come.  Not saying you should sit with it up and eat bon-bons and watch soap operas for 4-6 weeks... but don't start feeling a little better and do stuff you are not supposed to.  Glad they put you in a boot... it allows for you to get around and protects the foot.... and you can get a shower and stuff as long as you don't put weight on it... much better than a cast.... believe me... sorry for the inconvenience but you are young and it ought to heal good if you give it the time it needs.


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> DO NOT overdo it or you will pay for it in years to come.  Not saying you should sit with it up and eat bon-bons and watch soap operas for 4-6 weeks... but don't start feeling a little better and do stuff you are not supposed to.  Glad they put you in a boot... it allows for you to get around and protects the foot.... and you can get a shower and stuff as long as you don't put weight on it... much better than a cast.... believe me... sorry for the inconvenience but you are young and it ought to heal good if you give it the time it needs.


X2. Sebrite get well soon. Ice cream. Just sayin’.


----------



## Show Sebright

farmerjan said:


> DO NOT overdo it or you will pay for it in years to come.  Not saying you should sit with it up and eat bon-bons and watch soap operas for 4-6 weeks... but don't start feeling a little better and do stuff you are not supposed to.  Glad they put you in a boot... it allows for you to get around and protects the foot.... and you can get a shower and stuff as long as you don't put weight on it... much better than a cast.... believe me... sorry for the inconvenience but you are young and it ought to heal good if you give it the time it needs.


Yeh I’m not to upset about the boot. Stairs are scary but other then that I walk fine in the boot. Class change will be fun but I’ll get the hang of that too. I am just happy nothing happened to the tendons that the doctor can see.


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> X2. Sebrite get well soon. Ice cream. Just sayin’.


Thanks, maybe I’ll get my parents to buy some icecream lol.


----------



## Blue Sky

Show Sebright oops I missed the autocorrect on your username ☺️


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Yeh I’m not to upset about the boot. Stairs are scary but other then that I walk fine in the boot. Class change will be fun but I’ll get the hang of that too. I am just happy nothing happened to the tendons that the doctor can see.


Hang in there, it will heal and you can take up where you left off. Will any of your teachers let you out a couple of minutes early so you can beat the crowds?


----------



## Blue Sky

All ill, injured sheep ok this morning. Yay. Snake bit ram needs to eat today though. Will make up a batch of oatmeal for all. Sellers renter’s late fines kick in. Packing and cleaning. Edit read that sheep blood is used to formulate snake anti venom for people. Did not know that.


----------



## Baymule

When my dogs get copperhead bit, I give them Benadryl, a baby aspirin and 4 Arnicare pills. It helps. Every 4 hours. Of course it’s easier to treat a big dog sprawled out in the floor, than a ram that might not be too happy with the whole thing, but thought I’d throw that out there.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> Hang in there, it will heal and you can take up where you left off. Will any of your teachers let you out a couple of minutes early so you can beat the crowds?


Nope. But I do get an extra minute or 2 too get to class.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> THEY have been extremely inconvenienced by all of this business and people like us just need to wait. Which we have since mid May. In the spirit of not having my new home vandalized by these entitled (fill in the blank) individuals, we will exercise a little more patience.


Given you said your landlord wants you out in a week, period, I think you have 2 options. You move all your stuff to a self storage place and move into a hotel or the people you bought the house from do. Doesn't sound like your landlord will be as kind as you have been. Certainly the sellers will have some money to do a temporary move since you bought their house. Sadly I suspect getting an eviction from the court and having the law escort them out will take a lot longer than a week.



Show Sebright said:


> Update on my toe: I fractured a whole lot more than just the toe. Some of the bones farther up in the foot are fractured. So I’m in a boot for 4-6 weeks 🫠.


Best to know the extent of the damage though no fun!


----------



## Blue Sky

Show Sebright said:


> Yeh I’m not to upset about the boot. Stairs are scary but other then that I walk fine in the boot. Class change will be fun but I’ll get the hang of that too. I am just happy nothing happened to the tendons that the doctor can see.


Boots are a hoot. Crutches on the other hand…


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> Boots are a hoot. Crutches on the other hand…


True. At least I can use the stairs with a boot. 😂😂the line of people stuck behind me.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> I need a harmonica. Harmonica music-sad. Eldest ewe hobbles in from pasture. Left rear leg is a mess. Caught in wire?  After 11 years she finds the spot. I put her in the hospital space with another elderly ewe and her lambs where all are doing their damnedest to die, alternating with nibbling grass and regarding me with mild amusement as I throw the kitchen sink around to keep them going. New breeding ram has apparently been bitten by a snake and is looking the worse for wear. We were supposed to move tomorrow. Ok had a plan for that. Sick sheep to new place early, bedded down in comfy area to remain livestock or become  dead stock if treatment doesn’t help. Sellers renters were supposed to be out today. At 4p we get an email from their realtor that they are not ready and may be out later in the week. They also stiffed us on the rent. And refuse to speak to us directly (which could be a good thing). Our landlord wants our place in a week, period. Through the sale the sellers renters have been, well snobs. THEY have been extremely inconvenienced by all of this business and people like us just need to wait. Which we have since mid May. In the spirit of not having my new home vandalized by these entitled (fill in the blank) individuals, we will exercise a little more patience. Thanks for tolerating  my rant. On the bright side ill sheep hanging in and maybe rain next week.


Sucks rocks.


----------



## Ridgetop

Blue Sky said:


> Sellers renters were supposed to be out today. At 4p we get an email from their realtor that they are not ready and may be out later in the week. They also stiffed us on the rent. And refuse to speak to us directly (which could be a good thing). Our landlord wants our place in a week, period. Through the sale the sellers renters have been, well snobs. THEY have been extremely inconvenienced by all of this business and people like us just need to wait. Which we have since mid May.


_I don't know what state you are in or what state the house you bought is in, but there are requirements in real estate law that should cover this situation.  You may beed to consult an attorney in real estate law._

It sounds like you bought a house that was being rented by the owner to a tenant.  The tenant is now refusing to vacate, and the owner of the property is refusing to evict them. In this case I would talk to an attorney and see if you can have the money in escrow held until you can have the house.  Since the tenant was in the house when the owner sold it, it was their responsibility to get them out.

Has the sale closed?  Did the escrow company release the money to the seller?  Contact your mortgage broker and explain the situation to them and see if they can do anything through the escrow company.  

Why is your agent intervening for the tenants?  The agents should be working to get the house vacated and have notified the escrow company that they need to hold up the sale payment and not complete the sale since the terms of the contract have not been adhered to.  If you are going to have t sue the tenants, I woud sue the seller and both agents.  _Your agent is responsible to protect your interests, not the seller's or the tenants' interests, and has not done so_.

The seller is required to deliver the house to you in the same condition in which you purchased it (when you did your inspection).  Your sales contract _should have a clause requiring the seller to deliver the house to you in the condition it was in when you purchased it. _ If their tenants damage the house before you can take possession, the sale contract_ requires the seller to make repairs_.  

Since their tenant's lease was with them and not you, you should be able to sue the seller for the rent their tenant did not pay, as well as any storage costs you must incur.  Also, for any costs in evicting these squatters.  

Is the house insured?  The seller should have insurance on it and that policy should cover the damages.  You need an attorney.


----------



## Blue Sky

Update on the move. First thank you all for the advice. We contacted our realtor late yesterday and today issues are resolved except the back rent. Appliances may be bartered for that. We will have access tomorrow and can maintain most of our move schedule. Suddenly things got very polite. I’m sure there’s a story but not sure I want to know presently.  😉 We are pressing on. I may disappear because my internet will be gone but I should be back in a few days. Rain still in the forecast both addresses. 
Emoji should be carrying a box.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good luck on the move!


----------



## farmerjan

Ridgetop said:


> Good luck on the move!


X 100


----------



## Baymule

Moving day!!!! Finally!!!! Whoop!


----------



## Finnie

📦📦📦📦📦📦
Have a nice move!


----------



## Mini Horses

Having last coffee....going out to milk.  Then off to work, again.🙄 Been a heavy work week.  Ready for it to be over and it's only Wednesday.

A lovely 64 out there this morning   😊 windows open all night, so a free cooling inside.  Only 80 later, so close windows before I leave.  It'll hold well all day.👍 Love saving a little electric.  Not much we can save on lately.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Baymule

Daylight is coming later. On last cup of coffee, then get dressed and out the door. Might work on yard fence today.


----------



## farmerjan

Down to 60 last night.  Still some clouds but supposed to clear off later and be decent for next 2-3 days.  Then more storms over the weekend.  
Going to go move hay with the truck later.  Another farm texted and wants to test... Same as you @Mini Horses ... feast or famine... they all want this week it seems.  Thought I would only work 3 days... now it is 4 this week...


----------



## farmerjan

Down to 60 last night.  Still some clouds but supposed to clear off later and be decent for next 2-3 days.  Then more storms over the weekend.  
Going to go move hay with the truck later.  Another farm texted and wants to test... Same as you @Mini Horses ... feast or famine... they all want this week it seems.  Thought I would only work 3 days... now it is 4 this week...


----------



## Ridgetop

Weather cooling off can increase the milk yields.  Now everyone wants to test at higher yields!  LOL


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Blue Sky said:


> Update on the move. First thank you all for the advice. We contacted our realtor late yesterday and today issues are resolved except the back rent. Appliances may be bartered for that. We will have access tomorrow and can maintain most of our move schedule. Suddenly things got very polite. I’m sure there’s a story but not sure I want to know presently.  😉 We are pressing on. I may disappear because my internet will be gone but I should be back in a few days. Rain still in the forecast both addresses.
> Emoji should be carrying a box.


Yay! Congratulations on the move and I hope the rest of the process goes smoothly. 

If they do leave the appliances behind, please move them out of place and check the floor/wall behind them (and probably clean too) before putting them back in place. I know it is a pain in the rear but the tactic of free appliances for whatever reason could be covering up damage to the house. Ask me how I know... Our washing machine and dryer came with the house, and we didn't move them when we moved in, cut to over a year later and we discovered water damage and dry rot on the wall behind the washer.


----------



## Mini Horses

this is my world right now!!! 😁. So much to do and I'm ignoring it!

Poured a second cup and soon I'll come to my senses.


----------



## Baymule

I turned off alarm. It stormed last night, power went off, got to 80 degrees in house. Opened a window and went to bed . Power came on at 11, TV came on, lights came on….. woke me up. Sat up till 12:30, let Carson stay in the house. Naturally he had to go out at 3:30 AM. Took a bit to go back to sleep, alarm went off at 5, oh heck no! Slapped alarm and went back to sleep. 

What for today?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Slapped alarm and went back to sleep.


Good for you!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Anyone ever had there sheep herd other animals? Dutch herds the goats 🤣😂.


----------



## Blue Sky

Dutch is such a great name.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, nothing new here same house work same homeschooling, same crazy lady lol. Dh is on deployment. Kids are growing and doing kid things. Nothing to crazy. Still have chickens and ducks. Probaby going to be working in the yard today along with the fall garden i am working on. Ooo thats new lol but thats the only new thing I amworking on. I thinking of going fabric shopping to start making quilts and Christmas presents. But yah. Anyway gonna try to catch up on post.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad you thought of us!   Enjoy the fabric store ... I always do.


----------



## farmerjan

So good to get an update on everyone at your house @Jesusfreak101   I bet the kids are really growing.  Is it as dry there as some of the reports in TX?  @Baymule is finally getting some rain... it looks like it has been really really bad in many areas.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh yeah we hand had rain for a long while till the other day. The pastures were turning to dirt. We got mayb 3/4 of an inch last week and everything started coming back to life expecting more rain been a really dry summer.


----------



## Alaskan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Morning all, nothing new here same house work same homeschooling, same crazy lady lol. Dh is on deployment. Kids are growing and doing kid things. Nothing to crazy. Still have chickens and ducks. Probaby going to be working in the yard today along with the fall garden i am working on. Ooo thats new lol but thats the only new thing I amworking on. I thinking of going fabric shopping to start making quilts and Christmas presents. But yah. Anyway gonna try to catch up on post.


So good to hear from you!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> Dutch is such a great name.


Aw thanks. I named him Dutch thinking the male name to duchess is a dutch. It’s not but I still live the name lol.


----------



## Baymule

No alarm this morning, slept past 6AM. Pure luxury. Going to be clear today with high of 90 F and it is now 96% humidity. I’ve got the flatbed trailer hitched up with some long boards on it. Going to load some more stuff and go to the farm. Plan on working on sheep shelter.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's Sunday and no posts since Thursday🙄.  

. I know we're all out there.....I went to an animal auction and bought NOTHING yesterday.  was pretty easy.  Most goats were young bucklings, older bucks, just cleaning out pastures type.  Didn't need that.  There was a doe I'd have considered but really didn't need another dairy doe.  Plus saving for private sales meat does.  Rabbits, chickens, turkeys, ducks...nope.   So I left early.  Didn't even stay for price watch.

Today I might get yard mowed.  Need to because rain coming tonight and I see no time later this week that I'll have time or energy to do it.  Another heavy week of jobs at work.  It's early still, grass is wet...may have more enthusiasm later.  😁🤔

What's happening with y'all?   🤔


----------



## Baymule

I was wrong. It’s 98% humidity. That means if I go outside and exert myself by breathing, I’ll soon be dripping wet with sweat. Clear today, rain predicted through Thursday.  Saturday is heavy stuff moving day, and it will be clear. YES! Got to get sheep pens up!


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up late to rain.  Was out LATE last night... went to WVa fair with DS GF her daughter, 2 friends... stayed for the Walker Hayes concert.... home at 1:30 a.m. or so.  Rain is steady, some thunder passing... pretty heavy, just steady rain.  Haven't been out to see rain gauge... forecast says it will stop around 1-2 and then more tonight. 
Watch out @Mini Horses , it is headed your way and is putting down alot... at least not pouring but steady and we will get several inches I think. 
Housework stuff today...


----------



## CLSranch

Howdy ya'll It's been a minute. It's still dry at the house but not 100+ anymore. Got a little rain last month. It was just enough to green up what I watered. Normal water bill $50 last month $400. sprinkler going for a week, 12 hrs here 12 hrs there.
 I'm in Michigan now (started work last Mon) and it's weird to be in August and not run the ac. It's 20-25 degrees cooler than the house.


----------



## Baymule

I’m soaking wet for the second time today. I moved my chest of drawers yesterday so I can go get a dry T-shirt on. Got trailer unloaded

A bunch of pretty little yellow flowers popped up in the yard. 

I had to put on a dry T-shirt and put the back on my recliner while pictures loaded. 








 

Think I’ll go put the full size-bottom-of the girls bunk beds together. After I finish this cold lemonade!


----------



## Show Sebright

First sheep show yesterday with @BrahmerQueen . Man did I do bad lol. I know what to work on now.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Show Sebright  don't dispair, first shows are always a learning experience!   It's harder than you think it is -- as you sit in bleachers watching.  BTDT. 

Got my disagreeable self out and mowed the yard...it's an acre...and came in to shower, then some cold water.  I was just so wet, dirty, stinky....I didn't want to do chores like that.  I mean, I need to milk and I didn't want to offend the girls! 

Yeah @farmerjan they say rain start 7-9 and stays through mid morning.  So a must to cut the already tall grass.  Been a week since cut but 6" of rain right after.  Appears same this week. and more mid week.....I want to share with TX!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> First sheep show yesterday with @BrahmerQueen . Man did I do bad lol. I know what to work on now.


Y’all were at the same show? How neat!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Show Sebright said:


> First sheep show yesterday with @BrahmerQueen . Man did I do bad lol. I know what to work on now.


Omg you did not bad dutch and you did very good


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> Man did I do bad lol. I know what to work on now.


Well we don't know how bad it was but according to @BrahmerQueen you did well 
But it is always good to know what one needs to work on.



Baymule said:


> Y’all were at the same show? How neat!


Sure is!!! How far do you two live from each other?


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Bruce said:


> But it is always good to know what one needs to work on.


Yeh it really is


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and awake very early.  Feel like I slept well.    hot coffee is good.

It's an " overcast most of day, poss scattereds" type of week.  Dreary out right now.  Will get chores done and go to work.  Day 2 of 5 long days.  I'm suffering through, just not liking it.  Like a tunnel, happy when you get to the end of it. 😁

Aha!  A ray of sunshine just broke through the clouds.  Nice.....


----------



## Baymule

Son came in last night, then we sat up until after 11. He was hungry so I cooked bacon and eggs. He’s got stuff to do today and I go to the farm. 
Yesterday Bennet and Peggy came and we set a H brace, got a roll of wire and stapled one end-all in the rain. A light rain, but soon we were soaking wet. Then the bottom fell out and we looked like drowned rats. We picked up tools and quit. I guess this morning we will continue. It’s just a short span, next to the house, but I’ll be able to run a horse panel on the back side of the house to close off a yard. On the front side, I’ll put a chain link gate and another panel or two and I’ll have a safe place for DD’s dogs when they come visit Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> A light rain, but soon we were soaking wet.


You end up soaking wet no matter what, rain or sweat from all the heat!


----------



## Blue Sky

What breed?  I will post more about the move later. Busy with an escape artist LGD and unpacking n


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93240
> What breed?  I will post more about the move later. Busy with an escape artist LGD and unpacking n


Aren't those Cochins?

The Brits call them Pekins.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You end up soaking wet no matter what, rain or sweat from all the heat!


I change shirts up to 3 times a day!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Aren't those Cochins?
> 
> The Brits call them Pekins.


Perkins? Perkins are ducks!! LOL


----------



## farmerjan

In the US they are cochins.  The one is Buff, the others are blues.  They look like bantams but there is corresponding large fowl Cochins also.  The ones in the UK are a little different and there is only the Pekin Bantam... Cochins there are only in large fowl... Kinda complicated.  But in the US there are both large fowl and bantam Cochins. Not the greatest of layers but not too terrible, they are "all feathers"... read the standard of Perfection by the American Poultry Assoc or the American Bantam Assoc bantam standard.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93240
> What breed?  I will post more about the move later. Busy with an escape artist LGD and unpacking n


🤩Cochins!are they bantams?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I worked on sheep pens yesterday, mostly dragging cow panels around to see how I wanted to make the pens. I stood a few up, pounded T-posts, and got it figured out. Today, I’ll get the pens up. I’ve got to drag a 8x8 base frame for a shelter , with the Mule, inside the ewes pen. I’ll just build it there. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Ridgetop

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I know it is a pain in the rear but the tactic of free appliances for whatever reason could be covering up damage to the house.


Absolutely!  When we bought this house the sellers tried to sell us their refrigerator.  It was newer than ours, but they wanted a high price for it.  We said no and they left it anyway. It turned out they couldn't get it out of the kitchen!  They had cut out the old cabinets around it and it ws stuck tight!  LOL  We removed it when we redid the kitchen.


----------



## Baymule

I ran errands all over Lufkin yesterday. Today I go to the farm and finish getting sheep pens up. Tomorrow is moving big stuff day, Sunday is moving sheep and dogs day. It’s been a hard year. I’ll finally be home.


----------



## Mini Horses

At last @Baymule it will be your place to be!  I know you can't contain yourself...maybe you can take a couple days at home before moving the rest in next week or two. 😊. Just huddle there with the animals, relax and settle in to "mine".  Remember -- coffee pot.

Work again today.  5 looong days.....same next week....then a let up.  Thankfully!! 🙄    So, need to get this ole butt in gear.....chores, change clothes and leave.  Light fog out there this morning but decent otherwise.  I'll pick up a load of feed between stores today since I'm right there.   Save a trip tomorrow. 👍


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky hows the moving going?


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky hows the moving going?


It was a long week but we’re done. True to form the sellers changed dates leaving us making plans b, c and d. My knee gave out leaving Hubbs to take up the slack. We lost two sheep, the snake bit ? ram and the old ewe. I left the house criminally dirty being unable to walk and out of time. I’m paying for a deep clean. But it’s done and now I’m resting the knee which is improving. We love the place and the animals are happy. It’s nice to put the “wait and sees” behind.


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad the move is over.  Rest the knee and you can gradually get back to normal.

Last night another nightmare.  Dreamt we had moved to the new place and I was going to hang curtains.  Had some that would fit windows BUT NO RODS.  I freaked Out thinking that we had left our nice pole rods and a bunch of stuff behind and the buyers had moved in and were gutting the old house!  

I need to stop sleeping.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, just went for a run, and made a little breakfast. Got some school today and a few other things. 
Love checking in with y'all.


----------



## Show Sebright

the rain is hitting hard. Roads are flooded and stay and lakes. 🫠 we are in deep waters out nere


----------



## Bruce

Oh, stay dry and off those roads Sebright!


Hi Poka, any interesting subjects in school this year?


----------



## Baymule

The step counter on my phone says I walked, er, limped 3.2 miles today. I only put up a half dozen T-posts, the ground was HARD. I kid you not, I slammed those darn posts with the driver 70-80 times. 20 slams, stop, gasp for air. 10 slams, wipe sweat, say a cuss word, Siri on my phone indignantly said, “I’m not going to respond to that.” Fine, Siri, why don’t YOU come slam some #£%*?¥ T-posts?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> The step counter on my phone says I walked, er, limped 3.2 miles today. I only put up a half dozen T-posts, the ground was HARD. I kid you not, I slammed those darn posts with the driver 70-80 times. 20 slams, stop, gasp for air. 10 slams, wipe sweat, say a cuss word, Siri on my phone indignantly said, “I’m not going to respond to that.” Fine, Siri, why don’t YOU come slam some #£%*?¥ T-posts?


I would love to tell you to smack siri.....  but new phones are expensive


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you need to rent one of those powered post pounders? No way I could fence if it took 70 whacks per post.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Wow baymule you are one tough old lady


----------



## Blue Sky

Hubbs dug a hole, ran/dumped water in it, waited overnight then pounded posts. Bucketing the water was no joke but it did make driving easier. Some posts need to be repounded but we needed a fence up. Hired guy tacked wire to posts with two plus inch gaps on the bottom because “it was easier”. Of course a fail with LGDs, had to be redone. I’m taking it easy but getting the necessities done. My language included a lot of “Seriously?!!!”  Siri defined seriously. I would have thrown my iPhone but you know…


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope everyone else's day improves! 😊

So far mine is smoothly moving along -- but, it's only noon.     chores done, 2 gal of milk warming for cheese (& refer room), 3 loads of wash hanging on line and 2nd load almost full in DW.  Those jars!!!   When I finish this lunch, I'll check green beans in case goats left any. 🤫.  Then go let DDs dogs out for a few -- she and DGD went on a day trip -- ride her mower back and cut yard.  Then inside for cheese make.   Mower back this eve, dogs out again, back up for more milking and feed chores.  😁 That's my day off and home.  Loving it!


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Hired guy tacked wire to posts with two plus inch gaps on the bottom because “it was easier”


Don't smack siri....  smack that guy you hired!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Hi Poka, any interesting subjects in school this year?


Hey Bruce, I am taking an animal science, and an ag class that are both super interesting! Just lovin the life!


----------



## Bruce

If you take the feed class, remember the answer is "flaked corn" not "corn flakes"


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good to know, I believe the feed class is coming in a semester or two


----------



## Mini Horses

Just had breakfast.  Yes, it's 3:30am....I can't believe I'm up either.  . I'll be ready for a nap at daybreak.   Did get yard mowed yesterday....mostly.  Thunder and black clouds about 6pm but, no rain here at farm.   I'm sure there was some not far off, I could smell it.

 I'm amusing myself on the computer.  Should make me go back to sleep.


----------



## Baymule

BrahmerQueen said:


> Wow baymule you are one tough old lady


Durn right I am!


----------



## Baymule

First cup of coffee at the farm. Can’t find coffee mugs, plastic go cup will do. Unpacked 4 boxes, will unpack a few more. I’ll finish the T-post I have up on a couple days ago. LOL Wire cow panels together that I haven’t finished and I’ll be ready for sheep. Going to bring them in 2 trips so the pregnant girls aren’t crowded.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all. I get a day off and wake up 45min early, I'm already finished with the pot of coffee.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready and a store bought key lime pie. I slept hard last night, woke up at 5:10, went back to sleep and woke up at 7. I sure needed that sleep. Don’t have much planned for today. Son wants me to follow him to Madisonville to take his old truck to the shop. Maybe I’ll unpack boxes. I don’t have that rarin’ to go usual tornado of activity that I normally have. Maybe I should take a couple of pumps of sheep nutridrench, it sure does wonders for the sheep. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I don’t have that rarin’ to go usual tornado of activity that I normally have.


You've been working hard!   

I have discovered that when I wear out quickly or don't bounce back like normal that I may be a bit dehydrated.  It's amazing how ingesting some extra fluids and/or an electrolyte drink helps me get back to normal.  

Hang in there - you've made great strides lately!


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree with FEM.   And you may need a day of rest...  ...or two.   I had to re-read your DD and fam visiting for the holiday weekend.  🤔🙄. What holiday?  OH!!  LABOR DAY.🤭.  Forgot all about what time it was.   Really?  We're there already???  Geesh

Guess I'm living in a world of "sun up and sun down".   Checking my work portal and I'm gonna take next week off!!


----------



## Baymule

I taped and floated seams in bathroom behind the toilet. Seams above bathtub are too high for me to reach and a ladder didn’t feel safe. So I’ll get somebody else to do that. I can sand in the morning, maybe roll on Kilz. If I only get the wall behind where the toilet goes, textured and painted, I can get the toilet set by Saturday morning before DD and family gets here. 

Chris has felt bad today and yesterday, he hasn’t got the wire taken up at sons house. I’ll do bathroom first in the morning, then go to sons house. I’f Chris is there too, we can knock it out. Then put up yard fence here for Carson and be ready for DD’s little dogs. I rested a lot today, it rained almost all day. I went to Huntsville to get birthday present for youngest granddaughter. Easy day.


----------



## Mike CHS

I won't say a word about you not over-doing it but do please make sure you stay safe.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I won't say a word about you not over-doing it but do please make sure you stay safe.


I may not pay attention to much else, but I am safety minded. The years I worked in industrial settings and safety training has lasted me my lifetime. I used overhead cranes to pick up and move pieces weighing up to thousands of pounds. One slip and lose a limb or be dead. Putting a ladder in a bathtub may sound like a smart idea to some, but I saw the possibility and got down. I’m crazy but I ain’t stupid…….. well  make sometimes. Thank you for caring.


----------



## Baymule

WHY do I wake up at 2 AM, toss and turn and can't go back to sleep? AAARRRGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!! I gave up and made coffee. Still no hot water. Got a text yesterday from what is guess is the repair guy to call for appointment. Of course I got an answering machine....... going to son's house this morning to take down fence and cow panels. Chris hasn't been able to, he felt bad. He is supposed to help this morning. I'll take a nice hot shower at son's house.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee, chores, go to work.  Only 2 more days of it. 👍  Looking forward to being off for 12 days after that 

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Show Sebright

Wahoo 3 days this weekend to relax and get ready for a crazy week. The next show is only 23 days away and I’m going crazy. It was sunny so I got creative 🤭


----------



## Alaskan

Wow...  time...

It is never been understandable to me... the passage of time


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. In recliner, looking out the window, ewes are still bedded down. Lucy is due today. I half expected to see lambs this morning. She is laying down, away from the others. Maybe today or in the next day or two.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I'm getting ready to enjoy 12 days of time at home -- certain it will pass quickly! 

Contemplating this, while having fresh, hot, strong coffee to wake up.  Today I'll run errands, get feed, check out some hay, shop the few things on my list and basically prep and ease into a week of farm work. . Several projects I want to finish/do. I'll round up from my salvage piles first, buy what I don't have or can't repurpose.  A lot of "clean up & out" to use space as was originally planned.  Ya know how "stuff" just moves itself where it doesn't belong over time and inattention!?! . Guilty as charged.

A truckload or two to dump is in my future.  Arranging for tractor repairs today, hopefully. Talking to a couple shops...and a mobile, my preference, to do it right here. 

Ahhh....chores first.   Better get into gear!


----------



## Baymule

I think Lucy is in labor.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I think Lucy is in labor.





Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. In recliner, looking out the window, ewes are still bedded down. Lucy is due today. I half expected to see lambs this morning. She is laying down, away from the others. Maybe today or in the next day or two.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. In recliner, looking out the window, ewes are still bedded down. Lucy is due today. I half expected to see lambs this morning. She is laying down, away from the others. Maybe today or in the next day or two.


Looks like you got her moved to the farm just in time! 🤗


----------



## Baymule

I sure was racing against time! No lambs yet, but they are well on the way!


----------



## Mike CHS

We are due to start lambing on the main herd any day now.  The OOPS lambs are growing like weeds but they are out in pasture and wild.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> I sure was racing against time! No lambs yet, but they are well on the way!


Did you get any lambs yet? I sure hope so by now.


----------



## Baymule

The OOPS lambs will have a head start on the lambs yet to be born. Will you take them to auction sooner or wait and take with the others?


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Did you get any lambs yet? I sure hope so by now.


I haven't checked them this morning yet, still dark outside.


----------



## Mini Horses

arranged for tractor repairing!!!    And generator look over, tune up.  Winter comes and I want it ready, in case.   I need a new battery for it so push button start works, for certain.   Now I can move along the list.

Planned to sleep in but forgot to turn off alarm before going to bed. . Couldn't go back to sleep.  Weather is good and I'm looking to see what I can accomplish without tractor muscle to help me.  There's no young men around to hire to help.  I'm thinking weed eat an area I want clear but know DS tossed some posts with pieces of wire there and never cleaned it up!   I'll weedwhack to find and load trailer for the dump!  Who knows what I'll find.
Probably need Aleve before bed to be able to get out of it in AM


----------



## Baymule

Ram lamb, first one born here. His name is Uno. I opened the gate. I think Lucy and Uno will follow the flock. She is baaing. When I let Carson in this morning, he was excited. He always knows when lambs are born and will bounce around and lead me to the sheep lot. Now back in the house, he is calm and laying down.


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks to be a real nice sized lamb!  Yeah, number one....always amazing, each little miracle!


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Did you get any lambs yet? I sure hope so by now.


He is here!


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> He is here!


He looks great! He is a big boy.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Mike CHS said:


> We are due to start lambing on the main herd any day now.  The OOPS lambs are growing like weeds but they are out in pasture and wild.


What breed are they?


----------



## Mike CHS

BrahmerQueen said:


> What breed are they?




These are all Katahdin.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

@Baymule   How absolutely adorable he is! BIG boy!


----------



## Blue Sky

He’s a beauty.


----------



## Baymule

Honeybee Hill said:


> @Baymule   How absolutely adorable he is! BIG boy!





Honeybee Hill said:


> @Baymule How absolutely adorable he is! BIG boy!



Where have you been? Glad to see you! 



Blue Sky said:


> He’s a beauty.



Thanks!


----------



## Mini Horses

Precious little accomplished today.  Trash to dump, chores, about all.  We had rain off and on with a good hour or two of constant, nice rain.   So inside mostly.  Things are wet out there.  Glad I did laundry yesterday.   

Some days anything you get done is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Precious little accomplished today.  Trash to dump, chores, about all.  We had rain off and on with a good hour or two of constant, nice rain.   So inside mostly.  Things are wet out there.  Glad I did laundry yesterday.
> 
> Some days anything you get done is a great accomplishment.


Did you bring back goodies from the dump?


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Did you bring back goodies from the dump?


No, my dump won't let you.      not saying it doesn't happen but, only if you know the attendant that day.   I have gotten goodies before 😁

Sun out real bright.....should dry up the really wet grass pretty quick.   I'm pretty yantzy waiting for "the" day the tractor repair can start.  He had other jobs to finish first, I understand but, I'm sooo desperate to use it.  . Yeah, it's a hard wait.
I need to chill my jets.

Some things I need to do actually need my tractor, to do.   I'll call the hay guy and go look at that.  If what I want I can buy and pick up in a couple days.....sulking until then.🤫🙄. At least something off list.   I can go pick up the fence and cry at checkout.   Of course, I can't get it out of my truck -- tractor lift job --- guess I'll need to take a trailer.  I can roll it off of that without damaging.   Off work all week and I need to get things done.  

Battery dying in this tablet.  Will price but, it's probably as cheap to buy a new one. And new phone this week.....satellite went up $5 a month.   Decide -- drop that and use new phone, hot spot, all that stuff I have to learn.  This is a hard week for me. 🤷🙏🤔


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> No, my dump won't let you.   not saying it doesn't happen but, only if you know the attendant that day. I have gotten goodies before


I no longer get to go to the dump.....

I would often bring home more than I left with.


----------



## Blue Sky

Yesterday morning.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I no longer get to go to the dump.....
> 
> I would often bring home more than I left with.


"one person's trash ..."


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, @Bruce ... are you still dry up there? Did you get any of the rain that hit Conn and the flooding they just had?  How has your pond done this year?  Fish?  You never post much.  
Did you get your wood in for the winter?  
Just making conversation...


----------



## Show Sebright

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93392
> Yesterday morning.


Submit that for POW


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Hey, @Bruce ... are you still dry up there? Did you get any of the rain that hit Conn and the flooding they just had?  How has your pond done this year?  Fish?  You never post much.
> Did you get your wood in for the winter?
> Just making conversation...


We've been getting enough rain, no drought like further south. Pond is about 3/4 which is not abnormal this time of year since it has no input other than from the sky. 

Got in the downed tree that DW and her sister found winter of 2020. Won't know quality until I buck and split. I know some of it is not great. But a neighbor down the road has a number of cords of wood (oak, maple and ash) they split a couple of years ago intending to get a wood stove but never did and have decided not to so I am buying it for $100/cord. I have to pick it up in single run quantities with the tractor and storage racks since I have no other means of transporting it.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> We've been getting enough rain, no drought like further south. Pond is about 3/4 which is not abnormal this time of year since it has no input other than from the sky.
> 
> Got in the downed tree that DW and her sister found winter of 2020. Won't know quality until I buck and split. I know some of it is not great. But a neighbor down the road has a number of cords of wood (oak, maple and ash) they split a couple of years ago intending to get a wood stove but never did and have decided not to so I am buying it for $100/cord. I have to pick it up in single run quantities with the tractor and storage racks since I have no other means of transporting it.


Nice score on the wood!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good morning all, two cups in, and a gorgeous day ahead so I'm ready to go out and do some yard work soon...maybe another cup first...
I got married back in July, it was a great time, with another week spent at the beach with the family afterwards. Then a week at Lake George, I'm completely traveled out. I love being home so until EMS world in October I'm staying put. 
Honey collection was light this year as I really had no time to process, so looks like the bees will be over stocked for the winter. The young chickens haven't started laying yet no clue what the story is with them, but they are still really cute and Edith the Polish has so much personality that I don't mind. 
No goats yet-we haven't even started clearing the second yard and fencing for them, so we'll be starting that soon, and by spring we should be ready. 
DD started nursing school-I'm a proud mama. DS1 is back to finish his BA in History education, DS2 joined the elevators union in the city and got hired by OTIS, and DS3 is a senior in High School...I'm proud as a peacock but where does the time go? Oy my back hurts.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

farmerjan said:


> Hey, @Bruce ... are you still dry up there? Did you get any of the rain that hit Conn and the flooding they just had?  How has your pond done this year?  Fish?  You never post much.
> Did you get your wood in for the winter?
> Just making conversation...


We're in a level one drought emergency here in southern NY. the flooding rains that we saw upstate and in Massachusetts seem to peter out over the Island.


----------



## Mini Horses

Slept until 8 am!  Just having my coffee. 😁. This staying home time is great !!

Spent all day yesterday traveling to get a flock of poultry I bought on CL.  Mixed birds and boy, did I get some.  .  Saw a 2 hr post the evening before, no pics, just 40 chickens, turkey, ducks.   Replied and she immediately got back with some pics.  I offered for entire lot and we agreed, with me to pick up next day.   Picks showed healthy birds and not all of them but nice hens, beautiful turkeys that I hoped to be midget whites.   Loaded cages in horse trailer ready for 1.5 hr drive, thinking "what are you doing?"!!   Wow.  Beautiful birds, all about 6 months old ... All!   She had moved to her grandmother's to help care for her.  Bored, bought a bunch of birds....had lovely set up...last week grams passed suddenly and now she's moving.  Birds have to go.

The turkeys are BB whites...ready to butcher.  I mean 35-40# each! She was unaware these were meat type when bought.  Chickens...bought as chicks, all the pretty ones . These were fun things, after all.   Soooo --- I bought an unexpected but beautiful flock.  Tomorrow is auction day and I'm caged up for it!   Fully expecto to get all my $$ back and still have 12 young, new layers, at home. 😊👍

A quad of silkies, a pair of gorgeous sebrights, 3 fat Pekin drake's, 4 finished turkeys, 5 young roo, 8 other not sure what's....going.   I'll put a reserve on turkeys and bring home and butcher if not met.   I'm a little overwhelmed in a good way.

Oh, the dozen hens here...brahmas, RIR, BO, cinn queen, wyandotte...all in super shape.  I fell onto a deal.  😊.  I had a coop and fenced area ready for those hens...they'll free range in another week, coop at night.

Oh, some goats go to auction tomorrow, too!!!  Left trailer at load area.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Mini Horses said:


> Slept until 8 am!  Just having my coffee. 😁. This staying home time is great !!
> 
> Spent all day yesterday traveling to get a flock of poultry I bought on CL.  Mixed birds and boy, did I get some.  .  Saw a 2 hr post the evening before, no pics, just 40 chickens, turkey, ducks.   Replied and she immediately got back with some pics.  I offered for entire lot and we agreed, with me to pick up next day.   Picks showed healthy birds and not all of them but nice hens, beautiful turkeys that I hoped to be midget whites.   Loaded cages in horse trailer ready for 1.5 hr drive, thinking "what are you doing?"!!   Wow.  Beautiful birds, all about 6 months old ... All!   She had moved to her grandmother's to help care for her.  Bored, bought a bunch of birds....had lovely set up...last week grams passed suddenly and now she's moving.  Birds have to go.
> 
> The turkeys are BB whites...ready to butcher.  I mean 35-40# each! She was unaware these were meat type when bought.  Chickens...bought as chicks, all the pretty ones . These were fun things, after all.   Soooo --- I bought an unexpected but beautiful flock.  Tomorrow is auction day and I'm caged up for it!   Fully expecto to get all my $$ back and still have 12 young, new layers, at home. 😊👍
> 
> A quad of silkies, a pair of gorgeous sebrights, 3 fat Pekin drake's, 4 finished turkeys, 5 young roo, 8 other not sure what's....going.   I'll put a reserve on turkeys and bring home and butcher if not met.   I'm a little overwhelmed in a good way.
> 
> Oh, the dozen hens here...brahmas, RIR, BO, cinn queen, wyandotte...all in super shape.  I fell onto a deal.  😊.  I had a coop and fenced area ready for those hens...they'll free range in another week, coop at night.
> 
> Oh, some goats go to auction tomorrow, too!!!  Left trailer at load area.


WOW!! You really did get a great bargain on all those birds!!


----------



## Alaskan

Honeybee Hill said:


> Good morning all, two cups in, and a gorgeous day ahead so I'm ready to go out and do some yard work soon...maybe another cup first...
> I got married back in July, it was a great time, with another week spent at the beach with the family afterwards. Then a week at Lake George, I'm completely traveled out. I love being home so until EMS world in October I'm staying put.
> Honey collection was light this year as I really had no time to process, so looks like the bees will be over stocked for the winter. The young chickens haven't started laying yet no clue what the story is with them, but they are still really cute and Edith the Polish has so much personality that I don't mind.
> No goats yet-we haven't even started clearing the second yard and fencing for them, so we'll be starting that soon, and by spring we should be ready.
> DD started nursing school-I'm a proud mama. DS1 is back to finish his BA in History education, DS2 joined the elevators union in the city and got hired by OTIS, and DS3 is a senior in High School...I'm proud as a peacock but where does the time go? Oy my back hurts.


Woot!  Great to hear from you!

And YES, where does the time go???  
Awesome news on most fronts, especially great about your kids!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Slept until 8 am!  Just having my coffee. 😁. This staying home time is great !!
> 
> Spent all day yesterday traveling to get a flock of poultry I bought on CL.  Mixed birds and boy, did I get some.  .  Saw a 2 hr post the evening before, no pics, just 40 chickens, turkey, ducks.   Replied and she immediately got back with some pics.  I offered for entire lot and we agreed, with me to pick up next day.   Picks showed healthy birds and not all of them but nice hens, beautiful turkeys that I hoped to be midget whites.   Loaded cages in horse trailer ready for 1.5 hr drive, thinking "what are you doing?"!!   Wow.  Beautiful birds, all about 6 months old ... All!   She had moved to her grandmother's to help care for her.  Bored, bought a bunch of birds....had lovely set up...last week grams passed suddenly and now she's moving.  Birds have to go.
> 
> The turkeys are BB whites...ready to butcher.  I mean 35-40# each! She was unaware these were meat type when bought.  Chickens...bought as chicks, all the pretty ones . These were fun things, after all.   Soooo --- I bought an unexpected but beautiful flock.  Tomorrow is auction day and I'm caged up for it!   Fully expecto to get all my $$ back and still have 12 young, new layers, at home. 😊👍
> 
> A quad of silkies, a pair of gorgeous sebrights, 3 fat Pekin drake's, 4 finished turkeys, 5 young roo, 8 other not sure what's....going.   I'll put a reserve on turkeys and bring home and butcher if not met.   I'm a little overwhelmed in a good way.
> 
> Oh, the dozen hens here...brahmas, RIR, BO, cinn queen, wyandotte...all in super shape.  I fell onto a deal.  😊.  I had a coop and fenced area ready for those hens...they'll free range in another week, coop at night.
> 
> Oh, some goats go to auction tomorrow, too!!!  Left trailer at load area.


Such a fantastic haul!!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

Ok. It looks like a peach tree but the fruit is golf ball sized. It appears to ripen but stays this yellow color. Not an apricot? Leaves look wrong.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Nice score on the wood!


Now I just have to go collect it!


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93412
> Ok. It looks like a peach tree but the fruit is golf ball sized. It appears to ripen but stays this yellow color. Not an apricot? Leaves look wrong.


----------



## farmerjan

There are about 4-5 trees that are peach trees near me, appear to be "wild",  that produce very small white peaches;  about every other year.  Very sweet but small... bigger than golf ball size though.  What about nectarines?  Skin looks fuzzy in the picture though... 
Also, cling peaches are smaller than the freestone varieties...
And there are one or 2 varieties of apricots that are "white" so a paler skin on the outside... 
Apricots have a different flavor than peaches though so a taste test would eliminate the apricot...


----------



## Mini Horses

Do you have a state ag office near you??? 😊. Try them ...


----------



## Blue Sky

Japanese Green peaches. There’s also a passion fruit vine on the dog run fence. Nice surprises. I miss my green houses though. And my build up of sheep manure. I had great compost. I like the bantams they free range and aren’t as messy as the wyandottes were. Smaller eggs but better than no eggs.


----------



## farmerjan

Are they edible?


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> Are they edible?


I hope so. They’re done for this year. I’ll google it. Tree needs a good pruning but it might give us 1/2 bushel or so. Passion fruit is done too. I’m planting pears next spring, not sure where.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> I hope so. They’re done for this year. I’ll google it. Tree needs a good pruning but it might give us 1/2 bushel or so. Passion fruit is done too. I’m planting pears next spring, not sure where.


TX persimmons sure are yummy.

I know mulberry trees are weedy, but I like their fruit, and weedy = they grow fast.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> TX persimmons sure are yummy.
> 
> I know mulberry trees are weedy, but I like their fruit, and weedy = they grow fast.


I loved mulberries. My dad always complained about purple bird poop on his car 🤣


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I loved mulberries. My dad always complained about purple bird poop on his car 🤣


Get white mulberries!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Get white mulberries!


I thought the destiny of mulberries was to travel through a digestive system to gene the bigness possible. Wait white ones?


----------



## Mini Horses

Today is power wash trailer and cages day!  Bird poop does NOT sweep out like goat poop!       too late and tired last night.  Trailer still hooked to truck.  But, auction was good to me!   I doubled my $ on the flock I bought, plus have the dozen pullets I kept!  sometimes we hit a deal.    Turkeys brought $75 each!!  Yes. 

So glad because I could not have butchered them.😔   Pet personality -- because they were.  Anyway.  Glad it's done.   Cages everywhere for 2 days,  extra chores. Now $ in bank.  Yeah, I'd do again. But seller had some great stock.  No goats went, trailer full.  As it turned out, that was a good thing....with auction sales things happen.  Livestock was down from norm as was quality brought.  I was on the right end of it, luckily.

Now it's an up early day...slept like a log...enjoying my coffee!   😊  Hope to get up with some hay people later  guess I need to check weather.


----------



## Blue Sky

Blue Sky said:


> I thought the destiny of mulberries was to travel through a digestive system to gene the bigness possible. Wait white ones?


I really need to proof read               “
to generate the biggest mess possible”


----------



## Mini Horses

Auto correct can be wicked!!!  And it's not a farmer....needs a vocabulary update or two for here.


----------



## murphysranch

Good job on doubling your money!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Very cloudy today.  Humid. Possible t-storms later today.   That was also predicted for yesterday afternoon and it happened but not until 6-8 hours later. So after dark there were rounds and rounds of rains.  A little over 3" dropped here.  Really don't need more but, looks like it's not under my control. . Haven't been out for chores yet, so wet everywhere and animals are in barns mostly -- except chickens, yeah bugs laying around makes for excited eating. 

Hope this coffee gets me out of the "gloomies" feel.  I see a lot of inside today.  Might get that corn on cob from freezer and make it into a few more pints of canned or some blueberries into jam?.   inside anyway.  Make cheese? Too many need to dos


----------



## Alaskan

Cheese cake!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

We did not get more than a sprinkle yesterday after all the doom and gloom warnings.  Today was an IFFY day and with the concrete coming we were praying... We had sun, some clouds, a sprinkle of about 2 minutes of BIG FAT PLOPPY DROPS about 3... PERFECT TIMING while they were using the "floater" machine I had brought this morning... waiting on the final concrete truck... then the sun came out again... but just now getting a thunder/mostly lightning rain... but looks to be passing pretty quickly... then a week of sun.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> Woot!  Great to hear from you!
> 
> And YES, where does the time go???
> Awesome news on most fronts, especially great about your kids!


Thank you!! I'm really grateful they are making their way.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

I'm up crazy early today-3am to complete my FAFSA forms for the MA program I'm hopefully entering at the end of the year. My house is 80 degrees, and that didn't help me sleep. Old cabin with old A/C=not exactly comfortable sleeping conditions. 

I'm on cup number 1, trying to plan for the day. I have to start cleaning out the garage so I can fit my Palm trees in there for fall. I love them, but the "tropical" vibe is leaving NY quickly, replaced by pumpkin spice everything. I like pumpkin spice but is it necessary to have just about everything in that flavor? My neighbors are already decorating with corn stalks and hay bales. My neighbors on the other side of me have goats that wander over for a taste of the decor,(and to leave little "gifts") so there's a little feud brewing there. Lively language and threats of "I'm sending you the bill!!" are always entertaining. I'm on the goats side. Don't put out snacks if you don't want visitors.

We have an unbelievable number of turkeys this year. They hang around in our meadow and molt. I have feathers everywhere as decoration but my house is beginning to look like a turkey farm. I believe they're used to us, they don't bother even walking away when we go outside. I have enjoyed watching their babies grow up over the summer. 

We also have a herd of deer that come through once or twice a day. 2 bucks with giant racks along with several does and youngsters. Unlike past years, they look fat and healthy, and not at all bothered by us working in the yard. My smallest dog has found the wisdom to just be quiet when the wildlife comes around. I think she's resigned to the fact that they can kick her butt so they get to stay. My golden isn't as smart and has been sent running by angry turkeys. 

I need to go to the store and get some large bins...I still have wedding stuff everywhere, and as my house is so tiny, it's not feasible to keep all this stuff around. The bouquets are done drying so I'll be preserving those but everything else needs to get stored and quickly. Winter clothes need to be located, and washed. 

Well, time for cup number 2. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Baymule

We went to Leander yesterday to see Eric. @Ridgetop and husband wanted to introduce me and give me their stamp of approval for being a good Anatolian Momma. 3 1/2 hours over there, 3 1/2 hours back, long visit in between, it was almost midnight when we got back. Eric has some of the finest Anatolians in the country, if not the finest, and is currently breeding 2 females. He said I passed inspection so I hope to get a puppy from him. He seldom breeds, so this is a big deal. 

We are tired, they are still sleeping. I made coffee, went out, turned dogs and ewes out, fed Ringo and Cooper, came back in for a cup of coffee. Going for another cup.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> We went to Leander yesterday to see Eric. @Ridgetop and husband wanted to introduce me and give me their stamp of approval for being a good Anatolian Momma. 3 1/2 hours over there, 3 1/2 hours back, long visit in between, it was almost midnight when we got back. Eric has some of the finest Anatolians in the country, if not the finest, and is currently breeding 2 females. He said I passed inspection so I hope to get a puppy from him. He seldom breeds, so this is a big deal.
> 
> We are tired, they are still sleeping. I made coffee, went out, turned dogs and ewes out, fed Ringo and Cooper, came back in for a cup of coffee. Going for another cup.


OOOH! I'm really hoping you can get one of those pups soon!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Today I transition from my old flip phone...one networks won't support at end of year 😩😢 and has been with me a long time...to a "bite the bullet" smart phone.  I'm in a state of trauma that isn't nice.  Old one can't have contacts moved. So will need input and I'm not even sure how at this moment -- sheer panic! 🥵 and it gets worse...my tablet battery is dying, so cost of that is close to a new unit.  Buying new unit.  Yep, another thing to relearn, set up, etc.  Sheesh!!  Overload on my brain!

This is way, way more stressful than the dentist. i need a valium.  Heading to store now.


----------



## Baymule

Poor @Mini Horses !!! Dragged kicking and screaming to a new phone and tablet! LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Today I transition from my old flip phone...one networks won't support at end of year 😩😢 and has been with me a long time...to a "bite the bullet" smart phone.  I'm in a state of trauma that isn't nice.  Old one can't have contacts moved. So will need input and I'm not even sure how at this moment -- sheer panic! 🥵 and it gets worse...my tablet battery is dying, so cost of that is close to a new unit.  Buying new unit.  Yep, another thing to relearn, set up, etc.  Sheesh!!  Overload on my brain!
> 
> This is way, way more stressful than the dentist. i need a valium.  Heading to store now.


YES!!!  I despise having to learn new electronics!!!    


With that said...  I REALLY like my smart phone.


----------



## Mini Horses

reading the phone op manual..... Certain it can do MORE than I ever want it to. This is overwhelming for the day.  . Probably feel ok with it before the month is out. Yeah, slide right, hit twice, hold 3 fingers and....geesh!! I need a patient 10 yr old to just give me hands on training. 😢

For now, I'm adding contacts, can turn off and on, answer calls, handle msgs, make a hot spot....ok for now. 👍. Will set up & add msg on mailbox.

Where's that wine????    No, haven't gotten the new tablet.  Need a couple recoup days! . Looked and pretty well settled on one....price and sale checking first.


----------



## Mini Horses

. Progress....entering this from this new phone! Oh the learning curve!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Progress....entering this from this new phone! Oh the learning curve!!



You're a quick study!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> . Progress....entering this from this new phone! Oh the learning curve!!


Did you have to track down a 10 year old?


----------



## farmerjan

God Bless You @Mini Horses ... I have not gotten to that point...


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, @farmerjan, you will.  I can't say I'm liking it....but I am adjusting. 😳

Things are confusing -- mostly due to touch screens and symbols with it all. 🤷 I'll work through it eventually.  @Alaskan, still searching for that 10 yr old!    it's the key 😊👍

This is a lot at one time.  Old memory bank is stressing.   

Some things are familiar.  But the operating system is faster, net connect faster...I've been on slower & older.   Now, you touch something and are taken to places unknown, you didn't want to go to and aren't sure how to get back.  🤪


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Grabbed a cup of coffee at a truck stop on the way. At my appointment for a joint class. They can HAVE this old knee! In 2 weeks I’m getting a new one! Appointments all day.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Things are confusing -- mostly due to touch screens and symbols with it all. 🤷 I'll work through it eventually. @Alaskan, still


I hate that!  I worked hard to be literate, I want words!

While driving a few weeks back, I saw that they had swapped out one of the "school bus stop ahead" signs with a sign with a picture/icon! 

i spent so much time trying to figure out what that icon was supposed to be!  It was way too much detail!  Crazy stupid.


Mini Horses said:


> Now, you touch something and are taken to places unknown, you didn't want to go to and aren't sure how to get back. 🤪


I have never recovered from my few internet oops.

The time I was wanting to find a rare breed of chicken from South America and typed in "South American chicks"


Or the time, when the kids were really little and I wanted them to listen to the sounds that peacocks make, so I looked for videos of "peacock scream".  Yeah...  what is the second half of the word peacock??? I had no idea that videos like that were open access.


That was maybe 16 years back... still haven't recovered.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> Oh, @farmerjan, you will.  I can't say I'm liking it....but I am adjusting. 😳
> 
> Things are confusing -- mostly due to touch screens and symbols with it all. 🤷 I'll work through it eventually.  @Alaskan, still searching for that 10 yr old!    it's the key 😊👍
> 
> This is a lot at one time.  Old memory bank is stressing.
> 
> Some things are familiar.  But the operating system is faster, net connect faster...I've been on slower & older.   Now, you touch something and are taken to places unknown, you didn't want to go to and aren't sure how to get back.  🤪


Regarding touch screen symbols get used to the phrase “stupid thumb”. 😜


----------



## Blue Sky

Turning the flock out. There is a bald eagle roosting in that tree line. Hope he doesn’t like lamb. The chickens are learning to run to the nearest LGD if caught away from cover. I hear the eagle far more than I see him.


----------



## farmerjan

As long as the lambs aren't too small they should be fine from the eagle.  The DA@# eagles sure worked on my chickens though.  They can carry off a 6-7 lb bird... they dropped a few in the neighbors yard that were too heavy the year they were decimating the flock of free range layers I had... 
Pretty field/view with the sheep.


----------



## Mini Horses

I see the LGD looking back....laggers maybe, or?  Nice herd.


----------



## Baymule

I got HOT WATER! The real estate lady and I became friends and she came over yesterday while I was gone and let the plumbers in to fix the water heater.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Regarding touch screen symbols get used to the phrase “stupid thumb”. 😜


Also get used to saying "STUPID SPELL FIXER!!!" Then typing what you WANTED to say. Definitely proofread before sending.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I got HOT WATER! The real estate lady and I became friends and she came over yesterday while I was gone and let the plumbers in to fix the water heater.


  HALLELUJAH.


----------



## Baymule

Since I have hot water, I loaded up the dishwasher and it doesn’t work. Here I go again.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Bruce said:


> Also get used to saying "STUPID SPELL FIXER!!!" Then typing what you WANTED to say. Definitely proofread before sending.


My phone autocorrects to the most improper words. You'd think a 14 year old boy was using my phone.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

On my second cup and I may need some more after this. I have found that I'm having trouble sleeping, my mind is racing-I'm waiting to hear from the masters program about when I'm starting classes. My advisor mentioned that it may be October-I think it would be nice to know a little ahead of time. But I might be reaching. 
It's chilly this morning, of course my air conditioner kicked on-this thing is SO not functioning properly. When it's 95 degrees it goes on strike. 

Last night we had an interesting experience. We know that we have a bazillion turkeys that live in the trees, but while eating dinner out on the deck we watched one take off like a jet and land in the cherry tree right over our heads. HUGE tom turkey. The branch was a little too thin for him and he rolled off of it-very ungracefully onto the deck beside our table. He shook his feathers out and strutted off and you could almost hear him saying "I meant to do that-I don't greet you folks often enough". My small dog, Shelby, hid under the table for the rest of the meal peering out into the skies just in case more turkeys were going to drop from the heavens.

TodayI am cleaning up the garage. part 2. My hay bales exploded everywhere for some reason, which smells wonderful, but I have hay in and on everything. Tomorrow is the High School homecoming, and our apparatus is in a parade so I have to wash both ambulances and my first responder car. I hope it's slightly warmer than it is this morning-we get soaked spraying the ambulances down. My crews are looking forward to the parade and football game that follows. It's a fun day for all!


----------



## Mini Horses

It's amazing the flight ability of those toms!  They don't appear capable of lifting the bulk, when strutting about.  Cattle ... Another bulk mass that is far more agile than we may think.  Respect them and their space. 😁

Nice temps, clear skies, humidity down, a day at home. 🤷 What more could ya want?😁. Coffee good.  Sounds like a good start....


----------



## Baymule

Turkey bomb! That’s funny! 

I woke up at 2:30, I guess I’m worried about how the devil I’m going to make it the first 2 weeks after knee replacement surgery. Chris and his girlfriend came over yesterday and said they would pick me up from the hospital, and take me to therapy until I can drive. One or the other will stay with me during the day. I’m going to do some cooking so I only have to heat up something to eat. I’m stubborn, hard headed, and determined. I’ll get it done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Loud noises outside....aha...harvesting the corn field.    it'll be gone in couple  hours.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

First cup in, considering another (who am I kidding-I'm getting another cup) Went off to bed early last night, after the Mets game-it was a nail biter for sure. This weekend is consumed with football-high school homecoming today then PAL tomorrow. We do ambulance standbys for the games and since the young kids in my company can't be bothered-my weekend is full. 
DS1 just scared the bejeezus out of me, creeping in to "borrow" an egg. He's planning a great Sunday dinner for us all, so I can't complain. He's a fantastic chef, thank goodness because I'm a basic cook-hot and edible is my specialty. 
I got an email from my school requesting a revision/clarification on my personal statements. Yeah, that ruined my mood. I did it and resubmitted, so now I've got something to worry about until I hear back-thank goodness-I thought I'd be able to just enjoy my weekend. 
Last night we heard what sounded like owls-a whole bunch of them. Very cool, but Shelby wanted no part of that so she went inside. My golden, Honey, was scouting the yard for them-she is a hunter and those owls would have been unlucky had they gotten near her. The other dogs slept right through. they only pay attention if they hear the dog food bin open or a cheese wrapper. 

Off for the next cup!


----------



## Baymule

I’ve done my pre-op exercises, been outside, fed rams and their paramours, turned ewes and dogs out and now my reward, coffee and BYH. I slept until 6:30 this morning. It’s real foggy, can’t see end of driveway. Can’t see my ewes out on the field. Went to town yesterday, TSC for dog food, Walmart for stuff and a few groceries. I walked 3.2 miles for my days total. I’ll put another coat of paint on my closet boards, maybe put up brackets today. Maybe.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve sat here all morning catching up on BYH, TEG and SS. Plus I needed the rest. Going outside now.


----------



## Bruce

Good that you are doing your pre-op BYH, TEG And SS reading. You need to hone your abilities since that is all you'll be able to do in a couple of weeks 



Honeybee Hill said:


> My phone autocorrects to the most improper words. You'd think a 14 year old boy was using my phone.


You would think! I don't remember what I was was typing the other day but it changed one word to "crap". I did not type, nor intend to type, "crap"!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool 60 and thick fog at get up an hr ago.  Burning off now.  I'll close windows soon as cool night air changes to heated.  Then, morning chores and back in to get the corn cut from ears removed from freezer for room to put meats, then can it for winter.  That's a morning job while grass dries -- gotta mow this afternoon -- back to a working life come Monday. 

Right now I'm enjoying my coffee and catching up on everyone else.  😁


----------



## Baymule

My morning; fix coffee, go outside, let Carson out of yard. Feed Cooper and Dessa, feed Ringo and Number One. Let dogs and ewes out. Pet Sentry and Sheba. Go in house, let Carson in. Get cup of coffee and open up BYH. LOL

Son came in yesterday, we went to Madisonville to get his old truck. He’ll take it back to his job in Greenville and park dually here.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ; That's nice son came in for a visit.  Is his job going well? I am guessing it will last a while since he is switching trucks and not keeping the more expensive to run dually there,  for now.  
Yep, gotta catch up on BYH when it is soaking wet with dew out there in the mornings.  
I will be headed to the hay field but not until probably at least noon time since the dew is so heavy and wet and the sun takes awhile to get above the tree lines anymore...
Dishes to do and chickens to tend to... already ate a bowl of cereal... I had eggs for supper last night.


----------



## Baymule

He was going to mow his yard, then come mow mine, but mower wouldn't start. It's in a container that I blocked up, so he's getting a tilt trailer from a friend, loading the mower, winching it out, then taking it to friend for friend to take to fix-it place for warranty work.


----------



## Mini Horses

I FEEL SO ACCOMPLISHED!!!  Only 4 days to figure out how to respond to phone msgs    couldn't figure what to tap to get keyboard up!!  Little block said "send msg"...should say type msg! 😇 interpretation!  By end of year I'll be taking and sending pics...🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule

Your granddaughter could teach you……


----------



## Alaskan

Honeybee Hill said:


> I got an email from my school requesting a revision/clarification on my personal statements.


What the heck is that????




Yeah... that would mess with my mood too!


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe figuring how to use new phone is costly....on a goat buying spree.🤫 Boer type.   2 for sures, 2 probables.  Been looking for a while, so why not?   Road trip weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Internet right in your hand, you can find goats to buy real easy. Phone even makes it easy to go pick them up, just enter address and GPS will take you there!


----------



## Mini Horses

You're speaking from experience!🤣. I'm not needing much prodding after a year of having made the decision.  It's strictly a financial for farm decision.  I see that kid production and timing and my own stay home more, all coming together.  It's a goal.  Not done!  More spending to come.  😁    goat meat is in demand in my area...within a couple hundred miles.  Doable.  I'm investing in production.   Finding some good bloodlines.👍 Past experience helps with choices but, harder to find.  A lot of crosses were not good for good body bulk.  Dairy vs meat.  Yes, I'll keep both to some degree.

Eta..back to work today. Boo!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I've been up, done my pre-op exercises, let ewes and dogs out, fed rams, drinking my coffee now. It's foggy out there.


----------



## Baymule

Sun is up, skies are bright. I'm going to put another coat of paint on my closet boards. I'm going to town to TSC for a feeder to make feeding the sheep easier. I need some treated 2x4's to build a hand rail at the back steps, there isn't one. I think it would be a big help to have something to hang onto, trying to haul my crippled self up and down the steps. LOL Also need a 1x12x12 for the shelves I want to build for my big kitchen stuff, since my dehydrator, pressure canner, big pots, etc, will not go through the 10" doors in the kitchen cabinets. Not to mention the shelves are not tall enough. I probably won't have time to get those built, but I can look at the boards, maybe hobble across the yard to go visit them. LOL LOL


----------



## Blue Sky

Almost noon where did the morning go?  2 loads of laundry done and folded and still squaring away move boxes. Hubbs bought a ram and a ewe lamb yesterday. They are klutzing around the safe pen having missed the turn out. I was hoping for a different colored ram this time but we have black and white again. I never did figure out what killed our last replacement ram. Overnight head swelling, lethargy. Poop ok. Toxic plant?  We didn’t have much at the old place, here the odd poke weed. Acorns aren’t ripe yet and I’ve never seen acorns kill sheep, scour them a bit but then they quit eating them.  Snake bite? The book says they’ll survive that. Maybe Ram didn’t read that chapter. Oh well. Summer is back  mid 90’s and lots of humidity.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Almost noon where did the morning go?  2 loads of laundry done and folded and still squaring away move boxes. Hubbs bought a ram and a ewe lamb yesterday. They are klutzing around the safe pen having missed the turn out. I was hoping for a different colored ram this time but we have black and white again. I never did figure out what killed our last replacement ram. Overnight head swelling, lethargy. Poop ok. Toxic plant?  We didn’t have much at the old place, here the odd poke weed. Acorns aren’t ripe yet and I’ve never seen acorns kill sheep, scour them a bit but then they quit eating them.  Snake bite? The book says they’ll survive that. Maybe Ram didn’t read that chapter. Oh well. Summer is back  mid 90’s and lots of humidity.


No pictures of the new ram and ewe?


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 4, went back to sleep. Dogs started barking at 5:30, coyotes were howling and they were close. I eased out on the front porch, there was quite a communication exchange going on. It made me wish for a rifle with a night scope. 

I didn't get the feeder yesterday. But I got the 2x4s to build a hand rail for the back steps and will try to build one today.


----------



## Mini Horses

They still sell rifles!      I have one with scope, old but relatively unused....getting it cleaned and checked over, along with a shotgun.   DH would deer hunt, back in the day.   They've been in cases and in house forever. 

Very light fog today. Upper 60s which is warmer overnight than last few days.  Humidity back up.  Better than brutal Aug, so pretty ok.  😄

Back to work for couple more days.   Fri I'll be home checking that things ready for goats I'm picking up sat or sun.  Need to get out there now for morning chores but, this mornings coffee has been lulling me into slowmo. 😉. Unusual but, kind of nice.

Phone is becoming more comfortable to use.  There's still hope!🤣


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Second cup and its not working as well as it should. Chilly night with rain on and off (thank goodness!) I didn't want to get out of bed. 
DH is leaving for the lake house with his cousin this morning to close it up for the winter, I need to bring in plants, and do a general cleaning of the deck and shed. The garage looks winter ready, so just moving palm trees indoors is all that's left for that. 
Still waiting to hear from my school...I'm not checking my email every hour...I wait until it's two hours.   

I'm trying to keep an eye on Cat 3 Fiona, may be having some family from Florida if she takes a shift. The app that I have needs a paid upgrade to check hurricane paths, so I'm searching for another way to see it. I don't watch the news either-too much garbage on there. 
Well, off to have cup #3. Let's see if it inspires me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, got my coffee in, and now waiting for class to start. Busy day here, also going to go for a run.
Just figured I should actually say hi instead of constantly stocking


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> They still sell rifles!      I have one with scope, old but relatively unused....getting it cleaned and checked over, along with a shotgun.   DH would deer hunt, back in the day.   They've been in cases and in house forever.



Night scope let’s you see animals at night. Pitch black darkness, can’t see anything.  I watched videos of night hunting hogs and coyotes, pretty cool.


----------



## Alaskan

I got myself brand new (new to me, refurbished) fancy Bluetooth earbuds.

Cooooooooool


----------



## Margali

Honeybee Hill said:


> I'm trying to keep an eye on Cat 3 Fiona, may be having some family from Florida if she takes a shift. The app that I have needs a paid upgrade to check hurricane paths, so I'm searching for another way to see it.







__





						NHC Mobile
					





					www.nhc.noaa.gov
				



This is the National Hurricane Center page with official maps in low graphic version for limited bandwidth. HTH


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> goat meat is in demand in my area


I buy goat meat, LaMancha (I STILL think they need real ears!! ) from Heather the goat lady at the farmer's market. Tastes more like beef than lamb, have fed it to the unsuspecting and heard nothing so all good!



Honeybee Hill said:


> I'm trying to keep an eye on Cat 3 Fiona, may be having some family from Florida if she takes a shift.


Fiona is going nowhere near Florida. Now if you happen to know someone in Bermuda you can worry



Poka_Doodle said:


> Just figured I should actually say hi instead of constantly stocking


Or stalking  
Unless you are stocking up on good vibes from your BYH friends


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> buy goat meat, LaMancha (I STILL think they need real ears!! ) from Heather the goat lady at the farmer's market. Tastes more like beef than lamb, have fed it to the unsuspecting


I agree...close to beef...esp so if you buy a meat goat breed vice dairy.  I've also fed to unsuspecting. 😁  its mean of us


----------



## Mini Horses

Sun up and bright.  Coffee fresh and hot.  About to go milk the goats...feed...then off to work.   😁 

Posted from this new phone.  . Improving.


----------



## Bruce

Not mean, allowing them to decide if they like it without preconceptions. DD2 is fine with goat but there are a lot of things commonly eaten in the USA she's turned down because she's never had it before thus knows she won't like it.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Not mean, allowing them to decide if they like it without preconceptions. DD2 is fine with goat but there are a lot of things commonly eaten in the USA she's turned down because she's never had it before thus knows she won't like it.


 DS's GF's daughter is worse than your DD2... totally ridiculous at 12 to only be willing to eat like 5 things and most of them not good for you.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> No pictures of the new ram and ewe?






About five months old I think. They’re beginning to mingle with the flock but avoid the dogs who ignore them.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW  look at the color !!!  I know, you don't eat the color... my gripe with all the "black cattle premiums"... but pretty is sure nice to look at...


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93593
> About five months old I think. They’re beginning to mingle with the flock but avoid the dogs who ignore them.


They are gorgeous! I would love to have some spotted up Katahdins like this! Spotted up Kats are out there, I don't have any, but they are out there. A little eye candy doesn't hurt a thing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning guys, going to try and get my spelling right today    Went for a nine mile run this morning, and now getting ready for class. I certainly miss having chores and being in the barn. But life is great here.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> DS's GF's daughter is worse than your DD2... totally ridiculous at 12 to only be willing to eat like 5 things and most of them not good for you.


Well... we already all knew we didn't agree with her life or parenting choices.



Yeah...  stuff like that doesn't fly at my house.


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning guys, going to try and get my spelling right today    Went for a nine mile run this morning, and now getting ready for class. I certainly miss having chores and being in the barn. But life is great here.


I hope you have some really good running shoes. I used to run several miles almost daily. Not 9 miles, but 3-4. That, along with other "living life" activities put me where I am today. Constant pain, arthritis as a response to all the abuse, cartilage all gone and going for knee replacement. It will be better than what I have now, but won't be better than what I had before I messed it up.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> Well... we already all knew we didn't agree with her life or parenting choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...  stuff like that doesn't fly at my house.


Yeah I always served "take it or leave it" This ain't Burger King.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> I hope you have some really good running shoes. I used to run several miles almost daily. Not 9 miles, but 3-4. That, along with other "living life" activities put me where I am today. Constant pain, arthritis as a response to all the abuse, cartilage all gone and going for knee replacement. It will be better than what I have now, but won't be better than what I had before I messed it up.


I definitely invested in some good quality shoes. Hopefully having matured a little more now, my body is handling the abuse a bit better. I spent a few years unable to do significant milage and always sore. I wouldn't doubt that my body has taken a bit of abuse over the years, but hopefully I have kept it smart. Also just another reason that I am trying to accomplish a few goals right now before it all catches up to me. Hopefully it will all be ok in the future.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Blue Sky  you send that DH out to buy sheep again! 😁 he did REAL good!!    Love them.


----------



## Baymule

Baymule said:


> I hope you have some really good running shoes. I used to run several miles almost daily. Not 9 miles, but 3-4. That, along with other "living life" activities put me where I am today. Constant pain, arthritis as a response to all the abuse, cartilage all gone and going for knee replacement. It will be better than what I have now, but won't be better than what I had before I messed it up.


Take collagen. It is good for your cartilage, nails and hair. I take it now, a little late, but maybe it will help the other knee and my hair stopped falling out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yesterday I forgot to take my tablet to work.  So used new phone to take pics, to transfer to tablet.  I read the book, connected a cable to transfer..no good, the 12 pics did not go to tablet. What a pain.  So emailed them to download.   Today I remembered the tablet!  No more repeats.  

After reporting tonight, decided I'd delete the 12 pics from phone.  To my astonishment, there were 8,000 more.apparently my attempt to "share" did but the wrong direction. I've just deleted them.

This phone is working me to death.


----------



## Mike CHS

I still have the phone that I had 10 years ago and if I have to get a new one, I might just refer all incoming/outgoing calls to Teresa.


----------



## Mini Horses

My phone was 10-12...now just my alarm.  We are victims of progress.  These days are a challenge    

Up way earlier than planned.  Unusual outside noises.  Thought owl? Don't know. Went out and it stopped. . Coffee pinged....getting a cup!  Will just go from there   another day of fun.


----------



## Baymule

Dogs started barking last night. Don't even know what time, was so tired and worn out, I didn't even wake up enough to look at the clock. I guess it was because I wasn't worried over Cooper anymore. Carson was on the porch with his booming BARK! Sheba and Sentry were barking, doing their work. Before I moved Cooper to the front yard, I tried taking Sentry out of the ewe lot to put with Cooper. Sheba nearly came over the fence, making lots of noise at me, so that was a no-go. 
I've done my pre-surgery exercises, 10 situps and now on first cup of coffee, Carson asleep on the floor at my feet. 



Mike CHS said:


> I still have the phone that I had 10 years ago and if I have to get a new one, I might just refer all incoming/outgoing calls to Teresa.


Teresa can teach you enough to at least answer the phone. A smart guy like you can learn the whole thing if you want to. 


@Mini Horses you will get the hang of it and you will love your new phone. I forget, what did you get?


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> decided I'd delete the 12 pics from phone. To my astonishment, there were 8,000 more.


----------



## Alaskan

I have just been told that Vaseline works like flex seal, when you are engaging in fierce fighting. Something along the lines of it reduces potential bleeding. 



Kids!  Watching too much MMA I tell ya!

Kid asked what my issue was with him knowing quality first aid.


----------



## Mini Horses

Cool front dropped in last night.  Wow, wake up temps were 55....61 now.  Quite a heavy breeze out there, too.😉 Jacket needed to milk.  I'm a cold wus.

Apptmt at 9:30, so coffee time for half hour. 😁

Some farm work today.  Fix a flat on horse trailer🙄 gas truck while out, check list for any other errands in that area.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Bruce

Our high today will be about 50°F, overnight low close to freezing. Mother nature is warning us.



Poka_Doodle said:


> Went for a nine mile run this morning, and now getting ready for class.


You sound like my sister-in-law. Goes out EVERY SINGLE morning, no matter the weather for a 6 mile walk or 9 mile run, then gets ready for work. Up and out by 5 AM, back by 7.



Baymule said:


> I hope you have some really good running shoes.


I suspect most any shoe @Poka_Doodle could/would buy is FAR superior to what was available when you were her age  Glad she's aware of what she needs to do so she can still walk in 50 years.


----------



## Baymule

Couldn’t sleep last night, woke up at 1-ish, last time I looked at clock it was 3:11. I made a cup of camomile tea, read a book, turned on massage unit for my aching leg, I hate it when I wake up like that. Then the batteries died on the remote and bed was in sitting up position. Looked vainly for batteries, no gotta none. Moved to other side of bed and went to sleep. Woke up at 7:15, coffee, feed sheep, let ewes and dogs out. AND Cooper bred Dessa, the barren concubine ewe! Due February 15, 2023, IF she lambs, I take back all my frustrations at her. Go Cooper!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Our high today will be about 50°F, overnight low close to freezing. Mother nature is warning us.
> 
> 
> You sound like my sister-in-law. Goes out EVERY SINGLE morning, no matter the weather for a 6 mile walk or 9 mile run, then gets ready for work. Up and out by 5 AM, back by 7.
> 
> 
> I suspect most any shoe @Poka_Doodle could/would buy is FAR superior to what was available when you were her age  Glad she's aware of what she needs to do so she can still walk in 50 years.


EVERY MORNING out by 5 AM is pretty impressive. It's a good day here if I am out before 8 AM to run, but I try and work it into my schedule and run 6 days a week. 
But I certainly am trying to hold my body together, obviously we won't know how successful I really have been for a few years.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> EVERY MORNING out by 5 AM is pretty impressive.


Rain, shine, snow, daylight or dark (time of year dependant of course), -20°F or 95°F, makes no difference

Me? I hang out in the house until the temp or weather improves or at least until it is light before I walk down to feed the chickens and alpacas.



Poka_Doodle said:


> But I certainly am trying to hold my body together, obviously we won't know how successful I really have been for a few years.


I hope you are doing it right because there are no "do overs"  
But the fact that you are thinking about it bodes well for your future.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

2nd cup on its way in. I slept ok last night-it was cold, so having blankets to snuggle down in was wonderful. It's 50 degrees, going up to 70. I like the fall but when it happens in a 2 day period of time, I feel rather rushed to get my jeans and flannels out of storage. So I guess that's on the agenda for the day. 

Today is chicken coop cleaning and weed pulling day. Just thinking about it is giving me the heebeejeebees. Earwigs seem to love lurking under the feeders and in the hay-so many of them!  DS3 will be lending the assist, so I may send him in to stomp on the little creepers before we rake the pen and put down fresh hay. The chickens should be eating those, but I guess they're creeped out by them too.
Edith has become quite the leader of the flock, maybe only in her own mind, because the white Cochins are twice her size and don't wish to do her bidding. Poor Edith with her big hair do. 

Heading up to Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun next weekend for DH's business conferences. I wind up at so many casinos throughout the year, and I don't gamble, ever. I'm thinking I'l spend some time enjoying the foliage change, and hiking around in the woods there. I'm hoping for good weather, But I guess I'll bring a good book with me just in case. 
The following week is DD's birthday, then we leave for Orlando for my EMS World conference and CME extravaganza. I hope there will be fun scenarios that I can fully participate in-last time I went I was a week out from emergency gall bladder surgery and couldn't do any lifting or running. I hope there's no hurricanes! (although TD 9 looks suspicious) 
We're staying extra days in Universal because I've never been, and I'm dying to see Harry Potter world. (you caught me-I'm a dork!) 
Well, time to wake up the kid to see about the chicken coops, he'll be so pleased. Of course he'll be in a fairly good mood since the Mets won last night.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Couldn’t sleep last night, woke up at 1-ish, last time I looked at clock it was 3:11. I made a cup of camomile tea, read a book, turned on massage unit for my aching leg, I hate it when I wake up like that. Then the batteries died on the remote and bed was in sitting up position. Looked vainly for batteries, no gotta none. Moved to other side of bed and went to sleep. Woke up at 7:15, coffee, feed sheep, let ewes and dogs out. AND Cooper bred Dessa, the barren concubine ewe! Due February 15, 2023, IF she lambs, I take back all my frustrations at her. Go Cooper!


I'm rooting for Cooper and Dessa!!


----------



## Mini Horses

51 out and 64 in this morning. Left windows up a little....maybe a little too much!! Brrrrrr !!😱🥱

Coffee just finished, so hot, fresh and welcome.  I'm thinking maybe breakfast soon.  Then chores.

Project for today is to add a couple posts and tighten a fence at a paddock for containment of the 3 goats I'm picking up tomorrow.  Add hay, water tub and be ready to put them in after the drive. It will make life easier on me to be done today. 😄. Has shelter and opens into larger pasture...adding a couple more in early Oct, so this may be their winter home.  🤔


----------



## Baymule

Chris came over yesterday and put up the Red River panels around the house so Cooper can't bash any more of the underskirting. He put up a grab bar at the shower, took the bathroom door off and I took the door stop trim off. Now the walker will go through the bathroom door. He rehung a 16' gate that dragged so bad that I could barely open it. He helped me put together my shelf tower in the closet and really liked my idea. He and his family live in a single wide mobile home with those tacky wire racks for hanging clothes. He said he's going to build out his closets like mine. I need to cut and paint 2 more shelves and another coat of paint on the tower, then it will be ready for use. I really want that completed before surgery Tuesday. Going to son's house this morning to get more stuff. Need to go to Lufkin for last minute things. I've been clearing out trails for the walker, moving obstacles and trying to be prepared. Eh. We'll see how well I did.

The tower and clothes poles face each other with just enough room to close door.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. First cup of coffee, just getting light outside. Unloaded dishwasher, put supper dishes in it, didn’t care last night. Son came in yesterday and helped me straighten up a few things and unload truck of stuff I brought over from his house. Going to another hot day, high of 97.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Good morning y’all. First cup of coffee, just getting light outside. Unloaded dishwasher, put supper dishes in it, didn’t care last night. Son came in yesterday and helped me straighten up a few things and unload truck of stuff I brought over from his house. Going to another hot day, high of 97.nd quite breezy.


on the temps. we are down to the mid 70's days and low 50's last night. Supposed to be in the 50's to maybe 70 all week. Rain this afternoon/eve from the west, then possible rain the end of the week from the tropical storm that is supposed to become a hurricane by tonight?


----------



## SageHill

I've got a ton of things to get done- you know the kind that you see and say 'round-tuit'!?! Then of course the shiny object syndrome kicks in - 'oh go do this first' and the other stuff -ends up in the 'round-tuit' bin  🤣 Slugged down the first cuppa and a piece of cake and out the door deciding today is LSD -- LOOK - SEE - DO. Already got a bunch done - moved the pea pots, fertilized squash, worked sheep and dogs, seeded the pasture with hay (feeling like someone who works at the zoo, putting a flake here, another over there, etc) .  Fixed some fence stuff, put in a trellis for beans and peas. Straightened up in the barn - every time I finish off a bale I hang the twine (can always use that stuff, almost as good a duct tape ) and I always wonder about the colors. Is there any logic to the colors of the baling twine - other than whatever they have??? So far orange, blue, yellow, black, white and baby blue.




Cup #2 ☕ almost done, time to get back at it.
And our temps today - 66 to 88. Hopefully the last hot spell - looking forward to flannel. 
Happy Sunday All.


----------



## Baymule

Something SHINY! Yep, I do that too.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee in a mug on way out the door this morning.  Road trip...all back safe and sound, unloaded, unhitched, resting now!   But coops to close and a doe left to milk before I get too comfy.  Pics tomorrow.....


----------



## Baymule

Waiting on pictures!!


----------



## Baymule

Wide awake at 3AM. Got a load of laundry on, folded load in dryer and put away. Stripped bed, got piles of laundry to do. Going to make lasagna and potato soup today and freeze it.  
I’m stocked up on feed and dog food, plus everything I could think of for me. Going to sons house for last minute things, whatever that is. LOL

Ahhhhh……. COFFEE


----------



## BrahmerQueen

SageHill said:


> I've got a ton of things to get done- you know the kind that you see and say 'round-tuit'!?! Then of course the shiny object syndrome kicks in - 'oh go do this first' and the other stuff -ends up in the 'round-tuit' bin  🤣 Slugged down the first cuppa and a piece of cake and out the door deciding today is LSD -- LOOK - SEE - DO. Already got a bunch done - moved the pea pots, fertilized squash, worked sheep and dogs, seeded the pasture with hay (feeling like someone who works at the zoo, putting a flake here, another over there, etc) .  Fixed some fence stuff, put in a trellis for beans and peas. Straightened up in the barn - every time I finish off a bale I hang the twine (can always use that stuff, almost as good a duct tape ) and I always wonder about the colors. Is there any logic to the colors of the baling twine - other than whatever they have??? So far orange, blue, yellow, black, white and baby blue.
> View attachment 93685
> 
> Cup #2 ☕ almost done, time to get back at it.
> And our temps today - 66 to 88. Hopefully the last hot spell - looking forward to flannel.
> Happy Sunday All.


Do you have multiple kinds of hay you are using? Here alfalfa is always purple, white or white & blue but coastal always only has red. I figure it's probably just what they have available


----------



## Mini Horses

Ok...brought home this brown/white buckling--pic from 2months ago...will get new in a short time.  He's gonna be huge in another year but, useable now at 8 mos.  (He's built like black at end, not related)   These are his new girlfriends.
Brought home 2 does..both brown, 5y/o...










Last girl not cooperating with cam😄no way.
Both have now weaned off twins for 2022.
 This spotted is staying another month to breed to black tank of a buck...







And these are latest additions to my meat goat herd.  Back into boers after 25 years.  Yes, keeping dairy, too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo - Congrats!!

So, one new buckling and three new does?  Or did I  mis-count?  And you have the beautiful hunky, chunky buck already.  A new herd of 5?  Love them!


----------



## Blue Sky

“Mornin’ Sam.”  “Mornin’ Ralph.” Classical reference. 
“ Hello Ladies…”


----------



## Mini Horses

@frustratedearthmother  yes, you counted right.  And one will be bred.  She's dtr to recently bought Cosmo.  Still looking for 3 more does...hoping traditional color but, I buy bodies so color is 2nd.  Goat math.    now I'm looking at registry crap again.   Formality mostly, plus knowing their genetics.   I'm raising meat...want good $ sales...young & chunky.

Even considering all males from dairy girls being pulled and bottled.  Lining up with some buyers first...but $ may be worth the effort.  🤔


----------



## SageHill

BrahmerQueen said:


> Do you have multiple kinds of hay you are using? Here alfalfa is always purple, white or white & blue but coastal always only has red. I figure it's probably just what they have available


Nah - just plain old alfalfa - nothing special. LOL but I do have to go out and get animal crackers!!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Ok...brought home this brown/white buckling--pic from 2months ago...will get new in a short time.  He's gonna be huge in another year but, useable now at 8 mos.  (He's built like black at end, not related)   These are his new girlfriends.
> Brought home 2 does..both brown, 5y/o...View attachment 93688
> View attachment 93689View attachment 93690
> 
> 
> Last girl not cooperating with cam😄no way.
> Both have now weaned off twins for 2022.
> This spotted is staying another month to breed to black tank of a buck...
> 
> View attachment 93691
> View attachment 93692
> And these are latest additions to my meat goat herd.  Back into boers after 25 years.  Yes, keeping dairy, too.


That black buck!    BRICK!!


Blue Sky said:


> “Mornin’ Sam.”  “Mornin’ Ralph.” Classical reference.
> “ Hello Ladies…”


And wow!  Eye candy there too!  That last photo of your spotted buck, fancy!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Blue Sky said:


> “Mornin’ Sam.”  “Mornin’ Ralph.” Classical reference.
> “ Hello Ladies…”


What breed is that buck!?


----------



## Blue Sky

BrahmerQueen said:


> What breed is that buck!?


He is a Painted Desert sheep. Hair sheep so he sheds his fleece.


----------



## Mini Horses

Blue Sky said:


> is a Painted Desert sheep. Hair sheep so he sheds his fleece.


Nice to look at 🥰


----------



## Mini Horses

Daylight.  55 out.  Jacket up for chores and off to work.   Yeah, getting tired of the idea of a job....😔.

Today or tomorrow a new load of hay to arrive at sellers.   Hope it's awesome!!!  I want that part of winter prep done....at least most of it.  Holding my breath on price but, gotta have it!!  Just makes price feel better if it's really good.  

So now, new phone, the darned ads are in action!  Not my favorite thing.  🤣😱


----------



## Honeybee Hill

First cup heading in. I remain hopeful for the correct result.  I'm exhausted, but can't sleep late. My body is insane. Had dinner last night at our friends house for the holiday, I'm never eating agin. I think I gained 5 pounds literally overnight. My gf is a really good cook. (and sent home a crazy amount of leftovers with us!)

My house is surrounded by turkeys. I enjoy watching them, and I do collect the feathers, but the, um, "gifts" they leave behind are massive, and my smallest dog thinks the piles are lovely to try to roll in.  Edith got wet and the other girls started pecking at her so I had to spray her with Blu-Kote. Now she's a punk rocker. My sons laughed too hard at her, and she tried pecking at them.

Still waiting on a start date for school, apparently my financial aid has to go through for them to give me classes. So we wait on the government to clarify their intentions. This may be awhile. Snails pace is standard. 

Today's list includes putting loads of stuff in the attic, and seeding the grass down the hill. included is pulling weeds that are taller than me, and look like they're becoming trees. I've really neglected the house down the hill this past summer. Time to prep for next year, garden and increase in hives. I may borrow the neighbors goats to clear out some of it. I'm sure they'd be happy to help. (Plus, DH can see just how "useful" the goats will be next year.) 

My friends in Florida have decided to head out today, so I may have some visitors later in the week. As long as they stay safe! I'm hoping that all the people of Florida stay safe! Ian is becoming a monster of a storm!


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> He is a Painted Desert sheep. Hair sheep so he sheds his fleece.


Super handsome dude!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

SageHill said:


> Super handsome


Thank you.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Second cup on it's way in...I'm waiting for the sun to come up to seed the back yard at the down the hill house. 

I have plans to redo the stock room at the firehouse today-we found some expired stock the other day-apparently folks haven't been doing what they've said they were, so I'm going to fix it with the help of my 2nd Lieutenant. 3 months until I leave the Captains position...I can't wait! Volutics are awful, especially this time of year.  But interestingly enough...this year I'm not even a little stressed. I have zero desire to deal with any of the garbage anymore, so I'm looking forward to just riding the ambulance and going home.

I'm not having visitors stay with me-they've elected to stay at other relatives homes in the area-bigger houses that can hold them all! We'll visit with them when we can. 

I hope everyone in Florida stays safe, and that everyone enjoys this nice Autumn day!


----------



## Baymule

I woke up at 5:30, got dressed, coffee, gave blood to the traveling vampire. Nurse took the 2 ace bandages off. I’m walking good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Of course, hurricane Ian is THE issue as we see it coming and can't stop it.  Almost a cat5 now!  I have video of cat 5 Andrew....we were there the day before it hit.  Entire town of Homestead looked like a bulldozer went through.   These storms are NO joke!    We spent 6 months there after, rebuilding apartment buildings we owned.  Our house was 100 percent loss, as most others.  No grocery stores for 40 miles.  We were back here in VA and bought 4 tractor trailer loads of supplies...nothing left there to buy.😔😫. This is a serious situation.  Plus large senior population there....animals....all real concerns.  No power either.  People stole generators as we worked, back then.  Stations set up for meals for anyone....

We are expecting heavy rains here in VA at end of week for several days.  It will be so minor compared to FL, GA, etc.


----------



## Baymule

You are right @Mini Horses this is no joke. It will be devastating. At least since Andrew, building codes ramped up and every house built since then is built of cinder blocks, then the outside and inside is built. But this is a bad storm and there will be lots of damage. No supplies, no food and in many places, no water. I lived in hurricane country most of my life. When a hurricane was coming, I bought 2 new plastic garbage cans with lids, filled with water in a nook on the porch and duct taped the lids on. I filled all the big pots in the kitchen. Cooked outside on the BBQ pit or dug a hole, set oven rack over it and cooked over the fire. Weeks with no power, hot, sparrow sized mosquitoes, basic survival. 

I texted @B&B Happy goats and she said they are on the west side, outer edges and will stay put. They are expecting flash floods and will hunker down in place.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's national coffee day....and here I thought everyday was.  😁  having mine now.

Sadly, storm damage will become evident today...and it's massive, as expected.  Some people will be in trouble because they wouldn't evac. 😔 I'm hoping everyone gets to safety.  Don't buy a FL car..🙄


----------



## Baymule

Was texting @B&B Happy goats Last night, 7PM my time. She said everything was fine, animals were ok, aaaaannnnd the power went off. She signed off to get the emergency lights on.


----------



## Baymule

Guess I’ll get up and go make coffee. I’ve been in bed, massage going on my legs for 30 minutes. Sure feels good! But-it’s coffee time!


----------



## Mini Horses

Having coffee, watching it rain.  Ian rain from outer bands.  Yeah, I'm in VA and it's set to land in SC in a couple hours.  BIG system!!  Still strong after crossing FL and still full of water! 🙄. Right now, it's just a steady, heavy rain with light winds.  Change will come.  I'm sure my goats are happy to have that big hay feeder full in their barn.👍😔 Will need refill tonight.....rain staying another day or two.  It's an inconvenience, not the devastation the southern area have.

western VA will get a soaker late today and into tomorrow.  @farmerjan  hope your cow calves soon.


----------



## Bruce

SageHill said:


> I always wonder about the colors. Is there any logic to the colors of the baling twine - other than whatever they have??? So far orange, blue, yellow, black, white and baby blue.


The hay I get has always had light green twine. Getting the supply for this winter some time today, will post if it is a different color 

I hope @Show Sebright and @BrahmerQueen are OK, I think they may be farther south than @B&B Happy goats so more in the path of Ian. 

Getting a ductless heat pump for the first floor of the original house in about a month. They wanted pictures for the installers. Went outside to clear away some plantings for the picture and discovered a lot of peeling latex paint on the window sill, up the trim and on the siding nearby. Glad they asked for the pictures, I hopefully have time to clear it down to clean wood, for the wet wood (to dry and get it primed with oil paint then top coated before it gets too cold. Went just below freezing last night.  I HATE EXTERIOR LATEX PAINT, works great to seal water UNDER it and in the wood. MUST have good oil primer to seal the wood before the latex sheet goes on.

I'll need to remove a quantity of plants for the outside heat pump unit. Maybe get a load of driveway stone, some for the parking area, some for where the garden tractor goes into the barn and where I park my car in the non snow months, some for where the heat pump will go and some for between the barns because lacking grass (chickens you know) it gets pretty slick when it is wet.

Lost a hen yesterday, Nina, a 15 month old BA. Found her dead on the floor of the coop when I went to rake it as I do every morning. At first I thought it was likely a 7 year old BA but nope.  Down to 4 of the 6 chicks I got June last year. Don't these chickens understand that I expect the old non productive hens to die, not the young ones?


----------



## SageHill

Pea soup fog this morning. Sheep will have to wait until it clears to get out of the barn. I don't like to take them out even babysitting with a dog when it's this thick. Mostly because of the coyotes. But found out that someone about a mile and a half away lost a goat to a mountain lion - verified by fish and game. So - while I'm sitting inside I'll make pumpkin rolls (from a "can" ala Pilsbury) and drink coffee. 
@Bruce sorry about the chicken - I've had that happen - I figure they spooked at night and flew into the coop wall probably breaking their neck.


----------



## Show Sebright

@Bruce thanks for the concern. We actually weren’t hit to bad. The eye was supposed to go right through us but fortunately it went a little more south. We lost some trees out here but nothing caused damage. Had my sheep and chicken in the garage. When I took my lamb for a walk Someone took a picture of me from this fat and posted it on FB. So I spent yesterday evening letting Dutch meet people. We did have some flooding. My friends went boggy boarding in the road. Some places were chest high! Thankfully the houses are raised pretty hight so only a few people got  water in their homes. Here are some pics.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce sorry about you hen.  Even with short lives, hard to lose them.  

Cool weather calls for a little heat.  The oven is enough...brownies almost done.  Meatloaf goes in soon plus veggies to roast in a while after.  Eating today!


----------



## farmerjan

Woke up to chilly, maybe 50... clouds and all.  Been working off the list.  Starting to sprinkle and lightly rain.  Dark and dreary, light breeze like we have had the last several days.
Cow has a heifer calf on the ground and it looks like it knows right where to go for a teat, so I am leaving well enough alone.  I couldn't find her and rode around the pasture twice... then all of a sudden I see her and the calf with her.  The calf went to her and right to the udder so I am hoping that she got a feeding of colostrum.  Calf looked good so I will watch it closely.....


----------



## Alaskan

Just put a motorcycle on the insurance 



Proud of the kid, good kid, responsible kid, it was a great deal...  I  sure it will all be just fine.


----------



## Mini Horses

. Thankful to have coffee and computer as many may not today.   We have forum members and friends who were in Ian's path -- hoping we can at least get contact!  I got replies from one in FL, near landfall and ok, one in NC,  ok after heavy wind and rain, like here.

I made a barn check round about 10:30...then got to bed.  Awoke with stiff back, better after stretches.👍 Today a walk about to survey and collect things that were wind moved.   Huge rains.  We should be out of our local rain deficient after this!  

I'm enjoying my coffee....hot and fresh.  Hoping all is well with everyone out there.  Check in please...reach out to others 🥰


----------



## Baymule

I am grateful for a home, hot coffee and friends. I never experienced total devastation but I’ve had hurricane damage and weeks of no power, FEMA, MRE’s and water and cheering for the power trucks as they went by. Florida has been brought to her knees by forces of nature that few will ever experience.


----------



## Mini Horses

News says about 30k without power along coastal areas...some street flooding, too.  This is not unusual to have with any heavy storm.  Lot of winds and low city overall, it happens.  Power outages were almost double that last night....crews working hard.  👍.    This is 50-60 miles from me, Norfolk and VA Beach.


----------



## farmerjan

Lot of rain and windy last night with bands of the now Tropical storm Ian going through.  No problems with the power here.  Today is supposed to be light rainy, wet, chilly in the 50's....then more rain as it swings back around for tomorrow, and then leaves.
  We were very fortunate to not get much, overall.  There was a part of a tree down across half the road when I went to get the milk late yesterday afternoon and I called the VDOT boss because it was actually in the county just north of me and I didn't know who to contact.  I told him I hated to bother him but he would know who to call so they could come get it.  I am sure there was other damage along the way but doesn't look like there was much here at the house. 
Got to go out and check the chickens and then will spend the day inside.  Need to get the stuffing made for the chicken so it can go in the oven......deciding if I want to make the custard before that as it takes an hour or so to bake.


----------



## Show Sebright

It took a hurricane to knock the fall into Florida. It’s is 60 at night but we still have a high of 85 today. I’m just happy it’s cooler outside.


----------



## Bruce

The second picture @Show Sebright, the road isn't supposed to look like that!!! I hope no one was dumb enough to drive on it when the missing edge was under water and "invisible".


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> The second picture @Show Sebright, the road isn't supposed to look like that!!! I hope no one was dumb enough to drive on it when the missing edge was under water and "invisible".


Some people drove over it but they were fine. They started construction yesterday. The photo doesn’t show how big of a hole they made.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Not much sleep last night. Dogs were barking, knee hurt, I woke up every couple of hours. I’m bored. I want to go outside and I know I can’t. I can’t do my normal routine and I don’t much like this one. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

So not taking heavy oxy is good but, take something otc to keep that pain at more of a dull ache.  Good for tolerance an emotion...I know you know, prob doing. 😀👍. You'll need the ache to keep you from overdoing too soon.   

News about FL all over the place.  I'm just wondering why residents on Sanibel -- an ISLAND -- with cat4 heading straight for them, thought they'd be "ok" to just stay!. Evacuation only option IMO. 

We're getting a couple days of coastal bad weather with wind and rains, more storm surge along the beaches.  I'm getting gloomy clouds, maybe an inch of rain tomorrow . Have fresh hay for rain allergic goats. 🤣

Better get out there....time to milk and feed.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, what part of staying on a sandbar at sea level with a Cat 4, almost Cat 5 roaring towards you, makes staying there a good decision? I’m real sorry for people who are dealing with all the destruction, but that ain’t real smart. 

Was watching a program on RFDTV, the commentator threw it out there, “Why should I have to pay higher insurance premiums to pay for people who want to live on the beach? Add to that, earthquakes, flood plains, fire areas, etc. Every place has its drawbacks. Obviously spreading the risk over a wide area and allowing homes to be built in high risk areas, isn’t working out too well. 

I don’t think people are well educated on the risks of certain areas. They see only the beauty of that area and brush off the warnings. People have lost everything and many will not recover from this. Flood insurance is expensive and many did not have it. 

Know the risks of where you live and know that some day, it’s coming for you. Run. Your life may depend on it. Run.


----------



## farmerjan

Add to @Baymule 's comment... knowing the risks also means being willing to pay for the premiums for proper insurance, or understanding that "someone" isn't going to come in and "fix it for you".   And being thickheaded or stupid about "riding it out" means that you are taking responsibility for yourself. 

On the flip side of that... there are many people who live in those high risk areas BECAUSE that is where the work is.  They are often in the lower end of the income brackets... many rent where they are... Many are hand to mouth, paycheck to paycheck, living also... and it costs alot of money to "go and take to the high ground" so to speak and evacuate for several days to an area that is "safer".... they don't give out free rooms in more secure areas for people to stay in... SO many just do not have the money to take an unplannned 2-3-5 day  "vacation" of evacuating to someplace safer..... 

So what is the answer?   I just don't know.  I was talking to Deb of the place we make hay just up the road... and she was wondering if we had any problems here since she had decided not to come out due to the rain and all... and she said that she heard on the radio talking about evacuating... that a rough estimate was for it to cost about $1,000 for a couple to evacuate for 3-5 days.... how would a family that was trying to make ends meet afford to do that?  I get that those like on the island were being just plain dumb to not value their lives more... but what about places that were just prone to flooding and all that... where evacuating was a smart move....yet how do you afford to do it when there is barely enough to pay the rent and utilities normally?  

I don't have the answers.  I like the ocean, and all that, but not having grown up there, not "in love with it" and not a "way of life for me".... so I cannot relate to those that it is their life and soul... in their blood so to speak.  But I am also not stupid enough to think that I am "different or better than" to think that staying is the smart thing to do.  The thing that also gets to me is that growing up in a family where my father was in the fire dept, and they were called to many "rescue" type operations, and seeing the damage that hurricane weather can do even "inland" where we were in Conn.;  how can anyone in their right mind think that they should be rescued by another mortal human being putting their life on the line..... if you do not value your own life enough to try to be smart about "saving yourself".... why in the name of "whomever"  ... do people think that someone else should be saving them at their own risk of death.....
Getting caught in a situation that is totally unexpected, where you have no prior warning... or such a short warning that to be nearly impossible to do much to prepare; is one thing.  They knew about this hurricane for DAYS ahead of time.  I think that the Gov was right to tell people that if they had not evacuated, that they were on their own until it was SAFE for rescue workers to go out after it had passed.  The rescue people's lives are worth as much if not more, than the fools that stayed behind through their own decision.


----------



## Baymule

Many evacuations take into consideration the poor, those without the transportation or means to leave. Most of my life has been spent in hurricane country. Coastal towns used school buses to take people to safer areas. The town I lived in for many years, Livingston, was a shelter town. We put people in our schools and churches. Actually people were supposed to go well past Livingston, but for various reasons couldn’t get any further. There are resources available for people to leave, but with so many people, it just isn’t enough. 

It is standard policy for those who decide to stay, have to wait for the hurricane to pass before rescue can begin.


----------



## Bruce

I can't feel real bad for people who didn't follow the mandatory evacuation unless they physically couldn't leave. There was a lady on the news (via internet) whose husband had just been released from the hospital. I don't recall the condition but he was paralyzed. No way she could get him anywhere. Her I feel bad for, lots of trauma but they did make it through.

Mandatory apparently is not enforced thus it is merely a suggestion. I see no reason to go rescue people who "rode it out" when under mandatory evacuation orders; stay in your attic until the water goes down then vacate your now destroyed home. There were evacuation sites people could go to, not ideal comfy hotel living but safe. Use the people power to aid those who did evacuate and now have no home to return to. 

And, frankly, I don't think people who live in areas known to flood or areas prone to fire should be able to get insurance at all. "Communal" insurance should be for "it COULD happen but isn't likely" to any specific individual or location.

Fort Myers and Sarasota have been affected by hurricanes or tropical storms about every 3 years.

Sorry, sometimes I am a hardass.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Not much sleep last night. Dogs were barking, knee hurt, I woke up every couple of hours. I’m bored. I want to go outside and I know I can’t. I can’t do my normal routine and I don’t much like this one. LOL


You'll not have to get used to this routine long term


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm sympathetic for those needing help to leave -- however, there were buses and people to assist and many were not used.  There were shelters available.  This storm moved it's path BUT even before, the cone included these low lying barrier islands.  Sad people won't accept warnings of danger to life. 🤷

Here, we have most all schools closed due to high water conditions on many roads.  Military bases are on essential personnel only, etc.  Precautions that may be inconvenient but help limit traffic and thus, rescues.....stalled vehicles, accidents, etc.   Still winds pushing water around ocean, bay, rivers...still rains.  Gloomy!  All area power was back on yesterday morning.

Coffee hot and fresh.  A real wake up -- glad to have it.  Lot of lights on as I try for a bright spot. 😁. Thinking breakfast would be welcome about now -- as well as someone to prepare serve it to me! 🤣🤣 I'm hungry and unmotivated.


ETA...learning more on phone👍😁. Starting to like it....those being pushed into one, it's doable.


----------



## Baymule

Hurricane Rita struck the Texas/Louisiana coast in September 2005. It triggered  a mass evacuation in Houston, some 2 million people hit the roads. This was 3 weeks after Katrina hit New Orleans and the panic was on. From Houston to Livingston, normally a 2 hour drive, max, took 24 to 28 hours. People ran out of gas. People died in their cars from the heat. Cars broke down and were left on the side of the road. This was played out on every single road out of Houston, every small town was over run with scared desperate people. I was a Red Cross volunteer and spent nights in the elementary school near our home, and at church. We sheltered friends that lived in mobile homes in our brick home. I'd come home, grab a few hours of sleep and do it all over again. The school bus evacuations brought up this memory. The superintendent of High Island ISD came in the elementary school, out of gas, exhausted and no where to go. He was the last to leave his town, having used every school bus to get other people to safety. His own family were gone and safe. He was, to me, a hero. Now he was stranded. We had no facilities for this, evacuation was supposed to go past our town. He gratefully fell asleep on the gym floor. A Deputy came by to tell us a tanker of gasoline was going to be at a local station at 6 AM. I sent my daughter home to get the lawn mower gas can. At 4, I woke up the superintendent and took him outside. We put the 2 gallons of gas in his car and sent him to get in line at the gas station. 

That evacuation was the first of its kind, it was studied to make future evacuations go smoother. It also made me decide to move out of the way of mass pandemonium and never be in the path of anything like that again. 10 years later we retired and moved to Lindale. 

We were without power for 3 weeks, right in the middle of town. Outlying areas took longer. We had food and water, but got in the FEMA lines and took water and MRE's to friends that hadn't prepared. When the grocery stores close, there is nothing. When they reopen, there is still nothing. Everything in the cold cases has to be cleaned out, shelves are stripped bare. I can tell you, the atmosphere in a grocery store after it reopens is like being in church. Quiet, grateful, reverent, and respectful, concerned for others, asking how they made out after the storm. It is eerie. 

Am I a prepper? Not in an end of the world scenario, but in a disaster way, yes. Know what is coming for you and be ready for it. If you never need it, you are blessed. If you do need it, you will be a lot better off.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just fed cats.  It's COLD out there!  Barely 50 and I'm back in to dress better for chores.  Who brought this weather to my farm?????  Can hardly wait for "winter". Brrrrrr


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good morning-coffee going in-cup one of one...I may have to venture out of my hotel room if I want another. 

We spent the weekend at Mohegan Sun casino, I loved it-it's just beautiful, with hawks flying outside the room, and the decor is amazing. Now we're at Foxwoods...and I'm not a fan. It's huge and inconvenient. Just going to get dinner last night was a crazy hassle. DH and I don't gamble, so we're really just here for his Native American Conference, and I think I'll take a hike in the Pequot trails while he's occupied. There's an entire Tanger Outlet mall here, but I don't see myself shopping just to shop. I'm not a shopper.   

Hurricane Ian was so devastating, I had the weather channel on for days, just watching in horror. We're heading to Orlando next week, so I guess I'll see what Ian did to them-nowhere near what Ft Myers experienced. We got hit with Sandy back on October 30 2012. I remember it vividly-it was DS#2s 12th birthday. We lost power for 13 days, which really didn't affect us that much-we were always campers, and I do keep a pantry of food and water for events like that. Trees down, but compared to some we were truly lucky.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Bruce said:


> I can't feel real bad for people who didn't follow the mandatory evacuation unless they physically couldn't leave. There was a lady on the news (via internet) whose husband had just been released from the hospital. I don't recall the condition but he was paralyzed. No way she could get him anywhere. Her I feel bad for, lots of trauma but they did make it through.
> 
> Mandatory apparently is not enforced thus it is merely a suggestion. I see no reason to go rescue people who "rode it out" when under mandatory evacuation orders; stay in your attic until the water goes down then vacate your now destroyed home. There were evacuation sites people could go to, not ideal comfy hotel living but safe. Use the people power to aid those who did evacuate and now have no home to return to.
> 
> And, frankly, I don't think people who live in areas known to flood or areas prone to fire should be able to get insurance at all. "Communal" insurance should be for "it COULD happen but isn't likely" to any specific individual or location.
> 
> Fort Myers and Sarasota have been affected by hurricanes or tropical storms about every 3 years.
> 
> Sorry, sometimes I am a hardass.



I agree. I'm one of those folks that is called when things go south and you're having the worst day of your life. I love doing it, but make no mistake-I'm going home at the end of the day. My children and pets need me too-those who were told to evacuate and could but didn't...we'll be along once getting there won't kill us. 

I got a kick out of watching Jim Cantore get blown around in the hurricane. He's pretty smart, and very entertaining, making goofy cartoon sounds when he gets lifted up. 

I feel terrible for the people that lost everything, and are now finding their homes and belongings destroyed.


----------



## Bruce

I'd be happy with 50°F this morning  

Some 2004-2009 Prius have HID headlights. DD2 had a headlight out a few weeks ago.  I sent her a link to a web site to order a pair of bulbs, they are NOT cheap, not something you want to buy at Toyota. She said the headlight came back on. I told her to order the bulbs anyway. She had the car in for some work a few days later, she told them about the headlight being out but back on at the time. They found a loose connector but apparently hadn't checked the light to see if it was actually bad before they checked the connection because:

Those bulbs have a very specific pattern of failure before they totally die. They will go on for a while but go off. If you turn the light switch off then on, they will come back on, stay on for an indeterminate period, then go back off. This can continue for weeks. So she didn't order bulbs because it was "just a loose connection". The fact that we have had 4 versions of this car starting in 2004, that I have seen the behavior multiple times and replaced bulbs in all 4 of the cars at least once if not twice doesn't suggest to her that I know WTF I'm talking about.

Cop pulled her over last night to tell her she had a headlight out, verbal warning. DW suggested I take one of the bulbs from her 2006 since it isn't currently running. I was going to do that this morning but getting them out isn't easy, so little space for your hand in there. Not something I could do at 27°F without gloves and there isn't room for a gloved hand down in there. So I'll pull a bulb today but won't be putting it in DD2's car until Wednesday when she doesn't work because it is going to be even colder tomorrow morning.

I told her this morning to monitor the right side to see when the light goes out so she can turn the switch off then back on. She said she wouldn't be able to tell. She always has an excuse why she can't do something that can be done.

What are the odds she ordered bulbs last night? I am betting "not good". And, of course, if her car isn't having an immediate problem, she has no interest in doing anything at all. In fact, that tire she shredded a few weeks ago is still sitting in the back of her car because the snow tire  is fine. No sense getting it replaced if it takes this much -><- effort.


----------



## farmerjan

Sometimes my DS is just as bad... except he orders and gets the parts, then they sit waiting for it to be convenient, and then when it is a NEED IT DONE NOW, it is at an inconvenient time or it is dark, or cold or raining.... I SOOOO GET IT @Bruce.  Funny thing is, he spent so much time with my parents and my father was a stickler for maintenance and doing things NOW as opposed to putting it off... DS has gotten so much worse since being with this GF.... that is why I have a mechanic do my work now... And I have other vehicles to drive in the meantime...  Makes you want to scream or literally hang them by their heels sometimes.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah on the disasters.....

My mom grew up in Houston,  and when buying a house was careful to make sure it was in a "good" spot. As in, it wouldn't flood.

So for the Houston evacuations they didn't evacuate.  They did fine...  water did get close, but did not get in the house.

My parents had enough food and water, so did fine without power for however many days that was.

With those disasters...  it looks to me that  often the problem is the people who START to shelter in place... then panic and try to get out.  Nothing worse than moving about when water and wind is high. 

We lived in Galveston for 4 or 5 years when I was a kid... my mom bought one of the houses that had survived the 1900 hurricane.   She said, that should be safe...  it was...  we sheltered in place there too... and yeah... it is still standing. 

But...  you NEVER move about mid hurricane, and you have to prep. And...  you have to pick a house in a good spot.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Bruce said:


> And, frankly, I don't think people who live in areas known to flood or areas prone to fire should be able to get insurance at all. "Communal" insurance should be for "it COULD happen but isn't likely" to any specific individual or location.


California here, multiple family members had insurance elect not to renew fire insurance within the past few years (after Paradise fire year). And no other insurance company will provide fire insurance, so we have to use the very expensive fire insurance from the state. Insurance is required if you have a mortgage, so we are stuck paying out the nose because we don't live in the middle of a city where fire insurance is still offered.

If an area is "prone to" flooding or fire, they shouldn't build houses there in the first place. But with everything getting built up, those places seem to be the only areas left available to build. But also, who decides if the area is too dangerous to insure?


----------



## SageHill

CA here as well. Fires are more and more a fact of life here -- between hugging trees and fire-bugs there has been an increase in fires in the last 35 yrs. Yes, the insurance is through the roof. I can also attest to the change in building codes - having just built 2018-2019 we have no combustible surfaces on the exterior, exterior ventilation has ember proof screening, the house, garage and barn all have sprinkler systems installed (yes, required in all of them), required 100' defensible space around buildings, driveways must be large enough for fire trucks to turn around (for us rural folk - neighborhoods are different). The list goes on. We all do what we can. Many of the current houses are built to a 'shelter in place' standard. Having been through several fires and one evac, it's not something to take lightly. There is also the VERY REAL problem of looters as soon as an area is cordoned off. For those who do stay behind many have put out spot fires that would have otherwise taken out yet more buildings. We all have our own personal "get outa here" levels. I have a bolt cutter that stays in my van as that is the primary evac vehicle. There will more than likely be another in the new truck and trailer. I was going to stay mum on this - but since @Larsen Poultry Ranch is also in CA I figured I'd jump in.


----------



## murphysranch

I take evac warnings very seriously. Having been on Level one two times and Level 2 once, for fires in CA and then in Oregon, I'm always going to heed advice and be ready to run. 

That said, if all He!! breaks loose politically, then I'm bugging in. But a fire? I'm outa there with all my important stuff.


----------



## SageHill

murphysranch said:


> That said, if all He!! breaks loose politically, then I'm bugging in. But a fire? I'm outa there with all my important stuff.


Of course. Been there done that. We all have evac lists - what to load first (most important). Sometimes there is time and sometimes there is not. I have friends who have lost everything, burn marks on their vehicles "badges" to getting out. The rural areas don't get as much advance notice at times.
Unfortunately though the media are allowed to go into "safe" burned areas DAYS before the residents. Yeah - the tromp all around the burned out homes, through the homes, etc. As they do they BREAK things that could have been kept - i.e. china, dishes, trophies, etc. A friend that couldn't get back to her burned house saw it on the news, saw the "reporter" walking through her stuff, when she finally got home there were the reporters footprints all OVER EVERYTHING. News reporters from all over the world traipsing through private property willy nilly. Yup - it's something that frosts me (can you tell??? It's hit close to home more than once).
For us, we have our evac lists, evac plans, and are always ready if need be.


----------



## Alaskan

SageHill said:


> Of course. Been there done that. We all have evac lists - what to load first (most important). Sometimes there is time and sometimes there is not. I have friends who have lost everything, burn marks on their vehicles "badges" to getting out. The rural areas don't get as much advance notice at times.
> Unfortunately though the media are allowed to go into "safe" burned areas DAYS before the residents. Yeah - the tromp all around the burned out homes, through the homes, etc. As they do they BREAK things that could have been kept - i.e. china, dishes, trophies, etc. A friend that couldn't get back to her burned house saw it on the news, saw the "reporter" walking through her stuff, when she finally got home there were the reporters footprints all OVER EVERYTHING. News reporters from all over the world traipsing through private property willy nilly. Yup - it's something that frosts me (can you tell??? It's hit close to home more than once).
> For us, we have our evac lists, evac plans, and are always ready if need be.


That is HORRID!!!

And of course,  since they are FILMED trespassing,  it sure would be nice to smack them down for having done that!


----------



## Mini Horses

These are things that you only know from experience.  People otherwise are just not so aware of the challenges of no stores to shop, no banks, gas, food, water, the looting....emotional stress!

Widespread disaster in an entire community is horrific.   Sometimes insurmountable. 😔


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow.  48 out and a mere 63 inside.  I'll use a portable heater for chill this morn.  Actually used my heated mattress pad last night 🤔. Slept well. Not a fan of cold.  Work today, so a couple hrs and heater back off. 

Two more days of this drizzle and winter temps.  Sunshine, please hurry back. 🥶


----------



## Baymule

Moving slow this morning. Been up awhile, the little bit done in PT yesterday wiped me out. Leg up, torture will recommence tomorrow morning.


----------



## SageHill

Coffee at hand, it's going to be a slow start to today - fog is rolling in. Guess I'll start with the inside things to get done.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning all. Beautiful crisp morning in East Texas.  Warm up to mid 80’s later. Saw some deer in the north pasture. They took off possibly after my stomach growled. I’m intermittent fasting and walking. This summer I gained weight that’s got to go and now that my knee is better it’s time to get after it. I have a pleasant half mile to the mailbox plus walking the fences.A huge oak branch fell at feed time. It was lucky nobody was under it and it didn’t hit the perimeter fence. Good firewood but the catch is my house has a gas fireplace. Wood everywhere and a gas fireplace  which due to placement is impossible to convert. I’m thinking wood stove but Hubbs is against it. He’s not the pessimist I am. Any thoughts on stoves? (argh another 90 minutes to fast.
Growl, growl)


----------



## Baymule

You could get a small wood burning heater with a flat top for maybe a pot of beans. 









						900 Sq. Ft. Cast Iron Log Wood Stove | US Stove Company
					

US Stove US1269E Cast Iron Stove…




					www.usstove.com


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> You could get a small wood burning heater with a flat top for maybe a pot of beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900 Sq. Ft. Cast Iron Log Wood Stove | US Stove Company
> 
> 
> US Stove US1269E Cast Iron Stove…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usstove.com


I’ve seen those and they look cool. Or hot. Handy. Boy we’re you ever right about leaving the gumbo clay behind. Easier on the feet, no Herman Munster boots after a walk in the pasture. No mud balls between the dog’s toes. Sand does get in the house but a breeze to sweep up. Based on how the dogs go after the gophers digging a garden may be easier too.


----------



## Baymule

Sand was a cake walk after black gumbo clay! I’m on a mix of the two now. A loan with a little more clay than sand. I’m pretty sure I’ll have mud when it rains. But not gumbo mud!


----------



## Mini Horses

Up early, had coffee, did chores, planning to go to work.   DD called to say a goat was out, as she's leaving for work.   My plans change.

Out the door, find 3 goats as I head to their lot....they reverse and trot off.   🤔🤨 I shake the feed scoop, they turn.  Didn't see escape until they ate and quickly showed it to me!. I left for things to fix it.   Not interested in feed this time, so after a while, got them rounded up and back in.   Stood and watched as they tried to find that "spot".  Laughed and walked...still in 4 hrs later. 👍🙏

You never know what a day will bring! 🥴😂


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Good morning all. Beautiful crisp morning in East Texas.  Warm up to mid 80’s later. Saw some deer in the north pasture. They took off possibly after my stomach growled. I’m intermittent fasting and walking. This summer I gained weight that’s got to go and now that my knee is better it’s time to get after it. I have a pleasant half mile to the mailbox plus walking the fences.A huge oak branch fell at feed time. It was lucky nobody was under it and it didn’t hit the perimeter fence. Good firewood but the catch is my house has a gas fireplace. Wood everywhere and a gas fireplace  which due to placement is impossible to convert. I’m thinking wood stove but Hubbs is against it. He’s not the pessimist I am. Any thoughts on stoves? (argh another 90 minutes to fast.
> Growl, growl)


After living with several different wood stove models...  pick any NON catalytic, EPA certified wood stove.  As long as there is a tiny bit of flat surface on top, you can boil water. So, I wouldn't pick a cookstove version.  Most cookstove types are NOT EPA certified and will NOT hold a fire.  A bit of flat top works great.

Within the above category,  there are lots of options,  depending on how much money and space you have.

But really, as long as it is *NOT* catalytic, but *IS* EPA certified you will be happy.

Well... and make the stove pipe is as straight and vertical as possible.

Clearances are not a joke, meet or exceed.


----------



## Blue Sky

@Alaskan thanks for the advice. Last winter my neighborhood was ground zero for an ice storm and cold temps you’ve no doubt heard about (Texas).  We were prepared and got along fine. Our new place has gas heat with electric blowers. So I’m thinking a small wood burning stove just in case. There are other options I haven’t thought of  I’m sure. Hubb’s attitude is “what are the chances?” My response is “2020, 2021…”
Or I can stay warm running from the hordes of: gun grabbing goobers, attacking foreign troops, zombies, migrant aliens, or space aliens. Maybe a combination plate, one guy, greenish skin, missing an arm, in uniform, with badge swearing in Chinese. Ok. No more you toob for me


----------



## Alaskan

I really like the fan that sits on top of the wood stove and works with the heat the stove puts out. (Not electric)

And don't forget the rabid pet cemetery issue....   

And Chucky...

And Freddy......


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> I really like the fan that sits on top of the wood stove and works with the heat the stove puts out. (Not electric)
> 
> And don't forget the rabid pet cemetery issue....
> 
> And Chucky...
> 
> And Freddy......


Yep. And Halloween is coming up.


----------



## Baymule

I slept until almost 8 this morning. Woke up in pain before midnight, slathered leg with Arnicare cream. took Arnicare pills, sleeping pill, turned massage unit on in the bed, rolling massage made leg feel a little better. I rubbed the back of my leg, trying to massage away some of the pain. Went back to sleep around  3. Miserable. Using walker this morning to lightly put weight on leg. 

Chris forgot to chain Cooper's gate yesterday morning and he busted it open yesterday afternoon. I ran out in a panic, grabbed a feed can and lured him and Dessa back in, but had hurt my knee. Cooper cleaned up the feed, then went back to beating on the gate. Going across the driveway to fight with Ringo through the cow panel seems to be the high point of both their day. 

My day will be ice packs, Arnicare rubs and Arnicare pills. Leg elevated. At least I have Sheep TV I can watch out the window.


----------



## CLSranch

Well after a week at home and skipping 30 pages I'm somewhere between caught up and lost on the coffe forum. Hope all is well. Be careful Bay you know it can hurt chasing after Cooper or any animal in a panic without surgery, much less in the current condition. Get better soon.🎈


Baymule said:


> You could get a small wood burning heater with a flat top for maybe a pot of beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900 Sq. Ft. Cast Iron Log Wood Stove | US Stove Company
> 
> 
> US Stove US1269E Cast Iron Stove…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usstove.com


I have/had one of those in my little cabin. I loved it. Now I have a real house and it is just a feed tack room. 12x30. Any way I cooked on it daily. 4 different heat levels without changing the amount of wood (except maintaining). My first year there I did a thanksgiving dinner using it, my dutch ovens out in the fire pit and cheated a little using the camper's propane oven. (looking back now I could've and have used the dutch oven for the chicken dinner.)


Alaskan said:


> I really like the fan that sits on top of the wood stove and works with the heat the stove puts out. (Not electric)


Me too. Just remember to have spare guts. I get depressed when it stops turning. It makes a big difference in this drafty house.


Baymule said:


> At least I have Sheep TV


And you can always switch over to watch Creal's cow tv.
Stay in as much as you can today and heal that knee.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule sorry to hear about your set back. Get better soon.


----------



## Baymule

Oh I will. I'll stay off my knee today, read back posts on the forums and watch sheep TV.


----------



## Jynuine

Sourland said:


> Hey folks, when BYC switches over to 'look but don't touch' for several days we're going to need a coffee stop.  I've set up a big tent with coffee pots and hot water supply.  It isn't fancy, but it will work for a few days.  Always accessible, and milk is in the refrigerator.  Throw your trash in the cans, tidy up, and first person here each morning please get things started.  Stop in to say, "Good Morning".
> 
> Sour your temporary coffee man.


Oh man I haven’t been there in a while… 😂


----------



## CLSranch

Jynuine said:


> Oh man I haven’t been there in a while… 😂


That reminded me I should do my quarterly check in. It seems th
at everyone that was common on the local/state page I did visit has been as regular as me the last few years. I quite that coffee page some time ago.

  Ohh I'm home and can watch MeTv/ Hogans hero's again, Yay. I had metv on the last job but never actually scrolled down past the first channel that caught my eye. I don't mind the standing up to change channel's but the tv's own channel selector doesn't work that well.


----------



## Show Sebright

y’all I know fall isn’t even here yet but I’m already ready for winter so is Dutch I guess


----------



## Show Sebright

Ok fall pictures are here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine!  Warm temps back!  Yah!!!!!  

Sure lifts your spirits after several days of cloud cover, drizzle and temps 20 degree below norm. . But then, thankful that is all Ian gave me.

Usual work day.  Finishing coffee to scoot on out.  Goat auction tomorrow.  Last 3 kids leave and a day with fun.  Not looking to buy, just visit and sell. 😄reduce feed bill & aggravation.

Got some canning done this week...nice diversion on those cool days.  Baked, too.  Heat inside. 👍😂


----------



## CLSranch

Sounds like you made the best out of the cooler days Mini. It's about time to start splitting wood for oncoming much cooler days. The little propane heater will do for the chili mornings for quite some time though.


----------



## Blue Sky

Not today Mr. Coyote. 
Large coyote made a brazen run at the flock just now. Dogs changed his early dinner plans. The Komondor stayed with the flock til he saw me run out. Didn’t have a gun but no safe shots anyway. All dogs on high alert.


----------



## Baymule

Good dogs! Need more pictures of your dogs!


----------



## Blue Sky

So I went to a fancy dinner party. Had absolutely nothing in comfy with the suburban housewives.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Second cup heading in. I think I'll need much more.    I was up late last night, my DDs bestie fell down the stairs a few days ago, and we finally convinced her to go to the hospital. She's completely still, but the scans said no breaks-we were concerned with her neck and back.

Today is DDs 26th, and she's working-so I won't see her today. we spent most of yesterday together, which was such fun-I loved my kids as babies, but as adults (or young adults) I find them funny, smart and so much more fun. 

I leave For EMS world in Orlando on Tuesday, and I have so much to do before I leave! More plants inside, chicken coop run covered, and the bees need to be wrapped for the winter-that means an extra super with food for them, so I'll be spending some quality time in my bee suit...if it ever stops raining. 

When I get back from Florida, I am going to start working in one of my best friends flower shop again-she's considering selling, and we're beginning to think about buying, so win-win all around (I was a floral designer for several years, it's ridiculous how much I enjoy working with flowers-it brings me such joy) 🌻🌹💐

DH picked up some work at his conference, so he's going to be pretty busy in the coming weeks. He likes to work, so that will make him happy. (and some extra money never hurts!)

Have a great Saturday!!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Blue Sky said:


> So I went to a fancy dinner party. Had absolutely nothing in comfy with the suburban housewives.


I live in the land of the suburban wine and soccer moms. I have zero in common with them for the most part-that's why I bought some property. I won't have to see them or their boxed wine soaked selves...until they call for an ambulance.


----------



## Mini Horses

Saturday goat auction....need to take 3 young bucklings.  Not really wanting to deal with catching this AM.  Usually have them penned and trailer backed to load.  Didn't get all that done yesterday. 🤔😱. It'll be a toss up now.😔. Maybe more coffee will help to encourage me!! 🙏🤣. Maybe just the oldest one annoying me will work.....to be continued.

Coffee is strong and hot...sun is bright...temps are not.  Only 57 out, they say mid 60 may happen.  Norm is 75 this time of year.  Jacket for today.  Cool all weekend, back to normal for week ahead.  That time of year...dress in layers.😁

Better get moving and see if catches happen.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Better get moving and see if catches happen.


Hope you can catch them all!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bucklings having NO part of leaving farm 🥴🙄. Next month pen night before....as normally do. 🤷

WOW...35 outside!  Didn't see that coming.  More like 40 predicted.  Neither welcome this early in the fall/winter season.   Suck it up time?   Nawh. More 70s coming👍 just a cool front for a couple days. Brrr. 66 inside. Oven meals today     thankfully hot coffee is ready.  

I'd turned my alarm off but, body didn't agree...woke anyway.  Now I'm waiting for daylight.  Boring!🥱


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready. I might’ve over done myself the last 2 days. I use the step counter on my phone to see how far I’ve walked that day. Friday-1 mile.  Kinda proud of myself. Saturday, yesterday, 1 1/2 miles. Wasn’t trying to, just did. BUT I sat outside yesterday morning for hours, mostly on my Walker seat. My knee stayed bent in a “normal “ position. I was up and down, but no leg elevated and propped up. I’m not too proud of myself anymore…….. LOL 
I’ve done my morning exercises and massaged leg with Arnicare. In recliner, feet up. Coffee is good. 
Hahaha, Anatolians rushed the fence. A beautiful red Brahma heifer was at the fence just across driveway and they saw her as a threat.


----------



## CLSranch

A cool start here today. Colder than yesterday. Watched part of a Horse show yesterday. Oddly just made me think I should be showing my horses.


Honeybee Hill said:


> and the bees need to be wrapped for the winter-that means an extra super with food for them, so I'll be spending some quality time in my bee suit...if it ever stops raining.


I should've done a full inspection when I got home. It still needs done but waiting for the rare cold and windy weather to get better/back to normal.


Baymule said:


> T I sat outside yesterday morning for hours, mostly on my Walker seat


Just keep that little scooter close. You can always sit when you want and keep you from ending up having to walk back after being give our. At least your not swimming ...... halfway there uh oh that's to far.


Baymule said:


> Hahaha, Anatolians rushed the fence. A beautiful red Brahma heifer was at the fence just across driveway and they saw her as a threat.


----------



## Baymule

The 4-wheeler walker with the seat is my outside git-around. Footing is too unsteady with rocky driveway, lumps and bumps in the dirt and remnant chunks of tree branches from cutting down those dead trees.


----------



## Blue Sky

The Unatolian?  Has anyone seen an Anatolian with a coat like this?  I’ve begun to call her the Afghan on steroids. Maybe cross breeding accounts for her unguardian like behavior. She was purchased as a thoroughbred by someone with no experience, from a retail pet store. I got her a a rescue. I haven’t found any connection between Afghan hounds and Anatolians. I know there are about six varieties of dogs from Turkey. Some are LGDs, some aren’t. But I haven’t seen anything that resembles her. Just musing.


----------



## Baymule

It would be interesting to send in a blood sample for DNA type.  That girl should be on a shampoo commercial! LOL


----------



## SageHill

Phew - just got back from getting the truck and trailer (IA to OK to home). Truck drives great - Ford Ranger, trailer is almost the same color (sheer luck) Calico. But OMG like @Ridgetop said ga$$$. Started at 3.29 in MO, then 3.40+ through TX and OK, then 4.45 in AZ and 6.05 in CA. Filled up at the last AZ gas station before CA, topped off about 2 hours from home in CA because the price is only climbing. We'll have to get gas at the rez - they've always got the best price around here.
All that said - driving through what I call the breadbasket of the US - a lot of corn still in the fields. You know - city kids - they have NO IDEA of what this country is. It would be nice if they could go out and experience real country. Somehow - so they don't think their veggies are direct from the Jolly Green Giant and their burgers are more than something wrapped in paper from Micky D, or BK or whatever. 
We are driven by city people. Many of whom have never seen even a chicken up close, let alone cattle, or corn fields and combines. 
Just sayin'


----------



## Blue Sky

I put this on my Facebook homepage and they removed it.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93902
> I put this on my Facebook homepage and they removed it.


Yeah - FB. They keep what they want people to see and remove what they don't want people to see. I quit FB over a year ago and they are still removing things like that that I posted well over a year ago.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> The Unatolian?  Has anyone seen an Anatolian with a coat like this?  I’ve begun to call her the Afghan on steroids. Maybe cross breeding accounts for her unguardian like behavior. She was purchased as a thoroughbred by someone with no experience, from a retail pet store. I got her a a rescue. I haven’t found any connection between Afghan hounds and Anatolians. I know there are about six varieties of dogs from Turkey. Some are LGDs, some aren’t. But I haven’t seen anything that resembles her. Just musing


Nope. Cute, but ohhhhhh that coat. Around here that would be a foxtail magnet. Probably a "designer breed"   
I was in the airport Thursday and this guy had a service dog -- looked to me like an oversized Bearded Collie -- so after seeing it several times I asked - is that a Beardie? and the guy said no it's a Beardie-Shi-doodle --- OMG.


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Nope. Cute, but ohhhhhh that coat. Around here that would be a foxtail magnet. Probably a "designer breed"
> I was in the airport Thursday and this guy had a service dog -- looked to me like an oversized Bearded Collie -- so after seeing it several times I asked - is that a Beardie? and the guy said no it's a Beardie-Shi-doodle --- OMG.



Designer dogs are just mutts with a fancy name.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Designer dogs are just mutts with a fancy name.


Exactly!! And they charge $$ for a mutt. Grrrrrr


----------



## farmerjan

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93902
> I put this on my Facebook homepage and they removed it.


They are a sorry bunch of controlling idiots that have too much money so they can control what everyone else sees and does... to the point of total indoctrination of the up and coming "leaders of tomorrow".... and one of these days I hope the whole friggin bunch of them starve.

By the way... I LOVE that "post"


----------



## Blue Sky

I take it all back. She’s obviously a terrier. Front yard by the way. Good thing there are no hoa’s. Not to worry. It’s Bermuda grass. I’ll be lucky if it doesn’t cover Sophie by morning.


----------



## Finnie

Blue Sky said:


> The Unatolian?  Has anyone seen an Anatolian with a coat like this?  I’ve begun to call her the Afghan on steroids. Maybe cross breeding accounts for her unguardian like behavior. She was purchased as a thoroughbred by someone with no experience, from a retail pet store. I got her a a rescue. I haven’t found any connection between Afghan hounds and Anatolians. I know there are about six varieties of dogs from Turkey. Some are LGDs, some aren’t. But I haven’t seen anything that resembles her. Just musing.


Maybe a golden retriever mix?


----------



## Baymule

With alll that voluminous hair, I was wondering what dog could have that much fur and Chow popped in my mind. Chows were raised for their meat and fur. 

Coffee is ready. Had a bowl of cereal. I have PT today and going by the surveyor office for 4 plats of the property. I can draw my plans on them and give one to the NRCS guy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Back to work today. 🥴 But got some canning, dehydrating, freezing and cooking done past 3 days.   Now 4 days of wallet time


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Monday..ugh. Second cup just made, but I doubt it will help. We leave for Orlando tomorrow, and I'm not fully unpacked from last weeks excursion.  Fall makes me move so much slower. I love the fall colors-golds and reds. That's it. I don't like the cold, I hate that those pretty colors are the colors of things dying. The shortening of days is also a bummer, and why is EVERYTHING about pumpkin spice??

Plants are moved inside, except for the huge one that I need DSs to move. My garage is full of plants, as is my house, so I'm wondering where we will put the Christmas tree this year. The cabin is so very small, but I'm not going without a tree! I'll let DH square root that one. 

DH, DS3 and I went to the wild card game last night. The Mets lost, but we really had a great time. Got free tickets from DHs firm, and I could almost touch the players.I've been to hundreds of games, and never had such great seats. The folks around us were really nice and fun, so other than the loss, it was a good night! 

I finally got ALL the wedding stuff into boxes and up into the attic. That was yesterday mornings project. I will honestly say it will be years before I take the stuff down and look at it, but somehow it seems necessary to save it. My office is now neat and roomy again, and that feels great! Still waiting on word as to when I'm starting classes. I'm ready to get going on it. The advisor said January or April-I guess I can be grateful that I'll be able to do the Holidays without stress about school work.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

farmerjan said:


> They are a sorry bunch of controlling idiots that have too much money so they can control what everyone else sees and does... to the point of total indoctrination of the up and coming "leaders of tomorrow".... and one of these days I hope the whole friggin bunch of them starve.
> 
> By the way... I LOVE that "post"


I weep for the future with some of these "leaders of tomorrow". Many have been raised without any respect, or ability to live without their technology. How did Generation X (I'm a proud card carrying member) raise these people?
I was raised to recycle, grow my own food, make my own clothes whenever the opportunity arises, and be independent. It burns my butt when a little kid starts telling me that I need to use paper goods and such. I'd like to remind them of trees-you know the things that generate oxygen? They're cutting them down at a crazy rate so their lives are easier, and they scream "recycling"?   

Ok, I'm off the soap box...sorry for the rant.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

SageHill said:


> Nope. Cute, but ohhhhhh that coat. Around here that would be a foxtail magnet. Probably a "designer breed"
> I was in the airport Thursday and this guy had a service dog -- looked to me like an oversized Bearded Collie -- so after seeing it several times I asked - is that a Beardie? and the guy said no it's a Beardie-Shi-doodle --- OMG.


A WHAT? They take a mutt and add poodle and tack on an extra 1k. 
I'm a renaissance person. Give me a nice well bred GSD or Doberman and I'm a happy girl. Someone asked if my little shih-tzu was a Shih poo...Come on, man!!


----------



## Finnie

One way to tell if it’s got Chow Chow in it, is if it has purple on its tongue.


----------



## SageHill

On cup 2 - ahhhh. Waiting for the morning pea-soup-fog to lift. With all the rush last week to have everything in order for us to leave, there's nothing pressing to get done. OMG I can actually sit and drink coffee without the "hurry up and lift fog I've got things to do" hanging over me. 
We're going to put a camera up in The Little's stall today. With the eventual lambing it'll be nice to just do quick checks from where ever rather than hiking over to the barn. Of course that won't cover when they're out in the pasture - but it would be nice.
We've got a camera in the big stall and I do check in on the Bigs sometimes. It's kind of fun and there's a "Talk" option. If I use it and say "SHEEPIES" they all pick there heads up and look at the camera. Hams I tell ya' !!! , I don'tdo that often I don't want them to ignore me - but it's sooo cute.


----------



## Blue Sky

Way back in the day I used a closed circuit tv baby monitor thing to watch my ewes. I read later that those could broadcast to other monitors. So I put up a sign “Lamb Cam. All Sheep All the Time”. I had a huge subdivision as a neighbor so it’s possible some bleary eyed exhausted new parent pressed a button and got Baaaaaa.


----------



## Baymule

@Honeybee Hill my sister went looking for a radio that would take batteries. She got blank stares from 20-something’s. Could not comprehend. As in, maybe a museum would have one?  She had to explain she wanted it for during hurricanes. Dummies brightly told her they got everything off their phones. She sweetly asked how they were going to charge their phones with power out-that would be off for WEEKS. Blank. Stares. Duihhhh…….

Grainger has 13 online, including solar powered and windup. She ordered one and picked it up at the local store.


----------



## Blue Sky

I have the worst luck with weather radios. Presently I have one that guzzles batteries and needs a tutorial to program. Then after a year or so they die. I wish NOAA would use a manufacturer that makes a durable radio that automatically tunes with the option to go manual if you need to know what’s going on somewhere else. They used to.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Coffee is ready, was going to have a bowl of cereal, but remembered that I poured the last of the milk over the dog food yesterday. I'll go the 7 miles to Apple Springs today to the half size grocery store and get some milk. Actually the dollar store next to the minuscule grocery store has milk at a better price. Might pick up a few things if this store even carries it. Plenty of beer, but I don't drink beer.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning. I've been coffee'd out for a while now, even with a late start. I've noticed many Dollar Generals are popping up and cheaper than Wal-Mart without driving the extra 10-25 miles and they are way cheaper than the small town Grocer


----------



## farmerjan

The only down side, and believe me I get the "having to buy cheaper" .... is that this is what puts the small town grocers out.  They cannot buy with the volume discounts that the chain stores... even like Dollar General or Family Dollar or whatever.  One time years ago I had a small corner gas station/grocery store for awhile.... I could go buy it cheaper at Walmart 25 miles away, and then mark it up a little and sell it at the store, than I could buy from the small independent distributors at cost.....And I can't blame people now trying to buy cheaper...
 But the small town grocery store also might carry stuff that the chain ones don't ;  and when they go out then you HAVE to go buy at Walmart.  That makes us more dependent on them, they control more things, and we lose some of the diversity also...   
The things like milk and stuff are sold at cost or even at a small loss, as they are "draws" and get people in the door and that gets them to buy a few more things which will not be "loss leaders"..... it is a fine line for all of them... even the chain stores now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fortunately I have fresh milk every day...thanks Inky!


----------



## Baymule

The half size grocery stores here are part of a company, Brookshires Bros. Their base is in Lufkin. The other half of the company is just Brookshires, based in Tyler. Same family corporation, inheritance split long ago into 2 separate companies. There is one full size grocery store in all of Trinity county. One. There are 2 of their Express stores in the county. It's farther for me to go to the one and only full size grocery store in Trinity county, than it is for me to go to Lufkin (Angelina county) of Crockett (Houston county) so I mostly go to Lufkin. Going to Lufkin twice a week now for PT so I just get what I want since I'm already in town. The joys of living in a rural county. Wouldn't have it any other way. There are no more small individual grocery stores that I know of.

Drank all my coffee. What's for breakfast....... made chicken mole' last night, think I'll heat some of that up.


----------



## CLSranch

My little town had a store in the 30's-50's. Now it's house. The one east of me 10 miles where I used to live is shut down. Go farther east or north east 2 different convenient stores closed down. So depending on which town I'm heading to I go through 2 towns and 3 closed stores.  I keep saying around here you'd make a killing putting up a small store.
 If I just want to grab a 6 pack or a pack of smokes it's atleast an hour and a half to get back home in 3 directions. Some things I buy whether I need them or not if I am in town, due to the time it'll take when I do need it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Happy National Farmer’s day. Coffee with intermittent fasting for me. Waiting on the Amerigas delivery. Contemplating garden chores, adding sheep manure to garden area just off the kitchen. Needs fencing to keep chickens out and edging. Really need rain here.


----------



## Alaskan

Yawn....

I sure wish the "it will only take a minute,  the internet and computer age are such a great convenience" thing.......  worked....


----------



## Blue Sky

I 


Alaskan said:


> Yawn....
> 
> I sure wish the "it will only take a minute,  the internet and computer age are such a great convenience" thing.......  worked....





Alaskan said:


> Yawn....
> 
> I sure wish the "it will only take a minute,  the internet and computer age are such a great convenience" thing.......  worked....


have been there, done that got better service then moved. Back to doing …………….that. Hang in there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Internet !   Since I've had my smartphone (yes one I dreaded and put off!) I have internet even in the rain.... significance is, Dish died98 percent if it rained hard.    

I try to keep a backup of everything -- even tho I have stores within 6 miles either direction -- just to save a trip.  Time and gas.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Good firewood but the catch is my house has a gas fireplace. Wood everywhere and a gas fireplace  which due to placement is impossible to convert. I’m thinking wood stove but Hubbs is against it. He’s not the pessimist I am. Any thoughts on stoves?


Has he noticed that gas fireplaces aren't very efficient and cost a lot to run? 
Wood is work and messy, can't get around that. But if you can cut your own it is a lot cheaper.



Blue Sky said:


> There are other options I haven’t thought of I’m sure.


Generator or solar panels with battery backup to run the gas furnace. 



Alaskan said:


> I really like the fan that sits on top of the wood stove and works with the heat the stove puts out. (Not electric)


I have one, not sure how much ait it pushes but it must be some. 



CLSranch said:


> Just remember to have spare guts.


Spare guts? I suspect you aren't thinking of the same thing @Alaskan and I are. 
I have one of these






have had it for 10 years. No guts to replace that I know of.



CLSranch said:


> can watch MeTv/ Hogans hero's again


Great show. It was on YouTube for a short time maybe 10 years ago. Showed the first episode to DD2, about 17 at the time. I asked her the next day if she wanted to watch the second episode but she said she already watched them all. I said a whole year? No, the ENTIRE series. Good thing she did because it was taken down for copyright violation shortly after. 



SageHill said:


> Exactly!! And they charge $$ for a mutt. Grrrrrr


Because people are willing to pay $$$ for a mutt.



Honeybee Hill said:


> It burns my butt when a little kid starts telling me that I need to use paper goods and such. I'd like to remind them of trees-you know the things that generate oxygen? They're cutting them down at a crazy rate so their lives are easier, and they scream "recycling"?


You might mention that you can't recycle used paper plates and the like. 



farmerjan said:


> The only down side, and believe me I get the "having to buy cheaper" .... is that this is what puts the small town grocers out.


It is also what drove manufacturing out of the USA to China and other "low cost countries". So many things are no longer made by anyone in our country.


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> Spare guts? I suspect you aren't thinking of the same thing @Alaskan and I are.
> I have one of these





Bruce said:


> have had it for 10 years. No guts to replace that I know of.


That is exactly what I have. After having the 1st one for a few years and getting another one the 1st started to quit. I had the other and ordered another for the garage that later went into the house. Later the wife looked up the replacement guts and then later read it is suggested to replace the guts every 2 years. Maybe mine got TOOO hot. Very bad insulation and drafty house that while short termed and kinda rare hits sub 0 Fahrenheit.


Bruce said:


> It is also what drove manufacturing out of the USA to China and other "low cost countries". So many things are no longer made by anyone in our country.


Amen. Also why I keep bithing at people who say they want more $$$$ for not doing the job the are getting paid for. Also why I pay for the cheapest I can while putting what I can in my community.


----------



## Baymule

We had a storm come through at 2 AM. I dozed in and out, finally gave up and got up at 5. By then the storm had blown through. We sure needed the rain, it's been dry, dry, dry. This will give the grass a boost before frost. Domingo is coming today to cut the dead tree, that ought to be it for awhile. Only have 2 trees left in the yard, at least they look pretty good.


----------



## Show Sebright

Let’s hope for no rain!! Dutch is ready for the parade!


----------



## Bruce

A black tie affair!!!! He looks marvelous.



CLSranch said:


> Later the wife looked up the replacement guts and then later read it is suggested to replace the guts every 2 years.


Don't tell my fan!!!!! 

I did a Google search on the parts and I don't even know what model I have since there is nothing on the unit itself other than Ecofan AIRMAX. Apparently there are different Ecofan models:
806 GS 
810CA, 812AM 
800CA, 802CA, T805B  
and they use one of 3 different motors as grouped above

Looking at the fan I don't even know how the motor comes out unless it is from the front after taking the blade off?


----------



## Mini Horses

What a day.  Rain this morning, as predicted.  I began chores a little early due to rain and it began a light sprinkle just as I finished. I went to work....nothing to accomplish here, outside.  We got almost 3/4"....possible more late tonight, they say.

Stopped at a friend's and they were cutting a few collards to thin the row.  Grandkids had helped plant 😁.  Now too close but had to wait to thin as they kept going to look at their visits.  Won't notice now.  So they gave me a couple and they're cooking as I type.  Love collards....I had ham broth to season. 

About time to go milk, get eggs and close coops. I love my farm life. 🥰


----------



## Show Sebright

Wahooooo no rain and a crazy’s parade. Dutch is so desensitized that he didn’t care when the screaming was making me cover my ears. I am so proud of him. He is a red carpet rockstar.


----------



## Baymule

He looks so darn cute!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I'm on my second cup. I need to do laundry today. I've been getting outside time, I've fed the dogs a few times in the evenings. I think I'll slowly work my way up to feeding and watering. Dragging the hose is a little above me right now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Be slow and smart, Bay.  Let your body heal...it will be ready to go full tilt in due time.  Retraining muscle and ligaments takes time -- more than a couple weeks!! 🤣     how long did you hobble on it first?

I slept in today.  Not sure how I convinced my body to do that.  Feels pretty good.  Getting coffee in a bit.  Observing the overcast out there.  57 out and 70 in.  Not bad.  Sun in a while...maybe it's slow this morn, like me 😁


----------



## farmerjan

Everytime I get aggravated with the knees not "working" like I think they should... I have to stop and remind myself that I didn't get to that point in 6 weeks or 6 months... He//, I looked for the "right doctor" for the ankle replacement for 5 LONG years.... knees were getting worse all the time, they just weren't as bad as the ankle at the time... and then they waited another 18 months before I did them... 
It is just about a year out since I had the knees done and they are finally starting to feel like something that is not alien.  I found myself in the parlor testing the other morning, doing some "partial squats" to get the milk samples because their samplers fit low on their pipeline. Not just bending over as I always did but actually bending the knees and squatting a bit to get the samples.
I am still a little unsteady on them where I need to do alot of balancing... like on the 2 ft wide concrete blocks that encase the silage pit.  I worry about losing my balance in cases like that... I am better on the "flat ground" with the dips and things like too tall grass and mole tunnels and uneven spots.  Still need to strengthen them for getting up and down on things.  And that was both so not like I have help from the "other side" to stabilize me.  It will come.... do what you can and push yourself in places you can't get hurt like the feeding the dogs and such.  
I have found that I do more "marching type exercises" when I am walking to get them to work independently ; and to not let myself shuffle along to keep them close to the ground which is more stable feeling. But you will trip over things if you shuffle along walking in the fields and such. 
It will come.... you are as impatient as I am/was because even hurting before, we could do "more" than what we can do now.  And we do  not have a support system to fall back on to do the harder things that just have to get done.


----------



## Baymule

I think I’m easing into things. Therapist thinks I’m on warp speed. I’m not picking up feed bags. I filled metal cans right before surgery . I can go get feed when I need it, but don’t worry, I won’t unload it.


----------



## Blue Sky

It’s easy to over do or work through pain. A few years back I ignored pain and am paying dearly now. Rest and recuperation now will pay off later. (Writing this as I am in denial about a certain molar).


----------



## Blue Sky

I have some tallish trees. Just finished new pasture.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! PT this morning. Pain in knee is down to dull roar. Not taking any more pain pills, only took 7 in almost 3 weeks. I use Arnicare pills and Arnicare cream on leg. It doesn’t kill all the pain but it sure helps.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. A cool start here. 40 this morning 50's yesterday 60's a few days ago and 26 tomorrow with a low of 20 Wed morning. I went ahead and started a fire this morning.
 Keep getting better @Baymule


----------



## Show Sebright

CLSranch said:


> Good morning all. A cool start here. 40 this morning 50's yesterday 60's a few days ago and 26 tomorrow with a low of 20 Wed morning. I went ahead and started a fire this morning.
> Keep getting better @Baymule


Woh. Where are you located to have that kinda wether in October??? It’s a high of 95 today. Still summer here lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well crap....the cold arrived @CLSranch !!  We're getting cooler but low 50 better than you numbers.  We're at 60 today. 🤷

Having coffee and slacking right now.  Heard some heavy sprinkles a while ago...predictions were for steady rain until mid afternoon. Looked out. Its still coming down, so wet and cold.   Guess I'll bake something to add heat to house. 😁


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> (Writing this as I am in denial about a certain molar)


Hmmm, same here


----------



## CLSranch

Show Sebright said:


> Woh. Where are you located to have that kinda wether in October??? It’s a high of 95 today. Still summer here lol.


Oklahoma in the north east corner. When I was in Michigan last month they were surprised it got below freezing this far south. In shorter spurts but it gets as cold or colder here than where I was there.
Also 80 for the high a few days ago and again Sat.
  That's why we don't get snow, just ice. In front of the snow storm it's in the 70's then rain then the snow melts and then it's 10 degrees the next morning. I tell people we can have 80's on Christmas then single digits on New Years.
Today's high 52, 84 sat.


----------



## CLSranch

The weather just said they may be lowering Wed's temp to the teens.🥶❄️


----------



## farmerjan

We are due to get down into the 20's Tues/Wed nights... then back into the 70's over the weekend days.  We get the cold but it doesn't do the swings like you seem to get in  OK... it tends to work it's way down a little slower but then will stay there once we get into "winter"....


----------



## SageHill

You all are getting ready for the cold winter and I'm getting ready for the green winter - ah So Cal, heading into my favorite time of year. But it does get cool here - cold if you're a weather wimp like me   (I grew up in northern IL so I know COLD very well 🥶 -ski to school, married in one of the worst blizzards, etc).
I'm going to be "crafting/building" a creep feeder for the lambs -- twins. There may be some more lambs on the way though if there are no one (3 ewes ~"possibly bred" before I bought them) looks to be imminent. I've got a ton of wood pallets I can use. Since I already see the lambs chewing on things I know that if I use pallets they should not be the chemically treated ones. I've also got 2x4 welded and woven fencing and off course T-posts. I'm open to any and all suggestions even if I need to go out and buy stuff. Also any "Don't do this" is welcome as well.


----------



## Blue Sky

B


SageHill said:


> You all are getting ready for the cold winter and I'm getting ready for the green winter - ah So Cal, heading into my favorite time of year. But it does get cool here - cold if you're a weather wimp like me   (I grew up in northern IL so I know COLD very well 🥶 -ski to school, married in one of the worst blizzards, etc).
> I'm going to be "crafting/building" a creep feeder for the lambs -- twins. There may be some more lambs on the way though if there are no one (3 ewes ~"possibly bred" before I bought them) looks to be imminent. I've got a ton of wood pallets I can use. Since I already see the lambs chewing on things I know that if I use pallets they should not be the chemically treated ones. I've also got 2x4 welded and woven fencing and off course T-posts. I'm open to any and all suggestions even if I need to go out and buy stuff. Also any "Don't do this" is welcome as well.


Be careful with cattle panels. I have found (actually the dogs found and alerted me) lambs tangled up, hanging in cattle panels. Their legs lose circulation and it can cost you a lamb. I can imagine the chasing and highjinx but honestly I’ve seen them upside down hung up by their knees, head and shoulders through another square. (named that one Einstein). I attach landscape fabric or a tarp. Mine grow out of the jumping bean phase.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> B
> 
> Be careful with cattle panels. I have found (actually the dogs found and alerted me) lambs tangled up, hanging in cattle panels. Their legs lose circulation and it can cost you a lamb. I can imagine the chasing and highjinx but honestly I’ve seen them upside down hung up by their knees, head and shoulders through another square. (named that one Einstein). I attach landscape fabric or a tarp. Mine grow out of the jumping bean phase.


Thanks!! I did see one that used a hog panel - those squares could be a bad thing - had not thought of just how bad! Thanks!!


----------



## Baymule

Good morning. Coffee is ready. It's 47 here, high of 67 today. Tomorrow night will a low of 36, high of 67, 
Thursday night low of 42 and high of 81 Thursday. 

PT went good yesterday. She really stretched out some muscles and tendons. OW! I was able to go to Walmart and shop afterwards. I'm already walking better. My step counter was 1.3 miles by end of the day. I walked farther than that, I don't always have it in my pocket. I try for at least a mile a day. So far the farthest has been 1.8 miles. I go back to PT Wednesday, Then have 3 week check up in Tyler on Thursday.


----------



## Show Sebright

Started today with coffee and trying to forget my midterm grade. Gave Dutch his Halloween costume that he ripped


----------



## Mini Horses

Good  to have hot coffee!!  It's chilly at 68 inside and 59 out...jacket for chores, which are running late.  Slept in.  To bed at 1:30 as I was finishing a batch of cheese. . Crazy day and it had to get done, in my mind.   Telling myself 68 will be the new inside temp this year but, it's not setting well. . Won't happen.

Back to work today. Thought a short week -- looked at jobs yesterday and there were more assigned jobs.  not enthused but, so glad I got things done at home yesterday that I did!  Shuffle along.


----------



## Blue Sky

30 degree forecast low. Have to pick the passion fruit green or not.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> 30 degree forecast low. Have to pick the passion fruit green or not.


Brrrrr. Mine are still flowering and sometimes even the dragon fruit - hoping I get a few of those to set.
Do you freeze the passion fruit juice?


----------



## Blue Sky

SageHill said:


> Brrrrr. Mine are still flowering and sometimes even the dragon fruit - hoping I get a few of those to set.
> Do you freeze the passion fruit juice?


I just discovered them in an overgrown dog run (new place). Not really sure what to do. I have some bananas, may let them all bunk together in the fruit bowl and see what happens.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> I just discovered them in an overgrown dog run (new place). Not really sure what to do. I have some bananas, may let them all bunk together in the fruit bowl and see what happens.


Awesome!!
I wait until they turn purple and or get a bit wrinkly then pick them. I don't know about them and frost - we rarely frost. I'd definitely pick them if I were you. You can try and let the greenies turn purple. Basically I cut them open scoop the innerds (is that a word even??) into a wire mesh strainer/sieve and work it around with my hand to get the juice out and leave the seeds behind. Then use a plastic or silicone ice cube tray to freeze it. They're great in custard, scones, salad dressing and all sorts of things. I haven't done jelly yet. I had passion fruit mochi in HI that was amazing.
Enjoy!! Oh and those flowers - they look like plastic!!


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> I just discovered them in an overgrown dog run (new place). Not really sure what to do. I have some bananas, may let them all bunk together in the fruit bowl and see what happens.


Oh oh oh ------ passion fruit banana bread!! ohhhhhhh that could be really good.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> 30 degree forecast low. Have to pick the passion fruit green or not.


What color are your flowers? I’ve seen dark purple, mine are lighter colored. No fruit on mine. Too dry. But I found a half dozen small plants I’m going to dig and pot tomorrow. Like you, new place.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> . No fruit on mine.


Hey @Baymule , if that's your plant I see fruit! 
Not all passion fruit vine varieties set fruit. Looks like you've got a good one.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have passion fruit growing along the abandoned RR track adjacent to farm.  They fruit but, haven't picked.  Only passion fruit item I've tried came from liquor store.    was pretty good, as I remember.


----------



## Margali

Oh dear, I have a new gardening epic goal: homegrown POG. I fell in love with the flavor combo on vacation and it's still my favorite tropical mix. Passion-fruit Orange Guava The Monster Pipeline Punch is POG plus caffiene, yum.


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Hey @Baymule , if that's your plant I see fruit!
> Not all passion fruit vine varieties set fruit. Looks like you've got a good one.


Picture was taken earlier, fruit fell off.


----------



## SageHill

Margali said:


> Oh dear, I have a new gardening epic goal: homegrown POG. I fell in love with the flavor combo on vacation and it's still my favorite tropical mix. Passion-fruit Orange Guava The Monster Pipeline Punch is POG plus caffiene, yum.


Ohhhh yeah


Margali said:


> Oh dear, I have a new gardening epic goal: homegrown POG. I fell in love with the flavor combo on vacation and it's still my favorite tropical mix. Passion-fruit Orange Guava The Monster Pipeline Punch is POG plus caffiene, yum.


ohhh yeah!  Love POG! I need a guava tree!! 🤣🤣


----------



## Blue Sky

Mine quit flowering a week ago. Blooms were Snow White. There was a lot of fruit on the ground spoiled. The sheep bit a couple but didn’t eat them. Too sour?


----------



## Mini Horses

Cold out!! Flat out cold..35.  lower tomorrow.   Only "might" get to 60 today.  This is Dec weather....did I sleep though a month?   I'll probably need shorts an a tank top next week -- our weather is quit odd this time of year.   But I'm not thrilled with sudden coldness.  Easing into it is nicer.

Daylight soon.  I'll need winter clothes for chores.🥶
But mid 70s by Fri!  🤪👍


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Second cup here, just got home at 1am, but my body and mind wake up at the butt crack of dawn, so...here we are.


Orlando was great! The conference was interesting, I learned some stuff, and got as many CMEs as I cold gather in 3 days. After the conference, DH and I moved over to a hotel at Universal...I've never been there, so I was like a kid-I literally cried when we found ourselves at the gates of Jurassic Park, the music and everything was overwhelming. We saw Harry Potter world, and I have to say-the tiniest details were not overlooked. I became a Harry Potter fan when my DD was in 2nd grade-she wanted to read the books, but I needed to make sure they were appropriate. I loved those books, being a huge nerd and all. 

Now we're back from the glorious warmth of Florida, and it's 39 degrees here. OOOF. 🥶I started a fire in the fireplace already, no joke-I'm bundled up! I do have a sore throat, and the sniffles. I also developed a pain under my ribs the other day so I'm going to get myself to the doctor-the sniffles don't bother me, but pain? DH insisted I get checked. Hopefully it's nothing and I can move on with my life.

DS3 managed to keep the pets and plants alive while I was gone, the only thing I had to do is water the plants. The dogs missed us and had to have their standard happy zooms when we got in. 
I'm going to till the weeds in the garden and put down paper to discourage them from returning. My next project is cleaning up the rest of my garage, where I set up a crafting/painting area. I haven't painted in awhile, so I'm looking forward to getting that all done. 
Well, off to get cup #3...


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> Oh dear, I have a new gardening epic goal: homegrown POG. I fell in love with the flavor combo on vacation and it's still my favorite tropical mix. Passion-fruit Orange Guava The Monster Pipeline Punch is POG plus caffiene, yum.


Ok, I’ll take cuttings, root them, and give them to you. Then someday you make me this POG of which you speak.


----------



## Baymule

On cup #1, PT today. Yesterday I was a slug. I started trying to get the kitchen straightened out. It’s a moved in mess. So I did do something. Managed to get a mile on step counter and didn’t have my phone in my pocket half the time. Kitchen is still a moved in mess, but a little less messy mess.

It’s 35F and the wind that was so nice in the summer heat, can stop now. BRRRRR!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

SageHill said:


> Ohhhh yeah
> 
> ohhh yeah!  Love POG! I need a guava tree!! 🤣🤣


My dad has 4 and my turkeys ate almost all the fruit this year he was pretty mad lol. We could easily have one I wouldn't be surprised if there is a thousand fruits on them each season


----------



## CLSranch

Mornin all. A not so nice 18 here this Morning.


Mini Horses said:


> I'm not thrilled with sudden coldness. Easing into it is nicer.
> 
> Daylight soon. I'll need winter clothes for chores.🥶
> But mid 70s by Fri! 🤪👍


I'm with on the jumps in temp. It'll be the same here Fri. Tulsa forecast 26 this morn 86 Sat afternoon. I broke out the thermals yesterday and may have to take them off at lunch tomorrow.


Baymule said:


> It’s 35F and the wind that was so nice in the summer heat, can stop now. BRRRRR!


That's kinda cold for your area aint it. Even later in the year


----------



## farmerjan

Chilly 34 this morning and cloudy.  Windy still.  Should be some sun this afternoon. But temps will probably be lucky to hit 50.  Tonight getting colder they say, then a gradual warming trend.  
🥶


----------



## Blue Sky

Low of 29 this morning. New hill pasture fence needs fine tuning. One dog out but returned promptly. I attended a school with a notoriously hilly campus. Is there an expiration date on muscle memory? Hope not.


----------



## CLSranch

Blue Sky said:


> Is there an expiration date on muscle memory?


Unfortunately so. Also just muscle's in general. I think they say it takes 2 weeks to lose what it took 6 weeks to gain. I've been off work for 2 weeks and can verify that one.lol 

  Watching the weather this morning, it looks like this cold then warm front went across the entire country. Funny that it was warmer in Montana or Wyoming than Georgia this morning. So hang on all the warm weather will return, just not the plants.


----------



## Blue Sky

Hard working LGD. Actually had a busy bark night. Will have one tonight too.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> What color are your flowers? I’ve seen dark purple, mine are lighter colored. No fruit on mine. Too dry. But I found a half dozen small plants I’m going to dig and pot tomorrow. Like you, new place.
> 
> View attachment 94073
> 
> View attachment 94074


Wait I thought it was a Passion flower vine? My grandparents never has fruit.


----------



## Show Sebright

Y’all, it’s officially the first episode of winter here!!! 59 when I woke up with a high of 80. 😱 maybe we will get snow. It will be summer again next week. Dutch was confused why he wasn’t hot all night, ha ha


----------



## CLSranch

Show Sebright said:


> Y’all, it’s officially the first episode of winter here!!! 59 when I woke up with a high of 80. 😱 maybe we will get snow. It will be summer again next week. Dutch was confused why he wasn’t hot all night, ha ha


 It was a problem in the early 1900s I want to say 1930-40's with bringing wild long horns into a pen and they wouldn't eat or drink out of a trough.
 In 2012???? on the last big drought we had (in the mid south TX, OK, AR) many people, well those with $$$$, the big ranches and such rented land up north (North Dakota and such) and couldn't get the cattle to eat hay.  Now they are still there and the big big ranches are now bigger


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. A little warmer today, with a much warmer afternoon coming. Coffee is on waiting on daylight.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee! Hold that cup for me! Gotta get blood draw this morning for yearly check up. No breakfast no coffee. I think I’ll go to I-Hop afterwards.


----------



## CLSranch

Well a good I-Hop visit should make up for the delay on the coffee fix.


----------



## Baymule

Got appointment at 11:20 with surgeon for my 3 week checkup. I’m just doctoring today. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Hot coffee...yum.  Having first frost here.  A not so gentle reminder that winter will arrive and I'd better be ready!  Quite chilly in the house -- turned on a space heater to drop the chill, about an hr and off.  Working today so don't need to go beyond "tolerable" for this morning. 😄. Hay was appreciated by animals...they chowed down last night and this morning - frosted grass not wanted. 👍. Sun is out so will warm quickly.


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> Hot coffee...yum.  Having first frost here.  A not so gentle reminder that winter will arrive and I'd better be ready!  Quite chilly in the house -- turned on a space heater to drop the chill, about an hr and off.  Working today so don't need to go beyond "tolerable" for this morning. 😄. Hay was appreciated by animals...they chowed down last night and this morning - frosted grass not wanted. 👍. Sun is out so will warm quickly.


Our first and probably only frost will be at night in January. Should I coat my lamb?


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Show Sebright said:


> Our first and probably only frost will be at night in January. Should I coat my lamb?


If you mean now he is probably fine but when it gets colder and you will shearing a lot for shows yes


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. Were having a much warmer start today than our 18 the other day. Here's some coffee Bay.


----------



## Mini Horses

A warmer 40 out this morning. 🥴 Just getting light so heading out in a few for chores, then to work.  

Next week temps moderate back to normal.  I'll concentrate on the "ready for winter" list then. 👍 Outside will be more pleasant to do things.

Y'all enjoy your day.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

On the second cup, there's gonna be more after that! Late night last night, picking DH up from the train after midnight. Of course I still have a cold, and because that's how my life goes...I have another eye infection. 

Today is DS3's birthday-he's 17!! My littlest man is now 6' tall and 17. I need to lie down. 

All the kids are coming out to dinner to celebrate, seafood because that's his favorite. My vegan daughter has started eating fish again-thank goodness-because she realizes it's easier to get your nutrients from fish than half an acre of broccoli. 

I repotted loads of plants yesterday, plus potted a bunch of cuttings. I wish I could grow vegetables in winter-the New York winters are too dark and cold to even try it in the house. Someone recommended trying a hydroponic garden set up but I'm hesitant. I had one years ago...I may have kept it somewhere at the big house so I'll send DS1 and DS2 on a seek mission this afternoon. It was the original model and frankly it was pretty basic and required a lot of care for a little thing that grew lettuce in tiny batches. So we'll see about the advantages to that. 

The temperature is going up to 64 today, with sunshine. Nice considering it's 41 right now.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you for the coffee @CLSranch it sure is good. It was a rough day yesterday.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Thank you for the coffee @CLSranch it sure is good. It was a rough day yesterday.


Bumpy for me too. Had a molar pulled. Ouch for about four hours. 2year old ram died along with a nearly grown ewe, unexpectedly. No symptoms but slight lethargy. Hubbs is barking at me about dental insurance and choice of dentist. Dentist says insurance is accepted then a day later it isn’t. Benefit plan is multiple pages written in Gibberese. I’m tired of being gamed by the system. And I’m barely in it. Sorry for rant. Get better Baymule.


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky I'm so sorry about your ram and ewe. It's bad enough when you know what is wrong, but somehow it's worse when you have no idea. 

Hope your tooth loss fell better and you can get the insurance straightened out.


----------



## Blue Sky

I’m wondering if I have a toxic plant or two in the pasture or hay from that pasture.  Generally that stuff is bitter and they spit it out. No symptoms- no bottle jaw or scour, no anemia, no blisters in mouth. They ate and drank, loafed for a day then laid down. Post death I noticed a lot of fluid spilling from their mouths during transport. Boating accident?    Maybe an oak dumped green acorns, we’re having a drought. I’ve got the rest on good grass away from many of the oaks now. A previous flock at a previous home loved acorns and had no trouble. Well when in doubt vitamin b and I’m going to research and mix up some activated charcoal brew and dose anyone who looks off. I’m open to suggestions. The next one may go to the vet. Meanwhile checking hay and pasture hemlock maybe?
Larkspur? Potatoes? Lillies….


----------



## Blue Sky

Thank you Baymule and all for toof sympathy. Thanks to a ram accident years ago some of my teeth will not make it with me to the finish line.


----------



## Margali

Blue Sky said:


> Meanwhile checking hay and pasture hemlock maybe? Larkspur? Potatoes? Lillies….


I don't remember where you are located but maybe Silverleaf Nightshade? The berries are big yellow and ripe right now at my place. I have sectioned the sheep off from the pasture area with most plants. https://rangeplants.tamu.edu/plant/silverleaf-nightshade/


----------



## Mini Horses

Since I planned to be home today I turned the alarm off and body actually slept past usual alarm time     so slept until 7:30!!!!  Wonderful.  Things just getting started a little later than other days.  It's fine.

Some rain tomorrow, maybe/probably -- pasture fence check and move bucks into winter place needs to happen today.  Meaning, I think all breeding is done and I want it to be! 

Thought a short week coming for work but, not so.  Covering 2 stores for another rep as her mom is having several med tests...cancer spreading. 😔. Gonna be a hard few months and not a good outcome.  Sadly it is a terminal situation.  Wasn't found until advanced and just this week.  🥴

Sun shining now.  Gonna get this body in work mode.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> I don't remember where you are located but maybe Silverleaf Nightshade? The berries are big yellow and ripe right now at my place. I have sectioned the sheep off from the pasture area with most plants. https://rangeplants.tamu.edu/plant/silverleaf-nightshade/


I got that stuff on my new farm! I been wondering what that was. I did a couple of searches and never found it. My sheep aren't eating it. As much as I hate poisons, I may have to do a spot spray to get rid of it. I'll be glad when I can get around to do that, or anything.


----------



## Mini Horses

Chilly and misty out all day but no actual rain.  Milked, fed, settled everyone and went work for a while.  Planned on gasing truck...passed near me at 3.35 and filled on way home at 3.11 👍. Loved that!!

Last night I hit a deer.  Actually, it hit me....saw it in roadside, it started into woods & suddenly changed it's mind, right into my right front tire!!  Thought it took off but, appears it just flipped.  Saw buzzards on it today.  Luckily no damage to truck.   I always go slow as the numbers are plentiful about there.

Worked a few hours, came home and heated lasagna from last night.  Always better reheated.  Next is chores and relax!  I've got an overtime week coming up. 🥴🤪


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad no damage to the truck or to you!   Lasagna sounds delish - and yep - always better the next day!


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> Chilly and misty out all day but no actual rain.  Milked, fed, settled everyone and went work for a while.  Planned on gasing truck...passed near me at 3.35 and filled on way home at 3.11 👍. Loved that!!
> 
> Last night I hit a deer.  Actually, it hit me....saw it in roadside, it started into woods & suddenly changed it's mind, right into my right front tire!!  Thought it took off but, appears it just flipped.  Saw buzzards on it today.  Luckily no damage to truck.   I always go slow as the numbers are plentiful about there.
> 
> Worked a few hours, came home and heated lasagna from last night.  Always better reheated.  Next is chores and relax!  I've got an overtime week coming up. 🥴🤪


WOAH! Talk about a close call --eeeep! While we have deer here, they aren't as much a problem as they are back east. Too bad you couldn't have put it in your freezer!


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like a kamakazi deer to make your day! At least there was no damage to your truck.


----------



## Baymule

An old John Wayne movie just started, The Train Robbers. It’s set in the Hollywood version of Liberty, Texas. Dry, dusty, windy, barren, mountains in background. There really is a Liberty, Texas. It’s in southeast Texas. Pine forest, Trinity River runs nearby on its way to the Gulf of Mexico, green, lush, not far from the coast. NOTHING like the Hollywood version. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

BUT...it's Hollywood!!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> BUT...it's Hollywood!!


I forgive, anything for John Wayne!


----------



## farmerjan

So glad that the deer didn't do any damage to truck.  That sounds like me on average of once a year... yep... they "hit me" ...change their minds and come back and do the same... although the last one hit the front corner and wound up into the grill... the one before put a dent in the fender... 
Anything is better than the mule destroying DS truck last week... 

Some clouds and sun today and only in the low 60's... looking for a little showers on Wed maybe.  A little warmer too.  
Sorry you have a full week this week...


----------



## Baymule

PT this morning. Take library books back. That was a wasted trip. I wanted books on pasture health, etc. yeah right. Talk about deer in the headlights blank stare! Got to take back unused paint supplies to Home Depot and buy two 10’x1”x12” for making shelves to go in my utility room. Got to take back 2 mirrors to Walmart. They were too big, found smaller ones and hung them up. Chris will be here this morning to finish up hall bathroom. I meet DD tomorrow afternoon at my sister’s house to pick up granddaughters. The 15 year old texted me yesterday asking if there were any teenagers in my neighborhood. I replied, I live on a dead end road in the middle of nowhere . Sorry kid, you are stuck with me. 
BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!!!
She is gonna be in purgatory. Snicker. Giggle.


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all. We might finally get some rain. It'd be nice since it'd be the 1st decent bit since May.


Baymule said:


> Nothing like a kamakazi deer to make your day! At least there was no damage to your truck.



Really 

  Although recently the wife had a deer run into her. We saw it slowed down and I don't think we were doing 20mph, when it turned ran parallel to us then turned and hit the fender. The driver door will not stay open now unless you hold it.


Baymule said:


> I replied, I live on a dead end road in the middle of nowhere


I really, really miss living on a dead end road.


----------



## Baymule

DD and family lived in Lindale for about 10 years. The 15 year old had lifetime (her lifetime) friends there. They moved away, we’d get the granddaughters and she would flit around like a social butterfly, seeing all her friends. We never saw her, except to answer her beck and cell phone call to take her and friends to movie in Tyler, etc. Trinity county is going to be a culture shock to her. And I’m not going to be dropping everything to transport her to anywhere. I’m thinking maybe a movie on Friday in Lufkin. That will be our big excursion for the week. LOL


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> Take library books back. That was a wasted trip. I wanted books on pasture health, etc. yeah right. Talk about deer in the headlights blank stare!


Do you have Kindle Unlimited or e-library app? There are many pasture books on Kindle Unlimited and I can get some thru e-library too. Other option is request the physical copy books thru inter-libary loan. Here are some I've been reading: Salad Bar Beef by Joel Salatin, Greener Pastures on Your Side of the Fence by Bill Murphy, The Essentials of Permaculture Design by Randy Fairburn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She live and be all the better for it lol. Hi all I am just sneaking in before the kids notice I am missing. They were sick with two different virus for the last 2-3 weeks. Dh is out of town working. I am taking this week to catch up on chores and work on organizing the house. The kids will be catching up on any school they didn't get done last week when they were sick. Going to be going through and packing up summer clothes (keep a few things out but not much) , possibly be packing up extra things just for sanity sake. Wait on some orders to see if we are moving or not to be closer to dh but depends on his orders. Nothing much has changed still have chickens and pets. Well anyways going to try to catch up on reading but I doubt it will happen. Anyways need to get started on breakfast have to feed these people lol and need to get cleaning see yall around.


----------



## CLSranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> see yall around.


Nice of you to swing by.

  TGIF   R????  It's not Friday IT'S FINALLY RAINING. We are supposed to get 2" today. Haven't got that in a month since May.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Nice of you to swing by.
> 
> TGIF   R????  It's not Friday IT'S FINALLY RAINING. We are supposed to get 2" today. Haven't got that in a month since May.


WHOO-HOOO!!!!!!! RAIN!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Glad to hear from you @Jesusfreak101 .  The kids must be getting big.  How is homeschooling going?  
Glad you still have the chickens and pets... sorry that DH is still gone a bunch of the time... Keep us updated on the possible moving....
Hope everything else is staying quiet and peaceful??? Okay, maybe just staying somewhat sane !!!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for checking in with us @Jesusfreak101 . You are family and we care about you. Hopefully you and kids can move closer to your husband so y’all can see him more often.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Somebody cook a bodacious breakfast, I’m hungry. LOL I woke up around 2-something, I think it was the band of rain storms coming through. I didn’t wake up enough to find out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Awake.  Coffee pot full - help yourself! 😃. 

Foggy out and, of course, wet everywhere...no rain, just water wet.    Maybe sunshine in couple hours and it would be welcome, both to dry and warm things.  54 is ok but, I'd sure like 70.   Ehhh, work today anyway, so it'll be ok whatever happens.   Only Tues 🥴 so three more days of work if I just jog on thru this one!    rain?  Sure -- probab the weekend when I'm home. 

I feel like a youngster, complaining about that.  🤣

Need to get chores done and move on out.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good Morning all. I'm way past coffee and a little chafed that I can't move on to scotch at this point. Last night was a rough one-we had a double fatal accident in town, and I've been trying to schedule the CIM team to come and debrief my people. I feel terrible for the youngsters that had their eyes opened to what we do. Hopefully we can get them help quickly before the visions turn into nightmares.

On top of that, tomorrow the State is coming to inspect my ambulances and responder car. So tonight I will be going over everything and sealing it up. It's a lot of work, but tonight will only be myself and my second Lt. Keeping the circle small avoids confusion. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Show Sebright

Back to ice coffee with a temp high of 91 degrees! Ha ha Floridas test run of winter went well.


----------



## Baymule

Honeybee Hill said:


> Good Morning all. I'm way past coffee and a little chafed that I can't move on to scotch at this point. Last night was a rough one-we had a double fatal accident in town, and I've been trying to schedule the CIM team to come and debrief my people. I feel terrible for the youngsters that had their eyes opened to what we do. Hopefully we can get them help quickly before the visions turn into nightmares.
> 
> 
> On top of that, tomorrow the State is coming to inspect my ambulances and responder car. So tonight I will be going over everything and sealing it up. It's a lot of work, but tonight will only be myself and my second Lt. Keeping the circle small avoids confusion.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!



While accidents happen daily in big cities, thankfully accidents with fatalities are uncommon in small towns. You have a job that can be hard to bear sometimes but you are desperately needed and a blessing to your community.


----------



## SageHill

On cup 2. First cup was many hours ago - early AM it's practically grab and go. Got out early with Obi and the sheep. 
Imagine if you will, sheep grazing on a hilltop, Obi way off in the background being a fence, green trees (ok ground is brown scrub) blue sky and a gorgeous Red Tail Hawk flies through the scene - wish I'd had something in my hands to capture the moment - but alas it will be forever in my memories.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Granddaughters are still sleeping. Chaos and confusion shall reign shortly. Enjoying a quiet moment. 
PT this morning, then a little shopping. Cake mix is on the list, going to throw a birthday party for 6 year old. Her birthday was September 1, they were coming but little girls got sick. Party Thursday 5-6, cake, got 4 kids coming. It will be fun.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow...where'd you find kids??????? 😂

I'm sure it will be great! 🥰


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Wow...where'd you find kids??????? 😂
> 
> I'm sure it will be great! 🥰


I know! Chris and girlfriend have 4, and a little girl at the end of the road. I found kids!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Slept well.🙂 Coffee tastes great, warm and maybe energizing....that's a good wake up.  It's 50 out and we're not getting into more than low 60s today but, that's better than being in the 30-40 ranges.🤣. So I'm good.   Long sleeves and light jacket fits the bill.  It's overcast -- sun would be nice. Otherwise great!

End of a long work week.  I'd like a week off but next week is yet another heavy schedule 🙄🤔  to trudge thru.  Highlight of my day would be for FedEx to deliver my tractor parts!!!   I soooo need some tractor therapy!  That time riding seems more relaxing than working 🤗🤣 and I could use ralaxing.

Ahhh, time for a refill!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. On first cup. Already took Sentry out, but will have my coffee before I feed him and give him his medicine. He’s napping under my recliner footrest. Today we will fix up a book case for the little girls and  unpack their books. It’s raining! Lightly, but rain! It will blow through by 8:00. Already took Sentry out for his potty walk. Cartoons are on for 6 year old, granddaughter, other two are still asleep. We are going to fix up a bookcase and unpack their books today.


----------



## Baymule

I’d like some tractor time too! I like mowing and these pastures need it. My little 23HP Kubota won’t be big enough for this place. Son has 2 old Massey Ferguson tractors, one has a bush hog on it, I’ll have to learn how to run it. In the spring! Looking forward to spring.


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 94080
> Hard working LGD. Actually had a busy bark night. Will have one tonight too.


EXCELLENT LGD!!! scanning the sky for aerial predators.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I’d like some tractor time too


My 24 Branson does just fine with my acreage, your Kubota should do ok too, very near identical.  They just don't take those 8' mowers.  I use a 5' brushhog with no problem.  You have a few more acres but subtract ponds and woods, were pretty even.  Plus it's paid for.


----------



## farmerjan

Part sun, more clouds.  CHILLY..... was 37 overnight and barely up to 51.....more sun later they say. 
Chickens out,  will bring clothes in later.  They were damp yesterday before I went to tedd and leave for "phone shopping" and then work. 
Hope they will dry out more today.
Plans to rake hay after DS gets rake hooked up, hopefully it will be a tad bit warmer and sunnier later this afternoon.


----------



## Blue Sky

Or a tedd bit warmer    Honestly I don’t know how you get it all done. Hat is off to you.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  Massey's are great little tractors.  I used to use one all the time to tedd and rake when doug was alive and I did odd work for him.   And you don't need a huge bushog with the amount of acreage you have. I think that getting a few more sheep and rotating around more... plus sheep can be sold more easily without the investment that is in a piece of equipment... if your son already has one, then learning to drive it should be a snap... they are an uncomplicated little tractor and have a great balance, low centered so never any problem with being too high a gravity.....


----------



## Margali

This month has been HORRIBLE! 🤯😡🤯
Currently at ER with youngest son. He splatted and gashed his eyebrow open. Multiple stitches and waiting on CAT scan results.

UPDATE: CT is fine, going home.


----------



## Baymule

Been wide awake since 2AM. Phooey. I’d get up, but don’t want to take Sentry out or granddaughters little dog. Don’t want to wake up granddaughters either. Oh well, maybe I’ll go back to sleep.


----------



## Mini Horses

I was awake at 4:20🥱...no going back to sleep 🙄 got up.  Making breakfast at 5.  This will be a looong day.  But I slept well when I was sleeping.😁

Waiting on daylight!  New tractor parts arrived late yesterday.   Hope they fix the problem!!!  Not POSITIVE but, consensus of a few, so it would be great if this $400 worth is it.  update later.  I so badly need to mow!


----------



## Baymule

The alarm went off at 5:47 in the form of a tiny voice, “Mamaw?” LOL I’ve taken the dogs out to potty, made coffee, on first cup. Let the day begin.


----------



## Blue Sky

Busy morning. Fed dogs, let sheep out to lower pasture. Got about 2” of rain yesterday evening and learned that big trees can mean big lightning . Sophie decided to dig under the fence. I warned her twice then plugged in the hot wire, warned her again and let nature take its course. It started innocently enough as a gopher pursuit then the light bulb went on. Out is on the other side of that fence.  I hate to zap her but it doesn’t mean I won’t. Waiting on the propane man. We’ve been told we are: 1) Next On the List.  2) On the Priority List. 3) On the Emergency List. 4) We’ll Be Out There Tomorrow.  5) We Guarantee We’ll Be There Tomorrow. Which was yesterday.  Three weeks total. Are all propane providers like this? Is there some propane protocol I’m not aware of? Hubbs isn’t sure about the tank’s gage reading (another pettifogging detail the sellers couldn’t explain) so I’m looking for an electric counter cooktop and probably a new propane supplier. Still all things considered we love the place and this little snafu has made a case for a wood stove. (Walks away mumbling “surrounded by timber and they put in a gas fireplace, some people’s children…”)


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> Busy morning. Fed dogs, let sheep out to lower pasture. Got about 2” of rain yesterday evening and learned that big trees can mean big lightning . Sophie decided to dig under the fence. I warned her twice then plugged in the hot wire, warned her again and let nature take its course. It started innocently enough as a gopher pursuit then the light bulb went on. Out is on the other side of that fence.  I hate to zap her but it doesn’t mean I won’t. Waiting on the propane man. We’ve been told we are: 1) Next On the List.  2) On the Priority List. 3) On the Emergency List. 4) We’ll Be Out There Tomorrow.  5) We Guarantee We’ll Be There Tomorrow. Which was yesterday.  Three weeks total. Are all propane providers like this? Is there some propane protocol I’m not aware of? Hubbs isn’t sure about the tank’s gage reading (another pettifogging detail the sellers couldn’t explain) so I’m looking for an electric counter cooktop and probably a new propane supplier. Still all things considered we love the place and this little snafu has made a case for a wood stove. (Walks away mumbling “surrounded by timber and they put in a gas fireplace, some people’s children…”)


We had that problem with a propane company quite a while back. We were on a "scheduled" delivery. But they'd miss and not make up. Ran us low and ran us out. changed companies and have been good every since. If you can change that would probably take care of it.  🤞


----------



## Margali

You can get a 100gal that parked rvs use as a backup. It is managable weight to take to fillup place. That is what we use for our stove. You would need to add tee and valve to tie it in.


----------



## farmerjan

I would probably change companies.  There is going to be problems with getting propane this winter by all indications.  But once you have a contract... whether it is automatic delivery, or you have to call when the tank gets to say 30% so they can get you fit in when they are in the area and NOT have to make a special trip; they are obligated to fulfill the terms.  If not, you can refuse to pay for emergency delivery and such... document the phone calls.  BUT, I would be looking for another company.  
I would not go back to electric with all the problems with the grid/brownouts/and all that.  I always hated electric and was soooo glad to go back to propane, here at the new house.  I want a wood stove again too.... got to see if any of the chimneys here can get a liner and be safe for it.  I have been talking and looking at the outside wood burner... BUT... got to have electricity for the pump for the water to circulate... and the 3 I have talked to do not have a solar panel option to supply the electricity so what good is it when the power is out?   Would just as soon have the wood heat in the house...


----------



## farmerjan

@Margali  has a good point... get a back up if needed for the possibility of run out... but a reliable company would be on my list.


----------



## Show Sebright

Hay I welcom you to play a game! (The last post is the game) I’ll post answers tomorrow!!
Post in thread '2022-2023 Market lamb'
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/2022-2023-market-lamb.43360/post-713093


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, just realized I should actually post instead of occasionally stalking.
Life is good, Poke is alive and I am not sure there is more to update you guys on. 
I'll post again sometime next month and let y'all know if anything has changed


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Second cup on it's way in...Happy Sunday everyone!

Today is DS2's birthday. All 4 of my progeny are going out to Dave and Busters for some arcade fun this afternoon, and I'm quite grateful that they are close friends. I have a FD meeting tonight so I'm not sure what the plans are for dinner.
 Halloween is tomorrow, I've stocked up on candy, enough for 50 kids, and will probably see only 3. it's like that here in the woods. My kids are too old to trick or treat, sadly. It used to be fun walking around and seeing all the kids costumes. 
Plans today include watching football, and writing my meeting notes. I really dislike writing the meeting notes-it's honestly silly things like the mileage of my vehicles and how my probies are progressing. It's a tiny department so everyone already knows these things.   The crisis intervention team visit was a success, and even though one individual tried to discourage others from attending, a call to the Chief of the Department fixed that up right quick.
DH has been extremely busy with work, he works from home, and since my house is so small, he's driving me nuts with the "Turn the tv down" (it's on 6, and we only have the one tv) I hope he survives the winter... 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! On first cup. Have taken Sentry and Pippa out for first potty. I’ll have first cup of coffee, then feed them, then second potty. I take granddaughters to meet their mom today at 3. We’ll go to church this morning, lunch, and play a little while. Y’all have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Margali

Ahh coffee, I'll miss you so. No caffeine for 24hrs before next test, ugh.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> A coffee, I'll miss you so. No caffeine for 24hrs before next test, ugh.


I'll drink a cup of coffee for you in the morning and send you happy coffee vibes.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> I'll drink a cup of coffee for you in the morning and send you happy coffee vibes.


----------



## Baymule

What are friends for?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. @Margali I’m drinking a cup for you! Yep, il’ Baymule is always willing to take one for the team! 

I got on Facebook last night and got some laughs from our sheriff. He posts arrests, with pictures. If there is a fire, this guy is there, posting videos, keeping everyone informed of what is going on. He has a sheriff’s breakfast once a month and accepts donations. He then takes that money and at the end of the school year, gives out scholarships to trade schools. At the end of school 2022, he gave out eleven $1,000 scholarships. Who does that? There are 15,500 people in Trinity county and this guy has 42,000 followers. So I took pictures of some of his posts last night, thought I’d share with y’all. Have some chuckles with your coffee. 
This is the latest arrest, he posted a picture of the person but I won’t do that. Love Sheriff Woody Wallace’s humor, complete with Pig Latin at the top. Yep, he’s well loved in Trinity county and has a job for life.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'll have a cup for @Margali....now she's at 2. 😁

That sheriff is pretty awesome.   Funny, too.   That's small town for ya!   Couldn't do that here, where wrongdoers still get "protection" from such.

So back to work day.  Well, week.  This is an entire week of resetting pet food aisles.      it's a real physical week. At least heaviest isn't over 40# but, it's several hours of every bag being moved.  I'll be ready to do nothing more after each store. 🥴😁. Did absolutely nothing yesterday but eat, and chores, in preparation for this marathon all week.  Five stores, one a day.

At least I slept well last night and until 7 this morning.  Chores shortened some, milker is pretty much dried off.  That'll be done until Feb/Mar.  Have some frozen...not a bunch but enough.

News this morn says Rockies may get a couple feet of snow 😱. OMG it's that time of year!  Well they need the snow pack, I don't.  Hope there's enough this year to help their drought.  I'm looking at mid 60s today and happy with that.   Better get out of here....jobs are waiting.  One more cup for the road👍


----------



## Baymule

@Margali should be happy now with her morning coffee!! 
More Sheriff Woody Wallace tomorrow!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. @Margali I’m drinking a cup for you! Yep, il’ Baymule is always willing to take one for the team!
> 
> I got on Facebook last night and got some laughs from our sheriff. He posts arrests, with pictures. If there is a fire, this guy is there, posting videos, keeping everyone informed of what is going on. He has a sheriff’s breakfast once a month and accepts donations. He then takes that money and at the end of the school year, gives out scholarships to trade schools. At the end of school 2022, he gave out eleven $1,000 scholarships. Who does that? There are 15,500 people in Trinity county and this guy has 42,000 followers. So I took pictures of some of his posts last night, thought I’d share with y’all. Have some chuckles with your coffee.
> This is the latest arrest, he posted a picture of the person but I won’t do that. Love Sheriff Woody Wallace’s humor, complete with Pig Latin at the top. Yep, he’s well loved in Trinity county and has a job for life.
> 
> View attachment 94234


The world need MORE of him !!!


----------



## SageHill

Cup two down. Sheep are out. Rattlesnake last night - now gone (dealt with) - but a reminder to always always look where you're going. Off to house, dog, and garden chores.


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> The world need MORE of him !!!


Yes it does. He also seizes vehicles in drug busts, then has a twice yearly auction and auctions them off. He just had one. I went to one, just for giggles and grins, heck, he auctioned off a house. It was a grow house, seized in a drug bust/shoot out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Went to work and couldn't do some as store had no spare shelves I needed.  So got home early. Sunshine and 70   couldn't waste it.  Stopped at feed store, home and unloaded.

So worked on tractor.  New ignition, air filter and switched out the fuel cut off solenoid.  Simple switch EXCEPT for a tight location!!!  Took longer because of.  Then, realize DS had loosened the glow plugs.🤬 Got those fixed.  Battery on charge now.  Praying this is the problem and fixed.  🙏 Not wanting to be a mechanic!!  Not wanting to spend more.  😔 Guess I'll know soon.

Clouding over some.  Rain predicted for tonight and off/on tomorrow.  Got my chores done, except closing coops...heading there in a few.  Just taking a sit down and water break.  Will prep for a fast feed and leave in morning, for work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Battery bad!  Only a yr old...bubbling liquid.   Out of tractor, in truck bed to return in AM.  Under warranty but, a PITA!  Couldn't see if repairs I made were all that I needed. 🤨. Wanted to take then but, a tire low on truck.  WTH?.?   Too late to deal with....I'm fried!  Morning will find me with the air compressor to fix.  Rain expected, predicted.  Happy Halloween!!   O treats here apparently.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

Late morning. I slept until 7:30, probably because of being awake a couple of hours in the wee morning hours. It rained last night, sky is overcast and it’s misty. I fed this morning, taking feeding duties back. Chris has been a God-send while I recuperated and got steady on my feet. I brought Sentry in, gave him medicine and breakfast. He’ll go back out after his nap. LOL  I’m sore from therapy yesterday but got a few things I can putter around and do.


----------



## Baymule

More Sheriff Woody Wallace


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> More Sheriff Woody Wallace
> 
> View attachment 94256


Your police department posts made me remember that our local cops also do funny posts.

I just spent the morning scrolled back on their page.

Lots of funnies...

Here is one





And another:


----------



## Margali

I have a new most evil test ever. The PET scan sucked so BAD! But I had glorious caffeine afterwards.


----------



## Alaskan

Margali said:


> I have a new most evil test ever. The PET scan sucked so BAD! But I had glorious caffeine afterwards.


How long until you know the results?


----------



## Margali

@Alaskan My followup with Cardiologist is Nov 16th. I assume all the results will be in by then.


----------



## Blue Sky

Watching Twister. Dang it Bill you were on the I don’t talk about bucket list.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Watching Twister. Dang it Bill you were on the I don’t talk about bucket list.


Bill was on your bucket list? He played a darn good Sam Houston too. Turned out he was some distant cousin to Sam Houston.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. PT this morning . Got to get feed today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee this morning....all over the counter! . That happens when you forget to put the pot where it belongs. . Fortunately there was a dish towel near and helped catch a lot....and I realized the mistake about half way thru, so still got coffee. 

Too many things on my mind. Didn't sleep well, thinking down list, work, crap.   Personal issues with DS...whose not so dear. 🤬.  It's life!!  Suck it up.

Ahhh...another cup and off to work.  I'll be slinging those bags of cat and dog food today -- mood I'm in.🤣. Yesterday forgot to stop for food/water and felt it at end.  Not doing that today!!

Have to exchange tractor battery today, too.  THEN I can see if it's fixed or not.  I'm hopeful but...🤔


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh dang!  I feel your pain because I've done that before!  I've done it with a whole pot of coffee and I've even forgotten to put a cup under the Keurig.   Yep...it happens.

Go sling those pet food bags!  That'll help you work off some of the worries!

Hope the battery exchange shows that your fixes were good.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, just realized I should actually post instead of occasionally stalking.
> Life is good, Poke is alive and I am not sure there is more to update you guys on.
> I'll post again sometime next month and let y'all know if anything has changed


Always nice to know you are doing well @Poka_Doodle 



Honeybee Hill said:


> DH has been extremely busy with work, he works from home, and since my house is so small, he's driving me nuts with the "Turn the tv down" (it's on 6, and we only have the one tv) I hope he survives the winter...


Wireless headphones for the TV



Mini Horses said:


> I'll have a cup for @Margali....now she's at 2.


Wait, doesn't that put her in double caffeine deficit since Bay already had one? That could be dangerous!



Baymule said:


> View attachment 94249


That is SO TRUE!!


----------



## Baymule

Didn’t get feed today. Truck wouldn’t start. Sigh……. Chris has the Kawasaki mule, doing an engine job on it. I guess when he brings that back, he can fix the truck. 
Can I please have just ONE MONTH of no major expenditures??


----------



## Blue Sky

Beer o’clock after a day of searching for LGDs on my property and adjacent. Hills, river bottom. Gave up and left gate open. They showed up when they were tired. Met my neighbor who is nice and not prone to shooting dogs. Lost my replacement ram lamb. I mean lost as can’t find. Probably related to dog break out. Hubbs is going to be mad. I didn’t see buzzards so lamb must have been removed to a distance. Trying not to do a face plant into my dinner.


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky im glad your dogs came home, it’s so scary when they get out. You’ll have to really watch them now. They have found out how much fun it is to run away. I hope you find the ram lamb. 

Coffee is ready. I got to go to Lindale this morning for doctor appointment to get results from lab work 2 weeks ago. I have to find a doctor here! Most are not taking new patients. 

Y’all have a good day!


----------



## Baymule

Sheriff Woody Wallace hates drug dealers.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, my news better than u2.   Coffee in pot, not on counter.  🙂.  Truck starts, no dog to lose.  Need to go exchange battery for replacement, for tractor. Then off to work.  Another long reset, 3rd of 5 of these.  Over the hump, so to speak! 😂

Hope the ram lamb returns....and truck issue minor.

Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Baymule

Truck issue is likely to be glow plugs. Just as I’m feeling better and wanting to do something, truck goes down. It may be a good thing, keeping me from doing something…..that maybe I don’t need to do.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky im glad your dogs came home, it’s so scary when they get out. You’ll have to really watch them now. They have found out how much fun it is to run away. I hope you find the ram lamb.
> 
> Coffee is ready. I got to go to Lindale this morning for doctor appointment to get results from lab work 2 weeks ago. I have to find a doctor here! Most are not taking new patients.
> 
> Y’all have a good day!


Thanks. I’m glad they’re back too. My neighbor buried a horse this week and it’s um…aroma is attracting all kinds of critters. And making me appreciate my faulty sense of smell. My dogs have appointed themselves “Critter Police” hence the awol. I haven’t found hide nor hair of the ram lamb. He was about 40lbs I suppose a big cat could have carried him off. Or a Sasquatch, it’s 2022 after all. We have a serious tornado threat expected tomorrow so I have to prep for that. I had good numbers after my physical but not much can be done about my knee which doesn’t hurt unless I drive more than a couple of hours. If I don’t lock it up again I have pretty normal use. Have a good day all and for those in the eye of the storm, prayers.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> Beer o’clock after a day of searching for LGDs on my property and adjacent. Hills, river bottom. Gave up and left gate open. They showed up when they were tired. Met my neighbor who is nice and not prone to shooting dogs. Lost my replacement ram lamb. I mean lost as can’t find. Probably related to dog break out. Hubbs is going to be mad. I didn’t see buzzards so lamb must have been removed to a distance. Trying not to do a face plant into my dinner.


Dang on your LGDs getting out - thank goodness they came home.  DH was doing things at the barn the other day here while I was out and he looked up and ....... two LGDs were looking down at the sheep   -- asking "woo woo ya'll need some company?" . DH told them to go home and they started trotting back the way they came from. They belong to someone down the road a bit. All was well, they got home (her little boy had opened the gate and the dogs snuck out). It happens.


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky 40 pounds is too big for an Eagle to carry off, but not a cougar. 

Hope your knee doesn’t kick out on you. I know a good knee surgeon……LOL


----------



## Blue Sky

SageHill said:


> Dang on your LGDs getting out - thank goodness they came home.  DH was doing things at the barn the other day here while I was out and he looked up and ....... two LGDs were looking down at the sheep   -- asking "woo woo ya'll need some company?" . DH told them to go home and they started trotting back the way they came from. They belong to someone down the road a bit. All was well, they got home (her little boy had opened the gate and the dogs snuck out). It happens.


I have a dog that climbs, one that digs, one who does both and the Komondor x simply dematerializes then appears on the other side of the fence or that’s what it looks like. Normally they all stay put but since there’s a dead horse buried near by drawing predators they can’t help themselves. I don’t blame my neighbor at all,  something had to be done and the disposal services are crazy expensive. If I had the right land set up I would have offered him a plot for ol Gray who’s presence is occasionally noticeable with the right breeze- oh well this too shall pass.


----------



## Mini Horses

Home from work.....battery installed and....drumroll!!!   It runs!

I've fixed my tractor.    Happy.  I did ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Home from work.....battery installed and....drumroll!!! It runs!


Woo Hoo!!!  You did it!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Home from work.....battery installed and....drumroll!!!   It runs!
> 
> I've fixed my tractor.    Happy.  I did ok.


Heck yeah! Congratulations on a DIY battery change!


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky for future reference, cover dead animal with lime. A horse would probably take 100 pounds. Lime kills the odor , thus not attracting predators.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky A horse would probably take 100 pounds. Lime kills the odor , thus not attracting predators.


Will it work added to top layer of dirt now? 🤢


----------



## Blue Sky

Thank you all. My disposal plan for sheep is above ground, multiple natural undertakers. I understand that above ground can be distressing. I don’t want to make a grieving owner stress out. Ol Gray will be around and I’ll cope. Don’t know why this guy doesn’t lime,
too much moisture? He’s should know about lime so there’s a reason.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> Will it work added to top layer of dirt now? 🤢


Nope.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Thank you all. My disposal plan for sheep is above ground, multiple natural undertakers. I understand that above ground can be distressing. I don’t want to make a grieving owner stress out. Ol Gray will be around and I’ll cope. Don’t know why this guy doesn’t lime,
> too much moisture? He’s should know about lime so there’s a reason.


If your property is big enough to have a buzzard buffet, then go for it. Downside is smell,  and it will bring coyotes to your property. Best to dig a hole, lay the sheep to rest, cover with lime, then dirt. Done.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I slept like a rock. I need to haul trash off today. Going with friends to see Elvis impersonator tonight. It ought to be fun.


----------



## Mini Horses

May start tractor therapy today....certainly over weekend.  Just happy the $400 in parts I ordered and installed fixed it.  Disappointing I had newish battery dead then -- but all good now.  The one solenoid was a ridiculous $234.  Small little part! Controls fuel flow.  That's important😄

It's cool out and very overcast but, they say no rain.  Missing the sunshine!  Had some cereal.  Now coffee up!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> If your property is big enough to have a buzzard buffet, then go for it. Downside is smell,  and it will bring coyotes to your property. Best to dig a hole, lay the sheep to rest, cover with lime, then dirt. Done.


Too much flood plain. Land handles my small fatalities fine. On the bright side the dogs can find their way home (saw them on our game camera). Ram lamb was found and not a predator loss (still a former lamb   ). Found another propane company. And the severe weather risk has been downgraded a bit. Yay!


----------



## SageHill

Afternoon cup gone - but tasty! 😊☕️ with a few cookies. So this is driving me nuts…..
Hay. More like it …. Left over hay (alfalfa). I could fill a green bin a day with the stuff my sheep don’t eat. What do you all do with it?? We don’t over-winter things here like in the Midwest. I’ve got WAY too much. I just ordered a shredder to try and decrease the volume. help!!




They eat the goodies off and leave the rest. At $27 a bale ouch.


----------



## Mini Horses

Which is why I use pellets for mines alfalfa.  Compost it.  Shred and see if they'll eat it then.  Rabbits?  They like stems.......drove me crazy with loss $$


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Ram lamb was found and not a predator loss (still a former lamb


What happened?


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> Which is why I use pellets for mines alfalfa.  Compost it.  Shred and see if they'll eat it then.  Rabbits?  They like stems.......drove me crazy with loss $$


I've been thinking of going all alfalfa pellets but I thought they need the "real" stuff. Yes? No?
I've been feeding alfalfa and some pellets.
What is a good approach to feeding?? In all the training flocks I've worked with all they got was alfalfa bales.
I'll see if the will eat the shred when I get it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> What happened?


Nothing appeared wrong except death.


----------



## Blue Sky

Leo my hero. Bad weather was early and I needed to move 50 sheep. He did everything right and quickly. No fuss. Good boy.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> Leo my hero. Bad weather was early and I needed to move 50 sheep. He did everything right and quickly. No fuss. Good boy.


Oh yeah! My kind of dog!❤️😊


----------



## Blue Sky

SageHill said:


> Oh yeah! My kind of dog!❤️😊


I got him as a mutt my neighbor didn’t want. Figured he’d never be useful. I noticed some driving instincts coming up and reinforced them. Regardless of his Obivously mixed parentage he steps up. I think there’s Catahoula Leopard Dog involved but his hard curled tail is a
mystery.  He works sheep, patrols and entertains Sophie. Good dog.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> I got him as a mutt my neighbor didn’t want. Figured he’d never be useful. I noticed some driving instincts coming up and reinforced them. Regardless of his Obivously mixed parentage he steps up. I think there’s Catahoula Leopard Dog involved but his hard curled tail is a
> mystery.  He works sheep, patrols and entertains Sophie. Good dog.


He’s one very special guy! More than worth his weight in gold 😊❤️.


----------



## Mini Horses

Genetics!  Sounds like your "mutt" is using the most desirable ones...good for you!  Sometimes they respond to those instincts in their feelings to please you.   You reinforced them and showed him love. 🤗. I had a tiny min pin who helped "herd" sometimes, along side me...

@SageHill  yes they need roughage but, I feed a good mixed grass hay, add alf pellets for the nutritional jolt.  Just couldn't handle the $ loss that tour seeing...it's a trade off that works.   Pretty annoying when I see my goats eating harder crap and leaving those stems.😒

So slept late...nice!...having coffee and listening to animal complaints of my tardiness. 🤣. Better go.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. One coffee one tea today. Storms passed us by but others were not so lucky. There is little on the news but I notice Careflight is active. Prayers to all.


----------



## Ridgetop

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 93412
> Ok. It looks like a peach tree but the fruit is golf ball sized. It appears to ripen but stays this yellow color. Not an apricot? Leaves look wrong.


Where are you located?  Are they loquats?  Sweet fruit with apricot sized pit.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Where are you located?  Are they loquats?  Sweet fruit with apricot sized pit.


She is too far north for loquats. I had a loquat tree in Lindale. They bloom in winter and set fruit, it would either freeze the blooms or freeze the tiny fruit. Snowmeggdon in 2021 froze the whole darn tree.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> She is too far north for loquats. I had a loquat tree in Lindale. They bloom in winter and set fruit, it would either freeze the blooms or freeze the tiny fruit. Snowmeggdon in 2021 froze the whole darn tree.


Japanese green peaches. Who knew?


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Japanese green peaches. Who knew?


Not me. Never even heard of them. What do they taste like?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. 50F with a high of 81F today. Son came in last night, he’s got another job starting in Oklahoma on the 14th, so will leave on next Saturday or Sunday. He’s got things to do in the meantime.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning all!   

Got up to find time change....so just gained an hour to my day and didn't lose any sleep. 😁. Nice.

Will ride the tractor some today ... Beautiful out with sunshine and heading to 80!  Shirtsleeve weather.  A real enjoyable, at home day!  Almost through 2nd cup, outside soon.


----------



## Baymule

It’s drizzling here. Just enough to be blah.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Not me. Never even heard of them. What do they taste like?


I didn’t try any since I didn’t know what they were. By the time I found out they were done. I stood by the tree with my phone comparing pictures and noticed a large snake sunning itself. “I’m not asking you for advice on fruit, that got a lady in trouble awhile back”.


----------



## SageHill

Good Morning All,
On my second cuppa - still need to get over to the barn for the sheepies, but am totally enjoying the first day of my favorite time of year - Standard Time. YAY. I'll get with my "standard" program tomorrow grazing sheep by 7am or before   because it won't be DARK. I sure hope they don't make things a permanent DLS time.
It's probably "winter" now here - water from the tap is cold (not warm like in summer), layers are the rule of the day, yay - jackets, and it smells like winter. It seems we have winter and not winter for seasons LOL or translate - green and brown seasons.
Hoping the shredder I ordered gets here soon - it was "Arriving Tues" when I ordered on Thursday, but it hasn't shipped yet.  🤞for Tuesday - which in actuality would be Wed at best because the PO doesn't deliver packages here, just pick up slips.
Hopefully this is the last one of the year ---
a wood pile find...




dispatches accordingly. 

Forecast is for rain Mon-Tues - time will tell - but it IS that time of year.


----------



## farmerjan

Pretty impressive tail... very thick above the rattles... SOOOO GLAD that we seldom if ever see them around here.  There are a few timber rattlers, but they stay more in the higher up mountainous areas and there really are not that many in this area.  Suits me just fine.

I also LOVE standard time... so am very glad for the fall "time change"... Might have to move to a state that does not change it if they decide to go to the DST all the time.... I am always running late - feel like I am behind with DST.... and it seems like it is so late to get in the house in the evening and when I wake up in the morning, it is already "late"....
We are getting the rain today... had some yesterday, just light showery sprinkles... more last night and this morning... Should be gone after noon.. SUPER WARM for this time of year... not complaining about that....


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> I also LOVE standard time... so am very glad for the fall "time change"... Might have to move to a state that does not change it if they decide to go to the DST all the time.... I am always running late - feel like I am behind with DST....


We can stand on the standard time soapbox together!! We can get SO much done - barn/livestock/etc before the rest of the world wakes up. With the DST everyone starts the "rat race" at the same time. While we're feeding/cleaning/etc everyone else is a step ahead of us with businesses etc. I think mostly country folk, farmers and ranchers understand this. Sigh - at least we still have it part of the year. I think businesses like it because they get more daylight when people like to shop (they lose that daylight hour when the time is standard time) IMHO.
Yeah - that was a fat snake. about 28-30 inches. I get squeamish AFTER the fact. During I'm solid take care of things.
--- reminder to self -ONLY ONE CUP of coffee before going to the barn  😵‍💫


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Nothing appeared wrong except death.


Well... that sucks.  I hate not having a cause.

 and condolences on the several recent deaths.

Have you figured put a possible culprit for the other losses? I know you were thinking maybe a poisonous plant.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready,waiting on daylight so I can do morning chores, then go to PT.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Well... that sucks.  I hate not having a cause.
> 
> and condolences on the several recent deaths.
> 
> Have you figured put a possible culprit for the other losses? I know you were thinking maybe a poisonous plant.


Ram lamb was just weaned and showing a nice set of horns, around 5 months old. This seems to be a vulnerable time and I try to keep stress at a minimum. However late summer/ fall the flock was moved, moved to an area with different forages (suffering from severe drought) and a more
hilly, forested terrain with a glut of green acorns hitting the ground. The older rams went into rut that kept the flock stirred up and we’ve had big swings in temperature. Sort of a laundry list of things not singly important but trouble when combined. Some sheep appeared to have acorn issues. One looked like tetanus. One older ram may have had a neck fracture after vigorous fighting. The previous owners had horses was there spilled feed I didn’t notice? I think we’re done with this spell of trouble (I put up extra syringes with Talan for shipping fever that never materialized- man proposes God disposes). We have more pasture fenced, they seem to be enjoying it. Lambs on the way in about 6wks. Sheep can drive you crazy and simultaneously renew your optimism.


----------



## farmerjan

Acorns can cause more grief than most people realize.  It is a problem in cattle and most all farmers try to fence cattle out of oak groves in the fall due to acorn poisoning.  I don't see why it would not be a problem in sheep also since they are ruminants. Sorry about the losses.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Ram lamb was just weaned and showing a nice set of horns, around 5 months old. This seems to be a vulnerable time and I try to keep stress at a minimum. However late summer/ fall the flock was moved, moved to an area with different forages (suffering from severe drought) and a more
> hilly, forested terrain with a glut of green acorns hitting the ground. The older rams went into rut that kept the flock stirred up and we’ve had big swings in temperature. Sort of a laundry list of things not singly important but trouble when combined. Some sheep appeared to have acorn issues. One looked like tetanus. One older ram may have had a neck fracture after vigorous fighting. The previous owners had horses was there spilled feed I didn’t notice? I think we’re done with this spell of trouble (I put up extra syringes with Talan for shipping fever that never materialized- man proposes God disposes). We have more pasture fenced, they seem to be enjoying it. Lambs on the way in about 6wks. Sheep can drive you crazy and simultaneously renew your optimism.


Well... at least you have ideas as to why...

I hate not having any idea at all.... 

I hope your lamb crop is great


----------



## SageHill

Fed the sheep, let them out, took two green bins full of alfalfa straw to a friend who is going to try using it. At this rate I could supply the whole town with the stuff. SHEEP -- EAT -- PUHLEEZZ! (they are eating - just leaving a lot behind).
Forecast for rain tomorrow so today is do the Monday AND Tuesday stuff AND get ready for wet.


----------



## farmerjan

This won't really help with the eating the alfalfa stems.... but most alfalfa here is chopped for silage for 1st cutting because of the coarseness of the stalks.  Most all alfalfa hay should come from 2nd or 3rd cutting as the stems will be much finer.   There is also a variety of alfalfa that is very bladey now and makes for better grazing and some cutting for hay.  You might want to try to find some local alfalfa and ask about 2nd or 3rd or even 4th cutting in areas that get multiple cuttings.  
I would feed a good grass hay and supplement with the alfalfa pellets to get more "bang for your buck"....
My cows will even leave the coarser stems.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> This won't really help with the eating the alfalfa stems.... but most alfalfa here is chopped for silage for 1st cutting because of the coarseness of the stalks.  Most all alfalfa hay should come from 2nd or 3rd cutting as the stems will be much finer.   There is also a variety of alfalfa that is very bladey now and makes for better grazing and some cutting for hay.  You might want to try to find some local alfalfa and ask about 2nd or 3rd or even 4th cutting in areas that get multiple cuttings.
> I would feed a good grass hay and supplement with the alfalfa pellets to get more "bang for your buck"....
> My cows will even leave the coarser stems.


So much to learn. I know what I get is from CA - I always ask   .  I'll look into the grass hays. I've got about a month's worth of alfalfa left. Time to go find the formulas to work it out.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Sheep can drive you crazy and simultaneously renew your optimism.


My sheep restore my sanity.... well, maybe not. You gotta have sanity to restore it. 

I have a chair in the sheep lot. I sit down and they come up for scratches, petting and all the attention they can get. Several will paw my leg, one chews my clothes, only problem with that is I'm IN those clothes. I usually have 5 or 6 at the same time, trying to pet them all. It's my favorite part of the day.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, breakfast is not. High of 87 today. Blech.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

It’s so foggy I can’t see the end of the driveway.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> View attachment 94358


I am so glad to be in the house before midnight and actually have time to eat a normal meal and do what normal people do... like watch TV????


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready, breakfast is not. High of 87 today. Blech.


87?


----------



## Alaskan

30s here


----------



## SageHill

Second cup - a chance to sit down - probably will for quite a while - rain, wind, high today 60. It's "winter" happy dance. . current rainfall .32 in!!! and still coming down - mostly at a nice steady rate. Things are going to be greening up for sure!!


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> 87?


Yup. It’s hot.


----------



## Mini Horses

We were at 62 for a high...winds dropped that temp, plus riding tractor.  Yep a heavy jacket felt good.  Now it was 87 here sat and sun.  Back to 80 thu/Fri.    dress for the day .  It is what it is.  Sunny tho.

I get up and daylight!   Then, darkness early.  I'm so messed up...feel like I'm "late" all the time.  It will pass.  Soon, please!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, not late this morning!  5 am and had breakfast, just poured 2nd cuppa. 🙄. The change over is tough this week.  Another low 60, windy day.  The storm heading to FL is meandering up to VA in next 48 hrs, they say.  Whatever!  It'll be some rain mostly. Probably most of day Fri.  That's fine.

Waiting on daylight, as seems normal.  Then chores, then to work.  Getting my body "jet lag" reset from DST. 🤣. Won't care by next week.  Reset alarms.

I'm working through mowing pastures.  A little late but tractor was down.  A couple hours each day is getting it done.  Some I'll rake and burn for a clean up factor, along with a small pile of trimmed limbs from previous cuts.  That's a couple weeks out by time it's all done.  And...ta-da!...will get the put off fence install done after that.  Needed tractor to pull, etc. 😁  Great to have my little buddy back on the job.👍🥰. Pull out old, cut growth, pull new.YEAH!  NEED THE MUSCLE.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad you got your tractor back! Yes! You need that muscle for so many things. It sure stops you in your tracks when tractor goes down. 

On first cup. PT this morning.  Took truck in yesterday morning for slow leaking tires on front. Nail in one and both valve stems replaced. 

Looked for shoes to wear to church that are not high heels, sandals, or Crocs. Failed. Went to Wally World, got stuff, shower curtain rod for hall bathroom, set of Queen sheets and lay trees pad for sleeper sofa, various other things and a gallon of milk. 

Got feed and 3 pallets. Came home, put up stuff and took an hour nap. I’m walking super fantastic but I get tired. 

DS has tractor stuff to do today. He has an old Massey with back tires that are peeling apart. Missing chunks. He found a deal on a set of 2018 NEW tires and got them both for $400. I think he’s going to work on those today. He mentioned buying a hay spear for one of his tractors, putting the bucket and bush hog on the other one…… he’ll be busy today.


----------



## SageHill

On the first cup -- need to get out to get things done - rain yesterday was good - 1.24 inches. Then in the wee hours it pounded down with lots of wind. Got .42 inch in an hour. Not so good. Have repairs to make to the ranch road, I'll have to check the ground before I try with the tractor (twisty and fairly steep) I don't want to sliiiiide down to where I need to get. We need that rain - but really that much in less than an hour (according to our weather station) is not the way to get it. 
The shredder made it yesterday! I have to get it to the barn - may or may not have time to mess around with it given Mother Nature's new list of chores. It's 49 now going to 58 and white puffy clouds. -- good working weather


----------



## Mini Horses

My PSA for today.

I do resets at stores, one chain being Dollar General.  So I head in to first store and see a table of stuff marked 90% off.....see a couple boxes of canning rings & lids.  Take to counter & check...yes, it's correct!  So I bought all three plus a box of just lids that were there.  3x$.40, 1x$.29.  😁. Talked with mgr and she says it was directed by corp to clear.  Next store, 15 more boxes!   $6.36 with tax.  

Couldn't get anyone to check if any jars were discounted...will find out tomorrow.  If so, I'm buying!!

Sooooo.....if this chain near you....buy cheaply.  They're golden harvest & true living.


----------



## Baymule

Wow! What a find! I’ll check my local store.


----------



## farmerjan

Me too, I will be checking tomorrow.... THANKS for the heads up @Mini Horses .


----------



## Alaskan

Saw the first fully white bunny tonight.


----------



## murphysranch

Just did a search. No DG in my area. Interesting....


----------



## Baymule

Got rain and almost freezing temperatures on the way. Should be here at noon. Won’t be able to put contents of portable building on my flatbed to put back in building after it’s moved. Will shuttle contents to shipping container. Will do good to even get the building here. It may not happen. It may have to wait until DS is here for Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have rain...thanks Nicole 🥴. But it's 68 out, sorta ok.

I'm home today.  No tractor time with this.  Always something else to do.   Having my coffee and not concerned about feeding right now.  No one is starving, unless you ask THEM!     this is off & on all day.  @farmerjan should be getting a lot more there.


----------



## farmerjan

YEP, it is pouring now... comes in bands... hoping for a lull to go load those cattle at the neighbors.... UGH


----------



## Bruce

murphysranch said:


> Just did a search. No DG in my area. Interesting....



That is interesting, Dollar General and the ilk are growing like weeds here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Rain this morning...little over an inch.  Stopped a few hours.  Another band swinging in now.  Prob another inch as it looks more angry than last bunch and it's pounding down.

Must be my lucky day as DS actually did weld repairs on two spots on the horse trailer for me, during break in rain.  then backed it to a spot for me to load a couple goats to go to the auction in morning.  what will this cost? 🤔🤨

Meanwhile in house things are happening.  Hope rain stops.  In house isn't nearly as fun as outside


----------



## Baymule

We didn’t move the building. But we did get it empty. Son will be leaving for Oklahoma in the morning and had things to get finished today, so it worked out. We’ll get it moved on his next trip through. 

I woke up at 3AM. I hate it when I do that. Just took a 30 minute nap, I need to fold clothes, get clothes out of dryer and fold them. It has sprinkled, but thunderstorms all around. Better get moving.


----------



## Baymule

It really stormed! I need to get a rain gauge put up


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> It really stormed! I need to get a rain gauge put up


Me too. Relying on the dog dishes.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's what I use, feed bowls....just not buying a guage.  I mean, why does it matter?  Accumulation is good enough.  I have grass growing?  Puddles? 🤣. Enough for me!  It's wet or not.   Air temps are more of a consideration.   Plus, sun up & sun down.  I can't change it.   Summer garden makes rain more important but, feel into dirt and water or not.

Having my coffee.  Huge list of things to do.  Finish some things inside from yesterday.  Things outside, as always.  Auction day..load 3 leftover bucklings just to get gone!  No big check but, less mouths to be eating this hay.  Tomorrow cooler but sun...all outside stuff to do!  Busy weekend at home.  It's needed.  Feels good.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> It really stormed! I need to get a rain gauge put up


Are y’all getting what left over from the hurricane? 
I’m so excited for the cold front to come through! It will be a cooler show tomorrow hopefully. We are getting ready.


----------



## Baymule

No, our cold front came down from Canada. The hurricane rain didn’t come this far. It’s cold this morning and wet. Cold is good. Rain is good. Together, throw in some wind, and it’s bone chilling. Brrrr…….

Coffee is ready. I got some hazelnut imitation cream too! LOL. Trying to talk myself into getting up to get another cup and to wipe the condensation off the windows. This double wide has double windows, one on outside, one on inside. Stupid if you ask me, but nobody did. Why not ONE GOOD window on the outside, with proper window trim framed and a window sill? Nooooo…… 2 windows, neither of which is properly sealed, and I can’t properly clean the darn things, obviously neither did Peggy, as there is a light green algae film on the inside of the outside window that cannot be reached. Chris said the bottom of the inside windows comes out. I need to get him to help me one day to get them clean. Grumble grumble grumble….. ok, I’m getting up for more coffee and something to wipe off the condensation.


----------



## Blue Sky

Went to get something out of the garage freezer and it was off   When the propane gal came she must have tripped the breaker while testing ? the furnace or maybe a lightning strike nearby Friday. Lost a little meat but overall ok. Whew. Had my hockey puck biscuits with coffee. They’re tender just a little short in the rise department. Good with honey.


----------



## Baymule

That was a close one! Freezer off is not a good thing.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> That was a close one! Freezer off is not a good thing.


Yeh, when we lost power thankfully the turkeys kept it cold. Nice 14lbs of ice in the freezer and fridge.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mine was half full. This and that. Stuff on top took a beating. Some I’ll toss, some I’ll pressure cook for the dogs. Will hang a sign on freezer “Am I On? Check!”


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Mine was half full. This and that. Stuff on top took a beating. Some I’ll toss, some I’ll pressure cook for the dogs. Will hang a sign on freezer “Am I On? Check!”


You can buy a freezer alarm... I keeping thinking I should buy one...  haven't


----------



## Baymule

28F this morning! It is frosty! I got a good night sleep. I woke up at 3 and 5, but went right back to sleep, got up at 6:30. Church this morning, then cut some boards to paint. Thanksgiving is going to hit me like a freight train, maybe this week I can make and freeze some pumpkin pies. Kitchen is a disaster area, I’ll pull this off somehow. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

As I walked out this morning, realized the 43 felt like 38 with that strong breeze!   Jacketed up and did chores.  While out I did a headcount and realized I'm at only 22 goats!  That includes 5 yearlings🤔 plus 2 bucks -- who really only count the day you buy.  I mean, they're like fence posts -- just there!! 😁.  Now I'm at a mere 15 in production.   Guess I'd better go buy.

At this rate, I'll expect only about 25 kids +/-.  😦
It will make less feed to buy for a couple months.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you got a good handle on goat math.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Happy Sunday morning. Just watching livestock and horse shows from Kentucky, and just finished running this week. I am two weeks out of my half marathon and having fun!
Y'all have a fantastic day!


----------



## SageHill

Coffee's long gone, tea almost done - almost wine time .......
An accidental discovery with my new phone. Check this out -
I took a pic of a weed (no not the lambs) and saw the funny looking little "i" icon - clicked on it and got another screen that told me it was a plant (big deal   ) but then clicked on the word "Plant" and got what it was!!! OK liking the new phone a bit more. 
Though I've been here over 30 yrs I still don't have the automatic second nature knowledge of all the plants like I did when I was in the Midwest.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready! It’s going to be a rainy day. I’ll find things to do in the house.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee ready here, too!  Drinking up.  Brrrr at 35 on my porch! 😦. Not something that makes you WANT to get out there     sun is out -- that's a positive.  Plus no winds, like yesterday.   Not wanting cold yet.


----------



## Baymule

It’s getting daylight here. It’s going to rain. Days like this, I stay in sloppy sweats and just put on my Carharts and rubber boots to go outside.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

2 cups in I'm still tired.   I got my start date for the masters program-January 30th 2023.That means I'm spending a week in NH sometime in April. I'm hoping there isn't still snow on the ground in April.
The wild Turkies around here are starting to get their little feathery mohawks, so they look super cute, they also visit my chickens every day as they're coming across the property. The chickens don't seem to be bothered by them, they all just stare at each other. I wonder what they're discussing. 
Bees are wrapped for winter so up until Saturday, when it was 70 degrees-we had an unbelievable number of wasps hanging around. Today it's 41, so hopefully they've gone back to Heck where they belong. 
I did hot tub maintenance on Saturday-emptied the tub and refilled it. of course I have a drip in one of the lines, which irritated me-so I used 2 rolls of silicone tape to fix it. The lines look like mummies, but they're not leaking. 
The tub is a tiny inflatable one-nothing special-but it provides stress relief and soothes my back after a physically taxing call.It was our first purchase when buying the cabin. DH doesn't enjoy it like I do, but he does like that I put the small wine fridge next to it. 
My next adventure is buying a Christmas tree for the cabin. That should be fun. The cabin is so small-it could almost qualify for the "tiny house" show, so finding a tree that doesn't take up ALL the space is going to be a challenge. 
I'm working at the flower shop today-I'm looking forward to it! DH is down with the man-flu, so getting out for a few hours will be great! I'm on squad this evening until midnight, so I won't be getting much done after 6pm. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## farmerjan

Down to 26  for low;  up to 40 but it feels cold.  Got some computer stuff to do with the computer center today.  Not liking the cold at all.  Dentist appt tomorrow at 8 a.m. and they are calling for it to be possible rain/sleet/freezing rain mix???? . UGH.


----------



## Margali

Honeybee Hill said:


> My next adventure is buying a Christmas tree for the cabin. That should be fun. The cabin is so small-it could almost qualify for the "tiny house" show, so finding a tree that doesn't take up ALL the space is going to be a challenge.
> I'm working at the flower shop today-I'm looking forward to it!


We usually got a live potted rosemary or lavender "trees" when we had apartment. I generally managed to keep them alive thru spring and give to relatives.


----------



## Blue Sky

Cup o Joe and a chai tea today. Long to do list regarding off ranch stuff. Cold rain off and on all day.


----------



## SageHill

Second cup of tea - switching to tea for awhile - "healthier".  Dr appt last week - cholesterol is up and I don't want to swallow pills. And Vit D level is "toxic" -- cutting the vit D and then we'll see about other things - one thing at a time!  LOL - I must be outside in the sun too much!   We all know that's not going to change.
Woke up to 43 and it's going to 68, layers on, layers off, layers on and evening fire in the fire place.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Down to 26 for low; up to 40 but it feels cold.


26° and 40° ARE cold this time of year, we haven't adjusted to winter yet. Last week high 50s, low 60s, this week either side of freezing every day/night



SageHill said:


> And Vit D level is "toxic" -- cutting the vit D


You must be unusual! Generally people are low. The fall I was diagnosed as low D I had been outside MUCH more during the summer than I had probably since before I was in college. And like most here, that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Baymule

@Honeybee Hill if space is an issue, get green wrapping paper and cut out a Christmas tree. Tape to the wall, tape decoration. TA-DA!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

One sided tree?


----------



## Baymule

A Charlie Brown tree!


----------



## Blue Sky

Roofers. (Repeats to self) I am lucky to get on the schedule so soon. I am fortunate to have the means to have my roof replaced. I will not kvetch about the strangers in my yard. I will cheerfully allow people in my home to access the attic to take photos. I will soothe angry LGDs who detect intruders above the ceiling. (the escapees from last week have to be inside). Nothing hurts or is on fire (presently). I am a happy camper. 
The older I get the more I’m like my dog.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Roofers. (Repeats to self) I am lucky to get on the schedule so soon. I am fortunate to have the means to have my roof replaced. I will not kvetch about the strangers in my yard. I will cheerfully allow people in my home to access the attic to take photos. I will soothe angry LGDs who detect intruders above the ceiling. (the escapees from last week have to be inside). Nothing hurts or is on fire (presently). I am a happy camper.
> The older I get the more I’m like my dog.



Why the new roof? Bought it that way or new damage? Hurricane Ike that did a direct hit on Galveston and Houston, dropped an enormous oak tree on our house in Livingston, years back. With the help of a guy from work, I did it myself. It took 3 weekends. 

Professionals will get it done so fast, it will hardly be an inconvenience. A crew will swarm all over your roof like a hill of fire ants. It will be done, they will be gone, and you will be amazed.


----------



## Blue Sky

Maybe I should change my username to Curmudgeonly Shepherd


----------



## Baymule

On second cup of coffee. It’s 43F with a high of 49F cloudy, and cold. Wet, humid cold like getting wrapped up in a wet blanket. 
Going to sons house to meet Chris to take down dog pen, made of horse panels. My flatbed is there, we’ll load it up. We’ll take down a couple of cow panels that are left, I can use them here. Load sheep working equipment in back of truck. Pull T-posts. Finish coffee, get dressed, feed, get in truck, make like a tree and leaf.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Maybe I should change my username to Curmudgeonly Shepherd


Professionals want a lot of money. They wanted $17,000 to roof my old house, 35 squares, tear off and replace with 3-tab. 

I found architectural shingles, seconds, at a bargain price, got beautiful new roof, replacing some decking and the whirly air vent things, paid labor, for under $4500. And my husband told me I couldn’t do it…….. Showed him!


----------



## Baymule

Ugh. No more coffee. Might as well get dressed. I’d much rather whine, stay home, not get dressed and be a lazy slug all day. Phooey. Buy another farm, I said. Buy a bigger farm, I said. Move twice, I did. Live in Chaos and Confusion because that’s what I do best!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Professionals want a lot of money. They wanted $17,000 to roof my old house, 35 squares, tear off and replace with 3-tab.
> 
> I found architectural shingles, seconds, at a bargain price, got beautiful new roof, replacing some decking and the whirly air vent things, paid labor, for under $4500. And my husband told me I couldn’t do it…….. Showed him!


Congrats on the roofing score. They are getting a chunk of change for this one. Had a hailstorm a day before move in. Thank goodness windows weren’t broken, that move was sassy enough.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> On second cup of coffee. It’s 43F with a high of 49F cloudy, and cold. Wet, humid cold like getting wrapped up in a wet blanket.
> Going to sons house to meet Chris to take down dog pen, made of horse panels. My flatbed is there, we’ll load it up. We’ll take down a couple of cow panels that are left, I can use them here. Load sheep working equipment in back of truck. Pull T-posts. Finish coffee, get dressed, feed, get in truck, make like a tree and leaf.


That's a busy day - take care of that knee!


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> You can buy a freezer alarm... I keeping thinking I should buy one...  haven't


In my garage I leave a radio on. If you don't hear the radio an outlet or breaker is not working. That doesn't work if the freezer is IN the house but it works for me.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Maybe I should change my username to Curmudgeonly Shepherd


Same here!

The older I get the more crotchety i get.

I have to keep smacking myself so I don't act out.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> I have to keep smacking myself so I don't act out.


On a shirt in an ad.
  I may look calm, but in my mind I've already smacked you 3 times.


----------



## SageHill

Always Listening  (your phone that is).......
So I was messing around with the lambs this morning,. I was doing my little sing-songy "Lambie Lamb Lambs" 🎼🎵🎶 .....  over and over ... my phone was IN my back pocket. And suddenly my phone interrupts and says "Sagehill - I found la la la la la on the web, I think you might like this..."  --- ummmm it's ALWAYS listening. I do believe it's time to leave it out on a fence post or the tractor seat or "plug it's ears". 
Trying not to step on my soapbox of how "~great" the technology is ---  NOT.
So just be careful of what you say around your phone - it could come back to haunt you.


----------



## Blue Sky

@SageHill you are correct. I have numerous examples of this.


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Always Listening  (your phone that is).......
> So I was messing around with the lambs this morning,. I was doing my little sing-songy "Lambie Lamb Lambs" 🎼🎵🎶 .....  over and over ... my phone was IN my back pocket. And suddenly my phone interrupts and says "Sagehill - I found la la la la la on the web, I think you might like this..."  --- ummmm it's ALWAYS listening. I do believe it's time to leave it out on a fence post or the tractor seat or "plug it's ears".
> Trying not to step on my soapbox of how "~great" the technology is ---  NOT.
> So just be careful of what you say around your phone - it could come back to haunt you.


I carry my phone in my front pocket. It gets squeezed as I move and Siri will say, “I didn’t quite get that!” I say, “Shut up Siri!” It will happen again, “I didn’t understand, can you repeat that?” I say, “Shut up Siri, I wasn’t talking to you!” 
One time, a friend and we’re jacking up containers and putting blocks under them. All the movements had Siri interrupting with her aggravating “I didn’t quite catch that!” I kept telling her to shut up. Finally I told her off. Siri came back at me in an ugly tone, “That’s not nice.” We died laughing. 

You want to know if you are insanely stupid? 
Test Question. 
Do you argue with your phone? 
Yes. 
Conclusion:
You are insanely stupid and an idiot. Dummy.


----------



## Mini Horses

If I were singing, mine would say "shut up!". 🤣

Long day.  Drove...loaded goats...drove...unloaded goats.  It gets dark so early and I feel like it's at least 11 but, only 8 😦. I'm sleepy....and it's still raining here.

Rain started about 3.  I was rodeoing minis and goats to get truck/trailer thru several pasture gates to unload pen.   On way out at last, got thru two and only one left.  These goats -- my usuals -- felt I was there to feed, so on me.  Looked to sky, walked away and waited.  Rain began, they ran to the barn😁. I calmly opened those double gates, got in started engine and drove....I knew they would NOT come into the rain, even for an open gate!!    Gotcha!!


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Grits for breakfast today.. Therapy this morning, then a doctor appointment. It’s just a meet and greet, so if I get sick, I ll at least have my foot in the door and be a patient. Not even seeing the doctor, seeing the PA. 
Then to Lowes to buy 1x12’s , a clothes pole and brackets. $$$$$
My laptop is crapping out on me, need a new one. $$$$
Great news on my Kawasaki mule! The engine had been rebuilt by the owner of an ATV and motorcycle repair shop, right before we bought it, 8 years ago. It hasn’t been running right, so it went to Dr. Chris. It was rebuilt all wrong. Sloppy. Parts put in backwards. He explained it all to me, but he might as well been talking Greek. Valves were loose, Cam shaft is worn to the point of replacement. $$$$$$$$$$

AND I’ve found a 5 year old gaited gelding that is blaze faced, white stockings, red roan, for $900. Good  trail horse, needs some riding and tuning up, needs work on neck reining. I’m hoping someone buys him so I don’t have to!


----------



## Baymule

I really want that horse! Somebody needs to buy him!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> then a doctor appointment. It’s just a meet and greet, so if I get sick, I ll at least have my foot in the door and be a patient. Not even seeing the doctor, seeing the PA.


I need to do this!  Same reason...in case.  😒


Baymule said:


> My laptop is crapping out on me, need a new one. $$$$


Another me too.....but, just spent my $$$ on goats. 

So pics will be coming but weather isn't cooperating.  And, because of $$ seller wanted for "each or all" -- all came as I KNEW I could sell the "almost free" ones I wasn't truly wanting for self.  So auction will see them in a month or two.  I have room to support until.  Two does are outstanding, two very good, one ?  Then 3 decent, weaned, don't needs.   To be fair, I would having willingly paid big bucks for the two!  Almost what all 8 cost. 

I'll get most of all $ back from sale of 3-4.  Business and herd growth all in one.  They really wanted a  "one & done"  sale.  This is looking to be like my bird buy/sell, couple months ago.🙂

I am really excited with 4 of them!! Two had recently weaned off kids and are a touch thin but, good otherwise.  He kept those kids for his children to show in spring.  

On to coffee this morning -- hot and good!   Chilly 40 out and colder to come next couple days. It's overcast.   Thanks to that big old cold front outa Canada that's sweeping a lot of us!!!  Some with snow 🥶🥴. So this 50 degree is warmest of next 3 😱. Slow week at work, may switch job to tomorrow and stay home again.....I really need to just quit! 😐🤣


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> My laptop is crapping out on me, need a new one. $$$$


I fell asleep in the recliner a few weeks ago beside my laptop. Completely different seat of the couch. I woke up under the foot rest with the laptop beside me and opened all the way backwards touching itself. Today I'm using the wife's really old one that die's sometimes even before you unplug it.


----------



## Baymule

I checked on that horse’s post. It’s been taken down. Whew! Horse is a want, not a need. Have to be responsible and tend to needs. Phooey.


----------



## Mini Horses

You checked so you could buy!  You're not kidding me.  Sometimes we get lucky as being last.  

More will come, after knee finishes healing


----------



## CLSranch

Great advice that I should listen to. Don't spend $$$ on what you want and you will some of the $$ for what you need.

 But who says you don't knee,d a horse. pun intended.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here are some pics.....










Everyone is full and resting.  😁

Here's sire to those kids



I'm definitely finished buying for now.  Gives me 8 doe & 2 bucks.  The 3 kids sale consideration.  Might keep the brown dapple doeling.   That would make it 9 & 2.   My bucks are black dapple and brown paint.    I have 2 other brown does & a black dapple....entire herd Boer, registered & commercial does.  Reg bucks.  Can't wait until spring kidding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like a great herd to me.  With your bucks you might have a very colorful spring!

You've been thinking about this for a long time and it's coming to fruition!  YaY!


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks FEM.  Yep finally falling into place. Retirement on my chart.  Just hope it's from work, not goats.     hey, I can always get my $ from these.

You know I always admired your spotted Nubians...now they have that in Boers. 😁


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses those are some good looking goats! Goats always bring good money at auction and boers bring the best prices. Big dappled Boer bucks usually bring the best prices. Big, meaty, showy with their color, bidding gets fierce on those.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. I woke up at 3:00. Finally gave up and got up. Bowl of cereal, first cup of coffee, going for second cup. Got to be at Target when it opens this morning at 8:00. They have full size air mattresses on sale for 40, with pump, only 4 left. I need 2. Just not enough beds to go around for Thanksgiving. And that’s with a queen sleeper sofa and twin/full bunk beds. Counting me, it’s 10 people to find somewhere to sleep. When I was a kid, we got a couple of blankets on the floor. But it was on carpet and there is no carpet here, floors would be hard and cold.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wooweee....34 on my porch!  But only 58 in my living room   . Turned that heater on!!!

Yikes.  Back to work today.  Well, need to replenish the bank . I'm loving what I bought but.....$

@Baymule  Yes, those Boer bring excellent $ at auction IF they haven't been bred down to the mediocre type.  I've really looked to find the "old style" chunks to get a good marketable kid.  The growth rate is exceptional in them.  So that big old buck I shelled out for will bring it back with his kids from my dairy does -- who have a lotta milk for them!    Plus he's bred to some Boer does.

Well, warmed up inside.  Kinda hate the thought of outside.  Gotta do it -- it's part of my chosen lifestyle.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> They have full size air mattresses on sale for 40, with pump, only 4 left. I need 2. Just not enough beds to go around for Thanksgiving. And that’s with a queen sleeper sofa and twin/full bunk beds.


@Baymule Consider getting a camp cot instead of air mattress. They are MUCH easier to get off of since they are elevated. Same price and won't develop an air leak! Generally available at Walmart and Academy. I have the Magellan Outdoors one and slept on it for several months. It folds into little bag.


----------



## Blue Sky

Roof is done. Back to normal. The cold or something is bothering my knee. But I found my hot/cold bean bag (I opened the last moving box) also found a bottle of Skrewball peanut butter whiskey. Yep it’s a weird combo but hits the spot occasionally. This morning -coffee and trash day. 28 degrees but didn’t feel like it and warming up fast. Eau de Deceased Horse is absent on the morning breeze. Treated five sheep for assorted ailments and all are recovering. I can’t find a processing date for my rams before 6/23. Called four places. May have to do it ourselves. There’s a YouTube for that….


----------



## Mini Horses

This is ridiculous....can't sleep, keep worrying about the cold.  Supposed to be 25 at 6 am    34 now.  I feel like it's not much above that inside 🤣 obviously I'm wrong but, cold.   Its 62 inside.  I'm wanting 82!! 😂. I hate the cold.   Dreading morning chores.   This temp drop just swooped in and it's our "bad" Jan/feb  type weather.  In my mind I keep going over things.....everyone at a shelter, all water filled, heat tapes on, etc. 

STOP!!!  GO TO SLEEP!    Still cold but a good vent.👍🤣

Since I'm wide awake, guess I'll get those goat p-strips ordered.  Maybe I'll get sleepy 🤔


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> @Baymule Consider getting a camp cot instead of air mattress. They are MUCH easier to get off of since they are elevated. Same price and won't develop an air leak! Generally available at Walmart and Academy. I have the Magellan Outdoors one and slept on it for several months. It folds into little bag.


 
I have therapy this morning. I think I’ll take back the air mattresses and go get the cots. I don’t have room for 2 queen mattresses anyway. I got to looking and I can’t squeeze them into these little bedrooms.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. @Mini Horses you are gonna need some! Dogs tuned up past midnight and even though they calmed down, I was wide awake. Heck, I need coffee! 

@Blue Sky im glad you got a new roof now. It didn’t take long, just a little inconvenient but it’s done now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, we're both up...little sleep...lots of HOT coffee!!

I did order strips.  Made me relax a little and my body drifted into blessed sleep.  Up with alarm  and found the weather liars weren't kidding about the temps!  Holy cow -- 24 out there . Really???

Been stocking on things I'll need in a couple short months when kidding starts....extra wormers, new bottle Corid, PenG, aspirin, B-12, CDT, etc.  In case.  Things you might need and they always seem sold out or middle of night -- if you have livestock, you know the drill.  Found some 6packs of tube wormers at a larger TSC, got 3 ($150!)  Last week found a bottle of Valbazen.  $55, used to be $23ish. 😒 Prices are killer but, so are worms.  Hey, temps this morn should have killed all on a pasture.   We have 3 more nights of it, only to low 50 days.

So a reminder to anyone with winter babes coming -- stock up now!

listing my winter "do" so I can recheck, relax and sleep. 🥴


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> This is ridiculous....can't sleep, keep worrying about the cold.  Supposed to be 25 at 6 am    34 now.  I feel like it's not much above that inside 🤣 obviously I'm wrong but, cold.   Its 62 inside.  I'm wanting 82!! 😂. I hate the cold.   Dreading morning chores.   This temp drop just swooped in and it's our "bad" Jan/feb  type weather.  In my mind I keep going over things.....everyone at a shelter, all water filled, heat tapes on, etc.
> 
> STOP!!!  GO TO SLEEP!    Still cold but a good vent.👍🤣
> 
> Since I'm wide awake, guess I'll get those goat p-strips ordered.  Maybe I'll get sleepy 🤔


I'm 100% with you on the cold. I used the black insulation carharts (4 of 4 on the warmth) this morn. It's going to be in the teens again tomorrow with the 20's for the following few days.  I'm coffeed out now.

 I ordered a new air filter for the truck. I hope it gets here before I leave for VA next fri. I like the exrta performance, but I miss just swinging into a wal-mart en route and grabbing a new one for 12$ It's over 900 miles so I hope it helps with the mpg. That -10 mpg loaded maxes out a credit card before I even get a check. Laugh to pretend it doesn't hurt.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I did order strips


I ordered some a few weeks ago.  Finally captured a couple of samples today.  They work!  But, these two does I was pretty sure about anyway.  They were too fat to get away when I was trying to catch their samples, lol.

I really want to test some who I haven't witnessed breedings on - but Conan jumped fences, lol.  I have a feeling that every doe on the place is bred (except the two new ones).


----------



## Mini Horses

Ok.....catch samples -- get 'er to pee.

1.  Gently stroke up & down, below vulva...or
2. Hold nose closed and hand over mouth to cause short holding breath.

Obviously, I suggest she's tied. 😐  #2 seems a panic mode, #1 almost like a newborn kitten/puppy.  Haven't tried either but will -- beats running and waiting, if it works!    will report.

told you I couldn't sleep!  Sooo...research.  can you imagine the crap that'll load onto me when the net guides to ??? after these searches?  🤣😂🤬


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My girls were not thrilled with the idea of a massage, lol.  I could easily get that done on the milk stand, but just hanging out at the round bale they weren't appreciative.  I was killing time, filling up water troughs anyway so I hung out. I wanted them to get accustomed to me walking around with a cup taped on to the end of a piece of PVC pipe.  Generally when I pick up a stick they think they're in trouble and run like heck.  Not sure where they got that idea, lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've got several I want to test.....a lot of waiting!!  

I'm so, so sleepy....but, cannot doze due to feeding and early dark time. Believe it's gonna be an early "do it now" feed.      they always think they're hungry anyway.  Its gonna happen, soon as I get all dressed out.  48 now.  Better than this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! I made Texas Cowboy Stew and cornbread, invited Peggy and Bennet over for supper last night. My small table was covered with Corning Ware, ramekins, huge set of Pyrex mixing bowls, and more. Nowhere to put them, so I loaded them up in the dishwasher. They are clean now, still nowhere to put them. I now have a top and bottom shelf on my utility room shelves. I have a third shelf marked for where it’s going to go. Hopefully I can get it all done before Thanksgiving. I can move some things to the utility room and have more space in the kitchen cabinets. How much kitchen stuff does one woman need??? Hmmm…. Obviously ALL of it.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  how's your weather?  I think of you on these darn cold mornings!  It's a warm 32 today   finally back into 30s.....brrrrrr only 61 inside at get up.  Heater now going.  Need a few more degrees!

Had a hot tea with cream & sugar.  Very nice.  But coffee is next.  Need a jolt!  Everyone had extra hay  in feeders last night, so I didn't feel a push to rush out this AM.  They aren't out in fields so all is fine.

We'll get to mid 50 if sun gets up.  Too cold, too early.  But I have things to do, so suck it up. 😁


----------



## Mini Horses

I have a confession and question...

For many/most, with age there are memory issues.  So, does our brain store names in different locations?   I acknowledge years of difficulty with not always remembering names of people after first meeting.  Although I sure associate them with their animals. sometimes embarrassing at another meet up.

BUT....I just had seller provide their names for these 8 new goats.  I remember each one, in one day!  The guys name, because it's typed into phone contacts.  His wife? No. 

Anyone else have similar issues?   Maybe my association is askew?  Geesh....animals vs humans.😁😍


----------



## Baymule

I’ve ALWAYS been lousy with names. Now I have white hair to blame it on. Works for me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep!  I'm not so good at names either unless I make a real effort to remember.  That includes things like repeating the name (to myself) at least 7 times, making sure I use their name when we're talking and in parting (like it was so nice to meet you Kathy) and trying to find something unique to associate their name with.   

My phone is another way - just log it into my notes or put something identifying if I add them to my contacts.  Like - Kathy (myotonic goat breeder).  Otherwise I would confuse all the other Kathy's in my contacts, lol.


----------



## murphysranch

I have CRS disease.


----------



## Baymule

murphysranch said:


> I have CRS disease.


I’m sure I’ve heard of this before, but I can’t remember. CRS?


----------



## farmerjan

Can't remember sh!t.... CRS..... 

Ever since my bad car accident in 1989, and the head damage and C-2 neck fracture etc... I have had memory problems.  I always put "identifying cross references" on things like my phone, or the lists I keep of farmers ...listing their wives, kids names, things like that.  But I also have had "people's name issues" so I too identify people with things like their animals, or where they work or something.  I also do  not have near as much trouble with animal names.  I will see a face that I "know that I should know them"... and I will point blank tell someone that I know I should know them but with the head damage from an accident years ago, I have trouble remembering some names and things.  Usually I can get something from a conversation that will trigger ....like they were at such and such place or I met them at so and so's truck during a break at the poultry show.  Many I meet are connected to my milk testing and I always ask if I know them from milk testing at a farm or a show....

@Mini Horses ....you are in the MAJORITY.... not the minority.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> And my husband told me I couldn’t do it


NEVER underestimate the Bay Mule!!!!!!



Baymule said:


> Not even seeing the doctor, seeing the PA


Actually, my new doctor IS a PA  If you think about it, a PA as a PCP can do everything someone with an MD can do. She's half my age so hopefully she'll be around for many years. I don't care for changing PCPs.



Baymule said:


> I really want that horse! Somebody needs to buy him!


Too bad the ad was taken down, I was going to have you send me the money, I would buy the horse so you wouldn't have to. Then I would have you pick it up for me, take it to your farm where it would live out its life because I don't know much at all about keeping horses. It wouldn't be fair to the horse for it to live up here with me.



Mini Horses said:


> Anyone else have similar issues?


As long as I've been alive! They say opposites attract but in at least the case of being unable to remember someone's name that we just met, DW and I are very much NOT opposites. It would be helpful if one of us could remember names.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey @Bruce ... what's your weather like?  Are you getting any of the snow?  I was looking at some of the weather reports and parts of NY like Watertown got 77 inches of snow... 72 inches is 6 feet... HOLY COW.....


----------



## Bruce

We got 3-4" Wednesday. Nothing more in the forecast but it is hanging around freezing so the snow isn't going anywhere. I put the snow tires on my car Tuesday and on DW's Leaf today. I'll do her old Prius probably on Monday.

She's on vacation today through Friday. DD1 and fiance are showing up probably Monday, leaving ????. DD1 said her fiance doesn't like to plan ahead. Said if it were up to him the wedding date would be set a week before it happens  DW's sister arrived at her parents 45 minutes south of here today. She'll come up on Wed, return Friday. Probably head back to VA on Sunday.


----------



## Mini Horses

Another day of I don't like cold ... 45 high.  Its 40 now, so little change.  Going to 20 tonight 🥶🥶  baking a chicken, helps heat inside.  Sandwiches for a few days.

My only plans -- stay warm. . Heck, I'm shivering and shaking my head at 6' of snow. How would I feed???


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> My only plans -- stay warm.


Good plan. It's 15 here this morning. Need to catch horses but need to shower first. It's always hard for me to jump in the shower in the morning when wanting to do something else. Catch 22 I should shower before I get dressed to do anything outside. (I may have made a quick run out in my thermals shhh) But I hate getting out of the shower in the frigid cold. The wood stove is warming back up.


----------



## Margali

Yesterday was fun and tiring. Sheep show in morning and nephew's football game in evening. I got home and saw Pepper limping AGAIN! I need to catch her and do a doctor check. I wi try and get pregnancy sample at same time.

She's the remainder of the 2 super wild dorper crosses. Not sure her future on the farm if she's open.


----------



## farmerjan

@CLSranch ;  showers here are for warming up in the winter, relaxing, and going to bed... NOT for going outside in freezing temps..... summer I am fine with going outside after a shower.... winter..... NOT HAPPENING.....BRRR 🥶


----------



## Baymule

Good morning, coffee is cooking. I’m making a big pot, might as well, nothing else to do. LOL Y’all have a great day.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mine is a big pot.  Hot, strong, ready.   Temps out 27.  Inside only 57!  Heaters turned on..brrrr.  this has GOT to be Jan.  Better check -- kidding starts then   did we skip Dec?? White out there.

Slept in just a tad this morn... time now.  Then chores.


----------



## farmerjan

Down to 21, sun coming over the treeline across the road now... up to 37 and will jump 10 degrees as soon as the sun hits the temp recorder... then it will drop a bit as sun moves , then as air warms it will come up to the true high temp for the day.  Days should be warmer this week... 50's into 60


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> Down to 21, sun coming over the treeline across the road now... up to 37 and will jump 10 degrees as soon as the sun hits the temp recorder... then it will drop a bit as sun moves , then as air warms it will come up to the true high temp for the day.  Days should be warmer this week... 50's into 60


About the same here. I bought some diesel winter treatment yesterday, to load up the farm truck and tractor before I leave. Went to move the farm truck this morning and it's acting gelled already. Even after 8 a.m. It may need a jump as well. Should be above freezing soon though.


----------



## farmerjan

I"m not even going to try to start the tractor at the hayfield until noon or so... Don't know if DS has done anything about "winterizing" it since it has been in use for all the haying.  I need to check the Ford I mostly use for raking and make sure it has antifreeze... I think the last time I checked and put some liquid in it was antifreeze as that is what I had on the truck at the time.  DS will take care of all the bigger ones he uses around the barn/farm in the winter but sometimes this one gets forgotten.  
The greenhouse/shelter is one of those "shelter in a box" type things from TSC several years ago.  It is very light inside even though not clear panels... and it warms up nicely in the sun on these cold mornings.  Then when I go out and let the chickens out of the crate, I open the zip up door on one side,  and prop the panels open a bit for the chickens to come and go... and it cools back off some...


----------



## SageHill

Long weekend fini for me. Three days of prep and judging a dog trial (scent detection). Three days on my feet all day. No complaint - people were good. Some person/dog teams were very nice and a joy to watch work. Weather all three 3 days low 40s to mid 70s -- loving that for sure. Feeling for the rest of you with the real cold weather. I admit I am a weather wimp and proud of it. Grew up in the midwest with the lucky you got above zero in the winter many times and skiing to school. Sooooo - yeah a weather wimp, proud of it, and know that I'm in a better place at least weather wise!
Had a quick cup of tea and breakfast sandwich - english muffin, sausage, cheese and fried egg (a fave and way better than McD) and out to graze the sheep. Now it's catch up from basically not being here. 
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan how's your weather? I think of you on these darn cold mornings! It's a warm 32 today ￼ finally back into 30s.....brrrrrr only 61 inside at get up. Heater now going. Need a few more degrees!
> 
> 
> 
> @CLSranch ; showers here are for warming up in the winter, relaxing, and going to bed... NOT for going outside in freezing temps..... summer I am fine with going outside after a shower.... winter..... NOT HAPPENING.....BRRR ￼￼￼


----------



## Alaskan

My phone is acting up... making it impossible to reply to a quote!!!































So.... @Mini Horses eh on the weather.... circling 30s. We do NOT get those huge temp swings like you. So, maybe 10 degrees difference between night and day... not 40 like you can get.































So.... we are going from 22 to 32... (night to day) more or less every day































The usual. 















































We warmed up to 38ish a time or two... so we could get a bunch of ice all over ￼ 































@CLSranch what in sam hill are you doing showering before going outside, when the temps are so low???


----------



## Alaskan

Did i mention that my phone is fritzing???


Sorry about the last post.


----------



## Blue Sky

@Alaskan but for the grace of God…me too. 👍


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  your.posting has been far less....since the trip with mom!  You're missed.   Darn phone!


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, been missing your posts... How are all the kids doing?  How many still at home now?  

Enough snow to make that pretty church of yours shine even brighter ????


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan  your.posting has been far less....since the trip with mom!  You're missed.   Darn phone!



I must have updated the wrong update on my phone????  No idea.  But it only gives me issues if I try to post!  so I have been reading, but not posting.

This post is from my COMPUTER (I almost never online forum from my computer)

After I post this, I will see if the silly smart phone will let me post a post with some photos.....




farmerjan said:


> Yep, been missing your posts... How are all the kids doing?  How many still at home now?
> 
> Enough snow to make that pretty church of yours shine even brighter ????



Kids are doing well... except for kid #2 with eating.

Cafeteria has gone downhill again for poor kid #2 in College.  No idea what is up with the cafeteria.  His room doesn't have a kitchen, but he has a few appliances that he uses to cook.  It is just with a job, and classes, and a full meal plan..... it would be nice if he didn't have to cook.

Kid 1 is really enjoying seminary.  He is struggling with learning both Yupik and Old Church Slavonic this semester, but promises he will get at least a C in both classes.  He is doing well in the other classes.

Kid 3 is thinking of going to Anchorage for college next semester (instead of staying home and taking more classes), but hasn't yet figured that all out.  I have told him that he might have cut things too close...  but he has applied, on the last possible day... so we will see,

I AM a bit worried about him leaving.  He does SO MUCH work here!  But also, super proud of him, and happy for him... and I realize it might be better for HIM to leave and not have to work so hard for us!  This semester he decided that for the first time since age 14 or 15, he would NOT have a job, and he only took 3 college classes so that he would have time to do a bunch of work around the house... then his old boss called and begged...  and now he is driving up to Anchorage every Friday, working 10 hour days Saturday and Sunday, then driving home!  He is going up with a friend, so the gas is split.

Because kid 3 is leaving... I had the youngest do the nextdoor rental washer repair all by himself... it took him a month... he had to keep watching more you tube repair videos... but he finally got it fixed.  He is 14 now... so I should have him another 4 years!  I guess next I have to train him to drive the bobcat!

Kid 4 is still here... but he is in 11th grade and has several people that he does odd jobs for.  He charges 20 bucks an hour, and they are happy to pay him that rate.

so... chugging along.


Sadly, we are circling freezing... so we have switched to ice galore.  -sigh-

Oh, all kids will be home for Christmas, that will be nice.


----------



## Alaskan

2 pictures from Germany 








an advertising board in Germany... like, REALLY???




And 2 from my place over the last 2-ish weeks.

In my front yard, looking southish




My driveway.  You can see a little bit of my house roof up left-ish, and the plastic roofs up right-ish is the greenhouse with chicken house behind it. (Nope, can't see the chicken house)


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan glad you used your computer!! 😂. Have one of the boys fix your phone while they're still home....you know the youngsters know more about them that we do. 

No snow here -- thankfully -- but it is a warmer 30 out there this morn.  Been mid 20s last couple days.  They say weather is warming closer to normal now.  Good! 🤨. I don't like cold.

Up so early.  Couldn't sleep longer, so got up.  I'll hate it later but, it is what it is.  Waiting for daylight. 🤷


----------



## SageHill

Wow!! Look at all that white stuff!!!! Gorgeous country even if it is white  .
Really pretty. 
And woah - a "French" taco?!?!! Hmmmm (living in the land of tacos here).


----------



## Alaskan

SageHill said:


> Wow!! Look at all that white stuff!!!! Gorgeous country even if it is white  .
> Really pretty.
> And woah - a "French" taco?!?!! Hmmmm (living in the land of tacos here).


The French Taco thing kills me.


----------



## Mini Horses

I wonder -- does a "french taco" have a wine salsa?🤔

Another morning of white shimmer -- only frost 👍😁

Big news in my area...mass shooting at a Walmart  out 30 miles away.😔. 7 dead & 5 others in hospital.  Seems it began in a break room, about half hr before store closing...night stocking crew in there for instruction.  A member of mgmt or targeting mgmt  (per witness) began shooting.  He is among 7 dead.  Unsure at this time who shot him.  (Self or another) ??

Just NO reason for these shootings everywhere.  There have been a few instances of other  unnecessary shootings this week...some gang related, as 3 teens were shot in a car. All totally sad, scary, unnecessary. 😫🤬


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning! Happy day before Thanksgiving! Hope y'all have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Just saw the sad news that @Mini Horses reported.  All the outrage by the representatives that we need to get a handle on all the gun problems.  We need to get as handle on the total lack of respect of people for others, and that comes with some morals, and learning there are consequences for actions while young.  There doesn't seem to be any reverence for life in general... and especially in the 15-35  year old brackets.  And no, I have no idea of the sex or age of this shooter... just like the unknown one that killed 4 students just the other day in Idaho in their beds.   That was with a knife.... guns are not the problem...knives are not the problem... it is something that is sadly lacking in the fabric of our society today.  
I don't have the answer except that so many younger people are not willing to work for what they get; and not willing to start at the bottom and work their way up learning that life is not instant gratification and experience is gained along the way. 
There has always been violence in this world... from the beginning of mankind.  But it is more of a "disease" in the younger generation than I think it used to be....maybe we have caused some of it by always "wanting our kids to have it better than we did"......  

It is a beautiful day here, sun came out and temp jumped 10 degrees.  Low of 36 feels like spring compared to the 20s and cold wind. So sad for the families of those that will never see this beautiful day or their loved ones again.


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> I"m not even going to try to start the tractor at the hayfield until noon or so...


I should've waited. It was 6-8 hrs and a 12 pack later, the trailer was hooked up. Don't ask, just don't. I left Tue instead.


Alaskan said:


> @CLSranch what in sam hill are you doing showering before going outside, when the temps are so low???


A habit from going walking the dog OUTSIDE last thing right before bed. Even in the winter.


Alaskan said:


> I must have updated the wrong update on my phone???? No idea. But it only gives me issues if I try to post! so I have been reading, but not posting.
> 
> This post is from my COMPUTER (I almost never online forum from my computer)


Honeslty I do nothing besides text and call with my phone. It has 0 apps and my laptop only has a few that it didn't come with.


farmerjan said:


> Just saw the sad news that @Mini Horses reported.  All the outrage by the representatives that we need to get a handle on all the gun problems.  We need to get as handle on the total lack of respect of people for others, and that comes with some morals, and learning there are consequences for actions while young.  There doesn't seem to be any reverence for life in general... and especially in the 15-35  year old brackets.  And no, I have no idea of the sex or age of this shooter... just like the unknown one that killed 4 students just the other day in Idaho in their beds.   That was with a knife.... guns are not the problem...knives are not the problem... it is something that is sadly lacking in the fabric of our society today.
> I don't have the answer except that so many younger people are not willing to work for what they get; and not willing to start at the bottom and work their way up learning that life is not instant gratification and experience is gained along the way.
> There has always been violence in this world... from the beginning of mankind.  But it is more of a "disease" in the younger generation than I think it used to be....maybe we have caused some of it by always "wanting our kids to have it better than we did"......
> 
> It is a beautiful day here, sun came out and temp jumped 10 degrees.  Low of 36 feels like spring compared to the 20s and cold wind. So sad for the families of those that will never see this beautiful day or their loved ones again.


Amen.
 Many people tell me to let my kids be kids, times have changed, get them a tablet, smart phone, some other da%n  smart device. I could rant.  My brother used to tell me Chivalry is dead why do you do it. I said just because your an a$$ doesn't mean I need to be.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> We need to get as handle on the total lack of respect of people for others, and that comes with some morals, and learning there are consequences for actions while young.


EXACTLY! They all blame the TOOL,, don't want to accept the fact they didn't raise their children, they let them be feral and this is the result. Excuses abound - working mother, etc - excuses for not taking responsibility.


----------



## Alaskan

X a jillion what you all said.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Many people tell me to let my kids be kids, times have changed, get them a tablet, smart phone, some other da%n smart device. I could rant. My brother used to tell me Chivalry is dead why do you do it. I said just because your an a$$ doesn't mean I need to be.


Very much true!

The blasted computer things... have to keep the kids away from them for as long as possible.


----------



## Alaskan

Kid 3...  going into town to talk to an Army recruiter right now......

Hummmmm

Not clear as to my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> Kid 3...  going into town to talk to an Army recruiter right now......
> 
> Hummmmm
> 
> Not clear as to my thoughts on the matter.


You can be proud and scared at the same time. Just remind him what my brother said, even after 9 yrs in the army. The recruiter is going to lie to you. They're worse than a car salesman.


Alaskan said:


> The blasted computer things... have to keep the kids away from them for as long as possible.


 Even the home schooling we're doing has some computer time in it. That is the only computer time. I keep thinking about how much more work I did around the house I did without t.v. or internet. I spent yrs without it at the old place. Then I got tired of picking weeds. 😅


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm getting moving soon and will be... Shoveling snow if anyone needs me.


----------



## CLSranch

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Have a blessed day. Hope everyone traveling gets there and back safe.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Y’all enjoy all the yummy food and most of all, family and friends.


----------



## SageHill

Happy Thanksgiving All ! wish everyone a Happy and Grateful day.


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone also🦃🦃🦃.  I will be spending it lazing around trying to shake this cold... in peace and quiet.  
The sun is out, looks to be a warmer day.  I will go back out after awhile and soak up some sun.


----------



## Blue Sky

Happy Thanksgiving all. Cool and rainy here. We need it. Glad the roof is done and Dish is back on. Looks like I missed more of the same chaos. I got to use some wet weather gear, boots and coat. Pleasantly surprised by dry feet etc. as it was Walmart all the way. Brahma work boots and Time and Tru jacket shed rain like champs. I don’t know what all day would look like but an hour of chores in downpours was great. Off to lunch town and checking the flock.


----------



## murphysranch

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! We're going over to DD's house for Thanksgiving for the first time ever. This is WHY we moved up here.


----------



## Baymule

Me and Cousin Covid hung out today watching Will Ferrel movies. We laughed and had a fun time!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Me and Cousin Covid hung out today watching Will Ferrel movies. We laughed and had a fun time!




Get better fast!


----------



## Alaskan

We had a good time for thankagiving.

Youngest made 2 pies... sawdust and pumpkin pecan praline.

I love pumpin pecan praline, but sawdust was better!!! man was it good!!

Kid #4 helped me with the dressing and gravy.

Anyway... oodles of food, i look forward to the leftovers.



This year the gravy did NOT want to thicken.   finally got thick enough to be good.....


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  what's a sawdust pie?? 🤔

Leftovers can be real timesavers.🙂. Recreate them into "new" meals.   No big meals here this year.  Wasn't anyone interested or hungry enough.  

Weather was awesome.  I put up new fence. Outside all day, slept like a log -- after a hot shower and smattering of aspercreme.


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving and all the travelers made it home or do so safely when they do.  



Alaskan said:


> his year the gravy did NOT want to thicken.  finally got thick enough to be good.....


Thin gravy is better than no gravy.


Mini Horses said:


> aspercreme.


Ahh aspercreme. reminds me I should apply the Biofreeze. My shoulder is killin me. Not cooking related.lol


----------



## Mini Horses

CLSranch said:


> Ahh aspercreme. reminds me I should apply the Biofreeze. My shoulder is killin me.


🤣 Glad to help!   Amazing how we "forget" help while you'd think the pain would be reminder enough.


----------



## Baymule

We got 2 or 3 inches of rain yesterday, very few puddles, it’s all soaked in. We are way behind on rainfall. Predicting another inch and a half over the next 24 hours. Supposed to have sunshine Sunday and Monday, then more rain.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice day again today, actual temp starting out warmer....45.....a few sprinkles early but it is moving east.  Breezier but feels not quite as warm today.  Don't think it will get as high as yesterday.

Yesterday,   I spent the day with the DVD; watched several...Pure Country;   Pure Country 2, The Gift, couple others. 
DS GF brought me a plate, and I ate a bit last eve.  Not bad overall.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan what's a sawdust pie?? 🤔


Coconut and pecan with egg whites

Very good.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> We got 2 or 3 inches of rain yesterday, very few puddles, it’s all soaked in. We are way behind on rainfall.


I know where the rest of your rain ended up! I got about 5 inches and we are boggy swamp. I found out I have a hole in my mud boots that I need to repair.


----------



## Baymule

If you have ladies rubber boots, they never last me through the winter. This time I bought men’s rubber boots and they come up to my knees and are real comfortable.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> Coconut and pecan with egg whites
> 
> Very good.


Ok...those are wonderful!  Love coconut pie, macaroons, etc.  😁

Rain all morning.  Then overcast and fog.  Its black Friday!  I'm NOT a shopper.   But, today I did.  Lined jeans on BF sale.  Just happened to be in stock and I'm willing to pay only $30 a pr for new, plus free shipping. 👍normal $60-110.


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> 🤣 Glad to help!   Amazing how we "forget" help while you'd think the pain would be reminder enough.


It's amazing that I can say I need some ibuprofen 16 times in a day and not take any.


Baymule said:


> If you have ladies rubber boots, they never last me through the winter. This time I bought men’s rubber boots and they come up to my knees and are real comfortable.


My Muck brand rubber boots are more comfortable than my work boots. They are very warm though, also not so good for welding, although I've done a lot in them.


----------



## Bruce

CLSranch said:


> I bought some diesel winter treatment yesterday


OOOOOHHHHH, good reminder. I had forgotten to add it to my tractor and the cans of diesel. Blower is on the garden tractor, snow tires are on the cars, driveway markers are in but .... GOTTA get that non-gel stuff in the diesel!


----------



## Alaskan

I have muck boots with the ice treads.

Great boots.


----------



## Margali

My mud boots are Joules brand off of Amazon. They are a year plus and holding up well. The issue is the dang locust thorns. I located the hole with thorn still stuck in it.

Up in Iowa, I had stretchy cleats that went over my work boots. I may buy a new pair to be prepared for this winter.


----------



## Baymule

I hate locust trees!


----------



## Mini Horses

Quick feed them road trip.  Not enthused with a long drive BUT...gotta pick up this last doe.  Its not the drive as much as having to pull the trailer for one goat.   Need a taller cage for truck bed. 🥴 Oh well.  4.5 hr round trip, either way.  More gas with towing.  Figure tomorrow will be heavier traffic -- holiday returns.

Have a great day everyone.   😍


----------



## CLSranch

Good morning all.


Baymule said:


> I hate locust trees!


I 2nd that. At least black locust.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses you be safe on your goat trip! I have a camper top for the truck. Only problem with that is I can’t put it on or take it off by my self. 

It’s pouring rain. @CLSranch you be careful, it’s moving across the south, and up the east. So it ought to follow you all the way!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Only problem with that is I can’t put it on or take it off by my self.


pallet forks on the tractor?


----------



## farmerjan

My DS had a rack, it had 2x4's that are set 10 ft apart.... the camper top was on them... I could back the truck between the racks... 10 ft 2x4 across front under camper was moveable... I could get under camper, in truck bed. push up with my back and get camper a little higher so I could slide the 2x4 out and let the camper down as I crouched down... did the same on the back... camper was in place.  PITA to do but I could do it by myself.  Just having it high enough to not have to lift it was the biggest thing... BUT.... you have to realize that I also had an older scratched up truck too... so if it scratched the top of the bed it was no big deal.  But the whole idea was to have it high enough so that I didn't have to try to lift it up high enough to get it on the truck bed... this way he could do it by himself or have me just help get it lined up and he could lift the edge of the cap and I could pull the 2x4 out.....but I did manage to get it on the truck by myself a couple times when there was no one around to help me.  
Neighbor had a couple 2x4's that he hoisted in a tree next to his garage, with the camper top on it... backed the truck under it... let it down almost to the bed and then slid the front 2x4 forward somehow and let front down and then did the same with the back.... free swinging.... I think they were like 12 ft long so he had holes in the end and a rope through them to hoist it with.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  lined jeans on black friday sale from What company?

Found some cyber monday sale prices to consider.


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan ....lee.com.  Lee jeans.  Posted at 40%off, free s/h


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> pallet forks on the tractor?


They aren’t long enough.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Going to be a clear, not raining, sunny day with a high of 65F today!


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast and rain heading in....couple hrs until, then hanging a few hrs.  Supposedly a light wetting down.  Good, don't need any wetness right now!

Thinking mostly an inside day.  Not in  my plans.  🙄


----------



## Baymule

I sent that rain your way. I’ve been inside for a week! It’s your turn now. Sunny here-FINALLY-and I’m going outside to play!


----------



## Margali

First cup of coffee and I found another rabbit hole to fall down. Sheep color genetics are interesting.. @Baymule https://www.colouredsheep.org.nz/2021/11/22/genetics-how-do-we-get-coloured-sheep/ https://cpb-us-e1.wpmucdn.com/blogs.cornell.edu/dist/5/6103/files/2020/02/sheep-color-genetics.pdf

How cool would it be if I could have a flock of red paint Katahdin?!?! I have Mocha that is a solid reddish brown with cream points already. I'm picking up 2 red paints on Saturday. Plotting, plotting, plotting


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

good afternoon! It's another 50* day.  Thank goodness most of our 70" of snow is melting... although the giant piles in front of the apartments aren't going anywhere.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to find and pay someone to remove them, or those apartments are sooooooooo going to flood (they're on cement slab, no stairs. and the 6' snow piles are right in front of the doors, with uncleared parking lot behind them. sigh)

We're resting inside, enjoying a mini-thanksgiving since we postponed the family one due to snow and illness.  Turkey smells sooooooo good.


----------



## SageHill

CLSranch said:


> It's amazing that I can say I need some ibuprofen 16 times in a day and not take any.
> 
> My Muck brand rubber boots are more comfortable than my work boots. They are very warm though, also not so good for welding, although I've done a lot in them.


Love my Mucks!


----------



## SageHill

Bruce said:


> pallet forks on the tractor?


Pallet forks - Great things. At least for my tractor it's easy on easy off. All by my lonesome.


----------



## Mini Horses

Holy cow!!   Ordered jeans Friday...they delivered them about half hr ago. right size and fit!  😁
Can't believe things are that slow for them. 

ETA...these are dark denim color but NOT dungaree denim like my LLBeans.  However at less than 50% of cost, still great winter wear.  So for daily wear and most farm work they're a good buy.  If I'm trudging thru brush and handling tough work, I'll go with my Carhartt or Beans -- just for their harder, rugged surface.  Daily feeding and chores, tractor rides,  my store work, they're  good!!


----------



## Baymule

I have 2 pair of Cabellas flannel lined jeans. Love them!


----------



## Baymule

Headline on Houston news tonight,

BOIL WATER NOTICE FOR ENTIRE CITY TONIGHT!! We’ll explain what this means in 30 seconds!! 

Call me stupid, but my first thought is that means to boil the water before you drink it. Nah, it’s gotta be something more complicated than that.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Quick feed them road trip.  Not enthused with a long drive BUT...gotta pick up this last doe.  Its not the drive as much as having to pull the trailer for one goat.   Need a taller cage for truck bed. 🥴 Oh well.  4.5 hr round trip, either way.  More gas with towing.  Figure tomorrow will be heavier traffic -- holiday returns.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.   😍




When I hauled goats,  I always put the goats in the back of the hatch back. 

Tape down black trash bags,  make trashbag come up on all edges to hold pee... add hay....

Add goat or goats.  Tie goat or goats to back with dog leash.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Headline on Houston news tonight,
> 
> BOIL WATER NOTICE FOR ENTIRE CITY TONIGHT!! We’ll explain what this means in 30 seconds!!
> 
> Call me stupid, but my first thought is that means to boil the water before you drink it. Nah, it’s gotta be something more complicated than that.


And????


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> And????


I turned off TV and went to bed.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Therapy this morning. Got 3 more sessions, I’m asking for more, we’ll see how that goes.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> And????


A power outage dropped the water pressure under the legal limit. Water is being tested.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  I have hauled in suv and vans, same way.  But truck and 4 Dr sedan is it now.  Miss my jeeps!! 🤣. I've hauled younger ones in back seat of my truck...this doe wasn't gonna load, fit or agree. 😁.  

@Baymule  don't you have a well?  No boiling🙂.  

They need time for approval on PT, ask now!  Your surgeon may need to ask, approve, suggest???  Differs with medical plan you have. I'm sure you'll get it figured out.


----------



## Baymule

I’m several counties away from Houston. It doesn’t affect me at all. I just mentioned it because of their stupid teaser headline before a commercial.  

I don’t have a well, on community water. 

I’ll probably get another 6 weeks. That will get me through Christmas, I’ll have grandkids and therapist will be off some too. She said for a “normal” person who sat around, they would let me go. But we all know I’m not normal.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I’m several counties away from Houston. It doesn’t affect me at all. I just mentioned it because of their stupid teaser headline before a commercial.
> 
> I don’t have a well, on community water.
> 
> I’ll probably get another 6 weeks. That will get me through Christmas, I’ll have grandkids and therapist will be off some too. She said for a “normal” person who sat around, they would let me go. But we all know I’m not normal.


Ha! Excellent. Just like when I told my PT guy what I did and I got the tough stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> But we all know I’m not normal.


YOU said that....  but, maaaay be some truth 🥰


----------



## Baymule

Supposed to start raining around noon. I’ll get outside at daylight and do chores. 
Coffee is ready. I want bacon and eggs, but I’m out of eggs. I’ll get some tomorrow when I go to Lufkin.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bacon is great with coffee!! Just sayin'   I'm having coffee, would eat bacon but, don't feel like going in there to cook it. 🤨

Sun is out, I'm not.  Slow morning...chores shortly, then a couple hours of job.  Hope to be back noonish and work that last section of fence for this field.  Rains tomorrow.  Scheduled a full day of work for then, at one store.👍.  Fri-mon will be at home days.😁

4 days for goat p-strip efforts.


----------



## farmerjan

I've got eggs but on the way out to let chickens out and go get the Explorer... got tape for the "for sale" signs, info sheet to put in windows... then leaving to go to test early and take it by the dealer an hour north on my way to test and see what they will offer me.  Getting clothes for work together to put in plastic bag to change into at dairy (shoes and sweatshirt) and to change back out of before I come home. 
Got down to a  CHILLY  35 degrees last night.  Some sun expected and then clouding up for rain this eve/tomorrow.  @Mini Horses will probably get it a few hours after me... Then colder for Thursday... 
Oh well, it is getting into winter.  
Hey, only a little over 3 weeks and we will hit the shortest day of the year...and then days will be getting longer!!!

Got 2 mice TOGETHER on one sticky trap this morning.... YAY . I am going to deplete the mouse population if it kills me... it will definitely KILL THEM.....


----------



## CLSranch

Good day all. Still need to wash the coffee pot soo.... anyway. Driving up/over Saturday I out ran the rain until about 4 in KY. It was dark all day from the clouds and I couldn't see anymore after It got actually dark and raining. Stopped at an exit with 3 gas stations none with parking and it was $45 for a campground for one night. The roach hotels are only $47.
  I was very surprised it was 29 this morning. Water was running then started to slow to a trickle. I wasn't expecting that low a temp.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Happy belated Thanksgiving! I had the Flu last week (remember the flu?) So I was on the couch for about 5 days feeling awful-felt ok last Wednesday, so I had 10 for Thanksgiving dinner. Am I nuts? Yes. Yes I am. I ordered a 15 pound turkey, and apparently someone at the supermarket is an overachiever-I got a 25 pound turkey instead. I could barely lift it after being sick all week before. The kids all pitched in an cooked little sides, and we played games.It was a great time, and I'm glad I did it. Of course the next day I felt sick again, I guess I overworked a bit, so I left all the cleaning and tidying to DH and DS3.
Good news! The chickens laid 2 eggs last week. None are fessing up, and none have laid a thing since so 

I've started orientation for school, and I found out I have to take a Sexual harassment course through the school...I already take one through the Fire Department, but apparently that's not good enough so I should be an expert after taking two courses. I'm down to almost my last month as Captain of EMS, and I'm literally so excited I could explode. Things are getting bad with the incoming chief, he doesn't like me (here I am, not caring) and now he apparently won't talk to anyone who is friends with me.   We're all finding it very peaceful since he won't even complain or ask any of us to do anything. It's like a breath of fresh air not listening to him drone.
Volunteer Fire Departments are like insane twisted reality shows, where nobody likes each other, and everyone gossips behind everyone else's back. I love riding the ambulance, and the "volutics" are tiring. I can't wait to just show up and do what I want to do and deal with nothing else. 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They aren’t long enough.


There are ways! How is it stored?? On 2 bys on the ground or up on something like Jan said? 

If you are loading it from the side you could have a long 2 by running under it fore and aft just close enough to the tractor side that the forks will catch under it. Might have to use ratchet straps to hold it to the fork frame as you lift and maneuver depending on how long the forks are and how wide the top is. 

I lifted a smallish piece of deck, made with PT wood and 4x4 legs about 5' high with the forks on my tractor. It is 5' wide and 8' long. Put the forks under one end, ratchet strapped it to the fork frame and moved it from one end of the barn (outside of course) about 100' and put it down behind the little barn. Given how much weight there was a good distance from the fork frame I wasn't sure it would work, or the tractor might not be able to lift it. Unfounded fear, lifted easily and was quite stable.

It is now a cheap "run in shed" for the alpacas. It also supports one end of a slapped together "tent" for the backhoe when it is off the tractor (which is most of the time). That was necessary since the original plan of the Harbor Freight "portable garage" didn't work out.


----------



## SageHill

In from grazing the sheep, now drinking tea and snacking o a few cookies. Hey - I've got eggs and even just took some out of the freezer for a cheese cake I want to make. It'll be my first go at using eggs from the freezer, hope it works! According to all the canners out there you can freeze the eggs - either beaten up or singly. Time will tell.


----------



## Bruce

I put a number of eggs in the container that came with the immersion blender and mix them up, trying not to get them frothy, then pour into silicone muffin cups in a muffin pan. Then into the freezer. Once frozen, I pop them out and put them in freezer storage bags. Works well unless you want breakfast sunny side up, over easy or soft or hard boiled


----------



## canesisters

Coffee..... with the new calf, my morning routine LITTERALLY runs on coffee for the next couple of weeks.
3:30 alarm #1 goes off
3:35 alarm #2 goes off = dirty barn clothes over PJs - supply tote in hand - pre-tied barn boots on - hit the brewer button and head out the door 
4:30 alarm #3 goes off to warn me I'm running out of time
4:45 back in the house, pour 2nd cup & start getting ready for work
5:30 pour 3rd cup and head for the car
6:30 clock in - another cup... or maybe tea 
4:00 head home - separate cow & calf 
6:30 milk again, store milk, clean everything & set up to do it all over again in 7hrs
🤗 

BUT!!!! As of yesterday - I'm getting FRESH CREAM in that coffee


----------



## Mini Horses

canesisters said:


> BUT!!!! As of yesterday - I'm getting FRESH CREAM in that coffee


Most days that makes it ALL worthwhile! Almost  

My goats can make me crazy!!  But I'm not giving it up.   Job, maybe.  Being able to adjust work times is my ONLY salvation.

I'm envious of that cream to make butter!


----------



## SageHill

Bruce said:


> I put a number of eggs in the container that came with the immersion blender and mix them up, trying not to get them frothy, then pour into silicone muffin cups in a muffin pan. Then into the freezer. Once frozen, I pop them out and put them in freezer storage bags. Works well unless you want breakfast sunny side up, over easy or soft or hard boiled


Almost what I did. Silicone muffin "tin" - into the freezer, then vacuum sealed individually and 2 to a pack. Not blended. Cheese cake is in the oven - some of the yolks were a wee bit firm. But they processed like normal. Desert tonight should be good - it's a simple recipe and no crust either.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce camper top is on a metal rack that isn’t big enough, so I put two 2x4’s on the rack for extra width. It’s still at sons house. I’ve been thinking how I can set it up so I can get it on and off by myself.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, on second cup. Already been outside and fed sheep. Woke up at 12:30, wind was blowing and leaves, twigs, were hitting the house. Read my Bible until 2, went back to sleep. Therapy this morning, have to be out of here soon.


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Most days that makes it ALL worthwhile! Almost
> 
> My goats can make me crazy!!  But I'm not giving it up.   Job, maybe.  Being able to adjust work times is my ONLY salvation.
> 
> I'm envious of that cream to make butter!


I'm finding that my time is somehow much more limited this time around.  Cheese is going to be out of the question for the foreseeable future.. butter once a week if I'm lucky.  I'm making connections with friends who do a lot of baking to see who wants to trade jars & lids for pressure canned milk to bake with. 
Now that I'm thinking about it.... I wonder how canned milk would do in cream sauces and soups...?
DANG!!! 😫Now I've got ANOTHER thing to try and sooo little time to fool with it😩


----------



## SageHill

Back in for a short bit. Got the sheep all set out in the corral, Set up search areas for the detection students. All going according to plan. Last minute check of email - someone's sick thinks it's the flu, two less dogs. Then a text another has a migraine - less another two dogs. Sigh. Ah - but the bright side, I can start decorating for Christmas! 
AND ..... that cheese cake I made yesterday AWESOME !! Only five ingredients - eggs, sugar, heavy cream, cream cheese, and a tiny bit of flour. No fussy crust to deal with. Super creamy inside. Light, but once you finish a small piece you're full. The eggs that I froze worked GREAT!!! I've got more for Christmas baking - because we all know the chickens go on laying vacation just in time for Christmas cookie baking sessions 
Finish up my tea and then on to the remaining detection lessons.


----------



## Mini Horses

canesisters said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it.... I wonder how canned milk would do in cream sauces and soups...?


I've tried every way anyone has suggested and the canned milk just isn't good to taste.   Freeze it!  You may have better luck with cow milk, I have goats.  Let us know.  Another with goats has reported little success.    we don't know the magic


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I've tried every way anyone has suggested and the canned milk just isn't good to taste.   Freeze it!  You may have better luck with cow milk, I have goats.  Let us know.  Another with goats has reported little success.    we don't know the magic


Drink it up fast


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good Morning!
My coffee maker has decided to go on strike-I think it's related to the power outage we had yesterday from the wind and rain storm we had. If this is how the power is gonna go, I'm going to have to invest in more candles and lanterns. I never mind a good power outage, but reading by phone light isn't optimal for my aging eyes. I'm going to take the darned thing apart later, this morning I strained hot water through coffee grounds. It was not as good, but caffeine is the goal, and I'm very goal oriented in the morning.   

Work was so slow yesterday, so we got a lot of holiday prep done-putting candy canes on spikes, pricing new plants, taking out everything Christmasy and decorating the shop. It looks like the elves were busy, but I love this time of year, and every Christmas light and sparkly ornament makes me happy. 

I'm starting my newest project, microgreens. I have gained some weight since last year, and I will admit-I eat garbage foods, so in an attempt to get healthier, I'm going to grow the microgreens-I find them easier on my system than full grown vegetables. Life without a gall bladder is complicated! I'm going to grow my own since around here in bougie-land (as my kids call it) one small package will go for 5-10 dollars and I can't justify spending money on something I can grow myself.

Well, off the strain some more caffeinated goodness!


----------



## Baymule

@Honeybee Hill ive gone for weeks at a time with no power. For one 3 week stretch due to a hurricane, I was in an all electric house! I have the answer to your dilemma. 

BOILED CAMPFIRE COFFEE! 

Boil it in a pot on the stove. To settle the grounds, toss in some ice cubes. That shocks the coffee and most will settle to the bottom. 

Look at it this way, at least you aren’t in the back yard buildings a fire.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have an old percolator....still available in camping area.  With Starbucks and K-cups some don't even know this used to be standard way.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> @Honeybee Hill ive gone for weeks at a time with no power. For one 3 week stretch due to a hurricane, I was in an all electric house! I have the answer to your dilemma.
> 
> BOILED CAMPFIRE COFFEE!
> 
> Boil it in a pot on the stove. To settle the grounds, toss in some ice cubes. That shocks the coffee and most will settle to the bottom.
> 
> Look at it this way, at least you aren’t in the back yard buildings a fire.


I boiled the water and poured it through a strainer into the cup. I think before coffee, that was as technical as I could get. I will absolutely try the ice cubes! 


Mini Horses said:


> I have an old percolator....still available in camping area.  With Starbucks and K-cups some don't even know this used to be standard way.


I have my moms old percolator-the best tasting coffee comes from a percolator! I have to find another cord for it. She got it in 1957 when my parents got married, the cord gave out a few years back! 

I agree about the k-cups and all the hoopla with todays coffee makers. So expensive! DH offered to go to Starbucks for me-I'd rather sleep walk than drink that overpriced, bitter stuff.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

French press for me when there's no power.  At least I don't have to strain the grounds out through my teeth, lol!


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> I have an old percolator....still available in camping area.  With Starbucks and K-cups some don't even know this used to be standard way.


Oh man - I remember my Grandmother's old percolator! She had a corningware one. I still have the pot - less the lid and guts (wish I had those parts).


----------



## SageHill

Honeybee Hill said:


> this morning I strained hot water through coffee grounds.


Just add a paper filter and you'll have drip coffee. ALA the way the old Mr Coffee used to make it (is that even still around??). There used to be a coffee house around here that did that into individual cups at their "coffee bar".


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> French press for me when there's no power.  At least I don't have to strain the grounds out through my teeth, lol!


We always use a French press

Good stuff


----------



## canesisters

When the keurig died at work, I got an instant engineering degree


----------



## SageHill

canesisters said:


> When the keurig died at work, I got an instant engineering degree View attachment 94750


In true MacGyver form! WTG!!


----------



## Alaskan

Ok sheep people...

What breed is this???? Shetland?  Photo is from Germany.


----------



## Mini Horses

Not a goat.  I'm clueless🥴.  But sweet momma checking.

I worked.  A gas station next door to the store had $2.99 gas. . Pulled to pump and realize I did NOT get my $, cards or drivers license into my pocket this morning!  .  Thankfully wasn't empty BUT......  Almost now.  Gas up in morning.   And couldn't make stop at feed store. . Bummer.  Think I need a glass of wine. 🤔😔


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Ok sheep people...
> 
> What breed is this???? Shetland?  Photo is from Germany.
> 
> View attachment 94751


That’s an easy one. That is a 

BAA BAA BLACK SHEEP!


----------



## Mini Horses

Just came in from barn & coop check.  Its cold out!  Checked weather via phone -- 32, going to 24!! . Then barely getting to low 50s tomorrow.  I do not like coldness!!!!!   I don't care if it's December.    I want warmer.


----------



## Margali

SageHill said:


> Just add a paper filter and you'll have drip coffee. ALA the way the old Mr Coffee used to make it (is that even still around??). There used to be a coffee house around here that did that into individual cups at their "coffee bar".


I still have a 4 cup Mr Coffee. I think this is the 2nd base and 4th pot?


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses i have your warm! It’s 50F with a high of 72F! Feel a hankering to visit the ol’ Baymule? Gonna be hot all the next 10 days. 

Coffee is ready. I put collagen in my first cup, supposed to be good for joints. I done replaced one joint, I’d like to keep the rest of them, if I can. I know one thing, the collagen makes my hair and nails grow.


----------



## Baymule

Just saw a commercial on RFDTV for a freezer miser. It keeps your water from freezing. Looks interesting 









						Installation - Freeze Miser
					

The Freeze Miser is designed to prevent frozen pipes and damage during the cold winter months with only a few minutes of work.




					www.freezemiser.com


----------



## Margali

Coffee is brewing. I took the day off so I could do farm stuff in daylight. I need to finish tidying up the isolation corral. I also want to make a new transfer crate that fits my trailer better. It will have a sheet of coroplast as a wind break and roof, fancy!


----------



## Baymule

I had to look up coroplast. Ok, now I’m up to speed. @Margali have a great day off, hope you get lots done. Going to be a nice day, 50% rain here, but that could be a deluge or a spit and a promise.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, me too.      heavy plastic panels!  

Bay and I would use a tarp for temporary haul. 😁


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good morning, about to brew my first cup of coffee, already went for a five mile run before the weather gets bad.


----------



## CLSranch

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good morning, about to brew my first cup of coffee, already went for a five mile run before the weather gets bad.


I may have never ran 5 miles. Probably 12 years since I did any running/jogging. I wonder why I can't breath and I'm so out of shape.   I run out of breath doing 10 pushups. Yea I wish I was kidding. Funny how I can run a 7" grinder for 12 hrs a day 7 days a wk, yet can't jog to the mail box. I keep saying I should start then I will be able to. Saying only doesn't get er done.


----------



## Margali

Mini Horses said:


> Yeah, me too.      heavy plastic panels!
> 
> Bay and I would use a tarp for temporary haul. 😁


The $15 tarps died each trip. The sheet of coroplast was $55 but should last MUCH better. This is thick version used on greenhouses and velocycle bodies.


----------



## CLSranch

Margali said:


> The sheet of coroplast was $55 but should last MUCH better. This is thick version used on greenhouses and velocycle bodies.


After wondering what coroplast was, (having an idea simply because of the use mentioned) I'm wondering what a velocycle is. No, no I do NOT just google when I wonder, hmm what is that.


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> I had to look up coroplast. Ok, now I’m up to speed. @Margali have a great day off, hope you get lots done. Going to be a nice day, 50% rain here, but that could be a deluge or a spit and a promise.


Have  you ever looked into getting those 'Billboard tarps'?   The material is much thicker than the tarps from the hardware store & they're a little cheaper too.
I got one to try and used it to cover a cattle panel hoop that extends out from the front of my chicken coop - sort of a covered porch to keep the rain from blowing in the door.
It's a couple of years old now and still in great shape.


----------



## Margali

@CLSranch


----------



## Blue Sky

Too much drama today. Delivery of new cooktop. Driver claimed he and his buddy were installers. Something very felt wrong. No uniforms, no ids definite attitudes. I told him to unload the ct, some one else was installing (true). He started arguing with me. Wouldn’t unload. Wanted to come in. I retreated to house, noticing there were no rear tags on the truck(which did have a logo). A man called identifying himself as the trucking manager, claiming the drivers were “certified Whirlpool technicians”.  I told him they could put ct on the porch and leave immediately, which they did after a few minutes. May need the special coffee.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Blue Sky said:


> Something very felt wrong.


Gotta trust your instincts in cases like that.  Glad you did!


----------



## Blue Sky

Conventional wisdom might argue that I was being paranoid after all they did have the cooktop (I haven’t opened the box). But drop off was the only thing specified and the driver got irritated when I told him so. And since when do installation techs drive for trucking companies- he and the manager who called identified themselves as employees of the trucking company not an appliance company. If they worked for Joe Blow Appliance co. and were renting a truck that’s understandable but that’s not what they said.  These people were sketchy as hell and there was no way I was letting them in the house. Sorry to carry on I have some left over adrenaline.


----------



## Finnie

I think you did exactly the right thing! And this is a great place to let off your anxiety. 

You should check inside the box before the real installer comes just in case it’s not the right cooktop or is broken.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Conventional wisdom might argue that I was being paranoid after all they did have the cooktop (I haven’t opened the box). But drop off was the only thing specified and the driver got irritated when I told him so. And since when do installation techs drive for trucking companies- he and the manager who called identified themselves as employees of the trucking company not an appliance company. If they worked for Joe Blow Appliance co. and were renting a truck that’s understandable but that’s not what they said.  These people were sketchy as hell and there was no way I was letting them in the house. Sorry to carry on I have some left over adrenaline.


Keep venting...

And yes... way better for your instincts to be wrong... and you not let them in the house....

Than for those instincts to be right,  and you do let them into the house.    so glad you didn't do that!




And i agree,  they sound fishy.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Conventional wisdom might argue that I was being paranoid after all they did have the cooktop (I haven’t opened the box). But drop off was the only thing specified and the driver got irritated when I told him so. And since when do installation techs drive for trucking companies- he and the manager who called identified themselves as employees of the trucking company not an appliance company. If they worked for Joe Blow Appliance co. and were renting a truck that’s understandable but that’s not what they said.  These people were sketchy as hell and there was no way I was letting them in the house. Sorry to carry on I have some left over adrenaline.


Report them to the place you bought it from.


----------



## farmerjan

I'd have called the cops, sherriff, some "closeby guy friend"  SOMEONE,  to come right out to the house... and taken pics of the guys and the truck etc....


----------



## Blue Sky

I have pics of the truck and I was doing a concealed carry ( I lost a ewe to a coyote two days ago and a well placed shot could have saved her so pistol). This driver was confrontational and rude.  I did a retreat( no threats or exposed piece).  The company involved needs to hire people who look and behave like professionals. I will no longer meet service people I don’t know outside the house.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I have pics of the truck and I was doing a concealed carry ( I lost a ewe to a coyote two days ago and a well placed shot could have saved her so pistol). This driver was confrontational and rude.  I did a retreat( no threats or exposed piece).  The company involved needs to hire people who look and behave like professionals. I will no longer meet service people I don’t know outside the house.


I think you handled it very well. Better to meet them outside than open the door and they barge in ?


----------



## Blue Sky

Thanks. It unfolded very quickly. I may be a trippin’ bitch (driver’s description to his manager) but I’m an alive, undamaged tripppin bitch. He almost wasn’t. Note- there were no apologies, from anyone. No Ma’am’s, no manners. That’s not the Texas I’ve lived in for nearly 40 years.


----------



## Blue Sky

Honestly I felt I was in real danger. If your gut says something is wrong listen. This may be nothing. But poor business practices shouldn’t be tolerated.


----------



## Mini Horses

....as I hear some light rain come and go.  Sprinkles now.  Heavy coming in a few hours.   Gotta finish this cuppa and go feed before that arrives!

Supposed to clear out  by 2ish.  Warmer & sun tomorrow.  Well good!!!  I have outside things to do, without rain.

Might go do Monday store jobs today...stay home Mon.🤔


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Thanks. It unfolded very quickly. I may be a trippin’ bitch (driver’s description to his manager) but I’m an alive, undamaged tripppin bitch. He almost wasn’t. Note- there were no apologies, from anyone. No Ma’am’s, no manners. That’s not the Texas I’ve lived in for nearly 40 years.


As I read this, I’m thinking of the coffee cup I bought at the Alamo. It has a picture of the Alamo on one side, a cannon and “Come and take it” on the other side. That Alamo spirit runs deep in the very essence of a Texan. You stood your ground, “Come and take it” from this trippin’ bitch. My heart swells with pride in you. Your back was up and you were ready, if pushed, to defend yourself. Those two just didn’t know how close they came.


----------



## Baymule

First cup of coffee is down, going outside to do morning chores.


----------



## Baymule

On second cup of coffee. Flipped 2 boards over in the utility room and painted other side with Kilz. It will be dry in a few hours and I can paint them. I have boards ready to install for another shelf in the small utility room today. Getting there.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

CLSranch said:


> I may have never ran 5 miles. Probably 12 years since I did any running/jogging. I wonder why I can't breath and I'm so out of shape.   I run out of breath doing 10 pushups. Yea I wish I was kidding. Funny how I can run a 7" grinder for 12 hrs a day 7 days a wk, yet can't jog to the mail box. I keep saying I should start then I will be able to. Saying only doesn't get er done.


 
Not going to say it is always easy, or getting started is easy. But maybe I came out of my last County Fair feeling like I lost something, and had a couple hours to fill. And maybe I decided that I would train for a half marathon, and then was asked if I would ever run a full marathon. Sometimes I accidentally get wild ideas, and figure that there is no better time in my life to accomplish them.


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Not going to say it is always easy, or getting started is easy. But maybe I came out of my last County Fair feeling like I lost something, and had a couple hours to fill. And maybe I decided that I would train for a half marathon, and then was asked if I would ever run a full marathon. Sometimes I accidentally get wild ideas, and figure that there is no better time in my life to accomplish them.


Maybe some day you will work full time, maybe some day you will marry and maybe some day you will have children and maybe some day you will be juggling all of that with precious little time for the things you are doing now. And maybe you will smile and be glad you grabbed opportunity when it came knocking on your door.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Exactly Bay, no better time then the present time to chase this stuff. I won't have the body and joints I have now, in twenty years, so regardless of what happens then, there's no reason to let this time go to waste. In twenty years if I can look back realize I truly went for it when I could, I hope it is all worth it. I really can't think of a better time then the present, to chase these goals.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Report them to the place you bought it from.


We were using American Homeshield who in my experience chooses the rock bottom cheapest contractors. I will notify them but I don’t think anything will come of it. I checked the delivery company and found it is an offshoot of the big name freight hauler I recognized. They do some installations. This could have been avoided if the driver had identified himself as an installer, immediately unloaded the cooktop (thus proving he actually had it) and dropped the hoodlum attitude. For all I knew the truck was stolen and this was a planned home invasion with the “manager” as an accomplice. Next time it’s 911. I’m too old for this. Oh. I’m expecting a tv next week…


----------



## Mini Horses

I can HARDLY wait!


----------



## Mini Horses

Just saw a video clip on news in Los Angeles where a coyote attacked a 2 yr old!!  Broad daylight, in driveway of a housing area!  It grabbed her butt and tried to pull her off...mouth full of diaper and dad right there, grabbed her. 😲. Video on house cam.

Brazen animals!!!  They will definitely go after lambs, kids, etc.  Especially when in a pack.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> Just saw a video clip on news in Los Angeles where a coyote attacked a 2 yr old!!  Broad daylight, in driveway of a housing area!  It grabbed her butt and tried to pull her off...mouth full of diaper and dad right there, grabbed her. 😲. Video on house cam.
> 
> Brazen animals!!!  They will definitely go after lambs, kids, etc.  Especially when in a pack.


They will also work to separate or distract a team of LGDs. They’re amazing but I don’t want to feed them.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> We were using American Homeshield who in my experience chooses the rock bottom cheapest contractors. I will notify them but I don’t think anything will come of it. I checked the delivery company and found it is an offshoot of the big name freight hauler I recognized. They do some installations. This could have been avoided if the driver had identified himself as an installer, immediately unloaded the cooktop (thus proving he actually had it) and dropped the hoodlum attitude. For all I knew the truck was stolen and this was a planned home invasion with the “manager” as an accomplice. Next time it’s 911. I’m too old for this. Oh. I’m expecting a tv next week…


Strap that 45 on your hip!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunshine today.  Ground too wet for tractor work.  Dry tomorrow and overcast/light rain entire rest of week!  😖 . Temps average...but, so wet.

I'll grab a few extra job assignments for this week....basically stay home the next week. . At least I'll only need my boots, not an umbrella.

Nothing going on here...just pouting.


----------



## Baymule

Slept late. Stayed up late watching a movie. Church this morning then see what the day brings. Yesterday I started dismantling a string of chicken coops, scrappy, crappy, awful mess, about 4’ high, right up against the property line. #1 rule. I WALK into a chicken coop, I don’t CRAWL in chicken poop. I took most of the tin off yesterday, much of it put on with #8 nails, some even bigger, some smaller. I could have worked on utility room shelves, but it sure was satisfying to go beat on stuff with hammers and a wrecking bar.


----------



## Baymule

I’m not kidding! Look at this crap! I’ll salvage what can be used again, which may only be the metal roof. This crap has got to go. I can take my time, using it for those days when destroying something is fun.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, and there are buckets inside, more crap to clean up.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> Honestly I felt I was in real danger. If your gut says something is wrong listen. This may be nothing. But poor business practices shouldn’t be tolerated.


Always ALWAYS follow your gut. There are times when there are no do-overs or second chances. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I’m not kidding! Look at this crap! I’ll salvage what can be used again, which may only be the metal roof. This crap has got to go. I can take my time, using it for those days when destroying something is fun.
> 
> View attachment 94811
> 
> View attachment 94812


 but whoever did it thought it was GREAT - that they were the next MacGyver!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee while waiting....Just starting to get daylight.  My  gauge says it's 64 inside and 28 out there waiting for me!😵‍💫 Brrr. Was expecting close to 35.  A few things to do today while we have sunshine -- they say -- with rains rest of week.  Dang 4 days of overcast and off/on rain.  I'll work each day!!  Then I'm thinking I can be home pretty much all of the following week.  Winter's short days are crushing me.  Do not need more rain either. 

Need to call for dental apptmt.  Checkups, cleaning and one crown.   Use up the insurance dental $$. 😁  Oil change in truck, tires on car, last section of fence to get up...things to do!!  

DD texted her employee discount at Lowes will be 20% thru 12/11 if I need anything.  Of course I do/will 😲 always do.  Better get that list ready.  Glad I didn't have time to go there last week.👍


----------



## canesisters

Terrible weekend.  Lost my 21 year old cat Lilly.  She was the last living link to my husband.  Cried all weekend.  Made worse by friends and family who 'kindly' gave me space and left me utterly alone all weekend.  
But - made a gallon of caramel coffee creamer.  Blossom (the calf) is FINALLY doing better at holding up her end of the morning  milking chores, so I can soon drop 4AM milking in favor of after work udder 'checks' & milking only when I plan for it.
Quart travel mug LOADED with hot coffee and oversweetened with fresh creamer, music playing in my office, door closed to keep coworkers from wanting to chat about the weekend & focused on finishing Nov accounting accruals.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sorry for Lilly's passingbut happy Blossom is now able to help with milking chores.  Sometimes it sucks when we are alone!


----------



## Baymule

@canesisters I have 3 dogs me and my husband shared. 2 are already gone. One original ewe he and I bought, and she is 8 years old. Several ewes we raised together, one was bottle fed. With each animal’s passing, there goes another piece of him. I get it.


----------



## Baymule

I made coffee this morning, went outside, did chores. Came back in for a cup of coffee and it was all over the counter. I forgot to put the coffee pot back under the drip. Oops.


----------



## SageHill

Finishing off my scone and tea - it’s just getting light out kinda - HEAVY overcast and spit!! 53 going to 60. Trying to get speed up for the long list of to-dos. The spit (we need all the moisture we can get) has put a damper on getting to my list.


----------



## Bruce

I'm really sorry you lost Lily. Good long life but that doesn't make it easier, especially as the last living link to your husband.


----------



## SageHill

canesisters said:


> Terrible weekend.  Lost my 21 year old cat Lilly.  She was the last living link to my husband.


Hugs


----------



## Blue Sky

I’m sorry for your losses. It’s a rough road we travel sometimes. Be well and talk to us. We have been through difficult times and grief.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

First cup in, second one getting ready. I got a new coffee maker, it's a ninja-weird looking machine, but I can use the k-cups or regular grounds, so I'm not dumping plastic constantly. That makes me feel somewhat better after dropping a crazy amount of money on this thing. 
Woke up to no heat this morning-because why should everything work properly? I tend to expect too much I guess. So I have a nice cozy fire going, and the repairman is going to try to get here today. 
This past weekend was my birthday, and DH planned a whole weekend of festivities. The local town does a "Charles Dickens festival" every year and (I'm dating myself) I adore Charles Dickens. So we spent time watching carolers dressed in old English garb, and Scrooge characters roaming the streets giving little dramatic speeches. 
I know-I'm a nerd, but I was completely charmed. 

I have so much to do today-Christmas season is nuts at the flower shop, so I'm trying to get all my chores done before the lunacy begins next week. This coming weekend is the Fire Department "Santa Run" so I have to decorate the apparatus, and get all of my vehicles manned for the parade. It's always great fun, and very, very cold. 

Off to bring in more wood, and try to get some warmth in here!!


----------



## Baymule

@Honeybee Hill that sounds like a perfect birthday weekend! Happy Birthday! 

On first cup of coffee, heat works, but don’t need it. It’s 68 F with a high of 78F today. Tomorrow’s high will be 80F. 

Trailer is hitched to the truck. I’ll be out of here shortly for a destination 2 1/2 hours away. I’ll post pictures tonight!


----------



## Mini Horses

nice  47 this morn!   Made feeding more pleasant for me.  Off to work....umbrella in truck all week😔for poss showers. Good temps tho 👍🙂

Have a great day everyone!   Safe drive @Baymule !


----------



## farmerjan

Okay @Baymule


----------



## Mini Horses

She's being sneaky!!


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooooh


----------



## Mini Horses

Sooo.
60 out there at 8:30ish pm and not much cooler for wake up. 👍 Rains not blowing in until mid morn🤞

I'm working but nice for feeding times.

@Baymule  the suspense is killing me!!!  Bad girl.


----------



## Baymule

__





						Reina, Baymule’s Horse
					

I went to Kemp, Tx this morning, just south of Dallas. I bought a horse out of a kill pen and went and picked her up.   I’ve named her Reina, it means Queen in Spanish. She is a 12 year old Missouri Fox Trotter, Palomino in color. Looks like her mane and tail is white. Dirty and a matted mess...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Baymule

Anybody got any ideas on how to get the Matt’s out of her mane without pulling the hair out?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Anybody got any ideas on how to get the Matt’s out of her mane without pulling the hair out?


Lots of  conditioner

Coconut or olive oil will also work.

Oodles...  use lots and lots and kneed it through, then slowly untangle/brush out using a pick or wide tooth comb

Might need to let the oil/conditioner sit in it a bit.


----------



## Mini Horses

I used Mane & Tail conditioner and their detangler, two different products.  I'd give a bath, overload the detangler product (it's thick) and work with fingers, then a wide tooth comb.  Rinse some out, leave some in and it would soak into the hair.  The results kept it laying nice, silky and reduced the breakage.  It tamed the wild foal hair from rock star to show horse. 😁. You may need another bath in couple days but worth it.    Hey, warm there still. 👍

WD40 works but not the hair damage cure of the detangler.  Plus the smell!


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> Anybody got any ideas on how to get the Matt’s out of her mane without pulling the hair out?


Baby oil. That's basically what detangler is, but cost a LOT more. The conditioner before and after will help, at least it does wonders for my beard.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CLSranch said:


> Baby oil.


Yep - that's what I've used in the past.  However, I've found that some matts are just a mess of wadded up, already broken hair and you'll lose some of it anyway.       Hope hers works out easily and you don't lose a bunch of it.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Anybody got any ideas on how to get the Matt’s out of her mane without pulling the hair out?


Absorbine Show Sheen - makes things really slick without being sticky. It might help.


----------



## canesisters

@Baymule use a knitting needle or something similar to tease the hairs out once you've gotten the mane all lubed up with conditioner or something.


----------



## Baymule

On second cup of coffee. Got doctor appointment in Tyler today. I’ll be outside at the crack of dawn to get chores done.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reina, Baymule’s Horse
> 
> 
> I went to Kemp, Tx this morning, just south of Dallas. I bought a horse out of a kill pen and went and picked her up.   I’ve named her Reina, it means Queen in Spanish. She is a 12 year old Missouri Fox Trotter, Palomino in color. Looks like her mane and tail is white. Dirty and a matted mess...
> 
> 
> 
> www.backyardherds.com


I knew something was up on Monday when you said you had the trailer hitched and ready to roll for Tuesday morning! I can’t believe I forgot to check the forum and find out what you got! When I get around to breakfast and coffee I am going to read Reina’s thread. Can’t wait!


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> @Baymule use a knitting needle or something similar to tease the hairs out once you've gotten the mane all lubed up with conditioner or something.


Today I got a package of little rubber bands, a wide tooth plastic comb, didn’t have a metal one, and knitting needles. Good idea on the knitting needles.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. The 2 guys that cut up that massive oak tree are supposed to come back this morning and load it up. One more mess gone.


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee hot and appreciated.   Everyone out there is looking for me😁.  How nice to be "wanted"


----------



## Baymule

It’s past crack of dawn…… I’d better get dressed for the day and get out there.


----------



## canesisters

slackers......

By crack'O dawn I've finished my morning chores, commuted to work & am starting on the free office coffee!


----------



## SageHill

Busy morning - out at the crack of dawn to feed sheep (missed AM coffee/tea  ) and take dogs out to go do something besides sheep. Back and out to lunch with DH to a new place that had a soft opening (free food for those who registered) YUMMMY California Fish Grill - oh so good - we're both stuffed and will be skipping dinner! 
This week was hay delivery -- got some gorgeous alfalfa!! Waste level looks to be ~10% more like 5%  -- compared to the 40-almost 50% I had on the last load I'm a very happy camper and so are the sheep.
Looking around at livestock scales - what do you all have? Or do you guestimate on weights for things like worming, feeding, etc? Thoughts???


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s not crack of dawn yet. So I’m going to sit in my recliner and drink my coffee. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

. Good morning all !!! 

Sun is up.  40 out and going to 50....but no rain!! 👍. Basically no wind.  Makes it a pretty warm 50.  

Habits.  Hot coffee.  I love to smell it brewing. That was a nice wake up and now a lovely cuppa down the hatch.   Chores in a few, then....??????? Whatever the day brings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sipping coffee and contemplating the "chore for the day."  Another warm one but I'm not complaining.  Had to break back out the shorts and t-shirts.  I'm ok with that!


----------



## Show Sebright

I’m gulping down my coffee this morning because I’ve got to clean the house. Pipes upstairs also leaked so we’re don’t have water. Nice hole in my bathroom now.


----------



## Baymule

Homes SHOULD have access plates to all plumbing junctions, but NOOOOOO……. You are forced to bust out a hole. So now you can put in that access plate because there WILL be a next time!


----------



## CLSranch

SageHill said:


> Looking around at livestock scales - what do you all have? Or do you guestimate on weights for things like worming, feeding, etc? Thoughts???


Guesstimate. It's much cheaper. Hitting the occasional auction can keep you (me on cattle) pretty accurate. Back when I did go that is.


----------



## SageHill

CLSranch said:


> Guesstimate. It's much cheaper. Hitting the occasional auction can keep you (me on cattle) pretty accurate. Back when I did go that is.


I like that answer - but where to start on a guestimate!!!


----------



## canesisters

Slept in till SEVEN!!!!! Missed the Crack'O Dawn entirely! 🤣😅
Planned for it though.  Left Eva & Blossom together so she could start on the morning milking until I got out there. 
I SERIOUSLY don't remember the first month or so being so hard!  😵‍💫
It's not been quite 3 while weeks yet & I keep finding myself thinking that I'm NEVER doing this again. Maybe train Eva for riding instead.....


----------



## CLSranch

I'd say the sale barn, but it's been so long since I've been to one at all, much less sheep or goat, I have to ask. Do they show the weights of sheep/goats at the sale?


----------



## farmerjan

Here at our sale barns, the sheep and goats are mostly sold by the head.  If there are a bunch of lambs, similar sized, they are weighed as a group, the average weight shown... these are like lambs that are for someone to take and feed out to slaughter size.... Sometimes they will weigh out a big animal and sell by the weight... but as a rule, they are sold by the head.


----------



## Mini Horses

canesisters said:


> keep finding myself thinking that I'm NEVER doing this again.


And yet, you will.🥰.  That's why I have 20 some goats who will start kidding in a couple months...


----------



## Blue Sky

SageHill said:


> I like that answer - but where to start on a guestimate!!!


There is a method using a cloth tape measure or a string to measure heart girth, height from shoulder and length from shoulder to tail. I have never tried it but have seen it recommended.


----------



## Margali

Selling the big blue truck today.  Served up well but kids don't fit in backseat well and transmission is starting to go funny. One vehicle household for awhile, fun.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> Homes SHOULD have access plates to all plumbing junctions, but NOOOOOO……. You are forced to bust out a hole. So now you can put in that access plate because there WILL be a next time!


Yeh we saved the drywall and we are going to put a hing on it. Apparently this happened before too. 🤔


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> Selling the big blue truck today.  Served up well but kids don't fit in backseat well and transmission is starting to go funny. One vehicle household for awhile, fun.


Oh no!!! Your other vehicle is not a truck!!!


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> Slept in till SEVEN!!!!! Missed the Crack'O Dawn entirely! 🤣😅
> Planned for it though.  Left Eva & Blossom together so she could start on the morning milking until I got out there.
> I SERIOUSLY don't remember the first month or so being so hard!  😵‍💫
> It's not been quite 3 while weeks yet & I keep finding myself thinking that I'm NEVER doing this again. Maybe train Eva for riding instead.....


Slept till SEVEN???


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> Oh no!!! Your other vehicle is not a truck!!!


The highlander I got has factory tow package rated for 5, 000lbs. That covers my 5x8 utility trailer or a small covered stock trailer. Especially since sheep are only about 250lbs and don't stack well. 

Example 1: My capacity 3,400lbs
Example 2: Short livestock, My capacity 3,400lbs


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Here at our sale barns, the sheep and goats are mostly sold by the head.  If there are a bunch of lambs, similar sized, they are weighed as a group, the average weight shown... these are like lambs that are for someone to take and feed out to slaughter size.... Sometimes they will weigh out a big animal and sell by the weight... but as a rule, they are sold by the head.


Same is true here. Guestimate guestimate guestimate. I just need to see a few and what they weight. Sigh.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> There is a method using a cloth tape measure or a string to measure heart girth, height from shoulder and length from shoulder to tail. I have never tried it but have seen it recommended.


I'll have to look that up. I know in school we did that for hogs. Sadly the AnSci classes had very little if anything on sheep back then. And those great books I had were lost due to water damage.


----------



## Alaskan

SageHill said:


> Or do you guestimate on weights for things like worming, feeding, etc?





SageHill said:


> I like that answer - but where to start on a guestimate!!!


I didn't call the vet often, maybe only once when I had goats,  a a few more times when I had horses...



But I just asked him.   Also,  since he was a local vet he knew what parasites the animals were likely to get,  and what wormers would work the best. 

I took notes. 



As to crack of dawn.... you mean 9:30, right?


----------



## Show Sebright

SageHill said:


> Busy morning - out at the crack of dawn to feed sheep (missed AM coffee/tea  ) and take dogs out to go do something besides sheep. Back and out to lunch with DH to a new place that had a soft opening (free food for those who registered) YUMMMY California Fish Grill - oh so good - we're both stuffed and will be skipping dinner!
> This week was hay delivery -- got some gorgeous alfalfa!! Waste level looks to be ~10% more like 5%  -- compared to the 40-almost 50% I had on the last load I'm a very happy camper and so are the sheep.
> Looking around at livestock scales - what do you all have? Or do you guestimate on weights for things like worming, feeding, etc? Thoughts???


I’ll have to go back to my Notes but we actually had to weigh out animal with a tape measure a few years ago for fair


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It’s rained all night, still raining.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, if you NEED the rain, good.  If not 😞

I sleep until 8 but didn't go to bed until 12, so....🤷 Having coffee and deciding, breakfast or brunch? 🤔

May be an inside day -- cook and clean?


----------



## canesisters

I vote for cook & clean!
That's what I'm going to do today. 

Last night I told Blossom that I was going to sleep in again today & that I expected her to have those rear quarters emptied by the time I came with breakfast for her Mama.
Well success 🥳 (sort of)
Not empty, but not at all full either!
I gave Eva breakfast & both of them some brushing & scritches & turned them out. 
Oh I AM hoping that I can safely stop morning milkings 🤞
I'll check around noon & see how things are looking.


----------



## Mini Horses

canesisters said:


> Oh I AM hoping that I can safely stop morning milkings 🤞
> I'll check around noon & see how things are looking.


🤔 Do you want to milk at night only?  Just too much milk?  I know you have a job with time to report there, so that's a push mornings!!

When I'm milking, several goats, it's a push to get to work and I can set my own hours.  Now, less milk per for goat vs cow but, multiples make up for it. 😂the kids help with chores -- however, works against a good goat milk goat because of scheduling her production for 2x day not a little on demand.  Back to why dairies remove young at birth.  then there's bottle feeding chores.  😲😫🥴😵‍💫🤷

If my milk buyers would increase and stabilize, I'd  do more milking and stay home more.


----------



## canesisters

My ideal is when the calf can finally take it all & I have to lock her up if I'm going to get any at all. 
Work is 6:30 - 3..... 5:45 - 4 if you count the drive.  It's a tiny little 'farm' but trying to do ALL the things between 4:30 & 7 when it's just me doing them - AND doing them with a head lamp - becomes overwhelming & exhausting.
I don't want to dread it, so I try to find 'happy mediums'.
Eva is not happy or pleasant when she's having heat cycles every month. A calf every other year means that I haven't had to buy beef in a VERY LONG time.  And I have enough that I can barter with a good bit of it.
I had great dreams of doing all kinds of wonderful things with all that fresh milk.... but it's A LOT more time intensive work than I thought. 
Not the milking. That's only about an hour - cleaning stalls, grooming, feeding, milking and all. 
But an entire evening - and a dishwasher load - to get a lb of so-so motzerilla 🥵


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> I’ll have to go back to my Notes but we actually had to weigh out animal with a tape measure a few years ago for fair


That would be great! 👍


----------



## Mini Horses

@canesisters    Yeah, I get it!!!     Winter's short days, cold temps....the pits.  If this WAS my job, I'd be able to flex more 🤷.   Using the milk is time consuming.  Retirement is it a scary word -- with the "what ifs" you face.  And when you are the only on a "farm" it's a different dynamic for anxiety, I know...been living it for years.  But my choice, so I plug along.

I'm  slowly converting to less dairy and more meat type goats.   If it doesn't mellow the work and improve income, they'll be sold off...keeping half doz dairy.  My mind says I want to stay home.  My wallet says, really???       My $ says you're  ok if you behave.   control myself??? 🤔😲😂🙏🤞🥴🤣🤦


----------



## SageHill

On cup two - it's raining! YAY!! Don't slap me upside the head - but I'm loving it. Makes it an inside day for me. If I had days and days of it I'd definitely sing a different tune. But we need it. Our average annual rainfall is 18-19 inches where I'm at (of course it all depends on which map you look at and who did the recording  - got me it should be the same number where ever / who ever tabulates -- but it's not). 
So - it's cook, clean and decorate! 'Tis the season. 🎄🍪☕


----------



## Show Sebright

SageHill said:


> That would be great! 👍


Ok here is the link to the whole skill a thon




__





						Loading…
					





					sfyl.ifas.ufl.edu
				




The image is of measuring


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> Ok here is the link to the whole skill a thon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sfyl.ifas.ufl.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image is of measuring


HUGE THANK YOU!!!!!!! Looks like I've got a project this week!!! 
Ol' 23 I'll swap you some animal crackers if you let measure!!


----------



## Show Sebright

So my cat has claimed all gifts as hers. She sits atop and watches as we place ‘her’ presents below her.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. A scoop of collagen in my first cup, took my vitamins, breakfast of champions. Therapy this morning, take Reina to the vet at 2:00 for checkup. Slightly snotty nose and probably needs her teeth floated. So I’ll come home from therapy, hitch up the trailer and be ready to go.


----------



## CLSranch

Morning all. The clay here is "amazing". We got 2" of rain in a week, while still in a severe drought, and it's a slick muddy mess. Of course we can have 1/4" on rock hard, extremely cracked ground and spin tires while not sinking.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just another week    I need a haircut. 🤔 Just gonna cruze through the day 😂 we'll see what comes.

How's THAT for a relaxed attitude?   no good plans


----------



## SageHill

Another drizzly/rainy day here. Sheep all tucked away in the barn munching hay. 
Just finished breakfast - pumpkin pancakes, bacon and coffee. 
WHY does it feel like Sunday??!! Oh it's going to be a long week of feeling behind.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t envy you the clay. Put up with sticky, slick as snot, suck the truck to the axles, black gumbo clay, for most of my life. Then when dry, a jackhammer couldn’t chip it and I could lose a foot in the cracks. 
The soil I have now is a mix of sand and clay. Just enough clay in places to get stuck in, but nothing like black clay.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Morning, feel like I should actually say something instead of constantly stocking. Went for a short run this morning, now time to study for the rest of the day. Can't wait to get back to the animals when this week is over!


----------



## Bruce

Hi Poka



canesisters said:


> Slept in till SEVEN!!!!! Missed the Crack'O Dawn entirely! 🤣😅


Wouldn't be missing the crack of dawn here if you got up at seven, still have almost a half hour. Nothing like @Alaskan of course. But if they go to permanent daylight savings time, you will be able to sleep well past eight here this time of year and still greet the sun.


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> I don’t envy you the clay. Put up with sticky, slick as snot, suck the truck to the axles, black gumbo clay, for most of my life. Then when dry, a jackhammer couldn’t chip it and I could lose a foot in the cracks.
> The soil I have now is a mix of sand and clay. Just enough clay in places to get stuck in, but nothing like black clay.


My Bob had a VERY unladylike term for things as slick as that clay..... 😱


----------



## Bruce

Bob wasn't a lady!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Morning all! First cup in, heading to put on another. I am coming down with yet another cold/flu/whatever the heck it is. I also have another eye infection. When did this unhealthy business grab hold of me? Probably stress, as DH (not a medical professional) claims. (He's probably right!)  
We were supposed to drive up to Oneida today for a holiday party with the Indians, but he's so swamped with work-I get to stay home and not infect an entire tribe of people. I guess that's good. 

I worked yesterday and felt glazed all day so I think I'm going to take it easy-next week will be a nightmare-Christmas and Hanukah flowers and centerpieces...little boxwood trees that must be created-so many of them. I found sap behind my ears from the pine and fir branches so I'm really getting into my work I guess. 

I started attaching some plywood to the chicken coops to protect the girls from the nasty weather we all know is coming. They're not happy about their view being obstructed, so they get extra grubs as treats to keep the complaining down. Egg production has all but stopped with the older girls since daylight savings so I'm back to purchasing eggs. 

My little dog has a body odor problem. It's not her teeth (and she was NOT happy when I checked them) I think she's back to rolling in turkey poop so DH will have to watch her carefully-the smell is nasty!
Fire Department elections are this Thursday, and I must say-there's nobody qualified to take my job, and frankly I don't want the stress of it, so the Chief will have to appoint someone-I'll let ya know how that goes. The girl who wants it hasn't showed up in months, but suddenly she's around 24/7...wonder what she's been doing while everyone else did the work. I'm not a fan, but I will buy popcorn and watch the show. Election time in the department is like the twilight zone, people we haven't seen in months show up like dawn of the dead. Crazy stuff, but I'm keeping myself out of the "vollutics" I'm Switzerland at this point. Neutral and staying the heck out of it. 

we woke up to a pretty dusting of snow yesterday, and an hour later it was gone. But DH was enthralled with how the meadow looked in white, so he's praying for more snow. Ugh. I don't like snow unless I can sit inside and enjoy the view. I'm too busy at this point so I'm hoping to get a snow free rest of the month. 
I need to get on the ball with Christmas shopping. I put up the tree, and that's all the energy I could muster. Getting ideas from these kids is like pulling teeth. You'd think I was asking for a kidney. One kid told me he needs dress clothes for student teaching next semester-sizes? I'm supposed to guess I think. 

Well, heading in for more caffeine. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Mini Horses

Welcome coffee!  My usual wake up beverage.  Been home 4 days, so back to work today and tomorrow.   🤷 Chilly 37 but some breeze, so feels cooler...plus light overcast.  Definitely jacket weather.  Not bad overall -- it is Dec, after all! 😁

Walked the fields with goat herds yesterday and most all are obviously preggers and bucks on fence line not interested -- except last group.  Those 5 I'm not as sure, so I see p-strips will be used this coming weekend.   If not blue enough, they'll meet Cosmo or Squeak.  I let them onto a larger field yesterday.   Been separated from others a month and no one sick with them or already in residence.  Didn't expect a problem as they were good when I bought....but better safe than sorry.

Plan to double check winter "things" this weekend to be sure I'm prepped for our normally worse weather in Jan/Feb.  Then I can relax a little until kidding.  Need to buy several extra bags of bedding for those events...have divider panels ready.  🤔double check meds, supplies, bottles, nipples, blankets, towels, etc, etc.   🤗. Things in pretty good balance so far.


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Plan to double check winter "things" this weekend to be sure I'm prepped for our normally worse weather in Jan/Feb.  Then I can relax a little until kidding.  Need to buy several extra bags of bedding for those events...have divider panels ready.  🤔double check meds, supplies, bottles, nipples, blankets, towels, etc, etc.   🤗. Things in pretty good balance so far.


Is kidding normally in the winter or do you arrange it that way?
I try to plan for Eva to calve in the winter solely because I despise milking with flies and sweat dripping off of me and her. 🤢


----------



## Mini Horses

@canesisters  the kidding is somewhat controlled by market needs/sales but, also by goats cycling habits.  Most large dairy breeds are seasonal....most only cycle *well* Sep-Mar, although can vary and are more likely to start Aug, than go into Apr.  The Boer are year round breeders.  So you have a little more diversity, as well as ability to have 3 kiddings in 2 yrs.  That's almost impossible in most large dairy.  Nubians used to be yr round, mostly not so much now.  Individual animals can vary.

Sales for sheep & goats are best for young ones that coincide with several ethnic holidays -- although there are sales year round.  Dec born kids/lambs are good for sellers....overall, as they are ready for Mar sales.   Nov/Dec sales of market kids are not great around here, would be summer births. Varies by area of the country to some extent.  Lamb is a touch more saleable year round than goat but, cycles with holidays.

Milking goats you have to really watch breeding if you want winter milk.  🤗. You have to hold breeding until Mar for a summer kidding. Juggle your product and lactation.


----------



## Blue Sky

Watching the weather and getting ready to stack feed bunks. Probably see severe t-storms, power out, hail, maybe a tornado. Phone app from the county 9/11 set. Weather radio set. But it should be over in a couple of hours.


----------



## Baymule

I slept late till 8:00! Woke up to text from therapist that they got papers from doctor extending my therapy, could I come in at 9:30? Sure I can! I had to hurry through chores, slap on town clothes, scarf down a bowl of cereal and go. NO COFFEE! 
Sleep hangover + no coffee = headache. 

I’d rather BE a headache (to someone else) than HAVE a headache. Oh well. 

Had to stop and get feed, come home, unload, finally got coffee at 12:53. On my second cup. 

Got weather channel on, tornadoes in Texas, confirmed in Dallas area. @Blue Sky I hope you are safe! Supposed to come here. Weather channel named Lufkin, Texas as at risk, that’s 25 miles away.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I slept late till 8:00! Woke up to text from therapist that they got papers from doctor extending my therapy, could I come in at 9:30? Sure I can! I had to hurry through chores, slap on town clothes, scarf down a bowl of cereal and go. NO COFFEE!
> Sleep hangover + no coffee = headache.
> 
> I’d rather BE a headache (to someone else) than HAVE a headache. Oh well.
> 
> Had to stop and get feed, come home, unload, finally got coffee at 12:53. On my second cup.
> 
> Got weather channel on, tornadoes in Texas, confirmed in Dallas area. @Blue Sky I hope you are safe! Supposed to come here. Weather channel named Lufkin, Texas as at risk, that’s 25 miles away.


All ok here and I think it’s about done. Hubbs is in Dallas but ok hopefully not stuck in traffic. Phone app9/11 works, weather radio ok, but accuweather app lagged. No wind and about an inch of rain. Hope you’re ok, glad to hear about your therapy. These December tornadoes are crazy.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve fed early, sheep, dogs and horse. Ate an early supper myself. Storms usually knock out power, so no microwave to heat leftovers. LOL supposed to get hard rain’s around 5 and again at 8 PM.


----------



## SageHill

On second cup   - was up and out early after a quick breakfast sandwich. 
I took the sheep out to graze - I don't know who needed it more - me or them . Missed three days of doing the graze and walk about. First was just get things done that weren't on the ranch - which was ok, then day one of rain - ok got things inside done, then day 2 of rain and I was worse than grouchie. Out this morning - cold (38-54 today) -had to wait a bit because..... it was raining. We need it. I've got some erosion things to deal with - but it has to wait for tomorrow - things need to dry a bit before I slip slide with the utv and the tractor.
All is good here I've been out and am warming up with cup #2.


----------



## Show Sebright

So I made these chocolate cupcakes. The key if to use coffee. And ofc I made my favorite coffee and put some in the cake batter and the rest in my cup. They have a peppermint icing. 
My advice to any bakers it: Do Not Use a recipe that make 3, 9 inch cakes to make mini Cupcakes. You will get around 150.
 I’m not sure exactly how many I made but I was in the kitchen from 4 to 10. 🥱 
they are very pretty tho.


----------



## Baymule

I use instant coffee with just enough water to dissolve it, like a teaspoon. Chocolate Mocha frosting on chocolate cake, yummy. I don’t know how many cupcakes you made, but I bet they don’t last long! 

Coffee is ready. Toss me one or ten of those cupcakes!


----------



## Show Sebright

Counted them all. There were 135


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of cupcakes. But if you eat 2 or 3 at a time it isn't nearly so bad as eating 2 or 3 full size cupcakes


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah I could use cupcakes about now!   27 at wake up 😲 everything was white!! water tubs were iced over, so broke that...maybe 1/2 inch.   Then fed, then loaded and unloaded 20 bales from storage to "local" use in 2 spots.   Of course, had to unload 6 bags of feed left in truck last night, first. 🥴 Lazy me left it.  Had planned to work today but, home needed me. 😁. No big deal.  Just working those darned prepaid cards at all the stores...they can wait. 🤷


----------



## Bruce

Those are Christmas gifts! Can't let them run out


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce ... you due to get this weather coming?  Heard on the radio a bit ago that WVa to Vermont were in a winter storm watch....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Howdy, just wanted to check in from the midwest blizzard. Might go make some sugar cookies in a bit. Stay safe in all this crazy weather y'all.


----------



## SageHill

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, just wanted to check in from the midwest blizzard. Might go make some sugar cookies in a bit. Stay safe in all this crazy weather y'all.


Stay warm! Baking cookies sounds like a win win in the winter weather (sorry couldn't help myself).


----------



## Show Sebright

Counted them all. There were 135


Baymule said:


> I use instant coffee with just enough water to dissolve it, like a teaspoon. Chocolate Mocha frosting on chocolate cake, yummy. I don’t know how many cupcakes you made, but I bet they don’t last long!
> 
> Coffee is ready. Toss me one or ten of those cupcakes!





Bruce said:


> That is a lot of cupcakes. But if you eat 2 or 3 at a time it isn't nearly so bad as eating 2 or 3 full size cupcakes


That’s the idea. Only 24 left, have some away and took a 89 to a party today.


----------



## Show Sebright

Poka_Doodle said:


> Howdy, just wanted to check in from the midwest blizzard. Might go make some sugar cookies in a bit. Stay safe in all this crazy weather y'all.


If your too cold come down south. It’s 82 right now.


----------



## Baymule

Make your own coffee I drank all mine. LOL I woke up at 4:00. Going to be a gorgeous sunny day, high of 58F.
Yikes! Friday the 23rd, day before Christmas Eve, predicted low is 17F!!! Ugly rumor is we might get snow for Christmas. I don’t want that as I’m supposed to be traveling to my sister’s house on Christmas Eve, with my granddaughters. High for the 23rd is 32F. Low for the 24th  is 23F with high of 35F. If it gets to looking bad, I’ll take kids to sisters house early and come back home. If I’m snowed in, I want to be home so I can care for the animals. Might not make me too popular with the family, but I sure don’t want to be stranded 70 miles away and can’t get home to care for the animals for days. I’ll be watching the weather!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, animals need care!!  One day could be ok, beyond that it's critical when they depend on us.

Rain, rain, rain today....all day.  😟 Lot of barn time for goats   who don't like a shower.  But warm so no freezing or snow. 👍


----------



## farmerjan

We have had rain and ice... temps right at 30-31 and trees/branches all ice coated.  Not very nice out there.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> @Bruce ... you due to get this weather coming?  Heard on the radio a bit ago that WVa to Vermont were in a winter storm watch....


Yep. Supposed to start about midnight, only expecting 0.1" by 7 AM; I don't have to get up early to move snow so DW and DD2 (who FINALLY has work again starting tomorrow) can get out.  Not so on Sat morning, might see 7" between 7 AM tomorrow and 7 AM Saturday, another 2" into Sunday morning. 

It is supposed to hang around freezing the entire time, going to be some wet heavy snow. 



Baymule said:


> Might not make me too popular with the family, but I sure don’t want to be stranded 70 miles away and can’t get home to care for the animals for days. I’ll be watching the weather!


I hope you get to go, especially since you missed out on family Thanksgiving.


----------



## SageHill

Another cool day here. Tea all gone - need to make more or switch to coffee!
Taught herding lessons this morning and chatted with a neighbor who was out looking for her two Anatolians. 
They weren't up my me - wish they had been, they're good dogs. She said that there are some  folks around who don't like her dogs   -- (they don't have livestock) I said that well - if I see them here, I like it, as I think they're keeping the coyotes away -- a bonus for me. She smiled!! She said when she saw our sheep come in she figured the barn was a great one for them. She has goats. Invite extended to come and check out the barn and I want to learn about her goats! And her dogs are now back home - a good day.
Wrestled with my printer for awhile - photoshop was crashing when I tried to print grrrrr - but I got it working - yay - and finally printed out the cards that I will send to a couple of friends. Pretty much a weekly thing,


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, all day rain happened. the "maybe an inch" suggested turned to double that at my house.😵‍💫. Soooo wet!  Didn't need this.


----------



## Alaskan

Snowy at my place. 

The overcast photo is from yesterday,  the "sunny" photo is from today.


----------



## Alaskan

I sent my kid out to take pictures of the church.


----------



## SageHill

Alaskan said:


> I sent my kid out to take pictures of the church.
> 
> View attachment 95036View attachment 95037View attachment 95038View attachment 95039


You sure do make snow look appealing!! Gorgeous pics


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Well, all day rain happened. the "maybe an inch" suggested turned to double that at my house.😵‍💫. Soooo wet!  Didn't need this.


Same.
3" standing water in the yard
Soggy spots in the barn 
Cows churning up epic mud bogs
Yeah Dec-Feb in VA 🙄


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan pretty snow!  I love to see it at your house, not mine!    

Oh -- TA DA...got gas for $2.61 today


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan pretty snow!  I love to see it at your house, not mine!
> 
> Oh -- TA DA...got gas for $2.61 today


... the cost of the siphon???


----------



## Bruce

We are still way above that, lowest I've seen is $3.499. But that is down $0.30 from a week or two ago.


----------



## Baymule

It’s 36F with a high of 53F today. Will be cloudy but sunshine Saturday and Sunday. Then rain on Monday. Expecting a freezing cold front for Christmas. @Alaskan the weatherman is saying it’s coming out of Siberia, coming to see you in Alaska first, down through Canada, then sweeping through the country all the way to Texas. Siberia can keep their cold weather! I don’t want it!


----------



## Mini Horses

Hey, it's coming east too!

Dec22-26 not getting to 30 DAYTIME -- and 11-15 nights.     .  Oh, no!!!! NO!!!

Guess I'll get those heated buckets and extension cords out..... Dang, I hate temps like that.  30 head of goats who will want water, 7 minis and who knows how many chickens but 40ish at least.   lots of toting if not for those tubs.   There goes the electric bill.  at least I have them pd for. 👍


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Hey, it's coming east too!
> 
> Dec22-26 not getting to 30 DAYTIME -- and 11-15 nights.     .  Oh, no!!



HELLO SIBERIA!!!


----------



## canesisters

I was breaking ice Sat AM and thinking that it was time for the waterer heaters.  I use a floating trough heater for Eva and a birdbath heater in a feed tub for the chickens.  This past summer I moved the water trough over to beside the chicken pen so THIS year I will only need to run 1 cord and plug them in together. 

I don't mind COLD as much as cold-wet.  I'd be happy if it would freeze hard and stay that way.  Being JUST around freezing and muddy and wet is miserable & makes soooo much more work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes...dry cold is easier to deal.   The mud freezes and makes for bad footing!!!


----------



## CLSranch

On the fuel. I was paying $5.50 the other week in the middle of a 1900-mile trip. 
I agree with the dry cold. It's odd that it's more comfortable in N.D. than OK while being 30 degrees colder. It starts getting wet here as the temp drops. Sometimes it works out to wait for a good freeze then go do any tractor work before it thaws out. Can't wait to put out hay though.


SageHill said:


> You sure do make snow look appealing!! Gorgeous pics


Send a post card I say. And I'll try to get further south. lol


Mini Horses said:


> Hey, it's coming east too!
> 
> Dec22-26 not getting to 30 DAYTIME -- and 11-15 nights.     .  Oh, no!!!! NO!!!
> 
> Guess I'll get those heated buckets and extension cords out..... Dang, I hate temps like that.  30 head of goats who will want water, 7 minis and who knows how many chickens but 40ish at least.   lots of toting if not for those tubs.   There goes the electric bill.  at least I have them pd for. 👍


Reminds me that I have to do the same. Not showing the 10 day yet but the 7 day shows 14 for Tulsa, usually several degrees warmer than here.


----------



## SageHill

canesisters said:


> ... the cost of the siphon???


3.99 here - a "bargain" ha ha ha -- politicos probably want something.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Dec22-26 not getting to 30 DAYTIME -- and 11-15 nights.   . Oh, no!!!! NO!!!


Fairly similar to what Accuweather says we will get. Guess that rollercoaster starts with @Alaska, swings down to slap Bay then curves over to hit our VA friends then up here so we won't feel left out. 

Fat flakes coming down now, it was just "spritzing" snow bits when I went for a blood draw, gift buying at the liquor store and the weekly round loaf of sourdough bread. Left around 10:30, got home about 11:45.



CLSranch said:


> On the fuel. I was paying $5.50 the other week in the middle of a 1900-mile trip.


I sure hope that was diesel. It is still ridiculously higher than gas here.


----------



## Blue Sky

Well somebody definitely doesn’t have the spirit of the season…


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Fairly similar to what Accuweather says we will get. Guess that rollercoaster starts with @Alaska, swings down to slap Bay then curves over to hit our VA friends then up here so we won't feel left out.


Sheesh...


1. How does weather from Siberia make it over to central US?  Have they looked at a globe???    Siberia is on the OTHER side I say! OTHER side!

2. I thought I lived a jillion miles north of you folks.  Here we are all getting the same weather.  10s to 20s F. I am even supposed to get gobs more more snow on Christmas, just like @Baymule Just how big is this snow cloud?


----------



## Baymule

Your snow ain’t nothing like my snow.


----------



## SageHill

Alaskan said:


> Just how big is this snow cloud?


(whispering) not big enough to  hit me (running fleeing)


----------



## Mini Horses

Blue Sky said:


> Well somebody definitely doesn’t have the spirit of the season…


For certain!!  That's a "REALLY!?!?!?" Look.  🤣

Early wake up and couldn't go back to sleep day! 😟😵‍💫. 4:30 I gave up, got up.  I've had breakfast, coffee and more coffee.  News wasn't on...watched an OLD western.  Now seeing weather going to low 50 today...then cold front arrives by Sun morning, with 29 at wake up 😞.  It gets worse...now they're saying the cold we knew was coming "might" meet moisture while here Thur    snow flurries??? Booo!   Depends on those front movement speeds.

Today will be busy...just for checking & prepping!  Cold is not my friend!   glad I'm home most every day for a couple wks. 👍


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Well somebody definitely doesn’t have the spirit of the season…


I believe the caption should have been
"This is SO embarrassing!!!"


----------



## Baymule

I fell asleep in my recliner and woke up at 11:00. Went to bed. I think it was almost 3AM last time I looked at the clock, slept until 7. Just finished first cup of coffee, feel blah. Sheep and Anatolians are looking around, expecting my appearance. I’ll feel guilty if I get another cup of coffee, so guess I’ll get dressed and go feed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Decided to buy a floating heater unit for the 150gal tank.  It'll at least keep an opening for drinking, or dipping to refill the heated tubs.   Surprise, on sale! 😁. Found out as I was at register.  👍. All installed and one less thing to worry over.   Only at 28 a few hrs so, others not plugged tonight....that'll wait a couple days.  Checked all above ground lines in barn so I knew heat tapes& pipes are still insulation covered.  Resting well now. 😁


----------



## canesisters

I LOVE my floating trough heater!!
I don't know how accurate they are,  but if you add a Thermocube at the outlet it's supposed to save a little electricity by only letting it turn on between a certain temp range. 
On at 33° off at 40° or something like that


----------



## Mini Horses

And I have 2 of those cubes 😁  found them as I was going thru a tote of barn stuff yesterday.  Was looking for some clip on  holders that cover two cords plugging together...keep stuff out and connection together.   Didn't find those yet.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Was looking for some clip on holders that cover two cords plugging together...keep stuff out and connection together.


That is called duct tape.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! My DD came in last night, with the 2 little granddaughters, oldest stayed in Lindale with friends. I’ll pick her up Tuesday. DD is going home today.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good morning! One cup in, second in front of me. I still haven't finished shopping, I don't have the energy to think about it. Truck company party Friday, dinner party last night-I'm worn out. I can't wait to get to next year so I can relax...for a few days.   
It poured rain with wind for two days straight, Edith the Polish Chicken looks like Ringo Starr, with her bouffant all down around her face. She seems to enjoy getting rained on, who am I to judge? 
My DD tells me my EXH's GF moved out of his house while he was away in Ireland with his family. She took everything that she purchased for their house including the bed, couch and dining room chairs-she even took the pots and pans, and tea kettle.  He was adamant about having the kids for Christmas, since he expected his GF to cook and entertain them. I almost feel bad for him. ALMOST. She found out there's a reason he's my ex. I'm surprised she lasted as long as she did, but good for her. 
If he still wants them to go over there-that's fine with me, but I don't see him cooking and entertaining them on his own. None of that is my problem at this point, I'm just an interested spectator. 
It's football Sunday, so DS3 is hoping for a Jets win. I am too, but I am more realistic-our QB is not so very good. 
DH is making plans to expand the fencing at the house down the hill, to include the cabin. I'm excited because this is the step needed to have goats, and allow them free range on most of the property. 
I have my physical this week, and that should be something special-it's for the fire department, and I don't know what kind of discount we must get from them because last year I had to take my own blood pressure, and place my EKG leads myself. Thank goodness they don't need to take blood there-they send me to a lab for that. 
I'm off to feed the chickens and give them fresh hay-the weather seems to be pretty nice so I have to get stuff done before typical December in NY weather hits.


----------



## Mini Horses

Looked at lists.  Looked outside.  Looked at couch.   

Geesh.....now I'm looking for my get-up-and-go.


----------



## canesisters

Alaskan said:


> That is called duct tape.


Also can put a loop with the connection inside a zip-top bag & tape closed the end.
That way you can easily see/access the plugs& don't have to try and get the sticky plugs in untaped in a rain storm in the dark to see if water had gotten inside... 🙄


----------



## canesisters

Milking done, waterers filled, hay wagon retarped (wind!), chickens fed, laundry started, dish washer started, FINALLY getting that hot cup'a & making final list for Christmas shopping.


----------



## Show Sebright

Sipping my iced coffee, enjoying my winter garden.


----------



## Baymule

@Honeybee Hill i liked your post with a laughing emoji. Watching EXH life fall apart is a funny sporting event. Don’t really care one way or another but it is good for a laugh now and then.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> @Honeybee Hill i liked your post with a laughing emoji. Watching EXH life fall apart is a funny sporting event. Don’t really care one way or another but it is good for a laugh now and then.


DD sent me pictures...of completely empty rooms. It IS rather humorous considering that's what he tried to do here-until DS1 and 2 stopped him. I don't wish bad things on him, tbh, but this called for popcorn.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Show Sebright said:


> Sipping my iced coffee, enjoying my winter garden.


I'm a bit (VERY) jealous of warm weather. I know it will never happen, but I wish I could be a snowbird.


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> Sipping my iced coffee, enjoying my winter garden.


nice ex-pen


----------



## Show Sebright

SageHill said:


> nice ex-pen


Yea my chickens will eat everything.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Good morning. Second cup on it's way in. 30 degrees outside and I have to go into work early. Christmas season is crazy in flower shops, and we're stacked with an unbelievable number of orders. I also have the Fire Department General Meeting today, and EMS is cooking the meal, so there's no rest for the weary. 
DS3 is up and getting ready to leave for school-no jacket just a sweatshirt. I swear these kids are numb. Maybe I'l jealous because I'm always freezing. The heat seems to be working when it wants to-I'm going to start a fire, and see if it helps. 
DH went shopping at the mall yesterday-I never go to the mall-too many people, and this time of year it's basically like herding cattle into and out of stores. I prefer online shopping, and local shops for the little last minute items. He's a city boy, so crowds have no effect on him. He returned looking refreshed .I would have returned looking like I'd been chased by an angry mob. 

I think it's time for a 3rd cup...


----------



## Baymule

I woke up before 5, listening to the rain. Up now and on first cup of coffee.


----------



## Mini Horses

Up and pouring first cup.  Ahhhh, the smell is lovely. Almost as good as first sip -- almost!

Its 23 out there...I'm in NO rush to be out 😵‍💫. The goats aren't either!  They're still in barns, not out yelling " where's breakfast?".  I see a few chickens moving about.🤨


----------



## Baymule

It has rained all day. We’ve got 2 inches and it will rain most of the night. I’m fine with that, just don’t rain or snow on Christmas!


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> It has rained all day. We’ve got 2 inches and it will rain most of the night. I’m fine with that, just don’t rain or snow on Christmas!


Wow, what temperature does it have to be for it to snow? Because if it’s cold I’m gonna throw a bucket of water in the air and hope it snows, lol.


----------



## Alaskan

Show Sebright said:


> Wow, what temperature does it have to be for it to snow? Because if it’s cold I’m gonna throw a bucket of water in the air and hope it snows, lol.


It has to be REALLY cold for that trick to work!!!

For snow from clouds...  the clouds are often a totally different temperature than the temperature at the ground.   So you can get snow when it is 40 at ground level....


----------



## Mini Horses

True.  Cloud moisture and temps on ground and in-between...all matters to get rain, sleet or snow.


----------



## Baymule

It’s going to be in the teens and low 20’s starting Thursday night. Friday is back down to 12F degrees again, the predictions bobble up and down. It will be sunny Christmas weekend, so no rain, no ice, no snow.


----------



## Mini Horses

....just C O L D !!!!   better than ice and snow.


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> It has to be REALLY cold for that trick to work!!!
> 
> For snow from clouds...  the clouds are often a totally different temperature than the temperature at the ground.   So you can get snow when it is 40 at ground level....


🤯😱
Woh! It is supposed to be 28 at midnight on Christmas Eve. I have a spray bottle, maybe mist will freeze.


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> 🤯😱
> Woh! It is supposed to be 28 at midnight on Christmas Eve. I have a spray bottle, maybe mist will freeze.


LOL    I think it has to be close to or below zero for that to work. And DANG I wish I'd known those tricks when I was a kid in the midwest - would have made cold even more fun - waaaay back then.


----------



## Mini Horses

26 here right now.....dry and cold.   🥶

I remember I liked the occasional snow when a kid.  Now, not so.   nope.  Glad none around me.  They are suggesting if "things align" that flurries could happen at end of week.  I don't expect it.  Just colder cold. . Rain Thur??

Those minus temps in Midwest are scary!!

I'm just enjoying coffee and waiting for house to warm up.  59 in here and thinking I should have left heater set higher.....brrrrrr!!!. Chores waiting.


----------



## Baymule

Only 42F here, the cold hits Thursday. Meeting friends in Rusk tonight at 6:00 to pick up 15 year old. Only a little over an hour away, but I drive slower at night, so will probably add 30 minutes to time. Kamakazie deer jump out of the woods and there are 2 stretches of road that are 2 lane, no shoulder, cutting through tree canyons (forest). My son hit a deer on one of those roads, the first 3 ran across the road, then one he didn’t see sprang out at the last second. It went under his truck, wrapped around the front axle and flipped his truck. It rolled. Good thing he had slowed down, he doesn’t drive fast any way. Totaled his truck, he walked away from it. In my little car, with 3 kids, oh yeah, you can bet my Kamakazie Deer Radar will be on full alert. 
Let me go find those pictures. Found ‘em. The first one was as it stopped, the other 2 were after the wrecker rolled it over. 


July 5, 2021


----------



## canesisters

FIFTY NINE!!!!!! 🥶
I don't know if I would have been able to drag my butt out from under the quilt!  I have trouble sometimes when I turn on the fan during the night and then have to try to get out between oscillations so it doesn't blow on me 🤣

Little Blossom turns 1 month old today!  I started leaving the barn open Sat night so they have the option to stay in or spend the night in the pasture. They're doing great and I'm enjoying not cleaning stalls 2x daily!  Cows are SOOOOOO much messier than horses EVER were!  And it's so much more important for Eva to have a clean bed .
But with it being so cold AND a day of rain on the way - I think I'm going to pull a bunch of that hay she's not really liking and bed up those stalls and leave them inside Thurs.  They probably really wouldn't care.. but* I *will feel better.


----------



## Show Sebright

We finished wrapping gifts for the family party in a few days. My cat is enjoying this.


----------



## canesisters

Cats always love Christmas so much.  
We should redecorate the whole house on a regular basis just for their entertainment.


----------



## Mini Horses

Think she'll have them unwrapped before the gathering?  😁


----------



## SageHill

45 here, going to 65 - then warming thru next Thursday.  Highs in the mid 60s but will be hitting 78 and 80 Sat and Sun. Not a cloud to be found until maybe Tuesday. Ugh. Warmer temps can mean slitheries here   Obi scraped up his right front pastern yesterday and is ouchie. . I'll clean stalls today and go grab a few presents and maybe make another batch of cookies. If I could send the warm temps your way I sure would! Heck I'd send it express!


----------



## Show Sebright

Mini Horses said:


> Think she'll have them unwrapped before the gathering?  😁


Well I had to re wrap my moms gift about 2 times now. The bags she sits in. And she unties string


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Only 42F here, the cold hits Thursday. Meeting friends in Rusk tonight at 6:00 to pick up 15 year old. Only a little over an hour away, but I drive slower at night, so will probably add 30 minutes to time. Kamakazie deer jump out of the woods and there are 2 stretches of road that are 2 lane, no shoulder, cutting through tree canyons (forest). My son hit a deer on one of those roads, the first 3 ran across the road, then one he didn’t see sprang out at the last second. It went under his truck, wrapped around the front axle and flipped his truck. It rolled. Good thing he had slowed down, he doesn’t drive fast any way. Totaled his truck, he walked away from it. In my little car, with 3 kids, oh yeah, you can bet my Kamakazie Deer Radar will be on full alert.
> Let me go find those pictures. Found ‘em. The first one was as it stopped, the other 2 were after the wrecker rolled it over.
> 
> 
> July 5, 2021
> 
> View attachment 95097
> 
> View attachment 95098
> 
> View attachment 95099


And all from a single "itty bitty dear"  

I am so glad he was OK


----------



## Bruce

canesisters said:


> Also can put a loop with the connection inside a zip-top bag & tape closed the end.
> That way you can easily see/access the plugs& don't have to try and get the sticky plugs in untaped in a rain storm in the dark to see if water had gotten inside... 🙄


Or you could buy a proper cord connector protector thing


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  smack me!

WHEN will I learn to not wait until so close to a holiday to go grocery shopping?!??!!

Almost zero eggs, only two choices:  medium size dozen, or fancy organic brown dozens...  and those eggs were at the bulk food store in town.... regular food store had zero eggs. 

Zero white chocolate, bars or chips or anything....  zero gluten free quinoa noodles, only the nasty brown rice ones... 

Zero crispy english muffins

Zero pre-made peppermint bark.

Zero large dried sausage

Zero high quality semi-sweet chocolate chips

Zero gluten free wafer cookies




Also, I wanted a nice looking "green".  I only got green onions... the spinich looked a bit brown and wilty... there were some decent looking dandelion greens... but I wasn't so sure that spouse would go for that.... and the rest looked pretty blah...


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> WHEN will I learn to not wait until so close to a holiday to go grocery shopping?!??!!


Next year?


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready, on second cup. Went out to feed while coffee was making. Ice is in water buckets. Sun is out, it will warm up and I can unroll the hose to fill water buckets. 2 little granddaughters are eating cereal and watching cartoons. Oldest is asleep. She and I stayed up late watching movies last night.


----------



## canesisters

Bruce said:


> Or you could buy a proper cord connector protector thing


Zero points for adventure-ous-ness


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready, on second cup. Went out to feed while coffee was making. Ice is in water buckets. Sun is out, it will warm up and I can unroll the hose to fill water buckets. 2 little granddaughters are eating cereal and watching cartoons. Oldest is asleep. She and I stayed up late watching movies last night.


What movies?

Christmas classics like Die Hard???


----------



## canesisters

Alaskan said:


> What movies?
> 
> Christmas classics like Die Hard???


----------



## Mini Horses

Took DS to court.  Then went by a hay dealer I sometimes use as it was close by.  Bought 500# of the most beeeuutiful hay -- Christmas treat. 🥰. Green, orchard and young, leafy alfalfa. Wish I could afford a semi of it   so do the goats!

Cold start but warmed fast...nice! Wormed 18 goaties. Only 10 more to go 😁.   Of course, the less cooperative 10!!   Thankfully they are also last group wormed.  Want to get it done with these few days of real COLD coming so everything is dealt with inside and on ground. .  Kidding starts in another 4-6 weeks.  CDTs  after first of yr.   Bellies are filling up with new life.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> What movies?
> 
> Christmas classics like Die Hard???


Nope. Stupid funny Rob Snider movies


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey @Alaskan it was cute of you to send us your weather, but any chance you could take it back now?   
We just went from a nice day, to negative temps, with negatives expected tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!  It didn't leave me!!!!

The weather just GREW,  I think it has been eating too much holliday eggnog.

Poor eldest,  his ferry tonight was canceled due to weather. 

I scrambled,  shelled out a bunch of money,  and got some of the last plane tickets...  hopefully he will get home tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 2 something, got up 3:30ish. While heating up leftover quesadillas, my microwave died. Merry Christmas to me! I get to buy another one. I’ve filled big pots with water, cutting off water tonight and draining pipes. It won’t get above freezing tomorrow. The add on utility room isn’t very well insulated. That’s where the water heater and washing machine are, and a sink. I’ll put a bucket of water for flushing the toilet in the bathtub. Should be interesting with 3 girls. I’ll leave water off while I’m gone. 
Note to self: pull metal off outside walls of utility room and add pipe wrap and insulation!


----------



## CLSranch

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey @Alaskan it was cute of you to send us your weather, but any chance you could take it back now?
> We just went from a nice day, to negative temps, with negatives expected tomorrow.


Not sure about were you are but parts of MT dropped 30 degrees in 3 minutes yesterday morning. It wasn't that bad here but yesterday it was showing the wind chills here being 30 degrees different in 30 miles from the south wind in front of the front to behind the artic blast.
  I got the coffee started and restocked the fire. Even turned on the diesel heater in the garage for the morning cig.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

CLSranch said:


> Not sure about were you are but parts of MT dropped 30 degrees in 3 minutes yesterday morning. It wasn't that bad here but yesterday it was showing the wind chills here being 30 degrees different in 30 miles from the south wind in front of the front to behind the artic blast.
> I got the coffee started and restocked the fire. Even turned on the diesel heater in the garage for the morning cig.


I am a little further south, in CO but it dropped about 30 degrees, I think, in about 30 minutes yesterday.
It was about -15 out this morning, says its -13 now, I'm about to go take my turn for checking on animals outside. But it hit pretty suddenly yesterday, I went out to run before chores, and right when I turned around, it got super cold. It was probably mid 40's when I started running, and I bet close to single digits and unable to feel fingers when we finished chores.


----------



## Margali

The blast just hit me. Temps dropped like a rock and snow flurries. The sheep are in the shed hiding.


----------



## Mini Horses

45 at wake, went to 58....storm front from south brought warm temps and rain, A L L  day.  40s at wake up tomorrow and by 2 starts to drop fast.  10 for sat morn with heavy winds, so a feel like of bitter!!!  🥶 . Same all weekend. .

Had dental apptmt at 8, x-rays & scans....then, at 2 for 2 crown prep&temps, plus a filling.  2 wasn't originally set but someone cancelled and a long open span became available.  Not a fan of 3hr at dentist but, all the major part is done!!  And paid on 2022 insurance$$ sitting there. 👍. Besides, it was raining.

So in morning, double check pipes, bedding in barns, plug in water tubs....fill hay racks, then hibernate!!  😱🥴🥶💨💨


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> hibernate!!


That part sounds really, really good!  The other stuff not so much!  (especially the dental!)


----------



## canesisters

So crazy.... 50° outside at 9pm... but gotta leave the faucets dripping when I go to work in the morning because it'll be well below freezing when I get home. 
Peepers are singing at the creek tonight.... ground will be frozen solid in 24hrs


----------



## Alaskan

Woot!

Kid #1 is looking at the plane that will take him home!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Woot!
> 
> Kid #1 is looking at the plane that will take him home!!!!!


That’s great news!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

He is on the plane!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> He is on the plane!!!!


And by now he is home. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Gonna need it! It’s 13F outside. The front storm door collects condensation and it’s frozen. I’ll suit up for the artic and go outside to take care of the animals. I have water in the house I can boil if breaking ice isn’t enough. 
Son came in last night. 
3 girls get to learn the finer points of being frozen with no water today. Flush toilet with a coffee can of water directly poured in and wash hands in a bowl with water poured from a pitcher. And no bath, no shower.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> 3 girls get to learn the finer points of being frozen with no water today.


It's a good lesson for them!


----------



## Mini Horses

My artic freeze arrives tonight.    it's 47 now--25 mph winds and some light rain here and there.  You know how great that will be when it's 20 by 4pm....and 10 in morn, plus wind dropping it to ?? 0 ??  

Yeah, I'm looking to be thankful with no snow and warm up Monday.  30s will seem balmy!  🥴. This wind is making it worse.  We're all just hoping for the best.


----------



## canesisters

Same - was 49 at 5AM
VERY GUSTY winds hit about an hour ago with heavy rain
It's 43 now and will be windy/gusty all day

As I milked in jeans & a tee shirt last night I listened to the peepers calling down by the creek
By the time I get home tonight it will be below freezing

I kept the girls in last night with the understanding that the rain was ending.  I wanted them to be dry today when the temps plummeted and the wind got bad... Hoping that the rain will be gone long enough that they will be dry again before it gets toooo cold


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> It's a good lesson for them!


They have no clue. They will probably remember this as a hardship. LOL


----------



## canesisters

Maybe not, I always thought of that kind of stuff as an adventure and being kind 'cool' like in 'old timey days'
Of course... I thought Little House on the Prairie was cool....


----------



## farmerjan

Started at 35, has dropped to 16 already at 11 a.m. From a few flurries to the wind and sun... small branches down everywhere and alot of the ice is off the branches laying like glittering jewels everywhere on the ground.

Wind seems to be in gusts, and it is downright cold.  Water dripping in kitchen sink since it is the farthest from the source in the crawl space; will crack open the faucets in the bathroom later.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, 40 now with feel like of 30.…..feels worse than that to me!  Our power went out for an hr, 9:30 ish.  The winds are just howling -- like hurricane weather.

@canesisters  I loved little house too! 😁. But when young and other girls wanted dolls, I wanted a farm set.


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Yep, 40 now with feel like of 30.…..feels worse than that to me!  Our power went out for an hr, 9:30 ish.  The winds are just howling -- like hurricane weather.
> 
> @canesisters  I loved little house too! 😁. But when young and other girls wanted dolls, I wanted a farm set.


all I ever wanted was more Breyer horses


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> And no bath, no shower.


Probably about killed the 15 Y/O



Baymule said:


> Gonna need it! It’s 13F outside.


Crazy that you had that temp and we are now at 44°F now. But don't you worry, we'll get ours when the temps start crashing a 3 PM


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Hope everyone is still holding up alright! We just got hit around 12pm while I was still trying to replenish water and deep bed everyone. Of course. But I'm in now and watching it blow and gust.  Wondering how many of our pines in the living barn in the pasture will come down. (We're expecting to lose a handful from the first few storms since they used to be protected in the middle of the forest and aren't anymore)

It started almost 40 and rainy today... Already well below freezing. 20* by pm feed, 11* overnight. Ugh!! 


canesisters said:


> Of course... I thought Little House on the Prairie was cool....


Me too!!! I'm rereading then with my 11yo son and we're both loving them. And he's learning about real hardship. Lol. I keep telling him that I aspire to pa's level of knowledge and self reliance. 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, prairie living was do or literally die.


----------



## Baymule

There is one full size grocery store in Trinity county. One. They posted on the Trinity county FB, that they are closed today, they have no electricity. That store is 40 miles away, not going there anyway, but I’m sure a lot of people are not real happy now. There are 2 other stores, same company, but are more like a convenience store. Took granddaughters in the Apple Springs half pint store, 15 year old muttered, it’s so SMALL! I replied, “There’s a whole cold case WALL full of BEER!!! We’re saved!”
Yay for country living.


----------



## Bruce

I'm guessing she wasn't impressed with your concept of "saved" 

Went to get the weekly loaf of sourdough bread, internet down, cash only. At least the store had electricity to run the register. Same thing at the smaller food store. So after I got the few things there I backtracked to the ATM before going to the liquor store assuming they would also be cash only. Wanted to get some wine for DW's Xmas present. Got there, guy came out, said the registers were down, not selling anything. Good thing I got that expensive bottle of Single Malt scotch there last week so DW will have at least the one thing from me. Extended XMas I guess.  

Heard at the small store that the north end of town had no power. That is where the 2 big grocery stores are. 

Maybe those old timey slide the thing over the paper on top of the credit card machines weren't so bad after all


----------



## Mini Horses

Well it's 24 now, feel like of 13.  Wind constant and gusts of 40+….out of west.  Soooo, had to go make a cover on one goat barn that has a big door on, yep -- west side!     now only enter on east for a couple days.   Put straw in barns....a little snugglier than dirt or shavings.   Of course, they taste tested😁. Nope, not our hay.

I suppose the Chickies though it was Christmas because I got SIX EGGS today.   go girls.   Glad I got them before they froze.  Cannot explain the effort in this cold a$$ weather.  But, thanks!

This wind is killer!!!    I'll be up most of the night.  They say another 10-15 degree drop before daybreak.   I swear, I could NOT live in an area with these conditions as a norm.  Its not normal!! . That's why things died in the ice age!  OMG morning ice is coming...im  over it and only 2 days....yes!! I'm complaining!  . I'm cold.  Im not having fun.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> That's why things died in the ice age!


----------



## farmerjan

6:30 p.m. and we are down to 4* with who knows what the wind chill is.  Luckily, it is not howling out there but still very breezy...


----------



## Alaskan

3:30...  sun starting to set. 

We were walking down the driveway to find a tree. 

Kid #3 decided it was way too cold, so went and grabbed his truck!!!!!

Kid#1 thought that looked great,  and hopped in to join him. 



It was nice to have the truck to put the tree into... easier than dragging it home. 






Warmer than some of you.  Single digits here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Its single digits here  🥶 not liking it!!

Is this why I never visited Alaska?  Good reason.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. 19F here, we’re on the upswing. But still have January and February to go, those are our coldest months although December is kicking up a ruckus. 

Hot water is frozen somewhere out in that add on utility room. Leaving the door open from the kitchen to try to keep it warm in there. Condensation froze on inside of glass in back door, it melted in the afternoon, puddled on floor, which froze. I pried it up and tossed it.

I hope I don’t get a busted pipe out of this mess. 

I have my new propane heater on, it sure gives out the heat! Got thermostat on central heat on 70, trying to keep it warm in here. I love my new heater!


----------



## Mini Horses

12 & feel like -2….🥴. Winds still ripping.  Having coffee, then out.  Will feed in barns.  Won't be more waste than what blows around in this.  Besides they need the walls to help with any warmth they can muster!   Hoping all are ok. Everyone report back pls.


----------



## Baymule

Will get up to 36F today , 21F tonight and 45 tomorrow. Lows in the 20’s for several more days. It is only 8 degrees warmer this morning than yesterday morning, but what a difference! 

@Mini Horses do you have water drawn up in case of frozen pipes or power failure? I’m boiling water for sheep now.


----------



## farmerjan

-3 this morning on recording thermometer... Wind chill was -13 to -15 all according to who you looked at.  Up to +6 at 9 a.m.  Pipes are frozen... even with leaving the faucets cracked open for a trickle... could not keep them open enough to stop it from freezing... it would have run the well pump constantly and cannot afford to burn out that pump.  All the cabinet doors are open and I opened up the faucets so maybe they will start to run but it is in the crawl space/basement where they froze I am sure.  Hoping the pipes don't burst.  
Sun is out... it looks like a fairy tale with all the ice on the shrubs still...


----------



## Mini Horses

Everyone accounted for!!  Cold, but functioning!  Happily eating breakfast.

Yeah, I have no water issues at house.  Worry was DD whose water is from my deep well.  So I can't cut off and drain barn.  The above ground lines in barn are heat taped an insulated but these extremes present issues.  I had her keep a drizzle and flush every couple hrs all night...moving water.  She's not frozen this morn at barn or under her trailer.😁👍

I am so layered it's laughable but pretty ok except face and hands.  Gloves aren't made to be both flexible and warm!!  So some chores are done in shifts to accommodate.  Another day of this multi chores work, then winds and temps will clear.  The wind is so bad!  If it would stop, the cold would be more tolerable.  Air is dry.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm cooking. 😁.  Had thawed a turkey.  Cut in half & took one side to DD & DGD.  I'm cooking my half now.  Plus, some cookies.  Don't get excited and think I'm doing from scratch.   Nope, pkg of Toll House  turtle ones  👍😁tasty and easy!

The oven heat is lovely.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> I am so layered it's laughable


Remember the Michelin man?  That's what I look like when I have all my layers on, lol.  Hard to even walk!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yeah, Michelin man here, too....long  johns, lined jeans, then a one piece insulated farmer suit.  Used to be last one was enough over just regular jeans for our entire winter.  I'm sure for you, too.  But glad I have all this on hand!  All wash, folded and ready.  Didn't need any of it last winter. 😁. Oh well. 1 more day.

Tired after trudging, toting and shivering all day. To bed early and up at 4:30 -- after 8 hrs of sleep. Coffee hot and good 😊. Waiting on daylight but less anxious as animals made it thru ok yesterday.  It's warmer and that horrid, non stop wind has stopped.  Tomorrow I'll spend a day finding things everywhere.  At least above freezing temps then!  

So I'm hoping everyone else is ok, travellers safe, weather improving and families together as any had planned. 🤗

Merry Christmas everyone.  Enjoy your day. 🥰


----------



## CLSranch

Merry Christmas as well. Time to get moving I guess. It's a lot warmer now. 12 right now but that's 20 degrees warmer than the other day. This was a big hit across most of the country, yet here having stupid big swings is fairly common. It should get above freezing today and warmer tomorrow.


----------



## SageHill

Merry Christmas 🎄 everyone. 
I hope you are all staying warm. I’d love to help you out and send out the heater that has apparently kicked on out here. 59-(gasp) 81 today. No happy at all with that. Hey @Alaskan you needed to send some of the cool stuff this-a-way - I think you sent mine east! 🤣


----------



## Blue Sky

Merry Christmas all. Moving through cold weather issues, no special plans as we are both recovering from whatever is going around. Postponed Christmas gifts for home improvements. We did not lose power but had limited heat due to other issues. Plumbing problems- the extent will be obvious with today’s warm up. Livestock did fine. Supposed to be near 70 at New Year’s.


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to all.  ONLY got down to 10 last night and 25 out there now.  Light breeze but nothing like yesterday.  I will leave the breaker off today for the well pump.  Hopefully, tomorrow will see some above freezing temps and might help with the water situation.   No sense in turning it on and forcing pressure on the frozen pipes.  If it starts to thaw tomorrow, then the water might facilitate it to thaw a little more if pushing water through the ice?  
Chickens grateful for the water I took out at "room temp".....


----------



## Alaskan

Hurrah!!!!!

Eating bacon!!!  Merry Christmas!  Christ is Born!


----------



## Mini Horses

Made it thru another day.  No winds today    still cold but this mornings 12 isn't lowered by winds.  Not that I need it any lower! 🥶 not all water tubs were heated...electric availability...but the biggest did give me "dipping from" ability for less house toting.  At least one old hose finally bit the dust. 

Coffee...got me thru!  Yeah, early up, cold house -- which felt much warmer coming in from outside!!😁 Didn't open front door for 3 days as constant 25-40mph winds directly coming that way.  Haven't left farm in 3 days, so glad for prep & pre stock for everything -- me & animals.   Couple minor roof repairs and some things moved around to collect appear to be only concerns. 👍.  NOT wanting that cold again.  Hoping milder Jan/Feb.

Its been extreme cold for MY area -- where I live because we don't have these extremes!! -- and I'm not wanting more.  I applaud all who constantly endure, while wondering why you do.🥶😁😵‍💫🤨🤣

Everyone else making it ok?  Some locations snowed in...I feel for you!!!! stay safe.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning y’all. I stayed at sister’s house again last night. She was worried about suicidal deer jumping in front of my little car and wanted me to stay. I left at 6:00 this morning, everybody was still asleep.

Currently 29F degrees with high today of 54F. Wednesday night time temperatures will be above freezing at 33F. 

Just got home a few minutes ago, long enough to make coffee and turn that new propane heater on. I have a feeling that water buckets are still frozen, going to see if I can get them thawed out today. I’ll turn on water when it warms up to see if I have any leaks. Hope hot water pipes aren’t busted. 

I guess I’m a bad sheep mommy. I wanted COFFEE before suiting up for the cold and doing morning chores. I’ll be toting water from the horse tank-after I bust ice in it. 

@Mini Horses when is this weather going to break for you? I feel for ya’. I don’t deal with screwy cold weather either. 

I’m a really bad sheep and dog mommy, I’m going for a second cup of coffee. Then, feed horse, bust ice. Feed sheep, carry water from horse trough, turn ewes and Anatolians out. Pull hay off round bale.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ya know, like the airlines say....you first or you can't help others.  So coffee first is ok -- another 30 min and they'll make it.

We begin warm up tomorrow and in 60s by weekend.  That will be wonderful!!!!   

They say 40 today.  Everyone will love that!! 😁


----------



## farmerjan

13 was the low... up to 30 already at 10:30.  Heading out to let chickens out and take some water.  NO WIND.... might get up to where I will try the water late this afternoon.... Like you @Baymule  hoping no pipes are busted...


----------



## Blue Sky

Good morning. The house had no leaks and learned that plumbing routed through attic is pex. Hubbs wrapped all exposed pipes. The well plumbing froze and broke but looks like a quick fix. We’re on city water, the well is for?  It’s not potable water per previous owner who thought the original owner encountered a literal obstacle during drilling or a financial one and left it at present shallow depth. The water doesn’t seem to harm vegetation but stains brick, concrete red. Lots of iron. I’m thinking good for orchard or berry patch. I will test it. Livestock and chickens did fine.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

The storm has more or less passed us too! Got hip deep snow for the second time this winter... and it will all melt again next week when we hit 50 in january in the ADIRONDACKS??!?!?! Oh well, i'm just glad it wont keep piling up until my house floods in the thaw. We're back up to 20* and no wind (which to my newly winterized self feels quite balmy, lol)

I hope everyone had a nice christmas! Ours was low key.  Sister's family walked over for dinner.  Animals are all snug in the barn. 

Today I'm only worried about dishes, refilling the big troughs in the barn this afternoon and taking my turn snow blowing... sooooooo i'm enjoying the rare quiet while I wait my turn to snow blow. lol


----------



## Baymule

I turned water back on, no busted pipes and I have hot water! I’m glad everyone else seems to be ok and on the upswing. Some have recently moved and haven’t had super cold weather and didn’t know what to expect. Some have been long term where they live but don’t get this hard weather very often. I’m glad for everyone! 
Heating up some leftover, leftover, leftover pizza from trying to keep granddaughters fed. Have loaded dishes in dishwasher except for one really crusty cruddy dried on food, bowl. What was in that anyway? It’s soaking. Beds to strip, washing to do, and more hugs for dogs, horse and sheep.


----------



## Mini Horses

good news on pipes, Bay.   Hope FJ had same.


----------



## farmerjan

Only hit 30 for about 2 hours and back down to 28. Cloudy and a few stray flurries but not supposed to amount to anything.   Not going to deal with water today.  Heading to get a heater like we used to call a "milkhouse heater" to see about putting in the crawlspace/basement.... don't even know if there are any electrical plug ins down there.  Tomorrow is supposed to get up to 40 though, so will hopefully see what is what then.  Going to have to make some other provisions for heat down there since the heating system all rusted/rotted from sitting for 8 years with no use in the dirt floor.  I just cannot get in and out because I cannot climb out on my knees... I can slide down in,  but then can't "slide uphill" to get out.  Never thought that I would not be able to kneel on knees at all after the replacements.  Oh well, going to figure out something.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Good morning y’all. I stayed at sister’s house again last night. She was worried about suicidal deer jumping in front of my little car and wanted me to stay. I left at 6:00 this morning, everybody was still asleep.
> 
> Currently 29F degrees with high today of 54F. Wednesday night time temperatures will be above freezing at 33F.
> 
> Just got home a few minutes ago, long enough to make coffee and turn that new propane heater on. I have a feeling that water buckets are still frozen, going to see if I can get them thawed out today. I’ll turn on water when it warms up to see if I have any leaks. Hope hot water pipes aren’t busted.
> 
> I guess I’m a bad sheep mommy. I wanted COFFEE before suiting up for the cold and doing morning chores. I’ll be toting water from the horse tank-after I bust ice in it.
> 
> @Mini Horses when is this weather going to break for you? I feel for ya’. I don’t deal with screwy cold weather either.
> 
> I’m a really bad sheep and dog mommy, I’m going for a second cup of coffee. Then, feed horse, bust ice. Feed sheep, carry water from horse trough, turn ewes and Anatolians out. Pull hay off round bale.


Nah - not bad at all - one has to be sufficiently READY and CAFFINATED to do all the sheep, dog and ranch/farm things.


----------



## Mini Horses

Where's @Ridgetop ???  Haven't seen her post in a while ??   @Baymule any contact?  All ok?

Rare for her to go "quiet" 😂🤨🤷


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> Where's @Ridgetop ???  Haven't seen her post in a while ??   @Baymule any contact?  All ok?
> 
> Rare for her to go "quiet" 😂🤨🤷


Wasn’t she headed back to TX for a quick trip?


----------



## farmerjan

She didn't make it to Texas for the quick trip.... truck trouble... Christmas.... etc and so forth... They have been busy.  Talked to her the other day... she will be back on here as soon as they "recover" from the holiday insanity....


----------



## Mini Horses

23 and going to 50 --- sounds good to me!   

Coffee smells lovely.  Getting a cup now.


----------



## Show Sebright

My cat had way to much fun yesterday. Not to sure if the boots are for me or her


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Where's @Ridgetop ???  Haven't seen her post in a while ??   @Baymule any contact?  All ok?
> 
> Rare for her to go "quiet" 😂🤨🤷





Their truck had problems, then here came Christmas and all the confusion that brings.


----------



## Baymule

25 and going to 51. It’s a sunny day. 
Oldest granddaughter was sick with sinus, sore throat and now I am sick. My voice is squeaky. Been outside and fed, on first cup of coffee now. At least tomorrow night it only gets down to 33F.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## CLSranch

Get better Bay.

 We got down to 11 with a 0 for windchill. Going to warm up a lot today and stay that way for a week. Get what needs done while I can.


----------



## farmerjan

Show Sebright said:


> My cat had way to much fun yesterday. Not to sure if the boots are for me or her


Boots are for you... THE BOX is strictly for HER....


----------



## canesisters

YEAH!!! The worst of it has passed by here... and after reading some of what yall are going through, it wasn't really all that bad here.
I carefully drain and hang my hose - but it froze anyway .. and then I snapped it like a glow stick  trying to straighten it out.
 A few frozen buckets lined up along the side of the driveway waiting to thaw.
LOTS of hay "wasted" bedding up the stalls and either keeping Eva and her calf in during the worst of it or giving them the option to come in if they wanted.  "Evidence" says they took advantage of it quite a bit.
The chickens seemed to do just fine - even the silly hen that decided to molt week before last & is now running around half naked.  Every night I would find her all alone on one end of the roost so I'd plop her down in the middle of all the cochins and turn out the light real quick.
At work we had another situation entirely.  I came in this AM to find a river of ice flowing from the back of the scalehouse, down the entrance road, across the main road and into the woods.  Apparently the 13 coworkers who arrive before me didn't think that was odd....
I clocked in and started running around checking - sure enough, there was a guizer under the scale house and the crawl space was about 18" deep in water!
The running water froze up the out-bound scale so my scale attendant has to scale everyone in & out on the in-bound side.  Which means that I get to walk back and forth along the scale and direct traffic all day.  THANK GOD it's warmer and not windy!!!!!

I took Dad over to my sister & her hubby's house for Christmas and had a very nice time - so all-n-all it wasn't a very bad 'scary storm weekend'.
I hope that all of you who DID/ARE having a tough time of it get warm and back to normal real soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

After morning chores, I went to work for a couple hrs. Back mid afternoon after things warmed.  Goats were laying around out in the sun. 🥰. Obviously enjoying it!

I dumped ice, refilled everything with fresh water and watched them drink well.  Felt good.  We're to have a more normal weather pattern this week. 22-25 nights & 45-50 days.  With all the chunks out, it'll be a thin break on top, melt during day...mostly.  I'll keep the floater on in the 150 gal tank, at night, in case I need to dip for others.  Hoping this extreme doesn't reappear.   But we're all ok and that's great!

@farmerjan  hope your pipes held and no repairs needed.


----------



## Mini Horses

canesisters said:


> even the silly hen that decided to molt week before last & is now running around half naked. Every night I would find her all alone on one end of the roost so I'd plop her down in the middle of all the cochins and turn out the light real quick.


Funny but, I had one molt late -- after all others, she was naked!  Then she started to roost outside🤔🥴?  When this crap rolled in I knew she'd freeze!  Went out after dark and took her in the barn!  She must have understood cause she's there ever since😁🥰


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> 25 and going to 51. It’s a sunny day.
> Oldest granddaughter was sick with sinus, sore throat and now I am sick. My voice is squeaky. Been outside and fed, on first cup of coffee now. At least tomorrow night it only gets down to 33F.


Hope you feel better soon. Lots of chicken soup and tea with honey for you.


----------



## Margali

Get better soon!


----------



## Mini Horses

Good morning!   My usual -- coffee and check in/on everyone.  20 out, going to 50.  Good day!  Air is dry, so very little white, despite the temp.  Will feed shortly.  Expect just a thin layer of ice to break on tubs.  Roosters crowing.🥴. Stop!!  Enough for now.  One is just on auto repeat.

Wow...only 3 more days in 2022.   Will have to remember to write "23" on everything 🙄. Reports, etc.  Seems my only concern    nice..  Life is good.


----------



## SageHill

Nice hot tea.  It's finally cooled off - 59-60 today. We got over half an inch of rain last night. I'm teaching dogs stuff down the hill later this morning with a trip to TSC and a grocery store thrown in for the best use of fuel. Yesterday was   busy day - coffee fast in the AM and out to graze, then clean stalls, harvest marigold seeds and clean out the kitchen gardens, shred uneaten alfalfa stems (yay - not much), added that shred into the garden beds, almost forgot to broadcast those marigold seeds - but actually got it done at sunset and a bit beyond. Still have lots of seeds.


----------



## farmerjan

25 overnight and up to 45 at 10 a.m.  SUNNY... feels warm compared to last week.  Hoping the water finishes thawing out today.  Going to go up and see about getting in the couple of cows I need with their newer calves so they can get moved to be with a bull to get bred back.  
Need to make some phone calls for work... have a sore throat so not sure where this is going to go....


----------



## Margali

I woke up this morning to find our bank account drained thru un-authorized ACH transactions.  🤬

Bank is working on reversing things and I have a new account number. But it's going to take a couple days to get new debit cards o no swingset building this weekend.


----------



## canesisters

OOOH NOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Took some MusinexDM last night. Was out by 10:00 and slept until 7:30. Went to Groveton to pay property taxes, then to the grocery store. They ought to drop their name and call it Stop and Rob. I got a gallon of milk, quart of cream, dozen eggs, box of wheat thins crackers, for $34 and change. Then I went to the liquor store outside of town for another small town kick. A tiny bottle of just above rot gut whiskey was $8.74. I gave the liquor store lady Mamma Wall’s Eggnog recipe and she was thrilled. I made a half batch when I got home. Ate a bacon sandwich, now enjoying a cup of eggnog.


----------



## Show Sebright

Florida is all clear… we are back in the 70s. 😮‍💨


----------



## canesisters

Devin Conley • Western Content • Cowboy Girl • Keep It Kind on Reels | Michael Martin Murphey · Christmas on the Line (The Line Rider's Christmas)
					

34K views, 3.4K likes, 86 comments, 52 shares, Facebook Reels from Devin Conley • Western Content • Cowboy Girl • Keep It Kind. Michael Martin Murphey · Christmas on the Line (The Line Rider's Christmas)




					www.facebook.com
				




I don't know if this will link or not... it's a really pretty Christmas Eve poem 8 stumbled across this evening on facebook


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Woke up at 2:20AM. Just dozed after that. Throat still sore, head still stuffy, this needs to go away.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hot coffee and yawning.  Checking list....I often write things before bed that need attention the following day -- that CRS thing, plus better sleep.😊

Only down to 28 last night👍so just break a thin layer of ice on tubs again this morning. Ok way to start the day.  I see them looking my way.  Just waiting for that back door to open!!   soon, I promise.

Upper 50s today...woohoo!!! Suns bright and it's looking good.


----------



## Baymule

It’s hot outside, wearing short sleeve T-shirt. It’s 63F with high of 72F and 90% rain.


----------



## SageHill

Coffee at hand, waiting for a bit more light before I head out. Rain recovery and prep day(s) ahead. Sheep first of course. Then dragging arenas and ranch road. I'd like to get the tractor out there - but I think another day for the last rain to soak in is a better idea. 49-56 and cloudy today. Ten day forecast has rain Sat-Thursday. Time will tell - but it IS that time of year here.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> It’s hot outside, wearing short sleeve T-shirt. It’s 63F with high of 72F


Rub it in Bay, rub it in.   We are in the upper 60's but it was 40mph winds to bring your warm weather up here.


----------



## Alaskan

Snowy up here

This is from yesterday.  Today the sky is covered in snow clouds.


----------



## Ridgetop

Pretty as a picture - the reason DH watches Hallmark channel Christmas specials.  Love the look but not the cold.  Worried about cold in Texas.  Will have t make sure to run electric to barn for water tank heaters and get a generator for winter emergencies.  

Had a terrible month with just one bright spot - birth of baby Nicholas on December 10.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Pretty as a picture - the reason DH watches Hallmark channel Christmas specials.  Love the look but not the cold.  Worried about cold in Texas.  Will have t make sure to run electric to barn for water tank heaters and get a generator for winter emergencies.
> 
> Had a terrible month with just one bright spot - birth of baby Nicholas on December 10.


Best Christmas present ever! Congratulations on a healthy beautiful baby boy!


----------



## canesisters

34 this AM!!! First pre-dawn above freezing in a while.  LOVED IT!


----------



## CLSranch

I think yesterday morning at 8 am??? it was 38* warmer than Wednesday. Today at 6am it's 25* colder than yesterday. Also it hit 70 yesterday with 0 (sub 0 here) last Thur. That was quite a storm. Glad it's over. Just we haven't even hit January yet and here it's been below 20* three times already. Those teen temperatures early are hard on the grass here, (everywhere) even though all the warm weather grass had already died from the drought.


----------



## Mini Horses

Close today at 31....expect no more than a thin ice layer on troughs -- push with finger to break thin 😊. Going to upper 60s.   Rain Sat night and Sun. Still warm.   It's all good -- great after last week    
Maybe some tractor riding today. 🤔

Hope it's clearing for everyone.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. It stormed last night. We got 2” of rain. On my first cup of coffee, haven’t gone outside yet. Most of the time I put overalls over my sweat pants and baggy T-shirt, go feed while coffee’s making. This morning will be messy and take awhile so coffee first. Looks like dogs and sheep survived the deluge. The sheep lot was finally drying up and it’s a sloppy mess again. I hope I can get the front field fence rows cleaned up, new fence put up and a small barn built before next winter.


----------



## canesisters

LOL!!! My *normal* is to pull on the 'barn jeans & the barn heavy sweater' over my PJs and head out with the head lamp smashing down my bed-head hair.  
When I get back, the coffee is ready & waiting.  I've been known to strip out of those barn clothes right there in the den and grab a cup of coffee and the electric blanket that lives on the back of the recliner.


----------



## Baymule

I totally get that!! I don’t have to be at a job location at a certain time anymore so I can “cheat” sometimes and drink my coffee first.


----------



## Baymule

Throw in a head cold, sore throat and runny nose……. I just got my second cup of coffee. Then there was Reina looking towards the kitchen windows, head up, ears up, expecting her breakfast. I’m a baaaad sheep, dog and horse mommy this morning.


----------



## Mini Horses

My job is in whatever store has an assignment AND I set own day/time.  Essential for farm needs🤗. I just go on line to change a date -- time?  When I walk in.  Lotta flex 👍. Just complete & report within assigned parameters for the job.  Couldn't work any other way now.


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> My job is in whatever store has an assignment AND I set own day/time.  Essential for farm needs🤗. I just go on line to change a date -- time?  When I walk in.  Lotta flex 👍. Just complete & report within assigned parameters for the job.  Couldn't work any other way now.


DANG... need a co-worker?


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> Throw in a head cold, sore throat and runny nose……. I just got my second cup of coffee. Then there was Reina looking towards the kitchen windows, head up, ears up, expecting her breakfast. I’m a baaaad sheep, dog and horse mommy this morning.


not a bad farmommy at all!
you'll get it all done in spite of feeling like crap

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SageHill

Coffee and the computer this morning - HEAVY clouds out there and the light is slow in coming -- waiting for a bit more light to head out with the sheep (Mr & Mrs Wiley E hide well in the semi-darkness   ). I had a Free Same Day Delivery sitting in my TSC account - the gal at the register reminded me the other day and that it would expire on the 31st. At the time I thought - why would I need it, I've got a truck and trailer. HA HA HA -- the night time brain (you know - the one that doesn't let you fall asleep?!) kicked in and said FENCE PANELS! OH YEAH! THAT! Got them ordered and they'll be here today. SCORE.


----------



## Blue Sky

What kind of tree? Shrubby, smooth bark. Sheep don’t eat much of it. Leaves are green and pliant even after the big chill. Several growing on the edge of my pasture.


----------



## Blue Sky

Berries are hard, dry and more bluish.


----------



## SageHill

OK - I took a pic of it with my phone --- my phone automatically does identifications of animals and plants. And we ~all know how accurate it is with my sheep and dogs (HA HA HA) - but with plants it seems to do ok.
The phone thinks it's either:
Chinese Privet or
Ehretia microphylla (also called Fukien Tea tree or Philippine tea tree.
My guess is the privet.


----------



## Blue Sky

SageHill said:


> OK - I took a pic of it with my phone --- my phone automatically does identifications of animals and plants. And we ~all know how accurate it is with my sheep and dogs (HA HA HA) - but with plants it seems to do ok.
> The phone thinks it's either:
> Chinese Privet or
> Ehretia microphylla (also called Fukien Tea tree or Philippine tea tree.
> My guess is the privet.


Privet it is and considered invasive. I wonder if the sheep will develop more of a taste for it.


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> Privet it is and considered invasive. I wonder if the sheep will develop more of a taste for it.


Well, if your sheep are anything like mine, if they haven't really eaten it much then they probably won't. 
I just did a quick search and it looks like it has mild toxic properties.  Your sheep are smart!

_"Privet, scientifically known as Ligustrum ssp., is a common hedging plant found in many private and public garden settings. Even though it's widely used, it is a mildly poisonous plant and may not be the safest choice to use around children, pets, and livestock. The leaves and berries of Privet contain terpenoid glycosides, which can cause extreme irritation to the hands and mouth, and digestive distress. "_


----------



## Blue Sky

Prolly a good idea to keep it away from the smoker


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Prolly a good idea to keep it away from the smoker


Cut it down, spray stump with Remedy. I’d be careful even burning it. Could you cut it up in short pieces and bag it up for the trash? Unless your land is covered with it…..


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Need to make a feed run this morning. Need to make a run through Walmart too. I’d rather just stay home, but gotta go.


----------



## Mini Horses

Few plans.  Dentist closed until Monday....guess no replacement for temp crown I apparently swallowed between 1 & 5 yesterday.  Just eat and drink very mindfully! 😟. Maybe perms will be there Mon, will be 10 days.  2nd one still in place.

Having coffee, considering breakfast and chores.  Would like a hot, buttered biscuit.  Not wanting to mix and bake tho.  Better change my wants.  Maybe oatmeal 🤔🤷

Foggy and misty out, 60*.... they say rain at 4ish. Maybe 1/2".  Will plan feeding accordingly.  No New Yr plans around here.  Just another day.


----------



## Baymule

My New Year will consist of watching fireworks on TV.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Cut it down, spray stump with Remedy. I’d be careful even burning it. Could you cut it up in short pieces and bag it up for the trash? Unless your land is covered with it…..


There’s lots of it. Looks like it’s been there since Pluto was a pup. It’s an understory to some very large oaks and pines growing out of a ravine. Nothing looks broke so I don’t think I’ll fix it.


----------



## SageHill

Ah - hot coffee finally. Headed out early this morning to graze (hmm a recurring theme   ). The forecast rain was not supposed to get here until 4pm-ish - HAHAHAHA - forecast schmorcast - out grazing and ..... 🌧️ Raindrops keep fallin' on my head 🎶.  
Tis Happy New Year's Eve Day - no plans. I'll probably fall asleep at midnight --- east coast time!!! LOL. Guessing I'm not alone on that 🥳.


----------



## canesisters

Today's rhythm:
*Out at sunup to let the chickens out
In the 50°s! Glorious!
*Blossom standing in the yard.... 😳
*Put Blossum back in with Eva
*Feed Eva, let chickens out, start checking fence
*NOT so 'glorious' an hour later - still in my PJs in the pasture with my crocks full of "mud"
*Found & repaired 2 grounded spots - inside for shower, coffee, & a nice long self-doubt/failure at raising calfs/I can't go through this again/I should sell them & give up/what makes me think I can "farm" pitty-party
*haven't even finished getting dried off from shower & see Blossom out again
*have completely irrational breakdown but decide I don't have time to finish that & go get calf back in the pasture
*comb shower-snarls our of my hair - FINALLY get that coffee & head back out
*search through my horde of saved wire sections & find a couple of long ones - replace 2 sketchy sections
*tramp around fence line 'making a plan' of how I might afford to replace ALL of the sketchy spots
*spend the next several hours obsessively haunting the windows & doors like some kind of cow stalker trying to act normal while keeping a constant eye on them
*more coffee, little lunch, finally relaxing a bit & watching fog slowly roll up the hill

Happy New Year..

Edited to add:
*Blossom didn't get out anymore
*Went out for evening milking.. just as the front arrived & it started POURING rain
*evidence said that Blossom had just enjoyed a large meal, but decided to milk anyway 'for Eva's udder health'
*half-way through she pee-ed & then immediately dropped a sloppy plop into the puddle 🤢💩
*....second shower in one day
*..... get a cow they said... it's so wholesome...you'll love it 🤣


----------



## Ridgetop

Are you my long-lost sister?  I thought that sort of morning only happened at Ridgetop!  LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> Would like a hot, buttered biscuit. Not wanting to mix and bake tho.


@ Mini Horses:
Here is Aunt Esta's Freezer Biscuit recipe.  You put them in the oven right from the freezer.  They are really tasty and you can bake 1 or 20 straight from the freezer.  I used to make and freeze 3 or 4 batches at a time for our family of 6.  Biscuits fill up growing children when you are on a budget.  LOL  Aunt Esta and her husband had a farm in Kansas where they raised wheat, milo, corn, and some cattle and hogs.  They raised 5 kids on the farm.  She gave me this recipe 40 years ago when we visited her and I told her about fixing meals for 6 daycare kids I watched as well as for our kids.  The biscuits are tasty and my family always think of biscuits as a treat with jam or honey.

*Aunt Esta's Freezer Biscuits*
DO NOT THAW BEFORE BAKING

2 1/2 cups flour
4 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp cream of tartar
2 Tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
Sift together dry ingredients then add:
1 cup soft shortening 
Cut in to consistency of cornmeal
Add: 
1 egg
2/3 cups of milk
Knead lightly and roll out 1/2" thick.  Cut biscuits and freeze on cookie sheet.  When frozen, put in Ziploc bg.  Keep frozen until needed.

Bake at 450 degrees for 10-15 minutes.

Don't know how many biscuits it makes since she didn't specify.  Probably depends on size of biscuit cutter.  I used to make multiple recipes to freeze.  The nice thing about this recipe is that if you have a small family, or just want a couple biscuits at a time, you can make and freeze a bagful and just bake one or two.


----------



## Mini Horses

Its ALWAYS fun to look out and see ,"someone's" where they don't belong!        NOT!

I've had my share of those days.  And it takes a couple minutes to "realize" they're not supposed to be where you see them!  it's always a good thing we don't live within *good vision* of any neighbors -- as we rush out without appropriate dress quit often.


----------



## canesisters

YEEEES!!!!
I can't count how many times I've been outside for hours when I THOUGHT I was going to 'pop out real quick & come right back in'


----------



## Mini Horses

THANKS @Ridgetop !   I'll try those.  Except cream of tartar, sugar and egg, it's pretty much your typical baking powder recipe.   

I did make biscuits tonight, to go with the split pea soup.  😁


----------



## Show Sebright

CLSranch said:


> Rub it in Bay, rub it in.   We are in the upper 60's but it was 40mph winds to bring your warm weather up here.


Ooo you would just love our weather. The high was 74 with 99% humidity. It felt like a solid 85 at least. Only here can you sweat in the middle of winter. Can we trade weather??


----------



## Alaskan

My place







Cross by church





Back side of chicken coop


----------



## farmerjan

I can look and admire and even envy you the gorgeous scenes... and be glad we don't have it... Thank you for all that @Alaskan .  But when we get that 35 degrees and freezing rain, I sometimes think I would have been better off going north to VT than south to VA.   Then I usually get over it pretty quick


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep...glad it's your snow, not mine!

In my SE part of VA, it's a very foggy 50 outside, going into mid 60s.   Last weekend we were at 15 morns and barely 30 days..  .  Current weather better.  Its 68 inside without heater.

I'm enjoying my fresh, hot coffee and buttered biscuit greatly. .   Welcome first day of 2023!!

Watch no fireworks, although I heard a neighbor shoot some off around 10....just before our power came back on.   Went out 6:15, flickered on 2 hrs later for a few min.  Back on at 10:15.  Yep, I just went to bed after the on/off thing happened. Slept very well.


----------



## Baymule

55F here with high of 75F. Much better! Coffee is ready! 
Happy New Year y’all.


----------



## canesisters

10am & 56° 
🥰 Sunny & breezy - just beautiful 🌞
I spent a long time filling out page 1 of my 2023 journal (Bible study, self awareness & weight loss) this AM, so getting a late start on coffee. 

I enjoy reading everyone's journals so much, I'm thinking I might start a journal here as an easy place to document 2023 on the farm with pictures. 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Mini Horses

Lovely to feed with just a regular long sleeved shirt!  

The unwanted, unneeded 1.25" of rain from last night wasn't pleasant -- big puddles, squishy grass!  But sunshine is bright and I'm gonna hang out those heavy insulated things I needed all last week!!!  They'll be washed and ready for next go round...I'm sure it'll be here.   Enjoying 65-70 rest of week. 👍😁


----------



## Blue Sky

Happy New Year. Iced coffee today since warmer temps.  Looking forward to a beautiful day of garden prep, shepherding and lecturing the hens on our egg shortage.


----------



## farmerjan

Only down to 45 last night and already 60 at noontime.  Sun is out after the rain yesterday.  I didn't put the rain gauge back out, but looks like about 2-3 tenths in the bucket.  It was sure soggy when I went out to close in chickens but this morning not quite as bad.  NICE DAY today.


----------



## SageHill

Ridgetop said:


> *Aunt Esta's Freezer Biscuits*


OHHHH YUM. Damn - how did you know I've got a craving for biscuits??? 
Seriously - I almost made a batch yesterday. Since it's cold and (finally) rainy here I'll be
mixing these up! Thankyou and thankyou to Aunta Esta all those years ago for sharing the recipe!


----------



## SageHill

Sipping tea with honey - pre-emptive? or sympathy for a dear friend in Belgium who's battling the crud -- and just before she's about to move to warmer weather and her own ranch/farm (think olives!).
The rain came finally - 1 1/2 inches so far and .... along with that washes _of course_ - got one wash from the grove on our east line - ah yeah - I think the tractor will work well there, and DH thinks shovel. I tried that 3 years ago - BT (before tractor) and HE called the neighbor with a tractor. 
I'm hoping that the rain will help the orange trees but not split the current fruit that's on the trees - it will be what it will be. But those are the best I've ever had and make the most amazing OJ. 
Got the sheep fed and told them they are staying in the barn. The corral is super wet, and there's a wash to the pasture that exposed two water lines (DH thinks they maybe irrigation lines) going to the barn that needs to be covered before they head out to the greenery. 
Happy New Year everyone - as I said to a friend earlier today 'may 2023 be free from all evil'.
Though DH sent me a pic of sheep with sunglasses on that said: 
It's been a baaaad year. But you know what they say ....
New years, new ewe.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, just stopping in. 
Been a super busy week, that ended with a fourteen mile run yesterday. Leaving for vacation tomorrow and going to get away for a rare moment.
Happy New Year! Y'all have a fantastic week!


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> 10am & 56°
> 🥰 Sunny & breezy - just beautiful 🌞
> I spent a long time filling out page 1 of my 2023 journal (Bible study, self awareness & weight loss) this AM, so getting a late start on coffee.
> 
> I enjoy reading everyone's journals so much, I'm thinking I might start a journal here as an easy place to document 2023 on the farm with pictures.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone


Yes! Start a farm journal.


----------



## Baymule

Coughing and blowing nose, still have crud 15 year old granddaughter gave me a week ago. It’s time for it to go away. Think I’ll call doctor and see if they can get me in today. The OTC stuff just ain’t getting rid of this mess. Got therapy this morning, I’ll take a cough suppressant so I don’t cough all over the place. No fever, don’t feel bad, just cough and stuffy head. Blech.


----------



## Mini Horses

Looking at 10 day weather...temps 50-60, only rain this wed!   Looking at 10 day work. 2 half days.  😁

So far, so good.  almost scary, so good 

I'm having a "is this MY life?" moment, coupled with almost a fear of what the next 30 days could bring.... could this last through kidding? 🤞🤔🥴😁🤞

Better get another cuppa....jolt my senses. Enjoy today


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> Coughing and blowing nose, still have crud 15 year old granddaughter gave me a week ago. It’s time for it to go away. Think I’ll call doctor and see if they can get me in today. The OTC stuff just ain’t getting rid of this mess. Got therapy this morning, I’ll take a cough suppressant so I don’t cough all over the place. No fever, don’t feel bad, just cough and stuffy head. Blech.


Sometimes that cough will LINGER!! Do you do the essential oil thing? I had a cough last summer - just that annoying little 'cough cough' any time I tried to talk.  I rolled up a washcloth and loaded one end with everything in my oils cabinet that I though might help in any way.  I slept with that cloth pressed to my nose/mouth for 2 nights and was pleasantly surprised that it was much better the first morning & gone the next.


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Looking at 10 day weather...temps 50-60, only rain this wed!   Looking at 10 day work. 2 half days.  😁
> 
> So far, so good.  almost scary, so good
> 
> I'm having a "is this MY life?" moment, coupled with almost a fear of what the next 30 days could bring.... could this last through kidding? 🤞🤔🥴😁🤞
> 
> Better get another cuppa....jolt my senses. Enjoy today


I KNOW!!!!! I got a late start this AM but am on the way out to take advantage of this Fools Spring & get some things done. 
I really hope you get beautiful weather for kidding.


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> Sometimes that cough will LINGER!! Do you do the essential oil thing? I had a cough last summer - just that annoying little 'cough cough' any time I tried to talk.  I rolled up a washcloth and loaded one end with everything in my oils cabinet that I though might help in any way.  I slept with that cloth pressed to my nose/mouth for 2 nights and was pleasantly surprised that it was much better the first morning & gone the next.



What and which oils did you use? Sitting in parking lot at dr office. No sympathy here! Stay outside like a stray dog, we’ll throw something at you, then go away!


----------



## Mini Horses

Being a minimalist...I'd use Vicks and a glass of wine. 😁

I'd guess menthol and eucalyptus would be helpful oils.


----------



## Show Sebright

Wow almost time for fair!  And the start of my next project! I cleaned Dutch’s stall to start the new year and he doesn’t appreciate it.
My cat could not care less that fireworks were going off.


----------



## canesisters

Baymule said:


> What and which oils did you use? Sitting in parking lot at dr office. No sympathy here! Stay outside like a stray dog, we’ll throw something at you, then go away!


Thieves, rosemary, RC, oregano, lavender, frankensence (sp??), peppermint, spearmint, Oils Of The Bible blend & probably a few others


----------



## SageHill

canesisters said:


> Thieves, rosemary, RC, oregano, lavender, frankensence (sp??), peppermint, spearmint, Oils Of The Bible blend & probably a few others


Thieves (a blend - Young Living) would be the best - drop on the tongue, swish and gargle with it. Inhale or diffuse as well.    👍


----------



## Baymule

Got 1 1/2” of rain last night. Sheep lot is just sloppy mud. I turned the ewes out and didn’t feed, just to get them out of there. I feel bad for them, but we just have to make it through the winter.


----------



## Mini Horses

Overcast but 55, going to upper 60s.  Rains tomorrow mid day.   So we'll have puddles again. 🤷

Need to walk the garden today, decide if it's time to burn off the dead matter, cut it up and mix the manure in.....certainly close to being ready.  Seeds are waiting and I'm not patient.


----------



## SageHill

Just under 1/4 inch last night and seems to be continuing. Hot mug in my hands - 49-56. WET. Glad we had a little sun yesterday. I needed it! I don't know how the folks in the PNW and similar do without the sun for days on end. 
Sheep will stay in today. While I fixed the wash out in the pasture I haven't seen it yet today - it should be ok, I used a lot of rock and some dirt.
I'll do the run around town down the hill stuff today that can be done.


----------



## Alaskan

Lots of snow coming down up here


----------



## Show Sebright

🥳 cold front coming though Thursday night!!! Keep sending your cold down here! Getting into the 40’s


----------



## Alaskan

2:22 pm here
My driveway


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> 2:22 pm here
> My driveway
> View attachment 95450


Honestly I wish I was strong enough to live there. Hats off.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> 2:22 pm here
> My driveway
> View attachment 95450


That’s a beautiful view. Thanks for sharing the beauty and splendor of what God has made.


----------



## Mini Horses

As I was doing chores, I came across this...sons dog found the unwanted visitor during a 1 am potty break.  I didn't like him visiting either!!  RIP. Thanks Layla.😊

He did say it was a freaky happening ... Not like expected, calm & quiet.  She jumped right off & on it.  Better than my chickens. 🤨


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good dog!


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> As I was doing chores, I came across this...sons dog found the unwanted visitor during a 1 am potty break. I didn't like him visiting either!! RIP. Thanks Layla.😊


I had a dog once that I brought to my brothers house. He thought the neighbors dogs were getting into his trash. She got the possum then left it. It guess what played possum and walked off later. From then on she'd bring it on the porch step and watch it from the door, so she could keep an eye on it and the door that I was in.


----------



## CLSranch

I miss that dog.


----------



## Mini Horses

This one wasn't playing...it was dead!!   While I am ok with possum, my chickens and goats are not safe.  So she isn't out alone or off lead in daylight.  Fences keep goats safe...chickens not.   A kid getting out of fence would be in trouble.  She's kind with people and dogs or cats.  Just not raised near farm and it's a challenge for her.  😔🙏. Plus, a pit, which I do not like.  Trying to adapt for next 2 months they're here.


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> it was dead!!


Anywhere near a chicken coop, a dead possum, coon or whatever is good as dead possum, etc.


----------



## Mini Horses

This was on sister site, SS....enjoy


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! Coffee is ready and cinnamon bread for toast. Side order of Amoxicillin and tiny white pill from the Z-pack for the sick crud that is now getting better. Going to be another beautiful sunny day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well...home for 10 days!  😁   getting to be a habit.  Hope this good weather holds as they predict.  Have some things I'd love to get done, especially before kidding starts in late Jan or early Feb.   Geesh...being ready will be a highlight!  

Gonna do some tractor therapy now.  👍. Enjoy your day!


----------



## SageHill

Sitting with my hot cuppa at the computer. Looking out the window at the rain sheeting sideways. It's going to be another one of those days. When the rain lets up little birds skitter across the slope.  I de-Christmas-ed the house yesterday, today I can "find" my office ! It'll be cappuccino for a positive reinforcement reward!
I've been to the barn and all is well there. My sheep are all warm and dry and happily munching on hay. The lambs put "floaters" in their bucket  so that had to be cleaned out. They can almost reach the automatic waterer- hopefully soon they will and I can take the bucket out of that stall.
It's a rainy day in California - again. I know in areas it's REALLY coming down. But gruesome declared a state of emergency. If he'd been spending the bullet train slush on prep for rain rather than counting on continued drought other parts of the state would be better off right now. It's winter, it rains - that's normal . You don't have to be a prepper to prepare for what is normal.
Staying warm and dry here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Put a cinder block in front of waterer.  Lambs will step up and reach it.  I do that for my goats. 😊


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> Put a cinder block in front of waterer.  Lambs will step up and reach it.  I do that for my goats. 😊


I was thinking of something like that!! Thanks!!


----------



## murphysranch

Mother calls him Gruesome. I call him Newscum.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is about gone. Still dark outside. I got hog panels yesterday so think I’ll start setting up my sheep working equipment. Since the run will go across the place where the round bale is set, I’ll have to make that removable. Yeah, it will be a temporary rigged up sort of thing with my usual hay string extravaganza. But I haven’t had it set up in way too long. Poor Lucy’s hooves are so long, I should be ashamed, but I not. I moved twice and had knee replacement surgery, but they never missed a meal, they have had shelter, not great, but shelter, so now I play catch up. Sunny day today and I’m gonna be out in it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hot coffee, yum!  Feeding done.  Contemplating what I'll tackle today, now that a ride for a friend isn't needed.  🙂a couple extra hours are here. But also juggle of some plans.    No problem, plenty to do🤣

I'll change clothes and get at it -- right after this cuppa


----------



## canesisters

Arrived at work planning to finish the accounting/inventory End-of-month/End-of-quarter/End-of-year... and found out *1 min before we opened* that the scale tech is not coming in today.
I'm on my 4th cup of jittery concentration with so many open tabs on the scale PC that I'm starting to slow down the system.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> my usual hay string extravaganza


Wait - that's serious MacGyver points for you   it's our duct tape! And..... sorta free!


----------



## SageHill

Finishing up my cup and getting ready to head out - Obi says not soon enough   . Had DH pick up eggs at the store -- our chooks are on their winter vacation. Cracked one open and woah -- I expected pale yolks - got that, but small yolks and way way more egg white than I've seen (fried eggs in a round form so they fit on the muffins) - what's up with that?!! Noooo comparison to our regular home grown. Think perhaps it may be time to get a few more chickens and set up a small coop at the barn.
43-61 and clear today. Going to graze this morning -- sheep will be happy, Obi will be happier, I will be happiest.


----------



## Blue Sky

Peek a boo with my coffee.


----------



## Mini Horses

This afternoon news had a report on another school shooting in our area.  Unbelievable!!!

A teacher was shot by her student -- a 6 yr old first grader!!   Yes, you read that right.   . She's in hospital, student in custody.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 95491
> Peek a boo with my coffee.


Oooohhhhh….. SPOTS! They are so gorgeous! I wish I could get spots like that on my Katahdins!!


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Finishing up my cup and getting ready to head out - Obi says not soon enough   . Had DH pick up eggs at the store -- our chooks are on their winter vacation. Cracked one open and woah -- I expected pale yolks - got that, but small yolks and way way more egg white than I've seen (fried eggs in a round form so they fit on the muffins) - what's up with that?!! Noooo comparison to our regular home grown. Think perhaps it may be time to get a few more chickens and set up a small coop at the barn.
> 43-61 and clear today. Going to graze this morning -- sheep will be happy, Obi will be happier, I will be happiest.


I used to get 6 chicks each spring at the feed store. They started laying in the fall. The 1 year olds molted, the 2 year olds hit the stew pot. In the spring the newest hens kept laying, the now 2 year olds started laying and I got 6 more chicks.


----------



## murphysranch

@Blue Sky I gasped when I got to your picture. Gorgeous animals!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Love the colors.  They don't look real, and the baby colored just like mama!  Is it a doe?


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> This afternoon news had a report on another school shooting in our area.  Unbelievable!!!
> 
> A teacher was shot by her student -- a 6 yr old first grader!!   Yes, you read that right.   . She's in hospital, student in custody.


Please tell us more. It sounds unbelievable.


----------



## Blue Sky

Blue Sky said:


> Please tell us more. It sounds unbelievable.


Not doubting you but the Media.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> Oooohhhhh….. SPOTS! They are so gorgeous! I wish I could get spots like that on my Katahdins!!


I wish I could get Katahdin conformation, ewes a bit more stout.


----------



## farmerjan

The shooting was on our news radio this evening too.


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> The shooting was on our news radio this evening too.


Aw damn. I’ve watched this through the years. I’m sorry for the people. My brother was a paramedic at Columbine. Hope you don’t have any people in it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Still somewhat sketchy, with juvenile info.  Most recent police statements that there was a verbal altercation between student and teacher, after which student shot teacher.  Approx 2 o'clock. Police there within minutes and classmates removed.  No other people injured.  School locked down and police units cleared school within an hr for further danger.   Crime scene secured, etc.

No information beyond a 6 yr old student is in police custody as shooter.  Teacher either shot in chest or abdomen, serious injury either way.  "Student" & "teacher" is only identity given.

AGE is the shocker!  How, etc., for gun. Sad situation.


ETA. 6 yr old boy....female teacher, critical condition.


----------



## Baymule

It was on the Houston news too. What kind of environment has that child been raised in?


----------



## Mini Horses

Coffee -- oh, yes!!   Back to "norm" for this time of yr.  32 at start, up to 52.  👍. I'll miss the past week of warmer but, not the previous week of record lows!  A lot of us are riding these roller coaster events. 😔

To bed late...so, slept late.  Now starting everything later    🙄  messes with your day!   Rains rolling in tomorrow late day.  Not needed. Coming anyway ☺️

Worked up taxes last night with figs from last check.  W2 will be avail online next week, so can review and finalize to file then.  Glad it's done. Then added due dates to breeding charts.  First due at end of month.   See why I was up late?  Leftover pasta for breakfast....I'm ready for it.

Cup refill time.   Things to do...while it's sunny and dry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Worked up taxes last night


ARGH!   Why did you have to say it??????   I'm not ready to think about it yet!


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Coffee -- oh, yes!!   Back to "norm" for this time of yr.  32 at start, up to 52.  👍. I'll miss the past week of warmer but, not the previous week of record lows!  A lot of us are riding these roller coaster events. 😔
> 
> To bed late...so, slept late.  Now starting everything later    🙄  messes with your day!   Rains rolling in tomorrow late day.  Not needed. Coming anyway ☺️
> 
> Worked up taxes last night with figs from last check.  W2 will be avail online next week, so can review and finalize to file then.  Glad it's done. Then added due dates to breeding charts.  First due at end of month.   See why I was up late?  Leftover pasta for breakfast....I'm ready for it.
> 
> Cup refill time.   Things to do...while it's sunny and dry.


Yep, 29° here this AM.
Pouting over the reminder that winter is more than 2weeks long. ☹️


----------



## Baymule

TAXES! I need a cold rainy day to force me inside! Had granddaughters during the week long freeze before Christmas, so not thinking about taxes then! It’s been beautiful weather and I’ve gone outside to PLAY!


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> ARGH!   Why did you have to say it??????   I'm not ready to think about it yet!


Scream that louder!!!


Blahhhhh!!!!!!





i have to start soon...  but then my first deadline is January 15.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sunday morning and it's winter, again. 🤨. 28 and all white out there.  Only 61 inside😵‍💫 so put heat on for a while.  Meantime I've had breakfast, now some coffee.....then BRRRR chores.

Hay dealer got a load of orchard/young alfalfa (40/60) a couple days ago so I went to get some. Wow! Cost but beautiful...they ate every speck of it..stems and all.  Tiny stems, so palatable. Goes well with the 80/20 orchard I have.  They'll start kidding in 3 short weeks.   So unloaded that 833# yesterday - 70# bales 🙄.  Tomorrow I hope to take trailer for more.

And there's a stack of big blue barrels near me, for trash...those water collection type.  Going for them today!  Yep, trash pickup.  Some will be cut up .... feeders, water tubs and container gardens. 🙂. I know @Baymule is drooling over this one. 🤣. I think 8 of them.

Better get the day moving.  Going to low 40s pretty fast but, rain comes with it...2ish.  reporters say light, maybe 2/10", so just an inconvenience thing. 🤷.


----------



## Baymule

You got snow? That stuff needs to go away! 
Texas winter here, low of 46F and high of 65F. And it rained last night. That’s my kind of winter. 

That’s a deal on the hay! Small stems and they eat all of it! Stock up on it. 70# bales, kudos to you on unloading them. I’ve never met you in person, but according to the pictures of you and @farmerjan st the chicken meet, you ain’t no bigger than a popcorn fart! Hauling those heavy bales! I tip my Texas hat to you, man’.  

Blue barrels! Those are awesome for so many things. I have 2 of them with all the garden type long handled things sticking out. Still in shipping containers at done house, but I’ll get them here soon. Get a bunch of them, they are useful for so many things.


----------



## Baymule

The sun just peeked out from the clouds, putting a streak of light across the pasture. Sure is pretty.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> You got snow? That stuff needs to go away!


😂. Just frost.  Whew....

Yeah, 70# bales are a load to move...I'm 110.  But with a hay hook, end to end flip and hand cart, I unload, load & stack 3 high.  Leverage, determination, have to -- you know how it goes! 🤨👍


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> 😂. Just frost.  Whew....
> 
> Yeah, 70# bales are a load to move...I'm 110.  But with a hay hook, end to end flip and hand cart, I unload, load & stack 3 high.  Leverage, determination, have to -- you know how it goes! 🤨👍


.  With my shoulders getting worse, it is a pain... but yep... us,  IN OUR PRIME, independent women, get it done.  
And yes, @Mini Horses is a slender built very strong capable person.... Half my heft.... but she still has 2 good knees to her credit.....  Our sq bales are 50#  average,  and I have trouble getting them up more than 3 high due to the lack of lift strength.... but you learn to use that leverage...
Good deal on that real  nice hay though.  It can be worth it's weight in gold if they eat it all good like that.


----------



## Baymule

Heck yeah! We leverage, lift, pull, roll or walk stuff where we want it. Ain’t nobody else around to do it. 

@Mini Horses i thought about you. Sat down to eat late lunch/early supper. Turned on Dirty Jobs and a goat was going to get acupuncture. Owner was a Vet Tech, Acupuncturist was a vet. Both said the goat was a Nubian. Now I’m no goat expert, but this “Nubian “ had upright short ears. If that’s a Nubian, I’m an idiot. Brown/ black color, I think it’s called Chamois. 

For Mike Rowe to do the acupuncture , he had to be the owner. According to Virginia law, only a licensed veterinarian could stick the goat, or the owner. So Mike Rowe bought the goat for 5 dollars. After treatment, he sold the goat back to previous owner.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> but yep... us, IN OUR PRIME, independent women, get it done.


Where's that darned @Ridgetop??  Her accurate description.. . And I'm sure thankful my original knees are working well!!



Baymule said:


> Heck yeah! We leverage, lift, pull, roll or walk stuff where we want it. Ain’t nobody else around to do it


Gotta find a way...it works, especially as each and every b'day marches on. 🤣 But keeps us "in our prime".  


Baymule said:


> bought the goat for 5 dollars. After treatment, he sold the goat back to previous owner.


Sounds like "working around"....like raw milk and herd shares. 👍 As to the goat, sounds like an Alpine, not Nubian.  🤷 Even a crossbred nub most often has dropped ears, or flying nun ones, airplane ears.  I have some half nubs out of full saanen who look like full saanen. But I know not.


The goats love me!  Wallet not so much.


----------



## farmerjan

NICE looking hay..... REAL NICE..... they ought to milk like gangbusters on that hay....


----------



## Ridgetop

Looks like mostly alfalfa.  Very nice hay.  No waste.

And YES!  WE *ARE* ALL IN OUR PRIMES!!!


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful hay! I think I could eat that myself! But, breakfast is a bowl of cereal. Coffee is ready, therapy this morning. Last one will be February 1.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same ol, same old day. 🤷. Just had a bowl of oatmeal...brunch?   Its damp feeling out but we got a little rain just after dark -- heavy sprinkles kinda, for a couple hrs. Maybe 1/4".  Warm to start at 40, going to 45.

Calling dentist, need these crowns done -- off all week so let's do it.  Right now, looks like Im off most of next week, too.

I had such a hard time going to sleep last night!  Dosing on couch, so went to bed.  Eyes open like I'd just gotten up!  Everything I had even ever considered doing was going thru my mind, like an Amazon slide show!  Feeders, fencing, reorganizing, roofing, hay racks, chicken nests, you name it!!!  Never had this happen like this. Wow.  Even welded extra straights on CPs...instead of buying goat type!   wish I had recorded it-- couple good ideas.😁🤷. Now I'm tired.


----------



## SageHill

I guess we've got brute strength ---- it's ..... between our ears   . LOL - yup my hay is 3 bales high -maybe I could got 4 if I stair-stepped it. But then --- I'd have to get it down . Oh - and on the sheep deck chair - I have 4 inch wide heavy duty velcro waiting for me in the mailbox (a mile away). It just might work for the "extra" hand I need sometimes. I'll know more once I try it out - but that won't be until the corral dries out. Quite a while from now since it's just starting to dry (still slick as snot in some areas) and there is ...... rain on the way. Rain=green=graze though green turns brown and "roast" worthy in the summer and fall 🔥@i
(@Mini Horses  - oatmeal here too - with cinnamon sugar on top)


----------



## canesisters

Mini Horses said:


> Same ol, same old day. 🤷. Just had a bowl of oatmeal...brunch?   Its damp feeling out but we got a little rain just after dark -- heavy sprinkles kinda, for a couple hrs. Maybe 1/4".  Warm to start at 40, going to 45.
> 
> Calling dentist, need these crowns done -- off all week so let's do it.  Right now, looks like Im off most of next week, too.
> 
> I had such a hard time going to sleep last night!  Dosing on couch, so went to bed.  Eyes open like I'd just gotten up!  Everything I had even ever considered doing was going thru my mind, like an Amazon slide show!  Feeders, fencing, reorganizing, roofing, hay racks, chicken nests, you name it!!!  Never had this happen like this. Wow.  Even welded extra straights on CPs...instead of buying goat type!   wish I had recorded it-- couple good ideas.😁🤷. Now I'm tired.


uuugh... I hate nights like that!!!   

It always seems to happen when I've finally found that exact comfy-ness level where I'm warm but not hot and everything is just right and the cats are settled in so I don't want to move to grab the phone or notebook to write ANY of it down.....


----------



## Blue Sky

Does anyone have a recipe for lamb formula using store milk, condensed milk etc. ??


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  does!!   She'll get back soon...she had PT this morn, per her post.


----------



## Blue Sky

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule  does!!   She'll get back soon...she had PT this morn, per her post.


Thanks we’re good for now.


----------



## Blue Sky

Ewe had twins this am. One got separated in barn junk maze. Dog alerted me to the problem and mother and child reunion. Lamb nursed. An hour later mom changed her mind, pushed lamb away. I moved things around to make the playpen in my utility room. Checked and mom and twins dozing no problems. Another session of push around then nap. Last check both twins nursed. If they nurse simultaneously the ewe doesn’t mind her unfavorite child. Doggo and I ponder our life’s calling.


----------



## Blue Sky

He kept bugging me til I followed him to the barn. He showed me where the lamb was stuck. Does anyone else follow their LGDs, half awake with coffee with the idea that they are running the show?


----------



## SageHill

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 95573
> He kept bugging me til I followed him to the barn. He showed me where the lamb was stuck. Does anyone else follow their LGDs, half awake with coffee with the idea that they are running the show?


LOVE IT!!!!
As the saying goes - trust your dog! 😍


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for lamb formula using store milk, condensed milk etc. ??


Yup!

1gallon whole milk, pour off 3 cups
1 can evaporated milk 
1 cup cultured buttermilk 

Pour evaporated milk and buttermilk in the gallon of milk, top uff with reserved whole milk. Shake to mix.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> View attachment 95573
> He kept bugging me til I followed him to the barn. He showed me where the lamb was stuck. Does anyone else follow their LGDs, half awake with coffee with the idea that they are running the show?


Absolutely.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Still somewhat sketchy, with juvenile info.  Most recent police statements that there was a verbal altercation between student and teacher, after which student shot teacher.  Approx 2 o'clock. Police there within minutes and classmates removed.  No other people injured.  School locked down and police units cleared school within an hr for further danger.   Crime scene secured, etc.
> 
> No information beyond a 6 yr old student is in police custody as shooter.  Teacher either shot in chest or abdomen, serious injury either way.  "Student" & "teacher" is only identity given.
> 
> AGE is the shocker!  How, etc., for gun. Sad situation.
> 
> 
> ETA. 6 yr old boy....female teacher, critical condition.


Today's news says the gun was the kid's mother's, legally purchased. Clearly not safely stored. 



Baymule said:


> For Mike Rowe to do the acupuncture , he had to be the owner. According to Virginia law, only a licensed veterinarian could stick the goat, or the owner. So Mike Rowe bought the goat for 5 dollars. After treatment, he sold the goat back to previous owner.


Thinking outside the box! Bravo.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready. Lamb got her bottle first. I have to be at therapy at 7:30 this morning. I’ll put her back out with her Mom before I leave.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Lamb got her bottle first. I have to be at therapy at 7:30 this morning. I’ll put her back out with her Mom before I leave.


I missed,  why are you having to feed one?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coffee is ready. Lamb got her bottle first. I have to be at therapy at 7:30 this morning. I’ll put her back out with her Mom before I leave.


AH!

I read about it on SS.


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> I missed,  why are you having to feed one?


Me too. My goofy old ewe finally accepted her second lamb but there is still a Smothers Brothers factor.


----------



## Mini Horses

Those California rain floods are devastating!

Yeah, news is on TV.


----------



## SageHill

Mini Horses said:


> Those California rain floods are devastating!
> 
> Yeah, news is on TV.


Yup they are. Paso Robles - great wine area - has some new waterfalls (and ruined roads). It’s bad in central CA. I was chatting with a friend (lives nearby) and we both agree that if CA had set up water storage and flood control/routing things wouldn’t be as bad. We have dams that are falling apart that nothing has been done to fix them - and because they are crumbling they can’t hold water and everything that is coming down is flowing right through. Ag could use that water. But ag is always forgotten.


----------



## Blue Sky

Prayers for you all in the flood zones.


----------

